# Beer?



## Chuffy (4 May 2008)

Beer for them as wants it. Who wants what?


----------



## domd1979 (4 May 2008)

A pint of Sarah Hughes Ruby would be top!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (4 May 2008)

a nice cold bud please barman.


----------



## Night Train (4 May 2008)

Pint of Magners please.


----------



## Renard (4 May 2008)

Hoegaarden for me, ta


----------



## dangerousjules (4 May 2008)

san miguel please!


----------



## tdr1nka (4 May 2008)

Tea please....er, sorry wrong thread!


----------



## Plax (4 May 2008)

I'm on my second "Biere Speciale". Figured I deserve it. Did just under 14 miles in 40:42 with an average speed of 20.4, gorgeous sunshine, lovely warm breeze. Sporting shorts & t-shirt. 
Way home I got soaked & windswept (thankfully had the foresight to stuff waterproofs in my bar bag), took me approx 1hr 15 and brought my average speed down to 14.2mph. About 30mins after getting home, sun comes back out again. How sh*t is that!
I'm getting another beer if anyones wants one.


----------



## HLaB (4 May 2008)

Had a pint of "Edinburgh Gold" on todays ride and after 25 mls it was very welcome, a very nice pint . It and the Lasagna set me up for the next 25 .


----------



## Chuffy (4 May 2008)

tdr1nka said:


> Tea please....er, sorry wrong thread!


No problem!


----------



## TVC (4 May 2008)

I'll have a Stella, and a Babycham for the missus.


----------



## snorri (4 May 2008)

I'll pass thanks, Lidl were giving out free beer on Friday so I'm OK for just now.


----------



## Dayvo (4 May 2008)

I''ve been able to 'taste' Flower's bitter all day today! Haven't drunk it for years, so, yes please, a pint of that, my good man. 

Yes, and Hop Leaf, if you have any lurking somewehere. Only ever drank that at uni (Norwich), haven't seen it anywhere else.


----------



## NickM (4 May 2008)

I'll have a Westvleteren 12, please.

Although since even virtual Westvleteren is very hard to get hold of, I'll settle for the real Orval that I shall be drinking in a few minutes...


----------



## mr Mag00 (4 May 2008)

yumm yumm, the best by far yet to find better


----------



## arranandy (4 May 2008)

Just been sitting out in my garden enjoying the evening sunshine and an ice-cold Magners. Might have another in a minute or 2 but that will be it as I'm working at 6.30 tomorrow morning


----------



## cookiemonster (4 May 2008)

Some Lapin Kulta please. 

Damm fine Finnish Beer


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 May 2008)

I'm not stopping here.

There are no ashtrays...


----------



## Dayvo (4 May 2008)

cookiemonster said:


> Some Lapin Kulta please.
> 
> Damm fine Finnish Beer



Talking of which, there's one called Koff! 
Might as well have one called 'Puke'!


----------



## Yellow Fang (4 May 2008)

A Theakstons Old Peculiar, cheers.


----------



## Speicher (4 May 2008)

cookiemonster said:


> Some Lapin Kulta please.
> 
> Damm fine Finnish Beer



Yes can I try one please, I like trying out foreign ones, the lighter ones, are they called "Blonde biers"? Just a small glass.


----------



## Dayvo (4 May 2008)

Speicher said:


> Yes can I try one please, I like trying out foreign ones, the lighter ones, are they called "Blonde biers"? Just a small glass.



Yes, Leffe Blond! 6.6% 
But very nice it is too.


----------



## Speicher (4 May 2008)

Dayvo said:


> Yes, Leffe Blond! 6.6%
> But very nice it is too.



Is that Finnish or Norwegian?


----------



## Dayvo (4 May 2008)

Speicher said:


> Is that Finnish or Norwegian?



Belgian!


----------



## mr Mag00 (4 May 2008)

ooh i forgot about leffe!!


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2008)

dangerousjules said:


> san miguel please!


About 20 years ago, some mates went on a skiing holiday in Andorra. One evening they were in a bar sharing a few bottles of red wine. Eventually, supplies ran out and one of the guys called a waiter over. He pointed at the empty wine bottles and said "Same again". The waiter stared back blankly. "Same again please, same again!" The waiter walked off and returned a few minutes later with a tray full of chilled bottles of San Miguel !


----------



## cookiemonster (4 May 2008)

Dayvo said:


> Talking of which, there's one called Koff!
> Might as well have one called 'Puke'!




Koff!!!!!

Reindeer Piss


----------



## col (4 May 2008)

San miguel was very nice last time i tried it,but ill have a grolsh if there is any going please.


----------



## Speicher (4 May 2008)

Has anyone asked for a pint of "Scotch" yet. My brother from Newcastle  did that once in a pub in Bristol.


----------



## cookiemonster (4 May 2008)

I won't touch cider as It makes me very aggressive.

I want to fight with my own shadow when I drink cider, why I don't know. Strangely enough, red wine does the same.


----------



## Speicher (4 May 2008)

I thought you did Kick boxing. But I expect that is more controlled aggression is it? I do not really know, I enjoy watching MMA on Sky tho'.


----------



## Cathryn (4 May 2008)

I really don't like beer but we've just discovered Fruli strawberry beer which is gorgeous!!!!

I'd prefer a glass of nice red though if that's on the menu!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 May 2008)

Mine's a Thornbridge Jaipur IPA - I'm a big fan of proper India Pale Ale, and this is the best I have ever had... just a half (because I hardly drink much these days) in the Devonshire Cat in Sheffield a few weeks back.


----------



## Renard (4 May 2008)

snorri said:


> I'll pass thanks, Lidl were giving out free beer on Friday so I'm OK for just now.



And why didn't you give us a heads up on that offer? Stuff the cheap cycling gear


----------



## tdr1nka (4 May 2008)

A Chamey Gold, if I still drank.


----------



## Renard (4 May 2008)

Dayvo said:


> Yes, Leffe Blond! 6.6%
> But very nice it is too.



Hoegaarden Grand Cru and Duvel - both 8.5% 

And both very nice too!


----------



## gbb (4 May 2008)

I used to particually enjoy Hopfenperle (sp) when visiting relatives in Hull years ago. Never seen it before, never seen it since. I always remember it...nice and smooth, and it worked better than any laxative made by man  ..so you found the next morning.

Hopfenperle it is then bartender ...oh, and a roll of toilet paper by the bed ...


----------



## Noodley (4 May 2008)

I'm currently drinking some Kronenburg 1664 with "dynamo system" - a rattling ball thingy in the can which claims it makes smaller bubbles and makes it smoother. Whatever!


----------



## Renard (4 May 2008)

Noodley said:


> I'm currently drinking some Kronenburg 1664 with "dynamo system" - a rattling ball thingy in the can which claims it makes smaller bubbles and makes it smoother. Whatever!



So what's to stop it choking you?


----------



## Noodley (4 May 2008)

Renard said:


> So what's to stop it choking you?



I'm sophisticated - I use a glass.


----------



## Renard (4 May 2008)

Noodley said:


> I'm sophisticated - I use a glass.



Walked into that one didn't I?


----------



## Keith Oates (4 May 2008)

I'm very particular with beer, it must be cold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lardyboy (4 May 2008)

A pint of "Cwrw Haf" would be most agreeable, thankyou.


----------



## Chuffy (5 May 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Mine's a Thornbridge Jaipur IPA - I'm a big fan of proper India Pale Ale, and this is the best I have ever had... just a half (because I hardly drink much these days) in the Devonshire Cat in Sheffield a few weeks back.


Try a bottle of this FM.
Sainsburys sell it. A proper, strong, hopped to the max IPA. Comes in big bottles though, so get your beer troosers on.


----------



## Chuffy (5 May 2008)

I, meanwhile, will have a bottle of anything from the Achouffe (bless you) brewery in Belgium. Their La Chouffe is my absolute desert island ale. 

NickM - If you haven't, then you ought to. Absolute nectar.


----------



## red_tom (5 May 2008)

Pint of Harveys Best please.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (5 May 2008)

Taylor's Landlord, please. The finest beer in the world.


----------



## thePig (5 May 2008)

Gday mate, I'll take the whole keg of fosters please.


----------



## Fnaar (5 May 2008)

Is there someone around willing to pull me a pint?
With the traditional head, please.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (5 May 2008)

I'll pull yours, Fnarr (as it were). I'm ready for another one anyway ... Bateman's XXXB this time, I think.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (5 May 2008)

There you are. That's a good head.


----------



## Fnaar (5 May 2008)

Sounds good... I'll just have a Budvar please


----------



## domd1979 (5 May 2008)

I quite fancy some Slater's Top Totty.


----------



## bonj2 (5 May 2008)

Plax said:


> I'm on my second "Biere Speciale". Figured I deserve it. Did *just under 14 miles in 40:42 with an average speed of 20.4*, gorgeous sunshine, lovely warm breeze. Sporting shorts & t-shirt.
> Way home I got soaked & windswept (thankfully had the foresight to stuff waterproofs in my bar bag), took me approx 1hr 15 and brought my average speed down to 14.2mph. About 30mins after getting home, sun comes back out again. How sh*t is that!
> I'm getting another beer if anyones wants one.



bloody hell plax well done!  i had you down as shoot at cycling! I stand corrected...


----------



## Speicher (5 May 2008)

Chuffy said:


> I, meanwhile, will have a bottle of anything from the Achouffe (bless you) brewery in Belgium. Their La Chouffe is my absolute desert island ale.



Is that with a silent A and an extra "e" on the end? In which case it should be Le Chouffee  ?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 May 2008)

Chuffy said:


> Try a bottle of this FM.
> Sainsburys sell it. A proper, strong, hopped to the max IPA. Comes in big bottles though, so get your beer troosers on.



Yeah, I have tried Meantime's IPA. It was my favourite until I tried the Jaipur. The Meantime is a little too strong for me and not quite as refreshing... if you like real hoppiness, you'll know Harviestoun's Bitter and Twisted?


----------



## Blue (5 May 2008)

Yellow Fang said:


> A Theakstons Old Peculiar, cheers.



I'll have one of those too. Failing that, A Grimbergen Double would do nicely.


----------



## Chuffy (6 May 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Yeah, I have tried Meantime's IPA. It was my favourite until I tried the Jaipur. The Meantime is a little too strong for me and not quite as refreshing... if you like real hoppiness, you'll know Harviestoun's Bitter and Twisted?


I am familiar with the beverage in question. I'm more keen on hearty, malty ales to be honest. The kind that Brian Blessed would be, if he was a beer.


----------



## Hilldodger (6 May 2008)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'll have a Stella




Good man! Awfully nice people those Stella Artois people


----------



## Brock (6 May 2008)

Stop Drinking Foreign Beer Ffs!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 May 2008)

Chuffy said:


> I am familiar with the beverage in question. I'm more keen on hearty, malty ales to be honest. The kind that Brian Blessed would be, if he was a beer.



"Gordon's ALIVE???"


----------



## NickM (6 May 2008)

Chuffy said:


> NickM - If you haven't, then you ought to. Absolute nectar.


I have! I like it 

We went to Westvleteren on January 11th to attempt purchase. It was closed for annual holidays until January 14th


----------



## NickM (6 May 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> ...if you like real hoppiness...


...it is hard to beat Orval and De Ranke XX.

Although stronger than English bitter beers, they come in smaller (33cl) bottles.


----------



## NickM (6 May 2008)

Brock said:


> Stop Drinking Foreign Beer Ffs!


When English beer is consistently as good as Belgian, I'll go back to drinking it.

I've been served too many crap pints in pubs to have much use for most of them any more.


----------



## Brock (6 May 2008)

You don't use pubs anymore? Plenty of fine British ales available in bottles.


----------



## Chuffy (6 May 2008)

Brock said:


> Stop Drinking Foreign Beer Ffs!


Hops. Not native you know...
I once had a 'Saxon' beer, made with various herbs instead of hops. Very, very nice....


----------



## Brock (6 May 2008)

Hops don't need to be native for the beer to be local.
Saxon brew sounds interesting, where did you come by that?


----------



## Globalti (6 May 2008)

San Miguel? Grolsch? Bud? Hoegarden?

FFS, this is a thread about BEER! Nobody mentioned COOKING LAGER!


----------



## NickM (6 May 2008)

Brock said:


> You don't use pubs anymore? Plenty of fine British ales available in bottles.



And I drink them from time to time; but if you're drinking bottled beer it might as well be Belgian, if you're close enough to that country to buy your beer there. Worthwhile beer is ludicrously over-priced in Britain. Get enough in Belgium, and a highly enjoyable day out pays for itself 

Chuffy: Cervesia? One I keep an eye out for, but haven't tracked down so far...


----------



## NickM (6 May 2008)

Rigid Raider said:


> FFS, this is a thread about BEER! Nobody mentioned COOKING LAGER!


Nor mass-produced cider


----------



## Milo (6 May 2008)

Gaymars and stowford press are quite nice mass produced ciders however strongbow and Magners are satins piss.


----------



## Milo (6 May 2008)

ooh and westons but a wee bit strong.


----------



## Chuffy (6 May 2008)

Brock said:


> Hops don't need to be native for the beer to be local.
> Saxon brew sounds interesting, where did you come by that?


It was some years ago, it was bottled and came from a tiny craft brewery. I got it from a wine merchants/beer shop in Leamington. Sadly I can't remember the brewery.


----------



## Chuffy (6 May 2008)

NickM said:


> Chuffy: Cervesia? One I keep an eye out for, but haven't tracked down so far...


I take it you didn't have any joy with the importers? 
"ANGLETERRE BEER DIRECT 01782.303823"
They've got a website but it's trade only.


----------



## Brock (6 May 2008)

NickM said:


> And I drink them from time to time; but if you're drinking bottled beer it might as well be Belgian, if you're close enough to that country to buy your beer there. Worthwhile beer is ludicrously over-priced in Britain. Get enough in Belgium, and a highly enjoyable day out pays for itself



Oh that's right.. bloat your carbon footprint for the sake of some frothy characterless continental nonsense and your own stingey wallet at the expense of support for our own fantastically diverse and flavoursome independent beers from brewers throughout the country in competition with multinational lager producers desperate to crush choice and feed our youth easy drinking high strength fizzpizz....

Mind you, the mrs really likes those Belgian fruit beers, they taste like a Heineken with some Ribena in to me, but 'ninkeberry' is a favourite 

Tragic.


----------



## Chuffy (6 May 2008)

Brock said:


> Oh that's right.. bloat your carbon footprint for the sake of some frothy characterless continental nonsense and your own stingey wallet at the expense of support for our own fantastically diverse and flavoursome independent beers from brewers throughout the country in competition with multinational lager producers desperate to crush choice and feed our youth easy drinking high strength fizzpizz....


Somehow I don't think Nick drinks Stella...
You really can't describe good Belgian beer as 'frothy characterless continental nonsense'. Try anything from the Leffe range as a starter. I agree with you about giving up too easily on British beers though, that's a bit lame. You can get most good bottled beer for well under £2 a bottle. For example our local Londis recently had Old Rodger at £1.39. 
And yes, small breweries need all the support they can get. Going abroad just helps to reduce the variety at home.


----------



## Brock (6 May 2008)

I've had Leffe blonde at a local 'Belgium beer bar', it was ok, if you don't mind supporting Interbrew. I'd drink it if I found myself in Belgium I expect.


----------



## Chuffy (6 May 2008)

Brock said:


> I've had Leffe blonde at a local 'Belgium beer bar', it was ok, if you don't mind supporting Interbrew. I'd drink it if I found myself in Belgium I expect.


Try a few others then. I realise that I'm contradicting my argument re: drinking home beers but I'm sure that you're man enough to make up for it. 


<currently drinking a bottle of Break Water from the Red Rock brewery just down the road >


----------



## Brock (6 May 2008)

I'd rather try the Red Rock Brewery stuff than any more Leffe. Any brewer with a website that bad must be concentrating on the brewing


----------



## Chuffy (6 May 2008)

Brock said:


> I'd rather try the Red Rock Brewery stuff than any more Leffe. Any brewer with a website that bad must be concentrating on the brewing



Home made websites, you have to love them! Used to have to trawl through any number of them for a previous job. Dear god, spend some money guys, seriously...

Actually their beer isn't all that great, I have to say. Teignworthy is much better. But it's perfectly drinkable and it's made less than ten miles from where I'm sitting.


----------



## strofiwimple (6 May 2008)

Weather is glorious & i have just been out for my first tentative ride since i tore my calf muscle (i am not a patient patient) no ill effects so im just off to my local pub-the clarendon to celebrate, it houses the Bull Lane brewery in the basement which makes some fantastic well priced real ales, i think i will partake of a pint or two of "nowtsa matter" or "ryhope tug" whilst perusing the "local paper for local people"
You might think life can get better than this but trust me-it doesn't 

I love sampling foreign bottled beers but given the choice a pint of good british real ale wins every time, i feel sorry for anyone who has had to put up poorly kept real ale-it is sacrilege when you know how much time and effort has gone into making such a wonderful product.

If anyone is ever up in the area get in touch and i will treat you to a few pints of the good stuff and at £1.70-£1.80 a pint i can afford to be genorous . Bottoms up.


----------



## Dayvo (6 May 2008)

strofiwimple said:


> If anyone is ever up in the area get in touch and i will treat you to a few pints of the good stuff and at £1.70-£1.80 a pint i can afford to be genorous . Bottoms up.




Get ready for the stampede! It's only a short voyage across the North Sea! Hmmm, tempting! 

Hope your leg holds up (you'll need it for cycling _and_ drinking! .


----------



## Chuffy (6 May 2008)

strofiwimple said:


> i feel sorry for anyone who has had to put up poorly kept real ale-it is sacrilege when you know how much time and effort has gone into making such a wonderful product.


I used to work in a pub and persuaded the cellar bloke to give me a spot of training. The pub was owned by Bass and a well kept pint of Bass is a true joy. Especially when you try it straight from the barrel. It's also a rare joy, cellar-keeping being an under appreciated art.


----------



## NickM (6 May 2008)

I have spent more than thirty years supporting English beer (even Welsh and Scottish on occasion), and have nothing but respect for most of its brewers, who on the whole are the salt of the earth and do an excellent job. However... if I drink English beer I want to drink it as the brewer intended. Which means: by the pint, hand pumped or served by gravity, in good condition and at the correct temperature, and most certainly _not abused with a bloody sparkler._ And I want it locally. I'm sick of spending an hour each way on public transport just to get a pint worth drinking. Especially when even then it often isn't.

It is the impossibility of getting a reliably decent pint at a fair price that has led me to embrace Belgian beer culture. I don't blame English brewers for that - but those peanuts in Westminster, and almost all the English pub trade*, have a lot to answer for. I persevered for _a very long time_, but have been ripped off too often and my patience is now exhausted. 

Rochefort 8 at E1.20 for 33cl, with 10c back on the bottle? And the memory of a pleasant day, every once in a while, spent bringing it and its friends here from beer paradise?

Or a pint of generic-tasting muck, usually too warm or too cold, either squirted violently into the bottom of the glass so as to have a (hawk, spit) "tight head" or else completely flat, served by somebody who doesn't give a toss and then taxed till the pips squeak?

Not much competition, is there?

Having spent a lifetime cycling, walking and using public transport to get around, I have every intention of continuing to use my carbon ration developing my knowledge of a splendidly bonkers country and its panoply of first-class beers! So there!!




*with the notable exception of the landlord of the Fat Cat in Norwich, who should be made a bishop or something


----------



## User169 (6 May 2008)

Chuffy said:


> Somehow I don't think Nick drinks Stella...
> You really can't describe good Belgian beer as 'frothy characterless continental nonsense'. Try anything from the Leffe range as a starter. I agree with you about giving up too easily on British beers though, that's a bit lame. You can get most good bottled beer for well under £2 a bottle. For example our local Londis recently had Old Rodger at £1.39.
> And yes, small breweries need all the support they can get. Going abroad just helps to reduce the variety at home.



I agree with almost all of this Chuffy, but personally I'd avoid Leffe. It's ersatz abbey beer, owned by Inbev (Brazilian/Belgian mega-brewer) and brewed at Stella in Leuven. I tried a bottle of the dubbel a couple of months ago and it was the most revolting pish I've ever tasted. 

I don't know exactly what Belgian beer is readily available in the UK, but I'd recommend Westmalle or Grimbergen beers as a good starting point.


----------



## NickM (6 May 2008)

strofiwimple said:


> ...If anyone is ever up in the area get in touch and i will treat you to a few pints of the good stuff and at £1.70-£1.80 a pint i can afford to be genorous . Bottoms up.


I'd have to consider moving to Sunderland, if only it wasn't so far from Belgium!

Oh, and Chuffy: Otter Bitter. What do you reckon? It was one of my all-time great pints. Taste buds were singing that day...


----------



## Chuffy (6 May 2008)

NickM said:


> I'd have to consider moving to Sunderland, if only it wasn't so far from Belgium!
> 
> Oh, and Chuffy: Otter Bitter. What do you reckon? It was one of my all-time great pints. Taste buds were singing that day...


Otter? Otter Bright is a regular in our shopping basket. Baggy likes it more than I do though. Perfectly ok, but not one of my favourites.


----------



## Paulus (6 May 2008)

A pint of well kept real ale is a joy to behold. However, I was in Strasbourg last weekend and there is a beer which is locally brewed called Fisher. It is a lager style beer but it is delicious. Quite a few grande glasses of that was consumed that weekend.


----------



## NickM (6 May 2008)

Chuffy said:


> Otter? Otter Bright is a regular in our shopping basket. Baggy likes it more than I do though. Perfectly ok, but not one of my favourites.



I reckon the state of the taste buds varies considerably from day to day, even in a well-maintained gob. All "perfectly OK" beers therefore deserve regular re-sampling


----------



## Chuffy (6 May 2008)

NickM said:


> I reckon the state of the taste buds varies considerably from day to day, even in a well-maintained gob. All "perfectly OK" beers therefore deserve regular re-sampling


It gets resampled on a regular basis. It's still only ok though. 
But I'm prepared to persevere.


----------



## User169 (6 May 2008)

NickM said:


> I'd have to consider moving to Sunderland, if only it wasn't so far from Belgium!
> 
> Oh, and Chuffy: Otter Bitter. What do you reckon? It was one of my all-time great pints. Taste buds were singing that day...



This is in Sunderland, if you ever consider putting into action your plan to retrain as a brewer. I'm going to do one of their courses later in the year.

Here's a suggestion for some beer to try if you're ever in NL.


----------



## NickM (6 May 2008)

I fear it is more a fantasy than a Plan, DP...

However, my forthcoming visit to Amsterdam for Cyclevision is most certainly for real, so I'll be sure to sample your suggested brew - cheers!


----------



## Brock (6 May 2008)

NickM said:


> Having spent a lifetime cycling, walking and using public transport to get around, I have every intention of continuing to use my carbon ration developing my knowledge of a splendidly bonkers country and its panoply of first-class beers! So there!!



Do we get a carbon ration to use guilt free then?
Actually I only brought up the carbon footprint thing as a handy bolster to my tenuous argument, I'm not really bothered about that. I do think it's a shame you paint such a negative picture of British ale though, there's loads of pubs within cycling distance of me that serve a consistently good pint, and two huge yearly beer festivals which always sell out and offer the chance to sample upwards of 200 British ales each time. I do think ale has seen a bit of a resurgence in recent years and I very rarely get served a bad pint these days. Even when I do get something that's past its best, it's not difficult to ask for exchange or a refund, and taking a sparkler off takes about 3 seconds.
I live closer to the continent than London, but thankfully I need to go to neither for good beer.


----------



## Chuffy (6 May 2008)

...and comparing like with like would mean comparing bottled British beer, not draught.


----------



## Night Train (6 May 2008)

I have cider! Yay!


----------



## Chuffy (6 May 2008)

User1314 said:


> Can I have a bottle of cold Young's Champion Ale?
> 
> Cheers


One bottle of cellar temperature Youngs Champion coming right up.


----------



## strofiwimple (6 May 2008)

Dayvo said:


> Get ready for the stampede! It's only a short voyage across the North Sea! Hmmm, tempting! .



Anytime my friend .


----------



## Norv (6 May 2008)

tdr1nka said:


> A Chamey Gold, if I still drank.



Get out.


----------



## Norv (6 May 2008)

Night Train said:


> Pint of Magners please.



No you wont, that's cider not beer!


----------



## Norv (6 May 2008)

Enough cynicism, i'll have a nice pint of Cornish Doombar please Barman! Or maybe because of the warm weather, i'll have a bottle of Peroni from the fridge!


----------



## fuzzymum1 (6 May 2008)

Chuffy said:


> It was some years ago, it was bottled and came from a tiny craft brewery. I got it from a wine merchants/beer shop in Leamington. Sadly I can't remember the brewery.



If you can remember where you got it from I could be persuaded to try and obtain some if it's still available and bring it with us when we head your way at the end of the month, assuming we're still on for bacon butties?


----------



## Chuffy (7 May 2008)

fuzzymum1 said:


> If you can remember where you got it from I could be persuaded to try and obtain some if it's still available and bring it with us when we head your way at the end of the month, assuming we're still on for bacon butties?


Last available about ten years ago and they only had it in for about a week...
Bacon butties are good to go though.


----------



## fuzzymum1 (7 May 2008)

Chuffy said:


> Last available about ten years ago and they only had it in for about a week...
> Bacon butties are good to go though.



Shame about the beer, looking foward to butties


----------



## rich p (7 May 2008)

I had 5 pints of Harveys last night and the bowels are a bit lively this morning!


----------



## Lisa1979 (7 May 2008)

Is a glass of Chardonnay acceptable for this thread?!


----------



## Brock (7 May 2008)

Lisa1979 said:


> Is a glass of Chardonnay acceptable for this thread?!



Of course it is!

Assuming you're making a sauce with it?


----------



## NickM (7 May 2008)

Brock said:


> ...I live closer to the continent than London, but thankfully I need to go to neither for good beer.


Strewth, you'd be lucky to find anything worth drinking in London. The place is a bloody desert 

...he said, typing from SE10


----------



## spandex (7 May 2008)

Lisa ive just found a bottle of chardonnay do you fancy shearing?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (7 May 2008)

spandex said:


> Lisa ive just found a bottle of chardonnay do you fancy shearing?



At half past nine in the morning? That's good going!


----------



## Brock (7 May 2008)

NickM said:


> Strewth, you'd be lucky to find anything worth drinking in London. The place is a bloody desert
> 
> ...he said, typing from SE10



Had a couple of decent pints of Landlord in 'The Wellington' on the Strand whilst watching the bike couriers and fashion fixers passing the window. We were waiting to go to the theatre, but I could've quite happily stayed and had a few more.


----------



## Brock (7 May 2008)

spandex said:


> Lisa ive just found a bottle of chardonnay do you fancy *shearing*?



Now there's an offer I bet you don't get very often. I've got some good clippers though if you like.


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (7 May 2008)

I love beer me. But unfortunately I am starting to find that beer no longer likes me.


----------



## Globalti (7 May 2008)

With genuine beer (as opposed to pasteurised cooking lager or keg "bitter") the freshness is important. I met a pal for a pint at a new pub recently; I was late so he got a pint from an old barrel and I got one from a fresh barrel; the difference was remarkable. Tasting that, I realised how many stale pints I've been served in my life. You need to find a pub with a good turnover of beer, i.e. a pub that takes its beer seriously and has the beer-drinking clientele to match. For Lancashire residents you can't beat the Robin Hood Inn in Helmshore, next to the textile museums. Now owned by Copper Dragon brewery from Skipton so a good pint is guaranteed.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (11 May 2008)

I've just drunk a bottle of ten year old Thomas Hardy's Ale by Eldridge Pope. Delicious, and at 12% alcohol it's gone straight to my head.


----------



## Keith Oates (12 May 2008)

Having spent more of my life outside the UK rather than inside I have to say that cold lager type beer is my favorite........................now I'm a condemned man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dantheman (12 May 2008)

Renard said:


> Hoegaarden for me, ta



hope theres some of that left for me...- and it better still be cold...








or i wont be impressed.


----------



## Fnaar (12 May 2008)

Chuffy said:


> Otter? Otter Bright is a regular in our shopping basket.


A Ring of Bright Porter?


(gets coat)


----------



## Fnaar (12 May 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> I've just drunk a bottle of ten year old Thomas Hardy's Ale


What's a 10yr old doing with a bottle of beer, ffs? 


(gets coat again)


----------



## walker (12 May 2008)

send a pint of coors my way, cheers


----------



## User169 (12 May 2008)

A raid on the offie this weekend yielded a selection of:

Orval 
Rochefort 8 
Witkap Pater Tripel 
Gouden Carolus Tripel
Judas
Columbus (Brouwerij het Ij) 
Struis (Brouwerij het Ij)
Brand Imperator 

The Judas was the biggest disappointment - stick to Duvel. 

The Struis from 't Ij was excellent - although the amount of debris in the glass was a bit alarming.

Then, of course, there is Orval....


----------



## Chuffy (12 May 2008)

Fnaar said:


> A Ring of Bright Porter?
> 
> 
> (gets coat)


<hands coat to Fnaar>
AND STAY OUT!


----------



## Chuffy (12 May 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> I've just drunk a bottle of ten year old Thomas Hardy's Ale by Eldridge Pope. Delicious, and at 12% alcohol it's gone straight to my head.


I had a bottle of that. Meant to lay it down for a decade or two but, er, needs must...
It was a bit young, very sweet and a bit syrupy. I wish I'd waited.


----------



## Nortones2 (12 May 2008)

I like the cloudy beers: Hoegaarden and the restaurant/brewery in Lubeck does (or did!) a good refreshing beer with bits


----------



## Smeggers (12 May 2008)

Big up the local brewery....

Beartown Brewery - Kodiak Gold.

gods own nectar.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (12 May 2008)

Chuffy said:


> I had a bottle of that. Meant to lay it down for a decade or two but, er, needs must...
> It was a bit young, very sweet and a bit syrupy. I wish I'd waited.



I've got another three at home. The oldest is about fifteen years.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 May 2008)

Being in Canadia, I have been drinking Sleeman's this week, which is good for a North American brew, oh, and the local Dragon's Breath Pale Ale in the Kingston Brew Pub.


----------



## mondobongo (12 May 2008)

Been off the lager just recently instant heartburn whatever I drank. This weekend however I have been enjoying Sainsbury's Munich Style Oktoberfest bier and its on special as well.


----------



## Chuffy (12 May 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> I've got another three at home. The oldest is about fifteen years.


Do you have them in a locked cabinet, the key to which resides in the cleavage of a less than amicable ex-Ms Thief?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (13 May 2008)

No, I used to collect bottle conditioned beers (I still have 70 or so, although most will shortly be finding a new home with Lord of the Teapot, with any luck). The Thomas Hardy ales are about the only ones that are still drinkable.


----------



## NickM (14 May 2008)

Delftse Post said:


> Then, of course, there is Orval....


...and there is only one Orval. I had a bottle with my cheese on toast yesterday 

If you like it you might also like De Ranke XX Bitter. We do, anyway - they don't come any hoppier.


----------



## simonali (14 May 2008)

I drank 4 gottles o' geer last night with no dinner. I had a Wychcraft, a Bateman's Combined Harvest, A Theakston's XB and an Old Peculier.

I have now gotten up and realised I didn't put the wheelie bin out and the fortnightly collection has been and gone. This now means a trip to the local tip with the contents of the bin or a bollocking when she gets home Friday!


----------



## Rhythm Thief (14 May 2008)

simonali said:


> I drank 4 gottles o' geer last night with no dinner.



But beer _is_ dinner. Or sometimes even breakfast.


----------



## simonali (14 May 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> But beer _is_ dinner. Or sometimes even breakfast.



Is for me most nights of the week!


----------



## User169 (14 May 2008)

NickM said:


> ...and there is only one Orval. I had a bottle with my cheese on toast yesterday
> 
> If you like it you might also like De Ranke XX Bitter. We do, anyway - they don't come any hoppier.



I saw a TV cookery show recently in which a recipe for a wild boar stew seemed to involve the use of an entire crate of Orval!

I've seen you mention the De Ranke before, but haven't managed to track it down yet.

Tried these two yesterday (both from small Dutch breweries, but made with Belgian styles in mind)..

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/489/1405

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/552/24309/?ba=belgbeerdrinker

Both are worth a try if you see them.


----------



## cannondale boy (16 May 2008)

Anyone for beer? It's the weekend you know!


----------



## Rhythm Thief (16 May 2008)

yes please Cannondale Boy. Pass us a bottle of that Stella.


----------



## Keith Oates (24 Jul 2008)

Memory playing tricks again when it comes to prices!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arch (24 Jul 2008)

oh, crocfk, while you're that side of the bar, can I have a half of bitter shandy? Yes, with the Black Sheep, I think.


----------



## Wolf04 (24 Jul 2008)

Ah the beer thread of my dreams a pint of London Pride if you have one. Don't worry if not I'm very flexible when it comes to beer. Flexible like an elastic band


----------



## Arch (24 Jul 2008)

User1314 said:


> In fact I'll get those glass sizes they use in York.



Which? I can only think of the third-of-a-pint glasses the Brewery pubs serve in their taster trays...


----------



## Arch (24 Jul 2008)

User1314 said:


> When I went to York some pubs had larger then a pint glasses. Though they only served pints in them.
> 
> Of course this pub will fill them to the brim!



Ah yes, got you. The glasses with a line to indicate the pint...

Mind you, if you fill it to the brim, I'l only spill some over the edge as I take it back to my seat...


----------



## jashburnham (24 Jul 2008)

Pint of Tribute please. Discovered this lovely stuff on Monday evening in a pub in St James - London. http://www.tributeale.co.uk/


----------



## 4F (24 Jul 2008)

Got any guinness extra cold ? Can I get away with that in the beer thread or do I need to start a new thread ?


----------



## postman (24 Jul 2008)

Just found our local off shop.Now sells 'original' in cans.Better than the draught.I was in sainsburys this morning.When an old man was being told off by his wife.Turned out he was German.He had spotted some spitfire ale,and had opened a couple.he told her"despite being in the Luftwaffe,he had never downed a spitfire until now."


----------



## 4F (24 Jul 2008)

User1314 said:


> jb and ffff - guiness and tribute is up.
> 
> Wot - no money? Have some credit.
> 
> Chuffy - hurry up back!



Nice, and another one please and I will settle my tab at the end of the month thanks


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Jul 2008)

There seems to be a distinct lack of good porters and stouts on this thread! And I don't mean f*cking Guiness... 

The Wylam brewery up river of here makes a very nice Haugh Porter, but only very occasionally... but it is hard to find good British stouts, in fact the best I have come across have been made in Jamaica and Sri Lanka...


----------



## Maz (24 Jul 2008)

Pint of Director's mixed with a Bailey's. Et voila - 'LadyBoys'.


----------



## Dayvo (24 Jul 2008)

A pint of Hopleaf would go down very well! 

Used to drink it at the Grad Bar at UEA - heavily subsidised, IIRC. 
Here's £1.50; keep the change!


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (24 Jul 2008)

alecstilleyedye said:


> a nice cold bud please barman.




You what!!


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (24 Jul 2008)

Night Train said:


> Pint of Magners please.




Oh FFS!!


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (24 Jul 2008)

dangerousjules said:


> san miguel please!




Jesus.


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (24 Jul 2008)

Chuffy said:


> I, meanwhile, will have a bottle of anything from the Achouffe (bless you) brewery in Belgium. Their La Chouffe is my absolute desert island ale.
> 
> NickM - If you haven't, then you ought to. Absolute nectar.




At last. Some talking some sense. LaChouffe is sublime and gets you off your head to boot


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (24 Jul 2008)

User1314 said:


> Thing with the Beer Thread that very quickly posters will start repeating themselves, talk nonsense whilst getting louder and louder.
> 
> Just like all the other threads then!




Very good. Anyone mentioned Carl*ng yet? If so,

OUTSIDE NOWWWW!!!


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (24 Jul 2008)

Rigid Raider said:


> San Miguel? Grolsch? Bud? Hoegarden?
> 
> FFS, this is a thread about BEER! Nobody mentioned COOKING LAGER!




Grolsch (in bottles) and Hoooogaaarden are brewed on the continent so as such, have a lot to recommend them.

Avoid anything that has "Brewed under licence in the U.K." on the side and you won't go far wrong


----------



## Dayvo (24 Jul 2008)

I was a CAMRA (real ale) drinker, but I have (very) vague memories of drinking a *STRONG* Belgian beer - Lamot. And very good, too, it was.


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (24 Jul 2008)

Lisa1979 said:


> Is a glass of Chardonnay acceptable for this thread?!




If you come attached to the stem, then yes


----------



## Paulus (24 Jul 2008)

A nice couple of cool pints of Fullers ESB for me please


----------



## Wolf04 (24 Jul 2008)

Paulus said:


> A nice couple of cool pints of Fullers ESB for me please



Ooooh I remember that hangover but funnily not how I got home.
:-)


----------



## Slowgrind (24 Jul 2008)

I`d like about five pints of Greenalls bitter, if that`s all right please.


----------



## Wolf04 (24 Jul 2008)

Hi Lily, another pint of London Pride please and will you be having one yourself? Best get the Guv one too, always pays to keep him sweet.


----------



## User169 (24 Jul 2008)

Tonight, I shall be drinking Duvel and Rochefort 10 (all 11% of it).


----------



## 4F (24 Jul 2008)

Lily love another one over here please and a bag of nobby's nuts, anyone else for one ?


----------



## Dayvo (24 Jul 2008)

I think Lily wants one! Can you give her one, FFFF?


----------



## 4F (24 Jul 2008)

Dayvo said:


> I think Lily wants one! Can you give her one, FFFF?



She's certainly a bit fruity that one. How long was she inside for ?


----------



## Wolf04 (24 Jul 2008)

Just ignore them Lily, it's like bees round a honey pot! Speaking of honey do you have any Waggle dance? Another for your sweet self?


----------



## 4F (24 Jul 2008)

Who's up for a game of darts then ?


----------



## Wolf04 (24 Jul 2008)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Who's up for a game of darts then ?



501 straight in or 301 double to start?


----------



## 4F (24 Jul 2008)

Wolf04 said:


> 501 straight in or 301 double to start?



501 straight or it will take all night. Those doubles look like trebles after a few pints


----------



## Wolf04 (24 Jul 2008)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> 501 straight or it will take all night. Those doubles look like trebles after a few pints



Sorry I wandered off to chat to Lily. Right I'll start single 20 treble 5 single 1
36 that's err 456 urh no I mean 465 god this beer is good, anybody fancy marking?


----------



## spandex (24 Jul 2008)

Wheres the bar?


----------



## 4F (24 Jul 2008)

Wolf04 said:


> Sorry I wandered off to chat to Lily. Right I'll start single 20 treble 5 single 1
> 36 that's err 456 urh no I mean 465 god this beer is good, anybody fancy marking?



1 ,5 treble 13. This is going to be a long game  Oh sod it pint anyone ?


----------



## spandex (24 Jul 2008)

thanks mate



Sups up last bit


----------



## Wolf04 (24 Jul 2008)

spandex said:


> Wheres the bar?



Why it's virtually in front of you! Lily pint for Spandex please.


----------



## spandex (24 Jul 2008)

thanks mate


----------



## 4F (24 Jul 2008)

Where's the karsy in this place ? these pints have gone right through me, one in one out


----------



## Keith Oates (25 Jul 2008)

That's a relief!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4F (25 Jul 2008)

Hair of the dog anyone ?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (25 Jul 2008)

Friday breakfast Stella please. <rubs eyes, yawns>


----------



## mr Mag00 (25 Jul 2008)

not today thanks but from this time tomorrow, i am on 'oliday, so no posts but lots of early morning beers in cornwall,

an action packed fortnight i hope!!


----------



## Wolf04 (25 Jul 2008)

Anybody find a bunch of keys in here last night


----------



## 4F (25 Jul 2008)

Surely you didn't loose them in the "game" afterwards. Have you asked Lily about last night yet ?


----------



## Wolf04 (25 Jul 2008)




----------



## Blue (25 Jul 2008)

I've just put a few bottles of Innis & Gunn oak aged honey beer in the fridge. I'll raise a glass to all of you tonight


----------



## 4F (25 Jul 2008)

Right now he's gone, Pimms O clock anyone ?


----------



## Dayvo (25 Jul 2008)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Right now he's gone, *Pimms O clock anyone ?*



Now you're talking! 

A *LARGE* one, pleeze!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2008)

If you're going to have Pimms, it has to be made with dry ginger ale and not lemonade as it's disgustingly sweet if you use the latter - lot of ice, halved strawberries and cucumber pieces too...


----------



## Arch (25 Jul 2008)

Blue said:


> I've just put a few bottles of Innis & Gunn oak aged honey beer in the fridge. I'll raise a glass to all of you tonight



Mmmmmm, Innis and Gunn.... Mmmmmmm


----------



## Wolf04 (25 Jul 2008)

Hmmm as Homer Simpson would say "Mo, it's Friday night I want something different "
Pour myself a bottle of Adventius dubel beer.


----------



## Horace Goes Skiing (25 Jul 2008)

In honour of my 100th post, I think I'll have a tall glass of my favourite summer tipple: an ice-cold Weihenstephaner Kristall Weissbier.

Remember to roll the bottle on the table for a classic foamy head. 

Nom!


----------



## User169 (25 Jul 2008)

Horace Goes Skiing said:


> In honour of my 100th post, I think I'll have a tall glass of my favourite summer tipple: an ice-cold Weihenstephaner Kristall Weissbier.
> 
> Remember to roll the bottle on the table for a classic foamy head.
> 
> Nom!



I thought the rolling was to dislodge yeast - which isn't going to be an issue in a Kristall beer? A proper beer nevertheless.


----------



## mikeitup (25 Jul 2008)

*re*

make mine a pint of Batham's!!!


----------



## Hugo15 (25 Jul 2008)

I'm quite partial to a bottle of Doom Bar at present.

http://www.sharpsbrewery.co.uk/our-beers/doombar/


----------



## spandex (25 Jul 2008)

Is there any beer in the pump as I need one right now as im filling a bit down at the mo with whats going on with my life.


----------



## Wolf04 (25 Jul 2008)

Have a pint mate


----------



## longers (25 Jul 2008)

Want to talk about it? 

Give you a game of 501 if you do, and if you don't, how about 301?


----------



## Slowgrind (26 Jul 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! ICE COLD GUINNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slowgrind (26 Jul 2008)

Phew! I managed to do that without putting a tare in the space time continuing thingy!


----------



## oxbob (26 Jul 2008)

http://www.pubcrawler.uk.com/


----------



## longers (26 Jul 2008)

*Scorchio!*

Sunny and hot here .

Wrong day to roast a ham and make soup though. Phew I'm warm! 

Cold shower later methinks.


----------



## Slowgrind (26 Jul 2008)

More ICY COLD GUINNESS!!!!!!! MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## spandex (26 Jul 2008)

So what Real Ales do you have in at the mo?


----------



## Speicher (26 Jul 2008)

Could you please make sure the bar is fully stocked for tomorrow night. 
Celebrations may be in order for the winner of the Cycle Chat mini-league.
 Or even if I am second or third. * desperate not to tempt fate *.

BTW Mr Spandex, Mo does not work in here, the bar maid's name is Lily.


----------



## spandex (26 Jul 2008)

sorry Lily I did not mean to make you up set. Can I buy you a drink to say sorry.


----------



## Speicher (26 Jul 2008)

I hope you are not mistaking me for the barmaid? I would have a great deal of trouble pulling things, especially the real ale, and the best Three Black Sheeps. Punters in here would end up with a head three inches deep on their drinks.


----------



## spandex (26 Jul 2008)

No of course not your on the wrong side of the bar and with a drink in your hand.


----------



## Speicher (26 Jul 2008)

So I am  I must be more thinker than I drunk I am. 

I think I will go and have a shower to sober up, after an afternoon in the sunshine, - "see" you all later.


----------



## spandex (26 Jul 2008)

but its your round.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (26 Jul 2008)

OK, could I have a Tim Taylors please?


----------



## spandex (26 Jul 2008)

make that 2 please





Hi mate long time on see how are you doing?


----------



## Speicher (26 Jul 2008)

So that's what is meant by a "drink or two"? two at a time, or is one for me?


----------



## spandex (26 Jul 2008)

If you wish one Ill be more then happy to buy you one and Im sat on my own so if you wish to join me you are welcome.


----------



## Speicher (26 Jul 2008)

You are not allowed to sit on your own in beer  in here. May I join you on the sofa?


reply in whispers, "No he wasn't coming apart"


----------



## spandex (26 Jul 2008)

Good idea to move to the sofa the juke box is up to hi over hear


----------



## Speicher (26 Jul 2008)

I suggest you let me stand up first before you try to move the sofa .


----------



## spandex (26 Jul 2008)

ok


----------



## Speicher (26 Jul 2008)

I will be very helpful and drink hold your beer while you move the sofa.


----------



## spandex (26 Jul 2008)

Thank you so much. Its a bit quite in hear?


----------



## Speicher (26 Jul 2008)

Longers was in here a short while back, but he seems to have wandered off - I wonder why? 

I am getting hungry (again)  do they have crisps in here?


----------



## Speicher (26 Jul 2008)

I have had a very busy day, watching the Tour de France time trial, ensuring that Mr Valverde and Mr Sastre did not fall off their bicycles. Not to mention sitting in the sunshine etc etc. I expect some more peoples will be in later,  I moff to watch Mr Vincent D'Onofrio in Criminal Intent, then moff to bed.


----------



## spandex (26 Jul 2008)

Ok night night


----------



## longers (26 Jul 2008)

*walk in and kicks the jukebox*

Oh shoot! 


*hurriedly kicks jukebox again*


That's better


----------



## spandex (26 Jul 2008)

dude you have got the touch


----------



## longers (26 Jul 2008)

I'm touched. 

That's what they told me anyway.


----------



## spandex (26 Jul 2008)




----------



## Slowgrind (27 Jul 2008)

Tell me is it to early for an ICE COLD GUINNESS???????????????????????????????


----------



## Wolf04 (27 Jul 2008)

I'm beginning to see a trend here! Never to early. Personally I think ordinary Guinness is too cold. Drinking it in Ireland always remember it being warmer. Still whatever floats your boat


----------



## Keith Oates (27 Jul 2008)

Well it's not too early for me and I'm now opening the second bottle of 'Bia Ha Noi' and believe me it is COLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spandex (27 Jul 2008)

Whats Bia Ha Noi? KO


----------



## Keith Oates (27 Jul 2008)

It's Bia (Beer) Ha Noi (Hanoi) nothing special but the best we have here as far as I can see. I tried some Korona beer the other night, all the labels etc. are the same a Corona but the taste is 'different'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheDoctor (27 Jul 2008)

Erm, I quite fancy an Irish Coffee for later, but I'm not sure where it belongs. It's certainly not tea, but does it count as coffee or an alcoholic beverage?


----------



## Keith Oates (27 Jul 2008)

Now you're really pushing your luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## longers (27 Jul 2008)

*walks in and kicks the jukebox*

Summery tune 

*goes out to check on the barbecue in the beer garden*


----------



## Wolf04 (27 Jul 2008)

Keith Oates said:


> Now you're really pushing your luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



He was pushing his luck ordering Earl Grey over on coffee :-(
Here is your Irish Coffee.

It is coffee with a splash of ice cold Guinness isn't it?


----------



## Speicher (28 Jul 2008)

On such a hot day, I am surprised I am the only one ready for a cold drink. :?:

and a packet of Tyrrells crisps


----------



## HLaB (28 Jul 2008)

I'll do without the crisps but that cool Guiness I had was perfect, hit the spot.


----------



## 4F (28 Jul 2008)

Here I am, cold one please


----------



## Speicher (28 Jul 2008)

Pleased you could join us. 

If Biking Fox joins us, I will get him a drink as well. The only Cycle Chat Tour mini-league player who was not beaten by a lady. :?: 
I must admit to having bucket loads of beginners luck, or must I?


----------



## 4F (28 Jul 2008)

I have to say I was pretty chuffed to finish as high as I did as I was rubbish in the Giro. Part of me wanted Cadel to win for dream team points however based on him not attempting to win any stages then I am pleased Sastra won. Anyway what are you having ?


----------



## Speicher (28 Jul 2008)

A continental lager - does that count as Beer?


----------



## 4F (28 Jul 2008)

Dos San Miguel pour favor


----------



## Speicher (28 Jul 2008)

I will drink it slowly, but it is time I wasn't here.  Good night


----------



## 4F (28 Jul 2008)

Adios and enjoy


----------



## Keith Oates (29 Jul 2008)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Dos San Miguel pour favor



Now write it in Tagalog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

OK this is it 'dalawa San Miguel serbesa masiyahan'!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jul 2008)

Nice Keith.
I thought 'tagalog' was a big trailer for towing beer to the picnic...

Two pints of Pride please barsteward - rugby breakfast


----------



## Speicher (29 Jul 2008)

Mr 'Tif - at 5 am were you continuing drinking from last night or starting early for today?


----------



## spandex (29 Jul 2008)

I stopped round 3am ish and was up round 6.30 ready to go.


----------



## Speicher (29 Jul 2008)

Ready to go where? that's a bit early to start work.


----------



## spandex (29 Jul 2008)

Ready to go any where work, "beer", walk, bike ride or even watch tv???


----------



## Hilldodger (29 Jul 2008)

Can I have a Stell Artois please?

Did I ever mention working on the new Stella Artois advert a few weeks ago?


----------



## Wolf04 (29 Jul 2008)

Scorchio! Could I have an ice cold bottle of San Miguel to quech the thirst and a pint of London Pride for the sheer pleasure.
:-)


----------



## Night Train (29 Jul 2008)

I have ice cold Guinness.


----------



## Paulus (29 Jul 2008)

I am, at this precise time drinking a pint of Timothy Taylors Landlord. Very nice it is too. I have another bottle of it in the fridge, anyone care to sample it?


----------



## Wolf04 (29 Jul 2008)

Paulus said:


> I am, at this precise time drinking a pint of Timothy Taylors Landlord. Very nice it is too. I have another bottle of it in the fridge, anyone care to sample it?


Yes please, always liked Landlord, didn't know it came in bottles though.
I must investigate the local department store (Fenwicks) They have an excellent beer selection.
:-)


----------



## Paulus (29 Jul 2008)

Wolf04 said:


> Yes please, always liked Landlord, didn't know it came in bottles though.
> I must investigate the local department store (Fenwicks) They have an excellent beer selection.
> :-)



Most Tesco's, Morrisons and Sainsburys down my way sell it.


----------



## Wolf04 (29 Jul 2008)

Paulus said:


> Most Tesco's, Morrisons and Sainsburys down my way sell it.



Cheers (literally)


----------



## Keith Oates (30 Jul 2008)

Hilldodger said:


> Can I have a Stell Artois please?
> 
> Did I ever mention working on the new Stella Artois advert a few weeks ago?



Did you...................really!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spandex (30 Jul 2008)

Hilldodger said:


> Can I have a Stell Artois please?
> 
> Did I ever mention working on the new Stella Artois advert a few weeks ago?



Do you know when its going to be shown?


----------



## Wolf04 (30 Jul 2008)

Lily, pint for Spandex please it's his birthday you know! Now don't make too much of a fuss when he comes in.


----------



## spandex (30 Jul 2008)

Hi all Im just taking 5mins off work to grab a beer or 4 its quite in hear? Is the food that bad that no one comes in for lunch?


----------



## Keith Oates (30 Jul 2008)

I've heard that Lily's pies are really good and well worth a try, just make sure she makes them hot first!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spandex (30 Jul 2008)

Ok Lily can I have one of your hot pies with hurb diced tats and some veg please


----------



## Wolf04 (30 Jul 2008)

Hmmmmmm Lily's pies!
:-)
Pint of Pride for me and one for Spandex, it's his birthday you know.

Lily put him down!


----------



## spandex (30 Jul 2008)




----------



## Slowgrind (31 Jul 2008)

What no one on the beer tonight?


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (31 Jul 2008)

Bad news guys. Just been diagnosed with having a yeast intolerance. NO beer. Might be for a while or for the rest of my life. Still in shock. My last beer was a Staropremen on 29 July so at least I didn't waste my last night on garbage beer (not that I ever would).

Cider anyone?


----------



## Wolf04 (31 Jul 2008)

That's horrible, no real ale, no stouts, no lagers.... sorry not really helping. Personally can't stand cider though if I was in your position I'm sure I'd have to reconsider. Hope it's only temporary.
Lily pint of cider for Disgruntled Goat and a London Pride for me please.


----------



## Wolf04 (31 Jul 2008)

Disgruntled Goat said:


> Bad news guys. Just been diagnosed with having a yeast intolerance. NO beer. Might be for a while or for the rest of my life. Still in shock. My last beer was a Staropremen on 29 July so at least I didn't waste my last night on garbage beer (not that I ever would).
> 
> Cider anyone?


Vodka is apparently your best choice. Yeast dies at 15% alcohol but because vodka is so well distilled there is no yeast carried over.

Lily Screwdriver for Goat please.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (1 Aug 2008)

Here, DG, have a Laphroaig. I'll have a Timmy Taylor's please, Lilly.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Aug 2008)

any vb (victoria bitter) in the cooler?


----------



## Hugo15 (1 Aug 2008)

Mrs Hugo15 and I had our first ever bottles of Innis and Gunn last night. It was yummy!!


----------



## Slowgrind (1 Aug 2008)

A cool drink of GROLSCH! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## domd1979 (1 Aug 2008)

Just consuming a nice bottle of Adnams Explorer here...

Controversially I did put it in the fridge first.


----------



## Speicher (1 Aug 2008)

I would like to try some Grolsch, and some cashew nuts please.


----------



## Hugo15 (1 Aug 2008)

Tonight's tipple is Badger Fursty Ferret.


----------



## spandex (1 Aug 2008)

Can I have one as well I am in need of one right now.


----------



## longers (1 Aug 2008)

Hugo15 said:


> Mrs Hugo15 and I had our first ever bottles of Innis and Gunn last night. It was yummy!!



I've got one in the fridge for later. It'll be my first also.

I'm trying an Abbeye at the moment,very nice but I prefer Leffe Blonde.


----------



## longers (1 Aug 2008)

spandex said:


> Can I have one as well I am in need of one right now.



Have my other Abbaye (correct spelling this time) while I get my head round this Scottish beer.

*kicks jukebox*

Nice for a Friday


----------



## spandex (1 Aug 2008)

Thanks mate I need it as Ive just spent 45mins chatting to Mrs Spandex in the U.S. I Need beer


----------



## Speicher (2 Aug 2008)

Can you put a chilled half in my flask? I have got some trains to catch and some locos to see, and a Engine Shed, and a Model Railway - could be a very busy day.  Might even get the chance to blow the engine whistle (steady on :?.

No doubt I will be very thirsty when I get back, all that coal dust and smoke etc.


----------



## Chuffy (2 Aug 2008)

Disgruntled Goat said:


> Bad news guys. Just been diagnosed with having a yeast intolerance. NO beer. Might be for a while or for the rest of my life. Still in shock. My last beer was a Staropremen on 29 July so at least I didn't waste my last night on garbage beer (not that I ever would).
> 
> Cider anyone?


Oh I say! That's a cruel, cruel blow...
I've recently rediscovered my cider mojo, courtesy of the excellent Henney's Vintage from Sainsburys. There are a lot of good ciders around at the moment Grumpy _Capra_ so you're in luck (so long as you like the stuff of course).


----------



## Dayvo (2 Aug 2008)

Bought a couple of bottles of Hob Goblin from the shop the other day; I'd forgotten how good it was!


----------



## Intelligenthamster (2 Aug 2008)

Adnams Broadside please


----------



## domd1979 (2 Aug 2008)

This evening I have mostly been drinking Chimay.


----------



## Slowgrind (3 Aug 2008)

Workmates have gone to Berlin beer festival this weekend, it`s a stag do really. 48 hour beerathon! Is it to early for a small beer?


----------



## Speicher (3 Aug 2008)

I have never understood that saying about "sun over the yard arm".


----------



## Speicher (3 Aug 2008)

This Jukebox idea is excellent. BTW how do you kick it construct the link  ask it to play a tune you like?

Ok, I have worked it out - just push the right buttons?


----------



## marinyork (3 Aug 2008)

A round for everyone after speicher's puzzles and brain power utilized.


----------



## Speicher (3 Aug 2008)

I could think of some more if you would like me to? No,? oh dear.

Still waiting for a reply to the one about knocking on the door. 
I will give Tdr1nka a chance to work that one out.

Mine's a small beer please.


----------



## Slowgrind (3 Aug 2008)

Cheers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ComedyPilot (3 Aug 2008)

Just opened a chilled pint of "Magners"....slurp....cheers.


----------



## domd1979 (3 Aug 2008)

ComedyPilot said:


> Just opened a chilled pint of "Magners"....slurp....cheers.


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (3 Aug 2008)

ComedyPilot said:


> Just opened a chilled pint of "Magners"....slurp....cheers.



Or alcoholic Lucozade as I call it.

Sorry, still bitter (no pun intended) that I can't drink.

But Magners is a load of old fiddle.


----------



## Speicher (3 Aug 2008)

Lots of my favourite songs which might be on the jukebox are quite sad, so this evening I have chosen a more cheerful one.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EemYYNQDalU


The Mavericks, All that Heaven will allow, Raul Malo will be in for a drink later, please send him in my direction.


----------



## Speicher (3 Aug 2008)

OK, so I choose some music on the jukebox and no one is here?

Where is the bar person?

Es me, Im your Bar man, Juan. Lily she is on oliday.

Where are you from?

I fron Brazzzzilllllle

Can I have a beer please Juan

Would you like a small or a large beer?

I'd like a small, Juan, por favor

It's ok, I pour it for you.


----------



## Fnaar (3 Aug 2008)

I knew a Juan Carlos when I was in Spain. He shortened it to Juan Ca (true!!!! say it...)
I'm currently downing a can of Carlsberg!!!!! Not to eveyone's taste, but hits the spot and doesn't cost much, cos I bought it in Lidl!


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Aug 2008)

Got some Earl Grey on the go, before I go and get some lager out of the fridge!
(one thread to the tune of another...)


----------



## Speicher (4 Aug 2008)

A small beer please, Juan.
And some nuts please.


----------



## spandex (4 Aug 2008)

Sorry we dont serve small beers hear


Spandex "Can I have a large beer and a chaser Please"


----------



## Speicher (4 Aug 2008)

OK do you serve nuts? 

and a large beer please 

I used to be good at the 100 metre sprint, does that count as a chaser?


----------



## spandex (4 Aug 2008)

Speicher said:


> OK do you serve nuts?
> 
> and a large beer please
> 
> I used to be good at the 100 metre sprint, does that count as a chaser?


----------



## Speicher (4 Aug 2008)

On second thoughts, I am too old too tired to chase anything or anyone.


----------



## spandex (4 Aug 2008)

Now Now theres no need for that


----------



## Rhythm Thief (4 Aug 2008)

I'll have a beer please. Hard day at work, and all that.


----------



## 4F (4 Aug 2008)

Rhythm thief, here you go. Bid of old school on the juke box as well 

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSSzlLfmpRE


----------



## Rhythm Thief (4 Aug 2008)

Hey, I like it. I didn't know we had a jukebox.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (4 Aug 2008)

Errr ... my jukebox choice. (Give it chance!)


----------



## 4F (4 Aug 2008)

Ummm, a bit on the strange side . 
I love the 80's 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yf5rHb2aErk


Another beer ?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (4 Aug 2008)

Now you're talking! Yes, I'll have a Timothy Taylor's with you, cheers.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (4 Aug 2008)

Perhaps this is more your thing. Brought back some memories for me.


----------



## 4F (4 Aug 2008)

If you are going to put Duran Duran on the juke box then it is time we got a video juke box in this place. I seem to recall you like photography ? 
View: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=5yCFth1dNhw


----------



## Rhythm Thief (4 Aug 2008)

I am into photography, but I have to admit, I didn't watch that in order to pick up tips! Great song and a great video.


----------



## 4F (4 Aug 2008)

Another pound in the box, I remember doing my stuff to this at the Tarten House near Colchester, those were the days. 2 more pints please Juan

View: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqZgAl7NowI


----------



## Rhythm Thief (4 Aug 2008)

... No, let me get these.


----------



## Abitrary (4 Aug 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Perhaps this is more your thing. Brought back some memories for me.



Hungry like the wolf always reminds me of Everyday should be a holiday by the Dandy warhols.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-eYhYyTsYw


----------



## 4F (4 Aug 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> ... No, let me get these.



Oh go on then if you insist, cheers


----------



## Slowgrind (5 Aug 2008)

Matron says that I can`t have BEER on week days! Roll on friday night then!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spandex (5 Aug 2008)

Forgive me but is Friday not a week day


----------



## Speicher (5 Aug 2008)

I hope Lily is still on holiday.
Yes, Juan, I would like a large beer. I drank a whole bockle of whiscky earlier and am very thirrsty. It was ten year old Tomatin single malt.
Shame it swas susch a schmall bockle, only 7 dinky little centilitres. 

Oh someone has moved the sofa again! ooooppppsss!!


----------



## Night Train (5 Aug 2008)

I wish it was Friday, M would be here and house guests would be going soon.
Now, beer or tea with my micro chips?


----------



## Speicher (6 Aug 2008)

Juan, more beer please. You are not supposed to fall asleep on the sofa, just cos you have no one to serve.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (6 Aug 2008)

Yeah, Juan, get me and the lady a beer. Please.


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Aug 2008)

Greene King IPA?
Just got in from a ride to a local pub, which would have been fine had it not been a McMullens house. Blergle!


----------



## Rhythm Thief (6 Aug 2008)

I'm in the chair. We've got all kinds of beer here, I'm just having a Hop Back Summer Lighting. Cheers.


----------



## Night Train (6 Aug 2008)

Is there anything non alcoholic going in the beers department?


----------



## Wolf04 (6 Aug 2008)

Did I hear mention of Adnams Broadside? Yes please one of my all time favourites.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (7 Aug 2008)

Night Train said:


> Is there anything non alcoholic going in the beers department?



Non alcoholic? I suppose we could stretch to a (hawk, spit) Kaliber, or something.


----------



## Night Train (7 Aug 2008)

I guess a Kaliber will do, cheers.


----------



## Wolf04 (7 Aug 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Non alcoholic? I suppose we could stretch to a (hawk, spit) Kaliber, or something.



It's alright I suppose though by the time you add a large vodka you might as well have a proper drink.
:-)


----------



## Night Train (7 Aug 2008)

Ahhh, just not in the mood for alcohol or tea.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (7 Aug 2008)

Coffee?


----------



## Abitrary (7 Aug 2008)

Liquid breasts?


----------



## Wolf04 (7 Aug 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Coffee?



Well technically Coffee is closed as I'm on holiday but OK just this once. What can I get you, though if the answer involves the word decaffinated there will be trouble! I do offer a rather good dutch hot chocolate.


----------



## Night Train (7 Aug 2008)

I almost got barred from a pub once over coffee. 
It was one I went to for a Land Rover club meet and I only ordered coffee as I was driving, we all were!
The bar manager got fed up with making two filter coffees for me for the whole evening as there was no money in it for them.


----------



## Wolf04 (7 Aug 2008)

Night Train said:


> I almost got barred from a pub once over coffee.
> It was one I went to for a Land Rover club meet and I only ordered coffee as I was driving, we all were!
> The bar manager got fed up with making two filter coffees for me for the whole evening as there was no money in it for them.



You haven't seen the bill for your special coffee yet! No sympathy for pubs that sell coffee then whinge about not making a profit. How much profit do they make from an empty bar?


----------



## Dayvo (7 Aug 2008)

Wolf04 said:


> It's alright I suppose though by the time you add a large vodka you might as well have a proper drink.
> :-)



I bought some alocohol-free red wine recently, mostly out of curiosity. Had to add vodka to it to drink it as it was undrinkable.


----------



## Night Train (7 Aug 2008)

I think alcohol free wine is great if you don't think of it as wine.

I'm not much of an alcohol drinker anymore so it doesn't bother me so much.


----------



## Wolf04 (7 Aug 2008)

To celebrate 500 posts drinks are on me! I'll have a pint of Deuchars IPA please and a packet of Cheese & Onion. Any chance of getting the cricket on the telly?


----------



## Speicher (7 Aug 2008)

User1314 said:



> Have we got bar cover for tomorrow?
> 
> Juan's weekend off.



That cannot be right, he only started last Sunday!


----------



## Rhythm Thief (7 Aug 2008)

I'll look after the bar tonight then, although it's been a while since I've pulled a pint. And I'm starting work at 4.30 tomorrow morning, so I'll be going to bed early. But ... who's having what?


----------



## Dayvo (7 Aug 2008)

A yard of ale for me, please, RT!

Failing that, you can fill up an old welly!


----------



## Rhythm Thief (7 Aug 2008)

A yard of ale ... right.

...


er ... it's gone a bit wrong. Let me try that again.

...

Here. Don't spill any!


----------



## Speicher (7 Aug 2008)

Sorry RT for abandonning my drink last night. I thought it was just me and Juan in here!


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (7 Aug 2008)

anyayoooouzefriggggazzwannafighteayeaye?

NobutmeanyouzeagainsttheweeerldayeayeIloveyouyouzemebestfriggingmaaaaate


----------



## Chuffy (7 Aug 2008)

No more Stella for Mr Goat.


----------



## Speicher (7 Aug 2008)

I thought he had a yeast allergy, I think he has had too much vodka!


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Aug 2008)

Actually, I don't think you can make alcohol without yeast being involved somewhere along the line...


----------



## Speicher (7 Aug 2008)

Wolf04 said:


> Vodka is apparently your best choice. Yeast dies at 15% alcohol but because vodka is so well distilled there is no yeast carried over.
> 
> Lily Screwdriver for Goat please.



I was just going by what mr Wolfie said.


----------



## Chuffy (7 Aug 2008)

TheDoctor said:


> Actually, I don't think you can make alcohol without yeast being involved somewhere along the line...


Ah but yeast dies when certain alcoholic strengths are reached. Which is why distilling was invented.


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Aug 2008)

Rightie ho. So there is yeast involved, but it's all got rid of. Glad we cleared that up.
*pulls pint*
*pours single malt*


----------



## Wolf04 (7 Aug 2008)

Speicher said:


> I was just going by what mr Wolfie said.



And I found it via Google so it must be right.


----------



## Speicher (7 Aug 2008)

Single malt for me please, straight, no rocks. Time I was not here!
Good night.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Aug 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> A yard of ale ... right.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



It was a bit frothy! Sure you washed the welly yard glass out first?


----------



## Paulus (8 Aug 2008)

User1314 said:


> It's Friday!



Yep, no work today so I can feel a pub lunch coming on. A couple of pints of ESB will help the afternoon go with a Zzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (8 Aug 2008)

User1314 said:


> Bit quiet in here.
> 
> Shall we get a band in tonight?



Yes! The Rhythm Thieves are available.


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Yes! The Rhythm Thieves are available.



Good, I keep hearing the muffled sounds of you playing somewhere at a distance from here. Cannot hear words tho'.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (8 Aug 2008)

User1314 said:


> Got any downloads?
> 
> We'll clear the stage tonight.



Try www.rhythmthieves.co.uk. I think there's some on there.


----------



## Night Train (8 Aug 2008)

I'm doing a music video next week for Oddness. May be they can do a session for beer.


----------



## Slowgrind (8 Aug 2008)

Ah it`s BEER DAY er, friday. I`ll have a Guiness. What time does the band arrive then?


----------



## Slowgrind (8 Aug 2008)

Anyone else fancy a drink? It`s my shout........................!


----------



## Dayvo (8 Aug 2008)

Slowgrind said:


> Anyone else fancy a drink? It`s my shout........................!



Oooh! Ta very much!

I'll have another of those yard of ale drinks, please. Oh, go on, then, make it a double. But I don't want any of those fancy umbrella thingies in it this time! 

I'll get the next one in!


----------



## Night Train (8 Aug 2008)

I have a bottle of pinot noir for later, and some Guinness.
The Oddness, at least, play when you click the link. They have a play list there as well.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (8 Aug 2008)

User1314 said:


> The Rhythm Thieves!
> 
> I wasn't expecting THAT! From the avatar I was expecting a four skinny white indie thing going on.
> 
> ...



Cheers! We've actually evolved quite a bit since the website (and the last CD) was put together - nowadays we're a sort of funky disco folk outfit. Ever since the drummer bought an electronic drumkit, it's been inevitable.


----------



## Wolf04 (8 Aug 2008)

User1314 said:


> Bet you like Ry Cooder, Bert Jansch etc.
> 
> Have a beer on me!



I like Ry Cooder, Bert Jansch and beer!
:-)


----------



## Dayvo (8 Aug 2008)

Wolf04 said:


> I like Ry Cooder, Bert Jansch and beer!
> :-)



Ry Cooder liked Southern Comfort, IIRC!


----------



## Wolf04 (8 Aug 2008)

User1314 said:


> I like this pub on a Friday night, with all this great music. Esp after a bottle of Champion and two of London Pride.
> 
> Here is a bit of Ry...
> 
> ...




Excellent, I've just been listening to Bop till you drop Friday night music doesn't get much better! Hmmm I feel a thread coming on. Well that and a pint of Pride.


----------



## Wolf04 (8 Aug 2008)

Dayvo said:


> Ry Cooder liked Southern Comfort, IIRC!



Used to like it as long as it was imported, british version a bit sweet for me. Prefer a nice burbon now, Maker's Mark or the deliciously named Knob Creek.
:-)


----------



## Dayvo (8 Aug 2008)

Wolf04 said:


> Used to like it as long as it was imported, british version a bit sweet for me. Prefer a nice burbon now, Maker's Mark or the deliciously named Knob Creek.
> :-)



This one 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_Comfort_(film)

not this

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_Comfort


----------



## Wolf04 (8 Aug 2008)

Dayvo said:


> This one
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_Comfort_(film)
> 
> ...



That's right I'm sure they tagged a sweet happy ending onto the British release :-)

My bad, no more for me tonight Barkeep!

*Gets Coat*


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2008)

Can I have a large single malt please? Is the band going to play again later?


----------



## Speicher (9 Aug 2008)

I have been drinking wine and shampagne today (at a brithday Praty) so do I scontinue to drink wine or change sto whicksy?


----------



## Speicher (9 Aug 2008)

A large whicksy it is then, no ice.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (10 Aug 2008)

no beer for me thanks. and could you keep the noise down a bit?


----------



## Speicher (10 Aug 2008)

Will it be too noisy for you if I put the coffee machine on? Or I could go into the coffee fred, but I think they are on their jolidays. 

Do you want a hairy hair of the dog with that? I think I do.  Not a good day for too much thinking.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (10 Aug 2008)

Ooooh, coffee. Now you're talking. Maybe I could handle a bloody Mary or something.


----------



## Speicher (10 Aug 2008)

Why, wos happened to Mary, she was fine last night.


----------



## Slowgrind (10 Aug 2008)

AHHHHHH! A couple of cool Grolsch whilst taking in the last of the pre season games!


----------



## mr Mag00 (11 Aug 2008)

a couple bottles of tribute please, a st austell brewery offering, i have e gone all cornish due to my hols, its a great beer.


----------



## Dayvo (11 Aug 2008)

mr Mag00 said:


> a couple bottles of tribute please, a st austell brewery offering, i have e gone all cornish due to my hols, its a great beer.



Try the Newquay Steam Beer when you get there - Cornwall, not Newquay, unless you're going to Newquay, of course!


----------



## mr Mag00 (11 Aug 2008)

yh ive had the steam beer before.


----------



## jashburnham (11 Aug 2008)

mr Mag00 said:


> a couple bottles of tribute please, a st austell brewery offering, i have e gone all cornish due to my hols, its a great beer.



Yummy stuff.

I enjoyed the CAMRA Beerfest @ Earls court on Friday.

Pint of Black Prince please. Another fab offering from St Austell.


----------



## Wolf04 (11 Aug 2008)

I'm feeling in a traditional mood so as a life long Geordie may I have a bottle of Newcastle Brown Ale please. Served as I remember it at room temperature with a schooner glass. To be drunk in the traditional manner sip and top up sip and top up.
:-)


----------



## Dayvo (11 Aug 2008)

Wolf04 said:


> To be drunk in the traditional manner *sip* and top up *sip* and top up.
> :-)



You are joking, right! _*Sip*_ a beer!? Yeah, sure!


----------



## ComedyPilot (11 Aug 2008)

Just popped a bottle of Magners. Ice cold, straight out of the fridge. Slurp.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (11 Aug 2008)

Magners? Nooooo! Here, pour that down the sink and have a glass of this Henney's Frome Valley Dry instead.


----------



## Wolf04 (11 Aug 2008)

Dayvo said:


> You are joking, right! _*Sip*_ a beer!? Yeah, sure!



There are sips and then there are Geordie sips :-)
Always remember going to a pub near the shipyards in Wallsend when they were thriving. Went to meet a few friends. It was lunchtime and I was first in, I ordered a pint of something yellow and fizzy as it was going to be a long day. The bar was empty but on the tables and all over the bar were bottles of brown with a schooner glass on top. The bar was about 50 yards from the main gate. Five minutes later the doors burst open and what appeared to be the entire workforce entered as a single entity. Each man placed his money on the bar and went to his bottle. It was a scary sight. To a man they would fill the glass 3/4 full take a Geordie sip leaving the glass half full then would refill the glass back to the 3/4 mark and continue at a steady pace until the bottle was emptied. Then another and so on. 30 minutes later the bar was just about empty as they returned to work. It amazed me any ships ever got built. Ah well memories. May I have another bottle.


----------



## MessenJah (11 Aug 2008)

I'll have Sam Smith's Tadcaster Porter please

Or oatmeal stout


----------



## Dayvo (12 Aug 2008)

Can't we have some strippers a female team for the quiz?


----------



## Chuffy (12 Aug 2008)

Dayvo said:


> Can't we have some strippers a female team for the quiz?


I've got a wig and some tassles...


----------



## Wolf04 (12 Aug 2008)

Just had a bowl of chilli which I cooked at the weekend so could do with something quenching. Pint of Peeterman's Artois please.


----------



## Dayvo (12 Aug 2008)

User1314 said:


> Have any women actually come in here since it opened? (Apart from Lily?) Do we need to get in some Babycham in to atract them?



I think once word gets round about Noodley's custard and nipple-licking, we'll have to have a couple of heavies on the door to keep the unruly ones out!


----------



## Dayvo (12 Aug 2008)

ivancarlos said:


> Hey is this the new place to be? Its nice in here isn't it?
> 
> *slurps some wheat beer*



S'alrite! Needs a lick of paint, and the roof leaks in the men's bog, but the prices are pretty good, esp. when it's RT's shout! 

A pint of Bass, please!


----------



## Dayvo (12 Aug 2008)

Hmmm... treacle!


----------



## mr Mag00 (12 Aug 2008)

id like a wheat beer too


----------



## Speicher (12 Aug 2008)

User1314 said:


> Can't go wrong with Beer, Curry and Quiz nights.
> 
> Have any women actually come in here since it opened? (Apart from Lily?)
> 
> Do we need to get in some Babycham in to atract them?



Yes, moi!  No babycham thank you, single malt whiskey thank you.


----------



## Dayvo (12 Aug 2008)

Speicher said:


> Yes, moi!  No babycham thank you, *single* malt whiskey thank you.



Only the one!?


----------



## Speicher (12 Aug 2008)

Don't be daft!


----------



## Dayvo (12 Aug 2008)

Speicher said:


> Don't be daft!



Glad to hear it!

*barman, a large single malt for speicher, please*


----------



## Speicher (12 Aug 2008)

Barman, do you serve nuts?

And when is Juan coming back?


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Aug 2008)

Yes, they serve anyone in here, even you!

[/predictable gag]


----------



## Speicher (12 Aug 2008)

Pah! I shall be all upset now, and have ansnother whicksey please, Barman.


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Aug 2008)

*passes Laphroiag to Speicher*


----------



## Speicher (12 Aug 2008)

Thank you. no ice


----------



## sticky sherbert (12 Aug 2008)

Quick! the other half has gone out, get me a large single malt please, not been before, what time do you call last orders?


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Aug 2008)

*passes double single malt*


----------



## sticky sherbert (12 Aug 2008)

I like it, is this the antidote to the "tea party"


----------



## Wolf04 (12 Aug 2008)

Another Peeterman's please, anybody know if the band are back on Friday?


----------



## sticky sherbert (12 Aug 2008)

I ma just stay here till I loose my *New* Member status, a pint of Tom Woods if you please.


----------



## Wolf04 (12 Aug 2008)

sticky sherbert said:


> I ma just stay here till I loose my *New* Member status, a pint of Tom Woods if you please.



It's going to be a long night. Pint of Murphys please.


----------



## sticky sherbert (12 Aug 2008)

I think I will get a table


----------



## sticky sherbert (12 Aug 2008)

does anyone mind if I tear up some beer mats while getting slowly oiled!


----------



## Wolf04 (12 Aug 2008)

Knock yourself out.
Pint of London Pride please.


----------



## Keith Oates (13 Aug 2008)

London Pride is a song!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dayvo (13 Aug 2008)

Sounds like a gay parade!


----------



## simon l& and a half (13 Aug 2008)

I've got a new theory. Beer tastes better the closer it is to the brewery. Adnam's Bitter in the Swan in Southwold. Nectar.


----------



## Wolf04 (13 Aug 2008)

simon l& and a half said:


> I've got a new theory. Beer tastes better the closer it is to the brewery. Adnam's Bitter in the Swan in Southwold. Nectar.



According to people I know in the brewing trade (and I know a lot ) there is some truth in that.
Oh well bottle of Newcastle Brown Ale please.

Hmmmmm Adnam's


----------



## Wolf04 (13 Aug 2008)

Keith Oates said:


> London Pride is a song!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'll drink to that. Written by one Noel Coward according to Wikibeer


----------



## Wolf04 (13 Aug 2008)

Dayvo said:


> Sounds like a gay parade!



I'll dwink tu tat awell


----------



## mr Mag00 (13 Aug 2008)

'doom bar' for me ty


----------



## MessenJah (13 Aug 2008)

User1314 said:


> I'd join you with a single malt but I can't handle spirits anymore. Though I do like those peaty tasting ones at xmas.
> 
> Dragon Stout for me tonight I think.



I farkin love Dragon Stout!!!


----------



## sticky sherbert (13 Aug 2008)

MessenJah said:


> I farkin love Dragon Stout!!!


never had any, best I have one next, can't taste the fur on my tounge any more.


----------



## domd1979 (13 Aug 2008)

Went up to Manchester on the train after work this evening, sampled various Beartown Brewery efforts at:
http://www.thelass.co.uk/real_ales.php


----------



## Wolf04 (13 Aug 2008)

domd1979 said:


> Went up to Manchester on the train after work this evening, sampled various Beartown Brewery efforts at:
> http://www.thelass.co.uk/real_ales.php



Looks nice, I'll have a Black Sheep to start then a Deuchars just to be socible I mean ablesoc no I mean soc... Friendly


----------



## sticky sherbert (13 Aug 2008)

ot to recomend a Bombardier, its my fave friday lunch tipple


----------



## Wolf04 (13 Aug 2008)

sticky sherbert said:


> ot to recomend a Bombardier, its my fave friday lunch tipple



Oh go on then I suppose I could force one more down.


----------



## mr Mag00 (14 Aug 2008)

yes please i have just brought up a crate of tribute from the garage, need to clear this raging ear infection so a good nights drinking will help me sleep................


----------



## Speicher (14 Aug 2008)

Very strange, he offers me a sneaky one before dinner, and then he disappears. 

Just noticed, Juan is back.


----------



## Dayvo (14 Aug 2008)

Good suggestions, CoG! 

Whilst we're on the subject of reggae, this one aint half bad, either!



View: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=lyEP_st9csI&feature=related


----------



## mr Mag00 (14 Aug 2008)

1 down..
*pshht shhhhhhhhhhshhhhhhhhh*
pours numbers 2


----------



## sticky sherbert (14 Aug 2008)

tell me I ain't to late for a sneaky one!! are we warming up for POETS day.

Nice music BTW.


----------



## Dayvo (14 Aug 2008)

Let's up the tempo!
On ya feet, everyone!


View: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=wUiNxubiP5Y


----------



## Dayvo (14 Aug 2008)

I think she's out the back with Juan! 

She said something about the size of his baggy shorts and asked if he played pocket billiards beach volleyball!


----------



## Speicher (14 Aug 2008)

* returns from back yard *

Juan was showing me his baggy a collection of alcolihic shorts .

Now where dids I leaf my sdrink?


----------



## sticky sherbert (14 Aug 2008)

are there any rules about fighting in this establishment, I need a good slap to keep me awake!!!!


----------



## Dayvo (14 Aug 2008)

sticky sherbert said:


> are there any rules about fighting in this establishment, I need a good *slap* to keep me awake!!!!



Careful! Some people here think that is _serious_ assault!


----------



## Renard (14 Aug 2008)

Speicher said:


> * returns from back yard *
> 
> Juan was showing me his baggy a collection of alcolihic shorts .
> 
> Now where dids I leaf my sdrink?



Naughty naughty very naughty 

Wheat beer for me landlord!


----------



## Wolf04 (14 Aug 2008)

sticky sherbert said:


> are there any rules about fighting in this establishment, I need a good slap to keep me awake!!!!



*Slap*

If I get barred you'll never make it to full member!


----------



## Wolf04 (15 Aug 2008)

Is the band playing tonight? Hmmm shame to call in and not have a quick one wheres Lily a pint of London Pride please.


----------



## mr Mag00 (15 Aug 2008)

a bottle of tribute for the olympians and a few for anyone else present *clunk
*


----------



## Wolf04 (15 Aug 2008)

User1314 said:


> Here is the first public image of The Pub and it's regulars. It was drawn last night.
> 
> Hic!



Nice! So what is our pub called? My suggestion The Chain & Sprocket 

Another pint of Pride as I'm here.


----------



## Dayvo (15 Aug 2008)

Wolf04 said:


> Nice! So what is our pub called? My suggestion The Chain & Sprocket



Cycle Inn


----------



## Wolf04 (15 Aug 2008)

User1314 said:


> What about
> 
> "The Spoke Easy." ("The Spokeasy"?)
> 
> We should get a list then have a straw poll.



Hard to beat me thinks :-)


----------



## Rhythm Thief (15 Aug 2008)

Someone get me a beer. I've been at work since 5.30 am, I'm not finished yet and I'm faced with the prospect of Friday night stuck in the yard cos I've got to be in at 8am tomorrow morning for a training course on a thing I've been using every day for two weeks.


----------



## domtyler (15 Aug 2008)

Call me a girl but I'm pretty much into Gin and Tonic at the moment and my beer stash is lasting an inordinate amount of time. When you get the mix just right each sip is like floating around underwater in a massive tropical azure ocean.


----------



## Hugo15 (15 Aug 2008)

Innis and Gunn again tonight for me again. Mmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Speicher (15 Aug 2008)

Well, Juan just you and me again. Is someone going to join us?
I'll have a double single malt whiskey please, no ice.


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Aug 2008)

*wanders in*
Evening Speicher! let me get that single malt down for you.
*glu glu glug*
Think I'll have a G+T


----------



## spandex (15 Aug 2008)

Can you make that two that's if I can join you Speicher? Ive had one of the hardest weeks of my life do date.


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Aug 2008)

shoot. Have the bottle mate. I've just PM'd you as it goes...


----------



## Speicher (15 Aug 2008)

I am sorry to hear that. I hope you can relax a bit over the weekend. 

You can join me in a double whiskey,
not sure if there is room in one glass for both of us tho'.


----------



## Wolf04 (15 Aug 2008)

Evening all, pint of Deuchars IPA for me and top everyone's drinks up Juan.


----------



## Speicher (15 Aug 2008)

Mr Wolf, is your baby elephant playing with a globe or a very sandy ball?


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Aug 2008)

Not sure that's actually a baby elephant, I think the ears are wrong. If only we knew an expert on baby elephants...


----------



## Wolf04 (15 Aug 2008)

Speicher said:


> Mr Wolf, is your baby elephant playing with a globe or a very sandy ball?



"Top of the world ma"


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2008)

Av you lot been drinking...oh so av eyeeeeeee hic !


----------



## Wolf04 (15 Aug 2008)

User1314 said:


> Cheers Wolf04.
> 
> Is my new avatar too aggressive?
> 
> ...



Aggressive, I nearly spilled my pint.
:-)


----------



## spandex (15 Aug 2008)

Can I have another Please the last did not touch the sides!


----------



## spandex (15 Aug 2008)

!ton did I tib esie gnihtemos yas ot gniog saw I taht rof sknaht


----------



## Speicher (15 Aug 2008)

I did not know you spoke Azerbadjainian.


----------



## Speicher (16 Aug 2008)

Well it might be time I wasn't here. I think Juan wants to go home as well. 

Oh well, if you absolutely insist, perhaps I should try a Vodka!


----------



## Keith Oates (16 Aug 2008)

The British Track team has a lot to answer for if you can see the empty bottles in the kitchen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rhythm Thief (16 Aug 2008)

User1314 said:


> Cheers Wolf04.
> 
> Is my new avatar too aggressive?
> 
> ...



Cool, it's Tom. Possibly the coolest person in the world. Is that from the "I don't wanna grow up" video?
I'll have a beer to celebrate my new avatar too, please.


----------



## ComedyPilot (16 Aug 2008)

Just cracked open a nice cool can of Caffrey's...slurp! Cheers everyone!


----------



## Rhythm Thief (16 Aug 2008)

Good grief ... first Magners, then Caffreys. Are there no depths to which you will not sink? 
Pour that muck away and let me get you a Hop Back Summer Lightning instead. Please.


----------



## ComedyPilot (16 Aug 2008)

The MUCK has been poured away....down my throat. 

I'll have to source some of that Hop Back Summer Lightning.


----------



## andrew_s (16 Aug 2008)

Just cracked open a bottle of Dorothy Goodbody's Wholesome Stout. What Caffrey's ought to be, but isn't.


----------



## Speicher (16 Aug 2008)

I think I mixed up my drinks too much last night. Started out on the whiskey, but ended with a Wodka.


----------



## Lardyboy (16 Aug 2008)

Just a quick heads up for those who are in the area and are interested in all things beery.

http://www.camra.org.uk/page.aspx?o=242443

I shall be in attendance for the three evenings after work.

Purely in the interest of science you understand?


----------



## fossyant (16 Aug 2008)

Sorry folks -I'm on the nats pee tonight !


----------



## Speicher (16 Aug 2008)

A slower song for the time of night. 


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBYBiqTmXVE&feature=related


----------



## longers (16 Aug 2008)

Too early for the last dance Speich!

Wakey Wakey!


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Aug 2008)

Getting a bit late for me. I need a shower and my bed, preferably in that order.
Nighty night


----------



## Speicher (16 Aug 2008)

Some of us are "on holiday" this week, and going to bed much later than usual.


----------



## mr Mag00 (17 Aug 2008)

couple of bottles of tribute *clank*


----------



## HLaB (17 Aug 2008)

I was a bit disappointed on my cycle to Stow in the Borders today, one pub had shut down and other just served the big brands. It was a nice Guiness but I fancied trying something different.


----------



## Speicher (17 Aug 2008)

Very quiet in here this evening - is it something I said?

Juan, a doubel whiskkey pleas.


----------



## longers (17 Aug 2008)

Speicher said:


> Very quiet in here this evening - is it something I said?
> 
> Juan, a doubel whiskkey pleas.



Nah, some of us aren't on holiday  

G'night


----------



## Keith Oates (18 Aug 2008)

Late dinner party last night so no more beer ever.............................oh OK I'll just try one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dayvo (18 Aug 2008)

I'm impressed, Keith! 4.20 *AM* for a beer (hair of the dog).


----------



## Paulus (18 Aug 2008)

I have been told by the beer nazi that is my 18 year old daughter to cut down my consumption of ale. I must admit that I have put on a few pounds this year, but she has a right go at me if I get a beer out of the fridge. I did go to the pub after yesterdays ride, but Soda and Lime, although much cheaper, is no substitute for a pint of ESB.


----------



## Renard (18 Aug 2008)

I have discovered Swedish pear cider tonight. Very sweet but actually quite nice. Would make a good alcopop. Anyone else tried it?


----------



## Speicher (18 Aug 2008)

Yes, I have tried that. As you say a bit sweet. There is one less sweet with a name like Kopparberg.


----------



## Renard (18 Aug 2008)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I have tried that. As you say a bit sweet. There is one less sweet with a name like Kopparberg.



Thats the very one


----------



## Speicher (18 Aug 2008)

It's time for me to say good night. 

It is very tiring being on holiday.


----------



## Renard (18 Aug 2008)

Good night S


----------



## Vera Wayfromee (19 Aug 2008)

Haaaahhhhh!

To think I was directed to the 'tea' thread when all the time there was a 'beer' lurking in the background.
Kopparberg is heavenly... trouble is it goes down without touching the sides. 
Merrydown anyone?

I've never had a hangover in my life, but I've deserved a few and I always think... "maybe this time..."


----------



## Speicher (19 Aug 2008)

Two hours ago, I thought I was ready to retire , but changed my mind.
Juan the barman has gone home.  Gone home to his house, not back to Brazil.  (yet).

As well as Tea? there is Beer? and Coffee? There is also schmoke and possibly some others.


----------



## Vera Wayfromee (19 Aug 2008)

User1314 said:


> I was thinking about advertising this site to you on Beginners.
> 
> But didn't what you corrupted into the den of iniquity at this early stage in your Cycle Chat career.



Sh Too late <hic> <slide down wall>
I'm working on the anas anaestha anaesthete leave-you-feeling-numb theory. I reconsh itsh lesh likely to hurt this way.

Beshides... <hic> <burp>... I'm more likely to bounsh when I hitsh the ground!

Would you like another? Friendly place this!

Where'sh tha thing with two round wheelie bits gorn... it's time to mashter it!


----------



## Wolf04 (19 Aug 2008)

View attachment 1002


Speicher said:


> Mr Wolf, is your baby elephant playing with a globe or a very sandy ball?



Apologies it was in fact a very sandy ball.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Aug 2008)

Vera Wayfromee said:


> Sh Too late <hic> <slide down wall>
> I'm working on the anas anaestha anaesthete leave-you-feeling-numb theory. I reconsh itsh lesh likely to hurt this way.
> 
> Beshides... <hic> <burp>... I'm more likely to bounsh when I hitsh the ground!
> ...



Your Dutch accent is noticeable when you've had a few, Vera!


----------



## Paulus (19 Aug 2008)

Dayvo said:


> Your Dutch accent is noticeable when you've had a few, Vera!



I thought Vera was a bottled Belgium beer


----------



## Rhythm Thief (19 Aug 2008)

Cheers all. Just having a post - work bottle of Sharp's Eden Pure ale. Straight out of the bottle, uncouth yob that I am. Still, it's nice, and it was free too, having, erm, "fallen" off the back of one of our lorries earlier on!


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Aug 2008)

Evenings! Can I have a pint of IPA, please? I was going to go to the pub, but it's monsoonal outside...


----------



## Speicher (19 Aug 2008)

Perhaps I can join you in an IPA? 

if there is room


BTW at the Chinese Take away, can you explain why there was a Train waiting there as well?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (19 Aug 2008)

User1314 said:


> ooooh.
> 
> Did a second one fall off?



Yes, there were four or five knocking about earlier. Here, have one. <rummages around in storeroom>


----------



## Speicher (19 Aug 2008)

Mr Thief, what did you think of the venue?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (19 Aug 2008)

... and another bottle of Eden goes west. It's nice with the chilli I've just made.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (19 Aug 2008)

Speicher said:


> Mr Thief, what did you think of the venue?



Yes, it looks good. I haven't had a chance to do anything yet, but I'll give them a ring tomorrow and see if we can get on there. 
Can I tempt you to a bottle of this rather nice beer?


----------



## sticky sherbert (19 Aug 2008)

Toilets are a bit messy but the beer is good.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (19 Aug 2008)

the toilets are cleaned on a voluntary basis ... let's have a look at the rota. Oh, it's your turn, it says here.
I'll get you a beer for when you've finished.


----------



## Speicher (19 Aug 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Yes, it looks good. I haven't had a chance to do anything yet, but I'll give them a ring tomorrow and see if we can get on there.
> Can I tempt you to a bottle of this rather nice beer?



Yes thank you, always happy to try something new.

Pm me if you do visit The Venue, I presume you visit them in person first.


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Aug 2008)

Speicher said:


> Perhaps I can join you in an IPA?
> 
> if there is room



Always room for you Speicher!
*Passes IPA in Speichers general direction*



Speicher said:


> BTW at the Chinese Take away, can you explain why there was a Train waiting there as well?



Eh? *Checks blood alcohol level. Adequate...*
I don't understand. Unless it was the 21:35, which is Crispy Chilli Beef and egg fried rice.


----------



## Speicher (19 Aug 2008)

What the doodah has crispy beef got to do with trains. Unless you are reffering to the Chinese Restaurant at a Station in Sweden. I did not understand a word of the menu or what the staff said, but still ended up with the best Chinese meal I have ever had.

Oh I digress.  It was a man whose surname was Train, (goes canoeing), am I confusilizing you?


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Aug 2008)

Can I have a pint of what Speicher had please? The world has stopped making sense to me...


----------



## Speicher (19 Aug 2008)

Well, its quite simple really. I had phoned my order to the takeaway, because some times they are very busy, and it is not easy to park, well, not easy for me to park, paralell parking and all that, I can do it, but not very quickly.

So the man was standing next to me, and he said his name was Train, so he could collect his order. Then he said he had just been canoeing.


I have had two glasses of Piesporter Mid Michelsberg.


----------



## Speicher (19 Aug 2008)

I fingk sthey swere verry larch glarches.


----------



## Speicher (19 Aug 2008)

Well I don't think you should work at the place where I am sometimes.

We have the following

A clock powered by an orange.

A radio powered by a bicycle - retuning can be tricky, as someone has to keep pedalling if you wish to change Stations.

Spider and various bugs in ginormous sizes.

We also have a secret staircase. I kid you not.

And someone who works there is named after Andy Pandy.


----------



## Speicher (19 Aug 2008)

ivancarlos said:


> Having a nice gay night tonight. Some sweet stuff and listening to some NY and Detroit club music and Erasure. I would come out if I didn't like shagging ladies so much.



Marvyn Gay?


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Aug 2008)

Nowt wrong with a quick 'dabble'. Pet Shop Boys and Soft Cell for me. Plus a huge slight amount of lust for Captain Jack Harkness from Dr Who and Torchwood, but he's fictional, so that's OK.


----------



## Speicher (19 Aug 2008)

Have you heard of Mr Kucas Lazan? I think ? that's how you spell it.


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Aug 2008)

Why not? *pours Old Speckled Hen*


----------



## Wolf04 (20 Aug 2008)

Ooh haven't had a pint of Speckled Hen for ages nice! Drinking ice cold Stella to dull the pain of watching the football. Who's playing you ask? Not England that's for sure.


----------



## Speicher (20 Aug 2008)

Mr Wolf - Have you arrived now in the South of France?

I noticed that Coffee was shut today. 

Please pass me a nice cold Stella, thank you.


----------



## Speicher (20 Aug 2008)

We err, might still be here when you get back, on the other hand .....


----------



## Wolf04 (20 Aug 2008)

Speicher said:


> Mr Wolf - Have you arrived now in the South of France?
> 
> I noticed that Coffee was shut today.
> 
> Please pass me a nice cold Stella, thank you.



*Hands over ice cold Stella*
No travel tomorrow, closed the coffee bar early so I could pack.


----------



## mr Mag00 (20 Aug 2008)

can i have keys to coffee please?


----------



## Wolf04 (20 Aug 2008)

mr Mag00 said:


> can i have keys to coffee please?



*Hands over keys*
The good stuff is hidden in the storeroom cupboard.


----------



## Slowgrind (21 Aug 2008)

WHAT! beer on page two? I`ve had to have a cold can of Grolsch just to restore this thread to it`s rightful position! Anyone care to join me. An early start to a great Bank Holiday weekend! CHEEEEEEEEEEEEERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Speicher (21 Aug 2008)

Yes, please I will join you in a can of Grolsch.

Hope it goes well with the curry I am cooking tonight.


----------



## sticky sherbert (21 Aug 2008)

at last the toilets are clean! (pulls of marigolds and rubber apron)
Mr Thief, I belive you promised me a Beer, something cold and heavy if you don't mind.


----------



## sticky sherbert (21 Aug 2008)

do yo think we could book them for the weekend.


----------



## radger (21 Aug 2008)

User1314 said:


> Ah!
> 
> Remember this lot?



Can't say I do

But I'll have some beer anyway, please.


----------



## sticky sherbert (21 Aug 2008)

We should have a pub quiz with facts like that!


----------



## sticky sherbert (21 Aug 2008)

Hey I,m now a junior member, pass me a bottle of rum and half pint of cola


----------



## radger (21 Aug 2008)

User1314 said:


> Ok. What would you like.
> 
> Did you know that they are The Undertones without Fergal Sharkey? (First boring pedantic point of the evening from me!)



*Awards you a point*

No I didn't.
I am clearly not old enough


----------



## radger (21 Aug 2008)

User1314 said:


> If you don't put any music on I'll hog the jukebox!



As long as you don't put _Oranges and Lemons
_ on repeat, I imagine no-one will hurt you


----------



## sticky sherbert (21 Aug 2008)

They ring a bell b ut I was indie kid/dirty goth


----------



## sticky sherbert (21 Aug 2008)

So when do I become a Member?


----------



## sticky sherbert (21 Aug 2008)

that I can drink to


----------



## sticky sherbert (21 Aug 2008)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axXNTv4FYS0


----------



## Speicher (21 Aug 2008)

sticky sherbert said:


> So when do I become a Member?



As you have gone above and beyond the call of duty by cleaning the toilets, I think I could recommend you as a Member. Did you restock the Vending Machines?


----------



## sticky sherbert (21 Aug 2008)

Speicher said:


> As you have gone above and beyond the call of duty by cleaning the toilets, I think I could recommend you as a Member. Did you restock the Vending Machines?




Twice, I think people are using them as overshoes.


----------



## Speicher (21 Aug 2008)

sticky sherbert said:


> Twice, I think people are using them as overshoes.



Does that mean they have very small shoes or very large ....... ooo eerrr never mind.


----------



## sticky sherbert (21 Aug 2008)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RiJMZQXa2o


----------



## mondobongo (22 Aug 2008)

Are we open yet?


----------



## Speicher (22 Aug 2008)

What is meant when you say "Is the sun over the Yard Arm?"


----------



## Landslide (22 Aug 2008)

It means that Landslide's been in the pub sampling the joys of Thornbridge Brewery's Kipling and Acorn Brewery's Crystal. There's also a special brew from Sheffield Brewery Company to commemorate the passing of the Tinsley cooling towers.

I'm off to check out the other offerings!


----------



## marinyork (22 Aug 2008)

User1314 said:


> Fosters please.
> 
> Anybody want to see blood?
> 
> ...



Hope it's not too bad, I got told it'd be two months for one of my elbows to heal up!


----------



## Speicher (22 Aug 2008)

User1314 said:


> Fosters please.
> 
> Anybody want to see blood?
> 
> ...




OOOOhhh  I like looking at knees. 
Do sit down and I'll bring you a drink.


----------



## Kirstie (22 Aug 2008)

Is it time for early doors? I'm gasping.
Today I fancy a pint of...umm...tim taylors landlord if you please, and a packet of dry roasted...woudl love to be going out for a real beer but I'm stuck at home on my own. poo.


----------



## Slowgrind (22 Aug 2008)

Anyone Care for some scratchings?


----------



## mondobongo (22 Aug 2008)

Will pass on the scratchings thanks, but would like a pint of Directors.


----------



## Night Train (22 Aug 2008)

Can I have a bottle of red wine to take out please? Oh, and a Guinness Extra Cold please while I'm here.


----------



## Night Train (22 Aug 2008)

Kirstie said:


> Is it time for early doors? I'm gasping.
> Today I fancy a pint of...umm...tim taylors landlord if you please, and a packet of dry roasted...woudl love to be going out for a real beer but I'm stuck at home on my own. poo.


I thought that said you were stuck at home *on your own poo. *


----------



## Speicher (22 Aug 2008)

I think I had better have another look at your knee, don't you. 

Mine's an ice cold Stella, thank you and some cashews.


----------



## Speicher (22 Aug 2008)

Mr CofG would you like to explain your avatar. It looks to me like you are jumping backwards out of a plane, with a magnifying glass to accentuate your mouth. I don't understand the pink sky either.  Or the hat, that looks like part of a (very small) helicopter. May I seek some klar cleari What is it? 

I will be in the kitchen, cooking something for tea. "See" you all later.


----------



## marinyork (22 Aug 2008)

Landslide said:


> It means that Landslide's been in the pub sampling the joys of Thornbridge Brewery's Kipling and Acorn Brewery's Crystal. There's also a special brew from Kelham Island to commemorate the passing of the Tinsley cooling towers.
> 
> I'm off to check out the other offerings!



Cooling towers


----------



## marinyork (22 Aug 2008)

User1314 said:


> So many beers to try.
> 
> So little time.
> 
> We should start swapping bottles of beer from our locales.



Kelham Island is famous but it's in a horrid area of town so I would never go down there. Not a fan of Acorn though. Been in one of the Thornbridge pubs though


----------



## mondobongo (22 Aug 2008)

Nice balmy evening, can I have an oak aged stella please they are rather nice for mass produced stuff.


----------



## mondobongo (22 Aug 2008)

Cheers! Have one yourself CoG.


----------



## marinyork (22 Aug 2008)

This was in The Register yesterday (as reported before I think) http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2008/08/21/winerack_firebox/


----------



## Speicher (22 Aug 2008)

*Returns after making supper*

I have just seen User1314 leaving. How strong is this Stella? I thought CofG was sucking on a tube attached to someone's bra. 

Must be seeing things.


----------



## marinyork (22 Aug 2008)

There's a exclamation smiley! Quick don't let Keith Oates see that!


----------



## Landslide (22 Aug 2008)

Evening all, a delightful evening oop north, with the delights of Abbeydale brewery's Moonshine and Wentworth's Bumble Beer. 

Marinyork, Kelham's really not that grim any more, you should bob down there for a mini pub-crawl!


----------



## mondobongo (22 Aug 2008)

marinyork said:


> There's a exclamation smiley! Quick don't let Keith Oates see that!



No chance his radar will already have gone off.


----------



## Speicher (22 Aug 2008)

As Mr Oates uses exclamation marks so prolifically, I did not think he would mind. Is he allergic to them?


----------



## Slowgrind (23 Aug 2008)

I`m off to a wedding reception in half an hour, Guess what I`ll be drinking? CHEERS!


----------



## mr Mag00 (23 Aug 2008)

a couple of bottles of tribute*clink* 1 for me though


----------



## sticky sherbert (23 Aug 2008)

Uncle Mort said:


> Can't see the tube at work but that's a classy avatar you've got there



That was taken at my wedding so I was all spruced up and feeling sober, also a lot younger then with no brats squeeling at my feet I've let myself go since then.


----------



## sticky sherbert (23 Aug 2008)

I need a pack of Special Brew!!


----------



## Speicher (24 Aug 2008)

Mr Sherbert, will you wake up, have you been there all day?
Oh look, you're all sticky where you spilt your beer. 

Ice cold Stella for me please Juan and some nuts cashews please.


----------



## Paulus (25 Aug 2008)

I am supping a cool bottle of Fullers ESB. It is my first beer for a week and it tastes wonderful. The reason for the lack of beer is that I have been working for the last 7 days including the weekend and we have very a stringent drink and drugs policy at work so it is not worth taking a chance with a few beers before work. Later today a friend of ours down the road is having a gathering, so a few more will be sunk. I don't have to be at work until tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Speicher (25 Aug 2008)

Cold Stella for me please, Juan. and some crips. thank you


----------



## Dayvo (25 Aug 2008)

I had a pint of Bishop's Finger on Saturday! 

Very nice it was, too; but at £6 a pint!


----------



## Globalti (26 Aug 2008)

Or 6 bottles of various quality beers on special offer in Booths.


----------



## Lardyboy (26 Aug 2008)

I survived the Swansea Beer Fesitival. Very nice too. But it started on Thursday evening and by Saturday quite a few beers were all gone! And I was not to blame either.


----------



## Desert Orchid (26 Aug 2008)

I spent most of the weekend trying Batemans XB

when you're in foreign parts you have to try the local brew don't you ?

and the alternative was Whitbreads


----------



## Kirstie (26 Aug 2008)

My dad was down at the weekend and in my fridge are left over a couple of cans of Thwaites mild, which is his tipple of preference. Not sure if I'm desperate enough to open one. Anyone here drink mild? What are your favourites?


----------



## Paulus (26 Aug 2008)

Dayvo said:


> I had a pint of Bishop's Finger on Saturday!
> 
> Very nice it was, too; but at £6 a pint!



Blimey, where was this extortionant pint sold so that I can steer clear of the establishment? That would be approx £3 a pint over the top.


----------



## Speicher (26 Aug 2008)

Oh I hear Kirstie was in here earlier. I thought I was the only lady who ventured in here.

Tonight I am drinking a beer called Bavaria, but it is brewed in Holland. 
Now, where's the crisps (Tyrrells Unsalted) to go with that?


----------



## Speicher (26 Aug 2008)

It is time I was going off to meet with Mr D'Onofrio in Criminal Intent, as it were.  I shall take a beer with me please.


----------



## Speicher (27 Aug 2008)

CofG has gone, I can turn up the volume on the jukebox. 

Phil Collins?
Meatloaf?
Chris Rea?


----------



## Dayvo (27 Aug 2008)

Uncle Mort said:


> Have you got any Val Doonican?



And could you play _Walk Tall _for all our short forumers, like Linford, for example? 


View: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=BL58-Sh94ms


----------



## Dayvo (27 Aug 2008)

Uncle Mort said:


> Have you got any Val Doonican? I haven't hear Paddy McGinty's donkey for yonks



Here you are:


View: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3x76tT_oCeI


----------



## Dayvo (27 Aug 2008)

Uncle Mort said:


> Have you got any Val Doonican? I haven't hear Paddy McGinty's donkey for yonks



BTW, it was a goat, not a donkey! Paddy McGinty's donkey [jacket] was probably his work coat!


----------



## Speicher (27 Aug 2008)

Uncle Mort and Dayvo - do you play any musical instruments?

keep the rude answers to yourself (if you must)


----------



## Dayvo (27 Aug 2008)

Blimey! Val can play his organ, too!


View: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=UAcRug1saTY


----------



## Dayvo (27 Aug 2008)

Speicher said:


> Uncle Mort and Dayvo - do you play any musical instruments?



Don't know about Uncle Mort, but I can't! 

But I have six with me in my cottage waiting to be played:

banjo
mouth organ
penny whistle
Jew's harp
Pan pipes
Cambodian percussion instrument

and I want to get a didgeridoo, so I can't play that either!


----------



## Speicher (27 Aug 2008)

Chris Rea, doing something we are all doing at the moment 
Looking for the Summer


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH8MRgaUHsg&feature=related


----------



## Dayvo (27 Aug 2008)

Not that I'm in a hurry, but it would be nice to know! 


View: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=OJoFJ13HHdo&feature=related


----------



## Speicher (27 Aug 2008)

"Borderline" by Chris de Burgh, particularly for those who have only ever heard him sing "Lady in Red". 


View: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=c6PDA9Qmo-0


----------



## Speicher (28 Aug 2008)

Uncle Mort said:


> Well I do strum the odd guitar every night



Do you know how to play "Far Away"?


----------



## Lardyboy (28 Aug 2008)

Uncle Mort said:


> Well I do strum the odd guitar every night



Has it got nine strings and a fretless 15 inch neck?


----------



## Speicher (30 Aug 2008)

I could not hear you CofG, I was in the beer garden.


----------



## Aperitif (31 Aug 2008)

User1314 said:


> I'm off to the pub again! Two nights in a row!
> 
> I mean we have a committee meeting tonight to organise *the first training session of the season at the Rugby Club on Sunday *.
> 
> ...



Pack your cagoule Crock - 'tis thrashing down with refreshing rain - good for the garden :?:


----------



## Dayvo (31 Aug 2008)

User1314 said:


> Our pitch gets waterlogged as well, very quickly.



Switch the floodlights off, then! <groan>  :?:


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (2 Sep 2008)

I'd promised Scoosh and Dayvo a beer as per my newbie thread in Beginners. So who wants what? I've got a pint of Old Peculier sat here for myself.


----------



## Wolf04 (2 Sep 2008)

Lazy-Commuter said:


> I'd promised Scoosh and Dayvo a beer as per my newbie thread in Beginners. So who wants what? I've got a pint of Old Peculier sat here for myself.



Not my absolute favourite but go on then just to keep you company.
Welcome by the way.


----------



## Dayvo (2 Sep 2008)

Lazy-Commuter said:


> I'd promised Scoosh and Dayvo a beer as per my newbie thread in Beginners. So who wants what? I've got a pint of Old Peculier sat here for myself.



Thanks, Elsie! 

A Bass would be good! In fact, make that a double Bass!


----------



## Speicher (2 Sep 2008)

Elsie, where is Juan today?

Juan for me please, and two for Dayvo.

I'll celebrate with a Black Sheep please, I am not sure I like old peculiars.


----------



## Landslide (2 Sep 2008)

'noon all. Work is dull, and the pub has a dartboard. I'm gonna have me a pint of blonde.


----------



## tdr1nka (2 Sep 2008)

Is it alright if I sit in the corner with my tea?


----------



## Landslide (2 Sep 2008)

As long as you don't mind the darts falling in it! Crisp?


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (2 Sep 2008)

Elsie? Like it. Especially as my first motorcycle was an RD350LC, a model affectionately known as "Elsie". Another round, anyone?


----------



## Dayvo (2 Sep 2008)

Landslide said:


> As long as you don't mind the darts falling in it!



Threeee! <said in the 'one-hundred-AND-eighty' voice>


----------



## Dayvo (2 Sep 2008)

Lazy-Commuter said:


> Another round, anyone?



My shout, Else. Can I pay English prices? Its a bit OTT here!


----------



## Landslide (2 Sep 2008)

Dayvo said:


> Threeee!


"Circle it!"


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (2 Sep 2008)

Dayvo said:


> My shout, Else. Can I pay English prices? Its a bit OTT here!


By all means. I'll join Speicher in a Black Sheep, cheers.


----------



## tdr1nka (2 Sep 2008)

User1314 said:


> No probs - it is a Public House, after all.
> 
> Though for some weird reason soft drinks always cost more then alcoholic ones in pubs.




This is what primarily keeps me out of pubs these days! Plus staff putting ice and a straw in the drink like I'm a kid or summat.

No nips thank all the same Uncle Mort, I'd be p*ssed in 10 mins and then 3/4 hour later I'd have a monster hangover. Booze ain't so fun no more.


----------



## sticky sherbert (5 Sep 2008)

Tell me I ain't the only one sat in this night with only one bottle Theakston Old Peculier, a bottle of 2 year old mulled berry punch and a packet of Tooty Frooties!!!!


----------



## longers (5 Sep 2008)

You might be Sticky 

Tooty Frooties? Do they still sell them or do you hoard them?


----------



## NickM (5 Sep 2008)

Hmmm, Celis White - rather pleasant lemony wheat beer from Belgium. Comes in small bottles. This one hasn't lasted long... on to the heavy brigade! Westvleteren, here I come


----------



## sticky sherbert (5 Sep 2008)

longers said:


> You might be Sticky
> 
> Tooty Frooties? Do they still sell them or do you hoard them?



They still make them but that doesn't stop me hoarding them

No beer left


----------



## Speicher (5 Sep 2008)

I am wondering how many Westvleterens you could drink before you could not say Wetsveltrens it properly.


----------



## sticky sherbert (5 Sep 2008)

Speicher said:


> I am wondering how many Westvleterens you could drink before you could not say Wetsveltrens it properly.




or type it!!


----------



## Speicher (5 Sep 2008)

I sued to be very good at shortarm tryping.


----------



## sticky sherbert (5 Sep 2008)

Tooty Frooties are all gone


----------



## sticky sherbert (5 Sep 2008)

I know its the wrong thread but Mrs Sherbert has gone to put the kettle on, anyone fancy a brew?


----------



## Dayvo (5 Sep 2008)

No thanks! But a pint of Greene King IPA would be nice!


----------



## longers (5 Sep 2008)

Anyone mind if these fellas play a tune?


----------



## sticky sherbert (5 Sep 2008)

Nice, and the bloke on the fiddle looks like me in my younger days


----------



## HLaB (5 Sep 2008)

ivancarlos said:


> I'm holiday too so intend to enjoy Sunday night knowing I don't have to get up early in the morning. Was quite near Stow today, at Glentress. Only just opened the beer about half an hour ago though. I've got a big bottle of Leffe Blonde and a couple of Hoegaarden to enjoy


If I've got my dates right, I was in Stow the day before (Sun the 17th). The first pub we went to had been shut for many a year. We managed to find the other one. The Guinness I had there was nice but I would of rather had a pint from a microbrewery, unfortunately the pub only sold the big brands and its not like we could of went elsewhere.


----------



## longers (5 Sep 2008)

Ok, here's better footage of you then Sticky .

I still can't believe they played Glossop.


----------



## Speicher (5 Sep 2008)

They can play again if they like, excellent.


----------



## longers (5 Sep 2008)

They've come back for an encore 

I don't think they'll play Glossop again though 

Phil introduced them on stage "It gives me great pleasure and immense satisfaction to present to you the most expensive band we've ever had playing at Lift" 


Or something like that.


----------



## BADGER.BRAD (5 Sep 2008)

*Sarah Hughes DOMD1979*

Just wonder where your from to be wanting a Ruby ? I have had a few to many Rubys many a time in the Beacon Hotel you local to Sedgley?


----------



## sticky sherbert (5 Sep 2008)

BADGER.BRAD said:


> Just wonder where your from to be wanting a Ruby ? I have had a few to many Rubys many a time in the Beacon Hotel you local to Sedgley?



I had some last time I visited a friend in Stourbridge, was very sick the next day on account of the fact that I had a lot of other stuff after it


----------



## Rhythm Thief (5 Sep 2008)

I'll have a Ruby Mild if there's some going. I didn't know we had any.


----------



## Wolf04 (5 Sep 2008)

Seriously cheesed off with the goings on at NUFC that is making almost every Geordie cringe. So several pints of Mordue's Workie Ticket for me please.


----------



## Speicher (7 Sep 2008)

Very quiet in here this evening. So I can put the juke box on LOUD, 

not loud enough try
LOUDER
THEN SOME PPL MIGHT ARRIVE.


----------



## Desert Orchid (7 Sep 2008)

Ooooh, loud music and beer,

I feel at home


----------



## Dayvo (7 Sep 2008)

I'm in for a quick quiet beer!

Tis hard work trying to sort Joe's wooing tactics out for him! 

Pint of dry cider, please; which isn't beer, but it's cold and alcoholic and is just what I need as a nightcap!


----------



## Speicher (7 Sep 2008)

Where is everyone else? 


I am sure we can have a good evening just three of us. Juan, get busy with the drinks please. Mine's a dbl whiskey, no ice, thank you, and some nuts, and crips and nibbley watsits please.


----------



## Speicher (7 Sep 2008)

Dayvo, did you notice who was second today in the Veulta?


----------



## Dayvo (7 Sep 2008)

Twas your man, Alejandro, Speich. He finished behind one of mine, David Moncoutie. 

Another of my men, Levi, leads overall, yet my team is struggling!


----------



## Speicher (7 Sep 2008)

In that case, we might move up the mini-league together. Just let me stay on top of ahead of you a bit longer.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Sep 2008)

As long as I get my turn on top, too!


----------



## Speicher (7 Sep 2008)

I am going to have a bath now. Does anyone want to join me 





in a drink later?


----------



## tdr1nka (7 Sep 2008)

Evenin'. So this is where you all are!


----------



## Desert Orchid (7 Sep 2008)

this is getting as bad as the wooing tips thread 

enough to put a chap off his beer !

nearly


----------



## Speicher (7 Sep 2008)

Dayvo said:


> As long as I get my turn on top, too!



Of course, but I would like to come first  win.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Sep 2008)

Speicher said:


> Of course, but I would like to come first  win.



Come again!


----------



## Dayvo (7 Sep 2008)

I saw the sneaky edit, Speicher!


----------



## Speicher (7 Sep 2008)




----------



## PaulB (7 Sep 2008)

Oy mate? I've been standing at this bar for ages now. Any chance of a bevvy like? Thanks. I'll have three pints of that "Sawley Tempted" please mate. Stick the change in the tips jar an' all. (You might serve me a bit quicker next time)


----------



## Dayvo (7 Sep 2008)

'Ang on a sec, will ya! 

We've been trying to sort out the mess you and Lardyboy have made on that record link thread!


----------



## tdr1nka (7 Sep 2008)

I only came in to get away from the wooing thread


----------



## Dayvo (7 Sep 2008)

Pint of, er, tea, is it?


----------



## sticky sherbert (7 Sep 2008)

Hello all, wot's on tap tonight then?


----------



## Wolf04 (7 Sep 2008)

sticky sherbert said:


> Hello all, wot's on tap tonight then?



Old Speckled Hen IPA,
Enjoy, in fact I think I'll join you.


----------



## Speicher (7 Sep 2008)

Can I try a small one of IPA? 

The Indian Restaurant near here does something similar, cannot remember the name.


----------



## sticky sherbert (7 Sep 2008)

Now I'm hungry


----------



## Wolf04 (7 Sep 2008)

*Hands over pint of IPA*
Just drink the bottom half.
:-)


----------



## sticky sherbert (7 Sep 2008)

actually I'm always hungry


----------



## Speicher (7 Sep 2008)

Wolf04 said:


> *Hands over pint of IPA*
> Just drink the bottom half.
> :-)



It will take me a long time to drink a whole pint.


----------



## Wolf04 (7 Sep 2008)

Speicher said:


> It will take me a long time to drink a whole pint.



Take your time coffee isn't served till 8 O'clock.


----------



## Speicher (7 Sep 2008)

It won't take me that long, surely?


----------



## Wolf04 (12 Sep 2008)

Pint please, whatever is going.


----------



## Kirstie (12 Sep 2008)

I could do with a pint ... hmmm....

dry roasted peanuts and a pint of sharps doom bar would be nice.


----------



## Dayvo (12 Sep 2008)

I was 15 the very first time I went in a pub (excluding the cricket club bars I, er, drank in after a match) - The Rising Sun in Brentwood.

I had 25p on me (1975) and didn't know how much a pint was (it was cheaper at the cricket club) so I asked for a half to be on the safe side! 
Unfortunately I was only familiar with light and bitter! 
To the barman's credit he replied, 'We don't do halves of light and bitter', so I immediately and bravely asked for a pint!
It cost 22p! 

Another mate of mine, on _his_ very first time in a pub (aged 16), coolly said, 'Hello barman, pint of the usual, please!' 

Any pub-moment stories?


----------



## Desert Orchid (12 Sep 2008)

I'd been drinking under age for quite a time and thought I'd got away with it, till aged about 20 went in in fancy dress as a schoolboy,
when some wag at the bar suggested I shouldn't be served as I was under age,the barmaid replied, "I've been serving him since he was 14 so I'm not going to stop now."


----------



## Wolvesbug (12 Sep 2008)

A pint of Banks's please barman, even though it has just gone up 10p


----------



## Slowgrind (13 Sep 2008)

Bloomin Scousers!!!!!! Sore throat and a muzzy head, (had a few Grolsch watching the match) Wait till next time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Speicher (13 Sep 2008)

Sore throat, muzzy head? aahhh, make yourself comfy on the sofa.


----------



## Slowgrind (13 Sep 2008)

Any more lager goin though????????????????


----------



## Speicher (13 Sep 2008)

I am sure there is. We have a new Barman tonight, called Joaquin.

Mr Slowgrind, Stella? ice cold?

BTW how did you choose your forum name, is it something about how slow you cycle or your dancing skills  ?


----------



## Speicher (13 Sep 2008)

Uncle Mort said:


> Careful Speciher - could've been someting else entirely



Er  yes, I am old wise enough to realise that, so I phrased the question carefully.


----------



## fossyant (13 Sep 2008)

Drinking ice cold Carling in the garden - taking advantage of what sun we have (with laptop) !!!


----------



## Speicher (13 Sep 2008)

I was going to have a shower, and then fetch a Chinese take-away. But I am now trying to help Paulus with some sums, in "thought for a week".
Fossyant, can you help him out? pleeease.


----------



## fossyant (13 Sep 2008)

Even I can add that one up, even after a few beers - told him to get back to school !!!


----------



## Speicher (13 Sep 2008)

Well, in my defence, could I say that I was making my usual mistake.

I was trying ever so hard to illustrate in incorrectivity of his sums, without being in the least bit rude. Fossyant, you weren't rude, just funny!


----------



## Speicher (13 Sep 2008)

I am so pleased you agree.


----------



## Speicher (13 Sep 2008)

Please don't drink all the Stella and all the Whiskey. I'm off now to the Chinese take away. I will get some extra chips while I am there.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Sep 2008)

Speicher said:


> Please don't drink all the Stella and all the Whiskey. I'm off now to the Chinese take away. I will get some extra chips while I am there.



Make sure that the cook doesn't prepare the duck alongside the potatoes Speicher...or the chips will be down.

I could assault a bag of chips peppered with vinegar right now  yum! Enjoy your meal.


----------



## Speicher (13 Sep 2008)

I shall lure him back with this. 


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXhQNRsH3uc&feature=related



Just watch out where those stilletoes go.


----------



## Wolf04 (13 Sep 2008)

User1314 said:


> Well, Speicher.
> 
> On your return you will find that the Pub has now been transported to Paris with an in-house belly dancer.
> 
> ...





Une petite Pernod s'il vous plaît.


Oh and you had better give me a pint as well.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Sep 2008)

Uncle Mort said:


> A pint of pernod? Hard core



You'll be surprised! One of my French rugby mates passed this 'aperitif guide' to me last year...

Santé!?


----------



## Speicher (14 Sep 2008)

Uncle Mort - have you been here all day?

A lager for me, Joaquin. thank you and some roasted cashew nuts or unsalted crips please. Do you know how to tango?


----------



## Aperitif (14 Sep 2008)

Speicher said:


> Uncle Mort - have you been here all day?
> 
> A lager for me, Joaquin. thank you and some roasted cashew nuts or unsalted crips please. *Do you know how to tango*?




Sit in the shade for a while.


----------



## Speicher (14 Sep 2008)

Aperitif said:


> Sit in the shade for a while. B)





Mine's an ice cold Stella, Joaquin, please. 
Please don't tell me there are no nuts left.


----------



## Slowgrind (14 Sep 2008)

Time for a room temperature bottle of Guinness!!!!!!! Anyone care to join me?????


----------



## sticky sherbert (14 Sep 2008)

Count me in. Do you want one of these sausage rolls to go with?


----------



## Slowgrind (14 Sep 2008)

Cor! I had a Newcastle Brown as well. Night all!!!!!!!


----------



## Slowgrind (14 Sep 2008)

Went well with the sausage roll, thanks!!!!!!!1


----------



## Dayvo (15 Sep 2008)

Aperitif said:


> You'll be surprised! One of my French rugby mates passed this 'aperitif guide' to me last year...
> 
> Santé!?



If that was genuine, then chapeau'! I remember doing something like that with three bottles of _vin de table_ in 30 minutes! 

And pernod served at French rugby club bars doesn't come in small measures.  And it's _impossible_ to say _non_!


----------



## Aperitif (15 Sep 2008)

Genuine apparently - it makes me shudder!


----------



## Speicher (19 Sep 2008)

Prepare fort tinvasion, Joaquin, Four gallons of yer best RRRumm.

Pirates be ready for a drinket or eight. 

An if Paperrrcorrrn he come in yer, sayin Im drunkd, he be betterrrr thinkinggg argain.


----------



## arranandy (19 Sep 2008)

Oh no, World Speak Like a Pirate Day has reached Cyclechat


----------



## Speicher (19 Sep 2008)

Cepting tat Paperrrrrcorrrn cused I off beeing drunkd. 

E zed t'was no day fur drinked pirrrraatees.


----------



## Kovu (19 Sep 2008)

Kovu wants Beer .... really


----------



## Speicher (19 Sep 2008)

Carnt ave just beer, ave a whciskey tchaser ast well. 

Lor, wo zed ung laddies could be in heerrrr?


----------



## Kovu (19 Sep 2008)

Speicher said:


> Carnt ave just beer, ave a whciskey tchaser ast well.
> 
> Lor, wo zed ung laddies could be in heerrrr?



What if I dress up as a man? That be good?


----------



## Speicher (19 Sep 2008)

Cant keep up the Pirates talk much longer, its makin my teef go funny. 

Kovu, I am certainly not going to dress up as a man.


----------



## Kovu (19 Sep 2008)

Well I thought you were talking drunk speak! xD 
My mind has like gone today I think, it's not good!


----------



## Speicher (19 Sep 2008)

Papercorn2K accused me of being a drunk pirate, so I thought I would carry on.


----------



## Kovu (19 Sep 2008)

So I was kind of right! 
Mannn I can't even focus tonight ... I don't think it's too good.


----------



## Wolf04 (19 Sep 2008)

As it's Pirate Day I'll have a large rum and a pint of grog Jim lad arrgh. (or should that be Juan lad arrgh)


----------



## Keith Oates (20 Sep 2008)

Thanks, I enjoyed that link, C of G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Speicher (20 Sep 2008)

I have been drinking rose wine (three glasses) and a glass of champagne, at a party this afternoon, so why I am I still thirsty? Must have been the very large slice of very rich chocolatey chocolate cake. Ice cold Stella please, Joaquin.


----------



## Slowgrind (21 Sep 2008)

Time to chill the amber nectar for the great game this afty. Bottoms up to those who follow the beautiful game, MY ARSE to those who don`t. COME ON YOU REDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolf04 (21 Sep 2008)

Slowgrind said:


> Time to chill the amber nectar for the great game this afty. Bottoms up to those who follow the beautiful game, MY ARSE to those who don`t. COME ON YOU REDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I support Newcastle so don't really follow football just farce! A pint of ice cold amber nectar sounds good though.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Sep 2008)

Soccer 
Beer 
Rugby 
Beer


----------



## Wolf04 (21 Sep 2008)

Aperitif said:


> Soccer
> Beer
> Rugby
> Beer



But they've got funny shaped balls.


----------



## Speicher (21 Sep 2008)

Aperitif said:


> Soccer
> Beer B)B)
> Rugby
> Beer



Every pitcher smilie tells a story. 

I have found a Rugby club that does "boxing" classes for 
ladies and gentlemans 

Did I mention that I like all these new smilies?


----------



## Speicher (21 Sep 2008)

They might do beer as well.

Boxing being very thirsty work.


----------



## Speicher (21 Sep 2008)

Uncle Mort, could I join you in a cerveza with a chaser. Joaquin is Brazilian BTW, so he speaks Portuguese.


----------



## cookiemonster (27 Sep 2008)

Speicher said:


> They might do beer as well.
> 
> Boxing being very thirsty work.





It so is, believe me.


----------



## cookiemonster (27 Sep 2008)

I'm about to crack open some Lapin Kulta.


Who wants one.


----------



## Paulus (27 Sep 2008)

I have no idea what it is,, but yes please.


----------



## cookiemonster (27 Sep 2008)

One of these - 

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...=&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=4&ct=image&cd=1


----------



## marinyork (27 Sep 2008)

Had one a few months ago cookiemonster


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2008)

Just back from an afternoon in the pub...... burp...... watching Man U - not an exciting game at all.....


----------



## cookiemonster (27 Sep 2008)

User1314 said:


> Go on then.
> 
> Only looks 3.2% though.
> 
> ...





5.2% arctuarly!!


----------



## cookiemonster (27 Sep 2008)

marinyork said:


> Had one a few months ago cookiemonster





Just the one?


----------



## Speicher (27 Sep 2008)

Thank you Cookiemonster, I would like to try one. Lapin is rabbit in French, but I am not familiar with Kulta . 

ooops just re-read it, the description in the link is in French but the beer is Finish, can I have another one? please


----------



## Dayvo (27 Sep 2008)

There's a Finnish beer called Koff!


----------



## cookiemonster (27 Sep 2008)

Koff is reindeer piss.


----------



## Priscilla Parsley (27 Sep 2008)

hmmm looking forward to finishing work and going boozin'


----------



## cookiemonster (27 Sep 2008)

Speicher said:


> Thank you Cookiemonster, I would like to try one. Lapin is rabbit in French, but I am not familiar with Kulta .
> 
> ooops just re-read it, the description in the link is in French but the beer is Finish, can I have another one? please




*hands Speicher a beer*

Kulta is Finnish for gold/darling/sweetheart/honey


----------



## Dayvo (27 Sep 2008)

cookiemonster said:


> Koff is reindeer piss.



Have you tried drinking their blood? I did, in Norway, 20-odd years ago after my mate shot one and just prior to slaughtering it! It's a tradition, apparently. Not my, er, cup of tea, though!


----------



## Dayvo (27 Sep 2008)

See here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lapin_Kulta


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGuphvBAqac&feature=related


----------



## Speicher (27 Sep 2008)

cookiemonster said:


> *hands Speicher a beer*
> 
> Kulta is Finnish for gold/darling/sweetheart/honey



hhmmm, now which one of those shall I be?


----------



## Aperitif (27 Sep 2008)

Speicher said:


> hhmmm, now which one of those shall I be?



Have four beers tonight Sp. - then you can be the lot all at once!

Nothing for me tonight thanks - I'm drivelling.


----------



## Speicher (27 Sep 2008)

yes, I could have four small beers. I have been tidying the garage, the patio, and the garden mini-shed, and it was all very thirsty work.


----------



## Lardyboy (27 Sep 2008)

Haven't been in here for a while, but I need a drink thanks to my chain breaking coming home tonight. What would you recommend in such circumstances to alleviate my suffering?


----------



## DJ (27 Sep 2008)

alecstilleyedye said:


> a nice cold bud please barman.




The Americans only know how to brew pish not beer!!!


----------



## Slowgrind (28 Sep 2008)

There are various micro breweries in and around San Francisco and San Jose that produce beers equal to any that I`ve tasted from anywhere. Perhaps you should drink more, or less maybe?


----------



## marinyork (28 Sep 2008)

cookiemonster said:


> Just the one?



I don't drink that much and it seems pretty hard to get hold of .

Tonight I'm having Maxlrainer Helles beer.


----------



## cookiemonster (3 Oct 2008)

I've had a shoot week. 

Who's for a beer or 5


----------



## Rhythm Thief (3 Oct 2008)

I'll have a beer with you Cookie. they've changed my shifts around at work, and this week I've been starting at three in the morning and finishing at lunchtime. So, since my weekend has begun, I think I'll have a Bateman's Dark Lord. 
Be warned, I might fall asleep half way through!


----------



## Rhythm Thief (3 Oct 2008)

Here, get this down your neck and tell me why your week was so shoot. If it's not too personal.


----------



## tdr1nka (3 Oct 2008)

A lot of States in the US have limits to how much alcahol a beer can contain.
After 6 months in California I found a 'Liqour Store' that sold British and European beers only to find when I read the labels they were import beers with reduced the alcahol content.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Oct 2008)

Just had 3 pints of bitter in the Spice Of Life in Cambridge Circus thanks...


----------



## ianrauk (3 Oct 2008)

tdr1nka said:


> A lot of States in the US have limits to how much alcahol a beer can contain.
> After 6 months in California I found a 'Liqour Store' that sold British and European beers only to find when I read the labels they were import beers with reduced the alcahol content.



East Coast States don't have that problem fortunately...


----------



## Origamist (3 Oct 2008)

User1314 said:


> I will, for the first time in 11 years, be drinking Cider tonight.
> 
> Why, you ask?
> 
> ...



That was a Roald Dahl favourite of mine. I still remember Boggis, Bunce and Bean!


----------



## Origamist (3 Oct 2008)

User1314 said:


> Hope you've recovered from your fall.
> 
> Have a scrumpy on your first visit to the pub!
> 
> Cheers...



Cheers, the ribs are almost better now. 

I'm heading back to Devon tonight so I might well have a scrumpy....

Have a good w/e - I've got some wet MTBing on Dartmoor planned...


----------



## Speicher (10 Oct 2008)

There is a possiblitiy that Beer? may be closed on Saturday evening. 
This is due to outtages, alledgedly. I am taking Juan out, and Lily (the first barmaid) is coming with us. Does anyone want to join us this evening or tomorrow evening? 

I'll start with a cold Stella, just a small, Juan.


----------



## Dayvo (10 Oct 2008)

You're starting early, Speich!

And beer before tea (time), too! 

A beer would be nice, but not at 8 quid a pint : and it's pissing down outside, so I'll stay put in my warm little cottage this evening.


----------



## pabstblue (10 Oct 2008)

tdr1nka said:


> A lot of States in the US have limits to how much alcahol a beer can contain.
> After 6 months in California I found a 'Liqour Store' that sold British and European beers only to find when I read the labels they were import beers with reduced the alcahol content.




I might be wrong but I thought only Utah limited the alcohol level of their beers because of the Mormons. Here in Michigan we have plenty of beer with 6%+ alcohol. I have seen up to 20% being sold here (Dogfish Head 120min IPA).


----------



## DaveV (10 Oct 2008)

I number of states limit the abv of beer. Utah, Kentucky, Alabama, Mississippi, and I think a few others.


----------



## PaulB (10 Oct 2008)

I'm having a time off the beer. I saw some photos of me taken in an event I took part in last Sunday posted on the internet today and I look like the flaming Michelin man!


----------



## pabstblue (10 Oct 2008)

DaveV said:


> I number of states limit the abv of beer. Utah, Kentucky, Alabama, Mississippi, and I think a few others.



Smart A$$. Just kidding Dave.


----------



## pabstblue (10 Oct 2008)

All this beer talk is making me thirsty. I'm going to the bar for some good Michigan micro brew.


----------



## Wolf04 (10 Oct 2008)

I'll have a Brewer's Cave golden caramel lager please.
a very pleasant malty lager with a lovely caramel aftertaste.


----------



## Chuffy (10 Oct 2008)

Bugger. I have some nice cold cans in the fridge (I'm going through a horribule beer barbarian phase at the moment) and I can't have one until I've collected Baggy from the station. Beer o'clock is currently scheduled for 10.45pm...


----------



## User169 (11 Oct 2008)

observing the experimentally-induced intoxicated behavior of ants in 1888, naturalist John Lubbock noted that insects that had too much to drink were picked up by nest mates and carried home. On the other hand, drunken strangers were summarily thrown in a ditch.


----------



## cookiemonster (17 Oct 2008)

I can't drink cider as it makes me very aggressive for some reason which is a shame as I love fruit cider like Upcider.

Anyhoo, another hard week at University over. Beer anyone?


----------



## Wolf04 (17 Oct 2008)

Had one of those restructuring meetings today, you know the ones where they show the new structure and it's got less jobs than there are people. Don't know if I'm in or out yet but cheesed off. I'll have a bottle of Newcastle Brown ale please. Anyone else fancy a drink?


----------



## PaulB (17 Oct 2008)

Wolf04 said:


> I'll have a bottle of Newcastle Brown ale please. Anyone else fancy a drink?



I was in a bar/restaurant in Durango, Colorado one time and they had a beer menu on the table with dozens and dozens of beers on there. The description for Newky Brown stated that it was from one of England's finest micro-breweries! We all had a good chuckle at the thought of Scottish and Newcastle being thought of as in any way "Micro"! 

And my delicious missis has just come in from work bearing Artisan Brasseur, an organic lager from France and tip-top it is too!


----------



## sticky sherbert (18 Oct 2008)

anyone in tonight?


----------



## Chuffy (18 Oct 2008)

sticky sherbert said:


> anyone in tonight?


Just got in from a ride Sticky. The fire's lit, the cat is warming itself and I have a couple of bottles of McEwans Champion ale. There's some meths in the shed. Help youself.


----------



## Abitrary (18 Oct 2008)

4 bottles of casillero del diablo chardonnay, in my freezer for quick cool down, primed and ready to go.


----------



## sticky sherbert (18 Oct 2008)

Chuffy said:


> There's some meths in the shed. Help youself.




Sounds good to me, my own shed only has used turps and waste oil


----------



## ComedyPilot (18 Oct 2008)

Just going to pop a can of Caffreys. Only one tonight, out early tomorrow for a spin.


----------



## sticky sherbert (18 Oct 2008)

I havent been on the my bike for 4 weeks now, can I still drink in here?


----------



## ComedyPilot (18 Oct 2008)

I haven't been drunk in 4 weeks, can I still ride my bike?


----------



## sticky sherbert (18 Oct 2008)

I haven't been sober in 4 weeks, thats why I haven't been on my bike!


----------



## Chuffy (19 Oct 2008)

sticky sherbert said:


> Sounds good to me, my own shed only has used turps and waste oil


Well, I say meths, it's been used a few times to clean chains. But I'm sure a chap of your calibre won't be too worried by the scum of oily swarf. 

Oi, Comedy Pilot! This is the Beer thread. Caffreys is a sort of liquid bread and doesn't count.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Oct 2008)

Although I'm mainly a bitter man (drink, not mood ) - but I'll drink pretty much anything - we occasionally used to drink snake-bite jugs at the cricket club: Kronenbourg 1664 (5%) and Diamond White cider (7.5% ). 

It was pure Jekyll and Hyde stuff!


----------



## Slowgrind (19 Oct 2008)

Tried some Welsh Black in LLandudno today. Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sticky sherbert (21 Oct 2008)

Chuffy said:


> I'm sure a chap of your calibre won't be too worried by the scum of oily swarf.



who needs peanuts


----------



## Chuffy (21 Oct 2008)

sticky sherbert said:


> who needs peanuts


Oh sorry, I was cutting my corns and didn't have a handy container. Allow me to fish them out for you.


----------



## Crackle (21 Oct 2008)

I'm in the mood for something easy to drink that's just wet and cold. Any suggestions?


----------



## Chuffy (21 Oct 2008)

Crackle said:


> I'm in the mood for something easy to drink that's just wet and cold. Any suggestions?


'ere, Sticky, wring your grundies out for Crackers would you? Ta.

He's been sitting in a puddle all day, so it's good fresh rainwater.


----------



## Speicher (21 Oct 2008)

I tried a Leffe Blonde recently, and that was very good. A bit heavier/denser than I would usually choose, but good, and it went well with the ginourmous fish and chips that I was eating.


----------



## sticky sherbert (21 Oct 2008)

Chuffy said:


> 'ere, Sticky, wring your grundies out for Crackers would you? Ta.
> 
> He's been sitting in a puddle all day, so it's good fresh rainwater.




Grundies! not till crimbo when I get my bath


----------



## Crackle (21 Oct 2008)

Chuffy said:


> 'ere, Sticky, wring your grundies out for Crackers would you? Ta.
> 
> He's been sitting in a puddle all day, so it's good fresh rainwater.




 That's the last time I come into your pub!


----------



## Chuffy (21 Oct 2008)

sticky sherbert said:


> Grundies! not till crimbo when I get my bath


I thought the puddle _was_ your bath!


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Oct 2008)

So Speicher tried a blonde, and I was munching on a border tart on saturday. Sounds like a tasty treat all round!!!!


----------



## sticky sherbert (21 Oct 2008)

Chuffy said:


> I thought the puddle _was_ your bath!




I think you know what the puddle really is!!!!!


----------



## Chuffy (21 Oct 2008)

sticky sherbert said:


> I think you know what the puddle really is!!!!!


Welllll, it started as rainwater. Think of it as tramp shandy if that helps.


----------



## longers (23 Oct 2008)

User1314 said:


> Can't wait. What to drink? Proper bottled ales, I think, now that Winter finally seems to have arrived with a vengence.



Sainsburys had or have Brakspear Triple on offer at the moment. Recommended.

I will be going looking for some tomorrow .


----------



## sticky sherbert (23 Oct 2008)

Personally I turn more towards a nice single malt in Winter


----------



## Wolf04 (23 Oct 2008)

To celebrate 1000 posts it's my shout. I'll have a Mordue's Workie Ticket. What's everyone else drinking?


----------



## sticky sherbert (23 Oct 2008)

anything!!!!


----------



## Crackle (23 Oct 2008)

sticky sherbert said:


> Personally I turn more towards a nice single malt in Winter



It's a bugger when they put them in the window like that, means you can't ignore them.


----------



## Wolf04 (23 Oct 2008)

User1314 said:


> Same as you as I've never had it before....Cheers!



Enjoy it's a fine pint from a local microbrewery, not sure if it gets much further than Newcastle but I'm a big fan of local beers.


----------



## Dayvo (23 Oct 2008)

Wolf04 said:


> I'm a big fan of local beers.



Depends where you live!


----------



## Wolf04 (23 Oct 2008)

sticky sherbert said:


> anything!!!!



A pint of Landlords choice for Sticky please.


----------



## Speicher (24 Oct 2008)

Which barman is here tonight?

As it's my Birthday, do I buy everyone Crock and Mort a drink? 
Mine's a Leffe Blonde please.


----------



## marinyork (24 Oct 2008)

Ooh Happy Birthday Speicher. Hope you have some nice drinks. All I've got in stock is Maxlrainer a helles beer.


----------



## Dayvo (24 Oct 2008)

Uncle Mort said:


> Dayvo, how much for a beer in an average bar in Oslo nowadays?



In the city centre, prices are about £7 - £8 a pint. It's a bit cheaper in the suburbs, but not a lot!

Stockholm is about £5 - £6 a pint, and a nicer city.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Oct 2008)

Dayvo said:


> In the city centre, prices are about *£7 - £8* a pint. It's a bit cheaper in the suburbs, but not a lot!
> 
> Stockholm is about *£5 - £6* a pint, and a nicer city.


----------



## louise (24 Oct 2008)

Happy Birthday



Speicher said:


> Mine's a Leffe Blonde please.



I had one of those for breakfast, had a bad shift at work so I decided that when I came in I deserved a beer


----------



## Speicher (24 Oct 2008)

User1314 said:


> oooh, no Speicher. We buy you a large single malt from Islay.



Thank you, so kind of you to get a whole bottle just for me. 

Wot, not just for me? Well, I expect I _could_ share it, I _suppose_.


----------



## sticky sherbert (24 Oct 2008)

Well happy birthday from me Speicher, I am currently downing a nice Single Speyside Malt. Would you like a swig?


----------



## sticky sherbert (24 Oct 2008)

I have cleaned the bottle on my vest!


----------



## Speicher (24 Oct 2008)

Someone was informing me last night, about the difference in single malts, according to whether they are from the East part of Scotland or the West? Something to do, apparently, with the peatiness of the water, or is it more to do with how much you have consumed?

I like "Muir of Ord" (is it), or Ord something or other, just north of Inverness? I was once on a holiday in Scotland which included a visit to any distillery we passed. Not everyone in the Party liked Whiskey, so some of us, had to drink two or three shots, just to help those people out, it would have been so rude, not to. 

I think that is how I acquired my taste for straight Whiskey. That and a similar drinking party holiday in Ireland, where it was a choice of Power's whiskey or Gui**ess. I do hope my speeling is accurate on this.


----------



## Lardyboy (24 Oct 2008)

A belated Happy Birthday Speicher from me. Have a large one why don't you.


----------



## Apeman (24 Oct 2008)

What about a pint of Hoegaarden.......if you can afford it!


----------



## sticky sherbert (24 Oct 2008)

Apeman said:


> What about a pint of Hoegaarden.......if you can afford it!



but isn't it your round!!


----------



## Noodley (24 Oct 2008)

Speicher said:


> Someone was informing me last night, about the difference in single malts, according to whether they are from the East part of Scotland or the West? Something to do, apparently, with the peatiness of the water, or is it more to do with how much you have consumed?



I cannot stand whisky. But I know someone who does. As in it's his job. He reckons that it's mostly hockum built up by some stupid twats in pubs...yes, some people may know a bit, but they make out to know more than they do.


----------



## Speicher (24 Oct 2008)

Noodley said:


> I cannot stand whisky. But I know someone who does. As in it's his job. He reckons that it's mostly hockum built up by some stupid twats in pubs...yes, some people may know a bit, but they make out to know more than they do.



Stupid person in a pub, making out to know more than they do, yes that sums up the person in question. She went on to tell me all about pubs in Ireland, then admitted she had never been to Ireland. 

The same person argued with me about what language is spoken in Iceland, when she had not been there, and I had just spent two (very excellent weeks) there. That's Iceland next to Greenland, not the one next to W H Smiths.


----------



## sticky sherbert (24 Oct 2008)

it makes my head fuzzy, thats all I know


----------



## sticky sherbert (24 Oct 2008)

that and the lack of a good razor!


----------



## Speicher (24 Oct 2008)

Much as I would like to continue this conversation until the very small hours, I think it is time for me to not be here.  Good night


----------



## Chuffy (24 Oct 2008)

'ere Sticky, gis' a snog.! I reckon that'll get me scootered quicker than swigging from the bottle!


----------



## sticky sherbert (24 Oct 2008)

ditto


----------



## Chuffy (24 Oct 2008)

Oooh, sorry Spikes, a snog for you too. On account of it being your burpday and all.


----------



## DJ (24 Oct 2008)

It's true what your friend told you about single malts! 
The peaty ones come from the highlands and Islands, The most peaty are Talisker from skye, and most of the Islay whiskeys Bunnahabhain, Laphroiag and the most peaty of all Ardbeg. O h and also Lagavulin. 

Some of the other Islay whiskeys have some peat in but not such a dissernable amount. Bruichladdich I cant drink with out water in it? Caol ila is lively on its own and some of the ones from the Bowmore distillery and there have been many! are just delicious, espacially the sherry casked one!

But if your not really in to whiskey and want to give it a try then go for An Islay blend called black bottle! It is nectar and can almost beconsumed at breakfast.

O ' the other little known malt whiskey fact is that alot of them use a Bourbon cask for the maturing process 10, 12 18 years etc. 

As previously mentioned sometimes a sherry cask is used also. thgis gives alovely sweet flavour.


----------



## DJ (24 Oct 2008)

Oh and mines a pint of Maldon Gold..Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Brock (25 Oct 2008)

Oh how I miss a decent ale. Super Bock stout is about the best I can find in Portugal, mind you, at 50 cents a pop I don't mind buying a round if anyone's interested?


----------



## longers (25 Oct 2008)

Hey Brock! 

How goes it?

I'll have a SuperBock please. Do we get a small plate of beans with that?


----------



## Brock (25 Oct 2008)

longers said:


> Hey Brock!
> 
> How goes it?
> 
> I'll have a SuperBock please. Do we get a small plate of beans with that?



It goes well thanks Longers. Just spending a day relaxing on the plush white leather look armchairs in the day room of a deserted campsite and making use of their wi-fi. Great weather down here 

No beans but if you'd asked sooner you could've had a bit of the chickpea and spinach turkey piri piri curry Kez cooked up on the trangia for lunch.


----------



## dan_bo (25 Oct 2008)

Asahi anyone?

goes down well with the bastard lamb i've got bubbling away behind me.......


----------



## arranandy (25 Oct 2008)

I'm having a bottle of Aldi's finest at the moment - Finkbrau. Its quite a nice wee pilsner style lager


----------



## sticky sherbert (25 Oct 2008)

Is it safe to come back in here now? I made a quick exit last night when Chuffy asked for a snog


----------



## Chuffy (25 Oct 2008)

sticky sherbert said:


> Is it safe to come back in here now? I made a quick exit last night when Chuffy asked for a snog


Wah hey! Old 80% breath is back!


----------



## sticky sherbert (25 Oct 2008)

Chuffy said:


> Wah hey! Old 80% breath is back!



I ain't that bad! tonight I am supping Asda diet cola, slight hint of Sucralose and Phosphoric Acid, with a lingering taste of smouldering plastic.


----------



## Chuffy (25 Oct 2008)

sticky sherbert said:


> I ain't that bad! tonight I am supping Asda diet cola, slight hint of Sucralose and Phosphoric Acid, with a lingering taste of smouldering plastic.


Eeeewwwww......

Think I'll stick with my HSD and eschew the snog.....


----------



## sticky sherbert (25 Oct 2008)

Chuffy said:


> Eeeewwwww......
> 
> Think I'll stick with my HSD and eschew the snog.....



Ok then, but I'm warning you, I have a long and fury tongue!


----------



## Chuffy (25 Oct 2008)

sticky sherbert said:


> Ok then, but I'm warning you, I have a long and fury tongue!


Argh, no, gerroff!  
I don't want a snog from someone drinking unledded!


----------



## sticky sherbert (25 Oct 2008)

I think perhaps I should change my Avatar, some of you don't seem to understand just how cultured I am.


----------



## Chuffy (25 Oct 2008)

sticky sherbert said:


> I think perhaps I should change my Avatar, some of you don't seem to understand just how cultured I am.


Like old yoghurt a fine wine.


----------



## Speicher (27 Oct 2008)

Two beers please one for me and one for Davyo. 
Mine's a Leffe Blonde, don't know what Davyo is. 

I shall have to see if I am strong enough to lift a Pint glass.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Oct 2008)

Speicher said:


> Two beers please one for me and one for Davyo.
> Mine's a Leffe Blonde, don't know what Davyo is.



A large glass of alcohol will be fine, Speich!


----------



## cookiemonster (27 Oct 2008)




----------



## Dayvo (27 Oct 2008)

User1314 said:


> I'm out *tonight*!
> 
> My wife's gone to the in laws with the kids for *half-term*!



Shouldn't that be all week?


----------



## Speicher (27 Oct 2008)

Dayvo said:


> A large glass of alcohol will be fine, Speich!



As you are in Scandinavia, I thought you would like a blonde.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Oct 2008)

Speicher said:


> As you are in Scandinavia, I thought you would like a blonde.



Leffe is in fact a nickname for men called Leif! So, yeah, a (female) blonde, please!


----------



## Dayvo (27 Oct 2008)

One of these, Speich:


----------



## Speicher (27 Oct 2008)

Dayvo said:


> Leffe is in fact a nickname for men called Leif! So, yeah, a (female) blonde, please!



Well  I did not know that. He certainly tastes nice, good strong body, nut brown in colour .....


----------



## Brock (28 Oct 2008)

Umm my ownly choice is Super Bock Stout again.
Slurrp.
Spot on review in that link.
Damn all you back in Blighty with your fancy ales.


----------



## just jim (28 Oct 2008)

Root Canal Work (Phase 1) today - beer me.


----------



## dan_bo (28 Oct 2008)

just jim said:


> Root Canal Work (Phase 1) today - beer me.



tooth out this aft. Cotes du Ventoux pal?


----------



## mondobongo (28 Oct 2008)

B and M Bargains had imported Belgian Stella in today at 99p per 500ml can, filled up as I like it can't be doing with that Interbrew muck they try to pass off as Stella in the supermarkets.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Oct 2008)

dan_bo said:


> tooth out this aft. Cotes du Ventoux pal?



Take it easy dan_bo - it's a slippery slope when you start on that stuff
I haven't had a beer for five weeks


----------



## Speicher (31 Oct 2008)

Have to be very careful what I say when Mr Teef is around, he calls me names!  Calls me a norty person!


----------



## Abitrary (31 Oct 2008)

Speicher said:


> Have to be very careful what I say when Mr Teef is around, he calls me names!  Calls me a norty person!



Is 'Mr Teef' bothering you speicher? If you want I can gradually confound him over a period of time that you set.


----------



## Speicher (31 Oct 2008)

Thank you for your offer, Mr Abitrary. I think you would find that could stand up for myself. though I am sitting down at the moment.

No-one in here causes me any trouble.


----------



## mondobongo (31 Oct 2008)

Just gone back in time to when I first tasted beer my Dad would let me have a sip and I would pull a face and remember the smell for days I lived up the road from Higsons and remember the smell of them brewing.

Picked up a bottle of Cains Lager today just opened it poured and took a big mouthful and whoosh back to being a ten year old.


----------



## mondobongo (4 Nov 2008)

Until the next time.


----------



## sticky sherbert (7 Nov 2008)

Happy Birthday and all that stuff


----------



## Speicher (7 Nov 2008)

Happy sillibrations, Crock 



Do they still serve nuts in here?


----------



## sticky sherbert (7 Nov 2008)

User1314 said:


> Hey! The gang's back!
> 
> Cheers.



Do you mean I'm in a gang and am not just a sad loner playing on his computer on a friday night


----------



## sticky sherbert (7 Nov 2008)

User1314 said:


> We're going for a bike ride.
> 
> Join us!




Wot, now! I only just took my shorts off.


----------



## Speicher (8 Nov 2008)

Oh no, I missed the opportunity to see StickySherbert's knees.


----------



## sticky sherbert (8 Nov 2008)

And what a sight to behold they are


----------



## Speicher (8 Nov 2008)

I like knees, who else will show me their knees? Apart from Chuffy,  who was trying to cheer up Longers?

How are you getting on with those chores, mr Sherbert?


----------



## mr Mag00 (8 Nov 2008)

pumpkin ale anyone?


----------



## sticky sherbert (8 Nov 2008)

The chores are both in bed fast asleep


----------



## sticky sherbert (8 Nov 2008)

mr Mag00 said:


> pumpkin ale anyone?


Go on then, sounds like one step up from banana beer which I found rather rancid, but finished the bottle all the same.


----------



## Speicher (8 Nov 2008)

Banana Beer? I like bananas and I like beer, well Leffe Blonde etc, but mixing the two?


----------



## sticky sherbert (8 Nov 2008)

Speicher said:


> Banana Beer? I like bananas and I like beer, well Leffe Blonde etc, but mixing the two?


try everything once, hey look, my 100th post. The meths is on me


----------



## Chuffy (8 Nov 2008)

sticky sherbert said:


> try everything once, hey look, my 100th post. The meths is on me


<passes Sticky a towel>

<sucks meths out of towel>


----------



## ComedyPilot (8 Nov 2008)

I would love to join you, but I've just had five John Smiths at a mates bbq. No more beer ofr me tonight..hic


----------



## Chuffy (9 Nov 2008)

Cor, page ten looming large! I think this calls for a small celebration!


----------



## Speicher (9 Nov 2008)

Chuffy said:


> Cor, page ten looming large! I think this calls for a small celebration!



You could of course join us later, as we celebrate page one hundred.


----------



## Chuffy (9 Nov 2008)

Speicher said:


> You could of course join us later, as we celebrate page one hundred.


I'd need a bottle ten times larger in that case...


----------



## rich p (9 Nov 2008)

Just got back from Mexico. The bottled beers weren't too bad - not like USA pissy stuff. These 2 were ok


----------



## sticky sherbert (9 Nov 2008)

User1314 said:


> I like banana beer.


then if I get some again for my birthday this year I will be sure to bring it in here for you


----------



## spandex (9 Nov 2008)

Chuffy said:


> Cor, page ten looming large! I think this calls for a small celebration!




I don't think I could have a hole one


----------



## longers (9 Nov 2008)

rich p said:


> Just got back from Mexico.



Business or pleasure?

I might have to open a Leffe to celebrate your safe return


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Nov 2008)

rich p said:


> Just got back from Mexico. The bottled beers weren't too bad - not like USA pissy stuff. These 2 were ok



I think Yank beer is under-rated. Bud is lush, as is MGD and Michelob!


----------



## Bokonon (9 Nov 2008)

I'm currently drinking a very cloudy pint of 80/- which means I must have got to the bottom of my barrel of homebrew . On the plus side, this means I'll now have to brew some more .


----------



## sticky sherbert (9 Nov 2008)

my first hangover was a product of homebrew


----------



## longers (9 Nov 2008)

My first hangover was a product of my dads homebrew martini


----------



## sticky sherbert (9 Nov 2008)

Mom used to make wine untill a nice elderberry red exploded in the airing cupboard all over the clean white bed linnen!


----------



## Dayvo (10 Nov 2008)

My first hangover was a result of having a shot from every optic at the cricket club bar when I was 14 and knocking it back in one!


----------



## rich p (10 Nov 2008)

longers said:


> Business or pleasure?
> 
> I might have to open a Leffe to celebrate your safe return



Pure pleasure but Mrs rich p was working for some of the time. They do a surprising amount of dark ales which I personally find tastier (being a real ale man over here).
This being a poor pic of another


----------



## Speicher (10 Nov 2008)

What did you have for lunch with that? It certainly looks like you had lunch there, a late lunch?


----------



## rich p (10 Nov 2008)

Speicher said:


> What did you have for lunch with that? It certainly looks like you had lunch there, a late lunch?



it was this!! The barman gave me a beer while he raided his fridge to make my lunch. Such hospitable people.


----------



## Speicher (10 Nov 2008)

You must, I conject, also have had more that one beer. How do I know that? Look at the wet marks on the table in the first picture.


----------



## sticky sherbert (15 Nov 2008)

music in the bar again, I knew something was missing, other than all the people


----------



## johnnyh (15 Nov 2008)

errr hullo, whats on tap?


----------



## sticky sherbert (15 Nov 2008)

User1314 said:


> It's like we are in a pub in the middle of the Nevada Desert, with one visitor every three months.



or, the pub in our village!!


----------



## sticky sherbert (15 Nov 2008)

johnnyh said:


> errr hullo, whats on tap?



the good thing about this place is you can have anything you want and its bloody cheep


----------



## Speicher (15 Nov 2008)

I don't giv a hoot, I catch and eet anyfing that goes "cheep". 

Wols carnt spel neether.


----------



## sticky sherbert (15 Nov 2008)

Speicher said:


> Wols carnt spel neether.



Its because I is fick


----------



## Speicher (15 Nov 2008)

I do apologise on behalf of Wol,  he was thinking of little feathery flying birds (that go cheep, cheep). He was not making a reference to your spelling, he was trying to be funny, 

He has been taking spelling lessons from the Wol in Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## sticky sherbert (15 Nov 2008)

Just let the dog out and saw a barn owl , freaky!!


----------



## Speicher (15 Nov 2008)

Did you make a bolt for the door?


----------



## sticky sherbert (15 Nov 2008)

No, there not an unfamiliar sight but not outside the back door. It can come back as long as it kills some mice and doesn't sit in the trees outside the bedroom window screeching all night.


----------



## Speicher (15 Nov 2008)

I'm retiring now and going to watch Mr D'Onofrio in Criminal Intent. 

Good night.


----------



## sticky sherbert (15 Nov 2008)

drinking alone again


----------



## marooncat (15 Nov 2008)

I am enjoying a nice red wine (bought at random in Tescos a while ago cause I had some extra points voucher to use but a good random choice!!)


----------



## sticky sherbert (15 Nov 2008)

random inebriation is always best


----------



## johnnyh (15 Nov 2008)

the Tanglefoot is slipping down a treat!


----------



## sticky sherbert (15 Nov 2008)

I'm in the wrong thread, I only have tea


----------



## sticky sherbert (21 Nov 2008)

I am now, is there any drink left?


----------



## Speicher (21 Nov 2008)

Just popped in for a quick one, single malt, no ice, no water, thank you.

Got any nuts, cashews, ? or brazilians?

Oh hello Juan


----------



## sticky sherbert (21 Nov 2008)

still humming my way through a nice speyside single malt if you would like to join me, only ready salted crisps here . sorry


----------



## Speicher (21 Nov 2008)

Yes, Speyside single malt, that'll do very nicely. 

What do you mean, _not_ the _whole_ bottle?


----------



## sticky sherbert (21 Nov 2008)

The idea was to save it till the christmas holls. Yeah right!!!


----------



## Speicher (21 Nov 2008)

It's time I was not here!  You can save the rest of the bottle then. 

I need to make sure Juan gets home safely.


----------



## johnnyh (21 Nov 2008)

evening all, the Tanglefoot it slipping down and the nuts are salted!


----------



## Chuffy (22 Nov 2008)

OK, Baggy and I are good for booze.

Spare us a quid for some salted snackage....


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Nov 2008)

Doing the Jamaican ting this evening, due to the icy weather. Red Stripe all the way


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Nov 2008)

/agree 
It's unpopular and I dont have it too often but every now and then its a good choice!


----------



## longers (22 Nov 2008)

I'll agree with you two too. I occasionally get 6 for £6 and they don't seem to last very long .

Off to get acquainted with a large Blonde, hopefully I've got the stamina for another one straight after


----------



## dan_bo (22 Nov 2008)

I enjoy a 1:1 jameson:baileys mix. oh yes. 

Anyone for a cold paulaner?


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Nov 2008)

I got me six for a fiver this very eve. Just tucking into the 1st one now!


----------



## Speicher (22 Nov 2008)

Mr S Duck, can you tell me where you got your necklace from - the one with the cowrie shell in the middle of it?


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Nov 2008)

Twas handed down through the generations of young ducklings... some say it has magical properties


----------



## Speicher (22 Nov 2008)

Sittingduck said:


> Twas handed down through the generations of young ducklings... some say it has magical properties




What the duck, do you think it suits you?


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Nov 2008)

Folks don't normally comment on the jewels... normally my lips get the attention. Especially from the lady ducks!


----------



## Speicher (22 Nov 2008)

Yes, but when you show yourself on this forum, at about nine times your normal size, you can expect people to notice things that they would not otherwise notice. 

If you take lady ducks out to dinner, I hope you do not give them the Bill.


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Nov 2008)

Nah we normally go duck, I mean dutch. 
I ain't made of money - 1 happy meal is all I can muster!

...on with the Red Stripe


----------



## Speicher (22 Nov 2008)

Just looked at your bike, excellent colour scheme!

Might be easier for me to find that rather than Alejandro Valverde's red and yellow one.


----------



## sticky sherbert (22 Nov 2008)

So do you lot all ride bikes or something?


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Nov 2008)

ty


----------



## sticky sherbert (23 Nov 2008)

toomuchfizzzyciderandamnowtotolymashd...


----------



## Chuffy (23 Nov 2008)

sticky sherbert said:


> toomuchfizzzyciderandamnowtotolymashd...


Shall we fix you an early wake up call tomorrow Sticky? Perhaps with a runny fried egg butty the second you peel your eyes open...


----------



## spandex (23 Nov 2008)

Am I to late for a beer?


----------



## Speicher (23 Nov 2008)

As you did not get out of bed until lunchtime, probably not! 
You told us that in the "Afternoon Nap" thread.


But it is very late for me now, time I wasn't here.


----------



## spandex (23 Nov 2008)

Cool can I have a Hobgoblin with a whisky chaser. Please


----------



## spandex (25 Nov 2008)

Er how dose this pub keep open it is dead in here?


Is the beer still ok?
or do I go state on to the Whisky!


----------



## Speicher (25 Nov 2008)

I don't know. Juan is sometimes here, serving the drinks and the nuts. 

Or you can help yourself.  Mines a double single malt with no ice, thank you. I have been out this evening at a Pilates Class. It is thirsty work, but very good, I feel a lot stronger than I did six weeks ago.


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Nov 2008)

I'll take a snakebite n black plz


----------



## spandex (25 Nov 2008)

Sorry but Juan is not here so you will have to tell me how to make it?


----------



## Speicher (25 Nov 2008)

Can you make that two of whatever he is having. BTW why are you called Sittingduck, when it looks like you are standing up?


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Nov 2008)

Half Cider, Half Lager and a dash of blackcurrant 

Thought everyone knew that


----------



## Speicher (25 Nov 2008)

I did not know that , you can leave the blackcurrant out of mine, or just put in a teensy weensy drop. Thanks


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Nov 2008)

Speicher said:


> Can you make that two of whatever he is having. BTW why are you called Sittingduck, when it looks like you are standing up?




It's a trick of the light Speicher  Actually I am in the Lotus position in that pic <<


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Nov 2008)

Speicher said:


> I did not know that , you can leave the blackcurrant out of mine, or just put in a teensy weensy drop. Thanks



Snakebite with no black! Is you an animal?!


----------



## Wolf04 (25 Nov 2008)

Sittingduck said:


> I'll take a snakebite n black plz



Urrgh I thought this was the beer thread. Each to their own I guess. Pint of London Pride please.


----------



## spandex (25 Nov 2008)

Sittingduck said:


> Half Cider, Half Lager and a dash of blackcurrant
> 
> Thought everyone knew that




Sorry I do not know how to mix Cider and Lager I am a state up kind of guy no mixers so you will have to do it your self.


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Nov 2008)

1000 Apologies 
I'll take a beer too!


----------



## spandex (25 Nov 2008)

On its way


----------



## Speicher (25 Nov 2008)

Sittingduck said:


> Snakebite with no black! Is you an animal?!



Are you?


----------



## Wolf04 (25 Nov 2008)

spandex said:


> Sorry I do not know how to mix Cider and Lager I am a state up kind of guy no mixers so you will have to do it your self.


+1
I have a friend who likes Black Dog,
Half a Guiness (black)topped up with Newcastle Brown Ale(dog)
Ruins two good drinks IMO. There again it does taste interesting.


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Nov 2008)

Speicher said:


> Are you?



Not me - pure sock puppet 100% 
Back on topic.... get the Mojitos in!


----------



## spandex (25 Nov 2008)

Wolf04 said:


> +1
> I have a friend who likes Black Dog,
> Half a Guiness (black)topped up with Newcastle Brown Ale(dog)
> Ruins two good drinks IMO. There again it does taste interesting.


----------



## Chuffy (25 Nov 2008)

Sittingduck said:


> Half Cider, Half Lager and a dash of blackcurrant
> 
> Thought everyone knew that


Gordon Bennett! Was I at college with you? 

Ah, pints of Snakey B in the Union Bar, Wild Thing on the jukebox, jumpers for goalposts wasn't it, hmmm?


----------



## spandex (25 Nov 2008)

If it was meant to be some one would be making it and selling it....


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Nov 2008)

You nose it Chuffy - student nights with S&B served in plastic glasses... ahh the bad old days!


----------



## HelenD123 (25 Nov 2008)

spandex said:


> If it was meant to be some one would be making it and selling it....



The rumour was that it was illegal to sell it because it was too potent. You had to buy the lager and cider separately and ask for an extra glass so you could mix it yourself.


----------



## Chuffy (25 Nov 2008)

Did anyone else specialise in cider based cocktails? 

*Red Witch*
Half cider
Half lager
Blackcurrant
Shot of Pernod

*Draincleaner*
Bottle of Westons Vintage cider (8.3% )
Shot of Blue Curacao

*Death*
Bottle of Gold Label Barley Wine (11%)
Bottle of Red K cider (7.3%)
Shot of tequila

Oddly enuff I never got round to finishing my degree....or going to many lectures.


----------



## Chuffy (25 Nov 2008)

HelenD123 said:


> The rumour was that it was illegal to sell it because it was too potent. You had to buy the lager and cider separately and ask for an extra glass so you could mix it yourself.


Plenty of pubs wouldn't serve it (unless they had students living in the area). It was a biker drink and that gave it a fearsome reputation which was never deserved.


----------



## spandex (25 Nov 2008)

HelenD123 said:


> The rumour was that it was illegal to sell it because it was too potent. You had to buy the lager and cider separately and ask for an extra glass so you could mix it yourself.




See It is not good for you the 'Beer' will not accommodate it


----------



## spandex (25 Nov 2008)

Chuffy said:


> Plenty of pubs wouldn't serve it (unless they had students living in the area). It was a biker drink and that gave it a fearsome reputation which was never deserved.




More reason not to sell it!


----------



## Chuffy (25 Nov 2008)

spandex said:


> More reason not to sell it!


I was once refused a pint of it in a pub back home. By a barman who actually _was_ a biker! 

it was no more likely to start fights than any other booze. It just had a bad rep.


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Nov 2008)

Correct Chuffy - only got ppl lagging because it was easy to neck and sent folks to sleep after 5 pints (often consumed within 1 hour during drinking games)


----------



## HelenD123 (25 Nov 2008)

I can't take my drink but could handle a pint of Snakey B without a problem. I couldn't see what all the fuss was about.


----------



## spandex (25 Nov 2008)

I did not know that


----------



## Speicher (25 Nov 2008)

I will stick with the dubble shingle malt please, and some salty nuts, brazil nuts, if you have them.


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Nov 2008)

I have monkey nuts - take 'em or leave 'em


----------



## Speicher (25 Nov 2008)

If Juan is here, he very kindly gives me some Brazils, which he gets from his friends in Brazil. The best ones are covered in dark chocolate.

It is time for me to head towards the lounge, to watch my favourite programme,  Good night, might "see" you tomorrow.


----------



## Chuffy (25 Nov 2008)

Sittingduck said:


> I have monkey nuts - take 'em or leave 'em


I thought it was just the way you were sitting...


----------



## sticky sherbert (25 Nov 2008)

bloody hell! Ive been to a real pub for once.


----------



## spandex (25 Nov 2008)

Where tell me as I come in here to have a drink and end up serving all my mates


----------



## sticky sherbert (25 Nov 2008)

The bluestone, try it if you dare


----------



## spandex (25 Nov 2008)

Where is it?


----------



## sticky sherbert (25 Nov 2008)

Immingham!!!!!!!


----------



## spandex (25 Nov 2008)

ar I may have to head over to have a look for my self.


----------



## sticky sherbert (25 Nov 2008)

save your time and watch the telly at home with a tin or carling crap label in yer hand. Where is good drinking in York these days? the last time I was there I had a nice time in a small spot called The Blue Bell.


----------



## spandex (25 Nov 2008)

Arr the Blue Bell that was 1 of my dads locals Nice pub


----------



## sticky sherbert (26 Nov 2008)

beer and spirits have made me tired so I am off to bed..


----------



## spandex (26 Nov 2008)

Well it looks like I am the last one in so I will be locking up dam where are the safe keys?


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Nov 2008)

Is it too early to crave beer? 
Sat at my desk here bored as hell... trying (and succeeding) to look busy


----------



## johnnyh (26 Nov 2008)

nope, I am sat with loads to do and not enough hours to complete it... so am taking the obvious step of not starting! Mines a pint!


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Nov 2008)

Well I'm leaving the office now and about to "fly" through London traffic on my way home. I'll get the beers on en-route!!


----------



## Speicher (26 Nov 2008)

Sittingduck said:


> Is it too early to crave beer?
> Sat at my desk here bored as hell... trying (and succeeding) to look busy



So that how you got your avatar? 
Sitting at your desk,and duck out of doing any work after 3.30pm



no, don't tell, it is water off a duck's back


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Nov 2008)

Cruel, cruel person you are.
I'll have you know that I leave for work at ten to six in the morning 

Many others still snoring away in their beds whilst I'm tacking the meanstreets of London town on by bike.

I need beer now Speicher... give it to me!


----------



## Speicher (26 Nov 2008)

One beer specially for Sitting Duck, there is a very comfy sofa in the corner, put your feet  up.

My apologopolies, did you not see the "wink" smiley --- ~

I will try to be ever so nice to you now. Do you need a whisky chaser with the beer, more bread nuts. Is there anything else I can give you?


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Nov 2008)

Excellent service Speicher, I'll see to it that yiou receive a medal for this 

Whiskey's not my bag but I'll take a vodka/orange instead!
Now what can I fetch for you?


p.s. the list of things you can give me is a work-in-progress


----------



## johnnyh (28 Nov 2008)

hehehe you can't beat a bit of Ramones 

As for beers, well I have had a fat week this week - 2 trips to the pub, and NO cycling... (don't hiss and boo with quite so much pleasure!).
So I am really thinking tonight I should be good and drink nothing, but could really go for a beer...


...ah shucks, there's always tomorrow, line 'em up!


----------



## Sittingduck (28 Nov 2008)

Staying in tonight (I think) but already on my 2nd can of Peeterman 
Any excess calories will surely be burned off by tomorrows ride


----------



## fossyant (28 Nov 2008)

Just sampling some Peeterman Artois - very nice..... only got 2 crates of it...... was on offer so I thought...why not !!! On my first bottle !!!


----------



## Sittingduck (28 Nov 2008)

Not a bad brew is it fossyant? Much better than that evil sister Stella!


----------



## fossyant (28 Nov 2008)

I don't like Stella..... Peeterman is very nice, sort of slightly sweet. Going down a treat....hic.....

I have mates who go a bit loopy if they drink stella - hence they don't anymore !!!


----------



## Sittingduck (28 Nov 2008)

Agreed - roll on the Peetermans! about to crack open my 3rd tin


----------



## Wolf04 (28 Nov 2008)

fossyant said:


> Just sampling some Peeterman Artois - very nice..... only got 2 crates of it...... was on offer so I thought...why not !!! On my first bottle !!!



Tried the draft version recently, very nice.


----------



## graham56 (28 Nov 2008)

Uncle Mort said:


> Well what with one thing and another, and the fact that Santa comes on 5 December in Flanders, we've just had our Christmas staff "party"* - in November
> 
> And I'm feeling pleasantly ratted. So what harm would there be in another one?
> 
> ...



My little sis lives in the Netherlands and they celebrate Xmas early too.(Isn`t it Sinter Klass and Black Pete arriving from Eygpt) Then she`sback here celebrating again on the 25th.


----------



## Chuffy (29 Nov 2008)

User1314 said:


> deffo no
> 
> 
> View: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=G7FdJajqxmU



Got the first album. That's about all you need really isn't it? Just like Status Quo only without the cutting edge sonic invention...


----------



## Speicher (29 Nov 2008)

Warm mulled wine?
Whiskey?

Coffee with added alcofrolic liquid?

Nuts?

What else would the Beautiful South Peloton want? 

I hope some of them join me. I will be partaking of the Port tonight. There is a bottle left from earlier in the year that needsh schdrinking (hic).

Has it started raining? any port in a storm?


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Nov 2008)

Mmmm I'll take a swig of your port Speicher 

Our cockles need warming after today's ride


----------



## Speicher (29 Nov 2008)

Sittingduck said:


> Mmmm I'll take a swig of your port Speicher
> 
> Our cockles need warming after today's ride



I am sure I could find you a schooner glass to imbibe it from.  

Please refrain, if you will, from putting your cockles in the glass. There must be another way of warming them.
My favourite Port would be Götenborg .


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Nov 2008)

Well I'm low class myself Speicher  I'll take a Ruby Wine with a dash of Lemonade!!


----------



## Speicher (29 Nov 2008)

Coming up Sitting duck. Where is Juan when he is needed. I'm off shortly to fetch my Chinese take away, will be back later.


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Nov 2008)

Remember... say NO to Duck Pancakes! 

Cheers for the Ruby wine though


----------



## NickM (29 Nov 2008)

A Duvel is in my hand as I type, the Bol simmering away in expectation of imminent Spag.

And there is a Scotch Silly in the fridge awaiting my attention after dinner.


----------



## Speicher (29 Nov 2008)

Scotch Silly

It offers a finely wooded nose hinting at hazelnut, and is therefore distinct from traditional British scotches. It has a more rounded taste letting a discreetly full-bodied bitterness come to the fore, and will naturally seduce you.

Or:

She offers a finely shaped nose, eyes hinting at hazelnut, and is therefore distinct from traditional British ladies. She has a more rounded shape letting discretely full-bodied tenderness come to the fore, and will naturally seduce you.

Which do you prefer?


----------



## Speicher (29 Nov 2008)

Peeterman Artois has been recommended by Fossyant and Sittingduck, perhaps I could try that with Crock - ooops no - he's gone.


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Nov 2008)

I have a can of Peeterman by my side this very minute Speicher 
You're welcome to a sip


----------



## johnnyh (29 Nov 2008)

well two fine bottles of Tanglefoot await my pleasure... fear not my pretties, I'm coming to free you


----------



## Speicher (29 Nov 2008)

Sittingduck said:


> I have a can of Peeterman by my side this very minute Speicher
> You're welcome to a sip



Just a sip? 
I am wondering if it is available at my local Off-licence? (are they still called that these days? ).


----------



## Speicher (29 Nov 2008)

Mr S Duck, which one is you in the photo of the CC Ride today?

Are you second from the left? Bit of guesswork here, the only one who appears to have a pannier?


----------



## fossyant (29 Nov 2008)

Speicher said:


> Peeterman Artois has been recommended by Fossyant and Sittingduck, perhaps I could try that with Crock - ooops no - he's gone.



I'm still drinking it....had a few this evening after the lego session....very nice it is, and not too strong - 4%, so you can drink a fair bit....whooo....


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Nov 2008)

Speicher said:


> Mr S Duck, which one is you in the photo of the CC Ride today?
> 
> Are you second from the left? Bit of guesswork here, the only one who appears to have a pannier?




Nope, I'm er... 6th from the right, 2nd row (evil grimmace on face) between Pottsy and CoG. Why do I always end up pulling that face during staged photos


----------



## Speicher (30 Nov 2008)

* Scrutinizes enlarged photo to see if Sittingduck has any basis for his opinion of his physog *

No, definitely not an "evil grimace", might be someone who does not really like having their photo taken, and/or who is getting cold while the photo is set up, but evil grimace, no.  That's a smile, not grimace.

What are you doing in here so early? At that time of day, there might be someone in Tea? or that might not be your cup of Tea?


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Nov 2008)

Haha, I woke early for some reason. A restless night =(
Always seem to screw up one eyeball when being snapped 

Had to take off the rear wheel this morning and wander down to the LBS. WIll be going back in a minute to collect it. The guy said he would see what he could do but wasn't promising anything. Apparently the spoke that bust is on the other side of the ones he now needs to tighten. Says I might need a new wheel next time if he can manage to true this one reasonably  

Anyway, you need a tea Speicher, here c[_]


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Nov 2008)

Oops, wrong thread. Have a beer instead!


----------



## tdr1nka (30 Nov 2008)

Good luck with the wheel Sittingduck!


----------



## Speicher (30 Nov 2008)

fossyant said:


> I'm still drinking it....had a few this evening after the lego session....very nice it is, and not too strong - 4%, so you can drink a fair bit....whooo....




Just been reading about your lego session.  How are the knees? Not surprising that you needed a drink after all that construction work.


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Nov 2008)

Okay, I'm 18 quid poorer but I now have a working bike again with all spokes intact and a wheel that spins round 

Anyone for a drink?!


----------



## fossyant (30 Nov 2008)

Knees not fab - todays session was sorting about a million pieces into various colours and getting all the little folk in one box....it's done.... good thing though is we found all the 'little' missing pieces from some of the models.

A little red wine now, son still busy, but he's been banned from completing his ferris wheel due to rather a lot of messing about at bed time last night.


----------



## Speicher (30 Nov 2008)

fossyant said:


> Knees not fab - todays session was sorting about a million pieces into various colours and getting all the little folk in one box....it's done.... good thing though is we found all the 'little' missing pieces from some of the models.
> 
> A little red wine now, son still busy, but he's been banned from completing his ferris wheel due to rather a lot of messing about at bed time last night.



In the middle of the night you will hear very small faint voices coming from the box....

Lego of my leg
No, you lego of my foot first



I will take my coat and leave. 

On second thoughts, Mr Duck offered me a drink, hot chocolate with something strong it in. Brandy, whiskey and/or cognac?


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Nov 2008)

Well, I'm about to crack open a bottle of Rose as it happens Speicher


----------



## Speicher (30 Nov 2008)

Well if you insist, I am sure I could share that with you.


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Nov 2008)

I am not well schooled in vino Specher but this was half price @ Sainsbury's 

Apparently it's a "Syrah" a delightful Californian Rose... fist impressions are not bad!


----------



## Speicher (30 Nov 2008)

Sittingduck said:


> I am not well schooled in vino Specher but this was half price @ Sainsbury's
> 
> Apparently it's a "Syrah" a delightful Californian Rose... fist impressions are not bad!




Fist impressions eh? I did not know you were that sort of person? 
Is that where you make silhouettes of a duck by putting your hand in front of a bright light?


----------



## Milo (30 Nov 2008)

Rose? Is that not ribina for grownups?


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Nov 2008)

Mmmmm Ribena 

I can do a good rabbit impression Speicher and a charming Donkey - no duck though


----------



## Speicher (30 Nov 2008)

I wouldn't know, not being a grownup.


----------



## Speicher (30 Nov 2008)

Sittingduck said:


> Mmmmm Ribena
> 
> I can do a good rabbit impression Speicher and a charming Donkey - no duck though



I may have to take time over a careful response to that admission! 

I could make reference to my impression of Miss Piggy


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Nov 2008)

I had you down more as a Fozzy or a Gonzo perhaps 

In other news: this wine is slipping down rather too well I think... time fr a refill. The perfect Sunday afternoon... Return of the Jedi on the TV, roast chicken is coming along nicely, spuds are in and looking good & alcohol is starting to flow


----------



## Speicher (30 Nov 2008)

Unfortunately I have to go out for a while. Enjoy your wine and roast chicken, I will google Fuzzy and Gonzo to see which one I more closely ressemble.


----------



## Speicher (30 Nov 2008)

Gonzo has a hooked nose, was Fozzy the bear?

Perhaps I am a mixture of Miss Piggy and Fozzy?
Shoulder length wavy hair and very cuddley?


Mine's a shingle dubble malt, no ice thanks you, and some nuts please.


----------



## Speicher (30 Nov 2008)

Guess what I found when I googled "Fossy the Muppet" when I thought I found something about Fossy on a bicycle.

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=20280


Ever decreasing circles eh?


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Nov 2008)

Hahaha, I remember this thread 

You can have another drink on me for that one Speicher. What can I tempt you with?


----------



## Speicher (30 Nov 2008)

Its getting a bit late, perhaps a small whiskey, thank you.


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Nov 2008)

Done... anything else, as a chaser for the chaser?


----------



## Speicher (30 Nov 2008)

Hot Chocolate and custard creams. 

You must be as well after such an early start to your day. Hope you sleep better tonight. Its good night from me.


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Nov 2008)

yup, agreed.
I'm off too  

GN all


----------



## Greedo (1 Dec 2008)

Drinking while in charge of the kids.

Tut tut!!!!




User1314 said:


> On hol today as well.
> 
> Found some really nice £1 bottles of Cider from the local Supermaket.
> 
> ...


----------



## Greedo (2 Dec 2008)

I won't if you tell me what the cider was!



User1314 said:


> ssshhh....!
> 
> Don't tell the wife!


----------



## sticky sherbert (3 Dec 2008)

Right you lot, it's my birthday, who's buying?


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Dec 2008)

Have a snowball on me


----------



## sticky sherbert (3 Dec 2008)

much thanks


----------



## Wolf04 (3 Dec 2008)

Pint of London Pride for me barkeep and another one for Sticky. Happy birthday Sticky.


----------



## NickM (4 Dec 2008)

Having just finished an Orval, I am about to open a Rochefort 10.

Two of the world's greatest beers in one sitting. Proof that life can be good


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Dec 2008)

Think I'll stay off the booze tonight (mixed my drinks didn't I @ the works christmas do last night).


----------



## Speicher (5 Dec 2008)

I would like a very strong drink. I am going to sit on the sofa in the corner, and someone can bring it over to me please. I have been working with a complete twerp all afternoon. (no, wise ar*e, - I was not on my own! ). 

She was 

I was trying to say politely


----------



## fossyant (5 Dec 2008)

Sampling more of the Peeterman Artois...lurvly !


----------



## Speicher (5 Dec 2008)

fossyant said:


> Sampling more of the Peeterman Artois...lurvly !



I have drunk some of the whiskey, may I save the rest as a chaser for the Peeterman Artois.

No I may not, I may have both, tis Friday!


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Dec 2008)

Maybe you lot have the right idea 
I got 3 Peetermans in the fridge and I may aswell sink them this evening... not sure of the Best Before date you see


----------



## fossyant (5 Dec 2008)

Tis, nice isn't it - not strong, so you can drink loads and still feel OK......

It's the best 4% beer out there - deffo top quality. I like Perroni loads, but this stuff is just as good....


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Dec 2008)

Yup v drinkable. Similar to Becks Vier in that respect 
Added bonus is the low price in ASDA - something like £2.65 for 4 cans


----------



## Speicher (5 Dec 2008)

I will look out for some in my local Co-op. 

I have some bottles of Russian something or other. I would ask on here about them, but cannot type in Surillac Cyrilliac  (yet).


----------



## magnatom (5 Dec 2008)

Just sinking my teeth (the glass hurts!), into some Erdinger as I type. Not the best Wessbier, but beggers can't be choosers.


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Dec 2008)

Yeah just 3 left  The other 7 are much like the Roman Empire (ancient history ).

Speicher are you sure that's beer and not Vodka with the Russian writing on it?


----------



## fossyant (5 Dec 2008)

£7.99 for 18 x 330mls Peeterman at bargain booze...........hic....


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Dec 2008)

Where is this beer Mecca?


----------



## fossyant (5 Dec 2008)

Do you not have Bargain Booze in London - na probably not...too posh.

TBH they do great deals on great wines as well, and always good for great prices on premium beers....


----------



## Speicher (5 Dec 2008)

Sittingduck said:


> Yeah just 3 left  The other 7 are much like the Roman Empire (ancient history ).
> 
> Speicher are you sure that's beer and not Vodka with the Russian writing on it?



Well, yes I was wondering that. Two very large bottles, given to me by someone who visits Russia regularly. Perhaps I should look up "Speshal Scaracters (hic)" on my puter, and try and decify them and ask a linguist on here, or perhaps not. Just open the bottle and see how drink I get when I drunk it.


----------



## Nicensleazy (5 Dec 2008)

A lovely pint of Nastro would do please.......when I lived in Italy, we would ride in the mountains, on the way back we would stop off at this lovely little bar. I remember the waitress had the most perfect arse.....anyhow, I would always order an ice cold Natro......it was like liquid silk.....funny I always felt a bit pissed after a pint!


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Dec 2008)

Just been browing there website and there's one in West London somewhere. Also just noticed the offer is for bottles not cans 

I'll stick to my ASDA (see we ARE posh in london )


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Dec 2008)

Speicher said:


> Well, yes I was wondering that. Two very large bottles, given to me by someone who visits Russia regularly. Perhaps I should look up "Speshal Scaracters (hic)" on my puter, and try and decify them and ask a linguist on here, or perhaps not. Just open the bottle and see how drink I get when I drunk it.



Looks like you've already begun 
Imperial Vodka is pretty nice - fairly cheap if I remember but does the job and not as harsh as some more well known brands. Still, with voddie it's all in the mix anyway


----------



## fossyant (5 Dec 2008)

Beer is better out of a bottle......


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Dec 2008)

Agreed but it's the knowledge that I'm paying for a half 
The only thing that I'll opt for in bottles specifically is Stella but I rarely drink it. Gross from tin / tap so why is it so much better from a bottle


----------



## Speicher (5 Dec 2008)

Its late and time for me to retire,


----------



## NickM (10 Dec 2008)

Last night's uncharacteristically liberal imbibing was of a Poperings Hommelbier, a Silly La Divine _and_ a Rochefort 10.

Only superior brews make it past my front door...


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2008)

Will a measure or six of Rum help me get rid of my cold, and cough and wheeziness, or should I stick to whiskey?

On second thoughts, I will stick to Port, the sea looks a bit rough out there.


----------



## spandex (12 Dec 2008)

O good the Beer is open can I have a Very Very large whisky (do you have any from the lowland?) and a beer please.



It has been a hard day on the mind


----------



## Sittingduck (12 Dec 2008)

Whilst I like the idea in practice it doesn't work for me. If I am ill better to stay off the booze for a few days


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2008)

Perhaps I will just have a very very small whiskey then please.


----------



## just jim (12 Dec 2008)

I had a tooth pulled earlier, and immediately afterwards had the urge to drink a bottle of cider, which I am now doing. Can I day the C word here???


----------



## NickM (12 Dec 2008)

User1314 said:


> "Are you going to buy some Rum, Dad, because that's what Pirates drink?" he twirped.





Is his name Jim?

I hope you said "Arrrrr, lad, as long as ye don't knock it all back at once"...


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2008)

User1314 said:


> Ok. But we only doubles so double it is. Malt. No ice (I assume)!



So that's a single double single malt then please.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (12 Dec 2008)

...I could murder a bottle of decent scotch at the moment...single malt, ice and still mineral water...log fire....candle........that'll do.


----------



## Sittingduck (12 Dec 2008)

Whiskey (bleerugh). Gimme beer/wine/vodka all the main drink groups you need


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2008)

Someone deleted a post asking why BoaB needed a candle? 

and it wasn't me.


----------



## sticky sherbert (12 Dec 2008)

BigonaBianchi said:


> ...I could murder a bottle of decent scotch at the moment...single malt, ice and still mineral water...log fire....candle........that'll do.



I have the single malt, ice, water, log fire and a rubber torch!


----------



## sticky sherbert (12 Dec 2008)

And did somebody mention cider!!!!!!


----------



## mr Mag00 (12 Dec 2008)

got some benromach on the go, very nice too


----------



## Dayvo (12 Dec 2008)

I just spent a very pleasant hour (and three beers each - me Guinness, him Brakespeares)) with Cranky in the Cross Keys pub in Witney!

Hopefully we'll meet up again in a month or so's time; if anyone wants to join us . . . !


----------



## NickM (12 Dec 2008)

Speicher said:


> Someone deleted a post asking why BoaB needed a candle?
> 
> and it wasn't me.



I thought it was a bit too rude 

...until I saw sticky sherbert's contribution 



Anyway, I've had four Belgians tonight, just don't ask me their names...


----------



## spandex (12 Dec 2008)

Nick what where there names?


----------



## Speicher (20 Dec 2008)

For those of us not out at Festive Parties, or those who will be back later, please join me and Juan at the bar. 

Mine's a Leffe Blond please.


----------



## spandex (20 Dec 2008)

I would love to but I am going out it see a friend sorry but have one on me.


----------



## Speicher (20 Dec 2008)

Oh dear, perhaps I should ask BigTallFitBloke and BigonaBianchi to join me?


----------



## fossyant (20 Dec 2008)

Peeterman Artois here......soothes the injuries.... not out either - no 'doos' from work this year.....


----------



## Speicher (20 Dec 2008)

I always found work "doos" very awkward in some ways. I think some of us have a "work" personae (sp?) and a more silly, jolly party personae, and perhaps the two do not mix? 

I was at a party on Thursday, and engrossed in conversation with someone. They spend several weeks a year in Boston, USA, which is a place I hope to visit one day. I was enjoying talking to them about that, and someone interrupted to ask the most stupidest silliest question on this planet. 

Anyway to the subject in hand, as it were, I have been trying to find Peeterman Artois round here without success. Do you get it from an offie or a supermarket?

I hope your injuries are gradually improving.


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Dec 2008)

Been out on the beers for the past 2 nights so tonight I'm on the wagon 

Will raise a glass of Coke in your honour though


----------



## fossyant (20 Dec 2008)

Bargain Booze do the bottles, and Morrisons stock the cans.....I get the bottles.... £7.99 for 18, and only 4% - very nice !


----------



## Speicher (20 Dec 2008)

Usually I have a Coke when I have a Chinese takeaway. 

Smallish Beer for me tonight. Managed two bottles rose wine on Thursday nite, ahhh but they were the very small ones, that contain about two medium glasses each, not my glasses of course, they were on the end of my nose, well not the end of my nose ....... I digress


----------



## Speicher (20 Dec 2008)

fossyant said:


> Bargain Booze do the bottles, and Morrisons stock the cans.....I get the bottles.... £7.99 for 18, and only 4% - very nice !




Never heard of Bargain Booze, you have to remememeber how far west it is here. We have only recently got a coffee Republic! Films arrive at the local cinema _months_ after everywhere else. 

That's thing other interesting thing that I was talking about to someone on Thursday, how Worcestershire operates in a different time zone to the rest of the Country.


----------



## fossyant (20 Dec 2008)

BB is very much a North West chain.

You not yet got a Morrisons then ????


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Dec 2008)

Speicher said:


> Usually I have a Coke when I have a Chinese takeaway.
> 
> Smallish Beer for me tonight. Managed two bottles rose wine on Thursday nite, ahhh but they were the very small ones, that contain about two medium glasses each, not my glasses of course, they were on the end of my nose, well not the end of my nose ....... I digress



2 bottles  75cl I bet!

Hmm the librarian / naughty school teacher look eh Speicher? 

p.s. you can get Peetermans in ASDA and Offies!


----------



## sticky sherbert (20 Dec 2008)

Just finished work for the holls, no party for me as I work on my own so I shall don my santa hat and join the celebrations here. Five bottles of Dog and a mince pie if you please


----------



## Speicher (20 Dec 2008)

fossyant said:


> BB is very much a North West chain.
> 
> You not yet got a Morrisons then ????



Yes we have got a Morrisons.  But it is in a direction I do not normally go in, perhaps this will give me a reason to go in that direction.


----------



## andrew_s (20 Dec 2008)

Speicher said:


> Never heard of Bargain Booze, you have to remememeber how far west it is here. We have only recently got a coffee Republic! Films arrive at the local cinema _months_ after everywhere else.



There's a couple of Bargain Boozes in Gloucester if you really want. By the railway bridge at the town end of London Road (B4063) is probably the easiest to find.


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Jan 2009)

I think I am becoming seduced by and addicted to Kronenbourg. This is dangerous because I can't handle strong lager but I'm definitely developing a taste for this stuff


----------



## Speicher (9 Jan 2009)

I'll join you in a Kronenburg. 

If it is too strong, you could have some nuts with it, I am sure they serve nuts here.


----------



## Speicher (9 Jan 2009)

I did not like to admit to liking Pear Cider in a Beer? thread. I like the Kopparberg (Swedish) version.


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Jan 2009)

Hahaha pear cider is nice but don't think I could handle too many of them. Bulmers is okay and ofcourse Kopperburg too as the wise Speicher has mentioned  Try Aspall (the bottled stuff not draught) from All Bar One if you can. It's v nice and potent @ 7%!


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Jan 2009)

Mmmm Kronenbourg/Pear cider snakebite anyone?


----------



## Speicher (9 Jan 2009)

I don't think we have All Bar Ones out this far west.


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Jan 2009)

You aint missing much, cept the Aspall ofcourse


----------



## longers (9 Jan 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> You aint missing much, cept the Aspall ofcourse



And the Staropramen


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Jan 2009)

Mmmm now we talkin' Longers  Serious beer for serious ppl!


----------



## longers (10 Jan 2009)

User1314 said:


> Hello there Longers!



Hi Crock, missed you last night in the crush 

Tonights beer is Asahi, 3 cold bottles delivered with my takeaway


----------



## Landslide (16 Jan 2009)

Evenings! You'll have to keep the wine for later though, I've an aikido session to go to, and "drunken" style isn't encouraged...


----------



## sticky sherbert (23 Jan 2009)

Perhaps we should have grand re-opening, I will go and book a band


----------



## Speicher (23 Jan 2009)

There is a very special Juke box in here, remember those? it can play anything you like. I would very much like a drink, but I am taking a very short break from composing (?) a long and complicated e-mail, which someone must receive tomorrow morning, save me one for later.


----------



## Speicher (23 Jan 2009)

Ah ha, is that whiskey ready for me? 

Is it Juan's night off? anyone here? anyone?


----------



## Cubist (23 Jan 2009)

Hi guys. First time in for me. I'll have a pint of Taylors Landlord please. Any other guitarists in? I love an open mic' night.


----------



## sticky sherbert (24 Jan 2009)

Cubist said:


> Hi guys. First time in for me. I'll have a pint of Taylors Landlord please. Any other guitarists in? I love an open mic' night.



Go for it, the stage (grubby corner with double socket) is all yours, and if you prove a good turn Speicher and Crock will both buy you a pint!


----------



## Chuffy (20 Feb 2009)

sticky sherbert said:


> Perhaps we should have grand re-opening, I will go and book a band


It's going to be Supertramp isn't it? 

I'm about to crack a large bottle of Leffe while I await the arrival of La Baggage with a huge curry. Help yourselves from the bar.


----------



## sticky sherbert (20 Feb 2009)

User1314 said:


> By the way, where has sticky sherbert been? He's not got lost in the wild like Father Jack, as he?



Busy Hibernating


----------



## sticky sherbert (20 Feb 2009)

thhis should do for starters

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2SLs7EWyIk


----------



## Speicher (20 Feb 2009)

Any Leffe left Chuffy? and a chip? please


----------



## Speicher (20 Feb 2009)

User1314 said:


> Hello Speicher,
> 
> Is it true that Juan left as he was actually found to be married with five children!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



If it is that hard, perhaps I need to be diplomatic as well, and not draw attention to it.


----------



## Chuffy (20 Feb 2009)

User1314 said:


> I'd have liked to see The Jam do that song.
> 
> I'm going for The Ukranians, it being mentioned elsewhere on this Forum. Good stuff.
> 
> ...



Somewhere I have a copy of them doing 'What Difference Does It Make?' in Ukrainianish. It's cool.


----------



## Chuffy (20 Feb 2009)

Speicher said:


> Any Leffe left Chuffy? and a chip? please


Leffe I can spare but there are no chips. Perhaps a morsel of leftover lamb chana?


----------



## Speicher (20 Feb 2009)

You said that just in time, off to bed now. No chips ?  did you eat them *all*, or did you have rice? 

It's good night from me.


----------



## Chuffy (20 Feb 2009)

Speicher said:


> You said that just in time, off to bed now. No chips ?  did you eat them *all*, or did you have rice?
> 
> It's good night from me.


Chips with a curry? Oh dear....


----------



## Speicher (20 Feb 2009)

Yes, I know, . But sometimes the rice is not piping hot when I get it home from the take away, and isn't it a bit dodgy re-heating rice? Chips, can be reheated, and then used to dunk in the curry sauce, etc. Just make sure you are not wearing your favourite tee shirt at the time .

Notice the deliberate omission of the M word.


----------



## Chuffy (20 Feb 2009)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I know, . But sometimes the rice is not piping hot when I get it home from the take away, and isn't it a bit dodgy re-heating rice? Chips, can be reheated, and then used to dunk in the curry sauce, etc. Just make sure you are not wearing your favourite tee shirt at the time .
> 
> Notice the deliberate omission of the M word.


You can't reheat chips! 

Gospel of St Stavros: Verse 1, Chapter 2: "Everybody know peeps that the only takeaway that you can reheat in the mornings is the spicy noodles or the kebab onna radiator innit?"


----------



## Speicher (20 Feb 2009)

Under the chronometer of normalised circumstance, no, one would not re-heat chips, being as how superfluous moisture would encumber the said potato chip with extraneous sogginess. However, Section 15a sub para 9 confirms that the Chip will gain sogginess once conjoined with curry sauce, so no hinderance or let is consolidated.


----------



## sticky sherbert (26 Feb 2009)

Warm chips!!! when they come out of a bin your just glad they have salt on them, you lot get it good.


----------



## Chuffy (26 Feb 2009)

sticky sherbert said:


> Warm chips!!! when they come out of a bin your just glad they have salt on them, you lot get it good.


If you haven't got salt, just scratch your head over them.


----------



## sticky sherbert (26 Feb 2009)

Chuffy said:


> If you haven't got salt, just scratch your head over them.



Im not touching that! things liv in there


----------



## Chuffy (26 Feb 2009)

sticky sherbert said:


> Im not touching that! things liv in there


Salty things! Extra protein on yer warm chips.


----------



## sticky sherbert (26 Feb 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Salty things! Extra protein on yer warm chips.



How low do you think I am, the protein comes from the half eaten kebabs


----------



## sticky sherbert (26 Feb 2009)

the last of my christmas batch of Stella are on offer tonight, anyone interested?
If I get rid of them quick Crock might let me have some of his whiskey


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Feb 2009)

Bleugh. I will stick to my Xingu. Yum yum.


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Feb 2009)

...working my way through the homebrew


----------



## sticky sherbert (26 Feb 2009)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Bleugh. I will stick to my Xingu. Yum yum.



isn't that the stuff they chew up and gob out then let ferment?


----------



## sticky sherbert (26 Feb 2009)

User1314 said:


> You still got leftovers from xmas!
> 
> have a shot anyway!



not any more I haven't, Stella oes down quick and come out even faster.

Where is the loo


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Feb 2009)

sticky sherbert said:


> isn't that the stuff they chew up and gob out then let ferment?



Not at all. It's a really malty black lager. Tasty stuff.


----------



## sticky sherbert (26 Feb 2009)

User1314 said:


> Feels like Friday today. Wonder if I should have a small tipple. NOoooooooo. No. Save it for tomorrow!



haven't you got much then


----------



## Speicher (26 Feb 2009)

If you need some assistants assstance with the single malt, can I help? Might need to help Sticky first, and then a teensy weensy taste of Sittingduck's home brew.


----------



## sticky sherbert (26 Feb 2009)

I only drink about once a month as a rule, hence the crimbo beer still being around.
Got a puncture half way home tonight, thought about venting in Commuting but came here instead to cheer me up


----------



## Speicher (26 Feb 2009)

User1314 said:


> Got the full bottle nearly. I just don't drink (as a rule) Mon-Thurs as I tend to get excited after one and drink lots! I look forward to the first drink of the week on a Friday. Hence saving the moment til tomorrow.



Mr Crock, I think you may be eating telling porkies here . Elsewhere on this forum this evening you admitted what you ate this evening, I would say that you have no room for further refreshments in your tummy.


----------



## got-to-get-fit (26 Feb 2009)

sticky sherbert said:


> Warm chips!!! when they come out of a bin your just glad they have salt on them, you lot get it good.



i once left a wrap of chips in a hotel room on the radiator one drunken night, they were still warm in the morning and so...........lets just say i didnt need to go down for breakfast


----------



## Speicher (26 Feb 2009)

Talking of eating and drinking, I was discussing with someone about my favourite breakfast. A slip of the tongue meant that I said orgasmic porridge oats instead of organic 

This was followed by him doing an impersonation of someone eating ....
I'll leave that to your imagination.


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Feb 2009)

*Pours a thimble of homebrew 1664 for Speicher* 
This stuff is precious ya know


----------



## BigonaBianchi (26 Feb 2009)

..OOh I'm tempted, really i am but it's not good fo rmy legs the next day on ebeer and they rebel on hills.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Feb 2009)

Sod the beer, I feel like some porridge now!


----------



## Chuffy (26 Feb 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Sod the beer, I feel like some porridge now!


Do you fancy a nibble of Speicher's orgasmic porridge?


----------



## Dayvo (26 Feb 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Do you fancy a nibble of Speicher's orgasmic porridge?



Being a cycling forum, Scott's would be more appropriate!


----------



## Speicher (26 Feb 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> *Pours a thimble of homebrew 1664 for Speicher*
> This stuff is precious ya know



So kind, S Duck, cheers


----------



## Brock (27 Feb 2009)

I tried to keep it local last night.. Whistable brewery 'Pearl of Kent', Hop Daemon 'Golden Braid' and Ramsgate Brewery's 'Seasider', but then I got a bit exotic with a pint of 'Doom Bar' from Cornwall.

Well.. Thursday is the new Friday after all.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Feb 2009)

User1314 said:


> Ah yes. You're in Brazil! (Or were).
> 
> Sounds tasty that xingu. The x-rated Pingu's older sister. Joke there somewhere but I can't quite reach it.



It is indeed alright. The 24-hour bakery around the corner (yes, they do indeed have such awesome things) does it (along with much cheaper beer and tooth-numbingly sweet coffee from an urn) to accompany the salgados and pies. I head there of an evening to write and think. The collection of goth clubbers, nervous students, sad unemployed men pouring their solitary can of beer gradually into a small glass, homeless guys who've saved up the day's takings for a single fruit juice and one of the cheapest pies, the tired whores, the tall and glamorous transvestites, and other assorted weirdoes who populate the place late at night, is great and I almost feel like I am channeling Charles Bukowski, sitting in the corner...


----------



## Dalestar (27 Feb 2009)

can i have a bottle of Peroni Grand Reserve







mmmmmm


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Feb 2009)

Home from the office and back on the home-made lager


----------



## PaulB (27 Feb 2009)

Beer, beer, we want more beer,
Everybody's cheering, get the f**king beer in.

FOUR MORE BEERS!
FOUR MORE BEERS!


----------



## Landslide (27 Feb 2009)

Dalestar said:


> can i have a bottle of Peroni Grand Reserve
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you not have enough at "lunch"time?


----------



## TheDoctor (27 Feb 2009)

Evenings!

Can i have a pint of IPA please?


----------



## Speicher (27 Feb 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Home from the office and back on the home-made lager



I expect you need a drink after all your decision making about building your bike.


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Feb 2009)

Haha indeed Speicher 
Trouble is I have sort of made the decisions and spent a shed load of £ in the past couple of hours!

*Hands another duck special brew to Speicher - egg cup this time*


----------



## Speicher (27 Feb 2009)

er hummm I have just been reading about that in another thread. 

An egg cup? couldn't you find a Sherry glass  or a Schooner?
who else remembers schooners?


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Feb 2009)

I'm in a generous mood - you can have infinite refills on the egg cup 

The only "Schooners" I recall is a dodgy bar by thje same name in Southampton. A fab venue overlooking the marina where they start the round the world yacht race. Also one of my locals during the student years of 95-98


----------



## sticky sherbert (27 Feb 2009)

helo all, just cleaned the loo, I need a drink


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Feb 2009)

*Hands homebrew schooner to SS*

Enjoy


----------



## sticky sherbert (27 Feb 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> *Hands homebrew schooner to SS*
> 
> Enjoy



bless your beak, I will be opening the single malt at around 9, when the kids are definitely asleep!


----------



## Chuffy (27 Feb 2009)

Uncle Mort said:


> I must say I'm pissed as a fart toneet. Several draught Duvels and about 6 Harvey Wallbangers. The last word took a very long time to correct.


Splednid! Have another brew and pull up some more classic 80s pop.


----------



## Chuffy (27 Feb 2009)

sticky sherbert said:


> helo all, just cleaned the loo, I need a drink


Bleach stinging your tongue?


----------



## Speicher (27 Feb 2009)

sticky sherbert said:


> bless your beak, I will be opening the single malt at around 9, when the kids are definitely asleep!



I will pop back in later, after I have had a bath - no peeking now!


----------



## sticky sherbert (27 Feb 2009)

Chuffy said:


> Bleach stinging your tongue?



not as much as Sittingducks homebrew


----------



## Kirstie (27 Feb 2009)

Anyone fancy nipping out to the offy? No booze in the house, no car, too knackered to ride an 8 mile round trip through dark country lanes to get booze.

Will be hitting the single malt later on instead.


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Feb 2009)

Kirstie said:


> Anyone fancy nipping out to the offy? No booze in the house, no car, too knackered to ride an 8 mile round trip through dark country lanes to get booze.
> 
> Will be hitting the single malt later on instead.



Nope 
I am spoiled here... 3 places to buy booze within about 3 - 4 mins walk and Asda just 5 mins away  Just too lazy to venture out!


----------



## sticky sherbert (27 Feb 2009)

I hope you don't mind me asking Sittingduck, but does your wooly head shrink when it gets wet?


----------



## Chuffy (27 Feb 2009)

sticky sherbert said:


> I hope you don't mind me asking Sittingduck, but does your wooly head shrink when it gets wet?


Surely in proportion to the rest of him?


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Feb 2009)

Yes it does  BUT (fortunately for me) I was crafted with an insanely large bonce. I'm talking way out of proportion... each of my rosey red lips measures a full 18 inches. A little shrinkcage can be coped with and to help puff myself back up I just take a ride in the tumble dryer once a month


----------



## sticky sherbert (27 Feb 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Yes it does  BUT (fortunately for me) I was crafted with an insanely large bonce.


Better than a small bonce, my neighbour has a very small head and looks wierd, especialy in his overalls.


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Feb 2009)

Sounds like a bit of a freak innit 

Have another beer


----------



## sticky sherbert (27 Feb 2009)

The whiskey is open


----------



## hackbike 666 (27 Feb 2009)

No booze for ten weeks,im on tea.


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Feb 2009)

Me got a top-up on the omebrew 
Human Traffic playing on DVD. Nice chilled Friday!


----------



## Kirstie (27 Feb 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Human Traffic playing on DVD. Nice chilled Friday!



Nice one! One of my favourite films - that's what my life was like in the early 1990s!


----------



## sticky sherbert (27 Feb 2009)

never seen it, what is the gist


----------



## hackbike 666 (27 Feb 2009)

Giving my body a rest from twenty years boozing.


----------



## sticky sherbert (27 Feb 2009)

hackbike 666 said:


> Giving my body a rest from twenty years boozing.



is ten weeks enough


----------



## hackbike 666 (27 Feb 2009)

No.


----------



## sticky sherbert (27 Feb 2009)

The night s young and the weekend is long.


I will need more whiskey


----------



## hackbike 666 (27 Feb 2009)

....and im still awake and untouched by alcohol again.


----------



## sticky sherbert (27 Feb 2009)

hackbike 666 said:


> ....and im still awake and untouched by alcohol again.



Perhaps you should try another thread, or just sample some virtuall beer


----------



## Sittingduck (28 Feb 2009)

Could be worse... you could have taken them to bed with you


----------



## arranandy (28 Feb 2009)

I was out for a few beers and several gins last night in Glasgow - it was my friend Mhairi's 30th birthday - and as a result I am feeling a bit hungover at the moment Planning to go out on my bike shortly to clear my head


----------



## hackbike 666 (28 Feb 2009)

No hangover.Clear as a bell.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Feb 2009)

User1314 said:


> That Glenlivet is nice after babycham.



Ha. Busted!


----------



## sticky sherbert (28 Feb 2009)

So is this the lounge or the bar, if it's the lounge I need a shave, if its the bar, no bl**dy babycham!!!


----------



## sticky sherbert (28 Feb 2009)

as long as you stay off the beans!!!


----------



## Speicher (28 Feb 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Could be worse... you could have taken them to bed with you B)





User1314 said:


> So. Why was there a half-can of beans in the Bathroom?
> 
> We shall get to the bottom of this.
> 
> ...




B)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Mar 2009)

Beans have a certain... texture. Perhaps he was indulging in certain lonely gentleman's pursuits. One shouldn't inquire further.


----------



## Kirstie (1 Mar 2009)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Beans have a certain... texture. Perhaps he was indulging in certain lonely gentleman's pursuits. One shouldn't inquire further.



You're not getting away with that. How do you know then?*

*as you are currently alone in Brazil amidst countless beautiful women...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Mar 2009)

Kirstie said:


> You're not getting away with that. How do you know then?*
> 
> *as you are currently alone in Brazil amidst countless beautiful women...



oh, you start not noticing that after a while - except that you start to notice the fakery more - the absolute pervasiveness of boob jobs and other bits of plastic surgery for example. Brazil is the world's biggest consumer of cosmetic surgery per head of population. There are major women's magazine devoted entirely to it. 

As for the beans - it was purely imagination. I have never been that desperate!


----------



## sticky sherbert (1 Mar 2009)

User1314 said:


> Went to bed in a haze last night.
> 
> Never drinking again.



so you'll be looking for a new home for that single malt you have then


----------



## oxbob (1 Mar 2009)

User1314 said:


> Went to bed in a haze last night.
> 
> Never drinking again.


Liar! and why is there half a can of beans in the airing cupboard?


----------



## Chuffy (1 Mar 2009)

oxbob said:


> Liar! and why is there half a can of beans in the airing cupboard?


And what's that sticky white stu....


Oh never mind.


----------



## sticky sherbert (1 Mar 2009)

Chuffy said:


> And what's that sticky white stu....
> 
> 
> Oh never mind.



Not on a Sunday! please


----------



## Chuffy (6 Mar 2009)

User1314 said:


> I've just come home with a bottle of french red with bicycles on the label. I've had it before. Very nice. I'll have it after I've had a few tinny cans of Carlsberg.


I think I know the one you mean. Very passable.

I've just started on a few bottles of Sainsburys Franconian style dark lager.


----------



## oxbob (6 Mar 2009)

Pub nr me has had a make over http://www.arkells.com/pubs_more2.php?id=609 nice name! was the eagle


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2009)

User1314 said:


> I've just come home with a bottle of french red with bicycles on the label. I've had it before. Very nice. I'll have it after I've had a few tinny cans of Carlsberg.



Need the details.........

Wolf Blas Cab Sauv for me tonight !!!


----------



## NickM (6 Mar 2009)

I am rapidly quaffing a De Ranke Guldenberg, all the way from a very small brewery in Wevelgem. It really is a superb example of the Belgian brewer's art, more rounded than the same brewery's XX Bitter, wonderful as that is.

And there is MsM's excellent kedgeree coming up... and Bruckner 9 on the radio 

To be followed, I think, by a Wallonian beer - a Scotch Silly. Probably sweeter than it ought to be, but I like it anyway.

And I might round things off with one of the heavy hitters... my last bottle of Bush Noel should do the trick.


----------



## rich p (6 Mar 2009)

I have just discovered that this Trappist/Cistercian brewery is on my Tour de Belge route next month.

http://www.sintsixtus.be/eng/home.htm

Anyone tried it?

Meanwhile I'm quaffing a rather nice French un-oaked Chardonnay


----------



## Aperitif (6 Mar 2009)

rich p said:


> I have just discovered that this Trappist/Cistercian brewery is on my Tour de Belge route next month.
> 
> http://www.sintsixtus.be/eng/home.htm
> 
> Anyone tried it?



No - but it sounds good rich...one minute you're trapped, the next minute, pist. Excellent!


----------



## rich p (6 Mar 2009)

I'll have the cycling-whilst-under-the-influence police on to me if I'm not careful.

Come on Ape,if anyone can get a pun out of Cistercian you can! 
(I failed)


----------



## NickM (6 Mar 2009)

rich p said:


> I have just discovered that this Trappist/Cistercian brewery is on my Tour de Belge route next month.
> 
> http://www.sintsixtus.be/eng/home.htm
> 
> Anyone tried it?



Woah!! the Holy Grail, that's all 

You will be able, if you're lucky, to sample the three beers they produce at the bar In De Vrede, attached to the monastery. The 6% is a very pleasing, hoppy, refreshing beer; the 8% is a powerful, dark, brew, like anybody else's 12%... and I don't yet know what the 12% is like, but many connoisseurs consider it the finest beer in the world. Probably not ideal for cycling on 

I hope your itinerary also includes the nearby village of Watou. Less than 2000 people, and three breweries! Poperings Hommelbier, available on draught there, is not too strong and a very fine beer indeed. You will be too late for the savoury tart made with hop shoots, though...

The scenery round Westvleteren is nothing to write home about, but if you go a bit further south and east you are in lovely Heuvelland, straddling the French border, a delightful area of gentle, wooded hills - heavily fought over in WW1, but only the (wonderfully well-kept) cemeteries give a clue to its violent past now.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Mar 2009)

That's a nice post Nick.


----------



## User169 (6 Mar 2009)

Tomorrow, I'll be going to this Beer Festival in Belgium. It's a pretty good deal - a fantastic beer list, free to get in and 1 EUR for 150cl of any beer.

I'll be looking out for beers from De Ranke (on Nick's recommendation - I just can't track them down in NL) and will also check out for those from Dupont and De Troch.

I've tried Westvleteren 12 a few times; it's a really remarkable beer and hides it's alcohol content extremely well. Personally though, I prefer Rochefort 10 which is a similar style. 

Tonight, I'm worked my way through a selection of brews from Colorado's Left Hand Brewing Company. I've had their Juju ginger (brewed with ginger not surprisingly and pretty revolting), a milk stout (too much lactose for my taste) and a porter (ordinary).

In despair, I've had to resort to Duvel.


----------



## oxbob (6 Mar 2009)

Delftse Post said:


> Tomorrow, I'll be going to this Beer Festival in Belgium. It's a pretty good deal - a fantastic beer list, free to get in and 1 EUR for 150cl of any beer.
> 
> I'll be looking out for beers from De Ranke (on Nick's recommendation - I just can't track them down in NL) and will also check out for those from Dupont and De Troch.
> 
> ...


And i thought i was a rebel drinking breda bier, the neighbours would linch you if they knew you were a walloon


----------



## marooncat (6 Mar 2009)

I am enjoying a bottle or two of Cairngorm Sheepshagger one of the best beers around IMHO.


----------



## oxbob (7 Mar 2009)

Ill get your goat crock!


----------



## rich p (7 Mar 2009)

NickM said:


> Woah!! the Holy Grail, that's all
> 
> You will be able, if you're lucky, to sample the three beers they produce at the bar In De Vrede, attached to the monastery. The 6% is a very pleasing, hoppy, refreshing beer; the 8% is a powerful, dark, brew, like anybody else's 12%... and I don't yet know what the 12% is like, but many connoisseurs consider it the finest beer in the world. Probably not ideal for cycling on
> 
> ...



You've obviously been there Nick. I'm excited now. 
I'll check out Watou but we're heading for Ieper (Ypres) and then east towards Gent so it may not be possible.


----------



## NickM (7 Mar 2009)

I hope the weather is kind to you - Flanders can be a bit bleak on a bike, but MsM and I have always been fairly lucky. Ieper is a pleasant place, completely flattened in WW1, and meticulously rebuilt just in time for WW2. The museum In Flanders Field comes highly recommended, but I haven't been there yet. For a small (and unglamorous, I suppose) country, Belgium is very well stocked with interesting experiences and slightly wacky people. It has a perfect blend (for us, anyway) of North European characteristics (beer!) and South European (relaxed "no worries" atmosphere) ones. We go there regularly, and lots of our friends are addicted to the place too.

One tip - in the Dutch-speaking half, people will generally prefer that you speak to them in English, rather than French.

Have a good time!


----------



## NickM (7 Mar 2009)

Delftse Post said:


> Tomorrow, I'll be going to this Beer Festival in Belgium...


You lucky, lucky man  <green with envy


----------



## Chuffy (20 Mar 2009)

User1314 said:


> To liven the place up I'm introducing C&W nights.
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvMwWrW-U9A



Am I allowed a little Dolly?


----------



## Chuffy (20 Mar 2009)

User1314 said:


> Sentimental drunkeness...
> 
> It's good.


Stone cold sober. I just like the song.....


----------



## dodgy (1 May 2009)

User1314 said:


> I'm really enjoying this....
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAP7B8ltO5M




I think I might have been there in person watching that, back in 1992(ish). Hang on, I don't think I was after all, looks like the Albert Hall at the end, never been there!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 May 2009)

User1314 said:


> To liven the place up I'm introducing C&W nights.
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvMwWrW-U9A




Good for you - I've seen Dwight the last two times he was over - a real showman!!

cough - saw The Bunnymen in Oxford in 1981 with The Wild Swans as support - anyone else......nurse the screens!!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 May 2009)

User1314 said:


> The Wild Swans?!"




yeah, from what I can remember they were shoot - I think one of them was painted yellow!!


----------



## rich p (1 May 2009)

Here's one I had lately


----------



## Speicher (1 May 2009)

Is this still C and W night? 

Mine's a double single malt, not on the rocks.


----------



## NickM (5 May 2009)

rich p said:


> Here's one I had lately



The 12? At "In de Vrede"? Good, isn't it? (that's my entry for Understatement of the Year done, then...)

I was there last Tuesday, and I've got the T-shirt 

In fact, I'm eating sandwiches made with the excellent pate right now!


----------



## rich p (5 May 2009)

NickM said:


> The 12? At "In de Vrede"? Good, isn't it? (that's my entry for Understatement of the Year done, then...)
> 
> I was there last Tuesday, and I've got the T-shirt
> 
> In fact, I'm eating sandwiches made with the excellent pate right now!



It was excellent as you predicted, Nick. I was expecting a cloistered bar but none the worse for de Vrede! I almost bought the T shirt but I reckoned I was up to weight limit on the bike so I settled for a couple of bars of superb nougat.


----------



## NickM (5 May 2009)

rich p said:


> It was excellent as you predicted, Nick. I was expecting a cloistered bar but none the worse for de Vrede! I almost bought the T shirt but I reckoned I was up to weight limit on the bike so I settled for a couple of bars of superb nougat.


And I've now read your report - a thoroughly pleasant distraction from an otherwise dull day 

Glad you had a good time. The cooking is just as good in the Ardennes, but you get scenery there, too!

PS our favourite Belgian restaurant is in Watou, not far off your route, and is currently serving a special asparagus menu <sigh>

We love it because there is a real feeling there that everybody involved is devoted to (and gets a kick from) providing their customers with the best food they can possibly create. If you have to work for a living, I cannot think of a better mission!


----------



## User169 (5 May 2009)

An excellent haul at the weekend:

2 x Westvleteren 12
2 x De Ranke Bitter
1 x Vlo (Brouwerij 't Ij)
1 x Lamme Goedzak (Scheldebrouwerij)
1 x Strandgaper (Scheldebrouwerij)
1 x Taras Bulba (Brasserie de la Senne)

+ 1 x Westmalle Tripel - age unknown, but likely about 30 years old. Cap a bit rusty, no label, but "Westmalle Tripel" in raised lettering on bottle. Bought caveat emptor, so could be flat lucozade.


----------



## rich p (5 May 2009)

NickM said:


> And I've now read your report - a thoroughly pleasant distraction from an otherwise dull day
> 
> Glad you had a good time. The cooking is just as good in the Ardennes, but you get scenery there, too!
> 
> ...



_

The asparagus : a modest lady, a princess on your plate. Creamy, crispy velvet. Some like them with butter, others with eggs, salmon or ham … there are even those who eat them raw. We don't care as long as they are there. As soon as they show their tips there's a rush on them and you hear only praise : unrivalled ! An outstanding aphrodisiac ! Home grown pride ! Whiter than white ! Those who prepare them get insired, those who eat them become poetic and so everyone is satisfied. 

Let's bang the drum and offer you these delightful sticks, a taste of heavenly bliss. 

If you've been here before you know that at ‘t Hommelhof asparagus are a real treat. Summer has arrived ! 


Aspergemenu 



Veal filet carpaccio in tuna mayonaise (Vitello tonnato) 

With a salad of asparagus marinated in raspberry beer 

*** 

Lobster ragout with white and green asparagus in ‘t Kapittel Blond and fresh garden herbs 

*** 

Guinea fowl filet with Ghyvelde dunes asparagus and a ‘Parmentier' of leg in Sint-Bernardus Prior 

*** 

Assorted regional cheeses ( € 8.00 extra) 

*** 

Rhubarb crumble with pistachio ice cream 

Yours savoury 

Stefaan, Sabine and Simon _


What a brilliant menu! I'll log it for a future expedition. I remember you suggesting Watou as a good destination for the breweries but it was just too far off our route. Another time.


----------



## sticky sherbert (7 May 2009)

Less of the food talk, this is one of the last remaining bars that doesn't serve food.


----------



## Wolf04 (7 May 2009)

Pint of Geordie Pride from the excellent Mordue brewery please.

Though considering a certain football teams current form......

Pint of London Pride from the excellent Fullers brewery.


----------



## sticky sherbert (7 May 2009)

Pint of Tom Wood's Old Timber, and some pork scratchings please.


----------



## Speicher (7 May 2009)

Pear cider - yes please, Kopparberg is good, but I am sure you can suggest others.


----------



## sticky sherbert (7 May 2009)

User1314 said:


> Pear Cider!



Is that a request Crock?


----------



## sticky sherbert (7 May 2009)

Thatchers do a real nice bottled apple cider 'Katy'
it makes my head fuzzy


----------



## dan_bo (8 May 2009)

sticky sherbert said:


> Thatchers do a real nice bottled apple cider 'Katy'
> it makes my head fuzzy



Rocket fuel. But really nice on a warm afternoon.


----------



## Globalti (8 May 2009)

This is worth a read: http://www.brandchannel.com/features_profile.asp?pr_id=426


----------



## NickM (8 May 2009)

Rigid Raider said:


> This is worth a read: http://www.brandchannel.com/features_profile.asp?pr_id=426


I've had Heineken (once)...

"...the beer itself is really excellent…comes closer to Heineken’s beer in terms of quality than any other beer from any of our other foreign breweries..."

How do you make Heineken? Give a chap a Belgian beer and a Heineken bottle, and ask him to piss in the bottle


----------



## Haitch (8 May 2009)

NickM said:


> How do you make Heineken?




I had a job once working in Heineken's main bottling plant. My job was to cut the plastic off the pallets of bottles as they came in, press some buttons to get the bottles on the conveyor belts and then keep an eye on them until they had been filled and went into the pasteuriser. Our line (and there were several in the plant) devoured about 200 bottles a minute, 24 hours a day, seven days a week.

It was widely said and accepted on the workfloor (but I don't know if it's actually true or not) that the magic of turning tap water into a bottle of Heineken on an off-licence shelf took all of seven days.


----------



## mr Mag00 (8 May 2009)

thats about right, full of flavour with that brewing time. i believe some lagers are quicker now, especially the extra cold. as anything served cold reduces the flavour.


----------



## NickM (8 May 2009)

Alan H said:


> ...Our line (and there were several in the plant) devoured about 200 bottles a minute, 24 hours a day, seven days a week...


Indicating the vast size of the market for the dreadful stuff, and neatly demonstrating the veracity of Sturgeon's Law!


----------



## NickM (8 May 2009)

User1314 said:


> Just come with some Westons Peri...


Excited by the thought of this new taste sensation, are you? 

I've had a good old reliable De Ranke XX bitter  and MsM has chucked away yet _another_ decidedly off Kwak. We bought eight of the bloody things. Bosteels, bah! B)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 May 2009)

User1314 said:


> I also bought a bottle of Red Spanish Berbarana for £3.99. Must be good - it's 13%!



Aaaahhh - you've the same keen eye for fine wine as me - 13% and £3.99 - sounds like a vintage...do share! B)


----------



## lazyfatgit (9 May 2009)

stumbled across this thread.
can't quite managw reading it all, but toohey's extra dry has gone down well all afternoon...


----------



## sticky sherbert (9 May 2009)

User1314 said:


> I know the brand. They don't do Peri, though! Not that I can find.



buy online http://www.thatcherscider.co.uk/products/pearperry/pear/


----------



## sticky sherbert (9 May 2009)

when, how old?


----------



## dan_bo (16 May 2009)

That Wolf Blass sauvignon's on offer at mozzers- that's me sorted for the night then!


----------



## oscarplu (16 May 2009)

There is only one beer in the world worth drinking,CARLESBERG SPECIAL BREW. I love it.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dan_bo (16 May 2009)

No no mr. plu what you want is a Gold Label. Much more refined.


----------



## fossyant (16 May 2009)

Right - Wolf Blass for me tomoz......on the beer now.....just popped to pub for tea as son is away on camp, daughter decided we should go to the pub......good choice !


----------



## oscarplu (16 May 2009)

But mr bo, the shop at the corner of our road does 4 can for £5.50, how else can you get pissed for a fiver!!! I must admit i do have a soft spot for the old Label as well!!!!


----------



## NickM (18 May 2009)

Lat night's tea was cheese on toast accompanied by Orval.

Verily, I say unto thee, a match made in heaven 







Raising the tone of this thread is a constant struggle...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Aug 2009)

Let's revive an old but worthy thread..... 

Hard week back to work after two weeks in La Belle France so just rewarding myself on making it through with a well earned glass of 'Old Hooky' - CHEERS!!!!


----------



## Corvette chic (7 Aug 2009)

Under the circumstances today I'll have champagne please hic cheers m'dears


----------



## Speicher (7 Aug 2009)

A double single malt please, no ice. With nuts! 

Oh  I forgot, they don't serve nuts in here.

That's a lovely bicycle Cc, I would like one in Blue please.


----------



## postman (7 Aug 2009)

A bottle of Spitfire Landlord if you please.

The only time i want to see a Spitfire downed.


----------



## accountantpete (7 Aug 2009)

I have a bottle of Rum Cask Conditioned beer courtesy of those nice fellows at Innis & Gunn


----------



## Chuffy (7 Aug 2009)

Speicher said:


> A double single malt please, no ice. With nuts!
> 
> Oh  I forgot, *they don't serve nuts in here*.


Oi, that's the clientele of Beer? you're talking about!!!!!!!!!!!
IGMC....

I could do with a few beers. Might have to go home via Sainsburys tonight....


----------



## Dayvo (7 Aug 2009)

Currently sipping a Tuborg lite (4.5%). 

I´ll soon be on the white wine to accompany several kilos of Norwegian prawns for dinner!


----------



## Landslide (7 Aug 2009)

Don't tell Future-Mrs-Landslide, but I'm just barelling up 80 pints of homebrew for her birthday party!


----------



## Chuffy (7 Aug 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Currently sipping a Tuborg lite (4.5%).
> 
> I´ll soon be on the white wine to accompany several kilos of Norwegian prawns for dinner!


You crazy devil! I hope you'll be playing that Steppenwolf classic 'Prawn To Be Wild' on the stereo as you tuck in....


----------



## Tynan (7 Aug 2009)

the heart doctor has told me to cut right down, out if possible, I apparently have a slightly damaged left ventricle operating at 44% and alcohol 'might' be damaging it

6 months of a pill a day and then review

tsk

the pill opens up my arteries and reduces strain on the heart

I suspect that's classed as a performance enhancing drug ...


----------



## Speicher (7 Aug 2009)

I have a dilemma. I have been given two bottles of Russian champagne or sparkling wine. Excsue my knowledge of Cyrillic (sp?). So, do I open them before they go off and drinks sthem mysefth or wait, unstil speople are here to help withs the stasting?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Aug 2009)

Landslide said:


> Don't tell Future-Mrs-Landslide, but I'm just barelling up 80 pints of homebrew for her birthday party!



40 pints each then


----------



## Gerry Attrick (7 Aug 2009)

Speicher said:


> I have a dilemma. I have been given two bottles of Russian champagne or sparkling wine. Excsue my knowledge of Cyrillic (sp?). So, do I open them before they go off and drinks sthem mysefth or wait, unstil speople are here to help withs the stasting?


What time should I come round?


----------



## Speicher (7 Aug 2009)

Ije ust openned it. svery sshtrong. His iis the bubbbbblesss or thr Russhian thats smakes ti so shstrong? hic 

Svery dri has well, prhaps it is vodka champagne. Good job ive obly had two glasches so far.


----------



## fossyant (7 Aug 2009)

Tynan said:


> the heart doctor has told me to cut right down, out if possible, I apparently have a slightly damaged left ventricle operating at 44% and alcohol 'might' be damaging it
> 
> 6 months of a pill a day and then review
> 
> ...



Bugger.....so this was the light headedness/feinting - shoot !


----------



## karen.488walker (8 Aug 2009)

This is a much better thread than tea.


----------



## spandex (8 Aug 2009)

OMG the pub is opened again I was thinking that I will have to put up with the one on the way back from work for the rest of my life


----------



## dan_bo (8 Aug 2009)

aaaaahhhhhhh Budvar?


----------



## Speicher (9 Aug 2009)

I have had another attempt at dicthering the label onm the Russian Vodka champagne - turns out it is 10.5% proof. Proof of what?


----------



## sticky sherbert (10 Aug 2009)

Speicher said:


> Proof of what?



Drink it and all will become clear


----------



## lukesdad (10 Aug 2009)

directors (its in the name)


----------



## sticky sherbert (6 Oct 2009)

Oooooh!.... Just found 8 tins of Irish stout in the shed, if you bring the Pork scratchings you can have some.


----------



## 2Loose (6 Oct 2009)

Unfortunately just finished the scratchings, off to catch last orders and wash'em down with pint of BG Sips.


----------



## Chuffy (6 Oct 2009)

sticky sherbert said:


> Oooooh!.... Just found 8 tins of Irish stout in the shed, if you bring the Pork scratchings you can have some.


On my way! I'll grab a pig en-route. Fire up the deep fat fryer!


----------



## Paul Narramore (6 Oct 2009)

See if your favourite pub is in here.

www.beerintheevening.com


----------



## rich p (6 Oct 2009)

Just come back from the boozer having consumed more than a few pints of the guest ale which was Otter Ale (4.5%). Very palatable and a change from the Tuesday night Harveys (4%) I usually imbibe.
Wonder if the lady wife's awake

Night night.


----------



## Brock (9 Nov 2009)

Ah I enjoyed some Otter ales while in Devon recently, I believe they're a Devon brewery.

 Titanic bottle conditioned stout for me last night, great stuff.
Awards:
CAMRA Champion Bottled Beer of Britain 2009 – Gold
CAMRA Champion Bottled Beer of Britain 2007 – Silver,
CAMRA Champion Bottled Beer of Britain 2006 – Bronze
CAMRA Champion Bottled Beer of Britain 2005 – Bronze
CAMRA Champion Bottled Beer of Britain 2004 - Gold
CAMRA Champion Beer of the West Midlands 2003 - Bottles - Gold Crown

It's in Morissons' 4 bottles for £5.50 deal too.


----------



## Cubist (9 Nov 2009)

My lad's rugby club had Copper Dragon Golden Pippin on yesterday. What have I been missing? Nectar.


----------



## rich p (9 Nov 2009)

Cubist said:


> My lad's rugby club had Copper Dragon Golden Pippin on yesterday. What have I been missing? Nectar.



I don't know that one. Is it a cider or a golden ale of which I think there are a few too many of these days.


I had this raspberry concoction in Picardy recently. Odd but not unpleasant!


----------



## darkstar (9 Nov 2009)

My favorite beer is Mutzig, very strong but tasty.
However a quick search on youtube will find this; 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VU8hhVjprCs

Shows what it can do, i have witnessed similar sights!


----------



## amnesia (9 Nov 2009)

Tesco's Krieg (cherry) Beer gets my vote


----------



## Cubist (9 Nov 2009)

rich p said:


> I don't know that one. Is it a cider or a golden ale of which I think there are a few too many of these days.
> 
> 
> I had this raspberry concoction in Picardy recently. Odd but not unpleasant!


It's a golden ale, 3.9ABV, very tasty I thought.


----------



## pubrunner (9 Nov 2009)

Paul Narramore said:


> See if your favourite pub is in here.
> 
> www.beerintheevening.com



Ta for the link Paul. 

I see that our pub (now sold - but rated when we had it) is rated at 8.1 
out of 10.

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/comments.shtml/4319/

How I miss living in a pub !!!


----------



## rich p (9 Nov 2009)

Cubist said:


> It's a golden ale, 3.9ABV, very tasty I thought.



I do like golden ales but they are squeezing out traditional dark bitters apparently - possibly because they attract a younger audience.

My raspberry Kasteel was a cherry Kasteel I've just realised!


----------



## BrumJim (9 Nov 2009)

I find that ladies (wife and friend's wife) tend to prefer golden ales. And they (well, not those two specifically, but ladies in general) are the biggest growth area in beer drinking of all types.
My wife also likes Guinness, but not too keen on the old-fashioned amber and darker ales.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Nov 2009)

I had one of the scrummiest dark beers around last night - Adnams Broadside, lovely!


----------



## Brock (15 Nov 2009)

Fuller's 1845 tonight, proper good ale. burp.


----------



## Wolf04 (15 Nov 2009)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I had one of the scrummiest dark beers around last night - Adnams Broadside, lovely!



Of all the fine ales
available these days Broadside is my favourite.


----------



## amnesia (15 Nov 2009)

Just tucking into a bottle of Ringwood Brewery Old Thumper.

Made less than 10 miles from me, and very old skool 

http://www.ringwoodbrewery.co.uk/old-thumper.asp


----------



## Brock (15 Nov 2009)

amnesia said:


> Just tucking into a bottle of Ringwood Brewery Old Thumper.
> 
> Made less than 10 miles from me, and very old skool
> 
> http://www.ringwoodbrewery.co.uk/old-thumper.asp




Very nice it is too.. Was a guest ale in one of my Kent locals recently, had 4 or 5 pints and became an annoyance.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Nov 2009)

Just enjoying an 'Old Crafty Hen' which is the turbo-charged version on 'Old Speckled Hen' I think....any road up, very nice!


----------



## accountantpete (22 Nov 2009)

My favourite - worth going out of your way for even if it is brewed in Scotland


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Nov 2009)

accountantpete said:


> My favourite - worth going out of your way for even if it is brewed in Scotland



1000 mile round trip for a bottle of ale - that's dedication!! 

Ps - it is nice!


----------



## Paulus (23 Nov 2009)

It will soon be lunchtime, I have a day off work and my local sells a very good pint of Summer lightning. Or should I go to the next pub for a couple of pints of Fullers ESB and sleep the afternoon away?


----------



## Landslide (23 Nov 2009)

Hmm. I think it's ESB weather mesen...


----------



## mr Mag00 (23 Nov 2009)

quaffed quite a quantity of Guiness over the weekend dont normally consume too much but felt in the mood, and enjoyed it all


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Feb 2010)

Aaaah - the local offie has restocked with Sammy Smith's Oatmeal Stout.

Salute!!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Mar 2010)

Looks like it's only me that gets in here lately!!

Just enjoying a cool glass of Fürstenberg, a German beer, all the way from Mozzers!


----------



## darkstar (21 Mar 2010)

I've been on the Carlsberg Export since 1 today, feeling quite well.


----------



## sticky sherbert (21 Mar 2010)

I am all out on the beer front and have been since Christmas, I think a beer shopping run is needed.


----------



## dodgy (21 Mar 2010)

Just drinking a Singha, large bottle of supermarket sourced lager beer. Says it's a Thai beer, who knows!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Jun 2010)

Aaahhhh - a nice cool Hook Norton 'Haymaker' - _a distinctive pale ale!_


----------



## PaulB (11 Jun 2010)

If you drink wine you are a swine
If you drink beer, you must be a


----------



## darkstar (11 Jun 2010)

Had a few bottles of stella watching the opening match, few more tomorrow. Perfect beer for an England match


----------



## DJ (11 Jun 2010)

Cider........Luverly


----------



## c2c (11 Jun 2010)

ill be mainly drinking stella...........beer pah, lager, cold crisp lovely lager..... beer..... ?, double pah with a cherry on the top..........!!


----------



## User169 (11 Jun 2010)

Finally got my sweaty paws on a bottle of "Armand'Spirit". 







Last year, a thermostat blew at the 3 Fonteinen brewery ruining a shed load of beer. Rather enterprisingly, they decided to distill it down to an eau de vie.

Well, well - it's pretty damn good!


----------



## darkstar (12 Jun 2010)

Got my 2.5 pint stein filled up with Guinness before heading off to the local, lovely


----------



## Wolf04 (12 Jun 2010)

Tonight I shall be drinking a selection of ales from the Badger Brewery including England's Gold. Hope the team live up to that beer and not the Tanglefoot


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Aug 2010)

Just enjoyed a bottle of Hook Norton 'Old Hooky'

Might have another just to check quality control!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Aug 2010)

Now I realise I've run out. 

Must get Mrs 26x25 to nip up the offy


----------



## Archie_tect (13 Aug 2010)

...possibly a glass of Guiness later!


----------



## Dayvo (13 Aug 2010)

On my third can of strong Swedish beer, and that's after three large brandies at work after the day was brought to an abrupt end cos of TORRENTIAL rain. 

Cheers!


----------



## Dayvo (13 Aug 2010)

[QUOTE 242359"]
What swedish beer is that, then, Davyo?
[/quote]

http://www.dricka.se/ol/svensk-starkol/

It's OK, but I prefer real ale/bitter to lager, but you drink what you get!


----------



## User169 (13 Aug 2010)

Tripel Karmeliet for me tonight


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Aug 2010)

Anyone with direct access to quality continental beers should be banned from this thread!


----------



## Speicher (13 Aug 2010)

Yes, but only after we have confiscated the beers.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Aug 2010)

Speicher the Enforcer


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Aug 2010)

Ok, the Fullers Vintage and the Hardy's ale are a no-no, so it's Old Hooky, Hooky Gold or Sam Smith's Oatmeal Stout. I'll have a beer while I think about it.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Aug 2010)

Cheeky budvar- crozes hermitage combo c'est soir pour moi. Very euro doncha think?


----------



## User169 (20 Aug 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ok, the Fullers Vintage and the Hardy's ale



I got that far and was just about to head for the airport!


----------



## longers (20 Aug 2010)

Grimbergen Dubbel at the moment. 3 for £4. Only diddy bottles though.


----------



## longers (20 Aug 2010)

*waits for Delftse Post to say it's pish*


----------



## User169 (20 Aug 2010)

longers said:


> *waits for Delftse Post to say it's pish*



Not at all Longers - I can't remember that one (I don't drink dubbels very often), but their "Optimo Bruno" is sensational.


----------



## longers (20 Aug 2010)

I only bought them because as I got to the beer section a woman picked up the last three Hobgoblins and I'm glad she did as these are very tasty.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Sep 2010)

A little something I picked up on Le Continent!


----------



## User482 (10 Sep 2010)

Yummy.


----------



## User169 (10 Sep 2010)

User482 said:


> Yummy.



That really is the dog's danglies.


----------



## User482 (10 Sep 2010)

I knew that a man of your calibre would approve...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Sep 2010)

[QUOTE 242376"]
This Thread has 1,514 posts.

I reckon we should blitz it and overtake the Tea Thread for number of posts.

Beer is far more important than tea.

Plus beer-drinkers talk more shite in less words.

So should be a job easy!


[/quote]

I'm in


----------



## Bayerd (10 Sep 2010)

Me too, drinking just finished one of my own at the moment, a 5% bitter, best go get another.....


----------



## montage (11 Sep 2010)

back from the pub, saw a good fight between some middle aged men. Profit


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Sep 2010)

La Goudale, c'est bon!


----------



## User169 (13 Sep 2010)

V successful weekend - the local seems to have a acquired a job lot of De Struise' beers.

Kicked off with Pannepot - a chunky 10% dark ale

Then onto Black Albert - quite a significant 13% Russian Imperial Stout

Finishing up with Cuvee Delphinne - Black Albert matured in Bourbon barrels.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Sep 2010)

Delftse Post said:


> V successful weekend - the local seems to have a acquired a job lot of De Struise' beers.



Please send Red Cross parcel.


----------



## Terpsikhore (13 Sep 2010)

One of the things I miss now I've moved back to Essex instead of living in Lancaster is the lack of decent drink round here.

'Oop North', I could have gotten Deuchars, Doombar, Lancaster Blonde, Bluebird - plus the ciders; Old Rosie, Westons First Quality, Aspalls, Cheddar Valley...all within an easy journey by foot and public transport.

Whereas there are only a handful of decent pubs in my area...and most of them require driving to, which sort of defeats the point!! Moving house is clearly the order of the day here.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Sep 2010)

Odd that I should look at this thread!
I was drinking Doombar only last Thursday - at one of 'my local pubs'...(not that I drink much). The Case is Altered in Eastcote...

As an aside - is your name 'Ian' perchance, terpsikhore?  Or are you just dancing for fun?


----------



## Terpsikhore (13 Sep 2010)

Aperitif said:


> As an aside - is your name 'Ian' perchance, terpsikhore?  Or are you just dancing for fun?



 I'm afraid I'm going to have to show my ignorance here...I'm not sure what you're talking about!

My name most definitely is not Ian, though - wrong gender!


----------



## Aperitif (13 Sep 2010)

OK. Sorry - just drifting along...you'll get used to it!

Here


----------



## Terpsikhore (13 Sep 2010)

Yup, I did pick my username after the muse - I used to tap dance, once upon a time. Haven't done it for years, but I like to pretend I'm still worthy of naming myself after the muse of dancing. 

The 'Ian' bit was what threw me, sorry! Was racking my brain for any connections I could make between Terpsikhore and famous blokes called Ian. 

Doesn't help really that my little brother's called Ian, and picturing him in a tutu is enough to break anyone's train of thought...


----------



## Aperitif (13 Sep 2010)

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3KBuQHHKx0[/media]


It's that word...about 1 min 20 secs


----------



## Terpsikhore (13 Sep 2010)

OH! Terpsichorean! Gotcha (at last).

Now I feel like a right idiot - doesn't take much, mind.

They do say alcohol pickles the brain cells - perhaps I ought to lay off the Doombar...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Sep 2010)

Is this thread still on the first page?

Oh yeah, is now...


----------



## Dayvo (14 Sep 2010)

Terpsikhore said:


> One of the things I miss now I've moved back to Essex instead of living in Lancaster is the lack of decent drink round here




Thou jesteth!

Greene King IPA and Abbot, Adnams, Bass, Boddingtons, Youngs, Wadworths, Fullers, Marstons, Wells Bombardier, Shepherd Neame, Theakstones, Spitfire and LOADS more, are all found in and throughout Essex! 

Plus lots of largers and ciders!

Cheers


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Sep 2010)

Dayvo said:


> Plus lots of largers and ciders!
> 
> Cheers



I always likes a largers one, hic!!!


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2010)

I had a delightful ride in the Gower with Mrs rich p and theclaud this weekend and we indulged in a mid ride pint or 3 which included a flowery concoction, Beartown Peach Melbear. A golden ale with peach and elderflower flavours - it sounds gruesome and I certainly wouldn't want a whole night of it but an interesting tipple. Brewed in Congleton apparently.
Here's a gratuitous photo of the ladies and Jan, drinking something else!


----------



## Dayvo (14 Sep 2010)

Those glasses were all empty!

And there wasn't a bag of crisps in sight, either! Have you been banned from _using_ eating bags of crisps, Rich?


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2010)

Now I'm older and wiser I rarely pose naked any more Dave! Thye ravages of time and all that....


----------



## User169 (15 Sep 2010)

My colleagues have this afternoon given me a bottle of Mikkeller Special Edition 2010 – Stella 1, so I'm off home to wrestle with 1.5l of strong porter.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Sep 2010)

Just having a glass of Wagtail Brewery's 'Royal Norfolk' - I've tasted worse!


----------



## rich p (18 Sep 2010)

I've just been wondering in Chat whether it's too early or not for a beer. You've just provided a cogent argument in favour 3BM!


----------



## Dayvo (18 Sep 2010)

I've been on the 'Kompils' for a couple of hours! 

'Tis never too early!


----------



## rich p (18 Sep 2010)

went for this one
Thoroughbred Bad Ram


----------



## amnesia (18 Sep 2010)

Just opened a bottle of OLD TOM ORIGINAL (8.5%)







Voted the World's Best Ale 2009.

http://www.frederic-...ers/oldtom.html

Gotta try the chocolate version sometime - I have only ever seen the original version in the shops though


----------



## Bayerd (18 Sep 2010)

amnesia said:


> Just opened a bottle of OLD TOM ORIGINAL (8.5%)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now I know why your forum name is Amnesia....

Great ale, I've just brewed my xmas beer for this year, hopefully will turn out about 10% and dark, plenty of roasted barley in there!


----------



## User169 (27 Sep 2010)

Most enjoyable weekend on the beer front; went to a small festival featuring some interesting brewers from Scandinavia, NL, Belgium and Italy, with one representative from the UK, Marble Brewery in Manchester - a very personable bunch with some really top brews. 

Lots of double IPAs and imperial stouts in evidence and extreme brewing seems very much the order of the day - there was quite a number of beers of 10% and higher (26% was the highest I tried) and one Danish brewery had a beer with a theoretical 1000 IBU (Stella weighs in at something about 30 IBU). Some of it seemed a bit gimmicky, but makes a change from the more established styles.


----------



## stavros (27 Sep 2010)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'll have a Stella, and a Babycham for the missus.



I tried to get a Stella once but she slapped me face!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Sep 2010)

Hope it's not too early to talk about beer! 

Yesterday I had a day off from 'the grind' and walking back through town I hadn't time to visit my independent offie so I bought a bottle of IPA from M&S and I have to say it was excellent. Don't know who brews it for them but they seemed to know what they were up to.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Sep 2010)

Nearly forgot, I had a pint of St Austell's 'Proper Job' at a pub in Kingston-on-Thames on Sunday. 
Very nice beer and well kept but £3.50/pint


----------



## BrumJim (28 Sep 2010)

Have just taken delivery of 8 bottles of Golden Promise. Not the worlds most exciting taste, but boy, does it go down well. Seriously drinkable.


----------



## User169 (28 Sep 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nearly forgot, I had a pint of St Austell's 'Proper Job' at a pub in Kingston-on-Thames on Sunday.
> Very nice beer and well kept but £3.50/pint



I think St Austell's brew the M&S IPA!

Took delivery of a case of assorted gueuze today. Will probably give on a go later on.


----------



## Liveaxle (28 Sep 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nearly forgot, I had a pint of St Austell's 'Proper Job' at a pub in Kingston-on-Thames on Sunday.
> Very nice beer and well kept but £3.50/pint




Tis a nice pint but £3.50????

Just been givan a selection box of Atlantic brewery from Newquay's ales, Their Fistral ale is yum!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Sep 2010)

Liveaxle said:


> Just been givan a selection box of Atlantic brewery from Newquay's ales, Their Fistral ale is yum!



As you're down that way - do you ever go to The Blue Anchor in Helston where they make their own beer? Nice isn't it?


----------



## Liveaxle (28 Sep 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> As you're down that way - do you ever go to The Blue Anchor in Helston where they make their own beer? Nice isn't it?




'Spingo' ! 

Skinners brewery in Truro is making some nice stuff now and being sold in quite a few pubs around here.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Sep 2010)

Delftse Post said:


> I think St Austell's brew the M&S IPA!



You're right DP, I've just had a quick google - coincidence!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Oct 2010)

Mmmm Old Hooky, just thinking about cracking open a 'Twelve Days'


----------



## Aperitif (1 Oct 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nearly forgot, I had a pint of St Austell's 'Proper Job' at a pub in Kingston-on-Thames on Sunday.
> Very nice beer and well kept but £3.50/pint



Wow! I was drinking that last night Ed - £3.10 in Ye Olde Kings Head in Borough/London Bridge - nice drop of stuff, as I was mentioning to another forrumer (no names no pack drill, you know who) earlier today!

People with taste eh?

So far I have learned that 'cwrw' is beer in Welsh, and 'Korev' is beer in Cornish. We live in enlightened times! 

Ooops! Forgot to say that I have just been 'downstairs' and purchased Tanglefoot (buy 2 get 1 free) for the moment I return from the midnight ride to dunwich


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Oct 2010)

Shows how much posher K-on-T is, 40p/pint more - nice beer though anyway!!!
Have a good ride tonight Martin!!


----------



## User169 (1 Oct 2010)

One of these bad boys for me tonight.


----------



## Headgardener (1 Oct 2010)

^^^ Green beer?


----------



## GM (1 Oct 2010)

A nice cool Cobra, with a nice hot curry


----------



## User169 (8 Oct 2010)

Has it changed its name? I thought that one was called Ye Olde Mitre - used to go there quite a bit when I worked in the area.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Oct 2010)

I had the good sense to chuck a couple of bottles of Hooky Gold in the fridge before coming to work. Should be nice and cold by the time I get home, warm in my office this afternoon so will be most welcome, shlurp.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Oct 2010)

Slight change of plan - Meantime brewery London Porter instead and Mrs 3BM indulged herself with a Belgian Pink Elephant cherry wheatbeer. Most acceptable!


----------



## Amheirchion (9 Oct 2010)

I'll go for a pint of Enville Ale please. Lovely honey beer brewed local to my old man.


----------



## BrumJim (10 Oct 2010)

+1.

It's my wife's favourite brew too. Used to be regular down at my local, but sadly no longer. Lighter in colour than most lagers, but more taste than most ales.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Oct 2010)

Uncle Mort said:


> Breaking news in Belgoland - Westvleteren will soon be on sale in the supermarket!



Interesting article Mort 

I gave a dutch mate of mine an old set of wheels the other week and he paid me in beer


----------



## User169 (27 Oct 2010)

Uncle Mort said:


> Breaking news in Belgoland - Westvleteren will soon be on sale in the supermarket!



Bowing to the inevitable I suppose. It's usually not that difficult to find in shops in any event, although the scarcity does encourage some fairly outrageous prices. I'm trying to track down one of the wooden crates to go on the front of my commuter.


----------



## User169 (27 Oct 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Interesting article Mort
> 
> I gave a dutch mate of mine an old set of wheels the other week and he paid me in beer



Let us know what you make of the Hoegaarden Rose!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Oct 2010)

Delftse Post said:


> Let us know what you make of the Hoegaarden Rose!



Will do, DP - it's one I haven't tried yet.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Oct 2010)

Uncle Mort said:


> It's very sweet - not to my taste. I quite like the fruit beers but I prefer the sourer ones.



I don't like fruit beers at all, Mort - I was going to offload this one to the missus as she quite likes them. I'd have a swig for scientific purposes though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Oct 2010)

Uncle Mort said:


> And they said romance was dead!


----------



## User169 (27 Oct 2010)

Uncle Mort said:


> It's very sweet - not to my taste. I quite like the fruit beers but I prefer the sourer ones.



It's also v low in alcohol (about 3% I think). Not nice!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Oct 2010)

[QUOTE 242445"]
Bottled Caledonian 80 went down a treat.
[/quote]

Lovely stuff. There's some very nice Scottish ales about. 

Reminds me, I've got a bottle of Skull Splitter lurking 'in stock' by the rather wonderful Orkney Brewery - with breakfast out of the way I'm almost tempted, if I wasn't at work and the beer wasn't at home.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Oct 2010)

not bad, I've tasted worse...


----------



## TVC (29 Oct 2010)

It's a workmate's leaving do tonight, so I have the grim prospect of spending the evening drinking in a Weatherspoons. Prey for me.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Oct 2010)

Delftse Post said:


> Let us know what you make of the Hoegaarden Rose!



Boiled sweet flavour - vile!


----------



## User169 (29 Oct 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Boiled sweet flavour - vile!




Ha!Ha!Ha! Bloody awful isn't it?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Oct 2010)

Delftse Post said:


> Ha!Ha!Ha! Bloody awful isn't it?



Managed to take the taste away with a Frankenheim Alt.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Oct 2010)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It's a workmate's leaving do tonight, so I have the grim prospect of spending the evening drinking in a Weatherspoons. *Prey for me*.




The beer or the female company?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Nov 2010)

Small glass of Schwelmer Alt ... purely for medicinal purposes, natch.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Nov 2010)

Mad Goose pale ale - a very fine ale, highly recommended. 

Am I on my own in here? Hello, beer...popular beverage...


----------



## Speicher (12 Nov 2010)

I prefer a light sort of beer*, suggest one please. 



* not sure if I can say Lag*er in here


----------



## dan_bo (12 Nov 2010)

Speicher said:


> I prefer a light sort of beer*, suggest one please.
> 
> 
> 
> * not sure if I can say Lag*er in here



I'm enjoying Asahi tonight- nice and dry.


----------



## Speicher (12 Nov 2010)

I have enjoyed the Singha beer that the local (and excellent) Thai restaurant serves.

Mr T B McGinty - have you drunk all the beer that your Dutch friend gave you?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Nov 2010)

Speicher said:


> I have enjoyed the Singha beer that the local (and excellent) Thai restaurant serves.
> 
> Mr T B McGinty - have you drunk all the beer that your Dutch friend gave you?



Just about - couple left - hic!

Try this if you can find it - Young's light ale, very nice.


----------



## User169 (26 Nov 2010)

Thought I'd resurrect this thread. Had some Maredsous 10 last night. 







Really didn't like it at all; tasted like homebrew made with extract. Did have three though just to make sure the first two weren't duff.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Nov 2010)

Delftse Post said:


> Thought I'd resurrect this thread. Had some Maredsous 10 last night.
> 
> Really didn't like it at all; tasted like homebrew made with extract. Did have three though just to make sure the first two weren't duff.



Hmmm, I've got one of those in stock - was hanging on to it but if it's rubbish I'll just have to choke it down.


----------



## Silver Fox (26 Nov 2010)

Too much Theakston's Old Peculiar and Pendle Witch last night  Feeling fragile today but great fun at the time.


----------



## Haitch (26 Nov 2010)

Delftse Post said:


> Had some Maredsous 10 last night.
> 
> Really didn't like it at all; tasted like homebrew made with extract. Did have three though just to make sure the first two weren't duff.





I have not had that much Maredsous but when i have I've always found it better from the tap than from the bottle.


----------



## dan_bo (26 Nov 2010)

Picking up a crate of jupiler later woohoo!!!!!


----------



## Paulus (26 Nov 2010)

I am having my own boys day out. (see post on the breakfast thread) I will be going to the pub after the cafe for a couple of pints of Timothy Taylor's landlord, and a pint or two of Summer Lightning. I don't intend to do a lot today. All welcome.


----------



## Corvette chic (26 Nov 2010)

Need beer to lubricate my throat.... a nice IPA would go down really well nothing namby pamby (i.e. under 4.5%)


----------



## User169 (26 Nov 2010)

Alan H said:


> I have not had that much Maredsous but when i have I've always found it better from the tap than from the bottle.



Ah, that's interesting - I'll have to look out for it on draught! 

Got some Emelisse Imperial Russian Stout lined up for tonight.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Nov 2010)

Bought a couple of these the other day, it's strong but it tastes too much of alcohol to me, still needs must and all that... 










Nice to see you back CC


----------



## Corvette chic (26 Nov 2010)

Thanks for those splendid tipples TBM

Cheers for welcome I've had a crap 6 months of inertia... still once I'm over my infection hopefully be out and about on the wheels


----------



## User169 (26 Nov 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Bought a couple of these the other day, it's strong but it tastes too much of alcohol to me, still needs must and all that...
> 
> 
> Nice to see you back CC



Seems to be the way these days to make IPAs with high ABVs. Fair enough, but I end up completed mangled after three or four...


----------



## 2Loose (26 Nov 2010)

Delftse Post said:


> Seems to be the way these days to make IPAs with high ABVs. Fair enough, but I end up completed mangled after three or four...



I nearly choked on my Brew Dog Punk IPA! (Got the day off and have been Christmatised (Ta TT!) at the shops all morning so feel I deserve it).


----------



## User169 (26 Nov 2010)

2Loose said:


> I nearly choked on my Brew Dog Punk IPA! (Got the day off and have been Christmatised (Ta TT!) at the shops all morning so feel I deserve it).



Quite like the Punk IPA. They make another IPA, "Sink the Bismark", which comes in at 41%! I guess they must run it through an ice cream maker a few times. They sell it at my local, but the 85EUR (!) price tag for a 330ml bottle has put me off (up 'til now at least).


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Nov 2010)

Got given one of these the other day - might have it on stand-by to wash the taste of DP's 'unrecommendation' away.







Is it any good?


----------



## philipbh (26 Nov 2010)

Delftse Post said:


> Seems to be the way these days to make IPAs with high ABVs. Fair enough, but I end up completed mangled after three or four...




Tesco's are selling an "American IPA" with an ABV of 9.0%

Tasty!


----------



## User169 (26 Nov 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Got given one of these the other day - might have it on stand-by to wash the taste of DP's 'unrecommendation' away.
> 
> Is it any good?



It's a while since I've tried it, but it's pretty good I think. It used to be NL's strongest beer, but Grolsch canon is 11.5 and the smaller brewers now make some fairly pokey stuff. They sell Grand Prestige in the supermarket so I'll pick up a bottle on the way home and give it a go. 

Don't give up on the Maredsous; I think the style threw me. It says it's a triple and I was expecting something else. It is after all made at Moortgat who are generally extremely excellent.


----------



## User169 (26 Nov 2010)

philipbh said:


> Tesco's are selling an "American IPA" with an ABV of 9.0%
> 
> Tasty!



Sounds good. I like American IPAs, especially when they use Amarillo hops.


----------



## BrumJim (26 Nov 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Mad Goose pale ale - a very fine ale, highly recommended.
> 
> Am I on my own in here? Hello, beer...popular beverage...




Prefer a bit of UBU myself, but it's marginal.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Nov 2010)

Delftse Post said:


> Don't give up on the Maredsous; I think the style threw me. It says it's a triple and I was expecting something else. It is after all made at Moortgat who are generally extremely excellent.



Mmmm not half bad in actual fact!


----------



## User169 (26 Nov 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Mmmm not half bad in actual fact!



Blimey - early kick-off chez 3BM?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Nov 2010)

Delftse Post said:


> Blimey - early kick-off chez 3BM?



Afternoon off work DP, if a chap can't have a glass of ale when the week's toil is over...


----------



## Dayvo (26 Nov 2010)

Currently enjoying some Tuborg Christmas beer; it has more of a bitter/real ale taste!


----------



## darkstar (26 Nov 2010)

Guinness tonight for the rugby.


----------



## Stephenite (26 Nov 2010)

Cheers everyone.

Gf is on the work's xmas do so I'm currently enjoying Budvar (at £2.60 a can!)



Bah humbug, Dayvo, it's too early to start on the jule øl.

Having said that i have already opened a bottle of 'julemust'. Well, i needed something to wash down the vodka with, ok.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Nov 2010)

The Hertog Jan is mighty fine!


----------



## krushavik (26 Nov 2010)

Waggledance is real smooth pint.


----------



## User169 (27 Nov 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The Hertog Jan is mighty fine!



Just opened a 750ml bottle - ruddy norah!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Nov 2010)

Mort, unlike gutsy DP's bucket of the stuff I only had a 300ml bottle, barely enough to wet the inside of a glass - lovely stuff though, strong but not drowned in alcohol. I say go for it, esp if there's an offer!

Got a 'Criminally Bad Elf' beer for later - looks like the unruly cousin of the chuoffe gnome...


----------



## BrumJim (27 Nov 2010)

Dandelion and Mad Goose in the fridge for tonight. Must get them out soon to get them a bit warmer for drinking.

Some Porter from Burton bridge ready to be drunk next, but have to wait for Sunday.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Nov 2010)

BrumJim said:


> Dandelion and Mad Goose in the fridge for tonight.



In-the-fridge!!!!! good God man, what's wrong with you, is your pantry broken?


----------



## Baggy (27 Nov 2010)

Mmm. have just thoroughly enjoyed a bottle of Suffolk Springer. Last bottle we had though


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Nov 2010)

I have just had a couple of glasses of Quebec's finest (and allegedly one of the best 'tripels' in the world), 'La Fin Du Monde'. Oh, it is very, very nice indeed. And yes, there are tripels to compare with the best Belgians. This is gorgeous, fruity, spiced, complex golden stuff. Even my wife, who doesn't drink, loved the smell so much she had to take a sip and said it was amazing.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Nov 2010)

Shame, don't seem to be able to find Fin Du Monde in the UK. If anyone knows where it's available, let me know please.


----------



## Globalti (2 Dec 2010)

Gotta tell you..... last night I had two of the most perfect pints I've ever had in 36 years of drinking: the Robin Hood Inn in Helmshore, a proper beer drinkers' pub, four small cosy rooms, no juke box or fruit machines, coal fires blazing and the freshest, brightest clearest most flavoursome pint of Copper Dragon Best Bitter followed by a crystal clear pint of their Golden Pippin, which is so blond it's almost water white. Both went down a treat leaving perfect white lacing on the glasses; if I had been in walking distance I'd have had two more.

I'm still savouring the experience this morning.


----------



## vernon (2 Dec 2010)

Last night I discovered that my bottles of Old Speckled Hen were tastier and more intoxicating than I remembered. The I read the labels and discovered that they were bottles of Old Crafty Hen - an industrial strength version of OSH.

I wished that I'd had mis-purchased more than the two bottles and made do with exploring whisky and snow as a novelty drink.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Dec 2010)

How did you get on with the Hertog Jan, DP?

That's If you're still with us after 750ml of the stuff...


----------



## User169 (2 Dec 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> How did you get on with the Hertog Jan, DP?
> 
> That's If you're still with us after 750ml of the stuff...




Very enjoyable! A sweet, fruity brew with a serious alcohol kick. I had to have a bit of a lie down afterwards. Just a shame that Hertog Jan is an AB InBev brand these days.

I also had one of these at the weekend; stout aged on bourbon barrels. Very tasty stuff.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Dec 2010)

I'm quite fond of oak-aged beers. I love Innis & Gunn, although it's apparently not to everyone's taste. I am also glad that not all brewers do this. It's a good thing there's variety but you wouldn't want beer ending up like some South Australian red wine I've had and tasting of nothing but sweet vanilla...

Ooh, BTW - I did mussels in La Fin Du Fond the other day with garlic and parsely. Chopped leeks and potatoes fried in butter and then finished with just enough water, added after the mussels were done. Pepper, touch of cream and warm crusty bread, and you have the perfect supper. Yum.


----------



## Corvette chic (2 Dec 2010)

TBM alledgedly Oddbins are stocking La Fin du Monde.... according to the Indy.... Globalti git outta my alehouse! Nah glad you enjoyed yourself next time go by bike/taxi/get a nominated driver it's a great pub


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Dec 2010)

Unibroue (the Quebec brewery who make 'La Fin du Monde') also do another excellent Belgian-style dark beer called 'Maudite' ('cursed')... if Oddbins are stocking that, I'd get a few in too.


----------



## Globalti (2 Dec 2010)

Corvette chic said:


> TBM alledgedly Oddbins are stocking La Fin du Monde.... according to the Indy.... Globalti git outta my alehouse! Nah glad you enjoyed yourself next time go by bike/taxi/get a nominated driver it's a great pub



I'm there most Thursday evenings for the first part of the quiz; always leave at about 9.45.


----------



## Bodhbh (2 Dec 2010)

philipbh said:


> Tesco's are selling an "American IPA" with an ABV of 9.0%



I'm getting a taste for this stuff, although at 9.0% and 3 bottles for 4quid I'm wondering if the White Lightening brigade is too - it's completely sold out in our local!


----------



## Corvette chic (2 Dec 2010)

Well I've not been out this week as I've been ill but usually in spring/summer/autumn we nip in there for pinty or two  i'll have to try and get in there one Thursday! BE AFRAID.... nah


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Dec 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Ooh, BTW - I did mussels in La Fin Du Fond the other day with garlic and parsely. Chopped leeks and potatoes fried in butter and then finished with just enough water, added after the mussels were done. Pepper, touch of cream and warm crusty bread, and you have the perfect supper. Yum.



As if it isn't appalling enough I can't get my hands on this stuff some folk are lobbing it over their nosh, _gah_!...


----------



## User169 (2 Dec 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I'm quite fond of oak-aged beers. I love Innis & Gunn, although it's apparently not to everyone's taste. I am also glad that not all brewers do this. It's a good thing there's variety but you wouldn't want beer ending up like some South Australian red wine I've had and tasting of nothing but sweet vanilla...
> 
> Ooh, BTW - I did mussels in La Fin Du Fond the other day with garlic and parsely. Chopped leeks and potatoes fried in butter and then finished with just enough water, added after the mussels were done. Pepper, touch of cream and warm crusty bread, and you have the perfect supper. Yum.



Really having problems tracking down La Fin Du Monde. If I do, I doubt i'll be in a position to splash it on mussels, delicious though it sounds!


----------



## User169 (2 Dec 2010)

Bodhbh said:


> I'm getting a taste for this stuff, although at 9.0% and 3 bottles for 4quid I'm wondering if the White Lightening brigade is too - it's completely sold out in our local!



I saw something a few days ago that there are plans to tax beer over 7.5% at a higher rate. Maybe that will help!


----------



## Globalti (2 Dec 2010)

Er, why are people in this thread still discussing Euro-fizz when the title is BEER?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Dec 2010)

Globalti said:


> Er, why are people in this thread still discussing Euro-fizz when the title is BEER?



Unibroue, La Fin du Monde, Euro-fizz???!!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Dec 2010)

Globalti said:


> Er, why are people in this thread still discussing Euro-fizz when the title is BEER?



Read and learn: http://beeradvocate.com/beer/style


----------



## User169 (2 Dec 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> How did you get on with the Hertog Jan, DP?
> 
> That's If you're still with us after 750ml of the stuff...



Just downed another one - very agreeable.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Dec 2010)

Delftse Post said:


> Just downed another one - very agreeable.



Sterling work!!


----------



## User169 (3 Dec 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Sterling work!!



Felt a bit ropey this morning; missed my train stop and ended up in Amsterdam. Could have been worse - I sometimes catch a train which fetches up somewhere in Poland.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Dec 2010)

Delftse Post said:


> Felt a bit ropey this morning; missed my train stop and ended up in Amsterdam. Could have been worse - I sometimes catch a train which fetches up somewhere in Poland.



Oops! still look on the bright side, you can pop into De Bierkoning while you're in town.


----------



## User169 (3 Dec 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Oops! still look on the bright side, you can pop into De Bierkoning while you're in town.



Funny you should mention that...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Dec 2010)

Delftse Post said:


> Funny you should mention that...



Mad Goose and Prince Loony's Ruby Ale for me. Cheers!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Dec 2010)

A warming Sam Smith's Oatmeal stout, well earned after running a few errands in town - it was Hell, shaln't go there again until the new year...


----------



## User169 (8 Dec 2010)

Just signed up for this extravaganza:

http://www.kasteelvaneizeringen.be/

The resulting beer will be ready some time next year.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Dec 2010)

Delftse Post said:


> Just signed up for this extravaganza:
> 
> http://www.kasteelvaneizeringen.be/
> 
> The resulting beer will be ready some time next year.



That looks really good. I'm quite jealous.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Dec 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> A warming Sam Smith's Oatmeal stout, well earned after running a few errands in town - it was Hell, shaln't go there again until the new year...



Ah, I used to have one of those occasionally in the Old Wooden Doll on the North Shields fishquay... very, very nice, although I have to say, the St Ambroise Oatmeal Stout from Montreal is a very good replacement this side of the Atlantic. Young's version isn't bad either.


----------



## Bayerd (8 Dec 2010)

Bayerd said:


> Now I know why your forum name is Amnesia....
> 
> Great ale, I've just brewed my xmas beer for this year, hopefully will turn out about 10% and dark, plenty of roasted barley in there!



Well, it didn't turn out as strong as I thought it might, about 7.5%.

However, I had to crack one open (for QA purposes you understand).

It's got a real deep ruby red colour, lovely and warming with a kind of port aftertaste. My patience has paid off, and the rest can wait until xmas.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Dec 2010)

Just had a Westmalle dubbel and a Maingold Landbier.

Local offie was doing a Christmas beer tasting too, I was forced to try the Ridgeway Brewery range; Lump of Coal, Reindeer Droppings, Reindeer's Revenge and all the Elfs. Tried 'em all ... hic!


----------



## User169 (12 Dec 2010)

Awesome weekend in Belgium.

Highlights:

1988 vintage faro - not usually a fan of faro, but this wasn;t to sweet
young Orval - completely different from the bottled versions you usually get - much hoppier and less brett character

Also, tried 15 or so unblended lambics from Boon, Cantillon, Girardin, De Troch, Oud Beersel and possibly others.


----------



## User169 (12 Dec 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Just had a Westmalle dubbel



The best dubbel, I reckon. Have you tried the tripel? That's a great beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Dec 2010)

Delftse Post said:


> The best dubbel, I reckon. Have you tried the tripel? That's a great beer.



Hmm, not sure, label looks kind of familiar. Might see if I can get a mixed case of Westmalle as the dubbel was very good.

Your beer weekend in Belgium looked good, what you can remember of it!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Dec 2010)

Christmas order now placed with Beers of Europe, shlurp.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Jan 2011)

Last night, one of these...






and one of these...


----------



## User169 (3 Jan 2011)

Looks like London has just acquired a decent new pub...

http://www.eustontap.com/index.php

A couple of brews on tap from Manchester's excellent Marble Brewery should be enough to tempt. A definite stop-off for the next time I'm in London.


----------



## NickM (9 Jan 2011)

Today has been, in many respects, a bit crap. First we discovered (just as we were about to set off for a bike ride) that a _5 litre_ container of ecological washing-up liquid, stored (in a carpeted area) under the stairs along with a lot of other stuff, had been quietly leaking for who knows how long. Long enough to empty the blasted thing. Not easy to clear up...

Then we discovered a road in Essex (near Toot Hill) which had patches of slush - completely unexpectedly, since it was 5 degrees and hasn't snowed in London for ages. Oh, and there was black ice. Lots of it. Completely indistinguishable from the expected patches of shiny tarmac on the nearly-worn-out roads of the South-east. I fell off. Being risk-averse, we gave up and went home.

To spend most of the rest of the day clearing up the under-stair space. Cuh.

But now I am drinking a Guldenberg, and things are looking up somewhat


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jan 2011)

Had a very nice Maredsous Tripel last night and a Kasteel Bruin which were both quite lively at 10 and 11%. 
I really enjoyed the Kasteel although it doesn't get a brilliant write up on beeradvocate, Michael Jackson liked it though and the brewery owner looks a card so it's OK by me - going to have another one in a minute just to make sure. Cheers!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jan 2011)

I had a Brooklyn Brewery Black Chocolate Stout the other day - _very_ nice indeed, in fact one of the best 'chocolate' stouts I have ever tasted. I also have a St Ambroise 2010 Vintage Ale of these stored away, though I am not sure that it will stay that way very long...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jan 2011)

Last night I had a very nice Boon Mariage Parfait Geuze (and a De Konick blond)


----------



## User169 (10 Jan 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Last night I had a very nice *Boon Mariage Parfait Geuze* (and a De Konick blond)



Lovely stuff! A geuze would definitely be my desert island beer.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jan 2011)

Delftse Post said:


> Lovely stuff! A geuze would definitely be my desert island beer.




my current prefered accompaniment to spicy food too


----------



## heretic (10 Jan 2011)

Brampton Brewery Impy Dark.


----------



## User169 (12 Jan 2011)

Hertog Jan's "Grand Prestige" on tap last night. A perfect winter warmer and a hefty 10%. 

(Went to a lunch a few weeks ago in Belgium and sat next to a bloke who introduced himself only as "Michel". Just noticed his picture in the press and it turns out he's Michel "Moortgat", CEO of the Duvel Moortgat brewery, makers of one of the world's great beers. Wish I'd realised at the time)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jan 2011)

Delftse Post said:


> Hertog Jan's "Grand Prestige" on tap last night. A perfect winter warmer and a hefty 10%.
> 
> (Went to a lunch a few weeks ago in Belgium and sat next to a bloke who introduced himself only as "Michel". Just noticed his picture in the press and it turns out he's Michel "Moortgat", CEO of the Duvel Moortgat brewery, makers of one of the world's great beers. Wish I'd realised at the time)



Lovely, I had one of those a few pages back, bottled though, is it very different on tap? Just the one Maredsous Tripel for me last night. 
DP, just think how your life could've been transformed by becoming chums with the boss of Duvel!


----------



## User169 (12 Jan 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Lovely, I had one of those a few pages back, bottled though, is it very different on tap? Just the one Maredsous Tripel for me last night.



A bit sweeter and more carbonation, but not hugely different.



threebikesmcginty said:


> DP, just think how your life could've been transformed by becoming chums with the boss of Duvel!



Believe me, it makes me cry just thinking about what could have been!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jan 2011)

Just trying out one of those Tesco American Double IPA's. The hops are almost overwhelming, both smell and taste, my olfactory senses have been knocked for six! Not saying it isn't good I just haven't quite worked out if I really like it yet, it's quite something!


----------



## User169 (12 Jan 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Just trying out one of those Tesco American Double IPA's. The hops are almost overwhelming, both smell and taste, my olfactory senses have been knocked for six! Not saying it isn't good I just haven't quite worked out if I really like it yet, it's quite something!



Drat! I looked for those last week, but thought it was Sainsburys. Does it say what the hops are?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jan 2011)

Delftse Post said:


> Drat! I looked for those last week, but thought it was Sainsburys. Does it say what the hops are?



Fresh whole flower hops from America's West coast is as much as I can narrow it down for you. It's worth trying, let me know if you struggle finding it over there, DP - happily post you one.


----------



## Haitch (12 Jan 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Just trying out one of those Tesco American Double IPA's.




An American Indian Pale Ale?!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jan 2011)

Alan H said:


> An American Indian Pale Ale?!



If it's American Indian, they could call it Pale Face Ale?!!


----------



## rich p (13 Jan 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> If it's American Indian, they could call it Pale Face Ale?!!




They'd sioux


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Jan 2011)

rich p said:


> They'd sioux



I'd hopi they would!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jan 2011)

Nice glass of Duvel golden ale, from the house of DP's close personal friend...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 Jan 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nice glass of Duvel golden ale, from the house of DP's close personal friend...



Don't rub it in now...


----------



## Aperitif (16 Jan 2011)

Saw this book on CoolHunting - for all you experts out there.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Jan 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Saw this book on CoolHunting - for all you experts out there.


First time i went to Houston I visited the house of a beer can collector, he'd died but his widow showed us round and gave us a tour of their house, he'd nailed all his empties to the building, it was quite something! She's since died and the house is now owned by the Orange Show Centre for Visionary Art. Worth a visit if you're in town and want to see something a bit different.







http://www.beercanhouse.org/


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jan 2011)

Good one Ed!
Actually, I have used the marbles embedded in wood device on many occasions and there is a school wall in Camden where it has been used with stock bricks...but doesn't quite 'work'.
The man has a lovely beer gut - as testament to the raw materials!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jan 2011)

Delftse Post said:


> Does it say what the hops are?



Just seen this on the brewdog site - think it's the same stuff...


----------



## BrumJim (21 Jan 2011)

Bottle of Old Tom for me tonight.
http://www.frederic-robinson.co.uk/beers/oldtom.html
Mmmmm


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Jan 2011)

I am entirely off beer until I have lost the weight I want to lose...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jan 2011)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I am entirely off beer until I have lost the weight I want to lose...



On a happier note, my delivery of beer arrived today. 

I'm restocked with:

La Trappe, Rochefort, Delirium, St Bernadus, Orval, Duvel and a couple of others. 

Edit: and a Geuze Boon, quite excited, haven't tried one of these before...


----------



## longers (21 Jan 2011)

Because I've bloody well earned it I went round by the health food shop tonight and picked up three bottles of beer I like and haven't had for a while.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jan 2011)

Orval


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jan 2011)

Uncle Mort said:


> Well, I'm off beer!
> 
> I have to eradicate all forms of anything tasty and vaguely enjoyable from my diet for the next few weeks and gradually introduce them one by one. So I'll just be watching from afar.



That's a bummer, Mort. Is this one of those 'find something that's disagreeing with you' type things?

Fingers crossed for you it's not the beer if that's the case!

I don't suppose that I can mention the Orval I had last night was an incredibly tasty beer then? The Delirium Nocturnum was good too!


----------



## longers (23 Jan 2011)

Uncle Mort said:


> Well, I'm off beer!





Hopefully you get the right answer and quickly too!

edited for: editing.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jan 2011)

longers said:


> I went round by the health food shop tonight and picked up three bottles of beer I like and haven't had for a while.



I like the fact they call offies health food shops round your way, longers. Come on then, spill the beans - name of the beer please?!!


----------



## longers (23 Jan 2011)

It really is a health food shop! 

That's an old photo as there's no canned beer anymore and quite a different range.

The beer was 3 different bottles by the Millstone Brewery. All good.

edited for: editing.


----------



## Bayerd (23 Jan 2011)

longers said:


> It really is a health food shop!
> 
> That's an old photo as there's no canned beer anymore and quite a different range.
> 
> ...



I can vouch for the fact that it does sell a very good range of bottled beers for a health food shop. Not been in for a while now I brew my own


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jan 2011)

Just purchased a couple of bottles of Orkney Brewery Skull Splitters, well worth a try if you haven't. It's quite a strong beer at 8.5 abv and comes in a 330ml bottle. The taste is lovely, reminds me of a Thomas Hardy Ale almost, but not quite as meaty if you know what I mean.


----------



## User169 (22 Feb 2011)

Great headline on the front page of one of the commuter papers here today:

_"Wife beater beer: British men slap their wives after Belgian beer"
_


----------



## User482 (24 Feb 2011)

I kept it local last night:


----------



## Chilternrides (24 Feb 2011)

Cor! My first visit here and I get offered a beer, not bad at all.

I'll have anything that is over 3% but under 5.5% abv, and NOT called Pilsner Urquell  

Something like an Old Speckled Hen or Taylor's Landlord would be nice.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Feb 2011)

Taylor's Landlord.. marvelous, I'll I have one of those too... welcome to CycleChat...*raises glass - 'chink'*


----------



## BrumJim (24 Feb 2011)

Last night - Enville, Enville Ginger and Blue Monkey BG Sips.

Enville is now so much one of my favourites that it is my first pint if its on sale. Usually its the one I haven't heard of that gets first dibs.


----------



## User169 (23 Mar 2011)

Snagged a 3 pack of Westvleteren earlier in the week. The stuff seems to be more readily available than it was, but still somewhat pricey (33 euro beans for the three).


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Mar 2011)

Delftse Post said:


> Snagged a 3 pack of Westvleteren earlier in the week. The stuff seems to be more readily available than it was, but still somewhat pricey (33 euro beans for the three).



That's the only one I haven't tried from my Trappist List - impossible to get from here. Was it nice?


----------



## User169 (23 Mar 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That's the only one I haven't tried from my Trappist List - impossible to get from here. Was it nice?



Haven't drunk them yet, although I've tried the 12 before which is most excellent. Let me know if you want to try them - I can go and get some more easily enough.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Mar 2011)

Delftse Post said:


> Haven't drunk them yet, although I've tried the 12 before which is most excellent. Let me know if you want to try them - I can go and get some more easily enough.



That's a very kind offer - yes please.


----------



## Sleeping Menace (23 Mar 2011)

you can keep the beer.. 
I have a very nice bottle of Cannonau calling me.. .. and the Filu e Ferru is crying out to follow it.........


........................
http://anotherdooratthe.endoftheinternet.org

Cycle related blog entries, including a few 5 minute reviews:
http://anotherdooratthe.endoftheinternet.org/category/cycling/


----------



## uphillstruggler (23 Mar 2011)

I may as well admit that I don't really like ale - love Guinness and most of the non mass produced lagers, but for you ale drinkers, i bought my best mate a bottle of ale from the tring brewery as part of his birthday gift. He really liked it, so if your passing, it may be worth calling in.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Mar 2011)

Uncle Mort said:


> That's a ludicrous markup.



You have to pay a premium for important research materials Mort.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Mar 2011)

Uncle Mort said:


> That's more than I pay for black-market unranium!



It's cheaper than angel dust though!


----------



## User169 (24 Mar 2011)

Uncle Mort said:


> That's a ludicrous markup. You occasionally get them in Colruyt supermarkets here now (they have some sort of exclusive agreement with the monks), but I think it's far less than that.



It is a bit daft, I agree. I don't but them very often, but occasionally succomb.


----------



## User169 (28 Mar 2011)

Stout drinking this weekend - Rasputin from Brouwerij de Molen on tap. 

http://www.brouwerijdemolen.nl/index.php/en/component/content/article/75-de-molen-rasputin.html

This was pretty good - had it from the bottle before which was not so nice - totally flat which I don't think was intentional. 

Brouwerij de Molen is well worth a detour for anyone visiting NL. Good restaurant and a well-stocked beer shop.


----------



## User169 (1 Apr 2011)

Starting to feel a bit thirsty. Only a couple of hours work left....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Apr 2011)

Don't forget to pace yourself DP!


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2011)

I had a few glasses of Kostritzer dunkel bier in Berlin last week. Not bad and better than most of the rest on offer.


----------



## dan_bo (1 Apr 2011)

Paulaner for me tonight. Yum.


----------



## User169 (1 Apr 2011)

rich p said:


> I had a few glasses of Kostritzer dunkel bier in Berlin last week. Not bad and better than most of the rest on offer.



Did you try any "Berliner Weisse"? Never tried it myself, but sound interesting.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berliner_Weisse


----------



## PoweredByVeg (1 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 242591"]
Orange wheat beer. Green Jack Brewery. From Suffolk. Lovely at lunchtime it was. 
[/quote]

One of my faves 

And a pint of CHB from the Chalk Hill Brewery pub called the Coach and Horses, Norwich ta


----------



## rich p (2 Apr 2011)

Delftse Post said:


> Did you try any "Berliner Weisse"? Never tried it myself, but sound interesting.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia....Berliner_Weisse




I nearly did but was told by a waiter that I wouldn't like it! I'm not convinced that a sour wheat beer with fruit-flavoured syrup would have been to my taste but I'm slightly disappointed he talked me out of it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Apr 2011)

I'm quite parched, is it too early?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Apr 2011)

rich p said:


> I nearly did but was told by a waiter that I wouldn't like it! I'm not convinced that a sour wheat beer with fruit-flavoured syrup would have been to my taste but I'm slightly disappointed he talked me out of it.



Me neither, although I was in Berlin a few weeks ago. Mot Berliners I know seem to think that all the beer brewed in Berlin is pretty crap compared to other German beer; it seems drinkable enough, though admittedly not exciting, to me.


----------



## User169 (22 Apr 2011)

Don't forget to raise a glass to Pierre Celis who died a couple of weeks ago..







He revived "Hoegaarden" in the '60s until his brewery burnt down and he was more or less forced to sell out to the InBev (the brewery wasn't insured!). The InBev Hoegaarden is supposed to have been toned down a bit from Celis' original recipe, but still one of InBev's better brews on the whole.


----------



## e-rider (22 Apr 2011)

pint of Erdinger please (or Staropramen)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Apr 2011)

Just working my way through a big bottle of this stuff!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Apr 2011)

Uncle Mort said:


> Hope you've got some paracetamols in 3BM!



A dreadful scenario has occurred that negates the use of tablets, Mort - a 'friend' has come round and I'm obliged to share, bah!


----------



## User169 (22 Apr 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Just working my way through a big bottle of this stuff!



Good stuff - by the time you're done, you may be able to understand this... 

[youtube]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9c4o_DBNnk[/youtube]


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Apr 2011)

Delftse Post said:


> Good stuff - by the time you're done, you may be able to understand this...



Nope, gonna have to crack open another!


----------



## brockers (22 Apr 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nope, gonna have to crack open another!



Duvel comes in bigger bottles? 

Just nipped down to Tesco and bought InBev's imitation of a trappist ale - Leffe. They sell it so cheaply at times I'm guessing it's one of their loss-leaders. Indeed, I tend to vary my supermarket shopping between Tesco and Saino's according to who's selling 750ml bottles of Leffe Brune at discount! Shame really as my local offie does all the trappist ales apart from the celebrated one with a picture of a monk on it, but I can only afford them as a treat.

Edit: Actually, they sell St Bernardus too (the Westvleteren substitute) which is the one with a piccie of a monk on it. Got confused a bit there.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Apr 2011)

I hate to go all beer nerdy on you brockers but your monk beer isn't a trappist one, there's only 7 and they don't have monks on 'em. 






Edit: Just seen your edit, St Bernie 12 is lovely stuff though. And on another a positive note, yeah, Duvel comes in big bottles...hic!


----------



## brockers (22 Apr 2011)

I'm going to frame that picture and make it part of a Trappistenbiershrine (try saying that when you've had a few).


----------



## User169 (22 Apr 2011)

My commuting machine...

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=34o8s9t&s=7


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Apr 2011)

That's a really cool basket, DP - I love all the bikes parked up the street too, fantastic!


----------



## funnymummy (22 Apr 2011)

Anything will do - As long as it says ABV on the label I'm happy


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Apr 2011)

Westvleteren 12 - oh blimey it's good!


----------



## brockers (24 Apr 2011)

No label. Understated. Like it.

God, those monks are cool.

Being a bit common though (and living in Ingerlund its virtually impossible to get hold of Westy V), I prefer Westmalle 8 with its banana-ey fruity esteryness as a daily drinker.


----------



## Iainj837 (26 Apr 2011)

lager please


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 May 2011)

I might have a glass of beer tonight. For a change.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 May 2011)

I did have a bottle of beer last night (which was a change, since I have been avoiding it while training) - Mill Street Brewery's Tankhouse Ale for those who are interesting. Very hoppy, spicey pale ale. Unfortunately it had bad effects and I couldn't do my usual training ride this morning. Back to bo booze for me!


----------



## rich p (6 May 2011)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I did have a bottle of beer last night (which was a change, since I have been avoiding it while training) - Mill Street Brewery's Tankhouse Ale *for those who are interesting*. Very hoppy, spicey pale ale. Unfortunately it had bad effects and I couldn't do my usual training ride this morning. Back to bo booze for me!





Typical Flying Monkey elitism


----------



## Globalti (6 May 2011)

Delftse Post said:


> My commuting machine...





You must have been drunk when you took this picture because you'd fallen over.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 May 2011)

A nice cold Hook Norton 'Gold' - _pale, gold and zesty_ much like myself  

Yankee Willamette hops together with English Golding and Fuggles, lovely.

Cheers!


----------



## User169 (12 May 2011)

Geuze extravanganza - finally, my man in Belgium has delivered (Belgians have a slightly different concept of on-line ordering as compared to, well, anywhere else in the world)....


----------



## brockers (12 May 2011)

Geuze. Now there's an acquired taste. Sadly, one which I'm unable to acquire.


----------



## bongofury66 (12 May 2011)

Jennings Snecklifter............oh dear oh dear


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 May 2011)

I'm just off down the Co-op as they have an offer on Hook Norton beer - if you want some better ask now!


----------



## User169 (13 May 2011)

Uncle Mort said:


> Have you visited the Cantillon brewery, DP? It's fascinating stuff - cobwebs, muck and serious brewing paraphernalia.



Haven't been Uncle M, but would love to visit; that's got to be one of the world's finest breweries. 

Hoping to slope off to Antwerp tomorrow - De Koninck for lunch!


----------



## User169 (18 May 2011)

De Molen this evening. Pale ale hopped with Amarillo, so a good dollop of citrus, but then aged in oak with brett to give a bit of sourness. Nice stuff and reasonably low on the alcohol front.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 May 2011)

rich p said:


> Typical Flying Monkey elitism



Very amusing. It clearly affected my English-writing abilities.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Jun 2011)

Uncle Mort said:


> Had a drink at lunchtime for once - a couple of hand-pulled glasses of Mariage Parfait geuze - nicely sour and sharp, with just the right amount of sweetness as well. The perfect summer beer..



I had one of those in my last batch of Belgian beers, it was my first lambic and I didn't really enjoy it, just a bit too sour for me, might try a couple of differents ones to see if lambics are worth persuing. I managed to take the taste away with a Rochefort Trappiste 10 which is probably my favourite.


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2011)

I've been in small town Pyrenees for 5 days and the only choices avaialble in the local bars were George Killians Red and Leffe brun as a change from the generic pression. France has many wonderful qualities but good beer is harder to find than holy water.


----------



## calibanzwei (10 Jun 2011)

Can't beat a Brakspear Triple


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Jul 2011)

Picked up a couple of these from Marks and Spencer, I was only checking their beer nothing else although the taupe slacks did look very comfy. It's another Adnams beer, looks like a barley wine style beer, small bottle and 7.2. - going to give one a try tonight, interstesting!


----------



## Judderz (1 Jul 2011)

I've been mostly drinking the following over the last 2-3 weeks.

Alhambra 1925 Reserva from Spain
Cruzcampo from Spain
Krombacher Pils from Germany
Kaiserdom Pils from Germany
Quilmes Lager from Argentina (also available in Tesco in litre bottles)


----------



## dan_bo (1 Jul 2011)

That Krombacher stuff hurts my head. As does Cruzcampo.


----------



## Judderz (1 Jul 2011)

dan_bo said:


> That Krombacher stuff hurts my head. As does Cruzcampo.



Lightweight


----------



## Canrider (1 Jul 2011)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Very amusing. It clearly affected my English-writing abilities.


Wow, that places makes some strong stuff..

/missing brewpubs.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Jul 2011)

I have decided I just can't do beer at all any morev(or at least not very often). Even half a pint of lager makes me wake up in the night and feel fuzzy the next day. Shame, but not the end of the world.


----------



## User169 (15 Jul 2011)

Looking forward to a couple of these this evening.


----------



## endoman (15 Jul 2011)

Ten mile round route to my local country pub this evening, will see what real ales they have on offer, usually 3 or 4 different ones on tap every week, then it's only a mile back home :-)


----------



## Origamist (15 Jul 2011)

Delftse Post said:


> Looking forward to a couple of these this evening.



Trappist for me too - I'm on the Orval tonight. I was obviously getting a bit excited at the prospect as I tried to log into CC as "Orval" instead of "Origamist".


----------



## User169 (15 Jul 2011)

Origamist said:


> Trappist for me too - I'm on the Orval tonight. I was obviously getting a bit excited at the prospect as I tried to log into CC as "Orval" instead of "Origamist".



 Orval is very fine!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jul 2011)

Origamist said:


> Trappist for me too - I'm on the Orval tonight.



Ooooo what time should we call by to assist?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Jul 2011)

I am just going to cry quietly to myself.


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2011)

Most of the beer I samples extensively in Germany was pretty average but this smoke beer as recommended by theclaud, was a bit different


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Jul 2011)

rich p said:


> Most of the beer I samples extensively in Germany was pretty average but this smoke beer as recommended by theclaud, was a bit different



Ackshurly, I've just sampled a bottle of Querkus, a smoked oaked porter by the excellent Ridgeway brewery.


----------



## User169 (24 Jul 2011)

Currently drinking heineken from a fosters glass. That's france for you.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Jul 2011)

Delftse Post said:


> Currently drinking heineken from a fosters glass. That's france for you.



Nice to find your local brew abroad though DP.


----------



## johnnyh (24 Jul 2011)

after 4 weeks of nothing but water, I am heading to the pub tonight for a couple of 6x's in celebration of Cav's Green Jersey!



Seems fair and reasonable


----------



## vernon (24 Jul 2011)

Liefmans Fruitess is particularly tasty this evening.


----------



## brockers (24 Jul 2011)

johnnyh said:


> after 4 weeks of nothing but water, I am heading to the pub tonight for a couple of 6x's in celebration of Cav's Green Jersey!
> 
> 
> 
> Seems fair and reasonable



And a 4x in honour of Cuddles?


----------



## johnnyh (24 Jul 2011)

brockers said:


> And a 4x in honour of Cuddles?



I'll raise a glass to Cuddles, but you'll not catch me drinking that fizzy tasteless pop!


----------



## Riding in Circles (24 Jul 2011)

Desperado, tequila beer.


----------



## brockers (26 Jul 2011)

There are times when only an eight pack of Sinsbury's "St Cervois Premium Continental Lager" will do the trick. This is probably not one of them, but at £3.69 for 8x25cl, who cares? Going down lovely with my diced and fried new spuds, onions, chorizo, rosemary and fried egg concoction mind.

Who needs Westmalle Dubbel? (Er, don't answer that)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jul 2011)

Big bottle of Duvel tonight.


----------



## User169 (29 Jul 2011)

Stuck in france. Not really a beer country, but got a Jenlain Or for this evening. A duvel-type brew i think from brasserie duyck.


----------



## User169 (2 Aug 2011)

Cantillon fou'foune, ce soir. Quite possibly the best ever fruit lambic. Totally delicious.


----------



## derrick (2 Aug 2011)

Pint of flowers please, best bitter ever.
Cheers Del.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Sep 2011)

Had one of these the other day, very nice, very refreshing - they only had 3 though, wonder if there's any left?


----------



## User169 (2 Sep 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Had one of these the other day, very nice, very refreshing - they only had 3 though, wonder if there's any left?



I think this is supposed to be serious....

[youtube]http://www.estrelladamminedit.com/en/elbulli-ready-beer.html[/youtube]


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Sep 2011)

Delftse Post said:


> I think this is supposed to be serious....
> 
> [youtube]http://www.estrelladamminedit.com/en/elbulli-ready-beer.html[/youtube]



You're right DP, it is complete and utter twaddle - worth ignoring though as the beer's quite good!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Sep 2011)

Westmalle Tripel - I'd only got a big bottle in stock so I'm having to suffer the whole lot.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Sep 2011)

Just spent an enjoyable evening with Stephenite drinking Ringnes draught pilsner

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...j12Tv6OOMb_4QTasuWNDQ&ved=0CD8Q9QEwBA&dur=300

shoot beer, but Tottenham won and Chelski didn't!  

Cheers, Stephen, I look forward to next weekend!


----------



## User169 (18 Sep 2011)

Slogged my nuts off through torrential rain in a sportief today. Thankfully, it finished 30m from the front door of amsterdam's best beershop. Just enjoyed Black Damnation II from De Struise - a 13% imperial stout which seems to be a blend of various other beers matured on coffee.


----------



## User169 (18 Sep 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Westmalle Tripel - I'd only got a big bottle in stock so I'm having to suffer the whole lot.



The big bottles are supposed to taste better than the smaller ones!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Sep 2011)

Delftse Post said:


> Slogged my nuts off through torrential rain in a sportief today. Thankfully, it finished 30m from the front door of amsterdam's best beershop. Just enjoyed Black Damnation II from De Struise - a 13% imperial stout which seems to be a blend of various other beers matured on coffee.


Good work on the sportief DP, the beer shop is Bierkoning, yes?  



Delftse Post said:


> The big bottles are supposed to taste better than the smaller ones!


It was good but I'd have to do a Pepsi challenge with both sized bottles though to confirm. Why not...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Sep 2011)

Uncle Mort said:


> So now you're out of intensive and off the nil by mouth, what are the first impressions?



Not sure, best try again....


Nee nah nee nah


----------



## User169 (20 Sep 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Good work on the sportief DP, the beer shop is Bierkoning, yes?



Yep! I don't work in Amsterdam anymore, so don't get there very often.

Looking forward to the weekend - a local(ish) brewery is hosting its annual beerfestival..

http://www.brouwerijdemolen.nl/index.php/nl/bierfestival/brouwers-en-bieren.html

Three breweries from England this year. Marble were there last year (v nice beers), but looking forward to trying the Kernel's brews. They seem to be getting rave reviews right now.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Sep 2011)

Delftse Post said:


> Three breweries from England this year. Marble were there last year (v nice beers), but looking forward to trying the Kernel's brews. They seem to be getting rave reviews right now.



Don't know them at all, the Centennial India pale ales (on their site) look very interesting. And the Export Porter and Stout. And the Imperial. Must hunt them down. There's a whole load of scrummy sounding beer at the festival, be interested to hear how you get on - don't attempt everything!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Sep 2011)

Rats! found out where to buy it online - could will be expensive...

http://www.beermerchants.com/


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Oct 2011)

Uncle Mort said:


> Imagine - taking the finest beer, adding handfuls of the freshest, most flavoursome hops, and mixing them in a bucket with industrial strength ethyl alcohol and a bottle of Lenor...


----------



## User169 (7 Oct 2011)

Val Dieu - Grand Cru last night

http://www.specialtybeer.com/beer,index,val-dieu_grand_cru.html

Not bad, but Chimay "blue label" is probably a better bet.


----------



## User169 (7 Oct 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Rats! found out where to buy it online - could will be expensive...
> 
> http://www.beermerchants.com/



Did you get any of this 3BM? Bierkoning has recently bought some, so a trip to Amsterdam is on the cards.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Oct 2011)

Delftse Post said:


> Did you get any of this 3BM? Bierkoning has recently bought some, so a trip to Amsterdam is on the cards.



Got a bulk order in as we speak, DP. Hope it doesn't arrive at the office today as I don't think it'll all fit on the bike:

A variety of Kernal beers

Mikkeller Black Hole Stout

a few bottles of Westmalle Dubbel...just in case.

Should restock the cellar for a couple of days.


----------



## uphillstruggler (7 Oct 2011)

Tonight drinking Estrella Galicia from Aldi

just wish it was Jupiler in a belgian bar


----------



## Milo (8 Oct 2011)

Tonight's tipple old rosie cider on me third now.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Oct 2011)

Strangely, I have sunk 2 tins of Skol so far and unfortunately there is none left in the fridge. I will have to top up the fridge ready for tomorrow


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Oct 2011)

A modest glass of Old Hooky to lubricate the system after a morning's cycling and an afternoon of birthday teaing for a four year old and his chums.


----------



## rich p (9 Oct 2011)

Kid's party? - default position is to bypass the beer and head straight for the single malt.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Oct 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Got a bulk order in as we speak, DP. Hope it doesn't arrive at the office today as I don't think it'll all fit on the bike:
> 
> A variety of Kernal beers
> 
> ...



email from the seller - courier's broken a load of it, some now out of stock...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Oct 2011)

Huzzah! It's here - rec I've got enough room to fit 3 or 4 bottles in the rack bag, more if I dump the tools and tubes!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Oct 2011)

Bottle of The Kernel Big Brick Collaboration Red Rye Ale (8.9%) earlier, now just road testing an Export India Porter (6.3%). Wonderful stuff, really well crafted beer - highly recommended!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Oct 2011)

I broke my rule and had a bottle of St Ambroise 2010 Vintage Ale on Friday night, and damn, it was fantastic. However, at 10% it has basically wiped out any hope of training I had this weekend...


----------



## slowmotion (16 Oct 2011)

I had a pint can of Fosters on Saturday, and I missed Confession. I suspect that there is no hope.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (16 Oct 2011)

Have had two bottles of Harviestoun Wild Hop Ale and am just about to, okay have started, a bottle of Caesar Augustus Lager/IPA Hybrid made in Alloa by Williams Bros micro brewery. I found both of these at Sainsburys this morning, before my ride this afternoon. 

The Wild Hop was delicious and this stuff now is...a bit more bitter than the Suffolk dry cyder I've also had.

 Hic!

Well, it's only once a week. No point in a beer on Friday or Saturday night if I'm riding my bike (or working) next day.


----------



## Lis (17 Oct 2011)

yummy a beer sounds tasty!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Oct 2011)

The Kernel again, India Pale Ale Black. If you live in London (and it's only a small place) get down there on a Saturday and load up!


----------



## User169 (16 Nov 2011)

Finally got to try BrewDog's "Sink the Bismark" last night.







The "41" on the label is the alcohol content.


----------



## uphillstruggler (16 Nov 2011)

Came across an old favourite last week - Rolling Rock. trouble is, it was the low alcohol type and they are never the same

tried searching online - turns out its not distributed in the UK anymore due to Budweiser buying it and discontinuing.

Bah!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Nov 2011)

Delftse Post said:


> Finally got to try BrewDog's "Sink the Bismark" last night.
> The "41" on the label is the alcohol content.



And?


----------



## User169 (16 Nov 2011)

Flying_Monkey said:


> And?



Not very nice (IMO)!


----------



## yello (16 Nov 2011)

Sod the alcohol percentage, how much did it cost!!? Those strong beers require a remortgage!


----------



## User169 (16 Nov 2011)

yello said:


> Sod the alcohol percentage, how much did it cost!!? Those strong beers require a remortgage!



I've seen it on sale for around 75 EUR for a 330ml bottle, but this was in the context of a tasting of a number of Brewdog's beers, so I didn't actually fork out for a bottle. We only got a shot, but that was enough; the slight cheesiness you sometimes get from hops seemed to be hugely exaggerated via the freezing process. 

Generally though, I don't mind paying more for decent beer and the more extreme ones are pretty pricey to produce - large grain bills and massive hop additions.


----------



## Brandane (16 Nov 2011)

While carrying out some "market research"  for beers for a pub which my brother is about to take over the leasehold of, we discovered the fine beers of the Ayr Brewing Company, at the GlenPark Hotel in Ayr. 
Leezie Lundie and the Jolly Beggars are both fantastic pints. 

Good real ale can be hard to find in Scotland, but this place is well worth a visit!

http://www.thedrinkingmansguidetoscotland.com/ayr-brewing-company.html


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Nov 2011)

Delftse Post said:


> I've seen it on sale for around 75 EUR for a 330ml bottle, but this was in the context of a tasting of a number of Brewdog's beers, so I didn't actually fork out for a bottle. We only got a shot, but that was enough; the slight cheesiness you sometimes get from hops seemed to be hugely exaggerated via the freezing process.



We all appreciate the sacrifices you make so we know what not to drink!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Nov 2011)

Flying_Monkey said:


> We all appreciate the sacrifices you make so we know what not to drink!



If ever a man suffered...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Dec 2011)

Bottle of Fuller's Past Masters, an old recipe dating back to 1891 - zounds and egad!

Dark(ish) strong ale, gadzooks it's 7.5%, closing in on barley wine territory I rec.


----------



## User169 (12 Dec 2011)

View from train coming back from Brussels last Wednesday..






View from car coming back from Brussels last Friday..






(Didn't have time to stop in and see my good friend Michel unfortunately)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Dec 2011)

Delftse Post said:


> View from train coming back from Brussels last Wednesday..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Now that's what I call First Class travel!!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Jan 2012)

Couple of bottles of Adnams Broadside - 2 for £3 from the village shop, rude not to take them up on the offer.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jan 2012)

I'll soon be in India. Anyone recommend some good local ones?


----------



## Cheddar George (20 Jan 2012)

Dayvo said:


> I'll soon be in India. Anyone recommend some good local ones?


We stopped for lunch one day and asked them what beer they had.
"Haywards 500 sir, it is very good and not very strong" - this is a lie which naturally stops you from asking how strong it actually is.
The answer was about 8 % and it comes in a bloody great pint size bottle !!!
On the upside i slept all the way to Delhi.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jan 2012)

Cheddar George said:


> We stopped for lunch one day and asked them what beer they had.
> "Haywards 500 sir, it is very good and not very strong" - this is a lie which naturally stops you from asking how strong it actually is.
> The answer was about 8 % and it comes in a bloody great pint size bottle !!!
> On the upside i slept all the way to Delhi.


 
I'll buy one for the misses if I fancy a few hours of peace and quiet!


----------



## Cheddar George (20 Jan 2012)

I think it depends on where you are going in India, due to state taxes some of the beers are area specific, I was on business staying in reasonable hotels that mostly served Kingfisher. Beer is not a popular drink for the working man as it is in europe, most the people i met preferred Johnnie Walker.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Jan 2012)

Dayvo said:


> I'll soon be in India.


 
Get us a curry and rice mate, couple of naans too please.


----------



## Maz (20 Jan 2012)

Thinking about it, I haven't seen Chuffy round these parts for a while.


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jan 2012)

Here ya go, 3BM:


----------



## Dayvo (20 Jan 2012)

I'll be in the tourist area - Goa, so getting hold of beers shouldn't be a problem.

I'll just try 'em all and then keep to the best.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Mar 2012)

The Kernal 'Export India Porter' - it's what beer's all about, lovely stuff!


----------



## The Brewer (9 Mar 2012)

Tonight I will be drinking Sierra nevada pale ale, its a beer I often clone, but stocks are low


----------



## User169 (9 Mar 2012)

The Brewer said:


> Tonight I will be drinking Sierra nevada pale ale, its a beer I often clone, but stocks are low



You might just like this then!

http://www.sierranevadagiftshop.com/sierra-nevada-natural-lip-balm.html


----------



## The Brewer (9 Mar 2012)

Brilliant, just have to persuade the mrs to use it


----------



## longers (9 Mar 2012)

Old Tom is beer of the month here.


----------



## TVC (9 Mar 2012)

I've drained and flushed the central heating system today, now the rads are running thermonuclear hot - for that I deserve some nice oak aged cider, jubbly.


----------



## paulw1969 (9 Mar 2012)

i do enjoy either a Kingfisher (my local curry house dosn't do it anymore) or my favourite Speckled Hen.............in fact........ i have a few tins in the fridge from xmas.......(i dont drink much! In fact i have been known to go a year between alchoholic beverages....does that count as teetotal??)

goes off to the fridge


----------



## Badgeroo (9 Mar 2012)

Henry Westons Vintage here... Can't beat a decent strength cider. Although several of my homebrews work bloomin' well!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Apr 2012)

Uncle Mort said:


> Have you tried this pub, 3BM?
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/pubs/9154973/Pint-to-pint-The-General-Havelock-Ilkeston.html
> 
> It almost makes Ilk sound worth a visit.



I Haven't Mort, looks good though - I'm on Planet Ilkeston most weeks so I'll give it a go and report back.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Apr 2012)

I got some Hobson's beer from Ludlow Food Centre earlier in the week & sampled them last night. Postman's Knock, Twisted Spire and Town Crier. All very nice. I especially liked Town Crier - I'll have to get more of that.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Apr 2012)

3 Kernels last night...

Red Rye Ale, Imperial Stout and India Double Porter


----------



## accountantpete (15 Apr 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> 3 Kernels last night...
> 
> Red Rye Ale, Imperial Stout and India Double Porter


 
Schlurp


----------



## derrick (15 Apr 2012)

I wish more pubs would sell Flowers.


----------



## Ashtrayhead (15 Apr 2012)

Uncle Mort said:


> I wish more florists would sell beer.


 
Found one! It is in Pompey though!

http://portsmouthpubs.org.uk/images/pubsdg/florist.jpg


----------



## derrick (15 Apr 2012)




----------



## Aperitif (15 Apr 2012)

Uncle Mort said:


> I wish more florists would sell beer.


Watneys Pale Azalea...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 May 2012)

Uncle Mort said:


> Have you tried this pub, 3BM?
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/pubs/9154973/Pint-to-pint-The-General-Havelock-Ilkeston.html
> 
> It almost makes Ilk sound worth a visit.



This post comes live from The General Havelock, Ilkeston - Thornbridge Kipling South Pacific pale ale. 






Quiet lunchtime - there are folks in here btw!


----------



## Crackle (3 May 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> This post comes live from The General Havelock, Ilkeston - Thornbridge Kipling South Pacific pale ale.
> 
> View attachment 9020


 
That looks cloudy!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 May 2012)

Crackle said:


> That looks cloudy!


 
Just settling, very nice it was too!


----------



## ceepeebee (3 May 2012)

Had the Thornbridge St Petersburgh on Saturday night - a veritable meal in a glass.

I'm cycling (the long way round via a lovely bit of the LF1, then some hot polder action) to this:http://www.brouwerijdemolen.nl/index.php/en/beerfestival/beerfestival.html

at the end of september with a few friends, really looking forward to it. Wonder if Delftse Post will be going....


----------



## calibanzwei (3 May 2012)

I'm still trying to track down a local source of the Orme Brewerys 'Voodoo' local to me  Sampled, at length, in a pub near Snowdon.


----------



## User169 (3 May 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> Had the Thornbridge St Petersburgh on Saturday night - a veritable meal in a glass.
> 
> I'm cycling (the long way round via a lovely bit of the LF1, then some hot polder action) to this:http://www.brouwerijdemolen.nl/index.php/en/beerfestival/beerfestival.html
> 
> at the end of september with a few friends, really looking forward to it. *Wonder if Delftse Post will be going*....


 
Very likely!


----------



## ceepeebee (6 May 2012)

excellent - we should organise drinking.

Tonight I am enjoying this:




it's really rather nice.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 May 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> excellent - we should organise drinking.


 
I prefer disorganised drinking but each to their own, that stout looks yummy BTW.

I've found a few new things (to me) for this weekend:

Whitstable Brewery Oyster Stout, Curious Brewery IPA and Porter, also the bottled version of Thornbridge pale ale and IPA.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 May 2012)

Lately, I have been mainly enjoying the Muskoka Brewery's Spring Oddity. Very nice indeed. But not too much of it as it tends to have detrimental affects on the training.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 May 2012)

New delivery in, new beers to me too; Barber Winterbok, Bruges Zot Dubbel, Dupont Monks Stout, Grottenbier Dark, Southern Tier Porter and Camden Town Black Friday. Some Westmalles and Kernels too just in case the other stuff's rubbish.


----------



## User169 (18 May 2012)

Day off here, so just about to go for a ride which will take in a pitstop at De Molen.


----------



## ceepeebee (18 May 2012)

well jealous.

I just contemplated going for a job in a v up and coming craft brewery in London as their logistics manager, not sure the money will be v good though, and I've got bills bills bills.

May treat myself to something interesting this weekend though - local fancy beer and food shop has got some new stuff in.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 May 2012)

thought I'd try a Fuller's Mighty Atom, it's their 2.8% beer. Well I say beer but it's actually water, nice water but water. Better have a beer to rinse the taste away.


----------



## Crackle (18 May 2012)

I might need to re-visit this thread, someone's opened a beer shop down the road selling 300 types of bottled beer. Might take me a while to get through sampling them.

Opened by the same folk as run this place http://www.theshipandmitre.com/

This is their other store http://www.theshipinabottle.co.uk/


----------



## User169 (18 May 2012)

Just polished off a "zomerhop" - a hoppy pale ale. Now on to "Amarillo" - a triple style made with Amarillo hops presumably. 35km to get here, but will have to find more direct route home...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 May 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> Just polished off a "zomerhop" - a hoppy pale ale. Now on to "Amarillo" - a triple style made with Amarillo hops presumably. 35km to get here, but will have to find more direct route home...



good luck!

just taking the (non) taste of the MA away with a Black Bier from The Dark Horse Brewing Co, an excellent dark beer from Aymerickie.


----------



## rollinstok (18 May 2012)

All inclusive hols on Sunday. I will endeavour to recoup in beer value not just the cost of my hol but the wife's as well. Wish me luck.


----------



## postman (18 May 2012)

rollinstok said:


> All inclusive hols on Sunday. I will endeavour to recoup in beer value not just the cost of my hol but the wife's as well. Wish me luck.


Just love that.We had our first all in last summer.I was having whisky with afternoon coffee,i was also chasing lager down with vast quantities of whisky.I think that was one of the reasons my gallbladder went ==== up.Served me right.


----------



## postman (18 May 2012)

These were the size.Much too much.


----------



## ceepeebee (19 May 2012)

Just stocked up with German beer for the champs league final, but will be picking up some darkstar espresso up at the excellent good taste in crystal palace later, along with maybe some 6hop.


----------



## Durian (19 May 2012)

In preparation for the Champions League the 'warm up' act will involve a few bottles of the local stuff, Singha, but as the game nears the start then I'll be on the proper stuff, Duvel and Chouffe.


----------



## ceepeebee (19 May 2012)

My scores for the day:
Gold top - old dairy brewery from kent (a golden ale)
Stout - wolf brewery from Norfolk
Leviathan strong ale - hopdaemon from kent
Love not war red ale - London fields brewery ( brewed during the riots)
Apollo ipa - London fields
Six hop - darkstar (not sure about this, is an American style over-hopped, but he talked me into it)

Will report back


----------



## User169 (19 May 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> My scores for the day:
> Gold top - old dairy brewery from kent (a golden ale)
> Stout - wolf brewery from Norfolk
> Leviathan strong ale - hopdaemon from kent
> ...


Good haul there! I'll be interested to see what you make of London fields. Tried a couple a while ago - not bad, but competition is pretty stiff now in London with kernel hitting its straps. Picked up a couple of darkstar espressos in Rotterdam today on the strength of your recommendation.


----------



## ceepeebee (19 May 2012)

I really love that espresso beer, would have picked some up today but went with all-new (except I think I've had the wolf stout before). 

I've got German lagers for tonight's football, but I might have that leviathan for starters as it's looking v v tempting.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 May 2012)

Went up the local brewery earlier and sampled a couple of new beers; Cotswold Lion, nice hoppy light beer and Diamond Reserve, a 6% strong dark beer in celebration of Brenda's 60 years. Both very pleasant.

Out the back they were giving the delivery vehicles a quick scrub up...


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2012)

I couldn't resist and went to the Ship in a Bottle.

Just tucking into a locally brewed beer called Baltic Gold, brewed in a pub on the dock road. Not bad but not quite my thing. of course I'll need to finish it to be certain.


----------



## endoman (19 May 2012)

I'm having one more night of beer next week then nothing until the Etape is completed. Shall be real ale in local pub next week, then hopefully several glasses ( might only need 2) of Adelscott in the Pyrennes, will be even better if I can find a bar showing the rugby league on the BBC.


----------



## ceepeebee (19 May 2012)

Ok, the leviathan is awesome. 6% but really smooth, nicely malty so just the way I like it, will drink again. Mrs ceepeebee also a fan.

German bitburger is a decent smooth lager, I don't generally go for German beer for some reason but will now.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 May 2012)

Has anyone mentioned Brewdog? Their 'Hardcore IPA' is remarkable.


----------



## smutchin (19 May 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> I've got German lagers for tonight's football, but I might have that leviathan for starters as it's looking v v tempting.



I love Leviathan. A superb beer. Also a big fan of Hopdaemon's Skrimshander (kind of IPA-ish). The brewer is a thoroughly decent chap too - a New Zealander, perhaps surprisingly given the thoroughly Englishness of his beers. 

Those Old Dairy beers are great too. 

If you want another Kent beer recommendation, try Eddie Gadd's Ramsgate Brewery. Gadd's No.3 is my session ale of choice. 

d.


----------



## smutchin (19 May 2012)

Btw, any beer fans doing the FNRttC to Whitstable should go via Canterbury on the way home and call in at the Bottle Shop (in the Goods Shed farmers market next to Canterbury West station). They always have a good selection of Kernel, De Molen, Mikkeller, Marble, Thornbridge, Brodie's, BrewDog...

d.


----------



## ceepeebee (19 May 2012)

Thanks for the tips, good taste have the skrimshander in but I avoided as I am not the biggest ipa fan, I like more malty stuff as I almost find the over-hopped stuff painful. 

Talking of which, I tend to avoid brewdog, there's something about them that screams wacky students and stunt-beers, not my cup of tea at all. Basically I'm on a quest to find the perfect session beer. Oh, and one of their beers (either trashy blonde or the ?am saint) is one of the worst beers I've ever tasted.


----------



## ceepeebee (19 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> Btw, any beer fans doing the FNRttC to Whitstable should go via Canterbury on the way home and call in at the Bottle Shop (in the Goods Shed farmers market next to Canterbury West station). They always have a good selection of Kernel, De Molen, Mikkeller, Marble, Thornbridge, Brodie's, BrewDog...
> 
> d.


Excellent tip, ta. Maybe I'll fit the rack...


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2012)

On to a Triple Blonde now. Much nicer.


----------



## User169 (19 May 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Has anyone mentioned Brewdog? Their 'Hardcore IPA' is remarkable.



Can't help feeling brewdog is more of a marketing exercise than a brewery. The beer isn't bad, but not as good as they would have us believe (with the exception of tokyo) and there is so much shoot-hot competition at the momemt. The noisy self-promotion is getting a bit tedious too, but, hey, they just raised 2 million gbp online, so what do i know!


----------



## smutchin (19 May 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> Can't help feeling brewdog is more of a marketing exercise than a brewery. The beer isn't bad, but not as good as they would have us believe



This pretty much sums it up for me. If I had the spare cash, though, I would definitely buy shares in the company. 

d.


----------



## smutchin (19 May 2012)

My latest haul from the Bottle Shop, btw...





I just made a quip on twitter about the Roggen being the only red Bavarian hitting the target tonight, moments before they scored. Doh!

d.


----------



## ceepeebee (19 May 2012)

Mikkeller looks interesting - amarillo hop?

The Thornbridge is a cracker, good choice.


----------



## smutchin (19 May 2012)

A thick, dark porter flavoured with smoked jalapeños, apparently. Intriguing.

Shall report back later but about to open the Versa right now...

d.


----------



## ceepeebee (19 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> A thick, dark porter flavoured with smoked jalapeños, apparently. Intriguing.
> 
> Shall report back later but about to open the Versa right now...
> 
> d.


Intriguing is an understatement


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> My latest haul from the Bottle Shop, btw...



If you haven't tried them, The Kernel porters and stouts are exceptional, if your beer shop gets any in they're well worth stocking up on.


----------



## User169 (19 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> A thick, dark porter flavoured with smoked jalapeños, apparently. Intriguing.
> 
> Shall report back later but about to open the Versa right now...
> 
> d.



Mikkeler go in for some weird stuff, but generally pull it off.


----------



## smutchin (20 May 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The Kernel porters and stouts are exceptional


 
Yeah, I'm a big fan. The 1856 Imperial Brown Stout is a particular favourite. Evin came down to the Bottle Shop last summer to do a guided tasting. That was a pretty memorable evening... well, what I can remember of it. 

d.


----------



## ceepeebee (20 May 2012)

He's a terrible man for the over-hopping though. Having said that I'll always rep for his imperial stout.


----------



## smutchin (20 May 2012)

I like plenty of hops in my beer, but I do tend prefer the Kernel porters and stouts to the IPAs, which sometimes seem a bit unbalanced to me. 

d.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (20 May 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> Just stocked up with German beer for the champs league final, but will be picking up some darkstar espresso up at the excellent good taste in crystal palace later, along with maybe some 6hop.


Try the Darkstar half & half with St Peter's Honey Porter.

I actually like Brewdog's style, it makes a refreshing change from the usual "ye olde twigs and goblins" malarkey; not to mention the 5am Saint and Punk IPA are very fine beers indeed.

Anyway if anyone's getting a round in, I'll have a foaming pint of Comrade Bill Bartrams Egalitarian Anti Imperialist Soviet Stout, just the one mind...


----------



## ceepeebee (20 May 2012)

I've never really tried the half/half route but that sounds interesting.

Am liking this London fields love not war, hoppy but not too much so, and a savoury herbal aftertaste from somewhere, very nice. Mrs ceepeebee is enjoying the old dairy gold top too, bit too much hops for me though.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (20 May 2012)

I find St Peters are often too flavoured, so half & half tames it down a bit.

Mind you, as I like a lot of hop we clearly have very different tastes so it might not work for you...


----------



## ceepeebee (20 May 2012)

the St Peters Mild is one of my favourite beers - such a great session drink.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (20 May 2012)

Mine too, although my favourite Mild is Mighty Oak Oscar Wilde Mild: almost all the taste of a Porter but at session levels of alcohol!


----------



## smutchin (20 May 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> Mikkeler go in for some weird stuff, but generally pull it off.



Yup, that goes for the Texas Ranger. 

I checked the ingredients; it's actually chipotle chillis and smoked malt. Plus various other malts and roasted barley. And zeus, saaz and centennial hops. And it works. Really surprisingly well. A rich, creamy/oily porter with a fiery chilli kick in the finish that really makes your mouth tingle. Wow.

Not one for quaffing, one to sip and savour. Highly recommended.

d.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (20 May 2012)

Just been reading up on Mikkeler: very interesting and something I'll look out for.


----------



## ceepeebee (20 May 2012)

a friend of mine was recommending that just last week, will hunt it down. a few x-posts there - re the oscar wilde


----------



## Doseone (21 May 2012)

Discovered Hoegaarden quite recently. Yum yum, where have you been all my life you naughty Belgian thing. Wish it wasn't so expensive though.


----------



## accountantpete (21 May 2012)

Doseone said:


> Discovered Hoegaarden quite recently. Yum yum, where have you been all my life you naughty Belgian thing. Wish it wasn't so expensive though.


 
Nice one - you should have avoided getting your picture spread all over the internet though


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 May 2012)

Doseone said:


> Discovered Hoegaarden quite recently. Yum yum, where have you been all my life you naughty Belgian thing. Wish it wasn't so expensive though.



I used to think white beers tasted off, I can't get enough now.


----------



## Doseone (21 May 2012)

accountantpete said:


> Nice one - you should have avoided getting your picture spread all over the internet though


 
 I want one of those.

And here's another one of me at lunchtime


----------



## Doseone (21 May 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I used to think white beers tasted off, I can't get enough now.


 
I know, I didn't use to be a fan either. I'm still a bit fussy now, I tried a German one the other day but it wasn't a patch on the Hoegaarden.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (21 May 2012)

Doseone said:


> ...Wish it wasn't so expensive though.


When I lived in Belgium I was introduced to Hoegaarden (amongst other things) by an ex-paratrooper; it was as cheap as chips (or should that be frites) and I used to buy it by the crate from the supermarket.

Thanks to the craft brewing concern that is Anheuser-Busch InBev, it has had the "premium brand" makeover and is now "reassuringly expensive".


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 May 2012)

I bought a craft brewed wheat beer in the Dove (ippo) and was shocked it cost just under a fiver!


----------



## ceepeebee (21 May 2012)

Ok, I've tried the darkstar 6hop and it's really rather good! My problem with over hopped beers is the extreme astringency they have (think wil-e-coyote eating the acme alum). There was none Of that here, still a grapefruity/apricotty taste but smooth and rounded. Will definitely drink again.


----------



## ceepeebee (22 May 2012)

And now the wolf brewery stout, ridiculously smooth, I could drink this all night and not get bored.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (22 May 2012)

Beer on a Monday and a Tuesday? You live the life!


----------



## ceepeebee (22 May 2012)

Just the one, I'm not going mental. Although last night I *really* had the taste for it.


----------



## smutchin (22 May 2012)

ceepeebee, I suspect a "ten malt porter" would be up your street, yes?



> @bottle_shop: These @SWBrewery beers look damn pretty and taste damn fine. http://t.co/s9EdYbfa



d.


----------



## User169 (22 May 2012)

Chewing my way through a Hercules DIPA from Great Divide; a 10%, 85 IBU beast!


----------



## ceepeebee (22 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> ceepeebee, I suspect a "ten malt porter" would be up your street, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> d.


Absolutely, that's definitely the sort of thing I'm after. May have to take that detour to Canterbury after whitstable.


----------



## ceepeebee (22 May 2012)

And thanks for the tip!


----------



## ceepeebee (23 May 2012)

Attention Delftse Post - we've just booked our accomodation for the De Molen beer festival at the end of September. I'll be riding there from the overnight ferry to Hoek, possibly with a.n.other while 2 other chums will be letting the train take the strain. - it's a short ride to go direct - any ideas where would be good to go to get something longer in? I did toy with heading up the LF1 and dropping down/across to Bodegraven, mainly because I love that route through the dunes so much.


----------



## User169 (24 May 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> Attention Delftse Post - we've just booked our accomodation for the De Molen beer festival at the end of September. I'll be riding there from the overnight ferry to Hoek, possibly with a.n.other while 2 other chums will be letting the train take the strain. - it's a short ride to go direct - any ideas where would be good to go to get something longer in? I did toy with heading up the LF1 and dropping down/across to Bodegraven, mainly because I love that route through the dunes so much.


 
LF1 to Lisse/Hillegom, then down to Uithoorn, Woerden and then Bodegraven.

Alternative would be to head in the direction of Gouda, drop down to Lekkerkerk, cycle east along the Lek and then up to Woerden.

Are you staying in Bodegraven itself? It's a pretty small place. leiden and utrecht would be livelier and are only 20 minutes by direct train.


----------



## smutchin (24 May 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> De Molen beer festival


 
Cor. And you're going by bike... Just a tad envious.

d.


----------



## ceepeebee (24 May 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> LF1 to Lisse/Hillegom, then down to Uithoorn, Woerden and then Bodegraven.
> 
> Alternative would be to head in the direction of Gouda, drop down to Lekkerkerk, cycle east along the Lek and then up to Woerden.
> 
> Are you staying in Bodegraven itself? It's a pretty small place. leiden and utrecht would be livelier and are only 20 minutes by direct train.


Thanks for that - I'll check them out.

We are staying in Bodegraven, at the tulip iirc. Quiet is not a problem, I doubt we'll be fit for much after a strong performance at the festival 

The Friday we're heading over is supposedly my last day in this job, so...if I'm not starting a new job straight away I might see if I can get a few extra days light touring in, either riding down to Calaid Dunkirk, or up to Germany via the LF1.


----------



## ceepeebee (24 May 2012)

Just realised I cycled near Uithoorn before last year on my Heemskerk to Noordwijk leg of my mini-tour. Really liked the bit around Aalsmeer - except the fact that the ferry on the end of the spit wasn't running on a Sunday, then taking a completely wrong turn and ending up almost in Schipol...


----------



## Ashtrayhead (24 May 2012)

I took delivery of a Guinness Surger and 24 cans today and have just tried the first one and can confirm that it tastes just as good as pub draught Guinness.........

......think I'll have another.....


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfyQkmdmsO0&feature=related


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 May 2012)

I can hear a cool bottle of White Shield calling me. Must resist. For a bit.


----------



## User169 (25 May 2012)

My new bibs got their first outing last night..







Just the thing to work up a thirst for a couple of brewdogs; got a pack of their latest IPA is dead. They make 4 identical IPAs, except that each uses a different hop (Galaxy, Challenger, HBC and Motueka) - quite interestiing to taste side-by-side.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 May 2012)

Check those pins!


----------



## ceepeebee (25 May 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> My new bibs got their first outing last night..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice - where did you get them? I really want a Serafijn jersey as made by Vermarc


----------



## User169 (25 May 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> Nice - where did you get them? I really want a Serafijn jersey as made by Vermarc


 
They're made by Vermarc. Got them through this site..

http://www.beergiftsbelgium.be/nl/lachouffe/

which I think is owned by Duvel Moortgat (the invoice came from Duvel). 

The Ommegang jersery looks pretty cool too, but have only seen it on US websites.


----------



## ceepeebee (25 May 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> They're made by Vermarc. Got them through this site..
> 
> http://www.beergiftsbelgium.be/nl/lachouffe/
> 
> ...


yes - Vermarc just started selling a lot more here recently so I mailed and asked them if they had plans for the Brouwerij collection they sell in the states and they will eventually - hate to think what price though as they ain't cheap.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 May 2012)

Perochial brew - Hook Norton Gold.


----------



## ceepeebee (26 May 2012)

Ok, the London fields Apollo ipa is a corker. Refreshing and not too astringent. I suggested to mrs ceepeebee that I might be learning to love the hop "doubt it, it's just not very hoppy, nice though"

I have no beer left though so I'm off to put the bike's summer clothes on.


----------



## smutchin (26 May 2012)

*like*

d.


----------



## gavgav (3 Jun 2012)

Pint of Bluebird Bitter (Coniston Brewery) or Shropshire Gold (Salopian Brewery) please


----------



## ceepeebee (3 Jun 2012)

couldn't get to the bottle shop yesterday as it didn't open til 11, still - got this to go to tomorrow:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/selcamra/7181350012/in/photostream


----------



## BrumJim (11 Jun 2012)

Biere Rouse du Vercors sitting on my desk waiting to be drunk. Needs resting and chilling first.

www.biereduvercors.fr

Link now sorted.


----------



## User169 (11 Jun 2012)

Double oatmeal stout from Rooie Dop this evening - a new brewery based in Utrecht (although they get the beer made by de Molen). Not bad at all - definitely one to keep an eye one.

http://rooiedop.nl/double-oatmeal-stout/


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Jun 2012)

I just brewed 40 pints of Wodefords Wherry and somehow accidentally finished it like a wheat beer. I wish I knew how so I could repeat it!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Jun 2012)

A bottle of Duvel poured into a Duvel glass, oh yumtus!


----------



## colly (16 Jun 2012)

Last week while up in Northumberland I had a pint of draught







Beautiful.

The Urban Dictionary definition:
Snecklifter.
A beer ponce. A sneck is an old-fashioned latch and a snecklifter was someone who would lift the latch on a door of a pub, poke their head into the bar to see if there was the friendly face of someone who would buy him a pint.


----------



## ceepeebee (18 Jun 2012)

De Molen festival is definitely go - and seeing as there's no day sailing on the sunday - I get to do a longer ride on the Sunday as well as the Saturday - awesome.

DP - fancy a ride out either day? Will need a good beer/cake destination on the Sunday....


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2012)

I had a few jars of this lovely rich beer brewed in the village when in the Provence-Alpes last week. Nothing like the usual French pish.

http://www.cordoeil.com/


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Jun 2012)

rich p said:


> I had a few jars of this lovely rich beer brewed in the village when in the Provence-Alpes last week. Nothing like the usual French pish.
> 
> http://www.cordoeil.com/


 
That website's all in foreign, what's the matter with them, uncivilised bunch of froggies!


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2012)

Funnily enough, although my French is pretty basic, it is apparently made from distilled frogs. At least, if you drink too much of it you might croak.


----------



## ceepeebee (18 Jun 2012)

Rich - there's some cracking beers made up in the north east of France - a real favourite of mine is this one:


----------



## User169 (19 Jun 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> De Molen festival is definitely go - and seeing as there's no day sailing on the sunday - I get to do a longer ride on the Sunday as well as the Saturday - awesome.
> 
> DP - fancy a ride out either day? Will need a good beer/cake destination on the Sunday....


 
Sure! I'll probably go to the festival on Friday, so Sat or Sun likely to be possible.

On a sadder note, Mrs DP has just rung to let me know that the local beer shop's closed down


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Jun 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> On a sadder note, Mrs DP has just rung to let me know that the local beer shop's closed down


----------



## ceepeebee (19 Jun 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> Sure! I'll probably go to the festival on Friday, so Sat or Sun likely to be possible.
> 
> On a sadder note, Mrs DP has just rung to let me know that the local beer shop's closed down


That sucks regarding the closed beer shop. I could really do with a nice beer - haven't been drinking much lately apart from 3 pints of belvoir best after day one of Lonjog which was ok, but pretty average.

still on a beer theme - a friend of mine highly recommends this:
http://www.caughtbytheriver.net/201...=Feed:+caughtbytheriver+(Caught+by+the+River)

Don't think I can make it which is a shame.


----------



## User169 (21 Jun 2012)

Went to the BrewDog boozer in Edinburgh last night. First time I've seen 2/3 pint glasses - quite a good idea though for the higher gravity stuff. Had a Columbus and Centennial IPA which was alright .


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jun 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> First time I've seen 2/3 pint glasses - quite a good idea though for the higher gravity stuff.



Easily compensated for by 50% more trips to the bar!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jun 2012)

Got a bottle of Camden Black Friday chilling at this very moment, I'm waiting for the rain to go over the yardarm before I dig in, haven't tried this one before.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jun 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Got a bottle of Camden Black Friday chilling at this very moment, I'm waiting for the rain to go over the yardarm before I dig in, haven't tried this one before.



Not bad at all. Shlurp.


----------



## User169 (23 Jun 2012)

Just blown the froth off a Duvel tripel hop. Seems to be reglar duvel, dry-hopped with citraa and its a bit pokier (9.5%). Yumtus(TM-3bm)!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jun 2012)

Open day at the kid's playgroup, lots of fund-raising stuff going on and a bar too, with proper beer, very civilised - an Old Hooky for me, just to put a few pennies in their fund of course.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Jun 2012)

Will you lot just stop it!
No?
Oh ok then...carry on.


----------



## ceepeebee (23 Jun 2012)

An Elmtree stout and a hopdaemon leviathan for me tonight. Nice combo.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jun 2012)

Westmalle Dubbel, at the risk of being controversial I'm not sure this isn't my favourite Trappist beer.


----------



## rich p (23 Jun 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Westmalle Dubbel, at the risk of being controversial I'm not sure this isn't my favourite Trappist beer.


 Will it make you shuddup?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jun 2012)

Might.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jun 2012)

but then again...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Jul 2012)

A naughty midweek Brugse Zot Dubbel...

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/268/32320/


----------



## User169 (11 Jul 2012)

Had one of these last night..

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/14478/54441

A Garlic flavoured tripel; tasted more herbal than outright garlic. That'll teach me for buying beer from an organic store.


----------



## Hacienda71 (14 Jul 2012)

Mmmm just had a rather nice bottle of Badgers Fursty Ferret. Says I should drink it with cheddar so I am of to the fridge to aquire some.


----------



## Archie_tect (14 Jul 2012)

Uncle Mort said:


> I had couple of Straffe Hendriks from the same brewery - on offer in the supermarket. Nice!


Poor old Hendrik... clearly he upset someone.


----------



## Hacienda71 (14 Jul 2012)

Now opened a bottle of Skinners Betty Stogs, very nice.


----------



## User169 (27 Jul 2012)

Overall IIPA from To Øl last night. A bit murky (not my photo), but quite a decent brew in the west-coast DIPA style. 10.5% alcohol and 400 IBU, so at the more extreme end. The label seemed to suggest they'd added some Brett, but I wouldn't have known by the taste. Rather like BrewDog's Hardcore IPA.


----------



## ceepeebee (27 Jul 2012)

Had an odd one this lunchtime - Otley Saison style stout. More a black saison than the other way round, but very interesting.

Did manage to pick up a couple of Old Dairy beers on the way home too, to help me fall asleep on the sofa during the Olympic ceremony.


----------



## ceepeebee (28 Jul 2012)

this right now:
http://www.oakhamales.com/beers/inferno.html

is nice, quite hoppy for me but refreshing.

Earlier it was these two - both crackers:


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jul 2012)

To celebrate the sun I've bought some lager type beer from a Polish shop, Ekstra from Lituania, Ursus from Romania and something Ukranian that I can't type as I don't have the right keyboard.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Jul 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> To celebrate the sun I've bought some lager type beer from a Polish shop, Ekstra from Lituania, Ursus from Romania and something Ukranian that I can't type as I don't have the right keyboard.



Good choice! The ones with bewildered looking wildlife on them are good.


__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from settee #2 - steel & wooden frame, deep padded seat, low profile DFS 2000 model.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jul 2012)

Uncle Mort said:


> облити сечею?



No, it's YephiriBcbke - that's as near as I can get to it!


----------



## Spartak (29 Jul 2012)

ceepeebee said:


>



A fine choice, Bristol Beer Factory do some cracking ales ....... Sunrise is my favourite !


----------



## TVC (26 Aug 2012)

I'm off to Aldeburgh near Southwold for a few days later this week. The training is almost complete:


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Aug 2012)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'm off to Aldeburgh near Southwold for a few days later this week. The training is almost complete:
> 
> View attachment 12004


 
I was actually contemplating cracking a Broadside open, think I will now.


----------



## Aperitif (26 Aug 2012)

Accept no substitute. Yesterday I drank some Shere Drop from the local brewery - not bad, and nearly caused me to set up camp in the beer garden...next time.


----------



## User169 (26 Aug 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Accept no substitute. Yesterday I drank some Shere Drop from the local brewery - not bad, and nearly caused me to set up camp in the beer garden...next time.



Love the Kernel! They're going to be at the local beer festival in september - lekker zeg!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Aug 2012)

It's Mikkeller Black Hole time, had this for a while but I've been too scared to try it, I'm going in...


----------



## User169 (26 Aug 2012)

Been drinking this recently. Difficult to improve on classic Duvel, but this is pretty good!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Aug 2012)

I've liked that DP, haven't tried it but I've liked it anyway.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Aug 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It's Mikkeller Black Hole time, had this for a while but I've been too scared to try it, I'm going in...


 
My Lord!!!


----------



## User169 (27 Aug 2012)

Uncle Mort said:


> I'm not going to tell you that if you bought a case of it at Makro last week you got two free Duvel Tripel Hop glasses . Because it would make you jealous and sad and I wouldn';t want to do that, would I?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Aug 2012)




----------



## Davehateshills (27 Aug 2012)

I am a bit new to CC and have just found this bit of the forum. I found 'Tea?' first (which was all very nice) however I now feel that I have found my spiritual home here. I can die now........


----------



## TVC (27 Aug 2012)

Davehateshills said:


> I am a bit new to CC and have just found this bit of the forum. I found 'Tea?' first (which was all very nice) however I now feel that I have found my spiritual home here. I can die now........


 
Welcome Dave. 

Your round I believe.


----------



## Davehateshills (27 Aug 2012)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Welcome Dave.
> 
> Your round I believe.


 
It has been said before TVC and that is the reason I have took up Cycling! Then I wwill no longer be round!


----------



## Davehateshills (27 Aug 2012)

So, I have been a good lad today. Went early to the Lidl sale to bag a few bargains and followed that with trolly duty at Tesco with the OH. Only bargain there was Smirnoff vodka at £15 litre, so I got 2, just in case. 

Off to the pub now for some lunch and..... BEER!


----------



## ceepeebee (1 Sep 2012)

Hi all - been away a bit but can do some reporting back!

Right now I'm drinking this:






and it's splendid, the smoke (from chipotles) is subtle but definitely there - really rather good.

In Normandy I didn't drink much beer at all, it was all about local cider with rough labels and rougher after effects.... (worth it though)

My local deli has got more beers in - everything from red willow above (a couple lined up from tomorrow), a bunch of left bank (I think that's what they're called, they make lambeth walk stout) and some Huddersfield brewery beers which seem great, but they rarely make a beer a second time.


What I'm really looking forward to though is the de Molen festival at the end of the month - DP - you still planning on being around?


----------



## Hitchington (1 Sep 2012)

Pint of Harveys Armada please!


----------



## Aperitif (2 Sep 2012)

I drank a pint of Meantime 'London Pale Ale' last Monday - not bad, and I didn't know it is from Greenwich!
Saw the bottled stuff in Sainsburys the following evening too.


----------



## Hitchington (2 Sep 2012)

Aperitif said:


> I drank a pint of Meantime 'London Pale Ale' last Monday - not bad, and I didn't know it is from Greenwich!
> Saw the bottled stuff in Sainsburys the following evening too.


 
Yeah, it's good stuff. There's quite a nice Meantime Brewery bar in Greenwich, just near the Cutty Sark. Always worth a visit at the weekend during a cycle up the riverside path...


----------



## User169 (3 Sep 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> What I'm really looking forward to though is the de Molen festival at the end of the month - DP - you still planning on being around?


 
Yep! Still planning on being around that weekend. The beer list is taking shape...

http://www.brouwerijdemolen.nl/index.php/en/beerfestival/brewers-and-beers.html


----------



## Soltydog (3 Sep 2012)

I've just discovered a local micro brewery sells 5l mini kegs & they are bloody lovely




I'm expecting delivery of another one today 'Wandering Weatear' Only trouble is they need to be drunk within 4 days once opened


----------



## ceepeebee (4 Sep 2012)

Uncle Mort said:


> Cool - so how does it work - do you need a hand-pump arrangement to get it out?


If it's like others I've used, you turn the red knob at the top to do something with the pressure, then the one at the bottom pulls out and there's a thing to turn to get the beer out (and, if you're me, get it slightly wrong and fire beer all over the kitchen floor....)


----------



## accountantpete (4 Sep 2012)

A local brewer called Joule's has got a new lease of life and is buying closed pubs and re-opening after a re-furb.

They have moved from Stone to Market Drayton and are opening up pubs in the area. Ours opens in Sept.

http://www.joulesbrewery.co.uk/

Here's a pic - note the fantastic head!


----------



## User169 (4 Sep 2012)

Good article about global beer drinking trends...

http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2012/sep/03/brewers-expansion-beer-emerging-markets

I wonder whether the craft beer scene's getting a bit saturated in Europe. Time to set up a craft brewery in China or Africa?


----------



## User169 (4 Sep 2012)

Uncle Mort said:


> I like this:


 
I hope he's being truthful about that, but let's wait and see!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Sep 2012)

He could've picked a better band to name check than The Clash when talking about not selling-out.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Sep 2012)

Oh and our local shop is flogging the excellent Adnams Broadside at £2.65 each or 2 for £3, churlish not to really.


----------



## ceepeebee (4 Sep 2012)

thing with brewdog is.... they're just wacky student types largely making mostly stunt beer. I'd respect them a hell of a lot more if they managed to brew a tasty 4 percent or so session beer - a bit of a holy grail for me at the moment.


----------



## Soltydog (4 Sep 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> If it's like others I've used, you turn the red knob at the top to do something with the pressure, then the one at the bottom pulls out and there's a thing to turn to get the beer out (and, if you're me, get it slightly wrong and fire beer all over the kitchen floor....)


Spot on. It's gravity based, so no need for handpumps. It's the best pint have had that hasnt come from a pub & better than some that have come from handpumps in pubs


----------



## Soltydog (4 Sep 2012)

Uncle Mort said:


> it would be good to find out how to get something like this.  It sounds ideal!


The brewery I use is a micro brewery called Great Newsome, near Withernsea in East Yorkshire. They do the humber bridge farmers market on 1st Sunday of each month, or I'm sure they do delivery, but probably only within UK. I'm sure there will be other micro brewerys that do them too


----------



## ceepeebee (4 Sep 2012)

There's plenty yes - we had one from the Wolf brewery of Norfolk - checking their website I see they're out of stock at the moment.

Soltydog - did yours keep? Ours lost it's fizz after a few days.


----------



## ceepeebee (4 Sep 2012)

good grief, just found the most dangerous website ever:

http://www.mybrewerytap.com/


----------



## Hitchington (4 Sep 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> good grief, just found the most dangerous website ever:
> 
> http://www.mybrewerytap.com/


 
Oh, hello


----------



## Soltydog (4 Sep 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> There's plenty yes - we had one from the Wolf brewery of Norfolk - checking their website I see they're out of stock at the moment.
> 
> Soltydog - did yours keep? Ours lost it's fizz after a few days.


it doesnt have fizz  I've had a few of the std ones & they are fine for upto 3-4 days & I always make sure they are consumed within that timescale  They do one with a pressurised gas cannister (extra £1.50) which keeps the beer longer (upto a month) but I've only had one of them & that was empty within a week too.
Did you close the 'valve' on the top when not in use? Doing so helps keep the beer


----------



## ceepeebee (4 Sep 2012)

to be honest, there was a party, drink was taken, the next day was a write-off.......

also it was far from craft beer - it was budvar, oops. flat as owt 2 days later.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Sep 2012)

Just unpacking stuff stored in the garage and unearthed this box of yumminess, best go and hide it somewhere or the afternoons labours could come to a swift end...


----------



## ceepeebee (22 Sep 2012)

this time next week I'll be re-hydrating after a metric ton to here:
http://www.brouwerijdemolen.nl/index.php/en/beerfestival.html
yay!

Did go out Thursday and have a few crackers though:
Einstok toasted porter was excellent, really rich and just the right amount of toast (less keen on their Doppelbock)
also in the rake I had a Haandbrygeriet Ardennes Blonde - not a cheap do at a fver a half, but crikey - very tasty - very remeniscent of Angelus for those that have had it (one of my faves, we always pick some up in France)

A couple of pints of Marble Pint washed down a cracking burger in the Dean Swift, and did an excellent job of it, but my favourite was a copperhead ale from the fordham Brewery of Annapolis in the (shockingly acousticed) Draft House - such a lovely smooth, rich, malty beer.


----------



## Renard (22 Sep 2012)

McEwan's Champion - quite strong 7.3% - but that's a good thing isn't it?


----------



## User169 (24 Sep 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> this time next week I'll be re-hydrating after a metric ton to here:
> http://www.brouwerijdemolen.nl/index.php/en/beerfestival.html
> yay!


 
Had a drop of their Rye IPA last week which the local had on tap. Very nice and not too hoppy by modern standards at least.


----------



## smutchin (25 Sep 2012)

Any beer fans on the forum should get themselves down to Canterbury this weekend for the Canterbury Food & Drink Festival - which also happens to be the launch of the first ever Kent Green Hop Beer Fortnight.

I sampled Eddie Gadd's Green Hop Ale at Broadstairs Food Festival last year and it was pretty special. This year, just about every independent brewery in Kent is getting involved by making their own green hop beers - I've heard there will be 28 beers on offer, covering a wide range of styles up to and including an Imperial Stout. The common factor is that they're all made using freshly picked Kentish hops.

Think of it as a British take on Beaujolais Nouveau. Only with fine beer instead of crap wine.

http://kentgreenhopbeer.com/

d.


----------



## slowwww (25 Sep 2012)

Never been a Banks ale fan before, but when out at the weekend I chanced upon Banks' Fields of Gold. As the name suggets its a Golden ale, but more flavoursome than most with a really hoppy finish (no rabbit references please) and a spicy after-taste.

At 3.5% it's a really good 'session' beer - sad that it's onyl avauilable until early October


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Sep 2012)

Renard said:


> McEwan's Champion - quite strong 7.3% - but that's a good thing isn't it?


 
I'm quite partial to Scottish beer, well beer in general really - I do quite like that one.


----------



## ceepeebee (25 Sep 2012)

[QUOTE 2059923, member: 259"]I used to quite like Banks's mild!

I haven't forgiven W & D for what they did to Mansfield brewery though.[/quote]
yeah, Mansfield's Mild was one of the few good things to come out of that godforsaken place. (I have to say this being from Chesterfield) It was the last pint to go over a pound in the pub where I did most of my early drinking.

Getting really excited about De Molen at the weekend now.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Oct 2012)

Drinking beer on a Monday is obviously a revolting habit and one that I certainly wouldn't want to be associated with, however a new batch of ale has landed on my doorstep and it would be churlish not to dip in and sample a bottle or two, just for quality control purposes of course. Anyway, a bottle of Struise Pannepot is first up and jolly nice it is too, yumtus! There's a few Kernel porters and stouts too but they need a few weeks to settle due to the vast quantities of sediment that has to find its way to the bottom of the bottle post transit.


----------



## User169 (1 Oct 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Drinking beer on a Monday is obviously a revolting habit and one that I certainly wouldn't want to be associated with, however a new batch of ale has landed on my doorstep and it would be churlish not to dip in and sample a bottle or two, just for quality control purposes of course. Anyway, a bottle of Struise Pannepot is first up and jolly nice it is too, yumtus! There's a few Kernel porters and stouts too but they need a few weeks to settle due to the vast quantities of sediment that has to find its way to the bottom of the bottle post transit.



De Struise - classy stuff! Pannepot is great.


----------



## smutchin (1 Oct 2012)

Well, the green hop beers were a big hit. My personal favourite - which also seemed to be everyone else's favourite, in fact - was a beer called "Seriously Saison", a slightly sweet, full-bodied, golden thirst-quencher (albeit a bit stronger than a traditional saison) but with a massive dose of resinous herbal hop bitterness. Wonderful, wonderful stuff. 

d.


----------



## smutchin (1 Oct 2012)

Well, the green hop beers were a big hit. My personal favourite - which also seemed to be everyone else's favourite, in fact - was a beer called "Seriously Saison", a slightly sweet, full-bodied, golden thirst-quencher (albeit a bit stronger than a traditional saison) but with a massive dose of resinous herbal hop bitterness. Wonderful, wonderful stuff. 

d.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Oct 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> De Struise - classy stuff! Pannepot is great.



It was excellent, although strong it didn't taste alcoholly, lovely stuff and fortunately I bought 4!


----------



## User169 (1 Oct 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It was excellent, although strong it didn't taste alcoholly, lovely stuff and fortunately I bought 4!



Haven't had any for a while so have just bid on a couple of big bottles on the dutch version of fleabay.


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Oct 2012)

Renard said:


> McEwan's Champion


I'll tell him when I see him next time!


----------



## Electric_Andy (3 Oct 2012)

Pint of Henry Weston's Special reserve please - though it usually only comes in bottles


----------



## User169 (4 Oct 2012)

Excellent news - a new beer shop opens its doors in town today (well in 3h 3min to be precise, not that I'm paying much attention mind). They claim they'll be stocking 700 or so different beers, so plenty to choose from hopefully. Even better, I have to cycle past it on the way home from work, so no excuses really.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Oct 2012)

Working in Newcastle yesterday and went oot for a beer in the evening - found a Brewdog pub but none of the people I was with wanted to try it, preferring instead noise bars with rubbish lager, uncultured maroons!



Delftse Post said:


> Even better, I have to cycle past it on the way home from work, so no excuses really.



Looks like you're gonna need a bigger bike!


----------



## User169 (4 Oct 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Looks like you're gonna need a bigger bike!


 
I'll take the children with me and load up their panniers.


----------



## User169 (4 Oct 2012)

Flippin' 'ek! Just staggered out of the new beershop. Pretty impressive collection.

More or less everthing decent from belgium and nl, including all three westvleterens, a good selection from de struise and about thirty different brews from de molen. Good selection of lambic too.

From the uk, they've got thornbridge, kernel, marble, brewdog, meantime, darkstar and others. A few ciders as well.

From the US, Hoppin frog, left-hand, flying dog and others i didn't recognize

Mikkeler and Handbryggeriet from the scandis, a load of german weizens, a couple of italian craftbrews and that awful beer from ferran Adria.

In the end I bought some single hop citra from de molen, thornbridge kaipur and Kernel Export Stout. Not entirely sure it's a good thing that the shop is a two minute walk from home.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Oct 2012)

I hate you, DP!


----------



## Doseone (4 Oct 2012)

Just bought three Warsteiner Premium Verum 'cos they were on special in Morrisons, 3 for a fiver. They've gone in the fridge, I've never had it before, anyone tried it?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Oct 2012)

Don't tempt me - I'm having _at least_ 6 months off the beer!


----------



## Canrider (4 Oct 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> Not entirely sure it's a good thing that the shop is a two minute walk from home.


How late do they stay open?


----------



## smutchin (5 Oct 2012)

Visited a hostelry near the office at lunchtime where I had a pint of Brains Organ Morgan - as a Dylan Thomas fan, I couldn't resist a beer with a name like that. And very pleasant it was too.

Had a look for more info on its provenance on the Brains website. Apparently, it's part of a Dylan Thomas range. The one called Milkwood sounds particularly appealing.


----------



## User169 (5 Oct 2012)

smutchin said:


> Visited a hostelry near the office at lunchtime where I had a pint of Brains Organ Morgan - as a Dylan Thomas fan, I couldn't resist a beer with a name like that. And very pleasant it was too.
> 
> Had a look for more info on its provenance on the Brains website. Apparently, it's part of a Dylan Thomas range. The one called Milkwood sounds particularly appealing.


 
There's an article in the Guardian today about the green hop beers you mentioned last week.


----------



## smutchin (5 Oct 2012)

Cheers for the tip-off. I just looked it up. Good piece.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2012/oct/05/autumn-ales-season-fresh-hops

Gadd's Green Hop Ale will be on tap at the Broadstairs Food Festival again this weekend for anyone who fancies making the trip.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Oct 2012)

Spookily enough just trying a Gadds DogBolter dark porter, not bad.


----------



## User169 (5 Oct 2012)

Got a couple of Pannepots in. But limbering up with some de molen IPA first.


----------



## RussellZero (5 Oct 2012)

8 ace for me


----------



## smutchin (5 Oct 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Spookily enough just trying a Gadds DogBolter dark porter, not bad.



I use Dogbolter in my Christmas puddings. (I also drink it, of course.)

d.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Oct 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> Got a couple of Pannepots in. But limbering up with some de molen IPA first.



I limbered with a Brewdog Dead Pony Club, might have a Pannepot later - it's now on the fave list.

DP, does your new offie have Pliny in its USA section, that's a brewery who's wares I'd like to try?


----------



## User169 (5 Oct 2012)

Not tried Dead Pony - must have a look out for that.

Sadly, no Russian River - I've only ever seen it once in Amsterdam, but i tihink they wanted 40euros for a bottle of pliny the elder so i passed.

Pannepot really is the business. Look out for Cuvee Delphine too!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Oct 2012)

It's Pannepot o'clock.


----------



## User169 (5 Oct 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It's Pannepot o'clock.



Good man!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Oct 2012)

New beer glass today - good eh?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Oct 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> Look out for Cuvee Delphine too!


 
Looked that up, if that's Black Albert imperial stout it was out of stock when I bought the Pannepot, looks very good though.


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Oct 2012)

Thought I might try one of these tonight. Mmmm


----------



## User169 (12 Oct 2012)

Pannepot o'clock here. Soon to be followed by Dark Force fron Haandbryggeriet.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Oct 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> Pannepot o'clock here.


 
like x 1000000.

Went to a great bar in Vaxjo last week, they had loads of bottled beers behind the bar, problem was without binoculars I couldn't see what was on offer!

The shame of it, attended a wine tasting last night - went to the pub afterwards though for a beer.


----------



## User169 (13 Oct 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> like x 1000000.
> 
> Went to a great bar in Vaxjo last week, they had loads of bottled beers behind the bar, problem was without binoculars I couldn't see what was on offer!
> 
> The shame of it, attended a wine tasting last night - went to the pub afterwards though for a beer.



Sounds good, althogh You'd probably need a mortgage in Sweden to be able to get someting decent. 

Just tried Earl Grey IPA from Marble in Manchester. Lovely stuff, as is everything i've tried from Marble.

(you should steer clear of that wine muck, by the way!)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Oct 2012)

Sorry on the wine front!

OK northerners look away now.

Is there a better beer brewed in the UK than The Kernel Export India Porter?

No.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Oct 2012)

Last Pannepot


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Oct 2012)

Welsh one tonight.


----------



## User169 (25 Oct 2012)

In England this week, so been sampling a few ales.

Cuthbert's from the churchend brewery in Nuneaton. Not bad, but it was poured through one of those sparkler nozzles which i don't really like. Jurassic from Dorset Brewing Company was a real thirstquencher.

Had a few bottles too from Purity Brewing and Staffordshire Brewery.

There seem to be a lot more US hops being used in England these days. Also, saw a brewery in Hampshire which seems to use NZ hops almost exclusively, but didn't get to try any of the brews.

London tonight, so will hopefully round up some Kernel at Highbury Vintners!


----------



## User169 (25 Oct 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> OK northerners look away now.
> 
> Is there a better beer brewed in the UK than The Kernel Export India Porter?
> 
> No.



Bought a couple of these this afternoon. Really good stuff!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Nov 2012)

Muskoka Brewery is rapidly becoming my favourite small producer in Canada. Their seasonal beers are lovely. I am currently enjoying their Harvest Ale, which is a 7.0% fruity, grassy pale ale with several different types of hops. And going down very well.


----------



## Trail Child (2 Nov 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Muskoka Brewery is rapidly becoming my favourite small producer in Canada. Their seasonal beers are lovely. I am currently enjoying their Harvest Ale, which is a 7.0% fruity, grassy pale ale with several different types of hops. And going down very well.


I'm not a fan of the Mad Tom one though. I finally picked up some Coffee Porter from Mill St. Brewery today. I'm a big fan of Beau's Beer right now. Harvest Ale sounds good though.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Nov 2012)

Trail Child said:


> I'm not a fan of the Mad Tom one though. I finally picked up some Coffee Porter from Mill St. Brewery today. I'm a big fan of Beau's Beer right now. Harvest Ale sounds good though.


 
I don't bother with any of their regular beers, I have to say, only the seasonal specials, which are all great. Beau's is okay. I find the Lug Tread tastes a bit soapy, but I don't know anyone else who think this, so it must be a personal thing. I like quite a few things from Mill Street, but none of their beers strike me as truly great. I think my absolute favourite Canadian beers are still from Montreal's Unibroue, La Fin du Monde in particular - they make genuinely world-beating brews.

Anyway, I shouldn't be drinking much at all. It ruins the training...


----------



## Monsieur Remings (3 Nov 2012)

I'm on the Sn'Austell's _Proper Job_ tonight, but I also have had and have a further _Wild Hare_ by Bath Ales for later this fine eve...


...and around 3 litres of Thatcher's cider too. Should make for an interesting club run should I survive...


----------



## Monsieur Remings (3 Nov 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> In England this week, so been sampling a few ales.
> 
> Cuthbert's from the churchend brewery in Nuneaton. Not bad, but it was poured through one of those *sparkler nozzles* which i don't really like. *Jurassic from Dorset Brewing Company* was a real thirstquencher.
> 
> ...


 
Enough to ruin any pint IMO. The Jurassic is a lovely pint and if you're down that way I think Palmers is another good brewery that way based in Bridport.


----------



## User169 (6 Nov 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is there a better beer brewed in the UK than The Kernel Export India Porter?
> 
> No.



Angela Hartnett on Beeb2 right now visiting Kernel. She's just made a cake with the export Stout 1890. Not sure i could bring myself to stick Kernel in a cake.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Nov 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> Angela Hartnett on Beeb2 right now visiting Kernel. She's just made a cake with the export Stout 1890. Not sure i could bring myself to stick Kernel in a cake.



Dreadful! Cake good, Kernel good, but let's keep them separate.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Nov 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I think my absolute favourite Canadian beers are still from Montreal's Unibroue, La Fin du Monde in particular - they make genuinely world-beating brews.



I'd be happy to verify your statement on Fin du Monde, simply send a couple of bottles over. Please!


----------



## ceepeebee (6 Nov 2012)

Hi all - been a while...

I've made chocolate cake with Grain's Blackwood stout, and it was a corker.

Recent beers that have impressed me:
Blue Monkey - Guerilla and even more so - Whisky cask Guerilla - possibly my second favourite beer this year behind the De Molen Sodom and Gomorrah.

I went through the range of Buxton beers and they're winners, star f show though - awfully named Smokey and the Band-aid - a smoked rye porter - limited edition thing and really really good, full of flavour.

I had a Wincle brewery beer too - Bad Bill? that was good, but the phone is in the other room charging so I haven't got my notes to hand.


----------



## ceepeebee (8 Nov 2012)

Celebrating Stout Day with this:





Oh.....My.....god


----------



## ceepeebee (8 Nov 2012)

It's really really complex, but not difficult if you know what I mean. I'm tasting different things all the time, but it's also an absolute pleasure to drink. The nose on it is all cognac and oak. It starts off rich and chocolatey and finishes with just the right amount of bitterness.

It wasn't cheap, but it was worth it, it's been resting in the beer cellar (understairs cupboard) for a bit and I thought it was time....


----------



## User169 (9 Nov 2012)

The local beer shop has persuaded Brouwerij de Molen to brew a beer for it, so tried a couple of "Flink Gegist" this evening. Quite a decent west coast style IPA and pretty cool for the shop to have its own beer. Also tried the fresh hop beer that De Molen made with Gadds in Kent. Not bad either, although a bit on the sweet side.


----------



## User169 (9 Nov 2012)

Beershop has just taken delivery of new Kernel supplies - laterz!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Nov 2012)

Bah! 

I hate your new beer shop, DP, it's not bloody fair!


----------



## TVC (9 Nov 2012)

Off out to see Andy Fairweather-Low tonight, there are several bottles of Adnams awaiting my return. Yum


----------



## Spartak (9 Nov 2012)

Cotswold Spring Stunner

http://www.springbrewery.co.uk/our-beers


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Nov 2012)

Last bottle of Kernel Export Porter, 2 stouts left, time to restock!


----------



## ceepeebee (9 Nov 2012)

just drank my last (apart from the Grain Blackwood I'm storing as an experiment). A tsarina esra from De Molen, started amazing but tailed off a bot at the end of the bottle.


----------



## TVC (9 Nov 2012)

It's Adnams O'clock


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Nov 2012)

Local wine merchant has got Insanely Bad Elf barley wine in again, accidentally bought a couple of bottles, oh dear...

Heard a new bar has opened up with an extensive beer menu including stuff like Delirium Tremens, must visit.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Nov 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'd be happy to verify your statement on Fin du Monde, simply send a couple of bottles over. Please!


 
Well, I was at least thinking of you guys as I sat drinking a glass of Fin Du Monde in the Beer Bistro just round the corner from Union Station in Toronto, whilst waiting for my train yesterday...


----------



## User169 (17 Nov 2012)

A hoppy selection this evening, including a couple of Kernels, and a brace of Pannepots to polish off later.


----------



## User169 (17 Nov 2012)

[QUOTE 2158256, member: 259"]Nights of study and self-denial![/quote]

He needs to stop fannying around and get down to the postoffice with a crate of beer!


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Nov 2012)

Going on a trip with college on Tuesday to a resevoir under construction in NW. We are going to try and get the tutors to stop off at a pub on the way back to the college so that we can have a drink.
I am a lightweight so will end up being drunk whilst in college!


----------



## ceepeebee (17 Nov 2012)

I had a Pannepot too tonight, so awesome, fast becoming my go-to strong beer.


----------



## derrick (17 Nov 2012)

It's time for a beer, i deserve one first one this week.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Nov 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Well, I was at least thinking of you guys as I sat drinking a glass of Fin Du Monde in the Beer Bistro just round the corner from Union Station in Toronto, whilst waiting for my train yesterday...



Thanks for thinking of us, now let's have some tangible action!


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Nov 2012)

[QUOTE 2158285, member: 259"]Trying to get a lecturer to drink beer is like shooting fish in a barrel! [/quote]
Well we are all over 18 so TBH I cannot really see wheat the problem is if we have time. I am sure the lecturers wouldnt mind a drink and noone is going to tell senior management are they!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Nov 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Thanks for thinking of us, now let's have some tangible action!


 
Send me a PM, I'll be in the UK for Xmas. I can bring a couple of bottles over. Seriously.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (18 Nov 2012)

I'll just have some Diet Coke.


----------



## smutchin (20 Nov 2012)

I was in Italy recently and was pleasantly surprised to note that the local hypermarket stocked some very interesting looking beers. I brought one back as a gift for my dad, called T.i.p.a - the label described it as a classic English style IPA, made with East Kent Goldings hops. I thought it would be interesting to see how well the Italians could manage to recreate the style.

My dad said it was excellent. This is perhaps unsurprising as it turns out it was in fact made under license by my dad's favourite local brewer, Mr E.Gadd of Ramsgate.





ceepeebee said:


> It's really really complex, but not difficult if you know what I mean. I'm tasting different things all the time, but it's also an absolute pleasure to drink. The nose on it is all cognac and oak. It starts off rich and chocolatey and finishes with just the right amount of bitterness.
> 
> It wasn't cheap, but it was worth it, it's been resting in the beer cellar (understairs cupboard) for a bit and I thought it was time....


 
I've only ever tried one Nøgne Ø beer and bloody good it was too - can't remember what it was called but it was a pitch-black oily porter, and yes, complex but very drinkable. I can see I shall have to investigate their range further. When I win the lottery.

d.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Nov 2012)

jazloc said:


> I'll just have some Diet Coke.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (20 Nov 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


>


 
I'm not old enough for anything else


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Nov 2012)

jazloc said:


> I'm not old enough for anything else


Awww, shame. One soft drink suitable for a beer thread coming up.


----------



## ceepeebee (20 Nov 2012)

Smutchin - if you can get anywhere near Borough Market, Utobeer have a very big range of the Nogne beers, and they're not all silly expensive - that was a special that I had.

right now though I have no immediately drinkable beer so I'm on the warm milk, dark rum, maple syrup and cinnamon mugs. Dangerous stuff.


----------



## Spartak (20 Nov 2012)

Spartak said:


> Cotswold Spring Stunner
> 
> http://www.springbrewery.co.uk/our-beers


 
My local Post Office is now selling 3 x 500ml bottles of Cotswold Spring beers for £5-50


----------



## User169 (20 Nov 2012)

smutchin said:


> My dad said it was excellent. This is perhaps unsurprising as it turns out it was in fact made under license by my dad's favourite local brewer, Mr E.Gadd of Ramsgate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My local(ish) brewery, De Molen, recently brewed a fresh hop beer together with Gadds. I had some on draft the other day -very nice!


----------



## User169 (20 Nov 2012)

I've been drinking this recently. A real thirst quencher, quite English in style although made with US hops.

The guy thats sells it gets it brewed on a contract basis, but is crowd- sourcing funds to build his own brewery. I think he's raised 90000 eur so far and is aiming for 150000.


----------



## User169 (20 Nov 2012)

Tried Mikkeller's "Salty Ocean Weed" this evening. Made with seaweed apparently - it's supposed to have a slight salty tang which i can just about get. ok i supopose and much better than their single hop sorachi ace I tried a couple of weeks ago. I wondered if it had gone off, but the bar was a bit dark and I couldn't see the date on the bottle.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Nov 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> Tried Mikkeller's "Salty Ocean Weed" this evening. Made with seaweed apparently - it's supposed to have a slight salty tang which i can just about get. ok i supopose and much better than their single hop sorachi ace I tried a couple of weeks ago. I wondered if it had gone off, but the bar was a bit dark and I couldn't see the date on the bottle.



The excellent Williams Brothers Brewery in Scotland make a Kelpie Seaweed Ale, haven't tried it in a while but I'm sure I preferred their Heather Ale.


----------



## User169 (21 Nov 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The excellent Williams Brothers Brewery in Scotland make a Kelpie Seaweed Ale, haven't tried it in a while but I'm sure I preferred their Heather Ale.


 
I've seen that in the local beer shop - I'll have to give it a go now!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Nov 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The excellent Williams Brothers Brewery in Scotland make a Kelpie Seaweed Ale, haven't tried it in a while but I'm sure I preferred their Heather Ale.


 
Yeah, it's good, but the Fraoch is definitely their best - and Beer Advocate seems to agree with us. I quite like their Grozet (Gooseberry wheat beer) too.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Nov 2012)

It's almost my favourite time of the year: the release of this year's winter beers. I mean, seriously, who doesn't love those huge, complex, imperial stouts, triples, porters, etc...? It's a fine balance though, some of them are so heavy they are anti-social, but I found that one of my favourite little Canadian breweries produces something that satisfies the connossieur as well as people who thought they didn't like dark beer: Muskoka's Winter Beard (double chocolate cranberry stout). I took bottles of this to all kinds of parties last year and it always went down really well. Anyone else have particular favourites for winter?


----------



## ceepeebee (22 Nov 2012)

tbh I like to drink stouts and porters all year round, not being that fond of over-hopped beers I take the malty where I can get it.

I'm on a St Peters mild right now, completely solid and dependable. Some friends and I are having a stash tasting in a couple of weeks and my stash is v v v depleted, may have to go on a forage sometime soon.


----------



## smutchin (22 Nov 2012)

I got some of the Goose Island Christmas special in last year. A big spicy Belgian-style brown ale. It was magnificent. If they do another this year, I'll probably get some of that again. 

d.


----------



## Spartak (23 Nov 2012)

Hobgoblin Ruby Ale


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Nov 2012)

My Christmas homebrew is now in bottles for conditioning, I've made double liquorice stout and brutal 8.2% ginger beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Nov 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Anyone else have particular favourites for winter?



The Kernel are now a year round favourite for excellent stouts and porters. 

The Ridgeway Brewery have the Elf beers at this time of year, the Insanely Bad Elf is a lovely barley wine, quite strong at 12% but sold in smaller bottles.






Ridgeway also produce Christmas specials such as Santa's Butt and Reindeer Droppings but I have trouble bringing myself to buy beer with ridiculous names.


----------



## ceepeebee (23 Nov 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ridgeway also produce Christmas specials such as Santa's Butt and Reindeer Droppings but I have trouble bringing myself to buy beer with ridiculous names.


oh god yes, see also: terrible bloody labels. If you're making great beer - take some pride in your labels too! It's a whole package. My local shop had some apparently good beers that I over-looked as I just wasn't going to pick up a bottle that looked as if it had been lifted from a Haight Ashbury head-shop circa 1968.


----------



## The Brewer (23 Nov 2012)

Crap week in work, but I soon cheered up when I spotted Sierra Nevada Torpedo in Tesco's


----------



## User169 (25 Nov 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The excellent Williams Brothers Brewery in Scotland make a Kelpie Seaweed Ale, haven't tried it in a while but I'm sure I preferred their Heather Ale.



Tried both of these. I liked the seaweed one, although i hadn't realised it was a porter, but there did seem to be a salty tang. Didn't like the heather one at all - only managed a couple of slurps. Got a couple more of williams bros to try- an elderberry ale and the profanity stout. 

One of the local bars now has Kernel on tap, so will try to slope off for an hour this arvo!


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (25 Nov 2012)

A cheery seasonal offering from Wychwood, the home of Hobgoblin beer.


----------



## User169 (25 Nov 2012)

Couple more Williams bros sampled:

Elderberry ale - another stoutish type beer. Ok, with a little fruit, but i wouldn't have known it was elderberry.

Profanity stout - now we're talking! Highly hopped, but more of a dark IPA. Best Williams bros beer i've tried.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Nov 2012)

Duvel.


----------



## srw (25 Nov 2012)

An Italian weissbier (sadly I've forgotten the name) during a meal at Ristorante Umberto in Naples. Made with herbs from Sorrento. Phenomenal, with a real citrussy kick. Knocked any Northern European or German equivalent into a cocked hat.


----------



## rvw (26 Nov 2012)

srw said:


> An Italian weissbier (sadly I've forgotten the name) during a meal at Ristorante Umberto in Naples. Made with herbs from Sorrento. Phenomenal, with a real citrussy kick. Knocked any Northern European or German equivalent into a cocked hat.


Called Lemonale, if I remember right.


----------



## srw (26 Nov 2012)

rvw said:


> Called Lemonale, if I remember right.


 http://www.aijie.it/beverageandfood/it/birra/9-birra-lemon-ale.html
I think you do.


----------



## Spartak (27 Nov 2012)

A pint of '3point5' in the Wetherspoons at Tower Hill lunchtime, very very nice 
Only £2-99 !!!


----------



## User169 (27 Nov 2012)

One of the highlights of the beer year this weekend - Cantillon's Zwanze Day. Each year Cantillon brews a limited release beer which is available for one day at various venues around the world. The beer used to be available on the open market, but they got frustrated seeing it all on ebay the next day. So, in the UK on saturday, you can sample this year's offering - a rhubarb lambic - at the Earl of Essex in London. I'll be heading up to Amsterdam to see if i can grab a glass.

Meantime, De Koninck this evening - Antwerp's house beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Nov 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> Meantime, De Koninck this evening - Antwerp's house beer.



How's the no beer in the week regime going, DP?


----------



## smutchin (27 Nov 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> rhubarb lambic



Intriguing!

Wonder if I can fit in a trip to Islington this weekend...

In the meantime, I shall continue supping this splendid Gadd's Dogbolter. 

d.


----------



## User169 (29 Nov 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> How's the no beer in the week regime going, DP?


 
Excellent - me and mrs DP are off to the pub tonight on the tandem!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Nov 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> Excellent - me and mrs DP are off to the pub tonight on the tandem!


 
Disgraceful - we're walking to the pub tonight.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Nov 2012)

Lambic...yuk!


----------



## User169 (30 Nov 2012)

[QUOTE 2178927, member: 259"]Good luck - De Bierkoning gets rammed at the weekend!

I'l give Moeder Lambic in Brussels a try - thanks for the heads up![/quote]

Arse! Finally read the blurb properly - you apparently had to sign up since they don't get very much - I think it's too late now. Oh well, roll on 2013. Good luck in Brussels, I've always wanted to pay Moeder Lambic a visit.

Don't know how close you are to Brussels, but this is quite a nice little village pub just to the SW, although it only opens on Sundays..

http://www.dorst.be/

They're running a lambic tasting day a week on Saturday!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Nov 2012)

Well, the local had a vintage barrel from 2011 on last night, don't where they found it, it had '5.5%+' on the tap but my noggin tells me it was more than that.


----------



## User169 (30 Nov 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Well, the local had a vintage barrel from 2011 on last night, don't where they found it, it had '5.5%+' on the tap but my noggin tells me it was more than that.


 
In that case, NO SHOUTING - 3BM's FEELING A BIT DELICATE!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Nov 2012)

ouch!


----------



## User169 (1 Dec 2012)

A couple French beers tonight from brasserie du mont saleve (to be honest i thought they were belgian, but hey ho).

First up, sorachi ace single- hopped bitter. Horrible - should have known better. I'm not going to bother again with anything made with sorachi ace. It's not clear to me that anything nice can be made with this hop.

Second, their India Pale Ale. ok, but nothing memorable. 

These were pretty expensive beers, so i can't see myself revisiting them. Did have a very nice Dutch IPA last night made with tomahawk from the Wet Goat Brewery so I'll stock up on that instead.


----------



## derrick (1 Dec 2012)

I have not had a beer for a couple of weeks, what's wrong with me.


----------



## rich p (2 Dec 2012)

On a little or no choice, kind of evening last night, I found an Italian beer that actually tasted of something...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Dec 2012)

rich p said:


> On a little or no choice, kind of evening last night, I found an Italian beer that actually tasted of something...



Blimey rich; Italian, beer and taste in the same sentence without the words f**king and horrible!


----------



## rich p (2 Dec 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Blimey rich; Italian, beer and taste in the same sentence without the words f**king and horrible!


Si si, but it was Hobsonio's Choice - Menabrea or Peroni and I took one for the team.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Dec 2012)

Just found some fullers vintage ale 2008 lurking in the garage, pop the top off one of them in a bit...yumtus!


----------



## ceepeebee (2 Dec 2012)

I haven't found a single beer I've liked made with Sorachi Ace either DP - horrible stuff.

Snuck out for a couple of pints (for me, Apple juice for him) with the boy this afternoon.

One of them was a Smelters Stout from Kissingate, absolutely cracking beer - real meal in a glass stuff


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Dec 2012)

Some festive cheer with an Insanely Bad Elf!


----------



## rich p (9 Dec 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Some festive cheer with an Insanely Bad Elf!


Aren't most bottled beers just too gassy? I drink them too but....?
Just had a couple of pre-prandial pints of Harveys best bitter - the aperitif of choice!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Dec 2012)

rich p said:


> Aren't most bottled beers just too gassy? I drink them too but....?
> Just had a couple of pre-prandial pints of Harveys best bitter - the aperitif of choice!



I like bottled beer, you get a consistency that cask beer can't always match. Saying that I don't really mind and will struggle on manfully with either variety like the brave Little soldier wot I am.


----------



## rich p (9 Dec 2012)

We're doing our bit, for sure, but manfully?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Dec 2012)

I could do with a stiff drink right now!


----------



## ceepeebee (10 Dec 2012)

I drank a *lot* of beers this weekend, a few friends and I had a stash compare evening....

Two particular highlights were:





can't find a decent picture but it's an Arbor Ales Impy Stout - 11% of lovely chewy deliciousness.

and a Buxton/Kernel collaboration - a NZ pilsener - hoppy in a good way, a very good way.

I went on a bit of a spree on Friday, hit up Utobeer in Borough, Mr Lawrence in Crofton park and Good taste my local cheese and beer shop - bought some crackers, will report back more as I have them....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Dec 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> ...Mr Lawrence in Crofton park and Good taste my local cheese and beer shop - bought some crackers...



Mmmm cheese and crackers!


----------



## User169 (10 Dec 2012)

La Trappe Quadrupel. A nice winter beer - lots of banana esters and a hefty gravity.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Dec 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> La Trappe Quadrupel. A nice winter beer - lots of banana esters and a hefty gravity.



You need quadrupel for extra grip when the ground's frosty - hefty gravity helps too!


----------



## BrumJim (11 Dec 2012)

Elgood's Black Dog on Friday. Very, very drinkable. So I did.
Looks like a porter, but drinks like a mild.


----------



## User169 (11 Dec 2012)

[QUOTE 2198713, member: 259"]
Kasteel Donker. Strong (11%), sweet, and truly minging. Even my son can't drink it, so the rest of it'll probably join the ouzo and the Corona in the undrinkables box in the garage.​[/quote]

I agree with that, Mort. It's not a great one - the cuvee one's OK though.


----------



## User169 (11 Dec 2012)

Good suggestions for Christmas beer in the Guardian.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth

The Pliny suggestion is a bit daft though since its almost impossible to come by.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Dec 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> Good suggestions for Christmas beer in the Guardian.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth
> 
> The Pliny suggestion is a bit daft though since its almost impossible to come by.



Some nice stuff there, the 'something you haven't tried before' section could be filled with a lot of beer mentioned I bet and you're right on the Pliny. Nice to see The Kernel get a mench though.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Dec 2012)

Picked some really nice craft winter beers tonight... one is a one-off imperial chocolate stout produced by Flying Monkeys brewery in conjunction with Canadian band, the Barenaked Ladies. At 11% it looks like one to take slowly. Also at almost 11% a special brew from Unibroue, called Terrible (in French, it sounds better). Since I can't seem to get any Fin Du Monde right now, this may find itself winging its way to 3BM after Xmas.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Dec 2012)

Just ordered a big box of Kernels + a few other stouts, porters and a couple of Pannepots to help one struggle through the festive period.


----------



## User169 (14 Dec 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Just ordered a big box of Kernels + a few other stouts, porters and a couple of Pannepots to help one struggle through the festive period.


 
Pannepot really is the business. The local beer shop has got a "reserva" version in at moment which I think has been aged in oak barrels.

Had a Grand Prestige from Hertog Jan earlier in the week. Not quite as good as Pannepot perhaps, but a bit lighter in the wallet.


----------



## Large (14 Dec 2012)

I'll be off as usual to the Tring brewery on Christmas eve to pick up my supplies. I told them this year to surprise me so I have no idea what I'm going to get, other than I know it's going to be good.


----------



## ceepeebee (14 Dec 2012)

Hey TBM - who do you order your job-lots from? Beer Ritz?

Those of you who know the awesome offie that is Mr Lawrence - I understand they're shutting the off-license side of things at the end of the month, which sucks mightily, not getting enough footfall apparently. If I had a few bob I'd make an offer and build it up through the on-line sales.

On chirpier matters I'm just drinking this:





it gets a bit of a pasting on rate beer, but I really like it


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Dec 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> Hey TBM - who do you order your job-lots from? Beer Ritz?


 
I use this lot CPB as they have The Kernel online, they're the only online shop for it AFAIK. 

http://www.beermerchants.com/


----------



## ceepeebee (14 Dec 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I use this lot CPB as they have The Kernel online, they're the only online shop for it AFAIK.
> 
> http://www.beermerchants.com/


didn't know them, ta.

Beer ritz do too (I only know them as they supply my local beer shop)
http://www.beerritz.co.uk/dept/english-beer-england_d0121.htm


----------



## Spartak (14 Dec 2012)

[QUOTE 2198713, member: 259"]Kasteel Donker. Strong (11%), sweet, and truly minging. Even my son can't drink it, so the rest of it'll probably join the ouzo and the Corona in the undrinkables box in the garage.​[/quote]

Ouzo undrinkable !!!


----------



## Spartak (14 Dec 2012)

Yesterday Mrs Spartak got me a bottle of Marstons EPA from the local Co-op.
Very drinkable, problem was she only bought me one !


----------



## Monsieur Remings (14 Dec 2012)

An evening of biblical proportions...the first beer, or should I say second now, for a full 40 days (and 39 nights)! So, aside from not being that religious after all, it makes a nice change from sparkling water.

And the choice? Ah... Cornish IPA from S'n'Austell and a Yorkshire Bitter made by Hambleton Brewery, both from M and S. I bought them yesterday before news of the 14' tour, so well done Yorkshire! 

Later, I have a Jurassic made by the Dorset Brewing Company, given none less than Delftseian approval very recently.


----------



## User169 (15 Dec 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> On chirpier matters I'm just drinking this:
> 
> it gets a bit of a pasting on rate beer, but I really like it



I drink the De Molen version of that quite a bit. Really nice beer.


----------



## ceepeebee (16 Dec 2012)

oof, went on the CAMRGB pub crawl last night....

a couple of highlights:
a shot of abdication ale (ie a special ale made for the coronation of Edward the 8th...) it was like smelling the inside of an old chest of drawers, not entirely unpleasant, but not earth shatteringly tasty,
a shot of brewdogs tactical penguin - tastiest thing i've had from them, nit really beer though (their pub in Camden is OK though, we were in the little downstairs bar.
A half of to ol moccachino - ooh that was lovely, dark, smooth and strong.

There were several other beers and I'm a bit becalmed right now.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Dec 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> one is a one-off imperial chocolate stout produced by Flying Monkeys brewery in conjunction with Canadian band, the Barenaked Ladies. At 11% it looks like one to take slowly.


 
We had this one on Friday night. Basically, no. It had none of the depth and oily unctuousness you expect from Imperial Stouts and instead had the overwhelming taste of cocoa powder. Not that great.


----------



## rich p (16 Dec 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I use this lot CPB as they have The Kernel online, they're the only online shop for it AFAIK.
> 
> http://www.beermerchants.com/


I had a squint at their mixed cases but they only had 4 out of 23 in stock.


----------



## ceepeebee (16 Dec 2012)

rich p said:


> I had a squint at their mixed cases but they only had 4 out of 23 in stock.


christmas innit?

That mixed black case that they do have in stock has got some real winners in it


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Dec 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> christmas innit?
> 
> That mixed black case that they do have in stock has got some real winners in it



I almost bought that but thought it was lazy!

Insanely Bad Elf here, 12% of yumtusness.


----------



## ceepeebee (16 Dec 2012)

by the horns Hopslinger American IPA made with Cascade hops here. Got a real touch of the .... soy sauce/Hendo's about it - in a really good way.


----------



## ceepeebee (16 Dec 2012)

Seen this one TBM? A little less obvious:
http://www.beerritz.co.uk/buy/stouts-porters-12-pack_541.htm


----------



## Spartak (18 Dec 2012)

Jennings' Cocker Hoop ..........

............ very nice !


----------



## User169 (18 Dec 2012)

A couple of new ones tonight on draught:

Weihenstephan "Hoplosion". Seems to be a German attempt to jump on the heavy hopping bandwagon. Not entirely successful in my opinion - they've just made a weissbier more bitter.

Gouden Carolus Hopinsjoor. OK, better than the Weihenstephan, but not entirely memorable.

Had to have a Westmalle Dubbel when I got home - now that really is proper beer!


----------



## ceepeebee (18 Dec 2012)

tonight was a Hackney Brewery Jack frost stout, which was chocolatey and fruity, really good, and an Adur Merry Andrew - good and rich, nowt special but always drinkable.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Dec 2012)

The Christmas selection is here:

The usual Kernels
Pannepot
Harbour Brewing Porter
BrewWharf Inperial Coffee Porter
Mikkeller Big Mofo Stout

And relax...


----------



## Stephenite (19 Dec 2012)

Been going through a few norwegian xmas brews here. About to open the fourth.

...God, i could murder a Fuller's London Pride.


----------



## Spartak (21 Dec 2012)

Ordered my Christmas ale today, from the Great Western Brewery in Hambrook.

Cock Robin
Hambrook Pale Ale
Maiden Voyage

http://www.greatwesternbrewingcompany.co.uk/


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Dec 2012)

Had a rather nice and different beer yesterday
Silent Knight

A dark wheat beef and very tasty it was


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Dec 2012)

Kernel Stout 1890 and a Brewwharf Reserve, a strong dark ale hopped with Citra, Simcoe, Centennial and Columbus, 9.5% - very nice actually, only a 1000 bottles, 1 less now.


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2012)

How about a nice family portrait:


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Dec 2012)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> How about a nice family portrait:
> 
> View attachment 16603



Broadside is one of the finest beers in the land, lovely stuff!


----------



## User169 (24 Dec 2012)

off to spain this afternoon, so it's going to be a vinous, rather than hoppy christmas


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Dec 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> off to spain this afternoon, so it's going to be a vinous, rather than hoppy christmas



Bummer, their beer's rubbish.


----------



## BrumJim (24 Dec 2012)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> How about a nice family portrait:
> 
> View attachment 16603


 
I'm not the world's greatest fan of Adnams, but they have bery good environmental policies, so am happy to drink their beer whenever I get the opportunity. And it still tastes good enough to enjoy.


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2012)

BrumJim said:


> I'm not the world's greatest fan of Adnams, but they have bery good environmental policies, so am happy to drink their beer whenever I get the opportunity. And it still tastes good enough to enjoy.


 
I picked up the boxed set from their shop in Southwold, I do like Broadside, and the Ghost Ship drinks well with food.


----------



## User169 (24 Dec 2012)

Schiphol airport. Duvel!

Mrs DP has just fessed up to having smashed my fave Meantime beer glass this morning. Going to have another beer to recover..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Dec 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> Mrs DP has just fessed up to having smashed my fave Meantime beer glass this morning. Going to have another beer to recover..



Mrs 3BM keeps smashing my Duvel glasses. I wouldn't mind so much if they weren't so flipping expensive.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (24 Dec 2012)

Legend by Dartmoor Brewery. I had one last week and tonight again and a very fine beer it is too.

I have to say that the Tesco's own IPA is alright for £1.33 a bottle.


----------



## smutchin (30 Dec 2012)

My dad brought over a pin of Gadd's Little Cracker yesterday. There isn't an awful lot left in it today.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Dec 2012)

Duvel Tripel Hop - like Duvel but more so!

Edit: Stille Nacht, Belgian Christmas ale.

Edit II: De Mollen Rasputin - interesting one this because it's described as an imperial stout but to me I think it compares more to a Thomas Hardy Ale, I haven't tried one for a year or two but I'm convinced it's a very similar beer.


----------



## User169 (31 Dec 2012)

AK Damm "Methode Alsace". Not entirely sure what method Alsace is - seemed like a regular macro-lager, so OK if chilled hard enough.


----------



## Spartak (1 Jan 2013)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Legend by Dartmoor Brewery. I had one last week and tonight again and a very fine beer it is too.
> 
> I have to say that the Tesco's own IPA is alright for £1.33 a bottle.


 
They also sell a very good Dark Ale for £1.33


----------



## smutchin (2 Jan 2013)

I had a rather unusual one last night - Chesil "Pilsner Ale" from the Dorset Brewing Co. An ale made with lager malt. Might have enjoyed it more on a warm summer day than a cold winter evening, tbh.


----------



## User169 (4 Jan 2013)

I've been drinking some Belgian Christmas Ales over the last few days.

X-Mas Ale from Brasserie Le Senne. 
Pere Noel from De Ranke
Deliruim Christmas from Brouwerij Huyghe

All of them OK, but not quite as good as the regular ales, mind you, Delerium Tremens and De Ranke's XX are really top class.


----------



## User169 (4 Jan 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Duvel Tripel Hop - like Duvel but more so!
> 
> Edit: Stille Nacht, Belgian Christmas ale.
> 
> Edit II: De Mollen Rasputin - interesting one this because it's described as an imperial stout but to me I think it compares more to a Thomas Hardy Ale, I haven't tried one for a year or two but I'm convinced it's a very similar beer.


 
What did you think of Stille Nacht, 3BM? I find it a bit much to get through to be honest, but I'm going to lay a couple down as I've been told that it matures well.

Quite intrigued by your comments on Rasputin. It's a while since I tasted it, so I'm going to get a bottle this evening and give it another go.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Jan 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> What did you think of Stille Nacht, 3BM? I find it a bit much to get through to be honest, but I'm going to lay a couple down as I've been told that it matures well.
> 
> Quite intrigued by your comments on Rasputin. It's a while since I tasted it, so I'm going to get a bottle this evening and give it another go.



I'm struggling to remember what I thought of Stille Nacht, I think it was OK. I'm not a big fan of beer that's been overly mucked about with, fruit and spices, etc. but I don't recall it being too overdone - my vagueness is telling isn't it!?

The other couple of De Molen's in stock might have to be parked up as I note they're 25 year keepers as was the Raspitin - worth it or best glugged now?

Be interested to see your comments on the Rasputin, see if you think it's got a touch of the Thomas Hardy's too.


----------



## i hate hills (4 Jan 2013)

A nice ice cold pint of Tennents lager please barkeep.


----------



## Kies (5 Jan 2013)

i hate hills said:


> A nice ice cold pint of Tennents lager please barkeep.



Stella is known as "wife beater", what is Tennants super known as?


----------



## machew (5 Jan 2013)

Kies said:


> Stella is known as "wife beater", what is Tennants super known as?


Trampane or rocket fuel


----------



## i hate hills (5 Jan 2013)

Kies said:


> Stella is known as "wife beater", what is Tennants super known as?





Kies said:


> Stella is known as "wife beater", what is Tennants super known as?


Tennants Super means a bloody sore head. The Tennants i drink is the stuff for the mere mortals.(Not as strong as the super)


----------



## i hate hills (5 Jan 2013)

[QUOTE 2237064, member: 259"]"Purple tin" or "tramp juice". [/quote]
"Tramp juice" , ha ha i love it.


----------



## rich p (5 Jan 2013)

Just had a bottle of this nutty, chocolatey winter warmer - rather good. Sainsbury's Taste the Difference, but not sure of its real provenance...


----------



## ceepeebee (5 Jan 2013)

It's a black sheep beer iirc

I've drunk a fair few beers over the festive period, will have to go back through untappd for my highlights


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Jan 2013)

Yeah, Black Sheep - I quite like the Saino's porter that Shepherd Neame make for them.


----------



## rich p (5 Jan 2013)

You're right as usual - Black Sheep it is. Drunken, know-all bums.


----------



## BrumJim (8 Jan 2013)

A pint of Black Knight from Ludlow Brewing Company.
Very drinkable indeed. Got it free as my wife's cousin's, wife's family run the place, and we were at a Christening Reception here. But nepotism doesn't play a part in my judgement - it was a mighty fine bottle of beer.


----------



## ceepeebee (8 Jan 2013)

Mrs ceepeebee bought me the aforementioned dark beer case from beer merchants, along with the Belgian case and a few others for my birthday. The dining table is literally full of bottles. Not sure where to keep them all!


----------



## ceepeebee (8 Jan 2013)

Terrible thing is, the birthday fairy has brought me a bloody awful cold, a half of mikkeller oyster stout earlier couldn't even sort me out (I *think* it was delicious....)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jan 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Mrs ceepeebee bought me the aforementioned dark beer case from beer merchants, along with the Belgian case and a few others for my birthday. The dining table is literally full of bottles. Not sure where to keep them all!


 
The dark, the Belgian and a few others - you spoilt bastard.


----------



## ceepeebee (8 Jan 2013)

It is my fortieth dude!


----------



## ceepeebee (8 Jan 2013)

If you search my name on here on twitter, you should find the picture I took of all of them this morning


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jan 2013)

Don't know if I could stand it - happy birthday by the way cpb!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jan 2013)

[QUOTE 2243201, member: 259"]It's an internet thing, 3BM - you could ask the nurse to show you when she brings the cocoa round. [/quote]

We've just looked but couldn't find it, I don't know how twitter works, is it hidden, there's friggin' tons of stuff to wade through - it's enough to drive a chap to drink. 

Another bucket of laudanum for me please nurse.


----------



## ceepeebee (8 Jan 2013)

Let's see if this works on iPad....


----------



## ceepeebee (8 Jan 2013)

Ok, it wasn't upside down when I took it...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jan 2013)

Were you though?


----------



## User169 (8 Jan 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Let's see if this works on iPad....


 
Happy Birthday! A nice haul there - Grottenbier is a lovely beer.


----------



## Goldenretriever (8 Jan 2013)

Tommorrow evening we will go for the ritual quiz humiliation. At least I can have a pint of Woodfords Wherry not to strong but tastey.
In 2007 went to La Touquet with a group to play golf. First night into the Sportsmans bar 11 drinking either Carlsberg or Guinness, me I like good Belgian beer, so I drank Leffe. Shame we al had pints my head next morning was not attached to my head! Spent rest of week on halves.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jan 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Happy Birthday! A nice haul there - Grottenbier is a lovely beer.



What did you think to my Rasputin/Thos Hardy theory DP, complete nonsense?


----------



## The Brewer (8 Jan 2013)

Fired up the brewhouse for the first time in months







And have 60litres of a very hoppy IPA ready to drink very soon


----------



## User169 (8 Jan 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> What did you think to my Rasputin/Thos Hardy theory DP, complete nonsense?


 
To be honest, I couldn't really remember well enough what TH tasted like and I've only got one bottle and am a bit reluctant to drink it right now! I thought it had a bit more yeasty spice than you might typically expect from a RIS, so maybe that's what's a bit reminiscent of TH. The bottle was again completely flat - this was the second Rasputin I've had and both have been like this. It's not clear to me if that's what De Molen intends, but I'd prefer at least bit of carbonation.


----------



## User169 (8 Jan 2013)

The Brewer said:


> Fired up the brewhouse for the first time in months
> 
> And have 60litres of a very hoppy IPA ready to drink very soon


 
Very nice!! What hops are you using, btw?


----------



## Jussi Halonen (8 Jan 2013)

My fave. I usually drink beer on warm summer days or when in sauna, so I really want my beer to be fresh.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jan 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Let's see if this works on iPad....



I'd got a Harbour Porter in and you made me crack it open by posting a pic. Not bad though, nice roast coffee portery flavour and a good finish.


----------



## rich p (8 Jan 2013)

Jussi Halonen said:


> My fave. I usually drink beer on warm summer days or when in sauna, so I really want my beer to be fresh.


Blimey, you poor bugger if that's the best you can get up your way!


----------



## Jussi Halonen (8 Jan 2013)

rich p said:


> Blimey, you poor bugger if that's the best you can get up your way!


I'm more into wines. After trying all these fancy micro breweries and independent brewmasters I have found that I like my beer simple. I don't like to make a fuss about it. 

If I had an urge to get into something, then a good variety of cheese and wine would be my way to go.


----------



## The Brewer (9 Jan 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Very nice!! What hops are you using, btw?


 
Challenger, with a smidgen of cascade for bittering and lots of goldings for an 80c steep at the end.
Wort looked good before fermentation with Nottingham yeast. I'm going to keg half and and bottle the rest, so should have a drinkable beer in a month and bloody good beer in two. 
Beer prices seem to have shot up now Xmas has finished, I need a wallet rest


----------



## The Brewer (9 Jan 2013)

Worcester Hopshop or The Malt MIller are the guys I buy off cause I usually use liquid yeasts. A small local brewery will charge me £25 for a sack of 25kg malt........Theres also a homebrew shop near Chester that charges £8 for 3kg of pale malt.
It really does pay off to shop about....What would you pay for a 25kg sack Mort? Guessing you'd get it a bit cheaper over there


----------



## just jim (9 Jan 2013)

A pint of Rogue Wave from the local brewery, or perhaps a pint of Red Kite Ale from the local brewery!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jan 2013)

just jim said:


> A pint of Rogue Wave from the local brewery, or perhaps a pint of Red Kite Ale from the local brewery!



Both those are new to me, might have to investigate. Shlurp.


----------



## srw (9 Jan 2013)

I've just finished the last of my Christmas barrel of Hopnotch from the Hopping Mad brewery of Olney, Bucks - sold by the local Majestic. Very good it was too.


----------



## just jim (9 Jan 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Both those are new to me, might have to investigate. Shlurp.


 
I must say the Rogue Wave hits the spot.


----------



## Speicher (9 Jan 2013)

[QUOTE 2245594, member: 1314"]Is the CC pub still open? It was call The Spokeasy. Or is it another victim of the recession?[/quote]
That was a very long bath, four years?


----------



## BrumJim (10 Jan 2013)

just jim said:


> A pint of Rogue Wave from the local brewery, or perhaps a pint of Red Kite Ale from the local brewery!


 
Ahh, yes. Had a brewery tour of the Black Isle brewery. Don't remember the Cromaty stuff though.


----------



## just jim (10 Jan 2013)

BrumJim said:


> Ahh, yes. Had a brewery tour of the Black Isle brewery. Don't remember the Cromaty stuff though.


 
Yes - it started up in 2011, so perhaps it wasn't here when you were! I got a tour of it last summer. Nice place, good people, lovely beer.


----------



## User169 (12 Jan 2013)

Bought a BrewDog Abstract 11 today. Flip me - it cost 15 Eur! I 'm just going to look at it abit longer before opening it.


----------



## ceepeebee (12 Jan 2013)

Stunt beer alert!!! I won't buy brew dog beers any more, they wind me up something chronic...

So, after 4 days without a beer and feeling shite, I decide to open a 10% Brooklyn black chocolate stout??? I'm chewing it, but it is delicious.


----------



## User169 (12 Jan 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Stunt beer alert!!! I won't buy brew dog beers any more, they wind me up something chronic....



Know what you mean cpb! Thing is though, i think they produce some Ok beer when they're not being dicks.

Punk IPA is ok and now they've brought down the ABV, it's almost sessionable. Tokyo is excellent, although not the sort of thing you drink everyday I guess.

Just cracked open the Abstrakt AB and it's very good. After 10 minutes I can just feel the chilpotle tingling on the end of my tongue! The ginger gives a bit of zing and the berry tartness balances the sweetness. Good mouthfeel too.

Mikeller on the other hand. Gggrrr!! I suspect their proteges, Te Ol, will go the same way.


----------



## ceepeebee (12 Jan 2013)

Weird thing is regarding brew dog? Of all their beers, the one I've enjoyed most was the tiny sip of tactical nuclear penguin....

So long as nogne keep coming up with the goods, I'll be ok with regards the scandos


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jan 2013)

I hate the Brew Dog we know best and you're all tosses mentality but they do make a couple of decent beers so I'll let them off. A bit.

Had a couple of bottle of Oxfordshire Ales 'Marshmellow' last night, made in the village of Marsh Gibbon (great name!), E Kent Goldings and Mount Hood hops, really nice beer - recommended.


----------



## PaulB (13 Jan 2013)

12 days without now. After about ten days, it gets easier. I know that chisel-faced scab-lifter off the telly reckons it's a waste of time but not for me it isn't. I'm an all-or-nothing kindaguy and go into anything I do whole-heartedly. It's reckoned that your liver can regenerate itself in six weeks so that's why they make St. Valentine's day exactly six weeks after NYE! Nice, innit? But the insinuation that people doing a 'Dryathlon' must render it worthless by then 'making up for lost time' and justifying drinking more because they abstained through January is an insult revealing a lack of faith in people's determination. I do know of some attempts which are almost doomed to failure before the outset.
1) A former colleague who does indeed 'abstain' throughout January - abstain from beer, that is. Apparently, according to him, wine is OK!!
2) A former colleague who got through last January by consuming large quantities of cannabis every Saturday. He can't do that now though because the rig he's transferred to drug test and cannabis stays in the system for a long time. 
3) A current colleague who is exploring the world of 'legal highs' and will try a different one every weekend until the end of January!


----------



## ceepeebee (13 Jan 2013)

Ahhhhhh grottenbier


----------



## User169 (15 Jan 2013)

Nice picture of brewing (last week I think) at Cantillon in Brussels. The hops are three to four years old, so not exactly the freshest...


----------



## ceepeebee (15 Jan 2013)

Oh wow folks, if you like an imperial, try and get one of these:
http://wildbeerco.com/2012/11/11/wildebeest/

It's like......'a dark beer rum truffle, will probably last me the rest of the evening.

Had a paulaner hefe-Weiss dunked earlier, also really good


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jan 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Nice picture of brewing (last week I think) at Cantillon in Brussels. The hops are three to four years old, so not exactly the freshest...
> 
> View attachment 17529



[QUOTE 2257030, member: 259"]The Cantillon brewery is great - grimy, dilapidated and in a dodgy, run-down part of town - one day, all breweries will be like this...




[/quote]

Wow, public brewing sessions!  http://www.cantillon.be/br/3_14


----------



## User169 (17 Jan 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Wow, public brewing sessions!  http://www.cantillon.be/br/3_14



Good isn't it? I'm going to get my act together one of these days and get down there


----------



## User169 (17 Jan 2013)

One for the Pannepoters. I like this guy's enthusiasm...


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtMmBbxIzqc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## User169 (17 Jan 2013)

Tonight, i is drinking sherry!


----------



## ceepeebee (17 Jan 2013)

its the night for summat different I think, I'm drinking a bitter rhubarb martini - stirred, not shaken


----------



## ceepeebee (17 Jan 2013)

oh man - dude doesn't check to see if it's a bottle-conditioned, then chucks everything in the glass! Also - his horizontally stored bottles scare me a bit....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jan 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> One for the Pannepoters. I like this guy's enthusiasm...
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtMmBbxIzqc&feature=youtube_gdata_player




He's got a good stock of beer in! I note he chucked the beer straight in the glass without checking on the bottle conditioned aspect, where do you stand on sediment DP, I prefer to try it without first and keep the beer as clear as possible? Reminds me, used to go drinking at a local round here called The Dun Cow, the landlord kept a good stock of Thomas Hardy Ale in when it was still in production and he used to chuck the whole lot in pretty much as the guy in vid, I had to ask if I could pour my own.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jan 2013)

As it's a weekday I've not had anything, you two disgust me.


----------



## ceepeebee (17 Jan 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> He's got a good stock of beer in! I note he chucked the beer straight in the glass without checking on the bottle conditioned aspect, where do you stand on sediment DP, I prefer to try it without first and keep the beer as clear as possible? Reminds me, used to go drinking at a local round here called The Dun Cow, the landlord kept a good stock of Thomas Hardy Ale in when it was still in production and he used to chuck the whole lot in pretty much as the guy in vid, I had to ask if I could pour my own.


I always leave the fudge out, it can have .....gastric effects.......

When I went on a little tour of the low countries a few years ago with a mate, we got very confused in a small (and bloody great) beer bar in Rotterdam when one of the beers that Tim ordered came over with a little shot glass on the side with the dregs in. We sat there for an age debating whether it should be knocked back, dropped in, admired lovingly etc.... In the end we decidded that seeing as it was Holland it must be up to the individual and so just left it there for fear of ruining a good beer with the dregs...


----------



## User169 (17 Jan 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> I always leave the fudge out, it can have .....gastric effects.......
> 
> When I went on a little tour of the low countries a few years ago with a mate, we got very confused in a small (and bloody great) beer bar in Rotterdam when one of the beers that Tim ordered came over with a little shot glass on the side with the dregs in. We sat there for an age debating whether it should be knocked back, dropped in, admired lovingly etc.... In the end we decidded that seeing as it was Holland it must be up to the individual and so just left it there for fear of ruining a good beer with the dregs...


 
I've seen that done with Duvel; it was pretty impressive actually. The guy poured most of it into a glass and then the yeasty bit into a shot glass.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jan 2013)

Saw that in a Duvel ad, they offer you the choice of dreg or dregless, why ruin a fabulous beer colour like duvel.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jan 2013)

snap


----------



## User169 (17 Jan 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> He's got a good stock of beer in! I note he chucked the beer straight in the glass without checking on the bottle conditioned aspect, where do you stand on sediment DP, I prefer to try it without first and keep the beer as clear as possible? Reminds me, used to go drinking at a local round here called The Dun Cow, the landlord kept a good stock of Thomas Hardy Ale in when it was still in production and he used to chuck the whole lot in pretty much as the guy in vid, I had to ask if I could pour my own.


 
I tend to bung it all in to be honest, unless it's been stood up for a while! There is though an Amsterdam Brewery, "Brouwerij 't Ij", who seem to specialize in massive lumps of yeast and I do try to give those a miss.

On Thomas Hardy, I think I saw a headline earlier in the week that whoever has the rights at the moment is planning to go into production again - I'll see if I can find the article again.


----------



## ceepeebee (17 Jan 2013)

oh, I like t' Ij, they make some lovely beers


----------



## User169 (17 Jan 2013)

Here we go, Thomas Hardy Ale. Bit of a weird article to be honest...

http://www2.beerguild.co.uk/?p=2512


----------



## User169 (17 Jan 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> oh, I like t' Ij, they make some lovely beers


 
They do, cpb. Columbus and Struise especially are top class ales.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jan 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Here we go, Thomas Hardy Ale. Bit of a weird article to be honest...
> 
> http://www2.beerguild.co.uk/?p=2512



It's all rehash until it gets to the two paragraphs on reviving the beer and who's brewing it. Good news though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Jan 2013)




----------



## ceepeebee (18 Jan 2013)

always reliable there TBM, a lovely drop. I'm on this:


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Jan 2013)

Mikkeller Brodies Big Mofo Stout


----------



## User169 (19 Jan 2013)

3BM's fault! Really lovely beer.


----------



## ceepeebee (19 Jan 2013)

I was contemplating abstinence but this beer talk and the fact I just set up my new (old) squeezebox network player with no fuss made me crack into this, and it's smooooooooth


----------



## User169 (19 Jan 2013)

Cpb -love the look of that feuillion black saison!


----------



## ceepeebee (19 Jan 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Cpb -love the look of that feuillion black saison!


Dude, it was bloody great. I kind of didn't realise what I had, when I posted it on untappd (yes yes I know but it helps me keep track of what I'm drinking) I got a couple of messages straight away saying yes please! Green flash are getting lots of hype apparently... Too early to call beer of the year, but it'll be up there.


----------



## ceepeebee (19 Jan 2013)

Got the taste now.... This goes really well with a blue cheese.... I like all their beers I've tried in fact


----------



## Spartak (20 Jan 2013)

Badger Fursty Ferret.

A lovely amber ale 4.4 % .


----------



## ceepeebee (20 Jan 2013)

Bit of a departure for me tonight, a timmerman's Blanche lambicus. It's like a beer's been made out of sherbet lemons. Really tight bubbles making it very very smooth.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jan 2013)

What does the team think to this, what if it's full of beer with fruit and stuff or that lambic nonsense?

http://www.beermerchants.com/magical-mystery-case-2013.html


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jan 2013)

[QUOTE 2268579, member: 259"]Yes, you could strike it lucky! [/quote]

Curse you mort with your penchant for beer what's been mucked about with!


----------



## ceepeebee (21 Jan 2013)

hmmm,


> You will recieve a special selection of beers and ciders from Delirium, Hacker Pschorr, Hopf, Paulaner, Beavertown, Mikeller, Old Dairy, Windsor & Eton, Astra, Slagmuhlder, Val Dieu, Struise, Leikheim and Hoepfner.


 
I enjoyed the Lambic I had last night but wouldn't want them all the time... Old Dairy are good, Struise are v v good, Paulaner, Beavertown, Mikeller.... I'd go for it, but....

I have a confession to make, I've just started South Beach, that's 2 weeks with no beer (once I'm in phase 2 I'll allow myself beer on 2 nights a week)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jan 2013)

Missed my chance, flipping well out of stock now, bah!


----------



## User169 (21 Jan 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Got the taste now.... This goes really well with a blue cheese.... I like all their beers I've tried in fact



Been meaning to try this one for a while - the guys in the beer shop rave about it. Tried one yesterday and gave it another go tonight. Not for me, this one - too thin and a bit dry.


----------



## ceepeebee (21 Jan 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Been meaning to try this one for a while - the guys in the beer shop rave about it. Tried one yesterday and gave it another go tonight. Not for me, this one - too thin and a bit dry.


Oh, shame, I love it. The Saison is a cracker too


----------



## User169 (24 Jan 2013)

Crikey, Mort!! I've seen the banana one, butnever been brave enough to try it. Made the people that brew Delirium Tremens.


----------



## User169 (25 Jan 2013)

Sampled a blinder last night. My first brew from Evil Twin in Denmark. A 12% RIS beast. Loads of depth and flavour in this one. Jet black in colour and nice and thick.


----------



## ceepeebee (25 Jan 2013)

Oh yeah, we like evil twin


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jan 2013)

Friend of mine just returned from shooting things in Scotland and bought me a bottle of 'IPA' brewed by Colonsay (one of those 3.9% _not_ IPA's) anyway it looks nice and the inscription on the back is lovely...

"Colonsay is the smallest island in the world with its own brewery. Ten percent of the island's working population, Chris and Bob, are employed here"


----------



## User169 (25 Jan 2013)

Hey 3BM - went to a bar last night which had Kernel stout on tap: 8 eurobeans for a half-pint!

Fortunately, they had Grand Prestige on tap at a much more reasonable price.

Edit: Mrs DP cycled past Dale Watson and band yesterday!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jan 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Hey 3BM - went to a bar last night which had Kernel stout on tap: 8 eurobeans for a half-pint!
> 
> Fortunately, they had Grand Prestige on tap at a much more reasonable price.


 
Blimey DP! Grand Prestige is a fine beer though and an admirable substitute.


----------



## inkd (25 Jan 2013)

Anyone tried this? might get a few bottles 2 for £3


----------



## User169 (25 Jan 2013)

inkd said:


> Anyone tried this? might get a few bottles 2 for £3


 
For that price, just buy a couple - sup 'em and see!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jan 2013)

The Kernel, London Brewers Alliance Collaboration London Stout. Snappy name, snappy beer...nice!


----------



## ceepeebee (26 Jan 2013)

Got a late birthday present last night - a green top westvleteren, niiiiice. Shame I'm on the wagon for another week!


----------



## ceepeebee (26 Jan 2013)

Oh wow, I was being colour blind - it's the yellow-capped big one!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jan 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Oh wow, I was being colour blind - it's the yellow-capped big one!



Bollocks to the wagon...


----------



## inkd (29 Jan 2013)

Just a quick heads up fellow ale drinkers. Asda are doing 4 bottles for a fiver


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Feb 2013)

I was daahn the smoke today and a couple of doors from where I was 'working' there was an Adnams shop with a few interesting things, got some Tally-Ho, a barley wine at 7.2% and one called Innovation which is a strong American style IPA chock full of hops and 6.7% - will report back my findings. They had quite a few other items of interest including a spirit distilled from Broadside, quite nice, a bit like brandy, interesting idea. Bought a bottle of Adnams Limoncello for t' missus. Although I'll probably have most of it.


----------



## TVC (1 Feb 2013)

After being lamped by a burglar at work a couple of weeks back, the bosses kindly bought me a selection of interesting English ales as a small recognition of what I went through.

So tonight is English ale night.


----------



## ceepeebee (1 Feb 2013)

Sod the bloody diet, after being sent for an interview by an agency only to find out that company DON'T ACTUALLY HAVE ANY BLOODY JOBS GOING AT THE MOMENT AS THE ONE I GOT SENT A JD FOR HAS BEEN FILLED FFS. I am just about done with this Westmalle dubbel and will move onto a few more (a paulaner dunkel and.... Something else)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Feb 2013)

I have Thwaites Wainright this evening. Yum.


----------



## User169 (6 Feb 2013)

That's a bit steep...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Feb 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> That's a bit steep...
> 
> View attachment 18622


 
Flipping heck!!!

Hook Norton: Old, Gold and Twelve Days in stock for the weekend.


----------



## User169 (8 Feb 2013)

User3094 said:


> I had one of these the other week.... its served in a brandy glass....
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/8380412.stm



What was it like Smeggers? I've tried the 41% one they made, sink the Bismarck, but didn't really like it to be honest.


----------



## ceepeebee (8 Feb 2013)

I had some of that the other week, probably my favourite thing by them, but then it didn't really taste like beer....

Kernel ipa goes very very well with barbecue btw.


----------



## User169 (8 Feb 2013)

Just cracked open a bottle of Green Flash' Imperial IPA. Really excellent - as is everything from Green Flash.


----------



## Spartak (8 Feb 2013)

Another IPA being supped here .........

........... Greene King


----------



## ceepeebee (8 Feb 2013)

No beer due to diet (cheated at lunch with a kernel and a surprisingly good but v v expensive Sam smiths oatmeal stout) tonight, but I am putting a bit of a dent in my calvados (Pierre magloire)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Feb 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> No beer due to diet (cheated at lunch with a kernel and a surprisingly good but v v expensive Sam smiths oatmeal stout) tonight, but I am putting a bit of a dent in my calvados (Pierre magloire)



Sammy Smith's Oatmeal Stout is very good - just shows that northerners can make the odd decent beer. What Kernel did you have cpb, let's have some detail please?


----------



## ceepeebee (9 Feb 2013)

Terribly sorry, it was just labelled up as IPA with no hop info, which is odd, restaurant special maybe?

Guesses for how much I was charged for 2x bottle of the oatmeal stout?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Feb 2013)

A grand?


----------



## ceepeebee (9 Feb 2013)

Ha ha no but..... ELEVEN BLOODY QUID!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Feb 2013)

Jesus, £5.50 a bottle, that's outrageous! Still, sometimes it's needs must and all that.


----------



## ceepeebee (9 Feb 2013)

They sell their draught beers so cheap that they need to make it up on the bottled apparently. of course, the draught stuff is really not good, the OB is a lot worse than it used to be.


----------



## User169 (9 Feb 2013)

Mout en mocca from De Molen on tap last night. Lovely stuff - one of the best I've tried from them.

I'll be cycling past De Molen in 5 mins or so. Might have a cheeky one if it's open


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Feb 2013)

Hour on where you are DP, hardly morning drinking. Say hi to your BFF Micky Moortgat from me if you see him!


----------



## ceepeebee (9 Feb 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Mout en mocca from De Molen on tap last night. Lovely stuff - one of the best I've tried from them.
> 
> I'll be cycling past De Molen in 5 mins or so. Might have a cheeky one if it's open


So jealous, I've been looking at doing a little tour week after next taking in bode graven and a few other bits but I just can't afford it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Feb 2013)

Actually this reminds me I ordered a Duvel glass and bottle opener from the Duvel store months ago and I never received it, even after I chased it up, they ignored my email - rip-off Dutch bastards!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Feb 2013)

[QUOTE 2302895, member: 259"][/quote]

S'all foreign...


----------



## User169 (9 Feb 2013)

Brouwerij de Molen!


----------



## ceepeebee (10 Feb 2013)

Dudes, get this, you won't regret it, like a pint of rum and raisin truffles


----------



## User169 (15 Feb 2013)

A new one from DeMolen tonight - Bar en Boos - an Imperial Stout aged in bourbon barrels. Blown away by this one - masses of vanilla and whisky notes. If i'd tasted it blind , i'd have thought it a glass of Rioja. another great brew.


----------



## ceepeebee (15 Feb 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> A new one from DeMolen tonight - Bar en Boos - an Imperial Stout aged in bourbon barrels. Blown away by this one - masses of vanilla and whisky notes. If i'd tasted it blind , i'd have thought it a glass of Rioja. another great brew.


Oh you bugger, that sounds right up my strasse.

Off to the launch party for the new Buxton brewery limited edition beer tomorrow at the euston tap.


----------



## Spartak (15 Feb 2013)

A favourite of mine is from my local Londis store !!!

'Premium Belgian Lager' 

........ and I quote " A strong lager with a sharp edge from one of Belgium's oldest & finest breweries "

The can also says that the brewery was est. in 1758 & is based in Linbourg, Flanders.


----------



## User169 (15 Feb 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Oh you bugger, that sounds right up my strasse.
> 
> Off to the launch party for the new Buxton brewery limited edition beer tomorrow at the euston tap.



Sounds good, cpb. Only been to the euston tap once, but got to try one of Magic Rock's beers - definitely one of the better new english breweries.


----------



## User169 (15 Feb 2013)

It gets even better. Hel en Verdoemenis "Misto" - another boubon barrel-aged stout from DeMolen. A bit more subtle and more coffee flavour coming through. What a beauty!


----------



## The Brewer (15 Feb 2013)

I'm chugging on my latest brew which I admit was meant to taste like SNPA Tornado, but is more like a slightly more bitter SNPA.
Good beer though and its only three weeks old......Looking forward to tasting this one on the patio on a Summers evening after a long ride  .........I refuse to dry hop on the grounds thats its bloddy expensive


----------



## User169 (15 Feb 2013)

The Brewer said:


> I'm chugging on my latest brew which I admit was meant to taste like SNPA Tornado, but is more like a slightly more bitter SNPA.
> Good beer though and its only three weeks old......Looking forward to tasting this one on the patio on a Summers evening after a long ride  .........I refuse to dry hop on the grounds thats its bloddy expensive



Great stuff, TB. I really enjoy hearing about people that take the time to brew their own beer. I see your point about dry hopping, but i'm more than prepared ro pay for it!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Feb 2013)

I have been mostly drinking this: Wellington Imperial Russian Stout (in small amounts) recently since they have it on tap at my local right now. Lovely stuff. Which probably has something to do with why I am not exactly at race weight right now...


----------



## User169 (15 Feb 2013)

Last one tonight - Hel en Verdoemenis aged in Wild Turkey barrels. Bootiful!! as Bernard Matthews doubtless wouldnt have said.


----------



## ceepeebee (17 Feb 2013)

Drank most of buxton's beers yesterday, plus an insanely tasty (and at 7.4% possibly an unwise pint) arbor ales Yakima valley. This has had the consequence of me spending the day on the sofa watching football rather than enjoying the lovely weather on the bike. So horribly jaded right now.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Feb 2013)

Old Hooky. First beer for a week!


----------



## The Brewer (17 Feb 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Great stuff, TB. I really enjoy hearing about people that take the time to brew their own beer. I see your point about dry hopping, but i'm more than prepared ro pay for it!


 
And just to completely contradict myself I've been working on a brewdog recipe to do a Punk IPA clone....lots of dry hoping


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Feb 2013)

The Brewer said:


> And just to completely contradict myself I've been working on a brewdog recipe to do a Punk IPA clone....lots of dry hoping




Happily road test it for you ... Shlurp!


----------



## User169 (17 Feb 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Old Hooky. First beer for a week!



Slacker!


----------



## Spartak (17 Feb 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Old Hooky. First beer for a week!


 
A mighty fine beer 
Did a tour round the Hook Norton brewery a few years ago, on a bike of course


----------



## Spartak (17 Feb 2013)

Tonights tipple .......







.......... http://www.springbrewery.co.uk/home

If you are ever driving past Junction 18 of the M4, the brewery is approx 1 mile away, well worth a visit to stock up on some great beer


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Feb 2013)

I said fark it tonight and I am drinking this year's St Ambroise Vintage Ale. OMFG, it is fantastic. Just what I need.


----------



## smutchin (21 Feb 2013)

I've often extolled the virtues of the Ramsgate Brewery, and in particular their Gadd's No.3, a strong-ish pale ale, but last night I popped into the pub for a swift refresher while waiting for a bus, and among the fine ales on offer was Gadds No.7, which, come to think of it, is one of the few in their range I've not sampled before. But it's bloody lovely. A zingy, refreshing, very hoppy pale bitter. Frankly, no 3.8% session beer deserves to have that much flavour.


----------



## Spartak (22 Feb 2013)

Leffe Blonde 6.6 %

Last time I drank this was after the ' Ronde Picardie ' sportif in France last September.
Still tastes GREAT !


----------



## User169 (1 Mar 2013)

Interesting one tonight.

There's a new Trappist beer on the block from, err, Austria. In style, it's what the Americans would refer to as a Belgian Strong Ale, i guess. Chimay blue is the trappist it most reminds me of.

OK, but not spectacular. They've still got a thing or two to learn from the crafty Belgies. 






This must be an old picture because they now have the Trappist logo on the bottle.


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2013)

I spent a nice evening sampling a few draught beers in The Craft Beer pub in deepest Brighton on Thursday. This one stood out as a reasonable slurp...I had a slight headache on Friday.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Mar 2013)

Bit blurry rich, how many did you have?


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2013)

The android was even p***ed.


----------



## User169 (4 Mar 2013)

Only had one of Magic Rock's brews, Cannonball, but it was excellent. Not sure though that I can cope with thinking about beer first thing on a Monday morning.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Mar 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Not sure though that I can cope with thinking about beer first thing on a Monday morning.



You'll be fine once you've slugged your first one down.


----------



## Dayvo (4 Mar 2013)

Had a more than a few of these recently in Crete - very good.


----------



## User169 (7 Mar 2013)

Spotted in town today...


----------



## ceepeebee (10 Mar 2013)

Oh hell yes. Just marvellous. Lots of fruitcake flavours and so smooth.

Bit of a night last night, went through the stash hard with another beer geek.


----------



## Globalti (10 Mar 2013)

Spartak said:


> Leffe Blonde 6.6 %
> 
> Last time I drank this was after the ' Ronde Picardie ' sportif in France last September.
> Still tastes GREAT !


 
The title of the thread is BEER not Euro-fizz.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Mar 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Oh hell yes. Just marvellous. Lots of fruitcake flavours and so smooth.
> 
> Bit of a night last night, went through the stash hard with another beer geek.



Show off!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Mar 2013)

Had a bottle of Oxfordshire Marshmellow last night, not a bad at all. Taking it a bit easier as I'd stayed in the pub for 2 beers longer than I'd intended to on Friday.


----------



## ceepeebee (10 Mar 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Show off!


Indeed, here's the empties


----------



## ceepeebee (10 Mar 2013)

Oh, and here's what said friend gave me, one for my fortieth (couple of months ago), one for my fiftieth......


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Mar 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Oh, and here's what said friend gave me, one for my fortieth (couple of months ago), one for my fiftieth......
> View attachment 20222



I've got a couple of De Molen's 'in stock' (thank you!), I'll not be popping the tops off mine for a few years, maybe when the Thomas Hardy's are ready in about 5 years.


----------



## User169 (10 Mar 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Oh hell yes. Just marvellous. Lots of fruitcake flavours and so smooth.
> 
> Bit of a night last night, went through the stash hard with another beer geek.



I love that the cap says - beer, barley malt, 10% - and thats all you need to comply with belgian law. When it ends up in the US it gets a sticker full of all sorts of nonsense that the Americans misguidedly think you ought to know.


----------



## User169 (10 Mar 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Oh, and here's what said friend gave me, one for my fortieth (couple of months ago), one for my fiftieth......



Bloke in the beershop told me that the De Molen guys just came back from the US with 200,000 dollars worth of bourbon barrels!


----------



## rich p (13 Mar 2013)

My li'l grandson, Georgie, pulling his first pint, in The George funnily enough.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Mar 2013)

rich p said:


> My li'l grandson, Georgie, pulling his first pint, in The George funnily enough.


 
Good work Gramps!!!


----------



## rich p (13 Mar 2013)

My ambition is that we can one day ride a bike together, play footie in the park and go to AA meetings together.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Mar 2013)

[QUOTE 2358767, member: 259"]Page one headline news in De Standaard today. Orval will no longer be available in crates in supermarkets! 




[/quote]

A crate of Orval, just imagine!!!


----------



## User169 (15 Mar 2013)

I've sloped off to the pub while my daughters at her music lesson

Good selection on tap...


----------



## Paulus (15 Mar 2013)

I have just had a couple of bottles of Hobgoblin from the Wychwood Brewery, and very good they were too.


----------



## ceepeebee (15 Mar 2013)

Large chouffe please DP


----------



## rich p (15 Mar 2013)

Punk IPA is intriguing. Does it taste Rotten?


----------



## ceepeebee (15 Mar 2013)

Absolutely, yes.

Someone I know records the batches he tries and says that the quality varies wildly. I've never enjoyed one though, all hops no character.


----------



## User169 (15 Mar 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Large chouffe please DP



You don't fancy Hel en Verdoemenis from De Molen?


----------



## User169 (15 Mar 2013)

rich p said:


> Punk IPA is intriguing. Does it taste Rotten?




I quite like it. Not perhaps the finest, but ok.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Mar 2013)

rich p said:


> Punk IPA is intriguing. Does it taste Rotten?



If you have too many you might have to go for a Lydon on the sofa.


----------



## ceepeebee (15 Mar 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> You don't fancy Hel en Verdoemenis from De Molen?


Ha, I couldn't make that out, yes please.

So, tonight, I'm going to share one of my 750s with mrs ceepeebee, but which one? Straffe Hendricks quad or delirium tremens?


----------



## ceepeebee (15 Mar 2013)

Oh, not a tremens, a nocturnum!


----------



## ceepeebee (15 Mar 2013)

It's the nine I have, went for the nocturnum though. It's good, very rich, hint of sourness at the back.


----------



## Spartak (15 Mar 2013)

A lovely pint of Fullers Discovery in the pub at Paddington station this afternoon.
Helped me fall asleep on the train home to Bristol


----------



## ceepeebee (16 Mar 2013)

Attention DP! Just seen this on de molen's twitter:
In stock: Only 8 bottles Great Divide Smoked Baltic Porter-Vintage, Brewdog Dead Pony Club and another 550 beers


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Mar 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I was daahn the smoke today and a couple of doors from where I was 'working' there was an Adnams shop with a few interesting things, got some Tally-Ho, a barley wine at 7.2% and one called Innovation which is a strong American style IPA chock full of hops and 6.7% - will report back my findings. They had quite a few other items of interest including a spirit distilled from Broadside, quite nice, a bit like brandy, interesting idea. Bought a bottle of Adnams Limoncello for t' missus. Although I'll probably have most of it.




Adnams shops are lethal to the wallet. Some of the Adnams pubs around here sell Tally Ho for £4 a pint. It has been the downfall of many a good man.


----------



## User169 (16 Mar 2013)

Pannepot o'clock!


----------



## User169 (16 Mar 2013)

Some fecker has just nicked my beer! Left it on the doorstep whilst I put my bike round the back of the house - gone when I got back. Barstewards.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Mar 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Some fecker has just nicked my beer! Left it on the doorstep whilst I put my bike round the back of the house - gone when I got back. Barstewards.



That is outfugginrageous, clog wearing jerkwads! What did they nick, DP?


----------



## MacB (16 Mar 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That is outfugginrageous, clog wearing jerkwads! What did they nick, DP?


 
like you don't know


----------



## User169 (16 Mar 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That is outfugginrageous, clog wearing jerkwads! What did they nick, DP?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Mar 2013)

MacB said:


> like you don't know



Glug...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Mar 2013)

Delftse Post said:


>



Got good taste, give 'em that.


----------



## MacB (16 Mar 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Got good taste, give 'em that.


 
nah, it'll be kids and they'll hate it and then pour it away


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Mar 2013)

Well... just as I was getting depressed that my local no longer had the Wellington Imperial Stout, another (and as it turns out, much nicer) relatively new place around the corner has *Péché Mortel*, a coffee Imperial Stout from the astonishingly wonderful Dieu de Ciel! microbrewery in Montreal, on tap. Now this stuff is pretty much the best Imperial Stout I have ever had the pleasure to sample. Seriously, the ratings on Beer Advocate are between 98-100/100 - you don't get much better than that. If you ever see any of their beers in Europe, grab them as soon as you can...


----------



## User169 (19 Mar 2013)

"Ypres" from De Struise tonight. Its a flemish Old Brown barrel aged in burgundy barrels and then in wild turkey barrels. Not bad - enjoying it more as it warms up. Quite tart, but some good caramel and barrel flavour too. Mind you, pretty pricey at 10 eur. Not De Struise best beer - i'll stick with Liefmans Goudenband.


----------



## User169 (20 Mar 2013)

Got this beastie to try tonight - a 15% monster of a dryhopped barley wine. The name translates as Bombs and Grenades!


----------



## ceepeebee (20 Mar 2013)

Hellfire from Durham brewery - an imperial with chilli...... It's nice, very rich, the kick is lingering a bit though.


----------



## User169 (21 Mar 2013)

De Molen seem to have made a "whisky", although I guess they're not allowed to call it that. I'll try to pick up a bottle on the way home.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Mar 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> De Molen seem to have made a "whisky", although I guess they're not allowed to call it that. I'll try to pick up a bottle on the way home.
> 
> View attachment 20722



Wonder if that's a similar effort to the distiller broadside I mentioned upthread?


----------



## User169 (21 Mar 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Wonder if that's a similar effort to the distiller broadside I mentioned upthread?


 
Forget about that, 3BM. Did you get any?


----------



## ceepeebee (21 Mar 2013)

That's rather intriguing


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Mar 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Forget about that, 3BM. Did you get any?



I didn't, DP. I did try a sample and it was a bit like brandy, quite nice and an interesting concept but not really my thing. 

Any road up, I'm working in Newcastle today and tomorrow so later I'm going to seek out the Brewdog bar and give it a road test.


----------



## ceepeebee (21 Mar 2013)

There's supposed to be an amazing off license in Newcastle that looks v v normal, but has a back room full of great beers, if you don't know it do you want me to get you directions?


----------



## User169 (21 Mar 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> De Molen seem to have made a "whisky", although I guess they're not allowed to call it that. I'll try to pick up a bottle on the way home.
> 
> ]



50 eurobeans! Managed to sneak it past Mrs DP. Might have a sneaky slurp later.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Mar 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> 50 eurobeans! Managed to sneak it past Mrs DP. Might have a sneaky slurp later.



You're some boy, DP!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Mar 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> There's supposed to be an amazing off license in Newcastle that looks v v normal, but has a back room full of great beers, if you don't know it do you want me to get you directions?



Thanks, chuck the name over CPB, not sure if I'm going to have the time spare tomorrow though, pesky work and all that!


----------



## ceepeebee (21 Mar 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Thanks, chuck the name over CPB, not sure if I'm going to have the time spare tomorrow though, pesky work and all that!


Chum is in Chicago at the moment but I've dropped him a line, hopefully he'll come back to me tonihjt


----------



## ceepeebee (21 Mar 2013)

Tonijt? That was me typing and giving the kids a bath at the same time....

This is the off licence, has some nice stuff
http://www.ales4you.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=13&Itemid=32


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Mar 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Tonijt? That was me typing and giving the kids a bath at the same time....
> 
> This is the off licence, has some nice stuff
> http://www.ales4you.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=13&Itemid=32



My work phone restricts access to that site, unbelievable!!!!


----------



## ceepeebee (21 Mar 2013)

Ridiculous!

Contact details:


Tel.0191 2170043
Email. info@ales4you.co.uk
Address.17 Princes Road, Gosforth, Tyne & Wear, NE3 5TT


----------



## ceepeebee (21 Mar 2013)

We probably need to have a CC beer festival/meet-up at some point don't we?

I would say de molen fest, but I'm not sure it'll get past mrs ceepeebee this year....


----------



## User169 (21 Mar 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I didn't, DP. I did try a sample and it was a bit like brandy, quite nice and an interesting concept but not really my thing.
> 
> Any road up, I'm working in Newcastle today and tomorrow so later I'm going to seek out the Brewdog bar and give it a road test.



Check out the Dead Pony Club if they have it. A reasonable session beer at about 3.5%.


----------



## User169 (21 Mar 2013)

Not bad - more of a bourbon than whisky - it's pretty smooth with a good dollop of vanilla. I think whisky affixianados might find a bit lacking in complexity and it's a bit short.

I have bottle 283 of about 300.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Mar 2013)

Nice tulip glass, DP.


----------



## ceepeebee (21 Mar 2013)

Just cracked open this cheeky little number..... Is gooooooooood


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Mar 2013)

Hmmm could be an expensive night, first up De Molen 666!






A few of the beers...


----------



## User169 (21 Mar 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nice tulip glass, DP.



A little souvenir from one of the De Molen beerfests!


----------



## User169 (21 Mar 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hmmm could be an expensive night, first up De Molen 666!
> 
> View attachment 20743
> 
> ...



You complete barsteward - can't find that one for love nor money!!

Super jealous - enjoy!!


----------



## ceepeebee (21 Mar 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> A little souvenir from one of the De Molen beerfests!


Mine broke in my carradice


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Mar 2013)

Don't know if this helps, DP, but it's bloody lovely - might have another, mind you it's £8/bottle!!!


----------



## User169 (21 Mar 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Don't know if this helps, DP, but it's bloody lovely - might have another, mind you it's £8/bottle!!!



Jeez - that's damn reasonable! The beershop here was charging about the same and only got one case.


----------



## Spartak (21 Mar 2013)

Had TOO many last night 

Might leave off it for a few days now, especially as I'm riding a 200k Audax on Sunday


----------



## ceepeebee (21 Mar 2013)

Spartak said:


> Had TOO many last night
> 
> Might leave off it for a few days now, especially as I'm riding a 200k Audax on Sunday



No, you need complex carbs, as a (non)doctor I recommend an oatmeal stout or four.


----------



## ceepeebee (21 Mar 2013)

Erm, just in case........

http://www.brouwerijdemolen.nl/index.php/en/beerfestival.html


----------



## User169 (21 Mar 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Erm, just in case........
> 
> http://www.brouwerijdemolen.nl/index.php/en/beerfestival.html


 
Good stuff, cpb. A CC beerfest is an excellent idea! There's also the Zythos festival in Brussels. 

In June, my local boozer is going to run a small festival. Only Dutch brewers, but De Molen will be there so there won't be any shortage of decent beer. I'd be happy to host a few CCers should they want to come over..cycling entirely optional.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Mar 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Erm, just in case........
> 
> http://www.brouwerijdemolen.nl/index.php/en/beerfestival.html



Oh surprise, access restricted!

What dates in June DP?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Mar 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Jeez - that's damn reasonable! The beershop here was charging about the same and only got one case.



I sampled a couple of other beers but to be honest nothing was anywhere near as good as 666, so I had another one!


----------



## User169 (21 Mar 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Oh surprise, access restricted!
> 
> What dates in June DP?


 
Sunday 23 June

Signed up so far are:
De Molen
Kompaan
De Pelgrim Rotterdam
La Trappe
Jopen
Muifelbrouwerij
De Witte Leeuw
De Eem.


----------



## ceepeebee (21 Mar 2013)

Ok, so I just negotiated a pass for de molen festival, get the flip in!

Which means of course a repeat of last years lovely trip over on the ferry and a ride around.... 

So happy right now.


----------



## ceepeebee (21 Mar 2013)

Gah, can't do June, that looks fantastic


----------



## ceepeebee (21 Mar 2013)

Dp, de molen's online shop has got 666 in (max 1 bottle per order) at €6.25. (Along with a metric shitload of other good stuff)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Mar 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Dp, de molen's online shop has got 666 in (max 1 bottle per order) at €6.25...



I've just had 2, hic!


----------



## User169 (23 Mar 2013)

What do you fancy? I can recommend the espresso stout...


----------



## ceepeebee (23 Mar 2013)

That would definitely be my choice from there.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Mar 2013)

I'll go a Schelde to start with, haven't tried any of theirs.


----------



## User169 (23 Mar 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'll go a Schelde to start with, haven't tried any of theirs.



Nice brewery!


----------



## rodgy-dodge (23 Mar 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> What do you fancy? I can recommend the espresso stout...
> 
> View attachment 20838


 Being a typical woman I'd have to sample the lot as I can't decide


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Mar 2013)

Oooo just stumbled on these fine chaps, flogging their tempting wares - check that De Molen selection!

http://www.beautifulbeers.co.uk/beers-dutch-other-dutch.irc


----------



## ceepeebee (23 Mar 2013)

I think that might be the best Dutch selection I've seen in the UK, cracking find.


----------



## ceepeebee (23 Mar 2013)

Oh and a de la senne beer that I've not had before...


----------



## ceepeebee (24 Mar 2013)

If anyone's near Birmingham, here is cotteridge wines' de molen selection, pure beer-pron (I haven't been unfortunately)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Mar 2013)

Tesco are corporate scum of the highest order but they've got Duvel in at 3 for a fiver, be mental not to.


----------



## User169 (29 Mar 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> If anyone's near Birmingham, here is cotteridge wines' de molen selection, pure beer-pron]



Bit of a shrine there! The bar I'm in right now has a good selection, including 666!


----------



## User169 (29 Mar 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Tesco are corporate scum of the highest order but they've got Duvel in at 3 for a fiver, be mental not to.



Desert island beer. No discussion. Unbeatable.


----------



## User169 (29 Mar 2013)

[QUOTE 2384817, member: 259"]If I had all the money I'd spent on Duvel, I's spend it on Duvel!

Mind you, I'm giving the Straffe Hendrik a run for the money at the moment. I like the tripel better than the quadrupel. It's really good on tap at the Halve Maan, which is worth a visit to Bruges in itself.G][/quote]

I'll be in Bruges tomorrow morning at 7am for the ronde sportive. Bit early for a beer! I'm deffo going to give the old strafe hendrik a go though tomorrow night, although I'll be in gent.


----------



## ceepeebee (29 Mar 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Bit of a shrine there! The bar I'm in right now has a good selection, including 666!
> View attachment 21104


Hope you had some of that Rasputin, it's a taste sensation.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Mar 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Bit of a shrine there! The bar I'm in right now has a good selection, including 666!
> View attachment 21104




What did you make of the 666 Deepee?

Just checked €9.70 on XE and you're paying 18p more than I did in Newcastle, way aye man!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Mar 2013)

March of the Penguins stout from the excellent Williams Bros. brewery.


----------



## ceepeebee (29 Mar 2013)

A can of black sheep, smells of skunk, tastes of not much at all....

Couldn't get to mothers local great beer shop in time, epic fail.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Mar 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> A can of black sheep...


----------



## User169 (29 Mar 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> What did you make of the 666 Deepee?
> 
> Just checked €9.70 on XE and you're paying 18p more than I did in Newcastle, way aye man!



Didn't try it this time, 3bm. Got some cycling to do tomorrow!


----------



## User169 (29 Mar 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Hope you had some of that Rasputin, it's a taste sensation.



Was drinking Schneider Weisse Nelson Sauvin - not bad at all!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Mar 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Didn't try it this time, 3bm. Got some cycling to do tomorrow!



Priority realignment required. No 666 tomorrow?

DIB here!


----------



## ceepeebee (29 Mar 2013)

Kit


threebikesmcginty said:


>


It's terrible, been out to the garage and all there is is 3 cans of John smiths smooth and a bottle of riddles county.

I have a glass of water on the go.


----------



## Haitch (30 Mar 2013)

I have to buy a couple of crates of German beer for a party. Any recommendations for something easily available and popular? (Will be buying in Germany next week.)


----------



## ceepeebee (30 Mar 2013)

Paulaner serve up the goods pretty well, I'm far from an expert on German beer though.

Had a couple so far tonight, blue monkey - sanctuary was a little disappointing, v hoppy for a session beer, went flat and dull v quickly. Peak ales noggin filler is a cracker though, rich and malty. Very satisfying.


----------



## User169 (31 Mar 2013)

Alan H said:


> I have to buy a couple of crates of German beer for a party. Any recommendations for something easily available and popular? (Will be buying in Germany next week.)



On the weisbier front, Schneider Weisse is excellent and easy to find.


----------



## Haitch (31 Mar 2013)

Prosit, guys. Paulaner, Schneider Weisse and Diebels Alt are on the shopping list.


----------



## User169 (31 Mar 2013)

Enjoying a couple with RVV on the box.

First up is brewdog/mikeller collaboration imperial IPA. Not bad at all - together they seem to have cancelled out their individual faults.

Now onto De Molen's new imperial IPA, "Storm en Averij". Very good this one - much more farmyardy than the brewdog/mikeller version.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Mar 2013)

Abbott Ale, pretty mainstream but not a bad effort, apparently Tony Hazzard liked it so much he wrote a song about it...


View: http://youtu.be/446my6K7zrk


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Apr 2013)

St Peter's Ruby Red Ale and Tour of the Basque on the iPad, a typical work from home day, smashing!


----------



## User169 (5 Apr 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> St Peter's Ruby Red Ale and Tour of the Basque on the iPad, a typical work from home day, smashing!


Ever seen the Mitchell and Webb working at home sketch?always been a bit hesitant to cough to working at home after that.

A sneaky Schneider Weisse here whilst Ms DP has her recorder lesson


----------



## User169 (5 Apr 2013)

Geuze selection...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Apr 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Ever seen the Mitchell and Webb working at home sketch?always been a bit hesitant to cough to working at home after that.
> 
> A sneaky Schneider Weisse here whilst Ms DP has her recorder lesson



If that's the self-gratifying one, yes - someone posted it in P 'n' L Lite!

Might have a kwik Kernel in a minute.

Another trip to Newcastle early next week, managed to book a hotel on the same street as the Brewdog pub this time.


----------



## User169 (5 Apr 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Another trip to Newcastle early next week, managed to book a hotel on the same street as the Brewdog pub this time.



Excellent!! Dont want tohave to walk to far!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Apr 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Excellent!! Dont want tohave to walk to far!



Geuze going down well. DP?


----------



## User169 (5 Apr 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Geuze going down well. DP?




At home now. Drinking De Molens new imperial ipa - rather nice and reassuringly strong!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Apr 2013)

The Kernel Export India Porter...and relax!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Apr 2013)

Orkney Dark Isle after 95km cycled today. much needed.


----------



## Spartak (5 Apr 2013)

Bought a bottle of Tesco's Simply IPA .......


............. very nice !!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Apr 2013)

Kernel Export Porter - live from the 6th floor of the Tate Modern!


----------



## User169 (7 Apr 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Kernel Export Porter - live from the 6th floor of the Tate Modern!
> ]



Its a work of art alright!


----------



## ceepeebee (7 Apr 2013)

Day trip to Calais next Saturday. Stocking up time. Lots of Flanders loveliness - la goudale, 3 monts, st angelus...

Anything else? FiL is driving so it'll be Auchan or Carrefour rather than anything fancy.

Oh, and lots of orval for cheap cheap prices too


----------



## User169 (8 Apr 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Day trip to Calais next Saturday. Stocking up time. Lots of Flanders loveliness - la goudale, 3 monts, st angelus...
> 
> Anything else? FiL is driving so it'll be Auchan or Carrefour rather than anything fancy.
> 
> Oh, and lots of orval for cheap cheap prices too


 
Jenlain and Ch'ti are both from that area and OK.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Apr 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Day trip to Calais next Saturday. Stocking up time. Lots of Flanders loveliness - la goudale, 3 monts, st angelus...
> 
> *Anything else?* FiL is driving so it'll be Auchan or Carrefour rather than anything fancy.
> 
> Oh, and lots of orval for cheap cheap prices too


 
Yes...
We rather like http://www.chimay.com/en/bieres-de-chimay.html?IDC=287 Chimay beer, but can only purchase the Blue label in the UK (at least at sensible supermarket prices. we do have a specialist shop that can get the red & yellow labels in but at twice what it costs in supermarkets and 3 or 4 times what it costs on the continent). worth considering IMO...







Edit: we prefer the red & blue labels. the yellow was a little like gnat's pee for us.


----------



## ceepeebee (8 Apr 2013)

Yeah, I like chimay but I've kind of drunk my way through it (where we go in France, the town of chimay itself is a relatively short trip so we've been and bought the cheeses washed in it etc). Having said that, it's a while since I had any cinq cents...

Ah just remembered, la geante should be available, nice bottle - big and with hardly any label, most of it is in relief glass.


----------



## User169 (8 Apr 2013)

[QUOTE 2398580, member: 259"]The Triple (Cinq Cents) is a wonderful beer for making rabbit stew.[/quote]


----------



## ceepeebee (9 Apr 2013)

Had a few pints of five points brewery's red rye ale last night, it was lovely. 5%, lots of caramel, wee bit of zing, did lose its head a bit half way down but considering its their first commercial run I'm really impressed.

The brewer is the friend of a friend and was out with us, he wanted to make it stronger, but the feedback at 5 has been v v positive.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (9 Apr 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Orkney Dark Isle after 95km cycled today. much needed.


 
Dark Island is a beer you chew rather than drink. Proper tasty stuff!


GC


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Apr 2013)

Newcastle = 666


----------



## rich p (9 Apr 2013)

What do you do in a pub in deepest, darkest Wales, in the one and only pub, which serves no real ale, 3 types of smoothflow bitter, Carling & Fosters yellow piss, and no Guinness?


----------



## ceepeebee (9 Apr 2013)

rich p said:


> What do you do in a pub in deepest, darkest Wales, in the one and only pub, which serves no real ale, 3 types of smoothflow bitter, Carling & Fosters yellow ****, and no Guinness?


Whisky, neat, no ice.


----------



## rich p (10 Apr 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Whisky, neat, no ice.


I rarely, if ever, drink scotch in a pub - measures too small and prices too high nd not a session ale. I like to glug pints. This was after the forum Dragon ride and the group largely held their noses, swallowed their pride and drank Greene King IPA smooth.


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2013)

Batemans Mocha. That's... different. 

Tbh, it tastes more of vanilla than coffee or chocolate. Very sweet. Hmm.

Still, I can afford to be experimental when it's £1.79 a pint in my local Spoons.


----------



## Spartak (10 Apr 2013)

Greene King IPA Gold ......... 4.1 %

Lovely


----------



## ceepeebee (11 Apr 2013)

Ok, new job acquired, so I'm celebrating


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Apr 2013)

Nice one cpb - St Bernie's good stuff - no more skiving for you then!


----------



## ceepeebee (11 Apr 2013)

I have 2 weeks left of freedom left, I intend to ride my bike and drink some beer.

And TBM, the bernardus is a poisson rouge, the sodom and Gomorrah is one of the nicest beers I've ever had. First tasted it at the de molen festival last year (and I have a pass for this years' !!) and then a friend gave me two bottles for my fortieth, one for immediate consumption (waited for getting new job) and one for my fiftieth.

It's bloody gorgeous


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Apr 2013)

If it's as good as 666 then I'm with you, that's in my top 5!


----------



## ceepeebee (11 Apr 2013)

I've not had the 666 (but I intend to track some down) but the s&d..... Like drinking a mudslide in beer form, but more grown up. Really whiskied, but so smooth. And there's always something funky/farmyardy lurking in the background.


----------



## User169 (12 Apr 2013)

Hel en Verdoemenis on tap..


----------



## ceepeebee (12 Apr 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Hel en Verdoemenis on tap..
> 
> View attachment 21887


Bloody hell


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Apr 2013)

When in Wales look you.


----------



## ceepeebee (12 Apr 2013)

It's cute that they do anagrams for the names of their beers....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Apr 2013)

Dragon Stout's lovely stuff, every independent off-licence in London seems to stock it.


----------



## Winnershsaint (13 Apr 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Orkney Dark Isle after 95km cycled today. much needed.
> View attachment 21418


Seen these in local farm shop.......... In Berkshire. will give them a try.


----------



## User169 (13 Apr 2013)

Liefmans Goudenband. 

I cycled past the brewery a couple of weeks ago and it reminded me to try it again. Very complex. Quite sour, but a lovely wood flavour too.


----------



## The Brewer (13 Apr 2013)

Beer stocks are low so bought a couple of Torpedos for tonight.
I tried Brains smooth the other night when waiting to pick Mrs B up from a job and really enjoyed it


----------



## User169 (13 Apr 2013)

The Brewer said:


> Beer stocks are low so bought a couple of Torpedos for tonight.
> I tried Brains smooth the other night when waiting to pick Mrs B up from a job and really enjoyed it



How's your punk ipa clone coming along, TB?!


----------



## The Brewer (13 Apr 2013)

Not really had time to put 5hours into a brew day, but think I've settled on a recipe that will have quite a good bit of dry hopping.
Mrs B has been complaining that I drink too much when the sheds stocked


----------



## ceepeebee (13 Apr 2013)

Stash is still in FiL's car outside but I may have gone wild in the aisles today. Lots of lovely Flemish strong blondes. Lots that ice not seen before, and a few old favourites. Some bargains too - went in a net to where rochefort8 was 1 yoyo 70 a bottle.


----------



## ceepeebee (14 Apr 2013)

Stash! What's in fridge excepted (and wine)


----------



## User169 (14 Apr 2013)

Duvel's 2013 Tripel Hop, just released!! I've had to break out my extra special Duvel glass. Unfortunately, it's Sorachi Ace this year, but if anyone can make this hop taste nice, it'll be Duvel.


----------



## User169 (14 Apr 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Stash! What's in fridge excepted (and wine)]



Nice haul, cpb. Its taken a while, but ive got to grips with Hercule Stout and its now my go-to stout.


----------



## User169 (14 Apr 2013)

The Brewer said:


> Mrs B has been complaining that I drink too much when the sheds stocked



I'm sure we can help you out there,TB!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Apr 2013)

At a push I'd take a couple of barrels TB.


----------



## User169 (14 Apr 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> At a push I'd take a couple of barrels TB.



There you go, TB. We're nothing if not generous!


----------



## The Brewer (14 Apr 2013)

Oh I knew the forum would help


----------



## ceepeebee (14 Apr 2013)

Anyone else had this stuff?
http://www.bracine.com/en/anosteke.php

I'm really impressed, especially as I found it for 3 yoyo in netto...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Apr 2013)

Went to a trendy bar in Nottingham tonight, they had Duvel - rude not to, got them to dig out a tulip glas and made sure I poured it myself. Perfect. Walked out onto their 4th floor balcony and the wind was so strong it whipped the head straight off my beer!!!


----------



## User169 (26 Apr 2013)

Kicking off the extra long w/end with Kernel's black IPA, Scanner Darkly. Very good!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Apr 2013)

New in at the wine shop - Grottenbier and St Bernardus!


----------



## User169 (26 Apr 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> New in at the wine shop - Grottenbier and St Bernardud!



Couple of beauties there, 3bm!


----------



## User169 (27 Apr 2013)

IPA is Dead from Brewdog. Four IPAs brewed identically except that each is made with a different hop. This is the second version I think. The Goldings is delicious, but the others not so successful. Waima and Dana are a bit odd and El Dorado severely lacking on bitterness.


----------



## ceepeebee (27 Apr 2013)

I had a swift half of the marble vur & vlaam earlier, that was really great, but not a lunchtime drink...

Also a couple of pints of grain oak, my first from the cask, beautifully sloshy, very tasty too.


----------



## User169 (27 Apr 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> I had a swift half of the marble vur & vlaam earlier, that was really great, but not a lunchtime drink...



The De Molen version is 7,5%, so a bit on the strong side.

I had De Struise' version a few weeks ago - it's not their finest moment.


----------



## ceepeebee (27 Apr 2013)

Whose is the original? De molen? Or is it an ancient recipe?


----------



## User169 (27 Apr 2013)

De Molen's is the original and its a pretty decent brew. A few years ago, they gave the recipe to all the brewers coming to the festival, so you could taste them all side by side and I think one of the scandi versions was voted the best.


----------



## ceepeebee (27 Apr 2013)

Ah, I see, I had a de molen version a while ago and it was a corker.


----------



## User169 (27 Apr 2013)

Rasputin - Laphroaig/Caol Ila barrel-aged. A bit young - probably needs a bit more conditioning, but a real whisky kick.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Apr 2013)

The perfect beer + cycling afternoon: watching _A Sunday in Hell_, with a lovely bottle of organic pale ale from Ørbaek.


----------



## User169 (28 Apr 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> The perfect beer + cycling afternoon: watching _A Sunday in Hell_, with a lovely bottle of organic pale ale from Ørbaek.



Hey, FM. Hows the Danish beer scene? I guess we all know Mikeller, but what else should we be looking out for?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Apr 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Hey, FM. Hows the Danish beer scene? I guess we all know Mikeller, but what else should we be looking out for?


 
this one is very nice.


----------



## ceepeebee (28 Apr 2013)

I'm a bit of a fan of this lot
http://to-ol.dk/home/?page_id=8


----------



## ceepeebee (28 Apr 2013)

Just cracked one of those hercule stouts, so rich and boozy.

Got this for later, it's a new one on me


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Apr 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Hey, FM. Hows the Danish beer scene? I guess we all know Mikeller, but what else should we be looking out for?


 
I'm back in training again, so really drinking very little - this is (was) the only beer I have had all week, and that's it until next weekend. So I'm really not the best person to ask!


----------



## The Brewer (28 Apr 2013)

Old Empire wasn't bad in a Marstons pub this afternoon, but i loved the Timothy Taylor on draft


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Apr 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> this one is very nice.


 
They've got that in my local supermarket, will have to try it next weekend, cheers!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 May 2013)

Karlstad, Sweden...











DeMolen, on tap, yay!


----------



## User169 (1 May 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Karlstad, Sweden...
> 
> DeMolen, on tap, yay!


 
Enjoy within 25 years - there's nursing a pint and then there's....


----------



## ceepeebee (3 May 2013)

2 very different beers tonight, and both really good.
Art brew's anarchist party bitter is a really tasty, sloshy old bitter that has got a real boozy kick, and importantly stays great or even improves as it goes down the glass (too many beers these days are all up front)

Red willow's fathomless is a cracking oyster stout, very smooth, lots of flavour and just the right amount of thickness (would like more of a head on it though)

Tomorrow it's the London brewers festival in hackney, really looking forward to it, should be some really interesting stuff.


----------



## ComedyPilot (3 May 2013)

http://www.goodmanhamarms.co.uk/microbrewery.html

This is where I'll be spending Sunday night.........................


----------



## User169 (3 May 2013)

A bit jealous of 3BM finding this on tap, but the bottled version's good too!


----------



## ComedyPilot (3 May 2013)

Is the Tsarina Esra available in the Yoo Kay?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 May 2013)

Bloody nice eh DP?

Skull Splitter here!


----------



## ceepeebee (3 May 2013)

ComedyPilot said:


> Is the Tsarina Esra available in the Yoo Kay?


Yeah, beer ritz in Leeds could well have some. I got some from utobeer in borough market. It's bloody lovely.


----------



## User169 (3 May 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Bloody nice eh DP?
> 
> Skull Splitter!



It's lovely! Cool glass!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 May 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> I got some from utobeer in borough market. It's bloody lovely.



Went past there last Saturday, was almost drawn in by the stack of Orval.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 May 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Cool glass!



It's my favourite until Mrs 3BM drops it.


----------



## User169 (3 May 2013)

ComedyPilot said:


> Is the Tsarina Esra available in the Yoo Kay?



If you want to try it and can't find it, let me know and i'll post you a bottle!


----------



## ComedyPilot (3 May 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> If you want to try it and can't find it, let me know and i'll post you a bottle!


Thanks DP - I may have to do a Dutch dash on the bike one weekend to get some....


----------



## ceepeebee (3 May 2013)

ComedyPilot said:


> Thanks DP - I may have to do a Dutch dash on the bike one weekend to get some....


Cough last weekend of September cough


----------



## ComedyPilot (4 May 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Cough last weekend of September cough


Cough...not a long ride from the port either...cough

Cough...€20 entry, 8 beer tokens...Cough


----------



## ceepeebee (4 May 2013)

We went last year, it was....... Awesome.

And I have a pass for this year too


----------



## User169 (9 May 2013)

Found a 750ml bottle of 3 year old "hemel en aarde" from De Molen in the cupboard last night. Its an imp stout made with peated malt. Man it was good! I dont usually like peated ales,but the aging had balanced the peat out really well. Deffo going to buy some more now to set aside.

Tonight, "Kopi loewak", a coffee stout from De Molen flavoured with coffee beans shat out by civet cats.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 May 2013)

St Bernies 6 last night, which was naughty as it was a school night, see if I can get away with it again tonight!


----------



## User169 (9 May 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> St Bernies 6 last night, which was naughty as it was a school night, see if I can get away with it again tonight!



Bank holiday today, hence the indulgence last night. Just a little one tonight!

St Bernardus is excellent - i think they used to make Westvleterens beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 May 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Bank holiday today, hence the indulgence last night. Just a little one tonight!
> 
> St Bernardus is excellent - i think they used to make Westvleterens beer.


 
The wine merchant in town has started selling St B 6 and the tripel, rude not to pop in when passing.


----------



## User169 (10 May 2013)

Emelisse's "Black IPA" to kick-off the weekend. Not bad, but not as good as the Kernel version I had recently.


----------



## User169 (10 May 2013)

Now onto Punk IPA. Usually quite like it, but it tastes a bit dull after the Emelisse.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 May 2013)

Went to a beer festival last night, just trying to remember my selection. Erm.


----------



## rich p (11 May 2013)

I had a Westmalle triple and dubbel. Awfully nice but I foolishly followed up with a glass of viognier, more than one glass of cotes du rhone, and a nightcap of Glenlivet.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 May 2013)

rich p said:


> I had a Westmalle triple and dubbel. Awfully nice but I foolishly followed up with a glass of viognier, more than one glass of cotes du rhone, and a nightcap of Glenlivet.



Westmalle dub is one if my faves.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 May 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Went to a beer festival last night, just trying to remember my selection. Erm.



Right...

Bewdley, Mucklow's dark mild 6%
Green Jack, Ripper Tripel 8.5%
Hastings Porter 5.8%
Nine Standard, double standard porter 4.7%
Quartz, mysterious mild 4.8%
White Horse, the guv'nor 6.5%
XT, 08 oak aged dark 4.5%
Apply ever after cider 12%

Pint at the local on the way home to refocus the mind. Very pleasant evening.


----------



## User169 (11 May 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Westmalle dub is one if my faves.



Me too. The standard by which allothers are judged. Same with the Tripel.

Good for cooking with too!


----------



## User169 (11 May 2013)

Bought this last night in a total fit of madness...







Just looked at the reviews on ratebeer. Oops!


----------



## rich p (11 May 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Good for cooking with too!


Bit pricey here for cooking sherry!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 May 2013)

Brouwerij'tij Ijndejaars...is that right? Very nice, doesn't taste like a 9%er, nice interesting flavour that I can't quite pin down yet.


----------



## Dayvo (12 May 2013)

Not too rare these days, but just had a cold



and look forward to the next two in the space of a few minutes.

I'm most definitely a real ale bloke, but a good Belgian (any beer, really) beer goes down well.

And as I've grown older, they stay down, too!


----------



## User169 (12 May 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Brouwerij'tij Ijndejaars...is that right? Very nice, doesn't taste like a 9%er, nice interesting flavour that I can't quite pin down yet.


 
"End of year" I think. The brewery has a very distinctive style. They've been a bit eclipsed by De Molen now, but for a while were NL's only really interesting brewery.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 May 2013)

Fuggit', roll out the big guns...






Edit: blimey this stuff's smokey, it's like the beer equivalent of Laphroaig!


----------



## User169 (12 May 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Fuggit', roll out the big guns...
> 
> View attachment 23197



Dude - that's the business!!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (12 May 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Fuggit', roll out the big guns...
> 
> View attachment 23197
> 
> ...


 
That reminds me of shaking the last remnants of a bottle of Pitchfork (RCH).

And yep, that looks lovely...


----------



## rich p (12 May 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Fuggit', roll out the big guns...
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: blimey this stuff's smokey, it's like the beer equivalent of Laphroaig!


Lush.
Take that how you like!


----------



## User169 (14 May 2013)

Extreem Warrior IPA from de Eem. Only came in cos they said they had Jaipur on tap, but it'd sold out.


----------



## ceepeebee (18 May 2013)

Ooops, tomorrow's ride may need to blow out a few cobwebs - today's score featuring two beers that have just been all over the twitter beer-geek world...


----------



## User169 (18 May 2013)

Magic rock are very good! Don't recognise most of the other stuff.

I'm doing the groceries, so have stopped for a refresher- vuur en vlam from de Molen.


----------



## User169 (18 May 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Fuggit', roll out the big guns...
> 
> View attachment 23197
> 
> ...



The boozer I'm in right now has this for 10 euro spuds!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 May 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> The boozer I'm in right now has this for 10 euro spuds!



Buy buy buy!!!


----------



## User169 (18 May 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Buy buy buy!!!



Ha ha ! Trying to get out of here reasonably unmangled!

Geezer next to me has just dropped 12 beans on an RIS. Barman dredged it up from the cellar.

Now onto St Gummarus Tripel. On tap, but a bit ordinary.


----------



## ceepeebee (18 May 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Magic rock are very good! Don't recognise most of the other stuff.
> ]




The magic rock is a 12% triple ipa, apparently ridiculous.

There's a beaver town blood orange ipa, an ilkley rhubarb saison (had it on keg, v refreshing for a saison), 2x pressure drop beers, a foraged herb hefeweisse and a smoky wheat. Then there's the wilds, modes hoperandi which is an aged old ale and a "put it in your pipe" a smoked tea and burnt sugar dark stout. Went a bit mad really....


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 May 2013)

I have some fairly local Birch Beer to try tonight now - it is very warm here suddenly and I fancied something spring-like. It is really very refreshing...


----------



## ceepeebee (18 May 2013)

Ok, bloody 'ell by beaver town is....... Phenomenal.

Zesty, smoothly hoppy, lingering spiciness. Wish I'd bought more, my beer man sold his case in a day.


----------



## Spartak (18 May 2013)

Dayvo said:


> Not too rare these days, but just had a cold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
One of my favourites 


Tonight I'm enjoying .... Bath Ales Gem ( 2 for £3 in Waitrose  )


----------



## User169 (22 May 2013)

Nom nom nom..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 May 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Nom nom nom..
> 
> View attachment 23632


 
Is that a full house of St Bernie I see in the background, can't make out any others?


----------



## User169 (22 May 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is that a full house of St Bernie I see in the background, can't make out any others?



I think so - they have a st bernie "tokyo" which i'd not heard of, but seems to be a witbier. In the end I've had to bring the Hemel en Arde home. It came out of the fridge and the barman wouldn't allow me to open it cold!


----------



## Spartak (22 May 2013)

Marstons EPA 3.6% ABV

Very nice ..........
.......... they describe it as ' Zingy,smooth & always exceptional, a light blonde ale with subtle citrus flavours & a delicate aftertaste.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 May 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> In the end I've had to bring the Hemel en Arde home. It came out of the fridge and the barman wouldn't allow me to open it cold!



Makes you wonder why they keep it in the fridge in the first place!

Had a De Molen Flink Gegist, hoppy IPA style beer - fairly standard style now, very nicely done though.


----------



## User169 (24 May 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Makes you wonder why they keep it in the fridge in the first place!
> 
> Had a De Molen Flink Gegist, hoppy IPA style beer - fairly standard style now, very nicely done though.



Finally enjoying it now - very very nice - a seriously pokey brew!! Still a bit raw with the smoke, but should get even better with some age. Will have to track down some more to put aside.

Flink Gegist is my local beershop - they got De Molen to make them the IPA when they opened up last year. They've just made their second brew with De Molen, a coffee porter, which should be ready in a month or so (I hope).


----------



## GM (24 May 2013)

Son went to Watou in Belgium yesterday and brought this little lot of beauties back....

.






Cheers!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 May 2013)

thegreenman said:


> Son went to Watou in Belgium yesterday and brought this little lot of beauties back....


 
What time can we come over?

Bagsie the Pannepot, Kernel, Westmalle Dubbel, St Bernie, Rochefort 10, and everything else.

*revs car*


----------



## User169 (24 May 2013)

Wow! Like the look of that row of Pannepots!

edit: bugger, TBM got in there first.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 May 2013)

Haven't had the top far left or right and the one in the middle, what are they?


----------



## GM (24 May 2013)

Shame it's only the yellow fizzy ones I like.... I know, I've got no taste.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 May 2013)

thegreenman said:


> Shame it's only the yellow fizzy ones I like.... I know, I've got no taste.


 
OK, swap that lot for a six pack of Fosters then?


----------



## User169 (24 May 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Haven't had the top far left or right and the one in the middle, what are they?



Top left is Gulden Draak a quad type ale; it's OK, but the Rochefort 10 is better. Top right is Tripel Karmeliet. A very aromatic and delicious tripel - well worth tracking down. I recognize the label of the one in the middle, but cant remember what it is.


----------



## GM (24 May 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Haven't had the top far left or right and the one in the middle, what are they?


 

From L to R... Gulden Draak, Kasteel 11 Donker, London Stout, Pannepeut, Kapittel Watau Blond, Trappistes Rochefort, Westmalle Trappist Dubbel, Westmalle Trappist Tripel,
Tripel Karmeliet. Left Case... St Bernardus Tripel. Right Case... St Bernardus ABT 12.


----------



## GM (24 May 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> OK, swap that lot for a six pack of Fosters then?


 

Ha Ha, Make it Peroni, although I rather like the Karmeliet!


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (24 May 2013)

I've had two Meantime Wheat's and am now on a wee bottle of Blue Moon.


----------



## GM (24 May 2013)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> I've had two Meantime Wheat's and am now on a wee bottle of Blue Moon.


 

I've had a couple bottles of Karma and now I need a wee!


----------



## User169 (25 May 2013)

Skiving...Jopen Dubbel Stout






Good draught selection today. Jaipur IPA, Westmalle Dubbel, De Molen Amarillo, Kasteel Hoppy, Chimay Rood, La Chouffe and Weihenstephaner.


----------



## ceepeebee (25 May 2013)

A *case* of bernie 12s.... That's some good going.

I've been neglecting you this week, been a bit busy drinking....

Might have my big bottle of corsendonck and a 3monts with the champs league final tonight if I can stay awake post-fnrttc


----------



## User169 (25 May 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> A *case* of bernie 12s....



I had to have a lie down after seeing that!


----------



## ceepeebee (25 May 2013)

Oh, I've got a Greek beer (fix?) that my drinking buddy brought round on Tuesday when we did a bit of a session. That could be interesting.


----------



## User169 (25 May 2013)

I've been sent out to do more shopping - result!







The saison dupont is good - now eyeing up a Black Albert from de Struise.


----------



## ceepeebee (25 May 2013)

Saison DuPont is just great, I love it....and have a bottle in the stash. Ilkely's rhubarb saison, called Siberia iirc is well worth digging out btw.

Fillers esb is an odd one on there, not a favourite of mine, apparently it's spawned loads of clones in the states and when we were chatting to some us beer geeks at the Easton tap a while ago they were doing some sort of pilgrimage to the brewery to taste some.


----------



## ceepeebee (25 May 2013)

Oh, and you know what's v underrated on that board? The Achel, I love it but it never seems to get the love the other Trappists do.


----------



## User169 (25 May 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Oh, and you know what's v underrated on that board? The Achel, I love it but it never seems to get the love the other Trappists do.


Agree. Achel doesn't do much marketing, but the beer is sound


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 May 2013)

Well no sooner than the old wine merchant starts stocking St Bernies they then go and get some Kernel in too, 3 sorts of IPA, I've instructed them to get some porter and stout. 

Life takes on a whole new meaning!


----------



## User169 (27 May 2013)

Hel en Verdoemenis Misto (Bourbon Barrel Aged). What a beer!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 May 2013)

St B 6


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 May 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> I've been sent out to do more shopping - result!


 
DP, your life seems to be like something out of a 70s sitcom. 'er indoors sends you out for a bag of spuds and you're off down the boozer for quick pint or three almost before the door's opened... 

I had to content myself to a small Hoegaarden tonight - it was either that or Carlsberg - but you know, as far as widely available beers go, there are few better for a hot, sunny early summer evening.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 May 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> DP, your life seems to be like something out of a 70s sitcom. 'er indoors sends you out for a bag of spuds and you're off down the boozer for quick pint or three almost before the door's opened...



From what I gather DP lives in town, you'd have thought Mrs DP would've wondered why it always takes him 3 to 4 hours to buy a few groceries by now!


----------



## User169 (28 May 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> DP, your life seems to be like something out of a 70s sitcom. 'er indoors sends you out for a bag of spuds and you're off down the boozer for quick pint or three almost before the door's opened...
> 
> I had to content myself to a small Hoegaarden tonight - it was either that or Carlsberg - but you know, as far as widely available beers go, there are few better for a hot, sunny early summer evening.


 
Spuds?! This was full on kaffir lime leaf - galangal crisis!

(Hoegaarden is a good summer thirst quencher - I might even have been known to have it with a slice of lemon. )


----------



## User169 (28 May 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> St B 6


 
Was reading some of the ratebeer reviews - somebody described it as having an _ecru_-coloured head. Now I'm as down as anyone with a bit of beer ponciness, but _ecru_?!


----------



## User169 (30 May 2013)

Spotted in the bakery this morning. Chocolate Duvels! Intended for fathers day pressies I think..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 May 2013)

Little Creatures pale ale, Australian bottle conditioned, quite hoppy, not overly flavoursome but not bad. For the ozzies!






Also picked up 3 different beers from Compass Brewery in Carterton, not tried their wares before.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (30 May 2013)

Fallen Tree by Twisted Oak Brewery, a small brewery, very new down the road in a little village called Wrington.

Very nice.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 May 2013)

Compass Baltic Night, roasted grain, coffee, very portery, lovely stuff. Very dark beer with an ecru head... *cough*


----------



## ceepeebee (30 May 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Compass Baltic Night, roasted grain, coffee, very portery, lovely stuff. Very dark beer with an ecru head... *cough*


Oh, that looks right up my strasse


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 May 2013)

I've been drinking 10 year old Talisker Whisky instead tonig... this morning. By the way, I really like that Duvel glass, where can I get one??


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 May 2013)

Ok, so it isn't beer, but its better than nothing


----------



## User169 (31 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I've been drinking 10 year old Talisker Whisky instead tonig... this morning. By the way, I really like that Duvel glass, where can I get one??



I think it was a limited edition, so you'll probably have to pick one up on ebay.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 May 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> I think it was a limited edition, so you'll probably have to pick one up on ebay.



Think it came from ebay and it wasn't the cheapest glass I've ever bought. I did order one along with a couple of other things from the Duvel shop in Belgium but I never received anything and they didn't respond to emails, rip-off b*stards! Can't bring myself to boycott their beer by way of protest though...


----------



## User169 (31 May 2013)

I bought a few of the limited edition glasses...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 May 2013)

Thanks, I'll take a look!


----------



## User169 (31 May 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Think it came from ebay and it wasn't the cheapest glass I've ever bought. I did order one along with a couple of other things from the Duvel shop in Belgium but I never received anything and they didn't respond to emails, rip-off b*stards! Can't bring myself to boycott their beer by way of protest though...


 
Bummer! I managed to order successfully something off the La Chouffe website, but remember not being entirely convinced by it at the time.


----------



## User169 (31 May 2013)

De Molen single-hopped IPAs. Six versions of the same beer, each made with a different hop: saaz, simcoe, chinook, citra, galena and Apollo.


----------



## User169 (5 Jun 2013)

Brewdog IPA is Dead (Goldings) on tap. Tasty brew...


----------



## User169 (6 Jun 2013)

Flink Gegist #2. A coffee porter. Smells fantastic, but needs a bit longer to develop (it was only bottled a couple of weeks ago).


----------



## ceepeebee (6 Jun 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Flink Gegist #2. A coffee porter. Smells fantastic, but needs a bit longer to develop (it was only bottled a couple of weeks ago).
> 
> View attachment 24332


I need some of that


----------



## User169 (6 Jun 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> I need some of that



Dude - you need to get yourself over to Delft on 23 June. The local is running a little beer festival - all Dutch, but De Molen will be there amongst others. It's going to be quite a day!

Edit : Current list of brewers:

Brouwerij Maximus
Brouwerij de Molen 
Jopenkerk
Het Uiltje
Microbrouwerij Rooie Dop
Stadsbrouwerij De Pelgrim Rotterdam
Kompaan bier
De Eem
De Witte Leeuw
Rebels 
Muifelbrouwerij
Raven Bone Hill


----------



## ceepeebee (6 Jun 2013)

Holy bloody hell, that's a bit of a dream line-up, if only money and kids would allow a beer-raid. I've had a couple of the maximus and they were great, particularly a black saison of all things.

Am definitely on for de molen fest though, I think there'll be quite a crew of us heading over, though I might be the only cyclist.

On a tangent, does anyone else do untappd? It's the slippery slope to tickersville but it does help me keep track.... I'm ceepeebee on there too.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2013)

Had a pint of Fuller's Frontier at lunchtime (in Shaws Booksellers). Rather good, though a wee bit fizzy for my liking.

http://www.fullers.co.uk/rte.asp?id=31&pressid=206


----------



## HovR (7 Jun 2013)

Currently enjoying a lovely pint of 'Vital Spark' by Fyne Ales. Picked up a few bottles direct from the brewery at the end of Loch Fyne whilst travelling back from nearby last week. 

"A very dark ale with a glorious reddish glow. A full bodied ale which is rich in taste with a dry finish."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jun 2013)

HovR said:


> Currently enjoying a lovely pint of 'Vital Spark' by Fyne Ales. Picked up a few bottles direct from the brewery at the end of Loch Fyne whilst travelling back from nearby last week.
> 
> "A very dark ale with a glorious reddish glow. A full bodied ale which is rich in taste with a dry finish."



Looks good, new one on me, the old jocks are first rate at dark ales.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Jun 2013)

Bottle of Unibroue's Don de Dieu tonight. Wow, just wow. A triple wheat beer, so smooth and spicy, but 9% - and that sneaks up on you too.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jun 2013)

Couple of newies, Hook Norton have brewed a beer for the Cornbury Festival called The Glorious 10th, very nice pale zesty job. Went to a village fete today and the local pub had brewed its own beer called Butcher's Blonde, pale summer beer, extremely nice, especially when quenching ones thirst on a lovely summer's afternoon.


----------



## ceepeebee (9 Jun 2013)

Bit tipsy, been at the calvados and mixing cocktails. But partisan saison grisette is an absolute champ of a beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jun 2013)

Only a Mad Goose to my name so far but down that London earlier and picked up a beer label/mat book on the Southbank, add that to the beer book shelf, also a nice 30s film poster card too.


----------



## User169 (9 Jun 2013)

Good work everyone - some tasty looking brews being supped!

A quick sundowner here. Brewdog IPA is Dead (Dana) on tap. Not a patch on the Goldings I had earlier in the week.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jun 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Good work everyone - some tasty looking brews being supped!
> 
> A quick sundowner here. Brewdog IPA is Dead (Dana) on tap. Not a patch on the Goldings I had earlier in the week.
> 
> View attachment 24517



Yumtus fridge full in the background, DP.


----------



## rich p (9 Jun 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yumtus fridge full in the background, DP.


If that's DP's own fridge I'm either phoning AA straightaway or popping round for a session.


----------



## User169 (9 Jun 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yumtus fridge full in the background, DP.



I nearly took a picture of the St Bernies shelf just for you!!

The Brewdog was horrible. Dana's evidently not a hop to be used on its own.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jun 2013)

rich p said:


> If that's DP's own fridge I'm either phoning AA straightaway or popping round for a session.


 
That's pretty much my general feeling about DP!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jun 2013)

Hook Norton Flagship Ale, some of the chef's own cheese simmering in the background for din dins!


----------



## ceepeebee (9 Jun 2013)

A cheeky kernel export porter for me tonight, after the hangover finally subsided, oops.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jun 2013)

Couple of old school beers for the weekend, Fullers excellent 1845 ale and Worthington's White Shield which is an IPA from way back when although the folks brewing it have changed a few times. Road tested this last night just to make sure it was going to be acceptable and as I hadn't tried it for probably 10 years. It didn't have the hop impact that it did back then but I'm putting that down to the fact that in the last few years brewers have gone hop crazy so it seems fails mild by comparison, still a good beer though.


----------



## User169 (16 Jun 2013)

De Molen again this weekend - single hopped Rye IPAs: simcoe, chinook, amarillo, saaz, cascade and a dark amarillo. The dark one is excellent.


----------



## ceepeebee (16 Jun 2013)

I had a lovely tripel last night - les bourgeoises de Calais from the castelain brewery which does loads of stuff in NE France, really malty with a slight but noticeable hoppy tang after. Then a beavertown smog rocket, always a winner.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Jun 2013)

Duvel. Nuff said.


----------



## ceepeebee (16 Jun 2013)

A beavertown black Betty black ipa just now. Very tasty, really rather boozy.

Just cracked open a rochefort 8, reassuringly classy.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jun 2013)

Brains Craft Brewery Barry Island IPA, 3 US hop beer from Cardiff - smert as they say down that way.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jun 2013)

I can't be bothered to trawl through the entire thread (sorry!) so I will just ask my question here, even though it may have already been discussed ...

I have tried a few beers in the 3.5 - 4.0% strength range which were pretty tasty, but generally prefer 4.0 - 5.5%. I'm not actually drinking alcohol at all at the moment, but would like to start again, in moderation, when my health is better. I may be on anticoagulant drugs for life though, and alcohol can also act as a 'blood thinner' so I really shouldn't be drinking too much alcohol.

What I am looking for is tasty beers of low strength, that don't make feel like I am drinking coloured water. If I could find one of 2.0 - 2.75% then that would be great, but I have never found one. Does such a brew actually exist?

Bonus task: Name a tasty lager of low strength that doesn't seem watery. I think that would be even harder to find. _I Like Skol_ would obviously recommend Skol, but when I last drank that about 30 years ago, I wasn't keen! (I might just give it a go though to see if I have changed my mind.)


----------



## ceepeebee (24 Jun 2013)

Kernel table beer could be your friend here. It's pretty weak, but tasty.


----------



## smutchin (24 Jun 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Kernel table beer could be your friend here. It's pretty weak, but tasty.



Can you clarify that? 6% would be considered fairly weak by the Kernel's usual standards... 

See also Redemption Trinity at 3%.
http://www.redemptionbrewing.co.uk/the-beer/


----------



## User169 (24 Jun 2013)

Don't think there'll be that many under 3%. 

Dead Pony Club from BrewDog (3.8%) and Avril from Brasserie Dupont (3.5%) are both tasty for reasonably low ABV beer.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jun 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Kernel table beer could be your friend here. It's pretty weak, but tasty.


I didn't realise that there was now a lower duty on beers which are <= 2.8% ABV. Kernel table beer appears to have been reduced in strength to hit that limit. It sounds interesting, as does Redemption Trinity.

Ideally, the tasty low-strength beers should also cost less than £2 a bottle or I wouldn't be able to afford the extra bottle or two that their lower strength would allow me to drink!


----------



## smutchin (25 Jun 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I didn't realise that there was now a lower duty on beers which are <= 2.8% ABV. Kernel table beer appears to have been reduced in strength to hit that limit. It sounds interesting, as does Redemption Trinity.



Exactly that. Some of the more adventurous brewers viewed the tax ruling as a challenge and came out with "protest" beers at 2.8% or less. I'd didn't realise Kernel Table Beer was one of those but it doesn't surprise me. 

There was also Low And Behold from Gadds, but I think that was a one-off for the Thanet Beer Festival in 2011. I didn't try it but I heard good reports of it. Eddie Gadd wrote extensively about the challenge of making a low-strength-but-flavoursome beer on his blog. Well worth reading.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2013)

I found this list of beers tested/tasted by the All Party Parliamentary Beer Group ...

Adnams Sole Star, 2.7% ABV, Suffolk
Brentwood Brewing BBC2, 2.5% ABV, London
Brodie’s Brewery Summer Stout, 2.8% ABV, London
Everards Southgate, 2.7% ABV Leicestershire
Greene King Tolly English Ale, 2.8% ABV, Suffolk
Guinness Mid Strength, 2.8% ABV
Harvey’s Sweet Sussex Stout, 2.8% ABV, Sussex
Harvey’s Bloomsbury Brown, 2.8% ABV, Sussex
Hop Back Heracles, 2.8% ABV, Wiltshire
J W Lees Hero, 2.8% ABV, Manchester
Marston’s Pale Ale, 2.8% ABV, Staffordshire
Marston’s Alcoholic Ale Shandy, 2.8%ABV, Staffordshire
Mann’s Brown Ale (Marston’s), 2.8% ABV, Staffordshire
S A Brains Founders Brew, 2.8% ABV, Cardiff
Welton’s Pride & Joy, 2.8% ABV, Sussex


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jun 2013)

You'll find them all pretty unsatisfactory, better off, if you can stretch to it, getting some 3.5% beers. I've tried a couple of 2.8%-ers but they're just not proper beer, you're better off with a shandy tbh.


----------



## smutchin (25 Jun 2013)

I'd rather drink anything on that list than, say, Fosters (4%) and if I were in Colin's position, I would rather err on the side of caution. Alcohol isn't everything.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jun 2013)

smutchin said:


> I'd rather drink anything on that list than, say, Fosters (4%)...


 
I'd rather drink my own wazz than Fosters!


----------



## Aperitif (25 Jun 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'd rather drink my own wazz than Fosters!


 
"If Carlsberg made wazz, it would probably be the best wazz in the world."


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'd rather drink my own wazz than Fosters!


_I'd_ rather drink your own wazz than Fosters!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Jun 2013)

ColinJ said:


> _I'd_ rather drink your own wazz than Fosters!


 
Ew, this thread is starting to taste a little funny. Can we get back to beer?


----------



## User169 (26 Jun 2013)

Getting things back on track, sampled Thornbridge' St Petersburg on tap last weekend. 

Something undefinably English about it which I couldn't quite put my finger on. What a great brew - so smooth with a slightly blue cheese note in the background. 

How's that, FM?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Jun 2013)

Sauntering through St Pancs to the underground yesterday I spotted a beer shop that looked as though it might be worth a sniff. Excellent selection of London beers, snaffled their last 3 bottles of Kernel Export Porter and 3 others from various breweries I hadn't tried before. Result!


----------



## User169 (27 Jun 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> On a tangent, does anyone else do untappd? It's the slippery slope to tickersville but it does help me keep track.... I'm ceepeebee on there too.


 
Just signed up. Started checking in a few things I'd sampled over the past few weeks and it told me to slow down - I think it assumed it was a single session.


----------



## ceepeebee (27 Jun 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Sauntering through St Pancs to the underground yesterday I spotted a beer shop that looked as though it might be worth a sniff. Excellent selection of London beers, snaffled their last 3 bottles of Kernel Export Porter and 3 others from various breweries I hadn't tried before. Result!
> 
> View attachment 25347


Ah cool, five points is run by a friend of a friend, their red rye is a really nice beer, quite sour. The partisan is a winner too, I liked that porter but the grisette saison of theirs is in my top five for the year.

Mrs ceepeebee has just gone out so I'm about to crack a fyne ales sublime stout, hopefully I'll get through it without either of the kids waking up....


----------



## ceepeebee (27 Jun 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Just signed up. Started checking in a few things I'd sampled over the past few weeks and it told me to slow down - I think it assumed it was a single session.


Cool, I'm ceepeebee on there too


----------



## ceepeebee (27 Jun 2013)

Blimey, this stuff is a boozy meal in a glass. Feels much stronger than 6.8


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jun 2013)

Ok ceepeebee, you can tell your mate the 5 Star Trial Brew London Porter has the 3BM seal of approval, he can go ahead on a full batch now, he can drop it over when it's done!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Jun 2013)

The craft beer scene has been exploding in Japan. I'll be trying to visit at least one of these every couple of weeks over the 10 months I am in Tokyo...
http://www.timeout.jp/en/tokyo/feature/5263/Tokyos-best-craft-beer-bars


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jun 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> The craft beer scene has been exploding in Japan. I'll be trying to visit at least one of these every couple of weeks over the 10 months I am in Tokyo...
> http://www.timeout.jp/en/tokyo/feature/5263/Tokyos-best-craft-beer-bars



Cool, popeye's has 70 beers on tap, that's some cellar! Couple of those bars look more like science labs though.


----------



## User169 (29 Jun 2013)

A nice little haul for the weekend. Six Dutch and a couple of Belgies


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jun 2013)

Mmmmm nice selection, DP, nice tablecloth too!

Had the London Fields 'Love Not War earlier, probably a celebration at the start of Le Tour or summat, anyway, very nice rich red ale, surprisingly hoppy for a darkish colour but not overdone, not sure about their description of malts and hops cuddling up or some such nonsense, it wasn't as mild as that, good beer though and tasty at 4.2%.


----------



## User169 (29 Jun 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Had the London Fields 'Love Not War earlier, probably a celebration at the start of Le Tour or summat, anyway, very nice rich red ale, surprisingly hoppy for a darkish colour but not overdone, not sure about their description of malts and hops cuddling up or some such nonsense, it wasn't as mild as that, good beer though and tasty at 4.2%.



I think the story with "love not war" is that they made it holed up in their brewery in Hackney whilst last year's summer riots raged outside!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jun 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> I think the story with "love not war" is that they made it holed up in their brewery in Hackney whilst last year's summer riots raged outside!



That's right, says it on the bottle.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jun 2013)

The Kernel Export India Porter, welcome home!


----------



## Doseone (29 Jun 2013)

Mrs Doseone is down in Cardiff with the girls watching a show with some of the Strictly Come Dancing stars, young Master Doseone is round his mates for a sleepover and surly about to be a teenager Miss Doseone is down the other end of the house with her friend watching a DVD. I bought the girls Chinese takeaway, but I hate the gloopy MSG riddled excuse for Oriental food that the takeaway serves up so treated myself to one of my favourite dinners in the world - barbecued tuna steak with cajun spice and salad.






And to accompany it, a Golden Ale from the Untapped Brewing Company who are based in Raglan. It's full of flavour but uncomplicated if that's not a contradiction. Smooth with a slightly hoppy finish. Genuinely refreshing. I've got one of their wheat beers to try too, but not tonight.


----------



## User169 (29 Jun 2013)

Two Troubadors: Westkust and Magma.

Westkust is a black imperial IPA and Magma a double IPA. Both exceptionally well made - not surprising since they're made at Lochristi on a contract basis. Quite European - a bit more malt and yeast driven than their US equivalents. Very nice beers.

Also ran into a couple of beer chums earlier on today and we split a Doris The Destroyer Double Imperial Stout from Hoppin Frog. Wow! That's a seriously powerful beer - totally black and really silky.


----------



## ILM (29 Jun 2013)

Oyster stout.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jun 2013)

Doseone said:


> And to accompany it, a Golden Ale from the Untapped Brewing Company who are based in Raglan. It's full of flavour but uncomplicated if that's not a contradiction. Smooth with a slightly hoppy finish. Genuinely refreshing. I've got one of their wheat beers to try too, but not tonight.



I've bought their stuff before from Bacchus offie in Crickhowell, they do a nice dark beer, Eclipse I think.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jun 2013)

@Delftse Post - beer chums!!!


----------



## Doseone (29 Jun 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I've bought their stuff before from Bacchus offie in Crickhowell, they do a nice dark beer, Eclipse I think.


 
That's where I get it from. It's a great offie, stocks lots of local and unusual stuff that you don't find in the supermarkets.
Do you know Crickhowell well?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Jun 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Cool, popeye's has 70 beers on tap, that's some cellar! Couple of those bars look more like science labs though.


 
When the Japanese decide to do something they tend to do it perfectly, to the point of obsession!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jun 2013)

Bermondsey Porter, nice, nice label too, looks like Jim Flora artwork, 50s Colombia Records jazzer fans will know who I mean.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Jul 2013)

Doseone said:


> That's where I get it from. It's a great offie, stocks lots of local and unusual stuff that you don't find in the supermarkets.
> Do you know Crickhowell well?


 
Been quite a few times, not much there tbh, used to like the White Hert Inn before it changed hands and went rubbish, Bacchus is top notch for welsh beers though.


----------



## User169 (3 Jul 2013)

My local boozer has got it's own "app" (ask your nurse 3BM!) which tells me that De Molen single-hopped citra IPA has just come on tap. Might drop in on the way home.

Just had an Erdinger at Munich airport. Carlos Santana walked past!


----------



## dan_bo (3 Jul 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> When the Japanese decide to do something they tend to do it perfectly, to the point of obsession!


 

_Ergo_ we have Asahi.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Jul 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Just had an Erdinger at Munich airport. Carlos Santana walked past!


 
Not bad, at airports I've seen Andrew Marr (having a major hissy fit - hilarious), Gordon Brown and the Dalai Lama.


----------



## User169 (3 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Not bad, at airports I've seen Andrew Marr (having a major hissy fit - hilarious), Gordon Brown and the Dalai Lama.



I've just checked and he's doing a gig here tomorrow, so I wasn't imagining things! He was looking pretty sprightly for a codger.


----------



## User169 (3 Jul 2013)

Still waiting for the blinking plane, so quaffing a wizened from Schlossbrauerei Stein. Much better than the Erdinger. This has got for some proper banana ester flavour. A bit too drinkable!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Jul 2013)

The only beer action here is Mrs 3BM knocking a bottle of Insanely Bad Elf out of the cupboard and smashing it all over the floor!


----------



## User169 (3 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The only beer action here is Mrs 3BM knocking a bottle of Insanely Bad Elf out of the cupboard and smashing it all over the floor!


What did you do?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Jul 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> What did you do?



I managed not to cry.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Jul 2013)

Okay, so I checked out the first of Tokyo's craft beer bars on my list last night - after training with my running club for almost two hours, so I'm allowed... 

I went to Goodbeer Faucets in Shibuya - which I think is the one which someone said looked like a chemistry lab. Actually, although it was all steel and concete, it was actually a very nice atmosphere. Music was not too intrusive, so you could have a conversation at normal volume, knowledgeable bilingual barmen, and there was a mixture of people including small groups of Japanese women, which was good to see.

I decided to go for the obvious option - a 5-glass tasting set, which I guess probably added up to about a pint and a half altogether, which is just about as much as I can cope with. I would have preferred an all Japanese tasting set, but this is not specifically designed for foreigners. It would be different if I went again too - they change it every week. I took some brief notes...

1. Cream Lager, Nide Brewery Japan, 5.5%. Very smooth and creamy, it was almost like a cream soda. Couldn't taste the alcohol at all, so although it would make a fantastic summer evening session beer, it is also quite dangerous.And probably not anywhere near hoppy enough for modern North American craft beer tastes.

2. Rising Sun Pale Ale, Baird Brewery, Japan. 5%. A moderately hoppy pale ale in a classic style, which was very refreshing and didn't suffer from the 'let's put every kind of hop known to humanity in this' that some West Coast American APAs do. Very refreshing and fit to be put up there with some of the best pale ales I have had.

3. Floris Wit Blanche, Huyghe, Belgium. 5%. A bit boring for a wit, it was certainly floral but had none of the fruit or spiciness of some of the wits I love. And it's hard to describe but it seemed to have width but no depth.

4. Mystic Cherry, Haacht, Belgium. 3.5%. Cherries. More cherries. Cherries mixed with cherryade. Cherries. Did I mention that is tasted like cherries? Well it did.

5. Belgian Stout, Shonan Brewery, Japan. 7.5%. Woof woof. Now this is good. A firm head, with a long smokey taste. Didn't have the depth or oiliness of imperials, but it wasn't aiming for that. You could drink a lot of this without noticing the alcohol content until later... very nice.

All this was accompanied by the pizza of the day which, in typical Japanese fashion was something that resembled but was also totally unlike pizza. A great thin crust covered with a mustard mayonaise base, shrimp, small dried fish, asparagus, pink peppercorns and cheese. And really excellent too.

I should have left it there, but there was a beer on the menu of 40 perfectly kept drafts that I really wanted to try: the Baird Brewery's Imperial Pale Ale. At 7.5% and really hoppy, this was a monster compared to the Rising Sun I had had earlier. Complex, spicey, and well, a half was quite enough and this is what resulted in the trip home being a little more amusing that it should have been. Oh well... a good start to my research, I think.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Jul 2013)

Good work FM!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Jul 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> My local boozer has got it's own "app" (ask your nurse 3BM!) which tells me that De Molen single-hopped citra IPA has just come on tap. Might drop in on the way home.
> 
> Just had an Erdinger at Munich airport. Carlos Santana walked past!


 
Are you sure it as just the one you had? Drink a few more and you too might see the Dalai Lama...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Good work FM!


 
I'll keep 'em coming - one a week, hopefully!


----------



## User169 (4 Jul 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Oh well... a good start to my research, I think.


 
Let us know if you spot Santana or the Dalai Lama.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Jul 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Let us know if you spot Santana or the Dalai Lama.



You haven't had a proper beer until you've clocked the Dalai or Carlos.

Just a quick snifter of Kernel Porter for me before meeting beer chums later down the pub.


----------



## User169 (4 Jul 2013)

Black Mamba Hoppy English Stout from Brasserie Sainte Helene. 

Not bad at all, although the simcoe and citra hops aren't very English. Good coffee aroma and roasted malts. A bit thin maybe, but its only 4.3%.


----------



## User169 (5 Jul 2013)

Kicking off the weekend with a Black Saison. A collaboration between St Feuillien and Green Flash.


----------



## ceepeebee (5 Jul 2013)

I really loved thatwhen I had it. got a bit of a haul today, but it's fridged already. There's a nogne roast black pepper ale, a struisse vs de molen ignis & flamma, a bunch of art brew things and another bottle of the terrific partisan grisette saison. Ahhhhh Friday.


----------



## User169 (5 Jul 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> I really loved thatwhen I had it. got a bit of a haul today, but it's fridged already. There's a nogne roast black pepper ale, a struisse vs de molen ignis & flamma, a bunch of art brew things and another bottle of the terrific partisan grisette saison. Ahhhhh Friday.


 
I remembered you rating it - so have been looking out for it. 

I'll be interested to see which you like best of the struise and de molen.


----------



## ceepeebee (5 Jul 2013)

It's only the one, a collaboration! Not sure i'll have it tonight, lady in shop pretty much inverted it when trying to find the name of it for the till, FFS.

I also got a mikkeller cherry beer which looks rather interesting.


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2013)

I'm slumming it with a couple of Aspalls Premier Cru ciders. Apple fizz with decent ABV on a warm summer's evening.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Jul 2013)

rich p said:


> I'm slumming it with a couple of Aspalls Premier Cru ciders. Apple fizz with decent ABV on a warm summer's evening.



I had a cider down the boozer earlier, a cold drink was required and it sure hit the spot. Glugging an 11.2% 2012 Insanely Bad Elf now, a lovey barley wine.


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2013)

11.2%!!
_Too strong for me but I like the men who drink it_
Anyone remember that advert and which beer it advertised?


----------



## ceepeebee (5 Jul 2013)

Was it something daft like special brew? Before it became turbo-tramp juice?

The nogne pepper ale is good, not especially peppery, but definitely tasty. Not sure it's worth the premium, but it went very well with hot dogs, sauerkraut and ketchup in a roti.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Jul 2013)

rich p said:


> 11.2%!!
> _Too strong for me but I like the men who drink it_
> Anyone remember that advert and which beer it advertised?



Was it Babycham?


----------



## User169 (5 Jul 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> It's only the one, a collaboration! .


----------



## User169 (5 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I had a cider down the boozer earlier, a cold drink was required and it sure hit the spot. Glugging an 11.2% 2012 Insanely Bad Elf now, a lovey barley wine.


 
Drink them before Mrs 3BM chucks em on the floor - very wise!


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2013)

I thought it was some crap like Courage Best Bitter


----------



## ceepeebee (5 Jul 2013)

Google says it was whitbread tankard, not one I've had.


----------



## User169 (5 Jul 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Google says it was whitbread tankard, not one I've had.


 
My quick google came up with a scottish 90/-!


----------



## ceepeebee (5 Jul 2013)

Weird! 

The mikkeller cherry beer is just lovely, such a nice, tight bubble on it too


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Jul 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> My quick google came up with a scottish 90/-!



Mmmmm a wee heavy! 80 or 90 shilling, there's some lovely stuff about!


----------



## User169 (8 Jul 2013)

Opened a 750ml bottle of Black Mamba stout on Saturday and promptly fell asleep. Converted it into a chocolate and stout cake yesterday...


----------



## User169 (8 Jul 2013)

Had a few nice things over the weekend. This was the best...






Bit of a beast at 10%, but nicely balanced for a single hop.

Biggest disappointment was Schneider Weisse's Tap 5, a wheat double bock. I'm a huge fan of Schneider Weisse, but I couldn't finish this one.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jul 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Opened a 750ml bottle of Black Mamba stout on Saturday and promptly fell asleep. Converted it into a chocolate and stout cake yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 25881


 

Had you already opened a few prior to the Black Mamba?

Any cake left?


----------



## rich p (8 Jul 2013)

Black mamba should be snakebite really.
I'm so ill at the mo I haven't had a beer since Saturday and I may decline a visit to the boozer tomorrow for my usual Tuesday night 4 pints of Harveys Sussex.


----------



## rich p (8 Jul 2013)

User13710 said:


> Oh no! GWS Rich, wassup?


 gastro-summink. I'll be back!


----------



## User169 (8 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Had you already opened a few prior to the Black Mamba?


 
Might have



threebikesmcginty said:


> Any cake left?


 
All gone!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2013)

Just an advance announcement that this Wednesday's Tokyo craft beer bar will be: Devil Craft in Kanda - craft beer and deep-dish pizza. Yum.


----------



## User169 (9 Jul 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Just an advance announcement that this Wednesday's Tokyo craft beer bar will be: Devil Craft in Kanda - craft beer and deep-dish pizza. Yum.



Flying Monkey Pale Ale on tap!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Flying Monkey Pale Ale on tap!


 
They heard I was coming...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jul 2013)

There's a likeness too, spooky!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> There's a likeness too, spooky!


 
Except I am now beardless because it's just too hot here.

BTW, that earlier list of craft beer bars I put up was just Time Out's selection. This is a fuller list: http://www.bento.com/r-beer.html

There are dozens of Belgian beer bars, some of which are also quite interesting. I certainly won't run out of bars to try, although something tells me I will be going back to Goodbeer Faucets a few times - their selection changes so much.


----------



## User169 (9 Jul 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Except I am now beardless because it's just too hot here.
> 
> BTW, that earlier list of craft beer bars I put up was just Time Out's selection. This is a fuller list: http://www.bento.com/r-beer.html
> 
> There are dozens of Belgian beer bars, some of which are also quite interesting. I certainly won't run out of bars to try, although something tells me I will be going back to Goodbeer Faucets a few times - their selection changes so much.


 
I guy I know who lives in Tokyo, Chris Bunting, wrote a book about drinking in Japan a couple of years ago. Might be worth a look, although perhaps already a bit out of date. The emphasis is a bit more on whisky than beer I think.

http://www.amazon.com/Drinking-Japan-Japans-Drinks-Establishments/dp/4805310545


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> I guy I know who lives in Tokyo, Chris Bunting, wrote a book about drinking in Japan a couple of years ago. Might be worth a look, although perhaps already a bit out of date. The emphasis is a bit more on whisky than beer I think.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Drinking-Japan-Japans-Drinks-Establishments/dp/4805310545


 
A year and half's 'research'... heh. Looks good in terms of the cultural aspects even if the listings might be out of date.


----------



## User169 (10 Jul 2013)

Cheeky midweek Double Simcoe IPA from Weyerbacher. Not bad, although you taste the 9% alcohol.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Jul 2013)

Running errands yesterday which involved visiting a couple of breweries, picked up a couple of samples from Ballards including a nice looking barley wine, just sampling the Nyewood Gold which is a nice hoppy golden ale although not overpoweringly so, whole Phoenix hops if you're interested!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Jul 2013)

DevilCraft was good. One of those Tokyo buildings that in any other city might be a gap between buildings, there are about 8 bar seats downstairs and apparently tables upstairs although I don't know how they can fit them in. I was lucky to find a single bar space free - next to a guy who turned out to be the restaurant columnist of the Japan Times - and ordered my Chicago-style pizza immediately (because apparently they can take some time).

In the meantime, I wanted something light and refreshing so I went for a Kinkan Lager, 4.5%, from Hideji brewery. Kinkan is a kind of citrus and this basically tasted like an adult lemonade. But since this was exactly what I was looking for, it was fine. No real body at all and certainly this would disappoint people who like beer to taste like beer.

Next up was a Pale Ale, 5.6%, from Sankt Gallen, a Japanese brewery with a very good reputation. This came via a handpump and it was almost exactly like a more citrusy version of London Pride. Very nice.

The pizza arrived and was nothing to write home about. Basically, pizza dough made into a pie shape and deep filled with what would normally be pizza topping. The basic problem is that an actual pie crust would have been better. And an actual pie filling. In other words: an actual pie.

Finally, I had a German-style Schwartz from Harvest Moon, another local brewery - which it turns out is actually based at Tokyo Disneyland - Japan is an odd place! Despite being only 4.8%, this was deep and full of roasty, toasty flavours, whilst being very drinkable indeed. Really rather excellent.

All in all, another good night, although I wouldn't rate DevilCraft as highly as Goodbeer Faucets and they certainly did not have the same variety of different Japanese beer styles.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Running errands yesterday which involved visiting a couple of breweries, picked up a couple of samples from Ballards including a nice looking barley wine, just sampling the Nyewood Gold which is a nice hoppy golden ale although not overpoweringly so, whole Phoenix hops if you're interested!
> 
> View attachment 26034


 Do you have an apprenticeship program? Just asking, like....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Jul 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> DevilCraft was good. One of those Tokyo buildings that in any other city might be a gap between buildings, there are about 8 bar seats downstairs and apparently tables upstairs although I don't know how they can fit them in...
> 
> The pizza arrived and was nothing to write home about. Basically, pizza dough made into a pie shape and deep filled with what would normally be pizza topping. The basic problem is that an actual pie crust would have been better. And an actual pie filling. In other words: an actual pie.





Maybe they haven't got the room to make flat pizzas!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Maybe they haven't got the room to make flat pizzas!


 
I hadn't thought of that!


----------



## User169 (11 Jul 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Next up was a Pale Ale, 5.6%, from Sankt Gallen, a Japanese brewery with a very good reputation. This came via a handpump and it was almost exactly like a more citrusy version of London Pride. Very nice.


 
That would have been my choice - I like the way they update the tap beer list every day on their website!

Interesting that most of the Japanese beers seem to be quite low ABV (compared at least to US and BE brews). 

I think the pizza at Goodbeer Faucets sound nicer and it has probably the best name.

Anyhow, keep up the good work, FM!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Jul 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Interesting that most of the Japanese beers seem to be quite low ABV (compared at least to US and BE brews).


 
This may be true, especially in comparison to Belgium (although the lightest beer I have had so far was actually Belgian), but last night it was a bit biased by the fact that: 1. it's summer; 2. the selection at DevilCraft was particularly limited yesterday in terms of Japanese brews; and 3. I tend to want something more refreshing after running.



> I think the pizza at Goodbeer Faucets sound nicer and it has probably the best name.


 
They have other, more classy food too... I think I may alternate between Goodbeer Faucets and a new place every week. I just like it too much!


----------



## User169 (12 Jul 2013)

Beershop today has just taken deliveries from De Molen, Thornbridge and Brewdog.

Brewdog's "Jackhammer" is firstup. Billed as a West Coast IPA, this comes with a big rep and aint too bad. Nice looking ale, really lovely aroma and super-citrussy, but a bit too astringent for me. Needs a bit more malt to balance it out.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Jul 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Thornbridge


 
Their Jaipur is one of the world's best IPAs for my money. Lovely stuff.


----------



## User169 (13 Jul 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Their Jaipur is one of the world's best IPAs for my money. Lovely stuff.



Drank one of those last night too! It tasted a bit subdued after the Brewdog, but I should have had them the other way around.

Also tried Thornbridge's Raven Black IPA which was superb - probably the best black IPA I"ve tried after the Kernel's.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jul 2013)

River Cottage Organic Stinger Ale, HFW attempt at beer with nettles, blurb on the label talks of full depth and light bitterness, I'd say it has neither, it's OK but nothing special, it's frothy too, lost about 20% of it when I popped the top!


----------



## User169 (14 Jul 2013)

That London! Juggler from Magic Rock/To Ol - cracking stuff


----------



## User169 (14 Jul 2013)

And a nice selection from home, although they've got Raad en Daad on tap which is a total dud.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jul 2013)

I was in That London this morning, didn't see you DP!


----------



## User169 (14 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I was in That London this morning, didn't see you DP!



I'm in camo - head to toe in Rapha!


----------



## User169 (14 Jul 2013)

Chilling in the Euston Tap. Dude's just requested a "beer". Slightly confused barman says "we have lots of beer".


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Jul 2013)

This Wednesday's Tokyo craft beer bar will be the Harajuku Taproom, run by the Baird Brewery, and serving izakaya/yakitori-style food. It's mostly Baird's own brews, but they usually have a few guests - 15 taps, including 2 handpumps.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Jul 2013)

The Harajuku Taproom was really nice. It did look like a modern Japanese izakaya rather than a western bar or pub and the food was similar: grilled mackeral and chicken bits, gyoza, tofu, a few salads (I had the wasabi potato, yum) etc.

The 15 beers were all from Baird, no guests. Since I can try the main brews any time, I elected to go for the 4 remaining seasonal specials they had on (there were 6 but they'd run out of 2).The seasonal beers come in slightly smaller sizes than the regulars (200 and 400ml as opposed to 250 and 500), which is good as it meant I could get away with trying more!

The first was a lovely 5.5% Shizuoka Summer Mikan Ale. There was a very refreshing burst of satsuma up-front but, unlike the Kinkan Lager I had last week, this also had a complexity, depth and body that made it a real pleasure. Baird say that their philosophy is 'balance' and it does really seem to be a characteristic of all their brews.

For the second, I decided to try something with a bit more strength. They had an Engine Oil Export Stout at 6.7%, and this had a texture and oiliness that made it taste like much stronger imperial stouts but also with a roasty dry finish that is more characteristic of Irish stouts. This was excellent and it made me realy want to try their Dark Sky Imperial Stout and the Ganko Oyaji Barley Wine they release in the winter.

Third, was a 5.6% Golden Ale. I forget the name, but it used NZ hops which gave a refreshing bitterness that balanced the broadness of the flavour. A really good summer session beer.

Finally, I tried the seasonal Brown Ale. At 4.6%, it was mild (much milder than their regular Brown Ale, which is 6.4%, I think), but the flavours were also a bit flabby and flatulent. I didn't really like it at all, but then I don't think I have ever had a mild brown ale that I thought was really that worth drinking. This is the only beer I have had of Baird's that I haven't thought was of the highest quality, and in general, I would already rate Baird as one of the best microbreweries in the world (yes, I think they are that good).

This is a place to come back to.


----------



## User169 (18 Jul 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Third, was a 5.6% Golden Ale. I forget the name, but it used NZ hops which gave a refreshing bitterness that balanced the broadness of the flavour. A really good summer session beer.
> 
> This is a place to come back to.



Another good report, FM. Baird's brews really look the business.

The golden ale is seemingly Shohei's First with motueka, nelson sauvin, cascade and wakatu!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Jul 2013)

Thornbridge Jaipur IPA has had some good press in this thread so I thought I ought to give it a go, have to say it's a perfectly balanced* beer, spot on with the hop quota, excellent!


*use of the word 'balance' is poncey beer geekery talk I know.


----------



## GM (18 Jul 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Chilling in the Euston Tap. Dude's just requested a "beer". Slightly confused barman says "we have lots of beer".


 
I was in the Euston Tap last night, had a couple of pints of this






BTW it's a great little pub!!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Jul 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Another good report, FM. Baird's brews really look the business.
> 
> The golden ale is seemingly Shohei's First with motueka, nelson sauvin, cascade and wakatu!


 
That's the one. I am going to have to get some more of this before it vanishes... their seasonal brews don't last long.

On the report, the one thing I didn't mention was the weird interpersonal stuff that went on. Sitting just diagonal to me were what I took to be a Japanese couple on a date. She looked kinda cool (interesting hair) and also very lovely. He looked dull and his conversation was clearly not doing much for her - from the snippets I caught, he was as boring as he looked. Anyway, she kept giving me the eye whenever he wasn't looking her way (which was, inexplicably, quite a lot), smiling and giving me other come-ons. If I was still a single man, I might have done something bold (or stupid), but instead I just enjoyed the pleasant weirdness of the experience...


----------



## User169 (19 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Thornbridge Jaipur IPA has had some good press in this thread so I thought I ought to give it a go, have to say it's a perfectly balanced* beer, spot on with the hop quota, excellent!
> 
> 
> *use of the word 'balance' is poncey beer geekery talk I know.


 
Try their "Raven" Black IPA - straight into my desert island list,


----------



## User169 (19 Jul 2013)

thegreenman said:


> I was in the Euston Tap last night, had a couple of pints of this
> 
> BTW it's a great little pub!!!


 
Not the greatest location, but a nice building, helpful bar staff and fantastic beer!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Jul 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Not the greatest location...


 
Talking of which, I had the pleasure of a visit to Amazingstoke today, sheesh...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Jul 2013)

Another Jaipur. Couple of other brewery errands the other day so was forced to buy some Windsor and Eton beer, trying that this w/end, nice little modern brewery, really friendly folk, offered a cold glass of their lager, would have been churlish to refuse, it was most welcome and not bad at all.


----------



## GM (19 Jul 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Not the greatest location, but a nice building, helpful bar staff and fantastic beer!


 
Yes defiantly good beers! My Son is the beer connoisseur of our family, and he was raving about the Sierra Nevada Hoptimum what he had there. Today he went to www.oldchimneysbrewery.com in Norfolk, and was impressed with their Good King Henry Special Reserve.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Jul 2013)

Advance notice: this week's Tokyo craft beer bar will be the Watering Hole in Yoyogi (that's run through Google Translate for maximum amusement!). It's run by a guy who won the world homebrew competion and was consequently investigated by the Japanese police because homebrewing was illegal at the time in Japan. He's now got his own pub, and his own microbrewery, Tharsis Ridge (he's either an astronomy buff or an SF fan...), next door. That's not producing commercially yet, but the place looks good and has nice organic food too.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jul 2013)

Beer festival yesterday, didn't keep any notes so just trying to piece together the beer list in my tiny mind - will report back when all the information has downloaded.

Edit:

Wood Farm 1823 dark mild
Something or another porter
Flowerpots Inn bitter
London Fields Hackney Hopster
Ballards Golden Ale


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jul 2013)

Windsor and Eton Conqueror black IPA, the 5.0% version, also bought a smaller bottle of the 7.4% one too. Excellent beer, summit and cascade hops with 5 speciality malts make for a very distinctive ale, might have to try the stronger one next, purely on a scientific basis natch.


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Windsor and Eton Conqueror black IPA, the 5.0% version, also bought a smaller bottle of the 7.4% one too. Excellent beer, summit and cascade hops with 5 speciality malts make for a very distinctive ale, might have to try the stronger one next, purely on a scientific basis natch.


I just ahd a Corona with a lime wedge in the neck - classy me!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jul 2013)

rich p said:


> I just ahd a Corona with a lime wedge in the neck - classy me!



Feckin common scum you are, rich.


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Feckin common scum you are, rich.


feck off tosser.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Windsor and Eton Conqueror black IPA, the 5.0% version, also bought a smaller bottle of the 7.4% one too. Excellent beer, summit and cascade hops with 5 speciality malts make for a very distinctive ale, might have to try the stronger one next, purely on a scientific basis natch.



The 1075 (the 7.4% variety) is lovely stuff, similar to the standard but with a more intense and slightly smoother and sweeter taste, very nice indeed. 

Here they are together, good cop, bad cop.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jul 2013)

rich p said:


> feck off tosser.



I know you're only larking about, that sort of language is alien to you, you mental old nobber.


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I know you're only larking about, that sort of language is alien to you, you mental old nobber.


My profuse apologies old bean.
I'm quaffing a rather nice chilled Viognier now which should be in another thread.


----------



## User169 (23 Jul 2013)

rich p said:


> I just ahd a Corona with a lime wedge in the neck - classy me!



this could be more up your street..


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> this could be more up your street..
> 
> View attachment 26658


Don't believe everything ColinJ writes!


----------



## User169 (23 Jul 2013)

This is actually a really nice beer. Wasnt expecting to like it, but it's got a lovely smooth bourbon after-taste and it's only 9.8%!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jul 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> This is actually a really nice beer. Wasnt expecting to like it, but it's got a lovely smooth bourbon after-taste and it's only 9.8%!



Gets an 'outstanding' on beeradvo.


----------



## User169 (23 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Gets an 'outstanding' on beeradvo.



I'd go along with that - bit strong mind!


----------



## dan_bo (23 Jul 2013)

rich p said:


> feck off tosser.




Beer fight!


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2013)

dan_bo said:


> Beer fight!


No contest a good big 'un will always beat a good little 'un.
He's the big one, BTW!


----------



## Origamist (24 Jul 2013)

Had a Poperings Homel Bier this evening. Very nice. I think I will have a second.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2013)

Okay, Tokyo weekly craft beer report. The Watering Hole was a fairly classy bar in one of the richer neighbourhoods of inner-city Tokyo and this was reflected in the prices. It's the only place where I've had cause to complain about the annoyingly widespread Tokyo policy of charging significantly more in relative terms for a half than for a pint. In most places, the mark-up is small, but here, a half was about 75% of the price of a pint. Ridiculous. And hardly conducive to sampling different types of beer. For this reason alone, I won't be back to this place in the near future. The food was also unspectacular pub fare (by Japanese standards, which still puts in streets ahead of most pub food in the UK or Canada) and also relatively expensive. On the plus side, the atmosphere was lively, the customers were almost all Japanese and mostly women in their 20s and 30s, the staff were excellent, and my waitress was more than helpful and we ended up chatting whenever she got time between serving other customers. Interestingly, she doesn't drink here but rather at the Harajuku Taproom, where I was last week, or Popeye's, which is next on my list...

Anyway, the beer. This time I tried to avoid anything by Baird, and go for small Japanese breweries I hadn't yet sampled. As usual I started with something refreshing, in this case the Ume Sour Ale from Osaka's Minoh Brewery, a company which has been winning all kinds of awards. Ume is a kind of sour plum generally pickled or turned into umeshu (plum wine). This beer was all ume. Bold, sour and almost like a Belgian lambic, it went down a treat.They have their own brew pub in Osaka, and if I ever have any reason to be in Osaka, I will definitely be visiting.
Next up I tried one of the two beers available through a hand-pump: the Hansode Porter, made by the Kiso onsen (hot spring) hotel in Nagano. This was an excellent example of the type, with a dark roastiness up front, and an almost fruity aftertaste. I have to say though, and this may be heresy to some here, that I find hand-pumped beers tends to have a slightly flatter mouthfeel than I prefer.
Supposedly finally, I had the special 1st year anniversary session beer, the Mountain Breeze, made for the Watering Hole byYamanashi prefecture's Outsider Brewing. It was perfectly pleasant, in fact it made me almost homesick for English best bitter, which is essentially what it was. But not as much of a breath of fresh air as the name would suggest.
Now, that was supposed to be it, but having got talking to the waitress, I decided to try a non-Japanese beer on the list that had been intriguing me - the Boundary Bay Imperial Oatmeal Stout. I wish I hadn't. Not just because it was a beer too far, but because it really wasn't that good. After all these very well-mannered and balanced Japanese brews, to taste something so comparatively rude was a shock. The beer was certainly strong at 9%, but its aftertaste was just pure ethanol, like a bad vodka. Gack. Not pleasant at all. And the initial flavours were not that impressive either. I like my imperial stouts oily and this one didn't have that, nor did it have the almost chewy quality of a fine outmeal stout. It was, in the end, a rather unpleasant hybrid. I didn't finish it. Yes, you heard me. I left beer undrunk!

So, not my favourite night but still good - I think I have just been spoiled so far. I did ask about when the owner's own beer will finally be available - and possibly November or December, but maybe early next year, was the answer. I don't know what problems they are having. Anyway, this will be the only thing that will tempt me back, I think.


----------



## User169 (25 Jul 2013)

I've been drinking "Velduil" from a newish Dutch Brewery "Het Uiltje" recently. Only 4.5%, so a bit of a respite from the usual high ABV stuff and they've managed to pack in a lot of hoppiness. Perfect on a sunny evening!


----------



## User169 (25 Jul 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I like my imperial stouts oily and this one didn't have that, nor did it have the almost chewy quality of a fine outmeal stout. It was, in the end, a rather unpleasant hybrid. I didn't finish it. Yes, you heard me. I left beer undrunk!


 
I've been turning left over stout into chocolate cake recently - works a treat!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jul 2013)

Settled down after a busy day with a bottle of White Star from the Titanic Brewery. Very nice - reminds me of a good quality French blonde beer.


----------



## User169 (26 Jul 2013)

A new one from Danish hipsters, Evil Twin. 

Billed as a Brett IPA, it's got more of a Saison feel to me. Not quite funky enough, although the Nelson Sauvin hops are lovely and it's perfectly carbonated.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Jul 2013)

The label is also perfectly balanced to your tablecloth!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Jul 2013)

I'll be having words with the landlord, he could have told us how late it was!


----------



## User169 (27 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'll be having words with the landlord, he could have told us how late it was!


 
So what did you and your beer chums drink?!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Jul 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> So what did you and your beer chums drink?!



Oh yes, the point of the thread...

Warm summers eve, went for the golden ales, Hook Norton Haymaker and Lion. Both nice, Lion's a fairly easy drinking beer, after a very hoppy start when it was first brewed the recipe has eased a bit to make it more marketable I guess, not bad though.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Jul 2013)

Extra Tokyo craft beer report: I had a chance to try a few bottles this evening - the first was a rather lovely honeyed summer beer from the Nanakusa nano-brewery (basically, a farm in Tohoku).
The second was one of the easiest to find craft beers in Tokyo, Yona-Yona Ale from the Yo-Ho Brewing Company, which calls itself an American Pale Ale, but is far more citrusy and less extremely hoppy than is the trend in APAs brewed in the states, although it has hidden depths and has been recognised in multiple international competitions. In fact it's another perfect summer session beer, that I am rapidly discovering that the Japanese are so good at producing. You can occasionally find this overseas, so look out for it.
Finally, there was another very citrusy summer beer whose name escapes me, but that wasn't as good as either of the other two and is probably not worth remembering...


----------



## User169 (27 Jul 2013)

A nice black IPA from Emelisse. Not as good as Kernel or Thornbridge versions, but respectable enough.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Jul 2013)

Compass Brewery Baltic Nights Stout, not bad, actually more porter than stout.


----------



## User169 (27 Jul 2013)

A good 'un from Brewdog. Chewy and oily..


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Jul 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> A good 'un from Brewdog. Chewy and oily...


 
Yum, exacty how imperial stouts should be. Best example I have ever had of this kind was the Imperial Coffee Stout from Dieu du Ciel in Quebec.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Jul 2013)

You'd have to go some way to beat the mighty Kernel Breakfast Stout if it ever came down to a stout-off, can't think of a better one - perfect!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You'd have to go some way to beat the mighty Kernel Breakfast Stout if it ever came down to a stout-off, can't think of a better one - perfect!


 
You reckon? I've not had the Kernel, I have to say, but Dieu du Ciel's Péché Mortel (wot I mentioned above) gets a score of 4.97 (or 100 - you can't get more) from the Alstrom brothers (Beer Advocate): http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/1141/10325/?ba=bros


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jul 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> You reckon? I've not had the Kernel, I have to say, but Dieu du Ciel's Péché Mortel (wot I mentioned above) gets a score of 4.97 (or 100 - you can't get more) from the Alstrom brothers (Beer Advocate): http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/1141/10325/?ba=bros



Of course I'm only talking about my limited view as we can't get half the stuff on beeradvo in the UK so I've got no idea! Anyway how could I have forgotten DeMolen 666, had this a couple of times in the BrewDog pub in Newcastle, superb imperial stout.


----------



## User169 (28 Jul 2013)

It's not the World Cup chaps! We should enjoy all the good brews out there and not get too hung up on rankings. 

In any case, beeradvo is north america based and very biased towards US conceptions of beer style. Also, I don't really believe that the best imperial stout outside N America is by Brewdog

By the way I've got a Founders KBS in the cellar which scores pretty well!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Jul 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> In any case, beeradvo is north america based and very biased towards US conceptions of beer style. Also, I don't really believe that the best imperial stout outside N America is by Brewdog


 
Agree on both counts. They do tend to favour extremes, and I've noted a few times that Japanese craft brewers tend to go for balance, which I think is a worthy aim, but apparently seems not to please US beer enthusiasts' tastes as much as 'extra super double imperial with 17 kinds of hops' type of brews.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jul 2013)

I know beeradvo's ranking system is wrong because all my favourites aren't in the top 10!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I know beeradvo's ranking system is wrong because all my favourites aren't in the top 10!


 
Given the number of beers in the world, I can't imagine that there would be much overlap for any of us!

Anyway, this sounds like the time for a Top Ten discussion then - what are yours? I am off to have a think about mine...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jul 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Given the number of beers in the world, I can't imagine that there would be much overlap for any of us!
> 
> Anyway, this sounds like the time for a Top Ten discussion then - what are yours? I am off to have a think about mine...



Good idea, I'm going to pour a Kernel Export India Porter later and make a list, that's one for the list for a start.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Jul 2013)

I think my current Top 10 is as follows - a mixture of old and new. For DP, there are plenty of Belgians I have enjoyed but none either regularly or recently enough to remember specifically - but this isn't a list of 'the best', just an entirely subjective and temporary ten.

Old British favourites:
Rivet Catcher, bitter (Jarrow Brewery, UK)
Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout (Samuel Smith, UK)
Jaipur IPA (Thornbridge, UK)

Canadian micros:
Péché Mortel, imperial coffee stout (Dieu du Ciel, Quebec)
La Fin du Monde, triple (Unibroue, Quebec)
Don de Dieu, triple wheat (Unibroue, Quebec)
St Ambroise Oatmeal Stout (McAuslan, Quebec)
Legendary Muskoka Oddity, Belgian pale ale (Muskoka, Ontario)

And finally, two recent Japanese additions, but there will doubtless be a lot more competition here as the year goes on:
Shohei's First Golden Ale (Baird, Japan)
Suruga Bay Imperial IPA, double IPA (Baird, Japan)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jul 2013)

Windsor and Eton Kohinoor IPA, a bit cheesy with all the diamond jubilee and commonwealth nonsense but the beer itself is very good, jaggery cane sugar, jasmine petals and spices add a bit of unusual IPA pizzazz, just the right amount of hoppiness, turning out to be a fine brewery, W & E!


----------



## User169 (28 Jul 2013)

First attempt at a top ten. I've tried to limit it to brews which are produced regularly, rather than being strange one-offs. 

Duvel - oft imitated, never surpassed.
Rochefort 10 - better than Westvleteren 12 in my opinion (which seems to be so highly rated only because of its rareity).
Moriau Geuze - not one of the better known geuze, but a great summer refresher. If you like scrumpy, you'll love this.
Schneider Weisser Tap 7 - the perfect Bavarian weizen, best enjoyed with a lump of suckling pig.
Orval - completely unique. Tastes great fresh when you really get the east kent goldings dry hopping, but equally good when aged and the brett has worked its magic.
Thornbridge Jaipur - a great modern IPA and preferable to the more aggressive US versions.
Kernel Scanner Darkly - I think we can now consider dark/black IPA a distinct style and this is the best one I've had. Beautifully hoppy, but also good roasted malt flavour. A classic!
Westmalle Tripel - the echt tripel. Hoppy, but plenty of estery loveliness.
De Molen Hel en Verdoemenis Misto - barrel aged imoerial stout. Crikey this is nice - it's like Rioja on the nose.
De Struise Pannepeut - Spicy dark ale; the new wave of Belgian brewing.

So that's 6 Belgians, 2 English, one Dutchie and one German.

If I knew US beer better, I'm sure there'd be a double IPA and imperial stout in the list. I've really enjoyed beer from Weyerbacher, Crooked Tree and Green Flash and would love to try Russian River, Allagash and Stone.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jul 2013)

De Molen Black Damnation 666
Westmalle Dubbel
De Struise Pannepot
Orval
Duvel
Kernel Export India Porter
Kernel Breakfast Stout
Fullers 1845
Thomas Hardy Ale
Hook Norton Old Hooky

Bit of crossover with some on DP's list, I prefer the Westy Dub to the Tripel. Love The Kernel, they're better at dark beer IMO, the stout and porter here is top class. De Molen's 666 is probably my favourite beer, wonderful stuff just not readily available.
Gone for some English beers; 1845, great beer, strong stuff too. Hook Norton is the nearest brewery to me, and it's steam powered, and if you drink it in a local pub the casks are delivered using a horse and cart, if that's all I could get from now on I wouldn't be too disappointed, kept well it's lovely beer. Thomas Hardy's is on the list as it's totally bonkers, wait 20 years for it to be ready, and you can't get it for the moment, I've got a (nearly) whole case stashed away!

Good shout on the Sammy Smiths Oatmeal Stout, FM - it's what winter was made for!


----------



## User169 (28 Jul 2013)

Flying Dog "Snake Dog IPA". Very spicy - cant quite put my finger on the flavour, but not bad.


----------



## User169 (28 Jul 2013)

Double dog pale ale. Ay caramba - 11.5%!! More of a barley wine than a pale ale to be honest. Tastes good, but can't get much aroma over the waft of petrol from the neighbours barbie.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jul 2013)

Ballards In The Drink, 7.4% barley wine. It's actually not very nice, musty kind of aroma, the taste isn't brilliant and there is a strong alcohol aftertaste, reminiscent of Gold Label if you've ever tried it. I've tried their beer before and it was excellent so this is a bit of a disappointment. I might stick with it, it could get better, then again...


----------



## User169 (28 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ballards In The Drink, 7.4% barley wine. It's actually not very nice, musty kind of aroma, the taste isn't brilliant and there is a strong alcohol aftertaste, reminiscent of Gold Label if you've ever tried it.



When I worked in a boozer 25 years ago, the only partakers of Gold Label were musty old ladies! I wonder if its still brewed?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jul 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> When I worked in a boozer 25 years ago, the only partakers of Gold Label were musty old ladies! I wonder if its still brewed?


 
You can still get it in tins, I do have a bottle kicking around somewhere, Michael Jackson used to rate it quite highly iirc.

Edit: Found it, best before July 06, should be fine for a few years yet.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You can still get it in tins, I do have a bottle kicking around somewhere, Michael Jackson used to rate it quite highly iirc.
> 
> Edit: Found it, best before July 06, should be fine for a few years yet.
> 
> View attachment 26888


 
That looks like some kind of cooking sauce!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Jul 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Duvel - oft imitated, never surpassed.
> Rochefort 10 - better than Westvleteren 12 in my opinion (which seems to be so highly rated only because of its rareity).
> Orval - completely unique. Tastes great fresh when you really get the east kent goldings dry hopping, but equally good when aged and the brett has worked its magic.
> Westmalle Tripel - the echt tripel. Hoppy, but plenty of estery loveliness.


 
These four would all have been in my top ten had I been doing this 5 years ago - I honestly just can't recall well enough what they taste like now, all I know is they were all excellent! I would still say that any of the triples produced by Unibroue would give Westmalle a run for its money, though. I would also really like to try some geuze again; I have drunk a few in my time but I think I just didn't have as educated a palate back then and they weren't what I expected.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Jul 2013)

Wednesday's Tokyo craft beer bar will be the legendary Popeye's. It features in numerous beer guides as one of the world's best bars, and claims, despite its own website address, to have 70 beers on tap at any one time - unfortunately, I know this means it will be full of tourists. However, I have particularly keen to try some summer brews by HitcahinoNEST and Sankt Gallen, as well as whatever more obscure smaller producers they have. This time around, some of my friends from the place I live are joining me (in fact they will be starting earlier while I am off training) so I may be later and end up drinking a bit more than usual...


----------



## rich p (30 Jul 2013)

Tuesday night is The Cleveland Public House night and I shall be supping a few pints of Harvey's finest draught July ale, The Tom Paine - a fine seasonal draught at 5.5% so a little stronger than a session ale.
I sympathise with you chaps who have to drink beer out of bottles  In fact, I feel your Paine -ouch!

Talking of bad puns, note the hilarious (accidental?) use of the word draft/draught, below!!
*Harveys, Tom Paine Ale (England) **

*
_This ale commemorates Thomas Paine, who is thought to have helped draught the American Declaration Of Independence. The ale pours a deep goldem/amber colour, with a moderate off-white head. The nose is very estery and aromatic, with floral notes, lots of bursting tangerine and lemon zest and an foundation of quite chocolaty roasted malt._


----------



## User169 (30 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Bit of crossover with some on DP's list, I prefer the Westy Dub to the Tripel. Love The Kernel, they're better at dark beer IMO, the stout and porter here is top class. De Molen's 666 is probably my favourite beer, wonderful stuff just not readily available.
> Gone for some English beers; 1845, great beer, strong stuff too. Hook Norton is the nearest brewery to me, and it's steam powered, and if you drink it in a local pub the casks are delivered using a horse and cart, if that's all I could get from now on I wouldn't be too disappointed, kept well it's lovely beer. Thomas Hardy's is on the list as it's totally bonkers, wait 20 years for it to be ready, and you can't get it for the moment, I've got a (nearly) whole case stashed away!


 
Close run thing on Westmalle. Another day I'd have gone for the dubble and its the perfect beer to make a stew with.

Still have to get around to trying the 666!


----------



## User169 (30 Jul 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I would still say that any of the triples produced by Unibroue would give Westmalle a run for its money, though.


 
Seems to be impossible to get Unibroue in Europe; I've never seen it for sale here. Might have to ask my Canadian colleague if she can find a relative to mail some over.


----------



## smutchin (30 Jul 2013)

Called in at The Offy on the way home last night to discover that they've significantly improved their range of local beers since I was last in there. Hurrah! I got a bottle of Canterbury Brewers Foundry Man's Gold. Very good indeed. I was expecting something refreshingly light and lager-like but found it surprisingly full-bodied and hoppy. I shall definitely be having that one again.


----------



## dan_bo (30 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You can still get it in tins, I do have a bottle kicking around somewhere, Michael Jackson used to rate it quite highly iirc.
> 
> Edit: Found it, best before July 06, should be fine for a few years yet.
> 
> View attachment 26888


 
Whattheflinkingblipareyoudoingputtingthatshitinsideyerselfman?


----------



## User169 (30 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You can still get it in tins, I do have a bottle kicking around somewhere, Michael Jackson used to rate it quite highly iirc.
> 
> Edit: Found it, best before July 06, should be fine for a few years yet.


 
The reviews on ratebeer are interesting. They seem to have gradually been dropping the ABV - it's now at 7.5%.


----------



## User169 (30 Jul 2013)

Swifty on the way home. Cuvee Watou. Lovely farmyard character to this one. A tripel in style I guess.


----------



## User169 (30 Jul 2013)

Westmalle-off!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jul 2013)

Beeradvo's with you on this one DP, in fact the bro's give it 100 and the dub only a poxy 97!


----------



## smutchin (30 Jul 2013)

If anyone happens to be in Whitstable this week for the Oyster Festival, do call in at the Horsebridge arts centre where they have a bar serving beers from the local* Pig & Porter brewery, every evening from 6pm. Sean the brewer will be there in person on Thursday evening. 

Pig & Porter is an "artisan beer and event catering" outfit. Sean was an amateur home-brewer until recently when he set up P&P with a friend. And his beers are bloody good too.

http://pigandporter.co.uk/

*as in less than a mile away


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jul 2013)

dan_bo said:


> Whattheflinkingblipareyoudoingputtingthats***insideyerselfman?


 

Cleansing fluid dan, flush the system!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jul 2013)

Good work on the Canterbury and P&P @smutchin, fine looking wares!


----------



## dan_bo (30 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Cleansing fluid dan, flush the system!



Me and an old mate stole a crate of the shoot in '95. Think I've only just come round....


----------



## smutchin (30 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Good work on the Canterbury and P&P @smutchin, fine looking wares!



They are indeed! Definitely worth seeking out if you're down this way.

The Canterbury Brewers are the same folk that made the awesome Green Hop Saison I mentioned a while back in this thread.


----------



## User169 (31 Jul 2013)

Founders Kentucky Breakfast Stout.






Fantastic!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Jul 2013)

Bah!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Aug 2013)

Okay, just got up all hungover and it's time for a report. I tried a lot of different things last not, not all of which were Japanese, as we were basically ordering things from the massive beer menu and sharing them out between 5 of us. Here's the ones I remember:

Ginga Kougen Weizen, 5.5% - a fine example of a weizen; refreshing with just enough spiciness to keep it from being bland.

HitachinoNEST Nipponia, 6.5% - an American Double / Imperial Pilsner, rather unusual in using particular indigenous Japanese barley and hops. I was looking forward to sampling some beers from the Kiuchi brewery (who also make excellent saké). I was disappointed that they didn't have the White Ale, which has won all kinds of awards. but this brew was excellent - it had a superb balance of malt and hops with lemoney and flowery flavours in there, but with a depth and strength that made it both challenging and drinkable all at once. One of the best beers I have had here so far.

HitachinoNEST Daidai Ale, 6.2% - a sour orange IPA, this was also exellently made with the orange peel lingering in the mouth but not overpowering the hops. I am going to have to seek out more from this brewer! Even their very 70s style Owl logo bottles are cool. Apparently you can get them in the UK, through James Clay, so worth a look.

It all went a bit Pete Tong after this. I think I tried a couple of perfectly acceptable IPAs from Preston and Shonan Breweries (the latter was nice actually) and a 9.4% barleywine from YoHo, which was good if not particularly memorable, but one of our group insisted on ordering Brewdog's ridiculously strong (18.2%) Tokyo Imperial Stout, largely because of the name. And actually, although not the best imperial I have had, it was really rather good, with a wonderful aroma and oily depths, plus it had much less of an ethanol aftertaste than the one I had last week. Altogether rather too drinkable for its strength. There were others, I don't remember...

As for Popeye's itself, it does have a great selection and it is very lively with much more of a pub atmosphere than other place I've been to (not that this is a good thing IMHO), but the food was dreadful (and I mean bad even by British standards - when you order 'fish and chips' and it is a few bits of deep-fried fish and crisps, you know you are in trouble...).


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Aug 2013)

Probably hoping you're too pissed to remember the food, FM. UK available beer looks interesting, I'll make an effort to get hold of some for comparison purposes.

Another good write up although the consumption is increasing every Wednesday, I fear for the detail, eventually it'll just be 'drank some beer...hic!'.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Aug 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Another good write up although the consumption is increasing every Wednesday, I fear for the detail, eventually it'll just be 'drank some beer...hic!'.


 
That, hopefully, won't be my regular Wednesday pattern... I don't mind going out with that lot once in a while but not every Wednesday.


----------



## User169 (1 Aug 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> ... but one of our group insisted on ordering Brewdog's ridiculously strong (18.2%) Tokyo Imperial Stout, largely because of the name. And actually, although not the best imperial I have had, it was really rather good, with a wonderful aroma and oily depths, plus it had much less of an ethanol aftertaste than the one I had last week. Altogether rather too drinkable for its strength. There were others, I don't remember...


 
It's a fine brew - I think it's the most successful beer in their regular line-up. It's quite an effort to make - they use a champagne yeast and keep feeding it with sugar to get up to 18% - which is somewhat reflected in the price. 

The Founders KSB I tried last night was something else though! Coffe, chocolate and bourbon all perfectly balanced - not a single thing I would change about it - just perfect. Only problem is, I had to swap a very rare geuze to get it and probably won't be able to het hold of any more.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Aug 2013)

Just popped in the local farmers supermarket type thing and they had a whole batch of stuff I hadn't tried and seeing as they were on a buy 2 get 1 free offer it seemed rude not to accept their generosity, so we have:

Stairway by the Ludlow Brewing Co, extra pale beer with Czeck sladek hops.

Hogs Back Gardeners Tipple, fuggles and goldings effort.

Bewdley, Wm Muckow dark mild 6%

RCH Old Slug, usually avoid comedy named beer but I'm a sucker for porter.

Saddlers Mud City Stout, 6.6%, looks interesting, keen to try this one!

Mayfields Ducking Stool, challenger and cascade hops

Roll on the weekend!


----------



## User169 (1 Aug 2013)

Nice looking haul, TBM. I'm a bit partial to spot of Sladek hopping - De Molen use it for some of their pale ales. 

No need to wait til the weekend, mind!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Aug 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> ...Only problem is, I had to swap a very rare *geuze* to get it and probably won't be able to get hold of any more.


 

You're well shot of that old nonsense!


----------



## User169 (1 Aug 2013)

turns out you can get a Founders jersey. Tempting!!


----------



## User169 (1 Aug 2013)

Tough week so far, so have treated myself to a Mikkeler beer hop breakfast. Yumlington!!


----------



## User169 (1 Aug 2013)

Beer geek breaky from Mikkeller. Silky from the oats, but weird off-flavour. Not really enjoying it, but at 12 eur a pop, I'll persevere.


----------



## User169 (1 Aug 2013)

Last one. "Sort Gul" a black IPA from Mikkeller. Very good, although I have a slight suspicion this involves Sorachi Ace.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Aug 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Beer geek breaky from Mikkeller. Silky from the oats, but weird off-flavour. Not really enjoying it, but at 12 eur a pop, I'll persevere.
> 
> View attachment 27096


 

That guy's got a rolling-eyes-heavenward-that-blummin-DP's-in-here-_again_-photographing-his-beer-and-posting-it-to-cycling-forums look on his face!


----------



## User169 (2 Aug 2013)

Ha! He wasn't looking at me - honest!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Aug 2013)

Stairway from Ludlow with the sladek hops is excellent. Pours pale golden with a pure white head like Duvel, small head though. Nice amount of hop flavour and a long bitter aftertaste.


----------



## User169 (2 Aug 2013)

Raven Black IPA. Crikey this stuff is good. Lovely sweet, toasty malt with piney hops. Super smooth. Another classic from Thornbridge.


----------



## User169 (2 Aug 2013)

Black Horse Reserve Special Dark Ale. 

Interesting brew. A sort of hoppy porter.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Aug 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Black Horse Reserve Special Dark Ale.
> 
> Interesting brew. A sort of hoppy porter.
> 
> View attachment 27134



How are you getting on with that book DP? I picked up the MJ 500 classic brews from a charridy shop recently, good fun for a browse and tick off a few as 'tried'.


----------



## User169 (2 Aug 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> How are you getting on with that book DP? I picked up the MJ 500 classic brews from a charridy shop recently, good fun for a browse and tick off a few as 'tried'.



Its quite good fun -marked off the odd one or two!


----------



## User169 (3 Aug 2013)

Troubador Westkust Imperial Black IPA from Brouwerij Musketeers. 

Really dig this one. Not very much on the nose, but to taste I get spicy Belgian yeast, restrained hopping and a subtle coffee hint in the finish. Good to see the Belgies kicking out modern beer styles, but still retaining their own traditions.


----------



## smutchin (4 Aug 2013)

Dad's birthday yesterday - after assembling his new bike for him and taking him out for a test ride, we went for a pie and a pint* of Gadd's Summer's Day at the Four Candles...






Can't think of many better ways to spend a Saturday afternoon. 

http://gaddsbeershop.blogspot.co.uk/2010/07/summers-day.html

http://www.thefourcandles.co.uk

*read: three pints


----------



## User169 (4 Aug 2013)

smutchin said:


> , we went for a pie and a pint* of Gadd's Summer's Day at the Four Candles...



Fork handles? Funny name for a pub.

My local brewery, De Molen, made a beer with Gadds. It was one of those green hop brews: not bad at all.


----------



## smutchin (5 Aug 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Fork handles? Funny name for a pub.



http://www.thefourcandles.co.uk/page10.htm

It's a great pub. Usually has three ales on the go at a time, plus white wine for the ladies and nothing else. Flat-rate pricing of £3 a pint. Quality bar snacks. 



> My local brewery, De Molen...



You make me sick.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Aug 2013)

This week's Tokyo craft beer bar will be the Vivo! Beer and Dining Bar in Ikebukuro. It's near where my wife used to live when I first met her, and I hear the food is excellent, which will make a change after last week!


----------



## User169 (5 Aug 2013)

Jack Hammer from Brewdog. Not exactly subtle or balanced, but probably the closest they've come to their self-avowed punkness. Super tropical aromas. Hugely grassy and astringent to taste. Pretty fine!!






And I managed to get my bike in the background.


----------



## ceepeebee (7 Aug 2013)

Hello all, been a while as I've been working too hard for not enough money which leads to not enough beer.... Have had a few - 3 monts, a few duvels, a very disappointing Hart or two (way over carbonated)... Some cracking 5points beers that I can't recommend enough.

However, a tax rebate has just landed which means that I'm on for the Borefts festival, yay!

Plan is - Over on the ferry on the Thursday night, cycle to Utrecht on the Friday (was thinking up the LF1, right at the LF4 all the way over). Night out in Utrecht with a few friends who have booked a house through Airbnb. Go off for another ride Saturday morning, meet up with more chums and head over to Bodegraven for the festival.
Sunday (here's the potential slip-up), ride back to Hoek in time for the ferry (need to be there by 1.30pm... train may take the strain for some of it).

DP in particular - are you going? Shall we meet up? and also - do you see any other potential problems in that plan?


----------



## User169 (7 Aug 2013)

Hi cpb. Utrecht to Hoek by 1:30 is doable, but day after Borefts could be more problematic! I'd have a train backup ready, just in case.

Planning to be there this year.


----------



## User169 (7 Aug 2013)

Hoppin Frogs imperial dark IPA. More of a hoppy porter, but pretty fine. Hellish pricey though - 14eur for a bomber!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Aug 2013)

This week's beer report will be brief. I didn't go to Vivo! in the end. I was really not in the mood, so I just went back to Goodbeer Faucets, which was pretty packed this week. Had a nice pizza again (they do have other things on the menu!), but all the beers they had on that I had really wanted to try were already finished. So I settled for a perfectly done and very refreshing Swan Lake Weizen (5%), followed by a real smack-my-face-up IPA from Iwatekura, which was a more than adequate substitute for the East-West IPA (a collaboration between the USA's Ballast Point and Japan's Coedo) that I had wanted. I made a mistake with my final choice though. Once again I saw something interesting from the US on the menu, a Coconut Porter from Maui Brewing Company. This time the ethanol was all in the initial nose, most unpleasant, and the coconut flavour just seemed to be wrong. It does not work in a porter. This was actually just a badly thought-out beer, based more in a marketing gimmick (hey, Maui is tropical, let's put coconut in our beer!) than in good beer-making, and it put me in a bad mood...

I'm going off on holiday to the coast next week - I will try to get hold of some interesting bottles, but there will be no report as I'll be entirely offline.


----------



## ceepeebee (8 Aug 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Hi cpb. Utrecht to Hoek by 1:30 is doable, but day after Borefts could be more problematic! I'd have a train backup ready, just in case.
> 
> Planning to be there this year.


Yeah, I'm thinking that hopping on a train to den Haag might be the way forward, followed by a refreshing blast down the lf1. Should give me plenty of time.


----------



## ceepeebee (8 Aug 2013)

Also I may be getting the night boat home now, which could mean lunch somewhere on Sunday....


----------



## User169 (9 Aug 2013)

Huma Lupa Licious from the US. Very grassy. Not bad, but wonder if it could be a bit fresher.


----------



## smutchin (10 Aug 2013)

I was at an awful bar last night for a colleague's birthday drinks. Plumped for a pint of Bass as the least worst of the offerings. Yuck. Over-chilled, thin, flat and lifeless. No head at all. The only way in which it resembled the Bass I used to drink as a teenager was the slightly sulphurous background note (and the prolific bottom burping the morning after). 

After two pints of that, I moved on to the Hoegaarden, which was served in a standard nonic glass with an unsolicited wedge of lime floating in it. Most peculiar. Again, it had all the life chilled out of it. 

If I'd stayed longer, I would have moved on to tap water.


----------



## ceepeebee (10 Aug 2013)

Oh dear, I'm coming to the conclusion that life's too short to drink cr@p beer....

Today so far.....

Buxton black rocks black ipa - really good, rich and fruity
Estrella inedit, the ferran Adria witbier which went very well with v spicy steak tacos
Mallinson oatmeal stout - lovely and smooth, didn't touch the sides though after a day dropping the MiL at the station and running round regents park with the kids.


----------



## smutchin (10 Aug 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Oh dear, I'm coming to the conclusion that life's too short to drink cr@p beer....



Agreed. I need to find new drinking buddies.


----------



## Beebo (14 Aug 2013)

I'm off to the Beer Festival at Olympia tonight with work.
I've never been before, any advice for a first timer.
Should I buy the full or half pint glass?
I guess you get to sample more with a half pint, but will I spend all night in a queue for beer?


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (14 Aug 2013)

We're going on Friday and it'll be my fourth year and himself's 9th (I think). We tend to get a half pint glass each and buy thirds of pints as it means not getting stuck with a drink that's not great and you get to try more that way. I rarely buy a full pint of anything these days unless it's something I really love such as a decent wheat beer or something from the London Fields brewery.


----------



## Spartak (16 Aug 2013)

Just bought from my local Budgens for £1 ...... 

Very nice, Light Golden Beer & only 3.4 % ABV


----------



## Tcr4x4 (16 Aug 2013)

Just had my first bottle of Erdinger in over 2 weeks.. Tasted extra good!

Ive lost over a stone in weight, but Im not sure not being able to drink beer is worth it!


----------



## User169 (17 Aug 2013)

Camping in Belgium at the mo. Campsite shop has a fairly limited selection: Rochefort, Achel, Orval and Chimay.

Achel Blond this evening.


----------



## Tcr4x4 (17 Aug 2013)

Any Belgian beer is good beer!


----------



## smutchin (18 Aug 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> Any Belgian beer is good beer!



Up to a point, Lord Copper...

I'm not so keen on Chimay* but if your alternatives are Orval, Achel and Rochefort, that's not such a hardship. 


*Blue is good but I'd rather drink Orval any day. I'd rather drink Orval than most things though.


----------



## guitarpete247 (18 Aug 2013)

Mythos, Fix or Amstel seems to be my regular choices at the moment.


----------



## User169 (18 Aug 2013)

Was in Rochefort this morning. Scored some nice cheese and, er, head cheese. You can't visit the abbey or brewery unfortunately.


----------



## User169 (19 Aug 2013)

smutchin said:


> *Blue is good but I'd rather drink Orval any day. I'd rather drink Orval than most things though.



The Blue one is blinking fine. 

Today I'm on Rochefort 10. Don't want to be controversial just for the sake of it, but reckon it better than Westvleteren 12. W12 is quite variable and it's rep is a bit of a function if its scarcity. Mind you,even duff batches are rather tasty.

Orval is somehow the most mysterious!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Aug 2013)

Camping in Italy at the mo, been a bit of a struggle beer wise, found Kwak and Duvel in France in the way down. Good news though is the local coop here has Orval, McChouffe and La Trappe. Campsite is 99% NL so tricky to get anything decent on site, made do with a dark lager, Kaiserdom the other day but in actual fact it wasn't too bad, it was cold and the temp about 32 degrees so anything cold would have done!


----------



## ceepeebee (19 Aug 2013)

Weird, Italy seems to be a hotbed of new craft stuff, mind you it's all v small breweries...

I had the magic rock bourbon barrel aged bearded lady tonight...... It really is quite awesome. Best beer I've had since my bottle of sodom and Gomorrah in January.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Aug 2013)

While I was on holiday, I tried some of the local stuff from Shizuoka's Oratche Kaze no Tane (Wind Valley) Brewery. Their red ale was okay and the weizen was drinkable but none of it was better than average. Tonight, I will (finally) be checking out Vivo! in Ikebukuro...


----------



## The Jogger (21 Aug 2013)

Mrs Jogger likes Cruz Campo but I can't find anywhere that sells it in the UK.


----------



## User169 (22 Aug 2013)

Latest list from the De Molen beer festival - well worth a trip over if you have a spare weekend in September.

*Brouwerij de Molen*,
Bodegraven, Netherlands Plastic Soup Barrel Aged 11%
Zure Kersen Bom 6.2%
Ginger Shot 4.2%
Moord & Brand Balsamico 9.8%
Moord & Brand High Ester Rhum 9.8%
Moord & Brand Bourbon 9.8%
Hel & Verdoemenis Wild Turkey Eisbock 18%
Hot & Spicy III 10.2%
Hel & Verdoemenis Kopi Loewak 10%
Dutch Fresh Hopped ?%
*Brouwerij Emelisse*,
Kamperland, Netherlands 
*Laugar Brewery*,
Barakaldo, Spain 
*Amager Bryghus*,
Kastrup, Denmark 
*Jopen Brouwerij*,
Haarlem, Netherlands 
*The Kernel*,
Londen, England 
*Thornbridge*,
Bakewell, England 
*Alvinne*,
Moen, Belgium 
*Närke Kulturbryggeri*,
Örebro, Sweden 
*Mikkeller*,
Copenhagen, Denmark 
*Toccalmatto*,
Fidenza, Italy 
*Brewfist*,
Codogno, Italy 
*Struise*,
Oostvleteren, Belgium 
*To Øl*,
Copenhagen, Denmark 
*Naparbier*,
Noain, Spain 
*Fyne Ales*,
Cairndow, Scotland 
*Mont Salève*,
Neydens, France


----------



## ceepeebee (22 Aug 2013)

So glad I managed to sort out the trip now!

Am tucking into a Buxton black rocks, so tasty.


----------



## User169 (22 Aug 2013)

Flight of Rochefort...







All superb, but really lovin the 8.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Aug 2013)

For those of you in the UK, which is most of you, the Guardian has started this crowdsourced guide to the best craft beer pubs in Britain... https://witness.theguardian.com/assignment/52144e3be4b055bf6bac8603


----------



## TissoT (24 Aug 2013)

I do enjoy a bottle of Leffe blonde
or a bottle rev james by brains (cardiff)


----------



## smutchin (24 Aug 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> For those of you in the UK, which is most of you, the Guardian has started this crowdsourced guide to the best craft beer pubs in Britain... https://witness.theguardian.com/assignment/52144e3be4b055bf6bac8603



Good stuff. I've posted a review of the Four Candles.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Aug 2013)

Brune biere in Brasserie Georges in Lyon, brewed on the premises in front of your own yeux.











Not bad at all!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Aug 2013)

I should post a belated beer update from Tokyo for last Wednesday. Once again, I didn't manage to get to Vivo! but went back to Baird's Harajuku Taproom because it was pissing down and the Taproom is the closest craft beer bar to where I train. I tried a whole lot of different beers though. I started witha fruity seasonal Asian Beaty Biwa Beer (5.5%) which had a much more subtle fruit that some of the summer fruit beers I have tried here, indeed the fruit really seemed to add some refreshing sharpness to what was effectively a really good golden ale. Second up was a style I can't recall having before - a Keller Helles (5.5%). It was nicely bright upfront with a very bready kind of middle - exactly as Baird describe it on their blog. Nice, but not complicated and I guess it is not supposed to be. Then it was one of their regulars - the Teikoku IPA (6.5%) - which claims to be an IPA in the English tradition. It is perfectly pitched in my view, and balances hoppiness with a breadth of fruity flavours. Definitely deserves its awards... and then finally, I had another, which I really shouldn't have done - I tried their Shimaguni Stout (4.6%), a dry Irish stout, and I am sure it was fine, but I really don't remember...


----------



## Paulus (25 Aug 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Brune biere in Brasserie Georges in Lyon, brewed on the premises in front of your own yeux.
> 
> View attachment 28228
> 
> ...


 

I and a couple of friends were there a few years back. Wonderful art deco interior and excellent beers and food.


----------



## User169 (28 Aug 2013)

I was in the Ardennes for a few days and tried some of Fantome's beers.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fantôme_Brewery

They've built up quite a following in the US, but remain relatively unknown in Belgium: indeed, the bottles I got all had labels for the US importer even though I bought them 20kms from the brewery.

Anyhow, the beer themselves are variations on a saison theme. The one I liked most was "Pissenlit" (wet the bed) which is made with a dandelion infusion - very spicy and herbal with a slight funk. "Brise bonbons" (ball-breaker) was great too. It's a much hoppier brew, although I guess they must use European hops since you get a really herby taste, rather than the US citrus/pine IPA taste.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Aug 2013)

Picked up a few bits en route home, 3 different beers from Northmaen and one from Mastri Birrai, good offers on Duvel and DT packs with a glass at the Eurotunnel shop too. Yet to try Northmaen and Mastri, will report back later.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Aug 2013)

Only had a couple last night and I think this will be the way from now on - I'm going back on a stricter diet and much less beer so I can get back to racing weight. I can certainly recommend the first one I had last night - a quite unique 'white IPA' called 'Sorry' from Yo-Ho Brewing Company. It was actually somewhere between a wheat beer and and an IPA - all kinds of weird tropical fruit flavours and a nice hoppy finish. Most excellent.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Aug 2013)

Kick off with a Camden Pale Ale from Sourced Market at St Pancras, fab London beer section, also got some Kernel, Pressure Drop, Five Points, Signature Brew and Beavertown, oh yumtus!


----------



## User169 (30 Aug 2013)

Kicking off with 2.5 from Emelisse. Does what it says on the tin - 2.5% table beer. These table beers seems to be the latest trend in brewing.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Aug 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Kicking off with 2.5 from Emelisse. Does what it says on the tin - 2.5% table beer. These table beers seems to be the latest trend in brewing.



I've tried the Kernel table beer which weighs in at 3.2%, it wasn't bad but you just knew it wasn't all there!

Finished off last night with a Five Points Railway Porter and Signature Brew Dark Heart which describes itself as an Edwardian ale, lovely smokey oaky dark beer, the 5P was an excellent porter too, some Kernel rivalling stuff appearing down in that London.


----------



## User169 (2 Sep 2013)

smutchin said:


> Good stuff. I've posted a review of the Four Candles.



Your review was included in a top ten list on Saturday..

http://www.theguardian.com/travel/2013/sep/02/uk-best-pubs-and-microbreweries-readers-tips


----------



## User169 (2 Sep 2013)

Italian craft beer at the weekend from Brewfist.

Not hugely original, but all nicely made. Their black IPA was the best of the ones I tried.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Sep 2013)

I had a stout from a new company, Samurai Surfer (great label!), on the weekend. Very interesting: it had hints of that imperial stout depth without being anywhere near as high in alcohol (7%). As such, you could say it was a thin and disappointing imperial but I'd rather see it as an export stout in like that old Jamaican classic, Dragon. And really quite good for all that. I have their Red Ale to try this weekend, as well as a limited summer weiss...

I'm not really sure about the brewery. It is a 'micro' but it seems to have been set up by a bigger Tokyo brewer and isn't really an independent. Mind you, my second-favourite Quebec micro, Unibroue, is now owned by Suntory (who at least tend not to interfere unlike some of those other international brewing conglomerates we know and hate)...


----------



## User169 (2 Sep 2013)

Velduil from newish brewery Het Uiltje (little owl). An American-style pale ale, with good citrus and pine, its the perfect summer session (or school night) beer.


----------



## User169 (2 Sep 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Mind you, my second-favourite Quebec micro, Unibroue, is now owned by Suntory



What's the bestun FM?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Sep 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> What's the bestun FM?



Labatts


----------



## ceepeebee (2 Sep 2013)

25 sleeps to borefts....


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Sep 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> What's the bestun FM?



The small but perfectly formed, Dieu du Ciel!

I've checked and their only registered distributor in Europe is this place in France - they seem to do a whole lot of Dieu du Ciel! (and Unibroue too), and they might ship to Belgium (and maybe even the UK), so worth a try.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Sep 2013)

The 'Péché mortel' and 'Solstice d'hiver' look ready to beat a retreat in one's head the 'day after'. Phew!
Slightly OT @Flying_Monkey, have you seen the work of Carl Randall? It may interest. He won a travel bursary from the BP Portrait Awards in 2012 and followed the Tokaido highway to record detail en route. I now have a nice book of illustrations - they are very interesting drawings. There's a video on the NPG website and he has a neat website too.

Sorry imbibers - back on topic and to 'mingle' two things; I once or twice have suffered a cut nose being forced to drink large quantities of this Sapporo stuff. The can design is good - just like a glass!


----------



## User169 (3 Sep 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> The small but perfectly formed, Dieu du Ciel!
> 
> I've checked and their only registered distributor in Europe is this place in France - they seem to do a whole lot of Dieu du Ciel! (and Unibroue too), and they might ship to Belgium (and maybe even the UK), so worth a try.


 
These bad boys better be good FM! Just ordered one each of:

Chaman (Imperial Pale Ale)
Rigor Mortis Abt (Quadrupel)
Pénombre (Black IPA)
Péché mortel (Imperial Coffee Stout)
Solstice d'hiver (Barley Wine)
Aphrodisiaque (Cocoa and Vanilla Stout)

Unfortunately, they didn't have any Unibroue beer. From what they say on the website, it seems that Unibroue don't export to Europe any more in view of US demand.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Sep 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> These bad boys better be good FM!



Even I haven't had all of those, but I am pretty sure you won't be disappointed! Peché Mortel is one of my current Top 10 and the Aphrodisaque is every bit as sexy as it sounds. I'm interested in hearing about the Chaman and the Pénombre in particular.


----------



## User169 (5 Sep 2013)

EIles sont arrivees!!







I can't wait to try them - will kick off with peche mortel later on!


----------



## ceepeebee (5 Sep 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> EIles sont arrivees!!
> 
> View attachment 28834
> 
> ...


#alittlebitgoth


----------



## User169 (6 Sep 2013)

Aphrodisiaque from Dieu de Ciel - a coffee and vanilla stout. 

Smells like Cadburys milk chocolate and tastes pretty much the same! I also get roasted malt to work against the sweetness along with vanilla and reasonable subtle coffee at the end. Quite low ABV for this style, so not so full as many beers of this style.

All in all, a very nice American-style dessert beer. You could easily sip your way through two or three!


----------



## rich p (6 Sep 2013)

Had to suffer some yellow stuff en France last week but some were tolerable


----------



## rich p (6 Sep 2013)

...and this one too - although the BBQ session ale of general choice was the Pelforth Brun


----------



## User169 (6 Sep 2013)

rich p said:


> Had to suffer some yellow stuff en France last week but some were tolerable


 
Well they could have ironed the tablecloth!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Sep 2013)

rich p said:


> ...and this one too - although the BBQ session ale of general choice was the Pelforth Brun



That Pelforth is like the Ovaltine of the beer world don't you rec, rich?


----------



## rich p (6 Sep 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That Pelforth is like the Ovaltine of the beer world don't you rec, rich?


 Yep, the Radio 2 night session and half a dozen or so gets me melancholy and dozing.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Sep 2013)

Pressure Drop Street Porter, sure Janet would approve, nice but not quite up to Kernel standards of porter.


----------



## User169 (6 Sep 2013)

A cheeky Black IPA from Emelisse


----------



## ceepeebee (6 Sep 2013)

Dp, have you seen the latest beer list for borefts? Sensational stuff. 

I am ridiculously excited about it (not least because I get to have two full days on the bike). Am planning on picking up a couple of choice beers for the ferry home on the Sunday night.


----------



## User169 (6 Sep 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Dp, have you seen the latest beer list for borefts? Sensational stuff.
> 
> I am ridiculously excited about it (not least because I get to have two full days on the bike). Am planning on picking up a couple of choice beers for the ferry home on the Sunday night.



Shaping up nicely, isn't it? I'm heading over Friday afternoon and may go on Sat too.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Sep 2013)

Northmaen Rousse, it's got a kind of buttery, vanillary thing going on, not huge on flavour but nice and very drinkable, just the job when you're slaving over a hot stove, as I am!


----------



## ceepeebee (6 Sep 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Shaping up nicely, isn't it? I'm heading over Friday afternoon and may go on Sat too.


We'll be there all Saturday. I'll be having a quick look at the de Stijl house in the morning then we'll head over for a full day. I've decided to get the overnight ferry on Sunday night so my ride back to hoek can be taken at a leisurely pace.

Oh and a night in utrecht on Friday. (Might pass through bodegraven on the lf4 (or 2?) on the way there)


----------



## User169 (7 Sep 2013)

A tasting with the beer chums this evening. About 15 or so beers...






Managed also to get a sniff of Heady Topper's Alchemist, the top rated IPA on rate beer at the moment...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Sep 2013)

Good grief, it's in a tin!


----------



## ceepeebee (7 Sep 2013)

What was the verdict? From reviews I fear I'd be calling too hoppy....


----------



## User169 (7 Sep 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Good grief, it's in a tin!



Yeah, that was a bit strange! Also, the can has strict instructions not to pour into a glass, but to drink direct from the can. Savages!


----------



## User169 (7 Sep 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> What was the verdict? From reviews I fear I'd be calling too hoppy....



I loved it. Just my sort of DIPA: not too much malt, serious hoppage, but not overly grassy. A lovely orange and grapefruit flavour.


----------



## PaulB (7 Sep 2013)

Went to the Burnley beer festival last night and it was very good. Not on the same scale as the world-famous Colne beer festival like but nevertheless it was good. We go the half-pint strategy which means we can sample a wider range and it's easy to determine an obvious north-south divide. We found some, but not all of the southern beers to be 'metallic' or sometimes 'chalky' tasting while the northern ones were more to my taste buds. An oddity which received very mixed views was the 'Book 'em Danno' from Thwaites which was a pineapple/wheat beer!


----------



## ceepeebee (7 Sep 2013)

It's the grapefruit flavour that bugs me, I mean I like grapefruit, but it's not what I want in a beer...

Drinking straight from the can seems just wrong.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Sep 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Drinking straight from the can seems just wrong.



That's for park alchies not sophisticated gluggers like what we are.


----------



## User169 (7 Sep 2013)

Don't worry chaps. It was supped from rather swish De Molen tasting glasses.


----------



## ceepeebee (7 Sep 2013)

This Buxton imperial black really is great, goes down like a session beer but its something daft like 7% very tasty too


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Sep 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 27134



Just booked tickets for a beer evening at our local brewery, the guy hosting for the evening wrote your book. He also writes, occasionally, for the Pint to Pint column in The Telegraph, so he can't be all bad...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Sep 2013)

Another Northmaed, Brune this time, 6%er. Very dark, pours with a nice creamy head which disappears quite quickly - malty, caramel, 0 hop, very little bitter. Nice but not overly challenging, similar story to the Blonde. Hoping for a bit more from the 11% Siecles de Normandie.


----------



## User169 (8 Sep 2013)

Cool opener!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Sep 2013)

While no-one's looking, a cheeky La Trappe Dubbel, fabulous!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Sep 2013)

Went to Craftheads in Shibuya on Wednesday night. As I was disappointed to have broken down again with a hamstring problem in training and will therefore be out for a month, I got very drunk. This was a very convenient (although expensive) place to do so because it specializes in both Japanese and US craft beer (with a particularly excellent selection of rare bottles from Founders, Three Floyds, Epic and others) and small batch bourbons and ryes... it was also one of the nicest bars I've been to in terms of atmosphere - the right level of lighting, a lovely long and deep polished wood bar, cool staff, a mixed crowd of customers and racks of glinting bourbon bottles... very good food too - I had a fine plate of smoked stuff (bacon, oysters, octopus and quail's eggs) that went really well with a nice stout from North Island Brewery in Hokkaido in the far north of Japan.

As for the rest of the beer, it was a mixed experience. I tried some of the last of the summer specials and the first of the autumn brews. I had one of the flat-out worst beers I have had in Japan, Dancing Moon fruit beer from Harvest Moon (that's the Disney-based brewery that made the really nice rauch I had a few weeks back). The fruit it contained was unidentifiable, the most I can tell you is that it was a vile concoction that reminded me of nothing other than those horrible pear-drop sweets you used to get back when you were a kid. On the fruit beer front, in contrast, there was a really refreshing although entirely un-beer-like pink grapefruit beer from Johana Beer, Toyama. I had a very palatable saison (Miyamae Blonde) from Shigakogen brewery, Nagano, one of the older craft breweries in Japan. Then there was another mediocre brew, a rauch from Fujisakurakogen, which while it smelled smokey had almost no smoke in the mouth at all. However, the evening was entirely redeemed by the stout mentioned above and an excellent Imperial Black Ale (or black IPA), again from Shigakogen. Like others on this thread, I am now firmly of the opinion that black IPA is one of the best developments of recent years. 

Overall - a really nice place and I will be back, but I'm not convinced that they chose all their beers very carefully.


----------



## User169 (13 Sep 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I am now firmly of the opinion that black IPA is one of the best developments of recent years.


 
Probably my go-to style at the moment. The Kernel's "Scanner Darkly" is the best one I've tasted, but still have Dieu du Ciel's to try!


----------



## User169 (13 Sep 2013)

Punk IPA on tap to kick-off the weekend


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Sep 2013)

Harvistoun Bitter and Twisted on tap at a bar in St Andrews the other night, nice hoppy beer and reasonable flavour considering it's a 4.2% beer.


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2013)

Had these last night and particularly enjoyed the Proper Job


----------



## User169 (14 Sep 2013)

rich p said:


> Had these last night and particularly enjoyed the Proper Job



Who brews the Double Stout, Rich?


----------



## User169 (14 Sep 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Harvistoun Bitter and Twisted on tap at a bar in St Andrews the other night, nice hoppy beer and reasonable flavour considering it's a 4.2% beer.



I noticed that the local beer shop has just got a load of Harvistoun in. I'll have to give them a go now.


----------



## ceepeebee (14 Sep 2013)

Bitter ad twisted is a good beer, also schiehallion (may well have spelled that wrong)

2 weeks from now, I'll be a good few hours into borefts, I'm like a kid waiting for Christmas.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Sep 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Who brews the Double Stout, Rich?



Hook Norton.


----------



## User169 (15 Sep 2013)

Extra Blonde from Bellerose...






A bit like La Chouffe with possibly even more coriander. Nice label!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Sep 2013)

Nice graphic, DP! Talking of La Chouffe...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Sep 2013)

Rotate device 90 degrees clockwise.


----------



## User169 (15 Sep 2013)

3BM's recommendation. I like this one! They've packed in a lot of flavour - very nice and hoppy.


----------



## User169 (15 Sep 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nice graphic, DP! Talking of La Chouffe...



Having a little lie down, 3bm!?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Sep 2013)

Live from deep within the cellar.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Sep 2013)

I've only tried the Harviestoun on tap, will look out for the bottled stuff.

Off to a town with a Waitrose tomorrow, I'm aiming to go mental in the Thornbridge aisle.


----------



## ceepeebee (15 Sep 2013)

apparently some sainsburys are stocking Hardknott beers - they're well worth a punt.

I've kind of taken agin Thornbridge a bit - I hear things that makes me not want to hang out with them (not to mention the owners' dodgy Atos-related shenanigans) which is unusual for all these craft brewers, most seem like such good sorts. I know you cant taste that in their beers but, still...

I'm just finishing off a rednik stout by Buxton, I love Buxton, they really are great.


----------



## ceepeebee (15 Sep 2013)

sorry, not Atos - A4E


----------



## derrick (15 Sep 2013)

I had to many last night.


----------



## Doseone (15 Sep 2013)

I had a bottle of this this evening and really liked it. Sorry, couldn't be ar$ed to upload my own picture - but the glass I drank it from was the same shape!







I usually prefer a golden ale, but I've got to say this was lovely. The tasting notes say "An old style ale, being very smooth with a dark chocolate bitter finish", which I would say is pretty accurate. I found it very easy drinking for a dark beer, not too bitter, and perfect for a horrible wet windy evening.


----------



## ceepeebee (15 Sep 2013)

Doseone said:


> I had a bottle of this this evening and really liked it. Sorry, couldn't be ar$ed to upload my own picture - but the glass I drank it from was the same shape!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that really does look proper


----------



## Doseone (15 Sep 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> that really does look proper



That's a good way of describing it, I felt like I was drinking a proper beer with it's own complexities. I bought it from the brewer at a farmers market, and I'm now going to hunt down some more.


----------



## User169 (17 Sep 2013)

Interesting (depressing) story here re Cat Shite coffee at the weekend..

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2013/sep/13/civet-coffee-cut-the-crap

There are a few beers that have been flavoured with this stuff and it's nice to see that De Struise posted the article today and said that they've never used it and won't. De Molen do make a beer with it (and it's blimmin lovely), but stated today that they're going to axe it from now on. A shame for the beer, but the right decision.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Sep 2013)

How do you spell Newcastle?

B R E W D O G P U B


----------



## User169 (17 Sep 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> How do you spell Newcastle?
> 
> B R E W D O G P U B
> 
> View attachment 29446



I love that beer. My fave DM stout.

By the way, could you snaffle the glass and put it in the post to me. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## User169 (17 Sep 2013)

Jopen/grateful deaf's Zythos Black IPA for me. I like this - seems to be a proper CDA, rather than a hopped up porter.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Sep 2013)

I've only had one, that's not enough for me to start stealing things!


----------



## User169 (17 Sep 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I've only had one, that's not enough for me to start stealing things!



There seems to be a very obvious solution. Get cracking!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Sep 2013)




----------



## User169 (18 Sep 2013)

@ceepeebee 

Seen this?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=nl.brouwerijdemolen.borefts2013


----------



## User169 (18 Sep 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> How do you spell Newcastle?
> 
> B R E W D O G P U B


 
Forgot to ask. Have you tried Brewdog's Jack Hammer yet? Well worth a go when your next in one of their boozers.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Sep 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Forgot to ask. Have you tried Brewdog's Jack Hammer yet? Well worth a go when your next in one of their boozers.



No, I was toying with trying a Libertine but stuck to the one DeMo in the end. Must try harder next visit.

You got post 3000, DP, cool! Most of them are yours anyway


----------



## ceepeebee (18 Sep 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> @ceepeebee
> 
> Seen this?
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=nl.brouwerijdemolen.borefts2013


Ah, I saw they were doing one, shame it's android...

Have you got your plans yet DP?


----------



## User169 (19 Sep 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Ah, I saw they were doing one, shame it's android...
> 
> Have you got your plans yet DP?


 
Definitely going on Friday, but looking unlikely on Saturday.


----------



## ceepeebee (19 Sep 2013)

Aw shame, are you around Sunday? Thinking I might cycle back through your neck of the woods.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Sep 2013)

I just found the most amazing beer shop in Tokyo. They even stock at least 8 beers by DP's local, De Mollen, but also practically all the main Belgians, lots of US Microbrewers, some Brits like Thornbridge (they do the Raven black IPA), and all the Japanese guys. shame I'm trying to cut down...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Sep 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I just found tge most amazing beer shop in Tokyo. They even stock at least 8 beers by DP's local, De Mollen, but also practically all the main Belgians, lots of US Microbrewers, some Brits like Thornbridge (they do the Raven black IPA), and all the Japanese guys. shame I'm trying to cut down...



Bit of a selfish attitude, you should support the industry and your shop by buying more beer!


----------



## User169 (20 Sep 2013)

Tasting of Het Uiltje beers, a newish Dutch brewer. The beers vary from very good to total triumphs. 







We've just had a chilpoltle smoked porter. Unbefreekinbeleivable!!

Edit: that was quite a night. Seven beers in all to taste - 3 IPAs, a black IPA, a saison, a barley wine and a smoked porter. The black IPA is my new favourite - super fresh with lovely simcoe hop flavour and just a little toast. Managed to fall asleep on the train on the way home and ended up at the airport.


----------



## User169 (21 Sep 2013)

Smokey bacon!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Sep 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Managed to fall asleep on the train on the way home and ended up at the airport.



Not for the first time IIRC!


----------



## rich p (21 Sep 2013)

Fullers Black Cab Stout as a pre-prandial snifter. Chocolatey, I think they would say. Not bad at all.


----------



## User169 (21 Sep 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Not for the first time IIRC!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Sep 2013)

Nice surprise last night, when a guy who lives in the same cohousing project brought back 6 bottles of Orval. Very good indeed, although I have to say - and this will be heresy to some - I prefer Unibroue's equivalent...


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2013)

I popped into a pub in the City yesterday for a swifty before the ToB riders turned up - eventually finding one open the only potable draught bitter was from down my way in Sussex as it happens and is served frequently in my local.
Long Man brewery - I had a pint of the Long Blonde - nice enough but a bit too flowery and hoppy for more than one
http://www.longmanbrewery.com/our-beers/


----------



## User169 (23 Sep 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Ah, I saw they were doing one, shame it's android...
> 
> Have you got your plans yet DP?



Was having a chat with a mate who's working at Borefts. The beers to watch out for are XXV from Emelisse (it's an icecream-maker job, so I have my doubts) and Plastic Soup from De Molen (not on the list I think, but aged in several different barrels apparently). Hit them early before they sell out. This year's fad will be balsamic vinegar beers.

Plans are for a visit early Friday. Unlikely I'll get there Saturday, but give me a call if you're in Delft on Sunday - i'll bag you some bottles from Het Uiltje!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Sep 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> This year's fad will be balsamic vinegar beers.



Vile...


----------



## User169 (23 Sep 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Vile...



Doesn't sound entirely promising!


----------



## ceepeebee (23 Sep 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Was having a chat with a mate who's working at Borefts. The beers to watch out for are XXV from Emelisse (it's an icecream-maker job, so I have my doubts) and Plastic Soup from De Molen (not on the list I think, but aged in several different barrels apparently). Hit them early before they sell out. This year's fad will be balsamic vinegar beers.
> 
> Plans are for a visit early Friday. Unlikely I'll get there Saturday, but give me a call if you're in Delft on Sunday - i'll bag you some bottles from Het Uiltje!


Thanks dude! dark and strong is my preference  (nb, space will be limited in the Nelson...) I'm fully intending to run through delft on Sunday - I was tweeting with de molen earlier and I think they recommended your local - Doerak? Lunch/swift drink? Will I be OK locking bike nearby?

I noticed on the beer list that there were a few vinegary brews, I'll try one..... then probably go back on the imperials (Struisse have a couple that look ridiculously good - I want some Calvados barrelled stuff). Any recommendations for Utrecht btw? We'll be out on the Friday night, and no doubt on the Saturday post-borefts if last year was anything to go by - we found a not great but very friendly bar who served us a great deal of dark, strong beers and bitterballen in Bodegraven and had a great time with a bunch of Brit beer geeks (there seem to be loads going this year)


----------



## User169 (23 Sep 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Thanks dude! dark and strong is my preference  (nb, space will be limited in the Nelson...) I'm fully intending to run through delft on Sunday - I was tweeting with de molen earlier and I think they recommended your local - Doerak? Lunch/swift drink? Will I be OK locking bike nearby?
> 
> I noticed on the beer list that there were a few vinegary brews, I'll try one..... then probably go back on the imperials (Struisse have a couple that look ridiculously good - I want some Calvados barrelled stuff). Any recommendations for Utrecht btw? We'll be out on the Friday night, and no doubt on the Saturday post-borefts if last year was anything to go by - we found a not great but very friendly bar who served us a great deal of dark, strong beers and bitterballen in Bodegraven and had a great time with a bunch of Brit beer geeks (there seem to be loads going this year)



I'm going to hit up Narke - it's really difficult to get hold of their stuff and very good.

Not sure about Utrecht - I'll ask and let you know.


----------



## ceepeebee (23 Sep 2013)

I went mad on Narke last time - they are ridiculously good.

Other trend = old beers, which trouble me as they're a step away from leather jerkins and tankards.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Sep 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> This year's fad will be balsamic vinegar beers.



Noooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smutchin (24 Sep 2013)

It's that time of year again...

http://kentgreenhopbeer.com/


----------



## smutchin (24 Sep 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Smokey bacon!



I once made the mistake of ordering a full pint of that. The first third of the pint was lovely. But I reckon that's about as much Rauchbier as it's possible to drink in one go. The rest of the pint was very hard work. I had to finish it though, because it was at a beer festival and I needed the glass.


----------



## User169 (24 Sep 2013)

smutchin said:


> I once made the mistake of ordering a full pint of that. The first third of the pint was lovely. But I reckon that's about as much Rauchbier as it's possible to drink in one go. The rest of the pint was very hard work. I had to finish it though, because it was at a beer festival and I needed the glass.


 
I'm not a big fan of smoked beers, to be honest. I'll be looking out for green-hopped beer though. I saw a couple over here last year and wonder whether we might get a few more this year.


----------



## smutchin (24 Sep 2013)

A De Molen green hop beer would certainly be worth trying, if they did one.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Sep 2013)

smutchin said:


> The rest of the pint was very hard work. I had to finish it though, because it was at a beer festival and I needed the glass.



Chortle!

The Querkus Oak Smoked porter by Ridgeway is a good one, I've given it a mentch a couple of times, only ever had one in a sesh though.


----------



## User169 (24 Sep 2013)

smutchin said:


> A De Molen green hop beer would certainly be worth trying, if they did one.


 
They did one last year together with Gadds, so it wouldn't surprise me if they do another one on their own this year.


----------



## smutchin (24 Sep 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> They did one last year together with Gadds



Yes, of course - I forgot about that. 

Eddie Gadd is pretty much responsible for the whole green hop thing. I'm really pleased to see it becoming established as a tradition - like beaujolais nouveau but drinkable!


----------



## Origamist (25 Sep 2013)

Had a pint of:





on Saturday. A strong and hoppy wheat beer. Would recommend.

The barkeep recommended having only a half, but I am made of sterner stuff and said it would be the perfect accompaniment to a big bag of crisps and he duly obliged. 

I then had a bottle of Spaten Oktoberfest, followed by a half of Liefmans cuvee brut kriek. Both were very nice.


----------



## Aperitif (25 Sep 2013)

Origamist said:


> Had a pint of:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..and then you folded.


----------



## Origamist (25 Sep 2013)

Aperitif said:


> ..and then you folded.



Almost, Ape, almost...I went to BrewDog shortly afterwards and things started to take on a kaleidoscopic flavour as the evening progressed. Space, time and my face folded into one





I recall someone telling me that if you had a BrewDog tattoo, you would be able to drink BrewDog for free (upon presentation of said tattoo) for the rest of your life. I don't know if they were joking, but at the time it sounded like a good idea. Thankfully, I found my way back to the train station without discovering a tattoo parlour...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Sep 2013)

Been for dinner at my Alma Mater, King's College, Cambridge*, and they had Adnam's Lighthouse on tap, it was actually rather good for a light 3.4% beer, reasonable bitter with a good splash of hops.

New in for the weekend, a couple of newies from the excellent Williams Bros., Hipsway, made with NZ and Slovakian hops and an infusion of cone hops and freshly pressed strawberries, not keen on beer with fruit but I'm giving these boys the benefit because of their fine work with beer and seaweed. Also got Gonny No Brew That! a light beer with a ton of hops and also Caesar Augustus a lager/IPA hybrid whatever that is. Back up is a big bottle of BrewDog Punk IPA, which I've fallen in love with all over again, lovely stuff! All from a first rate beer nation, Scotland - jocks away!






*this would be true if I had gone to school there and not Kingston Polytechnic.


----------



## User169 (26 Sep 2013)

Had a Sam Smith's Organic Chocolate Stout last night. A bit too sweet and chocolatey for me.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Sep 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Had a Sam Smith's Organic Chocolate Stout last night. A bit too sweet and chocolatey for me.



Their oatmeal stout is so good I'm not sure I'd ever put money on a Sam Smith's beer other than that.


----------



## User169 (26 Sep 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Their oatmeal stout is so good I'm not sure I'd ever put money on a Sam Smith's beer other than that.


 
Beershop has that one in stock too, so might give it a go.


----------



## ceepeebee (26 Sep 2013)

Their oatmeal stout is rather good, yes.

I am packing up the carradice ready for schlepping over to harwich tonight. Borefts is ON!


----------



## User169 (26 Sep 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Borefts is ON!


 
A little teaser...


----------



## ceepeebee (26 Sep 2013)

Seriously, I'm like a kid at ChristmasChristmas


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Sep 2013)

Looks rubbish...


----------



## User169 (26 Sep 2013)

@ceepeebee 

De Molen just posted this...


----------



## ceepeebee (26 Sep 2013)

Short sleeves it is then! Nice


----------



## User169 (26 Sep 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Their oatmeal stout is so good I'm not sure I'd ever put money on a Sam Smith's beer other than that.



Oh, that's nice!!


----------



## uphillstruggler (27 Sep 2013)

heres the selection for the weekend.

first off the Das Halle from Aldi. I have been waiting for this to come back in for ages.

Whilst I was in aldi, I pick up my second, an old favourite, Lowenbrau. many a great summer afternoon enjoying this lovely brew.

lastly, a little find whilst on my travels, the London Lager. fell into this brewery whilst visiting a client, tastes quite strong for a 4.5%'er. https://www.meantimebrewing.com/our-beers/beer/london-lager/

the meantime brewery also do a lovely beer called Yakima red https://www.meantimebrewing.com/our-beers/beer/yakima-red/ if you like that sort of thing.

the pilsner from the brewery is also very good.


----------



## User169 (27 Sep 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Looks rubbish...



Quite right, 3bm. Totally rubbish!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Sep 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Quite right, 3bm. Totally rubbish!



What's that, DP, some Kernel chipboard?


----------



## User169 (27 Sep 2013)

Last one of the evening. XXV from Emelisse. A 25% monster. Enjoying it on the train on the way home. Lawd knows where we might end up this evening!!


----------



## User169 (27 Sep 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> What's that, DP, some Kernel chipboard?



The best beer of the evening - one of those few beers where everything is right. Full match report to follow.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Sep 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Last one of the evening. XXV from Emelisse. A 25% monster. Enjoying it on the train on the way home. Lawd knows where we might end up this evening!!



You might make it out of the country tonight!


----------



## The Don (27 Sep 2013)

Coopers pale ale a personal favourite for me


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> What's that, DP, some Kernel chipboard?


 Kernel Chipboard, in the beer tent, with a bottle opener.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Sep 2013)

Brewdog Punk IPA, mcfarkin' lovely!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Sep 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> The best beer of the evening - one of those few beers where everything is right. Full match report to follow.



Managed to find it online and have ordered a few bottles, got some other stuff too, well quite a bit as I had to get to the requisite amount for free postage


----------



## ceepeebee (29 Sep 2013)

I have just woken, I had some very tasty beers, but may need to consult my notes to give a full rundown but I think the to øl by udder means may have been my favorite - a milk stout aged in montalbac barrels, ridiculously smooth. The espresso stout from emelisse I had at cafe derat in Utrecht was pretty special too.

Oh, and I had a taste of one of the balsamic beers.... I thought it was pretty nice! But I was in a minority of two (out of seven)


----------



## Goonerobes (29 Sep 2013)

I found this little beauty in Swansea yesterday & I must say it was one of the nicest golden ales I have ever tasted.


----------



## smutchin (30 Sep 2013)

Made it along to the Canterbury Food & Drink Fair on Saturday afternoon with my dad. Don't ask me what else was on at the fair because we didn't stray very far from the beer tent.

The board listed about 20 green hop beers but unfortunately, the Friday crowd had already polished off a good number of them, including all four offerings from Canterbury Brewers, which is a shame because their Saison was undoubtedly the star of the show last year and I was looking forward to seeing what they would provide this year. 

Between the two of us, we sampled half a dozen or so different beers, starting off with the Gadds Green Hop Ale, which was outstanding as ever - a massive whack in the nose of pungently resinous hops balanced beautifully by a blend of pale malts. A beer full of body and character but easy-going enough to drink all day. Truly excellent. 

It was always going to be a hard act to follow but all the others we tried were still very good. Best of the rest, though, was the Larkins Green Hop Best - a well-rounded amber-brown bitter with a vinously floral aroma. Another I could happily sup in large quantities. 

The Old Dairy Green Hop 2 was also pretty good. Interesting use of Munich malt to balance the bitterness of the hops.

My dad later called in at the Canterbury brewery tap where he sampled the Belgian and rated it almost as good as the Gadds. I'll have to get along there and try it myself. They also have a red rye beer that sounds very tempting.

http://kentgreenhopbeer.com/2013/09/20/kent-green-hop-beer-list-2013/


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Oct 2013)

Restocked!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Oct 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> Today's ration?



This afternoon's.


----------



## Dayvo (3 Oct 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Restocked!
> 
> View attachment 30273



OCD, 3BM?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Oct 2013)

Dayvo said:


> OCD, 3BM?



Just checking the stock in in an orderly fashion.


----------



## User169 (3 Oct 2013)

What's between the Orval and Kernel?!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Oct 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> What's between the Orval and Kernel?!



Dark Star Imperial Stout, shlurp...


----------



## User169 (3 Oct 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Dark Star Imperial Stout, shlurp...



Nice haul, 3BM: the Thhornbridge Raven is really nice and the Kernel IBS is world class.

I'll be in that London next week - going to be on the lookout for Five Points this time.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Oct 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> I'll be in that London next week - going to be on the lookout for Five Points this time.



The Railway Porter is very nice, don't know where you can get it on tap, check out their comprehensive and informative website 

http://fivepointsbrewing.co.uk/


----------



## ceepeebee (3 Oct 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Nice haul, 3BM: the Thhornbridge Raven is really nice and the Kernel IBS is world class.
> 
> I'll be in that London next week - going to be on the lookout for Five Points this time.


If you're on Eurostar, they sell it at source market in the station.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Oct 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> If you're on Eurostar, they sell it at source market in the station.



That's where I buy mine.


----------



## User169 (3 Oct 2013)

So a combined trip to Euston Tap and Source Market then!


----------



## User169 (4 Oct 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> If you're on Eurostar, they sell it at source market in the station.



Hey cpb. Been drinking Emelisse's Coffee Stout recently!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Oct 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> So a combined trip to Euston Tap and Source Market then!



Despite a recent delivery it would be rude not to pop into the Market on my way through St Panc. today


----------



## ceepeebee (4 Oct 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Hey cpb. Been drinking Emelisse's Coffee Stout recently!



Pretty great isn't it?


----------



## User169 (4 Oct 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Pretty great isn't it?


 
Yeah - fantastic. I reckon they've tweaked the recipe a bit recently and it's even better.

I bought a bottle last night to send to 3BM, but ended up drinking it


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Oct 2013)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Oct 2013)

Kernel IBS, my word!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Oct 2013)

Beavertown Black Betty, a rather good black IPA. Epic as the kids say...although not when they try this, which they won't. Great graphic on the label, the donkey of doom.







Anyone else still drink beer?

Picked this up from St Panc. needed it too, signal failure on the underground caused chaos this morning, got a 5P red rye, a stout (can't remember who) and 2 other something else's, all London brews.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Oct 2013)

Just a thought but should black IPA be called IBA?


----------



## User169 (4 Oct 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Just a thought but should black IPA be called IBA?



BIPA or CDA (Cascadian Dark Ale), i think!


----------



## User169 (4 Oct 2013)

More bad news for 3BM, I'm afraid. I've just drunk his other beer...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Oct 2013)

So long as it was nice...


----------



## User169 (5 Oct 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> So long as it was nice...



Very good! A bit undercarbonated - my perennial bugbear with De Molen.

I'll have to go and replace it later on today.


----------



## GM (5 Oct 2013)

Had a pint of Weihenstephaner Festbier in the Euston Tap last night, and very nice it was too!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Oct 2013)

thegreenman said:


> Had a pint of Weihenstephaner Festbier in the Euston Tap last night, and very nice it was too!



Think I'm going to have to hop off the underground a few stops early next time and pay a visit.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Oct 2013)

Thornbridge IBA, lovely silky beer, really long bitter hoppy finish, yumtus!


----------



## rich p (5 Oct 2013)

I've had a few today - the Harveys Bloomsbury brown ale was a mind-boggling 2.8% and tasted it. The Maredsous was tasty for a blond @6%.


----------



## rich p (5 Oct 2013)

My son recommended this so it would have been rude not to try it - Goose Island Honkers
Pretty average but give the lad credit for branching out.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Oct 2013)

rich p said:


> The Maredsous was tasty for a blond @6%.



Their dubbel is a lovely beer, but I prefer a dub to a trip anyway.


----------



## rich p (5 Oct 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Their dubbel is a lovely beer, but I prefer a dub to a trip anyway.


 We have a very good independent off license that has opened up where Threshers used to be and they do a pretty good selection. It happens to be next door to a local butcher that I know too!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Oct 2013)

Duvel Tripel Hop, been trying to get hold of this for a while, rather good.


----------



## rich p (5 Oct 2013)

Love the glass - did you nick it?


----------



## ceepeebee (5 Oct 2013)

I'm a bit of a fan of the maredsous.

So far tonight an ashover rattle imperial red which is pretty decent, I gave the amber ales revolution to mrs ceepeebee as she likes the hops more than I do, and a thorn bridge raven that I grudgingly like.


----------



## ceepeebee (5 Oct 2013)

Oh you guys, Buxton Stronge stout ale is really really good, needs some barrel aged variants.


----------



## User169 (5 Oct 2013)

Jack Hammer from BrewDog for me. Not subtle, just a big hop bomb.

It's bock season here now, so all the brewers are putting out their autumn bocks. Most are horrible, but this one from Emelisse is alright..


----------



## User169 (5 Oct 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Duvel Tripel Hop, been trying to get hold of this for a while, rather good.
> ]



One of the very few beers with Sorachi Ace in it that tastes nice. I usually pass on anything made with it, but Duvel did a really good job with this one.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Oct 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> One of the very few beers with Sorachi Ace in it that tastes nice. I usually pass on anything made with it, but Duvel did a really good job with this one.



I really recommend Nipponia from Hitachino Nest. It works very well in that one. In fact, it's one of the best beers I've had out here.


----------



## User169 (7 Oct 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I really recommend Nipponia from Hitachino Nest. It works very well in that one. In fact, it's one of the best beers I've had out here.


 
I'll keep a look out, FM, but I suspect this will be even more difficult to come by than your Canadian recommendations!


----------



## Dayvo (7 Oct 2013)

I was in Copenhagen over the weekend and although I've been to Denmark several times, I didn't realise that the Danes took their beer so seriously (serious from the brewing and cultural aspect, as opposed to the seriously getting drunk exhibited by the Swedes and Norwegians).

I tried several, but liked this one best: from the label - 

Braunstein Organic Brown Ale has a fragrance of citrus and caramel, soft rounded malt balanced with a nice bitter finish. Classic dark brown ale, round in flavor and with a wealth of details thanks to a filigree cocktail of exquisite aroma and bitter hops. At once both sweet, refreshing and seductive and complex flavor.







Next time, I'm there, I'll try this one, and at the RIGHT time!

Slight foam. Aroma of flowers and fruits. Slightly carbonated. Weak malt flavor, strong flavor of flowers, fruits and citrus (grapefruit) from the strong hop. Dry and slightly bitter."iconoclastic Amber Ale" - perhaps a reliable one at that if it was not because the added posevis of hops in the end. Bryggen is not particularly bitter, but the large amount of hopping provides absolute character - dry and subtle hop flavor. Looks more like an IPA than an amber / brown ale. Exciting action, but not for everyone. Although I choose the real thing - an IPA. 3 glasses! Brewery: BrewDog beer: American Brown Ale Ingredients: water, barley malt, hops, yeast. ABV: 5%


----------



## User169 (9 Oct 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I really recommend Nipponia from Hitachino Nest. It works very well in that one. In fact, it's one of the best beers I've had out here.



In London at the mo. Went into a offy and they had four Hitachino beers! Will go back and buy them tomorrow and report back.


----------



## User169 (9 Oct 2013)

London baby! Had an Anchor from Titanic in the Mitre. Nice enough bitter, if a little on the blond side.

Now getting stuck into Hackney's finest - Pressure Drop and Beavertown. Couldn't find 5 Points.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Oct 2013)

How come this is back in the kaff?

Sourced Market DP, 5 Points heaven in St Panc. - they've got PD and Beavertown too, in fact their London beer selection is very good.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Oct 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> In London at the mo. Went into a offy and they had four Hitachino beers! Will go back and buy them tomorrow and report back.



They are actually often easier to find in the USA than Japan, because they've concentrated on export strategy, maybe they are trying to sell more in Britain now too. Their white ale is good (rated as one of the world's best by Beer Advocate, although I'm not sure it's that good), as is their Daidai Ale. But Nipponia is my favourite of theirs. Cool labels...


----------



## User169 (10 Oct 2013)

Eu


----------



## User169 (10 Oct 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> How come this is back in the kaff?
> 
> Sourced Market DP, 5 Points heaven in St Panc. - they've got PD and Beavertown too, in fact their London beer selection is very good.



Just paid them a visit. 5 Points and Crate. Now quaffing a Dark Arts from Magic Rock in the Euston Tap. Another reliably excellent brew from MR - would love to see then at Borefts next year.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Oct 2013)

Prince Chuck's organic old ruby ale 1905, easy drinking bitter, nothing too challenging, entry level kids beer. Brewed in Oxfordshire, not sure who by, Ridgeway would be my guess.


----------



## User169 (10 Oct 2013)

Oh man! Yellow IPA from Buxton. This is sensational - looks a bit murky, but a lovely IPA with a super creamy finish.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Oct 2013)

Thornbridge Jaipur IPA, you can smell the hops when you pour this stuff, wonderful, it's perfect!


----------



## User169 (10 Oct 2013)

Last one. Chocolate vanilla stout from Arbor, Michigan. Another great brew. Tastes of chocolate and, er, vanilla, but really well balanced. A classic US brew.


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Oct 2013)

You can't beat a nice Blonde IMO


----------



## User169 (11 Oct 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Last one. Chocolate vanilla stout from Arbor, Michigan. Another great brew. Tastes of chocolate and, er, vanilla, but really well balanced. A classic US brew.



Doh! Harbour, Cornwall, not Arbor, Michigan. Will check out some more Harbour ales given how good this one was.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Oct 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Doh! Harbour, Cornwall, not Arbor, Michigan.



Easy mistake.


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Oct 2013)

Art Nouveau from Art Brew ..........a fine citrussy, hoppy ale and I look forward to trying more of their stuff. Also looking forward to another visit to the Euston Tap- I've enjoyed many a pint there while waiting for the sleeper.


----------



## User169 (12 Oct 2013)

Railway Porter from 5Points. This is a very good porter given the low ABV. Really fresh hop taste and a bit of vanilla coming through.

This is exactly the sort of beer a London brewery should be making. V impressed.


----------



## smutchin (12 Oct 2013)

rich p said:


> My son recommended this so it would have been rude not to try it - Goose Island Honkers



Their Christmas ale is excellent. Well, last year's was excellent. It was my choice of tipple to wash down the turkey last December 25th.


----------



## rich p (12 Oct 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Doh! Harbour, Cornwall, not Arbor, Michigan. Will check out some more Harbour ales given how good this one was.


 Any port in a storm, DP


----------



## rich p (12 Oct 2013)

smutchin said:


> Their Christmas ale is excellent. Well, last year's was excellent. It was my choice of tipple to wash down the turkey last December 25th.


 You've given me food for thought there Smutch. I habitually switch to red wine when the turkey has landed but I'm going to get a few of the decent quaffable ales recommended in this nicely esoteric thread, for me and the boy to swap poncey reviews wearing a paper hat. Almost looking forward to it !!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Oct 2013)

Crate Brewery Stout, another London brewery, Hackney this time. Nice.


----------



## User169 (12 Oct 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Crate Brewery Stout, another London brewery, Hackney this time. Nice.



I had that one last night. Pretty good, although I liked the 5 Points Railway Porter more.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Oct 2013)

Dark Star Imperial Stout. Bloody lovely!


----------



## User169 (12 Oct 2013)

A couple of new ones tonight.

First off, Electric India from BrewDog. Bit of a mess this one. Supposed to be a saison crossed with an ipa, but all i get is a slightly dull belgian-style blonde. 

Second up, Creme Brulee Stout from Emelisse. Smells massively of creme brulee and tastes of vanilla and caramel. Very sweet, but a bitter chocolate finish cuts the sweetness a bit. Nice, but couldnt drink much of this - i'll stick to the espresso version.


----------



## ceepeebee (13 Oct 2013)

We had the crime brûlée at borefts and came to the same conclusion. Would have been nice with a dollop of good vanilla ice cream in it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Oct 2013)

No3 in the Fuller's Past Masters series, since 1845 Fuller's have been keeping a recipe book of beers, this one, Old Burton Extra, dates from 1931. I really like the idea of drinking an authentic beer from 80 odd years ago, it's good too, strong at 7.3% and quite sweet but very nice. Jolly top whole, what, old fruit, etc.!


----------



## User169 (13 Oct 2013)

Pumking from Southern Tier: a sensational pumpkin ale. 

Great colour, lovely pumpkin pie aroma, spicy pumpkin flavour with a hint of egg nog and a long nutty, toast finish.


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Oct 2013)

Hell Lager from the Camden Brewery-not bad at all, but Colonsay lager and Oban Bay Scallywager are still top of the lager pile for me.


----------



## accountantpete (15 Oct 2013)

Innis & Gunn have been doing a Canadian Oak Aged Beer which I missed  but have just brought out a Canadian Cherrywood Finish Aged Beer
which I haven't missed.

Sshh - 8.3% !!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Oct 2013)

Whassat pete 8.3%!


----------



## User169 (15 Oct 2013)

What's with the see-through glass? Are you supposed to shove a bit of lemon in the neck?


----------



## User169 (16 Oct 2013)

Amarillo from De Molen. Not bad. More of a Belgian IPA: a bit of yeast complexity to cut the bitterness. Check out the rings!


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Oct 2013)

Innis and Gunn mmmmm!


----------



## User169 (18 Oct 2013)

Bosuil from Het Uiltje. Great black IPA. Quite a hoppy one, but roasted malt in there too and a hint of chocolate.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Oct 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Bosuil from Het Uiltje. Great black IPA. Quite a hoppy one, but roasted malt in there too and a hint of chocolate.



Nice owl graphic, DP.

Popped into SH Jones when I was in Banbury running a couple of errands, they've just got a whole new range of 'craft' beers in to complement their already excellent stock, check out this lot!


----------



## User169 (19 Oct 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Popped into SH Jones when I was in Banbury running a couple of errands, they've just got a whole new range of 'craft' beers in to complement their already excellent stock, check out this lot!



Nice! I can see Kernel, Beavertown, Thornbridge, Brooklyn, Anchor and maybe Partizan? What's in the square above thornbridge?

Makes sense for wine stores to stock good beer. Probably realised that people will drop quite a bit for a decent brew. Bloke in the queue in front of me last night in the beer shop spent about 70 eur.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Oct 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Nice! I can see Kernel, Beavertown, Thornbridge, Brooklyn, Anchor and maybe Partizan? What's in the square above thornbridge?
> 
> Makes sense for wine stores to stock good beer. Probably realised that people will drop quite a bit for a decent brew. Bloke in the queue in front of me last night in the beer shop spent about 70 eur.



That square is occupied by tiny rebel brewers from Newport, coincidentally I first tried their smoked oak stout at a tasting evening last night, currently slurping their Maori pale ale, the beer is superb but the graphic on the labels is appalling...






Oh yeah that is Partizan, there were a few newbies to me, will have to make more regular visits! They did say the shop was doing quite well flogging the stuff and they saw it as a long term proposition


----------



## Chromatic (19 Oct 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nice owl graphic, DP.
> 
> Popped into SH Jones when I was in Banbury running a couple of errands, they've just got a whole new range of 'craft' beers in to complement their already excellent stock, check out this lot!
> 
> View attachment 31073


 
Were you pissed when you took that, it's all blurred.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Oct 2013)

Chromatic said:


> Were you ****ed when you took that, it's all blurred.



DP could see what was going on, must be you!


----------



## Chromatic (19 Oct 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> DP could see what was going on, must be you!


 
Maybe, but I had my eyes tested not too long ago and my prescription hadn't changed. Mind you I have had a drink or two, and , sacrilegiously for this thread, burn me, it is wine and not beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Oct 2013)

Hey @Delftse Post have seen what Duvel have gone and bought?

http://jacobpaul81.wordpress.com/2013/10/18/duvel-boulevard-where-in-the-craft-is-brewing-going/


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Oct 2013)

Fuller's Wild River, double hopped pale ale, four Yankee hops; liberty, willamette, cascade and chinook. Nice clean hoppy ale, longish bitter finish, good effort!


----------



## User169 (21 Oct 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Popped into SH Jones when I was in Banbury running a couple of errands, they've just got a whole new range of 'craft' beers in to complement their already excellent stock, check out this lot!



Spotted a couple more - Goose Island and Brewfist. Brewfist seem to be all over the place at the moment - their black IPA "Green Petrol" is OK.


----------



## User169 (21 Oct 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hey @Delftse Post have seen what Duvel have gone and bought?
> 
> http://jacobpaul81.wordpress.com/2013/10/18/duvel-boulevard-where-in-the-craft-is-brewing-going/



Never heard of Boulevard, but it's a good article. The reference to China from Michel Moortgat is quite interesting - I guess the developing markets are where it's at now for volume brewers. 

Rather raises the question as to what craft beer is and whether you can still be a craft brewery if you get acquired or sold. James Watt was musing on the subject earlier in the week..

http://www.brewdog.com/blog-article/defining-craft-beer

I generally find the guy a bit tedious, but I think he makes a good case in his blog.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Oct 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Never heard of Boulevard, but it's a good article. The reference to China from Michel Moortgat is quite interesting - I guess the developing markets are where it's at now for volume brewers.
> 
> Rather raises the question as to what craft beer is and whether you can still be a craft brewery if you get acquired or sold. James Watt was musing on the subject earlier in the week..
> 
> ...



Although China has eased off on growth in all areas beer consumption is still on the increase, I've heard of one collective in the uk organising beer shipments to China, so long as we don't let them have all the good stuff!

Will have a look at the B'dog article, they can be a bit up themselves but their beer does most of the talking I rec.

Edit: I see Williams Bros are collaborating with Tennent's on a craft brewery in Glasgow, could anything with Tennent's be described as craft?


----------



## rich p (21 Oct 2013)

I had an Old Hooky just to make me wistful not having seen the old git 3BM for many moons and followed it with a Proper Job from St Austell and a golden ale from Harveys called Stopover Brew - not half bad .


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Oct 2013)

rich p said:


> View attachment 31166
> I had an Old Hooky just to make me wistful not having seen the old git 3BM for many moons and followed it with a Proper Job from St Austell and a golden ale from Harveys called Stopover Brew - not half bad .



You got that beer plugged into your laptop, rich - talk about electric soup!?


----------



## User169 (21 Oct 2013)

West Coast IPA from Green Flash. This is supposed to be one of the benchmarks of the west coast style. Pretty good and , like all Green Flash ales, well made, but seems to lack a little freshness. Probably better in California!

Edit: no idea why the photos the wrong way around. Bring back tapatalk!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Oct 2013)

There you go, won't spill now...


----------



## User169 (21 Oct 2013)

Ya, 3BM!

Edit: Ya? Meant Ta, ya?


----------



## Crackle (21 Oct 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> DP could see what was going on, must be you!


Yeah but it's becoming apparent that you two see in blurred vision permanently


----------



## User169 (24 Oct 2013)

@Flying_Monkey 

I had Solstice d'Hiver from Dieu Du Ciel last night. The best of theirs I've tried so far - really excellent. 

It's a barley wine, although a bit sweeter than other barley wines I've tried. I guess they must use some brown sugar which gives a real molasses depth. There's also some welcome piney hop flavour and good warming alcohol. To be honest, i was a bit underwhelmed by the Peche Mortel - I think the competition for Imperial Stouts is pretty fierce and it was a bit light for me. The Solstice d'Hiver though is something else!


----------



## rich p (24 Oct 2013)

I took Li'l George to an open farm today to see the cows, chickens and pigs. The ulterior motive was the well-stocked beer shop they have there. It specialises in cider - some directly from barrels, but also a great beer selection.
This porter is the Black Pearl from Anchor Spring brewery in Littlehampton - not named after me incidentally!
Chewy, toffee, treacly, with a nice hint of bitterness. Lovely and new to me.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Oct 2013)

Good work rich, nice to see you take a pin-sharp photo too!


----------



## rich p (24 Oct 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Good work rich, nice to see you take a pin-sharp photo too!


 Go fark yourself


----------



## rich p (24 Oct 2013)

p.s. the camera had drink taken


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Oct 2013)

rich p said:


> Go f*** yourself



That's nice, Richard.


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Oct 2013)

Made a nice spelt and ale loaf today with some Meantime London Stout.......tasty


----------



## rich p (25 Oct 2013)

Maverick Goose said:


> Made a nice spelt and ale loaf today with some Meantime London Stout.......tasty


 I made some ale bread rolls last week using half wholemeal, half white but to be honest if I'm not sure the ale added anything apart from making the bread look grey. I used a medium bitter - what was yours like MG?


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Oct 2013)

Meantime is dark and chocolaty...a great compliment to the nuttiness of the spelt flour and the results were a lovely brown colour. Dark/stout/porter type ales are the best IMO for baking.


----------



## Origamist (25 Oct 2013)

Had a few pints last night to celebrate my brother's birthday (he was not there, but that seemed a specious reason not to drink):









The latter tasted like liquefied Tangfastics.

I shall be having a few more tonight to celebrate commemorate St Crispin's Day.


----------



## User169 (25 Oct 2013)

Origamist said:


> Had a few pints last night to celebrate my brother's birthday (he was not there, but that seemed a specious reason not to drink):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ah, couple of nice breweries there. Everything I've tasted from Magic Rock especially has been excellent. I'm not a big fan of berliner weisse, but I like the sound of liquid tangfastics!


----------



## rich p (25 Oct 2013)

Origamist said:


> Had a few pints last night to celebrate my brother's birthday (he was not there, but that seemed a specious reason not to drink):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Depending on which you had first Matt, 3.5% then 7% mathematically you should aim for a 14% tonight - the alternative doesn't bear thinking about
http://www.austrianbeer.co.uk/?Samichlaus_Beer


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Oct 2013)

It'd have to be a Tactical Nuclear Penguin after that one then.


----------



## User169 (25 Oct 2013)

Kicking off the w/end at a modest 12%. Bourbon barrel aged barley wine from Emelisse. Utterly delicious!


----------



## User169 (25 Oct 2013)

rich p said:


> http://www.austrianbeer.co.uk/?Samichlaus_Beer



That one got banned in Canada because of the bearded chap on the label. It was deemed to be targeted to children.


----------



## rich p (25 Oct 2013)

looks like a convivial old feller to me!


----------



## rich p (25 Oct 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It'd have to be a Tactical Nuclear Penguin after that one then.


 _This is an extremely strong beer, it should be enjoyed in small servings and with an air of aristocratic nonchalance. In exactly the same manner that you would enjoy a fine whisky, a Frank Zappa album or a visit from a friendly yet anxious ghost._


----------



## rich p (25 Oct 2013)

I'm a bit sceptical about this one so I chickened out and had a pre-prandial Spitfire (a quid from Sainsburys for 500ml)


----------



## rich p (25 Oct 2013)




----------



## derrick (25 Oct 2013)

Just downed my first pint of Tetley, lovely.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Oct 2013)

rich p said:


> I'm a bit sceptical about this one so I chickened out and had a pre-prandial Spitfire (a quid from Sainsburys for 500ml)



I bought a couple of Ballards beers a few months ago, very disappointing I thought, couldn't understand it, they had good reviews from what I'd read. And I've met Fran too, seemed a jolly good egg.


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Oct 2013)

Good old Marble brewery-The Charles Cotton in Hartington used to have their stuff on tap from time to time. They also do a 7% ish porter which packs quite a punch-have a drink on me!


----------



## User169 (25 Oct 2013)

Local boozer has just put Flying Dog's Barrel-Aged Gonzo Imperial Porter on tap. Not too shabby at all.


----------



## rich p (26 Oct 2013)

Maverick Goose said:


> Good old Marble brewery-The Charles Cotton in Hartington used to have their stuff on tap from time to time. They also do a 7% ish porter which packs quite a punch-have a drink on me!


 I had more than a few in the Charlie Cotton. It's been semi-poncified in the last year or two and lost its run-down, league of gentlemen feel. The Whim Ale is still good though.


----------



## User169 (26 Oct 2013)

rich p said:


> You've given me food for thought there Smutch. I habitually switch to red wine when the turkey has landed but I'm going to get a few of the decent quaffable ales recommended in this nicely esoteric thread, for me and the boy to swap poncey reviews wearing a paper hat. Almost looking forward to it !!



Don't forget your advent calendar.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Oct 2013)

Bought beer from these chaps before, saw this 7%'er, looked interesting, top fermented, continental hops, malt, etc. - pretty poor effort really, not overly flavoursome, bit too malty and yeasty and not much more, zero bitter. Cracked open a Conqueror black IPA from Windsor and Eton to soften the bitter disappointment, superb stuff, hops, malts, bags of character and flavour - wonderful!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Oct 2013)

Shepherd Neame Brilliant Ale, good.
Thornbridge Jaipur, blummin marvellous.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Oct 2013)

Had a very highly-rated west coast IPA last night: Stone's Ruination Ale. Beer Advocate has this as one of the top beers in the world. But for me, the smell was like anonymous 'citrus' toilet cleaner mixed with hops, and the taste wasn't much different. The one hop enthusiast I shared it with thought it was brilliant - all the rest of us thought it pretty much tasted like it smelled like. There was really nothing apart from citrus and hops in the taste. No malt, nothing else, whatever the blurb on the bottle may claim. While Japanese beers are often too cautious, I've really learned to appreciate balance and subtlety again here. This beer was everything that is wrong with the fetishism around massive hopping right now and the promotion of extreme tastes over balance, complexity and subtlety amongst particulalry US beer enthusiasts, that has become the de facto international standard for what craft beer should be. It's one of the reasons why, for example, classic German styles get little love and too many people seem to think that Imperial Stouts and Double IPAs are the only game in town. 

/ Rant over.


----------



## ceejayh (28 Oct 2013)

Does anyone have a Booth's supermarket near them? They only seem to be 'oop North' though.

I'd recommend a visit - we always call into the Windermere store on our trips to the Lake District.

The first time I visited their beer aisle, I was like a kid in a sweet shop....eyes were everywhere...they've got loads!!!

Can't wait for our next trip at the end of November.


----------



## Spartak (29 Oct 2013)

Enjoyed a pint of this light , golden ale earlier in the Wetherspoons at Barnstaple.


----------



## smutchin (30 Oct 2013)

rich p said:


> You've given me food for thought there Smutch. I habitually switch to red wine when the turkey has landed but I'm going to get a few of the decent quaffable ales recommended in this nicely esoteric thread,



I'm the only drinker in our house so I figured it was pointless drinking wine out of habit when I'd rather be drinking beer.

Nothing wrong with wine, of course, but I'd still generally rather drink beer with my meal. I wrote a piece on the subject of matching beer with food for The Good Food Guide a few years ago. I'm pleased to note that more and more restaurants are offering a good beer list alongside their wine list.

(I'd also rather eat goose than turkey for Christmas dinner but unfortunately that's another area where my preference is in the minority - the rest of my family love turkey, I know not why, and getting in a whole goose just for me would be excessive even by Christmas standards.)


----------



## smutchin (30 Oct 2013)

Anyway, enough of the talking turkey, here's some beer - 40 pints of St Peter's Ruby Red Ale, to be precise...






Tastes pretty good already, but will be even better in a few weeks...


----------



## smutchin (30 Oct 2013)

ceejayh said:


> I'd recommend a visit - we always call into the Windermere store on our trips to the Lake District.



If you're in the Windermere area, you must visit the Drunken Duck - the food is excellent, the beer even better!


----------



## smutchin (30 Oct 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> This beer was everything that is wrong with the fetishism around massive hopping right now and the promotion of extreme tastes over balance, complexity and subtlety amongst particulalry US beer enthusiasts



I've had a few American beers like that. Not a fan. 



> that has become the de facto international standard for what craft beer should be.



Some do it well - eg The Kernel, De Molen, De Struise, Mikkeller, Nøgne Ø - producing "extreme" but none the less very drinkable beers. 

It's just a shame that there are too many of the likes of Stone, who just go OTT for its own sake.


----------



## Booyaa (30 Oct 2013)

smutchin said:


> I've had a few American beers like that. Not a fan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is the exact same in the cigar world. The last several years have seen an explosion in super strong flavour and ridiculous sized ring gauges. Primarily driven by the US market and non-Cuban cigars but even the Cubans have been following, albeit tentatively, recently. Bigger and stronger appears to be best, especially for the American market.


----------



## ceejayh (30 Oct 2013)

smutchin said:


> If you're in the Windermere area, you must visit the Drunken Duck - the food is excellent, the beer even better!



Yeah we've been a few times but by far our favourite pubs are Tweedies or the Travellers Rest in Grasmere....both pubs keep their beer in excellent condition. The Travellers does a particularly excellent pint of Snecklifter and Tweedies always has something new on. We're going to Grasmere at the end of November for a few days...can't wait!!!


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Nov 2013)

Sneck lifters of the world unite!


----------



## User169 (2 Nov 2013)

Had these two over the last couple of evenings. Both are imp stouts made with a bit of smoked malt and then barrel aged. There's a balsamic one too, but the shop didn't have it.

Both are excellent, but the rum one just shaded it. Rum and raisin loveliness!


----------



## User169 (2 Nov 2013)

Grocery time! Black Petrol from Brewfist. Nice fresh tasting black IPA.


----------



## User169 (2 Nov 2013)

Sorry about the photos. Not entirely sure why they're falling over!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Nov 2013)

Think the beer shop in town has a couple of Brewfist beers, better try 'em then. Had a Partizan Mild last night, a 6.4% mild! Good though.

Just about to pop the top off a Kernel Export Stout.


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Nov 2013)

ceejayh said:


> Yeah we've been a few times but by far our favourite pubs are Tweedies or the Travellers Rest in Grasmere....both pubs keep their beer in excellent condition. The Travellers does a particularly excellent pint of Snecklifter and Tweedies always has something new on. We're going to Grasmere at the end of November for a few days...can't wait!!!


 
Second that... they always have some fine ales-also the Black Bull and Sun in Coniston are well worth a visit., plus the Hawkshead Brewery bar in Staveley. Hopes may rise on the Grasmeres!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Nov 2013)

Trip hop







This is a fine beer, lovely crisp citrus flavours, wish I'd bought more.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Nov 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Grocery time! Black Petrol from Brewfist. Nice fresh tasting black IPA



Did you see they've got a beer called Czech Norris!


----------



## Haitch (2 Nov 2013)

Something for Christmas?

http://blogs.smithsonianmag.com/ideas/2013/10/can-brewing-beer-be-as-simple-as-brewing-coffee/


----------



## User169 (2 Nov 2013)

Another moord en brand rum barrel from De Molen. This is monumental. Every flavour perfectly balanced, but somehow changing all the time. I'm blown away by this one.


----------



## User169 (2 Nov 2013)

Alan H said:


> Something for Christmas?
> 
> http://blogs.smithsonianmag.com/ideas/2013/10/can-brewing-beer-be-as-simple-as-brewing-coffee/



You need to be a bit more ambitious...I did once show the brochure to mrs DP. Let me just say that it's never been spoken of again.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Nov 2013)

Since I was in a neighbourhood where I don't normally go by choice, Roppongi, before going to see Damo Suzuki last night (more elsewhere), I popped into local craft beer bar, Ant n Bee. This is a bit of a dive - and they still allow smoking - but in a good way, with really friendly staff (and customers). I had an okay bacon and egg pub pizza and tried four very different beers:

1. Yokohama Fest IPA (6.5%). The Stone Ruination IPA I had the other day was over 100IBU - that's stupid. This one was much more in the range I like, (50-60) and like it I did. This was a special IPA brewed for the recent Yokohama Octoberfest, and it was lovely: it had some citrusy hops and a proper bitterness, but there was also malt in the front and, if I am not being not being too affected by the season, almost an aroma of fallen leaves. It was an excellent, slightly more autumnal IPA.

2. Gotemba Kogen Marzen (5.5%). It's autumn so Marzens are just the thing. This microbrewery based around a resort restaurant in Shizuoka, specializes in authentic German-style beers so you'd expect them to get this right and they did: amber, warming and bready. Great.

3. With the days getting shorter, smoked ales are also something I like more. I had the Fujizakura Kogen (another small resort restaurant-based German beer specialist) Rauch (5%) a few weeks back when I was in a bad mood and didn't like it much. This time, however, I found it absolutely much better, with the kind of smokiness that you usually only get in the proper German rauchbiers. I wouldn't say it had huge depth, however.

4. Finally, I had a small glass of Imperial Stout from one of the most reliable craft breweries I've sampled in Japan: Osaka's Minoh. It was 8.5% so not the strongest imperial stout, but it had a depth and richness that made it seem like a stronger beer and none of that mouth-flaming ethanol afteraste that you get on some of the less well-made imperials. It didn't have the complexity of my favourites, but it was pretty good really.


----------



## Origamist (3 Nov 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Trip hop
> 
> View attachment 31899
> 
> ...



I saw this Duvel Trip Hop in Booths at Salford Quays last week, but passed it over in favour of a big bag of Kettle chips. Will not make the same mistake tomorrow.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Nov 2013)

Origamist said:


> I saw this Duvel Trip Hop in Booths at Salford Quays last week, but passed it over in favour of a big bag of Kettle chips. Will not make the same mistake tomorrow.



Get both!


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Nov 2013)

Booths....hubba bubba!


----------



## Origamist (4 Nov 2013)

Both of the above were very nice. "Curious" was hoppy, with floral notes and tasted stronger than 3.9%. The finish of "Soundwave" was a bit too bitter for my tastes, but I liked the fruitiness - strong though.

I understand "Curious" has now to change it's name to "Ringmaster" due to a copyright infringement.


----------



## Origamist (4 Nov 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Get both!


 
And who said alcohol dulls the senses? I'm going to follow your advice this lunchtime and get both, goddammit...


----------



## User169 (4 Nov 2013)

More pumpkin beer: Mashing Pumpkins from Jopen.

Good pumpkin aroma, but not entirely sold on the flavour. A bit dusty upfront. Starts to get a bit better as it warms up and quite a nice nutty finish, but I think I'm done with veg beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Nov 2013)

I haven't tried veg beer and I'm done with it too, yuk!


----------



## User169 (4 Nov 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I haven't tried veg beer and I'm done with it too, yuk!



That's just the way rate beer/beer advocate classify it, but it does give an accurate impression!

There's a Belgian brewer makes stuff with garlic. I'll look it up when I get home, but its not great.


----------



## rich p (4 Nov 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> More pumpkin beer: Mashing Pumpkins from Jopen.
> 
> .


Isn't that where Flying Monkey lives?
I went on a pub crawl with another esteemed member of the forum last Thursday and ended up drinking 7 or so pints in some of Brighton's finest town centre boozers.
Harveys Best (of course), Gales HSB, Laines Brewery Best and I forget the rest in a blur.
BTW, I ended up with a UDI* from which I am still suffering.

* Unexplained Drinking Injury which is rumoured to have been caused by vaulting a railing and over-extending my hip replacement - hey ho!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Nov 2013)

Delinquents like you don't deserve the NHS.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Nov 2013)

Origamist said:


> I understand "Curious" has now to change it's name to "Ringmaster" due to a copyright infringement.



I've seen the Curious stuff in Waitrose, IPA and porter I think, I'm always lured away by the Thornbridge though.


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Nov 2013)

Mashing Pumpkins....Lmso! My sister lives just round the corner from the Cave in Glesca, so hopefully they'll have some of those beers you've just been talking about [oops, havering]...overheard an amusing bit of blether between one of the staff in Quel Vin [also a vg shop] just up the road and some, um. old school Glaswegians a while back-just a few crossed wires there..


----------



## rich p (4 Nov 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I've seen the Curious stuff in Waitrose, IPA and porter I think, I'm always lured away by the Thornbridge though.


 I tried a couple of pints of that with my gay mate last week - I was bi-curious.


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Nov 2013)

Bi-PA ?


----------



## slowmotion (4 Nov 2013)

rich p said:


> * Unexplained Drinking Injury which is rumoured to have been caused by vaulting a railing and over-extending my hip replacement - hey ho!


 
I believe that the late weekend shifts at A&E call such freak accidents "PUFO"s


Pissed up fell over.

Very best wishes for a swift recovery, Rich.


----------



## smutchin (7 Nov 2013)

Blimey. Stopped in at the Bottle Shop for a quick one on the way home and after a discussion with the nice young lady at the bar plumped for a Bristol Beer Factory Ultimate Raspberry Stout. 

File under WTF. 

It's bloody amazing. 

In a good way.


----------



## User169 (7 Nov 2013)

Local boozer has announced a De Struise evening on Sunday. Quite a good looking line-up..

On tap:
Tjeeses, Tjeeses Reserva, Motuecha and Black Albert

Bottle:
Svea IPA, Ypres, Roste Jeanne, Witte, Pannepot, Tjeeses 2013 and Tjeeses Reserva


----------



## smutchin (7 Nov 2013)

By the way, @Delftse Post - they had a couple of De Molens on tap but I eschewed them because they were both 8.5% and I didn't want anything quite so strong... Of course, the raspberry stout turned out to be 7.5%. Doh!

Also had a taste of the Evil Twin Yin, an Imperial stout designed to complement the Yang IPA in a black & tan. Quite something, though I'm not sure it's one I'd want to drink a whole bottle of by itself. I'd be interested in trying it with the Yang though...


----------



## User169 (7 Nov 2013)

@smutchin

Just had a look at their bottle list - v impressive. Some really obscure stuff - amazed to see Dochter van de Korenaar's Extase Double IPA. That's a really good Belgian-style IPA. Some interesting Dutch bottles - Emelisse's Espresso Stout and Rooie Dop's Utrecht Strong Ale, along with the De Molens.

Good selections from Alvinne, To Ol and Troubador and shed loads of Mikkeller!


----------



## smutchin (7 Nov 2013)

Oh yes, always an impressive selection. It's the only place I've ever seen Rodenbach Grand Cru in stock. And for anyone who knows their beer, that's always going to be a good sign.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Nov 2013)

Kick off the w/e with a touch of the DT's - it's frothy man!


----------



## rich p (8 Nov 2013)

Raspberry stout @smutchin ??? I'll take some convincing!


----------



## smutchin (8 Nov 2013)

rich p said:


> Raspberry stout @smutchin ??? I'll take some convincing!



I must admit I was initially sceptical but it works surprisingly well. It's made with Belgian yeast, which gives it a characteristic lambic sourness that combines well with the tartness of the raspberries and the roastiness of the dark malts. It's not nearly as sweet tasting or cloying as you might imagine.

The thing that really surprised me about it is that the novelty value didn't wear off - in fact, I would go so far as to say it improved as I got further down the pint. Although I'm not sure I would have gone for the same again if I'd stayed for a second pint last night.

Tbh, if I'm going for a fruit-flavoured beer, I'd probably rather have a decent Oude Kriek, but I'm glad I overcame my doubts and tried the raspberry stout. Very interesting.

I also had a good chat with Andrew, the owner of the Bottle Shop, and we discussed the matter of brewers who make extreme beers for extreme beer's sake, rather than for drinking's sake. He made an interesting point that modern artists make art for themselves, not for other people, and "modern brewing" might be considered in the same light. I took this thought away with me and mulled over it, and came to the conclusion that it's a somewhat specious argument - brewing is not art, whatever some brewers may think, and if they aren't making their beer as a commercial product designed to actually be drunk, they shouldn't be placing it in a commercial environment like a bar. 

But I do think there's a place for "extreme" beers when they're made well and are actually drinkable.


----------



## User169 (8 Nov 2013)

Brewdog in my new glass!


----------



## User169 (8 Nov 2013)

Oh, FFS. Why do my photos fall over? Never had this trouble with tapatalk!


----------



## rich p (8 Nov 2013)

Did you take your capacious handbag to the bar again DP or have you bought into the 'right beer in the right glass' culture?


----------



## User169 (8 Nov 2013)

rich p said:


> Did you take your capacious handbag to the bar again DP or have you bought into the 'right beer in the right glass' culture?



You have to have the right glass!

(Not saying I don't have a man bag mind)


----------



## smutchin (8 Nov 2013)

The right glass is the one with beer in it.


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Nov 2013)

I've enjoyed some Britneys from the Hardknott Brewery [Code Black and Infra Red]-tasty but very,um,lively. The guys in the Robert Gillow in Lancaster told me it was because their beers were a bir yeasty....when you poured them it was like a monster from a dodgy 50s SF film!


----------



## rich p (8 Nov 2013)

Maverick Goose said:


> I've enjoyed some Britneys from the Hardknott Brewery [Code Black and Infra Red]-tasty but very,um,lively. The guys in the Robert Gillow in Lancaster told me it was because their beers were a bir yeasty....when you poured them it was like a monster from a dodgy 50s SF film!


 Sounds like my homebrew which I am quaffing as I write!


----------



## User169 (8 Nov 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> You have to have the right glass!
> 
> (Not saying I don't have a man bag mind)



Hang on! Not saying I don't know someone with a handbag


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Nov 2013)

John Smith's in a mug at the Church Hall.


----------



## andrewpreston (9 Nov 2013)

I've "Liked" so many of the real ale posts I think I've got a drink problem... Main problem is I've got nothing to drink!


----------



## User169 (9 Nov 2013)

Another new glass - seems to work OK!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Nov 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Another new glass - seems to work OK!



Unlike the camera, can't you turn the phone?!

Brewfist froth monster.


----------



## User169 (9 Nov 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Unlike the camera, can't you turn the phone?!
> 
> Brewfist froth monster.



I'll try that next time! Nice looking selection - Sam Smiths, Beavertown and Partizan.


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Nov 2013)

I've really got to try homebrewing now-my grandad was really into it and I can still remember the smell of malt wafting through the house while I watched Jackanory. Jumpers for goalposts, hmmm....


----------



## smutchin (10 Nov 2013)

I've just put another batch of homebrew on this evening - a Woodforde's Wherry kit beefed up with the addition of a bunch of Fuggles hops and a bag of spraymalt, with further beefing up in a few days by dry-hopping with Goldings. All being well, it should be hitting peak condition in time for the family Christmas do...

I quite fancy doing some proper (all grain) brewing but kits make it so easy and the results can be excellent.


----------



## User169 (11 Nov 2013)

Pannepot Reserva on tap. Wow - the perfect autumn beer. 

(And a successful piccy!).


----------



## rich p (11 Nov 2013)

Congrats on the orientation success DP!


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Nov 2013)

Churs!


----------



## User169 (11 Nov 2013)

rich p said:


> Congrats on the orientation success DP!



And based on a 3BM tip!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Nov 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 32490
> Pannepot Reserva on tap. Wow - the perfect autumn beer.
> 
> (And a successful piccy!).



Mmmmm shlurp, Pannepot, and on tap, and reserva, you bas!!!


----------



## User169 (11 Nov 2013)

Now onto Tjeeses 2013 (another brew from De Struise). It's a tripel, but a bit sweet for me.


----------



## User169 (11 Nov 2013)

Last preprandial. Black Albert from De Struise. I love this this beer - beautifully balanced hoppy bitterness, roast malt and some chocolate sweetness as it warms up. 13%, but it hides it well.


----------



## smutchin (13 Nov 2013)

Went to an drinks do at a bar in Covent Garden last night and met up with a friend beforehand for a quick one in the Cross Keys. Had a pint of London Fields pale ale. Magnificent. It's a veritable hop monster.

The do was good but I would rather have spent the evening in the pub, drinking fine Brodies beers instead of the assortment of indistinguishable bottled foreign lagers that were on offer in the bar.


----------



## rich p (13 Nov 2013)

smutchin said:


> Went to an drinks do at a bar in Covent Garden last night and met up with a friend beforehand for a quick one in the Cross Keys. Had a pint of London Fields pale ale. Magnificent. It's a veritable hop monster.
> 
> The do was good but I would rather have spent the evening in the pub, drinking fine Brodies beers instead of the assortment of indistinguishable bottled foreign lagers that were on offer in the bar.


 What a wonderfully overblown entrance to the pub Smutch!


----------



## smutchin (13 Nov 2013)

rich p said:


> What a wonderfully overblown entrance to the pub Smutch!



Yes, it is rather splendid. It's a proper old Victorian boozer. Looks great inside too. One of my favourite pubs in London - couldn't very well not pay it a visit last night since I was over that way anyway.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Nov 2013)

smutchin said:


> Went to an drinks do at a bar in Covent Garden last night and met up with a friend beforehand for a quick one in the Cross Keys. Had a pint of London Fields pale ale. Magnificent. It's a veritable hop monster.
> 
> The do was good but I would rather have spent the evening in the pub, drinking fine Brodies beers instead of the assortment of indistinguishable bottled foreign lagers that were on offer in the bar.



Oh no, London Brewers Alliance beers to fizzy euro-wee!


----------



## rich p (13 Nov 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Oh no, London Brewers Alliance beers to fizzy euro-wee!


 Euro - oui in France Ed!


----------



## Paulus (13 Nov 2013)

I called into my local hostelery, The Mitre Inn, and had a couple of pints of Crafty Devil from the Thwaites brewery from Blackburn, Lancashire A very nice pint to. 4.3%, nice ruby red colour. It went down a treat.


----------



## smutchin (13 Nov 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Oh no, London Brewers Alliance beers to fizzy euro-wee!



This was a truly multicultural event - they offered fizzy asian-wee and fizzy american-wee as well. It was only when I eventually moved on to the red wine that I realised my taste buds weren't faulty and yes, they really were all devoid of flavour.

Mind you, most things taste bland after a Brodies.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Nov 2013)

smutchin said:


> Mind you, most things taste bland after a Brodies.



Don't know them, that Black IPA looks yumtus.


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Nov 2013)

Must go and have a beer-I don't have a drink so that means I have a serious drinking problem!


----------



## User169 (15 Nov 2013)

Whoever decided that children's music lessons should take place on Friday night is a genius.

Mines a Black Albert..




.


----------



## User169 (15 Nov 2013)

Oh, FFS


----------



## rich p (15 Nov 2013)

I thought it was a cool lampshade DP


----------



## User169 (15 Nov 2013)

Brewdog's Old World IPA. Quite restrained for Brewdog. A bit too much initial citrus, but a really good biscuit malt finish.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Nov 2013)

Been posted to Australia?


----------



## User169 (15 Nov 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Been posted to Australia?



Gggrrrrrr!!


----------



## User169 (15 Nov 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Been posted to Australia?



The de molen shop has just got in some black Betty from beavertown. Might head over tomorrow.


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Nov 2013)

Sounds like a Macc Lads song...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Nov 2013)

Mora Birra Doppio Malto - Italian beer brewed with coffee and demerara sugar, 9%. Picked it up in an Italian caff in St Helens. It's not bad, slightly thin but a nice coffee flavour - molti benne!






The wine is Mrs 3BM's.


----------



## User169 (16 Nov 2013)

According to the local weekend rag today, the average delft adult is less overweight than the average nederlander, but drinks more booze! 

I'm celebrating this excellent news by blowing the froth from a bourbon barrel aged Tjeeses Reserva 2012 from De Struise. (Note matching glassware).


----------



## User169 (16 Nov 2013)

Old World Russian Imp Stout by Brewdog. Nothing too fancy, but pretty sound with some nice peat flavour in the background.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Nov 2013)

Building up for a snooze on the sofa DP?

Just got a small collection in from one of the local emporiums, buy 2 get 1 free, I only wanted 4 but had to accept 6 in the end, shame really but there we go...


----------



## User169 (16 Nov 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Building up for a snooze on the sofa DP?
> ...



I wish. Doubtless, I'll be despatched to collect some groceries

Show us a piccie of your haul!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Nov 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Show us a piccie of your haul!


----------



## User169 (16 Nov 2013)

Mikkeller Summit. Nice bit of pine in this one. Shocking glassware!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Nov 2013)

Good selection of St Bernie in the cooler, can't see what's on the lower shelves though.


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Nov 2013)

hehehe....know the feeling!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Nov 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 32659
> Mikkeller Summit. Nice bit of pine in this one. Shocking glassware!!



I can make out some DT too, far right,middle shelf.


----------



## User169 (16 Nov 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I can make out some DT too, far right,middle shelf.



To the right of the St bernie is Troubadour Magma (troubadours beers are excellenet). To the right of that are some Dutch ciders (weird). Under the st bernie is moeder overste, dottignes and caracoles (I think). Cant recognize anything else!


----------



## alans220 (16 Nov 2013)

Peroni this evening.........


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Nov 2013)

Ludlow Brewery Stairway beer, nice crisp ale made with sladek hops, normally used in that there lager stuff. Nice beer this one.


----------



## alans220 (17 Nov 2013)

Samuel Adams, mmmm, oneof my favs...


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Nov 2013)

Just a couple of pints of Palmer's Copper Ale this afternoon for me-every day is like sunday..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Nov 2013)

Tough times at Duvel.


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Nov 2013)

Certainly looks that way for sure


----------



## smutchin (21 Nov 2013)

I was moving my St Peters Ruby Red Ale home brew out to the garage this evening, for cold conditioning, and couldn't resist cracking one open to check its progress... 

Ooh, this is nice! Think I need to leave it to mature a bit longer before really getting stuck in but it's very drinkable already... Mmmmm. Maybe I'd better open just one more bottle to check for consistency...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Nov 2013)

Happy to offer a second opinion @smutchin. Sometimes you have to put yourself out for your fellow man.


----------



## smutchin (21 Nov 2013)

Heh. I'd better put one aside for you because I have a feeling these 40 bottles aren't going to last very long...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Nov 2013)

Wowsers, outstanding!


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Nov 2013)

I have got to get me some of that hubba bubba


----------



## smutchin (24 Nov 2013)

Transferred the Xmas brew to the barrel yesterday. Had to have a small taster, of course, just to check it's ok... Bloody hell! It's good stuff, if I say so myself. Reminds me a bit of the Courage Directors that I used to sup in large quantities as a youth. 

I know it will be even better when I've given it a few weeks to condition and clear, but I could happily drink the lot right now.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Nov 2013)

Trapped in a hotel room in Fife, the wifi doesn't stretch as far as this end of the flop house so I've had to throw myself at the mercy of 3G! The heating appears to be stuck on full blast, the room is hotter than a glass blowers armpit. There are however compensations, I've discovered the nearby Aldi has a large selection of Scotchish beer, I'm not here for long enough to try it all without getting really pissed for the next 3 nights so I'm trying to gauge the best ones. First up is a dark ale called Kessog from the Loch Lomond Brewery, really nice clean beer, subtle malty flavour, quality stuff - I could get more from it given a real glass but as they only have plastic tumblers here I'm swigging from the bottle!


----------



## rich p (26 Nov 2013)

Isn't there a lounge you can loaf around in surreptitiously swigging?


----------



## Maverick Goose (26 Nov 2013)

Just been trying some Westmalle Trappist beer mmm-silence is golden and so is the beer!


----------



## rich p (26 Nov 2013)

I'm off to the pub for a selection of Harveys, Palmers and whatever guest beer they have on tonight. Of which more later.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Nov 2013)

rich p said:


> I'm off to the pub for a selection of Harveys, Palmers and whatever guest beer they have on tonight. Of which more later.



Don't have too many, you'll come back all opinionated.


----------



## User169 (26 Nov 2013)

rich p said:


> I'm off to the pub for a selection of Harveys, Palmers and whatever guest beer they have on tonight. Of which more later.



No leaping over fences you old reprobate!!


----------



## rich p (26 Nov 2013)

Usually 4 plus a nightcap Ed!
I am more mature now DP but a timely reminder!


----------



## Maverick Goose (26 Nov 2013)

As the great Morrissey said, "I drank one,or was it four,and when I drank more I fell on the floor"...


----------



## rich p (26 Nov 2013)

4 plus a Glenlivet. Hey ho. All Harveys - why choose anything else!


----------



## smutchin (27 Nov 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I've discovered the nearby Aldi has a large selection of Scotchish beer, I'm not here for long enough to try it all without getting really ****ed for the next 3 nights so I'm trying to gauge the best ones.



If they have anything from the Black Isle Brewery, I recommend it.

Good to see Scotchish beers going through something of a revival after the dark S&N years.


----------



## Crackle (30 Nov 2013)

3 for a fiver - no idea - never had any of them. If I don't like them I'll drink the ketchup




One down two to go (it's not pink in real life)


----------



## gavgav (30 Nov 2013)

As a reward for spending most of the day constructing an ikea wardrobe, I have a bottle of Tall Toad from the hawkshead brewery to enjoy. Special edition one for the Cumbria comic festival


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Nov 2013)

I've tried the Boondoggle and the Fursty Ferret and would happily give both a few more whirls....churs!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Nov 2013)

smutchin said:


> If they have anything from the Black Isle Brewery, I recommend it.
> 
> Good to see Scotchish beers going through something of a revival after the dark S&N years.



Didn't get a chance at any more, in fact had to give one away. It's logged for next time though.

Sammy Smith's Oatmeal Stout kickin' it off tonight.


----------



## Crackle (30 Nov 2013)

Maverick Goose said:


> I've tried the Boondoggle and the Fursty Ferret and would happily give both a few more whirls....churs!


So far I'd tend to agree and in that order too. I put the 2nd one up to a vote at the dinner table and Fursty Ferret won. Proving, it's all in the name.


----------



## rich p (30 Nov 2013)

My son has just donated this to his old man...it's possible that it will be the first decent Italian beer I've tasted
Doppio malto artigianale


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Nov 2013)

Both brewed just up the road from me


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Nov 2013)

rich p said:


> My son has just donated this to his old man...it's possible that it will be the first decent Italian beer I've tasted
> Doppio malto artigianale



Same brewery as the coffee one I had the other week!


----------



## rich p (30 Nov 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Same brewery as the coffee one I had the other week!


 Any good? I've just been informed that I have to wait until he arrives for lunch tomorrow so we can do a macho-bonding tasting!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2797539, member: 259"]I love that. Makes you feel like you should be smerking park drives and wearing a white collarless shirt and a surgical truss.[/quote]

I've no idea what you're on about but I agree anyway.


----------



## smutchin (30 Nov 2013)

@RichP - I have a feeling that might be one of the Italians that's brewed by Eddie Gadd in Ramsgate. It'll be bloody good if it is! Might be bloody good even if it isn't. 

Having a night off drinking tonight (after three pints of Landlord at lunchtime yesterday and three bottles of homebrew in the evening) but I'm about to put the next batch of homebrew on - a Coopers Irish Stout. Wondering whether to do it straight or tinker with it by adding some of these EKG hops I've got left over from last time...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Nov 2013)

rich p said:


> Any good? I've just been informed that I have to wait until he arrives for lunch tomorrow so we can do a macho-bonding tasting!



It was pretty good, drink it now and get him to bring another tomorrow for your mano e mano session.


----------



## rich p (30 Nov 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It was pretty good, drink it now and get him to bring another tomorrow for your mano e mano session.


 heh! He wouldn't mind but I'm all beered out and into the vino rosso adesso! Cin cin!


----------



## Crackle (30 Nov 2013)

Right, errr.....one down.... two.....

no wait, I've drunk one...errr...... two

I've drunk ....... two and err.....

....one fusty hoot and a hooty fust is....errr......


There's none left.


It's not about quality is it. Is this thread about quality?


----------



## User169 (30 Nov 2013)

Got these two eisbocks today from the snappily named "stichting noord-hollandse alternatieve bierbrouwers". It's one of these breweries which gets all the beer made on contract - largely in Belgium I think.

The two are more or less the same beer, although the one on the right is aged on wood. 

Just cracked open the regular version. Not a bad autumn beer - pretty sweet and spicy, but grain and hop flavour too.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Nov 2013)

It's the plastic dinosaur that's doing it for me DP.


----------



## User169 (1 Dec 2013)

Old school Belgian loveliness with Liefmans Goudenband. The brewery's now owned by Duvel and this is their only decent beer, but it's superb. 

Complex and sweet with a serious sour kick. It's aged on wood, so you also get a bit of a vanilla flavour too. One of my desert island beers.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Dec 2013)

Beavertown Smog Rocket, pictured in the new tradition with a random object.


----------



## User169 (1 Dec 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> pictured in the new tradition with a random object.



This could be interesting!


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Dec 2013)

Beavertown....nice name...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Dec 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> This could be interesting!



Game on!


----------



## smutchin (1 Dec 2013)

My entry for this year's Turner Prize - "Homebrew With Small Elephant"...


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Dec 2013)

MMmmmm....love those polysemic discourses!


----------



## rich p (2 Dec 2013)

I tried the artisan Italian beers I mentioned above, yesterday with s and s-i-l (and Seb!)
The double malt was okay but a tang of dandelion and burdock was a bit disconcerting.
The blond was a decent Leffe like ale though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Dec 2013)

3 glasses, shouldn't the boy have his in a beaker?


----------



## rich p (2 Dec 2013)

I finally got round to trying Fran's chilli beer...(post passim) It was undrinkably hot and pointless. Never again. Here was the chilli from the bottle. Yukkkkkk!!!!!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Dec 2013)

I'd like to extol the considerable virtues of the wonderful beers produced by The Lord Nelson Brewery Hotel in Sydney Australia. They kept me happy and well lubricated during my recent short trip to that awesome city and saved me from the ubiquitous yellow tide that is otherwise consumed in that far off land.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Dec 2013)

I found some of this in my local convenience store, which surprised me - it was the first craft beer I've ever seen in there. And what's more it wasn't bad. Like a light Belgian red: fruity, bread-notes, hint of hops and a nice lingering sweetness. I think this will be my go-to emergency winter beer, assuming they keep getting it in.


----------



## User169 (3 Dec 2013)

Local boozer is trying to kill me. 

New on tap: emelisse's barrel aged Sorachi ace single hop Russian imp stout; and gonzo barrel aged imp porter from flying dog.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Dec 2013)

BrewDog O'Clock in Newcastle, I've had tasters of Dead Metaphor, Libertine, Cocoa Psycho and Tokyo*, all very good even the outrageous Tokyo* at +18% which seemed to have too much taste, too many flavours! Settled for a half of the DM at an acceptable 6.3, nice thick oatmealy stout, served slightly too chilled if I'm being fussy but very nice all the same.


----------



## User169 (4 Dec 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> served slightly too chilled if I'm being fussy but very nice all the same.


 
Not at all. V irritating for high gravity stouts. You have to wait half a hour for them to wake up!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Dec 2013)

Quick 1/3 of Libertine Black IPA, in the right glass to get a nose full of hoppy fulfilment too! 

Iggy Pop and The Velvets on the stereo as a bonus!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Dec 2013)

Managed to edit my first post before someone pointed out I'd typed 'oatmealy stoat' - a mistake weaselly made!


----------



## Crackle (4 Dec 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Managed to edit my first post before someone pointed out I'd typed 'oatmealy stoat' - a mistake weaselly made!


The first pic in the pub is a stoat and the second a weasel. Stoats are bigger.


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Dec 2013)

Not to be confused with fursty ferrets!


----------



## User169 (4 Dec 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> BrewDog O'Clock in Newcastle, I've had tasters of Dead Metaphor, Libertine, Cocoa Psycho and Tokyo*, all very good even the outrageous Tokyo* at +18% which seemed to have too much taste, too many flavours! Settled for a half of the DM at an acceptable 6.3, nice thick oatmealy stout, served slightly too chilled if I'm being fussy but very nice all the same.


 
Not heard of Dead Metaphor - I'll look out for that one. Also want to give Cocoa Psycho another go.

I recently tried two new ones - Santa Paws (scotch ale) and Hoppy Christmas (pale ale). Neither was that good and I poured the Santa Paws away after a couple of swigs. Someone told me that both were brewed for the Brazilian market, but by the time they were ready it was too late to send them to Brazil in time for Christmas and so they've decided to flog them in Europe. Not their finest offerings.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Dec 2013)

There seemed to be dozens of new varieties of brewdog bottled beer. Can't really see the point, maybe they're trying too hard, they're only appealing to their own customer base surely?!


----------



## Crackle (5 Dec 2013)

Busy evening, so I needed a quick release....


----------



## User169 (6 Dec 2013)

3 new Dutch beers for this evening: zundert, NLs new Trappist beer; marshmallow winter beer from Emelisse; and puike pale ale from a newish brewery in Amsterdam.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Dec 2013)

I am missing Tokyo's last beer fest of the year on Sunday because I am going to be running up mountains. Not sure I made the right choice here...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Dec 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I am missing Tokyo's last beer fest of the year on Sunday because I am going to be running up mountains. Not sure I made the right choice here...



You've made the right choice, glugging beer at a Tokyo beer festival sounds rubbish.


----------



## smutchin (6 Dec 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> 3 new Dutch beers for this evening: zundert, NLs new Trappist beer; marshmallow winter beer from Emelisse; and puike pale ale from a newish brewery in Amsterdam.



OMG! Slight Proustian moment... Sorry for going OT, but... DP, my parents have the complete set of those Dutch houses from the days when my dad's job required him to fly with KLM several times a year (all the genever inside them has long since evaporated). We're talking a good 20 years ago. Do they still do them?


----------



## rich p (6 Dec 2013)

Harveys brewery in Lewes had a late night open evening (along with the rest of the town) yesterday. I spent a fair bit of time in their yard admiring the dray horses and even longer in their shop sampling freebies and in their pub paying for their Best Bitter, the Christmas Ale (7%) and the Old.
The 7% tastes very strong, unlike a lot of Belgian beers which sneakily hide their potency. The Old was pretty easy to drink with a nice subtle malty flavour.


----------



## User169 (6 Dec 2013)

smutchin said:


> OMG! Slight Proustian moment... Sorry for going OT, but... DP, my parents have the complete set of those Dutch houses from the days when my dad's job required him to fly with KLM several times a year (all the genever inside them has long since evaporated). We're talking a good 20 years ago. Do they still do them?



Smutch - yes, KLM still does them! Got the ones in the photo on a trip to california a couple of years ago. Theres even an app nowadays with info on all of the houses that theyre based on and so you can keep track of which ones you still need to complete the set.


----------



## rich p (6 Dec 2013)

p.s. This was some of the night's entertainment! Bloody noisy when they played inside the pubs...


----------



## smutchin (6 Dec 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Smutch - yes, KLM still does them! Got the ones in the photo on a trip to california a couple of years ago. Theres even an app nowadays with info on all of the houses that theyre based on and so you can keep track of which ones you still need to complete the set.



Blimey. Seems they've added quite a few more to the collection since my dad's frequent flying days. He also had the British Caledonian chess set. And I used to use airline bags to carry my school books in, long before they were fashionable - the same hipster c***s who used to mock me for it were paying through the teeth for the same bags 20 years later.

Anyway, I digress... back to the beer... funnily enough, it's probably the several pints of Jack Frost I had at lunchtime that's making me come over all nostalgic like this... #friday


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Dec 2013)

Adnam's finest...


----------



## rich p (6 Dec 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Adnam's finest...
> 
> View attachment 33721


 I can see you're 3rd from the left but who are the others?


----------



## rich p (6 Dec 2013)

I'm about to try an Orval for the first time. A blushing virgin


----------



## Crackle (6 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> I'm about to try an Orval for the first time. A blushing virgin


Is that a reference to your avatar pic. What are you going to make them say, 'bottle of geer' and shouldn't they be green?


----------



## Crackle (6 Dec 2013)

My local stockist has lots of American beers and I'm not sure if this is good or not, especially as I've hardly dented the Belgium section

http://theshipinabottle.co.uk/beers/american

What say the.............you lot?


----------



## User169 (6 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> I'm about to try an Orval for the first time. A blushing virgin



Well??


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> I'm about to try an Orval for the first time. A blushing virgin



And??


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Dec 2013)

Crackle said:


> My local stockist has lots of American beers and I'm not sure if this is good or not, especially as I've hardly dented the Belgium section
> 
> http://theshipinabottle.co.uk/beers/american
> 
> What say the.............you lot?



Well stocked beer shop Crax, lots of good stuff going on, I don't know many of the American beers though, the main problem you find is that they over hop, a lot. Buy lots of that Duvel Trip Hop if they've still got it, lovely stuff.


----------



## rich p (7 Dec 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Well??


 Underwhelmed to be honest.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Dec 2013)

Crackle said:


> My local stockist has lots of American beers and I'm not sure if this is good or not, especially as I've hardly dented the Belgium section
> 
> http://theshipinabottle.co.uk/beers/american
> 
> What say the.............you lot?



Rogue stuff is good. Brooklyn is okay but a bit boring. I don't know the others!


----------



## Crackle (7 Dec 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Well stocked beer shop Crax, lots of good stuff going on, I don't know many of the American beers though, the main problem you find is that they over hop, a lot. Buy lots of that Duvel Trip Hop if they've still got it, lovely stuff.


I couldn't see the triple hop, got a Leffe, Duvel and a Chimay for now



Flying_Monkey said:


> Rogue stuff is good. Brooklyn is okay but a bit boring. I don't know the others!


Noted. Might try some before xmas


----------



## User169 (7 Dec 2013)

Flying Dog are reliable. They're just about to stop importing into Europe, bar two or three of their beers, so now is a good time try while you have the chance.

Goose Island is an interesting one. It started up in the 80s and developed a decent reputation. Recently though they sold a controlling interest to AB-InBev prompting some to stop drinking their beer. There's an ongoing discussion in beer nerd world as to whether they can still call themselves craft brewers.


----------



## smutchin (7 Dec 2013)

Crackle said:


> My local stockist has lots of American beers and I'm not sure if this is good or not, especially as I've hardly dented the Belgium section
> 
> http://theshipinabottle.co.uk/beers/american
> 
> What say the.............you lot?



You *must* try the Alaskan Smoked Porter. It's a bit different to the typical rauchbier - nicer, I reckon. Not to everyone's taste though. 

I'd try the Magic Hat one too - I know of them by reputation but haven't actually tasted any of their beers. 

I've has the FD K9 but I honestly can't remember what it was like. Not sure I was a huge fan though.


----------



## smutchin (7 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> Underwhelmed to be honest.



Pffft.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Dec 2013)

Chapelle Northaen, 11 Siecles De Normandie. Big frothy earthy musty slightly sweet, doesn't taste like an 11%er, not bad at all, very drinkable!


----------



## rich p (7 Dec 2013)

smutchin said:


> Pffft.


 further research required?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Dec 2013)




----------



## Crackle (8 Dec 2013)

I was about to open this bottle of Old Growler when the absence of a tin of black beans forced me to change my dinner plans and open some wine. So white wine instead. The old growler will have to wait.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Dec 2013)

Crackle said:


> I was about to open this bottle of Old Growler when the absence of a tin of black beans forced me to change my dinner plans and open some wine. So white wine instead. The old growler will have to wait.



Ponce.


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> further research required?


 Beer always demands further research!


----------



## Crackle (8 Dec 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ponce.


It's only an Aussie white though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Dec 2013)

Crackle said:


> It's only an Aussie white though.



For Sheilas surely!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Dec 2013)

Shep Neame Brilliant ale, slim pickings at the shop, they'd sold out of the IPA so I settled for this, it's a rehash of an old recipe now brewed with cascade hops. S'alright I guess.


----------



## rich p (8 Dec 2013)

Crackle said:


> It's only an Aussie white though.


 Good God.


----------



## smutchin (9 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> further research required?



Well, the thing about Orval is its secondary fermentation in the bottle, which means it can vary a lot depending on the age of the bottle and how well it's been looked after. So yes, definitely try another one - it may be that you've had a duff bottle.

The other thing about Orval is that it's a supremely well balanced beer. Malt, yeast and hops in perfect harmony. It's not one of your edgy, experimental, break-all-the-rules Mikkellers or overblown, mouthy, all-fur-coat-and-no-knickers American Hop Monsters, it's just a well made, complex but well-rounded Belgian ale. If you're expecting something "out there", you may well end up disappointed.

Of all the world's supposed "classic" beers I've tried, only two have truly lived up to their reputation and my expectations - Orval and Rodenbach Grand Cru. Orval would be my Desert Island Beer.


----------



## rich p (9 Dec 2013)

That's a helluva testimonial!! I'll give it another trial Smutch!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Dec 2013)

Even a pleb like me knows it's good stuff rich.


----------



## rich p (9 Dec 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Even a pleb like me knows it's good stuff rich.


 ...but you're a refined, bon viveur 3BM!


----------



## Crackle (9 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> ...but you're a refined, bon viveur 3BM!


Is that pisshead in French?


----------



## User169 (10 Dec 2013)

Black Malt and Body Salts from To Ol. A "Black IIPA", for heavens sake. Tasty, but served way too cold - a perennial problem here where everything's served at pils temp.

Edit: boozer is blasting out hey Jude, FFS. I've already been subjected to Rolling Stones. It's putting me right off.

Edit 2: Hendrix. I'll keep you posted.

Edit 3: beach boys! the bar person is Spanish: I can't think of any other explanation


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Dec 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> I'll keep you posted.


----------



## User169 (10 Dec 2013)

No


threebikesmcginty said:


>


no idea what's occurring now, but the Chinese fellas sitting next to me started head banging at the last number.

Edit : Beatles


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Dec 2013)

Tried a black IPA [Code Black] from the Hardknott Brewery in the Robert Gillow [well worth a visit, also the Merchants a few doors away] in Lancaster a few months back.........plenty of punchy flavours but very er, keen to escape from the glass!


----------



## rich p (11 Dec 2013)

4 pints of Harveys Best again tonight - I think I'm in a rut!


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Dec 2013)

Sounds like a good rut to me!


----------



## User169 (13 Dec 2013)

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## smutchin (13 Dec 2013)

Which one do you agree with - the young lady or the young gent?

(That young lady really needs to work on her camera angles. Unless it was deliberate. In which case: bravo!)


----------



## Large (13 Dec 2013)

Tactical Nuclear Penguin, anyone?


----------



## Crackle (13 Dec 2013)

@threebikesmcginty that triple hop you recommended is 15 squid a bottle. it's a big bottle but....... 15 squid.........


----------



## Haitch (13 Dec 2013)

Crackle said:


> @threebikesmcginty that triple hop you recommended is 15 squid a bottle. it's a big bottle but....... 15 squid.........


 
Is that the Duvel? One euro 95 cents for a third of litre here. Abut five squids a litre.


----------



## User169 (13 Dec 2013)

Large said:


> Tactical Nuclear Penguin, anyone?



Have you tried it? I had a sip of the Bismark one and didn't really like it.


----------



## smutchin (13 Dec 2013)

I think I've tried both Tactical Nuclear Penguin and Sink The Bismarck, but for some reason, I really can't remember anything about either...


----------



## User169 (13 Dec 2013)

Kompaan 39 - a stout brewed with port. Sounds a bit dodge, but it's not bad at all - the ports pretty restrained thankfully.

It's from yet another small brewery which has recently started up - in The Hague this time. Lekkah! (as they say in haags).


----------



## User169 (13 Dec 2013)

smutchin said:


> I think I've tried both Tactical Nuclear Penguin and Sink The Bismarck, but for some reason, I really can't remember anything about either...



There's generally no good reason to stick beer in an ice cream maker! 

great marketing for brewdog though - if they were as good at making beer as they are at self-publicity, their brews would be truly sensational.


----------



## User169 (13 Dec 2013)

Kujo, a coffee stout from Flying Dog. Making the most of this as they're stopping export from the US.


----------



## Crackle (13 Dec 2013)

Alan H said:


> Is that the Duvel? One euro 95 cents for a third of litre here. Abut five squids a litre.


Yep. Quite a difference, triple hop, triple price.


----------



## rich p (13 Dec 2013)

Crackle said:


> Yep. Quite a difference, triple hop, triple price.


 3BM is loaded ...
...every Friday night at least


----------



## Crackle (13 Dec 2013)

I can report that the Old Growler I posted earlier in the thread is delicious. Shame as they had no more before when I was trying to buy one to keep it company.


----------



## rich p (13 Dec 2013)

In the light of DP's picture of the anal couple may I offer this graffiti-ed Dyson hand-dryer in my local...


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Dec 2013)

We have beer to help us survive Christmas shopping-give me Christmas hopping instead


----------



## Crackle (13 Dec 2013)

Bottle of Hooky next. Not bad. Should probably have stuck to the Ruby beers, which I think I'll buy more of but this isn't bad.






I blame an upbringing on Brown bitter for my tastes. I like the fizzy Belgian stuff too but it doesn't have the same place in my heart.


----------



## simon the viking (14 Dec 2013)

@User1314 I thought I would reply to you in this thread reference "Porter" rather high jack the chip pan fire thread..... If you ever get a chance you *HAVE GOT TO TRY* Burton Bridge "Bramble Stout" absolutely gorgeous beer


----------



## simon the viking (14 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> View attachment 34241
> In the light of DP's picture of the anal couple may I offer this graffiti-ed Dyson hand-dryer in my local...


Best Graffiti I saw in pub toilet was written on the Condom machine..... "Insert baby for refund"


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Dec 2013)

Crackle said:


> Bottle of Hooky next. Not bad. Should probably have stuck to the Ruby beers, which I think I'll buy more of but this isn't bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try Old and also Twelve Days, stronger and darker.

I'm in Barcelona, only seen fizzy wee so far do haven't bothered.


----------



## User169 (14 Dec 2013)

XX Rye Tripel Reserva 2012 (Bourbon Barrel Aged) from De Struise.

Dark for a tripel. Can taste tripel type esters, but also get quadruple dried fruit and then vanilla bourbon.

Brekkie is sorted!


----------



## smutchin (14 Dec 2013)

Just had a taste of the stout I've got on the go at the moment... Phwoar! Dry as a bone, roasty flavours with a hit of astringent hop bitterness, about 5% abv. Magic.


----------



## Crackle (14 Dec 2013)

Goose Island Honkers ale, described as an English ale, which I didn't realize when I bought it






It isn't an English ale but it's nay bad. A touch fizzy, which is very un-ale like and a bit dry for me but drinkable, definitely drinkable.

They had very few of the American beers you chaps recommended. I got that and a K9 which Smutch was a bit vague about. That's next.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Dec 2013)

Slim pickings...


----------



## Crackle (14 Dec 2013)

smutchin said:


> You *must* try the Alaskan Smoked Porter. It's a bit different to the typical rauchbier - nicer, I reckon. Not to everyone's taste though.
> 
> I'd try the Magic Hat one too - I know of them by reputation but haven't actually tasted any of their beers.
> 
> *I've has the FD K9* but I honestly can't remember what it was like. Not sure I was a huge fan though.








Yeah, not to my tastes unfortunately. A bit liquorice'ee, which I don't like.

I'll move on from the American beers I think. Might get a re-visit in the new year.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Dec 2013)

Harviestoun Porter, the label says viscous, bittersweet and dark, that's it really - good stuff too!


----------



## Crackle (15 Dec 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Harviestoun Porter, the label says viscous, bittersweet and dark, that's it really - good stuff too!
> 
> View attachment 34413


Think I saw that in the shop. One for next time.


----------



## rich p (15 Dec 2013)

smutchin said:


> Just had a taste of the stout I've got on the go at the moment... Phwoar! Dry as a bone, roasty flavours with a hit of astringent hop bitterness, about 5% abv. Magic.


Which make was it Smutch? I may give a stout a go.


----------



## smutchin (15 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> Which make was it Smutch? I may give a stout a go.



It's a Coopers Irish Stout, made with 1kg dark DME plus a cup of sugar, and brewed to 20L rather than 23L, just to bump the OG up even further. I also chucked in some Fuggles hops I had left over from the last brew - not strictly necessary but I like the extra hoppiness.


----------



## Smurfy (15 Dec 2013)

I've just looked in here for the first time ever, and rather foolishly thought that like the 'Tea?' thread, this thread wouldn't actually be about Beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Dec 2013)

*BEER OF THE YEAR AWARDS 2013*

*Entries welcome - make up your own categories*

How about it?

I'm going for the following 3 beauties: 

Light session beer (breakfast to bedtime) - Harviestoun, Bitter and Twisted, lovely crisp 4% light hoppy beer - yumtus.

Bestest beer in the whole wide world - The Kernel, Export India Porter, consistently fabulous, superb porter, exactly as it should be - roasttacular.

Something a bit Special - DeMolen, Hel & Verdoemenis 666, wonderful stuff, a 10% imperial stout to be savoured, lucky enough to try this a few times courtesy (at £8 a pop) of the Brewdog pub in Newcastle, think I've still got a lingering aftertaste of this one, it was that good.


----------



## User169 (17 Dec 2013)

Best session Ale - Velduil from Het Uiltje - great summer American Amber Ale and not too strong.

Favourite of 2013 - Hel en Vedoemenis Misto b.a. from De Molen - bottled in January 2013, it's gradually been getting better as I've tried bottles over the year. Still haven't tried the 666 version

Nice review here of the basic Hel en Vedoemenis. I love the way he just chucks everything in the glass.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVvq0-PPrp8


----------



## glasgowcyclist (17 Dec 2013)

This Sunday coming Aldi has the following in at £1.99 per bottle (330ml)
Innis & Gunn Treacle Porter
Innis & Gunn Spiced Rum Finish
Innis & Gunn Canadian Cherrywood Finish

GC


----------



## smutchin (17 Dec 2013)

I've just checked and The Bottle Shop in Canterbury has Hel & Verdoemenis "Bunnahbain" b.a. (£7.50) and the non-barrel-aged version listed as in stock (£6). Might have to call in and get a bottle or two - that'll be a nice Christmas present to myself, I reckon.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Dec 2013)

smutchin said:


> I've just checked and The Bottle Shop in Canterbury has Hel & Verdoemenis "Bunnahbain" b.a. (£7.50) and the non-barrel-aged version listed as in stock (£6). *Might have to call in and get a bottle or two* - that'll be a nice Christmas present to myself, I reckon.



Just buy it all.


----------



## smutchin (17 Dec 2013)

DP, I've just noticed a few other items of interest on the Bottle Shop's current list... Hmmmm....


----------



## User169 (17 Dec 2013)

smutchin said:


> DP, I've just noticed a few other items of interest on the Bottle Shop's current list... Hmmmm....
> 
> View attachment 34489


 
Very nice! Black Albert is great and Pannepot is one of my all-time favourites. That's quite pricey though.

Edit: A friend told me that you can get De Struise to make a custom beer for you. You select th basic beer, your barrel of choice and any additives, they put it together for you and then bottle it when it's aged.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Dec 2013)

Pannepot is the staff of life.


----------



## User169 (17 Dec 2013)

The De Molen selection at the local boozer..


----------



## User169 (17 Dec 2013)

Ongelovlijke Thomas (Doubting Thomas) from Jopen. It seems to be an aged version from 2011, but not entirely sure it works. I think it's supposed to be a DIPA, but it's lost freshness and I'm not sure what's left is that great.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Dec 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> The De Molen selection at the local boozer..
> 
> View attachment 34496



I don't like you anymore.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Dec 2013)

Popped into Sourced Market at St Panc earlier, bought a few new goodies, more of which later. They had some specials by Beavertown which looked quite interesting, nice packaging too but check the prices, outrageous even for that London! Some nobber bought 2 of each while I was there and an overpriced book about London craft beer for ten quid.


----------



## User169 (18 Dec 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Popped into Sourced Market at St Panc earlier, bought a few new goodies, more of which later. They had some specials by Beavertown which looked quite interesting, nice packaging too but check the prices, outrageous even for that London! Some nobber bought 2 of each while I was there and an overpriced book about London craft beer for ten quid.


 
Wow. That's quite pricey!

(although I did once pay more than that for a bottle of Westmalle Tripel of uncertain age - I might as well have puffed on flat lucozade)


----------



## rich p (18 Dec 2013)

£14.95!!!!!
How many bottles do you get for that?


----------



## Crackle (18 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> £14.95!!!!!
> How many bottles do you get for that?


Yeah, you can get three bottles of a nice Aussie Shiraz for that or half a bottle of French plonk from Majestic: Ridiculous.


----------



## rich p (18 Dec 2013)

Crackle said:


> Yeah, you can get three bottles of a nice Aussie Shiraz for that or half a bottle of French plonk from Majestic: Ridiculous.


Tosser
My very own value wine...
http://www.majestic.co.uk/Cuvee-de-...ontent=09357&gclid=CMTEgJyVursCFWTnwgodqhEA8A


----------



## Crackle (18 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> Tosser
> My very own value wine...
> http://www.majestic.co.uk/Cuvee-de-...ontent=09357&gclid=CMTEgJyVursCFWTnwgodqhEA8A



I'm seeing parallels, dense, says the description.


----------



## User169 (18 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2827950, member: 259"]There are some good reviews on Amazon for Buckies. 

[/quote]

I think the guy that says he's drunk 6 to 8 bottles a week from the age of 15 is actually serious!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> Tosser
> My very own value wine...
> http://www.majestic.co.uk/Cuvee-de-...ontent=09357&gclid=CMTEgJyVursCFWTnwgodqhEA8A



**** off!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Dec 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Wow. That's quite pricey!
> 
> (although I did once pay more than that for a bottle of Westmalle Tripel of uncertain age - I might as well have puffed on flat lucozade)



If you can get DeMo 666 for £8 in a pub and that's the best beer money can buy then they're taking the pee I rec.


----------



## rich p (18 Dec 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> **** off!


Charming


----------



## User169 (18 Dec 2013)

Saw this earlier in the week which was musing on prices charged for limited editions..

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...6/limited-edition-beer-meantime-brewers-craft


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> Charming



Only teasing, you old scrote.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Dec 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Saw this earlier in the week which was musing on prices charged for limited editions..
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...6/limited-edition-beer-meantime-brewers-craft



Interesting article, I dunno, I'm ok to pay for quality just not £14.95.


----------



## rich p (18 Dec 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Only teasing, you old scrote.


Oh, I know that!


----------



## rich p (18 Dec 2013)

Back in the day when Harveys was rare, I was still a virgin and dinosaurs roamed the earth...

...King & Barnes of Horsham produced a range of superb draught bitters.
They went off the rails and all but disappeared in any guise but are making a comeback these days
http://www.kingbeer.co.uk/
My son and heir and fellow beer-ist has ordered a polypin to dole out to his customers on the days up to Christmas.
He is expecting to have a good few pints left for family consumption on the big day. Good boy.


----------



## rich p (18 Dec 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Saw this earlier in the week which was musing on prices charged for limited editions..
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...6/limited-edition-beer-meantime-brewers-craft


I go along with the writer largely. Maybe my inner prudence but high prices are a rare treat I indulge in to make me feel affluent and distinguished.


----------



## smutchin (18 Dec 2013)

Andrew at the Bottle Shop once explained his prices to me - some of the more esoteric stuff isn't available through the usual distributors, so he has to import it himself. Add the cost of doing so to the hefty import duty (even within the EU) and his prices for things like De Molen seem more reasonable (we can't all live round the corner from the brewery... Spit!).

I'm reminded of the time I paid nearly a tenner for a shot of vintage rum in a Cuban bar in Islington. The tosser barman pointed out that the same rum costs less for the whole bottle in Cuba. Yes, I replied, but how much does a flight to Cuba cost? It was bloody good rum, I might add - worth the price for an occasional special treat. 

Even so, that £14.25 bottle at Sourced is outrageous. And I agree with the general tenor of the article that some of these "special edition" beers are way overpriced - and not all that good either. (I'm looking at you, Brewdog.)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Dec 2013)

I haven't price checked it smutch, the other beers in Sourced are generally ok, £3:50 a pop is alright.


----------



## smutchin (18 Dec 2013)

I'll have a proper look next time I'm passing through St P. It's always looked a bit precious for my liking. I suppose somewhere like that is also paying hefty rent for its prime location, which will hike prices up a bit more.


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Dec 2013)

The Cave in Glesca [near Kelvinbridge subway station] always has lots of interesting stuff, and Quel Vin a few minutes walk down Great Western Road as well......almost makes me want to move to that fair toon [I don't want to go to Chelsea...]


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Dec 2013)

Tried a new beer last night, came from Sourced @ Panc. - another week another set of new craft brewers in that London. This brewer is called weirdbeard and the beer is a BIPA called fade to black, blurb on the bottle's a bit wanky but the beer was pretty good. Nothing outstanding and I've tried a few similar but still, good effort. I'm worried about all these brewers though, will they all survive?!


----------



## Crackle (19 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2827950, member: 259"]There are some good reviews on Amazon for Buckies. 




[/quote]

Having Buckfast in my Amazon history has thrown up some interesting recommended items when I go into Amazon. From a Buckfast T-shirt to Ring of Fire After Curry Wipes. I'm not too sure about the I'm Speeding coz I Need a Poo, t-shirt either.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Dec 2013)

Crackle said:


> I'm not too sure about the I'm Speeding coz I Need a Poo, t-shirt either.



Are you Alex Fergusen?


----------



## User169 (19 Dec 2013)

Passion Fruit Porter!!


----------



## rich p (19 Dec 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Passion Fruit Porter!!
> 
> View attachment 34602


Tell me that's as foul as it sounds DP?!!!!!!


----------



## User169 (19 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> Tell me that's as foul as it sounds DP?!!!!!!



Loads of froth which wouldnt go away, but the stuff i could taste was ok if not outstanding: the fruit was pretty restrained giving more of a tang rather than sweetness. 

No idea how much it cost as i shared a big bottle with my beer chum "Roel The Student" and he paid up.


----------



## smutchin (19 Dec 2013)

Had to go Christmas shopping at Westfield Stratford after work tonight, so rewarded myself with a pint of Sixpence Stout at Tap East while waiting for the train home.

My god, it's good.

It's something you don't see much of these days: just a classic straight down the line dry stout, 5% abv, no fancy modern gubbins. And it is pure liquid velvet.

Not bad at all for a beer brewed in a shopping centre.

I could happily have stayed for a couple or five more but decided discretion was the better part of valour.

Took the edge off an otherwise horrific experience though.


----------



## rich p (19 Dec 2013)

smutchin said:


> Had to go Christmas shopping at Westfield Stratford after work tonight,
> 
> My god, it's good.
> 
> .


see what I did there


----------



## smutchin (19 Dec 2013)

It's big, I'll give them that. 

Also, they've positioned Tap East right next to the entrance to the station, making it the perfect place to wait for your train. You've got to give them credit for such attention to detail.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Dec 2013)




----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Dec 2013)

I have got to get me some of these!


----------



## Crackle (20 Dec 2013)

Local brewery tonight. Well, 30 miles ish, Tatton. Starting with Obscure, summed up by a bloke with a blog better than my efforts







I'd say he's bang on but not quite my kind of beer. Should have read the blog first.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Dec 2013)

Looks an interesting selection @Crackle , I've only had the last one, the Penguins one will be good as Williams Bros are consistently excellent, the Obscure sounds like it might be a black IPA then, yumtus!


----------



## Crackle (20 Dec 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Looks an interesting selection @Crackle , I've only had the last one, the Penguins one will be good as Williams Bros are consistently excellent, the Obscure sounds like it might be a black IPA then, yumtus!


I don't know, I'm still relatively fresh on this beer business. It is growing on me, that first real bitterness has faded, along with the over hoppiness and it's tasting quite smooth and strong now.


----------



## Crackle (20 Dec 2013)

In fact.....


----------



## Crackle (20 Dec 2013)

Same brewery.






Over to the bloke with the blog. 
Again, pretty accurate and more to my taste.


----------



## smutchin (21 Dec 2013)

FAI @RichP and other home brewers - Tesco have new stocks of the Coopers Stout kit at £10. Get 'em quick before they run out.


----------



## User169 (21 Dec 2013)

Got a couple of DeMos last night. Only managed one and might stick the other in the cellar (note the 25 year use-by guidance).


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Dec 2013)

Spingo Christmas special - Blue Anchor, Helston, Cornwall - a visit marred slightly by falling out with a really ignorant local twat who seemed to think being an awkward jerk for the sake of it was something to be proud of, inbred nobber. I'm over it now though. The beer was good, pint of Middle which was an excellent and well kept bitter, the Special was a barley wine type affair, slightly sweet as you'd expect for a 7.4%, a really nice strong ale - proper job!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Dec 2013)

If you're staying away you can't always guarantee decent beer, and wine (for mrs 3bm) can be a bit pricey, so I bring emergency supplies.


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Dec 2013)

Nice pint of Sharps' Honey Spiced IPA this evening- 7% so quite strong ;hoppy but not excessively so and nice hints of honey and spice[me like!]. Also sampled the Tom Brown Traditional Bitter from the Dorset Brewing Company, also nice but needs more sampling....needs must etc.


----------



## Crackle (22 Dec 2013)

German Dunkel beer. Fond memories of this from 1983 which I decided to re-visit.






Anyway, pours as pure froth which quickly goes flat and is unimpressive, so much for memories. I bought two other Dunkel beers too  They may get passed on. Didn't some philosopher mutter something about wading in the same river?


----------



## User169 (23 Dec 2013)

A brace from Jopen. I really like this brewery. They've been around for quite a while doing their own thing, but the explosion of the craft beer scene has really given them a boost. If you're ever in Haarlem, their converted church brewery is well worth a visit.

The one on the left, Thomas Crusade, is a quad ripened on oak; the one on the right is their 2014 special, a white Oaked barley wine. The Thomas is lovely, the 2014 a bit confused.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Dec 2013)

Saturday evening...







Sunday night...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Dec 2013)

Nice selection @GrumpyGregry - that Kernel beer is my fave!

Just tried this from Marks and 'Spensive, not that I go in there natch, Meantime Black IPA, very nice, lots of malts, lots of hops, good work!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Dec 2013)

Moving onto an Ellenberg Black Ale, it's nice but I'm struggling with it as it's so fuggin fizzy!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Dec 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nice selection @GrumpyGregry - that Kernel beer is my fave!
> 
> Just tried this from Marks and 'Spensive, not that I go in there natch, Meantime Black IPA, very nice, lots of malts, lots of hops, good work!
> 
> View attachment 34828


I am now a bigger fan of Kernel. An a huge fan of Mean Time. However one has to shop local and all and support local traders so tonight, ladies and gentlemen.....


----------



## User169 (24 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> Tell me that's as foul as it sounds DP?!!!!!!


 
Check out tonight's tipple..


----------



## rich p (24 Dec 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Check out tonight's tipple..



Oh my! As my American aunt would say!


----------



## Crackle (24 Dec 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Check out tonight's tipple..


That's bananas.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Dec 2013)

That's gonna be fecking disgusting!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Dec 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Check out tonight's tipple..


Sounds vile.


----------



## Crackle (24 Dec 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That's gonna be fecking disgusting!


He's definitely not getting a like for it.


----------



## User169 (24 Dec 2013)

I expect that you are all right and the reviews I've seen aren't exactly encouraging!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Dec 2013)

Fourpure Oatmeal Stout, nice but hasn't got that lovely smooth malty oatiness (sp?) of Sammy Smiths OMS which is the one all must be judged by I rec. Anyway I'm serving it as suggested in a tulip glass, they don't suggest this but I've added a stove and Merle Haggard Live '78 - sheers!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Dec 2013)

Harviestoun Old Engine Oil, Engineers Reserve, 9% black beer, a 3 hop, smooth, roasted, bitter beer, excellent stuff!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Dec 2013)

My tipple for this evening and over Christmas from Britains oldest brewery:





A continental maltiness, a hint of IPA style hoppiness and a fruity aftertaste. That'll do me nicely.


----------



## Crackle (24 Dec 2013)

I'll have to temporarily abandon this thread as I have two bottles of whisky for Xmas, plus some beer glasses, so I'll be back.


----------



## gavgav (24 Dec 2013)

A bottle of Hereford pale ale for me to start the Xmas festivities with


----------



## User169 (24 Dec 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Check out tonight's tipple..



Gawd awful.


----------



## rich p (24 Dec 2013)

Following @smutchin's suggestion I have a couple of Maredsous, Orval, Westmalle dubbel and the rest of the Kings brewery barrel to accompany the turkey. I shall be sharing the above in the spirit of Christmases barely remembered.


----------



## ASC1951 (24 Dec 2013)

I've just spent a goodly sum here http://www.thebeerboy.co.uk/beerritz.html stocking up on some local brews. Including an Oyster Stout from one of the West Yorkshire breweries which claims "to be made from real oysters"...


----------



## rich p (24 Dec 2013)

ASC1951 said:


> I've just spent a goodly sum here http://www.thebeerboy.co.uk/beerritz.html stocking up on some local brews. Including an Oyster Stout from one of the West Yorkshire breweries which claims "to be made from real oysters"...


Salty phlegm beer!!! Yum!!!!


----------



## User169 (24 Dec 2013)

ASC1951 said:


> I've just spent a goodly sum here http://www.thebeerboy.co.uk/beerritz.html stocking up on some local brews. Including an Oyster Stout from one of the West Yorkshire breweries which claims "to be made from real oysters"...



Nice selection there.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Dec 2013)

I actually won't be drinking anything until much later in the day... Christmas isn't really a thing here in Japan, and my running club has its monthly 5k time trial today. However we do have the club year-end party afterwards. We are going to a Brazilian BBQ place, so I'm not sure if I will be able to get anything resembling a good beer though...


----------



## Keith Oates (25 Dec 2013)

Those Brazilian BBQ places are very good if your not on a diet but the old saying is NO beer is bad but some are better than others!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smutchin (25 Dec 2013)

This is why I am starting Christmas Day with a sore head: 






Awesome. Truly awesome. 

Merry Christmas, fellow two-wheeled boozers!


----------



## smutchin (25 Dec 2013)

Cor! Christmas present from my sister. It's like she knows me...


----------



## User169 (25 Dec 2013)

A much better beer from rogue. Doesn't really live up to its name, thankfully. It's well hopped, but not a real hop bomb - there's plenty of bready malt flavour to balance it out.


----------



## User169 (25 Dec 2013)

The children came up trumps. Barrel aged beer - same beer aged in four different whiskey/bourbon barrels - and beanie.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Dec 2013)

Barrel aged in Highland Park whisky casks, Ola Dubh from Harviestoun, very nice, quite a complex beer, served in a new glass (antique jobbie) the size of a fishbowl!


----------



## smutchin (29 Dec 2013)

Ooh, this looks like it's going to be fun...


----------



## smutchin (30 Dec 2013)

Imagine a really good tripel. And then imagine something twice as good as that. Rich and comforting. Luscious bitter marmalade laced with ripe damsons and hints of vanilla, presumably from the ageing in port barrels.

And far too easy-drinking for a 10% beer. The alcohol is warming but not "hot" like it can be in some strong beers. Outstanding.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Jan 2014)

Few beers picked up from Bacchus in Crickhowell.






Star Inn, Talybont - 1872 for me, Hophead for Mrs 3BM, both excellent.


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Jan 2014)

rich p said:


> Following @smutchin's suggestion I have a couple of Maredsous, Orval, Westmalle dubbel and the rest of the Kings brewery barrel to accompany the turkey. I shall be sharing the above in the spirit of Christmases barely remembered.


 Join us for a drink boys we're gonna make a big noise


----------



## derrick (2 Jan 2014)

Have got to go to the pub tonight.


----------



## User169 (3 Jan 2014)

smutchin said:


> View attachment 35247
> 
> 
> Imagine a really good tripel. And then imagine something twice as good as that. Rich and comforting. Luscious bitter marmalade laced with ripe damsons and hints of vanilla, presumably from the ageing in port barrels.
> ...



Just looking back at my notes and I tasted a bourbon barrel tjeeses reserva recently. Im not a huge fan of the regular version - a bit too cloying for me - but the reserva was great. An excellent christmas ale!


----------



## User169 (3 Jan 2014)

Imperial Rye Porter from Nogne. Brewed together with Terrapin from Georgia, US. Very smooth with the rye adding a bit of depth. Good hop taste too and a good roasty finish.


----------



## User169 (4 Jan 2014)

Fresh Hop from DeMo - made with fresh, Dutch-grown cascade.


----------



## User169 (4 Jan 2014)

Goliat from To Ol, an Imperial Stout. Another excellent brew from them - seriously thick and at 10% a bit of burn from the booze. A big coffee kick and some chocolate too. The perfect breakfast beer.


----------



## User169 (5 Jan 2014)

I'd not noticed before but De Struise make two different beers - Pannepot and Pannepeut. 

Basically the same beer, but with different spicing apparently. Pannepot is the real one and Pannepeut was originally brewed for a beer festival in Denmark and subsequently kept in production.


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Jan 2014)

I'm going to treat myslef to a different beer every time a certain colleague of mine has a grumpy momemt


----------



## smutchin (7 Jan 2014)

Nice PR lady sent a bottle of Conwy Brewery's Sunday Toast to the office for us to try - a roast lamb flavour beer. 

It's a "Victorian-style porter" to which they add the "dissolved meat juices" of a slow-roasted joint of lamb. Hard to imagine how they could make it sound less appetising.

Still, I volunteered to be on the tasting panel... 

Mmmm. Interesting. But not in a good way. The lamb flavour isn't too strong, but it's not a particularly good beer to start with - far too fizzy for a porter. 

I imagine this is what Bovril would be like if you put it through a Sodastream.

http://www.dailypost.co.uk/news/north-wales-news/welsh-lamb-beer---conwy-6431711


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jan 2014)




----------



## User169 (8 Jan 2014)

Other than extract of fishy swim bladder, I think I'd draw the line at animal extract in a brew. Sounds vile.

Just working my way through a Jaipur from Thornbridge. What a great beer it is: superb balance, but still delivers some hoppy bite. The best UK modern-style IPA I know.


----------



## smutchin (11 Jan 2014)

I do like a Jaipur. Or two. Not so keen on some of the other Thornbridges I've tried though - really not keen on Kipling.


----------



## smutchin (11 Jan 2014)

The time has come, the Walrus said...






Homebrew stout and Whitstable oysters. Heaven.

[The observant will note that they're rock oysters - the natives were off, unfortunately. The really observant will notice the crap lighting in the pic. Don't know what happened there.]


----------



## User169 (11 Jan 2014)

smutchin said:


> I do like a Jaipur. Or two. Not so keen on some of the other Thornbridges I've tried though - really not keen on Kipling.



Accidentally drank a Kipling last night (meant to buy a Raven, but somehow managed to grab Kipling from the shelf). It's OK, but nothing special.

Also picked up a bottle of the 2012 Tjeeses Reserva which is bourbon barrel aged. I'm going to put it away for a couple of years.


----------



## User169 (11 Jan 2014)

"I've seen bigger than yours" from To Ol. 

It's a 14% barley wine. Hot booze and raspberries with a slightly funky finish.


----------



## rich p (11 Jan 2014)

Just trying a bottle of Thornbridge, Kill Your Darlings - reddish hue and slightly malty. Not bad.
Label says, 'Vienna style lager' - that means nothing to me.


----------



## User169 (11 Jan 2014)

rich p said:


> Just trying a bottle of Thornbridge, Kill Your Darlings - reddish hue and slightly malty. Not bad.
> Label says, 'Vienna style lager' - that means nothing to me.



You're not the only one. Consulting my tasting notes, I wrote "No idea what a Vienna lager is, but it's alright".


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Jan 2014)

rich p said:


> Just trying a bottle of Thornbridge, Kill Your Darlings - reddish hue and slightly malty. Not bad.
> Label says, 'Vienna style lager' - that means nothing to me.



The feeling has gone, only you and I, rich.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Jan 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 36063
> 
> 
> "I've seen bigger than yours" from To Ol.
> ...



That wooden truck's cool!


----------



## rich p (11 Jan 2014)

Okay then, stupid name but Kill Your darlings is a decent drop. However, my next one is a Belgian beer called Vedett Extra Blond. (One would do! ) The gal in the offie persuaded me to try it as they'd run out of Maradsous. Not worth the extra effort despite the extra hops and extra blondness.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Jan 2014)

rich p said:


> Okay then, stupid name but Kill Your darlings is a decent drop. However, my next one is a Belgian beer called Vedett Extra Blond. (One would do! ) The gal in the offie persuaded me to try it as they'd run out of Maradsous. Not worth the extra effort despite the extra hops and extra blondness.



Vadett is a Duvel brand, as is Maradsous in actual fact, maradsous is bestest though.

Edit: Maras best out of Vadett and Mara. Duvel's best of all natch.


----------



## rich p (11 Jan 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Vadett is a Duvel brand, as is Maradsous in actual fact, maradsous is bestest though.


Ah, cheers 3BM - I know so little! The Vedett doesn't do the brand any favours IMH etc!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Jan 2014)

rich p said:


> Ah, cheers 3BM - I know so little! The Vedett doesn't do the brand any favours IMH etc!



It's a welcome sight in a pub with only fizzy waz on tap!


----------



## User169 (11 Jan 2014)

rich p said:


> Ah, cheers 3BM - I know so little! The Vedett doesn't do the brand any favours IMH etc!



I've probably never mentioned this before (), but Michel Moortgat (Head Honcho at Duvel) is a very close personal friend of mine. I shall pass along Sir Richalot's considered opinion the next time we meet!

(That being said, the extra blond is a bog standard pils, although the "extra white" is an OK belgian wit).


----------



## User169 (11 Jan 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That wooden truck's cool!



Freebie from the offie today! They fit 6 bottles in the back and are meant as packaging for pressies.


----------



## rich p (11 Jan 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> I've probably never mentioned this before (), but Michel Moortgat (Head Honcho at Duvel) is a very close personal friend of mine. I shall pass along Sir Richalot's considered opinion the next time we meet!
> 
> (That being said, the extra blond is a bog standard pils, although the "extra white" is an OK belgian wit).


As I said upthread, DP, I know so little!
I'm better on English draughts!


----------



## rich p (11 Jan 2014)

rich p said:


> As I said upthread, DP, I know so little!
> I'm better on English draughts!


Mind you, now I have dubbel gazing there are less draughts


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jan 2014)

rich p said:


> Mind you, now I have dubbel gazing there are less draughts



Got dubbel vision too?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Jan 2014)

Talking of Dubbels, for our new year party here I managed to find a local liquor store that does a fair selection of Belgians - we had Orval, Maredsous, Westmalle and Boon Geuze (the latter really confused several of my Japanese friends, although they did decide they liked it eventually...). I'm really not a huge fan of the Maredsous but the Boon was good although far from the best geuze around (the only one I've seen easily available in my neighbourhood of Tokyo though), and the Orval and the Westmalle were well, world-class, as we know.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jan 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Talking of Dubbels, for our new year party here I managed to find a local liquor store that does a fair selection of Belgians - we had Orval, Maredsous, Westmalle and Boon Geuze (the latter really confused several of my Japanese friends, although they did decide they liked it eventually...). I'm really not a huge fan of the Maredsous but the Boon was good although far from the best geuze around (the only one I've seen easily available in my neighbourhood of Tokyo though), and the Orval and the Westmalle were well, world-class, as we know.



How much do you have to shell out for an Orval or Westmalle, etc. by the time it gets to Japan, FM?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Jan 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> How much do you have to shell out for an Orval or Westmalle, etc. by the time it gets to Japan, FM?



I think the Orval and Westmalle were 800 yen a bottle, which is something like £4.50, however the Boon was only 550, which is about £3.20, and less than you'd pay at Beerritz. I think it had been hanging around a while, but that's no bad thing...


----------



## User169 (12 Jan 2014)

smutchin said:


> Imagine a really good tripel. And then imagine something twice as good as that. Rich and comforting. Luscious bitter marmalade laced with ripe damsons and hints of vanilla, presumably from the ageing in port barrels.
> 
> And far too easy-drinking for a 10% beer. The alcohol is warming but not "hot" like it can be in some strong beers. Outstanding.



Guess what the local has just put on tap- Tjeeses Reserva Bourbon Barrel Aged. Tasty, but hellish expensive and you only get 150cl.


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Jan 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Other than extract of fishy swim bladder, I think I'd draw the line at animal extract in a brew. Sounds vile.
> 
> Just working my way through a Jaipur from Thornbridge. What a great beer it is: superb balance, but still delivers some hoppy bite. The best UK modern-style IPA I know.


 One of my favourites as well [also loved the White Swan]....lots of good breweries in and around the Peak District to be sure


----------



## Paulus (13 Jan 2014)

I was over in Belgium last year to ride the the tour of Flanders sportive and watch the professionals the following day. Once the professionals had gone by we retired to a local bar to watch the race on the telly. we ended up drinking this for most of the afternoon. I did't know quite how strong it was,6.5%, but it was delicious.


----------



## User169 (14 Jan 2014)

Paulus said:


> I was over in Belgium last year to ride the the tour of Flanders sportive and watch the professionals the following day. Once the professionals had gone by we retired to a local bar to watch the race on the telly. we ended up drinking this for most of the afternoon. I did't know quite how strong it was,6.5%, but it was delicious.



You'll also have ridden past the front door of the Liefmans brewery, just outside Oudenaarde. If you're ever down that way again, give Liefmans Goudenband 
a try.


----------



## rich p (14 Jan 2014)

Never had this amber ale before but I gave it a 'like' - really nice flavour and available at your local Sainos


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jan 2014)

rich p said:


> Never had this amber ale before but I gave it a 'like' - really nice flavour and available at your local Sainos
> 
> View attachment 36312



They do a lovely beer called Mad Goose, don't know if it's related to the maverick goose but it's superb.


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Jan 2014)

Loving Red Ember from the Hopback Brewery in Salisbury.....a fine amber ale


----------



## User169 (17 Jan 2014)

Edmundo paid 5 Points a visit today...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jan 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Edmundo paid 5 Points a visit today...
> 
> View attachment 36432



Beer, you know that drink you can get in pubs, you know pubs, those houses that sell drinks and people go and sit in them and stuff.


----------



## User169 (17 Jan 2014)

Looks like they loosened him up after a few..


----------



## User169 (17 Jan 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Beer, you know that drink you can get in pubs, you know pubs, those houses that sell drinks and people go and sit in them and stuff.



"What's it called again? Beer you say. Jolly nice. Do Berry Bros stock it?" 

Mind you, Cameron would probably have pitched up with his kids and left them behind.


----------



## User169 (19 Jan 2014)

"Feathered Friend".

A collaboration brew from two of the better new Dutch brewers: Het Uiltje from Haarlem and Kompaan from The Hague.

A hoppy, smoky porter: to be honest both of them make better beers on their own. Not at all bad though.


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Jan 2014)

Time to 'fly by night' to get some


----------



## User169 (24 Jan 2014)

Ended up sampling a little more than I'd intended last night with one of the beer chums. Tried to keep cool when I got the bill, but 30c for mayo - robbers!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jan 2014)

First beer for 3 weeks - Bitter and Twisted, bloody lovely!


----------



## Maverick Goose (26 Jan 2014)

Aahhh that's a quality beer to be sure!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jan 2014)

Old Engine Oil Engineers Reserve


----------



## User169 (26 Jan 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Old Engine Oil Engineers Reserve



I like the look of that!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Jan 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> I like the look of that!



Lovely stuff, it's a 9% beefed up version of their OEO porter.


----------



## accountantpete (27 Jan 2014)

I shall try a Wincle Brewery bottle of Rambler tonight and have hired guards to see that it makes it to the allotted time unmolested.


----------



## smutchin (27 Jan 2014)

The beer on offer at the party I attended on Thursday was Warsteiner, which I have to say is a cut above the usual fizzy Eurowee you get at these events. Indeed, it was drinkable enough that I ended up drinking enough of it to ensure I missed my last train home... 

The hangover has just about worn off now.


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Jan 2014)

I love Wincle!-used to have their stuff on tap when I worked at Hartington Hall


----------



## Spartak (30 Jan 2014)

One of my favourites  & on special in Sainsburys £2-50 for a 750ml bottle !


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Jan 2014)

Every man needs a nice blonde in his life


----------



## Spartak (31 Jan 2014)

Maverick Goose said:


> Every man needs a nice blonde in his life



A couple would be better


----------



## User169 (31 Jan 2014)

Bombs and Grenades (Cascade dry hopped): a 15.2% barley wine from DeMo.

This is just magnificent. You really get the cascade, but then there's huge candied fruit flavour and a lovely sweet finish. Hides the alcohol well too.

I had a complete stinker from DeMo last weekend, but it's easy to overlook the occasional miss when they produce beer like this.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Jan 2014)

15.2%, yikes! Sounds like an exceptional beer.


----------



## rich p (1 Feb 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Bombs and Grenades (Cascade dry hopped): a 15.2% barley wine from DeMo.
> 
> This is just magnificent. You really get the cascade, but then there's huge candied fruit flavour and a lovely sweet finish. Hides the alcohol well too.
> 
> ...


DP keeps me from worrying about my alcohol induced night sweats - cheers matey!


----------



## rich p (1 Feb 2014)

Tonight's tipples
I finished the Vedett - still underwhelmed
Anchor porter, malty, treacly and lovely.
Innis and Gunn original and rum flavoured - yum


----------



## User169 (1 Feb 2014)

rich p said:


> DP keeps me from worrying about my alcohol induced night sweats - cheers matey!



I like to do my bit for the old folk!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Feb 2014)

Had a bottle or two of the US-Belgian collaborative Green Flash / St-Feuillien Friendship Brew, a 6.5% black saison, which I found in a small corner store here in Tokyo. Green Flash were responsible for the ridiculous Ruination IPA I had a few weeks back that caused me to go off on a rant about American IPAs, but this one shows that they can do things with a far more varied palate (perhaps particularly if they have some help  ). It's actually quite a complex beer that has something of an Irish dry stout about it, but with all kinds of herby, spicey undertones and even a bit of dark fruit in there. Quite nice, if not actually world-beating, and worth a look.


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Feb 2014)

Maverick Goose said:


> I love Wincle!-used to have their stuff on tap when I worked at Hartington Hall




Does drinking too much Winkle have an effect on one's winkle?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Feb 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Had a bottle or two of the US-Belgian collaborative Green Flash / St-Feuillien Friendship Brew, a 6.5% black saison, which I found in a small corner store here in Tokyo. Green Flash were responsible for the ridiculous Ruination IPA I had a few weeks back that caused me to go off on a rant about American IPAs, but this one shows that they can do things with a far more varied palate (perhaps particularly if they have some help  ). It's actually quite a complex beer that has something of an Irish dry stout about it, but with all kinds of herby, spicey undertones and even a bit of dark fruit in there. Quite nice, if not actually world-beating, and worth a look.



I've seen it here in the UK, £6 a pop mind, might give it go on a recommendation now though.


----------



## User169 (1 Feb 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Had a bottle or two of the US-Belgian collaborative Green Flash / St-Feuillien Friendship Brew, a 6.5% black saison, which I found in a small corner store here in Tokyo. Green Flash were responsible for the ridiculous Ruination IPA I had a few weeks back that caused me to go off on a rant about American IPAs, but this one shows that they can do things with a far more varied palate (perhaps particularly if they have some help  ). It's actually quite a complex beer that has something of an Irish dry stout about it, but with all kinds of herby, spicey undertones and even a bit of dark fruit in there. Quite nice, if not actually world-beating, and worth a look.



Oh, I like that one, even if a black saison is a bit counterintuitive. My local beershop had it in quite a bit last year and they were selling it temptingly cheaply.

Ruination IPA is from Stone, btw!


----------



## wait4me (1 Feb 2014)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 37190
> 
> 
> One of my favourites  & on special in Sainsburys £2-50 for a 750ml bottle !



I was introduced to this by a Belgian fellow caravaner while in France...can't face all that other so called Belgium lager now. Drinking Leffe is a proper stella moment.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Feb 2014)

Hey @Delftse Post seen this exciting tome?


----------



## User169 (1 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hey @Delftse Post seen this exciting tome?
> 
> View attachment 37310



Where does one find this magical opus??!!


----------



## User169 (1 Feb 2014)

I've cooked dinner. I've watched Vos kill it in the WK. So, time for a swifty...






Hoppy Feet 1,5., a 10% double black IPA (FFS!) from Clown Shoes.

It's twice dry hopped, but lots of malt flavour too. Bring on the night sweats!!


----------



## rich p (1 Feb 2014)

Y


Delftse Post said:


> I've cooked dinner. I've watched Vos kill it in the WK. So, time for a swifty...
> . Bring on the night sweats!!


You'll stop laughing when I wake up deader than ColinJ


----------



## User169 (1 Feb 2014)

rich p said:


> Y
> 
> You'll stop laughing when I wake up deader than ColinJ



If Colin J is your reference, youll be right for decades!!


----------



## rich p (1 Feb 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> If Colin J is your reference, youll be right for decades!!


Did he pull through?
I am now indulging in Vedett's older brother - the much more worthy Duvel - whilst watching the rugger. What an odd game that is!


----------



## Crackle (1 Feb 2014)

Had some left from before Xmas






Average, along with the English rugby team.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Feb 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Where does one find this magical opus??!!



It was in a charridy shop, doubt if they'll ever shift the ****er, do you want it?


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Feb 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Does drinking too much Winkle have an effect on one's winkle?


Never!


----------



## Blue (1 Feb 2014)

Just tried a yankee beer, Buddy's bourbon flavoured beer with a hint of honey. I don't mind honey beers so thought it may be interesting, but no - can't taste the beer for the honey. Glad I only had one bottle!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Feb 2014)

This Grenwich brewed beer is inspired by the craft beers of America hence the British and US flags on the bottle, this design was taken from the crest on the gates of Grenwich hospital, which is where you could end up if you have too much if the stuff. It's a fine hoppy black IPA and over imbibement (it could be a word!) is highly likely.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Feb 2014)

Just adjusting one of my floor standing speakers and I've managed to knock a whole glass of Old Engine Oil all over the floor, buggery bollocks!


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Feb 2014)

from me


----------



## rich p (2 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Just adjusting one of my floor standing speakers and I've managed to knock a whole glass of Old Engine Oil all over the floor, buggery bollocks!


Drunken bum


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Feb 2014)

rich p said:


> Drunken bum



Thanks for the support mate, appreciate it...


----------



## Crackle (2 Feb 2014)

This is the last of the pre-christmas stuff. Yo lot are a bad influence (oh the u is out on my keyboard after the dog knocked my arm and tipped my wine over it so I'm relying on alt 117 and I forget sometimes)

augustinerbraeu muenchen (with an umlaut or an e for us computer folk)






This was nice. Sweet, dark and flat

http://www.augustiner-braeu.de/augustiners/html/en/Sortiment.html


----------



## User169 (2 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It was in a charridy shop, doubt if they'll ever shift the ****er, do you want it?



Many thanks, but I think I'll pass! 

Basingstoke does have quite an interesting beery history though...


----------



## User169 (2 Feb 2014)

Going to have a dry Feb, so last one for a while.

Charbon from De Dochter van de Korenaar. A tasty stout. Seems that they use some smoked wheat malt and vanilla pods in the brewing process.






The brewery is in Baarle Hertog, an enclave within the Netherlands thats actually part of Belgium. To make it even more confusing, there are enclaves within the enclave that are Dutch.


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Feb 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Many thanks, but I think I'll pass!
> 
> Basingstoke does have quite an interesting beery history though...


Wow, I never thought I'd see the words 'interesting' and 'Basingstoke' in the same sentence


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Feb 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Going to have a dry Feb, so last one for a while.
> 
> Charbon from De Dochter van de Korenaar. A tasty stout. Seems that they use some smoked wheat malt and vanilla pods in the brewing process.
> 
> ...



You're late starting so nothing until the 3rd March - it's been noted you've picked the shortest month too.


----------



## User169 (3 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You're late starting so nothing until the 3rd March -* it's been noted you've picked the shortest month too*.


----------



## smutchin (3 Feb 2014)

De Molen tasting in Canterbury on Thursday:
http://us2.campaign-archive1.com/?u=88c7e7f4d532f71babb64bd0d&id=9e7046821c

Don't think I'm going to be able to make it, unfortunately.


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Feb 2014)

Go out and paint the town a delicate shade of beige DP!


----------



## User169 (3 Feb 2014)

smutchin said:


> De Molen tasting in Canterbury on Thursday:
> http://us2.campaign-archive1.com/?u=88c7e7f4d532f71babb64bd0d&id=9e7046821c
> 
> Don't think I'm going to be able to make it, unfortunately.


 
Looks fantastic! Moord en Brand Bourbon BA was one of the best beers I tried last year. I'd love to try the Muhle en Baanhof.


----------



## Crackle (3 Feb 2014)

Maverick Goose said:


> Wow, I never thought I'd see the words 'interesting' and 'Basingstoke' in the same sentence


You'll generally only find those words in DP's sentences. It's an unsuccessful campaign in the main.


----------



## smutchin (3 Feb 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Looks fantastic! Moord en Brand Bourbon BA was one of the best beers I tried last year. I'd love to try the Muhle en Baanhof.



It looks far too good to miss. I'm going to have to do some diary-wrangling...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Feb 2014)

smutchin said:


> De Molen tasting in Canterbury on Thursday:
> http://us2.campaign-archive1.com/?u=88c7e7f4d532f71babb64bd0d&id=9e7046821c
> 
> Don't think I'm going to be able to make it, unfortunately.



That looks fab, you'd be mental to miss it.


----------



## User169 (3 Feb 2014)

Crackle said:


> You'll generally only find those words in DP's sentences. It's an unsuccessful campaign in the main.



Well I wont tell you all about the Basingstoke beer riots of the 1880s then!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Feb 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Ruination IPA is from Stone, btw!



Ah, so it is - my mistake. No wonder this was better...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Feb 2014)

Brewdog's latest in time for the Winter Olympics, is a double IPA with sex-enhancing Limonnik berries called 'Hello, My Name is Vladimir' and it is DEFINITELY #notforgays...


----------



## smutchin (5 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That looks fab, you'd be mental to miss it.



I agree. So I'm not going to miss it. My son will just have to make his own way home from rugby training!


----------



## User169 (5 Feb 2014)




----------



## smutchin (6 Feb 2014)

Holy crap! Imperial gose? What is this batshit Belgian weirdness? I have never tasted anything like this. But I think I like it...


----------



## User169 (6 Feb 2014)

smutchin said:


> Holy crap! Imperial gose? What is this bats*** Belgian weirdness? I have never tasted anything like this. But I think I like it...
> ]



Oh man. I so want to try that!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Feb 2014)

smutchin said:


> Holy crap! Imperial gose? What is this bats*** Belgian weirdness? I have never tasted anything like this. But I think I like it...
> 
> View attachment 37652


It's Dutch not Belgian and a cousin of Gueuze.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Feb 2014)

Castle Milk Stout from South Africa.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Feb 2014)

One of my semi-regular Tokyo haunts had 8 limited release beers on tap from Epic, a very interesting US brewery, so I tried a couple. First, the Elder Brett (9.3%), a golden saison that has been exposed to natural yeasts and barrel-aged. It tasted pretty much like a very good cider, but the strength was entirely hidden - all fresh green apples. 2nd was the Fest Devious Marzen (5.5%). Greman styles don't seem to get a lot of love from the modern craft beer drinker, but I love a good, rich, malty, biscuity Marzen, and this copper beer was one of the best I have had.


----------



## smutchin (6 Feb 2014)

Woof!






Sweet mother of Christ, this is what a brown ale should taste like.


----------



## smutchin (6 Feb 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> It's Dutch not Belgian and a cousin of Gueuze.



Strictly, Gose is German, but this was an idiosyncratic Belgian Dutch! take on the theme. Nothing to do with gueuze at all.


----------



## smutchin (6 Feb 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Oh man. I so want to try that!



It is really special. Like nothing else I have ever tasted. I'm not sure I could drink a pint of it but it's quite sensational in small doses.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Feb 2014)

smutchin said:


> Strictly, Gose is German, but this was an idiosyncratic Belgian take on the theme. Nothing to do with gueuze at all.


I'm intrigued. Very intrigued. So what's the story on this one then?

Mühle & Bahnhof is a Dutch brand I think. I could have sworn Brouweril de Molen was in the Netherlands! The label says "Product of the Netherlands" in two languages? Or was this brewed in Belgium and then bottled/labelled by the brewery as theirs?

Gose is a style of sour wheat beer albeit a salty and/or spiced one, from a family of spontaneously fermenting beers once brewed all over the low countries and pre-modern Germany. That makes is a cousin of Gueze in my book if not in yours.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Feb 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Oh man. I so want to try that!



I expect even a tin of Fosters would do the trick by now...

Just googed massaganian, interesting. For Basingstoke.


----------



## smutchin (7 Feb 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I could have sworn Brouweril de Molen was in the Netherlands!



Er... And you'd be absolutely right! I knew that but for some reason got it in my head last night that it was Belgian. Sorry! 



> Gose is a style of sour wheat beer albeit a salty and/or spiced one, from a family of spontaneously fermenting beers once brewed all over the low countries and pre-modern Germany. That makes is a cousin of Gueze in my book if not in yours.



My (limited) understanding is that Gose is named after the place in Germany where it originated, and came about when some bright spark has the idea of adding salt and spices to stale beer to counteract the sour flavour. And, as you say, traditionally made using wheat beer, though the De Molen take on it is a very different kind of beast. 

I'm not going to argue the toss about whether or not it's a "cousin" of gueuze - that's open to interpretation - but I understood that the names, though similar, have no etymological link, and the styles arose entirely separately. 

But I may be wrong on all of the above. Sounds like you know more about the subject than me!


----------



## smutchin (7 Feb 2014)

Anyway...

The upshot of last night's event is that De Molen make some incredible beer. The Muhle & Baanhof was the most interesting from a tasting point of view, but my favourite from a drinking point of view was the Mout & Mocha - rich coffee and chocolate flavours, with hints of smokiness, very smooth, and far too easy drinking for 11.6%.

And the Pannepeut, which I had to round off the evening, was just sensational.

For some reason, I didn't mind the fact that it was raining heavily as I cycled home afterwards. God knows how I didn't fall off.


----------



## User169 (7 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Just googed massaganian, interesting. For Basingstoke.


 
 I shall henceforth be using the acronym (or initialism for the pedantic) "IFB"!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Feb 2014)

smutchin said:


> Anyway...
> 
> The upshot of last night's event is that De Molen make some incredible beer.


TRUE DAT!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Feb 2014)

smutchin said:


> Er... And you'd be absolutely right! I knew that but for some reason got it in my head last night that it was Belgian. Sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't arguin' from a linguistic standpoint but rather from how it is made 

once upon a time nearly all beer in northern europe would have been part of the spontaneous fermentation family and was probably as sour*as heck too as a result. (Most wine the same btw hence greek habit of cutting it with water). Tastes have changed in the last 600 years as we've developed a sweet tooth and fermentation has become more controlled and better understood, and regional styles - damn that burtonised water in the UK - had all but gone It is good to see a revival in sour styles and the Imperial Gose, even if not entirely an authentic 'take' on the style, is likely to be a worthy entry in the canon. I've had a few US versions of Gose and they are not all to be recommended, though they may not have travelled well.

*EDIT: It would not have been sour because it was stale. It was sour because that is what it tastes like even when fresh. To the typical British palate even Rodenbach Grand Cru, a true king of world beers if ever there was one, tastes like it is just plain 'off'!

can you tell I'm waiting for a train?


----------



## Crackle (7 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I expect even a tin of Fosters would do the trick by now...
> 
> Just googed massaganian, interesting. For Basingstoke.


Who'd a thought to see Salvation Army and riots in the same sentence. Mind you I thought Baingstoke and Heritage Society more surprising.


----------



## smutchin (7 Feb 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> once upon a time nearly all beer in northern europe would have been part of the spontaneous fermentation family



Yes, I've been mulling it over and came to the conclusion that was probably what you meant about it being a cousin of gueuze. Fair point.



> It is good to see a revival in sour styles and the Imperial Gose, even if not entirely an authentic 'take' on the style, is likely to be a worthy entry in the canon. I've had a few US versions of Gose and they are not all to be recommended, though they may not have travelled well.



As a big fan of lambics, I have to agree. Sour beers are great (well, the good ones are - there are plenty of bad ones too, alas). One of my fellow tasters last night said lambics are "more like champagne than beer", which got me very excited because it's exactly what I tell anyone who'll listen, so it's good to meet a like mind. I can imagine it's very, very easy to get a Gose wrong though, so it doesn't surprise me if there are lots of bad ones out there.

We were also musing on the fact that if someone ever served you the Muhle & Bahnhof without telling you what it was, you'd probably chuck it straight down the sink... For amusement, we were looking up the beers online last night and some of the comments on the US beer geek websites were priceless. "I don't get it" seemed to be a fairly typical response.

Another one you often see on beer geek sites: "This beer was off and tasted revolting... unless it's a lambic, in which case it's brilliant!"

Duh!

I bloody love Rodenbach Grand Cru.

Talking of beer geek websites, I see the Pannepeut 2007 scores 100% on Ratebeer. I'd go along with that. I've still never tried regular Pannepot though.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Feb 2014)

Lambics rock. But only a grown-up can appreciate them. Lager-boys need not apply.


----------



## User169 (7 Feb 2014)

smutchin said:


> One of my fellow tasters last night said lambics are "more like champagne than beer", which got me very excited because it's exactly what I tell anyone who'll listen, so it's good to meet a like mind.


 
They don't call it "Brussels champagne" for nuffink!

If you are ever in Brussels on a Sunday, get a bus out to Eizeringen and visit "_In de verzekering tegen de grote dorst_" (Insurance against Thirst) - one of the nicest lambic bars. Unfortunately, it's only open on Sundays from 10 am to 1:30 pm.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Feb 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Lambics rock. But only a grown-up can appreciate them. Lager-boys need not apply.



I don't like lambic.


----------



## User169 (7 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I don't like lambic.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I don't like lambic.


It's only a matter of time.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Feb 2014)

Not trying any more...


----------



## smutchin (7 Feb 2014)

I've heard it said that lambic/gueuze is an acquired taste. I don't agree - I loved it from the first sip. If you don't like it, there's no point banging your head against a wall to try to learn to like it - there are plenty of other very good beers out there that you can show off your beer snob credentials by enjoying.

That said, liking lambic is a sign of sophistication and maturity.


----------



## User169 (7 Feb 2014)

[QUOTE 2916631, member: 259"]Nice bar! My son had his phone nicked there.[/quote]

No way! It usually seems to be full of geriatrics.


----------



## smutchin (7 Feb 2014)

[QUOTE 2916631, member: 259"]Nice bar! My son had his phone nicked there.[/quote]

How much had he had to drink when he had his phone "nicked"?


----------



## Crackle (7 Feb 2014)

Continuing the German beer theme and whilst brewing up a curry, I opened....







Augustiner Edelstoff, which is bloody lovely. Another from the Augustiner brewery following on from the Dunkel. This is malty with a hoppy finish but light and easily drinkable. I have trouble with the fizziness of some beers but not this one.

Bloody lovely: Did I say that?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Not trying any more...


You can't fight time. Try or not as you might.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Feb 2014)

Oude Geuze Boon before the picture house.


----------



## Crackle (7 Feb 2014)

That did slip down rather easily, worrying, well not really. I mean I'm not worried. So, onwards and downwards...






Tegernseer Hell, lighter than the Augustiner but similar, bit crisper.

You know what I like about German beers? 500ml bottles is what. I am quite shallow though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Feb 2014)

Harviestoun Old Engine Oil.


----------



## User169 (8 Feb 2014)

Cracked!! Hoppier version of La Chouffe.


----------



## User169 (8 Feb 2014)

La Trappe Quadrupel. Nice banana esters!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Feb 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 37732
> Cracked!! Hoppier version of La Chouffe.



Well done DP, cracked in style!


----------



## Crackle (8 Feb 2014)

8 days in. We'll have to get Shaun to make a reverse counter for future efforts.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Feb 2014)

Dark Star Imperial Russian Stout. to get me through the figure skating.


----------



## User169 (8 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Well done DP, cracked in style!



I'm just getting cracking!


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Feb 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Dark Star Imperial Russian Stout. to get me through the figure skating.


Ah, Dark Star..........magic! [made a lovely Christmas pudding with the Imperial Stout in 2012]


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Feb 2014)

Otley Brewery Oxymoron, a lovely smokey bitter dark beer, a black IPA if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Feb 2014)

Another one I must try again......picked it up as if by chance in the Cave in Glasgow


----------



## User169 (8 Feb 2014)

This is totally @smutchin 's fault. 

Nice one from De Mo - dark brown, hefty bourbon, spice, hard cheese, wood and booze.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Feb 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> This is totally @smutchin 's fault.
> 
> Nice one from De Mo - dark brown, hefty bourbon, spice, hard cheese, wood and booze.
> 
> View attachment 37743



I'm dry for Feb indeed, have you no shame...

Edit: uber cool DeMo glass btw.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Feb 2014)

Maverick Goose said:


> Ah, Dark Star..........magic! [made a lovely Christmas pudding with the Imperial Stout in 2012]


One of my three local breweries.


----------



## User169 (8 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm dry for Feb indeed, have you no shame...
> 
> Edit: uber cool DeMo glass btw.



Yes. Sorry about the false alarm!


----------



## smutchin (8 Feb 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> This is totally @smutchin 's fault.
> 
> Nice one from De Mo - dark brown, hefty bourbon, spice, hard cheese, wood and booze.



It was close between that and the Mout & Mocca for my favourite. I'd happily drink the Rasputin any time. 

I'm on the homebrew stout tonight.


----------



## User169 (9 Feb 2014)

Mout en Mocca. @smutchin 's right: this is great. I think I slightly prefer Emelisse's version, but need to try them together to be sure. Next weekend...


----------



## smutchin (9 Feb 2014)

The Espresso Stout? I'll have to call in at the Bottle Shop to see if they have it. I know they have a few Emelisses.


----------



## User169 (9 Feb 2014)

smutchin said:


> The Espresso Stout? I'll have to call in at the Bottle Shop to see if they have it. I know they have a few Emelisses.



That's the one! I'm a big fan of Emelisse - well worth checking out.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Feb 2014)




----------



## User169 (14 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 38126



Is he sharing it with you?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Feb 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Is he sharing it with you?



Wouldn't let me near it!


----------



## rich p (14 Feb 2014)

I am imbibing a Westmalle Dubbel but I fear it may serve to make my wind even worse.
In other news, my night sweats have disappeared over the last week or two.


----------



## User169 (14 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Wouldn't let me near it!



He looks a greedy sort. 

Black Rock from Napar for me. A lively Italian imperial stout.

I was supposed to be off to Kulminator in Antwerp tomorrow, but the beer chums have wimped out - bloody students!

On the other hand, the Bierkoning posted piccies today of Pliny the Elder on facepants,so am tempted by a trip to the Dam.


----------



## User169 (14 Feb 2014)

rich p said:


> In other news, my night sweats have disappeared over the last week or two.



The HRT's kicking in!


----------



## User169 (15 Feb 2014)

Amsterdam beer in Amsterdam...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Feb 2014)

From Thwaites craft arm Big Ben brown ale, not overly hoppy despite 6 varieties of hops, not as tasty as it could be and not much of a finish, OK though I guess.


----------



## User169 (15 Feb 2014)

Soundwave IPA from Siren in Berkshire. I'd heard good things about them and I'm not disappointed. Lovely west coast style IPA. Avoids the overly grapefruit flavour, but still delivers a dry bitter finish.


----------



## rich p (15 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> From Thwaites craft arm Big Ben brown ale, not overly hoppy despite 6 varieties of hops, not as tasty as it could be and not much of a finish, OK though I guess.
> 
> View attachment 38189


seven minutes past 6


----------



## Crackle (15 Feb 2014)

Ok. After a long hard day at a badminton tournament one deserves a beer






This is a colonial effort at a stout. Brooklyn Black Chocolate Stout. I will drink it but our colonial cousins need to know that stouts shouldn't be carbonated, shouldn't have chocolate and don'tt need to be 10%. I doubt Albert Tatlock would recognise this. Simply trying too hard. I appreciate some of you may disagree, like the bloke in the shop who dug out the book and read me the rundown on it.......OK, it is growing on me, a bit like 3bm but this is not necessarily a good thing.

Incidentally those medals say Rhyl on them. I was very careful to avoid Mathew_t though in his yellow busby car.


----------



## rich p (15 Feb 2014)

I take it that the boys were the medal winners, not you, you lazy scouser?


----------



## Crackle (15 Feb 2014)

rich p said:


> I take it that the boys were the medal winners, not you, you lazy scouser?


Boy: he cleaned up today, singles and doubles but of course he couldn't have done it without my beer drinking genes.


----------



## User169 (15 Feb 2014)

Black Maria from To Ol. Black IPA - quite sweet as it looks like they dose it with lactose - but still with the characteristic To Ol/Mikkeller hoppiness. Great name fora beer too.

For my money (and unfortunately they want rather a lot of it), To Ol is one of the best brewers around at the mo.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Feb 2014)

rich p said:


> seven minutes past 6



Don't know why!


----------



## User169 (15 Feb 2014)

Goseator from "Gasthaus und Gosebrauerei Bayerischer Bahnhof Leipzig".

A double bock ale brewed with spice and matured in tequila oak barrels. 

Fantastic brew. Salty, spicy, vanillary with a boozy tequila finish. Best beer of 2014.


----------



## steve52 (15 Feb 2014)

mmmm beer im drinking some now while listening to diggy diggy lo by eddie le jeurne


----------



## Crackle (15 Feb 2014)

I had a Hell for my 2nd beer but I've now learnt not to follow a dark powerful beer with a light lager. I can't taste it; at all.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Feb 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Goseator from "Gasthaus und Gosebrauerei Bayerischer Bahnhof Leipzig".
> 
> A double bock ale brewed with spice and matured in tequila oak barrels.
> 
> ...



Not a bad days beer for someone who's given up!


----------



## Crackle (15 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Not a bad days beer for someone who's given up!


He is taking it easy though. For a Basingstoker.


----------



## User169 (15 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Not a bad days beer for someone who's given up!



March! I didn't think Feb was long enough.


----------



## User169 (15 Feb 2014)

Another Gose-type, this time from De Mo: "Imperial Gose-ish Barrel-Aged". 12.2%!

Not bad, but a bit too sweet for me. I like em funkier and saltier - see Goseator above.


----------



## User169 (15 Feb 2014)

Muhle en Bahnhof from De Mo as recommended by @smutchin 

Another Gose type beer. This is great: a salty, sour, applely delight. I could drink a lot lot of this!


----------



## GM (16 Feb 2014)

[QUOTE 2933041, member: 259"]This lot's just gone into the pot with some onions and a kilo of beef shin, where it will putter gently for the best part of five hours. Now where did I put the chip pan?
[/quote]

Is that your midnight feast, or do you always eat that late!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Feb 2014)

Keltek Brewery - Beheaded, 7.5% strong ale, doesn't taste too alcoholly, quite smooth, slight malty taste - not bad for Cornwall!


----------



## rich p (16 Feb 2014)

Arundel brewery offering - local to me
Beery, nicely bitter and malty - not bad at all

My voodoo doll of 3BM too!


----------



## User169 (16 Feb 2014)

I sacrificed some Westmalle Dubbel in similar fashion to Mort today. Some slices of mustard-smeared cake on top to thicken it up.






This was the second attempt. Had a bash last night and, er "forgot" it was in the oven and may have knocked the temp dial. Anyoldhow, hauled it out at about 3am and it was somewaht past its best.


----------



## smutchin (16 Feb 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Muhle en Bahnhof from De Mo as recommended by @smutchin
> 
> Another Gose type beer. This is great: a salty, sour, applely delight. I could drink a lot lot of this!



Cracking stuff. Both great beers but I found M&B much more drinkable than A&B.


----------



## rich p (17 Feb 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> I sacrificed some Westmalle Dubbel in similar fashion to Mort today. Some slices of mustard-smeared cake on top to thicken it up.
> 
> View attachment 38218
> 
> ...


I'm intrigued DP, is this a beer-soaked cake delicacy or a mustard-smeared cake thickened beer soup?
Was it edible or did you cut out the middle-man and put it directly into the bin? Is it shin in there too?


----------



## rich p (17 Feb 2014)

[QUOTE 2934328, member: 259"]It's traditional to smear slices of perperkoek or kruidkoek (spiced bread) with mustard and stick them on the top of your carbonnades.

It gives a nice flavour (especially if your bread is speculoos flavoured), and you mash it up in the sauce to thicken it. If it doesn't burn that is...[/quote]
Cheers Mort, I had something similar in rural Portugal where I suspect it was used by the peasants to use up stale bread.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Feb 2014)

I've found Westvleteren online in the UK, it's £20 a bottle though and nice though it is I think I'd rather buy lots of DeMo or Emilesse (which I haven't tried yet).


----------



## rich p (17 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I've found Westvleteren online in the UK, it's £20 a bottle though and nice though it is I think I'd rather buy lots of DeMo or Emilesse (which I haven't tried yet).


Blimey, for 20 notes I'd expect a Trappist monk to deliver it personally and sing me a Gregorian chant - silently


----------



## User169 (17 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I've found Westvleteren online in the UK, it's £20 a bottle though and nice though it is I think I'd rather buy lots of DeMo or Emilesse (which I haven't tried yet).


 
That's a bit steep! You can always go for St Bernie 12 which is the same recipe I think.

By the way, there's a new trappist brewery recently started up in the US.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Feb 2014)

Yumtus these pretzels are nice!


----------



## rich p (19 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yumtus these pretzels are nice!
> 
> View attachment 38443




Pretzels @ 5 o'clock!!!!!


----------



## Crackle (19 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yumtus these pretzels are nice!
> 
> View attachment 38443


I presume it's just the first one that's yours and you haven't just laid out three beers to convince us you have friends.


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Feb 2014)

rich p said:


> Blimey, for 20 notes I'd expect a Trappist monk to deliver it personally and sing me a Gregorian chant - silently


Ask him to do some John Cage


----------



## User169 (20 Feb 2014)

Competition time: what is mad Belgie cooking in Cantillon?


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2014)

Eel? or a dismembered cat.


----------



## User169 (20 Feb 2014)

rich p said:


> Eel? .


 
Closeish!


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2014)

Mackerel?


----------



## User169 (20 Feb 2014)

rich p said:


> Mackerel?


 
You were nearer with Eel. Henry I is said to have died of a surfeit of consumption of them.


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2014)

Lamprey Merida?


----------



## User169 (20 Feb 2014)

rich p said:


> Lamprey Merida?



Tempted?


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Tempted?


Errrm,


----------



## User169 (20 Feb 2014)

Didn't know that @threebikesmcginty had a 'tache!


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2014)

Erdinger Dunkel
I'm not a fan of wheat beers generally but this dark one is quaffable


----------



## Crackle (20 Feb 2014)

rich p said:


> Erdinger Dunkel
> I'm not a fan of wheat beers generally but this dark one is quaffable
> View attachment 38504


Pretty sure I had one of them further upstream. Look out for the Augustiner Dunkel, bit maltier and a lot better.

I did
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-2834625
I was unimpressed by that one.


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2014)

Crackle said:


> Pretty sure I had one of them further upstream. Look out for the Augustiner Dunkel, bit maltier and a lot better.
> 
> I did
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-2834625
> I was unimpressed by that one.


Ha! This wasn't impressive, I suppose, just not as bad as I expected!


----------



## Crackle (21 Feb 2014)

I thought I'd give this, weird additives that shouldn't be in beer thing, one more go.

Samuel Smiths organic chocolate stout






Not so much drinking as eating, It's rare I don't finish beer but this could be one of those occasions. I'm wishing i hadn't bought another with coffee and chocolate in now. My dalliance with this kind of brewing is now over. Of course it does get good reviews online but not for my palate.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Feb 2014)

Kölsch, lots of kölsch. Bit of jazz too.







@theclaud would've been proud of us!

Neither one of those old boys is me btw!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Feb 2014)

Crackle said:


> I thought I'd give this, weird additives that shouldn't be in beer thing, one more go.
> 
> Samuel Smiths organic chocolate stout
> 
> ...



Their oatmeal stout is first rate - highly recommended.


----------



## Crackle (21 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Their oatmeal stout is first rate - highly recommended.


Aye, I saw that. Might be one for a future test but I'll probably head for a different category next, not really tried many IPA's for instance, despite everyone doing one.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Feb 2014)

Blackthorn Cider. Not too bad at all - hopefully it'll make a nice Snakebite when mixed with some Kronenburg, I might even add a dash of blackcurrant.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Feb 2014)

Marmion said:


> Blackthorn Cider. Not too bad at all - hopefully it'll make a nice Snakebite when mixed with some Kronenburg, I might even add a dash of blackcurrant.



Common.


----------



## Crackle (21 Feb 2014)

I gave up on the other one






Dark Star Espresso: It's won awards.....I didn't like it. I may join Marmers on the snakebite, minus blackcurrant.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Common.



it's not Ribena, this is proper cordial


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Feb 2014)

[QUOTE 2942874, member: 259"]
View attachment 38579


Still life with Garmin Edge and pear.[/quote]

Nice ironing board cover!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Feb 2014)

Fullers ESB and Hepworth Sussex Old. 

Mother-in-law.

Old and Bitter.


----------



## User169 (22 Feb 2014)

Crackle said:


> I thought I'd give this, weird additives that shouldn't be in beer thing, one more go.
> 
> Samuel Smiths organic chocolate stout
> 
> Not so much drinking as eating, It's rare I don't finish beer but this could be one of those occasions. I'm wishing i hadn't bought another with coffee and chocolate in now. My dalliance with this kind of brewing is now over. Of course it does get good reviews online but not for my palate.



I found that one a bit much. I did finish the bottle, but I wouldn't buy it again. As 3BM says though, the Oatmeal Stout is excellent.


----------



## User169 (22 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Kölsch, lots of kölsch. Bit of jazz too.



Are you in Cologne?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Feb 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Are you in Cologne?



I was, back 'ome now though.


----------



## User169 (22 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I was, back 'ome now though.



Carnaval next weekend - might be a good time for a little trip!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Feb 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Carnaval next weekend - might be a good time for a little trip!



Looks fun - there could be beer!


----------



## User169 (22 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Looks fun - there could be beer!



Its just a massive pissup so far as I can tell.

Carnaval's a big deal in that area of Germany and in S Holland too: my S Holland colleagues are completely "uncontactable" for the entire week. Mind you, its a bit of a N/S divide kind of thing. Most peeps where I am refuse to have anything to do with it.


----------



## User169 (22 Feb 2014)

New pilsner from Het Uiltje. Hoppy and dry, non-filtered and non-pasteurized. Not your run of the mill euro fizz.


----------



## rich p (22 Feb 2014)

I tried another wheat beer last night - Harveys Clear Copperwheat.

Underwhelmed.


----------



## rich p (22 Feb 2014)

[QUOTE 2944029, member: 259"]A new one on me - a three grain Tripel from Dendermond at 8.4%.

It's in the fridge chilling down to the required 6-9c - which sounds a bit ominous to be honest...

View attachment 38631
[/quote]
I think I'm seeing Dubbel Mort


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Feb 2014)

Otley Brewery Motley Brew - 7.5% ale with a strange sort of soapy taste, might have to chuck this, it's not very nice.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Feb 2014)

Chucked it, Samny Smith Oatmeal Stout - that's better!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Feb 2014)

[QUOTE 2944076, member: 259"]Damn and blast - I've just realised I missed a free Karmeliet glass for 12 bottles in the local supermarket. Would have gone well with the Colnago Master X steelie!




[/quote]

Best get rid of the Colnago then, will you ship it or shall I pop over?


----------



## User169 (22 Feb 2014)

Blimey - you lot are all kicking off a bit early doors!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Feb 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Blimey - you lot are all kicking off a bit early doors!



We just don't possess your abstemious nature.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Feb 2014)

Class ent it!


----------



## Crackle (22 Feb 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Carnaval next weekend - might be a good time for a little trip!


I get a bit confused with German festivals but that's part of Fasching isn't it. I was in Bavaria skiing once when one of these festivals kicked off and lots of people in fancy dress appeared.

I got overtaken on the slopes by a dinosaur and some wiggly worm type things with kids in them. That was the same holiday a waiter dobbed me in to mrs C that I'd spent the afternoon sitting at the bottom going through the beer menu when I told her I'd been skiing and she must have just missed me on the slopes.


----------



## User169 (22 Feb 2014)

Crackle said:


> I get a bit confused with German festivals but that's part of Fasching isn't it. I was in Bavaria skiing once when one of these festivals kicked off and lots of people in fancy dress appeared.
> 
> I got overtaken on the slopes by a dinosaur and some wiggly worm type things with kids in them. That was the same holiday a waiter dobbed me in to mrs C that I'd spent the afternoon sitting at the bottom going through the beer menu when I told her I'd been skiing and she must have just missed me on the slopes.



Its all pre-lent festivities, but I think Fasching is the East and South German version, whereas Karneval is the Rheinland version which spills over into NL. Not entirely sure what the difference is, but Fasching seems to go on for longer.

On the other point, you obviously didnt tip enough!


----------



## rich p (22 Feb 2014)

Just polished off 2 bottles of Aspalls Premier Cru cider. One of my favourites


----------



## User169 (23 Feb 2014)

St Bernie Abt 12 on tap. Awesome beer!


----------



## rich p (23 Feb 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 38700
> St Bernie Abt 12 on tap. Awesome beer!


12%! Respect!

I have done a liver-cleansing walk on the wet Sussex Weald followed by 2 pints of the freshest, Harveys Best I've had for a long time. It makes me wonder if my local is buying almost out of date beer or they just don't keep it well. The turnover is very high.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Feb 2014)

Oxfordshire Ales Porter, doesn't taste like a porter at all and it's probably the fizziest beer I've ever had - summats wrong, maybe they slipped and chucked in too much sugar.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up, Crockers! I'll file it along side lambic/gueuze in the 'avoid' section.


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Feb 2014)

Just been drying some Ilkley Pale- fruity and hoppy but not overhoppy. Me like!


----------



## smutchin (26 Feb 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Competition time: what is mad Belgie cooking in Cantillon?



Bit late, I know, but I would have said eel too. I had eel in beer stew in a restaurant in Bruges last time I was there. It was fab. Really very fab indeed.

I don't think the beer they used was Cantillon though - how did that work out?


----------



## User169 (26 Feb 2014)

smutchin said:


> Bit late, I know, but I would have said eel too. I had eel in beer stew in a restaurant in Bruges last time I was there. It was fab. Really very fab indeed.
> 
> I don't think the beer they used was Cantillon though - how did that work out?


 
The picture was from Cantillon's facepants feed - apparently from a restaurant in Brussels called "Les Brittignes". Might be worth a visit if you are in that neck of the woods!

Can you remember the name of the place you ate in Bruges?


----------



## smutchin (26 Feb 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Can you remember the name of the place you ate in Bruges?



No. It was one of the proper touristy places, quaint wood panelling, gothic script signs, stuff like that. Not bad though.

I really wanted to go to Erasmus but that was closed for refurbishment at the time. I tried to persuade my wife that we should visit ’t Brugs Beertje instead but she wasn't having any of it.


----------



## User169 (26 Feb 2014)

[QUOTE 2950837, member: 259"]Do you mean Les Brigittines, DP (can't get Facebook here)?
[/quote]

Oops. Yes, you're right Mort. Do you know it?


----------



## Crackle (26 Feb 2014)

Midweek beer







Innis & Gunn original. Went nicely with that blue cheese and some grapes while I awaited the spaghetti. Matured in oak barrels apparently, very nice. I hope our Scottish cousins continue exporting this come the revolution.


----------



## Maverick Goose (26 Feb 2014)

Aye....that ones's a stoater


----------



## User169 (27 Feb 2014)

One for @Flying_Monkey 

BrewDog Rappongi opens on Saturday..


----------



## rich p (27 Feb 2014)

I was in East London yesterday and tried 2 pubs that I needed to get to before my daughter's imminent move from Clapton.
One was the Anchor and Hope on the River Lea where I had a pint of the Fullers Bengal Lancer IPA - very quaffable. One of the increasingly few grotty real east end boozers.





Then a pint of Notting Hill Amber in the Crooked Billet - recently gastrofied from a rough old dive


----------



## User169 (27 Feb 2014)

rich p said:


> I was in East London yesterday and tried 2 pubs that I needed to get to before my daughter's imminent move from Clapton.
> One was the Anchor and Hope on the River Lea where I had a pint of the Fullers Bengal Lancer IPA - very quaffable. One of the increasingly few grotty real east end boozers.
> 
> Then a pint of Notting Hill Amber in the Crooked Billet - recently gastrofied from a rough old dive


 
Ah, the Anchor and Hope is such a great pub - I used live in L Clapton and went there quite a bit. The London Pride was always superbly fresh as it had such a quick turnover. At the time, the landlord had been tenant for over 50 years! 

Never quite mustered up the courage to go in the Crooked Billet - at that time you couldn't see in the windows which always makes me a bit nervous.


----------



## rich p (27 Feb 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Ah, the Anchor and Hope is such a great pub - I used live in L Clapton and went there quite a bit. The London Pride was always superbly fresh as it had such a quick turnover. At the time, the landlord had been tenant for over 50 years!
> 
> Never quite mustered up the courage to go in the Crooked Billet - at that time you couldn't see in the windows which always makes me a bit nervous.


She's been living in Clapton for 4 or 5 years but neither she, her husband, my son or any of their mates has ever had the courage to cross the Crooked Billet's threshold either. The High Street is being upgraded lately with an indie sour dough pizza place and other eateries and chi chi coffee shops. It will be full of the middle-class intelligentsia nowadays. The CB is well worth a visit now if you ever do a nostalgia trip. It's still a slight regret that I didn't have the bottle to try it out in it's rough days.
The Sovereign round the corner is a decent pub too, if you remember that one.
Here's the new frontage of the CB


----------



## Crackle (28 Feb 2014)

Tonights selection. Ubu is a tadge bitter but pleasant.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Feb 2014)

I'm gonna bust the lid off a Kernel Porter.


----------



## Crackle (28 Feb 2014)

Rudyard is nice, fuller, sweet start, bitter finish


----------



## User169 (28 Feb 2014)

Three beers from Oedipus Brewing, a new outfit in Ansterdam.

Mannen Liefde (er, "man love"), a saison flavoured with lemongrass and Szechuan pepper. Pretty good actually, although the aroma is disconcertingly NZ sauv blanc. This 'll be great in the summer.

Gaia, a fairly standard double IPA, more Belgian than US in style.

Panty (stupid name), a decent mid-gravity stout. Really good mouthfeel and a good roast flavour.







There trying to raise 100k eur via crowd funding at the mo to build a new brewery and tap room. I'm going to bung them a few euros - 15% return over three years.


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2014)

Crackle said:


> Tonights selection. Ubu is a tadge bitter but pleasant.


I liked the UBU


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 Feb 2014)

rich p said:


> She's been living in Clapton for 4 or 5 years but neither she, her husband, my son or any of their mates has ever had the courage to cross the Crooked Billet's threshold either. The High Street is being upgraded lately with an indie sour dough pizza place and other eateries and chi chi coffee shops. It will be full of the middle-class intelligentsia nowadays. The CB is well worth a visit now if you ever do a nostalgia trip. It's still a slight regret that I didn't have the bottle to try it out in it's rough days.
> The Sovereign round the corner is a decent pub too, if you remember that one.
> Here's the new frontage of the CB
> View attachment 38919


Ah, good old Gastropub Green!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Feb 2014)

rich p said:


> I liked the UBU



Their Mad Goose is exceptional. I rec.


----------



## Crackle (28 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Their Mad Goose is exceptional. I rec.


What is it so I know what section to search in?


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Their Mad Goose is exceptional. I rec.


Have to try that as it's got my name on it!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Feb 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> There trying to raise 100k eur via crowd funding at the mo to build a new brewery and tap room. I'm going to bung them a few euros - 15% return over three years.



Great idea but if you want ROI I'd buy Taylor Wimpey shares at £1:40. Wish I'd bought a chunk when they were 4p. [/capitalist bastard mode]


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Feb 2014)

Crackle said:


> What is it so I know what section to search in?



It's beer, I'm no expert but I'd look in the beer section!

http://www.puritybrewing.com/product/mad-goose


----------



## Crackle (28 Feb 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It's beer, I'm no expert but I'd look in the beer section!
> 
> http://www.puritybrewing.com/product/mad-goose


Ah, it's a pale ale. They have a pale ale section you see and a ruby section, dark section, etc..... The beer bit I figured.


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2014)

_I'm going to bung them a few euros - 15% return over three years._
minus 15% over 3 years sounds about right,  DP


----------



## robjh (28 Feb 2014)

rich p said:


> One was the Anchor and Hope on the River Lea where I had a pint of the Fullers Bengal Lancer IPA - very quaffable. One of the increasingly few grotty real east end boozers.
> View attachment 38913


Aw, can't decide whether you've shattered my illusions or whetted my appetite. That place always looks so inviting from the train to Liverpool Street, it was high on my list of 'must find out where it really is and go there sometime'.


----------



## User169 (1 Mar 2014)

robjh said:


> Aw, can't decide whether you've shattered my illusions or whetted my appetite. That place always looks so inviting from the train to Liverpool Street, it was high on my list of 'must find out where it really is and go there sometime'.



Well worth seeking out!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> One for @Flying_Monkey
> BrewDog Rappongi opens on Saturday..



That's great, apart from the fact that it's in Roppongi, which is a shitpit full of desperate foreign guys looking for Japanese women (and vice-versa)... Bewdog might make it worth the trip though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Mar 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> That's great, apart from the fact that it's in Roppongi, which is a s***pit full of desperate foreign guys looking for Japanese women (and vice-versa)... Bewdog might make it worth the trip though.



I love the Brewdog bar in Newcastle, it almost makes up for having to work in Cramlington.


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

robjh said:


> Aw, can't decide whether you've shattered my illusions or whetted my appetite. That place always looks so inviting from the train to Liverpool Street, it was high on my list of 'must find out where it really is and go there sometime'.


As DP says, it's well worth a visit. A proper pub with a landlord who has a bulbous Dickensian nose, the bar unchanged for decades, good beer and a clientele that entertain with their rapid-fire conversation.
In decent weather you can sit outside on the towpath watching cyclists pedal back and forth and watch the rowers glide past.


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I love the Brewdog bar in Newcastle, it almost makes up for having to work in Cramlington.


Your job sends you to almost as exotic places as that bloke, whose name escapes me, who trots off to Africa every five minutes


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> Your job sends you to almost as exotic places as that bloke, whose name escapes me, who trots off to Africa every five minutes



I spend most of my time on Planet Ilkeston, anywhere else is exotic by comparison.


----------



## Crackle (1 Mar 2014)

Does Brewdog taste nice then. I've only read the stuff on the bottle, which made me want to piss in their vats. No one who writes such tossery should be allowed to drink.


----------



## User169 (1 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> Does Brewdog taste nice then. I've only read the stuff on the bottle, which made me want to **** in their vats. No one who writes such tossery should be allowed to drink.



It's best to ignore all the written stuff - it's somewhat puke inducing. On the other hand, I find it difficult not to admire the way they've built their business. They started 10 years ago with a 20,000 pound loan and have built what seems to be a hugely successful business, raising 3 million quid over the last two/three years via their on-line IPOs. The rate at which they are opening new bars in astonishing - Sao Paulo last month, Tokyo this month and I think they have a bar in Stockholm - and that's on top of all the UK bars. Then there's the US TV show.... Yes, they can be a bit annoying, but their energy is pretty impressive. 

The core range of beers has settled down now and most of them are decent assuming you like the US styles that they are based on. Hardcore IPA is the one I like most and IMO one the best Euro versions of a US double IPA. Tokyo is pretty good too, although at about 18% is not exactly a session beer. They've recently put out Jack Hammer, a super bitter pale ale which I really like - it's not subtle, but really hits the spot. 

The downside for them is that the competition makes better beer: Kernel, Pressure Drop, Beaver Town, Thornbridge, Siren, Buxton, Magic Rock etc. and that's just the UK.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2955981, member: 259"]They're coming to Belgium as well! (Well, Brussels, which isn't the same thing).[/quote]

But it is in Belgium though isn't it, it was last time I looked, have they moved it?


----------



## User169 (1 Mar 2014)

Cheeky pint (a real one from the cask!) of Thornbridge' Lord Marple. Makes a nice change to get some real ale.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Cheeky pint (a real one from the cask!) of Thornbridge' Lord Marple. Makes a nice change to get some *real ale*.



Ahoy fellow casketeer!


----------



## User169 (1 Mar 2014)

Afternoon tea...






New brewery out of Rotterdam. This is a tasty IPA.


----------



## Crackle (1 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> It's best to ignore all the written stuff - it's somewhat puke inducing. On the other hand, I find it difficult not to admire the way they've built their business. They started 10 years ago with a 20,000 pound loan and have built what seems to be a hugely successful business, raising 3 million quid over the last two/three years via their on-line IPOs. The rate at which they are opening new bars in astonishing - Sao Paulo last month, Tokyo this month and I think they have a bar in Stockholm - and that's on top of all the UK bars. Then there's the US TV show.... Yes, they can be a bit annoying, but their energy is pretty impressive.
> 
> The core range of beers has settled down now and most of them are decent assuming you like the US styles that they are based on. Hardcore IPA is the one I like most and IMO one the best Euro versions of a US double IPA. Tokyo is pretty good too, although at about 18% is not exactly a session beer. They've recently put out Jack Hammer, a super bitter pale ale which I really like - it's not subtle, but really hits the spot.
> 
> The downside for them is that the competition makes better beer: Kernel, Pressure Drop, Beaver Town, Thornbridge, Siren, Buxton, Magic Rock etc. and that's just the UK.


I shall wrestle down my demons and pick a bottle up then but not from the beer shop as it's two thirds the price in Sainos. In fact the beer shop doesn't normally compete with the supermarkets, not sure why they stock the brewdog.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Mar 2014)

T.E.A

Three for a fiver down Waitrose. To be honest five for a fiver wouldn't make it taste any better.


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Afternoon tea...
> 
> View attachment 39011
> 
> ...


When it's scone, it's scone
(only works in certain pronunciations, and possibly not even then)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Mar 2014)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Mar 2014)

Fuller's Chiswick bitter; a 3.5% light, hoppy beer, not bad at all actually.


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


>


Class...maybe post this one in CnD some time


----------



## User169 (1 Mar 2014)

Another H&V from DeMo. I think it's a blend of differently barrel aged beer - whatever it's very nice.


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2014)

I've had a few of my selection gift pack from a grateful neighbour - don't ask, but it wasn't servicing his wife - the nicest of which was the Ballards Best - everything else is blurred. Nite!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Another H&V from DeMo. I think it's a blend of differently barrel aged beer - whatever it's very nice.
> 
> View attachment 39051



Great colour on the foam!


----------



## Spartak (2 Mar 2014)

Enjoyed a couple of pints of this at The Salutation in Ham at lunchtime .......


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Mar 2014)

Spartak said:


> Enjoyed a couple of pints of this at The Salutation in Ham at lunchtime .......
> 
> View attachment 39103



The BBF looks interesting.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Mar 2014)

London Fields Stout, last of the Christmas beers, and in fancy packaging. It's good too!


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> London Fields Stout, last of the Christmas beers, and in fancy packaging. It's good too!
> 
> View attachment 39108
> 
> ...


Funnily enough my daughter lived in London Fields before she moved to Clapton. Finally saw the light and is moving back to the Harveys best bitter county!


----------



## Crackle (3 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2958458, member: 1314"]I did Samuel Stout's bottled Oatmeal Stout a few times the other night. Nutty, cool and dark. It's good stuff.[/quote]
Are you trying to confuse me or is this the Samuel Smith's Oatmeal stout mentioned further up. Samuel Stout sounds like a character from Tales Of The Riverbank.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> Are you trying to confuse me or is this the Samuel Smith's Oatmeal stout mentioned further up. Samuel Stout sounds like a character from Tales Of The Riverbank.



Drunk as a lord, the rapscallion!


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Mar 2014)

No doubt he spends his cash on looking flash and grabbing our attention.


----------



## theclaud (5 Mar 2014)

Right, Beerpeeps! I need your guidance. I'm in the Urban Tap House in Cardiff having a pint of Untapped Eclipse bitter. Which is quite nice, and verging on the sensible, but they have all kinds of bottled beers, not many of which can be obtained in Swansea. There's one that looks as if it's from the same brewery as the one pictured by DP just above - called Raad & Daad. Nice typography. But what has caught my eye is Kernel IPA, which I seem to recall being mentioned more than once by some of you lot as a bit of a corker. Really I should finish the pint I'm on and go back to Swansea, especially as I have to pick up my bike from the office on the way back and don't have a front light due to a brief swap yesterday. But I'm tempted to have Just One More Beer first. It's £5.60 for a teeny bottle! I'm pretty skint. If I buy it, will I be glad I did?


----------



## Crackle (5 Mar 2014)

^ @threebikesmcginty


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Mar 2014)

I'd go for the DeMo @theclaud, you'll see Kernel quite oft but not DM.


----------



## theclaud (5 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'd go for the DeMo @theclaude, you'll see Kernel quite oft but not DM.



Ah! Interesting advice, but that one comes in a MAHOOSIVE bottle, with a price tag to match. So it's not in the running for now, and the ride home would be, well, interesting...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Mar 2014)

theclaud said:


> Ah! Interesting advice, but that one comes in a MAHOOSIVE bottle, with a price tag to match. So it's not in the running for now, and the ride home would be, well, interesting...



Stop f*cking about and get the Kernel then!!!


----------



## User169 (5 Mar 2014)

Raad en Daad is very sour; a fairly challenging intro to DeMo's oeuvre.

BTW, i rode past De Molen twice on Saturday and managed to avoid stopping off.


----------



## rich p (5 Mar 2014)

theclaud said:


> Ah! Interesting advice, but that one comes in a MAHOOSIVE bottle, with a price tag to match. So it's not in the running for now, and the ride home would be, well, interesting...


£5.60!!!!
Get a pint of decent real ale and stop poncing about with bottled fizz!


----------



## theclaud (5 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> £5.60!!!!
> Get a pint of decent real ale and stop poncing about with bottled fizz!


I've already got one. But there's not much of it left. The Kernel is 9.6%, so is arguably worth two ornery beers...


----------



## rich p (5 Mar 2014)

theclaud said:


> I've already got one. But there's not much of it left. The Kernel is 9.6%, so is arguably worth two ornery beers...


Hmmm, drinking bottled beer in a pub is a pretty poor show


----------



## Crackle (5 Mar 2014)

theclaud said:


> Right, Beerpeeps! I need your guidance. I'm in the Urban Tap House in Cardiff having a pint of Untapped Eclipse bitter. Which is quite nice, and verging on the sensible, but they have all kinds of bottled beers, not many of which can be obtained in Swansea. There's one that looks as if it's from the same brewery as the one pictured by DP just above - called Raad & Daad. Nice typography. But what has caught my eye is Kernel IPA, which I seem to recall being mentioned more than once by some of you lot as a bit of a corker. Really I should finish the pint I'm on and go back to Swansea, especially as I have to pick up my bike from the office on the way back *and don't have a front light due to a brief swap yesterday*. But I'm tempted to have Just One More Beer first. It's £5.60 for a teeny bottle! I'm pretty skint. If I buy it, will I be glad I did?



I'm always doing that. Whenever I can't find a sock, I guarantee it's wrapped up in my briefs. Never lost a front light like that though.


----------



## theclaud (5 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> I'm always doing that. Whenever I can't find a sock, I guarantee it's wrapped up in my briefs. Never lost a front light like that though.


Who do you usually swap yours with?


----------



## Crackle (5 Mar 2014)

theclaud said:


> Who do you usually swap yours with?


These days, I'm not picky.


----------



## User169 (5 Mar 2014)

Halcyon from Thornbridge. Fantastically smooth ale.

Wasn't planning to have one this evening, but got hit by some arse car driver yacking on his phone on the way home, so figured a sharpener was in order.


----------



## User169 (5 Mar 2014)

theclaud said:


> I've already got one. But there's not much of it left. The Kernel is 9.6%, so is arguably worth two ornery beers...



So how was it, TC?


----------



## theclaud (5 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Halcyon from Thornbridge. Fantastically smooth ale.
> 
> Wasn't planning to have one this evening, but *got hit by some arse car driver yacking on his phone* on the way home, so figured a sharpener was in order.



FFS! Hope you are OK, DP.


----------



## Crackle (5 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Halcyon from Thornbridge. Fantastically smooth ale.
> 
> Wasn't planning to have one this evening, but got hit by some arse car driver yacking on his phone on the way home, so figured a sharpener was in order.


Blimey! Have two.


----------



## theclaud (5 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> So how was it, TC?


I didn't drink it . I had misread the shelf and it turned out to be £6.70 a bottle! Not that it might not be worth it, but I was psychologically unable to pay £7 for a half of beer. I blame @rich p. I will work myself up to the extravagance by saving pennies in a tin or something. I am in Cardiff quite a lot. The good news is that on another shelf that I couldn't see when I posted before there were a load more of these De Molen beers with the nice labels. Most of them were silly prices as well, and one was £11! But I will need your full guide to the whole range when I go back.


----------



## User169 (5 Mar 2014)

theclaud said:


> FFS! Hope you are OK, DP.



It wasn't very serious, Saw him coming and managed to get mainly out the way, so he only clipped my back wheel. I stayed upright and am unscathed along with my bike.

Good excuse for a couple school night beers though!


----------



## rich p (5 Mar 2014)

theclaud said:


> I didn't drink it . I had misread the shelf and it turned out to be £6.70 a bottle! Not that it might not be worth it, but I was psychologically unable to pay £7 for a half of beer. .


My sanity is preserved!
Resist the obvious retort TC


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Mar 2014)

theclaud said:


> I didn't drink it . I had misread the shelf and it turned out to be £6.70 a bottle! Not that it might not be worth it, but I was psychologically unable to pay £7 for a half of beer. I blame @rich p. I will work myself up to the extravagance by saving pennies in a tin or something. I am in Cardiff quite a lot. The good news is that on another shelf that I couldn't see when I posted before there were a load more of these De Molen beers with the nice labels. Most of them were silly prices as well, and one was £11! But I will need your full guide to the whole range when I go back.



DeMo dark beers are nectar - buy buy buy. I've been at a 'do' in that London tonight and all I got was Becks and Peroni at £5.50 a bottle, I'd have paid double for a proper beer.


----------



## theclaud (6 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Becks and Peroni at £5.50 a bottle


----------



## theclaud (6 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> DeMo dark beers are nectar - *buy buy buy.*



That's £33 quid already, and I've only had a pint and a half. I wonder if I can get sponsorship...


----------



## Origamist (7 Mar 2014)

Found some nice stuff on tap here, not so much the Flensburger (note some other taps lurking in the shadows):





@theclaud - that DeMo is a bit too sour for my sweet tastes, but generally stuff from Brouwerij De Molen is excellent and always worth a swig or twenty (I have been known to share a bottle as they can be quite pricey!).


----------



## User169 (7 Mar 2014)

Origamist said:


> Found some nice stuff on tap here, not so much the Flensburger (note some other taps lurking in the shadows):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wouldn't mind trying the Lumberjack!


----------



## mistral (7 Mar 2014)

Just had very fine pint of Clarkshaws Gorgons Alive in the Harp 
http://www.harpcoventgarden.com/
They had Kernal on tap, but not really one for a working lunchtime


----------



## User169 (7 Mar 2014)

theclaud said:


> I didn't drink it . I had misread the shelf and it turned out to be £6.70 a bottle! Not that it might not be worth it, but I was psychologically unable to pay £7 for a half of beer. I blame @rich p. I will work myself up to the extravagance by saving pennies in a tin or something. I am in Cardiff quite a lot. The good news is that on another shelf that I couldn't see when I posted before there were a load more of these De Molen beers with the nice labels. Most of them were silly prices as well, and one was £11! But I will need your full guide to the whole range when I go back.


 
I am starting to rethink all this expensive beer business. This article is quite sensible..

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...6/limited-edition-beer-meantime-brewers-craft


----------



## rich p (7 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> I am starting to rethink all this expensive beer business. This article is quite sensible..
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...6/limited-edition-beer-meantime-brewers-craft


I read that article when it appeared and I have to agree. There's no way a beer can be 'worth' £12 - £20 a bottle to my way of thinking and spending. I recall @smutchin telling us the economics of it from the retailer's pov but I remain unconvinced.
There's certainly too cheap but there is, increasingly, too expensive.
£15 on a 330ml or 500ml smacks of affectation. Other opinions are of course, valid!


----------



## User169 (7 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> £15 on a 330ml or 500ml smacks of affectation. Other opinions are of course, valid!


----------



## rich p (7 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


>


Yeah, but I'm a tight-fisted old git DP!


----------



## User169 (7 Mar 2014)




----------



## Crackle (7 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> I am starting to rethink all this expensive beer business. This article is quite sensible..
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...6/limited-edition-beer-meantime-brewers-craft



I read that too. I'm not averse to trying an expensive brew but I'd need to know I had a good chance of liking it, which might be risky.


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Mar 2014)

I've just joined the [Brewdog] Dead Pony Club-hoppy and citrusy but not too excessive so I'll definitely be back


----------



## User169 (7 Mar 2014)

Kicking off with Bronze Age from Stillwater outta Baltimore. Fresh, snappy saison.


----------



## smutchin (7 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> I recall @smutchin telling us the economics of it from the retailer's pov but I remain unconvinced



Actually, I'm entirely with you, rich. I get why some beers are expensive, for justifiable cost reasons, but some seem to be "premium" priced just to keep the plebs away / milk the beer snobs.

@Delftse Post doesn't pay import prices for De Molen, so it's easy for him to be smug. The sod.

The Bottle Shop's tasting evenings are great for sampling exotica, but most of the time, I just want a pint. Much as I love to occasionally treat myself to a rare craft beer at upwards of £6 for a 330ml bottle, on the whole, I'm more than happy with my £3.20 pint of Gadd's No.3 in my local.


----------



## User169 (7 Mar 2014)

Moving swiftly onto the heavy artillery - Tsarina Ezra from DeMo (on tap), an 11% double porter, whatever that is. 
Massive bready malt aroma with caramel and toffee. Sweet chocolate and molasses taste, not very much roasted flavour and eff all hops. Not exactly how you'd normally think of a poter, but pretty tasty.


----------



## rich p (7 Mar 2014)

Here's my selection for tonight
My first Kernels, one of which is a piddling 3.5%!!!!!!
Verdict to follow...


----------



## User169 (7 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> but most of the time, I just want a pint. Much as I love to occasionally treat myself to a rare craft beer at upwards of £6 for a 330ml bottle, on the whole, I'm more than happy with my £3.20 pint of Gadd's No.3 in my local.



This sums it up really well! 

Shouldn't we just be encouraging our local brewers to produce good stuff and pay them a decent, but not exorbitant, price for doing so?

I think its great that RichP with Harveys, 3BM with Hook Norton, Smutch with Gadds, me with DeMo etc., all have local brewers we can rely on.


----------



## User169 (7 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> Here's my selection for tonight
> My first Kernels, one of which is a piddling 3.5%!!!!!!
> Verdict to follow...
> 
> View attachment 39401



Ha, ha. I start waxing lyrical about local brewers and the old reprobate goes all craft beeron us!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Mar 2014)

I may go for a selection of beer this evening, I'll have to see what the local co-op has to offer: I have had a few bottles of Innis&Gunn in the past few weeks so will try to get a bottle of the rum finish tonight as not tried that one


----------



## rich p (7 Mar 2014)

I was waxing (sic) about the exorbitant prices but I can take the stick


----------



## Crackle (7 Mar 2014)

After all that hand wringing over cost. May I present my 3 for 4 quid selection.







OK it's not a selection but....

Innis and Gunn, a hint of Sporran with a strong flavour of Stornoway storms and a lingering taste of bagpipes.


----------



## rich p (7 Mar 2014)

Okay, two thirds down the Kernel Table beer - hoppy and tasty but probably a bit too hoppy for my old-fashioned taste buds


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Mar 2014)

Marmion said:


> Innis & Gunn rum



That fairly hits you. Very deep peat-water colour, a nice spiciness and an oomph at the end. I'm not a fan of rum, but that is lovely; 6.8% ABV, but it does not taste "alchoholy" at all. I only bought one, and one of the originals.

I'm visiting a mate in a couple of weeks for his 50th and the local pub has Innis&Gunn on tap - might be a bit of a hangover coming up and an empty wallet as he says it's not cheap!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> Okay, two thirds down the Kernel Table beer - hoppy and tasty but probably a bit too hoppy for my old-fashioned taste buds



Don't go near any of the strong IPA's rich - you'll pass out!

Kernel Export Porter for me, that's it though, I'm out of stock unless I bust into the specials. Might have to have a glass of wine!


----------



## Crackle (7 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Don't go near any of the strong IPA's rich - you'll pass out!
> 
> Kernel Export Porter for me, that's it though, I'm out if stock unless I bust into the specials. Might have to have a *glass of wine*!



You mean bottle, right. I mean if you open it......I keep trying to explain this to MrsC when she asks, _the next day_, if there's any left: Well, no......duh.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Mar 2014)

Now onto the "original" - a much different and lighter more bitter taste than the "rum finish" version - I'm not sure it's was a good idea to have them in that order tho; I really like the original version but it tastes slightly too bitter after the deep spiciness of the rum finish. 

And I spied with my aging little eyes that the rum finish was matured for 57 days and the original for 77 days. Rum finish 6.8% ABV and original 6.6% ABV.

I should have got more than the 2 bottles!! Oh well back to the snakebites after this


----------



## Crackle (7 Mar 2014)

Marmion said:


> Now onto the "original" - a much different and lighter more bitter taste than the "rum finish" version - I'm not sure it's was a good idea to have them in that order tho; I really like the original version but it tastes slightly too bitter after the deep spiciness of the rum finish.
> 
> And I spied with my aging little eyes that the rum finish was matured for 57 days and the original for 77 days. Rum finish 6.8% ABV and original 6.6% ABV.
> 
> I should have got more than the 2 bottles!! Oh well back to the snakebites after this


The Original is a little bitter. My taste buds are not so refined tonight and I'm getting the bitterness more than the oak and stuff.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Mar 2014)

The snakebite is not bitter, just in case you were wondering


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Mar 2014)

Bought from source, although it travels to Burton for bottling! 















Couple of super macro shots on my new camera!


----------



## User169 (8 Mar 2014)

Post-ride refreshment. Jaipur and, er, an eel I picked up en route.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Mar 2014)

Nice beer, horrid eel.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Mar 2014)

Do you dip the eel into the beer? 
eel and ale dip daps - you should take that one to the Dragons; it's a yes from me - not.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Mar 2014)

Afternoon's grafting in the garden including the first mow of the season, now sat outside with a small glass of Landlord.


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Mar 2014)

Good old Landlord!


----------



## rich p (9 Mar 2014)

I am very very poorly and consequently I'm on the wagon today. 
It wasn't caused by a surfeit of lampreys.


----------



## Crackle (9 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 39449
> Post-ride refreshment. Jaipur and, er, an eel I picked up en route.


I used to catch eels sometimes when fishing, horrid things. They curl all around the line when you haul them out and are impossible to grip and disgorge, due to being so slimy. You have to wrap them in newspaper before you can get hold and get the hook out. I've never ever fancied eating one.


----------



## User169 (11 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> I used to catch eels sometimes when fishing, horrid things. They curl all around the line when you haul them out and are impossible to grip and disgorge, due to being so slimy. You have to wrap them in newspaper before you can get hold and get the hook out. I've never ever fancied eating one.



Smoked they are great - fatty and salty!

Unfortunately, wild European eels are on the extra critical list, so I probably shouldn't be eating them.


----------



## User169 (11 Mar 2014)

St Bernie tripel. Not as good as Westmalle, but still very nice.


----------



## rich p (11 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 39708
> St Bernie tripel. Not as good as Westmalle, but still very nice.


Is the sun over the yardarm?
I'm recovered enough for my 4 pint dose of Harveys tonight although a newly made-over pub has opened up nearby and may get a visit. It has been, refreshingly and unusually, turned back into a pub from a poncey gastro!
http://www.prestonparktavern.co.uk/


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Mar 2014)

Dorset Gold,always believe in your soul,you've got the power to know,you're indestructible,always believe it! Have fun Rich P


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Mar 2014)

I try and refrain on a school night but it's been a long day and I've been to Hull and back.


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I try and refrain on a school night but it's been a long day and I've been to Hull and back.
> 
> View attachment 39748


and from me 3BM!


----------



## Crackle (11 Mar 2014)

Yeah well, I spent the day rubbing the front door down and I can still taste it. Beer shop's shut so bottle of San Miguel for me. I tried to refrain....


----------



## rich p (11 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> Yeah well, I spent the day rubbing the front door down and I can still taste it. Beer shop's shut so bottle of San Miguel for me. I tried to refrain....


Must be a helluva big door. Have another bottle, Crax!


----------



## Crackle (11 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> Must be a helluva big door. Have another bottle, Crax!


Pah!


----------



## smutchin (11 Mar 2014)

Had to call in at Tesco on the way home tonight so took advantage of their four for £5 by way of refreshment while I put another batch of homebrew on. 

Bagged a Fuller's Wild River, St Austell Proper Job, Marston's Oyster Stout and Shepherd Neame Double Stout.

Opened the Proper Job first. Meh. Hoppy but lacking character. Suspect it's much better out of the cask. The Oyster Stout next. Again, merely ok. A bit thin and metallic. Probably does need some shellfish with it. I guess I've just been spoiled for good beer lately, but still, can't complain at the price. 

Saving the other two for breakfast. I've had Wild River on draught and liked it. Very good American-style pale ale. Wonder if the bottled version will live up to it...

I'm intrigued by the SN stout. Not had that before. 

The homebrew is Cooper's Stout, made up with a kilo of Beer Kit Enhancer and a generous cup of muscovado sugar. Would have used plain white sugar but we're out. The muscovado should give it a nice hint of caramel flavour though. Will test the OG tomorrow before I pitch the yeast. Expecting it to be a fairly potent brew.


----------



## rich p (11 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> Saving the other two for breakfast..


----------



## rich p (11 Mar 2014)

Well, the revamped Preston Park Tavern had 3 ales on draught none of which quite nailed it. The nicest was an Arundel brewery golden, pale ale at 4.2% which is my limit for a session ale. The other two were 5.2 and 5.7% which is too much when I have to get up late, have a lazy breakfast and do the crossword in the morning!
Nite all!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> Well, the revamped Preston Park Tavern had 3 ales on draught none of which quite nailed it. The nicest was an Arundel brewery golden, pale ale at 4.2% which is my limit for a session ale. The other two were 5.2 and 5.7% which is too much when I have to get up late, have a lazy breakfast and do the crossword in the morning!
> Nite all!



Not enough detail, names of the other two please - you can tell us when you get up this afternoon.


----------



## rich p (12 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Not enough detail, names of the other two please - you can tell us when you get up this afternoon.


I'll get back to you!
They did have this revolting carbonated stuff on tap and called it a classy craft beer
https://www.meantimebrewing.com/our-beers/beer/yakima-red/
It was like fizzy cherryade.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Mar 2014)

Paging @Flying_Monkey - is this Hitachino stuff any good?

http://www.beermerchants.com/hitach...125613521&mc_cid=1cb17b3e9c&mc_eid=271628946e


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Mar 2014)

Yes, but I wouldn't say that any of those were my favourites of theirs, but worth a try, although I'm not a fan of the sweet stout. The ones I really like from Hitachino are their White Ale, the Daidai Ale ( an IPA with bitter oranges) and Nipponia.


----------



## User169 (13 Mar 2014)

Duvel Tripel Hop 2014 was released on Monday - with Mosaic this year. Noticed that the beer shop took delivery of a few cases today, so that's tomorrow night sorted!


----------



## User169 (13 Mar 2014)

@threebikesmcginty !!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Mar 2014)

Blistering barnacles!


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Blistering barnacles!


Jings crivvens and help ma boab!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Mar 2014)

Just installing a printer for a family fiend, a task which can't even be contemplated without a sharpener.


----------



## Crackle (14 Mar 2014)

Is it an imp printer?


----------



## User169 (14 Mar 2014)

Zona Cesarini from Toccalmato. If you don't like Sorachi Ace, the lube's a better bet.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Mar 2014)

Nice cycling link, or is that links!


----------



## User169 (14 Mar 2014)

Tsarina Ezra from DeMo on tap. It's billed as an imp porter, but's more of a dark quad for my money.


----------



## User169 (14 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nice cycling link, or is that links!



You spotted the Rapha manbag!!


----------



## User169 (14 Mar 2014)

Yumto!!!! 

First impression is that it's not as good as 2012 or 2013, but very fine nevertheless. Grapefruit in the nose, but not overwhelming.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Mar 2014)

Nothing like letting a bottle settle and then pouring carefully!


----------



## smutchin (15 Mar 2014)

Just had a trip to the homebrew shop to get the ingredients for my next project - a "Saison" style brew made to a recipe from the Coopers website. I'm doing it for my sister's big birthday bash in June. If I get it on now, that should give it plenty of time to condition...

http://www.coopers.com.au/#/diy-beer/beer-recipes/ale/detail/biere-du-mois-saison/


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Mar 2014)

You're an inspiration to us all smutchkins, I'm not making any though, it's just inspiring me to pop a top.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Mar 2014)

Stroud Brewery, Tom Long organic amber ale with coriander and orange peel, not picking up any of that but it's pleasantly malty, not quite as good as its SIBA silver medal would suggest.


----------



## rich p (15 Mar 2014)

I'm away in the Peaks so a pint of Hartington Bitter from the local Whim Ale brewery is a must. It's a light hoppy and quaffable slurp. Not something to drink all night though.
I went for a ride yesterday and popped into a boozer in Waterhouses for lunch. The landlord told me that the Doombar he serves is now the biggest selling draught bitter in England now, having surpassed Pedigree. Is that true?
I tried this Stoke bitter at a meagre 3.8% but it was tolerably good and a choice



considering I had a 20 mile ride back...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Mar 2014)

Saw a pic of this earlier, it's a promotional van from the 1920s, rich will probably remember them.






That Cream Egg car in the background looks fun!


----------



## Crackle (15 Mar 2014)

Tonight's selection


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Mar 2014)

I've quaffed an Old Slug or two.


----------



## User169 (15 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> The landlord told me that the Doombar he serves is now the biggest selling draught bitter in England now, having surpassed Pedigree. Is that true?...



Don't know if that's true, but the brewery that makes it was acquired by Molson Coors a couple of years ago for 20 million squids.


----------



## User169 (16 Mar 2014)

Couldn't resist!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Mar 2014)

Keep you going until tea time.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Mar 2014)

Kid 1 was at a birthday party so took the opportunity to support a local business - Toga Man from the BBC, very nice beer with quite a long bitter finish for a 4.2%er - good stuff!


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> I'm away in the Peaks so a pint of Hartington Bitter from the local Whim Ale brewery is a must. It's a light hoppy and quaffable slurp. Not something to drink all night though.
> I went for a ride yesterday and popped into a boozer in Waterhouses for lunch. The landlord told me that the Doombar he serves is now the biggest selling draught bitter in England now, having surpassed Pedigree. Is that true?
> I tried this Stoke bitter at a meagre 3.8% but it was tolerably good and a choice
> View attachment 39987
> considering I had a 20 mile ride back...


Ah I drank many a pint of Hartington when I lived in that fair toon [jumpers for goalposts hmmm....]


----------



## rich p (16 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Couldn't resist!
> 
> View attachment 40033


...and the glass came too! I do love that aspect of Belgian boozing.


----------



## Crackle (16 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Kid 1 was at a birthday party so took the opportunity to support a local business - Toga Man from the BBC, very nice beer with quite a long bitter finish for a 4.2%er - good stuff!
> 
> View attachment 40066


Proper pint glass, passes the Albert Tatlock test that.


----------



## Crackle (16 Mar 2014)

So tonight's offerings were picked from the co-op were I was sent for some bread to accompany dinner. Got the last proper loaf but did fail to notice it was a jalapeno and cheese one, probably why it was still on the shelf. I thought it was nice.







That co-op's own is quite nice.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> Proper pint glass, passes the Albert Tatlock test that.



'appen.


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> 'appen.


Aye. The Gold Miner's not too shabby either


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Mar 2014)

A glass of f*cking wine - it's a f*cking brewery fer Christ's sake!!!


----------



## Chromatic (17 Mar 2014)

Budweiser Dark in Javornik in the Czech Republic last week.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Mar 2014)

Off work this week so the 'no beer on school night' rule doesn't count. Thought I was buying Punk IPA but it turned out to be Dead Pony Club, nice beer, good hoppy nose and taste, surprisingly it's only a 3.8% beer.


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Off work this week so the 'no beer on school night' rule doesn't count. Thought I was buying Punk IPA but it turned out to be Dead Pony Club, nice beer, good hoppy nose and taste, surprisingly it's only a 3.8% beer.
> 
> View attachment 40240


+1 on that...I was expecting something that kicked like a mule!


----------



## rich p (18 Mar 2014)

They were selling that stuff in the pub tonight - Punk IPA, I mean, on tap. Is it keg? I didn't want to risk it.
I had 4 pints of this instead - local brewery and a nice medium hoppy beer. Proper session ale.


----------



## User169 (19 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> They were selling that stuff in the pub tonight - Punk IPA, I mean, on tap. Is it keg? I didn't want to risk it.
> View attachment 40270


 
Yep. It's keg.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Yep. It's keg.



It won't be half as good, I road-tested a Hook Norton beer a while ago; Flagship, in bottle, cask and keg, keg was easily 3rd out of 3. I understand why they're doing it, not every pub can flog a barrel full of 'craft' beer quick enough but if there's a non-keg I'd rather that instead, unless it's shite such as that John Smith's 'smoothflow' and the like.


----------



## User169 (20 Mar 2014)

Saison Dupont in non-matching glass. This is a lovely beer - very much the benchmark saison. Perfect for a sunny spring evening.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Mar 2014)

Handsome glass!


----------



## Spartak (20 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> They were selling that stuff in the pub tonight - Punk IPA, I mean, on tap. Is it keg? I didn't want to risk it.
> I had 4 pints of this instead - local brewery and a nice medium hoppy beer. Proper session ale.
> View attachment 40270



£3-90


----------



## rich p (20 Mar 2014)

Spartak said:


> £3-90


Might be £3.89 next week


----------



## smutchin (20 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Saison Dupont in non-matching glass. This is a lovely beer - very much the benchmark saison. Perfect for a sunny spring evening.



Mmmm, lovely stuff. 

I've got my own "Saison" on the go now. If it turns out even half as good as Dupont, I'll be happy. OG of 1060 means it should come out at a comparable 6.5% abv at least.


----------



## User169 (21 Mar 2014)

One of the beer chums posted this picture from his bedroom. He's making a flemish red/brown sour style beer, so he periodically brews a batch which goes into barrel so it's gradually filling up. The barrel is pitched with brett and I think the idea is that once the barrel is full he'll draw off some for bottling and then add fresh wort to top it up - so it will be a sort of solera system.

Students these days!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Mar 2014)

A few excellent pints of £3.50 Hooky last night, also a free half of Two Hoots, a guest ale, there was some confusion as I'd asked for Two Hoots and on reflection I should have asked for one Two Hoots, it was only when she was pouring the second one that I questioned who it was for and we realised what was going on, it's not like I asked for two Two Hoots but I kind of understand - is this making any sense?!


----------



## User169 (21 Mar 2014)

A bit of advertizing for my mate. He's trying to get his brewery up and running at the moment - in the short/medium term via contract brewing. A nice piccy here of his first beer which is available semi-commercially. No website as yet, but you can find him on Facepants - Brouwerij Frontaal ("Head-on brewery"). Dude's only 21!


----------



## User169 (21 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> - is this making any sense?!


 
Are you sure you didn't want a tutu?


----------



## smutchin (21 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> One of the beer chums posted this picture from his bedroom. He's making a flemish red/brown sour style beer...



That's amazing. I'm soooo jealous.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> A bit of advertizing for my mate. He's trying to get his brewery up and running at the moment - in the short/medium term via contract brewing. A nice piccy here of his first beer which is available semi-commercially. No website as yet, but you can find him on Facepants - Brouwerij Frontaal ("Head-on brewery"). Dude's only 21!
> 
> View attachment 40384



Cool - straight in with a biggie - imperial coffee oatmeal stout.

I like your friends!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Mar 2014)

From the craft dept. of Thwaites.






Stay tuned, let you know shortly...


----------



## rich p (21 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> From the craft dept. of Thwaites.
> 
> View attachment 40439
> 
> ...


It'll be horrible.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Mar 2014)

Slight change of plan, just found a 2011 Insanely Bad Elf at the back of the cupboard.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Mar 2014)

Kin 'ell...


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Mar 2014)

Good 'elf to you sir!


----------



## Crackle (21 Mar 2014)

I never find beer in a cupboard: The cycle is, buy it, drink it, wish I'd bought more.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> I never find beer in a cupboard: The cycle is, buy it, drink it, wish I'd bought more.


That sounds quite a familiar scenario.


----------



## rich p (21 Mar 2014)

Not strictly beer related but my daughter has moved back to Brighton today so we've cracked open the Moet & Chandon
I'm so sophisticated, I am.


----------



## User169 (21 Mar 2014)

Double Espresso from Broeder Jacob. A Belgian brown ale flavoured with coffee. Not terribly exciting, but drinkable.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> From the craft dept. of Thwaites.
> 
> View attachment 40439
> 
> ...



It's good, not a game changer in the hop world, good effort though.


----------



## User169 (21 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> Not strictly beer related but my daughter has moved back to Brighton today so we've cracked open the Moet & Chandon
> I'm so sophisticated, I am.



Nice one, Rich!


----------



## User169 (22 Mar 2014)

Shopping time! Kernel IPA mosaic on tap. Not at all what I expected. Quite creamy, biscuit flavour and not too aggressive with the bitterness. Nice!


----------



## User169 (22 Mar 2014)

Stout 8 from Maximus. Nice grain flavour in this one.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Stout 8 from Maximus. Nice grain flavour in this one.
> 
> View attachment 40471



Bit of a short measure there, DP!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Mar 2014)

Hook Norton Twelve Days - Merry Christmas!


----------



## rich p (22 Mar 2014)

Just cracked open a bottle of Fullers Bengal Lancer which I had had in draught form in the London riverside pub a couple of weeks ago. Pretty good - fruity and bittersweet. My descriptive prose is lacking


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Mar 2014)

to you sir!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> Just cracked open a bottle of Fullers Bengal Lancer which I had had in draught form in the London riverside pub a couple of weeks ago. Pretty good - fruity and bittersweet. My descriptive prose is lacking
> View attachment 40493



Had BG a couple of times, not a bad effort. Had a Fullers ESB the other week, used to really like this one years ago and thought I'd try it for old times sake, hated it, couldn't finish it. Strange that.


----------



## rich p (22 Mar 2014)

Never been a fan of ESB or Gales HSB for that matter. Too strong for me but I like the men who drink it.
Stronger tasting in the alcohol sense than many with a higher abv for some reason.


----------



## Crackle (22 Mar 2014)

I was forced to go to some restaurant and be social.

Oh yeah and pay too






I ordered a half to go with the first and they brought me a pint, then tried to take it away when I said it was meant to be a half but I fought them off and in the confusion they only charged me for a half.


----------



## rich p (22 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> I was forced to go to some restaurant and be social.
> 
> Oh yeah and pay too
> 
> ...


Is that your first experience of restaurant food that wasn't delivered by a bloke on a moped?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> I was forced to go to some restaurant and be social.
> 
> Oh yeah and pay too
> 
> ...



Posh in scouseville, a sit-down kebab van.


----------



## Crackle (22 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> Is that your first experience of restaurant food that wasn't delivered by a bloke on a moped?





threebikesmcginty said:


> Posh in scouseville, a sit-down kebab van.



Continuing the xmas theme........ho, ho, ho......


----------



## smutchin (22 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Had a Fullers ESB the other week, used to really like this one years ago and thought I'd try it for old times sake, hated it, couldn't finish it. Strange that.



ESB is no longer bottle conditioned. It's not as good as it used to be. These facts may be related. Not being able to finish it may be down to the non-natural carbonation, perhaps?

Bengal Lancer is a lovely example of a classic IPA in my book. Very drinkable.


----------



## smutchin (22 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> Never been a fan of ESB or Gales HSB for that matter. Too strong for me but I like the men who drink it.



Never mind the men who drink it... I read an interview with a charming young lady in a gentleman's interest periodical many, many years ago in which she extolled the virtues of Gale's HSB. Made me want to move to Brighton. 

(Yes, I'm the one who read the interviews as well as looking at the pictures.)


----------



## rich p (22 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> Never mind the men who drink it... I read an interview with a charming young lady in a gentleman's interest periodical many, many years ago in which she extolled the virtues of Gale's HSB. Made me want to move to Brighton.
> 
> (Yes, I'm the one who read the interviews as well as looking at the pictures.)


_gentleman's interest periodical - _what a lovely phrase!


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Mar 2014)

You'd have to be _*Nuts *_not to


----------



## Monsieur Remings (23 Mar 2014)

Well, have finished what may hopefully be one of my last nights on the taxis and am relaxing with a Greene King IPA Reserve (alright three of them). They're not the finest brewers (and a very greedy brewery in regards to the rent of their pubs I've heard) but this 'un has a bit of a kick and reminds me of Adnam's Broadside. Not strictly my thing, but at least I remembered to get something before 11pm...The only shop left open had other options mind...Stella, Carlsberg, Magners. Hmm, yum....

Here's a recommendation anyway, from a local brewery responsible for none other than Pitchfork.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Mar 2014)

@Monsieur Remings - RCH's Old Slug Porter has had a few mentions on these pages, good stuff!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Mar 2014)

For one of the farewell parties we are enjoying before we leave Japan, some of the people in the place we live have organised a special dinner with craft beer - I've been able to select from a list which includes some of the rarest and most interesting Japanese craft beers, notably some saisons and lambic types which are apparently excellent but very hard to find. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (23 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> @Monsieur Remings - RCH's Old Slug Porter has had a few mentions on these pages, good stuff!



Nice one; for my own part I've extolled the virtues of Pitchfork too. And it really is local.

This is another one they do...stuff to get legless to.


----------



## Crackle (23 Mar 2014)

The one on the right is brewed for the local shop by the Liverpool Organic Brewery and was lovely. They do others too, which I'd never contemplated before but will definitely try now.


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> The one on the right is brewed for the local shop by the Liverpool Organic Brewery and was lovely. They do others too, which I'd never contemplated before but will definitely try now.


Good old Black Cuillin-strong, the dark side is....slainte


----------



## rich p (23 Mar 2014)

I went back to the ex-gastro pub tonight, The Preston Park Tavern and tried this locally brewed one
Arundel Trident
5.0% Amber-coloured beer with a citrus, fruity aroma. Has a hoppy, fruity flavour and a dry bitter finish. Nice, as they said in the Fast Show...

Meanwhile, due to the large map of Belgium on the wall and the spirit of this thread, me and Kenny my drinking mate interwove a La Chouffe 8% which in deference to DP was even served in the appropriate glass!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (24 Mar 2014)

I also forgot to mention this one at the time; I had loads at Xmas as my dad is a big fan. Definitely one of the best ales around...






I have a pint of Sn'Austell's Admiral's Ale to celebrate a new job!


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Mar 2014)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Mar 2014)

Harviestoun have got a 25% off spring sale on until Friday - use HARVIE25 at the checkout.

The Engineer's Reserve is worth a punt, Old Engine and Bitter and Twisted are classics.

http://harviestoun.com/


----------



## User169 (25 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Harviestoun have got a 25% off spring sale on until Friday - use HARVIE25 at the checkout.
> 
> The Engineer's Reserve is worth a punt, Old Engine and Bitter and Twisted are classics.
> 
> http://harviestoun.com/



Deffo want to try the Engineer's Reserve!


----------



## User169 (26 Mar 2014)

My new fave: De Ranke's XXX Bitter. (Seem to have mislaid my De Ranke glass).

It's an extra bitter version of their XX Bitter, brewed for their US importer, but now available in Europe as a limited edition.

It's a kind of bitter Belgian golden ale with a good slug of saison-like funk. Top drawer (or top shelf as some of my colleagues insist).


----------



## User169 (27 Mar 2014)

On this day in 1880 rioting by 'Massaganians' took place in Basingstoke to protest against the daily vociferous promotion of Teetotalism by the Salvation Army.

Might have a cheeky one in their honour this evening.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2014)

This is a great read from the New York Times magazine about the Danish twin brothers who run Mikkeller and Evil Twin, two of the best 'gypsy' microbrewers in the world: http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/30/magazine/a-fight-is-brewing.html


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> On this day in 1880 rioting by 'Massaganians' took place in Basingstoke to protest against the daily vociferous promotion of Teetotalism by the Salvation Army.
> 
> Might have a cheeky one in their honour this evening.



Might join you in solidarity, brother.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Mar 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> This is a great read from the New York Times magazine about the Danish twin brothers who run Mikkeller and Evil Twin, two of the best 'gypsy' microbrewers in the world: http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/30/magazine/a-fight-is-brewing.html



Excellent stuff, it's almost a book, I'll have to finish it later.

There's a few brewers in the uk now that don't have their own premises, one excellent one near to me is Ridgeway Brewery, the term I've heard used is 'cuckoo brewers'.


----------



## User169 (27 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> There's a few brewers in the uk now that don't have their own premises, one excellent one near to me is Ridgeway Brewery, the term I've heard used is 'cuckoo brewers'.


 
Very common here. A few Dutch brewers get their beer made by the "Proefbrouwerij" (same one as Mikkeler) and DeMo brew for others. 

It can be a bit of a problem though: there's a new Rotterdam brewery who get their stuff made by DeMo and one of their beers tastes just like a DeMo. They've just bought DeMo's old brewhouse, so maybe when they get it up a running themselves they'll put their own mark on it.


----------



## User169 (27 Mar 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> This is a great read from the New York Times magazine about the Danish twin brothers who run Mikkeller and Evil Twin, two of the best 'gypsy' microbrewers in the world: http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/30/magazine/a-fight-is-brewing.html


 
Interesting article - hadn't made the connection! 

Some of Mikkeler's beer is great, but the more gimmicky stuff can get a bit daft (1000 IBU anyone!). Haven't really tried enough Evil Twin to get proper idea of them, but _Even More Jesus_ was pretty good.

The other article on beer labels is worth a look too.


----------



## User169 (27 Mar 2014)

Raising a glass of Mikkeler tomahawk single hop to the Massaganians!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Mar 2014)

Old school Mann's brown ale, actually so weak and watery I think the Salvation Army would approve, Old Slug on stand-by.






At least it was only a quid for the bottle...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Mar 2014)

Old Slug, see 'Beer' passim.


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Old school Mann's brown ale, actually so weak and watery I think the Salvation Army would approve, Old Slug on stand-by.
> 
> View attachment 40932
> 
> ...


2.3% innit? Might as well drink sparkling water!
I met 2 old schoolfriends ( well, as old as me anyway) for lunch and had 2 pints of Dark Star Partridge
A bit too easy on the palate but my iron will resisted a foolish third pint.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> 2.3% innit? Might as well drink sparkling water!
> I met 2 old schoolfriends ( well, as old as me anyway) for lunch and had 2 pints of Dark Star Partridge
> A bit too easy on the palate but my iron will resisted a foolish third pint.



It's 2.8% in actual fact.


----------



## srw (28 Mar 2014)

A trip to the Augustiner Keller in Munich for the Starkbierfest (Strong beer festival). First up, Maximator - a hefty dark brown, almost black sweet brew that weighed in at 7.5%. Then Edelstoff vom Holzfass - a typically dull Bavarian lager which did indeed visibly come from a wooden barrel but might as well have come out of a can for all the flavour that was imparted. Then another Maximator. Which might in retrospect have been a mistake. The only size available for any of the brews was a Mass - a litre - but they were pretty good value at around €8 a pop.

The Bavarians may not have much imagination when it comes to brewing beer (or indeed dress - Lederhosen and Dirndls de rigeur - or music - oompah bands obligatory) but they don't faff around when it comes to drinking. The point is, very clearly, to get you pissed.


----------



## User169 (28 Mar 2014)

Kernel's Imperial Brown Stout has just gone on tap in the local!


----------



## User169 (28 Mar 2014)

This is why peeps rate the Kernel! Slightly stiff start to the w/end though - 9.8%.


----------



## rich p (28 Mar 2014)

My neighbour has just brought round a couple of Aspalls Premier Cru in return for a favour I did him - (Premier Cru for a cider but it's a nice glug).
Be rude not to have one.


----------



## User169 (28 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> My neighbour has just brought round a couple of Aspalls Premier Cru i*n return for a favour I did him* - (Premier Cru for a cider but it's a nice glug).
> Be rude not to have one.



Uh Oh!!


----------



## Crackle (28 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 40999
> This is why peeps rate the Kernel! Slightly stiff start to the w/end though - 9.8%.


That beer has got a definite lean and it's not just your picture. Was the bloke who put the bar in partaking of the merchandise d'yer think.

Edit: Is it the same bar as the other one, because that's leaning too.


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Mar 2014)

Just tried Bateman's Oatmeal Biscuit Bitter






Weirdly I am not sure whether I like it or not!


----------



## rich p (28 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Uh Oh!!


His wife insisted - I was powerless to refuse.
Tonight I'm going back to The Crown & Anchor for trhe swing/jazz, eat and drink triathlon.
The usual selection includes the Longman Blond, Best and American IPA.
I'm usually a traditional best man, he said modestly


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Mar 2014)

Got an email yesterday from Harviestoun to say the courier had damaged the box with the 12 Old Engine Oil so they were sending out another. Delivery arrived today with 24 B&T, 12 OEO and 24 OEO. Quick email to them, cock-up on the beer identification front, they're now dispatching the Engineers Reserve, which is the variety they'd actually damaged, and I can keep what I've already had. So 24 bottles of Old Engine Oil for free, that's service!






Cheers!!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Kernel's Imperial Brown Stout has just gone on tap in the local!



How do you rate Kernel on tap DP, only had the bottled myself, which I'm ok with as it's not bad?


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Got an email yesterday from Harviestoun to say the courier had damaged the box with the 12 Old Engine Oil so they were sending out another. Delivery arrived today with 24 B&T, 12 OEO and 24 OEO. Quick email to them, cock-up on the beer identification front, they're now dispatching the Engineers Reserve which they'd actually damaged and I can keep what I've already had. So 24 bottles of Old Engine Oil for free, that's service!
> 
> View attachment 41003
> 
> ...



So you are in a reasonable frame of mind..... not Bitter and Twisted?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Mar 2014)

Nope, lubricating the innards with more engine oil.


----------



## smutchin (28 Mar 2014)

The good thing about getting the train home via Canterbury is the excuse it provides to call in at the Bottle Shop...


----------



## smutchin (28 Mar 2014)

And one to take home for later...


----------



## User169 (28 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> And one to take home for later...



Heard good things about Weird Beard!


----------



## Crackle (28 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Got an email yesterday from Harviestoun to say the courier had damaged the box with the 12 Old Engine Oil so they were sending out another. Delivery arrived today with 24 B&T, 12 OEO and 24 OEO. Quick email to them, cock-up on the beer identification front, they're now dispatching the Engineers Reserve, which is the variety they'd actually damaged, and I can keep what I've already had. So 24 bottles of Old Engine Oil for free, that's service!
> 
> View attachment 41003
> 
> ...


Remember your friends on these occasions.


----------



## User169 (28 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> How do you rate Kernel on tap DP, only had the bottled myself, which I'm ok with as it's not bad?



Very nice! I like Kernel's Pale Ales and IPAs, but their Stouts are just superb. Nothing outlandish, just really well made.


----------



## User169 (28 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> Edit: Is it the same bar as the other one, because that's leaning too.



I'd never noticed before! Different bars facing each other across a canal. Most of the buildings in that part of town are abit wonky


----------



## smutchin (28 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Heard good things about Weird Beard!



Based on this showing, I'll be trying more of their beers.

The Holy Hoppin' Hell lives up to its name with a huge dose of resinous, citrusy hops, balanced by almost toffee-like maltiness, and warming alcohol. It's an IPA turned up to 11. One to sip and savour slowly. Really lovely.

The Kernel Black IPA was just as excellent as it always is.


----------



## rich p (29 Mar 2014)

The beer and the band were as good as usual and fronted by Brad Wiggins moonlighting, now he's shite at cycling
He's a surprisingly good trombonist, as it happens.


----------



## User169 (29 Mar 2014)

Monsieur Remings said:


> This is another one they do...stuff to get legless to.
> View attachment 40578



I tried one of these last night @Monsieur Remings. Quite pokey for an English ale!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> Remember your friends on these occasions.



Good point - rich, smutch and DP you mean?


----------



## Crackle (29 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> The beer and the band were as good as usual and fronted by Brad Wiggins moonlighting, now he's ****e at cycling
> He's a surprisingly good trombonist, as it happens.
> 
> View attachment 41038


You're not getting a like for that because there's no beer in it and they look like a farking jazz band.


----------



## User169 (29 Mar 2014)

DeMo!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Mar 2014)

Heaven!!!!


----------



## User169 (29 Mar 2014)

Wasn't able to stop at DeMo, but am now rehydrating with XX Bitter from De Ranke. They're based in Wevelgem, so good warming up for tomorrow.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Mar 2014)

Quite frankly your blind chord management is pretty poor, DP.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Mar 2014)

Jaipurry Hoppiness


----------



## rich p (30 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Quite frankly your blind chord management is pretty poor, DP.


I thought this was a musical reference until I realised that 3BM just can't spell
I acquired a La Chouffe glass from the pub last week which required me to buy a 750 ml bottle of the stuff from the offie - lovely fizz.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> I thought this was a musical reference until I realised that 3BM just can't spell
> I acquired a La Chouffe glass from the pub last week which required me to buy a 750 ml bottle of the stuff from the offie - lovely fizz.
> View attachment 41168



You rotten chunt.


----------



## User169 (30 Mar 2014)

Midnight Porter from brouwerij Rodenburg. A 12% Imperial Stout; slightly confusingly given the name. Last one til next Saturday!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Midnight Porter from brouwerij Rodenburg. A 12% Imperial Stout; slightly confusingly given the name. *Last one til next Saturday!*



Yeah right!


----------



## User169 (3 Apr 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yeah right!



I'm sure I typed Wednesday!







Three new Dutch beers. From left to right: 

IIPA collaboration between DeMo and Het Ij - excellent; 

Hoptimist IIPA from Rodenburg - not bad; and 

spring + tijm from 7 Deugden - a spring bock made with thyme - not really my thing.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Apr 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> I'm sure I typed Wednesday!
> 
> View attachment 41433
> 
> ...



I'm quietly confident you typed 'tomorrow' and Saturday was just a typo, pat on the back for Monday and Tuesday though, a noble effort.


----------



## Origamist (3 Apr 2014)

I was back in Devon at the weekend “trying out” a new Wetherspoon’s in Plympton. I noticed they had some canned beer in the fridge and thought I’d take a punt (normally, I would only drink cans of beer on park benches, kerbs, airport lounges and in the company of threebikesmcginty) but the silly names caught my eye and I ordered_: Bengali Tiger, The Crisp_, and _Sweet Action_. They were made by Sixpoint Brewery, NY.

As it was an offer, I got 4 cans for a tenner! I poured the _Sweet Action_ first and was impressed. As the name suggests, it was a sweet ale but it did not taste tinny at all. I was told it was down to a special, tasteless polymer on the inside of the can (this could be marketing BS, but the taste was great). I then had _The Crisp – _a pilsner with a palette cleansing “crispness”, my least favourite, but still v good. Finally, and the best, was _Bengali Tiger _a strongish IPA at 6.2 % with a hoppy, orangey tang.

More info here: http://sixpoint.com/beers/core/bengalitiger


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Apr 2014)

Might have a quick look at Sourced Market on the way home, check their stocks for quality.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Apr 2014)

Better not...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Apr 2014)

Pressure Drop, Freimann's Dunkleweiss - a smokey wheat beer, not unpleasant!


----------



## User169 (4 Apr 2014)

Origamist said:


> I was back in Devon at the weekend “trying out” a new Wetherspoon’s in Plympton. I noticed they had some canned beer in the fridge and thought I’d take a punt (normally, I would only drink cans of beer on park benches, kerbs, airport lounges and in the company of threebikesmcginty) but the silly names caught my eye and I ordered_: Bengali Tiger, The Crisp_, and _Sweet Action_. *They were made by Sixpoint Brewery, NY.*


 
Brewed by Adnams in Suffolk apparently!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Apr 2014)

London Fields Anerican Black Ale, black IPA, big hoppy, roasty, malty kind of a beer, shlurp...


----------



## User169 (4 Apr 2014)

A couple from Kaapse Brouwers, Rotterdam's new boys. The DeMo bottle top is a bit of a give away as to origin.






Off to Belgium in a few hours!


----------



## smutchin (5 Apr 2014)

Just tested my homebrew saison to see if it's ready for bottling yet. Sweet baby Jesus, this one's a kicker...


----------



## smutchin (6 Apr 2014)

Bottled it...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Apr 2014)

Gale's HSB, lovely ruby ale.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Apr 2014)

Blimey, that crystal meth is stronger than I thought!


----------



## User169 (7 Apr 2014)

Jupiler in a plastic glass in the market square in Oudenaarde on Saturday afternoon. Jeez it tasted good...


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Apr 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Might join you in solidarity, brother.


Riots in Basingstoke.....these guys are hardcore!


----------



## User169 (10 Apr 2014)

Another good'un from Mikkeller. Imperial IPA Nelson Sauvin single hop. Great balance of sweet malt and cat pee hops. A touch of oatmeal chucked in to smooth out the bitterness.


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2014)

Nelson Sauvin? Hmmm. Not a fan. Really not keen on Thornbridge Kipling, for example. Although, having said that, the Weird Beard Holy Hoppin' Hell I had the other day had NS in it and I liked that. But that was with Green Bullet and Pacific Gem as well. 

I'm being a bit experimental tonight - don't think I've ever had a Berliner Weisse before, but I'm planning a sour blackberry wheat beer for my next home brew so doing some taste testing for recipe ideas...


----------



## rich p (10 Apr 2014)

I've had a hard week so I have rewarded myself with an early one (It would be a late one for DP)!!!
First time I've tried this one but it's a rather nice roasted black IPA - the bottle says a hint of pineapple, bitter chocolate and orange. I've persuaded myself I can distinguish all the elements!
p.s. Guess where I'm off to next month?


----------



## User169 (10 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> p.s. Guess where I'm off to next month?



Ooohh, I know this one - Basingstoke!

(Ps Raven is delish and no doubt Sicily is too - whoever she is)


----------



## rich p (10 Apr 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Ooohh, I know this one - Basingstoke!
> 
> (Ps Raven is delish and no doubt Sicily is too - whoever she is)


BTW, I've been meaning to ask - is that a BasingBabe in your avatar? I probably ought to recognise her I suppose!


----------



## User169 (10 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> BTW, I've been meaning to ask - is that a BasingBabe in your avatar? I probably ought to recognise her I suppose!



Shelley Conn. We share an alma mater!


----------



## rich p (10 Apr 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Shelley Conn. We share an alma mater!


Cranbourne! She must be very proud


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Apr 2014)

Not that I need any stock at the moment but Sainos have got this in at a quid a bottle, churlish not to.


----------



## Crackle (10 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> I've had a hard week so I have rewarded myself with an early one (*It would be a late one for DP*)!!!
> First time I've tried this one but it's a rather nice roasted black IPA - the bottle says a hint of pineapple, bitter chocolate and orange. I've persuaded myself I can distinguish all the elements!
> p.s. Guess where I'm off to next month?
> 
> View attachment 41925



It would be a pre-drink appetizer for dp, before getting on with the serious stuff.


----------



## User169 (10 Apr 2014)

Crackle said:


> It would be a pre-drink appetizer for dp, before getting on with the serious stuff.



Hang on. I'm carbohydrate loading!


----------



## Crackle (10 Apr 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Hang on. I'm carbohydrate loading!


If you carbohydrate loaded less you'd be able to keep your mouth closed climbing up the huffinberg or whatever it was.


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Apr 2014)

Hardknott Continuum mmmm........a fine darkish ale with blackcurranty undertones-good to see it on tap in the Mortal Man in Troutbeck. Not as,er, lively as the Code Black I tried in the Robert Gillow, Lancaster last summer!


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2014)

Berliner Weisse. Interesting stuff. Not as sour as I'd been led to expect, but then I find Rodenbach pretty mild. Looks like tramp's piss though. Drank the first bottle au naturel then had the second with some puréed blackberries added. Hmmmm. Not bad. Not bad at all. The fruit adds depth and character to the beer but it remains refreshingly tart. Now, just need to source some Berliner yeast for my own version...


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2014)

Got some of that Oatmeal Stout and...wait a minute........oh that's very nice. Extra 50p in the beer shop that one.


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2014)

Ship in a bottle, Black Stuff. Again brewed for them by Liverpool Organic.

Again very nice. Little bit spoilt by the Oatmeal Stout but this is working it's way into the flavour channels now.

Discovered a local brewery today in Brimstage, called, funnily enough, Brimstage Brewery. which I never knew was there and it's on a regular cycle route. Don't do bottles though. I shall have to visit the local hostelry for a sample.


----------



## User169 (12 Apr 2014)

Hell and Damnation from DeMo. My little tour of N France today makes this more apt than I would have imagined.


----------



## User169 (14 Apr 2014)

My word, DP. What big hands you have!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Apr 2014)

Mine are quite small...


----------



## rich p (14 Apr 2014)

I'm no expert, and I don't know if we have one on the forum, but I'm worried that your tight wristwatch strap might cause DVT?



threebikesmcginty said:


> Mine are quite small...
> 
> View attachment 42357


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Apr 2014)

The stalwart of every dingey offie in the smoke, quite sweet but not a bad drop, Jamaica's finest...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> I'm no expert, and I don't know if we have one on the forum, but I'm worried that your tight wristwatch strap might cause DVT?



Trick of the light or summat, snot tight at all.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Apr 2014)

I have remembered that I have some Innis & Gunn in the beer fridge; but not until after I opened some of Mr Blackthorn's finest crisp cider


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Apr 2014)

Marmion said:


> I have remembered that I have some Innis & Gunn in the beer fridge; but not until after I opened some of Mr Blackthorn's finest crisp cider



Ponce.


----------



## smutchin (14 Apr 2014)

Four of Tesco's finest "Revisionist" ales, brewed "exclusively" for Mr Cohen by Marston's. They were on special offer.

First up, the "Saison" - Pleasant enough. Refreshing. I would drink this one again. Good body, creamy, sweet and malty. Not bad.

Next, the "Wheat Beer" - A cloudy golden German-style thing. Again, refreshing but a bit light on flavour. Meh. Needs more zing.

Number three: "Pacific Hop Red Ale" - Yuck. Really didn't like this one. Aggressive, unbalanced hops, cloying maltiness, over-carbonated. Blech.

Fourth, "Rye Pale Ale" - Mmmm, not bad. Much, much better than the Red Ale. More complex flavours than any of the others. Fruity, spicy, sweet. Yeah, not bad at all. Although my judgment may have been influenced by the fact that it was my fourth bottle.


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Apr 2014)

Laughing Gravy by the Ulverston Brewery for me tonight- pleasantly malty and hoppy, tasty and shame I just have the one bottle!


----------



## Crackle (16 Apr 2014)

Aldi bavarian lager, gardening beer. 95p for a pint, pretty good really, goes down easy, no complaints.


----------



## User169 (16 Apr 2014)

Milk stout....geddit?!


----------



## smutchin (16 Apr 2014)

A crafty craft beer on the train...





Hmmmm. Why do so many brewers insist on ruining a perfectly ok beer with Nelson bloody Sauvin?


----------



## User169 (16 Apr 2014)

smutchin said:


> Hmmmm. Why do so many brewers insist on ruining a perfectly ok beer with Nelson bloody Sauvin?



Whilst I've not tried that one, in general I lurve Nelson Sauv!!


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Apr 2014)

Me too!


----------



## Soltydog (17 Apr 2014)

Just been to my local brewery & bought a case of bottled beers,





It would have been rude not to  Only 3000 bottles made so buy now to avoid disappointment 
Not sure what it tastes like yet, but I've tried plenty of their other beers & not had a bad one yet


----------



## smutchin (17 Apr 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Whilst I've not tried that one, in general I lurve Nelson Sauv!!



Tbh, I don't actually know for a fact that this beer contains NS, but it has that unmistakable cloying flavour of passion fruit. Which is what I don't like about NS. It can work very well in combination with other hops but not by itself - it needs something to balance it. This one has at least one other hop flavour present but the NS still comes through too dominant for me. 

But if you like NS, it's probably a beer worth trying.


----------



## Origamist (17 Apr 2014)

Wilmlsow has a new boozer, "The Old Dancer" (a former lap dancing joint, geddit?) that seems to be selling craft ales and Belgian beers. I'm going to stop by on my commute home for a beer or 6 and shall report back, with photos!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Apr 2014)

Stroud Brewery Organic Pale Ale. Really nice taste and a lovely bitter finish, good stuff!


----------



## Soltydog (17 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3032718, member: 259"]Excellent label - so were they handing this stuff out at the sportive feeding stations? [/QUOTE]

 Not at the feed stations, but they had a barrel or two at the finish & riders had the chance to sample it then. I was working last year & am working this year, so missed this sportive & the beer  IIRC they brewed it specially for the sportive last year & with the TDF coming to Yorkshire they have brewed it again this year & one of their best customers  recommended having some bottled this year


----------



## Dark46 (17 Apr 2014)

I love a Grolsch or a ice cold Labbatts! Not that I've any for ages. So I nice Guinness will do


----------



## rich p (17 Apr 2014)

Joy of joys, this afternoon, I shared a pint or three with @Aperitif of this parish in one of my favourite town centre boozers.
A real pleasure!


----------



## Dayvo (17 Apr 2014)

My home town has its own brewery - http://www.brentwoodbrewing.co.uk/our-beers/ 

The things you miss out when you move abroad!
I'll be back in July for a weekend and see what damage I can do.


----------



## rich p (17 Apr 2014)

Here's the boozer...


----------



## Dayvo (18 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> Here's the boozer...


 
Where were the boozers?


----------



## rich p (18 Apr 2014)

Dayvo said:


> Where were the boozers?


No face pics, no publicity!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Apr 2014)

Small glass of The Rev. James, there's lovely!


----------



## Dayvo (18 Apr 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Small glass of The Rev. James, there's lovely!


 
10 cc?


----------



## smutchin (18 Apr 2014)

Off to the Planet Thanet Beer Festival this afternoon. Putting the Good in Good Friday.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Apr 2014)

Dayvo said:


> 10 cc?



He's not catholic.


----------



## Aperitif (18 Apr 2014)

Dayvo said:


> Where were the boozers?


We drank a toast to 'absent friends' Dayvo. As Rich and I hardly have any friends, it was a quick toast. I'm back in London now, wondering whether I will drink Guinness tonight and tomorrow, laying down the undercoat for a topcoat of Kernel IPA on Monday...any one will do!


----------



## Dayvo (18 Apr 2014)

Aperitif said:


> We drank a toast to 'absent friends' Dayvo. As Rich and I hardly have any friends, it was a quick toast. I'm back in London now, wondering whether I will drink Guinness tonight and tomorrow, laying down the undercoat for a topcoat of Kernel IPA on Monday...any one will do!


 
Yeah, we all need Absinthe friends, Ap!

Get yourself over to Oslo for some good expensive lager pi$$. The spare room, is, er, spare!


----------



## User169 (18 Apr 2014)

Stopped at the local on the way home. "Bombs and Grenades" from DeMo on tap, a 15.2% barley wine. A nice beer, but blimmin strong!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Apr 2014)

Cotswold Spring Brewing Co. - Trooper - "spirited IPA with a sweet malty start and resilient bitter end", that about covers it I guess, it's good too!


----------



## rich p (18 Apr 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Stopped at the local on the way home. "Bombs and Grenades" from DeMo on tap, a 15.2% barley wine. A nice beer, but blimmin strong!


15.2!!!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> 15.2!!!!



blooming heck!


----------



## vernon (18 Apr 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Stopped at the local on the way home. "Bombs and Grenades" from DeMo on tap, a 15.2% barley wine. A nice beer, but blimmin strong!





rich p said:


> 15.2!!!!





Marmion said:


> blooming heck!



It's relabelled Buckfast Tonic Wine pepped up with a smidgin of meths..

Meanwhile I drank my first ever Brew Dog Punk IPA and was pleasantly surprised by its taste and strength. I'd steadfastly refused to buy the stuff as I saw the brewery more of a heavy duty marketing operation appealing to the gullible and style conscious rather than a maker of fine ale.


----------



## smutchin (19 Apr 2014)

Oh my head...

Made a new friend at the beer fest: Gallant Ale from a new local brewery called Rossi & Rossi. Billed as a "Kentish farmhouse ale" but very reminiscent of a Belgian dubbel - 6.8% abv, dark and complex with rich toffeeish malts, earthy hops, spicy yeastiness... Just magnificent.

Also loved the Pig & Porter Oatmeal Stout and the Gadds East Kent IPA - both very fine examples of their style. 

Had been planning to finish the session with the Canterbury Green Hopped IPA (weighing in at 9.2% hence saving it for last) but the bloody students had swilled it all before we got the chance. Grrrr!


----------



## smutchin (19 Apr 2014)

I like their style - this is hilarious...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Apr 2014)

Origamist said:


> Wilmlsow has a new boozer, "The Old Dancer" (a former lap dancing joint, geddit?) that seems to be selling craft ales and Belgian beers. I'm going to stop by on my commute home for a beer or 6 and shall report back, with photos!



And?


----------



## User169 (20 Apr 2014)

Latest edition of IPA is Dead from Brewdog.






Comet was the best: grassy with a good dollop of tangerine. The Amarillo lacked bitterness and was a bit on the sweet side, although still decent. The other two were pleasant, but a bit underpowered.


----------



## Origamist (21 Apr 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> And?



Pretty darn good. Lots of Belgian bottles, De Molen, etc. Reasonable selection of draught lagers, bitters, IPAs, and cider. Staff didn't seem to know too much about their stock, but I'll be back to test their knowledge next week.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Apr 2014)

The Bell Inn, Nottingham, dates from the 15th century apparently.

Duvel spotted so had to have one to start with. I annoyed the barmaid by asking to pour it myself, then I had to ask for a glass, she gave me a tumbler, when I suggested something more appropriate I got a pint glass, in the end I asked for a wine glass. I realise I'm sailing pretty close to Real Ale Twatdom here but these things are important, and they should bloody well know! 






After that I had a Brew Dog Punk IPA, which they had on tap, keg I think but it was OK. And it came in a glass they should have given me for the Duvel.






In Newcastle tonight, might have the check out the DeMo section in the Brew Dog pub!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Apr 2014)

No DeMo!!!!

Having a Clown Shoes Blaecorn Unidragon from the tap instead, an imperial stout, reasonably pokey at 12.5%, it's first rate stuff - outstanding!


----------



## rich p (23 Apr 2014)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> View attachment 43245



I like the Williams Bros stuff, one of many top notch Scotch brewers.


----------



## rich p (23 Apr 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I like the Williams Bros stuff, one of many top notch Scotch brewers.


I seem to have edited my original text out which was...
...not bad but a little too sweet.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> I seem to have edited my original text out which was...
> ...not bad but a little too sweet.



A glowing recommendation, with food/drink my gran used to say 'I've tasted worse', this was as generous as she ever got with praise.


----------



## rich p (23 Apr 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> A glowing recommendation, with food/drink my gran used to say 'I've tasted worse', this was as generous as she ever got with praise.


_I've seen uglier grandchildren but...._


----------



## User169 (25 Apr 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> No DeMo!!!!
> 
> Having a Clown Shoes Blaecorn Unidragon from the tap instead, an imperial stout, reasonably pokey at 12.5%, it's first rate stuff - outstanding!


 
On tap, nice! My local occasionally has the odd bottle of Clown Shoes, but I'm a bit put off by the 12 squid price tag.

I've had touch of man-flu this week, so haven't been able to imbibe. Did try a "Pepperspray Porter" from Het Uiltje last night, but had to give up after a few sips: the chilli was overpowering.


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Apr 2014)

I love chilli, but not necessarily with everything under the sun...spicy flavours aren't just about heat.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Apr 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> On tap, nice! My local occasionally has the odd bottle of Clown Shoes, but I'm a bit put off by the 12 squid price tag.


 
They were sensibly flogging this in third of a pint measures, at £4.50 a throw I thought it was OK, that's £13.50/pint which sounds a lot but I thought it was worth it, I had 2!


----------



## User169 (25 Apr 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> They were sensibly flogging this in third of a pint measures, at £4.50 a throw I thought it was OK, that's £13.50/pint which sounds a lot but I thought it was worth it, I had 2!


 
And they even found your preferred wine glass to put it in!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Apr 2014)

Fuller's 1845.


----------



## User169 (26 Apr 2014)

Maverick Goose said:


> I love chilli, but not necessarily with everything under the sun...spicy flavours aren't just about heat.



Absolutely agree, MavGo. I'm not totally averse to chili in beer, but this was too aggressive.


----------



## User169 (26 Apr 2014)

Lovely, lovely geuze.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Apr 2014)

Local merchant has got some St Bernie 6 out for tasting, rude not to really...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Apr 2014)

Small selection of choice beers, oh yumtus!


----------



## User169 (26 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3048523, member: 259"]I've never seen that in the shops - it's a Boon one isn't it? (although it doesn't show up on their website).[/QUOTE]

I'm pretty sure you're right Mort that it's from Boon. As you say, it's almost impossible to find any mention of it on-line. I get it from the guy that runs the Eizeringen pub (the one where Mort junior "lost" his phone!).


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3048539, member: 259"]
View attachment 43454
Back to the old faithful - Guinness Special Export, which is a much nicer drink at 8%, and very popular in Flanders. I had a few oyster stouts in NI last week - the first time I've ever drunk it.[/QUOTE]

What's in the bag behind the vacuum packed sweetcorn, Mort, it looks like remains or something?


----------



## rich p (26 Apr 2014)

I went to a new pub which has been renovated from a dump to The Brighton Bier Dispensary!!!!! Serves a really nice selection of ales direct from the barrels and another fine selection draught from the bar.
I had a few pints of a nice proper brown bitter - Madog? It was dark, okay?






Followed by a couple of a chilli, cardamom and ginger flavoured dunkel wheat beer!!!! EEEEEEeeeekkkk!!!!
It was actually subtley flavoured and better than you'd imagine - I was beyond caring by then anyway and the burgers were sensational too. Beef and heart mix supplied from the best butcher's in town!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> I went to a new pub
> View attachment 43456



I'd have spent all my time straightening their wonky chalkboards


----------



## theclaud (26 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> I went to a new pub which has been renovated from a dump to The Brighton Bier Dispensary!!!!! Serves a really nice selection of ales direct from the barrels and another fine selection draught from the bar.
> I had a few pints of a nice proper brown bitter - Madog? It was dark, okay?
> View attachment 43456
> 
> ...



Why "Bier" and not "Beer"? Is it a poncey Brighton thing? The Madog might have been from Miws Piws in Snowdonia. Their beers are rather good.


----------



## rich p (26 Apr 2014)

theclaud said:


> Why "Bier" and not "Beer"? Is it a poncey Brighton thing? The Madog might have been from Miws Piws in Snowdonia. Their beers are rather good.


You say poncey, I say sophisticated


----------



## rich p (26 Apr 2014)

Marmion said:


> I'd have spent all my time straightening their wonky chalkboards


Aspergers? It would explain a lot


----------



## rich p (26 Apr 2014)

Anyway, that was last night - tonight I have had this. @threebikesmcginty , the Williams of Alloa, 7 Giraffes,
was a marked improvement on the other one


----------



## User169 (28 Apr 2014)

Training for the La Chouffe Classic next month is coming on.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Apr 2014)

There's enough in that bottle to last all week!


----------



## User169 (28 Apr 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> There's enough in that bottle to last all week!



I take my training a bit more seriously than that!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Apr 2014)

When I popped the top off the Westmalle Dub yesterday it erupted all over the place, recovered less than half of it, and so much for storing it upright, it was shaken to buggery - I had to have a St Bernie 6 to get over the shock.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3052464, member: 259"]...And there's a few litres of petrol on the go in the lawnmower tank.[/QUOTE]

Is it 2 - stroke?


----------



## smutchin (29 Apr 2014)

A few London beers picked up from the London Bridge branch of Oddbins on the way home tonight....






The Black Betty is lovely. Really good example of a black IPA, though not quite as smooth as the Kernel's definitive take on the style.


----------



## User169 (2 May 2014)

Courtesy of 3BM, this is a really lovely old ale (at least that's what ratebeer says - I'd call it a coffee stout).

Coffee, chocolate, burned malt, dark fruits with some good dark sugar sweetness. Really well balanced and silky smooth. Tremendous brew!


----------



## User169 (2 May 2014)

"Bow and Arrow" from DeMo. A 10.3% strong Belgian ale. A bit on the sweet side for me, but you definitely get the Belgian yeast and candy sugar hit.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 May 2014)

New tablecloth, DP?


----------



## User169 (2 May 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> New tablecloth, DP?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 May 2014)

The Kernel Brown Ale, kind of bridging the gap between bitter and stout with a splash of porter, really nice beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 May 2014)




----------



## rich p (4 May 2014)

I can confirm that I had a motley selection of fine English bottled beers at my sister's birthday bash this afternoon but, for some reason, |I can't for the life of me remember their names.


----------



## rich p (4 May 2014)

rich p said:


> I can confirm that I had a motley selection of fine English bottled beers at my sister's birthday bash this afternoon but, for some reason, |I can't for the life of me remember their names.


or my sister's for that matter


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 May 2014)

rich p said:


> I can confirm that I had a motley selection of fine English bottled beers at my sister's birthday bash this afternoon but, for some reason, |I can't for the life of me remember their names.


Hmmm....I know the feeling-never too much as Lionel Richie said!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 May 2014)




----------



## Kevoffthetee (5 May 2014)

Sorry to be a bit of a cliche, but you can't look passed Newcastle Brown Ale. Granted it's changed over the years but it's still a fantastic drink. 

Big lamp breweries do a good version called Keelman Brown Ale and the Keelman pub is one of my planned tracks


----------



## Crackle (6 May 2014)

Tried one of those Punk IPA's after finally getting past the written bumf. Very nice.


----------



## User169 (7 May 2014)

In a sour mood this evening - Lief en Leed on Cherries from DeMo. Very tart.


----------



## smutchin (7 May 2014)

Ooh, that looks lovely, DP!

I called in at the Bottle Shop earlier because I thought I deserved a little treat...





And then I had to go to Waitrose, where they had a few special offers I couldn't resist...





Now drinking the Sam Adams. Cor, haven't had one of these for ages and I'd forgotten quite how good it is. It's one I tend to overlook as being towards the "ordinary" end of the craft beer spectrum, but it's an eminently quaffable drop of beer, very malty for a lager.


----------



## smutchin (7 May 2014)

Now on the 7 Seas. This is special. Big roasty hit up front developing into a massive dose of resiny hops. Quite extreme but surprisingly well balanced and silky smooth. This is a somewhat better black IPA than the Black Betty I had last week.


----------



## Crackle (8 May 2014)

Very nice. Big head, caught me out as I poured and i lost some


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 May 2014)

Crackle said:


> Very nice. Big head, caught me out as I poured and i lost some


One of my favourites that one, along with Raven and Wild Swan.


----------



## User169 (9 May 2014)

Crackle said:


> Tried one of those Punk IPA's after finally getting past the written bumf. Very nice.



It's best with Brewdog if you don't read the label nonsense: Punk is a decent enough US-style IPA without it.


----------



## User169 (9 May 2014)

A gentle start to the weekend. Schneider Weisse - my fave Bavarian wheat beer. Huge amounts of banana esters!


----------



## gavgav (9 May 2014)

Off out for a curry and a few beers from work tonight


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 May 2014)

Went to a mate's house the other day and had a De Leckere organic beer, quite unremarkable. He's Dutch and was wearing his wooden clogs too so that kind of made up for the poor beer.


----------



## User169 (9 May 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Went to a mate's house the other day and had a De Leckere organic beer, quite unremarkable. He's Dutch and was wearing his wooden clogs too so that kind of made up for the poor beer.



Gotta be honest, I'm not a huge fan of De Leckere. I'd agree with you, a bit pedestrian.


----------



## User169 (9 May 2014)

Horn Dog from Flying Dog. A rather pokey 10.2% barley wine.


----------



## User169 (9 May 2014)

Bommen en Granaten Cascade Dry Hopped. Prolly done this one before, but it's my fave DeMo.


----------



## Crackle (11 May 2014)

I had these two the other night










Neither really struck me. Not a lot going on with them.


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 May 2014)

Crackle, I've tried and liked the Citra from Oakham ales-citrussy and hoppy without being over the top....definitely worth a punt imo.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 May 2014)

Berties said:


> this stuff was reputed to be the strongest ale in the uk years ago,what is it about 12%,i opened a few once as my god father worked the brewery,thick and sweet



It's 11.7, plenty about these days at more than that, @Delftse Post would consider it a session beer


----------



## Crackle (13 May 2014)

Maverick Goose said:


> Crackle, I've tried and liked the Citra from Oakham ales-citrussy and hoppy without being over the top....definitely worth a punt imo.


Aye, I might need to try them again as I have a cold this week, so that probably knocked the top off my taste buds. That's my excuse anyhow.


----------



## uphillstruggler (13 May 2014)

a couple of lovelies from a recent trip to Brugges


----------



## uphillstruggler (13 May 2014)

and some more recent

during and after a particularly good curry






The après Curry for the remainder of the evening - very good too.


----------



## uphillstruggler (13 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3079242, member: 259"]Snap![/QUOTE]

but did you find the door at the end of the alley that sells beer that it brews itself? even having the good grace to sell salami and give you free cheese with each beer purchased?

it has been mentioned in other threads and is no1 on trip advisor I believe, but given all of that, I still managed to stumble in and realise only later that it was the aforementioned hostelry........over three floors.

Brugges is wonderful at any time of year but especially in winter.


----------



## User169 (13 May 2014)

Columbus from Het Ij in Amsterdam. A spicy Belgian-style 9% strong ale. Het ij beers are very distinctive. Not sure if it's their yeast or if they actually add spices. Whatever - v tasty.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 May 2014)

Matching glass geek!


----------



## User169 (13 May 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Matching glass geek!



It only tastes right in the proper glass!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 May 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Columbus from Het Ij in Amsterdam. A spicy Belgian-style 9% strong ale. Het ij beers are very distinctive. Not sure if it's their yeast or if they actually add spices. Whatever - v tasty.
> 
> View attachment 45000



Pretty sure my cloggy mate has given me an ostrich beer before.


----------



## User169 (13 May 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Pretty sure my cloggy mate has given me an ostrich beer before.



I sent you one a while ago!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 May 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> I sent you one a while ago!



Ah, wrong cloggy!


----------



## uphillstruggler (14 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3079741, member: 259"]Is that the Rose Cafe? Never been there, but I know of it - I meant the Karmeliet beer.

Yeah, I love Bruges - we used to go there for a week a year for a company thing. Teambuilding through the medium of hangovers. [/QUOTE]

I was fortunate enough to work close by and spent quite a few Sunday afternoons sampling the local produce.

There's always som new to try which is


----------



## User169 (14 May 2014)

This was blimmin lovely. Cognac-barrel aged imp stout from To Ol. Shame about the glass though.


----------



## Crackle (15 May 2014)

Alarming stuff for us 'hipsters' 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-27421779


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 May 2014)

Crackle said:


> Alarming stuff for us 'hipsters'
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-27421779



That's me!

It's this over-hopping craze, everything's got 4 times as many hops as it needs.


----------



## User169 (16 May 2014)

Warming up for the Dutch beer week festival this evening in The Hague.

This is an IPA from the "Wet Goat" brewery (wondering if I've missed something in the translation). 

Weighing in at a cheeky 6.5% it's something of a loosener before we move onto the proper stuff..


----------



## User169 (17 May 2014)

Lots of nice stuff last night. A good selection from Het Uiltje in particular - the coffee stout and barley wine were both excellent. A "relaxed" bike ride home was a fine end to the evening.


----------



## User169 (17 May 2014)

Found some bottles of home brew in the shed - must be 3/4 years old!

Edit: good carbonation, but basically horrid!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 May 2014)

Not bad, Danish beer on an Italian boat in France!


----------



## Doseone (20 May 2014)

Anyone come across this lot?






Looks like it should be good and a shop about half an hour away stocks it. Is it worth the drive to get some?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 May 2014)

Doseone said:


> Anyone come across this lot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That export stout looks yummy.


----------



## Doseone (20 May 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That export stout looks yummy.


Think I better take one for the team and go and get some.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 May 2014)

Doseone said:


> Think I better take one for the team and go and get some.



Attaboy - need to see a report here mind, with a photo.


----------



## Doseone (20 May 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Attaboy - need to see a report here mind, with a photo.


Ok, if I have to


----------



## User169 (21 May 2014)

Hell yeah!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 May 2014)

New old hoppy stuff from Morland, stuffed with chinook hops it's actually very good, citrusy aroma, full hoppy taste without being overpowering.






Picked up some saison from marston's craft arm, report later.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 May 2014)

Saison beer, craft brewed by Marston's whatever that means and flogged in Tesco not that I go there. Dry hopped with Styrian and Lubelski hops and cold conditioned. Don't have much of a reference for saison but as a stand alone tasting it's pretty good. Pale golden in colour with a rapidly disappearing white head, not a busting lot of aroma, it's very dry, almost dry cider dry with a pleasant but not long lasting finish. Good effort mind and very drinkable.


----------



## rich p (22 May 2014)

I tried this hoppy saison thingy - light and quaffable. Not my normal gravitas style but hey ho!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 May 2014)

rich p said:


> I tried this hoppy saison thingy - light and quaffable. Not my normal gravitas style but hey ho!
> 
> View attachment 45885



Ah that's the brand @Doseone was harping on about.


----------



## rich p (22 May 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ah that's the brand @Doseone was harping on about.


Did he like it and is his opinion to be valued?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 May 2014)

rich p said:


> Did he like it and is his opinion to be valued?



I've requested a full report with photos, then we'll see whether he can be taken seriously!


----------



## User169 (22 May 2014)

Beautiful and Strange, a collaboration between Brewfist and DeMo. 

It's a Gose (a wild salted German style). The label says it has bergamot skin, Seville orange peel and salt. It's pretty salty, a bit sour, but I'm having to imagine the bergamot. It's like an alcoholic sports recovery drink.


----------



## rich p (22 May 2014)

I'm a lightweight reporter but it was quite nice


----------



## Doseone (22 May 2014)

rich p said:


> Did he like it and is his opinion to be valued?


Don't know yet and no! 
It was the Saison that you had and the Berliner Weisse that particularly appealed.


threebikesmcginty said:


> I've requested a full report with photos, then we'll see whether he can be taken seriously!


You may have to wait, the shop that sells it is in Hay on Wye and the Hay festival is about to start so I'll probably steer clear until it's over. I promise to prepare a full and thorough report with pictures in due course though.


----------



## rich p (22 May 2014)

Doseone said:


> Don't know yet and no!
> It was the Saison that you had and the Berliner Weisse that particularly appealed.
> 
> You may have to wait, the shop that sells it is in Hay on Wye and the Hay festival is about to start so I'll probably steer clear until it's over. I promise to prepare a full and thorough report with pictures in due course though.


FWIW, if you like light, hoppy, tasty and pungent then it hits the spot. Definitely a summer or a full central heating ale!


----------



## Doseone (22 May 2014)

rich p said:


> FWIW, if you like light, hoppy, tasty and pungent then it hits the spot. Definitely a summer or a full central heating ale!


I do. I like Hoegaarden but as you say it's best kept for the summer.


----------



## uphillstruggler (23 May 2014)

Doseone said:


> Anyone come across this lot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



get me some of that Berliner Weisse please.


----------



## uphillstruggler (23 May 2014)

picked this up this week, may not be to everyones taste but I like it, a lot.


----------



## Doseone (23 May 2014)

uphillstruggler said:


> picked this up this week, may not be to everyones taste but I like it, a lot.
> 
> View attachment 45923


They sell that in the Gurkha Corner restaurant in Brecon. We have a wonderful community of Gurkhas who have brought their families and settled in Brecon after being stationed here.


----------



## uphillstruggler (23 May 2014)

Doseone said:


> They sell that in the Gurkha Corner restaurant in Brecon. We have a wonderful community of Gurkhas who have brought their families and settled in Brecon after being stationed here.



I picked it up at the gurkha museum, we were doing a job there. Lots of history there. They are a great people who always do themselves credit.

I like the food too, there a cracking rest in Edinburgh that I was lucky enough to find on a vis recently.


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 May 2014)

Durdle Door from the Dorset Brewing Coompany- described as a copper bronze beer....a great allrounder.


----------



## TheBobidentity (24 May 2014)

Had some of this at the local cricket club today did about 20 miles (not bad for me)showered changed and had two bottles amazing stArt to the bank holiday. Made up the road from me in Norn Iron going to knock the door and try and buy a jerrycan full  smooth stuff with a nice kick


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 May 2014)

Lufthansa, shïte service but the beer was acceptable.






Local rezzie with a fab selection of Italian and Belgian beer, good nosh too!











Good selection in the supermercado too...


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3099493, member: 259"]So are you actually in Tijuana, Ed?[/QUOTE]
Eating barbecued iguana?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 May 2014)

Nothing special but it's hot and this beer's cold!


----------



## rich p (27 May 2014)

In Sicily last week this was a tolerable alternative to the local yellow dross - N Italy grain beer





and this red Moretti


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 May 2014)

rich p said:


> In Sicily last week this was a tolerable alternative to the local yellow dross - N Italy grain beer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've trumped today's yellow Moretti...






This was in Milan, we moved well away from the centre and it was still €8, needs must...


----------



## rich p (28 May 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You've trumped today's yellow Moretti...
> 
> View attachment 46305
> 
> ...


Beer choice was surprisingly good but the wine was largely undrinkable.
I got to the point of cutting out the middle man and buying it and pouring it down the sink without wasting effort of tasting it.


----------



## User169 (30 May 2014)

Some bike kit for the Thornbridge fans..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 May 2014)

Hic


----------



## User169 (30 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3108708, member: 259"]Must say you're looking rather slim and fit there, DP![/QUOTE]

A bit of a wooden pose!


----------



## smutchin (1 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3108708, member: 259"]Must say you're looking rather slim and fit there, DP![/QUOTE]

A bit pasty though!


----------



## smutchin (1 Jun 2014)

Had lunch at Wahaca on Friday. Limited choice of liquid refreshment but I must say the bottle of Negra Modolo (black Mexican lager) I opted for was a very pleasant and suitable accompaniment to the food.

Had a bit of a homebrew sampling session yesterday. First I cracked open an 8-week old bottle of Saison. Lovely. Malty with a nice farmyardy yeastiness, and very refreshing...






Then I sampled my blackberry wheat beer, which has been in the bottle less than two weeks. Rather pleased with how this one has turned out - could do with a touch more fruit but it's turned out crisp and refreshing, very dry, not overpoweringly fruity but with a nice lingering blackberry aftertaste...


----------



## Hyslop (1 Jun 2014)

Difficult one this,but I am partial to the products offered by Geltsdale,Corby, and Yates micro"s.If any of you are ever passing through Brampton,Cumbria, the brewery is close to the centre{which is small} and they have a brewery tap.


----------



## Hyslop (1 Jun 2014)

Sorry,am being a bit dim-Geltsdale Brewery=Brampton.I havent had one,honest!


----------



## User169 (2 Jun 2014)

Duchesse Du Bourgogne. Never had this on tap before. A massive whiff of nail polish volatiles, although that goes away a bit as you drink it. Really reminds me of Chateau Musar in a way.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Jun 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Duchesse Du Bourgogne. Never had this on tap before. A massive whiff of nail polish volatiles, although that goes away a bit as you drink it. Really reminds me of *Chateau Musar* in a way.
> 
> View attachment 46743


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Jun 2014)

I'm gonna get some.

Edit: just found a bottle of Double Drag lurking in the cupboard.


----------



## User169 (8 Jun 2014)

Franziskaner (incorrect glass shocker). A trusty stalwart.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jun 2014)

Nice glass ornament, DP.

Hobson's Postman's Knock, a porter that really delivers, geddit!

It's not bad at all but could do with a tad more oomph.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jun 2014)

A successful trip to Norway.


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> A successful trip to Norway.
> 
> View attachment 47575


How many organs did you have to sell to pay for those?...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jun 2014)

Maverick Goose said:


> How many organs did you have to sell to pay for those?...



It's not the most expensive beer I've ever bought!


----------



## rich p (12 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It's not the most expensive beer I've ever bought!


What do you call a beer drinking 'champagne socialist'?


----------



## User169 (12 Jun 2014)

Got stuck in Utrecht earlier in the week: now this is what I call a tap menu. Love the old-skool lettering.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> What do you call a beer drinking 'champagne socialist'?



Ha!


----------



## rich p (12 Jun 2014)

Tonight's offerings are...
... a south pacific ale and a bohemian black lager. I get about a bit.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jun 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 47599
> Got stuck in Utrecht earlier in the week: now this is what I call a tap menu. Love the old-skool lettering.



Shlurp, look at the price of Guiness, what a rip off, filthy old dung water.


----------



## User169 (14 Jun 2014)

New one from DeMo. Super peaty from the barrel aging.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jun 2014)

Hesjeøl Hasndbryggeriet, a Norwegian harvest ale, apparently the law stated that farmers had to make a thirst quenching but hearty ale at harvest time! So, this is cloudy, quite gassy, 6.5%, it's actually really good, it's reminding me of a Belgian beer, Orval I think, it's got that kind of earthy thing going on, good stuff!


----------



## User169 (15 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hesjeøl Hasndbryggeriet, a Norwegian harvest ale, apparently the law stated that farmers had to make a thirst quenching but hearty ale at harvest time! So, this is cloudy, quite gassy, 6.5%, it's actually really good, it's reminding me of a Belgian beer, Orval I think, it's got that kind of earthy thing going on, good stuff!]



Only had a couple of their beers -they're usually better than they sound on paper!


----------



## User169 (15 Jun 2014)

Local beer festival today. Finishing up with a chilli stout from DeMo.

It's made with Madame Jeannettes chillis. No idea who she is, but she's giving my tongue and tonsils a severe tickling.


----------



## Crackle (15 Jun 2014)

I was bought a German wheat beer and a hoppy Hilbre brew for fathers day. Neither quite my thing but I needed to drink both to confirm it.


----------



## rich p (15 Jun 2014)

I've just shared 2 large bottles of La Chouffe - mostly with myself


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> I've just shared 2 large bottles of La Chouffe - mostly with myself



Your generosity knows no bounds.


----------



## User169 (15 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> I've just shared 2 large bottles of La Chouffe - mostly with myself



Talking of sharing, I'm finishing up the weekend with something I bought for @threebikesmcginty. He'll be very pleased to know that it's very delicious.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jun 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Talking of sharing, I'm finishing up the weekend with something I bought for @threebikesmcginty. He'll be very pleased to know that it's very delicious.
> 
> View attachment 47847



Your generosity knows no bounds either.


----------



## rich p (15 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Your generosity knows no bounds either.


Rest assured, yours does mate


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Jun 2014)

Popped into Sourced on the way home.


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Jun 2014)

I'm moving to the Peak District on Monday, beer heaven here I come! Looking forward to getting the Abbeydale habit


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Jun 2014)

Maverick Goose said:


> I'm moving to the Peak District on Monday, beer heaven here I come! Looking forward to getting the Abbeydale habit



There's some nasty hills there, I'd give up the cycling if I was you.


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> There's some nasty hills there, I'd give up the cycling if I was you.


Winnats, Cat and Fiddle etc-BTDTGTTSAWIO


----------



## smutchin (20 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Popped into Sourced on the way home.
> <pic snipped>



Imperial best bitter? I really have heard it all now!  (Sounds good, mind.)


----------



## smutchin (20 Jun 2014)

When you say "unaccountably", you mean you don't remember last night? 

Hmmm. I don't think we need to call Sherlock Holmes out for this one.


----------



## User169 (20 Jun 2014)

smutchin said:


> Imperial best bitter? I really have heard it all now!  (Sounds good, mind.)


 
Weird Beard have a good reputation. One for me to hunt out when I'm in the UK next month!

(But, yes, imperial best does sound a bit daft)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Jun 2014)

I was just about to road test the Imperial bitter as there's a queue forming but then I noticed it was 8.2%, bit early for mental juice so I'll tell you later.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Jun 2014)

London Fields Red Ale, lovely taste, quality stuff, just right on the bitter and hops front if you don't fancy a smack in the mouth's worth.


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2014)

I pushed the envelope and had a Westmalle Dubbel in a La Chouffe glass.
DP will be turning in his windmill...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> I pushed the envelope and had a Westmalle Dubbel in a La Chouffe glass.
> DP will be turning in his windmill...
> 
> View attachment 48207



On the continent you could get beaten to death with a clog for that sort of nonsense. As much as Westmalle Dub is one of my very faves, 7:30 in the morning's a bit early for me, you're obviously made of sturdier stuff, rich.


----------



## User169 (21 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> I pushed the envelope and had a Westmalle Dubbel in a La Chouffe glass.
> DP will be turning in his windmill...
> 
> View attachment 48207



7:30!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jun 2014)

To be fair to rich, it was actually 7:35.


----------



## User169 (21 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> To be fair to rich, it was actually 7:35.



The old boys likely having to sleep it off now.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2014)

Tonight's selection, bought from Aldi. It's the first time I have stopped long enough to have a look at their beer selection and I must say I was very impressed with it and could have spent a fortune. I'm glad my basket was full and that I didnae have a quid coin for a trolley!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2014)

Weblinks to the beers (L>R)

http://www.burnsidebrewery.co.uk/4.html
http://www.speysidecraftbrewery.com/beers.html
http://www.morbrewing.co.uk/gallery/Mor Flyer.jpg
http://www.brewdog.com/beer/dead-pony-club


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2014)

Just spotted that the high number of beers in Aldi is due to their Scottish Beer Festival which features 33 beers from 30 breweries from around Scotland. But only available in Scottish stores - ya dancer! Best get myself back in before it ends...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Weblinks to the beers (L>R)
> 
> http://www.burnsidebrewery.co.uk/4.html
> http://www.speysidecraftbrewery.com/beers.html
> ...



Too late, I've just looked 'em all up anyway, apart from BrewDog wot I already knows about. Looks a nice selection from some excellent brewers, there's some great beers out of that Scotchland. I went to the Aldi/Lidl in Kirkcaldy a while back and they had a brilliant selection, if I'd have been staying longer I'd have tried them all.


----------



## User169 (21 Jun 2014)

New one from Het Uiltje - a cascade DIPA. A bit reminiscent of Brewdogs Hardcore IPA - very piney, but a good malt kick too.

(Note the correct glassware!)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2014)

First bottle opened, I opted for the Mor Brewery "Mor Tea, Vicar?" (£1.89 for 500ml) and I'd say the description of it on their webpage is spot on, and it definitely has a "pronounced bitter finish". Very good effort  I even did as I was told on the label and served it cool, not chilled.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jun 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 48243
> ...(Note the correct glassware!)



How do we tell?


----------



## User169 (21 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> How do we tell?



Take my word for it!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2014)

2nd bottle, Speyside Craft Brewery's "Bow Fiddle Blonde" (£1.99 for 500ml): similar colour but a hugely different beer; a nice crisp beer which is initially much less "punchy" than the previous offering but which has a lingering finish - another thumbs up


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jun 2014)

Beavertown Black Betty, black IPA - outstanding as always.


----------



## User169 (21 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Beavertown Black Betty, black IPA - outstanding as always.



Thats one on the hit lijst for when I'm in engerlandshire next month!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jun 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Thats one on the hit lijst for when I'm in engerlandshire next month!



Is that the dutch spelling of list?


----------



## User169 (21 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is that the dutch spelling of list?



Shijt, you're right!


----------



## User169 (21 Jun 2014)

Last one tonight: "O buurman, wat doet u nu?" from Uiltje.


Its a barley wine, but the name needs a bit of explaining. It translates as "oh neighbour, what are you doing?!" and comes from a well known scene in a Dutch movie which prolly speaks for itself. 

Please note that the clip is NSFW and features naked bosoms.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWv2VzDgE0k&feature=youtube_gdata_player


For some reason it puts me in mind of @RichP and his neighbour!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2014)

3rd beer of the evening is the Burnside Brewery "Wild Rhino" blonde beer (£1.79 for 500ml). A mixture of all that was good of the previous two beers, a nice early bitterness and a long crisp finish which mellows slightly. Darker in colour than the previous 2 beers. Yet another thumbs up 

I'm now starting to realise that I have one beer left before it's back to the Blackthorn cider...


----------



## User6179 (21 Jun 2014)

Got bottle of this calling my name , did a 100 mile the day and on 5th Fosters so far.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2014)

After all this beer I'll probably be listening to Maiden on youtube later on


----------



## User6179 (21 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> 3rd beer of the evening is the Burnside Brewery "Wild Rhino" blonde beer. A mixture of all that was good of the previous two beers, a nice early bitterness and a long crisp finish which mellows slightly. Darker in colour than the previous 2 beers. Yet another thumbs up
> 
> I'm now starting to realise that I have one beer left before it's back to the Blackthorn cider...



Not had Blackthorn for years as being a Strongbow lover till they recently changed the taste recently , does the Blackthorn still give you a bad druth the next day?


----------



## User6179 (21 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> After all this beer I'll probably be listening to Maiden on youtube later on



Why wait

View: http://youtu.be/-QEb0iZ9uxc


----------



## User169 (21 Jun 2014)

Er, hang on a ding dang doo. This is a beer thread, not a shijt metal thread!


----------



## User6179 (21 Jun 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Er, hang on a ding dang doo. This is a beer thread, not a shijt metal thread!



Your in need of more beers if you cant appreciate shijt metal


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2014)

Next up is the most well known brewery, Brew Dog. They seem to be making a very good go of things, with a string of bars and off sales premises opening up. Let's see if it's all hipster hype or if they cut the mustard. Back in 5 with the results...


----------



## smutchin (21 Jun 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Please note that the clip is NSFW and features naked bosoms.



I don't speak the language but I think I got the gist of it.


----------



## User6179 (21 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Next up is the most well known brewery, Brew Dog. They seem to be making a very good go of things, with a string of bars and off sales premises opening up. Let's see if it's all hipster hype or if they cut the mustard. Back in 5 with the results...



Brewdog , started in the Broch , all nutters up there so should be a cross between Tenents Super and Carly Special brew , you might not be fit to type after it


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2014)

The last of the 4 before I get back onto the Snakebite and Chardonnay chasers - Brew Dog "Dead Pony Club" (£1.49 for 330ml). First taste was very disappointing. For the first few seconds I thought I'd had a sip of a glass of water, despite the huge hopiness which was leaping from the glass. And then it hits. And keeps going. Hops, hops, hops. Hoppier than my old grandfather who had one leg shorter than another. Another seriously good beer. 

So, all round a very positive report on all 4 beers - only another 29 to go from Aldi's Scottish Beer Festival. 

Great to find that there are some great beers out there, and hopefully more bars and off-licences start stocking and promoting these beers. Hugely more impressive than the "usual fare" available in pubs.


----------



## User169 (21 Jun 2014)

Eddy said:


> Brewdog , started in the Broch , all nutters up there so should be a cross between Tenents Super and Carly Special brew , you might not be fit to type after it



Achshully, the Dead Pony is their bid at the session market and is under 3% I think. Still manages to pack some flavour for the AVB.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2014)

Eddy said:


> Brewdog , started in the Broch , all nutters up there so should be a cross between Tenents Super and Carly Special brew , you might not be fit to type after it



3.8%, so not alcy super strength at all


----------



## User6179 (21 Jun 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Achshully, the Dead Pony is their bid at the session market and is under 3% I think. Still manages to pack some flavour for the AVB.



They must have mellowed , some of their stuff could tar a road .


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2014)

Holy crap, one of their beers is 18.2%!! Glad I didnae pick that one up.


----------



## User6179 (21 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> 3.8%, so not alcy super strength at all



Just about right, 4-5% is what I usually aim for at most , drunk but can find your way home


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2014)

Eddy said:


> Just about right, 4-5% is what I usually aim for at most , drunk but can find your way home



Aye, very true - although I did find myself bidding on ebay above the level I normally would and was delighted to be outbid on one item at the death...the other one still has 2 mins to go and I am highest bidder. I really hope someone has been on the 18.2% stuff!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2014)

Phew, someone had a quid more than me...


----------



## User6179 (21 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Aye, very true - although I did find myself bidding on ebay above the level I normally would and was delighted to be outbid on one item at the death...the other one still has 2 mins to go and I am highest bidder. I really hope someone has been on the 18.2% stuff!



Aye slippery slope bidding while drinking , my m8 bid on a tyre while drunk on ebay before realising it was used , luckily got outbid


----------



## User169 (21 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Holy crap, one of their beers is 18.2%!! Glad I didnae pick that one up.



That's "Tokyo" which is their best beer. You're not supposed to down pints of the stuff though
- although if you're from scottishshire all bets are off.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Holy crap, one of their beers is 18.2%!! Glad I didnae pick that one up.



That one's quite nice, tried it on tap in their Newcastle pub.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That one's quite nice, tried it on tap in their Newcastle pub.



18.2% on tap!!!???  Kebabs and taxi home by 8pm


----------



## User6179 (21 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> 18.3% on tap!!!???  Kebabs and taxi home by 8pm



Wake up in the morning and finish the half eaten kebab , honest never done that


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2014)

The time has come, Snakebite and Maiden!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfrENoTJdo4


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2014)

Bóllocks it, it's time for SAXON!!!!!!!!!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2igdE6yUQg


----------



## User169 (21 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Bóllocks it, it's time for SAXON!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2igdE6yUQg



Holy fark balls!


----------



## User6179 (21 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Bóllocks it, it's time for SAXON!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2igdE6yUQg



Too early for Metalica?

View: http://youtu.be/CD-E-LDc384


----------



## User169 (21 Jun 2014)

This used to be a relatively civilised thread - at least until RichP started drinking before breakfast!


----------



## User6179 (21 Jun 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> This used to be a relatively civilised thread - at least until RichP started drinking before breakfast!



Tis like when local watering hole is took over by the theme type pub and all the local neds turn up and you have to drink at that other place you so wouldn't be seen dead in


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jun 2014)

For the record, I've never eaten a kebab. Ever.


----------



## User6179 (21 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> For the record, I've never eaten a kebab. Ever.



Stale bread , warm salad and "meat" , you need to try one!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jun 2014)

Eddy said:


> Stale bread , warm salad and "meat" , you need to try one!



You're selling it to me.


----------



## User6179 (21 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You're selling it to me.



If your lucky it comes with a sauce that Vanish couldn't shift in a 100 washes


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jun 2014)

Just found out that I used to work alongside the guy who is the brewer at Mor Brewery. I had posted a pic of the beer last night on FB and checked today to find a couple of messages telling me that it was an old work colleague that had set it up with his mate - so I've arranged to visit next time I'm up for a blether and a tasting


----------



## gavgav (22 Jun 2014)

I popped over to St.Georges cricket club, near Telford, this afternoon to watch my team (Acton Scott) playing. Whilst there I had a lovely pint of Batham's beer in the sun.

I've not had Batham's on tap since getting very drunk on it at Kidderminster station before a Shrewsbury Town away match about 12 years ago and it is every bit as nice as I remember!

It's my last alcohol before the BHF bike ride next Sunday!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jun 2014)

Beavertown Smog Rocket, as good today as it's always been.


----------



## User169 (23 Jun 2014)

Lekker Bakkie Kobi from Uiltje, an11.4% imp coffee stout. Really good! It would be perfect for breakfast.


----------



## User169 (23 Jun 2014)

And it gets better - Moord en Brand Bourbon barrel-aged from DeMo on tap. 

Only 10.8% this time, but stupendously good! You could stand a spoon up in this stuff it's so thick. Lovely vanilla, raisiny flavour from the barrel.

I was about to have another, but the barrels finished.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Jun 2014)

Just as well, looks like there's power cut.


----------



## Doseone (24 Jun 2014)

As promised upthread......






Got this from the Hay Deli in Hay on Wye. They didn't have much stock and I wasn't in the mood for the India Pale Ale so I got this and one of the Saison Wa-iti and Lemon. The first thing to say is £2.85 for a 330ml bottle 
But, it is really really nice
Light in colour (although not as light as it looks in the picture), easy drinking, not too citrusy, clean, crisp and with a slight hoppy finish. Perfect summers evening beer.
I'm a fan, but at that price it will have to be an occasional treat.


----------



## User169 (26 Jun 2014)

Final Frontier from To Ol. Nice label.


----------



## User169 (26 Jun 2014)

Belgian craziness. 13.9% barley wine - thick and sweet - just the way I like 'em!


----------



## User169 (26 Jun 2014)

Feck a doodle doo! Black Albert from De Struise - this is my benchmark for a non-barrel-aged stout. Super smooth - a 13% beauty!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Jun 2014)

Not that I'm a middle class nobber or any such nonsense but we called in at Daylesford Organics earlier in the Volvo estate, it's only a few minutes away but I've never been or will ever go again. Anyway overpriced tea and cake for Mrs 3BM and a £4.50 bottle of St Peters Ale pour moi.






Booked into an IPA tasting later, should be fun, chap says he's got some good stuff in!


----------



## User169 (27 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE="threebikesmcginty, post: 3151779, member: ] £4.50 bottle of St Peters Ale pour moi.

n![/QUOTE]

Piccies a bit fuzzy.

Saw a bar in the Hague recently flogging pints of Thornbridge for 12 eurobeans a pint!


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Jun 2014)

Last night I was mostly drinking Elgoods Black Dog,Green Jack Trawlerboys and Adnams Ghost Ship.


----------



## User169 (27 Jun 2014)

On the tinnies tonight!


----------



## accountantpete (27 Jun 2014)

Have been watering the neighbours tomatoes while they were away in their Caravan and received a few bottles of Badger First Gold.

Rustic beer with a certain earthiness.

Very nice.


----------



## User169 (27 Jun 2014)

Dood en Verderf (Death and Destruction) from DeMo - a 13%! barley wine. I'm really into barley wines at the mo and this is just fantastic.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jun 2014)

Anyone know where I can buy some beer glasses online? I'd like to get something "proper" like I see in this thread, rather than drinking out of a pint glass. I'm such a wánker nobber.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Anyone know where I can buy some beer glasses online? I'd like to get something "proper" like I see in this thread, rather than drinking out of a pint glass. I'm such a wánker nobber.



You want a tulip glass really Marmers, if you don't mind one with a logo on it the Duvel shape is perfect and it holds a 500ml bottle of beer. You can get them off of that ebay, or tax-dodging scum Amazon, beersofeurope, places like that.


----------



## Crackle (28 Jun 2014)

Son1 bought me these for Xmas

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dartington-...8&qid=1403904127&sr=8-3&keywords=beer+glasses

They often put a glass in the gift sets of beer as well


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jun 2014)

IPA tasting last night at a near by wine/beer shop. Some excellent stuff on offer. Good notes and write up too.

Thornbridge - Jaipur. Preaching to the converted, if you don't like this you've got issues.
Compass Brewery - King's Shipment. Too sweet, not enough going on.
Williams Bros - Impale, not bad, excellent finish.
Beavertown - 8 Ball. Hazy, hoppy, bit different, good.
In is and Gunn - Toasted Oak. OK, oaky from the oakerator, their beer percolator! 
Rooster's Brewery and Odell Bros - The Accomplice. Good.
Bristol Beer Factory - Southville Hop. Excellent IPA, bought a few of these.
Flying Dog - Snake Dog. Lovely stuff, bordering on the barley wine style, 7.1%.
Kirkstall Brewery - Dissolution Extra. After the two previous a bit disappointing really.
Beavertown - Black Betty. First rate, love the stuff, there were a couple weird beard sock sandal camra types there that didn't like it - mental!

Shlurp...


----------



## User169 (28 Jun 2014)

It's been a while, but it grocery shopping time....!

Gaspar from Alvinne. These guys make nice beer, but they're almost always gushers. You need to have your glass ready!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jun 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> It's been a while, but it grocery shopping time....!
> 
> Gaspar from Alvinne. These guys make nice beer, but they're almost always gushers. You need to have your glass ready!
> 
> ...



RIP!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jun 2014)

Williams Bros Red Ale, all the way from Alloa. Always a good beer from this brewer, tried any of theirs @Marmion? Served in a chunky piece of antique glass.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Williams Bros Red Ale, all the way from Alloa. Always a good beer from this brewer, tried any of theirs @Marmion? Served in a chunky piece of antique glass.
> 
> View attachment 48833



I've not but I'll add it to my list


----------



## User169 (29 Jun 2014)

Aldi shandy!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jun 2014)

The Schultens of Swig.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jun 2014)

Williams Bros Impale IPA, kind of creeps up on you this one, starts off with you thinking there's not a busting lot of flavour but then it builds up and there's a nice long bitter finish to it, good stuff!






Served in a matching glass too!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2014)

Today I bought a beer that came with it's own box. How Fancy Dan is that? Innis and Gunn Limited edition Canadian Cheerywood Finish oak-aged beer, 7.4%. But it'll not be in a fancy glass when I drink it, likely to be during one of the World Cup matches his evening.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Today I bought a beer that came with it's own box. How Fancy Dan is that? Innis and Gunn Limited edition Canadian Cheerywood Finish oak-aged beer, 7.4%. But it'll not be in a fancy glass when I drink it, likely to be during one of the World Cup matches his evening.



Lob it in a wine glass until you get a proper one, you can't put stuff like that in a tumbler or pint glass.


----------



## User169 (29 Jun 2014)

Cascade DIPA from Het Uiltje. Lovely and malty with a decent bitter kick. Barbie's well impressed.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2014)

I think you've scored.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2014)

Back to beer glasses: looks like there is a wide selection available; so tulip, goblet or chalice? What is best as a starter glass?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Back to beer glasses: looks like there is a wide selection available; so tulip, goblet or chalice? What is best as a starter glass?



Ignore that, found a site mentioned by 3BM earlier and much cheaper than I had found on amazon so I'll get a selection and be proper poncey.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2014)

My daughter has just called to say she no longer requires my taxi services this evening so I can have a wee sip of my beer in it's own box earlier than anticipated:


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jun 2014)

Oooo look a beer that's got its own box.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (29 Jun 2014)

It's been a bit of a poor weekend, no time for cycling and after dropping the son off with his Grandparents half way in the beautiful Cotswolds, I remember that there's a beer festival on in the next village near home, so I detour on my way back. They have a strange ticket system and they're all... well, you know... and more than a touch gormless as I stroll in looking for a take-out as sober as a race pigeon.

'You'll have to wait for all the tickets to come in, they're valid till half-four.'
'What's the time now?' I ask.
'4.25.'
'Look at him dribbling,' remarked another punter, before he stumbled back on a group of bearded gentlemen with an accompanying apology.

Yes, it was rather amusing; the Yeo Valley Lions put on the Claverham Beer Festival , and I was rather taken aback at the amount on offer and just how much a handful of punters had already managed to down (over the course of three days). There was about 12 of them and about 40 kegs of the nation's finest and whilst I'd always promised myself a visit to this same festival in the past, only this year did I make it, and blimey was it worth it. Most of them seemed to be working behind the bar and drinking it at the same time and as 4.30 came and went I thought about leaving until a kindly chap said the tickets were running out and there was plenty left - £1 for a gallon container and...and...wait for it....50....50...50p a pint!!!..? The only question was, what was left? Let's imagine that all kegs had a transparent levelling meter, I swear, the organisers still wouldn't have had a clue.

'Hi Jim,' said another
'No, I'm Derek,' came the reply.
'Oh.'

Anyway, a bearded old woman with a pint of Quantock's _White Hind_ in her hand announced that it was time for take-outs! True to form and fair play (for I'd only waited 30 odd minutes whilst the locals burped and belched their way through tickets that just weren't going to be drunk) I was eventually served after three or four others who'd also waited, in their case for about 30 seconds. But it was worth the wait and thanks to the George Wright Brewing Company of Merseyside, the weekend has turned out much brighter, or should I say darker.




They even forgot to charge me for the container so guess how many pints I got for £3.00...? Hic! Cheeky I know.


----------



## User169 (29 Jun 2014)

Monsieur Remings said:


> It's been a bit of a poor weekend, no time for cycling and after dropping the son off with his Grandparents half way in the beautiful Cotswolds, I remember that there's a beer festival on in the next village near home, so I detour.....



Cracking wrote-up Monsieur M. Gives you faith in your fellow beer drinkers!


----------



## User169 (29 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> My daughter has just called to say she no longer requires my taxi services this evening so I can have a wee sip of my beer in it's own box earlier than anticipated:
> 
> View attachment 48930



Looks nice, but never really get the see-through bottles with I&g.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (29 Jun 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Cracking wrote-up Monsieur M. Gives you faith in your fellow beer drinkers!



Thanks Delftse, glad you enjoyed it...and the event was so funny.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jun 2014)

Yeah great stuff @Monsieur Remings

Brazzol Beer Factory. Southville Hop. A 6.5% big hop badass of a beer. Yumtus.






It says store and serve chilled, I'm having this one au natural as the good lord intended but I'll Pepsi challenge the next one and pop it in the coolerator.


----------



## cyberknight (29 Jun 2014)

Worse than Bud, something called freedom that was being served at a wedding reception.On draught as well !


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Jun 2014)

I'm generally not drinking much if anything these days, but I did have a quick half of Dieu du Ciel! Rosée d’Hibiscus, a lightly floral and very refreshing wheat beer, when I saw that my favourite local had it on tap on the way home from work the other day.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jun 2014)

Charridy shop find, nice copy of Michael Jackson's Beer Companion, 20 years old and still relevant, good writing and at 30p a bargain! Wonder what MJ would make of today's 'craft' beer explosion.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Jul 2014)

On a school day and at lunchtime...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Jul 2014)

Clown Shoes BIPA Hoppy Feet. Rather good, excellent in fact.


----------



## User169 (2 Jul 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Clown Shoes BIPA Hoppy Feet. Rather good, excellent in fact.
> 
> H]



Wouldnt mind trying that! Ive had the 1,5 double version which was excellent if eye-wateringly expensive.

Mrs DP phoned me at work today to let me know that shes knackered my beer glass cupboard so it wont open. Im now having to rely on the reserve beer glass cupboard, so am having to survive with all sorts of mismatches.


----------



## User169 (2 Jul 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I'm generally not drinking much if anything these days, but I did have a quick half of Dieu du Ciel! Rosée d’Hibiscus, a lightly floral and very refreshing wheat beer, when I saw that my favourite local had it on tap on the way home from work the other day.



They do some nice things! Rigor Mortis, the Belgian quad is the nicest I've had so far.

Ive been hassling my canuckian colleague to procure me a bottle of fin du monde. Sadly, the closest shes come so far is showing me a photo of the bottle she drank last month when she was back home.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jul 2014)

I'm finishing off my last bottle of Witch Prime from Woodlands Brewery in Cheshire:




It's very hoppy but not overpowering like some similar beers I've had. Very drinkable.

I recently attended the launch of the promo reel for the MInister of Chance, a crowd funded movie based on the sci-fi/fantasy audio drama of the same name and part of the profits from this brew are going towards the film.

It was worth going to the event just to say I've genuinely been to a party at a brewery.


----------



## User169 (4 Jul 2014)

Amarillo from DeMo. A fairly pokey 9,2% DIPA. Nice piney finish.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Williams Bros Red Ale, all the way from Alloa. Always a good beer from this brewer, tried any of theirs @Marmion?


Tonight's wee selection, including Caesar Augustus from the aforementioned Williams Bros.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2014)

I kicked off with the beer on the left - Top Out Schankerl as I fancied the idea of a Bavarian style wheat beer as a change from my norm of snakebite and blackcurrant. Quite "cloudy" (I'm not good at all the technical terms) and very floral but also a bit banana-ish. Not unpleasant but not what I was expecting, the kind of thing you could drink chilled after cutting the grass on a warm evening and it would quench your thirst; tonight was not a warm evening and I didn't cut the grass. There's a live band playing in a marquee at the rugby club a field away from me and I fancy something a bit more in keeping with a live band in a tent.

I'll try the golf themed stuff next.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2014)

The Caesar Augustus was more enjoyable but it was neither one thing or the other, which is probably why it's called a "hybrid"; much the same as hybrid bikes it failed to satisfy - it started off with some nice deep aromas but the taste was very short-lived. It started off with promise but then disappeared.
The Eden brewery offering was nothing too great either.
So, I decided to get stuck into the cider and not bother with the Stathaven Festival Ale; but had it tonight. I should have bought 4 bottles of it rather than bothering with the rest. A proper beer, a good head, proper beer smell and proper beer taste.

I'm now off to have another Mor Tea Vicar?, which I commented on a few weeks ago - only 1 bottle left


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> ...only 1 bottle left



Or not. It would appear my daughter's friend drank it last night...jeezo.


----------



## User169 (6 Jul 2014)

Impressive tap list at the local today. Putting aside the pils and Guinness, there are ten Dutch beers, five of which are imp stouts, two of those being barrel-aged!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2014)

They named one after me, Stout Git.


----------



## User169 (6 Jul 2014)

Decided to kick-off with Uiltjes bourbon BA RIS. A bit raw from the barrel, but a bit of hop freshness still in there.


----------



## User169 (6 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> They named one after me, Stout Git.



In Dutch, that means "naughty goat", so it seems they got you in two languages!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Jul 2014)

Gales HSB, nice English ale, it's very good.






Note matching glass...


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2014)

I had this cool delightful concoction to slake a cyclist's thirst in the deep south Cevennes...Savernes in NE France. Tolerable but don't rush out to buy it


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Jul 2014)

Visited those very nice chaps at W & E today, bought a stack of beer and they gave me a glass! First up Kohinoor, a 5.5% IPA, very nice, just hoppy enough, nice finish.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Jul 2014)

Shlurp...


----------



## User169 (11 Jul 2014)

Very much approving of the glass!


----------



## User169 (11 Jul 2014)

Something a bit special.

Fullers Vintage Ale 2008 as supplied by @threebikesmcginty

Very yeasty, dried fruit, but still some citrus hoppy flavour. Thats really good!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Jul 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Shlurp...
> 
> View attachment 50248



Actually this is extremely good, an aroma, taste and finish way beyond its humble 3.8%, drinking it chilled as it's been a very warm eve.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jul 2014)

Picked up 3 beers earlier from M&S, don't laugh they get some pretty decent brewers involved in their stuff; first up 2 American single hop IPA's, one was Greenwich and the other was a brewer from Cambridgeshire who's name escapes me, both were excellent, light, bright, lovely hoppy taste without being overpowering, everything that's right with an IPA. Now I've moved on to a summer IPA from Adnam's who make what is probably the UK's best bitter - Broadside, this IPA is a bit of a beast on paper; 5 American hops, malted wheat and malted barley, turn the ABV up to 6.8% and voila! I've warmed to this since I started typing, the malty aroma and taste are really coming through and what was originally just an alcoholly aftertaste is now a really nice finish, I'm not sure I'd class this as an IPA but it's a really nice beer.


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Picked up 3 beers earlier from M&S, don't laugh they get some pretty decent brewers involved in their stuff; first up 2 American single hop IPA's, one was Greenwich and the other was a brewer from Cambridgeshire who's name escapes me, both were excellent, light, bright, lovely hoppy taste without being overpowering, everything that's right with an IPA. Now I've moved on to a summer IPA from Adnam's who make what is probably the UK's best bitter - Broadside, this IPA is a bit of a beast on paper; 5 American hops, malted wheat and malted barley, turn the ABV up to 6.8% and voila! I've warmed to this since I started typing, the malty aroma and taste are really coming through and what was originally just an alcoholly aftertaste is now a really nice finish, I'm not sure I'd class this as an IPA but it's a really nice beer.



I like M&S beers. Some of the single-hop ones are good - my favourite is the Cascade pale ale, which is made by Castle Rock in Nottingham. And I tried a Mosaic pale ale recently, which was interesting. Mosaic is certainly an appropriately named hop. Also like the Norfolk Bitter, which is essentially a rebadged Woodforde's Wherry as far as I can tell. And that's a good thing.

Haven't tried that Southwold one yet but I shall definitely give it a go based on your recommendation.


----------



## User169 (15 Jul 2014)

A black saison from DeMo. It's so blimmin strong and there's so much smoked, roasted and chocolate malt that the saison gets a bit lost. Well over-carbed too. Still OK though, but I was expecting more.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jul 2014)

The Old Bell Tavern, Harrogate, Roosters Stars and Stripes, 'appen as I've tasted worse.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jul 2014)

Hales Bar, another local jobbie brewed for the bar, it's travelled 1.9 miles to get here. The pub has gas lighting and stuffed birds.


----------



## Finnjävel (17 Jul 2014)

I recently bumped into this: http://untappd.com/

I think it's the ultimate in social media. You can rate and share beers with your friends. Well, share pictures of beers. 

It has helped me find a lot new beers. And that has to be a good thing, right? Even though uphills seem a bit harder these days. 

My username there is Pekka Tallmalt.


----------



## Finnjävel (17 Jul 2014)

Oh, and here's one of my favorite basic ales. Tasty, yet very drinkable.


----------



## User169 (17 Jul 2014)

Finnjävel said:


> I recently bumped into this: http://untappd.com/
> 
> I think it's the ultimate in social media. You can rate and share beers with your friends. Well, share pictures of beers.
> 
> ...


 
It's very good - excellent for keeping track of what you've sampled.


----------



## smutchin (17 Jul 2014)

I signed up to Untappd a while ago but I rarely use it. Tbh, I mostly use this forum for keeping track of what I've sampled.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jul 2014)

No work for me tomorrow, so tonight I ventured into the local Co-op to find not much of a selection of beer that took my fancy. But I got a couple of bottles to try. 

First up is The Orkney Breweries Dark Island, twice winner of CAMRA's Champion Beer of Scotland.
http://www.sinclairbreweries.co.uk/bottle_darkisland.html


----------



## smutchin (17 Jul 2014)

Bunch of us went to the pub near the office for lunch today, which does a decent deal of a fish finger sandwich plus side order of chips plus a pint for £7.95. And they usually have a pretty respectable selection of ales on offer. Unfortunately, the only one that qualifies for the offer is Greene King Shandy... sorry, I mean Greene King IPA.

Haven't had that stuff for years but I'm too much of a cheapskate to pass up the offer, so that's what I ordered. My god, it's insipid! Cheapskate or not, I might have to splash out on some real beer next time, something that actually has a bit of flavour.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jul 2014)

Having a quick scan of the Orkney Brewery webpage I realised I had one of their cask ales last weekend, Red McGregor, which was excellent.

This one ain't too bad either. Very dark as the name suggests. The co-op had chilled it so I had to leave it a wee while til I got the full taste, but it was worth the 10 minute wait; lovely bitter chocolate taste and goes down a treat...I might need to go for more


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jul 2014)

Next up is Broughton's Old Jock Ale.
http://broughtonales.co.uk/store/?product=old-jock-ale-12x500ml

A deep red colour and a fine mix of hops and bitterness. Quite a bit more alcoholic than my usual fare at 6.7%, but a good ale. Very fruity.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jul 2014)

Great stuff @Marmion, Orkney are top notch, Raven is lovely stuff and Skull Splitter is a mighty fine brew. Broughton Old Jock's is very good too, last time I had that was in a hotel in Edinburgh, top quality stuff!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Jul 2014)

Williams Bros Golden Ale, it's a million degrees today so I'm afraid this went in the coolerator for a bit, sorry chaps...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Jul 2014)

Isle of Arran Blonde, another premium jock beer, hope they're still gonna ship this sort of stuff down the road after The Vote.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2014)

Some fine beer and fine pre-Tour-highlights viewing there @threebikesmcginty 

Aldi have ended there Scottish Beer Festival but I still managed to pick up a few Scottish beers when I was in earlier.

I've kicked off the evening with Black Wolf Brewery's William Wallace Scottish 80/- Export.
http://blackwolfbrewery.com/bottled-beers/heritage/william-Wallace

The only slight problem is I seem to have picked up a cold and my taste buds are all over the shop and my eyes and nose are streaming - maybe more beer will help


----------



## accountantpete (18 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Unfortunately, the only one that qualifies for the offer is Greene King Shandy... sorry, I mean Greene King IPA.
> 
> Haven't had that stuff for years but I'm too much of a cheapskate to pass up the offer, so that's what I ordered. My god, it's insipid! Cheapskate or not, I might have to splash out on some real beer next time, something that actually has a bit of flavour.



Just indulged in a bottle straight out of the fridge on a hot day.

First impressions - not bad at all but the flavour is very fragile and the final third of the pint was shucking fight.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2014)

Tonight's second beer is Inveralmond Brewery's Lia Fail
http://www.inveralmond-brewery.co.uk/classic-collection.html
Malty and hoppy.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Williams Bros Golden Ale



I have had 2 bottles of their "7 Giraffes" this evening. I was wary of it from the description on their webpage, which spoke of a "late infusion of Elderflower and Lemon" and also due to the wánky name. But I'll tell you what, it's a great ale. There are few beers which could overcome a cold, and cut through a nose which has been chafed by tissues and lathered in tea-tree lotion to try to help the scabs heel. But this one nails it.

I hope they find this review and use it on their webpage 

http://www.williamsbrosbrew.com/beerboard/bottles/seven-giraffes


----------



## User169 (20 Jul 2014)

Yin and Yang Black and Tan from Evil Twin. I'm such a sucker for this type of crap. You buy a bottle of Yin stout (10%) and a bottle of Yang IPA (10%) and then get instructed to mix them. 

Remarkably it's all quite nice and you only have to pay 7 British spondoolicks for the privilege.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Jul 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Yin and Yang Black and Tan from Evil Twin. I'm such a sucker for this type of crap. You buy a bottle of Yin stout (10%) and a bottle of Yang IPA (10%) and then get instructed to mix them.
> 
> Remarkably it's all quite nice and you only have to pay 7 British spondoolicks for the privilege.



Think I'd rather drink them separately.


----------



## User169 (20 Jul 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Think I'd rather drink them separately.



Thats wot i thought.!! Having tried both options thoguhs, I think the mox is the best.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Jul 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Thats wot i thought.!! Having tried both options thoguhs, I think the mox is the best.



KO.


----------



## User169 (20 Jul 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> KO.



What the fark is the "mox"!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Jul 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> What the **** is the "mox"!



Dunno but I'm going to start using it.


----------



## User169 (20 Jul 2014)

Here are the cheeky crappies!


----------



## User169 (20 Jul 2014)

Cheeky chappies even!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Jul 2014)

That's a strong IPA, what was it like on its own without its evil twin?


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Jul 2014)

Had a bottle of the Titanic Brewery's Golden Ale this evening.

It went down well!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Jul 2014)

BIPA from W&E. I like this one better slightly chilled in this heat, bit too treacly otherwise I rec.


----------



## User169 (21 Jul 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That's a strong IPA, what was it like on its own without its evil twin?


 
Sweet and hoppy. A too much on its own, but nice with the more roasty flavour of the stout.


----------



## User169 (22 Jul 2014)

Jaapie and mussels...lovely combo. Jaapie's a 10% imp red ale from Rotterdam.


----------



## User169 (25 Jul 2014)

Off to Englandshire this evening on the boat. 

Looking forward to sampling some of your warm, flat, weak-as-piss ales!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jul 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Off to Englandshire this evening on the boat.
> 
> Looking forward to sampling some of your warm, flat, weak-as-**** ales!



**** off cloggy, we don't want your sort over here.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jul 2014)

Been up the brewery this arvo for a small selection of warm, flat, weak as **** beer.

Hooky
Old
Gold
Flagship and Haymaker.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jul 2014)

First up this evening is Harviestoun's Bitter and Twisted, 4.2%
http://harviestoun.com/our-beers/bitter-and-twisted
Lovely and chilled, just what the doctor would tell me not to drink. Perfect.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> First up this evening is Harviestoun's Bitter and Twisted, 4.2%
> http://harviestoun.com/our-beers/bitter-and-twisted
> Lovely and chilled, just what the doctor would tell me not to drink. Perfect.



That is beautiful stuff, a real favourite.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jul 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That is beautiful stuff, a real favourite.



First time I've had it. Will deffo be going back for more (maybe even this evening!) I have a couple of other beers to drink first tho so I'll see how I get on with them.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jul 2014)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jul 2014)

You're just showing off with your fancy glasses whilst I make do with my scubby glass.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> You're just showing off with your fancy glasses whilst I make do with my scubby glass.



Scubby 

I want one of these, never seen them for sale though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jul 2014)

Oh I like that


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jul 2014)

Mrs Marmion is just in from riding her horse and took a sip of my beer, and then exclaimed "that's nice, it would be better with some lemonade in it" - I grabbed it back, hid all the beer from her and threw any fizzy drinks down the sink. Just in case.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jul 2014)

I have, for a change, got an English beer - Wychwood Brewery Hobgoblin. Not that impressed tbh. Maybe not the best idea to by English beer in Scotland unless from a specialist shop. I'll make more effort next time. It's ok, but that's about it. Pleasant enough, but the taste dies almost instantly. Meh.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jul 2014)

Hooky Gold, made with yank hops, it's good stuff, bit like the Bitter and Twisted.


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> I have, for a change, got an English beer - Wychwood Brewery Hobgoblin. Not that impressed tbh. Maybe not the best idea to by English beer in Scotland unless from a specialist shop. I'll make more effort next time. It's ok, but that's about it. Pleasant enough, but the taste dies almost instantly. Meh.


Those beers all taste a bit generic after you've educated your palate like wot I have.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jul 2014)

My elder daughter is pestering me to go get her some cider (a week short of her 18th birthday) so I might (for a change) give in just so I can get some more Bitter and Twisted whilst I am there.


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2014)

I've just quaffed a Maredsous followed by a Honker. I'd take a picture but the glass is empty and the bottles are already in the recycling box. I'm as green as fúck, I am.


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> My elder daughter is pestering me to go get her some cider (a week short of her 18th birthday) so I might (for a change) give in just so I can get some more Bitter and Twisted whilst I am there.


I think I gave my daughter a bottle of Bailey's for her 16th birthday


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> I've just quaffed a Maredsous followed by a Honker. I'd take a picture but the glass is empty and the bottles are already in the recycling box. I'm as green as fúck, I am.



You're a regular Al zarking Gore - I had a Goose the other week, not bad stuff.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> I think I gave my daughter a bottle of Bailey's for her 16th birthday



Classy.

Anyway I have more Bitter and Twisted.


----------



## User169 (25 Jul 2014)

Zijder! Classy stuff.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jul 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Off to Englandshire this evening on the boat.



We're off to see Dwight Yoakam at the SBE on Wed night, great opportunity to see a first rate act if there's tickets left, and you're still in town if course.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jul 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Zijder! Classy stuff.
> 
> View attachment 51495



Ooooo in a plazzy glass too!


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Zijder! Classy stuff.
> 
> View attachment 51495


Keeping up the quality beer, quality glass you're noted for DP!


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> We're off to see Dwight Yoakam at the SBE on Wed night, great opportunity to see a first rate act if there's tickets left, and you're still in town if course.


I'm doing my hair 3BM.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> I'm doing my hair 3BM.



Good job you ****ing hippy.


----------



## User169 (25 Jul 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> We're off to see Dwight Yoakam at the SBE on Wed night, great opportunity to see a first rate act if there's tickets left, and you're still in town if course.



Back on Monday. Shame - I'd have liked to have seen the Dwightster.

Going to check out Long Dog brewery in Basingstoke tomorrow - some time official brewer to the Monster Raving Loony Party.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jul 2014)

Many years ago when I was just as tall and majestic but ever so much more muscly and agile I worked as "security" at a Dwight Yoakam gig. For some reason there was a high number of fascists in the crowd trying to get on the stage and knock seven shades of shít out of Mr Dwight. Thankfully there were lots of us majestic chaps at hand and they were all escorted out of the premises (it was this evening which made me realise it was my forte to be a delegator rather than a do-er). And the rest of the evening went splendidly. I even think I got a shag, but not from Dwight.


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2014)

Tonight I have mostly been drinking homebrew stout. Lots of it. 

I think it works out at about 50p a pint, so I can afford it. Although it will make parkrun "interesting" in the morning...


----------



## Black Country Ste (26 Jul 2014)




----------



## Doseone (26 Jul 2014)

This week I have drunk Leffe Brun for the first time. I liked it.

I also had a Kopperburg Fruit Cider. It was fu**ing rank.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Jul 2014)

I popped in to my local for a swift half of Nickel Brook's summer saison, which was very nice. Had a chat with the landlord about saisons, and just as I was going to leave, he made me try the same brewery's Berliner Weiss, which is meant to be the old style of weiss - basically it completely out-saison-ed the saison, wonderfully sour, refreshing and with plenty of complexity. The equal to some of the top geuezes I have tried. NIckel Brook is definitely becoming one of Ontario's, if not Canada's, most interesting craft brewers.


----------



## User169 (26 Jul 2014)

Scorchio in Amazingstoke. Kicking off with a nicely quenching Bunny Chaser from Long Dog. 3.6%!


----------



## User169 (26 Jul 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I popped in to my local for a swift half of Nickel Brook's summer saison, which was very nice. Had a chat with the landlord about saisons, and just as I was going to leave, he made me try the same brewery's Berliner Weiss, which is meant to be the old style of weiss - basically it completely out-saison-ed the saison, wonderfully sour, refreshing and with plenty of complexity. The equal to some of the top geuezes I have tried. NIckel Brook is definitely becoming one of Ontario's, if not Canada's, most interesting craft brewers.



Look nice, FM. I take it you didn't have the green syrup for the full Berlin experience!


----------



## User6179 (26 Jul 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Zijder! Classy stuff.
> 
> View attachment 51495



I drank Strongbow for years till they changed the taste recently , draws my cheeks together now


----------



## User169 (26 Jul 2014)

Eddy said:


> I drank Strongbow for years till they changed the taste recently , draws my cheeks together now



I did think it was different than I remembered!


----------



## User6179 (26 Jul 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> I did think it was different than I remembered!



Think it used to be 5.6% then they changed to 5% and something happened to the taste .


----------



## Crackle (26 Jul 2014)

I'm not a mind reader you know.

I'm celebrating with a 5am Duff beer or something and a Pilsener Jever next.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jul 2014)

Hooky Gold and a thumb through a nice chariddy shop find, a beer companion full of interesting ale stories, will drop a few facts into the thread as and when, stay tuned folks...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jul 2014)

I'm just back in from the Border Union Show, and picked up 3 bottles of Traquair Ale: Traquair House Ale, Bear Ale and Jacobite Ale. I'm just popping out for half an hour on the turbo in the garage so by the time they have chilled a bit I shall be suitably thirsty 
http://www.traquair.co.uk/our-ales


----------



## Crackle (26 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> I'm just back in from the Border Union Show, and picked up 3 bottles of Traquair Ale: Traquair House Ale, Bear Ale and Jacobite Ale. I'm just popping out for half an hour on the turbo in the garage so by the time they have chilled a bit I shall be suitably thirsty
> http://www.traquair.co.uk/our-ales


I would get pissed and try the maze.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jul 2014)

And I also spotted that next weekend Traquair are hosting "Beyond Beer - A Feast of Fine Ales, Fine Food and Craft Brewing" with 25 Cask Ales available. £10 to get in which includes a half pint of Traquair Referendum Ale - I just need to convince Mrs Marmion that it makes sense to allow me to go and to pick me up at the end of it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> And I also spotted that next weekend Traquair are hosting "Beyond Beer - A Feast of Fine Ales, Fine Food and Craft Brewing" with 25 Cask Ales available. £10 to get in which includes a half pint of Traquair Referendum Ale - I just need to convince Mrs Marmion that it makes sense to allow me to go and to pick me up at the end of it.



Can't see why she wouldn't think it was anything other than a good idea. She'd give you the £10 too if she was a decent sort.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jul 2014)

Not a regular beer for me but do I like this cold on a hot day when it's all about thirst quenching.


----------



## Crackle (26 Jul 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Not a regular beer for me but do I like this cold on a hot day when it's all about thirst quenching.
> 
> View attachment 51586


Mix that with guiness, Hoe to the bottom, Guiness on top and you get what my mate calls a Widnes sunrise. You have to have been to Widnes though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jul 2014)

The Jacobite Ale certainly packs a punch! A big rich spicy liquorice-chocolatey ale. 

I can always just kip in the hedges if Mrs Marmion doesnae give me a lift hame next week.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jul 2014)

[QUOTE 3199297, member: 259"]This one's a novelty. One of the big supermarkets here did a limited edition batch of three beers, using exactly the same recipe, but matured in three different types of oak barrels - Hungarian, French, and American.
They've used Brettanomyces yeast, which you get in Geuze and cider. It's called Brett on Wood, which I suppose means it's mainly pitched at economists.
This one's the Hungarian oak one, in 75 cl bottles with a champagne cork. Very nice refreshingly sour beer at 7%. Sorry about the quality of the picture, but @Crackle sold his camera to someone else. 


View attachment 51572

[/QUOTE]

Full report required on these, mort.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> And I also spotted that next weekend Traquair are hosting "Beyond Beer - A Feast of Fine Ales, Fine Food and Craft Brewing" with 25 Cask Ales available. £10 to get in which includes a half pint of Traquair Referendum Ale - I just need to convince Mrs Marmion that it makes sense to allow me to go and to pick me up at the end of it.



It appears that it also includes a branded half pint glass and not just the contents...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jul 2014)

[QUOTE 3199560, member: 259"]The Hungarian oak is winning against the American oak, which was too whiskey-ish for my taste. To be brutally honest, I wouldn't buy them as a day-to-day beer, but they're good as a one-off. What's interesting is that the supermarket (Delhaize) is going to be doing a limited edition brew every few months, so I'll try and catch them all.

I can't keep up with all this ale, but I suppose I'd better get a few to sell on eBay! send to my cyclechat chums[/QUOTE]

Can't fault the sentiment, a noble gesture.


----------



## User169 (26 Jul 2014)

Kismet from Long Dog. Not a bad Golden Ale.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jul 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 51591



If they'd sold out of Daily Telegraph's I'd have bought that too.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Jul 2014)

I recently discovered Innes & Gunn, oak aged like whisky. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jul 2014)

The Traquair House Ale is the 2nd beer of the night - it doesnae pack as big a punch as the previous one but lovely malty oaky beer nonetheless. I have probably drunk these beers in the wrong order...oh well.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jul 2014)

I have decided to give up this biking thing ....... Yes ...horses are the way ahead ..my lovely wife is right !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jul 2014)

Bear Ale is very good as well, a nice fruity ale. I'm not sure I did drink them in the wrong order; I'd usually go from lightest/fruitiest to full/dark, but it's actually quite good to start with the big hitters and end on something a bit lighter.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> I have decided to give up this biking thing ....... Yes ...horses are the way ahead ..my lovely wife is right !



Oh FFS! I didnae see this before posting my last comment on Bear Ale. 
That'll teach me to go to the loo and keep CC open.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2014)

Tonight I am mostly drinking to dull out the pain of my parents visiting for a few days 

I may need more than I have available...

Ossian from Inveralmond Brewery please help me


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2014)

Marmion said:


> Tonight I am mostly drinking to dull out the pain of my parents visiting for a few days
> 
> I may need more than I have available...
> 
> Ossian from Inveralmond Brewery please help me



It's no use, you'll all to have to send me more beer! So far we have had the same person win a medal 3 times according to them - it's the repeat of the race!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2014)

And earlier, a bloke I used to work with won a gold medal  and they asked how old he was and I told them...they then asked how old his wife was and I replied that I had no idea as I did not know her...they then pointed her out in the crowd and said "there she is, how old is she?"...bizarre.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Aug 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Look nice, FM. I take it you didn't have the green syrup for the full Berlin experience!



No, I didn't. I popped in again today because I noticed that they had the same brewery's Bolshevik Bastard Imperial Stout - not just on draft but on the handpump. That was really very good, and just the half has made me useless for the evening, but the one I really want to try is the Kentucky Bastard, the same beer aged in bourbon barrels.

http://www.nickelbrook.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/bolshevik-*******.png


http://www.nickelbrook.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/kentucky-*******.png

OH, FFS, that's pathetic - the forum software won't even scan the word 'bastard' so I can't even insert the pictures...

Well, if you want to find these beers, replace the stars with the letters, B A S T A R D, in that order.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2014)

Sorry I have abandoned all hope and beer, and moved onto bottles of wine! "Do they just keep running against each other til they get tired?" says my mother in relation to the heats for the 4 x 100m... Yes, mum that's what they do. Despite the blabbering idiots telling you numerous times how it works.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2014)

"Join us again in a few minutes on BBC2 for continued coverage"..."Is that it finished then?"..."Err, no it's on BBC2 in a few minutes"..."How do you know that?" <walks back to the fridge and doesn't bother with a glass anymore>


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2014)

"They didn't show the medal ceremony for the man you know"..."Yes they did, it was on when you decided to change channel to watch Corrie"..."Why did they do that?"..."Aggghhhhhhh"


----------



## User169 (4 Aug 2014)

I've been camping in Shropshire over the weekend, accompanied by some most excellent real ale. 

We had casks of "Big Nevs" from the Six Bells brewery and a bitter from the Three Tubs brewery in Bishops Castle (unfortunately the cask didn't specify the name of the beer).

Tell you what though. Fresh English ale served at room temp with none of this sprinkler crap is pretty irresistible.


----------



## User169 (5 Aug 2014)

Speedway Stout from Alesmith. Comin atcha like cleopatra, all the way from San Diego. This is just immense! Dark plummy fruit, licorice, chocolate, smooth coffee....

Weighing at 12% it's a bit of a handful, but would be a fine breakfast beverage.


----------



## surfdude (5 Aug 2014)

heligan honey . nice pint , went down well


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Aug 2014)

Mmmmmm strawberry lager.


----------



## Ajay (6 Aug 2014)

I've been enjoying this recently, although the first few mouthfuls taste like I've just bitten straight into the skin of a grapefruit, it soon settles down to become deliciously citrus-y and refreshing


----------



## User169 (6 Aug 2014)

Foret du Centre from Mikkeller ( medium toasted version). 

This is insane - a US-style barley wine aged on oak. It's 19.3%!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Aug 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> This is insane - a US-style barley wine aged on oak. It's 19.3%!!



You want us to give you a shout around Sunday time?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Aug 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Foret du Centre from Mikkeller ( medium toasted version).
> 
> This is insane - a US-style barley wine aged on oak. It's 19.3%!!



Everything Mikkeller does is exciting.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Aug 2014)

Okay, I have found my local beer heaven. 

My home town of Kingston, Ontario, has just been blessed with the opening of a new craft brewery: Stone City Ales. And it's doing everything the right way. They have opened right in the centre of town, not too far from the university, but far enough that it won't be overwhelmed with the frat boy types looking for cheap Molson's. They brew on the premises (you can see it all happening), and they have both a bar - definitely not a pub, a bar, with brick walls, clean wood and steel counters - and a take-out counter for off-sales. Now, the latter might not sound revolutionary, but given that almost all alcohol sales in Ontario are controlled by the Provincial Government, it's almost revolutionary for a microbrewery to be doing this. What's more the beer comes in really cool, returnable, brown glass jugs that look like old-fashioned gin bottles. And the sales look to be going very well.

This would all be very well and good if the beer was not up to par. But, it's much, much better than that.

They brew in small batches, some of which will be almost permanently available, some will be occasionals and seasonals, and some one-offs and collaborations. They've spent a long time prior to opening playing with recipes and test brewing and it shows. Most new microbreweries make some mistakes. Some of their beers are disappointing, or even bad. I tried all of the five taps they had one yesterday (as part of a flight of sampling glasses, don't worry), and they were uniformally superb.

Their basic session beer is an American Pale Ale, 12 Star. Just under 5% and very quaffable. Good start. 

The seasonal they had on was Windward, creamy, slightly sour Belgian-style wheat beer, also just under 5% and excellent. 

Next up: Ships in the Night Oatmeal Stout, 5.5% - chocolatey with a rich wine-like finish, this was more like an export or even an imperial stout than an oatmeal. Now I like oatmeal stout so I was slightly disappointed, but if you ignore the fact that it's supposed to be an oatmeal stout, it's a fantastic beer. 

Uncharted IPA - at 7.0% and 70 IBU, this is already at the top end of the range of IPAs before you have to start calling it a double or imperial, but this is just brilliant. It's gof the grapefruit up fron that you'd expect, and a long bitterness but this is balanced with a softness in the mouthfeel and the overall impression is one of real poise and balance. This is as good as Jaipur, if not better. 

Watchtower Conspiracy, 9.1% Imperial IPA, a collaboration with Big Spruce Brewery of Nova Scotia - phenomenal! Some high IBU IPAs (and this one is 85 IBUs) just taste like bitter hops. Nothing else. And it's so disappointing. This one, however, has a deep, green nettly kind of richness to it. I don't think I've had a better double or imperial IPA for a long time, and this, apparently, was only the third beer they have made - it's the kind of thing most brewers would crown their career reputation with. Very, very impressive, and unfortunately, almost gone... 

If Stone City Ales keep this up, I will be a very happy man.


----------



## Deedee58 (8 Aug 2014)

Can I just say I really enjoy the Sixpoint beers that are currently being stocked in't spoons, the Crisp is really like the malt beer of the 70s Breaker... still good tho' Cider and Beer festival on this weekend at Hare and Hounds Padiham Lancs keeps a mean pint does the lad


----------



## User169 (9 Aug 2014)

I've been enjoying Brasserie de la Senne's beers of late. Cracking beers and great labels.


----------



## User169 (9 Aug 2014)

Tonight's entertainment is Sorachi Ace Farmhouse Ale from Brooklyn. 

Tastes massively of bubblegum, but that works well with the overall saisonesque feel. Very nice looking too - clean white persistent foam, although lacks the champagne fizz of Dupont. 

Lovely brew, but just needs to be a bit more rustic.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Aug 2014)

I am having an evening with the Messrs. Innis and Gunn "Original"


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Aug 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> If Stone City Ales keep this up, I will be a very happy man.



Well, I was talking to the barman at my usual local, and he told me that the brewer at Stone City Ales was previously working at Nickel Brook, whose beers I've already said are probably the most interesting in Ontario. So that could explain the quality and adventure in these early brews. 

And apparently they have a saison that will be ready next week. Again, this is rather ambitious for a new brewery, but I have a lot of confidence in them alreayd. And I'm a huge saison fan so I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## rich p (11 Aug 2014)

The Kernel Table bottle-conditioned beer must surely be the tastiest 3.8% ale around.


----------



## User169 (12 Aug 2014)

Glass confusion!!


----------



## User169 (13 Aug 2014)

Tim Taylor's Boltmaker is the Champion beer at the GBBF..

http://www.thegrocer.co.uk/buying-a...pion-beer-at-gbbf/370491.article?redirCanon=1

Hhhmmm.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (13 Aug 2014)

Whenever I get the chance:


----------



## nickyboy (13 Aug 2014)

Rather pleasant outdoor bbq-type place in N China last night for dinner. Washed down with "draught beer"

Draught beer in China is served up in 2 litre plastic jugs, you get a glass and you're away. Only rule is you've got to drink your own jug so everyone can see if you're keeping up. No idea what brewery, may be Harbin as that is a couple of hours drive away. It's only about 3.6% so 2 litres is a pleasure rather than a challenge The jolly proprietor gave me a "Harbin Beer" branded glass at the end of the night as I was the first westerner he had ever had ever served


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2014)

I shall be making my annual pilgrimage to Bonfest this weekend for beer and Bon Scott-inspired rock'n'roll
http://www.dd8music.com/bonfest-2014
And it looks as if a bloke who may be Scotland's smallest microbrewery, who makes beer in his garden shed in Bon Scott Place, Kirriemuir http://kirrie-ales.co.nf/ will be there selling his (Big Rosie) Lager, (Fruity Wee) Blonde and (Bon's) Best:






I may partake of a glass or six.


----------



## toptom (13 Aug 2014)

My favourite


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Aug 2014)

Jeez! I've just opened a bottle of Steinhauser German beer from Aldi,i thought the dog had sh!t itself, the stench of rotten eggs was overwhelming! I've noticed the bottle is slightly cloudy,it's definitely off!


----------



## User169 (14 Aug 2014)

Bought one of these yesterday. It's Mikkellers version of Orval. Bloody thing split the bag as I cycled home and smashed. Arsepipes!


----------



## User169 (14 Aug 2014)

Bringing out the big guns now. 

This one is considered by ratebeer as the best beer in the world and, yes, it comes from a can. If that isn't bad enough, the brewery advises that you drink it direct from the can, although I wasn't able to bring myself to do that. 

It's bloody good: definitely in my top 2 DIPAs. Hugely aromatic, not absurdly bitter and a touch oily.


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 53289
> 
> 
> Bought one of these yesterday. It's Mikkellers version of Orval. Bloody thing split the bag as I cycled home and smashed. Arsepipes!


Unlike!


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Bringing out the big guns now.
> 
> This one is considered by ratebeer as the best beer in the world and, yes, it comes from a can. If that isn't bad enough, the brewery advises that you drink it direct from the can, although I wasn't able to bring myself to do that.
> 
> ...


Good lord! From a can???
I'm anti-can for beer but I'm not sure if that's just snobbery? Is the taste affected?
I'm due to try this Scottish Grozet - aged in citrus fruits, hmmm. Feedback later but I don't expect to like it!


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2014)

In further news, I was pleasantly surprised by the Grozet - light, breezy and refreshing and not as citrus bursting as I feared.


----------



## User169 (14 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> Good lord! From a can???
> I'm anti-can for beer but I'm not sure if that's just snobbery? Is the taste affected?
> View attachment 53295



I think it's a bit like corks vs screw caps with wine: no real reason to prefer one over the other taste wise these days. 

I still cant quite believe though that I dropped 14 of your english squids on a can!


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> I think it's a bit like corks vs screw caps with wine: no real reason to prefer one over the other taste wise these days.
> 
> I still cant quite believe though that I dropped 14 of your english squids on a can!


Good gawd!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Aug 2014)

14 eff-ing quid!! That's a night out. Well it was in the 80s. A quiet night mind.


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2014)

Out drinking with some former colleagues tonight. Persuaded them that we should go to the Cross Keys - home of Brodie's Beers and a member of the London Brewers' Alliance. Result. It's going to be a very pleasant evening...


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2014)

Enjoy Smutch!
I'm off to the Brighton Beer Dispensary - a cornucopia of craft beer delight and it's London Beer week apparently.


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2014)

Splendid lineup!


----------



## User169 (15 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> Enjoy Smutch!
> I'm off to the Brighton Beer Dispensary - a cornucopia of craft beer delight and it's London Beer week apparently.



Some nice looking beer! I've heard good things about Weird Beard. It was started up by Robert Plant's son, I think.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Aug 2014)

That's me home after my weekend of beer and Bon Scott rock. 
Managed to fit in a few pints of Lia Fail, Deuchars IPA, and Trade Winds (and some fizzy yellow stuff out of cans at the gigs...)

http://www.inveralmond-brewery.co.uk/classic-collection.html
https://www.caledonianbeer.com/beers/deuchars-ipa
http://www.cairngormbrewery.com/index.php?com=ecom&func=view&id=4


----------



## smutchin (17 Aug 2014)

smutchin said:


> Cross Keys - home of Brodie's Beers



Started on the Brodie's Citra, a heavily (single-)hopped golden ale. Very lemony-grapefruity, light and refreshing. And a surprisingly modest 3.1%. Good for a few pints but then the novelty wore off - it's rather one-dimensional, tbh - so I moved on to the Old Street Pale Ale, which is a bit more rounded in character though not different enough to the Citra for me to want another pint of that one, so I moved on to the Bethnal Green Bitter... Mmmmmm! Now that's more like it. Imagine a classic English Best Bitter, but one with the hops ramped up to 11. Really very bitter indeed. In a good way. *Like*


----------



## pplpilot (18 Aug 2014)

Popped into my local last night for the first time in a long while. What is it with pubs taking the sprinklers off the pulls all of a sudden, seems to be a bit of a trend round these parts of late. I like a pint with a nice head not something that resembles a few bubbles in a washing up bowl. It really takes the 'body' out of the pint if you know what I mean... is it something to do with time? lazy bar staff not wanting to wait for it to settle before topping up, something to so with wastage? i dunno it just isn't the same...


----------



## User169 (18 Aug 2014)

pplpilot said:


> Popped into my local last night for the first time in a long while. What is it with pubs taking the sprinklers off the pulls all of a sudden, seems to be a bit of a trend round these parts of late. I like a pint with a nice head not something that resembles a few bubbles in a washing up bowl. It really takes the 'body' out of the pint if you know what I mean... is it something to do with time? lazy bar staff not wanting to wait for it to settle before topping up, something to so with wastage? i dunno it just isn't the same...


 
Sounds like a good trend to me!


----------



## pplpilot (18 Aug 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Sounds like a good trend to me!



Really? I think it makes beer lifeless...


----------



## smutchin (18 Aug 2014)

Depends on the beer. Some are better served through a sparkler, some are better not. 

I grew up in Kent. Sparklers, along with oversized glasses to allow for a large frothy head, were entirely unknown to me until I moved to Yorkshire.


----------



## User169 (18 Aug 2014)

pplpilot said:


> Really? I think it makes beer lifeless...


 
Oh well, it's the opposite for me! I can't stand the soapiness of sprinkled beer and you also seem to lose half the bitterness. Aren't sprinklers a weird northern affectation?


----------



## smutchin (18 Aug 2014)

Funnily enough, I went for a swift lunchtime liver-softener today and they had sparklers on the taps. Which, for Greene King IPA (the best they had on offer, alas), is quite bizarre. Completely killed the pint. I expect GK IPA to be insipid but this was even more meh than usual.


----------



## nickyboy (18 Aug 2014)

Yes they are. But having had a lifetime-ish of drinking beer with a frothy head, there is some mental association of a beer with no head with beer that has gone flat and lifeless.
No matter how hard I try, a southern pint with no head looks like it's already past its best


----------



## ArDee (18 Aug 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Oh well, it's the opposite for me! I can't stand the soapiness of sprinkled beer and you also seem to lose half the bitterness. Aren't sprinklers a weird northern affectation affliction?


Always having lived in the south I have corrected the post IMO


----------



## User169 (18 Aug 2014)

@smutchin 

De Molen has just announced the latest addition to the line up at their festival in September - Gadds! I'm looking forward to trying some of their ales!


----------



## smutchin (18 Aug 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## User169 (20 Aug 2014)

In Germany at the mo, so sampling some of the local brews. This is a decent marzen with abut more malt than the colour suggests. Importantly, was able to rustle up a matching glass!


----------



## User169 (20 Aug 2014)

Same brewery - their Hefeweizen this time.

We're staying in a campsite in Germany. It's entertainment night tonight - Oscar and Bettina are treating us to their synth, panpipe duo. Just when we thought it couldn't possibly get any worse, they've launched themselves into their version of "Hallelujah". I've asked Mrs DP to glass me in the ears!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Aug 2014)

4 new (to me) beers tonight: I'm starting with the Williams Joker IPA, which is very hoppy and most excellent - it proclaims it's "wickedly hoppy" on the label and it is. I'll move onto the Black Wolf Brewery beers next; Gold Digger Blonde Beer and then Tundra Wheat Beer; and finish with Kirrie Ales Bonfest "Bon's Best, which I am looking forward to especially as the Blonde and Lager that I had last night were both very good.


----------



## gavgav (22 Aug 2014)

Bought myself 4 beers back from the Country Life Brewery at The Big Sheep in Bideford, Devon. Been down there on holiday this week. Sampled some on draught in the pubs down there as well and it is VERY nice! Up there with some of my favourite beers so far


----------



## User169 (23 Aug 2014)

Freiburg today. Paid a visit to Hausbrauerei Feierling's Biergarten. Their home-brewed helles is blimmin awesome: cloudy and hoppy. Perfect with a plate of radish.


----------



## Dayvo (23 Aug 2014)

I can almost taste that, DP, but it does look a tad too cloudy.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Aug 2014)

I bought some Krusovice Imperial pils on Thursday night. It's rather good if you like yellow beer.


----------



## rich p (23 Aug 2014)

This Weird Beard number was nice enough even with a clunky name - I wouldn't have called it violently hoppy though


----------



## User169 (23 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> This Weird Beard number was nice enough even with a clunky name - I wouldn't have called it violently hoppy though



Much as I aspire to be a craft ale twat, the names and descriptions can be a bit hard to stomach. 

Mind you, is it any worse than the boring brown beer names a la "Sheep Shagger" et al?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Aug 2014)

The local co-op's selection of beer this evening was dire, so I ended up with half a dozen Innis and Gunn original ales. 

That'll do nicely, tho


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Aug 2014)

Had a new one by my namesake brewery, Flying Monkeys, yesterday, Stereovision. It's supposed to be a (filtered) hybrid of an American Pale and a Kristall Wheat Beer but it tastes pretty much like a standard Golden Ale with perhaps a bit or Marzen-y breadiness. Nice, clean, easy-drinking but not as exciting as some of the other things they brew.


----------



## User169 (23 Aug 2014)

Dayvo said:


> I can almost taste that, DP, but it does look a tad too cloudy.



It didn't look quite that murky in the flesh!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (25 Aug 2014)

A great beer, made even more so given it's my local stomping ground...


----------



## brand (25 Aug 2014)

My own Sloe Cider. Reuse the Sloes after making Sloe Gin by pouring my own cider into the demijohns with the used Sloes in. Guessing, can't be sure but definitely over 10% maybe pushing 12%. 2 pints is more than adequate.


----------



## brand (25 Aug 2014)

pplpilot said:


> Really? I think it makes beer lifeless...


It does and it is all to do with southerners wanting every single pennyworth of beer. I used to take a sparkler with me if I was going on a rugby tour down south. I always said to the barmaid heres a sparkler now give us a good bit of head! Why they would have to read something into that simple request is beyond me.


----------



## brand (25 Aug 2014)

Well according to customs and exercise it is not cider! Cider must be between 1.5 and 8.5% and contain no other fruit. Same rule for Perry.
Therefore if I was to sell it I would have to charge and pay duty....not fair. I have a market.


----------



## brand (25 Aug 2014)

Brock said:


> Stop Drinking Foreign Beer Ffs!


Exactly We are spoiled for choice so stop watching the telly adverts and show your adventurous spirit. 
Batemans Mocha cask
Batemans vintage cask
And of course triple xb. Times have changed no brewery does just bitter and mild. There is vast choice out there. 
Just thought of a real beauty John Willie Lees Harvest ale a real sipper definitely not a session beer!


----------



## srw (25 Aug 2014)

It's not often that a pub meal (garlic bread, a plate of cheese and salami, a burger and chips and sausage and mash), washed down with a couple of pints of beer and a couple of glasses of wine weighs in at the best part of a hundred quid. But it's not often that you eat at the Belgobar in Stockholm (www.belgobar.se - it has its own hotel, the Freys, attachedd, and it's within staggering distance of the central railway station). It's a Belgian beer palace, with a dozen or so beers on tap, in the centre of Nordic alcohol taxes. This is the country where a straightforward bottle of red in a restaurant costs fifty quid, and 330ml of beer in a pub costs up to a tenner.

Fortunately they were all worth it. Troubadour (9%-ish) was a very full flavoured double IPA. Westmalle Dubbel (same sort of strength) was a Belgian Dubbel. When it came to pudding I was offered a "pudding beer". I like pudding beer. It tasted of bitter chocolate, caramel, marmalade and vintage port and had a remarkable kick. Here it is in a bottle, although remarkably what I drank (like all the beers this evening) was on draught.






Yes. 2007. On draught. In a fridge in the corner they had a 750ml bottle of 2001 vintage Chimay.

Tomorrow's my birthday, and I'm being taken out to a restaurant which has a bottle of claret of my own vintage. At about £6,500 a bottle I don't think I'll be sampling it.


----------



## User169 (26 Aug 2014)

Zwickl and Zwuckl!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Aug 2014)

Selection of Oz beers from a store in Cairns, the best were a couple of Yank ones bought by accident. I'll pick out the best in a bit.


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2014)

I'm off to Pelforthbruneland - I don't hold out much hope for anything better


----------



## User169 (26 Aug 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Selection of Oz beers from a store in Cairns, the best were a couple of Yank ones bought by accident. I'll pick out the best in a bit.
> 
> View attachment 54428



Fair amount of excess baggage there,3BM!


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Fair amount of excess baggage there,3BM!


I missed it DP, did he delete his selfie?


----------



## vernon (27 Aug 2014)

slowmotion said:


> View attachment 54137
> I bought some Krusovice Imperial pils on Thursday night. It's rather good if you like yellow beer.



The dark version that I supped in Budapest was rather tasty....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Aug 2014)

vernon said:


> The dark version that I supped in Budapest was rather tasty....



Go easy on the fags Vern, beer's good for you but I believe the Victorian thing about the medicinal properties of cigarettes has been called into question.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Aug 2014)

American IPA, very nice.






Red Trolley Ale from CA






This was the best Australian bottled beer I tried, at 6% a bit more about it than the others.






Another half decent brew.






Scotch ale, about 8.5% from memory, nay bad tha noo.






The tasting paddle from Townsville Brewery, good stuff, range from light ale to heavy inc stout and wheat beer.






Sanity restored






Moo pale ale from Moo gourmet burgers, moovelous.






All in all the Aussies go for a smooth brew with nothing too challenging, however there are a few gems about if you hunt hard enough.


----------



## User169 (27 Aug 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Moo pale ale from Moo gourmet burgers, moovelous.
> 
> View attachment 54498
> 
> ...



I've always liked the look of the Moo brew stuff! The bottles and labels look really good.

It's ages since I was in Oz. Cairns lager in a polystyrene holder was the order of the day back then. Oh, and 4 litre pillows of port!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Aug 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> I've always liked the look of the Moo brew stuff! The bottles and labels look really good.
> 
> It's ages since I was in Oz. Cairns lager in a polystyrene holder was the order of the day back then. Oh, and 4 litre pillows of port!



There were 3 on offer; the pale, a wheat and a pilsner. Cairns has moved on a bit DP, it's only 30 years behind now, plenty of nasty xxxx but no port pillows as far as I could see.


----------



## User169 (27 Aug 2014)

The local Black Forest filth in matching Art Deco glass. 






We visited the beer garden next to the brewery where you could get their cellar beer - an unfiltered version of their pils - the best I've had from them.


----------



## srw (28 Aug 2014)

In a pub, meantime IPA is a weak gassy fizz served too cold and with too much bitterness. In a bottle ( 750ml bottle) from Waitrose served at room temperature it's a smooth, strong drink where the bitterness is tempered by the 7.4% alcohol.

Crumbs.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Aug 2014)

Hop Met de Gijt IPA, a wonderful hoppy beer, note correct glass, all courtesy of DP - thanks, it's excellent!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Aug 2014)

Blimey, this is lovely, really lovely.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Aug 2014)

Better with every glug.


----------



## User169 (29 Aug 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Better with every glug.



Glad you like it. I think Rob (my mate the brewer!) did a really good job with this one. Its got a good grassy pine kick, but a hefty dose of malt to balance.


----------



## User169 (29 Aug 2014)

Last night of hols, so I'm going crrraaazzzyy! 

Qowaz: a weizen-cola hybrid with added lemon grass. Who said the German's don't have a sense of humour?!


----------



## User169 (29 Aug 2014)

More downright reckless bonkersness from the Germans. A weizen- grapefruit hybrid this time.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Aug 2014)

What;s with the bird thing?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Aug 2014)

I managed to find a new (to me) Innis and Gunn beer today in Aldi - Toasted Oak IPA.

Very nice, as always, quite a tight oakiness compared to the "Original", nowhere near as deep but not any less enjoyable, just different. 

I like oak, I like beer. I like Innis and Gunn.


----------



## User169 (29 Aug 2014)

Marmion said:


> What;s with the bird thing?



It's a crappy souvenir my kids bought! 

It's about as authentically Black Forest as the "beer" which although made by a local brewery is now part of the Heineken portfolio.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Aug 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> It's a crappy souvenir my kids bought!


I hope you told them it was shíte


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Aug 2014)

A few from a recent visit to Wales;

Ysgawen, a favourite from the Purple Moose Brewery - used to be a seasonal (and the website says it still is), but the brewer tells me it's now brewed all year 'round, hurray! A nice pale ale subtly flavoured with Elderflower.

Lleu, by Bragdy Lleu. Don't know much about it, as my Welsh isn't up to deciphering their facebook page, but on draught, this was a lovely, rich malty beer, with an almost nutty taste - the pumpclip has a picture of a warrior with a spear. In the same pub, I had Bragdy Llyn's Seithenyn - a golden beer that got overshadowed a bit by the Lleu, but a superior example of the type, I thought.

Links;
Ysgawen
Lleu
Seithenyn


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Aug 2014)

@Delftse Post, you need to get out of Germany now, that's some weird shït. vamanos pest!!!


----------



## User169 (29 Aug 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> @Delftse Post, you need to get out of Germany now, that's some weird shït. vamanos pest!!!



12 hours and were outta here.

I like Germany's traditional beer culture, but a diet of weizen and pils gets a bit tedious after a bit.

I need a serious hop hit!


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Aug 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> I like Germany's traditional beer culture, but a diet of weizen and pils gets a bit tedious after a bit.
> 
> I need a serious hop hit!


That deco glass you posted was a looker though


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Aug 2014)

Just cracked open my first bottle of the night and went with the Orkney Dark Island - oooof! I've had it before but usually later in the night after a few beers to build up to it, but this is the first time I have kicked off with it.

Huge liquorice and treacle aromas and taste. Like HUUUUUUUGGGGGEEEE. Excellent stuff.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Aug 2014)

W&E Conq BIPA strong version, yumsley!







Note correct glass, wouldn't want to upset DP with mismatched stuff.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Aug 2014)

I'm going to have to get myself a proper glass, I mentioned it before but then found a large wine glass that works quite well. But I suppose it's a bit poncey


----------



## User169 (31 Aug 2014)

Marmion said:


> I'm going to have to get myself a proper glass, I mentioned it before but then found a large wine glass that works quite well. But I suppose it's a bit poncey



It is rumoured that @threebikesmcginty demands that all pubs serve him beer in wine glasses!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Aug 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> It is rumoured that @threebikesmcginty demands that all pubs serve him beer in wine glasses!



It was only that one time in Nottingham, I'm boycotting that place now anyway. Mardy old trout...


----------



## User169 (31 Aug 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It was only that one time in Nottingham, I'm boycotting that place now anyway. Mardy old trout...



Yeah, yeah. We believe you!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Aug 2014)

Just cycled down to the pub, pint of Flagship for me and half a Hooky for Mrs 3BM, watched some Morris men doing their thang as we sat outside and enjoyed the gloriously warm and sunny last gasps of August. Life ain't so bad out in the racist countryside sometimes.


----------



## Paulus (31 Aug 2014)

Had a post ride couple of pints of Autumn dawn from Okell's brewery. Very nice flavour and quenched our thirsts wonderfully. The landlord in my local really does have a great range of beers on throughout the year.


----------



## John the Monkey (31 Aug 2014)

Young's Double Chocolate Stout.

I didn't know quite what to expect from this one - but was pleasantly surprised. The chocolate flavour is there, but subtly, and acts to take a little of the smoky edge off the taste (in a good way) rather than overpowering the stout flavour. 

If you like stouts, and you've avoided this one thinking it would be some ridiculous, sweet confection, don't!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Aug 2014)

Norwegian beer time - Nøgne Ø porter, a 7% porter, silver medalist in the robust porter catagory in the World Beer Cup in San Diago 2008. Quite a nice portery thing going on, slightly too alcoholly I think if I'm being really critical.


----------



## User169 (31 Aug 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Norwegian beer time - Nøgne Ø porter, a 7% porter, silver medalist in the robust porter catagory in the World Beer Cup in San Diago 2008. Quite a nice portery thing going on, slightly too alcoholly I think if I'm being really critical.
> 
> View attachment 54801



This is on tap at my local at the mo!


----------



## John the Monkey (31 Aug 2014)

Marmion said:


> I'm going to have to get myself a proper glass, I mentioned it before but then found a large wine glass that works quite well. But I suppose it's a bit poncey


Your local bottle shop might have some - Sandbach's beer emporium, and Vinomondo in Conwy (the two places I get most of my "specials") both sell appropriate glassware as well as beer. 

A fair bit of my collection comes from a holiday in Belgium a bit ago (from a drinks supermarket that stocked the "correct" glassware with the beer). I've also picked up bits and pieces by asking in the places I'm drinking whether they'd sell me a particular glass.


----------



## User169 (31 Aug 2014)

John the Monkey said:


> Your local bottle shop might have some - Sandbach's beer emporium, and Vinomondo in Conwy (the two places I get most of my "specials") both sell appropriate glassware as well as beer.
> 
> A fair bit of my collection comes from a holiday in Belgium a bit ago (from a drinks supermarket that stocked the "correct" glassware with the beer). I've also picked up bits and pieces by asking in the places I'm drinking whether they'd sell me a particular glass.



Agree with all that: always worth asking a bar if they'll sell you a glass. 

A Duvel-type glass is the best all-rounder. 3bm's glass above is a corker!


----------



## rich p (3 Sep 2014)

I 'nicked' a La Chouffe glass from my local, after pointing out to the rather attractive barmaid, that it had a tiny chip in it.
A slight crack not a fried potato.
When I say slight crack, I mean the glass, not the barmaid.
I'll stop now.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> I 'nicked' a La Chouffe glass from my local, after pointing out to the rather attractive barmaid, that it had a tiny chip in it.
> A slight crack not a fried potato.
> When I say slight crack, I mean the glass, not the barmaid.
> I'll stop now.



Early start today, rich?


----------



## rich p (3 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Early start today, rich?


I'm blaming jetlag (from France, surely not - ed) and a week of Pelforth brun plus a Chimay bleu or trois.


----------



## ceepeebee (3 Sep 2014)

Hi all, been a bit absent lately, lost my cycling mojo a bit for one reason or another (not so much my beer mojo though).

But! I'm on again for borefts at the end of the month, king of all beer festivals, plus I get to ride there and back.

Anyone else going? (Looking at you DP) think I'm going to take advantage of a very cheap offer and stay at the nh in zoetermeer.


----------



## User169 (4 Sep 2014)

ceepeebee said:


> Hi all, been a bit absent lately, lost my cycling mojo a bit for one reason or another (not so much my beer mojo though).
> 
> But! I'm on again for borefts at the end of the month, king of all beer festivals, plus I get to ride there and back.
> 
> Anyone else going? (Looking at you DP) think I'm going to take advantage of a very cheap offer and stay at the nh in zoetermeer.



Hey cpb!

Looks like I'm going to have to make an early afternoon trip over on Friday as I need to be up at 5am on Sat for a running race in Brabant. I think this year's Radler theme is a bit daft, but in spite of that the beer list already looks amazing. Look out for my mate Jasper's ice-cream stand - he makes beer ice-cream and will be bringing along his Hel en Verdoemenis flavour!

I may also well go to BAF (Borefts After Festival) on Sunday 28th in Rotterdam at Kaapse Brouwers. They'll be Dutch brewers there who don't get to go to Borefts: 't Ij, Rooie Dop, Oedipus, van de Streek, Kompaan, Ramses and the Brussels Beer Project from BE. You should be able to make it before you have to get on the boat!

It's a busy month as there's a festival in Breda coming weekend: all Dutch incl. De Molen and Het Uiltje.


----------



## ceepeebee (4 Sep 2014)

I was looking at the Sunday thing and wondering whether a ride back via Rotterdam would be the way forward.... I do worry slightly about the bike and luggage being safe though.

That ice cream sounds amazing, I had a bottle of the h&v aged in octomore barrels the other day, stunning stuff.


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> I'm blaming jetlag (from France, surely not - ed) and a week of Pelforth brun plus a Chimay bleu or trois.


Pelforth Brun(e?) is lovely - if only they did it in larger packs (we always bring back Leffe, because the 20s are everywhere) 

I'm not sure whether it was that year only, but we had some "Pelforth 3 Malts" last year, and I liked that a lot - this year, the local Carrefour had a limited edition "Pelforth Bio", made with organically farmed ingredients (and crucially, half price). A blonde beer, but with a "fresher" taste than the usual Pelforth Blonde, and a little bit lighter. Lovely stuff on a hot day.

Incidentally, if anyone's in South Cheshire this weekend, the Nantwich Food and Drink Festival is on (Friday, Saturday, Sunday). Last year, Tatton Brewery, North Wales Brewery, and Microbrewery outlet were all there, and there was a mini beer festival in the Crown Hotel.


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2014)

Another splendid evening in my favourite craft beer pub in Brighton
I had 3 pints of P.IPA, a beer brewed by a Pole in Penge using 3 types of Polish hops apparently! Hence the alliterative P's!!!!
A really quaffable light coloured bitter - nice
P.S. That's not @Flying_Monkey moonlighting behind the bar


----------



## uphillstruggler (5 Sep 2014)

Paulus said:


> Had a post ride couple of pints of Autumn dawn from Okell's brewery. Very nice flavour and quenched our thirsts wonderfully. The landlord in my local really does have a great range of beers on throughout the year.



I say this very quietly but our local B and M store has been stocking some of okells beers - all very tasty but the IPA and the Wheat beer were very good


----------



## uphillstruggler (5 Sep 2014)

been temped over the ale side of the shop and bar recently after being a lager drinker for years.

it started with the Yakima red Yakima red https://www.meantimebrewing.com/our-beers/beer/yakima-red/) from the Greenwich Meantime Brewery and has continued apace ever since

recently had a taster session with a mate of mine purely from the shelves of our local B & M store. there is nothing else of interest in that shop whatsoever but they seem to get their hands of some odds and sods beerwise.

this lot was for the princely sum of £22.00 ish





each and every one a lovely drop.


----------



## ComedyPilot (5 Sep 2014)

Dayvo said:


> I can almost taste that, DP, but it does look a tad too cloudy.


To quote Viz comic German phrase guide, "Achtung, das Bier warum und bedekt ist...!'

http://www.viz.co.uk/images/pullouts/viz_eurovision.pdf

Eurovision Linguaspecs - brilliant


----------



## ceepeebee (5 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Another splendid evening in my favourite craft beer pub in Brighton
> I had 3 pints of P.IPA, a beer brewed by a Pole in Penge using 3 types of Polish hops apparently! Hence the alliterative P's!!!!
> A really quaffable light coloured bitter - nice
> P.S. That's not @Flying_Monkey moonlighting behind the bar
> ...


Late knights run a really good little bar just down the road from me on gipsy hill called beer rebellion. A small but decent collection straight from the cask (last week all from within 3 miles or so) and a good collection of bottles. Plus the burgers are excellent and come with pints of chips.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Another splendid evening in my favourite craft beer pub in Brighton
> I had 3 pints of P.IPA, a beer brewed by a Pole in Penge using 3 types of Polish hops apparently! Hence the alliterative P's!!!!
> A really quaffable light coloured bitter - nice
> P.S. That's not @Flying_Monkey moonlighting behind the bar
> ...



I spotted the @Flying_Monkey Australian office in Cairns.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Sep 2014)

Not sure what beer to bust open first tonight but I'll obviously only be drinking it from a ****ing huge wine glass.


----------



## User169 (5 Sep 2014)

Tonight's haul from the offy...






L-R..

Rasputin Bourbon BA (De Molen) - 11.4% Imp Stout
Flaming Ass Owl (Uiltje) - 9.7% Smoked Porter
Mind Your Step (Uiltje) - 14.5% Imp Stout
Back to Black (Rooie Dop/Tupiniquim) - 8.6% Imp Coffee Stout


----------



## uphillstruggler (5 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Not sure what beer to bust open first tonight but I'll obviously only be drinking it from a ****ing huge wine glass.







If you live any near an Ikea, £1.50 will get you a glass like this - bett than a large wine glass.........the EPA is good too.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Sep 2014)

flaming ass owl!!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Sep 2014)

I am large wineglassing it with Iveralmond Brewery's Lia Fail and Ossian, 2 of each.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Sep 2014)

big wine glasses rule.


----------



## User169 (5 Sep 2014)

[QUOTE 3263928, member: 259"]En de prijs? [/QUOTE]

Just under 20 eurospuds, so not too bad (although not all has been declared chez DP).

I did originally pick a nice looking Mikkeller of the shelf, but baulked at the 16 eur tag!


----------



## uphillstruggler (5 Sep 2014)

[QUOTE 3263930, member: 259"]Funnily enough they have IPAs in the IKEAs here as well. Although the Belgians are generally pretty keen on them.[/QUOTE]

I really like the dark lager they sell in the one near me.

I am blaming that glass for my new found ale addiction by the way.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Sep 2014)

Jaipur


----------



## ceepeebee (5 Sep 2014)

Tonight has been st feuillien saison (awesome) and a Bristol beer factory belgian rye (nice enough but rather flat, could have been great)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Sep 2014)

Note it's in a wine glass...


----------



## User169 (5 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Note it's in a wine



Nice one @bigwineglassesmcginty!


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Sep 2014)

uphillstruggler said:


> If you live any near an Ikea, £1.50 will get you a glass like this - bett than a large wine glass.........the EPA is good too.


I got a couple of bottles of that for Christmas, a year or two ago. Jolly nice, isn't it?

(I drunk mine from a straight sided festival glass though, so would, obviously, have had an inferior beverage experience  )

Not sure if you'll find any (it was a 500 bottle limited edition) but snap up Cheshire Brewhouse's "Stormy Point" if you see it. A lovely dark IPA, hopped to within an inch of it's life, and with (to my taste) a perfect balance of citrussy, bitter flavours. Wish I'd cleared the shelf of it, really, I only bought one bottle!


----------



## User169 (5 Sep 2014)

Only managed Mind the Gap from Uiltje. What a brute! 

Thick, fruity and a long bitter sweet finish - me likey!


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2014)

The other one I tried last night was a Celt Experience - Native Storm
Dark, malty and fine, but not a session ale - P.IPA just in shot.





Friends round tonight so I stuck on the Kernel Table reliable glugger


----------



## User169 (5 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> The other one I tried last night was a Celt Experience - Native Storm
> Dark, malty and fine, but not a session ale - P.IPA just in shot.



Are we still talking beer, Rich?


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Are we still talking beer, Rich?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Only managed Mind the Gap from Uiltje. What a brute!
> 
> Thick, fruity and a long bitter sweet finish - me likey!
> 
> View attachment 55257



That's a flaming ass owl of a wine glass!


----------



## User169 (6 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That's a flaming ass owl of a wine glass!




There's a festival on tomorrow - Flaming Ass Owl on tap - Ill see if I can bag you a glass.


----------



## theclaud (6 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> The other one I tried last night was a Celt Experience - Native Storm



Often available from the cask in the People's Paradise of Mwmbwls...


----------



## uphillstruggler (6 Sep 2014)

Will be having a go at this later. It's from the local brewery, the concrete cow brewery.

Popped in there today, the guy who brews was generous enough to let me sample a couple of others that were'my bottled up, both very good.


----------



## rich p (6 Sep 2014)

A Partizan saison grisette - lemongrass
Rather nice - sort of lemony


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Sep 2014)

uphillstruggler said:


> Will be having a go at this later. It's from the local brewery, the concrete cow brewery.
> 
> Popped in there today, the guy who brews was generous enough to let me sample a couple of others that were'my bottled up, both very good.
> 
> View attachment 55307



Like the tablecloth.


----------



## theclaud (6 Sep 2014)

I am hoping that the Waen Brewery Landmark IPA is ready to go on at the new Mumbles Ales House this evening. If not, it will be Arbor Ales Oyster Stout.


----------



## rich p (6 Sep 2014)

theclaud said:


> I am hoping that the Waen Brewery Landmark IPA is ready to go on at the new Mumbles Ales House this evening. If not, it will be Arbor Ales Oyster Stout.


Back on the sauce then TC?


----------



## theclaud (6 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Back on the sauce then TC?


I can't remember being off it...


----------



## rich p (6 Sep 2014)

theclaud said:


> I can't remember being off it...


Poor old soul; it was a Thursday evening 7pm till 9pm, last Feb, IIRC


----------



## theclaud (6 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Poor old soul; it was a Thursday evening 7pm till 9pm, last Feb, IIRC


Thanks. That was a tough time.


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Sep 2014)

I had a day out at the Nantwich Food and Drink festival today.

Lancaster Brewery had pumps (three beers and a cider) and bottles on offer. I had a half of their Amber, which I really liked - unfortunately, that wasn't there in bottles, so I picked up a Lancaster Red (a really tasty bitter) and Lancaster Black, a stout with a smoky, rich flavour.

Lymestone Brewery had four pumps (Ein Stein, Stone Cutter, (one I forgot) and Stone The Crows. The latter was probably my favourite, a really rich, malty red bitter. Close second was Stone Cutter, a hoppy pale ale (unfortunately, they had none bottled, so I took away a similar, if not slightly more to my taste pale called Foundation Stone). Ein Stein, I found a little too bitter, but if you like your pales less floral/citrussy, I reckon that could be right up your street.

Hafod Brewing had (I think) three pumps, and a good selection of bottled beers, including some festival specials. I tried two, Moel Fenlli, a honeyed golden ale - I found that a bit too sweet (I don't mind a honey beer, but I like the merest hint of honey in the taste) and Hopper, a session bitter with some really lovely hop taste - I took away a bottle of the latter 

We stopped for lunch at the Crown Hotel - I had a half of "Hop and Glory" (Milestone brewery?) I was surprised to find that quite smooth, and not so hoppy, given the name - tasty, but didn't leap out at me. My second half was Double Standard, (Nine Standards Brewery) which was a really delicious stout. A rich, almost liquorice flavour to it, and well worth trying if you like stouts.

All in all, a great day out if you're over that way (the festival is on tomorrow as well).


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Sep 2014)

I'm trying to work out what could have been in the teapot and the tankard in @rich p 's picture - something poncey no doubt.

Speaking of which, I have started tonight with Co-operative Bumble Bee Honey Ale, I'll not be having it again anytime soon. I like Ale and I like honey, but putting honey into Ale is not a good idea no matter how long it's been going on.


Thankfully I have some Old Jock Ale and some Deuchars IPA to improve matters.


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> Speaking of which, I have started tonight with Co-operative Bumble Bee Honey Ale, I'll not be having it again anytime soon. I like Ale and I like honey, but putting honey into Ale is not a good idea no matter how long it's been going on.


Try Tatton Brewery's "Lazy Haze", if you get chance. The honey is there, but pretty subtly - it's a really well brewed beer, and as someone who doesn't like the way most honey ales smack you with *HONEY* right up front in the taste, I heartily recommend it.


----------



## uphillstruggler (6 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Like the tablecloth.



Very wipeable if that's a word.


----------



## User169 (7 Sep 2014)

Arrogant Bastard Ale from Stone. 

Quite an iconic US brew. I'm enjoying it, but prolly wouldn't shell out for it again. I guess when this was first launched in the mid-90s, it must have been pretty revolutionary. Now there are loads of breweries banging out equally decent DIPAs/strong ales.

It's a decent beer, but I'm slightly put off Stone by their efforts to crowdfund their new brewery in Berlin. 

(Notethat in the absence of a matching glass I've dusted off @bigwineglassesmcginty's fave tablecloth.)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Sep 2014)

The name puts me off it a bit @twotableclothesdelftsepost.


----------



## User169 (7 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The name puts me off it a bit @twotableclothesdelftsepost.



Agreed. The name is daft. Stone are a big influence on Brewdog and it shows!


----------



## ceepeebee (7 Sep 2014)

I just opened a mocha milk stout by tynebank, so ridiculously smooth, tasty too though. Quite milkshaky.

We made beer yesterday! A friend got a session at London beer lab for his 40th so we made a slightly smoky porter/stout with Northern brewer, centennial and Phoenix hops. The stuff straight from the fermenter was pretty damn tasty already, can't wait to try it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Sep 2014)

Twelve Days, on offer at £14.50 for 12, mental not to.


----------



## User169 (8 Sep 2014)

[QUOTE 3267474, member: 259"]Nice mousemat![/QUOTE]

It's not a mousemat!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Sep 2014)

[QUOTE 3267468, member: 259"]Meanwhile in Germany...[/QUOTE]

Good work. I've accidentally managed to arrange a work trip to Munich for the first few days of Oct.


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2014)

This Eden Brewery ale aged in a bourbon barrel. Not bad and not as strong as the whisky barrel version

My daughter's kitchen that I fitted in the background - all part of the narrative


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> This Eden Brewery ale aged in a bourbon barrel. Not bad and not as strong as the whisky barrel version
> 
> My daughter's kitchen that I fitted in the background - all part of the narrative
> View attachment 55568



I hope that glass isn't the receptacle for the beer, rich, unforgivable...


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I hope that glass isn't the receptacle for the beer, rich, unforgivable...


Whine? Spelling never wos my strong point


----------



## srw (8 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Twelve Days, on offer at £14.50 for 12, mental not to.
> 
> View attachment 55468


Ooh. I haven't seen one of those mousemats for _ages_. Mrs W used to work for Blackwell's back in the day.


----------



## srw (8 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Good work. I've accidentally managed to arrange a work trip to Munich for the first few days of Oct.


Good luck finding a hotel room at anything other than a ridiculous price (I remember paying €300 for something about 3 miles out of the centre). And even better luck finding a ticket - especially for the last couple of days of the festival...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Sep 2014)

srw said:


> Good luck finding a hotel room at anything other than a ridiculous price (I remember paying €300 for something about 3 miles out of the centre). And even better luck finding a ticket - especially for the last couple of days of the festival...



Booked months ago, and the flights, forward thinking company see.


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I hope that glass isn't the receptacle for the beer, rich, unforgivable...


BTW, Ed, you can see in the picture the laminated birch ply I asked you about!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> BTW, Ed, you can see in the picture the laminated birch ply I asked you about!



Nice, did you cut that yourself?

Edit: Brief plywood break, beer will resume shortly.


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nice, did you cut that yourself?
> 
> Edit: Brief plywood break, beer will resume shortly.


No! Too risky at that price


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2014)

5 pints of Harveys tonight.
1 more than my usual Tuesday limit - nite nite


----------



## Crackle (10 Sep 2014)

Dublin Guiness Porter. I know, Guiness, 3bm will be turning in his grave. Not bad though, 1.50 a bottle, for an English pint.

http://protzonbeer.co.uk/news/2014/09/09/guinness-brings-dublin-porter-back-to-life


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Sep 2014)

Haven't had a Duvel for ages. Tough day battling the HSE, this is well deserved!


----------



## User169 (10 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> Dublin Guiness Porter. I know, Guiness, 3bm will be turning in his grave. Not bad though, 1.50 a bottle, for an English pint.
> 
> http://protzonbeer.co.uk/news/2014/09/09/guinness-brings-dublin-porter-back-to-life



The big brewers are getting increasingly rattled by the craft brew scene!


----------



## smutchin (10 Sep 2014)

A 3.8% porter isn't going to win back many of the hipster craft beer drinking types.


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> Dublin Guiness Porter. I know, Guiness, 3bm will be turning in his grave. Not bad though, 1.50 a bottle, for an English pint.
> 
> http://protzonbeer.co.uk/news/2014/09/09/guinness-brings-dublin-porter-back-to-life


Might try some. I don't drink much stout (and I was partial to Guiness) but the ones I have tried are so much more complex & rich than Guiness, it's hard to imagine going back to it.


----------



## Crackle (10 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> A 3.8% porter isn't going to win back many of the hipster craft beer drinking types.


No it's not, the West Indies Porter is 6%, again, 1.50, might try that next time. I don't always want a big hit though.


----------



## User169 (10 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> A 3.8% porter isn't going to win back many of the hipster craft beer drinking types.



Quite. They should just back their foreign extra stout which is a very decent brew (and a proper 7.5%).


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2014)

The other day I was seduced by a Saino's offer of a craft lager...

...tastes like lager. I have another one to glug quickly when we have a warm day.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Sep 2014)

B&T


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> B&T
> 
> View attachment 55795


Is that laminated ply 3BM?


----------



## Crackle (11 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> Dublin Guiness Porter. I know, Guiness, 3bm will be turning in his grave. Not bad though, 1.50 a bottle, for an English pint.
> 
> http://protzonbeer.co.uk/news/2014/09/09/guinness-brings-dublin-porter-back-to-life


Tried the other one tonight. Very similar look, carbonation and head, like they were mass produced by a big manufacturer or something. 

Deeper taste, more molassy type thing and a slightly more relaxed feeling due to the higher alchohol content one assumes. I prefer the other one.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Sep 2014)

Sourced Market at St Panc today, more London craft brewers on offer, there must be a million by now. Anyway 6 new beers to try!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Sep 2014)

Tesco* revisionist DIPA, brewed by Wychwood, hopped with citra and chinook. Not bad, not overly anything really, see how it gets on...







*not that I go there, happened to be passing.


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2014)

[QUOTE 3274223, member: 259"]I had some of that last time I was over. What did you think? I just can't get on with dark "pale" ales.[/QUOTE]
Agreed Mort - it's bollix innit?

I had a 'Taste the Difference' IPA from Sainos just now - not bad at all.
CBA to get my glasses to read the small print and see who the brewer was!


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Sep 2014)

[QUOTE 3274223, member: 259"]I had some of that last time I was over. What did you think? I just can't get on with dark "pale" ales.[/QUOTE]
It was a limited, sadly, but "Stormy Point" (Cheshire Brewhouse) was a belting example of a DIPA.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Sep 2014)

[QUOTE 3274223, member: 259"]I had some of that last time I was over. What did you think? I just can't get on with dark "pale" ales.[/QUOTE]

I like em on the whole, mind you I don't like lambic so what do I know.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Sep 2014)

After last weekends disappointment with the Honey Ale, I spotted "Gold Miner" by the same brewery in the Co-op this evening - much better, but still a bit meh. Brewed in the New Forest by The Free Miner Brewery.


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> I had a 'Taste the Difference' IPA from Sainos just now - not bad at all.
> CBA to get my glasses to read the small print and see who the brewer was!


Used to be Marstons (I got a few bottles of it for my birthday last year). Very nice, iirc!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> After last weekends disappointment with the Honey Ale, I spotted "Gold Miner" by the same brewery in the Co-op this evening - much better, but still a bit meh. Brewed in the New Forest by The Free Miner Brewery.



If you want my advice don't buy beer that's been mucked about with, adding fruit and bee dung is wicked and it's wrong.

I'd be getting some of those excellent Scottish beers down me before the Yes vote goes through and the whole country gets flushed down the pan. Maybe.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'd be getting some of those excellent Scottish beers down me before the Yes vote goes through and the whole country gets flushed down the pan. Maybe.



There will be feck all left if it's a YES vote and I get my hands on it - next Friday night might be a blur irrespective of how it goes...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> There will be feck all left if it's a YES vote and I get my hands on it - next Friday night might be a blur irrespective of how it goes...



Attaboy - boosting the economy!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Attaboy - boosting the economy!



As a mark of how highly I regard you, I'll send you some of this:


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2014)

Good lord, this thread is going down the McPan


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> As a mark of how highly I regard you, I'll send you some of this:



Lovely, glass at the ready...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Sep 2014)

Undercurrent Oatmeal Pale Ale







Following up with a Hamerton Pentonville Oyster Stout.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Sep 2014)

I'm going to have to get my act together and get myself up to Edinburgh to a decent beer shop, another night with Innis & Gunn which is excellent but a change would be good.


----------



## User169 (12 Sep 2014)

Earl Grey IPA from Emelisse. Not really enjoying it. the bergamot doesn't really seem to work. Smells a bit like a cleaning product and tastes a bit soapy. A shame. they did a version a couple of years ago with Marble in Manchester which was great.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Earl Grey IPA from Emelisse. Not really enjoying it.



I'm not fecking surprised!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Sep 2014)

Looks like a load of ass owl.


----------



## User169 (12 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Looks like a load of ass owl.



A new owl up next!


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> ... they did a version a couple of years ago with Marble in Manchester which was great.


Marble still do an Earl Grey IPA - Don't know if that would be the same recipe - not tried it meself.


----------



## united4ever (12 Sep 2014)

Dayvo said:


> Talking of which, there's one called Koff!
> Might as well have one called 'Puke'!



always remember going out in Finland with 3 friends and taking great pleasure in saying to the barman Four Koff!


----------



## ceepeebee (12 Sep 2014)

A Durham brewery anniversary bottle, called itself a white imperial stout, basically, barley wine. Absolute meal in a glass stuff and took me over an hour to drink a pint of it. Not bad at all, but I think a half would have been better.

2 weeks to borefts. Can't wait.


----------



## User169 (13 Sep 2014)

Mortlach barrel aged imp stout from Uiltje. 

This is better! The whiskey flavour was a bit raw to start with, but it's settling down now.


----------



## User169 (13 Sep 2014)

ceepeebee said:


> A Durham brewery anniversary bottle, called itself a white imperial stout, basically, barley wine. Absolute meal in a glass stuff and took me over an hour to drink a pint of it. Not bad at all, but I think a half would have been better.
> 
> 2 weeks to borefts. Can't wait.



A pint of barley wine!


----------



## User169 (13 Sep 2014)

Last one - Mind Your Step from Uiltje.

Had this before, but it's so good. They seem to have chucked the kitchen sink at it - juniper berries, cranberries, coffee, oak chips, dry-hopping... - and pulled it off. 

Loads of dark sugar depth, it's just superb.

At 15% it's a bit stiff, so I'll see you lot again sometime on Monday.


----------



## smutchin (13 Sep 2014)

Homebrew bitter last night - a nice looking pint, and drinkable enough but nothing special. The way my head feels this morning, I suspect it might be slightly stronger than I thought...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Undercurrent Oatmeal Pale Ale
> 
> View attachment 55957
> 
> ...



The oyster stout was excellent, finished up with a Sambrook's Battersea Rye, 5.8%, nice stuff although not as bold and spicy as the label suggested.


----------



## ceepeebee (13 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Last one - Mind Your Step from Uiltje.
> 
> Had this before, but it's so good. They seem to have chucked the kitchen sink at it - juniper berries, cranberries, coffee, oak chips, dry-hopping... - and pulled it off.
> 
> ...


Oh, that's on the borefts list isn't it? Looking forward to that one.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> A pint of barley wine!



Every breakfast should start this way?


----------



## User169 (13 Sep 2014)

ceepeebee said:


> Oh, that's on the borefts list isn't it? Looking forward to that one.



Yep! I'm think I'm just going to drink everything from Magic Rock.


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2014)

Had a few pints of Long Man bitter in my local last night and they had a 2.8% special Harveys brew with some sort of raffle attached. My pal tried it - tasteless which begs the question why the brewer of my favourite draught bitter, bar none,




would bother with this rubbish.


----------



## User169 (13 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Every breakfast should start this way?



Think I'll stick to sherry with benylin chasers!


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2014)

I have as one of my daily jobs the privilege of delivering meat to various commercial outlets - one of which is the craft beer pub I've mentioned a few times. There's something nice about being in a real pub before it opens with that not unpleasant whiff of beer and floor polish!


----------



## User169 (13 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Had a few pints of Long Man bitter in my local last night and they had a 2.8% special Harveys brew with some sort of raffle attached. My pal tried it - tasteless which begs the question why the brewer of my favourite draught bitter, bar none,
> View attachment 55985
> would bother with this rubbish.



Isn't it a tax thing? Less duty on beer at2.8%. It's difficult though to get enough flavour in at such low ABV.


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Isn't it a tax thing? Less duty on beer at2.8%. It's difficult though to get enough flavour in at such low ABV.


The poster says it's aiming at a different demographic, I've only just read!
To try to get younger drinkers into ale without shocking them with something that tastes. I had no such problems as a youth with barley wine and bitter, mild and bitter, etc etc


----------



## ceepeebee (13 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Yep! I'm think I'm just going to drink everything from Magic Rock.


Does it not make it over there much? If bourbon bearded lady is on, it's amazing.


----------



## ceepeebee (13 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> I have as one of my daily jobs the privilege of delivering meat to various commercial outlets - one of which is the craft beer pub I've mentioned a few times. There's something nice about being in a real pub before it opens with that not unpleasant whiff of beer and floor polish!
> View attachment 55986


Like the look of that place Rich, they seem to have done it properly. Where is it?

On the doing it properly theme, is there a more dispiriting phrase for proper beer fans than "bar and kitchen"? Unfortunately, they're proliferating rapidly.


----------



## User169 (13 Sep 2014)

ceepeebee said:


> Does it not make it over there much? If bourbon bearded lady is on, it's amazing.



Sadly not. Even if we did though, it would likely be pretty pricey. I got stiffed 10eur for a bottle of kernel pale ale last week. I wish the bar dude had warned me!


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2014)

ceepeebee said:


> Like the look of that place Rich, they seem to have done it properly. Where is it?
> 
> On the doing it properly theme, is there a more dispiriting phrase for proper beer fans than "bar and kitchen"? Unfortunately, they're proliferating rapidly.


It's a great little boozer.
https://www.facebook.com/BRTNDispensary
Dean Street, Brighton


----------



## ceepeebee (13 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Sadly not. Even if we did though, it would likely be pretty pricey. I got stiffed 10eur for a bottle of kernel pale ale last week. I wish the bar dude had warned me!


That is nuts! Mind you, same as me paying 3.5 euro for a big bottle of st feuillin saison in Belgium as opposed to 8 pounds here


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Sep 2014)

@rich p, if you do win the brewery visit for "you and 7 friends" I think I have counted that there are 7 regular posters on this thread apart from yourself. Just sayin'


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Sep 2014)

In a Chinese dahn that London.


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> In a Chinese dahn that Lindon.
> 
> View attachment 56053


Is Tsingtao Cantonese for gnat's píss?
I'm on a Weird Beard Decadence Stout - dark, malty, chocolate (in a nice way).
Liking it.


----------



## User169 (13 Sep 2014)

A new Brewdog for me. 

Supposedly a smoked porter, but I don't get much smoke at all. It's a decent enough strong porter, but a bit one-dimensional.


----------



## User169 (13 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> The poster says it's aiming at a different demographic,



"A growing market that are looking for moderation in their drinking"!!

One for @theclaud !


----------



## theclaud (13 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> "A growing market that are looking for moderation in their drinking"!!
> 
> One for @theclaud !



I looked for Moderation the other night, but it wasn't quite ready. Went for Sunrise followed by Milk Stout instead.


----------



## User169 (13 Sep 2014)

theclaud said:


> I looked for Moderation the other night, but it wasn't quite ready. Went for Sunrise followed by Milk Stout instead.
> 
> 
> View attachment 56062



That pub looks very nice - is it really the size of a living room?


----------



## User169 (13 Sep 2014)

Last one: another owl. This time aged on Isle of Arran barrels. 

Apparently some barrels had Brett in them which I could smell initially, but it fades and I can't really taste it. The whiskey isn't too overpowering and it's pretty decent all in all.


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2014)

theclaud said:


> I looked for Moderation the other night, but it wasn't quite ready. Went for Sunrise followed by Milk Stout instead.
> 
> 
> View attachment 56062


When I think of milk stout my mind always goes right back to early Coronation Street with the gorgeous Ena Sharples...

La belle Claudine





...and Ena


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2014)

[QUOTE 3277950, member: 259"]Wouldn't the Brett've been in the wort rather than the barrels? I tried some Brett on Woods recently (in American whiskey barrels) and I wouldn't want to repeat the experience.[/QUOTE]
I rather think they should market whisky flavoured beer to the Scots, to save them the effort of ordering a whisky chaser. Perhaps @Marmion has a view?


----------



## theclaud (13 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> That pub looks very nice - is it really the size of a living room?



Well it's bigger than my living room but probably about a tenth of the size of @rich p's. No cellar so a just a rack of six ales - gravity dispense and a festival-style cooling system. He has had no deliveries to date - he picks up the beers in a Volvo estate. Seems to be working. Only mishap to date is a slight haze in the Landmark IPA and the pork pies running out at 9pm one evening.


----------



## theclaud (13 Sep 2014)

Meanwhile, back in the original local...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> I rather think they should market whisky flavoured beer to the Scots, to save them the effort of ordering a whisky chaser. Perhaps @Marmion has a view?



You can have it all as far as I am concerned - vile stuff. No much wonder we export so much of it to you nobbers


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2014)

We should all meet up for a beer piss up really. I shall be in Gent in November - see you there


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> We should all meet up for a beer **** up really. I shall be in Gent in November - see you there



I was going to try to arrange a trip to a Spring Classic for next year wasn't I? But it completely slipped my mind til now.


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> I was going to try to arrange a trip to a Spring Classic for next year wasn't I? But it completely slipped my mind til now.


It happens when you get to a certain age - get on the case you separatist Scotch git


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Sep 2014)

theclaud said:


> Meanwhile, back in the original local...
> 
> View attachment 56068



I've bought a few of their beers from Bacchus in Crickhowell, not bad at all.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 56066
> 
> 
> Last one...



Bit early ent it?!


----------



## User169 (13 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> We should all meet up for a beer **** up really. I shall be in Gent in November - see you there



Het Waterhuis aan de Bierkant - bit of a mouthful, but a great beer bar in the center of town.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> It happens when you get to a certain age - get on the case you separatist Scotch git



I'll try to get it sorted

edit - I'l have tae get a passport tho as mine has run oot; maybe I'll be able to get a Scottish one


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2014)

[QUOTE 3278005, member: 259"]Rich, let me know if you are in Gent, I'll try to get up there. [/QUOTE]
Will do, Mort. I'm going with my son to a couple of days of the 6 day wotsit


----------



## User169 (13 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Bit early ent it?!



Well when I said last one...


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2014)

[QUOTE 3278039, member: 259"]Criminal hearing? [/QUOTE]
Friday 21st weekend for the track racing plus getting pissed. ( or experimenting with new beers, as it'sotherwise known)


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Sep 2014)

Liverpool Craft Beer Co. 's "Love Lane" pale ale for me tonight, one I picked up from the "Beer Heroes" stall at the food and drink festival.

A superior pale, I think, with a balance of hop bitterness and citrus that might have been chosen just for me, it suited my taste so well. 

No details on the brewer's site, so here's the bumpf from untapp'd; https://untappd.com/b/liverpool-craft-beer-co-love-lane-pale/619064


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Sep 2014)

Got a couple these in, probably stop shipping down the road after next week.


----------



## theclaud (13 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I've bought a few of their beers from Bacchus in Crickhowell, not bad at all.


I love their beers. The Thai Bo has been mainstreamed up a bit since I last drank it. It used to be an exotic oddity - thin enough to drink very fast, with ludicrous lashings of lemongrass and a minty backdrop. So a bit much for some palates and not enough for others, but a bit like some fantastic summery newfangled rehydration drink that just happens to be beer. Now it's more like a slightly fuller golden ale with a heavy hint of lemongrass. Not that that's a bad thing, because they do some stonking and far-from-ordinary golden ales of various hues and depths such as Croeso, Columbo and O5, but I liked the boldness and distinctiveness of the original. What with gold beers being popular, there's a bit of a rash of mediocre golden stuff from less interesting brewers hogging too many pumps lately - seems to be a new one every day that tastes exactly the same as the last, from Evan Evans or the yawnsome Cottage from Swindon. Unfortunately the various new Gower microbreweries have yet to come up with anything outstanding. Celt Golden from Caerphilly is a stormer, though.


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2014)

theclaud said:


> l. What with gold beers being popular, there's a bit of a rash of mediocre golden stuff from less interesting brewers hogging too many pumps lately - seems to be a new one every day that tastes exactly the same as the last, .


In a nutshell^^^^
You did force feed me some elderflower beer once IIRC!


----------



## theclaud (13 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> In a nutshell^^^^
> You did once force feed me some elderflower beer once IIRC!


Ah yes... I think I liked that one. I'm just trying to remember what it was...


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2014)

theclaud said:


> Ah yes... I think I liked that one. I'm just trying to remember what it was...


I remember the pub but not the beer.
I'm still using Listerine to get rid of the taste though


----------



## theclaud (13 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> I remember the pub but not the beer.
> I'm still using Listerine to get rid of the taste though


 The excellent Miws Piws of Snowdonia do a nice one called Ysgawen, but I don't think that was it.


----------



## theclaud (13 Sep 2014)

[QUOTE 3278194, member: 259"]Longest post ever in the Beer thread?
[/QUOTE]
Have I broken da roolz? Should I have stopped for a swift half in the middle?


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Sep 2014)

theclaud said:


> Have I broken da roolz? Should I have stopped for a swift half in the middle?


This is the Beer thread. You should have excused yourself nipped behind a hedge for a comfort break.


----------



## theclaud (13 Sep 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> This is the Beer thread. You should have excused yourself nipped behind a hedge for a comfort break.



Not _all _of us are elderly gentlemen with bladder issues, you know...


----------



## Crackle (13 Sep 2014)

theclaud said:


> Not _all _of us are elderly gentlemen with bladder issues, you know...


Yours are all bladdered issues.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Sep 2014)

theclaud said:


> Not _all _of us are elderly gentlemen with bladder issues, you know...


You obviously aren't drinking enough.


----------



## theclaud (13 Sep 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> You obviously aren't drinking enough.


Christ. The bladder issues I can handle, but if I'm going to morph into an elderly gentleman, I'm on the wagon from tomorrow...


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2014)

theclaud said:


> Not _all _of us are elderly gentlemen with bladder issues, you know...


Are you a bloke like Ganymede and TMN too?


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Sep 2014)

theclaud said:


> Christ. The bladder issues I can handle, but if I'm going to morph into an elderly gentleman, I'm on the wagon from tomorrow...


It's not that bad, you can grow a moustache and fart without people thinking it's unbecoming. And you can tell youngsters you were in the SAS and one of the guys on the balcony.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Sep 2014)

theclaud said:


> I love their beers. The Thai Bo has been mainstreamed up a bit since I last drank it. It used to be an exotic oddity - thin enough to drink very fast, with ludicrous lashings of lemongrass and a minty backdrop. So a bit much for some palates and not enough for others, but a bit like some fantastic summery newfangled rehydration drink that just happens to be beer. Now it's more like a slightly fuller golden ale with a heavy hint of lemongrass. Not that that's a bad thing, because they do some stonking and far-from-ordinary golden ales of various hues and depths such as Croeso, Columbo and O5, but I liked the boldness and distinctiveness of the original. What with gold beers being popular, there's a bit of a rash of mediocre golden stuff from less interesting brewers hogging too many pumps lately - seems to be a new one every day that tastes exactly the same as the last, from Evan Evans or the yawnsome Cottage from Swindon. Unfortunately the various new Gower microbreweries have yet to come up with anything outstanding. Celt Golden from Caerphilly is a stormer, though.



Wowzers, this is all getting serious, better start penning something spectacular for the next beer post, 's'not bad' and a grainy phono just ain't gonna cut the mustard any more.


----------



## theclaud (14 Sep 2014)




----------



## User169 (14 Sep 2014)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 56139



Half of lager!


----------



## theclaud (14 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Half of lager!


----------



## theclaud (14 Sep 2014)




----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2014)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 56142


The last time I went into a pub in Wales they didn't even have a bitter on draught!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Half of lager!



Swat I thought, all that fine beer and it's a small glass of continental lager!


----------



## User169 (14 Sep 2014)

This is making me thirsty....


----------



## theclaud (14 Sep 2014)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Sep 2014)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 56142



Who's the lad working at the bar?

I'd start with the Dark Star and then move onto the Thornbridge.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Sep 2014)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 56153



**** the cycling, I'd just stay and drink the beer.


----------



## theclaud (14 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Who's the lad working at the bar?
> 
> I'd start with the Dark Star and then move onto the Thornbridge.



I've started with Croeso, and will move on to Thornbridge. I suppose I could punctuate that sequence with a Hop Angeles, as it's all downhill from here...


----------



## theclaud (14 Sep 2014)

I can report that the Topaz is pleasant, but bland compared to the Croeso, and nothing like as good as Jaipur.


----------



## User169 (14 Sep 2014)




----------



## User169 (14 Sep 2014)

Boring blond from the guys that make La Trappe (one of the two Trappist monasteries in NL that brew). It's a charity thing for a kids cancer fund. Now I've done my duty, I'll drink something proper. Sweet glass though!


----------



## User169 (14 Sep 2014)

theclaud said:


> I can report that the Topaz is pleasant, but bland compared to the Croeso, and nothing like as good as Jaipur.



Jaipur is very fine, although I do really like Halcyon too for the extra booze hit.

It's probably a bit heretical, but I prefer the bottled Jaipur to the draft version. It seems to retain a bit more bite.


----------



## User169 (14 Sep 2014)

Troubadour Magma. A Belgian IPA, the 2014 special edition with tripel yeast. Smells gorgeous - lovely IPA hoppy character, but has that Belgian candy sugar taste with some tripel-type yeast flavour too. A triumph!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Sep 2014)

Yumtus. With grainy pic.


----------



## ceepeebee (14 Sep 2014)

Hmmm thornbridge, they make some beers I really like St Petersburg is good, and the new one scrawl is like a session Jaipur... But..... They're owned by some horrible folks (the woman who runs a4e http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2012/feb/21/emma-harrison-a4e-nice-work is the owners wife and they're based at the hall) and I had to unfollow the brewers after some "bloody foreigners" tweets...


----------



## ceepeebee (14 Sep 2014)

But yeah, I'm a big fat hypocrite for still having an occasional beer of theirs, but of the Peak District breweries, I'll always look out Buxton first


----------



## User169 (14 Sep 2014)

Chez DP now and a Hop met de Gijt. A great everyday go-to IPA.


----------



## srw (14 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Who's the lad working at the bar?



_Lad_? 

Paging @theclaud...


----------



## srw (14 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 56176
> Troubadour Magma. A Belgian IPA, the 2014 special edition with tripel yeast. Smells gorgeous - lovely IPA hoppy character, but has that Belgian candy sugar taste with some tripel-type yeast flavour too. A triumph!


Beer?
Is this a TMN to SRW, or some other designation? Do I get extra points for drinking it in Stockholm? I paid about a £8.50 (SEK900 odd) for 330ml, so at €3.90 for what looks like 500ml I think you win on price.


----------



## User169 (14 Sep 2014)

I'm enjoying this a bit less now, having read @ceepeebee 's post. 

If only their beers weren't so damn tasty. Oh well, plenty of other brews to explore.


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2014)

ceepeebee said:


> Hmmm thornbridge, they make some beers I really like St Petersburg is good, and the new one scrawl is like a session Jaipur... But..... They're owned by some horrible folks (the woman who runs a4e http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2012/feb/21/emma-harrison-a4e-nice-work is the owners wife and they're based at the hall) and I had to unfollow the brewers after some "bloody foreigners" tweets...


That has put me right off.
I shall boycott it. I'm still boycotting South African wine since the 1970's and the post office with the jumped up gobshite down the road.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Sep 2014)

Am I allowed to glug this, 9.2% IPA brewed by BrewDog for corporate nazis Tesco?


----------



## User169 (14 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Am I allowed to glug this, 9.2% IPA brewed by BrewDog for corporate nazis Tesco?
> 
> View attachment 56200



Hell yeah! It's Hardcore IPA judging by the ABV which is a very decent DIPA.


----------



## ceepeebee (14 Sep 2014)

S


Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 56190
> 
> 
> I'm enjoying this a bit less now, having read @ceepeebee 's post.
> ...


sorry dude #captainbuzzkill


----------



## Crackle (14 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Am I allowed to glug this, 9.2% IPA brewed by BrewDog for corporate nazis Tesco?
> 
> View attachment 56200


Is there any of that bollocks on the labels or is it free from it?


----------



## ceepeebee (14 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Am I allowed to glug this, 9.2% IPA brewed by BrewDog for corporate nazis Tesco?
> 
> View attachment 56200


Ha ha, those wacky students

(In further me = hypocrite news! I do very much work for the man myself...)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> Is there any of that bollocks on the labels or is it free from it?



It's sold in Tossco so it doesn't say **** or **** or anything like that. It's very good though, a lovely rich thick golden beer with a fantastic hoppy taste without being overpoweringly so. Funny putting rich and thick in the same sentence...


----------



## User169 (14 Sep 2014)

Hopefully @ceepeebee might be a bit more approving of this...






A kind of strong (9.2%) black IPA/saison mash-up. Totally nuts in the best De Molen tradition. Usually I complain that their beers are undercarbed, but this has a massive head that won't go away.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Sep 2014)

You should put a flake in that!


----------



## ceepeebee (14 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Hopefully @ceepeebee might be a bit more approving of this...
> 
> View attachment 56242
> 
> ...


Ha ha, I bloody love that stuff, still have a bottle left from May. I'm having a night off tonight, the diet has taken a bit of a hammering lately thanks to ridiculousness at work.


----------



## srw (14 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Hopefully @ceepeebee might be a bit more approving of this...
> 
> View attachment 56242
> 
> ...


That reminds me. Pudding on Friday night was black saison beer ice cream. Absolutely phenomenal. OT, but the drinks list included "posh scrumpy" at something like £56 a bottle, and one of the wines we tried was an Italian white femented on the skins for a brown colour and a very tannic finish.


----------



## User169 (15 Sep 2014)

Gozer (Geezer!)

Rotterdam brewery: they've just installed De Molen's old gear and are knocking out some great stuff. This is their oatmeat stout - v smooth.


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2014)

Given my stern resolve and public pronouncement that I shall avoid Thornbridge beers...

... how soon can I become a hypocrite?

I've just discovered this on the shelf...


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Have you drunk it yet?


Just who do you think I am Rocky, DP?
The sun isn't over the yardarm yet


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> It is in Hong Kong........


That'll do!


----------



## ceepeebee (15 Sep 2014)

I managed a cobnut ruby ale from kent this afternoon seeing as I had a day off. Much better than it had any right to be. Nicely sloshy, rich and with a real nutty finish.


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2014)

I've just tried a Daniel Thwaites 13 Guns - a US styleee tribute to the original states.

I have wittily posed an Innis&Gunn next to it - 14 Guns, geddit

Dark amber, hoppy and definitely tasty but slightly underwhelmingly - a bit like many generic bottled beers.
I read the following description from someone as clever, verbiose and poetic as @theclaud 

_This beer pours a clear, bright medium bronzed amber hue, with two fingers of puffy, bubbly, and loosely foamy ecru head, which leaves a nice band of snowflake lace around the glass as things slowly sink away.
It smells of musty pine needles, overripe navel oranges and white grapefruit, gritty, grainy pale malt, a touch of hard toffee, and more indistinct, but duly pleasant tropical fruit. The taste is bitter grapefruit, orange, and lemon citrus rind, some further pineapple and kiwi sharp fruitiness, crackery caramel malt, more crystallized toffee, and a moderately dank forest floor pine hop astringency_.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Sep 2014)

I wasn't going to have a beer tonight but you bastards have ruined that...


----------



## User169 (15 Sep 2014)

Bombs and Grenades!! Check out the ABV on this nutter...


----------



## theclaud (15 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> I've just tried a Daniel Thwaites 13 Guns - a US styleee tribute to the original states.
> 
> I have wittily posed an Innis&Gunn next to it - 14 Guns, geddit
> 
> ...



Not so "verbiose" that I have to make up my own word for it...

Is it heretical to admit that I am not wild about Innis & Gunn? It's that tic tac vanilla thing. The other one sounds nice tho. Even if it does taste of everything ever.


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Bombs and Grenades!! Check out the ABV on this nutter...
> View attachment 56384


Holy mackerel!


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2014)

theclaud said:


> Not so "verbiose" that I have to make up my own word for it...
> 
> Is it heretical to admit that I am not wild about Innis & Gunn? It's that tic tac vanilla thing. The other one sounds nice tho. Even if it does taste of everything ever.


Did I write verbiose?!!!!!!!
I meant, full of shíte
p.s I've yet to try an Innis and Gunn


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Sep 2014)

theclaud said:


> Not so "verbiose" that I have to make up my own word for it...
> 
> Is it heretical to admit that I am not wild about Innis & Gunn? It's that tic tac vanilla thing. The other one sounds nice tho. Even if it does taste of everything ever.



I'm not a fan of I&G either but if it keeps rich off the streets it's doing some good.


----------



## User169 (15 Sep 2014)

theclaud said:


> Not so "verbiose" that I have to make up my own word for it...
> 
> Is it heretical to admit that I am not wild about Innis & Gunn? It's that tic tac vanilla thing. The other one sounds nice tho. Even if it does taste of everything ever.



I think were all pretending to like I+G to keep @Marmion on-side!


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm not a fan of I&G either but if it keeps rich off the streets it's doing some good.


The thought of bumping into MacB and Classic33 in a manhug is currently keeping me behind locked doors


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> I think were all pretending to like I+G to keep @Marmion on-side!


Really, that's another £1.89 wasted then.
p.s. I only bought it for the 14 gun gag


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> The thought of bumping into MacB and Classict33 in a manhug is currently keeping me behind locked doors



Filthy beast, wash your mind out!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> I think were all pretending to like I+G to keep @Marmion on-side!



I've just chucked some more dosh Harviestoun's way.


----------



## ceepeebee (15 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Bombs and Grenades!! Check out the ABV on this nutter...
> View attachment 56384


I've still not had a b&g, despite de molen quite possibly being my most regular brewery. How is it? 

Might have to have my last hammer & sikkel tonight...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> I think were all pretending to like I+G to keep @Marmion on-side!



Feel free to send me all your I&G and any other Jock ale. 

I love the stuff, although can understand why others don't; your Westminster bosses have brainwashed you to drink warm insipid ditch water  Excluding @theclaud who has decided that her tastes are more refined than my rough gittish palate.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> Feel free to send me all your I&G and any other Jock ale.
> 
> I love the stuff, although can understand why others don't; your Westminster bosses have brainwashed you to drink warm *insipid ditch water*  Excluding @theclaud who has decided that her tastes are more refined than my rough gittish palate.



That's no way to talk about Prosecco.


----------



## ceepeebee (15 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> Feel free to send me all your I&G and any other Jock ale.
> 
> I love the stuff, although can understand why others don't; your Westminster bosses have brainwashed you to drink warm insipid ditch water  Excluding @theclaud who has decided that her tastes are more refined than my rough gittish palate.


Also I&G is posh tennants


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Sep 2014)

ceepeebee said:


> Also I&G is posh tennants


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Sep 2014)

ceepeebee said:


> Also I&G is posh tennants



For the Scotch middle-classes.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Sep 2014)

In seriousness tho, Tennents are working with some decent smaller breweries - Orkney, Harviestoun, Williams and Deuchars which feature on here on a regular basis - and getting the beers out to more drinkers.


----------



## srw (15 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Bombs and Grenades!! Check out the ABV on this nutter...
> View attachment 56384


It may just be me (or the half-bottle of wine I've knocked off), but none of the numbers looks much like an ABV to me.


----------



## ceepeebee (15 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> In seriousness tho, Tennents are working with some decent smaller breweries - Orkney, Harviestoun, Williams and Deuchars which feature on here on a regular basis - and getting the beers out to more drinkers.


I didn't know that, it's interesting. I knew I&G were linked up with them in some way but not others. 

Ah deuchars, it's not *that* long ago that we considered ourselves lucky to walk into a pub and see it on hand-pull. The beer world has changed so much (not entirely, but mostly for the better) in even the last 5 years.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Sep 2014)

They had 6 cases in, sold out in a few minutes, I got one = howzat! 

http://www.beermerchants.com/siren-rainbow-case-limited-edition-with-free-glass.html


----------



## User169 (16 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> They had 6 cases in, sold out in a few minutes, I got one = howzat!
> 
> http://www.beermerchants.com/siren-rainbow-case-limited-edition-with-free-glass.html


 
Lucky lucky get! Some right tasty looking stuff there. I'll take the Magic Rock/Evil Twin!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Lucky lucky get! Some right tasty looking stuff there.



And a 'free' glass. I deleted the bit that just ain't gonna happen.


----------



## User169 (16 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> And a 'free' glass. I deleted the bit that just ain't gonna happen.



Ordered 3 bottles of the Magic Rock/Evil Twin along with a bottle of their Bearded Lady direct from Magic Rock. 

Have to wait til next month when I'm in that Lahndan to pick them up!


----------



## ceepeebee (16 Sep 2014)

Really intrigued to try the yellow belly there. Had a Buxton tonight actually - Stronge. I bloody love it, strong, smooth and boozy = right up my strasse


----------



## rich p (16 Sep 2014)

Pub night tonight - 2 pints of TT Landlord followed by 2 of this...
...http://www.360degreebrewing.com/beers the green Sussex.
A proper session ale from a local brewer - it travelled well.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Pub night tonight - 2 pints of TT Landlord followed by 2 of this...
> ...http://www.360degreebrewing.com/beers the green Sussex.
> A proper session ale from a local brewer - it travelled well.



Sussex #42, the meaning of life.


----------



## ceepeebee (17 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Pub night tonight - 2 pints of TT Landlord followed by 2 of this...
> ...http://www.360degreebrewing.com/beers the green Sussex.
> A proper session ale from a local brewer - it travelled well.


I love landlord, it's a great pint.


----------



## Haitch (17 Sep 2014)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Sep 2014)

Shlurp...


----------



## Milzy (17 Sep 2014)

Lech


----------



## rich p (17 Sep 2014)

Alan H said:


> View attachment 56569


Very arty!


----------



## rich p (17 Sep 2014)

I'm still a bit jaded from last night, but I'm meeting an old friend tonight who I've only met once in the last 35 years, at the Brighton Beer Dispensary.
God rest my soul.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> They had 6 cases in, sold out in a few minutes, I got one = howzat!
> 
> http://www.beermerchants.com/siren-rainbow-case-limited-edition-with-free-glass.html
> 
> View attachment 56478



I'm informed by Mrs McGinty that it's arrived, less than 24hr delivery - smart enough!


----------



## rich p (17 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm informed by Mrs McGinty that it's arrived, less than 24hr delivery - smart enough!


I wonder if you'll be as efficient in posting DP's Evil Twin


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> I wonder if you'll be as efficient in posting DP's Evil Twin



The empty will be on its way very soon...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Sep 2014)




----------



## User169 (17 Sep 2014)

Imp. Rye Porter from Nogne.

Sweet!!


----------



## User169 (17 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 56576



So. 3 down?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> So. 3 down?



None yet, your pic reminds me I've got a nogne in the cupboard.


----------



## User169 (17 Sep 2014)

A sticky and resinous (not entirely sure if that's a word) barley wine. A bit of reasonably fresh hop flavour. Lovely!


----------



## User169 (17 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> None yet, your pic reminds me I've got a nogne in the cupboard.



Everything I've had from them is great. Whatever you've got, it'll be splendifereous!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Everything I've had from them is great. Whatever you've got, it'll be splendifereous!



You're a bas DP having all that stuff on tap, my local had Young's last week. My Nogne is a 9% imperial stout.


----------



## User169 (17 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You're a bas DP having all that stuff on tap, my local had Young's last week. My Nogne is a 9% imperial stout.



Only the Imp Rye porter was on tap. The others are bottles. Now onto some US coffee milk stout. Bloody thing costs about a tenner even when I've split it with the bar dude.


----------



## rich p (17 Sep 2014)

I had a half of a dark IPA - reputedly Belgian style, from Blackjack Brewery in Manc.
Dark, fruity and viscous. Not bad at all @6.8% but not a session ale for sure.
Then onto the Brighton Bier West Pier - nice and gluggable. Mrs RP had a Hackney brewery passion fruit ale - bit too fruity for me but she liked it.


----------



## rich p (17 Sep 2014)

[QUOTE 3285024, member: 259"]Blimey,6.8% as a sesh beer! You'd never have thought it ten years ago![/QUOTE]
I thought you'd pick up on the red/dark IPA Mort!


----------



## ceepeebee (17 Sep 2014)

[QUOTE 3285024, member: 259"]Blimey,6.8% as a sesh beer! You'd never have thought it ten years ago![/QUOTE]
This is an American thing I think, not really getting the fact that session beers are supposed to be 4 or less and good for a fair few pints in a night.

So looking forward to borefts now, set off a week tomorrow, a few cans of gamma ray (I'm thinking they're less likely to gush after a ride from Colchester to harwich) on the ferry, a nice long ride on Friday with a few more local beers in my hotel if I can find a decent beer shop in zoetermeer (DP - reckon I'll have to depend on gall & gall?) Then off to bodegraven on Saturday, I can't think of a beer festival that comes close in it's goodness, really. Then ride it off on Sunday, possibly by way of the after party in Rotterdam (though I'd rather be riding back along the coast I think - headwind depending).


----------



## Haitch (17 Sep 2014)

ceepeebee said:


> a decent beer shop in zoetermeer



Try Slijterij de Vijverhoek. Can't paste the website but Google helps.


----------



## ceepeebee (17 Sep 2014)

Nice one Alan thanks, website is quite the historical monument! Some interesting looking breweries being quoted there


----------



## Haitch (18 Sep 2014)

A sad tale from Berlin in so many ways:


----------



## rich p (18 Sep 2014)

It's 14 guns night - the Innis and Gunn oak IPA was tolerably good and the 13 Guns that underwhelmed me the other night seems to have improved with age.
It happens


----------



## Chromatic (18 Sep 2014)

How long do we have to boycott Thornbridge for? Is it a permanent boycott or are we doing a token period of time just to get the message across to them? I really like their beers and it would be a shame not to indulge ever again.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Sep 2014)

Alan H said:


> A sad tale from Berlin in so many ways:
> 
> View attachment 56661



Do tell.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Sep 2014)

Chromatic said:


> How long do we have to boycott Thornbridge for? Is it a permanent boycott or are we doing a token period of time just to get the message across to them? I really like their beers and it would be a shame not to indulge ever again.



We can glug it in secret, who's to know...


----------



## Chromatic (18 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> We can glug it in secret, who's to know...


 I like your thinking!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Sep 2014)

I'm boycotting A4e.


----------



## rich p (18 Sep 2014)

Scabs
My Thornbridge Chiron is still on the shelf (until I'm desperate at least)


----------



## Chromatic (18 Sep 2014)

I assume you bought it before the boycott, no point in not drinking it if they already have your money.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Sep 2014)

I never liked their shíte anyway.


----------



## Chromatic (18 Sep 2014)

That's told em.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Sep 2014)

Siren and DeMo collab imperial russian stout. Rich dark thick luscious smooth velvety, really good stuff, it's also got cracked black pepper in it which you can really taste. Excellent first rate beer as one would expect, 1 down, 6 to go. Hope they're all as good as this.


----------



## ceepeebee (18 Sep 2014)

dude, I don't boycott them, st petersburg is just too tasty.

A Hobbs' Postman's knock tonight, lots of lovely malt.


----------



## Chromatic (18 Sep 2014)

ceepeebee said:


> dude, I don't boycott them, st petersburg is just too tasty.
> 
> A Hobbs' Postman's knock tonight, *lots of lovely malt*.


That's not how I remember Postman's Knock.


----------



## ceepeebee (18 Sep 2014)

Hobson's even


----------



## smutchin (18 Sep 2014)

I don't mind boycotting Thornbridge. I like Jaipur but I find their beers generally don't live up to their own hype. 

Now, can somebody come up with a good excuse to boycott BrewDog as well?


----------



## Chromatic (18 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> Now, can somebody come up with a good excuse to boycott BrewDog as well?



The stupid name is excuse enough.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> Now, can somebody come up with a good excuse to boycott BrewDog as well?



Not really, don't read anything they say, go to their bars and drink the beer.


----------



## ceepeebee (18 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> I don't mind boycotting Thornbridge. I like Jaipur but I find their beers generally don't live up to their own hype.
> 
> Now, can somebody come up with a good excuse to boycott BrewDog as well?


because they're a bunch of stunt brewers who wish they were still wacky students? Or because they're prone to just chucking hops at stuff for the sake of it? I've not liked many of their beers that I've tried tbh (I'm sounding terribly stroppy lately sorry - must be work showing through)

as 3bm says though, their bars are generally OK


----------



## smutchin (19 Sep 2014)

Yeah, some of their beers are actually quite good, which is possibly the most annoying thing about them. I'd just like a nice clear-cut reason to boycott them (eg they spend their weekends clubbing baby seals to death) so I don't have to worry about whether I like their beer more than I hate their marketing.

Anyway, today's lunchtime tipple is London Fields Love Not War, which they call a "red ale" and I call a "best bitter" (or, at 4.2%, a less strong ESB). Either way, it's a lovely drop. Full bodied. Very well balanced malt and hops. If I weren't running a marathon tomorrow, I'd have another...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> Anyway, today's lunchtime tipple is London Fields Love Not War, which they call a "red ale" and I call a "best bitter" (or, at 4.2%, a less strong ESB). Either way, it's a lovely drop. Full bodied. Very well balanced malt and hops. If I weren't running a marathon tomorrow, I'd have another...
> 
> View attachment 56770



Have another and bollocks to the running.


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> Yeah, some of their beers are actually quite good, which is possibly the most annoying thing about them. I'd just like a nice clear-cut reason to boycott them (eg they spend their weekends clubbing baby seals to death) so I don't have to worry about whether I like their beer more than I hate their marketing.
> 
> Anyway, today's lunchtime tipple is London Fields Love Not War, which they call a "red ale" and I call a "best bitter" (or, at 4.2%, a less strong ESB). Either way, it's a lovely drop. Full bodied. Very well balanced malt and hops. If I weren't running a marathon tomorrow, I'd have another...
> 
> View attachment 56770


Another one!!! So soon?
Great way to get thirsty though, if you needed a reason to glug, that is!


----------



## smutchin (19 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Another one!!! So soon?



It's the lunch hour, not the lunch three hours, alas.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> It's the lunch hour, not the lunch three hours, alas.



Chuck a sickie.

_This post was brought to you by the Association for Responsible Sober Employees._


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> It's the lunch hour, not the lunch three hours, alas.


I meant, another marathon!


----------



## smutchin (19 Sep 2014)

It's that time of year again!
http://kentgreenhopbeer.com/

Unfortunately, I'm going to be away next weekend so will miss the Food & Drink Festival, but I'll have to go out of my way to look for some of the beers at local outlets when I'm back.


----------



## smutchin (19 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> I meant, another marathon!



Ha! Oh yes, I see what you mean. Well, this one is the one I really wanted to do, but it's a hilly trail marathon so the other one was actually part of my training for this one. If that makes sense. Basically, I thought I'd better do a relatively easy one first for practice.

I've been on the wagon for a whole week, thought I'd better be good ahead of the race, but I couldn't resist a swift one at lunchtime today. Carb-loading, innit?


----------



## User169 (19 Sep 2014)

Recorder lesson time...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Sep 2014)




----------



## User169 (19 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


>



Ackshully the bar has those Mumford and Sons (that you Englandshirelanders all like so much) on the jukebox, so you are very very right!


----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Sep 2014)

Shall be sampling these from the local brewery over the weekend, will report back, initial tastings a few weeks ago were very promising


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2014)

uphillstruggler said:


> Shall be sampling these from the local brewery over the weekend, will report back, initial tastings a few weeks ago were very promising
> View attachment 56778


I thought it was an odd name for the beer and the brewery but I see that they're based in Milton Keynes!


----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Sep 2014)

The actual famous concrete cows are literally a stone's throw away.

All the beers are named after local legends or facts. It's a one man show but he does it well.

The dirty cow can was in the final of the independent brewers can awards. No less!

Order some, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Sep 2014)

I'm not in the mood for decent ale tonight after the result of the referendum, so I am punishing myself with Blackthorn Cider from the south of Britain. Followed by whatever other shíte I can find to drink until I can forget all about it - there's maybe even a "pear cider" lying about somewhere.


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Recorder lesson time...
> 
> View attachment 56773


I would sympathise but it seems as if you weren't forced to listen DP, while I had to endure a solo from grandchild #2...
...without a beer either


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> I'm not in the mood for decent ale tonight after the result of the referendum, so I am punishing myself with Blackthorn Cider from the south of Britain. Followed by whatever other shíte I can find to drink until I can forget all about it - there's maybe even a "pear cider" lying about somewhere.


Try brake fluid and tonic. Sure beats Blackthorn cider


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Sep 2014)

The Wild Beer - Indigo Child, English/Italian parents. This isn't my thing at all, flowers, fruit and shíte, it's a sour beer the sort of thing that would be right up @Delftse Post or @User259's street.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Try brake fluid and tonic. Sure beats Blackthorn cider



I have other plans for the brake fluid


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> I would sympathise but it seems as if you weren't forced to listen DP, while I had to endure a solo from grandchild #2...
> ...without a beer either
> 
> View attachment 56786



With the recorder that way up I know you'll be getting some wonderful tunes. Nice posters.


----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> I'm not in the mood for decent ale tonight after the result of the referendum, so I am punishing myself with Blackthorn Cider from the south of Britain. Followed by whatever other shíte I can find to drink until I can forget all about it - there's maybe even a "pear cider" lying about somewhere.



Evening Marmion.

I'm not blow smoke up yer backside but I'm truly happy that it was a no vote. I can und your disappointment but I really think that the Scots will come out of it stronger AND more independent.
For the record, my dad live north of Aberdeen, english through and through, and voted yes.

Whatever happens, I really am glad we're all British still - with all that goes with it.


----------



## User169 (19 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> I would sympathise but it seems as if you weren't forced to listen DP, while I had to endure a solo from grandchild #2...
> ...without a beer either
> 
> View attachment 56786



Great photo Rich!


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2014)

That hypocritical bástard has only gone and drunk the Thornbridge Chiron US IPA.
Pretty average - I may boycott this particular beer - is that okay?


----------



## User169 (19 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The Wild Beer - Indigo Child, English/Italian parents. This isn't my thing at all, flowers, fruit and shíte, it's a sour beer the sort of thing that would be right up @Delftse Post or @User259's street.
> 
> View attachment 56787



Sounds just my thing. Probably means you wont like the Magic Rock/Evil Twin. Best send it my way!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Sep 2014)

Playing it safe now with a Hook Norton Twelve Days.


----------



## User169 (19 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Playing it safe now with a Hook Norton Twelve Days.



Mrs 3bm's dealing with the sours from now on!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Sep 2014)

Last one, as DP always says before embarking on a marathon session. Hawks head and Lervig Juniper and hemp double IPA. It's certainly got a nice hoppy thang going on, there's a wonderful hoppy aroma and a lasting bitterness that's spot on. Good stuff, nice one chaps!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Sep 2014)

Really is the last one now, probably. A flaming ass owl from chez DP, thank you. It's a super strong 11.8%, sweet barley wine style lovelyness beer, smashing!


----------



## ceepeebee (19 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Last one, as DP always says before embarking on a marathon session. Hawks head and Lervig Juniper and hemp double IPA. It's certainly got a nice hoppy thang going on, there's a wonderful hoppy aroma and a lasting bitterness that's spot on. Good stuff, nice one chaps!
> 
> View attachment 56801


Oh, lervig do a really nice collaboration with ..... Magic rock I think, a farmhouse ale. Is very very tasty


----------



## User169 (20 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Really is the last one now, probably. A flaming ass owl from chez DP, thank you. It's a super strong 11.8%, sweet barley wine style lovelyness beer, smashing!
> 
> View attachment 56808



That beer's called "O buurman, wat doet u nu?" - oh neighbour, what are you doing?

It's a quote from a Dutch movie called Flodder. This is the scene - pretty self-explanatory and NSFW..


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWv2VzDgE0k&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> That beer's called "O buurman, wat doet u nu?" - oh neighbour, what are you doing?
> 
> It's a quote from a Dutch movie called Flodder. This is the scene - pretty self-explanatory and NSFW..
> 
> ...




Gosh, wonder what they were doing?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Sep 2014)

Just trying another of those Tesco/Brew Dog Yank double IPA's, bloody nice stuff. Good old Tesco, always rated them.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Sep 2014)

I visited LIDL today and picked up some of their offerings. Their selection was not too inspiring compared to Aldi but I have Belhaven St Andrews Ale, Perlenbacher Premium Pils, and Franziskaner Weissbier. By need to walk the dogs first.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> I visited LIDL today and picked up some of their offerings. Their selection was not too inspiring compared to Aldi but I have Belhaven St Andrews Ale, Perlenbacher Premium Pils, and Franziskaner Weissbier. By need to walk the dogs first.



**** the dogs, so to speak.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> **** the dogs, so to speak.



That's them walked but they appear to be rather energetic tonight and are rolling around the floor and jumping about the groundfloor with assorted toys. I'll have to hold onto my glass or empty it very quickly top guard against spillage in the event of mad dogs crashing into me.


----------



## smutchin (20 Sep 2014)

The goody bag from today's marathon included a can of non-alcoholic Bavaria lager. I know alcohol-free beer is quite fashionable in cyclocross circles (isotonic, innit) but I didn't know it had also crossed over into running.

It wasn't too bad, actually - useful for washing down the post-race painkillers. Now I'm home, I'm having some real beer (a bottle of the homebrew Belgian Christmas ale which has been conditioning for seven months) to properly take my mind off the aches and pains. Yeah, I know it's three months early. Don't care.


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Sep 2014)

Bragdy Conwy's "Shipwreck IPA".

Floral at the first taste, with bitter hops and citrus coming through (tending slightly more to bitter). As an old stick in the mud who mostly likes citrussy/bitter pales, not too sure about this one, personally, but worth trying (if you can find it - oddly, it;'s not on their website). Bottle conditioned too.


----------



## ceepeebee (20 Sep 2014)

So this is happening....


----------



## ceepeebee (20 Sep 2014)

It's much more sour than I expected, not the usual rounded flavour with a boozy edge, this almost feels like it's actually had the whisky added to it. Was a bit taken aback at first but as it's breathing it's smoothing out beautifully.

Mrs ceepeebee though has just opened a mikkeller coffee barley wine which is stunning.


----------



## rich p (20 Sep 2014)

Just got in from one of those wedding thingies where you start on prosecco at 3.30, carry on thru the event with red, white and more Prosecco with a solid top up of ...
You wouldn't believe howlong it's takem .me o oproof redthisfor clarity


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> You wouldn't believe howlong it's takem .me o oproof redthisfor clarity


Not lomng enough you odl pishead


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Sep 2014)

Was back at my lovely new local taproom, Stone City Ales, yesterday to sample three of their latest offerings: a 6% Red Rye Ale, which was lovely, very rich and rounded but also with 35IBU, not underdone in the hops department. Then there was a collaboration with Nickelbrook, an American Wheat, which looked like it was hardly there at all (very pale yellow) but was very tart and refreshing, and finally a pumpkin saison - which was good, but really the pumpkin offset the sourness a little too much for my liking. I'm sure it will be a very soft and welcoming introduction to saisons for those who don't know them.


----------



## User169 (21 Sep 2014)

ceepeebee said:


> So this is happening....
> View attachment 56886



Man that looks nice. I had the bourbon BA one a couple of weeks ago and that was excellent.


----------



## User169 (21 Sep 2014)

A new cafe has opened in town doing a kind of British thang. Fried breaky, high tea (which the Dutch love) and British ales, er, Guinness and Carlsberg, FFS!


----------



## ceepeebee (21 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Man that looks nice. I had the bourbon BA one a couple of weeks ago and that was excellent.


It was so different to the bourbon one, the peatiness and medicinal tastes were so far in the front that nothing else stood a chance. It was good, but there wasn't really any imperial stout left....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> A new cafe has opened in town doing a kind of British thang. Fried breaky, high tea (which the Dutch love) and British ales, er, Guinness and Carlsberg, FFS!



Oh man, no John Smith's extra smooth?!


----------



## User169 (21 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Oh man, no John Smith's extra smooth?!



Ha! That's what I thought - could have been worse! 

Mind you with two pubs within 50 metres that recently have had Jaipur (which I boycotted of course!), Fullers ESB, assorted Brewdogs and Fyne Ales on tap, I won't be visiting for the beer (although they have some decent looking clotted cream).


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> A new cafe has opened in town doing a kind of British thang. Fried breaky, high tea (which the Dutch love) and British ales, er, Guinness and Carlsberg, FFS!


A pal of mine used to ask for lager by saying, "Whatever, just get me one of the Carls." (Meaning -ing, or -berg)


----------



## rich p (21 Sep 2014)

John the Monkey said:


> A pal of mine used to ask for lager by saying, "Whatever, just get me one of the Carls." (Meaning -ing, or -berg)


Not a Carl Jung's Special?


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Not a Carl Jung's Special?



If it tasted watery enough, and sponsored enough sports, I daresay he could have been persuaded.


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Just got in from one of those wedding thingies where you start on prosecco at 3.30, carry on thru the event with red, white and more Prosecco with a solid top up of ...
> You wouldn't believe howlong it's takem .me o oproof redthisfor clarity



was following their van a couple of weeks ago and decided to do a little research on their wares, this was the one that appealed to me. hopefully down that way soon.


----------



## smutchin (24 Sep 2014)

#toteshilar


----------



## ceepeebee (25 Sep 2014)

Had the Tocalmatto/brewfist/de molen "Mild I'd like to drink" last night - such a nice beer, so not really a mild....

Right, just packing up the carradice, 2x Beavertwon Black bettys to go in, Borefts here I come!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Sep 2014)

Posh do at one of the Cambridge colleges last night, a thoroughly decent and well-kept Adnams Southwold on tap, nice 3.8% session beer with a good hoppy finish. Prior to that had a couple of Leffe brune sharpeners in a hotel bar, not the best beer ever but good and way above the alternative creamflow shite or continental lager, nice just to have the choice really.


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Posh do at one of the Cambridge colleges last night, a thoroughly decent and well-kept Adnams Southwold on tap, nice 3.8% session beer with a good hoppy finish. Prior to that had a couple of Leffe brune sharpeners in a hotel bar, not the best beer ever but good and way above the alternative creamflow shite or continental lager, nice just to have the choice really.


Your alma mater 3BM?

I had a St Austell Proper Job to accompany my Thai yellow curry - well, to accompany the cooking of it...


----------



## theclaud (25 Sep 2014)

I've got the Big Red Beer.


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2014)

I'm on my way - put one in the bin for me.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Your alma mater 3BM?
> 
> I had a St Austell Proper Job to accompany my Thai yellow curry - well, to accompany the cooking of it...
> 
> View attachment 57452



I was at Oxford,* rich.




*Speedwell Infants and St Nicholas Primary.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Sep 2014)

Adnams Southwold IPA, a 6.7%er, quite a nice clean beer, maybe a bit too clean, not as good as the BDog which is more of a flowery ragged sort of a scruffy IPA and all the better for it. It does say serve chilled which I didn't, got another one so I'll try that a bit cooler.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Sep 2014)

@rich p is that rice in the saucepan? Delia would be turning in her grave if she was dead.


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> @rich p is that rice in the saucepan? Delia would be turning in her grave if she was dead.


Noodles dear boy, noodles


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Noodles dear boy, noodles



Phew!


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Phew!


I got a right wigging by my poncey kids once for serving naan with a Thai curry - never again


----------



## theclaud (25 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> I got a right wigging by my poncey kids once for serving naan with a Thai curry - never again


Wonder where they get this poncery from...


----------



## ceepeebee (26 Sep 2014)

Greetings from ..... Somewhere near sassenheim. I can confirm that cans of beaver town black Betty do not gush all over the shop, even if you have just done 50km on the streets of London and a typical sustrans route.


----------



## User169 (26 Sep 2014)

ceepeebee said:


> Greetings from ..... Somewhere near sassenheim. I can confirm that cans of beaver town black Betty do not gush all over the shop, even if you have just done 50km on the streets of London and a typical sustrans route.


 
Looks a bit grim out there!


----------



## ceepeebee (26 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Looks a bit grim out there!


It wasn't too bad, bit of a sprinkling round noordwijk as I left the coast route but it's been a decent day. Hitting the teeth of the headwind was a bit of a killer mind you, fortunately it didn't happen too often.

This hotel is bloody miles from anywhere (and in the most confusing town I've ever cycled round) so I just nipped to gall & gall round the corner and picked up 6 beers from various Dutch and belgian breweries, including a couple of Ij's, a pater witkap triple and a lovely lovely moeder oberste.


----------



## User169 (26 Sep 2014)

Hop on the train to Delft and I'll take you out for a beer!


----------



## User169 (26 Sep 2014)

Nogne Imp Rye Porter. Now I've got the glass, I feel very much better!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Sep 2014)

Fuller's 1845, strong English ale at its finest, shame they can't do strong beer like this up north, they can in Scotland...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Hop on the train to Delft and I'll take you out for a beer!



Be afraid...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Sep 2014)

A couple of favourites, Tundra Wheat Beer from Black Wolf Brewery, McEwan's Champion Ale (7.3% to prove 3BMs strong beer theory correct), and a couple of German beers that Aldi had in stock that made me come over all "Bros"


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Sep 2014)

Punk IPA, The Dog...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> A couple of favourites, Tundra Wheat Beer from Black Wolf Brewery, McEwan's Champion Ale (7.3% to prove 3BMs strong beer theory correct), and a couple of German beers that Aldi had in stock that made me come over all "Bros"
> View attachment 57530



Champions a great beer, strong and sweet, like an anti rich p.

Have you tried an Old Jock, so to speak?
That's a really nice beer, they do the one with the Raven on the label too, can't remember the name just now but it's lovely stuff, is it Broughton? summat like.


----------



## User169 (26 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Be afraid...



Kid gloves, 3BM (made from real kids).


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Champions a great beer, strong and sweet, like an anti rich p.



Aye, a surprisingly good effort from McEwan's.
I could tell you a story about me when I was still in my pram and McEwans, but I won't.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Kid gloves, 3BM (made from real kids).



Oh you brute.


----------



## User169 (26 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> I could tell you a story about me when I was still in my pram and McEwans, but I won't.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Pic of rich p



I've already given it more attention than it deserves


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Have you tried an Old Jock, so to speak?



Aye, I like Old Jock.


----------



## User169 (27 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Oh you brute.



Speaking of which, I'm in that London next month for a couple of evenings if you fancy a swift wine glass of ale or two!


----------



## theclaud (27 Sep 2014)

Yesterday, JHB and Bishop's Farewell from Oakham. What will this evening hold?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Speaking of which, I'm in that London next month for a couple of evenings if you fancy a swift wine glass of ale or two!



Sounds good, chuck some dates and I'll see if I can sort something out.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Sep 2014)

theclaud said:


> Yesterday, JHB and Bishop's Farewell from Oakham. What will this evening hold?
> 
> View attachment 57589



Did you get your fancy write up from the tasting notes?


----------



## theclaud (27 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Did you get your fancy write up from the tasting notes?


No the Mumbles Ale House is the one with the notes. The Otley is served at the other one, which would regard notes as too poncey. Talking of ponces, apparently it's a significant birthday today. I will raise a few jars to the ridiculous old lush.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Sep 2014)

I went to the co-op tonight and refused to spend £2.65 of beer that is £1.45 in Aldi - so tonight I am drinking 75p a can cider.


----------



## theclaud (27 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> I went to the co-op tonight and refused to spend £2.65 of beer that is £1.45 in Aldi - *so tonight I am drinking 75p a can cider.*



That'll learn 'em.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Sep 2014)

theclaud said:


> No the Mumbles Ale House is the one with the notes. The Otley is served at the other one, which would regard notes as too poncey. Talking of ponces, apparently it's significant birthday today. I will raise a few jars to the ridiculous old lush.



I'll slurp a mouthful cheap cider in his honour - far more fitting


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Sep 2014)

theclaud said:


> That'll learn 'em.



I am only deserving of cheap cider


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> I'll slurp a mouthful cheap cider in his honour - far more fitting



In that case I'm swigging screen wash out of the bottle.


----------



## theclaud (27 Sep 2014)

Not cloudy - just settling...


----------



## ceepeebee (27 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Hop on the train to Delft and I'll take you out for a beer!


Bugger! Didn't see this til now!


----------



## ceepeebee (27 Sep 2014)

Oh, and DP, your mate that makes the ice cream is a freaking genius, the rooie dop oatmeal stout eisbock ice cream is one of the best things I've ever eaten.

I have a lot to report back on, but I'm rather done in right now... And I'm riding again in the morning (probably through wasenaar to the coast then up a bit and down all the way to hoek)


----------



## User169 (28 Sep 2014)

ceepeebee said:


> Oh, and DP, your mate that makes the ice cream is a freaking genius, the rooie dop oatmeal stout eisbock ice cream is one of the best things I've ever eaten.
> 
> I have a lot to report back on, but I'm rather done in right now... And I'm riding again in the morning (probably through wasenaar to the coast then up a bit and down all the way to hoek)



Glad you liked it - I'll pass that on to Jasper! 

I saw you rated Uiltjes "Mind Your Step" too. I'm going to hit up the After Festival in Rotterdam this afternoon - really hope they have Mind Your Step.


----------



## ceepeebee (28 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Glad you liked it - I'll pass that on to Jasper!
> 
> I saw you rated Uiltjes "Mind Your Step" too. I'm going to hit up the After Festival in Rotterdam this afternoon - really hope they have Mind Your Step.


Yeah, it was my beer of the festival, ridiculously smooth.

Some of my friends are going to the after party, but I've decided against it, a lot of the trip is about the riding for me and the schlep down to Rotterdam and then along the maas just doesn't have the appeal of the green heart and the lf1/beach path..


----------



## User169 (28 Sep 2014)

ceepeebee said:


> Yeah, it was my beer of the festival, ridiculously smooth.
> 
> Some of my friends are going to the after party, but I've decided against it, a lot of the trip is about the riding for me and the schlep down to Rotterdam and then along the maas just doesn't have the appeal of the green heart and the lf1/beach path..



Cracking day out there cpb! 

Just had a quick blast and am now sitting in the garden enjoying a Mind Your Step. The dude in the beer store was raving about it too.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Just had a quick blast and am now sitting in the garden enjoying a Mind Your Step.



You've got your priorities sorted, I finished my blast and then returned some sleep-over kids and got on with some decorating. Going to have a beer break now though.


----------



## ceepeebee (28 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Cracking day out there cpb!
> 
> Just had a quick blast and am now sitting in the garden enjoying a Mind Your Step. The dude in the beer store was raving about it too.


I'm just at the south end of noordwijk after a big circle of zoetermeer, almost hit your town but realised I needed to be going in the opposite direction. Been through wasenaar, back of katwijk etc and now I've got the long glorious run down the coast. Might have to stop for a now traditional palm at the pavilion in the downs just past katwijk.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Sep 2014)

Magic Rock Evil Twin Pogonophobia, AKA fear of beards. Sour and fruity, a bit like rich p. It's OK but not really my kind of thing, again. Sorry DP, I should have sent you all this, you can have the last 2 but I'm keeping the glass.


----------



## User169 (28 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Magic Rock Evil Twin Pogonophobia, AKA fear of beards. Sour and fruity, a bit like rich p. It's OK but not really my kind of thing, again. Sorry DP, I should have sent you all this, you can have the last 2 but I'm keeping the glass.
> 
> View attachment 57638



Sod the glass. I so want that friendly-looking bottle opener!


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2014)

I wasn't going to have a beer this early but you buggers have whet my palate, so I'll wet my palate.


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2014)

Hooky Double Stout - which I am after my double portion of Mexican chilli...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Hooky Double Stout - which I am after my double portion of Mexican chilli...
> 
> View attachment 57644



Attaboy supporting our local industry.


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Attaboy supporting our local industry.


You have a sombrero milliner in Hook Norton!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Sep 2014)

From last Saturday - Hepworth's "Prospect" ale.

A nice enough pale - floral at first, with bitter tastes coming through into the aftertaste. It seemed quite light to me, maybe better suited to a summer evening, sat outside.


----------



## smutchin (30 Sep 2014)

Just back from a few days in Lisbon, where the best thing that can be said of the beer is that it's cheap. On the whole, the choice extends to either Sagres or Super Bock. And that's about it. I did discover an interesting-looking cervejaria but wasn't able to convince my wife it should be part of our sightseeing itinerary. Perhaps that was a lucky escape for both of us because it doesn't sound that great from the reviews anyway (ffs, I got over the whole fake monks serving beer thing after a few visits to the original Belgo many, many years ago).

My parents fared better on their recent trip to northern France and very kindly brought me back a couple of bottles of "2 Caps" from the Brasserie des 2 Caps:
http://www.2caps.fr/

Actual proper British-style ale, bottle conditioned and everything. Looking forward to cracking one open later.


----------



## ceepeebee (30 Sep 2014)

I'm sure I've had a had a couple of their beers. North Western French beers don't get the love they deserve, there's some real crackers.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Sep 2014)

yummee.


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2014)

Tuesday pub night has been postponed till Wednesdays so I shared a bottle of Paul Mas Marsanne tonight - white wine's not alcoholic, right?
OT, a friend told me yesterday morning that he had a bit of a hangover from a bottle of red on Sunday night. I said that I always have to share my bottle with the wife. He said, I shared the first bottle...


----------



## smutchin (30 Sep 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> <Sheps Double Stout>
> 
> yummee.



I've had that a few times. It's surprisingly good.


----------



## brand (30 Sep 2014)

Gave a mate of bottle of Sloe gin, drunk it in one night. Wife said he was crying watching a film. Had to crawl upstairs. Doesn't drink that often but I am working on it...the whole bottle 70c. Had the worst hangover of his life. Stayed in bed all day....an entire bottle!! Said it was lovely... no I am not giving you another!


----------



## brand (30 Sep 2014)

I have 6 bottles of 1999 11% harvest ale John Willie Lees and a 30 year old bottle of port bought 3 years ago. So 33 years old bought from Aldi. Waiting for a reason to drink them! Also have some 12% which say do not drink for 25 years from I think the 70s. Should be ready by now but cannot bring myself to drink it. Possibly gone off by now?


----------



## smutchin (30 Sep 2014)

Pretty good. Very quaffable. Has a flavour that's something like what I imagine you'd get if you aimed to make a good full-bodied pilsner but used a Belgian yeast to give it that estery, farmyardy character. A bit like a tripel but much lighter at a mere 6%. Mmmmmm.


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Oct 2014)

ceepeebee said:


> I'm sure I've had a had a couple of their beers. North Western French beers don't get the love they deserve, there's some real crackers.


Never had 2Caps, but I can speak highly of La Touquettoise, La Marquenterre and St Rieul.

From the larger brewers, I like Ch'ti Ambrée


----------



## theclaud (2 Oct 2014)

Arguably not a good idea as pint no. 4 on a school night...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Oct 2014)

Do you want a ****ing flake in that?!!!!


----------



## rich p (2 Oct 2014)

Last night the local had the remnants of a beer fest on offer
I had 2 pints of the Good Boy - dark and fruity
and the Arundel Castle - good bitter session ale


----------



## User169 (3 Oct 2014)

Earl Grey IPA from Emelisse. Not really that successful. A bit too much of the air freshened about it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Oct 2014)

Earl Ponce...


----------



## rich p (3 Oct 2014)

Tonight I'm off to the Brighton Beer Dispensary again to check out their Oktober Fest weekend.
The girl who runs it is German and has promised me interesting German beers and food.
Probably schnitzel, pork knuckle and sauerkraut. Could be fun.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Oct 2014)

Our local brewery is doing an Oktoberfest too, I don't fancy any beer tonight though...


----------



## rich p (3 Oct 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 58083
> Earl Grey IPA from Emelisse. Not really that successful. A bit too much of the air freshened about it.


apropos of nothing, I just took the trouble to google 'massaganian'.
Who knew Basingstoke was so exciting! (Well, you did, of course, but you know what I mean)

_It was once the target of a rowdy rabble – known locally as the Massaganians – who tried to drive away the drink-abstaining influence of the Salvation Army in Basingstoke. 
The rabble themselves were under the influence of alcohol, often plied to them by local brewers and publicans._


----------



## rich p (3 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Our local brewery is doing an Oktoberfest too, I don't fancy any beer tonight though...


I'm not so green as cabbage or summmink


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Oct 2014)

I really don't, 3 days in Munich have cured me. Be alright tomoz tho.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Oct 2014)

I am unable to partake of beer due to being "on call" for work  Boo.


----------



## rich p (3 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I really don't, 3 days in Munich have cured me. Be alright tomoz tho.


Rest up the liver then.
Don't go to Basingstoke though or the massaganians will think you're Sally Army and stone you


----------



## User169 (3 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Who knew Basingstoke was so exciting! (Well, you did, of course, but you know what I mean)_._



Paging @theclaud and she's even been to Swing Swang Lane!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Oct 2014)

Well I just looked up Swing Swang Lane but I was diverted by this story of everyday Basingstoke folk.

http://www.basingstokegazette.co.uk...rier_bags_in_Basingstoke_is_sentenced/?ref=ar


----------



## rich p (3 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Well I just looked up Swing Swang Lane but I was diverted by this story of everyday Basingstoke folk.
> 
> http://www.basingstokegazette.co.uk...rier_bags_in_Basingstoke_is_sentenced/?ref=ar


A 15 quid victim surcharge. That should make up for the over-egged profit-gate at Tescos
Every little helps


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Who knew Basingstoke was so exciting! (Well, you did, of course, but you know what I mean)
> 
> _It was once the target of a rowdy rabble – known locally as the Massaganians – who tried to drive away the drink-abstaining influence of the Salvation Army in Basingstoke.
> The rabble themselves were under the influence of alcohol, often plied to them by local brewers and publicans._


They don't call it "Amazingstoke" for nothing.


----------



## Crackle (3 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> apropos of nothing, I just took the trouble to google 'massaganian'.
> Who knew Basingstoke was so exciting! (Well, you did, of course, but you know what I mean)
> 
> _It was once the target of a rowdy rabble – known locally as the Massaganians – who tried to drive away the drink-abstaining influence of the Salvation Army in Basingstoke.
> The rabble themselves were under the influence of alcohol, often plied to them by local brewers and publicans._


You know dp wrote the wiki entry don't you.


----------



## fossyant (3 Oct 2014)

Stop talking about beer. Been roped into Stoptober. Pah..


----------



## The Brewer (3 Oct 2014)

Selling some of my brewing gear if anyone's interested

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331333135989?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2648


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Oct 2014)

The Brewer said:


> Selling some of my brewing gear if anyone's interested
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331333135989?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2648



That's some pretty hardcore stuff, respeck!


----------



## User169 (3 Oct 2014)

BrewDogs latest experiment/gimmick. 

Same basic recipe, brewed to four different strengths: pale ale, IPA, DIPA and barley wine.

Ok, but the basic recipe is a bit bland. On to the barley wine now, which has a bit of hot alcohol which I like, but isn't quite sticky enough.

Nice packaging.


----------



## rich p (4 Oct 2014)

German night at the BBD involved a pint of Marzen Kostritzer - couldn't finish it. Reverted back to Old Red Eye and Brighton Bier Underdog.
I had a paprika bratwurst with a pint of chips so a German/English equivalent of Franglais.
Gerglish? Engman?


----------



## User169 (4 Oct 2014)

Kicking off with a flanders-style sour ale from a Belgo-Italian combo. It's not bad, but after a couple of swigs my chest started burning. Just looked at the label (which is superb by the way) a bit more closely and it's 11.5%.

Edit: it's Belgo-Spanish akshully.


----------



## srw (4 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Do you want a ****ing flake in that?!!!!
> 
> View attachment 58032


Ein Prosit, ein Prosit, gemuetlichkeit...

(repeat every 20 minutes until bored and pissed)


----------



## srw (4 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> German night at the BBD involved a pint of Marzen Kostritzer - couldn't finish it. Reverted back to Old Red Eye and Brighton Bier Underdog.
> I had a paprika bratwurst with a pint of chips so a German/English equivalent of Franglais.
> Gerglish? Engman?
> 
> View attachment 58128


Deutschlish


----------



## User169 (4 Oct 2014)

The Brewer said:


> Selling some of my brewing gear if anyone's interested
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331333135989?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2648



Why are you selling TB? I'm hoping you haven't decided to knock brewing on the head!


----------



## User169 (4 Oct 2014)

Those blimmin Italians! 

Coffee stout made with spaghetti - I kid you not - and aged in grappa barrels.

A classic coffee stout with slight grappa aroma, but proper spirit burn. A triumph - love it!!


----------



## theclaud (4 Oct 2014)

I've been at work since 6:30am so I knew that


Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 58167
> Those blimmin Italians!
> 
> Coffee stout made with spaghetti - I kid you not - and aged in grappa barrels.
> ...


Mental. I'd give it a go though.


----------



## User169 (4 Oct 2014)

theclaud said:


> I've been at work since 6:30am so I knew that
> 
> .



You pretend slacker, lol!


----------



## rich p (4 Oct 2014)

I thought we'd better sample tomorrow's barrel, just for quality control purposes...

It seems to pass muster ...


----------



## srw (4 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> I thought we'd better sample tomorrow's barrel, just for quality control purposes...
> 
> It seems to pass muster ...
> 
> View attachment 58168


You look different, somehow.


----------



## rich p (4 Oct 2014)

srw said:


> You look different, somehow.


The op was worth every penny, I think you'll agree


----------



## User169 (4 Oct 2014)

Last one! Fullers imp stout. Pretty decent.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Oct 2014)

Tonight I am having:


----------



## rich p (4 Oct 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 58174
> 
> Last one! Fullers imp stout. Pretty decent.


Last one tonight, ever or from the supply?


----------



## rich p (4 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> Tonight I am having:



I'm guessing that is straight from the sump, you hard Scottish git?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Oct 2014)

And:


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Oct 2014)

And also this:


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Oct 2014)

And finally this, outta a bottle:
http://www.belhaven.co.uk/belhaven/belhavenblack.php


----------



## theclaud (4 Oct 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> You pretend slacker, lol!


I have no memory of typing that so I don't know where I was going with it. I am having an industrious blip and will be back to proper slacking at the earliest opportunity...


----------



## rich p (4 Oct 2014)

theclaud said:


> I have no memory of typing that so I don't know where I was going with it. I am having an industrious blip and will be back to proper slacking at the earliest opportunity...


Claud's a bit slack...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Oct 2014)

Just picked up a few Canadian seasonals and specials for home consumption... 

Muskoka Harvest Ale (88% on Beer Advocate)




Unibroue Ephémere Cranberry (82% on Beer Advocate)




and, last but not least, Flying Monkeys (92% on Beer Advocate, and desscribed elsewhere as 'the world's most perfect dessert beer')


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Oct 2014)

Tonight;







Lancaster Black stout. Really nice one this - the smoky flavour you'd expect at first, becoming a lighter citrus hoppiness.


----------



## The Brewer (4 Oct 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Why are you selling TB? I'm hoping you haven't decided to knock brewing on the head!



Just scaling back to a reasonable level, having 300 litres of beer in the shed made me think 
I have a little 50 litre brewery that's not as flash but makes just as good beer and it takes up soo much less room


----------



## theclaud (4 Oct 2014)

Some poncey tasting notes for @rich p. I didn't get to try the Haka - it sold out in six hours. But it will be back. Oakham JHB for me tonight, and Arbor's Blue Sky Drinking.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> I'm guessing that is straight from the sump, you hard Scottish git?



I'll tell you what, it's bloody lovely.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> I'll tell you what, it's bloody lovely.



It's been 'sold out' for ages, have they made some more for general sale then or it is for jocks only?

Edit: scrap that, I'm thinking of Engineers Reserve. Duh...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It's been 'sold out' for ages, have they made some more for general sale then or it is for jocks only?



I spotted it in Morrisons in Hawick today - I was surprised to see it, but only got one bottle; I wish I had got a lot more as it'll be a long while til I am back that way.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Oct 2014)

Black Isle organic Red Kite Ale. A lovely beer, malty with a nice crisp bitterness to it. Och.






Nice graphic on the label too.


----------



## smutchin (5 Oct 2014)

The old landlord of my local used to stock that - he discovered it on his honeymoon, which was on the Black Isle. Nice beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Oct 2014)

smutchin said:


> The old landlord of my local used to stock that - he discovered it on his honeymoon, which was on the Black Isle. Nice beer.



Middle-class nobber alert! I got mine delivered with my organic veg box.


----------



## User169 (5 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Black Isle organic Red Kite Ale. A lovely beer, malty with a nice crisp bitterness to it. Och.
> 
> 
> Nice graphic on the label too.



Early doors!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Oct 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Early doors!



Ha! Just back from the pub?


----------



## User169 (5 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Last one tonight, ever or from the supply?



Turns out I, er, nodded off after that post having had about one sup of the Fullers. On the other hand I can only say that I wish more breakfasts were as civilised as today's!


----------



## User169 (5 Oct 2014)

A fairly absta, absteme, abstempuo, abstemouse, oh you know what I mean, afternoon at Kasteel DP.

From L-R.

A Dutch bokbier - usually horribly sweet, but this had a decent amount of cascade and was aged on oak, so half decent.

A DIPA from Bizkaia. Wow! Terrific. Passion fruit and mandarin flavour, lots of bitterness balanced with a decent slug of malt. Reminds me a bit of Heady Topper.

21g from DeMo. This is 21g hops/litre. This is superb, but typically and frustratingly DeMo. Whilst they occasionally kick out a world-beater like this, they don't half brew some stinkers!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Oct 2014)

Duv


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Oct 2014)

That reminds me, I am off on a weeks holiday as of next Saturday and shall be driving via the Black Isle, so I might stop and get a few...and there is a Morrisons in Inverness so I can stop and get some Oil Engine Oil as well - happy holiday beckons


----------



## theclaud (5 Oct 2014)

Session bitter time. Picked this wildcard with the silly Dickensian theme over a tried-and-trusted Otley and two very good Celts! Really rather good. Proper hoppy and well-balanced, with a pleasing bright red hue.












I was also gifted a comedy vegetable:


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Oct 2014)

Great pub pic @theclaud. 
Are all those LPs that jazz shïte?


----------



## slowmotion (5 Oct 2014)

My daughter took me to a tour of the London Fields Brewery this afternoon, including a sampling. A late birthday present. There were just the two of us on the tour and our guide was brilliant. We spent an hour and a half in the bar afterwards amongst a jolly crowd of hipsters. Great fun. We tried their craft lager, a couple of ales, and a porter. It's well worth a visit and only two minutes walk from London Fields mainline railway station.

http://londonfieldsbrewery.co.uk/tap-room/#


----------



## theclaud (5 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Great pub pic @theclaud.
> Are all those LPs that jazz shïte?


Yeah people keep unloading loads of that kind of crap on me...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Oct 2014)

theclaud said:


> Yeah people keep unloading loads of that kind of crap on me...



Bastards too tight to get a skip?


----------



## slowmotion (5 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3313392, member: 259"]Isn't that a contradiction in terms?[/QUOTE]
They were a happy crew. I think it must have been something to do with the fact that a fair amount of beer was on tap and they seemed to be in there for the duration.


----------



## rich p (5 Oct 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Turns out I, er, nodded off after that post having had about one sup of the Fullers. On the other hand I can only say that I wish more breakfasts were as civilised as today's!


My son, 31,as they say in the papers, is on the wagon! He says he needs a break after a summer of excess, but worryingly says he feels better than he has done for years.
He's a great disappointment to me.


----------



## User169 (5 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> My son, 31,as they say in the papers, is on the wagon! He says he needs a break after a summer of excess, but worryingly says he feels better than he has done for years.
> He's a great disappointment to me.



I'm going to knock it on the head for a couple of weeks too (marathon coming up). Meantime..


----------



## Crackle (5 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> My son, 31,as they say in the papers, is on the wagon! He says he needs a break after a summer of excess, but worryingly says he feels better than he has done for years.
> He's a great disappointment to me.


Why are you not still partying?


----------



## rich p (5 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Why are you not still partying?


I got them to arrive at 2pm so they could all bugger off by 8 and leave me in peace


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Oct 2014)

theclaud said:


> Session bitter time. Picked this wildcard with the silly Dickensian theme over a tried-and-trusted Otley and two very good Celts! Really rather good. Proper hoppy and well-balanced, with a pleasing bright red hue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They do a pale called "David Hopperfield" - I tried it at a beer festival, and it's really, really, really bitter. Worth trying, just for the sheer excess of it - I think I liked it, but I could stand to make sure next time I see it available.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Oct 2014)

Russian Doll Barley Wine on tap, very nice, quite subtle considering it's a 10% beer. Typically it's been served slightly too cold, I'll give it a minute to warm up see if we get anything else out of it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Oct 2014)

BrewDog Cocoa Psycho, imperial Russian stout with choc and coffee, been informed it won gold at the World Craft Beer awards in the imperial Russian stout with choc and coffee catagory. It's a belter ackshly, the darkest beer in the world too I rec judging by the colour of the head!


----------



## rich p (6 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 58356
> 
> 
> BrewDog Cocoa Psycho, imperial Russian stout with choc and coffee, been informed it won gold at the World Craft Beer awards in the imperial Russian stout with choc and coffee catagory. It's a belter ackshly, the darkest beer in the world too I rec judging by the colour of the head!


It seems that your liver has recovered from Munich!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> It seems that your liver has recovered from Munich!



It would be rude not to visit a BrewDog bar when you're in a city with one.


----------



## theclaud (7 Oct 2014)

Choices, choices!


----------



## rich p (7 Oct 2014)

I've just signed up for a beer and cheese tasting at our local poncey offie. Should be fun!
This bloke is doing the talking stuff

_Cheese and wine is fine, but cheese and beer is better!
Join the Quaff Fiveways team and Brighton-based food journalist and cheese writer __Patrick McGuigan__ for a night of fermented frolics on Thursday 23 October. We'll be pairing some of the shop's best craft beers with a range of British and Continental cheeses as we explore a world beyond Port and Stilton. 
The informal tasting will see a range of different beer styles from Quaff's extensive range of traditional and modern craft ales matched with artisan cheeses from farmhouse and new wave cheesemakers. Expect short talks about the people behind the products, serving tips and why ale and curds are the ultimate match_.


----------



## smutchin (7 Oct 2014)

Excellent! Completely agree with that sentiment. Beer is so much better with cheese than wine.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> I've just signed up for a beer and cheese tasting at our local poncey offie. Should be fun!
> This bloke is doing the talking stuff
> 
> _Cheese and wine is fine, but cheese and beer is better!
> ...



See Harvey's won the best imperial stout at the WBA, looks a good un too, might have to track some down. Hooky won best 4% bitter again! Harviestoun on the list too. And some foreign stuff.

http://www.worldbeerawards.com/2014/europe/

Edit: Hooky 12 Days won best porter 

Edit 2: just seen some other awards, utter nonsense!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Oct 2014)

Had a friend staying from Brazil for a while so thought I should introduce him to some fine Ales.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Oct 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Had a friend staying from Brazil for a while so thought I should introduce him to some fine Ales.



When are you going to get them then?


----------



## ianrauk (7 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> When are you going to get them then?




You didn't honestly think there was only one of each did you?


----------



## rich p (7 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> See Harvey's won the best imperial stout at the WBA, looks a good un too, might have to track some down. Hooky won best 4% bitter again! Harviestoun on the list too. And some foreign stuff.
> 
> http://www.worldbeerawards.com/2014/europe/
> 
> ...


I haven't tried the Harveys one but I'll have a look for it too.


----------



## theclaud (8 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> I've just signed up for a beer and cheese tasting at our local poncey offie. Should be fun!
> This bloke is doing the talking stuff
> 
> _Cheese and wine is fine, but cheese and beer is better!
> ...



Cheese Writer! New Wave Cheesemakers!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Oct 2014)

Beer and wine tasting would be better, and some dairylea triangles for afters.


----------



## User169 (8 Oct 2014)

Just the one midweeker: a Belgian-style quad from To Ol. Not bad at all - touch of barley wine about it.

Not entirely convinced by the name - it's the sort of thing though that the scandis seem to find terribly clever.


----------



## rich p (8 Oct 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 58441
> 
> 
> Just the one midweeker: a Belgian-style quad from To Ol. Not bad at all - touch of barley wine about it.
> ...


Carbo loading DP?


----------



## rich p (8 Oct 2014)

I diverted via Lewes today to visit Harveys Brewery shop - a place of sheer delight.
I picked up a selection of their bottled beers including the award-winning double stout mentioned by 3BM upthread.
Tasty, malty and very treacly - I lack the erudition to wax as lyrical as @John the Monkey or, dare I say it, @theclaud 

the shop





the beer selection






the double stout


----------



## John the Monkey (8 Oct 2014)

theclaud said:


> ...New Wave Cheesemakers!


Bouffant hair, eyeliner, air of ennui, hands full of rennet.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> I diverted via Lewes today to visit Harveys Brewery shop - a place of sheer delight.
> I picked up a selection of their bottled beers including the award-winning double stout mentioned by 3BM upthread.
> Tasty, malty and very treacly - I lack the erudition to wax as lyrical as @John the Monkey or, dare I say it, @theclaud
> 
> ...



You bought extra to send to your mates natch. I'd also like a Priory ale, Elizabethan and Prince Denmark. Quick as you like.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Oct 2014)

hmmm.. Keep Calm and Cycle drink beer...


----------



## rich p (8 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You bought extra to send to your mates natch. I'd also like a Priory ale, Elizabethan and Prince Denmark.


PM me your address!


----------



## theclaud (9 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> the award-winning double stout



Looks all good, but the "award-winning" thing was devalued on my way home this evening when I saw this:






I couldn't believe this sh*t had actually won anything that matters, so I pursued the claim. You have to pay to "register" for an award...
_
An Award is a recognition by fellow professional brewers that a beer is an outstanding commercial example of its style._

_Judges are briefed to use their professional skill to evaluate each entry for its sensual appeal, and to accredit its relevance in its category and its class to the commercial worth of the beer quality_.

Good job it's not about anything as plebeian as drinking the stuff.


----------



## the_mikey (9 Oct 2014)

Spartak said:


> Tonight I'm enjoying .... Bath Ales Gem ( 2 for £3 in Waitrose  )




Had a Bath Ales Golden Hare at the weekend as part of my birthday celebrations


----------



## nickyboy (9 Oct 2014)

Son #2 is 14, going on 15. He's at the age where he has developed a strong interest in beer, just as I did at his age.

I've let him try various beers. Unlike his mates, he thinks lager is gassy, tasteless rubbish. His favourite at the moment is a dark IPA from Tesco although he did like the Old Empire IPA too

I'm so proud of him


----------



## ianrauk (9 Oct 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Son #2 is 14, going on 15. He's at the age where he has developed a strong interest in beer, just as I did at his age.
> 
> I've let him try various beers. Unlike his mates, he thinks lager is gassy, tasteless rubbish. His favourite at the moment is a dark IPA from Tesco although he did like the Old Empire IPA too
> 
> I'm so proud of him




The Old Empire is a fine drop indeed...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Oct 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Son #2 is 14, going on 15. He's at the age where he has developed a strong interest in beer, just as I did at his age.
> 
> I've let him try various beers. Unlike his mates, he thinks lager is gassy, tasteless rubbish. His favourite at the moment is a dark IPA from Tesco although he did like the Old Empire IPA too
> 
> I'm so proud of him



Got a mench on these very pages. Beer?


----------



## ianrauk (9 Oct 2014)

Oh do really I like my job sometimes - customers gives me beer...

Just got given a few bottle of each of these






The 1990 Distortion (5%) was brewed at the Hackney Brewery.
Tasting notes.
_This biting hefeweizen formulates it's character with many different subtle flavours.
Familiar clovey notes are in harmony with hints of banana, followed by the suggestion
of bubble gum and vanilla. Good carbonation teamed with the strong body leave you
fortified and satisfied in equal measure._


----------



## rich p (9 Oct 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Oh do really I like my job sometimes - customers gives me beer...
> 
> Just got given a few bottle of each of these
> 
> ...


Who would have thought that bubble gum, cloves and banana would be a winning combo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (9 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Who would have thought that bubble gum, cloves and banana would be a winning combo!!!!!!!!!!




I'll let you know if it is or just bollocks when I try some..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Oct 2014)

ianrauk said:


> I'll let you know if it is or just bollocks when I try some..



Notes suggesting a taste of bollocks might be a bit off-putting.


----------



## rich p (9 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Notes suggesting a taste of bollocks might be a bit off-putting.


Prunes?


----------



## nickyboy (9 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Got a mench on these very pages. Beer?



That's the fella. Not what I would expect a teenager to like but there you go. Decent taste in beer, more than can be said for his clothes and music


----------



## User169 (9 Oct 2014)

Boom!! 

13.5% old ale from Michigan. This is great if you like strong, sweet ales. Tastes like they dissolved a Christmas cake in alcohol. Couldn't drink too many of them in one go though!


----------



## User169 (9 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Magic Rock Evil Twin Pogonophobia, AKA fear of beards. Sour and fruity, a bit like rich p. It's OK but not really my kind of thing, again. Sorry DP, I should have sent you all this, you can have the last 2 but I'm keeping the glass.



Turns out the local's getting this on tap soon!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Oct 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Turns out the local's getting this on tap soon!



Unlike!

Kwak







Lovely stuff, note not original glass, anyone ever used one? Not you DP!


----------



## User169 (9 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Unlike!
> 
> Kwak
> 
> View attachment 58577



Got one in the cupboard somewhere (the glass that is).

I remember many, many years ago goihg to a bar in Brussels where if you ordered a Kwak you had to deposit your shoes cos so many punters nicked the glasses. We had to take out a bunch of PhD studes at work last night and they were all on the Kwak!


----------



## rich p (9 Oct 2014)

I note that you're still carbo loading DP. I'm thinking that a Kuhnhenn might be a bit of useful rocket fuel at about 20 miles?


----------



## User169 (9 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> I note that you're still carbo loading DP. I'm thinking that a Kuhnhenn might be a bit of useful rocket fuel at about 20 miles?



Might ask Mrs DP to stand by with a cold DeMo at 35km! To be honest, my trainings gone wrong - I overtrained on hols and got tendonitis of the achilles. Managed an easy-paced half marathon last weekend (1:36) so should get round i hope.


----------



## rich p (9 Oct 2014)

Go easy early on and hope to have something left in the last 6. It's a great psychological boost to be overtaking rather than being the one overtaken at the end.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Oct 2014)

St Bernie Pat 6


----------



## rich p (9 Oct 2014)

I had the Harveys Golden Harvest Ale - hint of biscuit, green hops or summink.
Pretty ordinary in truth.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Oct 2014)

I popped into The Hanging Bat in Edinburgh with my elder daughter today - unfortunately it was only for lunch and no beer was consumed as I had to drive home afterwards - but I plan to return soon for beer fun as they had an impressive beer menu:
http://www.thehangingbat.com/index.php/menus-2/


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> I popped into The Hanging Bat in Edinburgh with my elder daughter today - unfortunately it was only for lunch and no beer was consumed as I had to drive home afterwards - but I plan to return soon for beer fun as they had an impressive beer menu:
> http://www.thehangingbat.com/index.php/menus-2/



'Kin awesome selection, you need to live-in for a couple of months!


----------



## Crackle (10 Oct 2014)

Tonight's selection brought to you by a quick deviation on the dog walk






Not had the Kernel, so that's probably first on the list as I cook up tonight's dish of pork in cider.


----------



## User169 (10 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Tonight's selection brought to you by a quick deviation on the dog walk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drink the Jaipur first. Its pretty delicate and you wont taste it if you have the Kernel first.

Btw, werent we all boycotting Thornbridge?!


----------



## Crackle (10 Oct 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Drink the Jaipur first. Its pretty delicate and you wont taste it if you have the Kernel first.
> 
> Btw, werent we all boycotting Thornbridge?!



I'll have the Jaipur tomorrow.

I never got the memo about Thornbridge. What have they done?


----------



## User169 (10 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> I'll have the Jaipur tomorrow.
> 
> I never got the memo about Thornbridge. What have they done?



Blimmin furriner tweets.

Also, the owners wife is Emma Harris of a4e fame/notoriety.

Edit: on the other hand, Jaipur and Halcyon are damn tasty!


----------



## rich p (10 Oct 2014)

I've boycotted since I drank the last of the supplies.
On the wagon tonight as I'm doing one of them silly fnrttc's


----------



## User169 (10 Oct 2014)

Green Hop Ale from Gadds. 

A nice golden ale: has a slightly herbal/menthol feel from the fresh hops.


----------



## Crackle (10 Oct 2014)

That Kernel was lovely. Even Jamie Cullum on the One Show didn't phase it.

Now I used to work for a company whose MD was Jamie's father. It was widely rumoured that he wore a syrup and one day he did descend on our office as we executed an office move. I was unfortunately collared by him and his sycophants mid stride as he waxed lyrical about the business growing. Meanwhile a colleague sloped up behind them all and gestured to me via mime, that he was wearing a syrup. I've always assumed that he took my lopsided grimacing gawp as a sign of the long hours I'd been putting in.

They also had another Kernel in, which the bloke in the shop was quite scathing about, being as it was only 3%. Dunno what's going on there, were his words.


----------



## rich p (10 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> That Kernel was lovely. Even Jamie Cullum on the One Show didn't phase it.
> 
> Now I used to work for a company whose MD was Jamie's father. It was widely rumoured that he wore a syrup and one day he did descend on our office as we executed an office move. I was unfortunately collared by him and his sycophants mid stride as he waxed lyrical about the business growing. Meanwhile a colleague sloped up behind them all and gestured to me via mime, that he was wearing a syrup. I've always assumed that he took my lopsided grimacing gawp as a sign of the long hours I'd been putting in.
> 
> They also had another Kernel in, which the bloke in the shop was quite scathing about, being as it was only 3%. Dunno what's going on there, were his words.


The Kernel Table @ 3.8%!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Described by me in this thread as the tastiest beer at that percentage by a country mile. The 'bloke' (scouser?) is a twat


----------



## rich p (10 Oct 2014)

p.s. sorry about the scouser bit


----------



## Crackle (10 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> The Kernel Table @ 3.8%!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Described by me in this thread as the tastiest beer at that percentage by a country mile. The 'bloke' (scouser?) is a twat


Calm down dear, I can't be expected to keep up with the whole thread when I'm not drinking. I shall tell him and get some.


----------



## User169 (10 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> They also had another Kernel in, which the bloke in the shop was quite scathing about, being as it was only 3%. Dunno what's going on there, were his words.



Probably their Table Beer which in fairness is pretty decent.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Tonight's selection brought to you by a quick deviation on the dog walk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I picked up an Oatmeal Stout and a Kernel Export India Porter this week. Thornbridge are lovely beers but we're definitely boycotting them, drink it quick and we'll say no more about it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Oct 2014)

Going to work from left to right: Orval, Conq 1075 BIPA & Kernel Export Stout.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Oct 2014)

Reasonable head on it, this glass is like a goldfish bowl!


----------



## Crackle (10 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> p.s. sorry about the scouser bit



I wouldn't assume it were I live. There's only a few of us scousers to keep the place honest.


----------



## User169 (11 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3323208, member: 259"]I know I wasn't going to have any more Belgian beer this week, but as I finished all the Guinness and Mourne Oyster Stout last night, I'm reduced to Sint Bernadus Abt. Despite the dodgy label I really like this and you'd never believe it was 10% when you drink it. And yes, that is a Leffe glass. 
][/QUOTE]

Fantastic beer and the original recipe for Westvleteren12. 

You do need to sort out the glass though!


----------



## User169 (11 Oct 2014)

It's that time of the year: pumpkin ales. This one is restrained to the point of pointlessness.


----------



## srw (11 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> I've boycotted since I drank the last of the supplies.
> On the wagon tonight as I'm doing one of them silly fnrttc's


There is a beer option.

Turner's Ruby Mild, Abbott, someone's Harvest Ale (pronounced bland by both drinkers) and Devil's Backbone American IPA, lapped up by three drinkers and described by the sensible as undrinkable - like chewing on handfuls of ripe hops. Oh, and Guinness, and Amstel for lagerboy.


----------



## rich p (11 Oct 2014)

srw said:


> There is a beer option.
> 
> Turner's Ruby Mild, Abbott, someone's Harvest Ale (pronounced bland by both drinkers) and Devil's Backbone American IPA, lapped up by three drinkers and described by the sensible as undrinkable - like chewing on handfuls of ripe hops. Oh, and Guinness, and Amstel for lagerboy.


I actually had a half a bottle of Cotes du Rhone under my usual rule of wine being medicinal rather than alcoholic.
I'm pretty sure @theclaud taught me that.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3323208, member: 259"]I know I wasn't going to have any more Belgian beer this week, but as I finished all the Guinness and Mourne Oyster Stout last night, I'm reduced to Sint Bernadus Abt. Despite the dodgy label I really like this and you'd never believe it was 10% when you drink it. And yes, that is a Leffe glass. 

View attachment 58788
[/QUOTE]

I love St Bernie beer. My nearest wine shop has started stocking it along with a great selection of other beerstuffs, good ol' boys.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3323316, member: 259"]I'm pretty near Westvleteren in a couple of week,s so I'm going to give their beer line a try to order a couple of cases of 12. It always seems to be engaged though!

One of the supermarkets here (Colruyt) has an agreement with them and occasionally does gift packs of 6 or 12 bottles, but they always go in a flash.[/QUOTE]

I did look it up once, there's a fairly strict way of buying their stuff isn't there? Worth trying though, I've tasted worse.


----------



## rich p (11 Oct 2014)

As a reward for my (virtual) abstinence last night I'm going in tonight with the heavy artillery
First up is this Elizabethan Ale, barley wine, originally brewed for Brenda's coronation - 7.2% of lovely malty fruitfulness..


----------



## rich p (11 Oct 2014)

p.s. Apols for the La Chouffe glass DP!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> p.s. Apols for the La Chouffe glass DP!



I only do it to wind him up.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Oct 2014)

I spotted a bottle of this for sale today:




but due to the £20 a 75cl bottle price tag decided against it.


----------



## rich p (11 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3323330, member: 259"]You have to phone during a few pre-ordained hours per week - and it's usually engaged - and book a slot on a few pre-ordained times to pick up your two crates of beer. If you're late for your slot you might not get it, and depending on which monk is on duty, they can be right miserable jobsworths![/QUOTE]
pre-ordained monks Mort?
How the hell does that work?


----------



## Haitch (11 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3323316, member: 259"]I'm pretty near Westvleteren in a couple of week,s so I'm going to give their beer line a try to order a couple of cases of 12. It always seems to be engaged though!

One of the supermarkets here (Colruyt) has an agreement with them and occasionally does gift packs of 6 or 12 bottles, but they always go in a flash.[/QUOTE]

Went last week, two 24-bottle crates of "12". And the Google car went past while we were sat outside the café.


----------



## Crackle (11 Oct 2014)

I may or may not have a beer tonight. If I do, I'm not posting it as I don't want get picked on again by all the big boys.


----------



## rich p (11 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> I may or may not have a beer tonight. If I do, I'm not posting it as I don't want get picked on again by all the big boys.


Just remember Crax
Boycott...
South Africa
Russian oligarchs
Marmion
Tescos
Soya meat
Thornbridge beers
Now stop being silly and go and get yourself a Kernel Table 3.8%


----------



## User169 (11 Oct 2014)

It's Pumpkin Ale time of the year. This one's a little, er, subtle: doesn't really taste of anything.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Oct 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 58801
> 
> 
> It's Pumpkin Ale time of the year. This ones a little, er, subtle: doesn't really taste of anything:



Have you had a few pints of Groundhog Day DP?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Oct 2014)

Mrs 3BM is drinking my Sammy Smiths Oatmeal Stout


----------



## User169 (11 Oct 2014)

This one was a bit better: donkey bok!


----------



## Crackle (11 Oct 2014)

OK, in the interests of brevity just cross the two on the outside out, so it's not a complete groundhog night






I told you I liked it. I wasn't tempted by the table beer tonight.

Luckily it was a different bloke on tonight, so I don't look like an alchy. Last night it was next doors daughters boyfriend serving and next doors son works in the offy, so next door probably have a better idea of my drinking habits than Mrs Crax does. I'm pleased to report Mrs Crax has different tastes to mine and I got her a German wheat beer. My porter is safe.


----------



## Crackle (11 Oct 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 58802
> 
> 
> This one was a bit better: donkey bok!


That looks to be a goat, emerging, alien like, from the donkey. Slightly weird.


----------



## Crackle (11 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> I spotted a bottle of this for sale today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6 for a 106 online, bargain!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Oct 2014)

I am kind of regretting not buying it now, but £20 is really expensive for a beer, I managed to get half a dozen other beers for £12


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> I am kind of regretting not buying it now, but £20 is really expensive for a beer, I managed to get half a dozen other beers for £12



Just read up on it, looks pretty good. Might pick one up online, if I do and it's any good I'll let you know you're a nobber, a tight nobber.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Just read up on it, looks pretty good. Might pick one up online, if I do and it's any good I'll let you know you're a nobber, a tight nobber.



I'll pop in on the way back


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Oct 2014)

I might get a bulk buy from brewdog online, they've got some great own brand beers at the mo, some more expensive than Orkney Reserve, they've also got loads of guest stuff, Clown Shoes, Mikkeller, Evil Twin, etc. The brewdog dark stuff is freakin' awesome!


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Oct 2014)

Today's - one of my favourites, picked up at the Nantwich food and drink festival a few weeks ago.

Lymestone Brewery's "Foundation Stone". Malt in the first taste (the label says "biscuity" - I'll take their word for it) with spicy, bitter hops coming through and into the aftertaste. A superior ale, I reckon, with an excellent balance of malt and hops. One of those you wish you'd picked up a few more bottles of.


----------



## rich p (11 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3323526, member: 259"]Have you already had a few?[/QUOTE]
May I refer you to post no.5092


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> ...some more expensive than Orkney Reserve...



I am reluctant to part with lots of cash on the off-chance that it's not a load of marketing crap; but I've just had a couple of Dark Islands and wonder just how much better the Reserve beer is - the £2 Dark Island is bloody good so to be 10 times more expensive then it's gonna have to blow me away!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Oct 2014)

Yumtus


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> I am reluctant to part with lots of cash on the off-chance that it's not a load of marketing crap; but I've just had a couple of Dark Islands and wonder just how much better the Reserve beer is - the £2 Dark Island is bloody good so to be 10 times more expensive then it's gonna have to blow me away!



Their Skull Splitter is mighty fine too, good brewery, worth a punt.


----------



## smutchin (11 Oct 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Green Hop Ale from Gadds.



Well jel. I'm going over to see the parents tomorrow so I'm hoping my dad has a bottle or two of this in, but otherwise I've completely missed the green hop beers this year through being out of the country at the crucial time. My dad reckoned the Gadds was as good as ever but once again the Canterbury Seriously Saison stole the show.


----------



## noodle (12 Oct 2014)

So tired and stumble on this

But I've not seen em mentioned
Anarchy of Morpeth do some interesting beers I'm a bit of an IPA type so warhead was worth trying 
It's what special brew is to kaliber in a nice hoppy way 
As a normal drink I'm happy with marstons old empire IPA


----------



## the_mikey (12 Oct 2014)

Had a go on Bath Ales Gem last night, pleasant enough but on balance I much prefer their Golden Hare.


----------



## Spartak (12 Oct 2014)

Visited a new pub yesterday. the newly opened The Horseshoe at the top of the High Street in Chipping Sodbury.
Enjoyed a lovely pint of Stunner ( Codrington brewery - I think ). Plenty of real ale & traditional cider on offer.

The pub is opposite the Moda Hotel & has been renovated from what used to be a cafe & before that a stationeers !
However it has the feel of a pub thats been there for years !

I shall definitely visit again .........


----------



## srw (12 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> I am reluctant to part with lots of cash on the off-chance that it's not a load of marketing crap; but I've just had a couple of Dark Islands and wonder just how much better the Reserve beer is - the £2 Dark Island is bloody good so to be 10 times more expensive then it's gonna have to blow me away!


Look at it this way. £20 for a 750ml bottle is about £2.60 per unit. Which is the same sort of price per unit you'll pay in a pub for a pint of lager shandy. Which is better value?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Oct 2014)

srw said:


> Look at it this way. £20 for a 750ml bottle is about £2.60 per unit. Which is the same sort of price per unit you'll pay in a pub for a pint of lager shandy. Which is better value?



Fair point.


----------



## rich p (12 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> Fair point.


Whichever way you wrap it up it's still £15 a pint.
Madness.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Whichever way you wrap it up it's still £15 a pint.
> Madness.



Don't talk him out of spunking his wad on this stuff, we need the review, you go it Marmers!


----------



## rich p (12 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Don't talk him out of spunking his wad on this stuff, we need the review, you go it Marmers!


He's as tight as a Scottish duck's arse - think of the poor chap's reputation going down the can.
The Separatists will drum him out of the party!


----------



## rich p (12 Oct 2014)

This was the nicest of last night's recuperative crop...
Mrs rp was glugging the namesake wine...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Oct 2014)

Thwaites craft arm, Big Ben brown ale, not bad, slightly sweet, quite a longish finish but doesn't really let on it's got 6 varieties of hops in it. Could do with a bit more flavour for its 5.8%.






Note W&E glass, yesterday I gave a friend a W&E beer in a DT glass, rebel me!


----------



## User169 (12 Oct 2014)

Stout mixed with lambic, so sour stout. What will they think of next? I love it!

Edit: Stout Rullquin from Tilquin.


----------



## User169 (12 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Thwaites craft arm, Big Ben brown ale, not bad, slightly sweet, quite a longish finish but doesn't really let on it's got 6 varieties of hops in it. Could do with a bit more flavour for it's 5.8%.
> 
> View attachment 58895
> 
> ...



Kernel in a DT glass was noted.


----------



## rich p (12 Oct 2014)

I'm sure this has been mentioned before but a really nice light and hoppy taste at 3.8%. 
Perfect for Sunday afternoons!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Oct 2014)

Tonight, I shall be drinking this, courtesy of Mr Tesco in Ullapool: tomorrow I hope to visit a pub in Gairloch that brews their own beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Mrs rp was glugging the namesake wine...
> 
> View attachment 58892



Could Mrs RP review the wine? I'm guessing; immature, slightly sour and generally not ageing well.


----------



## Crackle (12 Oct 2014)

Mrs Crax just poured her left over wheatbeer from yesterday into a fresh glass with ice cubes in. Classy..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Oct 2014)

Harviestoun Old Engineers Reserve, I hope they brew some more, I've only got 2 bottles left now.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Oct 2014)

The Red Kite Ale is exceedingly good. One of, if not the, best red ales I have had.
I'd quite like to try that Old Engineers Reserve stuff, but @threebikesmcginty seems to have got it all


----------



## smutchin (12 Oct 2014)

Result! Dad went down to the brewery shop this morning and picked up a flagon of Gadds Green Hop Ale, which I am now supping the last of. Damn good stuff, as ever. This year's recipe seems to be less aggressively resinous and a bit lighter overall than I remember last year's. But that isn't necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## rich p (13 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Harviestoun Old Engineers Reserve, I hope they brew some more, I've only got 2 bottles left now.
> 
> View attachment 58953


Nice camra (sic) angle


----------



## User169 (13 Oct 2014)

Rasputin RIS from DeMo. This is so much better on draught. Raisins, choccy and coffee. A bit too drinkable!


----------



## User169 (13 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3326536, member: 259"]Yay, phoned up anyway two days early and got my 2 crates lined up![/QUOTE]

Keep a few back: three/four year old 12 is tremendous!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Oct 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Keep a few back: three/four year old 12 is tremendous!



Did someone keep it for you then?


----------



## User169 (14 Oct 2014)

Hey - where's the party??


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Oct 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Hey - where's the party??
> 
> View attachment 59067



Get yourself arrested! Actually looking at the selection, don't.


----------



## Crackle (14 Oct 2014)

Bottle of Old Growler, which is a fine porter. My local beer shop doesn't sell it now as the supermarkets undercut them, so one of the few upsides of going to Tesco is grabbing a bottle.

Stock photo


----------



## User169 (14 Oct 2014)

Black Albert from De Struise, a 13% RIS, named after the ex-Belgian King. 

It's superb, although there's an even better barrel-aged version, Cuvee Delphine, named after his illegitimate daughter.


----------



## rich p (14 Oct 2014)

I'm supposed to be having another night off but it's uncertain whether I'll survive.

I find it encouraging though, that DP has been on the wagon for a week and a bit, before his upcoming marathon

<edit> Held out for another 17 minutes before dipping into a Harveys Double stout.


----------



## rich p (15 Oct 2014)

That Harveys Imperial Double Stout is a little too in-your-face for me. I'll be interested in what 3BM makes of it.

p.s. I know beer is supposed to go in yer face


----------



## User169 (15 Oct 2014)

London incoming! Trains blimmin civilised - a couple of Westvletern 12s to help things along.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Oct 2014)

That's traveling in style, have you tried Zundert yet @Delftse Post?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Oct 2014)

Tonight could be will get very dark...
2 from a brewery close to where I am staying this week from the An Teallach Ale Company, Dundonnell, Nr. Ullapool - Crofters' Pale Ale, and The Hector, which is a Scottish stout. (I'd link their webpage but they don't have one...)
Also Orkney Brewery's Skull Splitter http://www.sinclairbreweries.co.uk/skull_splitter.html
And Brewmeister Black Hawk (again, no website and I have low expectations of it having read a few reviews)


----------



## rich p (15 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> Tonight could be will get very dark...
> 2 from a brewery close to where I am staying this week from the An Teallach Ale Company, Dundonnell, Nr. Ullapool - Crofters' Pale Ale, and The Hector, which is a Scottish stout. (I'd link their webpage but they don't have one...)
> Also Orkney Brewery's Skull Splitter http://www.sinclairbreweries.co.uk/skull_splitter.html
> And Brewmeister Black Hawk (again, no website and I have low expectations of it having read a few reviews)
> ...


Post Modern Dunkel!!!!!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Post Modern Dunkel!!!!!!



I know, I know...in my defence it was on the bottom shelf and I didnae have on my glasses so just made out the "p" and thought it said "porter" - honest, guv. They claim it's "post modern" because they don't have a clue what it means add coffee and chocolate during the brewing process.


----------



## rich p (15 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> I know, I know...in my defence it was on the bottom shelf and I didnae have on my glasses so just made out the "p" and thought it said "porter" - honest, guv. They claim it's "post modern" because they don't have a clue what it means add coffee and chocolate during the brewing process.


It's not you - most of the beers have ridiculous names and descriptions but it's all part of the pretentious fun!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Oct 2014)

Anyway, the Crofters' Pale Ale is very nice, and went very well with the steak and chips.


----------



## User169 (15 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That's traveling in style, have you tried Zundert yet @Delftse Post?



Tried it once. Pretty good. There's also the new Trappist in the US now. - Spencer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Oct 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Tried it once. Pretty good. There's also the new Trappist in the US now. - Spencer.



From the look of it I doubt that will ever make it over here.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Oct 2014)

Skull Splitter also gets a , very tasty and not at all "alcoholy" despite being 8% - next up Black Hawk; which is failing it's description as it is not black but red/brown (it looks like peaty water). And has nothing at all on the nose, nor on the palate. So it lived up to my low expectations.


----------



## User169 (15 Oct 2014)

Beer Geek Daydream from Mikkeller/Siren. A 12% white stout? Weird and not entirely convincing.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> ...it lived up to my low expectations.



I poured half of it down the sink. Do not be tempted to buy it; I have another one sitting unopened and will be trying to find a bottle stall to donate it to.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> Skull Splitter also gets a , very tasty and not at all "alcoholy" despite being 8%...



I ♥ Skull Splitter.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I ♥ Skull Splitter.


I do too, my first time tasting it. Orkney Brewery make a very fine selection of beers


----------



## rich p (16 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> next up Black Hawk; which is *failing it's description* as it is not black but red/brown (it looks like peaty water). And has nothing at all on the nose, nor on the palate. So it lived up to my low expectations.


I'm guessing it wasn't made from boiled hen harrier either.


----------



## Crackle (16 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Post Modern Dunkel!!!!!!


Bought by a post modern dummkopf.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> post modern dummkopf



Just testing out the new highlight/quote facility on crackle's 'Allo 'Allo-style insults


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Oct 2014)

I love Belgian craft beers. Chimay Trappiste (the one with the red label) is one of my absolute favourites. During the summer I was enjoying a few cold Pilsner Urquell's. There is a bar in Parson's green, that does it on draught,from giant copper vats which are stood in the bar. It's unpasteurised, and is just fantastic.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Oct 2014)

Hook Norton Brewey pub last night, pint of Flagship IPA and a couple of pints of Mild. Also tried a sample of an experiment brew called Apache which was a very en trend hoppy beer, not sure which hops were in it but I'd guess a fair old chunk of Chinook, possibly Amarillo which I know they've used before, it was similar to Lion before it settled into the bland beer it is now - anyway, good stuff!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Oct 2014)

Great Orme Brewery Welsh Black, a kind of BIPA lite at 4%, not bad but could go with turbo-charging.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Oct 2014)

Fuller's Black Cab, bottled, a new one on me, like their London Porter but without the bitter edge and not quite as full-bodied.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Oct 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Fuller's Black Cab, bottled, a new one on me, like their London Porter but without the bitter edge and not quite as full-bodied.



I found it a bit insipid, wasn't enough about it to make me buy it again.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I found it a bit insipid, wasn't enough about it to make me buy it again.


Fair comment. I wouldn't seek it out, and the shop I bought it from usually has Brain's Dark and Brain's Stout in stock anyway. 

Can't find anyone locally who carries Shepherd Neame stout thobut, not even my local Tesco.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> That Harveys Imperial Double Stout is a little too in-your-face for me. I'll be interested in what 3BM makes of it.
> 
> p.s. I know beer is supposed to go in yer face


Dark Star's Imperial Russian Stout is much nicer than any of that awful Harvey's muck (Can you tell I'm a King and Barnes man?)


----------



## User169 (17 Oct 2014)

Broken Dream from Siren, a breakfast stout. Not bad: nice chocolate and coffee flavour and sweet from added lactose. Could be a bit thicker though.


----------



## User169 (17 Oct 2014)

A couple of Sirens I tasted last night. Both good, especially the Empress.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Oct 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Fair comment. I wouldn't seek it out, and the shop I bought it from usually has Brain's Dark and Brain's Stout in stock anyway.
> 
> Can't find anyone locally who carries Shepherd Neame stout thobut, not even my local Tesco.



Our village shop has it, 3 for £5:50.


----------



## rich p (17 Oct 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Dark Star's Imperial Russian Stout is much nicer than any of that awful Harvey's muck (Can you tell I'm a King and Barnes man?)


You must have a good memory!
I had a barrel of Kings Beer for my 60th recently - tasteless pap and I was a fan of K&B too!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Oct 2014)

Beer fight!


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Oct 2014)

I had a Brewdog Russian imperial double IIPA today. 9.5% abv.


----------



## rich p (17 Oct 2014)

Racing roadkill said:


> I had a Brewdog Russian imperial double IIPA today. 9.5% abv.


I had a Brewdog Punk IPA in the local restaurant tonight...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> I had a Brewdog Punk IPA in the local restaurant tonight...
> 
> View attachment 59377



Had one at home in front of crap TV.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> You must have a good memory!
> I had a barrel of Kings Beer for my 60th recently - tasteless pap and I was a fan of K&B too!


One of (the only) good things that has come out of the K&B sale/takeover is the number of micro-breweries we now have in Horsham. Just wish Dark Star would buy a pub in town.

That said it ain't all rosy, as you discovered. Since WJ King turned into Kings, with Bill King's retirement to go fly his light aircraft and be a locum brewer, their products, which weren't always stellar to start with, have gone downhill imo.


----------



## User169 (18 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Had one at home in front of crap TV.



Visited their bottleshop on Gray's Inn Road. Decent selection, although I don't like the new BrewDog branding.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Oct 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Visited their bottleshop on Gray's Inn Road. Decent selection, although I don't like the new BrewDog branding.



I don't mind it, bit more subtle - reminds me, I must order a crate of stuff from them.

Did you get any Cocoa Psycho, it's lovely stuff?!


----------



## User169 (18 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I don't mind it, bit more subtle - reminds me, I must order a crate of stuff from them.
> 
> Did you get any Cocoa Psycho, it's lovely stuff?!



I bagged a couple of things from Siren and grabbed some stuff yesterday from Brew by Numbers, Weird Beard and more Siren at Sourced Market. 

The best thing I got though was M+S single hop mosaic brewed by Elgoods. I could drink a lot of that!


----------



## rich p (18 Oct 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> I bagged a couple of things from Siren and grabbed some stuff yesterday from Brew by Numbers, Weird Beard and more Siren at Sourced Market.
> 
> The best thing I got though was M+S single hop mosaic brewed by Elgoods. I could drink a lot of that!


Nothing over 10% today DP  - is the run tomorrow?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Oct 2014)

The M&S single hop beers have had a mench in dispatches before, I'm going to the big city later, might nip in for a couple.


----------



## User169 (18 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Nothing over 10% today DP  - is the run tomorrow?



Yep! Looks like it's going to be warm - so I'll need plenty of hydration this evening!


----------



## rich p (18 Oct 2014)

The Harveys Elizabethan Ale is a really nice early evening barley wine. Yumtus as our Hooky correspondent would say


----------



## Crackle (18 Oct 2014)

wknd selection.

The one on the left is a local brewery, Peerless. Don't think I've tried any of their stuff before, which is remiss of me. Certainly no photographic evidence. Centre one is a Shakespeare Oatmeal stout, which had been hung with a little sticker saying it was a winner of something and the third aother medal winner but I can't read the brewery now. Get back to you on that one.


----------



## smutchin (18 Oct 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> The best thing I got though was M+S single hop mosaic brewed by Elgoods. I could drink a lot of that!



Good, innit. Mosaic is certainly an interesting hop and that's a pretty good showcase for it. The Cascade (made by Castle Rock) is still my favourite though.


----------



## smutchin (18 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The M&S single hop beers have had a mench in dispatches before, I'm going to the big city later, might nip in for a couple.



As well as the Cascade and Mosaic, I quite like the Sovereign. The Citra is a bit meh though. But that's a fault of the hop rather than the beer - bit one dimensional (certainly not something that could be said of Mosaic).


----------



## User169 (18 Oct 2014)

smutchin said:


> As well as the Cascade and Mosaic, I quite like the Sovereign. The Citra is a bit meh though. But that's a fault of the hop rather than the beer - bit one dimensional (certainly not something that could be said of Mosaic).



I'd agree with all that. I was pleasantly suprised by the sovereign - not a hop I'd come across before as a single hop.

I seem to remember that Kernel made a really good pale ale with mosaic.


----------



## Crackle (18 Oct 2014)

The Rogue Shakespeare thing was very nice. All that caramel, coffee, smoky stuff going on, very complex. It is apparently a World Champion beer, whatever that means. The Peerless was more of a 3bm, quite nutty and less complex. Still nice though if you like that kind of thing.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Oct 2014)

Picked up an M&S Mosaic, a Sovereign, a Grenwich BIPA and a Norfolk Nip barley wine. And some other stuff from the wino merchant, Orval, Kwak and shoot like that.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Oct 2014)

I have decided I am drinking Orkney Dark Island all the time - I didnae go back to the shop selling the £20 version but went to the local co-op for a few of the normal versions. Lovely stuff.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Oct 2014)

Sammy Smith's Oatmeal Stout, is this the finest oatmeal stout in the whole world?

Mrs McG likes this one too so I'm sharing...


----------



## Crackle (18 Oct 2014)

It's better than the Peerless one I just had. Far more balance and depth. my shop sells out of the Sam Smith oatmeal stout faster than you can say, " Have you got any....."


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Oct 2014)

It's still my favourite Oatmeal Stout, although it has stiff competition from the McAuslan's St. Ambroise Oatmeal Stout from next door here in Quebec. 

What is definitely not my favourite anything is the Nickelbrook Coffee Pale Ale I tried yesterday. Basically like a pale ale poured into a glass that had previously had coffee in it which had not been washed properly. Yuck. First fail from these guys that I've tried.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Oct 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> What is definitely not my favourite anything is the Nickelbrook Coffee Pale Ale I tried yesterday. Basically like a pale ale poured into a glass that had previously had coffee in it which had not been washed properly. Yuck. First fail from these guys that I've tried.



There comes a time when proper beer making needs to take precedence over marketing and pricing. I'm all for innovation and shít like that but there is a limit; and it is a limit crossed more regularly than needed. Shít beer has always been in existence; shít beer with wánky names, hipster arsedness and high pricetags can go and bugger off...


----------



## rich p (19 Oct 2014)

I had a pint of Badger Twilight Tawny in the pub last night - a seasonal new porter. Rich and liquorice smack but even at 4% I can't do a session on this style of beers


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> There comes a time when proper beer making needs to take precedence over marketing and pricing. I'm all for innovation and shít like that but there is a limit; and it is a limit crossed more regularly than needed. Shít beer has always been in existence; shít beer with wánky names, hipster arsedness and high pricetags can go and bugger off...



Hipster twattishness aside there's a lot more kwaliddy beer about, there aren't too many times that I've been caught out and bought a real stinker. I'd rather be where we are now than go back pre-'craft beer revolution'.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hipster twattishness aside there's a lot more kwaliddy beer about, there aren't too many times that I've been caught out and bought a real stinker. I'd rather be where we are now than go back pre-'craft beer revolution'.



True.


----------



## User169 (19 Oct 2014)

I need a beer!


----------



## Crackle (19 Oct 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> I need a beer!


Yeah, time. We'll decide if you deserve it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Oct 2014)

Outstanding, this is what quality, no-nonsense beer is all about. Fantastic hop flavour with a long finish and all done in a modest 4.2% fashion. 






Someone at M&S likes beer.


----------



## User169 (19 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Yeah, time. We'll decide if you deserve it.



3:24:41

Quite happy with that for a first attempt!


----------



## Crackle (19 Oct 2014)

0


Delftse Post said:


> 3:24:41
> 
> Quite happy with that for a first attempt!


Have a few!


----------



## User169 (19 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> 0
> 
> Have a few!



Sorry, it was 3:25:41. I'll have one less!


----------



## User169 (19 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Outstanding, this is what quality, no-nonsense beer is all about. Fantastic hop flavour with a long finish and all done in a modest 4.2% fashion.
> 
> View attachment 59486
> 
> ...



Glad it wasn't just me. I thought it was superb.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Oct 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> 3:24:41
> 
> Quite happy with that for a first attempt!



Well done DP, I hate running but am quite happy for others to do it.


----------



## Crackle (19 Oct 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Sorry, it was 3:25:41. I'll have one less!


That's only a sips difference.


----------



## rich p (19 Oct 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> 3:24:41
> 
> Quite happy with that for a first attempt!


Top effort DP. You deserve a few jars !!!


----------



## theclaud (19 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Top effort DP. You deserve a few jars !!!


Quite. Whereas I am going to have a few whether I deserve them or not.


----------



## User169 (19 Oct 2014)

Vuur en Vlam from DeMo. It's their basic IPA and great, especially when fresh. It's perhaps the one beer in their line-up that is very consistent. My go-to IPA.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Oct 2014)

Red IPA from Siren, it's got a wanky name @Marmion would approve of and some BS on the back about femme fetales, mysterious, seductive, etcfückingcetera. However, despite all this it's not a bad beer, not bad but not good enough to make the regular shopping list.


----------



## rich p (19 Oct 2014)

I'm on a Blue Moon, North American Craft Beer offering which was leftover from my 'do' a couple of weeks back.
The guff says coriander and orange peel and sadly it's correct - not my cup of tea at all but I'll manfully struggle through unless I can get the old girl to gargle it down. I'll tell her it's an aphrodisiac - that should do it


----------



## theclaud (19 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> I'm on a Blue Moon, North American Craft Beer offering which was leftover from my 'do' a couple of weeks back.
> The guff says coriander and orange peel and sadly it's correct - not my cup of tea at all but I'll manfully struggle through unless I can get the old girl to gargle it down. I'll tell her it's an aphrodisiac - that should do it
> 
> View attachment 59516


I've had that one - I second the verdict. Like the bit of Altura kit chucked in to make it look as if you've been for a bike ride.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> I'm on a Blue Moon, North American Craft Beer offering which was leftover from my 'do' a couple of weeks back.
> The guff says coriander and orange peel and sadly it's correct - not my cup of tea at all but I'll manfully struggle through unless I can get the old girl to gargle it down. I'll tell her it's an aphrodisiac - that should do it
> 
> View attachment 59516



One of the guys at Brewdog described that stuff as being everything that was wrong with craft beer, Blue f*cking Moon he called it.


----------



## rich p (19 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> unless I can get the old girl to gargle it down. I'll tell her it's an aphrodisiac



Bugger me, it worked! Now I just need to find her a bloke....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Bugger me, it worked! Now I just need to find her a bloke....
> 
> View attachment 59518



Could her best friend's husband not look after her?


----------



## rich p (19 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Could her best friend's husband not look after her?


Great idea, me and his wife could play scrabble


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 Oct 2014)

Will shortly be imbibing some nice Silly Saison a small reward for finishing the wallpaper hanging today.


----------



## rich p (19 Oct 2014)

Elybazza61 said:


> Will shortly be imbibing some nice Silly Saison a small reward for finishing the wallpaper hanging today.


Kudos - I made a pledge to never wallpaper again about 15 years ago.


----------



## theclaud (19 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> I made a pledge to never wallpaper again about 15 years ago.


To Mrs Rich P, after the hash you made of it the last time?


----------



## rich p (19 Oct 2014)

theclaud said:


> To Mrs Rich P, after the hash you made of it the last time?


This fiasco was the beginning of the end of wallpaper (and moustaches)...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> This fiasco was the beginning of the end of wallpaper (and moustaches)...



Don't look now!


----------



## Crackle (19 Oct 2014)

This thread gets more bizarre everyday.

Bristol Beer company Milk Stout. Flat and sweet. Won't be bought again.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Mrs McG likes this one too so I'm sharing...



I bet she got the short straw!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (19 Oct 2014)

An old favourite from RCH, just down the way. Dare I say, it sends I a little mad...


----------



## theclaud (19 Oct 2014)

I slightly resent @threebikesmcginty exploiting the fact that I have a bit of a thing for Donald Sutherland in that movie. He'd never have pulled Julie Christie if his wallpapering had been as dodgy as @rich p's. 

This target beer had run out by the time I got to the pub, so I made do with Gadd's Seasider.


----------



## smutchin (20 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> One of the guys at Brewdog described that stuff as being everything that was wrong with craft beer,



Thats a bit rich coming from those poseurs. 

Blue Moon is basically a Hoegaarden copy, isn't it? Never had it myself. Never been that fussed about Hoegaarden, though that may be because I never had it in the pre-InBev days. I'd try a Celis White if I ever came across one but I suspect it wouldn't live up to the mythology (unlike Orval, eh, Rich?)


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Oct 2014)

smutchin said:


> Blue Moon is basically a Hoegaarden copy, isn't it? Never had it myself. Never been that fussed about Hoegaarden, though that may be because I never had it in the pre-InBev days.


That's how I remember it - I like my blanches a little more earthy, and less lemony/floral, but in the right beer garden, on a nice hot day, it's fine.


----------



## smutchin (20 Oct 2014)

theclaud said:


> I made do with Gadd's Seasider.



How very Marie Antoinette of you. "Let them drink Gadd's!"


----------



## Aperitif (20 Oct 2014)

Hmm - the CycleChatfarkingBar is shading the CycleChat Café, offering a fine blend of profanity and humour, with the odd drop of expertise thrown in for good measure. I wish I drank enough to remember.
I read this just now though: http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2014/oct/20/craft-beer-top-10-supermarket-buys


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


>


It's a young Rod Hull, in his pre-Emu days when he was experimenting with other creations; here was see him with Carlo the Hairy Caterpillar.


----------



## User169 (20 Oct 2014)

smutchin said:


> Thats a bit rich coming from those poseurs.
> 
> I'd try a Celis White if I ever came across one but I suspect it wouldn't live up to the mythology (unlike Orval, eh, Rich?)


 
It's quite sour compared to modern witbiers. One I'd really like to try is Allagash' Witbier, but it's almost impossible to find their beer outside Maine.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Oct 2014)

smutchin said:


> Thats a bit rich coming from those poseurs.
> 
> Blue Moon is basically a Hoegaarden copy, isn't it? Never had it myself. Never been that fussed about Hoegaarden, though that may be because I never had it in the pre-InBev days. I'd try a Celis White if I ever came across one but I suspect it wouldn't live up to the mythology (unlike Orval, eh, Rich?)



We've had this discussion before I think, I agree Spewdog can be nobbers but the beer ain't bad. Blue Moon's pretty bland and not worth bothering with but as @John the Monkey says; beer garden, hot day, there's worse things to lob down your gizzard than Hoegaarden.


----------



## rich p (20 Oct 2014)

Aperitif said:


> Hmm - the CycleChatfarkingBar is shading the CycleChat Café, offering a fine blend of profanity and humour, with the odd drop of expertise thrown in for good measure. I wish I drank enough to remember.
> I read this just now though: http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2014/oct/20/craft-beer-top-10-supermarket-buys


This, about the Tesco Double IPA!!!!!!!!

_a bracing paracetamol bitterness.
_
Gets rid of your hangover before you've even got it!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> This, about the Tesco Double IPA!!!!!!!!
> 
> _a bracing paracetamol bitterness.
> _
> Gets rid of your hangover before you've even got it!



That's the Tesco/Brewdog one I think, it's not bad. The comments are the usual Internet forum stylee bollocks.


----------



## Aperitif (20 Oct 2014)

Will you barstars stop swearing!


----------



## smutchin (20 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> We've had this discussion before I think, I agree Spewdog can be nobbers but the beer ain't bad. Blue Moon's pretty bland and not worth bothering with but as @John the Monkey says; beer garden, hot day, there's worse things to lob down your gizzard than Hoegaarden.



All true.


----------



## User169 (20 Oct 2014)

Now that I'm not in training I can rein back on my usual temperance. 


So, "Strong Blond", a blond ale aged on Sauternes barrels from Hof ten Dormaal. This is a little dangerous as it tastes very innocuous on the alcohol front, but is a fairly punchy 12%. Very creamy with woody vanilla and vinous "notes".


----------



## rich p (20 Oct 2014)

Hopefully you can get a refund on your hebdomadal membership of the Temperance Society DP
I have put on 5lbs since August and I blame you lot - I even went to M&S today to get some of the Mosaic. I'm going to try a couple of days off the booze though. Maybe.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Oct 2014)

You disguised your abstemiousness really well, DP.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Oct 2014)

Love the 'fairly punchy at 12%'!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> That Harveys Imperial Double Stout is a little too in-your-face for me. I'll be interested in what 3BM makes of it.
> 
> p.s. I know beer is supposed to go in yer face



It is very 'in yer face', like being dragged off by the Bolsheviks! Very dark, rich and thick*. The aroma is very alcoholly, in fact all alcohol, the taste is pretty good though, slight alcohol taste but generally quite sweet with a bitter finish, pretty complex which is my way of saying I can't describe it! Good stuff.

*yup!


----------



## srw (20 Oct 2014)

Talking of posh snakebite...






I saw the bit that said "porter", not the bit that said " cider".


----------



## User169 (21 Oct 2014)

Kabert - a blend of De Struise' Black Albert and Portsmouth Brewings' Kate RIS. 

Not bad, but surprisingly highly carbed for a barrel-aged beer and quite a bit of lively port from the barrel aging. 

Prolly worth sticking a couple aside for a bit longer. 

A modest 11.5% btw.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Oct 2014)

srw said:


> Talking of posh snakebite...
> 
> View attachment 59610
> 
> I saw the bit that said "porter", not the bit that said " cider".


London Velvet. Cider and Porter, a sh1te version of black velvet?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Oct 2014)

I am extensively testing Fuller's London Porter as a post-exercise recovery drink.

On the recommendation of someone who coaches elite athletes!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Oct 2014)

Anyone tried Batemans Mocha and Chocolate?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Oct 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Anyone tried Batemans Mocha and Chocolate?



No. I noticed Sam Smiths do a choccy stout now, wondered if it might be any good as their oatmeal is so nice. Might get the missus to road test it, mind you she doesn't mind beer with fruit in it... *shudder*


----------



## ceepeebee (21 Oct 2014)

The bateman's is........ Not so good......

Here's how the beer we brewed poured (it's official name is cärsmøl brown porter and is still a bit young and under-developed, but shows a lot of promise)


----------



## User169 (21 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> No. I noticed Sam Smiths do a choccy stout now, wondered if it might be any good as their oatmeal is so nice. Might get the missus to road test it, mind you she doesn't mind beer with fruit in it... *shudder*



A bit on the sweet side for me. I couldn't get through a whole bottle.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> No. I noticed Sam Smiths do a choccy stout now, wondered if it might be any good as their oatmeal is so nice. Might get the missus to road test it, mind you she doesn't mind beer with fruit in it... *shudder*


I fear it is a universal trait in missuses


----------



## User169 (21 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Might get the missus to road test it, mind you she doesn't mind beer with fruit in it... *shudder*



Check Cantillon's Fou' Foune: super sour apricot beer. Lovely!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (22 Oct 2014)

I had one of these tonight and was more than pleasantly surprised. The normal Hobgoblin doesn't do much for me...this on the other hand was a very very nice hop punch!


----------



## rich p (22 Oct 2014)

We've moved our Tuesday night beer-up to a new night (!) and a new pub. The Long Man is its name.
They have a decent selection but this was tonight's 4 pinter...

http://www.skinnersbrewery.com/beers.php?id=1&t=ft_ales&details=#details
A pretty decent session ale - no complaints, which is so unlike me.


----------



## rich p (23 Oct 2014)

Tonight's the cheese and beer tasting that I mentioned a while back. I'm starting to salivate!


*Thursday 23rd October*
_Cheese and wine is fine, but cheese and beer is better!
Join the Quaff Fiveways team and Brighton-based food journalist and cheese writer __Patrick McGuigan__ for a night of fermented frolics on Thursday 23 October. We'll be pairing some of the shop's best craft beers with a range of British and Continental cheeses as we explore a world beyond Port and Stilton. 
The informal tasting will see a range of different beer styles from Quaff's extensive range of traditional and modern craft ales matched with artisan cheeses from farmhouse and new wave cheesemakers. Expect short talks about the people behind the products, serving tips and why ale and curds are the ultimate match.
Tickets cost £15 and will include at least five cheeses and five beers.
Starts at 8pm on Thursday 23 October,_


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Tonight's the cheese and beer tasting that I mentioned a while back. I'm starting to salivate!
> 
> 
> *Thursday 23rd October*
> ...



You gonna sneak some pineapple chunks and cocktail sticks in to go with the cheese for the ultimate classy snack food?


----------



## User169 (23 Oct 2014)

Fermented frolics!!


----------



## rich p (23 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You gonna sneak some pineapple chunks and cocktail sticks in to go with the cheese for the ultimate classy snack food?


My mate's got bronchitis, so hurry down for the spare ticket!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> My mate's got bronchitis, so hurry down for the spare ticket!



Cheese and beer, what's not to like!


----------



## rich p (24 Oct 2014)

I tried one of Burning Sky's new beers last night. Pretty good and a limited manufacture.
It was an interesting saison called Anniversaire to mark their first year of operating. So good I bought 3 of the750 ml bottles.
p.s. Don't ask me where I got that sculpture of 3BM's bonce.


----------



## rich p (24 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3345242, member: 259"]Halloween beer! 

[edit] Nice, hoppy, 8%. It's got a crappy Grolsch stylee stopper, but I'd definitely buy this again. It's going very well with the pickled onions.

View attachment 59858
[/QUOTE]
Witch brewery Mort?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> View attachment 59861



Is that another one of those vegetable things that you keep posting to confuse me


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> I tried one of Burning Sky's new beers last night. Pretty good and a limited manufacture.
> It was an interesting saison called Anniversaire to mark their first year of operating. So good I bought 3 of the750 ml bottles.
> p.s. Don't ask me where I got that sculpture of 3BM's bonce.
> 
> View attachment 59861



Is that my brain, I wondered where it was?

M&S Citra, very nice beer, hoppy wonderfulness.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3345292, member: 259"]Brasserie des legendes in Irchonwelz. Try saying that after you've had four.[/QUOTE]

Morticia away again?


----------



## User169 (24 Oct 2014)

RIS barrel aged in Makers Mark bourbon. Fantastic!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Oct 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> RIS barrel aged in Makers Mark bourbon. Fantastic!
> View attachment 59864



Matching beer with tablecloths is dedication above and beyond.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Oct 2014)

M&S Scotch beer from Black Isle, slight tactical error as I didn't notice it had bee droppings in it, despite that it's pretty good, would probably have it slightly chilled next time.


----------



## rich p (24 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> M&S Scotch beer from Black Isle, slight tactical error as I didn't notice it had bee droppings in it, despite that it's pretty good, would probably have it slightly chilled next time.
> 
> View attachment 59865


Beer dropping the 'r'


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Oct 2014)

Black Isle Brewery is very good, such a shame they have to poncify their beer for the middle class nobbers that go to M&S


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> Black Isle Brewery is very good, such a shame they have to poncify their beer for the middle class nobbers that go to M&S



You should join the middle class nobbers and get some M&S single hop stuff.

Anyway, seen this from the BI website?

"Drink responsibly..... only open one case at a time."


----------



## User169 (24 Oct 2014)

Hemel en Aarde aged in Octomore barrels. DeMo's smokiest RIS aged in super peaty whiskey barrels. 

A bit heavy going for me. It's like inhaling a bonfire.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Oct 2014)

Norfolk Nip, Woodforde's 1929 recipe for a barley wine. OK but could do with a bit more of a kick for 7%.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Oct 2014)

Actually a nice thing about the Norfolk Nip is the bottle which is a really nice shape probably based on an old fashioned design.


----------



## User169 (24 Oct 2014)

Someone appears to nabbed one of 3BMs pump clips.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Oct 2014)

Courtesy of rich I'm supping a Harvey's Prince of Denmark. This is 'kin top notch, there's a sort of buttery rich smooth aroma and first taste, this then follows into a burnt caramelly coffee finish. It really is excellent, a first rate beer, wonderful stuff. Send more!


----------



## Crackle (24 Oct 2014)

Kernel Porter followed by a Liverpool Organic Brewery Stout. Bottle shop had some interesting stuff in tonight, including the first dark ipa I've seen there but I wasn't feeling adventurous.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Kernel Porter followed by a Liverpool Organic Brewery Stout. Bottle shop had some interesting stuff in tonight, including the first dark ipa I've seen there but I wasn't feeling adventurous.



Ask the lab, he'll tell you.


----------



## theclaud (24 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> I tried one of Burning Sky's new beers last night. Pretty good and a limited manufacture.
> It was an interesting saison called Anniversaire to mark their first year of operating. So good I bought 3 of the750 ml bottles.
> p.s. Don't ask me where I got that sculpture of 3BM's bonce.
> 
> View attachment 59861


Here we go. Brace yourselves for the Celeriac Gratin thread, folks.


----------



## rich p (25 Oct 2014)

theclaud said:


> Here we go. Brace yourselves for the Celeriac Gratin thread, folks.


I don't want to divert the alcohol thread down a poncey food rue, in case Marmion deep fries a gasket, but suffice to say I did dauphenoise spuds with the slow roast pork belly, and kept the celeriac back for Sunday's offering.
A bottle of the upthread Burning Sky and my latest fave; the M&S Maison. (Thanks to DP or 3BM)


----------



## User169 (25 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3345242, member: 259"]Halloween beer! 

[edit] Nice, hoppy, 8%. It's got a crappy Grolsch stylee stopper, but I'd definitely buy this again. It's going very well with the pickled onions.

View attachment 59858
[/QUOTE]

Very nice beer: their Hercule Stout is really superb.


----------



## Crackle (25 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ask the lab, he'll tell you.


He doesn't understand the concept of choice. He said if you see a squirrel you should chase it and if you see a half eaten doughnut, you should eat it, as you don't know when you'll find another.

He also said he's fed up wearing his paws out going to the beer shop instead of the park and I should get a case of 12 Ship in a bottle Liverpool organic Stout for 24 quid instead of buying the odd one for 3 quid. The trouble with that is, following his philosophy, if I see a case I should drink it, then we'll never get to the park.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> He doesn't understand the concept of choice. He said if you see a squirrel you should chase it and if you see a half eaten doughnut, you should eat it, as you don't know when you'll find another.
> 
> He also said he's fed up wearing his paws out going to the beer shop instead of the park and I should get a case of 12 Ship in a bottle Liverpool organic Stout for 24 quid instead of buying the odd one for 3 quid. The trouble with that is, following his philosophy, if I see a case I should drink it, then we'll never get to the park.



You'd also be licking your own bollocks, as a non-lab couldn't you get the case and show a modicum of restraint?
What's the lab's name, Crax, I feel we should be able to call him by name as he's the brains to your brawn? Wonder if Shaun lets pets have their own account...


----------



## User169 (25 Oct 2014)

Just been to M+S in The Hague. No single hop mosaic - in fact, none of the single hop range. I'm comfort eating crumpets instead.


----------



## Crackle (25 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You'd also be licking your own bollocks, as a non-lab couldn't you get the case and show a modicum of restraint?
> What's the lab's name, Crax, I feel we should be able to call him by name as he's the brains to your brawn? Wonder if Shaun lets pets have their own account...


He's not really interested in an online presence. he might be right about the case though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Oct 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Just been to M+S in The Hague. No single hop mosaic - in fact, none of the single hop range. I'm comfort eating crumpets instead.



Don't worry, I've got some. No crumpets though.


----------



## smutchin (25 Oct 2014)

This isn't just a beer thread, it's an M&S beer thread.

I had to go to M&S this morning (Waitrose was too far) and I saw they had a 3 for £6 offer on, so it would have been rude not to...







Haven't seen any of these ones before. I also considered the Scotch Ale mentioned by @threebikesmcginty earlier but the Spruce IPA looked too interesting to pass up - it actually lists Norway Spruce as an ingredient. Intriguing.

Those custard choux buns are pretty damn amazing too.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Oct 2014)

You're a lightweight smutchers, I bought 6!


----------



## smutchin (25 Oct 2014)

Just noticed you can see my reflection in the pic. Lucky I kept my pants on.


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> Black Isle Brewery is very good, such a shame they have to poncify their beer for the middle class nobbers that go to M&S


Eh, don't knock it. 3 for 2 on their stuff recently (including the single hop, and what Mrs M tells me is a rather good Kriek).


----------



## smutchin (25 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You're a lightweight smutchers, I bought 6!



I was on my bike with limited luggage capacity otherwise I might have got more.


----------



## srw (25 Oct 2014)

Our local M&S has had almost no patronage since Waitrose opened up next door. I wonder whether Mrs W would be offended if popped in this afternoon?

I had the spruce beer a couple of weeks ago. Frankly you couldn't tell there were trees in it. It might have been better slghtly chilled?


----------



## smutchin (25 Oct 2014)

Just had to deliver my wife's packed lunch to her so have stopped off at the Black Dog for some refreshment before the ride home.






Those are dummy pumps, by the way. The beers are drawn straight from the cask in the back room. 

Had a Jet Black Stout, which was most pleasant. Smooth and sweet. Now on the Paleolithic, which is the polar opposite: pale, dry and a bit of a hop monster, in a good way. Earthy and fragrant. 

Looks like this is going to be a long afternoon...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Oct 2014)

Looks like a nice boozer @smutchin


----------



## smutchin (25 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Looks like a nice boozer @smutchin



It is. It's one of them newfangled micropubs, so very cosy. There's a clue in the name as to the landlord's character and the lavishly moody decor reflects this too. I'm amazed that such a small venue manages to keep five ales on the go at all times, and always in good condition - I've not yet had a duff pint there.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Oct 2014)

Orv. Although half of it ended up outside of the bottle and the glass.






Mrs 3BM got given this drinks mat, you say what's on the mat 3 times and then when you put your drink on it the peace vibes come up through the mat and alter the molecular structure of what you're drinking so you... etc etc bollocksy bollocks.






If you had to buy it it'd be 'drinks mat robbery'.


----------



## User169 (25 Oct 2014)

Now this is my kind of thing: plum geuze. 

Sour with a fruity tang. I'd drink this all the time, but at 15eur a pop, it's going to be an infrequent treat.


----------



## srw (25 Oct 2014)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Oct 2014)

srw said:


> View attachment 59927


Unionist beer!


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Oct 2014)

Tonight - one from local brewery "Offbeat", "Wild Blackberry Mild"

I'm quite a fan of mild, having drunk a bit of it in the days of a decent night out costing around a tenner (with the relative cheapness of mild at the time helping in that accounting).

This is nice - 3.8% rather than the high 2 I remember in the milds of old. The flavour is the fruit of the blackberries at first (not overpowering, but definitely there, and not a "hint of fruit") developing into a smoky, almost stout or porter like flavour with the fruit receding, if not disappearing completely.

A very well brewed fruit beer, I think, given how many of the type just overpower the other flavours with fruit. In fact, I like the stout/porter elements of the flavour so much that I'll be looking out Offbeat's "pure" stout and porter as soon as I can.


----------



## Crackle (25 Oct 2014)

John the Monkey said:


> View attachment 59952
> 
> 
> Tonight - one from local brewery "Offbeat", "Wild Blackberry Mild"
> ...


Ah Offbeat, pretty sure that's what the black ipa was I saw.


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Ah Offbeat, pretty sure that's what the black ipa was I saw.


I remember them talking about brewing that 'un (not laid hands on any myself) 

FWIW, both their pales that I've tried are nice, if I'm remembering them right - I think Outlandish pale is more citrussy, and Out of Step pale more bitter, but definitely a style they know their way around.


----------



## srw (25 Oct 2014)

Right.

The Adnams (sorry, "Suffolk") Winter IPA for M&S was wonderful - complex, fruity, sweet, a perfect foil for a quick stir-fry of Mr Waitrose's sweet chilli chicken. Unlike the Hook Norton over-strength beer I had a week or two back, which was like bad lager with a vodka top. A bit of a shame about the colour, though - it matched the "dehydrated" colour on one of those urine colour charts to a T.

The Hook Norton double stout was also a good drink - much less hoppy (hooray) than most stout, with a nice balance between malty sweetness and the burnt flavour you get with dark malt.

The Lincolnshire Orange Barley beer (M&S again) is a curiosity - a bit like a slightly bitter Orangina, or a Terry's Dark Chocolate Orange without the chocolate flavour. Not one I'll get again, but nice enough.

I'lll get onto the single hop varietals next - anyone like to recommend a good temperature? Being American varieties, I assume a bit warmer than fridge-cold might be better than cellar to room temperature.

Whoever the M&S beer buyer is, (s)he is doing a good job. In general the food is bland beyond belief, but these are definitely reasons to go in. We really ought to have an in-person beer thread taste-in covering the whole range - but I suspect geographical range will make that impossible.


----------



## rich p (25 Oct 2014)

srw said:


> Right.
> 
> The Adnams (sorry, "Suffolk") Winter IPA for M&S was wonderful - complex, fruity, sweet, a perfect foil for a quick stir-fry of Mr Waitrose's sweet chilli chicken. Unlike the Hook Norton over-strength beer I had a week or two back, which was like bad lager with a vodka top. A bit of a shame about the colour, though - it matched the "dehydrated" colour on one of those urine colour charts to a T.
> 
> ...


Did they not have the Maison? It's a beaut


----------



## rich p (25 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Orv. Although half of it ended up outside of the bottle and the glass.
> 
> View attachment 59906
> 
> ...


They spelt Trappíssed wrong on the Orval


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Oct 2014)

John the Monkey said:


> View attachment 59952



I like the sound of that.


----------



## Mrs M (26 Oct 2014)

Just don't put beer in your water bottle, It'll blow yer head aff!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Oct 2014)

Had a go at this @Crackle?







Just a quick snifter of Broadside as an après luncheon sharpener.


----------



## User169 (26 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Had a go at this @Crackle?
> 
> View attachment 59956



I take it you picked up the DT in the caf this morning, 3BM?!


----------



## rich p (26 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Had a go at this @Crackle?
> 
> View attachment 59956
> 
> ...


Being a beer aficionado, I suspect Crackle's dog would prefer draughts


----------



## smutchin (26 Oct 2014)

srw said:


> Whoever the M&S beer buyer is, (s)he is doing a good job.



I used to know one of the head food buyers for M&S - she was the sister-in-law of a good friend of mine. But that was 20 years ago so probably not the same person. 

Shame I lost touch with that friend. And not just for her M&S connections. Sigh.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Oct 2014)

smutchin said:


> I used to know one of the head food buyers for M&S - she was the sister-in-law of a good friend of mine. But that was 20 years ago so probably not the same person.
> 
> Shame I lost touch with that friend. And not just for her M&S connections. Sigh.



Hunt them down smutchers.


----------



## rich p (26 Oct 2014)

smutchin said:


> Shame I lost touch with that friend. And not just for her M&S connections. Sigh


She may not have aged as well as you Smutch!
I've just cracked open a Harveys Prince of Denmark.
Nice and dark and winter-warming on these early gloomy evenings.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Oct 2014)

Yumtus.


----------



## Crackle (26 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Had a go at this @Crackle[/USER
> [ATTACH=full]60007[/ATTACH]



Smart enough to get what he needs out of me, anything else is superflous or too demeaning to be considered, or to far from the fridge.


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Oct 2014)

Hafod Brewery's "Hopper", which I think I mentioned picking up at the Nantwich Food and Drink festival a bit ago.






The clue, of course, is in the name - a hop soaked 4.3% bottle conditioned beer. The first taste is strongly citrussy/floral, developing into a predominantly bitter taste (spice undertones, slightly, I think) and a strong bitter/citrus aftertaste. Gorgeous stuff.

Hafod had the misfortune of being towards the end of their marquee (in "spent all my money corner") so I only picked up one bottle - I'll have to try and find more of their brews.


----------



## User169 (26 Oct 2014)

John the Monkey said:


> Hafod Brewery's "Hopper", which I think I mentioned picking up at the Nantwich Food and Drink festival a bit ago.
> 
> View attachment 60021
> 
> ...



Whilst I generally disapprove of mismatched glasses,you seem to have a very nice collection of obscure ones!!


----------



## User169 (26 Oct 2014)

Cantillon geuze on tap. I think I could live off this (and the obligatory aubergines of course).


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Oct 2014)

You get a like for the aubergine not the geuze.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Oct 2014)

It's Moze o'clock.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Oct 2014)

The M&S beer buyer is Jenny Rea, take a bow!!!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/10971461/Drink-Review-British-beers-for-summer.html


----------



## User169 (26 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You get a like for the aubergine not the geuze.



Lightweight!


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Oct 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Whilst I generally disapprove of mismatched glasses,you seem to have a very nice collection of obscure ones!!


Thanks, but if I had to match beer to glass, most of these would never get used again!

I've happy memories of both - La Percheronne had an English head brewer at the time I bought the glass (2007) and their ambrée was very reminiscent of good English bitter.

La Touquettoise had a really good range, with the blanche standing out particularly - earthier and less sweet and citrussy than most of the type. Bottle conditioned too, if I remember correctly.


----------



## rich p (26 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The M&S beer buyer is Jenny Rea, take a bow!!!
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/10971461/Drink-Review-British-beers-for-summer.html


Good research 3BM
Has anyone tried this one mentioned in the article?
*Revisionist Saison Beer* Marston’s, Wolverhampton (Tesco, £1.79 for 500ml)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Good research 3BM
> Has anyone tried this one mentioned in the article?
> *Revisionist Saison Beer* Marston’s, Wolverhampton (Tesco, £1.79 for 500ml)



Tried the Rye and Red Ale, not bad as I recall.


----------



## User169 (26 Oct 2014)

The Cheshire Chocolate Porter is vile!!


----------



## srw (26 Oct 2014)

Continuing my research into Ms Rea's shopping trolley...

Even fridge-cold the Southwold (Adnam's) spruce IPA was just a curiosity. I was hoping for a beating round the mouth by a large bough of something evergreen (to go with Doctor Who and his Forest of Trafalgar). Instead it was a gentle hint of toilet cleaner somewhere in the background.

The Amarillo Golden Ale (apparently a Meantime brew) wasn't really golden - more a Lucozady Tartrazine Sunny Delightish orange. Which is appropriate, as there are definite hints of something orangy in the flavour. As an introduction to the flavour of Amarillo hops ("much sought-after" says the label) it was interesting, but like many single-varietal wines it was a bit one-dimensional. The bottle took me over an hour to drink, which is about 40 minutes more than a pint usually takes me. A quarter-pint would have done me.


----------



## smutchin (26 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Has anyone tried this one mentioned in the article?
> *Revisionist Saison Beer* Marston’s, Wolverhampton (Tesco, £1.79 for 500ml)



Yes. It was quite drinkable but lacked any recognisable saison character - certainly none of the earthy farmyardy flavours, but maybe that would be a bit too authentic for the average Tesco punter. I also think the M&S Citra is a bit bland. 

The Curious Brew lager is great though.


----------



## smutchin (26 Oct 2014)

srw said:


> Southwold (Adnam's) spruce IPA ... gentle hint of toilet cleaner



My tasting notes say air freshener. 

I quite liked it but I doubt I'll be buying it again. 



> Amarillo Golden Ale ... definite hints of something orangy in the flavour.



Take your point about it being a bit one dimensional but I like Amarillo so it worked for me. I shall be buying this one again. (I'm brewing some stout at the moment, to which I've added a heap of Amarillo. Will be interesting to see how it turns out.) 

While we're on the subject, I looked up the Palaeolithic beer I had yesterday and it turns out the hops are Cascade and Amarillo, so no wonder I liked it. I might see if I can recreate it by blending the two single hop M&S beers.


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Oct 2014)

Pendle Witches Brew.






On offer for Hallowe'en at the local Morrisons, so an impulse buy.

An predominantly malty first taste, with hops coming through and lingering into a pleasingly balanced aftertaste with just enough of the malt, and enough bitter hops for my palate.

Really good. Not unusual enough to be an unknown around these parts, I guess, but if you've never tried any, seek some out.


----------



## User169 (28 Oct 2014)

More sour stuff. 

Cuvee De Ranke -  a beer/lambic blend. Smells and tastes like geuze, but has a slightly thicker beer mouthfeel, a bit more froth and slightly higher in booze than regular geuze. Lovely!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Oct 2014)

W&E Conq 1075 BIPA.


----------



## rich p (28 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Norfolk Nip, Woodforde's 1929 recipe for a barley wine. OK but could do with a bit more of a kick for 7%.
> 
> View attachment 59871


Just had one of these - I liked it!


----------



## Berties (28 Oct 2014)

Belgium weak beer but liked the bottle ,also been quaffing duvel and leffe blond tonight , to many beers of quality in Belgium , some quality beers brewed for remembrance of the ww1,high alcohol enough to halt a small rhino


----------



## Berties (29 Oct 2014)

Today's beer was a mango beer ,
From the wall if beer bar in Brugge , it was alright lower alcohol than some , then onto duvel , didn't go much on leffe


----------



## Crackle (29 Oct 2014)

Finally took the dog's advice






They actually had no cases left but after a short discussion we took 12 off the shelves for the same price. Funny thing is, now I've got 12, I'm sure it tasted nicer last time.....

And @John the Monkey I got one of those Offbeat dark ipa's. Getting tried at the wknd. If you want me to pick you one up, I can. We can sort out some kind of exchange.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Oct 2014)

Berties said:


> Today's beer was a mango beer



Seeing the picture was enough to make me gag


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Oct 2014)

I wouldn't drink beer with fruit in it, it's not natural.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I wouldn't drink beer with fruit in it, it's not natural.



Apart from Lager and Lime of course!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> Apart from Lager and Lime of course!



It's been a long time since I had that exotic beverage.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It's been a long time since I had that exotic beverage.



I dinnae believe you, I can see you propping up the bar, in your best 1980s "power dressing" attire, winking at the ladies whilst sipping a L&L.


----------



## rich p (29 Oct 2014)

Marmion said:


> Apart from Lager and Lime of course!


Snakebite and black, IIRC


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Oct 2014)

Likes all round you bas's


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Oct 2014)

smutchin said:


> I also think the M&S Citra is a bit bland.



Just trying another Citra, I think it's rather good, the hoppy bitterness is pretty solid without being over-powering, long finish too. Might be better with a dash of lime in it eh @Marmion?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Snakebite and black, IIRC



The drink of the Gods is snakebite - the "black" is for ponces


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Just trying another Citra, I think it's rather good, the hoppy bitterness is pretty solid without being over-powering, long finish too. Might be better with a dash of lime in it eh @Marmion?



Citra tops would probably make it better


----------



## srw (30 Oct 2014)

More from M&S. Delish- just the right amount of hoppage with a great long honey finish.


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> And @John the Monkey I got one of those Offbeat dark ipa's. Getting tried at the wknd. If you want me to pick you one up, I can. We can sort out some kind of exchange.


Thanks for the offer, but Offbeat aren't far away from me at all - it'd be dreadfully lazy of me to get you to buy their beer for me! 

Hope you enjoy the DIPA, in any case.


----------



## rich p (30 Oct 2014)

I had a wee session on this local brewery ale last night

http://www.brightonbier.com/thirty-three-pale-ale.html
Cracking, hoppy, flavour-filled session ale at 3.3% 

I was sober enough to indulge in an Edradour night cap too.


----------



## smutchin (30 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> I had a wee



Beer will do that to you


----------



## smutchin (30 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Just trying another Citra, I think it's rather good, the hoppy bitterness is pretty solid without being over-powering, long finish too.



Maybe as mentioned upthread, "one dimensional" would be a better description for it than "bland". In any case, I find it unsatisfying. 

The Cascade is still my favourite, although the Mosaic isn't far behind.


----------



## theclaud (30 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Cracking, hoppy, flavour-filled session ale at 3.3%
> .


Suitably wussy, then!


----------



## srw (30 Oct 2014)

Somewhere between a Guinness with flavour and a winter warmer.

Why is it that the purveyor of blandness to the middle classes produces one class of product that's the exact opposite?


----------



## rich p (30 Oct 2014)

theclaud said:


> Suitably wussy, then!


Bugger off and get yourself a snowball, luv


----------



## User169 (30 Oct 2014)

Igloo beer - Pannepot Reserva 2010.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Oct 2014)

Can't find Pannepot anyfugginwhere at the moment!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Oct 2014)

Twelve Days, quid a bottle, rude not to. Sell-by end of Nov, not sure if I can make it last that long though.


----------



## User169 (31 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Can't find Pannepot anyfugginwhere at the moment!


 
Haven't see it around for a while. Had to buy a bottle from the pub - not cheap!


----------



## SteCenturion (31 Oct 2014)

I will be needing a Blonde Witch, a Pendle Witches Brew & 3 bottles of Tsingtao please squire.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Oct 2014)

A new (for me) Innis and Gunn experience for starters tonight:





Not sure what I think of it yet, I was unimpressed at first tasting but it's now growing on me - almost like chewing on a stick. A very strong stumpy stick used to turn a tourniquet.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Oct 2014)

Think @User259 mentioned this one a while back, thought I'd have a revisit, it really is a very good export stout. Nice aroma, sweet bitter burnt taste. Lovely!


----------



## Chromatic (31 Oct 2014)

The Wild Swan at the local ran out tonight, back on to http://www.molesbrewery.com/site/ for the last one before coming home.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Oct 2014)

And next up is Brew Dog's Libertine Black Ale:






Ooof! Hops and malt. Hops. And. Malt. And black. And hops. Malty as well.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Oct 2014)

TKEIP


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Oct 2014)

And now:




It's Hallowe'en so it's dark beer night


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Oct 2014)

I'll tell you what, as much as I like Dragonhead, that Brew Dog Libertine stuff was bloody good. I try to structure my beer so that I finish off with something that rounds off the night with a "well, that's just fine and bloody dandy". I may have peaked too early. Mind you I have a few more to go yet


----------



## User169 (31 Oct 2014)

Not sure what this. A barrel aged IPA I think, but quite sour. Probably not what was intended, but it's really good! A could easily manage a couple more.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Oct 2014)

It's dark and it's a dunter:




And it's chocolate. And porridge. It's chocolate porridge.


----------



## rich p (1 Nov 2014)

I ate at a friend's and the beer provided was generic fizzy shite bollox.
. I ended up doing an impromptu tasting pale sherry, madeira, white port, and summink beginning with 'A' whose name escapes me but I might remember when I wake up.


----------



## rich p (1 Nov 2014)

Amontillado!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> Amontillado!



Well done rich, see the old grey matter is still ticking over. I thought it was going to be Acetone.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> Amontillado!



gazuntite


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> I ate at a friend's and the beer provided was generic fizzy shite bollox.



In the age of Daffodilly names I'm imagining someone must have called their brew "fizzy shíte bollox" by now


----------



## rich p (1 Nov 2014)

I've had this for a while and it doesn't quite live up to expectations. Life's like that sometimes!
Triple fermented with a nice malty smack but almost too subtle for an 8.3% ale.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> I've had this for a while and it doesn't quite live up to expectations. Life's like that sometimes!
> Triple fermented with a nice malty smack but almost too subtle for an 8.3% ale.
> View attachment 60579



Yumtus, I like DT!


----------



## rich p (1 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yumtus, I like DT!


I've just researched that you reviewed it favourably and flavourably way back in 2011.
I'm way behind the times!


----------



## srw (1 Nov 2014)

Marshmellow from Oxfordshire [sic] Ales of Marsh Gibbon


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Nov 2014)

I am continuing my dark ale weekend tonight, and this is tonight's first:




which is exceptionally good. Malty and sweet and a very satisfying "dry" afters


----------



## User169 (1 Nov 2014)

Slight point-of-order. Rich is drinking the Nocturnum version which is a fruity quad. I think 3bm is referring to DT which is a more astringent tripel, so diff beers. I like both of them, but DT especially.

The CC overnight ride from Brussels to Brugge a couple of years ago passed the front door of the Huyghe brewery which brews them! Shame they werent open at 2am!


----------



## Crackle (1 Nov 2014)

I've dot a dold and cadn't taste anydink.


----------



## srw (1 Nov 2014)

A round-up from the last couple of days.
M&S single hop Cascade (Castle Rock Brewery) - drunk fridge-cold, which was probably too cold. Not that interesting, but I don't think that was just the temperature.
M&S single hop Citra (Oakham Brewery) - like being socked around the mouth by a lemony hoppy stem of nettles. Brash yankee forwardness without an ounce of subtlety.
M&S Hibiscus wheat beer (Adnams) - drunk fridge-cold - yum yum yum. Just the right balance of fruitiness and bitterness. I could quite easily drink this one all day. Tastes a bit like what you think fruit teas ought to taste like - but they invariably disappoint.
M&S single hop Sovereign (Elgoods of Wisbech) - my favourite of the single-hop beers, with a lovely toffeeish flavour. I guess that means I'm a malt man, not a hop man. It made revewing my work emails go more quickly than they might otherwise have done.
Oxfordshire Ales Marshmellow - wierdly, the first bottle of this I tried _did_ taste like marshmallow, though that might have been pyschological. This second one was a very good slightly sweetish bitter with a lovely blend of flavours. How they get away with calling themselves "Oxfordshire" Ales, when the brewery is over the border in Bucks I really don't know.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Nov 2014)

More deep darkness


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Nov 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Slight point-of-order. Rich is drinking the Nocturnum version which is a fruity quad. I think 3bm is referring to DT which is a more astringent tripel, so diff beers. I like both of them, but DT especially.



I didn't look properly, my bad!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Nov 2014)

That marshmallow beer is a good one I think.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> my bad



The last person who typed that to me in an email got told he was a daffodil - take it as read that the same applies to you


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> The last person who typed that to me in an email got told he was a daffodil - take it as read that the same applies to you



Up yours, Marmers!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Nov 2014)

Hook Norton Twelve Days, quid a bottle if I haven't already mentioned it, it won best porter in the world beer comp or whatever it was, remarkable really as it isn't porter.


----------



## rich p (1 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hook Norton Twelve Days, quid a bottle if I haven't already mentioned it, it won best porter in the world beer comp or whatever it was, remarkable really as it isn't porter.


A quid!!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Nov 2014)

From black to dark red, Broughton's Old Jock


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Nov 2014)

With a couple of friends, I drank that Flying Monkeys Chocolate Manifesto that I bought the other day. Is is really the best desert beer in the world? Everyone seemed to think it was probably the best sweet beer that they'd ever tasted, myself included.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Nov 2014)

The final beer of the night is the wonderful Orkney Dark Island:





My top beers of recent weeks (in reverse order for you reality TV nobbers):

1) Harviestoun Old Engine Oil
1) Brew Dog Libertine Ale
1) Orkney Dark Island


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Nov 2014)

Tatton Brewery's Obscure.







Tatton make some really nice beer - the only honey beer I've tried that I like (Lazy Haze) and the superb Ruck and Maul porter, among others.

Obscure is something between a bitter and a porter, to my mind (a bit more on the bitter side of the spectrum). A lot of malt in the first taste, spicy and rich, turning into a taste with pronounced, smoky, porter like overtones, with a decent bitter hop edge to both that and the aftertaste, which retains some of the malty sweetness.

It's a fabulous, complex beer.

Edit: Forgot to mention, the aroma it has is stunning too - one to drink from your tulip shaped glasses, beer lovers.


----------



## User169 (2 Nov 2014)

John the Monkey said:


> Tatton Brewery's Obscure.
> 
> View attachment 60644
> 
> ...



Some more good glasses there, John!


----------



## User169 (2 Nov 2014)

Tap-takeover in the local by Vandestreek from Utrecht. Starting off gently with their IPA. Nice aroma/bitter balance.


----------



## User169 (2 Nov 2014)

Their double IPA up next. 

Seriously bitter and not quite enough malt to deal with it. Just had a chat with the brewer and it's made with a Polaris hops, a new hop variety from Germany. Apparently they lend a minty flavour. I hadn't noticed, but when he said it I knew what he meant!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Nov 2014)

Pint of Hooky down the boozer.


----------



## User169 (2 Nov 2014)

Black IPA. Easily their best beer. Great hop flavour, but well balanced against the roasty malt.

A triumph! (The highest DP beer accolade).

Ifyou see a bottle of this, the label is great too - courtesy of an English artist.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Nov 2014)

Yumbalina


----------



## User169 (2 Nov 2014)

Ever tried Lone Star, @threebikesmcginty?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Nov 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Ever tried Lone Star, @threebikesmcginty?
> 
> View attachment 60709



I've been to Texas a few times so yes, Shiner too - it's all fizzy wee. 

Great pic of the man, hope he got a couple of bucks for that.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Nov 2014)

Nøgne Imperial Stout, a 9%er. Nice velvety smooth coffee burnt caramelly taste, good stuff!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Nov 2014)

Ok, 10 points to the first person to guess this beer!


----------



## User169 (2 Nov 2014)

w+e bipa?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Nov 2014)

Almost was but no, go north.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Nov 2014)

Harviestoun - Old Engineers Reserve, I was going to give the last bottle out as a prize* but I'll have to have it myself now.



*not really


----------



## smutchin (3 Nov 2014)

Bottled my Amarillo Stout at the weekend - a Coopers Stout kit beefed up with the addition of lots of Amarillo hops. Tasted a sample and it's not bad at all - has a nice hint of caramelised oranges. 

Also started the next batch of homebrew - a Coopers English Bitter kit brewed short to boost the alcohol content (should come out around 5.5%) and with a hefty whack of Fuggles hops added. I'm hoping it ends up resembling ESB.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Nov 2014)

What do you rec to ESB @smutchin, you must like it if you're brewing an ESB alike? I used to really like this beer but the last couple of times I tried it I didn't get on with it at all, I'm sure they won't have changed the recipe, maybe it's just my finely tuned palate!


----------



## smutchin (3 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> What do you rec to ESB @smutchin, you must like it if you're brewing an ESB alike? I used to really like this beer but the last couple of times I tried it I didn't get on with it at all, I'm sure they won't have changed the recipe, maybe it's just my finely tuned palate!



Cask or bottle? I used to love ESB but I've not had it in a pub for a while so I couldn't say if the cask version has changed. But the bottled version definitely isn't as good as it used to be since they stopped selling it bottle-conditioned. It took a few disappointing experiences before I realised what they'd done. Now I just don't bother with it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Nov 2014)

smutchin said:


> Cask or bottle? I used to love ESB but I've not had it in a pub for a while so I couldn't say if the cask version has changed. But the bottled version definitely isn't as good as it used to be since they stopped selling it bottle-conditioned. It took a few disappointing experiences before I realised what they'd done. Now I just don't bother with it.



Yeah bottle, it's just not very nice any more.


----------



## rich p (6 Nov 2014)

More mundane but a splendid pub 4 pint session ale from the West Berkshire Brewery

http://www.wbbrew.com/good-old-boys-club/

Nice, rich, malty flavour which belied its 4% abv

...and in specific glasses DP!


----------



## User169 (6 Nov 2014)

Hey beerpeeps!

It's International Stout Day today!


----------



## rich p (6 Nov 2014)

[QUOTE 3365567, member: 259"]Where's the handle? [/QUOTE]
Straights are also popular in Brighton, Mort!


----------



## rich p (6 Nov 2014)

[QUOTE 3365763, member: 259"]Just showed my daughter this and passing the message on, she says you're sad. [/QUOTE]
Out of the mouths of babes and children...


----------



## smutchin (6 Nov 2014)

I'm on the train to Canterbury. The Bottle Shop is next door to the station. I may have to pop in there to get something appropriate to celebrate International Stout Day - @Delftse Post They have De Molen Bombs & Grenades on their list at the moment....


----------



## smutchin (6 Nov 2014)

Choices choices...


----------



## User169 (6 Nov 2014)

That's quite a list. Those Black Damnations from De Struise are hellish expensive though!


----------



## smutchin (6 Nov 2014)

#straightbat


----------



## smutchin (6 Nov 2014)

#lush


----------



## smutchin (6 Nov 2014)

Christ, haven't had this one for a while and I'd forgotten just how flipping amazing it is. The Weird Beard one was good but this is another class...


----------



## brand (7 Nov 2014)

Guess what!



And there is no sweets involved in this alcoholic drink


----------



## rich p (7 Nov 2014)

smutchin said:


> Christ, haven't had this one for a while and I'd forgotten just how flipping amazing it is. The Weird Beard one was good but this is another class...
> 
> View attachment 61062


I popped into my lbs to get some of it but they didn't have any today
Hastings tastings instead is first up...
a quaffable malty rich porter and only 4.5%


----------



## User169 (8 Nov 2014)

"Ginormous", a DIPA from Gigantic outta Portland, Oregon. Fairly standard US offering, but not too over the top. Cool label.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Nov 2014)

Suppose this is a kind of Guiness craft section, probably made in vast quantities in an industrial setting. Anyway apparently it's a porter based on an old recipe, its 3.8% shines through as it's actually quite a listless affair with very little taste or aroma. Also bought a 6% West Indies porter, hoping for better things.


----------



## rich p (8 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> West Indies porter


Used to be a common enough sight on railway platforms


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Nov 2014)

smutchin said:


> Choices choices...
> View attachment 61052



Didn't know Fuller's brewed an Imperial Stout, beer advo rated the stuff, doesn't seem to be available any more!


----------



## brand (8 Nov 2014)

Dated 1971 don't drink before 1985.



Should be ready. No alcohol strength on it.


----------



## John the Monkey (8 Nov 2014)

brand said:


> Dated 1971 don't drink before 1985.Should be ready. No alcohol strength on it.


What a splendid label!


----------



## User169 (8 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Didn't know Fuller's brewed an Imperial Stout, beer advo rated the stuff, doesn't seem to be available any more!



Sure I mentioned it a month or so ago! There's still some in the localbeershop if you want a bottle. 

When it was first released it got bad reviews, but it seems to have improved with age.


----------



## Crackle (8 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Also bought a 6% West Indies porter, hoping for better things.


I thought that was worse.


----------



## rich p (8 Nov 2014)

Brooklyn Brewery Black Chocolate Stout.
Black, lovely dark head and a bitter chocolate smack. I like it more than Crackle did it seems!
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-2932086


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> Brooklyn Brewery Black Chocolate Stout.
> Black, lovely dark head and a bitter chocolate smack. I like it more than Crackle did it seems!
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-2932086
> 
> View attachment 61199



Is that what's left of crackle in that dish?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Nov 2014)

I wasn't going to be having any beer until much later in the evening but after Scotland's first half performance in the rugby, which is the best I can remember for a long time, I have decided to have a wee snifter. Mr Aldi has a Scottish beer festival on again, and first up is this little number:






Copper/reddish with nice hoppiness and a bitterness which cut through at the end.

Now, let's see if Scotland can put the Argies to the sword in the 2nd half!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Nov 2014)

Come on you Argies!


----------



## rich p (8 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> a bitterness which cut through at the end


Now who does that remind me of?


----------



## rich p (8 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is that what's left of crackle in that dish?


Skate - I seriously doubt if anything that exotic has ever been eaten Chez Wirral


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> Now who does that remind me of?



Take a look in the mirror, pal.


----------



## rich p (8 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Take a look in the mirror, pal.


You hysterical tart


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> Skate



I wasnae far off in my guess of tripe


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Nov 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Sure I mentioned it a month or so ago! There's still some in the localbeershop if you want a bottle.
> 
> When it was first released it got bad reviews, but it seems to have improved with age.



You did, guess who 'liked' it?  Beer?


----------



## Crackle (8 Nov 2014)

Offbeat Turvy black ipa







This foamed out as soon as I topped it and then it took a while and a few pours before that head settled, which was a bit frustrating. Pretty strong beer in taste, dark and bitter hops. Not normally my thing but it's good.


----------



## User169 (8 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> Brooklyn Brewery Black Chocolate Stout.
> Black, lovely dark head and a bitter chocolate smack. I like it more than Crackle did it seems!
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-2932086
> 
> View attachment 61199



Skate wings and stout - yumto!!


----------



## rich p (8 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> Offbeat Turvy black ipa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either my eyes have gone out of focus or you're not as good a photographer as I thought


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Nov 2014)

A good victory for Scotland, a much scrappier 2nd half but some good forward work on show. 2nd beer of the evening is:





Hoppy, like a frog with a limp


----------



## Crackle (8 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> Either my eyes have gone out of focus or you're not as good a photographer as I thought


When the phone contracts come up for renewal, I don't get the new phone just the contract.


...Or you're already pissed.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> When the phone contracts come up for renewal, I don't get the new phone just the contract.
> 
> 
> ...Or you're already pissed.



I'm as jober as a sudge, that's a shíte photo.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Nov 2014)

Aye it's a shíte pic, and even shítier poured beer


----------



## Crackle (8 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> Aye it's a shíte pic, and even shítier poured beer


Up yours fish face.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> Aye it's a shíte pic, and even shítier poured beer



He poured it 20 minutes ago, the head might have subsided a bit by now.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Nov 2014)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Nov 2014)

Crax's next beer:


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Nov 2014)

Straw?


----------



## Crackle (8 Nov 2014)

If I was made of money, I'd be tempted to send you one and have you video the opening.


----------



## rich p (8 Nov 2014)

The skate was another culinary tour de force (my thanks to the inimitable Jamie O) but I'd finished the stout and ate it with a glass of Viognier.


----------



## User169 (8 Nov 2014)

Another brew from Gigantic and another nice label.

"Too much coffee man", an Imperial Black Saison with coffee. Sounds a bit of a dogs dinner, but I think they pull it off, although I could live with a little more funk.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Nov 2014)

I know I am a nobber, and have previously raved about a few beers (mostly dark beers) of late but my next ale of the evening really is something different. On first pouring the aromas jump out of the glass, hard to describe it but it's like toffee/caramel meeting bubblegum. And it does jump out! I don't think I have ever tasted a beer like this - again hard to describe but it's hoppy but with a burnt edge to it which develops into an almost liquorice aftertaste.

Valhalla Brewery Island Bere, Shetland Ale - Britain's most northerly brewery





Being an inquisitive nobber, who gets annoyed at nobber spelling, I decided to have a quick google search and it transpires that Bere is the grain used in the brewing, and that this is the only beer made from it. Top notch stuff, and worth getting your hands on it if only for a change.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Nov 2014)

I've come over all Viking. Aaaargghhh!


----------



## rich p (8 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> I know I am a nobber, and have previously raved about a few beers (mostly dark beers) of late but my next ale of the evening really is something different. On first pouring the aromas jump out of the glass, hard to describe it but it's like toffee/caramel meeting bubblegum. And it does jump out! I don't think I have ever tasted a beer like this - again hard to describe but it's hoppy but with a burnt edge to it which develops into an almost liquorice aftertaste.
> 
> Valhalla Brewery Island Bere, Shetland Ale - Britain's most northerly brewery
> View attachment 61210
> ...


You're in grave danger of becoming a verbose beer aficionado like @theclaud and @John the Monkey 
That would be weird considering you're an ill-mannered, foul-mouthed Scottish git


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Nov 2014)

Final beer (maybe) of the night is another Shetland offering, this time from the Lerwick brewery.


----------



## Crackle (8 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> And it does jump out!


That's what mine did.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Nov 2014)

Some interesting beres @Marmion, you get -1000000 points for stock photos though you lazy bas*.


*no offence intended.


----------



## John the Monkey (8 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> Offbeat Turvy black ipa
> This foamed out as soon as I topped it and then it took a while and a few pours before that head settled, which was a bit frustrating. Pretty strong beer in taste, dark and bitter hops. Not normally my thing but it's good.


Nice review - I'm definitely going to try some of this.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Nov 2014)

John the Monkey said:


> Nice review - I'm definitely going to try some of this.



Did he pay you, surely you could stick the boot in a bit?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Some interesting beres @Marmion, you get -1000000 points for stock photos though you lazy bas*.
> 
> 
> *no offence intended.



I am a lazy fecker. And too tight to buy a new card for my camera. And too stupid to work out how to delete pics to make room for more. So stock pics will remain for the foreseeable future. Which is much better than the shíte that @Crackle posts


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> I am a lazy fecker. And too tight to buy a new card for my camera. And too stupid to work out how to delete pics to make room for more. So stock pics will remain for the foreseeable future. Which is much better than the shíte that @Crackle



Too lazy to finish a sentence too.

Edit: You've edited your post now and ruined my hilarious response.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Too lazy to finish a sentence too.
> 
> Edit: You've edited your post now and ruined my hilarious response.



I know, you fell into my trap. you nobber.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> I know, you fell into my trap. you nobber.



fug...


----------



## rich p (8 Nov 2014)

bunch of daff


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 Nov 2014)

M


Berties said:


> View attachment 60191
> 
> Belgium weak beer but liked the bottle ,also been quaffing duvel and leffe blond tonight , to many beers of quality in Belgium , some quality beers brewed for remembrance of the ww1,high alcohol enough to halt a small rhino



My absolute all time favourite. Did you get it in the uk?


----------



## Berties (9 Nov 2014)

uphillstruggler said:


> M
> 
> 
> My absolute all time favourite. Did you get it in the uk?


No unfortunately not, and the cases we bought back disappeared very quick when we had a family jolly , the Belgiums are very good at brewing from the run of the mill to the extraordinary


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 Nov 2014)

Berties said:


> No unfortunately not, and the cases we bought back disappeared very quick when we had a family jolly , the Belgiums are very good at brewing from the run of the mill to the extraordinary



Thats a shame but it does give me an excuse for a cross channel raid. 

I like belgium and all it has to offer, i find it quite a cool destination for a weekend away


----------



## srw (9 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Didn't know Fuller's brewed an Imperial Stout, beer advo rated the stuff, doesn't seem to be available any more!


There was some in our local Little Waitrose last week. I didn't avail myself of it.


----------



## srw (9 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> I
> 
> Being an inquisitive nobber, who gets annoyed at nobber spelling, I decided to have a quick google search and it transpires that Bere is the grain used in the brewing,.


Call yourself a Scot and you didn't know that? Bere is the auld grain from the aulden times. It's a sweetish low-gluten barley that was the staple grain of much of Scotland before commercial varieties were introduced. Orkney and (probably) Shetland still produces and sells bread and biscuits made from the stuff.


----------



## srw (9 Nov 2014)

Anyway. I did drink beer yesterday. Meantime pilsner turns out to be one of the better lagers available, and very good for rehydration - a very good balance of honeyed malt with a little back-kick of hops. It's just a shame that All Bar One doesn't do decent beer. It had bottles of Doom Bar (ok-ish) in the fridge (yuk), and a rather violently hopped American IPA, or else Aspalls, Guinness or rank on rank of lager.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Nov 2014)

srw said:


> Call yourself a Scot and you didn't know that? Bere is the auld grain from the aulden times.



Aye, but I'm no' auld


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Did he pay you, surely you could stick the boot in a bit?


Nice review, you flipping rotter you - that sort of thing?

Anyroad, yesterday's;







So, my last bottle of Dia "Biere Ambree" came up on the randomiser - that we've had this since holidaying in Montgresin two years ago probably tells its own story. Dia is a sort of budget supermarket, and we bought a few sixes of their beers on a sort of "How bad can it be?" basis.

The ambrée is a thin, artificial sort of a beer, despite its 6.4% abv. There's a touch of malty sweetness in the first taste, that's quickly overwhelmed by a bitterness that's more chemical than hoppy - not much of an aftertaste, but what there is majors on that bitterness. It's like a keg bitter from the bad old days, and not worth the saving over a six of something you like.

Mrs M got the better deal with her Leffe Ruby, I think (Leffe flavoured with red fruits - a bit too sweet for me, but hot day, nice beer garden, &c &c).


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Nov 2014)

Someone's nicked the stem off your glass @User259!

I'm drinking beer that came out of a tin, who'd a thunk it, progress I spose...






Not a bad oatmeal, almost straying into BIPA territory with the hop thang going on. Got a couple of Beavertown's in tin format too from Sourced@panc.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Not a bad oatmeal, almost straying into BIPA territory with the hop thang going on. Got a couple of Beavertown's in tin format too from Sourced@panc.



Do you wear the crown when drinking beer or just when you go out?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> Do you wear the crown when drinking beer or just when you go out?



You'd have to ask my son about that, he's the one with the picture of the royal family on his bedroom wall.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You'd have to ask my son about that, he's the one with the picture of the royal family on his bedroom wall.



Jeezo, I blame the parents


----------



## User169 (9 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> Do you wear the crown when drinking beer or just when you go out?



Good spot!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Nov 2014)

3BM demands more beer


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> Do you wear the crown when drinking beer or just when you go out?


Is it a small crown, or a faraway crown?


----------



## smutchin (9 Nov 2014)

Drinking a very strange Spanish beer. I think it's off - it's flat and has a sour vinous taste. Seems to go quite well with the roast beef we're having for dinner though...


----------



## User169 (9 Nov 2014)

MODS!! grapejuice alert.please delete filth. Think of the children.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Nov 2014)

You're dead to us smutch.


----------



## smutchin (9 Nov 2014)

It's quite a novelty drinking this stuff for a change. I didn't buy it, I was given it. It would be rude to use it to clean the drains.

Back on topic, I went to the shiny new Curzon cinema in Canterbury last night. It's a proper grown-up cinema with a bar. Hurrah! However, the only beers they had were Peroni and a Swiss lager called 1936. It has a nice label, I'll give it that. As a drink, though, it's nothing special whatever the blather on their website would have you believe. Lovely cinema but I shall have to have words with the manager about getting something behind the bar with some flavour in it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Nov 2014)

Did someone say something?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Nov 2014)

smutchin said:


> Back on topic, I went to the shiny new Curzon cinema in Canterbury last night. It's a proper grown-up cinema with a bar. Hurrah! However, the only beers they had were Peroni and a Swiss lager called 1936. It has a nice label, I'll give it that. As a drink, though, it's nothing special whatever the blather on their website would have you believe. Lovely cinema but I shall have to have words with the manager about getting something behind the bar with some flavour in it.



You'll need to pitch this to them carefully smutcharoonie, don't go recommending one of your faves that no one but you then buys unless you're in there every night swilling gallons of the stuff. Obviously John Smiths and shït is a waste of time so pick something that's a cert, is there a good local brewery with a decent bitter?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Nov 2014)

BBNo original Porter, slightly thin, in fact the whole thing is a bit thin, it's not bad but it just lacks that bit of oomph, the taste is quite nice and portery, something missing in a lot of today's porters but it's not quite enough, again the finish could be a lot better, a bit more punch and a bit longer. It's a shame really, all the ingredients are there, the abv is 6.1% so it should kick a bit more than this, if they could just crank it up a bit. Put it this way, if it was a Pepsi challenge, this and The Kernel Export India Porter, Kernel wins every time, by a lot.

Here's one I drank in the dark.


----------



## rich p (9 Nov 2014)

I can't bring myself to buy beer in cans yet. Just seems cheap and nasty - actually that sounds a bit like me.
Another M&S Mosaic followed by some filthy red wine to accompany the noisette of lamb. Luvverly.


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Nov 2014)

A bit of a tangent, but;

VB (Victoria Bitter), Australia’s top-selling mainstream beer pulled a stunt at this year’s Sydney Craft Beer Festival by disguising its beer as a craft beer and then going on to win the best-beer prize, angering “capitalist hipsters”

It's a satirical piece, but the idea that the only thing separating a mainstream brew from craft is the marketing is an interesting one, and oddly, something Mrs M and I talked about recently. She was pointing out (when we were at a pub that only offered the Carls, and Guinness) how boring the beer was compared to the stuff we usually drink. Not horrible, just not special, compared to Lancaster Black, or Tatton Obscure, or...


----------



## smutchin (10 Nov 2014)

I remember the outcry a few years ago when Greene King IPA won champion beer at the Great British Beer Festival. 

Such undesirable outcomes are the danger of a blind tasting!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Nov 2014)

John the Monkey said:


> A bit of a tangent, but;
> 
> VB (Victoria Bitter), Australia’s top-selling mainstream beer pulled a stunt at this year’s Sydney Craft Beer Festival by disguising its beer as a craft beer and then going on to win the best-beer prize, angering “capitalist hipsters”
> 
> It's a satirical piece, but the idea that the only thing separating a mainstream brew from craft is the marketing is an interesting one, and oddly, something Mrs M and I talked about recently. She was pointing out (when we were at a pub that only offered the Carls, and Guinness) how boring the beer was compared to the stuff we usually drink. Not horrible, just not special, compared to Lancaster Black, or Tatton Obscure, or...



Interesting, I tried out quite a few craft beers when I was in Australia and I didn't think an awful lot to most of them, I didn't try VB but if it's a standard beer then I can't see that it wouldn't do anything other than stack up against the competition. I guess as there's no rules as to what is a craft beer, its really down to the individual, when does the machine that is Brewdog, other Brewers are available, stop being craft and become a big brewer?


----------



## Crackle (10 Nov 2014)

When they become a faceless corporate with tenancy pubs and you don't know who brews the beer or what their raison d'etre is because it's all just one faceless marketing campaign.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Nov 2014)




----------



## smutchin (10 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> no rules as to what is a craft beer



Up to a point... 

The definition is extremely vague but there are some rules, one of which is that the brewery is independently owned, which rules VB out for a start (it's a subsidiary of Foster's).


----------



## User169 (10 Nov 2014)

smutchin said:


> Up to a point...
> 
> The definition is extremely vague but there are some rules, one of which is that the brewery is independently owned, which rules VB out for a start (it's a subsidiary of Foster's).



I'm not sure there's even agreement on that is there? In any event, to me it seems one of the least satisfactory definitions as it doesn't really say anything about how the beer was made.

You'd also then exclude, for example, Unibroue, owned by Suntory but left well alone and Goose Island, although you couldn't really describe their Bourbon County's as anything other than craft ales.


----------



## smutchin (10 Nov 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> I'm not sure there's even agreement on that is there? In any event, to me it seems one of the least satisfactory definitions as it doesn't really say anything about how the beer was made.
> 
> You'd also then exclude, for example, Unibroue, owned by Suntory but left well alone and Goose Island, although you couldn't really describe their Bourbon County's as anything other than craft ales.



Fair point. It's a somewhat grey area.


----------



## rich p (10 Nov 2014)

VB is shite. All mainstream Aussie beer is generic yellow píss.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> VB is shite. All mainstream Aussie beer is generic yellow píss.


That's tinnie tus for you...At London Broncos RL matches at Brentford, that was the only foam available. Nice that Victoria Bendleton got a tin named after her though.


----------



## rich p (10 Nov 2014)

Aperitif said:


> That's tinnie tus for you...At London Broncos RL matches at Brentford, that was the only foam available. Nice that Victoria Bendleton got a tin named after her though.


or Very Bland


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> VB is shite. All mainstream Aussie beer is generic yellow píss.



You could get a job as the spokesman for the Australian Brewers Association, they'd appreciate your straight talking.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You could get a job as the spokesman for the Australian Brewers Association, they'd appreciate your straight talking.


Be dreadfully accurate if his name appeared on the tinnies though, would it not?


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You could get a job as the spokesman for the Australian Brewers Association, they'd appreciate your straight talking.


Remember to throw in a few "Look, mate"s and "Yer flamin' galah"s here and there in the interview.


----------



## rich p (10 Nov 2014)

I did a blind tasting with some ockers in Sydney - IIRC, Tooheys, VB and Carlton. They failed to distinguish any difference but at least they cooled the fevered brow.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> I did a blind tasting with some ockers in Sydney - IIRC, Tooheys, VB and Carlton. They failed to distinguish any difference but at least they cooled the fevered brow.



I've done similar in Texas, all pretty much yellow waz but the saving grace was it was really really cold beer and when it's 110 who cares about taste!


----------



## User169 (11 Nov 2014)

smutchin said:


> Fair point. It's a somewhat grey area.


 
Brewdog's James Watt was banging on about trying to come to some formal definition last year. He stopped when he realized that he couldn't really come up with a sensible definition which would exclude the people he doesn't like, but still include Brewdog.


----------



## User169 (11 Nov 2014)

Strange that the aussies haven't got to grips with beer when you see what the Kiwis are doing with new hop varieties (Nelson Sauvin, Motueka, Pacific Jade et al) and some decent brews: New Zealand or Pacific IPA seems almost to be a recognized style now.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Nov 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Strange that the aussies haven't got to grips with beer when you see what the Kiwis are doing with new hop varieties (Nelson Sauvin, Motueka, Pacific Jade et al) and some decent brews: New Zealand or Pacific IPA seems almost to be a recognized style now.


I would have thought their 'go to' beer would be all black, given that they are such stout sportspeople. Still, with a war song containing "cuppa tea, cuppa tea..." and a few hops, maybe it's taking a little longer to filter through...

I delegate Rich to tell this lot their beer is 'so-so' - after he's finished with the Wallabies.


----------



## BrumJim (11 Nov 2014)

smutchin said:


> I remember the outcry a few years ago when Greene King IPA won champion beer at the Great British Beer Festival.
> 
> Such undesirable outcomes are the danger of a blind tasting!



Still don't understand it. Have drunk Greene King IPA a few times, and each time I have concluded that it is only marginally preferable to a pint of John Smith's. Repeated as my friends keep telling me that it is wonderful stuff. Would rather stay sober than drink it.


----------



## rich p (11 Nov 2014)

BrumJim said:


> Still don't understand it. Have drunk Greene King IPA a few times, and each time I have concluded that it is only marginally preferable to a pint of John Smith's. Repeated as my friends keep telling me that it is wonderful stuff. Would rather stay sober than drink it.


I was once stranded in a hell-hole of a place called Kessingland, Suffolk and the pub only sold Greene King IPA, so we had to drink Guinness all weekend.


----------



## User169 (11 Nov 2014)

@smutchin

Just got back from the beershop and they had a Russian Imperial Stout from Gadds. I was quite tempted, but then spotted it was a brett version. Have you ever tried it?


----------



## User169 (11 Nov 2014)

Imagine my surprise when I spotted @Marmion in the beer shop today.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Nov 2014)

IS that Mac B's full name?


----------



## rich p (11 Nov 2014)

I finally got round to trying the M&S Sovereign tonight. I know that a few of the more discerning memebers had rated it reasonably highly.
The strong toffee/caramel, sweet flavour was initially appealing enough for me to exclaim 'Wow, I like this stuff', but it's attraction paled like a cheap bit of costume jewellery.
It reminded me of the chocolate-covered, soft, liquid toffee Quality Street sweet with a hint of beer in the background. A one-trick wonder. Each to his own, eh?


----------



## Aperitif (12 Nov 2014)

Take it back and say it doesn't fit, Rich. I drank one with some spicy food () - the sweetness went down well.


----------



## rich p (12 Nov 2014)

Aperitif said:


> Take it back and say it doesn't fit, Rich. I drank one with some spicy food () - the sweetness went down well.


As an aperitif?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Nov 2014)

At a rezzie in Nottingham last night, amongst the fizzwaz they had Shipstone's Bitter, nice straightforward beer, clear crisp, nice hoppy taste (goldings and fuggles) and finish, good session beer at 3.8%, I had a session of two!






Shipstone's was an old family brewery started in 1852 and owned by the same family until the 70s, closed down in the 90s. A beer loving guy having a mid-life crisis brought it back to life last year. He tracked down one of the original brewers to ensure authenticity, the beer can't be made in the original brewery due to some licensing restriction. They make two beers, as far as I can tell; original and a golden ale - good luck to them, it's nice stuff.


----------



## rich p (13 Nov 2014)

I came across this guy who 'rates' real ale and craft beers as a self-styled expert. He only has about 3 adjectives to describe any of them. I've only watched one or two for entertainment value. I thought I'd watch the Pelforth Brun to see how they rated it

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xxe335k58qo

It's smells brown and tastes brown!!!!


----------



## User169 (13 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> I came across this guy who 'rates' real ale and craft beers as a self-styled expert. He only has about 3 adjectives to describe any of them. I've only watched one or two for entertainment value. I thought I'd watch the Pelforth Brun to see how they rated it
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xxe335k58qo
> 
> It's smells brown and tastes brown!!!!




I really enjoy his reviews, although I'm not sure that he intends them to be quite so amusing! 

This is my favourite. He's actually reading the back of the bottle, so he calls the beer "Restaurant and Tasting Room" from De Molen instead of "Windmill beer" from De Molen!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5R7YrfdH8Dg


----------



## rich p (13 Nov 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> I really enjoy his reviews, although I'm not sure that he intends them to be quite so amusing!
> 
> This is my favourite. He's actually reading the back of the bottle, so he calls the beer "Restaurant and Tasting Room" from De Molen instead of "Windmill beer" from De Molen!
> 
> ...



Clearly his language skills are as deficient in Dutch as French!


----------



## User169 (13 Nov 2014)

21grams from DeMo.

A DIPA with 21g hop/litre, I guess. Bloody sweet with a more herbal euro hop feel.


----------



## User169 (13 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> Clearly his language skills are as deficient in Dutch as French!



Hhhmm. Sounds like me, tbh!


----------



## Crackle (13 Nov 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> I really enjoy his reviews, although I'm not sure that he intends them to be quite so amusing!
> 
> This is my favourite. He's actually reading the back of the bottle, so he calls the beer "Restaurant and Tasting Room" from De Molen instead of "Windmill beer" from De Molen!
> 
> ...



I'd just like @Marmion to note the head on that beer when he pours it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Nov 2014)

The good news; I have a new memory card for my phone so "real life" pics will be back. The bad news; I cannae work out how to get it intae the camera - so until my wife returns from work you are stuck with "stock images":


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> I'd just like @Marmion to note the head on that beer when he pours it.



We have already established that he is a complete tool as well


----------



## Crackle (13 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> We have already established that he is a complete tool as well


Says the bloke who can't get the memory card in his phone.


----------



## User169 (13 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> I'd just like @Marmion to note the head on that beer when he pours it.



Oh man! The rather cavalier fashion with which he whacks whatever beer it is into a glass would make the more sensitive RichP types wince!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> Says the bloke who can't get the memory card in his phone.



I focus on the finer things in life, like pouring beer. Not these techy things of little consequence.


----------



## User169 (13 Nov 2014)

Black Albert from De Struise. 

A benchmark Euro RIS. Thick, smooth mocca: it's just superb. 

The barrel-aged version, Cuvee Delphine, is even better.

I did want to call our daughter Delphine, but Mrs DP wasn't entirely convinced about naming her after a beer.


----------



## rich p (13 Nov 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Black Albert from De Struise.
> 
> A benchmark Euro RIS. Thick, smooth mocca: it's just superb.
> 
> ...


My neighbour has called his son Harvey!
I'm not sure that his Serbian wife has any idea why


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Nov 2014)

I have 2 daughters, yellow-píssy-fizz and snake-n-black


----------



## theclaud (13 Nov 2014)

Scottish beer. In the Mwmbwls! Whatever next?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Nov 2014)

Why is a Scottish beer listed anywhere near grape, gooseberry, peach, mango, citrus, pineapple and passion fruit? That's a full years fruit in one sentence.


----------



## theclaud (14 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> Why is a Scottish beer listed anywhere near grape, gooseberry, peach, mango, citrus, pineapple and passion fruit? That's a full years fruit in one sentence.



But where are the figs???


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2014)

theclaud said:


> But where are the figs???



I'll ask Mr Aldi next time I'm in, now that I know that they are fruit


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2014)

I worked out how to get the memory card in  so can now post wonderfully crafted pics of my own. Mr Aldi had no figs when I was in earlier but he did have a good selection of Scottish ales, including River Leven Blonde 4.8% ABV, poured into my splendid glass, with none of it frothing:





Alex Salmond gives it his "thumbs up", whilst my dog seems less impressed as he sleeps in his armchair. Lazy git that he is.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Nov 2014)

The Kernel Export Stout, stout just as Mother Nature intended, save the mismatched glass. Flippin' lovely.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> I worked out how to get the memory card in  so can now post wonderfully crafted pics of my own. Mr Aldi had no figs when I was in earlier but he did have a good selection of Scottish ales, including River Leven Blonde 4.8% ABV, poured into my splendid glass, with none of it frothing:
> View attachment 61665
> 
> 
> Alex Salmond gives it his "thumbs up", whilst my dog seems less impressed as he sleeps in his armchair. Lazy git that he is.



I'd 'like' that, but...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'd 'like' that, but...



You don't like my dog? You don't like my glass? what is it?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> You don't lie my dog? You don't like my glass? what is it?



Get a Mac FFS!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Get a Mac FFS!



A MacSalmond?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2014)

Anyway, it's a very nice Blonde beer.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2014)

I'll see if I get a like from 3BM for this one, or we might find out he has a dislike of blue ducks:


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Nov 2014)

This is one if the bestest ever, double yumtus.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2014)

Is that Bert's cousin?


----------



## User169 (14 Nov 2014)

Cuvee Rene Oude Geuze. 

Not the most aggressive sour, but a decent refresher.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2014)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Nov 2014)

Jocks away!!!


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Nov 2014)

Thwaites Book 'em Danno- a pineapple flavoured beer. Weird but a lot better than it sounds [on tap at The Old Horns in Bradfield a couple of weeks ago].


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> View attachment 61680



Nice adaptor.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2014)




----------



## Crackle (14 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> Anyone got a link to live coverage of Scotland v Republic? @Crackle provided a good one for the last match but as it's Friday evening he'll likely be throwing all his beer into a glass so that it all ends outside the glass, or perfecting pouring the perfect pint as he calls it.



No beer tonight. I've got a skullsplitter that doesn't come in a bottle but tomorrow night I've lined up a safe pour.


----------



## dan_bo (14 Nov 2014)

10 pack of aldi brasserie lager stubbies. Rockin.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> No beer tonight. I've got a skullsplitter that doesn't come in a bottle but tomorrow night I've lined up a safe pour.



Orange juice?


----------



## Crackle (14 Nov 2014)

dan_bo said:


> 10 pack of aldi brasserie lager stubbies. Rockin.


I quite like them.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Nov 2014)

Tesco had their "Revisionist" range on special offer. £1.25 per 500ml bottle. So I bought 2 x Dark Pale Ale, 2 x Rye Something or other, 2 x Californian Steam Beer and 2 x Belgian Saison

I tried the Saison tonight, then followed it with the Steam beer. Steam beer was OK-ish but the Saison was delicious. I'll drink the other bottle tomorrow, then back to Tesco for a trolley load


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> I quite like them.



With a 10 pack you'd probably get 1 or 2 of them into a glass


----------



## User169 (15 Nov 2014)

More sour stuff. Mariage Parfait 2011 from Boon. There's a decent funk in this one, but I like em a little dryer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Nov 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 61724
> More sour stuff. Mariage Parfait 2011 from Boon. There's a decent funk in this one, but I like em a little dryer.



Good glass for @User259


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Nov 2014)

A fitting start to this evening, Skelpt Lug - plenty at Murrayfield look as if they've had a few skelpt lugs and coupons over the years!


----------



## rich p (15 Nov 2014)

Some good stuff posted in the last day or so in my absence due to a pub crawl in Brighton's Hanover district last eve. It's a warren of Victorian streets of terraced houses on a hillside of 15%. There used to be a pub on every corner and another in mid-terrace and a few have gone but still a brilliant choice of proper old boozers, some gastro-ed and a variety of ales.
My fave of the night was this one in the Dover Castle
It's from a small brewery near the village of Hurstpierpoint, just outside Brighton. A nice, traditional brown bitter.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Nov 2014)

Mór? Ok, go on


----------



## rich p (15 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> Mór? Ok, go on
> View attachment 61744


Mor on?


----------



## rich p (15 Nov 2014)

Watching Englandshire thrash the mighty Slovenes with one of my go-to easy quaffs, Maredsous.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> Watching Englandshire thrash the mighty Slovenes with one of my go-to easy quaffs, Maredsous.



I'm watching Scotland v All Blacks - we're making a game of it. Only one point in it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Nov 2014)

All Black and Scotland


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Nov 2014)

St Bernie 6, bit lively, ended up with a crax head, just wait for the acre of foam to settle...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Nov 2014)

My younger daughter is complaining that I have not given her photo credits; so....thank you Alice for taking the ninja pic and the "murray" teddy pics.


----------



## Crackle (15 Nov 2014)

Here you go @Marmion a successful pour and as you can see, I'm having two of them






More seriously, I've opened a couple of these now and found them a bit vinegary but others OK. I'll have to drag the dog back to have a word.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Nov 2014)

I must have had more beers than I thought, @Crackle's picture is out of focus.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Nov 2014)

Pouring to put @Crackle in a cold sweat


----------



## User169 (15 Nov 2014)

More Brussels champagne: Oude Geuze from Moriau. 

Proper sour and one of my all time favourites. Total bargain at under 5eur for a big bottle.

This was the last bottle though, so need to plan a trip to Belgium to pick up fresh supplies.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Nov 2014)

SSOS


----------



## rich p (15 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> SSOS


Save Our Souls with a stammer?


----------



## Crackle (15 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> Save Our Souls with a stammer?


Samuel Smiths Oatmeal Stout, the rotter.


----------



## rich p (15 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> Samuel Smiths Oatmeal Stout, the rotter.


Ah!


----------



## rich p (15 Nov 2014)

I have bought a large bottle of Brew by Numbers, hibiscus and chamomile saison for tomorrows lunch. I'm apprehensive already.


----------



## smutchin (15 Nov 2014)

Had a couple of Mr Cohen's Revisionists this evening - the Dark IPA, which was a bit underwhelming, and the Steam Beer, which was much better - good body and very quaffable.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> I have bought a large bottle of Brew by Numbers, hibiscus and chamomile saison for tomorrows lunch. I'm apprehensive already.



Do you think you might not last that long then?


----------



## rich p (16 Nov 2014)

[QUOTE 3380699, member: 259"]Standard fare for Brighton, Shirley?[/QUOTE]
I live in the robust, north Brighton area so I had to smuggle it in. I did wonder if I should post it in the gender specific product thread
Of which more after the luncheon...


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> A fitting start to this evening, Skelpt Lug - plenty at Murrayfield look as if they've had a few skelpt lugs and coupons over the years!
> View attachment 61741


A favourite of mine when I lived in Oban!


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> I quite like them.


Yup - I've had worse lagers.


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Nov 2014)

Stonehouse KPA (Kiwi Pale Ale) from Stonehouse Brewery, in Oswestry






Bottle conditioned, and made with Green Bullet hops, which I can't remember having before this. Anyroad - an initial hoppy bitterness develops into overtones that are difficult to describe - not citrussy, but not far off that sort of taste (I've seen "herby" used in other descriptions, which seems closer than "grassy" to me) before resolving into a hop bitter aftertaste. A nice caramelly aroma too, which I think is somewhere in the taste as well. 

I feel rather like I'm drinking it at the wrong time of year, it's fresh, crisp and summery to my taste.

Slightly too far on the bitter side of the spectrum for me, but I'd not turn down another pint of this.


----------



## User169 (16 Nov 2014)

Sticking with the sours: Rodenbach Grand Cru. 

Beautifully complex and not so sour as to frighten the horses. A slight whiff of nail polish straight out the bottle, a bit reminiscent of Chateau Musar (ooh I say!), but just enough to intrigue rather than put you off.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Nov 2014)

Nice glass!


----------



## rich p (16 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> I live in the robust, north Brighton area so I had to smuggle it in. I did wonder if I should post it in the gender specific product thread
> Of which more after the luncheon...
> 
> View attachment 61776


Slightly disappointed after a remarkably good, smoked duck dinner with a few new beers.
The BB No's hibiscus saison was nice enough but a little too complex and too many flavours for my mundane palate.
Then we tried a Wild Beer Indigo Child - an assault on the senses - sour to the point of 'is this off?'
I couldn't drink it. Foul. Trying too hard with a collaboration of breweries
_7 UK breweries paired with 7 breweries from around the world and paired with one of the 7 colours of the Rainbow, creating the theme of the brew.
The Result….
Indigo Child
This gooseberry sour beer is the offspring of an English and an Italian Parent, combining flowers, fruit and Somerset magical yeast.
Launching at Beavertown Brewery on 13th September!_
_www.birratoccamatto.it_
_Breweries & their colours:
Magic Rock + Evil Twin (USA) - Red
Beavertown + Naparbier (Spain) – Orange
Buxton + Omnipollo (Sweden) – Yellow
Hawkshead + Lervig (Norway) - Green
Partizan + Mikeller (Denmark) – Blue
Wild Beer Co + Toccalmatto (Italy) – Indigo
Siren + De Molen (The Netherlands) – Violet




_


Next up was a home brewed porter from one of my son's butchers - sensational!!! The highlight of the day. If it had been in a labelled bottle it would have won a prize. It almost made me want to bother brewing my own.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Tesco had their "Revisionist" range on special offer. £1.25 per 500ml bottle. So I bought 2 x Dark Pale Ale, 2 x Rye Something or other, 2 x Californian Steam Beer and 2 x Belgian Saison
> 
> I tried the Saison tonight, then followed it with the Steam beer. Steam beer was OK-ish but the Saison was delicious. I'll drink the other bottle tomorrow, then back to Tesco for a trolley load



Well, some friends came round last night. The other chap and I started on the Saison and found it lovely. So we thought we'd try the dark pale ale. Mmmm...delicious. So then we thought we'd try the steam beer too. Well. that was refreshing and tasty. So we decided to try the rye beer. That was good too.

Fast forward....it's 3am Sunday morning, we're dancing in the kitchen to northern soul classics and all the beer's gone, the wine's gone and even the lager he brought has gone too.


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Well, some friends came round last night. The other chap and I started on the Saison and found it lovely. So we thought we'd try the dark pale ale. Mmmm...delicious. So then we thought we'd try the steam beer too. Well. that was refreshing and tasty. So we decided to try the rye beer. That was good too.
> 
> Fast forward....it's 3am Sunday morning, we're dancing in the kitchen to northern soul classics and all the beer's gone, the wine's gone and even the lager he brought has gone too.


Sounds like we all need to move to Glossop!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> _7 UK breweries paired with 7 breweries from around the world and paired with one of the 7 colours of the Rainbow, creating the theme of the brew.
> The Result…._



Daffoldiling Daffodils


----------



## theclaud (18 Nov 2014)

Out in the big city last night.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Nov 2014)

theclaud said:


> Out in the big city last night.



Do all Brewdog pubs use old fish'n'chip pricing boards? Or is it a particularly Welsh thing?


----------



## User169 (18 Nov 2014)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 61995
> Out in the big city last night.


 
Cantlllon on tap!

One of my Dutch beer chums was in Cardiff a couple of weeks ago and raved about the Urban Tap House.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> Do all Brewdog pubs use old fish'n'chip pricing boards? Or is it a particularly Welsh thing?



The one in Newc uses a chalkboard, but then again that could be the only one that does.


----------



## theclaud (18 Nov 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Cantlllon on tap!
> 
> One of my Dutch beer chums was in Cardiff a couple of weeks ago and raved about the Urban Tap House.


 As luck would have it, that is practically next door to the Brew Dog place. Bit of an ice-cream head on this one- was in a hurry to sneak a beer in before a conference dinner...


----------



## theclaud (18 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> Do all Brewdog pubs use old fish'n'chip pricing boards? Or is it a particularly Welsh thing?



Dunno. It's the only one I've been to. Chalk boards more usual, tho' the Tap House has a computer screen!


----------



## brand (18 Nov 2014)

Two other old beer bottles. Fit to drink?






Brewed by courage. Their is no ABV on it but the presently are producing it at 10% ABV. Highly rated but drinkable?
http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/664/12873


Another old one with no ABV. Doomsday by Devenish Redruth Brewery. Closed in 2004. Dated 1986 anniversary ale celebrating 900 since the book was produced


----------



## Crackle (18 Nov 2014)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 61995
> Out in the big city last night.


Not cheap are they. Most of them are nudging my 'no chance' ometer. I realize I lack the dedication of the more committed beer drinkers.


----------



## brand (18 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> Not cheap are they. Most of them are nudging my 'no chance' ometer. I realize I lack the dedication of the more committed beer drinkers.


Yeah not only do they pass my £3 rule although I tell my landlord that, he is now beginning to ignore my advice. He is charging £3.20 for premium beers? He defines Hobgoblin as premium beer!
They also pass my threshold on ABV. Although I am of the opinion that 4.5 % is to much for a session on the beer with 6 mile ride home.
Bateman's vintage at 7.5% with a 12 miles cycle home at midnight on a very foggy night made for interesting ride. Specially as it appears that I did considerably more than 12 miles.


----------



## BrumJim (18 Nov 2014)

theclaud said:


> Dunno. It's the only one I've been to. Chalk boards more usual, tho' the Tap House has a computer screen!



As does The Wellington, Birmingham.


----------



## rich p (18 Nov 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Sticking with the sours: Rodenbach Grand Cru.
> 
> Beautifully complex and not so sour as to frighten the horses. A slight whiff of nail polish straight out the bottle, a bit reminiscent of Chateau Musar (ooh I say!), but just enough to intrigue rather than put you off.
> 
> View attachment 61854


After this weekend's selection I realise that I'm not ready for the sourest of beers. I can tolerate the less obvious ones but I'd rather enjoy than tolerate, generally.
On another note, do any of you lot shake the sediment of bottle-conditioned beers at the beginning, near the end in a different glass or discard entirely?


----------



## User169 (18 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> On another note, do any of you lot shake the sediment of bottle-conditioned beers at the beginning, near the end in a different glass or discard entirely?



Depends on the beer. 

Always swish in the yeast with a German weissbier, never on a pale ale. Mostly on heavy dark ales, but I don't like big chunks.


----------



## BrumJim (18 Nov 2014)

Always discard entirely if I remember to check for bottle conditioning first.


----------



## User169 (18 Nov 2014)

[QUOTE="rich p, post: 3382110, member: 500"Then we tried a Wild Beer Indigo Child - an assault on the senses - sour to the point of 'is this off?'
I couldn't drink it. Foul. 
[/QUOTE]

Just walked into a bar in Amsterdam and wild indigo child is on tap! 

It's right up my street. The sourness is wearing off a bit after a few quaffs - quite a sweet finish too.

And Ramones on the jukebox - Hey Ho, let's go! Yes indeedy!


----------



## User169 (18 Nov 2014)

Rodenbach Foederbier: unblended sour ale. Appley, vinegary and a bit woody.


----------



## rich p (18 Nov 2014)

Can these wild yeast beers be 'off' though?
I'm sounding like a Cream Label drinker!
Tonight I'm off to the Stanley Arms in Portslade which has been in the Good Beer guide for 12 years. It's an hour's schlepp on the bus but the landlord is getting on and selling up. I want to get there before it gets turned over.


----------



## User169 (18 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> Can these wild yeast beers be 'off' though?
> I'm sounding like a Cream Label drinker!



Well kind of by definition they're off. 

Having said that, there's definitely been more sour beers launched of late where you get the feeling a sour beer wasn't intended, but where there was an unintended infection problem. RAther than chuck it away as would have happened in the past, it gets rebadged as a sour ale and flogged to suckers like me who lap it up!


----------



## User169 (18 Nov 2014)

Last one. 

Big Worster - a 18.3% (!!) barley wine aged in bourbon barrels from Mikkeller. 

Off to get the train home now. Wish me luck - end of the line is Paris.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> After this weekend's selection I realise that I'm not ready for the sourest of beers. I can tolerate the less obvious ones but I'd rather enjoy than tolerate, generally.
> On another note, do any of you lot shake the sediment of bottle-conditioned beers at the beginning, near the end in a different glass or discard entirely?



I'm with you on the sours, can't get on with them at all. Regarding bottle conditioned, I like my beers clear so I pour carefully, some of them have a lot of sediment, probably too much even for people that don't mind the stuff, The Kernel beers have tons of it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Nov 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Last one.
> 
> Big Worster - a 18.3% (!!) barley wine aged in bourbon barrels from Mikkeller.
> 
> ...



Bonne nuit!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Nov 2014)

Beermerchants.com have got some good offers on at the mo for those of who don't live near posh places with fancy beer shops, 25% off with a free glass! I've used them before and they're pretty good.

http://www.beermerchants.com/mixed-cases.html


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Nov 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Depends on the beer...but I don't like big hunks.



@rich p will be so sad to hear that, he obviously thought he was onto a good thing there.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> @rich p will be so sad to hear that, he obviously thought he was onto a good thing there.



Rich ain't that deluded, he clearly doesn't fit into the big or hunk category.

I'm in Fife tonight, the hotel has Tennents, Stella, Budwieser and some other shíte stuff, I had a lemonade. I'm just out to throw myself into the sea now, it's that kind of place.


----------



## rich p (19 Nov 2014)

Splendid evening in the Stanley Arms with 5 beer drinkers and a random Sauv Blanc renegade
It was open mic which added to the occasion - some of them were shíte but in an endearing shiíe way

The best ale on offer was a pub collaboration with a local brewery in Small Dole, 4.1% of proper bitter session ale. The Old and Porter were pretty tasty too


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Nov 2014)

Beer mile world champs qualifying race (well, Bud, but that's not the point...)
Lance Armstrong gets his ass handed to him; no Performance Enhancing Drinking for him.
The tactics of the winner are impressive - he wins it not by being the fastest runner but on the speed of glugging.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...um=referral&utm_campaign=programming-national


----------



## User169 (19 Nov 2014)

Just about to pop this one. If you don't hear from me within 24h, please alert the emergency services. Ta!


----------



## theclaud (19 Nov 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Just about to pop this one. If you don't hear from me within 24h, please alert the emergency services. Ta!
> 
> View attachment 62141



Are you sure you are supposed to drink that and not drizzle it on your salad?


----------



## User169 (19 Nov 2014)

theclaud said:


> Are you sure you are supposed to drink that and not drizzle it on your salad?



It might well refresh the parts of a salade a la crankers that other beers wouldnt.


----------



## Crackle (19 Nov 2014)

I think I may have some of that in the larder next to the pumpkin oil (sell by date 2011 but what the hell)


----------



## theclaud (19 Nov 2014)

Bristol Beer Factory Milk Stout tonight, preceded by Oakham Citra and Gales' Firecracker. The poor focus is not drunkenness but sabotage.


----------



## User169 (21 Nov 2014)

A Beavertown + Naparbier collaboration saison aged in Jerez barrels, courtesy of @threebikesmcginty, along with the glass. 

This is just my kind of thing. 

Apple and farmyard funk with the sherry coming through in a long fino-like finish. Looks good too with a lovely persistent white head.

Probably the best new beer I've tasted in 2014. A triumph!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Nov 2014)

Tonight I am drinking no beer - Friday night floodlight rugby beckons.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Nov 2014)

Smite me down I've been to a wine tasting, generally piss-poor but the port was nice.


----------



## User169 (21 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Smite me down I've been to a wine tasting, generally piss-poor but the port was nice.



MODS!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Nov 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> MODS!!



Call off the dogs I'm back, a beer chum just brought round an Oddbins BIPA, pretty good stuff, best drink all night although the Arberg we got the guy in wine shop to open was pretty good.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Nov 2014)

Sadler's Red IPA, 5.7%, Yank Amarillo, Cascade and Citra hops, pretty good stuff, clean fresh slightly malty taste with a nice hoppy finish but not too overpowering. Bought the BIPA too, let you know later.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Nov 2014)

Beavertown Black Betty, bit lively, looks like a regular @Crackle pour.


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Beavertown Black Betty, bit lively, looks like a regular @Crackle pour.


Crikey! Do let us know what it tastes like once you get through the froth 

Mine;

Giesbaargs "Muurken" - (MATCHING GLASS ALERT) bottle conditioned, 7% abv
"The Beer of the muur, and therefore every true cyclist, the local beer of every beer lover."






It has a definite, sweetish Leffe blonde sort of undertone (EDIT - there's actually slightly more to it than that, the hops really mask it though - I think that undertaste is a bit warmer and more malty), with a powerfully bitter, hoppy main taste that's the only taste to linger into the lasting aftertaste. Not subtle, but tasty, if hops are your thing, and the connection to Geraardsbergen (Giesbaargs being the local slang for the town) is a draw too.

The brewer says that drinking it is a protest against the Tour of Flanders missing the Muur van Geraardsbergen out too, so there's another reason to get a bottle.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Nov 2014)

John the Monkey said:


> Crikey! Do let us know what it tastes like once you get through the froth



'kin disgusting, bought it on the cheap, getting towards out of date, uber fizzy, binned it in the end.


----------



## User169 (23 Nov 2014)

Mashing Pumpkins 2014 from Jopen/SNAB. 

Not a big fan of pumpkin ales, but this ones very well done. Nice and spicy, but keeps the bubblegum in check.


----------



## User169 (23 Nov 2014)

John the Monkey said:


> The brewer says that drinking it is a protest against the Tour of Flanders missing the Muur van Geraardsbergen out too, so there's another reason to get a bottle.



Sadly, that's a lost battle for the time being, but it won't stop me tracking that beer down!


----------



## Crackle (23 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Beavertown Black Betty, bit lively, looks like a regular @Crackle pour.
> 
> View attachment 62344


… .. off!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> … .. off!



You forgot to 'like' the original post to show that your "**** off" was really just a bit of fun.


----------



## Crackle (23 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You forgot to 'like' the original post to show that your "**** off" was really just a bit of fun.


You'll never know if I just forget then.

I'm out of beer and the dog's developed a limp so we can't go the beer shop. Suspicious that.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Nov 2014)

I spotted a delightful beer on the supermarket shelves last night - it proclaimed 350 years of brewing excellence; Kronenbourg 1664. So I bought a 4 pack, and very reasonable priced as well. It's still on the shelf of the fridge. Should I save such a wonderful beer for a special occasion?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> I spotted a delightful beer on the supermarket shelves last night - it proclaimed 350 years of brewing excellence; Kronenbourg 1664. So I bought a 4 pack, and very reasonable priced as well. It's still on the shelf of the fridge. Should I save such a wonderful beer for a special occasion?



Why wait when you could flush it down the khazi right now.


----------



## Crackle (24 Nov 2014)

Unable to get to the beer shop I went to bargain Booze but the choice was so poor I ended up buying the grapey stuff. Can you guess why I bought this one then?







You can blame the dog for this grape intervention.


----------



## smutchin (24 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> it proclaimed 350 years of brewing excellence; Kronenbourg 1664.



It would be somewhat closer to the truth if they renamed it 1964.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Nov 2014)

smutchin said:


> It would be somewhat closer to the truth if they renamed it 1964.



Better still if they renamed it Shíte.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Nov 2014)

smutchin said:


> It would be somewhat closer to the truth if they renamed it 1964.





threebikesmcginty said:


> Better still if they renamed it Shíte.


You're not trying to tell me that I've been had are you?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> You're not trying to tell me that I've been had are you?



Hey if it was good enough to sponsor Le Tour...


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Nov 2014)

A couple from a rare sojourn to the local (a Robinson's pub)

Indulgence (4.4abv)
A seasonal brew, available in November and December.

I really liked this - smooth, malty and rich, without being cloying or treacly. Not much edge from the hops, but that makes it all the better on a dismal winter night.

Unicorn (4.3abv)

I didn't like this as much as "Indulgence", but it's a nice pint none the less. The hops are to the fore in the taste, with the malt still present. The bitterness isn't as extreme as in a pale ale, making me think of this as something between a traditional bitter and a gold. Jolly nice, but if you've only time for one pint, get Indulgence. Or get half of each. Or stay in the pub a bit longer, and say your train was late. You get the idea.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (27 Nov 2014)

Today, the large bottle of Innis and Gunn I was saving for December after ten weeks of not touching a drop exploded! It went with a real bang and fired glass everywhere in the kitchen including all over our two elderly cats who were enjoying their tea at the time.

Fragments of glass ended up many metres away. I have never heard of non home brew beer going bang before. Is this why beer is kept in cellars? My brother once had a pressure barrel of home brew burst causing astonishing levels of mayhem. The beer ironically was called Home Wrecker!

Be careful out there people!


----------



## User169 (28 Nov 2014)

Rasputin from DeMo - a 10% RIS. Super fresh - bottled in August. 

Love the best before date: 26 Aug 2039!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Nov 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Rasputin from DeMo - a 10% RIS. Super fresh - bottled in August.
> 
> Love the best before date: 26 Aug 2039!
> 
> View attachment 62819



I'd have to drink it by my 60th birthday then.

Guiness Foreign Extra for me.


----------



## User169 (28 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'd have to drink it by my 60th birthday then.
> .



Better get cracking Edgar!


----------



## rich p (29 Nov 2014)

Just popped into Quaff on the way home and thought I'd go for the South American Banana republic Coup...

...the four colonels...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> Just popped into Quaff on the way home and thought I'd go for the South American Banana republic Coup...
> 
> ...the four colonels...
> 
> View attachment 62876



Ok, start with the pale ales, have a breather with the table beer and then finish on the magnificent stout. After that you can get really pissed on red wine.

I've just had an Adnams Broadside and am now enjoying a Hook Norton Twelve Days.


----------



## rich p (29 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ok, start with the pale ales, have a breather with the table beer and then finish on the magnificent stout. After that you can get really pissed on red wine.
> 
> I've just had an Adnams Broadside and am now enjoying a Hook Norton Twelve Days.


This batch of table beer is 3.1%. Good mid-session break.
Reminds of the time I used to have a ciggie sometimes at half-time during a game of footie!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> This batch of table beer is 3.1%. Good mid-session break.
> Reminds of the time I used to have a ciggie sometimes at half-time during a game of footie!



Lightweight, any decent player should be able to play whilst smoking and carrying a pint.


----------



## rich p (29 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Lightweight, any decent player should be able to play whilst smoking and carrying a pint.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Nov 2014)

Proper training that is.


----------



## srw (29 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> Just popped into Quaff on the way home and thought I'd go for the South American Banana republic Coup...
> 
> ...the four colonels...
> 
> View attachment 62876


That reminds me. I was at a conference last week where they had a beer-tasting, include the Kernel stout - glorious stuff. Also a rather nasty Spanish number, something with a lot of honey in it and a delicious French beer. The after-conference wine was so filthy that I blagged an extra bottle of the French one.

Can I remember what any of them were? Can I hell. The wine at the dinner afterwards (at the top of the Heron tower) knocked any semblance of memory out of me


----------



## srw (29 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'd have to drink it by my 60th birthday then.


My 69th...


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Nov 2014)

A day out today, so I had a half in the indoor market at Altrincham, from the Belgian Beer Bar there. (Whilst eating a fabulous chorizo roll - I can't recommend that place enough).

Anyhoo, I had Barbar Bok (Brasserie Lefebvre, 8.5% abv, draught). A jolly nice Christmas beer, very rich & fruity, just on the right side of sweet for me. Mrs M had a Liefmans Fruitesse, (without ice!) which she liked.






Later, I had one of the M&S Single Hop beers we picked up while we were out. Citra came up on the beer randomiser as the choice. There's no surprises really - the beer is powerfully grapefruity, with a main bitter citrus taste that lingers into the aftertaste - I think I picked up some sweet topnotes, but they're ephemeral. That said, it's a nice, if uncomplicated beer, and I enjoyed it a lot.

Mrs M had a Bacchus Frambozenbier - I'm not a huge fan of fruit beers, but this isn't a bad one. There's a main taste of raspberry, with a bit of the slightly sour base coming through.


----------



## rich p (29 Nov 2014)

srw said:


> My 69th...


My 85th


----------



## rich p (29 Nov 2014)

John the Monkey said:


> A day out today, so I had a half in the indoor market at Altrincham, from the Belgian Beer Bar there. (Whilst eating a fabulous chorizo roll - I can't recommend that place enough).
> 
> Anyhoo, I had Barbar Bok (Brasserie Lefebvre, 8.5% abv, draught). A jolly nice Christmas beer, very rich & fruity, just on the right side of sweet for me. Mrs M had a Liefmans Fruitesse, (without ice!) which she liked.
> 
> ...


Can you nick me a Maredsous glass next time you're there, John!


----------



## User169 (29 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> My 85th



Hence the skelington in the piccie!


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> Can you nick me a Maredsous glass next time you're there, John!


Ah, the glass is from my own collection I'm afraid Rich - I think it's from a gift pack I picked up in Belgium.

The one downside of the indoor market's Belgian bar is that they serve in plastic :/


----------



## rich p (29 Nov 2014)

John the Monkey said:


> The one downside of the indoor market's Belgian bar is that they serve in plastic :/


Unlike!
I may Google gift packs. I'd like to keep pace with the etiquette of DP


----------



## rich p (29 Nov 2014)

John the Monkey said:


> Ah, the glass is from my own collection I'm afraid Rich - I think it's from a gift pack I picked up in Belgium.
> 
> The one downside of the indoor market's Belgian bar is that they serve in plastic :/


I had a couple of Kwaks out of the wooden contraption last week - I'd have felt a right Charlie if others hadn't been doing it unselfconsciously!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Nov 2014)

srw said:


> My 69th...



I was lying, it'd be my 74th.


----------



## rich p (29 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ok, start with the pale ales, have a breather with the table beer and then finish on the magnificent stout. After that you can get really pissed on red wine.
> 
> .


3 down, porter to go.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Nov 2014)

Beavertown Smog Rocket in a tin, don't know why the Dev is grinning, it's making him redundant!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Nov 2014)

rich p said:


> 3 down, porter to go.



Porter!? Have you been on the drink?


----------



## rich p (29 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Porter!? Have you been on the drink?


whoops - stout!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Beavertown Smog Rocket in a tin, don't know why the Dev is grinning, it's making him redundant!
> 
> View attachment 62891



This is a bit dull, I recall the bottles version being much more robust.


----------



## rich p (29 Nov 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> This is a bit dull, I recall the bottles version being much more robust.


I'm still boycotting tins and Thornbridge ( and Barclays Bank and the local post office)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Nov 2014)

Shlurp...


----------



## User169 (30 Nov 2014)

Oudbeitje from Hanssens. A super-mouth-puckering lambic with strawberries. Not that fruity - just a subtle hint in the finish.


----------



## rich p (30 Nov 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Oudbeitje from Hanssens. A super-mouth-puckering lambic with strawberries. Not that fruity - just a subtle hint in the finish.
> 
> View attachment 62974


I'm sure my son would approve but....

now he's a geuze geezer


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Nov 2014)

A question for the Belgian correspondents, or those who have been to the Tour of Flanders, or who are just very clever - I am imagining that will result in @Crackle having to sit this one out .

I (and maybe a few others) am thinking of making the journey over to watch the Tour of Flanders in 2015 and looking for a bit of advice re where to stay - any suggestions? Looking at the website (which is very good on detail re fan villages and shuttles being available) I am none the wiser as to where best to stay. It might seem obvious that Oudenaarde would be the best option, but I have no idea - probably arriving on the Friday and leaving on the Monday.


----------



## User169 (30 Nov 2014)

You can't go wrong with Oudenaarde. It's about 15/20km from the Paterberg and Oude Kwaremont where the big spectator places are now. The last part is run like a crit so you seethe riders pass three times I think.

I've decided to pass on the Flanders sportief this year. Amstel and LBL for me.

You really can't beat Flanders for the atmos though. You'll love it!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Nov 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> You can't go wrong with Oudenaarde. It's about 15/20km from the Paterberg and Oude Kwaremont where the big spectator places are now. The last part is run like a crit so you seethe riders pass three times I think.
> 
> I've decided to pass on the Flanders sportief this year. Amstel and LBL for me.
> 
> You really can't beat Flanders for the atmos though. You'll love it!



Cheers DP. I have no intention of riding a sportive, just a weekend away, a few beers, and watching the race.

Do you know if there is a Belgian hostel organisation? I'm not after paying top euro for accommodation; I'd rather spend it on beer


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Nov 2014)

Marmion said:


> Cheers DP. I have no intention of riding a sportive, just a weekend away, a few beers, and watching the race.
> 
> Do you know if there is a Belgian hostel organisation? I'm not after paying top euro for accommodation; I'd rather spend it on beer



You'll noo be having a sale...


----------



## User169 (30 Nov 2014)

5yr old Hell and Damnation from DeMo. Brewed on their old kit back in the days when they numbered every bottle and sealed them with wax. Just fantastic. Super thick, black and oily-looking with a long chocolate finish. Stupendous!


----------



## User169 (1 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> Do you know if there is a Belgian hostel organisation? I'm not after paying top euro for accommodation; I'd rather spend it on beer



Not sure. The last two years I've stayed in Gent and got reasonable hotel prices. If you want to be in Oudenaarde might be worth looking now - its not a huge place.


----------



## rich p (1 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> 5yr old Hell and Damnation from DeMo. Brewed on their old kit back in the days when they numbered every bottle and sealed them with wax. Just fantastic. Super thick, black and oily-looking with a long chocolate finish. Stupendous!
> 
> View attachment 62985


The brewery that got my 60th party barrel from (Kings) have been making a limited edition bottled beer that is not for sale and only supplied to Tom Kerridge's pub. It's a screwtop sealed with wax 
My son managed to blag one but has already drunk it


----------



## User169 (1 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> The brewery that got my 60th party barrel from (Kings) have been making a limited edition bottled beer that is not for sale and only supplied to Tom Kerridge's pub. It's a screwtop sealed with wax
> My son managed to blag one but has already drunk it



I do like a spot of waxing (?!), but it's a bit perverse to do it to a screw top!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Not sure. The last two years I've stayed in Gent and got reasonable hotel prices. If you want to be in Oudenaarde might be worth looking now - its not a huge place.



Thanks DP, I looked at Oudenaarde last night and most places seem booked up already - I'll have a look at Gent now that I know it's accessible for the race. I really am clueless and starting from scratch here!


----------



## User169 (1 Dec 2014)

Comment unnecessary!


----------



## User169 (2 Dec 2014)

Frazzles! God, I love this stuff.


----------



## User169 (2 Dec 2014)

A rather appetisingly named "brown beer". Lots of cereal flavour in this one.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Dec 2014)

Working away DP or have you fallen into the wrong pub?


----------



## User169 (2 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Working away DP or have you fallen into the wrong pub?



The landlord went on a trip to Bamberg and brought a few cases back. Loving the Schlenkerla, but the brown beer's what it says on the tin unfortunately.


----------



## User169 (2 Dec 2014)

Pale Simcoe from DeMo. I think @theclaud checked in the Citra version a while ago. This is bloody brilliant - smells of catpiss. - and has a generally winey feel.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Pale Simcoe from DeMo. I think @theclaud checked in the Citra version a while ago. This is bloody brilliant - smells of catpiss. - and has a generally winey feel.
> 
> View attachment 63127



Should we 'like' this then?!


----------



## rich p (2 Dec 2014)

I drank that Rauchbier in Bamberg when on tour (street cred innit?) but although I liked it as a one-off it's not one I'd drink all evening.


----------



## rich p (2 Dec 2014)

Just done a quick thread search and can't find my post on it but turned up this one from @smutchin which concurs from page 202


smutchin said:


> I once made the mistake of ordering a full pint of that. The first third of the pint was lovely. But I reckon that's about as much Rauchbier as it's possible to drink in one go. The rest of the pint was very hard work. I had to finish it though, because it was at a beer festival and I needed the glass.


----------



## rich p (2 Dec 2014)

p.s. This is in no way a criticism DP just a nod to your eclectic palate!


----------



## User169 (2 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Should we 'like' this then?!



I think its lush! One of my beers of 2014.


----------



## User169 (2 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> p.s. This is in no way a criticism DP just a nod to your eclectic palate!



Ha ha! As long as it's expensive, I'm all over it!


----------



## theclaud (3 Dec 2014)

Yesterday, I experimented with teetotalism. It ended disastrously, with me slashing my fingers to pieces on a broken jar and making the house look like a murder scene. That's quite enough of that. The Celt Dark Age ran out on draught, so I turned to the bottle...


----------



## User169 (3 Dec 2014)

theclaud said:


> Yesterday, I experimented with teetotalism. It ended disastrously, with me slashing my fingers to pieces on a broken jar and making the house look like a murder scene. That's quite enough of that. The Celt Dark Age ran out on draught, so I turned to the bottle...
> 
> View attachment 63161
> 
> ...



Dark looking saison there!


----------



## User169 (4 Dec 2014)

Devils Rest from Burning Sky today. 

From somewhere called Lewes in E Sussex. A bit weird. Fruity, but insanely bitter. Only just got through a half.


----------



## uphillstruggler (4 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Sadler's Red IPA, 5.7%, Yank Amarillo, Cascade and Citra hops, pretty good stuff, clean fresh slightly malty taste with a nice hoppy finish but not too overpowering. Bought the BIPA too, let you know later.
> 
> View attachment 62329



been looking for some of that for a while, I bought the last one in B and M but cant find it anywhere. shame as I really enjoyed that.


----------



## uphillstruggler (4 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> I had a couple of Kwaks out of the wooden contraption last week - I'd have felt a right Charlie if others hadn't been doing it unselfconsciously!


last year whilst on a 'city break' in Brugges, my mate @Aaron Mc Connell was given one of those contraptions after our dinner. cant remember if one of the ladies with us nicked or broke it. I'm sure he'll confirm soon.


----------



## uphillstruggler (4 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Pale Simcoe from DeMo. I think @theclaud checked in the Citra version a while ago. This is bloody brilliant - smells of catpiss. - and has a generally winey feel.
> 
> View attachment 63127



nice arty image


----------



## uphillstruggler (4 Dec 2014)

been working opp north this week so have been sampling Thwaites Wainwright mostly but happened to call into the local waitrose and came across one of my favourites, UBU from Purity ales so picked up a few of those. a lovely amber ale whilst watching the uci coverage of the cyclo cross race in MK - which was a great day out.






thought I would give my local brewery a shout also, Concrete cow who had a tap in the beer tent at the CXWC last weekend - good effort from a micro brewery - see below.


----------



## Trickedem (4 Dec 2014)

I'm in Belgium on business. I like to think this was religious


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Dec 2014)

uphillstruggler said:


> been working opp north this week so have been sampling Thwaites Wainwright mostly but happened to call into the local waitrose and came across one of my favourites, UBU from Purity ales so picked up a few of those. a lovely amber ale whilst watching the uci coverage of the cyclo cross race in MK - which was a great day out.


UBU is very nice indeed - my first sampling was pre-beer thread participation, so no flowery description - I did draw the bottle tho.


----------



## User169 (5 Dec 2014)

uphillstruggler said:


> last year whilst on a 'city break' in Brugges, my mate @Aaron Mc Connell was given one of those contraptions after our dinner. cant remember if one of the ladies with us nicked or broke it. I'm sure he'll confirm soon.



I've got one in a cupboard somewhere. 

I did visit a bar once where you had to deposit your shoes behind the bar if you ordered a qwak to discourage theft.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Dec 2014)

Went down the boozer last night, 2 pints of mild for me. First time I've been in since it reopened after an extensive refit, it's basically had the soul blitzed out of it and is now a trendy soft furnished bar dec'd with Farrow and Ball type colours. And beer's gone up 50p a pint. Shíte.


----------



## Chromatic (5 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Went down the boozer last night, 2 pints of mild for me. First time I've been in since it reopened after an extensive refit, it's basically had the soul blitzed out of it and is now a trendy soft furnished bar dec'd with Farrow and Ball type colours. And beer's gone up 50p a pint. Shíte.


Bummer. We've had the exact opposite, after an extensive refit our local is now a good pub, heaving at times what with all the people who don't live in the village turning up and filling the place up.


----------



## Crackle (5 Dec 2014)

I was in M&S the other night and bought one of these






There was nothing offensive about it but it was unremarkable. I probably should have gone for one of the single hop ones people mentioned earlier but I fancied a Porter.


----------



## smutchin (5 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> beer's gone up 50p a pint



This is an outrage!


----------



## smutchin (5 Dec 2014)

Crackle said:


> I was in M&S the other night and bought one of these... There was nothing offensive about it but it was unremarkable. I probably should have gone for one of the single hop ones people mentioned earlier but I fancied a Porter.



I had one of those myself the other night, and indeed have had it a few times before. Quite like it. I reckon it would benefit from a boost in the alcohol content though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Dec 2014)

smutchin said:


> This is an outrage!



I was ****ing livid.


----------



## rich p (5 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I was ****ing livid.


Usual colour then.


----------



## Trickedem (5 Dec 2014)

silly not to.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Dec 2014)

Trickedem said:


> silly not to.
> View attachment 73502



Yumtus, beer and chips, all food groups covered and your 5 a day.


----------



## rich p (5 Dec 2014)

Last night was late night shopping in Lewes, the home of Harveys Brewery. They pedestrianize the streets and have bands, merriment and free mulled wine and mince pies all over the place.
My shopping consisted of an 8 bottle selection from the Harveys beer shop. Prince of Denmark, oatmeal stout etc that I've mentioned before on here.
The plethora of pubs in the town are almost exclusively Harveys and have a grand selection such as this lot in The Right of Man...










I'm not sure what this chump was doing but he was genial enough!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Dec 2014)

Man walks into a butchers - Have you got a sheep's head? No, it's just the way I comb my hair. [/Tommy Cooper]


----------



## Crackle (5 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> I'm not sure what this chump was doing but he was genial enough!



Staying out the Slaughtered Lamb I hope.


----------



## rich p (5 Dec 2014)

Crackle said:


> Staying out the Slaughtered Lamb I hope.


I've a vague idea that there were various characters dressed up and gladhanding around in the guise of the pubs' names.
Chump above was The Lamb and I saw a bloke in full cricket gear, presumably from The Cricketers!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> I've a vague idea that there were various characters dressed up and gladhanding around in the guise of the pubs' names.
> Chump above was The Lamb and I saw a bloke in full cricket gear, presumably from The Cricketers!



What if he was dressed as Allen Lamb?


----------



## Crackle (5 Dec 2014)

smutchin said:


> I had one of those myself the other night, and indeed have had it a few times before. Quite like it. I reckon it would benefit from a boost in the alcohol content though.


I intend to try it again. I normally need a few tilts at a beer to make my mind up. Excuse to go into M&S and goggle at the astonishing food prices........and maybe buy the odd thing too.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Dec 2014)

Crackle said:


> I intend to try it again. I normally need a few tilts at a beer to make my mind up. Excuse to go into M&S and goggle at the astonishing food prices........and maybe buy the odd thing too.



Is not bad, I think the Kernel porter is the bestest one.


----------



## Crackle (5 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is not bad, I think the Kernel porter is the bestest one.


Is that another one, I didn't see it. I was torn between the London Porter and the black ipa. I had to do a, my blue ship sailing on the water, like a cup and saucer, o, u, t, spells out, to decide.


----------



## uphillstruggler (5 Dec 2014)

Trickedem said:


> I'm in Belgium on business. I like to think this was religious
> View attachment 63280



Belgium on business - nice.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Dec 2014)

Crackle said:


> Is that another one, I didn't see it. I was torn between the London Porter and the black ipa. I had to do a, my blue ship sailing on the water, like a cup and saucer, o, u, t, spells out, to decide.



Their BIPA is a good un.


----------



## User169 (5 Dec 2014)

A couple of Nognes chilling. 

Tonight is the Eve of St Nicholas, the major present giving day for many Dutch.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Dec 2014)

Back at Stone City Ales again the other day. Their new stuff was great: Rosabella, a really well-done seasonal saison with rosehips and lemon peel (5.8%), and Lock 49, a rich, floral American brown ale, made with Cascade hops (6.6%). But it was a guest beer that did it: I finally got to try Nickel Brook's Kentucky Bastard Imperial Stout on tap. This is their Bolshevik Bastard IS which I have mentioned before here, aged in Kentucky Bourbon barrels (10%). Do I need to describe the intense wine-like nose, the smooth dark chocolate middle and the lengthy bourbon finish? Well, it was worth waiting for...


----------



## User169 (6 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> A couple of Nognes chilling.
> 
> Tonight is the Eve of St Nicholas, the major present giving day for many Dutch.
> 
> View attachment 73543



Both are made with lemongrass and both were vile. Smelled like air freshener and tasted how 
I imagine bog cleaner would. Yuk!


----------



## rich p (6 Dec 2014)

l


Delftse Post said:


> Both are made with lemongrass and both were vile. Smelled like air freshener and tasted how
> I imagine bog cleaner would. Yuk!


And probably more expensive than harpic too?


----------



## smutchin (6 Dec 2014)

Vile? Nogne? Crikey!

This is what's left of the pint of Dark Star Winter Meltdown I started a few minutes ago...






What a corker! Classic ESB style - lashings of Goldings hops over a rich crystal malt base - but given a winter-warming twist with an ever so subtle hint of ginger. I might have steered clear if I'd known there was ginger in it, but it actually works really well - there's just enough to give it a spicy edge without dominating the other flavours. Lovely stuff. I'll be going back for another shortly.


----------



## User169 (6 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> l
> 
> And probably more expensive than harpic too?



Only the price kept me going. If they'd been cheaper, they'd have gone straight down the sink. As it was, I only managed half of one of them.


----------



## smutchin (6 Dec 2014)

No.2. Thought I'd better have something to soak up the booze...






(Spicy scotch egg w/piccalilli)


----------



## brand (6 Dec 2014)

A doppelganger to Wetherspoons in Urmston Manchester, a pint of Joey Holts (a local brewery) 
1.88 a pint. Not a massive choice of cask about 5 but all prices comparable to Wetherspoons. Abbot was 2.30.


----------



## rich p (6 Dec 2014)

smutchin said:


> Vile? Nogne? Crikey!
> 
> This is what's left of the pint of Dark Star Winter Meltdown I started a few minutes ago...
> 
> ...


I used to live two doors from one of the Dark Star founders. Our kids played together and I've always had a soft spot for them. The Evening Star, that they own is a great pub, if you're ever in the area.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Dec 2014)

smutchin said:


> No.2. Thought I'd better have something to soak up the booze...
> 
> View attachment 73592
> 
> ...



Certainly looks like a number two.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Dec 2014)

I feel a bit sickie sue bunny*, no beer yesterday and none today.



*don't ask...


----------



## rich p (6 Dec 2014)

Just cracked open a Badger Gold or summink that was left here by someone.
Tasteless, generic brown fizzy crap.
I only did it as a thirst quencher - shouldn't have bothered.

GWS 3BM!


----------



## User169 (6 Dec 2014)

Rasputin from DeMo. A 10.5% RIS bottled in May 2010 - bottle number 682/697.

Really good. Nice persistent oatmeal head. Milky chocolate flavour with a bitter coffee finish. Just great.0


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Dec 2014)

Tesco Revisionist Rye Pale Ale




Thanks to those of you who posted about their recent, ridiculous, £1.25 a bottle pricing! Anyway, this is reminiscent of last week's M&S Single Hop Citra, to me. The main taste is the bitter, citrussy citra hops, but not as overpoweringly as in the M&S Citra. There are definite, nutty, spicy malt undertones to this that make it more complex (again, I think it's unfair to criticise the M&S singles for being one thing only) with the downside being a slightly thinner, less full bodied taste in the Revisionist beer. 

I liked this - for a citra heavy pale, I'm not sure I'd pick it over the M&S single, but even so, this is a fine beer. At £1.25 a bottle? Cripes - get a few before old Ian Tesco realises his mistake.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Dec 2014)

The fantastic Mr Aldi has some Innis and Gunn Treacle Porter in at the moment (probably only in Jockland as we are the only ones who deserve it). I also picked up a "big brother" size bottle of Original. The dog in armchair in the background is a permanent feature.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> The fantastic Mr Aldi has some Innis and Gunn Treacle Porter in at the moment (probably only in Jockland as we are the only ones who deserve it). I also picked up a "big brother" size bottle of Original. The dog in armchair in the background is a permanent feature.
> View attachment 73649



Hope it chokes you then you selfish bas.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hope it chokes you then you selfish bas.



It's not my fault that Mr Aldi thinks you lot are all nobbers.

It's bloody lovely - pity there was only one on the shelves....but they (and 2 others in gift boxes, as well as the "normal" offerings) are due to be in stock all the way thru to Christmas.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Dec 2014)

I also spotted this T-shirt today, which I have asked to be put on my Christmas list:


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Dec 2014)

I also bought this from "Home Bargains", I think I remember someone mentioning that they sometimes had decent beer so popped in today when I was passing to have a look - I also spotted some Caramac bars so bought a 3-pack when I was in. Not sure if I'll have it tonight but it sounds interesting enough:


----------



## rich p (6 Dec 2014)

Caramac!!!!! The best of my youth in a nutshell !!!
Apart from the other thing.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Dec 2014)

I've got 5 pence, what can you buy with 5 pence, you can buy a caramac bar.


----------



## User169 (7 Dec 2014)

First Christmas beers. This one is very spicy with a strong taste of cloves. It reminds me of winter mixture sweets.


----------



## User169 (7 Dec 2014)

Local Christmas brew. They typically brew very ordinary Belgian-style beers. This isn't an exception.


----------



## User169 (7 Dec 2014)

Prearis Christmas. This is better - a lovely Belgian-style IPA. Herbal, almost mouth-numbing.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Local Christmas brew. They typically brew very ordinary Belgian-style beers. This isn't an exception.
> 
> View attachment 73747



Nice label!


----------



## User169 (7 Dec 2014)

Kerstvuur - another Belgo Christmas beer. 

It's a kind of fruity Duvel. At 9% it's a little on the enthusiastic side and has a slightly odd savoury flavour. Not really sure what to make of this one.


----------



## User169 (7 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nice label!



It's an ice-skater!


----------



## rich p (7 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> It's an ice-skater!


Ah, I thought it was someone wafting a fart away.

I've just shared 3 of the Harveys, Priory, Oatmeal stout and Prince of Denmark) with my lad. The Priory was his favourite with a hint of herb - yarrow, rosemary plus some.
He was talking up a Lindemans lambic kriek beer he'd had. I'm thinking of doing a paternity test to see if he's DP's.


----------



## smutchin (7 Dec 2014)

That Dark Star Winter Meltdown... I think two pints is the limit. It was starting to get a bit cloying by the end of the second. 

In other news, Guinness West Indies Porter... Meh.

Oakham Citra... Most definitely not meh.


----------



## User169 (7 Dec 2014)

Kerstvuur 2014 barrel aged version. Not bad, but a very fresh vanilla wood taste.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Dec 2014)

Got the day off tomorrow DP?


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Dec 2014)

smutchin said:


> That Dark Star Winter Meltdown... I think two pints is the limit. It was starting to get a bit cloying by the end of the second.
> 
> In other news, Guinness West Indies Porter... Meh.
> 
> Oakham Citra... Most definitely not meh.


MMM....Citra!


----------



## User169 (8 Dec 2014)

Not sure if this will come out that well, but the local al fresco beer drinking club is doing their Christmas bit!


----------



## Crackle (8 Dec 2014)

Last wknds selection

Russian Imperial Oatmeal Treacle Stout




Definitely getting a 2nd visit.

Liverpool Craft Beer black IPA





Very hoppy and bitter, good.

Nice Porter





Another lively one to add to my reputation as an excellent pourer, which pissed me off as I really needed a drink after four hours driving and five hours standing around watching son1 compete at a climbing comp. It was worth the wait though, very nice.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Dec 2014)

Crackle said:


> ...one to add to my reputation as an excellent pourer.



I was just about to congratulate you on your skills, and then you went and spoiled it.


----------



## John the Monkey (8 Dec 2014)

@Crackle , Liverpool Craft Beer's "Love Lane" pale is an excellent brew too. I'm definitely going to try some of that Dark IPA (I happen to be in Liverpool a couple of times this month).


----------



## Crackle (8 Dec 2014)

John the Monkey said:


> @Crackle , Liverpool Craft Beer's "Love Lane" pale is an excellent brew too. I'm definitely going to try some of that Dark IPA (I happen to be in Liverpool a couple of times this month).


I had my hand on that and opted to try the Black Fox. Next time.


----------



## theclaud (8 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> Not sure if I'll have it tonight but it sounds interesting enough:
> View attachment 73675



Have you had this yet? I was eyeing it up in the cheapo shop at lunchtime today, but was too cheapskate to risk a quid on it until the verdict was in.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Dec 2014)

theclaud said:


> Have you had this yet? I was eyeing it up in the cheapo shop at lunchtime today, but was too cheapskate to risk a quid on it until the verdict was in.



No not yet, and unlikely to until next week as I am on call this week. You'll maybe just have to splash out.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Dec 2014)

theclaud said:


> Have you had this yet? I was eyeing it up in the cheapo shop at lunchtime today, but was too cheapskate to risk a quid on it until the verdict was in.



I've tried it, gave it a mench on these pages as a buy but not a taste. Glad to be of service.


----------



## theclaud (8 Dec 2014)

FFS.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Dec 2014)

YMTW


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Dec 2014)

YMMV [but YOLO too]


----------



## Crackle (9 Dec 2014)

[QUOTE 3417163, member: 259"]I think I've finally the found the most irritating online beer review ever made. 

[/QUOTE]
I got as far as him pouring it into a Geenuss glass then began to skip, landed on him shaking his head like a dog, skipped, landed on him burping and hit stop.


----------



## rich p (9 Dec 2014)

[QUOTE 3417173, member: 259"]I was going to add a warning that you shouldn't watch it with a heavy blunt object like a building brick within easy reach![/QUOTE]
Apropos of not very much, that's just reminded me that I drove past a bloke walking down the road carrying a baseball bat this morning - I didn't know whether to phone the old bill or throw a ball at him.
What a dickhead! Triple single hop FFS


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> Apropos of not very much, that's just reminded me that I drove past a bloke walking down the road carrying a baseball bat this morning - I didn't know whether to phone the old bill or throw a ball at him.
> What a dickhead! Triple single hop FFS



Ahem it's a tripel.


----------



## User169 (9 Dec 2014)

Tripel Hopped - styrian goldings, saaz and mosaic (in the 2014 version). In 2013 the third hop was sorachi ace and in 2012 the third hop was citra. Regular Duvel is made with only with styrian golding and saaz. 

Did I ever mention that Michel Moortgat is a close personal friend of mine?


----------



## User169 (9 Dec 2014)

This is a better review!!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DjpGgF4S9U


----------



## rich p (9 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ahem it's a tripel.


Yeah I know it's a tripel, but he said it only had a single hop and it has three?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> Yeah I know it's a tripel, but he said it only had a single hop and it has three?



Sorry rich, I was forgetting it was him that was the numpty.


----------



## Crackle (9 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Sorry rich, I was forgetting it was him that was the numpty.


Oh yeah. Me too.


----------



## rich p (9 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Sorry rich, I was forgetting it was him that was the numpty.


Don't be too hasty, I still qualify.


----------



## rich p (9 Dec 2014)

Crackle said:


> Oh yeah. Me too.


Pah!


----------



## User169 (9 Dec 2014)

In fairness, I have seen a triple-hopped single hop beer - the same hop variety was used in the mash, in the boil and then used for dry hopping.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Dec 2014)

It's all Dubbel Dutch to me...


----------



## Crackle (9 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> This is a better review!!
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DjpGgF4S9U



"It's a very kind of lemongrassy aroma: Grassy and then Lemon......." 

8 minute review should give that head time to settle.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Dec 2014)

Crackle said:


> 8 minute review should give that head time to settle.



I can't, it's like shooting fish in a barrel,


----------



## Crackle (9 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I can't, it's like shooting fish in a barrel,


Come on, I gave you the opening.


----------



## User169 (9 Dec 2014)

Well this is pretty nice. 

The nearest I've got to this brewery is cycling past the front door at 3am on the overnighter from Brussels to Oostende a couple of years ago.


----------



## theclaud (10 Dec 2014)

Otley O9 - A blonde, clear number with a wheaty thing going on and a very punchy clove flavour. Otley are fannying about with their names lately, and dropping the 'O' gags, which is a shame - they used to have a similar thing called O Garden , which IIRC was slightly more wheaty and a fraction less clovey. I may be wrong. Anyway, it's good stuff. I think I spotted @marinyork eyeing up my pint, though...


----------



## User169 (10 Dec 2014)

Arabier from De Dolle. A strong Belgian pale ale. I had a Crax issue with the pour.


----------



## User169 (10 Dec 2014)

[QUOTE 3419267, member: 259"]They sent Bradley a free crate after he said the normal Delirium was his favourite beer. I haven't seen the Christmas one on sale yet - notes of speculoos?[/QUOTE]

Ahem - speculaas!

Its reasonably spicy with a slightly winey feel. A bit on the serious side for me TBH - I couldnt finish the whole bottle.


----------



## rich p (11 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Arabier from De Dolle. A strong Belgian pale ale. I had a Crax issue with the pour.
> 
> View attachment 74028
> View attachment 74027


Piss pour effort


----------



## rich p (11 Dec 2014)

I had a few pints of a tasty hoppy blond draught ale from Burning Sky last night.
http://www.perfectpint.co.uk/real-ale-beers-info/21098/Burning-Sky/Plateau
3.5% !!!! So I didn't even have a headache this morning


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Dec 2014)

I actually had a poor Imperial Stout the other day. I used to think you couldn't really go wrong with an Imperial, so long as you had the time to sip it slowly. Maybe my standards have gone up. Anyway, Amsterdam's Tempest Imperial Stout turned out to be a bit of a storm in a tea cup. Not bad, just not interesting. No real depth of flavour, no interesting accents, a bit thin and dry.


----------



## User169 (12 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> I had a few pints of a tasty hoppy blond draught ale from Burning Sky last night.
> http://www.perfectpint.co.uk/real-ale-beers-info/21098/Burning-Sky/Plateau
> 3.5% !!!! So I didn't even have a headache this morning



I had one from them last week. It was so bitter that a half was a bit of struggle (although I made it!).


----------



## User169 (12 Dec 2014)

Looking for some advice from the beerpeeps. I want to order some beer to drink when I'm in Amazingstoke over Christmas: can anyone recommend an on-line seller? I've tried Eebria, but they need me to e-mail them a copy of my passport so they can verify I'm over 18 which seems to be an enormous faff. So are there any others out there worth having a look at? Not looking for anything too weird, just some decent british ales.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Dec 2014)

I had a Peroni last night, a 6.6% Gran Reserve. Bit of an extra malty thang going on but other than that fairly pedestrian, it was served in a nice matching snifter glass, which was nice.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Looking for some advice from the beerpeeps. I want to order some beer to drink when I'm in Amazingstoke over Christmas: can anyone recommend an on-line seller? I've tried Eebria, but they need me to e-mail them a copy of my passport so they can verify I'm over 18 which seems to be an enormous faff. So are there any others out there worth having a look at? Not looking for anything too weird, just some decent british ales.



Best one I've used, for variety and service, is beermeechants.com.


----------



## Crackle (12 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Arabier from De Dolle. A strong Belgian pale ale. I had a Crax issue with the pour.
> 
> View attachment 74028
> View attachment 74027


Pah.


----------



## User169 (12 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Best one I've used, for variety and service, is beermeechants.com.



Ok. I'll give them a go!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Dec 2014)

A gift from my elder daughter who shares a flat with a Brewing post-grad (which was bloody news to me!) who apparently "is always bringing beer back to the flat..." I can see more frequent visits to my delightful daughter will be required next term


----------



## User169 (12 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> A gift from my elder daughter who shares a flat with a Brewing post-grad (which was bloody news to me!) who apparently "is always bringing beer back to the flat..." I can see more frequent visits to my delightful daughter will be required next term
> View attachment 74222



Top contact there!


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Best one I've used, for variety and service, is beermeechants.com.


...or is that mereberchants.com?
..or meercatbeer.com?

Coincidentally I ordered a mixed Belgian crate last night from beermerchants.com(sic) - first time I've used them but I wanted to order some silly shaped glasses too! Sadly the Kwak wooden doobrie was out of stock.


----------



## User169 (12 Dec 2014)

Nott the most appetizing name.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> A gift from my elder daughter who shares a flat with a Brewing post-grad (which was bloody news to me!) who apparently "is always bringing beer back to the flat..." I can see more frequent visits to my delightful daughter will be required next term
> View attachment 74222



Will she be making an honest man of him? And don't forget a pre-nup stating the FIL gets half the beer.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Will she be making an honest man of him? And don't forget a pre-nup stating the FIL gets half the beer.



The brewer is a she not a he.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> A gift from my elder daughter who shares a flat with a Brewing post-grad (which was bloody news to me!) who apparently "is always bringing beer back to the flat..." I can see more frequent visits to my delightful daughter will be required next term



The two brothers who've just opened a craft brewery just up the road from me are Herriot-Watt brewing grads: http://www.mackinnonbrewing.com/

And they do seem to be far more conventionally 'British' in their syle than Stone City Ales, which also opened in the past year. However they seem to be starting to produce some more adventurous things, like the recent Peppermint Stout (better than it sounds) and their American Amber Crosscut Ale.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Dec 2014)

Bottle of Old Hooky for me, a mighty fine beer, consistently excellent, lovely colour, perfect carbonation, nice malty bitter finish.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> The brewer is a she not a he.



Don't say that too loud, I'll get told off.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Don't say that too loud, I'll get told off.



Her name is Anoushka and she hails from Mumbai.

Just to highlight that she is a she again


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Dec 2014)

Oh, and her beer is very good.


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> Her name is Anoushka and she hails from Mumbai.
> 
> Just to highlight that she is a she again


Did your autocorrect change Moscow to Mumbai?
Can't two women get married in Scotland these days? What a terribly backward country


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2014)

I'm indulging in a Long Man brewery American Pale Ale - a regular cheap-ish fave.

Nice to see you're back on the booze @threebikesmcginty - are you better? You shudda contacted Ague Concern


----------



## andabby (12 Dec 2014)

Guinness, but then again im not to fussy


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> The two brothers who've just opened a craft brewery just up the road from me are Herriot-Watt brewing grads: http://www.mackinnonbrewing.com/
> 
> And they do seem to be far more conventionally 'British' in their syle than Stone City Ales, which also opened in the past year. However they seem to be starting to produce some more adventurous things, like the recent Peppermint Stout (better than it sounds) and their American Amber Crosscut Ale.


That must have been a tidy investment. Comical photo of them bashing the rocks with sledgehammers too - respect!
Are they Canadians?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Dec 2014)

She also went round by Crombie's the butcher for some Innis and Gunn sausages (which used to be called Edinburgh Ale sausages before Innis and Gunn became hipster beer chaps). Beer and Sausages, genius. 

Perhaps anyone who happens to have a relative in the butchery business might want to pass it on as a good idea - Harvey's Ale sausages, for example. If only we knew someone who fitted the bill...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> That must have been a tidy investment. Comical photo of them bashing the rocks with sledgehammers too - respect!
> Are they Canadians?



Indeed they are, but like a lot of folks in this part of Ontario, Canadians of Scottish descent. They don't seem to have updated their site for a while, but perhaps that's because they are spending all their time making beer...


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> She also went round by Crombie's the butcher for some Innis and Gunn sausages (which used to be called Edinburgh Ale sausages before Innis and Gunn became hipster beer chaps). Beer and Sausages, genius.
> 
> Perhaps anyone who happens to have a relative in the butchery business might want to pass it on as a good idea - Harvey's Ale sausages, for example. If only we knew someone who fitted the bill...
> View attachment 74240


I'll pass your advice on to the lad!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Dec 2014)

andabby said:


> Guinness, but then again im not to fussy



I recognise you. Just saying.


----------



## andabby (12 Dec 2014)

do u?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> She also went round by Crombie's the butcher for some Innis and Gunn sausages (which used to be called Edinburgh Ale sausages before Innis and Gunn became hipster beer chaps). Beer and Sausages, genius.
> 
> Perhaps anyone who happens to have a relative in the butchery business might want to pass it on as a good idea - Harvey's Ale sausages, for example. If only we knew someone who fitted the bill...
> View attachment 74240



Especially welcome any girl butchers of course.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Dec 2014)

andabby said:


> do u?



I do. I used to stay in Angus until fairly recently. I cannae remember where I recognise you from tho.


----------



## andabby (12 Dec 2014)

ok, small world this internet thing, though if i owe u money it isnt me, i borrowed the photo honest


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Dec 2014)

I'm starting to get a bit worried, Mrs Marmion usually has a sip of my beer and mostly says "too bitter" or "too hoppy", but tonight she has said "oh that's very nice, and finely balanced chocolate/coffee flavour with a distinct sweetness" in response to the Heriot-Watt beer, and now "That is very good, a warm toastiness with a strong woody aftertaste" when she had a sip of the Innis and Gunn Canadian Cherrywood Ale.

She then said "Maybe I need to start drinking more of your beer". Aye, "get tae..."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> I'm starting to get a bit worried, Mrs Marmion usually has a sip of my beer and mostly says "too bitter" or "too hoppy", but tonight she has said "oh that's very nice, and finely balanced chocolate/coffee flavour with a distinct sweetness" in response to the Heriot-Watt beer, and now "That is very good, a warm toastiness with a strong woody aftertaste" when she had a sip of the Innis and Gunn Canadian Cherrywood Ale.
> 
> She then said "Maybe I need to start drinking more of your beer". Aye, "get tae..."



Mrs McGinty started on that old nonsense a while back, I buy her her own now.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Dec 2014)

I have discovered that Innis and Gunn Treacle Porter is "too bitter...oh no, way a minute - there is a powerful liquorice "Oomph" which comes through just as the bitterness fades."

Sorry, can you leave my beer alone please?


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> I have discovered that Innis and Gunn Treacle Porter is "too bitter...oh no, way a minute - there is a powerful liquorice "Oomph" which comes through just as the bitterness fades."
> 
> Sorry, can you leave my beer alone please?


Hide her specs and she won't be able to read the bullshít off the label


----------



## andabby (12 Dec 2014)

just drink it quick


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> I do. I used to stay in Angus until fairly recently. I cannae remember where I recognise you from tho.


Isn't he the bloke you said was a right twat, who lived down the road?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> Isn't he the bloke you said was a right twat, who lived down the road?



Nah that was @Crackle


----------



## andabby (12 Dec 2014)

Theres plenty say that, so it dont narrow it down for me


----------



## theclaud (12 Dec 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Peppermint Stout (*better than it sounds*)



Thank fark for that.


----------



## theclaud (12 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Especially welcome any girl butchers of course.


Keep digging...


----------



## Crackle (12 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> Nah that was @Crackle


Pah. 

My 2nd pah of the day. I'm one away from a fizzy flounce.


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Dec 2014)

Crackle said:


> Pah.
> 
> My 2nd pah of the day. I'm one away from a fizzy flounce.


You pour chap. Hopefully you can keep looking on the bright cider of things, and beer these insults with good humour.


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2014)

John the Monkey said:


> You pour chap. Hopefully you can keep looking on the bright cider of things, and beer these insults with good humour.


Those puns are enough to make your beer go flat JtM!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> Those puns are enough to make your beer go flat JtM!



Worse than yours, rich.


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> Those puns are enough to make your beer go flat JtM!


I agree, it's probably for the best if they're Leffe'd alone for a bit-ter, in case you ale turn a-gin-st me.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Dec 2014)

John the Monkey said:


> I agree, it's probably for the best if they're Leffe'd alone for a bit-ter, in case you ale turn a-gin-st me.



You've had enough, go home.


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You've had enough, go home.


But I am home! /sad trombone


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Dec 2014)

i am a bit drunk, and have recently moved hoose so now finally have a bike commute to justify weekend drinking.

so there.

oh, oranjeboom it be, tonight, coz of how cheap they sell it at the local offy.


----------



## smutchin (13 Dec 2014)

Curious IPA at the pub near the office last night. Two pints of which cost over a tenner. Ouch. Not going back there again.


----------



## rich p (13 Dec 2014)

forecasting 2 degrees here when I'm due to ride


smutchin said:


> Curious IPA at the pub near the office last night. Two pints of which cost over a tenner. Ouch. Not going back there again.


Isn't a fiver a pint de rigueur for London?

I've bought a couple of bottles of the suspect Rauchbier, to drink tonight, with a pal with whom I first tried it in Germany.
Einnostalgiabiergetrinken as they might possibly but probably not say in Deutschland.


----------



## User169 (13 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> I've bought a couple of bottles of the suspect Rauchbier, to drink tonight, with a pal with whom I first tried it in Germany.
> Einnostalgiabiergetrinken as they might possibly but probably not say in Deutschland.



I managed to work my way through the case that the local had. Lovely stuff.


----------



## rich p (13 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> I managed to work my way through the case that the local had. Lovely stuff.



I'll report back tomorrow - maybe I'll like it better although I didn't actually condemn it in this post from 2011




rich p said:


> Most of the beer I samples extensively in Germany was pretty average but this smoke beer as recommended by theclaud, was a bit different


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Dec 2014)

At the theatre in Aylesbury for the panto and they have their own beer - oh yes they do!

Brewed by Chiltern Brewery, Fuggles hops with Maris Otter, its actually really nice, good show..,the beer that is.


----------



## User169 (13 Dec 2014)

Mrs DP has finally cracked on the proliferation of beer glasses, so I need to lose a few.

Mostly nothing too interesting, but if anyone's interested in a kwak glass let me know and I'll post it to you.


----------



## rich p (13 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Mrs DP has finally cracked on the proliferation of beer glasses, so I need to lose a few.
> 
> Mostly nothing too interesting, but if anyone's interested in a kwak glass let me know and I'll post it to you.
> 
> View attachment 74288


Ooooh,yes please DP! I tried to buy one from beermerchants - see upthread - but they were o/s


----------



## User169 (13 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> Ooooh,yes please DP! I tried to buy one from beermerchants - see upthread - but they were o/s



It's yours! I'm in the UK over Christmas, so I'll post it then. Just let me know your address at some point over the next week.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> It's yours! I'm in the UK over Christmas, so I'll post it then. Just let me know your address at some point over the next week.



I'll have the snifter glass to the right of it then, preferably with the beer still in it unless it's that sour shïte.


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Dec 2014)

Today on the Beer Randomiser, it's the turn of M&S Single Hop "Cascade"







The taste is initially floral and rich, developing into a pleasant, not over the top bitterness, which lingers and predominates into the aftertaste. I reckon the malt may be in there too, after the initial taste, with the hops not entirely overpowering it.. Jolly nice! If the charms of the single hop Citra are brazen, this is somewhat more subtle beer, taking a half glass or so to figure out.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Dec 2014)

I have put a proper beer glass on my birthday/Christmas list. 
This one:


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Dec 2014)




----------



## rich p (14 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> View attachment 74324


Is there a smudge of coke on his upper lip?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Dec 2014)

Pub last night, couple of pints of one they brewed for themselves. HNB let them loose on their new small batch brewery. Pretty good effort, 4.2% golden beer, 3 hops, not too hoppy, good flavour, nice clean bright beer with a decent finish.


----------



## smutchin (14 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> Isn't a fiver a pint de rigueur for London?



Depends where you go and what you drink. Real beer is usually under £4 a pint in a proper pub. (Not much over £3 a pint if you go to a Sam Smiths pub.) But Curious IPA is one of these newfangled "craft" beers so attracts a fashionability premium. Keg dispense too, FFS.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> Is there a smudge of coke on his upper lip?



It's the froth from a beer that @Crackle poured for him


----------



## rich p (14 Dec 2014)

smutchin said:


> Depends where you go and what you drink. Real beer is usually under £4 a pint in a proper pub. (Not much over £3 a pint if you go to a Sam Smiths pub.) But Curious IPA is one of these newfangled "craft" beers so attracts a fashionability premium. Keg dispense too, FFS.


OMG!


----------



## rich p (14 Dec 2014)

Just shared a few from Sirencraft brewery - the stout was beautifully well-balanced but the limoncello was undrinkable - having said that my son-in-law glugged it!
http://www.sirencraftbrew.com/


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Dec 2014)

Meantime Brewery London Stout (4.5% abv)






At first taste, a pretty standard stout - lots of smoke in the flavour. As I got further down the glass, I think there's that, plus some rich, toffee-ish flavours in the main taste, and a little hop bitterness lingering with the smoky taste into the aftertaste. It's not displaced Lancaster Black as my favourite stout/porter, but it's a good 'un, and probably better for those wanting a more traditional taste.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (15 Dec 2014)

I'm heading down to asda as they are now doing 4 bottles for a fiver. Time to stock up on King Goblin


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> Just shared a few from Sirencraft brewery - the stout was beautifully well-balanced but the limoncello was undrinkable - having said that my son-in-law glugged it!
> http://www.sirencraftbrew.com/



I've tried a couple of Siren beers, they're ok but it's the blurb describing the beers as 'she' that's a bit tiresome, such as 'she'll lure you to the land of pïssed as fück'


----------



## rich p (15 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I've tried a couple of Siren beers, they're ok but it's the blurb describing the beers as 'she' that's a bit tiresome, such as 'she'll lure you to the land of pïssed as fück'


Fortunately I didn't have my glasses on!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Dec 2014)

I was buying some beer in a supermarket today and an older lady, who obviously spotted I was an expert, came over and asked me about choosing a good beer for her, anyway she was telling me that she and her husband used to share a beer at Sunday lunch, he'd died 8 years ago and she hadn't bothered since but decided that she fancied trying one again. I showed her a few that I thought were good ones she might like and steered her away from the strong stuff and the hop monsters, she went for an Old Golden Hen in the end as they used to like Old Speckled Hen. Ah bless.


----------



## rich p (17 Dec 2014)

Just had 3 pints of Burning Sky Plateau and an Affligem blond @ 6.8% to finish.
Iiked it - bit like a Maredsous session ale!


----------



## Aperitif (18 Dec 2014)

Well, I have been drinking words. It seems that this knowledgeable thread has given rise to yet another enterprise. (Well, you'd all like to think that wouldn't you? )
Get into Det this Christmas eh?  Hasta el fondo!


----------



## rich p (18 Dec 2014)

Just as well I was on low percentage beer last night - 5.15 alarm for the shop turkey delivery. Apologies to Fnaar, but I've already my fingers up 300 birds' bums this morning.
Mind you, only a fool would have had a whisky night cap when he got in from the boozer.


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Dec 2014)

A trip out yesterday, to the Sandbar in Manchester.

I tried;
Outstanding Beers' IPA (5.5% abv)
Very hoppy, very bitter - I enjoyed it, but I like a bit more malt, or some citrus/floral flavours among the bitterness.

Hand Drawn Monkey Brewery - What Would Jephers Do? (4.5% abv)
More to my taste than the first - hoppy, but with more going on than just the bitterness (although I'd say that's the main taste)

Phoenix Brewery - Arizona Gold (4.1% abv)
I think this suffered from being up against the preceding two hop monsters. Easy drinking, but no strong tastes to pick up on really.

I also had a taster of a Fennel flavoured beer from Dunham Brewery (Spice 5.0% abv) - interesting, but I think the fennel flavour would be a bit much over a whole pint. Lots of other folk were drinking their Ruby Sunset ale, and commented favourably on it - I didn't get chance to try any.


----------



## rich p (19 Dec 2014)

My 18 assorted Belgian beers have arrived from Beermerchants.com.
There's bound to be a few turkeys in there but, hey, it's Christmas.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> My 18 assorted Belgian beers have arrived from Beermerchants.com.



I just went for a look at their website, and now have £40 or so less in my bank account...


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> I just went for a look at their website, and now have £40 or so less in my bank account...


Hmmm...know the feeling...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Dec 2014)

Brewdog did a 'tap takeover' of one of my locals, The Red House, last weekend - first time in Ontario. Things sold out quickly but I managed to try the Cocoa Psycho imperial stout and the Libertine black IPA. The former was nice but not quite among the best imperials I've had, but the latter I really liked even though it wasn't very IPA-like. More like a more hopped than usual porter. Anyway, I'm off to try the new seasonal beer from Stone City Ales today - an 8% Imperial Whit with Spruce and Cranberry. If it's anything like the other specials they have done so far, it will be superb.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Dec 2014)

Curry house in Edinburgh, take your own booze, fortunately the nearby Tossco Express had Orkney Ales and Harvistoun in stock.


----------



## rich p (19 Dec 2014)

Did I mention that when I ordered my Belgian selection I had only gone on the site to order some Belgian glasses. I can't really believe I'm so gullible but it seems more fun drinking out of them. I'm not bothered if they're the right glass for the beer so tonight I'm glugging a Kernel Pale in a Tripel Karmeliet.
This Kernel is bloody lovely - mosaic and nelson hops.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Dec 2014)

Kernel - you lucky sod. I really fancy one of those right now! I'll pick some up tomorrow...sigh


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Dec 2014)

Aperitif said:


> Kernel - you lucky sod. I really fancy one of those right now! I'll pick some up tomorrow...sigh


Kernel....one of my favourite IPAs- cheers!


----------



## User169 (19 Dec 2014)

Anyone fancy going halves on one of these?...

http://www.beersofeurope.co.uk/to-ol-mine-is-bigger-than-yours-xxxl


----------



## rich p (19 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Anyone fancy going halves on one of these?...
> 
> http://www.beersofeurope.co.uk/to-ol-mine-is-bigger-than-yours-xxxl


I would but I baulked at the £7.49 delivery charge


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> I would but I baulked at the £7.49 delivery charge



I have no idea where Kings Lynn is so decided that it best to leave it for someone else to buy and collect.


----------



## User169 (19 Dec 2014)

Look at the size of it!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Dec 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Anyway, I'm off to try the new seasonal beer from Stone City Ales today - an 8% Imperial Whit with Spruce and Cranberry. If it's anything like the other specials they have done so far, it will be superb.



And indeed it was. The spruce was like a breath of cool air at the start which led into a long, smooth fruity whit centre, that certainly didn't taste anything like 8%. And the cranberry came on subtly at the finish. Definitely not one of those fruit beers for people who don't like beer. Very dangerous indeed. I picked up a jug of this and a bottle of their new bottle-fermented Farmhouse Ale, made with _Brettanomyces. _It is really an amazing brewery for a place that has only been open for less than a year.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Look at the size of it!
> 
> View attachment 74757



Can you imagine the fecking mess that @Crackle would make trying to pour that?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Dec 2014)

Pre-fitba' pint earlier today, Inveralmond Ossian


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Dec 2014)

Heavy Industry Brewery's "Collaborator" (5%)






A dark-ish best bitter. It starts off malty, almost smoky, with a rich sweetness. The hops then come through, floral and crisp at first, becoming pleasantly dry and bitter into a lingering aftertaste. This is really superb stuff - I'd love to do a side by side tasting of it and Tatton Brewery's "Obscure", which I think has a similarly complex taste. Don't hesitate to pick up a bottle of this if you see it - it's gorgeous.


----------



## User169 (21 Dec 2014)

Having been a bit Yemenese this week, I'm being a bit Belorussian today.

Moord en Brand Bourbon BA version from DeMo. Tasted this a while ago and the bourbon was very prominent. Now it's faded and there's more of a savoury kecap manis feel. Think I preferred it young and hot!


----------



## User169 (21 Dec 2014)

Ferry strongbow!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Dec 2014)

*shudder*


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Dec 2014)

Thornbridge Kipling (5.2% abv)






I have very fond memories of this - I last drank it on a great night out, and loved it. 

On revisiting it, it's still good - the hops are the main taste, on the sweet side of grapefruity, shading to a strong dry bitter finish, that lingers nicely. I wonder if it's slightly "thin" compared to something like, say, Oakham Citra - and it definitely strikes me as more of a summer beer. Tasty, all the same, and I'd not be disappointed to see its pump clip among the choices at my local.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Dec 2014)

Oh, I'm telling.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Dec 2014)

That's me just home after a weekend visit to my parents; I managed to have 3 pints of Cairngorm Tradewinds and the same number of pints of Innis and Gunn Original. I took pics but according to my phone I have not taken any pics since August 2014, the useless pile of shíte that it is.

And I had done my nails especially for the night out as well; they looked sparkly and fabulous


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Dec 2014)

I had a pint of guest ale down the boozer last night, I think it was called Old Growler or something like, a strong dark beer, not bad but on reflection I'd have rather had a Hook Norton Twelve Days which was also on tap.


----------



## User169 (22 Dec 2014)

Waitrose - you need to up your game!


----------



## ianrauk (22 Dec 2014)

One for the Chilli fans out there.
Me want's.....


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Waitrose - you need to up your game!
> 
> View attachment 74925


Booth's have the best beer selection supermarket-wise IME....shame I don't live up North!


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Waitrose - you need to up your game!


Our Waitrose has a unit like that - around the other side is all the good stuff - the Meantime Porter, and Oakham Screaming Macaw I picked up recently were both from there, and both less than £2 each.


----------



## User169 (22 Dec 2014)

John the Monkey said:


> Our Waitrose has a unit like that - around the other side is all the good stuff - the Meantime Porter, and Oakham Screaming Macaw I picked up recently were both from there, and both less than £2 each.



In fairness, I was at a motorway service station.


----------



## smutchin (22 Dec 2014)

Hmmm, there's something not quite right about beer being sold at motorway service stations. Especially sh!t beer.


----------



## User169 (22 Dec 2014)

Stocked up at the local brewery in Basingstoke. A golden ale and a porter. Nice glass too!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Dec 2014)

I've gathered a small selection to keep body and soul together for the next few days.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Stocked up at the local brewery in Basingstoke. A golden ale and a porter. Nice glass too!
> 
> View attachment 74928



Whippet?

Nah, bought it.


----------



## User169 (22 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I've gathered a small selection to keep body and soul together for the next few days.
> 
> View attachment 74943



Like the look of the Adnams - I guess that's their own version of the M+S one.

Must try the 12 days too!


----------



## User169 (22 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Whippet?
> 
> Nah, bought it.



I was pleased to see that Longdog produced a brew especially for the Monster Raving Looney Party!


----------



## rich p (22 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I've gathered a small selection to keep body and soul together for the next few days.
> 
> View attachment 74943


Playing Hooky for a few days?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Dec 2014)

Chuffin' local Waitrose done got no black beer in. Fortunately The Beer Essentials on East Street Horsham has. Will be buying a bucket of Dark Star The 'Art of Darkness to tide me over until New Years.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> Playing Hooky for a few days?



I see it as supporting a local industry.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Dec 2014)

My phone has decided to start working a bit better today, so I can now bring you my festive fingernails holding onto my pint of Innis and Gunn which cost £5.20 - I didnae let go of it until it was finished


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> My phone has decided to start working a bit better today, so I can now bring you my festive fingernails holding onto my pint of Innis and Gunn which cost £5.20 - I didnae let go of it until it was finished



A pint, my what big hands you've got!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> A pint, my what big hands you've got!



Aye, £5.20 and not a even for a pint!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> Aye, £5.20 and not a even for a pint!



Had one of those in an Edinburgh pub last week when there was feck all on tap, dinnae how much it was though. I'm not that keen on their stuff but it wasn't too bad.


----------



## User169 (22 Dec 2014)

Kismet from Longdog of Amazingstoke. A lovely golden ale. 

Check out how to pour a proper pint Norverners!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Dec 2014)

Could've got a bit more in if you'd used the water tension method.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Kismet from Longdog of Amazingstoke. A lovely golden ale.
> 
> Check out how to pour a proper pint Norverners!
> 
> ...


Yer'd gerrit slung back at ya!


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Could've got a bit more in if you'd used the water tension method.


OO, now I want one o' them glasses!


----------



## Crackle (22 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Kismet from Longdog of Amazingstoke. A lovely golden ale.
> 
> Check out how to pour a proper pint Norverners!
> 
> ...


Looks like a safe pour to me…


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Dec 2014)

Duchy Originals "Old Ruby Ale"




People on Ratebeer really hate this - and it is a bit one dimensionally caremelly. The main taste is a sweet, toffee-ish flavour, with a slight undercurrent of bitter hops. The sweetness lingers into the aftertaste, with the hops coming through slightly more strongly. After a couple of days of really hoppy stuff, I found this a nice change, and for what my opinion is worth, I quite like it.


----------



## theclaud (22 Dec 2014)

Arbor Ales Smokehouse Porter. Like the Dangly German Smoke Beer but more subtle. I like it. I took a photo, with pork scratchings and everything, but it's a bit crap.


----------



## User169 (22 Dec 2014)

John the Monkey said:


> OO, now I want one o' them glasses!



I've had to instigate a new "one in", "two out" policy: a couple of Leffe glasses are gonna get binned when I get home.


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> I've had to instigate a new "one in", "two out" policy: a couple of Leffe glasses are gonna get binned when I get home.


You now have a greyhound glass though, so I reckon you're ahead of the game


----------



## User169 (22 Dec 2014)

Crazy Belgians. Someone attacks the Prime Minister - with, er, mayo!!


----------



## Aperitif (22 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> A pint, my what big hands you've got!


That 'hand' is Ally McCoist's hand (can't ye ken by the glittery nails, mon?)
Claudine's porter makes her list to starboard and take crappysnaps, and I ventured into the Old Kings Head to meet son, and drink Harveys Best / IPA to make myself handsome, like Rich P.
Is it working yet?
I couldn't be bothered to walk back and buy a bag of Kernels...I must be nuts!


----------



## Aperitif (22 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Crazy Belgians. Someone attacks the Prime Minister - with, er, mayo!!
> 
> View attachment 74978


Didn't know Simon Legg had a part-time job. Still, I suppose when the chips are down - go for the Mcgintynaisse.


----------



## User169 (23 Dec 2014)

My beer antenna was working well today. This is mangotastic, but maybe a little too much on the fruit juice side.


----------



## Crackle (23 Dec 2014)

One of these again






Which is really good. Very citrussy nose but a dark molassy, malty taste. Becoming a favourite.

Also got my firs De Molen, Hammer and Sickle, which is being opened tomorrow.

And Rich, those Kwak glasses were being sold in a gift set with two beers for 24squid. I hope you've suitably remunerated dp.


----------



## Haitch (23 Dec 2014)

Crackle said:


> And Rich, those Kwak glasses were being sold in a gift set with two beers for 24squid. I hope you've suitably remunerated dp.



STRUTH!!!!

Four bottles, a glass and a holder, about a tenner in my local super markt.


----------



## User169 (23 Dec 2014)

Charles Wells/Dogfish Head mashup. Not at all successful. Standard issue brown beer with an odd faint citrus hint.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Standard issue brown beer.
> 
> View attachment 75036



That's no' a bear it's a moose


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> A pint, my what big hands you've got!



Turns out that they are a pint, my mate was back in tonight and asked for a pint rather than just "Innis and Gunn" and was given one of those glasses; he queried them being a pint and the barman duly transferred it to a normal straight pint glass and it filled it to the top. Optical illusion pint glasses. And large hands.


----------



## Crackle (23 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> That's no' a bear it's a moose


Loose aboot hois hoose.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> Turns out that they are a pint, my mate was back in tonight and asked for a pint rather than just "Innis and Gunn" and was given one of those glasses; he queried them being a pint and the barman duly transferred it to a normal straight pint glass and it filled it to the top. Optical illusion pint glasses. And large hands.



That's never a pint, I&G bottles are tiny anyway and even if it was on tap they're not pints, more proof required.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> My beer antenna was working well today. This is mangotastic, but maybe a little too much on the fruit juice side.
> 
> View attachment 75035



Almost bust mine open tonight but seeing as I'd blasted a mates polypin at a Christmas party thought better of it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That's never a pint, I&G bottles are tiny anyway and even if it was on tap they're not pints, more proof required.



I'm back there on 3rd January and will ask them for a live video link to CC and watch the barman pour it and then transfer it to a normal pint glass.


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> I'm back there on 3rd January and will ask them for a live video link to CC and watch the barman pour it and then transfer it to a normal pint glass.


Do it as a Google Hangout, and we can heckle you in real time.

Get Crackle on to give some advice on pouring.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> I just went for a look at their website, and now have £40 or so less in my bank account...



And the beer has just been delivered, so I should be having a few Christmas Eve drinks this evening


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> And the beer has just been delivered, so I should be having a few Christmas Eve drinks this evening



Let's see the haul then or is it just a load of Tennents tins?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Let's see the haul then or is it just a load of Tennents tins?



I have just packed it away in the beer fridge. 
I shall take pics as the evening goes on, but need to charge the camera battery first; if I can find the charger...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> I have just packed it away in the beer fridge.
> I shall take pics as the evening goes on, but need to charge the camera battery first; if I can find the charger...



Your camera management is worse that @Crackle's pouring technique or lack of...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Your camera management is worse that @Crackle's pouring technique or lack of...



The charger has been found, it was I the same drawer as the camera - I obviously played no part in placing it in this convenient location; I therefore didn't think to look there until I had exhausted several other potential options.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> The charger has been found, it was I the same drawer as the camera - I obviously played no part in placing it in this convenient location; I therefore didn't think to look there until I had exhausted several other potential options.



Sounds familiar.


----------



## smutchin (24 Dec 2014)

Festive cheers!


----------



## rich p (24 Dec 2014)

Eat your heart out DP, a tripel Karmeliet in its eponymous glass!
I like.
p.s. 891 gm in toto


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Dec 2014)

Lymestone Brewery's "Stone the Crows" (5.4% abv)






A very dark, reddish beer. The first taste is the sweet malt, chocolatey to my taste, with almost a stout like hint of smoke in the flavour. Bitter hops come through, not overpoweringly, and linger with the sweetness into the aftertaste.
I've tried it on draught at the Nantwich Food and Drink festival, and liked it very much there (as well as being impressed by the enthusiasm and friendliness of the brewers) I'm pleased to say that it's equally good out of the bottle.

It's to red beers what Lancaster Black is to stouts, out of the ordinary enough to make you sit up and notice; definitely one to try.


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Dec 2014)

smutchin said:


> Festive cheers!


Lovely stuff! I remember, in rather more beer naive days, ordering a pint of that, and not having much else the rest of the evening...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Dec 2014)

That's me shaved my beard off just in case I got mistaken for an overly-generous bloke from the North, and about to start wrapping some presents, so time for a beer from the case that was delivered this morning. I thought I'd start off with the only can in the case, Beavertown8 Ball Rye IPA 6.2%. I'll let you know how it was once I have finished wrapping


----------



## smutchin (24 Dec 2014)

John the Monkey said:


> Lovely stuff! I remember, in rather more beer naive days, ordering a pint of that, and not having much else the rest of the evening...



The chap in the Bottle Shop was eulogising about it after I asked him for a recommendation for 'something christmassy'. I'm looking forward to it.

I might risk one later but for now I'm warming up with a gentle loosener in the shape of an Oakham Inferno, which I'm liking very much. Even better than their Citra, I reckon - a bit beefier on the malt front and a more complex hop character. Lovely stuff.





They also had in the Bottle Shop a big (1L?) bottle of Oude Kriek from a genuine Payottenland brewery but not one I've ever heard of before - think it might have been De Cam or something like that (any idea @Delftse Post ?). Apparently they've been ageing it in the Bottle Shop cellar for five years. Seems like a bargain at £16.50 - might have to go back and get it. Half regret not buying it today as a Christmas present to myself.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> I'll let you know how it was once I have finished wrapping



How strange to pour a beer from a can that isn't fizzy píss; the aroma is amazing, floral/sweet and tons of hops. To taste it's bursting with hoppy and yeasty bread, with a lovely lingering toasty citrus grassiness. A good start to the evening.


----------



## Crackle (24 Dec 2014)

De Molen hammer and Sikkel

As you can see, I've got this pouring down to a tee now. High and fast, right?






Pretty good, not so complex as I thought, bitterish aftertaste but very drinkable. Well, once it had calmed down........


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Dec 2014)

smutchin said:


> The chap in the Bottle Shop was eulogising about it after I asked him for a recommendation for 'something christmassy'. I'm looking forward to it.


I remember it being very nice, although, to be fair, I remember more or less everything seeming very nice that night.


> I might risk one later but for now I'm warming up with a gentle loosener in the shape of an Oakham Inferno, which I'm liking very much. Even better than their Citra, I reckon - a bit beefier on the malt front and a more complex hop character. Lovely stuff.


Definitely going to keep an eye out for that - now no.1 son is working at Waitrose, I find I often, somehow, arrive early enough to have a look around the beer section while waiting to give him a lift home, I know they have Oakham beers.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Dec 2014)

Next up, more beer and ACDC


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Dec 2014)

And next:


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Dec 2014)

Crackle said:


> As you can see, I've got this pouring down to a tee now. High and fast, right?



I googled "badly poured beer" earlier and none of the images came close to yours on this thread


----------



## User169 (24 Dec 2014)

smutchin said:


> They also had in the Bottle Shop a big (1L?) bottle of Oude Kriek from a genuine Payottenland brewery but not one I've ever heard of before - think it might have been De Cam or something like that (any idea @Delftse Post ?). Apparently they've been ageing it in the Bottle Shop cellar for five years. Seems like a bargain at £16.50 - might have to go back and get it. Half regret not buying it today as a Christmas present to myself.



Not had it myself, but De Cam is supposed to be pretty decent.

As I understand it, De Cam is a "geuzestekerij" - a blender rather than a brewer. They get lambic from the likes of Boon and Girardin and then bottle their own blends. I've met the founder, Willem van Herrewegehen who seems a nice chap.

Id easily take a punt on a 5 yr old bottle for under 20 quid!


----------



## Crackle (24 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> I googled "badly poured beer" earlier and none of the images came close to yours on this thread


I doubt your Google zen, seeing as you can't even keep your phone charged.


----------



## User169 (24 Dec 2014)

M+S for me. The Woodfordes Norfolk Nip is very good!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Dec 2014)

In fact, here's the last 3 beers as they seem to be much stronger than I am used to and I reckon the camera auto-focus might be píshed soon


----------



## User169 (24 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> In fact, here's the last 3 beers as they seem to be much stronger than I am used to and I reckon the camera auto-focus might be píshed soon
> View attachment 75167



You are gonna be well mashed after that lot. I'll be interested to see what you make of the St feuillien. I tried it last week - loads of cloves and cinnamon!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> You are gonna be well mashed after that lot. I'll be interested to see what you make of the St feuillien. I tried it last week - loads of cloves and cinnamon!



Actually I might save it til another day, maybe tomorrow. I have another couple of Christmas Ales so it would be interesting to compare them rather than have it as a "stand out".


----------



## rich p (24 Dec 2014)

Just had a Delirium Red. I was expecting very bad things from a fruit beer - especially as I liked the tremens and nocturne. It was actually not too bad at all with a fresh, sour cherry flavour.
I'm not won over to fruit beers by any means but I can imagine supping a chilled glass or two of this, on a warm summer's evening, with a really rather attractive young lady gently stroking my brow.
I had a rather nice St Feuillen blond(?) too from my Belgian collection. A little too sickly sweet but I worried it down


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Dec 2014)

Just opened the De Dolle Oerbier (well, it was sitting there...) and a hugely different beer to the others I have had this evening; an almost burnt plum/caramel taste with cherry aromas but with a hint of bile (I am sure they'll be delighted at that description)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> M+S for me. The Woodfordes Norfolk Nip is very good!



I had a NN last night, good stuff isn't it.


----------



## User169 (24 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I had a NN last night, good stuff isn't it.



Yep!


----------



## User169 (24 Dec 2014)

Happy Chritmad beer peeps!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> Just opened the De Dolle Oerbier (well, it was sitting there...) and a hugely different beer to the others I have had this evening; an almost burnt plum/caramel taste with cherry aromas but with a hint of bile (I am sure they'll be delighted at that description)



Feck me, that has floored me completely. When I say completely, what I mean is that I am now off to open a bottle of white wine...


----------



## User169 (24 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> Feck me, that has floored me completely. When I say completely, what I mean is that I am now off to open a bottle of white wine...



De Dolle Brouwers translates as "Mad Brewers". Hope that helps!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> De Dolle Brouwers translates as "Mad Brewers". Hope that helps!!



It was serious stuff, not as high an alcohol content as the Delirium Tremens but hugely complex and lots going on; tbh I am not sure if I liked it, but at the same time found it hugely enjoyable - mad brewers and mad drinkers?


----------



## Spartak (25 Dec 2014)

Just opened one of these as a pre dinner taster ( everyone else drinking sherry ! )


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Dec 2014)




----------



## User169 (25 Dec 2014)

Nice little present from my Mum. Very up-to date and even manages to squeeze in a recommendation for my local.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Dec 2014)

In fairness, someone bought this around. Quite nice, smokey, long bitter finish, good but there are better.


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Dec 2014)

Erdinger Alkoholfrei ( <0.5% abv)






MATCHING GLASS ALERT
Something a little bit different - as I was designated driver, I got this on the recommendation of a friend. A bit thin in taste, but not as unpleasantly metallic as other low alcohol beers I've tried, and much better than drinking coke. A word of warning - it's *very* lively. The initial pour was a Crackle-esque inch of beer with head going past the top of the Erdinger logo on the glass.


----------



## rich p (26 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 75210


How does this compare with the M&S one 3BM?


----------



## rich p (26 Dec 2014)

First up is the Carolus - treacly and strong - while watching Treasure Island, with Eddie Izzard as Long John. I like Christmas indulgence.


----------



## rich p (26 Dec 2014)

Second up is the Rochefort 8 - beautiful dark amber colour. Caramel, strong at 9% and sweet.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> How does this compare with the M&S one 3BM?



M&S one is better I think but I was probably a bit of pissed by the time I had the Adnams one


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Dec 2014)

'trose in Stratford no longer has Westmalle Dubbel in stock.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Dec 2014)




----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Dec 2014)

I've not drunk enough beer over Christmas/Twixmas....time to get back in the saddle!


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Dec 2014)

M&S Single Hop Mosaic (4.2% abv)






An initial, strongly fruity, peach like taste, becoming bitter and floral, with those notes dominating the aftertaste, although I think the peach lurks in there too. Probably easier drinking than the more bitter single hops I've tried, but not at the cost of being thinner in the taste department. Very good!

Chilli Beer (4.6% abv)






A present, this one. I think there's some sweetness in the very, very initial taste, but that's quickly overwhelmed by a prickly, overly hot chilli taste. I couldn't finish it, and if I'm honest, didn't much like it. I much prefer a subtler flavour in flavoured beers, and this is all chilli, all the time, without the lemony sweetness of some hot chillies, or much taste from whatever the base beer is.


----------



## rich p (27 Dec 2014)

De Dolle, Stille Nacht - sensationally good. Apparently it gets better with age but this little bugger never got the chance to grow old.








Followed by this Rodenbach Grand Cru. Slightly sour and hint of vinegar - a few mionths ago I'd have poured this down my son's throat but they are growing on me. I don't think I can do more than one sour in a session but maybe it's never too late to teach an old dog, new tricks.


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> De Dolle, Stille Nacht - sensationally good. Apparently it gets better with age but this little bugger never got the chance to grow old.


It has put a tie on though, which must count for something.

Lovely Lindemans glass too, Rich!


----------



## User169 (28 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> De Dolle, Stille Nacht - sensationally good. Apparently it gets better with age but this little bugger never got the chance to grow old.
> 
> View attachment 75371



Lovely stuff!

I bought a couple of bottles in 2014 which I've so far resisted.

Edit: I meant 2012!!


----------



## User169 (28 Dec 2014)

Scored a selection of Beavertown in that London yesterday.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Scored a selection of Beavertown in that London yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 75432



Must be back breaking work for the folks you stay with, DP, carting your empties down to the bottle bank after a visit, at least this way it's just a few tins of alu into the recyc bin.


----------



## rich p (28 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Lovely stuff!
> 
> I bought a couple of bottles in 2014 which I've so far resisted.
> 
> Edit: I meant 2012!!


I know, DP, it must be hard waiting for my next trip to the Netherlands. You're a saint.


----------



## rich p (28 Dec 2014)

Spent the afternoon in The Crown and Anchor with my side of the extended family - the better side, it must be said I'm feeling a bit crap at the moment with a virus that keeps on giving but a few pills and a couple of these thirds seemed to help.

Local brews - Long Man, Best Bitter, American Pale Ale and Copper Hop

All good. First time I've tried this kind of tripel but a pretty good way to try them properly. I did a quick slurp of all three to compare, and then drank them separately.


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Dec 2014)

One for those of you who do the whole social media thing;

Tryanurary


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Dec 2014)

Woodlands Brewery American Pale Ale (4.3% abv)







Bought a bit ago from Microbrewery Outlet's stall at a local food festival. A lovely aroma, which is weirdly vanilla/toffeeish when you think of the style of beer. The taste is mostly the bitter, slightly sour hops - I'd put these on the grapefruity side of the hop taste spectrum, but the vanilla note that characterises the aroma comes through, fading into the aftertaste which is mostly, but not completely, the dry hops, and lingers nicely.

I like this one a lot - I think "complex" may be overselling it a bit, but those vanilla notes alongside the grapefruity hops are a bit unusual, and very nice.


----------



## rich p (28 Dec 2014)

John the Monkey said:


> Woodlands Brewery American Pale Ale (4.3% abv)
> 
> View attachment 75446
> 
> ...


You're a poet JtM! 

May God forgive me but my virus is pleading for a whisky mac. Who am I to fight it?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Dec 2014)

Punk IPA, slightly chilled to try out my new twin walled glass, keeps cold stuff cold and hot stuff hot, note the gap between the beer and the edge of the glass - smart enough!


----------



## rich p (28 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Punk IPA, slightly chilled to try out my new twin walled glass, keeps cold stuff cold and hot stuff hot, note the gap between the beer and the edge of the glass - smart enough!
> 
> View attachment 75448


Is it glass or plastic ?


----------



## rich p (28 Dec 2014)

p.s. What would you want to keep hot in a glass glass?


----------



## Crackle (28 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> p.s. What would you want to keep hot in a glass glass?


Your hoppy latte


----------



## rich p (28 Dec 2014)

Crackle said:


> Your hoppy latte


Better latte than never? - or better never than latte, as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Dec 2014)

It's glass, please direct all other technical queries to someone else.


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> p.s. What would you want to keep hot in a glass glass?


Mochachinos.

Probably.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Dec 2014)




----------



## Aperitif (29 Dec 2014)

Nice picture, Ed. Don't tell me...it has that distinctive taste of chocolate eclairs and...coffee. Happy Christmas the Beer thread.  I'll be trying for a Kernel Tuesday and a variety Monday. depends how my French people take to it...


----------



## User169 (29 Dec 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Charles Wells/Dogfish Head mashup. Not at all successful. Standard issue brown beer with an odd faint citrus hint.
> 
> View attachment 75036



Did a bit of reading to see what was going on here. Apparently, Dogfish Head make some kind of syrup from their 60 min IPA which is then added to one of C+Y's beers. Very odd and seems to have been a bit of a disaster judging by what you see on the internets. Would have been better for Dogfish Head to ship some of the real stuff to Europe.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Dec 2014)

Staffordshire Brewery's Double Sunset Ale (5% abv)






Another local brew, from Leek. The first taste is fruity peach, with a bitter undertone. The bitterness is a bit more pronounced in the aftertaste which lingers, but not as much as some of the drier hopped beers I've tasted recently . Another tasty, nicely balanced, easy drinking sort of a beer, although that 5% abv is a bit rich for a session beer for me!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Dec 2014)

I've just realised that @John the Monkey pics all have 2 glasses with beer in them - surely he's not one of these strange chaps that has someone to share his beer with...jeezo, what is the world coming to.


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Dec 2014)

[QUOTE 3448217, member: 259"]Celine Dion? It'll be bloody Liebfraumilch and mixed couples next! [/QUOTE]
Near, far,wherever you are...

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saalGKY7ifU


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> I've just realised that @John the Monkey pics all have 2 glasses with beer in them - surely he's not one of these strange chaps that has someone to share his beer with...jeezo, what is the world coming to.


Mrs M likes a beer too, but doesn't do all this analysing the flavour nonsense I do...


----------



## rich p (29 Dec 2014)

John the Monkey said:


> Mrs M likes a beer too, but doesn't do all this analysing the flavour nonsense I do...


My kinda woman!!


----------



## srw (30 Dec 2014)

I've spent the festive season working my way through a mixed case of Mr Adnam's finest, bought with the wine from Majestic. And rediscovering the pleasures of the light lunchtime pint (singular) with bread and cheese - strengths ranging from 3.4% to 5.0% 

Lighthouse
Southwold Bitter
Explorer
Ghost Ship

All very good.


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> My kinda woman!!


Easy Tiger..!

I'll see if I can get her comments on the beverages and add them to mine.


----------



## rich p (30 Dec 2014)

[QUOTE 3449471, member: 259"]Plenty of the Duvel 1.5 litre magnums at the supermarket - the perfect size for a night in. But it's a war of nerves to see if they'll drop the price after new year's eve.

View attachment 75608
[/QUOTE]
How much are they at present Mort? Half the price of over here I suspect?


----------



## rich p (30 Dec 2014)

By the way, I'm going to one of my favourite boozers tonight with a couple of Cyclechatters. Of which, more later.


----------



## rich p (30 Dec 2014)

I'm also reliably informed that @theclaud has a head start on me by having a pre-booze up sharpener of Dark Star Espresso Stout. I'll catch up later no doubt.


----------



## User169 (30 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> By the way, I'm going to one of my favourite boozers tonight with a couple of Cyclechatters. Of which, more later.



Go easy on 'em Rich!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Dec 2014)

A&E on stand-by.


----------



## nickyboy (30 Dec 2014)

I may have rather badly misjudged the Xmas/NY beer situation

Always with an eye for a bargain I bought about 60 bottles of the "Revisionist" range of ales @ £1.25 a bottle. I always have a dry January so there is tonight and NYE left. And I still have about 40 bottles to go. I'll give it my best shot of course but I suspect every time I go out to the garage in January they will be there....looking at me.....reminding me of their deliciousness.....tempting me


----------



## Hugh Manatee (30 Dec 2014)

Finally! I have had some beer. After 15 weeks self imposed abstinence, I went for:

A bottle of Poachers' Choice and,

A couple of pints of Jail Break in a pub in Devon with an old school mate and my brother.


----------



## srw (30 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> I'm also reliably informed that @theclaud has a head start on me by having a pre-booze up sharpener of Dark Star Espresso Stout. I'll catch up later no doubt.


Poor form.

We waded our way through the hideously complex multiple bottle offers in Kidderminster Tesco and came away with two ordinary ciders, a Kopparberg cider with cinnamon, a St Stephanus abbey beer and something claiming to be Welsh whisky IPA from Brains.

I didn't try the ordinary cider, but the Kopparberg alcoholic apple juice with a dash of cinnamon was much more attractive and distinctive than either of the beers.


----------



## rich p (31 Dec 2014)

A fine evening in several pubs of Brighton with @theclaud and @User13710 plus Mrs rp. A good selection of ales, some with a hint of vanilla and a bitter finish. (TC has been teaching me beerbollox-speak)

The outstanding one for me was a Brighton Bier Dealers IPA. A bit much for a session ale at 5.1% though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Dec 2014)

Bit dark, has tc got one of those Christmas jumpers on?


----------



## theclaud (31 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Bit dark, has tc got one of those Christmas jumpers on?


----------



## Crackle (31 Dec 2014)

Tc is giving us the chip finger. Mrs rp has been caught in a Miliband pose, tmn is the only one who managed a smile. I blame the photographer.


----------



## theclaud (31 Dec 2014)

Great to see my fave CC Brightonpeeps. Now back in that London, checking out what's new in Crystal Palace.


----------



## theclaud (31 Dec 2014)

And that's the rest of the shopping sorted...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Dec 2014)

I popped into Mr Aldi today to look at his fine selection of ale, then remembered I had 18 beers in the beer fridge plus one of those extra special "Kronenburg 350 years of brewing excellence" cans in the fridge. So I just bought some caik.


----------



## rich p (31 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> I popped into Mr Aldi today to look at his fine selection of ale, then remembered I had 18 beers in the beer fridge plus one of those extra special "Kronenburg 350 years of brewing excellence" cans in the fridge. So I just bought some caik.


Caik????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> Caik????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That's the one, it is hogmanay after all


----------



## rich p (31 Dec 2014)

Marmion said:


> That's the one, it is hogmanay after all


Don't knock it till you've tried it, kind of thing?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Dec 2014)

rich p said:


> Don't knock it till you've tried it, kind of thing?



There's nothing quite like a singed ballsack to focus one's attention on the task at hand


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Dec 2014)

You can tell that this joker has had his ballsack singed as well from the way he is standing


----------



## John the Monkey (31 Dec 2014)

Tesco Revisionist Belgian Saison (5% abv)




First taste of peachy/citrussy hops with a little bitterness. Develops into a warmer, almost herbal finish before the bitter hop aftertaste, which is fairly subdued compared to recent beers.

Not outstanding, but nice and summery and £1.25 (!!!!!!) in case you forgot.

Mrs M says "Very nice."


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Dec 2014)

John the Monkey said:


> Mrs M says "Very nice."



That's more of a comment that @rich p has managed all year


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2014)

*Ode to beer*
Of all my favorite things to do, 
The utmost is to have a brew. 
My love grows for my foamy friend, 
with each thirst-quenching elbow bend. 
Beer's so frosty, smooth, and cold
It's paradise Pure liquid gold 
Yes beer means many things to me 
that's all for now cus I gotta Pee


----------



## accountantpete (31 Dec 2014)

Just sampling a pint of Old Golden Hen - very nice light version of Old Speckled Hen which will be great on a warm Summer's evening.


----------



## rich p (1 Jan 2015)

Marmion said:


> That's more of a comment that @rich p has managed all year


Pah!


----------



## rich p (1 Jan 2015)

HNY all you beer aficionados (plus Marmion). I spent the evening in a local drinking Harveys and Dark Star Hophead. Low key and genteel but I got a few pecks on the cheek from the ladies.


----------



## User169 (1 Jan 2015)

Wal en Schip Wild Turkey BA edition from DeMo. No photo: my phone spent 24h at the bottom of the dunny earlier in the week and hasnt recovered.

happy new year, beer peeps!


----------



## nickyboy (1 Jan 2015)

Went out last night to the Oakwood in Glossop with some friends

3 pints of Robinsons Double Hop IPA (4.8%). Unbelievably for a Robbies pint it was really good. Very lightly hopped so as not to offend the locals but rather good.
1 pint of Titanic Stout (4.5%). This was really good, pity we were almost ready to head home to watch Jools Holland. Mrs nickyboy had a little sip (she's definitely not a stout drinker) and pronounced it "lovely with a real liquorice flavour to it". Seems she has picked up some beer-bollox speak from somewhere


----------



## nickyboy (1 Jan 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Tesco Revisionist Belgian Saison (5% abv)
> View attachment 75710
> 
> First taste of peachy/citrussy hops with a little bitterness. Develops into a warmer, almost herbal finish before the bitter hop aftertaste, which is fairly subdued compared to recent beers.
> ...



Was yours ok when you opened it? I bought quite a few in the run up to Xmas and each one, when I have opened it, has come frothing out of the top. Beer experts here will no doubt explain this apparent over-carbonation but it doesn't half make a mess of the kitchen unless you're ready for it


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jan 2015)

I have a fear of beer. That'll teach me, eh?

Only one thing for it I suppose...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jan 2015)

Just had my first experience of a lambic - oof! 

Good stuff.*

* part of my NY resolution to stop trying to post poncey reviews - it's either gonna be "good stuff" or "bad" from now on; which might lead to people confusing my reviews with those of @rich p


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Was yours ok when you opened it? I bought quite a few in the run up to Xmas and each one, when I have opened it, has come frothing out of the top. Beer experts here will no doubt explain this apparent over-carbonation but it doesn't half make a mess of the kitchen unless you're ready for it


No problems with that here - I think the day before's brew was livelier. Mine was bought back in November, maybe they've had problems with a later batch?


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Jan 2015)

Box Steam Brewery's Chuffin' Ale (4% abv)







A rather traditional Best Bitter this, I think. The main taste is rich and malty (biscuity? Maybe) and slightly fruity, with a little bit of hop bitterness coming through. The hops come through more in the aftertaste, and linger pleasantly.

Mrs M says: "It's very nice."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Jan 2015)

New years resolution, matching beer and glasses from now on.


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Jan 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> New years resolution, matching beer and glasses from now on.


WHAT THE-!


----------



## rich p (1 Jan 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> New years resolution, matching beer and glasses from now on.
> 
> View attachment 75819


Shurely shome mish....


----------



## rich p (1 Jan 2015)

I shared a large bottle of Burning Sky saison, I soon went back to DT Nocturne and a Westmalle Tripel for a tasty drink. The B Sky is just too sour and thought-provoking. Sometimes (always maybe), I'd prefer to drink a beer that tastes nice and hits the spot without wondering if I actually enjoy it after every glug.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Jan 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> WHAT THE-!





rich p said:


> Shurely shome mish....



Yup, the beer in the glass matches exactly the one in the bottle.


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Jan 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yup, the beer in the glass matches exactly the one in the bottle.


It'll never catch on.


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Jan 2015)

''Beer is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy''-Benjamin Franklin.


----------



## theclaud (2 Jan 2015)

Today I have drunk beer from Gipsy Hill, Brixton and now Hackney.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jan 2015)

theclaud said:


> Today I have drunk beer from Gipsy Hill, Brixton and now Hackney.



Cor blimey, Mary Poppins - or something like that


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Jan 2015)

Marmion said:


> Cor blimey, Mary Poppins - or something like that


Stone the crows guv...I'm 'avin anuvva britney.


----------



## the_mikey (3 Jan 2015)

Tonight I'm having a Bath Ales Organic Hare pale ale with my fish & chips.


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Jan 2015)

Purple Moose Brewery - Dark Side of the Moose (4.6% abv)






MATCHING GLASS ALERT
Purple Moose also brew the fabulous Ysgawen, one of my favourite summer beers. Dark Side of the Moose is more suited to cosy, winter nights though. 

An initial taste of smoky, porter like flavour, undercut by a slight treacle/caramel note, and finished nicely with hop citrus/bitterness, with the smoke and hops staying into the aftertaste. Good stuff.

Mrs M says: "Very nice. (pause) Very, very nice."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Jan 2015)

Does Mrs JtM like the glass? I think it moosetastic.


----------



## rich p (3 Jan 2015)

A woman of few words but impressively perceptive.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> A woman of few words but impressively perceptive.



Are your attentions moving away from the wife's best friend?


----------



## rich p (3 Jan 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Are your attentions moving away from the wife's best friend?


I was trying to be appreciative whilst feigning indifference, in deference to JtM.
You've seen straight through me.


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Jan 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Does Mrs JtM like the glass? I think it moosetastic.


We're both fans of Purple Moose, although Mrs M usually drinks from the Percheronne glass.


----------



## theclaud (3 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> You've seen straight through me.



Hardly a challenge...


----------



## theclaud (3 Jan 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Purple Moose also brew the fabulous Ysgawen, one of my favourite summer beers.



That stuff is fantabulous.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jan 2015)

See you all again in April


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jan 2015)

Or Tuesday


----------



## User169 (6 Jan 2015)

[QUOTE 3460767, member: 259"]*Brussels resident delivers beer by bicycle*....

Brussels resident Jeroen Verhoeven recently launched an original business initiative, transporting beer to locals using different types of bicycles to deliver up to nine crates. Verhoeven only distributes beers from Brussels breweries Brasserie de la Senne and Cantillon. _"I don’t do it for the money,"_ Verhoeven said.





A latter-day saint![/QUOTE]

Ive gone off De La Senne a bit recently..

http://www.wsj.com/articles/in-belgium-battle-builds-between-1420153585


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Jan 2015)

[QUOTE 3461099, member: 259"]It's like the Nestorian schism all over again![/QUOTE]

That's going back a few months. I'm glad I don't drink any of those poncy beers.


----------



## User169 (7 Jan 2015)

Tasting tongiht. A couple of highlitghts:

Ten Fidy from Oskar Blues
Stella 1 from Mikkeller
Galactica from Clown Shoes
Oberon from Bells

Lovely!!


----------



## rich p (7 Jan 2015)

I had a couple of pints of Badger Best - average would be over-rating it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jan 2015)

I decided to have a "couple of lagers" tonight from the craft beer case - Paulaner and Hacker-Pschorr.

Both excellent examples of what yellow stuff should taste like - although I cannae be arsed taking a picture


----------



## rich p (10 Jan 2015)

Long Man brewery's old, rather touchingly named after me!!!!!!
Malt, chocolate etc etc etc - very drinkable.


----------



## theclaud (10 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> Long Man brewery's old, rather touchingly named after me!!!!!!
> Malt, chocolate etc etc etc - very drinkable.
> 
> View attachment 76539



Coincidentally, that's on at my local. Had a few pints of it yesterday, when the Otley Hop Angeles ran out. Not bad.


----------



## User169 (10 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> Long Man brewery's old, rather touchingly named after me!!!!!!
> Malt, chocolate etc etc etc - very drinkable.
> 
> View attachment 76539



Pimenton!! The middle class crisis #xxx thread is thataway.....!!!


----------



## rich p (10 Jan 2015)

theclaud said:


> Coincidentally, that's on at my local. Had a few pints of it yesterday, when the Otley Hop Angeles ran out. Not bad.


Must travel well then!


----------



## rich p (10 Jan 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Pimenton!! The middle class crisis #xxx thread is thataway.....!!!


Good spot DP!!!!!
My chilli was a tour de force


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Jan 2015)

Lancaster Brewery Blonde (4.1% abv)






Nice enough, but a little thin, I think (more of a summery, light beer, maybe?) I think the taste is mostly the biscuity malt, with a sour-ish undertone from the hops that comes through more strongly later - there's a slightly earthy note somewhere in there too. Not my favourite in Lancaster's range, but interesting enough to try, and if you want something that isn't overwhelming, but still has some complexity of flavour, you might like this.

(Incidentally, this label isn't the usual one - look on their website (link above) for the current version).

EDIT: Realised I'd not added Mrs M's verdict on this brew. She said "Nice, I liked it".


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> Good spot DP!!!!!
> My chilli was a tour de force



Good spot? That's the most obvious placed "prop" on this entire thread.


----------



## rich p (10 Jan 2015)

Marmion said:


> Good spot? That's the most obvious placed "prop" on this entire thread.


Come on now Marmy and admit you didn't have clue what it was though?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Jan 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Lancaster Brewery Blonde (4.1% abv)
> 
> View attachment 76541
> 
> ...



Wrong time, or year, on your microwave.


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Jan 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Wrong time, or year, on your microwave.


Where we're going, we don't need roads!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jan 2015)

"Brugse Zot double is definitely heavier and beer that appeals to lovers."

I suppose I'd better break it to Mrs Marmion...


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jan 2015)

Not had a beer for a week, not had a migrein either..tea total again..I hate the fact beer has turned on me like wine did a few yrs ago..if water ever gets a bitch to drink ill have to be a bloody vampire..


----------



## theclaud (10 Jan 2015)

meta lon said:


> Not had a beer for a week, not had a migrein either..tea total again..I hate the fact beer has turned on me like wine did a few yrs ago..if water ever gets a bitch to drink ill have to be a bloody vampire..



The "No Beer" thread is thataway>>>>>>


----------



## ufkacbln (11 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> Long Man brewery's old, rather touchingly named after me!!!!!!
> Malt, chocolate etc etc etc - very drinkable.]



There is a barmaid in one of our locals who plays on some of the guest beers....

Asking for a "Dizzy Blonde" or any other with women in the title will get some stick from her!


----------



## ufkacbln (11 Jan 2015)

meta lon said:


> Not had a beer for a week, not had a migrein either..tea total again..I hate the fact beer has turned on me like wine did a few yrs ago..if water ever gets a bitch to drink ill have to be a bloody vampire..



May NOT be the answer

IN one of the Dracula spoofs (Love at first bite?) there is a scene where Dracula wakes up with a hangover after drinking the blood of an alcoholic


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jan 2015)

Tramp Juice going down in strength?

http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-30795336


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Jan 2015)

Salopian Brewery - Oracle (4.0 abv)





I've had this before, but I think it was pre-beer thread. This is a really nice, hoppy pale, with a first taste of peachy fruit, that becomes more grapefruity and bitter, with that lingering into the aftertaste. A nice balance of flavours, just about perfectly done for my palate. Lovely stuff, and a favourite in the Monkey Household.

Mrs M says;"It was very nice. (sadly) It's gone."


----------



## Soltydog (17 Jan 2015)

if you get chance to try this



do so. It's bloody lovely


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Jan 2015)

Quiet couple of days on the beer front...


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Jan 2015)

Bath Ales Dark Side Stout mmmm....strong, the dark side is!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jan 2015)

Maverick Goose said:


> Quiet couple of days on the beer front...



Everyone has run out of words to use in their detailed reviews


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Jan 2015)

Marmion said:


> Everyone has run out of words to use in their detailed reviews


 too busyas well no doubt!


----------



## Mireystock (24 Jan 2015)

Had a few at home last night, using up the leftovers from Christmas, a mish-mash of different beers. Hence the somewhat 'fragrant' aroma's this morning...


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Jan 2015)

Brewdog Punk IPA (5.6% abv)






One that I'm sure is old hat to most of the beer thread faithful. I've not tasted Brewdog, being somewhat unimpressed by brewers describing (among other things) "kalashnikov bursts of caramel" on their labels. I have, it seems, been cutting off my nose to spite my face. This has an initial, citrus/peachy taste, which becomes grapefruity and bitter, with that latter lingering into a refreshing, dry aftertaste. I'd not describe the caramel as "bursts", but it is, I think, an undertone in the taste. Lovely aroma too.

I also tried a Ballistic Brewing Co. "Ground Pup" (hopefully, pics and a more detailed review to follow). Another pale, with equally "I say!" marketing, but a less powerfully citrus flavour in an overall taste that I found really nice. One I want to go back to.


----------



## User169 (25 Jan 2015)

Well i havent been slacking! My phones bust though, so cant upload piccies. 

Had a couple from Wild Beer Co. of Bristol. Well worth seeking out - they seem to be all farmyard/sour/tart brews. 

Currently tucking into Amager's "king og kenticky", not surprisunfly a borbon BA RIS (im assuming youre all down with the abbrevs). Super vanillary smooth!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jan 2015)

I had 4 tins of Strongbow last night.


----------



## rich p (25 Jan 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Well i havent been slacking! My phones bust though, so cant upload piccies.
> 
> Had a couple from Wild Beer Co. of Bristol. Well worth seeking out - they seem to be all farmyard/sour/tart brews.
> 
> Currently tucking into Amager's "king og kenticky", not surprisunfly a borbon BA RIS (im assuming youre all down with the abbrevs). Super vanillary smooth!!


I tried some of the Wild Beer output - not to my taste but I did favour for someone recently who bought me a bottle of Mikkeller Wild beer. I may wait until some others are here before I open it!


----------



## User169 (25 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> I tried some of the Wild Beer output - not to my taste but I did favour for someone recently who bought me a bottle of Mikkeller Wild beer. I may wait until some others are here before I open it!
> 
> View attachment 77956



Never tried it. Bought a bottle oncd, but the cobbles of Delft did for it and it jiggled out the bag and smashed. Smelled lovely though: like Orval.


----------



## accountantpete (25 Jan 2015)

Samuel Smith India Ale - 5%.

Very nice - fermented in stone Yorkshire squares of course.


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Jan 2015)

A trip out to the local last night.

Two beers tried;
Voodoo Dawn (3.9% abv)
A nice, red bitter. Malty in the main taste, with a decent dry finish and a pleasant bitter undertone through the main taste.

Trooper (4.7% abv)
An Iron Maiden "collabo" as the young people say. Pale coloured, but tasting more like a light-ish best bitter. Some malt, some citrus, some bitter notes all in the taste. Depending on your mood, subtle or mildly flavoured. 

I liked both beers, personally, but have to admit that they're solid mid table beverages, not those you excitedly jot down the details of so you can search them out again.


----------



## User482 (30 Jan 2015)

I've been brewing my own, using a Woodforde's Wherry kit. I'm pretty please with the results, especially after conditioning it in bottles for a few weeks. It has a good malty nose and taste, but if I have one criticism, it's slightly thin-bodied, which I think is down to it being a little lower in alcohol than planned, due to the fermentation getting stuck. I intend to do the next brew with more yeast added, and see if that does the trick.


----------



## User169 (30 Jan 2015)

Speaking of home brewing, I so want one of these. It's a bit like a teasmaid, but does beer using a nifty recirculating infusion mash system. It costs about 1500 EUR unfortunately, so I need to do a few more paper rounds.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jan 2015)

Off to the brewery for an early freebie sesh, they've got a couple of new crafty jobs they want to road test, a 7.5 and a 9%. It could all end very quickly. Will report back when sober enough to type.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jan 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Speaking of home brewing, I so want one of these. It's a bit like a teasmaid, but does beer using a nifty recirculating infusion mash system. It costs about 1500 EUR unfortunately, so I need to do a few more paper rounds.
> 
> View attachment 78330



That looks fantastic, I'm adding it to my want list. Did you see the customer reviews, worth leaving this around for Mrs DP?

*Received with praise*
At Christmas time I ordered a Braumeister for my husband as a Christmas present. I just wanted to tell you is that the first beer has been brewed, enjoyed and was received with praise. My husband and the other tasters are enthusiastic. Thanks again for your kind advice and all the best.

Customer from Germany


----------



## rich p (30 Jan 2015)

I spent a fun half hour with son, dil and li'l George in the Btn Beer Dispensary. Sensational burgers but the Arbor Oyster Stout was a little too chocolate, earthy for me. It was a bit flat and tired too.
Maybe I should try it bottled.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Jan 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Speaking of home brewing, I so want one of these. It's a bit like a teasmaid, but does beer using a nifty recirculating infusion mash system. It costs about 1500 EUR unfortunately, so I need to do a few more paper rounds.
> 
> View attachment 78330



Yeah, this looks excellent. Apparently a lot of microbreweries are using these kinds of devices to test recipes. 

I'm in a good mood right now, because one of my favourite local haunts has had Dieu du Ciel! Péché Mortel coffee Imperial Stout on tap for the last week...


----------



## User169 (30 Jan 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Yeah, this looks excellent. Apparently a lot of microbreweries are using these kinds of devices to test recipes.
> 
> I'm in a good mood right now, because one of my favourite local haunts has had Dieu du Ciel! Péché Mortel coffee Imperial Stout on tap for the last week...



You can make really good stuff with them, so I'm not surprised by that. I have a couple of friends who use one to brew stuff which they sell in a local bar. I think the only potential drawback is that with the smaller ones you're a bit limited on ABV, so you'd need some kind of work around for big beers.


Ah, Peche Mortel.: I do like a good coffee stout!!


----------



## User169 (30 Jan 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That looks fantastic, I'm adding it to my want list. Did you see the customer reviews, worth leaving this around for Mrs DP?
> 
> *Received with praise*
> At Christmas time I ordered a Braumeister for my husband as a Christmas present. I just wanted to tell you is that the first beer has been brewed, enjoyed and was received with praise. My husband and the other tasters are enthusiastic. Thanks again for your kind advice and all the best.
> ...



I left this prominently open on the home computer yesterday!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRazNwUqnhg


I interpreted the response as not a definite no.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jan 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I left this prominently open on the home computer yesterday!
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRazNwUqnhg
> ...




What was the response, "not on your farking nelly"?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> I spent a fun half hour with son, dil and li'l George in the Btn Beer Dispensary. Sensational burgers but the Arbor Oyster Stout was a little too chocolate, earthy for me. It was a bit flat and tired too.
> Maybe I should try it bottled.
> View attachment 78340



Great pic of the big man, rich, George that is not Grizzly Adams.


----------



## User169 (30 Jan 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> What was the response, "not on your farking nelly"?



 Not far off, but like I said, not exactly a definite no!


----------



## rich p (30 Jan 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Not far off, but like I said, not exactly a definite no!


Sell it as a future money saving venture.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (30 Jan 2015)

Suffolk Strong. Oh yes!


----------



## User169 (30 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> I tried some of the Wild Beer output - not to my taste but I did favour for someone recently who bought me a bottle of Mikkeller Wild beer. I may wait until some others are here before I open it!
> 
> View attachment 77956



I'm drinking this tonight - your post reminded me I didnt get round to actually trying it. 

Just my sort of thing - herbal hops and brett. A cracking Orvalesque beer!


----------



## rich p (30 Jan 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I'm drinking this tonight - your post reminded me I didnt get round to actually trying it.
> 
> Just my sort of thing - herbal hops and brett. A cracking Orvalesque beer!


I'll give it a bash tomorrow. Orval I can cope with(!) but I was (erroneously?) expecting a sour geuze type.


----------



## User169 (30 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> I'll give it a bash tomorrow. Orval I can cope with(!) but I was (erroneously?) expecting a sour geuze type.



It's Mikkeller's version of Orval, so farmyardy, but nowhere near as tart as a geuze and far more hop flavpur. I'm really enjoying it!

When you drink it, maybe have a bottle of Orval to hand, for a comparison.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jan 2015)

I'm a bit wazzed to report on tonight's efforts...slaters.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Jan 2015)

Ok so 2 new beers from Hook Norton Brewery; Yard Arm, a 7% IPA and Light Out, a 9.5% dark beer. These are small batch beers so I think they're just going out to a couple of HNB pubs, there was something like 3 barrels of one and 4 of the other, think they're just having a bit of fun trying new stuff. Wasn't overly impressed with either on first tasting but by the second glass they'd both settled in quite nicely. The IPA was good, not massively hopped but a nice overall taste with a good finish, the dark beer didn't give the impression of packing 9.5% at all, quite a complex beer with lots going on, if there was one comment against it, it was that it could have done with a bit more body. They also had their regular beers on tap so I finished up there with a Greedy Goose which is a Christmas ale, nothing weird like spice or fruit but it was an excellent well rounded beer. After that we retired to the nearest pub and I had another G Goose which HNB describe as a honkingly good ale. Earlier in the day I'd picked up a pale ale called Pale Whale, it's made by a couple of lads from a village near to Hooky and it's remarkably good, a fresh clean tasting beer with a great flavour all done at less than 4%, must buy more! So a quality evening of beer and all made within 5 miles of home, ecotastic!


----------



## John the Monkey (31 Jan 2015)

Ballistic Brewing "Ground Pup" (5.5% abv)






I promised a proper review of this, with a pic, so here you go. It's a surprising beer for an American style IPA, with a taste that's predominantly caramelly/toffee-ish, I think, offset by a bitter note that I struggle to put my finger on - not the super hoppy bitterness I've come to expect, but a warm, maybe peach hinted bitterness that becomes more bitter still, and predominates in the aftertaste. I also really like the label.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Jan 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Ballistic Brewing "Ground Pup" (5.5% abv)
> 
> View attachment 78480
> 
> ...



Missus gone out?

B&T for me.


----------



## John the Monkey (31 Jan 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Missus gone out?


Nah, bad cold, so only drinking Lemsip this weekend.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> I spent a fun half hour with son, dil and li'l George in the Btn Beer Dispensary. Sensational burgers but the Arbor Oyster Stout was a little too chocolate, earthy for me. It was a bit flat and tired too.
> Maybe I should try it bottled.
> View attachment 78340



It looks as if the Queen has curled up on the arm of the sofa and fallen asleep


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Feb 2015)




----------



## theclaud (1 Feb 2015)

Nice poncey arty shot, 3BM.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Feb 2015)

theclaud said:


> Nice poncey arty shot, 3BM.



Posted one now while I can still focus.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Feb 2015)

theclaud said:


> Nice poncey arty shot, 3BM.


It was snapped while he was making his way under the table...(you *ponce* threesheetsmcginty)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Feb 2015)

I'm having a Big Cock, this is exactly the sort beer I'd never buy, just look at their stock beers http://directbeers.com/Bottled-Beers.php, appalling nonsense. I can't see anything about the company on their website. Real shame as the beer's quite nice, a sort of buttery caramel taste with a delicate floral hoppy finish. Nobbers.


----------



## rich p (1 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Posted one now while I can still focus.


Have you filled us in on the great Hooky píss-up yet?


----------



## Aperitif (1 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> Have you filled us in on the great Hooky píss-up yet?


Leave him , Rich - he's got a big cock. It'll not last long...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> Have you filled us in on the great Hooky píss-up yet?



Is it too much effort to scan the previous page....


----------



## rich p (1 Feb 2015)

@DelftsePost
I shared the Mikkeller with no.1 son today and it was all right. No, better than all right. He loved it of course.
The label says it's Belgian wild beer but I assume that is in terms of style?


----------



## User169 (1 Feb 2015)

Been down to Rotterdam today and scored some USAles from Prairie Artisan Ales outta Tulsa, OK. 

We tried one of theirs from tap: a bourbon barrel aged imp stout with cocoa nibs and chilli which was tremendous. Fully expecting this lot to hit the spot!


----------



## User169 (1 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> @DelftsePost
> I shared the Mikkeller with no.1 son today and it was all right. No, better than all right. He loved it of course.



Sounds like your son knows his stuff!


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Feb 2015)

BONUS BEER!

Freedom Brewery "Pioneer" English Lager (4.6% abv)






Probably the wrong time of year to be drinking this - a pleasantly light, without seeming weak, or underflavoured, English take on Pilsener. It has a fresh, light taste, with the main notes being grassy/herby and bitter, with a hint of some grapefruity hop in there too. Nice, dry aftertaste too. Not longlasting (can something linger mediumly?), but that would be a bit out of character given the rest of the taste.

I liked it - get some bottles in for the Summer, or for now if you want to remind yourself of Summer.

Mrs M recovered sufficiently to try some and offer an opinion, she says "Very nice."


----------



## Crackle (1 Feb 2015)

A Liverpool Craft Rye pale - lovely

I attempted a Liverpool Craft Black Fox yesterday (black IPA) but apparently it wasn't mine so Mrs C grabbed it off me, I grabbed it back and topped it triumphantly but it had all been a bit much for the beer and the whole lot erupted out the bottle in record time, even for me.


----------



## User169 (1 Feb 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Mrs M recovered sufficiently to try some and offer an opinion, she says "Very nice."



Good to see Mrs M back on top reviewing form!


----------



## User169 (3 Feb 2015)

Well this is a bit weird. It's ABInBev's Superbowl ad..


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siHU_9ec94c


----------



## User169 (3 Feb 2015)

And Mikkeller's response..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Feb 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Well this is a bit weird. It's ABInBev's Superbowl ad..
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siHU_9ec94c




Mmmmm that looks nice, might try some.


----------



## smutchin (5 Feb 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> When you drink it, maybe have a bottle of Orval to hand, for a comparison.



I find this a good rule to live by generally. Having a bottle of Orval to hand works in most situations.


----------



## rich p (5 Feb 2015)

Sainsburys are selling 660ml bottles of Punk IPA at £2.50 a pop.


----------



## User169 (6 Feb 2015)

This is a great photo. Cantillon in Brussels is expanding to a new location. To get the environment right at the new location they are spraying the walls and ceilings with their beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Feb 2015)

I've done that before, some of their stuff is a bit lively.


----------



## User169 (6 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I've done that before, some of their stuff is a bit lively.



What would @Crackle do?!


----------



## rich p (6 Feb 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> What would @Crackle do?!


I imagine he beat Cantillon to the idea, by some considerable time.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Feb 2015)

On the weekend, I opened (and over a couple of days, finished) the bottle of Belgian Farmhouse Ale from Stone City Ales (the site seems finally to be in the process of being updated with pictures etc.), made with brettanomyces, and their first bottled beer. It was, as everything has been from this lovely local company, absolutely stellar. A warm golden colour, with a flavour that manged to be both honeyed and slightly sour, and with a vinious kick, matching its 9% ABV. Really impressive. They said it could be aged for a year or two in the bottle, but it was never going to make it that far...


----------



## Crackle (6 Feb 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> What would @Crackle do?!


Does it come in white? It's gotta be better than a roller.


----------



## smutchin (6 Feb 2015)

Went to see Lucy Porter at the local community arts centre tonight. She's very funny. Even better, this was on offer in the bar...






Splendidly hoppy.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (6 Feb 2015)

Tomorrow, I will mainly be suffering an 'Owd Roger' style headache.

For such a powerful ale it goes down too easily.


----------



## John the Monkey (7 Feb 2015)

M&S Single Hop Sovereign Golden Ale (5% abv)






First one of these up on the beer randomiser for a while. This is a nice one; a first taste that's toffee-ish, I think, undercut but by the bitter hops that have a fresh, floral edge to them. Some bitter aftertaste, but a short-medium lingerer, I reckon.

Pleasingly complex for one of these single hop beers, and pretty nice; not as insubstantial as I'd expect from a gold.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Feb 2015)

Mrs JtM could put a fine Beer tome together, it could easily rival Michael Jackson. Unfortunately it's the Michael Jackson that used to be in The Jackson 5.

Whale Ale Co - Pale Whale, a fine Maris Otter and English hop pale ale; pours pale golden no crackle to speak of or lacing, floral aroma, very feint but tasty malty, caramel flavour with a surprisingly long bitter finish. Top class.


----------



## User169 (9 Feb 2015)

Voodoo Doughnut Lemon Chiffon Crueller Ale.

Had this last night. I'd probably have been better off polishing the furniture with it.


----------



## User169 (9 Feb 2015)

This was much better. Big Fat Five from Brouwerij het Uiltje. Probably the best US-style DIPA I've tried from a Dutch brewer. Lots of piney, grassy hops, but enough malt to balance.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Feb 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Voodoo Doughnut Lemon Chiffon Crueller Ale.
> 
> Had this last night. I'd probably have been better off polishing the furniture with it.
> 
> ...



You're not the only one, a beeradvo'er says the same.


----------



## User169 (9 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You're not the only one, a beeradvo'er says the same.
> 
> View attachment 79361



I saw that - he/she wasn't the only one! It was too sweet for me and I couldn't pick up any hops at all. On the other hand, I kind of like the fact that Rogue make all this wacky stuff and would like to try the Sriracha stout they released last year.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Feb 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I saw that - he/she wasn't the only one! It was too sweet for me and I couldn't pick up any hops at all. On the other hand, I kind of like the fact that Rogue make all this wacky stuff and would like to try the Sriracha stout they released last year.



I like the look of their Big Ass Barrel beers.


----------



## Spartak (9 Feb 2015)

Bought today in Sainsburys at a bargain price !

Very nice


----------



## rich p (9 Feb 2015)

Spartak said:


> Very nice



There was great Masterchef final in India, a few years back, where the poor saps had to cook for a Maharaja.
Greg and Torode told the nervous cooks that they had better be good because the maharaja had dined in every great restaurant in the world, had a discerning palate and was highly critical.
When every dish was subsequently served up to the gourmet, his only comment was, " You make this? Very nice"
It's become a family phrase.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Feb 2015)

M & S clearance bargain, Norfolk Nip for £1.40, bought the last 3. here's one photographed with a middle-class backdrop.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Feb 2015)

New chariddy shop find, Duvel glass with crest. Happen to have the correct filling in stock, will take for a test run at some point.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Feb 2015)

That's pure class, @User259.

Hey folks, seen these - Duvel mini, you know, for kids.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Feb 2015)

Anyone tried Duvel Groen? Online place has got some clearance at 74p a bottle, most of the reviews state that it's OK but it ain't the real thing (not Coke!).


----------



## User169 (10 Feb 2015)

Only six weeks or so until the 2015 tripel hop is available!


----------



## User169 (10 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That's pure class, @User259.
> 
> Hey folks, seen these - Duvel mini, you know, for kids.



I've just got big hands..


----------



## smutchin (10 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> you know, for kids



If I recognise the film reference do I get a Mini Duvel as a prize?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Feb 2015)

smutchin said:


> If I recognise the film reference do I get a Mini Duvel as a prize?



Yeah, DP will send you some.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Feb 2015)

Seems to work OK.


----------



## rich p (10 Feb 2015)

My thanks to DP for the gift of a Kwak contraption which was tested out to mutual satisfaction tonight.
Better than kwak cocaine.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Feb 2015)

I see kwackle didn't pour it.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Feb 2015)

News for beer drinkers who fancy trying a pint or two of 'Kickstarter' by Keg-a-Droid.


----------



## User169 (13 Feb 2015)

http://www.theguardian.com/society/2015/feb/13/teetotallers-on-rise-in-uk-one-in-five-dont-drink


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Feb 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/society/2015/feb/13/teetotallers-on-rise-in-uk-one-in-five-dont-drink



2% increase in 10 years, don't think that's going to send brewers into meltdown just yet. On a happier note, or hoppier note, Duvel is only £1.75ea in Saino's at the mo, have stocked up.


----------



## User169 (13 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> 2% increase in 10 years, don't think that's going to send brewers into meltdown just yet. On a happier note, or hoppier note, Duvel is only £1.75ea in Saino's at the mo, have stocked up.



Phew - glad someone bothered to read beyond the headline!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Feb 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Phew - glad someone bothered to read beyond the headline!



There was some other shite about drink making you poorly or summat but I'd given up paying attention by that point.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Feb 2015)

Middle-class weekend at centre parcs, packed a couple of essentials to keep body and soul together.


----------



## Crackle (13 Feb 2015)

Use the blackboard for tasting notes and take a photo for us. Don't let the pesky kids draw on it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Feb 2015)

It's only me drawing so far...


----------



## rich p (13 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Middle-class weekend at centre parcs, packed a couple of essentials to keep body and soul together.
> 
> View attachment 79699


Better pop out of the gulag for tomorrow's selection.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> Better pop out of the gulag for tomorrow's selection.



Couple left rich, I might make it beyond brekkie tomorrow...just...


----------



## rich p (13 Feb 2015)

Wait till your bleedin' kids get to the age where they drink their fair share


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Feb 2015)

Crackle said:


> Use the blackboard for tasting notes and take a photo for us. Don't let the pesky kids draw on it.



Just noticed this tucked away on a corner of the board, anyone we know?


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Feb 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/society/2015/feb/13/teetotallers-on-rise-in-uk-one-in-five-dont-drink


Let us pray for them brothers and sisters.


----------



## John the Monkey (14 Feb 2015)

North Wales Brewery "Icicle" (3.8% abv, bottle conditioned)






Interesting one this - given the name, I assume it's a seasonal, and I tend to expect winter beers to be rich and heavy. In contrast, this is quite a pale, fresh sort of a beer. North Wales Brewery don't carbonate their beers, but this has a decent amount of effervescence thanks, I assume, to the yeast. Tastewise, it starts off malty, I think, before the fresh, grassy hops (a hint of citrus somewhere at the back of that too) take over the taste, and fade into a more bitter finish. It's hard to describe the pre-hop taste - it's not smoky (although I've seen that in other descriptions) but it is warmer than the hops.

I quite like it, although I think its charms are rather subtle, and sadly the abv might prompt a less considered approach to drinking it.

Mrs M isn't keen on North Wales Brewery after a dodgy pint of Bodelwyddan Bitter, but she said "Not one of my favourites, but it was ok." And then she drank a Punk IPA instead.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Feb 2015)

http://www.mrgrundysbrewery.co.uk/content/trench-foot-38-abv

nice session ale..if you see it in the pub give it a go


----------



## User169 (15 Feb 2015)

Witgoud (white gold) from Hof ten Dormaal - a Belgian farmhouse ale made with witloof (chicory). Not bad - classic Belgian yeast flavour, a hint of sourness and an earthy bitter finish. These guys brewery burned down last year - i think they have a crowdfunding thing running to raise cash for rebuilding.


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Feb 2015)

meta lon said:


> http://www.mrgrundysbrewery.co.uk/content/trench-foot-38-abv
> 
> nice session ale..if you see it in the pub give it a go


Any beer is potentially a session beer,though ISTR it normally means under 5% and with a good balance of qualities.


----------



## Hitchington (15 Feb 2015)

Had this yesterday. Very nice


----------



## rich p (15 Feb 2015)

My dear son has decided to pack in the butchery career and start up a Belgian brewery specialising in cherry beers
He really wants to market one called Upshít Kriek


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> My dear son has decided to pack in the butchery career and start up a Belgian brewery specialising in cherry beers
> He really wants to market one called Upshít Kriek
> 
> View attachment 79966



Groan - like father like pun...


----------



## rich p (16 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Groan - like father like pun...


...in a bar with no dogs allowed.


...Upshít Kriek without a poodle 
That's it, I'm stopping now.


----------



## brand (16 Feb 2015)

Had a private tour of Gwatkins Cider a couple of weeks back. Most of the ciders and Perrys are made from Vintage (old English for good or great for) variety fruit. Yarlington Mill won best in Britain. 20 litres bag in the box delivered 47 pound. I guess about 1.20 a pint. Most is fermented in oak barrels but struggling to get all they need this year as US owned Whisky makers are not parting with them. fiddle*rs.










There is a Bourbon and a rum barrel among them but a lot had to go in these






I did have a picture of 2 huge fermenting steel barrels ( not proper name) but cannot find them.

Right behind all the barrels in the first picture he is pouring me a cup of Morgan Sweet. Only one small barrel a year is produced. This is not sold as it is rare and they keep it for a cricket match. They hold one every year. They give it to the opposition before the game. It is being fermented in a whisky barrel which judging by the taste was no where near empty. Had to sip it out of a small cup . He has done me two bottles just waiting for daughter to collect and send....Hurry up.
And of course the required tasting of all the ciders on offer before buying a Yarlington mill. Would have had it delivered as only 2 pound cheaper but daughters had bought me a new suitcase so thought I would test it (the suitcase not the cider) on the train journey Abergavenny to Grimsby. 














Now that was proper day out.


----------



## Crackle (16 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> .
> 
> 
> ...Upshít Kriek without a poodle



Bottles and poodles, I'm pretty sure that's a Dr.Seuss book.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Feb 2015)

Crackle said:


> Bottles and poodles, I'm pretty sure that's a Dr.Seuss book.



Fox in Sox!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Feb 2015)

Day off today, monky business.


----------



## rich p (17 Feb 2015)

I topped up on 660ml Punk IPA from Sainos again. Seems rude not to.
In the spirit of DP I had a bottle of Flying Dog Pale Ale before leaving 'work'. Quaffable.
Living the dream.
I liked this online review of it...
_Mild with a slight hint of hopes
_
hopes over expectations?


----------



## jongooligan (17 Feb 2015)

Tried a couple of pints of Mordue Five Bridges in the Centurion this afternoon. If I hadn't had to catch a train I'd be there yet.


----------



## Aperitif (18 Feb 2015)

Sunday's pub wall...




Had 'em all - for research purposes only.
After the first swig of Dogfish Head...




...this is a useful pint, with a lovely flavour and enough hops to keep Bugs Bunny happy, as well as citrus galore - best drunk with pancakes. (Me, not the beer). Very nice.
Then a dose of Rich...




...very nice. The epitome of rich. Sweet, with a beautiful cream head.
And finished with the London PA...which left me wanting something with a bit more bite. OK, a lot more bite. A passage to India beckons.. Nice glasses though - careful service in a busy pub. Very nice.









Very nice.
Must get a new phone for better pics though - or drink less.


----------



## Doseone (18 Feb 2015)

In preparation for a boys trip to Brussells in April a friend had just bought me a bottle of......





Its in the fridge getting cold, might well do it tonight.


----------



## User169 (18 Feb 2015)

Yumolicious!


----------



## User169 (18 Feb 2015)

And this!! A massive dose of 15.2% sweet, dark fruity wineyness.


----------



## theclaud (18 Feb 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> And this!! A massive dose of 15.2% sweet, dark fruity wineyness.


That looks lovely. Tonight I am mostly drinking beer vicariously.


----------



## Crackle (18 Feb 2015)

theclaud said:


> That looks lovely. Tonight I am mostly drinking beer vicariously.


Well, sort your energy bills out then.


----------



## theclaud (18 Feb 2015)

Crackle said:


> Well, sort your energy bills out then.


Christ no. I'd need real beer for that.


----------



## rich p (18 Feb 2015)

theclaud said:


> Christ no. I'd need real beer for that.


I've just thought of a solution our mutual energy-cost crises, but it involves running away to a warm country with a plentiful supply of free candles.
PM me if it's a goer


----------



## theclaud (18 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> I've just thought of a solution our mutual energy-cost crises, but it involves running away to a warm country with a plentiful supply of free candles.
> PM me if it's a goer


Not four candles, then?


----------



## rich p (18 Feb 2015)

theclaud said:


> Not four candles, then?


I felt sure the reply would have involved Goa, not goer, but hey ho


----------



## theclaud (18 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> I felt sure the reply would have involved Goa, not goer, but hey ho


On reflection, you might be happier eloping with Teef...


----------



## rich p (18 Feb 2015)

theclaud said:


> On reflection, you might be happier eloping with Teef...


I pale before the pun king!


----------



## Billy Wizz (19 Feb 2015)

This stuff should be served with a teat.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Feb 2015)

theclaud said:


> On reflection, you might be happier eloping with Teef...


I love to be thought of so highly. I'm still reeling from Delfte's 'snap' of a common or garden bottle of AechtSchlenterlaRauchbier <ges.gesch>




DP relaxes after posting such a big picture...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Feb 2015)

DPs photo has slowed down all the Internet traffic in the western world, he's posted a photo that's so big it can be viewed from space.

Must be that hew 'no flush' mobile he got to replace the one he wazzed down the khazi.


----------



## User169 (19 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> DPs photo has slowed down all the Internet traffic in the western world, he's posted a photo that's so big it can be viewed from space.
> 
> Must be that hew 'no flush' mobile he got to replace the one he wazzed down the khazi.
> 
> View attachment 80233



Still waiting on a new phone! The pictures were nabbed from the interwebs.


----------



## User169 (19 Feb 2015)

New phone tomorrow!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Feb 2015)

Wish we could get to a new page, this one takes years to load.


----------



## Crackle (19 Feb 2015)

Billy Wizz said:


> View attachment 80231
> This stuff should be served with a teat.


I preferred the blue one, even though that ones stronger.


----------



## User169 (19 Feb 2015)

Hope this one isn't too big, but this one is just off the scale of loveliness. 

Edit: this is simply sensational - reminiscent of Goudenband, but more red wine flavour and not quite so much wood.


----------



## rich p (19 Feb 2015)

I'm on a Beavertown seasonal Bloody 'Ell blood orange IPA. Crazy stuff.

It's not bad, sharp and hoppy but strangely lacking in the orange smacker department.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> I'm on a Beavertown seasonal Bloody 'Ell blood orange IPA. Crazy stuff.
> 
> It's not bad, sharp and hoppy but strangely lacking in the orange smacker department.
> View attachment 80271



Don't know why I've liked that, I'm agin beer with fruit in it.


----------



## rich p (19 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Don't know why I've liked that, I'm agin beer with fruit in it.


Probably cos of the size of the photo?


----------



## Billy Wizz (19 Feb 2015)

Crackle said:


> I preferred the blue one, even though that ones stronger.



I will try the Blue on Saturday.


----------



## rich p (19 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Don't know why I've liked that, I'm agin beer with fruit in it.


In my defence, it was bought for me, and I don't look a gift horse in the mouth. Whatever the feck that means!


----------



## User482 (19 Feb 2015)

I've just put a brew on. Results in two months.


----------



## rich p (19 Feb 2015)

User482 said:


> I've just put a brew on. Results in two months.


You may have to buy a bottle or two to tide you over


----------



## User482 (19 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> You may have to buy a bottle or two to tide you over


And I am short of bottles...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Feb 2015)

Hooky Best, wonderful stuff, lovely hoppy bitter finish.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Feb 2015)

Out with Mrs N in Manchester yesterday and she permitted me a pub visit. So we popped into Brewdog. Whilst we played Scrabble (I wanted to play dominos but the double three was strangely missing) I had a "taster" of 1/3 pints of Dead Pony Pale Ale, This is Lager, 5am Red Ale and Punk IPA. Other than the lager they were pretty good, Punk IPA was probably the best.

They also do a flight of their "amplified" range (8%-16%) but Mrs N said no cos (a) it was £11 and (b) we were going to the cinema and she didn't want my snoring to distract her


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Punk IPA was probably the best


Nicky, as I mentioned upthread, Sainsburys are selling 660ml bottles of this for £2.50 at the mo.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Out with Mrs N in Manchester yesterday and she permitted me a pub visit. So we popped into Brewdog. Whilst we played Scrabble (I wanted to play dominos but the double three was strangely missing) I had a "taster" of 1/3 pints of Dead Pony Pale Ale, This is Lager, 5am Red Ale and Punk IPA. Other than the lager they were pretty good, Punk IPA was probably the best.
> 
> They also do a flight of their "amplified" range (8%-16%) but Mrs N said no cos (a) it was £11 and (b) we were going to the cinema and she didn't want my snoring to distract her



Well worth trying some of the amplified stuff, if they've got Coco Psycho in its lovely - McGinty seal of approval.


----------



## srw (20 Feb 2015)

User482 said:


> I've just put a brew on. Results in two months.


*consults diary*

Good. A month to bottle condition, then I'll see you in three months!


----------



## User482 (20 Feb 2015)

srw said:


> *consults diary*
> 
> Good. A month to bottle condition, then I'll see you in three months!



I'd thought about that! The problem is the bottles will get shaken up if I transport them by bike, and they need a few days to settle again once that's happened.

If anyone has a solution, I'd be happy to try it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Feb 2015)

User482 said:


> I'd thought about that! The problem is the bottles will get shaken up if I transport them by bike, and they need a few days to settle again once that's happened.
> 
> If anyone has a solution, I'd be happy to try it.



Drink it all at home and sod everyone else.


----------



## jongooligan (20 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Out with Mrs N in Manchester yesterday and she permitted me a pub visit. So we popped into Brewdog. Whilst we played Scrabble (I wanted to play dominos but the double three was strangely missing)



OT but do Manchester doms still have far too many spots? Seem to remember they go up to nine?


----------



## uphillstruggler (20 Feb 2015)

took delivery of these beauties this afternoon.

really keen to try the up and udder, if it lives up to the gold top and AK1911, I am in for a treat! will update this one later.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Feb 2015)

The Devil made me do it the first time, the second time I did it on my own...


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The Devil made me do it the first time, the second time I did it on my own...
> 
> View attachment 80345


Snap! A starter before I move on to something more substantial


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> Snap! A starter before I move on to something more substantial


Mrs rp says, very nice.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Feb 2015)

jongooligan said:


> OT but do Manchester doms still have far too many spots? Seem to remember they go up to nine?



Maybe in the old days but seems to be standard six spot these days. I the pubs the game is "fives and threes" - points based on adding up both ends of the domino chain, multiples of five and three scoring


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> Mrs rp says, very nice.



Mrs McG wouldn't like this, too strong, too hoppy.


----------



## User169 (20 Feb 2015)

1st photo with new phone and it's off to a cracking start. Schneider Weisse original - the gold standard Bavarian wheat beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Feb 2015)

Good work DP, although Alexander Graham Bell took less time to get a phone together.


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2015)

Finished the Punk so I'm onto a fruity Friday night Flying Dog Winter Ale - 7.4%
A beautifully balanced malty ale - bloody lovely


----------



## Hitchington (20 Feb 2015)

My new favourite shop - The Beer Shop in Nunhead. I will report back tomorrow with what I tried


----------



## jongooligan (20 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Maybe in the old days but seems to be standard six spot these days. I the pubs the game is "fives and threes" - points based on adding up both ends of the domino chain, multiples of five and three scoring



Yep, it was the old days, around 76, 77. Would have a Sunday dinner time sesh in pubs around Bury New Road then watch Salford get beat by any of the Yorkshire teams in the afternoon. If they weren't at home we'd go to a pub called The Star and then watch Swinton in the afternoon. Seem to remember it was mostly Robinsons we drank.

Happy daze.


----------



## User169 (20 Feb 2015)

Goudenband - Oudenaarde's finest! 

A few years ago I remember stopping for Sunday lunch on the market square in Oudenaarde. Two portly old chaps turned up on racers in lycra and proceeded to down a mahoosive bottle of Goudenband. They wobbled off looking very chuffed with themselves.


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Goudenband - Oudenaarde's finest!
> 
> A few years ago I remember stopping for Sunday lunch on the market square in Oudenaarde. Two portly old chaps turned up on racers in lycra and proceeded to down a mahoosive bottle of Goudenband. They wobbled off looking very chuffed with themselves.
> 
> View attachment 80354


Nice norks!!!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Feb 2015)

Shlurp...


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2015)

M&S Mosaic - I oughta slow down really


----------



## User169 (20 Feb 2015)

Carbohydrate loading progressing well - another bottle of the barrel aged stuff from Schneider. 

This is the best thing I've tasted in 2015 by a huge distance. Tart and sour, loads of red wine and some vanilla, wood and tannin. 

A triumph!

@rich p 's son would love this!


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Carbohydrate loading progressing well - another bottle of the barrel aged stuff from Schneider.
> 
> This is the best thing I've tasted in 2015 by a huge distance. Tart and sour, loads of red wine and some vanilla, wood and tannin.
> 
> ...


Wowzer, that's his birthday pressie sorted if I can source it!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Do you mind if I join you ?
> 
> View attachment 80360



I've got a few of those lurking at the back of the beer cupboard. Just checked, they're 2008 so another 3 years and they'll be coming into their own.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Feb 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Carbohydrate loading progressing well - another bottle of the barrel aged stuff from Schneider.
> 
> This is the best thing I've tasted in 2015 by a huge distance. Tart and sour, loads of red wine and some vanilla, wood and tannin.
> 
> A triumph!



That sounds revolting.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Feb 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Sorry I couldn't wait that long



You can drink other stuff while you're waiting.


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I've got a few of those lurking at the back of the beer cupboard. Just checked, they're 2008 so another 3 years and they'll be coming into their own.


Are you kidding? I'll be up your way before then


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Feb 2015)

First visit to the Beer Emporium in which we've been able to stop for a drink in a while. If you're ever in Sandbach, I heartily recommend this - four beers on tap, generally at £2.50 - £3 pint, and a world of interesting beers from Cheshire, the UK, and around the world to peruse as well.

Mrs M had an Oakham "Dolphin Dance" (3.7% abv). A really tasty, citrussy beer on the grapefruit side of the hop spectrum. Big flavour in that 3.7% abv.

I had a Cheshire Brewhouse "Engine Vein" (4.2% abv), a fairly traditional best bitter, but a very nice one, with an intriguing floral tone to the hops in the finish. 

Mrs M thought both were nice, but preferred the "Dolphin Dance" of the two. We both agreed that it would be a good idea to live within walking distance of this shop.


----------



## Crackle (20 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> Finished the Punk so I'm onto a fruity Friday night Flying Dog Winter Ale - 7.4%
> A beautifully balanced malty ale - bloody lovely
> 
> View attachment 80350


My 'tasting notes' said I thought that was a bit liquorice for me but hey you think Jamie Oliver's a good cook and aubergines taste nice, so what do I know.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> Are you kidding? I'll be up your way before then



I'll let you have a go on me Thomas Hardy's if you make it this far.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Feb 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> First visit to the Beer Emporium where we've been able to stop for a drink in a while.
> 
> Mrs M had an Oakham "Dolphin Dance" (3.7% abv). A really tasty, citrussy beer on the grapefruit side of the hop spectrum. Big flavour in that 3.7% abv.
> 
> ...



Excellent looking shop!


----------



## rich p (20 Feb 2015)

Crackle said:


> what do I know


Fark all.
Next question


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Feb 2015)

Swift half of Otter Brewery bitter, a 3.6% beer, very similar to Hooky Best with a good all round hoppiness and bitter finish, they did have HNB Best on too, wonder if they mixed the barrel. Still, very nice either way.

Cute glass


----------



## User169 (21 Feb 2015)

DT's new IPA, "Argentum". Seems to be just a hoppy version of DT - not really an IPA. OK, but prefer the original.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Feb 2015)

Shopping bag fell off the table, bottle of beer smashed all over the floor, luckily despite other bottles being in the bag only one broke, even more lucky was that it was one of Mrs McGinty's beers.


----------



## User169 (21 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Shopping bag fell off the table, bottle of beer smashed all over the floor, luckily despite other bottles being in the bag only one broke, even more lucky was that it was one of Mrs McGinty's beers.



Darn - barrel-aged imperial stouts aren't cheap!


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Shopping bag fell off the table, bottle of beer smashed all over the floor, luckily despite other bottles being in the bag only one broke, even more lucky was that it was one of Mrs McGinty's beers.


from me.


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Feb 2015)

Duchy Originals Golden Ale (4.2% abv)







The first "meh" beer I've had in a while, I think. A first taste that's alcoholically sweet, with bitter, almost sour hop coming through to dominate, but wthout much complexity to get hold of. Not awful, but not particularly great either, and not a beer that has you reaching for the bottle to note the name so you can drink it again.

Mrs M says "Very nice".


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Feb 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Duchy Originals Golden Ale (4.2% abv)
> 
> View attachment 80479
> 
> ...



Mrs McGinty thought this was 'very nice' too. Old Chuck's beers ain't too bad, I've tasted worse.


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Mrs McGinty thought this was 'very nice' too. Old Chuck's beers ain't too bad, I've tasted worse.


+1 on that,though not my first choice compared to say,Thornbridge or Hawkshead.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Feb 2015)

Maverick Goose said:


> +1 on that,though not my first choice compared to say,Thornbridge or Hawkshead.



We don't use the T word MG, not until Emma apologises.


----------



## Hitchington (22 Feb 2015)

Had couple of pints of this yesterday. Not too heavy, citrusy, perfect lunchtime pint before settling down to concentrate on university work/ the football scores coming in on the radio during the afternoon.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Feb 2015)

Rich sweet caramel malty hoppy fruitiness, a nice warming beer on a cold wet Sunday. Yumtus rating - 8+.


----------



## rich p (22 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Rich sweet caramel malty hoppy fruitiness, a nice warming beer on a cold wet Sunday. Yumtus rating - 8+.
> 
> View attachment 80495


8+ ? High praise.
I'm off to eat a goose smoked in the kamado joe, chez son - I'll need to pick up a selection of suitable ales en route. Any suggestions as to type? Stout, black IPA?


----------



## User169 (22 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> 8+ ? High praise.
> I'm off to eat a goose smoked in the kamado joe, chez son - I'll need to pick up a selection of suitable ales en route. Any suggestions as to type? Stout, black IPA?



I'd be reaching for the Aecht Schkenkerla. Smoked goose and rauchbier - lovely!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Feb 2015)

I'd want a clean golden type beer to complement the smokiness.


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Mrs McGinty thought this was 'very nice' too. Old Chuck's beers ain't too bad, I've tasted worse.


Yup, although I think it's a shame, given the really good traditional bitters and golds that are out there, that these aren't better.


----------



## User169 (22 Feb 2015)

Full English breakfast IPA from Het Uiltje. 

An ale brewed with beans, tea and marmelade. I get the tea and marmelade, but there's an odd savory taste from the beans I guess. They should make this again without the beans.


----------



## User169 (22 Feb 2015)

Proper naughty!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Feb 2015)

Am I the only f*cker that's thats kept to this Thornbridge ban then?!


----------



## User169 (22 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Am I the only f*cker that's thats kept to this Thornbridge ban then?!



Er, OK chaps - who forgot to forward the updated memo to 3BM?


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'd want a clean golden type beer to complement the smokiness.


Salopian Oracle, or Darwin's Origin would both work - the latter is drier & less citrussy than Oracle.

(Entirely coincidentally, I have a bottle of Darwin's Origin in the fridge right now).


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Feb 2015)

Darwin's Origin (4.3% abv)







Speaking of, and so forth. Not as intensely bitter as I remember (I think I may have confused it with Dickensian Brewery's "David Hopperfield") but this is a lovely pint. Peach and a hint of deeper toffeeish flavour, with a delightful hoppy bitterness underpinning it all, and lingering into the aftertaste.

Salopian make a fine beer indeed, and this is just another of theirs to confirm as a favourite.

Mrs M says "Veeeeery nice beer that one. I like that beer."


----------



## rich p (22 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Am I the only f*cker that's thats kept to this Thornbridge ban then?!


I'm not a scab!

I've had a fabulous variety today. Which explains why I've just woken up from a post-prandial nap. Well, that and a giddy descent into dribbling senility.
Amongst others, the porter was a bit too much choccy woccy for me but the Schneider Weisse was a delicious surprise. I'm normally not a big fan of wheat beer and I bought it on the strength of DP's recommendation. I'm not sure what the difference between the Unser Aventinus and the Aventinus Barrique though.
The goose was smokily superb too!


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> I've had a fabulous variety today. Which explains why I've just woken up from a post-prandial nap. Well, that and a giddy descent into dribbling senility.
> Amongst others, the porter was a bit too much choccy woccy for me but the Schneider Weisse was a delicious surprise. I'm normally I bought it on the strength of DP's recommendation. I'm not sure what the difference between the Unser Aventinus and the Aventinus Barrique though.


Marble are a frequent guest in my favourite Manchester pub - their IPA is a good 'un (Lagonda, I think) and they do a ginger beer (Ginger Marble) that I remember being very nice. 

The range seems to have expanded considerably since I last looked seriously at it; http://www.marblebeers.com/our-beers/ and a trip to the brewery tap is probably overdue


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> I'm not a scab!
> 
> I've had a fabulous variety today. Which explains why I've just woken up from a post-prandial nap. Well, that and a giddy descent into dribbling senility.
> Amongst others, the porter was a bit too much choccy woccy for me but the Schneider Weisse was a delicious surprise. I'm normally not a big fan of wheat beer and I bought it on the strength of DP's recommendation. I'm not sure what the difference between the Unser Aventinus and the Aventinus Barrique though.
> ...



Everyone had a good time except the goose, looks a bit browned off.


----------



## rich p (23 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Everyone had a good time except the goose, looks a bit browned off.


Have you had a goose lately 3BM?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> Have you had a goose lately 3BM?



I've had a good goosing in my time.


----------



## User169 (23 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> I'm normally not a big fan of wheat beer and I bought it on the strength of DP's recommendation. I'm not sure what the difference between the Unser Aventinus and the Aventinus Barrique though.
> 
> View attachment 80535
> View attachment 80534
> View attachment 80536



The Aventinus is great. There's also an eisbock'd version.

The barrique version is red-wine barrel-aged version, based on a mixture of regular and eisbock Aventinus (I think!).

I'm off to Berlin at the end of the week. Time for...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Feb 2015)

That's definitely washing-up liquid on the left.


----------



## User169 (23 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That's definitely washing-up liquid on the left.



Doesn't look very appetizing does it? I've heard they get a bit arsey though if you ask them to hold the cordial.


----------



## smutchin (23 Feb 2015)

I bought some Berliner Kindl Weisse a while ago in the spirit of experimentation. It's surprisingly bland for a supposedly sour beer. I didn't try it with cordial though - I expect it would make it very sickly. Germans do seem to like that kind of thing, don't they.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Feb 2015)

Is it for kids, it looks like it what with the graphic an all?


----------



## smutchin (23 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is it for kids, it looks like it what with the graphic an all?



It's something daft like 2.5% abv even before you dilute it with cordial, so...


----------



## User169 (23 Feb 2015)

smutchin said:


> I bought some Berliner Kindl Weisse a while ago in the spirit of experimentation. It's surprisingly bland for a supposedly sour beer. I didn't try it with cordial though - I expect it would make it very sickly. Germans do seem to like that kind of thing, don't they.



I think a lot of the odder styles died out a bit (a mixture of rheinheitsgebot absolutism and neglect in the old east). It's only with new interest in sour beers that they've been revived, but I suspect they're a bit toned down compared to the original sourer versions. 

Your last bit reminds me of the Coke-weizen blend I had last summer - _shudder_.


----------



## rich p (23 Feb 2015)

Them krazy krauts. Yuk!
Curry wurst anyone?


----------



## theclaud (23 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> if I can source it


----------



## User169 (23 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> I'm not a scab!
> 
> I've had a fabulous variety today. Which explains why I've just woken up from a post-prandial nap. Well, that and a giddy descent into dribbling senility.
> Amongst others, the porter was a bit too much choccy woccy for me but the Schneider Weisse was a delicious surprise. I'm normally not a big fan of wheat beer and I bought it on the strength of DP's recommendation. I'm not sure what the difference between the Unser Aventinus and the Aventinus Barrique though.
> ...



Stopped for an Aventinus on the way home tonight. Gawd it's tasty! 

Nice subtle banana on the nose, but kept in check in the flavour. Lovely yeast spiciness too. 

This is really the gold standard German weizenbock.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Feb 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Stopped for an Aventinus on the way home tonight. Gawd it's tasty!
> 
> Nice subtle banana on the nose, but kept in check in the flavour. Lovely yeast spiciness too.
> 
> This is really the gold standard German weizenbock.



It's a credit to you DP that you're taking this pre-Berlin training so seriously.


----------



## User169 (23 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It's a credit to you DP that you're taking this pre-Berlin training so seriously.



Germany's very easy. More than 5 peeps in my one place: sausage and beer will be made available!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Feb 2015)

I had a glass of beer the other night, my first for a few weeks, and I didn't like it  
Even more sad is that it was my favourite beer for months.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Feb 2015)

Marmion said:


> I had a glass of beer the other night, my first for a few weeks, and I didn't like it
> Even more sad is that it was my favourite beer for months.



Keep trying, it'll all come back to you.


----------



## vernon (23 Feb 2015)

Marmion said:


> I had a glass of beer the other night, my first for a few weeks, and I didn't like it
> Even more sad is that it was my favourite beer for months.



I couldn't drink beer for six months after suffering from alcohol poisoning at the tender age of fifteen. I'm glad to say that I made a full recovery and I'm unable to refuse beer.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Feb 2015)

The most worrying aspect is that I am off to Belgium in a few weeks...I'd best get practicing


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Feb 2015)

Marmion said:


> The most worrying aspect is that I am off to Belgium in a few weeks...I'd best get practicing


Courage, Marmion!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6rsPPqSAuk


----------



## User169 (24 Feb 2015)

Maverick Goose said:


> Courage, Marmion!
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6rsPPqSAuk[/QUOTE]




Courage Best is a beer I have drunk a lot of!


----------



## rich p (24 Feb 2015)

Marmion said:


> The most worrying aspect is that I am off to Belgium in a few weeks...I'd best get practicing





Marmion said:


> I had a glass of beer the other night, my first for a few weeks, and I didn't like it
> Even more sad is that it was my favourite beer for months.


Oh man up, for God's sake you Scottish pillock


----------



## User169 (24 Feb 2015)

[QUOTE 3554535, member: 259"]To Copenhagen, with a colleague who is a strict teetotaller. This is going to be fun.[/QUOTE]

Nice! I'd love to check out the Mikkeller bars.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Feb 2015)

[QUOTE 3554535, member: 259"]To Copenhagen, with a colleague who is a strict teetotaller. This is going to be fun.[/QUOTE]

You'll have to drink twice as much beer to compensate, it's tough but you have to even things out.


----------



## uphillstruggler (24 Feb 2015)

uphillstruggler said:


> took delivery of these beauties this afternoon.
> 
> really keen to try the up and udder, if it lives up to the gold top and AK1911, I am in for a treat! will update this one later.
> 
> View attachment 80334



replying to my own post........

the up and udder from the Old Dairy was a very nice, rich tangy dark bitter. sediment in the glass for those of you who like that sort of thing.

the closest I can say it comes to in taste was The Gaffer, another bottle conditioned ale, from the Tring brewery (now unfortunately discontinued) so if you have a hankering for one of those, this will do nicely thankyou very much.


----------



## User169 (24 Feb 2015)

German training - Schneider schwifty!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Feb 2015)

Look out DP - it's the Weisse Squad!


----------



## Hitchington (26 Feb 2015)

Nunhead Beer Shop have just posted up their new arrivals in my twitter feed. So many new beers! :-)


----------



## uphillstruggler (26 Feb 2015)

this was recommended by a mate of mine recently, I picked it up from a supermarket oop norf.

its very similar to the Yakima Red from Meantime brewery and the Wolf Rock from Sharpes but leaves a slightly stronger aftertaste. if you have the chance, give it a whirl.


----------



## smutchin (26 Feb 2015)

Had a pint of Clarence & Fredericks Cascadian Black in the Victoria 'spoons while waiting for my train last night. I really liked it, though I see it doesn't score very highly on ratebeer as an example of the style. I wouldn't rate it as highly as the Kernel's Black IPA but it's still pretty good, I thought - nice bitter roastiness and a good dose of citrussy Cascade hops. Pah, what do those ratebeer clowns know anyway?


----------



## User169 (26 Feb 2015)

Berlin, baby!!


----------



## rich p (26 Feb 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Berlin, baby!!
> 
> View attachment 80828


'Like' may be overdoing it though!

My dear son has suggested a weekend away on the píss in Amsterdam. Any views or news on this place, about which he texted me about?
http://butchers-tears.com/tasting-room
Butchers being the link of course.


----------



## User169 (26 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> 'Like' may be overdoing it though!
> 
> My dear son has suggested a weekend away on the píss in Amsterdam. Any views or news on this place, about which he texted me about?
> http://butchers-tears.com/tasting-room
> Butchers being the link of course.



Not sure Rich. I've tried a few of their beers and wasn't overwhelmed. I didn't realise they had their own place, but there are so many springing up now. 

My favorite place in Amsterdam is "Arendsnest". It's the best place to sample Dutch beer as that's all it serves. Had a bit of a sesh there a few years ago with Mangaman before he disappeared!

Other brewery places are 't Ij, De Prael and Oedipus. In de Wildeman and Bier Tempel are the other decent beer bars. There's also a new one that opened last week - Craft and Draft - which looks good.

In easy reach of Amsterdam are: the new Uiltje bar in Haarlem, Brouwerij De Molen in Bodengraven, 't Klooster in Delft (my local) and Kaapse Brouwers in Rotterdam. The latter is in a converted warehouse along with a baker, cheesmaker, coffee roaster, butcher, cider dude and veggie seller.


----------



## rich p (26 Feb 2015)

Cheers DP, I'll pick your brain nearer the event, if it gets off the ground!


----------



## uphillstruggler (27 Feb 2015)

ok, was killing time last night whilst daughter no1 was at swim training so I took daughter no2 to ikea for cake. whilst perusing the cakes, I noticed that they had this in the fridge.






ive had it before and enjoyed it but never whilst instore.

almost worth the walk around getting lost


----------



## nickyboy (27 Feb 2015)

I went into Glossop's new Beer & Wine emporium for the first time and came out with these three to try. The others are cos I also went past Tesco and they were 3 for a fiver

Never tried them before so I'll let you know


----------



## smutchin (27 Feb 2015)

uphillstruggler said:


> almost worth the walk around getting lost



Maybe the store layout makes sense after a few of those.


----------



## smutchin (27 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I went into Glossop's new Beer & Wine emporium for the first time and came out with these three to try. The others are cos I also went past Tesco and they were 3 for a fiver
> 
> Never tried them before so I'll let you know



Dobber is magnificent but you lose points for not observing the Thornbridge boycott (though I admit I almost didn't notice, being distracted by the pretty bike on the label, the cunning swines).


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Feb 2015)

I am giving up drinking. I need to lose weight and get back into competitive running / tri shape. So I am going to have to avoid this thread completely (I know I don't post much in it these days, but I'm going to stop even reading it...).


----------



## uphillstruggler (27 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I went into Glossop's new Beer & Wine emporium for the first time and came out with these three to try. The others are cos I also went past Tesco and they were 3 for a fiver
> 
> Never tried them before so I'll let you know
> 
> View attachment 80860



that looks like a great night in!


----------



## uphillstruggler (27 Feb 2015)

smutchin said:


> Maybe the store layout makes sense after a few of those.



Nope, afraid not. Still ended up by the cuddly toys when all I wanted was a sink cabinet.


----------



## uphillstruggler (27 Feb 2015)

smutchin said:


> Dobber is magnificent but you lose points for not observing the Thornbridge boycott (though I admit I almost didn't notice, being distracted by the pretty bike on the label, the cunning swines).



at the risk of being lynched, what is the Thornbridge boycott and why?


----------



## smutchin (27 Feb 2015)

The owner of Thornbridge is a nasty piece of work. Or something. I can't remember the exact details now.

Shame, cos they do make some decent beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Feb 2015)

smutchin said:


> The owner of Thornbridge is a nasty piece of work. Or something. I can't remember the exact details now.
> 
> Shame, cos they do make some decent beer.



It's only you and me with any integrity smutchers, everyone else is filling their boots on the stuff.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I went into Glossop's new Beer & Wine emporium for the first time and came out with these three to try. The others are cos I also went past Tesco and they were 3 for a fiver
> 
> Never tried them before so I'll let you know
> 
> View attachment 80860



I quite like the Crafty Hen, it's a kind of supercharged Old Speck, I've got a bottle in stock, might take it for a spin later.


----------



## uphillstruggler (27 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I quite like the Crafty Hen, it's a kind of supercharged Old Speck, I've got a bottle in stock, might take it for a spin later.



I like the golden hen, very refreshing.

can I join the boycott or is it a private thing? I don't know the brewery let alone the owner but I am fickle!


----------



## nickyboy (27 Feb 2015)

smutchin said:


> Dobber is magnificent but you lose points for not observing the Thornbridge boycott (though I admit I almost didn't notice, being distracted by the pretty bike on the label, the cunning swines).



I was faced with a choice of about a hundred beers, none of which I was familiar with. I recognised the Marble from photos here (thanks guys). The Thornbridge one, I was suckered by a pretty label

The shop stays open til 9.30pm every night. On a night out you can pop in and drink the beers on the premises for an 80p "corkage" per bottle. We're gonna do exactly that Saturday night


----------



## uphillstruggler (27 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I was faced with a choice of about a hundred beers, none of which I was familiar with. I recognised the Marble from photos here (thanks guys). The Thornbridge one, I was suckered by a pretty label
> 
> The shop stays open til 9.30pm every night. On a night out you can pop in and drink the beers on the premises for an 80p "corkage" per bottle. We're gonna do exactly that Saturday night



That's a great idea , sounds like a great place to start.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Feb 2015)

uphillstruggler said:


> That's a great idea , sounds like a great place to start.



...and finish!


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Feb 2015)

http://www.sabrain.com/beers/draught/cask-beers/sa-gold

mmm 5 pints of this today, we won5,3 in the cribbage doubles..good beer lol


----------



## rich p (27 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It's only you and me with any integrity smutchers, everyone else is filling their boots on the stuff.


ahem.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> ahem.



Sorry I thought you were a scab. 

Young's London Ale pour moi.


----------



## rich p (27 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Sorry I thought you were a scab.
> 
> Young's London Ale pour moi.





rich p said:


> I'm not a scab!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rich p (27 Feb 2015)

Anyway it was summink to do with the owner being a money-grabbing fraudster - allegedly

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2013/sep/26/a4e-employees-fraud-charge


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Feb 2015)

Soz


----------



## uphillstruggler (27 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> Anyway it was summink to do with the owner being a money-grabbing fraudster - allegedly
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2013/sep/26/a4e-employees-fraud-charge



That's now on my no-no list.


----------



## rich p (27 Feb 2015)

uphillstruggler said:


> That's now on my no-no list.


They'll be issuing a profits warning any time now!


----------



## uphillstruggler (27 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> They'll be issuing a profits warning any time now!



I like to do my bit


----------



## theclaud (27 Feb 2015)

I'd like it noted that I've observed a strict boycott of Thornbridge ever since I drank five pints ofJaipur in The Pilot of Mumbles, rode home no-hands and woke up feeling tickety-boo except for the hazy sensation of having possibly walked into a door. Except for the time when I had to have one at the Bunch of Grapes after cycling offroad to Ponytypridd, because I was proxy tasting for 3BM about a hundred pages ago. And I'm sure I would have continued to observe the boycott even if the Pilot hadn't stopped getting the Jaipur in, the nobbers.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Feb 2015)

Quick Duvel while checking on the roast aub for tonight's cuzza.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Feb 2015)

Brains SA...good for cribbage and pub afternoons..lol not so go for evenings with the beloved


----------



## Aperitif (27 Feb 2015)

You middle shelf ponce.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Feb 2015)

Aperitif said:


> You middle shelf ponce.



I know my place lol..


----------



## pubrunner (27 Feb 2015)

theclaud said:


> I'd like it noted that I've observed a strict boycott of Thornbridge ever since I drank five pints ofJaipur in The Pilot of Mumbles, rode home no-hands and woke up feeling tickety-boo except for the hazy sensation of having possibly walked into a door. Except for the time when I had to have one at the Bunch of Grapes after cycling offroad to Ponytypridd, because I was proxy tasting for 3BM about a hundred pages ago. And I'm sure I would have continued to observe the boycott even if the Pilot hadn't stopped getting the Jaipur in, the nobbers.



Jaipur is really top quality stuff; in fact, we found that all the Thornbridge range was (consistently) really excellent.


----------



## User169 (28 Feb 2015)

Ich habe Kopf schmerz!


----------



## User169 (28 Feb 2015)

Nogne - Freigeist collab. Imperial Alt - 11% of delish!!

Also managed a Freigeist smoked sour made with elderberries at an impossibly hipsterish bar in Kreuzberg. A sort of modern take on Berliner Weisse. Very drinkable.

I bloody love Germany, although It's 25 years since I last tore up Kreuzberg and I felt a bit of an oldy propping up the bar as well as being a little deficient on the beard front.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Feb 2015)

Seeing these 11%+ beers reminds me of the weeks fishing for carp in Belgium...Ousterkamph "id have to google that name" near Bruges...locals at the lake had a little drinking hut ,what a fantastic freindly bunch those guys were..some of the little bottle beers were 12,15% touch.lol I could really drink back then in 95 but that stuff sorted me out..
Had a day drinking in Bruges as it was a quick train ride, stunning place ,expensive but worth a visit.
some mental beers in Belgium..


----------



## User169 (28 Feb 2015)

Wahee - just discovered 100 euros in my pocket. Thought I'd inexplicably lost it, but seemingly not. Boozing in Germany is so cheap compared to NL. 

Time for a liquid breaky!


----------



## User169 (28 Feb 2015)

theclaud said:


> I drank five pints ofJaipur in The Pilot of Mumbles, rode home no-hands and woke up feeling tickety-boo except .



Nothing better than no-hands cycling after a sesh!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Feb 2015)

Glad you've recovered from that dung with a stick in it on a paper plate you had the other day, DP.


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Ich habe Kopf schmerz!
> 
> View attachment 80961


For a minute, I thought that was their sick-bag. 
Is this trip work related or a jolly, DP?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> For a minute, I thought that was their sick-bag.
> Is this trip work related or a jolly, DP?



It's clearly a jolly with a thin veil of 'work' draped over it.


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It's clearly a jolly with a thin veil of 'work' draped over it.


Getting paid to haben ein Kopfschmerzen is pretty cool though.
In other news, my little boy has decided that he fancies Munich for a Spring weekend píss up.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> Getting paid to haben ein Kopfschmerzen is pretty cool though.
> In other news, my little boy has decided that he fancies Munich for a Spring weekend píss up.



Probs similar to my work trip to Munich last October, I had no idea...


----------



## User169 (28 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> For a minute, I thought that was their sick-bag.
> Is this trip work related or a jolly, DP?



Work yesterday, but decided to stay on for the night (at my own expense!)

Just recovered with some Schwartz beer and some unspeakable sausages. You slice them open and squish out the loose insides. I now know that "blut" is blood, but prolly should have worked that out.


----------



## User169 (28 Feb 2015)

rich p said:


> Getting paid to haben ein Kopfschmerzen is pretty cool though.
> In other news, my little boy has decided that he fancies Munich for a Spring weekend píss up.



Suckling pig and Schneider Weisse in the Weisses brauhaus!


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Suckling pig and Schneider Weisse in the Weisses brauhaus!


Himmel!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Feb 2015)

This thread is starting to sound like an 'Allo! 'Allo! sketch


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Feb 2015)

Marmion said:


> This thread is starting to sound like an 'Allo! 'Allo! sketch



I shall say zees only...ackshly I farking won't...


----------



## smutchin (28 Feb 2015)

Had to come into town for a haircut this afternoon so I've used that as an excuse to call in at the Black Dog, where I'm pleased to find they have Pig & Porter's Red Spider Rye on at the moment. Not only is it a most excellent beer, I named it - Sean the brewer likes to use local inspiration for his beers, so when he was looking for a name for his new red rye ale a couple of years ago, I suggested Red Spider, after a famous local café (which was much loved but alas closed down about 20 years ago). Very pleased to finally get the chance to try it. It's rather excellent - a rich malty amber ale with a gentle undertone of peppery rye spiciness. The citrus and pine character of the Centennial and Columbus hops is also evident. Fairly light body and dangerously drinkable for a 5% beer...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Feb 2015)

Cruiser Atlantic Pale Ale in hipster cafe. Not bad, zesty aroma, nice refreshing hoppy taste.


----------



## uphillstruggler (28 Feb 2015)

^^^^ I have to say they both look good.

Good back story on the red spider too.

I do like the broad rim glasses - remind me of schooners.


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2015)

Punk IPA and a bowl of pistachios to accompany Italy beating Scotlandshire and to celebrate Stannard's mighty victory


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It's only you and me with any integrity smutchers, everyone else is filling their boots on the stuff.


If we drink it out of our boots though, it tastes worse, and makes it easier to observe the boycott.

Anyroad;
Wye Valley Brewery - Butty Bach (4.5% abv, bottle conditioned)





A nice balance of sweet and hop flavours in this - initially sweetly fruity with a slight caramel-ish note, with grassy/fresh bitterness coming through almost straight away, but not muscling to the fore in the taste. Not as treacly as a winter beer, or as aggressively hoppy as a summer beer, so ideal for springtime, I reckon.

Drunk out of my Primus Haacht Tour of Flanders glass, as it's the start of the classics this weekend.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Feb 2015)

This was a prez, Triple FFF Brewery, which I guess is FFFFFFFFF. You're The Best Christmas Ale. It's low on ABV (4%) for a Chrissy ale but it's very nice, citrus, malty, hoppy finish. Anyway Mrs McG has been poor on her stock control so I've had to hand this over. Had a sneaky swig though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Feb 2015)

I'll have a St Bernie Pater 6 then, classic!


----------



## i hate hills (28 Feb 2015)

Currently rediscovering my fem side by tackling a bottle of sloe gin..........


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Feb 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> If we drink it out of our boots though, it tastes worse, and makes it easier to observe the boycott.
> 
> Anyroad;
> Wye Valley Brewery - Butty Bach (4.5% abv, bottle conditioned)
> ...



Nice BiC jersey glass.


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Feb 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nice BiC jersey glass.


 Eric Leman, winner of the 1972 edition of De Ronde, by which he secured immortality on the Primus glassware pictured.


----------



## User169 (1 Mar 2015)

Managed to lug a few bottles back from Germany. That's Kuurne Brussels Kuurne sorted!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Mar 2015)

A swift Fuller's Chiswick while the others are in the local pool, I swam yesterday and I've already been cycling this morning so I've done my bit. Anyway, nice well kept beer, lovely hoppy thang going on and as a bonus, check the dude with the red strides, well it is Chipping Norton...


----------



## nickyboy (1 Mar 2015)

Aperitif said:


> You middle shelf ponce.



Calling an aubergine an "aub" is the height of poncyness


----------



## nickyboy (1 Mar 2015)

Having called out 3BM for poncyness I shan't be referring to zestiness, citrus notes etc.

Thornbridge L'eroica 5/10

Sam Smiths Indian Ale 7/10

Marble Dobber 9/10


----------



## Billy Wizz (1 Mar 2015)

Back in London, six nations on TV browsing cycle chat, supping a few of these.


----------



## smutchin (1 Mar 2015)

Another successful trip into town today...






#winning


----------



## User169 (1 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> Another successful trip into town today...
> 
> View attachment 81130
> 
> ...



Nice! Never heard of LLAP.


----------



## smutchin (1 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Nice! Never heard of LLAP.



Not entirely sure but I think it might be the 'standard' version of the green hop beer they did together. I only went in The Offy for something to wash down the bivalves but I couldn't resist the LLAP when I saw it. Unfortunately, it got a bit _troublé_ on the journey home so I'll have to wait a bit to find out what it's like.

I'd like to say I got it as a tribute to Leonard Nimoy but that only just occurred to me.


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Mar 2015)

BONUS BEER!

Harviestoun Schiehallion (4.8% abv)





Bought, at least in part, because of that cute little mouse on the label, and because the local Waitrose has them at £1.43 per bottle.

A tasty, crisp sort of a beer. A lot of grapefruity hop bitterness, lingering into the aftertaste, balanced by a pleasing peach note in the taste. Really nice.

Mrs M says: "That's really nice that one. I'm going to buy some more."


----------



## User169 (3 Mar 2015)

Backstage in Delft, so time for proper German beer: unser Aventinus,


----------



## User169 (3 Mar 2015)

"Backstage"? Daffodilling autocorrect!


----------



## User169 (3 Mar 2015)

IWe have a Hannoverian student in the dept at the mo. He's bringing me local beers to sample!


----------



## rich p (3 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Backstage in Delft, so time for proper German beer: unser Aventinus,
> 
> View attachment 81335


This is me and my lad's, beer of the fortnight. I think it's going to sway us to the Munchen beer weekend.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Backstage in Delft, so time for proper German beer: unser Aventinus,
> 
> View attachment 81335



Yumbalina, there's St Bernie in the fridge.


----------



## vernon (3 Mar 2015)

I bough this from my local Aldi. It's my drink of choice at Knockengorroch festival. Two years ago i put on ten and a half pounds over the festival long weekend. When i was told that it was water retention my response was; "I drank no water."

It's not to everyone's taste but I'm rather fond of it.


----------



## User482 (4 Mar 2015)

Belgian beer experts, a question if I may: whilst I like sour beers, I tend to find the gueuze/ lambic style a little too much of a good thing. I was thinking of giving Flanders red or brown a try - any recommendations?


----------



## User169 (4 Mar 2015)

User482 said:


> Belgian beer experts, a question if I may: whilst I like sour beers, I tend to find the gueuze/ lambic style a little too much of a good thing. I was thinking of giving Flanders red or brown a try - any recommendations?



The two classic Belgians are:

Goudenband from Liefmans ("brown end")
Rodenbach or Rodenbach Grand Cru from Rodenbach ("red end")

There's also Duchesse de Bourgogne from Verhaeghe


US versions (Seen reasonably often in Europe. Ferociously expensive - 20 squids a bottle probably):

Cuvee de Tomme from Lost Abbey 
Oude Tart from The Bruery


British Versions:

Pogonophobia from Magic Rock/Evil/Twin (never tried it - ordered some from the UK, but it got lost in the post)
Wild Beer are also down your way and do quite a lot of sour beers, although maybe more at the wild end rather than red/brown.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Mar 2015)

vernon said:


> I bough this from my local Aldi. It's my drink of choice at Knockengorroch festival. Two years ago i put on ten and a half pounds over the festival long weekend. When i was told that it was water retention my response was; "I drank no water."
> 
> It's not to everyone's taste but I'm rather fond of it.



Williams Brothers, good brewery - I don't much care for beer with stuff in it but this is a good un.


----------



## User482 (4 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> The two classic Belgians are:
> 
> Goudenband from Liefmans ("brown end")
> Rodenbach or Rodenbach Grand Cru from Rodenbach ("red end")
> ...


Thanks for the tips. It looks as though I can buy Wild Beer in a couple of local pubs so I'll give it a try.


----------



## smutchin (4 Mar 2015)

User482 said:


> Belgian beer experts, a question if I may: whilst I like sour beers, I tend to find the gueuze/ lambic style a little too much of a good thing. I was thinking of giving Flanders red or brown a try - any recommendations?





Delftse Post said:


> The two classic Belgians are:
> 
> Goudenband from Liefmans ("brown end")
> Rodenbach or Rodenbach Grand Cru from Rodenbach ("red end")



Rodenbach Grand Cru is awesome. Tart by British standards but nowhere near the full-on lambic experience.

I've never tried Goudenband - how remiss of me.


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Mar 2015)

New IPA from Brewdog;

_"We wanted to brew a completely new and conceptual IPA that paid tribute to the style’s origins whilst incorporating the devastatingly modern techniques and technologies. A 21st Century drink with an 18th Century ethos; a very new yet very old IPA."_

http://www.brewdog.com/blog-article/a-restorative-beverage-for-invalids-and-convalescsents

Whilst their marketing sets my teeth on edge, they brew a fine IPA - quite looking forward to trying this one.

_"The result is something which is almost 9%, is as light as a mass-market pilsner in colour, fermented to be as dry as a Lambic, but is as bitter as any double IPA and loaded with as much hop aroma as we can get into a beer. The fermentables in this beer were Marris Otter Extra Pale along with plenty of sugar as we mashed at a very low temperature to ensure maximum fermentability and attenuation and this beer is fermented within an inch of it’s life making it dry, sheer and bright. Citra, Amarillo & Centennial were all used in abundance in the kettle and also fired extremely liberally at this beer with our high tech hop cannon."_


----------



## User169 (4 Mar 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> New IPA from Brewdog;
> 
> _"We wanted to brew a completely new and conceptual IPA that paid tribute to the style’s origins whilst incorporating the devastatingly modern techniques and technologies. A 21st Century drink with an 18th Century ethos; a very new yet very old IPA."_
> 
> ...



Just reading that description made me think it's going to be very unbalanced - which I see BrewDog admit in the sentence directly following your quote.

I prefer high gravity IPAs a on the darker side with malt to balance. Nevertheless, if I see this one I'll doubtless try it and I do like Amarillo!


----------



## Chromatic (4 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Just reading that description made me think it's going to be very unbalanced - which I see BrewDog admit in the sentence directly following your quote.
> 
> I prefer high gravity IPAs a on the darker side with malt to balance. Nevertheless, if I see this one I'll doubtless try it and I do like Amarillo!



You're on your way then.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Mar 2015)

Had a quick half of Gales Spring Sprinter to swill my cheese 'n' onion sarnie down proper. Nothing remarkable about it at all, still a very pleasant light hoppy ale.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Mar 2015)

Chromatic said:


> You're on your way then.



Is this the way to Amarillo?


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> New IPA from Brewdog;
> 
> _"We wanted to brew a completely new and conceptual IPA that paid tribute to the style’s origins whilst incorporating the devastatingly modern techniques and technologies. A 21st Century drink with an 18th Century ethos; a very new yet very old IPA."_
> 
> ...


They do go on a bit!


----------



## User169 (4 Mar 2015)

Choices, choices. 

Nearly went for Fou' Founne from Cantillon, but have settled for a German Barley wine...


----------



## uphillstruggler (4 Mar 2015)

vernon said:


> I bough this from my local Aldi. It's my drink of choice at Knockengorroch festival. Two years ago i put on ten and a half pounds over the festival long weekend. When i was told that it was water retention my response was; "I drank no water."
> 
> It's not to everyone's taste but I'm rather fond of it.



I had one of those at the weekend, very nice. 

Did you try the chieftain that Aldi had along side it. That was tasty beyond its price tag too.


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2015)

A propos of nowt really, Brewdog are opening a bar in Brighton soon.

And my lad has just texted me to say that Tap 5 Schneide Weisse is a cracker.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Mar 2015)




----------



## Aperitif (5 Mar 2015)

I like the 'drinky toy' van in the background, Ed. You try to make folk think that your glasses are bigger than DP's but I see through your misenscenery. DP has the rights to 'B.I.G.'


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Mar 2015)

Old Hooky with squidgy van in the foreground...


----------



## rich p (6 Mar 2015)

Pre session snifter in the Zoo - well, the locals are all animals. It's had a make-over recently and now stocks some decent bottled beers.

This was a easy to drink weisse but the glass is a little prosaic!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Mar 2015)

The thread's gone Weisse crazy, I gots to find some. 

Have a word about that glass, rich, there's no need for that, it's just lazy and rude.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Mar 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The thread's gone Weisse crazy,



Says weisse van man... I see Rich's pic has a packet of crisps lurking - gawd knows what happened at feeding time!


----------



## User169 (6 Mar 2015)

Brown, banana beer. S'alright. Bit reminiscent of Westmalle Dubbel.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Mar 2015)

Git!


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Mar 2015)

Goose Island India Pale Ale (5.9% abv)





Another Waitrose buy, but sadly, not on offer this one.

Still, it turns out to have been a canny purchase. An initial citrussy taste (with a slight sweet note at first, but predominantly grapefruity) becomes beautifully dry, with that nice bitterness lingering into the lasting aftertaste. That slightly sweet, peachy taste comes back in at some point too. It seems funny to be drinking an American brewery's impression of an English IPA, but I guess I've been drinking vice versa for a while anyway. I liked this one a lot, and it's worth picking up.

Mrs M says: "Very nice".


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Mar 2015)

This could be the last bottle of Harvistoun Old Engine Oil Engineers Reserve in the world! It's wonderful stuff, see Beers passim, wish they'd make another batch.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Mar 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Goose Island India Pale Ale (5.9% abv)
> 
> View attachment 81656
> 
> ...



I've never tried that stuff but on your recommendation and that of Mrs M I'm going to give it a go.


----------



## jongooligan (7 Mar 2015)

Beers:
Fog on the Tyne
Shuggy Boat
Magus
Jarl
Anarchy
Silver Buckles
Jaipur
Can't remember much after that but we did go see a band and we were drinking Stella which broke the 'only quality alcohol' rule we'd imposed when we set off.
Pubs:
Centurion
Bodega
Rosie's
Newcastle Arms
Duke of Wellington
Old George
Telegraph
Market Tavern
Good sesh. Hoping for a repeat today but in Durham rather than the toon.


----------



## User169 (7 Mar 2015)

It's 11:30am and the blighters aren't open...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> It's 11:30am and the blighters aren't open...
> 
> View attachment 81698



Couldn't you sit in the park with a bottle of Gaymers Olde English until they drag their sorry arses out of bed. My brewery was open, we have stock!


----------



## User169 (7 Mar 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Couldn't you sit in the park with a bottle of Gayners Olde Englush until they drag their sorry arses out of bed. My brewery was open, we have stock!



There is a bloke next door selling cider!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> There is a bloke next door selling cider



Sorted.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Mar 2015)

DP, I'm just looking up Kaapse and their website says open at 12.

Their beers look great, nice IPA, Rye, Pale Ale and Oatmeal Stout. Yumtus!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> There is a bloke next door selling cider


There's also a bloke inside - I'd be chapping at the door and getting him to open it quicksmart. Use the internationally recognised gesture of raising your cupped hand to your mouth that signifies "I'm gasping for a beer"


----------



## User169 (7 Mar 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> DP, I'm just looking up Kaapse and their website says open at 12.



Tell me about it. It's 12:23 and they're stii not open. Some of us are parched!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Tell me about it. It's 12:23 and they're stii not open. Some of us are parched!



Pardonez moi, of course, you're on continental time.


----------



## User169 (7 Mar 2015)

Patience grasshopper!

Oeoe from Oedipus - a smallish outfit from Amsterdam. A saison with hibiscus.


----------



## rich p (7 Mar 2015)

I've had 3 consecutive nights on the lash so my liver deserves a day off but it goes against the grain (or hop) to have a dry Saturday.
Any advice from the beer sages?


----------



## User169 (7 Mar 2015)

Brown cherry Berliner Weisse from Oedipus. Just my sort of thing - sour with a fruity, balsamic tang and a salty finish!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> I've had 3 consecutive nights on the lash so my liver deserves a day off but it goes against the grain (or hop) to have a dry Saturday.
> Any advice from the beer sages?



I'm on a Hook Norton-fest today; Old Hooky, Gold, Haymaker and Flagship, should keep the wolf from the door.

Edit: I'm sure they had a special for the Rugby Six Nations, I'll swear I had a pint of it in the pub but I can't find any info on it now, maybe it was a dream.


----------



## User169 (7 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> I've had 3 consecutive nights on the lash so my liver deserves a day off but it goes against the grain (or hop) to have a dry Saturday.
> Any advice from the beer sages?



Table beer from Kernel to get your eye in. Then onto something more substantial!


----------



## rich p (7 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Table beer from Kernel to get your eye in. Then onto something more substantial!


Good idea, and I have an unser aventinus calling my name.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Mar 2015)

A pre-lunch Hooky Gold, lightly chilled to celebrate a warm spring day. Willamette hops together with fug 'n' gold. Quite an easy beer, very refreshing, light hoppiness and bitter taste. Marvelous.


----------



## User169 (7 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> Good idea, and I have an unser aventinus calling my name.



Gawd I love that beer!


----------



## User169 (7 Mar 2015)

A beast double imperial lager from Mikkeller...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Mar 2015)

Nice graphic on the label DP. Nice beermat too.


----------



## John the Monkey (7 Mar 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I've never tried that stuff but on your recommendation and that of Mrs M I'm going to give it a go.


Hope you enjoy it, 3BM, it's a hop monster, but a nice one.


----------



## theclaud (7 Mar 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nice beermat too.



_Lashings _of double imperial lager.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Mar 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nice graphic on the label DP. Nice beermat too.



Hey nice glass too!!!


----------



## rich p (7 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Gawd I love that beer!


This a real beaut and perfect for a teetotal evening. No.1 son is a big Tap 5 fan but this Tap 6 is a fruity, malty and warming - it's an alcoholic version of Complan


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Mar 2015)

Consistently fabulous...


----------



## User169 (7 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> View attachment 81767
> 
> This a real beaut and perfect for a teetotal evening. No.1 son is a big Tap 5 fan but this Tap 6 is a fruity, malty and warming - it's an alcoholic version of Complan



One of my favorites, but I'd never quite thought of it like that! 

Check out Tap 4 - i like Tap 5, but for me Tap 4 is the better hoppy weizen.


----------



## User169 (7 Mar 2015)

This is an ice ight cap. 

To Ol come up trumps again: an imperial stout aged in cognac barrels. Not too aggressive - nice apple spirit upfront and a bitter chocolate finish.


----------



## rich p (7 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 81781
> This is an ice ight cap.
> 
> To Ol come up trumps again: an imperial stout aged in cognac barrels. Not too aggressive - nice apple spirit upfront and a bitter chocolate finish.


Brilliant name - sums up what us alcoholics are all about really


----------



## User169 (7 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> Brilliant name - sums up what us alcoholics are all about really



You, 3BM and TC can leave me out of this!


----------



## rich p (7 Mar 2015)

Have I mentioned the 360 deg Brewing lot before?
They're local to me and this is a seriously drinkable traditional bitter. Not too dark and full of flavour.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> You, 3BM and TC can leave me out of this!



We weren't hanging around a bar this morning waiting for it to open, well TC prolly was...


----------



## John the Monkey (7 Mar 2015)

Staffordshire Brewery - Staffordshire Gold Beer (3.8% abv)






This has the problem a lot of golds do, seeming slightly thin. However, while the taste doesn't linger, it is very nice. A fresh, herby first taste, that warms slightly into the finish, with a floral note throughout. Not overly bitter, not overly sweet. Middling, but nicely done middling, if that makes any sense whatsoever. 

Mrs M says;
"I love that one."


----------



## User169 (7 Mar 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> We weren't hanging around a bar this morning waiting for it to open, well TC prolly was...



Hang on a ding dang doo! Weren't you home and hosed from the brewery by the time I'd even got out?!


----------



## User169 (7 Mar 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> We weren't hanging around a bar this morning waiting for it to open, well *TC prolly was*...



prolly still there from last night!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Hang on a ding dang doo! Weren't you home and hosed from the brewery by the time I'd even got out?!



Only cos we had friends over for lunch and I needed to get beer in + I had to buy a slab of Old for the plumber. Anyway I'm not having any more.

Hook Norton Flagship, a bottle conditioned, 5.3% IPA style. Lovely hoppy bitter finish, good beer.


----------



## rich p (7 Mar 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Staffordshire Brewery - Staffordshire Gold Beer (3.8% abv)
> 
> View attachment 81784
> 
> ...


Maybe nice on an early summer's evening, sitting hand in hand with Mrs M on the patio, whispering beer notes in her lughole, while the sun sinks slowly over the yardarm?


----------



## MarkF (7 Mar 2015)

I met a guy today in Bradford, he was from Belgium, he provided tickets for the game v Reading today. I was to meet him and pay for the tickets and to recognise him by his grey/red Duvel cap. I could smell his beer before I found him, it wasn't Duvel but another Belgian beer, 11% he said.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Mar 2015)

I'm a few months late or early, but this is pleasing my palate this evening:


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'm a few months late or early, but this is pleasing my palate this evening:
> View attachment 81852



Did you take that with your new camera, I'd take it back...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Mar 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Did you take that with your new camera, I'd take it back...



Have I bought a new camera? Too much beer...


----------



## theclaud (7 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> prolly still there from last night!


Cheeky farkers, the lot of you. I'll have you know that I have been as near to teetotal as makes no difference for most of Jan and all of Feb. More of a glitch than a plan - I've been slowly attempting to work my way back to normality for a week or two. For anyone thinking of cutting down on beer by choice, I must caution that it doesn't make you feel any better - that stuff is all lies. Tonight I took pictures of beer I didn't drink! I don't have the strength to post them - may do so in the morning.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Mar 2015)

Harvey Leonard is a nice wine and beer shop in Glossop that has got an on-license and they run the shop as a bar in the evening. Idea is you can choose any bottle you fancy and they charge 80p/bottle "corkage".





Never had Earl Grey before and it was lovely....so I had a couple of bottles.

I can't remember what my mate drank. You can just see the bottle side on. One of those Belgian trappist beers. CC aficionados can hopefully advise


----------



## User169 (8 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'm a few months late or early, but this is pleasing my palate this evening:
> View attachment 81852



Tried that one at Christmas: really spicy with lots of clove. The best of the Christmas beers that I've had.


----------



## User169 (8 Mar 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Harvey Leonard is a nice wine and beer shop in Glossop that has got an on-license and they run the shop as a bar in the evening. Idea is you can choose any bottle you fancy and they charge 80p/bottle "corkage".
> View attachment 81871
> 
> 
> ...



Had the first version of the Earl Grey when they made it together with Emelisse. Lovely stuff - Earl Grey goes really well in IPA. Emelisse's solo version wasn't that great unfortunately - a bit soapy.

The Belgian is St Bernie 12. A top beer and the original recipe for Westvleteren 12.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Had the first version of the Earl Grey when they made it together with Emelisse. Lovely stuff - Earl Grey goes really well in IPA. Emelisse's solo version wasn't that great unfortunately - a bit soapy.
> 
> The Belgian is St Bernie 12. A top beer and the original recipe for Westvleteren 12.



Ah, that must be the beer the shop owner was talking to my mate about. He has tried to get some Westvleteren 12 but can't. He said that St Bernie 12 shares the yeast with this. the talk got a bit beer poncy ant that point so I left them to it


----------



## jongooligan (8 Mar 2015)

And so to Durham.
The Library (used to be Varsity) - Baltic Gold.




The Shakespeare - Thwaites Wainwright
Market Tavern - Maxim Swedish Blonde






Swan and Three Cygnets - Sam Smiths Bitter
Dun Cow - Copper Dragon Golden Pippin
Court Inn - Oakham Inferno
Head of Steam - A-hop-alypse Now (is that the worst beer pun ever?)






Then to Pelaw dogs where I had several pints of Rivet Catcher and got the reverse forecast up for race 7 (traps 4 & 5) to win £36 for a two quid stake.
Cracking day on the drink and because it was all quality stuff I don't have a minging hangover.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Mar 2015)

Groan...


----------



## theclaud (8 Mar 2015)

As yet undrunk...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Mar 2015)

theclaud said:


> As yet undrunk...
> 
> View attachment 81877



You or the beers?


----------



## theclaud (8 Mar 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You or the beers?


Both.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Mar 2015)

theclaud said:


> Both.



Nøgne - yumtus.


----------



## User169 (8 Mar 2015)

theclaud said:


> As yet undrunk...
> 
> View attachment 81877



Crickey TC, some good stuff there, if a little pricey! Anything by Nogne O is simply fantastic.


----------



## theclaud (8 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Crickey TC, some good stuff there, if a little pricey! Anything by Nogne O is simply fantastic.


A prezzie to a pal of mine from his Norwegian friend. I had dinner round his place yesterday and he didn't let on about the beers until I was about to leave. He's buggering off on holiday for two weeks but has promised to share them with me when he gets back! I think he's scared of the black 10% one, the big wuss.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Mar 2015)

Running an errand earlier with a beer chum so after an easy 10 minute non-graft we figured we'd earned a swift pint. I wasn't going mad (see previous post if you can be arsed), HNB have a rugby beer called Nice Try, there was also a special on by Belhaven called Grand Slam so I gave that a run out. Nice beer, a citrus thing going on with quite a long bitter finish for a 4%er.


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2015)

I popped up to the local M&S earlier, to stock up for the s-i-l, wih a few Mosaics and Citras - it's been reviewed many times but both don't let you down.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Mar 2015)

Jock looney juice, it's a good beer this one, kind of sweet 'n' malty, snot bad, sure it used to be stronger, still pretty pokey.


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2015)

I thought McEwens came in cans and tasted of nothing?


----------



## i hate hills (8 Mar 2015)

Kopperberg cider the current drink of choice at IHH Towers .....and yes Mc Ewens is gash


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Mar 2015)

I broke my resolution already. Stone City Ales released a 9.4% Imperial IPA, called 'Green Goddess'. It is as good as that sounds. 90 IBU but somehow not with that thin vineous hoppiness that some other very high IBU IPAs I've tried, have had. It's warm and rounded and nettly. Very, very nice. Next week, I restart my resolution...


----------



## User169 (11 Mar 2015)

Fou' Founne from Cantillon: an apricot lambic. 

Stupendous stuff - fruity, tart, sour, funky. I could go on....

Darn its pricy though - 25 eur!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Mar 2015)

Give you a like for the price you paid, madmirable stuff.


----------



## User169 (11 Mar 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Give you a like for the price you paid, madmirable stuff.



Worth every "euro cent"! 

(Only just realized though that "foufounne" is French slang for ladies front bottom.)


----------



## Trickedem (11 Mar 2015)

I have a bootful. Just on my way back from a Eurotunnel booze cruise. Leffe, Chouffe, St Omer, Duvel, Le Goudale plus some wine.


----------



## brand (12 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> I thought McEwens came in cans and tasted of nothing?


Shite, more like it.


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Mar 2015)

Mrs M was in Marks' and noticed that they'd reduced their more unusual beers, so we have this;

M&S Orange Barley Beer






Well, I'm used to describing beers as citrussy, and here, I'm doing so in possibly the most literal sense I ever have. Strongly Orange-y, with a little warmth, I assume, from the base beer. Initially sweet, with a nice orangey bitterness from the seville coming through strongly into the taste and aftertaste. It's an odd one - I'm not much of a fan of fruit beer, so I'm probably not the best person to discuss this; given the choice, I'd probably opt for something more conventional, but of its type, this is nice. The flavour is there very strongly, but it's not overly sweet or simplistic, which can be easy pitfalls for fruit beers. Worth a try, I reckon, for those of tediously conventional taste like me - if you like fruit beers, definitely pick some up.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Mar 2015)

A Duv to kick off the eve, got a Goose Island to try afterwards.


----------



## User169 (13 Mar 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> A Duv to kick off the eve, got a Goose Island to try afterwards.
> 
> View attachment 82415



Best. Glass. Ever!

The tripel hop 2015 has just been released, but I haven't managed to track down a bottle yet.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Best. Glass. Ever!
> 
> The tripel hop 2015 has just been released, but I haven't managed to track down a bottle yet.



I'll be terribly upset when Mrs McG invariably smashes it. I did email my usual online beer supplier regarding the Duvel and he assured me he'll be taking stock of trip-hop. I'm giddy with excitement!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Mar 2015)

My first Duvel ever, and the first pic with my new camera. I am mightily impressed by the Duvel (and the camera), no idea why I have not tried it before tbh. I also have high hopes for the I&G lager, and Broughton usually make decent beer so 6.2% IPA sounded worth a punt.


----------



## User169 (14 Mar 2015)

And it's in! 

First impressions - less hop driven than previous editions and more yeast flavour. 9.5%, so pretty heavy and you feel it!


----------



## Origamist (14 Mar 2015)

Marble Brew 900. Strong, Belgian style beer. 4 squids for a half, but worth it. Same yeast as used by La Chouffe.


----------



## Origamist (14 Mar 2015)

Next, bar-keep. Nothing less than 9% today...

A strange one from Flying Dog: Horn Dog. Malty, sweet and notes of muldering prunes. An acquired taste.


----------



## User169 (14 Mar 2015)

Origamist said:


> Next, bar-keep. Nothing less than 9% today...
> 
> A strange one from Flying Dog: Horn Dog. Malty, sweet and notes of muldering prunes. An acquired taste.
> 
> View attachment 82498



I quite like that one!


----------



## Origamist (14 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I quite like that one!



Me too. One bottle at a time though....


----------



## Origamist (14 Mar 2015)

Mad Hatter Brewery: R&R. 

Crazy wheat beer, tasted like Miso soup. 5%. Glad I only had a half. Not for me.


----------



## User169 (14 Mar 2015)

Met a Chinese PhD student last week and he dropped off a couple of his homebrews today. A porter and a special ale dry-hopped with white chrysanthemum. Tasting notes to come!


----------



## Origamist (14 Mar 2015)

Clown Shoes: Tramp Stamp.

Unreconstructed 70s advertising:






Photography deteriorating.

Nice Belgian IPA. Fruity, 7%, bit pricey at £3.70 a half, but interesting enough.


----------



## John the Monkey (14 Mar 2015)

Tesco "Revisionist" Dark IPA (4.8% abv)







An oldie from the beer box today, bought during Ian Tesco's £1.25 a bottle madness. A first taste that's warm-ish and caramelly, with the grapefruit bitterness of the Citra coming through quite strongly, and becoming dominant in the aftertaste. I'm not 100% in love with the aftertaste, which gets a bit chemically as it lingers, but I like this one better than the last Revisionist we had, and reckon I'd pick it up again.

Mrs M says : "Ugh, that's awful."


"Only kidding! Very nice."


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Mar 2015)

I was going to have another Fullers London Porter but a very intelligent, articulate, and pretty 21-year-old woman has just offered to share a bottle of White Burgundy with me.

Could be an interesting evening.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2015)

A fecking disgrace of a mid-40s year old has just looked back at me from the mirror so I am going to have to carry on as usual and drink the rest of the beer/wine fridge. And the cider.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2015)

Actually I really am a fecking shambles. Oh well, beer and wine will help


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Mar 2015)

Origamist said:


> Clown Shoes: Tramp Stamp.
> 
> Unreconstructed 70s advertising:
> 
> ...



Dukes of Hazzard stylee pics aside the Clown Shoes stuff I've tried, in Brewdog Newcastle, was pretty outstanding.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Mar 2015)

Pint of London Pride dahn the boozer plus a Hooky Best earlier, just cooling off a Punk IPA...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> And it's in!
> 
> First impressions - less hop driven than previous editions and more yeast flavour. 9.5%, so pretty heavy and you feel it!
> 
> View attachment 82474



I see you let that stand for 24 hours to allow the sediment to settle.


----------



## User169 (14 Mar 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I see you let that stand for 24 hours to allow the sediment to settle.



Nearly had it open on the bike on the way home! I'll buy a couple more tomorrow and treat them a bit better.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Mar 2015)

Couple of pints of Hook Norton 'Nice Try' dahn the boozer...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Mar 2015)

£2:50 from Sainos, might have been menched before...


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Mar 2015)

M&S Southwold Hibiscus Wheat Beer (4.3% abv)





Interesting one, this. Another from the bargain flavoured beer range Mrs M picked up recently. It's not really floral, except in a very subtle way, I think. The initial taste is quite warm, and not the fresh biere blanche sort of a taste I was expecting. Over that is what I assume is the hibiscus, a quite strongly raspberry-ish flavour, with those floral notes subtly there (I think - I may be tasting what I'm expecting, given the ingredients).

It's nice though. Again, I'm not big on flavoured, or fruit beers, but I liked this one.

Mrs M says: "Very, very nice."


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Mar 2015)

Woodfordes flagondry..I prefere wherry but not a bad drink


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Mar 2015)

Careful, I think the flagon with the dragon has the pellet with the poison, stick with the vessel with the pestle...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Mar 2015)

@Delftse Post, what do you think of this, they've got 2010 and 12 trip/hop, pricey but not outrageous, there's a nice looking De-Mo imp stout too? Mildly tempted, couple more beers and I might bust the credit card open...

http://belgiuminabox.com/shop/searc...rby=position&orderway=desc&search_query=Duvel


----------



## User169 (15 Mar 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> @Delftse Post, what do you think of this, they've got 2010 and 12 trip/hop, pricey but not outrageous, there's a nice looking De-Mo imp stout too? Mildly tempted, couple more beers and I might bust the credit card open...
> 
> http://belgiuminabox.com/shop/searc...rby=position&orderway=desc&search_query=Duvel



When it comes to aged beers, I stick with sours and Imp stouts. The 2012 might be worth a punt, but I'd have thought the 2010 might be a bit long in the tooth. 

Is the DeMo, the H+V? steep at 22 eur - that's twice the going rate here!

If you do go for it, bag a Cuvée Delphine or two. You won't regret it. 

I've just seen that they've got Vin Cereal from Rodenbach - 65 eur! - I'm tempted by that.


----------



## User169 (16 Mar 2015)

Supermarket beers!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Mar 2015)

Bah!...


----------



## Chromatic (16 Mar 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> £2:50 from Sainos, might have been menched before...
> 
> View attachment 82617



After reading you lot here going on about this I bought some the other day, nice isn't it?


----------



## User169 (17 Mar 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Bah!...



Not bad for a fiver! I get the impression it's not a very limited edition this year.


----------



## theclaud (17 Mar 2015)

I'm having a Bass Drop Imperial Stout from Tiny Rebel. I was kinda hoping for more complex flavours from it, but on the plus side, I've only had the one and I'm slightly plastered.


----------



## User169 (18 Mar 2015)

Schlenkerla.- doppelbock this time. Still smokey, but a sweeter finish than the maerzen. Quite pokey at 8%.


----------



## User169 (18 Mar 2015)

Jai Alai from Cigar City outta Florida. Super-fresh: canned 9th Feb.


----------



## rich p (18 Mar 2015)

I've just been out to a new seafood and craft beer pub but I couldn't bring myself to pay thru the nose for the beers, so I satisfied my thirst by washing down the scallops and crab with Harveys best.


----------



## jongooligan (19 Mar 2015)

Back to Durham last night for a pint of Hydes Original in the Head of Steam, which tasted of very little at all. The bar staff are a bit annoying too, having loud conversations about their tats and piercings when they should be serving customers. Shame really because they have the widest range of beers I've seen in such a small pub but I don't think I'll be going back.
Cheered myself up with a pint of Maxim Maximum Speed in the Market Tavern, a trad English bitter and a couple of pints of Adnams Ghost Ship a 4.2% pale ale. From Adnams website, "This beer has good assertive pithy bitterness with a malty backbone and a lemon and lime aroma. Ghost Ship is brewed with a selection of malts – Pale Ale, Rye Crystal and Cara. We use Citra, and a blend of other American hop varieties, to create some great citrus flavours."
Lovely stuff - like drinking pop.


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Mar 2015)

Chromatic said:


> After reading you lot here going on about this I bought some the other day, nice isn't it?


yes!

It's probably not as surprising as it would have been when first released, pre the onslaught of other citrussy, hop heavy beers, but it's a reliable good 'un that's fairly easy to lay hands on.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Mar 2015)

Newcastle Brewdog. Abstrakt 17, a triple rye imperial porter. Ink black, velvety smooth, tons of coffee, roasty flavour, not too carbonated. 10.9 ABV, there is an alcoholly taste in there, hardly surprising, long finish. £17 for 375ml, top that you cheapskate chumps!!!


----------



## jongooligan (19 Mar 2015)

How much?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Mar 2015)

£17


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Mar 2015)

Weihenstephan Hefe. Superb, all the usual lemon, citrus, yeast, wheat, yadda yadda - lovely hazy colour, @Crackle head, bit of newbie trouble on the pour. Nice easy-drinking follow on to the heavy AB17.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Mar 2015)

Ca plane pour moi on the juke. Is that the time....


----------



## srw (20 Mar 2015)

I had a rather pleasant session yesterday evening at the Jamaica Wine House, now a Shepherd Neame pub. A bottle of 1698 as an aperitif, an absolutely delicious bottle of Double Stout to follow, a pint of Early Bird as a palate-cleanser and a bottle of IPA for pudding. For afters we went round the corner to Bangalore Express, where the Blue Moon was off, so I drank Cobra with my curry.

This morning I wondered why it was so gloomy when I finally woke up, and I'm now beginning to start working from home - a rare treat, with only one organised meeting to phone into, so I ought to be able to make substantial inroads into my 200-item inbox and the 350-page report I was handed to review yesterday.


----------



## User169 (20 Mar 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> £17 for 375ml, top that you cheapskate chumps!!!



Flinging down the gauntlet there, 3BM!

One of the bars in town has bottles of Chocolate Rain from The Bruery at £70 - I just can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Aperitif (20 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Flinging down the gauntlet there, 3BM!
> 
> One of the bars in town has bottles of Chocolate Rain from The Bruery at £70 - I just can't bring myself to do it.


Do it - threewalletsmcginty will Paypal you a 'gift' to cover it...."Go on - do it, DP"  (Exemption from picture size restrictions in this instance...go as big as you like!)


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Mar 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> £17


Cripes.

And I thought I was being fancy buying a £5 limited collaboration brew.


----------



## User169 (20 Mar 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Do it - threewalletsmcginty will Paypal you a 'gift' to cover it...."Go on - do it, DP"  (Exemption from picture size restrictions in this instance...go as big as you like!)



The last thing I need here is any encouragement!


----------



## nickyboy (20 Mar 2015)

What I really need is some online real time access to you beer aficionados when I'm walking around Tesco. I decided on the spur of the moment to buy a few beers but didn't know what to buy, already had a couple of bottles of "Proper Job" at home. So I bought these on a whim. Looking at the reviews at home seems like a couple of hits and a couple of misses. We'll have to see. Looking on the bright side, they didn't cost £17 between them


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Mar 2015)

I quite like Leffe Brune, although I slightly prefer Pelforth's Brune (in the similar beer/price/availability stakes).

I remember Leffe Ruby being ok, more of a summery thing (https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-3369780).

Interested to know what you think of the other two - I've seen them, but been unable to resist more Revisionists instead when shopping at Tesco.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Mar 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> I quite like Leffe Brune, although I slightly prefer Pelforth's Brune (in the similar beer/price/availability stakes).
> 
> I remember Leffe Ruby being ok, more of a summery thing (https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-3369780).
> 
> Interested to know what you think of the other two - I've seen them, but been unable to resist more Revisionists instead when shopping at Tesco.



I bought loads of the Revisionists before Xmas @£1.25/bottle. I thought the Dark IPA and the Rye Pale Ale were excellent. The others somewhat less so (but still perfectly drinkable at such a great price)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Mar 2015)

nickyboy said:


> ...We'll have to see. Looking on the bright side, they didn't cost £17 between them...



Lightweight!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Mar 2015)

'Trose have got an offer on Hooky Best and Old, cheaper than I can buy it from the place that makes it, mental - Bought 8, ace!


----------



## rich p (20 Mar 2015)

£17 - are you losing your marbles 3BM?
Oh, hang on....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> £17 - are you losing your marbles 3BM?
> Oh, hang on....



I wanted a Cocoa Psycho but they were out of stock, he recommended this alternative at a very reasonable £17 and it seemed churlish to turn him down. It was bottle No 662 of 1250.


----------



## User169 (20 Mar 2015)

From Portland, Oregan. Typical US bitterness, but nice biscuity malt too.


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Mar 2015)

Revisionist Red Ale






Quite strongly bitter throughout, this, but it does have a warm, toffee-ish undertone as well, I think. The hop bitterness is predominantly grapefruity, and dominates the taste - nice, and astonishingly good for £1.25. It's one of the more complex Revisionists, I think. That hint of warmth, and the bitterness puts me slightly in mind of an English bitter, although the citrussy grapefruit notes don't really fit that. Not a patch on some of the pricier beers I've had in terms of complexity, but one I'd not be disappointed to get at full price, and astonishing for £1.25

Mrs M says: "Very nice".


----------



## User169 (21 Mar 2015)

XX Bitter from de Ranke. 

The benchmark Belgian-style IPA - aggressively hoppy, but Euro herbal hippiness, rather than US pine. My go-to thirst quencher.

If you ever see a beer by De Ranke drink it! They simply don't make duff stuff - and it's typically very reasonably priced.


----------



## nickyboy (21 Mar 2015)

Well I've managed to see off the bottles I bought in Tesco yesterday. The Leffe Brown was really good, fully of bitterness nicely balanced with chocolatey sweetness. I'll be having that again. The Leffe Ruby....I was a bit worried about it but I shouldn't have. Not too sweet and went veeeery nicely with Chinese food tonight.
The Tesco "Simply" Dark Ale and Stout were OK-ish but lacked complexity and were lite-versions of the real thing. I won't be buying them again, Revisionist range is much better. The good news is 15yr old son reckons the Stout was the best of the lot. Is he a reincarnation of Albert Tatlock?


----------



## Beebo (21 Mar 2015)

The bitterness is a bit over powering, couldnt drink more than a couple of bottles, but at 6.1% that's a good thing.


----------



## Hitchington (21 Mar 2015)

Drank this last night in Weatherspoons. Was rather nice...


----------



## srw (21 Mar 2015)

Beebo said:


> The bitterness is a bit over powering, couldnt drink more than a couple of bottles, but at 6.1% that's a good thing.
> View attachment 83310


Maybe it was because it was my fourth bottle of the night, but on Thursday I found it perfectly balanced - a proper IPA rather than one of these yankee-doodle impostors.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Mar 2015)

It's frothy man!


----------



## rich p (22 Mar 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It's frothy man!
> 
> View attachment 83356


@Crackle


----------



## rich p (22 Mar 2015)

I've got my tribe coming over for my fantastic fish pie so I've just popped into the local M&S for some Citras and Mosaics. Hopefully they'll bring something more challenging with them. I'm hoping for a Schneider Weisse Tap 5 and 6 from my son. It's the least he can do, it's his birthday and I've treated him to new MTB


----------



## User169 (22 Mar 2015)

MSR beer. 

Another one from Oregan - this time a honey, apricot and pepper ale. 

Surprisingly good, quite sweet from the honey, but that's offset by the zingy pepper. Looks like a saison and would be even better with a bit more farmyard character. Overall though, very enjoyable and not too mental at under 5%.


----------



## Crackle (22 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> @Crackle


pah. He's an amateur in comparison. That one that emptied the bottle when I topped it will never be beaten.


----------



## User169 (22 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> I've got my tribe coming over for my fantastic fish pie so I've just popped into the local M&S for some Citras and Mosaics. Hopefully they'll bring something more challenging with them. I'm hoping for a Schneider Weisse Tap 5 and 6 from my son. It's the least he can do, it's his birthday and I've treated him to new MTB



Monday off at RichP towers?


----------



## rich p (22 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> MSR beer.
> 
> Another one from Oregan - this time a honey, apricot and pepper ale.
> 
> ...


Good idea, I need something for the MSR too.
M&S Greenwich Amarillo, citrusy and the guff says it goes well with seafood!


----------



## rich p (22 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Monday off at RichP towers?


No, I'll tough it out DP!


----------



## jongooligan (22 Mar 2015)

Just found one of these in the garage. Don't remember buying it but really enjoyed drinking it. A bottle conditioned 100% unfiltered, unpasteurised pale ale made with finest pale malts and fresh, whole cascade hops. It were right lively out of the bottle and tasted light, sweet and fruity.





I'll be looking to get some more.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Mar 2015)

jongooligan said:


> Just found one of these in the garage. Don't remember buying it but really enjoyed drinking it. A bottle conditioned 100% unfiltered, unpasteurised pale ale made with finest pale malts and fresh, whole cascade hops. It were right lively out of the bottle and tasted light, sweet and fruity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like the American stylee liquor store bags.


----------



## theclaud (22 Mar 2015)

Free beer!


----------



## rich p (22 Mar 2015)

theclaud said:


> Free beer!
> 
> View attachment 83433


Free beer, free pine nuts!
The Gower is surely the land of milk and honey ...
...or do you have to pay for those?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Mar 2015)

theclaud said:


> Free beer!
> 
> View attachment 83433



When it says 'take home two pints of your favourite beer' it means after you've paid for it.


----------



## theclaud (22 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> Free beer, free pine nuts!
> The Gower is surely the land of milk and honey ...
> ...or do you have to pay for those?


Honey costs a farking fortune. My free beer tonight is Bishop's Farewell from Oakham.


----------



## theclaud (22 Mar 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> When it says 'take home two pints of your favourite beer' it means after you've paid for it.



I suppose we can't all be equally popular with our locals. @MacB tells me that yours won't serve you unless you leave all three bikes as security.


----------



## jongooligan (23 Mar 2015)

theclaud said:


> Free beer!
> 
> View attachment 83433



Free beer as in you've liberated it from the pub so you can drink it at home? What was it and how did it taste?


----------



## rich p (23 Mar 2015)

jongooligan said:


> Free beer as in you've liberated it from the pub so you can drink it at home? What was it and how did it taste?


Don't embarrass her any more - she's already been nailed as being a bit light-fingered in this and another thread.


----------



## smutchin (23 Mar 2015)

Had a couple of these over the weekend, picked up from Waitrose for the princely sum of £1.50 a bottle:
http://www.oakhamales.com/scarletmacaw.html

Like a grapefruit and ripe peach fruit salad. In a good way. I think I'll have to pick up a few more of these next time I'm in Waitrose. They also had Citra for the same price.

Last week I had a Sharps Wolf Rock, same price but from Tesco, which is described on the label as a "Red IPA". Can't comment on the colour since I drank it out of the bottle like the true gentleman of the road I am, but you could just about taste the subtle spicy hint of rye behind the sharp hoppy bitterness. It's OK but not one I'll rush to buy again.


----------



## rich p (23 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> Like a grapefruit and ripe peach fruit salad


Errrm, you're not selling it


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> Had a couple of these over the weekend, picked up from Waitrose for the princely sum of £1.50 a bottle:
> http://www.oakhamales.com/scarletmacaw.html
> 
> Like a grapefruit and ripe peach fruit salad. In a good way. I think I'll have to pick up a few more of these next time I'm in Waitrose. They also had Citra for the same price.
> ...



Christ what a website, it looks like all their stuff is brewed on on the space ship The Alien was filmed in!


----------



## User169 (23 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> Errrm, you're not selling it



It's like alcoholic Umbongo - you're interested now!


----------



## rich p (23 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> It's like alcoholic Umbongo - you're interested now!


Maybe served with custard!
I'm almost intrigued enough to give it a go but Waitrose gets on my middle-class tits


----------



## smutchin (23 Mar 2015)

They mention peaches in the tasting notes on the label and there's definitely a hint of that luscious fruitiness in the flavour, but maybe I'm just suggestible. Then it comes in with a massively bitter grapefruity kick in the finish.

It's alright. Possibly a little dominated by the hops (amarillo and summit), but like I said earlier, I liked it enough that I'd buy it again - especially at that price.

And it went quite well with the post-audax curry I had for dinner last night.


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Mar 2015)

Greene King Reserve IPA







Bloody hell. This is £1.24 at Tesco at the moment. ONE POUND BLOODY TWENTY FOUR.

It's worth breaking the tulip glass out for, as it has a lovely aroma to start with. The taste is a warm, spicy sort of bitterness, which manages to be dry and refreshing still, with an elusive floral/peach note in there somewhere. The aftertaste is nicely bitter, with a more even mix of those spicy and peach/floral notes lingering very pleasantly indeed. I like this one a lot. And at this price, clear the shelves.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> They mention peaches in the tasting notes on the label and there's definitely a hint of that luscious fruitiness in the flavour, but maybe I'm just suggestible. Then it comes in with a massively bitter grapefruity kick in the finish.


Both the Oakhams I've tried so far have been great (Citra, and Dolphin Dance). We have a bottle of Screaming Macaw in the beer box, so I may be less random in our next choice


----------



## theclaud (23 Mar 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Both the Oakhams I've tried so far have been great (Citra, *and Dolphin Dance*).



Not seen that one, and one of my locals does a lot of Oakham Ales. They must be Herbie Hancock fans...


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Mar 2015)

theclaud said:


> Not seen that one, and one of my locals does a lot of Oakham Ales. They must be Herbie Hancock fans...


It's lovely - quite how they get so much flavour out of a sub-4% brew, I dunno.

Also, Etixx-Quickstep COLLABO news noooooow.
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest-news/etixx-quick-step-launch-their-own-beer-163521


----------



## rich p (24 Mar 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> It's lovely - quite how they get so much flavour out of a sub-4% brew, I dunno.
> 
> Also, Etixx-Quickstep COLLABO news noooooow.
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest-news/etixx-quick-step-launch-their-own-beer-163521


You could wash this down with it - I had one last week and it's not bad at all.
The magnesium was a delight!


----------



## rich p (24 Mar 2015)

I'm off on a jolly to Dorset tomorrow and, amongst some others, I picked up these Asda/Marstons EPA at a £1 a pop.
If it's no good, my less discerning companions won't be bothered.
3.6% so at the very least it can be an early evening session starter.


----------



## User169 (24 Mar 2015)

Had lunch out with a colleague today and decided to have the arvo off so I could have an ale. I've therefore been able to get cracking a fair bit earlier than usual.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> I'm off on a jolly to Dorset tomorrow and, amongst some others, I picked up these Asda/Marstons EPA at a £1 a pop.
> If it's no good, my less discerning companions won't be bothered.
> 3.6% so at the very least it can be an early evening session starter.
> 
> View attachment 83579



I had a bottle a while back. It was perfectly OK as I recall. Here's my photo....not as nice as yours though as mine doesn't have what seems to be a rather blurry, dusky pink balloon in it


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Mar 2015)

Had a few of these on saterday while watching England.
not a bad session ale
http://www.bluemonkeybrewery.com/beers/original


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Mar 2015)

theclaud said:


> Not seen that one, and one of my locals does a lot of Oakham Ales. They must be Herbie Hancock fans...




Did I ever mention the time I saw Herbie Hancock 'live', fûckinwasteofaneveningthatwas....


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Mar 2015)

meta lon said:


> Had a few of these on saterday while watching England.
> not a bad session ale
> http://www.bluemonkeybrewery.com/beers/original


It's been a while, but BG Sips and Ape Ale are both good from them, as I recall.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Mar 2015)

Stopped at a service station on the M6 that had a farm shop, yes a farm shop. Anyway they had a ton of funky looking beer so I picked half a doz I hadn't tried before. Will report on the Yumtusometer ratings slaters. Shlurp.


----------



## User169 (25 Mar 2015)

Raspberry sour from Cantillon. Lovely!


----------



## theclaud (25 Mar 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Stopped at a service station on the M6 that had a farm shop, yes a farm shop. Anyway they had a ton of funky looking beer so I picked half a doz I hadn't tried before. Will report on the Yumtusometer ratings slaters. Shlurp.
> 
> View attachment 83692



Was that Tebay? They do excellent pies too!


----------



## Crackle (25 Mar 2015)

Tebay - shite coffee.


----------



## Crackle (25 Mar 2015)

And they run the Rheged centre. That serves shite coffee too. I'm sensing a theme.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Mar 2015)

theclaud said:


> Was that Tebay? They do excellent pies too!



It was, it was like why aren't all service stations like this rather than shïtty malls full of Starbucks and Krispy Kreme heart disease.


----------



## User169 (26 Mar 2015)

Hopportunity Knocks - decent enough IPA from Oregon.


----------



## User169 (27 Mar 2015)

On this day, 1881 – Rioting takes place in Basingstoke to protest against the daily vociferous promotion of Teetotalism by the Salvation Army.

I shall raise a glass to the Massaganians this evening.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> On this day, 1881 – Rioting takes place in Basingstoke to protest against the daily vociferous promotion of Teetotalism by the Salvation Army.
> 
> I shall raise a glass to the Massaganians this evening.



You need to get really pissed and stone some houses if you're offering meaningful support.


----------



## User169 (27 Mar 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You need to get really pissed and stone some houses if you're offering meaningful support.



The dude that owns the local beer shop and one of the bars I like has recently moved into the old Sally Army building - not sure I really want to put his windows out!


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2015)

Morrisons picked marstons stout.







Not bad, not a lot going on but pleasant. i only had a sip, the rest was destined for the steak and ale pie. Get two next time, don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Mar 2015)

Just had a few of these...bit errr on first swig then gimme some more NICE beer

http://www.robinsonsbrewery.com/catalog/product/view/id/97/category/22/


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> Morrisons picked marstons stout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about a nice aubergine and chickpea pie?


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> How about a nice aubergine and chickpea pie?


I think you know the answer to that.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> I think you know the answer to that.



Is it yumtus?


----------



## srw (27 Mar 2015)

http://directory.getbucks.co.uk/company/629118670426112

This appears to be new, and has opened right next door to the station before mine. I don't know if it does takeaways - a quick peek through the window (barrels stacked behind a bar, big notice saying "Beer served by the third-pint") makes it look like a drink-in place. But if it does....

How many pints can I get away with if I get off at Chalfont and Latimer, and cycle home from there? It's about 2 miles, and slightly uphill all the way.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Mar 2015)

Just had a bottle of Hooky Best, shlurp...


----------



## accountantpete (27 Mar 2015)

Sold some stuff for a neighbour on fleabay and got a Shepherd Neame gift box for my troubles 

Includes a very nice Late Red


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Mar 2015)

M6 special, Fell Brewery, nice hoppy pale ale, late bung in of hops gives it more of a flowery hoppy kind of thing without being overly bitter, quite a fresh taste, very good!


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Mar 2015)

Nice beer and food at the Bell at Beachampton ..Milton Keynes. Lots of good road biking around here too


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Mar 2015)

Allendale M6 Black IPA:
Hops - chinook, summit, centennial, citra.
Malt - pale ale, munich, caramalt, carafa III.
Lovely roasty malty beer with a long bitter finish.


----------



## User169 (28 Mar 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Allendale M6 Black IPA:
> Hops - chinook, summit, centennial, citra.
> Malt - pale ale, munich, caramalt, carafa III.
> Lovely roasty malty beer with a long bitter finish.
> ...



Busy day rearranging your CDs, 3BM?!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Busy day rearranging your CDs, 3BM?!



Busy ripping my way into the 21st century.


----------



## Crackle (28 Mar 2015)

Picked this up at the Farmers Market: Denbigh Black porter. Last one it was. The bloke mumbled something about mixing up his batch dates but he'd have more next time.






I wasn't expecting much but by jove it's delicious. Chewy it says on their website and it is, as well as malty and sweet and deep.

http://www.bragdydinbych.co.uk/index.html


----------



## User169 (28 Mar 2015)

Aventinus from 2009. Not as much banana, but much more raisin dark fruit compared to the fresh version. Ver ver nice!


----------



## rich p (28 Mar 2015)

I've drunk a load of different ales over the last few days, in the Square and Compass in deepest Dorset
Absolutely superb pub and daily varying ales - some decent Palmers and others I can't remember


----------



## Stephenite (28 Mar 2015)

Which is best? Tune back in later...


----------



## User169 (28 Mar 2015)

Stephenite said:


> Which is best? Tune back in later...



I know the answer to this one - the Nogne!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> Picked this up at the Farmers Market: Denbigh Black porter. Last one it was. The bloke mumbled something about mixing up his batch dates but he'd have more next time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'mon @Crackle, let's see it poured into the glass with a proper head on it


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Mar 2015)

Stephenite said:


> Which is best? Tune back in later...



If it ain't Nogne you've got some serious issues.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> I've drunk a load of different ales over the last few days, in the Square and Compass in deepest Dorset
> Absolutely superb pub and daily varying ales - some decent Palmers and others I can't remember



Freemason's do was it rich?


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> Picked this up at the Farmers Market: Denbigh Black porter. Last one it was. The bloke mumbled something about mixing up his batch dates but he'd have more next time.I wasn't expecting much but by jove it's delicious. Chewy it says on their website and it is, as well as malty and sweet and deep.
> 
> http://www.bragdydinbych.co.uk/index.html


Ooo! I'm over that way soon, and I've not heard of them before - I'll definitely pick some of that up.

Anyroad, Mine for tonight;

Oakham Scarlet Macaw (4.8% abv)






The third Oakham I've tried (moved up the list after @smutchin gave it a glowing review). I'm happy to concur with him. Very hop forward indeed, but with a nicely chosen mixture of tastes, I think. Dominating the whole thing is grapefruit bitterness, with a sweeter mango/peach flavour and a slight fresh, grassy, herbal hint in the background. Unusual, I reckon, for having the complexity in these fresh tastes, rather than in a mixture of fresh/warmer tastes. Wonderful aroma, and a long finish that majors on that grapefruit bitterness. Might not be one for people who like a bit of a caramel/toffee undertone on their hoppier brews, but I like this a lot.

EDIT: Mrs M says "Very nice."


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Mar 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> yeh, yeh - blah, blah, blah...



And yet no mention of what Mrs JtM thinks...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Mar 2015)

and Mrs M?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Mar 2015)

A quick system reset before the next strange brew.


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> And yet no mention of what Mrs JtM thinks...





threebikesmcginty said:


> and Mrs M?



Post now edited, chaps. I'm sure you appreciate that some time is required to deliberate over the verdict given to each beer.


----------



## accountantpete (28 Mar 2015)

The Shepherd Neame tasting goes on - Canterbury Jack is next


----------



## User169 (28 Mar 2015)

Rasputin Eisbock from De Molen. 18%!

Mrs DP says tastes like whisky - I say dribble, dribbleeee...........


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Mar 2015)

She allowed down the boozer?


----------



## nickyboy (28 Mar 2015)

I appear to have reached the age where I have to give my beer to my son. He hadn't organised any so I took pity on him and gave him a bottle of Revisionist Rye Pale Ale and another of Revisionist Dark Pale Ale.
I'll see what tasting notes I can get out of him when I go and pick him up from the party at midnight


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Mar 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I appear to have reached the age where I have to give my beer to my son...



Bin the freeloader.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Mar 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Bin the freeloader.



It's a perfect storm. Not only have I had to give him some of mine, I can't drink any cos I have to pick him up later. Currently drinking Vimto on a Saturday night FFS


----------



## User6179 (28 Mar 2015)

accountantpete said:


> The Shepherd Neame tasting goes on - Canterbury Jack is next
> 
> View attachment 84079



The Likes for the CD , not the Beer


----------



## Stephenite (28 Mar 2015)

Stephenite said:


> Which is best? Tune back in later...


Nothing wrong with my taste buds then. I thought the Nøgne Global Pale Ale was a little too hoppy at first, but balanced out after ten minutes of being open. The Smithwicks was pish in comparison.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Mar 2015)

Stephenite said:


> Nothing wrong with my taste buds then. I thought the Nøgne Global Pale Ale was a little too hoppy at first, but balanced out after ten minutes of being open. The Smithwicks was pish in comparison.



Welcome!


----------



## Stephenite (28 Mar 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Welcome!


Thankyou young padawan.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Mar 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I appear to have reached the age where I have to give my beer to my son. He hadn't organised any so I took pity on him and gave him a bottle of Revisionist Rye Pale Ale and another of Revisionist Dark Pale Ale.
> I'll see what tasting notes I can get out of him when I go and pick him up from the party at midnight



Son's tasting notes: "they were nice, particularly the dark pale ale. Much tastier than the usual lager. My mates were interested in what I was drinking"


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Mar 2015)

M&S Moze.


----------



## rich p (29 Mar 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> M&S Moze.
> 
> View attachment 84129


Fine art!
I'm finding it less interesting than when I first tried it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> Fine art!
> I'm finding it less interesting than when I first tried it.



No, it's OK. Bought Moze, Citra, Amarillo and Cascade to re-evaluate, so far so good.


----------



## theclaud (29 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> *Fine art!*
> I'm finding it less interesting than when I first tried it.


Poncey bollocks, more like.


----------



## rich p (29 Mar 2015)

theclaud said:


> Poncey bollocks, more like.


tautological


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Mar 2015)

Tossers.


----------



## theclaud (29 Mar 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Tossers.


Is that one of Hook Norton's? We don't get it round here.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Mar 2015)

theclaud said:


> Is that one of Hook Norton's? We don't get it round here.



You'll get something...


----------



## jongooligan (29 Mar 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Son's tasting notes: "they were nice, particularly the dark pale ale. Much tastier than the usual lager. My mates were interested in what I was drinking"



Well this is a coincidence, I'm trying to educate my lad to only drink quality alcohol too. So, after picking up a few tips from here we've been down to Tesco's.







Not usually a Greene King fan (bitter tastes like cold tea) but at £1.24 thought it worth a punt and got six.
Intrigued by the Simply IPA. Nothing on the bottle to say who's brewed it other than the illegible sig of the master brewer. Anybody know who's knocking this out for Tesco? Was £1.38 (I think) so another bargain? Won't know 'til I've tasted it.
The other two we tried last week but the lad was so taken with the Revisionist Dark IPA that he'd necked the lot before I got to it, so bought a couple for me this time.
Cheers.


----------



## User169 (29 Mar 2015)

jongooligan said:


> .
> 
> .
> Intrigued by the Simply IPA. Nothing on the bottle to say who's brewed it other than the illegible sig of the master brewer. Anybody know who's knocking this out for Tesco? Was £1.38 (I think) so another bargain? Won't know 'til I've tasted it.
> T.



Marston, Thompson, Evershed.


----------



## smutchin (29 Mar 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Oakham Scarlet Macaw (4.8% abv)
> 
> The third Oakham I've tried (moved up the list after @smutchin gave it a glowing review). I'm happy to concur with him. Very hop forward indeed, but with a nicely chosen mixture of tastes, I think. Dominating the whole thing is grapefruit bitterness, with a sweeter mango/peach flavour and a slight fresh, grassy, herbal hint in the background. Unusual, I reckon, for having the complexity in these fresh tastes, rather than in a mixture of fresh/warmer tastes. Wonderful aroma, and a long finish that majors on that grapefruit bitterness. Might not be one for people who like a bit of a caramel/toffee undertone on their hoppier brews, but I like this a lot.
> 
> EDIT: Mrs M says "Very nice."



I was in Waitrose again today and would have picked up some more but they've gone back up to £2.15, and since unlike @threebikesmcginty I don't have more money than sense, I just got a few Citras at £1.50 instead.


----------



## jongooligan (29 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Marston, Thompson, Evershed.



So could be one of the Revisionists rebadged maybe?

Son says Rye pale is "right tasty". I say Greene King Reserve IPA is flat and tastes like cold tea, hey ho.


----------



## Crackle (29 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> I don't have more money than sense,


I suspect he's only actually got one of them and none of the other.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Mar 2015)

jongooligan said:


> So could be one of the Revisionists rebadged maybe?
> 
> Son says Rye pale is "right tasty". I say Greene King Reserve IPA is flat and tastes like cold tea, hey ho.


It's nice to know when you've set them off on the right path. One of the appreciation of decent beer. Went out for w'tea and had a pint of Punk IPA. I could hardly get it back off my son after I let him have a try. His comment: "Ooh, that's really nice"


----------



## User169 (29 Mar 2015)

Intensify from Gigantic, an Oregan-based brewery. A Belgian-style IPA. Not bad at all - nice herbal hops, almost a menthol flavouur.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

Vedett Extra Blond (5.6% abv)





A freebie today - An ok pilsner-ish lager. Not dreadful, but not amazing either - a solid 6 or 7 out of 10.

Mrs M says: "It was alright."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> I suspect he's only actually got one of them and none of the other.



Sense!? You're the one dressing your dog up with a bike helmet.


----------



## Crackle (29 Mar 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Sense!? You're the one dressing your dog up with a bike helmet.


It wasn't my bike helmet though, I'm not that stupid.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Mar 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Sense!? You're the one dressing your dog up with a bike helmet.


Exactly! 

Everyone knows they just make dog cyclists more likely to take risks, as dog motorists pass them increasingly closely.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Mar 2015)

Eden Brewery Steamin' Best Bitter. I wouldn't have bought had I noticed it had chilli in it which is totally unnecessary, there's a decent ale in there without that kind of nonsense. Nobbers.


----------



## theclaud (29 Mar 2015)

I have free Sunday beer again . Resolution IPA from Dawkins.

Dawkins say:
_Anglo-American IPA with mango aroma and grapefruit flavour, amber gold colour. A powerhouse of a beer with masses of flavour. Using American Cascade, Chinook hops and dry-hopped with Centennial._

TC says: 'Very nice'.


----------



## accountantpete (29 Mar 2015)

Spitfire tonight


----------



## rich p (29 Mar 2015)

theclaud said:


> I have free Sunday beer again . Resolution IPA from Dawkins.
> 
> Dawkins say:
> _Anglo-American IPA with mango aroma and grapefruit flavour, amber gold colour. A powerhouse of a beer with masses of flavour. Using American Cascade, Chinook hops and dry-hopped with Centennial._
> ...


And there is no God


----------



## rich p (29 Mar 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Vedett Extra Blond (5.6% abv)
> 
> View attachment 84143
> 
> ...


My view on blond Vedett is on record upthread but to repeat it would only upset DP
Extra blond I can only despair


----------



## User169 (30 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> My view on blond Vedett is on record upthread but to repeat it would only upset DP
> Extra blond I can only despair



Without looking, something about having had your fill of blondes?!


----------



## User169 (1 Apr 2015)

Smell like a brewery..

https://www.brewdog.com/lowdown/blog/brewdog-fragrances


----------



## Spartak (1 Apr 2015)

Just bought these from the South Hams Brewery shop in Stokenham, South Devon. 






.... always wanted a Wild Blonde ;-)


----------



## User169 (1 Apr 2015)

Belgo-US collaboration. Had it on draft, but first time out the bottle. Belgian yeast with US hopping. Tasty!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Apr 2015)

Stopped in Edinburgh, hotel had Black Isle Organic Porter and rezzie had Arran Dark and Punk IPA, sorted! The porter was a bit cold but nice to get a decent beer in the first place even if it wasn't the porteriest porter ever. Arran Dark was OK. Punk IPA first rate as always. Pics get progressively darker to the point that you can't make anything out for the PIPA.


----------



## User169 (1 Apr 2015)

Right beer chums. Time for DP to take a leave of absence. See you in 2/3 months - maybe. Play nicely!

(Edit: and no I'm not going to prison, just in case you were wondering.)


----------



## rich p (2 Apr 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Right beer chums. Time for DP to take a leave of absence. See you in 2/3 months - maybe. Play nicely!
> 
> (Edit: and no I'm not going to prison, just in case you were wondering.)


Missing you already DP - have fun, hopefully, doing whatever it is, and wherever you're going.


----------



## theclaud (2 Apr 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Right beer chums. Time for DP to take a leave of absence. See you in 2/3 months - maybe. Play nicely!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Apr 2015)




----------



## John the Monkey (2 Apr 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Right beer chums. Time for DP to take a leave of absence. See you in 2/3 months - maybe. Play nicely!
> 
> (Edit: and no I'm not going to prison, just in case you were wondering.)


We're really going to have to up our glassware game.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2015)

Down in that there Laaaandan yesterday. Had a spare hour in Chancery Lane area and popped into Cittie of York, grade II listed, owned by Sam Smiths.

Had a very pleasant pint of Sam Smiths bitter. Chap I was with had their organic lager which he claimed was tasty. Feeling quite beery so I think I'm gonna pop down my local emporium and get a selection later today. Pic to follow (then you can tell me how crap my selection was)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Apr 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> We're really going to have to up our glassware game.



Au contraire, we can f*ck about and pour beer into any old mismatched glass.


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Apr 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Au contraire, we can f*ck about and pour beer into any old mismatched glass.


Well, every cloud, eh?


----------



## rich p (2 Apr 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Well, every cloud, eh?


I never really liked the glass-fascist anyway


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Down in that there Laaaandan yesterday. Had a spare hour in Chancery Lane area and popped into Cittie of York, grade II listed, owned by Sam Smiths.
> 
> Had a very pleasant pint of Sam Smiths bitter. Chap I was with had their organic lager which he claimed was tasty. Feeling quite beery so I think I'm gonna pop down my local emporium and get a selection later today. Pic to follow (then you can tell me how crap my selection was)


My favourite pub when I lived in Altrincham was a Sam Smiths one - I used to like their IPA in particular (this was back in the early '90s).


----------



## Soltydog (2 Apr 2015)

It's that time of year again


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2015)

Here's the selection purchased this afternoon






The only one I've had before is the Dobber which was excellent so I'm looking forward to trying these


----------



## jongooligan (2 Apr 2015)

Oooh that looks a right interesting selection @nickyboy.
Today we are trying Sharp's Wolf Rock _Exceptional _Red IPA (their italics) and Marstons Old Empire IPA.
The Marston's has caused a bit of a controversy as they were one of the signatories to the letter supporting the Conservatives in the Telegraph and the more left leaning members of the family are refusing to drink it. Don't think it will go to waste though.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2015)

jongooligan said:


> Oooh that looks a right interesting selection @nickyboy.
> Today we are trying Sharp's Wolf Rock _Exceptional _Red IPA (their italics) and Marstons Old Empire IPA.
> The Marston's has caused a bit of a controversy as they were one of the signatories to the letter supporting the Conservatives in the Telegraph and the more left leaning members of the family are refusing to drink it. Don't think it will go to waste though.



I'm more than happy to compromise my political beliefs if there's decent beer on offer. Send it down here if you can't bear to drink it

In fact I suspect my vote could be bought with enough bottles of Marble Dobber


----------



## jongooligan (2 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I'm more than happy to compromise my political beliefs if there's decent beer on offer. Send it down here if you can't bear to drink it
> 
> In fact I suspect my vote could be bought with enough bottles of Marble Dobber



Right, I'm going to have to spread my wings. No more Tesco. Where do you get stuff like Dobber? Anybody got any recommendations for NE beer shops or internet shops?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Apr 2015)

Schneider Weisse at Ray White's gaff le Manoir innit.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2015)

jongooligan said:


> Right, I'm going to have to spread my wings. No more Tesco. Where do you get stuff like Dobber? Anybody got any recommendations for NE beer shops or internet shops?



Like you I've bought my fair share from Tesco and will continue to do so. A shop opened in Glossop that specialised in fancy beers and highfaluitin' wines. If somewhere like Glossop has one, there must be one near you I would have thought


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Apr 2015)

jongooligan said:


> The Marston's has caused a bit of a controversy as they were one of the signatories to the letter supporting the Conservatives in the Telegraph and the more left leaning members of the family are refusing to drink it.



Good on them.
I shall add Marston's my list of Tory nobbers.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Apr 2015)

Politics aside, I don't drink Marston's because it's dull shïte.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Apr 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Politics aside, I don't drink Marston's because it's dull shïte.


Generally I'd agree but Marstons own Jennings and as of a few days ago, Thwaites, which I'm not giving up coz of some political codswallop.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Apr 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Generally I'd agree but Marstons own Jennings and as of a few days ago, Thwaites, which I'm not giving up coz of some political codswallop.



It doesn't matter anyway, we said we'd boycott Thornbridge because of their unsavoury A4e practices and it turns out that was just me, everyone else carried on as usual.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It doesn't matter anyway, we said we'd boycott Thornbridge because of their unsavoury A4e practices and it turns out that was just me, everyone else carried on as usual.


Having tried their LEroica ale I'm quite happy to join your boycott


----------



## rich p (2 Apr 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Schneider Weisse at Ray White's gaff le Manoir innit.
> 
> View attachment 84508


Try the Tap 6 too !


----------



## srw (2 Apr 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Schneider Weisse at Ray White's gaff le Manoir innit.
> 
> View attachment 84508


But Schneider Weisse is dull industrialised stuff. Probably the best of a bad bunch if you're in a typical bierkeller and there's no Starkbier on the list, but nothing to write home about.

Munich does produce good stuff too - the airport has its own brewery, with outlets in the central courtyard and also Airside in terminal 2. There are unfiltered Dunkel, Weiss and Helles, as well as a pretty good filtered Pilsner. In the days when I flew Lufthansa rather than BA I used to try and get to the airport early enough to have a beer outside, then another one inside the terminal. These days I have to put up with the tiny terminal 1 building serving non-Schengen countries with its two shops and one low-quality food hall.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Apr 2015)

Had a couple of Breakspeer beers with the pub meal tonight..ok I guess,but we only poped out for a quick feed at the local. Weak at 3.4% but car freindly I spose


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Apr 2015)

rich p said:


> Try the Tap 6 too !



I only posted that to show off where I was troughing down, shallow moi?


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I only posted that to show off where I was troughing down, shallow moi?


I thought it was a Harvester in Ilkeston.

The Tap 6 Unser Aventinus is a seriously beautiful dark ale though!

p.s. He's not really French with that faux, exaggerated accent, you know. He comes from Barnsley.


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I only posted that to show off where I was troughing down, shallow moi?


BTW, I assume it was on expenses or was it a special treat for you 60th?


----------



## srw (3 Apr 2015)

Yesterday was interesting. With only a couple of days to go I rather spectacularly broke my no-drinking-during-Lent-except-by-prior-agreement resolution. The longest-serving member of my team was leaving, so we went out to the Lamb in Ledenhall Market, and I had

Brains SA (OK, but not very well-kept - everyone else in the pub was drinking the Youngs Bitter)
Youngs London Stout (very good - proper depth of burnt malty flavour to counteract the heavy hopping. What Guinness should be but never is)
A bottle of Double Chocolate Stout (as predictably delicious as ever)
A small bottle of Ram Rod (good - a fruity contrast to the chocolatey stout)

And then in the evening I stopped off in M&S for bread and milk, and somehow a bottle of Cornish IPA (St Austell Brewery) found its way into my basket. A very good beer, rather bitterer than my usual taste, but it went extremely well with my cold roast lamb sandwich.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Apr 2015)

rich p said:


> He comes from Barnsley.



I'm not so sure but there's one litmus test to prove one way or the other

Was this on the menu: cotelette d'agneau de Barnsley?





Can take the man out of Barnsley etc etc


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Apr 2015)

rich p said:


> BTW, I assume it was on expenses or was it a special treat for you 60th?



I was getting on for 60 by the time we finished, 4 hours to get through 7 courses, good though. Bit of an effort to make it to the pub with the beer chums in the evening.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Apr 2015)

Oh yeah, Duvel is £1.75 a bottle in Sainos folks, buy buy buy!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Apr 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Oh yeah, Duvel is £1.75 a bottle in Sainos folks, buy buy buy!



Just had one, it's pretty good. All the better for being in a matching glass.


----------



## theclaud (3 Apr 2015)

I stole a glass from the F**kwit & Firkin (or whatever it's called) last night.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> I stole a glass from the F**kwit & Firkin (or whatever it's called) last night.



Rite of passage innit?

I still have a pint glass I got Mrs N to stick in her handbag 25 years ago. Beer tastes better in a lifted glass, hope you'll find the same


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Apr 2015)

I haven't stolen a glass for year, nicked a Brewdog one for DP and I pinched one in Germany last October.


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> I stole a glass from the F**kwit & Firkin (or whatever it's called) last night.


Free beer and now free glass!
You really have gone native down there, girl.


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2015)

It's a bank holiday and the sun goes over the yardarm earlier.
An homage to the late lamented DP I've cracked open a Tap 6 Unser Aventinus. Bloody marvellous, whatever that bloke srw says.


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2015)

Free free to add commas and grammar and stuff to the above.
I cba


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Apr 2015)

What flavour crinkly crisps are they?


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> What flavour crinkly crisps are they?


Cheddar cheese - the posh ones, not the old cheese and onion shíte.


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2015)

p.s. It's Santander online banking


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Apr 2015)

rich p said:


> p.s. It's Santander online banking



Already hacked the f*cker pal, you're cleaned out.


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Already hacked the f*cker pal, you're cleaned out.


So no more fags till next week's pocket money then


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Apr 2015)

Few pints of Old Lubrication today..nice
http://www.perfectpint.co.uk/real-ale-beers-info/2869/Daleside-Brewery/Old-Lubrication


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Apr 2015)

Williams Brothers Brewery "Caesar Augustus" (4.1% abv)






A present from a pal of mine for some help with his bike. This beer is billed as a Lager/IPA hybrid. I'm not convinced that the lager taste is present to a great degree, although there's a hint of lager-ish freshness every so often. The taste definitely majors on the IPA hops, with a pretty bitter main note, with a fair bit of grapefruity citrus-ness, and some peachy sweetness in there too. I don't get the floral stuff one of the reviews mentions, but I suspect I'm an unsubtle philistine. As for the beer, I'm not sure it's quite as unusual as its description would have you believe, but it is very nice indeed, and makes me want to try more of the Williams Brothers range - I'd be interested to see how they do a "proper" IPA, for one thing, as this is so good.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."

BONUS REVIEW:
Youngest M says "It's alright" (while shrugging).


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Apr 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Williams Brothers Brewery "Caesar Augustus" (4.1% abv)
> 
> View attachment 84644
> 
> ...



I rate Wms Bros, they have some decent beers in their range.


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Youngest M says "It's alright" (while shrugging).



High praise indeed. At least, on a par with Mrs M's insightful bon mots


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2015)

I'm doing a Tap 5 now in 'homage' to the unlate and unlamented 3BM, and his mate, Ray White.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Apr 2015)

rich p said:


> I'm doing a Tap 5 now in 'homage' to the unlate and unlamented 3BM, and his mate, Ray White.



I thought, to my unsophisticated palete, the Schni Wei I had was pretty good. I noticed afterwards they had Westmalle Dub which is a top tenner for me but hey-ho...


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> unsophisticated palet


unsophisticated my arse!
p.s. WTF is a palet?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Apr 2015)

rich p said:


> unsophisticated my arse!
> p.s. WTF is a palet?





rich p said:


> Free free to add commas and grammar and stuff to the above.
> I cba



Blow it out you ass...


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> palete


WTF is a palete?  Are you teasing me?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Apr 2015)

rich p said:


> WTF is a palete?  Are you teasing me?



Bollocks. Palate. Daffodil.


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Bollocks. Palate. Daffodil.


 I actually LOL-ed and that's a rare thing!


----------



## woofer (3 Apr 2015)

Chuffy said:


> Beer for them as wants it. Who wants what?


Timothy Taylors Landlord Please :-)


----------



## theclaud (4 Apr 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> What flavour crinkly crisps are they?


More importantly, what kind of nobber eats crisps out of a dish at home?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> More importantly, what kind of nobber eats crisps out of a dish at home?



Yeah, what a twat!


----------



## Aperitif (4 Apr 2015)

rich p said:


> I actually LOL-ed and that's a rare thing!


Me too. I think Ed deserves a beer.
I drank Meantime IPA 7.5% last night...£12.50 per 750ml bottle. Stupid prices.
Stupid me...didn't take a photo. It arrived in a champagne bucket too.


----------



## rich p (4 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> More importantly, what kind of nobber eats crisps out of a dish at home?


A futile ploy to stop me eating a whole family pack without getting some exercise walking out to the kitchen


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Apr 2015)

Duvelishness







Twattishness


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Apr 2015)

M&S Amarillo Single Hop






The last of the single hop we have in the beer box, which makes me sad - these have been really nice. Anyway, the Amarillo is good, in the way that the other single hops are good. Not a lot of complexity, but a strong, and tasty flavour. In this case, it's a citrus bitterness with some sweetness in it - as the label says, "Tangerine" comes close to describing it. Really nice, and one of the ones I'd definitely pick up again from this range.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."

Youngest M says: "It was alright, yeah, decent." (while doing something on her 'phone).


----------



## rich p (4 Apr 2015)

A couple of bottles of Kernel Table - one at 3% and one at 3.2%.
I still like this and the flavour belies its low abv.


----------



## nickyboy (4 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Here's the selection purchased this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 84504
> 
> ...


I've managed to drink all these over the past three nights. Here's what I think of them:

The Marble beers are well known and always get great reviews. Excellent, no surprise there. Definitely buy them again

Lindow Cheshire Stout was disappointing. A pale imitation of the real thing. In truth, Revisionist Dark Pale Ale is as good and half the price

Saltaire Pale Ale also disappointing. Nothing wrong with it but, again, Revisionist range is as good and much cheaper

The real surprise was Here Be Monsters Dark Fury. Excellent Stout. Very similar to Titanic Stout if you've ever tried it. It's brewed by a one man band in Holmfirth up the road who only started last year. He has a range of beers that are genuinely hand made (each batch is a little bit different due to messing around with blends of hops and malts). Definitely give the others a try


----------



## srw (4 Apr 2015)

The first fire of Easter was laid, if not lit, as I walked past the church, so I think Lent and abstinence is over.

From left to right, and in drinking order, three counties go head to head.
From Marsh Gibbon, Buckinghamshire, Oxfordshire Ales' Triple B - an imeccable light bitter (3.7%)
From Berkshire, West Berkshire Brewery's Good Old Boy - a very full-flavoured and complex Best that gave much more than its 4% would imply.
And from Oxfordshire (though the wrong end of the county), Hook Norton's Flagship IPA - a 5.3% India Pale Ale that was the perfect accompaniment for the reunion edition of Goodness Gracious Me.

And if that wasn't special enough, the whole thing cost rather less than a fiver from Waitrose - £1.57 (!) for the IPA, £1.87 for the Triple B, and an exorbitant £2.24 for the GOB.

I feel like doing one of those displays that wine journalists do to point out how little of your £5 bottle of wine is spent on the booze.


----------



## srw (4 Apr 2015)

And the answer is....

On the £1.57 500ml bottle of 5.3% Flagship, the VAT is 26p, and the alcohol duty (at 18.37p per %abv per litre) is 49p. Which leaves 82p for the bottle, Mr Waitrose's costs and profit and the beer.


----------



## smutchin (5 Apr 2015)

It's nearly 1.30am. I'm in the kitchen sipping a Bengal Lancer, the boy is in the bathroom emptying some Becks and/or Fosters from his system. That'll learn him.

I've told him he's not going to bed until he's sobered up a bit. God knows how much of that shite he's had but he does look a bit peaky. Next time he goes to a friend's party I shall insist he only drinks proper beer. I'm sure I had better taste in booze when I was not-quite-17.

Kids these days, eh?


----------



## srw (5 Apr 2015)

My evening was rounded off with vicarage drinks - fridge-cold Old Speckled Hen from a can. Suffolk loses hands down compared with the local counties - I'm sure the Hen was much better when it was brewed in Abingdon.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Apr 2015)

rich p said:


> A futile ploy to stop me eating a whole family pack without getting some exercise walking out to the kitchen


This too is my secret shame.

Or one of them, anyroad.


----------



## jongooligan (6 Apr 2015)

Went for a ride this morning and did some gardening this afternoon so built up a useful thirst.
First up, Brew Dog Punk IPA - boy says something about "citrus hop flavour" but when I look up I see he is reading the label so he's cheating but it goes down well.
Second up, Pure Ubu, premium amber ale - boy says, "meh" and I have to agree. Maybe it doesn't stand up well against the IPA but I find it inoffensive to the point of blandness.
Third up, Afligem Blonde - boy looks thoughtful for a moment and says, "can you taste bananas dad?" and I can. I'm impressed, not only with the beer but also with the lad.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Apr 2015)

jongooligan said:


> Went for a ride this morning and did some gardening this afternoon so built up a useful thirst.
> First up, Brew Dog Punk IPA - boy says something about "citrus hop flavour" but when I look up I see he is reading the label so he's cheating but it goes down well.
> Second up, Pure Ubu, premium amber ale - boy says, "meh" and I have to agree. Maybe it doesn't stand up well against the IPA but I find it inoffensive to the point of blandness.
> Third up, Afligem Blonde - boy looks thoughtful for a moment and says, "can you taste bananas dad?" and I can. I'm impressed, not only with the beer but also with the lad.



Purity's Mad Goose is worth a try, I think it's excellent, way better than Ubu.


----------



## John the Monkey (7 Apr 2015)

Marston's "New World" IPA (4% abv)

A trip out yesterday, to a "refurbished" old haunt. Sadly, their hand pumps, and well kept local brews seem to have been ditched in favour of taps & keg. (A range from Marstons, and then Guinness, Fosters, Peroni).

The IPA looked like the best bet, so Mrs M and I had that. Some nice hop taste at first, and throughout, bitter and fresh, but not really developing into anything - in fact, the taste loses that hop edge, and becomes a bit watery and chemically, I think, after the initial burst. It's worth looking at other reviews, because people who've drunk this on cask, or in bottles seem to like it more. Anyroad, I thought it was ok, but I'd not one I'd seek out again on this showing.

Mrs M was disgusted at the cost of it (nearly a fiver for a pint and a half), and the lack of stuff from the local brewery. She thought the beer was "Alright".


----------



## jongooligan (7 Apr 2015)

A bit of internet searching has led me to Rehills in the Toon. It's only 100m off my commute so I called in this afternoon for a bit of a browse and armed with a few tips from here, came away with these.






Tried the Wild Goose Chase after mowing the lawn and working up a thirst. Boy says, "Hell no!" with a grimace. I say it's unusually fresh and sour but a bit like a garden pond that's been left too long. Glad I've tried it but can't imagine buying more.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Apr 2015)

In Delphe Post's absence I have gone to great lengths to help you all with some beer/glass correctness.
I have a collection of "many, probably way too many" pics of beers consumed from proper glasses this past weekend in Gent but I need to search through them to get rid of the out-of-focus ones, but I'll give you this evening's offerings, served in proper glass (even tho it looks like Cancellara has a pea-sized head). I'll have to make sure that I only ever drink Trappistes Rochefort beer from now on just to be correct.





Apologies for the lack of crisps in the pic.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Apr 2015)

There is a risk that my posting of pics may become dull, it may have even reached that point already; please feel free to inform when I need to tip some savoury snacks into a bowl as an interlude. The first beer of the weekend, consumed in Dulle Griet in Vridjdamarkt which was about 2 minutes walk from the hotel. 





It was "very good"


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Apr 2015)

Duchesse de Bourgogne - crazy taste. Like a sweet red wine that has gone a bit past its best but in beer form. I got 2 bottles in the "2 for 1" happy hour at the hotel (the barman opened an hour early for us so we had a "happy 2 hours"), and tbh one would have done me.


----------



## jongooligan (9 Apr 2015)

My last post was about the beers I'd got from Rehills after picking up some tips from here.
Expected a lot of the Nogne Pale Ale and Marble Dobber and wasn't disappointed, although I was surprised at the soupiness of the Nogne.
The revelation for me was Buxton Brewery Saison. It was light, fruity and aromatic but zesty is the word that best describes it. Perfect for a hot summer day or something to clear your palate between heavier beers.


----------



## nickyboy (9 Apr 2015)

jongooligan said:


> My last post was about the beers I'd got from Rehills after picking up some tips from here.
> Expected a lot of the Nogne Pale Ale and Marble Dobber and wasn't disappointed, although I was surprised at the soupiness of the Nogne.
> The revelation for me was Buxton Brewery Saison. It was light, fruity and aromatic but zesty is the word that best describes it. Perfect for a hot summer day or something to clear your palate between heavier beers.



So we've got the Buxton Brewery and I've discovered Here Be Monsters brewery in Holmfirth

I can feel a Peak District brewery cycling tour coming on. There's another brewery I know of in Wincle but there must be a few dotted around this area. Hmmmm......it might work


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Apr 2015)

I may have stumbled on a new favourite...nice

http://www.staustellbrewery.co.uk/tribute


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (10 Apr 2015)

I'll have a duvel


----------



## nickyboy (10 Apr 2015)

Revisionist range back on at £1.25 at Tesco. I've cleaned them out of Rye Pale Ale and Dark IPA. Great everyday drinking


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Apr 2015)

User said:


> You have an odd understanding of the word secret.


Just don't tell anyone, Adrian, eh.

Great Orme Brewery - Atlantis (5% abv)







Billed as a US style IPA made with British hops, I'd put this closer in taste to a hoppy Golden ale. There's a fair bit of sweetness and caramel in the taste, and it has a balance between the floral, bitter hop taste and the former that's more characteristic of a gold than an IPA. The hops just edge out ahead, and it's nicely drinkable without being dull or thin, but not for anyone expecting a raging hop monster of an IPA.

Mrs M says: "Very Good."


----------



## User169 (14 Apr 2015)

C'mon beer peeps!

You'll all be glad to know I've been uppng my game. No longer is matching glass acceptable - you need the proper beer mat too!

This is St Bernie 12 from2009. Rather fine!


----------



## rich p (14 Apr 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> C'mon beer peeps!
> 
> You'll all be glad to know I've been uppng my game. No longer is matching glass acceptable - you need the proper beer mat too!
> 
> ...


I thought you were banged up for a 3 stretch?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Apr 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> C'mon beer peeps!
> 
> You'll all be glad to know I've been uppng my game. No longer is matching glass acceptable - you need the proper beer mat too!
> 
> ...


Have a bottle and a glass (and Duvel mat) and 3 other beers on the table.


----------



## User169 (14 Apr 2015)

Marmion said:


> Have a bottle and a glass (and Duvel mat) and 3 other beers on the table.
> View attachment 85644



Now that s what am talking about! Good work Marmalade.


----------



## User169 (14 Apr 2015)

rich p said:


> I thought you were banged up for a 3 stretch?



Day release!


----------



## rich p (14 Apr 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Day release!


From The Priory?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Apr 2015)

More glass/bottle co-ordination


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Apr 2015)

I went to a brewery tasting last week and tried 4 new ones, no pics. Good though.

Another new bottled one, First Light, nice, light beer with a good strong hoppy taste, nice combo, good balance.






Flogging off some soon to be out of date Flagship, lovely strong bc IPA, quid a bottle.






Saw this cute little beer delivery motorbike today, rich probably remembers this unusual form of locomotion...


----------



## rich p (14 Apr 2015)

Marmion said:


> More glass/bottle co-ordination
> View attachment 85649


Yeah but being served it like that in a bar in Ghent doesn't really give you any kudos, Marmalade (copyright DP)!


----------



## rich p (14 Apr 2015)

Here's an Innis & Gunn rum cask thingie
Only posted to highlight the La Chouffe glass it's in


----------



## theclaud (15 Apr 2015)

rich p said:


> Here's an Innis & Gunn rum cask thingie
> Only posted to highlight the La Chouffe glass it's in
> View attachment 85655


I'm more concerned about how minging the glass is.


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> I'm more concerned about how minging the glass is.


Sticky bun day at the Rich P household, I reckon.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> I'm more concerned about how minging the glass is.



What do you expect, the bloke's got it resting on some old driftwood crate.


----------



## rich p (15 Apr 2015)

Pah!


----------



## rich p (15 Apr 2015)

A friend of 50 years standing, has reached his 60th birthday today, so I've bought him a selection of ales.
Kwak, Westmalle tripel and dubbel, Maredsous, a coupe of Kernels, and a couple of Schneide Weisse.

We're going to the boozer tonight to celebrate with some more prosaic, trad bitters.


----------



## User482 (16 Apr 2015)

The homebrew took a good six weeks to settle properly, but it's finally ready. And pretty good, if I say so myself, slightly fuller bodied than the previous effort which may be down to the change in yeast. I'll try an IPA next time, I think.


----------



## smutchin (16 Apr 2015)

New one from M&S...







Not bad but not great either. It's a decent hoppy best bitter but using nine types of hop hasn't given it any more than average complexity. 

I would drink it again though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Apr 2015)

Now you'll never guess where I've been to be sure...






3 on the left were a prez. Yumtus.


----------



## Soltydog (17 Apr 2015)

jongooligan said:


> Right, I'm going to have to spread my wings. No more Tesco. Where do you get stuff like Dobber? Anybody got any recommendations for NE beer shops or internet shops?



Try looking at local micro breweries, my local brewery Great Newsome has a small shop (also does mail order) & attends local farmers markets. I'm also lucky to have a local farm shop which stocks beers from several Yorkshire breweries


----------



## Soltydog (17 Apr 2015)

Hull Beer Festival for me this afternoon  I've had a quick perusal at the beer list & I don't reckon I'll get through them all  especially the Yakima at 7.4% & Berserker at 7.5%


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Apr 2015)

I'm drinking a lager, it was a prez! Anyway it's described as a Munich style beer, if I could remember any detail from Oktoberfest I could comment on that. Anyway I guess it's ok as far as this sort of stuff goes.






Non matching glass, balls to that old lag DP.


----------



## jongooligan (17 Apr 2015)

Soltydog said:


> Try looking at local micro breweries, my local brewery Great Newsome has a small shop (also does mail order) & attends local farmers markets. I'm also lucky to have a local farm shop which stocks beers from several Yorkshire breweries



That's a coincidence. We were in the Buck at Maunby the other day and spotted a beer from Great Newsome (East Yorkshire's Hidden Gem). Can't remember what it was but it was right tasty and refreshing.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Apr 2015)

3 pints of breakspeer in the local foodie joint tonight..
pub is awaiting new front of house manager and it shows..Graham has moved from the green man to the Cookoo so we'll be going there next week, if your a pboro resident, take my word on this


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Apr 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Now you'll never guess where I've been to be sure...
> 
> View attachment 85916
> 
> ...


Reminds me of my visit to Belfast for the start of the Giro last year


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Apr 2015)

And in case you are wondering why we were drinking beer, it was raining. And we could see the big screen from where we were standing.




There's always one tho...


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Apr 2015)

Tribute at the local.....laters


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (18 Apr 2015)

I know it's not beer but this is my chosen tipple for tonight, after a long day looking after 2 toddlers.


----------



## theclaud (18 Apr 2015)

sir adrian dangerous said:


> View attachment 86078
> I know it's not beer but


I'll stop you there. The 'Things that are Not Beer' thread is thataway »»».


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (18 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> I'll stop you there. The 'Things that are Not Beer' thread is thataway »»».


I'm having a few stellas as well


----------



## jongooligan (18 Apr 2015)

Tried a pint of Brewdog This.is.lager. It gave me really bad acid reflux, so bad I couldn't drink anything else.


----------



## John the Monkey (18 Apr 2015)

Pub lunch!

So, a half of Brew Dog's "This.Is.Lager." (see what they did there?) Aside from being served too cold for my taste, this was very good - a huge blast of hops at the end of the taste, and very refreshing.

Then, so as not to run dry during the main course, Vale Brewery's "Gravitas" - lovely! A lot of sweet, peachy flavour with an excellent balance of bitter hop flavours too, and somehow accomplishing this while being fairly smooth on the palate. Definitely one to look out for elsewhere.

Anyway, Mrs M and I both felt like a beer with our evening meal, and the beer randomiser delivered this;
Worthington White Shield (5.6% abv)







The first thing to strike me is the colour, a beautiful reddish amber as the evening sun shines though it. The taste is a nicely balanced combination of richer, malty flavours and bitter hops. I think the hops are on the herby, fresh side, whereas the sweeter flavours are less caramelly than they are biscuity. There's a nicely judged, refreshing bitterness in the aftertaste. Really good, and a nice change if you feel a bit overhopped.

Mrs M said of all the beers that they were "Very nice." However, I must point out that on trying "Gravitas", she remarked "Oo, that's lovely" before giving a final verdict, which I think edges it out in front of its competitors today.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Apr 2015)

@shouldbeinbed, your attention please - this is a beer thread, for beer stuff


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Apr 2015)

Rezzie on the Cowley Road, Oxford - bottle of Shotover Brewery pale ale, quite bright and hoppy for a 3.7 beer, not bad at all, I've tasted worse.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Apr 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Rezzie on the Cowley Road, Oxford - bottle of Shotover Brewery pale ale, quite bright and hoppy for a 3.7 beer, not bad at all, I've tasted worse.
> 
> View attachment 86088



Looks like a glass of either dire cider or irn bru next to a gottle of geer


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Apr 2015)

It was fine, it was bottle conditioned, obviously they're not quite as careful with carrying it about hence the slight cloudiness. It tasted pretty good and it wasn't in a plastic beaker!


----------



## srw (18 Apr 2015)

[QUOTE 3651323, member: 259"]Is this the only thread on CC where you're allowed to use the word hence?[/QUOTE]
No. There's a whole section thither yonder in which acceptable English is de rigueur.

Anyway. I dropped in on Les Brassins de St-Malo for a half of the town's eponymous beer. Not at all bad for a strong (7%) craft bière dorée, and I've walked away with a small sampler box as well.

And as channel ports go, it's a peach.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Apr 2015)

"peach" is another word which may have strong associations with the nobbery of this thread. And southern ponces.


----------



## User169 (19 Apr 2015)

Time to get the proper thread back on top and leave the others to macro lager and beer pellets (lol!).

I was in Maastricht yesterday. A nice
100km ride taking in the last 2 climbs of the Amstel Gold course. Also spotted the Lotto Jumbo team out on a recce.

Then lunch...Cuvee Delphine from De Struise, a fantastic bourbon barrel aged stout. I can never resist this when I see it. 

It's named after the King of Belgium's illegitimate daughter and she designed the art work for the label.


----------



## Crackle (19 Apr 2015)

Marmion said:


> And in case you are wondering why we were drinking beer, it was raining. And we could see the big screen from where we were standing.
> View attachment 86052
> 
> There's always one tho...
> ...


Looks like your summer has arrived already.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Apr 2015)

Hook Norton First Light, a lovely pale ale with excellent hoppiness - first rate stuff. Complimented with some over-salted snacks served nobber stylee.






Ponce on!


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Apr 2015)

Co,op were selling these at 3 bottles for a fiver..I like southwold on draught and its very nice out of a bottle too


http://lovelypackage.com/adnams-southwold-bitter/


----------



## Doseone (19 Apr 2015)

Am off to Brussells for a few days at the end of the week. Can't wait. Any last minute recommendations?


----------



## User169 (19 Apr 2015)

Doseone said:


> Am off to Brussells for a few days at the end of the week. Can't wait. Any last minute recommendations?



Cantillon - a short walk from the Grand Place and one of the worlds great breweries!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Apr 2015)

Hilden NI hoppy beer. Pretty underwhelming really.


----------



## rich p (19 Apr 2015)

Burning Sky is a local little brewery which does some interesting stuff. It's not always a hit but worth it for the majority of hits.
This Cuvee is a hit. Towards a hint of cider. The label mentions lambic and saison which is on the edge of my sourness range. No.1 son loved it - and paid for it!


----------



## Crackle (19 Apr 2015)

Local brewery. Seeing their van on the road more and more so they must be doing well. Stout, bit to fine a carbonation for me, didn't quite suit the taste but overall, not bad.






What we need is a phone app that just adds the piccies automatically.


----------



## User169 (19 Apr 2015)

rich p said:


> Burning Sky is a local little brewery which does some interesting stuff. It's not always a hit but worth it for the majority of hits.
> This Cuvee is a hit. Towards a hint of cider. The label mentions lambic and saison which is on the edge of my sourness range. No.1 son loved it - and paid for it!
> 
> View attachment 86243



Seen a few bottles here, but it's blimmin pricey! Sounds like my sort of stuff though.


----------



## rich p (19 Apr 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Seen a few bottles here, but it's blimmin pricey! Sounds like my sort of stuff though.


It's right up your strasse, DP. I think this bottle was about 9 quid for 75cl which is more his price range than mine!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 Apr 2015)

Hello Beer thread.

I found this the other day and quite like it






I'm not sure from my accidental spin off thread but I think it comes in pellet form that you could fire at slugs because its from a mainstream brewery. 

Any way up, I was expecting it to be more hoppy and not as light as it is.


----------



## User169 (19 Apr 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Hello Beer thread.
> 
> I found this the other day and quite like it
> 
> ...



LOL! Keep up the quality posting


----------



## User169 (19 Apr 2015)

I take it you all got the revised memo.

Jaipur cranked up to 10 (Thornbridge has its 10th anniversary this year). Not sure it really works - ithe alcohol is too prominent for me.


----------



## nickyboy (19 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> I'll stop you there. The 'Things that are Not Beer' thread is thataway »»».



It was a close run thing but Pharaoh Lager just about qualifies for the beer thread

Cold and wet that's about all that can be said for it. Mojitos were immeasurably better


----------



## User169 (21 Apr 2015)

Pannepot. Quite a fresh one and a bit tart.


----------



## User169 (22 Apr 2015)

BrewDog launches latest crowdfunding campaign - this time to raise 25 million squids!!

https://www.brewdog.com/lowdown/blog/equity-for-punks-iv


----------



## User169 (22 Apr 2015)

I'm having to work hard to keep on top of the renegade thread!

This is Struiselensis from De Struise, a soured bourbon barrel aged blonde ale. Dug up from the cellar - what a find!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Apr 2015)

Pristine label!

Will report tomoz...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Apr 2015)

Mini beer festival last night for St George's day. I had the Stiff Upper Lip, very nice light ale, Ale St George, nice but not piney, St G and the Drag, pretty good bitter and Generation, totally different from when I'd tried it previously, strange on first taste but settled down quite nicely into a half decent beer.

No pics but here's the crib sheet...


----------



## User169 (24 Apr 2015)

My hop is coming on...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Apr 2015)

Got some barley on the go too, DP?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Apr 2015)

Flagship IPA, apparently IPA was originally brewed like this, strong and hoppy, to survive the long ship voyage over to India where it was intended for the troops stationed there...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Apr 2015)

This evening I has had "Bitter and Twisted" x 2, Kwak and MacChouffe

No glass fashion


----------



## srw (24 Apr 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Flagship IPA, apparently IPA was originally brewed like this, strong and hoppy, to survive the long ship voyage over to India where it was intended for the troops stationed there...
> 
> View attachment 86719


Have you been reading the upstart beer thread, 3BM?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Apr 2015)

Marmion said:


> This evening I has had "Bitter and Twisted" x 2, Kwak and MacChouffe
> 
> No glass fashion



Nice combo, me likee.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Apr 2015)

srw said:


> Have you been reading the upstart beer thread, 3BM?



Yes!


----------



## srw (25 Apr 2015)

I've just cracked open the first of the six bottles I picked up from Les Brassins de Saint-Malo (http://www.lesbrassinsdesaintmalo.com/accueil.aspx). This one is La Port Malo, a "biere blonde artisanale" - aka a craft lager, bottle-conditioned. Top-notch - a yellow beer that tastes of something and is worth drinking.

So St-Malo the ferry trip - vaut la visite
St-Malo the beer - vaut la détour
St-Malo the town - vaut la journée


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Apr 2015)

Two larger than average non-gender specific persons - 88


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Apr 2015)

Another trip out.

We tried;
Polar Eclipse (Beartown Brewery, 4.8% abv)
I liked this one very much - billed as a Porter/Stout, I thought it probably tended more to the former, not quite as heavy and rich as a stout. Good smoky, treacly flavours, and a nice bitter finish.

Cosmic (Blackhole Brewery, 4.2% abv)
This didn't grab me at first, but I warmed to it the further down the glass I got. Predominantly nutty, I think, with a fairly powerful bitter finish.


----------



## User169 (26 Apr 2015)

Not the most sophisticated beer - but if you just want a mouth puckering hop bomb, Jack Hammer's as good as any....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Apr 2015)

4 newbies from M&S, there were some others but Mrs McG might have commented as I bought a few continental beers in town yesterday, I figured 4 was as enough without looking too greedy,

The Sambrook Rye is pretty good, a nice malty bitter beer. It's says serve chilled, I don't think so, it's cool which is enough.

Sadly I won't be able to comment on the Windsor & Eton Island Hopper as I knocked it off the counter top 30 seconds after I took the pic. I was looking forward to that one as I've been to their brewery a couple of times and not only is their beer very good but they're fine fellows too.


----------



## User169 (26 Apr 2015)

Bank holiday weekend here! 

So, In-Tents India Pale Lager from Base Camp Brewing from Portland Oregon.

Pretty good. Tastes like a hoppy Vienna lager. Funky bottle-shaped can too.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Apr 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Bank holiday weekend here!
> 
> So...



As if that makes any difference!


----------



## jongooligan (26 Apr 2015)

Me n the lad seem to be stuck in a Punk IPA rut. There's worse places to be.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Apr 2015)

Grottenbier and a St Bernie 6. Hic.


----------



## srw (27 Apr 2015)

Meantime Pale Ale at Heathrow. Meh. Lager with extra hop.


----------



## srw (27 Apr 2015)

jongooligan said:


> Me n the lad seem to be stuck in a Punk IPA rut. There's worse places to be.


But not many. Double meh. Lager with too much extra hop.






Time to see if I have time for another half.


----------



## srw (27 Apr 2015)

Yup. The Windsor & Eton lager only ran to a third, so I had to make do with a half of Broadside. Very nice, as a discerning drinker might say.

Why can't Heathrow make an app that can alert you when your gate is called?

Wish me luck - I'm off to the lands of the Rheinheitgebot and of Peroni.


----------



## srw (27 Apr 2015)

Whoa, that was odd. First I discover that wearing reading glasses and being unable to see the beer taps clearly makes you feel very drunk, and then I hear the In Paradisum from the Fauré Requiem playing in the Gents. A slightly more sensitive choice of "keep calm" music would be appreciated...

[Edit]
Mozart concerto for flute. That's better, even if C gates are a hellish schlep.


----------



## Doseone (28 Apr 2015)

Just come back from Brussels - great city, loved it and I don't think I had a beer I didn't like, but if I had to pick a favourite it would be Tongerlo Blond. Or Ramee Blond.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Apr 2015)

Hey DP have you tried Schneider Tap X?


----------



## User169 (28 Apr 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hey DP have you tried Schneider Tap X?



Which one, 3BM? I think they use Tap X for a number of different "specials".


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Apr 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Which one, 3BM? I think they use Tap X for a number of different "specials".



Ah, looks like this year's special, it's at an acceptable price point too!

http://www.beermerchants.com/schnei...125613521&mc_cid=8b96d3f2cd&mc_eid=271628946e


----------



## User169 (28 Apr 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ah, looks like this year's special, it's at an acceptable price point too!
> 
> http://www.beermerchants.com/schneider-tapx-mathilda-soleil.html?utm_source=Beermerchants+Amazing+Newsletter!&utm_campaign=8b96d3f2cd-bhweekend&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_2e57bbd9d2-8b96d3f2cd-125613521&mc_cid=8b96d3f2cd&mc_eid=271628946e



Hadn't seen that one! I'll keep a look out for it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Apr 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Sadly I won't be able to comment on the Windsor & Eton Island Hopper as I knocked it off the counter top 30 seconds after I took the pic.



Spilling your own pint? I hope you punched yourself in the gob and shouted something in a cockney accent.


----------



## User169 (29 Apr 2015)

Been sick for a couple of days, so am finally resorting to pharmaceuticals...






This is a mash-up of various DeMo barrel aged imp stouts. The whisky notes ate soothing my achy parts!!


----------



## nickyboy (30 Apr 2015)

Went a bit mad last night on Asda "click and collect". I had been fancying buying some Titanic Stout but I found only Waitrose stock it. Suggested alternative was Shepherd Neame Double Stout; available at Asda

Never done click and collect before. You have to spend £25. So I bought 9 x Shepherd Neame Double Stout, 3 x Marstons Old Empire IPA, 3 x Shepherd Neame 1698 Ale. I've had the IPA before and it was OK. The Ale is 6.5% which sounds like fun. The Stout gets v good reviews

Looking forward to the weekend now! Will report back


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 May 2015)

Out in Edinburgh, finished the evening with a nice find, the barman asked me if I'd tried this before, ha!






Findog did the biz for me at 22-1 on the nose in the last race at Mussleburgh - the drinks are on me!


----------



## nickyboy (2 May 2015)

£25 gets you quite a lot of beer from Asda






You just rock up at the store with your collection number/qr code, pop it in the terminal and they bring the stuff to your car. It's like drivethru shopping. They couldn't complete my order for 9 x Double Stout so it seems I've completely cleaned out an Asda Superstore. Quite proud of this. Oh, and they're all £1.66 a bottle (3 for a fiver) which is great value

Currently enjoying the Double Stout. A real stout with powerful coffee and bitter chocolate. But also with an interesting sweetness to counterbalance it, almost plummy. Mrs N reckons "ugh, horrible, far too bitter and with a strange aftertaste"

Edit - now moved onto the Old Engish IPA. Not great. Over carbonated and not enough hop complexity

Further Edit - 1698 is a very nice strong ale. Bottle conditioned so much more complex than the IPA. Interesting bubblegum nose with hoppy, caramelly taste

So I'll definitely buy the Stout and 1698 again (especially at the Asda prices). The IPA I'll give a swerve


----------



## John the Monkey (2 May 2015)

Heavy Industry "77" (4.9% abv)






Those of you with the long, accurate memories that beer drinkers are justly famed for (or the ability to turn back to page 393) will remember that Heavy Industry's "Collaborator" is a particular favourite of mine. This is another of their brews, recommended by the chap in Vinomondo Conwy.

A gorgeous floral hop aroma to start, with grapefruity citrus, and slightly floral hops as the main taste, with a biscuity undertone balancing them. Finishes with the citrus bitterness, and a slight toffee note, I reckon. Lovely stuff.

Mrs M says: "Very nice. I like that."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Spilling your own pint? I hope you punched yourself in the gob and shouted something in a cockney accent.



I've bought another one, I've learned my lesson this time though after the violence and swearing last time.


----------



## Stephenite (2 May 2015)

Tonight was the first joggle for a month due to the new addition to the family. What better recovery than to neck a fruity blonde.


----------



## theclaud (3 May 2015)

Tonight's Free Beer (paging @rich p) is Oakham JHB. Very good, if a bit light and sessiony for a nightcap. Gift horses, and all that.


----------



## Hitchington (3 May 2015)

Went here yesterday lunchtime: http://www.templebrewhouse.com/about-us. Well worth visiting if you're ever in the Temple/Aldwych area.

The Calcutta Club was particularly good.


----------



## rich p (3 May 2015)

I had a jaunt with la belle Claudine last week - calm down at the back in deepest, lumpy Shropshire and E Wales. As a mid-afternoon recarb we indulged in a couple of pints in the pub attached to the Three Tuns brewery in Bishops Castle.
We also had a couple or three in a pub in The Mumbles, whose name escapes me!
These weren't half bad...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 May 2015)

M&S Jester IPA, another Adnams beer, this time using jester hops, nice floral aroma, quite a subtle hop flavour, lightish finish. I've tasted worse.






I'm jester girl that can't say no...


----------



## rich p (3 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm jester girl that can't say no...


Half right, you big blouse...


----------



## theclaud (3 May 2015)

rich p said:


> I had a jaunt with la belle Claudine last week - calm down at the back in deepest, lumpy Shropshire and E Wales. As a mid-afternoon recarb we indulged in a couple of pints in the pub attached to the Three Tuns brewery in Bishops Castle.
> We also had a couple or three in a pub in The Mumbles, whose name escapes me!
> These weren't half bad...
> View attachment 87634
> View attachment 87633


Good camera skills, Rich.


----------



## rich p (3 May 2015)

theclaud said:


> Good camera skills, Rich.


It's art, TC.
People will pay indecent amounts of money for my oeuvre when I'm dead.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 May 2015)

rich p said:


> It's art, TC.
> People will pay indecent amounts of money for my oeuvre when I'm dead.



I'm in, when are you gonna do the decent thing and pop your clogs then.


----------



## Dayvo (3 May 2015)

theclaud said:


> Good camera skills, Rich.



I hope his CAMRA skills are better.


----------



## Dayvo (3 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm in, when are you gonna do the decent thing and pop your clogs then.



We can arrange it!


----------



## John the Monkey (3 May 2015)

Staffordshire Brewery Rudyard Ruby (4.8% abv)






A rich, smoky, fruity beer - almost shading into stout/porter territory (and it pours very dark), although the rich fruitiness is much more pronounced than the smoky flavour. A little bit of hop bitterness in the taste too, I think, but as an undertone.

Mrs M says: "Very nice, a bit of coffee in the taste ."


----------



## rich p (3 May 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Staffordshire Brewery Rudyard Ruby (4.8% abv)
> 
> View attachment 87671
> 
> ...


She's getting a bit gobby these days, JtM


----------



## rich p (3 May 2015)

These Sirens were very nice too...
The Liquid Monstrous particularly - a treacly, malty thingummybob


----------



## John the Monkey (3 May 2015)

rich p said:


> View attachment 87695


What splendid glassware!


----------



## John the Monkey (4 May 2015)

The Celt Experience "Golden Age" (4.2% abv)






Very hoppy indeed, with a mix of grapefruit and tangerine/peach flavours, and a lingering, refreshing bitter aftertaste. Really nice.

Mrs M says: "Very good, 9 out of ten."


----------



## theclaud (4 May 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> The Celt Experience "Golden Age" (4.2% abv)
> View attachment 87795
> 
> 
> ...



Mrs M knows her stuff. It's great on draught, too. The best of the now ubiquitous golden ales, for my money.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 May 2015)

theclaud said:


> Mrs M knows her stuff. It's great on draught, too. The best of the now ubiquitous golden ales, for my money.



If it's your money, mine's a pint.


----------



## rich p (4 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> If it's your money, mine's a pint.


You know she gets free beer, right?
It's the best for her virtual money.


----------



## theclaud (4 May 2015)

rich p said:


> You know she gets free beer, right?
> It's the best for her virtual money.


I even get free beer at work these days.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 May 2015)

theclaud said:


> I even get free beer at work these days.



Bet that didn't make it beyond your desk...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 May 2015)

Hook Norton Flagship, see beers passim.


----------



## rich p (4 May 2015)

I'm suffering from liver failure, an excess of beer recently or a cold, so I'm having a rare night off. Possibly only a handful those since I was 16 so it had better pay dividends.
Mrs JtM says " You big Jessie" - possibly.


----------



## Dayvo (4 May 2015)

rich p said:


> I'm suffering from liver failure, an excess of beer recently or a cold, so I'm having a rare night off. Possibly only a handful those since I was 16 so it had better pay dividends.
> Mrs JtM says " You big Jessie" - possibly.



Stick to shandies, but not too much RWs.


----------



## rich p (4 May 2015)

Dayvo said:


> shandies


I'd rather be teetotal!!!!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 May 2015)

rich p said:


> I'm suffering from liver failure, an excess of beer recently or a cold, so I'm having a rare night off.



I'm having your share, M&S Black IPA now, George Jones on the stereo too, what more could one ask for.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> ....a mamod steam engine?



That was 35 years ago, I'm _so_ over it.


----------



## John the Monkey (4 May 2015)

rich p said:


> Mrs JtM says " You big Jessie" - possibly.


Eh, she doesn't judge. 

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## User169 (4 May 2015)

Totally been at deaths door the last week - lost 4kgs!! 

Resurrected myself finally for Lang en Kaal (tall and bald), a six year old cognac barrel aged barley wine from DeMo. Stellar stuff - so thick and luxurious!


----------



## User169 (4 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm having your share, M&S Black IPA now, George Jones on the stereo too, what more could one ask for.




I see 3BMs George Jones and raise you a Johnny Paycheck!


View: http://youtu.be/sf3Qgzrvdb8


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I see 3BMs George Jones and raise you a Johnny Paycheck!
> 
> 
> View: http://youtu.be/sf3Qgzrvdb8




*folds*


----------



## nickyboy (5 May 2015)

@theclaud , @rich p was it "Hobgoblin Gold" that we drank in the pub in Llandudno?

Aldi have just started stocking it at the eyewatering price of £1.17/500ml bottle. Might have to buy a few to reminisce


----------



## rich p (5 May 2015)

nickyboy said:


> @theclaud , @rich p was it "Hobgoblin Gold" that we drank in the pub in Llandudno?
> 
> Aldi have just started stocking it at the eyewatering price of £1.17/500ml bottle. Might have to buy a few to reminisce


I believe we settled on that after a bit of experimentation. It was gluggable!


----------



## theclaud (5 May 2015)

nickyboy said:


> @theclaud , @rich p was it "Hobgoblin Gold" that we drank in the pub in Llandudno?
> 
> Aldi have just started stocking it at the eyewatering price of £1.17/500ml bottle. Might have to buy a few to reminisce


That was the one. I imagine the 100-mile freezing wet ride with headwind had some influence on our perceptions of its deliciousness.


----------



## rich p (7 May 2015)

Just to say that my lurgy is ongoing, and I'm now into my 4th day without alcohol, let alone beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 May 2015)

Beer festival tonight. Yumtus.


----------



## User169 (7 May 2015)

The beer chums have just released their latest brew - an Imp Stout. Lots of drop flavour and a hint of bay leaf.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 May 2015)

Tony Hadley out of Spandex Ballet seems like a fairly decent sort of a chap, keep in mind it is in the Telegraph (not that I read it, natch) and it is in the financial section so there's a bit of talk about money and spending and stuff so don't get all sniffy. The main point is he's into brewing beer and on that basis I forgive him for being in a shite band.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...y-I-earn-more-today-than-in-the-Eighties.html


----------



## User169 (7 May 2015)

A porter from a Chinese beer chum (including non-ironic speeling mistoke). He's now moved back to China, but gave me this one before he left. Classic porter flavour - not too strong and perfect carbonation. Very good!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3682812, member: 259"]Banbury? I got a Facebook update about it from my extremely left-wing friend from school. If you see someone about 7 feet tall in a Sabs t-shirt, don't mention that you quite like Tony Hadley![/QUOTE]

Tell him I'm the one with the UKIP bow tie.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 May 2015)

Stone City released an amazingly gorgeous spicey 8.7% Imperial Belgian IPA for May Day, and then re-released their 9.0% Green Goddess Imperial IPA too... which meant it took me a little longer to get home from work the other day than it should have.


----------



## User169 (7 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3682877, member: 259"]That looks great - but that glass is perilously placed![/QUOTE]

It was only there for the foto op!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 May 2015)

Socks - check
Sandals - check
Pewter Tankard - check...


----------



## User169 (7 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Socks - check
> Sandals - check
> Pewter Tankard - check...



Tony Hadley's there in person?!


----------



## Crackle (7 May 2015)

theclaud said:


> That was the one. I imagine the 100-mile freezing wet ride with headwind had some influence on our perceptions of its deliciousness.


No, it's not bad. Definitely going on my Aldi shopping list.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 May 2015)

Morning team!

Ok, quick run down as follows...

First up Celt Experience Bleddyn 1075, 5.6% IPA, strong hop aroma with intense bitter taste, not bad but don't know why I got a pint of this as I usually go half pints, over-excitement I guess.

Next a half of Tiny Rebel Fubar, a red ale, ok but nothing special, a nice description in the notes but it didn't come through in the tasting.

Dark Star Victorian Mild, a deceptively strong mild at 6%, very drinkable.

Now moving into looney territory with a 6.5% 1872 Poter by Elland. This was outstanding, a fine coffee choc aroma which followed into the taste, superb rich intense flavour, as portery as porter gets - perfect!







Put on the warning siren, here comes Russian Rouble, a 7.3% imperial Russian stout. A rich roasty stout, it wasn't overly done and didn't give away its strength, very nice but could have done with a bit more punch in the taste department.






Sampled a couple of beer chums beers and ciders, all pretty good although I can't remember the names of any, there was a fruit cider which was like drinking boiled sweets, yuk, and a special mench for the worst beer of the evening which had the aroma of toilet cleaning fluid and tasting fuggin vile, don't know the name to warn you lot but it just shows that some folks will put stuff out there without a reality check sometimes.


----------



## gavgav (8 May 2015)

I'm off to the Spring Food and Drink festival in Ludlow tomorrow, where there will be circa 200 Real Ales to drink 
I could be very hungover on Sunday.....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 May 2015)

I was in Aldi this evening for the first time in a while and was a bit disappointed at their selection compared to the usual wide range, but managed to pick up a couple of decent ales nonetheless.

Then when I was at the checkout I spotted a poster stating they were having a Scottish Beer Festival starting on Thursday 14th May, so picked up a leaflet.

50 real ales. I said 50 real ales. With a free tasting booklet (perhaps I should have left that bit out and impressed you all with my lyrical brilliance...) But 50 real ales.


----------



## srw (8 May 2015)

There are 50 real ales in Scotland? Cripes. Why don't any of the pubs stock them?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 May 2015)

srw said:


> There are 50 real ales in Scotland? Cripes. Why don't any of the pubs stock them?


They do.

Well, the ones I go to do.


----------



## jongooligan (9 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> a special mench for the worst beer of the evening which had the aroma of toilet cleaning fluid and tasting fuggin vile, don't know the name to warn you lot but it just shows that some folks will put stuff out there without a reality check sometimes.



Ha! Reminds me of some swill my wife stuck under my nose at the Stables Beer Festival last year. It was a brew flavoured with lemon grass. She'd bought it as she was curious to see if it would complement Thai green curry. Guess she only offered it to me as she couldn't finish it. It was absolutely gopping - I couldn't swallow it.
It's good to see brewers using their imagination to innovate but you have to question the palate of the clown who created this. We didn't see anyone finish a glass and the bar staff said they were getting lots of returns. If we never see it again it will be soon enough.


----------



## User169 (9 May 2015)

jongooligan said:


> Ha! Reminds me of some swill my wife stuck under my nose at the Stables Beer Festival last year. It was a brew flavoured with lemon grass. She'd bought it as she was curious to see if it would complement Thai green curry. Guess she only offered it to me as she couldn't finish it. It was absolutely gopping - I couldn't swallow it.
> It's good to see brewers using their imagination to innovate but you have to question the palate of the clown who created this. We didn't see anyone finish a glass and the bar staff said they were getting lots of returns. If we never see it again it will be soon enough.



I've had two brews made with lemongrass - both vile!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> They do.
> 
> Well, the ones I go to do.



I've only failed a couple of times to find decent beer in a Scottish bar and last time that was in a fecking Hard Rock thingy that the folks I was with insisted we go in, I hadn't been in one before and certainly won't again, I was forced to drink Sol FFS. Left to my own devices I'll always sniff out a proper speak-easy.


----------



## User169 (9 May 2015)

@rich p - saw this today and couldn't resist!


----------



## rich p (9 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> @rich p - saw this today and couldn't resist!
> 
> View attachment 88345


Wowzer! I hope it travels well.
I'll be interested to know what you think of it.


----------



## Billy Wizz (9 May 2015)

Just me and the dog, wet out wet inside.
The wife is on a shop weekend ?



Full report later, or maybe tomorrow.


----------



## John the Monkey (9 May 2015)

Billy Wizz said:


> Just me and the dog, wet out wet inside.
> The wife is on a shop weekend ?
> Full report later, or maybe tomorrow.


Bragdy Conwy! If you're looking for more Welsh brews (and haven't tried them already) look out the Heavy Industry brewery, and Bragdy Gogarth (Great Orme Brewery).

Anyway, Mrs M and I are drinking North Wales Brewery's "Abergele Ale" (5.6% abv)

(No picture, sorry).

Interesting one this - a lot more lively than the North Wales Brewery beers we've tried up to now - so much so that I had to call for an emergency glass to contain the overspill as the beer frothed uncontrollaby after opening. I fear poor @Crackle would drown his beer pouring area with this one.

The balance of malt and hops gives it a fresh flavour, which puts me in mind of a slightly more bitter version of those cider ice lollies one used to be able to get. Definitely unusual, and quite refreshing for a 5.6% abv ale, without being massively hoppy - worth trying.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## User169 (9 May 2015)

George! from Mikkeller. A 12% imp stout aged on calvados barrels. Looks like crude oil and is super chocolatety.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 May 2015)

Billy Wizz said:


> Just me and the dog, wet out wet inside.
> The wife is on a shop weekend ?
> View attachment 88347
> Full report later, or maybe tomorrow.


Welsh Pride was what I had in the pub at the end of the Llandudno ride. Very nice on tap I thought.


----------



## John the Monkey (9 May 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Welsh Pride was what I had in the pub at the end of the Llandudno ride. Very nice on tap I thought.


Rampart is the one I'm most familiar with from them, I think - although the place we used to drink it in was "refurbished" and now only has a range of keg from Marstons, alongside Peroni and Guiness.


----------



## gavgav (9 May 2015)

Been to Ludlow Beer Festival today and drunk the following beer, according to my taster card anyhow!!

Corvedale Golden Dale
Rowton Pure Gold
Go Home Half Cocked
Snowdonia Ale
Hammerstone IPA
Station KPA
Yubby
Battlefield Gold
Enville Ale

Also saw a brilliant comic skiffle band called Asparagus and the Kilburn Habit, who were fantastic and brought the house down.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 May 2015)

Kids been to Wales for a week...prezzi time


----------



## theclaud (10 May 2015)

meta lon said:


> Kids been to Wales for a week...prezzi time
> 
> 
> View attachment 88451


Ysgawen is the winner there.


----------



## User169 (10 May 2015)

Just popped a brace of Rochefort 10s - beef stew for dinner tonight!






(Apologies for the Uncle Patrick diversion.)


----------



## John the Monkey (10 May 2015)

theclaud said:


> Ysgawen is the winner there.


Beat me to it, TC - to add my praise though, Ysgawen is a favourite here too, lovely stuff.

If you like something a bit darker and richer, meta, their Dark Side of the Moose is a nice pint too.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 May 2015)

I ted to like mid colour 4% ish session ales if im being picky..tho i do like elgoods mild and a few dark ales and summer lighting..or summer madness as i usually walk badly after a few..light ales give me a thick head for a day,


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 May 2015)

The Thomas Watkins stuff is pretty decent beer too.

I had a Thornbridge beer yesterday, so nah!


----------



## Crackle (10 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Just popped a brace of Rochefort 10s - beef stew for dinner tonight!
> 
> View attachment 88455
> 
> ...


Blimey! I just lob a bottle of Morrisons stout in mine, posh stew.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 May 2015)

Crackle said:


> Blimey! I just lob a bottle of Morrisons stout in mine, posh stew.



I thought he was drinking them as he cooked.


----------



## Crackle (10 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I thought he was drinking them as he cooked.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.......


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 May 2015)

Crackle said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.......



Christ maybe they were an ingredient, the shame!


----------



## Crackle (10 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Christ maybe they were an ingredient, the shame!


I thought one for him, one for the pot, coz that's what I do.


----------



## User169 (10 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Christ maybe they were an ingredient, the shame!



They were the ingredients!! Made a la Belge with slices of mustard-smeared cake on top...






This was the cooks accompaniment...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 May 2015)

Jaipur (prez so naff off) yesterday arvo, Flagship as lawn mowing accompaniment and a big Punk as an après jardin quencher.
















Also got a Saint Petersburg for laters, yumtus.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3687857, member: 259"]Time for another patio? This is getting worse than Brookside![/QUOTE]

Shed base, room for a couple of nobbers.


----------



## User169 (10 May 2015)

Best named beer ever! 

An imp stout aged on sherry barrels from To Ol. Lovely finish to the weekend.


----------



## rich p (11 May 2015)

Lil George's 3rd birthday píss up yesterday. I think a few kids were there too ....
The local wine shop is gradually getting taken over by crafty beers and have recently started to sell Kernel on draught which went down well, along with the Dark Star Hophead, also from the tap.


----------



## User169 (11 May 2015)

My daughter's just been on her holijobs to that Englandshire. Brought me back this handsome chap!


----------



## rich p (11 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> My daughter's just been on her holijobs to that Englandshire. Brought me back this handsome chap!
> 
> View attachment 88625


I heard Jonathan Ross call 3BM, de Ranke once, I think


----------



## rich p (11 May 2015)

I'm still reeling from 3BM's admission that he's a Thornbridge scab...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 May 2015)

rich p said:


> I'm still reeling from 3BM's admission that he's a Thornbridge scab...



Like everyone else, anyway DP said there was a memo, I haven't had the other one yet. I did feel dirty but then as I said it was a gift and it would have been rude to refuse. And f*uck off and mind your own beeswax.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 May 2015)

I wasn't going to have a beer tonight but I might now. I can hear a Duvel calling from the cellar.


----------



## User169 (11 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I wasn't going to have a beer tonight but I might now. I can hear a Duvel calling from the cellar.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 May 2015)

Oh alright...


----------



## Aperitif (11 May 2015)

Topper trumps! Nice that 3BM's shed has a picture of you on the front, Rich. (On the right - normal, on the left - letting off steam in P&L. As JtM's wife might say (but I doubt it) "Very nice."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 May 2015)

Thought I might have one lurking at the back of the cellar. Hook Norton Mild, pours a lovely chestnut colour, decent head fades away quite quickly, reasonable aroma considering it's mild, the taste is a lovely roasted malty flavour, the label suggest hops but it's not very hoppy at all but it doesn't need to be. All in all it's a very good beer, the sort of thing you could merrily chug away at all day, if you weren't working or were public sector.


----------



## User169 (12 May 2015)

Californian sour stout. Insanely lovely - like alcoholic balsamic vinegar.


----------



## theclaud (12 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Insanely lovely - like alcoholic balsamic vinegar.



Sounds weird. I'd give it a go.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 May 2015)

only mayonnaise beer could be worse...


----------



## User169 (12 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> only mayonnaise beer could be worse...



They had "Chocolate Rain" from the same brewery, but 90 euros a bottle is a bit steep on a Tuesday. More of a cheeky Wednesday swifticle!


----------



## theclaud (12 May 2015)

I've stopped off for a pint of Otley on the way home. O1. It's nice enough but more ordinary than I remember. Is it me, or could they be losing their edge?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 May 2015)

theclaud said:


> I've stopped off for a pint of Otley on the way home. O1. It's nice enough but more ordinary than I remember. Is it me, or could they be losing their edge?



I didn't think much of one of theirs a while back... nasty


----------



## srw (12 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Thought I might have one lurking at the back of the cellar. Hook Norton Mild, pours a lovely chestnut colour, decent head fades away quite quickly, reasonable aroma considering it's mild, the taste is a lovely roasted malty flavour, the label suggest hops but it's not very hoppy at all but it doesn't need to be. All in all it's a very good beer, the sort of thing you could merrily chug away at all day, if you weren't working or were public sector.
> 
> View attachment 88716


You were in Munich airport and didn't report back on the Airbrau Weissbier and ungefiltiert Helles? Pah!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 May 2015)

Just heading home after some of that work stuff and I spotted a sign for a brewery shop, well it would be rude not to...







They had a load of that continental beer too, so...


----------



## User169 (13 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Just heading home after some of that work stuff and I spotted a sign for a brewery shop, well it would be rude not to...
> 
> They had a load of that continental beer too, so...
> 
> View attachment 88767



Founders is great - the Kentucky Breakfast Sout especially! 

It seems to be quite easily available now in the UK. - blimmin hard to get here though unfortunately.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 May 2015)

Two new beers from my local favourite, both around 4.5% for summer, and both lovely in different ways - the wheat saison almost like what you always imagine a lemonade shandy should be, but it never is, and the session ale (named after a local meighbourhood music festival), still citrusy but with a bit more malty body to it.


----------



## rich p (13 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Just heading home after some of that work stuff and I spotted a sign for a brewery shop, well it would be rude not to...
> 
> View attachment 88761
> 
> ...


Early shift?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 May 2015)

rich p said:


> Early shift?



About 10am mate, killer.


----------



## rich p (13 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> About 10am mate, killer.


Get yer head down, you deserve it


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> They had "Chocolate Rain" from the same brewery, but 90 euros a bottle is a bit steep on a Tuesday. More of a cheeky Wednesday swifticle!



From experience, I tend to trust The Bruery on most things, however weird they sound...


----------



## User169 (13 May 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> From experience, I tend to trust The Bruery on most things, however weird they sound...



Can you get it? It's not that easy to find here.

This was the first thing I tried from them and I was even more impressed than I'd expected to be. Still though - 90 euros on a bottle of beer seems a bit absurd (even by my poncey standards!).


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Can you get it? It's not that easy to find here.



Strangely enough I drank more stuff from them in Japan than I have done anywhere else - there was an amazing bar that specialized in hard-to-find American craft beers and rare Bourbons - as well as exceptionally well-thought out bar food to go with it. Prices were astronomical, but you get used to that in Tokyo! 

http://craftheads.jp/craftheads/Craftheads.html


----------



## User169 (13 May 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Strangely enough I drank more stuff from them in Japan than I have done anywhere else - there was an amazing bar that specialized in hard-to-find American craft beers and rare Bourbons - as well as exceptionally well-thought out bar food to go with it. Prices were astronomical, but you get used to that in Tokyo!
> 
> http://craftheads.jp/craftheads/Craftheads.html



 Oh my!! That's quite a collection.


----------



## User169 (13 May 2015)

Just a cheeky one tonight. Awesome glass action!


----------



## Longroad (13 May 2015)

Not sure if it's allowed on this thread however I recently found a very nice cider mix drink. Introduced to me by a friend and I'm totally hooked. As the warm weather is coming good over ice


----------



## User169 (13 May 2015)

Longroad said:


> View attachment 88833
> Not sure if it's allowed on this thread however I recently found a very nice cider mix drink. Introduced to me by a friend and I'm totally hooked. As the warm weather is coming good over ice



Looks alright to me, but there are some elderly purists on this thread ( @threebikesmcginty , @rich p , @theclaud ) who are a bit curmudgeonly and less open-minded than me - just ignore them though!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Oh my!! That's quite a collection.



I miss that place...


----------



## rich p (13 May 2015)

Thin end of the wedge DP.
You start letting in cider winos, and before you know it those lager boys will poking their snouts in


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 May 2015)

I have decided to never again drink buy a bottle of beer that can't be arsed to put something by way of a logo on the bottle cap.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> I have decided to never again drink buy a bottle of beer that can't be arsed to put something by way of a logo on the bottle cap.



What's brought that on? You'll be missing out on loads of good stuff. My general rule is avoiding comedy names like Old Gruttocks Leg Over and shïte like that.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> What's brought that on? You'll be missing out on loads of good stuff. My general rule is avoiding comedy names like Old Gruttocks Leg Over and shïte like that.


I would only buy "Old Gruttocks..." if it had something like OGLO written on the bottle cap.

I am just adding a bit of frisson into my life; there might be a beer I enjoy, but if the beermaker is too lazy to provide me with a stylish bottle cap then I'll just not buy it and forego the enjoyment - however, if a beermaker has gone to the trouble of sticking some nobber art on their bottle cap then I might just buy a beer I have never tried and find a corker.

I'm a twat.


----------



## John the Monkey (14 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> My general rule is avoiding comedy names like Old Gruttocks Leg Over and shïte like that.


True, although being irritated by Brewdog's marketing/naming cost me a good few years of appreciation of their product.


----------



## nickyboy (14 May 2015)

To hopefully show what a broad church the beer thread is.......

Following @Delftse Post and @threebikesmcginty 's second-mortgage beer purchases, I popped into Aldi and bought some Hobgoblin (£1.17/bottle) and Hobgoblin Gold (£1.24/bottle).

Acceptable "feet up watching Britain's Got Talent" beers


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 May 2015)

nickyboy said:


> To hopefully show what a broad church the beer thread is.......
> 
> Following @Delftse Post and @threebikesmcginty 's second-mortgage beer purchases, I popped into Aldi and bought some Hobgoblin (£1.17/bottle) and Hobgoblin Gold (£1.24/bottle).
> 
> Acceptable "feet up watching Britain's Got Talent" beers



If I was watching Britains Got Talentless I'd want a glass of hemlock.


----------



## nickyboy (14 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> If I was watching Britains Got Talentless I'd want a glass of hemlock.



How can you not like a hypnotising dog?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 May 2015)

nickyboy said:


> How can you not like a hypnotising dog?



Go away.


----------



## User169 (14 May 2015)

Bank hols today. Another new Dutch brewery - Brouwerij Kees. This in an ok farmhouse ale...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 May 2015)

nickyboy said:


> How can you not like a hypnotising dog?



I liked this thinking it was a ludicrous proposition, then thought "wait a minute, I'd better use google just to check..."

Dear lord. What a sheltered life I lead.

Next year - man with collection of beer bottle caps with logos entertains Cheryl Cole.


----------



## User169 (14 May 2015)

Perry time!


----------



## rich p (14 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 88880
> Bank hols today. Another new Dutch brewery - Brouwerij Kees. This in an ok farmhouse ale...


_"a tribute to all farmhouse lovers"
_
the mind boggles!


----------



## User169 (14 May 2015)

Memo time. V malty for a Thonbridge brew.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 May 2015)

Scab


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 May 2015)

Anyway bank hols on a Thursday, no wonder Europe's gone to hell in a handpump.


----------



## rich p (14 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Scab


Maybe it was a gift


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 May 2015)

rich p said:


> Maybe it was a gift



Good point - cheers!






Bit of an alcoholly aftertaste...


----------



## User169 (14 May 2015)

Another from Kees. Nice, but not as good as Kernel.


----------



## User169 (14 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Anyway bank hols on a Thursday, no wonder Europe's gone to hell in a handpump.



I think I might actually have to work 5 days next week - fortunately we've got another public hol the week after!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I think I might actually have to work 5 days next week...



Good god, that could kill a chap!


----------



## User169 (14 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Good god, that could kill a chap!



I am bit worried - it's been a while!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 May 2015)

DP, just how many beers do you have in any given day?


----------



## rich p (14 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I am bit worried - it's been a while!


The civilized amongst us work mornings only. It leaves just sufficient time to choose one's beer carefully, and a siesta if necessary


----------



## rich p (14 May 2015)

2 pints of Harveys and 2 pints of Darkstar Hophead; good, lively, proper beers and not too alcoholly - to borrow 3BM's adjective!


----------



## John the Monkey (15 May 2015)

nickyboy said:


> How can you not like a hypnotising dog?


Is that a watchdog, that moves slowly from side to side?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 May 2015)

Founders All Day IPA, quality IPA, try the strong one later. Note the @Marmion seal of approval bottle top. FFS...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Founders All Day IPA, quality IPA, try the strong one later. Note the @Marmion seal of approval bottle top. FFS...
> 
> View attachment 88928


Good to see an appropriately bling bottle cap, you did well


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Good to see an appropriately bling bottle cap, you did well



Only reason I bought it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Only reason I bought it.


Only reason you need.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 May 2015)

word


----------



## spen666 (15 May 2015)

This thread was started in 2008 by Chuffy. Whatever happened to him?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 May 2015)

spen666 said:


> This thread was started in 2008 by Chuffy. Whatever happened to him?


He bought some beer with a plain top. The rest, as they say, is history.
There is much learning to be gained form this sorry tale.


----------



## nickyboy (15 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> He bought some beer with a plain top. The rest, as they say, is history.
> There is much learning to be gained form this sorry tale.



Even my £1.17/bottle Hobgoblin has a pretty top. Slipping down nicely (the beer, not me, at least for now), although saving some for Saturday's BGT; hypnotists, performing dogs and hypnotising dogs.....cant wait


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 May 2015)

This one's got a special hip urban stylee minimalist black top.


----------



## rich p (16 May 2015)

What if your local offie started selling Thornbridge Jaipur on draught? Just asking, like


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 May 2015)

rich p said:


> What if your local offie started selling Thornbridge Jaipur on draught? Just asking, like



What on earth are you getting at you silly old oaf?


----------



## User169 (16 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> What on earth are you getting at you silly old oaf?



I think he's about to despatch lil' George down to the offy.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I think he's about to despatch lil' George down to the offy.



Aaah, I see. He's already a scab anyway. Let's face it, we all are. Except me really as I didn't buy it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2015)

I'll be off to Aldi later to have a look at their Scottish Beer Festival range - I wonder how many "proper" bottle tops I'll find?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'll be off to Aldi later to have a look at their Scottish Beer Festival range - I wonder how many "proper" bottle tops I'll find?



Get over yourself you big nobber!

Buy one of everything, I'll have the ones with plain tops.


----------



## Hitchington (16 May 2015)

I have a bottle or 2 of Sneck Lifter waiting for me when I get home (in work atm!). Discovered that my local Morrison's sell it. :-)


----------



## User169 (16 May 2015)

From Pamplona...


----------



## User169 (16 May 2015)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> From Pamplona...
> 
> View attachment 88977



Must've been a bloody big bottle!


----------



## John the Monkey (16 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Must've been a bloody big bottle!






....?


----------



## User169 (16 May 2015)

On tap in the Black Dog @smutchin ....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 May 2015)

Unlike

Founders big bas hop monster


----------



## smutchin (16 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> On tap in the Black Dog @smutchin ....
> 
> View attachment 88989



Hmmm, I'm not a fan of novelty beer as a rule but I trust the Black Dog to only have the good stuff, so maybe I'll have to pop in tomorrow.

ETA: just checked and it's been brewed by Eddie Gadd, so it's almost certainly very good! It's probably just a rebadged No.3 or No.5 - both of which are excellent. I should have guessed Eddie was involved - as a South Thanet resident, he was backing Al in the election against Farage.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 May 2015)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2015)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2015)

I am currently being kept out of my kitchen by eight 13-year-old girls who seem to have emptied the entire contents of my fridge and freezer - thankfully I have a separate beer fridge which I have kept them away from - so I am unable to take any pics as my camera is on the other side of the kitchen and I am not in the mood to fight my way over and it's much easier just sitting upstairs for now.

However, I did manage to acquire 5 beers with proper bottle caps, and will ensure they are caught on camera later for your perusal.

The above Brewdog brew is hoppy and bitter, very hoppy and bitter. Very.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 May 2015)

Bated breath alert.


----------



## User169 (16 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> The above Brewdog brew is hoppy and bitter, very hoppy and bitter. Very.



It's very good if you're in the mood for a hop hit!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 May 2015)

It doesn't get much better than this bad ass mofo.


----------



## User169 (16 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Anyway bank hols on a Thursday, no wonder Europe's gone to hell in a handpump.



Got an e-mail from some peeps in North Korea today. Not exactly sure who they are - a firm of lawyers I think - but they let me know they've got a couple of public hols coming up in June. That's the life eh?!


----------



## Hitchington (17 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> It's very good if you're in the mood for a hop hit!


A hip-hop?


----------



## theclaud (17 May 2015)

I've discovered that


Hitchington said:


> A hip-hop?


That would be the Nelson Sauvin.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3698831, member: 259"]brewdog are opening a pub in Brussels any day now, next to the central station, so extremely convenient for me, as long as I can stay awake on the train home![/QUOTE]

Yeah, don't do a DP. The Brewdog bar I've been to few times is excellent.


----------



## John the Monkey (17 May 2015)

Hitchington said:


> A hip-hop?


...Hippie to the hippie,
The hip, hip a hop, and you don't stop, a rock it
To the bang bang boogie, say, up jump the boogie,
To the rhythm of the boogie, the beat.

(You get the idea there).

Anyway - a couple from a night out last night.

13 Guns (Thwaites 5.5% abv)
One of those large brewery "Craft" beers, but rather a good one. Lots of hops, predominantly bitter, but balanced nicely so as not to be mouth puckeringly dry. I don't think it's a ground breaking example of the "American IPA" genre, but it's very well done, and I'd pick this up again without hesitation. Sadly, a plain, black coloured cap, so not one poor Marmion would be able to sample.

Honkers Ale (Goose Island, 4.3% abv)
Billed on their website as an English bitter, but I reckon it has a touch too much of the West Coast in its hop flavours to convince in that regard. It's nice though - like a maltier American IPA, I reckon, rather than a bitter, and a nice change of pace after the 13 Guns. Cap aficionados will be thrilled with the label matching Goose bedecked cap that adorns the bottle too.







Mrs M was drinking wine, but did sample the Honkers Ale, and declared it "Very nice".


----------



## User169 (17 May 2015)

Bit of a struggle back from the offy today...


----------



## John the Monkey (17 May 2015)

Jaipur (Thornbridge, 5.9% abv)






I know, I know. This was part of a present from a pal unaware of the ethical considerations in play here.

However, damn my eyes if this lot don't make a superior beer. A taste that's powerfully dry and bitter, with a sweet fruitiness underlying it, like grapefruits crossed with peaches or tangerines. There's an interesting floral note too, which becomes more powerful in the lingering aftertaste. Superb, and I don't say that lightly. The only point in its favour for we sinners, perhaps, is the plain black cap, which means Marmion can, at least, remain ideologically pure, and maybe salve our consciences vicariously.

Mrs M says "Very nice." But with considerable emphasis on the "Very".


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 May 2015)

Mrs McG is working away for the next week. I'm trying to organise children. Looks like I'm gonna need a bigger beer.


----------



## Kilbourne (17 May 2015)

Thought I would post in this while i am taking a break...just on my 4th strongbow.

And if this logistics and transport degree carrys on the way it is ill be having several more!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 May 2015)

Bottle of Nog, logo'd cap and Del Shannon live at The Bottom Line 1982, it's about as good as it gets.


----------



## User169 (17 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Bottle of Nog, logo'd cap and Del Shannon live at The Bottom Line 1982, it's about as good as it gets.
> 
> View attachment 89083



Top notch pale ale!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Top notch pale ale!



It's very good, quite an easy drinking beer despite being 6%, it's got a lovely orangey citrus taste with a long but not overly bitter finish. Yeah good.


----------



## User169 (17 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It's very good, quite an easy drinking beer despite being 6%, it's got a lovely orangey citrus taste with a long but not overly bitter finish. Yeah good.



6%! Bagged this "cheeky" IPA today. Turns out it's 11.5%.

The offy did have some out of date Nog Pale Ales which were being sold off cheap, but went for the Spanish filth.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 May 2015)

There's fùck all cheeky about 11.5% you loon!

What's it like?


----------



## User169 (17 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> There's fùck all cheeky about 11.5% you loon!
> 
> What's it like?



Deceptive! Citrus hops and good malt - I thought it was about 7% until I checked the bottle.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 May 2015)

In this new cap-centric world I had this fantastic idea for a pic of this beer which was gently resting the cap on the froth, it worked too but by the time I'd got my phone to camera setting the cap had sunk, I tried it twice before deciding I'm a complete wazzock. Yeah yeah yadda yadda.


----------



## theclaud (17 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I tried it twice before deciding I'm a complete wazzock. Yeah yeah yadda yadda.



We coulda told you that and saved you the dismal failure.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Deceptive! Citrus hops and good malt - I thought it was about 7% until I checked the bottle.



Just noticed, that's an IIPA.


----------



## User169 (17 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Just noticed, that's an IIPA.



I didn't notice that initially until my face went numb.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I didn't notice that initially until my face went numb.



Lolz


----------



## User169 (17 May 2015)

Naparbier leading the way with their label art. A decent enough imp stout - deep dark chocolate flavour, but the chilli's a bit feeble.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Naparbier leading the way with their label art. A decent enough imp stout - deep dark chocolate flavour, but the chilli's a bit feeble.
> 
> View attachment 89097



_Someone_ didn't learn their lesson about the word 'Imperial'...


----------



## User169 (17 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> In this new cap-centric world I had this fantastic idea for a pic of this beer which was gently resting the cap on the froth, it worked too but by the time I'd got my phone to camera setting the cap had sunk, I tried it twice before deciding I'm a complete wazzock. Yeah yeah yadda yadda.



If I ever had to try to live off one foodstuff, I'd take my chances with Schneider Weisse original. So good.


----------



## rich p (17 May 2015)

I went to a mate's 60th last night and over-indulged in the Harveys bright. It's just too easy to drink especially when you're wowing the young'uns on the disco dance floor...

In other news, I met a woman there, who I went out with 45 years ago and hadn't seen since. She'd aged well, I have to say.


----------



## John the Monkey (18 May 2015)

M&S Southwold Spruce IPA (6.5% abv)






Interesting. Not much hint of the spruce in the aroma, or the initial taste. I was expecting this to be strongly piney, but I don't get that, just an odd, slightly floral extended bitterness to the taste that lingers into the aftertaste. Not terrible, but I was glad it was only a small bottle. Of the flavoured M&S beers, I think the Hibiscus Wheat is probably the winner. 

It occurs to me that this range may present Marmion with his first cap dilemma; yes, the cap is adorned, but with the symbol of a Union that encompasses a non-independent Scotland.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 May 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> <Very bland review, devoid of hope for anything>
> 
> It occurs to me that this range may present Marmion with his first cap dilemma; yes, the cap is adorned, but with the symbol of a Union that encompasses a non-independent Scotland.



The beer matches the cap.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Naparbier leading the way with their label art. A decent enough imp stout - deep dark chocolate flavour, but the chilli's a bit feeble.



It's more the pumpkin that puts me off - my experience of pumpkin beers makes me think that pumpkin should kept well away from beer.


----------



## User169 (19 May 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> It's more the pumpkin that puts me off - my experience of pumpkin beers makes me think that pumpkin should kept well away from beer.



Not a big fan of pumpkin ales either, although the Southern Tier one's not too bad. Can't really see the point of it in an imperial stout and can't say I really tasted it (which I suspect is a good thing).

Generally, I reckon veg is best left out of beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 May 2015)

And fruit.


----------



## User169 (19 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> And fruit.



Not sure about that, 3BM!!


----------



## User169 (19 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> In this new cap-centric world I had this fantastic idea for a pic of this beer which was gently resting the cap on the froth, it worked too but by the time I'd got my phone to camera setting the cap had sunk, I tried it twice before deciding I'm a complete wazzock. Yeah yeah yadda yadda.
> 
> View attachment 89092



Just gone on tap in the local!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Not sure about that, 3BM!!



Soz, never tasted a fruit beer I liked. The only one with stuff in that I think is remotely OK is the Fraoch Heather Ale from the excellent Williams Brothers Brewery. I know heather isn't fruit but you know what I mean.


----------



## rich p (19 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Soz, never tasted a fruit beer I liked


I tend to agree but I have enjoyed the occasional sourish kriek


----------



## Doseone (19 May 2015)

I had a Kriek recently and it was....ok. Wouldn't rush to have another but I can see the appeal on a hot day.


----------



## User169 (19 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Soz, never tasted a fruit beer I liked. The only one with stuff in that I think is remotely OK is the Fraoch Heather Ale from the excellent Williams Brothers Brewery. I know heather isn't fruit but you know what I mean.



Gruit beer - deffo not in favour of herby type things! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gruit


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Gruit beer - deffo not in favour of herby type things!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gruit



Oh no, they look vile.


----------



## User169 (19 May 2015)

There's a new Trappist brewery - this time in Italy..

http://protzonbeer.co.uk/news/2015/05/12/italian-monks-beer-given-trappist-approval

The beer's called Tre Fontane - a bit cheeky in my view given there's already 3 Fonteinen in Belgium.

It's getting a bit silly now - I still haven't managed to get hold of the one from the US.


----------



## nickyboy (19 May 2015)

Shepherd Neame Double Stout, which is at a very pleasant 5.2% abv and is a proper traditional stout is for sale now in Asda at a scarcely believable 4 x 500ml bottles for a fiver


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> There's a new Trappist brewery - this time in Italy..
> 
> http://protzonbeer.co.uk/news/2015/05/12/italian-monks-beer-given-trappist-approval
> 
> ...



I don't even know where you can buy the ruddy stuff if you're in the USA!


----------



## User169 (19 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I don't even know where you can buy the ruddy stuff if you're in the USA!



Given the U.S. bizarre distribution system, I think you more or less have to go to Virginia to pick it up.

And BTW - St Bernie's have just issued an oak-aged version of the Abt 12 - aged on moscatel barrels. Looking forward to fluffing that one!

Edit: Er - fluffing should have read glugging (autocorrect issue).


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Given the U.S. bizarre distribution system, I think you more or less have to go to Virginia to pick it up.



That's your problem right there; I don't think you can pick it up from them. And AFAIK they're in Massachusetts!


----------



## User169 (19 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That's your problem right there; I don't think you can pick it up from them. And AFAIK they're in Massachusetts!



Hat might explain where I'm going wrong!


----------



## User169 (19 May 2015)

Trusty fave...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Soz, never tasted a fruit beer I liked. The only one with stuff in that I think is remotely OK is the Fraoch Heather Ale from the excellent Williams Brothers Brewery. I know heather isn't fruit but you know what I mean.



I couldn't disagree more. I mean I'm not a fan of fruit beers that are so heavy on the fruit that they no longer taste like beer, but geuzes, fruited wheat beers in summer, and stouts with a touch of cranberry or cherry in winter - yum!


----------



## John the Monkey (19 May 2015)

RE: Fruit beers, if you like a mild, Offbeat Brewery's "Wild Blackberry Mild" is a good one.


----------



## User169 (21 May 2015)

Sour stuff! Might have a fruity one next!


----------



## User169 (21 May 2015)

Just to annoy 3BM. Actually not to my taste - a bit n the sweet side...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 May 2015)

Harviestoun Bitter and Twisted. Middle-class barg alert - £1.57 in 'trose.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Just to annoy 3BM. Actually not to my taste - a bit n the sweet side...
> 
> View attachment 89414



You wanna pint to swill that stuff down proper.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 May 2015)

Apols to marmers, forgot the important bit, I think we can all agree it's a good un.


----------



## Aperitif (21 May 2015)

Posted here, not for the banalité of the beer, but to show my "granite is so yesterday" worktop - en plein air - with *four* glasses purchased from K-Town's finest establishment, the PDSA shop. Cost? £4 the lot. One of your English pounds less than the price of two bottles of the illustrated. I bought one Leffe and one, right?
Included also, the avant-garde 'closure' to please our 'Nicola of the Glen'. (The taste is thoroughly disagreeable, and only pursued for the integrity of the thread.) To drink, I got some Guinness West Indies Porter. Lovely.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 May 2015)

I have suffered an horrific experience this evening, nothing the like of which has been encountered in the 1st world...

I popped into Tesco this evening to get dog food* and spotted "Tesco Finest" American Double IPA, brewed by Brewdog, so decided that I'd have a couple bottles of the 9.2% potential loveliness.

Schoolboy error was made, I forgot to check the bottle cap - and have just removed a bottle to discover a plain black cap.

A plain black cap.

A. Plain. Black. Cap.


The horror.

Why use funky proper caps on Brewdog and then let the side down just because it's brewed for Tesco? 

*it's the only reason I still go to Tesco


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> I have suffered an horrific experience this evening, nothing the like of which has been encountered in the 1st world...
> 
> I popped into Tesco this evening to get dog food* and spotted "Tesco Finest" American Double IPA, brewed by Brewdog, so decided that I'd have a couple bottles of the 9.2% potential loveliness.
> 
> ...



Fück the cap, that's top notch beer.


----------



## Aperitif (21 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> I have suffered an horrific experience this evening, nothing the like of which has been encountered in the 1st world...
> 
> I popped into Tesco this evening to get dog food* and spotted "Tesco Finest" American Double IPA, brewed by Brewdog, so decided that I'd have a couple bottles of the 9.2% potential loveliness.
> 
> ...


You do know that it is a Limited Edition Closure - to celebrate the New Zealand cricket tour to ENGLAND. Keep it - they are valuable.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Fück the cap, that's top notch beer.



I remedied the situation by selling them to Mrs Marmion and then getting her to gift them to me, thus keeping up my never drink a beer I have paid for with a crap cap on it approach...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Fück the cap, that's top notch beer.



And you're right, very good.


----------



## John the Monkey (21 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> I remedied the situation by selling them to Mrs Marmion and then getting her to gift them to me, thus keeping up my never drink a beer I have paid for with a crap cap on it approach...


You're the Jimmy Carr of beer caps.



threebikesmcginty said:


> Apols to marmers, forgot the important bit, I think we can all agree it's a good un.


100%. I'm very fond of Harviestoun's cross little mouse. On the Schiehallion label (named after a Scotch mountain) he's dressed in climbing gear, bless him.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 May 2015)

Yumtus...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 May 2015)

Tomorrow's proper beer caps all sorted:
Rochefort Trappiste 10
St. Bernardus Abt 12
Westmalle Dubbel
Westmalle Tripel
Gouden Carolus Tripel
Tripel Karmeliet

Followed by an ACDC tribute band. And a kebab. 

#planning

#blootered


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Tomorrow's proper beer caps all sorted:
> Rochefort Trappiste 10
> St. Bernardus Abt 12
> Westmalle Dubbel
> ...



Need any helpers?


----------



## User169 (21 May 2015)

St Bernie have recently released a oak-aged version of Abt 12 - that sorts out tomorrow! No cap though - strictly cork and cage.


----------



## John the Monkey (22 May 2015)

Multivariate Beer



> I was toying around with the idea of multivariate beer, along the same lines as Data Cuisine. I wanted to represent county demographics with beer ingredients. The higher a value, say, population density, the more hops I use, or the higher the median household income the more of a particular grain.
> 
> (From Flowing Data)


----------



## nickyboy (22 May 2015)

Tonight I shall be drinking £5 worth of Shepherd Neame Double Stout* Obligatory cap porn photo to follow

* presupposes I can persuade Mrs N to pick up junior after his "gathering" has finished. "Gathering" for you old timers is the modern parlance for a party with fewer than 30 invitees.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 May 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Multivariate Beer



I'm no expert but that looks like a load of old nonsense.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Rochefort Trappiste 10
> St. Bernardus Abt 12
> Westmalle Dubbel
> Westmalle Tripel
> ...



That's 2 litres of beer at an average of 9.2%, you'll be well wazzocked. You need to pace this one, I'd suggest starting in about 20 minutes.


----------



## User169 (22 May 2015)

Bomb! De Struise are releasing this 26% demon next weekend - time for a trip to Belgium.







Edit: saw a bottle for sale last week for 150EUR! Just couldn't bring myself to do it.

Edit: wow - big foto!


----------



## User169 (22 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Tomorrow's proper beer caps all sorted:
> Rochefort Trappiste 10
> St. Bernardus Abt 12
> Westmalle Dubbel
> ...



What a line-up!

Rochefort Trappist 10 - benchmark quad - I'd go for this over Westvleteren 12.
St Bernie 12 - original recipe for W12 and more consistent than W12.
Westmalle Double - benchmark double - sweetness offset by yeasty spice - probably the lowest ABV in this lot.
Westmalle Tripel - benchmark tripel - banana and clove from the yeast, dry and a real alcohol hit.
Gouden Carolus Tripel - hhmm - a bit out of its depth in such company.
Tripel Karmeliet - probably my favourite tripel - banana, vanilla, coriander - goes down a bit too easy!


----------



## rich p (22 May 2015)

As an aside, chaps, how are you posting pics on here these days. I've been using the phone camera which automatically downloads to my laptop via Dropbox. I've recently had a message from Dropbox saying my free allowance has expired and I'm not willing to pay £6.99 pm to post pictures of plain bottle tops.
I'm not very techy. More tetchy.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Bomb! De Struise are releasing this 26% demon next weekend - time for a trip to Belgium.
> 
> View attachment 89486
> 
> ...



Those glasses are swag, as the kids say.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 May 2015)

rich p said:


> As an aside, chaps, how are you posting pics on here these days. I've been using the phone camera which automatically downloads to my laptop via Dropbox. I've recently had a message from Dropbox saying my free allowance has expired and I'm not willing to pay £6.99 pm to post pictures of plain bottle tops.
> I'm not very techy. More tetchy.



Take photo which then puts it in your phone photo library (I assume), I always resize at this point as they're usually quite big pics (lookin' at you DP). Then just do the 'upload a file' nonsense from cyclechat. Piece of waz.


----------



## User169 (22 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Those glasses are swag, as the kids say.



If I go, I'll bag you one!


----------



## rich p (22 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Take photo which then puts it in your phone photo library (I assume), I always resize at this point as they're usually quite big pics (lookin' at you DP). Then just do the 'upload a file' nonsense from cyclechat. Piece of waz.


Ok, I'll have to do it from the phone rather than the laptop then.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Gouden Carolus Tripel - hhmm - a bit out of its depth in such company.



I quite liked it when I had a bottle in Belgium a few weeks ago. Mind you, I was very very drunk...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> I quite liked it when I had a bottle in Belgium a few weeks ago. Mind you, I was very very drunk...



You will be again soon.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You will be again soon.



True, but I'll drink it first to see if it's up to much before getting blotto


----------



## John the Monkey (22 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Take photo which then puts it in your phone photo library (I assume), I always resize at this point as they're usually quite big pics (lookin' at you DP). Then just do the 'upload a file' nonsense from cyclechat. Piece of waz.


This. I resize to 1024 pixels on the longest side, and then "Save for Web" which reduces the filesize to 30kb or so.


----------



## User169 (22 May 2015)

Sitrep hop - coming along nicely!


----------



## nickyboy (22 May 2015)

5pm Friday...........it's time


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijnfdLFhn2o


----------



## User169 (22 May 2015)

Oh go on then. Quadrocinno - a quad with quaffee!


----------



## User169 (22 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> True, but I'll drink it first to see if it's up to much before getting blotto



Are you mullered yet?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Are you mullered yet?


Just on first beer - Carolus - so on the way.

It's quite nice, a refreshing start to the heavier offerings of later.


----------



## User169 (22 May 2015)

Visitors from that London you all bang on about have just arrived!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 May 2015)

See when I said that I might be pished...I am.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEK93dWuIEk


Time for taxi, 4 hours of ACDC and beer


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 May 2015)

Not that the wheels were ever on the wagon but...



Bit 'n' Twist for me


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Visitors from that London you all bang on about have just arrived!
> 
> View attachment 89524



That's you sorted but what's everyone else got to drink then?


----------



## User169 (22 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That's you sorted but what's everyone else got to drink then?



Fobbed them off with dodgy white wine - result!


----------



## John the Monkey (22 May 2015)

A little stop out for me, at Manchester's Sandbar.

Hop Head (Dark Star Brewery, 3.8% abv)
Another surprising, low abv belter. Bags of hops in the taste, pretty dry and bitter, yet at an abv that makes it sessionable. 

Dark Revenge (Privateer Brewery 4.5% abv)
A rich, smoky stout. I think I picked up a touch of rich fruit in the taste. Very nice indeed.

Small & Mighty (Happy Valley Brewery, 3.6% abv)
Reminded me a bit of Oakham's Dolphin Dance (same abv, majoring on hops in the taste). This is a little less powerfully hoppy than Dolphin Dance, and heavier on the citrus taste, but as a result, a bit of a more likely candidate for sessioning on a nice warm day.

Also on tap was Happy Valley's mild, which I hope to go back and try.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 May 2015)

Fullers 1845; rich, dark, tons going on, wonderful stuff.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 May 2015)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 May 2015)

I am a mess


----------



## User169 (23 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Those glasses are swag, as the kids say.



Found a bottle on-line for 65 eur. They'd sold out of the glasses unfortunately.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Found a bottle on-line for 65 eur. They'd sold out of the glasses unfortunately.



Ne'er mind. Nice price  at €65 you know it's gonna be great.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> I am a mess



I am in so much pain, jumping about like a tit to AC|DC music seemed like a great idea at the time...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 May 2015)

One Claw Rye Pale Ale from Westbrook Brewing Co. Pretty standard hoppy beer, I've tasted worse...


----------



## User169 (23 May 2015)

Oh Lordy - there's a 40% version....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 May 2015)

Screw top, controversial. Bet Marmers has got an opinion on that logoless horror!


----------



## John the Monkey (23 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Screw top, controversial. Bet Marmers has got an opinion on that logoless horror!


Just let him funnel it through his offshore holding company first, eh.


----------



## John the Monkey (23 May 2015)

Hobgoblin Gold (Wychwood, 4.8% abv)






The original Hobgoblin is quite a nice, rich-ish malty ale. Imagine that undertone, given a main taste of dry, slightly grapefruity hops, and you have Hobgoblin Gold, I reckon. Nicely balanced, with hops to the fore, and a pleasant, lingering dry aftertaste that's slightly fresh and herby. Not groundbreaking, but flavourful and worth picking up.

Wychwood have done a good job, imo, of extending the Hobgoblin range into the hop arena, without losing the character of their original beer, or toning the hops down into irrelevance.

Also! A Marmion friendly cap!

Mrs M. says: "That was lovely."


----------



## TheBobidentity (23 May 2015)

I have not drank in Close to 3 months. I have made a lifestyle change cycling 5 days out of 7 my diet has taken a revamp no sugar no dairy no junk processed foods etc. I have lost 3 stone in 9 weeks. And have decided to have a celebratory drink. Guiness Wear Indies Porter and Guiness foreign Stout have been my choice for this evening I don't go for craft beers stouts or porters normally but couldn't resist these... One word awesome also sorry for the ramble I'm very very drunk


----------



## nickyboy (23 May 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Hobgoblin Gold (Wychwood, 4.8% abv)
> 
> View attachment 89649
> 
> ...



On my Llandudno ride this was on draught in the pub and we managed to drink quite a lot of it. At the time it tasted great but I was worried it was one of those occasions when the fun of the evening meant anything would have tasted good. So I bought a few bottles from Aldi last week (£1.24/bottle!). I though it was also a very pleasant, uncomplicated beer. I though the original Hobgoblin was a little better mind you


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Screw top, controversial. Bet Marmers has got an opinion on that logoless horror!





John the Monkey said:


> Just let him funnel it through his offshore holding company first, eh.



I was hoping that @threebikesmcginty and @rich p would each buy me a bottle so I'd be able to sample it without having to purchase a bottle of inferior capage.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Tomorrow's proper beer caps all sorted:
> Rochefort Trappiste 10
> St. Bernardus Abt 12
> Westmalle Dubbel
> ...



Review of last night. in order, with paraphrasing of comments from my mate Jochen (who usually drinks dark Scottish beer and has on many occasions led me astray on Innis and Gunn):

Gouden Carolus Tripel - a not bad start to the evening's drinking; went down well. My mate drank his with a fish supper and said it was ok and better than having a cup of tea with fish'n'chips. 
Tripel Karmeliet - showed up the Carolus as "ok", a much more complex and enjoyable beer. My mate said something along the lines of "this is bloody good, have you not got another bottle of it?"

At this point we had a short wander out to my bike shed to look at bikes and stuff, and he convinced me to sell him a saddle for a lot less than I should have done had I not been in a good mood due to the Karmeliet...

Westmalle Tripel - if I was a nobber like that mcginty bloke I'd say something like "yumtus". Jochen just wanted another bottle of Karmeliet so was a bit mumbly in his comments.

And then the darker beer started, and Jochen said something along the lines of "now we're talking"

Westmalle Dubbel - as lovely as always, and Jochen liked it to the extent of saying "Christ this is bloody good"
St Bernadus Abt 12 - Jochen said "Christ, I thought the last one was good, but this is f*cking amazing"
Rochefort Trappiste 10 - Jochen said "Marmion you are a daffodil - and I love you"

We then got a taxi to the gig, jumped around like tits for a few hours, went to the kebab shop and got a lift home from Mrs Marmion. The kebab was very good. And I woke up this morning without a hangover. And a drumstick.


----------



## John the Monkey (23 May 2015)

An heartbreaking tale of staggering genius, Marmion. 

/applauds


----------



## srw (23 May 2015)

Apparently, so I'm told, the Irish pub in Bordeaux will only serve Guinness by the pinte (ie 50 cl). Fortunately it also serves (scrumpy) cidre on tap.


----------



## rich p (24 May 2015)

I've just spent an evening getting progressively drunk in a beer tent, garden, on the Steine lawns of Brighton. North Laine Best Bitter, English 'street food', and dancing with attractive, friendly, pretty/handsome young folk. Fúcking fab night. Did I mention the elevated scantily clad cage dancers?
Brighton festival is the biz, innit.


----------



## rich p (24 May 2015)

p.s. Weird and eminently drinkable cocktails at £6 a pop. I know this is the beer thread but....


----------



## User169 (24 May 2015)

This is nice. Not especially American, except for a slightly piney finish. The malt flavour is classic English. A good start to a bank holiday Sunday!


----------



## User169 (24 May 2015)

Picnic beer. Cans really are the way forward.


----------



## John the Monkey (24 May 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Wychwood have done a good job, imo, of extending the Hobgoblin range into the hop arena, without losing the character of their original beer, or toning the hops down into irrelevance.


...but it just occurred to me that they missed a trick by not calling it "Hopgoblin".


----------



## User169 (25 May 2015)

Just ordered one of these...







I have some explaining to do tomorrow.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 May 2015)

Couple of weeks staying out of Delft bars will pay for that bad ass. Looks great, me want.


----------



## User169 (25 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Couple of weeks staying out of Delft bars will pay for that bad ass. Looks great, me want.



Not far wrong!


----------



## User169 (25 May 2015)

Just heard some yelling from downstairs: "you must be effin' joking!" Laterz!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Just heard some yelling from downstairs: "you must be effin' joking!" Laterz!



Quite positive then...


----------



## rich p (25 May 2015)

She said with a chuckle....


----------



## rich p (25 May 2015)

I tried a Marble - Japanese style. Apparently it means fruit but citrussy type. It was pretty good stuff but maybe too subtle after a Kernel nelson sauvin hit of pure loveliness. The gingham backdrop courtesy of my dear boy.


----------



## User169 (25 May 2015)

rich p said:


> She said with a chuckle....



Not quite, but all calm now!


----------



## John the Monkey (25 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Just heard some yelling from downstairs: "you must be effin' joking!" Laterz!


Probably a good job you've not bought the distillation attachments.


Yet.


----------



## User169 (25 May 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Probably a good job you've not bought the distillation attachments.
> 
> 
> Yet.



Yet indeed, JtM!


----------



## Billy Wizz (25 May 2015)

Get the drum kit out, lol.


----------



## srw (25 May 2015)




----------



## John the Monkey (25 May 2015)

DNA (Charles Wells/Dogfish Head, 4.5% abv)






A mashup, apparently, of a reduction of Dogfish Head IPA, and "a Charles Wells Classic". Initially strongly floral, it becomes more bitter with an undertone of biscuit, and finishes a bit like an English bitter, I think, albeit with those floral notes lurking still. Not bad, but I think the bitterness is a bit too pronounced in the aftertaste, personally, without enough balancing for my taste.

Mrs M says: "Very very nice."


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 May 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> DNA (Charles Wells/Dogfish Head, 4.5% abv)
> 
> View attachment 89847
> 
> ...



I prefer Mrs M's reviews...


----------



## rich p (25 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> I prefer Mrs M's reviews...


I sometimes read the post without registering the poster's name at first but I can spot a JtM soliloquy a mile off.
Great stuff John!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 May 2015)

I have had to suffer the indignity of mediocrity initially however things have looked up a bit of late.

Affligem and French onion soup, the soup is the one in the bowl.







3 monts, actually not too bad.






Civilisation at last, Bon Marche at the end of our rue has a decent selection.






Stuck to frog only beer, hope it isn't shïte.


----------



## rich p (25 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I have had to suffer the indignity of mediocrity initially however things have looked up a bit of late.
> 
> Affligem and French onion soup, the soup is the one in the bowl.
> 
> ...


Allez,allez mon ami


----------



## rich p (25 May 2015)

I've just necked a Kernel table, and 2 Punk Dog IPA's and a CBA

The CBA is a can't be arsed to post a picture.


----------



## John the Monkey (25 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> I prefer Mrs M's reviews...


This one had a plain cap too, Marmers, despite that ebullient label.


----------



## rich p (25 May 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> This one had a plain cap too, Marmers, despite that ebullient label.


Caps, pah. The Scottish twat.


----------



## rich p (25 May 2015)

rich p said:


> Caps, pah. The Scottish twat.


Is that a bit harsh?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 May 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> This one had a plain cap too, Marmers, despite that ebullient label.



Your poor cappage is not my problem 



rich p said:


> Caps, pah. The Scottish twat.





rich p said:


> Is that a bit harsh?



I thought I got off lightly, I get called worse on a daily basis from those who claim to love me


----------



## rich p (25 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> I get called worse on a daily basis from those who claim to love me


I do love you Marmy, you're my besht mate, mate


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 May 2015)

rich p said:


> I do love you Marmy, you're my besht mate, mate



Píss off nobber


----------



## User169 (26 May 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Probably a good job you've not bought the distillation attachments.
> 
> 
> Yet.



I was curious as to why they sell the still attachment - I'd thought home distilling was pretty much illegal everywhere. Turns out New Zealand (origin of the Grainfather) is one of the very few exceptions, so I guess that explains it.

I had a look at the UK legal position and you need a distiller's license - but HMRC essentially only want to give them to large businesses. The minimum production guideline to get a license is 18 hectoliters (a hell of a lot of spirit!), so even someone like Sipsmith had to get exemption from and that took them two years or so. 

Looks like I'll be sticking to beer then. I didn't really fancy blowing myself up or going blind anyway!


----------



## John the Monkey (26 May 2015)

Pub Lunch!

We had;

Hop Dog (Feral Brewery 5.6% abv)
I had a pint of this - probably the pick of the beers we tried, I think. Bags of flavour, mostly fresh, powerfully bitter hops with a resinous, almost smoky/liquorice type flavour underlying it. The aftertaste lingers, and is mostly the bitter hops.

Oasthouse (Weetwood, 5.0% abv)
A half of this - one of those odd, session tasting sort of beers with a session precluding abv! Very good though - a biscuity main taste, with a hint of floral hops that comes through more strongly into a dry aftertaste. An excellent Golden Ale - easy drinking without being dull or flavourless, which is possibly dangerous at this strength!

Copper Hop (Long Man Brewery, 4.2% abv)
Mrs M's choice, this. Very very nice.


----------



## ceepeebee (26 May 2015)

Hi folks, been a while. Not been on bike so much and work has made a massive dent in my social media useage....

Aaanyway - may well have got the Mrs to buy a bike now, and we may be getting the overnight from Harwich to Hoek on Thursday night 

So, in honour of the event - I've arranged a table at De Molen on Saturday night for a meal, and mailed the brewer about the crate of bottles they found in the store room the other week - there's a bottle of barrel aged Sodom and Gomorrah waiting for me in his office [does happy dance]


Plan is to ride up the coast to Noordwijk and then back down to Zoetermeer (dull place, cheap but good hotel) on Friday. Round trip to Rotterdam and Kaapse Brouwers' firts birthday beer festival on saturday before heading up to Bodegraven. Then Sunday back to Hoek via.... not sure yet, maybe Delft, maybe Waasenaar/Katwijk.


Can't bloody wait


----------



## User169 (26 May 2015)

ceepeebee said:


> Hi folks, been a while. Not been on bike so much and work has made a massive dent in my social media useage....
> 
> Aaanyway - may well have got the Mrs to buy a bike now, and we may be getting the overnight from Harwich to Hoek on Thursday night
> 
> ...



Might see you at Kaapse on Sat! Magic Rock look to be bringing a good line-up and your fave Peak District brewer will also be there..

When you're at De Molen, see if they can dig out a bottle of "Lang en Kaal". It's a barley wine they made a few years ago and they released a few bottles a couple of months ago. Best thing I've tried this year.


----------



## ceepeebee (26 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Might see you at Kaapse on Sat! Magic Rock look to be bringing a good line-up and your fave Peak District brewer will also be there..


oooh nice - I've not done to much research on it in case we don't go (Mrs Ceepeebee is very much new to the bike so I don't know how she'll be for another 30 miles or so on Saturday). What's the bike parking like round there? Would really like it if we could just sit outside with Bikes if the weather's fit.


Talking of Buxton - Had 2 of theirs lately that knocked my socks off - Ring your Mother and Dragon tips - both a bit diffrent but bloody tasty.


----------



## User169 (26 May 2015)

ceepeebee said:


> oooh nice - I've not done to much research on it in case we don't go (Mrs Ceepeebee is very much new to the bike so I don't know how she'll be for another 30 miles or so on Saturday). What's the bike parking like round there? Would really like it if we could just sit outside with Bikes if the weather's fit.
> 
> 
> Talking of Buxton - Had 2 of theirs lately that knocked my socks off - Ring your Mother and Dragon tips - both a bit diffrent but bloody tasty.



I was thinking of Thornbridge! 

There's loads of space around Kaapse, but don't think there's anything specific for bikes. If the weather's good, you'll be able to sit next to them outside.


----------



## ceepeebee (26 May 2015)

ah Thornbridge!

good news on the seating availability though - but the weather's looking a bit meh


----------



## User169 (26 May 2015)

Simcoe Hopfen Weisse from Oldskool - Dutch brewer from Eindhoven. Apparently good friends with Schneider and use their yeast. Tastes like a Schneider brew, but with that slight cat-piss Simcoe flavour. 

Check out the Schneider glass!


----------



## Aperitif (26 May 2015)

Ha ha - 'cat's piss'. Leaves one feline ok. I'm an expert.


----------



## User169 (26 May 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Ha ha - 'cat's piss'. Leaves one feline ok. I'm an expert.



It's the cat's peejays!


----------



## User169 (26 May 2015)

Surly Darkness 2011.

My assistant brewer brought this one - sensationel!! Milk chocolate on steroids and rare as...


----------



## rich p (27 May 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Copper Hop (Long Man Brewery, 4.2% abv)
> Mrs M's choice, this. Very very nice.





John the Monkey said:


> Copper Hop (Long Man Brewery, 4.2% abv)
> Mrs M's choice, this. Very very nice.


This and their other ales are on draught in my local. The Long Blonde and their best bitter, the APA and the Session are particulary good glugs.
The pub is called The Long Man, and although the brewery is nearby, it has no connection.


----------



## User169 (27 May 2015)

So Meantime are sold to SABMiller! It's been happening in the US - most recently Elysian acquired by AB-InBev - but this is the first one I can remember in the UK...

http://www.theguardian.com/business...r-buys-meantime-to-enter-uk-craft-beer-market


----------



## srw (27 May 2015)

Biere du Demon. 12% and "the world's strongest beer". As a nightcap quite quaffable, although internet reviews suggest my palate might not have been in a good state.


----------



## srw (27 May 2015)

Leffe and draught cidre at the Irish bar in Bayeux. They refused to sell me a half of Guinness - it only comes in (metric) pints.


----------



## srw (27 May 2015)

Also on the menu - the attractively bland triple Queue de Charreau, and something I'm told is called hooser. Delish, with a lemony sourness. The Calva chaser worked well with it...


----------



## User169 (27 May 2015)

What's a "hooser"?!


----------



## srw (27 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> What's a "hooser"?!


Gueze. I'm told that you informed TC that it wasn't pronounced girz.


----------



## rich p (27 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3715313, member: 259"]You need to get more phlegm up than that![/QUOTE]
Flem?


----------



## rich p (27 May 2015)

srw said:


> View attachment 89995
> 
> 
> Biere du Demon. 12% and "the world's strongest beer". As a nightcap quite quaffable, although internet reviews suggest my palate might not have been in a good state.


Were you txting me @theclaud ?


----------



## rich p (27 May 2015)

Just back from confirming that Mrs JtM's judgement is correct, after a Long Man Copper Hop 4 pinter.
Pinter is a neologism for a succession of pints rather an homage to Harold.
It's only 4.2% but it seems to have taken effect.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 May 2015)

rich p said:


> Were you txting me @theclaud ?



She was reminding you that you're a twat.


----------



## theclaud (28 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> She was reminding you that you're a twat.


The next one will remind him that it's time for his cocoa.


----------



## rich p (28 May 2015)

theclaud said:


> The next one will remind him that it's time for his cocoa.


Cheers, m'dears


----------



## theclaud (28 May 2015)

News from Le Tour de Normandie avec Les Vendredis. Last beer of the night for me at Le Retro Pub in Dieppe was a Delirium Tremens. @srw on the other hand was still going strong, and was last seen tilting at the bottled beer shelf, figuring out if there was anything left untried. Chapeau. Here are some pics from the previous night's stop in Honfleur. Containing obligatory cap shot, wanky prestige location-specific accoutrements, and poncey hors d'oeuvres. You lot are becoming very high-maintenance.


----------



## srw (28 May 2015)

@srw and @User482 finished the evening on a Chimay Bleue.


----------



## User482 (28 May 2015)

srw said:


> @srw and @User482 finished the evening on a Chimay Bleue.



If you say so chief. My recollection is a touch hazy.


----------



## jongooligan (28 May 2015)

Had to maintain a low profile due to being v busy but felt I should stop by and make a quick recommendation.
Fortescue Arms on Mutley Plain in Plymouth is the best pub I've been in this year by a country mile. Don't have time to list their wares but they're excellent and it's a proper pub.
We were sat in the beer garden and when I went in to get served someone had put 'Sunny Afternoon' on the juke box. The whole pub, staff as well, were belting it out at the top of their voices - this at half one on a Tuesday.
It's a cracking place - go if you can.


----------



## User169 (28 May 2015)

Da Grainfather is in the house....






Going to give it a whirl on Sunday. A pale ale with Simcoe and Citra.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 May 2015)

Is Mrs DP excited too?


----------



## Aperitif (28 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is Mrs DP excited too?


Once she has safely exited the troposphere, burst through the ozone layer and settles in for a trip around the mesosphere (to introduce the required fermentation) I'm guessing MrsDP will be more than a little excited.
Can't wait to see the label! (Forget the top - that's a niche interest, loved by the few...)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 May 2015)

https://www.bottlemark.com/customize/caps


----------



## rich p (28 May 2015)

I wonder if she's as verbose as Mrs JtM


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 May 2015)

I don't believe Mrs JtM has dropped the F Bomb.


----------



## nickyboy (28 May 2015)

Here's what £25 gets you from Asda atm






4 bottles for a fiver promotion. Got them delivered for the princely sum of £1, cheaper than the fuel to go pick them up


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> https://www.bottlemark.com/customize/caps



That'll be me for the night....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 May 2015)

I cannae get it to bloody work!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 May 2015)

FFS
https://www.bottlemark.com/shop/plain-caps


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 May 2015)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 May 2015)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 May 2015)

I'm off to watch some telly now...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm off to watch some telly now...



@rich p is on Britain's Got Talent


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> @rich p is on Britain's Got Talent
> View attachment 90146



I can only imagine he's looking so happy because he's holding up a stunning beer cap in his left hand.


----------



## Aperitif (28 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> @rich p is on Britain's Got Talent
> View attachment 90146


I have just returned from my Sister's. She said the same...Rich has got talent. She's met him!


----------



## Aperitif (28 May 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Here's what £25 gets you from Asda atm
> 
> View attachment 90137
> 
> ...


Worktop's slack. Best call for threesurfacesmcginty...


----------



## Tin Pot (28 May 2015)

Badger First Gold


----------



## nickyboy (28 May 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Worktop's slack. Best call for threesurfacesmcginty...



That's "caressed" granite for you. Doubt Mrs N would thank you for calling it a "worktop" with all those formica connotations


----------



## rich p (28 May 2015)

nickyboy said:


> That's "caressed" granite for you. Doubt Mrs N would thank you for calling it a "worktop" with all those formica connotations


Caressed!!!! You big tart!
I only had a big bottle of Leffe brun in the house, so I drank it. It's not as yukky as Leffe blond at least


----------



## Aperitif (28 May 2015)

nickyboy said:


> That's "caressed" granite for you. Doubt Mrs N would thank you for calling it a "worktop" with all those formica connotations


My apologies. 'Distressed' any better? threechannelsmcginty might be dis dressed after his marathon TV session. Must have been a lot of beer adverts on...


----------



## Aperitif (29 May 2015)

Hot news! DP's forthcoming 'enterprise initiative' is bound to have people writing Czechs.

Na zdraví.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 May 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Hot news! DP's forthcoming 'enterprise initiative' is bound to have people writing Czechs.
> 
> Na zdraví.



Brilliant!!!


----------



## User169 (29 May 2015)

Aperitif said:


> .
> Can't wait to see the label! (Forget the top - that's a niche interest, loved by the few...)



A bit Kernelesque....


----------



## Crackle (29 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> A bit Kernelesque....
> 
> View attachment 90184


That's going to cut no ice with Marmion, what about the bottle top?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> A bit Kernelesque....
> 
> View attachment 90184



1950s typing pool chic.


----------



## Aperitif (29 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> A bit Kernelesque....
> 
> View attachment 90184


Passes on that count, but the number 10 rather than a Roman numeral would have done for the ABV. Picture of Mel Gibson on the cap would keep the errant locals happy, perhaps?


----------



## User169 (29 May 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Passes on that count, but the number 10 rather than a Roman numeral would have done for the ABV. Picture of Mel Gibson on the cap would keep the errant locals happy, perhaps?



x will be replaced with the actual number when we know it - aiming for around 6.5%. I like the idea of Roman nos. though!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> x will be replaced with the actual number when we know it - aiming for around 6.5%. I like the idea of Roman nos. though!



Do you get fractions in Roman numbers?


----------



## J1888 (29 May 2015)

Last night I had:

Beavertown's 'Bloody Ell' Blood Orange IPA
Five Points Brewery'd 'London Smoke'
Hammerton's Steam Lager

And a couple of pints that I can't remember the names of.

All decent, B'town and 5 Points being strong for me at over 7%


----------



## nickyboy (29 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Do you get fractions in Roman numbers?


Here you go.......

*Did the Romans use fractions?*



The Romans didn't have a standard way to write fractions using their numerals. Instead, they just wrote out the word for the fraction: for example, two-sevenths was "duae septimae" and three-eighths was "tres octavae." The Romans did not have a word for every imaginable fraction: how often do you need to say thirty-three seventieths? If necessary, they would probably have said something like, "thirty-three seventieth parts," or "triginta tres septuagensimae partes."

The Romans did most of their practical calculations with fractions by using the _uncia._ The uncia started out as 1/12 of the _as,_ a unit of weight (the word uncia is related to our word "ounce"), but it soon came to mean 1/12 of anything. You can add up twelfths to make halves, thirds, or quarters, so the uncia was fairly versatile. When they wanted smaller fractions, the Romans usually cut the uncia into smaller parts. The system is very similar to measuring length in inches and fractions of the inch: you might not measure an object's length exactly, but you can still come very close.


so 6.5 would be VI uncia VI..... I guess
or VI dimidium perhaps


----------



## User169 (29 May 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Here you go.......
> 
> *Did the Romans use fractions?*
> 
> ...



6/12 was represented by "S" (semis), so may be you could write "VI S".


----------



## theclaud (29 May 2015)

My aunt is taking me to the St Peter's Brewery, 'because it exists'. Aren't aunties brilliant?! More on that story later.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 May 2015)

I thought uncia was a Roman coin. Must re-read some Asterix books - these Romans are crazy *taps forehead*


----------



## User169 (29 May 2015)

theclaud said:


> My aunt is taking me to the St Peter's Brewery, 'because it exists'. Aren't aunties brilliant?! More on that story later.



Er, has your Auntie ever been out boozing with you before?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 May 2015)

theclaud said:


> My aunt is taking me to the St Peter's Brewery, 'because it exists'. Aren't aunties brilliant?! More on that story later.



I've got an aunt but she's completely useless. Actually we have got Great Auntie Maud who's 93, we're taking her to the pub tomorrow. She'll have a white wine spritzer, declare that she doesn't eat much and then trough a huge roast dinner and pudding.


----------



## nickyboy (29 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I've got an aunt but she's completely useless. Actually we have got Great Auntie Maud who's 93, we're taking her to the pub tomorrow. She'll have a white wine spritzer, declare that she doesn't eat much and then trough a huge roast dinner and pudding.



It must be a ladies of a certain age thing. MiL is 79. Every time we go out (and I mean every time) she'll say "Oh that looks far too much for me". Then proceeds to eat the lot and try to eat everyone's dessert


----------



## theclaud (29 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Er, has your Auntie ever been out boozing with you before?


She doesn't really drink beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 May 2015)

nickyboy said:


> It must be a ladies of a certain age thing. MiL is 79. Every time we go out (and I mean every time) she'll say "Oh that looks far too much for me". Then proceeds to eat the lot and try to eat everyone's dessert



You could get Maud's plate cleaner but you'd need a lathe.

This is going tea thread...


----------



## Aperitif (29 May 2015)

theclaud said:


> She doesn't really drink beer.


Ah, you're two of a kind then. Going to look a bit strange with two intraveinous attachments. Don't get any Roman numerals stuck in the lines, and TRY to only get 'uncia-pissed'.


----------



## Aperitif (29 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You could get Maud's plate cleaner but you'd need a lathe.
> 
> This is going tea thread...


Slurp!


----------



## srw (29 May 2015)

Dry-roasted peanuts anyone?


----------



## srw (29 May 2015)

theclaud said:


> My aunt is taking me to the St Peter's Brewery, 'because it exists'. Aren't aunties brilliant?! More on that story later.


See if you can find out why they use funny bottles. They have a nice line in dark beers.


----------



## rich p (29 May 2015)

theclaud said:


> My aunt is taking me to the St Peter's Brewery, 'because it exists'. Aren't aunties brilliant?! More on that story later.


Is that in Suffolk? Nice beer and nice bottles.


----------



## J1888 (29 May 2015)

srw said:


> See if you can find out why they use funny bottles. They have a nice line in dark beers.


The brewery produces cask ales, but are best known for their cold filtered bottled beers. The oval shape of their signatory 500 ml bottle is based on an 18th-century gin bottle from Gibbstown, by the Delaware River near Philadelphia but a round version is also common.[1]

Wiki


----------



## rich p (29 May 2015)

I've just got a selection of beers in to celebrate. It'll be my first try of the Nognes.
The reason excuse is to wet the head of Gkid #3 this morning.


----------



## User169 (29 May 2015)

J1888 said:


> The brewery produces cask ales, but are best known for their cold filtered bottled beers. The oval shape of their signatory 500 ml bottle is based on an 18th-century gin bottle from Gibbstown, by the Delaware River near Philadelphia but a round version is also common.[1]
> 
> Wiki



I heard an interview with the founding dude a few years ago and it kinda put me off them.

He's a marketing bod and I got the impression that the brewery was just a marketing exercise for him - no real passion for beer in itself. As I remember, he was pretty clear that most of the output is intended for export.


----------



## User169 (29 May 2015)

rich p said:


> I've just got a selection of beers in to celebrate. It'll be my first try of the Nognes.
> The reason excuse is to wet the head of Gkid #3 this morning.



Congratulations!

(Nogne means nekkid, btw!)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 May 2015)

Nice one @rich p!


----------



## rich p (29 May 2015)

The beer on the far left, the Brick House requiem is an APA style brewed by a one-man bad about a mile from my gaff. Nice to support a local entrepreneur. I'lllet you know if I'll carry on supporting him after the tasting.


----------



## J1888 (29 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I heard an interview with the founding dude a few years ago and it kinda put me off them.
> 
> He's a marketing bod and I got the impression that the brewery was just a marketing exercise for him - no real passion for beer in itself. As I remember, he was pretty clear that most of the output is intended for export.



Ah I see.

I've only had a couple of their beers from recollection, I didn't rate them,


----------



## srw (29 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> (Nogne means nekkid, btw!)


No photos, please. And why is the father wearing a bike helmet?

Congratulations.


----------



## rich p (29 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I heard an interview with the founding dude a few years ago and it kinda put me off them.
> 
> He's a marketing bod and I got the impression that the brewery was just a marketing exercise for him - no real passion for beer in itself. As I remember, he was pretty clear that most of the output is intended for export.


That's disappointing. I'd assumed it was handcrafted by tonsured monks - it was one of the first 'different' beers I tried way back 25+ years ago. Sainsburys started selling it IIRC and I could only afford one a week.
As an aside, @Dayvo and I got bladdered on it from the cask in the Jerusalem Tavern, a couple of years ago. You may know the pub, DP?


----------



## John the Monkey (29 May 2015)

srw said:


> And why is the father wearing a bike helmet?


Safety first. That's a lot of beer they're celebrating with, after all.


----------



## Tin Pot (29 May 2015)

Devils Backbone.

Not sure I'm a fan.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 May 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Devils Backbone.
> 
> Not sure I'm a fan.



Don't know them, some of their stuff looks pretty good.


----------



## Dayvo (29 May 2015)

rich p said:


> As an aside, @Dayvo and I got bladdered on it from the cask in the Jerusalem Tavern, a couple of years ago. You may know the pub, DP?




We'll have to do it again before too long: see if we can find some other down and outs to join us.


----------



## AndyWilliams (29 May 2015)

Ewww to beer. Strawberry and Lime cider by Rekorderlig please


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 May 2015)

AndyWilliams said:


> Ewww to beer. Strawberry and Lime cider by Rekorderlig please



Cider


----------



## Aperitif (29 May 2015)

Congratulations, Rich. Nothing like baby's first bottle...don't forget a picture of the cradle cap for Marmion


----------



## Aperitif (29 May 2015)

AndyWilliams said:


> Ewww to beer. Strawberry and Lime cider by Rekorderlig please




Cider


----------



## John the Monkey (29 May 2015)

Of course, remember, @rich p , you can't give a baby booze.

Except for Babycham.

(c) Reeves & Mortimer


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 May 2015)

Just like daddy, who is probably called Cletus or Bubba...


----------



## User169 (29 May 2015)

rich p said:


> As an aside, @Dayvo and I got bladdered on it from the cask in the Jerusalem Tavern, a couple of years ago. You may know the pub, DP?



Been there a couple of times, although Holborn/Chancery Lane was more my boozing territory (and I was more of a lager drinker when I lived in that London!).


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 May 2015)

OK back on track, first of the Froggies, Gallia IPA, pours with a mighty crackle-head, bit gassy but a nice hoppy falve for its 4.7%. Cool graphic on the label but marmers beware of the top!


----------



## srw (29 May 2015)

AndyWilliams said:


> Ewww to beer. Strawberry and Lime cider by Rekorderlig please





threebikesmcginty said:


> Cider


Cider, when made well, is a fine drink. 

But 'teef has it right - "Strawberry and Lime cider by Rekorderlig" isn't cider, it's 



Aperitif said:


> Cider


- fizzy apple juice with extra sugar, flavourings and a bit of a kick. It's an alcopop.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Cool graphic on the label...


Indeed! I'm sure Fnaar would be thrilled to see a Coq Hardi there


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 May 2015)

Club 007 Pour Elle, la première boisson créée par l'homme. Very malty beer, c'est OK. Une bird est sur le label avec les chaussures high heels.


----------



## User169 (29 May 2015)

Cocoa Psycho - first one I've seen in the new livery - always impressed by the color of the head on this one. So damn appetizing to look at!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 May 2015)

Congratulations @rich p and to all your family.

To celebrate I have put together a collection of my beer caps from consumed ales this year so far, and even made a little plain-cap flower in the corner*...all surrounding my Back:N:Black CD/DVD which arrived in the post today





*you can see I do try to maintain proper cappage standards, but the Tesco IPA by Brewdog is bloody good, hence the 5 black caps; I'm not sure what the gold and red caps came from but I think they were part of a Scottish beer festival at Aldi purchase.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 May 2015)

You need to get your membership form in, @Marmion http://www.bottlecapclub.org/

You might have a way to go to match these lads though; http://www.beercaps.co.uk/UK_Tops.html


----------



## nickyboy (29 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Congratulations @rich p and to all your family.
> 
> To celebrate I have put together a collection of my beer caps from consumed ales this year so far, and even made a little plain-cap flower in the corner*...all surrounding my Back:N:Black CD/DVD which arrived in the post today
> View attachment 90226
> ...



78 caps in 5 months is 3.6 bottles per week. Either you've lost a load or you're not trying hard enough


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 May 2015)

nickyboy said:


> 78 caps in 5 months is 3.6 bottles per week. Either you've lost a load or you're not trying hard enough



That seems about right, I do also drink wine. Would you like to see my wine cap/cork collection?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 May 2015)

Page 24 was the last one of the eve, another malty effort, I did start to detect some other flavour after a few glugs, coffee type stuff but mainly malt. At 7.9% it was like a stronger up-market Pelforth Brune if you know what I mean. None of them so far have had any real body to them. Long way to go before they move in on others.


----------



## ceepeebee (30 May 2015)

We managed 3 before the sleep overtook us after a 30km Dutch headwind.... Organic saison dupont was as great as ever, an augustijn blonde was pretty decent (amazing colour, but standard) and we were pretty amazed to find de molen op & top in an albert heijn, love that stuff so much. Dinner at de molen tonight should be ideal to numb the senses before tomorrow's headwind-fest. 40 odd km into gale force winds. Don't know if @delftsepost knows any more sheltered routes from zoetermeer to hoek? Thing is, coastal route is where the pretty is (also the pavilion cafe which is my now-traditional last stop for a bottle of Palm and a plate of bitterballen)


----------



## ceepeebee (30 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Page 24 was the last one of the eve, another malty effort, I did start to detect some other flavour after a few glugs, coffee type stuff but mainly malt. At 7.9% it was like a stronger up-market Pelforth Brune if you know what I mean. None of them so far have had any real body to them. Long way to go before they move in on others.
> 
> View attachment 90249


I rather like that noire de slack or whatever it's called that you got. But then I am a sucker for those NE France malty things.


----------



## User169 (30 May 2015)

ceepeebee said:


> We managed 3 before the sleep overtook us after a 30km Dutch headwind.... Organic saison dupont was as great as ever, an augustijn blonde was pretty decent (amazing colour, but standard) and we were pretty amazed to find de molen op & top in an albert heijn, love that stuff so much. Dinner at de molen tonight should be ideal to numb the senses before tomorrow's headwind-fest. 40 odd km into gale force winds. Don't know if @delftsepost knows any more sheltered routes from zoetermeer to hoek? Thing is, coastal route is where the pretty is (also the pavilion cafe which is my now-traditional last stop for a bottle of Palm and a plate of bitterballen)



I think any route, you'll likely have wind, so stick with what you know.

The supermarket things quite new. They started last year with Punk IPA and Anchor IPA. Presumably it went well, as they've all started selling a wider range this year. 

De Molen has just signed a distribution deal with La Trappe, so I think we'll start seeing their brews much more widely available.


----------



## User169 (30 May 2015)

I love this one. Not too strong. Starts off citrus/tropical,but has a grassy finish which sneaks up on you. Just the best artwork too.


----------



## jongooligan (30 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I love this one. Not too strong. Starts off citrus/tropical,but has a grassy finish which sneaks up on you. Just the best artwork too.


I'd buy that just for the pic on the tin.


----------



## John the Monkey (30 May 2015)

jongooligan said:


> I'd buy that just for the pic on the tin.


Agreed! If it comes bottled, I'm buying one to steam the label off


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 May 2015)

I trust it's not being drunk straight from the tin *shudder*


----------



## User169 (30 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I trust it's not being drunk straight from the tin *shudder*



I can't bring myself to do that, although the purists say that pouring into a glass loses some of the flavor!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I can't bring myself to do that, although the purists say that pouring into a glass loses some of the flavor!



Phew! It's a step towards wearing tracksuit bottoms and owning a banned dog is that.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 May 2015)

I'm gonna bust the lid off a pensioner friendly priced bottle of Punk in a bit, still only £2.50 from Sainsburgers. While stocks last. Duvel still £1.75 folks...


----------



## rich p (30 May 2015)

I was stymied on the beer front by having to visit the new kid last night. I've just cracked open the Nogne Pale ale. Nice.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 May 2015)

I can't be arsed driving the 10 miles plus required to access a decent selection of beer so I'll be at the mercy of the usually fairly limited local co-op selection this evening, although I do have a couple of bottles of Brew Dog Libertine Black Ale in the beer fridge.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 May 2015)

Has it got an Ø lid rich?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 May 2015)

Not too bad an effort this evening from the co-op, they had some Inveralmond Ossian and Brewdog Punk IPA, which are now in the beer fridge next to the Libertine Black Ale


----------



## rich p (30 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Has it got an Ø lid rich?


Quite possibly mate but I m too sophisticated to care. I'm on to the Nogne saison now. Seriously like this one.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 May 2015)

The dogs are out!


----------



## ceepeebee (30 May 2015)

Guys, really....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 May 2015)

ceepeebee said:


> View attachment 90303
> Guys, really....



Has @Crackle stolen the head?


----------



## John the Monkey (30 May 2015)

Stravaigin (Williams Bros/Stillwater Brewery, 6.4% abv)






Picked up from the excellent Vinomondo in Conwy. This is the brewers' "interpretation of local ingredients, inc. Heather, Bog Myrtle & Goosieberries along with the Stillwater sasion/farmhouse yeasts", billed as a Scottish Croft ale.

The first taste is quite rich and sweet, with a burst of sourness shortly after, and then a herby freshness underlain by a spicy hint. Complex, and jolly nice.






Williams Bros have also gone for what commentators already call "the double Marmion", with an embossed covering on the cap that features the Williams Bros. logo, under which can be found a standard Williams Bros cap, featuring not only the logo, but type around the circumference. FANCY.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## User169 (30 May 2015)

Barrel aged IPA. Sour, sweet and bitter.

Mrs DP says "very interesting".


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 May 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Williams Bros have also gone for what commentators already call "the double Marmion", with an embossed covering on the cap that features the Williams Bros. logo, under which can be found a standard Williams Bros cap, featuring not only the logo, but type around the circumference. FANCY.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 May 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Mrs M says: "Very nice."





Delftse Post said:


> Mrs DP says "very interesting".



I can see this ending badly - "other half" wars....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 May 2015)

How's the brew going @Delftse Post?


----------



## rich p (30 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> rs DP says "very interesting"


Damned by faint praise?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 May 2015)

This is unusual. I bought a bottle of 'liquid smoke' once in Texas, you add it to cooking for an authentic smokey taste. This reminds me of that a bit. It's actually a bit like like drinking a liquidised ashtray of Gitanes.







I'm not sure it isn't revolting...

Mrs 3BM says WTF!


----------



## User169 (30 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> How's the brew going @Delftse Post?



Tomorrow! Me and my mate Flozza are all set!


----------



## John the Monkey (30 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> I can see this ending badly - "other half" wars....


This is the beer thread - let a thousand flowers bloom!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 May 2015)

Ditched it, vile.


----------



## ceepeebee (30 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ditched it, vile.


Booooo I just had a ball and chain, a smoked doppelbock. It tasted like a dark beer with a load of smoked bacon chucked in it. So good.

I am a bit tipsy


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 May 2015)

Party time


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 May 2015)

One of my cats has just decided it would be a good idea to throw up his supper into my wine glass from the top of the kitchen unit. Thankfully it was empty as I was away to top it up - I muttered "why don't you just vomit on my head?" as I went to get a clean glass to top it up...and he did. He's a twat.


----------



## nickyboy (31 May 2015)

Would have posted last night but by the time I got home I was far too pissed to write anything coherent

Did my Peak District CC ride yesterday with I Like Skol, BRounsley, Doughtnut and Kestevan. We finished about 4.45 at the Oakwood, a Robinson pub in Glossop where Moss Commuter was waiting for us.

We then proceeded to have a fairly epic session. I think I left about 10 o'clock. I'm not really sure. I remember it was dark and riding my bike felt strange.

I think I drank the following:

Dizzy Blond x 4
Titanc Stout x 2
Wizard x 1
Double Hop x 1

Apologies for the fizzy yellow stuff in the photo but I Like Skol lived down to his name


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 May 2015)

Good stuff, Herculean effort!


----------



## nickyboy (31 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Good stuff, Herculean effort!



I'm not sure what was harder; cycling up Holme Moss or drinking 8 pints. I know I suffered equally


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 May 2015)

Lunchtime snifter, M&S 9 Hop Kent pale ale, good stuff, nice finish, bitter and hoppy but not overpowering. Yumtus!


----------



## User169 (31 May 2015)

Going well. Onto the boil - no dramas yet!!


----------



## rich p (31 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Lunchtime snifter, M&S 9 Hop Kent pale ale, good stuff, nice finish, bitter and hoppy but not overpowering. Yumtus!
> 
> View attachment 90374


I just popped into M&S to tide me over, and bought two of those and a couple of Mosaics.


----------



## rich p (31 May 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Going well. Onto the boil - no dramas yet!!
> 
> View attachment 90378


Dutch onion soup?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 May 2015)

rich p said:


> I just popped into M&S to tide me over, and bought two of those and a couple of Mosaics.



I bought a Mosaic too, only one of each though, everything in moderation richy-baby. Besides I've still got a shït-load in stock.


----------



## Chromatic (31 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Party time



Congratulations, were you there or did you watch it on the telly? I missed it unfortunately, I wonder how Sky took it, what with their Munster love-in and all?



Marmion said:


> One of my cats has just decided it would be a good idea to throw up his supper into my wine glass from the top of the kitchen unit. Thankfully it was empty as I was away to top it up - I muttered "why don't you just vomit on my head?" as I went to get a clean glass to top it up...and he did. He's a twat.


I once discovered cat sick in my shoe when I put it on in the morning.

No beer mentioned sorry, I'm on wine tonight.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 May 2015)

Chromatic said:


> ...were you there or did you watch it on the telly?


Just on the telly, there was some great rugby played by Glasgow. Well deserved win.


----------



## Chromatic (31 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> Just on the telly, there was some great rugby played by Glasgow. Well deserved win.


I wanted you to win, I hope we can do the same today but I'm expecting it to be one game too far.


----------



## User169 (31 May 2015)

And relax!!

Cheeky saison - a Belgo/US collaboration.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 May 2015)

Is it all done DP or have you left your assistant to finish up?


----------



## rich p (31 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is it all done DP or have you left your assistant to finish up?


Igor?


----------



## User169 (31 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is it all done DP or have you left your assistant to finish up?



All done.

Flozza played a blinder, so I'm buying him a beer!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 May 2015)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 May 2015)

Yumzilla


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 May 2015)

The Duv from above...


----------



## User169 (2 Jun 2015)

Planning my next brew over a Christmas beer from the Nekkid Brewers.

Quick poll though - thinking of trying to imitate Jaipur. Does the boycott cover this or am I ok?


----------



## rich p (2 Jun 2015)

I think the boycott was effectively over since 3BM burnt his bra(zier) a couple of weeks ago
Edited for appalling speeling


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Jun 2015)

The boycott that never started...

How you doing this then DP, they don't mention hops used or anything do they? Put me down as a guinea pig too, you'll need someone to drink a fair bit of this to establish any similarity.


----------



## User169 (2 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The boycott that never started...
> 
> How you doing this then DP, they don't mention hops used or anything do they? Put me down as a guinea pig too, you'll need someone to drink a fair bit of this to establish any similarity.



General online consensus is Maris Otter and Vienna grain bill and Centennial, Chinook and Ahtanum hops. If it's any good, I'll send you some!


----------



## User169 (3 Jun 2015)

Fan onion magic from my chum Flozza.

Fastenbier which they've bottled for the first time this year.

Designed to be drunk on an empty stomach! No really!


----------



## theclaud (3 Jun 2015)

I tweeted Otley about my recent disappointment with their beers. They tracked the relevant beers, and it turns out there is a bit of a change afoot so I seem to have been drinking interim beer, so to speak, but things may settle down - I'm to report back when the new batch hits the Mumbles. Which at least means that I can legitimately portray several pub visits as Important Research.

_"We had a brewer leave early May, we have been re-profiling the beers since we are about to send the newer batches of beer out to trade that have been brewed with improved flavour profiles... we would welcome your feedback again when the new beers are sent to the Park Inn, we will drop you a message when they are there."_


----------



## rich p (3 Jun 2015)

Wednesday night is pub night with my old, no really, old cronies. I popped in for a pint the other evening and the guest ale was apparently called Southern Pride. The barmaid didn't know from where it came, or who brewed it, and I couldn't be ársed to pursue it. 
I'll delve further tonight if it's still on. I thought google would help but the only beer of that name appears to come from GA, USA. Unlikely source!


----------



## User169 (3 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Fan onion magic from my chum Flozza.
> 
> Fastenbier which they've bottled for the first time this year.
> 
> ...



Fan onion should have read "Franconian", FFS!


----------



## User169 (3 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> I tweeted Otley about my recent disappointment with their beers. They tracked the relevant beers, and it turns out there is a bit of a change afoot so I seem to have been drinking interim beer, so to speak, but things may settle down - I'm to report back when the new batch hits the Mumbles. Which at least means that I can legitimately portray several pub visits as Important Research.
> 
> _"We had a brewer leave early May, we have been re-profiling the beers since we are about to send the newer batches of beer out to trade that have been brewed with improved flavour profiles... we would welcome your feedback again when the new beers are sent to the Park Inn, we will drop you a message when they are there."_



Nice response!


----------



## rich p (3 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Fan onion should have read "Franconian", FFS!


I just assumed I'd been closer than I thought with my Dutch Onion soup reference


----------



## nickyboy (3 Jun 2015)

Just back from that there London. Managed to try a few beers I don't normally see

Adnams Broadside, Fuller's Olivers Island, Fullers Seafarer, Fullers ESB

They were a bit disappointing except the ESB. Maybe it's just me but they seemed a bit thin and watery, lacking body. Lack of head on the beer obvs an issue for a Northerner too


----------



## User482 (3 Jun 2015)

Last of the homebrew in the last of the evening sunshine.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> I tweeted Otley about my recent disappointment with their beers. They tracked the relevant beers, and it turns out there is a bit of a change afoot so I seem to have been drinking interim beer, so to speak, but things may settle down - I'm to report back when the new batch hits the Mumbles. Which at least means that I can legitimately portray several pub visits as Important Research.
> 
> _"We had a brewer leave early May, we have been re-profiling the beers since we are about to send the newer batches of beer out to trade that have been brewed with improved flavour profiles... we would welcome your feedback again when the new beers are sent to the Park Inn, we will drop you a message when they are there."_



As you're the freebie champion I thought you'd have wangled some free sampling to get you back on board.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Jun 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Just back from that there London. Managed to try a few beers I don't normally see
> 
> Adnams Broadside, Fuller's Olivers Island, Fullers Seafarer, Fullers ESB
> 
> They were a bit disappointing except the ESB. Maybe it's just me but they seemed a bit thin and watery, lacking body. Lack of head on the beer obvs an issue for a Northerner too



Bottled Broadside is a thing of wonder.


----------



## jongooligan (3 Jun 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Just back from that there London. Managed to try a few beers I don't normally see
> 
> Adnams Broadside, Fuller's Olivers Island, Fullers Seafarer, Fullers ESB
> 
> They were a bit disappointing except the ESB. Maybe it's just me but they seemed a bit thin and watery, lacking body. Lack of head on the beer obvs an issue for a Northerner too



Me and Mrs. jongooligan liked the Broadside so much that we decided it would make the ideal session beer for our wedding reception. A pal bought us 18 gallons as a wedding present and it went down right well. Mebbe because the guests were getting it for free.

Take your point about the lack of head in that London but it's a well documented phenomenon so no real surprise eh?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Jun 2015)

@jongooligan it's reasonably strong stuff for a session, isn't it about 6%?


----------



## jongooligan (3 Jun 2015)

@threebikesmcginty 

Nah, it's 4.7% in the cask. See Adnams Broadside blog

It was a proper boozy do. We got a clown to keep the kids quiet but he spent the afternoon strangling balloons for plastered guests.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Jun 2015)

jongooligan said:


> Me and Mrs. jongooligan liked the Broadside so much that we decided it would make the ideal session beer for our wedding reception. A pal bought us 18 gallons as a wedding present and it went down right well. Mebbe because the guests were getting it for free.
> 
> Take your point about the lack of head in that London but it's a well documented phenomenon so no real surprise eh?



I can confidently state I have never had head in London but that doesn't make it any more acceptable


----------



## dan_bo (3 Jun 2015)

Battered a couple of black sheep last night at the Hartshead inn. Does that count?


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jun 2015)

Yes, the clock's an hour slow...I know, I know - but it'll be right sometime soon... Don't normally show my wares on this erudite thread, but "Old Crafty Hen" is tasting nice - even in a Leffe glass (at Righe in pic.) 6.5% for those of you who no. The cap is pants and doesn't deserve a photo. It just says Est. 1711, so it must be Rich's vintage...it was a good year.
Anyhow, I was reading the Evening Lebedev on my commute out of town just now, and there is a snippet which may be of interest to middle-class ponc avid beer fans who dine.
Here it is. Pulled pork has given way to...
PS I deliberately removed the head of the beer to identify my location visually...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Jun 2015)

These northerners are crazy!


----------



## theclaud (3 Jun 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I can confidently state I have never had head in London but that doesn't make it any more acceptable


Commiserations.


----------



## srw (3 Jun 2015)

I had a Crafty Hen a couple of weeks back @Aperitif and it was ...disappointing. Morland's has never been the same since they moved the brewery from where it belongs to somewhere in the arse end of East Anglia.

With apologies for a thread diversion, I've just finished a bottle of _Ty Gwyn_ Welsh cider. In my defence the minibar at Celtic Manor offered one bottle of generic Europiss and this bottle of "Welsh cider made from 100% apple juice". A bit sweet, but a nice nightcap since I didn't fancy joining the rest of the conference knocking back Penderyn until 3 o'clock tomorrow morning.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Jun 2015)

User482 said:


> Last of the homebrew in the last of the evening sunshine.


 That sounds interesting. I've been prowling the web and visiting endless homebrew sites of late. It seems to be a lot more complicated than my youthful attempts at producing dirt cheap alcohol in a black dustbin.

What did you brew?


----------



## User482 (3 Jun 2015)

slowmotion said:


> That sounds interesting. I've been prowling the web and visiting endless homebrew sites of late. It seems to be a lot more complicated than my youthful attempts at producing dirt cheap alcohol in a black dustbin.
> 
> What did you brew?


Woodforde's Wherry from a kit. It's a surprisingly decent pint, especially after it has conditioned for a couple of months.


----------



## rich p (3 Jun 2015)

I'm none the wiser re Southern Pride ( see posts passim). I took a photo of the badge which had onlt the name Independent Drinks Suppliers which leads you to this link
http://independentdrinkssuppliers.co.uk/
Southern Pride isn't mentioned and it doesn't do their beery credentials to hde the origins IMHO.
I've emailed them, and in case anyone cares, I settled for 4 pints of Harveys.


----------



## theclaud (4 Jun 2015)

srw said:


> In my defence the minibar at Celtic Manor


That's not a defence so much as a self-indictment.


----------



## srw (4 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> That's not a defence so much as a self-indictment.


I have, as you know, a _desperately_ tough life.


----------



## srw (4 Jun 2015)

srw said:


> I have, as you know, a _desperately_ tough life.


On the other hand it means I've just shared a lift with someone whose badge proclaimed him to be Jean Chretien OM CC QC, former PM of Canada. He sent his regards.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jun 2015)

srw said:


> I had a Crafty Hen a couple of weeks back @Aperitif *and it was ...disappointing.* Morland's has never been the same since they moved the brewery from where it belongs to somewhere in the arse end of East Anglia.



I consider my taste buds entirely vindicated then!  Seriously, I'm not a con(noisseur)...it was the ideal beer at three for a fiver that took my fancy and a few good slugs did the trick (Any of you with a garden will wonder about that...). Why, the previous evening, I was surprised by a bottle of Old Hooky, no less - I had to pop upstairs and have a wash before I dared touch the bottle. What lay in store? As Mrs M might have said..."OK" I also had a swig or twelve of Shepherd Neame 'Brilliant Ale' (I thought all ales were brilliant if you fancied a beer) - it's 5.6% and yet tasted just fine. Yellow beer appearance but bitter enough to dispel that fear.
I gather DP's brew is going to be christened 'Super Lungion' Dubbel Dutch.
Right, back to the Tea thread.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Jun 2015)

DP's beer should be called 'Fan Onions'


----------



## nickyboy (4 Jun 2015)

srw said:


> On the other hand it means I've just shared a lift with someone whose badge proclaimed him to be Jean Chretien OM *CC* QC, former PM of Canada. He sent his regards.



Cyclechatter? I'd have kept that quiet if I were him


----------



## rich p (4 Jun 2015)

Just needed a lunchtime top up and this Langham salson on draught at 3.9 is just the ticket


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jun 2015)

You keep going for the 3.9s, Rich. I always tend toward 'my age as ABV' too...why, only the other night I was sampling some decent 3.8...
Mort and troisiemeagemcginty are happy with the 6.0 - 6.9s +. Should I be reading something into that?


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Jun 2015)

Monty's Mischief Mmm very nice..had a very tough fencing job this wek and yesterday was bloody hot like today for digging nasty holes..
treat time..


----------



## User169 (4 Jun 2015)

Ball and Chain - smokey ale a la Schlenkerla!!


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Jun 2015)

That looks feisty Delftse


----------



## User169 (4 Jun 2015)

meta lon said:


> That looks feisty Delftse



Very smooth. Just realized it's basically a lager, rather than an ale.


----------



## User169 (4 Jun 2015)

Sunshine session brew. 3.6% and packed with Citra.


----------



## rich p (4 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Sunshine session brew. 3.6% and packed with Citra.
> 
> View attachment 90735


Very understated label too!


----------



## User169 (4 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> Very understated label too!



True. The bloke that makes it is a talented brewer, but a bit over-influenced by the likes of Brewdog and Mikkeler. Mind you, he's still in his 20s and has his own bar and successful brewing outfit, so what do I know!


----------



## srw (4 Jun 2015)

Very nice, as Mrs M would say. "Brewed using only the finest floor-malted barley and wheat". And "infused with the invigorating citrus flavours of golding and cascade whole hops and finished off with the summer floral aroma of the famous fuggle hop." But not too much of any of the hops - certainly not enough to mask the lovely underlying sweetness of the malted wheat.

Not from the minibar but from the maxibar.

Apparently retired heads of state other than M Chretien and government are in the building - I'll pass on their best wishes if I bump into any of them. Ben Goldacre's here too - I've never heard anyone speak so rapidly for so long.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> Very understated label too!





Delftse Post said:


> True. The bloke that makes it is a talented brewer, but a bit over-influenced by the likes of Brewdog and Mikkeler. Mind you, he's still in his 20s and has his own bar and successful brewing outfit, so what do I know!



I like the label. I can only imagine* the cap has a suitable design.

*Due to shoddiness of the photographer not including it in the pic


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Jun 2015)

Down the boozer, no caps. Nice beer though...


----------



## User169 (5 Jun 2015)

'T Ij collab with, cough, Thornbridge. An American Wheat Ale with Mosaic and Galaxy. 

Mrs DP says "too hoppy, it's yours".


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jun 2015)

A non-beer weekend for me due to being on call


----------



## User169 (5 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> A non-beer weekend for me due to being on call



Don't worry - I've got some good lids lined up for you!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Don't worry - I've got some good lids lined up for you!


That will make everything better.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> 'T Ij collab with, cough, Thornbridge. An American Wheat Ale with Mosaic and Galaxy.


Damn their eyes. Not only do they make a tasty beer, that label is exquisite :/


----------



## theclaud (5 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> 'T Ij collab with, cough, Thornbridge. An American Wheat Ale with Mosaic and Galaxy.
> *
> Mrs DP says "too hoppy, it's yours".*
> 
> ...



That should be safe from @srw, then. He wouldn't like this one either...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Jun 2015)

I've got to go and get our kid1 later, no beer until after that, if at all...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I've got to go and get our kid1 later, no beer until after that, if at all...


Never mind 3BM, there's proper bottle cap pics to look forward to


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> That should be safe from @srw, then. He wouldn't like this one either...
> View attachment 90840


My cat appears to have made a nuisance of himself in your plate, apologies...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> Never mind 3BM, there's proper bottle cap pics to look forward to



Deep fuggin joy...


----------



## User169 (5 Jun 2015)

New one from Kees. Not a huge fan of these high ABV rye ales.


----------



## User169 (5 Jun 2015)

A couple more to cheer up Marmles.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jun 2015)

I'm going to sneak in a wee Brewdog Libertine Black Ale - no requirement for me to drive, just to be sensible enough to authorise and instruct if required. Just the one in the beer fridge so safe enough...


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Jun 2015)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'm going to sneak in a wee Brewdog Libertine Black Ale - no requirement for me to drive, just to be sensible enough to authorise and instruct if required. Just the one in the beer fridge so safe enough...


As you are aware from last week my cat is a twat, and proved it again tonight - he decided to run over the table and knock over my full glass of beer...and broke my glass as well 
The other 2 seem to be able to behave, but he's a twat. And then he goes and lies down on the dog bed like feck all has happened.

If you ever see this cat tell him he is a twat, cos he is.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Jun 2015)

Are you sure that's a cat?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Are you sure that's a cat?


He might be a pair of slippers before much longer! Twat cat.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Jun 2015)

Couple of bottles in from t' local. The smaller bottles all have marmy-tops for some reason. Note the Red Rye, this is a new one in bottles, tried it at a brewery tasting a while back, it was very good then...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jun 2015)

I popped to Kelso this morning for a spot of shopping and came across a beer shop, Craft Beer, which has just opened (3 weeks). A very good selection of beers from Scotland, England, Europe and USofA which the owner said would change on a regular basis and develop as he got to know his customers tastes. I managed to pick up a few appropriately-capped bottles and a couple cans of Beavertown 

If the cat comes anywhere near me or the beer he's in for it!


----------



## rich p (6 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> A couple more to cheer up Marmles.
> 
> 
> View attachment 90845


To revive an old chestnut, DP, I notice that even Vedett agree with my being underwhelmed by the blond.
Extra ordinary surely means something far less positive than extraordinary


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Jun 2015)

A well earned First Light, don't ask me how well earned but rest assured that by my low bar expectations of my own endeavours it's well earned...


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Jun 2015)

Mersey Ale (Ship in a Bottle, 5.2% abv)






A nicely balanced beer with a fair bit of biscuity, slightly caramelly malt, with a bitter, almost sour undertone that becomes a more conventionally floral/lemony bitter finish. Refreshing, and jolly nice. Blots its copy book for the cap savvy with a cap that, despite its jaunty red colour, is sadly unadorned.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Jun 2015)

Red Rye, this is very good, lovely red colour, wonderful hoppy aroma, excellent malt and hop combo, despite all the hops it's not overpowering, really good beer.






Ok, for completists (sp?) ingredients are: Maris Otter PA, Crystal, Crystal Rye, Enzymic and Wheat Malt. Hops: Willamette, Sov, Citra, Amarillo and Chinook.


----------



## Crackle (6 Jun 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Mersey Ale (Ship in a Bottle, 5.2% abv)
> 
> View attachment 90951
> 
> ...


Where did you get that. It's brewed especially for their shops?


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Jun 2015)

Also, TBM and I are glass twins, I notice.


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> Where did you get that. It's brewed especially for their shops?


I believe so - Mrs M brought it back from a shopping trip in Liverpool. The label says it's brewed by George Wright & Co.


----------



## Crackle (6 Jun 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> I believe so - Mrs M brought it back from a shopping trip in Liverpool. The label says it's brewed by George Wright & Co.


Ahh, they must be expanding because all the ones I've had were brewed by Liverpool Organic. Not seen that one.


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> Ahh, they must be expanding because all the ones I've had were brewed by Liverpool Organic. Not seen that one.


Oddly, that's what the website says too - I'm assuming the label is the one we believe though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Jun 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Also, TBM and I are glass twins, I notice.



High fives!


----------



## srw (6 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Red Rye, this is very good, lovely red colour, wonderful hoppy aroma, excellent malt and hop combo, despite all the hops it's not overpowering, really good beer.
> 
> View attachment 90929
> 
> ...



Send a bottle my way and I'll let you know if it's overpoweringly hoppy.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Jun 2015)

Another opportunity for the "caressed granite" money shot. Shepherd Neame 1698 Strong Ale (6.5% abv) which is still at the ridiculous price of £1.25 at Asda

The alcohol gives it good backbone. Interesting sweet finish. I had an idea what it reminded me of so let son #2 have a taste. It's agreed........bubblegum. For ref, the glass is one I nicked from the Jolly Hatters pub in Haughton Green, Manchester in about 1992. Still going strong


----------



## User169 (6 Jun 2015)

"Amitie", a Red IPA from Dochter van de Korenaar. 

Not their best effort - a bit bland.


----------



## vernon (6 Jun 2015)

This week's beers


----------



## rich p (6 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 90958
> 
> 
> "Amitie", a Red IPA from Dochter van de Korenaar.
> ...


You're winning the label competition hands down lately! Bollix to caps


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jun 2015)

At one of my favourite London boozers.. The Kings Arms, a fantastic freehouse hidden away in the back streets of Waterloo











I tried a pint of each.. and the Rev. James came top of the taste test. The Bermondsey Best was not.. for me anyway.


----------



## User169 (6 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> You're winning the label competition hands down lately! Bollix to caps



This one has a nice story behind it. It was brewed with another Belgian brewery, Hof ten Dormaal, which burned down earlier this year.

While they try to get back on their feet, a number of fellow brewers have been doing collaborations with them so they have at least some income.


----------



## rich p (6 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> This one has a nice story behind it. It was brewed with another Belgian brewery, Hof ten Dormaal, which burned down earlier this year.
> 
> While they try to get back on their feet, a number of fellow brewers have been doing collaborations with them so they have at least some income.


Nice story.
Incidentally, how does a collaboration between a Belgian and a US brewery, say, work in practice?


----------



## nickyboy (6 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> At one of my favourite London boozers.. The Kings Arms, a fantastic freehouse hidden away in the back streets of Waterloo
> 
> View attachment 90959
> 
> ...



It looks like the person writing the menu has also had a pint of each


----------



## User169 (6 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> Nice story.
> Incidentally, how does a collaboration between a Belgian and a US brewery, say, work in practice?



They all get together at one of the breweries, come up with a recipe together and then make it. 

I get the impression they sometimes try to blend their respective traditions, so you get West Coast IPA/saison mash-ups or US hop/Belgian yeast affairs.

The convention seems to be that the host brewery uses their normal get-up on the label, but includes the logo of the other.

No idea how the dosh gets shared out!


----------



## nickyboy (6 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> They all get together at one of the breweries, come up with a recipe together and then make it.
> 
> I get the impression they sometimes try to blend their respective traditions, so you get West Coast IPA/saison mash-ups or US hop/Belgian yeast affairs.
> 
> ...



Usually the way would be for the brewer to give a certain value per bottle sold to the other collaborator. This would recompense them for the expertise in the brewing process and use of logos etc. Otherwise you get into complicated profit sharing calcs based on costs of production etc.


----------



## User169 (6 Jun 2015)

Another Hof Ten Dormaal collaboration, this time with DeMo. A 9,3% smoked stout.

The name of the beer translates literally as "falling over and standing up" - so, getting your shoot back together.

Obvs made at DeMo, but you get the Dormaal influence in that it's v v restrained on hop front and poss made with Dormaal yeast.

Totally my sort of thong. Like a supercharged Schlenkerla.


----------



## theclaud (6 Jun 2015)

Oakham Citra. Always a nice pint, but after 80-odd Welsh miles, the recovery drink par excellence.


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Jun 2015)

Been looking forward to this one..Claudine said its a good one..
been out on the new bike so its now bbq time and a cold one..

its rather nice..and so is the new frame


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> Oakham Citra. Always a nice pint, but after 80-odd Welsh miles, the recovery drink par excellence.
> View attachment 90966


"80 odd Welsh miles"? Is there anything ordinary about any Wales miles? Did you manage to park your car near the pub then...a 'Citraen' 2CV bien sur.
I am busy drinking 'Proll' from Moreland AKA 'Crafty Ole Chicken' - something like that. Full, maple syrup style, with a bitter end...and, in the best tradition of all the 'Hen' products - toothsome.
Mrs JtM would be comatose by now, and lost for words - or lost forwards, who knows?


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Jun 2015)

To finish


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Jun 2015)

Woa..that was ......ill go walk the dog and see how that goes..lol nice beer but ive felt that..


----------



## theclaud (7 Jun 2015)

There's still some sunshine left in the castle grounds and I have a LARGE Punk IPA in the fridge. It feels like a no-brainer...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jun 2015)

meta lon said:


> Been looking forward to this one..Claudine said its a good one..
> been out on the new bike so its now bbq time and a cold one..
> 
> its rather nice..and so is the new frame
> ...



Is that *shudder* instant coffee?


----------



## palinurus (7 Jun 2015)

Ms P got me a selection box of Badger beer. This is good. What isn't good is Blandford Flyer. Like bitter shandy, made with ginger beer.


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is that *shudder* instant coffee?



yes lidl £1,49 a jar...tastes better than nescaffe..i dont drink coffee much ,but i love the real stuff just too much hassle ..
I like tea .


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Jun 2015)

[QUOTE 3733948, member: 259"]Love the glass![/QUOTE]

get one every year..
its a bloody great event is the Peterborough beer fest..well worth a visit..
http://www.peterborough-camra.org.uk/index.php?bf=1


----------



## rich p (7 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> It feels like a no-brainer


3BM?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jun 2015)

If anyone 'likes' that they'll get a punch up the bracket.

Edit: that's tc on the list.


----------



## rich p (7 Jun 2015)

I watched the last session of the cricket, Sussex v Hants, at the County Ground this afternoon, in the sun, on the grass, occasionally applauding, mostly talking and drinking out of plastic glasses. There are worse ways to get mildly comatose (and pink). Nice, gluggable lightweight beers. Both brewed within 10 miles of here and the first time I've come across the Sussex hop.
Mrs RP says - 'wake up you dozy bástard'


----------



## theclaud (7 Jun 2015)




----------



## srw (7 Jun 2015)

2/10. The Anais Nin and the Rapha band mark you out as trying too hard to import East London cool to the Mwmbls. And as for carrying a glass _with a stem_ to the park...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jun 2015)

Late arvo glass of HN Haymaker taken after a hard days graft.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 91136



Extra marks for the Waiters Friend!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> I watched the last session of the cricket, Sussex v Hants, at the County Ground this afternoon, in the sun, on the grass, occasionally applauding, mostly talking and drinking out of plastic glasses. There are worse ways to get mildly comatose (and pink). Nice, gluggable lightweight beers. Both brewed within 10 miles of here and the first time I've come across the Sussex hop.
> Mrs RP says - 'wake up you dozy bástard'
> View attachment 91133
> 
> ...



My kind of afternoon, although many many years since I have been able to do it 

Tonight's selection, purchased yesterday in Kelso


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jun 2015)

Birkenstock - the instant coffee of footwear. 
Claudine has a Brewdog foreground, a doo dog back ground and a body double on the bench!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jun 2015)

The Goose Island is ok. The label promised a "long hop finish", it didn't deliver.

Not unpleasant, but just ok.


----------



## rich p (7 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> The Goose Island is ok. The label promised a "long hop finish", it didn't deliver.
> 
> Not unpleasant, but just ok.


Nice cap tho!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> Nice cap tho!


It is. Better than the beer tbh


----------



## rich p (7 Jun 2015)

Just had a 'nightcap' of Shepherd Neame, London Porter, from Sainos.
I would say it's very, very nice. Rich and chocolatey without being too sweet or too overpowering.


----------



## anothersam (7 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 91136





Aperitif said:


> Claudine has a Brewdog foreground, a doo dog back ground and a body double on the bench!


A perfect shot shattered by the tension of knowing what's going to happen to the glass when it meets a thirsty dog.


----------



## theclaud (7 Jun 2015)

Ha! Right scenario, wrong dog. It was a handsome GSP that was almost my undoing. He was either called Bo or Bailey. He didn't get the beer.


----------



## theclaud (8 Jun 2015)

srw said:


> 2/10. The Anais Nin and the Rapha band mark you out as trying too hard to import East London cool to the Mwmbls. And as for carrying a glass _with a stem_ to the park...


The Rapha is for DP (courtesy of @MacB) and other poncey accoutrements are for 3BM, natch. Cap included for @Marmion. It's hardly 'to the park', dahling - dusting off the picnic ware to walk a hundred yards would be _so _Amersham.


----------



## srw (8 Jun 2015)

Anyway - back on topic. I left last night's selection to Mrs W, to give her an excuse to get an icecream after our sunny walk (Guildford picnic - portable barbecue, beer, bubbly, wine. Out of glasses with stems.)

The instruction was "one cold, one not" - although the shop I sent her to keeps all its (mediocre) selection of beer in a fridge. The cold was Peroni - at the more favourable (i.e. less over-bitter) end of generic Europiss. The not was Hobgoblin Gold. Very toilet cleaner floral hops on the nose, but, to start with at least, muted hops in the drinking - nicely balanced. That was probably because it started out at cellar temperature. The second glass was more overtly hoppy, and less attractive for it.

"Dishwater" as Mrs W (on this occasion) didn't say.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jun 2015)

Posting this on behalf of Barak who's a bit busy at the mo.

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/president-obama-kicks-off-germany-trip-beer-ahead/story?id=31588622

Karg Weissbier, nice morning sharpener, hopefully ease the pain of another a day of dullards.











beeradvo review... http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/5784/15487/

Mrs O says 'If you're on the waz all day, you're in the spare room'


----------



## nickyboy (8 Jun 2015)

I was watching the news last night....."We hope that the UK decides to remain within the EU, blah blah blah.........we hope that UK will continue to invest 2% of GDP in defence spending , blah blah blah"

me *thinks": that looks like a nice beer


----------



## User169 (8 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> The Goose Island is ok. The label promised a "long hop finish", it didn't deliver.
> 
> Not unpleasant, but just ok.



I tried it yesterday. Thought it was OK: nothing too special, but you can just about taste the cascade hops.

The brewery was taken over by AB-Inbev a while ago and a lot of production transferred to AB-Inbev facilities, so not sure if the recipe has now been toned down a bit.


----------



## User169 (8 Jun 2015)

I had a Jaipur yesterday as it was the 10th anniversary of it first having been brewed.

Picture from 1st brew day on 7 June 2005. So, starter for 10: who is the chap on the left?


----------



## User169 (8 Jun 2015)

So the neighbours are complaining about the trucks that pitch up at 6am every day to transport your beer from the brewery to the bottling plant. 

Simple solution, build a 3km pipeline between the two..

http://www.flanderstoday.eu/living/talking-dutch-only-here-beer-pipeline


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I had a Jaipur yesterday as it was the 10th anniversary of it first having been brewed.
> 
> Picture from 1st brew day on 7 June 2005. So, starter for 10: who is the chap on the left?
> 
> View attachment 91207



Looks like an oik, is it a Brewdog oik?


----------



## theclaud (8 Jun 2015)

I had a pint of Otley Hop Angeles last night, and it was good. I am waiting on the Columbo before I pronounce them back on form...


----------



## srw (8 Jun 2015)

Arundel brewery Black Stallion, before I head to the land of the Rheinheitsgebot. Sweet, lots of chocolate malty flavour. Perhaps could have done with a touch more hop.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jun 2015)

Some great beer on this thread, just been having a delve back.


----------



## rich p (8 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Some great beer on this thread, just been having a delve back.


I've just read a few pages from p93 after your 'like' sent me back in time.
Interesting how the input has changed; the beeriness is less diluted by food and cider. Nice to see some old posts from NickM, the finest misanthrope. Cheers for that 3BM!


----------



## theclaud (8 Jun 2015)

I bought beer in tins! They fit nicely in a rack-top bag. Beavertown Neck Oil. Not the greatest match for my dinner of spicy butter bean stew, but it's growing on me as a digestif...


----------



## rich p (8 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> I bought beer in tins! They fit nicely in a rack-top bag. Beavertown Neck Oil. Not the greatest match for my dinner of spicy butter bean stew, but it's growing on me as a digestif...
> 
> 
> View attachment 91260


I'm still resistant to drinking beer out of cans. Does that make me quaint or out of touch...

...it's a rhetorical question


----------



## theclaud (8 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> I'm still resistant to drinking beer out of cans. Does that make me quaint or out of touch...
> 
> *...it's a rhetorical question*



Dammit. Headed off at the pass.


----------



## rich p (8 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> Dammit. Headed off at the pass.


I may be an old fool but...

...I thought 'quaint' might default to daffodil.


----------



## theclaud (8 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> I may be an old fool but...
> 
> ...I thought 'quaint' might default to daffodil.



I think I once heard @MacB describe you as queynte.


----------



## rich p (8 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> I think I once heard @MacB describe you as queynte.


You've met the Elusive One?


----------



## theclaud (8 Jun 2015)

Kelpie. Scottish seaweed ale. I believe it's been mentioned before. A pleasant, malty, porterish affair. There's a bit of a salty tang but I was hoping for a bolder seaweediness.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jun 2015)

Seaweediness, ridiculous language, I'd never partake of such stoopification to that low a level.


----------



## User169 (9 Jun 2015)

A curious list of "white whale" beers - the rarest of the rare and pretty damn expensive. Mainly Belgian sours and American barrel-aged stuff. I think I may have tasted one - Stormnaktsporter from Narke - but not entirely sure.

I know very vaguely someone who got a bottle of "Dave" recently (no. 2 in the list): 2000 USD!! Utterly bonkers. 


Cantillon Soleil de Minuit (1999)
Hair of the Dog Dave
Cantillon Spuyten Duyvil
Drie Fonteinen Framboos (1999)
Cantillon Don Quijote
Drie Fonteinen Selectie C
Cantillon Loerik
Cantillon Akkurat Wine Grapes (Reed Gueuze Muscat; Reed Gueuze Pinot Noir; Goldackerl; St. Lamvinus Unblended)
Cantillon One Pint Pub exclusives (Tyrnilambic Baie d’Argousier; Groseille; Groseille a Maquereau)
Cantillon Pikkulintu exclusives (Olutravintola Pikkulintu; Pikkulinnun Viskilambic)
Midnight Sun M Belgian Style Barleywine
Cantillon LH12
De Struise Dirty Horse (100% 1983; 90%/10%; 100% 2005)
Cantillon Bourgogne Lambic
Cantillon Kersengueuze
Sam Adams Millenium
Lost Abbey Veritas 005
Cantillon Pinot d'Anuis
Lost Abbey Yellow Bus
Cantillon Soleil de Minuit (2013)
Drie Fonteinen Akkurat Exclusives (Akkurat’s Oude Geuze 50/50; Akkurats Gold Geuze 50/50)
Cantillon Gueuze Velomoteur
Freigeist Eszett Geuze 
Drie Fonteinen 50th Anniversary
Drie Fonteinen Millennium Gueuze
Cantillon Feestbier
Drie Fonteinen J&J Roze
De Dolle Stille Nacht Reserva (2000)
Drie Fonteinen J&J Blauw
Cantillon La Demiere Cuvee Du 89
Drie Fonteinen Oude Gueuze (1999)
Cantillon Jean Chris Nomad
Lost Abbey Cable Car Kriek
Bullfrog Black Cherry Bomb
H.ertie (Uli) Blended Lambics
Cantillon Zwanze 2008
Cantillon Brabantiae
Bullfrog Beekeeper
Cantillon Crianza Helena
Cantillon Heerengeuze
Lost Abbey Veritas 004
Flossmoor Station Wooden Hell
Cantillon Framboise
Russian River Beatification PH1
Bullfrog Blue Cheer
Drie Fonteinene Oude Geuze Vintage (2002)
Drie Fonteinen Malvasia Rosso/Druiven Gueuze
Cantillon Lambic d’Haute Densité
Nørrebro Bryghus Saison Lambic Pinot Noir
Lost Abbey Cable Car (2007)
Drie Fonteinen Hommage (2007)
Bullfrog Strawberry Fields
Drie Fonteinen Framboos (2011)
Southamtpon Berliner Weiss
Three Floyds Pappy Van Winkle Dark Lord
Southampton Black Raspberry Lambic
Hair of the Dog Adam from the Wood (Batch 1)
Surly Darkness (2007)
Cantillon Blabaer (Batch 1-4)
Lost Abbey Isabelle Proximus
Three Floyds Brandy Vanilla Dark Lord
Hill Farmstead Ann
Lost Abbey Veritas 001
Cantillon 50N4E (2007)
Boston Beer Company Utopias (2002, 2003)
Lost Abbey Veritas 006
Lindeman's Loerik
Cantillon Fou Foune (Pre-2004)
Lost Abbey Le Woody Brune
De Dolle Speciaal Brouwsel 20th
Narke Kaagen! Stormaktsporter
Brasserie de la Senne Crianza
Three Floyds Bourbon Vanilla Dark Lord
Hill Farmstead Mimosa
Cantillon Gueuze, Kriek, St. Lamvinus, Rose De Gambrinus, etc (Pre-2000)
Lost Abbey Cable Car (2009)
Southampton Peconic County Reserve Ale
Cantillon Blabaer (Batch 4+)
Narke Svensk El! Stormaktsporter
Cigar City Apple Brandy Hunahpus
Lost Abbey Veritas 007
Lost Abbey Veritas 002
New Belgium Bottleworks 10th Anniversary La Folie
Cantillon Lou Pepe Gueuze (Pre-2002)
New Belgium Falling Rock La Folie 
Lost Abbey Cable Car (2008)
Belle Vue Selection Lambic (1999)
Cantillon Lou Pepe Kriek/Framboise (Pre-2002)
Russian River Toronado 20th
Rodenbach Alexander Rodenbach
Three Floyds Dark Lord De Muerte (2011)
Russian River Deviation
The Bruery Barrel Aged Partridge in a Pear Tree
East End Gratitude (2005)
Narke Konjaks! Stormaktsporter
Narke Stormaktsporter
Portsmouth Double Oaked Kate the Great
Girardin Fond Gueuze Bierpallieters 
De Dolle Stille Nacht Reserva (2008)
Lost Abbey Cable Car (2010)


----------



## User169 (9 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Finally got my sweaty paws on a bottle of "Armand'Spirit".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Realized at the weekend that this bottle is still at the back of the cupboard.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jun 2015)

Just Goog'd White Whale Beers, something I'd not heard of. I've got some more 'regular' beers I'd like to try before that lot. The Fin du Monde or the Pliny's for eg.


----------



## User169 (9 Jun 2015)

Chortle!

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...c&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=socialnetwork


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Chortle!
> 
> http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...c&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=socialnetwork


I'm sure there's a short story taking that (everyone brewing beer) as a starting point. I'll try to recall where I heard it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Chortle!
> 
> http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...c&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=socialnetwork



That's you that is.


----------



## User169 (9 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That's you that is.



Those that "like" this post are being noted and won't be receiving Brouwerij de Vreemdeling's finest ales!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Those that "like" this post are being noted and won't be receiving Brouwerij de Vreemdeling's finest ales!



Phew, glad you can't 'like' your own posts.


----------



## theclaud (9 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Those that "like" this post are being noted and won't be receiving Brouwerij de Vreemdeling's finest ales!


[Reaches for _unlike _button...]


----------



## Aperitif (9 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Those that "like" this post are being noted and won't be receiving Brouwerij de Vreemdeling's finest ales!


It is a well known fact that DP are critical letters in the 'Dauphiné'...and he is therefore such an asset to this forum and cycling in general. Now, his wisdom is extended to sharing exceptional taste and expertise with those who appreciate and not denigrate his character via a wanton parody (true that it might be) (Who wrote that?)

Is there a label yet, DP, or is threepensmcnibty getting the contract to produce a childish, hipster appealing graphic?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jun 2015)

EQS beer pack


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jun 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Is there a label yet, DP, or is threepensmcnibty getting the contract to produce a childish, hipster appealing graphic?



Childish graphic art, easy money...


----------



## theclaud (9 Jun 2015)

Drinking at work again...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jun 2015)

Someone's crashed a shítty old bi-plane in your caff.


----------



## theclaud (9 Jun 2015)

Oops. Almost forgot.


----------



## theclaud (9 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Someone's crashed a shítty old bi-plane in your caff.


Happens all the time.


----------



## rich p (9 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> Drinking at work again...
> 
> View attachment 91341


Did that come out of that bottle? Looks like Appletize


----------



## theclaud (9 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> Did that come out of that bottle? Looks like Appletize


I think it's the glass. It's plastic!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jun 2015)




----------



## theclaud (9 Jun 2015)

I know, I know! It was that, a wine glass, or out of the bottle.


----------



## rich p (9 Jun 2015)

The fanciest plastic glass I've ever seen. You ooze gclass


----------



## Aperitif (9 Jun 2015)

Packed again at your 'plane crash' venue then, Claudine. Go for 'Coldley' next time.
Rich's 'worry' about your egregious bubblage can only make me think of one thing...


----------



## Aperitif (9 Jun 2015)

Aperitif said:


> It is a well known fact that DP are critical letters in the 'Dauphiné'...and he is therefore such an asset to this forum and cycling in general. Now, his wisdom is extended to sharing exceptional taste and expertise with those who appreciate and not denigrate his character via a wanton parody (true that it might be) (Who wrote that?)
> 
> Is there a label yet, DP, or is threepensmcnibty getting the contract to produce a childish, hipster* appealing* graphic?





threebikesmcginty said:


> Childish graphic art, easy money...
> 
> View attachment 91340



I'm rubbish. I can't even spell appalling correctly...but he did a good job nevertheless!


----------



## rich p (9 Jun 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Packed again at your 'plane crash' venue then, Claudine. Go for 'Coldley' next time.
> Rich's 'worry' about your egregious bubblage can only make me think of one thing...



I've never used 'egregious' in conversation in case anyone confuses me for someone educated and articulate


----------



## theclaud (9 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> I've never used 'egregious' in conversation in case anyone confuses me for someone educated and articulate


You can relax on that score.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> I've never used 'egregious' in conversation in case anyone confuses me for someone educated and articulate


I'd be leffe with egg on my face if I, you, sit.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> You can relax on that score.


Oooooooooooooooo! This is almost turning into 'Bar'- a rival to 'Café'. Lest we forget, DP is busy counting the hops, skipping some and then jumping around on the forum. Do we need a 'Brewers' bit? threesubsectionsmcginty will be along soon to advise.


----------



## rich p (9 Jun 2015)

In my defence I have nothing beery to add to the thread tonight (shuddit Claud) as I had a cold Amstel while cooking and I'm now onto a bottle Albarino. Normal service will resume tomorrow.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Posting this on behalf of Barak who's a bit busy at the mo.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/president-obama-kicks-off-germany-trip-beer-ahead/story?id=31588622
> 
> ...



"You only had one you fücking lightweight, I had that much beer - buuuuuurrrrrp"


----------



## User169 (10 Jun 2015)

One for those near to London (@ceepeebee et al). 

Clapton Craft (Lower Clapton Road) has a Dutch tap takeover on June 13th, so you can have a taste of De Molen, Kaapse Brouwers, Rooie Dop, Het Uiltje and Dochter van de Korenaar.


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> One for those near to London (@ceepeebee et al).
> 
> Clapton Craft (Lower Clapton Road) has a Dutch tap takeover on June 13th, so you can have a taste of De Molen, Kaapse Brouwers, Rooie Dop, Het Uiltje and Dochter van de Korenaar.


Damn kids both moved back to Brighton from Clapton after cashing in on the gentriponcification


----------



## User169 (10 Jun 2015)

My entry for best label ever. Made by some friends, it's a Flemish red/brown-style beer. Not so funky, but super-tart.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Jun 2015)

Mrs McG was sorting out the Waitrose order earlier so I've texted through my shopping list:

Weihenstephaner Hefe Weissbier
Fullers 1845
Youngs Spesh that London Ale
Marmite

All food groups covered...


----------



## User169 (10 Jun 2015)

Another nice one from Dochter van de Korenaar. This time their RIS. Really good - one ofmyfavourite breweries.


----------



## srw (10 Jun 2015)

Forgettable Austrian lager, Austrian Weiss bier and HBH Weiss bier. Confirming my suspicion that all Weiss bier tastes the same.


----------



## vernon (10 Jun 2015)

Tonight's beers






A nice session beer from Hartlepool





A flavoursome IPA.


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2015)

I've mentioned a very local to me, one-man-band brewery before. Brickhouse Requiem that I've liked bottled. My loacal which is even closer to the Irish geezer who brews it had it on draught tonight. It's a bonzer pint, of which I had four, @4% alight coloured malty bitter with a balanced hoppy tang. Lovely stuff. My pal stuck to Harveys but he's a staunch traditionalist.


----------



## theclaud (11 Jun 2015)

Bonsai! A collaboration between Arbor and Tiny Rebel. I seem to be slightly langered.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> I've mentioned a very local to me, one-man-band brewery before. Brickhouse Requiem that I've liked bottled. My loacal which is even closer to the Irish geezer who brews it had it on draught tonight. It's a bonzer pint, of which I had four, @4% alight coloured malty bitter with a balanced hoppy tang. Lovely stuff. My pal stuck to Harveys but he's a staunch traditionalist.
> 
> View attachment 91532


The farkers in the background look the life and soul...


----------



## rich p (11 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> The farkers in the background look the life and soul...


Three old gits who I vaguely know. You're right, they're as dull as buggery although 2 of their wives have a certain je ne sais quoi....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> Three old gits who I vaguely know. You're right, they're as dull as buggery although 2 of their wives have a certain je ne sais quoi....


That must be a fairly common trait down your way


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Mrs McG was sorting out the Waitrose order earlier so I've texted through my shopping list:
> 
> Weihenstephaner Hefe Weissbier
> Fullers 1845
> ...


I call this list, "My Tribute to Yeast..."


----------



## rich p (11 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> That must be a fairly common trait down your way


Pretty women? Yep!


----------



## Aperitif (11 Jun 2015)

[QUOTE 3740045, member: 259"]There was a thing on the BBC website about gin and beer yesterday. Even in the18th century, gin drinkers were rightly seen as dissolute nobbers, while beer drinkers were stout fellows and ladies of good cheer with healthy libidos.





[/QUOTE]
The thing holding up the building in the left hand pic. is called a 'Delftse's Post'.
I know these things.


----------



## User169 (11 Jun 2015)

Rotterdam!!

The beer is vile - it's not from Kaapse, but from a Belgian brewery and is a smoked sour. There are some things that just shouldn't exist.


----------



## rich p (11 Jun 2015)

I'm stuck at my daughter's place with only Tyskies in the fridge. Luckily I fore-thought to bring a punk ipa as insurance against s-i-l's indifferent tastes.


----------



## User169 (11 Jun 2015)

Stupendous weather here.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> I'm stuck at my daughter's place with only Tyskies in the fridge.



I take it that Tyskies is not their pet parrot?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2015)

I spotted this and it reminded me of this thread. Possibly more than one of them...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Jun 2015)

Red Tits McGinty!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2015)

[QUOTE 3740045, member: 259"]There was a thing on the BBC website about gin and beer yesterday. Even in the18th century, gin drinkers were rightly seen as dissolute nobbers, while beer drinkers were stout fellows and ladies of good cheer with healthy libidos.
[/QUOTE]
I'll be on the look out for the gin and cider drinkers in October


----------



## Dayvo (11 Jun 2015)

Surfing around, as you do, I found this old picture (VB brewery in Victoria, Australia) and thought that's the kind of environment to work in. Not sure they're just 'looking' at the bottom of the bottle.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'll be on the look out for the gin and cider drinkers in October



Mmmm the 'Dog are there.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Mmmm the 'Dog are there.


They are indeed 

I spotted on FB page of the Kelso beer shop I mentioned last week that they now stock Brewdog Lager-in-a-can; I might have to give it a go.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2015)

[QUOTE 3740745, member: 259"]The Belgians are getting into 'artisanal' gin now but there's scant sign of any decent cider. One of the worst hangovers I have ever had was from oude jenever in Rotterdam. I couldn't see in three dimensions for a few hours.[/QUOTE]
I am imagining that me and the 18th October 2015 may never become acquainted


----------



## Dayvo (11 Jun 2015)

[QUOTE 3740745, member: 259"]The Belgians are getting into 'artisanal' gin now but there's scant sign of any decent cider. One of the worst hangovers I have ever had was from oude jenever in Rotterdam. I couldn't see in three dimensions for a few hours.[/QUOTE]

Sounds like you had something else!


----------



## Aperitif (11 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> I'm stuck at my daughter's place with only Tyskies in the fridge. Luckily I fore-thought to bring a punk ipa as insurance against s-i-l's indifferent tastes.


Maybe you are known to 'polish' off the beer, and the frigo is stashed accordingly.


----------



## jongooligan (12 Jun 2015)

What we have here is a hot day and a lawn that needs mowing. I'm bound to work up a thirst so have a selection of beers in the fridge for when I'm done.




In no particular order:
Thornbridge Jaipur IPA
Marble Lagonda IPA
Marble Dobber IPA
The Kernel black IPA
Flying Dog Snake Dog IPA
Beavertown Neck Oil pale ale
Beavertown Black Betty black IPA
Beavertown Bloody 'Ell Blood Orange IPA
Beavertown 8 Ball IPA
Would like to say I'll report back but that's dependent on how much of this lot I drink.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jun 2015)

I'd happily guzzle any of that lot. I'm just limbering up for a beer although it won't need to be a cold one due to a hot day as it's not very warm and looking like rain.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Jun 2015)

Poncey beer fever has gripped me.....

Today is our wedding anniversary so we're off to a nice restaurant. Mrs N has said we can pop into Glossop's poncey beer emporioum for a couple before the meal. Mrs N will be thinking about chilli squid, fillet steak, crème brulee etc etc.

All I can think of is Marble Dobber


----------



## jongooligan (12 Jun 2015)

Couldn't wait. Necked the Bloody 'Ell watching yesterday's TT racing. Had an awful feeling that this would taste like Tango. It does taste and smell of oranges but it's not as sharply citrus as I'd expected. It's slightly resinous, which I guess is coming from the citrus oil in the oranges. It went down pretty quickly so think I'll be having some more of this.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jun 2015)

[QUOTE 3741906, member: 259"]Etymological brewery-related question of the day - do southerners know that a dobber is a big marble or is that only a northern word (or a midlands word at least)?[/QUOTE]

As far as marble glossary nonsense goes I can only conjure up aggie and keepsies so far.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Jun 2015)

[QUOTE 3741906, member: 259"]Etymological brewery-related question of the day - do southerners know that a dobber is a big marble or is that only a northern word (or a midlands word at least)?[/QUOTE]

I didn't know that. We tend to use "dobber" to describe all unusually large things

I remember "alley" (for coloured marbles) and "bollie" (for metal marbles) from my playground days


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jun 2015)

Weihenstephaner Hefeweissbier, easier to drink than spell. Very nice, refreshing beer. Apparently been chucking beer out from this gaff for over a thousand years, seem to have got it about right.


----------



## User169 (12 Jun 2015)

jongooligan said:


> Couldn't wait. Necked the Bloody 'Ell watching yesterday's TT racing. Had an awful feeling that this would taste like Tango. It does taste and smell of oranges but it's not as sharply citrus as I'd expected. It's slightly resinous, which I guess is coming from the citrus oil in the oranges. It went down pretty quickly so think I'll be having some more of this.



Beavertown are just great - fantastic art work on the cans too. Haven't tasted the orange ne yet, but sounds good from your description!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jun 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Poncey beer fever has gripped me.....
> 
> Today is our wedding anniversary so we're off to a nice restaurant. Mrs N has said we can pop into Glossop's poncey beer emporioum for a couple before the meal. Mrs N will be thinking about chilli squid, fillet steak, crème brulee etc etc.
> 
> All I can think of is Marble Dobber



Happy anniversary, it's ours as well and we are following suit re restaurant and non-poncey pub for real ale beforehand and after


----------



## jongooligan (12 Jun 2015)

From Wikipedia (so it must be right)
Dobber, Used in Scotland as a slang word referring to the male genitalia.
So, Marble Dobber = Dildo?
Over to you Marmion.


----------



## User169 (12 Jun 2015)

Smoked Maerzen from Jack's Abbey outta Massacchuussettts.

A U.S. take on Schlenkerla. Smells super frazzleicious!

Rubbish label though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jun 2015)

jongooligan said:


> From Wikipedia (so it must be right)
> Dobber, Used in Scotland as a slang word referring to the male genitalia.
> So, Marble Dobber = Dildo?
> Over to you Marmion.



Dobber tends to be used in reference to people rather than referring to your knob or an object. e.g you would say "you're a f*ckin' dobber" when highlighting to 3BM that he has a few annoying traits, or "get tae f*ck ya dobber" when asking smeggers to stop pestering you to buy him a beer or "tak a look at they pair o' dobbers" when making reference to rich and crackle sitting having a beer at the corner table and not making eye contact with anyone.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Rubbish label though.


Good effort has gone into co-ordinating the cap so bonus points


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jun 2015)

Wanker.


----------



## User169 (12 Jun 2015)

One from last night - Danish Metal!


----------



## User169 (12 Jun 2015)

Sour stuff - lambic with black currants aged on oak. Very flat, but nice and tart.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jun 2015)

Happy Friday Folks!!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jun 2015)

Check the funky new look!


----------



## jongooligan (12 Jun 2015)

Grass cut. Time for a break.





As you would imagine, this one has a taste of rye but also a hint of citrus. Not as much citrus as the Bloody 'Ell but it's still there. I like it but there's so much other stuff out there that tastes very similar so don't think I'll be going back for more.
Got that mellow Friday tea time feeling now. What to try next?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jun 2015)

jongooligan said:


> Grass cut. Time for a break.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you're drinking them all tonight I'd probably hit the stronger IPAs then ease off for a bit with a couple of the 'lighter' ones and then slide gradually into the black IPA stuff. After that see what else you've got kicking around the place.

I saw some going out of date 8-Ball for a quid a bottle so I bought about a dozen, it was as frothy as freak and tasted awful, apart from that it was a bargain.


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Jun 2015)

Just had a obsene amount of sheaperd neeme ffs cant even spell it lol..
laters...


----------



## jongooligan (12 Jun 2015)

@threebikesmcginty I'll not be drinking them all tonight - think that would probably be a waste as I wouldn't appreciate them. Just tried the Beavertown Black Betty.





It's a belter; coffee & chocolate flavour, really smooth. Probably not for a warm day in the garden. Much better in front of the fire in winter with a peaty malt to chase it down.
Throttling back now. Found some Punk IPA, Black Sheep Riggwelter and Henney's cider in the garage so me and the lad are going to watch the TT and get stuck into them.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Happy Friday Folks!!!
> View attachment 91715


Is that Black Sheep Ale not only 2/3rds full?


----------



## Dayvo (12 Jun 2015)

Blimey, I remember Pelforth.

A school day-trip to France to Cap Gris Nez in 1975 aged 15. Me and my mates found our way into a bar and had no problems getting a few beers down us. 

Teachers weren't happy, neither were my parents, but it was all a learning experience on sooo many levels.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jun 2015)

Just enjoying another Whineystephaniewotsit Hefnerwankbeer or whatever it's called.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> Is that Black Sheep Ale not only 2/3rds full?


It's empty now


----------



## theclaud (12 Jun 2015)

I am on the train, trying not to drink the selection of Welsh beers I bought as a present for my dad. I hear a tempting bottley clink every so often. Doing well so far. Less than an hour to hold out. Get busy with the moral support.


----------



## Dayvo (12 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> I am on the train, trying not to drink the selection of Welsh beers I bought as a present for my dad. I hear a tempting bottley clink every so often. Doing well so far. Less than an hour to hold out. Get busy with the moral support.



Give in to temptation. 

He won't notice the absent bottle from the selection. 

You know you're going to give in, so don't waste time teasing yourself.


----------



## Stephenite (12 Jun 2015)

Afternoon at the beach spoilt by having to drive a car home. Would have been ideal to enjoy a couple of these Nøgne pale ales brewed with lemongrass. At least I have excellent company at home


----------



## Stephenite (12 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> I am on the train, trying not to drink the selection of Welsh beers I bought as a present for my dad. I hear a tempting bottley clink every so often. Doing well so far. Less than an hour to hold out. Get busy with the moral support.


You could take a bit of each one so's it won't be noticed.


----------



## srw (12 Jun 2015)

Hello beerthread peeps. A little light Friday pub-quiz for you.

I want to give out four bottles of beer as prizes next week. As a confirmed corporate self-gratification artist I want one bottle to reflect each of four corporate values: Connected, Excellent, Caring, Responsible. The bottles must be relatively easily available near EC4 or in a supermarket - so no obscure Latvian smokebeers, please!

Bright ideas - or even just good jokes - will be rewarded.


----------



## theclaud (12 Jun 2015)

Stephenite said:


> You could take a bit of each one so's it won't be noticed.


Risky. I'm travelling without a bottle opener so would need to twat the tops off on the edge of something. Plus the bottles have been jiggled about a bit...


----------



## theclaud (12 Jun 2015)

srw said:


> As a confirmed corporate self-gratification artist I want one bottle to reflect each of four corporate values: Connected, Excellent, Caring, Responsible.


I'm glad you said the first bit of that so I didn't have to.


----------



## jongooligan (12 Jun 2015)

Stephenite said:


> Afternoon at the beach spoilt by having to drive a car home. Would have been ideal to enjoy a couple of these Nøgne pale ales brewed with lemongrass. At least I have excellent company at home



Have you tried these before? Only ever had bad experiences of lemongrass in beer. It's a bloody abomination.
Do let us know how you get on with it tho.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> I am on the train, trying not to drink the selection of Welsh beers I bought as a present for my dad. I hear a tempting bottley clink every so often. Doing well so far. Less than an hour to hold out. Get busy with the moral support.



Neck em and get 4 tins of Stella from a petrol station near to where he lives.


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Jun 2015)

srw said:


> I want to give out four bottles of beer as prizes next week. As a confirmed corporate self-gratification artist I want one bottle to reflect each of four corporate values: Connected, Excellent, Caring, Responsible. The bottles must be relatively easily available near EC4 or in a supermarket - so no obscure Latvian smokebeers, please!


Connected - I'd look for a collaboration of some sort. The only one that springs to mind for me was very limited, sadly (Cheshire Brewhouse's "Stormy Point"), but there should be some out there.
Excellent - Just choose something good - Heavy Industry's 77, Jaipur, if you won't be pulled up for breaking the boycott, something like that.
Caring - Never had any, but Two Fingers brewery are in that London, and give all their profit to prostate cancer charities (http://twofingersbrewing.co/age-gate.php)
Responsible - Brewdog Nanny State, or Erdinger Alkoholfrei. (May not be popular with the "winner").


----------



## Crackle (12 Jun 2015)

srw said:


> I want to give out four bottles of beer as prizes next week. As a confirmed corporate self-gratification artist I want one bottle to reflect each of four corporate values: Connected, Excellent, Caring, Responsible. The bottles must be relatively easily available near EC4 or in a supermarket - so no obscure Latvian smokebeers, please!


Can you not change Connected to Allied, Excellent to Superlative, change the order a bit to make C.R.A.S and just get them Stella?


----------



## Dayvo (12 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> Can you not change Connected to Allied, Excellent to Superlative, change the order a bit to make C.R.A.S and just get them Stella?



Or combine excellent and superlative to laxative.


----------



## theclaud (12 Jun 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Connected - I'd look for a collaboration of some sort. The only one that springs to mind for me was very limited, sadly (Cheshire Brewhouse's "Stormy Point"), but there should be some out there.



The Bonsai is good, if you don't mind.the small bottles. A collab between Arbor and Tiny Rebel.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jun 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Connected - I'd look for a collaboration of some sort. The only one that springs to mind for me was very limited, sadly (Cheshire Brewhouse's "Stormy Point"), but there should be some out there.
> Excellent - Just choose something good - Heavy Industry's 77, Jaipur, if you won't be pulled up for breaking the boycott, something like that.
> Caring - Never had any, but Two Fingers brewery are in that London, and give all their profit to prostate cancer charities (http://twofingersbrewing.co/age-gate.php)
> Responsible - Brewdog Nanny State, or Erdinger Alkoholfrei. (May not be popular with the "winner").



Change Caring to Carling, sorted.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Jun 2015)

Post wedding anniversary review...............

Went to the beer emporium and had a Marble Dobber which was jolly nice. I wasn't sure what to try next. So I just yanked a bottle off the shelf and hoped for the best






8.5%.........8.farking 5 per cent. I fear my usual sparkling dinner convo was down the drain. Anyhoo....it was dead nice

I am quite pissed now

Edit - I've never had a "dopplebock" beer before. Apparently a lot of labels for these beers feature two goats. The reason is that "bock" also means "goat" in German. Double Goat.......those hilarious Germans


----------



## srw (12 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> Can you not change Connected to Allied, Excellent to Superlative, change the order a bit to make C.R.A.S and just get them Stella?


Sadly corporate branding gurus (think @zimzum42 but without the nihilistic lolz) would have my guts for garters.

I had the Alkoholfrei idea for Caring - I like the Carling idea too. Would dent the corporate bollocks nicely, and the person I've got it earmarked for can take that sort of joke.

My trip down to the local little Waitrose near the office suggested a 75ml bottle of Meantime IPA. Is it Excellent? I think I've had it before and reported on it in the thread, but my memory's a little rusty.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jun 2015)




----------



## srw (12 Jun 2015)

Two fingers is apparently available around the back (oo-er missus) of Farringdon Station, in Tescos. I feel an explore coming along.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jun 2015)

Tonight's selection


----------



## srw (13 Jun 2015)

From left to right...

Excellent, Connected, Responsible, Caring.

4 out of 7 on the @Marmion test, and delighted that 2 out of the 4 are proudly unionist.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jun 2015)

srw said:


> 4 out of 7 on the @Marmion test, and delighted that 2 out of the 4 are proudly unionist.


Only til the oil runs out


----------



## rich p (13 Jun 2015)

This number was brewed by the bloke who works in my poncy offie, as a sideline hobby. He gave us 2 bottles for the butcher boys to review. Chocolate, coffee and pretty easy to drink. A good effort.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jun 2015)

Is that a marketing shot, all a bit lacklustre?

Anyway talking of ponciness, I bought this in posh Woodstock. It goes against the grain a bit as it has a slight comedy name with the word 'cock'. Also each bottle has a feather tucked into the label, all a bit nonsensified and gimmicky. I wouldn't be surprised if it's shít.


----------



## User169 (13 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is that a marketing shot, all a bit lacklustre?
> 
> Anyway talking of ponciness, I bought this in posh Woodstock. It goes against the grain a bit as it has a slight comedy name with the word 'cock'. Also each bottle has a feather tucked into the label, all a bit nonsensified and gimmicky. I wouldn't be surprised if it's shít.
> 
> View attachment 91816



I had one of theirs the other day - Diamond Lil - was alright.


----------



## srw (13 Jun 2015)

While I was in M&S buying that lot for work I also took the opportunity to pick up some of theirs for me for supper. The first one to be broached (to give me inspiration for cooking) is a Sorachi Saison, and to my slight surprise, it's absolutely delicious. Although it's clearly brewed to show off the hop - something called Sorachi Ace, "zesty lemon and orange notes with intriguing hints of spice" says the BS on the bottle - and it's extremely bitter, it's not over-hoppy or over-bitter. I suspect that the malted wheat (congratulations to M&S for listing the ingredients) and the alcoholic strength (6%) go to provide the balance you don't get with the rankest of the American-style beers. It's also brewed by the experts at Adnams, which no doubt helps.

@Marmion wouldn't like it - plain black cap. And since to my eternal regret, Mrs W doesn't drink beer, and since to their shame M&S don't sell a dry cider I had to pop next door to Waitrose for a couple of bottles of Aspall's Premier Cru for her.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I had one of theirs the other day - Diamond Lil - was alright.



It's pretty good ackshly, decent taste and finish especially for a session strength beer. I'll forgive them the cocks but they could do with losing the feather.


----------



## jongooligan (13 Jun 2015)

No photo tonight. I'm drinking the Snake Dog IPA as shown in a previous post. The artwork rivals Beavertown's so I guess it's a proper poncey beer.
Smells flowery and tastes of bitter caramel (does that make sense?). I was expecting something totally radge to match the Steadman style artwork but if I was going to describe this beer with one word it would be 'mellow'.
Lovely stuff, wish it wasn't quite so expensive.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jun 2015)

Just heard a story on the local radio that Tempest have just signed a 6 month contract with Aldi to supply them with beer - no idea if it is limited to Scotland or how many beers it extends to tho.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jun 2015)

jongooligan said:


> No photo tonight. I'm drinking the Snake Dog IPA as shown in a previous post. The artwork rivals Beavertown's so I guess it's a proper poncey beer.
> Smells flowery and tastes of bitter caramel (does that make sense?). I was expecting something totally radge to match the Steadman style artwork but if I was going to describe this beer with one word it would be 'mellow'.
> Lovely stuff, wish it wasn't quite so expensive.



That's Steadman style artwork because it is Steadman!


----------



## gavgav (13 Jun 2015)

The 1st night of our Lakes holiday and @Rickshaw Phil enjoys a pint of the gorgeous Bluebird Bitter in the Black Bull at Coniston


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jun 2015)

gavgav said:


> The 1st night of our Lakes holiday and @Rickshaw Phil enjoys a pint of the gorgeous Bluebird Bitter in the Black Bull at Coniston
> 
> View attachment 91825


Good forward thinking with the name on his polo shirt. Always helps when he gets a bit bolshie and asks the bar staff "do you know who I am?"


----------



## jongooligan (13 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That's Steadman style artwork because it is Steadman!


I did not know that. It's so good that it will be nailed to the shed so everyone can see it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jun 2015)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jun 2015)

I am still amazed that good beer can come out of a can. Open can, pour <look at it suspiciously>, pour it a bit more til it has a proper head <crackle, please take note>, think "this is from a can", have a drink, think "this came from a freakin' can!"...f*ck me.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jun 2015)

140 year old bottle of Artic beer sells for £3300. Bought by a private buyer in scotchland, surprised at marmers really considering the lack of proper top. Look forward to the tasting notes.






http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-shropshire-33122420


----------



## User169 (14 Jun 2015)

Recovery drink -Big Fat 5 from Uiltje. A very hoppy DIPA, but more on the piney side, rather than citrus.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jun 2015)

Brains bitter..4.2%..lovely..and the lamb steak bbq was pretty damn good too..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jun 2015)

Need must when the Devil drives...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jun 2015)

Popped the top off this French beer and it's another doppio malto jobby, they're kind of ok but really lack any depth in aroma, flavour, finish, etc. It's like beer for kids only surprisingly its 7%.
The graphic on the label has this little hop-head troll, funny really as there's no hop to it at all,


----------



## vernon (14 Jun 2015)

Two nice IPAs


----------



## rich p (15 Jun 2015)

I went to 'do' on Saturday night which was held in a hired student bar. They didn't serve ale (as the students won't buy it apparently). Not that they could if they don't keep any, even bottled!
It was a choice between Amstel or Guinness. I went for the latter but a pretty disappointing state of affairs and reflection on today's students.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> I went to 'do' on Saturday night which was held in a hired student bar. They didn't serve ale (as the students won't buy it apparently). Not that they could if they don't keep any, even bottled!
> It was a choice between Amstel or Guinness. I went for the latter but a pretty disappointing state of affairs and reflection on today's students.



Polytechnic?


----------



## User169 (15 Jun 2015)

It's National Beer Day in the UK apparently: not sure if this is a real thing, but on the off-chance you need a Monday excuse...


----------



## Elybazza61 (15 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> It's National Beer Day in the UK apparently: not sure if this is a real thing, but on the off-chance you need a Monday excuse...



Monday is wine day for us but we did indulge in some Leffe blonde yesterday(big bottles on offer at Waitrose at the moment).


----------



## rich p (15 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Polytechnic?


Good point! It was the Eastbourne campus of what used to be Brighton Poly. Bloody oiks.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> Good point! It was the Eastbourne campus of what used to be Brighton Poly. Bloody oiks.



I saw The Sex Gang Children there about +30 years ago, don't ask.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jun 2015)

Nice chariddy shop find, MJ pub book. 







Photo inside is reminiscent of rich's Harvey nights down his local.


----------



## rich p (15 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nice chariddy shop find, MJ pub book.
> 
> View attachment 92010
> 
> ...


I hope I'm still boozing at their age ...

...an open goal for someone surely


----------



## User169 (15 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> I hope I'm still boozing at their age ...
> 
> ...an open goal for someone surely



You'll be checking out their wives Shirley!


----------



## rich p (15 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> checking out


That darned swear filter!


----------



## Dayvo (15 Jun 2015)

I was a late starter to student life (35) and my first year (1995) Heineken was a pound a pint, which went down (literally) very well. 

However, I soon discovered that REAL ales were to be had in the Grad Bar and rarely went to the Student Union bar again. 

Oh, how I yearn for REAL ale at English prices.


----------



## rich p (15 Jun 2015)

I had a cheeky lunchtime pint after DP told me it was compulsory on beer day. It was a lightweight Harvey's IPA which was sadly a bit light on taste too. Okay for a midday tipple tho.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> I went to 'do' on Saturday night which was held in a hired student bar. They didn't serve ale (as the students won't buy it apparently). Not that they could if they don't keep any, even bottled!
> It was a choice between Amstel or Guinness. I went for the latter but a pretty disappointing state of affairs and reflection on today's students.


Snake and Black. Always a winner.


----------



## vernon (15 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> It's National Beer Day in the UK apparently: not sure if this is a real thing, but on the off-chance you need a Monday excuse...



Celebrated it with my son.










An inexpertly poured bottle conditioned IPA





One of the many Brewdog variants and very tasty too.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jun 2015)

Well I wasn't going to have a beer but DP has forced us into it. A delicious Hook Norton Mild, splendid stuff and at 2.8% you can have as many as you fancy!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Jun 2015)

Hey @Marmion is this you?

Some joker's flogging bottle tops at 99p + £1 postage, correct me if I'm wrong but for £1.99 you could get the glass bit that goes under the bottle top and it would be full of beer too.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Other-Bre...675e5bfce&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&_ssn=alanm_05

And he's only friggin sold some, jeez!!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Other-Bre...05&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684


----------



## User169 (16 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Well I wasn't going to have a beer but DP has forced us into it. A delicious Hook Norton Mild, splendid stuff and at 2.8% you can have as many as you fancy!
> 
> View attachment 92044



Nice glass!


----------



## User169 (16 Jun 2015)

For London beerpeeps, the Rake has a Dutch beer week going on:

tonight: La Trappe
17th: Oersoep
18th: Kaapse
19th: De Molenbier; and
20th: Jopenbier.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Jun 2015)

Swill the aubes down proper.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Jun 2015)

You can put all that background stuff away now, threeposesmcblumenthal - we get the picture..with the non-organic stuff in the foreground.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Jun 2015)

Had some of this tonight, not that any other fücker around here drinks beer any more...


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Jun 2015)

Lemon Dream (Salopian 4.5% abv)







I last had this on cask, on a lovely summers day at the Shroppie Fly in Audlem. I remember a beer in which the lemon taste was fairly forward in the taste, a bit like a cordial added to a decent base beer. This 2015 variant is much more to my taste, with the lemon flavour adding to and enhancing the citrus hop flavours in the taste. If you want to know that you're drinking a flavoured beer, this isn't for you; if you want a bit of a change from the norm on a nice sunny day, think of this as a superior, easy drinking pale.


----------



## jongooligan (19 Jun 2015)

Well I managed to get out for a few last night.
I sometimes have to travel to Shropshire for work and last time I was down there came across this.






A malty apa as I remember. Must have been impressed or I wouldn't have taken the pic.
So last night I mooched into the cricket club to find this.






A glass of summer sunshine. Light, crisp and zesty and at 4% it will be my session beer of choice this summer. It was so good I stayed until I was skint but I'm going back today in the hope that they haven't run out.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Jun 2015)

jongooligan said:


> A glass of summer sunshine. Light, crisp and zesty and at 4% it will be my session beer of choice this summer.* It was so good I stayed until I was skint* but I'm going back today in the hope that they haven't run out.



Dedication - top marks!!!


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Jun 2015)

jongooligan said:


> (Oracle)
> A glass of summer sunshine. Light, crisp and zesty and at 4% it will be my session beer of choice this summer. It was so good I stayed until I was skint but I'm going back today in the hope that they haven't run out.


It's beautiful stuff - never tried Kashmir, so I'll have to watch out for that one.

If you like a lot of bitter hops, they do a beer called "Darwin's Origin" that's very nice too.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Jun 2015)

Photo from the trip to the offie earlier, just enjoying a 'Gold'.


----------



## jongooligan (19 Jun 2015)

Me and the lad went back to the cricket club to watch chester play the barmy army - sort of a pissheads warm up to tomorrow's odi. TBH we could both have played and not embarrassed ourselves, the standard wasn't that good. But we had another mission - to introduce him to another decent beer and steer him away from the evils of mass produced p155 and alcopops. Here he is enjoying his third or fourth pint of Salopian Oracle.






"Yeah, much better than Carling". Result.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jun 2015)

Been on Brains 4.1 and a beer that is a citrus type........they worked a treat...


----------



## jongooligan (19 Jun 2015)

meta lon said:


> Been on Brains 4.1 and a beer that is a citrus type........they worked a treat...


You've left us hanging a bit there - deliberate click bait?
What was the beer that is a 'citrus type' and how did they work a treat? Could understand if you're not able to give us a full explanation at the minute but please update us when you are able.

Thanks


----------



## J1888 (19 Jun 2015)

More Aecht Schlenkerla Rauchbier Marzen for me tonight wooo


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Jun 2015)

Just swinging a big Punk IPA while I listen to the rest of the Link Wray LP menched elsewhere, have they changed the recipe, it doesn't seem quite so hoppy, maybe I'm immune?!


----------



## User169 (19 Jun 2015)

J1888 said:


> More Aecht Schlenkerla Rauchbier Marzen for me tonight wooo



My word that's good stuff.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jun 2015)

jongooligan said:


> You've left us hanging a bit there - deliberate click bait?
> What was the beer that is a 'citrus type' and how did they work a treat? Could understand if you're not able to give us a full explanation at the minute but please update us when you are able.
> 
> Thanks



i cant for the life of me remember it...i will pop back...and try some more..


----------



## User169 (19 Jun 2015)

Sour stuff. Vintage unbllended lambic from 2007.


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Just swinging a big Punk IPA while I listen to the rest of the Link Wray LP menched elsewhere, have they changed the recipe, it doesn't seem quite so hoppy, maybe I'm immune?!


You're desensitised. Spend the rest of the year drinking mild, then try one again.


----------



## J1888 (19 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> My word that's good stuff.



It really is. Rich, woody, smokey and absolutely delicious. It makes me want to go to Bamberg .

I've tried a few smoked beers, but nothing yet has come close to the mighty Schlenkerla.


----------



## theclaud (20 Jun 2015)

The Oakham Citra has run out! Plan B: Dark Star Summer Solstice- the sort of beer that even @srw and I can agree on. Cheeky Bonsai nightcap to follow


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2015)

I'd forgotten that the Schneider W, unser aventinus is 8.5%. I'm feeling a little groggy this morning, although that could have been the port I finished off with.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2015)

I was in the pub (several) last night with my brother and our cousin who is over from Australia, most of them only sold fizzy píss but I did manage to get a couple of pints of Fyne Jarl and a pint of Innis & Gunn. No pics I'm afraid - I did take a couple but kept getting the barmaid's cleavage as a backdrop, so not really appropriate for posting on this thread....


----------



## jongooligan (20 Jun 2015)

Me & the lad were in the cricket club again at dinnertime. It's not really summer here yet so instead of the salopian Oracle we had a bit of a sesh on this.





Creamier head than the Oracle and a little darker in colour. Taste is slightly bitter and malty. A right good session beer but would prefer their Oracle on a hot, sunny day (if we ever get any hot, sunny days around here).


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2015)

Just spotted this 1 star review of a bar:
"Get the f*cking TVs sorted ya c*nts"


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Jun 2015)

Magic sponge was the "cant remember from yesterday".
The brains on the fence was £2 a pop today...awsome beer


----------



## Stephenite (20 Jun 2015)

jongooligan said:


> Have you tried these before? Only ever had bad experiences of lemongrass in beer. It's a bloody abomination.
> Do let us know how you get on with it tho.





Absolutely fine. A good thirst-quencher. Another one tonight with a little less sediment, as I've managed to keep it upright. There's a mild citrus 'essence'. I couldn't really taste the lemongrass - more 'knew' it was there. Recommended as an aperitif to the gf's crispy duck pancakes.


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> Dobber tends to be used in reference to people rather than referring to your knob or an object. e.g you would say "you're a f*ckin' dobber" when highlighting to 3BM that he has a few annoying traits, or "get tae f*ck ya dobber" when asking smeggers to stop pestering you to buy him a beer or "tak a look at they pair o' dobbers" when making reference to rich and crackle sitting having a beer at the corner table and not making eye contact with anyone.


Dobber used to be local slang for a big marble (I grew up in Greater Manchester). I suspect the Marble Brewery's Dobber is using that sense of the word, given that they're in Manchester.


----------



## nickyboy (21 Jun 2015)

Getting in the fathers day beer gift photo early. From booths in Carnforth so some new ones I'm looking forward to trying


----------



## User169 (21 Jun 2015)

Stephenite said:


> View attachment 92695
> 
> Absolutely fine. A good thirst-quencher. Another one tonight with a little less sediment, as I've managed to keep it upright. There's a mild citrus 'essence'. I couldn't really taste the lemongrass - more 'knew' it was there. Recommended as an aperitif to the gf's crispy duck pancakes.



Fair enough, but I really didn't like it at all - too reminiscent of bog cleaner. Had a beer yesterday "dry-hopped" with kafir lemon grass - much better!

Edit: should have said kaffir lime leaves.


----------



## User169 (21 Jun 2015)

Cuvée Delphine on tap - 13% stout aged on bourbon barrels. My desert island beer...


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Jun 2015)

I like fathers day...spelt father wrong..lol not had any bloody beer either..


----------



## User169 (21 Jun 2015)

One for the late-night home boozer...


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Jun 2015)

Salt's Burton Ale (Tower Brewery 3.5% abv)






Not well liked on ratebeer or beer advocate, this one. As an impulse purchase for 99p, I think it's ok. The taste is a biscuity malt, with a hint of bitterness lurking there - it's "thin" for want of a better word, but not as tasteless as some of the harsher reviewers would have you believe. There are better options around this abv (e.g. Oakham Dolphin Dance), but this is alright, if a bit weedy in the taste department. 

Mrs: M says: "That was a bit shoot."


----------



## nickyboy (21 Jun 2015)

Well, we went out for lunch to a nice pub in Diggle up in t'hills.

1 x pint of Golden Sheep Pale Ale
1 x pint of Black Sheep Best Bitter
2 x gratis glasses of Port for fathers on Father's day

Just making a start on the Father's day beer gift. Scarborough Fair IPA. Rather pleasant, not overly hopped with good citrus notes. A little sweet on the finish but a decent example of the style and were I not knackered having drunk the above and eaten a massive mixed grill I'd probably be up for a few more


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jun 2015)

Sharp's Wolf Rock red IPA. Yeah I know...

It's says serve chilled and I have, it's a bit lacking, it's going down ok because I've been nuking the garden and I'm a bit warm.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2015)

One of the beers given to me by my younger daughter today, I'd like to think she knew the rule about proper caps but I think she thought the helpful advice on the cap would stop me using my teeth like what I usually do.


----------



## theclaud (21 Jun 2015)

Tonight's free beer.


----------



## rich p (22 Jun 2015)

I was cooked for by my son, (goose, duck with steamed buns, since you ask). Father's day beers provided were

Scab Thornbridge malty weiss beer -lovely




Japanese beer with sorachi hops - not bad but a bit sweet to my taste






Burning Sky beers are a variable treat. This one was spur and ciderish, like nothing else I've tried before.


----------



## srw (22 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Fair enough, but I really didn't like it at all - too *reminiscent of bog cleaner.* Had a beer yesterday "dry-hopped" with kafir lemon grass - much better!


@User482 @theclaud - take note! A man of taste.


----------



## vernon (22 Jun 2015)

A couple of the IPAs that my son bought for me.





Thornbridge IPA - full flavour nice aftertaste





Founders' All Day Session IPA

I'm so glad that I'm no longer a heavy beer drinker - I'd bankrupt myself working through the vast range of fantastic IPAs on offer.


----------



## vernon (22 Jun 2015)

Thought I'd have a cheeky breakfast beer to calm my pre-flight nerves.






Very nice.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jun 2015)

Lowland Glen Amber from last night, another newbie from M&S. Didn't notice when I bought it that this is brewed by Harviestoun, our favourite cute mouse logo'd beer company. Lovely beer, simcoe hopped, slight malt and perfect bitter finish.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jun 2015)

vernon said:


> Thought I'd have a cheeky breakfast beer to calm my pre-flight nerves.



Have a great trip @vernon and remember to post some pics of beers you find along the way - and insist on proper cappage!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jun 2015)

Yeah have a good un @vernon, we'll let you have a list of some beers we need bringing back so take a big crate.


----------



## User169 (22 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> Burning Sky beers are a variable treat. This one was spur and ciderish, like nothing else I've tried before.
> View attachment 92922



I just know I'd like that!!


----------



## rich p (22 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I just know I'd like that!!


I thought that myself!


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Jun 2015)

http://beernouveau.co.uk/ at the Prairie Schooner Tap House in Urmston.

Possibly the hipsterest hiptser thing I have ever seen!


----------



## nickyboy (22 Jun 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 92959
> 
> 
> http://beernouveau.co.uk/ at the Prairie Schooner Tap House in Urmston.
> ...



Their beers are stocked in the fancy beer emporium in Glossop, Harvey Leonard's. I doubt they cycled from Prestwich with them


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Jun 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Their beers are stocked in the fancy beer emporium in Glossop, Harvey Leonard's. I doubt they cycled from Prestwich with them


Apparently they use public transport.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jun 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> Apparently they use public transport.



They could use a proof reader too.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> They could use a proof reader too.


Oh? What did I miss?


----------



## nickyboy (22 Jun 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> Oh? What did I miss?



First sentence on their website:

Space, the final frontier. It’s what any brewery runs out *off* second, just after money.

Maybe they're being quirky and hipsterish with their spelling. Or maybe not. Having said that, it's a pretty good website


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Jun 2015)

nickyboy said:


> First sentence on their website:
> 
> Space, the final frontier. It’s what any brewery runs out *off* second, just after money.
> 
> Maybe they're being quirky and hipsterish with their spelling. Or maybe not. Having said that, it's a pretty good website


Ah, I thought I'd missed something in the photo or in my post. There are a few errors on the website, yeah.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> They could use a proof reader too.



I'm gonna email them and tell them to make sure you get none of their beer, "no beer for nobbers" rule


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jun 2015)

IAM Cycling directors having a lads night out with a few bottles of this in Geneva


----------



## User482 (22 Jun 2015)

srw said:


> @User482 @theclaud - take note! A man of taste.


You're quoting support from a man who's been drinking toilet cleaner? Case, divan etc.


----------



## theclaud (22 Jun 2015)

A quiet night in. With apologies to @Marmion.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> A quiet night in. With apologies to @Marmion.
> 
> View attachment 93091


You could at least get a marker pen out and draw an ace of spades on it.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> A quiet night in. With apologies to @Marmion.
> 
> View attachment 93091



Where's the missing drawer?


----------



## theclaud (22 Jun 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Where's the missing drawer?


If I knew that, it wouldn't be missing.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> If I knew that, it wouldn't be missing.



I've got it. You've taken it out to get the fake passport and gun you keep taped to the back of the drawer


----------



## User169 (22 Jun 2015)

Bottled my first brew from the Grainfather today: an American style pale ale with simcoe and citra.

Straight out of the fermenter it tastes pretty good, so hoping it will be even better once it's conditioned in the bottle. 

I dry hopped it with pellets by just chucking them in. Probably a mistake in retrospect since they've made it look pretty murky. Most of the crap should dropout after a few days in the fridge, but next time I'll use a pair of tights.


----------



## rich p (22 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 93098
> 
> 
> Bottled my first brew from the Grainfather today: an American style pale ale with simcoe and citra.
> ...


Looks a lovely colour , what strength is it? 
Under 5% and you'll have it with your cornflakes!


----------



## User169 (22 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> Looks a lovely colour , what strength is it?
> Under 5% and you'll have it with your cornflakes!



About 5.5%, not too crazy.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 93098


You sure my dad's false teeth are not in that glass?


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Jun 2015)

Another low-ish abv (3.6%) pale is about to hit the market;

http://www.cheshirebrewhouse.co.uk/barnaby-fair-coming-soon-to-an-outlet-near-you/

this time from local (to me) lads, Cheshire Brewhouse. I'm quite fond of these brews (I've mentioned Oakham's Dolphin Dance, and Happy Valley's before) when they get the taste right, as they're nicely sessionable for those of us who can't chug the 5% stuff all night anymore. I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## vernon (23 Jun 2015)

My first beer in America was Manny's pale ale. It should look like this







But mine looked like this






I was enjoying it too much to remember to photograph a full one. 

I had three with my share of this pizza.





The perfect introduction to Seattle.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Jun 2015)

vernon said:


> The perfect introduction to Seattle.


Can't wait for the 'imperfect' episode - could be messy. You have my sympathy Vernon...elsewhere in the United Kingdom members are posting pictures without drawers and all you show us is a pizza the action. Still, Manny's the slip between cup and lip.


----------



## User169 (23 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> A quiet night in. With apologies to @Marmion.
> 
> View attachment 93091



Are those the new M+S beers? Sorachi Saison sounds a bit of alright!


----------



## User169 (23 Jun 2015)

Hey beer peeps - top online tip...

http://store.claptoncraft.co.uk/collections/new-arrivals/products/founders-kbs


----------



## User169 (23 Jun 2015)

vernon said:


> My first beer in America was Manny's pale ale. It should look like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look out for Elysian in Seattle. Just got acquired by AB-InBev, so taste now before things change.


----------



## theclaud (23 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Are those the new M+S beers? Sorachi Saison sounds a bit of alright!


Yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessss! Teecee says 'Very nice'. Reviewed upthread by @srw, IIRC. There's a Citra Pale Ale too, but they'd run out.


----------



## srw (23 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> Yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessss! Teecee says 'Very nice'. Reviewed upthread by @srw,* IIRC*. There's a Citra Pale Ale too, but they'd run out.


You do. There's a series of half a dozen or so 330ml bottles, which were on 3 for a fiver when I bought them. I also had a "red lager" (German dunkelbier with red food colouring) and something else forgettable.


----------



## Crackle (23 Jun 2015)

Bottle of brewdog






First beer in a while, for reasons too tediously dull to mention.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> There's a Citra Pale Ale too, but they'd run out.



Me got one, very nice, Oakham from Cambridge. Sheers!


----------



## nickyboy (23 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> Bottle of brewdog
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beer chiller not working properly?


----------



## rich p (23 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> Bottle of brewdog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could always start another dull thread about it


----------



## rich p (23 Jun 2015)

Early evening Westmalle dubbel. Can't go far wrong with this in times of stress.


----------



## rich p (23 Jun 2015)

I've bought a selection of M&S ales but they heated up in the back of the car. I'll check them out later , including the sorache saison.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> I've bought a selection of M&S ales but they heated up in the back of the car.



Is that your stress?


----------



## Crackle (23 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> You could always start another dull thread about it


I only start interesting threads and it's likely to be duller than your cooker hood thread.


----------



## rich p (23 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> I only start interesting threads and it's likely to be duller than your cooker hood thread.


72 hits on that one - I'll leave it at that.

Okay, sorachi saison from Adnams, via M&S, up next.
What can I say, underwhelming will have to suffice. I'm a man of few words...

...but 26 letters, and assorted characters. The detritus in the foreground is the result of my futile attempt to repair my laptop keyboard after sploshing a glass of scotch over it. The evils of drink in a nutshell.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> 72 hits
> 
> my laptop keyboard



It appears hitting it that many times with a mallet does not repair it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> 72 hits on that one - I'll leave it at that.
> 
> Okay, sorachi saison from Adnams, via M&S, up next.
> What can I say, underwhelming will have to suffice. I'm a man of few words...
> ...



You might be onto something here, you could make a game out of the keys whereby you make words with the letters. I can see the words 'you complete moron'.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Jun 2015)

Are you enjoying the footie book, Rich? (I want to get it for Gareth as a birthday pres. - need to know if it's good enough for the ordinary folk, as well as the erudiscenti!)


----------



## Aperitif (23 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You might be onto something here, you could make a game out of the keys whereby you make words with the letters. I can see the words 'you complete moron'.


Phew! I just glanced at that and thought you had been cruel...and written 'you complete marmion'. Thank goodness.


----------



## theclaud (23 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Me got one, very nice, Oakham from Cambridge. Sheers!
> 
> View attachment 93157



I can get that on cask most weeks at my local. Sometimes I even have to pay for it.


----------



## rich p (23 Jun 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Are you enjoying the footie book, Rich? (I want to get it for Gareth as a birthday pres. - need to know if it's good enough for the ordinary folk, as well as the erudiscenti!)


So far, so good although I'm only a short way through it. It appeals to my Italianophile side.

Incidentally, I threw the deconstructed keyboard randomly on the table and lo and behold...


----------



## craigwend (23 Jun 2015)




----------



## nickyboy (23 Jun 2015)

craigwend said:


>




My boys bought me a bottle of Scarborough Fair IPA from this brewery for Fathers' Day and jolly nice it was too. I hope yours is as good

I'd photoshop out the Biere D'Or in the background if I were you unless you want hate mail from the Beer Thread luvvies


----------



## vernon (23 Jun 2015)

At best it can be described as thirst quenching. "Why waste good beer on a basic function", is my host's justification for serving it.


----------



## srw (24 Jun 2015)

I went into (hawk, spit) Tesco for cakes for the office and seem to have come away with beer.

Last night I had a bottle of St Peter's Cream Stout as a nightcap. Very nice - just hoppy enough to balance the strong alcohol and with lovely roasted chocolate malty things.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Jun 2015)

vernon said:


> View attachment 93205
> 
> 
> At best it can be described as thirst quenching. "Why waste good beer on a basic function", is my host's justification for serving it.



It's the same when I've been to Texas, you wonder why they drink shíte like Shiner and Lone Star but when it's a 110 degrees you just _need_ a cold one.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jun 2015)

Judging by the pic, Vernon, you were embarking upon a cans, film festival. Any murders yet? Be careful when ridin' on the hoods.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Jun 2015)

I rec he was Palme D'orf with any old shïte he had kicking about.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jun 2015)

You're the bard o' the beer thread!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Jun 2015)

Cheeky lunchtime swifty. Not a bad bitter, only 3.6% but a good taste and nice hop bitter finish, by 'eck...


----------



## User169 (24 Jun 2015)

M+S in sponsored Daily Mail beer puff piece shocker..

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...w-foodie-trend-having-beer-smartest-meal.html


----------



## srw (24 Jun 2015)

A future beer. Instructions only in German...


----------



## vernon (24 Jun 2015)

Stone IPA 6.9% and amazing!






Waiting for a Beast Burger to soak up the alcohol.


----------



## vernon (24 Jun 2015)

Ninkasi Brewing Company - Total Domination




A light but punchy IPA. Very more-ish.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Jun 2015)

Mmm i like ipa in that shade..jam jar lid!! Now that could catch on for beer fest's


----------



## theclaud (25 Jun 2015)

meta lon said:


> Mmm i like ipa in that shade..jam jar lid!! Now that could catch on for beer fest's


https://twitter.com/wewantplates


----------



## theclaud (25 Jun 2015)

Spoilt for choice...


----------



## vernon (25 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 93318
> Spoilt for choice...



You should have seen the walk in beer chiller in the supermarket where I bought my IPA from. I nearly passed out because of the the stress of indecision.


----------



## srw (25 Jun 2015)

meta lon said:


> Mmm i like ipa in that shade..


@vernon needs rehydrating before he gives his next sample.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Jun 2015)

meta lon said:


> Mmm i like ipa in that shade..jam jar lid!! Now that could catch on for beer fest's



Anyone that serves me anything in a farking jam jar is going to get said jar whacked around the back of their ear.

I am not a 1920s hobo and it is not amusingly artisanal. It's bollox


----------



## rich p (25 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 93318
> Spoilt for choice...


Your photographic skills are right up there with mine!
Pub night last night. Brighton Bier's Red Dog bitter. Bitter and red. Very nice.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2015)

vernon said:


> You should have seen the walk in beer chiller in the supermarket where I bought my IPA from. I nearly passed out because of the the stress of indecision.



Well, if you'd taken a pic of it we would have...nobber 

And I'm still waiting for the pic of your beast burger thingy next to some beer.


----------



## vernon (25 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> Well, if you'd taken a pic of it we would have...nobber
> 
> And I'm still waiting for the pic of your beast burger thingy next to some beer.



Cut me some slack!

Who'd have thought that there would have been a photogenic beer room in a supermarket - I only went to buy some ice cream and my phone was in the car 300 yards away. Did I tell you that shopping mall car parks are huge? I'll get Greg to drive me forty miles back to the place to appease you. 

Burger and beer request easier to meet:







Have a nice day y'all.


----------



## theclaud (25 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> Your photographic skills are right up there with mine!



I drank myself down to your level.


----------



## User169 (25 Jun 2015)

Ha!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jun 2015)

Looking good DP, you've cut the bottle tops out of the pic though, Marmsby will be disappointed. Or not.


----------



## User169 (25 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Looking good DP, you've cut the bottle tops out of the pic though, Marmsby will be disappointed. Or not.



Plain green. I think they look pretty snazzy!


----------



## vernon (25 Jun 2015)

Pending beer and some tops for @Marmion to savour.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2015)

vernon said:


> Who'd have thought that there would have been a photogenic beer room in a supermarket



Well, now that you do know I don't expect a repeat


----------



## theclaud (25 Jun 2015)

I know I gave someone, quite justifiably, a hard time upthread for the crime of unbeering, but I reckon you lot can cut me some slack, as the beers in the offie were way too warm for immediate consumption, and I was in no mood for FYP. The following should be read not as a diversion but as a Prelude to Beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> I know I gave someone, quite justifiably, a hard time upthread for the crime of unbeering, but I reckon you lot can cut me some slack, as the beers in the offie were way too warm for immediate consumption, and I was in no mood for FYP. The following should be read not as a diversion but as a Prelude to Beer.
> 
> View attachment 93447



The cider thread is thataway -->>>


----------



## theclaud (25 Jun 2015)

Pushing your luck, McGinty.


----------



## Hyslop (25 Jun 2015)

Cant furnish you with lip-smacking photos unfortunately,(try Facebook Moo Bar)however if you favour light,hoppy,golden beers,Appleby Breweries "Horse Fair",3.8% and Carlisle Brewery Co "Spun Gold" 4.2% are just the thing to brighten a grim Summers day!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jun 2015)

Moze
Crisp ponce bowl
Marmy cap
'Matching' glass






No beer involved but I went to Edgebaston today, saw the Eng2 practicing, won an award and it was presented by...


----------



## postman (25 Jun 2015)

Ey up Chuffy it was May 2008,when you bought your round,it was cheaper.


----------



## Hyslop (25 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Moze
> Crisp ponce bowl
> Marmy cap
> 'Matching' glass
> ...


Paul Daniels ?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> No beer involved but I went to Edgebaston today, saw the Eng2 practicing, won an award and it was presented by...
> View attachment 93462



Beer Cap Awards 2015?


----------



## Aperitif (26 Jun 2015)

Worktop of the Year?

Is that Trevor Bayliss?


----------



## nickyboy (26 Jun 2015)

I just got this email from my local poncy beer emporium. I can't go but maybe of interest to local lurkers on the beer thread.



*Harvey Leonards Beer*
*Tasting Night*
*7pm, Tuesday 30th June - Runaway Brewery Meet The Brewer*
*Due to unforseen circumstances we have 6 tickets availble for next Tuesdays beer tasting night. *
*On Tuesday the 30th of June at 7pm join us for a Meet The Brewer night with Mark Welsby of Runaway Brewery, Manchester. A favourite on our shelves for sometime, producing great beers from Manchesters brewing quarter. *
*6 great beers to try, plus food all for £15 per person.*

Didn't know that Manchester has a "brewing quarter" but you live and learn. If you're interested a quick google will give you the phone number


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jun 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I just got this email from my local poncy beer emporium. I can't go but maybe of interest to local lurkers on the beer thread.
> 
> 
> *Harvey Leonards Beer*
> ...



Too far for me but looks pretty good, £15 for nosh and piss up, the beer looks yumtus too.


----------



## Tin Pot (26 Jun 2015)

Life & The City had its pound of flesh this week.

So, Feck 'Em All, I'm off to Dublin!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jun 2015)

Pale. gold and zesty, beer's not bad either.






Willamette, Fug and Goldings if you need the hoppage.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jun 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Is that Trevor Bayliss?



JR Hartley


----------



## rich p (26 Jun 2015)

First up tonight is M&S Warwickshire Amber Ale
Citrus and malty, it says on the bottle, which is about right. It also says it should be drunk with salty Mexican food - pricks. I shall drink it with my decanted crisps, followed by a mixed grill of rump and chipolatas.
The more observant among you may notice my reconstructed keyboard. (Actually, it was a new one costing £11. Bargain)


----------



## rich p (26 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The cider thread is thataway -->>>





theclaud said:


> Pushing your luck, McGinty.


Given your previous strict interpretations, he has a point


----------



## rich p (26 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Did you spill beer and crisps on the old keyboard, Rich?


Don't be ridiculous Rocky, it was a glass of Old Pulteney single malt


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jun 2015)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> First up tonight is M&S Warwickshire Amber Ale
> Citrus and malty, it says on the bottle, which is about right. It also says it should be drunk with salty Mexican food - pricks. I shall drink it with my decanted crisps, followed by a mixed grill of rump and chipolatas.
> The more observant among you may notice my reconstructed keyboard. (Actually, it was a new one costing £11. Bargain)
> View attachment 93561


Good to see that you are studying the intricate improved punditry scoring system. I hope you take as much time studying the riders.


----------



## User169 (26 Jun 2015)

Blablabla. 

13% barley wine aged on bunnahabhain barrels. Lovely smooth whisky flavor.


----------



## rich p (26 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> Good to see that you are studying the intricate improved punditry scoring system. I hope you take as much time studying the riders.


Pinsticking again!


----------



## rich p (26 Jun 2015)

Followed that one ^^^ with an M&S Yorkshire Red. Nice enough but not special. I used to be happy with these slightly fizzy, malty bottled beers but they often disappoint these days. I've become spoilt by the newer, quality ones you bástards have weened me on to. (And more expensive, I might add).
They're still a good glug when you find them on draught.

They weren't chipolatas after all, merguez, in case you were wondering.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jun 2015)

I thought you'd be more of a Watney's Red Barrel or Double Diamond kind of fella:

nostalgia and all that BS.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Blablabla.
> 
> 13% barley wine aged on bunnahabhain barrels. Lovely smooth whisky flavor.
> 
> View attachment 93571


Oh that looks lovely, and a cool glass* - I suspect poor cappage tho

*I still have replaced the glass my fecking nobber cat broke a few weeks ago.


----------



## rich p (26 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> Oh that looks lovely, and a cool glass* - I suspect poor cappage tho
> 
> *I still have replaced the glass my fecking nobber cat broke a few weeks ago.


You still have? Is English your first language?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> You still have? Is English your first language?


Fecking autothingy that changes "havenae" to "have" cos it doesnae recognise proper language.


----------



## rich p (26 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> Fecking autothingy that changes "havenae" to "have" cos it doesnae recognise proper language.


Hoots mon, it's a gingly gangly wee timorous heap of neeps and bollix, right enough


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> You still have? Is English your first language?



Funny, when I mention poor use of language I got a nobber rant, you get a load of pisspoor blame it on technology bollocks.


----------



## User169 (26 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> Oh that looks lovely, and a cool glass* - I suspect poor cappage tho
> 
> *I still have replaced the glass my fecking nobber cat broke a few weeks ago.



You're right - very poor cappage.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> You're right - very poor cappage.



Is it just green?


----------



## User169 (26 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is it just green?



Package destined for Oxon all of a sudden gets redirected!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jun 2015)

User13710 said:


> Have we had this one yet?
> View attachment 93577



0%? - Not bloody likely.


----------



## User169 (26 Jun 2015)

User13710 said:


> Have we had this one yet?
> View attachment 93577



Dunno, but I think hops are bad for dogs.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jun 2015)

Big Dog


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jun 2015)

Hang the expense I've put a light on...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jun 2015)

On the theme of dogs, the best doggy related alcohol has to be:






many a teenage night spent knocking this stuff back.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jun 2015)

Beware the twatty cat


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jun 2015)

Brewdog make an alcohol free beer, Nanny State, I've tried it, very hoppy but no body to it all so a bit of a wash out. And you don't get pissed.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> Beware the twatty cat



That's s kangaroo's head.


----------



## theclaud (26 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> Given your previous strict interpretations, he has a point


Fark me. Tough crowd tonight. Better get me down the Alehouse.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Package destined for Oxon all of a sudden gets redirected!



When I 'liked' that I didn't mean I like it.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Jun 2015)

Well i wanted to post up pics and info on a pub in bishops castle ..but the phone just dont work here...
So this will have to do for now.

wonderful ale and a cracking ribeye.
http://www.thethreetunsinn.co.uk/


----------



## nickyboy (26 Jun 2015)

User13710 said:


> Have we had this one yet?
> View attachment 93577



How much do you get for £10.99?

Seems jolly expensive. For any beer. Let alone beer for a dog


----------



## Doseone (26 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> View attachment 93572



Bl00dy hell, that merguez and steak looks fantastic.


----------



## rich p (26 Jun 2015)

meta lon said:


> Well i wanted to post up pics and info on a pub in bishops castle ..but the phone just dont work here...
> So this will have to do for now.
> 
> wonderful ale and a cracking ribeye.
> http://www.thethreetunsinn.co.uk/


Here's one I made earlier


----------



## vernon (27 Jun 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Anyone that serves me anything in a farking jam jar is going to get said jar whacked around the back of their ear.



Make that comment to my host and you'll be needing Dyno Rod to recover the jar. 

FWIW

Here's what I'd love to see beer served in to beer snobs.


----------



## vernon (27 Jun 2015)

For @Marmion 

The walk-in chilled beer room and some of the wares on offer


----------



## nickyboy (27 Jun 2015)

Did a warm 50 mile ride so I treated myself to a quick pint. The Prince of Wales in Gatley, Manchester. Pub was a bit crap but it served beer so "crap" is a relative term. Chanced my arm with this one. No idea who the brewer is but it was pretty good (despite the dodgy spelling).


----------



## User169 (27 Jun 2015)

Red Seal Ale by North Coast Brewing from Fort Bragg, California. 

Fairly ordinary, but well made as U.S. beers always are..


----------



## rich p (27 Jun 2015)

I just necked, in an elegant manner of course, a Delirium Tremens - nuff said.

Rather than post on the forum I thought I'd let you lot see a photo I took whilst in the van at traffic lights yesterday. Raised my spirits no end.


----------



## User169 (27 Jun 2015)

Old Stock Ale from North Coast - 12% barley wine. Beautiful red color and a lovely molasses flavor. Decent cap too.


----------



## rich p (27 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> lovely molasses flavor


Moll arses - please see my previous post


----------



## User169 (27 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> I just necked, in an elegant manner of course, a Delirium Tremens - nuff said.
> 
> Rather than post on the forum I thought I'd let you lot see a photo I took whilst in the van at traffic lights yesterday. Raised my spirits no end.
> 
> ...



Reminds of of trying to pack a sleeping bag.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Jun 2015)

Event on today, Hooky beer tent with all the mini brews they've been doing as well as regular stuff; I had a 7T, Red Rye and a M@C, all splendid, no pics. Hic!


----------



## rich p (27 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Event on today, Hooky beer tent with all the mini brews they've been doing as well as regular stuff; I had a 7T, Red Rye and a M@C, all splendid, no pics. Hic!


You'll be asleep in the chair by 9...


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> I just necked, in an elegant manner of course, a Delirium Tremens - nuff said.
> 
> Rather than post on the forum I thought I'd let you lot see a photo I took whilst in the van at traffic lights yesterday. Raised my spirits no end.
> 
> ...



Raised your WHAT?


----------



## vernon (27 Jun 2015)

Year another well made beer. Slightly darker than Newcastle Brown Ale with sharp hoppy tones and aftertaste. Great as a one off - wouldn't like it as a session beer.


----------



## rich p (27 Jun 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Raised your WHAT?


The sight in the flesh, so to speak, was almost enough to make post on AnotherSam's sexual preference thread.


----------



## rich p (27 Jun 2015)

vernon said:


> View attachment 93772
> 
> Year another well made beer. Slightly darker than Newcastle Brown Ale with sharp hoppy tones and aftertaste. Great as a one off - wouldn't like it as a session beer.


Named after 3BM too!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jun 2015)

I went for a pint...now pished


----------



## vernon (28 Jun 2015)

Elysian Superfuzz pale ale made with blood oranges. No hint of orange but a nice pale ale. So glad I bought a brace of them on my ride to the liquor store.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Jun 2015)

Lovely to find a beer named after your face, Vernon. That beer glass would surely grace any sopisticat imbiber's collection. Is pieism rife in these parts, or are you doing the right thing and not confusing the 'Beer' thread?


----------



## User169 (28 Jun 2015)

vernon said:


> Elysian Superfuzz pale ale made with blood oranges. No hint of orange but a nice pale ale. So glad I bought a brace of them on my ride to the liquor store.



I'd really like to try that one! Nice nod to Seattle's finest with the name.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I'd really like to try that one! Nice nod to Seattle's finest with the name.



Kenny G?


----------



## User169 (28 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Kenny G?



Nah - Kenny Loggins.


----------



## User169 (28 Jun 2015)

Little beer fest here in Delft today...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Little beer fest here in Delft today...



Are you going? /stupid question 

Heymaker here, lovely bitter pale ale. Yumtus.


----------



## User169 (28 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Are you going? /stupid questionH]



Already been! Might try and get back later though.


----------



## rich p (28 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Are you going? /stupid question
> 
> Heymaker here, lovely bitter pale ale. Yumtus.
> 
> View attachment 93865


Distinctive and pale - another beer named after you 3BM...


----------



## vernon (28 Jun 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Lovely to find a beer named after your face, Vernon. That beer glass would surely grace any sopisticat imbiber's collection. Is pieism rife in these parts, or are you doing the right thing and not confusing the 'Beer' thread?



I looked at a supermarket display of 'pies' none of which were recognisable as being edible or even resembling a pie.

I was traumatised until my next beer.


----------



## jongooligan (28 Jun 2015)

[RANT]Went to a gig last night where all there was to drink was John Smiths, Fosters p1ss and Strongbow, all @ £3 a pint. Not enough bar staff so huge queues. Small wonder the young uns were all round the back on the sniff. [/RANT]

OTOH we went to a gig last month, down at the local park where they were serving Hobgoblin & Landlord @ £3.50 a pint (as well as all the usual fizzy stuff). There were loads of bar staff and a queuing system which made sure you weren't hanging around too long. Just shows it can be done with a little organisation.

Anyroad, inspired by Rich, we've been to M&S for supplies.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Little beer fest here in Delft today...
> 
> View attachment 93864



Are all those stalls flogging beer, DP? And details, which Brewers, what you had, blah blah etc etc...?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jun 2015)

Noire de Slack a Christopher Noyon beer. Pretty decent for a French beer, more porter than stout, there's a bit of roastiness going on and mercifully shy on the malt front.


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Jun 2015)

Off the Rails (Stonehouse Brewery, 4.8% abv)






A bit of a change of pace after lots of hoppy stuff, this. Stonehouse's premium English style bitter. The taste starts quite rich, not so much treacly as dark-ish fruits, I think, or somewhere in between, with a big kick of biscuity malt, and a nice dry hop bitter finish. A really good example of the type, I think, (as long as that initial richness is your cup of tea) although possibly more of a cold winter's night beer than a sunny, warm evening beer.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## jongooligan (28 Jun 2015)

@John the Monkey - sounds like a Christmas pudding recipe.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jun 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Off the Rails (Stonehouse Brewery, 4.8% abv)
> 
> View attachment 93894
> 
> ...



And?


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Jun 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Did a warm 50 mile ride so I treated myself to a quick pint. The Prince of Wales in Gatley, Manchester. Pub was a bit crap but it served beer so "crap" is a relative term. Chanced my arm with this one. No idea who the brewer is but it was pretty good (despite the dodgy spelling).


Eh, the Prince of Wales is ok, as I recall - further down the road (now a Tesco Express) was the rather rougher Red Lion, and up the road the Horse and Farrier, which used to be a Guinness/John Smiths smooth/Carling sort of a place.

Crossing the road, Coffee Fix offers some craft beers now, I think.


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> And?



Mrs M review now present, following her examination of her tasting notes, comparisons with previous beers in the same style, and internet researches concerning the brewery.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Jun 2015)

Just enjoying a Titanic Stout (4.5%). 

A proper rich and malty stout which makes a certain Irish brand seem a little tame.


----------



## jongooligan (28 Jun 2015)

Supped the Citra and nobody will be surprised to hear that grapefruit was the first thing that sprang to mind. "Makes your ears laugh", as my granma used to say.
Then me & the lad tried the double hopped citrus ipa which was OK and may have been even better than that if we hadn't had the Citra beforehand. We're going to try it on its own next time.
Adnams Summer Ale up next.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Jun 2015)

Went to ultra-pretentious Bar 23 in Manchester today. It's on the 23rd floor of the Hilton Hotel. It's really all about cocktails but in the spirit of keeping it real, I had a beer

Innis & Gunn strong Scottish ale. It was pretty good but I was suffering from post-purchase justification syndrome as it was the most expensive beer I've bought in ages so maybe it wasn't as good as I thought at the time.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Jun 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Just enjoying a Titanic Stout (4.5%).
> 
> A proper rich and malty stout which makes a certain Irish brand seem a little tame.
> 
> View attachment 93896



On draught in my local in Glossop. Really is a good pint. If you come on one of my Peak District CC ride that's where we end up


----------



## jongooligan (28 Jun 2015)

Sorry, that should read Southwold Summer Beer.





Pleasant enough but lacks oomph. Would drink it again but won't go out of my way for it.
From the bottle, 'zesty flavour of grapefruit, sweet with a hint of bitterness'.
With hindsight I should have drunk this first, then the double hop followed by the Citra as each seems to be masking the taste of the next one in the order I've had them.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jun 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Went to ultra-pretentious Bar 23 in Manchester today. It's on the 23rd floor of the Hilton Hotel. It's really all about cocktails but in the spirit of keeping it real, I had a beer
> 
> Innis & Gunn strong Scottish ale. It was pretty good but I was suffering from post-purchase justification syndrome as it was the most expensive beer I've bought in ages so maybe it wasn't as good as I thought at the time.
> 
> View attachment 93897



Not a big fan of their stuff especially if it was served in something I'd expect to see with a fecking knickerbocker glory in it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jun 2015)

I like this one, hope they make some more, spot on with the hop quota, if you like a hop or 5 as that's how many varieties there are, 5 malts too. Rates high on the yumtus scale.


----------



## User169 (28 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Are all those stalls flogging beer, DP? And details, which Brewers, what you had, blah blah etc etc...?



Yep. Each stall is a different brewer - all Dutch.

Had a slightly chastening experience this arvo. Decided on a return trip, so older ms DP an I thought we'd canoe there. Got there ok, but fell in the canal trying to get out onto the bank. Whilst entertaining for the beer fest attendees, my beer appetite wasn't what it had been.

Mrs DP says: you massive twat.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jun 2015)




----------



## rich p (28 Jun 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Went to ultra-pretentious Bar 23 in Manchester today. It's on the 23rd floor of the Hilton Hotel. It's really all about cocktails but in the spirit of keeping it real, I had a beer
> 
> Innis & Gunn strong Scottish ale. It was pretty good but I was suffering from post-purchase justification syndrome as it was the most expensive beer I've bought in ages so maybe it wasn't as good as I thought at the time.
> 
> View attachment 93897


Is that Eric Cantona in the background?
If a seagull poops in your beer...


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Jun 2015)

Ludlow best tonight..i could have had a gallon..lovely

pics of things later as phone wont work here


----------



## rich p (28 Jun 2015)

I had a bbq this afternoon and cooked a butterfly leg of lamb - I've just had a post-prandial nap after sharing these with my boy.
The rhubarb and rosemary flower one was surprisingly good - forgive me 3BM!
They were all good for once even the Weird Beard breakfast DIPA. I still can't really get my head round a dark pale ale! The BBNo saison is always a winner


















can't really get my head round a dark pale ale!


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Jun 2015)

With you on the dark PA..i dont like dark beers to be fair.but Guinness was a favorite in my younger drinking days.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> Is that Eric Cantona in the background?
> If a seagull poops in your beer...



Yeah, Eric and I like to pop out for a quick sharpener most Sunday afternoons

Actually it's my uncle John....who had a cocktail with a big lump of candyfloss in the top


----------



## srw (28 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> View attachment 93932


A breakfast dark IPA, you say.

Hmmmm.... almost enough for a chap to ride through the night to see if it goes with one of the Madeira's 100% "meat" sausages.

[edit: wrong name. Thanks to Mr P.]


----------



## vernon (29 Jun 2015)

Three of twelve beer chillers in a store











And the most expensive beer in the store


----------



## vernon (29 Jun 2015)

The first of tonight's beers. A cheeky light beer. Very more-ish.


----------



## vernon (29 Jun 2015)

Next beer consumed, Double Bastard






Like its light weight brother, Arrogant Bastard, a close resemblance to Newcastle Brown Ale, this one lies heavy on the palate and is, for me, a once on a lifetime experience. There's more palatable brews available but who can resist the allure of the name?


----------



## rich p (29 Jun 2015)

srw said:


> A breakfast dark IPA, you say.
> 
> Hmmmm.... almost enough for a chap to ride through the night to see if it goes with one of the Mermaid's 100% "meat" sausages.


Mermaid ¿


----------



## srw (29 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> Mermaid ¿


You're right - wrong cafe.


----------



## theclaud (29 Jun 2015)

Madeira?


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> Madeira?


You can't have your cake and eat sausages too!
Nice picture presentation, Rich. Meanwhile, DP needs to 'splash out' on even more beer. They can't play 'ladies football', but...


----------



## srw (29 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> Madeira?


Isn't that what I said?


srw said:


> A breakfast dark IPA, you say.
> 
> Hmmmm.... almost enough for a chap to ride through the night to see if it goes with one of the Madeira's 100% "meat" sausages.


Have some Madeira, m'dear.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2015)

I endured drinking Fosters out of plastic pint glass at £5 a pint yesterday for a short time (AC/DC concert at Hampden) before deciding it was too awful to continue drinking...and then got refused entry to a club 2-3 hours after my last drink as I'd "had enough" according to the doorman, pathetic little prick that he was - there's no point arguing with tossers like that tho so I wandered off in bemusement as he allowed others who were almost unable to stand into the club. I then went to another pub and got served by one of the world's grumpiest barmen...if I had been as píshed as the doorman claimed I was I'd have told him he was a miserable farker, but decided to call it a night and went for something to eat instead. No pics I'm afraid, just a rant.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> I endured drinking Fosters out of plastic pint glass at £5 a pint yesterday for a short time (AC/DC concert at Hampden) before deciding it was too awful to continue drinking...and then got refused entry to a club 2-3 hours after my last drink as I'd "had enough" according to the doorman, pathetic little prick that he was - there's no point arguing with tossers like that tho so I wandered off in bemusement as he allowed others who were almost unable to stand into the club. I then went to another pub and got served by one of the world's grumpiest barmen...if I had been as píshed as the doorman claimed I was I'd have told him he was a miserable farker, but decided to call it a night and went for something to eat instead. No pics I'm afraid, just a rant.


Sorry to hear your woe, Marmion. Anyone would think you were in England - not the land of the Mcfreeswingings!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jun 2015)

I've managed to put together a picture to recreate the scene in the most authentic detail possible.


----------



## jongooligan (29 Jun 2015)

TBM ^^^^^ that's brilliant.


----------



## jongooligan (29 Jun 2015)

First up today is Ska Brewing's Modus Hoperandi which along with Ahopalypse Now are the two worst brewing puns on the planet.
It jumped off the shelf for no other reason than I've been to a few ska gigs lately
TBH I'm not sure if I've got the palate or the vocabulary to describe these beers adequately but this one tasted more malty than a lot of the IPA's I've been drinking recently.





Second up is Beavertown Gamma Ray. It's been reviewed on here before so I've nothing to add other than I'd have it again in a heartbeat. Had to buy this for the classy artwork which is worth another showing.






I'll keep popping in here but intend to drink a bit less and ride a bit more in the near future so cheers everyone.


----------



## vernon (29 Jun 2015)

A beer from yesterday. A Radler, something that I thought would be similar to the Radlers that I drank in Switzerland and Germany I.e. a weak but refreshing beer shandy. 

My expectations were exceeded, 3.4% alcohol and a full beer flavour. No hint of the Grapefruit soda.


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Little beer fest here in Delft today...
> 
> View attachment 93864


a splendid town. and a realy good burger bar,,,burgurz... trouble is it's often a monday when i'm there and they're closed mondays,,,


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I've managed to put together a picture to recreate the scene in the most authentic detail possible.


Seamless. Have you thought of a career in the films?


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jun 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Seamless. Have you thought of a career in the films?


"What's the difference between 3CecilsBDeMilleginty and Francis Ford Coppola?"
One plys his trade and the other trades his ply.


----------



## User169 (29 Jun 2015)

Salty seadog said:


> a splendid town. and a realy good burger bar,,,burgurz... trouble is it's often a monday when i'm there and they're closed mondays,,,



On Mondays, you can try Restaurant 't Klooster on Vrouwjuttenland - the burgers are very decent and the bar next door has the best selection in town.

(Burgerz used to be a pancake place owned by ex-Chelsea and Saints footballer Ken Monkou)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I've managed to put together a picture to recreate the scene in the most authentic detail possible.
> 
> View attachment 94082


It's almost as if you were there...


----------



## srw (29 Jun 2015)

I might just have discovered why American-style IPAs exist.

Picture the scene. It's a hot night in London town. You have been elevated to a spiritual plane by the Hepworth exhibition at the Tate*. The champagne is too warm - it was poured too long ago. The canapés are too slow to emerge.

There's a bottle of Siren's Soundwave IPA on offer. It's more like a light G&T than a beer - an infusion of aromatics in a slightly sparkling base. And it's refreshing despite not being cold.

But it's not beer, and half an hour later the dryness in the mouth from the excessive hops is quite unattractive.



*and the three glasses of champagne beforehand.


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> On Mondays, you can try Restaurant 't Klooster on Vrouwjuttenland - the burgers are very decent and the bar next door has the best selection in town.
> 
> (Burgerz used to be a pancake place owned by ex-Chelsea and Saints footballer Ken Monkou)


 may investigate said restaurent at some point,,,,


----------



## vernon (29 Jun 2015)

This afternoon's beer is Crikey

A nice refreshing lightly hopped IPA. It's got the makings of a session beer.


----------



## vernon (30 Jun 2015)

Dead Frog Brewery's 'The Fearless' IPA, a close match to Newcastle Brown Ale. Unfiltered and acceptable.

I hope that my field research is appreciated.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Jun 2015)

"You Brits and your C-R-A-Z-Y drinkware!" Loving the consistency of your drinking vessel, vernon - unlike some on here who can't use the same glass twice without feeling a little insecure.
Still no comestible action - stupendous restraint...still the retro Cuisinart stuff and reverse action switchgear to add background glamour to an already elegant foreground...


----------



## vernon (30 Jun 2015)

I'll soon be departing for pastures new so I will no longer have a stable showcase vessel 

I'm a little unstable at the moment as I round off the evening with this:






Lost Coast Brewery's Indica IPA 6.5%

Good solid IPA too strong to be a session beer - a pity.


----------



## rich p (30 Jun 2015)

vernon said:


> I'll soon be departing for pastures new so I will no longer have a stable showcase vessel
> 
> I'm a little unstable at the moment as I round off the evening with this:
> 
> ...


I hope this cycling lark doesn't get in the way of your drinking holiday Vern,


----------



## Aperitif (30 Jun 2015)

vernon said:


> Good solid IPA too strong to be a session beer - a pity.


 modest to the end...
Good luck, Vernon - packing a six-gun yet?


----------



## Doseone (30 Jun 2015)

An unfiltered wheat beer, brewed in Aberdare. Really nice and a perfect accompaniment to tonights barbecue. It says serve at 12 degrees C; I like it colder than that.


----------



## jongooligan (30 Jun 2015)

Said I would be doing more cycling and less drinking and so I have. But cycling in this heat gives you a hell of a thirst so first up today is Beavertown Neck Oil. Citrus, tropical fruits, light & refreshing but this is billed as their session ale, which is fair enough as I could drink a lot of it. BUT it works out at over a fiver a pint and as a Yorkshireman that puts it beyond any session I'll be having.
Usual classy artwork shown here.




Followed it up with a couple of Jaipur - felt I deserved it after 76 miles on the bike.


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Jun 2015)

Well its been warm...

and this is nicely chilled


----------



## Aperitif (30 Jun 2015)

Jongers and Doesers are running neck and neck in the outdoor worktop stakes at present...threescenariosmcginty must be feeling a little Duvel shaky at the moment...


----------



## Kevoffthetee (30 Jun 2015)

vernon said:


> Dead Frog Brewery's 'The Fearless' IPA, a close match to Newcastle Brown Ale. Unfiltered and acceptable.
> 
> I hope that my field research is appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 94221


The late incarnation of brown ale or the original "gonna kill ya family" texture???


----------



## vernon (1 Jul 2015)

My last new beer on Camano Island. The Piston brew was a lightly hopped refreshing IPA and would make a good session beer. The Redfeather was a red IPA, slightly more hoppy and a good pathfinder for subsequent lighter ales.

I'm looking forward to new introductions over the next three months.


----------



## vernon (1 Jul 2015)

I dedicate my final beer on Camano Island to @User14044





Plumbing the depths of my taste banks this beer reminds me of the late lamented Sunderland's Vaux Brewery's Double Maxim. An acquired taste.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jul 2015)

Enjoyed all the beers on my little Shropshire Wales trip


----------



## jongooligan (1 Jul 2015)

vernon said:


> Plumbing the depths of my taste banks this beer reminds me of the late lamented Sunderland's Vaux Brewery's Double Maxim. An acquired taste.



It's still available around here Vern. Double Maxim Definitely one to put hairs on your chest tongue.


----------



## User169 (1 Jul 2015)

meta lon said:


> View attachment 94472
> Enjoyed all the beers on my little Shropshire Wales trip
> View attachment 94469
> View attachment 94470
> ...



Was camping in that neck of the woods last year. We bought a couple of casks and had them on gravity - have a feeling one was from three Tuns. Much as I like furrin ale, fresh English bitter on a sunny day takes quite a bit of beating!


----------



## User169 (1 Jul 2015)

Last one - promise - but home brew looking and tasting v good! A few things to work on - the Simcoe totally overpowers the Citra and it needs to be stronger, but for a first effort pretty ok.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Jul 2015)

Well done, DP! I shall be keeping an eye out for the 'McGinty' - threehops variety.
(Cap's slack)


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Was camping in that neck of the woods last year. We bought a couple of casks and had them on gravity - have a feeling one was from three Tuns. Much as I like furrin ale, fresh English bitter on a sunny day takes quite a bit of beating!



the Rantipole was a very nice beer..but the Ludlow was a beer i could attempt drowning with..


----------



## vernon (2 Jul 2015)

My first beer out on the road.





Nice, light and refreshing. The ginger surfaces as an aftertaste. Deceptively strong at six percent.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jul 2015)

Another entry for the outdoor worktop exhibition! Not so keen on the nylonery, Vernon...some rusty spurs, or perhaps spent 5.56 cartridges scattered willy-nilly might be good. (A few wolves / coyotes in the background too... )


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jul 2015)

There was more trouble brewing in Delft, once upon a time. And, just as a chaser, and to announce DP's Tour de Force - "coming to a head soon enough" - here's another nibble for the table of cyclepub.
I love the VO2 testing, with the doc puffing on a fag - the peloton obviously drank beer - they all look so trim. 


Credit to the guardian for featuring this in their video reel this week, by the way. Not my originality.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Jul 2015)

Aperitif said:


> There was more trouble brewing in Delft, once upon a time. And, just as a chaser, and to announce DP's Tour de Force - "coming to a head soon enough" - here's another nibble for the table of cyclepub.
> I love the VO2 testing, with the doc puffing on a fag - the peloton obviously drank beer - they all look so trim.
> 
> 
> Credit to the guardian for featuring this in their video reel this week, by the way. Not my originality.



Great stuff, I loved this scene, the medical professional doing the lung test blowy thing, all the while with fag in cake hole.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Great stuff, I loved this scene, the medical professional doing the lung test blowy thing, all the while with fag in cake hole.
> 
> View attachment 94626


Going to award myself a TinyPissedAsANewt for that one!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Jul 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Going to award myself a TinyPissedAsANewt for that one!



Oh bollocks, shows how little notice I take of the rubbish you write, I did watch the film though...


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jul 2015)

I rarely read what I write. Why would you?
Anyway, Mon pôte, I strolled out this afternoon and decided to buy a bottle of Vernon tribute beer. K Town is fast becoming hipster wealth fund land, and Oddbins is furnishing its shelves accordingly. I asked the assistant if he had any Kernel in stock, which would have been a waste probably. I chose this one, as described on the bottle, but leaves a peasant, if 'dry' aftertaste.





Snazzy bottle opener and receptacle for product in 'Vernon pioneer' style.





"Draw"


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jul 2015)

Thursday's refreshments


----------



## vernon (3 Jul 2015)

I bought this for the irony and to celebrate the end of my first days touring. I had no need of the men's room today despite a copius fluid intake. The heat wave is continuing. Taste - similar to Cameron's Strong Arm forv those familiar with the Northern brew.





Preceding by a fairly standard IPA


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> Those dessicated estate workers are such a nuisance.


Tant pissed. 
Hop(I'm at it again...) that's not your bike in the distance, Vernon...and I see the CIA volleyball squad are on your trail...Trust the ordinary bits of your day went well too.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jul 2015)

Sums the day up nicely..
I may follow the dog..


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jul 2015)

http://theploughman-werrington.co.uk/summer-beerfest-2015/

nice...some good ales


----------



## User169 (3 Jul 2015)

Joost Mag Het Weten, a tripel IPA from Uiltje..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Jul 2015)

Brilliant label, DP!

Red Rye here, what do I f*cking mean, this is what I f*cking mean...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Joost Mag Het Weten, a tripel IPA from Uiltje..
> 
> View attachment 94810
> 
> ...


77% or 7.7%?
Too much attention to being "amusing" not enough on accuracy and, I'll wager, proper cappage.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> 77% or 7.7%?
> Too much attention to being "amusing" not enough on accuracy and, I'll wager, proper cappage.



This is DP's beer, it's obvs gonna be77% you numbskull!


----------



## User169 (3 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> 77% or 7.7%?
> Too much attention to being "amusing" not enough on accuracy and, I'll wager, proper cappage.



Those are "ones" euro-stylee!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Those are "ones" euro-stylee!!


how do they write 2? 8? Car-ay-zee Euros...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jul 2015)

I can't be arsed taking a picture, but I am drinking some of this just now





The usual poor cappage from Broughton, although they do at least make an effort to match the cap to the label colour.

The beer? Oh yeh, that's lovely.


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2015)

A couple of pints in my local after what I laughingly call work. Kernel Table on tap - what a wonderful early evening quaff @ 2.9%.

Then a Marble Earl Grey at home. Really nice - it zings. The Earl Grey is subtle enough for my old taste buds not to feel offended.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jul 2015)

The one on the left looks like a right daffodill


----------



## vernon (4 Jul 2015)

Ten Barrels Apocalypse served by the delightful Marge. I'm smashed.


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Jul 2015)

Off to the kids for a hr or 3..

some of my top 5 for the refreshment..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Jul 2015)

There's a beer for that. No shït.



I think it's made by the Get Pissed Advisory Council or summat.


----------



## User169 (4 Jul 2015)

IPA from San Diego. Simcoe, Citra and Cascade hops. A decent enough thirst quencher.


----------



## srw (4 Jul 2015)

A three-course lunch at the pub in Rodmell, half way around a delightful circular walk in the sun from Lewes - out along the river and back through the barley fields.

From right to left:

A starter of Harvey's Best with dry-roast peanuts. A lovely balanced bitter, very thirst-quenching.

A main course of Dark Star Hophead with cheesy garlic bread. What a hop-led beer should be: light (3.8%), plenty of sweet malt and a delicate floral fragrance.

A pudding of Dr Rudi's single hop summer ale, with Mr Porky Pork Scratchings. I'd guess that the eponymous Dr Rudi bred the hop, and from the flavour and the name I'd guess it's a Munich Helles hop. 

On reflection I probably should have swapped starter and pud, but otherwise a perfectly balanced meal.

I can hear The Rights of Man calling for this evening...


----------



## srw (4 Jul 2015)




----------



## User169 (4 Jul 2015)

This is a bit of alright. Berliner Weisse aged on Chardonnay barrels.


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2015)

An early evening snifter at the Jack and Jill near Ditchling. Not a million miles from @srw, as it happens. Hammerpot Red Hunter, another local micro brewery. Proper English bitter, really nice. Seriously tasty


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I remember running past those windmills (only 30 miles to go to the finish)


Happy days, Rocky.
I was so wasted at the finish I usually couldn't even drink a beer


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I remember running past those windmills (only 30 miles to go to the finish)


The route also went past the Abergavenny Arms that srw would have been in today.


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jul 2015)

Shropshire Gold (Salopian, 3.8% abv)






Lovely stuff this. A bit of biscuity malt, with rather more bitter, tangeriney hops dominating both taste, and the dry refreshing aftertaste. Salopian brew a damned nice beer - this may be close to session perfection; if you think 3.8% is a low enough abv, it has good taste, but not so overpowering or complex that it's a one or two pinter. Lovely stuff.

Mrs M says: "Very nice".


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jul 2015)

A bonus beer or two from a trip to Oxford last week.

We escaped the midday heat on Wednesday into a pub called "The White Rabbit", where I had a pint of Siren Brewery's "Half Mast" (2.8% abv)

I didn't notice the abv on ordering, but on reflection, it was the perfect idea for a thirst quencher in the middle of a hot, busy day. The taste is surprisingly strong - a lot of bitter, grapefruit hops, with some peach lurking there too, and a floral, possibly slighty soapy if you're being uncharitable overtone. Tasty enough not to seem thin or dull, an eminently sessionable abv, even for a lightweight like me, and a very refreshing pint, quite an achievement by the brewer.

Mrs M says: "What's the point of that?" (after being told the abv)

We ate at a Nepalese place in the evening (it was still roasting hot) and I had some Khukuri, a lager. Not amazing, but I liked it more than the pints of Cobra and Kingfisher I've had in other curry places, and jolly refreshing on what was still a very warm day.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Jul 2015)

Hot day shed building, this is just the job.


----------



## srw (4 Jul 2015)

Waterloo Rye IPA at 6.4%-ish. Mmmmmmmmmm. A bit too hoppy to start but mellowed nicely.

Tom Paine. An excellent strong bitter.

Wild Hop. At 3.something would have been a great starter - I got the order wrong for the second time in a day. The wild hop is a good and subtle flavour.

Hurrah for the Rights of Man! And the food is good quality and very generous in quantity.


----------



## srw (4 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I remember running past those windmills (only 30 miles to go to the finish)


Is that one of those silly multi-day runs? A colleague has done a couple this year.


----------



## theclaud (5 Jul 2015)

srw said:


> View attachment 94925
> 
> A three-course lunch at the pub in Rodmell, half way around a delightful circular walk in the sun from Lewes - out along the river and back through the barley fields.
> 
> ...



I'm unable to Like this because it contains traces of dry-roast peanut.


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

theclaud said:


> I'm unable to Like this because it contains traces of dry-roast peanut.


I'm sure you spotted my nuts upthread, along with a packet of crisps...

...don't even think of going there


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

srw said:


> Is that one of those silly multi-day runs? A colleague has done a couple this year.


Multi-day! Ha ha! @User14044


----------



## J1888 (5 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hot day shed building, this is just the job.
> 
> View attachment 94940



A truly superb beer.

Their Vitus is probably the best beer I've ever tasted...and I've tasted a lot!


----------



## User169 (5 Jul 2015)

Bought this to take to a tasting last night, but decided it would be a bit rude given it was 4th July and the tasting was hosted by Merkans. So drank it today. It's a SMaSH brew, but they don't give details - nice and sweet though!


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Bought this to take to a tasting last night, but decided it would be a bit rude given it was 4th July and the tasting was hosted by Merkans. So drank it today. It's a SMaSH brew, but they don't give details - nice and sweet though!
> 
> 
> View attachment 95055


I looked it up on ratebeer and all the reviews are from Europe or the US. Is there a reason for that? Export only?
http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/buxton--evil-twin-anglo-mania/301738/1/1/


----------



## nickyboy (5 Jul 2015)

Went into Manchester last night. A couple of plastic cocktail bars full of plastic people. At least one of them had Samuel Adams on draught which was pretty good on a warm evening. Mrs N had some concoction with meringue on the top that required the attention of a large blow-torch before it was ready for her.

Whilst heading back to the station we came across some dance music festival tepee thingy in Albert Square so we popped inside. It was rocking and I had a few pints of Steamship Ale from the Titianic Brewery in Florida. It was deliciously malty with decent bitterness

Long and short is we missed the last train and finally got home by taxi at 3am. So this evening's beverage is a nice cup of tea as I'm feeling decidedly delicate


----------



## User169 (5 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> I looked it up on ratebeer and all the reviews are from Europe or the US. Is there a reason for that? Export only?
> http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/buxton--evil-twin-anglo-mania/301738/1/1/



Not sure. It's a collaboration with Evil Twin who are notionally from New York, but the bottle says it was brewed in Derbyshire. Wouldn't have thought they'd export the whole lot?


----------



## User169 (5 Jul 2015)

Went to Rotterdam today to watch the tour. Managed to sneak off to a good bar between the caravan passing through and the riders turning up. Amazed to see they had Modus Operandi from Wild Beer Co on tap. It's just delicious - the Brett gives it such great complexity. Wild Beer Co and Burning are my current fave English brewers.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hot day shed building, this is just the job.
> 
> View attachment 94940



Same again, shed finished now.


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Same again, shed finished now.


She'd finished what?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> She'd finished what?



Funnily enough, hilariously in actual fact, my ipad autocorrected to she'd from shed but I changed it back.

Just had a HN Red Rye, fab. Watching Slaying the Badger due to a TV schedule cock up.


----------



## User169 (5 Jul 2015)

Well this can only be described as a kitchen sink beer - as its seemingly the only ingredient they didn't use.






Someone on untapped describes it as scrumpy with salt which ain't far off. I think I've found my extremeophile boundary.


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

I'm having a Sainos, Taste the Difference, Kentish Ale. Not bad at all, malty, and fruity.
It wasn't pricey neither


----------



## vernon (5 Jul 2015)

No-Li Brewery's Spin Cycle. A hoppy refreshing red beer. Drunk in Newhalem.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jul 2015)

Nice picture, Vernon! Two CC old-timers in the background: 'Chuffy' and 'Baggy' ...or loose fitting maybe.
Strangely, I watched telly yesterday and had this to hand... ...which I can't seem to post a picture of...grrr! Ah - take that back.


----------



## srw (6 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> For some people, no doubt, but not for us super-athletes, eh Rich?


One-day long-distance running? And you drink beer? Are you insane?


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jul 2015)

?
"Vernon..?"




( sorry to lower the tone)


----------



## John the Monkey (7 Jul 2015)




----------



## smutchin (7 Jul 2015)

Haven't had much in the way of interesting beer lately but I picked up one of these from M&S today - a new addition to their single hop range, made by the always excellent Oakham. And it is very, very good indeed. Proper classic English best bitter. Fantastic. Wish I'd bought two!


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Haven't had much in the way of interesting beer lately but I picked up one of these from M&S today - a new addition to their single hop range, made by the always excellent Oakham. And it is very, very good indeed. Proper classic English best bitter. Fantastic. Wish I'd bought two!
> 
> View attachment 95266


Caps lack. I had one of those on Saturday evening..."very nice" ©


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Jul 2015)

Very impressed with Fyne Ales atm,especially Wheat Russian [a white stout] and Wee Milky Way [a dark IPA].


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jul 2015)

Maverick Goose said:


> Very impressed with Fyne Ales atm,especially Wheat Russian [a white stout] and Wee Milky Way [a dark IPA].



Drinking white stout and dark IPA together, we're you being a bit negative?


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Drinking white stout and dark IPA together, we're you being a bit negative?


Just balancing the Yin and the Yang,Glasshopper...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2015)

Maverick Goose said:


> Very impressed with Fyne Ales atm,especially Wheat Russian [a white stout] and Wee Milky Way [a dark IPA].


Fyne do a very good range, yet to find one that has not gone down well. Their Jarl is on tap at my local "back home" and I am trying to search for somewhere more local to my current location that also does it on tap as it's a long 250 mile round trip for a few pints


----------



## vernon (8 Jul 2015)

A catch up on beers

http://www.foyfab.co.uk/Northern_Tier/a-catch-up-on-beers/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2015)

vernon said:


> A catch up on beers
> 
> http://www.foyfab.co.uk/Northern_Tier/a-catch-up-on-beers/


Very good @vernon I hope you are collecting all those beercaps and putting them in a pannier.


----------



## vernon (8 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Very good @vernon I hope you are collecting all those beercaps and putting them in a pannier.



I am indeed. I've got a display in mind.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jul 2015)

vernon said:


> I've got a display in mind.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 95441


Ignore him @vernon that's just the beer talking..


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Jul 2015)

Just stopped for lunch in Arcen in Limburg Holland and have got this rather nice beer.




It's a nice 7.5% with a good solid slightly nutty flavour.

Probably a bit boring for you experts


----------



## Aperitif (9 Jul 2015)

There's enough Karakters on here who are only 7.5% finishe...


----------



## Haitch (9 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just stopped for lunch in Arcen in Limburg Holland and have got this rather nice beer.
> View attachment 95493
> 
> It's a nice 7.5% with a good solid slightly nutty flavour.
> ...



Did you visit the brewery?


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Jul 2015)

Alan H said:


> Did you visit the brewery?


Where was it did i miss it ???


Just had this 9% and lovely


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Jul 2015)

After your brewery knowledge here chaps.

Currently on tour and will be in Reims late next week. From there we are looking to go back into Belgium and i spotted Chimay up near the border.

Anyone done a brewery tour and is it worth it ?


----------



## Haitch (9 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Where was it did i miss it ??



You missed it. The Hertog Jan brewery is in Arcen.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Jul 2015)

Alan H said:


> You missed it. The Hertog Jan brewery is in Arcen.


No way arghhh !!!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jul 2015)

M&S Adnams Summer IPA, US And UK hops, lovely strong IPA - 6.8%, malty and hoppy and all that jazz. Very nice!







Sorry bit dark, couldn't be arsed to get up and turn a light on and I don't do flash.


----------



## theclaud (9 Jul 2015)

Arbor's Why Kick a Moo Cow. Exotic, with disappointing cappage. Take-out, following a Dark Star Hophead and a Great Heck Christopher (Columbus). The pub was full of Nice Men in Lycra.


----------



## vernon (10 Jul 2015)

A bit of heresy here.

An alcoholic lemonade. It tastes like lemonade but is 5% alcohol.

Cut me some slack. I was curious and it was cheap.


----------



## vernon (10 Jul 2015)

To make amends, an Hawaiian IPA, Kona Brewery's Castaway. A standard IPA.






Using flash and adjusting contrast gives the impression of nighttime drinking. It's an illusion.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Jul 2015)

It's all falling into place now, Vernon. Notwithstanding that you got your camera a bit squiffy on lemonade, the bottle of Castaway gives an insight into the truth about your 'tour', your 'campsite' etc.




Too rough for the Woodrup, eh? And when you gave us all that tosh about 'bares'...tsk.


----------



## Doseone (10 Jul 2015)

I've got a new favourite beer.





Cap is a bit of a plain black affair though.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jul 2015)

Happy Friday Folks....starting from the left....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2015)

I hope you are all sitting down...today I bought a selection of beers with plain cappage. 
Pics will follow, but I thought I'd break you in gently with a pre-plain-cappage announcement.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jul 2015)

The Ferret s a nice beer @ianrauk ..doom bar is rther ood too.the others re ok too


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> I hope you are all sitting down...today I bought a selection of beers with plain cappage.
> Pics will follow, but I thought I'd break you in gently with a pre-plain-cappage announcement.


----------



## User169 (10 Jul 2015)

Doseone said:


> I've got a new favourite beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bit of a benchmark saison that one.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2015)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2015)

And here's one that had proper cappage, but I didn't photograph the cap - that's how I roll...


----------



## Archie_tect (10 Jul 2015)

Have you seen the German lads sampling a bottle of HeliYUM beer.... it' s just brilliant... see if I can find The You Tube link...

{Edit: 
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewko7-F1cHc]


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2015)

I am alternating between poor cappage and good cappage; this one is poor cappage


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> I hope you are all sitting down...today I bought a selection of beers with plain cappage.
> Pics will follow, but I thought I'd break you in gently with a pre-plain-cappage announcement.


----------



## User169 (10 Jul 2015)

10 UK sours...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/beer/11710228/10-of-the-best-sour-beers-in-the-UK.html


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2015)

Excellent cappage as always from Williams Bros, and 80s poptastic naming and a funky label. And a splendid beer.






View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBKP4yJJUeg


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2015)

I had to come back to the thread to check if I was on a good or bad cappage beer next...bad.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Jul 2015)

3 pints of Hooky bitter at the schools summer BBQ. Quick glass of Weinhenstephaner to settle system when I got home. Hic.


----------



## User169 (11 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> 3 pints of Hooky bitter at the schools summer BBQ. Quick glass of Weinhenstephaner to settle system when I got home. Hic.



That was for the kids I take it - what about you?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> That was for the kids I take it - what about you?



Couple of pints of prosecco and a jug of Pimms. /middle-class


----------



## rich p (11 Jul 2015)

I've got a hangover.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Excellent cappage as always from Williams Bros, and 80s poptastic naming and a funky label. And a splendid beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was in the Torbrex in Stirling last week, they had their own Torbrex Red which was brewed for them by Williams Bros, their beers are always excellent so I was quite keen to try it but working and being a professional I had to refrain.


----------



## rich p (11 Jul 2015)

I'm off to a pub grub/restaurant and I've just had a gander at the beer menu
Lots of decent stuff but has anyone tried these?


EINSTÖK PALE ALE, AKUREYRI, ICELAND, 5.6% 330ML


EINSTÖK WHITE ALE, AKUREYRI, ICELAND, 5.2% 330ML


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Jul 2015)

Nöpe


----------



## rich p (11 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nöpe


Takk, I'll let you know later then!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jul 2015)

I enjoyed the one bottle of Long White Cloud I had last night so decided 6 bottles for tonight was a great idea


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Jul 2015)

Oh goody 






Yumtus


----------



## User169 (11 Jul 2015)

My second brew. Looks nice, but a bit lacking in hop oomph..


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Jul 2015)

Nice taste this and a 5% er


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Oh goody


A belter, that - given how nice their beer is that I've tried, I wonder why their little mouse is always so angry.




Anyroad, Mrs M and I had Salopian Brewery's "Oracle", still excellent. My whiffling about it is in an earlier post.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Jul 2015)

meta lon said:


> Nice taste this and a 5% er
> View attachment 95799



Mrs 3BM is a Badger fan, Champion and Hopping Hare.

Cotswold IPA; Amarillo, Willamette and Harsbrucker hops. Nice crisp beer, not overly hoppy despite the trio of yank stuff.


----------



## vernon (12 Jul 2015)

Black Butte Porter kindly donated by a Washington State firefighter having time out between fighting two 1000 acre forest fires.


----------



## vernon (12 Jul 2015)

I finally got to meet a bear. Almefa Brewery's Black Bear XX stout. Very nice and less stouty than say McKisson (spelling)


----------



## vernon (12 Jul 2015)

Then there's an Alaskan IPA which has an accident in the freezer compartment. American freezers are more brutal than UK ones and I froze it in under an hour. Quite apt for Icy Bay IPA.


----------



## rich p (12 Jul 2015)

The Icelandic white ale was reputed to have hints of coriander and orange peel. Very light in colour and flavour. Your selfless correspondent can confirm that it tasted of nothing. I even asked my 3 companions to give an opinion. Utter waste of £4.50. I shall steer clear off Icelandic beers until further notice.


----------



## User169 (12 Jul 2015)

Mrs DP has taken the kids for a few days hols in, er, Belgium. Don't worry, I'm holding up!






Superior cappage from "Dochter van de Korenaar" - "daughter of the ear of corn" - an old Flemish phrase for beer.


----------



## User169 (12 Jul 2015)

American Barley Wine from Kees. A bit of a curates egg - looks great, smells awful and tastes ok.


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Jul 2015)

Quite a nice refreshing beer...been to Grimsthorpe Castle so a lttle beer ans watch moto GP
St Peters Sulfolk Gold 4.9%

http://www.grimsthorpe.co.uk/


----------



## User169 (12 Jul 2015)

meta lon said:


> Quite a nice refreshing beer...been to Grimethorpe Castle so a lttle beer ans watch moto GP
> St Peters Sulfolk Gold 4.9%
> View attachment 95904



You seem to like your beer v cold!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> You seem to like your beer v cold!


And discard the caps in a haphazard fashion


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jul 2015)

Hogs Back Brewery Ripsnorter, red ale, fug 'n' gold, some nice malts, good stuff, great cappage.


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> You seem to like your beer v cold!



i like them from the fridge..around 2deg and rising.i hate warm beer..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jul 2015)

Blindmans Brewery, nr Frome. 3.6%, nice though, not very bitter, quite malty but in a nice way. Poor cap.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Poor cap.
> View attachment 95931


Really no excuse to not have the best possible cappage going on there - great design for proper cappage, a crying shame for them to be so negligent.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2015)

They couldn't be arsed with proper cappage so I can't be arsed with taking a picture of this, but I have just opened one of these




It's ok. Just.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jul 2015)

Dark Star Sunburst, Kent hops so probs Goldings. Excellent beer, really nice hoppery.


----------



## User169 (12 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> This was undrinkably hoppy for me today, but I loved the packaging
> View attachment 95941



Yum!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2015)

The second disappointing beer of the evening, poor cappage as well. 





I'm back onto Brewdog after this and maybe a Tempest or 3


----------



## nickyboy (12 Jul 2015)

meta lon said:


> i like them from the fridge..around 2deg and rising.i hate warm beer..



Must admit I like mine from the fridge...but stored in the fruit and veg drawers which are a bit less cold. I like the way the beers slowly give up their secrets. Initially there is just cold, beery flavour. Then as I drink a bit and the temperature of the remainder increases, all sorts of interesting aromas come out. I''m down to my last 1/3 of a pint of Shepherd Neame IPA and it tastes completely different from the first 1/3.


----------



## vernon (13 Jul 2015)

Lightly hopped IPA. Goes well with the chicken and dumplings that I'm carbing up with for the resumption of riding tomorrow.


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Jul 2015)

Fyne Ales Jarl....definitely a fine ale. Hoppy blondes always float my boat and this one is hoppy but not over the top hoppy.
Also Weird beard Mariana Trench...hoppier and stronger at 6.5% so watch out for the beer bends!


----------



## User169 (13 Jul 2015)

The beer shop was selling these off cheap.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> The beer shop was selling these off cheap.
> 
> View attachment 96066



Gets a good rating on beeradvo, do you think it will have lasted, it's only 6.5%.

Edit: only one way to find out...


----------



## vernon (14 Jul 2015)

Alaskan Amber Ale. Drinking from the bottle so no idea of colour. Taste reminiscent of Scottish and Newcastle Amber.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Jul 2015)

Marmion probably has a las' can to drink too...Is this the first time for a NMN? A namemynewt.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> The beer shop was selling these off cheap.
> 
> View attachment 96066





vernon said:


> Alaskan Amber Ale. Drinking from the bottle so no idea of colour. Taste reminiscent of Scottish and Newcastle Amber.
> 
> View attachment 96086



Snap!


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2015)

I think this may have come from Sainsburys, but possibly not. That's helpful, then.
Anyway, very nice, a 'traditional' English pale ale from NZ. Nutty with a distinctive tang. 
The brewer's name is Andy Deuchars, I wonder if he's any relation


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jul 2015)

Firkin ell, 288 pints weighs down a car some what, at least it's not my car.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> The brewer's name is Andy Deuchars, I wonder if he's any relation



Your name is not Deuchars so I doubt it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Firkin ell, 288 pints weighs down a car some what, at least it's not my car.
> 
> View attachment 96106



I was going to say "that's very kind of you", but it doesnae look like the back of my car either.


----------



## User169 (14 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Gets a good rating on beeradvo, do you think it will have lasted, it's only 6.5%.
> 
> Edit: only one way to find out...



They had 2008 as well, but those weren't reduced. Think they should last a good while.


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Firkin ell, 288 pints weighs down a car some what, at least it's not my car.



You got that @Delftse Post coming over for the weekend or something?


----------



## User169 (14 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> You got that @Delftse Post coming over for the weekend or something?



I will actually be passing by @threebikesmcginty acres in a couple of weeks.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I will actually be passing by @threebikesmcginty acres in a couple of weeks.



*goes onto red alert*


----------



## User169 (14 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> *goes onto red alert*


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jul 2015)

A cheeky HNB Ten to Ten.






V nice light easy drinking beer.


----------



## srw (15 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> A cheeky HNB Ten to Ten.


That's a bit early, even for me, and even for a Hook Norton brew.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jul 2015)

Black Isle Yellowhammer, nice hoppy golden beer. Good cappage.


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Jul 2015)

Cumberland Brewery Corby Blonde in the Britannia , Elterwater t'other night. A very nice easy blonde!


----------



## rich p (15 Jul 2015)

Maverick Goose said:


> A very nice easy blonde


You tart!!!!
I'm out on the lash in that there Lunnon Tarn tomorrow with a couple of old soaks from this very thread.
So I only had 4 pints of Burning Sky Plateau tonight in the boozer...

...plus a whisky nightcap. Nite nite all. I fecking luv you...


----------



## srw (16 Jul 2015)

A couple of Mr Sainsbury's (what does the J stand for, anyway?) "Taste the difference" bottles last night. A delightful 5.9% British-style Marston Union IPA brewed by Marstons - a proper bitter without any of your fancy yankee hops, and a London Porter brewed by Shepherd Neame. A bit unbalanced - too bitter in both hops and burnt malt without enough underlying sweetness. I'll stick to London Porter brewed in London, I think.

I didn't even look at the caps.


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> You tart!!!!
> I'm out on the lash in that there Lunnon Tarn tomorrow with a couple of old soaks from this very thread.
> So I only had 4 pints of Burning Sky Plateau tonight in the boozer...
> 
> ...plus a whisky nightcap. Nite nite all. I fecking luv you...



You could only find a couple of old soaks?.....Take it easy and have a good time!


----------



## jongooligan (16 Jul 2015)

Maverick Goose said:


> Cumberland Brewery Corby Blonde in the Britannia , Elterwater t'other night. A very nice easy blonde!



I proposed to Mrs. Jg in the back bar at the Brit. It was bloody freezing - I had a dew drop hanging from my neb. Seem to remember I was on a pint of Coniston Bluebird with the future Mrs. Jg on a half of the same. Happy days.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Jul 2015)

Maverick Goose said:


> You could only find a couple of old soaks?.....Take it easy and have a good time!


It was disgraceful - so I have heard. Heaven forbid that you get to meet any of these beer 'experts' in real life - apparently.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Jul 2015)

Danish Porter.
The London Pub.
Copenhagen.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jul 2015)

Lovely Greg...'Deltepostian Grandeur' - well, the pic. at least! Is that a laundromat in the background?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Jul 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Lovely Greg...'Deltepostian Grandeur' - well, the pic. at least! Is that a laundromat in the background?


Porthole mirror boss. The Danes think very strange things about authentic décor in London pubs. It reminds me mostly of various pubs/bars in Dublin but the last thing cph needs is another Irish pub.

But it is too far to visit it regularly. My after work watering holes, Mon-Thu make me a very happy - hic! - man.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Jul 2015)

Mind you, grandeur-wise this one took some beating. Pound coin for scale. I did ask for a large one!


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Jul 2015)

Well i spent the whole afternoon with the Reverend James.dads wedding and rev to toast..
i may have over toasted mind as did father...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jul 2015)

Proper cappage




Hitachino Nest White Ale from Japan - with coriander, nutmeg, orange peel and orange juice.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jul 2015)

On the town with teef and rich. Started at The Harp, called in at Byrons then headed up to The Old Coffee House. We drank a lot of beer and talked a load of old shite, great stuff!


----------



## theclaud (17 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> We drank a lot of beer and talked a load of old shite


Oodathortit?!


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jul 2015)

I don't remember that!  The two helpings each of Lagunitas were good, but not a patch on the draught Kernel 5.2% - our session beer (citra - for afficionados. 'Afficionados' are not Mexican food btw) The front 'window' at the Harp is non-existent on fine days, so we were able to inhale cigars, cigarettes, perfume diesel and conviviality from the comfort of our barstools. It would take a fair while (and a few quid) to rinse one of each beer in that pub. 'Very nice'.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jul 2015)

More proper cappage, St Stefanus Belgian Blonde


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jul 2015)

If I was a complete nobber I'd probably say something like "yumtus"


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> If I was a complete nobber I'd probably say something like "yumtus"



Yumtus


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jul 2015)

Is no bastard else drinking tonight?


----------



## theclaud (17 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Is no bastard else drinking tonight?


Certainly not. Unless @User482 absolutely insists on a sharpener at Victoria.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jul 2015)

theclaud said:


> Certainly not. Unless @User482 absolutely insists on a sharpener at Victoria.


TMN has been asked to give you all my best wishes; I think I may have used the word nobbers in the greeting to be passed on


----------



## rich p (17 Jul 2015)

I'm on the wagon after drinking far too much of this sort of stuff...





in this sort of place...








...with this sort of company


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> View attachment 96595



Very good of you to take those old blokes out for a beer


----------



## theclaud (17 Jul 2015)

Oh dear...


----------



## Aperitif (18 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Very good of you to take those old blokes out for a beer


Yes. They enjoyed it.


----------



## Stephenite (18 Jul 2015)

On holiday in Telemark now. It's been warm enough to swim in the lakes and rivers, and even get sunburn. Not at the minute though - she's stoking up the fire. As luck would have it I found a shop in the middle of nowhere run by a welshman selling, amongst others, a citra. So was able to finally find out what all the fuss is about. Bloody marvellous. Much better than chucking lemongrass in the brew.


----------



## Stephenite (18 Jul 2015)

Gone for a local (Telemark) brew tonight. And slightly darker than what I've been drinking of late. £6 will get you a half litre bottle of 4% red beer. Fjellbryggeriet's Ymist is a range of one-off brews. But if enough folk like it they'll put it in production. Well they can put this in production. It starts off a bit nutty and goes a bit fruity. Trouble with these craft beers though is keeping the sediment in the bottom of the bottle. Driving back from the shop today I had to brake sharply as we were about to lose the inflatable crocodile from the roof. Phew!


----------



## User169 (18 Jul 2015)

Been in Belgium - drank wine.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jul 2015)

Not a bad beer the fox golden hop, but nothing to get excited about


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2015)

meta lon said:


> Not a bad beer the fox golden hop, but nothing to get excited about
> View attachment 96765


Bottles of fruitshoots for the kids in between pints


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Bottles of fruitshoots for the kids in between pints



these fruity beers seem to be all the rage??
Had 3 on today..think it must be a lure the kids thing?

Rev james was better yesterday..thats a top 10 for me


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Been in Belgium - drank wine.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jul 2015)

6.3% ..glad ive only got the one..
not a big fan of broadside but its a prezzi beer..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Jul 2015)

meta lon said:


> 6.3% ..glad ive only got the one..
> not a big fan of broadside but its a prezzi beer..
> 
> 
> View attachment 96823



Broadside is wonderful stuff, be better if it wasn't quite so cold!


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jul 2015)

I just cant hack warm beer..its about 3,4 deg
its from the fridge and its 24deg here so maybe that makes it look too cold?

its actually rather nice out the bottle..im not to keen on the stuff at the pump


----------



## User169 (19 Jul 2015)

London Mild from Kees - a bit too much coffee/cocoa to be a real mild for my money, but good to see furriners getting interested in mild. And only 3.5%.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Jul 2015)

Beer festival yesterday, few of the beers sampled; Dark Star Summer Meltdown, Box Steam Tunnel Vision, Otter Otter Bright and my fave Flowerpots Goodens Gold (see below) a lovely golden beer, clear and bright, very nice.






Duffer of the day - Warwickshire Golden Bear, tasted like rancid old cigar boxes, pretty vile stuff.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jul 2015)

That does look nice @threebikesmcginty


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Jul 2015)

Courtesy of my very good friend @Aperitif, Anspach and Hobday Pale Ale with message and soon to be collectable* bicycle drawing. Very nice beer poured into a Brodies glass which teef made me steal in typical cockney geezer fashion.






*and I don't mean by the binmen!


----------



## srw (19 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Beer festival yesterday, few of the beers sampled; Dark Star Summer Meltdown, Box Steam Tunnel Vision, Otter Otter Bright and my fave Flowerpots Goodens Gold (see below) a lovely golden beer, clear and bright, very nice.
> 
> View attachment 96853
> 
> ...


A pint glass? At a festival? I thought the rule was a third-pint glass.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Jul 2015)

srw said:


> A pint glass? At a festival? I thought the rule was a third-pint glass.



I've only ever had a pint glass, whether you put a third, half or pint in it is up to you, or the organisers as not everyone does thirds.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I've only ever had a pint glass, whether you put a third, half or pint in it is up to you, or the organisers as not everyone does thirds.


You can't put a quart into a pint pot. Easy to put many quarts inside one's tasting facility...when the need arises.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jul 2015)

Pint or half pint at peterborough beer fetival..not long for that now..end of August..

worth a visit if you get the opportunity, cheaper for camra members too.

usually very good music...2015 line up here

http://peterborough-camra.org.uk/index.php?module=pbfbands&func=main


----------



## Aperitif (20 Jul 2015)

meta lon said:


> 6.3% ..glad ive only got the one..
> not a big fan of broadside but its a prezzi beer..
> 
> 
> View attachment 96823


Bread's slack.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Jul 2015)

As I have now moved into a self-catering hotel-apartment loft-type scandi-design designer-living* style-thing I feel a trip to the beer aisle of the local supermarket coming on.

*light switches that it took me ages to figure out how to work, in the dark at gone midnight when I arrived, a tv with a touchscreen "contextual" remote control, and mixer taps that have me baffled...


----------



## Aperitif (20 Jul 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> As I have now moved into a self-catering hotel-apartment loft-type scandi-design designer-living* style-thing I feel a trip to the beer aisle of the local supermarket coming on.
> 
> *light switches that it took me ages to figure out how to work, in the dark at gone midnight when I arrived, a tv with a touchscreen "contextual" remote control, and mixer taps that have me baffled...


Only go back to your billet in daylight, don't watch telly and quit washing. Keep an eye out for the friendly cleaner with the birch twigs though, and book yourself a thrashing from time to time...that'll keep you fresh for a beer, Greg. Happy shopping!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Jul 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Only go back to your billet in daylight, don't watch telly and quit washing. Keep an eye out for the friendly cleaner with the birch twigs though, and book yourself a thrashing from time to time...that'll keep you fresh for a beer, Greg. Happy shopping!


Ha! The lovely Helen is coming out Thursday, until the end of the month, so she can take on thrashing duties. Hopefully a bottle of Jamesons will fall into her bag in the duty free shop the Gatwick.


----------



## User482 (20 Jul 2015)

I've just remembered that I have a photo of @theclaud standing in a sentry box, holding a pint of Woodforde's Wherry.

What am I bid?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Jul 2015)

Nicking this for the Beer thread if you don't mind, anyone tried this?  



TwickenhamCyclist said:


> Not a joke.... but this had me in stitches
> Fun starts about 4:15 in... safe for work by the way




TwickCyc says it's a beer that's safe for work too, I'm in...


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (20 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nicking this for the Beer thread if you don't mind, anyone tried this?
> 
> 
> 
> TwickCyc says it's a beer that's safe for work too, I'm in...


Pretty sure its fake by the way!


----------



## User169 (20 Jul 2015)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> Pretty sure its fake by the way!



The original was a Sam Adams April Fool (and a good 'un!).

More comedy Germanness..


View: http://youtu.be/ZlATOHGj9EY


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Jul 2015)




----------



## theclaud (21 Jul 2015)

Scottish Beerpeeps! I'm in Edinburgh for a few days. Can't spend them entirely langered, unfortunately, as it's a work trip, but should have time for a few late-evening pints. My default boozer is the Blue Blazer, and of course you can get stuff like Punk IPA all over the place these days, so it's not too much of a challenge finding something to drink, but I'd welcome any special recommendations...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jul 2015)

@theclaud last time I was on the town in Edinburgh I ended up in The Abbotsford which had some good stuff on tap and in bottles. It's on Rose St just behind Princes St.


----------



## theclaud (21 Jul 2015)

As I'm staying very close to there, it would be rude not to.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> @theclaud last time I was on the town in Edinburgh I ended up in The Abbotsford which had some good stuff on tap and in bottles. It's on Rose St just behind Princes St.


Ordered all four pints for yourself before stepping back for the McSnap, did you?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jul 2015)

theclaud said:


> Scottish Beerpeeps! I'm in Edinburgh for a few days. Can't spend them entirely langered, unfortunately, as it's a work trip, but should have time for a few late-evening pints. My default boozer is the Blue Blazer, and of course you can get stuff like Punk IPA all over the place these days, so it's not too much of a challenge finding something to drink, but I'd welcome any special recommendations...


The Hanging Bat
http://www.thehangingbat.com/#ourbar


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> The Hanging Bat
> http://www.thehangingbat.com/#ourbar


She will be if sufficient pints are 'sampled'.
ONLY joking, Claudina...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> The Hanging Bat
> http://www.thehangingbat.com/#ourbar



Trendy hipster bar.


----------



## theclaud (21 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> The Hanging Bat
> http://www.thehangingbat.com/#ourbar


Ah! I've actually been there before, but I couldn't remember the name of it. I was with a friend who has made the mistake of thinking that a useful social asset for someone whose attitude inclines people to want to punch him is a gigantic annoying labrador that charges about knocking everyone's beer over. It's not far from the Blue Blazer...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Trendy hipster bar.



Its all I know threepintsmcginty, hipster and trendy


----------



## User169 (21 Jul 2015)

My beerchum Flozza was in Edinburgh last week and recommends Hanging Bat and BrewDog.

Not sure if BrewDog has Ballast Point at the moment, but if so you should check out Sculpin and Sculpin Grapefruit.

Flozza had something from Freigeist Biekultur in Hanging Bat - their stuff is always worth a try.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jul 2015)

Well I finished on this in The Abbotsford, I doubt if the McHipster bars have a similar pedigree, chum.

Beer?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Well I finished on this in The Abbotsford, I doubt if the McHipster bars have a similar pedigree, chum.
> 
> Beer?


That's where you're wrong laddie, The Hanging Bat's bottled Belgian offerings:
Alesmith Grand Cru 10.6 £19.50 750ml
Delirium Nocturnum 8.5 £5.25 330ml
Delirium Tremens 8.5 £5.25 330ml
Gouden Carolus Cuvee Van Der Kaiser Blauw 11.0 £15.00 750ml
Marble Dubbel 8.5 £12.50 750ml
Trappistes Orval 6.2 £4.20 330ml
Trappistes Rochefort 10 11.3 £6.50 330ml
Schelde Brouwerij Dulle Greit 5.0 £4.00 330ml
Schelde Brouwerij Zeezuiper 8.0 £4.40 330ml
Schelde Brouwerij Hop Ruiter 8.5 £12.00 330ml
Schelde Brouwerij Toeback 9.5 £5.00 330ml
*St Bernardus Abt. 12 10.0 £5.20 330ml*
Straffe Hendrik Tripel 9.0 £6.00 330ml
Westmalle Dubbel 7.0 £4.50 330ml


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jul 2015)

theclaud said:


> Ah! I've actually been there before, but I couldn't remember the name of it. I was with a friend who has made the mistake of thinking that a useful social asset for someone whose attitude inclines people to want to punch him is a gigantic annoying labrador that charges about knocking everyone's beer over. It's not far from the Blue Blazer...


And if you pay this place a visit you can pick up some Innis and Gunn sausages:
http://www.sausages.co.uk/epages/53...73/Products/"Sausages - Pork & Edinburgh Ale"


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> That's where you're wrong laddie, The Hanging Bat's bottled Belgian offerings:
> Alesmith Grand Cru 10.6 £19.50 750ml
> Delirium Nocturnum 8.5 £5.25 330ml
> Delirium Tremens 8.5 £5.25 330ml
> ...



Semi decent list. OK tc don't go to the Abbotsford, it's unhip and shïte.


----------



## theclaud (21 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Semi decent list. OK tc don't go to the Abbotsford, it's unhip and shïte.


I might make it my nightcap stop-off, as it's so close to where I'm staying. 

Kicking off the evening with a Fallen Ales Local Motive IPA at 3.9%. Technically, I'm still at work...


----------



## jongooligan (21 Jul 2015)

theclaud said:


> Scottish Beerpeeps! I'm in Edinburgh for a few days. Can't spend them entirely langered, unfortunately, as it's a work trip, but should have time for a few late-evening pints. My default boozer is the Blue Blazer, and of course you can get stuff like Punk IPA all over the place these days, so it's not too much of a challenge finding something to drink, but I'd welcome any special recommendations...


Athletic Arms, widely known as 'The Diggers'. Always go when I'm in Edinburgh - never disappointed.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jul 2015)

jongooligan said:


> Athletic Arms, widely known as 'The Diggers'. Always go when I'm in Edinburgh - never disappointed.


I havenae been to the Diggers for years (more than 20!), it always used to sell great cask 80/- but IIRC they no longer do it in cask but I think the "fame" remains intact despite the beer maybe not being as good as it once was; I may be mistaken. My elder daughter reports that it's still a great pub as she and her friends were there fairly recently and reported "good bantz"


----------



## jongooligan (21 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> I havenae been to the Diggers for years (more than 20!), it always used to sell great cask 80/- but IIRC they no longer do it in cask but I think the "fame" remains intact despite the beer maybe not being as good as it once was; I may be mistaken. My elder daughter reports that it's still a great pub as she and her friends were there fairly recently and reported "good bantz"



Aye, nowt wrong with your memory, McEwans don't do it in cask anymore but they always have a good selection of other beers at the Diggers. Great atmosphere in there too.


----------



## User169 (21 Jul 2015)

New theme for the beer thread - "show us your local". 

I'll kick off with mine - it's not v big, but there's usually someone to natter to at the bar (man bags are strictly optional).


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> New theme for the beer thread - "show us your local".
> 
> I'll kick off with mine - it's not v big, but there's usually someone to natter to at the bar (man bags are strictly optional).
> 
> View attachment 97172



That the one where Dale Watson played?


----------



## User169 (21 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That the one where Dale Watson played?



A different one - sadly no sign of any dates in Europe for Dale this year.


----------



## theclaud (21 Jul 2015)

In the Bat, with a Wild Beer Co Evolver IPA.


----------



## theclaud (21 Jul 2015)

jongooligan said:


> Athletic Arms, widely known as 'The Diggers'. Always go when I'm in Edinburgh - never disappointed.


Whereabouts is it, JG?


----------



## theclaud (21 Jul 2015)

I keep choosing things from the bottled beer menu that are out of stock, dammit. Gave up and stuck a pin in the page. Result 'very nice' but feels like backpedalling a bit after the last...


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jul 2015)

"Love thy neighbour."


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2015)

Ooooh look, I found a limited edition Tap X Schneider Weisse in the local offie.

A lovely malty, chocolate porter.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jul 2015)

Bas, hope that cheese gives you nightmares.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jul 2015)

theclaud said:


> I keep choosing things from the bottled beer menu that are out of stock,


You should have told them that they are daffodils. It's farking shocking that they don't have a beer on the menu. Nobbers.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Jul 2015)

That cheese looks 'the business'. However, the presence of crumb action indicates the bottle illustrated may not have been the first. The anti-cappage movement is gathering strength too - if the last three bottle pics are anything to go by.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Jul 2015)

Too much exciting cycling today. Have a beer everyone - it'll go down like a Pinot...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jul 2015)

Aperitif said:


> That cheese looks 'the business'. However, the presence of crumb action indicates the bottle illustrated may not have been the first. The anti-cappage movement is gathering strength too - if the last three bottle pics are anything to go by.



I'd rather think chucking it down my neck is a better way of "saving" beer.


----------



## theclaud (22 Jul 2015)

I come all the way to Scotland... for Welsh beer! Tiny Rebel Tap Takeover in The Cloisters. This is a One Inch Punch IPA...


----------



## jongooligan (22 Jul 2015)

theclaud said:


> Whereabouts is it, JG?



1-3 Angle Park Terrace, Edinburgh, EH11 2JX. Think that bit is known as Gorgie.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jul 2015)

Itchen Valley Hampshire Rose, superb bitter; Target, Hercules, Nugget and Galena hops with Maris Otter. Lovely hop bitter finish. Their strap-line is 'Itchen for a pint' geddit, eh geddit?


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2015)

Time for a quick one at Sourced while I wait for my train...






Lemon & thyme saison from Partizan. Proper full-on beer ponce beer. You can really taste the thyme. Not entirely sure if this is a good thing, but it's quite drinkable. The lemon comes in as a fruity aftertaste. Refreshing. Only 3.8%, which seems a bit low strength, and it lacks the farmyardy quality you'd expect of a saison.


----------



## Spartak (22 Jul 2015)

Tonight's tipple ......


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jul 2015)

Holidays are farking great; beer every night


----------



## User169 (22 Jul 2015)

Duvel and Firestone Walker announce partnership!! Assume it's basically a take-over, but Duvel does have a good rep for Not mucking about too much with its acquisitions.

Hoping it means we might get some Firestone Walker here in the lowlands. I guess you lot are awash with the stuff already.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Jul 2015)

Last Saturday we walked up a mule track to the Chateau de Chaux, somewhere above a valley in the Ardeche. It's unoccupied and semi ruined but in a beautiful position on a col. Fortunately, there is a small farm shop next to it that sells goats cheese and goats' milk ice cream. It also sells some local brews. Here's the bottle that I carried away to our fridge down in the valley....a Bierre Paysanne Blanc in a healthy 750ml wine bottle. ( I apologise but you may need to lie down to view the picture. )


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jul 2015)

Allow me to assist the elderly and confused...


----------



## srw (23 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Holidays are farking great; beer every night


And exactly how is that different from normal?


----------



## slowmotion (23 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Allow me to assist the elderly and confused...
> 
> View attachment 97343


What a nice young man...














....b#stard!


----------



## theclaud (23 Jul 2015)

A halfway-thru-the-day sharpener. I ignored 3BM's advice because the Abbotsford has acquired stupid animated beer pics where its windows ought to be. The Black Cat, further west on Rose St. Nice little no-frills boozer with Harviestoun on keg and pies served without silly garnish. Shame about the silly glasses then -. This is Ritual from Alechemy, a very good straight hoppy bitter, with the emphasis on the bitter.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jul 2015)

theclaud said:


> A halfway-thru-the-day sharpener. I ignored 3BM's advice because the Abbotsford has acquired stupid animated beer pics where its windows ought to be. The Black Cat, further west on Rose St. Nice little no-frills boozer with Harviestoun on keg and pies served without silly garnish. Shame about the silly glasses then -. This is Ritual from Alechemy, a very good straight hoppy bitter, with the emphasis on the bitter.
> 
> View attachment 97412



Hmph!

Anyway, snap, I had an Atlantic Cruiser Pale Ale, nice hoppy beer in a dimply glass jobbie, the glass is a bit industrial, almost like drinking from a hod.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2015)

I havenae seen a pint glass like that for bloody years!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jul 2015)

This takes me back...


----------



## User169 (23 Jul 2015)

Scottish beer - a mid-Atlantic union of American Amarillo and British hops according to the blurb on the back. (By "British" hops, I assume they really mean "English" hops.)


----------



## Hugh Manatee (23 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Holidays are farking great; beer every night



On this note, tonight I'm drinking a bottle of Bragdy Brewery's Dis-Mantle strong amber ale. It is washing down a nice pint of Brain's SA.

Could I be in Wales?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jul 2015)

Hugh Manatee said:


> On this note, tonight I'm drinking a bottle of Bragdy Brewery's Dis-Mantle strong amber ale. It is washing down a nice pint of Brain's SA.
> 
> Could I be in Wales?



Must be good stuff if you need to ask us where you are!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2015)

Hugh Manatee said:


> On this note, tonight I'm drinking a bottle of Bragdy Brewery's Dis-Mantle strong amber ale. It is washing down a nice pint of Brain's SA.
> 
> Could I be in Wales?





threebikesmcginty said:


> Must be good stuff if you need to ask us where you are!



Must be shite if you think it's Wales


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Jul 2015)

I cant stand them old beer mugs..thin taller glass every time


----------



## slowmotion (23 Jul 2015)

meta lon said:


> I cant stand them old beer mugs..thin taller glass every time


 Quite so......

[media]
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62qvbg_n7OU
[/media]


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Jul 2015)

Nice coupla pints of Eden Fuggle in the Britannia Inn, Elterwater tonight-great name for a beer (sounds like a character from The Prisoner....) and you can't beat a nice blonde-well not unless she wants you to anyway.


----------



## srw (24 Jul 2015)

theclaud said:


> A halfway-thru-the-day sharpener. I ignored 3BM's advice because the Abbotsford has acquired stupid animated beer pics where its windows ought to be. The Black Cat, further west on Rose St. Nice little no-frills boozer with Harviestoun on keg and pies served without silly garnish. Shame about the silly glasses then -. This is Ritual from Alechemy, a very good straight hoppy bitter, with the emphasis on the bitter.
> 
> View attachment 97412





threebikesmcginty said:


> Hmph!
> 
> Anyway, snap, I had an Atlantic Cruiser Pale Ale, nice hoppy beer in a dimply glass jobbie, the glass is a bit industrial, almost like drinking from a hod.
> 
> View attachment 97413


Despite what @meta lon and @slowmotion think - those are _proper_ beer glasses. These new-fangled straight things are not the same _at all_. They were only introduced to save the breweries money on on breakages. Bah humbug.


----------



## theclaud (24 Jul 2015)

srw said:


> Despite what @meta lon and @slowmotion think - those are _proper_ beer glasses. These new-fangled straight things are not the same _at all_. They were only introduced to save the breweries money on on breakages. Bah humbug.


Nonsense. They were invented by nobbers. Good job we're not in SC&P or I'd have to use the word 'simulacrum'.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Jul 2015)

srw said:


> Despite what @meta lon and @slowmotion think - those are _proper_ beer glasses. These new-fangled straight things are not the same _at all_. They were only introduced to save the breweries money on on breakages. Bah humbug.


I have a terrible aversion to dimple glasses. I sat nursing a broken heart at the end of Blackpool Pier in 1972 with pint of Worthinton E ( or was it Double Diamond) in my hand. It was the low point of my life. Lost love, Blackpool...and the prospect of a journey northwards to the land of Tennants' Lager Lovelies. Shudder.

Straight glasses are wonderful. The poncy curved things that have sprung up of late were introduced because the pub industry realised that people downed pints faster if they couldn't gauge the level of beer in the sloping sides of the glass. Here's a proper thin glass, second from left.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Jul 2015)

WTF????


----------



## vernon (24 Jul 2015)

Catch up time.






Alaskan Brewery's American pale ale. Lacking body but a great thirst quencher.






Going to the Sun IPA. Brewed to be consumed within Glacier National Park. Nicely hopped, refreshing and more-ish. Wish that I'd bought more.






Hefe something or other beer. Possibly a wheat beer. Was pleasant, light and vmuch like a typical weissebeer.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jul 2015)

V V.
A crafty cap, the last one, Vernon. Worktops are bottom of the table performers, although the middle one shows signs of life and could do well with the injection of a bit of character into the side...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jul 2015)

This is my Danish drink-at-home bottled beer of choice, shown alongside to essentials for my current job


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jul 2015)

Whilst this...



is the beer brewed closest to where I'm billeted and this expression is actually named after the street I'm staying on which gives it's name to the neighbourhood. The back of the label has a short history lesson on it. Islands Brygge being Iceland Quay or Iceland Dock in translation. And that isn't a plastic cup, it is actually ceramic. The apartment doesn't have any 'pint' glasses dimpled or not


----------



## User169 (24 Jul 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Whilst this...
> 
> 
> 
> is the beer brewed closest to where I'm billeted and this expression is actually named after the street I'm staying on which gives it's name to the neighbourhood. The back of the label has a short history lesson on it. Islands Brygge being Iceland Quay or Iceland Dock in translation. And that isn't a plastic cup, it is actually ceramic. The apartment doesn't have any 'pint' glasses dimpled or not



Amager make a lot of lovely brews: Wookie IPA, Rugporter and Mr & Mrs Fredriksen - yum!


----------



## User169 (24 Jul 2015)

IPA glass..


----------



## nickyboy (24 Jul 2015)

slowmotion said:


> View attachment 97461
> 
> I have a terrible aversion to dimple glasses. I sat nursing a broken heart at the end of Blackpool Pier in 1972 with pint of Worthinton E ( or was it Double Diamond) in my hand. It was the low point of my life. Lost love, Blackpool...and the prospect of a journey northwards to the land of Tennants' Lager Lovelies. Shudder.
> 
> Straight glasses are wonderful. The poncy curved things that have sprung up of late were introduced because the pub industry realised that people downed pints faster if they couldn't gauge the level of beer in the sloping sides of the glass. Here's a proper thin glass, second from left.



Glasses 1 and 3 are good. 2 is rubbish and I can't even bring myself to comment on 4


----------



## nickyboy (24 Jul 2015)

User3094 said:


> My order of preference would be 2,3,1,4


3.1.2.4

2 is just cheapo old skool and reminds me of too many skanky pubs I used to drink in in my youth. Glad we agree on 4 which is an abomination


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Jul 2015)

I'd use glass 1, the others only under sufferance.


----------



## Chromatic (24 Jul 2015)

My preference is, starting from the left, the order in which they shown: 1. 2. 3. 4.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Amager make a lot of lovely brews: Wookie IPA, Rugporter and Mr & Mrs Fredriksen - yum!


I prefer Norrebro but the locl supertmarket doesn't have their black stuff in bottles. The Bryggens Blond was a moment of weakness!

and that IPA glass reminds me of... well... ahem... how to put it... a butt plug


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2015)

I had a couple of points of this hoppy ale from Horsham - local to me.
A really lovely, light drink. Too easy to glug if you're not going to be able to have an afternoon nap


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2015)

BTW, two other things.
The pub where I drank the above defaults to dimpled jugs - I have to work fast to correct them. Tossers.

The other thing is that I had another Icelandic White beer that I dissed a while ago, and it's not as dull as I thought. Possibly a bit subtle for my ageing tastebuds but better than I suggested. I noticed today that Majestic are now flogging it so there's a bit of marketing going on.


I


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jul 2015)

see also here


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> IPA glass..


----------



## vernon (24 Jul 2015)

A recap of my sampling across the pond. It's more than I recall. Perhaps I ought to slow down...

www.pinterest.com/levmeister/alcohol-consumed-in-america/


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Jul 2015)

Just limbering up with a swift Lagun.


----------



## theclaud (24 Jul 2015)

Having a pint with @MacB, or the shadow thereof...


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Jul 2015)

Nice to see you using propper glasses @theclaud ..
Been on the Lincoln bitter today..not bad as it goes..only 3.8 mind


----------



## srw (24 Jul 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Glasses 1 and 3 are good. 2 is rubbish and I can't even bring myself to comment on 4





User3094 said:


> My order of preference would be 2,3,1,4



You're all wrong. Apart from being straight, they all contain _yellow_ beer* - which makes them beyond the pale.

*OK - one of them has brown beer, but it's yellow brown beer. Far too gassy and too much froth on the top.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jul 2015)

srw said:


> ...too much froth on the top.



Anyone seen @Crackle recently?


----------



## Crackle (24 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Anyone seen @Crackle recently?


No. He doesn't visit the beer thread any more. Too much of a lightweight to keep up.


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> No. He doesn't visit the beer thread any more. Too much of a lightweight to keep up.


Oh, come on. We have someone in here who won't drink any beer that has an unadorned cap[1].

[1] Unless the beverage finds its way to him through an offshore beer trust, whose directorship is frustratingly obscure.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Jul 2015)

All food groups covered..,






Hook Norton Flagship IPA...


----------



## Crackle (24 Jul 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Oh, come on. We have someone in here who won't drink any beer that has an unadorned cap[1].
> 
> [1] Unless the beverage finds its way to him through an offshore beer trust, whose directorship is frustratingly obscure.


Ok I admit to a Punk IPA on Wednesday.

I haven't actually been to the beer shop for a while though and Marmion lies; he'll drink anything, especially at an ac/dc concert (not the actual ac/dc)


----------



## User169 (24 Jul 2015)

Spring beer from Amager. Out of date, so being sold off cheap. Shouldn't usually matter since it's a biere de garde, but they say you should drink this one fresh. S'alright, but prolly missing some hop freshness.







Edit: proper beer glass, BTW.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Jul 2015)

Nice afternoon on Lincoln blond..i wish i was still at the pub...


----------



## User169 (24 Jul 2015)

Barrel-aged Russian imperial stout from Emelisse. Aged in Port Carlotte barrels - really smooth smokey peat flavor. Love it!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Jul 2015)

This turned up last week, apparently I was told but as usual
wasn't listening...







Cheers DP!


----------



## srw (24 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> This turned up last week, apparently I was told but as usual
> wasn't listening...
> 
> View attachment 97545
> ...


That's the loo cleaner that @User482 and @theclaud were pretending to like in France.


----------



## User482 (24 Jul 2015)

srw said:


> That's the loo cleaner that @User482 and @theclaud were pretending to like in France.


I'm surprised you can remember.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jul 2015)

I went to my most local emporium of beer today to be met with lowered blinds and a sign what said "Closed until 4.30pm due to childcare duties" - I cursed his child. It was only 3pm, and I had been very much wanting to buy a Fyne Ales/De Molen stout and a few others...anyway, I am now off my tits on wine.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> I went to my most local emporium of beer today to be met with lowered blinds and a sign what said "Closed until 4.30pm due to childcare duties" - I cursed his child. It was only 3pm, and I had been very much wanting to buy a Fyne Ales/De Molen stout and a few others...anyway, I am now off my tits on wine.



We knew that from your rambling Englandshire thread. Those of us that are slightly more organised have enjoyed beer this evening!


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Jul 2015)

More Eden Fuggle agin this evening, not forgetting a most agreeable pre pub Loweswater Gold (always believe in your soul...)


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

Brewdog Five AM Red.
It's red, it's tasty, it's fruity, it's a beauty

p.s. That's the wife's best friend in the background


----------



## User169 (25 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> I had been very much wanting to buy a Fyne Ales/De Molen stout .



Mills Hills - good beer that one!


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Jul 2015)

Well we have a family gathering today and this is on offer..one of my favorite off the pump beer's


not bad out of a bottle either..

View attachment 97597


----------



## User169 (25 Jul 2015)

Ooh I say!!


----------



## srw (25 Jul 2015)

srw said:


> View attachment 93280
> 
> A future beer. Instructions only in German...








It turns out to be a perfectly acceptable Weiss bier. Not the most exciting, and rather lively in the first glass, but quite refreshing. It will be going to a ruby wedding party tomorrow.


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

I'm off to meet la belle Claudine at the station in a mo.
I'm hopping we shall consume some beer


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Jul 2015)

Innis and Gunns Barrelmasters Reserve - a rich golden Scotch ale matured in 18 year old highland whisky casks.
7.4% and very smooth. Possibly the best bottled beer I've had this year. I might have another...


----------



## srw (25 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> I'm off to meet la belle Claudine at the station in a mo.
> I'm hopping we shall consume some beer


Surely not. TC has never drunk beer.

Although she has hopped once or twice.


----------



## vernon (26 Jul 2015)

I succumbed.

Full review here: http://wp.me/p5Zyzq-8h


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jul 2015)

I am very very drunk. I am not drinking again until December


----------



## vernon (26 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> I am very very drunk. I am not drinking again until December



#thatsbollocks


----------



## rich p (26 Jul 2015)

TC and I had a pint of a rather decent beech smoked beer in The Signalman, aka The Railway Inn in a previous more old-style boozer existence. Brewed in more or less local, Dorking
Pretty nice reddish pint, smokey and peaty. I could have had more but food was becoming a necessity. Topped the evening off with a Schneide Weisse Tap 6 and a Kernel citra.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jul 2015)

Chester Burnett fans...


----------



## theclaud (26 Jul 2015)

Rich wouldn't let me use his login, the farking killjoy.


----------



## Spartak (26 Jul 2015)

One for me & one for Mrs. S [ who is a Coelaic ]






The 1906 was just bought from Waitrose & it's ABV is 6.5% !!!


----------



## srw (26 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> TC and I had *a pint *


Are you _sure?_


----------



## nickyboy (26 Jul 2015)

Rather convivial evening around at some friends whose daughter was celebrating her 21st. Visited the emporium in the afternoon and I was eyeing up a 5 litre keg of Thornbridge Kipling South Pacific Pale Ale. The owner told me it needed minimum 8 hours to let the sediment settle. So I bought these instead:






The Manchester Bitter was lovely. The Chocolate Marble was a bit heavy going after the first bottle but I managed somehow.

There was a keg of Hobgoblin Blonde on the go at the party too so I have a couple of pints of that in addition to the six bottles. Today is a bit of a write-off


----------



## rich p (26 Jul 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Rather convivial evening around at some friends whose daughter was celebrating her 21st. Visited the emporium in the afternoon and I was eyeing up a 5 litre keg of Thornbridge Kipling South Pacific Pale Ale. The owner told me it needed minimum 8 hours to let the sediment settle. So I bought these instead:
> 
> View attachment 97740
> 
> ...


I had the Earl Grey one a while ago which was pretty good.


----------



## User169 (26 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> I had the Earl Grey one a while ago which was pretty good.



I'm going to try and make a version of that for my next brew.


----------



## rich p (26 Jul 2015)

Just dropped la belle Claudine at the station after a couple of lunchtime winter warmers. Atrocious weather prevented us doing anything more energetic.
Burning Sky Plateau for me and Ringwood 49 and Arundel Gold for her nibs. All 3 worth the effort.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jul 2015)

When in Cornwall, Black Rock Brewery BIPA. Not bad.






Tell you how middle-class going to Cornwall is, we bumped into some of our neighbours this morning who happen to be staying in the same hotel as us, what are the chances of that happening...


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2015)

[QUOTE 3821708, member: 259"]Bush Peche Mel. Weird, strong and kind of nice.

View attachment 97863
[/QUOTE]
Can you get stoned on peach beer, Mort?


----------



## User169 (27 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> The beer shop was selling these off cheap.
> 
> View attachment 96066



So whatdoyaknow. Stop off in the local this arvo to say hi to my beerchum Flozza and there's a late middle-age US couple paying up and on their way out. Very proper and polite as most USAnians are - turns out they're the owner/founders of Alaskan brewery! Very cool dudes!


----------



## vernon (27 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> So whatdoyaknow. Stop off in the local this arvo to say hi to my beerchum Flozza and there's a late middle-age US couple paying up and on their way out. Very proper and polite as most USAnians are - turns out they're the owner/founders of Alaskan brewery! Very cool dudes!



Their beers are very nice. I've sampled more than a few of them here.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Jul 2015)

Tintagel Brewery Harbour Spesh, not bad, low hop, malty, nice bitter.












Picked up a couple of interesting looking beers to bring home too - more later!


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Jul 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Rather convivial evening around at some friends whose daughter was celebrating her 21st. Visited the emporium in the afternoon and I was eyeing up a 5 litre keg of Thornbridge Kipling South Pacific Pale Ale. The owner told me it needed minimum 8 hours to let the sediment settle. So I bought these instead:
> The Manchester Bitter was lovely. The Chocolate Marble was a bit heavy going after the first bottle but I managed somehow.


If they still brew it, Ginger Marble is pretty nice, and quite refreshing.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> I am very very drunk. I am not drinking again until December





vernon said:


> #thatsbollocks



Aye, probably - I'll be lucky to make it to August


----------



## Stephenite (27 Jul 2015)

Family/we were on the pirate-themed Denmark ferry the other day. As you would. I picked up a six-pack of these Brooklyn East IPA at the duty-free and have been pleasantly surprised.  And now they're all supped up I see that they're 6.9%! That explains a thing or two. Does anyone else see an allosaurus?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jul 2015)

I'm in a Newcastle Italian rezzie so it's the usual Peroni or Moretti, not really beer, however I noticed the bar on the corner has Harvistoun and De Molen amongst others, will investigate shortly.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jul 2015)

Bierrex bar, Magic Rock BIPA.






30 beers on tap, loads of bottles, loads of beards.


----------



## rich p (28 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm in a Newcastle Italian rezzie so it's the usual Peroni or Moretti, not really beer, however I noticed the bar on the corner has Harvistoun and De Molen amongst others, will investigate shortly.


Are you falling around in the gutter with your skirt over your head yet?
(Other stereotypes are available)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jul 2015)

Call me a scab, couldn't resist this - Thornbridge Hall Bracia, rich dark ale, it's a 10% beer with honey and stuff in it, the aroma is fantastic and the taste superb. The price point is reasonable at £12.20.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jul 2015)

4 lads just walked in and ordered Heinekens, live and let live although I ought to go and knock some feckin sense into them...


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Call me a scab, couldn't resist this - Thornbridge Hall Bracia, rich dark ale, it's a 10% beer with honey and stuff in it, the aroma is fantastic and the taste superb. The price point is reasonable at £12.20.



Thornbirdge are dreadfully unreasonable in continuing to make nice beer, although £12 a bottle would strengthen my boycotting resolve.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jul 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Thornbirdge are dreadfully unreasonable in continuing to make nice beer, although £12 a bottle would strengthen my boycotting resolve.



£12 and 20 pence.


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> £12 and 20 pence.


----------



## User169 (28 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> £12 and 20 pence.



I've never been brave enough to ask how much it is in the lokaal! I had a Pannepot this evening.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> £12 and 20 pence.



and it looks like flat coke and comes in a non-matching glass. Classy


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I've never been brave enough to ask how much it is in the lokaal! I had a Pannepot this evening.



There a couple of De Struise on the menu here, Ignis Et Flammas and St Amatus, I've got to work tomorrow though.


----------



## User169 (28 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> There a couple of De Struise on the menu here, Ignis Et Flammas and St Amatus, I've got to work tomorrow though.



Ignis et Flamme's not all that. St Amatus is alright though!


----------



## Aperitif (28 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> £12 and 20 pence.


That would buy Rich and I a pint of Kernel citra each and you would still have 30p 40p left. We wondered where our other beer went.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jul 2015)

Innis and Gunn to open their 1st bar/kitchen/wankery project in Edinburgh
http://edinburgh.stv.tv/articles/13...ar-from-innis-and-gunn-opens-on-lothian-road/


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Innis and Gunn to open their 1st bar/kitchen/wankery project in Edinburgh
> http://edinburgh.stv.tv/articles/13...ar-from-innis-and-gunn-opens-on-lothian-road/



Full Scotchish, brekkie and a pint...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Full Scotchish, brekkie and a pint...
> 
> View attachment 98036


Apparently there's a brothel above the bar. Not opened by Innis and Gunn I hasten to add, so unlikely to include a beer afterwards.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> £12 and 20 pence.



It's available from Thornbridge online at £8.50 a bottle (you've got to buy three for some reason) so in the overall scheme of pubby/restaurant mark-ups you got a bit of a bargain methinks. Still looks shoot mind you


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Apparently there's a brothel above the bar. Not opened by Innis and Gunn I hasten to add, so unlikely to include a beer afterwards.


Is that the Scotchish House of Lords perchance?


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Jul 2015)

Mrs M is away, so I'm consoling myself with an entire bottle of beer.

This time, it's Guiness' Golden Ale (4.5% abv)




Certainly different to a run of the mill gold - a big hit of sweet malt, with perhaps a little of the smoky Guiness taste lurking there (or possibly my expectations tasting what isn't there). There are hops to balance it, but they're of the fresh, herby type, and never really come to the fore in the taste, to my mind at least. A nicely balanced beer, in the upper rank of Golden Ales (which, as we've remarked before, can tend to the bland). If you want a change from hop monsters, or like a malty brew in any case, give this a try.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jul 2015)

Why do you use a double plug adaptor when there's a spare socket? We need to know stuff like this.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jul 2015)

Look out @Delftse Post, Thornbridge are on their way, only a 60 mile cycle ride away.

https://twitter.com/thornbridge?ori...tw_p=embeddedtimeline&tw_w=349231061168967680


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Mills Hills - good beer that one!


I had some last night at Tweedies in Grasmere-hubba hubba. Well done Fyne Ales and de Molen....slainte to both!


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Why do you use a double plug adaptor when there's a spare socket? We need to know stuff like this.


Electric Wok.

(Not pictured).


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Apparently there's a brothel above the bar. Not opened by Innis and Gunn I hasten to add, so unlikely to include a beer afterwards.



Just a happy ending...


----------



## User169 (29 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Look out @Delftse Post, Thornbridge are on their way, only a 60 mile cycle ride away.
> 
> https://twitter.com/thornbridge?original_referer=http://www.thornbridgebrewery.co.uk/&profile_id=169984825&tw_i=626424597181767680&tw_p=embeddedtimeline&tw_w=349231061168967680



No way - that's just weird!!


----------



## srw (29 Jul 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Mrs M is away, so I'm consoling myself with an entire bottle of beer.
> 
> This time, it's Guiness' Golden Ale (4.5% abv)
> View attachment 98135
> ...


Talking of heavily advertised products (I'm afraid that ad for the Guinness "Golden" "Ale" makes me never want to try it), during the last ad break in the C5 cricket highlight coverage there was an ad for something called the "British Beer Alliance".

I don't regularly watch commercial telly, so I'm probably behind the times - the ad was released in January.
http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2015/jan/03/british-beer-alliance-new-advert


----------



## nickyboy (30 Jul 2015)

Another of my Asda recommendations (sorry to all those who pay £12.20 per bottle for their beer ).

Wychwood King Goblin. Their premium (6.6% ABV) version of Hobgoblin. Available 4 x 500ml for a fiver from Asda.

I can't decide which strong traditional ale I prefer, this or the Shepherd Neame 1698. They are quite different in character. Both rather good. Not massively complex but decent bitterness balanced by the malts.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Jul 2015)

I was 'left' (no, not Leffe) some beer today, warming gently in my fridge (thank you, Sister). Just got in and, due to the weather and a particularly 'eek' ride over the Staples Corner flyover (cyclist down issue) I opened a wonder horse. Well, a 'Champion'...a 'Golden Champion' to be precise ('precise' is not my fotré). 5% ABV-er which is ok but, more interestingly I read the 'SEE, SMELL, TASTE' blurb on the back of the bottle.
SEE "Light copper" well, that'll be the thread about the puppy. SMELL: "Floral"...that threestamensmcginty gets in everywhere these days. TASTE "Elderflower" Which brings us to Rich P, because he's elder - and he's a daffodill, ergo elderflower. I'll try and post a photograph now, using my new phone. Or should I use my camera?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jul 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Another of my Asda recommendations (sorry to all those who pay £12.20 per bottle for their beer )...



If it's all about cost you'd be better off with this shite. 4 for a quid, saw it described as slug bait.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Jul 2015)

Been looking through your 'Gallery' Ed? Nice worktop.(Lucky you got it replaced in time for Crown Prince DP's royal visit.)


----------



## nickyboy (30 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> If it's all about cost you'd be better off with this shite. 4 for a quid, saw it described as slug bait.



I like your worktops


----------



## User169 (30 Jul 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Been looking through your 'Gallery' Ed? Nice worktop.(Lucky you got it replaced in time for Crown Prince DP's royal visit.)



On the plane early tomorrow morning - shall be strafing chez 3granitetopsmccarnage on Saturday!!


----------



## Aperitif (30 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> On the plane early tomorrow morning - shall be strafing chez 3granitetopsmccarnage on Saturday!!


You'll have a great time. (Unless he's there, of course.)


----------



## Aperitif (30 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> On the plane early tomorrow morning - shall be strafing chez 3granitetopsmccarnage on Saturday!!


Also, ask him to take you to the 'Harp' in Lundun. Only there will you see the finest collection of white £5 notes in the country. But only if 3/d_mcginty gets his wallet out.


----------



## theclaud (30 Jul 2015)

Hopcraft Deutsch Projekt. A beer specially brewed to irritate @srw. Hands up anyone who has even heard of Huell Melon hops. I can't make the pic rotate!


----------



## Aperitif (30 Jul 2015)




----------



## theclaud (30 Jul 2015)

Aperitif said:


> View attachment 98288


I should be appreciative, but in fact I'm just irritated. My phone appears to let me rotate it, but when I upload it, it reverts to the wrong way round. Bah.

In an attempt to assuage my grumpiness, I've moved on to Oakham Tranquility. A pineappley powerhouse of a beer. I'm already more pissed than when I started this short post.


----------



## srw (31 Jul 2015)

There's a single entendre in there somewhere about fingering a temple of love.

(Is it just me, or would Stonehenge be a bit draughty? As so often, the South-East of England does things much better - look up the Temple of Venus at West Wycombe).


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Jul 2015)

Aaaahhh just the job...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jul 2015)

My "not drinking" failed - although I have just thrown a beer down the sink due to its awfulness. And it had proper cappage.
Now have a Tempest IPA - luvverly.


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Jul 2015)

Well it was a suprise evening on Bass Draught at the loca eaterie..bloody love bass..wife decided 4 pints was enough..
cruel woman..


----------



## Stephenite (1 Aug 2015)

Beer news.

Svalbard Brewery http://svalbardbryggeri.com/

Who's gonna be the first to get their laughing gear around this rare delight?!

Mack Brewery used to own the accolade for the worlds' most northern brewery. And quite rightly it did too - though the beer is pish.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Aug 2015)

Longyearbyen - nice name. From ice pops to nice hops? Might be worth a visit but I'd soon be on the slippery slope...


----------



## Aperitif (1 Aug 2015)

Waiting for the threedelftsmcpostie epic to begin...


----------



## theclaud (1 Aug 2015)

Stephenite said:


> Beer news.
> 
> Svalbard Brewery http://svalbardbryggeri.com/
> 
> *Who's gonna be the first to get their laughing gear around this rare delight?!*



I reckon I'm in with a shout. All of my Glaciologist Friends™ spend several months of the year in Svalbard...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Aug 2015)

Rebel Brewery Cornwall, Penryn IPA. Nice hoppy beer, it said serve chilled but not cold, so is cold colder than chilled then?!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Aug 2015)

Very nice visit by the famille DP earlier, splendid chap that he is he bought me some nice beers included two of his own brews made with that fancy kit, really looking forward to trying these. Nice to meet another Beer thread stalwart.











Cheers!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2015)




----------



## User169 (1 Aug 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Very nice visit by the famille DP earlier, splendid chap that he is he bought me some nice beers included two of his own brews made with that fancy kit, really looking forward to trying these. Nice to meet another Beer thread stalwart.
> 
> View attachment 98544
> 
> ...



Certainly didn't leave 3BM acres empty-handed - got a boot full Hook Norton - thanks very much 3BM and thanks for letting us disturb you. By the way, good to see he was already boozing when we got there!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Aug 2015)

Just a snifter to settle the nerves...


----------



## smutchin (2 Aug 2015)

Just catching up on ten pages of the thread (jeez, you lot are some pissheads) and though this was worth commenting on...



slowmotion said:


> View attachment 97461
> 
> Here's a proper thin glass, second from left.



Such a classic, it even has a name - the nonic pint. 

Anyway, I did an audax yesterday, the Straight Outta Hackney 200, which started and finished at the Salisbury Hotel on Green Lanes. Great selection of hipster beers. I celebrated completing a lovely ride with a pint of West Coast IPA. Can't remember the brewery but it was rather good. (Also had a bag of crisps to replenish my electrolyte levels. Science, innit.)

Then it was back to the org's house for a very 'sociable' barbecue - he'd laid on a keg of Five Points Red Hook IPA, which alas didn't last very long. Cracking stuff though. Fortunately, he also had a stash of Beavertown Neck Oil and Gamma Ray in tins, and bottles of Five Points Pale Ale and something else. 

I could happily have stayed being 'sociable' all night but my wife was expecting me back at a 'reasonable' time (though I don't see what's unreasonable about 1.30am, which is the time the last train would have got me home).


----------



## Aperitif (2 Aug 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 98541
> Rebel Brewery Cornwall, Penryn IPA. Nice hoppy beer, it said serve chilled but not cold, so is cold colder than chilled then?!


Terrible moisture-ring error by the stylist, particularly on a benchmark worktop. Glad the showcap business has died a death.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Aug 2015)

By The Horns - Lambeth Walk London Porter, gawd blimey guv'nor bless yer 'art, cheers teef, lovely stuff, porter just as nature intended.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Aug 2015)

The pleasure's all yours...bar steward, where's my beer?


----------



## nickyboy (2 Aug 2015)

Pint of Wainwright Golden Ale at Old Trafford cricket ground, Manchester whilst watching Lancashire lose to Warwickshire in the sunshine. Pleasant enough and a decent price in the Members bar


----------



## Aperitif (3 Aug 2015)

^ A beautiful picture, Nickyboy. The only difference between your beer photo and one of threeliggersmcginty's?
You mention paying for yours...
Match must have kept your attention though!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Aug 2015)




----------



## User169 (3 Aug 2015)

Red Rye Ale from Hook Norton. Really good - not too sweet and although it's got Citra and Amarillo, not too over the top citrussy.


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2015)

I've just spent a few days cycling round SE Kent. The pick of the beers has to be this one. 'All In Jim' from Tide and Time, a local brewery in Deal.
Sumptuous, fruity with a hoppy kick. Absolutely top drawer.
I drank it on a seafront beer terrace with an uninterupted view of the delightfully brutal Deal pier.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Aug 2015)

Looks like a hefe weissbier. The beer not the pier. Nice nuts, rich!


----------



## smutchin (3 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> I've just spent a few days cycling round SE Kent. The pick of the beers has to be this one. 'All In Jim' from Tide and Time, a local brewery in Deal.
> Sumptuous, fruity with a hoppy kick. Absolutely top drawer.
> I drank it on a seafront beer terrace with an uninterupted view of the delightfully brutal Deal pier.



A very familiar sight to me. The pier not the beer. My local club's Sunday ride ends at a cafe just round the corner from that pub. Not heard of the brewery, much to my shame. I shall have to investigate.


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2015)

Just cracked open a Manchester bitter @nickyboy . Lighter in colour than I was expecting. Nice, bitter, citrus hint? WTF do I know :-) Gluggable tho.


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2015)

p.s. Is that The Archers on in the background, I can hear?


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2015)

;;;;;;;;


User14044mountain said:


> How's Grace getting on?


I think she's still dead. 
Do you still have Grace before dinner Rocky?
The beer says it's brewed to Manchester standards but it's better than that gratuitous dig at northerners!


----------



## User169 (4 Aug 2015)

This is great - dark fruit chewy with banana esters. Like a Belgian dubbel.


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> This is great - dark fruit chewy with banana esters. Like a Belgian dubbel.
> 
> View attachment 98918


DP says things like 'banana esters' and I say 'gluggable'.
I feel like JTM's missus, if you'll excuse the unintended (no, really) double entendre.


----------



## nickyboy (4 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> Just cracked open a Manchester bitter @nickyboy . Lighter in colour than I was expecting. Nice, bitter, citrus hint? WTF do I know :-) Gluggable tho.
> 
> View attachment 98917



In an effort at reciprocity, recommend me a Brighton brewed beer and I'll give it a try. "Brewed to Brighton Standards", not sure what that would mean though.


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2015)

nickyboy said:


> In an effort at reciprocity, recommend me a Brighton brewed beer and I'll give it a try. "Brewed to Brighton Standards", not sure what that would mean though.


I'm not sure if they travel?
Harveys Best bitter but draught is the best way to drink it.
Dark Star Hophead may be available up your way?
As I know from experience, you we will lower our standards in extremis


----------



## srw (4 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> p.s. Is that The Archers on in the background, I can hear?


If so, Radio 4 is running late. By 19:21 it ought to be Front Row.


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Aug 2015)

Nice Stockport brewed ale with some wasabi nuts to go with it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Aug 2015)

Teef posted a picture of these Beer Savers caps a while back and I though they'd be a bit of fun for Mrs 3BM's beer as it oft takes her 2 nights to finish a bottle. Bought these off the 'bay and I think they might be cheap knock-off. The first one lasted an hour or so before the pressure popped it off towards the heavens, fecked if I can find it! So I've adopted this fail-safe method to ensure there's no more of this nonsense. Think I'll go back to slamming the caps back on...


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Teef posted a picture of these Beer Savers caps a while back and I though they'd be a bit of fun for Mrs 3BM's beer as it oft takes her 2 nights to finish a bottle. Bought these off the 'bay and I think they might be cheap knock-off. The first one lasted an hour or so before the pressure popped it off towards the heavens, fecked if I can find it! So I've adopted this fail-safe method to ensure there's no more of this nonsense. Think I'll go back to slamming the caps back on...
> 
> View attachment 98969


I've got one of those vacuum caps for wine bottles which might work better.
I use it if I can't quite finish the second bottle...

http://www.nisbets.co.uk/Vacu-Vin-W...fRdgBUSNch-ubqcrP4H4XeR_TfFFD4vJzkxoCr8Hw_wcB


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> I've got one of those vacuum caps for wine bottles which might work better.
> I use it if I can't quite finish the second bottle...
> 
> http://www.nisbets.co.uk/Vacu-Vin-W...fRdgBUSNch-ubqcrP4H4XeR_TfFFD4vJzkxoCr8Hw_wcB



You reminded me, I think I've got a set of those, never been used and still in the original packaging - they'll be in a cupboard with a lot of other useless shïte.


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You reminded me, I think I've got a set of those, never been used and still in the original packaging - they'll be in a cupboard with a lot of other useless shïte.


I have a drawer full of useless shíte that might come in handy one day.
Packets of Viagra, Alcoholics Anonymous business card, bottles of Newcastle Brown and stuff...


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> I'm not sure if they travel?
> Harveys Best bitter but draught is the best way to drink it.
> Dark Star Hophead may be available up your way?
> As I know from experience, you we will lower our standards in extremis


Booths stock Dark Star's fine ales.


----------



## vernon (5 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> I have a drawer full of useless shíte that might come in handy one day.
> Packets of Viagra, Alcoholics Anonymous business card, *bottles of Newcastle Brown* and stuff...



If the Newcastle Brown has been brewed in Tadcaster as opposed to Gateshead, you could try using it in slug traps though I think they'd chose to die by ingesting slug pellets. The stuff is so repellant.


----------



## vernon (5 Aug 2015)

The cap reads:
"Stone Brewing makes aggressive beer...good news for those tired of the fizzy yellow stuff."

8.2% 100 IBU. Not overbearingly hoppy. A good foil for Butter Fingers peanut bars. Best drunk from small bottles, larger ones will warm up and the pleasantness deteriorates.

I'm heading for the San Juan Islands tomorrow incentivised by running out of new varieties of beer to sample at my host's local store.

I resorted to drinking pineapple cider - definitely time to move on.





Tastes of pineapple with undertones of apple. A once in a lifetime experience.


----------



## rich p (5 Aug 2015)

Maverick Goose said:


> Booths stock Dark Star's fine ales.


Booths not Boots?


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> Booths not Boots?


Booths Indeedy!


----------



## smutchin (5 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> What, Grace Archer dead? Since when?



Even worse, the Cat & Fiddle has been turned into flats!


----------



## Spartak (5 Aug 2015)

Lovely pint of ....






at the Hope & Anchor in Hope Cove, South Devon lunchtime today.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Aug 2015)




----------



## rich p (5 Aug 2015)

Aperitif said:


> View attachment 99037


Besoin must when the diable drives...

... or summink


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Aug 2015)

Le pissoir...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Aug 2015)

Pint of this, if I'd know the brewery was owned by Heineken I wouldn't have bothered, it's very nearly Heineken...






Edit: I was told it was, have looked it up and it appears to be independent, still dull tasteless beer though.

Edit, edit: maybe I'm being unfair, it might be perfectly acceptable but poorly kept.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Aug 2015)

The red star on the can indicates a 'Fridays' beer. As in...it has a weak end attached to it.


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Aug 2015)

I've been spending too much time down the pub and not enough time posting in Beer....muy bad.


----------



## vernon (6 Aug 2015)

I'm celebrating my return to Anacortes with a can of Kirin Ichiban. It's quite tasty even though it's not two deer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Aug 2015)

vernon said:


> View attachment 99055
> 
> 
> I'm celebrating my return to Anacortes with a can of Kirin Ichiban. It's quite tasty even though it's not two deer.



Yellow card - that sort of nonsense is teef's department.


----------



## srw (6 Aug 2015)

"One of the world's most unique". Tut tut tut. Don't these Jap chaps know proper English?


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Aug 2015)

srw said:


> "One of the world's most unique". Tut tut tut. Don't these Jap chaps know proper English?


''Merry Christmas Mr Rawrence....''


----------



## User169 (6 Aug 2015)

Now this is a bit of alright! Packed with flavor for the ABV.


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2015)

This, which I may have mentioned before, is excellent:





This, however, looks properly interesting - looking forward to opening it later:





It's made for M&S by Adnams, which is usually a good sign.


----------



## User169 (6 Aug 2015)

smutchin said:


> This, which I may have mentioned before, is excellent:
> View attachment 99132
> 
> 
> ...



The Sorachi Ace is nice. You can definitely taste the hop, although it's not the funkiest of saisons.

The best M+S one I tried in the UK last week was the single hop Jester. Hadn't heard of Jester before, but suspect we're going to see more of it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Aug 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> The best M+S one I tried in the UK last week was the single hop Jester. Hadn't heard of Jester before, but suspect we're going to see more of it.



It's had a mench already... Beer?


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Aug 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> The Sorachi Ace is nice. You can definitely taste the hop, although it's not the funkiest of saisons.


----------



## smutchin (6 Aug 2015)

I had the Jester once but wasn't so keen - can't remember why, perhaps I should try it again. 

The only one I really haven't liked that I've tried is the Boadicea. Again, can't remember why...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Aug 2015)

smutchin said:


> I had the Jester once but wasn't so keen - can't remember why, perhaps I should try it again.
> 
> The only one I really haven't liked that I've tried is the Boadicea. Again, can't remember why...



You're really putting me off with your detailed scathing reviews.


----------



## User169 (6 Aug 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It's had a mench already... Beer?



Arse! Can't believe I missed that, what with the top notch gag and all!


----------



## User169 (6 Aug 2015)

French black stuff. Expected it to be a bit dodge, but actually OK. Some kind of Celtic thing going with the label.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Aug 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> French black stuff. Expected it to be a bit dodge, but actually OK. Some kind of Celtic thing going with the label.
> 
> View attachment 99166



Brittany is a Celtic nation ent it?


----------



## nickyboy (6 Aug 2015)

Meetings in London today and Mrs N accompanied me on the train and did a bit of shopping. I'm a bit in the doghouse now....

Lunch, All Bar One, Fleet Place. 1 x Pint Samuel Adams (the only non-lager type beer available)
Meeting with a PR guy, Smith & Wollensky. 1 x Pint Whitstable Ale
Meeting with Finance guy, some sports bar or other Leicester Square. 2 x Pint Samuel Adams (also only non-lager available)

She wasn't impressed when we met up after that lot


----------



## Aperitif (6 Aug 2015)

XL bottles of Duvet (told you it was warm...'Duvel') for €3:14 today. Too cooked, so, nothing for it but a flying monk, eh? Bummer, because the cap slipped and descended into the neighbour's garden.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Aug 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Meetings in London today and Mrs N accompanied me on the train and did a bit of shopping. I'm a bit in the doghouse now....
> 
> Lunch, All Bar One, Fleet Place. 1 x Pint Samuel Adams (the only non-lager type beer available)
> Meeting with a PR guy, Smith & Wollensky. 1 x Pint Whitstable Ale
> ...


So near, yet so far...the Harp was calling you...not quite so loudly as The Olde Coffee House, but...have the gasses subsided yet, NB?


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2015)

Aperitif said:


> XL bottles of Duvet (told you it was warm...'Duvel') for €3:14 today. Too cooked, so, nothing for it but a flying monk, eh? Bummer, because the cap slipped and descended into the neighbour's garden.


When in Rhone, do as the ...


----------



## theclaud (6 Aug 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Some kind of Celtic thing going with the label.





Aperitif said:


> So near, yet so far...the Harp was calling you...



Telenn Du - Black Harp! Stays sharp to the bottom of the glass...


----------



## theclaud (6 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> When in Rhone, do as the ...


Rhone 'uns do?


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Aug 2015)

theclaud said:


> Rhone 'uns do?


Two Rhones make a right!


----------



## rich p (6 Aug 2015)

theclaud said:


> Rhone 'uns do?


Rhone 'un the Bar bare Ian?


----------



## theclaud (7 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> Rhone 'un the Bar bare Ian?


Grohne.


----------



## vernon (7 Aug 2015)

srw said:


> "One of the world's most unique". Tut tut tut. Don't these Jap chaps know proper English?



A proper Englishman would have wrote "One of the world's most uniquest"

As any fule kno.


----------



## User169 (7 Aug 2015)

theclaud said:


> Telenn Du - Black Harp! Stays sharp to the bottom of the glass...
> 
> ]



Ah, Harpe Noire! 

Just looked at the label again - it's made with blé noir = buckwheat. Not sure why you would use it - buckwheat's high in caprylic acid, so I guess you might get ethyl caprylate formed in fermentation. The "capr-" is presumably a clue as to how that might taste.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> When in Rhone, do as the ...


There's DP, trying to keep a professional tone to this thread, and Rich comes along...then Claudine...Rich never missing a chance to Caesar. (Can't publish the photos from here...it's ok.)


----------



## nickyboy (7 Aug 2015)

Aperitif said:


> So near, yet so far...the Harp was calling you...not quite so loudly as The Olde Coffee House, but...have the gasses subsided yet, NB?



I was freeloading (following 3BM's lead it seems) so would have been churlish to not let my inviters choose the location. Anyway, watching England pile on Australia's agony while drinking Sam Adams isn't too bad a situation to find oneself in


----------



## John the Monkey (7 Aug 2015)

Mr M is back from Greece, and bought a "Magnus" lager with her.

Tasty stuff. From the fridge, it has a nice, pilsener-y taste, and is very refreshing, the sort of thing I can imagine going very well with 32°c evenings. 

Mrs M says "Very nice."


----------



## John the Monkey (7 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> DP says things like 'banana esters' and I say 'gluggable'.
> I feel like JTM's missus, if you'll excuse the unintended (no, really) double entendre.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Aug 2015)

The missing cap. My Midi Olympique followed it earlier. The beer went down as well.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Aug 2015)

Black Isle Porter, not the porteriest of porters but a decent dark beer. Really sunny day in Edinburgh, today is summer!!!


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Aug 2015)

For the Llandudnites...

...remember this?


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> For the Llandudnites...
> 
> ...remember this?
> 
> View attachment 99285


£2.30!!! Weatherspoons?


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> £2.30!!! Weatherspoons?


Yeah!

Alas the days of the 99p pint are at least two years past


----------



## Spartak (7 Aug 2015)

..... always wanted a Wild Blonde !!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Aug 2015)

Inveralmond Lia Fail, following hot on the heels of a rather strong cider (8.9%) - reward for the first full game of outdoor fitba' I have played for many a year. Sair. But happy.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> Inveralmond Lia Fail, following hot on the heels of a rather strong cider (8.9%) - reward for the first full game of outdoor fitba' I have played for many a year. Sair. But happy.


Soccer?! At this time of year? Surely, any self-respecting Scotsman would be cheering on England as they demolish the Aussies at cricket. "Mike Denness, Maggie Thatcher, we gave your boys a jolly good hiding (maybe)" 
We're 'caps' awarded?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Aug 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Soccer?!
> We're 'caps' awarded?


No, Fitba' ..
And proper beer caps were, of course, awarded.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Aug 2015)

Scotchish bar snacks, I didn't.






Tablet, I did.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Aug 2015)

"Pel forth and multiply" (well, one is never enough.)


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Aug 2015)

Well its a cracker so what the hell its been in the fridge an hr..its 27deg her...


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Aug 2015)

Looks like im partying alone then.....

i do love this badger..


----------



## User169 (8 Aug 2015)

French IPA!! OK hop flavour, but lacking bitterness.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Aug 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> French IPA!! OK hop flavour, but lacking bitterness.
> 
> View attachment 99413



bout time i had a drinking buddy...


----------



## srw (8 Aug 2015)

Aperitif said:


> "Pel forth and multiply" (well, one is never enough.)
> View attachment 99344


Where are you? Those crags look familiar.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Aug 2015)

Black Isle - Red Kite Ale, lovely stuff.


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2015)

Kernel Pale Ale - nuff said


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Aug 2015)

meta lon said:


> Looks like im partying alone then.....
> 
> i do love this badger..
> 
> View attachment 99411



Champion is Mrs McG's favourite beer.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Aug 2015)

I prefer it to L P actually..its a superb beer..I'd like to add that i appear to be very mellow..
just walked the dog and early got lost...ffs


----------



## Aperitif (8 Aug 2015)

srw said:


> Where are you? Those crags look familiar.


Craggy Island! 


Dent de Lanfon...It's a clue, but, as ever, I'm clueless. 
Anyone had Leffe 'Rituel'? Just bought a boîte in a 8 à huit * (think Tesco Metro with panache (no, not effing shandy) or Sainsbury Local etc ) 
Tomorrow's breakfast might be an ordeal by fire. Kell (quelle) logs on the fire...
* yes...yes...time delay component added.


----------



## Spartak (8 Aug 2015)

Nice pint this afternoon at the New Inn, Mays Hill.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Aug 2015)

^ Nice bartop.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Aug 2015)

Dutch pal bought a couple of beers round, a DeMo and this. It seems ok, decent taste, longish bitter finish, it's all in forrin on the label though - paging @Delftse Post






Growing on me this one, it's very good, it's kind of like a Duvel lite almost.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Aug 2015)

Roughly translated, that says 'beer for opticians when they hurt themselves waiting for a drink.'


----------



## Aperitif (8 Aug 2015)

meta lon said:


> Well its a cracker so what the hell its been in the fridge an hr..its 27deg her...
> View attachment 99397


Worktop's cluttered. @threebitsandpiecesmcginty wouldn't like that 'lived-in' look at all!


----------



## User169 (9 Aug 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Dutch pal bought a couple of beers round, a DeMo and this. It seems ok, decent taste, longish bitter finish, it's all in forrin on the label though - paging @Delftse Post
> 
> View attachment 99440
> 
> ...



Ah, Kompaan. Reasonably new outfit from The Hague - just completed a hugely successful crowd funding campaign. I think they raised about twice what they were aiming for and are opening a new bar in September.

Originally, all the beers just had numbers - 070 is the dialing code for The Hague - but now they seem to have names. "Kameraad" means "friend" or "mate". They do some good barrel aged stouts, but I think I've only seen those at festivals.


----------



## vernon (9 Aug 2015)

At 9.2% its like Guinness on steroids.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Aug 2015)

Box Steam Brewery - Tunnel Vision, 4.2% beer, lovely taste and nice bitter finish. Top quality stuff as a Sunday lunch sharpener.


----------



## theclaud (9 Aug 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Box Steam Brewery - Tunnel Vision, 4.2% beer, lovely taste and nice bitter finish. Top quality stuff as a Sunday lunch sharpener.
> 
> View attachment 99500


Been to Lidl?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Aug 2015)

theclaud said:


> Been to Lidl?



I can't remember where I bought it, I think it was a farm shop or a cheap shitty pound shop type thing, I was looking for trellis in actual fact.


----------



## theclaud (9 Aug 2015)

A herald! Mws Piws beers coming to the Alehouse next week. Including Ysgawen!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Aug 2015)

As jtm would say, that moose is totes adorbs.


----------



## User169 (9 Aug 2015)

French blonde. Supposedly an ale, but tastes like bog-standard Euro-lager.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Aug 2015)

OK - after a hard morning I was ready for a leffe of centre tasting. I got to the bakery but there was a bit of an accident...all the shelving had collapsed and baguettes we're piled high in the doorway.
I broke through the pain barrier and continued...
L'Equipe was unfurled, followed closely by this impish beer.
The usual full flavour and richness with a surprise aftertaste...spicy and bitter. Good diesel for the needy engine though. And, probably not a good idea to drink more than 2/3/4.



Nice colour too...- and not cloudy, unlike the scenery behind. Nice beer. Mrs JtM would say "bon" I'm sure. 9%ABV


----------



## User169 (9 Aug 2015)

Cider!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Aug 2015)

Something a bit special now, this is DP's first brew, It pours a lovely rich amber colour, I let it foam slightly on pouring. There isn't a huge aroma, quite a delicate piney nose, nicely carbonated, good taste and a really long hoppy bitter finish. Marvellous stuff, gotta say the boy's got a talent for it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Aug 2015)

Excellent, got any more?


----------



## Aperitif (9 Aug 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Cider!!
> 
> View attachment 99549


Ah...'Farmer Brown' - lovely mots. 
I would say jeu de mots, but it's not Thursday.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Aug 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Something a bit special now, this is DP's first brew, It pours a lovely rich amber colour, I let it foam slightly on pouring. There isn't a huge aroma, quite a delicate piney nose, nicely carbonated, good taste and a really long hoppy bitter finish. Marvellous stuff, gotta say the boy's got a talent for it.
> 
> View attachment 99559


So nice of you to share, Ed. What's the French for bastárd?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Aug 2015)

Aperitif said:


> So nice of you to share, Ed. What's the French for bastárd?



Just call me a connard!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Aug 2015)

freeloadermcginty, cheers teef!


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Cider!!
> 
> View attachment 99549


I just hope that TC doesn't spot it!


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2015)

Aperitif said:


> I broke through the painful pun barrier


ftfy, as they say


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Just call me a connard!


I believe a connard canard, is a motherducker


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2015)

Brick House Requiem - posts passim.
Brewed by a bloke in his garage about a mile from Chateau rp. Bloody marvellous bottled bitter with a spicy tang.
No pix. CBA


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Aug 2015)

meta lon said:


> Looks like im partying alone then.....
> 
> i do love this badger..
> 
> View attachment 99411


Me too-Fursty Ferret is also excellent.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Aug 2015)

Just back from the Rewind festival near Macclesfield this weekend. Human League, OMD, ABC, Soul II Soul, Jimmy Somerville etc etc.

Glass was banned on site so I had to furtively smuggle in the Shepherd Neame 1668 Strong Ale. Had cans of Speckled Hen (which was OK-ish) and cans of London Pride (which was rather better). Bought Sharp Brewery Pale Ale there which was OK. Bit thin and watery.

No beer photos, so here's one of me to compensate......


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Aug 2015)

No offence but I'd rather see pics of beer...


----------



## nickyboy (10 Aug 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> No offence but I'd rather see pics of beer...



None taken. If you look closely, the lady over my left shoulder appears to be drinking a beer-like liquid so I reckon it qualifies


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2015)

I had an impromptu bbq with the dustbins and babes this evening. I was forced to drink some draught Jaipur and Kernel pale ales. Bit naughty on a school night but hey ho!
My son brought an expensive raspberry concoction - too sweet and wasted on me.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Aug 2015)

nickyboy said:


> No beer photos, so here's one of me to compensate......
> 
> View attachment 99689


Which one are you?


----------



## nickyboy (10 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> Which one are you?



I'm the lady in the black t shirt a couple of rows back. Beer lovers come in all shapes and sizes


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Aug 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I'm the lady in the black t shirt a couple of rows back. Beer lovers come in all shapes and sizes


Not the woman near the front with her head almost buried in the pint glass then? Pity, I'd have asked you out...


----------



## theclaud (10 Aug 2015)

Oh dear. There's a nice new boozer opened merely minutes away from my place of work.












And the take-outs are four for a tenner!


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2015)

theclaud said:


> Oh dear. There's a nice new boozer opened merely minutes away from my place of work.
> 
> View attachment 99711
> View attachment 99712
> ...


Blimey, see you in September!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Aug 2015)

theclaud said:


> Oh dear. There's a nice new boozer opened merely minutes away from my place of work.
> 
> View attachment 99711
> View attachment 99712
> ...



Blimey, see you tomorrow!


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Aug 2015)

Rather fond of the badger brews..


----------



## User169 (11 Aug 2015)

A trip to Brasserie Bosco in Saint-Malo today. The leaflet I picked up in the campsite said they had six or so beers, but they only had a blonde and amber available and only in bottles. Quite a nice, new-looking venue not far from the walled town. OK Belgian-style beers.


----------



## theclaud (11 Aug 2015)

Until I read the caption I thought DP's homebrew operation was getting out of control...


----------



## Aperitif (11 Aug 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Just back from the Rewind festival near Macclesfield this weekend. Human League, OMD, ABC, Soul II Soul, Jimmy Somerville etc etc.
> 
> Glass was banned on site so I had to furtively smuggle in the Shepherd Neame 1668 Strong Ale. Had cans of Speckled Hen (which was OK-ish) and cans of London Pride (which was rather better). Bought Sharp Brewery Pale Ale there which was OK. Bit thin and watery.
> 
> ...


Crowd's slack.
(Mind you, given the repertoire, one might think they were deceased...not just helpfully pissed.)


----------



## nickyboy (11 Aug 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Crowd's slack.
> (Mind you, given the repertoire, one might think they were deceased...not just helpfully pissed.)



I'm used to concerts where there is a massive crush at the front. Not at an 80s revival festival. I've never seen so many folding picnic chairs in one place at one time


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Aug 2015)

Beer in the sunshine.



Cardigan Bay


----------



## slowmotion (12 Aug 2015)

An old advert for a lager than even I didn't like.
[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L59H5o2GaC8[/media]


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2015)

slowmotion said:


> An old advert for a lager than even I didn't like.
> [media]
> ]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L59H5o2GaC8[/media]



The lager thread is thataway >>>>>>>>>>>>>>

(I thought I'd save Claudine the effort)


----------



## Aperitif (12 Aug 2015)

'Cervacapsulophiles' = people living in the Alps etc. who collect beer bottle tops.
It is in today's Dauphiné Libéré. so it's sort of cycling related too.


----------



## Saddle bum (12 Aug 2015)

Don't know whether it's on topic, but our local Conservative Club has had its latest delivery of IPA recalled as being not up to scratch. Must admit, it tasted pretty foul.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Aug 2015)

Beer on the beach




(Still Cardigan bay, Poppit Sands)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Aug 2015)

As of 5pm I'm on holiday, I'm having a motherf*cking beer!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Aug 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> Beer on the beach
> 
> View attachment 99851
> 
> ...



Careful driving home mossy, that's a fair bit of booze...


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Aug 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Careful driving home mossy, that's a fair bit of booze...


I don't drive


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Aug 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> I don't drive



Well you'd better take extra care then, you sound like a nightmare.


----------



## Stephenite (12 Aug 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> As of 5pm I'm on holiday, I'm having a motherf*cking beer!


Makes a change!


----------



## User169 (12 Aug 2015)

Big bottle!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Aug 2015)

[QUOTE 3850557, member: 259"]Blah blah blah, Bert Jansch ripoff, blah, blah , blah.[/QUOTE]

I don't understand but I'm in holiday giving out likes mode!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Aug 2015)

Small bottle!







I'm enjoying the trip-hop, it's got a lovely citrusy type thing going on, sharp and crisp, gets a big yumtus rating.


----------



## srw (13 Aug 2015)

farking loo-cleaner again.


----------



## srw (13 Aug 2015)

srw said:


> farking loo-cleaner again.


Ooh. That's interesting (for some values of "interesting"). The swear filter doesn't know about capital letters.


----------



## rich p (13 Aug 2015)

Report from the Peaks. 3 perseid meteors. Plus a rack of 'thirds'from the local pub. 2 out 3 were crackers. The CC a bit tame.


----------



## rich p (13 Aug 2015)

This beauty Tap X I'd brought up from home. Mentioned before but it is sublime.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> This beauty Tap X I'd brought up from home. Mentioned before but it is sublime.
> 
> View attachment 99924



Impressive array of empties on the window sill and it's still daylight. Great weather in the Peak District yesterday, hope you had a good time.

By the way, is that a tiny, miniature person peeping out from behind the bottle? Hartington is famous for its fairies, keep your eyes peeled


----------



## Aperitif (13 Aug 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Impressive array of empties on the window sill and it's still daylight. Great weather in the Peak District yesterday, hope you had a good time.
> 
> By the way, is that a tiny, miniature person peeping out from behind the bottle? Hartington is famous for its fairies, keep your eyes peeled


That's threefeetmcginty...a distant relative. (Although it's hard to be more distant than the nobber on here.) (Don't worry everyone, express yourselves - The '3' is on holiday in the deep South, and will not be appearing on here for a while...if he survives the shoot out.)
Meanwhile, to keep the rosé company, I have a selection. The judges marks from leffe to right are: 
7.2, 11.3, 9 and 6.5. 
I may be some time.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> View attachment 99922



A distant relative of yours? If you donned a curly wig I am sure the resemblance would be uncanny.


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2015)

smutchin said:


> I had the Jester once but wasn't so keen - can't remember why, perhaps I should try it again.
> The only one I really haven't liked that I've tried is the Boadicea. Again, can't remember why...





threebikesmcginty said:


> You're really putting me off with your detailed scathing reviews.



I tried the Jester again yesterday. It was nice.

If you want a more detailed review... it was _really_ nice.

I've come to the conclusion that the M&S beers can be a bit variable. I had a Citra the other day and found it bland and boring. Or maybe it's me who lacks consistency. That might be more likely.


----------



## User169 (14 Aug 2015)

Rainy campsite afternoon. A couple from N France. The red one was awful - added cassis and lemon! The large is an OK Belgian-style blonde with coriander, but they seem to have chucked every grain possible at it - barley, wheat, oats and rye. Not entire sure of the point of oats and rye in this style of beer.


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2015)

Aperitif said:


> threefeetmcginty...a distant relative.



Are you sure you're not confusing small and far away?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Aug 2015)

I've been tee-total since passing my driving test, so as to remove the possible temptation of 'one for the road'

This is my tipple of choice (100% non-alcoholic)






My wife is quite partial to Theakstons Old Peculiar


----------



## User169 (14 Aug 2015)

This is better - yet another French blonde - lovely delicate grain flavour. Made with biological barley from the brewer's farm.


----------



## smutchin (14 Aug 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Made with biological barley



That makes it sound like a washing detergent. I think we tend to prefer the term 'organic' _en anglais_.


----------



## Winnershsaint (14 Aug 2015)

Two thirds of the way through a Shapwick Monster following a Wicked Wyvern, both celebration ales from Hall and Woodhouse,


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Aug 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 100100



I am now watching Blues Brothers songs on youtube...


----------



## Spartak (14 Aug 2015)

... Had a lovely pint of this last night at the Beaufort Arms in Hawkesbury Upton.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I've been tee-total since passing my driving test, so as to remove the possible temptation of 'one for the road'
> 
> This is my tipple of choice (100% non-alcoholic)
> 
> ...


Best fark off then. Copyright '3'sixgunsmcginty.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Aug 2015)

Howdy y'all from The Peabody Hotel in downtown Memphis TN. Nice selection of beers on the menu, only tried a couple so far, the New Belgian was excellent and the Ghost River a decent red ale.


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2015)

Went out for a lunchtime refresher with some colleagues yesterday. They chose the venue, a Greene King pub. I kicked off with a very pleasant pint of American Pale Ale. Unfortunately, by the time it came to the second pint the APA was off, so it was back to bog standard GK IPA... and it was terrible. I've not had that stuff for a while. When it's well kept, it's drinkable at least, but this was far from peak condition. Very disappointing.

Next time we go for lunchtime drinks, I'm choosing the pub. I'd rather drink on my own than go back to that place.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Aug 2015)

Nice to read that tenfoursmcginty has survived a few shopping mall massacres so far. Can you buy packets of smokey bandit crisps with beers over there, Ed?
Meanwhile, when it is blisteringly hot  what better way to cool down than a nice refreshing blonde...
beer.
'la Goudale' is described as a 'Bière Blonde à l'Ancienne' - which, roughly translated means it would be ok for Rich...oh, and me I guess..
Anyway, this is jolly nice beer. Not too sickly a scent - more supermarket farmyard - with a lovely clear taste, almost scented, yet lively enough to let your tongue know that it is a beer to savour.
I just looked at the back of the bottle (sure sign that it is empty and I'm wondering if I dare go for the Rochefort F.C. 11.3%?) Incidentally, not many people know this but, in the 12th century, when ring pull cans were invented in France and Belgium, monks attending church used to have a drink afterwards, and ended up très pissed. Natural progression of the language led to the term 'Trappist', and subsequently to the delicacies we all know and love. 




And, in the further interests of fellow imbibers and pie aficionados, I'll let Vernon know that piecraft is lacking in other parts too. As evidence, 'brioche saucisson'. Two appetising words for a pie...with parking space inside for two bicycles!


----------



## Aperitif (15 Aug 2015)

Sorry, I let my imagination run riot there...As I was saying, I looked at the back of the bottle and the ingredients listed include rice, coriander and orange peel. It all added up to (note the past tense) a decent ale.


----------



## Stephenite (15 Aug 2015)

It's the 'annual river walk with a bunch of middle-aged friendless daffodils' this afternoon.
Six packs at the ready. I'll be on the Hansa, the others Carlsberg and Tuborg no doubt. Gawdhelpus..


----------



## nickyboy (15 Aug 2015)

Greetings from Estepona, Costa del Sol. Home of the late Cilla.

Went to the local Carrefour and was faced with a rather bewildering array. From your basic Cruzcampo through to Duvel. I bought a couple of bottles on the basis that they looked "interesting". No idea if they are good or bad. Here's the first one;

Alhambra reserve 1925. Now in truth this is a lager. But not your run of the mill. 6.4% with delicious malty bitterness. Not over carbonated at all. I was suckered in by the marketing of the embossed bottle and cork stopper but it was actually pretty good. About £3 for a 700ml bottle, think I'll pop back for some more


----------



## SteveF (15 Aug 2015)




----------



## nickyboy (15 Aug 2015)

SteveF63 said:


> View attachment 100207


Nice Hoselock array you've got going on there. What's the strange looking thing on the window sill?

Beer looks a bit flat


----------



## SteveF (15 Aug 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Nice Hoselock array you've got going on there. What's the strange looking thing on the window sill?
> 
> Beer looks a bit flat


I see what you mean, the beer looks flat but actually isn't... 

The object on the window sill (eagle eyed of you!) is an old front reflector that was sacrificed to so I could mount a Garmin on the bars


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Aug 2015)

This followed Adnams Broadside, Kirkstall Pale, Yorkshire Blonde, Collingham Blonde, Nettled Ale and a pint of
Wainwright's....




So a good afternoon...


----------



## Aperitif (15 Aug 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> This followed Adnams Broadside, Kirkstall Pale, Yorkshire Blonde, Collingham Blonde, Nettled Ale and a pint of
> Wainwright's....
> View attachment 100227
> 
> So a good afternoon...


Ale from P&L has no place in this thread...


nickyboy said:


> Nice Hoselock array you've got going on there. What's the strange looking thing on the window sill?
> 
> Beer looks a bit flat


You would expect Nickyboy to spot a 'José' given his location at present.


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Aug 2015)

SteveF63 said:


> View attachment 100207


Had a bottle of their IPA last week. My brother and I agreed it was the beer of the holiday.

I repeat...

... My brother and I AGREED!


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Aug 2015)

Found this last night .... ver nice, Beer with a Pusser's Rum finish!









> A heartwarming salute to 100 years of Naval Aviation, this unqiue blend of Wadworth ale and Pusser's Rum certainly hits the spot. Brewed with the original Admiralty Rum, Swordfish is dedicated to the unswerving courage of the Fairey Swordfish torpedo bombers of WW2. Expect a smooth, 5.0% rich bodied beer with gentle sweetness and a mild rum aroma.




Pusser's Rum brings back memories!

It is a corruption of the word "Purser" who looked after stores on a ship
Was awarded at special occasions as a tot... "Splice the Mainbrace" We would all have to smartly march up to the Master at Arms, recite name rank and number. Your measure was then served from a large oak and brass vat...... 





As one wise man said:



> “The only way to drink a tot is to swallow it whole, grimace, and sit down to appreciate the glow which spreads from the stomach and engenders that wonderful feeling of peace and bohomie”


----------



## srw (16 Aug 2015)

Greetings from La Chausée, near Gourgé in deepest darkest quietest France Profonde.





Apparently the Loire valley doesn't only produce wine. From the Carrefour in Saumur, eerily quiet in the middle of the afternoon on the Feast of the Assumption.

It's a rather delicious fruity and malty light biological wheat beer. Perhaps an overtone of manure, but not an unpleasant one.


----------



## User169 (16 Aug 2015)

Back from hols - nose to the grindstone again....






Cascade Amarillo Pale Ale.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Aug 2015)

No greetings from me in downtown Menthon-St-Bernard...stay well clear...I just 'undressed the monk' aka opened a bottle of blessed Dr J. Collis Browne's medicine. Wow!
Beautiful, rich plummy glow to the liquid - like David Cameron's cheeks, but with something worthwhile to savour - not too big a head (ah - another immediate difference...) and I didn't have the heart to put it in a beer glass and slug it, as normal.
Without the sun illuminating the glass, the colour is more of a deep caramel.
The taste is thick, intense and sweet. Not 'gassy' - just that malty, soothing flavour. Like all meds. best keep to the recommended dose, which would probably be "repeat once every four hours...do not exceed etc" (although I could have enjoyed three by now, and strapped myself in for the night!)
Good grog.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Aug 2015)

Post #2 from the land of East End fugitives from the law and light entertainment's golf-loving desperados

Inedit Damn 700ml. In truth, disappointing. It's sort of a lager-weissbier crossover with some gentle citrus notes. But it's not sufficiently different from the cheap run of the mill lagers here to justify the price difference





Would Cilla have liked it? I doubt that. More of a Jimmy Tarbuck sorta thing I think


----------



## Aperitif (16 Aug 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Post #2 from the land of East End fugitives from the law and light entertainment's golf-loving desperados
> 
> Inedit Damn 700ml. In truth, disappointing. It's sort of a lager-weissbier crossover with some gentle citrus notes. But it's not sufficiently different from the cheap run of the mill lagers here to justify the price difference
> View attachment 100399
> ...


Worktop's slick.


----------



## theclaud (16 Aug 2015)

Pint of Chesil 'cask pilsener' at the Bree Louise on my way through town...


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Aug 2015)

Also good for pie


----------



## nickyboy (16 Aug 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Worktop's slick.



I initially thought that was a comment on the fine Derbyshire town of Worksop. Never having visited I can't comment on its slickness

Ain't no worktop. That's our "external dining area"


----------



## theclaud (16 Aug 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I initially thought that was a comment on the fine Derbyshire town of Worksop. Never having visited I can't comment on its slickness



I have. Slick it ain't.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Aug 2015)

Staying in Nashville for the next 3 days, the hotel has half a dozen local beers on tap, tonight's selection are Mayday Brewery Evil Octopus, a BIPA and Turtle Anarchy Brewering Co Another Way to Rye. Both very nice clean beers, typical American small brewery styles, that's not a bad thing, they're both good beer. No pics, soz...

http://www.maydaybrewery.com/evil-octopus/

http://www.turtleanarchy.com/turtle-anarchy-beer.html

The hotel has a Monday special, 10c for draught beers, oh dear...


----------



## Aperitif (17 Aug 2015)

^ that'll be 'Nashville, 10c' then...
Looking forward to the long distance information, Chuck.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Aug 2015)

Aperitif said:


> ^ that'll be 'Nashville, 10c' then...
> Looking forward to the long distance information, Chuck.



Berry good...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Aug 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Back from hols - nose to the grindstone again....
> 
> View attachment 100383
> 
> ...



Unless that's your Millliband kitchen I can see the brewery in front of the cooker arrangement is going to be very popular dans chez Post.


----------



## Dayvo (17 Aug 2015)

A mate from back home came over for a long weekend so it was beer and football/rugby.

Drank this delightful beer (on draught) most of the time:





It's fruity, hoppy, nicely cooled and very refreshing.


----------



## User169 (17 Aug 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Unless that's your Millliband kitchen I can see the brewery in front of the cooker arrangement is going to be very popular dans chez Post.



That might have been mentioned!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Aug 2015)

For educational purposes only (natch) I watched Fast and Furious 7 on the plane, there was a Kurt Russell scene as follows...



VD lets himself down badly here...


----------



## smutchin (17 Aug 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Back from hols - nose to the grindstone again....



What's your set-up? Is that a combined masher/boiler? Or are you just using extract rather than grain?


----------



## User169 (17 Aug 2015)

smutchin said:


> What's your set-up? Is that a combined masher/boiler? Or are you just using extract rather than grain?



All grain brewing with a Grainfather...

http://www.grainfather.co.uk

It's a combo masher/boiler from New Zealand, a cut-price Speidel: lovely piece of kit!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Aug 2015)

bought this today and it's disgusting, really tart, nasty sour stuff. Now to me it tastes off but then maybe that's how this sort of shït tastes, so help me our sour fans, I'm looking at you @Delftse Post, should I take it back and tell them it's crap or is it meant to be like this, waddayarec?


----------



## User169 (18 Aug 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> bought this today and it's disgusting, really tart, nasty sour stuff. Now to me it tastes off but then maybe that's how this sort of shït tastes, so help me our sour fans, I'm looking at you @Delftse Post, should I take it back and tell them it's crap or is it meant to be like this, waddayarec?
> 
> View attachment 100539



I would guess it's what they intended, although it's a job to know sometimes with sours. There's only one rating on ratebeer, so not much to go on.


----------



## theclaud (18 Aug 2015)

User3094 said:


> Thats where I was sat last Saturday


Did you catch up with any CCers?


----------



## theclaud (18 Aug 2015)

User3094 said:


> Nah just me myself and I. Had burger and chips on that very bench with a pint of something I forgotten.


So your existence remains unverified! How disappointing.


----------



## smutchin (18 Aug 2015)

I was drinking at the King Charles I (round the back of Kings Cross) with a former colleague the other day. He mentioned the Bree Louise as one of his regular haunts. Never tried it myself. Should check it out.


----------



## Aperitif (18 Aug 2015)

A 'DP' or double posting from Haut Savoie.
The first, a children's beer (that's what 9% at the top means, doesn't it?)
Secondly, a nice labelled beer due to its restricted palette - akin to my restricted palate. Both nice 'fresh' beers, not too malty, and easy to imagine as long drafts in a pint glass!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Aug 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I would guess it's what they intended, although it's a job to know sometimes with sours. There's only one rating on ratebeer, so not much to go on.



That's what I feared, 14 bucks up the Cumberland...


----------



## User169 (18 Aug 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That's what I feared, 14 bucks up the Cumberland...



Flying Saucer Draught Emporium at 111 10th Avenue S #310 seems to be the place that the ratebeerers favour.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Aug 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Flying Saucer Draught Emporium at 111 10th Avenue S #310 seems to be the place that the ratebeerers favour.



Yeah, clocked the FS. 

Went to the George Jones museum yesterday. Check out this beauty, for those that don't know the story, when a several days binged Possum was denied access a vehicle he used his ride-on lawn mower to get to a liquor store, eight miles and an hour and half later, he made it!


----------



## Spartak (18 Aug 2015)




----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2015)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 100636


Cheap as chips!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Aug 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I would guess it's what they intended, although it's a job to know sometimes with sours. There's only one rating on ratebeer, so not much to go on.



Donated it to the the two guys on duty in the hotel rez, they were grateful, mind you they hadn't tried it...


----------



## Aperitif (19 Aug 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yeah, clocked the FS.
> 
> Went to the George Jones museum yesterday. Check out this beauty, for those that don't know the story, when a several days binged Possum was denied access a vehicle he used his ride-on lawn mower to get to a liquor store, eight miles and an hour and half later, he made it!


This is great. What better way to arrive 'half cut' and then do the other half on the return journey.
The only mountain I have in view tonight is the shite that has been posted through the letterbox. noshowmcginty is going to have to ramp up his consumption to sate the masses. Luckily for me, my sister put a bottle of Guinness W.I.P. in the fridge the other day, so I returned to a thirst quencher. And it is flippin' well raining.


----------



## theclaud (19 Aug 2015)

Oh dear. I found a nice beer shop on the Easter Road...


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Aug 2015)

User3094 said:


> Fletchers Old Ferret Lifter



Slater's Pale Cock Tosser


----------



## theclaud (19 Aug 2015)

Sorry... forgot!


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Aug 2015)

theclaud said:


> Sorry... forgot!
> 
> View attachment 100802


Pukka....I've just got some of that on my Beer52.com delivery.


----------



## User169 (20 Aug 2015)

theclaud said:


> Oh dear. I found a nice beer shop on the Easter Road...
> 
> View attachment 100799
> View attachment 100800
> View attachment 100801



Some nice looking beers there. I'd give Firestone Walker Wookey Jack and Founders Breakfast Stout a go. Some Dutch beer there as well - Rooie Dop's DIPA, something from DeMo and the 't Ij/Thornbridge collaboration. Shame they've gone out of date. 

Not sure I like the sound of a coffee infused IPA - what was it like?


----------



## theclaud (20 Aug 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Some nice looking beers there. I'd give Firestone Walker Wookey Jack and Founders Breakfast Stout a go. Some Dutch beer there as well - Rooie Dop's DIPA, something from DeMo and the 't Ij/Thornbridge collaboration. Shame they've gone out of date.
> 
> Not sure I like the sound of a coffee infused IPA - what was it like?



A bit weird TBH, especially as I opened it tired and thirsty after a late shift and had forgotten about the coffee. Bit of a shock. I warmed to the novelty as it went down, and it is as subtle as coffee in an IPA can be, which is not very. It would have stood up without the coffee. The Radical Road afterwards didn't taste terribly radical. It is well balanced beer with a malty backbone of the sort that @srw might approve. I was up for more extreme hoppage.


----------



## smutchin (20 Aug 2015)

Went for a sociable pint with friends to the Harp in Covent Garden last night. First time I've been in there since the old landlady retired but it seems pretty much as good as ever. Still an impressively huge array of cask ales on offer.

Started off drinking the Dark Star Hophead, cos that's what the others were drinking. A reliable stalwart, always goes down well, very good but not that exciting. Moved on to another Dark Star after that - their American Pale Ale, which is pretty much a textbook example of the style - light, very dry and crisp with bold floral and citrus hop flavours. Although as with the Hophead, 'textbook' can also be read as not especially exciting. Still, very drinkable if you like that style of beer, which I do.

Possibly a little too drinkable, if the state of my head this morning is any indication.


----------



## srw (20 Aug 2015)

It's a hard life. The sun is shining, the buzzards are calling, the bees are buzzing around the lavender and the sloes are ripe for the plucking.

Sadly the beer aisles are almost dead. It's all big brewery Belgian stuff. This was exactly what you would expect a 7.5% Leffe with an exotic English hop to be like.

(Placeholder for attractive photo of Leffe Royale "Whitbread Goldings")

You can just about imagine that somewhere under the Leffeness there's a hint of a proper bitter - but only just. Perhaps the Fuggles version would be slightly more convincing.


----------



## User169 (20 Aug 2015)

Hop Fiction from Brewdog. The usual guff on the label about crraaazzzy hopping levels, but then it turns out only to be 40 IBU.

Slightly odd brewing process in that they don't use any kettle hops, just early and late hopping with cascade, amarillo and mosaic. Loads of peach and mango aroma and flavor, but very little bitterness. Incredibly pale too. A good summer quencher, but nothing out of the ordinary.

This evening's entertainment is courtesy of the student boat club opposite chez DP. It's fresher's week (OWee as they call it here), so they're having parties every night. It's freakin' loud!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Aug 2015)

Chattanooga beer joint - Jackalope ale, decent beer.






Founders Dirty Bastard, superb.






About 70 beers to choose from so a bit tricky really...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Aug 2015)

Downtown Chattanooga bar, Dogfish 60 Minute IPA, excellent beer, first rate IPA. Chattanooga Brewing Co Chestnut St Brown Ale, nice brown ale, low hop, quite sweet, very drinkable. No pics...


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Chattanooga beer joint - Jackalope ale, decent beer.
> 
> 
> 
> About *70 beers* to choose from so a bit tricky really...



How many have you got thru now?


----------



## User169 (21 Aug 2015)

New brew on. A "robust" porter - should be about 7.5%. English hopping...


----------



## GM (21 Aug 2015)

The Boy came back from Antwerp the other day with this lot, He's got his priorities right!..........


----------



## theclaud (21 Aug 2015)

Ooooh. This is nice.


----------



## User169 (21 Aug 2015)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 101140
> 
> 
> Ooooh. This is nice.



Lekkâh!


----------



## Aperitif (22 Aug 2015)

Scorching ride out of that London last night led to emergency 'Belgian Manoeuvres' with my sortie confined to Tesco Local, before they shut their back door at 8pm.
Further counter-thirstierism measures included the deployment of the Cl-50...one douse from that is more effective than BoJo's water cannon.
There could be trouble ahead...my day involves 'passing' The Harp. (luckily I'm already highly strung.)


----------



## Aperitif (22 Aug 2015)

Ah, bugger it...




The lure of the Kernel was too much...
And what a whopper was waiting?!
A £6 pill o' potency in the shape of Dry Stout...only a 4.4% Mosaic (a few of these and you'll be on the tiles) Lovely, rich (him again) with gentle flavours...served cool enough to make it disappear in a trice. I'm sitting opiate the pumps, and lots of punters are buying 'Fosters'. Maybe they are parents? They are missing out on a veritable fest of taste! (Smutchin's skid marks are still in evidence from the other night...luckily his kecks are not present.)




Now I need serving, and the place is full of farking English people, in crimpeline and nylon, ordering cola and bottled water. There must be a Jeremy Corbyn rally nearby...grrr.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Aug 2015)

Seconds out... (Didn't have the heart to spoil the taste of that first one. ..yet)


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Scorching ride out of that London last night led to emergency 'Belgian Manoeuvres' with my sortie confined to Tesco Local, before they shut their back door at 8pm.
> Further counter-thirstier ism measures included the deployment of the Cl-50...one douse from that is more effective than BoJo's water cannon.
> There could be trouble ahead...my day involves 'passing' The Harp. (luckily I'm already highly strung.)
> View attachment 101173


I had a Leffe Ruby yesterday, on offer from Asda. It was a bit too sweet for my tastes. I prefer my cherryade a bit more sour.

Who are those people in mine and 3BM's seats, Teef?


----------



## Aperitif (22 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> Who are those people in mine and 3BM's seats, Teef?



They were but shadows, keeping warm the seats of yore.( which also puts the kybosh on your theory that ' being near the window while people smoked fragrant substances and exhaled in your vicinity...ultimately leading to your spatio-directional difficulties' blah blah - these folk seemed sober.)
I came to draw. The barmaid drew two pints. That'll do.


----------



## User169 (22 Aug 2015)

Just opened a Westmalle Extra for Mrs DP. She says: stop faffing around taking photos and give me my beer.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Aug 2015)

"Worktop's black"

A 'gintywax' surface...very impressive, DP.


----------



## GM (22 Aug 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Ah, bugger it...
> View attachment 101181
> 
> The lure of the Kernel was too much...



Speaking of the Kernel. Just got back from The very packed and lively Kernel in Bermondsey where this wonderful stuff in brewed. Sad news though, next saturday will be the last time they will be open on Saturday's. Although they've rumoured that they're opening a Tap Room soon, I'll keep you posted!


----------



## theclaud (22 Aug 2015)

Great photo, @User482. Don't forget to Tweet it to @WeWantPlates


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2015)

This NZ beer with added earl grey was bloody bonzer. Not too tea-ey and floral and citric.


----------



## srw (22 Aug 2015)

I think it's about time I went to cook supper (sensitive souls look away now) - foie gras et ses toasts followed by veal chops.

But first, today's beer. Bought from the local bakery, a 6% ambrée and a 7% brune. At €2.50 the 330ml bottle. Both bottle-conditioned, brewed in Cissé, about 20 miles away, by La Gabarade a new artisanal brewery that deserves to succeed. They also do a 5% blonde, but blonde is boring.













The colours are a dead giveaway - the ambrée was a rich brown complex malty beast, while the brune was almost porterish, but still recognisably a dark lager.

Yummy yummy yummy.


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2015)

theclaud said:


> Great photo, @User482. Don't forget to Tweet it to @WeWantPlates


Did his fish come standing up in that empty can, before it toppled over?


----------



## Aperitif (22 Aug 2015)

User482 said:


> Took my eldest on a cycle camping trip. She insisted we went to the pub...
> View attachment 101234


This looks like your CycleChat posts, Dad...'codswallop'.
Nice photo.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Aug 2015)

thegreenman said:


> Speaking of the Kernel. Just got back from The very packed and lively Kernel in Bermondsey where this wonderful stuff in brewed. Sad news though, next saturday will be the last time they will be open on Saturday's. Although they've rumoured that they're opening a Tap Room soon, I'll keep you posted!


Always an 'indoor' drink though...Heath & Safety etc. I was quite delighted by the Dry...first time for me. On approach (a bloody greedy tongue hanging out approach) I had the Citra buds on amber alert, and I was both disappointed yet surprised! That's the nicest thing about beer and taste. All those people slugging Fosters and demanding Becks though...chacun a son gout.(add your own grave and circumflex...I'll die a critic)
Rugby is about to start - may the best team win...radio beckons. ("Beckons" I said, Rich, not "Beacons")


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Aug 2015)

The Celt Experience - Native Storm (4.4% abv)

By crikey, this is the most straightforwardly bitter beer I've had in a while. There's an initial bit of malt, and then a fair old blast of grapefruity hops, with some sweetness lurking in the background of the flavour. It says on the label that it's infused with mint, but I didn't pick up much of that (and good on them for keeping it subtle, I don't think I'd have liked it too much to the fore in the taste).

I fear my palate, and words haven't really done justice to this one - I suspect there's more complexity behind the bitterness that I've not picked up - worth a try if you like something hoppy.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## Aperitif (22 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> This NZ beer with added earl grey was bloody bonzer. Not too tea-ey and floral and citric.
> 
> View attachment 101237


Looks like you had an executive box at the Amex, Rich.


----------



## User482 (22 Aug 2015)

And now little miss is asleep...


----------



## User482 (22 Aug 2015)

theclaud said:


> Great photo, @User482. Don't forget to Tweet it to @WeWantPlates


Wankery forgiven on account of it being really good fish and chips. And the Doombar was really well kept.


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> I fear my palate, and words haven't really done justice to this one


I'm dragging you down to my level of " tasted quite nice" John

I've just drunk 2 Duvels from a Vettel glass. My irony meter has just gone off the scale DP


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2015)

User482 said:


> Wankery forgiven on account of it being really good fish and chips. And the Doombar was really well kept.


I was told by the landlord of a boozer in Derbyshire that Doombar is the biggest selling draught bitter in England these days - taking over from Marston's Pedigree.
Dunno if it's true but it's what I tell everyone.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> I was told by the landlord of a boozer in Derbyshire that Doombar is the biggest selling draught bitter in England these days - taking over from Marston's Pedigree.
> Dunno if it's true but it's what I tell everyone.


You're just an old bar binger of Doom...
England lost...just. Twelvetrees out, Robshaw anonymous, Burrell doubtful...Youngs the hooknortoner...hmmm. Let's hope Stuart has a round head on square shoulders and doesn't adopt a cavalier attitude to selection.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> I was told by the landlord of a boozer in Derbyshire that Doombar is the biggest selling draught bitter in England these days - taking over from Marston's Pedigree.
> Dunno if it's true but it's what I tell everyone.


It's on the bar in every wetherspoons

QED


----------



## nickyboy (23 Aug 2015)

37 degrees in Seville so any beer, so long as it was cold and wet, was acceptable. Lucky for me as the bars, it seems without exception, serve ice-cold generic Euro-piss

Portugal tomorrow. Maybe this is the promised land of artisanal craft beer? We'll see


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Aug 2015)

nickyboy said:


> 37 degrees in Seville so any beer, so long as it was cold and wet, was acceptable. Lucky for me as the bars, it seems without exception, serve ice-cold generic Euro-piss
> 
> Portugal tomorrow. Maybe this is the promised land of artisanal craft beer? We'll see


Nope


----------



## Aperitif (23 Aug 2015)

nickyboy said:


> 37 degrees in Seville so any beer, so long as it was cold and wet, was acceptable. Lucky for me as the bars, it seems without exception, serve ice-cold generic Euro-piss
> 
> Portugal tomorrow. Maybe this is the promised land of artisanal craft beer? We'll see


http://catavino.net/portuguese-beer-revolution/
Just because it's PORTugal - no LEFFe leaning pictures, please. It's obviously Vuelteringly hot in Spain. 27C hotter than a couple of mornings that I experienced!


----------



## User169 (23 Aug 2015)

Slightly obsessed with Kess' Grapefruit IPA right now. Made with Sorachi Ace and Cascade (obv), it's the perfect summer beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Aug 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 101337
> 
> 
> Slightly obsessed with Kess' Grapefruit IPA right now. Made with Sorachi Ace and Cascade (obv), it's the perfect summer beer.



Matching strides?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Aug 2015)

Just travelled through Alabama to the Gulf coast, cast aside any negative ideas you may have, it's a beautiful place. Picked up a few beers today; Kona pale ale and Sweetwater IPA, both excellent brews. Special cappage detailing for @Marmion.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Aug 2015)

Last up for the eve, another tasty beer from the good ol' US of A...






While we're on about Alabama let's have a song from Vern 'the voice' Gosdin, what a great singer as I'm sure y'all agree...


----------



## User169 (24 Aug 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Last up for the eve, another tasty beer from the good ol' US of A...
> 
> View attachment 101383



Nice! One of the most highly-rated US IPAs.


----------



## User169 (24 Aug 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> New brew on. A "robust" porter - should be about 7.5%. English hopping...



Walked into the room where this is fermenting this morning and it smells like a banana plantation. I guess that's the yeast - maybe it's got a bit warm.


----------



## gavgav (24 Aug 2015)

Enjoyed a pint of "Barefoot Blonde" from Tenby last night, on my holidays. Very nice, now just need to find an actual Barefoot Blonde to go with it !


----------



## nickyboy (24 Aug 2015)

So, upon leaving Sevilla I asked Mrs N "Where we going next?"

Imagine my surprise when she replied "Lagos". Fark me, I'm all for off-the-beaten-track tourism but surely a coach trip from Spain to Nigeria was pushing it a bit?
Phew............there's also a Lagos in Portugal. And it's jolly pleasant. Down the local supermarket and look what I've found @MossCommuter






A Portugese stout. OK, it's no super-complex, chocolate overtones, caramel hints etc etc. But it's actually rather pleasant. Super Bock is the standard Euro-piss here in Lagos so it seems they devote 0.0001% of their brewing capacity to this weird stuff. Anyway, I'm glad they do


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2015)

nickyboy said:


> So, upon leaving Sevilla I asked Mrs N "Where we going next?"
> 
> Imagine my surprise when she replied "Lagos". Fark me, I'm all for off-the-beaten-track tourism but surely a coach trip from Spain to Nigeria was pushing it a bit?
> Phew............there's also a Lagos in Portugal. And it's jolly pleasant. Down the local supermarket and look what I've found @MossCommuter
> ...


I like the balcony shottage...better than threebarsmcginty's 'worktop's cack' shots. Nice '5 o'clock shadow' too! (Although that would be Deliverance for a Weird Beard brew...)


----------



## theclaud (24 Aug 2015)

Betraying the influence of @rich p...


----------



## nickyboy (24 Aug 2015)

theclaud said:


> Betraying the influence of @rich p...
> 
> View attachment 101457



Jasmine Green Tea IPA

My Ponce-o-meter has just gone off the scale


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Aug 2015)

Went to the cinema this arvo, they sell beer so I bought beer, you have to have a wristband of shame so they only sell you 3 beers max, I thought she said 30...






I had a Florida brewery wheat beer, pretty average really and in a plastic cup, not worth a photo.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Aug 2015)

Back Forty Beer Co from Alabama, Naked Pig pale ale.






Easy on the Deliverence quips boys...


----------



## Aperitif (25 Aug 2015)

theclaud said:


> Betraying the influence of @rich p...
> 
> View attachment 101457


Remember the days when beer in cans was distinctive...




the size was a giveaway, compared to the average soft drink...(although Budweiser, a common beer in a Coke can size etc) 




Then there came the 'Monster drinks' and others, to offer more caffiene and stuff in the, up until then 'normal' beer can size...
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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




Thank goodness for common sense! All we need now is a 'Diet' version...




Just to finish this silliness, my favourite can will always be the Sapporo one, where the whole top was discarded to leave a shaped tin 'glass' with grippable fluted body...


----------



## Aperitif (25 Aug 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Went to the cinema this arvo, they sell beer so I bought beer, you have to have a wristband of shame so they only sell you 3 beers max, I thought she said 30...
> 
> View attachment 101459
> 
> ...


Is that a 'hair of the dog' photo instead?


----------



## Aperitif (25 Aug 2015)

Talking of the effect that soft drink has on folk...have a look at this!


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2015)

My local offie sells a changing selection of draught beers in refundable glass bottles. Usually at least a couple of good 'uns.
I had a litre of the Northern Monk - not bad NZ style pale ale...

...and the sublime Easy Answers IPA. Another superb Burning Sky offering...


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2015)

This was last night in case you think I'm a no good, drunken bum....

Sweet and malty and not over hoppy.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> This was last night in case you think I'm a no good, drunken bum....
> 
> Sweet and malty and not over hoppy.
> 
> View attachment 101566


Have you given @Crackle a job pouring your ale?


----------



## Crackle (25 Aug 2015)

Pah.


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> This was last night in case you think I'm a no good, drunken bum....
> 
> Sweet and malty and not over hoppy.


I don't like it


----------



## Aperitif (26 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> This was last night in case you think I'm a no good, drunken bum....
> 
> Sweet and malty and not over hoppy.
> 
> View attachment 101566


Great label!
(What's in the grey bag, Rich...this week's stash for the whole of Upper Brighton?)


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Great label!
> (What's in the grey bag, Rich...this week's stash for the whole of Upper Brighton?)


That's the bottle bag. I must recycle them; I seem to have too many...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Aug 2015)

Mayday mayday...


----------



## User169 (26 Aug 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Mayday mayday...
> 
> View attachment 101701



They're on their way, 3bm.


----------



## Aperitif (26 Aug 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Mayday mayday...
> 
> View attachment 101701


Serves you right for hairiness.
You need some of this, to help you see which one you wish to 'enjoy'. 




See if you can find some of this, Ed - my postal address! I wanna be like you-oo-oo...


----------



## srw (27 Aug 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Mayday mayday...
> 
> View attachment 101701


What are you complaining about? Buy four, get two free!


----------



## User169 (27 Aug 2015)

New bar in that USA with the biggest draft selection on the planet!

http://www.rsvlts.com/2015/07/22/raleigh-beer-garden/

(Somewhere in the US, a southbound RV has just pulled a 180 hand-brake turn and is steaming north)


----------



## rich p (27 Aug 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> New bar in that USA with the biggest draft selection on the planet!
> 
> http://www.rsvlts.com/2015/07/22/raleigh-beer-garden/
> 
> (Somewhere in the US, a southbound RV has just pulled a 180 hand-brake turn and is steaming north)


I have a mate who lives there. Due a visit sometime...


----------



## nickyboy (27 Aug 2015)

Continuing my late afternoon balcony snaps for our own in house sundailer @Aperitif I offer you Super Bock "Abadia". It is, apparently a "Cerveza de Receita Artesanal"






Actually pretty decent albeit a bit sweet. 6.4% abv so better not have more than a couple before out en famile


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Aug 2015)

I'm having a glass of wine, I can't lower myself to Bud shite level...again. I'll pop into a Walgreens later and get some more beer. Walgreens for those that don't know is a kind of U.S. Boots the chemist, except they also sell stuff that's good for you like beer, pretty good beer too.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Aug 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm having a glass of wine, I can't lower myself to Bud shite level...again. I'll pop into a Walgreens later and get some more beer. Walgreens for those that don't know is a kind of U.S. Boots the chemist, except they also sell stuff that's good for you like beer, pretty good beer too.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Aug 2015)

Cigar City Brewery Jai Alai on tap, 7.4% IPA, pretty decent stuff.

Beeradvo rate it too...

http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/17981/46363/


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Aug 2015)

If you looking for a night out


http://www.peterborough-camra.org.uk/index.php?bf=1


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2015)

A night of halves, so I can sample more and still walk home, in my fave beer haven.

Weird Beard Five o' clock was lovely.

Late Knights Great Exhibition was interesting!

And the Brighton Bier Red Dog was a proper nice session ale


----------



## Aperitif (28 Aug 2015)

^ Worktop's a cracker! Decent 'London' prices too.  



meta lon said:


> If you looking for a night out
> 
> http://www.peterborough-camra.org.uk/index.php?bf=1



So much beer - so little waistline! I must take it easy.
Lighter glasses for me for a while.


----------



## graham56 (28 Aug 2015)

beer o'clock in the toon.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Aug 2015)

graham56 said:


> beer o'clock in the toon.
> View attachment 101873


Is that a 'Whet your whistle' test?


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2015)

Beer o'clock with the butcher boys...
I'm having the yeastie boys...


----------



## User169 (28 Aug 2015)

My hop plant has actually produced some hops.




C


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Aug 2015)

Just had 3 pints of JHB forgotten how much i like that.
off out for dinner so maybe some reverend james to finish off


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2015)

Aperitif said:


> ^ Worktop's a cracker! Decent 'London' prices too.


Little London innit.
House prices and beer prices but we're nearer the sea.


----------



## User169 (28 Aug 2015)

Peer Pressure from Het Uiltje: a 15.6% barley wine! Comes in its own little box.


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> My hop plant has actually produced some hops.
> 
> View attachment 101887
> C


I had one for a few years but it was hopeless and hopless...


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Peer Pressure from Het Uiltje: a 15.6% barley wine! Comes in its own little box.
> 
> View attachment 101897


15.6%!!!
In a box!!!!
Must be pricey!!!!


----------



## User169 (28 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> 15.6%!!!
> In a box!!!!
> Must be pricey!!!!



I think Mrs DP has hacked into Rich Ps account!


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2015)

Are these England's most beautiful pubs?

Errr, no.


----------



## graham56 (28 Aug 2015)

View: https://youtu.be/XOmN3jXL5OU


----------



## smutchin (28 Aug 2015)

Beer o'clock on the train home. #sourced






Hot damn, this is the good sh!t.


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2015)

smutchin said:


> Beer o'clock on the train home. #sourced
> View attachment 101902
> 
> 
> Hot damn, this is the good sh!t.


Yo, dude!


----------



## User169 (28 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> Little London innit.
> House prices and beer prices but we're nearer the sea.



Haven't you got a brand new Brewdog bar?


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Haven't you got a brand new Brewdog bar?


We have indeed. I believe it opened yesterday and there was febrile discussion amongst the cognoscenti about a visit asap.
I saw this hairy geezer painting it the other day.
https://www.brewdog.com/lowdown/blog/brewdog-brighton-is-here


----------



## User169 (28 Aug 2015)

Cracked open the Peer Pressure (the names a gag - "peer" is Dutch for "pear" and it's aged with pears). It's a black barley wine aged on Mortlach barrels along with the pears.

Smooth and remarkably non-cloying given the ABV. You get the whisky barrel flavor and not so much of the pear thankfully. Starting to get a serious booze burn - a slow sipper!


----------



## gavgav (28 Aug 2015)

I've finished off my week in Pembrokeshire with a pint of Summer Rocks. Very nice to!

If anyone is ever down this way I would thoroughly recommend a pub in Amroth, The New Inn, which is simply fantastic! A proper old pub, with about 6 real ales on tap, all of which were different to those on on Sunday evening!! Brilliant food in mammoth portions and very friendly staff


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2015)

gavgav said:


> I've finished off my week in Pembrokeshire with a pint of Summer Rocks. Very nice to!
> 
> If anyone is ever down this way I would thoroughly recommend a pub in Amroth, The New Inn, which is simply fantastic! A proper old pub, with about 6 real ales on tap, all of which were different to those on on Sunday evening!! Brilliant food in mammoth portions and very friendly staff


Congrats on sticking it out Gav - it'll be warmer next year in Malaga even if the beer's rubbish


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Cracked open the Peer Pressure (the names a gag - "peer" is Dutch for "pear" and it's aged with pears). It's a black barley wine aged on Mortlach barrels along with the pears.
> 
> Smooth and remarkably non-cloying given the ABV. You get the whisky barrel flavor and not so much of the pear thankfully. Starting to get a serious booze burn - a slow sipper!
> 
> View attachment 101909


Those hilarious witty Dutch with their puns!

Did you have just the one or did you have a pear?

I'm here all week....


----------



## Aperitif (29 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> Are these England's most beautiful pubs?
> 
> Errr, no.


This does it for me:





" A gallon of Kernel please, landlord" or "A gallon of Landlord please, Colonel!" Looks like this is what comes from being a plywood magnate, and not knowing what to do with yourself (or the wood)...The fluorescent light plasterwork is Odeonesque though, and the carpet is a stunner...a case of the whirly pits before one even gets there. It even has a wi-fi connected to the fire, although it looks as though everyone is logged out.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Aug 2015)

Saw this yesterday, anyone else aware of rich's Spanish ancestors?


----------



## smutchin (29 Aug 2015)

Hey, @Aperitif, the 1970s called - they want their pub back.


----------



## rich p (29 Aug 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Saw this yesterday, anyone else aware of rich's Spanish ancestors?
> 
> View attachment 101975



♫♫


Juan Ponce de Leon...

There's only one ponce de leon...


----------



## smutchin (29 Aug 2015)

I thought Ponce de Leon was a fictional movie in Seinfeld. Never realised he was a real person.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Aug 2015)

smutchin said:


> I thought Ponce de Leon was a fictional movie in Seinfeld. Never realised he was a real person.


When you're the Ponce de Leon, you get your own spaceship. Not many people know this but...









From Rich's rags to Poncedeleon...Wales comes to Brighton. One upon a time in Brighton, you could get as high as a kite, but now one has to be a pillar of society. The alternative South Pole.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Aug 2015)

Ossian @ Babbitty Bowster, Glasgow


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Aug 2015)

Beer and whisky

Pot Still


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Aug 2015)

Dead Pony Club (Brewdog, 3.8% abv)






Brewdog's sessionable pale, according to the blurb. It is jolly nice, a little of the malt before a hit of citrussy, grapefruit hops. I think it's probably a little strongly flavoured to drink all night, but if you want the Brewdog experience in something that won't have you reeling and insensible by closing time, this is a good choice.

Mrs M says: "Very nice" (but noted that a 330ml bottle is a bit insufficient, really).


----------



## rich p (29 Aug 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> Beer and whisky
> 
> Pot Still
> 
> View attachment 102028


Still what, Mossy?


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> Still what, Mossy?


 get yer jabs and go to Glasgow

All will become clear


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> Yo, dude!


Woooohhhh mama!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sncydiULUJY


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Aug 2015)

Cwrw Braf, (Tomos Watkins, 4.2% abv)






Reminds me very much of a best bitter. A fair bit of caramelly sweetness in the taste, nicely balanced by fresh, grassy/herby hops that linger into a dry aftertaste. The name, apparently, translates as "Lovely beer", and I can't disagree.

Mrs M says "Very nice."


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Aug 2015)

Drygate Brewery tour




Recommended!




Outaspace Apple beer has to be tried!


----------



## smutchin (30 Aug 2015)

My bidon is empty so I needed to stop off for something to drink...






Very pleasant saison-ish golden ale. Not quite the full-on funkadelic saison experience, but refreshingly bitter with a hint of mature cheddar.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Aug 2015)

smutchin said:


> My bidon is empty so I needed to stop off for something to drink...
> 
> View attachment 102083
> 
> Very pleasant saison-ish golden ale. Not quite the full-on funkadelic saison experience, but refreshingly bitter with a hint of mature cheddar.


Sensible and wise move.

Dehydration can be dangerous.

Have another to be sure


----------



## Aperitif (30 Aug 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Cwrw Braf, (Tomos Watkins, 4.2% abv)
> 
> View attachment 102068
> 
> ...


No she doesn't. She says "iawn 'n glws"  I'm only familiar with cwrw haf, so to see a cwrw braf is new, or should that be newydd. Gwanfphillyerglassesupan'cymruamabitblythed.


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Aug 2015)

Incidentally, if any of you are over South Cheshire way next weekend, the Nantwich Beer and Cheese Food and Drink Festival is on again.

(There's usually a good turnout from the local brewers - my report from last year is here).


----------



## Aperitif (30 Aug 2015)

Forgot to mention that I went Bermondsey way this morning hoping to arrive at one of the Druid Street stalls for a taste. Obviously, it was Sipster Sunday - where all the craft brewers stay in and shampoo their beards etc - and no different things were for sale. It meant a wander back to Shardland, and some Youngs Special. The Bunch of Grapes, St Thomas Street. OK pub...gearing up for The Rugby World Cup.


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Aug 2015)

Strong Pale Ale (Marstons, 6.2% abv)





Marzipanny, rich sweetness at first, with hints of grassy, herbal hops that become stronger, and then a nice, bitter aftertaste. Not an aggressively hoppy pale, and so quite a change from more recent beers. I liked this one.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## Aperitif (30 Aug 2015)

Looking casually at that lovely photo, JtM, one could be forgiven for thinking that it says 'Congratulations Mum, beginners beer' on the 'swing tag' under the right hand glass. Hmmm...
Mrs M says very nice to this one because it is better than the stingy portions you were handing out last time!


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Aug 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Looking casually at that lovely photo, JtM, one could be forgiven for thinking that it says 'Congratulations Mum, beginners beer' on the 'swing tag' under the right hand glass.


It says;

"Coriander, Mint, Rosemary, Bay."


----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2015)

Kamado Joe'd rib of beef at my lad's, where he tried again to get me over to the dark side of lambic and geuze. It's not going to happen.
I can't help wondering if DP ever paid a visit to Brighton 30 years back but he was probably too young to be firing bullets back then!

The Wild Beer co was much more to my taste. It's a lovely interesting flavour with weird ingredients inspired by saki. Sea buckthorn, seaweed and yuzu juice. I thought I detected that one.... 
£19 a pop and 13%!!! FFS!


----------



## Aperitif (30 Aug 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> It says;
> 
> "Coriander, Mint, Rosemary, Bay."


As I thought...


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Aug 2015)

NINETEEN POUNDS

that's for a firkin, right?


----------



## Aperitif (30 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> Kamado Joe'd rib of beef at my lad's, where he tried again to get me over to the dark side of lambic and geuze. It's not going to happen.
> I can't help wondering if DP ever paid a visit to Brighton 30 years back but he was probably too young to be firing bullets back then!
> 
> The Wild Beer co was much more to my taste. It's a lovely interesting flavour with weird ingredients inspired by saki. Sea buckthorn, seaweed and yuzu juice. I thought I detected that one....
> ...


You're nearly at an Eddington number (no idea what they are BTW) for beer. £19 for 13%...£13 would have been fairer. Was it a gallon bottle, Rich?


----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> NINETEEN POUNDS
> 
> that's for a firkin, right?





Aperitif said:


> You're nearly at an Eddington number (no idea what they are BTW) for beer. £19 for 13%...£13 would have been fairer. Was it a gallon bottle, Rich?


I hasten to add that it wasn't me who paid for it. (I just drank it) My contribution was some Leffe brun on offer from Sainos.
More money than sense these kids.


----------



## theclaud (30 Aug 2015)

Called in to Tebay services on the way back from Edinburgh yesterday for beer and pies. Got home at 10pm - just in time to get to the Ale House for a few pints of (ahem) Jaipur. They also have another, more grapefruity, Thornbridge offering called Kipling.

The nightcap was this, from the Tebay haul. It's fantabulous and the label design is lovely. Bit too cold as I had to choose between having it warm from the van journey or left in the fridge while I went to the pub


----------



## User169 (30 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> The Wild Beer co was much more to my taste. It's a lovely interesting flavour with weird ingredients inspired by saki. Sea buckthorn, seaweed and yuzu juice. I thought I detected that one....
> £19 a pop and 13%!!! FFS!
> 
> View attachment 102149



I frickin hated that one!! I think I managed three or four sips and then it went down the sink. Can't remember what I paid for it: at least that's what I told Mrs DP and I'm not changing my story now.


----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I frickin hated that one!! I think I managed three or four sips and then it went down the sink. Can't remember what I paid for it: at least that's what I told Mrs DP and I'm not changing my story now.


I'm surprised, as my feeble palate didn't even find it challenging or painful, but chacon á son gout. Gout is painful though I believe.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Aug 2015)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Aug 2015)

Sat night - Breckenridge Vanilla Porter, nice but it's more vanillary than portery and that's the wrong way round I rec. As is it's a decent sweetish beer with a vanilla flavour.






I'm back now, groan...


----------



## nickyboy (31 Aug 2015)

theclaud said:


> Called in to Tebay services on the way back from Edinburgh yesterday for beer and pies. Got home at 10pm - just in time to get to the Ale House for a few pints of (ahem) Jaipur. They also have another, more grapefruity, Thornbridge offering called Kipling.
> 
> The nightcap was this, from the Tebay haul. It's fantabulous and the label design is lovely. Bit too cold as I had to choose between having it warm from the van journey or left in the fridge while I went to the pub
> 
> View attachment 102155



Interesting damson fact #217

The centre of damson cultivation in England is the Lyth (which happens to be my surname) Valley close to Ulverston. Ulverston, as I'm sure you're all aware, is the birthplace of Oliver Hardy.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Aug 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Interesting damson fact #217
> 
> The centre of damson cultivation in England is the Lyth (which happens to be my surname) Valley close to Ulverston. Ulverston, as I'm sure you're all aware, is the birthplace of Oliver Hardy.



Ahem, it was the birthplace of the other one, easily done though as it's quite difficult to tell them apart!


----------



## rich p (31 Aug 2015)

Hmmmm, Nicky






...and Ollie


----------



## John the Monkey (31 Aug 2015)

Rev. James (Brains, 4.5% abv)





We've had this on draught before, but this is the first time I can remember buying a bottle of it.

A lot of caramelly, alcoholly taste upfront, with hops coming to the fore fairly strongly shortly after, with a bitter, almost astringent grassy/herby taste. The aftertaste is nicely lingering and bitter.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Aug 2015)

'Kin Ada that's good stuff...


----------



## nickyboy (31 Aug 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ahem, it was the birthplace of the other one, easily done though as it's quite difficult to tell them apart!



I can't believe I was so stupid. I've even been to the Laurel and Hardy museum in Ulverston.


----------



## nickyboy (31 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> Hmmmm, Nicky
> 
> 
> 
> ...



......why, I oughta......


----------



## rich p (31 Aug 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> 'Kin Ada that's good stuff...
> 
> View attachment 102245


Welcome back to civilisation


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Aug 2015)

Back to reality tomoz, a last huzzah...


----------



## User169 (31 Aug 2015)

New brew in bottles.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Sep 2015)

^ Very stylish, DP...leaving ample room for a splash of Gold Seal etc...


----------



## rich p (1 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> New brew in bottles.
> 
> View attachment 102275


Alien Brewery, I like, or is it Foreigner ?


----------



## User169 (1 Sep 2015)

rich p said:


> Alien Brewery, I like, or is it Foreigner ?



It's intended to be Foreigner given that I'm an immigrant, with a nod to existential alienation a "L'étranger"!


----------



## srw (1 Sep 2015)

We went to Middle Farm cider and perry centre a couple of days ago, and I did some shopping...




A selection of Sussex's finest dark and strong beers, plus a joker in the middle. I'm delighted to say that only Dark Star passes the @Marmion poshness test - the rest focus on the beer rather than the packaging. The one in the middle even says "temporary label".






Behind, from left to right....
Blackberry vodka, sloe gin, sloe gin "Muscovy style", gin waiting for rosehips, vodka waiting for rowanberries, gin that's now with the sloes, and the most important part of breakfast - the coffee grinder.


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Sep 2015)

rich p said:


> View attachment 102250



Mrs M says: "Seamless".


----------



## Aperitif (1 Sep 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Mrs M says: "Seamless".


Nice clue from Mrs M. It means 'get some stock in'


----------



## srw (3 Sep 2015)

srw said:


> We went to Middle Farm cider and perry centre a couple of days ago, and I did some shopping...
> View attachment 102317
> 
> A selection of Sussex's finest dark and strong beers, plus a joker in the middle. I'm delighted to say that only Dark Star passes the @Marmion poshness test - the rest focus on the beer rather than the packaging. The one in the middle even says "temporary label".
> ...


I should own up - the entire stash of beer is going in the cupboard to act as an incentive for some as yet unspecified occasion on which I've lost a few pounds. The stash of gin and vodka is going in the cupboard to mature; I'm afraid it won't be ready for some months.

In the meantime, I've had a few AFDs (quite refreshing) and we're part of the way through our purchase from the main stock of the National Cider and Perry collection - Mr Matt Billings' Seacider, a rather lovely medium dry (i.e. sweet to my taste) rustic cider.


----------



## User169 (3 Sep 2015)

Framboos from 3 Fonteinen - a raspberry lambic. It's only been in the bottle for a year, but I guess it will just get better for years to come. 

Dead rare and just so good. 20 sheets though!


----------



## rich p (3 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Framboos from 3 Fonteinen -* a raspberry lambic*. It's only been in the bottle for a year, but I guess it will just get better for years to come.
> 
> Dead rare and just so good. 20 sheets though!
> 
> View attachment 102537


Shhhh, 3BM might hear.


----------



## srw (3 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Framboos from 3 Fonteinen - a raspberry lambic. It's only been in the bottle for a year, but I guess it will just get better for years to come.
> 
> Dead rare and just so good. 20 sheets though!
> 
> View attachment 102537


But 20 of your Dutch sheets are worth _nothing_ these days.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Sep 2015)

rich p said:


> Shhhh, 3BM might hear.



I gave it a 'like' for the shameless audacity of the pricing, raspberry lambic sounds like the work of Beelzebub.

2 pints of Hook Norton Red Rye and a Summertime for me.


----------



## smutchin (4 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I gave it a 'like' for the shameless audacity of the pricing, raspberry lambic sounds like the work of Beelzebub.



Not sure about raspberry beer but it's 3 Fonteinen, which is as close to a guarantee of excellence as you can get. 

I'd have to think very carefully before paying 20 sheets for it though - even worthless Dutch sheets.


----------



## User169 (4 Sep 2015)

smutchin said:


> Not sure about raspberry beer but it's 3 Fonteinen, which is as close to a guarantee of excellence as you can get.
> 
> I'd have to think very carefully before paying 20 sheets for it though - even worthless Dutch sheets.



I'd done the conversion - 20 GBP - and that was surprisingly cheap given I bought it in a bar. Just looked at an on-line beer auction site and the current bid for a bottle is 160 USD!


----------



## smutchin (4 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I'd done the conversion - 20 GBP - and that was surprisingly cheap given I bought it in a bar. Just looked at an on-line beer auction site and the current bid for a bottle is 160 USD!



Crikey.

Mind you, a lot of that will be import cost, won't it?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Sep 2015)

Even at 160 bucks It's still nasty fruit beer.


----------



## User169 (4 Sep 2015)

smutchin said:


> Crikey.
> 
> Mind you, a lot of that will be import cost, won't it?



I think just transport costs (shipped from NL) which were included in the opening bid of 50 USD. I see now the auction ended in March and 160 USD was the winning bid.

If you think 20 quid's a lot, check out "Dave" by Hair of the Dog - yours for 2000 USD!

http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt...19-year-old-craft-beer-with-a-2-000-price-tag


----------



## User169 (4 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Even at 160 bucks It's still nasty fruit beer.



On the lookout now for Mure from Tilquin - made with blackberries..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> On the lookout now for Mure from Tilquin - made with blackberries..
> 
> View attachment 102584



You're a sick man DP, beeradvo guys rate it too but then they're mainly crazy yanks.


----------



## User169 (4 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You're a sick man DP, beeradvo guys rate it too but then they're mainly crazy yanks.



The whole sour thing has been massively skewed by American interest. Prices for limited releases are insane and you get people in BE and NL who go direct to the breweries and hoover up as much as they can simply to sell to the US at inflated prices. In response to this, Cantillon now does an annual release of a special brew (different every year), but only to a certain number of bars worldwide where you can go and drink it on the day of release - if I want some I'll need to go to Amsterdam on 19 Sept - two places in London and one in Scotland will have it. 

Whilst it's great that lambic brewing has been rescued - Cantillon nearly died off in the 70s, but has now recently expanded its production - beer isn't supposed to be a super-poncey mega-expensive product. 

Also, The lambics you need to make gueze need to be aged for quite a while and someone told me recently that the Belgians are running low on well aged lambic given how fashionable sour beers are now.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> ...beer isn't supposed to be a super-poncey mega-expensive product...



There's a cut-out and keep line.


----------



## User169 (4 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> There's a cut-out and keep line.



I try to remember this, but am a bit prone to over-enthusiasm!


----------



## theclaud (4 Sep 2015)




----------



## Spartak (4 Sep 2015)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> ...only to a certain number of bars worldwide where you can go and drink it on the day of release - if I want some I'll need to go to Amsterdam on 19 Sept - one in Scotland.


Scotland you say...19th September? Mmm I wonder if it's some ponce-fest nobbery bar populated by groomed-beard thin-legged-trouser gits? I do hope so, I'll fit right in.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Sep 2015)

Fuller's 1845 pour moi, That London Pride for Mrs 3BM.


----------



## User169 (4 Sep 2015)

Marmion said:


> Scotland you say...19th September? Mmm I wonder if it's some ponce-fest nobbery bar populated by groomed-beard thin-legged-trouser gits? I do hope so, I'll fit right in.




Ticket only!

http://www.sixdnorth.co.uk


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Sep 2015)

Marmion said:


> Scotland you say...19th September? Mmm I wonder if it's some ponce-fest nobbery bar populated by groomed-beard thin-legged-trouser gits? I do hope so, I'll fit right in.



Beard and waistcoat combo, he looks more mustard slacks than drainpipes though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2015)

6degrees - very good beer.
6degrees bar - too far away from me.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Sep 2015)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 102614



What's this? Wine for trains. As any fewl kno; it's the law

(Don't like the look of the one on the right neever)


----------



## User169 (4 Sep 2015)

De nos caves!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Sep 2015)

Any good @Delftse Post?

Trip Hop, just fab, love it. Here in a middle-class shot inc gnocchi in the pan.


----------



## User169 (4 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Any good @Delftse Post?
> 
> Trip Hop, just fab, love it. Here in a middle-class shot inc gnocchi in the pan.
> ]



Gnot bad - needs some more time.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Gnot bad - needs some more time.



It's had five minutes hasn't it?


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2015)

A couple of Thornbridge (pah) including the Eroica - not bad but a pretty average pale ale.
A bit of a punt on a Northern Monk, pear and hawthorn wheat beer.
I liked it - subtle fruit, despite my reservations


----------



## srw (4 Sep 2015)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 102614


Blonde beer? Isn't that just a marketing name for lager?


----------



## User169 (5 Sep 2015)

Oude Geuze from 3F. Very fresh, so frothier than I expected.


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Oude Geuze from 3F. Very fresh, so frothier than I expected.
> 
> View attachment 102698


Maybe I should post that one in the 'Beer Named After Me' thread...

...Oude Geuze does mean Old Geezer in Dutchland, doesn't it?


----------



## srw (5 Sep 2015)

I ran 5km this morning, and @rvw is on holiday without me (boo-hoo), so I'm enjoying the luxury of a lunchtime beer. Guinness "original" (a nice, if hardly outstanding, porterish thing), and Windsor & Eton's "Conqueror" black IPA (despite the name, a lightish stout. A really good one, but still).

It's very obvious that every brewery is jumping on the American hop bandwagon - the shelves of Waitrose in Beaconsfield (probably a reasonable barometer of middle England middle class beer taste) had numerous yankee-inspired brews from all the usual suspects, with names and labels inspired by one of the Western Hemisphere's clichés.


----------



## User169 (5 Sep 2015)

rich p said:


> Maybe I should post that one in the 'Beer Named After Me' thread...
> 
> ...Oude Geuze does mean Old Geezer in Dutchland, doesn't it?



You should go with this one, Rich!


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> You should go with this one, Rich!
> 
> View attachment 102708


----------



## theclaud (5 Sep 2015)




----------



## srw (5 Sep 2015)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 102722


I should report to the beer thread that I've just received a photo from TC of my best beloved drinking wine.

I expect better of her.


----------



## srw (5 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> You should go with this one, Rich!
> 
> View attachment 102708


Salty dick from the _Oedipus_ brewery. Do you want to think that one through a bit?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Sep 2015)

Shlurp, a well earned B&T...






That minion looks like it's got a tulip glass on its noggin.


----------



## User482 (5 Sep 2015)

This will be keeping me company this evening.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Sep 2015)

This is interesting, really good, I can't work out all the flavours yet, there's a lot going on. Started with this one as the others are a bit stronger and I don't want to peak too soon. Anyway cheers DP, a promising start.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Sep 2015)

Bearskinful (Beartown Brewery, 4.2% abv)






Jolly nice, this one. A chunk of biscuity malt, followed by some rich, dark fruity flavour, with a smidge of hop to balance it all, and provide a nice dryness to the aftertaste.

Mrs M says "Very nice."


----------



## srw (5 Sep 2015)

I've just had a bottle of 6.2% Meantime chocolate porter, and unlike most beer with extra ingredients (like the bottle of chestnut beer I had earlier) you can tell there's another ingredient in there.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Sep 2015)

As for the Nantwich Food and Drink Festival;

I started strongly with a half of "Welsh Black" (Llangollen Brewery"). This is a lovely porterish bitter, with some smoky flavour, a lot of rich, blackcurranty fruit, and some hops to give it all a bit of edge - very nice indeed.

I tried a couple of the Belgian Beer company's testers - the blond beer they gave me didn't stand out, to my taste at least, but I did like the "Silly Saison" they had, so picked up a bottle of that.

Slaters had three pumps on - I tried Autumn Red, and Western, drawing the line at drinking a beer called "Top Totty". Autumn Red had an odd, slightly soapy finish to it, I think, but Western was an outrageously hopped pale that I wanted to investigate a bit more, so I grabbed a bottle of that.

Lymestone, one of my favourites from last year's festival were there too, with three pumps, and tasters for all the bottles they had on sale. I'm used to a big hit of hops from their beers, but they had some interesting, more subtle ones on offer this year. I bought Waterstone, a subtly flavoured pale that I found really nice from the taster, Stone Dead, a lovely stout, and Abdominal Stoneman, so I didn't forget their hoppier brews entirely  I tried some "Green Stone" as well - a very nice pacific style pale, but sadly, not available in bottles. Their stall is the must visit from this festival too - friendly staff, tasters for everything they have for sale, and the beer is keenly priced, at £9 for 3 bottles (including a gift box, if you want one), coming in at a quid or three under most of the competition this year. Great beer too.

We stopped for lunch at the Crown Hotel, and I had a pint of Heritage Empire IPA. Very smooth, and with a more subtle lot of hops than I was expecting, I think. Nice. We didn't nip upstairs to the Crown's beer festival, but that's still on tomorrow, if any of you are heading to the food festival and feel that it's a bit light on beer 

Lancaster Brewery were there, but still don't have their Amber in bottles, or at least, not at this festival, so I didn't stop - it was on one of the pumps they had though, so that's worth a visit if you've not tried that.

I also didn't get to stop at Hafod, sadly, whose "Hopper" was a bit of a highlight last year.

Food wise, Reeseheath's mature cheshire cheese is bloody excellent - and only £5 for three (you can mix and match with their also nice mature cheddar too). I can also recommend the salted caramel brownies from the first marquee.


----------



## User482 (5 Sep 2015)

srw said:


> I've just had a bottle of 6.2% Meantime chocolate porter, and unlike most beer with extra ingredients (like the bottle of chestnut beer I had earlier) you can tell there's another ingredient in there.


Most beers I've tried with extra ingredients taste like beer, except worse.
I've just moved on to a Marston's IPA. Pretty un IPA-like.


----------



## srw (5 Sep 2015)

User482 said:


> Most beers I've tried with extra ingredients taste like beer, except worse.
> I've just moved on to a Marston's IPA. Pretty un IPA-like.


IIRC, Marston's IPA tastes like proper beer, not like the shitty over-hopped nonsense that sells under the hyper-trendy IPA label since the yanks decided that proper beer need to be made STRONGER! and NASTY!


----------



## User482 (5 Sep 2015)

srw said:


> IIRC, Marston's IPA tastes like proper beer, not like the shitty over-hopped nonsense that sells under the hyper-trendy IPA label since the yanks decided that proper beer need to be made STRONGER! and NASTY!


It tastes a little weak and bitter. And you say you like it? Hmm.


----------



## rich p (6 Sep 2015)

This saison was a fresh, herby, peppery tasty delight.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Sep 2015)

Post gardening beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Sep 2015)

rich p said:


> This saison was a fresh, herby, peppery tasty delight.
> 
> View attachment 102862



You've been let loose on a whole bag of Tyrells?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Sep 2015)

Inspired by our rich I've bust open a saison, it's extremely good. Frothed over when opened so it's quite lively, it's yeasty and fruity, I'm not a saisonist so I'm not sure how this compares but it's good enough that I fancy trying a few others. I noticed M&S have a saison in their craft range so I'll pick one of those up.


----------



## User169 (6 Sep 2015)

Post half marathon recovery drink. A lovely US pale ale - lots of bready malt flavor up front and restrained piney hops with a hint of marmalade in the finish. Cans are the way to go!


----------



## User169 (6 Sep 2015)

rich p said:


> This saison was a fresh, herby, peppery tasty delight.
> 
> View attachment 102862



Nice! I'd love to try that, but Stone isn't easy to find here. I think they're building a new brewery in Berlin to get more of their beer into Europe.


----------



## User169 (6 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Post gardening beer.
> 
> View attachment 102863



I really liked that - such a good brew. When I logged it on untapped, I got a thumbs up from Hook Norton. High five!


----------



## Aperitif (6 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Post half marathon recovery drink. A lovely US pale ale - lots of bready malt flavor up front and restrained piney hops with a hint of marmalade in the finish. Cans are the way to go!
> 
> View attachment 102874


I dislike half marathons...so many small glasses to lift and put down. Give me pints any day.


----------



## rich p (6 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Nice! I'd love to try that, but Stone isn't easy to find here. I think they're building a new brewery in Berlin to get more of their beer into Europe.


First time I'd seen it in our local offie. I thought it had a ginger tang but nobody else noticed it, so...

...they're all wrong!


----------



## theclaud (6 Sep 2015)




----------



## theclaud (6 Sep 2015)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Sep 2015)

Have you seen there's a weirdo trying to hide behind a glass of beer?


----------



## theclaud (6 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Have you seen there's a weirdo trying to hide behind a glass of beer?


foxtrot oscar


----------



## rvw (6 Sep 2015)

srw said:


> I should report to the beer thread that I've just received a photo from TC of my best beloved drinking wine.
> 
> I expect better of her.


No you don't. You have known me long enough!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Sep 2015)

10-4

Young's Special that London Ale


----------



## User169 (6 Sep 2015)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 102886



Good beer that. My neighbour told me told me a grizzly story about his nanny who came from Poperinge. She was euthanized by her husband who, being a butcher, slit her throat. 

Arent you in Ieper? Do they have anything from De Struise on the beer menu? Oostvleteren's only just up the road!


----------



## Aperitif (6 Sep 2015)

rvw said:


> No you don't. You have known me long enough!


You'll be expecting better of each other 'ere long...start a Mother's Ruin thread!


----------



## theclaud (6 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Good beer that. My neighbour told me told me a grizzly story about his nanny who came from Poperinge. She was euthanized by her husband who, being a butcher, slit her throat.
> 
> Arent you in Ieper? Do they have anything from De Struise on the beer menu? Oostvleteren's only just up the road!



No, we have tried nearly all the beer on the menu. I'll look out for it at elevenses. We go to Bruges tomorrow and will have a bit more time to find things. Any tips?


----------



## theclaud (6 Sep 2015)

User said:


> I can only apologise for my dining companion's intemperate language.



Cheeky twirly-bearded twit.

Mod edit to tone down the language.


----------



## User169 (6 Sep 2015)

theclaud said:


> No, we have tried nearly all the beer on the menu. I'll look out for it at elevenses. We go to Bruges tomorrow and will have a bit more time to find things. Any tips?



De Kelk...

https://www.facebook.com/cafedekelk?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## rich p (6 Sep 2015)

User said:


> Twit? That doesn't sound like you, are you drinking?


Superfluous 'w'


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Sep 2015)

Grapefruit beery goodness.

PS: @rich p , Geuze is Dutch for nasty


----------



## nickyboy (7 Sep 2015)

Popped into the Red Lion Finsbury Circus and had a couple of these


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Sep 2015)




----------



## Aperitif (7 Sep 2015)

I noticed some bad news as I wandered along Kentish Town Road the other day...a pub had shut. (Probs they realised that the clientele were mummified...)
Anyway, every cloud having a silver lining...



This is diametrically opposite work. And will save a walk around the corner to the other refuge:


----------



## Aperitif (7 Sep 2015)

^ The above is a 'flag' for a future "Tour de Northlondres" for the esteemed crew (+ nickyboy) as it is only a short walk downhill to the Lock...and food, followed by another stroll to Chateau Brewdog in Camden.
From this:




to this:


----------



## theclaud (7 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> De Kelk...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/cafedekelk?ref=ts&fref=ts



Closed!


----------



## User169 (7 Sep 2015)

theclaud said:


> Closed!
> View attachment 103045



Arsepipes! Still no need to pee on the doorstep though!


----------



## theclaud (7 Sep 2015)

No Plan B, so just winging it...


----------



## theclaud (7 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Arsepipes! Still no need to pee on the doorstep though!


Hellevoetsluis tomorrow! Any ideas?


----------



## Aperitif (7 Sep 2015)

theclaud said:


> Closed!
> View attachment 103045


Closed doesn't mean 'depute the one with the biggest angst about helmets to look within', does it?


----------



## User169 (7 Sep 2015)

theclaud said:


> No Plan B, so just winging it...
> 
> View attachment 103046
> View attachment 103047
> View attachment 103048



Like the look of that Prearis - not seen that before - lovely glass too.


----------



## User169 (7 Sep 2015)

theclaud said:


> Hellevoetsluis tomorrow! Any ideas?



Only ever ridden through it early on a Sunday morning. Go somewhere semi-civilized like Rotterdam!


----------



## User169 (7 Sep 2015)

I'm in Munich. 

Allagash Dubbel on tap. Bizarre!

Have got a Riegele BierManufaktur Simco3 (the Germans are such romantics) take out which is just stuependously good - it's like alcoholic marmalade - a complete triumph!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Sep 2015)

theclaud said:


> Hellevoetsluis tomorrow! Any ideas?



As to what else is shut?


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> As to what else is shut?


TC's buff is Shut(t)


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2015)

Is the boycott of Thornbridge over?
The Chiron, spicy citrus, refreshing.
And a Marble gingery offering. Slightly contrived but on a late sunny summer evening, it's perfect.


----------



## User482 (8 Sep 2015)

Looks more blond than ginger...


----------



## User169 (9 Sep 2015)

Heineken buys 50% stake in Lagunitas..

http://www.adweek.com/news/advertis...neken-deal-marks-end-its-startup-phase-166766


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Heineken buys 50% stake in Lagunitas..
> 
> http://www.adweek.com/news/advertis...neken-deal-marks-end-its-startup-phase-166766



"There are many great international brewers, but there is only one Heineken."


----------



## srw (9 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I'm in Munich.
> 
> Allagash Dubbel on tap. Bizarre!
> 
> Have got a Riegele BierManufaktur Simco3 (the Germans are such romantics) take out which is just stuependously good - it's like alcoholic marmalade - a complete triumph!


Wovon? I'm regularly in Munich and have never found anything beyond the usual Weissbier and Dunkelweiss. Which are nice, but always taste the same no matter which brewery they come from.


----------



## User169 (9 Sep 2015)

srw said:


> Wovon? I'm regularly in Munich and have never found anything beyond the usual Weissbier and Dunkelweiss. Which are nice, but always taste the same no matter which brewery they come from.



Tap House - Camba Bavaria on Rosenheimerstrasse. 5 min walk from Rosenheimerplatz or Oostbahnhof.


----------



## srw (9 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Tap House - Camba Bavaria on Rosenheimerstrasse. 5 min walk from Rosenheimerplatz or Oostbahnhof.


Hmmmm...

My usual hotel is the Hilton Munich Park, because the office is in Schwabing. That's a heck of a journey for a beer.


----------



## GM (9 Sep 2015)

The boy has just come back from Antwerp with this little lot. Not bad for 30euros.........


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Sep 2015)

Great haul, except for the geuze...


----------



## User169 (9 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Great haul, except for the geuze...


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Sep 2015)

rich p said:


> Is the boycott of Thornbridge over?
> The Chiron, spicy citrus, refreshing.
> And a Marble gingery offering. Slightly contrived but on a late sunny summer evening, it's perfect.
> View attachment 103137
> ...


Love a nice ginger (and that goes for the beer too!)! The Marble was on at the Grasmere Guzzler last week, though my favourite was probably the Ilkley Mayan (Chipotle chocolate stout),which will definitely warm your innards if you're wandering on the wiley,windy moors.


----------



## theclaud (10 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Tap House - Camba Bavaria on Rosenheimerstrasse. 5 min walk from Rosenheimerplatz or Oostbahnhof.


You still in Munich, DP? Fridays idling about in Utrecht this afternoon. @User is insisting we go for a beer - whatever next?! Any tips?


----------



## User169 (10 Sep 2015)

theclaud said:


> You still in Munich, DP? Fridays idling about in Utrecht this afternoon. @User is insisting we go for a beer - whatever next?! Any tips?



Back in NL now.

Utrecht is quite a nice place for drinking. Two top venues (IMO) are Drie Dorstige Herten and Cafe Derat. Former usually has a good selection of local beer on tap, but the owner can be a bit of a challenge. Derat has a smaller tap selection, but a much more"gezellig" atmosphere (and canned Beavertown recently!). They are quite close to each other and an easy walk/cycle from the centre, but they don't do food if you're looking to eat as well.

http://wordpress.cafederat.nl
http://www.dedriedorstigeherten.nl

Cafe Belgie Is more central and Berts Bierhuis is excellent for takeouts.

If you fancy meeting up, let me know and I'll see if I can leave work a bit early.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Sep 2015)

Be wary of going on the lash with DP, TC, if you want anything to do with a bicycle in the following 48 hours.


----------



## theclaud (10 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Back in NL now.
> 
> Utrecht is quite a nice place for drinking. Two top venues (IMO) are Drie Dorstige Herten and Cafe Derat. Former usually has a good selection of local beer on tap, but the owner can be a bit of a challenge. Derat has a smaller tap selection, but a much more"gezellig" atmosphere (and canned Beavertown recently!). They are quite close to each other and an easy walk/cycle from the centre, but they don't do food if you're looking to eat as well.
> 
> ...


Would be great to see you. Will PM you my mobile no.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Sep 2015)

theclaud said:


> Would be great to see you. Will PM you my mobile no.


Watch out DP. There will be at least three. They will be thirsty. It will be dear. Dedreidorsttigeherten indeed! Have fun. (Don't be put off by your bad 'CC' experience at Hook Norton folly.)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Sep 2015)




----------



## User169 (10 Sep 2015)

In the Drie Dorstige Herten, but with no way of contacting TC et al. Phone is knacked and I'm on my laptop!


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> In the Drie Dorstige Herten, but with no way of contacting TC et al. Phone is knacked and I'm on my laptop!


I could txt her?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Sep 2015)

Tell her DP's furious.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Sep 2015)

Text me a beer please, Rich


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Sep 2015)

I bought some bargain Fuller's 1845 today, 4 for £6, but then managed to smash one, I've done the sums and it's still a bargain but not quite the bargain it was originally. I might have to drink one as consolation.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Sep 2015)

Surely it is better to drink them all - much cheaper.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Sep 2015)

You're only right, the more you drink the bigger the saving and the better sense the maths make too.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Sep 2015)

Am I the only one to find the shortening of @Delftse Post name to "DP" somewhat disconcerting?

Those crazy, sexually liberated Dutchies


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Sep 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Am I the only one to find the shortening of @Delftse Post name to "DP" somewhat disconcerting?
> 
> Those crazy, sexually liberated Dutchies



Whatsa DP, NB?


----------



## nickyboy (10 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Whatsa DP, NB?



Can't bring myself to post a link, probably get a ban if I did!

Google is your friend


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Sep 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Can't bring myself to post a link, probably get a ban if I did!
> 
> Google is your friend



Thought it was Dorothy Perkins at first but I think I know the one you mean now.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (10 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Whatsa DP, NB?



Is DP not PC?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Sep 2015)

Fuller's 1845, it's one of that London's finest.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Sep 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Can't bring myself to post a link, probably get a ban if I did!
> 
> Google is your friend


Wimp! 
Changing the subject, I just booked some cheap Eurostar tickets for The Salon des vins des Vignerons Indépendants (but I didn't book a billet for 'Des') at Port de Versailles. 
I had to take wine whilst executing this affairs, and felt quite exhausted after getting all my on-linery sorted out.
To alleviate said exhaustion, I resorted to a dessert beer, and, being an idle slob, used a (given free) Salon glass...just to see if the 'nose' was any better. (It wasn't - it's still big and red).
Nice, malty full-flavour beer to follow a Fleurie...


----------



## User169 (11 Sep 2015)

Lovely night out meeting the various Friday's peeps!!


----------



## theclaud (11 Sep 2015)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Sep 2015)




----------



## theclaud (11 Sep 2015)

Choosing a beer to bring back for 3BM.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Sep 2015)

Three glasses of draught Mikkeller Black Hole (13.1%) last evening in cph. On an empty stomach.

I should probs have stopped at two but the company was convivial and the conversation interesting and it is only about the third or fourth time I've gone to the pub after work in four months.

The ride home was interesting, and I felt thirsty so I had to have the Thisted Bryghus Porter that was in the fridge. And then I fell asleep before finishing my dinner!


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Sep 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Wimp!
> Changing the subject, I just booked some cheap Eurostar tickets for The Salon des vins des Vignerons Indépendants (but I didn't book a billet for 'Des') at Port de Versailles.
> I had to take wine whilst executing this affairs, and felt quite exhausted after getting all my on-linery sorted out.
> To alleviate said exhaustion, I resorted to a dessert beer, and, being an idle slob, used a (given free) Salon glass...just to see if the 'nose' was any better. (It wasn't - it's still big and red).
> Nice, malty full-flavour beer to follow a Fleurie...


Nice bottle opener!

Tesco Revisionist Craft Lager (5% abv)





Just one glass, as my usual drinking partner was poorly  

This is slightly thin, but with a nice bitter taste that the label describes as "Orangey". The citrus is there, but I think it's more of an aftertaste, personally - a nicely refreshing beer with a powerful bitter aftertaste, and a main taste that seems like a mix of floral/herb/citrus notes. Not bad at all, and of course, the usual keen Revisionist pricing.

Mrs M says: "Urrgh, I feel awful." [1]


[1] NB: The picture is part of a backlog of intended Beer thread posts accumulated during a stay in Wales. I'm pleased to report that Mrs M was back on top beer reviewing form within a week, such is her fearsomely strong constitution.


----------



## srw (11 Sep 2015)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 103362


Fridays drinking halves? What is the world coming to?


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Sep 2015)

Orangey marmaladey beery goodness


----------



## User169 (11 Sep 2015)

srw said:


> Fridays drinking halves? What is the world coming to?



They were quite strong!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> They were quite strong!



I expect the filthy swines hadn't washed all week.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Sep 2015)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Sep 2015)

This stuff might be made by 'The Man' but by freak it's good, really good. And rich said it was OK.


----------



## jongooligan (11 Sep 2015)

Been without a connection for a while so just catching up. Why are we boycotting Thornbridge? What makes them 'the man'?


----------



## theclaud (11 Sep 2015)

jongooligan said:


> Been without a connection for a while so just catching up. Why are we boycotting Thornbridge? What makes them 'the man'?


Can't remember exactly but they are definitely MAHOOSIVE NOBBERS. Lovely beer tho.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Sep 2015)

I've edited my post, see above for better explanation.


----------



## Moon bunny (12 Sep 2015)

I have been buying the beer for our forthcoming trip to Boston, Mass. Several of Hopping Hare, some of local town breweries.


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Sep 2015)

theclaud said:


> ... Lovely beer tho.


Yep 

Very unsporting of them, really. If they'd make more uninspired, watery dreck, I'd find the boycott much easier to uphold, personally.

(Although I've had no Thornbridge since the Jaipur, back upthread.)


----------



## theclaud (12 Sep 2015)




----------



## srw (12 Sep 2015)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 103521


Do I recognise that top and watch-strap?


----------



## User169 (12 Sep 2015)

Spanish vanilla RIS. Vanillas well over the top.


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Sep 2015)

Urban Wheat (Goose Island, 4.2% abv)






A funny one, this - it's tasty, but insubstantial. A fair bit of biscuit in the first taste, a little bit of freshness over that, and then a slight bitterness. Not a lot of aftertaste to it, which I think makes it hard to get a handle on just what's in there.

Light, but not bland, I think, is the best I can come up with. At a,lower abv, it would be an excellent session beer.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Sep 2015)

FFF Brewery mild - Pressed Rat and Warthog, a comedy name so I'd normally steer clear however I was at the brewery so it would have been rude not to. Started off a bit thin but shaped up ok once it settled down, only a 3.8% so it's working hard to be a decent beer, ok flavour and a surprisingly robust finish.


----------



## User169 (12 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> This stuff might be made by 'The Man' but by freak it's good, really good. And rich said it was OK.
> 
> View attachment 103462



They've just opened a new pub in NL! In Den Bosch of all places. Soft opening for now, but full opening in the next week or two.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> They've just opened a new pub in NL! In Den Bosch of all places. Soft opening for now, but full opening in the next week or two.



Is Den Bosch a shïtehole? You could go along and be King Scab.


----------



## Spartak (12 Sep 2015)

Had a couple of these after finishing today's Ronde Picarde Sportif at Eaucourt.


----------



## Spartak (12 Sep 2015)

rich p said:


> I was told by the landlord of a boozer in Derbyshire that Doombar is the biggest selling draught bitter in England these days - taking over from Marston's Pedigree.
> Dunno if it's true but it's what I tell everyone.



I first tried Doom Bar in a pub on Bodmin Moor !


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Sep 2015)

Yumtus


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Sep 2015)

I'm going to be in Berlin the week after next... does anyone have any recommendations for great places to drink?


----------



## User169 (13 Sep 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I'm going to be in Berlin the week after next... does anyone have any recommendations for great places to drink?



Vagabund in Wedding - microbrewery run by a couple of guys from the U.S. 
Hopfenreich in Kreuzberg - good tap selection, usually with a few German craft brews. 

Both can be a bit hipsterish, but are pretty friendly nevertheless.


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2015)

In deep Portugal. The best I can find in the local shops. It's dark and sweet and malty. Better than the usual rubbish at least...they're my monkey nuts...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Sep 2015)

cyclechat's very own Robert Mapplethorpe.


----------



## User169 (13 Sep 2015)

Gose from Westbrook. Very salty, a bit sour with a hint of coriander. Lovely!


----------



## Elybazza61 (13 Sep 2015)

Tonight I shall be enjoying a nice bottle of Bath Ales Gem


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Vagabund in Wedding - microbrewery run by a couple of guys from the U.S.
> Hopfenreich in Kreuzberg - good tap selection, usually with a few German craft brews.
> 
> Both can be a bit hipsterish, but are pretty friendly nevertheless.



Excellent, thank-you, I don't think the hipster thing will be a problem, since I got called a 'hipster professor' the other day...


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Sep 2015)

Had loads of different beers this weekend...sound


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Sep 2015)

Buy 6 from M&S get 25% off, always happy to support a beer drinking initiative.






First up a saison from Adnams, lovely crisp and zesty stuff!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Sep 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Excellent, thank-you, I don't think the hipster thing will be a problem, since I got called a 'hipster professor' the other day...


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Sep 2015)

That mosaic is a nice pa


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Sep 2015)

Another @Delftse Post beer, poured with a @Crackle head. Black Rye IPA, it's kind of a cross between a black IPA and a porter. It's good stuff, all the right rich roast taste and a great bitter finish. Marvellous.


----------



## Crackle (13 Sep 2015)

That head is well within tolerance.


----------



## theclaud (13 Sep 2015)

Got a hunch I'm not their target market. Good tho, and on special...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Sep 2015)

They also do one called Spannered Thesp.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Sep 2015)

theclaud said:


> Got a hunch I'm not their target market. Good tho, and on special...
> View attachment 103683



Ackshly tc, have you read the blurb on the bottle, from memory it's complete and utter friggin tripe?


----------



## theclaud (13 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ackshly tc, have you read the blurb on the bottle, from memory it's complete and utter friggin tripe?


Yes. It is indeed cobblers. The clue is also on the bottle, where it says 'Anley Ales of Finchhampstead, trading as Siren Craft Brewing'.


----------



## John the Monkey (14 Sep 2015)

theclaud said:


> Got a hunch I'm not their target market. Good tho, and on special...


They also do what they call a "Quarter IPA" - about 2 and a bit percent abv, but jolly tasty - a nice alternative to bland or overly strong "session" beers.

Please, no one find out that they are actually gerbil strangling swines, as I'd quite like not to have to boycott them.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Gose from Westbrook. Very salty, a bit sour with a hint of coriander. Lovely!
> 
> View attachment 103610


Lovely photo- nice size too!


----------



## vernon (14 Sep 2015)

My beer cap collection from my summer hols


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Sep 2015)

64 beers, lightweight...


----------



## vernon (14 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> 64 beers, lightweight...



Then there's the bag of three hundred duplicates....


----------



## vernon (14 Sep 2015)

Messages on the underside of beer caps


----------



## Spartak (15 Sep 2015)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Sep 2015)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 103854



Yumtus or poopy?


----------



## Aperitif (15 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yumtus or poopy?


Middle class language. (Brewed in 'Oxfordshire' is a bit suspicious too...)

I worked all weekend, but I managed/ was supplied a couple of beers...very amenable patrons! Must find the photos...


----------



## nickyboy (15 Sep 2015)

I can resist everything except temptation

Went to the local poncy beer emporium to buy some typical local stuff for a Malaysian guy I'm meeting tomorrow afternoon in that there Laaandan. So tomorrow morning I shall be carrying with me on the train the following:

Marble Chocolate Porter (Manchester)
Marble Lagonda IPA (Manchester)
Here be Monsters Red Fury (Holmfirth)

Got a feeling that I may need to replenish before I meet him


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Sep 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Middle class language. (Brewed in 'Oxfordshire' is a bit suspicious too...)



Made by Wychwood, they're from Witney, funny bunch over that way.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Made by Wychwood, they're from Witney, funny bunch over that way.


Oh...that's OK then - it's safe to drink.
Anyway, being offered beer at work isn't normal (I'm neither a Northern Nomad languishing in London, nor a plywood purveyor with a penchant... )
So I was surprised to be given a bottle of Champion. Never tasted before but, to coin a phrase 'very nice' as it was bitter, but sweet. Couldn't drink loads of it although one wasn't enough...I was hungry late into the afternoon. (And I was expecting something like a Becks etc!)





And then, having expressed appreciation for the flavoursome brew, I got this on Sunday. "Yes madam, I'm available for work next week too...will you be going shopping?"




And that's work? About time I found happiness.
Right, off to joust with the lorries and the mobile media slobs in London now...reality strikes back.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Sep 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Oh...that's OK then - it's safe to drink.
> Anyway, being offered beer at work isn't normal (I'm neither a Northern Nomad languishing in London, nor a plywood purveyor with a penchant... )
> So I was surprised to be given a bottle of Champion. Never tasted before but, to coin a phrase 'very nice' as it was bitter, but sweet. Couldn't drink loads of it although one wasn't enough...I was hungry late into the afternoon. (And I was expecting something like a Becks etc!)
> View attachment 103909
> ...



I like Champion, it's quite strong though so best not to down too many, it's moving into barley wine territory I rec.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I like Champion, it's quite strong though so best not to down too many, it's moving into barley wine territory I rec.


Yes - surprisingly strong - but I was only offered the one  Have you tried the cocoa psycho stuff from Brewdog?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Sep 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Yes - surprisingly strong - but I was only offered the one  Have you tried the cocoa psycho stuff from Brewdog?



Yes, tried that in the Brewdog bar in Newcastle, pet - it's fabulous stuff.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yes, tried that in the Brewdog bar in Newcastle, pet - it's fabulous stuff.


Ah, good man. Next AGM will be held in Camden satellite then. No need to move as there is a kitchen on site. Just drink, pass out, wake up, eat, drink...try and catch a train. Tactical Nuclear Penguin might need negotiation too...


----------



## Aperitif (16 Sep 2015)

Looks like all the rough stuff is going to come from one bladder if all goes to plan for the Busch whackers...





Photograph: David Jones/PA


----------



## nickyboy (16 Sep 2015)

An update............I managed to resist my beer gift (mainly cos the train was at 6am), boo

In the meeting was a guy whom, it turns out, is the owner of Isle of Wight's biggest brewery, Goddards. So we had a nice chat about the pros and cons of chocolate malt and bottle conditioning, rather than the reason we were invited to the meeting, hooray


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Sep 2015)

Been told i watching Dr Foster...
so i said I'll have a beer then and rebel....


----------



## Aperitif (16 Sep 2015)

meta lon said:


> Been told i watching Dr Foster...
> so i said I'll have a beer then and rebel....
> 
> View attachment 104008


'Peachy' eh?
Packaging backdrop's slack... Flippin' Nora (as strong as it can get on the 'Beer' thread) - it's wet out there.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Sep 2015)

More booze news from 守护者


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Sep 2015)

Aperitif said:


> 'Peachy' eh?
> Packaging backdrop's slack... Flippin' Nora (as strong as it can get on the 'Beer' thread) - it's wet out there.



im a big fan of this Badgers bottled beer.this peachy is er well peachy..
i think the golden champion is my favorite ..atm but tangle foot is in the range too..


----------



## nickyboy (17 Sep 2015)

Aperitif said:


> More booze news from 守护者



There is an apocryphal story that a 5* hotel in Dong Guang (a city in southern China) has sales of Chateau Petrus every year greater than the Chateau's total production

Fake expensive brand alcohol in China is endemic. Hence I drink the beer (too cheap to be worth counterfeiting)


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Sep 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Hence I drink the beer (too cheap to be worth counterfeiting)


In one of my other tiresome affectations (fountain pens) it's been found that lowly stuff like the Hero 616 (an inexpensive, but rather good fountain pen that typically sells at £5ish for 10) is frequently counterfeited. The margins must be small, but their cheapness doesn't seem to stop them being faked.

(This concludes today's possibly irrelevant thread derailment).


----------



## Aperitif (17 Sep 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> In one of my other tiresome affectations (fountain pens) it's been found that lowly stuff like the Hero 616 (an inexpensive, but rather good fountain pen that typically sells at £5ish for 10) is frequently counterfeited. The margins must be small, but their cheapness doesn't seem to stop them being faked.
> 
> (This concludes today's possibly irrelevant thread derailment).


Not a derailment at all JtM. You're just talking 'small beer' that's all. Write on brother...now that's derailment!


----------



## User169 (17 Sep 2015)

Duvel are running a promo - bike tool with a six pack..


----------



## Aperitif (17 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Duvel are running a promo - *bike tool with a six pack*..


Sounds like the fitter members of this forum.



Delftse Post said:


> *Duvel* are running a promo - bike tool with a *six pack*..


Sounds like the rest...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Sep 2015)

From a deepest Cheshire pub, a pint of Weetwood Eastgate, an amber ale brewed with cascade hops, quite a sweet flavour and finish - nice beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Duvel are running a promo - bike tool with a six pack..
> 
> View attachment 104059



Seems to be lacking a bottle opener - tactical error. I still want one though. And the beer.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Sep 2015)

Nice photo - makes me want a 50cl or so...
It's a 4.2% - so you're in for a session...


> *Eastgate Ale* is a golden beer brewed especially for the Centenary of Chester’s famous Eastgate clock.
> 
> The fruity foretaste is followed by a mellow acceptable finish of hops.








Ignore all the 'McGintys' wandering around underneath...this is the Eastgate clock. The nice thing with this beer is that you always want seconds...it's gone in minutes and you get clockfaced after too many.


----------



## User169 (17 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Seems to be lacking a bottle opener - tactical error. I still want one though. And the beer.



Just had a special trip out to the supermarket and they don't have the bally things!


----------



## srw (17 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Duvel are running a promo - bike tool with a six pack..
> 
> View attachment 104059


Are you taking claims?


----------



## rich p (18 Sep 2015)

Lunch by the bleedin' Adur. Crab salad and a dead pony Lovely.


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Sep 2015)

rich p almost said:


> Crab salad and dead pony



Thanks for photo clarification


----------



## Aperitif (18 Sep 2015)

rich p said:


> Lunch by the bleedin' Adur. Crab salad and a dead pony Lovely.
> 
> View attachment 104161


Talk pony, drink pony...looks like your horse was led to water and it made you drink, Rich. Excellent! Try it again.


----------



## User169 (18 Sep 2015)

Autumns on its way...


----------



## User169 (18 Sep 2015)

User said:


> Any good?



Not managed to find one yet.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Sep 2015)

Keepin' summer alive


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Sep 2015)

My beer post from the pub was my 29 at crib, ive bought a tenner's worth of euro millions..
out for the rugby in a bit..more beer..


----------



## User169 (18 Sep 2015)

Autumn strikes back.


----------



## User169 (18 Sep 2015)

User said:


> The beer?



Well if the bike tool is as good as the beer..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Sep 2015)

Summer stealth bomb - Ka-Boom!!!!







Ackshly this is really nice.


----------



## User169 (18 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Summer stealth bomb - Ka-Boom!!!!
> 
> View attachment 104202
> 
> ...



Just tried their mild!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Just tried their mild!



I know you though No1 was better but I'm not so sure, if I had another bottle I could confirm for sure.


----------



## User169 (18 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I know you though No1 was better but I'm not so sure, if I had another bottle I could confirm for sure.



All gone! I can do you some #3.


----------



## Aperitif (18 Sep 2015)

"Are you ready, team?"
"Are you ready beer?"
zzzzz at this point, reception got a bit 'crackley' ...due to excitement. Doh.




Sainos London Porter...thirst quenching after a rapid ride out. Bon match!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Sep 2015)

Chilli rice crackers?


----------



## Aperitif (18 Sep 2015)

Yes. Thank goodness for a sister with taste.
It must have been the beer because the next pour decanted all over my jeans...apart from the cursing, I was glad that my sister has hair still, as I was able to dry off - with assistance from the Half Time Alex in her bedroom.


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2015)

Well, I'm not sure what to say. My lovely s-i-l has arrived with a collaborative effort from Fyne beer and Wild ales. Cucumber, mint with brettanomyces yeast. It was a bit of a shock - tasty, refreshing with a slight sourness but it's growing on me. Late summer quaff @ 3% so you can drink as many as you like and still drive home

I suspect it will be more up DP's strade than 3BM's


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Sep 2015)

Abdominal Stoneman (Lymestone Brewery 7% abv)




Quite a bit of rich sweetness, some biscuity malt, and a bunch of bitter, almost sour hops. The hops dominate into the aftertaste. I like this one, although these high abv brews are a bit out of the usual run of things for me.

Mrs M says "I like this one."


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Abdominal Stoneman (Lymestone Brewery 7% abv)
> View attachment 104299
> 
> Quite a bit of rich sweetness, some biscuity malt, and a bunch of bitter, almost sour hops. The hops dominate into the aftertaste. I like this one, although these high abv brews are a bit out of the usual run of things for me.
> ...


She's becoming a bit verbose ...


----------



## GM (19 Sep 2015)

At the Kings Arms in Bethnal Green enjoying a Cantillon Zwanze Wild Brussels Stout.


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Abdominal Stoneman (Lymestone Brewery 7% abv)
> View attachment 104299
> 
> Quite a bit of rich sweetness, some biscuity malt, and a bunch of bitter, almost sour hops. The hops dominate into the aftertaste. I like this one, although these high abv brews are a bit out of the usual run of things for me.
> ...


The names of the new beers these days are a sub-editors wánk-fest! @smutchin


----------



## smutchin (19 Sep 2015)

I'm in York today, uni open day. Saw some fine looking hostelries in the city but didn't get a chance to try any of them. Did manage to pick up one of the local(ish) brews to enjoy back at the travelodge though...






As Mrs the Monkey would say, "Very nice."

I'm really hoping the boy gets the grades he needs to get in so I have an excuse to come back and try more of the local wares.


----------



## User169 (19 Sep 2015)

thegreenman said:


> View attachment 104314
> 
> At the Kings Arms in Bethnal Green enjoying a Cantillon Zwanze Wild Brussels Stout.



Well jel!


----------



## srw (20 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Well if the bike tool is as good as the beer..


Then it's a truly mediocre bike tool - but it's so strong that it'll never break.


----------



## srw (20 Sep 2015)

Friday night pre-ride sharpener: it was a Pizza Express, so it was a couple of large bottles of Peroni to wash down the carbonara pizza.

Saturday morning post-ride relaxant: it was the Mumbles' finest Italian restaurant, so spurning the FYP on offer I luxuriated in a bottle of Newky Brown. TC and User482 were unimpressed (honestly, it's poor stuff, but it's still more drinkable than FYP on top of breakfast). I very kindly pointed out to them that bottles labelled "London Pride" were also on offer - but whatever it was it wasn't Pride. Pride is reddish-brown and lightly pétillante. This was orange and fizzy - Irn-Bru perhaps. It also tasted of pish. So I had a couple of pints of Guinness. I'm sure the draft stuff used to be stronger than 3.5%.

I now expect the pair of piss-heads to regale us with tales of the varieties of highly-hopped and highly complex real ales they had over lunch.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Sep 2015)

thegreenman said:


> View attachment 104314
> 
> At the Kings Arms in Bethnal Green enjoying a Cantillon Zwanze Wild Brussels Stout.



I usually have Brussels Stouts with Christmas dinner.


----------



## GM (20 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I usually have Brussels Stouts with Christmas dinner.





Confession time.... I know I've no taste but I thought it was vile, if it was yellow and fizzy then it would have got the thumbs up. The boy thought it was excellent though and was worth the wait.


----------



## User169 (20 Sep 2015)

thegreenman said:


> *Confession time.... I know I've no taste but I thought it was vile, *if it was yellow and fizzy then it would have got the thumbs up. The boy thought it was excellent though and was worth the wait.


----------



## GM (20 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


>



I know, I know... The boy and wifey take the mick out me for not having a good taste in beers. In fact the boy liked it so much him and wifey have gone back for seconds!


----------



## User169 (20 Sep 2015)

Wild Beer Co. cans. All very nice, but very much on the hoppy side.


----------



## User169 (20 Sep 2015)

Beer from that Wales!!


----------



## User169 (20 Sep 2015)

This is right up my strasse!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Sep 2015)

Lowland Glen Amber by Harviestoun and flogged by that M&S. Nice stuff, our little mouse friend doesn't get a look in though.


----------



## rich p (20 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> This is right up my strasse!
> 
> View attachment 104394


Another candidate for the Upschitt Kriek range.


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I usually have Brussels Stouts with Christmas dinner.


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> ....our little mouse friend doesn't get a look in though.


I wonder if that explains why he always looks so cross?


----------



## nickyboy (21 Sep 2015)

srw said:


> . Pride is reddish-brown and lightly *pétillante.* .



I don't come to the beer thread to have my vocab extended so fark off with your fancy French words. What's wrong with "fizzy" or, at a push "carbonated"?

(actually I had to google this word so either I'm a bit thick or it's _proper _pretentious)


----------



## theclaud (21 Sep 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I don't come to the beer thread to have my vocab extended so fark off with your fancy French words. What's wrong with "fizzy" or, at a push "carbonated"?
> 
> (actually I had to google this word so either I'm a bit thick or it's _proper _pretentious)


I'm with @srw on this one. There's more than one kind of fizzy.


----------



## nickyboy (21 Sep 2015)

theclaud said:


> I'm with @srw on this one. There's more than one kind of fizzy.



You can do one as well


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Sep 2015)

nickyboy said:


> You can do one as well



Grumpton!


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Sep 2015)

I'm with @nickyboy - you can all feck off with all your fancy foreign words.

the beer was obviously frizzanté


----------



## Aperitif (21 Sep 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I don't come to the beer thread to have my vocab extended so fark off with your fancy French words. What's wrong with "fizzy" or, at a push "carbonated"?
> 
> (actually I had to google this word so either I'm a bit thick or it's _proper _pretentious)


We'll all be talking bulles soon enough. By the way, as this thread is getting a bit serious about its bulles,it is important to remember not to wash your empties in a dishwasher but to use gentle soapy water etc. Unless you want to drink soapy water, in which case drink some of DP's geuzzy stuff!


----------



## rich p (21 Sep 2015)

nickyboy said:


> (actually I had to google this word so either I'm a bit thick or it's _proper _pretentious)



Are they mutually exclusive Nicky? 



MossCommuter said:


> the beer was obviously frizzanté



Gasato?


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Sep 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I don't come to the beer thread to have my vocab extended so fark off with your fancy French words. What's wrong with "fizzy" or, at a push "carbonated"?


I liked it. It brought back memories of holidaying in Epernay, and the local tourist board's "L'Ete Petillante" slogan.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Sep 2015)

Petty enough for you?


----------



## srw (21 Sep 2015)

theclaud said:


> I'm with @srw on this one. There's more than one kind of fizzy.


Quite. She may have lousy taste in beer, but her fizz-meter is discerning. I look at the pint in front of me (while waiting for @User to bring me some leather) and it has a champagne fizz - typical for a keg pint. A hand pulled pint is more like a young vinho Verde (in that way only). This "pride" was exactly like Irn Bru straight from the can


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Sep 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Petty enough for you?


I don't know. Just how crazy is that ant?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Sep 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Petty enough for you?



Dont forget Ant 'n' Dec. You can always remember which one's Ant as he actually looks like an ant.






Petty enough?


----------



## Aperitif (21 Sep 2015)

Hey! This thread could go all philosophical now,




and the silliness disappear. Oh - hang on a minute "0% alcohol"




Get Mrs JtM back here quick, to restore some sanity!


----------



## User482 (21 Sep 2015)

srw said:


> Quite. She may have lousy taste in beer, but her fizz-meter is discerning. I look at the pint in front of me (while waiting for @User to bring me some leather) and it has a champagne fizz - typical for a keg pint. A hand pulled pint is more like a young vinho Verde (in that way only). This "pride" was exactly like Irn Bru straight from the can


The problem with the Pride was that it was served fridge cold, which increases carbonation.


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Sep 2015)

Blimey. Crazy Ants.


----------



## User482 (21 Sep 2015)

Anyway, I'm currently drinking a Belgian _saison, _brewed by one of my work colleagues. It's excellent: fruity notes, just off dry and lightly hopped. More effervescent than pétillant, but it needs to warm up a degree or two.

Incidentally, the etymology of _pétillant _is interesting: it has the same middle French root as _petard, _derived from _peter_ which means to break wind.


----------



## nickyboy (21 Sep 2015)

User482 said:


> Incidentally, the etymology of _pétillant _is interesting: it has the same middle French root as _petard, _derived from _peter_ which means to break wind.



FFS, have I stumbled into an etymological conference or summat?

.....back to beer; I'm off to Sicily (Catania based) in a couple of weeks. Any tips regarding hostelries or beers to be tried?


----------



## Aperitif (21 Sep 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Blimey. Crazy Ants.


Mods. This thread is being de aled...by ped ants.


----------



## nickyboy (21 Sep 2015)

User said:


> Any old FYP for you.



Blimey, someone's sounding ant-sy


----------



## User482 (22 Sep 2015)

Time for the barley wine. A mere 12% ABV. Very malty, sweet, chocolate notes and no detectable hops, so @srw might like it. I'm not sure I do.


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2015)

Just back from the boozer after a quadruple pinter with some old beer chums.
I had the Firebird Pacific Gem which wasn't as nice as the last time I tried it. A bit TCP-ish. It was the best on offer so I manfully stuck at the task.
It was on draught.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Sep 2015)

rich p said:


> Just back from the boozer after a quadruple pinter with some old beer chums.
> I had the Firebird Pacific Gem which wasn't as nice as the last time I tried it. A bit TCP-ish. It was the best on offer so I manfully stuck at the task.
> It was on draught.


Were you trying to say 'TC pish' in your reportage there, Rich?


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Were you trying to say 'TC pish' in your reportage there, Rich?


A timely reminder that this is the Beer thread and not Tea-lite...


----------



## User169 (23 Sep 2015)

De Molen's beer festival this weekend. A pretty good looking line-up - this year's theme is "saison with something in it". Still time to jump on the ferry to Hook and then it's a shortish ride to Bodegraven.

http://brouwerijdemolen.nl/en/borefts-beerfestival/brewer-and-beers/


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> De Molen's beer festival this weekend. A pretty good looking line-up - this year's theme is "saison with something in it". Still time to jump on the ferry to Hook and then it's a shortish ride to Bodegraven.
> 
> http://brouwerijdemolen.nl/en/borefts-beerfestival/brewer-and-beers/



Plenty of imp stouts, barley wines and the like for folk what don't want their beer messed about with.

Watch out for hipsters...


----------



## User169 (23 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Plenty of imp stouts, barley wines and the like for folk what don't want their beer messed about with.
> 
> Watch out for hipsters...



Yep, something for everyone, unless boring brown beer is your thing. 

It better be good - I've had to turn down a ride with the Giant-Alpecin team to go.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Yep, something for everyone, unless boring brown beer is your thing.
> 
> It better be good - I've had to turn down a ride with the Giant-Alpecin team to go.



With that line up it'll be feckin brilliant!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Sep 2015)

I'm in Cambridge tonight, one of the colleges, I hope they've upped their game in the bar.


----------



## User169 (23 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm in Cambridge tonight, one of the colleges, I hope they've upped their game in the bar.



Teapots full of crappy port in my day!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Sep 2015)

Skands Porter this evening. I've three in the fridge and I'm checking out in the morning.


----------



## User169 (23 Sep 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Skands Porter this evening. I've three in the fridge and I'm checking out in the morning.



Have you visited the Mikkeller bars or Warpigs yet?!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Have you visited the Mikkeller bars or Warpigs yet?!


The Mikkeller is about 400m from the office front door. What a shame eh? Wonderful beer, dreadful service, the barmen determine who gets served according to looks, woeful seating arrangements but it is still just about warm enough after work to stand in the street. But the Imperial Stout makes cycling home down the cyclesnake a challenge. But well before the snake I only have to make a 50m detour to visit...

Warpigs. "You f*cked me up you c*nt" being the most memorably named brew I sampled. (I just asked "glass of number seven please"). Huge number of seats and full of achingly tragic hipster cockwombles with hobo beards and their partners and offspring. It's the food appaz.

From there it is a short 250m turn of the pedals to Fermentoren. Which is where the equivalent of the cph camra branch hang out, complete with sandals and socks.

Tragically there is not decent bar, that I've found, on the Islands Brygge/Amager side of the harbour, unless I traipse all the way up to Café Langebro.

It's a hard life.

But the truth is I only generally go to bars when tlh is out here, or with one of the ex-pats, as the Danes at work aren't big on after work beers. Some of the Swedes are thobut.

Edited for fat fingers


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Sep 2015)

The thing about that porter...

...I was asleep before I finished the second one! Then I woke up, thought "it is too early to go to bed" so I watched Interstellar. A film which made me think. About the big stuff.

And the last thing a guy in his mid-fifties, on his own, far from loved ones, with no one to talk to, the last thing he needs to do is think about the big stuff.

Good job I'm flying home tonight for a long weekend....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Teapots full of crappy port...



Speckled Hen was the best thing on offer.

A Great Seat of Learning and they haven't worked out how to stock a sodding bar...


----------



## User169 (24 Sep 2015)

Liam Byrne has just described Jez Corbyn as the craft ale of the labour movement.

Edit: I wasn't sure, but it seems this was intended as praise cos he's authentic and flavoursome.


----------



## smutchin (24 Sep 2015)

Still at work past 8pm. This seems appropriate...


----------



## theclaud (24 Sep 2015)

Local offie has some new stuff in.


----------



## User169 (24 Sep 2015)

theclaud said:


> Local offie has some new stuff in.
> 
> View attachment 104866



"Nat en Straf" = wet and strong


----------



## theclaud (24 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> "Nat en Straf" = wet and strong


Can't argue with that assessment.


----------



## srw (25 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Speckled Hen was the best thing on offer.
> 
> A Great Seat of Learning and they haven't worked out how to stock a sodding bar...


They never could. I remember my college bar (at the better place) sold 67p pints of some keg abomination - which is why I'm so fond of Newky Brown. It was 80p a pop, but the extra 13p was worth it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Sep 2015)

srw said:


> They never could. I remember my college bar (*at the better place*) sold 67p pints of some keg abomination - which is why I'm so fond of Newky Brown. It was 80p a pop, but the extra 13p was worth it.



You went to Kingston Polytechnic too?


----------



## User482 (25 Sep 2015)

A couple of Arbors in my local last night. "Triple Hop" is a Pale Ale, easy drinking, could perhaps do with a little more malt flavour to balance the hops, which dominate. I'm pretty certain @srw would hate it. "Double Standard" is a better balanced pint in my opinion - hoppy, aromatic and some malt flavour.


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Sep 2015)

57 Thomas Street

I thank you


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Sep 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 104908
> 
> 
> 57 Thomas Street
> ...



Mmmm Marble, they look like they've got loads of good stuff.

I'm thirsty but it's a long way to go yet before beer time.


----------



## User169 (25 Sep 2015)

Just about to push off to DeMo's festival. A guy I know makes beer icecream and has a stand at the festival. He's just posted this piccie of James Watt (Brewdog founder) trying his Jack Hammer sorbet...


----------



## theclaud (25 Sep 2015)

Serious beardage!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Sep 2015)

theclaud said:


> Serious beardage!



DP's on a fast train to squaresville unless he's hipstered-up.


----------



## smutchin (25 Sep 2015)

Journey home from the Cycle Show takes me via Euston so it would be rude not to call in at the Bree Louise...





Not sure what it is, tbh. Some kind of black IPA, I think.

Edit: googles... it's this: http://www.brainscraftbrewery.com/beer/black-mountain-5/

Pretty good stuff. Might have another in a minute.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Sep 2015)

It's big, costs £2.50 and comes from Sainos...







No beards were involved in the consumption of this beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Sep 2015)

Adnams big bad ass beer Broadside, marvelous stuff.


----------



## User169 (26 Sep 2015)

No photos, but: trying to piece together what I had:

DeMo - Bommen en Granaten Pedro Ximenez BA - barley wine - 11.9%
Brewdog - Mashtag 2015 - black barley wine - 10%
Brewdog - DogD - imp stout - 16.1%
Red church - Tarte au Pommes - farmhouse ale with apples - 4.5%
Magic Rock - Salty Kiss - Gooseberry Goose - 5%
Magic Rock - rhubarb and ginger saison - 5.9%
Narke - death by hops - barrel aged IPA - 8.2%
DeMo - cedar wood infused quad - 9%
Hair of the Dog - 1978 Adam - old ale - 12.5%
Cascade - Diesel - imp stout - 8.8%

And some others - nice night out!


----------



## User169 (26 Sep 2015)

Ah - how could I forget the best beer of the night. Piña Collision from Magic Rock - a7% pineapple sour saison - insanely good! An utter triumph - I could easily drown in the stuff.

Biggest let down of the festival was Burning Sky sadly. They'd sold out of everything when I got there at 6pm - there's still an entire day to go, so not sure what they're going to do.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Biggest let down of the festival was Burning Sky sadly. They'd sold out of everything when I got there at 6pm - there's still an entire day to go, so not sure what they're going to do.



Get pissed probs...


----------



## User169 (26 Sep 2015)

Got some takeaway. Some Hair of the Dog brews made at DeMo.


----------



## User482 (26 Sep 2015)

Woodforde's Nelson's Revenge kit arrived yesterday. I'll get cracking once the rhubarb wine has finished in the fermenter.


----------



## User169 (26 Sep 2015)

User482 said:


> Woodforde's Nelson's Revenge kit arrived yesterday. I'll get cracking once the *rhubarb wine* has finished in the fermenter.



A phrase guaranteed to strike terror into the most hardened of drinkers.


----------



## User482 (26 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> A phrase guaranteed to strike terror into the most hardened of drinkers.


I suspect it'll be added to the list of things I've done once.


----------



## User169 (26 Sep 2015)

DeMo festival after festival tomorrow in Rotterdam. Nice looking lineup. Mainly Dutchies, but Pohjala are from Latvia and La Quince from Spain.

Ramses Bier
Oersoep
Oedipus Brewing
Van Moll
Raven Bone Hill
Het Uiltje
Põhjala Brewery
La Quince Brewery
Kaapse brouwers


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> No photos, but: trying to piece together what I had:
> 
> DeMo - Bommen en Granaten Pedro Ximenez BA - barley wine - 11.9%
> Brewdog - Mashtag 2015 - black barley wine - 10%
> ...


Satan's badgers, no wonder you can't remember!

I think you deserve one of these, DP;


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Sep 2015)

Waterstone Wheat (Lymestone Brewery, 4.5% abv)





A little bit of the watermelon at first, and an elusive sweetness, before pretty powerful hop bitterness, which seems warm and herby. A lovely, refreshing beer, possibly more suited to warm summer evenings, but I enjoyed this very much.

Mrs M says: "I liked it", and then, as if remembering RichP's rather ungallant admonition from last week, "It was very nice."


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Sep 2015)

Should I? / Shouldn't I?

Buy a bottle of this?


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Sep 2015)

Marmion said:


> Should I? / Shouldn't I?
> 
> Buy a bottle of this?


I don't know, how's the cap?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Sep 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> I don't know, how's the cap?


It looks sub-standard and corky. Nobbery.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Sep 2015)

Marmion said:


> Should I? / Shouldn't I?
> 
> Buy a bottle of this?



If you're even asking you're a big soft Jessie.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Sep 2015)

Saw this big old boy in a middle-class dept store, begins with J and ends with ohn Lewis. Didn't buy it as it was £35 for a 3 ltr bottle. The smaller bottles looked interesting too but they were a bit pricey an all.


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Sep 2015)

Not seen that particular one, TBM, but I've tried a few from the same brewer - they're based not far from me, in Leek.

Staffs Brewery - Rudyard Ruby
Staffs Brewery - Staffordshire Gold
Staffs Brewery - Double Sunset


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Sep 2015)

Anyone got an opinion on the merits or otherwise of the following mixed case? Decent enough or are there better ones available either style-wise or from the breweries? I've not been paying attention to this thread for a wee while and not been very beery of late but need to pick my game up again...




*De Molen Rasputin *






*Rochefort 10 *






*To Øl Final Frontier *





*Mikkeller Green Gold *






*BrewDog Hardcore IPA *






*Westmalle Tripel *






*Maredsous Tripel *






*St Bernardus Abt 12 *






*De Molen Vuur & Vlam *






*Siren Quadrophenia *






*To Øl Black Ball Porter *






*Nogne India Pale Ale *


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Sep 2015)

Red Rye in the glass, Rugby on the telly, Mrs 3BM is pleased oh yes boyo...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Sep 2015)

Marmion said:


> Anyone got an opinion on the merits or otherwise of the following mixed case? Decent enough or are there better ones available either style-wise or from the breweries? I've not been paying attention to this thread for a wee while and not been very beery of late but need to pick my game up again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've had 8 of those, all excellent, the others I've had other stuff by the brewery and it was good too, go it.


----------



## TVC (26 Sep 2015)

A spot of Henry Westons vintage cider to accompany the rugger.


----------



## User169 (26 Sep 2015)

Marmion said:


> Anyone got an opinion on the merits or otherwise of the following mixed case? Decent enough or are there better ones available either style-wise or from the breweries? I've not been paying attention to this thread for a wee while and not been very beery of late but need to pick my game up again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't really go wrong with that lot - they range from merely excellent to world class.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Sep 2015)

Mrs 3BM really is happy now, gah!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I've had 8 of those, all excellent, the others I've had other stuff by the brewery and it was good too, go it.





Delftse Post said:


> Can't really go wrong with that lot - they range from merely excellent to world class.


Order placed...along with a couple of sturdy Orval glasses


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Sep 2015)

Weird Beard BIPA, lovely stuff...






A gift from Mr Teef this one, bloody nice bloke.


----------



## User482 (26 Sep 2015)

A not particularly interesting selection in my local Co-op.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Sep 2015)

User482 said:


> A not particularly interesting selection in my local Co-op.
> View attachment 105028



I've got a bit of a soft spot for Landlord, pre craft hipster bollocks it was one of the first beers I tried that was a bit different to the usual stuff, it's got quite a nice bitter hoppy taste and a decent finish.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> A spot of Henry Westons vintage cider to accompany the rugger.



Hang on.......did you say "cider"?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Sep 2015)

Enjoyed most of the match with Shepherd Neame Double Stout last night and then sought oblivion via a very large Armagnac once the final whistle blew.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Sep 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Enjoyed most of the match with Shepherd Neame Double Stout last night and then sought oblivion via a very large Armagnac once the final whistle blew.



Excellent stout. Only £1.25 at Asda if you buy 4 at a time


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Sep 2015)

Lunchtime sharpener, and this one because nearly everything else in stock is in the 9 - 13% category and I've got stuff to do this arvo. Oh yeah and a quiz, first correct answer gets a special prize.


----------



## User482 (27 Sep 2015)

I may have stayed slightly too long in the pub during today's ride. Possibly due to the very quaffable Otter Amber. Now waiting for a train home.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Lunchtime sharpener, and this one because nearly everything else in stock is in the 9 - 13% category and I've got stuff to do this arvo. Oh yeah and a quiz, first correct answer gets a special prize.
> 
> View attachment 105054



Frozen one is faster than the liquid one. In rolling down the slope the liquid one experiences some turbulent frictional forces causing some Potential Energy to fail to be converted into Kinetic Energy and is converted into heat instead.

This could be like those never ending arguments about rotational moments of intertia on bicycle wheels


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Sep 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Frozen one is faster than the liquid one. In rolling down the slope the liquid one experiences some turbulent frictional forces causing some Potential Energy to fail to be converted into Kinetic Energy and is converted into heat instead.
> 
> This could be like those never ending arguments about rotational moments of intertia on bicycle wheels



I don't know so you win. Your prize is to look at this picture of the Duvel I'm drinking in the warm sunshine now summer's over. It's not making me any more proficient at dry-stone walling, oh well as long as it doesn't fall down, or me.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Sep 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Frozen one is faster than the liquid one. In rolling down the slope the liquid one experiences some turbulent frictional forces causing some Potential Energy to fail to be converted into Kinetic Energy and is converted into heat instead.
> 
> This could be like those never ending arguments about rotational moments of intertia on bicycle wheels



I had a look at a physics forum to see if there was s straight answer, sheesh if you thought cyclists were a picky bunch...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Sep 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Excellent stout. Only £1.25 at Asda if you buy 4 at a time


3 for a fiver in waitrose. Nearest ASDA's 8 miles away


----------



## nickyboy (28 Sep 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> 3 for a fiver in waitrose. Nearest ASDA's 8 miles away



Have a look at their delivery options, that's what I do. You have to buy £25 of groceries from them (this can mean 20 bottles of beer) to get delivery and their cheapest delivery slot is £1 I think. So you can get 20 bottles, and they have a nice range of Shepherd Neame for example, for £26

Of course you will already have realised that the more you buy, the lower the overall cost per bottle as the delivery charge doesn't change. Seems like a good excuse to me


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Sep 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Have a look at their delivery options, that's what I do. You have to buy £25 of groceries from them (this can mean 20 bottles of beer) to get delivery and their cheapest delivery slot is £1 I think. So you can get 20 bottles, and they have a nice range of Shepherd Neame for example, for £26
> 
> Of course you will already have realised that the more you buy, the lower the overall cost per bottle as the delivery charge doesn't change. Seems like a good excuse to me



Beeronomics.


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2015)

nickyboy said:


> those never ending arguments about rotational moments of intertia on bicycle wheels


Yeah, I'm always having that argument with my mates down the boozer, Nicky!


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Beeronomics.



Wetherspoons standard beer (below 5%) : £2.30
Wetherspoons premium beer (5% to 5.9%) : £2.50
Wetherspoons super-premium beer (6%+) : £2.95






Mossy's beeronomics


----------



## nickyboy (28 Sep 2015)

rich p said:


> Yeah, I'm always having that argument with my mates down the boozer, Nicky!



Get yourself into General Cycling Discussions. There's always some muppet trying to justify the grand he's just dropped on a new wheelset by telling me he can practically freewheel uphill now


----------



## nickyboy (30 Sep 2015)

Got an email from British Airways telling me my "Avios Points" are going to expire (why they can't call them air miles like everyone else I don't know, pretentious twonks)

Aaaaanyway, couldn't find anywhere we really wanted to go so cashed them in for alcohol. Got home this pm and there was a case of rather good wine waiting for me plus this lot






No idea if they're any good or not. From Laithwaites. Gonna enjoy finding out


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Sep 2015)

'tis said black cats bring good luck!


----------



## User169 (30 Sep 2015)

Just coming back from the 'dam. Met up with an ex-colleague from that London and ate horsey steaks (which are fooking amazing!) and drank something called Malbec (apparently the biz, but a bit poncey for my more MOR taste).

Fortunately managed to decamp to a bar and drank:

Bengal Tiger from Sixpoint - a classic US pale ale
Molotov Cocktail Simcoe SIngle Hop - a 13% beast of a DIPA, confirming that simcoe is indeed the greatest hop ever
Imp Stout aged on Tequila Barrels from Prairie outta Oklahoma - super smooth stuff from Prairie as always.

Also managed to bag a bottle of Sourbeest from Wild Beer Co which I'm unashamedly necking on the train. It's a sour stout which might not sound that great, but how good are Wild Beer Co though? This stuff is just genius - Wild Beer Co are deffo one of the best breweries in the UK at the mo if not the world.


----------



## User169 (30 Sep 2015)

This has got competitive! Dude opposite me on the train has just cracked open a half litre tinny of "Best Bier" (some kind of supermarket own brand FYP). Tempted now to open my bottle of Freigeist/Alvinne imp stout in retaliation!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> This has got competitive! Dude opposite me on the train has just cracked open a half litre tinny of "Best Bier" (some kind of supermarket own brand FYP). Tempted now to open my bottle of Freigeist/Alvinne imp stout in retaliation!



Can you get a pic of the sad feck so we can take the waz?


----------



## User169 (30 Sep 2015)

Well managed to wait till I got home. I think this is a blend of a Freigeist beer (crazy Germans) and an Alvinne beer (crazy Belgians). It's another sour stout, but lacks the finesse of the Wild Beer Co. Good, but a bit rough around he edges.


----------



## User169 (30 Sep 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Can you get a pic of the sad feck so we can take the waz?



No photos, but he was a mahoosive Colombian.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Oct 2015)

Talking of Colombians...well, the marching powder anyway, I found myself being bussed through Camden just now...first an alehouse, then a winehouse.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Oct 2015)

Shlurp 'n' yumtus...


----------



## nickyboy (1 Oct 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Talking of Colombians...well, the marching powder anyway, I found myself being bussed through Camden just now...first an alehouse, then a winehouse.
> View attachment 105452
> View attachment 105453



Winehouse always struck me as a Jekyll and Hyde character. Camden is truly a Treasure, an Island of sophistication


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Oct 2015)

Good stout


----------



## Aperitif (1 Oct 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Winehouse always struck me as a Jekyll and Hyde character. Camden is truly a Treasure, an Island of sophistication


Well, KOKO needs a repaint, and the Fiddlers is a bit of a dive but yes...the 99p store and Argos help keep the populus on an even keel, leaving all the naff pulled pork stalls available for the tourists. Friday nights outside the station are OK for music but...wait! There is also a new craft beer shop opposite Prince of Wales Road in K-Town, the Camden Brewery is doing a roaring trade next door to Kentish Town Ouest Overground, and they'll soon be opening up a pub near K-Town tube station.
This thread has worked wonders for North West Five. Luckily, it's 'beer' and not 'beard' on here.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Oct 2015)

Right, let's see what all the fuss with that De Molen lot is about


----------



## User482 (2 Oct 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> A phrase guaranteed to strike terror into the most hardened of drinkers.


The rhubarb is, somewhat surprisingly, not completely revolting. The apple wine looks less appealing, but time will tell.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Oct 2015)

Out of focus trees and poor cappage. The beer, on the other hand, is very good. As was the De Molen and the Mikkeler that I didnae take a picture of.


----------



## rich p (2 Oct 2015)

I've drunk quite a few nice beers. I'll tell you what they were when i have the digital dexterity.


----------



## User169 (2 Oct 2015)

rich p said:


> I've drunk quite a few nice beers. I'll tell you what they were when i have the digital dexterity.



I swear that said you'd been at the bees!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Oct 2015)

Oktoberfest at the local brewery, beer brewed for the occasion although I can't remember what it's called, very nice though.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Oct 2015)

Not a lot of beer in the crowd scene above, twopintsmcginty, but the Primark catwalk evening looks like it's being well received. And, always a welcome accessory, the Union flag...guaranteed to add cachet to any occasion. Riding through Cricklewood, one of the Celtic Guinness hole-in-the-wall hostelries is advertising the Rugby World Cup, with flags-a-plenty billowing along its frontage...Brazil, Spain, Cameroon etc...


----------



## User169 (3 Oct 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Not a lot of beer in the crowd scene above, twopintsmcginty, but the Primark catwalk evening looks like it's being well received. And, always a welcome accessory, the Union flag...guaranteed to add cachet to any occasion. Riding through Cricklewood, one of the Celtic Guinness hole-in-the-wall hostelries is advertising the Rugby World Cup, with flags-a-plenty billowing along its frontage...Brazil, Spain, Cameroon etc...



A severe lack of beard too!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Oct 2015)

Pretty good turn out, maybe 80 ish. Lots of beer consumed, lots. Brass band playing a range of stuff from umpa to Hawaii 5 0. Bit of nosh, over-indulged on the cheese. V low beard quota, even HNB MD had shaved his off. But then this is Parochialsville, none of your fancy Lunnon stuff like weird beards and shït.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Oct 2015)

It was called Zauber Trank, wondered why I couldn't remember!


----------



## claudbutler (3 Oct 2015)

Just about to crack open a bottle of Leffe {donker].


----------



## rich p (3 Oct 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I swear that said you'd been at the bees!


Well spotted! My mental dexterity saved my digital ineptitude - apart from your keen eyesight.
I had a couple of brewdogs. Both excellent. A couple of days ago I had pint of green beer in a central Brighton boozer. Some weird Irish connection but brewed in Wiltshire. No idea why and they shouldn't have bothered but I had to try it.


----------



## rich p (3 Oct 2015)

Ratebeer doesn't rate it either!
http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/stonehenge-luck-of-the-irish/254691/


----------



## Hugh Manatee (3 Oct 2015)

Oh dear, I do feel somewhat squiffy. I have indeed been to a beer festival thissh afternooon. I am able (sort of) to report on the following:

Slaters Ales (Stafford). Top Totty. I couldn't see any. The beer though was quite good. Deshcribed as, "Fruity with deep and complex hop notes" it was a lot lighter in colour than expected. A fine session beer in my humble opinion.

Potbelly Brewery Beijing Black. Thish was more like it. A strong mild, (shurly a contradiction) with a lot of flavour. I can heartily agree with the official line of "A mild but not meek." This was brewed in Kettering apparently. I have a real fondness for dark beers, (Ha, stupid autocorrect wanted to put bears in there! You won't catch me out, oh no!) I would seek this one out again.

RAN Ales (Stoke-on-Trent) Rum and Raisin. An old style English stout with a hefty (and don't I know it) 5.5%. Quite awesome although I reckon on regretttting the final pint some time tonight/tomorrrow. Highly recommended.

Not really into cider and not really relevant to this thread but Hurst View Cider's Jibber Jabber is a very worthy brew.

Why s the world spinning?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Oct 2015)

Swift lunchtime pint, another new variety, an excellent tasty 3.8% hoppy beer. Also had a taste of a new stout called Merula which was very good.


----------



## User169 (3 Oct 2015)

New Zealand brew. Lovely hop flavor and aroma, but one dimensional on the malt front. Amazing bottle and cappage though..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Oct 2015)

Looks like a 3D label!


----------



## User169 (3 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Swift lunchtime pint, another new variety, an excellent tasty 3.8% hoppy beer. Also had a taste of a new stout called Merula which was very good.
> 
> View attachment 105636
> 
> ...



Nice story behind the beer..

http://m.oxfordmail.co.uk/news/13719284.Rugby_fans_get_a_kick_out_of_barmaid___s_brew/


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Oct 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Nice story behind the beer..
> 
> http://m.oxfordmail.co.uk/news/13719284.Rugby_fans_get_a_kick_out_of_barmaid___s_brew/



Not only did she brew the beer, she poured my pint too, the landlord told me it was her creation, I congratulated her on her fine work!


----------



## User169 (3 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Not only did she brew the beer, she poured my pint too, the landlord told me it was her creation, I congratulated her on her fine work!



How cool is that!


----------



## rich p (3 Oct 2015)

Jaipur here.
I do like it, even though I know 3BM sticks another pin in my effigy every time I drink it.


----------



## User482 (3 Oct 2015)

<Stevens mode>
Quaffing a Rev James Original while I'm waiting for the partridges to cook. A nicely balanced if not especially exciting pint.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Oct 2015)

Newbie beers in that M&S; smokey, Ho Ho Ho, black and white! There was also a salted caramel porter that I wanted to try but they were out of stock, as regular readers will know I don't like beer with stuff in it but I'm intrigued by that one.


----------



## User169 (4 Oct 2015)

White Whale alert! Dark Lord 2012 from Three Flloyds from Munster, Indiana. A 15% super sweet imp stout. Super rare and super sweet. Yumto!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Oct 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> White Whale alert! Dark Lord 2012 from Three Flloyds from Munster, Indiana. A 15% super sweet imp stout. Super rare and super sweet. Yumto!
> 
> View attachment 105742



How many big ones did you drop on that beast?!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Oct 2015)

Never too early to celebrate winterval. This is an Adnams jobbie, double roasted crystal malts and first gold hops, it's nice with s slight cigar box taste if you know what I mean.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Oct 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> White Whale alert! Dark Lord 2012 from Three Flloyds from Munster, Indiana. A 15% super sweet imp stout. Super rare and super sweet. Yumto!
> 
> View attachment 105742



Ok I've looked it up now and so the question really is how on earth did you get hold of one?!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Not only did she brew the beer, she poured my pint too, the landlord told me it was her creation, I congratulated her on her fine work!



Will it now be renamed Bitter Pils?


----------



## User169 (4 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ok I've looked it up now and so the question really is how on earth did you get hold of one?!



My beerchum Flozza brought it round today. I think he got it from the U.S. in a swap for some sour stuff. There may be better stouts these days, but it was a real trailblazer when first made and still pretty iconic. One (wine) glass was enough though for my pancreas!


----------



## User16390 (4 Oct 2015)

I was pleasantly surprised to find Kozel being served at the Queens Arms in Kensington last night, so I quaffed a couple before strolling around the corner to see the guitar god David Gilmour at the royal Albert Hall.


----------



## User169 (4 Oct 2015)

Brewed a Berliner Weisse today. First attempt at a sour process. We've inoculated the wort with unmilled grain to get lactobacillus into it. Well now leave it for 48h for the bacteria to sour it.

If you get it right, you get a light refreshing tart brew. Wrong and you get a vomit and shite smelling concoction.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Oct 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> First attempt at a sour process...If you get it right, you get a light refreshing tart brew. Wrong and you get a vomit and shite smelling concoction.



Erm is that the right way around?


----------



## Spartak (4 Oct 2015)

Pint of this after finishing today's Hell of the West MTB Endurance ride ......


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Oct 2015)

Banks's Bitter (3.8% abv)





I was a bit disappointed by this one, and wonder whether I might have got a dodgy bottle (it's a beer I remember liking more). 

The taste of a nice, classic bitter is there, with malt up front, and a nice bitter finish, but it seemed awfully thin, as though someone had watered it down. At 3.8% abv, you could argue for it being a session brew, I suppose, but there are beers at similar (and lower) abvs with more complexity of taste, and just, well, more taste. Not horrible, but not one I'd seek out again, personally.

Mrs M says "Very nice." (Controversially).


----------



## rich p (6 Oct 2015)

I don't normally shop in Tesco, partly because it's inconvenient for me to get to but I ventured into it today and bought this Tesco branded Marstons saison. Really quite nice fruit and hop flavours. 5%


----------



## User169 (6 Oct 2015)

Uncaged the beast - smells pretty funky, but no puke or poo! Going to boil it now with a small amount of tettnang hops. Then into the fermenter with some proper yeast.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Oct 2015)

Is that a chicken skin?


----------



## User169 (6 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is that a chicken skin?



That's the bag with grain which gives the acid bacteria. The kids and Mrs DP are starting to complain about the smell now. Like quite a strong sauerkraut which I think is a good thing.


----------



## rich p (6 Oct 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Like quite a strong sauerkraut which I think is a good thing.


Hmmm, I'm with the missus. Figuratively speaking.


----------



## User169 (6 Oct 2015)

rich p said:


> Hmmm, I'm with the missus. Figuratively speaking.



Tasted it now - a bit sour and a bit sweet and no obvious off flavour. So far so good!


----------



## theclaud (7 Oct 2015)

Next week, it'll smell like kimchi.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Oct 2015)

rich p said:


> I don't normally shop in Tesco, partly because it's inconvenient for me to get to but I ventured into it today and bought this Tesco branded Marstons saison. Really quite nice fruit and hop flavours. 5%
> View attachment 105957


The nice flavours must have been the farnasine, Rich. Giving off a slight hint of lavender...maybe with a scent of magnolia. Nice combo for the educated palate.


Makes the scent of bullshyte stronger too. I read 'Styrian' and 'Lubelski'...thought they were a Bermondsey pop-up architect shop, but discovered the Polish connection. (Bit like your jug kettle...wishing it had a bit of a polish connection etc...)


----------



## rich p (7 Oct 2015)

Aperitif said:


> The nice flavours must have been the farnasine, Rich. Giving off a slight hint of lavender...maybe with a scent of magnolia. Nice combo for the educated palate.
> 
> 
> Makes the scent of bullshyte stronger too. I read 'Styrian' and 'Lubelski'...thought they were a Bermondsey pop-up architect shop, but discovered the Polish connection. (Bit like your jug kettle...wishing it had a bit of a polish connection etc...)


The things I didn't know!
Farnasene
_ It is also a sesquiterpine and occurs naturally in many plants including fruits such as apple, orange, mandarin, lime, and grapefruit, and also in pears, ginger, nutmeg, basil, and hops. 

Something unique about the compound is that it is actually emitted from a species of aphids as an alarm or defense mechanism. The odor is a signal to other aphids that there is a threat. Its interesting to consider if the the plants development of these oils isi a genetic defense mechanism itself. Oxidation of Farnesene is also linked to the deterioration of fruits such as apples and bananas, and is known as superfical scald and chilling injury respectively._


----------



## Aperitif (7 Oct 2015)

> _The odor is a signal to other aphids that there is a threat._


Given your intake, there's no flies on you, Rich.
Forget DPs brew, listen to D. Cameron's 'speech'. Guaranteed to make you feel like puking, and with an oily aftertaste, a slimy finish and guaranteed to give one excessive clap...totally undeserved in this day and age. I need a Kernel blimp. The Harp tonight.


----------



## rich p (7 Oct 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Given your intake, there's no flies on you, Rich.
> Forget DPs brew, listen to D. Cameron's 'speech'. Guaranteed to make you feel like puking, and with an oily aftertaste, a slimy finish and guaranteed to give one excessive clap...totally undeserved in this day and age. I need a Kernel blimp. The Harp tonight.


Have fun.
I'm outside the Long Man waiting for my chum to turn up for a swift half he has managed to convince me that I need.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Oct 2015)

^Lovely. Every Long Man has a short man waiting to get out...not in!  (SA v USA starts at 16.45......that's lots of swift ones)


----------



## User482 (7 Oct 2015)

rich p said:


> Have fun.
> I'm outside the Long Man waiting for my chum to turn up for a swift half he has managed to convince me that I need.



If your chum carries on like that, he'll stop turning up for bike rides organised for him...


----------



## rich p (7 Oct 2015)

User482 said:


> If your chum carries on like that, he'll stop turning up for bike rides organised for him...


Pardon?


----------



## ianrauk (7 Oct 2015)

Forget all the Stoptober bollocks...


----------



## tonyg52 (7 Oct 2015)

No


----------



## rich p (8 Oct 2015)

tonyg52 said:


> No


I think the answer is 'Yes'.
That is to say, not at all.


----------



## rich p (8 Oct 2015)

Back to the lunchtime boozer for my beer chum night.
http://www.yourround.co.uk/Brewer/Ringmer/Turners-Brewery/BN8-5AR.aspx
A couple of each of the Blond and Best. The light blond was particularly nice for a 3.8% hoppy quaff. The best was a pretty reasonable but unremarkable traditional ale.
A new, to me, brewery from Ringmer which is a few miles from here.
Despite my normal 'no publicity' rule, I have consented to be the public face of this beer on CycleChat.
If it works for Cliff and a wet fish, in the Algarve, then...


----------



## theclaud (8 Oct 2015)

User said:


> Is anyone else as excited about this as I am?



Yes


----------



## rich p (8 Oct 2015)

theclaud said:


> Yes


I already said that up there ^^^


----------



## theclaud (8 Oct 2015)

rich p said:


> I already said that up there ^^^


Yeah, and you overplayed the gag.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Oct 2015)

theclaud said:


> Yeah, and you overplayed the gag.


The gag reflex. Happens to the best of us.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Oct 2015)

After promising myself a post-speech succour in the form of The Harp, I stumbled into 'The Admiralty', on the South side of Trafalgar Square to meet a USA domiciled friend who wanted to watch their titanic struggle with South Africa, in the latest Rugby World Cup match. "Just a quick one, then we'll move on..." Last orders bell rang loudly and we left, oh well. Fullers pub,and I discussed London Porter with my inner self. Bitter enough contrast to the darkness...caramel. Tasted of rich again...like so many things! A very well presented pint. They all were - no deviation in tasting something else as it was a good session beer at 5.something%. (This was allowed as it would constitute 'dinner'). Actually, we ate there too; hot, wholesome food and the conveniences (when one has descended and 'pinballed' through endless doors, are some of the best appointed I have seen in any pub. Fair prices too, so there's a good plug for anyone wanting space, TV, beer, food and more in the heart of London.




A quick snap taken after my first swig...(and the rugby was not so refreshing.)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Oct 2015)

Hipster beer nobbery


----------



## John the Monkey (8 Oct 2015)

Marmion said:


> Hipster beer nobbery


I bet the cap is AMAZING though.


----------



## User169 (8 Oct 2015)

Marmion said:


> Hipster beer nobbery



Sounds blimmin awesome! Paris-Brest cakes are well yum! Hope they can pull it off.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Oct 2015)

Lunnon goodness...


----------



## Aperitif (8 Oct 2015)

To whom do the greetings cards belong threewishesmcdaddy? Pink and turquoise colour spread...no lary, nasty point-blank stuff so it can't be yours.
Funnily enough, I yomped to Sainos, originally in pursuit of some bottled London Porter, was tempted by the 1845, then decided to fill my modest boots with Affligem, 4 x Big Bertha Brewdogs (so much better value than the BrewPuppies...them little things.) a 'looky-likey' Sainsbury London Porter (£1.25 a 500ml bottle - musn't grumble) and, the joker in the pack (as it was in my eyeline) a Batemans Mocha - again as a 500ml. I should have chilled the Affligem before using it to launch the S.S. Imbibery, as it would have helped the sweet barley buffer work a little better. S'ok though - if a little small at 300ml. Which means one has another in short order, then perhaps a third...and suddenly the 6.8% kicks in. Those dastardly Belgians, they'll do anything to ruin the UK citizen's health...buns, small bottles, Eddy Merckx bottle caps...
As for one of the other bottles. I had better not say to myself Hmm...Bateman beer...


----------



## John the Monkey (8 Oct 2015)

User said:


> Is anyone else as excited about this as I am?


----------



## claudbutler (8 Oct 2015)

User said:


> Is anyone else as excited about this as I am?


What is it?Larger with rum? Are you sick? Surely its 10 pints of one followed by a tot of another[its up to you which way]


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Oct 2015)

claudbutler said:


> What is it?Larger with rum? Are you sick? Surely its 10 pints of one followed by a tot of another[its up to you which way]


Fosters...good callroflmao

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_DKk7w1od4


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Oct 2015)

Aperitif said:


> View attachment 106138
> View attachment 106139
> To whom do the greetings cards belong threewishesmcdaddy? Pink and turquoise colour spread...no lary, nasty point-blank stuff so it can't be yours.
> Funnily enough, I yomped to Sainos, originally in pursuit of some bottled London Porter, was tempted by the 1845, then decided to fill my modest boots with Affligem, 4 x Big Bertha Brewdogs (so much better value than the BrewPuppies...them little things.) a 'looky-likey' Sainsbury London Porter (£1.25 a 500ml bottle - musn't grumble) and, the joker in the pack (as it was in my eyeline) a Batemans Mocha - again as a 500ml. I should have chilled the Affligem before using it to launch the S.S. Imbibery, as it would have helped the sweet barley buffer work a little better. S'ok though - if a little small at 300ml. Which means one has another in short order, then perhaps a third...and suddenly the 6.8% kicks in. Those dastardly Belgians, they'll do anything to ruin the UK citizen's health...buns, small bottles, Eddy Merckx bottle caps...
> As for one of the other bottles. I had better not say to myself Hmm...Bateman beer...



It was kid1's birthday, I see you've left a birthday card on your desk for 9 years!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Oct 2015)

Just stumbled across this French artiste de la pissoir, Gavarni, he enjoyed a glass or several of English and Scotchish ale. There's a volume of writing what he has illustrated, this is an extract from the chapter 'The Barmaid' together with his illustration.

Thus the Barmaid seems to be a kind of moral salamander, living unharmed in the midst of the amorous furnace in which Destiny has placed her. Long habit has perhaps inured her o this state of insensibility, upon which her safety as well as her happiness depends; but we believe it is an established fact in her history that no Barmaid ever gave away her heart, or permitted it to be sponged from her fingers’ ends, across the counter.

It is during her soiree — when her little court is filled with Gents, swells, and loungers from the theatres, that the Barmaid’s triumph is at its height. Then in the plenitude of her power she flings hack saucy repartees to pert addresses, and generally — for she has the sympathies of her audience with her — turns the laugh against the fool who has the temerity to hazard a skirmish of wit with her.







"Gents, swells and loungers" excellent! 

Here's another of his drawings, a young @rich p on the lash with a "pert address", I'd say he's a swell or a lounger.






http://archive.org/stream/gavarniinlondons00smituoft#page/n3/mode/2up

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Gavarni


----------



## Aperitif (9 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It was kid1's birthday, I see you've left a birthday card on your desk for 9 years!


Happy Birthday Miss mcginty. (The only time we'll miss a mcginty.)
Loving the drawing of @rich p ...vibrant, Beau-Brumellesque, and definitely a "more ale salamander"...or should that be lounge (bar) lizard? 
Actually, Gavarni has the right idea...drink a bit and draw about it. Hmm...Actually, talking about drawing, I wonder if DP has drawn off a further taster of his sick pot special? Looking forward to the next update.
I suppose everyone will be on the Brains Dark, come tomorrow, when the bloody great fishes are battling the marsupials?


----------



## User169 (9 Oct 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Actually, talking about drawing, I wonder if DP has drawn off a further taster of his sick pot special? Looking forward to the next update.



After a sluggish start, it's bubbling away nicely now. Couldn't resist a little slurperoo - quite tangy, but still sweet. Hoping the sourness will come through more as the yeast chomps through the sugar. It does smell a bit sauerkrauty still, although the yeast may clear that up too.

We're probably going to split the batch - bottle half as is and then steep the other half with fruit - a passionfruit and dragonfruit mélange is currently the plan.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Oct 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> After a sluggish start, it's bubbling away nicely now. Couldn't resist a little slurperoo - quite tangy, but still sweet. Hoping the sourness will come through more as the yeast chomps through the sugar. It does smell a bit sauerkrauty still, although the yeast may clear that up too.
> 
> We're probably going to split the batch - bottle half as is and then steep the other half with fruit - a passionfruit and dragonfruit mélange is currently the plan.


Thank you.
Passionfruit. That's another name for Rich. He and treblesallroundmcginty will be overjoyed at the additional fruit element added to the elixir of malady. They'll be quaffing Koppaberg in sympathy...


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Oct 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> After a sluggish start, it's bubbling away nicely now. Couldn't resist a little slurperoo - quite tangy, but still sweet. Hoping the sourness will come through more as the yeast chomps through the sugar. It does smell a bit sauerkrauty still, although the yeast may clear that up too.
> 
> We're probably going to split the batch - bottle half as is and then steep the other half with fruit - a passionfruit and dragonfruit mélange is currently the plan.


Coincidentally, my local brewery are cooking up a sour at the moment;

https://offbeatbrewery.wordpress.com/2015/10/07/oddity-9-my-second-sour/


----------



## Ed Phelan (9 Oct 2015)

The smell of Kaffir Lime, let alone the flavour, is extremely sharp and very overpowering. I'm not a fan of sours at all, but I can see how including the Kaffir in the brewing process is a match made in heaven. Give us an update when you get a chance!


----------



## User169 (9 Oct 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Coincidentally, my local brewery are cooking up a sour at the moment;
> 
> https://offbeatbrewery.wordpress.com/2015/10/07/oddity-9-my-second-sour/



Looks like they might have used a similar process to us - kettle souring, rather than sour mashing. 

I like the idea of kaffir lime leaves in a sour, but don't think I'd do it by boiling kaffir lime leaves - I'd be concerned about getting too much tannin in such a light beer. I think I'd use a small amount of hops in the boil as normal and then either "dry hop" it with the lime leaves or make a cold extracted tea and add that.


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Oct 2015)

Ed Phelan said:


> The smell of Kaffir Lime, let alone the flavour, is extremely sharp and very overpowering. I'm not a fan of sours at all, but I can see how including the Kaffir in the brewing process is a match made in heaven. Give us an update when you get a chance!





Delftse Post said:


> Looks like they might have used a similar process to us - kettle souring, rather than sour mashing.
> 
> I like the idea of kaffir lime leaves in a sour, but don't think I'd do it by boiling kaffir lime leaves - I'd be concerned about getting too much tannin in such a light beer. I think I'd use a small amount of hops in the boil as normal and then either "dry hop" it with the lime leaves or make a cold extracted tea and add that.



I'll see if I can get hold of any - previous Oddities (their small run brews) have been bought up very quickly.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Oct 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Looks like they might have used a similar process to us - kettle souring, rather than sour mashing.
> 
> I like the idea of kaffir lime leaves in a sour, but don't think I'd do it by boiling kaffir lime leaves - I'd be concerned about getting too much tannin in such a light beer. I think I'd use a small amount of hops in the boil as normal and then either "dry hop" it with the lime leaves or make a cold extracted tea and add that.



Couldn't you just buy some?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Here's another of his drawings, a young @rich p on the lash with a "pert address", I'd say he's a swell or a lounger.



He seems to have soiled himself.


----------



## smutchin (9 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Forget all the Stoptober bollocks...



Great, I shall add Hoptober to the other good causes I support regularly - Hopanuary, Hopbruary, Hoparch, Hopril...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Oct 2015)

Marmion said:


> He seems to have soiled himself.



It is rich.


----------



## rich p (9 Oct 2015)

Meanwhile, back to the beer!

Another can of the light and fruity, pear and hawthorn, wheat beer. The perfect accompaniment to dull the pain of watching Fireman Sam...


----------



## rich p (9 Oct 2015)

A Belgian St Stefanus now. To be honest it knocks the hawthorn wotsit into a cocked mitre. 7% of loveliness.
Well, 100% but you catch my drift.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Oct 2015)

rich p said:


> Meanwhile, back to the beer!
> 
> Another can of the light and fruity, pear and hawthorn, wheat beer. The perfect accompaniment to dull the pain of watching Fireman Sam...
> 
> View attachment 106231


Wit beer - you need no more, Rich. Can the resident experts advise on why Duvel and St Stefanus (I'm sure there are others) use the same dodgy glass blower, and end up with a bubbly bottle? And why not Duvel in cans? You can buy St Stefanus direct from the Abbaye. There's a lot to be said for monk e-business. Enjoy the Haka and the Sipi Tau everyone. If Tonga duff NZ and get a bonus point to pip Georgia (they're on my mind) suspect a fix.
Being on my mind, Georgia beer is Kazbegi. Marmion rushed to get a sample the other day...look what happened:


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Oct 2015)

rich p said:


> A Belgian St Stefanus now. To be honest it knocks the hawthorn wotsit into a cocked mitre. 7% of loveliness.
> Well, 100% but you catch my drift.
> View attachment 106241



St Stefanus, sounds like a bit of an ärsehole.

B&T for me and half a Champ for Mrs 3BM.


----------



## User169 (9 Oct 2015)

Aperitif said:


> . Can the resident experts advise on why Duvel and St Stefanus (I'm sure there are others) use the same dodgy glass blower, and end up with a bubbly bottle? And EDIA]



The idea is that you can catch the yeast in the bubbly bit.


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Oct 2015)

One Fursty Ferret down...


----------



## User482 (9 Oct 2015)

An American pale ale, brewed by my work colleague. This is excellent: hoppy, citrus notes without the unbalanced bitterness that can blight this style of beer.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Oct 2015)

F*CK. Just F*CK.

F*CK.


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Oct 2015)

Inferno (Oakham, 4.4% abv)






I forgot that we had a bottle of this already in the beer box, so I was a bit gutted that I'd bought us a duplicate, when we could have been trying something new.

HOWEVER. This is bloody gorgeous, and I'm looking forward to having that second bottle. If I can say anything about Oakham, based on the four beers I've tried of theirs so far, it's that they know what they're doing with hops. Inferno has a lovely, complex hop heavy flavour that is distinct without being overpowering, or mouth puckeringly bitter. Predominantly floral, with a bit of citrus, and an underpinning hint of earthiness that grounds the whole thing very nicely indeed. 

Superb, and if you have a Bargain Booze nearby, included in their 3 for £5, 8 for £12 offers, along with Oakham Citra, four from Titanic Brewery, the fancy Guiness beers and lots of other lovely things.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."

Other Oakhams: Scarlet Macaw, Dolphin Dance.


----------



## User482 (10 Oct 2015)

Twenty litres of Woodforde's Nelson's Revenge has just gone into the fermenter.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Oct 2015)

Inferno is towering above the others then, JtM. I ventured into deep suburbia this morning - something I'm not prone to do too much - and I needed a dog to rescue me. OK now, and I toted three M&S sample-sized bottles ("They are our standard size, sir")  and will release their aroma to the wider world in a bit...Rugby now. Well, I say rugby..Scotland are on the field..

May the best team win. Either are better than England (before 'Captain Cap' says it.)


----------



## User169 (10 Oct 2015)

Bommen en Granaten (bombs and grenades), a 12% barley wine aged in Rioja barrels. It used to be 15%, but dropping it down to 12 has put it much more in balance. The Rioja comes through by rounding out the flavor and with a slight whiff of ethyl phenolics, what a beauty!


----------



## smutchin (10 Oct 2015)

I may have mentioned before that I'm quite the fan of Oakham bottled beers. Inferno is my favourite too, though Scarlet Macaw is also very good. 

I picked up another bottle of M&S Styrian Goldings Amber Ale the other day. Lovely stuff. Also made by Oakham, of course.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Oct 2015)

Talking of Marquis et Spentsorino, I am trying 'double hopped citra IPA post-punk. It tastes a bit fruity to me...bit like the Samoa XV. 
I note that this M&S is also Oakham


----------



## User169 (10 Oct 2015)

Schneider Weisse Aventinus Eisbock. Deep dark fruit, molasses p, vanilla finish. Just superb and insanely cheap - 3 euro beans a bottle!


----------



## Aperitif (10 Oct 2015)

I'm liking the complementary colour presentation of your photo DP (as well as the subtle tableclothage passim). Cap too. My M&S cap might please Captain Cap as it was reminiscent of the Scots XV and no more...plain, and had a dent on/in it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Oct 2015)

M&S Meantime Salted Caramel Porter, ackshley quite nice, the caramel adds to the malty porter taste. Be good served with a badger and heron pie or pork flavoured ice cream.


----------



## srw (10 Oct 2015)

User482 said:


> An American pale ale, brewed by my work colleague. This is excellent: hoppy, citrus notes without the unbalanced bitterness that can blight this style of beer.


Unbalanced bitterness?! Blight????!!!!!

Good God man, what has come over you?! Have you been converted to the true path of well-balanced beer?


----------



## srw (10 Oct 2015)

This week I have been mostly drinking Kingfisher ("I can hear @theclaud say 'FYP'", says Mrs W). Next week I will also mostly be drinking Kingfisher.


----------



## rich p (10 Oct 2015)

A starter of the Tesco saison I liked last week with nice vanilla hints.
Followed by an always lovely Nogne pale ale.
Is that pronounced Nog knee, nog ner, nognier?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Oct 2015)

Weird Beard Hit the Lights, bought this from S H Jones wine shop today, the shop has been there for more than 100 years but is closing down at Christmas, I've been buying beer from that shop for the last 25 of those, it's the end of an era, feckin shame.






Any road back to the beer, mighty fine; English malts, Target and Aurora hops, then dry-hopped with the same, Yank yeast whatever that does - good hoppy IPA without any ridiculous nonsense.


----------



## rich p (10 Oct 2015)

Followed by a Nogne saison. Yum, and the blurb says it goes well with seafood which is happy serendipity as I'm cooking a seafood risotto. Though the beer may not last that long.


----------



## theclaud (10 Oct 2015)

rich p said:


> A starter of the Tesco saison I liked last week with nice vanilla hints.
> Followed by an always lovely Nogne pale ale.
> Is that pronounced Nog knee, nog ner, nognier?
> View attachment 106346


Top photo skillz.


----------



## rich p (10 Oct 2015)

theclaud said:


> Top photo skillz.


I'm pretty sure that there's no hint of irony there...


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Oct 2015)

One bottle of Cava down...

Am I in the right thread?


----------



## claudbutler (10 Oct 2015)

Just back from the pub should i open a bottle of red?


----------



## ianrauk (10 Oct 2015)

claudbutler said:


> Just back from the pub should i open a bottle of red?



Only if it's in reach..


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Oct 2015)

rich p said:


> Is that pronounced Nog knee, nog ner, nognier?


Nuhr-chh-nee-urheh.


----------



## rich p (11 Oct 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Nuhr-chh-nee-urheh.


Hmmm, I'll try that out at the offie next time


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Oct 2015)

Polite notice to wine drinkers - feck off!


----------



## User169 (11 Oct 2015)

rich p said:


> A starter of the Tesco saison I liked last week with nice vanilla hints.
> Followed by an always lovely Nogne pale ale.
> Is that pronounced Nog knee, nog ner, nognier?
> View attachment 106346




View: http://youtu.be/fblC_jMDlbQ


----------



## theclaud (11 Oct 2015)

Top beardery!


----------



## rich p (11 Oct 2015)

More of a Nurg Nay with an urr for the funny O


----------



## User482 (11 Oct 2015)

Arbor Solaris this lunchtime. Richly hopped, citrus notes and a dry finish. A good session pint.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Oct 2015)

rich said it was alright to and I've had a tough day, the boy's birthday party, I'm pooped!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Oct 2015)

If it ducks like a Kwak...






This stuff is so good, it's in my top ten I rec, absolutely first rate. It's reasonably pokey at 8.4% but it's not one of those beers overwhelmed by its own alcohol content. Been churning it out for well over 200 years so they must be doing something right.


----------



## rich p (11 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> If it ducks like a Kwak...
> 
> View attachment 106444
> 
> ...


Yes, that's a beaut and tastes even better if you drink it out of the wood and glass contraption donated kindly by DP. The only problem is that you like a right charlie.

I'm on an Erdinger dunkel. Dunno how it got into my beer cupboard but it won't be getting in there again. Pretty ordinary.


----------



## User169 (11 Oct 2015)

Mild from that Brouwerij de Vreemdeling. My son decided the labels needed jazzing up a bit...


----------



## rich p (11 Oct 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Mild from that Brouwerij de Vreemdeling. My son decided the labels needed jazzing up a bit...
> 
> View attachment 106450


Tell him not to spoil the branding - he may inherit the empire in years to come.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Oct 2015)

rich p said:


> Yes, that's a beaut and tastes even better if you drink it out of the wood and glass contraption donated kindly by DP. The only problem is that you like a right charlie.



Well mine was out of a glass so I don't like a Charlie.

Op 'n' Top from DeMo, I've tasted worse...


----------



## theclaud (11 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> *rich said it was alright* to and I've had a tough day, the boy's birthday party, I'm pooped!
> 
> View attachment 106439


Did he lend you his photography manual as well?


----------



## rich p (11 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> so I don't like a Charlie


Je suis a Charlie...


----------



## nickyboy (12 Oct 2015)

Back from a week's cycling holiday in Catania, Sicily. Lots of beer drunk cos it was still bloody hot. I'm pleased to say that small local breweries are starting to get their act together there. Still mainly bland lagers in the bars but if you look hard enough, good stuff can be found:




This was the Timpa from Yblon Brewery in Ragusa, Sicily,and jolly hoppy and nice it was too. EUR5 per glass. I can imagine @Marmion salivating at all that cappage too

This was Mosaik Bar, probably Catania's best beer bar.

In quite a few restaurants they had a decent bottled beer selection. I drank a lot of this which was sometimes a struggle @7.5%






Here's the beer menu to give an idea of what's on offer






So loads of Moretti if that's your thing. But actually plenty of good stuff too if you're willing to put a bit of effort in to find it. If anyone's going to that part of the world PM me and I'll let you know the bar details etc as there were a couple more well worth a visit


----------



## Aperitif (12 Oct 2015)

Terrible reportage, Nicky - you mentioned the word 'cycling'. We think you're being a bit sicilly. Swears have no place on this thread. Apart from that, your photos are er..dingers - Humdingers!


----------



## srw (12 Oct 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Back from a week's cycling holiday in Catania, Sicily. Lots of beer drunk cos it was still bloody hot. I'm pleased to say that small local breweries are starting to get their act together there. Still mainly bland lagers in the bars but if you look hard enough, good stuff can be found:
> View attachment 106560
> 
> This was the Timpa from Yblon Brewery in Ragusa, Sicily,and jolly hoppy and nice it was too. EUR5 per glass. I can imagine @Marmion salivating at all that cappage too
> ...


So did you try the "Tennents Super"? Sounds like a bit of an exotic brew.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Oct 2015)

srw said:


> So did you try the "Tennents Super"? Sounds like a bit of an exotic brew.



The rep for Tennants Super must be some kind of salesman. Virtually every bar in Catania stocked it. I did think, as I sat on a park bench in the town, "this is the ideal location for a bottle of Tennants Super"


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Oct 2015)

Class cappage, class beerage*





*edit - the hairs belong to my cats - I don't have some weird pubes/pic fetish


----------



## Aperitif (13 Oct 2015)

A general, pub closure article with a twist, from today's Grauniad.
A beautiful piece, with some tip-top photos from David Levene...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Oct 2015)

Aperitif said:


> A general, pub closure article with a twist, from today's Grauniad.
> A beautiful piece, with some tip-top photos from David Levene...



Excellent piece (...for The Grauniad!), there's enough there for a film. Stuff about The Carlton Tavern in Kilburn is shocking.


----------



## User169 (13 Oct 2015)

nickyboy said:


> The rep for Tennants Super must be some kind of salesman. Virtually every bar in Catania stocked it. I did think, as I sat on a park bench in the town, "this is the ideal location for a bottle of Tennants Super"



It's an AB-InBev product I think (they kept hold of super when they sold the rest of the portfolio): likely comes with the Stella, Lowenbrau and Leffe.


----------



## User169 (13 Oct 2015)

AB-InBev to take over SAB-Miller...

http://www.theguardian.com/business/2015/oct/13/sabmiller-agrees-ab-inbev-takeover-68bn


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Oct 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> AB-InBev to take over SAB-Miller...
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/business/2015/oct/13/sabmiller-agrees-ab-inbev-takeover-68bn



Is there a decent beer between them, ackshly there's Hertog Jan which is pretty good from memory, so apart from that what have the romans ever done for us?


----------



## User169 (13 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is there a decent beer between them, ackshly there's Hertog Jan which is pretty good from memory, so apart from that what have the romans ever done for us?



Leffe Tripel is a decent beer - non-filtered and bottle conditioned: I haven't tried any of the new hopped up Leffes, although they do smack a bit of trying to get down with the kids.

Hertog Jan Grand Prestige is good and their bok is OK if you can find an aged one.

They've bought a couple of well-regarded craft brewers - Goose Island and Elysian - although I saw recently that the founder of Elysian quit as the takeover hadn't turned out quite as he'd thought!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Oct 2015)

AB InBev
Bud Light: The most popular beer in the U.S.
Budweiser: The self-professed “king of beers” that’s sold in over 80 countries.
Corona: Mexico’s best-selling beer with skyrocketingpopularity in the U.S. (along with poor “taste ratings).
Stella Artois: A pilsner tied to a Belgian brewery dating back to 1366.
Beck’s: The world’s top-selling German beer.
Leffe: A family of Belgian beer, the brand also boasts amuseum in the town of Dinant.
Hoegaarden: A wheat beer from Belgium known for its distinctive fruity taste
Michelob Ultra: A light beer known for its low calorie content and a short sponsorship deal with Lance Armstrong.
Skol: The beer with no country—it’s the leading beer brand in Brazil, is hot in Africa, and has roots in Belgium.
Brahma: The yin to Skol’s yang, a homegrown Brazilian beer popular with locals.
Antarctica: Another beer brewed in Brazil.
Quilmes: Owns almost three-quarters of the beer market in Argentina.
Jupiler: A pale lager that’s the biggest-selling beer in Belgium.
Victoria: Mexico’s oldest beer brand.
Modelo Especial: A Mexican sister to Corona that’s the second most imported beer to the U.S.
Klinskoye: Russian pale lager that’s one of the top-selling there.
Sibirskaya Korona: Another Russian beer that courted David Duchovny to star in a TV ad.
Chernigivske: A Ukrainian beer that is pronounced “Cher-nee-jivsk”
Harbin: Originating from China’s oldest brewery, it’s the top-selling beer in Northern China.
Sedrin: Another popular Chinese beer.
Cass: South Korea’s number one beer, known for itshorrible smell.
Alexander Keith’s: Beer from Canada.
Bohemia: Hugely-popular Brazilian beer.
10 Barrel Brewing: Oregon-based craft beer bought by AB InBev last year.
Löwenbräu: The Munich-brewed beer that literally means “lion’s brew”.
Goose Island: The Chicago craft beer that was acquired in 2011.
Bass: The English ale imported to the U.S.
Boddington’s: The gold-colored ale from England that was once synonymous with Manchester.
Busch: American beer that became the first new brand introduced by Anheuser‑Busch after the Prohibition era.
Johnny Appleseed Hard Apple Cider: Added to lineup in 2014 to bolster fast-growing hard cider segment.
Kirin: Japanese beer that AB InBev brews for sale in the U.S., an issue of consternation in court.
Landshark Lager: A Florida-based beer that can be consumed with lime.
Elysian: Seattle-craft beer.
Natural: Reduced calorie light beer also popular in the U.S.
Oculto: A Mexican-themed beer partly brewed in Williamsburg in Brooklyn.
ZiegenBock: Texan beer that won a bronze medal at the 2006 Great American Beer Festival.
Kokanee: Western Canadian beer.
Rolling Rock: Beer founded in Pennsylvania.
Shock Top: Belgian-style wheat beer that sponsors Tough Mudder.
Redbridge: A gluten-free beer.
Wild Blue: A fruit-infused lager supposedly popular with pork.

SABMiller
2M: Lager from Mozambique named after the brewery “Mac Mahon”.
Aguila/Aguila Light: Beer family from Columbia.
Alpha Pale Ale: Australian ale.
Arany Ászok: One of the most popular beer brands in Hungary.
Arequipeña: Peruvian beer brewed by the largest brewery in Peru.
Atlas: A light beer from Panama that is similar to a Bud Light.
Balboa: Another darker beer from Panama named after Spanish conquistador Vasco Núñez de Balboa.
Balimi: Tanzanian beer that is a key part of SABMiller’s African expansion.
Barena: Brewed in El Salvador, also has a cousin from Honduras.
Beez Neez: A honey-infused beer from Australia.
Blue Moon: Belgian-style beer that is a competitor (or peer) to Shock Top.
Bohemian Pilsner: Australian beer brewed at Matilda Bay.
Cascade: A family of popular beers from Australia.
Dębowe Mocne: Beer from Poland.
Dirty Granny: Australian beer that, for our money, has one of the best beer names around…
Dogbolter: Or not, if this dark lager from Australia has anything to say.
Dorada: Family of beers brewed in the Canary Islands.
Dreher 24: Line of Hungarian beers that was SABMiller’s entry point into the European market. Also sells a ginger-flavored variant.
Eagle Lager: Beer from Uganda that became the first to be made with local sorghum grain.
Fat Yak: Another Australian beer.
Flying Fish: South African beer that comes in Pressed Lemon and Crushed Orange flavors.
Foster’s: International Australian brand that is the runner-up beer in the U.K.
Frisco: A fruity beer launched in the Czech Republic.
Gambrinus: Family of beers brewed in the Czech Republic, named after a king in Flanders.
Gingers: Polish beer that tastes like, well, ginger.
Golden Light: El Salvador pale lager that is the unofficial beer for females there.
Great Northern Brewing Co.: Australian brewed in Queensland’s first brewing operation.
Green Mill Cider: Polish cider.
Grolsch: Golden Dutch beer given a royal title in the Netherlands.
Kobányai Sör: Hungarian beer that has won awards for its quality and value.
Książęce: A bittersweet Polish beer with equally hard-to-pronounce Ciemne Łagodne and Złote Pszeniczne variants.
Laurentina: Mozambique’s oldest beer brand.
Lech: Polish lager that courted controversy for ads with the slogan “cold Lech”, accidentally referencing the former president Lech Kaczyński.
Leinenkugel: A beer brewed in Chippewa Falls, Wisconsin, and usually referred to by the short-hand “Leinie”.
Lion Lager: Originated in Zimbabwe, now brewed in South Africa.
Maluti: Lesotho-based beer that subtly references a range of mountains there.
Mercury Special Dry: Australian cider.
Mickey’s: American beer that recently sponsored theUltimate Fighting Championship.
Miller: The line of beers in the U.S., with Miller Lite being the first light beer in the world.
Milwaukee’s Best: Line of beers brewed in Milwaukee renowned for its “can-crush” series of advertisements.
Mosi: Zambian beer named after the Mosi oa Tunya Falls.
Ndovu: Tanzania’s only premium lager.
Nile: Ugandan beer nationalised by Idi Amin in 1972.
NT Draught: Australian beer popular in the Northern Territory.
Olde English 800: Beer in the U.S. known for its forty ounce bottle.
Peroni: Italian beer with its brewery based in Rome.
Pilsen: Columbian line of beer.
Redd’s: Polish beer with green apples and lemon.
Royal Challenge: Beer brewed in India that is the second biggest mild beer brand there.
Saris: Slovakian beer brewed in the largest brewery in Slovakia.
Snow: Beer from China that is touted as the best-selling beer brand in the world.
Strongbow: The world’s leading cider. SABMiller owns the Australian rights.
St. Louis: Beer from Botswana.
Tyskie: Poland’s top-selling beer brand.
Victoria Bitter: Known as VB, this is traditionallyAustralia’s top-selling beer.
Velkopopovický: Family of beers from the Czech Republic that has been exported to more than 30 countries, and whose symbol is a goat.


----------



## User169 (13 Oct 2015)

A rather astonishing slogan on Bud-Light from earlier this year..


----------



## Aperitif (13 Oct 2015)

VB - those were the days...big fan of London Broncos, who were just on the wane and playing at Brentford FC...it was promoted as "the beer of choice" for the players (natch!) and was symptomatic of their demise from the good old days at The Stoop sponsored by RB...(Richard Branson) Steele Rechless, Peter Gill et al...before the bad ole days at The Stoop... 




Yuckaroo!


----------



## Aperitif (13 Oct 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> A rather astonishing slogan on Bud-Light from earlier this year..
> 
> View attachment 106681


"You bber!"


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Oct 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> A rather astonishing slogan on Bud-Light from earlier this year..


It's the only way they can sell the stuff.

"Right, my round. Another Bud light, everyone..?"
"n-! n-! WHAT THE DEUCE?!?!"
"Bud lights it is!"


----------



## srw (13 Oct 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Leffe Tripel is a decent beer - non-filtered and bottle conditioned: I haven't tried any of the new hopped up Leffes, although they do smack a bit of trying to get down with the kids.


I believe I tried the Fuggles upthread and was distinctly underwhelmed. Leffe is what you drink if the only alternative is FYP.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Oct 2015)

I'm currently enjoying a bottle of this stuff from the Orkney Islands


----------



## SteveF (14 Oct 2015)




----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Oct 2015)

I'm off it. Gout like symptoms. Too many ?purines?


----------



## theclaud (14 Oct 2015)

SteveF63 said:


> View attachment 106835


Rhossili!


----------



## SteveF (14 Oct 2015)

theclaud said:


> Rhossili!




Indeed... On a break, we have had fantastic weather so far


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Oct 2015)

Coach House Brewing Co, Cromwell bitter, it's OK, bit of malt, distant hop, not much finish.


----------



## theclaud (14 Oct 2015)

SteveF63 said:


> Indeed... On a break, we have had fantastic weather so far


I know, and I've been stuck in the office all day! Enjoy, and don't forget to visit the Mumbles Alehouse, The Park Inn and The Pilot if you're down this way!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Oct 2015)

I've moved my beer choice slightly further northwards this evening to the Shetland Islands


----------



## Aperitif (14 Oct 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I'm off it. Gout like symptoms. Too many ?purines?


It has taken me 18 months, buggered up creativity on a bicycle, with 'other instruments' and generally worn me down. Get help, Greg...and then - the sun begins to shine again and all malaise is driven backwards. Allopurinol, washed down with ever stronger stuff, once a day.




It all started here...with this as antidote...




The rest is a painful history of blood tests every three months (8.2% ABV, 6.4%ABV, 5.00%ABV - perfect) until equilibrium is restored. Then ye shall suffer no more, and the bottle tops almost invite you to open them*

I generalise, of course. (And it's not red wine either.)


----------



## Aperitif (14 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Coach House Brewing Co, Cromwell bitter, it's OK, bit of malt, distant hop, not much finish.
> 
> View attachment 106858


Nice worktoppage. What did you eat from the menu?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Oct 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Nice worktoppage. What did you eat from the menu?



Pie, mash, peas and gravy.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Pie, mash, peas and gravy.


Attaboy!


----------



## User169 (15 Oct 2015)

Inferno from Hof ten Dormaal, a strong barrel aged blonde. Not bad, sour up front and a real smokey finish. 

The brewery burned down earlier in the year along with nearly all of their stock. This beer is a blend of stuff they could salvage.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Oct 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Inferno from Hof ten Dormaal, a strong barrel aged blonde. Not bad, sour up front and a real smokey finish.
> 
> The brewery burned down earlier in the year along with nearly all of their stock. This beer is a blend of stuff they could salvage.
> 
> ...



That's some refit, DP, you don't seem the red kitchen and Minnie Mouse print types!


----------



## Aperitif (15 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That's some refit, DP, you don't seem the red kitchen and Minnie Mouse print types!


Yes. I was taken aback earlier today. Don't worry, I think it belongs to someone wealthy, handsome, successful with a penchant for grotty wine, and making millions...that's not 'our' DP. 

Is it?


----------



## User169 (15 Oct 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Yes. I was taken aback earlier today. Don't worry, I think it belongs to someone wealthy, handsome, successful with a penchant for grotty wine, and making millions...that's not 'our' DP.
> 
> Is it?



Just a random snap nabbed from the interweb - just realized though that I do vaguely know the dude who's kitchen it is! 

I'll see if I can find a piccie of our red kitchen.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Oct 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Just a random snap nabbed from the interweb - just realized though that I do vaguely know the dude who's kitchen it is!
> 
> I'll see if I can find a piccie of our red kitchen.


Erin De Santiago and Brett 'Napa and capper' Domue? Well I never...


----------



## User169 (15 Oct 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Erin De Santiago and Brett 'Napa and capper' Domue? Well I never...



Me and Brett are _untappd_ friends! Never met him in person though.

(Can't find any pics of the red kitchen)


----------



## Aperitif (15 Oct 2015)

At risk of bringing this topic back on track, I checked out the Camden Town Brewery takeover of O'Reilly's in K-Town as I had to wander down that way this morning. It was supposed to open in June...and has been 'crowdfunded'! I'm sure it will be ready to rumble soon...the glaziers are doing the ground level sashes and the front doors are on!




www.camdentownbrewery.com/invest/


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Oct 2015)

Aperitif said:


> At risk of bringing this topic back on track, I checked out the Camden Town Brewery takeover of O'Reilly's in K-Town as I had to wander down that way this morning. It was supposed to open in June...and has been 'crowdfunded'! I'm sure it will be ready to rumble soon...the glaziers are doing the ground level sashes and the front doors are on!
> View attachment 106922
> 
> www.camdentownbrewery.com/invest/



I see the interior's finished.


----------



## SteveF (15 Oct 2015)

Another lovely day on the peninsular and another lovely pint, this time a Gower Gold....

@theclaud you were spot on with Rhossili, recognise this pub?


----------



## User169 (15 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That's some refit, DP, you don't seem the red kitchen and Minnie Mouse print types!



Ta dah!


----------



## User169 (16 Oct 2015)

Mrs DP has just sent me this from that Brussels. Harummphh!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Oct 2015)

Wild Beer Epic Saison, yank hops, pretty good stuff, not epic but good.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Oct 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Mrs DP has just sent me this from that Brussels. Harummphh!
> 
> View attachment 107056



That's a 9%er, at lunch time too, disgraceful....

Get her to nick the glass, the crescent moon is kinda cool.


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Oct 2015)

Dunkel Fester (Wychwood Brewery, 4.4%)





As seen earlier in the thread, of course. 

Nicely dark and autumnal, with a main taste that's rich and coffee-ish, some treacly/caramelly sweetness and a bit of bitter hops to finish. Another decent brew from Wychwood, I reckon.

Mrs M says: "Very nice." (Look away now, Richp) and went on to opine that these dark, malty beers are very much her sort of thing.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Oct 2015)

Unicorn Black, goldings hopped stout, it's a decent stout, roasty and bitter but not quite as rich and full-bodied as they suggest, I've tasted worse.






Moving into that stout time of year, must get some Sammy Smiths Oatmeal and Guiness Export, maybe a Kernel or six...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Oct 2015)

Continuing my "Scottish Islands" beer selection


----------



## User169 (16 Oct 2015)

i've just knocked up a great big hop bomb. Huge amounts of warrior bitter hops and a big dollop of centennial at flame out. I'll ferment it for a week and then dry hop it with another great wodge of centennial. It's vaguely based on Stone's Ruination IPA.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Oct 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> i've just knocked up a great big hop bomb. Huge amounts of warrior bitter hops and a big dollop of centennial at flame out. I'll ferment it for a week and then dry hop it with another great wodge of centennial. It's vaguely based on Stone's Ruination IPA.



Sounds like a badass mofo of a beer, DP!


----------



## User169 (16 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Sounds like a badass mofo of a beer, DP!



Hope so. Don't think it will be very subtle!


----------



## theclaud (16 Oct 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Hope so. Don't think it will be very subtle!


@srw is gonna love it!


I'll have his share.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Oct 2015)

M&S saison by Adnams, lovely stuff, as crisp and fresh tasting as it gets with a wowzers finish.


----------



## srw (17 Oct 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Dunkel Fester (Wychwood Brewery, 4.4%)
> 
> View attachment 107100
> 
> ...




Mrs M is clearly a woman of taste. I must find a bottle of two of that one.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Oct 2015)

Rich and coffe-ish?
This had (past tense again!)all that,and a big chocolate hit...would be good with something savoury...so I drank it with my socks in my hand...too flavoured for a session - it would be like settling down with a box of Milk Tray designed to make you wobble - but interesting stuff. 6.0%...Saturated fat, diglycerides of fatty acids, cocoa, butter, and all the usual beery bits and bobs. I'd drink a few again, but would need to find the correct flavour crisps for max impact.


----------



## User169 (17 Oct 2015)

Mrs DP should go away more often - I'm getting loads of brewing done. 

Next up an attempt at Three Floyds' Gumballhead - a lightish wheat ale with lots of Amarillo.

Heinde en Verre from DeMo to accompany. Not their finest - a sugary and strong and that's about it.


----------



## theclaud (17 Oct 2015)

Today's rugby beer is (ahem) Jaipur and Willams Bros Gooseberry Grozet! And our host promises home-made lamb biriyani. A lesser woman would be smug.


----------



## Padraig (17 Oct 2015)

My current beer of choice is Guinness West Indies Porter. Several bottles chilling as we speak, for the rugby later (Union, of course, not the ersatz Northern version they watch in this town). That beer is part of the Brewers' Project, to revive old recipes. Oddly, they also made a Dublin Porter, but I didn't like it at all. It was quite a bit weaker, and the local supermarkets were all discounting it like mad, so I'm guessing it wasn't popular. I saw a reference above to Wychwood's Dunkel Fester. Herself bought a few a couple of weeks back, from Aldi, I think. I didn't like that at all. The taste, compared to the West Indies Porter, seemed one-dimensional somehow. Best way I can describe it. Last summer, I got seriously back into Weissbier, which I first encountered when I was teaching in Munich. Aldi sell one called Schoefferhofer (don't know how to type an Umlaut) which is only £1.25 a bottle, and not at all bad. I'm led to believe that it was the first wheat beer brewed outside Bavaria. Anyway, rugger coverage just starting, so I'll catch you later.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Oct 2015)

Schiotz Mørk Mumme during half-time in The Bokke v Wales game.

(Cmon Wales!)


----------



## smutchin (17 Oct 2015)

It's that time of year again...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Oct 2015)

York Brewery Guzzler, challenger and celeia hops, decent light session beer, good stuff.






Brewed within the city walls a stones throw from Micklegate Bar which is the royal entrance to the city and not some scandal involving @mickle.


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Oct 2015)

Aces High (Blackjack 5% abv, bottle conditioned)





Blimey. As you can probably see, this is a lively one - pouring in my usual measured way resulted in the @Crackle esque froth pictured.

Lovely fresh aroma at first, with a little biscuit in the taste, and then a lot of hops. They're peppery and slightly floral at first, finishing grapefruity into a bitter, lingering aftertaste. I like this one.

Mrs M says "Very nice."


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Oct 2015)

some further beer business, as Mrs M, the younger M, and I had a pub lunch.

1) Red Racer IPA (6.5% abv)
Beer Advocate bloody love this one, it seems, although I chose it largely on the strength of there being a bicycle pictured on the pump clip.
*Very* hoppy, with most of the fresher hop flavours making an appearance at some point. Predominantly floral and grapefruity, I thought, and above averagely bitter.

2) Titanic Brewery 7cs (as in "Seven Seas") (5% abv)
A bit gimmicky, maybe, in that it's brewed with seven hop varieties, all of which begin with C. However, I thought this one rather well put together - a base that's nicely malty, with the hops combining for a complex, sweet, floral/herby sort of a taste. This was Mrs M's favourite, closely followed by Red Racer.

3) Sixpoints/Adnams Bengali (6.4% abv)
Ratebeer reveiwers reckon this has a biscuity/malt taste, but I can't say I picked up much of that. I did get lots of hops, piney, grapefruity and floral. Of the three beers we tried, I think this is the most stereotypically "modern IPA". It's tasty, but I found myself missing the complexity of the first two we tried.


----------



## User482 (17 Oct 2015)

The Fridays drank the bar dry of Lancaster Black this morning. Top work all round, people.


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Oct 2015)

User482 said:


> The Fridays drank the bar dry of Lancaster Black this morning. Top work all round, people.


Don't blame them at all, lovely stuff.

Their Amber is top notch too, although I've only ever seen it at festivals.


----------



## theclaud (17 Oct 2015)

smutchin said:


> It's that time of year again...
> 
> View attachment 107215


Ah - that was on offer on gravity at the Mumbles Ale House tonight. Not bad but I passed over it in favour of Oakham Bishop's Farewell and a nightcap of Oakham Green Devil, a splendiferous beer which has been my undoing this week.

The Grozet was gratifyingly gooseberryish, and that goes a long way, but I'm not convinced there is much substance underpinning it. Jaipur is not a bad match for biriyani.


----------



## vernon (18 Oct 2015)

A little off piste but an interesting read about the national collection of yeast

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-34538212


----------



## Aperitif (18 Oct 2015)

An early start in the countryside! Work isn't all that bad when the weather is fair and the opportunity to pay homage to redtedmcginty's cap dethroner. I was offered this or an Estrella or a cup of tea for ellevenses. The results of the 11.15 at Suburbia were, in reverse order:
PG Tips
El Bottelon
A running Dog




And a snack for Dog lovers too! That have a sort of yeasty integrity, and I spent ages scraping my paws on the grass after having a pee.




Come on Ireland and Scotland...you owe England! (All those free prescriptions, universities and stuff...the least you can do is win the Rugby World Cup).


----------



## Padraig (18 Oct 2015)

We may struggle without O'Connell and Sexton, but let's be hopeful. My contribution to the Ireland match will be to drink nothing but Guinness West Indies Porter while it's on. Weissbier would seem oddly out of place.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Oct 2015)

M&S White IPA, complimentary to the trad Sunday lunch curry. Couldn't find the Black I bought at the same time, wonder if it was nice!


----------



## User169 (18 Oct 2015)

Some Welshers. Fubar smells amazing, but doesn't quite deliver so much flavour. Cwtch is much better - lovely looking and much better maltiness.


----------



## uphillstruggler (18 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> York Brewery Guzzler, challenger and celeia hops, decent light session beer, good stuff.
> 
> View attachment 107226
> 
> ...



I picked up one of those yesterday from lidl. Pretty impressed too.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Oct 2015)

uphillstruggler said:


> I picked up one of those yesterday from lidl. Pretty impressed too.



Mine came from lidl too * high fives*


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Oct 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Some Welshers. Fubar smells amazing, but doesn't quite deliver so much flavour. Cwtch is much better - lovely looking and much better maltiness.
> 
> View attachment 107305



I've had a couple of theirs, one was really good and the other indifferent. Horrible labels.


----------



## Padraig (18 Oct 2015)

Ooh, cwtch! A word which takes me back to my tenure in Wales.


----------



## User482 (18 Oct 2015)

Beige.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Oct 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Some Welshers. Fubar smells amazing, but doesn't quite deliver so much flavour. Cwtch is much better - lovely looking and much better maltiness.
> 
> View attachment 107305




I had a pint of F.U.B.A.R. friday night. And boy it was a gorgeous drop of ale.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Oct 2015)

If Carlsberd did stout...

..oh hang on, they do...






Of course by local standards it is, at "only" 4.2%, a mild!


----------



## User482 (18 Oct 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> If Carlsberd did stout...
> 
> ..oh hang on, they do...
> 
> ...


That reminds me. Have you tried anything from the Fanoe Bryghus? Decent stuff as I recall.


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 Oct 2015)

Nice bottle of brown ale from the Wincle Beer Co with dinner tonight.


----------



## uphillstruggler (18 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Mine came from lidl too * high fives*



Did you get one of these too? If you did, it's double high 5s. This is pretty good too.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Oct 2015)

User482 said:


> That reminds me. Have you tried anything from the Fanoe Bryghus? Decent stuff as I recall.


I've not seen any hereabouts. But Sonderho is about as far away as you can get from cph and still be in Denmark.


----------



## User482 (18 Oct 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I've not seen any hereabouts. But Sonderho is about as far away as you can get from cph and still be in Denmark.


It's in Norby but I take your point. A work colleague had it in Copenhagen... keep looking!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Oct 2015)

User482 said:


> It's in Norby but I take your point. A work colleague had it in Copenhagen... keep looking!


Ha. I got a village and an island mixed up... Norby is on Fanø, as is Sonderho.

I expect it is sold in a supermarket chain that doesn't have a branch near me. Some of the chains have near exclusive rights on some of the brewers, it seems. I'm an Irma man. Next time I'm in Fotex in Fisktorvet (ghastly down market mall on the way to/from work) I'll keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## srw (18 Oct 2015)

User482 said:


> View attachment 107319
> Beige.


Looks pink. You need to sort the colour balance on your camera.


----------



## srw (18 Oct 2015)

Mrs W kindly bought be a bottle of Badger's thrice hopped "Hopping hare" for Friday night. I was too shattered from my short night and long journey to drink it - instead I'm drinking it as a nightcap.

I was sceptical - I expect anything declaring itself "thrice hopped" to be rather over-the-top. But you know, it's not actually at all bad. The hops (Goldings and Cascade says the label) perk up the flavour and balance, rather than dominate, the malt. Those Johnny-come-latelys aping the Yanks could learn a thing or two from this unassuming veteran, I think.


----------



## User169 (19 Oct 2015)

Copenhagen Beer Celebration 2016 tickets have just gone on sale - 200 UK squids for a ticket to both days! 

The first brewery has just been announced - Hill Farmstead - which is nice.


----------



## User169 (19 Oct 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> If Carlsberd did stout...
> 
> ..oh hang on, they do...
> 
> ...



They also do one called "Carnegie Stout" brewed by Carlsberg Sweden. Pretty good actually.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Oct 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Nice bottle of brown ale from the Wincle Beer Co with dinner tonight.
> View attachment 107330


Looks a nice colour.


----------



## rich p (19 Oct 2015)

Duchesse de Bourgogne sour beer from Verharghe. My son (or DP's possibly) loved it as per. I thought it was bleedin' disgusting, as per most sour beers. 
I don't know if it's an acquired taste but I still don't really get these ones.


----------



## User169 (19 Oct 2015)

rich p said:


> Duchesse de Bourgogne sour beer from Verharghe. My son (or DP's possibly) loved it as per. I thought it was bleedin' disgusting, as per most sour beers.
> I don't know if it's an acquired taste but I still don't really get these ones.



You're not supposed to drink it hot!


----------



## rich p (19 Oct 2015)

I was given this Marstons Owd Roger to try. Dark, molasses and as fruity as HP sauce. 7.4% but a bit too sweet and not enough edge for my liking.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Oct 2015)

rich p said:


> I was given this Marstons Owd Roger to try. Dark, molasses and as fruity as HP sauce. 7.4% but a bit too sweet and not enough edge for my liking.
> 
> View attachment 107406



Not allows crisps anymore, bowl of pears now?!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Oct 2015)

Julefred is in the shops. Julefnug is on the shelves. Julebryg can be had. Julens øl in all its splendid variety has been brewed and shipped and is waiting to be drunk.

And drunk they will be.

It's Christmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Oct 2015)

Meanwhile in other news:

The driest beer I've ever drunk here, or anywhere...





It must be the rosehips and the rosemary that do it. Not an unpleasant drink mind.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Not allows crisps anymore, bowl of pears now?!


Nah - they're just natural crisps...aka spuds. People will do anything to get a good snap these days. Diabololical.


----------



## rich p (19 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Not allows crisps anymore, bowl of pears now?!


My lawyer, Perry My Son, made me put the pears in.
He actually said I had a nice pear, which was good of him.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Oct 2015)

"I bet yours aren't as nice as William's Pear"

signed Kate


----------



## Padraig (19 Oct 2015)

Today, Herself came home with several bottles of my usual Erdinger Weissbier, and one bottle of Erdinger Dunkel, which I've never tried before, even in Bavaria where it's brewed. I wasn't keen on the Dunkel Fester, which was allegedly styled after a typical German dark beer, but I have higher hopes for the Erdinger version. It's chilling in my beer fridge as we speak (nothing like a dedicated fridge if you're a serious toper), and I'll be having it with Eggheads tomorrow, if the good Lord spares me. I shall deliver my verdict on it tomorrow evening. Just about to start on the brandy. I may post a brandy thread.


----------



## rich p (19 Oct 2015)

Aperitif said:


> "I bet yours aren't as nice as William's Pear"
> 
> signed Kate


That was William with the oven gloves on, upthread, as it happens!


----------



## theclaud (19 Oct 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> It's Christmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!


----------



## User169 (20 Oct 2015)

vernon said:


> A little off piste but an interesting read about the national collection of yeast
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-34538212



Interesting article! I worked for four years on the other side of the road and didn't know it was there.

I looked up the beer brewed with a 1958 strain and the fermentation got stuck! It was quite a neat idea though - the guy was brewing a 50th anniversary Maris Otter beer, so wanted a contemporary yeast.

I guess the Norwich collection is one of ale yeasts since lager yeasts are much less diverse. Some crazy Belgians are on the case though - _"We were able to get some serious sexual action between our yeasts"...

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/09/150925142724.htm
_


----------



## Aperitif (20 Oct 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Interesting article! *I worked for four years on the other side of the road* and didn't know it was there.
> 
> I looked up the beer brewed with* a 1958 strain and the fermentation got stuck!* It was quite a neat idea though - the guy was brewing a 50th anniversary Maris Otter beer, so wanted a contemporary yeast.


Norfolk ing good then.


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Oct 2015)

User482 said:


> View attachment 107319
> Beige.


Boondoggle is the beer I've seen with most different labels - the one you've pictured may be, I think, the fourth variant I've seen since I last tried a bottle in 2010.

Hobgoblin probably come close, as I've seen different labels for Hallowe'en, and the Monsters of Rock, as well as the "default".


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Oct 2015)

There are 11 different sorts of Julens Ol downstairs. I can feel extensive testing coming on.

But thus far I have to say that my fave "supermarket" Danish beer is


----------



## vernon (20 Oct 2015)

IPA has made its way to Barcelona

A steady standard IPA taste. 6% and


----------



## rich p (20 Oct 2015)

I was feeling I under the weather so I paid a flying visit to a pub I rarely frequent. A proper boozer full of blokes, well on the way at 6o'clock. I had a bottle of Big Hug brewery, The Bears.
A newly typical, hoppy light IPA. 
Jumping on the bandwagon but very nice...


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Oct 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Don't blame them at all, lovely stuff.
> 
> Their Amber is top notch too, although I've only ever seen it at festivals.


Booths stock bottled Amber btw


----------



## Aperitif (21 Oct 2015)

rich p said:


> I was feeling I under the weather so I paid a flying visit to a pub I rarely frequent. A proper boozer full of blokes, well on the way at 6o'clock. I had a bottle of Big Hug brewery, The Bears.
> A newly typical, hoppy light IPA.
> Jumping on the bandwagon but very nice...
> View attachment 107525


Nice tabletoppage. Hope you didn't end up under the weathered, Rich.


----------



## rich p (21 Oct 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Nice tabletoppage. Hope you didn't end up under the weathered, Rich.


There was also a bloke going round selling watches - it was like an episode of Only Fools and Horses.


----------



## Padraig (21 Oct 2015)

Well, I tried the Erdinger Dunkel last night. A wheat beer like ordinary Erdinger, but dark in colour, as the name suggests. To me, it tasted exactly the same as the normal Erdinger Weissbier. Possibly my palate has been rendered insensitive by years of drinking cheap Canadian rye (from Morrisons, sadly no longer available), but I've often thought that certain premium drinks no longer taste as good as they used to do. Where spirits are concerned, I tend to content myself with offerings from Lidl, Aldi and the like. I'd be greatly indebted to anyone who can tell me where in the north of England I can get hold of an Irish whiskey called Paddy. Distilled in Cork, it's widely available in Ireland, but the only place over here I've seen it is a filling station on the A40 a couple of miles past Narberth in Pembrokeshire. Should have stocked up when we lived down there.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Oct 2015)

Padraig said:


> Well, I tried the Erdinger Dunkel last night. A wheat beer like ordinary Erdinger, but dark in colour, as the name suggests. To me, it tasted exactly the same as the normal Erdinger Weissbier. Possibly my palate has been rendered insensitive by years of drinking cheap Canadian rye (from Morrisons, sadly no longer available), but I've often thought that certain premium drinks no longer taste as good as they used to do. Where spirits are concerned, I tend to content myself with offerings from Lidl, Aldi and the like. I'd be greatly indebted to anyone who can tell me where in the north of England I can get hold of an Irish whiskey called Paddy. Distilled in Cork, it's widely available in Ireland, but the only place over here I've seen it is a filling station on the A40 a couple of miles past Narberth in Pembrokeshire. Should have stocked up when we lived down there.



Nice report but your thread is useless without O'Pictures Padraig.The creamy head, the frothy personality, the transparency and the ambience. You can post a picture of the beer too if you like.
Paddy can arrive via The Whisky Exchange twenty quid a bottle - although I would be pointing you at Connemara for preference. (Cask strength is out of stock but Amazon can help...)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Oct 2015)

Naughty lunchtime beer in waggawotsit. 





￼
Picked up a couple of beers up afterwards, looking forward to trying the Hamster of Doom , the chocolate stout is for Mrs 3BM.


----------



## Padraig (21 Oct 2015)

My apologies. I was unaware of the beer thread protocol. The picture of that Paddy has given me a powerful thirst, I have to say. I seem to remember that, when I've bought it on the boat to Ireland years ago, in the duty-free days, it had a strength of 86 rather than 70. Not sure what strength they sold in Ireland, but I recall that the spirit measures were more generous. The ones here are daft. It would evaporate before you got it drunk.


----------



## User169 (21 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Naughty lunchtime beer in waggawotsit.
> 
> View attachment 107555
> 
> ...



Lovin' your scarf 3floralneckprotectorsmcginty! Suits you!


----------



## User169 (21 Oct 2015)

User13710 said:


> I do like having visitors for the weekend when they come bearing gifts .
> View attachment 107563



Nice to know that for some people the weekend starts Wednesday!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Oct 2015)

Only 2 tags left folks; beards, sandals and yumtus have been taken.


----------



## User169 (21 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Only 2 tags left folks; beards, sandals and yumtus have been taken.



How did you manage to get three? I can only put in one.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Oct 2015)

rich p said:


> There was also a bloke going round selling watches - it was like an episode of Only Fools and Horses.



I was in a pub in Methyl, Fife once and there was a guy selling veg out of a wooden crate. Can't say I cared for the cut of his jib so I declined his kind offer of purchasing his wares.


----------



## rich p (21 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Only 2 tags left folks; beards, sandals and yumtus have been taken.


yumtus!!!
If you said that down last night's boozer you'd get some funny looks...

... (resists the open goal)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Oct 2015)

this is a serious thread, whoever put the toilet cleaner tag in is in big trouble - I'm telling Shaun.


----------



## rich p (21 Oct 2015)

User13710 said:


> Isn't that a character from one of those wenky CS Lewis books about wardrobes?


I never read them, reputed to be religious analogies aren't they, which put me off?


----------



## rich p (21 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> this is a serious thread, whoever put the toilet cleaner tag in is in big trouble - I'm telling Shaun.


I think it was auto-corrected from lambic...
just kiddin' DP


----------



## User169 (21 Oct 2015)

rich p said:


> I think it was auto-corrected from lambic...
> just kiddin' DP


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Oct 2015)

rich p said:


> I never read them, reputed to be religious analogies aren't they, which put me off?



I read them when I was a kid and really enjoyed them but then I used to like the Famous Five too so what do I know, I expect you were all reading Proust and shít when you were 11.


----------



## vernon (21 Oct 2015)

rich p said:


> I was feeling I under the weather so I paid a flying visit to a pub I rarely frequent. A proper boozer full of blokes, well on the way at 6o'clock. I had a bottle of Big Hug brewery, The Bears.
> A newly typical, hoppy light IPA.
> Jumping on the bandwagon but very nice...
> View attachment 107525



I'll see your Bears and I'll raise you one Big Bear.

A Barcelonian pale ale 6% abv. Pleasant assault on the taste buds, no trace of bear.


----------



## User169 (22 Oct 2015)

Tags are up for grabs again folks!

Edit: er, seemingly not.


----------



## User169 (22 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Sounds like a badass mofo of a beer, DP!



Gave this a little samplage last night - already up to 6.5% and super bitter.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Oct 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Tags are up for grabs again folks!
> 
> Edit: er, seemingly not.



Immature folks have scuppered them, glad to say I was one of those that treated them with respeck.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Immature folks have scuppered them, glad to say I was one of those that treated them with respeck.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Oct 2015)

User said:


> Was the tag Smurftrollery immature, or did it help to achieve a result?



Mine said 'yumtus', nuff said.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Oct 2015)

I am at a conference with overnight stay at Crieff Hydro and just spied 4 x Brewdog options on tap in the bar. I shall forego the spa and gym options
...


----------



## User169 (22 Oct 2015)

Adam, an old ale from Hair of the Dog, but brewed at DeMo. A real winter warmer!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Oct 2015)

Marmion said:


> I am at a conference with overnight stay at Crieff Hydro and just spied 4 x Brewdog options on tap in the bar. I shall forego the spa and gym options
> ...



I stayed there years ago and got pissed so don't remember what I drank, as far as I understood it that is the point of a hydro.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Oct 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Adam, an old ale from Hair of the Dog, but brewed at DeMo. A real winter warmer!
> 
> View attachment 107688



Ahhh cute!


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Oct 2015)

So drinking causes demetia..


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Oct 2015)

So drinking causes demetia


----------



## Aperitif (22 Oct 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Adam, an old ale from Hair of the Dog, but brewed at DeMo. A real winter warmer!
> 
> View attachment 107688


Nice decappage tech. on display there, DP
I had a slight twinge from my patella as I entered Tesco Metro tonight. 
Immediately I thought...
"A knee, get your Gunn". I was even more surprised to find that I actually possessed a relevant glass. 
'Oak aged beer' - we'll, it is OK for sure...Actually very smooth, vanilla taste with a bit of a floral finish for some strange reason. A good Edinburgh brew. Says on the label "carefully matured for 77 days prior to release" - unlike Shaun's tags then.
Anyway, it is a jolly decent taste...but these 330ml bottles don't last the pace. 6.6% ABV for those counting.


----------



## theclaud (22 Oct 2015)

Weird Beard Tsujigiri!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Oct 2015)

Triple fff Brewery - Moondance, a really good bitter, lovely stuff.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Oct 2015)

I bought my very first bottle of Asahi this evening. I quite enjoyed drinking it.

Let me spare you the trouble.....


----------



## theclaud (22 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Triple fff Brewery - Moondance, a really good bitter, lovely stuff.
> 
> View attachment 107734


Looks like a marvellous night for it.


----------



## theclaud (23 Oct 2015)

slowmotion said:


> I bought my very first bottle of Asahi this evening. I quite enjoyed drinking it.
> 
> Let me spare you the trouble.....
> View attachment 107735


You've always been partial to a bit of FYP, IIRC. I ended the night on a cherry sour.


----------



## rich p (23 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Triple fff Brewery - Moondance, a really good bitter, lovely stuff.
> 
> View attachment 107734


Looks like an Old Master that could do with a bit of restoration.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Oct 2015)

theclaud said:


> You've always been partial to a bit of FYP, IIRC. I ended the night on a cherry sour.


I keep meaning to educate myself, but alas, old habits die hard.


----------



## theclaud (23 Oct 2015)

slowmotion said:


> I keep meaning to educate myself, but alas, old habits die hard.


I got completely educated this evening.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Oct 2015)

theclaud said:


> I got completely educated this evening.


Sounds good. I won't pry further.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Oct 2015)

theclaud said:


> I got completely educated this evening.


Does that mean you had 11+? 
 Oh levels on the up...


----------



## Aperitif (23 Oct 2015)

rich p said:


> Looks like an Old Master that could do with a bit of restoration.


Such an inviting post, Rich...I resist.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Oct 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Such an inviting post, Rich...I resist.



I was just about to unresist...


----------



## Aperitif (23 Oct 2015)

This beer sold, amongst others, at The Butchers Arms (suitable pub name for the Brighton Beer Boy, 'Junior p') 
"Michelin Pub of the Year" I can only deduce that they sell beer inner tube.




Photograph: Stephen Shepherd/Guardian


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Oct 2015)

Robinson's White Label Oak Aged Red (5.2% abv)

This was new to me, (I've tried Unicorn and Trooper, the other two casks on offer before). 

It's a pretty rich pint, I think; caramelly and fruity, with enough of an edge that it doesn't tip into being treacly, rather than opulent. I can't say I got much oak from it (in my head, I'd imagined the sort of flavours one gets in a nice Rioja) but it's pleasant drink nonetheless. 

Well worth trying, should you be in a Robinson's hostelry at some point.

I think Mrs M would have thought it was "Very Nice."


----------



## Aperitif (23 Oct 2015)

> I can't say I got much oak from it (in my head, I'd imagined the sort of flavours one gets in a nice Rioja) but it's pleasant drink nonetheless.


Maybe that's like the aftertaste I was trying to pin down, when I read about 'oak aged' on the now shot Gunns that I drank last evening. I venture that it is a taste of mashed acorn.
Meanwhile, Rich has been getting into method for his forthcoming Tour Du Dublin...


----------



## Aperitif (23 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Not so much holy orders as last orders........


With Rich, it's a regular habit...and, as he's a coenobitic, he doesn't drink before sext.


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Oct 2015)

Captain Smith's (Titanic Brewery, 5.2% abv)





Another fairly rich, malty sort of beer, this.

Initially bitter, with caramel/toffee coming through, before reverting to a bitter taste that lingers into the aftertaste.

Jolly nice, and slightly more to my taste than yesterday's I think.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## SteveF (23 Oct 2015)

A blonde this evening.. Maybe more than one


----------



## Aperitif (23 Oct 2015)

Reportage on the Slater's Autumn Red might be nice too, Steve!


----------



## SteveF (23 Oct 2015)

Well it is autumn I suppose... Will see what I can do


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Oct 2015)

Poor focus8, but a relatively clean cooker hob





*a beer thread requirement, I had to work hard to make it look so shonky


----------



## rich p (24 Oct 2015)

Marmion said:


> Poor focus8, but a relatively clean cooker hob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who drank it?


----------



## rich p (24 Oct 2015)

I had people round tonight and drank copious amounts.
Punk IPA, hawthorn and pear Wit, mentioned previously, Leffe Nectar (bleeeuuurrrggghhhh).
Plus lots of wine, viognier and alborino largely...
...p.s. I know the wine thread is thaddaway>>>>>>>


----------



## Aperitif (24 Oct 2015)

rich p said:


> Who drank it?


A 'Hobgoblin'?
That Leffe Nectar needs a very hot day to function properly I think, Rich. Playful caps though...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Oct 2015)

Ye olde trad Welsh fayre of olde. From last night...


----------



## rich p (24 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ye olde trad Welsh fayre of olde. From last night...
> View attachment 107821


Posch Bosch toaster!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Oct 2015)

rich p said:


> Posch Bosch toaster!



Not ours, we're in Wales, wifi is shïte down here, worse than dial up, it's like the last century...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Oct 2015)

rich p said:


> Posch Bosch toaster!



Not ours, we're in Wales, wifi is shïte down here, worse than dial up, it's like the last century...


----------



## rich p (24 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Not ours, we're in Wales, wifi is shïte down here, worse than dial up, it's like the last century...





threebikesmcginty said:


> Not ours, we're in Wales, wifi is shïte down here, worse than dial up, it's like the last century...


So I see!


----------



## theclaud (24 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Not ours, we're in Wales, wifi is shïte down here, worse than dial up, it's like the last century...


Where in Welshland are you, 3BM?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Oct 2015)

theclaud said:


> Where in Welshland are you, 3BM?



Middle-class bootcamp, Bluestone. 

Gwaun Valley best bitter, decent stuff.


----------



## rich p (24 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Middle-class bootcamp, Bluestone.
> 
> Gwaun Valley best bitter, decent stuff.
> 
> View attachment 107846


I've just googled Bluestone, and it says, Family Escape.
Have they yet?


----------



## User169 (24 Oct 2015)

You lot are totally going to dig this - a "smoothie" IPA brewed with wild strawberry, rhubarb, vanilla and lactose. Not totally offensive, but one will be enough.


----------



## User169 (24 Oct 2015)

Bilberry Smoothie IPA!


----------



## rich p (24 Oct 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Bilberry Smoothie IPA!
> 
> View attachment 107853


Okay, okay DP, you've had your 5-a-day now...


----------



## User169 (24 Oct 2015)

rich p said:


> Okay, okay DP, you've had your 5-a-day now...



Thank god for that!


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> ... than dial up, it's like the last century...



Dai-l up, shorely?


----------



## User169 (24 Oct 2015)

Cuvée #4 from DeMo. Some kind of melange of unidentified barrel aged beer and supposedly sour. Big acetone hit on the nose which I'm not a fan of and super sweet. Starting to grow on me as I get thorough it - a very complex and long finish.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Middle-class bootcamp, Bluestone.
> 
> Gwaun Valley best bitter, decent stuff.
> 
> View attachment 107846



We went to Bluestone a few years ago (PITA place to get to from Derbyshire). There was no wifi at all. You had to buy a massively overpriced cable from the only shop on site to link the laptop up to the internet.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Oct 2015)

nickyboy said:


> We went to Bluestone a few years ago (PITA place to get to from Derbyshire). There was no wifi at all. You had to buy a massively overpriced cable from the only shop on site to link the laptop up to the internet.



It's a wonder how we cope under such circumstances.


----------



## User169 (24 Oct 2015)

And DeMo just in top form. Love this one - 25g/L of hops. Has an incredible dank, herby hop character. Love it!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Oct 2015)

I've menched Ridgeway before, the guy is a genius brewer, check this, the Hamster of Doom brown ale, rich and nutty with a 5.8% bite, lovely stuff.






Look at the colour of this stuff!!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Oct 2015)

Award winning photo alert...


----------



## theclaud (24 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Award winning photo alert...


Watch and learn, Rich...


----------



## srw (24 Oct 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 107871
> 
> 
> And DeMo just in top form. Love this one - 25g/L of hops. Has an incredible dank, herby hop character. Love it!


Is it just me who is beginning to wonder whether DP is playing an elaborate prank on us all? No brewery can _really_ produce so many different brews - I reckon "DeMo" doesn't exist, and DP just knocks up the labels on his home printer.


----------



## User169 (24 Oct 2015)

srw said:


> Is it just me who is beginning to wonder whether DP is playing an elaborate prank on us all? No brewery can _really_ produce so many different brews - I reckon "DeMo" doesn't exist, and DP just knocks up the labels on his home printer.



Lol, that's a very fair point! In one sense they do produce too many beers and quality control can be rather dodgy. 

On the other hand, for every stinker there's a real corker!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Oct 2015)

Jacoben Golden Naked Christmas Ale.

4 pints and I'm anyone's


----------



## srw (24 Oct 2015)

It's not just in the bottle where their attention to detail seems lacking....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Oct 2015)

srw said:


> Is it just me who is beginning to wonder whether DP is playing an elaborate prank on us all? No brewery can _really_ produce so many different brews - I reckon "DeMo" doesn't exist, and DP just knocks up the labels on his home printer.


Mikeller and Warpigs usually have 40 odd on the go between them.


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Oct 2015)

West Indies Porter (Guinness, 6% abv)




I thought I'd reviewed this on here before, although I can't find the post, so apologies if this is a duplicate.

Anyway, bought as part of a multi-buy. I liked this one - it has a richer, treacly/rich fruit sort of a taste rather than the all smoke, all the time flavour of "normal" Guiness. The smoke is still there, as is a little bit of hop, I think.

I liked this, and Mrs M thought it was very nice.


----------



## User169 (25 Oct 2015)

One of my own - a mild. Very pleased with this one - fruity, malty, slight bit of roasted flavour. Light noble hop.

Easy to chuck down a load of this.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Oct 2015)

Tomas Watkin's Cwrw Haf. Not overflowing with taste or anything but it is refreshing despite being served in *shudder* a plastic tumbler.


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Tomas Watkin's Cwrw Haf. Not overflowing with taste or anything but it is refreshing despite being served in *shudder* a plastic tumbler.


We have a bottle of that in the beer box. Cwrw Braf is a nice one from the same brewer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Oct 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> We have a bottle of that in the beer box. Cwrw Braf is a nice one from the same brewer.



Actually it got better as it went on and warmed up a bit, think I've tried all their stuff, decent brewery.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Oct 2015)

Oatmealtastic...


----------



## smutchin (25 Oct 2015)

My parents went on holiday to Scotland last week and brought me back a present, which was jolly nice of them...


----------



## rich p (25 Oct 2015)

'draught' bitter from the offie - Burning Sky Arise - a really nice hoppy glug. Love it.
Arbor Smokescreen - smokey liquorice. #yumtus 
And Tuatara 'Ardennes' style from NZ. New to me but pretty decent drink despite the bullshìt on the label!
Nice afternoon of eating smoked veal with a selection of beers.


----------



## Crackle (25 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Oatmealtastic...
> 
> View attachment 108009


Where do you get that, online? Nowhere local has it in.


----------



## theclaud (25 Oct 2015)

rich p said:


> 'draught' bitter from the offie - Burning Sky Arise - a really nice hoppy glug. Love it.
> Arbor Smokescreen - smokey liquorice. #yumtus
> And Tuatara 'Ardennes' style from NZ. New to me but pretty decent drink despite the bullshìt on the label!
> Nice afternoon of eating smoked veal with a selection of beers.
> ...


Dodgy choice of glass for the Smokescreen, IMO. 

A bit of smoked veal and he goes off the poncery scale.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Oct 2015)

Crackle said:


> Where do you get that, online? Nowhere local has it in.



beersofeurope.co.uk plenty of other good stuff to fill a basket too. I've used them before and they're OK.


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Oct 2015)

The Celt Experience Golden Age again yesterday, still good. (See posts passim).





_Rugby World Cup Window display at the Purple Moose brewery shop._

Today, we took a trip to Porthmadog, where I enjoyed mooching around the Browsers book and art supply shop, before adjourning to The Australia, a joint venture between Purple Moose, Conwy Brewery, Great Orme Brewery and Bragdy Nant.

As you'd expect, the beer selection is excellent - as well as (I think) 8 pumps, there were taps for various decent lagers (Wrexham, Snowdonia, Freedom) cider and a Paulaner wit bier. Bottles on offer included Brooklyn lager, Kwak, Westmalle, Chimay... Definitely a reason for paying a visit, or ideally, staying in the town - this consortium of brewers have a pub (The Albion) in Conwy too, incidentally.

Anyroad. We sampled;

Mwnci Nel (Bragdy Nant 5.5%)
A super little dark beer - a fair bit of smoke in the flavour, and a nice bit of toffee, balanced by some bitter hop. Pick of the bunch for today, I think.

Coch Hydref / Autumn Red (Bragdy Conwy 4.5%)
Some caramel/toffee, then citrussy hops to take the edge off into a decent bitter finish.

Blodeuwedd (Bragdy Lleu 3.8%)
Very light, this one, although with a nice flavour that seems almost nutty before the finish, something I remember from the last Bragdy Leu beer I had.

Ysgawen (Purple Moose, 4%)
One of my favourites, this, although it was spoiled on this occasion by being served too cold - the flavours just didn't come through, sadly.

In the evening, we had a Guiness Dublin Porter with our meal. (Guiness, 3.8%)
This isn't as nice as the West Indies Porter, I think - it's closer the the all smokiness of the "normal" Guiness product, without as much of the fruitiness and interest of the WI porter. Not terrible, but I'd buy West Indies Porter rather than this in future, I think.

Mrs M says: "They spoiled my Ysgawen."


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Award winning photo alert...


!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Oct 2015)




----------



## User169 (27 Oct 2015)

This is an advent calendar!


----------



## User169 (27 Oct 2015)

New beer - Berliner Weisse at 3.0%. There's also a grapefruit version which I'm going to bottle tonight.

Edit: wowsers - it actually tastes really good. Needs some time to clear and get a bit of fizz, but looking good!


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Oct 2015)

Another pub lunch.

Mrs M stuck with her current favourite, Purple Moose's "Dark Side of the Moose" (links to earlier review).

That left a further five different halves, which, sadly, number one son decided to randomise when "helping" carry them back from the bar.

So, the ones I know were Chinook APA (Butcombe, 4.2%) - a nicely hoppy pale with a bitter citrussy finish that I had the foresight to sip before it was carted off. 10 Little Acorns (Oakleaf, 4.4% abv) - identifiable by its being a mild amongst pales. That was a belter, rich at the start with a nice bitter undertone and finish balancing it out - definitely try this, if you can. 

The ones I couldn't identify were Zululand Zulu Blonde (which I think no.1 son ended up with, it was his choice along with a half of London Pride) and Everards Stateside Rye.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Oct 2015)

Advent calendars? Drink early while stocks last eh. My sister sent me a snap of one the other day...bit sophisticated for the cappist monks in here but, it's Christmas. Ain't it? And yes, it's naff - I agree before anyone says anything.


----------



## User169 (27 Oct 2015)

Is it nearly Christmas? Me and Flozza are on the Stille Nacht....


----------



## smutchin (27 Oct 2015)

Nice. Quite old fashioned, in a good way - sweet and fruity with a pleasantly bitter tang.


----------



## Tin Pot (27 Oct 2015)

Got through about five of the beer festival beers at the local Wetherspoons so far, forty five to go...

Only two I'd recommend:

Alt Bier
Low Blow


----------



## the_craig (27 Oct 2015)

A post five-a-side lager tonight from my favourite brewery - WEST St Mungo's.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Oct 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Got through about five of the beer festival beers at the local Wetherspoons so far, forty five to go...
> 
> Only two I'd recommend:
> 
> ...



I think I'm in the twenties 

Minagof Smoked Porter was the most interesting; a departure from my usual pale and hoppy staples it's the smokiest smoky flavour this side of a shot of Talisker.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Oct 2015)

smutchin said:


> View attachment 108265
> 
> 
> Nice. Quite old fashioned, in a good way - sweet and fruity with a pleasantly bitter tang.


Nice. I'm liking the Rich P school of photography backdrop. The kettle is the new black (except yourn is white but hey! - detail.) These short days are putting paid to the natural light shots in all but the most indulgent of drinkers. (Which means it will not affect Rich, threesummertimesmcginty, JtM or DP) I even succumbed to the failing light on Sunday - such a beautiful day. More than can be said for the nondescript beer. It came. It went. Like a high plains drifter...




Also had one of these - son off to San Francisco for a few days so it was the least I could do...tasted of nothing much - might have been a bit cold though. Pleasant labels.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Oct 2015)

From your Far East correspondent:

Arrived in Hong Kong today. On the KLM flight I was hoping for something interestingly beery to drink (it was biz class for god's sake) but all they had was Heineken. Went out for something to eat and on the way back I popped into a supermarket and bought a couple of Kaiserdom Hefe-Weisbiers. It's ok. Now't special but it's still hot and steamy here so a decent thirst quencher goes down well

I'll try to hunt out other stuff over the coming days


----------



## srw (28 Oct 2015)

nickyboy said:


> (it was biz class for god's sake) but all they had was Heineken.


Likewise on Emirates - really good wine and spirits, but shite beer. So I had wine.

A few weeks ago I was in a BA lounge in Heathrow and an Iberia lounge in Madrid. BA's beer selection was something like Heineken, Fosters and London Pride in the fridge - not a good selection for the national flag carrier. Iberia managed something like 7 or 8 different beers - all FYP, but still a much better selection. I had the sherry instead.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Oct 2015)

srw said:


> Likewise on Emirates - really good wine and spirits, but shite beer. So I had wine.
> 
> A few weeks ago I was in a BA lounge in Heathrow and an Iberia lounge in Madrid. BA's beer selection was something like Heineken, Fosters and London Pride in the fridge - not a good selection for the national flag carrier. Iberia managed something like 7 or 8 different beers - all FYP, but still a much better selection. I had the sherry instead.



Likewise....I had the vodka, the vodka again, the German red, the Chilean red, the port, the whisky, the whisky again. I was told by the purser that it was nice to see someone enjoying their range of alcoholic drinks. This sounds like code for piss head to me. No sherry on KLM which is a pity. I suspect a nice Manzanilla would have been just the ticket

Air France on the return leg so not expecting any upswing in the beer offerings there. Kronenburg or some similar FYP


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Oct 2015)

Orange Wit beer at Hop and Cleaver, Newcastle


----------



## Aperitif (28 Oct 2015)

^ Interesting 'head angle'!


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Oct 2015)

Aperitif said:


> ^ Interesting 'head angle'!


The table's straight

It's the world that's sloping


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Oct 2015)

Tyneside Blonde.

Dynatron Cavalcade playing on the bar.

Crown Posada.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Oct 2015)

Almasty Mango Pale

It's mangoey


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Oct 2015)

Keepin' it Old School with the Winster Valley Brewery-a pukka easy drinking pale ale.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Oct 2015)

Nickyboy's intercontinental musings notwithstanding, Thursday's Property Update Section brings readers once again to the centre of the universe aka Londres...Kentish Town to be precise.
Camden Town Brewery have nearly opened their hostelry. A great deal of brainstorming has gone into the name, obviously.








And, just up the road, toward the station is this youngster of an eaterie. Not muesli and carrot-centric, but offers beers at seemingly 'cough' prices. What do the panel think? Of price and/or variety.








And, finally, in the other direction, toward the glam of Camden Town, there is this interesting little shop...sprouting from a rough and ready stretch of real estate to the South end of K Town. Not had time to investigate yet. I think they do big bidons of beard elixir, as well as a range to suit the bathroom shelf.



I could do with a beer now.
Ah! www.capsandtaps.co.uk/beers/


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Oct 2015)

I continue to live it up over half term, with a solo trip to the pub tonight.

Smokeless (Red Willow 5.7%)
A porter, infused with chipotle chillies. Not as goofy as it sounds this - the smokey porterishness is present and correct, with the chipotle flavours detectable, and their heat coming through into the flavour. I don't think I'd drink a full pint of this, but a half by a roaring fire on a frosty evening would be just the ticket.

Clwyd Gold (Facers 3.5%)
I realise now that I mistook this for Bragdy Conwy's Clogwyn Gold. Whereas I quite like the latter, I found Clwyd Gold a bit thin. There's possibly a case to be made for it being a session brew, but there's fuller flavoured options out there.

Pint (Marble Brewery, 3.9%)
Really lovely, and quite a traditional taste. Malt up front, with a little bitter hop towards the end. Like the bitter you remember from the pub renowned for keeping their beer well. Lovely stuff.


----------



## User482 (29 Oct 2015)

I've been busy...


----------



## Aperitif (29 Oct 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> I continue to live it up over half term, with a solo trip to the pub tonight.
> 
> Smokeless (Red Willow 5.7%)
> A porter, infused with chipotle chillies. Not as goofy as it sounds this - the smokey porterishness is present and correct, with the chipotle flavours detectable, and their heat coming through into the flavour. I don't think I'd drink a full pint of this, but a half by a roaring fire on a frosty evening would be just the ticket.
> ...



Gutted for Mrs M...she might have liked those!


----------



## Aperitif (29 Oct 2015)

User482 said:


> I've been busy...
> View attachment 108452


Label's slack.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Oct 2015)

Fave local Chinese rez now stocks Old Hooky in bottles - result!


----------



## Aperitif (29 Oct 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Fave local Chinese rez now stocks Old Hooky in bottles - result!


Will that mean as soon as you have finished one you'll want another within a couple of minutes?

(No reply necessary.)


----------



## nickyboy (29 Oct 2015)

Day two in Fragrant Harbour

Went for a modest sesh. The Paulaner rep has done sterling work here in HK. Available on draught in quite a few bars. I had a few Dunkels and jolly nice it was too






After dinner onto another beery bar with a rather bewildering array of premium bottled stuff (at premium prices it has to be said). I hadn't much of a clue so I just chose one with a nice sounding name; Founders Centennial IPA. Ratebeer reckons it's top drawer. More sock drawer from my point of view. Just so hoppy to the exclusion of anything else. Not me. 






Apologies for @richp esque photography skillz


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Oct 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> I continue to live it up over half term, with a solo trip to the pub tonight.
> 
> Smokeless (Red Willow 5.7%)
> A porter, infused with chipotle chillies. Not as goofy as it sounds this - the smokey porterishness is present and correct, with the chipotle flavours detectable, and their heat coming through into the flavour. I don't think I'd drink a full pint of this, but a half by a roaring fire on a frosty evening would be just the ticket.
> ...


Marble do some quality beers-I enjoyed their Earl Grey infused IPA at the Grasmere Guzzler recently.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Oct 2015)

Maverick Goose said:


> Marble do some quality beers-I enjoyed their Earl Grey infused IPA at the Grasmere Guzzler recently.



Marble is probably my favourite atm. We really should organise a bit of a Beer thread get together at their flagship place in Manchester

http://www.marblebeers.com/marble-arch/


----------



## vernon (30 Oct 2015)

I intend to sample this tonight.






It's claimed to have a toffee and apple flavour - toffee apple?


----------



## Aperitif (30 Oct 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Marble is probably my favourite atm. We really should organise a bit of a Beer thread get together at their flagship place in Manchester
> 
> http://www.marblebeers.com/marble-arch/


Envious of Osborne's Northern Powerhouse in this instance. Looks good.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Oct 2015)

Firebrand Brewing Co Double IPA from Cornwall. Nice not overly happy IPA - drinking it drectly...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Oct 2015)

My last beer in cph will be...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Oct 2015)

Last one from DP. This is great, so much more than just hop.


----------



## User482 (30 Oct 2015)

A 'heavy' Scottish style beer from my home brewing friend. Lovely malt and fruit cake notes, but tastes like it could stand a touch more alcohol.


----------



## User169 (31 Oct 2015)

Cuvée Delphine from 2012 - so damn good and under 5 euro beans. 

A really thick, vanila, sweet bourbon barrel aged 11% RIS. Just perfect!


----------



## User169 (31 Oct 2015)

One from earlier in the week. The beer wasn't anything special, but the label's pretty cool.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Oct 2015)

This evening one of the beers I shall be drinking not only has non-proper cappage it doesnae even have a label on the bottle - what kind of craziness is this?
Bear Claw Fool - a 4.6% Saison from a nano-brewery in Berwick, Englandshire




http://bearclawbrewery.weebly.com/


----------



## Spartak (31 Oct 2015)

Special offer in Tesco today - Swedish lager 4 cans for £2.50.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Oct 2015)

Marmion said:


> This evening one of the beers I shall be drinking not only has non-proper cappage it doesnae even have a label on the bottle - what kind of craziness is this?
> Bear Claw Fool - a 4.6% Saison from a nano-brewery in Berwick, Englandshire
> 
> 
> ...


And very nice it was too. Now onto "old" style 7.1% Rooie Dop Chica Americana, brewed at De Molen ("new" style is 6.6% and brewed at Ramses Bier)


----------



## SteveF (31 Oct 2015)

Of the moment....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Oct 2015)

After the clean sharp focus of my previous beer, I have decided to revert to "artistic focus" with the 3rd beer of the night; Tempest Brewing Harvest IPA 6.7%


----------



## nickyboy (1 Nov 2015)

I'm struggling to post this as I have a raging hangover........

Went out in Xi'an last night after dinner to a bar called Mototo. Specialist international premium beer establishment. It's a bit like a supermarket at the back
You pick up a basket and put the beers you want into it. Then go to the till to pay. Then you sit down and drink it all.

Loads of good stuff

















Sorry no verbose reviews. They were all really nice. That's about all I can manage to say. Sam Smiths Imperial Stout was excellent I seem to remember. After a few it felt like I was swimming along a river of beery loveliness


----------



## Aperitif (1 Nov 2015)

Punk's looking good. VB no so popular...wonder why? Best get back there quicksmart, Nickyboy...the St Bernadus will be no good after Friday.



Next year.


----------



## User169 (1 Nov 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I'm struggling to post this as I have a raging hangover........
> 
> Went out in Xi'an last night after dinner to a bar called Mototo. Specialist international premium beer establishment. It's a bit like a supermarket at the back
> You pick up a basket and put the beers you want into it. Then go to the till to pay. Then you sit down and drink it all.
> ...



DeMo bottom left!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Nov 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> DeMo bottom left!



What's the silver label St Bernie, DP?


----------



## nickyboy (1 Nov 2015)

Imperial Stout money shot


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Nov 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Imperial Stout money shot
> 
> View attachment 108693



Someone's dressed up as a bar of Cadburys chocolate.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Nov 2015)

Beer at the touch of a button. Hmmmm

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1708005089/pico-craft-beer-at-home?ref=discovery


----------



## User169 (1 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> What's the silver label St Bernie, DP?



Wit - their Belgian wheat beer.


----------



## User169 (1 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Beer at the touch of a button. Hmmmm
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1708005089/pico-craft-beer-at-home?ref=discovery



Saw that recently. I like the idea of being able to produce small batches and the minikegs avoid bottling which is really tedious. Very convenient for trying out loads of different recipes.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Nov 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Saw that recently. I like the idea of being able to produce small batches and the minikegs avoid bottling which is really tedious. Very convenient for trying out loads of different recipes.


Yeah, their recipes

This is like those coffee pod thingies only for beer.

And calling it craft is really taking the piss


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Nov 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> Yeah, their recipes
> 
> This is like those coffee pod thingies only for beer.
> 
> And calling it craft is really taking the piss



Yebbut brushed steel...


----------



## User169 (1 Nov 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> Yeah, their recipes
> 
> This is like those coffee pod thingies only for beer.
> 
> And calling it craft is really taking the piss



Ah, maybe I didn't read it properly. You can't design your own recipes?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Nov 2015)

Champion for Mrs 3Bm
Old Hooky for BIL
HN Flagship pour moi


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Nov 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Ah, maybe I didn't read it properly. You can't design your own recipes?


That's what I took from the video at least


----------



## User482 (1 Nov 2015)

Funnel Blower is totally dominated by chocolate and vanilla flavour. Subtle it ain't. I can't remember anything about the anchor steam possibly due to the vast quantity of wine that followed it.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Nov 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Ah, maybe I didn't read it properly. You can't design your own recipes?



Seems you can only 'customize' some parameters based on pre-set recipes, although there are quite a lot of recipes. It doesn't seem quite as interesting as that other one I saw a while back which was more like an automated home-brewing system that allowed almost complete freedom.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Nov 2015)

I have a bottle of this sitting waiting to be consumed, but I think I'll leave it for now as I'm not sure it's a good idea to start drinking 11% beer when I have to go to work in the morning


----------



## rich p (1 Nov 2015)

Just returned from a few days of drinking in Dublin. Fun but it's a bit like a Guinness/Irishness theme park. I mostly drank too much
Guinness just cos but Sweetman's in-house brewery served one of the only decent other ales I found.
http://www.jwsweetman.ie/craftbeer.html
The ruby and pale ales were particularly good but not available in the 93 other pubs I visited.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> Just returned from a few days of drinking in Dublin. Fun but it's a bit like a Guinness/Irishness theme park. I mostly drank too much
> Guinness just cos but Sweetman's in-house brewery served one of the only decent other ales I found.
> http://www.jwsweetman.ie/craftbeer.html
> The ruby and pale ales were particularly good but not available in the 93 other pubs I visited.
> View attachment 108805


A lovely romantic scene in the background there...


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Nov 2015)

User482 said:


> Funnel Blower is totally dominated by chocolate and vanilla flavour...


It's been a while, but if I remember right, that brewery makes a decent Best Bitter - blue coloured label, I think.


----------



## User482 (1 Nov 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> It's been a while, but if I remember right, that brewery makes a decent Best Bitter - blue coloured label, I think.


I had a beer from them called 'piston broke'... that was pretty decent, and I always enjoy a bad pun.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Nov 2015)

Pint of single hop Hook Norton Jester down the local.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Pint of single hop Hook Norton Jester down the local.
> 
> View attachment 108818


nice lighting. almost as if you've nicked it off some website


----------



## Aperitif (2 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> I have a bottle of this sitting waiting to be consumed, but I think I'll leave it for now as I'm not sure it's a good idea to start drinking 11% beer when I have to go to work in the morning


Worktoppage, labelology and photography appreciated here - lovely.


----------



## User169 (2 Nov 2015)

My Berliner Weisse!

A bit tart and a nice hint of lemon. fIt's not perfect - there's a slightly odd grain flavour, but nice and refreshing - but a decent first attempt.


----------



## User169 (2 Nov 2015)

And the porter. Quite strong at 8%. Nice and thick with a decent chocolates finish. Only been in the bottle for a week, so should get better.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Nov 2015)

Good effort DP! Now, don't tell me there is a further sub-section being hatched: cappage, labelology, worktoppage, glassery, and now...beermattery! Your first attempt is like a scudding drop-kick...
On the other hand, the first picture of the Weisse is a pleasant blend of arcs and curves, with only the odd, harmonious straight line. To coin a phrase "Nice."


----------



## rich p (3 Nov 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Good effort DP! Now, don't tell me there is a further sub-section being hatched: cappage, labelology, worktoppage, glassery, and now...beermattery! Your first attempt is like a scudding drop-kick...
> On the other hand, the first picture of the Weisse is a pleasant blend of arcs and curves, with only the odd, harmonious straight line. To coin a phrase "Nice."


Older but no weisse...
Not beyond the Wit of DP...


----------



## User169 (3 Nov 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Good effort DP! Now, don't tell me there is a further sub-section being hatched: cappage, labelology, worktoppage, glassery, *and now...beermattery*! Your first attempt is like a scudding drop-kick...
> On the other hand, the first picture of the Weisse is a pleasant blend of arcs and curves, with only the odd, harmonious straight line. To coin a phrase "Nice."



The beer mat shows 3BM towers.

Next category will be "brewing garb". Something pretty smart and which won't show the inevitable spills. Got sent this yesterday which looks just the ticket..


----------



## theclaud (3 Nov 2015)

Pina Colada Pale Ale. Gimmicky as fark. Bring it on.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Nov 2015)

This was presented to me with the words "you're bitter and twisted sir"!





A quick dead pony






Guess which country I'm staying in, this is the hotel khazi decor...


----------



## Aperitif (3 Nov 2015)

^ Russia! It's easy to tell by all the smersh left on the white panel behind the уборная. Your cleaner is hanging in the wardrobe.


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Nov 2015)

Beer is my only Weisse


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Nov 2015)

theclaud said:


> Pina Colada Pale Ale. Gimmicky as fark. Bring it on.
> 
> View attachment 109031


WANT


----------



## User169 (4 Nov 2015)

Climate change threat to beer!

http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...med-for-putting-belgium-beer-business-at-risk


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Nov 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Climate change threat to beer!
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...med-for-putting-belgium-beer-business-at-risk



Climate change threat to lambic, totally different thing.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Nov 2015)

"Dodgy gueuzers up shiet kriek wit out a puddle" a little verse based on a Lambic pentameter...I think it works - cough.


----------



## nickyboy (4 Nov 2015)

Real time posting baby! Slightly dodgy Beijing bar but at least they have this


----------



## Aperitif (4 Nov 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Real time posting baby! Slightly dodgy Beijing bar but at least they have this
> 
> View attachment 109076


'Slightly' dodgy, NB? You must be having fun...'Beijing John Malkovich'


----------



## nickyboy (5 Nov 2015)

Aperitif said:


> 'Slightly' dodgy, NB? You must be having fun...'Beijing John Malkovich'



I shan't post the pic of the pole dancers who "justified" the price of £8 a bottle for the Erdinger


----------



## rich p (5 Nov 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I shan't post the pic of the pole dancers who "justified" the price of £8 a bottle for the Erdinger


They get everywhere those damned Poles.
Last night in the local I was feeling a bit fragile so I drank the rugby inspired Barh Ales Conversion. Tasty at 3.6% although a cold has diminished my sensory perspicacity
Here flanked by my chums'choices of Turners BB (a proper old school ale), and a Hobgoblin.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> They get everywhere those damned Poles.
> Last night in the local I was feeling a bit fragile so I drank the rugby inspired Barh Ales Conversion. Tasty at 3.6% although a cold has diminished my sensory perspicacity
> Here flanked by my chums'choices of Turners BB (a proper old school ale), and a Hobgoblin.
> 
> View attachment 109170


Beermat alert - it's catching, this Depeeitis. I'm going to have to go for a beer to keep up...


----------



## rich p (5 Nov 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Beermat alert - it's catching, this Depeeitis. I'm going to have to go for a beer to keep up...


Here's the beer mat meister - Dave Day of the Golden Lion group of local boozers. He's a character, as they say


----------



## Aperitif (5 Nov 2015)

His number's up.




Beermatters


> Mr Day, whose pubs include The Cricketers, The Long Man of Wilmington and The Ladies Mile, admits he did have the L moved a couple of millimetres to make the two words more distinguishable.
> He said: "People get plates adapted or altered all the time. You would think the police have got better things to do than chase around after my number plate.
> "We've had nine murders in the city in the last year. My plate is just there to make people smile. Children and tourists ask me if they can be photographed with it."
> He said he found the fact that officers acted on the legal technicality of the spacing between the R and the L being illegal "pathetic".
> ...


R 1 CHP anyone?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Nov 2015)

NO88 ERS


----------



## rich p (5 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> NO88 ERS


He is but he runs a good pub. Decent selection.
A bit early but cooking steak and sausage for wee George, it seemed right.
St Stefanus again from Tesco. Chimay blue likewise to follow. When he's in bed.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Nov 2015)




----------



## rich p (5 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


>


1.7% !!!!!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> 1.7% !!!!!!


7% you silly old fecker


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Nov 2015)

Seeing as my very clear focused pic of the last beer caused such confusion, here's a "soft focus" shot of my next beer - 6.6%


----------



## rich p (5 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> Seeing as my very clear focused pic of the last beer caused such confusion, here's a "soft focus" shot of my next beer - 6.6%


60%!!!!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> 60%!!!!!


Whatever the % it's a bloody great effort!

I may have been inclined to type "yumtus" had I been a tosser


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Nov 2015)

Yumtus yumtus tumtus
snake snake
Yumtus yumtus yumtus


----------



## srw (5 Nov 2015)

M&S Southwold Christmas Ale, by Adnams. A little early but jolly good.

Mrs W says "why don't you go and put the empties in the bin on the train rather than leaving your empty beer bottle next to my seat?"


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> I may have been inclined to type "yumtus" had I been a tosser



Hmph...


----------



## Aperitif (6 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> Whatever the % it's a bloody great effort!
> 
> I may have been inclined to type "yumtus" had I been a tosser


I would have thought "caber"...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Nov 2015)

Best the hotel down that London could offer, it wasn't bad and as it ran out I got the last 3/4 pint for free which made up, a bit, for the £5:50/pint cost!


----------



## nickyboy (6 Nov 2015)

Although back in UK a final one from the Middle Kingdom






Extraordinarily shoot photo but this is a beer van (akin to a burger van) on the same street as the slightly dodgy bar I went to. Basically you get the same beer as in the bar only it costs £1.50 a bottle instead of £8 a bottle. As far as I'm aware there are no pole dancers at the beer van however. There are no licensing laws in China so basically if you want to buy a van, fill it with beer and park up and sell it, you can do. Capitalism rocks!


----------



## stephec (6 Nov 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Although back in UK a final one from the Middle Kingdom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the worst hangover ever when I worked in Beijing years ago.

I had three pints on draught in the hotel before I went out properly.

The next day I was rough as....

One of the Chinese guys I was working with told me to stay off the draught because of the quality of water they used.

I wasn't sure how that could be true as the water must've been boiled at some point, still stuck to bottles for the rest of the week though.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Best the hotel down that London could offer, it wasn't bad and as it ran out I got the last 3/4 pint for free which made up, a bit, for the £5:50/pint cost!
> 
> View attachment 109277


Mattage is slack. Price isn't. I must do my property update...


----------



## nickyboy (6 Nov 2015)

stephec said:


> I had the worst hangover ever when I worked in Beijing years ago.
> 
> I had three pints on draught in the hotel* before I went out properly*.
> 
> ...



I think that may actually have been the problem

I had a massive hangover in Xi'an last week. Caused by "going out properly". Then going back to the hotel. Then "going out properly" again


----------



## Aperitif (6 Nov 2015)

The last time I saw Rich, he ended up a bit "going out properly" iirc...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Nov 2015)

Aperitif said:


> The last time I saw Rich, he ended up a bit "going out properly" iirc...



At least we were abstemious teef.

cough...


----------



## Aperitif (6 Nov 2015)

Anyway, here is a short Thursday Property Report on the progress of Camden's Daughter. (The nominators missed a trick there...I might have called it 'Winehouse') - soon to be everyone's favourite pub lite in Kentish Town (All the others are being hammered by business rates and regs. it seems...'two pints of Austerity please, and one for yourself bartender".)
"A Private Function tonight."
Everything is still under wraps, but there were signs of life. Interesting idea for the kebab shop to be within the pub - makes for a short walk!
Arty shot first up...














And the prices? Pure threenickysmcginty! 




A bit too shabby around the tap area (aren't we all these days...) but that will come into line no doubt. Not ouvert at time of writing...I'll pop down this after, and see what's goin' down. ( Hopefully a) the beer and b) the prices.)


----------



## nickyboy (6 Nov 2015)

Aperitif said:


> see what's goin' down. ( Hopefully a) the beer and b) the prices.)



Cue me reminiscing wistfully about how I used to "go out properly" in Lancaster in my youth for the price of one of them there London pints


----------



## Aperitif (6 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> At least we were abstemious teef.
> 
> cough..stumble...


FTFY 
I'm sure it was just the uneveness of the bags that made Rich walk properly.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Nov 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Cue me reminiscing wistfully about how I used to "go out properly" in Lancaster in my youth for the price of one of them there London pints


The Sierra Nevada is a Fullers buy - available in Trafalgar Square for £4.20 a couple of weeks ago...prices are obviously 'mountain' the further North one gets..
In my youth, playing mudby (it was then, and there) in Llanishen, two bob in the bottom of a pint glass, passed along the line to the counter got a full one passed back. Energy efficient.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Nov 2015)

Aperitif said:


> FTFY
> I'm sure it was just the uneveness of the bags that made Rich walk properly.



Perhaps explained by his eccentricity?


----------



## User169 (6 Nov 2015)

[QUOTE 3991564, member: 259"]Potential for rioting on the streets in Belgica, as the Cantillon brewery has announced that it is not able to brew lambics because it's still too warm at night.

Here is a picture of one of its ultra-hygenic vats in action in the good old days before 'the scientists' invented global warming to spoil the fun.





[/QUOTE]

Great picture - I'm going to make one of those and try spontaneous inoculation in my shed overnight.


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Nov 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Great picture - I'm going to make one of those and try spontaneously inoculation in my shed overnight.


----------



## rich p (6 Nov 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Anyway, here is a short Thursday Property Report on the progress of Camden's Daughter. (The nominators missed a trick there...I might have called it 'Winehouse') - soon to be everyone's favourite pub lite in Kentish Town (All the others are being hammered by business rates and regs. it seems...'two pints of Austerity please, and one for yourself bartender".)
> "A Private Function tonight."
> Everything is still under wraps, but there were signs of life. Interesting idea for the kebab shop to be within the pub - makes for a short walk!
> Arty shot first up...
> ...


Nice ceiling and a poncified RSJ?


----------



## srw (6 Nov 2015)

The Red Lion on Whitehall (where I suspect a number of my colleagues still are) didn't have the 10.something Fuller's % imperial stout I wanted, so I made do with a pint of London Porter, probably out of a bottle. Rather nice as a post-lunch snifter, particularly after some slightly dodgy Aussie Viognier and Chilean Pinot Noir (they're rather fruity varieties m'luds and m'ladies).


----------



## srw (6 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Best the hotel down that London could offer, it wasn't bad and as it ran out I got the last 3/4 pint for free which made up, a bit, for the £5:50/pint cost!
> 
> View attachment 109277


The thing about that London is that round the corner from every hotel is a boozer that offers something rather better.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Nov 2015)

srw said:


> The thing about that London is that round the corner from every hotel is a boozer that offers something rather better.



It was an awards do, I was trapped.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Nov 2015)

To Ol Black Malts and Body Salts - black coffee IIPA 9.9%






Yum
Tus


----------



## User169 (6 Nov 2015)

Double IPA single-hopped with centennial. Super bitter. 

Should be a bit clearer, but forgot to add Irish moss in the boil: note to self - try not to get too smashed whilst brewing.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Nov 2015)

The nights are fair drawing in, and to celebrate this I am having a dark beer night - next up is Fyne Ales (with De Molen) Hills and Mills Imperial Stout. 9.5%. I may be pished before too much longer...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Nov 2015)

It's been a long week, I've been on the lash in Edinburgh and that London, I'm not sure if I'm up to drinking beer tonight, mind you there's some shopping being delivered shortly and I snuck a few Duvel's and a Punk IPA or two in, so...


----------



## User169 (6 Nov 2015)

User said:


> As a matter of casual interest, what proportion of an average day is devoted to beer, brewing and drinking?



Not as much as I'd like!


----------



## srw (6 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It was an awards do, I was trapped.


Did I mention that I was at an awards do this lunchtime? Then when I was at a leaving do this evening I had a choice between Meantime Yakima Red (gassy, old-fashioned keg bitter) and Franciskaner (gassy old-fashioned Weissbier). Both accompanied by loud thumping music-ish sort of stuff.

I ended up leaving early, waking up in the wrong tube station and walking the three miles home.


----------



## srw (6 Nov 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Not as much as I'd like!


Would you like a collection of worthy addresses to send your spare beer to?


----------



## srw (7 Nov 2015)

A town with one pub finally gets some proper beverage.


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Nov 2015)

First Chop Brewing Arm - Chai PA

It's spiced IPA (see what they did there?)

It's like ginger beer.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Nov 2015)

Congratulations to threecheersmcginty..."Hip hip, flask. Hip hip, flask..!" I'm sure all the assembled would like to praise and acclaim this doyen of the fabricated wood products. Fully deserved no doubt, please raise your glasses to "Bender of the Year" threeplysmcginty.
Cheers, Ed.
In other matters, Autumn wags its tail; sodding, sorry, 'sodden' leaves abound. One looks for a log fire with a bit of crackle...
Instead, I got a beer with a bit of Crackle - but it's one way to get ahead of yourself I suppose. Two names, therefore two bottles seems sensible. It is not the day to be considering a bonfire, doing outside electrics or doing delicate pruning. Time for the chain saw...after these beers.


----------



## User169 (7 Nov 2015)

[QUOTE 3993172, member: 259"]I like the brewery name, DP! Did you also consider De Stomme Buitenlander?[/QUOTE]

De Kromme Buitenlander more like!


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (7 Nov 2015)

I'll drink Owt except fosters


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Nov 2015)

I seem to have managed to replenish my beer supplies - more dark beer and some hoppy stuff.

And the owner of the shop obviously has me well sussed as I now have my name down against some "rare" beers due to come in soon.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Nov 2015)

Hook Norton Mild, as menched before, nice dark, nutty and malty beer - you know, for kids!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> ...and some hoppy stuff.



First of the hoppy stuff






I can highly recommend 6 degrees north. Splendiferous.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Nov 2015)

Onto the black stuff





I can also highly recommend Fyne Ales, also splendiferous.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Nov 2015)

Bonfire Bitter which seemed very close to Hooky Best which is no bad thing. Bonfire was big enough to be seen from space.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Nov 2015)

Purity Mad Goose; maris otter. cara malt and wheat malt, cascade and willamette hops with hallertau for bitterness. Wonderful stuff, perfect example of a pale ale. 






Yumtus!


----------



## User169 (8 Nov 2015)

Stumble, trip. Stumble, trip...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Nov 2015)

Punk, hops, good.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Punk, hops, good.
> 
> View attachment 109463



Great minds etc etc


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Nov 2015)

Tweed New World Pale

5% of hoppy goodness


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Nov 2015)

Aubes Parmi underway on the stove, Duvel in the glass, life takes on a whole new meaning!


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Nov 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> Tweed New World Pale
> 
> 5% of hoppy goodness
> 
> View attachment 109465


Is it allowed to like your own posts,? That beer does look magnificent!


----------



## rich p (8 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Aubes Parmi underway on the stove, Duvel in the glass, life takes on a whole new meaning!
> 
> View attachment 109467


Was the Napolina on offer?


----------



## theclaud (8 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Aubes Parmi underway on the stove, Duvel in the glass, life takes on a whole new meaning!
> 
> View attachment 109467


This entire post is clearly designed to antagonize @Crackle. I have reported it - expect an arse-kicking from the Mod Squad.


----------



## Crackle (9 Nov 2015)

theclaud said:


> This entire post is clearly designed to antagonize @Crackle. I have reported it - expect an arse-kicking from the Mod Squad.


He's beyond rescue and I'd never get away with a head like that. There's no justice.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> Was the Napolina on offer?



Natch.


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> The nights are fair drawing in, and to celebrate this I am having a dark beer night - next up is Fyne Ales (with De Molen) Hills and Mills Imperial Stout. 9.5%. I may be pished before too much longer...


OH you will be...you will be. Once you start down the dark path, forever will it dominate your life...


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> First of the hoppy stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Likewise!


----------



## SteveF (9 Nov 2015)

Tasty...... Well I like it


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Nov 2015)

Interesting brown mild beer with a back taste I can't quite identify




I might have to have some more to work it out


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Nov 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> Interesting brown mild beer with a back taste I can't quite identify
> 
> View attachment 109516
> 
> ...



Is it oak?


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is it oak?


What does oak taste like?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Nov 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> What does oak taste like?



Kind of woody I guess, I dunno I just detected a theme from the pump clips...


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Kind of woody I guess, I dunno I just detected a theme from the pump clips...


I think it is slightly tannic but nicely hopped and no sweetness and at 4.4% it's right in the Goldilocks zone


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Nov 2015)

Anyone used boxbeers.com?


----------



## srw (9 Nov 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> What does oak taste like?


Like Aussie Chardonnay without the wine.


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Nov 2015)

Fyne Ales Ragnarok in Tweedies Bar, Grasmere last Friday- Like their Jarl but with added oomph [Ragnarok is the end of the world in Norse mythology...]. A quality imperial IPA which is well worth a go if this is your thing.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Nov 2015)

Maverick Goose said:


> Fyne Ales Ragnarok in Tweedies Bar, Grasmere last Friday- Like their Jarl but with added oomph [Ragnarok is the end of the world in Norse mythology...]. A quality imperial IPA which is well worth a go if this is your thing.


This Fyne Ales looks like a lovely drop...





As I was train bound this evening, I glanced through the Evening Standard and there was writing about...Starbucks! It obviously means that one can buy beer totally tax free, and enjoy it for breakfast with one's panini. (Other stickers are available). Couple that with London's restaurants serving wine with breakfast, and there is trouble ahead for the London powerhouse!


----------



## srw (11 Nov 2015)

Guildford's new Waitrose has opened, and it's got a decent beer selection. Own brand Amber ale - a respectable wheat-heavy ale. Own brand Bavarian Dunkelweiss - like every Bavarian Dunkelweiss it was gassy and reminded me of Munich. And Meantime London Stout - a sweet porter.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Nov 2015)

Trosewaits sells this one too. If you fancy getting one of your 'five-a-day' via grapefruit resemblance in beer, try this one. A nice beer that would say "Mrs M" any day.




Nice cap too.


----------



## User169 (11 Nov 2015)

Fyne Ales are doing a tap takeover in Rotterdam on Friday - might have a wander down given the recommendations here. 

Meantime, one of my own, a DIPA.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Nov 2015)

Worktoppage - good. (crosscutting on end grain permissible)
Colour - good
Size - good
Head - Semi-crackleworthy
Polystryrene backdroppage - naff
Overall - nice


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Nov 2015)

Aperitif said:


> This Fyne Ales looks like a lovely drop...



I have a bottle of that set aside for me at the local wee shop 
Tonight I am making do with this


----------



## Hyslop (11 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> I have a bottle of that set aside for me at the local wee shop
> Tonight I am making do with this


Fyne Ales,ah now,I like their brews!Moo bar in Carlisle currently have one which certainly seems to divide opinion.Said to be a stout,it is golden in colour!-and goes by the name of Lemeringue!It certainly has a lemony aftertaste and I found it quite palatable,about 4.2% if I remember,different anyway.If you couldn't face that,then there was Jarl at the other end of the bar,and that is popular.Currently however,the strongest on offer is Jaipur X-10% and superb,should you get the chance to try it and are not likely to need your legs in the following two or three hours,give it a try.And this I might add from a man who tends to shy away from a big lads beer!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Nov 2015)

Hyslop said:


> Fyne Ales Jarl


My favourite beer when out drinking, such a pity so few places I frequent sell it 
Although I am heading northwards to visit my parents at the end of this month and my old local has it on tap


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Nov 2015)

I hope to pick up a bottle of this on Saturday


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Nov 2015)

Hyslop said:


> Fyne Ales,ah now,I like their brews!Moo bar in Carlisle currently have one which certainly seems to divide opinion.Said to be a stout,it is golden in colour!-and goes by the name of Lemeringue!It certainly has a lemony aftertaste and I found it quite palatable,about 4.2% if I remember,different anyway.If you couldn't face that,then there was Jarl at the other end of the bar,and that is popular.Currently however,the strongest on offer is Jaipur X-10% and superb,should you get the chance to try it and are not likely to need your legs in the following two or three hours,give it a try.And this I might add from a man who tends to shy away from a big lads beer!



Moo Bar!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Nov 2015)

Here's a nice site with links to loads of Scotch brewers, mmmm beer.

http://www.scottishbrewing.com/index.php

Interesting little write-up on the Shilling System.

http://www.scottishbrewing.com/history/shilling.php

Another interesting link from the above article refers to a book by Dr Harrison called 'Old Bristish Beers and how to Make them', first published in 1976 it looks like it might have some yumtus stuff in it.

http://www.durdenparkbeer.org.uk/publications.htm


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> The nights are fair drawing in, and to celebrate this I am having a dark beer night - next up is Fyne Ales (with De Molen) Hills and Mills Imperial Stout. 9.5%. I may be pished before too much longer...



I seem to have managed to find another bottle of this in the beer fridge...oh well, I was working late (from home) and just finished so I deserve some reward. I seem to work better when beer is available, maybe I should suggest it for my office? One or 2 a day should see me fine


----------



## Hyslop (11 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Moo Bar!


Good innit! The first bar was started in Penrith in a former dairy and so.....The one in Carlisle has all sorts of "cow" related bits and pieces dotted around-quite funny really given that as Cumbrians we are more used to references to sheep.Apart from the beer,they welcome cyclists(you can take your bike inside)and dogs,(free dog treats behind the bar)so to my mind at least,its ideal.If any of you do the Coast to Coast,they also run The Shepherds at Melmerby.I shall be in there Friday pm if you fancy a pint-on me.


----------



## User169 (11 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> I seem to have managed to find another bottle of this in the beer fridge...oh well, I was working late (from home) and just finished so I deserve some reward. I seem to work better when beer is available, maybe I should suggest it for my office? One or 2 a day should see me fine



That was on tap in my local recently. Nice and thick!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Nov 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> That was on tap in my local recently. Nice and thick!


I think if I had it on tap I would be permanently blootered! Taxi home after an hour...


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Nov 2015)

Hyslop said:


> Fyne Ales,ah now,I like their brews!Moo bar in Carlisle currently have one which certainly seems to divide opinion.Said to be a stout,it is golden in colour!-and goes by the name of Lemeringue!It certainly has a lemony aftertaste and I found it quite palatable,about 4.2% if I remember,different anyway.If you couldn't face that,then there was Jarl at the other end of the bar,and that is popular.Currently however,the strongest on offer is Jaipur X-10% and superb,should you get the chance to try it and are not likely to need your legs in the following two or three hours,give it a try.And this I might add from a man who tends to shy away from a big lads beer!


I got really into them when I lived in Oban from 2011-13. Booths stock them as well woohoo[Tesco's in Oban didn't...]


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Nov 2015)

Scotland's first micropub opened not too long ago, only 10 (ish) miles from me
http://www.rutherfordsmicropub.co.uk/about-us.html

I'll need to work out how to get a session arranged; other duties are scuppering "out of house" beer consumption!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Nov 2015)

Seen this @Delftse Post?

http://www.durdenparkbeer.org.uk/publications.htm

Might be interesting to try some old recipes.


----------



## rich p (12 Nov 2015)

I had couple of pints of this Sussex brewery pale ale. Plus a couple of drift Spitfire which is only rarely available in my local.
Nice light and hoppy concoction. Ready on the head it seems this morning too


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> I had couple of pints of this Sussex brewery pale ale. Plus a couple of drift Spitfire which is only rarely available in my local.
> Nice light and hoppy concoction. Ready on the head it seems this morning too
> View attachment 109710



Is "drift" where the beer is served in an unhurried and aimless fashion, suits you Sir!?


----------



## Aperitif (12 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is "drift" where the beer is served in an unhurried and aimless fashion, suits you Sir!?


It's when he's a bit 'pift'. Explains the diverging parallels and slanting background in the snap. Or, Rich was listing severely...


----------



## Aperitif (12 Nov 2015)

Just had a look at this. A beer club; pay lots each month...not for me, but I was briefly amused by one of the IPAs on offer 'Sofa King Pale'


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Nov 2015)

Ping @rich p


----------



## rich p (12 Nov 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 109771
> 
> 
> Ping @rich p


I just hope you don't post a photo of you holding your old man, Mossy...


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> I just hope you don't post a photo of you holding your old man, Mossy...


Happy to oblige



Spoiler


----------



## rich p (12 Nov 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> Happy to oblige
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm resisting manfully!


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Nov 2015)

Aperitif said:


> View attachment 109735
> 
> 
> Just had a look at this. A beer club; pay lots each month...not for me, but I was briefly amused by one of the IPAs on offer 'Sofa King Pale'


I do it [discount for being a CAMRA member] and I've found it really good for introducing me to new beers I might not have otherwise tried. Sadly my town doesn't have a shop like Glesca's The Cave or London Toon's Utobeer...hmm bet Brizzle does though.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Nov 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Anyone used boxbeers.com?


I have now. An eclectic mix of Danish Stouts and Porters is on its way to me for Xtmas.

Rumour has it we may cross in the post...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Nov 2015)

Yesterday I had a rather excellent special release from a Canadian micro I'm getting to like more and more, Sawdust City. This was the Blood of Cthulhu Imperial Stout, a robust and 9% but with a lot of extra tartness (and dark red colour) coming from cherries, cranberries and raspberries. It looked a lot redder than in the picture, just like the blood of an evil elder god really...

Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn!


----------



## Aperitif (12 Nov 2015)

No Property Gazette tonight as Camden's Daughter is still training bar staff or kebbabistas...not sure. Not open though. In the words of The Stereophonics "Maybe Tomorrow" 

Anyway, I thought I would pop around to see my Sister. Gave her the ten minute warning and arrived to find a selection! Mein gott! She had been stockpiling ale for me.
I recovered my composure and went for a sample. Firstly, a cocoa finished Stout - like Guinness with smooth edges and a nice smell. Good for the first drink of the day and left me wanting another (three or so) and therefore muddied the waters somewhat.





And then it was an 'added excitement' Hobgoblin - which I find a little ordinary. This one was strong but a dry finish...Probs. my mud was clinging to my tongue. Ok. 




I spent a while being serious and helping uncover the mysteries of the world wide wait and took a token beer away with me.
Ok again - for power lemonade. The Dead Crow Rum Beer was lightweight, sweet and tasted of polish. (No, not Tyskie - more like Pledge.)
My Sis did a good job - thank you, Julie. She even said 'oh, say hello to Rich when you next chat to him' I told her that would be aeons hence...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Nov 2015)

Nice mat teef!


----------



## rich p (13 Nov 2015)

Aperitif said:


> No Property Gazette tonight as Camden's Daughter is still training bar staff or kebbabistas...not sure. Not open though. In the words of The Stereophonics "Maybe Tomorrow"
> 
> Anyway, I thought I would pop around to see my Sister. Gave her the ten minute warning and arrived to find a selection! Mein gott! She had been stockpiling ale for me.
> I recovered my composure and went for a sample. Firstly, a cocoa finished Stout - like Guinness with smooth edges and a nice smell. Good for the first drink of the day and left me wanting another (three or so) and therefore muddied the waters somewhat.
> ...



Great Gingham, Matman!!!
My regards to a lovely lady Teef.


----------



## User169 (13 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Seen this @Delftse Post?
> 
> http://www.durdenparkbeer.org.uk/publications.htm
> 
> Might be interesting to try some old recipes.



Much stronger than "traditional" English real ales are these days: the William Black's X Ale recipe would end up at about 7.5-8% using modern yeasts. One of the porter recipes would end up over 10%. 

Pretty heavily hopped too. 1oz per gallon minimum which is about 5x the hopping rate for something like London Pride!

Longer mashing and conditioning times than used now for pale ales. I guess the malts may not have been so good quality as now so they had to mash longer to get decent conversion and the taste must have been for mature ale.

I'm waiting delivery on some English hops, so might give one of the recipes a go with some of those.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Nov 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Much stronger than "traditional" English real ales are these days: the William Black's X Ale recipe would end up at about 7.5-8% using modern yeasts. One of the porter recipes would end up over 10%.
> 
> Pretty heavily hopped too. 1oz per gallon minimum which is about 5x the hopping rate for something like London Pride!
> 
> ...



I think you should do this in period costume, second from left I rec.


----------



## User169 (13 Nov 2015)

So Fyne Ales are ready to go in Rotterdam tonight..






No. 14 to start and then work my way up to No. 2.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Nov 2015)

'Ich Bin Ein BerryLiner'  
Kennedy's Ale - made with fermented doughnuts.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Nov 2015)

The Rotterdam Beer Society - Founders Day


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Nov 2015)

War Pigs





#16... Give a hug or feck off!

#14 was my fave.


----------



## User169 (13 Nov 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> War Pigs
> View attachment 109832
> 
> 
> ...



This review on ratebeer from Tim Webb is quite amusing..

_"Ok, I am the wrong demographic, but there is no "Only under-40s" sign on the door. Take this as an alternative view. This loosely-converted abattoir has all the atmosphere of a pre-makeover McDonalds - does that count as retro nowadays? - with partially controlled children and authentic plastic sauce bottles to make it even more real. No, you can’t have a sampler. No we don’t sell that beer in a small (23cl) measure, only a large (40cl) measure? No you can’t pick the meats on your ’any three meats’ Texas Smorrebrod - we do that. No you don’t pay here you pay there. And yes it really is that price. Great food, provided you are (1) young American, (2) wished you were a young American or (3) don’t know much about cooking. The too-loud hits of the 70s may also be part for the retro vibe, in the same way that UK real ale pubs briefly played Victorian chamber music in the 1980s. Like everything except incest and folk-dancing, you just have to try this place once, though for me it will only be once."
_
I just can't warm to Mikkeller. I don't really have anything against the gypsy brewing approach and it's not like he tries to hide it, but I like a bit more terroir in my beer. 

FFF Dark Lords on the other hand - totes yumtus!


----------



## nickyboy (13 Nov 2015)

Aperitif said:


> View attachment 109831
> 
> The Rotterdam Beer Society - Founders Day



I'm a bit disturbed by the fact you think I'm a good 6 inches shorter than Rich.

Otherwise a pretty good likeness (at least until I shaved the 'tache off, voting went 34-15 in favour of removal)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/christmas-mustache-stay-or-go.172207/


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Nov 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> This review on ratebeer from Tim Webb is quite amusing..
> 
> _"Ok, I am the wrong demographic, but there is no "Only under-40s" sign on the door. Take this as an alternative view. This loosely-converted abattoir has all the atmosphere of a pre-makeover McDonalds - does that count as retro nowadays? - with partially controlled children and authentic plastic sauce bottles to make it even more real. No, you can’t have a sampler. No we don’t sell that beer in a small (23cl) measure, only a large (40cl) measure? No you can’t pick the meats on your ’any three meats’ Texas Smorrebrod - we do that. No you don’t pay here you pay there. And yes it really is that price. Great food, provided you are (1) young American, (2) wished you were a young American or (3) don’t know much about cooking. The too-loud hits of the 70s may also be part for the retro vibe, in the same way that UK real ale pubs briefly played Victorian chamber music in the 1980s. Like everything except incest and folk-dancing, you just have to try this place once, though for me it will only be once."
> _
> ...


Hilarious.

Grumpy Clarkson wannabees often react that way to all manner of things as they are done in cph, especially if they haven't come to terms with the costs, for someone on UK wages getting screwed by the exchange rate, involved in drinking out with the trendy folk, on cph wages (around double), in and around the meat packing district. His reviews tell you more about him, I fear, than the bars in cph he has drunk in.

Not sure terroir is a cph brewing thing, even amongst the craft brewers. Lots of the house styles are pretty interchangeable.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Nov 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> No. 14 to start and then work my way up to No. 2.



Why exclude #20 and #15?


----------



## User169 (13 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> Why exclude #20 and #15?



Had both of those before! Turns out I can't go in any event.


----------



## User169 (13 Nov 2015)

I think this might be the best label ever. Lovely mosaic hop flavour to this one, but a bit too clean overall. It's a collab between 't Ij in Amsterdam and Thornbridge. The first batch was made in Amsterdam and I'm sure it was a bit cloudier and had more wheaty flavour. This is the one made at Thornbridge.


----------



## User169 (13 Nov 2015)

New hops in da house from the Herefordshire/Worcestershire border. Direct from the farm, they were picked in September. Can't wait to see get brewing with these!


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Nov 2015)

Jackhammer (Brewdog, 7.2% abv)





7.2! Satan's badgers!

This is lovely stuff, if you like a lot of bitter hop and some complexity in the rest of the flavour. If Punk IPA seems a bit run of the mill nowadays, Jackhammer takes the megahopped Brewdog signature and amps it up, adding lovely tropical/citrus fruity flavour with a little bit of floral taste in there too.

Very good indeed.

Mrs M says: "I really like that."


----------



## User169 (13 Nov 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Jackhammer (Brewdog, 7.2% abv)
> 
> View attachment 109866
> 
> ...



If you're in need of a hop hit, Jack Hammer really is the business.


----------



## User482 (13 Nov 2015)

Malt, caramel, dry and no discernable hops. Very clean tasting and 5.5% which is higher than you would guess.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Nov 2015)

On it like a car bonnet.....Asda delivery ahoy!






Kicking off with Shipyard American IPA. No hop bomb (which is a good thing for me) and pretty decent Friday night drinking


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Nov 2015)

Five Points Railway Porter, couple of months out of date but none the worse for it, in fact settled nicely into its dotage. Good porter this one, nearly Kernel standard, complemented with a couple of squares of chocolate with toffee and Himalayan salt. As they say in the Netherlands - totes yumtus.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> with a couple of squares of chocolate with toffee and Himalayan salt. ]



My ponce-meter has just exploded


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Nov 2015)

nickyboy said:


> My ponce-meter has just exploded



I should qualify that it's red Himalayan salt.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I should qualify that it's red Himalayan salt.



Well you should have said. We have that on our chips up here


----------



## User169 (13 Nov 2015)

When I said I couldn't wait...






This is hop "GP75" an experimental line only released this year. They smell great: dank and marmeladey and a bit spicey. I'm knocking up a pale ale with a bit of Warrior for some clean bitterness and then late additions with the GP75. I'll use the rest for dry hopping.


----------



## Crackle (13 Nov 2015)

Red Himalayan salt is scraped off the foreheads of Nepalese porters. Ordinary Himalayan salt is just strained out of their underpants.


----------



## rich p (13 Nov 2015)

nickyboy said:


> My ponce-meter has just exploded


Shuddit shorty

I dived into the Shipyard IPA too tonight, 4 for a fiver is a seal.
p.s steal, not a seal.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Nov 2015)

Crackle said:


> Red Himalayan salt is scraped off the foreheads of Nepalese porters. Ordinary Himalayan salt is just strained out of their underpants.



Great on aubes, crax.


----------



## rich p (13 Nov 2015)

Crackle said:


> Red Himalayan salt is scraped off the foreheads of Nepalese porters. Ordinary Himalayan salt is just strained out of their underpants.


Hey Crax, I could do with cheering up tonight.
Go and pour a glass of beer and take a photo, there's a good chap.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Nov 2015)

One for the road...


----------



## david k (13 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Five Points Railway Porter, couple of months out of date but none the worse for it, in fact settled nicely into its dotage. Good porter this one, nearly Kernel standard, complemented with a couple of squares of chocolate with toffee and Himalayan salt. As they say in the Netherlands - totes yumtus.
> 
> View attachment 109877


Love the glass, far better than the rubbish carling I'm drinking, only having two cans, barely had a drink all year and out all day at the rugby tomorrow with mates so thought I but remind myself what it's like


----------



## rich p (13 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> One for the road...
> 
> View attachment 109883


Makes a change from your usual, one for the gutter...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> Makes a change from your usual, one for the gutter...



One for the Black Maria more like...


----------



## rich p (13 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> One for the Black Maria more like...


It's that one of those craft beers; a stout style Tia Maria?


----------



## User169 (14 Nov 2015)

Leffe Royale Mapuche. Hopped with Argentinian Mapuche hops. Too sweet for me and I only get a little hop flavour and aroma. V mild bitter finish.

I think @srw tried the Whitbread Goldings version.


----------



## User169 (14 Nov 2015)

And the Whitbread Golding version. Glass is empty as I tasted it and then chucked the rest down the sink - as I did the other one. Far too sweet for me.


----------



## User169 (14 Nov 2015)

User said:


> Not even worth cooking with?



I'd just used two bottles of Westmalle Dubbel to cook dinner. Wish I'd done it other way around!


----------



## srw (14 Nov 2015)

I drank the Whitbread Goldings one - because I'm allergic to wasting food. My memory is that it was just ordinary Leffe with a tiny hint of hoppy stuff. There's a more contemporaneous view upthread somewhere.


----------



## srw (14 Nov 2015)

Anyway. Last night at the CC drinks. A Brown Ale called Loose Cannon from the Nelson Brewery (presumably Lancashire), Autumn Glory from the Exe Brewery - toasty and wheaty - and a Brown Ale which wasn't Swiss beer at all but Inbetween by Sudwerk, brewed exclusively for 'spoons by Everards of Lancashire.

I suspect I stole someone's pint at the end, because my last was cold and fizzy, so I suspect it was the Erdinger DunkelWeiss others were on. But I was too far gone to care.

Oh, and @rvw texted me yesterday with news of the Red Squirrel brewery shop opening up round the corner from home. I think she's noticed it will carry cider as well as beer.


----------



## User482 (14 Nov 2015)

A Leffe in Brussels and a London Meantime in Paddington. Both pretty average but it sure beats driving.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2015)

I have just returned home from playing my first 90 minutes of competitive football in 8 years; in that 8 years I have aged badly and the 3 stone in weight I have put on has not helped. I am in considerable pain; however, I did manage to swing past the local beer vendors and pick up a selection to help ease my pains this evening. Undecided as to what kind of beer would best ease my pains I opted for 3 IPAs and 3 dark beers, and also got a free sample (perhaps indicative that I spend too much money there!)


----------



## Crackle (14 Nov 2015)

Duvel or drivel as autocorrect would have it. Over fizzed Belgian pop, which I don't actually like that much but it is strong and I can feel my grumpy mood slipping away........


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Nov 2015)

Crackle said:


> View attachment 109979
> Duvel or drivel as autocorrect would bave it. Over fizzed
> Belgian pop, which I don't actually like that much but it iz strong and I can feel my gumpy mood slipping away........



Rubbish head...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2015)

Crackle said:


> View attachment 109979
> Duvel or drivel as autocorrect would bave it. Over fizzed
> Belgian pop, which I don't actually like that much but it iz strong and I can feel my gumpy mood slipping away........





threebikesmcginty said:


> Rubbish head...



There is absolutely no way that Crax poured that. Not ever.


----------



## Crackle (14 Nov 2015)

I love the Daily Mail style of predictability of me posting a beer pic.


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> I have just returned home from playing my first 90 minutes of competitive football in 8 years; in that 8 years I have aged badly and the 3 stone in weight I have put on has not helped. I am in considerable pain; however, I did manage to swing past the local beer vendors and pick up a selection to help ease my pains this evening. Undecided as to what kind of beer would best ease my pains I opted for 3 IPAs and 3 dark beers, and also got a free sample (perhaps indicative that I spend too much money there!)



That looks like a good selection-have fun with that little lot!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Nov 2015)

Maverick Goose said:


> That looks like a good selection-have fun with that little lot!


I have consumed the IPAs but have had to admit defeat on the dark stuff as I am too shattered. 90 minutes of fitba has floored me. I am gubbed. So gubbed that I am now onto white wine. I have cycled many a long distance and not ended up feeling this knackered.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Nov 2015)

Glad to see im not the only piss head then Marmion, have a good evening sir 

im biking tomorow..


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> I have consumed the IPAs but have had to admit defeat on the dark stuff as I am too shattered. 90 minutes of fitba has floored me. I am gubbed. So gubbed that I am now onto white wine. I have cycled many a long distance and not ended up feeling this knackered.


Have a good sunday!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Nov 2015)

Chain hotel bar so not the best selection, all standard domestic beer. Still, Sam Adams isn't a bad beer. Couple of colleagues had G&Ts and the ancient bar lady made them up about half and half, gin must be cheaper than tonic here!


----------



## rich p (15 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Chain hotel bar so not the best selection, all standard domestic beer. Still, Sam Adams isn't a bad beer. Couple of colleagues had G&Ts and the ancient bar lady made them up about half and half, gin must be cheaper than tonic here!
> 
> View attachment 110017


Where are you?

I had a couple of Harvey's Old yesterday lunchtime. A perfect example of the genre! Helped with the afternoon nap too.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> Where are you?



'Fact finding' work trip across a few secret location in the US, starting off in Boston. Gonna have to do some bar homework if this trip's going to be even remotely successful.


----------



## rich p (15 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> 'Fact finding' work trip across a few secret location in the US, starting off in Boston. Gonna have to do some bar homework if this trip's going to be even remotely successful.


What a trooper!
Your self sacrifice does you immense credit


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Nov 2015)

A bit extravagant for Sunday lunch but that's how I roll:




7.6% ABV, aged in casks from the Tomatin distillery and it's not subtle!

Actually, I'm not convinced it's even very nice but one has to try these things.

Raise your glasses to another Sunday afternoon written off in the name of research.


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Nov 2015)

Dub West






Apparently it's cloudy 'cos it's vegan.

I'm officially a nipster.

Sherbet orange bitterness makes it go very well with this:




Two other draft casks available.

Rest assured, I'll try them all so you don't have to.


----------



## Crackle (15 Nov 2015)

Not bad this stuff. Good enough to keep me company in the kitchen


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Nov 2015)

Crackle said:


> Not bad this stuff. Good enough to keep me company in the kitchen


Is that some kind of vegetable?

I've read about them.

Next thing you know you'll be drinking vegan beer


----------



## Crackle (15 Nov 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> Is that some kind of vegetable?
> 
> I've read about them.
> 
> Next thing you know you'll be drinking vegan beer


You mean you don't eat carrots with your beer. What happens if you're sick later on though?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Nov 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> A bit extravagant for Sunday lunch but that's how I roll:
> 
> View attachment 110022
> 
> ...


Much under-rated malt is Tomatin. Antiquary is a nice blend but relatively rarely seen in SE England.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Nov 2015)

Fin Du Mode, waited years to try it and it's OK.







Berkshire Porter, good but I should have gone for the North Coast Rasputin imp stout.






Sounds like an evening of regret but actually they were both first-rate beers.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Nov 2015)

With threetyposmcginty in mind, I had a look for Finnish beer and lo! Saw a photo of him...he's the one seated - waiting for a 'refill' it seems... Finnish floating beer festival seems to be the thing.





Meanwhile, in the OP, there seems to be a large crowd gathering to admire the composition skills of our roving imbiber. Ni cappage ni mattage. Or, in Finnish, "Ei korkit ei matot." 
And, in case anyone needs to let them know that trippelhopmcginty is in town...
Berkshire Brewing Company Inc.
12 Railroad Street
South Deerfield, MA 01373
Phone: 413- 665-6600


----------



## srw (16 Nov 2015)

http://www.brompton.com/News/Posts/2015/Collaborations-Meantime

A twitchy beer that comes in a small package? A bike that is quite good but not as good as you think it should be?


----------



## rich p (16 Nov 2015)

Aperitif said:


> With threetyposmcginty in mind, I had a look for Finnish beer and lo! Saw a photo of him...he's the one seated - waiting for a 'refill' it seems... Finnish floating beer festival seems to be the thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody hell, sinkey is a distinct possibility with those airbeds...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Nov 2015)

Feckin autocorrect...


----------



## Aperitif (16 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Feckin autocorrect...


Don't be harsh and blame your 'phone.(Must be a Nokia - that's Finnish enough) I could have quoted your post and nailed the moment...British Expeditionary Force to Camden's Daughter later.


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Nov 2015)

Finished off my last bottle from the Watermill Brewery last night- good old Dog'th Vader....feel the power of the DARK side hhahahahaha!


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Nov 2015)

Centaurus

Pleasant standard pale but in spectacularly good form.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Nov 2015)

The Danish Xtmas beer has arrived...





Of course, the top shelf is adults only and filled with the spirits of Xtmas...


Whilst in the red corner...


I think I need to get the wine rack built....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Nov 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/34836397/leeds-pub-garden-floods-men-go-for-pint-anyway


----------



## User169 (16 Nov 2015)

Serious money in craft beer these days....

http://www.brewbound.com/news/constellation-to-acquire-ballast-point-for-1-billion

I've read this a few times now and it still keeps saying a billion.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Nov 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Serious money in craft beer these days....
> 
> http://www.brewbound.com/news/constellation-to-acquire-ballast-point-for-1-billion
> 
> I've read this a few times now and it still keeps saying a billion.


Surely if you're selling 290,000 barrels a year you've left craft brewing status behind?


----------



## Aperitif (16 Nov 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> The Danish Xtmas beer has arrived...
> 
> View attachment 110152
> 
> ...


Nice double-panel convector rad. there Gregorius...instant mulled wine! I like the way you think of Christmas...
Property update: Work snookered my attempt to investigate Camden's Daughter. Still, it's only a pub...it can wait.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 110156
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/34836397/leeds-pub-garden-floods-men-go-for-pint-anyway


Are they watching their 4 year olds playing on the swings?


----------



## User169 (16 Nov 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Serious money in craft beer these days....
> 
> http://www.brewbound.com/news/constellation-to-acquire-ballast-point-for-1-billion
> 
> I've read this a few times now and it still keeps saying a billion.



Remember folks, Brouwerij de Vreemdeling is in need of a couple of investors. This time next year, we'll be billionaires!


----------



## nickyboy (16 Nov 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Serious money in craft beer these days....
> 
> http://www.brewbound.com/news/constellation-to-acquire-ballast-point-for-1-billion
> 
> I've read this a few times now and it still keeps saying a billion.



To be fair, they sell 4 million cases per year. That's 96 million bottles per year. It retails about $8 so I bet they have the best part of $350m turnover at wholesale.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Nov 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Remember folks, Brouwerij de Vreemdeling is in need of a couple of investors. This time next year, we'll be billionaires!


I was JUST about to post that we'll all be looking and looking when the Alien brewery goes public! (Get the samples and the range sorted first though...and if you need any plywood to make shelves, I know just the bloke...to avoid.)
Mort's cartoon above reminds me of a book one of my Parisien amis gave me for my 6%ABV birthday earlier this year...'Les Ignorants' by Etienne Davodeau. Brilliantly illustrated and the vineyard owner, Richard Leroy, is the bearded one. Total humanity and joy, for anyone looking for that lovely, gentle present to treasure. Available in Kindle too (I know this because I bought it for my Sister, who is teetotal but...)


----------



## Aperitif (16 Nov 2015)

[QUOTE 4009097, member: 259"]One of the good things about Le Soir, the Belgian poshpaper, is that they still publish a page of BD every day, a tradition they've kept up since before Tintin's day. Davodeau has appeared a few times.[/QUOTE]
I absent-mindedly bought that once and was eventually surprised to try and read that it was all written in double-Dutch!


----------



## User169 (17 Nov 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Surely if you're selling 290,000 barrels a year you've left craft brewing status behind?



6 million barrels is the "craft" limit according to the US trade association. 

290,000 barrels is about 0.2% of US annual beer sales.


----------



## User169 (17 Nov 2015)

nickyboy said:


> To be fair, they sell 4 million cases per year. That's 96 million bottles per year. It retails about $8 so I bet they have the best part of $350m turnover at wholesale.



Still blimmin difficult to get hold of Sculpin in Europe though!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Nov 2015)

Slumbrew Porter, nice stuff doing all the portery things a Porter should do; roasty, malty, coffee, chocolate, etc. I had a large glass, 23oz I think, wouldn't want much more than that.


----------



## rich p (17 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Slumbrew Porter, nice stuff doing all the portery things a Porter should do; roasty, malty, coffee, chocolate, etc. I had a large glass, 23oz I think, wouldn't want much more than that.
> 
> View attachment 110185


Are you drinking in a lab? 
Not the snug of the Dog and Ferret I'll be bound.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Nov 2015)

Just thinking the same thing. For a moment, I thought art had triumphed need and we had a new category of feature: ceilings. Looks like a cross between baggage check-in and a trendy 80s high tech bar a la Susan Slesin and Joan Cron. Very pleasant photograph though; looks like a three fluid ounce sip, prior to snappage. (I may underestimate.)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> Are you drinking in a lab?
> Not the snug of the Dog and Ferret I'll be bound.



Airport security!!


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Nov 2015)

But a porter would be better suited to baggage-handling, surely?


----------



## User169 (17 Nov 2015)

I lent my boss my old steel racer so he could take part in our work bike ride. He brought it back today with this little lot. He's from Düsseldorf, so they're all altbiers. How nice is that!


----------



## Aperitif (17 Nov 2015)

Was it a three-speed bike, DP?
I only ask because it would mean you got a 'bottle a gear'.

I'll get my Lord Charles


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Nov 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Was it a three-speed bike, DP?
> I only ask because it would mean you got a 'bottle a gear'.
> 
> I'll get my Lord Charles



Boooooooo


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Nov 2015)

Bunked off a conference today to look at stuff...











And drink beer...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Nov 2015)

DC Brau pale ale, more like an IPA, decent enough though.






Obi's gaff.


----------



## User169 (17 Nov 2015)

Jam jar alert!!


----------



## Aperitif (17 Nov 2015)

Are you bringing the glasses back for homeland security, threestarsmcginty? I hope so! Look at all those guns pointing at you from the hedge too!

Lawn's slack.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Nov 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Jam jar alert!!



One was like a mini keg and the other a glass fizzy drinks tin, cute!


----------



## User169 (17 Nov 2015)

New brew. An American style wheat ale, single hopped with Amarillo. Smells lovely!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Nov 2015)

Abitas Amber






Bells Brown


----------



## rich p (17 Nov 2015)

Camden IPA - just alcopop fizz. Nice glass though


----------



## Aperitif (18 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Abitas Amber
> 
> View attachment 110290
> 
> ...


Picture One: Nice 'butt'! Are they bagels-a-hangin' from the ceiling, pardner?
Picture Two: I see the crowds are flocking to see the world plywood champion at play. Metal stools?


----------



## Aperitif (18 Nov 2015)

Well, according to Pierre-Joseph Proudhon "property is theft". This place, therefore has been stolen from the drunken populous of Kentish Town, when it went by the name of O'Reilly's.
Previous to that, it took its place on Kentish Town Road as 'The Star & Garter...then 'The Old Farm House'.
Anyway, Camden's Daughter is open for business, and I too stole some time to pop in for a quick half...



And then I could relax for the second half...
Nice beer actually. I fancied an 'Ink' Stout, but it was lacking (about 2% ABV) compared to the India Hells Lager which I chose. Apparently it is an IPA with a pilsner injection. I only saw it as 6.2% and the taste buds said "want".
£4.40 a pint, and served by a member of staff who looks remarkably like my friend Hana Piranha (look her up if you think you're hard enough )
So, first scent was cleansing, stronger than Punk and pleasant. Taste is equally good and allows for a good draught to be taken and savoured. Bit dry afterwards though. 




I decided to do a bit of office work whilst there, and the beer mats came in handy to remind me where my priorities lay...
In the best traditions of the News of the World, I made an excuse and left...but I did really fancy a pint of the Ink..but, alas, my moving pen, having writ, moved on. 
Nice place. Spacious and a good watering hole in the making.








Site-specific glass too...if only it were Dickyboy, Dich p, dhreeconsonantsmcginty, Dlaud, Doss Commuter etc...I could get you a personalised vessel!


----------



## Aperitif (18 Nov 2015)

Well, that beermat did me good! Early away (with the relevant inspiration) to 'work from home'. 
I even managed to do a bit of skip-hopping and retrieved some nice typography - the shop below me is being refurbed...
As an added extra, I thought I would keep Rich's Camden glass of yesterday company, and also try and get a comparative scent of a benchmark Hip Hop IPA. Much lighter on the nez (probably on the wallet too - we'll see.)
OK - work now. ("Yeah, right...")


----------



## smutchin (18 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> wee shop



They sell Fosters?


----------



## John the Monkey (18 Nov 2015)

Western APA (Slaters, 4.9% abv, bottle conditioned)






One purchased at the Nantwich Beer and Cheese Food and Drink Festival this year. Bottle conditioned, and rather lively, so have a glass on hand when you open, and beware of a @Crackle -esque degree of froth.

This is very heavily hopped, and quite powerfully bitter. It starts out piney, and finishes grapefruity - I thought it was pretty tasty, if not terribly complex.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."

The youngest M says: "It smells like dishwashing liquid. It tastes like... like... like something _weird_."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Nov 2015)

Evolution Exile Red Ale, nice amber beer.





Check out the hat!


----------



## John the Monkey (18 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Check out the hat!


That Tommy Cooper's changed a bit, hasn't he?


----------



## User169 (18 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Evolution Exile Red Ale, nice amber beer.
> 
> View attachment 110389
> 
> ...



Did you order the snails?


----------



## Aperitif (18 Nov 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Did you order the snails?


No. He would have had the Brighton Rock veggie version 'Cauli Kibbeh'.

Perfect photo, threestopsmcginty. 10/10 Plus ça change...once upon a time it was 50 shades of grey...


----------



## Aperitif (19 Nov 2015)

User said:


> How much work was that one?


A mere Pinkie's worth to a man of your education.


----------



## nickyboy (19 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Evolution Exile Red Ale, nice amber beer.
> 
> View attachment 110389
> 
> ...



So having done some drinking in the baggage handling area you seem to have moved on to the canteen of an silicone valley startup where they all play ping pong and pretend to be working

Nice surreptitious one of the lady. If I tried that I'd get thrown out of the canteen and told to take my bat home and never darken their doors again


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Nov 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Did you order the snails?



Non.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Nov 2015)

User said:


> Are you sure? You took a long time to reply.



Out on the razz + time zone diff. 

I'm not drinking any beer today. Maybe.


----------



## rich p (19 Nov 2015)

Had some draught Gun Brewery Milk Stout from the offie. My son, the sour lover (so to speak), liked it a lot, it which surprised me. It was reminiscent of a cream label though not quite as sweet. It had a coffee coloured head and I loved it.
Another filial recommendation was the Brewdog Libertine which was a bit more complex but delicious. Followed by a Yeastie Boy which I've loved and lost before.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Nov 2015)

On the right we have Brightside Optimist (great Manchester brewery) which is a little under strength at 3.8% but on spectacularly good form and on the left "In Between" from a Swiss brewer, wisely named as a beer between dark and pale flavour.

Chin chin


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Nov 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> On the right we have Brightside Optimist (great Manchester brewery) which is a little under strength at 3.8% but on spectacularly good form and on the left "In Between" from a Swiss brewer, wisely named as a beer between dark and pale flavour.
> 
> Chin chin
> 
> View attachment 110524


Chin chin to you too!


----------



## rich p (20 Nov 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> Chin chin


Do you take pedantry on the cin, Mossy?


----------



## Aperitif (20 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> Do you take pedantry on the cin, Mossy?



Yeah - come on, Mossy - I'm on tienneterhooks...
Actually, it's not his place to add anything more, Rich. "A moss has no rôle 'in stone', I gather" ...TGIF eh?


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Nov 2015)

Oh

I'd always thought it was a contraction of chink-chink (the sound of glasses, errrrm, 'chinking' together during a toast).

See... I's not been edumacated like what you lot is


----------



## rich p (20 Nov 2015)

I'm off to Ghent, Gent or Gand tomorrow to get shítfaced watch the 6 day cycling with my son to chaperone me.
I'll find some intreresting beers to try - and hopefully lose my de Molen virginity at last.


----------



## User169 (20 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> I'm off to Ghent, Gent or Gand tomorrow to get shítfaced watch the 6 day cycling with my son to chaperone me.
> I'll find some intreresting beers to try - and hopefully lose my de Molen virginity at last.



Aw, you should've let me know Rich. I'd have brought you some DeMo in person!

[The cross is on at Koksijde as well on Sunday - worth a butchers if you've got your own transport.]


----------



## Aperitif (20 Nov 2015)

Would that be pronounced 'Cockside' DP? 

I'm not edumucatje comme les other sunts. 
Have a nice time, Rich majeure and mineur..."Ghentlemen prefer blonds" don't forget.


----------



## Crackle (20 Nov 2015)

Rather nice h'actually. Son1 said, I'll have a try at tea and I said it'll be gone by then. Son2 said, so so but then I am trying to move him off a can of Stella at parties and nearly blew his teeth out wiith a Laphroaig tasting last night.


----------



## rich p (20 Nov 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Aw, you should've let me know Rich. I'd have brought you some DeMo in person!
> 
> [The cross is on at Koksijde as well on Sunday - worth a butchers if you've got your own transport.]


We almost got there last year on the Saturday IIRC but we missed the train!
The cycling starts at noon on Sunday so that won't work.
Be good to share a pint if you were able to make it DP.
I ought to take it easy tonight given my early start tomorrow but I've just had a can of Hastings UP A. Pretty tasty even from a can. It said it was can-conditioned which sounds like a bit of bollix doesn't it?


----------



## rich p (20 Nov 2015)

Crackle said:


> Rather nice h'actually. Son1 said, I'll have a try at tea and I said it'll be gone by then. Son2 said, so so but then I am trying to move him off a can of Stella at parties and nearly blew his teeth out wiith a Laphroaig tasting last night.


That piccie is a no entry sign to me. Weird. Laphroig, bleeeuuggghhh.
Your boys are boozing already? I didn't realise you were that old


----------



## Crackle (20 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> That piccie is a no entry sign to me. Weird. Laphroig, bleeeuuggghhh.
> Your boys are boozing already? I didn't realise you were that old


But several cars younger than you.....

Really. Anyone else not see it. Google have changed things you see.


----------



## Crackle (20 Nov 2015)

That should work.


----------



## User169 (20 Nov 2015)

With the best wishes of the brewery from Dupont. Brilliant stuff - lovely copper color with a champagne like fizz, biscuity malt, hoppy, fruity sweetness and a peppery spiciness. So good!


----------



## User169 (20 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> We almost got there last year on the Saturday IIRC but we missed the train!
> The cycling starts at noon on Sunday so that won't work.
> Be good to share a pint if you were able to make it DP.
> I ought to take it easy tonight given my early start tomorrow but I've just had a can of Hastings UP A. Pretty tasty even from a can. It said it was can-conditioned which sounds like a bit of bollix doesn't it?
> View attachment 110603



Give me a bit more notice next time, Rich and I'll be there!


----------



## rich p (20 Nov 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Give me a bit more notice next time, Rich and I'll be there!


Probably this time next year but I'll let you know!


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Nov 2015)

Doombar, Pie and Statham. Doing well this evening


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Nov 2015)

Otter Bright- a quality paleish ale and not one of those 9 pc badasses, so you can knock back a few without really noticing. I miss the cornucopia on offer in Booths though.


----------



## User169 (20 Nov 2015)

Cooking up a sorachi ace saison tonight. For once being a bit organized and have got all the additions set up. Check out all that sugar though - likely it's going to end up around 7%. The sorach ace smells amazing - very lemony.


----------



## Crackle (20 Nov 2015)

No2





Not bad this and I may have it had it before but I should have drank it first as it tasted thin after the first one.

I never bothered calling the boys.


----------



## User169 (21 Nov 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Cooking up a sorachi ace saison tonight. For once being a bit organized and have got all the additions set up. Check out all that sugar though - likely it's going to end up around 7%. The sorach ace smells amazing - very lemony.
> 
> View attachment 110634



Arse! Nodded off mid boil only to be woken up by Mrs DP at 4am. Bloody thing must have been on the boil for 3 hours. Oh well, I'll have another go later today.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Nov 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Arse! Nodded off mid boil only to be woken up by Mrs DP at 4am. Bloody thing must have been on the boil for 3 hours. Oh well, I'll have another go later today.



Chortle...


----------



## srw (21 Nov 2015)

I thought readers of the thread might be interested in the pudding I had at Gilbey's of Old Amersham last night:
Conqueror Ale & treacle oat bake, malt ice cream, coffee crémeux, candied pecans

I suspect that it was coarse oatmeal soaked in the beer and then made into a dense sponge with the treacle. The malt ice cream was a wicked Horlicks concoction, the coffee cremeux was cream, espresso and probably a dollop of dark chocolate, and the candied pecans were candied pecans. Perhaps a tiny bit of hop somewhere would have been a good addition?

It would have been outstanding with a porter or a barley wine, but in the absence of that (they're a wine importer and grower with a decent list and a not-at-all-bad Bacchus grown in Buckinghamshire) we had cocktails made of vodka, kahlua and baileys and sprinkled with bits of gingerbread.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Nov 2015)

Beer




No fancy pudding (might get a bar of fruit and nut later)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> I'm off to Ghent, Gent or Gand tomorrow to get shítfaced watch the 6 day cycling with my son to chaperone me.
> I'll find some intreresting beers to try - and hopefully lose my de Molen virginity at last.


Spotted that there were a couple of young Brits riding for you to cheer on. Mark Stewart and Germain Burton leading the U23 AVS Cup after day 4.


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Nov 2015)

Silly Saison, (Brasserie de Silly 5% abv)






Chosen mostly for the name, I must admit. Nice enough though, caramelly and rich with a touch of bitterness to balance, and hints of rich fruit.

Mrs M says : "Lovely."


----------



## rich p (21 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> Spotted that there were a couple of young Brits riding for you to cheer on. Mark Stewart and Germain Burton leading the U23 AVS Cup after day 4.


Snap, just tried to text you but seem to have lost your number. Bit pissed anyway. Txt me. The boys Stewart and Burton won the Madison pretty comfortably. Back to the shīte food and beer. How many crap hot dogs can I eat....


----------



## theclaud (21 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> Followed by a Yeastie Boy which I've loved and lost before.



I love that stuff. Not seen in since I was in Edinburgh in August.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> Snap, just tried to text you but seem to have lost your number. Bit pissed anyway. Txt me. The boys Stewart and Burton won the Madison pretty comfortably. Back to the shīte food and beer. How many crap hot dogs can I eat....


Today in Gent, I cannae spot @rich p in the crowd


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Nov 2015)

Youngs 4.1% at the local....
what a superb beer.. 3/1 win at cribbage too..nice sunday.l


----------



## User169 (22 Nov 2015)

Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## Aperitif (22 Nov 2015)

^ This is an advisory: Delft Poste early for Christmas. Santa with a hat, necklace and an anorak? Outrageous! Interesting reflections (Not mine, yours.)


----------



## Aperitif (22 Nov 2015)

A quiet, working weekend. Only time for a homage à mcginty in the shape of..well, shapes. The bottle glass action was nicer than the taste - too cold for cold and I still can't crack the code to make me savour this ABV (average beer, veryexpensive). Off to Porte de Versailles this week, for the Salon des Vins des Vignerons Indépendants...drinking all day for free.
I accept the challenge. Beer will be only Leffe overs...hard, I agree, but someone has to do it. #jesuisenterrasse for two mornings...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Nov 2015)

Picked up a three interesting looking beers in a hipster food store in New Hampshire, they've survived planes, trains and automobiles, hope they're nice. I've drunk a _reasonable_ amount of beer in the last 10 days in between all the 'working hard', loads of new stuff and now I'm actually quite keen for a proper UK bitter, something which those goddam Yankees just don't do, not that I've seen anyway. Mmmmm Hooky...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Nov 2015)

Aperitif said:


> A quiet, working weekend. Only time for a homage à mcginty in the shape of..well, shapes. The bottle glass action was nicer than the taste - too cold for cold and I still can't crack the code to make me savour this ABV (average beer, veryexpensive). Off to Porte de Versailles this week, for the Salon des Vins des Vignerons Indépendants...drinking all day for free.
> I accept the challenge. Beer will be only Leffe overs...hard, I agree, but someone has to do it. #jesuisenterrasse for two mornings...
> View attachment 110785



Dontchalikeithten teef?


----------



## User169 (22 Nov 2015)

Commissaris Rex, a doppelsticke (teeing up 'teef here!).

Not bad at all, although I prefer regular alt. Nice and malty, bitter finish, but maybe a touch too much yeast ester.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Nov 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Commissaris Rex, a doppelsticke (teeing up 'teef here!).


Don't encourage him, I've not a fecking clue what he is on about at the best of times; it's like trying to read a fecking crossword!


----------



## Aperitif (22 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> Don't encourage him, I've not a fecking clue what he is on about at the best of times; it's like trying to read a fecking crossword!


That's one down, only two leffe now.

Duvel is 'ok'...not the Prince of Ales...my tastes may change. Kernel is still K.O.M. in the casual beer world, with WeePuppy second.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Nov 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Commissaris Rex, a doppelsticke (teeing up 'teef here!).
> 
> Not bad at all, although I prefer regular alt. Nice and malty, bitter finish, but maybe a touch too much yeast ester.
> 
> View attachment 110788


I'd call that doppelganging up on me. doppelsticke is where you throw one for the dog and, while the dog isn't looking - chuck another at him/her. If it hits the dog, you win and get bitten. If the dog retrieves the first stick and then gets the second too...you get to play again! Simples.


----------



## User169 (22 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm actually quite keen for a proper UK bitter, something which those goddam Yankees just don't do, not that I've seen anyway. Mmmmm Hooky...
> ]



They just don't get low malt forward beer. I think it reflects a bit what they're good at. So many great US hops influenced the first wave of US brews. They then moved on to yeast and produce all the really good quality lliquid yeasts with peeps like White Labs and Wyeast and newer players like Yeast Bay (just got some Yeast Bay funky blends through the post yesterday!). The malt they produce on the other hand is fairly bland - in Europe we have great maltsters and can choose from English, German and Belgian malts all of which are top tasty quality. I think they'll eventually get round to malt.


----------



## User169 (22 Nov 2015)

Aperitif said:


> I'd call that doppelganging up on me. doppelsticke is where you throw one for the dog and, while the dog isn't looking - chuck another at him/her. If it hits the dog, you win and get bitten. If the dog retrieves the first stick and then gets the second too...you get to play again! Simples.



I knew you wouldn't let us down!!


----------



## Aperitif (22 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Picked up a three interesting looking beers in a hipster food store in New Hampshire, they've survived planes, trains and automobiles, hope they're nice. I've drunk a _reasonable_ amount of beer in the last 10 days in between all the 'working hard', loads of new stuff and now I'm actually quite keen for a proper UK bitter, something which those goddam Yankees just don't do, not that I've seen anyway. Mmmmm Hooky...
> 
> View attachment 110786


Did you not offer label tuition classes whilst there, Ed? The U.S. ones are a bit Mies van der Rohepy at best. A wincey bit "Bah, house"
Breaking news: Trouble in Belgium - Rich has opened his wallet and pterodactyl-like items have been spotted by the Authorities. Rich has offered his porte-monnaie for an immediate 'lockdown'.


----------



## rich p (22 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> Today in Gent, I cannae spot @rich p in the crowd


I was in the bar.
Great day today of cycling - watching it anyway. My liver has packed up after a couple of days abuse. Finished off with a Gulden Draak @10.5% and Grute donker! The boy had Delirium xmas and a Mort Subite lambic geuze. Hmmm.
No DeMo though sadly.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> I was in the bar.
> Great day today of cycling - watching it anyway. My liver has packed up after a couple of days abuse. Finished off with a Gulden Draak @10.5% and Grute donker! The boy had Delirium xmas and a Mort Subite lambic geuze. Hmmm.
> No DeMo though sadly.
> View attachment 110804
> View attachment 110805


The beer's going faster than the bicycles


----------



## rich p (22 Nov 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> The beer's going faster than the bicycles


Everything was getting blurred...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> Everything was getting blurred...


Is that your baldie heid in this picture? 1/3 across from left in grey t-shirt?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Nov 2015)

Picked this up the other day, kinda cool I rec.


----------



## rich p (24 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> Is that your baldie heid in this picture? 1/3 across from left in grey t-shirt?


I was sat just about where the photo was taken...so, no but it bears a resemblance superficially. 
My ears don't stick out so much and my hair is almost long enough to have a pony tail now


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Nov 2015)

Yesterday @rich p and I went walking in Brighton.

Refreshment may have been had.

I have a feeling some stops went undocumented but here are some highlights:

https://goo.gl/photos/mUBj6FsUcrGLKoaE7


----------



## rich p (26 Nov 2015)

Blimey, we did a few pubs Mossy. No wonder my head aches...
I only took two photos. The second is of the new, brash and slightly disappointing Brewdog boozer


----------



## Aperitif (26 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> Blimey, we did a few pubs Mossy. No wonder my head aches...
> I only took two photos. The second is of the new, brash and slightly disappointing Brewdog boozer
> View attachment 111088
> View attachment 111089


Did you get a sniff of 'Tactical Nuclear Penguin'. Either Phil or Rich may answer this one... Some great food shots in Mossy's collection...


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Nov 2015)

There was a strategic avoidance of Tactical Nuclear Penguin. Maybe the same logic should have been applied to the King and Queen.

Food was burgers in Brighton Beer Dispensary prepared from beef supplied by Brighton's finest butcher.


----------



## Aperitif (26 Nov 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> There was a strategic avoidance of Tactical Nuclear Penguin. Maybe the same logic should have been applied to the King and Queen.
> 
> Food was burgers in Brighton Beer Dispensary prepared from beef supplied by Brighton's finest butcher.


The Brighton Craft Butcher/Beer/Burger/Baker superstore is only a heartbeat away. Brighton's finest butcher has a taste for these things, and, thanks to folk like you and his tireless, hard working (© D. Cameron, G. Osborne etc) Dad undertaking selfless research, you are providing information, invaluable to the budding entrepreneur.


----------



## rich p (26 Nov 2015)

User said:


> You went in the King & Queen?


In our defence, we were worse for wear and near my bus stop.


----------



## Crackle (26 Nov 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> Yesterday @rich p and I went walking in Brighton.
> 
> Refreshment may have been had.
> 
> ...


The beer equivalent of a century ride.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Nov 2015)

I've never been to Brighton but looks a decent enough place for a sesh


----------



## Aperitif (26 Nov 2015)

I thought I would use social media to inform the assembled so...
Here's a 'T wheat' from The Betjeman Arms. Nice flavour for a pre-train blunter*

*blunter being the working man's antidote to 'sharpener'


----------



## Crackle (26 Nov 2015)

For my delight and delectation, I've just been and deprived the beer shop of it's Harbour Porter supplies






Recently, it has had little variety and I fear that I need to visit more often in case it's on the verge of closing. The dog agrees, as he likes the walk through the park.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Nov 2015)

Rich: Scuse me miss, I thought when we ordered 2 pints we'd get them in pint glasses.

Bar person: I thought you'd been barred, now feck off.


----------



## rich p (26 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 111120
> 
> 
> Rich: Scuse me miss, I thought when we ordered 2 pints we'd get them in pint glasses.
> ...


Mossy said that we'd get some stick for buying halves. You didn't let me down 3BM!


----------



## Crackle (26 Nov 2015)

Crackle said:


> For my delight and delectation, I've just been and deprived the beer shop of it's Harbour Porter supplies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I drank it. I recall why I don't keep big stocks now.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Nov 2015)

Crackle said:


> Damn, I drank it. I recall why I don't keep big stocks now.



If you drank it and can still recall then your stocks must have been small QED


----------



## User169 (27 Nov 2015)

It's le weekend - poor show beer thread peeps!


----------



## rich p (27 Nov 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> It's le weekend - poor show beer thread peeps!


I'm still resting my liver so I only had white wine.


----------



## User169 (27 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> I'm still resting my liver so I only had white wine.



Bloody pensioners!


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Nov 2015)

I've been in London your honour.

No beer worthy of mention in the whole place.


----------



## rich p (28 Nov 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> I've been in London your honour.
> 
> No beer worthy of mention in the whole place.


They call it Big Brighton...


----------



## Crackle (28 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> They call it Big Brighton...


Is Rhyl little Brighton?


----------



## rich p (28 Nov 2015)

Crackle said:


> Is Rhyl little Brighton?


Why, I oughta....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Nov 2015)

I was knackered last night after playing football, so limited myself to cider and wine. Beer tonight tho, and a wee visit to the beer emporium beforehand. I can feel some Fyne Ale, To Ol and maybe a Belgian beer or 2 finding there way into my beer fridge...although I did spot a few new arrivals on the shop FB page so I might end up with something completely different!


----------



## rich p (28 Nov 2015)

We really should have been drinking porter, stout and olds on Black Friday. I've got Westmale tripel, Maredsous and Kernel table for tonight. I might dive in a bit early after my abstinence.


----------



## User169 (28 Nov 2015)

Winter beer 2015 from Emelisse. Made with "English licorice" ( licorice allsorts to you lot). It's a bit of a struggle to be honest - the rest is going down the sink.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Nov 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 111276
> 
> 
> Winter beer 2015 from Emelisse. Made with "English licorice" ( licorice allsorts to you lot). It's a bit of a struggle to be honest - the rest is going down the sink.



Sounds vile.

I've been feeling a bit poorly, no beer for a week here.


----------



## rich p (28 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I've been restting the system anfet an overload of


What was wrong with you 3BM?
Dyslexia?


----------



## Crackle (28 Nov 2015)

A wee selection






A smoked stout, A Welsh ruby red and a Cornish IPA. I'm looking forward to trying the first two http://www.tinyrebel.co.uk/beers/bottles/cwtch/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Nov 2015)

Crackle said:


> A wee selection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No carrots this week? Interesting.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> What was wrong with you 3BM?
> Dyslexia?



Think that was the unedited first draft, anyway - fcku fof


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Nov 2015)

Crackle said:


> A wee selection
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was impressed with one of theirs and disappointed with the rest, horrible labels.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Nov 2015)

To Thornbridge and beyond...


----------



## Crackle (28 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> No carrots this week? Interesting.


of course there's carrots. Roast.



threebikesmcginty said:


> I was impressed with one of theirs and disappointed with the rest, horrible labels.


 Smoked stout was ok.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Nov 2015)

The weather here has been so pish that I didn't venture out to the beer emporium this afternoon, so it's cider and wine for me again. Soz for no pics of beer again. You'll survive.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> The weather here has been so pish that I didn't venture out to the beer emporium this afternoon, so it's cider and wine for me again. Soz for no pics of beer again. You'll survive.



If we hadn't got the shitty doorbell and plant threads to compensate...


----------



## rich p (28 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> If we hadn't got the shitty doorbell and plant threads to compensate...


I have to fess up that I was rather hoping to get a beating from P&Lite about the mother in law's tongue reference. They must all be away mugging up on Wiki over the weekend


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> I have to fess up that I was rather hoping to get a beating from P&Lite about the mother in law's tongue reference. They must all be away mugging up on Wiki over the weekend


They tend not to venture out much, too low brow for them in these parts.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Nov 2015)

First of the day..think ill listen to the fight on five live..i can listen to it on the telly in full colour..


----------



## rich p (28 Nov 2015)

Brewdog punk and a kernel and a Maredsous. Yumtus! As they day


----------



## nickyboy (28 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> Brewdog punk and a kernel and a Maredsous. Yumtus! As they day



That dyslexia must be catching


----------



## User169 (28 Nov 2015)

Mrs DP has left the building, so time to get a cheeky brew on - 2nd attempt at a sorachi ace saison (this was the one where I conked out mid brew last weekend). Wheat Ale to accompany...


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Nov 2015)

nickyboy said:


> That dyslexia must be catching



the more you drink the easier it is to understand though


----------



## User169 (28 Nov 2015)

Whisky from DeMo (not going to fall asleep).


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Nov 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Mrs DP has left the building, so time to get a cheeky brew on - 2nd attempt at a sorachi ace saison (this was the one where I conked out mid brew last weekend). Wheat Ale to accompany...
> 
> View attachment 111304



Most of us are content with an extra beer rather than brewing up another 20 litres.


----------



## User169 (28 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Most of us are content with an extra beer rather than brewing up another 20 litres.



No law against both!


----------



## User169 (28 Nov 2015)

Just spotted a rather dusty bottle of Picon at the back of the cupboard. Anyone tried this stuff? It's a French orange bitter liquor which you mix with continental fizzy piss to arrive at a chic (ish) snakebite. Had a few nights out in La France on this stuff.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Nov 2015)

You're not going to make it past midnight.


----------



## Crackle (28 Nov 2015)

Yep, this'll be a groundhog brew every week.


----------



## User169 (29 Nov 2015)

Done!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Nov 2015)

As well as the Jaip last night I also polished off an M&S saison, scores well on the yumtus scale.


----------



## User169 (29 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> As well as the Jaip last night I also polished off an M&S saison, scores well on the yumtus scale.
> 
> View attachment 111314



That's the sort of thing I was aiming for - what's the strength of that one 3bm?


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> I have to fess up that I was rather hoping to get a beating from P&Lite about the mother in law's tongue reference. They must all be away mugging up on Wiki over the weekend


I lol'd


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Nov 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> That's the sort of thing I was aiming for - what's the strength of that one 3bm?



It's a 6%er, DP, so just a lite beer.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Nov 2015)

I can see no logical reason to put a Jaguar on the beer clip and call it E-type but hey...

.. It's a nice hoppy light beer, the kind of hoppiness in a draft ale that I was craving in London. Very gluggable; I see trouble ahead.

Jaipur on draft as well as that nasty whisky shite from this time last week but there's a Beartown pale on too sho watch thish shpace.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Nov 2015)

Beartown Pale

Floral, almost ginger [ponceMode] notes [/ponceMode]


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Nov 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 111343
> 
> 
> I can see no logical reason to put a Jaguar on the beer clip and call it E-type but hey...
> ...



Do you want a flake in that, love?!


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Nov 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Do you want a flake in that, love?!


Bar tender's first day. You should have seen it before the top up!

You can see the bar tender cowering behind the beer engine as I took the photo. Lord knows what she thought I was up to.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Nov 2015)

Beartown Bluebeary.

Quite obvious blueberry in this one.

I've always liked the blueberry beer from Warrington's Coach House but this is a new one on me.


----------



## Crackle (29 Nov 2015)

Is this a late finish or an early start, Mossy?


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Nov 2015)

All of the above


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Nov 2015)

The dog drinks only Thwaites smooth flow.

Oh well, at least it won't touch lager


----------



## Crackle (29 Nov 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 111357
> 
> 
> The dog drinks only Thwaites smooth flow.
> ...


That poncy harness makes him look like lager drinker.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Nov 2015)

I'm not arguing with him 




Crackle said:


> That poncy harness makes him look like lager drinker.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Nov 2015)

The Independent said:


>



I find that just staying pissed also works


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Nov 2015)

Change of venue

Wheaty-ish but pale not white.

Rather nice.

Wantsum?


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Nov 2015)

Wow mini beer fest at the local....i may be drunk..and i got proper beat up in the cribbage...lol.
i love sunday


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Nov 2015)

meta lon said:


> Wow mini beer fest at the local....i may be drunk..and i got proper beat up in the cribbage...lol.
> i love sunday


Photo reportage required


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Nov 2015)

Nice to see you back on pints mossy now rich isn't holding you back.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Nov 2015)




----------



## John the Monkey (29 Nov 2015)

Plum Porter (Titanic Brewery, 4.9% abv)





The main event from yesterday. I think I'd have liked a little more porter-y smoke in this - the fruit flavour of the plum is very upfront in the main taste, with a strong bitterness coming through that's heavily grapefruity and almost sour. This one got better as it warmed up from cellar temperature, I think, and I went from being "meh" to rather liking it. Worth trying.

Also from yesterday, Spitting Feathers Old Wavertonian (4.4% abv)
This is a lovely, fairly traditionally flavoured porter. Lots of smoky flavour, with a little coffee and chocolate chucked in for interest. If you like porters and stouts, definitely try this one.

Stonecutter (Lymestone Brewery, 3.7% abv)
A light bodied, but quite hoppy & tasty pale. Wonderfully thirst quenching, and with a sessionable abv.

Mrs M says: "Very nice." (x3)


----------



## rich p (29 Nov 2015)

A fine combo...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> A fine combo...
> View attachment 111402


the crossed arms of impending "do what you want"-ness


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> A fine combo...
> View attachment 111402


The "like" is for the cheese


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Nov 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> The "like" is for the cheese


I cannae believe you are still alive never mind awake enough to give a critique on rich's cheese choice!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Nov 2015)

A lively Pale Ale from Cornwall


----------



## rich p (30 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> A lively Pale Ale from Cornwall


Lively or lovely, my lover?


----------



## rich p (30 Nov 2015)

This porter from the Yeastie boys is a lovely lively drop of South Pacific ale.
I was inspired to song...
...I'm gonna wash that man right outta my bald spot..
.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> Lively or lovely, my lover?


It was lively in the glass, but a bit disappointing on the palate. Now onto Punk IPA, much more to my liking.


----------



## User169 (30 Nov 2015)

Latest brew made with GP75 hops. This is an experimental hop line - I got them direct from the farm - picked in September, so fresh as. Had to put the last lot in a massive 1 liter bottle as I ran out of small ones.


----------



## rich p (30 Nov 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Latest brew made with GP75 hops. This is an experimental hop line - I got them direct from the farm - picked in September, so fresh as. Had to put the last lot in a massive 1 liter bottle as I ran out of small ones.
> 
> View attachment 111489


I don't want to intrude on your privacy DP, but do you drink all your produce yourself?
Or half the straat?


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Nov 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Latest brew made with GP75 hops. This is an experimental hop line - I got them direct from the farm - picked in September, so fresh as. Had to put the last lot in a massive 1 liter bottle as I ran out of small ones.
> 
> View attachment 111489


This one's big.... The others are faaaaar way


----------



## User169 (30 Nov 2015)

rich p said:


> I don't want to intrude on your privacy DP, but do you drink all your produce yourself?
> Or half the straat?



Well not _all_ of it!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Dec 2015)

I am having some of your Englandshire beer this evening, and it is jolly good. I can't be arsed taking a pic of it but here's an image I found on google


----------



## User169 (3 Dec 2015)

A strong sour altbier - a sour doppelsticke if you will. From Germany by a brewery called Mpnarchy. Not entirely sure who they are.


----------



## theclaud (3 Dec 2015)

Aaaargh. That image is mahoosive!


----------



## theclaud (3 Dec 2015)

[QUOTE 4038195, member: 45"]I've just won a 36-pint box of Doom Bar.
[/QUOTE]

I can't decide whether congratulations or commiserations are in order.


----------



## smutchin (3 Dec 2015)

My kind of collaboration...






Good shoot. 5.7%


----------



## smutchin (3 Dec 2015)

Should add that I was at the official launch event for the beer at Brompton Junction but any Brompton owners can get along to the Meantime Tasting Rooms tomorrow afternoon for a free sample. 

And here's the Meantime bike:


----------



## smutchin (3 Dec 2015)

Cool bar end caps:


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Dec 2015)

Mrs M and I were out last night, at an Am-Dram production meeting. 

Fortunately, it was being held in a pub, so we had a pint each of Robinson's "Wizard" (3.7% abv).

The pub evidently keeps it very well (or Robinson's have tweaked the recipe) as the complaints of watery thinness don't really hold up. I found it biscuity and fruity, without much hop bitterness at all, and very nice for a bit of a change.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Dec 2015)

smutchin said:


> Cool bar end caps:
> View attachment 111750



You could get a nasty graze from that [/hi-viz health and safety mode]


----------



## rich p (4 Dec 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Mrs M and I were out last night, at an Am-Dram production meeting.
> 
> Fortunately, it was being held in a pub, so we had a pint each of Robinson's "Wizard" (3.7% abv).
> 
> ...


What was the play JtM?
A Winters Ale?
Oh Mister Porter?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Dec 2015)

The Mousetrappist?


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Dec 2015)

Abigail's Party Seven.


----------



## Haitch (4 Dec 2015)

Dial Mrs M for "Mmmm very nice'


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Dec 2015)

[QUOTE 4038195, member: 45"]I've just won a 36-pint box of Doom Bar.

I'll see you in a couple of weeks.[/QUOTE]
Second prize 72 pints?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Dec 2015)

A View from the Thornbridge

A Manns for All Seasons

I'm happy to feck about with this nonsense all day!


----------



## Chromatic (4 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> A View from the Thornbridge
> 
> A Manns for All Seasons
> 
> *I'm happy to feck about with this nonsense all day!*



One of Shakespeare's lesser known plays?


----------



## Aperitif (4 Dec 2015)

'Death of a Alesman' - by half a Miller Lite


----------



## Aperitif (4 Dec 2015)

Chromatic said:


> One of Shakespeare's lesser known plays?


'King Beer' and 'Tight as And drunk as us' are two popular Shakespeare playlets.


----------



## Haitch (4 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Shakespeare



Shakesbeare, shirley?


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Dec 2015)

It's hard to single anyone out in particular, so please consider this as applying to the whole page;


----------



## rich p (4 Dec 2015)

WTF have I unleashed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## psmiffy (4 Dec 2015)

Much Froth about Nothing


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Dec 2015)

The AmDram "chaser", A Midsummer Night's Dram


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Dec 2015)

A Man for All Saisons


----------



## User169 (4 Dec 2015)

Had an utter shocker last night - had a swift ale in Amsterdam last night - on the train home I saw their facepants post saying they had a few bottles of Pliny the ELder in. Back again today, but they've already sold out. Arse!

Nevertheless, they have got Enjoy by 25.12.2015 from Stone which is very nice, but an britse fiver for 250 ml!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Had an utter shocker last night - had a swift ale in Amsterdam last night - on the train home I saw their facepants post saying they had a few bottles of Pliny the ELder in. Back again today, but they've already sold out. Arse!
> 
> Nevertheless, they have got Enjoy by 25.12.2015 from Stone which is very nice, but an britse fiver for 250 ml!!



No theatre beers?


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Dec 2015)

Youngs special on at the local..4.5%... i like this brew a lot..
laters...


----------



## User169 (4 Dec 2015)

Nosco's Cafe - a coffee stout from Freigeist outta Germanlandshire. quite tart and thin, but I still like it.


----------



## User169 (4 Dec 2015)

Now this is a bit of alright - Pannepot Reserva 2010. Loads of caramelly goodness in this one. Good enough to warrant glass correctness.


----------



## Elybazza61 (4 Dec 2015)

Mmm,time for a Kwak,,,,


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Dec 2015)

Elybazza61 said:


> Mmm,time for a Kwak,,,,


Quite fitting for all this rain we're having


----------



## SteveF (4 Dec 2015)

Thirst Blood.... A tasty American red rye.....

That said I am now on the Kringle, which in my opinion is far better...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Dec 2015)

Max yumtus


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Max yumtus
> 
> View attachment 111839


Sam smith's so I don't believe you


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> A Man for All Saisons


Hop Gun!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Max yumtus
> 
> View attachment 111839


I had a bottle of that a few weeks ago, and it was yumtus. 
The beer emporium I frequent has a shelf full of Sam Smith; I may have to give more of them a try.


----------



## Crackle (4 Dec 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> Sam smith's so I don't believe you


Wash your mouth out.

Knowing you; with several pints on Sunday afternoon.

I've added their Oatmeal Stout to my Xmas list. In bold.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Dec 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> Sam smith's so I don't believe you



No, it's good stuff.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Dec 2015)

This is seriously good





I suppose I'll not be able to resist the temptation to harken back to the play references with The Tempest


----------



## rich p (4 Dec 2015)

I went to hear someone crooning tonight in a small venue, so my expectations were low.
Darkstar Hophead on draught,, light and floral, was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Dec 2015)

Mills and Hills and "atmospheric" photography - all a bit samey as I have not moved much since the last pic. **need to try harder**


----------



## rich p (5 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> Mills and Hills and "atmospheric" photography - all a bit samey as I have not moved much since the last pic. **need to try harder**


Nice to see that you're even drinking out off poncy glasses too. Noodley would be turning in his grave


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Dec 2015)

Christmas beers last night

Hogsback 8/10
Chris Moose 7/10


----------



## nickyboy (5 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> I had a bottle of that a few weeks ago, and it was yumtus.
> The beer emporium I frequent has a shelf full of Sam Smith; I may have to give more of them a try.



Had a bottle of Sam Smiths Imperial Stout in China recently and it was top banana


----------



## srw (5 Dec 2015)

The first of two Horsham beers last night - I'm finally getting around to drinking my haul from the national collection of cider, near Lewes.

This one was strong at 6.2% and very sweet, with most of the balance coming from the charcoal malt rather than hops.

Delicious, but I could have done with a third of a pint rather than a whole one. By the end of the bottle the alcohol had knocked my taste buds for six.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Dec 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Had a bottle of Sam Smiths Imperial Stout in China recently and it was top banana


Whilst we're doing Sam Smith's Around the World, I follow an American fellow on Instagram who rates the Oatmeal Stout very highly.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Dec 2015)

Guardians of the beer thread, I throw myself on your mercy.

Will you ever forgive me?


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> .... references with The Tempest



_"Beer not afear'd. The ale is full of peach notes...."_


----------



## srw (5 Dec 2015)

It could be worse. You could have just employed someone whose previous employer was the brewer of millions of gallons of GYP - and none, as far as I can tell, of beer.


----------



## srw (5 Dec 2015)

He was a bit ...errr.... premature, wasn't he?

Half of it went over our worktop - and fortunately stayed there rather than ran down the cherrywood veneer drawer fronts from where it would have been trickier to mop. What remained was nice enough, but not hugely special. You could taste the rye - unlike the similar beer with M&S branding - but beyond that it was a bit meh. It might have been better younger, or colder.





Also a little lively, but all round a much nicer drink. Complex dark malt complements Fretwork playing Bach very well.

I'm doing my bit for family harmony (honestly) - creating some empty bottles so that my best beloved's 25 litres of fermenting home-grown apple juice has somewhere to be decanted to once it's cider.


----------



## Crackle (5 Dec 2015)

srw said:


> View attachment 111897
> 
> He was a bit ...errr.... premature, wasn't he?
> 
> ...



Right, I expect srw to get the same amount of slander as i get for that kind of pour, otherwise I'll report the lot of you for bullying, no exceptons.


----------



## User169 (5 Dec 2015)

Brew day today. A SMASH saison - pils malt and Nelson Sauvin. Used a saison yeast/brett blend from San Diego via Sweden, so I'm going to leave it for a few months to let the brett work its magic. The idea will be to dry hop it with a load more Nelson Sauvin just before bottling. 

Spontanbasil from Mikkeller/Lindemans to accompany. Not the most sour geuze, but pretty nice - the basil adds a fruity, herbal flavour.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Dec 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 111876
> 
> 
> Guardians of the beer thread, I throw myself on your mercy.
> ...



Forgive you for your shite photography skills?

Hooky Gold pour moi.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Dec 2015)

Iceberg American Pale (Titanic Brewery, 4.1% abv)




Another from local lads Titanic Brewery. This is more or less what you'd expect, pretty bitter and grapefruity, with some peppery flavour in the main taste. Nice lingering bitter aftertaste too. Nothing earth shatteringly different, but an excellent example of the type, and a jolly tasty beer.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Dec 2015)

Are you in a jungle?



John the Monkey said:


> Iceberg American Pale (Titanic Brewery, 4.1% abv)
> View attachment 111902
> 
> Another from local lads Titanic Brewery. This is more or less what you'd expect, pretty bitter and grapefruity, with some peppery flavour in the main taste. Nice lingering bitter aftertaste too. Nothing earth shatteringly different, but an excellent example of the type, and a jolly tasty beer.
> ...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Dec 2015)

Guinness foreign extra, nice sweet punchy stout, good hoppy malty roasty stuff going on and check the funky new look label. This stuff's a snip at £1.75 down yer Sainos.


----------



## srw (5 Dec 2015)

OMG. Filthy filthy filthy. "Fran" must, surely, have done this for a joke? A whole chilli thrown into a very dull pale beer - possibly even a mass-produced GYP. It's like drinking the vinegar out of a jar of pickled chillis. You can't taste anything other than the vinegary tang of uncooked chilli. After three sips it went down the sink - something I almost never do.





Now that's better. Not really stout - more like a sweet porter, but perhaps a bit darker. Another beer which knows how to use malt and hops - the malt gives the flavour and the hops are in the background. None of this yankee nonsense, please!





Possibly a mistake after several bottles, but it's really rather nice. It is to beer as port is to wine.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Are you in a jungle?


If I am, would this post be a Junglist Missive?


----------



## User169 (6 Dec 2015)

Bottled last Monday, but already carbing up nicely. Lovely color and so clear. Slight bubblegum flavour, but a decent a punt of citrus going on too. It's not bad, but I wish I had another bag of the GP75 hops - would be good to try it in combo with fuggles or Goldings and some English yeast.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Dec 2015)

Great looking beer DP!


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Great looking beer DP!


+1


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Dec 2015)

Welcome back to Sunday afternoon's for sitting in the boozer club.

To start, Beartown Bear Faced Rye. 5.5%, bitter, nice palate awakener.

Nowt spesh


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Dec 2015)

And just discovered the magazine from yesterday's paper is missing so no distractions


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Dec 2015)

Shameless Star Wars tie in from The Cottage Brewing Company, "Darth Malt"

Darth Malt, 4.5%.

Pump clip says "ruby red"... It's deffo darker than that:




Some treacliness to it but, meh


----------



## User169 (6 Dec 2015)

Bam! This is one where you need the cap, cos there's no label.

(Had a bit of a Crax incident on the pour)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Bam! This is one where you need the cap, cos there's no label.
> 
> (Had a bit of a Crax incident on the pour)
> 
> ...



Westie! We all hate you.


----------



## User169 (6 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Westie! We all hate you.



Don't worry, I'll bag you a couple!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Dec 2015)

We all love you!


----------



## theclaud (6 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Slight bubblegum flavour


----------



## srw (6 Dec 2015)

Maverick ginger and (a little bit of) chilli cider  and Sabretooth IPA from the Summer Wine brewery in Yorkshire. It's very florally hoppy on the nose, but the 6.9% alcohol and the good slug of malt balances it well. And at only £4.50 a pint it's a bargain. The Red Squirrel's own beers come in at £2.80 a pint. 

The shop and bar opens at 10am on a Saturday.


----------



## srw (6 Dec 2015)

Milk stout. I believe the word is yumtush.


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Dec 2015)

Santa's Sat Nav




Must be Christmas or saink


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Dec 2015)

Which thread do we use for mulled wine, eggnog, brandy etc?

I'm opening up some mulled wine tonight "to get some practice in".


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> Mills and Hills and "atmospheric" photography - all a bit samey as I have not moved much since the last pic. **need to try harder**


Mills and Hills ...a real stoater!


----------



## srw (6 Dec 2015)

User said:


> Regular or totes?


Totes.

Although I think there's a superfluous 'h' in the word. Yumtush is (objectification alert) what you exclaim when you're on your commute and see someone ahead in lycra. You then need to overtake to find out whether it's time to question your sexuality.

Or is that just me?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Dec 2015)

Stoneface Porter from New Hampshire, imported it myself. Not a bad effort, quite a silky vanilla thing going on along with the usual porterish malarkey. V plez.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Dec 2015)

BDPIPA = TY


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> BDPIPA = TY


Thanks for the FYI


----------



## srw (6 Dec 2015)

theclaud said:


>


Get yourself a bottle of Marshmellow from the Oxfordshire brewery in ...er... Marsh Gibbon, Buckinghamshire. It really does smell and taste of marshmallow.


----------



## rich p (6 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Great looking beer DP!


Sort of beer coloured?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> Sort of beer coloured?



Amongst other attributes, yes. Now feck off.


----------



## psmiffy (7 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Great looking beer DP!



Yup- looks like beer - but I can assure you having lived in Kuwait for a while and having brewed many hundreds of gallons of beer from very basic ingredients that what looks like beer often doesn't taste like beer


----------



## rich p (7 Dec 2015)

One of my friends brews his own from ingredients although not on an industrial scale like DP!
He gave me a bottle of his latest creation, which from the first sip, promised to be a good drop. Unfortunately some over-enthusiastic potato peeling meant that the first sip was also the last. Tosser!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Dec 2015)

I'm encouraging one of our own in his brewing endeavours and having tasted some of it I'd say DP's doing sterling work. So you lot can bog off.


----------



## Crackle (7 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm encouraging one of our own in his brewing endeavours and having tasted some of it I'd say DP's doing sterling work. So you lot can bog off.


How far shall we bog off, oh sage one?


----------



## User169 (7 Dec 2015)

Stone launch their Berlin brewed beers in Europe today. Quite a few places in the UK have it..

http://berlin.stonebrewing.com/content/dec-7th-fresh-united-kingdom

I'm off to a tasting in Breda at Brouwerij Frontaal, a small brewery started up a couple of years ago. They've just completed a 120,000 EUR crowdfunding campaign. 

http://www.brouwerijfrontaal.nl/#/home


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Bam! This is one where you need the cap, cos there's no label.
> 
> (Had a bit of a Crax incident on the pour)
> 
> ...


A case of 6, delivered to an address in the UK would be 106 Eurospondoolees.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> A case of 6, delivered to an address in the UK would be 106 Eurospondoolees.



That does seem quite a lot but if I were in a poncy bar and they had Westie in there for £12 I'd buy a bottle.


----------



## User169 (7 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> A case of 6, delivered to an address in the UK would be 106 Eurospondoolees.



Doesn't sound too bad - my local beer shop charges 10 EUR a bottle.


----------



## User169 (7 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That does seem quite a lot but if I were in a poncy bar and they had Westie in there for £12 I'd buy a bottle.



A few years ago, I had a sesh with Mangaman in Amsterdam and he dropped 30 euros or so on a bottle of aged W12. I was in the same bar last Friday and they had Dark Lord 2009 for 250 EUR!


----------



## rich p (7 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Dark Lord 2009 for 250 EUR


Blimey!
Hey DP, I showed the butcher lad who brews a bit, your reviews of your own stuff and he started checking out brewing kits. He mentioned the Grainfather; what was the one you bought and would you recommend it?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> ...and would you recommend it?



He would, Mrs DP on the other hand...


----------



## User169 (7 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> Blimey!
> Hey DP, I showed the butcher lad who brews a bit, your reviews of your own stuff and he started checking out brewing kits. He mentioned the Grainfather; what was the one you bought and would you recommend it?



Yes, it's the one I bought and it's perfect for what I wanted which was a compact, electric, more-or-less automated solution. 

When the GF came on the market it was the first to challenge Speidel. There was no way I could justify the cost of a Speidel, so it was an easy choice. It's not as well made or bomb proof as the Speidel (according to my brewing chum who has used both), but I can live with that. It makes 23 L batches as standard, so if you want to make bigger amounts, you'll need another solution.

Now there are some other alternatives at around the same price or cheaper than the GF - I haven't investigated these and some might be just as good.

I still think that GF is a good bet though as I reckon they're likely further ahead in the development cycle than competitors, already have a good range of accessories and I suspect will have new versions soon - for example, the controller will I guess be updated to PID (although you could do that hack yourself) and perhaps a smaller malt pipe will be made available so you can more easily make a smaller batch. Also, the GF has now been launched in NZ/AU, Europe and US and there's a really active community of people using it and a lot of experience you can easily plug into. There's one guy in Australia who I think has used it daily for over a year now, so I'm reasonably convinced of its robustness.

The only operational criticism I have is that with the amount of hops I use, the filter always gets blocked, so using hops socks is essential. That's OK, but a bit tedious if you want to do several additions. I intend either to make or buy a hop spider.

All in all, for me it's been great and I'd recommend it. The problem is that, like cycling, there's always some other piece of essential kit you need!


----------



## Aperitif (7 Dec 2015)

> All in all, for me it's been great and I'd recommend it. The problem is that, like cycling, there's always some other piece of essential kit you need!


enzyme + 1 sort of thing


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2015)

Had a pint of each.. in my local boozer last night







Must admit. Each was a fine tipple...


----------



## nickyboy (7 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm encouraging one of our own in his brewing endeavours and having tasted some of it I'd say DP's doing sterling work. So you lot can bog off.



Proper beery bromance developing there I'd say


----------



## rich p (7 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Yes, it's the one I bought and it's perfect for what I wanted which was a compact, electric, more-or-less automated solution.
> 
> When the GF came on the market it was the first to challenge Speidel. There was no way I could justify the cost of a Speidel, so it was an easy choice. It's not as well made or bomb proof as the Speidel (according to my brewing chum who has used both), but I can live with that. It makes 23 L batches as standard, so if you want to make bigger amounts, you'll need another solution.
> 
> ...


Excellent advice. I shall pass it on to the lad.


----------



## srw (7 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Had a pint of each.. in my local boozer last night
> 
> View attachment 112102
> 
> ...


Greene King IPA?! Fine?!!!!??!!!!????!!


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Dec 2015)

srw said:


> Greene King IPA?! Fine?!!!!??!!!!????!!


Good enogh for NF...


----------



## rich p (9 Dec 2015)

A pint of Harveys Old - sweet and gluggable but not a session ale
A pint of Gun's Milk Stout - nicely balanced but one pint is enough. Milk stout still makes me think of Ena Sharples and hairnets in the snug of The Rovers Return.
Then 2 pints of the still magnificent Harveys best bitter. That's a session ale.!
The stout...


----------



## Aperitif (10 Dec 2015)

^ The person at the back is half cut.


----------



## rich p (10 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> ^ The person at the back is half cut.


She's the chef in Kengs Eastern kitchen. My mate Norm ordered some food but it took ages to arrive.
Time and Thai-ed waits for Norman...


----------



## Aperitif (10 Dec 2015)

Kang keaw very much, Rich.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Dec 2015)

Stop. Now.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> Stop. Now.


I suppose you can be bitter on the beer thread...







A Scotch tie meal...


----------



## ANT 666 (10 Dec 2015)

Pie for tea tonight so that'll be Black sheep to go with it.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Dec 2015)

ANT 666 said:


> Pie for tea tonight so that'll be Black sheep to go with it.


We'll, as the designated 'black sheep' of the family, and being pint-sized too, I am at one with your pie, Ant. (No, not your gi-ant, silly)
Anyway, a door maintenance visit to my sister's tonight led to an excursion into Christmas. The lock got fixed in ten seconds and the beer went down ok.
A new one on me...ordinary with a lemony taste. Distinctly average but epitomising Christmas perfectly. 6.2 ABV - so quite strong. (My Sis has been coached to go for the big numbers.)





Please excuse the DP tablecloth pastiche...


----------



## User169 (10 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Please excuse the DP tablecloth pastiche...



As soon as I saw the pic I just knew!


----------



## User169 (10 Dec 2015)

Tank 7 from Boulevard. they're outta Kansas City, but got bought by Duvel so we're seeing it here quite a bit now. It's a lovely saison. My last couple of brews have been saisons and it's the future of De Vreemdeling!


----------



## Aperitif (11 Dec 2015)

^ 'Tank, you' DP. (Day 2 of the silly saison...)


----------



## User169 (11 Dec 2015)




----------



## Aperitif (11 Dec 2015)

^ Great!  Stereo, and with added 'crackleure'. Must be nearly time for a pint - I have been up ages!


----------



## User169 (11 Dec 2015)

A local beershop posted this last night - all gone in 5 minutes..


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> A local beershop posted this last night - all gone in 5 minutes..


Devil's Gerbils! 200 notes!!!!


----------



## User169 (11 Dec 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Devil's Gerbils! 200 notes!!!!



It is a bit bonkers.


----------



## User169 (11 Dec 2015)

He's just posted a new batch...


----------



## rich p (11 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> He's just posted a new batch...
> 
> View attachment 112435


Yebbut, which one did you splash out on DP?


----------



## rich p (11 Dec 2015)

I bought some Marble Petit Toulousienne and Earl Grey and have left the bástard things in the butcher's shop. Bollx.
Punk IPA is all I've got to compensate! Could be worse.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Dec 2015)

In Windsor today, picked up a few goodies, there's more but it's already in the cellar.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> Yebbut, which one did you splash out on DP?



All.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Dec 2015)

Tonight's drinking will be festive - even tho it's too fecking early to be festive


----------



## User169 (11 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> Yebbut, which one did you splash out on DP?



Pulled the trigger on a bottle of Clara from Hill Farmstead. A relatively modest 30 eur. Really difficult to get hold of Hill Farmstead and they have a fantastic reputation, so I couldn't resist. I reckon this would be right up Rich P Jnr's street.

http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/22511/71866/







(Not my photo - I'll go pick up the bottle tomorrow)


----------



## srw (11 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> Yebbut, which one did you splash out on DP?



[@fnaar]
I knew he loved beer, but not in _that_ way.
[/@Fnaar]


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Pulled the trigger on a bottle of Clara from Hill Farmstead. A relatively modest 30 eur. Really difficult to get hold of Hill Farmstead and they have a fantastic reputation, so I couldn't resist. I reckon this would be right up Rich P Jnr's street.



Rich P Jr's got some Marble Petit Toulousienne and Earl Grey tonight.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Dec 2015)

Change of mind, I am having some of this instead (might have Brewdog later tho)


----------



## rich p (11 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> even tho it's too fecking early to be festive


You...???
.... festive!
  You're killin' me!!!!!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> You...???
> .... festive!
> You're killin' me!!!!!!


This was me at work today


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Dec 2015)

Prospect from Hepworth Brewery, this is lovely stuff, really nice well balanced pale ale.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Dec 2015)

Terrible news about Rich...someone caught him in a Brighton pub, with a false beard, pretending he was 'looking for a decent beer'...Well, I think that's what he said. 




Anyway, this is a snap from the Grauniad col sup. of this morning. Probably it's online somewhere - if one is interested. How anyone can be flippant about appreciative imbibers - imagine all that erudite musing from DP being treated with contempt by slovenly journalism for example - is totally beyond me. I'm going for a beer. One infused with coffee - it's breakfast time.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Dec 2015)

Still seeing double, teef?


----------



## srw (12 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Terrible news about Rich...someone caught him in a Brighton pub, with a false beard, pretending he was 'looking for a decent beer'...Well, I think that's what he said.
> View attachment 112488
> 
> Anyway, this is a snap from the Grauniad col sup. of this morning. Probably it's online somewhere - if one is interested. How anyone can be flippant about appreciative imbibers - imagine all that erudite musing from DP being treated with contempt by slovenly journalism for example - is totally beyond me. I'm going for a beer. One infused with coffee - it's breakfast time.


You thought Rich? It reminded me more of @User.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Dec 2015)

srw said:


> You thought Rich? It reminded me more of @User.


Adrian's follicleistics are all too real, I think. A D'artagnan will o' the wisp. Agreed, he does have a collection of shite shirts, so I can understand where you're coming from...


----------



## Ebenezer66 (12 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Latest brew made with GP75 hops. This is an experimental hop line - I got them direct from the farm - picked in September, so fresh as. Had to put the last lot in a massive 1 liter bottle as I ran out of small ones.
> 
> View attachment 111489



Hi Delfste Post

Seems odd to be posting this on a cycling forum rather than a brewing one, but anyhows...

Did your GP75 brew turn out well? If so, any chance you could post your recipe, please? Did you use them for both buttering and aroma/dry hop? I've got some GP75 and some GN37 to try out after Christmas and obviously, being experimental hops, some input on their potential (sans AA levels) would be helpful...

Thanks


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2015)

I think my boy might be inviting DP to Christmas dinner with this selection he's ordered for the 25th...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Dec 2015)

Brutal Brewing The Lit Up Black IPA. 
One of Stockholm's finest...



.


----------



## srw (12 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Terrible news about Rich...someone caught him in a Brighton pub, with a false beard, pretending he was 'looking for a decent beer'...Well, I think that's what he said.
> View attachment 112488
> 
> Anyway, this is a snap from the Grauniad col sup. of this morning. Probably it's online somewhere - if one is interested. How anyone can be flippant about appreciative imbibers - imagine all that erudite musing from DP being treated with contempt by slovenly journalism for example - is totally beyond me. I'm going for a beer. One infused with coffee - it's breakfast time.


http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2015/dec/12/modern-tribes-craft-beer-enthusiast

It's online. Who will own to being the Camberwell gobfest?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> I think my boy might be inviting DP to Christmas dinner with this selection he's ordered for the 25th...
> 
> View attachment 112530


I think he's sending out a clear "bring your own" message to his old man!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Dec 2015)

West Berkshire Brewery best bitter; maris otter malt, bramling cross and northdown hops, really nice quality bitter, 3 for a fiver off of Waitrose, scores high on the yumtusometer.


----------



## User169 (12 Dec 2015)

Ebenezer66 said:


> Hi Delfste Post
> 
> Seems odd to be posting this on a cycling forum rather than a brewing one, but anyhows...
> 
> ...



I'll post the recipe later, but I cracked one open last night. It's not what I expected, but I like it. I was expecting something overtly citrus, but whilst there is some grapefruit, I'd say it's more herbal and a bit minty.

I bittered with Warrior and then used the GP75 as aroma and dry hop and fermented with US-05.

I really wish I had more as I think it would be great in a more English style ale - combined with fuggles or Goldings and an English yeast would be worth trying.


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2015)

You may remember that I lost my Marbles last night...

First up is the Toulousienne, reviewed before, but lovely fresh citrus flavours


----------



## User169 (12 Dec 2015)

Rhodesian - Bourbon Barrel Aged. From my mate Roel. Lovely stuff! Just as well - got a growler full!


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2015)

User said:


> Seaside APA. The sort of stuff @srw doesn't like.


My local advisors told me that the Bison shop was overpriced for tourists in town so I've never been. What did you think Ade? One of them recommended Trafalgar Wines in Traf. St. Not tried that one yet either.


----------



## Ebenezer66 (12 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I'll post the recipe later, but I cracked one open last night. It's not what I expected, but I like it. I was expecting something overtly citrus, but whilst there is some grapefruit, I'd say it's more herbal and a bit minty.
> 
> I bittered with Warrior and then used the GP75 as aroma and dry hop and fermented with US-05.
> 
> I really wish I had more as I think it would be great in a more English style ale - combined with fuggles or Goldings and an English yeast would be worth trying.



That's interesting. Maybe a bit of an English Simcoe then (which I always equate with herbal/minty tones)? I'll try it out in my standard ESB maybe (which I bitter with Admiral and ferment with Nottingham yeast). 

Thank for the reply. 

Ex


----------



## Crackle (12 Dec 2015)

Brewdog: Punk IPA and Dead Pony. No picture, dead phony - Not really but it rhymed. Here's a cute puppy


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Dec 2015)

Crackle said:


> Brewdog: Punk IPA and Dead Pony. No picture, dead phony - Not really but it rhymed. Here's a cute puppy



Going for the cubist easy 'like' method?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Bam!
> View attachment 111960



Given that I can't find anything else in the entire world that I want to commit to a "Christmas list" or "My birthday list" (which comes before the Christmas list) I reckon that Mrs Marmion needs to just be directed to the Westvleteren webpage.
But should I just go with the 12? Or is it worth giving the 8 and/or Blond a try as well?


----------



## Crackle (12 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Going for the cubist easy 'like' method?


Eggsactly. I'm thinking of reviving my nearly 8 year old puppy thread.


----------



## Crackle (12 Dec 2015)

User said:


> If I like this post instead, will you desist?


No need, I'll desist anyway for the sake of his dignity.


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> Given that I can't find anything else in the entire world that I want to commit to a "Christmas list" or "My birthday list" (which comes before the Christmas list) I reckon that Mrs Marmion needs to just be directed to the Westvleteren webpage.
> But should I just go with the 12? Or is it worth giving the 8 and/or Blond a try as well?


Try the full range for a balanced view and different strength for different times of day.
That is to say, the 6% for breakfast etc. Ask DP for more advice.
I did the 8 and 12 at lunch in their 'canteen' once. Happy days but the afternoon cycling was a blur.


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2015)

User said:


> In similar vein, have you done a Young's running flush? Light and bitter, Ordinary, mixed, Special, Ram and Spesh?


Not directly in the vein, I took it orally, but fair play to you


----------



## User169 (12 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> Given that I can't find anything else in the entire world that I want to commit to a "Christmas list" or "My birthday list" (which comes before the Christmas list) I reckon that Mrs Marmion needs to just be directed to the Westvleteren webpage.
> But should I just go with the 12? Or is it worth giving the 8 and/or Blond a try as well?



I've only tried the 12 - it's good, but a classic case of rarity driving up reputation. 

Not sure if you can order it direct from Westvleteten. If you can't find it, let me know and I'll send you some - Mrs Marmion can reimburse me!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I've only tried the 12 - it's good, but a classic case of rarity driving up reputation.
> 
> Not sure if you can order it direct from Westvleteten. If you can't find it, let me know and I'll send you some - Mrs Marmion can reimburse me!


Aye, I was thinking it might be rarity driving it - I might re-assess. There is a webpage shop ordering option, but thanks for the offer.
It would be good to have a taste but it might be a bit of a hassle, so I might just put together a list of beers that I know she can get from the local beer shop.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Going for the cubist easy 'like' method?



Gotta keep your ratio up innit?


----------



## User169 (12 Dec 2015)

Ebenezer66 said:


> That's interesting. Maybe a bit of an English Simcoe then (which I always equate with herbal/minty tones)? I'll try it out in my standard ESB maybe (which I bitter with Admiral and ferment with Nottingham yeast).
> 
> Thank for the reply.
> 
> Ex



Good call - first time I smelled GP75 I thought Simcoe!

Ok, so recipe: 23L batch -

4.9kg Maris Otter
0.2kg crystal 60L
0.3kg Munich

Mashed at 66oC for 1 hour and mash out at 77oC.

15g Warrior 60min
30g GP75 10 min
30g GP75 flameout and steep for 15min

Pitched one sachet of US-05

Fermented at about 19oC.

Added 20g of GP75 dry hop for 10days and 20g GP75 dry hop for 6 days.

An ESB with Admiral and Nottingham should be a great beer - let us know how you get on!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Dec 2015)

I am so glad I only drink beer rather than have to work out how to make it or gush about it like I am a southern ponce


----------



## User169 (12 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> I am so glad I only drink beer rather than have to work out how to make it or gush about it like I am a southern ponce



Yeah. RichP and 3bm don't half bang on.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> Given that I can't find anything else in the entire world that I want to commit to a "Christmas list" or "My birthday list" (which comes before the Christmas list) I reckon that Mrs Marmion needs to just be directed to the Westvleteren webpage.
> But should I just go with the 12? Or is it worth giving the 8 and/or Blond a try as well?



I think you should try them all just so you've tried them, I wasn't as overwhelmed as expectation had led me to believe I would be however it was really nice to see what all the fuss was about for myself, and they are nice too. Same as when I finally got to try Fin du Monde - best beer in the world, no, there's a ton better, still good stuff though.


----------



## Ebenezer66 (13 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> I am so glad I only drink beer rather than have to work out how to make it or gush about it like I am a southern ponce



You should try it (making beer, not gushing). It's actually rather easy and quite fun - the hardest part is the waiting to drink it! It's a bit like making jam, but for men (with apologies to any lady brewers). 

Ex


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Dec 2015)

Well, boys and girls. It's Sunday and we all know what that means...





This is "Racing Dragon"

It's a bit bland, too malty, too traditional for this hipster


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I'll post the recipe later, but I cracked one open last night. It's not what I expected, but I like it. I was expecting something overtly citrus, but whilst there is some grapefruit, I'd say it's more herbal and a bit minty.
> 
> I bittered with Warrior and then used the GP75 as aroma and dry hop and fermented with US-05.
> 
> I really wish I had more as I think it would be great in a more English style ale - combined with fuggles or Goldings and an English yeast would be worth trying.


I always like that minty nettliness in a beer!


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Dec 2015)

"Postmistress" from the same brewer (Sandstone)




Just a different shade of bland


----------



## theclaud (13 Dec 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> "Postmistress" from the same brewer (Sandstone)
> 
> View attachment 112629
> 
> ...


I've got dinner envy. I'm living with vegetarians.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Dec 2015)

Oh my days! Veggies! Are they beer drinking veggies?




This is Polar Express with FYP in the background for the veggies


----------



## srw (13 Dec 2015)

theclaud said:


> I've got dinner envy. I'm living with vegetarians.


Smuggle in a bit of liver - tell them it's an experimental form of tofu that actually tastes of something.


----------



## theclaud (13 Dec 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> Oh my days! Veggies! *Are they beer drinking veggies?*
> 
> View attachment 112637
> 
> ...


Yes! And very lovely they are too*. *And it's good for one's cooking to be deprived, every so often, of the 'if in doubt, use a bit of bacon or sausage' method of making things taste nice. But still I sometimes sigh and think longingly of sausages. Or of potatoes cooked in beef dripping. Or of things for breakfast that are friend in bacon fat.


----------



## User169 (13 Dec 2015)

I was up at in that The Hague yesterday. Picked up a bottle of Clara from Hill Farmstead and a 2009 Stille Nacht. 

Hill Farmstead is one of the most highly rated breweries in the world atm. The guy that runs it has effectively capped production at 3000 barrels per year and only brews so he can continue to live on the farm in Vermont owned by his family for generations. All the brews are named after various relatives/ancestors and are imaginings of what he'd like to have drunk with them. Clara was his great great aunt.

The Clara is made in an obscure style - a Grisette - a sort of urban saison. Whilst saison was for farm workers, Grisette was for their coal mining freres. Grisette was also used to refer in France to a lower class woman - grey as in the cheap material she'd have worn - with a definite implication of prostitution. Makes you wonder what Shaun Hill intended to imply of his ancestor.

Sorry for banging on!




P


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Dec 2015)

theclaud said:


> ...Or of things for breakfast that are friend in bacon fat.



Friend in bacon fat!


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I was up at in that The Hague yesterday. Picked up a bottle of Clara from Hill Farmstead and a 2009 Stille Nacht.
> 
> Hill Farmstead is one of the most highly rated breweries in the world atm. The guy that runs it has effectively capped production at 3000 barrels per year and only brews so he can continue to live on the farm in Vermont owned by his family for generations. All the brews are named after various relatives/ancestors and are imaginings of what he'd like to have drunk with them. Clara was his great great aunt.
> 
> ...


Off topic but when I lived in Rotterdam a colleague (also from the UK) had a guest over and they got the train to Den Haag, jumped in s cab and asked the driver to take them to the best restaurant, money no object.

He drove them back to Rotterdam


----------



## theclaud (13 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Friend in bacon fat!


Ha! I'm a typo-corrector by inclination, but I think I'll leave that one.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Dec 2015)

theclaud said:


> Ha! I'm a typo-corrector by inclination, but I think I'll leave that one.



Because it's true?


----------



## theclaud (13 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Because it's true?


I flatly deny covering any of my friends in bacon fat, or fantasizing about doing so. 

Slightly OT, but a friend of mine tells a story about his grandmother (IIRC), whose husband was inclined to spend Sunday afternoon getting plastered in the pub while she slaved over the dinner. When he finally got in and slumped and drooled on the sofa, the rest of the family would eat dinner, and then she would smear a bit of lamb fat on his lips. He would eventually wake up and angrily demand 'Where's me dinner?', and she would respond, 'You've eaten it, ye daft bugger!', upon which he would lick his lips, grumble a bit in acknowledgement, and fall asleep again.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Dec 2015)

theclaud said:


> I flatly deny covering any of my friends in bacon fat, or fantasizing about doing so.
> 
> Slightly OT, but a friend of mine tells a story about his grandmother (IIRC), whose husband was inclined to spend Sunday afternoon getting plastered in the pub while she slaved over the dinner. When he finally got in and slumped and drooled on the sofa, the rest of the family would eat dinner, and then she would smear a bit of lamb fat on his lips. He would eventually wake up and angrily demand 'Where's me dinner?', and she would respond, 'You've eaten it, ye daft bugger!', upon which he would lick his lips, grumble a bit in acknowledgement, and fall asleep again.


You swore you'd never tell!


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Dec 2015)

P45





Hoppiness!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Dec 2015)

Gales HSB. Yumtus. SNM.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Dec 2015)

So i go to the local and they have Everards Tiger.....
I got tears and shoot galore when i got home as i was 10 mins late for a roast dinner..did i care ..no, not a bit.tiger is worth the grief..


----------



## rich p (13 Dec 2015)

A bit of Californian sunshine on a dreary winter's afternoon. Really nice, peppery and a hint of citrus this Stones saison


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Dec 2015)

Beans on toast for tea again, rich?


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Dec 2015)

Black Wych (Wychwood, 5% abv)




Another from the folk that bring you Hobgoblin. This is a decent porter, a bit of smoke upfront, with the caramelly flavour I've come to think of as being characteristic of this range coming through, but with rather more bitter flavour in the main taste. Nice, I think.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Dec 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Black Wych (Wychwood, 5% abv)
> View attachment 112698
> 
> Another from the folk that bring you Hobgoblin. This is a decent porter, a bit of smoke upfront, with the caramelly flavour I've come to think of as being characteristic of this range coming through, but with rather more bitter flavour in the main taste. Nice, I think.
> ...



I was a bit underwhelmed by that one, it was OK, not good enough to want to repeat the experience though.


----------



## rich p (13 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Beans on toast for tea again, rich?


That shallot 

It wasn't though; I followed up with a Jaipur.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Gales HSB. Yumtus. SNM.
> 
> View attachment 112668


O
M
G

I didn't know that was still a thing

Best
Beer
Ever


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Dec 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> O
> M
> G
> 
> ...



It's pretty good, one of my beer chums rates it as his favourite beer ever.


----------



## John the Monkey (14 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I was a bit underwhelmed by that one, it was OK, not good enough to want to repeat the experience though.


I didn't mind it, although I tend not to like overly smoky or rich Porters - this had a nice bit of bitterness to it, a bit like Lancaster Black.


----------



## Crackle (14 Dec 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Black Wych (Wychwood, 5% abv)
> View attachment 112698
> 
> Another from the folk that bring you Hobgoblin. This is a decent porter, a bit of smoke upfront, with the caramelly flavour I've come to think of as being characteristic of this range coming through, but with rather more bitter flavour in the main taste. Nice, I think.
> ...


I'll keep an eye out for that to try. Hopefully Aldi will stock for a ridiculous price or something.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Gales HSB. Yumtus. SNM.
> 
> View attachment 112668


Nice picture! George Gale on the table, with Eric on the turntable? Nothing like a drop of 'Multiplication' of these important matters.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Dec 2015)

pubrunner said:


> I've just been rather reckless on the Internet and ordered some bottles of beer :
> 
> Left Hand Brewing Widdershins Barley Wine
> 
> ...



DeMo
Roch 10
Brewdog 
Flying Dog

All excellent 

Don't know LH 
rich p is your man for Harvey's
Brooklyn are big std big league stuff I think and Schneider are an excellent brewery with some fine beer so it'll be good stuff.


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Dec 2015)

pubrunner said:


> Nah ! I've seen @rich p in drinking action - which, to be fair, isn't as strong and steady as his cycling .
> 
> Just had an idea, on the next CChat ride that I do, a bidon containing Harveys Imperial Extra Double Stout might help me on my way .
> 
> SWMBO suggested that we have an 'open house' on New Year's Eve, so I thought some decent ales might help the party go with a swing - so to speak .


Postcode and house number please

thanks


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Dec 2015)

pubrunner said:


> Hey Mossy, you'd be welcome - you're only an hour (by car) away.
> 
> It'll be a great party - the wine, beer and wimmin will flow in almost equal quantities.



 thanks...

...I'll get pedalling


----------



## theclaud (14 Dec 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> thanks...
> 
> ...I'll get pedalling


It's farking hilly in Pubbersland.


----------



## User169 (14 Dec 2015)

pubrunner said:


> I see that the Schneider Aventinus Eisbock is 12% abv - which I think is rather impressive .



The Schneider Aventinus Eisbock is a fantastic beer and ridiculously cheap. You really can't go wrong with Schneider.


----------



## Chromatic (14 Dec 2015)

User3094 said:


> I toured this establishment on Saturday, what a grand day out...
> 
> View attachment 112754




Did you sink a few?


----------



## nickyboy (14 Dec 2015)

User3094 said:


> I toured this establishment on Saturday, what a grand day out...
> 
> View attachment 112754



Their stout is one of my faves. Did you manage a snifter?


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I was up at in that The Hague yesterday. Picked up a bottle of Clara from Hill Farmstead and a 2009 Stille Nacht.
> 
> Hill Farmstead is one of the most highly rated breweries in the world atm. The guy that runs it has effectively capped production at 3000 barrels per year and only brews so he can continue to live on the farm in Vermont owned by his family for generations. All the brews are named after various relatives/ancestors and are imaginings of what he'd like to have drunk with them. Clara was his great great aunt.
> 
> ...


The Cloudwater Brewery in Manchester do a nice Grisette-I've been very impressed with all their offerings this year in fact.


----------



## User169 (14 Dec 2015)

Maverick Goose said:


> The Cloudwater Brewery in Manchester do a nice Grisette-I've been very impressed with all their offerings this year in fact.



I just saw that Grisette today MavGo and was wondering if I should order some. Worth it do you reckon?


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I just saw that Grisette today MavGo and was wondering if I should order some. Worth it do you reckon?


Go for it!-I had a load from Beer Hawk and loved it..top one like our DP


----------



## srw (14 Dec 2015)

From right to left...
"Columbus India Brown Ale" from Hastings brewery. Despite listing all its ingredients - including four kinds of malt, including chocolate, and brown and muscovado sugar it was a disappointingly monodimensional brew, dominated by the bitterness of what I assume where the COlumbus hops.

Hog's Back OTT (Old Tongham Tasty). It is. A perfect balance of bitter, malty, sweet and strong. Fuggles hops don't mask the character of the malt.

Siren Craft Brew's Caribbean Chocolate Cake. Extremely complex. Cacao nibs, Cypress wood and Lactose added to a conventional recipe. It says it's brewed by a Berkshire brewery in collaboration with Cigar City brewing, and despite being told to serve it chilled I didn't. 

It's bloody gorgeous - the bitter chocoloate adds a wonderful layer over the beer, while the lactose and the cypress give it a bit of Christmas. I was vaguely intending to try and cut down on the lactose (yes, seriously), but I think the amount in a small bottle of beer is probably immateria.


----------



## User169 (15 Dec 2015)

pubrunner said:


> This ^^^ sounds right up my street; my taste in beer is much the same as my taste in women - intense, dark, full-bodied and bitter .
> 
> Sadly, where I've looked so far, this beer seem to be 'out of stock' .



Very difficult to get hold of anything by Cigar City in Europe. The only things I've had from them were bought brought back by people visiting the US.


----------



## theclaud (15 Dec 2015)

srw said:


> Siren Craft Brew's Caribbean Chocolate Cake. Extremely complex. Cacao nibs, Cypress wood and Lactose added to a conventional recipe. It says it's brewed by a Berkshire brewery in collaboration with Cigar City brewing, and despite being told to serve it chilled I didn't.
> 
> It's bloody gorgeous - the bitter chocoloate adds a wonderful layer over the beer, while the lactose and the cypress give it a bit of Christmas. I was vaguely intending to try and cut down on the lactose (yes, seriously), but I think the amount in a small bottle of beer is probably immateria.



Sounds good. I was impressed by the Liquid Mistress, despite the marketing bollocks (underneath all the sexy stuff they are Anley Ales of Finchampstead).

Last night I was persuaded to pedal four sandblasted miles to the Christmas Pub Quiz at my erstwhile local. Quiz was as terrible as expected, but the beer was nice (I stayed on Tiny Rebel's One-Inch Punch, what with it being a school night). We did pretty badly at the quiz IIRC, coming somewhere near the bottom of the heap. For some reason we got prizes anyway! I might be reporting back on one or more of these tomorrow...


----------



## User169 (15 Dec 2015)

theclaud said:


> Sounds good. I was impressed by the Liquid Mistress, despite the marketing bollocks (underneath all the sexy stuff they are Anley Ales of Finchampstead).
> 
> Last night I was persuaded to pedal four sandblasted miles to the Christmas Pub Quiz at my erstwhile local. Quiz was as terrible as expected, but the beer was nice (I stayed on Tiny Rebel's One-Inch Punch, what with it being a school night). We did pretty badly at the quiz IIRC, coming somewhere near the bottom of the heap. For some reason we got prizes anyway! I might be reporting back on one or more of these tomorrow...
> 
> View attachment 112813



The one on the left is in a recycled Thornbridge bottle! Is that caught by the boycott?

[I'd be really interested to hear what the elderflower saison is like]


----------



## theclaud (15 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> *The one on the left is in a recycled Thornbridge bottle! * Is that caught by the boycott?
> 
> [I'd be really interested to hear what the elderflower saison is like]



Hadn't noticed that! Clearly boycott-safe, like all my drinking practices .

The Elderflower is first on my target list.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Dec 2015)

theclaud said:


> Sounds good. I was impressed by the Liquid Mistress, despite the marketing bollocks (underneath all the sexy stuff they are Anley Ales of Finchampstead).
> 
> Last night I was persuaded to pedal four sandblasted miles to the Christmas Pub Quiz at my erstwhile local. Quiz was as terrible as expected, but the beer was nice (I stayed on Tiny Rebel's One-Inch Punch, what with it being a school night). We did pretty badly at the quiz IIRC, coming somewhere near the bottom of the heap. For some reason we got prizes anyway! I might be reporting back on one or more of these tomorrow...
> 
> View attachment 112813


Nice photo, although webbing's slack, and there's too much plastic and packing in your 'Vegopolis' diorama, Claudine. 
See? Everyone is ripping off DP's typography these days...whatever next? Bar/house principles!


> "My aim is a passionate longing for rigorous spatial design..without painterly intoxication of any sort." ~ Lyonel Feininger


OK, so Lyonel can do without the intoxication...bet he'd think twice if he was holed up in downtown Mumbles with a bunch of pub quiz savages.


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> The one on the left is in a recycled Thornbridge bottle! Is that caught by the boycott?
> 
> [I'd be really interested to hear what the elderflower saison is like]


Please explain the boycott - I think it was instituted in my absence and I cba reading all the way up there ^^ to work it out


----------



## User169 (15 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> See? Everyone is ripping off DP's typography these days...whatever next? Bar/house principles!
> .



I noticed a cider producer down the road from me using a similar typo livery the other day, so 2016 might have to see a bit of a rethink. I don't really like many labels, but the following are good I think:

My mate Roel's brewery which a sort of woodcut effect..






Hill Farmstead - I think this is some kind of reference to philosophical illusions..






I like 't Ij's ostriches..


----------



## Aperitif (15 Dec 2015)

I'll have to think about labels...hmmm.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Dec 2015)

Im currently enjoying a bottle of London Pride while debating what to cook for my good lady...


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Dec 2015)

Give her the same as you make for the bad one


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Dec 2015)

DP, you could worse than get teef on the case, he is a brilliant artiste, I've seen his work, it's quality stuff.



Delftse Post said:


> I noticed a cider producer down the road from me using a similar typo livery the other day, so 2016 might have to see a bit of a rethink. I don't really like many labels, but the following are good I think:
> 
> My mate Roel's brewery which a sort of woodcut effect..
> 
> ...





Aperitif said:


> I'll have to think about labels...hmmm.


----------



## User169 (15 Dec 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> Please explain the boycott - I think it was instituted in my absence and I cba reading all the way up there ^^ to work it out



IIRC, it was originally mooted by ceebeepee and related to the business shenanigans of the wife of the guy that runs Thornbridge. 

Google "A4e" and you can readallaboutit.

I noticed today that Thornbridge no longer have the fancy embossed bottles.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Dec 2015)

Coincidentally some numbskull gave me this today, as it's obviously a fair representation of all things dutchish it would make a great label! No!?...


----------



## User169 (15 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> DP, you could worse than get teef on the case, he is a brilliant artiste, I've seen his work, it's quality stuff.



It's just a hobby at the mo 3bm and I'm not in the position to pay a professional! (Unless he doesn't mind being paid in home brew!)


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Dec 2015)

UPA





Complete with beardy hipster publican.

Quiz night for me too tonight so it's a good idea to keep fluid intake up.


----------



## Crackle (15 Dec 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> Quiz night for me too tonight so it's a good idea to keep fluid intake up


It's like the river levels in Cumbria, always high.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> It's just a hobby at the mo 3bm and I'm not in the position to pay a professional! (Unless he doesn't mind being paid in home brew!)



Well i can't speak for his rates, just bigging up a beer/cycle chum who can draw better than anyone, makes me want to stamp on my Faber-Castells.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Dec 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> UPA
> 
> View attachment 112839
> View attachment 112840
> ...



i usually love beer that looks like that


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Dec 2015)

meta lon said:


> i usually love beer that looks like that


Me too! And it is eminently quaffable


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Dec 2015)

Blackjack brewery Triksel so the Manchester box is ticked.

4.8%, single French hop (or is that 'op?)

Rich bitterness, sort of chocolate coffee but in a light beer. And at that ABV right in the Goldilocks zone.

This evening is shaping up nicely


----------



## Aperitif (15 Dec 2015)

Crackle said:


> It's like the river levels in Cumbria, always high.


Like your heads too.
They are much admired in these parts...
'Crackle's Moussehead' - a fine draught. (Will blow it all away)


----------



## User169 (15 Dec 2015)

User said:


> No, its houblon.



'oublon


----------



## Aperitif (15 Dec 2015)

I found myself at Covent Garden tonight, needing to buy new hops for my next brew.
Only joking, just nabbing some materials for work at London Graphics...
But. And it's a big but...I was forced to protect these essential work items from the steroidal stair-rods of precipitation.
So, I 'did a Mossy' - which means diving into the nearest pub (even if I had to pass several others to get there) - said pub being 




And the rescue remedy was...perfect. Rich (in the nicest sense of that word) dark, and with a fine, flavour-filled hoppy finish. Ideal, if expensive.
Kernel 'Black IPA' at 6.6% and 700 pence a pint.




Perfect.


----------



## accountantpete (15 Dec 2015)

Got me Wurzels songs on the record player and drinking a bit of cider.


----------



## srw (15 Dec 2015)

accountantpete said:


> Got me Wurzels songs on the record player and drinking a bit of cider.
> 
> View attachment 112849



*Sharp intake of breath*

This is the BEER thread, and that's no cider. That's a pear flavoured alcopop.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> I found myself at Covent Garden tonight, needing to buy new hops for my next brew.
> Only joking, just nabbing some materials for work at London Graphics...
> But. And it's a big but...I was forced to protect these essential work items from the steroidal stair-rods of precipitation.
> So, I 'did a Mossy' - which means diving into the nearest pub (even if I had to pass several others to get there) - said pub being
> ...


The like is for the pub

The beer looks rank. Maybe it's the photographer. Sack him.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Dec 2015)

accountantpete said:


> Got me Wurzels songs on the record player and drinking a bit of cider.
> 
> View attachment 112849


Not in here young man...

... On yer way


----------



## Aperitif (16 Dec 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> The like is for the pub
> 
> The beer looks rank. Maybe it's the photographer. Sack him.


Truesay! The space around the glass was the only room left in the pub. I had an idea to present a dark, amber-hinted backlit composition with intimations of beermat, but the place was stuffed with the movers and shakers of the area and I couldn't swing a c - let alone an a or a t. 
I can't clear a pub like you can, Mossy.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> I found myself at Covent Garden tonight, needing to buy new hops for my next brew.
> Only joking, just nabbing some materials for work at London Graphics...
> But. And it's a big but...I was forced to protect these essential work items from the steroidal stair-rods of precipitation.
> So, I 'did a Mossy' - which means diving into the nearest pub (even if I had to pass several others to get there) - said pub being
> ...



i vist that pub when up the smoke


----------



## Aperitif (16 Dec 2015)

User said:


> They had the full capacity of two dozen then?


No, many more than that - I counted about 24 or so...


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Dec 2015)

Couple of London Prides while contemplating what to cook..4 bottles for a fiver..awsome value


----------



## rich p (16 Dec 2015)

I ordered a couple of mixed cases from Beermerchants which arrived today.
Their mix of 30 craft and Belgian beers. A Christmas treat. If they last that long.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> View attachment 112949
> I ordered a couple of mixed cases from Beermerchants which arrived today.
> Their mix of 30 craft and Belgian beers. A Christmas treat. If they last that long.


I have just been browsing their webpage, but decided to pay the local beer emporium a visit instead and give him a wad of cash


----------



## Aperitif (16 Dec 2015)

Nothing like a tight wad...
OK so it is Sister Act part 2 tonight (not Star Wars, as some folk think.)
Tonight's offering was refreshing and sessiontastic, but no more. 5.0% and smooth. No real impact on the taste buds, and certainly none for cap fanciers to enjoy. Can't remember who makes it even: I'll lob the photo in which should give a clue...a Midlands brew maybe? A pig? (does the team think I would make it into Moss' elite pub quiz crew? Answers on a postcard please to...) I was grateful for the compressed reindeer poo, also pictured, which added a bit of welcome flavour, as I taught my Sister the intricacies of WhatsApp. 




Tired now. Night-night.


----------



## rich p (16 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Nothing like a tight wad...
> OK so it is Sister Act part 2 tonight (not Star Wars, as some folk think.)
> Tonight's offering was refreshing and sessiontastic, but no more. 5.0% and smooth. No real impact on the taste buds, and certainly none for cap fanciers to enjoy. Can't remember who makes it even: I'll lob the photo in which should give a clue...a Midlands brew maybe? A pig? (does the team think I would make it into Moss' elite pub quiz crew? Answers on a postcard please to...) I was grateful for the compressed reindeer poo, also pictured, which added a bit of welcome flavour, as I taught my Sister the intricacies of WhatsApp.
> View attachment 112956
> ...


Crackle head tastic, Teef. Is it brewed or do they get it by the bucketload from Sadlers wells?
BTW, WhatsApp Doc?
3 pints of Harveys Best tonight - still up there with the best Best.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Dec 2015)

OK, quick beer in the hotel, good start, this was followed by a Bitter and Twisted just to balance the system.






Edinburgh looking very festive!






Edinburgh based brewer I hadn't heard of, nice hoppy rye ale.






Bit of a hike next to find the Brewdog bar, duly located it had quite a small selection of beers in bottles compared to others, went for the Coco Psycho, great stuff.






Followed by a Mikkeller something I can't remember what's it's called but a decent IPA.






Clunker of the night a Wild Beer Co Sleeping Lemons which was a gueze (sp?), rank sour shîte, I took it back to the bar and asked him what the returns policy was, he thought 'you buy it and it's yours' was good enough, I explained that is was easily the worst beer I'd ever tasted and, despite the fact he thought it was good, he swapped it for a Libertine BIPA, result!

Bad beer.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> placeholder for tonight's beer related nonsense carry-on in that Edinburgh.


'Och aye the brew' Have a lovely time. Expect gifts awaiting you from the Scotland contingent...seems fair.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Dec 2015)

Mikkeller Amass, I remembered!!


----------



## Aperitif (17 Dec 2015)

Good stable of models for your photocall, guv'nor. Cocoa Psycho mmm. You can't rush an Imperial.


----------



## User169 (17 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Clunker of the night a Wild Beer Co Sleeping Lemons which was a gueze (sp?), rank sour shîte, I took it back to the bar and asked him what the returns policy was, he thought 'you buy it and it's yours' was good enough, I explained that is was easily the worst beer I'd ever tasted and, despite the fact he thought it was good, he swapped it for a Libertine BIPA, result!
> 
> Bad beer.
> 
> View attachment 112975



It's a gose, rather than a geuze apparently! 

They can have a touch of recovery drink about them.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> It's a gose, rather than a geuze apparently!
> 
> They can have a touch of recovery drink about them.



I could see it might be of use instead of a defibrillator.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I could see it might be of use instead of a defibrillator.


More lemon aid. (with apologies to Richard P Rich esq)


----------



## Aperitif (17 Dec 2015)

User said:


> I once had an article about beer as a recovery drink published in a magazine.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Dec 2015)

I could 'publish and be dammed' but I'm not going to...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


>



Oh look, it's tc, has she recovered yet?


----------



## Aperitif (17 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Oh look, it's tc, has she recovered yet?


There was even unassociated advertising in the esteemed publication to which the aforementioned piece belongs m'lud. I'll display it here forthwith (not forth bridge - that's shut for now...)


----------



## Aperitif (17 Dec 2015)

In case of doubt, the website mentioned in the above 'ade'vertisement is www.itdoesnthalfgetyoupissed.com. If you type in www.itdoesntgetyouhalfpissed.com - the same result will ensue.


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Dec 2015)

This is Driftwood





5% and instantly reminiscent of burning tyres.

One to avoid


----------



## User169 (17 Dec 2015)

Big picture alert!






Fantome Noel. 

Christmas saison - what a great brew - spicy, chocaltely yeasty stuff going on. Ordered a couple of big bottles from DeMo.


----------



## rich p (17 Dec 2015)

My first of the Christmas ales - see upthread.
Slightly sweeter than I normally like but pretty pleasant caramel, fruity flavour. Well worth the money, although I haven't got a fecking clue what it cost.
Good cappage too, @Marmion !


----------



## Aperitif (17 Dec 2015)

Nice cap. The character is wondering whether to have another...9% or so...eek!


----------



## rich p (17 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Nice cap. The character is wondering whether to have another...9% or so...eek!


Christ, I've only just noticed that!


----------



## Crackle (18 Dec 2015)

Weighing in with tonight's selection...






Although I may not make it to the actual night and don't tell me about the Thornbridge boycott as lots of Thornbridge bottles have feature on this thread recently.

My first Saison as well. I doubt it's my kind of drink but I thought I'd give it a whirl.


----------



## User169 (18 Dec 2015)

Crackle said:


> My first Saison as well. I doubt it's my kind of drink but I thought I'd give it a whirl.



My favourite beer style. The trick is to use a yeast which ferments at warm temperatures so it gives off lots of tasty esters. 

They can be highly carbonated though - so watch the pour!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> They can be highly carbonated though - so watch the pour!



Crax and a saison pour, there'll be a tidal wave over Wirral.


----------



## User169 (18 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Crax and a saison pour, there'll be a tidal wave over Wirral.



I was trying to be just a little bit subtle, 3bm!


----------



## theclaud (18 Dec 2015)

ASJT!


----------



## srw (18 Dec 2015)

Last night I was mostly drinking Marston's Oyster Stout, which is GBP* but a bit less G than Guinness. Mostly. But I was also drinking "vino rosso 11%" and "vino bianco 11%". This morning I was a little bit fragile. This lunchtime I had a Budvar, which made me feel a little less fragile.Tonight I'm going to dinner at the Ritz and will probably not drink any beer. Probably.



*Generic Black Pish


----------



## Aperitif (18 Dec 2015)

Crackle quenches his thirst.





srw said:


> Last night I was mostly drinking Marston's Oyster Stout, which is GBP* but a bit less G than Guinness. Mostly. But I was also drinking "vino rosso 11%" and "vino bianco 11%". This morning I was a little bit fragile. This lunchtime I had a Budvar, which made me feel a little less fragile.Tonight I'm going to dinner at the Ritz and will probably not drink any beer. Probably.
> 
> 
> 
> *Generic Black Pish


Your hotel is giving free desserts tonight...


----------



## Crackle (18 Dec 2015)

Pah! The pour will be recorded. This black ipa is rather nice and the Harbour porter was superb as usual. I know, early start but I drink as I cook. Puntuated by a relaxed dog walk.
I'd deal with you all individually if I wasn'

t on this useless tablet.

See!


----------



## rich p (18 Dec 2015)

I had to organise a function today and foolishly delegated my brother in law, who lives in Sydney, to get the beer. Big mistake and he has clearly been upside down for too long, after being my drinking buddy from since we were 17 to 48.
He bought a box of San Miguel and..... wait for it....
Boddingtons 'Draught'.
Needless to say, the latter remained undrunk, and I had to crack open my reserve stash of Punk IPA to save the day.


----------



## User169 (18 Dec 2015)

Arsepipes ! just got an order from De Molens beer shop today. Had ordered two bottles of Hill Farmstead's collaboration brew with Blaugies, but they sent Blaugies regular saison instead. 

The rest of the order was OK. Some saisons from Fantome and some Stille Nachts which I'm going to put aside for a decade or so. I now have bottles from 2009, 2013 and 2014 and will fill in 2010 to 2012 if I can find them. It's a weird beer - not great fresh, but gets better with age.


----------



## User169 (18 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> Boddingtons 'Draught'.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> I had to organise a function today and foolishly delegated my brother in law, who lives in Sydney, to get the beer. Big mistake and he has clearly been upside down for too long, after being my drinking buddy from since we were 17 to 48.
> He bought a box of San Miguel and..... wait for it....
> Boddingtons 'Draught'.
> Needless to say, the latter remained undrunk, and I had to crack open my reserve stash of Punk IPA to save the day.



Strewth cobber!


----------



## Aperitif (18 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> I had to organise a function today and foolishly delegated my brother in law, who lives in Sydney, to get the beer. Big mistake and he has clearly been upside down for too long, after being my drinking buddy from since we were 17 to 48.
> He bought a box of San Miguel and..... wait for it....
> Boddingtons 'Draught'.
> Needless to say, the latter remained undrunk, and I had to crack open my reserve stash of Punk IPA to save the day.


As consolation, Rich, Gareth's wife is 'a Boddington' - so, somewhere along the line, the family coffers are swelling thanks to Bill from Sydney. Punctilious with the Punk though...a great sacrifice. I hope you were able to test a few.


----------



## rich p (18 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> As consolation, Rich, Gareth's wife is 'a Boddington' - so, somewhere along the line, the family coffers are swelling thanks to Bill from Sydney. Punctilious with the Punk though...a great sacrifice. I hope you were able to test a few.


I suppose I ought to confess to having hidden away my Christmas crafty ales from the ignorant masses


----------



## Crackle (18 Dec 2015)

Saison pour. Not a lively one, obviously...






Unfortunately my taste buds packed in after the IPA which happens to my crappy sinuses sometimes, so it took a while before I could get some flavours out of it. Quite lively, lots of yeasty complex flavours which made parts of my tongue dance which don't normally but unfortunately just not my thing. I find the same thing with a lot of Belgian beers, lots of taste but just not ones which really suit me. I'll give one another go sometime but I just don't think I'm cut out for certain stuff but then I didn't like dark IPA straight away.


----------



## rich p (18 Dec 2015)

Crackle said:


> Saison pour. Not a lively one, obviously...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shame, I was looking forward to another píss pour...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Dec 2015)

Lovely jubbly as the bloke from Open All Hours used to say


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Dec 2015)

Bonus points to @Aperitif and @rich p if they manage to come up with some wordplay bollocks with this one...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> Lovely jubbly as the bloke from Open All Hours used to say



I love that stuff.

Italian restaurant, this was their idea of craft beer, lager really, sigh...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> Bonus points to @Aperitif and @rich p if they manage to come up with some wordplay bollocks with this one...



Don't encourage them ffs.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Don't encourage them ffs.


Encouragement or derision means nothing to them. I am resigned to it. 

I have also just noticed that the top of the label (not in the photo) proclaims "The World's Oldest Brewery" and the lower (partially visible) banner proclaims "Premium Bavaricum" - I now so wish I had not read that!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Dec 2015)

<Fred Elliott> I'll tell you what, I said I'll tell you what <Fred Elliott>
This is splendiferous - hoppy and citrusy and possibly one of the best "new to me" IPAs I have had for a good while, and I've had a few!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Dec 2015)

Blessed are the drunkards - he looks like @rich p


----------



## John the Monkey (18 Dec 2015)

Christmas lunch.

I had Tickety-brew's stout, which is bloomin' lovely. Nice bit of smoke, with a decent bit of heavy richness backing it up, great stuff.

After that, I had an Innis and Gunn lager, which was ok, but I think the stout spoiled me for anything else.

After a decent pause, I had a half of Brewdog's christmas beer (can't remember the name of it). That was good too, dark and rich, with the hop edge you'd expect from Brewdog.


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Dec 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Christmas lunch.
> 
> I had Tickety-brew's stout, which is bloomin' lovely. Nice bit of smoke, with a decent bit of heavy richness backing it up, great stuff.
> 
> ...


Tickety Brew's Trappist style beer is most excellent too!


----------



## Aperitif (18 Dec 2015)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Dec 2015)

Time for some festive Christmas Carolus - take that you word nobbers! Christmas Carolus. I win.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Dec 2015)

Jule Maelk. An imperial milk stout. 15%. God Jule everyone. Hic!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Dec 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Jule Maelk. An imperial milk stout. 15%. God Jule everyone. Hic!
> View attachment 113181
> View attachment 113182


Santa's evil milk and puppies mentioned..."I'm oot"


----------



## theclaud (19 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> Santa's evil milk and puppies mentioned..."I'm oot"


I've got a beer called Satan's Ballsack. I've not felt like giving it a go just yet.


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Dec 2015)

If only you'd posted that earlier. I could easily have been persuaded to partake!
I've been surrounding Chinese food and Languedoc Chardonnay with my dad.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Dec 2015)

theclaud said:


> I've got a beer called Satan's Ballsack. I've not felt like giving it a go just yet.


it's a teaser.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Dec 2015)

theclaud said:


> I've got a beer called Satan's Ballsack. I've not felt like giving it a go just yet.


Is it a Pills?
I hope it comes up to scratch. I'm sure a photo or two of you tackling - nay, getting to grips with this delicacy would be much appreciated by the 'connoisseurs' within this niche thread...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Dec 2015)

theclaud said:


> I've got a beer called Satan's Ballsack. I've not felt like giving it a go just yet.



It's a fruity one, plums mainly.


----------



## User169 (19 Dec 2015)

Belgian vending machine - st Bernie 12 and De Struise!


----------



## theclaud (19 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> The one on the left is in a recycled Thornbridge bottle! Is that caught by the boycott?
> 
> [*I'd be really interested to hear what the elderflower saison is like*]



Well, the elderflower hit is big and upfront, and I love elderflower. I'm not entirely persuaded that a saison is the best vehicle for its heady Muscat charms, but I'm sufficiently persuadable that I'd try another bottle before committing myself.


----------



## theclaud (19 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> The one on the left is in a recycled Thornbridge bottle! Is that caught by the boycott?
> 
> [*I'd be really interested to hear what the elderflower saison is like*]



Well, the elderflower hit is big and upfront, and I love elderflower. I'm not entirely persuaded that a saison is the best vehicle for its heady Muscat charms, but I'm sufficiently persuadable that I'd try another bottle before committing myself.


----------



## User169 (19 Dec 2015)

theclaud said:


> Well, the elderflower hit is big and upfront, and I love elderflower. I'm not entirely persuaded that a saison is the best vehicle for its heady Muscat charms, but I'm sufficiently persuadable that I'd try another bottle before committing myself.



Thanks TC. I have a plan to make an elderflower saison next year and I don't think you've put me off quite yet! We have a vague plan to try an acquire some gin barrels and age it in those. Overkill? hell yeah!


----------



## theclaud (19 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Thanks TC. I have a plan to make an elderflower saison next year and I don't think you've put me off quite yet! We have a vague plan to try an acquire some gin barrels and age it in those. Overkill? hell yeah!


Bring it on.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Dec 2015)

Mexican rez for lunch, best on offer, lager really, sigh...


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Dec 2015)

Alcohol free! Isotonic! @BRounsley is in trading 

[Edit: training]


----------



## rich p (19 Dec 2015)

theclaud said:


> before committing myself


Very community spirited of you TC. Most people wait for the men in white coats to arrive...


----------



## rich p (19 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Mexican rez for lunch, best on offer, lager really, sigh...
> 
> View attachment 113262


Good lord, the sacrifices you make. I'll stick some of those Boddington tins in the post for you
Is that mescal in the background?


----------



## smutchin (19 Dec 2015)

Happy Christmas to me...


----------



## rich p (19 Dec 2015)

In celebration of another fecking cold, I've cracked open a medicinal Belgian amber ale. A nose of lots of complex stuff - possibly greenery and lemons. I'm not very good at this bollix but it's an above average, not too bubbly Belgian ale.
Served in my newly acquired Delirium Noel glass


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Dec 2015)

Found some schni-vei earlier, having to guzzle it from an old hod though


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Dec 2015)

Had several beers today..half bore was nice as was bishops finger..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Dec 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> Alcohol free! Isotonic! @BRounsley is in trading
> 
> [Edit: training]
> 
> View attachment 113283


----------



## rich p (19 Dec 2015)

A Norwegian APA called Lucky Jack brewed by someone with a long name. Nice enough bit unremarkable. Perfect to help with the cooking
And a cyclamen for cyclemen


----------



## rich p (19 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> A Norwegian APA called Lucky Jack brewed by someone with a long name. Nice enough bit unremarkable. Perfect to help with the cooking
> And a cyclamen for cyclemen
> View attachment 113329


p.s. I think that Jack is looking for Marmion, who is lost and all at sea, celebrating his birthday with copious quantities no doubt


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> A Norwegian APA called Lucky Jack brewed by someone with a long name. Nice enough bit unremarkable. Perfect to help with the cooking
> And a cyclamen for cyclemen
> View attachment 113329



Is that an old roofrack on your worktop?


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Dec 2015)

I'm repeating myself with Oakham Inferno. Bloody lovely.


----------



## rich p (19 Dec 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> I'm repeating myself with Oakham Inferno. Bloody lovely.


I kinda hoped you'd double posted...


----------



## Stephenite (20 Dec 2015)

Blimey. I look away and there's ten pages of posts. Well..

I had a very enjoyable 'business' meeting with a gentlemanly chap t'other day.


----------



## Aperitif (20 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I love that stuff.
> 
> Italian restaurant, this was their idea of craft beer, lager really, sigh...
> 
> View attachment 113154





threebikesmcginty said:


> Mexican rez for lunch, best on offer, lager really, sigh...
> 
> View attachment 113262


Is the gas back on at Hooky yet (The 'Light Out' ) Or can we expect a 'home cooked' pub lunch cameo later today?
Following Moss' lead, I too am in training. Got to take two of them today. Hopefully, they'll have Kernel bogeys...music to anyone's ears.


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Is the gas back on at Hooky yet (The 'Light Out' ) Or can we expect a 'home cooked' pub lunch cameo later today?
> Following Moss' lead, I too am in training. Got to take two of them today. Hopefully, they'll have Kernel bogeys...music to anyone's ears.


Oh, blimey, don't be silly! I wasn't drinking alcohol free! @BRounsley is the one in training, the Erdinger was his.


----------



## Aperitif (20 Dec 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> Oh, blimey, don't be silly! I wasn't drinking alcohol free! @BRounsley is the one in training, the Erdinger was his.


Phew! You're round then.


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Phew! You're round then.




Thats a bit harsh!

I prefer to think of myself as "jolly" or "rotund".


----------



## Aperitif (20 Dec 2015)

Ooops! Sorry - intuitive auto-corect on my sleeping tablet. "Your round then, my fit friend."


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> p.s. I think that Jack is looking for Marmion, who is lost and all at sea, celebrating his birthday with copious quantities no doubt


I was. Far too many. The good people of Belarus would have shaken their heads...


----------



## srw (20 Dec 2015)

Woo-hoo. Brewed with Arabica coffee beans it says, and oh yes I can feel the caffeine hit alongside the 6% alcohol.


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Dec 2015)

Christingle (North Wales Brewery, 7.5%)






Mrs. M's rapprochement with North Wales Brewery (dodgy bottle of Bodelwydan bitter a while ago, best not to speak of it) continues with our first festive ale of the season. This is what you'd expect I think, a rich, spicy aroma is followed by rich, darkly fruity flavours, with a bit of a peppery edge stopping it becoming too sickly. Really lovely, and the brewery mascot is dressed up specially on the label.

Mrs M says: "Very Nice".


----------



## nickyboy (20 Dec 2015)

Just back from a few days in that there Laaandaaan. Local pubs near Marble Arch had a couple of decent pints on; St Austell's Proper Job and Revisionist Rye Pale Ale. On the last night I went to the Brewdog in Soho which was jumping.

Managed a try of perhaps my new favourite beer name; Albino Squid Assasin. 7.8% which made for a bit of a stagger back to the hotel

Sorry for @rich p -type photo skilz


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Dec 2015)

meta lon said:


> Had several beers today..half bore was nice as was bishops finger..


The choirboys liked the bishop's finger too


----------



## rich p (20 Dec 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Just back from a few days in that there Laaandaaan. Local pubs near Marble Arch had a couple of decent pints on; St Austell's Proper Job and Revisionist Rye Pale Ale. On the last night I went to the Brewdog in Soho which was jumping.
> 
> Managed a try of perhaps my new favourite beer name; Albino Squid Assasin. 7.8% which made for a bit of a stagger back to the hotel
> 
> ...


Nice head Nicky.
Although she's a bit blurred to be certain


----------



## User169 (20 Dec 2015)

Winter spicy saison. Awesome brewery, they do one brew a week on some fairly prehistoric kit, with a cult following in the US.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Dec 2015)

Mexican Day of the Dead pale ale. Actually not bad, a hint of malt, not overly flavoursome but more than I'd expected.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Dec 2015)

User said:


> Pale?


----------



## Aperitif (21 Dec 2015)

Nice mat. ^ JtM has got to be the 'thread vicar'. - always well- presented, tolerant, un-phased by rampant triffids threatening his beer, a loving partner who shares his pain of tasteful reviewing, ever showing his flock the colour and beauty of his sermon du jour with divine lighting (unlike the raging 'Son of Sam' style action shots of us mere parishioners...more Old Nick than Nickboy, or even St Nick!) 
The Reverend JtM...Mrs M says "excellent"


----------



## Aperitif (21 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Mexican Day of the Dead pale ale. Actually not bad, a hint of malt, not overly flavoursome but more than I'd expected.
> 
> View attachment 113453


A few folk on the FNRs passim might identify with that label...


----------



## rich p (21 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Mexican Day of the Dead pale ale. Actually not bad, a hint of malt, not overly flavoursome but more than I'd expected.
> 
> View attachment 113453


Did you discover where they got the photo of la belle Claudine for the label?


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Nice mat. ^ JtM has got to be the 'thread vicar'. - always well- presented, tolerant, un-phased by rampant triffids threatening his beer, a loving partner who shares his pain of tasteful reviewing, ever showing his flock the colour and beauty of his sermon du jour with divine lighting (unlike the raging 'Son of Sam' style action shots of us mere parishioners...more Old Nick than Nickboy, or even St Nick!)
> The Reverend JtM...Mrs M says "excellent"


Bless you, my son.


----------



## theclaud (21 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> Did you discover where they got the photo of la belle Claudine for the label?


Oi


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Dec 2015)

Cripes.

http://www.camdentownbrewery.com/partnership-ab-inbev/



> Camden Town Brewery today announced that it is partnering with Anheuser-Busch InBev (AB InBev) to pave the way for further growth and expansion. The partnership will enable Camden Town Brewery to expand its operations, bringing more of its popular canned, bottled and kegged beer to more people. The deal will see AB InBev acquire Camden Town Brewery.



It is also through that article that I learned that Camden's founder is called Jasper.


----------



## User169 (21 Dec 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Cripes.
> 
> http://www.camdentownbrewery.com/partnership-ab-inbev/
> 
> It is also through that article that I learned that Camden's founder is called Jasper.



The big brewers seem to be quite rattled by craft beer. Not surprising given that craft got 10% of the US market last year, so about 20% of revenue. 

There's been a series of acquisitions in the US, so maybe the same is going to happen in the UK. SABMiller bought Meantime recently (which means it's effectively AB InBev - assuming ABInBev's takeover of SABMiller goes through) and now this.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Dec 2015)

That's the end of all that then! I will try and investigate 'the Ink' before it dries...Kernel next.


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Dec 2015)

Found a pale ale that I actually like(!)







Feel a bit pissed after two pints actually.


----------



## User169 (21 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> That's the end of all that then! I will try and investigate 'the Ink' before it dries...*Kernel next*.



Please no!

[England bound on the ferry from Hook of Holland tonight - usually have to make do with Strongbow]


----------



## rich p (21 Dec 2015)

theclaud said:


> Oi


La belle label...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Dec 2015)

Four pints of HSB and I've developed a speech impediment and rubber legs. Who knew?


----------



## Aperitif (21 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Please no!
> 
> [England bound on the ferry from Hook of Holland tonight - usually have to make do with Strongbow]


Well, they knocked their Saturday sessions on the head owing to crowded house drinking. A long term next step will possibly be a brewdoggian outlet ie: a pub...at which point rands and dollars will come fluttering down to capitalise on the marque.(And introduce other "traditional US craft beers" like Goose Island and Blue Moon - Sainsbury favourites!)


----------



## smutchin (21 Dec 2015)

I can't imagine Kernel dude succumbing to BigBrew. I didn't know about Meantime but it doesn't entirely surprise me. Camden neither. BrewDog must be pretty high on the hitlist. I nearly bought some shares a few years ago but was a bit short of readies at the time. Now might be a good time to get in on the act before it's too late.


----------



## User169 (21 Dec 2015)

smutchin said:


> I can't imagine Kernel dude succumbing to BigBrew. I didn't know about Meantime but it doesn't entirely surprise me. Camden neither. BrewDog must be pretty high on the hitlist. I nearly bought some shares a few years ago but was a bit short of readies at the time. Now might be a good time to get in on the act before it's too late.



James Watt has already had his megaphone out - Brewdog bars will stop selling Camden beers as of now. I would be amazed if Watt and Dickie did sell out - at least in the short to medium future. I got the impression that they've used their online IPO strategy specifically to make it more difficult for them to be acquired.


----------



## smutchin (21 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> James Watt has already had his megaphone out - Brewdog bars will stop selling Camden beers as of now. I would be amazed if Watt and Dickie did sell out - at least in the short to medium future. I got the impression that they've used their online IPO strategy specifically to make it more difficult for them to be acquired.



Ah! Well, good for them.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Dec 2015)

Drygate Brewery is an interesting setup in this regard; brewing entirely independently yet it's a joint venture between C&C Group (Bulmer's etc) and craft brewer William's Bros. They using the logistics and infrastructure of the Tennant's Brewery (in whose grounds the brewery lies) but retain the hipster, indy feel. They're a nice bunch.

I suppose it's a way for the likes of C&C to insulate themselves against the craft-beer craze while retaining the credibility.

Probably old ground for the thread (tl;dr) but I do worry about this craft beer stuff. I fear that brewers (and Wetherspoons) promote it and cultivate such an air of Hipster credibility (by the sort of thing Drygate are doing) in order to wean us off the labour intensive and wasteful traditional British casks. We've come a long way in the last 20 to 25 years or so in resurrecting the British cask beer; it'd be sad to see all the beer in kegs again.


----------



## smutchin (21 Dec 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> retain the hipster, indy feel



In much the same way that Harris & Hoole do with coffee...


----------



## Aperitif (21 Dec 2015)

News about €amden £own $rewery Photo by Richard Saker for The Observer



> Freddy Be Why @F_BinYusuf
> Wave goodbye to decent @camdenbrewery beer, as Inbev will turn it into piss. (remember Cadburys being edible?)


----------



## GM (21 Dec 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Just back from a few days in that there Laaandaaan. Local pubs near Marble Arch had a couple of decent pints on; St Austell's Proper Job and Revisionist Rye Pale Ale. On the last night I went to the Brewdog in Soho which was jumping.
> 
> Managed a try of perhaps my new favourite beer name; Albino Squid Assasin. 7.8% which made for a bit of a stagger back to the hotel
> 
> ...



We were in the BrewDog in Soho Sunday afternoon. Quite good, its only been open a few weeks.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Dec 2015)

thegreenman said:


> We were in the BrewDog in Soho Sunday afternoon. Quite good, its only been open a few weeks.


Did you have stabilisers on your phone camera perchance? Any snaps to savour?


> James Watt, founder of craft beer group Brewdog, rounded on his rival for selling out to a global behemoth of the drinks industry.
> 
> He said Brewdog would no longer stock any Camden Town beers in its bars because it does not sell drinks made by AB InBev.


----------



## GM (21 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Did you have stabilisers on your phone camera perchance? Any snaps to savour?



No pics I afraid, but I did have a bag of peanuts though!...... sorry I read that as snacks!


----------



## srw (21 Dec 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> Drygate Brewery is an interesting setup in this regard; brewing entirely independently yet it's a joint venture between C&C Group (Bulmer's etc) and craft brewer William's Bros. They using the logistics and infrastructure of the Tennant's Brewery (in whose grounds the brewery lies) but retain the hipster, indy feel. They're a nice bunch.
> 
> I suppose it's a way for the likes of C&C to insulate themselves against the craft-beer craze while retaining the credibility.
> 
> Probably old ground for the thread (tl;dr) but I do worry about this craft beer stuff. I fear that brewers (and Wetherspoons) promote it and cultivate such an air of Hipster credibility (by the sort of thing Drygate are doing) in order to wean us off the labour intensive and wasteful traditional British casks. We've come a long way in the last 20 to 25 years or so in resurrecting the British cask beer; it'd be sad to see all the beer in kegs again.


I'm not sure 'spoons are the villain here - they're good at promoting proper beer as well as the gassy over-hopped stuff.

My suspicion is that "craft" beer is a bit of a fad, in the same way as over-fruity New World wines were a bit of a fad - and having got over the fad the hipsters will realise that Britain and Belgium knew what they were doing.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Dec 2015)

Yebbut I credit Spoons with much of the real ale revival. They're not the villain, they have much to be thanked for. I just hope they don't exert their strength to move to kegs and bottles (and cans) to the exclusion of other things


----------



## User169 (21 Dec 2015)

User said:


> Can you not take some bottles? It's not as though you never have any to hand.



Smugglage! Hells Goat - a 12% RIS aged on McCallan barrels. It's got a lovely woody whisky flavour, but could Use a bit more body.


----------



## User169 (21 Dec 2015)

Tradition!


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Tradition!
> 
> View attachment 113524


[Dislike]


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Tradition!
> 
> View attachment 113524


I'll keep you company with some of this


----------



## srw (21 Dec 2015)

User said:


> Beer thread.


Be fair. After a 12% headbanger, a can of Strongbow is at least an impressive show of devil-may-care _je ne sais quoi._


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Tradition!
> 
> View attachment 113524



The cider thread is thataway ----->>>>>


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Dec 2015)

Purity, haven't tried their stuff on tap before, decent hoppy light-ish beer.







Looks like a hand lurking about to reach over and snatch the beer.

Or maybe not...


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Dec 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> I'm repeating myself with Oakham Inferno. Bloody lovely.


Oakham Scarlet Maccaw is well worth a punt too, not to mention Citra.


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> James Watt has already had his megaphone out - Brewdog bars will stop selling Camden beers as of now. I would be amazed if Watt and Dickie did sell out - at least in the short to medium future. I got the impression that they've used their online IPO strategy specifically to make it more difficult for them to be acquired.


''Go home to your master and you may tell him- Brewdog is free''!


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Purity, haven't tried their stuff on tap before, decent hoppy light-ish beer.
> 
> View attachment 113532
> 
> ...


Glassage


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Dec 2015)

Last night's Secret Santa gift from a works do I was invited to...


----------



## Aperitif (22 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Last night's Secret Santa gift from a works do I was invited to...
> View attachment 113543


Pic of you and Rich on the 'label' too - Twin Peaks in the background...nice!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Dec 2015)

Hope it's ok, there's 5 litres of the stuff.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Purity, haven't tried their stuff on tap before, decent hoppy light-ish beer.
> 
> View attachment 113532
> 
> ...


The person connected to the hand was watching you go through the 'pat all the pockets' routine...while one of your compadres steps in and pays 'to save embarassment' etc...


----------



## Aperitif (22 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hope it's ok, there's 5 litres of the stuff.


You mean it is still intact?


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Dec 2015)

Maverick Goose said:


> Oakham Scarlet Maccaw is well worth a punt too, not to mention Citra.


Agreed on both counts - I'd also throw in a recommendation for their Dolphin Dance, an excellent session brew with flavour that belies its 3.6% abv


----------



## Aperitif (22 Dec 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> *Agreed on both counts* - I'd also throw in a recommendation for their Dolphin Dance, an excellent session brew with flavour that belies its 3.6% abv


"Frankly my deer (munki) I don't give a damn..." We only take notice of Mrs M's sagacity. (And no, that's not a commune for the over 50s)


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> "Frankly my deer (munki) I don't give a damn..." We only take notice of Mrs M's sagacity.


Might I remind you, o ye of little faith, that both mentioned beers hath been judged "Very Nice" by the noted beverage reviewer.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Dec 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Might I remind you, o ye of little faith, that both mentioned beers hath been judged "Very Nice" by the noted beverage reviewer.


Quite. Excellent beers, both!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Dec 2015)

Last night's....


----------



## Aperitif (22 Dec 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Last night's....
> View attachment 113556


This is turning into a 'Jule log'


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Dec 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Last night's....
> View attachment 113556


Looks like Vernon!


----------



## Aperitif (22 Dec 2015)

Following on from all these exotic locations...Soho, Edinburgh, Scotland (other) Scandinavia etc. I ventured forth to meet Rob (son) at Tate Modern. Essentially for a catch-up, a wander around and a sure-fire Kernel on the 6th floor, whilst looking out upon whatever floated London's boats...
As he works for one of the sponsors, we had free (thank goodness) tickets to the " World Pop Art" exhibition. Don't go. If you want superfluous pretention, save £14.25 or so, and read this thread from the beginning. It was a poorly set out idea, lacking impact, presentation and artistic talent...ideas executed with little craft. But hey! Kernel was upstairs...
Firstly, we ate a bit and in the café downstairs offered Punk - at about 15.60 a litre/ £4.95 a bottle. 'Ok it's Christmas...'
Then upstairs for a view, perhaps a seat overlooking the Thames and St Pauls. ..supping a Kernel or two - watching the Christmas market circulating in the forecourt also.
"Is no Kernel" was the reply to my initial request. 'Eh?' The bar served this beer no longer! A list was produced, including Brewdog's 'Jackhammer'. That'll do I thought..."Is no fridge - room temperature only"
OK. Cutting a mammoth story long, the feasible option was a Tate 'own brand' brewed by Harbour. Not bad actually, with district grapefruity notes (that could be dodgy washing up, mind...)
And the afternoon passed, the exhibition submerged into the River, along with a thousand thoughts.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Dec 2015)

Ah yes I remember it well...


----------



## Aperitif (22 Dec 2015)

Christmas beer list from the World's most authoritative newspaper.

Associated edit: The Ninkasi is available at The Tate for 16.95 a bottle.


----------



## smutchin (22 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Christmas beer list from the World's most authoritative newspaper.



Nice selection. I nearly bought some Rodenbach Grand Cru the other day, thinking it would be a good one to drink with Christmas dinner. The Ninkasi sounds very interesting too.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Christmas beer list from the World's most authoritative newspaper.
> 
> Associated edit: The Ninkasi is available at The Tate for 16.95 a bottle.



I'd be mindfulness trying more Wild Beer after that sour shïte.

I'm making my own list , back laters...


----------



## Aperitif (22 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'd be mindfulness trying mire Wild Beer after that sour shïte.
> 
> I'm making my own list , back laters...


More 'kasi' than 'Nin' then. Wouldn't be much good for the "Pourmeister" amongst us. 


> the addition of apple juice, wild yeast and a whole heap of hops. It teams a big aromatic bouquet *with a livelyness*...


This one looks interesting.
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## User169 (22 Dec 2015)

Maverick Goose said:


> ''Go home to your master and you may tell him- Brewdog is free''!



Blog post from James Watt...

https://www.brewdog.com/lowdown/blog/nailing-our-colours-to-the-**********ing-mast

Didn't know about Nogne O or that Meantime is up for sale again.


----------



## smutchin (22 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Blog post from James Watt...
> 
> https://www.brewdog.com/lowdown/blog/nailing-our-colours-to-the-**********ing-mast
> 
> Didn't know about Nogne O or that Meantime is up for sale again.



Link broken due to forum auto-censorship!

*http://tinyurl.com/mfingmast*


----------



## Aperitif (22 Dec 2015)

Just had a chat with Jasper..."NOTHING IS GONNA CHANGE" he said. More in a moment.



Telegraph article on takeover woe... 
Are Brewdog the Mel Gibson 'Bravehearts' leading the battle against the dastardly invaders. "To the ramparts!"


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Dec 2015)

Neck Oil Session IPA (Beavertown, 4.3% abv)

I think this is the first "proper" beer I've had in a can, and very good it was too. It came to the table ice cold, with an ice frosted glass to pour into, so I let it sit a little to warm up after pouring. I drank it while still fairly cold (but not ice cream headache inducing) and found it very good. I question the definition of >4% brews as "sessions", personally, but the flavour is superbly judged, nicely citrussy, hovering between tangerine and grapefruit and not so over powering as to make it a one pinter, nor so feeble as to be unmemorable. Definitely one to go back to, and one I'd like to drink cellar, rather than fridge cold, to see if there's more taste lurking in there, and of course, to get a review from Mrs M, who was unable to accompany me this time.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Dec 2015)

> Definitely one to go back to, and one I'd like to drink cellar, rather than fridge cold, to see if there's more taste lurking in there, and of course, to get a review from Mrs M, who was unable to accompany me this time.


That sounds like two more reasons to drink the Neck Oil from that well-known multinational Led Zeppelin influenced psychedelic outpost. Good thinking Reverend!


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> . Good thinking Reverend!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Dec 2015)

smutchin said:


> Link broken due to forum auto-censorship!
> 
> *http://tinyurl.com/mfingmast*



I'd be with him a tad more if they cleaned their khazis in the Edinburgh bar once in a while.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Dec 2015)

A few more interesting words...I wonder how this all sits now, given the signatories to 'United Craft Brewers'


> Hey guys!
> 
> 
> You may have heard that at the London Mash State of Craft Beer round-table discussion we announced our intention to launch United Craft Brewers – an association of British craft brewers. This has been a long discussion between all of us over the past year. We were all looking for a community here in the UK that was dedicated to the interests of craft brewers and that fit in line with our core values. We want UCB to be that fit, with the help and collaboration of craft breweries across the country.
> ...


----------



## nickyboy (22 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Just had a chat with Jasper..."NOTHING IS GONNA CHANGE" he said. More in a moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All this anti-Camden rhetoric sounds a bit overplayed to me. So Inbev have bought a small UK brewer of craft-type beers. What does Camden get? Capital, and lots of it. Brewing is a very capital intensive industry (the cost of producing a pint from an ingredients perspective is tiny, the real cost is the capital stuff). Plus routes to market that other small brewers could only dream of.
What does Inbev get? A good upcoming craft beer brand that it can add to its portfolio for small money (by their standards). Plenty of upside in getting the product out via their pre-existing marketing channels

Inbev would be mad to try to tinker with what Camden do. Why would they? The value in what they've bought is in the beer and the brand. What they will do is supply capital and market channels.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Dec 2015)

A Big Hand for Bastion





A modern British Best Bitter. Brown but nicely, errrm, bitter.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Dec 2015)

nickyboy said:


> All this anti-Camden rhetoric sounds a bit overplayed to me. So Inbev have bought a small UK brewer of craft-type beers. What does Camden get? Capital, and lots of it. Brewing is a very capital intensive industry (the cost of producing a pint from an ingredients perspective is tiny, the real cost is the capital stuff). Plus routes to market that other small brewers could only dream of.
> What does Inbev get? A good upcoming craft beer brand that it can add to its portfolio for small money (by their standards). Plenty of upside in getting the product out via their pre-existing marketing channels
> 
> Inbev would be mad to try to tinker with what Camden do. Why would they? The value in what they've bought is in the beer and the brand. What they will do is supply capital and market channels.


I think they've bought the brand. If they can tinker and get away with it, they will.

Ultimately the beer will not be the same.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Dec 2015)

nickyboy said:


> ...Inbev would be mad to try to tinker with what Camden do. Why would they? The value in what they've bought is in the beer and the brand. What they will do is supply capital and market channels.



They can't help themselves, big business always 'knows best', they'll cock it up, sigh...


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Just had a chat with Jasper..."NOTHING IS GONNA CHANGE" he said. More in a moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They may take over our brewers, but they'll never take our freedom!


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Dec 2015)

It's all gone SC&P

I'm a bit scared


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Dec 2015)

Have a good Christmas y'all and happy drinking! Beer is like the Force..it has a light side, a dark side and it holds the universe together


----------



## vernon (22 Dec 2015)

Found this lurking in the back of a kitchen unit. Christmas Ale dated best before January 2005. It's a bit flat, a bit like a light ale with hints of Christmas pudding but perfectly drinkable.

It's a bit of liquid history. S&N bought the Federation Brewery and moved their brewing operations in and lost the regional protection status of Newcastle Brown Ale because the new brewery was in Gateshead. Then Heinekin bought S&N and closed the brewery and moved the brewing of Newcastle Brown Ale to Tadcaster.

I miss Federation Special and Newcastle Brown Ale. The latter is a pale imitation of the original.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Dec 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> It's all gone SC&P
> 
> I'm a bit scared



No it hasn't you lefty maroon.


----------



## User169 (22 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Just had a chat with Jasper..."NOTHING IS GONNA CHANGE" he said. More in a moment.
> !"



ABInBev announces third craft acquisition in five days...

http://www.brewbound.com/news/anheuser-busch-inbev-to-acquire-breckenridge-brewery

Here is their “change” quote: “We’ve been in this creative and dynamic industry for over 25 years, loving everything about it. That won’t change. The passion for quality and culture that got us where we are today isn’t going anywhere.”

That's what they all say!


----------



## smutchin (22 Dec 2015)

What makes visits to Westfield tolerable...




Salmiaki Shotgun from Mad Hatter - described as a 'salted liquorice stout' but mercifully mild in flavour. In fact, it's really very pleasant. Just enough of a hint of liquorice and saltiness to make it moreish, but fundamentally a decent stout. Would go well with a plate of oysters.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Dec 2015)

Have Seb Coe, Hein Verbruggen and Sepp Blatter been employed by ABInBev yet?

In other news, I is having a "Tesco Finest" IPA brewed by those non-sell-out-to-big-corps Brew Dog chaps  9.2% - on a school night. I keep forgetting I have not come off work yet...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> ABInBev announces third craft acquisition in five days...
> 
> http://www.brewbound.com/news/anheuser-busch-inbev-to-acquire-breckenridge-brewery
> 
> ...



Thought I knew the name, just checked back through the 'bible' and yes I had their vanilla porter a while back, glad I tried it before the place goes to the dogs.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> Have Seb Coe, Hein Verbruggen and Sepp Blatter been employed by ABInBev yet?
> 
> In other news, I is having a "Tesco Finest" IPA brewed by those non-sell-out-to-big-corps Brew Dog chaps  9.2% - on a school night. I keep forgetting I have not come off work yet...



It's a nice beer that one, I've given you a like despite your piss-poor sans photo reportage.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It's a nice beer that one, I've given you a like despite your piss-poor sans photo reportage.


Here, have an internet pic you needy nobber


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> Here, have an internet pic you needy nobber



Lazy bas...


----------



## User169 (22 Dec 2015)

English brown beer.....


----------



## Aperitif (22 Dec 2015)

Some smashing visuals tonight chaps (Scottish, other excepted ) - I have been wandering around the centre of the universe aka London, in t-shirt and jeans!
BUT EARLIER...
I was chatting with Jasper, and he was sure things were going to 'stay the same'. Lots of crowdfunded going on generally...if I was him I would also bite someone's hand off for that sort of investment. It will allow play, expansion and actually quite a "Name" for Megacorp to bandy about worldwide...Camden is full to overflowing most months - cultured folk know Camden / Amy Winebar / threegenerationsmcginty clothes emporia - that sort of crap. Megacorp equate that to profi£.
So, after listening intently, with a knowledgeable look upon my face, (and dribble passing my lips) I got to slip the 'Ink'.
Not to big a beer,but dark, Rich and flavoursome. Guinness would taste like vinegar à côté. (My 'phone has just capitalised rich...so be it) Chocolate but just a bit dry...which has means you need to sup again. The delicious lunchtime pint; two or three would be permissible at about 4.4 ABV. £4.40 a relaxing pint, which is keen in respect of Guinness in London. Worth a try if you like the darkness. Not surprising, like the Kernel 'Black' IPA but good. And it came with the 'Jasper carrot'. I wish I could have stayed for more, but I had to make an excuse and leave...




And some snippets:








OK. I'm indoors now and my Sister has delivered me a bottled beer.
More megacorp!


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Some smashing visuals tonight chaps (Scottish, other excepted ) - I have been wandering around the centre of the universe aka London, in t-shirt and jeans!
> BUT EARLIER...
> I was chatting with Jasper, and he was sure things were going to 'stay the same'. Lots of crowdfunded going on generally...if I was him I would also bite someone's hand off for that sort of investment. It will allow play, expansion and actually quite a "Name" for Megacorp to bandy about worldwide...Camden is full to overflowing most months - cultured folk know Camden / Amy Winebar / threegenerationsmcginty clothes emporia - that ort of crap. Megacorp equate that to profi£.
> So, after listening intently, with a knowledgeable look upon my face, (and dribble passing my lips) I got to slip the 'Ink'.
> ...


Glassage


----------



## Aperitif (22 Dec 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> It's all gone SC&P
> 
> I'm a bit scared


No-one on here is that Clever. Rest easy...


----------



## Aperitif (22 Dec 2015)

Goose Island.
Ordinary and tolerable as a gift. I was searching for flavour but it was typically Uninspiring. ..like a night posting in P&L I guess...


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> In other news, I is having a "Tesco Finest" IPA brewed by those non-sell-out-to-big-corps Brew Dog chaps  9.2% - on a school night. I keep forgetting I have not come off work yet...


If the giants are going to try to go Craft, I think this is a preferable way, personally - collaborations, or "brewed for", because Brewdog keep brewing their range to their spec. As long as the collaboration is of good enough quality not to weaken the craft brewers brand, then everyone, hopefully, wins.


----------



## Tim Hall (23 Dec 2015)

I plan to go to the Kissingate brewery today (@GrumpyGregry it's in Lower Beeding) and buy some of their Black Cherry Mild. At 4.2% it's not really mild but tends more to the Porter kind of taste. I sampled some at an open day they had in October and thought it excellent. (The Girl's FIL works there).


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Some smashing visuals tonight chaps (Scottish, other excepted ) - I have been wandering around the centre of the universe aka London, in t-shirt and jeans!
> BUT EARLIER...
> I was chatting with Jasper, and he was sure things were going to 'stay the same'. Lots of crowdfunded going on generally...if I was him I would also bite someone's hand off for that sort of investment. It will allow play, expansion and actually quite a "Name" for Megacorp to bandy about worldwide...Camden is full to overflowing most months - cultured folk know Camden / Amy Winebar / threegenerationsmcginty clothes emporia - that sort of crap. Megacorp equate that to profi£.
> So, after listening intently, with a knowledgeable look upon my face, (and dribble passing my lips) I got to slip the 'Ink'.
> ...



Works wonders!


----------



## nickyboy (23 Dec 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> If the giants are going to try to go Craft, I think this is a preferable way, personally - collaborations, or "brewed for", because Brewdog keep brewing their range to their spec. As long as the collaboration is of good enough quality not to weaken the craft brewers brand, then everyone, hopefully, wins.



I'd agree. I think the killer in this is if Inbev at some time in the future decide that they have spare capacity elsewhere in their brewing empire and Camden needs further expansion. If Inbev start brewing Camden stuff elsewhere away from the local management then it's down the gurgler. Otherwise I think folk may be surprised


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Dec 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I'd agree. I think the killer in this is if Inbev at some time in the future decide that they have spare capacity elsewhere in their brewing empire and Camden needs further expansion. If Inbev start brewing Camden stuff elsewhere away from the local management then it's down the gurgler. Otherwise I think folk may be surprised


InBev have a duty to make money for their shareholders, who are, I assume, institutional (and so have financial return as their main concern), rather than a few well heeled beer enthusiasts.

Looked at through that lens, I think it's fairly likely that the Camden product is going to change, unless they keep it as some sort of "halo" brand - they've a duty to make the acquisition pay, in financial terms.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Dec 2015)

Mean Time; brewed partly in Belgium
Sharps; brewed in Burton
Et cetera

The big boys sell brands not beer.


----------



## martint235 (23 Dec 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Mean Time; brewed partly in Belgium
> Sharps; brewed in Burton
> Et cetera
> 
> The big boys sell brands not beer.


I've always found Meantime to be pretty cack anyway. Tend to actively avoid it now.


----------



## Crackle (23 Dec 2015)

My local beer shop just warned me about inBev taking over Camden and then went on to say he only liked their aged ipa anyhow......Still, good service, totally unprompted.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Dec 2015)

Crackle said:


> My local beer shop just warned me about inBev taking over Camden and then went on to say he only liked their aged ipa anyhow......Still, good service, totally unprompted.


What would you expect but a 'heads up'? We expect it!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Dec 2015)

Wine today. 3 glasses of blanc des blancs fizz and a bottle of Escale pinot noir. So far.

May have to stick to grape for the upcoming evening sess.

Quietly impressed I can still type on a bumpy train on a teeny smartphone.

Hic!


----------



## User169 (23 Dec 2015)

Nice haul today. Stille Nacht 2015, St Bretta from Crooked Stave (100% Brett), Beavertown/Bellwoods collaboration an Armagnac barrel aged imperial brown ale, brettbrett DIPA from Wild Beer Co, Pinner throwback IPA from Oskar Blues and Salty Kiss from Magic Rock a gooseberry gose.


----------



## User169 (23 Dec 2015)

Pinner Throwback IPA from Oskar Blues. Brewed at their N Carolina brewery. Decent enough pale ale with a lot of fresh fruity mango and grapefruit, but could do with more malt flavour.

Just reading this interview with the brewery founder - he went down the private equity route, rather than selling to a big brewer. 

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/why-oskar-blues-chose-craft-beer-over-1-billion-2015-11-20


----------



## Aperitif (23 Dec 2015)

Nice 'fir kin' tableclothage! And Pinner is just down the road from me. Standard issue Wilko sparkly red plates and M&S satsumas. Christmas. Ice rinks are melting and I'm still in a t shirt. 11°C  Nothing like a still night I guess...

A billion $ - wow! 


> It wasn’t just for the money; they were branding experts. And Dan Fireman’s just a great f***ing guy. I was like “I can do business with this guy, you know? We can go out to his farm and blow up cars with 50-caliber machine guns, I wanna hang out with that guy.”



Is that what is meant by 'let's shoot some crap' - oft mentioned in old American films?


----------



## User169 (23 Dec 2015)

Wild Beer Co's BrettBrett DIPA brewed with 100% brettanomyces. This is good. Intense juicy hop aroma, funky spice, orange citrus flavour, bready grains and a dry, bitter pine finish. It's a kind of fruity Orval. I'm going to have to buy a couple more and age them.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Dec 2015)

Blimey! Your hob's clean. I never use mine and it's not that clean. I shall have words with the staff.

Glassage


----------



## User169 (23 Dec 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> Blimey! Your hob's clean. I never use mine and it's not that clean. I shall have words with the staff.
> 
> Glassage



I'm at my sisters place - which also explains the glassware, although I think it's quite cool. Are you allowed to nick glasses from the rellies?


----------



## rich p (23 Dec 2015)

A pre-pub snifter of Beavertown Quelle. A dry hopped saison. Not a bad drop with a hint of lime and grass.
Nice can too although white text on yellow background is a bit tough on my rheumy old eyes.


----------



## rich p (23 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I'm at my sisters place - which also explains the glassware, although I think it's quite cool. Are you allowed to nick glasses from the rellies?


It could be deemed insensitive if it belongs to your niece. But you must wrestle with your conscience, my son.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I'm at my sisters place - which also explains the glassware, although I think it's quite cool. *Are you allowed to nick glasses from the rellies?*


Bien sur.
Stop glugging so quickly DP - we can't keep up! (Well, I can't anyway...)


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Bien sur.
> Stop glugging so quickly DP - we can't keep up! (Well, I can't anyway...)


I'm saying nuffink


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> A pre-pub snifter of Beavertown Quelle. A dry hopped saison. Not a bad drop with a hint of lime and grass.
> Nice can too although white text on yellow background is a bit tough on my rheumy old eyes.
> View attachment 113706


I like how the artist has captured the moment of horror when seeing one of @Crackle's beer pours

edit - nice clear pic of your bulbs in the pot, not so good of the beer in the foreground


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Dec 2015)

Sorachi Ace hopped Saison from M&S. Lovely crisp citrus beer with a sharp zesty finish. Yumtus.


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Dec 2015)

Merry X-Moose (Purple Moose Brewery, 5.0%)





Another festive beer from Wales. This is an odd one - it's quite chocolatey/smoky, but the flavours don't come across that intensely, at least not on this sampling. It's nice, but I'd prefer something a bit more forcefully cakey and rich in a Christmas beer, myself. One point worthy of note is that it's very lightly carbonated, making it a safe pour for even the most impatient of drinkers.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## srw (23 Dec 2015)

Wetherspoons at lunchtime, for leaving drinks for a colleague and a good gossip with a different colleague.

I had a few "Christmas Cracker" from some brewer or other. It was strong, sweet and rather good. And at 6% the first pint rather wrecked the afternoon - so it was probably a good thing I had a few more than the first. At some stage that beer ran out, so I was forced to move on to somethig else. No idea what, but at that stage frankly I didn't care.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Sorachi Ace hopped Saison from M&S. Lovely crisp citrus beer with a sharp zesty finish. Yumtus.
> 
> View attachment 113714


Only needs an aubergine to accompany the aubergiste, and we would have a full hand of middle class accoutrements in that photo...olive oil, fancy salt grinder, induction hob, ghostly images of items Alessi begin to float through if one stares long enough. Lacks the down to earthness of hyacinth bulbs juxtaposed by a Feininger poster though. Probably an Andreas...could be a Lyonel I suppose, given the cultured individual who posted the snap.


----------



## Crackle (23 Dec 2015)

Plum porter. Smells of plums too. Quite pleasant, quite a light porter, not super complex, bitter aftertaste but all in all, nay bad.

And I will no longer be responding to head jokes, you can all laugh amongst yourselves: Pah!


----------



## Aperitif (24 Dec 2015)

Crackle said:


> Plum porter. Smells of plums too. Quite pleasant, quite a light porter, not super complex, bitter aftertaste but all in all, nay bad.
> 
> And I will no longer be responding to head jokes, you can all laugh amongst yourselves: Pah!


I agree, Crackle - no more head jokes...more utensilania though; a Sabatier knife on a manky chopping board, with toff's nosh elegantly presented in black crockery with red detailing...very Chinese. Pleased also that you carefully arranged the cappage to give Marmion another seasonal thrill. Ah, the tales of heads...
Beer looks far too nice. Titanic goes down a treat.


----------



## srw (24 Dec 2015)

srw said:


> Wetherspoons at lunchtime, for leaving drinks for a colleague and a good gossip with a different colleague.
> 
> I had a few "Christmas Cracker" from some brewer or other. It was strong, sweet and rather good. And at 6% the first pint rather wrecked the afternoon - so it was probably a good thing I had a few more than the first. At some stage that beer ran out, so I was forced to move on to somethig else. No idea what, but at that stage frankly I didn't care.


Christmas Cracker was probably from Wood's of Craven Arms in Shropshire. I've had one or two of their other brews, and they're reliably good.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Pleased also that you carefully arranged the cappage to give Marmion another seasonal thrill.



His tardiness (only to be expected , really) was noted. He cares not a jot; he's a freestyler. 

Probably paying too much attention to his lad* pouring the beer to see if he can learn how to do it properly himself.

*there is no way that he poured that himself and must have got his son to do it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> His tardiness (only to be expected , really) was noted. He cares not a jot; he's a freestyler.
> 
> Probably paying too much attention to his lad* pouring the beer to see if he can learn how to do it properly himself.
> 
> *there is no way that he poured that himself and must have got his son to do it.



Or the dog, the hound pours a better beer.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Or the dog, the hound pours a better beer.


Pal ale a speciality. Crax often beats the dog at cards though - he doesn't win a lot.


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Pal ale a speciality. Crax often beats the dog at cards though - he doesn't win a lot.


If only he could slowdown a little, perhaps paws for thought, he might Cesar the initiative again, or perhaps bonio up a little on winning hands.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Dec 2015)

Where's that gif...


----------



## Aperitif (24 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Where's that gif...


Don't. You'll only setter precedent...


----------



## Aperitif (24 Dec 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> If only he could slowdown a little, perhaps paws for thought, he might Cesar the initiative again, or perhaps bonio up a little on winning hands.


JtM - it's 'the ale that dogs the wag' - Stop now! 

"Yes" says Mrs M


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> JtM - it's 'the ale that dogs the wag' - Stop now!


I'm getting a bit angry that you're closed the (labra)door on puns now, which reminds me of my new years resolution to curb dis-temper of mine. As for Mrs M, I fear that if she started reading this thread, she'd get so lost that it would be difficult to retriever from it, which would be terrier-ble, as we kennel agree.


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Don't. You'll only setter precedent...


Ha! I-rish.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Dec 2015)

Beer, hello...


----------



## Aperitif (24 Dec 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Ha! I-rish.



Ha! Tzu Shih.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Beer, hello...


Minature Welsh Nobber


----------



## Crackle (24 Dec 2015)

Jeez…… .


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Beer, hello...


Quite right - I had a cursory look for the "Christmas Cracker" mentioned earlier, and it could be from Woods, Wickwar, Tetley, Spitting Feathers, Leyden or Wye Valley (the latter a @Fnaar friendly "Dorothy Goodbody's Christmas Cracker" no less) among others. To say it's a popular name for festive seasonals would be a bit of an understatement.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Dec 2015)

Crackle said:


> Jeez…… .


Pah for the course.
IT IS ALL YOUR FAULT BECAUse you let yore dog pour your beer...


----------



## Crackle (24 Dec 2015)

He can get his own beer





and you should all stop drinking this 






Meanwhile, my local beer shop was out of everything I was going to buy. I left it a day late it seems, now I'm hoping my Xmas list delivers.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Dec 2015)

Merry Christmas to dog lovers everywhere. 'King Goblin...strong, malty today, but nothing too special. Pleasant and tasteful with an unexciting nose (and that's just Crackle's dog). Says on the back of the bottle 'return for refund'.
I'll empty it first, shall I? 




Wishing you all splendid health, and, among the malt easers in 2016, the odd rye smile. 
To close, here's a picture of Rich in full celebration mode...be good!


----------



## User169 (24 Dec 2015)

A raid on M&S today. Sierra Nevada Torpedo.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Dec 2015)

^ Complete with 'Jus de Crac' - *like*  (That tablecloth is nice - reminds me of a card I made last year...)


----------



## Crackle (24 Dec 2015)

A lively pour this one, bottle conditioned. Rye, Wheat and Oats. Initially smelt and tasted really hoppy and not like a stout but I think I'd overcooled it and as it's warmed the hoppiness has gone and a vanilla smoothness has come through.

Merry Xmas beer peeps (We started tonight being as there's a strong Germanic influence in our household).


----------



## User169 (24 Dec 2015)

Lagunitas IPA. Another brewery that did a deal this year - this time with Heineken.

Lovely biscuity malt to cut the hops. 

IPA glass Christmas pressy!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Dec 2015)

Crackle said:


> A lively pour this one


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Dec 2015)

Crackle said:


> .



And WTF is that contraption? Candles and arse-spanking paddles? 50 Shades of Crax.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Dec 2015)

Crackle said:


> A lively pour this one, bottle conditioned. Rye, Wheat and Oats. Initially smelt and tasted really hoppy and not like a stout but I think I'd overcooled it and as it's warmed the hoppiness has gone and a vanilla smoothness has come through.
> 
> Merry Xmas beer peeps (We started tonight being as there's a strong Germanic influence in our household).


Nice photo, big head.


----------



## Crackle (24 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> And WTF is that contraption? Candles and arse-spanking paddles? 50 Shades of Crax.


A peculiar German (maybe European, I don't know) contraption, that spins all the usual nativity characters at a rate which would cause nausea in the hardiest fairground rider; well until the candles burn down.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 113796







One of last year's ideas...'tablecloth card'


----------



## rich p (24 Dec 2015)

Foolishly* for a lightweight like me, I had a bottle of Late Knights Morning Glory after 'work'. An unusally nice bottled bitter. Followed by a couple of those draught bitters in the Zoo (a local boozer full of animals), which don't name the brewer. Dunno if they're smallish suppliers to different pubs or big suppliers hiding their identity.
It was a tolerably good English trad bitter.

*Meaning I'll need a nap before heading out to the Cleveland for some Harveys later. I may not wake up for Santa's visit.


----------



## rich p (24 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> View attachment 113799
> 
> One of last year's ideas...'tablecloth card'


Class. You're in the wrong game teef


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Dec 2015)

The 1st of this evening's offerings


----------



## rich p (24 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> The 1st of this evening's offerings


NZ Hopfen Weisse?
I assume the NZ is shorthand for Nazi?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> NZ Hopfen Weisse?
> I assume the NZ is shorthand for Nazi?


NobberZ


----------



## srw (24 Dec 2015)

Crackle said:


> A peculiar German (maybe European, I don't know) contraption, that spins all the usual nativity characters at a rate which would cause nausea in the hardiest fairground rider; well until the candles burn down.


....or until something gets in the mechanism, the rotation stops and the paddles singe.

My parents were in Germany for a few years in the late 60s, and we had a lot of German-influenced Christmas things. Including candles burning on the Christmas Tree.


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Dec 2015)

Crackle said:


> A lively pour this one...







He's back!

As for Mrs M and I, we're resisting breaking into the beer we've put away for our boxing day guests. Merry Christmas everyone, and thank you for your bibulous discourse this year.


----------



## smutchin (24 Dec 2015)

Late Christmas present for my sis. The girl doesn't know she's born...





(That's a 750ml bottle. I'm not a cheapskate!)

Late Christmas present to myself. I'm worth it...





(Imperial stout aged for 9 months in bourbon barrels. 12% abv)

Some tinnies for the boy. Kind of wish I'd checked the abv first...





(7.4%, if you were wondering)

Warming up for midnight mass...





(NB not really - I haven't been to midnight mass for 25 years)

Happy Christmas, you bunch of feckin' pissheads!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Dec 2015)

The Late Knight looks a bit like Tom Petty I rec.


----------



## rich p (24 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The Late Knight looks a bit like Tom Petty I rec.
> 
> View attachment 113825
> View attachment 113826


My nephew's name is Tom Petty, as it happens. Carry on.

Just had a Stone Brewing Co Thunderstruck IPA.
At the risk of being deemed derivative...

...very nice.


----------



## rich p (25 Dec 2015)

Happy Christmas, to all you fellow topers


----------



## rich p (25 Dec 2015)

Hey DP , my lovely boy Haas bought a crate of DeMo! And the elegant glass. My cup runneth over, not literally


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Dec 2015)

Christmas beer gift from my mum and dad, remarkably decent effort. Even more remarkable in that my brother was in charge of getting them and he thinks anything that is not Magners is not worth drinking


----------



## theclaud (25 Dec 2015)

Otley O9, Bristol Independence and Tiny Rebel Cwtch in the boozer. And these under the tree!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Dec 2015)

theclaud said:


> Otley O9, Bristol Independence and Tiny Rebel Cwtch in the boozer. And these under the tree!
> View attachment 113877
> View attachment 113878


I was on the Adnams Southwold webpage today (I cannae remember how I ended up there as I am sure I started off searching for something that had nothing to do with beer!) and was wondering if they were any good. Now I'll find out from your comprehensive poncey review.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Dec 2015)

User said:


> Sufficiently good that people ride from London to Southwold, just for a pint of Ghostship.


Is Southwold a place? I didnae know that.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Last night's Secret Santa gift from a works do I was invited to...
> View attachment 113543



Bust this mofo open, it's actually pretty decent stuff.


----------



## Donger (25 Dec 2015)

I don't recommend this stuff, which tastes how it sounds (unless you speak French and pronounce it correctly, which takes all the fun out of it):


----------



## vernon (25 Dec 2015)

A post prandial Flying Dog Juniper IPA. Mildly astringent and palate cleansing tipple with the lightest of hints of juniper berries and Iime. Definitely one to add to the shopping list.


----------



## srw (25 Dec 2015)

theclaud said:


> Otley O9, Bristol Independence and Tiny Rebel Cwtch in the boozer. And these under the tree!
> View attachment 113877
> View attachment 113878


Does "innovation", by any chance, mean "brewed with any old crap and so much American hop you don't notice how bad it is"?


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Dec 2015)

Fursty Ferret (Badger, 4.4%)




At a mere 20 odd percent on ratebeer, you'd be forgiven for thinking that this is a shocker, but I think it's a decent, malty bitter. A bit of biscuit, then caramel/toffee, almost marzipan towards the end, and a little hop into a bitter finish. Nothing to make you leap up and down with joy, but you'd not be disappointed to get a pint of it, I reckon.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## User169 (25 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> Hey DP , my lovely boy Haas bought a crate of DeMo! And the elegant glass. My cup runneth over, not literally



Whats in the glass Rich?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Dec 2015)

Late gift, couple of beer books, the Skittles is an upgrade to a paperback already in the library, the other is a nice glossy introduction to euro beers, he just gives facts, there's no opinion on what he thinks of any of them, nice volume though.


----------



## User169 (25 Dec 2015)

Abbey Rye - a winter ale from Wiper and True.

Lovely marmelade aroma and flavour. First beer from this brewery for me and very impressed.

[The blurb their website tells me this brew was made with a traditional live yeast. As opposed to brewing with that new-fangled dead yeast?]


----------



## User169 (25 Dec 2015)

Ten Fidy from Oskar Blues. A proper American diabetes inducing imperial stout.


----------



## theclaud (25 Dec 2015)

srw said:


> Does "innovation", by any chance, mean "brewed with any old crap and so much American hop you don't notice how bad it is"?




Not tried that one yet. The pink/red cap is a hopaliciously Mosaic-tastic single hop affair. Did I mention that it's hoppy? You'd hate it. But then, luckily, it's mine!


----------



## rich p (26 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Late gift, couple of beer books, the Skittles is an upgrade to a paperback already in the library, the other is a nice glossy introduction to euro beers, he just gives facts, there's no opinion on what he thinks of any of them, nice volume though.
> 
> View attachment 113896


I used to avidly read Richard Boston's beer column in Saturday's Grauniad back in the early 70s. He was a great character.


----------



## GM (26 Dec 2015)

Our little pre-lunch drink yesterday, very nice too even the bottle of Coke on the right ..........


----------



## User169 (26 Dec 2015)

thegreenman said:


> View attachment 113907



Cuvee Delphine! My favourite.


----------



## Crackle (26 Dec 2015)

I forget. Not bad in an average way and the cap is tipping a cocked hat to Marmion.






Flat as a flat thing on flat day. Slightly phlegmy but not much going on.

And I can't decide what to have next....






Sadly Father Xmas did not bring me any other beers.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Dec 2015)

Crackle said:


> I forget. Not bad in an average way and the cap is tipping a cocked hat to Marmion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Flat and phlegmy, not much by way of recommendation, Crax.


----------



## Crackle (26 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Flat and phlegmy, not much by way of recommendation, Crax.


I won't be buying it again, unless I forget, which I have in the past, so in fact I might buy it again but I definitely can't recommend it.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Dec 2015)

Mmmm this is a nice crisp refreshing beer.
Found it in the fridge ..son in laws xmas drink. Nice find lol


----------



## rich p (26 Dec 2015)

I think that was the Fresh Hop but he'd bought an assorted box of 18 and my faculties were diminishing as the day wore on. I won't rate them or elaborate with purple prose but here's some pics of some of the day of shame...


----------



## Aperitif (26 Dec 2015)

Lovely photo collection. Beer for those that are 'Aarde' enough...Rich P - the dyke devil, holding back the Netherland's flood...valliant effort. I haven't had a beer for days.


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Dec 2015)

Phew

Boxing day





Delicious limey happiness

One can get tired of champagne


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Dec 2015)

And now Manchester Skyline

One of my favourites





This is a nice bitter beer with a traditional sulphury thing going on.


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Dec 2015)

Meant to mention it on the day itself, but as designated driver on Christmas Day, I was lucky enough to have a bottle of Bit
Burger Drive (0.0%, the label says). For an alkoholfrei, it's not bad at all, and rather better than drinking coke all night. I think it does a decent impression of the taste of the full alcohol Bit Burger, and has less of the chemically metallicness than most low or no alcohol brews. 

Worth trying, if you're driving.

Mrs M says: "Mmm, wine.".


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Dec 2015)

Good Old Boy, menched before, yumtus stuff.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Dec 2015)

A strange thing has happened. I is all beered out. I am currently drinking wine. All my clothing also seems to have shrunk.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> A strange thing has happened. I is all beered out. I am currently drinking wine. All my clothing also seems to have shrunk.



Feck off then loser.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Bust this mofo open, it's actually pretty decent stuff.



Horrid today, flat and phlegmy...


----------



## Crackle (26 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Horrid today, fat and phlegmy...


Marmion at Xmas.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Dec 2015)

Crackle said:


> Marmion at Xmas.


Me every fecking day. 

I found an old badge today which reminded me of you...


----------



## User169 (26 Dec 2015)

Turkish cornershop in N London seems to have spotted where the market is. Kernel, Firestone Walker, Five Points and a limited edition Brewdog in its own little box. I also bagged a Mikkeller.


----------



## vernon (26 Dec 2015)

A can of Beavertown 8 Ball Rye IPA.

The perfect palate cleanser after a monumental Boxing Day fryup. Nice sharp taste and aftertaste. If I can find the energy to walk to the fridge I'll have a Neck Oil chaser.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Dec 2015)

User said:


> Cresta? We know a song about that
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/8Xi_xvpm4UI



I always thought they were the less funny rocky younger brothers of Victoria Wood.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Feck off then loser.


It's ok, I have finished all the available wine and am now back on the beer - I'd take a pic if I could fecking remember where my phone is; spoke to my mate on it earlier and told him I'd send a text tonight to confirm when I'd meet him in Edinburgh tomorrow and now I cannae find the bloody thing. He's over from Australia as well...I'm sure we'll find each other somehow.


----------



## User169 (26 Dec 2015)

Five Points outta my old manor, Hackney. I like this - not as citrusy as some, but has a lovely dank note.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> It's ok, I have finished all the available wine and am now back on the beer - I'd take a pic if I could fecking remember where my phone is; spoke to my mate on it earlier and told him I'd send a text tonight to confirm when I'd meet him in Edinburgh tomorrow and now I cannae find the bloody thing. He's over from Australia as well...I'm sure we'll find each other somehow.



Pop out to a neighbours and ring yourself....full proof..


----------



## rich p (26 Dec 2015)

meta lon said:


> Pop out to a neighbours and ring yourself....full proof..


fool proof, meta. Never a truer word written...


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Dec 2015)

Unicorn Black (Robinsons, 4.1% abv)




A lovely, treacley, malty aroma leads to a taste that's initially all chocolate and toffee, with smoky notes and a prickly hop bitterness coming through, and the latter staying into the aftertaste.It seems very slightly thin at times (compared to the rich fruit of Guiness' fabulous West Indies Porter, for example), but it's a nice, tasty stout, well worth trying.

Mrs M says: "Very nice." (and then sings the praises of stout as a style of beer).


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Dec 2015)

I have found my phone. It was next to my wallet. Nae wonder I couldnae find it.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Dec 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Unicorn Black (Robinsons, 4.1% abv)
> View attachment 113986
> 
> A lovely, treacley, malty aroma leads to a taste that's initially all chocolate and toffee, with smoky notes and a prickly hop bitterness coming through, and the latter staying into the aftertaste.It seems very slightly thin at times (compared to the rich fruit of Guiness' fabulous West Indies Porter, for example), but it's a nice, tasty stout, well worth trying.
> ...


Almost perfect photograph, JtM. Going to have to question the plug tops though; - they deserved to be matching, or out of shot.
Mrs M is beginning to appreciate her beer as she likes her husband it seems. Excellent news for all concerned - especially us.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Five Points outta my old manor, Hackney. I like this - not as citrusy as some, but has a lovely dank note.
> 
> View attachment 113974


Kermit makes a bid for freedom from the oven


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Dec 2015)

I am just off to Murrayfield for the Edinburgh v Glasgow rugby, my beer will possibly be limited to what ever standard fare they have at the rail station and the stadium. But I hope to squeeze in a few better beers en route and afterwards if possible.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Dec 2015)

Tennents then...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Tennents then...


Caley Best might be an option. Currently on the world's busiest train, one hour of standing...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> Caley Best might be an option. Currently on the world's busiest train, one hour of standing...



Didn't know they had Chilton Railways up there.

I'm off to buy some beer, M&S here I come...


----------



## User169 (27 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> Kermit makes a bid for freedom from the oven



Took me bloody ages to work out what they are!


----------



## Aperitif (27 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Didn't know they had Chilton Railways up there.
> 
> I'm off to buy some beer, M&S here I come...


Bargains there. 3 for sick squid x 2 then 25% discount on gottled geer/wines etc My beer from there today was pants. And socks.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Dec 2015)

￼Red Kite from Vale Brewery, excellent bitter, malt and hops in all the right places.


----------



## smutchin (27 Dec 2015)

Hmmm. It's good but... Lurking in there somewhere is a very decent imperial stout but the bourbon flavour is too dominant. You could probably get the same effect much more cheaply by depth-charging a shot of JD in your Guinness.

The Magic Rock Cannonball IPA on the other hand was superb, went down a treat. Wish I'd spent the £15 on another five cans of that instead.


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Dec 2015)

smutchin said:


> View attachment 114041
> 
> 
> Hmmm. It's good but... Lurking in there somewhere is a very decent imperial stout but the bourbon flavour is too dominant. You could probably get the same effect much more cheaply by depth-charging a shot of JD in your Guinness.


Whisky/rum/beer mash ups are never very nice.

Fact


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Dec 2015)

Ever wanted a concise definition of the word 'meh'? It's the feeling one gets on drinking a pint of this:




Meh


----------



## srw (27 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> ￼Red Kite from Vale Brewery, excellent bitter, malt and hops in all the right places.
> 
> View attachment 114040


I did some shopping in Wendover's Budgens earlier today. Nothing from the Vale Brewery, but I did find several shelves full of beer from the Chiltern Brewery. I had their Three hundreds Dark Old Ale earlier - a very moreish, well-balanced strong bitter. At some stage I've got bottles of Bodger's Barley Wine and Lord-Lieutenant's Cream Porter to investigate.

But for now I've gone south, and opened up the Old Man from the Long Man brewery in Sussex. It's a touch hoppier than the Bucks beer, but it's very good given a relatively benign 4.3% alcohol. Goes very well with home-made pork scratchings, too.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Dec 2015)

Oh this is yumtus, it's got a great malty flavour and then a hoppy taste kind of creeps in and takes over. Good stuff.





Hob needs a wipe, soz.


----------



## User169 (27 Dec 2015)

Lip up fatty!


----------



## smutchin (27 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Oh this is yumtus, it's got a great malty flavour and then a hoppy taste kind of creeps in and takes over. Good stuff.



Definitely my favourite of the M&S single hop beers. Good call.


----------



## smutchin (27 Dec 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> Whisky/rum/beer mash ups are never very nice.
> 
> Fact



I liked it, I just wondered what was the point of it...

Oh Christ, I'm having existential angst about barrel-aged imperial stouts. I shall have to hand back my membership card to hipster club.


----------



## User169 (27 Dec 2015)

When in that Lndon...


----------



## rich p (27 Dec 2015)

My young brewing chum tells me that somebody is making a whisky, aged in beer barrels. The world's gawn mad.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Dec 2015)

End* the night on a classic.






*maybe...


----------



## vernon (27 Dec 2015)

Rounding off the day with a Flying Dog Bonzo imperial porter.

Rich, dark and heavy - just like me... with a nail to the bed 9.2% alcohol content. Sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## User169 (27 Dec 2015)

Got the fire brigade on standby for any crax incidents....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Got the fire brigade on standby for any crax incidents....
> 
> View attachment 114078



We had this lot earlier although we were having between-battle tea at this point rather than beer related episodes.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Dec 2015)

^ Helmet's slack, ballista is even slacker. Looks like you had an early knight, threeliegesmcginty.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Dec 2015)

I drank a beer yesterday, which was quite bitter, actually looked alright - lacked any fragrance of note, and, despite pressing my 'turbo-Crackle' button, would not produce a bubble...there would be more head on the corpse of Alfredo Garcia. Strong, bitter finish. (that's my report - not the beer).



As it's Christmas, and you're all dossing around, there is a relic in the above photo. (Nope, not my reflection) 
Take a look at the 'Marmioniser' (trans: cheap bottle opener) - it is an original captured by my Dad, fifty years ago.



He obtained it from The Queen Mary, where we went on a Christmas Cruise to The Canary Islands, thanks to him winning a prize offered in the News of the World. Wholesome Sunday fare, offered by erstwhile reporters whose punchline was invariably " I made an excuse and left" (The paper went downhill when they started staying...) 
Max Wall, The Applejacks - maybe Peters and Lee. I'm sure I could have found a beer or two to photograph: the only tricky bit would have been positioning the camera - a box brownie about the size of a box of Daz.
Fast forward to 2015 and it has been nearly as warm as Las Palmas. ..perfect!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Dec 2015)

Aperitif said:


> I drank a beer yesterday, which was quite bitter, actually looked alright - lacked any fragrance of note, and, despite pressing my 'turbo-Crackle' button, would not produce a bubble...there would be more head on the corpse of Alfredo Garcia. Strong, bitter finish. (that's my report - not the beer).
> View attachment 114089
> As it's Christmas, and you're all dossing around, there is a relic in the above photo. (Nope, not my reflection)
> Take a look at the 'Marmioniser' (trans: cheap bottle opener) - it is an original captured by my Dad, fifty years ago.
> ...



Tanks for that, teef. Good exhibition too, wasn't it?


----------



## srw (28 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> When in that Lndon...
> 
> View attachment 114063


Go for a bike ride. 

I've just looked at the beer list for All Bar One Shad Thames. I may have to drink wine.


----------



## theclaud (28 Dec 2015)

srw said:


> Go for a bike ride.
> 
> I've just looked at the beer list for All Bar One Shad Thames. I may have to drink wine.


Nonsense. As I recall, there's a passably hoppy keg beer that gets you agreeably mullered. No need for extreme measures, unless you are some fuddy-duddy who can't handle.the hops.


----------



## rich p (28 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> I think that was the Fresh Hop but he'd bought an assorted box of 18 and my faculties were diminishing as the day wore on. I won't rate them or elaborate with purple prose but here's some pics of some of the day of shame...
> View attachment 113952
> View attachment 113953
> View attachment 113954


Hey @Delftse Post !
Did you see this?
Any new ones to you there?


----------



## User169 (28 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> Hey @Delftse Post !
> Did you see this?
> Any new ones to you there?



I think I've tried them all except the Hemel en Aarde Bourbon. Mout en Mocca is my favourite of that lot - one of the best coffee stouts I know without having to spend silly money.


----------



## vernon (28 Dec 2015)

A Worthington White Shield is setting me up for this afternoon's fryup.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Dec 2015)

And for me it's an American hopped weize called Amish Mash.

A mishmash though it is, definitely a white bier & definitely hoppy it's lush.

Grapefruit galore. Has beer marmalade been invented yet? 

I can ßee myself having a few of these!

Here it is, complete with auto focus fail:


----------



## rich p (28 Dec 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> And for me it's an American hopped weize called Amish Mash.
> 
> A mishmash though it is, definitely a white bier & definitely hoppy it's lush.
> 
> ...


Perfectly in focus, Mossy. It's your eyes that are out of sync


----------



## theclaud (28 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> Perfectly in focus, Mossy. It's your eyes that are out of sync


Good of you to wade in, as the Beer Thread's resident photography expert.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Dec 2015)

I think my phone's camera saw the kettle first and tried to drop some kind of subliminal message but I resisted it's call and decided to reach a state where the writing on the pump clip becomes readable


----------



## Aperitif (28 Dec 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Tanks for that, teef. Good exhibition too, wasn't it?


Absolutely. Made 'Goings to Brum' a perfect experience.... (The tank is part of a whole heap of accumulated, meaningful spoils of war...)


----------



## Aperitif (28 Dec 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> I think my phone's camera saw the kettle first and tried to drop some kind of subliminal message but I resisted it's call and decided to reach a state where the writing on the pump clip becomes readable


...until the beer makes it unreadable again. Nice touch - the Germanic typography too. 


> I can ßee myself having a few of these!


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Dec 2015)

No


Aperitif said:


> ...until the beer makes it unreadable again. Nice touch - the Germanic typography too.


No! The beer iß definitely bringing everything into focuß


----------



## Aperitif (28 Dec 2015)

Anyway, a return to the dark arts of drinkology, with a beer from Messrs. Moorhouse - Burnley...wherever that may be. Yorkshire? Lincolnshire? I remember they had a football team once, but sold their kit to West Ham iirc.
Anyway, I digress (there's a first time for everything) and today's libation is a 'Black Cat Reserve'. Paws nice (and that's just the beer) Good scent, full and rich enough, though probably a little too cold to get the best from this brew. I can imagine this as a session beer - nice flavour without excessive bitterness, overlaid with a sensible choc taste, leaving a dry malty finish on la langue de ce chat ici. 5.0% ABV. Just right...500ml serving too...mcginty style value for money!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Dec 2015)

Just off to the local pub to watch Hibs hopefully thrash Rangers; I shall have the choice of Tennents Lager, Carling Lager, Carlsberg Lager or Stella Artois lager. It had better be a f*cking awesome game of fitba!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Dec 2015)

Pish result, pisher lager


----------



## Crackle (28 Dec 2015)

Just gotten around to this. Pretty good, lots of flavoury flavour, goes nicely with the evening etc....


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Dec 2015)

srw said:


> ... I may have to drink wine.


----------



## srw (28 Dec 2015)

theclaud said:


> Nonsense. As I recall, there's a passably hoppy keg beer that gets you agreeably mullered. No need for extreme measures, unless you are some fuddy-duddy who can't handle.the hops.


You will be glad to read that despite your admonition to @User no piss-taking was required. I had the aforementioned hoppy keg beer - Sierra Nevada Pale Ale - which was less hoppy than I remembered, possibly because the fridge temperature was only a couple of degrees above freezing. My mouth now feels dry, as if I've been chewing raw hops.


----------



## gavgav (28 Dec 2015)

A pint of Sunshine from Monty's brewery for me this evening, to celebrate a good win for the mighty Shrews at Crewe today


----------



## Crackle (28 Dec 2015)

Bit of a Mossy shot, not sure what went wrong, I'm sure Rich can tell me.

Very nice, hints of midges and mountains with a smell of heather sweetness. Poured with a snowy cap which blew away rapidly leaving a fine rime, so it could actually be a Cairngorms brewed bitter, just needs a bit more unpredictability and bleakness.


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Dec 2015)

Crackle said:


> Bit of a Mossy shot, not sure what went wrong, I'm sure Rich can tell me.


I think it's that you were skateboarding past (at some speed too, by the looks of things) at the time. The Boots sticker on this would say something like "Curb your inherent gnarliness, Dude."

Moonraker (J.W. Lees, 6.5% abv)




I managed, somehow, to take this picture through my tears, having discovered No.1 son pouring himself a pint of West Indies Porter - I'm not sure we can sustain a household of three drinkers with a taste for the good stuff.

Anyroad, this is the sort of rich, dark beer that people should be drinking at this time of year. Toffee-ish, darkly fruity, and with a hint of smoke and a prickle of hops in the finish. The sort of thing one would, ideally, drink by a roaring fire.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Dec 2015)

Ah, found it - must have fallen off in the envelope.


----------



## vernon (28 Dec 2015)

This afternoon's/early evening's beers,






Two Beavertown products - Neck Oil and Gamma Ray. They've been, along with a couple of other Beavertown brews, the most enjoyable canned beers that I've ever had the pleasure of drinking. I've my son to thank for the introduction.

Wold Gold from the Wold Top Brewery near Driffield is a nice session blonde beer best enjoyed at the folk festival held at the brewery in the summer. Lightly flavoured and summery.

Yorkshire IPA, brewed eight or so miles away in Pool in Wharfedale was the perfect accompaniment to today's fry up. The hoppiness fights its way to an equal footing with the seasonings in the sausages and black pudding yet retreats to allow the savouring of the egg and chip butties without distraction.

A nigh on perfect dining and drinking experience at Chateau Levy.


----------



## srw (28 Dec 2015)

I've nearly finished my autumn and Christmas purchases - I feel a sabbatical coming on....

Last night I had the (2013) "Noel" Christmas beer from some brewery or other in Sussex - nice, but not memorable.

Tonight I knocked off the Lord-Lieutenants cream porter, which could have done with being cellared. So I "cellared" the next two (i.e. half an hour in the fridge) and they were much better for it. First, the 8% bodger's barley wine. A delicious local brew with perhaps a _smidgen_ too much alcoholly fruity notes on the nose. And second, the 10.5% (2013) imperial stout by Dark Star. Wow. Concentrated, rich, bitter-sweet.

I've just got an espresso beer left in the house, a couple of 2015 Fuller's vintage ales in the flat, and I suspect I may get a pint or two in Bath.


----------



## User169 (28 Dec 2015)

Ferry beer. Nice, but these Kernel pale ales are all much of a muchness.


----------



## rich p (29 Dec 2015)

I went to a neighbour's prenuptial drinks do tonight. They only had prosecco or lager FFS.
I'm livin' in the wrong 'hood


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Dec 2015)

Boozer up the road last night, busy as freak, most of the beer was gone by the time I got there, only thing left was Wadworth Old Timer or 6X, went for the Old Timer, it was OK, decent strongish ale. No pics.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Dec 2015)

I am never ever ever drinking again


----------



## Crackle (29 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> I'm livin' in the wrong 'hood


You iz needin somewhere more down with the kidz innit, with more sit off's.


----------



## rich p (29 Dec 2015)

User13710 said:


> Unlike some people . I recommend a move west.


It's probable that out west they wouldn't have had the prosecco on offer!


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Dec 2015)

May I be excused on the grounds that I am in a jerk chicken place?


----------



## nickyboy (29 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> I went to a neighbour's prenuptial drinks do tonight. They only had prosecco or lager FFS.
> I'm livin' in the wrong 'hood



Straight Outta East Sussex


----------



## rich p (29 Dec 2015)

Back to work tomorrow so I need to start early. Rushed the pour for an @Crackle head result.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> Back to work tomorrow so I need to start early. Rushed the pour for an @Crackle head result.
> View attachment 114274



Good to see you having a Rochefort lite as it's school tomoz.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Dec 2015)

Crax everywhere in that photo, Rich. The beer, the table, the balletic dance couple on the wall. The ladie's nose is definitely reaching for a sniff of your beer though...Pleasant red action giving a seasonal thrust to the composition. 8/10


----------



## User169 (29 Dec 2015)

Picked this up today. A wild saison from the US with a nice looking bottle. To be put away for a special occasion.


----------



## rich p (29 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> I am never ever ever drinking again


Are you back on the teat yet?


----------



## Aperitif (29 Dec 2015)

Well, I ventured into work today. The telephone was as noisy as one of John Cage's finest...deafening. That's it until the New Ears. I could have adjourned to Camden's Daughter but I need my athletic...no, cancel that, my aesthetic skills tonight. Just dealing with a swift 'white beer'. I can only hope the drawing paper tint is better than the 'weisse' here...'Franziskaner Weissbier' - with a pic of Rich - 5.0%, with the Leffe-like aroma. Ok for a present...and for now.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> Are you back on the teat yet?


Even looking at pics of beer on this thread is giving me the shudders.


----------



## Crackle (29 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> Back to work tomorrow so I need to start early. Rushed the pour for an @Crackle head result.



I shall not be drinking any beer from now until New Year and am about to take my annual CC break, so won't be around for any froth gags, so don't bother summoning me!


----------



## rich p (29 Dec 2015)

Crackle said:


> I shall not be drinking any beer from now until New Year and am about to take my annual CC break, so won't be around for any froth gags, so don't bother summoning me!


It was more of an homage Crax. As if I'd take the píss...
Second up is a Brugse Zot, bloody lovely Belgian type beer. Nowt special but right up there.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Dec 2015)

M&S Warwickshire Amber Ale, it's a Purity beer so it should be good, and it is. Hallertau Northern Brewer and Cascade hops with English malts. It's not just any beer, it's yumtus beer.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> Back to work tomorrow so I need to start early. Rushed the pour for an @Crackle head result.
> View attachment 114274


Don't tell me... It's Helen Mirren innit?

Or the queen 

Is it the queen?

Nah. Helen Mirren.

Picture's wonky BTW

Hang on... It's Mrs brown innit?


----------



## Aperitif (29 Dec 2015)

Your M&S posts are making 'beer choice on the high street' a very easy option, threeforsixquidmcginty. 
We'll all miss 'the Crac' - non?
OK that's a "non" then.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Dec 2015)

Schnei Wei T7 nuff said.






Finish on a W&E BIPA, the strong.one, it's a belter!


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Dec 2015)

One of my pet hates is this current fad of calling a beer a Black IPA.

Not to say the beers aren't nice 'cos they are but they simply can't be black and pale at the same time.

Nobbers


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Dec 2015)

_The accompanying radio report to this feature will be broadcast on BBC Radio 4's In Business programme on New Year's Eve at 2030 GMT, and will be repeated on Sunday 3 January at 2130 GMT. It will also be available via the In BusinessBusiness_
_
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-35120401_


----------



## Aperitif (30 Dec 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> _The accompanying radio report to this feature will be broadcast on BBC Radio 4's In Business programme on New Year's Eve at 2030 GMT, and will be repeated on Sunday 3 January at 2130 GMT. It will also be available via the In BusinessBusiness
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-35120401_





> *With beer sales seem to be falling off in the rich world*


Oh really? 
It's true though; CAMRA led the crusade but lacked modern-day clout of pixels and bytes and crowdfunded opposition. 'Hipster' in the 70s was a move used to dance to popular beat combo music du jour..Weather Report or perhaps Santana? Or nod along with Lee Morgan or somesuch artiste, while supping anything which wasn't Red Barrel. Blue Nun ruled, along with lager and lime. The beard action was probably the same - just less pretentious. 
Thank you for posting that, MossBros - immediately one starts stumbling along a memory lane. I do remember going to Ally Pally in a minibus loaded to the gunwales for beer festivals in my er 'formative years'...sigh.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Dec 2015)

In our house, in the 1970s, hipsters were those godawful underpants my mum used to get in Marks'n'Sparks


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Dec 2015)

Never having ventured into it, I was wondering if anyone could confirm if the Tea thread had a similar format as this one: people post pictures of their cups of tea with comments about whether it is nice or not; and whether they also have a @Crackle character who always manages to pour the tea over the top of the cup and it spills into the saucer.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Dec 2015)

Good moanings everyone!

I'm sure everyone has a teacup with crax in it...somewhere.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Dec 2015)

Sorry, forgot the bikkits...




"Down, Crackle!"


----------



## nickyboy (30 Dec 2015)

Out in the Manchester Northern Quarter with a mate last night. Quite a sesh

Pub 1
The Marble Arch. This is the flagship boozer for the Marble Brewery. Fabulous place, Pre-Llandudno ride mini-sesh will be held here. 1 x Manchester Bitter 1 x Chocolate Marble. The Manchester Bitter was a perfect sesh beer. My mate had a pint of Brew 900 which is 9.0% ABV. As the night wore on he came to regret this decision
















Pub 2 Bar Fringe. Specialist Belgian bar. Duvel on draft






Pub 3 Not sure, The George? Anyway it was awful with rubbish beer and a landlady with a recently broken nose

Pub 4 Castle Hotel. 2 x Otley Oxymoron. Great old-fashioned juke box too






Pub 5 57 Thomas Street. Another Marble outlet. So I had 1 x Lagonda IPA. My mate was beginning to suffer a bit by this point. I was just about hanging in there

Pub 6 Can't remember the name, nor what I drank

Pub 7 See comments on Pub 6


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Dec 2015)

Good work nickyboy, sterling effort, we're proud of you lad!


----------



## smutchin (30 Dec 2015)

Lunched at Flat Iron* in Covent Garden yesterday. Splendid steak and chips washed down with a pint of the superb house ale, a "Yorkshire beer" made by Copper Dragon brewery - reminiscent of Tetleys (when it was good) and served in a dimpled jar. No pics, alas. 

They also had a selection of five Beavertown beers. I may have to pay a return visit. Or two. 

*Interesting format, I admire its simplicity - literally the only thing on the menu is steak at £10, plus a choice of side orders and sauces. Ask for your steak rare and it comes undercooked enough to keep a Frenchman happy. There was a wider choice of beers than of main courses.


----------



## User169 (30 Dec 2015)

M&S in that London - too early?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> M&S in that London - too early?
> 
> View attachment 114341



Nah...

Top left, load up.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Dec 2015)

I still have the shudders


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Dec 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Out in the Manchester Northern Quarter with a mate last night. Quite a sesh
> 
> Pub 1
> The Marble Arch. This is the flagship boozer for the Marble Brewery. Fabulous place, Pre-Llandudno ride mini-sesh will be held here. 1 x Manchester Bitter 1 x Chocolate Marble. The Manchester Bitter was a perfect sesh beer. My mate had a pint of Brew 900 which is 9.0% ABV. As the night wore on he came to regret this decision
> ...


How is 57 Thomas Street since the refurb?


----------



## nickyboy (30 Dec 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> How is 57 Thomas Street since the refurb?



I shall preface my comments with the fact that I was about 7 pints in by the time I got there.

It' a nice modern airy bar. Not sure how well it suits the Marble drinking experience. The Marble Arch feels like just the sort of proper boozer you should be drinking quality beer in
I'll give it another try. Maybe I was too pissed


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Dec 2015)

Sounds good. It was proper cramped before


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> Never having ventured into it, I was wondering if anyone could confirm if the Tea thread had a similar format as this one: people post pictures of their cups of tea with comments about whether it is nice or not; and whether they also have a @Crackle character who always manages to pour the tea over the top of the cup and it spills into the saucer.


I am never going into the tea thread now, in case it isn't *exactly* like this.

Can tea have peach notes?


----------



## nickyboy (30 Dec 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> I am never going into the tea thread now, in case it isn't *exactly* like this.
> 
> Can tea have peach notes?



I regularly post tales there of massive sessions in the tea houses of Manchester and China


----------



## nickyboy (30 Dec 2015)

One of the real pleasures of a proper sesh like last night is the gentle trickle of memories the following day.

I've just remembered ordering a round of Jack Daniels shots to celebrate the life of Lemmy. And it seems I put the entire Johnny Cash greatest hits on the juke box


----------



## rich p (30 Dec 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Can tea have peach notes?


The Marble Earl Grey can double up as a beertea interface...
...or summink.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Dec 2015)

Lunchtime snifter, Broadside pour moi and a Badger Glory for Mrs 3BM.


----------



## Crackle (30 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> Never having ventured into it, I was wondering if anyone could confirm if the Tea thread had a similar format as this one: people post pictures of their cups of tea with comments about whether it is nice or not; and whether they also have a @Crackle character who always manages to pour the tea over the top of the cup and it spills into the saucer.


This is why I need a break. To re-build my self-esteem, so cruelly swept away in this thread.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Dec 2015)

Poured with extra head in memory of a fallen hero, so long crax old pal...


----------



## vernon (30 Dec 2015)

Cannonball IPA. A post pie fest bibulation. Nice and hoppy and yet another great partner for pies. Yes the ale is cloudy but not as cloudy as the photo suggests.


----------



## vernon (30 Dec 2015)

Short's Brewing Company's Key Lime Pie. A wonderfully complex ale consumed with many types of pie - its tastes cycled through sharp lime, biscuit and cream depending on the pie being sampled. Not a drink to have regularly but is worthy of further investigation.


----------



## rich p (30 Dec 2015)

Yummy, Saison Dupont. Biscuity and lovely. My sense of smell isn't precise enough to do it justice.
edit - I'm thinking vanilla now!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> edit - I'm thinking vanilla now!


Worth the wait for that comprehensive edit


----------



## rich p (30 Dec 2015)

In the words of the long lost Wirral correspondent, who has gone to find his lost self-esteem...

...pah

p.s. Who knew that he had any to find?


----------



## rich p (30 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> Worth the wait for that comprehensive edit


Anyway, what's a teetotaller like you doing in the Beer thread? Píss off back to the tea or porridge thread.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Dec 2015)

rich p said:


> Anyway, what's a teetotaller like you doing in the Beer thread? Píss off back to the tea or porridge thread.



I managed to pour myself a beer and despite still having the shudders whilst pouring it managed to keep the head to an acceptable level...

It tastes of victory, as Robert Duvall would have said if Apocalypse Now had been about fighting the fear of beer


----------



## Spartak (30 Dec 2015)

The Waitrose Sunrise is brewed by Marstons & was lovely - wish I'd bought more :-)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Dec 2015)

Took a stroll out as it was nice and sunny, fell into the local in the way back for light refreshments, Twelve Days for me, FD Easy IPA for Mrs 3BM, + assorted fizzy drink and crisps for squids. 12D is a dark and heavy beer, really nice stuff and just the thing for a December day, the FD was a nice hoppy IPA, Easy is what it is...


----------



## nickyboy (31 Dec 2015)

I've come to this thread cos I seem to be being castigated on the "What are you doing NYE" thread for being so daring as to go out tonight for a few pints

Piccies will follow from this evening....natch


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Dec 2015)

This is "Snowy" from the in house brewery at The Hop And Cleaver in Newcastle to where I have run away to hide from NYE (which can only be a good thing for the publicans of Tyneside).

There's every possibility I'll be around later but if not, Hoppy New Year to all of you (except @Marmion )


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Dec 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I've come to this thread cos I seem to be being castigated on the "What are you doing NYE" thread for being so daring as to go out tonight for a few pints
> 
> Piccies will follow from this evening....natch



Go out, stay in, who gives a shïte so long as it involves beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Dec 2015)

MossCommuter said:


> Hoppy New Year to all of you (except @Marmion )



It's not his fault he's a miserable jock nobber.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Dec 2015)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Dec 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> One of my favourite films


On now on ITV3


----------



## vernon (31 Dec 2015)

Easy IPA by Flying Dog Brewery, Maryland.

Pretty much of a richness as far as IPAs go, hoppy, citrussy, more-ish.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Dec 2015)

Westie Dub


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Dec 2015)

I am going to be an even bigger nobber after tonight and will be "aff it" for a wee while; so this evening I am having to force myself to empty the contents of the beer fridge, single-handedly. I have a lot of blackness to work my way through. One IPA to start with and then black all the way...


----------



## User169 (31 Dec 2015)

Saison Dupont to kick off. Killepitsch for laterz..


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Dec 2015)

Youngs special this afternoon...bugger...trying to tell wife i only had the one...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Killepitsch for laterz..
> 
> View attachment 114548



I'd never heard of that before, but now (thanks to google) am fully aware. Sounds "interesting"


----------



## User169 (31 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'd never heard of that before, but now (thanks to google) am fully aware. Sounds "interesting"



Me neither. So far as I can tell, it's a Düsseldorf version of jägermeister! It was a pressie from my boss.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Dec 2015)

IPA gone, now kicking off the dark stuff


----------



## User169 (31 Dec 2015)

User said:


> You have done something wrong?



I lent him my Condor steel racer for the summer, so I think it was a genuine gesture of thanks.

Edit: I might not be so thankful tomorrow!


----------



## Crackle (31 Dec 2015)

Marmion said:


> IPA gone, now kicking off the dark stuff


Taken on the ISS, presumably


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Dec 2015)

Crackle said:


> Taken on the ISS, presumably


Taken off the internet


----------



## Aperitif (31 Dec 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Me neither. So far as I can tell, it's a Düsseldorf version of jägermeister! It was a pressie from my boss.


Your boss obviously wants to get you a bit pitsched then!


Crackle said:


> Taken on the pISS, presumably


FTFY
I tinkered with Kernel one last time today...and some assorted others. Finished with a St Stiff Anus - well, I think that's what I had / have. 
Pics will follow at some point. 'Happy New Beer!' all


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Dec 2015)

Next up, a couple of these


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Dec 2015)

The owner of the beer emporium I frequent has just posted this on twitter, the lucky bugger





Even worse, he pointed out he doesnae sell it...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Dec 2015)

Next on the black list, not in any way as black as this pish that the unionist BBC inflict on us as "Scottish" at Hogmany...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Dec 2015)

The cloudwater porter was "ok". Now onto...More Blackness


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Dec 2015)

Your nuts m'lord...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Dec 2015)

A glass of shampoo old sport!






Cappage looks like rich p in a frock and syrup.






Champers thread is thataway --->>>


----------



## User169 (1 Jan 2016)

Happy New Year, beer peeps. It's Kernel o'clock here. It also appears to be spring - the daffs are very nearly out..


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Jan 2016)

Créme Caramel, brewed in house at the Bridge Tavern, Newcastle

First beer of 2016 is dark, treacle, licorice and cream.

I like it 

And here's some fireworks from the Tyne last neet, wye aye man petal pet, reet canny like (I'm fluent)


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Jan 2016)

East Coast IPA (Greene King, 4%)




Not the aggressively hopped beer one might expect from an "American IPA" - a decent bit of citrus (tangerine?) in the aroma and taste, but more on the level of a golden ale than an ipa. There's also a hint of that "cold tea" flavour someone mentioned about Greene King pales elsewhere in this thread (having read it, I can never seem to untaste it now) but not to the degree of their other pales. Refreshing, and decent, if not groundbreaking.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."

Original XX Stout (Guinness, 4.2%)




I thought I'd tried this before, but it was actually the disappointing "Dublin Porter" that I was thinking of. This is another kettle of fish entirely, the roasty, smoky flavour is there, along with a pleasant chocolatey/caramel sweetness. So much better than the base Guinness stout, if not quite up there with the lovely West Indies Porter. 

Mrs M says: "Very nice."

Both of us say "Happy New Year, beer threaders!"


----------



## nickyboy (1 Jan 2016)

The Oakwood last night. Couple of pints of Robinsons Unicorn. Usually it's just an OK pint but they keep it very well there. Easy drinking to start the evening.

Onto the Moon and Sixpence. Only it isn't the Moon and Sixpence any more. It's the Victoria Lounge. Used to be a rather old-fashioned boozer. Now it's a rather fancy upmarket place where you can buy Bollinger and Hibiki whisky

Couple of pints of a Glossop-brewed beer; Howard Town Wren's Nest bitter. Acceptable, that's about all. The Hibiki was rather good though


----------



## Aperitif (1 Jan 2016)

Yesterday was a possible 'no beer, just a glass of wine in company' day, as quelques amis from Paris were hovering...Gordons was shut, thanks to the poxy impending fireworks and associated barricades, so it was lucky the The Harp was within strumming distance. Room to sit too, and chat with people who have been loyal for 25 years + 
The pub was originally owned by a landlady, who bought it from a small property company - for a pittance. Unusually, this pub was not owned by a brewery, and the landlady wanted to work until she could no longer...
Six years ago, she sold it to Fullers, and now lives in Beckenham. She gave all her artworks and mementoes to the pub, to keep the ambiance of her tenure. Sold for £8.25 million. Erm, a good return on investment, non?
Kernel 'Citra' was on draught....'5C' was a comparison bottle... (ok it was greedy ) Always a bad influence to start as I don't mean to go on, because the next up was 'Jack Black' a dusky IPA - which tasted so damn ordinary...although richly coloured and miles better than my friend Patrick's staple fodder, Guinness.








Nothing like a Jack Black 'n Vernon...
And then there is the ambiance - priceless.








Thinking to walk back toward the river afterward, we were thwarted by an efflorescence of fluorescence...the human size yellow sparklers. " Sorry mate, it's shut" "go back up there and walk...it's shut". Gawd. So, jumped on a Circle Line train to Blackfriars, as I wanted to investigate The Black Friar. Right handy for the Station, this pub has an Arts and Crafts vibe and is Grade II listed property. My first visit and a veritable delight. One to look up...so decorative and extremely comfortable feel. Had a guest beer (Hop Stuff), then a St Stephanus. Nice enough, the well fermented flavour being enough. If only they had just one more pint of Citra for me...








And class decor too...




At the end of 2015 it was raining heavily, but during the last day, London was at its finest, bathed in sun and power.




I hope the sun shines in all of your hearts through 2016..."Cheers"


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Jan 2016)

View attachment 114634


Halyard's slack


----------



## Aperitif (1 Jan 2016)

Yes, Adrian, it was incredibly interesting to sit and look...usually all one can see is shoulder bladery, or perhaps 'North Face'...not the awards and quite interesting mementoes.
Last sketch of 2015 too...as I stood watching the world pour in at The Black Friar. I'll be back...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Jan 2016)

Half a Hook Norton Mild down the other boozer.


----------



## User169 (1 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Half a Hook Norton Mild down the other boozer.


Steady on!


----------



## vernon (1 Jan 2016)

Magic Rock Brewery of Huddersfield's Cannonball IPA. Highly rated by my son and a fry up guest. Rated as normal for IPA by me.


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Jan 2016)

In which Mrs M and I begin the new year too bitter.

I mean, with two bitters (pictures to follow, once dropbox plays ball again).

Lancaster Bomber (Thwaites, 4.4%)




Malty and caramelly, with a bitter hop finish typical of English bitters. It's a bit fleeting, really - not thin by any means, and the flavour is pleasant, but it doesn't linger at all. Would be a great session with this sort of flavour, if it had a lower abv (imo).

Premium (Slater's, 4.4%)




Another nicely balanced bitter, with a bit more complexity in the hops, perhaps, than the Thwaites offering we drank first. This one lingers a little more, and would be our choice of the two.

Mrs M says: "Very nice" (x2)


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jan 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> In which Mrs M and I begin the new year too bitter.
> 
> I mean, with two bitters...
> 
> Mrs M says: "Very nice" (x2)



Mrs M getting a bit talkative in 2016 then JtM?


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Jan 2016)

Ye gads! What's occurring? Mossy's drinking cloudy foreign beer!

Blanche de Bruxelles in Albert's Schloss, Manchester.

How many pilsners does one menu need? And a menu written by a beer illiterate at that (Hacker Pshorr Dunkel "exudes character and complexity" apparently. "Yebbut, what's it like?"). It also says " ask your bartender which great hand pulled beer we have today ". Answer: none)

Anyway. The pork's nice


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jan 2016)

Ooops-a-daisy! 




The Jack Black is off!  Oh well...


----------



## srw (2 Jan 2016)

They're all speaking funny!

That was two pints of Boss Blitzen Christmas Pydding Porter and a bottle of Pynotage at the Mochyn Du, Caerdydd.


----------



## srw (2 Jan 2016)




----------



## srw (2 Jan 2016)

(a) Hop hop hop Black IPA
(b) Sweet sweet Porter Darth Vader
(c) @theclaud had a pina colada, I had a wild yeast bitter. Delish.
(d) Rook & Voor deMo bottled stuff at 8.2%. It's not often that @theclaud and I are both silenced, but...... By Gad!!!!!!!!

@Delftse Post - you are not only an annoyingly easy on the mind beer guide, you also have a good eye for a decent brewery. This was very easily the best brew either of us had ever had. In the meantime, @rvw had diet coke. Which was sweet


----------



## srw (2 Jan 2016)

User said:


> It's like It's a different country


The family opposite us on the train from Filton had a 4(?) year old who wanted to know whether she needed a passport.


In the meantime, the delightful TC was, well, delightful.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Jan 2016)

I've been drinking a lot less recently... however, just before New Year I picked up a couple of bottles each of of the latest offerings from from my local microbrewery, Stone City Ales.

The first two were for the New Year's party we went to: "Stay Gold", an 8% Belgian Golden Ale, bottled in 750ml wine bottles with a champagne cork - it went down very well, really fruity but also dry and, well... golden.

The other two were a Rum Barrel-aged Extra Stout, "Iron Lion". I've already tried it from the barrel and it was amazing. Those two bottles are being put away for a while.






Stone City goes from strength to strength...


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Jan 2016)

Hobgoblin (Wychwood, 5.2% abv)




The best known of Wychwood's character beers, I suspect, but surprisingly, one that Mrs M has never tried. Given her fondness for the rest of the range, I was keen to share a bottle of this with her. The flavour has echoes across the rest of the Wychwood range, but in Hobgoblin is malty, darkly caramelly, with a balancing note of herby/grassy hops. I'm pleased to say that Mrs M, with her penchant for darker, sweeter beers, enjoyed this one, declaring it "Very nice".

Incidentally, I must apologise to plant fans - my usual backdrop has been replaced, post Christmas, with a fruit bowl. I've included my preferred bottle opener in the picture to soften the blow.


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Jan 2016)

User said:


> Where are your tweezers?


They're in there - a trick of the light has made the blade and visible part of them the same colour.


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Jan 2016)

Resolution, Happy New Beer

Tastes how it looks. Just dark enough so you can't see just how "hazy" it is.

Beer's not cloudy anymore, it's "hazy". This is for all manner of reasons: temperature, humidity, tannins, organic-ness. Odd really 'cos back in my day, when I was a cellarman it was because some clutz had kicked the barrel or on one occasion " just shook it boss, to see how much was left in ". 

Anyway; it's Sunday! Beef, pork or Turkey? You decide.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jan 2016)

Im going to my local for a lemmon and lime ..and a few games of cribbage..
i never no what to drink as a alternative to beer...alchohol free is a challenge


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Jan 2016)

meta lon said:


> Im going to my local for a lemmon and lime ..and a few games of cribbage..
> i never no what to drink as a alternative to beer...alchohol free is a challenge


Tea thread >>>>>>>>

And don't come back until you know what you've done wrong


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jan 2016)

Sorry ill get my Coke..


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Jan 2016)

meta lon said:


> Sorry ill get my Coke..


----------



## rich p (3 Jan 2016)

My New Year is going to start tomorrow. Realistically, the best I can do is to have a few days alcohol free in midweek.
This is a lovely Amarillo hopped beauty from DeMo


----------



## User169 (3 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> My New Year is going to start tomorrow. Realistically, the best I can do is to have a few days alcohol free in midweek.
> This is a lovely Amarillo hopped beauty from DeMo
> View attachment 114895



One of my favorites!


----------



## User169 (3 Jan 2016)

Sam Smiths Imp Stout. Got it for 30% off since its out of best before date! Not really sure though how this kind of beer could spoil. Lovely beer. Dark as, tan head and an apple spirit aroma. Treacly, bay leaf and licorice flavour with a coffee/bitter almost salty caramel finish. Thick mouthfeel.


----------



## rich p (3 Jan 2016)

Delftse Post said:


> One of my favorites!


You've gone all yankee or autocorrect!
Second up is the Op& Top
The first mundane one I've had from my recent deMo immersion therapy...


----------



## rich p (3 Jan 2016)

@theclaud will be as impressed by my photography skills as she usually is.
Good is not the word...


----------



## rich p (3 Jan 2016)

User said:


> You like whoring tart.


Is that a Spoonerism?


----------



## User169 (3 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> You've gone all yankee or autocorrect!
> Second up is the Op& Top
> The first mundane one I've had from my recent deMo immersion therapy...
> 
> View attachment 114902



Autocorrect! Op en Top is their English bitter - make of that what you will.


----------



## User169 (3 Jan 2016)

Im on recycling duty and as its last night of hols am having a swifty. 

Schneider Weisse eisbock from 2013. 12%, but hides it alarmingly well.


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Jan 2016)

Delftse Post said:


> Sam Smiths Imp Stout. Got it for 30% off since its out of best before date! Not really sure though how this kind of beer could spoil. Lovely beer. Dark as, tan head and an apple spirit aroma. Treacly, bay leaf and licorice flavour with a coffee/bitter almost salty caramel finish. Thick mouthfeel.
> 
> View attachment 114901


"Spirit aroma" has been banked as the term I was looking for some moments (hours) before.

I'll be using that

Thanks


----------



## User169 (3 Jan 2016)

Oh dear - I'm drinking 3bm's Christmas present. W12 (not Shepherds Bush) - beautiful mahogany color, not too much on the nose bar a bit of dark fruit, but a deep bready grain dark fruit flavour with a bit of a sPIcy yeast finish. Yumtus, as 3bm might have said!


----------



## rich p (3 Jan 2016)

My son has just txted me that he fúcking loves the deMo, Mooi & Meedogenloos which he assures me translates as
_Me and My dog are in the Toilet._
DP may know better.


----------



## User169 (3 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> My son has just txted me that he fúcking loves the deMo, Mooi & Meedogenloos which he assures me translates as
> _Me and My dog are in the Toilet._
> DP may know better.



The beautiful and the ruthless!


----------



## rich p (3 Jan 2016)

Delftse Post said:


> The beautiful and the ruthless!


Near enough!


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Jan 2016)

Radio 4 now (that beer docu)


----------



## User169 (3 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Radio 4 now (that beer docu)



Thanks Mossy. Just caught the last few mins.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Jan 2016)

All quiet in here?!

Is everyone on the wagon? Well I'm not.

That's Kelham Island Pale Rider which is on spectacularly good form and at 5.2% is a little but strong for a school night but handy for making the first school night of the year more tolerable.

To be fair, it's a bit cloying after five or six pints :P


----------



## rich p (4 Jan 2016)

I'm on the wagon on Mondays apart from the cheeky pint I had at Wetherspoons this afternoon, waiting for Star wars Not a bad bitter.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Jan 2016)

I'm on the wagon too.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Jan 2016)

Delftse Post said:


> Oh dear - I'm drinking 3bm's Christmas present. W12 (not Shepherds Bush) - beautiful mahogany color, not too much on the nose bar a bit of dark fruit, but a deep bready grain dark fruit flavour with a bit of a sPIcy yeast finish. Yumtus, as 3bm might have said!
> 
> View attachment 114919


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 114950
> 
> 
> All quiet in here?!
> ...



You are a stall wart, Mossy - I gave my small, but perfectly formed beer stock to a Frenchman - two Black, one Imperial and two other dark ones - can't remember. (Batard French!) Looks like Prosecco for me tonight when I get around to eating... (Or maybe a nice cuppa, with bikkits to follow...start the year as one means to go on.)


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> IPA gone, now kicking off the dark stuff


Mills and Hills-one of my favourite beers of 2015!


----------



## rich p (5 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm on the wagon too.
> 
> View attachment 114962


Is that a crocodile egg to accompany the beer?


----------



## srw (5 Jan 2016)

srw said:


> View attachment 114829
> View attachment 114830
> View attachment 114832


Thank you all for not commenting on the quality of my pictures, which are not even of the beers I describe in the next post. Which makes slightly less sense now than it did on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> Is that a crocodile egg to accompany the beer?



Ostrich p


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jan 2016)

srw said:


> Thank you all for not commenting on the quality of my pictures, which are not even of the beers I describe in the next post. Which makes slightly less sense now than it did on Saturday afternoon.


Stunning photo quality is a rarity on this thread: a mere beer is just an aperitif to the sumptuous display of connerie that takes place in other snaps. Cavorting, bejeaned dancers, and hewn staves of Rich, diabolixal worktoppery from threeeggsmcginty, lush, high class sophistication from nickyboy, and, as counterpoint, the rough and ready muggles , as invariably portrayed by Mossy as he trawls the darker recesses of England's green and pleasant landfill.
Not to mention vernon's transcontinental sortie, 'bearing' all in the cause of beer reportage, Crackle's foam fests, and la belle Claudina's hops of Harlech...mostly just shots of the empties, or drained glasses it has to be said but...
DP and JtM are, as our most valuable commentator might say, "very nice".
Beer on the harpsichord, with interesting accessories might be nice...you could even use a beer glass with a Handel. I know this post might give rise to a few burly 'ohs' but - enough hectoring..."aux bières citoyens!" Keep posting the pix in Two-O-One-Six


----------



## Licramite (5 Jan 2016)

Finished my last Battle of Waterloo Blonde last night.
Twas very nice


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ostrich p


 clever - you'll go far young man.
At first, I thought you were describing a taste.


----------



## Colina (5 Jan 2016)

Hilden Brewery - Belfast Blonde


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Jan 2016)

Colina said:


> Hilden Brewery - Belfast Blonde


Photo's?


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Photo's?


A 'mis en scene' in the greengrocer's would be good.




'Tell Me Ma' is a fine song for warming up the audience...


----------



## Colina (5 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Photo's?


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Jan 2016)

That's cheating


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Jan 2016)

Doesn't matter if it's blurry shïte, doesn't stop Mossy or rich.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Jan 2016)

Or all over the table which doesn't stop @Crackle


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Or all over the table which doesn't stop @Crackle


Poor Crackle. You try shredding a gnarly rail while pouring.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jan 2016)

Food for thought for beerpeople - hot off the press, or stove...
*puff pastry alert*


----------



## rich p (5 Jan 2016)

Colina said:


> View attachment 114995


All is explained, I wasn't sure if the Belfast blonde was a self-description or the beer.
Welcome to the beer thread!


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Jan 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Food for thought for beerpeople - hot off the press, or stove...
> *puff pastry alert*





Grauniad said:


> the lack of well-trained bar staff


A boy behind the bar in my local poured from a bottle of Merlot into a pint pot the other week!


----------



## User169 (5 Jan 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Food for thought for beerpeople - hot off the press, or stove...
> *puff pastry alert*



Please not "gruit" beer.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Jan 2016)

Delftse Post said:


> Please not "gruit" beer.


Is it a bit like tea?


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jan 2016)

Delftse Post said:


> Please not "gruit" beer.


It can only be a skip and a jump away...


----------



## rich p (5 Jan 2016)

Whatever, I'm off to M&S this weekend to stock up on Amarillo, Saison and a plango


----------



## User169 (5 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Is it a bit like tea?



The only ones I tried had bog myrtle in them. They weren't actually that bad, just not as good (to my taste at least) as hopped beers.

I think Williams in Scotland make a couple of beers with various herbs in them.


----------



## nickyboy (5 Jan 2016)

I'm on a dry January and whilst I am quite able to resist drinking alcohol for the month, I seem to be powerless to stop coming here. Addiction takes many forms


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Jan 2016)

Delftse Post said:


> The only ones I tried had bog myrtle in them. They weren't actually that bad, just not as good (to my taste at least) as hopped beers.
> 
> I think Williams in Scotland make a couple of beers with various herbs in them.



Fraoch is my one concession to beer with stuff in, it's not bad.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Jan 2016)

When I was little my mum bought a concoction from the chemist called 'bitter aloes'. It was rubbed on my fingers to stop me biting my nails. I'd lick it all off and bite my fingers anyway.

I think that might be where I started to develop my taste for beers like this one; Dysfunctional IPA. Brewed by a chick.

I'm told it's organic... Here's me thinking it was just cloudy. ("Here, boss, there's a punter downstairs says his beer's cloudy".... 'Tell him it's organic and charge him 50p extra"). [Edit: it's vegan, meh]

No quiz tonight; landlord's gone to Murrikah.


----------



## rich p (5 Jan 2016)

Sorry, Mossy, I feel I'm letting you down but I'm on the wagon tonight.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jan 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I'm on a dry January and whilst I am quite able to resist drinking alcohol for the month, I seem to be powerless to stop coming here. Addiction takes many forms





rich p said:


> Sorry, Mossy, I feel I'm letting you down but I'm on the wagon tonight.





MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 115003
> View attachment 115004
> 
> I'm told it's organic... Here's me thinking it was just cloudy. ("Here, boss, there's a punter downstairs says his beer's cloudy".... 'Tell him it's organic and charge him 50p extra"). [Edit: it's vegan, meh]
> No quiz tonight; landlord's gone to Murrikah.



I'm still unbeered this week too - but I'm on a mission...


----------



## rich p (5 Jan 2016)

psssst, I'm actually having a glass of white wine but that's not really alcohol.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> psssst, I'm actually having a glass of white wine but that's not really alcohol.


I've got rosé - even worse. Got it in exchange for my dark beer 'savings'.  Still, I don't feel too bad about opening this!


----------



## rich p (5 Jan 2016)

My daughter let out her house on airbnb at the weekend and decamped to our gaff while earning the ackers. As a thank you, she gave us a bottle of decent Chablis. Hi Murs, but I'd better shuddup before I'm told the wine thread is thataway >>>>>>
Yumtus defaulted to Hi Murs on the phone! Crazy world!


----------



## srw (5 Jan 2016)

Delftse Post said:


> The only ones I tried had bog myrtle in them. They weren't actually that bad, just not as good (to my taste at least) as hopped beers.
> 
> I think Williams in Scotland make a couple of beers with various herbs in them.


One of the beers I think I reviewed upthread, from somewhere in Sussex, seemed to have been bittered only with coffee. It was fabulous. I've got an Espresso beer (and I can't remember whether it's got anything other than coffee as a bitterer, or indeed if it contains any coffee at all) at home, to finish up before dry January starts.

The astutue may notice an issue with those last four words. And also that my memory appears to be impaired. I promise - no more than usual.


----------



## User169 (5 Jan 2016)

A can of your finest Heady Topper! 

This is one of the most highly rated IPAs in the world right now. Reminds me of juicy fruit bubblegum. Tremendous stuff. Cant bring myself to drink it from the can though as per the blurb on the can itself.


----------



## srw (5 Jan 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Beer on the harpsichord, with interesting accessories might be nice...


Your wish, etc etc etc etc





Radio 3 was playing Mozart on modern instruments, and the harpsichord is an electronic one (but still outstanding).

The beer? It's OK. Maris Otter malt and Target, Northdown, Challenger and Goldings hops (I'd like to say I could taste them, but actually I read it off the box) give an 8.5% strong beer. I preferred the Chiltern barley wine, frankly. Perhaps it would be best in a couple of years time, but I don't have the patience.


----------



## User169 (5 Jan 2016)

My local bar just posted this piccie of some new beer they have in stock. That's 1000 euro beans of beer right there!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Jan 2016)

'kin 'ell!


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jan 2016)

srw said:


> Your wish, etc etc etc etc
> View attachment 115017
> 
> 
> ...



Worktop's uncracked - like the head on the beer. See Rich's furniture for 'je ne sais quoi' passim. Side panels on the rad. covers are imaginative, and the hi fi is too low to pick up a casual press on the remote button. 10/10 for interpretation though...particularly exceptional to have your balls on the harpsichord too. Make sure you remove them after tomorrow. Best guess for the waste paper bin is Tesco leather effect, although their edges are a little more sculpted. It's gotta go - no-one throws anything in a bin on the Beer thread!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jan 2016)

Colina said:


> Hilden Brewery - Belfast Blonde





MossCommuter said:


> Photo's?





Colina said:


> View attachment 114995



Here's one I scooped earlier (in Belfast, 2014) with a few more in the background


----------



## User169 (5 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> 'kin 'ell!



Totally nuts isn't it! Although I know roughly what they paid for them and they're not making too much profit.


----------



## srw (5 Jan 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Worktop's uncracked - like the head on the beer. See Rich's furniture for 'je ne sais quoi' passim. Side panels on the rad. covers are imaginative, and the hi fi is too low to pick up a casual press on the remote button. 10/10 for interpretation though...particularly exceptional to have your balls on the harpsichord too. Make sure you remove them after tomorrow. Best guess for the waste paper bin is Tesco leather effect, although their edges are a little more sculpted. It's gotta go - no-one throws anything in a bin on the Beer thread!


That's no side panel - that's a door. And the waste paper bin, like almost (?) all the furniture, is Ikea.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Jan 2016)

Delftse Post said:


> A can of your finest Heady Topper!
> 
> This is one of the most highly rated IPAs in the world right now. Reminds me of juicy fruit bubblegum. Tremendous stuff. Cant bring myself to drink it from the can though as per the blurb on the can itself.
> 
> View attachment 115015


But...
But...
But...
It's in a CAN


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Jan 2016)

Delftse Post said:


> My local bar just posted this piccie of some new beer they have in stock. That's 1000 euro beans of beer right there!
> 
> View attachment 115021


Gasp


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Jan 2016)

2015 was a stoatin' year beerwise for me...I tried out more new beers than ever before and I'm looking to keep up the good work sampling fine ales [and Fyne Ales...] this year.


----------



## martint235 (6 Jan 2016)

I didn't take a picture but should have done, Shepherd Neame have a bit of bad rep lately but 1689 Strong Ale is luvvverly!!


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Jan 2016)

martint235 said:


> I didn't take a picture but should have done, Shepherd Neame have a bit of bad rep lately but 1689 Strong Ale is luvvverly!!


And the Good Shepherd shall guideth the lost lamb!


----------



## nickyboy (6 Jan 2016)

martint235 said:


> I didn't take a picture but should have done, Shepherd Neame have a bit of bad rep lately but 1689 Strong Ale is luvvverly!!



£1.25 a bottle if you buy 4 from Asda. Lovely bubblegum nose


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Jan 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Lovely bubblegum nose



An unusual pet name for a fellow forum member but if you two have got a thing going on...


----------



## rich p (6 Jan 2016)

DP and Nicky both praising beer tasting of bubble gum.
I despair...
.. I don't really but WTF


I've been down the boozer despite my dry Wednesday resolution and had a bloody lovely, 5.2% Brickhouse stout, and a Brickhouse pale ale. Plus two Burning Sky Plateau.. The stout was lovely but one was enough on a school night. They're the local independent brewery ,from a garage apparently, that I've big-upped before. The road miles of my 4 pints from 2 breweries must be about 10 miles. Have I saved the planet?


----------



## User169 (7 Jan 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> 2015 was a stoatin' year beerwise for me...I tried out more new beers than ever before and I'm looking to keep up the good work sampling fine ales [and Fyne Ales...] this year.



You mentioned Cloudwater the other day. I'd never heard of them, but saw them all over the place in the UK over Christmas. A beer shop in Rotterdam has just got a load in too, so will pick some up to try when I'm next down there.


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Jan 2016)

Delftse Post said:


> You mentioned Cloudwater the other day. I'd never heard of them, but saw them all over the place in the UK over Christmas. A beer shop in Rotterdam has just got a load in too, so will pick some up to try when I'm next down there.


We're blessed at the moment in the Manchester area and Cloudwater's star is definitely in the ascendant.

They're recruiting!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> We're blessed at the moment in the Manchester area and Cloudwater's star is definitely in the ascendant.
> 
> They're recruiting!



You applying for chief taster, mossy?


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You applying for chief taster, mossy?


Busily knocking up a CV that makes me look like a time served book-keeper!

http://cloudwaterbrew.co/blog/vacancy


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Busily knocking up a CV that makes me look like a time served book-keeper!
> 
> http://cloudwaterbrew.co/blog/vacancy



Tell 'em you've got your own abacus.


----------



## User169 (7 Jan 2016)

More thoughts on CTB..

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...amden-town-brewery-ruined-craft-beer-ab-inbev


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Tell 'em you've got your own abacus.


I wouldn't count on him doing that...
'Moss Computer' on the other hand...


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Jan 2016)




----------



## rich p (7 Jan 2016)

Delftse Post said:


> More thoughts on CTB..
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...amden-town-brewery-ruined-craft-beer-ab-inbev


I'd go along with that. As the first comment says, though, we have the choice not to buy it, and it isn't as if there isn't a lot of others to choose from.
Camden Wit was pretty average anyway IMHO


----------



## John the Monkey (7 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Busily knocking up a CV that makes me look like a time served book-keeper!
> 
> http://cloudwaterbrew.co/blog/vacancy


I've pointed out that I do have a lot of books, some in quite good condition.


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Jan 2016)

Another fine Manchester brewer: Brightside. 

Single Aussie Hop IPA though it doesn't say which one.

5%.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jan 2016)

Delftse Post said:


> More thoughts on CTB..
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...amden-town-brewery-ruined-craft-beer-ab-inbev


Strange that the article refers to BrewDog removing Camden beer as a "PR stunt". Especially given BrewDog's stance detailed only a short time prior to this in the article; it was an action which attracted attention, this does not make it a "PR stunt". "PR stunts" are what big corp breweries do .


----------



## rich p (7 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 115163
> 
> 
> Another fine Manchester brewer: Brightside.
> ...


I think it was Dame Edna


----------



## User169 (7 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> Strange that the article refers to BrewDog removing Camden beer as a "PR stunt". Especially given BrewDog's stance detailed only a short time prior to this in the article; it was an action which attracted attention, this does not make it a "PR stunt". "PR stunts" are what big corp breweries do .



Seems a rather odd definition, but whatever, BrewDogs action is essentially self-serving. I don't remember similar announcements in relation to Ballast Point or Firestone Walker.

Watt's been banging on for years about a legal definition for "craft beer", but it never makes any progress because he wants to tailor it for his own ends, rather than considering the scene as a whole.

For example, the idea that you should make all your own beer - vetoed by Watt since at the time he was getting beer brewed in Belgium. There was another suggestion for a production cap - again vetoed by Watt.

Fundamentally of course, BrewDogs beer is kinda ordinary. A bit like CTBs.

Edit: check it out though - were now all talking about Brewdog - job done yet again!


----------



## rich p (8 Jan 2016)

Do you think this is a good time to talk about new UK government alcohol guidelines?
Stand easy, DP.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> Do you think this is a good time to talk about new UK government alcohol guidelines?
> Stand easy, DP.


I hear it said 'one glass of red per day'.
I'll not read any others...
Sounds good to me. "Carry On Consumption"






More beer! Simon Jenkins gets in 'a right crackle'...


----------



## smutchin (8 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> Camden Wit was pretty average anyway IMHO



I think I tried a Camden beer once but I have no recollection of it. Make of that what you will.

The key point in the article is about growth of the business. As m'colleague likes to quote, "Growth for the sake of growth is the ideology of the cancer cell." No good can come of it.


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Jan 2016)

Aperitif said:


> I hear it said 'one glass of red per day'.
> I'll not read any others...
> Sounds good to me. "Carry On Consumption"
> 
> ...


On Radio 4 this morning the interviewee agreed (was tricked into agreeing) that driving (sober) carries a risk and was then asked why there was no guidelines on "safer" limits for driving


----------



## User169 (8 Jan 2016)

Trends for 2016..

http://www.pencilandspoon.com/2016/01/thoughts-for-british-beer-in-2016.html


----------



## smutchin (8 Jan 2016)

Delftse Post said:


> Trends for 2016..
> 
> http://www.pencilandspoon.com/2016/01/thoughts-for-british-beer-in-2016.html



I for one would mourn the loss of the traditional best bitter.

Bloody hipsters.


----------



## User169 (8 Jan 2016)

smutchin said:


> I for one would mourn the loss of the traditional best bitter.
> 
> Bloody hipsters.



I don't think that what he's really saying. I read that comment as meaning that new breweries likely won't make BBB or if they do it will be a paler hoppier brew. Of course, in the longer term that might put pressure on the BBB brewers. 

I think it would be a shame if he's right about less saison (I'm only going to brew saison this year). On the other hand, I won't be sorry to see the back of black IPA.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Jan 2016)

smutchin said:


> I for one would mourn the loss of the traditional best bitter.
> 
> Bloody hipsters.



Not going to happen. Pints like Robinson's Unicorn or Marble Manchester Bitter are just too good


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Jan 2016)

Delftse Post said:


> Trends for 2016..
> 
> http://www.pencilandspoon.com/2016/01/thoughts-for-british-beer-in-2016.html





That Article said:


> Very cloudy beer is not a good thing and it needs to disappear because it’s not a difficult thing to sort out.



Hear!
Hear!


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Jan 2016)

Delftse Post said:


> I won't be sorry to see the back of black IPA.


+1


----------



## smutchin (8 Jan 2016)

Delftse Post said:


> I don't think that what he's really saying. I read that comment as meaning that new breweries likely won't make BBB or if they do it will be a paler hoppier brew. Of course, in the longer term that might put pressure on the BBB brewers.



Yeah, I read some of the comments and I see what he's getting at... and he's probably right. The type of beers he's talking about are nothing new though - Gadd's No.3 has been around for a fair few years now and remains as good an example of that style as you'll find anywhere.



> I think it would be a shame if he's right about less saison (I'm only going to brew saison this year). On the other hand, I won't be sorry to see the back of black IPA.



I won't be sorry to see the back of faddy saisons made by people who don't really seem to understand the style and just apply the label to hipster brews that are barely recognisable as saisons. 

I like some of the better black IPAs but they've had their 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jan 2016)

Delftse Post said:


> I won't be sorry to see the back of black IPA.





MossCommuter said:


> +1



Meh. I am a big fan. 
Not that I am drinking just now...did I mention that?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jan 2016)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jan 2016)

I'm having a mild in protest.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jan 2016)

And now a First Light pale ale. Which in fairness...

They've been brewing them for decades

It was £1 a bottle

You can fug off anyway because it's none of your fuggin business


----------



## John the Monkey (8 Jan 2016)

Seithenyn[1] (Bragdy Llyn, 4.2%)




A gold, but an unusual one, in the the main part of the taste is biscuity and yeasty, with the hops providing just a little balancing bitterness, and perhaps some herby/grassy freshness. I like this as much as I did when I first had it on draught in Caernarfon, if not more. If you're fed up of hoppy, or thin golds, give this a whirl.

Mrs M says : "It was lovely."

[1]


> ...Seithenyn is also listed in the Triads of the Island of Britain as one of the _Three Immortal Drunkards of the Isle of Britain_.


 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seithenyn


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jan 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Seithenyn[1] https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seithenyn



Does it list the other two as DP and DP?


----------



## User169 (8 Jan 2016)

An IPA from Estoniia made by an ex-Brewdog Brewer. Too much grapefruit for me - it's like alcoholic grapefruit juice.


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Jan 2016)

Delftse Post said:


> Too much grapefruit for me - it's like alcoholic grapefruit juice.


WANT


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jan 2016)

Delftse Post said:


> Too much grapefruit for me - it's like alcoholic grapefruit juice



DON'T WANT

Nice glass though.


----------



## claudbutler (8 Jan 2016)

Sorry to go off topic, but Mrs Butler is making a steak and ale pie to morrow any ideas on which ale to use?


----------



## srw (8 Jan 2016)

claudbutler said:


> Sorry to go off topic, but Mrs Butler is making a steak and ale pie to morrow any ideas on which ale to use?


The cheapest dark beer you can find. Most of the subtlety will be cooked out, but you need the dark malts to give the caramelly flavours that go well with beef.


----------



## claudbutler (8 Jan 2016)

srw said:


> The cheapest dark beer you can find. Most of the subtlety will be cooked out, but you need the dark malts to give the caramelly flavours that go well with beef.


Thanks for the tip


----------



## User169 (8 Jan 2016)

claudbutler said:


> Sorry to go off topic, but Mrs Butler is making a steak and ale pie to morrow any ideas on which ale to use?



Westmalle Dubbel is a good bet.


----------



## User169 (8 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> DON'T WANT
> 
> Nice glass though.



That's my fancy pants craft beer glass!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jan 2016)

Delftse Post said:


> Westmalle Dubbel is a good bet.



Get two, you could put some in the pie as well then.


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Jan 2016)

Dubbel Bubble!


----------



## rich p (9 Jan 2016)

Lovely Kernel stout after abstinence in the pub at lunchtime.
Gosh, it's lovely!
8% though


----------



## Aperitif (9 Jan 2016)

Grrr!
Lucky boy. I had an Old Peculier, which was peculiar, as I purchased it while shopping in Lessco's...it was par for des courses I suppose. Rich...what more could one want, from beer or life?
Also had a McEwans 'Champion'...but as we're not drinking Scotch beer in sympathy with the struggling Marmiton, I didn't let it affect me (@7.3%) A busy day painting the town everything but red.
fark off Dame Sally - by the way.
Eclectic CD collection Rich. Do you have two of the one facing out? A sort of "Ou est Mahler Dubbel"
Sigh. I need to get photos posted up...








Phew! Back on the Prosecco and Brouilly now...Can't wait for my next dose of Black IPA or something similar.


----------



## Kajjal (9 Jan 2016)

Skinners beers like ginger tosser go down far too easily. Once took me two days to recover after a night in the pub trying most of their range a few times


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jan 2016)

Aperitif said:


> ...but as we're not drinking Scotch beer in sympathy with the struggling Marmiton


Very good of you. 

I made do with looking in the local beer emporium window this afternoon and waving to the proprietor, who looked slightly bemused as I continued on my way without going in and handing over several spondoolies to him.

Day 9 almost over.


----------



## User169 (9 Jan 2016)

Oude Geuze from 3 Fonteinen. Good for a palate awakener.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jan 2016)

S'alright...


----------



## User169 (9 Jan 2016)

Tilquin Quetsche avec prunes de Namur.

A sour flavoured with plums from Namur. Gorgeous - super sour, really clean, no off-flavours.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jan 2016)

Just doing a bit of online shopping and notice Fyne Ales, I've chucked a selection of 4 in the basket. If they're rubbish I'll be looking to @Maverick Goose for a refund.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Jan 2016)

Delftse Post said:


> Tilquin Quetsche avec prunes de Namur.
> 
> A sour flavoured with plums from Namur. Gorgeous - super sour, really clean, no off-flavours.
> 
> View attachment 115394


Don't let the muselet go to waste!


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> Lovely Kernel stout after abstinence in the pub at lunchtime.
> Gosh, it's lovely!
> 8% though
> 
> View attachment 115381


An 8 perecnter at lunchtime....chapeau! to you Sir.


----------



## rich p (9 Jan 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> An 8 perecnter at lunchtime....chapeau! to you Sir.


No, I'm not as tough as DP! I was driving, so I was on orange and soda at lunchtime, in a pub that serves a lovely pint of Harveys. The sacrifices I make....
A Kernel APA now - the sticklebract pale ale. Okay but unremarkable with floral and cut grass notes.


----------



## User169 (9 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> No, I'm not as tough as DP! ]



Oi! I was flogging my nuts around an especially boggy wood in rhe rain somewhere around the arse end of Gouda.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> No, I'm not as tough as DP! I was driving, so I was on orange and soda at lunchtime, in a pub that serves a lovely pint of Harveys. The sacrifices I make....
> A Kernel APA now - the sticklebract pale ale. Okay but unremarkable with floral and cut grass notes.
> View attachment 115400



Kernel should give up IPA and PA, their porters and stouts are world class, that pale stuff devalues their 'brand'.

Nice glasses...


----------



## User169 (9 Jan 2016)

Last one. Oak Aged Yeti 2012 from Great Divide from Colorado. Super chocolatey, sweet upfront giving way to coffee bitterness. Superb!


----------



## srw (9 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> Lovely Kernel stout after abstinence in the pub at lunchtime.
> Gosh, it's lovely!
> 8% though
> 
> View attachment 115381


I'm trying hard to Satie-rise the music, but apart from pouring the beer into the Glass, and possibly an 8% Kernel making Mahler (semi-)tolerable I don't think I can.


----------



## User169 (9 Jan 2016)

User said:


> These New age religions.



I was pretty close to an out of body experience.


----------



## User169 (9 Jan 2016)

Last, last one. Bommen en Granaten(bombs and grenades) aged on Rioja Barrels. 

This stuff used to be 15%, buts now been reigned in to a more manageable 11.9%. 

The Rioja barrel aging really raises thisbeyondwhat would otherwise be a sugar alcohol bomb.


----------



## rich p (9 Jan 2016)

srw said:


> I'm trying hard to Satie-rise the music, but apart from pouring the beer into the Glass, and possibly an 8% Kernel making Mahler (semi-)tolerable I don't think I can.


Blimey you've got good eyesight! More beer maybe the cure


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jan 2016)

I have just had a mug of coffee which tasted exactly like a coffee-tasting beer would.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> I have just had a mug of coffee which tasted exactly like a coffee-tasting beer would.



Feck off you sad twat.


----------



## claudbutler (9 Jan 2016)

a tad harsh


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Feck off you sad twat.





claudbutler said:


> a tad harsh



A tad? A_ tad_? Bloody crushed, I am.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Kernel should give up IPA and PA, their porters and stouts are world class, that pale stuff devalues their 'brand'.
> 
> *Nice glasses.*..


5C is ok.
They don't hold much.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> Blimey you've got good eyesight! More beer maybe the cure


He's just one of the forum Boulez - there are other noteworthy contributions elsewhere.
Has anyone seen DPs 'wagon', as he seems to have fallen off in fine style?! He'd never make a Scotchman...although none could understand him being frequently tight.
Happy Sunday.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> View attachment 115400


Your use of glasses seems to have resulted in a pic which is in focus.


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> Lovely Kernel stout after abstinence in the pub at lunchtime.
> Gosh, it's lovely!
> 8% though
> 
> View attachment 115381


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> Your use of glasses seems to have resulted in a pic which is in focus.


A bit like Eric Morecambe's notes ("I'm playing all the right notes, just not necessarily in the right order."), there's always _something _in focus in rich's pics, just not the thing that bourgeois notions of composition [1] suggest should be.

[1] Or one's poor, overworked visual cortex, for that matter.


----------



## rich p (10 Jan 2016)

They used to ridicule van Gogh, you philistines...


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Jan 2016)

While Manchester enjoys a plethora of new, trendy brewers and modern beer styles the brewers of the burbs continue to cater to the flat cap and whippet generation with stuff like this.

I suppose it's pale (ish).


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jan 2016)

Has Mossy had his eyes pecked out by a pigeon? Or has a whippet gnawed his wrists down to stumps?


----------



## rich p (10 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> pale (ish).



...ish?????


----------



## rich p (10 Jan 2016)

I was driving an old man home (no, not me FFS) so abstained again till now. A scab Thornbridge offering, Otto weizen doppel. Very very nice even if I will get cold-shouldered by the union men
Full bodied, malty and burnt chestnut - Imade that last bit up to give myself some gravitas and discernment.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Jan 2016)

Box Steam Brewery Vanilla Porter, it is vanillery, it's not as rich or portery as it should be though, it's a bit thin. Pours with a decent enough craxhead although this fades rapidly, there's just not a lot of body to this, could be better.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Jan 2016)

I 'did a Mossy' today, and found myself in a public house...I had a pint of 'Winter Warmer' as, well, it's "Winter" and it's a bloody sight warmer than most Summers. It was ok....passing clouds in a landscape of mediocrity. The Zane something of beers...one-dimensional and instantly forgettable. Give me Black IPA...Drink finished, I blew my nose and left. If only it was a Kernel bogey...




Oh, sorry I meant to post a peaceful Southern softie pub picture, devoid of poker dice agitating sorts and assorted waifs 'n strays. (Boozer I ended up in had stray Chanels and waif-er thin mincers, if that helps with Mossification). 




Youngs Winter Warmer. About 5. something per cent...but the ambient scenery was nice.


----------



## srw (10 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> ...ish?????


A bit darker than Boddies, which is what passes for bitter up there.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> I was driving an old man home (no, not me FFS) so abstained again till now. A scab Thornbridge offering, Otto weizen doppel. Very very nice even if I will get cold-shouldered by the union men
> Full bodied, malty and burnt chestnut made that last bit up to give myself some gravitas and discernment.
> View attachment 115516



Swapsies?


----------



## rich p (10 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Swapsies?


Sure thing - I'll put her on the first train tomorrow...


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> I was driving an old man home (no, not me FFS) so abstained again till now. A scab Thornbridge offering, Otto weizen doppel. Very very nice even if I will get cold-shouldered by the union men
> Full bodied, malty and burnt chestnut made that last bit up to give myself some gravitas and discernment.
> View attachment 115516


Pin sharp focus on the fruit bowl that's just visible between glass and bottle there. An insouciant, yet challenging composition.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Jan 2016)

Uprising (Windsor and Eton related beer) Scumbag User76 (lovely name) imperial stout. Aged in whiskey barrels with juniper berries chucked in for good measure. It's good. Yeah, very good. Only 8.7% so probably falls within the new guidelines not that I've given a shïte enough to see what arbitrary numbers they've come up with this time.


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> Has Mossy had his eyes pecked out by a pigeon? Or has a whippet gnawed his wrists down to stumps?


Both

But on the plus side, black IPA is now a thing and the they now bring it to me and the straw reaches all the way to the bottom


----------



## Aperitif (11 Jan 2016)

Giant beer mats - an interesting story with which to underlay the week ahead...positively gripping stuff!http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/shortcuts/2016/jan/10/wetherspoons-carpet-tumblr-blog


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jan 2016)

@rich p's most famous photograph, an intimate portrait of Jack Nicholson on set - an iconic Hollywood image


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Jan 2016)

The carpet (avec Onitsuka Tiger and Brompton T-bag)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 115633
> 
> 
> The carpet (avec Onitsuka Tiger and Brompton T-bag)



You've got odd trainers on and different size feet!


----------



## psmiffy (11 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You've got odd trainers on and different size feet!



why am I not suprised that they are both left feet


----------



## Aperitif (11 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 115633
> 
> 
> The carpet (avec Onitsuka Tiger and Brompton T-bag)


Nobber's Green Flash...lace is slack.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Jan 2016)

Loch Lomond Kessog Dark Ale, it's more like a muesli with wheat, barley and oats as ingredients! Actually it's pretty good stuff, the main problem with it is they keep it in the fridge so it's taking a while to get to a temperature where the taste emerges.


----------



## rich p (11 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Loch Lomond Kessog Dark Ale, it's more like a muesli with wheat, barley and oats as ingredients! Actually it's pretty good stuff, the main problem with it is they keep it in the fridge so it's taking a while to get to a temperature where the taste emerges.
> 
> View attachment 115651


Kellogs muesli? Spellchecker? 
My erudite and cultured son, as you can see, forced me off the wagon with this beautifully coffee filled glug...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> Kellogs muesli? Spellchecker?
> My erudite and cultured son, as you can see, forced me off the wagon with this beautifully coffee filled glug...
> 
> View attachment 115652



Drinking beer on a Monday? Disgusting!


----------



## rich p (11 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Drinking beer on a Monday? Disgusting!


Never mind that 3BM. I'm waiting for JtM to tell me what's in focus.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> Never mind that 3BM. I'm waiting for JtM to tell me what's in focus.


Nothing. A new level of "urban focus"


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Jan 2016)

At least we're actually drinking beer rich me old mate!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> At least we're actually drinking beer rich me old mate!


Aye, beer that tastes like the coffee what I am drinking. Nobbers.


----------



## rich p (11 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> Aye, beer that tastes like the coffee what I am drinking. Nobbers.


Lightweight fat git...


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> Lightweight fat git...


shurely an oxshymorun?


----------



## rich p (11 Jan 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> shurely an oxshymorun?


Moron, never mind the oxy


----------



## srw (12 Jan 2016)

I appeared to have paid a visit to M&S Simply Food on Holborn. It's lying - it also sells loo paper and beer. And I appear to have bought both.


----------



## User169 (12 Jan 2016)

Think I'm going to need a drink to recover from this bad news...

*New advice Dutch Health Council: "Do not drink alcohol or at least no more than one drink per day."*
_5 November 2015_

* The Health Council of the Netherlands, an independent scientific advisory body for government and parliament, published yesterday the report ‘Healthy Food Guidelines 2015’. Based on the available scientific literature the advice of the Health Council concerning alcohol consumption is: "Do not drink alcohol or at least no more than one drink per day."*
_
The Health Council states that although there are potential benefits associated with moderate alcohol consumption (f.i. lower risk of cardiovascular diseases by drinking small amounts of wine) they do not outweigh the risks. Two glasses per day for men, as previously recommended, it therefore no longer the motto.

The Council concludes that it has been convincingly shown that a high consumption of alcohol increases the risk of stroke and that binge drinking (defined by the Health Council as 60 grams of pure alcohol or more per occasion) increases the risk of heart disease. In addition, high alcohol consumption is associated with a greater risk of breast and colon cancer and a high consumption of beer and spirits is associated with lung cancer.

The report shows that many Dutch people currently drink more than the new guideline: 45% of men and 20% of women drink on average more than one glass of alcohol per day. Of men 14% drink at least once a week, more than six glasses of alcohol on one day. 7% of women have at least once a week over four glasses on one day.

The report was prepared at the request of the Minister of Health, Welfare and Sport and the Minister for Economic Affairs. The guidelines form the basis for nutrition and food policy in the Netherlands. The existing nutritional guidelines were published nine years ago._


----------



## rich p (12 Jan 2016)

Delftse Post said:


> Think I'm going to need a drink to recover from this bad news...
> 
> *New advice Dutch Health Council: "Do not drink alcohol or at least no more than one drink per day."*
> _5 November 2015_
> ...


I only skimmed it DP, but I think it says you're fine as long as men drink less than 14% beers, and women 7%.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Jan 2016)

Delftse Post said:


> "Do not drink alcohol or at least no more than one drink per day."


One a day it is then...


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Jan 2016)

One a day starts tomorrow, meanwhile yet another new brewery to me; Irwell Works Brewery - "Tempted".




Pale and hoppy modern standard. Floral and fruity. Pear drops maybe.

I like it


----------



## User169 (12 Jan 2016)

My one per night. 

Saison de Dottignies - my favourite beer style from one of my favourite Brewers. 

This one doesn't quite hit the mark - not wild enough. More of a tripel in my view.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jan 2016)

Delftse Post said:


> My one per night.
> 
> Saison de Dottignies - my favourite beer style from one of my favourite Brewers.
> 
> ...



If it doesn't hit the mark are you ok to have another?

I'm off to a bar in Edinburgh now...


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> If it doesn't hit the mark are you ok to have another?
> 
> I'm off to a bar in Edinburgh now...


Do let us know which one(s).

I've always been of the opinion that Edinburgh's best pubs are in Glasgow


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Do let us know which one(s).
> 
> I've always been of the opinion that Edinburgh's best pubs are in Glasgow


That's what my Glaswegian former colleagues always used to say!


----------



## User169 (12 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> If it doesn't hit the mark are you ok to have another?
> 
> I'm off to a bar in Edinburgh now...



I think you must be able to have another go. Hanging Bat?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I've always been of the opinion that Edinburgh's best pubs are in Glasgow





Maverick Goose said:


> That's what my Glaswegian former colleagues always used to say!


The pubs in Glasgow are not up to much to be honest; it's a myth that Glasgow is a vibrant modern city - it's a shitehole.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Jan 2016)

Babbitt Bowster
Rab Ha
Pot Still


----------



## rich p (13 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Babbitt Bowster
> Rab Ha
> Pot Still


That made no sense last night and the cold light of day hasn't brought enlightenment


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jan 2016)

This was excellent, first class beer.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> That made no sense last night and the cold light of day hasn't brought enlightenment


Three Glasgow bars 

Also forgot the Drygate Brewery


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Jan 2016)

My one tonight, Topaz again.

To my mind there is no finer sight than a crystal clear pint of pale beer.

The empty behind isn't mine m'lud 

Still not sure what hop it is


----------



## rich p (13 Jan 2016)

Off to the pub tonight to see what guest ales they have to compete with the Harveys. This dry (ish) January isn't going well, I'm forced to admit.


----------



## User169 (13 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> Off to the pub tonight to see what guest ales they have to compete with the Harveys. This dry (ish) January isn't going well, I'm forced to admit.



Just the one, Rich!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jan 2016)

Mmm coffee-beer flavoured coffee


----------



## srw (13 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> Mmm coffee-beer flavoured coffee


I've had the same mug for a couple of years. I've never put beer in it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jan 2016)

srw said:


> I've had the same mug for a couple of years. I've never put beer in it.


Me neither.


----------



## srw (13 Jan 2016)

Perhaps when I drink my bottle of Espresso Porter I'll use a coffee mug. That would be (for some values of the word) amusing.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jan 2016)

srw said:


> Perhaps when I drink my bottle of Espresso Porter I'll use a coffee mug. That would be (for some values of the word) amusing.


You could all buy a similar mug and drink your coffee-flavoured beer from it whilst I drink my coffee. We could even compare notes as to how coffee-tasting they were.


----------



## srw (13 Jan 2016)

Anyway, back on topic.....

I'm organising a party at the end of the month, and the venue only sells crap beer. My colleague who is heping my organise has found that one of our other colleagues is married to someone who works at the Surrey Hills brewery. They'll charge us about £2 a pint for a keg, and the venue will charge us £1.70 a pint corkage. Which means that importing our own decent beer will be cheaper than buying the bottles of London Pride that the venue sells.

So this evening I went on a beer hunt to check up on the . The beer in question is Shere Drop, their premium bitter. My phone told me that the 'spoons in Guildford sold the stuff. It wasn't on, so being a well brought-up chap I had a pint of Old Growler rather than walk out without buying anything. I'm afraid I didn't take a photo of the carpet.

My colleague had told me that the Guildford Tup sold the stuff, so I went up there. It didn't. It did have one of the brewery's other beers - Ranmore, their 3.8% session beer. Very pale and at the hoppiest end of what I think is OK.

I'm now drinking Cheshire Chocolate Porter from M&S (speaking of hot drinks...) It's moderately chocolately, but not very porterish - it looks and tastes more like a straightforward bitter. I don't know whether it's just me, but this crop of M&S beers seem rather less impressive than the previous crops I've had.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Jan 2016)

<^ Too long a post alert! >
Back on topic and there is nothing nicer than a camomile,vanilla and honey beer thought for the Mug's mug...I know, let's call it a 'smug'. 
I have brushed with prosecco, dabbled in Pussers 'Admiral Nelson' Rum and then some Pouilloux XO and have just cycled back to Base.
Camomile wins the day. It's hot. I'm cold.


----------



## srw (13 Jan 2016)

To get past the 'teef lengfometer...

I wanted a beer. I went to two pubs and had a beer, but not the beer. I went home and had different beer. It was OK, but not as nice as I hoped.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Jan 2016)

srw said:


> To get past the 'teef lengfometer...
> 
> I wanted a beer. I went to two pubs and had a beer, but not the beer. I went home and had different beer. It was OK, but not as nice as I hoped.


One can but live in hop. Buy Kernel 5C, Brewdog, Innis & Gunn - all good party beers nonpareil. A case of M&S Styrian goldings is only about fifty sovs. Descend to Tescos, where bargains can be had. Fox people with a rare 'Sierra Nevada' (4 for sick squid). Propose everyone goes from Leffe Blond, via 'Miele'  to Brun then rejoice! It will then be morning and time for poathed eggths, hot buttered toath and the odd thomato, with a lovely glass of Black IPA as digestif. Thoroughly recommended - apart from the Leffe middle bit.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jan 2016)

Can I play?


----------



## rich p (14 Jan 2016)

The Harvey's was sublime last night in the battlecruiser, so it was an effort to make myself try the, new to me, Lazy Lizard from local Lancing. An alliterative amber ale, perfect session ale. Another microbrewery being successfully supported by local indie pubs.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Can I play?
> 
> View attachment 115849


Surely no coincidence that I cannae find my mug this morning, 3mugsmcginty has broken in overnight and nicked it.


----------



## User169 (14 Jan 2016)

Bikkits, anyone?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jan 2016)

Delftse Post said:


> Bikkits, anyone?


Have some compassion! I'm struggling here. I need my beer thread fix to keep me going...but only have china receptacles to take pics of.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> Have some compassion! I'm struggling here. I need my beer thread fix to keep me going...but only have china receptacles to take pics of.


Sympathies, me old china...going solo is a hard task, while all the cards on here are dealing it out!





(The 'Pee' thread is thataway>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>)


----------



## srw (14 Jan 2016)

Delftse Post said:


> Bikkits, anyone?


Packet of porky scratchings for me, please.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jan 2016)

Delftse Post said:


> Bikkits, anyone?



I was drinking beer on the last page unlike most!


----------



## rich p (14 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I was drinking beer on the last page unlike most!


I was drinking it on this page, thank you


----------



## John the Monkey (14 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> View attachment 115851


You've caught the edge of that far beer mat beautifully there.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> I was drinking it on this page, thank you



Only because you were too pissed last night!


----------



## John the Monkey (14 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> ...I need my beer thread fix to keep me going...but only have china receptacles to take pics of.


----------



## rich p (14 Jan 2016)

Who's gonna say it then?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jan 2016)

Go on rich, which way is it?


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Jan 2016)

Craft innit


----------



## rich p (14 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Go on rich, which way is it?


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> thataway


----------



## martint235 (14 Jan 2016)

Rediscovering proper beer and working my way through the local offy. So far tonight Badger's Hoppy Hare (good but a one a night beer), Fuller's Wild River (not keen really) and an old favourite Fuller's ESB


----------



## rich p (14 Jan 2016)

As it's a school night and dry January, I only had halves of a few of these.
Cloudwater was decent though keggy. The Late Nights Morning Glory was a good trad bitter and the espresso stout was good but, sadly, flatter than my moobs.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> As it's a school night and dry January, I only had halves of a few of these.
> Cloudwater was decent though keggy. The Late Nights Morning Glory was a good trad bitter and the espresso stout was good but, sadly, flatter than my moobs.
> View attachment 115925


You probably had the lager and cider


----------



## rich p (14 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> You probably had the lager and cider


You'd have ordered the Squawk coffee stout.
Easy on the stout, bartender!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> You'd have ordered the Squawk coffee stout.
> Easy on the stout, bartender!


I'd have been nowhere near one of those dens of vice.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jan 2016)

Pint of Hooky and a couple of Rising Sun...






Yumtus x3


----------



## rich p (14 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Pint of Hooky and a couple of Rising Sun...
> 
> View attachment 115926
> 
> ...


We're keeping this thread honest 3BM!
I suspect Mossy is doing his bit but he's too píssed to post


----------



## User169 (14 Jan 2016)

Bit of an odd one. A coffee ruby saison from Fantome. A bit of coffee upfront, which fades into a bitter finish. Not so much saison spiciness.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jan 2016)

DP said:


> Bit of an odd one. A coffee ruby saison from Fantome. A bit of coffee upfront, which fades into a bitter finish. Not so much saison spiciness.
> 
> View attachment 115927



I guess we could shorten you to 'd' now...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> We're keeping this thread honest 3BM!



What on earth are you waffling on about you lunatic?


----------



## Aperitif (15 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> What on earth are you waffling on about you lunatic?


Take no notice of RP, 3BM - D & JtM will prevail...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jan 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Take no notice of RP, 3BM - D & JtM will prevail...



K A


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Jan 2016)

WTD?



Spoiler



*W *hat *T *he *D *euce?


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Jan 2016)

WTD?



Spoiler



*W*hat *T *he *D *euce?


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Jan 2016)

User said:


> As in two?


If I delete that inadvertent double post now, these messages will make no sense at all.


----------



## martint235 (15 Jan 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> If I delete that inadvertent double post now, these messages will make no sense at all.


They make sense now?


----------



## Aperitif (15 Jan 2016)

martint235 said:


> They make sense now?


T anyone?
B off with U >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Jan 2016)

martint235 said:


> They make sense now?


BS!


Spoiler



*B*ien *S*ûr!


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Jan 2016)

User said:


> How could we all possibly cope with that?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jan 2016)

Fyne Ales Jarl. Good stuff, nice hoppy beer with a strong finish, surprised it's only 3.8%. Good recommendation mavgoo!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Fyne Ales Jarl. Good stuff, nice hoppy beer with a strong finish, surprised it's only 3.8%. Good recommendation mavgoo!
> 
> View attachment 115968


My fave on tap ale


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> My fave on tap ale



Drink some!


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> My fave on tap ale


One of mine too-slainte!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Drink some!


No idea of anywhere local that has it on tap


----------



## gavgav (15 Jan 2016)

Shropshire Gold to celebrate the end of a crap week at work


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2016)

Happy Friday Folks. ..


----------



## User169 (15 Jan 2016)

Mild to kick off the weekend.


----------



## User169 (15 Jan 2016)

Waiter, there's an ant in my beer. No really.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2016)

User said:


> What order are you going for?


Kicked off with the Abbot...


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2016)

User said:


> Fair enough. I think I'd go Doombar, Abbot, Ferret, Finger, peculiar, hobgoblin.


Close.
Abbot, Ferret, Doombar, Finger, Hobgoblin. Old P.


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Jan 2016)

That reminds me, I've still got 2 bottles of Ferret.


----------



## User169 (15 Jan 2016)

Bloodline - a Blood Orange Ale from Flying Dog. This is pretty good. A nice marmelade flavour, but not too bitter.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jan 2016)

1845 at 19:20, this is that London's finest, fab stuff.


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Jan 2016)

Golden Ale (Asda Extra Special (Shepherd Neame) 4.5%)




A substitution (for local brewery Beartown's "Kodiak Gold"). I have to say that I don't really get all the flavours described on the label - there's a distinct hoppy aroma, followed by a taste that I think is biscuity, although quite refreshing, with hop bitterness - I didn't really pick up anything strongly floral or citrussy, personally, although the beer isn't bad at all. I've drunk more interesting golds, but also golds that were much too thin and insubstantial. Pleasantly middling, I'd say.

Mrs M says: "I liked that very much."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jan 2016)

Fyne Maverick Goose, pretty good dark malty bitter, easy on the hops and with a decent finish, a well balanced beer*






*typed that like I know what I'm on about...


----------



## rich p (15 Jan 2016)

A yeastie boy with a homemade curry at Kid no.1 - and a Marble Earl Grey. Great combo.
I'm home now and I've been putting off this one. A  Thornbridge Peanut Butter Brown ale...
May the Lord forgive me...
Actually, there's no hint of peanut butter, thankfully. Quite a quaffable but average glug. I feel a bit robbed cos I wanted to dislike it.Especially the peanut butter bit.


----------



## User169 (15 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> View attachment 116005



Love the glass. I deffl need one of those for these I've got lurking in the cellar..


----------



## rich p (15 Jan 2016)

DP said:


> Love the glass. I deffl need one of those for these I've got lurking in the cellar..
> 
> View attachment 116007


The surrogate son I raised on your behalf, would love to share it with you DP!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Jan 2016)

Fyne Vital Spark. Lovely rich dark red beer. Quite hoppy, dry finish, McYumtus.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jan 2016)

Here's one that might be of interest to you drinkers. or those who like "amazing popcorn"


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Jan 2016)

Cool

let's go!


----------



## Aperitif (16 Jan 2016)

In solidarity with our Salmon des que colleague, North of the border, I am also not drinking. I purchased what seems to be lemonade just now...Tesco downstairs has 4 for £2.79 English poonds - almost cheaper than water and just as tasty! I'm working so can't really start on the GunnDog go to...but, as I said, in solidarity with ('in harmony with' in Mossy's case) my good friend Les Ecossais, I'm drinking pish. It might as well be coffee.  Some lovely fotos to phocus upon recently, you Imbiberistas. 10/10.
Heineken. A cup not a mug. (That's the drinker) Slightly tangy, with a hint of tulips, sauce, small domesticated animals and a hint of conserve. Delicious! A 'Ik weet niet wat' finish...
No cap, no opener, no glass...just two lips.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Jan 2016)

It's snowing so I'm drinking beer


----------



## User169 (16 Jan 2016)

Oh, this is so good. From Denver, it's a wild ale fermented with 100% Brett and bitter oranges. I reckon I could live off this.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Jan 2016)

Do I have to change my name to MC?


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Jan 2016)

This is Cloudwater Special Edition IPA.

7.2‰

Very, very good. Definite grapefruit. No spirit aroma despite the strength.

I'm having half (that's all they'll allow)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I'm having half (that's all they'll allow)


Are you out with a beer chaperone?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Jan 2016)

Just buy two halves. Simples.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jan 2016)

Have you guys all given up drinking as well?


----------



## stephec (16 Jan 2016)

I've read this thread often enough, so time I made a contribution.

Here's tonight's refreshments.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jan 2016)

stephec said:


> I've read this thread often enough, so time I made a contribution.
> 
> Here's tonight's refreshments.
> 
> ...




That Whitstable Bay is a mighty fine drop.


----------



## stephec (16 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> That Whitstable Bay is a mighty fine drop.


I've never tried it before, but I've got a pale ale fetish at the moment.


----------



## stephec (16 Jan 2016)

User said:


> The opposite to me then. I decided that I would only drink dark beers over Christmas, which almost worked.



I'm blaming Tesco and their four bottles for £6.00 offer, there's not a lot of choice.

I just wish I had a Booths supermarket near home, their beer aisle is like an adult version of Toys'R'us.


----------



## theclaud (16 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Fyne Vital Spark. Lovely rich dark red beer. Quite hoppy, dry finish, McYumtus.
> 
> View attachment 116041


The crisp focus is clearly intended as an insult to @rich p. Luckily he's too thick-skinned to be offended.


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> Are you out with a beer chaperone?


No but the landlord knows me


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jan 2016)

Three pints of Greedy Goose down the local, no pics.


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Three pints of Greedy Goose down the local, no pics.


Any peach notes?


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jan 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Any peach notes?


There must be a little joke in there somewhere...or a punette.


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Jan 2016)

Charrington Brewery


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Jan 2016)

stephec said:


> I'm blaming Tesco and their four bottles for £6.00 offer, there's not a lot of choice.
> 
> I just wish I had a Booths supermarket near home, their beer aisle is like an adult version of Toys'R'us.


Booths....hubba hubba!They stock Fyne Ales as well


----------



## User169 (17 Jan 2016)

Bottling day - very important to have a brew at the same time. I'm bottling my Sorachi Ace saison a la M+S. Tastes great out of the fermenter, but at 8.4% it's a bit stronger than intended.


----------



## Booyaa (17 Jan 2016)

DP said:


> Bottling day - very important to have a brew at the same time. I'm bottling my Sorachi Ace saison a la M+S. Tastes great out of the fermenter, but at 8.4% it's a bit stronger than intended.



What labels do you use for your brew? Just bottled up a batch and fancied putting labels on this one.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jan 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> Booths....hubba hubba!They stock Fyne Ales as well


I'd never heard of Booths before, looks like a North West of Englandshire operation; nearest one to me is about 2 hours drive away, but I might have a venture to have a look next time I am off work and back drinking beer.


----------



## User169 (17 Jan 2016)

Booyaa said:


> What labels do you use for your brew? Just bottled up a batch and fancied putting labels on this one.



I just print them on to regular photocopier paper,cut them out and stick them on with pritt stick.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jan 2016)

DP said:


> I just print them on to regular photocopier paper,cut them out and stick them on with pritt stick.



Do you get the kids to do it, Delftse Post?


----------



## Booyaa (17 Jan 2016)

DP said:


> I just print them on to regular photocopier paper,cut them out and stick them on with pritt stick.



Nice one, Ta.


----------



## User169 (17 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Do you get the kids to do it, Delftse Post?



sadly, they demanded payment


----------



## srw (17 Jan 2016)

DP said:


> sadly, they demanded payment


Share your bottling beer with them.


----------



## vernon (17 Jan 2016)

Founders All day IPA session ale.

It does what it says on the bottle. Quaffable, lightly hopped, absence of citrus notes and very more-ish.

Sadly one bottle does not a session make.


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Jan 2016)

vernon said:


> Founders All day IPA session ale.
> 
> It does what it says on the bottle. Quaffable, lightly hopped, absence of citrus notes and very more-ish.
> 
> ...


Good excuse to buy some more Vernon [to wash down those pies].


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jan 2016)

Shlurp...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jan 2016)

Hello me.


----------



## srw (17 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hello me.
> 
> View attachment 116197


4.8%? "Strong"? Pah. Those Scots are wusses.


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'd never heard of Booths before, looks like a North West of Englandshire operation; nearest one to me is about 2 hours drive away, but I might have a venture to have a look next time I am off work and back drinking beer.


Ssssshhhhh

Booths is like Waitrose only better

We like to keep it to ourselves


----------



## rich p (18 Jan 2016)

This is a 3.8 percentage beer with a good kick. Columbus and Sorachi ace...
...hence Acer, I suppose. Nice


----------



## martint235 (18 Jan 2016)

I'm being boring this evening, a combination of London Porter and King Goblin


----------



## martint235 (18 Jan 2016)

User said:


> 50:50?


There's an idea but probably not. I am enjoying my new "in moderation" lifestyle though


----------



## rich p (18 Jan 2016)

martint235 said:


> There's an idea but probably not. I am enjoying my new "in moderation" lifestyle though


You, a Moderator? Yeah, right, Mart!


----------



## martint235 (18 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> You, a Moderator? Yeah, right, Mart!


Yep my days of 12 cans of Kronenbourg are over. 3 relaxing bottles of beer slowly savoured instead


----------



## rich p (18 Jan 2016)

martint235 said:


> Yep my days of 12 cans of Kronenbourg are over. 3 relaxing bottles of beer slowly savoured instead


Kronenbourg isn't beer anyway. Lager thread is thataway>>>>>>>>>>>>>
I hope you've come over from the dark side!


----------



## martint235 (18 Jan 2016)

I never touched lager until I moved to London in 1991. I then crossed paths with Courage ales for the first time. What foul sh*te that was. I held out for a while in pubs like the Firkins but if you wanted any kind of consistency it was Stella or Kronenbourg. It wasn't a high consistency but it was bearable.


----------



## Spartak (19 Jan 2016)

I'm in Belgium .......


----------



## vernon (19 Jan 2016)

I'm celebrating my successful appeal for improved redundancy terms with a Thornbridge.






It's a homebrew that's been upscaled for commercial production and its background/heritage shines through:

Flat, light in taste, hints of weissbier, undertones of rhubarb, definitely captures the spirit of homebrewing and emminently suitable for drinking when nothing else is available. 

I'd be happy to drink it again in the distant future.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Jan 2016)

Spartak said:


> I'm in Belgium .......



Nice. I'll be in Brussels next week, after a brief stop in London... looking forward to heading back to 'A La Mort Subite' and some other favourite bars.


----------



## martint235 (20 Jan 2016)

Spartak said:


> I'm in Belgium .......
> 
> View attachment 116404


I'm trying to get my local shop to get Leffe Bruin but his staff keep bringing Blonde back from the cash and carry. I know the C&C sell bruin cos they've had it in the shop in the past by mistake.


----------



## Spartak (20 Jan 2016)

martint235 said:


> I'm trying to get my local shop to get Leffe Bruin but his staff keep bringing Blonde back from the cash and carry. I know the C&C sell bruin cos they've had it in the shop in the past by mistake.



Just gone down to the bar in hotel - feast your eyes on this line up !!






Went for the La Chouffe - 8% ABV !!


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Jan 2016)

Caledonian Double Dark Oatmeal Stout

It's darker than the average beer BooBoo


----------



## martint235 (20 Jan 2016)

Just got an assorted 6 bottles of beer, some Fuller's, some Wychwood to go along with the 6 I already had in stock. May partake of some a little later


----------



## nickyboy (20 Jan 2016)

T-12


----------



## srw (20 Jan 2016)

Spartak said:


> Just gone down to the bar in hotel - feast your eyes on this line up !!
> 
> View attachment 116497
> 
> ...


Meh. A so-so mix of mass-market bland brews.


----------



## Spartak (20 Jan 2016)

srw said:


> Meh. A so-so mix of mass-market bland brews.



Now drinking this 10% ABV !!!


----------



## martint235 (21 Jan 2016)

Spartak said:


> Now drinking this 10% ABV !!!
> 
> View attachment 116545


You're not winning friends.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Jan 2016)

nickyboy said:


> T-12


OK, I give in.


----------



## nickyboy (21 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> OK, I give in.



20 Jan.....12 days until 1 Feb

Dry January innit

T-11 today


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Jan 2016)

nickyboy said:


> 20 Jan.....12 days until 1 Feb
> 
> Dry January innit
> 
> T-11 today


Ooohhhhh

I see


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jan 2016)

nickyboy said:


> 20 Jan.....12 days until 1 Feb
> 
> Dry January innit
> 
> T-11 today



Ah. I thought it was a 'T has twelve beers now' - the 'T' being Martin *T*homasson
As he had twelve, and I also presumed you would be having one, I might have written 'n+1' as a chaser...
And I would have been wrong on the internet - woe is mea.
I'm still imbibing a mix of the usual mass market bland brews..."When in Rome, eh?" Which reminds me; Spartak. us want some. Cast us a few more photographs...

The Oenomausologist thread is thataway >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 
'Stop whining'


----------



## Spartak (21 Jan 2016)

martint235 said:


> You're not winning friends.



Sorry @martint235


----------



## martint235 (21 Jan 2016)

I've got a couple of Leffe Blonde in the fridge but I think tonight is going to be King Goblin and Marstons Owd Rodger. I may throw in a Bengal Lancer


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Jan 2016)

Owd Roger and the Bengal Lancer; sounds like an Ealing Comedy or saink


----------



## martint235 (21 Jan 2016)

Went for an Imperial Red to start with


----------



## martint235 (21 Jan 2016)

￼Moving up a gear


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jan 2016)

The end of day 21. I am going to buy the most alcoholic beer I can find at the end of this nonsense and get p*ssed on one glass.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> The end of day 21. I am going to buy the most alcoholic beer I can find at the end of this nonsense and get p*ssed on one glass.


Go for it! I am minded to start a niche 'tea flavoured beer' thread... Earl Grey IPA anyone?


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Jan 2016)

Too late

http://www.marblebeers.com/our-beers/earl-grey-ipa/


----------



## rich p (22 Jan 2016)

This is as close to a Belgian beer a you can get from Bristol. Really nice, I recommend it. Amber ale, winter rye.
Top beer but I might as well buy Belgian beer rather than a good copy?


----------



## martint235 (22 Jan 2016)

Am I the only one who isn't massively impressed by the Brewdog offerings? Yet to come across on that I think "ooh that's really nice"


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Jan 2016)

martint235 said:


> Am I the only one who isn't massively impressed by the Brewdog offerings? Yet to come across on that I think "ooh that's really nice"


I think they've suffered a bit from everyone doing a Punk IPA-a-like. I still like Punk, but it doesn't seem as out of the ordinary as it once did. Jackhammer seems like Punk IPA: The Next Generation to me, and I quite like that. If you're not overfond of hop forward brews, I can see the Brewdog would not be your cup of tea.

My go-to brewer for knowing what they're about with hops (at the moment) would be Oakham though.


----------



## User169 (22 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> This is as close to a Belgian beer a you can get from Bristol. Really nice, I recommend it. Amber ale, winter rye.
> Top beer but I might as well buy Belgian beer rather than a good copy?
> View attachment 116693



I tried that one over Christmas and thought it excellent - loved the marmaladey aroma. Definitely a brewery I'd look out for again.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Jan 2016)

Chocolate stout in the lamb and flag


----------



## stephec (22 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> Kronenbourg isn't beer anyway. Lager thread is thataway>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> I hope you've come over from the dark side!


That might answer a question of mine, is the golden liquid acceptable on this thread?


----------



## Aperitif (22 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Chocolate stout in the lamb and flag
> 
> View attachment 116714


In that London?
I have been watching clickey-ba in the boozer opposite 6 More London.
All the Ds...Doombar and Deuchars.
Awful stuff, lacking integrity, taste and shoddy in appearance. (Reminds me of some of my most valued drinking partners Rich...)


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Jan 2016)

In that there London village, yeah


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jan 2016)

Aperitif said:


> View attachment 116721



Looks as if the bloke at the bar has farted and the woman in blue is none too pleased with this*

* @rich p would have managed to focus on her


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jan 2016)




----------



## MossCommuter (22 Jan 2016)

Recommend me a boozer near the adelphi


----------



## Aperitif (22 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Recommend me a boozer near the adelphi


Walk toward Charing Cross and hang a right and you're in The Harp zone!!! 47 Chandos Place...beer mat snaps obligatoire.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Jan 2016)

Best I can do, beer in one hand, phone on other. Nowhere to stand

Tooo beeezeee


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Best I can do, beer in one hand, phone on other. Nowhere to stand
> Tooo beeezeee


Tell the locals that you're from out of town, they'll surely give you a seat. Surely.


----------



## User169 (22 Jan 2016)

Lamb and Flag is very busy. Used to drink in there with my mates Sophie The Naughty Lawyer and the Butchmeister.


----------



## martint235 (22 Jan 2016)

I have a selection for this evening


----------



## srw (22 Jan 2016)

martint235 said:


> Am I the only one who isn't massively impressed by the Brewdog offerings? Yet to come across on that I think "ooh that's really nice"


No, it's not only you. They treat hops as if they were a major flavouring rather than a preservative and a background bitterer.


----------



## User169 (22 Jan 2016)

srw said:


> They treat hops as if they were a major flavouring rather than a preservative and a background bitterer.



That's not right even for BBB.


----------



## rich p (22 Jan 2016)

DP said:


> Lamb and Flag is very busy. Used to drink in there with my mates Sophie The Naughty Lawyer and the Butchmeister.


I'm liking the sound of the naughty lawyer. Is that an x- rated story for when I'm next in Ghent? 
I used to drink in there too, as a student, and later as an occasional visitor. It was owned then by the father of my daughter's friend. A slightly sinister, shady character


----------



## rich p (22 Jan 2016)

A pint and a pastie in the finest pub in Dorset, possibly. The Square&Compass
for lunch...
Something like Molly May but my memory is failing. Good trad bitter


----------



## rich p (22 Jan 2016)

Early evening sharpener in the castle arms in West Lulworrh was a Snowy, 'single malt' draught. No idea what that means bit it was bloody, bloody good, as the local yokels agreed.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> A pint and a pastie in the finest pub in Dorset, possibly. The Square&Compass
> for lunch...
> Something like Molly May but my memory is failing. Good trad bitter
> View attachment 116761


Paper plate c*ntery


----------



## User169 (23 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> Early evening sharpener in the castle arms in West Lulworrh was a Snowy, 'single malt' draught. No idea what that means bit it was bloody, bloody good, as the local yokels agreed.
> View attachment 116760



It means they only used one type of malt! Typically, you use a blend of malts - in most English bitter, there'd be pale ale malt as base malt to provide fermentable sugar and some crystal malt for some sweetness, colour and body.

SMaSH beers are quite the thing - single malt and single hop.


----------



## User169 (23 Jan 2016)

User13710 said:


> Don't throw away that stale loaf of bread. Make beer out of it!
> http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2016/jan/22/toast-ale-beer-surplus-bread-feedback-food-waste



A very ancient process dating back to Sumerian times..

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bappir


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Jan 2016)

User13710 said:


> Don't throw away that stale loaf of bread. Make beer out of it!
> http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2016/jan/22/toast-ale-beer-surplus-bread-feedback-food-waste


i wonder how many of those 24 million slices are any good. I can't see a bag of Chorleywood white Warburtons being very successful.

The home brewers of Highgate will be starting by making artisanal loaves and leaving them to go stale


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> Paper plate c*ntery



I went to a pub on Friday and the food was dished up on an old plank, utter nonsense.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I went to a pub on Friday and the food was dished up on an old plank, utter nonsense.


Food served on @rich p's naked chest?


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Jan 2016)

The beer thread will be pleased to learn that MossCommuter spent the day today on a beginners' DSLR photography course.

It will also be pleased to learn that Mossy has no intention of lugging his camera around London tonight so blurry auto-focus fails will remain the norm.




*Beer by Mossy (with a phone)*


----------



## martint235 (23 Jan 2016)

No beer this evening as I actually intend to go out on my bike tomorrow


----------



## smutchin (23 Jan 2016)

Intriguing little number from To Øl...





It's actually not as murky as it looks in the pic but it's definitely 'hazy'. Flavour-wise, it made me think of this:

View: http://youtu.be/1SAUZGuLrmM


----------



## rich p (23 Jan 2016)

martint235 said:


> No beer this evening as I actually intend to go out on my bike tomorrow


That's never stopped me.

Just had a rather nice couple of pints of Wolfowitz or summink in this local West Lulworth boozer. Top beer, sweet but complex.
I do like drinking in proper English pubs that haven't been poncified, especially ones I haven't been in before.
I'd go so far as to say it's a hobby of mine.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Jan 2016)

smutchin said:


> It's


Skillz

We don't do photo realism


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Skillz
> 
> We don't do photo realism


... Or accurate quoting


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jan 2016)

Went to a Cloggy mate's house and got given...






And...






And finally...






The second bock was the nicest of the bunch, having said that they were all pretty decent for foreign.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Went to a Cloggy mate's house and got given...
> 
> View attachment 116846
> 
> ...


Y',know what?

If you'd pulled the lens to about 50mm and gone for an f5.6 on a tripod and slow ISO that might have been a good picture...


...or summert


----------



## User169 (23 Jan 2016)

Speedway Stout 2014 from Alesmith. An imperil stout with coffee - ofteb these coffee jobs really over do it, but tgis is subline!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Y',know what?
> 
> If you'd pulled the lens to about 50mm and gone for an f5.6 on a tripod and slow ISO that might have been a good picture...
> 
> ...



Farkin Leica rubbish...


----------



## User169 (23 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Went to a Cloggy mate's house and got given...
> 
> View attachment 116846
> 
> ...



Jopen has a brewery and restaurant in an old church. Well worth a visit if youre in the Netherlands.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Jan 2016)

DP said:


> Speedway Stout 2014 from Alesmith. An imperil stout with coffee - ofteb these coffee jobs really over do it, but tgis is subline!
> 
> View attachment 116850


Looks like it would be nice with cake


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jan 2016)

DP said:


> Jopen has a brewerybabd restaurantvp in ab old church. Wekl worthba visitvif yourecin thevNetherlands.



You've gone native.


----------



## User169 (23 Jan 2016)

User13710 said:


> Are you a bit pissed?



Posted before editing!


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Jan 2016)

TMN pwns DP


----------



## srw (23 Jan 2016)

I have a bottle of Dark Star Espresso which I think I won't open shortly before trying to sleep. I also have a bottle of Bailey's which I fear I will.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Jan 2016)

DP said:


> Speedway Stout 2014 from Alesmith. An imperil stout with coffee - ofteb these coffee jobs really over do it, but tgis is subline!



Supposedly one of the best beers in the world...


----------



## User169 (24 Jan 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Supposedly one of the best beers in the world...



No 12 on the ratebeer top50.

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/top-50/

I've managed 9 of them. The two that I'd like to try are 3 Fonteinen's Zenna y Frontera and Hill Farmstead's Ann. Look out for the 3 Fonteinen when you're in Brussels this week!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Jan 2016)

DP said:


> No 12 on the ratebeer top50.
> 
> http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/top-50/
> 
> I've managed 9 of them. The two that I'd like to try are 3 Fonteinen's Zenna y Frontera and Hill Farmstead's Ann. Look out for the 3 Fonteinen when you're in Brussels this week!



At a quick flick flick through I've had 4 and I bet you could pick those ones out!

Funny how something like Fin du Monde isn't on that list when it topped Beeradvo's list a couple of years back.


----------



## User169 (24 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> At a quick flick flick through I've had 4 and I bet you could pick those ones out!
> 
> Funny how something like Fin du Monde isn't on that list when it topped Beeradvo's list a couple of years back.



Not sure how that works, but it's currently 247 in top 250 at Beeradvocate. Very US biased of course.

http://www.beeradvocate.com/lists/top/


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Jan 2016)

Bengal Lancer

Market Porter Pub next stop

Expect more photographic marvels


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Expect more photographic marvels



Sundays wouldn't be the same without Mossy's Photographic Marvels - and a reminder to include your Sunday Roast as well


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> Sundays wouldn't be the same without Mossy's Photographic Marvels - and a reminder to include your Sunday Roast as well


Had keema per eedu, brioche and lassi for brunch

When am in London I "do" "brunch".

It's not quite breakfast and it's not quite lunch


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Jan 2016)

Lunchtime sharpener. Haggis, neeps and tatties flunch.


----------



## User169 (24 Jan 2016)

You have to try a classic now again and today is Orval. A bit of an outlier in the Trappist family, its uniqueness comes from a hefty dose of dry hops and the addition of brettanomyces. Young, it's a hoppy pale ale, but as it ages the hops fade and the brett character comes through. This one had a definite brett nose and that juiciness that you seem to get from brett. Just superb


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Jan 2016)

Where's a good Sunday dinner in the smoke anyway?

Not too posh, I'm wearing jeans and I'm northern


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Jan 2016)

DP said:


> No 12 on the ratebeer top50.
> 
> http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/top-50/
> 
> I've managed 9 of them. The two that I'd like to try are 3 Fonteinen's Zenna y Frontera and Hill Farmstead's Ann. Look out for the 3 Fonteinen when you're in Brussels this week!



I will, I will - any recommendation for the best bar to try it?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Jan 2016)

Mmm... Orval.

Talk of 'best beer in the world' lists (and their US biases) makes me think that it's time for updates to our personal Top 10 favourite beers. Any starters?


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Jan 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Mmm... Orval.
> 
> Talk of 'best beer in the world' lists (and their US biases) makes me think that it's time for updates to our personal Top 10 favourite beers. Any starters?


My list is the only list that matters (to me)

But, please, don't limit me to 10


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Had keema per eedu, brioche and lassi for brunch
> 
> When am in London I "do" "brunch".
> 
> It's not quite breakfast and it's not quite lunch


Nice. I was enticed by eggs marsala, but got this: 





Where did you go? Dishoom?


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Jan 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Nice. I was enticed by eggs marsala, but got this:
> View attachment 116925
> 
> 
> Where did you go? Dishoom?


Yep, Dishoom
The only place to breakfast in Covent garden


----------



## User169 (24 Jan 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I will, I will - any recommendation for the best bar to try it?



I've seen a couple of check ins on untappd from Moeder Lambic today, so I guess they have it. I'll be well jel if you get to drink it, but you may need to flash some cash!


----------



## martint235 (24 Jan 2016)

Well after having done something ridiculous to mention on a cycle forum, errm cycling, I'm treating myself to a few this evening. Probably London Port although I have a couple of bottles of Oyster Stout that are calling to me


----------



## rich p (24 Jan 2016)

Cerne Abbas Dorset ale.
Discern a bass
Sweet, vanilla. Nothing to write home about considering it's their flagship offering.
Edit - it's growing on me


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> Cerne Abbas Dorset ale.
> Discern Sea Bass
> Sweet, vanilla. Nothing to write home about considering it's their flagship offering.
> Edit - it's growing on me
> View attachment 116942


Looks like something's grown on him too


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Jan 2016)

Guinness export in the glass and Stoney Edwards on the turntable y'all.


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> That's never stopped me.
> 
> Just had a rather nice couple of pints of Wolfowitz or summink in this local West Lulworth boozer. Top beer, sweet but complex.
> I do like drinking in proper English pubs that haven't been poncified, especially ones I haven't been in before.
> ...


That's a very well focussed upon pump clip.

Who are you, and what have you done with rich p ?


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Jan 2016)

First outdoor pinst of the year last weekend-2 pints of Teignworthy Neap tide at the Prince of Wales, Ham Hill. Yuzzem!


----------



## rich p (24 Jan 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> First outdoor pinst of the year last weekend-2 pints of Teignworthy Neap tide at the Prince of Wales, Ham Hill. Yuzzem!


No pix MG?


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> No pix MG?


Sadly not...maybe I need to get a posher phone and join the ranks of the true sipsters


----------



## rich p (26 Jan 2016)

I really like this Marble Lagonda. Right up there with their Earl Grey. A hint of Granny Smith about it. The apple not the old girl mouldering away in the corner
JtM will be along soon to applaud my photo skills anytime now...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> I really like this Marble Lagonda. Right up there with their Earl Grey. A hint of Granny Smith about it. The apple not the old girl mouldering away in the corner
> JtM will be along soon to applaud my photo skills anytime now...
> View attachment 117045



Bit early for me, rich but fair play if you've got feck all to do.


----------



## theclaud (26 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> I really like this Marble Lagonda. Right up there with their Earl Grey. A hint of Granny Smith about it. The apple not the old girl mouldering away in the corner
> JtM will be along soon to applaud my photo skills anytime now...
> View attachment 117045


Yeastie Boys in the background?


----------



## rich p (26 Jan 2016)

theclaud said:


> Yeastie Boys in the background?


Good spot! Another fave but my daughter snaffled that one. Saving me from temptation...


----------



## theclaud (26 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> Good spot! Another fave but my daughter snaffled that one. Saving me from temptation...


I love it. And that green jasmine tea IPA I had in Edinburgh. I put this poncery down to your ludicrous influence.


----------



## rich p (26 Jan 2016)

theclaud said:


> I love it. And that green jasmine tea IPA I had in Edinburgh. I put this poncery down to your ludicrous influence.


In my defence, my first posts in this thread were belittling poncey bottled beers. I blame DP and 3BM, they've cost me and my liver a king's ransom.


----------



## srw (26 Jan 2016)

theclaud said:


> Yeastie Boys in the background?


No, it looks like a Montepulciano to me.


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> I really like this Marble Lagonda. Right up there with their Earl Grey. A hint of Granny Smith about it. The apple not the old girl mouldering away in the corner
> JtM will be along soon to applaud my photo skills anytime now...
> View attachment 117045


A triumphant return to form.

This photograph teases us - is it the farther bottle that's the point of focus? The wine glass? Or the tiles and pans in the far background? Rich P, in this challenging composition, forces us to examine our assumptions, not only about the subject of his picture, but about the very nature of photography and visual art itself.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Jan 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> A triumphant return to form.
> 
> This photograph teases us - is it the farther bottle that's the point of focus? The wine glass? Or the tiles and pans in the far background? Rich P, in this challenging composition, forces us to examine our assumptions, not only about the subject of his picture, but about the very nature of photography and visual art itself.
> 
> View attachment 117048



The chalkboard's the real teaser isn't it? Just enough out of focus to make it impossible to decipher. Or maybe that was in focus and it's just Rich's dodgy writing.

I've a horrible feeling it's some subliminal message for me to buy his beer for him in Llandudno


----------



## Maverick Goose (26 Jan 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> A triumphant return to form.
> 
> This photograph teases us - is it the farther bottle that's the point of focus? The wine glass? Or the tiles and pans in the far background? Rich P, in this challenging composition, forces us to examine our assumptions, not only about the subject of his picture, but about the very nature of photography and visual art itself.
> 
> View attachment 117048


Nice paradigms Rich P....your image at once situates and refuses to situate itself in the interstitial space between a subject and a non subject... Oh and the Lagonda isn't too shabby either.


----------



## Aperitif (26 Jan 2016)

nickyboy said:


> The chalkboard's the real teaser isn't it? Just enough out of focus to make it impossible to decipher. Or maybe that was in focus and it's just Rich's dodgy writing.
> 
> I've a horrible feeling it's some subliminal message for me to buy his beer for him in Llandudno


I'm perplexed.
Maybe the assembled could throw some light upon this enigma that is Rich.
One moment, we don't want him, or his photographs to be in 'crisp' focus. He digests the comments...and the next thing is he is being castigated for his Monet-like impressionism. For those of you who haven't seen an example of Rich in crisp focus, I can only imagine that you would all regard it as a thing of wonder...
Golden Wonder.
Over to you for the photo @theclaud 
I am still empathising with my Warrior friend Marmion (except for a bottle of champagne IPA that passed my lips on Sunday 24th inst.) Mossy is reckless in his search for 'dry January' it seems. Even MartinT started posting photos of beer - albeit with the tops on (tight Northern git alert - nothing's changed) until he got so thirsty he actually opened one...and he was only rescued by cycling 'the next day'.
What a life!
I walked past the Harp tonight in solidarity with Marm...after all, it's not often that the last eight in the Champions Cup doesn't include Scotch. Or Welsh, Irish, Italian etc...and that one of the finalists will be English for sure...
Now, I have Innis & G or a bow-wow Punk to choose from...hmmm. No. Camomile, fennel and vanilla it is...(sounds like a DP special brew)
Anyway, Marm...


----------



## Aperitif (26 Jan 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> A triumphant return to form.
> 
> This photograph teases us - is it the farther bottle that's the point of focus? The wine glass? Or the tiles and pans in the far background? Rich P, in this challenging composition, forces us to examine our assumptions, not only about the subject of his picture, but about the very nature of photography and visual art itself.
> 
> View attachment 117048


This is prize tosser territory: Mrs M would be devastated.


----------



## theclaud (26 Jan 2016)

Aperitif said:


> I'm perplexed.
> Maybe the assembled could throw some light upon this enigma that is Rich.
> One moment, we don't want him, or his photographs to be in 'crisp' focus. He digests the comments...and the next thing is he is being castigated for his Monet-like impressionism. For those of you who haven't seen an example of Rich in crisp focus, I can only imagine that you would all regard it as a thing of wonder...
> Golden Wonder.
> ...


The sought-after item you mention was once saved on my desktop under the file name "packet.jpg". I fear it was a casualty of some so-called upgrade. However I have at least one hard copy (if you'll forgive the expression), as part of one FNRttC-related publication or other. No bids on Ebay so far.

Sticking with the theme...






Its subtlety is in keeping with its name. It's growing on me, although I suspect this is as much to do with it being the only beer in the house as anything. It is, after all, pissing with rain out there. Not to mention the fact that I'm as good as wasted on one bottle of the stuff.


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Jan 2016)

theclaud said:


> I'm as good as wasted on one bottle of the stuff.


Hahahahahahaha



You're killing me


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jan 2016)

The end is nigh; I shall fall short of making it a completely dry January as I have a party on Saturday and there's nae danger I'll be able to abstain - but then I'll be back off it again for another month, the month of Februadry. Unless I have forgotten about another party that is in the offing.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Jan 2016)

theclaud said:


> The sought-after item you mention was once saved on my desktop under the file name "packet.jpg". I fear it was a casualty of some so-called upgrade. However I have at least one hard copy (if you'll forgive the expression), as part of one FNRttC-related publication or other. No bids on Ebay so far.
> 
> Sticking with the theme...
> 
> ...


Is that cushion the original 'Moose Commuter'?  And, is that a 'tern table' at the back, left..?
"Related publication"...hmm, I have some memory sticks somewhere...LET THE TRUTH BE SEEN! (Back in a tic)
Can't find the original - must be at work somewhere, but found an advert for an upcoming event concerning Wales' finest cyclist's birthday...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Jan 2016)

theclaud said:


> The sought-after item you mention was once saved on my desktop under the file name "packet.jpg". I fear it was a casualty of some so-called upgrade. However I have at least one hard copy (if you'll forgive the expression), as part of one FNRttC-related publication or other. No bids on Ebay so far.
> 
> Sticking with the theme...
> 
> ...



Domestic bliss; beer, moose themed soft furnishings, stuffed gulls and Billy bookcases.


----------



## theclaud (27 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'll be back off it again for another month, the month of Februadry.


Oh FFS.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Jan 2016)

theclaud said:


> Oh FFS.



I'm putting the **** on ignore, I can't take another month of his incessant bleating.


----------



## rich p (27 Jan 2016)

Can't the miserable old sweat just pìss off to the Tea(total) thread.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jan 2016)

theclaud said:


> Oh FFS.


You've just seen the pic of old rich's bawsacks and you decide to "oh FFS" me for being aff the drink?


----------



## rich p (27 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> You've just seen the pic of old rich's bawsacks and you decide to "oh FFS" me for being aff the drink?


I think the clue is in the title...
The No Beer thread is that away >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## theclaud (27 Jan 2016)

Marmion said:


> You've just seen the pic of old rich's bawsacks and you decide to "oh FFS" me for being aff the drink?


 

My phone isn't showing the pic at the moment. I must have the security settings at 'Please God no, I've not had breakfast.'


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jan 2016)

Wisby Mörk a very pleasant dark lager


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Jan 2016)

Aperitif said:


> This is prize tosser territory: Mrs M would be devastated.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Jan 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Wisby Mörk a very pleasant dark lager
> View attachment 117142


The only thing without a head is the beer!


----------



## Aperitif (27 Jan 2016)

> This is prize tosser territory: Mrs M would be devastated.


Unless you are really Waldemar Januszczak - in which case, I apologise! 


> “less a picture maker, more a substance-lover.” One might suspect that many a modern artist is a bit of a substance lover, but the substance here is apparently the desiccated remains of a jet engine, reduced to a “pile of dust in the middle of the room”. How does he know it is a pile of dusty jet engine? Would not a giant pile of cocaine have much the same artistic merit? I can’t say it would occur to me to describe the “mood” of a pile of dust as “reticent yet weighty”, nor yet the combined efforts of the three of the above artists as “emotional minimalism, or emo art”


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jan 2016)

Aperitif said:


> The only thing without a head is the beer!


Decapitated I'm afraid.


----------



## User169 (27 Jan 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Unless you are really Waldemar Januszczak - in which case, I apologise!



Anazingstoker!


----------



## Aperitif (27 Jan 2016)

DP said:


> Anazingstoker!


'splains a lot then...
Let's have another glug...


> it misunderstands the shoal-like nature of art-world thinking. In the art world, opinions, tastes, prejudices are passed from private view to private view, biennale to biennale, jury to jury. The Turner is true to its times because the decision-makers who shape it are the inhabitants of a trout pond, congregating where the food is dropped. The clear evidence for this is this year’s shortlist. All four artists on it glow jointly with the moods and colours of today. Thus, Spartacus Chetwynd, who claims to live in a nudist colony in south London — funny, I never see her around! — is a performance artist. She was born Alalia Chetwynd, but later became Lali Chetwynd, then the ridiculous Spartacus. So even her name is a performance.


Wonder if that's the same nudist colony that Rich frequents? Still, I equate him to Dickins, with the odd Constable thrown in - not so much a Turner...not for that Monet anyway...
Luckily, I am unable to locate the unexpurgated version of 'Saltyboy Antics'


----------



## rich p (28 Jan 2016)

Love this citrussy APA from Arbor. 
Perfect with my seafood risotto


----------



## srw (29 Jan 2016)

Lovely stuff - a basic 4.2% bitter with a perfect balance between hop and malt. I don't think the pink champagne I alternated it with affected my judgement at all.

We got in a 40 pint keg for a party last night, because the bar at the venue only sold crap. Even with corkage it still came in cheaper than the crap. I'm now feeling the aftereffects of something - perhaps the shots I was force-fed?


----------



## User169 (29 Jan 2016)

Le weekend! My newest release - a Sorachi Ace saison. Looks great and tastes more or less as intended. Insanely strong though at 8.4%. I reckon this would stand up well against the M+S version and get you mullered quicker!


----------



## User169 (29 Jan 2016)

Castleford's finest has just dropped through the letterbox.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jan 2016)

User3094 said:


> A clean tasting yet tasty lager, brewed with a light touch....
> 
> View attachment 117295


How do you know that? The top's still on, no sign of a 'crackle' and call centre booth background. 



DP said:


> Le weekend! My newest release - a Sorachi Ace saison. Looks great and tastes more or less as intended. Insanely strong though at 8.4%. I reckon this would stand up well against the M+S version and get you mullered quicker!
> 
> View attachment 117296


That's more like it!


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jan 2016)

User3094 said:


> Cos I had 3 last night


Hhumph! Just look at DP's bright, foaming 'widowmaker' of a hop howitzer. That glassful stirs the imagination...especially when stuck at work.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jan 2016)

User3094 said:


> A clean tasting yet tasty lager, brewed with a light touch....
> 
> View attachment 117295


The thread you are looking for is thataway >>>>>

This is strictly a thread for people not drinking beer*


*I might be wrong, but not as wrong as fecking lager


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Jan 2016)

Même Jesus Plus


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Jan 2016)

Mikkeller Black Hole.

Now shumwhat schmashed.


----------



## Stephenite (29 Jan 2016)

Dark and wet outside; dark and wet inside. And a messy backdrop to Porter from Telemark Mikrobryggeri. Very much like a stout this, and not a bad thing.


----------



## Stephenite (29 Jan 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Mikkeller Black Hole.
> 
> Now shumwhat schmashed.
> View attachment 117336


Not surprising is it? Ten and twelve per cent! Vært innom glasbanken?!


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Jan 2016)

Stephenite said:


> Dark and wet outside; dark and wet inside. And a messy backdrop to Porter from Telemark Mikrobryggeri. Very much like a stout this, and not a bad thing.
> View attachment 117337


I can recommend a course of lessons that would ensure you had all the skillz present that photo completely disfocussed. V. cheap to you

Must try harder


----------



## Stephenite (29 Jan 2016)

@MossCommuter 
It looked alright when i took it. The focus is on the bottle. I added the photo in the mobile app as a thumbnail. Let's see...






first is a thumbnail. second is full image. A bit better.


----------



## martint235 (29 Jan 2016)

On call tonight so a boring Bengal Lancer, Greene King IPA Reserve, Shepherds Neame Bishop's Finger and topped off with a Fullers London Porter. 

The January experiment of better but less is working but I'm already gravitating towards some favourites: Lancer, Porter etc. Local shop does Fullers, SN, Wychwood, Badger, some Adnams. Any suggestions of stuff to try appreciated. I'm also thinking of setting up a sub with Beerhawk.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jan 2016)

Duvel.


----------



## rich p (30 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Duvel.


On offer inTesco again?


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Jan 2016)

Tzara (Thornbridge, 4.8%)

A bit like a slightly lighter, sweeter Jaipur, I think. It has the lemony bitterness of the former, with a hint of sweet fruitiness in the taste as well. It''s also very slightly lighter. Rather nice, but feeling a little lacking in the malty flavours, which might have added a little more heft.

Mad Goose (Purity, 4.2%)
Lighter in body than the Thornbridge, betraying its position as a gold/pale, perhaps. Nonetheless, a good combination of hop and malt, with the former dominant and tangerine-y. At a lower abv, we'd sing its praises as a session brew. 

No Mrs M on this trip, but I think she'd have liked these, perhaps pointing out that they were more appropriate to a warm summer evening than a cold January night.


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Jan 2016)

martint235 said:


> The January experiment of better but less is working but I'm already gravitating towards some favourites: Lancer, Porter etc. Local shop does Fullers, SN, Wychwood, Badger, some Adnams. Any suggestions of stuff to try appreciated. I'm also thinking of setting up a sub with Beerhawk.


Start local, maybe? Google tells me that Hop Stuff brewery is in Welling. 

Speaking for my own experience, there's a microbrewery in Crewe, and there's quite a few brewers in Cheshire and Shropshire. I follow their Facebook pages &c, and pick up their brews as and when they appeal to me. Finding the local outlets that offer more interesting stuff (we have two great bottle shops here, and at least a couple of good pubs) is a good bet too.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jan 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Tzara (Thornbridge, 4.8%)
> 
> A bit like a slightly lighter, sweeter Jaipur, I think. It has the lemony bitterness of the former, with a hint of sweet fruitiness in the taste as well. It''s also very slightly lighter. Rather nice, but feeling a little lacking in the malty flavours, which might have added a little more heft.
> 
> ...



Mad Goose is first-rate stuff, I'd put it alongside Harviestoun B&T as what a gold/pale is all about.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> On offer inTesco again?



Common.


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Jan 2016)

martint235 said:


> On call tonight so a boring Bengal Lancer, Greene King IPA Reserve, Shepherds Neame Bishop's Finger and topped off with a Fullers London Porter.
> 
> The January experiment of better but less is working but I'm already gravitating towards some favourites: Lancer, Porter etc. Local shop does Fullers, SN, Wychwood, Badger, some Adnams. Any suggestions of stuff to try appreciated. I'm also thinking of setting up a sub with Beerhawk.


Beerhawk do some good stuff-you can choose how many/how often etc...I'd go for it!


----------



## martint235 (30 Jan 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Start local, maybe? Google tells me that Hop Stuff brewery is in Welling.
> 
> Speaking for my own experience, there's a microbrewery in Crewe, and there's quite a few brewers in Cheshire and Shropshire. I follow their Facebook pages &c, and pick up their brews as and when they appeal to me. Finding the local outlets that offer more interesting stuff (we have two great bottle shops here, and at least a couple of good pubs) is a good bet too.


It's in Woolwich but not exactly a million miles away. I think I'll take a look next weekend if I get the chance.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jan 2016)




----------



## Crackle (30 Jan 2016)

I've been surviving on this stuff in January






It's rather nice. Not as nice as John Smiths stuff but I can't get that and this is a local brewery. Plus, as the dog pointed out, my local, which encourages dogs to bring their owners in, serves it on draught or draft as I first wrote.

Like Rich and Marmion, I'm on 21 days dry in January: Like them; not consecutively.


----------



## User169 (30 Jan 2016)

Just the one ce soir, but its a biggie. Black Ops from Brooklyn - a 10.5% bourbon barrel aged imperial stout.


----------



## rich p (30 Jan 2016)

Crackle said:


> Like *Rich* and Marmion, I'm on 21 days dry in January: Like them; not consecutively


How dare you!!!!


----------



## John the Monkey (31 Jan 2016)

Moonraker again for Mrs M and I (see past review).


----------



## srw (31 Jan 2016)

I must be getting old - the bar staff in South Wales look very young.


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Jan 2016)

Sunday afternoon in the pub.

Just a few hours of January to go @Marmion - hang on in there.

This is Black Edge Brewery's "Hop Pale Ale".


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Jan 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 117429





John the Monkey said:


> View attachment 117504
> 
> Moonraker again for Mrs M and I (see past review).



I clicked "like" on both posts but must confess they are two breweries I'd cross the road to avoid.

Especially Jimmy Willy Lees


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I clicked "like" on both posts but must confess they are two breweries I'd cross the road to avoid.
> 
> Especially Jimmy Willy Lees


... Only if another option was on the other side, you understand. Otherwise I'd knuckle down


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Just a few hours of January to go @Marmion - hang on in there.


I have taken the first 3 days of February off work to make up for it


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Jan 2016)

Zenith IPA


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2016)

This is lovely. Belgian Fantome, slightly bitter but well within my limits. Bloody good stuff with my pulled smoked pork.
And only 8%...


----------



## stephec (31 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I clicked "like" on both posts but must confess they are two breweries I'd cross the road to avoid.
> 
> *Especially Jimmy Willy Lees*


What about Old Tom?

Edit: I may be getting a bit confused here, is Old Tom a Robinson's brew?


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Jan 2016)

stephec said:


> What about Old Tom?
> 
> Edit: I may be getting a bit confused here, is Old Tom a Robinson's brew?


'tis a Robbie's beer


----------



## User169 (31 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> This is lovely. Belgian Fantome, slightly bitter but well within my limits. Bloody good stuff with my pulled smoked pork.
> And only 8%...
> View attachment 117532



Fantome! Such a good brewery. Love everything they do.


----------



## stephec (31 Jan 2016)

Last night's entertainment, the Old Thumper was the only one I hadn't sampled before, and very nice it was.

A question if I may, there are some obscure beers featured on here that don't appear on Tesco's shelves, are there any websites/shops that are to be recommended for enhancing my knowledge?


----------



## stephec (31 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> 'tis a Robbie's beer


As soon as I hit post I realised my mistake.


----------



## User169 (31 Jan 2016)

Bam! White whale time. Hunahpu's Imperial Stout from Cigar City in Florida - rare as! Tastes like someone dissolved a Jamaican ginger cake In a heavy sweet stout. Fantastic!


----------



## srw (31 Jan 2016)

Oh look. I seem to have some more pictures of beer-drinking on my phone.















@theclaud will have to report on the nasty stuff she favoured, but I can recall an Imperial Stout from the in-house brewery at the Pilot, a Plum Porter (bitter plums rather than sweet fruit vying uneasily for supremacy), a winter ale and a dark mild at a different pub (the Harp?) and Efes at the restaurant.

I snoozed most of the way home today.


----------



## theclaud (31 Jan 2016)

rich p said:


> This is lovely. Belgian Fantome, slightly bitter but well within my limits. Bloody good stuff *with my pulled smoked pork*.
> And only 8%...



Beer sounds great, but there's no excuse for this kind of nobbery. Nor for leaving the label on the base of the glass.


----------



## theclaud (31 Jan 2016)

srw said:


> Oh look. I seem to have some more pictures of beer-drinking on my phone.
> 
> @theclaud will have to report on the nasty stuff she favoured, but I can recall an Imperial Stout from the in-house brewery at the Pilot, a Plum Porter (bitter plums rather than sweet fruit vying uneasily for supremacy), a winter ale and a dark mild at a different pub (the Harp?) and Efes at the restaurant.
> 
> I snoozed most of the way home today.



You've managed to make me look a bit pissed! Whatever next?!

The Park, not The Harp.

The Plum Porter was from Titanic, and was the consensus beer of the evening. Oakham Citra was the best, though.


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Jan 2016)

stephec said:


> Last night's entertainment, the Old Thumper was the only one I hadn't sampled before, and very nice it was.
> 
> A question if I may, there are some obscure beers featured on here that don't appear on Tesco's shelves, are there any websites/shops that are to be recommended for enhancing my knowledge?
> 
> View attachment 117549



There must be one of the newfangled two houses nearby? Even in Bolton.

They're springing up like mushrooms everywhere. If you see summert on here you fancy they'll probably even get it for you.

Personally, I prefer a pint of cask so Spoons suits me!

This is the Prairie Schooner in Urmston (from where I am posting). They have four casks too so best of both worlds.


----------



## stephec (31 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> There must be one of the newfangled two houses nearby? Even in Bolton.
> 
> They're springing up like mushrooms everywhere. If you see summert on here you fancy they'll probably even get it for you.
> 
> ...


The Weatherspoons in Walkden, Bull's Head, is a five minute walk from our house.


----------



## nickyboy (31 Jan 2016)

So, I'm off to Amsterdam with the family in a couple of weeks for a few days. Family birthday treat. It can't be a total beerfest cos it has to work for everyone. But there will be opportunity to go to the best beer bars that Amsterdam has to offer.

So I'm looking for recommendations. I've picked a few up off TripAdvisor but personal suggestions would be great. Not for a massive sesh, more a couple of beers in a nice atmosphere. Staying in the Helmersbuurt district but travelling around is no problem


----------



## John the Monkey (31 Jan 2016)

Hop House 13 Lager (Guiness, 4.1% abv)





Quite malty and sweet, despite the name. There's some hoppy bitterness in there, but it doesn't really dominate until late in the aftertaste.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## John the Monkey (31 Jan 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I clicked "like" on both posts but must confess they are two breweries I'd cross the road to avoid.
> 
> Especially Jimmy Willy Lees


Moonraker is a cracking strong ale (imo).


----------



## Aperitif (31 Jan 2016)

nickyboy said:


> So, I'm off to Amsterdam with the family in a couple of weeks for a few days. Family birthday treat. It can't be a total beerfest cos it has to work for everyone. But there will be opportunity to go to the best beer bars that Amsterdam has to offer.
> 
> So I'm looking for recommendations. I've picked a few up off TripAdvisor but personal suggestions would be great. Not for a massive sesh, more a couple of beers in a nice atmosphere. Staying in the Helmersbuurt district but travelling around is no problem


Have fun. I've been to Cannes for the weekend.








And here's a colour chart on the relationship between Neck Oil and its darker counterpart, Dead Pony.




I guess Rich thought his label wouldn't show up in the photo as it is on the bottom of the glass. 
Cans of posh beer just don't SEEM right...


----------



## User169 (1 Feb 2016)

Long brewing day yesterday, but finally got 19l of what I hope will be Russian Imperial Stout into the fermenter! If it ferments OK, it should go over 10%.


----------



## GM (1 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> So, I'm off to Amsterdam with the family in a couple of weeks for a few days. Family birthday treat. It can't be a total beerfest cos it has to work for everyone. But there will be opportunity to go to the best beer bars that Amsterdam has to offer.
> 
> So I'm looking for recommendations. I've picked a few up off TripAdvisor but personal suggestions would be great. Not for a massive sesh, more a couple of beers in a nice atmosphere. Staying in the Helmersbuurt district but travelling around is no problem




I can thoroughly recommend Proeflokaal Arendsnest, Herengracht 90, Amsterdam. It's the first place we head for when we go there, Enjoy.


----------



## User169 (1 Feb 2016)

thegreenman said:


> I can thoroughly recommend Proeflokaal Arendsnest, Herengracht 90, Amsterdam. It's the first place we head for when we go there, Enjoy.



Yep, nice bar, superb location and the best for Dutch beer.

Another central bar is In de Wildeman, Kolksteeg 3, which has a nice atmosphere and a good tap list. 

Near where Nickyboy is staying there is Craft and Draft, Overtoom 417. Not been there, but it has a huge tap selection (40 taps I think) and sells bottles to take away.

The Bierkoning, Paleisstraat 125, is the top beer shop and is a couple of minutes walk from Dam Square. It looks small, but has huge collection, although it's a bit pricey.

If you want to go Dutch, look for beer from De Molen, Het Uiltje, Emelisse or Kees.


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Feb 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Have fun. I've been to Cannes for the weekend.


----------



## User482 (1 Feb 2016)

Something a little bit different: Hop Burns & Black in Dulwich do "flagon fill" straight from the keg, in returnable flip-top bottles. We had a New Zealand IPA, cloudy,with intensely aromatic hops giving lovely citrus and grapefruit notes, but with some sweetness to give it balance. At 7% and in litre bottles, it packs a punch.

http://www.hopburnsblack.co.uk/#flagonfill-section

Edit: and the last of the User482 homebrew: Woodforde's Nelson's Revenge. The fruit-cake notes overly dominated in early tastings, but three months' cool storage increased the bitterness and turned it into a more-ish pint, with noticeably less sediment in the bottle than Wherry. As with previous Woodforde's kits, it takes far longer to ferment, condition and clear than the instructions would have you believe. The next kit will be Admiral's Reserve, which is stronger, and dry-hopped.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Feb 2016)

T-0


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Feb 2016)

stephec said:


> Last night's entertainment, the Old Thumper was the only one I hadn't sampled before, and very nice it was.
> 
> A question if I may, there are some obscure beers featured on here that don't appear on Tesco's shelves, are there any websites/shops that are to be recommended for enhancing my knowledge?
> 
> View attachment 117549


Beerhawk and Beer52.com have both been very helpful IME


----------



## stephec (1 Feb 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> Beerhawk and Beer52.com have both been very helpful IME


Cheers MG.


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Feb 2016)

Vienna Pale Ale (Byatt's, 4.3%)




Named after the Vienna malt in the ingredients, I think. This is a very nice pale, plenty of bitterness, some citrussy grapefruit, but not overwhelmingly fruity. One I am going to add to my "buy again" list.


----------



## GM (1 Feb 2016)

DP said:


> Yep, nice bar, superb location and the best for Dutch beer.
> 
> Another central bar is In de Wildeman, Kolksteeg 3, which has a nice atmosphere and a good tap list.
> 
> ...




My boy Phil is our inhouse Belgium and Dutch beer connoisseur, he likes all the one's that you've mentioned and also rates Cafe Gollem as one of his favs.


----------



## User169 (1 Feb 2016)

Good fermentation on the stout I brewed yesterday..


----------



## srw (1 Feb 2016)

DP said:


> Good fermentation on the stout I brewed yesterday..
> 
> View attachment 117679


Stout andouillettes?


----------



## User169 (2 Feb 2016)

Duvel Tripel Hop 2016 is out shortly (mid Feb) - made with HBC291 this year (an exptl hop from the Yakima Valley).

http://www.duvel.com/nl-be/het-bier/duvel-Tripel-hop

Edit: think it was released yesterday in Belgium, so will hopefully see it here soon. HBC291 seemingly has an aroma of black pepper, roses and lavender.


----------



## User169 (2 Feb 2016)

DP said:


> Good fermentation on the stout I brewed yesterday..
> 
> View attachment 117679



Blimey.- this went mental - I fixed up a blowoff tube, but heard a bang last night and the top had blown off the fermenter. Brown stuff all up the wall. Still, took a gravity reading this evening and it's over 8% already. Gonna be a monster!


----------



## theclaud (2 Feb 2016)

DP said:


> Duvel Tripel Hop 2016 is out shortly (mid Feb) - made with HBC291 this year (an exptl hop from the Yakima Valley).
> 
> http://www.duvel.com/nl-be/het-bier/duvel-Tripel-hop
> 
> Edit: think it was released yesterday in Belgium, so will hopefully see it here soon. *HBC291 seemingly has an aroma of black pepper, roses and lavender*.



Yumtus! (as I might say, if I were a bit of a nobber).


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> Yumtus! (as I might say, if I were a bit of a nobber).


Which you're not, obvs.!


----------



## User482 (2 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> Yumtus! (as I might say, if I were a bit of a nobber).


Make sure you buy one for @srw...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Feb 2016)

<cough> w*nkers <cough>


----------



## srw (3 Feb 2016)

User482 said:


> Make sure you buy one for @srw...


Black pepper, roses and lavender - so it's a _boudoir_ toilet cleaner this time?

I realised at the weekend what all these fancy-dan trendy beers remind me of. I was sitting quietly in the organ loft, minding my own business and knocking out a few choons on the pipes as the priest was censing the church when it hit me - they all smell and taste like roasted incense. There's that same citric acidity with a backtaste of charcoal and burntness that you get with a particularly hefty billow of smoke.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Feb 2016)

srw said:


> Black pepper, roses and lavender...
> ...I was sitting quietly in the organ loft, minding my own business and knocking out a few...with a particularly hefty billow of smoke.


It's what happens when you get a bit priest...pulling out all the stops to get post of the beeryear in February. 

Dry Feb is not going to last, but I made a good effort so far.


----------



## User482 (3 Feb 2016)

srw said:


> Black pepper, roses and lavender - so it's a _boudoir_ toilet cleaner this time?
> 
> I realised at the weekend what all these fancy-dan trendy beers remind me of. I was sitting quietly in the organ loft, minding my own business and knocking out a few choons on the pipes as the priest was censing the church when it hit me - they all smell and taste like roasted incense. There's that same citric acidity with a backtaste of charcoal and burntness that you get with a particularly hefty billow of smoke.



Srw is still trying to convince us that he knows what toilet cleaner smells like...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Feb 2016)

DP said:


> Duvel Tripel Hop 2016 is out shortly (mid Feb) - made with HBC291 this year (an exptl hop from the Yakima Valley).
> 
> http://www.duvel.com/nl-be/het-bier/duvel-Tripel-hop
> 
> Edit: think it was released yesterday in Belgium, so will hopefully see it here soon. HBC291 seemingly has an aroma of black pepper, roses and lavender.



Ordered some, it would have been cheaper through Duvel but last time I used them I didn't get anything and they wouldn't respond to emails, the robbing swines.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ordered some, it would have been cheaper through Duvel but last time I used them I didn't get anything and they wouldn't respond to emails, the robbing swines.





> Best served @ 4°C


I guess that means 'Best served at 4 O'clock' in Belgianese. Crackle is moonlighting as Chief Dispenser I see...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Feb 2016)

Last year's was superb, hoping for more of the same. If you don't like it then good, more for those of us that appreciate decent stuff.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Feb 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Crackle is moonlighting as Chief Dispenser I see...


Don't encourage him, I'm surprised he's not been on the thread claiming that he's the only one that can pour a proper glass of beer and the rest of us are useless nobbers.


----------



## rich p (3 Feb 2016)

I'm going down the pub - I wonder what will be on tap!


----------



## Crackle (3 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> Don't encourage him, I'm surprised he's not been on the thread claiming that he's the only one that can pour a proper glass of beer and the rest of us are useless nobbers.


Oooh, I missed ignoring that first time around. Glad you brought it to my attention so I can ignore it 2nd time around.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Feb 2016)

Delivery tomoz. Yumtus anticipatus.


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Delivery tomoz. Yumtus anticipatus.


Totes!


----------



## rich p (3 Feb 2016)

Those of you with a good memory might remember the micro micro brewey from round the corner that has started supplying a few local boozers. Their name is Requiem and had a new one on tonight called Zamora; which I'm assuming is an 'omage to the B&HA FC returning hero, Bobby Zamora...
Light and lovely with a hoppy zing though at 4.5%, is on the limit of my midweek session rating.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> View attachment 117872



What do the hostelries of Brighton ask those who look under 21 to do? Strip naked and perform a Cliff Richard medley?


----------



## rich p (4 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> What do the hostelries of Brighton ask those who look under 21 to do? Strip naked and perform a Cliff Richard medley?


I have to confess that they haven't asked me...



...yet...


----------



## theclaud (4 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> Those of you with a good memory might remember the micro micro brewey from round the corner



It's kinda sweet, the way Rich imagines we pay attention to his aged witterings...


----------



## rich p (4 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> It's kinda sweet, the way Rich imagines we pay attention to his aged witterings...


I'm excluding you from those with a good memory...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Feb 2016)

I guess I should report back on 'beer in Brussels', except that I didn't really have a lot of time to myself. I got dragged to places with people and drank... stuff. To be fair, some of it was good: I had a couple of interesting gueuzes from Cantillon, I enjoyed a Duvel Hop 2015, and there were some less good things. I had a very good time in all, but in wasn't the kind of good time a beer connoisseur would appreciate. What kind of good time it was will be left to my never-to-be-published tell-all diaries, and your imagination. Sorry.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> Those of you with a good memory might remember the micro micro brewey from round the corner that has started supplying a few local boozers. Their name is Requiem and had a new one on tonight called Zamora; which I'm assuming is an 'omage to the B&HA FC returning hero, Bobby Zamora...
> Light and lovely with a hoppy zing though at 4.5%, is on the limit of my midweek session rating.
> View attachment 117872



Nice line up, I'd be content to work my way through that lot.


----------



## srw (4 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nice line up, I'd be content to work my way through that lot.


I'd be asking them where the darks, the milds, the winter ales and the porters are. Yes, they're nice, but it's a list of bitters and pale ales.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Feb 2016)

srw said:


> I'd be asking them where the darks, the milds, the winter ales and the porters are. Yes, they're nice, but it's a list of bitters and pale ales.


It's a working man's pub probably.


----------



## srw (4 Feb 2016)

Aperitif said:


> It's a working man's pub probably.


In Brighton I half-suspect that's a euphemism.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Feb 2016)

srw said:


> In Brighton I half-suspect that's a euphemism.


Not sure. I don't think there's a brass band in the pub.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Feb 2016)

Anyone who has ever tussled with their "should it be scratchings with my IPA or Salt 'n Vinegar?" conundrum, will be heartened to read that other people have the same tough decisions to make.
Other beer dalliances are at the bottom of page too...


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Feb 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Anyone who has ever tussled with their "should it be scratchings with my IPA or Salt 'n Vinegar?" conundrum, will be heartened to read that other people have the same tough decisions to make.
> Other beer dalliances are at the bottom of page too...





The Article said:


> Spoonbill caviar does not hail from sturgeon.


Then, sir, I do not want it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Feb 2016)

Aperitif said:


> It's a working man's pub probably.


very unlikely if they permit @rich p to attend, his hands are softer than his arse


----------



## Aperitif (4 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> very unlikely if they permit @rich p to attend, his hands are softer than his arse



Qualification? Or is it just He arse say...


----------



## Aperitif (4 Feb 2016)

I'll have a TinyMyButtoq for that, Adrian.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Feb 2016)




----------



## Aperitif (4 Feb 2016)

^ And the verdict is..?


----------



## Aperitif (4 Feb 2016)

User said:


> You will? How does that work? I should have guessed that you were going to post just after me?


It works 'arse about face'...the usual way.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Feb 2016)

Aperitif said:


> ^ And the verdict is..?



Well I was going to wait until tomorrow but I might try one in a bit. Slaters...


----------



## User169 (4 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Well I was going to wait until tomorrow but I might try one in a bit. Slaters...



Those are 2015s, no?


----------



## User169 (4 Feb 2016)

This does what it says on the tin. It has an incredible passionfruit aroma and flavour.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Feb 2016)

DP said:


> Those are 2015s, no?



Yes. Oh well I know it's excellent. If it's still in date.


----------



## User169 (4 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yes. Oh well I know it's excellent. If it's still in date.



Ah, the race is still on to get the first 2016 then?!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Feb 2016)

DP said:


> Ah, the race is still on to get the first 2016 then?!



You'll win you cheating foreigner.


----------



## User169 (4 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You'll win you cheating foreigner.



On the plus side, Mrs DP has just got back from the supermarkt with one of the fabled Duvel bike tools!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Feb 2016)

DP said:


> On the plus side, Mrs DP has just got back from the supermarkt with one of the fabled Duvel bike tools!
> 
> View attachment 117933



Bet they taste rubbish.


----------



## rich p (4 Feb 2016)

Yeastie Boy Earl Grey for afternoon tea.
Jolly splendid, doncha know.


----------



## theclaud (4 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Then, sir, I do not want it.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Feb 2016)

"Spoonbill?"
'Nah - I'll use me fingers.'


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Feb 2016)

That bird's knees are on the wrong way around.

Reminds me...

Always keep your knees in front
Don't let them slide behind
Knees that get behind you
Are difficult to find

Little Jim let his knees go
They got behind the lad
In church he knelt down back to front
And made the vicar sad

Spike Milligan that is...


----------



## theclaud (4 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That bird's knees are on the wrong way around.


Those are its ankles.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yes. Oh well I know it's excellent. If it's still in date.



It is. I had a couple last week. Verr nice.


----------



## SteveF (5 Feb 2016)

The Resolution was very nice but the Blindside was lighter and better, in my humble opinion...Apologies for the poor photo quality!!


----------



## Aperitif (5 Feb 2016)

> Apologies for the poor photo quality!!


Welcome to the club! I think it reads '1726 4756'...am I right?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Feb 2016)

SteveF63 said:


> View attachment 117976
> 
> 
> The Resolution was very nice but the Blindside was lighter and better, in my humble opinion...Apologies for the poor photo quality!!



This picture quality would be a great step-up for rich.


----------



## rich p (5 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> This picture quality would be a great step-up for rich.


Pah


----------



## nickyboy (5 Feb 2016)

Couple of pints of Young's London Stout in Corney & Barrow, City Point, London.

Pretty uninspiring, not much coffee going on but it was that or Peroni/Estrella. £5 a pint too, the robbin' dogs


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Couple of pints of Young's London Stout in Corney & Barrow, City Point, London.
> 
> Pretty uninspiring, not much coffee going on but it was that or Peroni/Estrella. £5 a pint too, the robbin' dogs



Cockney w*nkers.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Feb 2016)

White Label Porter (Robinson's, 5.3% abv)

Our minds weren't wholly on the beer, as we were at a post-production meeting of Mrs M's amdram society, but this was quite a nice porter. Mrs M declared it very nice, and I'd definitely drink it again (not sure I'd volunteer to be on the committee so's I could, mind).

Tangentially related, the current Design Brawl pits teams from Carolina and Denver against each other, with the brief being the design of a craft beer can;

Design Brawl.

I liked Scott Allen Hill's effort, personally.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Feb 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> White Label Porter (Robinson's, 5.3% abv)
> 
> Our minds weren't wholly on the beer, as we were at a post-production meeting of Mrs M's amdram society, but this was quite a nice porter. Mrs M declared it very nice, and I'd definitely drink it again (not sure I'd volunteer to be on the committee so's I could, mind).
> 
> ...



I went for Luke Flowers (so to speak), it's got a kind of 50s UPA cartoon look about it.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I went for Luke Flowers (so to speak), it's got a kind of 50s UPA cartoon look about it.


If we could choose more than one, that would have been in there. The wraparound (click the magnifying glass on the site) is great too.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Feb 2016)

J (Call me Antonio) Fletcher


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Feb 2016)

Lunchtime swifty, Hook Norton Red Rye, lovely beer with a wonderful bitter finish. Totes yumtus.


----------



## theclaud (5 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Lunchtime swifty, Hook Norton Red Rye, lovely beer with a wonderful bitter finish. Totes yumtus.
> 
> View attachment 118010



[Ignores nobbery]

Is it another case for @WeWantPlates?


----------



## User169 (5 Feb 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I guess I should report back on 'beer in Brussels', except that I didn't really have a lot of time to myself. I got dragged to places with people and drank... stuff. To be fair, some of it was good: I had a couple of interesting gueuzes from Cantillon, I enjoyed a Duvel Hop 2015, and there were some less good things. I had a very good time in all, but in wasn't the kind of good time a beer connoisseur would appreciate. What kind of good time it was will be left to my never-to-be-published tell-all diaries, and your imagination. Sorry.



I've got a ticket for a tasting day at Cantillon in May. They let 60 people in at half hour intervals and then you can stay as long as you like. I think we're in the third tranche. Line up as follows: 


Grand Cru Bruocsella [unblended lambic]

Gueuze 1996 [looking for to this the most - 20 years old!]

Lou Pepe Kriek

Rosé de Gambrinus [rasberries]

Fou’foune [apricot]

Vigneronne [white grape]

Lambic d'Aunis [red grape]

Zélige-Cantillon [another grape]

Cuvée Saint-Gilloise [made for local footy team]

Zwanze 2012 [Rhubarb]

Aspérule Lambic [woodruff]

Iris Grand Cru [100% barley, so not a lambic as such]


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> [Ignores nobbery]
> 
> Is it another case for @WeWantPlates?



Yeah, a piece of roofing slate or some such nonsense with a little wooden border around it, just the sort of thing for cultivating horrendous diseases. At least the mains arrived on a friggin plate.


----------



## User482 (5 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> [Ignores nobbery]
> 
> Is it another case for @WeWantPlates?



Never mind that: the butter appears to be in a little portion-control packet. I would've expect a man of 3BM's calibre to insist on home-churn with a pot of Halen Môn flakes.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Feb 2016)

I had to goog Halen Mon, that's brought my middle-classiness down a few points!

All this talk of Oakham pressured me into buying some. Scarlet Macaw; Amarillo and Summit hops give this a great flavour and there's a super sharp bitter finish. It's good stuff. I've got a Bishop's Farewell too, hope it's better than a bishops finger!


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2016)

Happy Friday folks!!


----------



## User169 (5 Feb 2016)

Still haven't found the trip hop, but got this from Flying Dog which is made with the same hop, HBC-291.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2016)

User said:


> Order?




As is....left to right.

Your suggestion?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Feb 2016)

I shall be abandoning the beer thread this evening in favour of going to watch the Dad's Army movie; I am imagining there will be similarities between the characters on the Beer Thread and Walmington-on-Sea.

@rich p and his dicky bladder as Godfrey
@Crackle as Air Raid Warden Hodges
@threebikesmcginty as Sgt Wilson
@DP as Joe the spiv
@Aperitif as Jonesy - they don't like an old pun
@theclaud as Catherine Zeta Welshbint's character
@John the Monkey as Capt. Mainwairing
Mrs JtM as Mrs Capt.Mainwairing


We're doooomed.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Feb 2016)

User said:


> Leaving you the role of verger?


Yeh, the obvious choice. If only there had been a miserable Jock character...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> As is....left to right.
> 
> Your suggestion?



I'd drink the stronger and more flavoursome stuff first because as the evening wears on you're not going to be so discerning. So maybe Hob, Pec, Bish, then a refreshing Bay and Dew and finish with the trad bitter Bomber.


----------



## rich p (5 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> We're doooomed.


We're all doooooooombarred , surely...


----------



## Crackle (5 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> I shall be abandoning the beer thread this evening in favour of going to watch the Dad's Army movie


I was looking at the times for that only today. I reckon it'll be a lone trip as no one in my house will want to watch it, though I may bribe someone with a dad paid for Deadpool trip, when it comes out. And a Subway.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Feb 2016)

I'm gonna wait until it's on netflix and then not watch the load of old shite.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> @John the Monkey as Capt. Mainwairing
> Mrs JtM as Mrs Capt.Mainwairing


This may be the most flattering thing that has ever been said about me.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Feb 2016)

DP said:


> Still haven't found the trip hop, but got this from Flying Dog which is made with the same hop, HBC-291.
> 
> View attachment 118030



What's the verdict on the hop, Delftsey?


----------



## theclaud (5 Feb 2016)

Affair at Styles, from the fantabulous Oakham. A session beer with a big grapfruity slap of Jester hops. It smells of daffodils too (actual daffodils, Rich, so quiet in the cheap seats).


----------



## subaqua (5 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> As is....left to right.
> 
> Your suggestion?


Bombardier between bishops finger and hob goblin surely


----------



## subaqua (5 Feb 2016)

User said:


> Move the Bombardier two to the right.


 Also acceptable


----------



## subaqua (5 Feb 2016)

I is currently six bottles into Adnams broadside . Mmmmmmmm


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Feb 2016)

subaqua said:


> I is currently six bottles into Adnams broadside . Mmmmmmmm



6 broadsides, blimey!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> Affair at Styles, from the fantabulous Oakham. A session beer with a big grapfruity slap of Jester hops. It smells of daffodils too (actual daffodils, Rich, so quiet in the cheap seats).
> View attachment 118058



Fantabulous is ok but yumtus is nobbery?


----------



## Crackle (5 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Fantabulous is ok but yumtus is nobbery?


Yes


----------



## theclaud (5 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> 6 broadsides, blimey!


Watch and learn, threehalvesmcginty.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Feb 2016)

Crackle said:


> Yes



Totes a-hole.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Totes a-hole.


I don't think his reverence will approve of that sort of language.


----------



## rich p (5 Feb 2016)

I managed to get thru a stint of babysitting with the help of a lovely Yeastie Boys porter (portery) and a Sam Smiths India ale (indiany)


----------



## rich p (5 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> It smells of daffodils too (actual daffodils, Rich, so quiet in the cheap seats).


It hurts that you think me so shallow...


----------



## theclaud (6 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> It hurts that you think me so shallow...


Never mind that. Who took the photos for you?


----------



## rich p (6 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> Never mind that. Who took the photos for you?


I can only apologise for the clarity and lack of Monet-esque distinction. 
Here's a piccie of my morning tea to compensate...


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> I can only apologise for the clarity and lack of Monet-esque distinction.
> Here's a piccie of my morning tea to compensate...
> View attachment 118085


ALL TOGETHER NOW....

(which way is it?)


----------



## theclaud (6 Feb 2016)

Bikkits all round.


----------



## srw (6 Feb 2016)

Let me restore some semblance of civilisation.


----------



## rich p (6 Feb 2016)

User said:


> I never had you down as a pyjamas wearing sort.


As naked as the breeze. Not even a pub snack. The duvet cover is stripey tho...


----------



## User169 (6 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> What's the verdict on the hop, Delftsey?



A bit underwhelmed. I was expecting something pretty punchy, but it had more of a herbal English hop feel which didn't sit well with the 8%. Not entirely sure how fresh it was though.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> Bikkits all round.


"Permission to post a picture,Sir..."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Feb 2016)

DP said:


> A bit underwhelmed. I was expecting something pretty punchy, but it had more of a herbal English hop feel which didn't sit well with the 8%. Not entirely sure how fresh it was though.



The 2015 Duvel's are going down nicely, still see if I can pick some 16's up, seems odd to have an experimental hop and it doesn't meet expectation.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Feb 2016)

srw said:


> Let me restore some semblance of civilisation.
> 
> View attachment 118095





srw said:


> Meh. A so-so mix of mass-market bland brews.




I see that 'Ade' has his own pump: 'Upright, polished, well on the left and potential for bubbling over. Highly priced and works best mixed with other flavours.'


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Feb 2016)

Yumfriggintus


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Feb 2016)

Kelham Island Pale Rider

Nom


----------



## theclaud (6 Feb 2016)

Middle class fridge contents alert!


----------



## theclaud (6 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yumfriggintus
> 
> View attachment 118111


That's a superb beer. I see it's a trifle stronger in the bottle.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 118113
> 
> 
> Kelham Island Pale Rider
> ...


Whooaah, steady there tiger, yer a day ahead of yerself. Sunday is pics of lunch and pints from Mossy on the beer thread day...


----------



## User169 (6 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> Middle class fridge contents alert!
> 
> View attachment 118115



Love the salty kiss!


----------



## subaqua (6 Feb 2016)

Had a cheeky pint of Gamma Ray in a poncy hipster pub just off the canal today . Wasn't bad for " craft beer" 

I have tonight for consumption during the rugby ( longer I hope ) 

Mcewans champion 
Adnams broadside
Crafty hen
King goblin
Wolf rock
Atlantic IPA
Doombar


----------



## srw (6 Feb 2016)

Aperitif said:


>


I'd be Lyon if I said I was entirely happy with the Gareish taps on offer. But in a beer desert, needs must when the devil drives. Paris is, after all, a thin veneer of a semblance of civilisation over a coarse underbelly of lager.

We're about to go for a wander through Zurich. I'll let you know if I find anything other than GYP - although we did pass a rather fine Brauerei building between Basel and here.


----------



## srw (6 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> Bikkits all round.


Some of them long, like Rich cuppa Tea.


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> Whooaah, steady there tiger, yer a day ahead of yerself. Sunday is pics of lunch and pints from Mossy on the beer thread day...


Blimey! How did that pie photobomb the beer like that?


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> Middle class fridge contents alert!
> 
> View attachment 118115


That canned stuff has just arrived in the Prairie Schooner. I fancy the grapefruit one. Will try tomorrow


----------



## theclaud (6 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> That canned stuff has just arrived in the Prairie Schooner. I fancy the grapefruit one. Will try tomorrow


I'll be reporting back quite soon. Possibly within the hour - I can feel my will power ebbing away.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Feb 2016)

subaqua said:


> Had a cheeky pint of Gamma Ray in a poncy hipster pub just off the canal today . Wasn't bad for " craft beer"
> 
> I have tonight for consumption during the rugby ( longer I hope )
> 
> ...



Dunno about the last three but the first four are all sock knocking off strength beers, lite by DP's standards but they're all sixes and sevens (%) which you will be too later!


----------



## subaqua (6 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Dunno about the last three but the first four are all sock knocking off strength beers, lite by DP's standards but they're all sixes and sevens (%) which you will be too later!


my record was 15 pints of Broadside in an evening . which a lightweight friend tried to match pint for pint . with pi55 weak lager at 3.8% 

every time we organise a drinkies on an other forum i frequent, he warns others not to try and keep up with me. 

i was a tad wobbly but no hangover the next day which says something about quality ingredients


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Feb 2016)

subaqua said:


> my record was 15 pints of Broadside in an evening . which a lightweight friend tried to match pint for pint . with pi55 weak lager at 3.8%
> 
> every time we organise a drinkies on an other forum i frequent, he warns others not to try and keep up with me.
> 
> i was a tad wobbly but no hangover the next day which says something about quality ingredients


----------



## theclaud (6 Feb 2016)

Salty kiss!


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Feb 2016)

More yumtusness from Kelham Island


----------



## Aperitif (6 Feb 2016)

Threepointsmcyumtus is bashing the bishop farewell, the rolling Moss is gathering stones with 'Sunday lunch training sessions...' France are lucky tonight and the Scotch have the ref in their pocket...Time for a prosecco and the second seance of rugby.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> Salty kiss!
> 
> View attachment 118135


I thought a salty kiss was something privileged members achieved in Rich's select company.


----------



## theclaud (6 Feb 2016)

Aperitif said:


> I thought a salty kiss was something privileged members achieved in Rich's select company.


When you say 'privileged'...


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Feb 2016)

Still with Kelham Island but now Easy Rider

I can't tell the difference anymore


----------



## theclaud (6 Feb 2016)

The Salty Kiss is all good, BTW! That's normalspeak for Totes Yumtus, 3BM. Verdict on the grapefruity one will need to wait - I have to go and feed some cats...


----------



## theclaud (6 Feb 2016)

It's not a euphemism.


----------



## subaqua (6 Feb 2016)

User said:


> To what?


Barry islanders


----------



## rich p (6 Feb 2016)

Brewdog Libertine. Effing good this


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Feb 2016)

Madog's Ale (Purple Moose, 3.7%)




The Moose's session bitter, this. More or less what you'd expect, a decent bit of yeasty/biscuity flavour, some caramel, and a well judged floral/herby bitter finish. Much richer and fuller than its 3.7% abv would suggest, and well worth looking out.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Feb 2016)

I win...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Feb 2016)

This 2015 is fine stuff, I'm rubbish at likening the taste or aroma to anything, Mrs JtM would know what to say, for me though the best I can do is yumtus or at a push totes yumtus.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> Brewdog Libertine. Effing good this
> View attachment 118151


Is Morrissey visiting?

Libertine is a fine ale; I recall liking this beer stuff at some point in the not too distant past...

I had planned on paying a visit to the ale shop today to end my dryness, but discovered my wallet had gone to work with Mrs Marmion so had no spondoolies to spend


----------



## Aperitif (6 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> When you say 'privileged'...


I am lying for effect. 
Well played Scotland. A glass of Billy for me to celebrate dry February coming to a close. Leap years are amazing things. 
Like beers. 
And Rugby World Cups etc... 




Dark, strong, powerful and No8


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Feb 2016)

Aperitif said:


> I am lying for effect.
> Well played Scotland. A glass of Billy for me to celebrate dry February coming to a close. Leap years are amazing things.
> Like beers.
> And Rugby World Cups etc...
> ...



Strewth had the newsagent sold out of Daily Telegraphs?


----------



## stephec (6 Feb 2016)

subaqua said:


> Had a cheeky pint of Gamma Ray in a poncy hipster pub just off the canal today . Wasn't bad for " craft beer"
> 
> I have tonight for consumption during the rugby ( longer I hope )
> 
> ...


That's an impressive line up.


----------



## theclaud (6 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> That canned stuff has just arrived in the Prairie Schooner. I fancy the grapefruit one. Will try tomorrow



The grapefruity thing is a winner. Expect grapefruit! There is no charge for this advice.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> The grapefruity thing is a winner. Expect grapefruit! There is no charge for this advice.


Pamplemoss..? Any beer with 'something edible' as a feature will surely please our intrepid reporter. (Even the word 'reporter' sounds like a beer!)


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I win...


Seamless!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Feb 2016)

See grapefruit? Made from the infected piss-sack of a fetid rabid cat.


----------



## theclaud (6 Feb 2016)

User said:


> I had a pint of DarkStar HopHead between two of something else the other week. It was all grapefruit, dominating everything else.



Yeah - what's not to like?


----------



## srw (6 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> Yeah - what's not to like?


Grapefruit, The fruit of the devil's grapes.

Was the salty kiss like a snog in the sea? It looked a bit like lager that had gone off.


----------



## theclaud (6 Feb 2016)

srw said:


> Grapefruit, The fruit of the devil's grapes.
> 
> *Was the salty kiss like a snog in the sea*? It looked a bit like lager that had gone off.



Yeah - what's not to like?


----------



## ianrauk (6 Feb 2016)

Aperitif said:


> I am lying for effect.
> Well played Scotland. A glass of Billy for me to celebrate dry February coming to a close. Leap years are amazing things.
> Like beers.
> And Rugby World Cups etc...
> ...




What's that like 'teef? My local shop sell's it but have yet to try it.
I'm not a big Stout or Guinness fan.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> What's that like 'teef? My local shop sell's it but have yet to try it.
> I'm not a big Stout or Guinness fan.


Well, it's dark, strong, powerful and...4 for £6 at your' local shop'...just like in this one, down the road from you in Bromley-next-Orp...


----------



## stephec (6 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> What's that like 'teef? My local shop sell's it but have yet to try it.
> I'm not a big Stout or Guinness fan.


It's a strong stout flavour, top class.


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Feb 2016)

stephec said:


> It's a strong stout flavour, top class.


It's the fruitier of Guinness' "St James Project" stouts - I like it a lot, but if you want something that's more on the smoky side, the XX stout from the same range has less of the fruit, and more of the smoke. (White label on the right of the West Indies Porter). 

The blue & white label stuff (on the left) is a bit ordinary, too much like the base Guinness product for me.


----------



## SteCenturion (6 Feb 2016)

Tonight I enjoyed the company of not one but two red headed welsh dragons ....

very tasty ....


----------



## rich p (7 Feb 2016)

Friends round for dinner. The ladies liked my pork in cider, as usual, especially accompanied with Punk IPA.
I majored on Schneide Weisse 4 and 6.


----------



## theclaud (7 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> See grapefruit? Made from the infected piss-sack of a fetid rabid cat.





srw said:


> Grapefruit, The fruit of the devil's grapes.



Pearls before swine, and all that.

After an evening of Oakham and Tiny Rebel, I have a Dark Star Revelation as a nightcap. I am too drunk to be arsed taking a pisspoor photograph.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> Friends round for dinner. The ladies liked my pork in cider, as usual, especially accompanied with Punk IPA.
> I majored on Schneide Weisse 4 and 6.


Class! Who needs a cryptic crossword on a Sunday morn? When Rich gets his point across, no-one should feel down.


----------



## stephec (7 Feb 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> It's the fruitier of Guinness' "St James Project" stouts - I like it a lot, but if you want something that's more on the smoky side, the XX stout from the same range has less of the fruit, and more of the smoke. (White label on the right of the West Indies Porter).
> 
> The blue & white label stuff (on the left) is a bit ordinary, too much like the base Guinness product for me.


I've never seen the white label, I'll have a look for it. I tried the blue label a while back and like you say it's a bit bland, more of a junior beer.


----------



## stephec (7 Feb 2016)

Stout night for me, the York was lovely, although I can imagine it getting a bit sickly if you have one too many, while the Unicorn was nothing out of the ordinary, but still very quaffable.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Feb 2016)

M&S Organic Scotch Beer, it's got honey heather in it but despite that it's really good. A pleasing aroma, nice crisp taste and a good bitter finish.






BTW Italian stylee coffee beans are 3 for 2.


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Feb 2016)

Amarillo Citra something or other

Dinner was Chinese

Kung Hei Fat Choi


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Feb 2016)

Goodbye old friend...


----------



## User169 (7 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Goodbye old friend...
> 
> View attachment 118258



Nnnooooo!


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> Salty kiss!
> 
> View attachment 118135


And here's my Salty Kiss






And, oh my God... It's absolutely farking horrible

[Edit: I swear I can taste the can]


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 118250


That's a huge Chupa Chup lolly


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> That's a huge Chupa Chup lolly




I bet you say that to all the boys


----------



## rich p (7 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Goodbye old friend...
> 
> View attachment 118258


I feel your pain. I knocked my DeMo glass onto a tiled floor last week. Bollix


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Goodbye old friend...





rich p said:


> I feel your pain. I knocked my DeMo glass onto a tiled floor last week. Bollix


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Feb 2016)

And finally the grapeyfruity one





Now then! Now we're talking.

I resolve to have this for breakfast every day next week.

Lush


----------



## theclaud (7 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Goodbye old friend...
> 
> View attachment 118258


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> I feel your pain. I knocked my DeMo glass onto a tiled floor last week. Bollix



I've never broken a Duvel glass myself, I don't need to, I have someone to take care of that task for me...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> And here's my Salty Kiss
> 
> View attachment 118259
> 
> ...



Tinned gooseberry juice, what's to like?...


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Tinned gooseberry juice, what's to like?...


Don't forget the salt

And rosehips

And sea buckthorn


----------



## ianrauk (7 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Goodbye old friend...
> 
> View attachment 118258




YOU'RE NOT SUPPOSED TO EAT IT!!!


----------



## theclaud (7 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Don't forget the salt
> 
> And rosehips
> 
> And sea buckthorn



It's pretty much a superfood.


----------



## subaqua (7 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> It's pretty much a DISGUSTING CONCEPT.



I think i corrected it properly .

gooseberry is vile. Mother in Law grapes- Hairy and bitter


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Feb 2016)

I'm over it now, I'll be more over it in a minute...


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Feb 2016)

Shouldn't laugh really..
My Dad was messing about many yrs ago..the lady in question was a FREIND !!
Anyhow she engraved a pint glass for dad with a 'name' Bless Him on it..
after the fan got clogged ,this pint glass accidentely hit the wall at about 50mph..
Mother said sorry it slipped from my hand. she is rather subtle my old mum..


----------



## User169 (7 Feb 2016)

New brew fresh from the bottling line. An easy going bitter made with Endeavour hops from Stocks Farm near Worcester.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Feb 2016)

I've still got this, when you're a famous brewer this will be worth a fortune. As long as it doesn't get broken.


----------



## theclaud (7 Feb 2016)

Flying Dog Brewhouse Rarities Juniper White IPA. Also with lime peel. Ordinarily I'd say it was good stuff, but everything seems unnecessarily subtle after yesterday's goosegogs and grapefruits.


----------



## rich p (7 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> Flying Dog Brewhouse Rarities Juniper White IPA. Also with lime peel. Ordinarily I'd say it was good stuff, but everything seems unnecessarily subtle after yesterday's goosegogs and grapefruits.
> 
> View attachment 118284


Cute cushion.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> Flying Dog Brewhouse Rarities Juniper White IPA. Also with lime peel. Ordinarily I'd say it was good stuff, but everything seems unnecessarily subtle after yesterday's goosegogs and grapefruits.


Have toothbrushes not reached the length of Wales yet?


----------



## theclaud (7 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> Have toothbrushes not reached the length of Wales yet?


 I know that you struggle to remember that this is the Beer thread, and not the No Beer thread, but those of us who have actual Beer to report on can retain the memory of an outstanding ale from one evening to the next. Drinking the High Wire is like going to a sort of grapefruity Tomatina and hurling yourself into a wagon of bitter citrussy loveliness.


----------



## theclaud (7 Feb 2016)

Next up, Brewdog Jack Hammer Ruthless IPA. Extremely bitter with some very wanky copy on the label. I like it.


----------



## SteCenturion (7 Feb 2016)

Saw this in't green grocers un thow't ad whippet ....






nice, but I prefered last nights Pippin, just two quite different beers I suppose.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Feb 2016)

Tjers pronounced 'cheers'....


----------



## iandg (8 Feb 2016)

I'm currently drinking Punk IPA - but from the bottle


----------



## Aperitif (8 Feb 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 118347
> 
> 
> Tjers pronounced 'cheers'....


Complete with Kråk*:*l heåDd.


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> Have toothbrushes not reached the length of Wales yet?


I think, for the most part, modern toothbrushes have remained the convenient ~10 - 15cm in length that's traditional.


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Feb 2016)

User13710 said:


> So there might be "fewer brash hoppy IPAs" in Britain soon, due to a hop shortage . http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2016/feb/08/hop-shortage-could-be-the-making-of-craft-beer


Oh gawd... 

First it was rose-hips and sea buckthorn and as if that wasn't bad enough we're going to get bog-myrtle, sage and lingonberries. I have no idea WTF lingonberries are but I know I don't like them in my beer.

Come back Holt's Mild - all is forgiven.


----------



## rich p (9 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> lingonberries


klingonberries are an arse to get rid of.


----------



## rich p (9 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> Next up, Brewdog Jack Hammer Ruthless IPA. Extremely bitter with some very wanky copy on the label. I like it.
> 
> View attachment 118293


I love that Jack Hammer.


----------



## User169 (9 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Oh gawd...
> 
> First it was rose-hips and sea buckthorn and as if that wasn't bad enough we're going to get bog-myrtle, sage and lingonberries. I have no idea WTF lingonberries are but I know I don't like them in my beer.
> 
> Come back Holt's Mild - all is forgiven.



More gooseberries would be good!


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> First it was rose-hips and sea buckthorn and as if that wasn't bad enough we're going to get bog-myrtle, sage and lingonberries. I have no idea WTF lingonberries are but I know I don't like them in my beer.


Purple Moose do a seasonal with Bog Myrtle, and it's rather nice.


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Feb 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Purple Moose do a seasonal with Bog Myrtle, and it's rather nice.


the whole bloody place has gone mad


----------



## stephec (9 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Oh gawd...
> 
> First it was rose-hips and sea buckthorn and as if that wasn't bad enough we're going to get bog-myrtle, sage and lingonberries. I have no idea WTF lingonberries are but I know I don't like them in my beer.
> 
> Come back Holt's Mild - all is forgiven.


Holt's mild? 

I remember the days when I used to have a pint of mixed in Holt's pubs.


----------



## User169 (9 Feb 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Purple Moose do a seasonal with Bog Myrtle, and it's rather nice.



One of the reasons that hops started to replace things like bog myrtle (as a component of gruit), is that puritan protestants saw hops as having a beneficial sedative effect in place of gruit-induced lasciviousness.

Edit: bog myrtle is "gagaleer" in Dutch which is prolly how you end up talking after too many swifties.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Feb 2016)

I'm pretty sure we get a hops shortage scare story every year.


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Feb 2016)

stephec said:


> Holt's mild?
> 
> I remember the days when I used to have a pint of mixed in Holt's pubs.


Holt's have four mainstream cask beers only distinguishable by their colours.

Seasonally they brew "Maple Moon", "Bah Humbrew" and "Humdinger". They are indistinguishable, even by colour.


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Feb 2016)

DP said:


> One of the reasons that hops started to replace things like bog myrtle (as a component of gruit), is that puritan protestants saw hops as having a beneficial sedative effect in place of gruit-induced lasciviousness.
> 
> Edit: bog myrtle is "gagaleer" in Dutch which is prolly how you end up talking after too many swifties.


errrm... remind me...

...where do i get this gruit stuff again?


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Feb 2016)

We've missed national Gruit Day!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gruit


----------



## theclaud (9 Feb 2016)

DP said:


> gruit-induced lasciviousness.



This sounds like a tradition worth resurrecting.


----------



## rich p (9 Feb 2016)

I fondly recall my old Dad saying to his maiden aunt, " I'm going to the bog Myrtle".


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Feb 2016)

Gruity


----------



## User169 (9 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> This sounds like a tradition worth resurrecting.



Better get cracking - it's Shrove Tuesday and Carnaval ends today!


----------



## srw (9 Feb 2016)

User13710 said:


> So there might be "fewer brash hoppy IPAs" in Britain soon, due to a hop shortage . http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2016/feb/08/hop-shortage-could-be-the-making-of-craft-beer


Hooray!


----------



## srw (9 Feb 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Purple Moose do a seasonal with Bog Myrtle, and it's rather nice.


Coffee works well in beer. An adult Jägerbomb.


----------



## srw (9 Feb 2016)

DP said:


> Better get cracking - it's Shrove Tuesday and Carnaval ends today!


For some reason bits of Switzerland seem to have theirs next week.

Anyway, I've been indulging in Schneider Weisse Tap 7 as an après-ski. It's okay, but basically just the same as every other mass market Bavarian Weizen. And it's a big improvement over the local bière Valaisienne, which is mediocre in the extreme.


----------



## rich p (9 Feb 2016)

Blimey, this packs a punch even @ 'only' 4.7%. Typical new world hoppiness, tropical fruit etc
Hoppiness, Hoppiness....
....the greatest gift that i possess...
Singalong an @srw


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> Blimey, this packs a punch even @ 'only' 4.7%. Typical new world hoppiness, tropical fruit etc
> Hoppiness, Hoppiness....
> ....the greatest gift that i possess...
> Singalong an @srw
> View attachment 118426


Just did a Google image search and the results suggest that you took this in focus, fully readable picture yourself.

How?

Please advise


----------



## rich p (9 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Just did a Google image search and the results suggest that you took this in focus, fully readable picture yourself.
> 
> How?
> 
> Please advise


If you keep firing the bullets ...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Feb 2016)

German brewer, Brau Kunst Keller - Imperial Stout single barrel aged rum. Looney juice at 11.3%, quite rummy, very smooth. A snip at £14 for 330ml.


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Feb 2016)

User said:


> You will eventually hit a monkey sat at a typewriter.


I say!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Oh gawd...
> 
> First it was rose-hips and sea buckthorn and as if that wasn't bad enough we're going to get bog-myrtle, sage and lingonberries. I have no idea WTF lingonberries are but I know I don't like them in my beer.
> 
> Come back Holt's Mild - all is forgiven.


Nordic version of the cranberry. Smaller. More subtle. Beloved of the Sami who put them in beer and pretty much everything else.


----------



## rich p (9 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> German brewer, Brau Kunst Keller - Imperial Stout single barrel aged rum. Looney juice at 11.3%, quite rummy, very smooth. A snip at £14 for 330ml.
> 
> View attachment 118433


Fourteen effing quid!!!!
Did you win the local tombola?


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Feb 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Nordic version of the cranberry. Smaller. More subtle. Beloved of the Sami who put them in beer and pretty much everything else.


Make a pie


----------



## Aperitif (10 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> German brewer, Brau Kunst Keller - Imperial Stout single barrel aged rum. Looney juice at 11.3%, quite rummy, very smooth. A snip at £14 for 330ml.
> 
> View attachment 118433


Fourteen quid!  Bit of a silly kunst if you ask me (which you're not.)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Make a pie


The Sami aren't big on pies.


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Feb 2016)

Gone off piste; dark beer.

Dark yet bitter, licorice present.

Bog plants absent.

V. nice


----------



## rich p (10 Feb 2016)

Wednesday night is pub night.
One of the guest ales was a milk stout collaboration from Camerons of Hartlepool and a London hipster brewery. Never heard of Camerons but it was a tasty pint. Not too sweet but malty glugness. Well worth a second one before I defaulted to the Gun brewery pale. Subtle but lovely. Just like me, in fact, my beer mates agreed...


----------



## Aperitif (11 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 118588
> View attachment 118589
> 
> Gone off piste; dark beer.
> ...


Cheap as chips! 
Looks like you went for a beer with Prince Charles, Mossy. Who was he calling? (could have been reading the 'Beer' thread I suppose.)


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Feb 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Cheap as chips!
> Looks like you went for a beer with Prince Charles, Mossy. Who was he calling? (could have been reading the 'Beer' thread I suppose.)


Stu will love that though he is more often compared to Bertie Wooster, not only because of his always smart dress but also because he is a PG Wodehouse obsessive. I just call him Posh Stu 'cuz 'av no idea who PG Woodlouse is.

As for the cheap beer - you should have heard the uproar when it went up from £2.20 a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## User169 (11 Feb 2016)

@Flying_Monkey 

Your namesake brewery, Flying Monkey's outta Ontario, has a tap-takeover in Rotterdam tomorrow. Are they any good?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Feb 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Cheap as chips!
> Looks like you went for a beer with Prince Charles, Mossy. Who was he calling? (could have been reading the 'Beer' thread I suppose.)


It also looks like whoever he's with has had to push their empty pint pots in front of the slow drinking and slow walletted Mossy. "Here, son, you're shout..."


----------



## theclaud (11 Feb 2016)

Oh noes. Was gonna have an early night. Spotted this on way home...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> Oh noes. Was gonna have an early night. Spotted this on way home...
> 
> View attachment 118737


I hope you pointed out the inaccurate pictorial depiction; quite clearly a rocket and not a teleportation device. Sheesh.


----------



## srw (12 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> Oh noes. Was gonna have an early night. Spotted this on way home...
> 
> View attachment 118737


Have one for me.


----------



## stephec (12 Feb 2016)

I went to Booths earlier today.


----------



## Crackle (12 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> Oh noes. Was gonna have an early night. Spotted this on way home...
> 
> View attachment 118737


Is that head Pink or do you too need a new phone?

I'm on the wine tonight to sort out my wrenched shoulder. Me and the dog went past the beer shop: The dog stopped and I didn't. He was probably right.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Feb 2016)

Those nice Asda people are doing Leffe at £2.50 a bottle. Delivery just arrived


----------



## cuberider (12 Feb 2016)

stephec said:


> I went to Booths earlier today.
> 
> View attachment 118800



Titanic Plum Porter! excellent choice


----------



## stephec (12 Feb 2016)

cuberider said:


> Titanic Plum Porter! excellent choice


I've not tried any of those before, so I'm having a mini beer festival tomorrow night.


----------



## cuberider (12 Feb 2016)

stephec said:


> I've not tried any of those before, so I'm having a mini beer festival tomorrow night.



Titanic is brewed in the town I was born in, and you can get it on draught at my local in Buxton


----------



## rich p (12 Feb 2016)

@nickyboy , one of my local offies has started selling these plain-bottled Marble/Swedish collaborations. This one is called All In. Bloody lovely, bitter, citrus.
They're not making enough of them to print the bottles in the normal way but it makes them look kind of classy anyway.


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Feb 2016)

stephec said:


> I went to Booths earlier today.
> 
> View attachment 118800


ooohhh I love a nice blonde!


----------



## rich p (13 Feb 2016)

I had a new one from Yeastie Boys. A collaboration between then and Wylam. 8% called XPIPA. Exceptional.
Sorry about the lack of photographic precision...


----------



## Aperitif (13 Feb 2016)

User said:


> Another helmet coyly peeking out.


Oops! I thought it was a steam iron at first glance.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Feb 2016)

User said:


> Turns out that the spirit of Nepal is FYP. Oh well


Made by Sherpas Neame perchance?


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2016)

From last nights escapade at the mighty fine establishment, The Kings Arms in Waterloo.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Feb 2016)

User said:


> Another helmet coyly peeking out.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Feb 2016)

Beartown, Bluebeary






It's got blueberry in it innit.

It's OK

A bit like soap


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Feb 2016)

User said:


> How is that OK?


Maybe he thinks soap, as a product, is ok. Functional. But nothing to get excited about.


----------



## theclaud (13 Feb 2016)

Wu Gang Chops the Tree foraged herb hefeweisse. From Pressure Drop. At this sessiony strength, it's all top notes and no trousers, but that's not a bad thing at 5pm, with some big hitters waiting in the wings. The import of the title story is a bit lost on me, despite the rather charming illustration, but it seems like the tree unchops itself. On the moon.


----------



## subaqua (13 Feb 2016)

I have no idea, as going to " a proper east end boozer " as the Ten bells styles itself on its website.I expect hipster rubbish .


----------



## smutchin (13 Feb 2016)

My one big gripe about beer in cans is that it seems to be impossible to pour them clear - or maybe they're just fashionably 'hazy'? Anyway, tastes lovely.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Feb 2016)

Couple of local beers up first, both made with locally grown and hand-picked hops.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Feb 2016)

User said:


> How is that OK?


Do you have something against soap?


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> Maybe he thinks soap, as a product, is ok. Functional. But nothing to get excited about.


I meant it smelled like soap


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> ...both made with locally grown and *hand-picked* hops.



An extra quid per bottle from the middle classes


----------



## nickyboy (13 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> @nickyboy , one of my local offies has started selling these plain-bottled Marble/Swedish collaborations. This one is called All In. Bloody lovely, bitter, citrus.
> They're not making enough of them to print the bottles in the normal way but it makes them look kind of classy anyway.
> View attachment 118807



You're quite the Marble aficionado

Very much hope you can make the Marble Arch on April 22 before the Llandudno ride. Usually have about 6 Marble beers on draft. When I was there at Xmas they had Lagonda, Pint, Manchester Bitter, Chocolate, Earl Grey and Brew 900

All Beer threaders welcome of course, regardless of whether you're doing the ride or not


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I meant it smelled like soap


I was forgetting you only have one kind of soap in Manc


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> An extra quid per bottle from the middle classes



Ok Foxy.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> I was forgetting you only have one kind of soap in Manc


... And blueberry


----------



## User169 (13 Feb 2016)

One of my own and the first one I'm totally satisfied with. It's based on the Brooklyn and M&S Sorachi saisons. It has maybe a bit more dill flavour than those, but no off flavours. Looks good too and will get you mullered pronto!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Feb 2016)

DP said:


> One of my own and the first one I'm totally satisfied with. It's based on the Brooklyn and M&S Sorachi saisons. It has maybe a bit more dill flavour than those, but no off flavours. Looks good too and will get you mullered pronto!
> 
> View attachment 118891


No soap associations? Or blueberries?


----------



## rich p (13 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 118864
> 
> 
> Wu Gang Chops the Tree foraged herb hefeweisse. From Pressure Drop. At this sessiony strength, it's all top notes and no trousers, but that's not a bad thing at 5pm, with some big hitters waiting in the wings. The import of the title story is a bit lost on me, despite the rather charming illustration, but it seems like the tree unchops itself. On the moon.


You wot?


----------



## rich p (13 Feb 2016)

I've been on a weird and wonderful magical mystery tour of new and wacky beers tonight. The world's gone mad considering I used to be happy with a Spitfire or Bombardier.
I bleedin' liked all of these, citrus, grassy, barnyard, hint of vanilla etc etc etc. Not necessarily all on the same beer.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> View attachment 118894


Mmmm steak


----------



## stephec (13 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> View attachment 118895
> I've been on a weird and wonderful magical mystery tour of new and wacky beers tonight. The world's gone mad considering I used to be happy with a Spitfire or Bombardier.
> I bleedin' liked all of these, citrus, grassy, barnyard, hint of vanilla etc etc etc. Not necessarily all on the same beer.
> View attachment 118894


Nothing wrong with Bombardier.

Although I stopped drinking it in protest when they quietly went from a pint bottle to 500ml.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> View attachment 118895
> I've been on a weird and wonderful magical mystery tour of new and wacky beers tonight. The world's gone mad considering I used to be happy with a Spitfire or Bombardier.
> I bleedin' liked all of these, citrus, grassy, barnyard, hint of vanilla etc etc etc. Not necessarily all on the same beer.
> View attachment 118894



Hang on....is that some uber-thick wooden plate mat going on in the background

Or has Rich gone all poncy?

https://twitter.com/WeWantPlates?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Hang on....is that some uber-thick wooden plate mat going on in the background
> 
> Or has Rich gone all poncy?
> 
> https://twitter.com/WeWantPlates?



'gone'?!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Feb 2016)

Island Brewery Wight Diamond. Nice trad bitter, light hoppy bitter finish.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Feb 2016)

It's lunchtime on a Sunday and no pics yet from Mossy? Has he been kidnapped?


----------



## nickyboy (14 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Wight Diamond.



*shudder*

I had a flashback to my formative years


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Feb 2016)

User13710 said:


> I went to a garden centre this morning (don't ask). They had a large display of these handy fridge-magnet bottle openers with names on. Unfortunately it seems that to drink beer you can be a hubby, a bro, and even a Dick but what you can't be, I'm afraid, is female. Just saying.
> 
> View attachment 118946


You could if you were Dean of a Faculty


----------



## nickyboy (14 Feb 2016)

User13710 said:


> I went to a garden centre this morning (don't ask). They had a large display of these handy fridge-magnet bottle openers with names on. Unfortunately it seems that to drink beer you can be a hubby, a bro, and even a Dick but what you can't be, I'm afraid, is female. Just saying.
> 
> View attachment 118946


That's cos laydeez can't manage something so manly with their soft delicate hands. You have to get your fella to open them for you, or failing that, buy screw tops

Having said that I could only just manage the Leffe bottle cork last night.


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> It's lunchtime on a Sunday and no pics yet from Mossy? Has he been kidnapped?









Oops, sorry... Forgot

This is NZPA, Hawkshead Brewery


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Feb 2016)

Tempest Brewery Armadillo from Northern Britain.

Obviously orangey and gloriously grapefruity.

It counts as pudding.






Or maybe I'll have sticky toffee pudding and custard


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Feb 2016)

User13710 said:


> I'd like to say it's also because we don't feel inclined to clutter the kitchen with tawdry mass-produced crap but, given that I can't see any of the men I know buying these things for each other, I'm afraid that's probably disappointingly far from the truth.


Dylan, Dean and Dominic are clearly men of great taste


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Tempest Brewery Armadillo from Northern Britain.


Brewed a stone's throw from my hoose.


----------



## subaqua (14 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> I was forgetting you only have one kind of soap in Manc


unlike in Scotland where they have a shortage of soap and cleaning products


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> Brewed a stone's throw from my hoose.


Very good it is too.

Get yesen there for a "tour"


----------



## subaqua (14 Feb 2016)

Last night i was pleasantly surprised that the poncy hipster pub wasn't and had decent beers on . Sharps Doom Bar very well kept. 

after the curry with the dive club i went to the Red lion in Leytonstone ( a nice Antic pub ) and finished the evening off with several pints of Atlantic. and got chatted up by a young lady who was 21 according to her. maybe she was playing the who can pull the weirdest bloke game.


----------



## User169 (14 Feb 2016)

Sori Investor IPA. Made in Estonia by Finns.

nice biscuity malt and a slight lavender aroma. Not bad, although all these American-style IPAs tend to blend into one.


----------



## User169 (14 Feb 2016)

Imperial Stout from Nogne O. Chocolatey, bit of coffee and quite a sweet finish. Almost no hop bitterness.


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Feb 2016)

DP said:


> Imperial Stout from Nogne O. Chocolatey, bit of coffee and quite a sweet finish. Almost no hop bitterness.
> 
> View attachment 118994


I like that beer, licorice iirc?

Did Nøgne Ø sell out recently? Another Anheuser or Millar acquisition?


----------



## User169 (14 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I like that beer, licorice iirc?
> 
> Did Nøgne Ø sell out recently? Another Anheuser or Millar acquisition?



Lots of chocolate and licorice. 

Yep, they sold to Hansa Borg a couple of years ago. Kjetel, the guy that founded Nogno O wrote a piece last year when he resigned from the company last year. Painful reading..

https://www.facebook.com/kjetil.jikiun/posts/877780338965862


----------



## User169 (14 Feb 2016)

Nogne O's Quadrupel. This is just so good. Aged in red wine barrels. Totes amazeballs!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Feb 2016)

Well this is lovely stuff, it's got such a fresh hop taste, quite a floral aroma too. Vectis Yumtus.


----------



## User169 (14 Feb 2016)

User13710 said:


> I went to a garden centre this morning (don't ask). They had a large display of these handy fridge-magnet bottle openers with names on. Unfortunately it seems that to drink beer you can be a hubby, a bro, and even a Dick but what you can't be, I'm afraid, is female. Just saying.
> 
> View attachment 118946



Sure, it's shoot, but things are changing pretty quickly at least in the craft beer world. 

Check out this blog from Jester King - a superb brewery from Texas. They've just lost they're ace barrel blender - a woman - although I think they're hoping she might come back in the long run. They've also just promoted a woman to head of production. 

http://jesterkingbrewery.com/blog/

Closer to home, one of the better local new breweries has a woman brewer and the two top beer shops in NL are run by women.


----------



## John the Monkey (14 Feb 2016)

User13710 said:


> I went to a garden centre this morning (don't ask). They had a large display of these handy fridge-magnet bottle openers with names on. Unfortunately it seems that to drink beer you can be a hubby, a bro, and even a Dick but what you can't be, I'm afraid, is female. Just saying.



You probably don't want to know what Mrs M says about that.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Feb 2016)

DP said:


> Imperial Stout from Nogne O. Chocolatey, bit of coffee and quite a sweet finish. Almost no hop bitterness.
> 
> View attachment 118994



Why can't fridges in all pubs be stocked like this, it's not fuggin fair.


----------



## User169 (14 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Why can't fridges in all pubs be stocked like this, it's not fuggin fair.



I took the foto deliberately to get all the St Bernies!


----------



## User169 (14 Feb 2016)

User13710 said:


> And not forgetting the hostess of Drie Dorstige Herten!



Doinja! A bit prickly, but knows her beers.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Feb 2016)

I bought some garlic beer today, it sounds disgusting but I couldn't resist for some strange reason.


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I bought some garlic beer today, it sounds disgusting but I couldn't resist for some strange reason.


....and?


----------



## Crackle (14 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> ....and?


....and he's strange and has no willpower. So we've learnt nothing new.


----------



## stephec (14 Feb 2016)

cuberider said:


> Titanic Plum Porter! excellent choice


I've just opened this, it's very fruity.

Mrs Stephec has had a sip and is hovering round it for more.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Feb 2016)

Hand-picked hops yesterday, beer with garlic today. Tomorrow baba ghanoush-infused ale...

He's a one-man middle-class beer-bait nobber.


----------



## cuberider (14 Feb 2016)

stephec said:


> I've just opened this, it's very fruity.
> 
> Mrs Stephec has had a sip and is hovering round it for more.



I just had a pint of it down the pub


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> Hand-picked hops yesterday, beer with garlic today. Tomorrow baba ghanoush-infused ale...
> 
> He's a one-man middle-class beer-bait nobber.


----------



## User482 (15 Feb 2016)

Bank Top Flat Cap: a good session pint, this. A light bitter, hoppy aroma and some underlying sweetness. It reminded me of when Boddington's used to make a beer worth drinking.

I seem to have been taking photography lessons from RichP.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Feb 2016)

Quiz night! Yay!

A couple of hours limbering up, starting with Tweed Gyle 94.

Bitter, straw coloured, very little sweetness.

Moreish :P


----------



## theclaud (16 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Quiz night! Yay!
> 
> A couple of hours limbering up, starting with Tweed Gyle 94.
> 
> ...


The 'Rich' Focus Mode is _so _last season.


----------



## theclaud (16 Feb 2016)

I forgot to mention the other night that the hit of the beer selection was Brew By Numbers Chamomile & Hibiscus Saison. I forgot to take a pic, too.


----------



## User169 (16 Feb 2016)

A sampling of the contents of my FVs (fermenters to you lot).

Left to right:

SMASH saison (pils malt and Nelson Sauvin hops) pitched with a mix of saison yeast and two types of Brett. I'd given up on this - it initially tasted hugely juicy and fresh and dropped crystal clear, but no Brett whatsoever. Stuck it in the attic next to the boiler and after a couple of months it's all of a sudden gone cloudy and there's a definite Orval whiff about it. I'll leave it another month, dry hop it with some Nelson Sauvin then bottle it. 

Citra/Amarillo pale ale with 100% Maris Otter, pitched with what I think is a blend of Conan yeast (a strain from Vermont) and Brux trois. The latter strain was for years thought to be a Brett strain, but ribosomal sequence analysis determined it to be a Saccharomyces species, although it performs like Brett. The beer has a real passion fruit flavour. I'll dry hop this with more Citra - hopefully the trois will make it super juicy.

Russian Imperial Stout. Was hoping this would go over10%, but seems to have got stuck at 9.5%. No matter, it needs to condition for a couple of months and then it'll be bottled. Ready in time for Christmas.


----------



## User169 (16 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> I forgot to mention the other night that the hit of the beer selection was Brew By Numbers Chamomile & Hibiscus Saison. I forgot to take a pic, too.



Tried that at Christmas. BBN are so consistently good.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Feb 2016)

Wight Knight bitter, standard bitter type stuff and nothing wrong with that.






Whippet?






Nah, bought it...


----------



## stephec (16 Feb 2016)

User482 said:


> Bank Top Flat Cap: a good session pint, this. A light bitter, hoppy aroma and some underlying sweetness. It reminded me of when Boddington's used to make a beer worth drinking.
> 
> I seem to have been taking photography lessons from RichP.
> 
> View attachment 119081


That's good stuff, brewed about five miles from my house.


----------



## stephec (16 Feb 2016)

Ruddles followed by Jennings Snecklifter, I've had worse Tuesday night's.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Feb 2016)

DP said:


> sampling of the contents of my FVs (fermenters to you lot).



Yebbut... What does the rest mean to us lot?


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Yebbut... What does the rest mean to us lot?



[Edit: loved the post BTW]


----------



## slowmotion (17 Feb 2016)

I had a bit of a senior moment yesterday. Having spent 50 minutes in IKEA before wandering, shell-shocked, out through the check-out lane, I thought I deserved a reward........ 




Big mistake. It has a lingering after taste of fruit juice and it costs £1.50 for a piddling 330ml bottle. Vile, even by my appallingly low standards.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Feb 2016)

slowmotion said:


> I had a bit of a senior moment yesterday. Having spent 50 minutes in IKEA before wandering, shell-shocked, out through the check-out lane, I thought I deserved a reward........
> View attachment 119285
> 
> Big mistake. It has a lingering after taste of fruit juice and it costs £1.50 for a piddling 330ml bottle. Vile, even by my appallingly low standards.



The 'I'm a complete and utter nobber' thread is thataway -------->>>>>>


----------



## rich p (17 Feb 2016)

I went to the Preston Park Tavern last night and had a few pints of Firebird Heritage. Nice, nutty amber coloured trad bitter from up the road near Horsham. Forgot to take a photo so here's one of little Seb on the seafront yesterday by way of compensation...


----------



## Haitch (17 Feb 2016)

DP said:


> for years thought to be a Brett strain, but ribosomal sequence analysis determined it to be a Saccharomyces species, although it performs like Brett.



Could I have a cherry on a stick with that, please.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> I went to the Preston Park Tavern last night and had a few pints of Firebird Heritage. Nice, nutty amber coloured trad bitter from up the road near Horsham. Forgot to take a photo so here's one of little Seb on the seafront yesterday by way of compensation...
> 
> View attachment 119289


The cone's a bit slack


----------



## srw (17 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> I forgot to mention the other night that the hit of the beer selection was Brew By Numbers Chamomile & Hibiscus Saison. I forgot to take a pic, too.


Chamomile and Hibiscus? You do know this isn't the Herb Tea thread?


----------



## theclaud (17 Feb 2016)

srw said:


> Chamomile and Hibiscus? You do know this isn't the Herb Tea thread?


I was a bit nervous about the hibiscus before I tasted it. I needn't have worried.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Feb 2016)

Hi biscuits?


----------



## theclaud (17 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hi biscuits?


The Tea thread is thataway>>>>>>>

And it's 'bikkits'.


----------



## nickyboy (17 Feb 2016)

It's on.....Amsterdam lunchtime cheeky beer at the Foodhallen.Afflingem ...distinct pale ale style


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> It's on.....Amsterdam lunchtime cheeky beer at the Foodhallen.Afflingem ...distinct pale ale style
> 
> View attachment 119310


Met bitterballetjes?


----------



## nickyboy (17 Feb 2016)

and the beat goes on......

Having been to a nice museum.this afternoon called in at Gollem Proeflokaal. Premier league beer establishment for a couple.

Here's the Gollem in house IPA. Grapefruit. 




Here's the kind of thing they do....


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> and the beat goes on......
> 
> Having been to a nice museum.this afternoon called in at Gollem Proeflokaal. Premier league beer establishment for a couple.
> 
> ...


My mates' favourite pub <Jeremy_clarkson_mode> in the world </Jeremy_clarkson_mode>


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> View attachment 119327


I'll have one from the top and 5 from anywhere else please Carol


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> and the beat goes on......
> 
> Having been to a nice museum.this afternoon called in at Gollem Proeflokaal. Premier league beer establishment for a couple.
> 
> ...



You not going for a Westie seeing as they've got it?


----------



## srw (17 Feb 2016)

A free pint of your (reasonable) choice to the person who can tell me whether I've just had the Tripel Karmeliet I ordered or the Chimay Triple I was charged for.

It was at the Comptoir des Belges, just opposite the Gare Du Nord in Paris. Our train is now 40 minutes late leaving, but we do at least have a pair of seats in the apology for a waiting room.

I suspect that fingers will be hovering above the button to ring the taxi firm when we emerge from the tunnel.


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Feb 2016)

stephec said:


> Ruddles followed by Jennings Snecklifter, I've had worse Tuesday night's.
> 
> View attachment 119273


Snecklifters of the world unite!


----------



## srw (17 Feb 2016)

The observant will note that @rvw tried to avoid featuring in the photo above.

Here's what Carlsberg have reduced a 12th century dark Abbey beer to.






Bah!


----------



## stephec (17 Feb 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> Snecklifters of the world unite!


Years ago, before we had kids, we used to go to Keswick quite often for the weekend.

One time I'd had a mini beer festival round all the Jennings pubs and was full of Snecklifter by the time we got back to the b+b.

I got into bed and Mrs Stephec went to the bathroom, telling me she wouldn't be long with a glint in her eye.

She came out five minutes later to find me snoring away.


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Feb 2016)

stephec said:


> Years ago, before we had kids, we used to go to Keswick quite often for the weekend.
> 
> One time I'd had a mini beer festival round all the Jennings pubs and was full of Snecklifter by the time we got back to the b+b.
> 
> ...


You Sir? A man of your reputation?....


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Feb 2016)




----------



## MossCommuter (17 Feb 2016)

View attachment 119332


----------



## rich p (17 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 119332


Yeah, we know.


----------



## martint235 (17 Feb 2016)

So far an Adnams Ghost Ship, bit meh. Now a Ringway Boon Doggle which is better. Looking forward to a Poachers Choice followed by my current favourite of Young's Double Chocolate


----------



## srw (17 Feb 2016)

And now I'm on the wine, since the alternative is 1664.

The TGV-Lyria from Basel served Heineken (Heineken!) in 150ml bottles (150ml! That's smaller than the glass of sparking wine that was poured to my right!)

Fortunately the train host didn't have many takers for alcohol in the afternoon and recognised that I was thirsty....






I was given five of the things before Dijon.


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Feb 2016)

Organic Cherry Beer (Samuel Smiths, 5.1% abv) 
*SPECIAL MRS M. SOLO REVIEW*







Mrs M says: "Very Nice."


----------



## theclaud (17 Feb 2016)

srw said:


> The observant will note that @rvw tried to avoid featuring in the photo above.
> 
> Here's what Carlsberg have reduced a 12th century dark Abbey beer to.
> 
> ...


Eeeeeew.


----------



## srw (17 Feb 2016)

srw said:


> View attachment 119329
> 
> 
> A free pint of your (reasonable) choice to the person who can tell me whether I've just had the Tripel Karmeliet I ordered or the Chimay Triple I was charged for.
> ...



Google supports the (8.4%) Karmeliet option rather than the (8.0%) Chimay version. As does the fact that this extreme introvert was burbling at length as we took our seats.

I'll let the jazz experts decide what my choice of Weather Report as musical accompaniment rather than (say) Bach means.


----------



## Doseone (17 Feb 2016)

srw said:


> View attachment 119329
> 
> 
> A free pint of your (reasonable) choice to the person who can tell me whether I've just had the Tripel Karmeliet I ordered or the Chimay Triple I was charged for.
> ...



Thats Karmeliet innit?


----------



## nickyboy (17 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You not going for a Westie seeing as they've got it?



I'm useless at all those fancy Belgian beers, I can never remember which is which. In the end I took the recommendation from the bartender and had the Gollem IPA followed by the La Chouffe, both of which were jolly nice.

Plenty of opportunities over the next couple of days though to broaden my horizons


----------



## srw (17 Feb 2016)

r


Doseone said:


> Thats Karmeliet innit?


Izzit?

I thought Karmeliet would be darker and Chimay hoppier.

What's your reasoning, caller?


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Feb 2016)

Did ya view the attachment? Did ya? Did ya view it then? View the farking attachment will ya!? Just farking view it!

(Am claiming telephone malfunction)


----------



## Doseone (17 Feb 2016)

@srw 'Cos I like Karmeliet


----------



## srw (17 Feb 2016)

User said:


> Which iteration?


Who knows? I bought a cheap box of 25 CDs of jazz. I'm somewhere under the English Channel and the sleeve notes are in Guildford.


----------



## srw (17 Feb 2016)

User said:


> Give us a clue, what are the choons called?


Birdland, Harlequin, The Juggler. Among others. 

I've now gone on to Tango Nuevo and lost all credibility with jazzers. I'm also apparently still in Northern France.

Grrrrrr.


----------



## stephec (17 Feb 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> You Sir? A man of your reputation?....


I was young, and only got worse.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Feb 2016)

User said:


> Ah, Jaco Pastorius era.


From his Intruders in the Bathroom live set


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I'm useless at all those fancy Belgian beers, I can never remember which is which. In the end I took the recommendation from the bartender and had the Gollem IPA followed by the La Chouffe, both of which were jolly nice.
> 
> Plenty of opportunities over the next couple of days though to broaden my horizons



You don't often see it, worth trying.

http://www.westvleterenbeers.com


----------



## subaqua (17 Feb 2016)

srw said:


> Who knows? I bought a cheap box of 25 CDs of jazz. I'm somewhere under the English Channel and the sleeve notes are in Guildford.


So what you are saying is that you have a box of jazz mags in the south east somewhere . This is a job for @Fnaar


----------



## John the Monkey (18 Feb 2016)

Doseone said:


> @srw 'Cos I like Karmeliet
> View attachment 119345


That home drinking version is the one favoured by Morrissey, I hear. Although people have argued that it's the same as the one you see in pubs etc, he says there is a Karmeliet that never goes out.


----------



## nickyboy (18 Feb 2016)

Day 2 afternoon and the beer quality is on the up

Finished a walking tour of Amsterdam with some Bitteballs, frites and a glass of this one. Texels Skuumkoppe Dunkelweizen. Pretty good







But not in the same league as thus Trippel that I had later in the afternoon






Off for a couple at a top beer bar tonight before dinner so perhaps a couple more pics to follow


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Feb 2016)

and how are your frikandellen?


----------



## nickyboy (18 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> and how are your frikandellen?



Not had a frikandellen yet but there's still time. I have to say it is jolly nice to go in a bar and find they have La Trappe Dubbel and Trippel on draft


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Not had a frikandellen yet but there's still time. I have to say it is jolly nice to go in a bar and find they have La Trappe Dubbel and Trippel on draft


don't ask for a Frilkandellen - that's like asking for a panini


----------



## User169 (18 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> and how are your frikandellen?



Shudder..


----------



## Haitch (18 Feb 2016)

DP said:


> Shudder..



Hang about, that's your kitchen worktop, isn't it. You've had to make space so the beer bottles don't photo-bomb your speciaal! Shudder indeed.


----------



## User169 (18 Feb 2016)

Alan H said:


> Hang about, that's your kitchen worktop, isn't it. You've had to make space so the beer bottles don't photo-bomb your speciaal! Shudder indeed.



Not guilty!


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Feb 2016)

No school tomorrow

Yay


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Feb 2016)

Jesus, move over David Bailey!!


----------



## User169 (18 Feb 2016)

Dinner sorted - French neighbors are going on their hols and just dropped off some perishables. I've reported them to "we want plates". 

The beer is Double Wide IPA from Boulevard Brewing in Kansas. It was bought by Duvel a coule of years ago, so we seem to be seeing quite a bit of it now. Decent enough US style IPA.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Feb 2016)

The wooden board looks to be the most appetising thing, apart from the beer natch.


----------



## User169 (18 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The wooden board looks to be the most appetising thing, apart from the beer natch.



They were a bit cold in the photo - they've warmed up now and are making their presence felt!


----------



## nickyboy (18 Feb 2016)

We're I in Haarlem this would be an Angel

De Zotte....real top drawer bar this evening

Kicked off with Kwok








This is the type of stuff

Went for one of these 10% Russian Imperial Stout monsters


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Feb 2016)

Kwak is fab.


----------



## subaqua (19 Feb 2016)

Had this lovely hoppy brew when i was in Derryearlier this week. was in a cracking little fish place called Pier 59 . and the Guinness was not available so I had this. so good i had several more, and the food was great too


----------



## Aperitif (19 Feb 2016)

The label almost describes me...without the 'knowledge' bit. All the beer fell out in your photo Sub, so we can't relish the colour.


----------



## subaqua (19 Feb 2016)

Aperitif said:


> View attachment 119478
> 
> The label almost describes me...without the 'knowledge' bit. All the beer fell out in your photo Sub, so we can't relish the colour.



the colour was like dark straw and was a little cloudy . Proper Job by st austell is the closest thing i have tasted and found to it


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Feb 2016)

Hang on, let's just check it's definitely empty, yeah, it's empty...


----------



## nickyboy (19 Feb 2016)

Gonna go out soon and as it's my birthday I'm gonna, in the words of 50 cent, Party Like It's Yo Birthday

But in the meantime I popped into the local supermarket and bought this for the princely sum of €1.15


----------



## User169 (19 Feb 2016)

The beginnings of my yeast lab. Glassware and a vial of Brettanomyces claussenii.


----------



## Spartak (19 Feb 2016)




----------



## John the Monkey (19 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Gonna go out soon and as it's my birthday I'm gonna, in the words of 50 cent, Party Like It's Yo Birthday


Many Happy Returns, young man.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnxO9XnZq_Y



DP said:


> The beginnings of my yeast lab. Glassware and a vial of Brettanomyces claussenii.


----------



## theclaud (19 Feb 2016)

Happy Birthday, Nickyboy!


----------



## Crackle (19 Feb 2016)

Punk





Quick Morrisons visit, so rude not to


----------



## theclaud (19 Feb 2016)

Crackle said:


> Punk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much at Morrison's, Crax?


----------



## Crackle (19 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> How much at Morrison's, Crax?


1.65 or 4 for 6 quid. The beer shop has stopped selling them now because they can't compete. If they have them, they're 2.40ish.


----------



## theclaud (19 Feb 2016)

Crackle said:


> 1.65 or 4 for 6 quid. The beer shop has stopped selling them now because they can't compete. If they have them, they're 2.40ish.


Oooooh 4 for £6! Swansea Morrison's is in the sort of location where you need an incentive.


----------



## Crackle (19 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> Oooooh 4 for £6! Swansea Morrison's is in the sort of location where you need an incentive.


That's as good an incentive as you need.


----------



## martint235 (19 Feb 2016)

Poachers Choice, currently 3rd on my favourite list. Has a slight but pleasant boiled sweet taste to it


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Feb 2016)

I'm back on the beer!


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Feb 2016)

martint235 said:


> Poachers Choice, currently 3rd on my favourite list. Has a slight but pleasant boiled sweet taste to it
> 
> View attachment 119522


Nice glassware too 

I haggled for my first of those with the owner of a bar in Crete. If only I'd known that they'd become pretty widely available in the UK a decade or so later


----------



## nickyboy (19 Feb 2016)

The things you do for love 

No walking in the rain or the snow...but I did manage one of these fellas in an otherwise unassuming bar






After that an Indonesian rice table then back.home. TBH the DT left me a bit underwhelmed but maybe I'm plum Belgian beer tuckered out


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Feb 2016)

Only £1:50 in the Coop at the mo, double yumtus!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Feb 2016)

Purchased from that Waitrose place, my first ever visit. Full of people who would be sectioned if they were poor.


----------



## User169 (19 Feb 2016)

Goliath an imperial coffee stout aged on bourbon barrels.


----------



## stephec (19 Feb 2016)

Tonight's selection, I've started on the Theakston, and it's top class.


----------



## martint235 (19 Feb 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Nice glassware too
> 
> I haggled for my first of those with the owner of a bar in Crete. If only I'd known that they'd become pretty widely available in the UK a decade or so later


I know. One of mine is Bavarian circa 94 the other 3 are circa 2015 £4 a go


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Feb 2016)

Despite the obvious syntactical major fail I do like these black IPA






Happy birthday NB


----------



## martint235 (19 Feb 2016)

stephec said:


> Tonight's selection, I've started on the Theakston, and it's top class.
> 
> View attachment 119529


I know there's a lot of interest in Meantime but I'm sorry I don't rate it. There. I've said it.


----------



## stephec (19 Feb 2016)

martint235 said:


> I know there's a lot of interest in Meantime but I'm sorry I don't rate it. There. I've said it.


That's the only one I've not opened yet, won't be long now.


----------



## Soltydog (20 Feb 2016)

Beer & bikes http://www.woldtopbrewery.co.uk/new...re-road-racing-team-gears-up-for-first-season


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Feb 2016)

Dark Star Espresso - decent dark beer, not overwhelmed by coffee but reasonable taste and bitterness.


----------



## User169 (20 Feb 2016)

Sour pale ale hopped with Amarillo from To Ol. Really decent, although it doesnt need to be quite so strong.


----------



## stephec (20 Feb 2016)

martint235 said:


> I know there's a lot of interest in Meantime but I'm sorry I don't rate it. There. I've said it.


You're right, it's just a lager.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Feb 2016)

DP said:


> ...it doesnt need to be quite so strong.


----------



## User169 (20 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


>



I'm in danger of ruining my reputation, but the best beer I've had of late is this 4%er from Hill Farmstead..






Me and my brewing chum Flozza were astonished at how much flavour Sean Hill managed to pack into this. Not entirely suprising, given that ratebeer has him as the worlds best Brewer for the last couple of years.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Feb 2016)

FFS...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Feb 2016)

Moze


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> Oooooh 4 for £6! Swansea Morrison's is in the sort of location where you need an incentive.


Calling @the_mikey ...that should cheer you up next time you're in Abertawe!


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Despite the obvious syntactical major fail I do like these black IPA
> 
> View attachment 119531
> 
> ...


Saltaire do some quality beers!


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Feb 2016)

stephec said:


> You're right, it's just a lager.


Have you tried Harviestoun Schieallion btw? Worth a punt IMO.


----------



## stephec (20 Feb 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> Saltaire do some quality beers!


There's a raspberry blonde Saltire in the fridge waiting for Mrs Stephec, somehow she's not touched it for a week.


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Feb 2016)

stephec said:


> There's a raspberry blonde Saltire in the fridge waiting for Mrs Stephec, somehow she's not touched it for a week.[/QUOTE
> 
> The universe wants you to have it Glasshopper!


----------



## stephec (20 Feb 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> Have you tried Harviestoun Schieallion btw? Worth a punt IMO.


I don't mind a drop of lager, I'm off to Germany in a few weeks for work, it'll be a full week of it, and the good thing is it never seems to give you a bad head.

Just looking at the Harviestoun site now and there's some real tempers there, l might go for a mixed case.


----------



## stephec (20 Feb 2016)

I don't like the sound of it, I've never really been a fan of fruit style beers.

It's either Guinness or Kingfisher for me tonight.


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Feb 2016)

Pale Ale (Tickety Brew, 5.5% abv), Big Ben (Crafty Dan (Thwaites), 5.8% abv)




Independent reviews today. Mrs M had the Tickety Brew, "Very nice".

I had the Big Ben, a brown ale with quite a rich, toffee aroma. The taste still has that, balanced by some bitter, almost sour hops. Mrs M had a sip and declared it "weird" - I think the poles of its flavour (sweet and bitter) might be a bit too far apart, personally.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Feb 2016)

Beer from a location that those with leanings towards that weird mountain biking thing might recognise


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Feb 2016)

Final beer of the weekend and, despite the disparaging comments above re Meantime and a fairly average rating on ratebeer, I am enjoying it. "Like a deep-fried mars bar withoot the batter." What better review could a brewery wish for?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Feb 2016)

I would also like it be noted that my sharply focused pics are what others should aspire to. <cough> @rich p <cough>


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Feb 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Pale Ale (Tickety Brew, 5.5% abv), Big Ben (Crafty Dan (Thwaites), 5.8% abv)
> View attachment 119594
> 
> Independent reviews today. Mrs M had the Tickety Brew, "Very nice".
> ...


Tickety Brew are well worth checking out, especially their Trappist style beer [shhhhh...].

Re. out of focus pics....http://www.amazon.co.uk/Why-Does-No...1&keywords=why+it+doesn't+have+to+be+in+focus


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Feb 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> Tickety Brew are well worth checking out, especially their Trappist style beer [shhhhh...].


Sandbar had their stout on last time I was in there - lovely stuff.


----------



## Crackle (20 Feb 2016)

Coffee and chocolate in beer <shudders>


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Feb 2016)

From the Grauniad


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Feb 2016)

lolz


----------



## User169 (21 Feb 2016)

In da house!


----------



## GM (21 Feb 2016)

Daughter popped round the other evening with these little beauts .......





She's a good girl !!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Feb 2016)

thegreenman said:


> Daughter popped round the other evening with these little beauts .......
> 
> View attachment 119642
> 
> She's a good girl !!!


Evidence of most excellent parenting


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Feb 2016)

DP said:


> In da house!
> 
> View attachment 119641



Doing some re-roofing or are you uber-poncing?


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Feb 2016)

Classic Timmy Taylor Landlord

There was a time when seeing Landlord on the bar made your heart leap with joy.

Nowadays it seems a bit meh.

The great real ale revival!


----------



## theclaud (21 Feb 2016)

The next exciting instalment of Contents of a Middle-Class Fridge Door. Inspired by Noodley's Tree, Crackle's Lawn, and Rich's Cooker Hood. As you can see, I have taken a shine to the Dark Star Revelation, which happens to be on offer at the local Booze Shop.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Feb 2016)

Milk looks a bit lonely...


----------



## srw (21 Feb 2016)

Beer in the fridge?! Whatever next - gin in the microwave? Wine in the tumble dryer? Rum in the oven?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Feb 2016)

Lawks a lummy...


----------



## theclaud (21 Feb 2016)

srw said:


> Beer in the fridge?! Whatever next - gin in the microwave? Wine in the tumble dryer? Rum in the oven?


The shelf in the off-licence is warm. But you are right - I have over-chilled the Golden Age, and am now sitting around waiting for it to warm up a bit.


----------



## User169 (21 Feb 2016)

Tried it. Quite fruity and sweet - not as bitter as some previous editions. A lavender and rose finish and hint of pepper. It's OK, but not as good as some previous editions. On a par with 2015 Equinox. 

I think Duvel need to get away from US hops. I'd love to see them do a Nelson Sauvin edition - the trip hop is just made for a dose of NS. Maybe Galaxy or Mandarina Bavaria or go radically Oldskool with East Kent Goldings.

I think I need to get in touch with my good friend Michel Moortgat.


----------



## User169 (21 Feb 2016)

Just discovered that I mis-labeled a crate of beer. So instead of a totally unsuccessful Double IPA, I have another crate of Sorachi Ace Saison. Happy Dayz!


----------



## srw (21 Feb 2016)

DP said:


> Just discovered that I mis-labeled a crate of beer.



You need to do the labelling _before_ the sampling rather than afterwards.


----------



## srw (21 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Lawks a lummy...
> 
> View attachment 119700


Outstanding stuff. I love it to bits.


----------



## srw (21 Feb 2016)

DP said:


> Tried it. Quite fruity and sweet - not as bitter as some previous editions. A lavender and rose finish and hint of pepper. It's OK, but not as good as some previous editions.




Oh I say! Waitrose finest loo cleaner rather than Tesco Value? You almost make it sound attractive.


----------



## srw (21 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> The shelf in the off-licence is warm. But *you are right* - I have over-chilled the Golden Age, and am now sitting around waiting for it to warm up a bit.





Is this a first?


----------



## theclaud (21 Feb 2016)

srw said:


> Is this a first?


You wound me.

Anyway - back to stuff you are wrong about. It's still a bit on the chilly side, but it's the winner in the oft-uninspiring Golden Ale fashion parade of recent years. The dry-hoppiness makes your face go snynggggg.


----------



## martint235 (21 Feb 2016)

Had an outstanding Owd Rodger by Marstons followed by a couple of Bateman's Victory Ales. Then a Fullers ESB just to round off a day that actually included a bike ride.


----------



## Beebo (21 Feb 2016)

martint235 said:


> I know there's a lot of interest in Meantime but I'm sorry I don't rate it. There. I've said it.


I got given a Meantime brewery tour voucher for Christmas. I still havent booked it, but when I do I will report back.


----------



## stephec (21 Feb 2016)

martint235 said:


> Had an outstanding Owd Rodger by Marstons followed by a couple of Bateman's Victory Ales. Then a Fullers ESB just to round off a day that actually included a bike ride.


I had an Old Roger last week, top class.

The taste certainly lets you know how strong it is.


----------



## User169 (21 Feb 2016)

And the non-mislabeled beer. My attempt at Pliny the Elder. Not at all successful. The only thing good is the colour - lovely deep orange. Jammy sweet with grassy bitterness. Delft water just isn't any good for super hoppy beer.


----------



## theclaud (21 Feb 2016)

DP said:


> Delft water just isn't any good for super hoppy beer.



Oh noes! Cancel the charabanc, beerpeeps!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Feb 2016)

DP said:


> And the non-mislabeled beer. My attempt at Pliny the Elder. Not at all successful. The only thing good is the colour - lovely deep orange. Jammy sweet with grassy bitterness. Delft water just isn't any good for super hoppy beer.
> 
> View attachment 119716



Lovely Crackle head!


----------



## stephec (22 Feb 2016)

I don't know if anyone likes German lager or not, but I thought I'd share this Groupon deal I've just seen - 

https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/gg-...al-page&utm_campaign=gg-sim-buy-14-6-86455341


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Lovely Crackle head!


someone had to say it....


----------



## Aperitif (22 Feb 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> someone had to say it....


I think it is fast becoming a deliberate ploy to indicate a naff beer, or the unexpected. (Except in Cracklemeister's case.) Fruit beers are the worst; didn't Steinbeck write 'The Grapes of Froth'?


----------



## Crackle (22 Feb 2016)

Pah!


----------



## User169 (22 Feb 2016)

Aperitif said:


> I think it is fast becoming a deliberate ploy to indicate a naff beer, or the unexpected. (Except in Cracklemeister's case.) Fruit beers are the worst; didn't Steinbeck write 'The Grapes of Froth'?



There's a small brewery in Belgium called Alvinne who had a reputation for producing "gushers". You could tell whether a bar person knew their beer. If you ordered Alvinne, those that knew what they were doing would have the glass ready for the inevitable explosion. 

I forgot once and I think I ended up with about 2cm of beer left in the bottle and the rest sprayed around the kitchen. 

It turned out there was a design flaw in the brewery, so a part of it wasn't being cleaned properly and some kind of infection got in. It took them years to discover the problem. 

Nice head..


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Feb 2016)

User said:


> And then there was his work on packaging beer, Cannary Row.


...and of course, his ill fated venture into those trendy ciders the young people have nowadays, "Of Ice and Meh".


----------



## martint235 (22 Feb 2016)

stephec said:


> I don't know if anyone likes German lager or not, but I thought I'd share this Groupon deal I've just seen -
> 
> https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/gg-...al-page&utm_campaign=gg-sim-buy-14-6-86455341


That appeared too good to pass by. I do like my wheat beers!


----------



## stephec (22 Feb 2016)

martint235 said:


> That appeared too good to pass by. I do like my wheat beers!


I like bock, but two minutes after I posted that they'd all gone, had to settle for twenty three lights instead.


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Feb 2016)

User said:


> And, finally, I promise, @DP's nightmare, where his beer is contaminated due to a cleaning issue; In Dubious Bottle.


I think I saw @DP on his way back from a local farm, carrying some of his ingredients. He admitted that he'd been on a few "Travels with Barley".


----------



## srw (22 Feb 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> I think I saw @DP on his way back from a local farm, carrying some of his ingredients. He admitted that he'd been on a few "Travels with Barley".


In a saddlebag on the bag of his bike?


----------



## Aperitif (22 Feb 2016)

Good work. You can all enter the Nobber Prize for Literature. 
The Pun thread is thataway <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## GM (22 Feb 2016)

stephec said:


> I don't know if anyone likes German lager or not, but I thought I'd share this Groupon deal I've just seen -
> 
> https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/gg-...al-page&utm_campaign=gg-sim-buy-14-6-86455341



Thanks for the heads up. Just ordered some Wheat Beer, would have been rude not to!


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Feb 2016)

srw said:


> In a saddlebag on the bag of his bike?


It's the best way to carry(adice) your malt, after all.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Feb 2016)

This one's a good UN

Cascade bitterness, burnt rubber lovely bitterness, but with a properly floral overtone; it's almost Turkish delight like.

Think rose water and ear wax.

Lovely, I might have another


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Feb 2016)

Enjoy your craft beer in front of a proper artisan wood fire
http://postgradproblems.com/this-ar...king-fun-of-hipsters-is-hilariously-accurate/


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> Enjoy your craft beer in front of a proper artisan wood fire
> http://postgradproblems.com/this-ar...king-fun-of-hipsters-is-hilariously-accurate/


Ha!


----------



## User169 (22 Feb 2016)

La Vermontoise from Blaugies/Hill Farmstead. A real band-aid flavour to this one I've seen beers described over the years as having band-aid flavour, but never really believed it - now I do. On the other hand,very dry,lovely pale colour and super carbonation - but the band-aid!!


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Feb 2016)

Does "band aid" taste like plasters used to when I was little?

Imagine that plus germoline :P


----------



## User169 (22 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Does "band aid" taste like plasters used to when I was little?
> 
> Imagine that plus germoline :P



It's exactly like that Mossy. 

Like I said, I didn't believe it, but now I've tasted it I can't shake the idea. You've made it even worse by suggesting germolene - I'm tasting that too now. 

I've had to pour it. Such a shame: it's super dry, hoppy, a bit funky and nicely carbonated.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Feb 2016)

Onyx Dragon by Sandstone






Just when I was thinking "hhhmmm, this porter's okay but it's a bit light bodied" I noticed the ticket which says "light bodied porter".

Tasting notes: portery but light


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Feb 2016)

... And on to






A modern best bitter, I rather like it. Chestnut red/brown but bitter. Lacks body like the porter but still good. I used it to wash out the taste of this:






Which, you'll see, is a Tripel, from a keg and described as spicy and warm (8.5%). To my mind, it's sour and yak.

The landlord was good enough to let me have a small taster. It was plenty.


----------



## rich p (23 Feb 2016)

DP said:


> It's exactly like that Mossy.
> 
> Like I said, I didn't believe it, but now I've tasted it I can't shake the idea. You've made it even worse by suggesting germolene - I'm tasting that too now.
> 
> I've had to pour it. Such a shame: it's super dry, hoppy, a bit funky and nicely carbonated.


I suppose it makes it easier to get plastered?


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> I suppose it makes it easier to get plastered?


Booooooooooo


----------



## Aperitif (23 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> I suppose it makes it easier to get plastered?


Badinage at its best.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Feb 2016)

Oh, and stop posting the 'prices' Mossy - especially the 'expensive' ones @ £3.30 a pop. Two of those don't even get you one in Wen.


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Feb 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> someone had to say it....


Sounds like a track by The Fall...


----------



## theclaud (23 Feb 2016)

I wasn't intending to drink beer this evening, but it turns out that Tuesday is the new Wednesday, and a friend had a birthday. That accounts for the Hop Kick and the Hop Angeles. This is the nightcap.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Feb 2016)

^ Moths, jazz, Russia...an eclectic mix. Lots of ragged-trousered volumes on the shelves to offer solace in non-beer moments. 
Don't suppose they get much use these days.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Feb 2016)

Aperitif said:


> ^ Moths, jazz, Russia...an eclectic mix. Lots of ragged-trousered volumes on the shelves to offer solace in non-beer moments.
> Don't suppose they get much use these days.



That CCCP book is concretetastic, the jazzer stuff is handy for lighting the fire.


----------



## srw (24 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That CCCP book is concretetastic, the jazzer stuff is handy for lighting the fire.


And the trainspotter mag is, I assume, research for the next production...


----------



## stephec (24 Feb 2016)

srw said:


> And the trainspotter mag is, I assume, research for the next production...


It could be in preparation for this -

http://realaletrail.net/


----------



## srw (24 Feb 2016)

stephec said:


> It could be in preparation for this -
> 
> http://realaletrail.net/


Not impossible. When I visited the estimable TC a few weeks ago, the magazine on the coffee table (how Interior Design!) was the CAMRA newsletter.


----------



## theclaud (24 Feb 2016)

Behave, you lot. 

London Beerpeeps need to get to this, and report back. Where else would you be offered a Chocolate Bacon Burger Slider with a Horse Cranium?


----------



## User482 (24 Feb 2016)

srw said:


> And the trainspotter mag is, I assume, research for the next production...



I thought she was off the rails? Anyway, I do like a pint of rail ale.


----------



## Crackle (24 Feb 2016)

User482 said:


> I thought she was off the rails? Anyway, I do like a pint of rail ale.


That's just wrong. Piston Broke should be a treacly Porter, sumpy and gunky. I doubt the brewer knows their piston from their conrod.


----------



## User482 (24 Feb 2016)

Crackle said:


> That's just wrong. Piston Broke should be a treacly Porter, sumpy and gunky. I doubt the brewer knows their piston from their conrod.



You seem to have worked up a head of steam on this issue.


----------



## rich p (24 Feb 2016)

This thread is turning into Tea-lite...


----------



## srw (24 Feb 2016)

Just for you, @richp


----------



## Aperitif (24 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> This thread is turning into Tea-lite...


That thread can't hold a candle to tealight, which is matchless. (Now I'm getting on your wick.)


----------



## User482 (24 Feb 2016)

Aperitif said:


> That thread can't hold a candle to tealight, which is matchless. (Now I'm getting on your wick.)



This bright spark is brewing trouble.


----------



## User482 (24 Feb 2016)

User said:


> Oh great, another punfest flares up.


They wax and wane.


----------



## srw (24 Feb 2016)

User482 said:


> They wax and wane.


A tidal bore, perhaps?


----------



## theclaud (24 Feb 2016)

Cat-sitting has its perks.


----------



## srw (24 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> Cat-sitting has its perks.
> 
> View attachment 119926


Did the cat scribble on the tins?


----------



## theclaud (24 Feb 2016)

srw said:


> Did the cat scribble on the tins?


The tins are sitting on a sheet of paper. On the paper, an arrow points to the beer. It is marked 'For Claud'. Another arrow points in the opposite direction, towards pouches of cat food, pills and treats. It is marked 'For Brian'. It is in an unknown hand.


----------



## User169 (24 Feb 2016)

Morpheus Undressed Foederbier from Alvinne. A great Flemish brown ale. Sweet and malty, no hop flavour at all and a healthy sour kick. It's aged in foeders, large oak barrels: the wood allows the souring beasties to grow. 

In the 19th century, English brewers used gigantic Foeders: the old soured ale from these (stock ales and porters) was blended with fresh ale by publicans for their customers. 

In 1814 a barrel at Meuxs brewery on Tottenham Ct Rd containing about a million pints and weighing nearly 600 tons burst, flooding nearby houses, killing 8 people. That wasn't even the biggest barrel in the brewery: one was said to have been 70 feet in diameter with just the iron hoops weighing 80 tons.


----------



## rich p (24 Feb 2016)

Darkstar Partridge - just the 4 pints but a proper decent session bitter. Of the new old school


----------



## User169 (25 Feb 2016)

BrewDog have just put the recipes for all of their beers online..

https://www.brewdog.com/diydog

A pretty cool resource.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Feb 2016)

Little trip into the Glossop bottle shop saw me leave with this selection






You lot have indoctrinated me to try the Neck Oil and Gamma Ray. I'm looking forward to the 3 Monts which I know nowt about but it looks interesting and the proprietor said it is good stuff


----------



## User169 (25 Feb 2016)

User said:


> That link appears broken, all it says is hops.



It does also say MASSIVE (amounts of hops) quite a lot.


----------



## User169 (25 Feb 2016)

I'll be bottling this weekend. Stan knows the score...


View: http://youtu.be/XPIw6eRW_Bg


----------



## rich p (25 Feb 2016)

I can't remember what I said about the Kernel sticklebract last time but I'm liking it tonight. Probably not a good idea to try and discern it's nuances while eating sea salt and cider vinegar crisps.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Feb 2016)

A little update.....

I'm a weekend drinker. But today's purchases were calling me from the cupboard. So I've drunk the Ear Grey IPA and I'm half way through the Gamma Ray

The Earl Grey is lovely. I looked up on Ratebeer and they keep waffling on about Bergamot. I had to google this as bergamot it isn't readily available in Aldi Glossop. Great balance of bitterness and upfront hops. I'm struggling to get the tea flavour but overall a really good beer. Hopefully on tap in the Marble Arch April 23!!

Gamma Ray. Hmmmm.....it's obviously well made. Packed full of grapefruit, orange, lychee. But I'm not sure it's a world-beater


----------



## Crackle (25 Feb 2016)

Punk again. I'm not in the mood for it. I picked the wrong drink and cooked the wrong meal tonight. I think I was confused after spending 2.5hrs giving my two a lift into Liverpool and getting stuck in the match traffic. Which idiot scheduled a kick off at 6.00pm

Yours slightly dissatisfied.


----------



## iandg (25 Feb 2016)

A new one for me. A 'toffee bombardment followed by fruit and fudge frontal assault..........bitter finish'


----------



## theclaud (25 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> The Earl Grey is lovely. I looked up on Ratebeer and they keep waffling on about Bergamot. I had to google this as bergamot it isn't readily available in Aldi Glossop. Great balance of bitterness and upfront hops. I'm struggling to get the tea flavour but overall a really good beer.



Welcome to Ponceville (notable inhabitants include @rich p and TC.) You'll want to get your hands on the Yeastie Boys' version next.

Meanwhile, in Mumbles, Brian is eyeing up my Grapefruit IPA.


----------



## Daryn (25 Feb 2016)

Amstel for me please yum


----------



## theclaud (25 Feb 2016)

Crackle said:


> Punk again. I'm not in the mood for it. I picked the wrong drink and cooked the wrong meal tonight. I think I was confused after spending 2.5hrs giving my two a lift into Liverpool and getting stuck in the match traffic. Which idiot scheduled a kick off at 6.00pm
> 
> Yours slightly dissatisfied.


Nice pic, mind.


----------



## Aperitif (25 Feb 2016)

Crackle said:


> Punk again. I'm not in the mood for it. I picked the wrong drink and cooked the wrong meal tonight. I think I was confused after spending 2.5hrs giving my two a lift into Liverpool and getting stuck in the match traffic. Which idiot scheduled a kick off at 6.00pm
> 
> Yours slightly dissatisfied.


Great photo! It is definitely your 'Alter Crackle'


----------



## Aperitif (25 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> Nice pic, mind.


Ahem.


----------



## Crackle (25 Feb 2016)

Thank you. I vegged in front of the computer watching the match that held me up. It's on the right and you lot are on the left.


----------



## Crackle (25 Feb 2016)

User said:


> Not Patrick.


I have no idea what that means but my thought process is rather amoeba like now.


----------



## Crackle (25 Feb 2016)

User said:


> Politically.


Got it: No


----------



## User482 (25 Feb 2016)

Woodforde's Admiral's Reserve. I'm using Nottingham yeast and am dry hopping it with Goldings. Smells lovely, but we'll know more in a couple of months.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Feb 2016)

Crackle said:


> Thank you. I vegged in front of the computer watching the match that held me up. It's on the right and you lot are on the left.



Nice IT setup. Usually see it in Hedge Funds and City dealing rooms. You're not a shadowy figure controlling billions from the Eagle's Nest on the Wirral are you?


----------



## rich p (25 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Nice IT setup. Usually see it in Hedge Funds and City dealing rooms. You're not a shadowy figure controlling billions from the Eagle's Nest on the Wirral are you?


Close, Nicky, but he's the lazy slob vegging out on the sofa wearing a shell suit struggling with the I concise crossword.


----------



## theclaud (25 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> Close, Nicky, but he's the lazy slob vegging out on the sofa wearing a shell suit struggling with the I concise crossword.


HBF


----------



## rich p (25 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> HBF


Oh!


----------



## Crackle (25 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> Oh!


That's OK, my first Google revealed Hand Butt fark.


----------



## theclaud (25 Feb 2016)




----------



## srw (25 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> Welcome to Ponceville (notable inhabitants include @rich p and TC.) You'll want to get your hands on the Yeastie Boys' version next.
> 
> Meanwhile, in Mumbles, Brian is eyeing up my Grapefruit IPA.
> 
> View attachment 120025


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Feb 2016)

Corporate hotel in Leeds tonight, they did have bottles of Duvel in stock though for some reason - well, rude not to. 

No pics.


----------



## rich p (25 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Duvel in stock


I see you're still on the gravy train, Ed....


----------



## theclaud (25 Feb 2016)

I'm not persuaded by this Brotherhood Steam thing from Anchor. There's a lot of talk of dry hopping, but mostly it reminds me of Supermalt.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> I see you're still on the gravy train, Ed....



I bought it with my own money, well I would've done if someone else hadn't paid for it.


----------



## theclaud (25 Feb 2016)

User said:


> You have tasted Supermalt?


Are you telling me you haven't??


----------



## theclaud (25 Feb 2016)

User said:


> Yep.


Weird. I thought it it was standard beer training for kids. I used to eat this by the spoonful as well.


----------



## theclaud (25 Feb 2016)

User said:


> I was never trained to drink beer as a child.


Probably an oversight.


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Feb 2016)

User said:


> I was never trained to drink beer as a child.








Anyway, in news from the pie/beer nexus;

http://www.cheshirebrewhouse.co.uk/...shire-awards-for-excellence-in-meat-products/


----------



## subaqua (26 Feb 2016)

Currently 4 pints into this stuff. It's blooming lush . Red lion in Leytonstone is the pub BTW


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Feb 2016)

Four pints before 5pm

Fine performance!

I have catching up to do


----------



## nickyboy (26 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Four pints before 5pm
> 
> Fine performance!
> 
> I have catching up to do



It is but I'm not at all sure about drinking from a glass with a handle


----------



## subaqua (26 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> It is but I'm not at all sure about drinking from a glass with a handle


I have a beard and a belly and I sometimes wear sandals but never with socks . I am almost CAMRA without trying hence the handle !


----------



## subaqua (26 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Four pints before 5pm
> 
> Fine performance!
> 
> I have catching up to do


That's me being a lightweight t be fair .


----------



## User169 (26 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> It is but I'm not at all sure about drinking from a glass with a handle



These are bit daft: gave mine to @rich p


----------



## User169 (26 Feb 2016)

User said:


> That needs a thread of its own



Here's some info to whet your appetite: big pretentiousness alert on this one!

http://www.outsideonline.com/204527...urce=fark&utm_medium=website&utm_content=link


----------



## nickyboy (26 Feb 2016)

Seems I've got some catching up to do so opened the 3 Monts 8.5% 75cl behemoth

I really should have had something to eat first. Only had a couple of swig and my mouth is starting to go numb. Lots of fruit but not grapefruit. More apples? Anyway it's very nice but probably best drunk slowly so I don't make an arse of myself at dinner

Handle - less glass


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Feb 2016)

Beer?

Edit: this is in answer to the post before the one above.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Feb 2016)

Ok, is it pork?


----------



## User169 (26 Feb 2016)

User said:


> I think we might be trying to move beyond the obvious, otherwise we could all post a daily photo of a Carling pump.



Cascade and centennial hops according to their website, so presumably grapefruit citrus depending on how heavily its hopped (they say SERIOUS FULL OF HOPS - in caps). They have black malt in the grain bill, but it can't be very much given the very pale colour - I wonder why they put black malt in?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Feb 2016)

User said:


> Guess what this mostly tastes of
> View attachment 120091


Americans?


----------



## subaqua (26 Feb 2016)

User said:


> I think we might be trying to move beyond the obvious, otherwise we could all post a daily photo of a Carling pump.


So that rules out pish then


----------



## Crackle (26 Feb 2016)

The weekend selection







Probably going to try that Anchor porter first.


----------



## srw (26 Feb 2016)

User said:


> Guess what this mostly tastes of
> View attachment 120091


Loo cleaner?


----------



## Maverick Goose (26 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> A little update.....
> 
> I'm a weekend drinker. But today's purchases were calling me from the cupboard. So I've drunk the Ear Grey IPA and I'm half way through the Gamma Ray
> 
> ...


I was very taken with the Earl Grey when I tried it at the Grasmere Guzzler....hic...


----------



## subaqua (26 Feb 2016)

Got home and wifey had been shopping . 

London Pride X 1
Sharps wolf rock x 2
St Austell tribute x 1
Sharps Atlantic x2
Adnams broadside x2

The WAL v FRA match is looking to be a good one Hic


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Feb 2016)

Seen this bullshite tc?

http://metro.co.uk/2016/02/26/this-is-apparently-the-most-beautiful-city-in-the-uk-5718831/


----------



## subaqua (26 Feb 2016)

@theclaud to the beer thread please . Urgent intervention please


----------



## User169 (26 Feb 2016)

Best beer name ever. A silky smooth 12,5% imperial RIS from To Ol with two types of chilli. The amount is judged nicely - my mouth is gradually going numb and it goes very well with the chocolatey malts. One of the chilies is chipotle which gives an added smokiness.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Feb 2016)

Goddards Fuggle Dee Dum, probably not the best name ever but a pretty decent red ale, not overly bitter but with light dry hop taste. Good stuff.






Out of focus pic, a homage to rich-p Cartier-Bresson.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Feb 2016)

When you go to a bottle shop and buy a mixed selection it's always the same. There's some beer you really like the look of....the bottle looks great, sounds fantastic. So you buy it. And it's disappointing. That was the 3 Mont Flanderen beer. Don't get me wrong, it was OK. But it wasn't nearly as good as I was expecting

The antithesis of this is the little stocking filler that turns out to be a humdinger. Enter....with a drum roll....Vocation Brewery's Heart & Soul. Brewed at Cragg Vale (England's longest continual gradient hill) near Hebden Bridge. Loads of fruit as you'd expect. A junior Marble. Only 4.4% but packed with flavour


----------



## User169 (26 Feb 2016)

Another one fromTo Ol - a coffee imp stout. Just the perfect amount of coffee. A fantastic aroma, but a bit too sweet for me. It's 10% and at this sweetness, I think you need to be nearer 15%.


----------



## stephec (26 Feb 2016)

Parkrun for me in the morning, so I'm on a beer diet tonight.


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Feb 2016)

DP said:


> Best beer name ever. A silky smooth 12,5% imperial RIS from To Ol with two types of chilli. The amount is judged nicely - my mouth is gradually going numb and it goes very well with the chocolatey malts. One of the chilies is chipotle which gives an added smokiness.


You might like Red Willow's "Smokeless" - a chipotle infused porter, although probably less than half the strength of that 'un


----------



## srw (26 Feb 2016)

DP said:


> Another one fromTo Ol - a coffee imp stout. Just the perfect amount of coffee. A fantastic aroma, but a bit too sweet for me. It's 10% and at this sweetness, I think you need to be nearer 15%.
> 
> View attachment 120126


Christ on a bike. Two 750ml bottles of wine strength beer and you're still capable of posting. What the hell are you made of?


----------



## srw (26 Feb 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Seen this bullshite tc?
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2016/02/26/this-is-apparently-the-most-beautiful-city-in-the-uk-5718831/


That pic ain't Swansea.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Feb 2016)

srw said:


> That pic ain't Swansea.



I would query the analytical accuracy of any "survey" that placed Derby in the top 5 most beautiful cities to live in the UK


----------



## subaqua (27 Feb 2016)

srw said:


> Christ on a bike. Two 750ml bottles of wine strength beer and you're still capable of posting. What the hell are you made of?



same stuff as me i imagine !


----------



## subaqua (27 Feb 2016)

User said:


> Having met both of you, I can say with some confidence that this is not the case.



I am taking that in a positive way !


----------



## martint235 (27 Feb 2016)

stephec said:


> Parkrun for me in the morning, so I'm on a beer diet tonight.
> 
> View attachment 120129


I noticed the shop next door to me sells this. I'd overlooked it, I may have another look.

Still on call tonight so just the 4 Hobgoblin from Lidl, £1.25 a bottle


----------



## stephec (27 Feb 2016)

martint235 said:


> I noticed the shop next door to me sells this. I'd overlooked it, I may have another look.
> 
> Still on call tonight so just the 4 Hobgoblin from Lidl, £1.25 a bottle


It was £1.25 a bottle in Booths, so I had to.

There's not much difference in taste between the original and rum though.


----------



## theclaud (27 Feb 2016)

srw said:


> That pic ain't Swansea.


Oh yes it is. Three Cliffs Bay and Worm's Head respectively. Displaying typical weather conditions.


----------



## theclaud (27 Feb 2016)

User said:


> You might have lapsed into untruth toward the end there.


Hurtful.


----------



## srw (27 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> Oh yes it is. Three Cliffs Bay and Worm's Head respectively. Displaying typical weather conditions.


In the same way as this is London.
https://goo.gl/photos/159AZhUHrPYU9x5z5


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> When you go to a bottle shop and buy a mixed selection it's always the same. There's some beer you really like the look of....the bottle looks great, sounds fantastic. So you buy it. And it's disappointing. That was the 3 Mont Flanderen beer. Don't get me wrong, it was OK. But it wasn't nearly as good as I was expecting
> 
> The antithesis of this is the little stocking filler that turns out to be a humdinger. Enter....with a drum roll....Vocation Brewery's Heart & Soul. Brewed at Cragg Vale (England's longest continual gradient hill) near Hebden Bridge. Loads of fruit as you'd expect. A junior Marble. Only 4.4% but packed with flavour


Another vote for Vocation-I've been pretty chuffed with their beers that I've tried so far, including that one.


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Feb 2016)

Winter Warmer (Dunham Massey Brewery , 6.6% abv)





This is lovely - very flavourful, with quite a lot of smoky/coffee type flavour vying with a rich fruitiness as the dominant tastes and a touch of prickly hops. There's a pleasant bitterness in the finish as well.

Mrs M says: "Very Nice."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Feb 2016)

Goddards Duck's Folly, strong ale, well 5.2%. Good stuff.


----------



## Crackle (27 Feb 2016)

Anchor Porter was smooth but plain, I expect more from stuff sold in 330ml bottles
Ticketybrew was quite nice
Aphelion is like a black ipa, again nice.

I finished the last one in front of the ruggers. Still got a punk in the fridge for the footie tomorrow.


----------



## martint235 (27 Feb 2016)

Well that's the Hobgoblin gone. Still on call tomorrow night but may try some of the Innis and Gunn stuff. Also waiting for my crate of German beer to arrive from Koln so that will fuel the "Coming off being on call" party.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Feb 2016)

martint235 said:


> ...may try some of the Innis and Gunn stuff...


I have really gone off I&G. Just too "in your face" for me.


----------



## J1888 (27 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> I have really gone off I&G. Just too "in your face" for me.



Bit too 'caramelly' for my liking


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Feb 2016)

I quite like the Chardonnay vanilla/oak thing going on with Innes&Gunn original but it was alleged to me that "oak aged" means the addition of wood chips to the brew and very little time actually in wood.

Last night I had a lot of beer. This is the only photo I remembered to take


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Feb 2016)

Lunchtime snifter, a hoppy IPA from before the dawning of the new hop age.


----------



## Crackle (28 Feb 2016)

Pleased to see carrots in the picture, very sensible.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Feb 2016)

Nice and light and bitter but not as grapefruit as the pump clip promises


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Feb 2016)

Same again


----------



## J1888 (28 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I quite like the Chardonnay vanilla/oak thing going on with Innes&Gunn original but it was alleged to me that "oak aged" means the addition of wood chips to the brew and very little time actually in wood.
> 
> Last night I had a lot of beer. This is the only photo I remembered to take
> 
> View attachment 120247



Celt make some excellent beers


----------



## nickyboy (28 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 120281
> 
> 
> Same again



is this becoming the "Carrot Thread"?


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> is this becoming the "Carrot Thread"?


Glad you noticed my post was in homage to 3Bm


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Feb 2016)

Mossy goes off piste with a St Bernadus Tripel


----------



## Crackle (28 Feb 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 120311
> 
> 
> Mossy goes off pissed with a St Bernadus Tripel



Again: Spelling corrected.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Feb 2016)

Crackle said:


> Again: Spelling corrected.


I'll set em up

You knock em down


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Feb 2016)

User13710 said:


> Isn't that what you do with beer though, tip it in your face?


I try to be slightly more precise and aim for my mouth rather than the general direction of my face; I don't always succeed, I'll grant you that.


----------



## theclaud (28 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> is this becoming the "Carrot Thread"?


Regardless of the carrot factor, I'm sadly unable to Like Mossy's post because some bastard has tipped sweetcorn all over his roast dinner.


----------



## theclaud (28 Feb 2016)

Crackle said:


> Pleased to see carrots in the picture, very sensible.


Cut up in discs, though. Deeply uncool.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Feb 2016)

@Crackle's picture of "bagged carrots in front bread bin" is my all-time favourite (in focus*) pic on CC. The composition is outstanding.


* not that it has much competition in that regard on this thread.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> Cut up in discs, though. Deeply uncool.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Feb 2016)

Lovely photo of your food-a-rama, Mossy. Now, if only your Yorkshire delight was filled with beer, you really would be pudding on the style. As it stands, you're out to lunch.


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2016)

I shared these with another, in case anyone should think me a písshead.
All good regulars. The Kernel pale and the Brewdog Libertine are special. The Wiper&True was 2.5% Eek! What a waste of money.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> [/ATTACH]
> View attachment 120333


That must be the poorest carrot pic I've seen


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Feb 2016)

User13710 said:


> There's a sexy carrot pic over in Pathetically Amusing Food.


Not sure I should be viewing "sexy carrots" on the Sabbath. I'll maybe pass. Mind you That's Life was on on a Sunday, so if it's ok for them...


----------



## subaqua (28 Feb 2016)

theclaud said:


> Regardless of the carrot factor, I'm sadly unable to Like Mossy's post because some bastard has tipped sweetcorn all over his roast dinner.


I like you more and more with each post you make on this thread ! 

sweetcorn is feckin orrible


----------



## martint235 (28 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> I have really gone off I&G. Just too "in your face" for me.


Turned out next door had run out of it anyway. Got myself 4 bottles of Batemans Victory Ale instead.


----------



## srw (29 Feb 2016)

Mrs W fancied a meal out so we went to our only easily walkable pub. It's a Chef&Brewer outfit which used to have a reasonable range of guest beers.

Last night it had Landlord (off), "Boot and Slipper bitter" (a rebadging of some generic, paltable but dull Greene King bitter or other, which ran out by 8pm) and GK IPA.

They've got a list of "craft beer" in 330ml bottles (pah) which is heavy on overhoppy pale ale.

Still, the food was surprisingly edible.


----------



## theclaud (29 Feb 2016)

srw said:


> Mrs W fancied a meal out so we went to our only easily walkable pub. It's a Chef&Brewer outfit which used to have a reasonable range of guest beers.
> 
> Last night it had Landlord (off), "Boot and Slipper bitter" (a rebadging of some generic, paltable but dull Greene King bitter or other, which ran out by 8pm) and GK IPA.
> 
> ...



Well thank God for that, at least. For a minute I thought it was all bad news.


----------



## martint235 (29 Feb 2016)

I should take more photos but this evening is a Marstons evening. Old Empire Pale Ale followed by Strong Pale Ale (one of my favourites)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Mar 2016)

Brewdog sharing their recipes is challenging the dynamics of capitalism and at the vanguard of post-capitalism, it's also a bit of a publicity stunt to raise their profile in light of a £25m crowd-fund, well if you look at their website it's hardly all BUY OUR SHARES! However this is The Grauniad so a bit of an anti-capitalist spin is expected I guess. Anyway if you haven't downloaded the recipes I recommend it, not that I'll be making any but it's a nice piece of work.

http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...volution-is-at-the-vanguard-of-postcapitalism

https://www.brewdog.com/diydog


----------



## Aperitif (1 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> BrewDog have just put the recipes for all of their beers online..
> 
> https://www.brewdog.com/diydog
> 
> A pretty cool resource.


 Agreed. Yes, the venerable DP offered us the link 'a while back' and, agreed, it made interesting reading. I know you were only reading the Grau to see how the other 284ml live, Ed.


----------



## User169 (1 Mar 2016)

Recipe #51. 20L batch, 7kg grain bill for an OG of 1156. Way to go Brewdog - 170% efficiency!


----------



## Aperitif (1 Mar 2016)

Recipe #33 has a fascination for me. Must have been the Arctic Rolls my Mum kept giving me in 'formative years'.


----------



## User169 (1 Mar 2016)

Nice festival if anyone fancies a trip to Belgium with a line up of just about all of the top English craft brewers. I think it's a bank holiday weekend.


----------



## Spartak (1 Mar 2016)

Very nice wheat beer on offer at Waitrose - served in my favourite glass.


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> Nice festival if anyone fancies a trip to Belgium with a line up of just about all of the top English craft brewers. I think it's a bank holiday weekend.
> 
> View attachment 120499


When is Newcastle's coal festival again...?


----------



## srw (1 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> Nice festival if anyone fancies a trip to Belgium with a line up of just about all of the top English craft brewers. I think it's a bank holiday weekend.
> 
> View attachment 120499


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/f...ril-30-brussels-to-ostend.192252/post-4178448



@rvw - you can look at the email time. I _promise _I didn't know about the beer festival.


----------



## srw (1 Mar 2016)

User said:


> And besides it will all be really hoppy.


True. @theclaud - sounds right up your street, and I think there's still a place available on the ride. Or indeed any of the other reprobates on the thread.


----------



## Crackle (1 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Brewdog sharing their recipes is challenging the dynamics of capitalism and at the vanguard of post-capitalism, it's also a bit of a publicity stunt to raise their profile in light of a £25m crowd-fund, well if you look at their website it's hardly all BUY OUR SHARES! However this is The Grauniad so a bit of an anti-capitalist spin is expected I guess. Anyway if you haven't downloaded the recipes I recommend it, not that I'll be making any but it's a nice piece of work.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...volution-is-at-the-vanguard-of-postcapitalism
> 
> https://www.brewdog.com/diydog


So many recipes and so many of their beers taste pretty much the same. Admittedly I've only tried about 5, all nice mind but not so distinct from each other.


----------



## martint235 (1 Mar 2016)

Still waiting for my beer from Germany to arrive, it's in the UK now. So I'm contenting myself with Fullers ESB. I noticed in the shop there's a Fullers Golden Ale but 8.5% is a bit much for a school night.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> Still waiting for my beer from Germany to arrive, it's in the UK now. So I'm contenting myself with Fullers ESB. I noticed in the shop there's a Fullers Golden Ale but 8.5% is a bit much for a school night.



Good stuff that one, bit like a barley wine.


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2016)

School night 8.4% beer @martint235 
This is a Belgian beaut and please note the beer glass interface...


----------



## martint235 (1 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Good stuff that one, bit like a barley wine.


It's on my list for Friday


----------



## User169 (1 Mar 2016)

We're all going to die!!

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-germany-beer-idUSKCN0VY222


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Mar 2016)

Bugger, I'm using all my Weihenstephen to clear the paths now.


----------



## Crackle (1 Mar 2016)

That reminds me, I rather fancy an Augustiner Dunkel.


----------



## GM (1 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> We're all going to die!!
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-germany-beer-idUSKCN0VY222



....and I've just bought 23 bottles of the stuff ! (groupon)


----------



## User169 (1 Mar 2016)

thegreenman said:


> ....and I've just bought 23 bottles of the stuff ! (groupon)



I think you need to drink 2000 bottles a day to reach a physiologically significant level, so prolly not much to worry about!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Mar 2016)

thegreenman said:


> ....and I've just bought 23 bottles of the stuff ! (groupon)



You must've already had one, no one buys 23 bottles.


----------



## GM (1 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You must've already had one, no one buys 23 bottles.



A poncey glass was taking the space of the 24th bottle in the crate.


----------



## srw (1 Mar 2016)

srw said:


> True. @theclaud - sounds right up your street, and I think there's still a place available on the ride. Or indeed any of the other reprobates on the thread.


Unfortunately the chief little helper (@mmmmartin) has now put up the "ride full" sign. And I think we'll be staying near Bruges for the Sunday night rather than near Brussels.


----------



## stephec (1 Mar 2016)

thegreenman said:


> A poncey glass was taking the space of the 24th bottle in the crate.


Have you got yours?

I ordered mine five minutes after posting that link and they're still not here.


----------



## GM (1 Mar 2016)

stephec said:


> Have you got yours?
> 
> I ordered mine five minutes after posting that link and they're still not here.



Yeah, I got mine last Friday. #299 What's the Postie brought you today thread.


----------



## martint235 (2 Mar 2016)

stephec said:


> Have you got yours?
> 
> I ordered mine five minutes after posting that link and they're still not here.


I'm still waiting for mine. Hopefully they'll arrive today but they only arrived in the UK on Monday.


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Mar 2016)

Well

Quiz night last night and due to a misjudged victory the spoils (always a selection of the world's most frightfully hipster brews) went to Team Mossy. I usually decline my share because as ne fewl kno, beer is to be had in a pub, from a cask, in pints and with a head. on this occasion, though, I was taken by the packaging and took one home and opened it just now. It's a craft can. "Hops+hops+hops" it's says on the tin and the drawing is funky. It's 8.5% ABV.

Wondering how one drinks beer at home I selected a wine glass (that's what they do innit) and decided the best bet was to wrap up warm with Libby (Purves; midweek, R4) and take it to bed.

It's cloudy. It's sulphurous. It's not very nice.

One way or another it was going to end up down the loo; I just cut out the middle man.

Nice can.






(*Can of beer on Tallboy, by Mossy)
*


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Mar 2016)

Hmmm 'comedy' cufflinks, forgivable providing there's no matching tie...


----------



## nickyboy (3 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hmmm 'comedy' cufflinks, forgivable providing there's no matching tie...



or *shudder*......socks


----------



## rich p (3 Mar 2016)

Funnily enough Mossy, I found myself in the Brighton Beer Dispensary last night, where you and I had burger and chips and beer.
It was quiz night there too and we finished in a position of mid-table mediocrity - inevitably let down by our lack of modern music knowledge. Our plasticine model of Leo DiCaprio and Kate on the prow, hitting an iceberg, curiously failed to garner any points, sadly.
Late Knights Free State bitter was bloody brilliant as was the Yeastie Boys Gunnamatta on tap. In fact I fecking love the Yeastie Boys one. The pub also serves 2/3 pint which I drank at the same rate as the others drank pints. Not a bad idea at 6.5% versus 4.5.
Piccie of the Late Knights and I think you'll agree we were robbed on the Titanic fiasco


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> Piccie of the Late Knights and I think you'll agree we were robbed on the Titanic fiasco


Did the judges deduct points for not (I assume) having a further two thirds of the iceberg stuck menacingly to the underside of the table...?


----------



## martint235 (3 Mar 2016)

User said:


> An almost perfect row of shops for Rich.


Needs a crisp shop to achieve perfection. Although I assume the pub sells crisps?


----------



## ianrauk (3 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> Piccie of the Late Knights and I think you'll agree we were robbed on the Titanic fiasco
> View attachment 120639




How could you not have won with that? It must have been a fix.


----------



## rich p (3 Mar 2016)

User13710 said:


> The saddest thing about that is that The Brighton Beer Dispensary (terrible name) used to be a comfortable little pub, but is now one of those bare echo-chambers full of people yelling at each other, in which you can hardly hear yourself think. The beer didn't make up for that for me .


The Prince Arthur was a shíte pub with miserable landlord. It's now a successful buzzing place with a great line in burgers and a wealth of various beers.
Horses for courses clearly.


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> The Prince Arthur was a shíte pub with miserable landlord. It's now a successful buzzing place with a great line in burgers and a wealth of various beers.
> Horses for courses clearly.


Of all the places you took me in Brighton last year, Rich, the Dispensary is the one I remember most and recommend to others.

V. good burgers too

Chacun a son gout


----------



## martint235 (3 Mar 2016)

I think after the next Brighton FNRttC, we should have a pub-cycle around Brighton.


----------



## User169 (3 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Brewdog sharing their recipes is challenging the dynamics of capitalism and at the vanguard of post-capitalism, it's also a bit of a publicity stunt to raise their profile in light of a £25m crowd-fund, well if you look at their website it's hardly all BUY OUR SHARES! However this is The Grauniad so a bit of an anti-capitalist spin is expected I guess. Anyway if you haven't downloaded the recipes I recommend it, not that I'll be making any but it's a nice piece of work.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...volution-is-at-the-vanguard-of-postcapitalism
> 
> https://www.brewdog.com/diydog



Cocoa Psycho coming up!

Saw this on a homebrew forum today:

_"So I was at ShuffleDog in Leeds on Friday night and we asked someone who I assumed was a bartender hanging around if he would show us how to play shuffleboard. He refereed our game for about half an hour or so and I only just realised today that it was Martin Dickie, one of the founding members of Brewdog!"_


----------



## User169 (3 Mar 2016)

_Lets go, lets sit, politics go so good with beer, and while we're at it baby, why don't you tell me one of your biggest fears?





_


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> Lets go, lets sit, politics go so good with beer, and while we're at it baby, why don't you tell me one of your biggest fears


What are you listening to today thread...

...thattaway --------------->>>


----------



## subaqua (3 Mar 2016)

User said:


> Fecking pixies




there is a irony there !


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Mar 2016)

ianrauk said:


> How could you not have won with that? It must have been a fix.


To be fair, if they re-enter it in the best "legless stegosaurus with a funny tail having a poo" sculpture contest, they're a shoo-in.


----------



## stephec (3 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> I'm still waiting for mine. Hopefully they'll arrive today but they only arrived in the UK on Monday.


Come to daddy, look what Parcelforce have delivered.


----------



## subaqua (3 Mar 2016)

there seems to be an empty space . has postman plod been at your delivery


----------



## martint235 (3 Mar 2016)

stephec said:


> Come to daddy, look what Parcelforce have delivered.
> 
> View attachment 120666


Mine was a failed delivery yesterday. Now due tomorrow


----------



## nickyboy (3 Mar 2016)

stephec said:


> Come to daddy, look what Parcelforce have delivered.
> 
> View attachment 120666



It appears to be a game of solitaire for the discerning drinker


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> _Lets go, lets sit, politics go so good with beer, and while we're at it baby, why don't you tell me one of your biggest fears?
> 
> View attachment 120658
> _



Awesome beardage!


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Awesome beardage!
> 
> View attachment 120674


I bet they like sour cloudy beer


----------



## srw (3 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I bet they like sour cloudy beer


Or pretend to...


----------



## martint235 (3 Mar 2016)

Fuller's Golden Ale at 8.5% for this evening's entertainment


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Mar 2016)

This is Titanic Plum Porter





Dark, creamy, vanilla & fruity.

Like a Chewit

I might need another half gallon or so to refine my tasting notes but so far; very nice


----------



## Aperitif (3 Mar 2016)

You got titanic plums then, Mossy? Must be all those extra yorkshire puds of a Sunday lunchtime! One of the punters at the bar looks legless already, and is that your Little Lord Fauntleroy / Jeeves mate opposite, or another rock 'n roller?


----------



## User169 (3 Mar 2016)

Trappist d'Italia. 

The Tre Fontane Abbey in Rome has recently begun knocking out this Tripel flavored with eucalyptus. It's a bog standard Belgian Tripel, with the eucalyptus adding a slight cough medicine flavour. 

I just need to try the Spencer from Maassssaaccchhussetts from that Trumpishland to complete the Trappist tasting. 

[not my piccie]


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Mar 2016)

Aperitif said:


> You got titanic plums then, Mossy? Must be all those extra yorkshire puds of a Sunday lunchtime! One of the punters at the bar looks legless already, and is that your Little Lord Fauntleroy / Jeeves mate opposite, or another rock 'n roller?


Well spotted (or striped). That is Stu Pot of PG Woodlouse


----------



## User169 (3 Mar 2016)

User said:


> Beer for koalas.



Bizarre isn't it? No idea why Roman monks might want to brew with an Antipodean soporific.


----------



## martint235 (3 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> Fuller's Golden Ale at 8.5% for this evening's entertainment


Ok ma bad. It's actually called Golden Pride. But that's it, I've found my favourite beer. Yummy


----------



## User169 (3 Mar 2016)

User said:


> Boredom?



AJST....?


----------



## srw (3 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> This is Titanic Plum Porter
> 
> View attachment 120680
> 
> ...


It's gorgeous.


----------



## martint235 (3 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> Ok ma bad. It's actually called Golden Pride. But that's it, I've found my favourite beer. Yummy


Ok I can safely say that even for me, 4 bottles is enough.

Tomorrow we're back to 5% wheat beer courtesy of my delivery. Which will arrive.


----------



## rich p (3 Mar 2016)

.


User said:


> An almost perfect row of shops for Rich.


I actually fitted out that sex shop about 10 years ago.
An enjoyable job with some lasting funny stories. Slightly embarrassing when my doctor walked in, saw me and walked straight out again. Maybe he was a locum at the de VD clinic...


----------



## Crackle (3 Mar 2016)

I was abandoned tonight, so got a warming beer and the dog picked himself a pizza.






He said it was a bit shoot.

Beer was nice


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2016)

Siren, Dinner for 10. Who thinks up these names?
Nicely floral pale ale in the Prince George with a vegetarian meal! Would have been improved by some chorizo, but then again, what vegetarian meal wouldn't be?

Back to the usual quality snap...


----------



## martint235 (4 Mar 2016)

stephec said:


> Come to daddy, look what Parcelforce have delivered.
> 
> View attachment 120666


Mine has apparently been broken by the useless feckers at Parcel Force so no beer for me.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> Mine has apparently been broken by the useless feckers at Parcel Force so no beer for me.


So, when they say "broken" do they mean "drunk"?


----------



## martint235 (4 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> So, when they say "broken" do they mean "drunk"?


God knows but Parcel Force have proved themselves to be sh*te once again. The delivery failed on Weds so rebooked it for today. Happily waited in all day and it was only when I thought "I'll check the website" that I found out that not only had the package been damaged but that I'd actually been told the package had been damaged and told to collect it from the depot. Lying feckers!!!


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> Siren, Dinner for 10. Who thinks up these names?
> Nicely floral pale ale in the Prince George with a vegetarian meal! Would have been improved by some chorizo, but then again, what vegetarian meal wouldn't be?
> 
> Back to the usual quality snap...
> View attachment 120756


I like how you've not only focused on the Corona ice bucket, but also lit it in fierce contrast to its crepuscular surroundings.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Mar 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> I like how you've not only focused on the Corona ice bucket, but also lit it in fierce contrast to its crepuscular surroundings.
> 
> View attachment 120761


Nice word!
"MossCrepuscular"...rolls off the tongue (and out of the pub door... )
TGIF


----------



## Aperitif (4 Mar 2016)

Here's a T GIF ...Homage a Jean de Singe


----------



## martint235 (4 Mar 2016)

To console myself following the failure of my German beer delivery


----------



## Aperitif (4 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> To console myself following the failure of my German beer delivery
> 
> View attachment 120768


Great photo - you'll go far!


----------



## User169 (4 Mar 2016)

New one from DeMo. "Knippen en Scheren" - cut and shave - a double IPA. Quite sweet as all DeMo brews and a bit flowery at first, but a really enyoying it. A nice malt background and Citra/mosaic dry hopping. 9.5%, so quite stiff for a weekend opener.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Mar 2016)

Here's a sneak preview of the latest offering from De Vreemdeling... "Tastes of walls" I scream.


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Great photo - you'll go far!


I'm envious!


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Mar 2016)

This is a keeper!

Malt, hops, lime and peach.

Wetherspoons Festival time


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> I'm envious!


I'm MossCrespuscular 

Nice to meet you


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I'm MossCrespuscular
> 
> Nice to meet you


I always thought there was something of the evening about you!


----------



## Crackle (4 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> To console myself following the failure of my German beer delivery
> 
> View attachment 120768


Brilliant! That's how it would look if you'd already drunk it all. A prophetically uncanny picture.


----------



## srw (4 Mar 2016)

Choices, choices.


----------



## martint235 (4 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> Brilliant! That's how it would look if you'd already drunk it all. A prophetically uncanny picture.


That's how it'd look if I just drank the 4 Golden Pride. I've moved on to the Double Chocolate now


----------



## User169 (4 Mar 2016)

srw said:


> View attachment 120776
> 
> 
> Choices, choices.



Interested to hear what the Argy Bargy and Seven are like. Not entirely convinced by the idea of a black barley wine though.


----------



## nickyboy (4 Mar 2016)

srw said:


> View attachment 120776
> 
> 
> Choices, choices.



A pint of Martini Rosso with a splash of Baileys sounds proper tasty


----------



## srw (4 Mar 2016)

srw said:


> View attachment 120776
> 
> 
> Choices, choices.


The Kernel was a bit _meh_. Not properly integrated - a rather strange hybrid of Guinness with some fairly restrained floral hops.

The Seven "double brown stout" (7%, Orbit brewery of London) is delicious. Not sure why it's "double brown", but there you go. The bottle says "complex chocolate notes give way to a fervently bitter finish. Stoic yet sophisticated." and for once the taste lives up to the blurb - or at least its first sentence. And I can't describe what it tastes like better than the bottle, so I won't bother.

The other two beers are cellaring in the fridge, and I'll see whether I get onto either today.


----------



## srw (4 Mar 2016)

Well. "Bold as brass black barley wine, brewed with English and German malts and American and New Zealand hops"

"Whenever we get together with Steel City, something pretty daft usually happens. On this occasion, with Hopcraft also on board, we tried to rein it in a little and not go too mad with the hops. Instead we opted for as much malt as we could possibly get into a 10 barrel brew. Then threw in some Carafa Special III malt and a large amount of hops for good measure. The resulting black barley wine is a boozy combination of rich malts, dark fruits and New World hops".

It's 10.4% and opaque. It tastes a bit like molasses up front but has an enormously long and very bitter end. This is going to make it sound revolting, but it's a bit like the singed bits from a Christmas cake that has been left in the oven too long.

Very chewy, very complex, and really rather good. And as it's warming up from it's "cellared" temperature in the glass, the alcohol sweetness is coming through more and more.


----------



## srw (4 Mar 2016)

Incidentally, I don't know whether there's a special supplier, but both Seven and Argy Bargy have labels made with very unusual high-friction non-slip paper. It's almost as if they're designed not to slip out of the hand when you're drinking from the bottle - which is illogical as they're both bottle-conditioned.


----------



## srw (4 Mar 2016)

Oh, and you can add malt loaf to the description of that black barley wine. Proper cyclist's beer.

I'm now looking at the clock, considering the empty driveway and the text I got from @rvw saying that she'd popped into the pub for one small drink after her rehearsal, and wondering whether she will make it home before I stir myself into the kitchen to open the first tin of beer I've bought for an absolute age.


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2016)

srw said:


> View attachment 120776
> 
> 
> Choices, choices.


What's the verdict on the worktop @Aperitif


----------



## Crackle (4 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> What's the verdict on the worktop @Aperitif


Marbellous.


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2016)

No pics, so I can sense your disappointment, but 2 Duvel, a Brewdog Vagabond, Brewdog Punk and a Yeastie Boy Gunnamatta. I'll sleep the sleep of an innocent.


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> Marbellous.


Ouch!


----------



## srw (4 Mar 2016)

The beer won. For something called "Smog Rocket" it's remarkably subtle. The last smokey beer I had (from DP's favourite brewery, DeMo) was a bonfire monster. This is a sitting-room hearth sometime in May, with the last hints of February's wood fire persisting in the background. And I don't think that's because I've blasted my palate with black barley wine.

The website says:


> Inspired by London’s Industrial Revolution when Smog filled the air and the Porter was the beer of the people. An original home brew recipe using 9 different malts including a good chunk of smoked ‘Rauchmaltz’ from Bamberg, Germany. Big flavour hits of molasses, raisins and caramel are cut with the resinous US hop Chinook. Smokey aromas fly, reminiscent of the smoke stacks of industrial London.
> 
> *Style*
> Smoked Porter
> ...



Actually, it's really rather good as a nightcap. There is, I'm afraid, a hint of tinny flavour, particularly in the froth (it produces a Crackle-worth head). It's not desperately challenging, but the smokey flavour is a bit like a peaty Islay scotch. And drinking it feels a bit like drinking a can of low-cal sugar-free Waitrose Ginger Beer after the gorgeousness of the others.

So, if I benchmark Seven as a very appropriate 7/10, I think Argy Bargy deserves 8/10, Smog Rocket 5/10 and Kernel India wotsit 3/10.


----------



## martint235 (4 Mar 2016)

nickyboy said:


> A pint of Martini Rosso with a splash of Baileys sounds proper tasty


That takes me back to my Uni days...


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Mar 2016)

I am unable to like any of @srw 's posts because some bastard appears to have bunged some wine, vermouth and cream based alcopop all over the photo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Mar 2016)

I am only still viewing this thread to monitor 'Spoons prices. £2.39.

<Mary Poppins>
"Feed the Mossy £2.39 a pint, £2,39 a pint"


----------



## CaadX (4 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I am unable to like any of @srw 's posts because some bastard appears to have bunged some wine, vermouth and cream based alcopop all over the photo


Has weatherspoons sorted out that rouundabout down at the trafford centre yet ?


----------



## theclaud (5 Mar 2016)

srw said:


> There is, I'm afraid, a hint of tinny flavour


You couldn't possibly be _imagining _that, I suppose?


----------



## srw (5 Mar 2016)

theclaud said:


> You couldn't possibly be _imagining _that, I suppose?


Now you mention it, it might have been a gustatory hallucination, or it might have been the tinny flavour of a mass-produced beer.

We need a blind tasting.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Mar 2016)

Thunderbridge Stout


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Mar 2016)

CaadX said:


> Has weatherspoons sorted out that rouundabout down at the trafford centre yet ?



You mean the first roundabout in Britain?


----------



## User482 (5 Mar 2016)

srw said:


> This is a sitting-room hearth sometime in May, with the last hints of February's wood fire persisting in the background.


Filed for future reference.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Mar 2016)

And now at The Riverhead Brewery Tap drinking an in house-brewed beer whose name escapes me




They said it was wheat beer

It isn't


----------



## srw (5 Mar 2016)

User482 said:


> Filed for future reference.


A passable metaphor is always worth plagiarising.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Mar 2016)

Prawns, crayfish and brown beer.

Life is complete

This is March Haigh from the same Brewery tap (an offshoot of the most excellent Ossett Brewery)

The beer is treacle and spice and all things nice.

Steak to follow. Stay tuned


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Mar 2016)

More beer






.. Oh, and some more food


----------



## i hate hills (5 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> More beer
> 
> View attachment 120842
> 
> ...


That does look GOOD


----------



## User482 (5 Mar 2016)

srw said:


> A passable metaphor is always worth plagiarising.


If I see one, I'll let you know.


----------



## User169 (5 Mar 2016)

Got an oatmeal stout on the go. I'm going to split it, so half will be au naturel and other will be flavoured with coffee, cocoa nibs and dried cranberries.


----------



## i hate hills (5 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> Got an oatmeal stout on the go. I'm going to split it, so half will be au naturel and other will be flavoured with coffee, cocoa nibs and dried cranberries.
> 
> View attachment 120851


Sounds like real stick to your ribs stuff.......nice.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Mar 2016)

Jenga chips alert, at least it's on a plate. Anyway stirling work Mossad.

I might have a beer later, had beer/wine/champers/whiskey last night, feel a bit tender today.


----------



## srw (5 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> More beer
> 
> View attachment 120842
> 
> ...


Just "beer"?


----------



## User169 (5 Mar 2016)

i hate hills said:


> Sounds like real stick to your ribs stuff.......nice.



I was shooting for something about 5%, but I think it will be nearer 6. First time I've brewed with oats. They have a high lipid content, so are supposed to add a "silky mouth feel" - you'll need to ask @rich p what that means!


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Mar 2016)

Riggwelter (Black Sheep, 5.7% abv)




I was sure that I had reviewed this, and so just took a sort of "insurance picture" against the recycling. 

In any case, this is an English strong ale, although its abv pales rather against some of its modern competition. The taste is a pleasant mixture of toffee-is caramel richness, smoky/coffee, a bit of lighter fruitiness, and some bitter, almost sourness that's accentuated by the carbonation and lingers more than the other flavours into the aftertaste.

One for sipping contemplatively on a cold evening by a warm fire. 

Mrs M says "Very nice."


----------



## rich p (5 Mar 2016)

IU've


DP said:


> I was shooting for something about 5%, but I think it will be nearer 6. First time I've brewed with oats. They have a high lipid content, so are supposed to add a "silky mouth feel" - you'll need to ask @rich p what that means!



I'm an expert on 'foul mouth feel' but 3BM may be of assistance


----------



## rich p (5 Mar 2016)

I'm babysitting tonight so I thought it prudent to start off on a 3.1% Kernel Table.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> I'm babysitting tonight so I thought it prudent to start off on a 3.1% Kernel Table.
> 
> View attachment 120879



Babysitter on the lash, I'm calling the cops.


----------



## rich p (5 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Babysitter on the lash, I'm calling the cops.


I was under the impression that breast milk had a higher percentage than 3.1?


----------



## srw (5 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> I'm babysitting tonight so I thought it prudent to start off on a 3.1% Kernel Table.
> 
> View attachment 120879


And what did you have while you were feeding that to the little one?


----------



## theclaud (6 Mar 2016)

Oops. I only intended to buy two. The pre-dinner sharpener will have to be the Lupulin Fiasco South Pacific Saison. The shelf-edge description for the Gulden Draak has earned it pudding status:

_A rich, tart, fruity, prune palate, fluffy gooseberry and custard on a herbal finish._​
Not sure what 'fluffy' means, beerwise. Perhaps JtM can advise?


----------



## rich p (6 Mar 2016)

theclaud said:


> A rich tart


No comment....


----------



## srw (6 Mar 2016)

theclaud said:


> Oops. I only intended to buy two.




It sounds as if the beer thread needs its own support group dedicated to helping us achieve our intentions of "only buying two."

That was my intention on Friday, too.


----------



## rich p (6 Mar 2016)

Nogne Saison - a nice beer but a bit more subtle than I remembered. I don't think that's a criticism!


----------



## srw (7 Mar 2016)

User said:


> Are you two mad? If you only buy two, you only have two.


...and the following morning is a little more productive.


----------



## theclaud (7 Mar 2016)

User said:


> Are you two mad? If you only buy two, you only have two.


This is a perfect echo of my thought process once I got to the beer shop.


----------



## John the Monkey (7 Mar 2016)

theclaud said:


> Not sure what 'fluffy' means, beerwise. Perhaps JtM can advise?


A search for "fluffy gooseberry" brings up lots of references to sponge cakes - I reckon there's some malty business going on in amongst all that fruit and hop business. I will have to buy a bottle to confirm that, though...


----------



## theclaud (7 Mar 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> A search for "fluffy gooseberry" brings up lots of references to sponge cakes - I reckon there's some malty business going on in amongst all that fruit and hop business. I will have to buy a bottle to confirm that, though...


I ended up not drinking the pudding beer last night, on account of dinner being such a mahoosive quantity of stew and mash that consuming anything of any substance after it was impossible. It won't survive another night.


----------



## Crackle (7 Mar 2016)

Is that whipped cream?


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Mar 2016)

Peculiar for peculiar's sake. It's like cinnamon buns. Not unpleasant; I'm glad I tried it. Won't bother again.






@rich p the Stereophonics are a popular popular beat combo

@Marmion the actual price is £2.15 today on account of it being alky-Monday


----------



## John the Monkey (7 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 121015
> 
> Peculiar for peculiar's sake. It's like cinnamon buns. Not unpleasant; I'm glad I tried it. Won't bother again.
> 
> ...


This is pretty much the only thing I know about the Stereophonics.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22tGAKMIn4o


Also, I wonder if any bands would put their name to a mild? Dubstep superstar Bassnectar, perhaps (Skrillex being more of a Best Bitter sort of a chap).


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> @Marmion the actual price is £2.15 today on account of it being alky-Monday



The pub round the corner from my have an alky-Monday thing going on as well; no price reductions just a whole load of alkies meeting up on a Monday afternoon and thereafter deciding to leave just as the traffic in the village gets to it's busiest. You can see the motorists punching the air once the realise they have managed to negotiate passed them for yet another week.


----------



## martint235 (7 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 121015
> 
> Peculiar for peculiar's sake. It's like cinnamon buns. Not unpleasant; I'm glad I tried it. Won't bother again.
> 
> ...


£2.09 in my Wetherspoons. And I bet I have a lower class of alkys than you.

This evening is a couple of Old Empire IPAs, a couple of Owd Rodger, a couple of King Goblin and rounded off with my new favourite a couple of Golden Pride.


----------



## theclaud (7 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> @rich p the Stereophonics are a popular popular beat combo


Yebbut what was their beer like? I passed it over for an undistinguished IPA on Saturday and might need to agonize retrospectively over the decision.


----------



## srw (7 Mar 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Also, I wonder if any bands would put their name to a mild?


Henry Mancini? André Rieu? 

No they're biére d'Alsace - inoffensive in small quantities but mass-produced. It has to be something tasteful but not that challenging. Perhaps Marriner and the ASMF in the 1990s doing Mozart?


----------



## User169 (8 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 121015
> 
> Peculiar for peculiar's sake. It's like cinnamon buns. Not unpleasant; I'm glad I tried it. Won't bother again.



I saw a "peppercorn and sumac" saison last weeked.


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> £2.09 in my Wetherspoons. And I bet I have a lower class of alkys than you.
> 
> This evening is a couple of Old Empire IPAs, a couple of Owd Rodger, a couple of King Goblin and rounded off with my new favourite a couple of Golden Pride.


I could be wrong but I make that 8?


----------



## martint235 (8 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> I could be wrong but I make that 8?


Yup. It was indeed 8. Just replenished them with 4 King Goblin and 4 Young's Double Chocolate. Stopped off at the local Spoons for a couple of Iron Maiden Trooper 666


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Mar 2016)

theclaud said:


> Yebbut what was their beer like? I passed it over for an undistinguished IPA on Saturday and might need to agonize retrospectively over the decision.


Eminently forgettable

Nowt spesh


----------



## theclaud (8 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Eminently forgettable
> 
> Nowt spesh


Agony over. Thx.


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> And I bet I have a lower class of alkys than you.


well...

...my being there does raise the tone somewhat


----------



## User169 (8 Mar 2016)

London inbound

edit:airport beer


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Mar 2016)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-35752316


DP said:


> London inbound
> 
> edit:airport beer
> 
> View attachment 121071


Headless! What will @Crackle say?

This is Brewsmith Admiral Porter





Dark and toasty, lacking body and just 4% ABV

nice enough amongst an indifferent bunch: Sin Bin (a best bitter that I don't fancy), Bright side The Beast (my least favourite Bright side brew) and Piston Broke are the others to get me through quiz night

Edit: Sin Bin is quite nice


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Mar 2016)

srw said:


> It sounds as if the beer thread needs its own support group dedicated to helping us achieve our intentions of "only buying two."
> 
> That was my intention on Friday, too.


Two cases?


----------



## theclaud (8 Mar 2016)

Magic Rock High Wire Grapefruit PA. And other health foods.


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Mar 2016)

Magic Rock-one of my favourite breweries of 2015!But then they are from God's own country....


----------



## stephec (8 Mar 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> Magic Rock-one of my favourite breweries of 2015!But then they are from God's own country....


Salford?


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> Magic Rock-one of my favourite breweries of 2015!But then they are from God's own country....


Israel?


----------



## nickyboy (9 Mar 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> This is pretty much the only thing I know about the Stereophonics.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22tGAKMIn4o
> ...




I had a chat with Nickyboy Jnr and he reckons ASAP Rocky could well be a dark mild kind of guy. He is "keeping it real" whatever that means


----------



## srw (9 Mar 2016)

theclaud said:


> Magic Rock High Wire Grapefruit PA. And other health foods.
> 
> View attachment 121082


Oats, nuts, grapefruit - breakfast?


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Mar 2016)

stephec said:


> Salford?


Yorkshire, obvs.!


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Mar 2016)

theclaud said:


> Magic Rock High Wire Grapefruit PA. And other health foods.
> 
> View attachment 121082



I just Googled Walnut Butter and felt an immediate compulsion to tweet @HighgateMums


----------



## martint235 (9 Mar 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> Yorkshire, obvs.!


You know Yorkshire is very close to perfection don't you? Yup it's just across a border from Lancashire!


----------



## theclaud (9 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I just Googled Walnut Butter



Extrapolating from peanut butter was a leap too far?


----------



## nickyboy (9 Mar 2016)

theclaud said:


> Extrapolating from peanut butter was a leap too far?



Sunpat Crunchy is the food of the gods, forget that Ambrosia custard rubbish


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Mar 2016)

If I'd known it was mild before I decided I liked it, I wouldn't


----------



## User169 (10 Mar 2016)

Kernel dry stout. Loads of flavour.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Mar 2016)

Met up with DP for a couple of early evening sharpeners yesterday, I can remember (or maybe not) Castle Rock Midnight Owl and Taylor Walker 1730, there were also a couple of London brewery pale ales. Anyway, we drank beer and talked about beer. Cool eh!?


----------



## srw (10 Mar 2016)

Is that the North end of the City somewhere? It's bugging me because it looks very familiar.


----------



## smutchin (10 Mar 2016)

Popped into the Bottle Shop earlier and was enticed into purchasing some of the new stock they've just got in from the US of A...








But first, something from a wee bit closer to home:





In case you can't read the label (somehow I managed to focus on the blender in the background rather than the beer), it's Foundry Man's Gold, brewed less than five miles away at the Foundry Brew Pub. And very pleasant it is too.


----------



## smutchin (10 Mar 2016)

Wow! Grapefruit-tastic! It's like alcoholic Fresca spiked with pine resin...







Ironfire Brewing Co 51/50 - Very much a modern American take on the IPA, made with Simcoe and Eureka hops, and lots of them. I like it a lot.


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Mar 2016)

[QQU"DP, post: 4190728, member: 169"]Kernel dry stout. Loads of flavour.
[/QUOTE]

Errrrmmm...

... You do know this is the crap photos of beer thread don't you?

Edit to delete random additional quote


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> [QQU"DP, post: 4190728, member: 169"]Kernel dry stout. Loads of flavour.



Errrrmmm...

... You do know this is the crap photos of beer thread don't you?

Edit to delete random additional quote[/QUOTE]
Oh

Ffs


----------



## smutchin (10 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> If I'd known it was mild before I decided I liked it, I wouldn't



I got roped into being a judge of Champion Beer at the Kent Beer Festival some years ago. M'self and m'colleague John were put down to do the second round of tasting - the first round had whittled it down from around 30 contenders to something like 12, then we had to whittle it down further to a final 5 or 6 for the last round of judging. I forget the exact numbers but you get the general idea. Importantly, it was a blind tasting so we didn't know what we were drinking.*

Neither m'self nor m'colleague would describe ourselves as mild fans but we unanimously and unequivocally decreed that Millis Mild was easily our favourite, and if we'd had the option, we wouldn't have bothered putting anything else through.

We later found out that it had been summarily dismissed in the final round by a judge so prejudiced against mild that he wasn't even interested in tasting it. (OK, he must have at least tasted it, but having recognised it as a mild, he then wasn't prepared to consider it as a contender.) What a nobber. If I recall correctly, he was a pretty senior figure in Kent CAMRA, which just goes to show all that is wrong with CAMRA. Probably.

Anyway, the moral of the story is give mild a chance - some of them are actually pretty good (says the man who is currently drinking an excessively over-hopped IPA).

*My next favourite in the scoring was Hopdaemon Skrimshander, which I've long considered one of my favourite local beers, so it was quite satisfying to come to that decision in a blind tasting.


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> If I'd known it was mild before I decided I liked it, I wouldn't
> 
> View attachment 121266


a 4.2% mild?????






(Edit: Although every other Williams Bros. product I've tasted suggests that they know exactly what they're doing, so I'm probably the one in the wrong here.)


----------



## subaqua (11 Mar 2016)

Friday Uber IPA @ red lion in Leytonstone . 6.5% and hoppy . @theclaud would love it . Am on 2nd pint now


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Mar 2016)

Hmph...

Crap name for a hop too!


----------



## User169 (11 Mar 2016)

One from my chum's brewery. He's in his early 20s and actually making the stuff himself, rather than using a contract brewer which is what a lot of Dutch "breweries" do. This is a session ale, not unlike BrewDogs Dead Pony Club in principle. I think the artwork is great.


----------



## subaqua (11 Mar 2016)

It's all been drunk ! Am now on a new one - a dark mild


----------



## subaqua (11 Mar 2016)

The irony of me as a Welshman drinking this is not lost. It isn't chocolatey tho


----------



## stephec (11 Mar 2016)

Refreshments at Hannover airport.


----------



## subaqua (11 Mar 2016)

been to tesco . 

ooops


----------



## stephec (11 Mar 2016)

subaqua said:


> been to tesco .
> 
> ooops


Some fine choices there.


----------



## subaqua (11 Mar 2016)

I haven't had the innis and gunn before, but all the others I have and I like the taste of. king goblin is almost on the meh list as its a bit meh . Hobgoblin is nicer as is imperial red. 

my name is subaqua and i am a lush


----------



## Crackle (11 Mar 2016)

Due to the presence of dog biscuits, the dog now gets to the beer shop before me. I found him behind the counter when I got in but I digress and he'd snaffled a dropped chip before he even got there.






I forget who reminded me about Dunkels but twitter alerted me to the presence of a new stock at the beer shop so I investigated. I'd already picked the Spartan before I recalled why I went in. It's a local'ish Southport beer.

That Paulaner Salvator is a dark beer rather than a Dunkel, 8% sweet and caramelly. Absolutely lovely but I couldn't drink more than one at once. Mrs Crackle snaffled a third anyway so it's academic. I'll report back about the others.


----------



## subaqua (11 Mar 2016)

mmm Paulaner is a good brewer. 

have had several good nights drinking dark beers brewed by them


----------



## Crackle (11 Mar 2016)

subaqua said:


> mmm Paulaner is a good brewer.
> 
> have had several good nights drinking dark beers brewed by them


I think I might tackle the Dunkel next.


----------



## srw (11 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> Due to the presence of dog biscuits, the dog now gets to the beer shop before me. I found him behind the counter when I got in but I digress and he'd snaffled a dropped chip before he even got there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's not identical, the _Doppelbock _is very similar to the stuff they sell in Munich at _Starkbierfest_ - "Strong beer festival". It's a bit like _Oktoberfest_ but it happens in April and in cellars rather than tents. Like _Oktoberfest_ there's a lot of dancing on tables to terrible music, and the beer only comes in litre steins.

I seem to remember (vaguely) having two and one of ordinary _Dunkel_. Somehow I found the right bus to get me back to the right hotel.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Mar 2016)

Botanic Pale Ale from IOW, made with Sovereign, Cascade and Admiral hops. Although 7.5% it's not overpowering and doesn't taste over hopped either - decent stuff.






New glass too


----------



## subaqua (11 Mar 2016)

the innis n gunn is nice


----------



## User169 (11 Mar 2016)

BA Russian Imperial Stout from DeMo (11%). A bit too much raw spirit from the barrel aging, but a lovely savoury almost bacon finish. Maybe it needs a couple of years to settle down.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Mar 2016)

Bacon finish


----------



## Aperitif (12 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Bacon finish


I've heard rasher things.


----------



## User482 (12 Mar 2016)

Aperitif said:


> I've heard rasher things.


Is there a cure for these puns?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Mar 2016)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Mar 2016)

Finished off with one of these beauties last night, Guinness with attitude.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Mar 2016)

There appears to be an enormous dandelion clock stuck on your ceiling


----------



## Crackle (12 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> There appears to be an enormous dandelion clock stuck on your ceiling


3BM is actually a Borrower.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Mar 2016)

Lytham brewery, Berry Blonde

Pale and strangely bitter berry flavour, natch


----------



## martint235 (12 Mar 2016)

An Old Empire Ale quite refreshing for watching the rugby


----------



## Haitch (12 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> An Old Empire Ale quite refreshing for watching the rugby
> View attachment 121371



Nice glass!


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Mar 2016)

Track is the brewery, Karamea is the beer.

NZ beer, I like the piney citrus in NZ beer. No idea if Karamea is a hop but if it's not I bet this is cascade.







We're on a roll


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Mar 2016)

OK, we _were _on a roll

I saw Innis and Gunn on the menu and remembered what I said about them up thread so decided to give them another go.






It's lager.

First the durteh bastads bring my food on a tin tray and then they serve me lager.

I am sorry.

It was a momentary lapse.

I'll get rid as quickly as I can


----------



## User169 (12 Mar 2016)

Boring brown beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Mar 2016)

Refreshing beer to herald the start of spring. Weedol finish.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> Boring brown beer.
> 
> View attachment 121391



Fabulous colour.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> An Old Empire Ale quite refreshing for watching the rugby
> View attachment 121371


Got no tables in your place, or are they all too low?


----------



## Aperitif (12 Mar 2016)

OK - a nice taste to cheers England's win. Apparently it got close, but, to no avail for the Welsh wellie wearers. Fitting then, that the choice is 'Shepherd' Neame...a strong, malty concoction with a hint of lamb. Ewe may wonder wry...Probably a good thirst-quenching for warmer temperatures/colder beer but it's alright for now. Bona prix chez Lidl too.
In all, a good day's work for everyone. 
"While Shepherds watched their hops by night... " 




Yes, 3TM - sold out of Telegraphs again!


----------



## rich p (12 Mar 2016)

Island Records Session IPA - nicely hopped, easy glugging.


----------



## theclaud (12 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> Island Records Session IPA - nicely hopped, easy glugging.


If you think anyone believes you took that photo...


----------



## Aperitif (12 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> Island Records Session IPA - nicely hopped, easy glugging.


Great photo - what happened? (No man is an Island - just for the record.)


----------



## theclaud (12 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> Boring brown beer.
> 
> View attachment 121391


Looks kinda nice for a boring beer.


----------



## martint235 (12 Mar 2016)

An evening of Young's Double Chocolate beckons


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Mar 2016)




----------



## srw (12 Mar 2016)

theclaud said:


> Looks kinda nice for a boring beer.


Sadly Delft is too far from Bruges, otherwise I'd offer to pop over and relieve @DP of the boredom while we're over for the FNRttK.


----------



## theclaud (12 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 121407


3BM is the new @rich p.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Mar 2016)

theclaud said:


> 3BM is the new @rich p.



Suave and sophisticated?


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Mar 2016)

Pale Ale (Camden Brewery)

We monkeys were all out and about yesterday, and stopped for a meal at Hanover Street Social, in Liverpool. Beer wise, Punk IPA and Camden Pale were the choices. I had Camden, as I've never had it before; whether it was drawn from a delicious, freely brewed pre-takeover keg, or a sour, locked down post-sellout keg, I know not.

It's not a bad pale on this showing anyway. Mostly resinous, citrussy hops with bready/yeasty finish. Not earth shattering, but nice enough. Given the choice again, I'd probably go for Punk as a "purer" modern IPA - the Camden seems a bit lager-y because of that finish.

Mrs M says: "Very Nice."


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Mar 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Great photo - what happened? (No man is an Island - just for the record.)


I'll tell you what happened.

Google Image Search

That's what happened

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=I...=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#imgrc=qLKw4D2HN9sTDM:


----------



## User169 (13 Mar 2016)

First beer in the garden this year. Lovely and sunny here.


----------



## Crackle (13 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> Due to the presence of dog biscuits, the dog now gets to the beer shop before me. I found him behind the counter when I got in but I digress and he'd snaffled a dropped chip before he even got there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Dunkel was slightly disappointing after the Salvator, not bad though but I prefer a little less sweetness if I was being fussy. The Spartan was very nice lots of dark burnt'ish caramel and coffee type flavours with a slightly bitter finish. Might try their other stuff.


----------



## subaqua (13 Mar 2016)

not a bad beer. , especially for a tesco own creation. Tasted a little like newquay steam beer


----------



## subaqua (13 Mar 2016)

much nicer. my boy didn't like it though. was hoppy but malty at same time. and only a quid for 500ml bottles


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Mar 2016)

Scabbridge Jaip, as good today as it's always been.


----------



## newfhouse (13 Mar 2016)

Croydon Craft Beer Festival this week. Just saying...


----------



## martint235 (13 Mar 2016)

newfhouse said:


> Croydon Craft Beer Festival this week. Just saying...


Will it make staying in Croydon for a moment longer than I have to worthwhile?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Mar 2016)

YSLA


----------



## newfhouse (13 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> Will it make staying in Croydon for a moment longer than I have to worthwhile?







Even Croydon.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Mar 2016)

subaqua said:


> much nicer. my boy didn't like it though. was hoppy but malty at same time. and only a quid for 500ml bottles



I thought the hair stuck to the bottom of the glass was one of mine on the laptop screen. Now I've got a smeary fingerprint to clean off it


----------



## Crackle (13 Mar 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I thought the hair stuck to the bottom of the glass was one of mine on the laptop screen. Now I've got a smeary fingerprint to clean off it


I'm not sure of the provenance of that hair but I've got my suspicions.


----------



## subaqua (13 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> I'm not sure of the provenance of that hair but I've got my suspicions.


 probably from my rather amazing beard which goes proper curly under the jawbone.


----------



## User169 (13 Mar 2016)

Brewdog on beeb2. Feel the cult!


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Mar 2016)

Dark Star Revelation


----------



## User169 (13 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> Brewdog on beeb2. Feel the cult!



Wow. Not a company you'd want to work for, although I'm not entirely supriised. Punk my ass! And where was Martin Dickie?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Mar 2016)

Last of the last year...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> Wow. Not a company you'd want to work for, although I'm not entirely supriised. Punk my ass! And where was Martin Dickie?



I can sympathise, I work for a Scotch firm too.


----------



## martint235 (13 Mar 2016)

Trying to decide whether or not 4 King Goblins is pushing it on a school night. Have to cycle commute in the morning......Oh go on then.


----------



## rich p (13 Mar 2016)

Ringmaster pale ale from Magic Rock on 'draught' from the local offie. Tasty and sufficiently hoppy to cut thru to my cold affected taste buds.
Followed closely by a Hatachino Nest. Not bad but maybe too sweet and fruity - a little like me, I suppose.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I can sympathise, I work for a Scotch firm too.


I dinnae think McDonalds is Scotch - "you want beer with that?"


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> I dinnae think McDonalds is Scotch - "you want beer with that?"



Well someone's got to flip burgers for you nobbers.


----------



## martint235 (14 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> Trying to decide whether or not 4 King Goblins is pushing it on a school night. Have to cycle commute in the morning......Oh go on then.


In hindsight this may have been a mistake.


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> Ringmaster pale ale from Magic Rock on 'draught' from the local offie. Tasty and sufficiently hoppy to cut thru to my cold affected taste buds.
> Followed closely by a Hatachino Nest. Not bad but maybe too sweet and fruity - a little like me, I suppose.
> 
> View attachment 121549
> View attachment 121550


OK...

...even with my black-belt in Google-fu I cannot find these images anywhere but in this thread.

So, @rich p - how did you do it?


----------



## nickyboy (14 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> OK...
> 
> ...even with my black-belt in Google-fu I cannot find these images anywhere but in this thread.
> 
> So, @rich p - how did you do it?



Deffo done by Rich. I recognise those planks in the background that poncey sorts like him insist on eating off


----------



## rich p (14 Mar 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Deffo done by Rich. I recognise those planks in the background that poncey sorts like him insist on eating off


Makes it a bit tricky with the gravy...
...or jus, as we say down here


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> Makes it a bit tricky with the gravy...
> ...or jus, as we say down here


Just as you say down there what?


----------



## martint235 (14 Mar 2016)

User said:


> A ramekin is for life, not just for breakfast.


Is that a kind of dwarf?


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> Is that a kind of dwarf?


----------



## subaqua (14 Mar 2016)

User said:


> A ramekin is for life, not just for beans on your breakfast.



they do have redeeming qualities though , by stopping bean juice molesting a decent breakfast


----------



## User169 (14 Mar 2016)




----------



## srw (14 Mar 2016)

DP said:


>


Earl Grey, DP?


----------



## srw (14 Mar 2016)

User said:


> I wish I had thought of that.


You will, @User, you will.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2016)




----------



## User169 (15 Mar 2016)

Crazy Belgians.

http://www.sport.be/greatbreweriesmarathon/2016/nl/


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> Crazy Belgians.
> 
> http://www.sport.be/greatbreweriesmarathon/2016/nl/



Good Lord!!!

It's all in foreign...


----------



## User169 (15 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Good Lord!!!
> 
> It's all in foreign...



Oops. Here's the proper version.

http://www.sport.be/greatbreweriesmarathon/2016/en/


----------



## Crackle (15 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> Oops. Here's the proper version.
> 
> http://www.sport.be/greatbreweriesmarathon/2016/en/


Class! A piss up in a brewery and a race to each one. You wouldn't get that here, the Camra types would trip on each others beards.


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Mar 2016)

errrm....

...I don't see a taxi option


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Mar 2016)

Crazy Belgies indeed, what are Palm beers like, DP?


----------



## User169 (15 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Crazy Belgies indeed, what are Palm beers like, DP?



Their own flagship "Palm" is an amber ale. OK, but nothingspecial They recently started brewing some more crafty type ales, again OK, but a bit disappointing if you're expecting something super hoppy.

They do, however, own Rodenbach and Boon, who both make very decent sour beers.


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Mar 2016)

Palm is to Belgian beer as John Smiths Smooth is to British beer imho


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Mar 2016)

Sourced Marked raid...


----------



## rich p (15 Mar 2016)

As it's a school night and I'll be grafting as hard as usual tomorrow...
Added aub. @Crackle


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Mar 2016)

The aubergine.

A fruit whose beauty promises so much only to lead to bitter disappointment by the revelation that it has absolutely no gastronomic value whatsoever.


----------



## srw (15 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> The aubergine.
> 
> A fruit whose beauty promises so much only to lead to bitter disappointment by the revelation that it has absolutely no gastronomic value whatsoever.


Not true. Invest in a bit of time singeing it on a gas burner and it turns into smoky intense gorgeousness.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Mar 2016)

I helped to marshall 2 trail marathons at the weekend, starting/finishing in Leeds, as the 'sweeper'/'lantern rouge'

Cath, the organiser, gave me a goodie bag, that contains tins of beer
We've known each other a lot of years (she Nurse trained with my wife, we've been to both of her weddings, she's my daughters God-Mother), so I couldn't refuse to help

I've been tee-total, since before passing my driving test (in March 1983), so my wife drank them, & pronounced them "quite good!" (even though her favourite is 'Old Peculier')

Local beer, from a local brewery (quite an apt supplier, as we passed Kirkstall Abbey on the 'out', & the 'back', along the Canal) 
http://www.northernmonkbrewco.com/beer/eternal


----------



## Crackle (16 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> As it's a school night and I'll be grafting as hard as usual tomorrow...
> Added aub. @Crackle
> View attachment 121731
> View attachment 121732


Tsk.


----------



## User169 (16 Mar 2016)

Smokey bacon beer.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Mar 2016)

Saltaire Triple Chocoholic






Ronseal beer


----------



## Aperitif (16 Mar 2016)

'Bad 'king beer...




Early finish. 
Me, not the beer. Im off to Paris tomorrow morning for sun, sea, sand and...ah bugger - wrong script. I' m off to Paris tomorrow for the rugby, meeting with my old French counterparts of 45 years+ standing. (My, how time flies!) 
As I'll be filling my bottillons with nice red et cetera, I was minded to try a beer before leaving. 
I declare this ale 'Crackleproof'- with a smaller head than George Osborne on a good day. The blurb says' a black ale' and it's very dark with a beautiful tint of rouge. 6% strength which is deceptive because it is smooth, malty/choc/usual burned description and it would be easy to drink a few of these as it tastes 'understrength' - for me. 
First time I have seen this bottle-conditioned sup...and it is quite nice and totally unexpected in the taste. 
Its 18.27 at the moment...only another eighteen minutes to go before an 18.45.


----------



## subaqua (16 Mar 2016)

Guinness XX from a can. Not bad to be honest. Not like Guinness in a pub in Ireland , but nice


----------



## Crackle (16 Mar 2016)

Aperitif said:


> 'Bad 'king beer...
> View attachment 121831
> 
> Early finish.
> ...


Just how many attempts did it take you to get the top off? Looks like you needed a hand in the end.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> Just how many attempts did it take you to get the top off? Looks like you needed a hand in the end.


I punished it for being so plain.


----------



## martint235 (16 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> Smokey bacon beer.
> 
> View attachment 121820


That is probably my all time favourite beer!!!


----------



## Spartak (16 Mar 2016)

£4-05 for a pint of Carling today in Central Bristol


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Mar 2016)

Spartak said:


> £4-05 for a pint of Carling today in Central Bristol


fark me!


----------



## srw (16 Mar 2016)

User said:


> Why?


They saw him coming. Either that or a restaurant or club with pretensions.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Mar 2016)

Mossy


----------



## rich p (17 Mar 2016)

Last night I had a few of pints of Wadworth Dirty Rucker. The name seemed a bit odd but I read that it was brewed originally for the 2015 Rugby World Cup.
Nice ruby colour, malty taste and a good session strength at 3.9% which didn't diminish the flavour.
And I'd have had a clearer head this morning if I hadn't had the nightcap when I got in...


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Mossy
> 
> View attachment 121862








FTFY


----------



## martint235 (17 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> Smokey bacon beer.
> 
> View attachment 121820


I'm now doomed. I am now the proud owner of a BeerHawk account and a case of this will be in my little paws on Saturday.


----------



## Spartak (17 Mar 2016)

Went to the Brewdog pub in Bristol this lunchtime & had a lovely pint of Doodlebug only 2.8% ABV ! Nice light & refreshing ale :-)














Good to see they also brewed a Gluten-free ale 'Vagabond' so I bought a 330ml bottle for me wife who is a Coelaic. 

They also have a cycle club which has a ride this Sunday


----------



## martint235 (17 Mar 2016)

£3.35 for 2.8%?????? Splutter!!!


----------



## Spartak (17 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> £3.35 for 2.8%?????? Splutter!!!



Welcome to Bristol ....


----------



## subaqua (17 Mar 2016)

Spartak said:


> Welcome to Bristol ....



So they know you must be a bit daft then..... 

It's not even that dear in some of the more hoxtony pubs in London.


----------



## Crackle (17 Mar 2016)

Still one of my favourite beers. My only criticism is the variability between bottles. As soon as I opened this one I could tell from the smell it lacked the complexity of a good one. No idea what's going on there and I've drank enough of them to know it's not the variability of my taste buds and nose.


----------



## martint235 (17 Mar 2016)

I have 4 Marston's Strong Pale Ale for this evening. 6.2% of loveliness!! On call so got to take it easy  In fact when I finish being on call next Tuesday, I then have a FNRttC on the Thursday to think about so no proper drinking until Good (very) Friday!!


----------



## rich p (17 Mar 2016)

Lovely bitter, hoppy IPA from the inimitable Burning Sky brewers. Lovely


----------



## Crackle (17 Mar 2016)

2nd one is the same. A very ordinary batch it seems. I may have to give up on it now and find another firm favourite.


----------



## Spartak (17 Mar 2016)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Mar 2016)

Hooky Best, excellent beer, great taste and nice bitter finish. Totes yumtus.


----------



## rich p (17 Mar 2016)

I've also necked a BSky Arise and the saison. The saison is a proper, tolerable sour ale. Some of the ones I've had recently from M&S frinstance are tame in comparison.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Mar 2016)

Hooky Gold, yank hops n shït, nice stuff. TotYumz.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hooky Gold, yank hops n shït, nice stuff. ToYu.
> 
> View attachment 121948


Feck off, you have just taken shite photography to a level beyond anything anyone on this thread thought possible. You are the Vicky Pendleton of the Beer Thread. Red Card. Too much of a mentalist. Attention-seeker.


----------



## rich p (17 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> Feck off, you have just taken shite photography to a level beyond anything anyone on this thread thought possible. You are the Vicky Pendleton of the Beer Thread. Red Card. Too much of a mentalist. Attention-seeker.


It's art, you philistine...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> It's art, you philistine...


Yours is art. I agree. 3fruitloopsmcpendleton is just an arse.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Mar 2016)

Sorry for actually drinking beer...


----------



## John the Monkey (18 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> Their own flagship "Palm" is an amber ale. OK, but nothingspecial They recently started brewing some more crafty type ales, again OK, but a bit disappointing if you're expecting something super hoppy.


I had a really lovely glass of Palm in a little bar in Damme, into which we fled from the persistent rain of that day.

I don't know whether it was kept particularly well there, or the bar staff inadvertently poured me something else, but the bottles of Palm we brought back were an ok-ish lager-y type beer. Gutted.


----------



## User169 (18 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> I've also necked a BSky Arise and the saison. The saison is a proper, tolerable sour ale. Some of the ones I've had recently from M&S frinstance are tame in comparison.
> View attachment 121941



Only had a couple of their brews, but both excellent. They came to DeMo's beer festival last year, but had run out of everything by the time I got there. Sour saison is just my sort of thing.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Sorry for actually drinking beer...



How very dare you, tonight I shall be drinking this delight


----------



## Crackle (18 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> How very dare you, tonight I shall be drinking this delight


Is it on tap?

"Pint of Efes please"
"Efes off"
"No need to be rude, I just wanted a pint"


----------



## rich p (18 Mar 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> I had a really lovely glass of Palm in a little bar in Damme, into which we fled from the persistent rain of that day.
> 
> I don't know whether it was kept particularly well there, or the bar staff inadvertently poured me something else, but the bottles of Palm we brought back were an ok-ish lager-y type beer. Gutted.


Damme indeed!


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hooky Gold, yank hops n shït, nice stuff. TotYumz.
> 
> View attachment 121948


Loving the artistic blur,.....the image at once situates and refuses to situate itself in the interstitial space betwen meaning and non meaning...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Mar 2016)

Beartooth American brown ale, all hops and no malt, which is what I was expecting and to be fair it's pretty decent stuff. Hope the photo is OK for our resident art critic, the ****.


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Beartooth American brown ale, all hops and no malt, which is what I was expecting and to be fair it's pretty decent stuff. Hope the photo is OK for our resident art critic, the ****.
> 
> View attachment 122028


Just the simple bear necessities....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Mar 2016)

Pepsi challenge time, Running Beer brown ale by Howling Hops, it's hoppy too, chock full of Citra, Chinook and Centennial. 4% against the previous 5.3%, not quite so much body and more hoppy, still good though, slightly soapy finish if you know what I mean.






Whippet. Nah bought it.


----------



## User169 (18 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Pepsi challenge time, Running Beer brown ale by Howling Hops, it's hoppy too, chock full of Citra, Chinook and Centennial. 4% against the previous 5.3%, not quite so much body and more hoppy, still good though, slightly soapy finish if you know what I mean.
> 
> View attachment 122029
> 
> ...



Nice glassage!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> Nice glassage!



It's my fave 330ml glass.


----------



## John the Monkey (18 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> Feck off, you have just taken shite photography to a level beyond anything anyone on this thread thought possible. You are the Vicky Pendleton of the Beer Thread. Red Card. Too much of a mentalist. Attention-seeker.


----------



## Steeler (18 Mar 2016)

My favourite from many years ago would be Samuel Smiths Old Brewery bitter.


----------



## User169 (19 Mar 2016)

Thornbridge Eldon. A bourbon oak imp stout. Decent enough RIS, but I don't get so much barrel flavour.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Mar 2016)

Had to keep a fine Brouilly in the queue while I managed this'un... (got given the glass too) 




The beermat is a Leffe 'fruit beer' promo - I forgot to liberate that, and the patron was kind enough to give me a clean glass, so I was distracted. I'll go back this morning and nick it. 
Also had Leffe 'Printemps' as a thirst-quencher...was ok. Apparently it is a popular beer in the remote regions of Russia, as it leaves the locals with a Spring in their Steppes. 
Think I'll have champagne for breakfast and go shopping. Toodle-pip!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Mar 2016)

Forgot about this one and I can't remember what it was like, ok I think.


----------



## vernon (19 Mar 2016)

Having Adobe Illustrator and a laser cutter at my disposal has facilitated the construction of my American blog - beer log.


----------



## vernon (19 Mar 2016)

User said:


> Is that all you drank? Lightweight.



I've got a bin liner full of duplicates.


----------



## vernon (19 Mar 2016)

User said:


> You brought all the duplicates home?



Only half of them.


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> Yours is art. I agree. 3fruitloopsmcpendleton is just an arse.


Nice ar5e though!
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...iTXM&itg=1&usg=__SI3OeWqXMPN4ha2fbop7AlgVWmY=


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Mar 2016)

vernon said:


> Having Adobe Illustrator and a laser cutter at my disposal has facilitated the construction of my American blog - beer log.
> 
> View attachment 122085


Cap-tivating!


----------



## stephec (19 Mar 2016)

Yesterday's fruitful trip to Booths.


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Mar 2016)

Nice selection-you even managed one from God's Own Country [Roosters]!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Mar 2016)

stephec said:


> Yesterday's fruitful trip to Booths.
> 
> View attachment 122012



Old Jock's great stuff.


----------



## stephec (19 Mar 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> Nice selection-you even managed one from God's Own Country [Roosters]!





threebikesmcginty said:


> Old Jock's great stuff.



I'm trying to work my way along the beer aisle at Booths near the BBC at Salford Quays.

It should be a while before I have to start repeating myself.


----------



## martint235 (19 Mar 2016)

Right that's the rugby sorted. Actually it's not, I'm on call so this little lot is for when I get back from Southend on Friday. It's been joined by 4 bottles of Youngs Double Chocolate and two bottles of something called the Green Gecko which is a pale ale. For the rugby I have 4 bottles of Kwak with the associated glass and wooden frame


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Mar 2016)

Lunch time quaffage.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Mar 2016)

I'm in Liverpool. Ship and Mitre just now for burger and beer.

This is Peerless Gold. American hopped nicely bitter and light.









Now, where's my burger


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Mar 2016)

Oh

There it is


----------



## User169 (19 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> Right that's the rugby sorted. Actually it's not, I'm on call so this little lot is for when I get back from Southend on Friday. It's been joined by 4 bottles of Youngs Double Chocolate and two bottles of something called the Green Gecko which is a pale ale. For the rugby I have 4 bottles of Kwak with the associated glass and wooden frame
> View attachment 122120



Had to grab one myself.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Oh
> 
> There it is
> 
> View attachment 122132



Chips in a bucket alert!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Mar 2016)

Hook Norton Twelve Days, strong dark beer, just right for a cold winters day.


----------



## martint235 (19 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hook Norton Twelve Days, strong dark beer, just right for a cold winters day.
> 
> View attachment 122136


5.5% that's not strong, that's a session beer round these parts!!


----------



## nickyboy (19 Mar 2016)

Round to friends for dinner tonight so.popped into Glossop 's fancy bottle shop and made a purchase






Nice to see Dobber back in stock. Supply is somewhat intermittent. Manchester Bitter is really good too


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Mar 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Round to friends for dinner tonight so.popped into Glossop 's fancy bottle shop and made a purchase
> 
> View attachment 122142
> 
> ...



Bit selfish only buying enough for yourself.


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Mar 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Round to friends for dinner tonight so.popped into Glossop 's fancy bottle shop and made a purchase
> 
> View attachment 122142
> 
> ...


Yep, their session "Pint" is really good too.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Mar 2016)

Old Hooky. Working my way through a new set of 60 Elvis albums, going to have to power through some sub-standard mid-60s stuff soon.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Mar 2016)

Timmermans Peach

(Mix it up Mossy, mix it up, in the words of the bar tender)


----------



## nickyboy (19 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Bit selfish only buying enough for yourself.


The other chap is more of a *cough* Peroni Man *cough*


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Timmermans Peach
> 
> (Mix it up Mossy, mix it up, in the words of the bar tender)
> 
> View attachment 122160



I 'liked' that but having now looked it up it's a peach lambic which sounds ****ing disgusting.


----------



## subaqua (19 Mar 2016)

Who ever the lucky one having the Jaipur is. Enjoy. It's a lovely beer


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Mar 2016)

subaqua said:


> Who ever the lucky one having the Jaipur is...


----------



## martint235 (19 Mar 2016)

I decided I didn't have enough beer in the house so just got 4 Leffe and 4 Heineken. Must remember I'm on call


----------



## stephec (19 Mar 2016)

subaqua said:


> Who ever the lucky one having the Jaipur is. Enjoy. It's a lovely beer


I had it last night, what a beauty.


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Mar 2016)

Dunham Gold (Dunham Massey Brewery, 7.2%, Bottle Conditioned).




This is, confusingly, a Belgian style English Ale, with an abv that pokes a toe into DP territory.

The combination of styles is interesting, I assume it's the Belgian element that gives this it's cakey sweetness, and the English element that balances that with an almost sour bitterness. Very tasty, I think. 

Mrs M says: "I like that one!"


----------



## srw (19 Mar 2016)

Black Squirrel dark lager from the Red Squirrel brewing company and shop.

It's lager, but dark and a but sweet. Rather good.

Mrs W says "Thank you for dropping me off. I'll get a cab back, but I'm going to the pub after the show."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Mar 2016)

Totes fuggin yumtus


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Totes fuggin yumtus
> 
> View attachment 122189


Fruity or smokey, tbm? Mrs M likes a porter, I wonder if it's worth us picking up some of this...


----------



## Beebo (19 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> Right that's the rugby sorted. Actually it's not, I'm on call so this little lot is for when I get back from Southend on Friday. It's been joined by 4 bottles of Youngs Double Chocolate and two bottles of something called the Green Gecko which is a pale ale. For the rugby I have 4 bottles of Kwak with the associated glass and wooden frame
> View attachment 122120


I was in Lidl in Welling this afternoon and all the green gecko had gone!
You beat me to it, it is a decent IPA.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Mar 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Mrs M likes a porter...



They seem pleased that Mrs JtM likes them


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> They seem pleased that Mrs JtM likes them
> 
> View attachment 122190


----------



## martint235 (19 Mar 2016)

Beebo said:


> I was in Lidl in Welling this afternoon and all the green gecko had gone!
> You beat me to it, it is a decent IPA.


There was one left when I'd got mine so not me Guv.


----------



## srw (19 Mar 2016)

The Grain Winter Ash ("Rich - Belgian - Candy") is really good. Malty, full-flavoured with being stupidly strong. Although it's odd to say, the candy flavours are quite noticeable - I've had _Marsh Mellow_ from the Oxfordshire brewery in Buckinghamshire (Marsh Gibbon) which has the same sort of flavour.

http://www.grainbrewery.co.uk/ourdrinks/cask.php

I now need to decide whether to broach the final bottle tonight or stay relatively sober...


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Mar 2016)

srw said:


> The Grain Winter Ash ("Rich - Belgian - Candy") is really good. Malty, full-flavoured with being stupidly strong. Although it's odd to say, the candy flavours are quite noticeable - I've had _Marsh Mellow_ from the Oxfordshire brewery in Buckinghamshire (Marsh Gibbon) which has the same sort of flavour.
> 
> http://www.grainbrewery.co.uk/ourdrinks/cask.php
> 
> I now need to decide whether to broach the final bottle tonight or stay relatively sober...




View: https://youtu.be/MBSxAAJ_2SI


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Mar 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Fruity or smokey, tbm? Mrs M likes a porter, I wonder if it's worth us picking up some of this...



It's as portery as porter gets, intense hoppy, roasty stuff, I've seen it described as having citrus notes and all that guff, if you've a chance to pick some up I'd go it.


----------



## srw (19 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> View: https://youtu.be/MBSxAAJ_2SI



Mrs Doyle lost. I've moved to the ginger beer.


----------



## martint235 (19 Mar 2016)

All my Kwak is gone. And I'm now a Kwak addict...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Mar 2016)

went very well with well-done ribeye, green salad and small side of mac'n'cheese


----------



## srw (20 Mar 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 122245
> went very well with *well-done ribeye*, green salad and small side of mac'n'cheese



No! Please, no! Medium at most, medium rare for preference, with a decent coating of char from the grill.


----------



## martint235 (20 Mar 2016)

Orange peel and coriander wheat beer. To be honest I'm not sold on it


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Mar 2016)

srw said:


> No! Please, no! Medium at most, medium rare for preference, with a decent coating of char from the grill.


Fret not my friend, well done here is the rare side of medium, with the perfect amount of charring.

I Danmark bøf i aldrig overkogt!


----------



## nickyboy (20 Mar 2016)

Well the Marble Dobber was good as always. But the revelation was the Marble Manchester Bitter. Really nice & zesty with plenty of upfront hops. I don't think it's particularly Mancunian in style. Good that it's 4.2% rather than Dobber which comes in at 5.7% it makes it more of a session beer. I've drunk the bitter on draught and I remember it being good, but no that good! Hopefully it'll be on when we go to Marble Arch on April 22

What wasn't so great was doing a hilly 50 mile loop this morning having drunk the four Marble bottles and a bottle of red. I suffered....like a dog


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Mar 2016)

Any port (or beer) in a storm.


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Mar 2016)

nickyboy said:


> What wasn't so great was doing a hilly 50 mile loop this morning having drunk the four Marble bottles and a bottle of red. I suffered....like a dog



I feel your pain

That wasn't nearly enough


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Mar 2016)

Let's play spot the gap.

Can we all see which one Mossy took from the shelf?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Mar 2016)

All of them...


----------



## User169 (20 Mar 2016)

Bourbon County Coffee 2014. Officially an ABInbev beer, but still very fine.


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> Bourbon County Coffee 2014. Officially an ABInbev beer, but still


Premature clickage?


----------



## User169 (20 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Premature clickage?



Fixed now. Tiny 1/6 pint glass for 4 squids!


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> Fixed now. Tiny 1/6 pint glass for 4 squids!


----------



## srw (20 Mar 2016)

My last bottle from last night was _Decadence _from _Bragdy Mws Piws. (_There's an accent on the w of Mws, and it's also called the purple moose brewery. Since I believe the purple moose population of Porthmadog is small, I presume it's a vision in delirium tremens).

_Decadence_ is described as a 10% strong ale, aged 3 months in Islay whisky casks. If feather-footed through the plashy fen passes the questing vole then horny-footed through the smoky peat passes the tipsy moose. It's a stonker (and so it should be at something over a fiver for a 330ml bottle). A good, not overly hoppy strong beer is overlaid with the fiery, smokiness of Laphroaig. Drinking beer at 5pm is often decadent. To be drinking something as good as this is doubly so.

Oh - and it's EU supported!


----------



## martint235 (20 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Let's play spot the gap.
> 
> Can we all see which one Mossy took from the shelf?
> 
> View attachment 122256


They do Kwak. I need Kwak!!!!


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Mar 2016)

srw said:


> My last bottle from last night was _Decadence _from _Bragdy Mws Piws. (_There's an accent on the w of Mws, and it's also called the purple moose brewery. Since I believe the purple moose population of Porthmadog is small, I presume it's a vision in delirium tremens).
> 
> _Decadence_ is described as a 10% strong ale, aged 3 months in Islay whisky casks. If feather-footed through the plashy fen passes the questing vole then horny-footed through the smoky peat passes the tipsy moose. It's a stonker (and so it should be at something over a fiver for a 330ml bottle). A good, not overly hoppy strong beer is overlaid with the fiery, smokiness of Laphroaig. Drinking beer at 5pm is often decadent. To be drinking something as good as this is doubly so.
> 
> Oh - and it's EU supported!


Porthmadog boasts brewery, brewery shop *and* "The Australia", the pub owned and run by a consortium of local brewers that includes Purple Moose. Lovely place too.

(Also, thanks for the review - I've seen Decadence and always stopped short of buying a bottle - one can, after all, pick up two Ysgawen, or a couple of Dark Side of the Moose 500ml bottles for roughly the same price - I must up my beer budget and spring for a bottle).


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> All my Kwak is gone. And I'm now a Kwak addict...


It's not a Kwak house, officer, it's a Kwak Home.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Mar 2016)

LagIPA. First tried this when teef and rich made me drink all that beer. It's pretty gluggable stuff.


----------



## User169 (20 Mar 2016)

Bien-Sur from Dochter Van de Korenaar, a sour ale aged on gin barrels. Gawd the aroma is off-putting - smells farty. Tastes OK though and I think I can pick up a bit of a gin finish.


----------



## martint235 (20 Mar 2016)

A warm up act to the Green Gecko IPA. Nom nom nom


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> A warm up act to the Green Gecko IPA. Nom nom nom
> 
> View attachment 122306




You're pissed....


----------



## martint235 (20 Mar 2016)

ianrauk said:


> You're pissed....


No. Just c*** at taking photos


----------



## rich p (20 Mar 2016)

First beer of the year on the patio, I think.
Draught Kernel nelson sauvin. Verrry Niiice.
Followed by another Burning Sky Saison. The porter is bloody lovely apart from the unforgiveable sin of being flatter than a millpond. Dunno what went wrong there. Worth another try though.


----------



## theclaud (20 Mar 2016)

Free Beer! Megs Bomb from Arbor. Rounding off a light early session featuring Tiny Rebel One-Inch Punch and Alechemy Up & Atom. I also have curried mutton on the bone.


----------



## martint235 (20 Mar 2016)

Had a swift Heineken on the deck earlier but still a bit cool for hanging around. Any now on the Green Gecko and very nice it is too


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> A warm up act to the Green Gecko IPA. Nom nom nom
> 
> View attachment 122306


----------



## srw (20 Mar 2016)

theclaud said:


> Free Beer! Megs Bomb from Arbor. Rounding off a light early session featuring Tiny Rebel One-Inch Punch and Alechemy Up & Atom. I also have curried mutton on the bone.
> 
> View attachment 122311


Is this artfully arranged backdrop a hint that birthday greetings are due?

[edit]
Yes - it's there on the profile page. Happy birthday for yesterday!


----------



## vernon (20 Mar 2016)

I'll pitch a curved ball







An underwhelming and unrepeatable experience.


----------



## stephec (20 Mar 2016)

vernon said:


> I'll pitch a curved ball
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought D+B always repeats on you?


----------



## martint235 (21 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> View attachment 122322


Why???? What did I do????


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Mar 2016)

srw said:


> Is this artfully arranged backdrop a hint that birthday greetings are due?
> 
> [edit]
> Yes - it's there on the profile page. Happy birthday for yesterday!


Many happy returns @theclaud


----------



## theclaud (21 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Many happy returns @theclaud


Thanks!


----------



## rich p (21 Mar 2016)

View attachment 122311
[/QUOTE]


theclaud said:


> I'll pitch a curved ball
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Similar but different to my catastrophic mistake in buying a bottle of Brewdog Nanny State on Saturday.
'Alcohol free' should mean they don't charge you for a 7.8% beer IMHO.
Yuk!
p.s. HB TC


----------



## Aperitif (21 Mar 2016)

theclaud said:


> Thanks!


Yes, a Happy Birthday from me too, well, in what would have been, Paris.*


> I also have curried mutton on the bone.


Eh? My good friend, Lord Archer is a dab hand at this dish - 'mutton Jeff'.
Ears lookin' at you, Cwrwlaudina! 

* Greeting posted here to divert attention from 'Tea' activity on this thread - and to keep troisvelosmachenaudy on his toes.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> View attachment 122311



Similar but different to my catastrophic mistake in buying a bottle of Brewdog Nanny State on Saturday.
'Alcohol free' should mean they don't charge you for a 7.8% beer IMHO.
Yuk!
p.s. HB TC

View attachment 122342
[/QUOTE]
Got steaks in Brewdog yet, Rich?


----------



## Aperitif (21 Mar 2016)

Going to Angelina's is always a ritual...so I made it just that, and, well...had a Rituel. Best Leffe to the imagination, this is a good hoperator; rich strong and intense (although I was in Angelina's) 9% and it (the beer) was a bit cold, but ok as it (Angelina's) was rammed, and stiflingly hot. I resisted anything cake-ish, but might have fancied a Paris-Brest had there been one to hand. Had to make do with a Milan-San Remo instead.




So, tonight, on returning to 'civilisation' l availed myself of the chocolate hit I had shunned the day before, suitably cradled in my trophy 'd'Achouffe' tulip.
Master Bateman did wonderful work when bottling this 6%. 'Mocha' Coffee and Chocolate. Tasted just right this time...




A great taste if you are in the mood, but probably too lush for me otherwise. OK for Northern chaps I would guess.


----------



## nickyboy (21 Mar 2016)

Aperitif said:


> A great taste if you are in the mood, but probably too lush for me otherwise. OK for Northern chaps I would guess.



You betcha. Whenever I frequent the tap room of my local you can't move for ex miners cradling pints of mocha beer


----------



## martint235 (21 Mar 2016)

In the hopes of avoiding a red card this time


----------



## subaqua (21 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> In the hopes of avoiding a red card this time
> 
> View attachment 122381



thats not a red card thats a Vinny Jones . 

kin orrible that is . once only experience never again


----------



## martint235 (21 Mar 2016)

subaqua said:


> thats not a red card thats a Vinny Jones .
> 
> kin orrible that is . once only experience never again


I'd always thought that SWMBO was the only person in the entire world, nay universe, that didn't like Young's Chocolate Stout.


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> A warm up act to the Green Gecko IPA. Nom nom nom
> 
> View attachment 122306


Nice deconstructing of photographic paradigms there!


----------



## Aperitif (22 Mar 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> Nice deconstructing of photographic paradigms there!


Do paradigm bars serve chocolatey, caramel beers?


----------



## martint235 (22 Mar 2016)

And it's been that kind of day


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Mar 2016)

Quiz night

To the winners, the spoils


----------



## rich p (22 Mar 2016)

Tried this new Arbor tonight, Monsoon Saison. It says cardamom and coriander but it was citrus and peppery to my buds. Pretty good for all that though.
I think you'll agree about the photo - good is not the word...


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> Tried this new Arbor tonight, Monsoon Saison. It says cardamom and coriander but it was citrus and peppery to my buds. Pretty good for all that though.
> I think you'll agree about the photo - good is not the word...
> View attachment 122501


Nicholas Serota will be ringing soon to discuss a solo show!


----------



## theclaud (22 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> I think you'll agree about the photo - good is not the word...



Agreed.


----------



## srw (24 Mar 2016)

What does the team think? A victim of several unfortunate coincidences or a bunch of not-so-closet neonazis?

http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...used-making-nazi-beer-critical-refugee-policy


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Mar 2016)

srw said:


> What does the team think? A victim of several unfortunate coincidences or a bunch of not-so-closet neonazis?
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...used-making-nazi-beer-critical-refugee-policy




Just 88 cents!


----------



## Aperitif (24 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Just 88 cents!


Just Non cents.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Mar 2016)

It's like 'tea?' and p 'n' l combined.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It's like 'tea?' and p 'n' l combined.


Welcome to 'planet' beer!


----------



## User169 (24 Mar 2016)

srw said:


> What does the team think? A victim of several unfortunate coincidences or a bunch of not-so-closet neonazis?
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...used-making-nazi-beer-critical-refugee-policy



Under the line, I see a comment from a @rich p :

"They need a few bottles of Spitfire"


----------



## Crackle (24 Mar 2016)

Have you seen the Inner Ring doing a beer review

http://inrng.com/2016/03/kwaremont-beer-review/

Anyone bought it? I think the abv is rather clever


----------



## Crackle (24 Mar 2016)

And a long article on Brewdog

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...ous-infuriating-and-ingenious-rise-of-brewdog

I never knew we had Gordon Brown, texture like sun, to thank for craft brewing or that one of the Jaipur faves on here was created by Watt


----------



## User169 (24 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> And a long article on Brewdog
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...ous-infuriating-and-ingenious-rise-of-brewdog
> 
> I never knew we had Gordon Brown, texture like sun, to thank for craft brewing or that one of the Jaipur faves on here was created by Watt



I'll have a read this evening, but pretty sure it was Dickie that worked at Thornbridge. I think he's the one that deals with the brewing, whilst Watt spouts off.


----------



## Crackle (24 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> I'll have a read this evening, but pretty sure it was Dickie that worked at Thornbridge. I think he's the one that deals with the brewing, whilst Watt spouts off.


Sorry, Dickie, you're right. And I meant to write, one of the Thornbridge faves, jaipur. I'm having an inexact day.


----------



## martint235 (24 Mar 2016)

I have 2 bottles of Green Gecko, 1 Shepherd's Neame IPA and 10 bottles of Rauchbier for this evening. I'm having the kind of day that means I'm wondering if I may need to buy more.


----------



## theclaud (24 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> I have 2 bottles of Green Gecko, 1 Shepherd's Neame IPA and 10 bottles of Rauchbier for this evening. I'm having the kind of day that means I'm wondering if I may need to buy more.


Crikey. I'm beginning to feel like a bit of a lightweight. I love Rauchbier but 10 of them sounds like the basis of some sort of aversion therapy.


----------



## User482 (24 Mar 2016)

User482 said:


> Woodforde's Admiral's Reserve. I'm using Nottingham yeast and am dry hopping it with Goldings. Smells lovely, but we'll know more in a couple of months.
> 
> View attachment 120027



An update: it's bottled, but needs another couple of weeks' conditioning. Nevertheless I couldn't resist a sneaky sample and it's rather good: full-bodied, fruity and a nice hoppy aroma. It could perhaps do with a touch more bitterness, and is lacking complexity, but I'm hoping that will develop in time. I measured ABV at 5.1% but it doesn't taste that strong - more like a session ale.


----------



## User169 (24 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> And a long article on Brewdog
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...ous-infuriating-and-ingenious-rise-of-brewdog
> 
> I never knew we had Gordon Brown, texture like sun, to thank for craft brewing or that one of the Jaipur faves on here was created by Watt



Skim read it and I think the headline sums it up well. Whatever you think about the beer, I think you'd have to admit that the way they've grown their company is pretty impressive.


----------



## User169 (24 Mar 2016)

Oatmeal Stout from Nogne. First one of theirs I've not liked. Weird aftertaste.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Mar 2016)

Purity Mad Goose. 3 malt 3 hop recipe, wonderful copper coloured beer, great taste and longish finish. Yumtus.


----------



## stephec (24 Mar 2016)

This week's Booths expedition has come a day early due to the bank holiday.

I've upheld my vow of not repeating myself, apart from the pilsner which is for Mrs Stephec.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> Oatmeal Stout from Nogne. First one of theirs I've not liked. Weird aftertaste.
> 
> View attachment 122630



Wash the taste away with one of the St Bernies.


----------



## stephec (24 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> Oatmeal Stout from Nogne. First one of theirs I've not liked. Weird aftertaste.
> 
> View attachment 122630



Is that a selection of Thornbridge bottles on the top shelf of the fridge?


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Mar 2016)

Off to a meet the brewer event at the pub

http://www.crypticales.co.uk/


----------



## User169 (24 Mar 2016)

stephec said:


> Is that a selection of Thornbridge bottles on the top shelf of the fridge?



St Bernies. The Thornbridge is higher up, out of shot.


----------



## User169 (24 Mar 2016)

Well that went well.


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> Well that went well.
> 
> View attachment 122637


Ping @Crackle


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> Have you seen the Inner Ring doing a beer review
> 
> http://inrng.com/2016/03/kwaremont-beer-review/
> 
> Anyone bought it? I think the abv is rather clever


I, like several thousand others, drank copious amounts of it at Oude Kwaremont last year; it was probably the best beer I have experienced at a sporting event - faint praise,I know...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> Oatmeal Stout from Nogne. First one of theirs I've not liked. Weird aftertaste.
> 
> View attachment 122630


A rather splendid glass nonetheless


----------



## Crackle (24 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> A rather splendid glass nonetheless


Pity it's empty but you can use some kitchen roll to squeeze it back in.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> Pity it's empty but you can use some kitchen roll to squeeze it back in.


Wrong glass ya fanny


----------



## Crackle (24 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> Wrong glass ya fanny


Oh. My inexact day continues apace.


----------



## martint235 (24 Mar 2016)

Another favourite


----------



## rich p (24 Mar 2016)

Talking of Thornbridge, I had one of theirs last night. The Eldon...
..._A smooth roasty stout brewed with demerera sugar, kentucky bourbon oak and a hint of vanilla_
Really lovely and malty, but @8% probably not a wise move to have one as a sharpener before the pub night.

In the local I had a few Revisionist Irish Peat - good amber beer with a hint of peat though not overpowering.
I tried a Darkstar Wheat Purple - purple due to added fruit and not much hint of wheat. Very underwhelming.


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Mar 2016)

https://goo.gl/photos/qmzgwD4m9ZqnGj1C8

Meet the brewer.

Brewery was so named because they are quiz team mates.

The chap pouring is a brewer. The other pictures are of beer. 

The beers are pictured in no particular order. All very nice.

Anagram is modern burnt rubber pale.

Tip of the tongue is a best bitter.

1049 Dead is a strong mild. The name is cryptic and does not refer to the OG or ABV (can you get it? Think of the word "mild")

Milli is vanilla-y (geddit?). My favourite.

Nice people


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Mar 2016)

Brasserie La Baleine. Bloody disgusting, just tastes off. The dirty dirty bastards.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Mar 2016)

Nice photos on this page! tallmartins breadbin v Rich's, DP's Easter Uprising (trying not to invoke a 'Crackle' here - the poor person is having a fundamental day), Rich's Irish Pete and Mossy's raga-man evening. Drinking passed off as intellectual. (at least it wasn't a '£2.39' pricetag, which usually starts appearing around this end of any given week.)  Time for a nice glass of wine...filled with a bottle of wine, little by little. Sure is wet out there.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Brasserie La Baleine. Bloody disgusting, just tastes off. The dirty dirty bastards.
> 
> View attachment 122651


Another one from Wales? Beautiful photo - it's nice that you have a light house, threewattsmcginty.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Mar 2016)

Aahh that's better, no bull.


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Ping @Crackle


I know that to say so verges on Beer Thread heresy, but I'm really not sure that it's statistically accurate to call these a " @Crackle pour " any more.


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Mar 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Another one from Wales? Beautiful photo - it's nice that you have a light house, threewattsmcginty.


The shoddy taste isn't phare though.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Mar 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> The shoddy taste isn't phare though.


...best consumed 'on the rocks'...with bikkits.


----------



## srw (24 Mar 2016)

stephec said:


> This week's Booths expedition has come a day early due to the bank holiday.
> 
> I've upheld my vow of not repeating myself, apart from the pilsner which is for Mrs Stephec.
> 
> ...


[xxxx]"And a small bottle of lager for the ladies"[/xxxx]


----------



## rich p (25 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> 1049 Dead is a strong mild. The name is cryptic and does not refer to the OG or ABV (can you get it? Think of the word "mild")


Very clever!


----------



## martint235 (25 Mar 2016)

Not really a sunny afternoon drink but hey ho


----------



## Aperitif (25 Mar 2016)

Tut. Drinking so early in the day - whatever next?! (another, probably.) Chorleywood Bread Process afficionados might be upset with your lack of support though, Tallmart.


----------



## User169 (25 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> And a long article on Brewdog
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...ous-infuriating-and-ingenious-rise-of-brewdog
> 
> I never knew we had Gordon Brown, texture like sun, to thank for craft brewing or that one of the Jaipur faves on here was created by Watt



Good read and below the line is hilarious with the CAMRA beards taking on the hipster beards.

_"As for the bearded nonsense, when was the last time you saw the specimens at a Camra beer festival? Everyone looks like they are on an NHS waiting list....or from the bar in Star Wars." _


----------



## martint235 (25 Mar 2016)

And now for something completely different. And no I don't have a scoobies either.


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Mar 2016)

An afternoon with the tattooist means I deserve one or two of these.

I owe it to myself


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Mar 2016)

Door 74 on The Cowley Road, 3 courses for £9:95 and decent beer too, recommend it.


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Door 74 on The Cowley Road, 3 courses for £9:95 and decent beer too, recommend it.
> 
> View attachment 122727
> 
> ...


Stag do?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Stag do?



Yes deer.


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Mar 2016)

What do you call a deer with no eyes?



Spoiler



no idea


----------



## Crackle (25 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> Good read and below the line is hilarious with the CAMRA beards taking on the hipster beards.
> 
> _"As for the bearded nonsense, when was the last time you saw the specimens at a Camra beer festival? Everyone looks like they are on an NHS waiting list....or from the bar in Star Wars." _



Excellent. I read some of the comments as war broke out but that is funny.



threebikesmcginty said:


> Door 74 on The Cowley Road, 3 courses for £9:95 and decent beer too, recommend it.
> 
> View attachment 122727
> 
> ...



The last one is Mossy after a week without beer

One ppp for me (that's perfectly poured punk to you lot, though somehow I missed the top off). Well actually two ppp's. Such a fine day today and a fine spring ride that I rather fancied one.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Mar 2016)

PPP yet you conveniently cut the top of the glass out of the photo, yeah right....


----------



## subaqua (25 Mar 2016)

stephec said:


> This week's Booths expedition has come a day early due to the bank holiday.
> 
> I've upheld my vow of not repeating myself, apart from the pilsner which is for Mrs Stephec.
> 
> ...


Can't believe nobody has commented on the stout


----------



## User169 (25 Mar 2016)

Winter saison from Fantome. Great brewery, great beer. Every batch is different


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2016)

Word nobbery that @Aperitif would be proud of, Spey Valley Brewery's Sunshine on Keith





Please note the elongated pig/cow animal hybrid in the background


----------



## Crackle (25 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> Winter saison from Fantome. Great brewery, great beer. Every batch is different
> 
> View attachment 122759


Not content with taking my head crown, you've gone for Rich's out of focus crown too. Tut.


----------



## subaqua (25 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> Word nobbery.
> Please note the elongated pig/cow animal hybrid in the background



Hippocrocopig. Aka a Scottish Burd . Sturgeon is a fine example of the species


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Mar 2016)

Anastasia's Exile Stout (Ascot Brewery, 5.0% abv)





Don't let the slightly primitively styled label fool you - this is superior stuff. A smokey, coffee-ish, rich stout, with a gorgeous undertone of lightish dark fruits, and the merest hint of bitterness in the finish. Excellent.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."

(Purchased from Manchester's "Microbar", a lovely little establishment in the Arndale Market - five or six handpumps, and a well stocked, reasonably priced bottleshop alongside. Well worth a visit).


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> Not content with taking my head crown, you've gone for Rich's out of focus crown too. Tut.


----------



## Aperitif (25 Mar 2016)

I'm just an old tart, always finding my way back to the 'Source'. 
Kernel, Citra, draught, four glasses full. £28.00...it's grim down South. 




Had a nice chat with the doorman about rum and Montserrat.


----------



## subaqua (25 Mar 2016)

Bought from the local farm shop .. It is what is says on the bottle . Light and hoppy. Not as hoppy as I had hoped though


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Mar 2016)

Aperitif said:


> View attachment 122776
> I'm just an old tart, always finding my way back to the 'Source'.
> Kernel, Citra, draught, four glasses full. £28.00...it's grim down South.
> View attachment 122775
> ...


Ffs


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> Mossy after a week without beer


 this has never happened


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Mar 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Kernel, Citra, draught, four glasses full. £28.00...it's grim down South.


----------



## subaqua (25 Mar 2016)

From same brewer . 

Tastes familiar, but can't put finger on what. Really good .


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2016)

£28!!!!
I bought 12 x bottles of craft beer, 4 x large bags of chilli nuts, 2 x pizzas, a pork pie and a bag of grated cheese today for not much more than that.


----------



## Aperitif (25 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Ffs


Just think what the rounds are like when Rich and threesheetsmcginty are in town! Least used pleasantry: "and one for yourself, bartender".


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2016)

What might have been


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> What might have been



Goes well with hard cheese.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Goes well with hard cheese.


There was no scum when it poured.


----------



## theclaud (25 Mar 2016)

Bitter Kiwi from Bristol Beer Factory, sampled at the Swansea Camra Pub of the Year. I wonder if @User has tried it.


----------



## srw (26 Mar 2016)

The Cowley Road has changed a bit - it used to be a


theclaud said:


> View attachment 122788
> 
> 
> Bitter Kiwi from Bristol Beer Factory, sampled at the Swansea Camra Pub of the Year. I wonder if @User has tried it.


That doesn't look much like a picture of a pint, or a picture taken in a pub...


----------



## rich p (26 Mar 2016)

In case anyone is worried by my lack of posting, thinking me possibly dead, or even worse, teetotal...

...I have been drinking as per usual, all good stuff but nothing notably new. Harveys Sussex best, still a sublime traditional bitter, Darkstar Hophead to name but two.
Carry on.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> In case anyone is worried by my lack of posting, thinking me possibly dead, or even worse, teetotal...



I could cope with you croaking, rich, but teetotal would be too much...


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> dead, or even worse, teetotal...


The former would result in the latter.

The latter would result in the desire for the former


----------



## rich p (26 Mar 2016)

User13710 said:


> Those are my two favourite beers. You can keep all the hoppy fruity seshy bullshit ones .


I'm in the happy position of liking many styles of beers. Many of which I wouldn't have liked a year or two ago.


----------



## subaqua (26 Mar 2016)

Harveys is brilliant. mate of mine bought a 36 pint polypin for the christening of his kids. we got leathered on it .


----------



## Crackle (26 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> What might have been


Get a few bottles before it becomes unaffordable.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> Get a few bottles before it becomes unaffordable.


It is already more expensive than oil


----------



## theclaud (26 Mar 2016)

srw said:


> That doesn't look much like a picture of a pint, or a picture taken in a pub...



The beer in question is top centre. What kind of place has that much beer in it but isn't a pub??


----------



## Crackle (26 Mar 2016)

theclaud said:


> The beer in question is top centre. What kind of place has that much beer in it but isn't a pub??


Dp's gaffe.


----------



## srw (26 Mar 2016)

theclaud said:


> The beer in question is top centre. What kind of place has that much beer in it but isn't a pub??


A beer shop.

(Edit)

Ah yes. Now you mention it, if I zoom in on some very out of focus lettering I can just about make that out.

As beer thread photos go, you have to admit that one isn't the best. (But it was worth it for the gag)


----------



## theclaud (26 Mar 2016)

srw said:


> A beer shop.
> 
> (Edit)
> 
> ...


I was intending to take a closer shot of the Bitter Kiwi label, but the Alehouse peeps were pleased about their award and fancied being in it! They wouldn't keep still!


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Mar 2016)

I fancied a meantime coffee porter but they ain't got none.

Landlord suggested this





Now, I know what you're thinking. You're thinking " that's very pale ". And you're right. Despite the appearance though, it is very strong in coffee flavour and bittersweet too. Light in body and quite fizzy with it.

Bottle conditioned so I just made it cloudy with the final pour (oops)


----------



## subaqua (26 Mar 2016)

honey and weak citrus flavours. weak as pish at 3.5% but very nice .


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Mar 2016)

Red Rye, loads of malts and hops, mighty fine stuff!


----------



## subaqua (26 Mar 2016)

mmm dark malty and yummy . apparently chocolatey accordsing to the guff on the back of the bottle. it isn't, it is nice


----------



## subaqua (26 Mar 2016)

very floral . not keen


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Mar 2016)

Due to the expertly perfect focus I know you'll be able to zoom in and read about the apricots and peaches. Don't bother. Neither of those present.






Nice enough

£2.45!! Oh my days


----------



## srw (26 Mar 2016)

User13710 said:


> I don't know really, it's a personal thing and not as simple as to do with not wanting to try new things. I tried a mouthful of someone's beer recently and it had a metallic aftertaste in the back of my throat that was really unpleasant and lasted for ages. I was glad I hadn't wasted my or their money on a pint of it, as I'd have felt obliged to drink the stuff and what's the point of drinking something that tastes horrible just for the sake of it?


You clearly have taste. I suspect that the new-fangled over-hopped shite will be a flash in the pan. When everyone realises that all those hops simply kill your senses of taste and smell they'll revert back to proper beer.

I had a look at the faceache page for TC's local minipub (the one that won the local CAMRA prize). Its beer list ran from "hoppy" to "extremely hoppy", and from "golden" to "pale". Which in my book is a shame - there's more interest in beer than just bitterness.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Due to the expertly perfect focus I know you'll be able to zoom in and read about the apricots and peaches. Don't bother. Neither of those present.
> 
> View attachment 122856
> 
> ...



We are definitely going to 'spoons in Llandudno for the Saturday night drinky


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Mar 2016)

nickyboy said:


> We are definitely going to 'spoons in Llandudno for the Saturday night drinky


There are one or two decent boozers in Llandudno but Spoons is big enough to accommodate us all.

The Cottage Loaf is cool but too small for all of us. And too posh for some of you


----------



## srw (26 Mar 2016)

Free beer*

Chosen in honour of @threebikesmcginty and @martint235 






*almost. I had to spend £65 in Waitrose to save £8, and once I'd done the other shopping I was almost £8 short. It will probably be saved up for later in the week.


----------



## subaqua (26 Mar 2016)

A bit malty , not hoppy . Yeah not bad


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Mar 2016)

subaqua said:


> A bit malty , not hoppy . Yeah not bad


Ping TMN @User13710


----------



## nickyboy (26 Mar 2016)

So I went to Tesco to get some bin liners and came back with a couple of these (plus bin liners)


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> ...
> The Cottage Loaf is cool but too small for all of us. And too posh for some of you


A near TMN, as I was about to suggest The Cottage Loaf as a possible alternative - a jolly nice place.


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Mar 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> A near TMN, as I was about to suggest The Cottage Loaf as a possible alternative - a jolly nice place.


I'll do lunch while I wait for le grand arrivé

Or saink


----------



## subaqua (26 Mar 2016)

Hoppy but not horribly so .


----------



## ChrisV (26 Mar 2016)

I just bought 4 bottles of 0% beer for my Saturday night television. Is that acceptable behaviour for a man in his mid 30s?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Mar 2016)

ChrisV said:


> I just bought 4 bottles of 0% beer for my Saturday night television. Is that acceptable behaviour for a man in his mid 30s?



No, pour it down the sink and go get some Tennents Extra


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Mar 2016)

Lymm Bitter (Lymm Brewing Company, 3.8%, Bottle Conditioned)





This is a lively one, as you might be able to tell from the glasses in the background - pour with care!

If you do, your effort will be rewarded with a good take on the traditional English bitter. The aroma is wonderful, clean and herby, with a bit of caramel. Once the beer comes up from cellar temperature, it's bready, with some spice and herbs from the hops, and a slightly lingering bitter aftertaste. It's more subtle than the locomotive of taste that last night's stout was, but really lovely. Not at its best cold, so take care there too.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Mar 2016)

subaqua said:


> Hoppy but not horribly so .


I still think they missed an obvious win by not calling this Hopgoblin.


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Mar 2016)

ChrisV said:


> I just bought 4 bottles of 0% beer for my Saturday night television. Is that acceptable behaviour for a man in his mid 30s?


Eh, more interesting than drinking coke (hopefully).


----------



## Crackle (26 Mar 2016)

nickyboy said:


> So I went to Tesco to get some bin liners and came back with a couple of these (plus bin liners)
> 
> View attachment 122864


A ppp.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Mar 2016)




----------



## MossCommuter (26 Mar 2016)

ChrisV said:


> I just bought 4 bottles of 0% beer for my Saturday night television. Is that acceptable behaviour for a man in his mid 30s?


No

Next question


----------



## User169 (26 Mar 2016)

A couple of my own. The first is a 100% Maris Otter pale ale. Nice and dry and very juicy - still needs to "evolve" a bit in the bottle. The second is 50:50 MO: wheat. Lovely colour and very drinkable.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> There are one or two decent boozers in Llandudno but Spoons is big enough to accommodate us all.
> 
> The Cottage Loaf is cool but too small for all of us. And too posh for some of you



Yeah...I'm hoping there might be a dozen or so of us stopping Saturday night so the Cottage Loaf will be too small. The one we went to last year was OK but now't special. I reckon a massive cavernous place like Spoons will fit the bill. Plus it probably has the best beer choice in Llandudno and definitely the best prices


----------



## ChrisV (26 Mar 2016)

Just tastes like beer.

Nuff said.


----------



## srw (26 Mar 2016)

The Bavaria alcohol-free "Weissbier" is actually reasonably acceptable, as long as you drink it cold and don't expect it to taste like beer.


----------



## stephec (26 Mar 2016)

subaqua said:


> Hoppy but not horribly so .


Do you have a Wychwood fetish today?


----------



## stephec (26 Mar 2016)

ChrisV said:


> View attachment 122880
> 
> Just tastes like beer.
> 
> Nuff said.


That's probably the most beer flavoured of all the non alcoholic jobbies.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Mar 2016)

Beer and the protourpunditry pen


----------



## ChrisV (26 Mar 2016)

Was £2 for 4. A pleasant alternative to the endless cups of tea I normally suffer.


----------



## srw (26 Mar 2016)

User13710 said:


> Why call it beer then? It should have its own name surely?


Fair question.

Bavaria seem to call the lager-alike "malt" rather than "beer", but they do use the B word for the wheat stuff. Whereas most alcohol-free beers are partly dealcoholised full-strength beers, the Bavaria ones seem to be made from the ground up.

And in digging around online I found what is probably a completely pointless drink - alcohol-free whisky.

http://www.alcoholfree.co.uk/whissin-750ml-p-521.html?cPath=2_66_62


----------



## srw (26 Mar 2016)

User13710 said:


> I'd like that ... but I don't like it.


I think a need a stiff drink now. Fortunately there's a bottle of Glenmorangie next door.


----------



## ChrisV (26 Mar 2016)

When I bought it the woman came across to the self service checkout to authorise the sale. They've not told the till its alcohol free.


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2016)

I'm having an Arbor love-in lately and Marble is always good.
The Boomtown Brown is malty hoppy and full of flavour for 5%


----------



## subaqua (27 Mar 2016)

stephec said:


> Do you have a Wychwood fetish today?



a box of 6 for £8 in Tesco . I may well have another box of that tomorrow when they open again


----------



## srw (27 Mar 2016)

Easter lunch with my mother-in-law is postponed due to sickness, so while Mrs W pops over I'm putting my feet up with the bottle of Old Hooky.

That's proper beer that is. Rich and malty with a good slug of hops, but not too many and not too archly camp. Reserved true Brit hops, not loud and in-your-face Kiwi or Yankee colonials.


----------



## martint235 (27 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> Not really a sunny afternoon drink but hey ho
> 
> View attachment 122697


As it's Easter I'll be having 8 or 9 of these.


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Mar 2016)

stephec said:


> This week's Booths expedition has come a day early due to the bank holiday.
> 
> I've upheld my vow of not repeating myself, apart from the pilsner which is for Mrs Stephec.
> 
> ...


Every man appreciates a Good Body! Calling Dr @Fnaar! Calling Dr @Fnaar!


----------



## nickyboy (27 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> I'm having an Arbor love-in lately and Marble is always good.
> The Boomtown Brown is malty hoppy and full of flavour for 5%
> View attachment 122894
> View attachment 122895



Manchester Bitter should be on draught Friday April 22 Rich. I know you said you probably can't make it but, y'know.....


----------



## PenttitheFinn (27 Mar 2016)

alecstilleyedye said:


> a nice cold bud please barman.


That's not beer


----------



## theclaud (27 Mar 2016)

srw said:


> I had a look at the faceache page for TC's local minipub (the one that won the local CAMRA prize). Its beer list ran from "hoppy" to "extremely hoppy", and from "golden" to "pale". Which in my book is a shame - there's more interest in beer than just bitterness.



Pah! I leap to the defence of the Mumbles Ale House. He keeps Butcombe Bitter on more-or-less permanently for those fancying a straight-up no-nonsense English Bitter, and Wye Valley Butty Bach for those who like their beer to be good without being interesting. And the week before last he had two very different stouts on simultaneously. As the new kid on the block in Mumbles he consciously chooses beers that are different from those you are likely to find in the other two decent boozers. The Park Inn up the road keeps excellent beer but has a lucky-dip approach to rotation and tends not to think quite so carefully about what the whole 'portfolio' is offering at any given moment, so it's not unusual to find five biscuity offerings on at once. And biscuity happens to be my least favourite thing in a beer, although I don't mind it in a biscuit. The Pilot only has a couple of guests on at a time because it is usually serving three of its own beers, which are mostly OK but you wouldn't chuck an Oakham or a Celt out of bed to fit them in. The Alehouse is the only place that is really paying attention to hops, which only appear all the same to people who don't like hops very much. At any given moment he will be offering most of the following: a low-strength session beer with tons of flavour (like Cereal Killer or One-Inch Punch); a single-hop masterpiece like Oakham Citra; a red, brown or rye ale; something complex and full-flavoured like Arbor Blue Sky Drinking or Oakham Bishop's Farewell; a crazy tropical hop-frenzy thing, and either a porter or a stout. Occasionally even a mild, which no one else seems to bother serving. Yesterday I mostly settled on the crazy tropical hop-frenzy thing - a session IPA from Arbor callled Shangri-La, but I was a bit torn between that and Antares - a mahoosively malty and suitably bright red beer with a surprising dry finish from Dark Star. My dad made sensible use of his brief visit by trying everything above 4%, then going round again to make sure.


----------



## srw (27 Mar 2016)

What can I say? It was shut when I was over there, so I'll take your word for it that they have taste as well as numb taste-buds. I was just going by the list on the Facebook page.


theclaud said:


> My dad made sensible use of his brief visit by trying everything above 4%, then going round again to make sure.



A very intelligent man. I can see where his daughter gets her taste and (I was going to say discretion) approach to life from.


----------



## User169 (27 Mar 2016)

Gent-Wevelgem beer. Decent enough Belgian blond.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Mar 2016)

Flagship IPA, sweet and fruity aroma with Admiral hops and a longish bitter finish.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Mar 2016)




----------



## theclaud (27 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Flagship IPA, sweet and fruity aroma with Admiral hops and a longish bitter finish.
> 
> View attachment 122917


I've got a bunny too! I have bitten its ears off.


----------



## vernon (27 Mar 2016)

theclaud said:


> I've got a bunny too! I have bitten its ears off.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Mar 2016)

theclaud said:


> I've got a bunny too! I have bitten its ears off.
> 
> View attachment 122922



Distinct absence of beer in photo


----------



## theclaud (27 Mar 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Distinct absence of beer in photo
> 
> View attachment 122924


I had a coffee with the ears! I don't like chocolate with my beer. I promise to have a beer later...


----------



## nickyboy (27 Mar 2016)

theclaud said:


> I had a coffee with the ears! I don't like chocolate with my beer. I promise to have a beer later...



Thank goodness for that. I thought you'd gone all Tea Thread on us


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Mar 2016)




----------



## User169 (27 Mar 2016)

Not sure if I've bigged this up before, but Tank 7 from Boulevard outta Missouri. They were acquired by Duvel a couple of years ago, so we're seeing more of it here in NL. 

This is a classic take on a saison: golden colour with a light haze, good yeasty presence, zesty hops and a slight whiff of the farmyard. Not quite saison dupont, but a ver ver decent brew.


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Mar 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Thank goodness for that. I thought you'd gone all Tea Thread on us


!


----------



## PenttitheFinn (27 Mar 2016)

Back in the day I cycled to Southwold home of Adnams, by the back roads (30miles) had a beer in all of the pubs + a couple more, quick game of putting, fish and chips and then ride another 30miles home. I wouldn't recommend anyone try that nowadays !!!


----------



## theclaud (27 Mar 2016)

User said:


> What is it with the Lindt rabbits? Hideous overly sweetened stuff with a cloying mouth feel.


Prezzie. I like them, but I do have to keep them in the fridge to mitigate the sweetness, and accompany with a very strong coffee. 3BM's looks like the poncey dark chocolate version.


----------



## theclaud (27 Mar 2016)

PenttitheFinn said:


> Back in the day I cycled to Southwold home of Adnams, by the back roads (30miles) had a beer in all of the pubs + a couple more, quick game of putting, fish and chips and then ride another 30miles home.* I wouldn't recommend anyone try that nowadays* !!!



Why ever not? It's a ride I'd sign up for in a heartbeat.


----------



## User169 (27 Mar 2016)

theclaud said:


> Pah! I leap to the defence of the Mumbles Ale House. He keeps Butcombe Bitter on more-or-less permanently for those fancying a straight-up no-nonsense English Bitter, and Wye Valley Butty Bach for those who like their beer to be good without being interesting. And the week before last he had two very different stouts on simultaneously. As the new kid on the block in Mumbles he consciously chooses beers that are different from those you are likely to find in the other two decent boozers. The Park Inn up the road keeps excellent beer but has a lucky-dip approach to rotation and tends not to think quite so carefully about what the whole 'portfolio' is offering at any given moment, so it's not unusual to find five biscuity offerings on at once. And biscuity happens to be my least favourite thing in a beer, although I don't mind it in a biscuit. The Pilot only has a couple of guests on at a time because it is usually serving three of its own beers, which are mostly OK but you wouldn't chuck an Oakham or a Celt out of bed to fit them in. The Alehouse is the only place that is really paying attention to hops, which only appear all the same to people who don't like hops very much. At any given moment he will be offering most of the following: a low-strength session beer with tons of flavour (like Cereal Killer or One-Inch Punch); a single-hop masterpiece like Oakham Citra; a red, brown or rye ale; something complex and full-flavoured like Arbor Blue Sky Drinking or Oakham Bishop's Farewell; a crazy tropical hop-frenzy thing, and either a porter or a stout. Occasionally even a mild, which no one else seems to bother serving. Yesterday I mostly settled on the crazy tropical hop-frenzy thing - a session IPA from Arbor callled Shangri-La, but I was a bit torn between that and Antares - a mahoosively malty and suitably bright red beer with a surprising dry finish from Dark Star. My dad made sensible use of his brief visit by trying everything above 4%, then going round again to make sure.
> 
> View attachment 122909
> View attachment 122910



Top posting, TC.


----------



## theclaud (27 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> Top posting, TC.


Thx! On that note, I might amble down there shortly for a pre-dinner sharpener, just to double-check the veracity of my observations...


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> Top posting, TC.


TL;DR

(only kidding)


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2016)

I just popped into a mate's and he 'made' me drink a Kentish Ale from Sainos.
Mundane.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Mar 2016)

Moze






Totes yumtus


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

theclaud said:


> it's not unusual to find five bikkity offerings on at once. And bikkity happens to be my least favourite thing in a beer, although I don't mind it in a bikkit.


FTFY


----------



## theclaud (27 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Moze
> 
> View attachment 122966
> 
> ...


What's with the wanky new photo format?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Mar 2016)

theclaud said:


> What's with the wanky new photo format?



How insulting, you cranky old bag.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Mar 2016)

Another Red Rye, case bogofs down the brewery. Happy fuggin easter ya b b b b båstards.


----------



## i hate hills (27 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> I just popped into a mate's and he 'made' me drink a Kentish Ale from Sainos.
> Mundane.


The scoundrel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## i hate hills (27 Mar 2016)

Some Guinness last night was partaken by myself .......


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

All the way from Barney's kitchen to mine


----------



## srw (27 Mar 2016)

theclaud said:


> Thx! On that note, I might amble down there shortly for a pre-dinner sharpener, just to double-check the veracity of my observations...


So? The world is waiting on your answer.


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Mar 2016)

Sunday and no post from Mossy.

OK. It's Easter Day and big sister's birthday so I was made to eat beef, pork, roasties, veggies, yorkies, little sausages in bacon, mash, stuffing and gravy as well as being made to drink cider, prosecco, tempranillo, more cider, some more tempranillo and cider. Oh, and there was shortbread, custard pie and a cheese board.

Oh well... Never mind... There might be beer tomorrow


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Sunday and no post from Mossy.
> 
> OK. It's Easter Day and big sister's birthday so I was made to eat beef, pork, roasties, veggies, yorkies, little sausages in bacon, mash, stuffing and gravy as well as being made to drink cider, prosecco, tempranillo, more cider, some more tempranillo and cider. Oh, and there was shortbread, custard pie and a cheese board.
> 
> Oh well... Never mind... There might be beer tomorrow


I shall stand down the Mossy-search helicopter


----------



## martint235 (27 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Sunday and no post from Mossy.
> 
> OK. It's Easter Day and big sister's birthday so I was made to eat beef, pork, roasties, veggies, yorkies, little sausages in bacon, mash, stuffing and gravy as well as being made to drink cider, prosecco, tempranillo, more cider, some more tempranillo and cider. Oh, and there was shortbread, custard pie and a cheese board.
> 
> Oh well... Never mind... There might be beer tomorrow


Beef and pork? What kind of heathens are you?


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Another Red Rye, case bogofs down the brewery. Happy fuggin easter ya b b b b båstards.
> 
> View attachment 122970


A cap that fancy would have delighted Marmion during his eccentric phase.


----------



## PenttitheFinn (27 Mar 2016)

theclaud said:


> Why ever not? It's a ride I'd sign up for in a heartbeat.


Yes the ride is no problem. 8 pints then riding home on today's roads...... NO


----------



## PenttitheFinn (27 Mar 2016)

User said:


> All the pubs in Southwold or all the Adnams pubs in Southwold?


Only one pub was not an Adnams pub in those days


----------



## srw (28 Mar 2016)

PenttitheFinn said:


> Yes the ride is no problem. 8 pints then riding home on today's roads...... NO


My first experience of a London hire bike was after 8-odd pints. Great fun, as I remember.


----------



## ceepeebee (28 Mar 2016)

Evening all, been a while.

I had a cracker of a cloudwater imperial stout last night. A 750ml hibernate bottle no less. Now I'm considering forking out another 15 quid to put one under the stairs for a couple of years.

In other news @delftsepost I'm in your neck of the woods in a few weekends, doing my usual of sailing over - and riding for 3 days before sailing back. Am in zoetermeer as per if you fancy a pint on the Friday or Saturday?


----------



## Crackle (28 Mar 2016)

ppp with carrots







Not feeling too adventurous recently.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> ppp with carrots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ryvita? I had you down as a Slimsea girl.


----------



## Crackle (28 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> Ryvita? I had you down as a Slimsea girl.


I'm a secret crispbread eater
I'm a trying to give up but it's one of those nights.....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Mar 2016)

Red Rye

Insert wånky photo here...


----------



## Aperitif (28 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Red Rye
> 
> Insert wånky photo here...







Ms AWACHWI to the rescue. A red, wry smile from the Cameroon International soccer player. Bikkit?


----------



## User169 (28 Mar 2016)

Aperitif said:


> View attachment 123066
> 
> Ms AWACHWI to the rescue. A red, wry smile from the Cameroon International soccer player. Bikkit?


----------



## User169 (28 Mar 2016)

ceepeebee said:


> Evening all, been a while.
> 
> I had a cracker of a cloudwater imperial stout last night. A 750ml hibernate bottle no less. Now I'm considering forking out another 15 quid to put one under the stairs for a couple of years.
> 
> In other news @delftsepost I'm in your neck of the woods in a few weekends, doing my usual of sailing over - and riding for 3 days before sailing back. Am in zoetermeer as per if you fancy a pint on the Friday or Saturday?



Sure, CPB. Are you staying in the usual place in Zoetemeer? We should ride out to DeMo!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Mar 2016)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Mar 2016)

Aperitif said:


> View attachment 123066
> 
> Ms AWACHWI to the rescue. A red, wry smile from the Cameroon International soccer player. Bikkit?



There was an Arsenal player a few years back too, Nwanku Kanu or summat like...


----------



## rich p (28 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 123069


quarter to nine, not quarter to seven 3BM
Gingerbread saison from Arbor - lovely
Kernel Porter on draught - what better to accompany paella


----------



## User169 (28 Mar 2016)

Elderflower geueze. Pretty good. Not super sour and a definite floral aroma. Lovely stuff.


----------



## ceepeebee (28 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> Sure, CPB. Are you staying in the usual place in Zoetemeer? We should ride out to DeMo!


I am indeed! It's dull but I know where everything is now so it suits nicely. And funnily enough, I just Bike-Hiked a route to Bodegraven and back for the saturday..... (am terribly out of shape at the moment, so I'll be slow)

Went to a demolen night at redchurch brewery the other night, the beer they did together "Black and Brett" was pretty damn delicious.


----------



## vernon (28 Mar 2016)

A very tasty weißbier with a not unpleasant hint of ripe banana. A nice first beer in Budapest.


----------



## rich p (28 Mar 2016)

vernon said:


> View attachment 123086
> 
> 
> A very tasty weißbier with a not unpleasant hint of ripe banana. A nice first beer in Budapest.


banana, hops and lemon - 3 of your 5 a day Vern!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Mar 2016)

vernon said:


> View attachment 123086
> 
> 
> A very tasty weißbier with a not unpleasant hint of ripe banana. A nice first beer in Budapest.



Don't give us any of that "I'm in Budapest" rubbish; you're round Rich's gaff and are flinging chucks of lemon that was stuck round his dish at each others beer glass


rich p said:


> View attachment 123079


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Mar 2016)

Quiz night. Wish us luck.

Tonight's brain lube is







It's local, from Cheshire

opposite the Bentley dealership. Someone told me they sell more Bentley's than any other dealership. Apparently in Cheshire they drink more champagne than anywhere else in Britain too. That's footballers and pilots for ya

Anyway, the beer is a wheat beer flavoured with coriander, curacao orange peel (not just any old orange peel) and cardamom.

It's lovely.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Mar 2016)

And its stable mate; Ruck and Maul. 

Also lush






Very deep toasted malt but light bodied. 

Presents me with a dilemma which can only be solved by copious quantities of both.


----------



## User169 (29 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Quiz night. Wish us luck.
> 
> Tonight's brain lube is
> 
> ...



We always knew you were class, Mossy!


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> We always knew you were class, Mossy!


Innit


----------



## User169 (29 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Innit



You're not fooling anyone!


----------



## nickyboy (29 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Apparently in Cheshire they drink more champagne than anywhere else in Britain too. .



Alderley Edge (actually Wilmslow) Majestic Mossy. It sells more champagne than any other branch in the UK


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Mar 2016)

Greetings from Belgium!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Mar 2016)

[QUOTE 4215504, member: 259"]Are you in that coffin bar?[/QUOTE]

I don't know where I am!!!


----------



## User169 (29 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Greetings from Belgium!
> 
> View attachment 123150



My mate started his own brewery and has fantastic artwork.






I really hope Duvels new branding (more recent than Frontaal) is just a coincidence.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Mar 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Alderley Edge (actually Wilmslow) Majestic Mossy. It sells more champagne than any other branch in the UK


Just footballers then


----------



## stephec (29 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> And its stable mate; Ruck and Maul.
> 
> Also lush
> 
> ...


Lovely stuff.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Mar 2016)

Despite no wishes of luck....






We win again


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Mar 2016)

Westie Dub


----------



## theclaud (29 Mar 2016)

Earworm! I've been wondering why on earth this has been floating around my head for the last 24 hours, driving me round the bend:



And then I came home to find this on the shelf and it all became clear...






Luckily, I have a new record player, so am working on dispelling the unwanted tunes from my head! 3BM totally loves this sh*t.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> And its stable mate; Ruck and Maul.
> 
> Also lush
> 
> ...


I love Ruck and Maul. Tatton make Lazy Haze too, the best honey beer I've tasted, I think it's a seasonal (Summer only) but worth looking out for.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Mar 2016)

theclaud said:


> Earworm! I've been wondering why on earth this has been floating around my head for the last 24 hours, driving me round the bend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For reasons too many to go into in detail (ssk me about Carl my mate the crooner some time) I pressed like three times

I didn't wanna doowit


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Mar 2016)

theclaud said:


> Earworm! I've been wondering why on earth this has been floating around my head for the last 24 hours, driving me round the bend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Right idea, wrong song, Shirley the beer's name came from this song.



The Devil made me brew it the first time, the second time I did it on my own...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Mar 2016)

Incoming!


----------



## nickyboy (30 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Despite no wishes of luck....
> 
> View attachment 123158
> 
> ...



All I'll say is be careful Mossy

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-35820766


----------



## srw (30 Mar 2016)

A couple of pints of Harvey's and one of the best burgers I've had in a while at the Old Oak, Arlington.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Mar 2016)

Is there a vote or summert?

Who knew?!






Does yes mean stay or Brexit?

Oh well, hope I didn't inadvertantly back the wrong side.

The beer's nothing to write to the EU about.


----------



## rich p (30 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Is there a vote or summert?
> 
> Who knew?!
> 
> ...


It's a clash of views Mossy; Should we stay or should we go...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> It's a clash of views Mossy; Should we stay or should we go...



Give em enough rope...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Mar 2016)

Couldn't find any Duvel trip hop '16, but found a big stash of '15 for not a lot of eurobeans, bought some.


----------



## rich p (30 Mar 2016)

Just had a Wed.night sesh.
The Plateau was light and lovely
The Red Export was gluggable but too sweet
The Partridge is a proper lightly bitter English session ale - top dollar


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Mar 2016)

Hipsters have saved Beer - CAMRA to concentrate on saving pubs.






http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/sho...mpaign-for-Real-Ale-pulled-its-last-pint.html

Not a hipster, cool tee though.


----------



## rich p (31 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Not a hipster, cool tee though.
> 
> View attachment 123327



It's not a selfie so who took it 3BM?


----------



## ceepeebee (31 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hipsters have saved Beer - CAMRA to concentrate on saving pubs.
> 
> View attachment 123326
> 
> ...


I have a beard and wear trainers all the time, but have been drinking ale/bitter all my life. I don't know if I'm part of the solution or the problem anymore....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Mar 2016)

ceepeebee said:


> I have a beard and wear trainers all the time, but have been drinking ale/bitter all my life. I don't know if I'm part of the solution or the problem anymore....



The problem is one of people not drinking beer so you're definitely part of the solution, dude.


----------



## User169 (31 Mar 2016)

A bit more from CAMRA itself..

https://revitalisation.camra.org.uk/blog/is-this-the-end-of-the-campaign-for-real-ale


----------



## Crackle (31 Mar 2016)

They could finally put the 'e' in and spell it right.


----------



## nickyboy (31 Mar 2016)

Continuing my occasional series "Beer I bought when going to Tesco for something else"

Popped in to buy some chicken breasts. These fellas were on special offer 4 for £6 so how could I resist?







Chicken will be used for Thai Green Curry on Sunday. Beer will not last that long


----------



## srw (31 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> A bit more from CAMRA itself..
> 
> https://revitalisation.camra.org.uk/blog/is-this-the-end-of-the-campaign-for-real-ale


They could convert to a charity and rebrand as "Beer UK". What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Tim Hall (31 Mar 2016)

An epic tale of non delivered beer in YorkshireCumbria.

Over Easter I was away staying in a bunkbarn in Sedbergh with lots of friends. I'd arranged for the Dent brewery to deliver a firkin of Aviator sometime on Thursday afternoon, but by eight in the evening this had failed to materialise. Drastic measures were called for, as my chums were getting thirsty. Getting someone to answer the phone at a miocrobrewery on Good Friday is more or less impossible, on account of no-one being there, but some webbery searching turned up the phone number for the George and Dragon in Dent, which is their brewery tap. I phoned them, they said they'd phone someone else who would phone someone else and could I call back in half an hour. Thirty one minutes later I called back but they were still waiting for their person to call them. An hour passes, in which I peel some spuds. I call again. Success! Joe is at the brewery and he calls me. Had I ordered the beer? Why yes, I had. It'll need time to settle. Ooh, not good, we're thirsty people, can you do it "bright". Joe goes off to find an empty clean cask and calls back. Yes he can.

I leap into the motor with a roll of notes in my back pocket, postcode on the sat nav. Twisty lanes take me to Dentdale, through the v picturesque vilage of Dent and I end up at what is patently The Wrong Place. I reverse down a narrow drive way, looking for anything that resembles a brewery. A bit more driving in narrow lanes and, against all the Bloke Rules, I flag some one down and ask for directions. We wind down our respective windows. "Do you know where the brewery is?" "The brewery? I do know where it is. I rent them the land it's on" Detailed directions follow, with no indication of distance, then tales of how he supped the first pint they made and the information that the brewery gets its water from a spring on his land. "Am I getting Aviator?" he asks. "A bottlle perhaps". "No, a barrel". "Eeh".

I finally find the brewery and Joe. It's the next door farm to the cottage I tried earlier, carefully camoflauged by a sodding great pile of beer barrels. We load the firkin into the car and I hand over a hundred notes. For 72 pints.

I get back to Sedburgh and we do manly things with hammers, taps and hand whittled spiles. The beer is good. Really good.


----------



## srw (31 Mar 2016)

Northern monk from the Northern Star brewery. It's a cold cappuccino in a pint glass: a chocolate porter brewed with coffee. And it's scrummy.


----------



## srw (31 Mar 2016)

Continuing the religious theme, and in honour of a great beer drinker, a pint of Father Squirrel. This is Red Squirrel's spiced Belgian Brown ale.

It's nearer black than brown, has a full body, and like a good pie it has more than a hint of meatiness and spice - coriander I suspect.


----------



## User169 (31 Mar 2016)

Bottles of Schlenkerla bottom left.


----------



## srw (31 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> Bottles of Schlenkerla bottom left.


Well spotted. Part of their tiny International selection. A few from the US, a couple of lagers, three lambics, one Gueze, Duchesse de Bourgogne, Saison Dupont, Delirium Tremens and Trappiste Rochefort.

At the moment they've got as many Ilkley brewery varieties as they have from the whole of Europe outside the UK.


----------



## srw (31 Mar 2016)

And since I haven't finished the paper and Mrs W has gone out to try clipless pedals on her solo bike....

Completing the clerical trio, a half of Erasmus. A dry-hopped saison it says on the board. And that's how to use hops. A gently floral background to a slightly sour saison.


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Mar 2016)

To @vernon


----------



## rich p (31 Mar 2016)

One of my lad's butcher boys brews à la DP and donated a couple of his recent creations. 
The biere d'abbaye is a thing of rare beauty, slightly sour notes with a hint of fruit. Right up DP's strada and I'd pay good money for them if they were on a shelf in a beer shop.


----------



## rich p (31 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> To @vernon
> 
> View attachment 123369


Jesus effing Christ, Mossy. That's scary


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> Jesus effing Christ, Mossy. That's scary


The camera never lies


----------



## srw (31 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> One of my lad's butcher boys brews à la DP and donated a couple of his recent creations.
> The biere d'abbaye is a thing of rare beauty, slightly sour notes with a hint of fruit. Right up DP's strada and I'd pay good money for them if they were on a shelf in a beer shop.
> View attachment 123370
> View attachment 123371


*zooms in on the crosswwoorrdd*

*oh sod. It's out of focus.*


----------



## rich p (31 Mar 2016)

srw said:


> *zooms in on the crosswwoorrdd*
> 
> *oh sod. It's out of focus.*


Strategically placed giant Guardian Easter cryptic...
...completed


----------



## rich p (31 Mar 2016)

srw said:


> *zooms in on the crosswwoorrdd*
> 
> *oh sod. It's out of focus.*


Yours was a weekday Grauniad?


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Mar 2016)

User13710 said:


> Are those ... horns??









https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=p...iw=412&bih=604&dpr=2.63#imgrc=H9w-8QZH37D52M:

Without beer


----------



## srw (31 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> Yours was a weekday Grauniad?


It was. And I haven't even looked at the crossword. Bit we're only about two-thirds of the way through Saturday's eenntteerrttaaiinniinngg crosswwoorrdd.


----------



## rich p (31 Mar 2016)

srw said:


> It was. And I haven't even looked at the crossword. Bit we're only about two-thirds of the way through Saturday's eenntteerrttaaiinniinngg crosswwoorrdd.


If you need any tips...
P.S. My bad for mmiissiinngg the hints!


----------



## rich p (31 Mar 2016)

Matt the butcher should give chops the chop and set up a



hop shop...
His export India porter is a beaut too. Malty, chocolate blah blah


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Mar 2016)

Doggin' tonight, Libertine Black Ale, I was after a Cocoa Psycho but this will have to do as a low strength substitute. Place is hipster city central tonight.


----------



## Elybazza61 (31 Mar 2016)

Been in The Belgian Monk in Naaridge today and enjoyed a Kwaremount (prep for Sundays race) and a Petrus Aged Red;better half enjoyed the Ter Dolen Kriek too.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Mar 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> To @vernon
> 
> View attachment 123369


Yeh, a glass of beer poured in memory of the big fella. Rest In Pies Vernon.


----------



## srw (31 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Doggin' tonight


TMI

I have a vision of 50-something gels with pearls and not much else dancin' around the Rollrights


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Mar 2016)

That's your filthy mind, I'm in Newcastle.


----------



## User169 (31 Mar 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That's your filthy mind, I'm in Newcastle.



BrewDog are doing a tap-take over in Rotterdam tomorrow, but I'm off to Belgium.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> BrewDog are doing a tap-take over in Rotterdam tomorrow, but I'm off to Belgium.



Belgium's OK, when I was there earlier this week they still had some beer left.


----------



## Aperitif (31 Mar 2016)

DP said:


> BrewDog are doing a tap-take over in Rotterdam tomorrow, but I'm off to Belgium.


Wish they would take over Tescos downstairs...no Punk, no nuffink. Cheersing Vernon with Chablis from the frigo instead. 'Cheers Vernon!'  ...all that work with the US Tour beer caps the other week...


----------



## John the Monkey (31 Mar 2016)

My cheers to Vernon.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Mar 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Wish they would take over Tescos downstairs...no Punk, no nuffink. Cheersing Vernon with Chablis from the frigo instead. 'Cheers Vernon!'  ...all that work with the US Tour beer caps the other week...


A proper beer cappage chap.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Mar 2016)

One for the road, cheers Vern.







Brewdog Jet Black Heart.


----------



## ceepeebee (1 Apr 2016)

srw said:


> View attachment 123361
> 
> 
> Northern monk from the Northern Star brewery. It's a cold cappuccino in a pint glass: a chocolate porter brewed with coffee. And it's scrummy.


I really like this bottled, must hunt it down at a pub


----------



## User169 (1 Apr 2016)

Quality brewing air for sale...

https://www.spontanair.com/


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2016)

My senses are being assaulted. My taste buds are on fire.
Persuaded by my son and heir to hotfoot it down to Brewdog and try the 9.6% Mikkkeller 1000 IBU on tap before it goes. Resin, hops, almost a whisky burn. Bloody love it. A third of a pint is more than 4 of your English pounds. That's all I'm having or I may not make it back up the hill.


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2016)

There are 17 punters in the Brewdog boozer and the only females are the two bar staff.
Not sure what that says...
...where's @theclaud when you need her!


----------



## theclaud (1 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> There are 17 punters in the Brewdog boozer and the only females are the two bar staff.
> *Not sure what that says...*



The townswomen knew you were coming?


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2016)

They've got Shipwreck @ 13.8% - £5.95 for a third!
Should I?


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> They've got Shipwreck @ 13.8% - £5.95 for a third!
> Should I?


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2016)

User said:


> No


Too late.
They launched it last night - aged in whisky barrels. A cross between jackhammer and laphroig. Hmmm, niiice. Vernon would have approved...
...absinthe makes the heart grow fonder


----------



## martint235 (1 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> They've got Shipwreck @ 13.8% - £5.95 for a third!
> Should I?


£5.95 and they're not even willing to give you a full pint???


----------



## nickyboy (1 Apr 2016)

Live reporting from the Bree Louise, Euston.

Pint of BL Session Pale Ale and what was a steak and kidney pie in Vernon 's honour


----------



## User169 (1 Apr 2016)

BrewDog tap takeover in Haarlem tonight. Tap list shows shipwreck. Quite tempted not to go to Belgium after all.


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> £5.95 and they're not even willing to give you a full pint???


Quality not quantity


----------



## martint235 (1 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Quality not quantity


For £5.95 I expect both!!!! That's just a brewery being ponsy.


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> For £5.95 I expect both!!!! That's just a brewery being ponsy.


Nobody forced me to buy it
Nobody forced me to drink it
Nobody forced you to admire my tastes


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2016)

DP said:


> BrewDog tap takeover in Haarlem tonight. Tap list shows shipwreck. Quite tempted not to go to Belgium after all.
> 
> View attachment 123458


Some seriously good choices on there DP. What a dilemma...


----------



## martint235 (1 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Nobody forced me to buy it
> Nobody forced me to drink it
> Nobody forced you to admire my tastes


All true but it's beers like this that are already turning me away from the craft beer movement.


----------



## User169 (1 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Some seriously good choices on there DP. What a dilemma...



Supposed to be riding the RvV course tomorrow. Not really looking forward to it, but at least the weather looks OK.


----------



## subaqua (1 Apr 2016)

Guess where I am


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2016)

subaqua said:


> Guess where I am


The White Cross?


----------



## subaqua (1 Apr 2016)

Does this help


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Apr 2016)

A pub


----------



## subaqua (1 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> A pub


Nobber


----------



## Crackle (1 Apr 2016)

Hoxton stout 6%






And that may be an apple crumble on the left and a butchers steak pie behind, inspired of course by Vernon.

Beer is lovely. Sweet malt but hoppy and slightly bitter. Very smooth.


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Apr 2016)

Rum Porter (Boggart Brewery, 4.7%, bottle conditioned)




Kindly shared with me by Mrs M, this has a lot of smoke upfront, with some caramel and a nice smoky bitter finish. Nice aroma too.

If you like a flavourful, smoky Porter with a bit of complexity, you'll love this.


----------



## Crackle (1 Apr 2016)

Madhatbrewery, Nightmare on Bold St. 9%






Now I've never had a nightmare on Bold St. It's one of my favourite Liverpool streets and the beer does nothing to dispel that. It's absolutely bloody lovely. Smells....superb and evocative but I can't quite place why. Taste, dark, molasses, sweet....just gorgeous. Why didn't I buy two.

I only hope son2 does not call later with a puncture as he took my Marin to go to a friends. Mrs C has not drunk though....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> They've got Shipwreck @ 13.8% - £5.95 for a third!
> Should I?



Nearly had that last night, bottled it though, not literally...


----------



## Crackle (1 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Madhatbrewery, Nightmare on Bold St. 9%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, heavy going. Glad I just bought one.

And it smells of mushy peas!


----------



## martint235 (1 Apr 2016)

User said:


> That's because you are incapable of moving on from your belief that things can only be good in oversize portions.


No it's about value for money and not making a huge margin just cos something is a fad. I absolutely respect rich's prerogative to buy it though. 

I have paid £12 for a pint before but it was a special pint


----------



## srw (1 Apr 2016)

fark.

I've just bought a Fullers imperial stout. It's 10.7% according to the (500ml) bottle. I thought I was being prudent by not having another ESB.


----------



## srw (2 Apr 2016)

The first quarter-pint was lovely, but then it got cloying and felt like time to leave so I necked the rest. Whoops. I should have had a Honeydew.

Fortunately we live at the end of the line and I had a minder with me, so I didn't have to do the meandering walk of shame. I've had that experience once too often in Guildford, where I stay right next to the penultimate station.


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Apr 2016)

On The Broad Chare, Newcastle

In the words of the bar tender "doesn't taste as purple as it looks"

One will be enough


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Apr 2016)

I came to Newcastle on a whim when I woke up this morning only to find I'm one week early for the beer festival. Doh!

Oh well.

This is called writer's block and it's beery.






Hoppy, bitter, rubbery, lovely


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 123550
> 
> 
> On The Broad Chare, Newcastle
> ...



lager and black.....*shudder*


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I came to Newcastle on a whim when I woke up this morning only to find I'm one week early for the beer festival. Doh!
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> ...



If you've time, try Bierrex on Pilgrim, Mossy, they've got a ton of stuff on tap.

XT 1, nice hoppy blonde beer from Long Crendon.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Apr 2016)

And there's a micropub in a railway arch, I haven't been there yet but it looks OK.


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> And there's a micropub in a railway arch, I haven't been there yet but it looks OK.


I must have walked by Bierrex a dozen times and it never really registered. Let's hope there's time.

Which micro pub?


----------



## srw (2 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> lager and black.....*shudder*


While I was waiting to be served last night I saw the bartender pull a nearly full pint of Guinness, and then add a large slug of blackcurrant cordial. Black and black?


----------



## 0lonerider (2 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I must have walked by Bierrex a dozen times and it never really registered. Let's hope there's time.
> 
> Which micro pub?


The split chimp on fourth street behind the central station it's down past the station under the tunnel and on the left


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Apr 2016)

0lonerider said:


> The split chimp on fourth street behind the central station it's down past the station under the tunnel and on the left


In the Split Chimp.

I have one third of each of the cssk beers. There's a few bottles in the fridge too and a keg of lager, the staple spirits and something called "soft drinks"








In order:

1) biscuits
2) hops
3) A bit like Newcastle Broon


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Apr 2016)

Now in Bierrex and because I know how @rich p loves a photo of a beer menu:





I wanted a number 8, so to speak but it'd run out. "Have a number 9" she said "it's very similar"... Phew, narrow escape. Either that or they know nowt about beer.

I went for 14. I think I am entering my mild period:


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Now in Bierrex and because I know how @rich p loves a photo of a beer menu:
> View attachment 123588
> 
> 
> ...



Good work moss.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Apr 2016)

Red Rye, still heroically working my way through the first case.


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Apr 2016)

Are you bored yet?

Pleased To Meet You (it's the name of a pub, I think the cool kids say PTMY).

not many perches for the bar fly. Gonna slug this and head for The Crown Posada

L8rs


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> If you've time, try Bierrex on Pilgrim, Mossy, they've got a ton of stuff on tap.
> 
> XT 1, nice hoppy blonde beer from Long Crendon.
> 
> View attachment 123555


Mrs M's father grew up in Long Crendon and her grandfather is buried in the churchyard.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Apr 2016)

The spoils of my visit to Kelso this morning






I had been intending to get a few session ales but ended up with (from L>R) 6.3%, 7.4%, 4.0%, 9.6%, 4.9% and 8.0%. Which I suppose will be a good "session" of sorts


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Apr 2016)

Clockwork Orange in Crown Posada. Very nice

Almasty Passion Fruit in The Red House. OK


Marmion said:


> The spoils of my visit to Kelso this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK for starters


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> OK for starters



I'm "on call" at work. Cannae be too pissed


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'm "on call" at work. Cannae be too pissed


This is true...

... One cannot be too pissed


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Apr 2016)

Im on holliday...just had a great Moussaka..and now enjoying beers...hot tub in a while with a couple more..
Badgers Glory..back on the waggon Tuesday..its an mtb holliday but ive succumbed to peer pressure ..or is that beer pressure..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Apr 2016)

Happy Christmas!!!


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2016)

Down the 'spoons in Glossop with son #2

Couple of pints of this were excellent. Howards Town is a small local brewery






Norhern Powerhouse pricing

Had a bottle of this bad boy. 7.2%...back home I need a bit of a lie down


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'm "on call" at work. Cannae be too pissed



Blimey, still I suppose when there's a rush on after closing time they need all the burger flippers they can get.


----------



## User169 (2 Apr 2016)

Kwaremont in the market square in Oudenaarde. Just as we got there, Lizzie Armistead popped up on the stage. This totally hit the spot after a 245km ride.


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Apr 2016)

DP said:


> Kwaremont in the market square in Oudenaarde. Just as we got there, Lizzie Armistead popped up on the stage. This totally hit the spot after a 245km ride.
> View attachment 123612


I think it would have hit the spot after the first forty clicks and at equal intervals thereafter


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Apr 2016)

DP said:


> Kwaremont in the market square in Oudenaarde. Just as we got there, Lizzie Armistead popped up on the stage. This totally hit the spot after a 245km ride.
> View attachment 123612


Good going @DP. Enjoy the well-deserved beer.

I so wish I was in Oudenaarde or Gent just now!


----------



## srw (2 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Mrs M's father grew up in Long Crendon and her grandfather is buried in the churchyard.


I think that deserves an official Beer thread pilgrimage - the Buckinghamshire cradle of Scot Nat Nobbery.

You could probably construct a reasonably passable brewery crawl-cum-bike-ride in the area without too much difficulty. Red Squirrel outside Hemel, Haresfoot in Berko, Tring, Chiltern outside Wendover, Aylesbury brewhouse, XT at Long Crendon, Vale outside Brill and Oxfordshire in the cycling centre of the universe that is Marsh Gibbon.

Knock out Aylesbury (where the National Trust has its only pub) and that's a pretty fine ride.
https://goo.gl/maps/LHLTWTjvDh62


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Apr 2016)

srw said:


> I think that deserves an official Beer thread pilgrimage - the Buckinghamshire cradle of Scot Nat Nobbery.


He still gets the local church magazine sent to him, the nobber. Mrs M was mightily pleased when she married me and got a proper surname rather than the quite frankly ludicrously pompous one she'd been lumped with as a result of her father hailing from ludicrous-name-land


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Apr 2016)

Old Empire IPA (Marston's, 5.7% abv)




When Mrs M said we were getting some bits from the shops, I'd hoped to be heading for Waitrose, but we ended up in Aldi. Mrs M chose a Hobgoblin (very nice), and I went for this.

It's not anything earth shattering, but there's a pleasant malty sweetness, balanced by citrussy, possibly slightly floral flavours with a decent, lingering bitter finish.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Apr 2016)

Who wouldn't be disappointed at missing out on a visit to 'trose.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> The spoils of my visit to Kelso this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Tempest and Buxton beers were Berliner Weisses. It's my first experience and the beer shop chap said they were sour but not in Gueuze-sour. But they certainly hit your tastebuds. I got the order mixed up so went Berliner Weisse, Double IPA, Double IPA, Berliner Weisse. 
In future I think it will be no Berliner Weisse at any point.


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Who wouldn't be disappointed at missing out on a visit to 'trose.


If we're big shop beer shopping, I think I'd be happy with them, or M&S.


----------



## Crackle (3 Apr 2016)

Saison Dupont






I decided I needed to develop my saison tastes. After the last one, which i didn't like, it's taken me a while to prioritise picking one up. I was not expecting to like this but the bloke in the shop reckoned it was a good one and he's right. It's really nice. I'm encouraged to pick up some more now.


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Apr 2016)

Nothing special, but I'm drinking it out of a Tour of Flanders Primus glass, as it's the day of the race.


----------



## theclaud (3 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Saison Dupont
> 
> m
> 
> I decided I needed to develop my saison tastes. After the last one, which i didn't like, it's taken me a while to prioritise picking one up. I was not expecting to like this but the bloke in the shop reckoned it was a good one and he's right. It's really nice. I'm encouraged to pick up some more now.


Try and get your hands on some of BBNo's stuff. The Chamomile & Hisbiscus is a winner, but they have a mahoosive saison range with all sorts of exciting and exotic variations - I've only tried a handful but I'm up for the lot.


----------



## Tim Hall (3 Apr 2016)

srw said:


> I think that deserves an official Beer thread pilgrimage - the Buckinghamshire cradle of Scot Nat Nobbery.
> 
> You could probably construct a reasonably passable brewery crawl-cum-bike-ride in the area without too much difficulty. Red Squirrel outside Hemel, Haresfoot in Berko, Tring, Chiltern outside Wendover, Aylesbury brewhouse, XT at Long Crendon, Vale outside Brill and Oxfordshire in the cycling centre of the universe that is Marsh Gibbon.
> 
> ...


Hmm, my fading memory suggested they own a pub in London's famous London, near London Bridge. Google confirms this: The George Inn, Borough High St. And it also tells me they run the Sticklebarn Tavern, Langdale. (The BBC article about that pub says they own 60 pubs, but they are all tenanted and run as individual businesses.)


----------



## ceepeebee (3 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Saison Dupont
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd argue that that's pretty much the one to measure others against, love that stuff


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> In future I think it will be no Berliner Weisse at any point.


Or as JFK almost said...


----------



## ceepeebee (3 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Or as JFK almost said...


Yuck, nein berlinner?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Or as JFK almost said...


Je suis un rockstar?


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2016)

ceepeebee said:


> Yuck, nein berlinner?


Vee ask zee qvestions....


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2016)

I had my first from Cloudwater tonight, Session Beer (crap name) on draught from the offie.
Very bitter and hoppy which wouldn't please everyone but it's right up my avenue...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> I had my first from Cloudwater tonight, Session Beer (crap name) on draught from the offie.
> Very bitter and hoppy which wouldn't please everyone but it's right up my avenue...
> View attachment 123736


One of the beers in my last pic was Cloudwater, DIPA v2, and it was very nice. Not as good as the Fyne Ales one tho.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Apr 2016)

After a hard day putting ikea shït together a couple of well-earned swallies.


----------



## ceepeebee (3 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> I had my first from Cloudwater tonight, Session Beer (crap name) on draught from the offie.
> Very bitter and hoppy which wouldn't please everyone but it's right up my avenue...
> View attachment 123736


Aye, was a bit feisty for my liking.


----------



## srw (3 Apr 2016)

theclaud said:


> I'm up for the lot.



There's an obvious observation to be made there.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Apr 2016)

I've been in San Francisco for a couple of days and of course I have made the effort to sample some West Coast brews. 

Had a very nice Double IPA, Hella Hoppy, from Altamont Beer Works, an interesting Belgian-style sour cherry Brown aAe - can't remember from where - and a very intense Eclipse bourbon barrel-aged Imperial Stout from FiftyFifty. To be honest, this tasted so much of bourbon, I am not sure it was actually that good as beer. Some people seem to like this. I didn't finish even the very small glass I had. I also had some British-style Milds, which seems to be the current fashion. They were without exception not particularly nice or interesting, in other words exactly like most Milds you used to find in pubs across Britain.


----------



## User169 (4 Apr 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I've been in San Francisco for a couple of days and of course I have made the effort to sample some West Coast brews.
> 
> Had a very nice Double IPA, Hella Hoppy, from Altamont Beer Works, an interesting Belgian-style sour cherry Brown aAe - can't remember from where - and a very intense Eclipse bourbon barrel-aged Imperial Stout from FiftyFifty. *To be honest, this tasted so much of bourbon, I am not sure it was actually that good as beer.* Some people seem to like this. I didn't finish even the very small glass I had. I also had some British-style Milds, which seems to be the current fashion. They were without exception not particularly nice or interesting, in other words exactly like most Milds you used to find in pubs across Britain.



Phew! I nearly dropped some serious cash on a couple of bottles recently.


----------



## uphillstruggler (4 Apr 2016)

srw said:


> I think that deserves an official Beer thread pilgrimage - the Buckinghamshire cradle of Scot Nat Nobbery.
> 
> You could probably construct a reasonably passable brewery crawl-cum-bike-ride in the area without too much difficulty. Red Squirrel outside Hemel, Haresfoot in Berko, Tring, Chiltern outside Wendover, Aylesbury brewhouse, XT at Long Crendon, Vale outside Brill and Oxfordshire in the cycling centre of the universe that is Marsh Gibbon.
> 
> ...



you could always head over to MK if you want to add a three or more breweries to this. you have the white park out in Cranfield, Hornes brewery in little brickhill, concrete cow in Bradwell abbey and Bucks Star near New Bradwell. by then, youll probably need to wheel your bikes to the nearby Wolverton station for a train home.


----------



## Spartak (4 Apr 2016)




----------



## User169 (4 Apr 2016)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 123793


The one on the right is brewed by the same people that brew Kwaremont, the house beer of the Ronde van Vlaanderen.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Apr 2016)

DP said:


> The one on the right is brewed by the same people that brew Kwaremont, the house beer of the Ronde van Vlaanderen.



How are the legs today, DP?


----------



## User169 (4 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> How are the legs today, DP?



Legs fine. Rear end fine. But, bloody hell, my wrists hurt. Im pushing on though and managingto get a glass up to my chops.

Torpedo from Sierra Nevada. Good balance of malt and hops. I think MandS have it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Apr 2016)

Get a straw...


----------



## rich p (4 Apr 2016)

I'm on the wagon on a Monday so I've only had a cooking Duvel...


----------



## PaulB (4 Apr 2016)

DP said:


> Legs fine. Rear end fine. But, bloody hell, my wrists hurt. Im pushing on though and managingto get a glass up to my chops.
> 
> Torpedo from Sierra Nevada. Good balance of malt and hops. I think MandS have it.
> 
> View attachment 123796


I love that one. Well, not 'love', more luuuuuurrrrrvvvvve it, if you know what I mean!


----------



## srw (4 Apr 2016)

DP said:


> The one on the right is brewed by the same people that brew Kwaremont, the house beer of the Ronde van Vlaanderen.


But I bet that most of us will struggle to distinguish either from Fosters. (Blind tasting, of course).


----------



## martint235 (5 Apr 2016)

So interview done. Stopped off at BrewDog Camden which is actually quite a nice boozer although a tad expensive. Had a Punk IPA, now home and into the garden with this little beaut.


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Apr 2016)

Quiz night









Three weeks in a row! We gonna get banned

Joke of the evening: "I had to resign my job as triangle player in a reggae band... It was the same ting every night"


----------



## Aperitif (6 Apr 2016)

threecheersmcginty..."Hip hip, (replacement...)"
Happy Birthday. 
('It's grim oop North, trying to win a quiz...well done Mossy & équipe.)


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Quiz night
> 
> View attachment 123936
> View attachment 123937
> ...


Never mind that Mossy, I'm in awe of the bloke sporting a jacket, a pink tie and a gladioli poking out of his top pocket. Ding dong!


----------



## stephec (6 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Never mind that Mossy, I'm in awe of the bloke sporting a jacket, a pink tie and a gladioli poking out of his top pocket. Ding dong!



It's spiffing what what what, in'it?

Actually I've got a jacket like that.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Never mind that Mossy, I'm in awe of the bloke sporting a jacket, a pink tie and a gladioli poking out of his top pocket. Ding dong!



Quite typical attire for the Northern Powerhouse

I need to pop out to the shops for a pint of milk but need to iron my cummerbund first


----------



## martint235 (6 Apr 2016)

Enjoying a nice pint of Bibock in the local 'Spoons


----------



## stephec (6 Apr 2016)

User said:


> It is spiffing but, more interestingly, from his homing in on the out of focus details, it shows how when the rest of us mock @rich p for his awful out of focus photos, he is only showing us the world as he sees it. He is the Oscar-Caude Monet of beer photography.


Either that or he's too bladdered to take a straight photo.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Apr 2016)

User said:


> It is spiffing but, more interestingly, from his homing in on the out of focus details, it shows how when the rest of us mock @rich p for his awful out of focus photos, he is only showing us the world as he sees it. He is the Oscar-Caude Monet of beer photography.



Man (Gamma) Ray surely?


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Man (Gamma) Ray surely?


Henri Cartier Marstons, I reckon. His "what's in focus?" work has more than a hint of Mario's Bike about it.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> So interview done. Stopped off at BrewDog Camden which is actually quite a nice boozer although a tad expensive. Had a Punk IPA, now home and into the garden with this little beaut.
> View attachment 123874


Your garden looks a mess, Mart.


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Apr 2016)

stephec said:


> It's spiffing what what what, in'it?
> 
> Actually I've got a jacket like that.



That's Posh-Stu that is. We call him Posh-Stu to differentiate him from Big-Stu who's big.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Apr 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Henri Cartier Marstons, I reckon. His "what's in focus?" work has more than a hint of Mario's Bike about it.


Let's not forget Elliot Erwittbeir...for a touch of 'dog.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> That's Posh-Stu that is. We call him Posh-Stu to differentiate him from Big-Stu who's big.


If he suggests that he can't make it in time for the start of the quiz, is he 'Posh Stu late in?'


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Apr 2016)

Aperitif said:


> If he suggests that he can't make it in time for the start of the quiz, is he 'Posh Stu late in?'


Boooooo


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Apr 2016)

Aperitif said:


> If he suggests that he can't make it in time for the start of the quiz, is he 'Posh Stu late in?'


----------



## User169 (6 Apr 2016)

Sour stuff from Oud Beersel. Delish!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Apr 2016)

Aperitif said:


> View attachment 123948
> 
> threecheersmcginty..."Hip hip, (replacement...)"
> Happy Birthday.
> ('It's grim oop North, trying to win a quiz...well done Mossy & équipe.)



Cheers teef, I got some beer and a record cleaning machine!


----------



## User169 (6 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Cheers teef, I got some beer and a record cleaning machine!
> 
> View attachment 123983



Happy birthday, 3bm!


----------



## User169 (6 Apr 2016)

More sour stuff. Cantillons organic gueuze. Not as tart as the Beersel -a bit more rounded.


----------



## theclaud (6 Apr 2016)

HB3BM!


----------



## theclaud (6 Apr 2016)




----------



## Crackle (6 Apr 2016)

User said:


> Is this allowed?
> View attachment 124011


Is it any good?


----------



## theclaud (7 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Is it any good?


Don't be silly.


----------



## rich p (7 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Is it any good?


See my review, post passim
p.s. I'd rather drink orange and soda


----------



## rich p (7 Apr 2016)

Mmmmmm, Arbor Monsoon saison.
Spicy, herby, love bug...


----------



## martint235 (7 Apr 2016)

So beer or no beer this evening? It's a toughie


----------



## theclaud (7 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Mmmmmm, Arbor Monsoon saison.
> Spicy, herby, love bug...
> View attachment 124087


Why haven't I had one of those???


----------



## rich p (7 Apr 2016)

theclaud said:


> Why haven't I had one of those???


Pop round, there's one here with your name on it...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Pop round, there's one here with your name on it...









Ackshly rich, this would be a good one for your boy!


----------



## MarkF (7 Apr 2016)

I tried these about a 2 weeks ago for the first time from Asda, Champigneulles 5.5%, they are very nice indeed and cost £3.90 for 6 x 330cl. They are so cheap that I've been having 6 a night ever since..........


----------



## rich p (7 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 124096
> 
> 
> Ackshly rich, this would be a good one for your boy!


Phew, I think you got away with that 3BM: I thought you were calling TC an old sow, which I would only do to her face...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Phew, I think you got away with that 3BM: I thought you were calling TC an old sow, which I would only do to her face...



I just saw the picture of the piggy.

Bikkit?


----------



## Crackle (8 Apr 2016)

User3094 said:


> Can't decide if this adds or distracts from the constant smell of piss


Change your undies next time.


----------



## martint235 (8 Apr 2016)

User3094 said:


> View attachment 124108
> Can't decide if this adds or distracts from the constant smell of piss


Well Stoke on Trent is never going to smell good is it?


----------



## stephec (8 Apr 2016)

Today's plunder, apologies for the Krombacher but I have to take care of Mrs Stephec's needs as well.


----------



## stephec (8 Apr 2016)

I forgot this, I've got her a bottle of cider as well.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Apr 2016)

Westie Dubb, dubble yumtus...


----------



## rich p (8 Apr 2016)

I had a gentle ride with a friend out to Shoreham for lunch and despite my intention, I was unable to resist a half of Gales Spring Sprinter ( bursting with zesty hop flavours)
and a pint of Harveys.


----------



## rich p (8 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Westie Dubb, dubble yumtus...
> 
> View attachment 124138


Making bread?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Making bread?



Yup. Being thoroughly middle-class, I also get extra points for buying the beer in 'trose, Witney.

How was the Gales, their HSB is lovely stuff?


----------



## rich p (8 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yup. Being thoroughly middle-class, I also get extra points for buying the beer in 'trose, Witney.
> 
> How was the Gales, their HSB is lovely stuff?


It was a lightweight summer type ale. Not overly hoppy but only okay. I used to drink their BBB in a local but sadly it is no more. The HSB isn't brewed in Horndean these days and I don't know if it's still the same recipe or been fecked about with by Fullers.


----------



## martint235 (8 Apr 2016)

It's going to be a night of old favourites. This will be followed by Poachers Choice, King Goblin and Proper Job IPA


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Apr 2016)

Harviestoun IPA, nice hoppy beer from the mousekateers. Citra Simco Amarillo and Apollo.


----------



## smutchin (8 Apr 2016)

Pub quiz fuel...


----------



## rich p (8 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> Pub quiz fuel...
> 
> View attachment 124146


I wonder if Smutch wins as many times as Mossy...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> I wonder if Smutch wins as many times as Mossy...



Depends if he cheats as much...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> I had a gentle ride with a friend out to Shoreham for lunch and despite my intention, I was unable to resist a half of Gales Spring Sprinter ( bursting with zesty hop flavours)
> and a pint of Harveys.
> View attachment 124139
> View attachment 124140


Is that your little hat on the table or is it far away?


----------



## nickyboy (8 Apr 2016)

Friday night is Leffe brune night (plus view of Snake Pass in the background)


----------



## Aperitif (8 Apr 2016)

I can't resist either - despite settling down for an evening's colouring in...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Friday night is Leffe brune night (plus view of Snake Pass in the background)
> 
> View attachment 124163



Tiny glass of Leffe!


----------



## martint235 (8 Apr 2016)

Aperitif said:


> I can't resist either - despite settling down for an evening's colouring in...
> View attachment 124164


I've got to go back to Camden early on Monday, I'm actually hoping Brewdog keeps Wetherspoons hours. I did like Punk even at £5.50 a pint


----------



## Aperitif (8 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> I've got to go back to Camden early on Monday, I'm actually hoping Brewdog keeps Wetherspoons hours. I did like Punk even at £5.50 a pint


They have 'Shipwreck' on sale at the mo'...if all goes well, you could be doing a neat Trinity House impression after a couple of those - providing your wallet doesn't have a cardiac arrest. (Assuming you are carrying one these days  ) Wear a red hat! 
Let me know what time and I might let you buy me a thimblefull...


----------



## smutchin (9 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> I wonder if Smutch wins as many times as Mossy...



We came second last time, but this time we came third (out of 11 teams). And we would have come second this time if I'd stood my ground on a couple of questions I knew the answer to but was shouted down by my feckless team-mates (I mean, any fule kno that 'vicennial' is every 20 years, right?). 

The winner on both occasions was the same bunch of semi-pro Eggheads-wannabes who clearly have no life outisde of pub quizzes, not that I'm bitter about it or anything. Daffodils.

If there'd been a prize for Most Hipsterish Refreshments, we would have walked it.


----------



## User169 (9 Apr 2016)

Oatmeal stout. One of my own. Decent coffee and chocolate flavours, but a touch too dry.


----------



## martint235 (9 Apr 2016)

Aperitif said:


> They have 'Shipwreck' on sale at the mo'...if all goes well, you could be doing a neat Trinity House impression after a couple of those - providing your wallet doesn't have a cardiac arrest. (Assuming you are carrying one these days  ) Wear a red hat!
> Let me know what time and I might let you buy me a thimblefull...


It'll be early. My meeting is at 10am, I should be out by about 10.30am and I appreciate that some people are a little squeamish about drinking at that time of day.


----------



## 0lonerider (9 Apr 2016)

Theres a beer and cider festival on in Newcastle today at the university


----------



## martint235 (9 Apr 2016)

Guess who has been to Lidl?


----------



## srw (9 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> View attachment 124215
> View attachment 124216
> Guess who has been to Lidl?


Twice?


----------



## Aperitif (9 Apr 2016)

srw said:


> Twice?


No. Just 'Lidl and often...' 
(Insert JtM boom tish here + the expression 'bikkits?')
Anyway, it's a nice shiny surface and tidy background, so we know the photo wasn't taken at home. 
I'll see where I am at 10:45 on Monday Mart...good luck.


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Apr 2016)

No pic, as Mrs M and I just repeated our Aldi choices (Hers: Hobgoblin, His: Old Empire IPA).

Whilst I was a bit sniffy about my choice in reviews passim, I should recall that it cost a mere £1.25 - as I pointed out in reviews of the Revisionist beers, something that drinkable, for so little is jolly good.

I also wanted to mention Beer Emporium's current line up on their little bar;




...which is well worth a detour if you're in the area - Oracle, Citra and Neck Oil would all feature highly in my personal chart of "ideal things to drink on a sunny Saturday" and there's a stonking good bottle shop to peruse as well. ( http://www.thebeeremporium.com/ ).

I will be waiting in for delivery of a new washing machine, but I only hope that others can benefit from my knowledge, and avoid my mistake.


----------



## martint235 (9 Apr 2016)

@Aperitif I'll text you when I get out


----------



## User169 (9 Apr 2016)

Geuze with basil, a collaboration between Lindemans and Mikkeller. 

Great honey coLour. A big hit of basil on the nose, the taste is more herbal, although the basil is definitely there. Not the sourest, but some earthy funk and a bit of wood. Medium carbonation with a really long basily finish. 

Top notch beer.


----------



## User482 (9 Apr 2016)

Brew day today...






American Pale Ale with lashings of hops. @srw will love it.


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Apr 2016)

I have broken my shoulder doing an unplanned dismount.

Don't worry though. It's not my drinking arm


----------



## srw (9 Apr 2016)

User482 said:


> Brew day today...
> 
> View attachment 124243
> 
> ...


I look forward to a taste. When will it be ready?


----------



## srw (9 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I have broken my shoulder doing an unplanned dismount.
> 
> Don't worry though. It's not my drinking arm


Ow. Get well soon.


----------



## Crackle (9 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I have broken my shoulder doing an unplanned dismount.
> 
> Don't worry though. It's not my drinking arm


You dozy bugger! Beer will numb the pain and if you turn up at Llandudno, remind not to slap you on the back in greeting.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I have broken my shoulder doing an unplanned dismount.
> 
> Don't worry though. It's not my drinking arm



Nobber.


----------



## rich p (9 Apr 2016)

I don't know if it's my age (I am exceedingly old), but if I drink as little as a pint at lunchtime these days, you can guarantee I'll be asleep in the chair by the end of the afternoon. I'm pretty sure I used to have more stamina.
Shame, as I


MossCommuter said:


> I have broken my shoulder doing an unplanned dismount.
> 
> Don't worry though. It's not my drinking arm


Ouch!
https://untappd.com/b/dos-perros-sucia-broken-shoulder/1449486


----------



## User169 (9 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> I don't know if it's my age (I am exceedingly old), but if I drink as little as a pint at lunchtime these days, you can guarantee I'll be asleep in the chair by the end of the afternoon. I'm pretty sure I used to have more stamina.
> Shame, as I



....doze off mid-post!


----------



## rich p (9 Apr 2016)

DP said:


> ....doze off mid-post!


----------



## srw (9 Apr 2016)

Ilkley Hanging Stone oatmeal stout. Quite a slim stout rather than something more Falstaffian.

This place is very conveniently situated on the way home after a hard afternoon of fingerwork, playing with St Michael's organ. It's got an Ilkley Brewery takeover at the moment.






There's also a membership club. I'm not (yet) a member.


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> ...
> Don't worry though. It's not my drinking arm


Thank goodness for that!




Get well soon!


----------



## srw (9 Apr 2016)

I had a try of Northern Monk Rapscallion. No hops, but orange and ginger. As the woman sitting at the bar astutely observed it tastes like washing up liquid. So I've got an Ilkley Mayan. Chocolate and chipotle and 6.5%. Yum.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Apr 2016)

M&S Saison, and joy - found my album of publicity photos, thought I'd lost it. Anyway a signed photo of The Hag, yay!


----------



## srw (9 Apr 2016)

On my way out of the beer shop I picked up a few bottles which looked interesting, including the Schenk that @DP spotted a few pages back. Sensibly (my judgement is often impaired after a pint or so) most of what I picked needs chilling. So I opened an Anarchy brewing company stout which has _done time_ in Pinot Noir barrels. It was uninteresting. The stout was ordinary; the ageing simply added an overtone of elderly barrels and corked wine.

Unfortunately the photo I took of my purchases isn't yet available on this computer - although Google has spotted that I take a lot of photos of beer, and has kindly grouped them in a "beer" album, it can't display the photos it's only just had uploaded - so here's a photo of beer drinkers. Taken, I think, in Dieppe nearly a year ago.






Google is getting scary. It's recognised that on my phone (it doesn't yet have access to my camera photos) I take a lot of photos of Beer, Bikes, Bar, Food, Cars, Sky, Flowers and Monuments. Reassuringly it can't yet identify a car. Most of my photos in the "Car" album are actually of bikes.


----------



## srw (9 Apr 2016)

User said:


> Is that when @theclaud had just been ever so slightly sick and was trying to hold it in?


I don't think so. I think it was just after you had drunk the bar dry of Calvados and I'd just arrived. I more than made up for it later - one of the photos in the album is of some horrifically strong lager, by which time I believe TC's judgement had sent her to her hotel room.


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Apr 2016)

Wild Wader (Badger, 4.2% abv)





Mrs M is on the Hobgoblin again, so I have this all to myself. It's quite sweet and malty in the main, more bready than biscuity, with the hops bringing a refreshing part citrus, part floral taste and the middlingly lingering bitter finish. I liked this one.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Apr 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Wild Wader (Badger, 4.2% abv)
> View attachment 124283
> 
> Mrs M is on the Hobgoblin again, so I have this all to myself.


Time to stop letting out the spare room.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I have broken my shoulder doing an unplanned dismount.
> 
> Don't worry though. It's not my drinking arm


Why did I 'like' the news that you had broken your shoulder? Unintentional, but supportive.
I presume this happened on the Accrington Stanley to Salford night bus?
Nobber.
Phil your time with good friends who will drink for you. GWS.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Apr 2016)

Hilly 50 done this morning. Feet up watching the race this afternoon


----------



## theclaud (10 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Hilly 50 done this morning. Feet up watching the race this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 124358


I've done exactly the same, only without the hilly 50.


----------



## rich p (10 Apr 2016)

Hilly-ish 35, feet up, Proper Job...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Apr 2016)

Harviestoun Broken Dial, excellent Simcoe hopped beer, highly recommended. Pricey food though, £382.50 for 3 burgers!


----------



## theclaud (10 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> £382.50 for 3 burgers!


I hope you get to keep the squeezy tomato thing for that.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Harviestoun Broken Dial, excellent Simcoe hopped beer, highly recommended. Pricey food though, £382.50 for 3 burgers!
> 
> View attachment 124379


Now then, threehundredsmcginty,. I would understand if that phrase had mentioned 'three burghers' or 'three buggers' but cow pats? Wow! (Unless you are in that London of course, where even chickens don't come cheep.)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Apr 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Now then, threehundredsmcginty,. I would understand if that phrase had mentioned 'three burghers' or 'three buggers' but cow pats? Wow! (Unless you are in that London of course, where even chickens don't come cheep.)



Decimal pIace error, got a credit...


----------



## subaqua (10 Apr 2016)

I have had a daring diver from badger brewery . Was nice and hoppy , but not overly so. As a surprise discovery it was a good one.


----------



## srw (10 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> £382.50 for 3 burgers!


Absolute bargain compared with the pizza offer that dropped through the letterbox this week. The £500 delivery pizza.


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2016)

I didn't take a pic while I was watching the race, but this is what I was drinking - Gadd's No.5, a classic English Best Bitter, well balanced, good body, nothing fancy or unusual, just damn good beer:





And now for something completely different - Mikkeller All Others Pale. Interesting. A light American-style IPA with a citrussy tang and a resinous fresh hop astringency. Very pleasant indeed - would be a good summer thirst-quencher:





I don't know if it is meant to be that murky, or if it's something to do with my pouring technique. This is one of the down sides of real beer in cans - I find it almost impossible to get a clean pour.

The eagle-eyed among you will note that this is one of the quiz refreshment selection I posted the other night. I didn't get through all of them on the night - just had a few Beavertown Gamma Rays in the end - a decent beer but straightforward enough to be quaffed while concentrating on something else, like trying to beat those feckers on JP's team.

I had the Beavertown Applelation last night - "bramley apple saison". Too intriguing not to give it a go... And oh boy, it's a bit special. Slightly odd, and probably not to everyone's liking, but I though it was great - much better than I was expecting. It's a proper saison at heart, with authentic farmyard funk, rounded off with sweet'n'sour apples. I will definitely be getting that one again.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2016)

Emergency scientific research being carried out at Ice Wharf in Camden, with 'one tall glass' and one not so tall...
I have the 'Battersea IPA' - very kangarooey and the other Truman 'Scorcher'.




My beer is lovely...




It was nice to meet with a proper cyclist...I was last seen with 3bm and rich!


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2016)

Also the first recorded incidence of 'Northern Wuss buys Southern Softie a beer'.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2016)

User said:


> I take it he got off, whatever he was in court for.


He got caught for a pint!


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Apr 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Emergency scientific research being carried out at Ice Wharf in Camden, with 'one tall glass' and one not so tall...
> I have the 'Battersea IPA' - very kangarooey and the other Truman 'Scorcher'.
> View attachment 124476
> 
> ...


----------



## martint235 (11 Apr 2016)

Just for @Aperitif a pint of Kernel in the Harp. (£6 a go though). Good to see you today


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2016)

£7.00. Nice ain't it?


----------



## martint235 (11 Apr 2016)

Definitely £6. The nice barmaid asked me if that was ok before she poured it. Even in a suit I look poor


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> Definitely £6. The nice barmaid asked me if that was ok before she poured it. Even in a suit I look poor


she wasn't questioning your wealth

she was questioning your sanity


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> Definitely £6. The nice barmaid asked me if that was ok before she poured it. Even in a suit I look poor


She probably said "That'll be £7 sexy" not "that'll be £6, Sven". You looked posh - well, ok, passable. If it is clothing related, I should be getting free grog everywhere!
The Ice Wharf is a decent sized pub for a "talk about it, think about it" cyclist venue. We'd be done and dusted by midday, given some serious application.


----------



## martint235 (11 Apr 2016)

Aperitif said:


> She probably said "That'll be £7 sexy" not "that'll be £6, Sven". You looked posh - well, ok, passable. If it is clothing related, I should be getting free grog everywhere!
> The Ice Wharf is a decent sized pub for a "talk about it, think about it" cyclist venue. We'd be done and dusted by midday, given some serious application.


I did like the Ice Wharf. As 'Spoons go it's one of the better ones. Hate to see it on a Sunday afternoon though with the market in full swing although it might be just far enough that the tourists miss it.


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Apr 2016)

Buzzfeed suggest 28 beers we should try;
https://www.buzzfeed.com/emmacooke24/beer-beer-beer-beer#.doWWKyN34


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Apr 2016)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Apr 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Buzzfeed suggest 28 beers we should try;
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/emmacooke24/beer-beer-beer-beer#.doWWKyN34



I've only tried ten of those.


----------



## smutchin (11 Apr 2016)

An uncomplicated but excellent hoppy porter - this is what most "black IPA" aspires to be. Very quaffable.


----------



## srw (11 Apr 2016)

Lovely. A lager style I've not knowingly had - properly amber nectar that is quite sweet with a decent depth of flavour.

I'm afraid that is a wine glass.


----------



## User169 (11 Apr 2016)

Train beer..


----------



## User169 (11 Apr 2016)

That worked well!


----------



## rich p (11 Apr 2016)

Four can 'ell...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Apr 2016)

4 tins of the shïte too...


----------



## User169 (11 Apr 2016)

Just been to the Dam and saw these cats...


----------



## User169 (11 Apr 2016)

srw said:


> View attachment 124550
> 
> 
> Lovely. A lager style I've not knowingly had - properly amber nectar that is quite sweet with a decent depth of flavour.
> ...



S'not really a lager. Its brewed with top fermenting yeast, although it is conditioned like a lager. Called "alt" as it's brewed in the old style, resisting that new-fangled pilsner as it swept across Germany. Its the closest thing you can get to real ale outside the UK.

My boss occassionally gives me a litre bottle from Schumacher, one of the four alt brewers in the Dusseldorf altstadt. They come with a one month drink by date which is always one month after rge bottling date, so its super fresh.


----------



## rich p (11 Apr 2016)

DP said:


> Just been to the Dam and saw these cats...
> View attachment 124562


It's 3BM on the left but it can't be the late Charlton Heston on the right can it?
*"I'll give you my guitar when you pry* *it from my cold, dead hands*


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> It's 3BM on the left but it can't be the late Charlton Heston on the right can it?
> *"I'll give you my guitar when you pry* *it from my cold, dead hands*



Dave and Phil Alvin, it's rock and roll, you wouldn't understand, stick to Alma Cogan, gramps.


----------



## rich p (11 Apr 2016)

User said:


> I assumed it was the remaining members of Focus.


Is that a reference to a modern beat combo or my perceived lack of photographic skills?


----------



## User169 (11 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> It's 3BM on the left but it can't be the late Charlton Heston on the right can it?
> *"I'll give you my guitar when you pry* *it from my cold, dead hands*



As it happens, Phil (the singer) has managed to die twice so far.


----------



## User169 (12 Apr 2016)

Another ABInbev acquisition of a craft brewer..

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...y-partners-with-anheuser-busch-300249751.html

(Nothing will change mind.)


----------



## User169 (12 Apr 2016)

Nice summery beer...


----------



## User169 (12 Apr 2016)

Surf's up


----------



## User169 (12 Apr 2016)

Oi, you're barred!

http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2016/04/12/south-london-pub-barred-list-very-funny/


----------



## smutchin (12 Apr 2016)

This time tomorrow, I'll be in Kortrijk - for work reasons, so my social activity is already planned and is unlikely to involve decent beer. I was going to ask if anyone has any recommendations for beer shops in the town so I can at least buy some goodies to bring home to enjoy later, but then I remembered I'll only have hand luggage, so unless anyone knows anywhere that sells beer in 100ml sample bottles...

Pah!

Note to self: get them to book you on Eurostar next time, you idiot.


----------



## User169 (12 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> This time tomorrow, I'll be in Kortrijk - for work reasons, so my social activity is already planned and is unlikely to involve decent beer. I was going to ask if anyone has any recommendations for beer shops in the town so I can at least buy some goodies to bring home to enjoy later, but then I remembered I'll only have hand luggage, so unless anyone knows anywhere that sells beer in 100ml sample bottles...
> 
> Pah!
> 
> Note to self: get them to book you on Eurostar next time, you idiot.



Bierhalle Deconinck in Vichte.

http://www.bierhalledeconinck.be/


----------



## smutchin (12 Apr 2016)

DP said:


> Bierhalle Deconinck in Vichte.
> 
> http://www.bierhalledeconinck.be/



Oh, you tease! I'll never get a chance to call in there.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Apr 2016)

DP said:


> Oi, you're barred!
> 
> http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2016/04/12/south-london-pub-barred-list-very-funny/


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Apr 2016)

Not sure if, at 1.7% and flavoured with liquorice, it even counts as beer.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Apr 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 124651
> 
> Not sure if, at 1.7% and flavoured with liquorice, it even counts as beer.


No wonder he looks grumpy

edit - and you might be more so


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Apr 2016)

Quiz night last night.

We didn't win

No photos

I'm armless


----------



## rich p (13 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Quiz night last night.
> 
> We didn't win
> 
> ...


Makes a change from legless, you one-armed bandit


----------



## Aperitif (13 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Quiz night last night.
> 
> We didn't win
> 
> ...


Every week a picture of your valet sitting opposite and then, when you need him to perform...tut. Terrible that you failed to win Mossy; was the wi-fi 'down' in the pub?


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Apr 2016)

Interview with Logan Plant of Beavertown;
http://www.bierversuche.ch/blog/2016/04/interview-with-logan-plant-of-beavertown-brewery/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Apr 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Interview with Logan Plant of Beavertown;
> http://www.bierversuche.ch/blog/2016/04/interview-with-logan-plant-of-beavertown-brewery/


I tolerated reading it until the 2nd time he used the word "thus"...

Nobber.


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> I tolerated reading it until the 2nd time he used the word "thus"...
> 
> Nobber.


Quite right! Dispose of your unwanted Beaver town beverages this way, I will be happy to support your principled stand by disposing of them responsibly.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Apr 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Quite right! Dispose of your unwanted Beaver town beverages this way, I will be happy to support your principled stand by disposing of them responsibly.


My advice to Mr Plant - "less talky, more beer-makey"


----------



## 0lonerider (13 Apr 2016)

I see someone's put a application in to open a micropub in hexham train station


----------



## User169 (13 Apr 2016)

De Molen. Couldnt stop unfortunately as I was on my bike and running out of daylight.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> I tolerated reading it until the 2nd time he used the word "thus"...
> 
> Nobber.


having "free reign" pulls my ring...
Nobeer. 
Surprised there hasn't been a Led Zeppelin range of cannery, to celebrate the Bank of Dad.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Apr 2016)

Aperitif said:


> having "free reign" pulls my ring...


I had a "grrrr" every time he said that as well.


----------



## User169 (13 Apr 2016)

Guldenberg from De Ranke. My favorite tripel - nice and hoppy, at least by Belgian standards.


----------



## rich p (13 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> I had a "grrrr" every time he said that as well.


Chillax, Marmy, you cantankerous old daffodil


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Chillax, Marmy, you cantankerous old daffodil


I have standards. But that is just "daffodilery" (I had to edit as adding -ery to Daffodil escape the swear checker)


----------



## rich p (14 Apr 2016)

Now I'm a grown up, the Orval hits the right spots @smutchin ...


----------



## smutchin (14 Apr 2016)

Does it taste even better out of the right glass?


----------



## srw (14 Apr 2016)

After a tough day in the office, during which we announced major changes and I breathed a sigh of relief that two months of keeping things secret were over, I've been watching _Millionaires' Mansions _on Channel 4 - proof that there's a negative correlation between wealth and taste and between wealth and self-awareness. ("I can't step on the grass, I'm wearing silk shoes").

Perfect accompaniments - a lamb shish/chicken doner combination kebab with Peroni, an M&S smoked ruby ("smoked cherrywood - tasted more like BBQ sauce added to beer to me), M&S chocolate porter with baklava, and Guinness Foreign Exra to finish.

I've got a few more bottles at home, but I suspect that I'll need to come off the beer for a while more or less. Take a look at the photo I posted this morning for evidence...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Apr 2016)

Last night - 3 pints of Red Rye down the boozer, no pics, no nuffink...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Apr 2016)

M&S 31 Hop IPA, they haven't put too many in because it doesn't taste over-hopped by any means. It's a nice pale ale rather than an IPA, pleasant but unremarkable. All the hop varieties are listed on the neck label but I can't be arsed to copy them.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Apr 2016)

Yeah that's hoppy...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Apr 2016)

Mrs 3BM gave me this handy device that turns an empty bottle into an attractive light. Prize for whoever (stand down DP) can identify the brewery from the bottle.


----------



## GM (15 Apr 2016)

Is it a Westvleteren fron St Sixtus...... cheated had to ask the boy!


----------



## ceepeebee (16 Apr 2016)

I am in that Holland, last night I had three from mr heijn before tiredness took over and I fell asleep in the armchair in my room...

The Oedipus Szechuan pepper saison was... Ok, wanted more pepper to make it stand out though. Then there was a porter from a US brewery that I bought for the pretty label... I've totally forgotten what it was though. But... This year's duvel triple hop is bloody lovely, very spicey and no astringency.

Oh, and the four pure bear tooth us brown ale that I had on the boat was really really good, will be having more of that.

Today though, Rotterdam for kaapse brouwers


----------



## rich p (16 Apr 2016)

ceepeebee said:


> Today though, Rotterdam for kaapse brouwers


That looks interesting.
https://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=nl&u=http://www.kaapsebrouwers.nl/&prev=search


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> That looks interesting.
> https://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=nl&u=http://www.kaapsebrouwers.nl/&prev=search


It does.

I lived on Boompjeskade for a short time and a favourite afternoon was to take the water taxi to Hotel New York.


----------



## ceepeebee (16 Apr 2016)

It's really rather nice in here yes, the harrie saison was tremendous


----------



## Spartak (16 Apr 2016)

Pint of Dead Pony Club 3.8% in the Bristol BrewDog.


----------



## ceepeebee (16 Apr 2016)

And the Carrie Dipa is even better (especially with a cheese &chorizo tosti)

This whole set up in the fenix food factory is great actually, in London it would be a festival of w@nkers but here there's all sorts and a really good atmosphere. Like a food court but you pick and mix what you have and eat it in any of the places.
And the quality is amazing.


----------



## ceepeebee (16 Apr 2016)

And obligatory photo


----------



## User169 (16 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> It does.
> 
> I lived on Boompjeskade for a short time and a favourite afternoon was to take the water taxi to Hotel New York.



Luv Hotel New York!


----------



## srw (16 Apr 2016)

What a silly name. What a delicious beer. Apparently the name comes from a Chinese legend of someone who was condemned to chop down a self-healing tree on the moon.

The beer is light, refreshing, subtly Herby in an unusual way (bay, apparently) and knocks German Hefeweiss into a cocked hat. It doesn't taste Chinese, or like a Sisyphean labour, or like a tree.


----------



## srw (16 Apr 2016)

Schlenkerla. Yum. A roaring winter wood fire of smokiness.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Apr 2016)

MMM

Brightside's Manchester Magic Mild

5% so not really Mild at all.

Nice


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Apr 2016)

Red Stripe and other tings


----------



## Crackle (16 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Red Stripe and other tings
> 
> View attachment 125014


It's in a dog bowl! Is that so you can lap it up without the use of an arm?


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> It's in a dog bowl! Is that so you can lap it up without the use of an arm?


That is why I chose it as it happens. My usual in this joint is pork belly


----------



## Aperitif (16 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> It's in a dog bowl! Is that so you can lap it up without the use of an arm?


It's coq au vin, not cocker spaniel. A real scene-setter, nevertheless. All good armless fun.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Apr 2016)

srw said:


> View attachment 124994
> 
> What a silly name. What a delicious beer. Apparently the name comes from a Chinese legend of someone who was condemned to chop down a self-healing tree on the moon.
> 
> The beer is light, refreshing, subtly Herby in an unusual way (bay, apparently) and knocks German Hefeweiss into a cocked hat. It doesn't taste Chinese, or like a Sisyphean labour, or like a tree.


Fu Qu, from the Fu Kemmal stable was one that I tasted recently; the Moon business doesn't hold water though cf: the David Niven autobiography 'The Moon's a Saloon'.
(I haven't had a beer since Thursday - I'm going mad)


----------



## srw (16 Apr 2016)

I've spent the afternoon being extremely masculine, feeding branches into a chipper. To compensate I've put some sun-dried tomato and wild garlic bread dough into the machine (burgers for tea) and opened a bottle of Ilkley Brewery's Westwood White Chocolate Stout.






Yes, it claims to be stout but it's pale brown. It does taste of Milky Bar.

Do you think that will dampen down my rampaging testosterone sufficiently?


----------



## theclaud (16 Apr 2016)

srw said:


> View attachment 124994
> 
> What a silly name. What a delicious beer. Apparently the name comes from a Chinese legend of someone who was condemned to chop down a self-healing tree on the moon.
> 
> The beer is light, refreshing, subtly Herby in an unusual way (bay, apparently) and knocks German Hefeweiss into a cocked hat. It doesn't taste Chinese, or like a Sisyphean labour, or like a tree.


Pah! When I mentioned that beer, everyone took the p!ss.


----------



## stephec (16 Apr 2016)

User13710 said:


> Not as exotic as some but it's one of my favourites. I've started on the beer while getting organised for a visit from @theclaud, who has been cycling from London to Hastings today with various others miscreants on here .
> 
> View attachment 125023


I've got one of those in this week's stash.


----------



## srw (16 Apr 2016)

theclaud said:


> Pah! When I mentioned that beer, everyone took the p!ss.


Only that nobber @rich p, says the search.






And he was edited by a moderator in doing so.

Pressure drop (silly name for a brewery - they're from Hackney and no doubt all have beards and wear skinny jeans) claim it was designed to go with roast chicken, but will also go with spicy foods. I had it with Waitrose _Sardine Piccante_ sandwiches. They may be ludicrous onomasticians, but have great palates.


----------



## ceepeebee (16 Apr 2016)

I have been drinking with DP, we drank beers


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Apr 2016)

Triple C (Crafty Dan (Thwaites) 5.3%)




Another from Thwaites' craft-ish subdivision - Triple C as it's hopped with Citra, Chinook and Centennial. The label says "intense citrus" - it's there, but not in an overpowering way, with some floral and grassy flavours in there too, along with a little toffeeish flavour. I like this one.

Mrs M was drinking Robinson's Old Tom and Goose Island IPA, declaring both to be very nice.


----------



## nickyboy (17 Apr 2016)

Open Invitation to all Beer Threaders

I'm running a CC ride from Manchester - Llandudno next Saturday (23rd). As a precursor, there is a bit of a meet up on Friday evening for a few beers here:






http://www.marblebeers.com/marble-arch/

This is the Marble Arch. It is Marble Brewery's flagship establishment. Used to be where they actually brewed it before they got too big and moved nearby. Pub of real character. It's about 20 minute walk from Piccadilly station (you can get a free tram to reduce this to about 10 minutes)

It always has about half a dozen Marble beers on draft plus several guest beers. Does nice food too

Anyone and everyone welcome. I'm pretty sure @MossCommuter will be there. @rich p is up for the ride but not sure if he's going to make the Friday evening or not. More the merrier


----------



## rich p (17 Apr 2016)

I won't make it Nick but I'm gutted to miss it. I love the Marble beers but logistically and socially too tricky. And my fitness levels are questionable without having a skinful on the eve of a 100 miler!
I'll be in Hartington (Charlie Cotton or the Devonshire Arms) on Thursday evening if you fancy a couple of pints.


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Apr 2016)

I'll do everything I can to be there, smashed up arm permitting


----------



## Aperitif (17 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I'll do everything I can to be there, smashed up arm permitting


You're a true man, Mossy. 
Here's another...Truman 'Budburst' or something like that (I forgot the name during the walk from bar to window seat). Anyway, a couple of hours of Conceptual Art got me thinking... "Mmmmmm BEER!" 
Having written it, you therefore are participating in my latest artwork. 
The art, illustrated below, purports to show a quality beer of 4.2% ABV (artistic bulltish variety) with a delicate hoppy nose (like a sensitive kangaroo) and a malty aftertaste... 
It's an ok pint, but I'll not be having another. 
Exhibition is recommended though.(not the ale, the Art.)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Apr 2016)

Couple of minutes of conceptual art would be enough for me to think mmmm beer.


----------



## User169 (17 Apr 2016)

Hat and Clogs from DeMo and Laugar. Had this last night with @ceepeebee amongst other things.

A salted smoked imperial rye saison. I think I need to try it again - first impression was that it's more of a barley wine, but we drank quite a few things.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Apr 2016)

Two of my five a day sorted. Red Rye in the glass.


----------



## rich p (17 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Two of my five a day sorted


Two of your five a day salted...


----------



## Aperitif (17 Apr 2016)

Second meaningless pint of the day. I thought it was gonna be good, but alas...might just as well have tbought about an insipid Guinness. 
Typical grim, Northern ale - brewed in Harlesden or somewhere close by. 'Pah' - to coin a phrase.


----------



## srw (17 Apr 2016)

Ee by gum it's a reight bobby-dazzler, says the bottle under its tweed flat cap. The only thing missing is the whippet.

It's lager, Jim, but not as you know it. Very very malty and more like a stout in sweetness than yesterday's. I presume the lager in the name refers to the brewing method - I'd be curious to know how much of a difference that actually makes to the flavour.


----------



## rich p (17 Apr 2016)

Round the boy's for some smoked chicken. Kernel Galaxy on tap to accompany the amuse- bouche Typical Kernel fare but none the worse for that


----------



## srw (17 Apr 2016)

Lord knows why it's called Siberia. It's terribly refined - "the earthy Belgian Yeast gracefully combines with locally sourced Yorkshire rhubarb, vanilla, orange peel and grains of paradise" it says on the label. I can taste the rhubarb - early forced not outdoor, I suspect. The orange peel and vanilla are faint but definite on the nose. I don't know what grains of paradise taste like, and it's not very saisony.

All of which sounds very negative. I like it very much - it's a Harrogate of a beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Apr 2016)

Lovely crisp bite to it this one, wonderful stuff.


----------



## martint235 (17 Apr 2016)

Something a bit different. Weaker than what I normally drink and to be honest pretty tasteless


----------



## martint235 (17 Apr 2016)

An Espresso beer. I think sometimes people think of things and they should be left as thoughts as it's not very nice


----------



## rich p (17 Apr 2016)

Another draught offering was the Siren Oatmeal Undercurrent. Nice drop - not too fizzy, moderately bitter and fruity. Didn't get the oatmeal.
Also a share of an 8.7% bottle of Roaring Five double IPA - so named because of its 5 NZ hops. A bit too easy drink at that % but pretty good stuff.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Apr 2016)

It's not breakfast time but I've just had this fecker, it was OK but I've gotta say the kernel stout is waaay better. This was a bit thin and not enough oomph to it, if you know what I mean.


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Apr 2016)

What's the difference between a buffalo and a bison?



Spoiler



You can't wash your hands in a buffalo


----------



## nickyboy (18 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> What's the difference between a buffalo and a bison?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The "What accent do you speak with" thread is thataway -------->>


----------



## rich p (18 Apr 2016)

User said:


> Where do you buy the draught beer? Every time I go to Bison, I costs a small fortune.


Quaff, the offie at Fiveways - two doors from my local favourite butcher
It's between £5 and £7 for a litre


----------



## smutchin (18 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> 5% so not really Mild at all.



'Mild' refers to the flavour rather than the alcohol content. There have always been strong milds.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Apr 2016)

Note to self: when you get an LRTI don't self medicate with




as two bottles later you will feel utterly, shockingly sh1te. and half-cut too.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Apr 2016)

User said:


> After days of enduring
> View attachment 125300
> 
> I have found
> ...


hard chuffin' life!


----------



## theclaud (18 Apr 2016)

Aperitif chez Foodie.


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Apr 2016)

Another mild






Wrong colour this time


----------



## srw (18 Apr 2016)

theclaud said:


> Aperitif chez Foodie.
> 
> View attachment 125305


Give my regards to Abingdon (and the King's Bed and Hell if he takes you there), and sorry you couldn't make Amersham.

Where's next on your tour of the Tory heartlands?

PS - see if Foodie knows where the Maltings and the Brewery used to be. I'm sure the aromas I smelt as a kid were seminal in forming my tastes.


----------



## stephec (18 Apr 2016)

User said:


> After days of enduring
> View attachment 125300
> 
> I have found
> ...


I'll have this in sympathy for you, it's a bit cack though.


----------



## srw (18 Apr 2016)

User said:


> After days of enduring
> View attachment 125300
> 
> I have found
> ...


Catpiss as opposed to cats' piss?


----------



## srw (19 Apr 2016)

User said:


> You would be OK with the Red


ASJT.


----------



## martint235 (19 Apr 2016)

stephec said:


> I'll have this in sympathy for you, it's a bit cack though.
> 
> View attachment 125341


Mythos has it's place. I adore the stuff in Crete, sat in 35C heat having it delivered in a frozen glass. It's never quite tasted the same over here, probably the lack of 35C heat as I have replicated the frozen glass idea.


----------



## nickyboy (19 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Another mild
> 
> View attachment 125317
> 
> ...



Blimey Mossy that looks a cracking pint. So good in fact that despite it being 8am I'm starting to get a hankering....


----------



## stephec (19 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> Mythos has it's place. I adore the stuff in Crete, sat in 35C heat having it delivered in a frozen glass. It's never quite tasted the same over here, probably the lack of 35C heat as I have replicated the frozen glass idea.


I've only ever been to Greece once, when I worked just outside Athens for a few days.

It was Heineken in the hotel, although at least it was from a roof top bar with a pool and view of the Acropolis.

On the last day going back to the hotel I told my contact I was going to walk and have a look at it in the morning as I didn't have to leave until twelve.

His advice was to go in the evening as it was cooler then, unfortunate3ly I went straight up to the roof and stopped there for the night.

Next day I wished I'd taken his advice as I lurched up the boiling hot back streets with a banging hangover.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Apr 2016)

Lunchtime beers with @theclaud yesterday ....


----------



## srw (19 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Lunchtime beers with @theclaud yesterday ....
> 
> View attachment 125372


In Henley?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Apr 2016)

Wånkers.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Wånkers.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Apr 2016)

User said:


> If you are going to be like that, you can have a cute cat sitting in the barbecue chimney photo
> View attachment 125379
> View attachment 125379


Μπισκότα και?


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Apr 2016)

srw said:


> In Henley?


Christmas Common :-)


----------



## rich p (19 Apr 2016)

An early evening sundowner as displayed by Mrs rich p. Nice Westmalle dubbel with the bouganvilea blooming lovely too...


----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 Apr 2016)

Wells Banana Loaf Beer.

Hmmm, you certainly get the sweet banana loaf flavour which is quite nice but rather disconcerting in an otherwise slightly sharp pale ale.

6/10. I'd happily drink it again but it won't become a regular tipple.


----------



## rich p (19 Apr 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Wells Banana Loaf Beer.
> 
> Hmmm, you certainly get the sweet banana loaf flavour which is quite nice but rather disconcerting in an otherwise slightly sharp pale ale.
> 
> 6/10. I'd happily drink it again but it won't become a regular tipple.


I've just bought a Thornbridge Rhubarb ale and their Tart. I'm going to save them for when the boy is here so I have someone to donate them to if they prove too , errrm, exotic for me.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Apr 2016)

Quiz night

This is wishbone blonde (not broken humerus and not slightly jaded)

A fine looking pint


----------



## srw (19 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Christmas Common :-)


Oof. Well deserved, then.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Apr 2016)

srw said:


> Oof. Well deserved, then.


It was a rough ride up .... In more ways than one!


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Apr 2016)

Paging @theclaud Archie says hello ....


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Paging @theclaud Archie says hello ....
> 
> View attachment 125517


WANT


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> WANT


Abbott, crisps or dog?


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Apr 2016)

Is it Abbott Ale? Looks so nice too

Must be the sunshine


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Is it Abbott Ale? Looks so nice too
> 
> Must be the sunshine


The sun helps :-)


----------



## Spartak (20 Apr 2016)

For lunch I had one of these ....






& for dinner I'm having one of these ! .....


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Apr 2016)

Peachy














(It's got peach in it and it's jolly good)


----------



## Aperitif (20 Apr 2016)

Great photos again, Maeosstroy - must be great having the job as 'Spoons Cultural Attaché'. You'll go far. The last photo: £11.95 or so...impressive.
Nice that your minders can wear civvies in that second shot too.


----------



## stephec (20 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Peachy
> 
> View attachment 125523
> 
> ...


That's a posh 'spoons if you dare leave a phone on the table.


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Apr 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Great photos again, Maeosstroy - must be great having the job as 'Spoons Cultural Attaché'. You'll go far. The last photo: £11.95 or so...impressive.
> Nice that your minders can wear civvies in that second shot too.


Double like


Aperitif said:


> Great photos again, Maeosstroy - must be great having the job as 'Spoons Cultural Attaché'. You'll go far. The last photo: £11.95 or so...impressive.
> Nice that your minders can wear civvies in that second shot too.


http://www.worldphoto.org/about-the-sony-world-photography-awards/

... Just saying


----------



## theclaud (21 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Paging @theclaud Archie says hello ....
> 
> View attachment 125517


Hello Archie!

I was ashamed to post here yesterday - I stopped at Melton Mowbray and had neither a pint nor a pork pie!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Apr 2016)

'spoons Nottingham, distinctly average beer.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Apr 2016)

theclaud said:


> Hello Archie!
> 
> I was ashamed to post here yesterday - I stopped at Melton Mowbray and had neither a pint nor a pork pie!


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Apr 2016)

theclaud said:


> I was ashamed to post here yesterday - I stopped at Melton Mowbray and had neither a pint nor a pork pie!


----------



## Aperitif (21 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> 'spoons Nottingham, distinctly average beer.
> 
> View attachment 125581


This calls for intervention from...'The Three Mossketeers' 
_"And now gentlemen, all for one, one for £2.39 - that is our motto, is it not?"_


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Apr 2016)

Well look at this






On the week of the second Llandudno ride Hobgoblin Gold turns up in the local.

Anyone in Llandudno a year ago will remember it well...

...or not


----------



## theclaud (21 Apr 2016)

Hartington Bitter. V nice. There's an IPA from the same stable for when some Ridiculous Old Lush arrives and we need to step up a gear...


----------



## theclaud (21 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 125598
> 
> 
> View attachment 125599





John the Monkey said:


>



In my defence, I'd carried a mahoosive pork pie all the way from Banbury, and another seemed (with apologies to the memory of Vernon) like overkill. The non-pint was a mistake - I'd just been through very hilly terrain, had wobbly legs, and wasn't persuaded it was going to get much easier after lunch. I was wrong - I could've sunk two and still been on schedule.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Apr 2016)

theclaud said:


> In my defence, I'd carried a mahoosive pork pie all the way from Banbury, and another seemed (with apologies to the memory of Vernon) like overkill. The non-pint was a mistake - I'd just been through very hilly terrain, had wobbly legs, and wasn't persuaded it was going to get much easier after lunch. I was wrong - I could've sunk two and still been on schedule.


----------



## srw (21 Apr 2016)

Carrying Pork Pie to Melton Mowbray is like, well, carrying Banbury cake to Banbury.


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Apr 2016)

Te absolvo @theclaud


----------



## Hugh Manatee (21 Apr 2016)

In honour of my cat who I thought had gone to the vet for the last time. Despite not find anything definitively wrong with him, he is home and tucking into a plate of chicken and tuna. He hasn't wanted anything to eat for days. Looks like he might yet reach his 18th birthday sometime in May.....


----------



## Aperitif (21 Apr 2016)

theclaud said:


> Hartington Bitter. V nice. There's an IPA from the same stable for when some Ridiculous Old Lush arrives and we need to step up a gear...
> View attachment 125662


Rich and warming. All you could ever want. Nice.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Apr 2016)

In Hartington there are Stiltons of beer left to drink ....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Apr 2016)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Looks like he might yet reach his 18th birthday sometime in May.....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Apr 2016)

BrewDog falls short of target in crowd funding
http://www.thenational.scot/busines...chobox&utm_term=Autofeed#link_time=1461304820


----------



## rich p (22 Apr 2016)

I did try the Whim IPA which was pale and subtle. Too subtle for my robust palate. We majored on the Hartington best bitter in the Charles Cotton, with a swift night cap pint of Black Sheep in the village's other boozer. It would've been rude to walk straight past.


----------



## srw (22 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> I did try the Whim IPA which was pale and subtle. Too subtle for my robust palate. We majored on the Hartington best bitter in the Charles Cotton, with a swift night cap pint of Black Sheep in the village's other boozer. It would've been rude to walk straight past.
> 
> View attachment 125708


Impressive ability to focus.....





...on posting so early after a night on the piss.


----------



## martint235 (22 Apr 2016)

First photo with the new iPhone and it's naturally beer


----------



## Crackle (22 Apr 2016)

My local bottle shop has closed which is something of a disaster. The dog views it in a similar fashion as first the video shop closed, no treats. The chemist changed hands, no treats and now the beer shop, no treats. Luckily the Butcher has started feeding him ham. Seriously, this will somewhat curtail my beer adventures. It's a real fix and no mistake.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Apr 2016)

It's beer-o-clock here .....


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Seriously, this will somewhat curtail my beer adventures. It's a real fix and no mistake.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> It's beer-o-clock here .....
> 
> View attachment 125760


Small backdrop elements making the diddy pie seem gigantic...tut. You need t'other Aff in the glass - sure makes my mouth water though!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> My local bottle shop has closed which is something of a disaster. The dog views it in a similar fashion as first the video shop closed, no treats. The chemist changed hands, no treats and now the beer shop, no treats. Luckily the Butcher has started feeding him ham. Seriously, this will somewhat curtail my beer adventures. It's a real fix and no mistake.



Do you have the internets in the Wirral?


----------



## Crackle (22 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Do you have the internets in the Wirral?


I lack the willpower to order in bulk and, you know, not drink it.


----------



## User169 (22 Apr 2016)

Blood Orange Gose from California. Not a bad refresher. Nice and tart and the fruit isn't overpowering.

It's the 500th anniversary of the Reinheitsgebot tomorrow. This sort of beer wouldn't be allowed under current rules since fruit is a no no. Oh well, I guess the rest of the world will move on as innovation is frowned on in Germany.


----------



## User169 (22 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> BrewDog falls short of target in crowd funding
> http://www.thenational.scot/busines...chobox&utm_term=Autofeed#link_time=1461304820



I think the story here is that a company founded in 2007 has managed to raise just shy of 20 million squids in the biggest ever crowdfunding campaign.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Apr 2016)

DP said:


> Blood Orange Gose from California. Not a bad refresher. Nice and tart and the fruit isn't overpowering.
> 
> It's the 500th anniversary of the Reinheitsgebot tomorrow. This sort of beer wouldn't be allowed under current rules since fruit is a no no. Oh well, I guess the rest of the world will move on as innovation is frowned on in Germany.
> 
> View attachment 125779


Perfectly ok to brew and sell in Germany so long as you call it Orange Ale and don't claim it is beer though surely? Though then it would need a German-market marketing campaign to explain what it is, along with an official warning "careful now; may taste of something" on the label.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> I lack the willpower to order in bulk and, you know, not drink it.



Lazy-arsed scouser.


----------



## User169 (22 Apr 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Perfectly ok to brew and sell in Germany so long as you call it Orange Ale and don't claim it is beer though surely? Though then it would need a German-market marketing campaign to explain what it is, along with an official warning "careful now; may taste of something" on the label.



Yes, I think that's the way it works. Seems strange to me that old German styles are now largely in the hands of non-German breweries. A narrow-minded Bavarian view on beer has been imposed on the entire country. I'll raise one tomorrow to mavericks like Freigeist Bierkultur in Cologne who brew some really interesting stuff.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Do you have the internets in the Wirral?


They do, but people keep stealing them .....


----------



## srw (22 Apr 2016)

DP said:


> Yes, I think that's the way it works. Seems strange to me that old German styles are now largely in the hands of non-German breweries. A narrow-minded Bavarian view on beer has been imposed on the entire country. I'll raise one tomorrow to mavericks like Freigeist Bierkultur in Cologne who brew some really interesting stuff.


When I've got access to a proper computer I'll dig out the Guardian article on the subject if it hasn't already been linked. Someone was defending the Rheinheitsgebot on the grounds that was lots of variety in German beer.

In the meantime, a mild. DH Lawrence from Castle Rock. This place has a mild month in May. I think I might come back. It also, @rvw, has as many ciders as beers.


----------



## srw (22 Apr 2016)

User said:


> This article?


Yup. Thanks.

It's a very German approach. Setting the rules and sticking to them because they are the rules even when they are self-evidently absurd.


----------



## User169 (22 Apr 2016)

srw said:


> When I've got access to a proper computer I'll dig out the Guardian article on the subject if it hasn't already been linked. Someone was defending the Rheinheitsgebot on the grounds that was lots of variety in German beer.
> 
> View attachment 125784



I read that, but it was sadly framed around a beer which actually isn't that good. They should have had a chat with Sebastian Sauer..


View: http://youtu.be/4xJthiUCfG4

He's quite measured in this interview (which has some annoying editing), but is promoting some anti-reinheitsgebot events tomorrow.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Apr 2016)

Oh the shame .....


----------



## martint235 (22 Apr 2016)

And the evening starts


----------



## srw (22 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Oh the shame .....
> 
> View attachment 125787


Who doesn't like Kingfisher with a curry?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Oh the shame .....
> 
> View attachment 125787


Splendid jumper. Proper attire.


----------



## stephec (22 Apr 2016)

This weekend's stash, I've broken my rule of no repeats with the Black Wych and Old Empire.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Apr 2016)

srw said:


> Who doesn't like Kingfisher with a curry?


Not sure I do .... Not draught anyhow, just cold wet bubbles. Next time I'm going back to the bottled stuff. Prince of India.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> View attachment 125797
> And the evening starts


Did you get a crime number for the burglary to your porridge sachets, M? Looks like the felons left a right mess.

Any news on t'job?


----------



## Aperitif (22 Apr 2016)

> The good news is that I will be posting in the Beer thread on Friday night so you can almost imagine you're there


Can't wait any longer Nicky - such anticipation...dispersed into the ether...



Have a lovely piss up er ride.


----------



## srw (22 Apr 2016)

User said:


> Those who favour the wildly different flavour of Cobra?


or Bangla.

@Fab Foodie didn't say originally it was on draught. I don't think I've had a pint of draught Kingfisher that didn't taste watered. Foodie junior needs to be taught to stick to the bottled stuff.

That curry house is ringing vague bells of recognition - and not just because every curry house gets its furniture and tablecloths from the same wholesaler. Is it on Bridge Street on the right as you go towards the river?


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Apr 2016)

srw said:


> or Bangla.
> 
> @Fab Foodie didn't say originally it was on draught. I don't think I've had a pint of draught Kingfisher that didn't taste watered. Foodie junior needs to be taught to stick to the bottled stuff.
> 
> That curry house is ringing vague bells of recognition - and not just because every curry house gets its furniture and tablecloths from the same wholesaler. Is it on Bridge Street on the right as you go towards the river?


Nope, its on Ock Street. FF Junior had a bottle of Strongbow. Usually I have the Bottled Bangla or Cobra .... 

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.6...4!1sCEJA8yzyUZPBmQndh_QFMg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Splendid jumper. Proper attire.


He is a worry to us ....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> He is a worry to us ....


You have no worry with cableknit


----------



## nickyboy (23 Apr 2016)

Meeting up with @MossCommuter and another couple of reprobates in the Marble Arch tonight


Aperitif said:


> Can't wait any longer Nicky - such anticipation...dispersed into the ether...
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lovely piss up er ride.




Sorry, sorry. We were having such a nice time drinking the stuff I didn't manage to post anything about the stuff

Nothing crazy as I'm on back to back centuries this weekend and there is a proper sesh in Llandudno on the cards

A pint of Pint, a pint of Manchester Bitter and two pints of a NZ hopped IPA thing from Marble whose name escapes me. I'm pleased to report they were all jolly good. I'll let Mossy do the proper review with citrus notes, mouth feel, long finish etc etc


----------



## Aperitif (23 Apr 2016)

"May the beer have a long finish - the ride not so..." © Moss Bross - The Gentlespoons Outfitters 

Early result from London: United 5 Everton 0


----------



## srw (23 Apr 2016)

Last night's selection. Oystermouth Stout apparently contains Oysters. I couldn't tell. Black Diamond tasted of what I imagine black diamonds to taste - nothing.

That may have been influenced by the Premier Inn toothmug I was drinking out of.


----------



## martint235 (23 Apr 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Did you get a crime number for the burglary to your porridge sachets, M? Looks like the felons left a right mess.
> 
> Any news on t'job?


Didn't get the job


----------



## Aperitif (23 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> Didn't get the job


Saved you a few £ buying me beer then.  Next time. Carry on guarding the Nation.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Apr 2016)

Yumtus, and 3 for £5 off of that Ocado.


----------



## TVC (23 Apr 2016)

Working my way through this lot over the weekend.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BEgBcSsCTis/


----------



## Aperitif (23 Apr 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Working my way through this lot over the weekend.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BEgBcSsCTis/


Send in a pic after fifteen pints, TVC. Could be a challenger for the Rich P school of photography award 2016.


----------



## TVC (23 Apr 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Send in a pic after fifteen pints, TVC. Could be a challenger for the Rich P school of photography award 2016.


I managed four last night, I predict another four or five tonight and I may mop up another couple tomorrow by way of cheeky halves if the pub garden is useable.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Apr 2016)

Siren Rye IPA and The Killer on the turntable. Both are excellent...


----------



## martint235 (23 Apr 2016)

Just been to Tesco. For this evening I have 3 Giunness West Indies Porter, 3 Youngs Double Chocolate, 3 Proper Job, and to finish the evening 3 King Goblin


----------



## Aperitif (23 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> Just been to Tesco. For this evening I have 3 Giunness West Indies Porter, 3 Youngs Double Chocolate, 3 Proper Job, and to finish the evening 3 King Goblin


The Homeland can rest safe tonight then.


I'm off!


----------



## martint235 (23 Apr 2016)

Aperitif said:


> The Homeland can rest safe tonight then.
> 
> 
> I'm off!


Thankfully I'm not on call this weekend


----------



## smutchin (23 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> Just been to Tesco. For this evening I have 3 Giunness West Indies Porter, 3 Youngs Double Chocolate, 3 Proper Job, and to finish my liver off 3 King Goblin



FTFY

(I'm only jealous cos I haven't had a drop for a whole week.)


----------



## martint235 (23 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> FTFY
> 
> (I'm only jealous cos I haven't had a drop for a whole week.)


Lightweight


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Apr 2016)

I'm on my own this afternoon so have decided that sorting through records and drinking beer is the way to go. The Hooky is nice but this LP is awful, I can see why I bought it, there's some great shots on the back cover, it's recorded at fame studios in Muscle Schoals by my close personal friend Rick Hall, it's on Capricorn which is generally a good sign. I've owned it for gawd knows how many years without a play, it should have stayed that way and frankly the sticker on the front that says contains the smash hit 'shu doo pa poo poop' should have had the alarm bells ringing.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Apr 2016)

I bought this for the cover, absolutely fantastic.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Apr 2016)

This is a great one to put on loud if you've got a problem with Guardian readers on your lawn...


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Oh the shame .....
> 
> View attachment 125787


Eh, we had much the same last night - although Cobra for us. More curry places should offer a nice refreshing ESB or IPA along with their lagers, imo. Although the beer may not have been inspiring, the meal and service were both fantastic.



stephec said:


> This weekend's stash, I've broken my rule of no repeats with the Black Wych and Old Empire.
> 
> View attachment 125799


Some excellent choices in there - happy drinking!


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> This is a great one to put on loud if you've got a problem with Guardian readers on your lawn...
> 
> View attachment 125867


Now there's a fellow who looks far too pleased with himself.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Apr 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Now there's a fellow who looks far too pleased with himself.



Good chums, cheez chips, falstaff beer and a good ol' singalong, what's not to like...


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Apr 2016)

I'm in the Cottage Loaf Llandudno, drinking welsh pride waiting for my lambs liver and mash and Le Grand Arrivé but mostly for my liver


----------



## srw (23 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I'm in the Cottage Loaf Llandudno, drinking welsh pride waiting for my lambs liver and mash and Le Grand Arrivé but mostly for my liver


...to take a pounding.


----------



## srw (23 Apr 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> @rich p - no beer here in Florence just nice Tuscan wine.


This is a few years old, but might give some inspiration.
http://www.theguardian.com/travel/2012/may/25/tuscany-beer-bars-tour-italy

And Mr Google tells me that there's a Brewdog pub in Florence, as well as the Beer House Club just around the corner from Santa Croce.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Apr 2016)

I bought a glass of freshly squeezed orange juice in Florence once, it turned out to be the most expensive liquid in the universe, it was about £500 or something.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I bought a glass ojpgreshly squeezed orange juice in Florence once, it turned out to be the most expensive liquid in the universe, it was about £500 or something.


http://www.cintabahasa.com/wp-content/uploads/orange_juice_prices-225x300.jpg


----------



## subaqua (23 Apr 2016)

Not hoppy or overly malty. A new one on me . Very very drinkable


----------



## martint235 (23 Apr 2016)

subaqua said:


> Not hoppy or overly malty. A new one on me . Very very drinkable


Ooh I almost bought some of that in Tesco. 

I've started with a Double Chocolate, now for a Guinness West Indies Porter


----------



## martint235 (23 Apr 2016)

Very quaffable at 6%


----------



## stephec (23 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> View attachment 125898
> Very quaffable at 6%


I love that stuff.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Apr 2016)

subaqua said:


> Not hoppy or overly malty. A new one on me . Very very drinkable


Have you tried their 'Atlantic'? Rapidly becoming one of my all time faves ....


----------



## iandg (23 Apr 2016)

Some new brews in Stornoway co-op. Starting with a bottle of 'nit-wit'


----------



## martint235 (23 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Have you tried their 'Atlantic'? Rapidly becoming one of my all time faves ....


I was quite disappointed by Atlantic. Can't remember exactly why but it was underwhelming


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Apr 2016)

It's a crackle pour!


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Apr 2016)

User said:


> Did he used to be the baddie in Thunderbirds?


Now he's just a baldie on the Duvel ....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Apr 2016)

Whae's that?


----------



## martint235 (23 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> It's a crackle pour!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 125913


Ok even I think Duvel is a bit strong for pub drinking,

Edit: and I've got 3 bottles of Proper Job left after the 12 beers I bought in Tesco. In case any of the lightweights wondered. Although I may go back downstairs for another.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> I was quite disappointed by Atlantic. Can't remember exactly why but it was underwhelming


Ok, I find it eminently quaffable!


----------



## martint235 (23 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Ok, I find it eminently quaffable!


One of those things. I'm going to try Sea Fury though


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> One of those things. I'm going to try Sea Fury though


Be churlish not to ....


----------



## iandg (23 Apr 2016)

...and another new brew in the Stornoway Co-op (nicer than the Dragonfly IMO)


----------



## subaqua (23 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Have you tried their 'Atlantic'? Rapidly becoming one of my all time faves ....


Atlantic is a lighter version of this in my opinion. And bloody lovely


----------



## srw (24 Apr 2016)

I've been in Swansea for the weekend while Mrs W is away in Dublin, so I asked that @theclaud for a few recommendations. Not fancying being the lonely git being laughed at by all the loved-up couples in the decent restaurants she recommended I went to the Smoke Haus. It's a surprisingly decent place, despite being a bit man vs meat and having overloud music (I see it's chosen by the clientele - unfortunately I'm an Android chap, so I couldn't try getting my own eccentric selection played). It's got a decent drinks list too, even if it is a bit West Coast IPA and light lager.





Sierra Nevada porter to start - restrained perhaps because too cold.

Then with my main course (it's just about the smallest thing they do - half a rack of ribs) I thought I'd experiment and see if a hop monster in its natural habitat worked.





Up to a point. It's Snake Dog by Flying Dog. Probably the best thing about it is the Ralph Steadman label.





Then I went round the corner to the Gravity Station. It's a new-style boozer where the stag parties flick through boxes of vinyl.





I described what I was interested in and immediately three tasters appeared in front of me. One of them was Mumbles' Triple Hop - very nice in the tiny dose of a tasting glass, but not one to spend any time on. The second was a dark Koelsch which equally I thought I didn't want a pint of, so I took a punt on a spinach stout called Sailor Man from the Waen brewery and sank into a sofa.





That eyesore in the background seemed to belong to one of the members of staff, who wheeled it out of the way as the band were setting up. It's amusing for an acoustic musician to see how long it takes an amplified band to set up. By the time they were ready to play I would have been in the pub having done two halves of a concert and an interval.






No prizes for guessing which I chose for my pudding and nightcap.



Spoiler: It wasn't cold



Very very nice indeed. I thought I wouldn't be able to escape from the man-eating leather sofa but somehow I managed it. Despite a pint of 7% Snowball, which took me right back to my childhood.






I did intend to post that lot last night, but for some reason I was a bit sleepy and couldn't stay awake beyond 9:30. As a result I can't tell you anything about the band, other than the fact that they seemed to be four middle-aged blokes who had a singer, a drummer and a couple of electric guitars - and what looked like a ukelele banjo case. They were just about to start as I headed hotelwards about 9:00.


----------



## rich p (24 Apr 2016)

Copious amounts of Shipyard in the Llandudno 'spoons last night with many CCers for company. Incl.
It did the necessary


----------



## smutchin (24 Apr 2016)

Caption: "And this is the hand signal I used to show the motorist my appreciation of his close pass."


----------



## martint235 (24 Apr 2016)

This is rapidly becoming my favourite


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Apr 2016)

Mad Goose. Lovely hoppy citrus stuff with an decent long finish.


----------



## stephec (24 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Mad Goose. Lovely hoppy citrus stuff with an decent long finish.
> 
> View attachment 125991


Did you find some shoes?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Apr 2016)




----------



## TVC (24 Apr 2016)

The pub ran out of its festival beers by 10 last night. My contribution to this should not be underestimated.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Apr 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The pub ran out of its festival beers by 10 last night. My contribution to this should not be underestimated.



Half a mild?


----------



## TVC (24 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Half a mild?


Lager top.


----------



## srw (24 Apr 2016)

Half a mild with a lager top - the 21st century take on the half-and-half.


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Apr 2016)

No beer photos from Llandudno 'spoons because Llandudno spoons had no beer!

Anyway, back in civilisation they have a new one to me.






Full of grapefruit flavour and very trendy






It's cloudy


----------



## srw (24 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> No beer photos from Llandudno 'spoons because Llandudno spoons had no beer!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Apr 2016)

Jacobsens Forårsbryg (spring brew)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Apr 2016)

Yumbalina...


----------



## Crackle (24 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> It's a crackle pour!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 125913


Ah yes. A ppp but this time, the Perfectly Pissed Pour.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Ah yes. A ppp but this time, the Perfectly Pissed Pour.



In my defence I strongly suspect it was some sort of comedy bottle reserved for me to make me look like an arse when I poured it. The froth tasted lovely


----------



## martint235 (24 Apr 2016)

Marston's Old Empire Ale tonight as the local shop had run out of Proper Job (can't think who drank all that?). It's not as good as Proper Job but it's passable.


----------



## theclaud (25 Apr 2016)

srw said:


>


I'm afraid it's true!


----------



## srw (25 Apr 2016)

theclaud said:


> I'm afraid it's true!
> 
> View attachment 126077


My sympathies to everyone. No wonder you fell asleep in a huff.


----------



## theclaud (25 Apr 2016)

srw said:


> My sympathies to everyone. No wonder you fell asleep in a huff.


To add insult to injury, the last actual beer to have been on was Oakham's exceptional Bishop's Farewell.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Apr 2016)

theclaud said:


> Why haven't I had one of those???


Saving the best for when you left ....


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Apr 2016)

Whimper ... It's just not the same without @theclaud .....







And Archie misses you as well


----------



## theclaud (25 Apr 2016)

User13710 said:


> Nothing beats a whippet when it comes to looking dejected.


I think Foodie has eaten the last crisp.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Apr 2016)

Whippet?

Nah bought it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Apr 2016)

theclaud said:


> I think Foodie has eaten the last crisp.


I'm not that cruel .....


----------



## srw (25 Apr 2016)

When I was in Waitrose earlier I bought 3 and a bit bottles, intending to save most of them until Wednesday - when I'll have spent the afternoon at the memorial service for a very dear colleague who saved my bacon on more than one occasion.

THe three have gone (Advent Ale from Tongham, Chazza's own-brand organic Ruby Ale and Hitachino Nest Japanese white beer). THe bit is left (Nanny State alcohol-free).


----------



## Crackle (25 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Whimper ... It's just not the same without @theclaud .....
> 
> View attachment 126114
> 
> ...


Is that the East wing you're reclining in today?


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Is that the East wing you're reclining in today?


Absolutely .... Where I was verr verr drunk ....


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Apr 2016)

Triple Hop tasting box...

https://www.instagram.com/p/BEq3fm3NCem/


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Triple Hop tasting box...
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BEq3fm3NCem/


Looks like a good night in ...


----------



## rich p (26 Apr 2016)

A new, to me, Yeastie Boys red ale. Divine Hammer. 
Lovely spicy malt, hoppy hints. A good 'un if you can get hold of it.


----------



## rich p (26 Apr 2016)

Holy moly, this is beaut too.


----------



## User169 (26 Apr 2016)

Day off tomorrow, so can bring out the big guns. Chimay barrel-aged - huge vanilla from the barrel and then dark raisin fruitiness. Not bad, but I should probably get another and age it. 




View attachment 126115


----------



## User169 (26 Apr 2016)

Growing bugs for my next brew. A mix of a saison yeast and a Brett strain.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Apr 2016)

Yumtus...


----------



## rich p (26 Apr 2016)

DP said:


> Growing bugs for my next brew. A mix of a saison yeast and a Brett strain.
> 
> View attachment 126198


Good luck, Frankenstein...


----------



## User169 (26 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Good luck, Frankenstein...



Don't worry - I know what I'm doing.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Apr 2016)

What could possibly go wrong...


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Good luck, Frankenstein...


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2016)

DP said:


> Don't worry - I know what I'm doing.
> 
> View attachment 126200


That's me at work!


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Apr 2016)

Bearly spring

Beer clip says coconut. Taste says coconut. I think they added coconut.






Beer clip... And now beer with posh Stu thinking






It reminds me of jack Daniels but not in a bad way

(quiz night. second to last)


----------



## nickyboy (26 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> What could possibly go wrong...



That's a mighty fancy ironing system you've got yourself there


----------



## rich p (26 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Bearly spring
> 
> Beer clip says coconut. Taste says coconut. I think they added coconut.
> 
> ...


Is that Posh Stu in a pin stripe?


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Is that Posh Stu in a pin stripe?


I couldn't decide if it was Gilbert or George ....


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Is that Posh Stu in a pin stripe?


Yes, he does go smart casual occasionally


----------



## Doseone (27 Apr 2016)

Lovely!!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Apr 2016)

Walz have launched a new cycling cap just for this threads contributors


----------



## ianrauk (27 Apr 2016)

User said:


> What about fixie riding hipsters?




Yes you can order one too.


----------



## martint235 (27 Apr 2016)

Just had 3 bottles of King Goblin. In the afternoon. On a school day.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Apr 2016)

Any takers?

http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2016/03...m-Czech-models-vagina-bacteria/2681459340879/


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Apr 2016)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Apr 2016)

Dirty daffodils


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Apr 2016)

Mind bleach







No need to thank me


----------



## Crackle (27 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Any takers?
> 
> http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2016/03...m-Czech-models-vagina-bacteria/2681459340879/



There are so many inappropriate jokes I can think of it's untrue. I've obviously led a base life. Only Rich could probably think of more.


----------



## User169 (27 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Any takers?
> 
> http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2016/03...m-Czech-models-vagina-bacteria/2681459340879/




Rogue from Oregon brewed a beer using yeast scraped from the head brewer's beard.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Apr 2016)

DP said:


> Growing bugs for my next brew. A mix of a saison yeast and a Brett strain.
> 
> View attachment 126198





DP said:


> Rogue from Oregon brewed a beer using yeast scraped from the head brewer's beard.



Come on then, what's in this stuff?...


----------



## smutchin (27 Apr 2016)

Are they actually allowed to call it "lambic" if the young lady isn't from Payottenland?


----------



## theclaud (27 Apr 2016)




----------



## User169 (27 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Come on then, what's in this stuff?...



I'm a strictly no chuff stuff brewer.


----------



## ceepeebee (27 Apr 2016)

Oh, you have to say that's marvellous. @DP makes a lovely beer


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Apr 2016)

ceepeebee said:


> View attachment 126305
> Oh, you have to say that's marvellous. @DP makes a lovely beer



What number is it cpb?

Pilsbury Doughboy!


----------



## ceepeebee (27 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> What number is it cpb?
> 
> Pilsbury Doughboy!


It's number 4, a good, rich, boozy porter (v close to a proper Belgian heavy hitter too)

The doughboy is a leftover from a previous job, I demand planned his pastry.


----------



## theclaud (28 Apr 2016)

School night. Three at the boozer and one indoors...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Apr 2016)

Poncey photo alert...


----------



## srw (28 Apr 2016)

User said:


> You won't like it.


I disliked it less than I think you thought I would. For some reason the extreme hoppiness was less unpleasant without the alcohol.

Actually what it reminded me of was tonic water. With the right gin, mixed very strong (about 1:1) and perhaps with a small slice of orange I think it could make a very good aperitif.


----------



## srw (28 Apr 2016)

theclaud said:


> School night. Three at the boozer and one indoors...
> 
> View attachment 126313
> 
> View attachment 126314


*ahem*
I think one of those is mine.


----------



## srw (28 Apr 2016)

Before the Nanny State I stopped at the Stoke in Guildford to honour the memory of a colleague whose memorial service I'd just been to (and to give my brain a rest). I had a pint of Inntrigue from the Plain Brewery, from somewhere near Salisbury. A deliciously malty reddish-brown bitter with just the right level of hoppiness.

If any of you do find yourselves in Guildford, the Stoke on Stoke Road has just had a makeover and is worth a visit. It's now got half a dozen or so keg taps as well as half a dozen or so hand-pulled taps. It is a "Greene King venue" (in very small print at the bottom of its webpage), but it's not a boringly samey Greene King venue.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2016)

theclaud said:


> School night. Three at the boozer and one indoors...
> 
> View attachment 126313
> 
> View attachment 126314


Good to see you're cutting back this week ....


----------



## srw (28 Apr 2016)

User said:


> What will you call it? "Grape and grain do mix after all"?


I don't think the right gin will be grape based. Light on the juniper, I think, with other botanicals in evidence. Hendricks? I'm not hugely knowledgeable around gin.


----------



## theclaud (28 Apr 2016)

srw said:


> *ahem*
> I think one of those is mine.


----------



## User169 (28 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> What number is it cpb?
> 
> Pilsbury Doughboy!



No. 20 hits the bottling line this weekend - an 11% imperial saison.


----------



## rich p (28 Apr 2016)

DP said:


> No. 20 hits the bottling line this weekend - an 11% imperial saison.


I thought that you'd have metric saison sur la continent...


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2016)




----------



## smutchin (28 Apr 2016)

Something for the weekend...


----------



## Crackle (28 Apr 2016)

I have managed to find a new beer shop. Unfortunately I have to drive to it. Furthermore, it is in an area which is a bit of a Gordian knot of roads in my head, so I spent a bit of time circling it before I found a one way road going the way I wanted. And then I couldn't park, so commenced circling again until I could. It's going to require me to be a bit more organised about passing it rather than going specially. Dogs are welcome but we haven't yet ascertained if they have treats. It's also a bit less beardy than the previous shop and a lot more Ipad'y. They also sell wine. How quaint. And they do loyalty cards. A fiver off for every 50 spent. They also sell a cool glass selection, with the right glass next to the beers. So I reckon I might survive after all. Hope the shop does too.

I broke my smoked rule for this






Glad I did, it's lovely.


----------



## Crackle (28 Apr 2016)

I broke my 2nd rule for this one but it looked intriguing and in fact, the espresso, if there is any, is very subtle. Very nice.

Edit: Make that really nice.






Yeah, that is a wine glass. I just broke my other glass with a clumsy elbow. Might just be buying a new glass at the shop now.


----------



## srw (28 Apr 2016)

Look what's just popped into my email from those lovely people at Ride London!

"It sounds too good to be true, but can ale really be a training aid?

*What do you need?*
A hard session on the bike can leave your body depleted of crucial vitamins, electrolytes that aid hydration and carbohydrates. These are what you want your post-race or ride drink to help you replace, as well as supplying protein to help your muscles recover.

*And can I get that from beer?*
It’s not as bad a post-workout drink as you might naturally assume.

*Can I have one then?*
A beer as a reward at the end of a hard ride probably isn’t as bad for you as you might have thought. *you’re able to sup away on your favourite brew largely guilt-free. "*


----------



## srw (28 Apr 2016)

Anyway. I'm away with work, and to avoid drinking too much I've stuck with the beer. Mostly.

A Stake premium bitter from Upham brewery was delish, even though it was too cold. At cellar temperature it would have been great.

But it was the only bottle in the hotel, so I've had a Pride, a couple of Peronis and a couple of weak G&Ts.


----------



## theclaud (28 Apr 2016)

srw said:


> Anyway. I'm away with work, and to avoid drinking too much I've stuck with the beer.



Yeah that works really well.


----------



## srw (28 Apr 2016)

theclaud said:


> Yeah that works really well.


It does if there's no real beer. Which given the price and size of the rooms is disgraceful.

I didn't go to the bar after dinner. So I'll feel better tomorrow than most of my colleagues. But the none if the rest of them will be cycling on Saturday night.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Apr 2016)

User said:


> With yesterday's dinner
> View attachment 126423


What did you have with your tea?


----------



## nickyboy (29 Apr 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> What did you have with your tea?



Adrian strikes me as being very much in the "supper" camp


----------



## nickyboy (29 Apr 2016)

User said:


> Dinner was sufficient thanks. The chef's surprise menu had:
> An amuse bouche of tomato sorbet
> A salad of white asparagus and smoked salmon
> An amuse bouche of broccoli sorbet
> ...



Actually that sounds delish...

At the risk of taking this thread away from beer....when I was a much younger man I was contacted in the evening by some posh recruitment guy. Blah blah blah....then he said "I'm sorry if I've interrupted your supper"

I was most confused. I'd just had my tea. What was he thinking? Far too early for a slice of bread and butter before bedtime


----------



## theclaud (29 Apr 2016)

User said:


> Calming down and coming to terms with the non-appearance of bikes ordered seven weeks ago to be ready for collection today


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Apr 2016)

Bree Louise - compulsory pie stop for northerners heading home by train:

http://www.camdennewjournal.com/bree-louise-award


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Apr 2016)

Lunchtime O'Booze. Proper Job, s'alright. Sarnie on a plank, chips in a little basket thing. Nice chips though.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Lunchtime O'Booze. Proper Job, s'alright. Sarnie on a plank, chips in a little basket thing. Nice chips though.
> 
> View attachment 126481
> 
> ...


Your chef certainly put the 'art' in tomarto! What happened to the bread - did you scare it?


----------



## martint235 (29 Apr 2016)

I'm on call this weekend and unable to drink so will satisfy my cravings by reading this thread


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Apr 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> It was where @Hill Wimp and I used to meet Vernon when he visited the capitol. Good beer, great cider and the food is good as well.


Best bit was the company though


----------



## Aperitif (29 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> I'm on call this weekend and unable to drink so will satisfy my cravings by reading this thread


Homage à Homeguard:
Especially for our Defender of the Shores - a stumbling attempt at 'Shooters Hill Hobgobin rough' 
***pic removed, to allow threeloadermcginty to play his memory game***
No burgled porridge or untidy loaves in my backdrop...sorry.
Happy May Day! (as in you MAY have a beer or two - it's allowed. For some of you, it's all owed!) Go for it.

(I'm having a beer as I have patellar tendinitis and pain killers don't do it - so it's anaesthetic time.)
Ok The Edit.
Putting the picture back now, and, should any of you feel inspired to use the Voltarol as Mcgintysol - don't do it!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Apr 2016)

That's scene is like one of those memory games where you bring a load of tat out on a tray and then you have to name all the stuff.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> Something for the weekend...
> 
> View attachment 126387
> View attachment 126389
> ...


I have to say i quite liked the Coffee Stout when i tried it last week. Smugglers Records is turning into a real goldmine for craft beers.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That's scene is like one of those memory games where you bring a load of tat out on a tray and then you have to name all the stuff.


Go ahead!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Apr 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Go ahead!



Kettle, pens, cash, oatcakes, mini big Ben, sliced loaf, anusol, hobgoblin, playing cards and some other shîte.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Kettle, pens, cash, oatcakes, mini big Ben, sliced loaf, anusol, hobgoblin, playing cards and some other shîte.


Ha ha! - you're rubbish!  Mods, remove his post please, he's swearing unnecessarily...'Hobgoblin' indeed.


----------



## User169 (29 Apr 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Ha ha! - you're rubbish!  Mods, remove his post please, he's swearing unnecessarily...'Hobgoblin' indeed.
> View attachment 126518



Deffo more bum cream used!


----------



## Aperitif (29 Apr 2016)

DP said:


> Deffo more bum cream used!


This is sol destroying! I know I'm an arse but if I have been applying this to my tendon, then it's a bummer. I guess I should have included biscuitts to make real 'mis en scene'.


----------



## Crackle (29 Apr 2016)

Cuddly toy.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Apr 2016)

New beer - M&S American Pale Ale by Arbor Ales from Brazzol. Nice light beer, not overly hopped.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Apr 2016)

Nice colour label!
In "the good old days" when thinking of America, the word Pale used to be accompanied with the word 'face'. What price a Native American Pale Ale?


----------



## martint235 (29 Apr 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Homage à Homeguard:
> Especially for our Defender of the Shores - a stumbling attempt at 'Shooters Hill Hobgobin rough'
> ***pic removed, to allow threeloadermcginty to play his memory game***
> No burgled porridge or untidy loaves in my backdrop...sorry.
> ...


Your kitchen is way messier than mine.

I may get some Marstons Strong Pale Ale out later


----------



## Aperitif (29 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> Your kitchen is way messier than mine.
> 
> I may get some Marstons Strong Pale Ale out later


Up yours!
'Fix bayonets!' and no drinking for you...our obedient servant etc.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Apr 2016)

1845, my favouritist beer.


----------



## User169 (29 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> 1845, my favouritist beer.
> ]



Your favourist foto!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Apr 2016)

DP said:


> Your favourist foto!



It's never the same pic! 

Hic...


----------



## nickyboy (29 Apr 2016)

Having to up my game re arty beer photos

Quiet night in watching the snooks


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Having to up my game re arty beer photos
> 
> Quiet night in watching the snooks
> View attachment 126534



Sweet Jesus, you'd be better off giving up...


----------



## nickyboy (29 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Sweet Jesus, you'd be better off giving up...



I'm llke the photography Karate Kid to to my @rich p kung fu master.....he's got me painting fences and sh!t


----------



## martint235 (29 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I'm llke the photography Karate Kid to to my @rich p kung fu master.....he's got me painting fences and sh!t


That's cos most of a fence is too high for Rich to reach


----------



## User169 (29 Apr 2016)

Saison DuPont to accompany brew night. The benchmark saison and one of the worlds great beers.

Nice and dry, a bit of hop astringency and a huge amount of spicy yeast flavour.


----------



## Crackle (29 Apr 2016)

Greene King stuff. It all tastes the same really.






Conventional wisdom says never take advice on photography from 3bm. I think that was on the menu in the small print.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Apr 2016)

DP said:


> Saison DuPont to accompany brew night. The benchmark saison and one of the worlds great beers.
> 
> Nice and dry, a bit of hop astringency and a huge amount of spicy yeast flavour.
> 
> View attachment 126542



Nooooooo you're gonna brew with that stuff in the beaker, the devil's waz.


----------



## martint235 (29 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Greene King stuff. It all tastes the same really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I quite like their East Coast IPA. Well for the first 5 pints then it gets a bit meh.


----------



## Crackle (29 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> I quite like their East Coast IPA. Well for the first 5 pints then it gets a bit meh.


They didn't have that. Greene King, Old Speckled Hen and Abbot and the Abbot ran out.


----------



## smutchin (29 Apr 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have to say i quite liked the Coffee Stout when i tried it last week. Smugglers Records is turning into a real goldmine for craft beers.



It's lovely, I'm impressed. Nothing at all like what I expected - with coffee, dark malts and lots of hops, you might expect it to be harshly bitter, but it's incredibly smooth and well-balanced. The coffee flavour is subtle but distinct and really rounds it off nicely. And you can really taste the booze in it too. It's also the blackest beer I have ever seen. Fantastic. I'll definitely be getting this one again.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> They didn't have that. Greene King, Old Speckled Hen and Abbot and the Abbot ran out.


3 pints of Abbot for me tonight :-)


----------



## theclaud (30 Apr 2016)

I was unadventurous this evening - I spurned Northern Monk's Neapolitan Pale Ale (despite the ludicrously attractive packaging). I was looking for some beers to take round a friend's for dinner, and I didn't know what was on the menu but I thought the chances of it pairing well with a vanilla pale ale with strawberries and chocolate were close to non-existent. I might pick up a tin tomorrow out of curiosity.

Had this lot instead (shameless Marmers like-fishing):






The Kona Big Wave is a winner.






Plus essential nightcap:


----------



## rich p (30 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Sweet Jesus, you'd be better off giving up...


Hve you considered using a smiley in your pithy posts otherwise one might believe you're a nasty troll?


----------



## rich p (30 Apr 2016)

I had some people who don't despise me, round to dinner tonight. I sometimes refer to them as friends.
Me and Ken majored on Punk Dog IPA and Arbor monsoon saison. The latter is a seriously lovely drop and I urge you to try it. The Arbor Oz Bomb is pretty good but not quite as bogglingly tasty.
I don't think I've ever had a duff Arbor.
No pics, I was hosting, and they already think I'm a loon.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Hve you considered using a smiley in your pithy posts otherwise one might believe you're a nasty troll?


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> No pics, I was hosting, and they already think I'm a loon.


In for a penny...?


----------



## martint235 (30 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> They didn't have that. Greene King, Old Speckled Hen and Abbot and the Abbot ran out.


East Coast is easily missed as it's up on the T-Bar next to Stella et al.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> I had some people who don't despise me, round to dinner tonight. I sometimes refer to them as friends.
> Me and Ken majored on Punk Dog IPA and Arbor monsoon saison. The latter is a seriously lovely drop and I urge you to try it. The Arbor Oz Bomb is pretty good but not quite as bogglingly tasty.
> I don't think I've ever had a duff Arbor.
> No pics, I was hosting, and they already think I'm a loon.



They probably do hate you [insert smiley] but hey it's free food and beer!


----------



## Crackle (30 Apr 2016)

martint235 said:


> East Coast is easily missed as it's up on the T-Bar next to Stella et al.


In that case, I missed it.


----------



## Crackle (30 Apr 2016)

That green t-shirt for 9 euros looks like it'll suit you.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Apr 2016)

Off topic and no smilies - tut tut...


----------



## Crackle (30 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Off topic and no smilies - tut tut...


Talking of which; look at that farking saddle!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Apr 2016)

I was very very drunk last night. I shall be very very drunk again tonight. And Sunday.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Talking of which; look at that farking saddle!



I'd comment but that would be agin the rules.


----------



## srw (30 Apr 2016)

User said:


> Beer given its due foreground position
> View attachment 126583


The like for the bike trike and the red star, not for the beer it brands, obvs.


----------



## Crackle (30 Apr 2016)

That's not my beer and that's not my pump and I don't know that bloke at the end of the bar. My pump is 2nd from the end, a domino stout. Mrs C had some strawberry cider thing, smelt foul and at the end of the bar is a jar of dog biscuits. So everyone was happy.


----------



## martint235 (30 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> In that case, I missed it.


I quite like it but it's sometimes an acquired taste. I always describe it as "imagine what an American would come up with if you described IPA to him and then sent him off to make some"


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Apr 2016)

Jeffrey Hudson Bitter (Oakham, 4.2% abv)




Pictured with my opener. This bitter, from noted hopmeisters Oakham drinks more like a gold or a pale, to my mind. There's a touch of lightly sweet caramel, but mostly grapefruit citrus with a slight floral note. It's good, and a belter for your summer beer garden trips, but you'd be disappointed if you wanted a bitter, I think.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Apr 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Jeffrey Hudson Bitter (Oakham, 4.2% abv)
> View attachment 126647
> 
> Pictured with my opener. This bitter, from noted hopmeisters Oakham drinks more like a gold or a pale, to my mind. There's a touch of lightly sweet caramel, but mostly grapefruit citrus with a slight floral note. It's good, and a belter for your summer beer garden trips, but you'd be disappointed if you wanted a bitter, I think.



And?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Apr 2016)




----------



## John the Monkey (30 Apr 2016)

Jeez you guys, let her consider her verdict...


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Apr 2016)

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Apr 2016)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Apr 2016)

Greenwich Ale Monnet Cognac barrel aged. OK but a but underwhelming really.






Actually on reflection it's not too bad, the taste is quite subtle rather than overpowering and that's not a bad thing.


----------



## subaqua (30 Apr 2016)

Bloody lovely ,a hoppy Guinness . The Cornish know how to do beer


----------



## theclaud (30 Apr 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Greenwich Ale Monnet Cognac barrel aged. OK but a but underwhelming really.
> 
> View attachment 126663
> 
> ...


Shame you're stuck in a pub with whatever w***er that paper belongs to.


----------



## stephec (30 Apr 2016)

A visit to the cheap bargain type shop sometimes throws up a few interesting bottles, today it was this 660ml jobbie for £1.89.

Apologies for the glass but everything else is in the dishwasher.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 May 2016)

Arbor Ales American Pale and IPA from Marks and 'Spensive. Both excellent although I prefer the PA, it's just a nice pale with a lovely bitter finish. Gets a yumtus from me.


----------



## martint235 (1 May 2016)

subaqua said:


> Bloody lovely ,a hoppy Guinness . The Cornish know how to do beer


Ooh now where can I get that? Proper Job has a rightful place towards the top of my favourite British beers, a dark version can't possibly be a bad thing.


----------



## subaqua (1 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> Ooh now where can I get that? Proper Job has a rightful place towards the top of my favourite British beers, a dark version can't possibly be a bad thing.


I got it in tesco Beckton. 

And will be getting some more tomorrow.


----------



## martint235 (1 May 2016)

subaqua said:


> I got it in tesco Beckton.
> 
> And will be getting some more tomorrow.


I'm off to Tesco tomorrow then!!


----------



## User169 (1 May 2016)

Corn crake, a rye ale from Estonia: corn crakes are known as rye crakes in Estonian. Not bad, quite a bit of caramel, a bit of smokiness and a hint of vanilla.


----------



## User169 (1 May 2016)

A gluten-free mosaic pale ale. Super tropical with a little pine. Maybe a touch too sweet for me, but very very nice.


----------



## theclaud (1 May 2016)

A couple of excellent post-ride recovery pints at the Mumbles Alehouse yesterday afternoon - Hopcraft Temple of Love followed by Oakham Inferno. In the evening I strolled in the other direction, where the brewer at the Pilot had been bigging up his new SUP IPA, and an earlier tweet promised back-up if it didn't deliver:




*thepilot* ‏@*pilotofmumbles* 
Try our IPA face off. Punk v SUP v Chieftain @*brewdog* @*sa3pilotbrewery* @*supgower*






I even bypassed good stuff on the handpumps and went straight for the fizz!












I ignored the Franciscan Well, which is a Molson-Coors offering and appears to have been foisted upon them as a condition of stocking or installing something else. The SUP is refreshing and distinctive, but not as good as he thinks it is, and it's outclassed (and also, admittedly, outpriced) by the Punk. My view might have been influenced by the SUP being served in a horrible Carling glass. I finished the evening in predictable fashion:


----------



## subaqua (1 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> I'm off to Tesco tomorrow then!!



Not all tesco have it. Tesco Leytonstone doesn't 

Anyway Beckton is what, 10 mins from woolwich ferry on a bike .


----------



## John the Monkey (1 May 2016)

subaqua said:


> Not all tesco have it. Tesco Leytonstone doesn't
> 
> Anyway Beckton is what, 10 mins from woolwich ferry on a bike .


No use to you chaps, but in case anyone local to me is looking in, Tesco Crewe have it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 May 2016)

More of this again tonight, might not be as much beer as the previous 2 evenings


----------



## srw (1 May 2016)

Corsendock Pater dobbel for a very late breakfast. A tin of Leffe for a cool down after belated shower and warm-up before heading out for dinner.


----------



## theclaud (1 May 2016)

Right. Curiosity has got the better of me. Watch this space!


----------



## User169 (1 May 2016)

Back to the Estonians and a gooseberry berliner weisse. Super dry, citrusy and tart with a salty aftertaste. Just fantastic. If you like Salty Kiss from Magic Rock, you may like this.


----------



## stephec (1 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> I'm off to Tesco tomorrow then!!


I hope you have more luck than me then, I've never seen it in my local Tesco.


----------



## User169 (1 May 2016)

theclaud said:


> Right. Curiosity has got the better of me. Watch this space!
> 
> View attachment 126775


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> More of this again tonight, might not be as much beer as the previous 2 evenings



Some of those chaps are drinking straight from the tins, how terribly uncouth.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Some of those chaps are drinking straight from the tins, how terribly uncouth.


I admit to doing likewise. But I am uncouth. The beer was awful on site, thankfully I managed several decent brews beforehand.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 May 2016)

Windsor and Eton Best Bitter, nice uncomplicated beer. 






YT rating 3.


----------



## Crackle (1 May 2016)

Awaits results of tc's disgusting looking beer…… ..

Kernel table beer. Very tasty. Too warm. Should've checked. Very cloudy and hasn't cleared


----------



## theclaud (1 May 2016)

DP said:


>



Well, quite! It shouldn't work, and with the best will in the world it really doesn't, in the end. But it isn't quite the car crash I expected it to be. The colour is lovely; the vanilla (thankfully) is muted; the strawberries are incongruous but intriguing, and fresh-tasting rather than strawberry-milkshake flavour. I'm not getting a whole lot of chocolate - for me this can only be a good thing in a pale ale, and also because strawberries simply don't go well with chocolate, whatever the people who peddle those minging fountain things might have you believe. All the sweetness is on the nose and up-front on the palate - it disappears quickly and the finish is extremely bitter - perhaps this is where the cocoa comes in. As I get to the bottom of the glass I decide that I've probably had enough of the strawberry thing - which is fine because I only bought one. I now have to choose between a Magic Rock High Wire Grapefruit IPA, and doing all the stuff I intended to do this evening, like tidying the flat and writing something useful. Place your bets.


----------



## User169 (1 May 2016)

Don't tRYE this @ home - a 12% "rye wine". It's like liquid alcoholic pain d'epices - so a deffo yumtus!


----------



## John the Monkey (1 May 2016)

Wizard (Robinson's, 3.7%)




Mrs M and I have had this before, albeit on draught (see posts passim). I don't think I'd amend that review too much for the bottled version of the beer, although it seems lighter in body than the version we had on cask at our local.

Easy drinking, quite sweet & malty.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## rich p (1 May 2016)

Three new ones for me this arvo.
The Thornbridge Tart - tarty and citrus
The Thornbridge Rhubarb Saison - really lovely, rhubarb tart.
Lots of tarts, hmmm.
Arbor Motueka - subtler than the Arbors I had last week but right up there. Recommended


----------



## rich p (1 May 2016)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 126777


Nice watch


----------



## martint235 (1 May 2016)

subaqua said:


> Not all tesco have it. Tesco Leytonstone doesn't
> 
> Anyway Beckton is what, 10 mins from woolwich ferry on a bike .


On call which means that's too far for tomorrow. If Welling doesn't have it, I'll be in Beckton on Weds.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 May 2016)

A mental weekend




I might need to clean my shoes


----------



## theclaud (2 May 2016)

rich p said:


> The Thornbridge Rhubarb Saison - really lovely, rhubarb tart.
> View attachment 126827


----------



## srw (2 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Three new ones for me this arvo.
> The Thornbridge Tart - tarty and citrus
> The Thornbridge Rhubarb Saison - really lovely, rhubarb tart.
> Lots of tarts, hmmm.
> ...


How can a large factory brewery win a "homebrew" challenge?


----------



## srw (2 May 2016)

The rest of last night....

Brugse Zot - fairly ordinary blonde.

Kwak - doing my duty as a tourist, but rather good as a beer and a pairing for North Sea fish soup à la Marseillaise.

Bourgogne de Flanders - a very interesting blend of a dark ale and a lambic, and one I could have done with sampling when not trying to avoid falling asleep into my (ordinary) mussels.


----------



## rich p (2 May 2016)

srw said:


> How can a large factory brewery win a "homebrew" challenge?


I think they held a competition for the best homebrew, and they brewed the recipe of the winner.


----------



## srw (2 May 2016)

rich p said:


> I think they held a competition for the best homebrew, and they brewed the recipe of the winner.


http://www.gbhomebrew.co.uk/Winners.html

I feel a trip to Waitrose coming along.


----------



## rich p (2 May 2016)

srw said:


> http://www.gbhomebrew.co.uk/Winners.html
> 
> I feel a trip to Waitrose coming along.


They're selling it in my local beer shop which thankfully saves me having to go to the middle-class poncetarium.


----------



## Crackle (2 May 2016)

My nearest branch of Waitrose is 24miles away but I think I saw it in the beer shop, so may well grab one next time I go.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 May 2016)

rich p said:


> They're selling it in my local beer shop which thankfully saves me having to go to the middle-class poncetarium.



You can never make too many trips to 'trose!


----------



## martint235 (2 May 2016)

This is actually Abbot Reserve and very nice it is too


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 May 2016)

I thought Rhubarberie du Saison played for Aston Villa


----------



## rich p (2 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> I thought Rhubarberie du Saison played for Aston Villa


This year nobody plays for Aston Villa, and they apparently even abandoned the 2016 Player of the Saison award...


----------



## martint235 (2 May 2016)

rich p said:


> This year nobody plays for Aston Villa, and they apparently even abandoned the 2016 Player of the Saison award...


Capitulation De Saison was a shoe in for them though


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 May 2016)

XT 1, citrus hoppy, pretty nice golden ale, yadda yadda, etc...


----------



## martint235 (2 May 2016)

An al-fresco trip for number 2 on my all time list


----------



## rich p (2 May 2016)

Delirium (doesn't actually say Tremens) on the bottle @DP ? Nuff said, bootiful.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 May 2016)

Bank Holiday Big Beer...


----------



## rich p (2 May 2016)

I can get bladdered tonight cos I'm on holiday...
...from the bank, apparently. Happy days.
I have a S-W Aventinus and a punk dog lined up to accompany my fish cakes.
Livin' the dream, baby, livin' the dream.


----------



## stephec (2 May 2016)

Is a Tesco beer buyer monitoring this thread?

After saying a few days ago that they didn't stock it, look what was in there today.


----------



## rich p (2 May 2016)

And as if by magic...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 May 2016)

rich p said:


> And as if by magic...
> View attachment 126967



great beer, shite photography.


----------



## rich p (2 May 2016)

User said:


> Proper focus was restored?


Oy, you said you were on my side!


----------



## rich p (2 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> great beer, shite photography.


You do know what tremens means, right, troll?


----------



## rich p (2 May 2016)

User said:


> I trust you


That's the bit I don't trust, atch


----------



## stephec (2 May 2016)

stephec said:


> Is a Tesco beer buyer monitoring this thread?
> 
> After saying a few days ago that they didn't stock it, look what was in there today.
> 
> View attachment 126965


This is weird stuff, looks like a stout but tastes more like a pale ale.

Very nice though, I wish I'd bought more than one now.


----------



## John the Monkey (2 May 2016)

rich p said:


> And as if by magic...
> View attachment 126967


That's the best picture of a Schneider Weisse taken by someone rollerskating past the bottle as they pressed the shutter button that I've seen tonight.


----------



## martint235 (2 May 2016)

stephec said:


> This is weird stuff, looks like a stout but tastes more like a pale ale.
> 
> Very nice though, I wish I'd bought more than one now.


That's it. As soon as I get home tomorrow sans the bat phone, I'm off to Tesco.


----------



## srw (2 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> View attachment 126920
> An al-fresco trip for number 2 on my all time list


By consumption or by preference?


----------



## srw (2 May 2016)

Tonight I have mostly been drinking Lara.

In Guildford there is an Italian (Sardinian, actually, but that's a bit obscure for Surreians) restaurant called Shardana. If you're in the area - go. The ambience is a bit spit and polish, but the food is outstanding. The wine list is fantastic - every obscure Italian region represented without resorting to big-name Chianti, and the rest of the world represented by 3 ports and 1 champagne.

Since the last time I was in they've started importing from the Lara craft brewery in Sardinia. I started with Affumiada - as the name suggests is smoked, but with a woody note rather than the fag smoke shown on the label. That was a perfect foil for grilled veg with burrata and grassy olive oil with herbs.

Then I had a bottle of Tzar - a much better Belgian-style blonde than the Brugse Zot I had last night - with my chicken liver papardelle. I finished with a Sardinian cheese fritter (fantastically light) topped with bitter honey and served with Piculina saison. Again, a really well-made beer and a perfect match. Just don't think too hard about the sexual politics of the labels.

We finished with a tot each of _Mirto_, the uniquely Sardinian liqueur made from Myrtle. We've been searching in vain for a proper Sardinian style drink since visiting the island about 10 years ago - most of what you get in this country is too sugary. We've finally found it.


----------



## theclaud (2 May 2016)

srw said:


> Tonight I have mostly been drinking Lara.
> 
> In Guildford there is an Italian (Sardinian, actually, but that's a bit obscure for Surreians) restaurant called Shardana. If you're in the area - go. The ambience is a bit spit and polish, but the food is outstanding. The wine list is fantastic - every obscure Italian region represented without resorting to big-name Chianti, and the rest of the world represented by 3 ports and 1 champagne.
> 
> ...



Sounds fab. Website is a bit of a car crash, mind.

I am feeling pleased with myself for saving this from yesterday:


----------



## Dirk (3 May 2016)

Good job they didn't have this stuff around when I was a kid!


----------



## theclaud (3 May 2016)

Ahem! The Not Beer thread is >>>>>>>>>


----------



## Dirk (3 May 2016)

theclaud said:


> Ahem! The Not Beer thread is >>>>>>>>>


----------



## Crackle (3 May 2016)

Dandelion and Burdock! I haven't had that since Alpine trucks used to come around loaded with the stuff.


----------



## Crackle (3 May 2016)

User said:


> Alpine? We had a Corona lorry.


Maybe Alpine was Northern then. Drive down the street with lots of hard looking kids hanging off it who'd jump off and knock on the doors.


----------



## subaqua (3 May 2016)

Crackle said:


> Maybe Alpine was Northern then. Drive down the street with lots of hard looking kids hanging off it who'd jump off and knock on the doors.



Alpine delivered in Wrexham N Wales as my Grandad always had cream soda- the clear stuff not that Jocko Barr green american rubbish- and orangeade too. 

Corona did the town i grew up in but my mam was too tight to buy it.


----------



## Crackle (3 May 2016)

subaqua said:


> cream soda


Oh I'd forgotten about that. I think that was my fave. Abv 0% though, not like that weird stuff Dirk posted.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 May 2016)

The fizzy pop thread is anywhere you want it to be, but not here.

I'll throw in a few random smilies just to show it's a light hearted non-clique post...


----------



## subaqua (3 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The fizzy pop thread is anywhere you want it to be, but not here.
> 
> I'll throw in a few random smilies just to show it's a light hearted non-clique post...




TBF a lot of what has been posted as "beer" is just fizzy Pop so back into ye cave 3BM


----------



## John the Monkey (3 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The fizzy pop thread is anywhere you want it to be, but not here.
> 
> I'll throw in a few random smilies just to show it's a light hearted non-clique post...


But whither the random smiley thread...?


----------



## srw (3 May 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> But wither the random smiley thread...?


Yes please.







Ftfy for entertainment purposes.


----------



## John the Monkey (3 May 2016)

srw said:


> Yes please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## martint235 (3 May 2016)

Right no longer on call. There's going to be lots of beer drunken tonight. I've got 8 Green Gecko, 2 Old Empire Pale Ale and 3 Strong Pale Ale waiting for me along with a Young's Double Chocolate and 3 teensy Heinekens.


----------



## srw (3 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> Right no longer on call. There's going to be lots of beer drunken tonight. I've got 8 Green Gecko, 2 Old Empire Pale Ale and 3 Strong Pale Ale waiting for me along with a Young's Double Chocolate and 3 teensy Heinekens.


You either have the constitution of an ox or the self-preservation instincts of a lemming*. For your sake I hope it's the first.



*Yes, it's a myth. I know.


----------



## theclaud (3 May 2016)

Crackle said:


> Maybe Alpine was Northern then. Drive down the street with lots of hard looking kids hanging off it who'd jump off and knock on the doors.


----------



## martint235 (3 May 2016)

There are currently daffodils in my life or one specific daffodil. I'm not allowed to kill him apparently and leaving the Civil Service, although drastic, takes time. I therefore need sufficient quantities of beer to stem the murderous impulses. At least I no longer turn to Kronenbourg


----------



## MossCommuter (3 May 2016)

Quiz night.

Fuel is Blackedge Blonde





And what a magnificent sight it is!





All those nice fruity marmalade things that we like.


----------



## Aperitif (3 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Quiz night.
> 
> Fuel is Blackedge Blonde
> View attachment 127074
> ...


Where's the toff? This thread is useless without houndstooth.


----------



## Aperitif (3 May 2016)

srw said:


> You either have the responsibilities of an ox or the self-preservation instincts of a Civil Servant*. For your sake I hope it's the first.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, it's a pyth up. I know.


FTFY
You're not allowed to drink without posting a pic, Mart. Go steady. Love the 'flowers' - they are short lived.


----------



## MossCommuter (3 May 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Where's the toff? This thread is useless without houndstooth.


Elbow in shot.

Red check.

It's may


----------



## rich p (4 May 2016)

I had an Arbor love in last night. They were shared, lest you think me a no good, drunken bum...
Triple hop, waikikamoocow or summink, J bomb and Oz bomb. 
Triple hop was slightly understated but the others right up there.


----------



## rich p (4 May 2016)

User13710 said:


> I only know that as the name of the veggie/vegan café in Brighton (Wai Kika Moo Kau; their breakfasts are lovely btw), so I googled it and apparently it's NZish for 'someplace' or 'anytown'. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waikikamukau


The expression I heard years ago, had a different 3 or 4 letter verb in place of kick (kik)


----------



## theclaud (4 May 2016)

rich p said:


> They were shared, lest you think me a no good, drunken bum...


No idea why you would think that this small piece of information might undo an impression formed over years and confirmed by frequent observation.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 May 2016)

I'm in Warrington, just walked a mile from Mr Lau's to my hotel and not a decent pub with proper beer in sight. No beer for me.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 May 2016)

It is Wednesday. I allow beer on a school night on a Wednesday.


----------



## User169 (4 May 2016)

Day off tomoz! I'm off to that Belgium to drink as much Cantillon sour beer as possible. I shall be drinking:

Grand Cru Bruocsella with Plattekeis 
Aunis with Pork Cheek 
Zelige with Caravent Sausage with ceps
Rosé de Gambrinus with Pork rillette 
Lou Pépé Kriek with Pâté 
Vigneronne with Vegetables 
Riesling (a Geuze fermented with Riesling must) 
Foufoune with Ashy goat cheese 
Rhubarbe 
Cuvée St-Gilloise with Pie with Chesnut 
Iris Grand Cru - Roquefort 
Aspérule - Pamplemousse 
Gueuze 1996 - Rillettes of makereel 
La Vie est Belge
50°N-4°E with comté


----------



## John the Monkey (4 May 2016)

DP said:


> Day off tomoz! I'm off to that Belgium to drink as much Cantillon sour beer as possible. I shall be drinking:
> 
> Grand Cru Bruocsella with Plattekeis
> Aunis with Pork Cheek
> ...


A demain!


----------



## User169 (4 May 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> A demain!
> 
> View attachment 127220



No such thing as too much when it comes to Cantillon!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 May 2016)

Someone's going to be poorly on Friday.


----------



## NorthernDave (4 May 2016)

Three beers from the highly regarded Wold Top Brewery in East Yorkshire:





Wold Gold is very good, Hello Velo is even better and I've yet to try the Scarborough Fair IPA.


----------



## stephec (4 May 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Three beers from the highly regarded Wold Top Brewery in East Yorkshire:
> View attachment 127225
> 
> 
> Wold Gold is very good, Hello Velo is even better and I've yet to try the Scarborough Fair IPA.


IPA and Gold are top class, I've not tried the Velo though.


----------



## rich p (4 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm in Warrington, just walked a mile from Mr Lau's to my hotel and not a decent pub with proper beer in sight. No beer for me.


Eeh, it's grim oop north


----------



## theclaud (4 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Eeh, it's grim oop north


Aye.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 May 2016)

A Warrington sunset - Grand!


----------



## theclaud (5 May 2016)

Socialist beer.


----------



## theclaud (5 May 2016)

User said:


> What happens if a Tory drinks it?


It never comes to that. They are identified by their reaction to the blurb and despatched before they can do any more damage.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 May 2016)

theclaud said:


> Socialist beer.
> 
> View attachment 127234



The politics thread is thataway ---->>>>>


----------



## MossCommuter (5 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> A Warrington sunset - Grand!
> 
> View attachment 127231


How long are you in Warrington?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> How long are you in Warrington?



Going home once this afternoon's meeting is finished.


----------



## srw (5 May 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> I've yet to try the Scarborough Fair IPA.


Probably a bit herby.


----------



## Crackle (5 May 2016)

Nothing from DP yet.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 May 2016)

Crackle said:


> Nothing from DP yet.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 May 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> ... I've yet to try the Scarborough Fair IPA.


Best to leave it for when you have the thyme, I suppose.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> How long are you in Warrington?


Next time let me know and ride over (or two stops on the train) and I'll entertain you to £2.39 pints in my local Spoons


----------



## theclaud (5 May 2016)

More socialist beer!


----------



## srw (5 May 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Best to leave it for when you have the thyme, I suppose.


That would be sage.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 May 2016)

User said:


> If you lot don't stop, I am going to find a link to the television program.


You'd enjoy things a lot more if you'd only cumin to the spirit of the herb puns - bayleaf in their power!


----------



## rich p (5 May 2016)

The Tea thread is thaddaway>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 May 2016)

@MossCommuter it's generally better to quote the other person rather than yourself if you want a response unless you were talking to yourself of course.







Anyway I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Crackle (5 May 2016)

Thought I'd try this again as I happened to be passing it






It's OK, the West Indies is much better, this is a bit lacking.


----------



## Crackle (5 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> @MossCommuter it's generally better to quote the other person rather than yourself if you want a response unless you were talking to yourself of course.
> 
> View attachment 127315
> 
> ...


I'm not far from Warrington, so let me know as well and I'll get a bit further away.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 May 2016)

Crackle said:


> I'm not far from Warrington, so let me know as well and I'll get a bit further away.



I've just driven for three hours to get away from you.


----------



## Crackle (5 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I've just driven for three hours to get away from you.


Three hours: Is that all? you're nearly a Northener.


----------



## rich p (5 May 2016)

Crackle said:


> Thought I'd try this again as I happened to be passing it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed


----------



## rich p (5 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> @MossCommuter it's generally better to quote the other person rather than yourself if you want a response unless you were talking to yourself of course.
> 
> View attachment 127315
> 
> ...


Beware, mossy is a beer legend...


----------



## rich p (5 May 2016)

I'm drinking Punk IPA, which I regard as a cheap stopgap when I've nothing pinched.
No sign of DP surfacing yet. When should we send out search parties?


----------



## srw (5 May 2016)

rich p said:


> I'm drinking Punk IPA, which I regard as a cheap stopgap when I've nothing pinched.
> No sign of DP surfacing yet. When should we send out search parties?


Form an orderly queue. Behind me.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> @MossCommuter it's generally better to quote the other person rather than yourself if you want a response unless you were talking to yourself of course.
> 
> View attachment 127315
> 
> ...


Skillz


----------



## rich p (5 May 2016)

rich p said:


> I'm drinking Punk IPA, which I regard as a cheap stopgap when I've nothing pinched.
> No sign of DP surfacing yet. When should we send out search parties?


Pinched ? WTF. 
Shudda said poncy!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 May 2016)

Yumtus


----------



## User169 (6 May 2016)

That was epic!


----------



## theclaud (6 May 2016)

He's alive!


----------



## rich p (6 May 2016)

theclaud said:


> He's alive!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 May 2016)

Comprehensive write up too.


----------



## rich p (6 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Comprehensive write up too.


Give the lad a break, he's probably still in the gutter.


----------



## User169 (6 May 2016)

So I went to Quintessence yesterday at Cantillon in Brussels - their once every two year tasting day. It's a fantastic place making lambic and gueze, now run by Jean van Roy, the fourth generation of Cantillon/van Roy owners. In the 1970s they nearly went out of business as there was little interest in sour beer and the big brewers started pushing sweetened versions. They are truly on the up now though - huge demand from the US - and have just expanded their brewing capacity.

There were 17 beers to try - each with its own horses doofer type thing. The beers ranged from extremely tasty to the best thing I've ever tasted - and quite a few are more or less impossible to try outside of the brewery itself.

Grand Cru Bruocsella - blended 3 year old lambic, bottled this year, so super fresh. Because they only use old lambic, this will never carbonate.
Aunis - lambic with Pinot d'Aunis grapes. Very fresh - light red wine colour.
Zelige - lambic with grapes from Domaine Zelige Caravent. When used in winemaking, apparently these grapes are only used in 2ndary fermentation as they are too powerful otherwise. Darker than the aunis and more pungent.
Rosé de Gambrinus - raspberry lambic, really fresh and fruity
Lou Pépé Kriek - cherry lambic
Vigneronne - lambic with Italian muscat grapes
Lambic Riesling Zusslin - lambic fermented with Riesling must - the only one I didn't really take to.
Foufoune 2015 - not as good as the 2014 I tried recently, but still pretty tart.
Zwanze 2012 - rhubarb lambic - wow, such a long rhubarb finish.
Cuvée St-Gilloise - gueze made for the local footy team
Iris - only just bottled so fresh, this one is dry hopped so a bit more bitter than most geuze
Iris Grand Cru - no dry hopping, so lacks the bitterness of the regular version. Not primed so v low in carbonation.
Aspérule - Lambic with woodruff flowers. Kind of minty.
Gueuze 1996 - wowzers - 20 year old lambic - served by the owners son, Florian, who is 20.
Geuze from the magnum - they use 2, 3 and 4 year old lambic in this, so older than the regular sized bottles. lOvely.
50°N-4°E - lambic aged on cognac barrels - not so much cognac coming through, but a bit woody.
La Vie est Belge - fanflippintastic. Simply the best beer I've ever tasted. Lambic aged in Vin Jaune barrels - super strong taste of the vin jaune. Tasted together with Comte cheese for extra yumtus. They only made 400 bottles, so sadly I suspect I'll never get to try this again.

There were six beers from a Spanish brewery - clearly inspired by Cantillon, but not as good. There was one thing blended with kumquats which was OK.

Into the bar and:

Carignan - lambic with carignan grapes. Oh yes!
Lou Pepe Framboise - raspberry loveliness - I don't think they sell this outside the brewery, so good to have this one.

Onto Moeder Lambic

Fou Foune - on tap. Much less fruity, but smoother than the bottle version.
Lambic blend from Tilquin - I guess this is Tilquin's blend before he referments it. A very odd cheesy aroma. Not for me.
St Lamvinus - another grape lambic from Cantillon

225 saison - Brasserie des Franches Montagnes - decent saison from Switzerland
Abbaye de Saint Bon-Chien - Brasserie des Franches Montagnes - rather good barley wine

Onto BrewDog bar

Elvis Juice - grapefruit IPA from BrewDog - needed a hop hit, but to be honest it seemed a bit lame after the fireworks at Cantillon
Black Eyed King Imp Vietnamese Coffee Edition - OK, so that's a very decent coffee stout, but at 18 EUR for a can it's a bit pricey given that we were drinking 75cl bottles at Cantillon for 15 EUR.

Onto the train

I have a feeling that we drank a Speedway Stout - Bourbon Barrel Aged: Kopi Luwak edition. This is extremely rare these days and I suspect we didn't really do it justice. The train trip was a bit marred when we realized my mate Flozza had left 6 bottles of Cantillon in BrewDog - having queued for an hour to buy them, he was a bit upset.


----------



## User169 (6 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Give the lad a break, he's probably still in the gutter.



I found an empty BrewDog glass outside the front door this morning.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 May 2016)

DP said:


> I found an empty BrewDog glass outside the front door this morning.



Surprised you found the front door let alone a glass. 
Excellent write up, DP, your capacity for revolting sour beer is the stuff of leg ends.


----------



## Crackle (6 May 2016)

No one can follow dp.

Lunchtime shopping.......


----------



## Aperitif (6 May 2016)

Truesay, Crax - 'the dog's lunchtimes' as your photo illustrates. "Sit" 
Well, *D P*ied Piper of Hammering has encouraged us all out of the woodwork, tongues out, to lead us unto temptation... deliver us some evil etc. 
Camden's Pale Ale pour moi. A Punk sub and only 4% - another ideal session beer. Probably a bit sweeter/fruitier though, so fine for my childish palate. In the chalky blackboard blurb, it is described as 'dry'. It's not.


----------



## Aperitif (6 May 2016)

Doggone beer!


----------



## MossCommuter (6 May 2016)

Gasp

£4.80 a pint

And nearly 20 quid for a pitcher

Pitchers in 'ere are free innit


----------



## User169 (6 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Surprised you found the front door let alone a glass.
> Excellent write up, DP, your capacity for revolting sour beer is the stuff of leg ends.



Good thing about lambic is that it's not that strong. It was only when we got to BrewDog that things went a bit wonky. 

Back off to Belgium tomorrow.


----------



## martint235 (6 May 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Truesay, Crax - 'the dog's lunchtimes' as your photo illustrates. "Sit"
> Well, *D P*ied Piper of Hammering has encouraged us all out of the woodwork, tongues out, to lead us unto temptation... deliver us some evil etc.
> Camden's Pale Ale pour moi. A Punk sub and only 4% - another ideal session beer. Probably a bit sweeter/fruitier though, so fine for my childish palate. In the chalky blackboard blurb, it is described as 'dry'. It's not.
> View attachment 127403


Ooh which pub are you in this time? I got the Wetherspoons, that one looks nicer.....


----------



## Crackle (6 May 2016)

Aperitif said:


> "Sit"


He was until that two meat platter arrived downwind


----------



## stephec (6 May 2016)

This week's forage round Booths.


----------



## Aperitif (6 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Gasp
> 
> £4.80 a pint
> 
> ...


Yes - I meant to post that as a guideline..."Two Mossirlamis* per pint" + a gnat's.
One Mossirlami = £2.39
@martint235 This is 'Camden's Daughter' - the funky face of the Brewery on the High St in K-Town. The beardy, roughouse bit is just around the corner next to Kentish Town West station. All very artyfarty, but there's nothing on their roster that makes you want to go a-sampling. Only their Lager / IPA has a 6%+ kick to it. They have a list of guest beers...the usual suspects Lagunitas etc...Native American beers you ask? Apache selection.


----------



## John the Monkey (6 May 2016)

stephec said:


> This week's forage round Booths.
> View attachment 127412


I have a bottle of Wojtek in the cellar, iirc.


----------



## Doseone (6 May 2016)

Relaxing with my (current) second favourite beer. My (current) favourite is Saison Dupont.


----------



## subaqua (6 May 2016)

Nowt speshul in tesco today . So did loads of sea fury and wolf rock.


----------



## User169 (6 May 2016)

Managed to get a couple of things to bring back from Cantillon. The D'Aunis is a nice one to have in the cellar - you could easily persuade an American to give you 1000 dollars for it, likely more.


----------



## ianrauk (6 May 2016)

Happy Friday Folks...


----------



## nickyboy (6 May 2016)

Managed a strenuous 25 mile ride this pm so I figured I deserved one of those 75cl Punk bottles






All.gone so I'm opening another


----------



## martint235 (6 May 2016)

Its been a long day and this is number 7. Strong pale ale next


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 May 2016)

Start with a Hooky bitter.






Move onto a Siren Caribbean Chocolate Cake, not bad acksh.


----------



## nickyboy (6 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Start with a Hooky bitter.
> 
> View attachment 127439
> 
> ...



Do you have several Duvel glasses or do you have to keep rinsing the one glass?

Please don't tell me, quelle horreur, you just pour in the second beer when you finish the first


----------



## theclaud (6 May 2016)

New boozer in Cardiff!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Happy Friday Folks...
> 
> View attachment 127425



I gave you a like because the sentiment was there and you're a good old boy.

However the cider thread is...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Do you have several Duvel glasses or do you have to keep rinsing the one glass?
> 
> Please don't tell me, quelle horreur, you just pour in the second beer when you finish the first



It's the glass I like best, I did have two..
Anyway yes rinsed unless I can't be bothered.


----------



## stephec (6 May 2016)

User said:


> I have just been to the shop
> View attachment 127454
> 
> As five of them are bottle conditioned, I am only drinking the 5AM St. right now.


Price labels on the bottles still?

Fer fer fer fetch your cloth Granville.


----------



## theclaud (6 May 2016)

User said:


> I have just been to the shop
> View attachment 127454
> 
> As five of them are bottle conditioned, I am only drinking the 5AM St. right now.


Yumtus. As I might say... if I were a total nobber.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 May 2016)

User said:


> I have just been to the shop
> View attachment 127454
> 
> As five of them are bottle conditioned, I am only drinking the 5AM St. right now.



Sod that, just get stuck in.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 May 2016)

theclaud said:


> Yumtus. As I might say... if I were a total nobber.



You're a bit free with the insults you old witch.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 May 2016)

Oops chuck in a few smilies and all that bollocks...


----------



## GM (6 May 2016)

Bought a dozen of these in our favourite Tesco's, not bad for £1.50 a tin.....


----------



## srw (7 May 2016)

In today's Guardian weekend....
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2016/may/06/black-ipa-ginger-curry-match-jack-adair-bevan
Today's cocktail, ladies and gentlemen - shandy. Admittedly shandy made with Black IPA and ginger beer, but still. Shandy.

On a more positive note, Fiona Beckett lauds the British brewer of the Salty Kiss.
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...agic-rock-beer-cairn-omohr-wine-fiona-beckett


----------



## nickyboy (7 May 2016)

thegreenman said:


> Bought a dozen of these in our favourite Tesco's, not bad for £1.50 a tin.....
> 
> View attachment 127490



Yeah I saw they have just started stocking them in our local Tesco. Really good beer, may have to pop in (seeing as I drank both large Punk bottles last night...and one of my remaining Proper Jobs)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 May 2016)

I'm off to lower middle class M&S to stock up.


----------



## theclaud (7 May 2016)

The landlord has gone all '3BM'...


----------



## Crackle (7 May 2016)

theclaud said:


> The landlord has gone all '3BM'...
> 
> View attachment 127506


Blimey, early start or did you never leave?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 May 2016)

Obvs a dude.


----------



## Aperitif (7 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Obvs a dude.


Why the 'e' on the end, Ed? 
Well, Nicky's consommation of big dogs has resulted in me taking one for a walk...sort of 'Déjeuner sur L' herbe' for those with not much Manet. 
A nice working lunch though, with similar taste to yesterday's. Only difference being I actually have to do some work today! Oh well...


----------



## theclaud (7 May 2016)

Crackle said:


> Blimey, early start or did you never leave?


I was unable to post it last night. Indisposed, one might say.


----------



## rich p (7 May 2016)

2 pints of Guinness in an Irish boozer watching Brighton not get automatic promotion


----------



## nickyboy (7 May 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Why the 'e' on the end, Ed?
> Well, Nicky's consommation of big dogs has resulted in me taking one for a walk...sort of 'Déjeuner sur L' herbe' for those with not much Manet.
> A nice working lunch though, with similar taste to yesterday's. Only difference being I actually have to do some work today! Oh well...
> View attachment 127516



The last two big dogs available in Glossop Tesco this morning are now chez moi. Chilling them a little more than normal as it is El Scorchio here in the High Peak

I'm blaming you lot for my increasing beer spend. I used to be happy enough with the standard stuff....now I'm thinking Punk is my everyday go to beer and better stuff like Marble is very much on the agenda


----------



## theclaud (7 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I'm blaming you lot for my increasing beer spend. I used to be happy enough with the standard stuff....now I'm thinking Punk is my everyday go to beer and better stuff like Marble is very much on the agenda



I know what you mean. I've become a whole lot poncier since I started hanging out with @rich p.


----------



## srw (7 May 2016)

theclaud said:


> The landlord has gone all '3BM'...
> 
> View attachment 127506


A rare example of an accurate reproduction on a brewery t-shirt.





I now feel very stupid - I hadn't realised how close it is to Bicester.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 May 2016)

Northern Monk IPA, standard IPA stuff, I've tasted worse.


----------



## Crackle (7 May 2016)

Anchor Saison. No pic. Phone in for major surgery.


----------



## John the Monkey (7 May 2016)

Another Hopgoblin [1] for Mrs M and I. Lovely stuff, but already reviewed/pictured. (Very nice, in case you wondered.)

[1] Inexplicably, this is still being labelled "Hobgoblin Gold", as though that were a better name, somehow.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 May 2016)

M&S Summit IPA single hop. A new one! Really nice taste, can't quite put my finger on it, so to speak. Excellent long bitter finish. If I thought saying Yumtus made me a nobber I wouldn't bother mentioning it in the first place.


----------



## Aperitif (8 May 2016)

Unlike the one I am doing... 




A distinct hint of prune. The tab says it's "powerfully hopped". Not allotment by that.


----------



## rich p (8 May 2016)

Draught Burning Sky easy answer
Lovely balance and perfect with the manic nutters


----------



## MossCommuter (8 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Draught Burning Sky easy answer
> Lovely balance and perfect with the manic nutters
> View attachment 127697


I like the liberal attitude to accepted norms that this photo adopts.

Employing, in the face of the traditional law of thirds, the law of halves, Rich offers up the empty blue sky as the main constituent and leads the viewer unconsciously away from the actuality that there is beer hidden in this photograph. In fact, the vast depth of field further leads us towards the family portrait ("toddler in pool") filling a full quarter of the composition, right on the centre line, ultimately taking the eye cunningly on a journey along the line of the fence and on to the neighbour's extension. 

Lovely stuff.


----------



## nickyboy (8 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I like the liberal attitude to accepted norms that this photo adopts.
> 
> Employing, in the face of the traditional law of thirds, the law of halves, Rich offers up the empty blue sky as the main constituent and leads the viewer unconsciously away from the actuality that there is beer hidden in this photograph. In fact, the vast depth of field further leads us towards the family portrait ("toddler in pool") filling a full quarter of the composition, right on the centre line, ultimately taking the eye cunningly on a journey along the line of the fence and on to the neighbour's extension.
> 
> Lovely stuff.



You forgot to mention that the fence needs painting


----------



## MossCommuter (8 May 2016)

This is Holster Saaz Blonde, "a light and refreshing beer/lager needed with extra pale malt and continental hops"






It's really, really uninteresting.


----------



## Crackle (8 May 2016)

Dupont Saison: I'm rather enjoying Saisons now, well the whole two I've had. Like Rich I was settled in the garden but it would be impossible to follow his garden shot, so I'm not going too.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 May 2016)

M&S Yank Pale Ale by Arbor. This is nice stuff, really enjoying this beer, lightly cooled to allow for warm day. Yumtus.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 May 2016)

Moze, totes yumtz.


----------



## John the Monkey (8 May 2016)

Ubu (Purity, 4.5%)




Slightly warmer than cellar temperature, this has a bready taste with a bit of sweetness, and some citrussy bitterness (more orangey than grapefruit), with a bitter aftertaste that lingers a middling amount of time.

It's better than I remember it being - perhaps I drunk it too cold last time?

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## smutchin (8 May 2016)

When in Scotch-land...






I was in Pitlochry this weekend and across the road from the hotel was 'The Drink Monger', where they had a rather excellent range of Scottish beers. I couldn't resist. They are, from left to right:
*Wooha Brewing Co IPA *- not sure why this one particularly appealed but I quite like the cow on the label. I looked them up and interestingly, it turns out they have an all-female brewing team. 
*Grozet* - bit of a classic, though I'm not sure if I've actually had it before. 
*Stewart Brewing Co Margarita Gose* - intriguing. That is all. 
*Eden Mills Bunker Double IPA* - hoping this one does what it says on the tin. 
*Cromarty Brewing Co Chardonnay Barrel-Aged Wildbush Foraged Saison* - does this win the prize for ponciest beer ever invented?
*Fallen Brewing Co Chew Chew Salted Caramel Chocolate Stout* - this probably runs it a close second. 
*Eden Mill Shipwreck IPA* - a more straightforward offering than the Bunker, I guess. Still 6.2% though. 
*Radical Road Triple Hopped Pale Ale* - very pale and very hoppy, apparently. Sounds good. 

They're all for later. I'm on my way back down south now and stopping off with my brother en route. It just happens that my brother's 'local' is the rather splendid Old Crown in Hesket Newmarket, so I stopped off for some of their superior home brew to quaff this evening (and might have stopped for a quick one while I was there)...


----------



## smutchin (8 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Northern Monk IPA



They had some of that in the Drink Monger too but I didn't get any.


----------



## smutchin (8 May 2016)

User said:


> Have you got an air gun?



That thought did go through my head when I was setting up the pic.


----------



## stephec (8 May 2016)

smutchin said:


> That thought did go through my head when I was setting up the pic.


Did you have one of these as a kid?


----------



## rich p (8 May 2016)

User said:


> Have you got an air gun?


It's an ayr gun up there. 
A new Arbor, just as good. Basta Rosse, bitter and toasty roasty flavour. Yum. 
T us.
Seef from Antwerp. It was more than okay but I drank it above ideal temperature due to my impatience and insatiable thirst. Modelled by A.N. Other.


----------



## theclaud (8 May 2016)

smutchin said:


> When in Scotch-land...
> 
> View attachment 127763
> 
> ...



I've had three of those. The Grozet is gooseberry-tastic. There's not much else going on with it, but gooseberry-tastic is alright with me. The salted caramel stout is pleasant enough but essentially just a fashion statement, and the Radical Road is not terribly radical. I'm excited about the Margarita Gose and the poncey wild-foraged thing tho.


----------



## Crackle (8 May 2016)

User13710 said:


> This is especially for @Crackle:
> View attachment 127826


It's not one of mine, it's still in the glass.


----------



## srw (9 May 2016)

Yesterday afternoon we had an early supper at the White House, by the river in Guildford. It's a Fuller's pub. I started with a Honeydew (the ale for lager-drinkers), which was cold, refreshing, hit the spot but went down too quickly.

Since I needed to stay awake for the evening I then had a pint of the weaker Oliver's Island. It turns out to be named after Cromwell, and it's a lovely light pale ale, moderately hoppy but with a good balance of malt.

I finished with a half of Montana Red, an American-style rye beer. Half a pint is about the right volume for this sort of thing, I think.

We then topped off the evening with a trip to see Florence Foster Jenkins at the cinema. Meryl Streep is brilliant.


----------



## nickyboy (9 May 2016)

srw said:


> Yesterday afternoon we had an early* supper* at the White House, by the river in Guildford. It's a Fuller's pub. I started with a Honeydew (the ale for lager-drinkers), which was cold, refreshing, hit the spot but went down too quickly.
> 
> Since I needed to stay awake for the evening I then had a pint of the weaker Oliver's Island. It turns out to be named after Cromwell, and it's a lovely light pale ale, moderately hoppy but with a good balance of malt.
> 
> ...



@MossCommuter ....I'm saying now't


----------



## rich p (9 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> @MossCommuter ....I'm saying now't


You do know that Phil's surname is Istine, don't you Nick?


----------



## smutchin (9 May 2016)

User said:


> Does he have a twin brother called Pal?



And one called Si?


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 May 2016)

User13710 said:


> I bought this 'gin beer' at the food festival we went to on the way to the picnic venue, but I didn't like it so donated it to User, who did:
> View attachment 127829


I have to say i did have two but i won't be partaking again.

As a lover of Gin and a lover of beer the two most definitely should not be mixed.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 May 2016)

User13710 said:


> I understood that it didn't actually have any gin in it, but I can't remember why it's called Gin Beer


It still wasn't pleasant but i didn't want to waste it.


----------



## GM (9 May 2016)

User13710 said:


> I understood that it didn't actually have any gin in it, but I can't remember why it's called Gin Beer



When I saw it I thought it was some kind of Gin-ger Beer.


----------



## Aperitif (9 May 2016)

Tonight I'll be mostly arșeing a round. I hope to be a victim of the soft selle, but, derriere like the beer 'oak aged vintage'. 
We all have our Rolls to play.


----------



## MossCommuter (9 May 2016)

Hi Crax







@Crackle


----------



## Crackle (9 May 2016)

That's not gettin' a like.


----------



## Aperitif (9 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Hi Crax
> 
> View attachment 127908
> 
> ...


You drinking with Jeremey Corbyn - because he doesn't get invited to London parties? Made for each other I guess.


----------



## Crackle (9 May 2016)

User said:


> Yes it is.


Pah


----------



## MossCommuter (9 May 2016)

Aperitif said:


> You drinking with Jeremey Corbyn - because he doesn't get invited to London parties? Made for each other I guess.


Wobbly Dave thinks Jezzer is a pinko liberal


----------



## Aperitif (9 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Wobbly Dave thinks Jezzer is a pinko liberal


Talking about photo critique - and jamming your mate's fizzog into the frame (just) viewers might have completely failed to notice the Budweiser bottles littering the table. Monday night is quiz night on this forum: Why?
(I'm sure the perspective 'throw' on the nearest bottle to the lens implies that it doesn't belong to the er 'photographer' Mosquey*)

*Sadiq Khan appreciation moment - not a 'nom de plume' forthwith as I know you don't smoke.


----------



## MossCommuter (9 May 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Talking about photo critique - and jamming your mate's fizzog into the frame (just) viewers might have completely failed to notice the Budweiser bottles littering the table. Monday night is quiz night on this forum: Why?
> (I'm sure the perspective 'throw' on the nearest bottle to the lens implies that it doesn't belong to the er 'photographer' Mosquey*)
> 
> *Sadiq Khan appreciation moment - not a 'nom de plume' forthwith as I know you don't smoke.


But I do


----------



## smutchin (9 May 2016)

theclaud said:


> I'm excited about the Margarita Gose and the poncey wild-foraged thing tho.



Me too! I'm saving the Gose for later, but for now...







Hmmmmm. It's odd. First off, the colour: the rich golden-amber of cirrhotic tramp's piss. Flavour-wise, there's an overwhelming hit of oaky-vanilla, presumably from the chardonnay barrels. It's not unpleasant, but it could do with being toned down a bit. The underlying character is fragrantly floral, in an air-freshenery kind of way, with estery-banana yeastiness, sherbet lemons, and a modest dose of peppery alcoholic warmth. I'm not really familiar with gorse as a flavouring but I read on t'internet that it's supposed to taste like coconut and yes, there's definitely a subtle hint of coconut there, lurking behind everything else.

Probably too complex for its own good, but that's what you get for being a ponce. It's borderline whether or not it's recognisable as a saison. In a blind tasting, you might be forgiven for thinking it's cider rather than beer. I would drink it again but wouldn't go out of my way for it..


----------



## Aperitif (9 May 2016)

"cirrhotic tramp's piss" 
IS Mossy ever going to get out of the headlines tonight?


----------



## rich p (9 May 2016)

smutchin said:


> Me too! I'm saving the Gose for later, but for now...
> 
> View attachment 127924
> 
> ...


Worth drinking, but not worth going to drink; to paraphrase some old geezer.


----------



## MossCommuter (9 May 2016)

smutchin said:


> Me too! I'm saving the Gose for later, but for now...
> 
> View attachment 127924
> 
> ...


I want some


----------



## MossCommuter (9 May 2016)

Aperitif said:


> "cirrhotic tramp's piss"
> IS Mossy ever going to get out of the headlines tonight?


fark off


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 May 2016)

£250 for a bottle of Fullers. I've got a few in the cellar, better go check 'em.

https://www.thedrinksbusiness.com/2016/05/introducing-the-250-bottle-of-beer/


----------



## rich p (10 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> £250 for a bottle of Fullers. I've got a few in the cellar, better go check 'em.
> 
> https://www.thedrinksbusiness.com/2016/05/introducing-the-250-bottle-of-beer/


Emperor's new clothes


----------



## User169 (10 May 2016)

Im noticing some early mid-week slackage.


----------



## User169 (10 May 2016)

Im noticing some early mid-week slackage.


----------



## smutchin (10 May 2016)

DP said:


> Im noticing some early mid-week slackage.





DP said:


> Im noticing some early mid-week slackage.



I'm not - I've drunk enough that I'm seeing double...

This salted caramel stout is a bit meh. Tastes pretty much exactly as you'd expect it to taste. Far too sweet for my liking. I preferred the Wooha IPA - a decent and proper old-fashioned copper-coloured ale with a good dose of hops. The Radical Road is a good but generic modern hoppy pale ale.


----------



## rich p (10 May 2016)

DP said:


> Im noticing some early mid-week slackage.


Soz, DP, just glugged a 660ml Punk Dog. Unworthy of my normal photo expertise and purple prose.


----------



## rich p (10 May 2016)

User said:


> Quick post a photo, anything, in phocus or not, just restore the balance of the universe.


Hmmm, okay, but I may delete this later...


----------



## rich p (10 May 2016)

User said:


> You are pissed, in your shed, being watched by an alien?


Not far off...
JtM or Mossy could provide a more erudite critique though


----------



## MossCommuter (10 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Not far off...
> JtM or Mossy could provide a more erudite critique though


Yeah

Looks well weird


----------



## rich p (10 May 2016)

User said:


> Feck off, those pissheads are never as erudite as me.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 May 2016)

smutchin said:


> I preferred the Wooha IPA - a decent and proper old-fashioned copper-coloured ale with a good dose of hops.


Wooha do a decent range of "proper old-fashioned" ales, porters and stouts.


----------



## Aperitif (11 May 2016)

That's a lovely photo, Rich. How to shed light on one's grandchildren perhaps?


----------



## Crackle (11 May 2016)

No one wondered why he's got a round hole in his shed then. Perhaps next door are naturists.


----------



## John the Monkey (11 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Hmmm, okay, but I may delete this later...
> View attachment 128027


Here, Rich has given us a powerful examination of his feelings of isolation from the modern world.

Taken from within some sort of rustic hovel, Rich invites us to feel his disconnection from the almost painfully bright world outside. His sense of dislocation is increased by the haunting visage that peers in; although we recognise it as a face, closer examination reveals merely disembodied features, as though Rich is unable to resolve the outsider into a coherent, human sentience. He invites us to see the dweller in the hovel as both overlooked and judged by the modern world, and yet, uninterested in its censure.

Redolent with meaning and relevance, this is a vital, complex work.


----------



## John the Monkey (11 May 2016)

User said:


> Hitherto, I hadn't realised quite what a pretentious nobber you are.


----------



## User169 (11 May 2016)

Rode back to NL from Belgium. Recovery drink time.


----------



## srw (11 May 2016)

DP said:


> Rode back to NL from Belgium.



A _long _ride.
https://goo.gl/maps/56cNpQqHb6p


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 May 2016)

srw said:


> A _long _ride.
> https://goo.gl/maps/56cNpQqHb6p


Surely that can't be the border? What about the armed guards and scores of tanks that will have to be put in place when Scotland becomes independent?


----------



## nickyboy (11 May 2016)

User said:


> Hitherto, I hadn't realised quite what a pretentious nobber you are.



It's when @User calls you out for being a pretentious nobber that you know you really are in trouble


----------



## John the Monkey (11 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> It's when @User calls you out for being a pretentious nobber that you know you really are in trouble


When I saw the word "hitherto", I knew I was among friends.


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 May 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> When I saw the word "hitherto", I knew I was among friends.


we're there for you on your soul quest Man....Saisons to be cheerful 1,2,3


----------



## Aperitif (11 May 2016)

Phew! Crackle-lure at 3:50 - although it's all good.


----------



## MossCommuter (11 May 2016)

User said:


> On reflection, that was not my best defence.


Unless you pronounce it "tatch"


----------



## MossCommuter (11 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> Surely that can't be the border? What about the armed guards and scores of tanks that will have to be put in place when Scotland becomes independent?


To keep the jocks out of England, one assumes


----------



## User169 (12 May 2016)

srw said:


> A _long _ride.
> https://goo.gl/maps/56cNpQqHb6p



I crossed the border at a slightly more fortified point..

https://goo.gl/gzMGNF


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 May 2016)

DP said:


> I crossed the border at a slightly more fortified point..
> 
> https://goo.gl/gzMGNF



So much for free movement across Europe, an absolute shower!!!


----------



## rich p (12 May 2016)

Another Arbor ale. This was one of their first brews apparently, a successful mix of cascade and motueka hops. They are my favourite English brewer at the mo.


----------



## Crackle (12 May 2016)

one Saison Dupont - last one in the shop - poor show

one Sorachi Ace, a Brooklyn Saison, which is really good.





Stock photo whilst phone is still in surgery but my pour looked exactly like that

One Anchor Saison

No. I'm not going anywhere tomorrow. Even tonight's dog walk was an effort.


----------



## nickyboy (12 May 2016)

Interesting free beer offer.......

https://www.charliewellsipa.co.uk/

It's fairly everyday beer but you can buy 4 for £5 from Asda. You then enter the promotional codes for 3 of them on the link above and they send you £5. The fact you have to give them your bank details to wire you the money may put some off but they are a legit company and the promo is through Asda


----------



## User169 (12 May 2016)

Rubus from Del Borgo outta Italia. A raspberry sour and a very good one. Doesn't look red, a great raspberry aroma and a subtle raspberry flavour.

The brewery was supposed to be at the tasting I went to last week at Cantillon, but they announced that they'd sold to AB InBev and Jean Van Roy immediately cancelled their invite.


----------



## User169 (12 May 2016)

If you're not into beer politics, skip this post!

Otherwise, a heart felt read from Cantillon. 


"Quintessence 2016 is over.
We had a great time thanks to all of you, Cantillon friends.
I won’t forget our volunteers who worked hard at every tasting spot, in the kitchen, shop, etc...

I have waited the end of the event to speak in more detail about the change in the organisation and why I decided to do it.

I got a lot of congratulations about the decision to cancel the inclusion of Del Borgo.
Some, even if they agreed, didn’t understand why I wouldn’t present beers brewed before Inbev took the Italian brewery over.
To be honest, my first intention was to cancel the Del Borgo presence and invite Leonardo Di Vicenzo as independent brewer with the beer he brewed before the Inbev repurchase.
I have a lot of respect for Leo and in my opinion, he deserved to be present.

But this idea was more due to our friendship and was not the best one to react to the last events. In such a case, a firm decision is the best, all or nothing.

It was nothing, and here are my personal reasons why.

It was first ideological but also due to our history, the history of the Cantillon brewery.
In the 60’s, 70’s and early 80’s, the big industry bought over a lot of small craft breweries.
At this time, because of contracts enforced with bars by the industrial breweries, the most important way of beer sales for craft breweries was closed.
Competition was no longer equal and a lot of small producers had a lot of trouble, and had no other choice to shut their doors or to join the industrial side.
In 20 years time, we lost a lot of beautiful breweries, a lot of great beers and a lot of history!

We are very fortunate to live today through a new craft beer revolution, but I have the feeling that the big industry will adapt, at a global level, with the same politics they used in Belgium forty years ago.
In Belgium, decades ago, the reaction against this monopoly arrived too late, the power was already in the other camp.
That’s why, in my opinion, we need to react as fast as possible and that’s also why I couldn’t accepted an Inbev member in the Cantillon brewery.
Today the big industry looks to craft brewers on how to build the best image possible, then says “look, we are like you”.
They are not, and if they need to emulate us, I’m sure we are doing well enough without them.

Understand me, this personal point of view has nothing to do with the beer quality.
Some “industrial” beer is well made and craft doesn’t always mean quality.
Small industry is mainly working with small producers from the region.
When you drink a craft beer, you give work to more than one craft producer!
Unfortunately, I’m sure it’s not the same when you are drinking a beer produced by big industry.

If we allow big industry to take over what we've built, history will repeat itself...and I hope we won’t live again the events of Belgium forty years ago.

Jean Van Roy"


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 May 2016)

Crackle said:


> one Saison Dupont - last one in the shop - poor show
> 
> one Sorachi Ace, a Brooklyn Saison, which is really good.
> 
> ...



Yeah right!!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 May 2016)

I'm going to Italy tomorrow; goodbye beer, hello peroni or some other shïte...


----------



## srw (13 May 2016)

I'm going to Seattle tomorrow. Goodbye beer, hello over-hopped poncey crafty nonsense.


----------



## srw (13 May 2016)

Oh, and last night I was mostly drinking Budvar - because the professional services firm who were hosting the reception were serving prosecco not champagne.


----------



## Aperitif (13 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm going to Italy tomorrow; goodbye beer, hello peroni or some other shïte...








I just know you will have read this article, but here it is again to jog your memory, trebottigliemcginty


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 May 2016)

DP said:


> If you're not into beer politics, skip this post!
> 
> Otherwise, a heart felt read from Cantillon.
> 
> ...


Hurrah to Jean Van Roy!


----------



## User169 (13 May 2016)

Weekend sorted.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 May 2016)

Moretti la Rosso, more malt than hop, typical continental stylee, >7% though, not bad acksh.


----------



## theclaud (13 May 2016)

Mini beer festival five minutes from my house tonight!


----------



## nickyboy (13 May 2016)

Free beer






It's pretty nice. Decent bitterness but not enough hops for me. Still, it was free on the cash back and free beer always tastes good


----------



## Aperitif (13 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Moretti la Rosso, more malt than hop, typical continental stylee, >7% though, not bad acksh.
> 
> View attachment 128274


Nice photo - always a soupçon of granito...


----------



## stephec (13 May 2016)

Tonight's offerings from the Brew Dog Gods - try saying that once you've supped them.


----------



## User169 (13 May 2016)

stephec said:


> Tonight's offerings from the Brew Dog Gods - try saying that once you've supped them.
> 
> View attachment 128302



Go right, go left, go middle.


----------



## Aperitif (13 May 2016)

2 'B's... and London's' pencil'. 




Well, I was thirsty and had just missed the train I required! Oddbins - opposite the Barrowboy & Banker have a nice selection of chilled and artful beers. Brought back memories of a pleasant day in London last year (although I doubt it would do that for the 'Arbormeister' of this thread ) 
Just for a canny reference... 




A 'harlequin' of colour - good luck to both teams tonight.


----------



## martint235 (13 May 2016)

After 34 hours of being chair of a tech bridge this week I'm settling down to a couple of "Proper Job"


----------



## stephec (13 May 2016)

DP said:


> Go right, go left, go middle.


Is that how I'll end up walking?


----------



## nickyboy (13 May 2016)

Shout out for London boozer advice.......

Staying in the Piccadilly West End on Shaftesbury Avenue next week. Aside the obvious Soho Brewdog, any recommendations within easy walking distance? I have a deal with my client that I'll stay all week so long as he pays all my bar bills, no questions asked....I don't think he knows what he's let himself in for

Suitable beer establishments natch....but cool cocktail bars also welcome


----------



## MossCommuter (13 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Shout out for London boozer advice.......
> 
> Staying in the Piccadilly West End on Shaftesbury Avenue next week. Aside the obvious Soho Brewdog, any recommendations within easy walking distance? I have a deal with my client that I'll stay all week so long as he pays all my bar bills, no questions asked....I don't think he knows what he's let himself in for
> 
> Suitable beer establishments natch....but cool cocktail bars also welcome


Lamb and flag


----------



## srw (13 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Shout out for London boozer advice.......
> 
> Staying in the Piccadilly West End on Shaftesbury Avenue next week. Aside the obvious Soho Brewdog, any recommendations within easy walking distance? I have a deal with my client that I'll stay all week so long as he pays all my bar bills, no questions asked....I don't think he knows what he's let himself in for
> 
> Suitable beer establishments natch....but cool cocktail bars also welcome


10 Find and enter drinking establishment
20 Do I like it?
30 If not then GOTO 10 else order drink
40 Do I still like it?
50 If not then GOTO 10 else GOTO 30


----------



## nickyboy (13 May 2016)

srw said:


> 10 Find and enter drinking establishment
> 20 Do I like it?
> 30 If not then GOTO 10 else order drink
> 40 Do I still like it?
> 50 If not then GOTO 10 else GOTO 30



Yeah, thanks for that


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Moretti la Rosso, more malt than hop, typical continental stylee, >7% though, not bad acksh.
> 
> View attachment 128274



Drunk them dry, they've sold out, I did suggest they get more in for tomorrow.


----------



## User169 (13 May 2016)

Saison No. 19. Decent saison flavour. 9%, so packs a punch.


----------



## Aperitif (13 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Lamb and flag


Unlike. Moche place. (Having spend aeons in there when I worked around the corner).
How about The Old Coffee House ( you might find a rather loud 'drinking buddy' of Rich's with an African of the South lilt I think) ?...very close to a Byron selling acceptable ale too, should munchies set in mid-session!
There's a Brewdog in Camden, Camden Brewery at Kentish Town West or, their pub in K Town passim...
A few pages back there's reportage from a canalside pub in Camden which had space, ok beers, and was a Mossyspoons I think. @martint235 can remember the name I expect.
The Harp is great for the expense account all-dayer. Arrive early doors and set up camp at the window. Fall out a few hours later. On New Years Eve, I visited a pub called the Black Friar, which is in erm...well, it's Northside and a really interesting location. Beer was good, with some fancy bottled stuff too. Worth a peruse I think.
French House in Soho is another although that's a bit more atmospheric. Go upstairs to the wine bar...it's a bit edgy up there!
Of course, it's worth taking a beer on the 6th floor Tate Modern, and the whacky extension is open now too, so that might offset the horrendous Mossirlamis that a scenic beer will cost.
Plenty of places under the arches at Bermondsey Market too...but that'll be a Saturday. Wear a false beard and biro your arms in order to blend in.
Others will know decent places.


----------



## Aperitif (13 May 2016)

DP said:


> Saison No. 19. Decent saison flavour. 9%, so packs a punch.
> 
> View attachment 128320


9%...you can hear the crackle! let alone see it! Congratulations. Will there be a 'Tactical Nuclear Walloon' or some such by Christmas I wonder?


----------



## nickyboy (13 May 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Unlike. Moche place. (Having spend aeons in there when I worked around the corner).
> How about The Old Coffee House ( you might find a rather loud 'drinking buddy' of Rich's with an African of the South lilt I think) ?...very close to a Byron selling acceptable ale too, should munchies set in mid-session!
> There's a Brewdog in Camden, Camden Brewery at Kentish Town West or, their pub in K Town passim...
> A few pages back there's reportage from a canalside pub in Camden which had space, ok beers, and was a Mossyspoons I think. @martint235 can remember the name I expect.
> ...



Ace stuff 'tif...

Any beerthreaders who fancy a pint on me (well on my client actually) the coming week let me know and we'll sort it out in the Smoke


----------



## martint235 (13 May 2016)

User said:


> The Harp, Chandos Place. If you like Badger beers, and some are overly flavoured, The Ship and Shovel in Craven Passage is interesting being a pub of two halves.


I'd forgotten about the Ship and Shovel, it is well worth a visit. Beer is (used to be) good and there's the novelty factor.

The Harp is good, really good. Following 'Teefs recommendation a few weeks back I went in for the first time in about 15 years and it's even better than it used to be.

For Sam Smith's, the Chandos nearby. Pillars of Hercules on Greek St also was worth a visit and the Spice of Life at Cambridge Circus was a regular for me for a few years.


----------



## martint235 (13 May 2016)

User said:


> Thursday is possible.


B*****cks I'm on call.


----------



## martint235 (13 May 2016)

User said:


> He's here all week, you can cover another day.


Only Monday free. Take over on call Tuesday to Tuesday. 

Downside is that even Monday has to be a bit "quiet" as I need to be in the office Tuesday to collect the bat phone.


----------



## nickyboy (13 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> Only Monday free. Take over on call Tuesday to Tuesday.
> 
> Downside is that even Monday has to be a bit "quiet" as I need to be in the office Tuesday to collect the bat phone.



I've seen your posts on quantity drunk....I may have dodged a bullet


----------



## martint235 (14 May 2016)

User said:


> A physical phone? What is wrong with an on call rota?


Some suppliers but mainly some managers insist on sending texts to the phone so on the occasions we just divert the number we miss those


----------



## MossCommuter (14 May 2016)

Christ, the Chandos? It's a dump of the lowest order and the beer is shite (Sam Smiths). If you want an example of "moche" this is it.

The Harp is impossibly busy and distinctly unfriendly.

I'll stick by the Lamb and Flag as my favourite; good beer, good location, quick service.

French House worth a visit.


----------



## martint235 (14 May 2016)

User said:


> That is pretty poor. You would have thought that by now you could divert texts as well as calls.


Yep and when you throw in the fact we're a technical team providing out of hours support I'd have expected a more elegant solution by now


----------



## gavgav (14 May 2016)

I'm off to Ludlow for a beer festival today.


----------



## User169 (14 May 2016)

Brett saison #13. It's a SMASH - pils mout and nelson sauvin hops - fermented with a blend of saison yeast and brettanomyces. Lovely pale colour, nice tight carbonation, super juicy passion fruit flavour with a bit of estery yeast and a dry, slightly bretty finish. Hopefully the Brett will come through more as it ages and dries out even more.

Happy with this one, although didn't make enough. 

Ooopphh - 8% and feeling it!


----------



## Crackle (14 May 2016)

My weekend tally is a cutthroat porter, nice but not nice enough to get again and a Beavertown 8 ball rye to sustain me whilst grass cutting. OK, truth be told I spent more time drinking than cutting. Anyway, nice but not the ipa I'm looking for.

And a text to say my phone has survived surgery and will soon be back to me.


----------



## theclaud (14 May 2016)

Well the beer festival ran out of beer before the end (which is a better outcome than having loads left over) and I managed to remain relatively sober (by beer festival standards) on account of spending an hour and a half of peak drinking time on the wrong side of the bar. Luckily we made it to a boozer for lasties. The tally: Oakham Citra and Bishop's Farewell, Tiny Rebel Billabong, Butcome Belgian Blonde, Pilot Light Premium Bastard Lager, Otley Oxymoron, Arbor Megs Bomb.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 May 2016)

I'll bet the grass is only half cut, same as the person cutting it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 May 2016)

Couldn't get a ticket for the cph beer festival this weekend which is ok as the guy from work I was going with this afternoon got told he was taking his wife and child to the much more family-friendly cph carnival instead, and I didn't fancy going on my own. I'm giving the carnival a miss too, went last year, not my thing, think Rio but with N. European drizzle, a constant cold wind, lots of pale skin and too many goosebumps, and it isn't very non-Danish speaker friendly - which is fair enough it is for the locals and not a tourist event. Though I might go and watch the nighttime parade tomorrow.

In reaction to the non-festival I am sticking to Jacobsen's brews this weekend. (On special downstairs) Normally I wouldn't but I've a soft spot for the brown ale and thought I'd try the other expressions. Extra Pilsner. It has Danish malt, German hops. It looks like a Brit summer ale rather than a yellow pilsner, carries it's 5.5% well, and has a really clean bitter edge. And loads of flavour; which I, as a habitué of the dark side of beer, am very pleasantly surprised by. The finish is a little fruity but if only more lager was made this way....


----------



## gavgav (14 May 2016)

Fabulous day in the sunshine at Ludlow Beer Festival, where I sampled the following:-

Caradogs (Grey Trees Brewery)
Hill Climb (Prescott Ales)
T'other (Teme Valley Brewery)
Bastion (Big Hand Brewing Co)
Bitches Bark (Bullmastiff Brewery)
Bard's Best (North Cotswold Brewery)
Cambrian Gold (Stonehouse Brewery)
Monnow (The Untapped Brewing Co)
Dark Side of the Moose (Purple Moose Brewery)

All very palatable and enjoyed in good company, laughing at a chap in at least his 70's dancing drunkenly at the front by the bands in horrendous style for about 5 hours


----------



## Crackle (14 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'll bet the grass is only half cut, same as the person cutting it.


You forgot the smilies again.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 May 2016)

Velvet. A wheat beer that thinks it is a rather good prosecco. Godt. As they say in these parts. 750ml could be tricky.


----------



## rich p (14 May 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Velvet. A wheat beer that thinks it is a rather good prosecco. Godt. As they say in these parts. 750ml could be tricky.


Sounds interesting!

I'm presently drinking La Trappe, Quadrupel. Bloody love it. Strong percentage, malty, sweetish, banana/vanilla.
Our Italian correspondent would probably say, yumtosio...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 May 2016)

I am drinking beer an hour's drive past this place


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> I am drinking beer an hour's drive past this place



Is that London?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is that London?


I think that's London in the background


----------



## theclaud (15 May 2016)

User said:


> Is that Farther Ted's cow?


No it's Nearer Ted's cow.


----------



## MossCommuter (15 May 2016)

I'm not one for try-before-you-buy in the belief that a thimble full of beer is not enough to decide whether I like it so I usually dive both feet first directly into a full pint.

This is Alphabet Brewing mango and ginger IPA:








I have just taken about a thimble full from the top of this pint and oh my days...

"A" is for "are you having a ducking giraffe?"

It's rank. I am not going to finish it.

I want my three thirty back


----------



## theclaud (15 May 2016)

This is the smallest lunch I can buy in The Brit in Cwmafan. Y'know - for kids.


----------



## rich p (15 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I
> This is Alphabet Brewing mango and ginger IPA:


And mango beer sounded such a promising prospect


----------



## MossCommuter (15 May 2016)

rich p said:


> And mango beer sounded such a promising prospect


Well, yeah, akshally, but I think we should leave it to the Belgians


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 128483
> 
> 
> I want my three thirty back



I hate to break this to you Mossy, it was £3.60. Even if you asked for it back you short-changed yourself.


----------



## MossCommuter (15 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> I hate to break this to you Mossy, it was £3.60. Even if you asked for it back you short-changed yourself.


Oh shoot! World's going to hell in a hand cart


----------



## Aperitif (15 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I'm not one for try-before-you-buy in the belief that a thimble full of beer is not enough to decide whether I like it so I usually dive both feet first directly into a full pint.
> 
> This is Alphabet Brewing mango and ginger IPA:
> 
> ...


Blimey! That's 1.5 Mossirlamis per pint.  Whatever next...a trip to London?
Well, from Mossy's 'pony' to this. Even if it was brewed in Independenceland it offers a rich, sweet complement to a 'Dishoom style' ginger taste (on a plate surrounded by paratha, eggs, masala etc - and not in a beerglass!) It is a lovely day for non-bicycling work!


----------



## John the Monkey (15 May 2016)

Broadside (Adnams 6.3%)




Quite a lot of rich, dark fruit, with that relatively high abv showing its hand early in the taste. A bit of oaky smokiness, and a prickle of bitter hops that lingers into the aftertaste. Possibly a bit rich and heavy for a warm day like today, but a good 'un.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## rich p (15 May 2016)

A couple of early snifters. The lovely Arbor mentioned a few days back and the distinctly underwhelming Cloudwater US Comet. A nice nose but virtually tasteless. And a weird fizz.


----------



## MossCommuter (15 May 2016)

rich p said:


> A couple of early snifters. The lovely Arbor mentioned a few days back and the distinctly underwhelming Cloudwater US Comet. A nice nose but virtually tasteless. And a weird fizz.
> View attachment 128517


Cloud water beer is better from the cask

As are most British beers

IMHO


----------



## rich p (15 May 2016)

Followed closely by a Kernel Pale with mandarina bavaria and cascade hops.
Very nice, as they say, and not too intensely citrus


----------



## rich p (15 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Cloud water beer is better from the cask
> 
> As are most British beers
> 
> IMHO


I've had some decent ones but this was more cloud and water than ale.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 May 2016)

Ah to be home in Yumtus on Sea...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 May 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Blimey! That's 1.5 Mossirlamis per pint.  Whatever next...a trip to London?
> Well, from Mossy's 'pony' to tbis. Even if it was brewed in Independenceland it offers a rich, sweet complement to a 'Dishoom style' ginger taste (on a plate surrounded by paratha, eggs, masala etc - and not in a beerglass!) It is a lovely day for non-bicycling work!
> View attachment 128498





John the Monkey said:


> Broadside (Adnams 6.3%)
> View attachment 128514
> 
> Quite a lot of rich, dark fruit, with that relatively high abv showing its hand early in the taste. A bit of oaky smokiness, and a prickle of bitter hops that lingers into the aftertaste. Possibly a bit rich and heavy for a warm day like today, but a good 'un.
> ...



Two totes yumtz beers. Nice work boys!


----------



## GM (15 May 2016)

Tonight's offerings at The Queens Head.....
Pint of Kernel for the boy
Pint of Rothaus for me
And half of Mikkeller for her ladyship.....


----------



## srw (15 May 2016)

I'm in the Old Stove taproom with a tray of tasters and a slow WiFi. Will report later.

First impressions good - the pilsner is vg.


----------



## srw (16 May 2016)

I hope everyone appreciates how hard it is for me to be the thread's temporary correspondent in the home of US craft beer.

I'll start with the mass-market - Pike Brewery, one of the original craft brewers, which started out in what their publicity paints as a whorehouse but was probably just a hotel.

They have bikes


They have bike jerseys


They have tandem ale (though sadly not available)



And they have a flight of testers



I'm giving it 6/10.

Naughty Nellie - meh. An OK US ale. Pale Ale - reasonable, if not that interesting. IPA - "look mum, lots of hops". Space Needle - a hoppy IPA with a decent balance, and one I'd drink in (slightly) larger quantities. XXXXX stout - a decent enough strong stout. Monk's Uncle - a decent Belgian triple, a bit like Duvel.

Before that I went to a new opener (and, as far as I can tell, a new brewery), the Old Stove.(sorry about the odd orientation - my phone temporarily lost its bearings)



I'm awarding this one 9/10 and will be back, even though the sandwiches come with a quinoa salad.

With the help of the manager I put together my own tasting flight (instantly plus one point for not just thrusting me down the basic route), based on "not too hoppy", which came on its own charity-shop tray complete with post-it note.





In the order I drank them: Pilsner - a VG straightforward pilsner. Saison - totes yumtus. Impeccable straightforward saison I could have drunk all day. Blonde - wow. An outstanding example of a Belgian abbey-style blonde. What Leffe would be if it was brewed by people rather than a factory. EC - Exceptional Circumstances (not the square mile). Oh My Goodness. A nutty brown ale, a bit like the best British porters but with more bite and more strength. Utterly fantastic. And finally - Wee Heavy. Not at all like a Caledonian heavy. At all. No way. Strong and sweet. And unlike most beer brewed with novelty ingredients they're there as a hint rather than as the main event. 2oz was the perfect size for that one.

I'm deducting two points out of ten because the Pilsner was straightforward and the Wee Heavy was a bit much, but adding one back on for the free choice.

And to prove that Seattle is a little bit strange....


----------



## srw (16 May 2016)




----------



## rvw (16 May 2016)

srw said:


> I hope everyone appreciates how hard it is for me to be the thread's temporary correspondent in the home of US craft beer.


I don't know whether it's just me, but none of those pictures came out. Your three tandems did fine in the next post!


----------



## MossCommuter (16 May 2016)

rvw said:


> I don't know whether it's just me, but none of those pictures came out. Your three tandems did fine in the next post!


ditto @srw


----------



## srw (16 May 2016)

Just re-edited - how's that?


----------



## subaqua (16 May 2016)

I am wondering if @User has been in the off licence near me






Save the Badger !


----------



## rvw (16 May 2016)

srw said:


> Just re-edited - how's that?


----------



## Crackle (16 May 2016)

Siren Mistress ipa - very dark, malty and bitter, more like a black ipa. Not bad but not the ipa I'm looking for
Rogue Porter - too fizzy and bitter for a porter, more like a black ipa, ooh, weird deja vu.

Phone back tomorrow.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2016)




----------



## martint235 (16 May 2016)

It's been a while since I last had this


----------



## martint235 (16 May 2016)

A nice drink for a sunny afternoon


----------



## nickyboy (16 May 2016)

And so it begins.....






On in the hotel. Never had it before but jolly good and just what was needed after 2 hours on the train from Manchester


----------



## User169 (16 May 2016)

Mrs DPs birthday. Gin from Jopen, a brewery not so far from Amsterdam. It's hopped and that really comes through.


----------



## John the Monkey (16 May 2016)

DP said:


> Mrs DPs birthday. Gin from Jopen, a brewery not so far from Amsterdam. It's hopped and that really comes through.
> 
> View attachment 128709


Many Happy Returns, Mrs D.P.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 May 2016)

Yes, HB Mrs DP!


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 May 2016)

Lucky Mrs DP what a wonderful birthday present.


----------



## rich p (16 May 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Lucky Mrs DP what a wonderful birthday present.


Yeah, but she has to put up with a lot...
Maredsous, school night session beer here. It's cheap and cheerful in the local offie and is a good standby when one is less poncey than normal.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Maredsous, *school night* session beer here. It's cheap and cheerful in the local offie and is a good standby when one is less poncey than normal.



Ha!


----------



## rich p (16 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ha!


What????
I take the Gkid to nursery at 8 o'clock FFS


----------



## stephec (16 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> View attachment 128703
> It's been a while since I last had this


Lovely stuff.

Mrs Stephec once stopped me having a joke with a lady vicar about this beer.


----------



## srw (16 May 2016)

DP said:


> Mrs DPs birthday. Gin from Jopen, a brewery not so far from Amsterdam. It's hopped and that really comes through.
> 
> View attachment 128709


Hopped gin! Perfect for the experiment of using Brewdog Nanny State as a tonic substitute I mentioned up-thread.

Happy birthday Mrs P.


----------



## nickyboy (17 May 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Many Happy Returns, Mrs D.P.



Many Hoppy Returns Mrs DP


----------



## MossCommuter (17 May 2016)

Tuesday night is quiz night.

Limbering up with Blackjack Double Bluff:










Slightly hazy as most beer seems to be in these hipster tap houses and I don't think it's cold enough but despite that it's a nice, standard, hoppy pale.

Tastes exactly how it looks.

Wish us luck, second last week and second on the tie break the week before, tonight the A-team is out.

Confidence is high.


----------



## User169 (17 May 2016)

On the train to Brussels!


----------



## MossCommuter (17 May 2016)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-rail-enthusiast-thread.130375/

Thaddaway ------>


----------



## stephec (17 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Tuesday night is quiz night.
> 
> Limbering up with Blackjack Double Bluff:
> 
> ...



Posh Stu?


----------



## MossCommuter (17 May 2016)

stephec said:


> Posh Stu?


Of course, plus "definitely Vic" and a couple of others.

I am, of course, the intellectual glue binding the whole thing together


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Of course, plus "definitely Vic" and a couple of others.
> 
> I am, of course, the intellectual glue binding the whole thing together



Bless.


----------



## rich p (17 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Of course, plus "definitely Vic" and a couple of others.
> 
> I am, of course, the intellectual glue binding the whole thing together


Is Harold Ite in the team?
Punk dog starter here with some Marble Earl Grey lined up for the main course


----------



## MossCommuter (17 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Is Harold Ite in the team?
> Punk dog starter here with some Marble Earl Grey lined up for the main course


Booooooooo


----------



## rich p (17 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Booooooooo


Gloooooooooo
To be fair, it was epoxy joke...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 May 2016)

DP said:


> On the train to Brussels!



Beer related expedition?


----------



## MossCommuter (17 May 2016)

Still oiling the thinking wheels...

First Chop Sun.

I'm not familiar with the Sorachi hops but this is really nice.

Any of you fine pallated beer fans might find better words but we (Posh Stu and I) get coconut.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 May 2016)

New found respect for the Bobster...


----------



## srw (17 May 2016)

At the really horrible restaurant @Flying_Monkey recommended, a dreadful couple of beers. The Porter was particularly nasty.


----------



## User169 (17 May 2016)

threebtmcginty said:


> Beer related expedition?



No. Business this time. Still, the Hotel is 1min walk from Brewdog.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 May 2016)




----------



## User169 (17 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I'm not familiar with the Sorachi hops but this is really nice.
> H]



Japanese hop - bred by Sapporo IIRC. Often said to give a bubblegum fkavour.


----------



## User169 (17 May 2016)

Brewdog Brussel. Fantastic space and location. totally dead though and tres cher.

Elvis Juice - a grapefruit IPA. Not bad, but the Magic Rock version is better. Great name though.


----------



## stephec (17 May 2016)

I can't go to bed until I know who's won the quiz.


----------



## MossCommuter (17 May 2016)

stephec said:


> I can't go to bed until I know who's won the quiz.


The a team came....

.... Second

Properly battered by five points

Definitely Vic was absent


----------



## nickyboy (18 May 2016)

Couple of pints of Nicholsons Pale Ale in the Crown on Brewer Street, Soho.

Kinda meh..just too mild a pale ale for me with no bitterness bite. I took a piccy but for some reason it's not on my phone now.

Ended up having a beer in a well dodgy "gentlemans club" where a Becks (no craft beer available in an establishment such as this) was £8. Brewdog for me tomorrow


----------



## rich p (18 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> ...where a Becks was £8...



 Were there any Schenken Lapp or Pole dancers involved?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> The a team came....
> 
> .... Second
> 
> ...


----------



## User169 (18 May 2016)

After a day of hard yakka listening to assorted politicians, commission wonks and lawyers, a relaxing beer whilst I wait for the train. 

Albino Squid Assassin, a rye IPA. Not bad, but could be a bit juicier.


----------



## theclaud (18 May 2016)

SNAFU pale ale. Quick snifter in between worky stuff...


----------



## Crackle (18 May 2016)

Is that one of those, moral compasses, on the back of the phone?


----------



## User169 (18 May 2016)

Lukaku!


----------



## MossCommuter (18 May 2016)

theclaud said:


> SNAFU pale ale. Quick snifter in between worky stuff...
> 
> View attachment 128971


Oh my

That ups the ante


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 May 2016)

User13710 said:


> Only one photo of note from the Tourette last weekend: A crackle head, on a ferry, with accompanying extended finger for measuring purposes.
> 
> View attachment 128975



Are you referring to Adrian as the Tourette, is he always ****ing swearing?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 May 2016)

Not sure if there are any cyclists in here amongst the drinkers; if so you might recognise this name


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> Not sure if there are any cyclists in here amongst the drinkers; if so you might recognise this name
> View attachment 128986



The cycling thread is thataway ------------>>>>>>>>


----------



## subaqua (18 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Are you referring to Adrian as the Tourette, is he always ****ing swearing?


he doesnt have tourettes you really are a daffodil


----------



## subaqua (18 May 2016)

fullers night tonight

ESB, 1845 and bengal lancer

i usually shy away from bottle conditioned as its a faff letting them settle for a day and pouring slowly. the 1845 and the bengal are great . too pithed to use phone for pics


----------



## srw (18 May 2016)

I need to go and deal with 3 days of email soon, so I've back to the Old Stove to get some strength.

With a sandwich....

A decent stout.





And another round of tasters, this time the hoppy ones. Wish me luck.


----------



## nickyboy (18 May 2016)

Dahn the East End.......

Ten Bells in Whitechapel. Pint of a really nice "American IPA". Sorry for shoot photo and I can't remember it's name but it was full or grapefruity loveliness 






Then onto some crap hipster joint on Brick Lane to watch the match. Ended up in Bethnal Green at the Royal Oak where I had a pint of Cow catcher IPA. Ok ish but the one in the Ten Bells was much better.

Oh...I also had a couple more pints of the Long Arm IPA in the hotel before venturing out into Pie and Mash country


----------



## srw (19 May 2016)

srw said:


> I need to go and deal with 3 days of email soon, so I've back to the Old Stove to get some strength.
> 
> With a sandwich....
> 
> ...


Hoppy.

The wheat beer was very hoppy. The Galaxy SMaSH (?Single malt, single hop) was hoppy but in a pleasant enough way. The Black IPA was extremely hoppy. The double IPA was extraordinarily hoppy.

For me these beers are just unbalanced and pall very quickly. I can sort of see why someone might like them, but only in a very small dose.

After that lot I pottered around a bit and ended up at a trendy coffee shop, where I had cold-brew coffee (interesting, but not an experience I'll look to repeat very often) and ice-cream. Including Chocolate Stout ice-cream made with Pike Brewery XXXXX.


----------



## subaqua (19 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Dahn the East End.......
> 
> Ten Bells in Whitechapel. Pint of a really nice "American IPA". Sorry for shoot photo and I can't remember it's name but it was full or grapefruity loveliness
> 
> ...




More likely to be falafel or kebab country these days. 

Best pie n mash is " shudders " South of the river these days in Bermondsey


----------



## stephec (19 May 2016)

User said:


> So,it will be up the apples and pears soon?


He must have been in a right two an' eight.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 May 2016)

Phoenix Arizona

Described as "dry as a desert" though I can't work out why.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 May 2016)

Blimey, you start early


----------



## John the Monkey (19 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Phoenix Arizona
> 
> Described as "dry as a desert" though I can't work out why.
> View attachment 129009


I've had that on tap at the Sandbar a while back, and agree - granted, I'd drunk a couple of hop monsters before hand, but it seemed more sessiony and light to me.


----------



## nickyboy (19 May 2016)

Duke of Argyll Soho for a lunchtime sharpener

Sam Smiths Indian Pale Ale. Really rather good but they keep it too cold so I'm trying to drink it slowly to let it warm. But it's nice so I'm struggling







Just the thing to wash down the suet pudding and chips I've ordered


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 May 2016)

After a day walking in the forest and hills the first of these didnae last very long!


----------



## derrick (19 May 2016)

Is there such a thing as a descent glutton free beer, Am only asking as my wife has been put on a glutton free diet, I don't want to stop going to the pub.


----------



## User169 (19 May 2016)

derrick said:


> Is there such a thing as a descent glutton free beer, Am only asking as my wife has been put on a glutton free diet, I don't want to stop going to the pub.



Descent glutton free? Decent gluten free??


----------



## derrick (19 May 2016)

DP said:


> Descent glutton free? Decent gluten free??


It's not for me, Honest


----------



## User169 (19 May 2016)

derrick said:


> It's not for me, Honest



Well if you're looking for a gluten free beer, Vagabond from BrewDog is Ok.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 May 2016)

HN Flagship IPA avec poncey tea in background.






Beer's a bit cloudy but couldn't be arsed to wait 24 hours, all ok to me!


----------



## rich p (19 May 2016)

This a canny Thornbridge Colorado Red is vair, vair nice. English hops, 5 per cent plus, malty. I may have another.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 May 2016)

rich p said:


> This a canny Thornbridge Colorado Red is vair, vair nice. English hops, 5 per cent plus, malty. I may have another.
> View attachment 129056



Haven't seen that one, not that I'd drink it anyway...cough...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 May 2016)




----------



## rich p (19 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Haven't seen that one, not that I'd drink it anyway...cough...


Canny was an autocorrect from scabby!


----------



## MossCommuter (19 May 2016)

derrick said:


> Is there such a thing as a descent glutton free beer, Am only asking as my wife has been put on a glutton free diet, I don't want to stop going to the pub.


Whisky


----------



## rich p (19 May 2016)

DP said:


> Descent glutton free? Decent gluten free??


I'm on a glutton free diet too. No way am I going to eat 3BM...


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2016)

User said:


> Well, not in one go anyway.


One for the Chianti thread.


----------



## derrick (19 May 2016)

Well it looks like she will have to carry on with Captain Morgans Spiced Rum and Coke.
We are going to Holland soon, so we might do better over there, or not.


----------



## theclaud (20 May 2016)

All the major food groups...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 May 2016)

High power meeting earlier with the representative of a German engineering firm. He had a bacon sarnie which was a pretty impressive doorstep.






Bought a couple of beers afterwards by Church Hanbrewer, hilarious play on words of a nearby village name. I can't say how much it was a bottle because our northern cohorts would pass out. Anyway they had some vile beetroot beer and other stuff with inappropriate shîte in it but I did manage to find a black IPA and a wheat beer. They're just in the coolerator easing back into a non hot car temp.


----------



## martint235 (20 May 2016)

On call but it's been a rough week so there is some Proper Job on standby


----------



## srw (20 May 2016)

Yesterday evening I was mostly been drinking.... Washington State.

Here was the beer list...




My scrappy notes, in total, say
*Lodge*
Georgetown Porter with oats 6.2% Seattle
Iron Horse Irish Death 7.8% Ellensburg, WA
Wingman Peanut Butter Cup Porter off Tacoma
Georgetown Bob's Beer Brown Ale 6.2% Seattle

As usual everything was served too cold, and I was too thirsty to wait until it came up to a sensible temperature. But it was all pretty good basic malty stuff. At least everything that I had was - I was disappointed that the Peanut Butter Cup Porter was off, for obvious reasons.

I washed that lot down with a decent burger and sweet potato fries, and an appetiser that will make some people recoil in horror but was delicious. Roasted brussels sprouts with balsamic glaze. A refreshing change after a week of meat, meat, meat, bread and more meat.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2016)

Having spent all week eating full cooked breakfasts, meat, bread, meat, bread and more meat I would pay a lot of money for a plate of Brussel sprouts just now! But I made do with a superb fish and chips from The Arch Inn in Ullapool, which is owned by friends. Highly recommended.

And I have 2 beers left for tonight; not sure if I can drink anymore tho so they might be travelling home with me in the morning.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> Having spent all week eating full cooked breakfasts, meat, bread, meat, bread and more meat I would pay a lot of money for a plate of Brussel sprouts just now! But I made do with a superb fish and chips from The Arch Hotel in Ullapool, which is owned by friends. Highly recommended.
> 
> And I have 2 beers left for tonight; not sure if I can drink anymore tho so they might be travelling home with me in the morning.



Obvs BS - Marmion has friends, yeah right...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Obvs BS - Marmion has friends, yeah right...


I call them friends...surely being told on more than one occasion to "fark off" counts as a friendship?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 May 2016)

Dark wheat beer, it's quite subtle, a hint of vanilla, I was anticipating poncey craft shîte with no substance but it's pretty good.


----------



## User169 (20 May 2016)

Blood Orange IPA. Some rye. Dry hopped with cascade, mosaic and citra with orange zest. Really good. Some of these fruit IPAs really overdo the fruit juice, but this comes over as just an extra orange almost marmalade hint in the hopping. Good stuff.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 May 2016)

The BIPA's good too, a very Americky tasting beer, nice when that isn't all you can get. It's actually better than that sounds.


----------



## stephec (20 May 2016)

I'm finally breaking my no repeats rule as there's nothing left in Booths that's untried that tempts me.

And as my little girl said, "it's called Elvis Juice, you've got to get it."


----------



## User169 (20 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The BIPA's good too, a very Americky tasting beer, nice when that isn't all you can get. It's actually better than that sounds.
> 
> View attachment 129171



Knocking up a balsamic glaze for the spuds, 3bm?


----------



## User169 (20 May 2016)

stephec said:


> And as my little girl said, "it's called Elvis Juice, you've got to get it."
> 
> View attachment 129173



She's right - fantastic name. I had a couple in a Brewdog bar earlier this week: a bit too grapefruity for me. Jack Hammer though - prolly my fave Brewdog brew.


----------



## srw (20 May 2016)

One final Pike Place IPA before I come home.

The beer selection at the tiny lounge in SeaTac (IPA or Bass or GYP) is better than the selection in the enormous lounge at LHR (Tribute or three kinds of GYP). And if anyone can tell me how to do business travel without eating and drinking too much, I'm all ears.


----------



## User169 (20 May 2016)

Cologne and Aachen (I translate). Not my favourist from DeMo. Tastes more saison-ish than Hefeweizen-ish to me.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 May 2016)

DP said:


> She's right - fantastic name. I had a couple in a Brewdog bar earlier this week: a bit too grapefruity for me. Jack Hammer though - prolly my fave Brewdog brew.



Cocoa Psycho for me.


----------



## User169 (20 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Cocoa Psycho for me.



Aye, that's a good'un. Check out the Black Eyed King Imp stout next time you're in one of their bars - I was impressed, although it nuts expensive.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 May 2016)

DP said:


> Aye, that's a good'un. Check out the Black Eyed King Imp stout next time you're in one of their bars - I was impressed, although it nuts expensive.



I'm possibly boycotting them at the mo, they double charged me on a contactless payment last time I went and didn't respond when I chinned them on it. I've boycotted shops before even when they've changed hands, I'm still boycotting a shop that pissed me off when they used to sell records and the 'new' owner has been selling reproduction Italian furniture for the last 25 years. I may relent though next time I'm in toon.


----------



## User169 (20 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm possibly boycotting them at the mo, they double charged me on a contactless payment last time I went and didn't respond when I chinned them on it. I've boycotted shops before even when they've changed hands, I'm still boycotting a shop that pissed me off when they used to sell records and the 'new' owner has been selling reproduction Italian furniture for the last 25 years. I may relent though next time I'm in toon.



Love a good grudge!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm possibly boycotting them at the mo, they double charged me on a contactless payment last time I went and didn't respond when I chinned them on it. I've boycotted shops before even when they've changed hands, I'm still boycotting a shop that pissed me off when they used to sell records and the 'new' owner has been selling reproduction Italian furniture for the last 25 years. I may relent though next time I'm in toon.


Good man! Nothing like a good grudge with a shop. I am still boycotting a shop after more than 15 years, I hope to live long enough to make it to a 50 year boycott.


----------



## martint235 (20 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> On call but it's been a rough week so there is some Proper Job on standby


Ok on Tues/Weds I worked from 5pm to 3.30 am. On Weds/Thurs it was 5pm till 1.30 am and Thurs/Fri it was 5pm to midnight. Tonight I haven't had a single call and yet, like the puncture fairy, if I have more than 3 very nice beers I know the phone will ring in the middle of the night and I'll be asked something to which my answer is "Uh?"

Best to bed then.


----------



## Crackle (20 May 2016)

The perils of restaurants







Some Mexican stuff. Pils like. Things were looking up when I saw Penny Lane Pale Ale but it was off and it was this or something with an umbrella, ffs.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 May 2016)

Crackle said:


> Things were looking up when I saw Penny Lane Pale Ale but it was off and it was this or something with an umbrella, ffs.



Gene Kelly?


----------



## srw (21 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Gene Kelly?


Paddington Bear.


----------



## nickyboy (21 May 2016)

srw said:


> Paddington Bear.



Georgi Markov


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 May 2016)

Italian rez, Duvel on the menu, yay!!!


----------



## martint235 (21 May 2016)

I think I can probably start using this as a stock photo. A weeks worth of ironing done, now got the Giro on the tellybox


----------



## rich p (21 May 2016)

The Liquid Mistress on draught was a bit spesh at 5.8%. The Sleeping Lemons was a bit too citric (although not bad), but the White Tips pitched the spice and citrus just about right.
This was in one of my fave locals but even though they have a good, varied hipster range, they only ever have Doombar as a trad. English bitter. Mundane.


----------



## theclaud (21 May 2016)

In the Mumbles Alehouse with @rvw and @srw. Arbor Hoploader and Bristol Beer Factory Enigma. Guess whose is whose.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 May 2016)

who's the Murdoch supporting a-hole then?


----------



## Crackle (21 May 2016)

theclaud said:


> In the Mumbles Alehouse with @rvw and @srw. Arbor Hoploader and Bristol Beer Factory Enigma. Guess whose is whose.
> 
> View attachment 129255


It's not much of a guess. You'd have to just entered the Beer thread to get it wrong.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 May 2016)

Mmmmm Arbor.


----------



## stephec (21 May 2016)

DP said:


> She's right - fantastic name. I had a couple in a Brewdog bar earlier this week: a bit too grapefruity for me. Jack Hammer though - prolly my fave Brewdog brew.


Elvis is way too grapefruity for me.

It reminds me of a nineties alcopop.


----------



## John the Monkey (21 May 2016)

Inferno (Oakham, 4.4% abv)




A three-peat for Mrs M and I, with the wonderful Inferno. Very nice x2, see previous review for more detail.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 May 2016)

12 Days. Yumtz.


----------



## srw (21 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> who's the Murdoch supporting a-hole then?


It was sitting on the table when we arrived. Honest guv. Our Guardian is waiting at home.


----------



## srw (21 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Mmmmm Arbor.
> 
> View attachment 129265


I had an Arbour stout - something about the devil - to follow up. I thought TC was going to post a photo. Slacker!


----------



## stephec (21 May 2016)

Another look in Quality Save turned up these.

£1.19 for the Oakham, and 69p for the Bock.


----------



## rich p (21 May 2016)

Seb bought me this to get me thru the cup final and babysitting
Lovely drop, reviewed in posts passim


----------



## John the Monkey (21 May 2016)

stephec said:


> Another look in Quality Save turned up these.
> 
> £1.19 for the Oakham, and 69p for the Bock.
> 
> View attachment 129291


Green Devil's label is like someone trying to copy the Citra label from memory....


----------



## theclaud (21 May 2016)

srw said:


> I had an Arbour stout - something about the devil - to follow up. I thought TC was going to post a photo. Slacker!


----------



## theclaud (21 May 2016)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 129294


I'm hopin' it displeases the devil
Talkin' bout the devil...


----------



## stephec (21 May 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Green Devil's label is like someone trying to copy the Citra label from memory....


It was that tasty it didn't last very long, the Thornbridge Chiron I've got now pales in comparison.


----------



## User169 (21 May 2016)

So me and Flozza are minding our own business drinking Schaerbeekse Kriek 2011 from Drei Fonteinen - the last year they made it. 

We get talking to a USAnian couple at the bar from Miami. Extremely pleasant as Americans inevitably are and pretty good fun. Anyhow they have go grab some dinner, so they split and pay for our beer on the way out!

The beer itself was rather delish and not inexpensive. Not entirely sour, but a definite bite and gentle fruit.

Stock foto alert - wish I had a Hill Farmstead glass.


----------



## User169 (21 May 2016)

One of my own - a 9% saison. If you ever get attacked by a rhinoceros, just wave this vaguely in its direction. Mental.


----------



## psmiffy (21 May 2016)

DP said:


> One of my own - a 9% saison. If you ever get attacked by a rhinoceros, just wave this vaguely in its direction. Mental.
> 
> View attachment 129301



I assume that it doesn't do much to deter the rhinoceros - but you are pretty well anaesthetised by the time it gets to you


----------



## stephec (22 May 2016)

stephec said:


> Another look in Quality Save turned up these.
> 
> £1.19 for the Oakham, and 69p for the Bock.
> 
> View attachment 129291


The Oakham was top class, I might go back and empty the shelf.

As for the Bock, I'm glad I only bought one. Ok if you like an over the top malt fest, but not for me.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Seb bought me this to get me thru the cup final and babysitting
> Lovely drop, reviewed in posts passim
> View attachment 129293



Oh dear, has gramps been misbehaving again?


----------



## theclaud (22 May 2016)

User said:


> I had one the other day. It didn't seem sufficiently different to justify its name.


The dry-hopping strikes an incongruous note which happens to please me - underneath, it's arguably just another decent stout.​


----------



## theclaud (22 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> who's the Murdoch supporting a-hole then?


We found it there. Honest.



She types, connected via Sky wifi...


----------



## theclaud (22 May 2016)

DP said:


> One of my own - a 9% saison. If you ever get attacked by a rhinoceros, just wave this vaguely in its direction. Mental.
> 
> View attachment 129301


From now on I will be emulating this review style.


----------



## rich p (22 May 2016)

DP said:


> One of my own - a 9% saison. If you ever get attacked by a rhinoceros, just wave this vaguely in its direction. Mental.
> 
> View attachment 129301


Cheers for that DP, duly noted. The last time this happened to me, I just ran like buggery.


----------



## martint235 (22 May 2016)

Notable only for the change in glassware


----------



## John the Monkey (22 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> Notable only for the change in glassware
> View attachment 129324


Tsk, making you drink from the bottle.

Remember to take that sample in once you've finished your beer, eh?


----------



## rich p (22 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> Notable only for the change in glassware
> View attachment 129324


What the dickens....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 May 2016)

While we're on an African aminal theme, Arbor Beach Blonde with Okky the okapi. If you're attacked by an okapi while drinking this beer simply hold the empty bottle by the neck, tap it on the ground to break it and wave the jagged edge towards the beast and shout 'do you want some?'.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 May 2016)

Dub Tropical.

It's got oranges in.

I preceded it with a bottle of Shin Digger but should have gone the other war around. This is more subtly hoppy and a little bit sour; about as sour as I can take.

Seven Brothers Water Melon Wheat next.

Stay tuned.


----------



## nickyboy (22 May 2016)

You know you've had quite a night when you need to refer to Google Maps "Timeline" to remember where you've been

Manchester Northern Quarter with a couple of friends. They aren't beerthread types so we had to go to a few rough old pubs with crappy beer. But there were some decent ones mixed in.

For NQ aficionados it was Brunswick (awful place, never been before, never going again) that only had one bitter; Worthington Creamflow. Then the Crown and Anchor (Holts pub). Then the Wheatsheaf where I had a pint of JW Lees Kaleidescope (meh) and a pint of Manchester Pale Ale (rather better)






Then my friends said "lets go to the Millsotne". Well, goodness me, what a place. Old skool boozer with a guy playing an accordion who doubled up as the backing for the karaoke. A pint of something ordinary there. Onto rather posher Apotheca where they didn't have any bitter. So I had some "heavily hopped lager". It was really good. Far better than the Holts or JW Lees stuff I'd had thus far.

We then went back to the Wheatsheaf cos the DJ was doing a Northern Soul set. More Manchester Pale Ale and a fair bit of dancing.

Some other place where they had no draught beers but I had a jolly nice bottle of Flying Dog Easy IPA






Into the gay village for a couple more but I couldn't manage any more beer so had VaTs in a couple of spicy establishments.

Perhaps unsurprisingly I'm not drinking today


----------



## MossCommuter (22 May 2016)

I know, I know, I know...

... I'll never learn.

Mango last week (rank) and water melon this week.






It's thin of body and weak in flavour. Treated blind you'd think it'd been watered down.

There's a keg of Tickety Brew Cherry Berliner Weiße on the bar.

It can stay there


----------



## MossCommuter (22 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Into the gay village



Shudda gone the Molly House; cracking pub and decent beer


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 May 2016)

Was it Jimmy Shand on the accordion?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 May 2016)

Adnams BS. This is what it would have looked like in the 1940s before colour was invented.







Spider found in the garage earlier, for reference it's the same size as a really big thing.


----------



## nickyboy (22 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Was it Jimmy Shand on the accordion?



It was a remarkable establishment. I recommend everyone to visit it once, just to appreciate what it's like to walk into a pub at 6pm on a Saturday and find 150 drunk middle aged folk singing Andy Williams songs to an accordion accompaniment


----------



## srw (22 May 2016)

Oakham Inferno.

Inappropriate name - it's not hellish at all. Very refreshing after a day shredding Leylandii and trying to get a hosepipe to stay fixed to the tap so as to power wash some decking.


----------



## rich p (22 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Adnams BS. This is what it would have looked like in the 1940s before colour was invented.
> 
> View attachment 129376
> 
> ...


EEEEEkkkkkkk!!!!!!!


----------



## martint235 (22 May 2016)

rich p said:


> EEEEEkkkkkkk!!!!!!!


I trust that is because it's a strong beer and not you being scared of a teensy spider......


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 May 2016)

martint235 said:


> I trust that is because it's a strong beer and not you being scared of a teensy spider......



It was a big fecker, it was beyond the size catagory at which I can pick them up without fear of being overpowered.


----------



## stephec (22 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> It was a remarkable establishment. I recommend everyone to visit it once, just to appreciate what it's like to walk into a pub at 6pm on a Saturday and find 150 drunk middle aged folk singing Andy Williams songs to an accordion accompaniment


You're not really selling it to me.


----------



## stephec (22 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> You know you've had quite a night when you need to refer to Google Maps "Timeline" to remember where you've been
> 
> Manchester Northern Quarter with a couple of friends. They aren't beerthread types so we had to go to a few rough old pubs with crappy beer. But there were some decent ones mixed in.
> 
> ...


I've not been in the Crown + Anchor for years, I used to love it in there after work.

I remember taking a mate in who's wife was quite refined, when she asked for half a lager the bar maid said, "have you ever had Holt's lager? No, stick to bottles then."


----------



## srw (22 May 2016)

User said:


> Doomed, we're all doomed


And barred?


----------



## Crackle (22 May 2016)

An afternoon at the local after shifting something heavy






Roaring Meg ipa, really nice, well balanced with nothing overpowering, slipped down easy






L to R Faithless, nice and hoppy, bound to be an srw fave, Beach Blonde an American blonde style, nay bad really and Black Diamond chocolate stout which was actually quite liquorice'ey but very, very nice. I'm garteful to srw for drawing my attention to these tasting bat things which previously I'd not noticed.

Mrs C had a very nice cider and the hound, hidden under the table, had his usual pub supplied dog treats. Everyone catered for.


----------



## srw (22 May 2016)

Kelpie by some Scottish brewer or other. Allegedly flavoured with seaweed, but not very noticeably. I can't help thinking that if the brewer had used seaweed _instead_ of the hops it would have been nicer. As it is it's a reasonably acceptable darkish beer.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 May 2016)

Two bottles of Blå Chimpanse. Must have been dehydrated as I am too pished to take a photo...


----------



## martint235 (22 May 2016)

Purple Panther this evening, it's not as good as Green Gecko though


----------



## srw (22 May 2016)

Yes, it's smokey and slightly spicy. Rather nice as a nightcap, but might make my 7:30 departure tomorrow morning slightly tricky.


----------



## martint235 (22 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It was a big fecker, it was beyond the size catagory at which I can pick them up without fear of being overpowered.


Doesn't look very big. And it's not even a fake widow or whatever they call them.


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 May 2016)

Flying Dog are quality!Oakham ales are stoatin' too....


----------



## User169 (23 May 2016)

My latest creation - an 11% saison. Still needs to carb up a bit, but 

This stuff will singe the hairs out of your nostrils!


----------



## theclaud (23 May 2016)

DP said:


> My latest creation - an 11% saison. Still needs to carb up a bit, but
> 
> *This stuff will singe the hairs out of your nostrils!*
> 
> View attachment 129494


Never mind that. What kind of wild animals is it certain to deter?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 May 2016)

Excessive use of smilies and no animal deterring detail. Bloody childish and lazy if you ask me.


----------



## User169 (23 May 2016)

theclaud said:


> Never mind that. What kind of wild animals is it certain to deter?



Exhale in the right direction and these feckers are toast.


----------



## User169 (23 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Excessive use of smilies and no animal deterring detail. Bloody childish and lazy if you ask me.



Tough crowd in "beer" tonight!


----------



## martint235 (23 May 2016)

Interview tomorrow so no beer tonight. Once interview is over, there's nothing between me and my birthday so it will most definitely be beer o'clock


----------



## rich p (23 May 2016)

A Maredsous sandwiched by a couple of Kernel tables. 
Washed down a seafood risotto. No pix.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 May 2016)

theclaud said:


> Never mind that. What kind of wild animals is it certain to deter?


Naked men in the lion enclosure


----------



## MossCommuter (24 May 2016)

All quiet on the beer thread.

It was quiz night and we did win but i drank cider because it's nice.


----------



## theclaud (25 May 2016)

Snifter between shifts. It's barmy and delicious Lilt-beer. Y'know - for kids. And its all done with hops! Sadly, drinks are not free, but there's fun and sunshine enough for everyone, and the sea isn't even missing.


----------



## stephec (25 May 2016)

theclaud said:


> Snifter between shifts. It's barmy and delicious Lilt-beer. Y'know - for kids. And its all done with hops! Sadly, drinks are not free, but there's fun and sunshine enough for everyone, and the sea isn't even missing.
> 
> View attachment 129637


As soon as I saw that I was wondering how to shoehorn a Wham reference in, are you sun tanned?


----------



## MossCommuter (25 May 2016)

LWB Tropiana

All that's missing is the C


----------



## theclaud (26 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> LWB Tropiana
> 
> All that's missing is the C


----------



## User169 (26 May 2016)

Titan IPA from Denver, Colorado. Time to determine the fate of the European Union.


----------



## theclaud (26 May 2016)

One Hop Wonder El Dorado, in a cute new mini brew tap and bottle shop in The Diff.


----------



## Crackle (26 May 2016)

I've seen this stuff featured from 3bm et al, so thought I'd give it a whirl in me Morrisons order.






nay bad, especially at 4 for 6 quid, though this is singular, in case like. Tasted a bit sweet initially but soon got used to it.


----------



## theclaud (26 May 2016)

theclaud said:


> One Hop Wonder El Dorado, in a cute new mini brew tap and bottle shop in The Diff.
> 
> View attachment 129750


Oh. I forgot to add that although it weighs in at 5.9%, it's an unassuming little number. Refreshing with a bone dry finish but not enormously memorable. If you waved it a llama, it would probably hesitate slightly then renew its advance.


----------



## MossCommuter (26 May 2016)

Have you had one?






I've had a couple.

It's a "Long Day"

Thoroughly modern, very light colour, maashoosif hoppage.

Like craft but in a cask.

Nice


----------



## theclaud (26 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> LWB Tropiana
> 
> All that's missing is the C


BTW has anyone broken it to @Aperitif that he is no longer needed?


----------



## theclaud (26 May 2016)

Upgraded to You Love Us IPA at 6.5%. Juicier!


----------



## User169 (26 May 2016)

EU sorted. Time for Walsalls finest.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 May 2016)

DP said:


> EU sorted. Time fot Walsalls finest.
> View attachment 129762


Any sign of Ned's Atomic Dustbin?


----------



## srw (26 May 2016)

theclaud said:


> Upgraded to You Love Us IPA at 6.5%. Juicier!
> 
> View attachment 129758


Good against a parched lion?


----------



## srw (26 May 2016)

I should acknowledge that I haven't had a beer since Sunday night. I can't decide whether feeling rotten is down to jetlag, Saturday's and Sunday's sessions, manflu or simply a combination of all three.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 May 2016)

[QUOTE 4297125, member: 259"]No excuse. Last time I was in hospital in Belgium I saw people dragging their life support crates out to the entrance for a cig and a Duvel.[/QUOTE]


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 May 2016)

Crackle said:


> I've seen this stuff featured from 3bm et al, so thought I'd give it a whirl in me Morrisons order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poncey nobber, garlic on a string alert!

[insert smilies, etc...]


----------



## Crackle (27 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Poncey nobber, garlic on a string alert!
> 
> [insert smilies, etc...]


I knew you'd fall into my trap. I got that out specially for the piccie. In fact I used the non-poncy smoked garlic, not in the picture.


----------



## Aperitif (27 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Poncey nobber, garlic on a string alert!
> 
> [insert smilies, etc...]


Not forgetting the poncey nobber Dualit / Joseph Joseph chopping board etc...nice beer though!
I see Mossy has posted this week's picture of Shifty Sid. He does get in a Stu about his photographs (ah - soz - I don't need to do that anymore do I?)
I, like the venerable srwhereareu? have not had a beer since Sunday.I assume the only difference is that I look fantastic, and a picture of health.
By this time, you may have deduced that 'pro-fibbing' is my new metier...I sampled a variation of the Old Speckled Toilet / Old Crafty Hen which I noticed as I ambled past the Co-Operative Store in K-Town the other day (look out for the new design 'retro' logos everyone...) and I think I took a pic. as it is rare for me to drink at work, but...needs musted. This beer was acceptable but very ordinaire. The power of the word 'hop' I guess. The 'Crafty' one is good fun for a beer with a bit of a 'bluetit scarer' punch to it, and I prefer that. Do we think beer will ever jump the shark?
Pic a suivre..


----------



## John the Monkey (27 May 2016)

Aperitif said:


> ... (look out for the new design 'retro' logos everyone...) and I think I took a pic.


The new Co-Op logo is covered by Brand New, incidentally; http://www.underconsideration.com/b..._identity_for_co-op_by_north.php#.V0gx2-RBFsk


----------



## MossCommuter (27 May 2016)

User3094 said:


> Surprisingly good, especially when compared to its hideously disgusting toilet water big brother.



When we were in Llandudno on @nickyboy 's 2015 ride we had to have a gallon each just to be sure we liked it


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 May 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> The new Co-Op logo is covered by Brand New, incidentally; http://www.underconsideration.com/b..._identity_for_co-op_by_north.php#.V0gx2-RBFsk



Didn't they use that logo in ye olde days of olde?


----------



## John the Monkey (27 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Didn't they use that logo in ye olde days of olde?


Sorta. This one is a different blue.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 May 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Sorta. This one is a different blue.


----------



## John the Monkey (27 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> ...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2016)

Ladies and Gentlepeeps, I give you Tempest Brewing's Mexicake, 11% Imperial Stout with cocoa, vanilla bean and chillies.





Ay Caramba! 

I'll tell you what it's like later once I am back from my horse chores...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> Ladies and Gentlepeeps, I give you Tempest Brewing's Mexicake, 11% Imperial Stout with cocoa, vanilla bean and chillies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What chores?

Mine's a pint

It's the way I tell 'em...


----------



## Crackle (27 May 2016)

Marmion said:


> Ladies and Gentlepeeps, I give you Tempest Brewing's Mexicake, 11% Imperial Stout with cocoa, vanilla bean and chillies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might take a while to chew through that one.


----------



## User169 (27 May 2016)

With a bit of care it's possible to make nice larger. Outta Iowa.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 May 2016)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 May 2016)

I've had a Weinhenstephaner and a duvel. Both yumtus.


----------



## srw (27 May 2016)

DP said:


> With a bit of care it's possible to make nice larger. Outta Iowa.
> 
> View attachment 129848


I had a Singha this evening. In context (warm evening, instant service at the Thai restaurant while we picked food rather than after a 15 minute queue in the over-full beer shop-cum-bar) it was very nice indeed.


----------



## Crackle (27 May 2016)

It's a milk Stout but I don't know which one. It had only just come on and the barman was a bit clueless and I couldn't hear him as it was busyt and noisy. So I'll have to wait until they post a picture online. Not bad though.

And the dog met the bloke who makes the dog biscuits for the pub. Makes the dog biscuits. I had no idea that people made dog biscuits, except in some big factory. Hand made farking dog biscuits ffs. No wonder he likes them.


----------



## srw (27 May 2016)

Crackle said:


> It's a milk Stout but I don't know which one. It had only just come on and the barman was a bit clueless and I couldn't hear him as it was busyt and noisy. So I'll have to wait until they post a picture online. Not bad though.
> 
> And the dog met the bloke who makes the dog biscuits for the pub. Makes the dog biscuits. I had no idea that people made dog biscuits, except in some big factory. Hand made farking dog biscuits ffs. No wonder he likes them.


In a new high for quality in the thread, @Crackle posts "Milk stout with black lab (2016)". Narrowly turned down by Tate Modern, simply because they couldn't afford the asking price, this piece of incisive micro-time-lapse photography, inspired by Man Ray and Doisneau in equal measure, effortlessly captures the ennui of drinking poncey beer in the 21st century.

It is clear that the Milk Stout won't stop a rampaging dog. The dog won't stop a rampaging pussy-cat. But the photo is powerful enough to use as a weapon against even the wildest Brianus sewellii as it stomps through art galleries across the land.


----------



## Crackle (27 May 2016)

srw said:


> In a new high for quality in the thread, @Crackle posts "Milk stout with black lab (2016)". Narrowly turned down by Tate Modern, simply because they couldn't afford the asking price, this piece of incisive micro-time-lapse photography, inspired by Man Ray and Doisneau in equal measure, effortlessly captures the ennui of drinking poncey beer in the 21st century.
> 
> It is clear that the Milk Stout won't stop a rampaging dog. The dog won't stop a rampaging pussy-cat. But the photo is powerful enough to use as a weapon against even the wildest Brianus sewellii as it stomps through art galleries across the land.


----------



## MossCommuter (27 May 2016)

Crackle said:


> It's a milk Stout but I don't know which one. It had only just come on and the barman was a bit clueless and I couldn't hear him as it was busyt and noisy. So I'll have to wait until they post a picture online. Not bad though.
> 
> And the dog met the bloke who makes the dog biscuits for the pub. Makes the dog biscuits. I had no idea that people made dog biscuits, except in some big factory. Hand made farking dog biscuits ffs. No wonder he likes them.


What're they like?

Please tell me you did try one


----------



## Crackle (27 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> What're they like?
> 
> Please tell me you did try one


I bet they were nicer than my crisps. The bloke who handed them over said they smelt nice but he wasn't willing to try them and my gabber was so flasterred at handmade dog biscuits, I didn't ask what was in them.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 May 2016)

I'm off to London with at least twenty five pounds in my wallet and I'm going to blow the lot on beer.

Oh yes


----------



## John the Monkey (28 May 2016)

Crackle said:


> Hand made farking dog biscuits ffs. No wonder he likes them.


Craft beer & craft dog biscuits!


----------



## User169 (28 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I'm off to London with at least twenty five pounds in my wallet and I'm going to blow the lot on beer.
> 
> Oh yes



So just a half then, Mossy.


----------



## John the Monkey (28 May 2016)

The beer randomizer mocks me, picking another Hopgoblin for Mrs M and I last night. We enjoyed it, but see past reviews for pic and details.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 May 2016)

King's Arms, Waterloo

South island pale






Four pounds fifty

I smiled, handed him fiver and told him to keep the change

The dirty robbing bastard


----------



## Crackle (28 May 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Craft beer & craft dog biscuits!


Yep, mental.

It was a Wiper and True milkshake stout.

I didn't get any of the vanilla and coffee, just the smoothness.


----------



## User169 (28 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


>



Moved swiftly onto the rhino repellant. Woke up on the sofa at 4am


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 May 2016)

Red Rye and cheese salad baguette avec pesto.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Red Rye and cheese salad baguette avec pesto.
> 
> View attachment 129900


Pesto

Ponce


----------



## MossCommuter (28 May 2016)

Still in the KA







Sharps Ale Of Kings


----------



## User169 (28 May 2016)

User said:


> View attachment 129902
> 
> Bacon beer.



Tripel likes for that. Amazing stuff, although the Paulaner glass is doing my nut!


----------



## User169 (28 May 2016)

Much as I like @threebikesmcginty 's and @MossCommuter 's tucker photos, failure to identify the beer just isn't on!


----------



## John the Monkey (28 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> King's Arms, Waterloo
> 
> South island pale











> Four pounds fifty


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Pesto
> 
> Ponce



Hark at you with your mound of rice and a bowl (chipped but in a hipster ironic way) of gloop.


----------



## User169 (28 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I've had a Weinhenstephaner and a duvel. Both yumtus.
> 
> View attachment 129868



This foto is just killing me. Weissbier in a Duvel glasje.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 May 2016)

DP said:


> Much as I like @threebikesmcginty 's and @MossCommuter 's tucker photos, failure to identify the beer just isn't on!



Which bit of Red Rye is confusing you.


----------



## User169 (28 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Which bit of Red Rye is confusing you.



Lol - I thought you meant the bread!

[cos I know what a massive bread nobber you are]


----------



## MossCommuter (28 May 2016)

DP said:


> Much as I like @threebikesmcginty 's and @MossCommuter 's tucker photos, failure to identify the beer just isn't on!


And which bit of King of Ales is confusing you?


----------



## MossCommuter (28 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> And which bit of King of Ales is confusing you?


Errm... Ale of Kings


----------



## User169 (28 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Errm... Ale of Kings



Yep! That was the confusion !


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> King's Arms, Waterloo
> 
> South island pale
> 
> ...


It's an awesome pub though that has some great ales. One of my regular haunts that place.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 May 2016)

DP said:


> This foto is just killing me. Weissbier in a Duvel glasje.



Point taken.


----------



## martint235 (28 May 2016)

Once again my local Lidl has no Green Gecko. Ffs, who keeps buying it all?


----------



## John the Monkey (28 May 2016)

Black Cab Stout (Fullers, 4.5% abv)




Well, I cheated the beer randomizer slightly tonight, generating a couple of random choices to get to one that we'd not had before. I was impressed by this one, a nicely thick, smoky/coffee ish stout with a balancing toffee/caramel note. One I'd buy again, for sure.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## MossCommuter (28 May 2016)

Ping the Brighton contingent

(£4.65, lamb and flag)

Edit: Salisbury, St Martin's lane, not lamb and flag. Wimbledon tower is the beer in lamb and flag


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 May 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Black Cab Stout (Fullers, 4.5% abv)
> View attachment 129952
> 
> Well, I cheated the beer randomizer slightly tonight, generating a couple of random choices to get to one that we'd not had before. I was impressed by this one, a nicely thick, smoky/coffee ish stout with a balancing toffee/caramel note. One I'd buy again, for sure.
> ...



I recall being slightly underwhelmed by BC. I'll delve back through the thread and see if I can find anything.


----------



## theclaud (28 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 129954
> 
> 
> Ping the Brighton contingent
> ...



I used to drink there a fair bit. Lovely interior, but the beer was disappointing. Has it improved?


----------



## MossCommuter (28 May 2016)

theclaud said:


> I used to drink there a fair bit. Lovely interior, but the beer was disappointing. Has it improved?


Which one?

Salisbury is chainy and full of amateur drinkers. Nice enough but knee deep in empties and kiddies discarded chips.

Lamb and Flag keeps a very good cellar and even at its rammedest, busiest service is great.


----------



## theclaud (28 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Which one?
> 
> Salisbury is chainy and full of amateur drinkers. Nice enough but knee deep in empties and kiddies discarded chips.
> 
> Lamb and Flag keeps a very good cellar and even at its rammedest, busiest service is great.


Salisbury. Hence the bold. I'm sorry you had to put up with amateur drinkers!


----------



## MossCommuter (28 May 2016)

theclaud said:


> Salisbury. Hence the bold. I'm sorry you had to put up with amateur drinkers!


Sorry, the bold bypassed my Saga eyes .

It's like theme park pub with reasonable beer .

I have been quite often so it's not all bad and handy for the premier inn


----------



## srw (28 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> handy for the premier inn


Very convenient for the Coliseum too. I must try it next time I'm off to the opera.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 May 2016)

srw said:


> Very convenient for the Coliseum too. I must try it next time I'm off to the opera.


And kinky boots just around the corner


----------



## srw (28 May 2016)

Post wedding, pre fettling beer, as modelled by @rvw. I decided I deserved it, having noodled around for 20 minutes at the start of the service waiting for the bride and then played them out with Mendelssohn morphing into the Star Wars theme tune.

This was Father Squirrel, a spicy Belgian-style brown ale. I then had a pint of 1516, an extremely authentic Rheinheitsgebot compliant Weissbier (even if the brewers, bless'em, can't spell German), and one that is much better than any Weissbier I've had in the last few years in Munich. It is apparently brewed in Germany.


----------



## srw (28 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> And kinky boots just around the corner


These boots are made for walking, and that's just what they'll do. A very long way away from any jukebox musical.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 May 2016)

srw said:


> View attachment 129973
> 
> Post wedding, pre fettling beer, as modelled by @rvw. I decided I deserved it, having noodled around for 20 minutes at the start of the service waiting for the bride and then played them out with Mendelssohn morphing into the Star Wars theme tune.
> 
> This was Father Squirrel, a spicy Belgian-style brown ale. I then had a pint of 1516, an extremely authentic Rheinheitsgebot compliant Weissbier (even if the brewers, bless'em, can't spell German), and one that is much better than any Weissbier I've had in the last few years in Munich. It is apparently brewed in Germany.


Have you ever been asked for Love Divine to the Match of the Day theme tune?


----------



## srw (28 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Have you ever been asked for Love Divine to the Match of the Day theme tune?


Not yet. Perhaps fortunately the only churches I've played at regularly have not been picturesque enough to be inundated with weddings.

I'm now trying to work out how on earth you can fit Love Divine (metre 8787) to the Match of the Day theme (9696).


----------



## MossCommuter (28 May 2016)

My old dad's an organ grinder.

He was asked for it.

Before he'd finished explaining to to poor hapless groom that "that's not how it works", the lad had started to sing it. And it kinda did


----------



## MossCommuter (29 May 2016)

Naked Ladies 

That's what it's called



The Fitzrovia, Goodge Street


----------



## srw (29 May 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Naked Ladies
> 
> That's what it's called
> View attachment 130020
> The Fitzrovia, Goodge Street


Quenching your thirst with an appropriately named pint after your research into the area - including the shop opposite?


----------



## martint235 (29 May 2016)

I now have many, many Green Gecko ready for the rugby. Apparently 11am on Sunday is the time to go to Lidl


----------



## MossCommuter (29 May 2016)

srw said:


> Quenching your thirst with an appropriately named pint after your research into the area - including the shop opposite?


I did notice the shop though the internet renders mucky DVD shops nugatory, apparently.

This beer shares the name of the pub, a compulsory stop on the way back north:


----------



## martint235 (29 May 2016)

A break from the new norm. And the party begins to kick into gear


----------



## Crackle (29 May 2016)

Brimstage Brewery Trappers Hat. Only 3.8% but really good. Not overly hoppy despite its claims. Very refreshing.


----------



## User169 (29 May 2016)

Outta Colorado. Ver, ver hoppy and thick.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 May 2016)

DP said:


> Outta Colorado. Ver, ver hoppy and thick.
> View attachment 130066



In a meantime glass...mental!!!


----------



## theclaud (29 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> In a meantime glass...mental!!!


I reckon he's doing it deliberately.


----------



## srw (29 May 2016)

srw said:


> View attachment 129973
> 
> Post wedding, pre fettling beer, as modelled by @rvw. I decided I deserved it, having noodled around for 20 minutes at the start of the service waiting for the bride and then played them out with Mendelssohn morphing into the Star Wars theme tune.
> 
> This was Father Squirrel, a spicy Belgian-style brown ale. I then had a pint of 1516, an extremely authentic Rheinheitsgebot compliant Weissbier (even if the brewers, bless'em, can't spell German), and one that is much better than any Weissbier I've had in the last few years in Munich. It is apparently brewed in Germany.


I realise I failed in my duty to report on the animal-repellent qualities of these beers. Father Squirrel is more than a match for _Sciurus carolinensis._ The 1516 will serve to attract the extremely cute _Funambulus palmarum.




_


----------



## gavgav (29 May 2016)

Had some cracking beer from the Twickenham Brewery yesterday, whilst down there for the Rugby Premiership Final. Naked Ladies was my favourite and seeing it poured direct from a barrel that was sat on the bar in The Cricketers pub in Richmond was superb!


----------



## John the Monkey (29 May 2016)

theclaud said:


> I reckon he's doing it deliberately.


Aversion therapy, innit.


----------



## rich p (30 May 2016)

Hola amigos. I've managed to find some non-yellow pìss beer in Galicia. A sigh of relief all round I'm sure. 
The San Amaro artisan pale was a Leffe like 6%






ale. In a cafè though so not availsble à la mia casa.
The San Miguel is a 6.2% amber, malty acceptable glug from the local Lidl. More research required for another quaff. Adios...


----------



## psmiffy (30 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Hola amigos. I've managed to find some non-yellow pìss beer in Galicia.



I hope you marked it on your phone so that you can find your way back if all else fails


----------



## nickyboy (30 May 2016)

I've hopped til I dropped

Glossop sesh last night...

Kick off in 'spoons (14oz Aberdeen Angus with free pint for £12.95)....I selected the most expensive pint I could find natch, Kelham Island's London Calling. A premium (5.6%) best bitter. It reminded me of the beer I used to drink in my youth, but revved up by high alcohol. Good malts, not citrusy at all. Rather nice.

Time for one more in spoons so knocked back the alcohol in anticipation of a sesh...Longdendale Lights from the Glossop Howard Town brewery. Happy to support local enterprise when it's this good. 3.9% sessionable pale ale

Onto Harvey Leonards. This used to be in a little shop but they've moved to big premises opposite the train station and are a full blown premium bottle shop and drinking destination. They even have draught beers now






Pint of Cloudwater. Loads of grapefruity, citrusy loveliness (as it should be for £4 a pint...very much a premium price in the Northern Powerhouse). So I had another

I spotted they had Kernel IPA in the bottle fridge. Popular amongst beerthreaders but I've never tried so I had a try. More hoppy, grapefruity loveliness. Jolly good. Then I had a can of Life and Death from Vocation Brewery who are based in Hebden Bridge. I've had this before. Full on USA style but will a really good malty backbone. They've started selling in Tesco (at half the price I paid last night)

Went to another couple of pubs. Had another from the Howard Town range; Monk's Gold. This was a 4.0% golden ale. I can't remember if it was good or not but I drank it all so it was probably ok

Final one at last orders in the Oakwood. Very well kept Robinsons pub. Pint of Unicorn which is a 4.2% golden ale. Acceptable

Then I did something I haven't done for about 25 years. I went for a kebab. Let me tell you, after all that beer, a kebab with chilli sauce is bloomin' fantastic


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 May 2016)

Went to friend's birthday party last night and drank lots of beer; Hooky Gold and Ten to Ten, Old Speck and then finished off with a cockburn.


----------



## nickyboy (30 May 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> finished off with a cockburn.



I very much hope that's the port brand you're referring to


----------



## srw (31 May 2016)

The lunch of champions, somewhere in Lincolnshire at 125mph.

That was supposed to be a photo of a sausage roll, but the first photo didn't take.

The beer is a decent light bitter, brewed by Rudgate of York. Guaranteed against hares, especially when served in an HST.


----------



## martint235 (31 May 2016)

Pint of Hop Head in the Porter House


----------



## Crackle (31 May 2016)

Is that in Hades?


----------



## martint235 (31 May 2016)

Crackle said:


> Is that in Hades?


No they are backlit bottles of beer. Just off Covent Garden


----------



## MossCommuter (31 May 2016)

Chapped lips?

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/188491439/craft-beer-flavored-lip-balms-ipa?ref=related-1


----------



## User169 (31 May 2016)

User said:


> Refreshing and held its own with a xacuti respectively
> View attachment 130254



Like the look of that!


----------



## MossCommuter (31 May 2016)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Jun 2016)

Groan...


----------



## srw (1 Jun 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Groan...







Tight as Groan.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Jun 2016)

By the piss of satan...


----------



## nickyboy (1 Jun 2016)

I've asked for Beerthreader advice on Amsterdam and Soho recently and, thanks to you all, I got some really good tips

Next week is....Gibraltar (to attend a wedding). Cursory investigation suggests it's somewhat of a quality beer desert. Does anyone know differently?


----------



## User169 (1 Jun 2016)

En route to that Gemany. Not sure how into beery stuff they are
so am importing my own.


----------



## Spartak (1 Jun 2016)




----------



## User169 (1 Jun 2016)

'Ello Duesseldorf!


----------



## User169 (1 Jun 2016)

You guys! I was just joshing.

My hotel isnt so far from the Schumacher brewpub. What an awesome place. 

One beer available, unless you want to be a gigantic pain in the wobblers. 

Polish one off and they bring you a fresh one. The stripes on the beermat show how many you've had - pay on the way out job.

Straight out of a wooden cask, its the closest continental relative to English bitter. Its clean, fresh and delicately noble hopped.

Ace tremendous!


----------



## srw (1 Jun 2016)

Nightcap time. It's okay - nicely malty, but not desperately complex. A bit like better-quality Newky Brown really.

Should resist the shark...





The dead toothy skully one, not the Tory peer one - who is, very annoyingly, an amusing, insightful speaker and also patently a nice guy. He did tell me that Mark Steel was extremely left wing, but very funny. Which I couldn't really disagree with.


----------



## theclaud (1 Jun 2016)

That ain't no shark.


----------



## srw (2 Jun 2016)

theclaud said:


> That ain't no shark.


I'm afraid I didn't read the label. Consider it the skull of a large scary swimmy thing with lots of teeth, possibly a dolphin or an orca or a true fish...

...but that makes the mildly amusing link to one of Cameron's and Osborne's mates a little less amusing.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Jun 2016)

Pint of this last night, not my pic but one I stole off of untapped. Very nice and matched perfectly with egg and chips, but then what isn't*...







*answers on a postcard which you can shove up your own arse for all I care.

Edit: Oops forgot, insert smiley of choice to depict hilarity.


----------



## iandg (2 Jun 2016)

Thought I'd posted this Monday, but don't see the post (must have had 1 too many)


----------



## rich p (2 Jun 2016)

Still being pleasantly surprised at not having to drink gnat's píss in rural Spain.
Malty and tasty 1906 reserve


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Jun 2016)

Bet DP is completely schumachered by now.


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> Still being pleasantly surprised at not having to drink gnat's píss in rural Spain.
> Malty and tasty 1906 reserve
> 
> View attachment 130446


That's the biggest cocktail parasol I've ever seen!


----------



## User169 (2 Jun 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Bet DP is completely schumachered by now.



On my way home. No chance to visit any of the other alt brewers sadly.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Jun 2016)

Boo

May the force be with you...


----------



## User169 (3 Jun 2016)

Beeremojis!

http://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2016/06/03/eindelijk-bieremojis-voor-speciaalbierdrinkers


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Jun 2016)

Hoppy Friday Folks!!!


----------



## gavgav (3 Jun 2016)

Leffe, courtesy of @Rickshaw Phil for me tonight. Sat out in the sun. Gorgeous


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jun 2016)

gavgav said:


> Leffe, courtesy of @Rickshaw Phil for me tonight. Sat out in the sun. Gorgeous
> 
> View attachment 130564


Why the beer periscope?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jun 2016)

Tonight's beer from Messrs Marx and Sparx, displayed on the wooden stool my daughter made at school. She has more practical skills than I do...


----------



## User169 (3 Jun 2016)

DP said:


> Beeremojis!
> 
> http://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2016/06/03/eindelijk-bieremojis-voor-speciaalbierdrinkers



This is a bit crap. Not sure it can be used in a forum.


----------



## gavgav (3 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Why the beer periscope?


 Hadn't noticed that!!


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Jun 2016)

Two Tribes (Everards, 4.5% abv)




In the Aldi beer festival this one, so £1.25 for the bottle. More or less what you expect when you hear "a mix of British and American hops" but nice nonetheless. A bit of malty sweetness, and then mostly grapefruit bitterness, that lingers a middling amount of time.

Not half bad, and worth grabbing if you have the chance.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Jun 2016)

DP said:


> This is a bit crap. Not sure it can be used in a forum.



Downloaded and then deleted, bloody time wasters.


----------



## stephec (3 Jun 2016)

This is very nice, exactly as it says on the label. 







Unfortunately though, Mrs Stephec has claimed these.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Jun 2016)

Hooky






Shitty beeremojie


----------



## User169 (4 Jun 2016)

Little fox. How European am I. German beer, in a Belgian beer glass with a Dutch flag.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Jun 2016)

And a wirral head!


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Jun 2016)

Mossy hits the Toon












Stay tuned


----------



## theclaud (4 Jun 2016)

@rich p and I had a pint of Ahopalypse Now in a pub called the Watergates Chester. Both beer and boozer were underwhelming.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Jun 2016)

theclaud said:


> @rich p and I had a pint of Ahopalypse Now in a pub called the Watergates Chester. Both beer and boozer were underwhelming.


First of the day, it barely touched the sides to be fair.

Next....






In The Split Chimp


----------



## theclaud (4 Jun 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> First of the day, it barely touched the sides to be fair.
> 
> Next....
> 
> ...


Ooooh what's that like? There's a cask of it waiting in the wings at my local. Love the pump clip.


----------



## theclaud (4 Jun 2016)

User said:


> The got as far as the name and forgot to concentrate on the beer?


It seems that way. It was in lacklustre condition so may not have been shown off to its best advantage.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Jun 2016)

theclaud said:


> Ooooh what's that like? There's a cask of it waiting in the wings at my local. Love the pump clip.


Not overly gingery and slightly lemony.

I liked it, could probably do a few


----------



## theclaud (4 Jun 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I liked it, *could probably do a few*



Ooodathortit?


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Jun 2016)

theclaud said:


> Ooodathortit?


Teehee


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Jun 2016)

Chips in a mug, lamb in a tray twattery.

In shot:





Brewed on the premises.

It's good beer, clear as a bell but on the brown side of pale. Nicely bitter with hints of citrus


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Jun 2016)

Is that tray and mug left over from WWII?


----------



## User169 (4 Jun 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Mossy hits the Toon
> 
> View attachment 130669
> View attachment 130670
> ...



Holy crap. Just read this properly. Do they really have Hommage from 3 Fonteinen? In my local they have one bottle left for 50 eurobeans. You have to try it!

And Focal Banger too! I've never seen that.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Jun 2016)

DP said:


> Holy crap. Just read this properly. Do they really have Hommage from 3 Fonteinen? In my local they have one bottle left for 50 eurobeans. You have to try it!



I don't take any notice of the bottles , cask all the way for me but I'll call back in later and find out but I'm not spaffing thirty odd quid on a bottle of beer unless you want it procuring and sending on


----------



## Crackle (4 Jun 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Chips in a mug, lamb in a tray twattery.


Definite submission to wewantplaes and it's listing. The whole pub appears to be sinking Starboard.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Jun 2016)

Monument

Another modern best bitter. Nowt to write home about but at the same time, on top form and nothing wrong wi' it






Tyne Bank Brewery. Now, I wonder where they're located.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Jun 2016)

Mossy has a funny turn if a pint goes above 2 shillings and sixpence let alone €50.


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Jun 2016)

I just had 3 rather nice pints of sheriffs tipple..only a weak 3.5 but rather nice..
Lawn cut and bollie on the hob...


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Jun 2016)

meta lon said:


> I just had 3 rather nice pints of sheriffs tipple..only a weak 3.5 but rather nice..
> Lawn cut and bollie on the hob...


Bollinger? On the hob?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Jun 2016)

Yank hopped Hooky Gold in the glass, The Hawk on the stereo.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Jun 2016)

Sorachi hop with lemongrass

I can see where they're coming from; Sorachi hops do have a lemonygrassy quality i suppose so why not actually chuck some lemongrass in.






It tastes like s Thai restaurant smells.

V. Nice


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jun 2016)

Firkin Fox (Badger, 4.6%)




A refreshing, summery take on an English bitter. Enough malt for a bready/slightly biscuity backbone, and then pleasant tangerine-y hops that linger middlingly into the aftertaste.

Not mould breaking, but very good on a hot day like this.

Mrs M says: "Very Nice."


----------



## smutchin (4 Jun 2016)

Something suitably refreshing to keep the chef well lubricated while he prepares a Thai green chicken curry...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jun 2016)

Tonight, Matthew, I am drinking....Chimay. Which probably means I shall also be having a shimmy.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Tonight, Matthew, I am drinking....Chimay. Which probably means I shall also be having a shimmy.



Just as well you're not having a ch'ti then.


----------



## User169 (5 Jun 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I don't take any notice of the bottles , cask all the way for me but I'll call back in later and find out but I'm not spaffing thirty odd quid on a bottle of beer unless you want it procuring and sending on



A few other crackers on that list - Ballast Point, Bourbon County Stout from Goose Island (gotta check the year though - the latest edition was infected) and Funky Buddha. 

well jel!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Jun 2016)

I confess it's been in the coolerator but then it's quite warm today.


----------



## User169 (5 Jun 2016)

Brewed a new one this morning. A 100% brett ale pitched with Brettanomyces claussenii - cos it was originally isolated in Britain by Dr Claussen and likely infected almost all British breweries until well into the 20thC. Online consensus says it kicks off big pineapple flavour, so I've chucked in a load of mosaic and will dry hop it with more. Hopefully I'll also get some horse blanket and sweat, but its seemingly not as funky as other Brett strains. 

Relaxing now with a Brett saison. This is just great - single hopped with Nelson Sauvin and pitched with a combo of saison yeast and Brett. I find NS a bit one dimensional sometimes, but the Bret here makes it super juicy. It tastes mainly of passion fruit, but the Brett is starting to make its presence felt - a bit like a young Orval. Mrs DP says its farmyardy which is all good too.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Jun 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I confess it's been in the coolerator but then it's quite warm today.
> 
> View attachment 130837


No wonder the mouse is cross


----------



## srw (5 Jun 2016)

I might have mentioned before that the beer shop is convenient for the church. I think I deserve a Red Squirrel Milk Stout (sweet, light at 4% and very refreshing on a warm afternoon) after an hour of wrestling with Guilmant.

They've got Snowball on. Can I resist it?


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Jun 2016)

Imagine Turkish Delight and Salt and Vinegar crisps at the same time and you'll have a reasonable approximation of Ticketybrew Rose Wheat Beer :


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Jun 2016)

srw said:


> View attachment 130855
> 
> 
> I might have mentioned before that the beer shop is convenient for the church. I think I deserve a Red Squirrel Milk Stout (sweet, light at 4% and very refreshing on a warm afternoon) after an hour of wrestling with Guilmant.
> ...







There you go grandma


----------



## srw (5 Jun 2016)

Time for some advice from the collective wisdom of the thread. I have an inch of beer left. I need to write two little bits for a Board meeting and to drive to Guildford later.

Do I have half a Snowball, a seaside snog, or do I go home?


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Jun 2016)

Have six pints and you'll have forgotten all about Guildford


----------



## srw (5 Jun 2016)

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/waen-snowball/239952/

A teensy bit stronger.


----------



## srw (5 Jun 2016)

Yum.


----------



## nickyboy (5 Jun 2016)

I did a bit of a monster hilly ride this morning so I've been to Tesco and treated myself to a 660ml Punk and cans of Vocation Brewery's Heart & Soul, Pride & Joy, Life & Death.

I will be conducting a horizontal tasting (that's the beers, not me that's horizontal) of Vocation and will report back. 4 cans for £6, excellent stuff


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Jun 2016)

I looked at my bike earlier therefore I'm going to have another beer.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Jun 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I looked at my bike earlier therefore I'm going to have another beer.


Have six pints and next time you look there'll be two


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Jun 2016)

Mad Goose, a sharper hop taste than I remember, good stuff though, see beers passim.


----------



## theclaud (5 Jun 2016)

srw said:


> View attachment 130859
> 
> 
> Yum.


Sue the Brew from Waen is the woman behind Gravity Station Swansea, a beer oasis in Swansea's lager and blue cocktail drinking quarter. Sadly it seems to have run into difficulties of some kind, and is closed for the time being. I've had snowball - I reckon Mossy is right about Guildford.


----------



## theclaud (5 Jun 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Imagine Turkish Delight and Salt and Vinegar crisps at the same time and you'll have a reasonable approximation of Ticketybrew Rose Wheat Beer :




I'm not sure whether it sounds either disgusting or sensational.


----------



## theclaud (5 Jun 2016)

DP said:


> Brewed a new one this morning. A 100% brett ale pitched with Brettanomyces claussenii - cos it was originally isolated in Britain by Dr Claussen and likely infected almost all British breweries until well into the 20thC. Online consensus says it kicks off big pineapple flavour, so I've chucked in a load of mosaic and will dry hop it with more. Hopefully I'll also get some horse blanket and sweat, but its seemingly not as funky as other Brett strains.
> 
> Relaxing now with a Brett saison. This is just great - single hopped with Nelson Sauvin and pitched with a combo of saison yeast and Brett. I find NS a bit one dimensional sometimes, but the Bret here makes it super juicy. It tastes mainly of passion fruit, but the Brett is starting to make its presence felt - a bit like a young Orval. Mrs DP says its farmyardy which is all good too.
> 
> ...



I want one of those.


----------



## User169 (5 Jun 2016)

theclaud said:


> I want one of those.



PM me your address and I'll post you one.


----------



## User169 (5 Jun 2016)

Ginie - a "gin inspired gose" - a Danish Estonian collab. Wow. Very salty, but not quite tart enough to balance that out. The juniper does indeed give a gin-esque feel, but in general i wish brewers would stop all this Gose tomfoolery. 

I


----------



## theclaud (5 Jun 2016)

DP said:


> PM me your address and I'll post you one.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Jun 2016)

DP said:


> PM me your addresses and I'll post you one each


FTFY


----------



## srw (5 Jun 2016)

theclaud said:


> Sue the Brew from Waen is the woman behind Gravity Station Swansea, a beer oasis in Swansea's lager and blue cocktail drinking quarter. Sadly it seems to have run into difficulties of some kind, and is closed for the time being. I've had snowball - I reckon Mossy is right about Guildford.


I had a moderately intelligent conversation about Snowball with a woman who might have been Sue in Gravity Station a month or two back (at least it seemed moderately intelligent to me). We agreed that I should have the cask version rather than the keg version.

Sorry it's closed, although it didn't seem to know whether it was a scuzzy dive, a place for civilised conversation or a craft-beer-focussed poncy sort of place.


----------



## theclaud (5 Jun 2016)

srw said:


> I had a moderately intelligent conversation about Snowball with a woman who might have been Sue in Gravity Station a month or two back (at least it seemed moderately intelligent to me). We agreed that I should have the cask version rather than the keg version.
> 
> Sorry it's closed, although it didn't seem to know whether it was a scuzzy dive, a place for civilised conversation or a craft-beer-focussed poncy sort of place.


What's wrong with all three at once???


----------



## srw (5 Jun 2016)

DP said:


> PM me your address and I'll post you one.


Don't believe TC when she says she lives in South Wales - that's just a pose.


----------



## theclaud (5 Jun 2016)

User13710 said:


> Tricky to insure I expect.


----------



## srw (5 Jun 2016)

User13710 said:


> Tricky to insure I expect.




Different clientele.


----------



## martint235 (5 Jun 2016)

I'm using Green Gecko as an isotonic recovery drink


----------



## Doseone (5 Jun 2016)

Had a Green King beer yesterday called Molecule of Life. It was rank. Sweet and vanillery. Beer should be neither sweet nor vanillery. Avoid.


----------



## nickyboy (5 Jun 2016)

This was the best Vocation product according to Son #2






This is the premium 6.5% IPA. It claims a."smooth malty backbone" and they're not wrong. The others were good. (particularly the 4.4% session ale) but the extra maltyness takes the edge off the bitterness. Definitely one I could drink a few of...but not too many at that strength


----------



## stephec (5 Jun 2016)

nickyboy said:


> This was the best Vocation product according to Son #2
> 
> View attachment 130926
> 
> ...


That's lovely stuff, I sat in the garden with a few this afternoon.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jun 2016)

User said:


> And this
> View attachment 131038
> 
> Also tastes of something, although I am not sure it is something I like.


I enjoyed that when I had it in Belfast, as mentioned previously in this thread. I'll drink any old shite without complaint...


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> I enjoyed that when I had it in Belfast, as mentioned previously in this thread. I'll drink any old shite without complaint...


Lol


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Jun 2016)

nickyboy said:


> This was the best Vocation product according to Son #2
> 
> View attachment 130926
> 
> ...


I've been very impressed with Them & Us (also Heart and Soul).


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jun 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Lol


How's the quiz going, Mossy? (Don't get this question wrong ) Is Posh Stu excused a tie as it's so hot? IS the quiz on a Tuesday?


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Jun 2016)

We came third

The shame


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jun 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> We came third
> 
> The shame


Mettle fatigue


----------



## stephec (8 Jun 2016)

Today's ten best in the I.

3, 5, and 6 are a yes, but when it comes to 9 I much prefer Jackhammer.


----------



## smutchin (8 Jun 2016)

I had the Axe Edge the other day. It was good but not sure I'd put it in the top ten. Definitely wouldn't put Punk in there either.

Cannonball probably would make my list though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jun 2016)

stephec said:


> Today's ten best in the I.
> 
> 3, 5, and 6 are a yes, but when it comes to 9 I much prefer Jackhammer.
> 
> View attachment 131228



I'd put Hook Norton Flagship in there a really good BC IPA, it's excellent and not too mental on the hop front. I'd also give an honourable mention to Worthington White Shield for flying the IPA flag for nearly 200 years, these days it just gets shoved aside as not being enough of an IPA when the IPA market has moved into a super-hop zone and WS has stayed where it is, not literally though as it's been moved twice in the last few years as is now nestled deep in Coors territory. Jaipur is a winner, Lagunitas is very good too. There's lots of good stuff on that list but it's more a hop competition than a list of IPAs, I rec.


----------



## User169 (8 Jun 2016)

smutchin said:


> I had the Axe Edge the other day. It was good but not sure I'd put it in the top ten. Definitely wouldn't put Punk in there either.
> 
> Cannonball probably would make my list though.



I think it's a list of stuff that is relatively easily available which is fair enough and a bit biased to the modern US idea of IPA. Surprised that Kernel isn't in the list though. 

Other than the Bell's, none are anywhere near the Ratebeer top ten, but how the hell do you get hold of Tree House, Trillium or Hill Farmstead IPAs unless you have a US trading partner who lives close by.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Jun 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I've asked for Beerthreader advice on Amsterdam and Soho recently and, thanks to you all, I got some really good tips
> 
> Next week is....Gibraltar (to attend a wedding). Cursory investigation suggests it's somewhat of a quality beer desert. Does anyone know differently?



I know it's poor form to quote one's own posts, I know....

The only reason I post the shite on here that I post is so I can get decent recommendations for places to drink in return. So get your collective fingers out, I'm on the plane this pm


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jun 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I know it's poor form to quote one's own posts, I know....
> 
> The only reason I post the shite on here that I post is so I can get decent recommendations for places to drink in return. So get your collective fingers out, I'm on the plane this pm



Not looking overly promising, there's sh.it like 1664 and that kind of cack on this list.

https://untappd.com/v/gibraltar/804593


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Jun 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Not looking overly promising, there's sh.it like 1664 and that kind of cack on this list.
> 
> https://untappd.com/v/gibraltar/804593


You're an hour's drive from Puerto Banus

No need to thank me


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jun 2016)

Further research shows that when a brewer tried to get a bar in Gibraltar to take his beer he was told 'the main clientele were sailors who just wanted to get drunk on something cheap'. You're farked.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jun 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> You're an hour's drive from Puerto Banus
> 
> No need to thank me



OK. Surely somewhere that has an arsehole in the last part of its name isn't going to be good.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Jun 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> OK. Surely somewhere that has an arsehole in the last part of its name isn't going to be good.



Yeah, B-anus, like it's not even good enough to be A-anus


----------



## nickyboy (8 Jun 2016)

Pint of Thornvridge Jaipur in Spinning Jenny T2 Manchester airport. Sounds like it might be the last good one for a while


----------



## nickyboy (8 Jun 2016)

User said:


> Are you off somewhere? You kept that quiet


Where's that unlike button....


----------



## stephec (8 Jun 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'd put Hook Norton Flagship in there a really good BC IPA, it's excellent and not too mental on the hop front. I'd also give an honourable mention to Worthington White Shield for flying the IPA flag for nearly 200 years, these days it just gets shoved aside as not being enough of an IPA when the IPA market has moved into a super-hop zone and WS has stayed where it is, not literally though as it's been moved twice in the last few years as is now nestled deep in Coors territory. Jaipur is a winner, Lagunitas is very good too. There's lots of good stuff on that list but it's more a hop competition than a list of IPAs, I rec.


White Shield, lovely, and just like Thornbridge and Oakham stuff it's in sensible sized bottles. 

I've not had it for a while so I think I'll have to quaff some this weekend.


----------



## User169 (8 Jun 2016)

DP said:


> Brewed a new one this morning. A 100% brett ale pitched with Brettanomyces claussenii - cos it was originally isolated in Britain by Dr Claussen and likely infected almost all British breweries until well into the 20thC. Online consensus says it kicks off big pineapple flavour, so I've chucked in a load of mosaic and will dry hop it with more. Hopefully I'll also get some horse blanket and sweat, but its seemingly not as funky as other Brett strains.
> ]



Kinda get the feeling I might of wasted a decent load of mosaic. I'ts finally started fermenting, but smells like a wet dog and there's nowhere near the hop presence I was hoping for. Ho hum.


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Jun 2016)

DP said:


> Kinda get the feeling I might of wasted a decent load of mosaic. I'ts finally started fermenting, but smells like a wet dog and there's nowhere near the hop presence I was hoping for. Ho hum.


You've made Chardonnay


----------



## theclaud (9 Jun 2016)

After an evening on the beach with some bottles from M&S, I decided to call in to the Alehouse for lasties...


----------



## hopless500 (9 Jun 2016)

Died and gone to heaven. Pimeyden Morsian in BrewDog in Turku. A cross between Mackesons and Old Peculier (before they sold out and ruined it).

Forgot the photo... it's quite strong


----------



## User169 (9 Jun 2016)

Outta Oklahoma! Funky Gold Simcoe a dry hopped sour ale.

Slightly tart, a bit funky, quite vinous and totes delish.

These people are so good. Not had a duff brew from them yet.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Jun 2016)

In an otherwise beery desert Morrisons supermarket came up trumps


----------



## gavgav (10 Jun 2016)

Some Mws Pws from Snowdonia for me. Getting all set for the first match in a month in front of the TV watching football


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2016)




----------



## srw (10 Jun 2016)

Democracy and beer. What could be a better combination?

[edit]
The beer will calm a rampaging minotaur. The envelope is a small contribution to rescuing Europa from the bull of Brexit.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2016)




----------



## srw (10 Jun 2016)

Here's all of what I bought. Since the shop/bar was chocka and there was nothing especially interesting on tap I decided not to have a sharpener out. I don't know that getting through all of this lot today is entirely recommended.


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Jun 2016)

srw said:


> Here's all of what I bought. Since the shop/bar was chocka and there was nothing especially interesting on tap I decided not to have a sharpener out. I don't know that getting through all of this lot today is entirely recommended.
> 
> View attachment 131513


Salty kiss...

... At least you have something to clean the worktop with


----------



## Aperitif (10 Jun 2016)

nickyboy said:


> In an otherwise beery desert Morrisons supermarket came up trumps
> 
> View attachment 131488


Nice photo.


----------



## srw (10 Jun 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Salty kiss...
> 
> ... At least you have something to clean the worktop with


Oh dear. Is it that bad? Should I have the extra strong mild first?


----------



## Aperitif (10 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 131512


Steady! You're Audaxing this weekend, brother.


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Jun 2016)

srw said:


> Oh dear. Is it that bad? Should I have the extra strong mild first?


YMMV


----------



## Aperitif (10 Jun 2016)

I have been to Lords, ladies and gentlemen.
It was such a heavy day, it might more appropriately be called lourds.
It is a sweaty kick-off to the Euro footy, so I raise a glass to a) Ian, who had already 'gobbled' and b) to say that this 'Gold' is a refreshing glug - 4.5%ABV with a good, refreshing grapefruity finish. (Probably needed after a couple of Pouilly Fumé and Vosne Romanée with scotch eggs and samosas.)
'Gold' is available chez Aldi for just over a 1/2 Mossirlami per 500ml. Bargain.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Jun 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Mrs R is in Zurich with friends. This is what is on offer
> 
> View attachment 131515
> 
> ...


Ballast is not hard core. Still, it has a gritty integrity unsurpassed in modern times.


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Jun 2016)

Aperitif said:


> I have been to Lords, ladies and gentlemen.
> It was such a heavy day, it might more appropriately be called lourdes.
> It is a sweaty kick-off to the Euro footy, so I raise a glass to a) Ian, who had already 'gobbled' and b) to say that this 'Gold' is a refreshing glug - 4.5%ABV with a good, refreshing grapefruity finish. (Probably needed after a couole of Pouilly Fumé and Vosne Romanée with scotch eggs and samosas.
> 'Gold' is available chez Aldi for just over a 1/2 Mossirlami per 500ml. Bargain.
> ...


Mossirlami!!

I LOL'd


----------



## Aperitif (10 Jun 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Mossirlami!!
> 
> I LOL'd


1 Mossirlami = £2.39 - simples.


----------



## srw (10 Jun 2016)

I am having the extra strong mild first, because I thought it would go better with a steak-and-kidney pudding.
http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/buxton--oedipus--oproer-ring-your-mother-1832-xxxx-mild/319458/






It's a mild. It's brewed to an 1832 recipe but it's "extra hopped". It's a reddish brown colour. It's 9.5%. It's a collaboration between the Buxton, Oedipus and Oproer breweries.

It's farking amazing. I can't even begin to unpack it, but I like it.

I can't decide whether Oedipus should have fed it to the Sphinx or drunk some himself before going to the crossroads. So here's a burst of Stravinsky in Japanese and Latin to confuse even more.


----------



## User169 (10 Jun 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Mrs R is in Zurich with friends. This is what is on offer
> 
> View attachment 131515
> 
> ...



Very desirable beers, esp the Sculpin. The guys that founded that brewery sold out last year for a cool billion.


----------



## srw (10 Jun 2016)

Aperitif said:


> I have been to Lords, ladies and gentlemen.
> It was such a heavy day, it might more appropriately be called lourdes.
> It is a sweaty kick-off to the Euro footy, so I raise a glass to a) Ian, who had already 'gobbled' and b) to say that this 'Gold' is a refreshing glug - 4.5%ABV with a good, refreshing grapefruity finish. (Probably needed after a couole of Pouilly Fumé and Vosne Romanée with scotch eggs and samosas.
> 'Gold' is available chez Aldi for just over a 1/2 Mossirlami per 500ml. Bargain.
> ...


Did you try texting 020 3322 4252?

"Hello. My name is srw. I'm from Buckinghamshire. I need help. My issue is that I can't decide whether to open the next bottle of beer yet."


----------



## User169 (10 Jun 2016)

Daughter of the rhino stunner. An 11% saison imperiale. Do not drink near to naked flames.


----------



## stephec (10 Jun 2016)

The delights for tonight.

A bit of Elvis for Mrs Stephec, and she's got her eye on my Jackhammer as well.


----------



## theclaud (10 Jun 2016)

I've been saving this, but I'm not sure what for.


----------



## srw (10 Jun 2016)

srw said:


> Did you try texting 020 3322 4252?
> 
> "Hello. My name is srw. I'm from Buckinghamshire. I need help. My issue is that I can't decide whether to open the next bottle of beer yet."


Too slow, Lords - I did.



I'm allergic to beer in tins, but this isn't actually at all bad. I'm not sure why it's Gooseberry Gose (whatever Gose is - fancy schmancy foreign beer probably) when it actually contains more Sea Buckthorn than Gooseberry. I don't know what Sea Buckthorn tastes like, but the goosegogs are definitely evident. As is the salt. 

Presumably the one pant on the tin is what you're supposed to end up wearing after having the eponymous seaside snog.

Possibly one to take on Poseidon's chariot.


----------



## srw (10 Jun 2016)

theclaud said:


> I've been saving this, but I'm not sure what for.
> View attachment 131523


Some gin and a slice of lime?


----------



## srw (10 Jun 2016)

http://www.mondobrewingcompany.com/beer/steamy-wonder/

I can't be bothered to think of a mythical reference. It's nice, even if it could have been chilled for another half hour. It goes well with Mozart-Suessmayer on the radio, despite the terrible pun in its name. I don't know why it's _steam _lager. More marketing bollocks I suspect.


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Jun 2016)

theclaud said:


> I've been saving this, but I'm not sure what for.
> View attachment 131523


Pixies concert?


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Jun 2016)

theclaud said:


> I've been saving this, but I'm not sure what for.
> View attachment 131523


Drinking?...Cheers!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Jun 2016)

Scabridge Tzara koln style beer. Nice, can't say how authentic it is because whenever I'd finished drinking the stuff when I was there I was too pissed to remember what it was like.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Jun 2016)

M&S yumtusness provided by Arbor.


----------



## srw (11 Jun 2016)

Burning sky Saison l'Hiver, since le Printemps seems to be trying to revert.

Mr Squirrel is coming home with me for later.


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Jun 2016)

A glass of lager is a rare treat for me, mostly because any more than a glass - or two - wrecks my ageing constitution for the next day.

My planned treat was to have this while listening to the football.

Question is, what is it?

I had hoped it's lager, it was on a discount offer with the other bottled lagers on the supermarket shelf.

But a glance at the checkout bill shows 'cider offer'.

Have I bought cider or lager?


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Jun 2016)

User said:


> That is larger



That's a relief.

Time was I'd have necked it even if it was cider and then had some lager.

But when you are only on a one bottle ration, there's no room for error.


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Jun 2016)

Let's hope so.

I am postponing the moment until the second half of the football to allow the bottle to cool a bit.

Should be about to my taste of cold but not super chilled by then.

The glass is in the fridge as well.


----------



## theclaud (11 Jun 2016)

theclaud said:


> I've been saving this, but I'm not sure what for.
> View attachment 131523



Sea view? Check.
Mahoosive telly? Check.
Gigantic IPA? Check.
Jeremy Corbyn knitted doll? Check.


----------



## stephec (11 Jun 2016)

theclaud said:


> Sea view? Check.
> Mahoosive telly? Check.
> Gigantic IPA? Check.
> Jeremy Corbyn knitted doll? Check.
> ...


Why have you got a Corben doll, and why doesn't he want you to watch the football?


----------



## theclaud (11 Jun 2016)

He's not mine. He belongs to Doris. This is Doris.


----------



## stephec (11 Jun 2016)

theclaud said:


> He's not mine. He belongs to Doris. This is Doris.
> View attachment 131646


I love cats, we had a rescue cat for about three days until we found out that my little girl was allergic to it.

Doris doesn't look very happy with Jeremy's antics either.


----------



## theclaud (11 Jun 2016)

User said:


> Doris looks exactly as pissed off as last time.


She only has one expression. Further photos are unnecessary.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Jun 2016)

Strewth, useless raggedy looking old fur bag, and as for the cat...


----------



## srw (11 Jun 2016)

stephec said:


> Why have you got a Corben doll, and why doesn't he want you to watch the football?


The football is an integral part of the old politics, symbolising the repression of the proletariat by the interests of capital. It drugs them into pouring their energy into tribal antagonism rather than into working for their own emancipation and enlightenment. An international match in particular pits the workers of England and Wales and Scotland and Northern Ireland and the Isle of Man against the workers of Russia when in fact both are subject to the same international capitalist conspiracy and need to unite and rise up for emancipation.

I'm watching the cricket highlights and will then watch last night's _Last Leg_. Mr Squirrel was an extremely satisfying malty Best Bitter.


----------



## srw (11 Jun 2016)

theclaud said:


> She only has one expression. Further photos are unnecessary.


All cats only have one expression. For most of them it's smug self-satisfaction as they luxuriate in taking their owners for a ride.


----------



## Crackle (11 Jun 2016)

theclaud said:


> He's not mine. He belongs to Doris. This is Doris.
> View attachment 131646


Have you been playing jazz records to that cat?


----------



## theclaud (11 Jun 2016)

Crackle said:


> Have you been playing jazz records to that cat?


There's not much jazz in this gaff. She seemed unimpressed by Public Enemy's Bring the Noise, though.


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Jun 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> A glass of lager is a rare treat for me, mostly because any more than a glass - or two - wrecks my ageing constitution for the next day.
> 
> My planned treat was to have this while listening to the football.
> 
> ...



Phew, it's lager.

Bit underwhelming taste-wise, lacking in flavour, reminds me of the likes of Skol or Carling Black Label rather than the premium bottled lagers which I like such as Budvar, Peroni, Moretti, etc.


----------



## stephec (12 Jun 2016)

A crime against beer has been committed, last night this was how I left them in the fridge.







This morning I find the Bengal Lancer on it's side on a shelf, moved to make way for a bottle of water.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jun 2016)

Crackle said:


> Have you been playing jazz records to that cat?



It'd have to be this one, ace Jim Flora artwork, disappointing platter.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jun 2016)

A light beer before the afternoon's endeavours...


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Jun 2016)

Yesterday I had some of these





But I also had some of these:






So today there is no way to say how any of them tasted


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jun 2016)

Mossy pays more than £3 a pint alert!!!!


----------



## User169 (12 Jun 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Mossy pays more than £3 a pint alert!!!!


----------



## srw (12 Jun 2016)

stephec said:


> A crime against beer has been committed, last night this was how I left them in the fridge.
> 
> View attachment 131697
> 
> ...


You're right. Leaving those two in the fridge overnight was a real crime.


----------



## stephec (12 Jun 2016)

srw said:


> You're right. Leaving those two in the fridge overnight was a real crime.


I had some stuff from Lidl, quite hippy and a little bit citrusy.

Can't remember the name but it had a black and green label, 5% and excellent value at £1.25 for a 500ml bottle.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Jun 2016)

Bad news from Magicrock 

The manager of the local hippety hipster bottle store and drinking parlour informs me there will be no more cans of Grapefruit Highwire until NEXT YEAR so if you have access to a supply now's the time to get a year's worth.


----------



## User169 (12 Jun 2016)

Outta Carlsbad, California. Nice easy going amber. 







Saw this on the way to the pub


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Jun 2016)

DP said:


> Saw this on the way to the pub
> 
> View attachment 131725


Safety first.

Mrs M and I were in Sandbach yesterday, so we stopped in at the Beer Emporium. While choosing Fathers' Day presents, we had a half each. 

Mine was Weetwood ales' Southern Cross, a "New Zealand Style Pale" apparently, nicely hoppy and refreshing on a warm day, and at a sessionable abv of 3.6%

Mrs M had Merlin brewery's Dark Magic (a 4.8% mild) - it was very nice.

I've said it before, but if you're ever over that way, do pop in - they charge bottle prices for the beer on draught, so our two halves cost £2.80 all in.

In terms of off sales, they seem to have gone quite pale and gold heavy for the Summer, but there was still a good selection of best bitters and stouts from what I saw. They also have Kernel and Cloudwater now, I noticed.

Anyway, the main event was a repeat, thanks to the beer randomiser;




See previous review, if you like.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Jun 2016)

This is very nice.

Veritable fruit basket, maybe grapey or Vimmy-y, with a malt too. Cascade dry hopped.

Also in shot , Camra propaganda in beer mat form:






Yes, I do like this beer !


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jun 2016)

Who has the job of sawing all the 1p's into five pieces?


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Jun 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> This is very nice.
> 
> Veritable fruit basket, maybe grapey or Vimmy-y, with a malt too. Cascade dry hopped.
> 
> ...


Don't be silly

It just means you have to drink five at a time so that you can pay your duty in round numbers


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jun 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Don't be silly
> 
> It just means you have to drink five at a time so that you can pay your duty in round numbers



Mossy quotes himself again rather than the person he's answering alert!!!


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Jun 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Don't be silly
> 
> It just means you have to drink five at a time so that you can pay your duty in round numbers


Clearly some kinda bug


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jun 2016)

lolz


----------



## Aperitif (12 Jun 2016)

The weekend work endeth. I just took delivery of 24 tremensdous white bottles. Pink elephants, white bottles... at the moment. A full, rounded taste - reminiscent of an elephant's derrière.


----------



## User169 (13 Jun 2016)

MBEs for the BrewDoggies.

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-36500470


----------



## rich p (13 Jun 2016)

Nogne Saison - this is a proper saisonny beer with just the right amount of complexity and subtlety.
Perfectly in focus as per....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> Nogne Saison - this is a proper saisonny beer with just the right amount of complexity and subtlety.
> Perfectly in focus as per....
> 
> View attachment 131800



Is that a tiny leprechaun?


----------



## Aperitif (13 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> Nogne Saison - this is a proper saisonny beer with just the right amount of complexity and subtlety.
> Perfectly in focus as per....
> 
> View attachment 131800


Is there a hole in the roof?


----------



## rich p (13 Jun 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Is there a hole in the roof?


It's pail ale...


----------



## Aperitif (14 Jun 2016)

User said:


> To be precise, Greene King IPA.


Lea King I can go with, but Greene King?  (yellow emoticon to indicate perplexedness etc) For the first time never, I'm baffled (but not exhausted).


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Jun 2016)

It's National Beer Day, apparently, so Mrs M and I shared one of these;





It really is very nice.

(Previous Review).


----------



## stephec (15 Jun 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> It's National Beer Day, apparently, so Mrs M and I shared one of these;
> View attachment 132001
> 
> It really is very nice.
> ...


And you must be really nice as well sharing that, even if it was with Mrs JM.


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Jun 2016)

Wojtek (Beartown, 5.6% abv)




Note the nice cap artwork, which would doubtless have been marmers approved back in his, er, eccentric phase.

Anyway, a bit of a hop bomb this - piney and resinous to start, with some bready, yeasty flavour, and grapefruit citrus to finish. I liked this one.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## rich p (16 Jun 2016)

Apparently it's a bit like Elvis juice.
Whatever, it's bloody lovely


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Jun 2016)

A trip to Waitrose, for I am back in da'sham, I am kitted out with Shepherd Neame Double Stout. And well on the way to 'merry'.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> Apparently it's a bit like Elvis juice.
> Whatever, it's bloody lovely
> 
> View attachment 132079


Like X10

Get it while you can


----------



## stephec (16 Jun 2016)

Wetherspoons tonight.

As I approached the bar I spied a pump clip proclaiming 4.8% and just like an American IPA, it was that bland though I can't even remember it's name.

A few pints of Yeastie Boys came to my rescue though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jun 2016)

I plan on visiting Tempest Brewery tomorrow and buy a selection of beers, I drive past them all the time and have never popped in.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Jun 2016)

stephec said:


> Wetherspoons tonight.
> 
> As I approached the bar I spied a pump clip proclaiming 4.8% and just like an American IPA, it was that bland though I can't even remember it's name.
> 
> A few pints of Yeastie Boys came to my rescue though.


I had that Yeastie Boys in my local (a Spoons) and I didn't like it. It tasted strong, like DP's spirit nose, but malty and sweet as well.

That's why beer's ace! Handful of ingredients yet a million flavour combinations.


----------



## srw (17 Jun 2016)

A new beer shop is about to open in Guildford. So I need to develop my self-discipline.

It's called "Inn at Home", and they've already got a shop in Newbury. The people behind it seem to come from running shops - TK Maxx, HMV, Virgin records. Well known highly successful and upmarket shops all of them....


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Jun 2016)

Bath Ales Golden Hare-a nice light session beer (Bommen and Granaten on its way for the finale of GOT Season 5).


----------



## User169 (17 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> Apparently it's a bit like Elvis juice.
> Whatever, it's bloody lovely
> 
> View attachment 132079



I reckon it's better than Elvis Juice.


----------



## User169 (17 Jun 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> Bath Ales Golden Hare-a nice light session beer (Bommen and Granaten on its way for the finale of GOT Season 5).



Bommen en Granaten is one of my faves. Quite strong mind!


----------



## User169 (17 Jun 2016)

Hop Bomb!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jun 2016)

Sayze...


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2016)

DP said:


> Hop Bomb!
> 
> View attachment 132174


Love that one.
BBno. Session IPA. Nice enough and you can't really expect a slap round the bonce every time, can you?


----------



## User169 (17 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> Love that one.
> BBno. Session IPA. Nice enough and you can't really expect a slap round the bonce every time, can you?
> 
> View attachment 132183



I read that first as "senior IPA" lol!


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2016)

DP said:


> I read that first as "senior IPA" lol!


At least you didn't say, senior OAP...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jun 2016)

Beatrix


----------



## Dayvo (17 Jun 2016)

For a beer lover, it's not often I post on here. Norwegian beer is cold, strong, expensive shite.

But last weekend I was in Sweden and bought a couple of cans of this:






Not too bad, for a beer from USA.


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2016)

Dayvo said:


> For a beer lover, it's not often I post on here. Norwegian beer is cold, strong, expensive shite.
> 
> But last weekend I was in Sweden and bought a couple of cans of this:
> 
> ...


And they named it after Rocky, fat and tired...


----------



## Dayvo (17 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> And they named it after Rocky, fat and tired...



No, that was the 'Spare.'


----------



## smutchin (17 Jun 2016)

Beers in the wild...






Brussels Beer Project I Like It Bitter (Imperial IPA, 8.1%)
Mikkeller SpontanDryHop Mosaic (Dry-hopped sour, 5.5%)
To Øl Dangerously Close To Stupid (Imperial IPA, 9.5%)
Dieu du Ciel Moralité (IPA, 7%)
Dieu du Ciel Disco Soleil (IPA flavoured with kumquats, 6.5%)
Magic Rock Cannonball (IPA, 7.4%)

Planning to start with the Mikkeller, then move on the BBP. Might be a good idea to stop there since I've got to get up early tomorrow to go bicycling, but we'll see...


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Jun 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Beatrix
> 
> View attachment 132185


Careful now.


----------



## smutchin (17 Jun 2016)

Blimey, this is a bit good. My parents visited Normandy recently and brought me back some of the local _cidre brut_. This is somewhat reminiscent of that - very farmyardy, lots of tart apple and gooseberry flavours, but with a bitter lime and pine resin kick. More 'dry' than 'sour', I'd say. I love it. I wish I'd bought a few more.


----------



## stephec (17 Jun 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I had that Yeastie Boys in my local (a Spoons) and I didn't like it. It tasted strong, like DP's spirit nose, but malty and sweet as well.
> 
> That's why beer's ace! Handful of ingredients yet a million flavour combinations.


That was the first time I've had it on draught, bottles are even better.

Tonight's entertainment is proved by some Jackhammers and Jaipurs.


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Jun 2016)

You can


rich p said:


> Love that one.
> BBno. Session IPA. Nice enough and you can't really expect a slap round the bonce every time, can you?
> 
> View attachment 132183


You can


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Jun 2016)

smutchin said:


> View attachment 132201
> 
> 
> Blimey, this is a bit good. My parents visited Normandy recently and brought me back some of the local _cidre brut_. This is somewhat reminiscent of that - very farmyardy, lots of tart apple and gooseberry flavours, but with a bitter lime and pine resin kick. More 'dry' than 'sour', I'd say. I love it. I wish I'd bought a few more.


Errrm

Remind me.. 

... Cider thread? Where?

(I imagine it's lush)


----------



## smutchin (17 Jun 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Remind me..
> ... Cider thread? Where?



I thought about posting here when I cracked open the cider the other day but thought better of it. This stuff is actually beer, it just tastes a bit like cider!


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> You can
> 
> You can


It was a metaphorical slap, you realise...


----------



## User482 (17 Jun 2016)

Pre ride sharpener at Paddington. Pleasant but unmemorable, and the low alcohol is quite obvious.


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2016)

Bit dry in here tonight, innit?
I had a 660ml Punkdog to warm me up and an Arbor Red ale, the Basta Rosse.
Bloody lovely, nicely hopped beer. Cascade, Mosaic and Galaxy


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> I plan on visiting Tempest Brewery tomorrow and buy a selection of beers, I drive past them all the time and have never popped in.


That didn't quite go to plan, I ended up scooping beer in the pub and just seemed to stay there for a very long time; today has mostly been lost.


----------



## srw (18 Jun 2016)

I had a pint of draught Mr Squirrel from the Red Squirrel brewery earlier - their basic but very good bitter. Since then I've been drinking wine.


----------



## nickyboy (18 Jun 2016)

La Revolution de Cuba, Manchester






Camden Pale Ale. Not bad at all


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Jun 2016)

A repeat (no picture, sorry) for Mrs M and I, Badger Brewery's "Wild Wader". Very nice.

Previous Review.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Jun 2016)

This is called Mosaic Pale. Keg beer that in a blind taste test I would probably guess to be lager.






Cold and fizzy but the best of a bad lot on our new "sports bar" with a maaahoooosif telly for the grand Prix


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Jun 2016)

User said:


> Is that the Adnams Mosaic that gives an initial cats' piss hit on the nose?


Yeah, I should have mentioned the factory, errm, I mean brewery, that made it. It is Adnam's.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Jun 2016)

On my infrequent forays away from the traditional cask, in the absence of the alcopop also known as High Wire Grapefruit, I like the odd one of these






Shindigger West coast Pale.

Small bubbles give it a lovely mouth feel along with its citrus sweet'n'sour thing 

Nice


----------



## smutchin (19 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> Bit dry in here tonight, innit?



I was drinking, just CBA to take pictures/check in here.

I can report, however, that Dieu du Ciel Disco Soleil is bloody lovely. I must admit to raising an eyebrow and looking askance at the young man in the Bottle Shop when he suggested I should try a beer with kumquats in it, but by Jove, it works - the kumquats give it a lovely tang of bitter marmalade. And there's a pretty damn good and strong IPA underlying it.

Feeling in a jolly mood tonight because I've just booked a romantic trip to Prague in a couple of weeks. I haven't yet revealed to my wife that we'll be spending most of our time there sampling the local _remeslo pivo_.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Jun 2016)

smutchin said:


> Feeling in a jolly mood tonight because I've just booked a romantic trip to Prague in a couple of weeks. I haven't yet revealed to my wife that we'll be spending most of our time there sampling the local _remeslo pivo_.



She knows.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jun 2016)

It's time to close the thread, kumquats.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> It's time to close the thread, kumquats.



Is kumquats a swear filter word?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is kumquats a swear filter word?


I thought they were a South American marsupial


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Jun 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is kumquats a swear filter word?





Marmion said:


> I thought they were a South American marsupial


----------



## User169 (20 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> It's time to close the thread, kumquats.



Mentioned by DP, 6 May 2016!


----------



## User169 (20 Jun 2016)

Vic Secret, outta Austrlia. 

Something of a gag I believe: there is a similarly monikered fancy pants emporium.

Lots of piney bitterness, not very aromatic and not as sweet as most Nogne beers.


----------



## User169 (20 Jun 2016)

Nogne's saison. Decent enough, but a wee bit vanilla. I like my saisons a bit more down and dirty.


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2016)

Brewdog Ace of Chinook. New to me and it gets a good rating but I may have missed it's charm by talking too much whilst glugging. I need to give it another go before I pass my hunble judgment.


----------



## srw (20 Jun 2016)

User said:


> I got these
> View attachment 132505
> 
> for fathers' day. As you can see, for the benefit of the anal, I have arranged them in order of strength but what order in which to drink them? I can't see ginger then stout doing the light ale any favours.


That's a week's worth. Select one bottle per evening depending on what's for tea.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Jun 2016)

Saturday's beer of choice.

Gave me dreadful heartburn.


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2016)

User said:


> First up cod.


You have tea in Croydon?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Jun 2016)

Tonight, to numb the pain of the wendyball, and the prospect of back to cph in the morn, Shepherd Neame Double Stout.


----------



## srw (20 Jun 2016)

Minibar Lager and minibar NikNaks. The supper of the discerning international traveller.


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2016)

Burning Sky Printemps - lush. Right up DP's straat for a hay field saison


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> Burning Sky Printemps - lush. Right up DP's straat for a hay field saison
> 
> View attachment 132546


A little remote


----------



## Gez73 (21 Jun 2016)

Nice but quite strong! Love the label too. First run packaged this morning. Gez


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Jun 2016)

DP said:


> Nogne's saison. Decent enough, but a wee bit vanilla. I like my saisons a bit more down and dirty.
> 
> View attachment 132525


Burning Sky and Wild Beer Company do some good ones. Also drinking Carmen's Sutra from the Snowdonia Brewery-a nice fully rounded amber ale...good Carmen man!


----------



## User169 (21 Jun 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> Burning Sky and Wild Beer Company do some good ones.



Probably my two favourite English brewers at the moment!


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Jun 2016)

High Peak Chinook. Unfined&Unfiltered is newspeak for cloudy.






It's typically Chinooky piney. A bit like toilet duck.

Not keen but there's also a chocolate porter to try and a couple of others.

It's quiz night.


----------



## User169 (21 Jun 2016)

Dank and Sticky! Pretty good description. Really good stuff.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jun 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 132603
> 
> 
> High Peak Chinook. Unfined&Unfiltered is newspeak for cloudy.
> ...








The Three Mossqueteers darting in...


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2016)

DP said:


> Dank and Sticky! Pretty good description. Really good stuff.
> 
> View attachment 132620


This sort of thing all started when street talk decided that sick was good, and baaad was even better


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2016)

Anchor summer wheat beer from the US - shudda stayed there too


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> Anchor summer wheat beer from the US - shudda stayed there too
> View attachment 132622


I have family in Seattle and they sent over a selection of this brewerys offerings for Xmas to my Dad.

Most ended up in the English Channel. I didn't even bother trying it thankfully.


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have family in Seattle and they sent over a selection of this brewerys offerings for Xmas to my Dad.
> 
> Most ended up in the English Channel. I didn't even bother trying it thankfully.


Your Dad peed off the end of Deal pier!!!!!!!!


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Jun 2016)

Aperitif said:


> The Three Mossqueteers darting in...


Vic is our taxi driver; listened to pop music all his working life. Good for the old skool. He likes footy too.

Posh Stu is booky and likes classical stuff and PG Woodlouse, that kind of thing.

Toby likes weird stuff, used to work in a record shop. Likes vinyls (that means records). And art.

Lou watches TV a bit. And reads gossip rags.

Me? Down with the kids innit. And science. I got an ology.

No idea where the Grauniad got my picture.


----------



## stephec (21 Jun 2016)

DP said:


> Dank and Sticky! Pretty good description. Really good stuff.
> 
> View attachment 132620


Is that 8.5% in a pint bottle? Class!


----------



## srw (21 Jun 2016)

stephec said:


> Is that 8.5% in a pint bottle? Class!


Lightweight by dp's standards.

I have been drinking generic Weiss bier and lager something Helles with my German-style curry. "A bit spicy" said my colleagues of the barely-there Chicken (not tikka) massala. I've now retreated to my overpriced hotel for a gin and bitter lemon, for some flavour.


----------



## srw (21 Jun 2016)

Oh - any recommendations in Munich for a beer beyond the Weiss - Dunkel - Helles triopoly?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jun 2016)

Just go for quantity, it'll all come good. Maybe.


----------



## stephec (21 Jun 2016)

srw said:


> Oh - any recommendations in Munich for a beer beyond the Weiss - Dunkel - Helles triopoly?


I like Krombacher on draught over there, you can shoe horn stacks of it down your neck without getting a hangover, and it tastes good.


----------



## martint235 (22 Jun 2016)

Went out with some of the guys from work on Monday night. Pub didn't have a great deal of choice so I went for Whitstable Bay pale ale which tastes ok. Everyone else seemed to go on San Miguel. It was only after about 8 pints when everyone was looking a bit iffy that I checked the ABV on WBPA, 3.9%!!! No wonder I was the only healthy one.


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Jun 2016)

DP said:


> Probably my two favourite English brewers at the moment!


Likewise....the guys at Fyne Ales wid be fair scunnered if ah said they wis Unglish....


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Jun 2016)

User said:


> View attachment 132697
> 
> Rhubarb


Are you sure? maybe it's a phone auto-correct but the label says "Rooibos" which is that peculiar African pretend tea.


----------



## rich p (22 Jun 2016)

User said:


> I think the auto-correct error is at their end. The flavour was definitely rhubarb


I assumed you were making a witty pun!
_A collaboration brew with our friends at Lervig in Norway, this saison uses rooibos tea, lemon zest and Wai-Iti hops. The tea brings clean, aromatic berry notes, while the lemon zest makes a delicate, fruity bitter finish. A real ice-tea cooler of a saison._


----------



## User169 (22 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> I assumed you were making a witty pun!
> _A collaboration brew with our friends at Lervig in Norway, this saison uses rooibos tea, lemon zest and Wai-Iti hops. The tea brings clean, aromatic berry notes, while the lemon zest makes a delicate, fruity bitter finish. A real ice-tea cooler of a saison._



Sounds rather good!


----------



## rich p (22 Jun 2016)

DP said:


> Sounds rather good!


Indeed it does. My offie has had a few BBNo brews in recently but not that one.


----------



## User169 (22 Jun 2016)

Burning Sky in da house!


----------



## User169 (22 Jun 2016)

Mummy! A 16% collab between Nogne, Mikkeller and BrewDog.


----------



## theclaud (23 Jun 2016)

DP said:


> Mummy! A 16% collab between Nogne, Mikkeller and BrewDog.
> 
> View attachment 132737


----------



## rich p (23 Jun 2016)

DP said:


> Mummy! A 16% collab between Nogne, Mikkeller and BrewDog.
> 
> View attachment 132737


Good Lord!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jun 2016)

Nice ménage a trois; Nog, Mikk 'n' Brew Dog.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jun 2016)

DP said:


> Mummy! A 16% collab between Nogne, Mikkeller and BrewDog.
> 
> View attachment 132737


Was it yumtus?
Were any kumquats harmed?


----------



## rich p (23 Jun 2016)

I had a 'few' pints of Franklin Ales' Mama knows Best - geddit?
Brewed in Bexhill, where the old people live..........
A malty, tangy mosaic-hopped amber draught bitter. A proper traditional style session beer. Must have been good as I woke up in the armchair at 2.30am.


----------



## Gez73 (23 Jun 2016)

Well it tickled me, anything to brighten up a Thursday morning!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jun 2016)

Gez73 said:


> Well it tickled me, anything to brighten up a Thursday morning!
> View attachment 132770



That one of those micro-breweries?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Jun 2016)

Warpigs Black IPA.

Not an IPA but it is black. And 11.5%


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Jun 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 132788
> War pigs Black IPA.
> 
> Not an IPA but it is black. And 11.5%


When I am supreme leader of the universe the term black IPA will be banned on pain of temperance along with "unfiltered, unfined" beer.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Jun 2016)

Warpigs Big Black Bicycle. IPA.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jun 2016)

Black IPA is delish.


----------



## smutchin (23 Jun 2016)

Meantime London Pale Ale. No picture - use your imagination (clue: it looks a bit like beer)

Chosen mainly because it's what they had in Costco - we went there on a mission to stock up the bar for the boy's 18th this weekend. The selection is Meantime LPA, Doom Bar and Sam Adams L*ger. I thought I'd better test one of the LPAs. It's better than I was expecting.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Black IPA is delish.


For the record it is Black ip-pah here.

If you order Black Eye-pea-ay they have not a clue wot you iz onnorbout


----------



## User169 (24 Jun 2016)

bloody hell, I need a beer.


----------



## srw (24 Jun 2016)

DP said:


> bloody hell, I need a beer.


Plenty of Espresso stouts available. Sadly I've got to stay with-it.


----------



## subaqua (24 Jun 2016)

User said:


> Never mind espresso stouts, espresso Martinis for breakfast appears to be the way forward



not Gin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jun 2016)

A well-timed visit to Tempest Brewery this afternoon, just after they had finished bottling a new beer due to be released on Monday. So I grabbed myself the first 2 bottles sold to the public a few days early


----------



## rich p (24 Jun 2016)

I had a ride along the prom, prom, prom, tiddley om pom pom...
And had a post-referendum pint of Sussex IPA on the beach at Worthing.
Just above average beer, but a pleasant way to forget Farage and his pals.


----------



## User482 (24 Jun 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 132789
> Warpigs Big Black Bicycle. IPA.


Never mind that - why didn't you tell us you're friends with Richard E Grant?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jun 2016)

User482 said:


> Never mind that - why didn't you tell us you're friends with Richard E Grant?


His cousin from Norn Iron.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jun 2016)

User said:


> Apologies for putting this in the beer thread but extreme circumstances prevail


I am in much reduced circumstances. Flight home delayed, and the lounge only has Carlsberg yellow pish water.

But it is free.

Once I get a gate I will seek out a Seven11 and Brown Ale.


----------



## gavgav (24 Jun 2016)

Currently drinking Cumberland Ale with this view at Edgbaston. Bliss


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jun 2016)

Tempest Bomber IPA, 6.8%. "This beer has been respected since day one" according to the label; I am drinking it very respectfully, honest. Please note proper cappage, proper glassage and proper pourage.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jun 2016)

A grown-up snakebite and black, I am sure @Sittingduck would approve


----------



## stephec (24 Jun 2016)

Has anyone tried this before?

Went into Tesco earlier and came across it.

As I've had a bad stomach for the past few days Mrs Stephec says no, but I've been ok eating a slice of bread today so I reckon it will be a good test.


----------



## Crackle (24 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Tempest Bomber IPA, 6.8%. "This beer has been respected since day one" according to the label; I am drinking it very respectfully, honest. Please note proper cappage, proper glassage and *proper pourage*.


Suspiciously big frothy head.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jun 2016)

Crackle said:


> Suspiciously big frothy head.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Jun 2016)

Went to the rather poncy Alchemist in Manchester. Only one decent beer available






Liberty Ale. I have to say, rather good. It was served too cold but as it warmed under the patio heater there were some lovely orangey notes. But at the same time balanced by the alcoholic bitterness. I'd drink again but not at the prices they charge there


----------



## shouldbeinbed (24 Jun 2016)

I forget if I've mentioned this atuff before 






Quite light and slightly floral, a palatable easy drinker.


----------



## stephec (25 Jun 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I forget if I've mentioned this atuff before
> 
> View attachment 132893
> 
> ...


Last time I was in Booths at Salford Quays that was eight bottles for £8.00.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (25 Jun 2016)

stephec said:


> Last time I was in Booths at Salford Quays that was eight bottles for £8.00.


Yes I'm worried they're stopping it, dirt cheap in Tesco and reduced in Sainsburys too. I should srockpile it.


----------



## Aperitif (25 Jun 2016)

I have been on the wagonihai for a few days and was pleasantly rewarded with some cool, dark beer last night - bit like a black IPA. Nice food, but a couple more bottles + a glass would have been perfect. Hi ho, hi ho... 



Going to try and investigate beer in depth later today, if I can get to a sports bar for the Aus v England XV match...


----------



## rich p (25 Jun 2016)

Aperitif said:


> I have been on the wagonihai for a few days and was pleasantly rewarded with some cool, dark beer last night - bit like a black IPA. Nice food, but a couple more bottles + a glass would have been perfect. Hi ho, hi ho...
> View attachment 132902
> Going to try and investigate beer in depth later today, if I can get to a sports bar for the Aus v England XV match...


Sinkiang without trace....


----------



## nickyboy (25 Jun 2016)

Aperitif said:


> I have been on the wagonihai for a few days and was pleasantly rewarded with some cool, dark beer last night - bit like a black IPA. Nice food, but a couple more bottles + a glass would have been perfect. Hi ho, hi ho...
> View attachment 132902
> Going to try and investigate beer in depth later today, if I can get to a sports bar for the Aus v England XV match...



Well that takes me back...

When I lived in China that was my go to beer. Xinjiang Black Beer, certainly better than Qingdao (unless you can get the stuff actually brewed in Qingdao rather than under license) or Snow.

And that looks like a very tasty plate of Da Pan Ji (big plate chicken), another Xinjiang favourite of mine.

Where are you?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jun 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Well that takes me back...
> 
> When I lived in China that was my go to beer. Xinjiang Black Beer, certainly better than Qingdao (unless you can get the stuff actually brewed in Qingdao rather than under license) or Snow.
> 
> ...



Walthamstow


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Jun 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Walthamstow


Going to the dogs then...


----------



## Crackle (25 Jun 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Went to the rather poncy Alchemist in Manchester. Only one decent beer available
> 
> View attachment 132892
> 
> ...


Anchor don't make a bad one so are always a good bet. Saison and Porter are nice too.


----------



## stephec (25 Jun 2016)

A few more on the new to me list.


----------



## User169 (25 Jun 2016)

Rode to Amsterdam this morning. 

Ogled bicycles..






Rode back. Drinking beer..


----------



## stephec (25 Jun 2016)

For probably the first time in my life today I found myself in the M+S beer aisle, what a selection.

Buy six and save 25%, yes please.


----------



## rich p (25 Jun 2016)

Basqueland Imparable IPA. It's always nice to try new ones from unusual places.This one from northern Spain. A sharp, citrus fruit beer with a bitter end .
Here's their own description which I think you'd find hard to disagree with.

%6,8 al./bol. pisuarekin eta 60 IBUrekin meneraezina eta kontrolazina, IPA geldiezina (Imparable euskaraz). Mendebaldeko kostako estiloko IPA honek dituen Iupulu kopurekin zure burua eztandarizko du. India Pale Ale Geldiezinak anana, guaiaba eta limio-zitriko lurrinez beteko du zure burua. Loreduna eta Erretxinatsua. B bikoitzak eta P-ez espero duzun guztia. Txanda eta kitto.
It also says in English...this m%therf*#ker is unstoppable


----------



## srw (25 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> %6,8 al./bol. pisuarekin eta 60 IBUrekin meneraezina eta kontrolazina, IPA geldiezina (Imparable euskaraz). Mendebaldeko kostako estiloko IPA honek dituen Iupulu kopurekin zure burua eztandarizko du. India Pale Ale Geldiezinak anana, guaiaba eta limio-zitriko lurrinez beteko du zure burua. Loreduna eta Erretxinatsua. B bikoitzak eta P-ez espero duzun guztia. Txanda eta kitto.



"Al./bol 6.8 % . weight and 60 iburi meneraezina and kontrolazina , IPA unstoppable ( unstoppable in Basque ) . The number of West Coast -style IPA Iupulu this brings the eztandarizko your head . India Pale Ale unstoppable pineapple , guava and citrus - fragrant limio will fill your head . Floral and resin . Double B and P , do not expect all of you . Turn and that's it ."

Says google translate. Impossible to disagree.


----------



## User169 (25 Jun 2016)

Er, OK. From Nogne O.


----------



## rich p (25 Jun 2016)

DP said:


> Er, OK. From Nogne O.
> 
> View attachment 132987


You driving?


----------



## stephec (25 Jun 2016)

DP said:


> Er, OK. From Nogne O.
> 
> View attachment 132987


Did you pick it up by mistake?


----------



## User169 (25 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> You driving?



Don't worry - not mine!


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Jun 2016)

stephec said:


> For probably the first time in my life today I found myself in the M+S beer aisle, what a selection.
> 
> Buy six and save 25%, yes please.
> 
> View attachment 132960


We all know how you love a bit of M&S Stephec...


----------



## srw (26 Jun 2016)

DP said:


> Don't worry - not mine!


Not such a stupid idea as all that - there should be enough flavour from the malt and the hops to counteract the lack of alcohol. It's why alcohol-free Weissbier is actually pretty tolerable.


----------



## srw (26 Jun 2016)

Arbor breakfast stout and a mystery parcel to take home while I ponder what I'm going to eat tonight.


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Jun 2016)

srw said:


> View attachment 133087
> 
> Arbor breakfast stout and a mystery parcel to take home while I ponder what I'm going to eat tonight.


Eatin's cheatin


----------



## srw (26 Jun 2016)

I won't mention the packet of crisps I've had. Instead I'll admit to a pint of Red Squirrel London Porter. Yumtush.


----------



## srw (26 Jun 2016)

Something Oedipal and strong. Nice with various bits of grilled spicy meat.








Weird Beard Spreadsheet Ninja single hop (Citra) Pilsner. Speaking as a former spreadsheet ninja this flatters the back-room geeks more than it does the front-room brewers. Whatever it is, it's not a Pilsner. It's much more like a Munich Helles, with its honey undertones, than a bitter hoppy Pilsner. 

It's now 10 minutes before the end of the cricket highlights and the Sri Lankans are still going. Which tells me all I need to know, I think.


----------



## stephec (26 Jun 2016)

stephec said:


> For probably the first time in my life today I found myself in the M+S beer aisle, what a selection.
> 
> Buy six and save 25%, yes please.
> 
> View attachment 132960


I've got a question on this Saison if I can please?

It had the yeasty scent of a either a strong Belgian beer, or dodgy home brew.

Is that typical of this type, as it's not really to my taste?


----------



## Crackle (26 Jun 2016)

stephec said:


> I've got a question on this Saison if I can please?
> 
> It had the yeasty scent of a either a strong Belgian beer, or dodgy home brew.
> 
> Is that typical of this type, as it's not really to my taste?


Which one? It took me a few goes to get it and now I love it. Get hold of a Saison Dupont.


----------



## stephec (26 Jun 2016)

Crackle said:


> Which one? It took me a few goes to get it and now I love it. Get hold of a Saison Dupont.


Whoops, the Nogne O that I meant to post a picture of.


----------



## srw (26 Jun 2016)

After a banana-laden Lamb Kashmiri with the Spreadsheet Ninja, and some sparrowgrass for lunch here's the last one of my 5-a-day.






It's a Witbier and it's orangey. I hope the nobbers notice the lack of decorated cappage. Real beer doesn't need poncy beer caps.


----------



## User169 (26 Jun 2016)

stephec said:


> I've got a question on this Saison if I can please?
> 
> It had the yeasty scent of a either a strong Belgian beer, or dodgy home brew.
> 
> Is that typical of this type, as it's not really to my taste?



The Nogne? I had it earlier in the week and would say it's a fairly classic take on a saison. 

Saison as a style is pretty broad, but it should be yeasty IMO. The more farmyardy the better for me.

In the UK, Brew By Numbers and Burning Sky make very good Saisons.


----------



## srw (26 Jun 2016)

http://www.tempestbrewco.com/saison-cider
Saison doesn't have to be beer....

If I hadn't been in a beery mood I might have picked up a bottle of this stuff earlier. It's probably a _very _good thing for tomorrow that the shop closed at 6 o'clock.


----------



## stephec (26 Jun 2016)

DP said:


> The Nogne? I had it earlier in the week and would say it's a fairly classic take on a saison.
> 
> Saison as a style is pretty broad, but it should be yeasty IMO. The more farmyardy the better for me.
> 
> In the UK, Brew By Numbers and Burning Sky make very good Saisons.


I've never been a fan of the yeasty stuff, that Vedett IPA was very similar, like a normal Vedett with a half arsed attempt at a bit of extra hoppiness.


----------



## User169 (26 Jun 2016)

stephec said:


> I've never been a fan of the yeasty stuff, that Vedett IPA was very similar, like a normal Vedett with a half arsed attempt at a bit of extra hoppiness.



Try @Crackle 's advice and have a Saison Dupont. If you don't like that, it's probably not your thing!


----------



## Aperitif (27 Jun 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Well that takes me back...
> 
> When I lived in China that was my go to beer. Xinjiang Black Beer, certainly better than Qingdao (unless you can get the stuff actually brewed in Qingdao rather than under license) or Snow.
> 
> ...


Was Shanghai, Nicky...now in 'downtown Hounslow'. 
No exploration opportunities as I was in and out of shopping malls and Sephora cosmetics places etc Glitz, glamour and enterprise - reminded me of the 'Beer' thread actually. 
Managed a bottle of Crackle-hai yesterday, and some cheap stuff to cool down the effect of a 'hotpot' the night before.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Jun 2016)

I'm back in Tokyo again for a month and planning to visit a number of the craft beer bars I went to last time I was here (Craftheads, Devilcraft, Goodbeer Faucets, Harajuku Taproom etc.) along with some of the new ones that have popped up. The craft beer scene continues to bloom here but I haven't noticed any notable new breweries, more a consolidation and expansion of existing ones. 

At Craftheads in Shibuya last Wednesday, I had a superb Shiga-kogen IPA, brewed for their 10th anniversary - at 7.5%, it had great balance and tropical / citrus fruitiness, but was also dry with depth and complexity - about as far from just a mouthful of hops as it was possible for an IPA to be. 

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/shiga-kogen-10th-anniversary-ipa/296037/


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Jun 2016)

I can't remember the last time I had a good pint of Bass. Moons ago when I kept a cellar in a pub the bitter was Bass - that "Burton Snatch" is a smell that will never leave me. When a new firkin was ready to come on the 1st half pint was always for me, straight from the barrel, before the pipe was connected. All in the name of quality control you understand. There is nothing quite like a fresh, fresh, cellar temperature, half of Bass, sat on ones own on an upended firkin while all hell breaks loose above you. "Where is that daffodil and why is the farking Bass not on yet".

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-35999637

At Robinson's in Stockport they "Burtonise" the water before brewing. Some of their beers are okay but I am not sure what the process adds. Would be interesting to try some of their brews un-Burtonised.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Jun 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I can't remember the last time I had a good pint of Bass. Moons ago when I kept a cellar in a pub the bitter was Bass -* that "Burton Snatch" is a smell that will never leave me*. When a new firkin was ready to come on the 1st half pint was always for me, straight from the barrel, before the pipe was connected. All in the name of quality control you understand. There is nothing quite like a fresh, fresh, cellar temperature, half of Bass, sat on ones own on an upended firkin while all hell breaks loose above you. "Where is that daffodil and why is the farking Bass not on yet".
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-35999637
> 
> At Robinson's in Stockport they "Burtonise" the water before brewing. Some of their beers are okay but I am not sure what the process adds. Would be interesting to try some of their brews un-Burtonised.


Was it a Liz Taylor Walker pub?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jun 2016)




----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jun 2016)




----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jun 2016)




----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jun 2016)

Pished. On a Monday! Get in!


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Jun 2016)

Tell me why I do like Mondays...


----------



## martint235 (28 Jun 2016)

Well the referendum went tits up, we lost the football, my management are the most spineless gits in the world (they make Cameron and Gove look good) and I've just come off a week of 24 hr on call. Boy am I going to get bladdered tonight!!!!!


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Jun 2016)

Mountain Moose / Mws Mynydd (Bragdy Mws Pws, 4.0% abv)





Part of my Father's day present, this, drawn from a mini-keg of a special dark IPA, brewed to support Aberglaslyn Mountain Rescue.

Mrs M and I have been enjoying this one. It has a definite chocolatey/smokiness to it, with a balancing bitter hop taste that's somewhat like a very (hoppily) flavourful best bitter. One of those seasonals/specials that you wish the brewer would make part of their core range.

Mrs M says: "Very nice".


----------



## Aperitif (28 Jun 2016)

Lovely bit of table, JtM.
Mrs M says "Neis iawn" - surely. (Pronunciation tip: someone compliments you on the state of your tired looking grass...)


----------



## User169 (28 Jun 2016)

User13710 said:


> The brewer at Harveys mentioned this the other night. They sterilise the water to strip out all the minerals in it, then attempt to put them back in the quantities found in the original. Harveys uses water from the same borehole they've used for donkeys' years, so they don't need to bother with all that .



Hamm. A shame one brewer would do down another in this way (at least if I understand you).

It's got nothing to do with sterilization which is a heat treatment to get rid of bugs and not especially relevant in brewing where you do a long boil.

Burton water is very hard and I guess Sussex water is pretty chalky, so maybe they don't have to do any water treatment. I'd be surprised if many British Brewers do major adjustments except adding some gypsum. 

A bit different in California where a lot of breweries are investing in reverse osmosis.


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Jun 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Lovely bit of table, JtM.
> Mrs M says "Neis iawn" - surely. (Pronunciation tip: someone compliments you on the state of your tired looking grass...)


Diolch yn fawr, old chap.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Jun 2016)

Hot and humid Hong Kong. Staying in Kowloon and a quick Google brought in the Kowloon Tap. Specialist in HK craft beers. Like a lot of other places HK is in the throes of a beer revolution with breweries and bard selling interesting beer popping up all over the place.

I think I managed a pint of every beer on the draft menu. It was a lot, that much I do remember

First one Kowloon Bay Brewery American IPA. Standard citrussy American IPA style. Nicely done. Tasted a lot like Marble Lagonda





Next up City Brewery Tough Ladies IPA.This was really nice and unusual. A distinct peppery taste to it. Not offputting at all. Delicious






And here's the draft menu


----------



## rich p (29 Jun 2016)

nickyboy said:


> beer revolution with breweries and *bard* selling interesting beer



._..Sweet draught: 'sweet' quoth 'a! sweet sink,
sweet sewer._
Troilus and Cressida Arms, Nicky?


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jun 2016)

^ Funny how the brain starts ticking over...I was thinking something from A Winters Ale, or perhaps The Tempisst. 
I like the idea of a 'tasting flight' for $140 hk - the equivalent of about 6 Mossirlamis +/-


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Jun 2016)

Brand New looks at Camden's post takeover redesign;
http://www.underconsideration.com/b...town_brewery_by_studio_juice.php#.V3OnuqJBHwA


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Jun 2016)

Cloudwater talk about how the recent developments have affected them;
http://cloudwaterbrew.co/blog/hey-whats-wrong-with-eu


----------



## User169 (29 Jun 2016)

User said:


> So, any must try?
> View attachment 133380



This looks v similar to something @MossCommuter put up a while ago.

Hommage from 3Fonteinen is super rare. Never had it myself, but got to be worth a go. What are they selling it for?

Focal Banger from Alchemist is another I'd love to try.

Edit: For something a bit unusual, but not totally bonkers, Pannepot from De Stuise is such a lovely brew.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jun 2016)

DP said:


> Edit: For something a bit unusual, but not totally bonkers, Pannepot from De Stuise is such a lovely brew.



Top 10 on the yumtusometer.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Jun 2016)

@User Dark Lord and the Breakfast Stout.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Jun 2016)

Jacobsen still on three for two downstairs.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Jun 2016)

User said:


> Alas none are available. The lesson here is only to trust a board written in chalk.


True story.

Me : What do you want?
Him : A Number Eleven.

Me : A number eleven and a 21 please

Him : Fark! What's this shite? It's off!!
Me : An 11
Him : That's not what I had before!

(returns to bar)

Them : Yeah, we swapped beers when we ran out of pilsner.

(Stares at board written in fake chalk.)

Me : That's a gueuze then! I'll drink it, best you give me a large glass of your finest blandest beer for my friend.

NEVER trust a board written in chalk.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Jun 2016)

Harajuku Taproom last night, one of the Tokyo outlets for the increasingly good Baird Brewing, a company run by two American-Japanese couples. 

I had their refreshing Cool Breeze Pils (5.5%), which was just what I needed after training, then a Rainy Season Black Ale (7%), a toasty black IPA, which had just enough bitterness to differentiate it from a stout, and finally their current collaboration with US brewery, Country Boy, a 10% rye barrel-aged strong ale, which was excellent. 

All accompanied by nice grilled vegetables, mackeral and chicken livers, and some pickles. 

Pretty satisfying all-round, I'd say.


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Jun 2016)

Just got the River Cottage booze book-looking forward to getting stuck in!


----------



## nickyboy (30 Jun 2016)

After a couple of very heavy nights just a couple of pints of Kowloon Bay Nut Brown Ale.
This was really good. Starts off all sweet and malty....then the bitterness kicks in. Happy hour price HKD 48. Not sure what that is post Brexit but it's more than it was...thanks leave voters







As you can see from the beermat they had Whitstable Bay Pale Ale on draught. Nice, but it felt wrong to drink something I can buy in Glossop Tesco


----------



## Crackle (30 Jun 2016)

I think someone had one of these earlier and I was passing on my way to pick up some socks and saw it






I'm not sure for two reasons. One, I left it in the ice box by mistake and it must be about 4C just now and two, my taste buds are a bit off, so it tastes slightly bitter and I'm not getting any high notes.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Jun 2016)

Tonight I am having an Indian. And a rød karry.


----------



## rich p (30 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> 72 hits on that one - I'll leave it at that.
> 
> Okay, sorachi saison from Adnams, via M&S, up next.
> What can I say, underwhelming will have to suffice. I'm a man of few words...
> ...





Crackle said:


> I think someone had one of these earlier and I was passing on my way to pick up some socks and saw it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks like I agreed back in the day Crax


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jul 2016)

The anual Beer Festival at my local starts today..
so if your passing there may be a favorite on sale for the next few days..
ill be with the rest of the heap on the floor if you wanted to say Hi 


http://theploughman-werrington.co.uk/


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Jul 2016)

If anyone's at Borough Market (which seems to be in the Londons) today or tomorrow, Magic Rock are selling their wares for £2 per can.

Available, according to the chalkboard pic are;
Salty Kiss, Rapture, High Wire, High Wire Grapefruit, Dark Arts, and Cannonball (although the latter is £2.50 per can)


----------



## User482 (1 Jul 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> Just got the River Cottage booze book-looking forward to getting stuck in!



It has some terrific wine and liqueur recipes and a nice line in dry humour. I recommend the rhubarb wine and rhubarb vodka, and I'll be making the gooseberry & elderflower wine in the next week or so. I reckon the blackberry whisky will work just as well with loganberries - just a couple of years before we find out.

The instructions for making beer are overly fussy in my opinion - but I'm tempted to use some of the recipes for brew in a bag.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Jul 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> If anyone's at Borough Market (which seems to be in the Londons) today or tomorrow, Magic Rock are selling their wares for £2 per can.
> 
> Available, according to the chalkboard pic are;
> Salty Kiss, Rapture, High Wire, High Wire Grapefruit, Dark Arts, and Cannonball (although the latter is £2.50 per can)


Bargain!! £4.75 in Home_mcr last night for High Wire Grapefruit

At that price, stock up! As mentioned up-thread, they're not making any more this year.



User said:


> I liked salty kiss .



I wouldn't want it if they paid me!


----------



## User169 (1 Jul 2016)

Imperial cherrywood smoked saison. Quite frisky.


----------



## srw (1 Jul 2016)

Beer made from bere by Britain's most northerly brewery, which must be one of the most northerly in the world. I'm trying to think of reasons not to buy a 750ml bottle of 10% aged Dark Island. And running out.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jul 2016)

Arrrrrrrrrrr been good so far..
Around a woo drinkers


----------



## theclaud (1 Jul 2016)

Enough Rope from Oakham. Charlie had something else. I couldn't tell what because he was a bit possessive about it.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jul 2016)

Wales just got 2 ffffffffffssssake

beer fest was great


----------



## theclaud (1 Jul 2016)

User said:


> Is Charlie a sort of bar towel?


Not a very good one. Way too frisky.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Jul 2016)

Went out to one of the HK islands and hired a MTB. Hot and steamy so hard work. Only beer available at lunchtime was Tsingtao. It was cold, it was wet.....it was delicious







Accompanying dishes; clams with chilli, fried vegetables with garlic, boiled rice


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Jul 2016)

meta lon said:


> Wales just got 2 ffffffffffssssake
> 
> beer fest was great


!


----------



## theclaud (2 Jul 2016)




----------



## srw (2 Jul 2016)

Someone (they know who they are) half inched the last bottle of this I got. It's okay, in a low-key way, with a hint of the sea.





It'll be a dry night tonight as we've just got confirmation of a twilight boat trip. Starting at sunset and finishing a couple of hours later. I must dig out the torch.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jul 2016)

srw said:


> I'm trying to think of reasons not to buy a 750ml bottle of 10% aged Dark Island. And running out.


The £20 price tag put me off when I spotted a bottle at House of Bruar. I hadn't changed my mind on the way back down either.


----------



## User169 (2 Jul 2016)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 133710



Two beers from Two Beers.


----------



## User169 (2 Jul 2016)

User said:


> A man could die of thirst here.



Salty kiss first.


----------



## Crackle (2 Jul 2016)

User said:


> A man could die of thirst here.


I thought it was rhetorical.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Jul 2016)

Final posting from Fragrant Harbour. Quick beer before I go for the airport bus

Gwei.lo Pale Ale. "Gwei Lo" is a rather affectionate term used by locals for westerners. The literal translation is "Ghost Person" in as much as foreigners are usually a bit whiter than the locals. Decent hoppiness, not in the American style though. Gently citrusy. Can't complain at HKD30


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jul 2016)

Great beer fest weekend.....


----------



## srw (3 Jul 2016)

You'll have to imagine the carefully posed photo of the beer bottle and glass in front of the window because technology has conspired against me. Instead, here's the view from the window without the beer. The view is South-West; the brewery is North-West, and should just about be visible out of a different window. I'll have another go when I get another bottle.

The beer is Tushkar, an oatmeal stout from the Lerwick Brewery. Visually, it's black - which should make the visual impression easy to imagine. On the palate it's a very good oatmeal stout.


----------



## stephec (3 Jul 2016)

Well hello Mr President, and he's brought along a few friends as well.

I still can't believe it's that strong, it goes down easier than Jurgen Klinsman.


----------



## srw (4 Jul 2016)

7 varieties of malted barley with cone hops from around the world and wild elderflowers - it says here. The elderflowers are certainly present, and complement (and, somehow, tone down) the hops.


----------



## srw (4 Jul 2016)

srw said:


> View attachment 133879
> 
> You'll have to imagine the carefully posed photo of the beer bottle and glass in front of the window because technology has conspired against me. Instead, here's the view from the window without the beer. The view is South-West; the brewery is North-West, and should just about be visible out of a different window. I'll have another go when I get another bottle.
> 
> The beer is Tushkar, an oatmeal stout from the Lerwick Brewery. Visually, it's black - which should make the visual impression easy to imagine. On the palate it's a very good oatmeal stout.



The photo is not great. I can see exactly what I want to do with it (darken the sky and brighten the town), but I don't yet have the Photoshop skills to make the best of it. A Tushkar, by the way, is a kind of spade used for digging peat, and the brewery is somewhere underneath the right-hand bit of cumulo-nimbus.


----------



## gavgav (4 Jul 2016)

Back from a long weekend in Margate (what a dive of a place!!) on my cricket club tour, and amongst all the run down boarded up shops and houses, we found an absolute gem of a micro pub, called The Harbour Arms.

I sampled a Wansum Montgomery, a Hophead and an IPA, all which were very palatable. Brilliant tiny pub, which all sorts of paraphernalia on the walls and ceiling, board games (we played jenga @Rickshaw Phil, whilst rather merry ) and really friendly locals and owners. 

I am unlikely to ever visit again, as Margate joins Blackpool on my list of places to avoid, but if you are in the area and like real ale or cider then have a look


----------



## smutchin (4 Jul 2016)

gavgav said:


> I am unlikely to ever visit again, as Margate joins Blackpool on my list of places to avoid



You are so off-message! Don't you know Margate is the new Whitstable?

There are in fact some very decent watering holes in Margate, I'll have you know. Perhaps the best is the Lifeboat in the Old Town, which is pretty close to the harbour. You probably walked right past it! I've not actually made it to the Harbour Arms yet but have heard good things about it.

There's also one of the best Indian restaurants in Britain nearby, the Ambrette (definitely an 'Indian restaurant' rather than a 'curry house' so not really a post-pub vindaloo kind of place).

And Fort's Café up the hill towards Cliftonville is also superb - and stocks some excellent local beers.

Never been that impressed by Wantsum beers though. They're ok, but there are several much better local breweries.


----------



## User169 (4 Jul 2016)

Nogne O from a can - this time their wit. Not bad on a sunny evening. This was before I chucked in the yeast - after it looked like milk.


----------



## Dayvo (4 Jul 2016)

DP said:


> Nogne O from a can - this time their wit. Not bad on a sunny evening. This was before I chucked in the yeast - after it looked like milk.



I've seen that on sale here (it is a Norwegian beer). Any good? How much?


----------



## gavgav (4 Jul 2016)

smutchin said:


> You are so off-message! Don't you know Margate is the new Whitstable?
> 
> There are in fact some very decent watering holes in Margate, I'll have you know. Perhaps the best is the Lifeboat in the Old Town, which is pretty close to the harbour. You probably walked right past it! I've not actually made it to the Harbour Arms yet but have heard good things about it.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with the pubs, it's the rest of the place!


----------



## smutchin (4 Jul 2016)

gavgav said:


> Nothing wrong with the pubs, it's the rest of the place!



You'll note I said you're off-message, not necessarily that you're wrong...


----------



## srw (4 Jul 2016)

Fraoch - you've all had that.
Dark Island from the Stromness brewery - I could drink it all night.
And Orkney Porter, a "modern classic" from the Swannay brewery at the top end of Orkney mainland. At 9% it's more like treacle than beer.





And just up the road, look what Rightmove is waving in front of me....
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property...9.20271&popupPropertyId=58590230&fromMap=true


----------



## User169 (4 Jul 2016)

Dayvo said:


> I've seen that on sale here (it is a Norwegian beer). Any good? How much?



About 9 eurobeans (so about a million squids these days). Not a bad summery refresher. It's got a slug of unmalted wheat, so a bit of hay in the favour and a bit drier than say hoegaarden.


----------



## gavgav (4 Jul 2016)

smutchin said:


> You'll note I said you're off-message, not necessarily that you're wrong...


I know


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Jul 2016)

srw said:


> The photo is not great. I can see exactly what I want to do with it (darken the sky and brighten the town), but I don't yet have the Photoshop skills to make the best of it. A Tushkar, by the way, is a kind of spade used for digging peat, and the brewery is somewhere underneath the right-hand bit of cumulo-nimbus.
> View attachment 133968


There's a town?


----------



## nickyboy (4 Jul 2016)

G'day cobbers

In Adelaide for a while. Went out.last night for a meal and, in the interests of the beer thread, I had a sharpener first

Big Shed Californicator. 7.4% of resinous, hoppy, citrus loveliness






Adelaide is riding the craft beer wave so hopefully more posts from the Land Down Under to come


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jul 2016)

'bearback' drinking!  Nice glass too. Don't forget to ask about the rugby football results, Nicky.


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2016)

Escaped to N France on the bike for a few days but nothing memorable beer-wise.
But, when in Dieppe, do as the Belgians do...
In a Dutch jersey


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2016)

I bought a couple of these and got my son to test run it first. If it was too challenging he could have both. He txted me to say that it could be my gateway into lambic so I gave it a go.
Very interesting, not too sour with a kriek-ish hint. I'm still not entirely convinced about lambic in general, but this is a really good drop.
Have you tried it DP?


----------



## smutchin (5 Jul 2016)

Faro? Aka Builder's Gueuze? (dark brown with lots of sugar added)


----------



## User169 (5 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> I bought a couple of these and got my son to test run it first. If it was too challenging he could have both. He txted me to say that it could be my gateway into lambic so I gave it a go.
> Very interesting, not too sour with a kriek-ish hint. I'm still not entirely convinced about lambic in general, but this is a really good drop.
> Have you tried it DP?
> View attachment 134054



Faro's a geuze with a load of added sugar - it's for the children!


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2016)

OMG, I've been done!


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Jul 2016)

DP said:


> Faro's a geuze with a load of added sugar - it's for the children!


All the world's a stage...

..Last scene of all, 
That ends this strange eventful history, 
Is second childishness and mere oblivion, 
Sans teeth, sans eyes, sans taste, sans everything


----------



## srw (6 Jul 2016)

Lerwick IPA. Not really an IPA in the modern sense - only 5% (and in a 330ml bottle for heaven's sake), and a sensible level of sensible hops, not a silly level of fancy-dan hops. But it's extremely welcome after a sunny day walking and battling a couple of dodgy achilles tendons.

And it's in the right window this time.


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Jul 2016)

srw said:


> ...not a silly level of fancy-dan hops.


I'm a Dapper Dan man, myself.


----------



## theclaud (6 Jul 2016)

Loki by Tiny Rebel!


----------



## User169 (6 Jul 2016)

theclaud said:


> Loki by Tiny Rebel!
> 
> View attachment 134148



Olá Claudihna!


----------



## theclaud (6 Jul 2016)

Bottle of Sagres for DP. Mine's another Tiny Rebel.


----------



## srw (6 Jul 2016)

theclaud said:


> Loki by Tiny Rebel!
> 
> View attachment 134148


Is that a Steve McQueen in the background? Not one I'm familiar with.


----------



## theclaud (6 Jul 2016)




----------



## Chromatic (7 Jul 2016)

I had to drink this the other day:


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Jul 2016)

Chromatic said:


> I had to drink this the other day:
> View attachment 134182


Yeah, I too know that feeling, when even the meths has run out


----------



## Chromatic (7 Jul 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Yeah, I too know that feeling, when even the meths has run out




The pictured one was better than the one I had before it.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Jul 2016)

A plastic glass of unspecified "porter".Adelaide Oval watching the AFL game between Port Adelaide and Hawthorn. Adequate although a cold beer on what is Adelaide's coldest evening of the winter. 7.5 degrees wasn't great


----------



## nickyboy (8 Jul 2016)

Seems like I'm the only one drinking atm although (Mossy excepted) it's a bit early in UK
4 Pines IPA made with "Northern Hemisphere Hops" whatever that means. It was a perfectly decent pint but nowt special. Will investigate further this weekend


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Jul 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Seems like I'm the only one drinking atm although (Mossy excepted) it's a bit early in UK
> 4 Pines IPA made with "Northern Hemisphere Hops" whatever that means. It was a perfectly decent pint but nowt special. Will investigate further this weekend
> 
> View attachment 134268


Mossy's got a bug and broken ribs so not had a beer since Friday last.

Now might be a good time to sell brewery shares before the news hits the markets


----------



## rich p (8 Jul 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Mossy's got a bug and broken ribs so not had a beer since Friday last.
> 
> Now might be a good time to sell brewery shares before the news hits the markets


Bloody nora, more broken bones!!! Did you fall off again...
...the bike and the wagon?


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> Bloody nora, more broken bones!!! Did you fall off again...
> ...the bike and the wagon?


Was encouraged by physio to be cycling as soon as poss so went multi modal brompton& train last week. That proved to much for the weakened arm and a had a low speed spill under braking and chest met bars. Subluxated ribs being the result.

And I have man flu

Oh well... the physio seems happy


----------



## Crackle (8 Jul 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Was encouraged by physio to be cycling as soon as poss so went multi modal brompton& train last week. That proved to much for the weakened arm and a had a low speed spill under braking and chest met bars. Subluxated ribs being the result.
> 
> And I have man flu
> 
> Oh well... the physio seems happy


Ouchie!


----------



## rich p (8 Jul 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Was encouraged by physio to be cycling as soon as poss so went multi modal brompton& train last week. That proved to much for the weakened arm and a had a low speed spill under braking and chest met bars. Subluxated ribs being the result.
> 
> And I have man flu
> 
> Oh well... the physio seems happy


Bugger. Take it easy!


----------



## Crackle (8 Jul 2016)

In the meantime, get one of these


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Jul 2016)

Crackle said:


> In the meantime, get one of these




Looks like one is expected to stop to dispense beer.

Dashed inconvenient.


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2016)

#luncz


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jul 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Seems like I'm the only one drinking atm although (Mossy excepted) it's a bit early in UK
> 4 Pines IPA made with "Northern Hemisphere Hops" whatever that means. It was a perfectly decent pint but nowt special. Will investigate further this weekend
> 
> View attachment 134268



I've got an Australian beer adventure recorded here from a couple of years ago, I remember being distinctly underwhelmed by about 75% of what I tried.

Edit: Here's one post, with muchos beeros, cobber.

Beer?


----------



## srw (8 Jul 2016)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/jul/08/bruges-pipe-dream-a-reality-beer-pipeline

Bruges takes inspiration from the oil industry. I wonder whether the bottling plant will have a flare tower to get rid of the excess CO2?


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Jul 2016)

Sod HS2

This is proper infrastructure investment!

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/jul/08/bruges-pipe-dream-a-reality-beer-pipeline


----------



## nickyboy (9 Jul 2016)

Real time posting cobber. ...

Franklin Hotel Adelaide takes its beer seriously 

First up 4 pines nitro stout. Okish. .very mild, needs more bitterness






Next up...Batch Brewing West Coast IPA. Bloody good. But not quite as good as Californicator 






Here is the menu


----------



## Aperitif (9 Jul 2016)

Hmm. Very well dressed in Adelaide come the weekend.
I had an old schoolfriend once, who didn't like Adelaide...so he went back to Sydney.


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Jul 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Was encouraged by physio to be cycling as soon as poss so went multi modal brompton& train last week. That proved to much for the weakened arm and a had a low speed spill under braking and chest met bars. Subluxated ribs being the result.
> 
> And I have man flu
> 
> Oh well... the physio seems happy


and GWS.


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Jul 2016)

The beer in the downtown Tokyo auto sushi bars is getting good these days.






I'll make do with Saison Du in the Trafford centre Yo!


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Jul 2016)

Blanche De Namur (Brasserie du Bocq, 4.5% abv)




Best witbier in the world in 2009, the label says 

This is mild, but complex - it has a wonderful clovey, citrussy aroma. That's in the taste, along with some coriander, and a little lemon, as well as a faint, earthy backbone. The mildness is it's downfall really - this is such a tasty beer that I wish it would impose itself more, and linger for longer. A superior example of the style, nonetheless - on a sunny day, outside one of the brasseries on Belgium's bike routes, I can see this really hitting the spot.

Incidentally, it's *very* lively indeed - the (subsided) head you see in the pictures is the result of a slow pour at a 30° or so angle.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> The beer in the downtown Tokyo auto sushi bars is getting good these days.
> 
> View attachment 134433
> 
> ...


They do an espresso stout which is lovely if you can get it.


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Jul 2016)

Crackle said:


> They do an espresso stout which is lovely if you can get it.


Do they?


----------



## rich p (9 Jul 2016)

I've been a bit jaded today and thought I'd have a night off but good sense prevailed.
_In among the silver birches,
Winding ways of tarmac wander
And the signs to Bussock Bottom,
Tussock Wood and Windy Break.
Gabled lodges, tile-hung churches
Catch the lights of our *Lagonda*
As we drive to Wendy’s party,
Lemon curd and Christmas cake
_
Marbellous...

Cheers, Betj !
.


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Do they?


The brewer not the sushi bar, I've no idea about the sushi bar

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-4255945


----------



## nickyboy (10 Jul 2016)

Been a bit poorly the past days which has limited my beer intake. In an attempt at kill or cure I've opened the premium bottle I bought yesterday. 500ml of 7.9% and it may well be kill

Prancing Pony along with Big Shed lead the Adelaide craft brewing scene. The India Red Ale (whatever that is) is delicious. Not too many hops, decent malts with some interesting fruit action. Lychees anyone?

Slightly poncy photo op too


----------



## User169 (10 Jul 2016)

Stone IPA. One of the iconic C-hop west coast IPAs - centennial and chinook in this one. They're outta San Diego, but have just built a 25 million dollar brewery in Berlin and this can is from Berlin. Very bitter and not hugely aromatic with a bit of a sweet finish.


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Jul 2016)

Das ist gut mine herr!


----------



## User482 (10 Jul 2016)

Sometimes it's difficult to know where to start.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jul 2016)

Well last weeks beer fest gave us a lot of £2 a pint beer this weekend..
i had a sesh on tripple hop today...excelent beer , nice tingle on the tongue..
a few nice beers Friday too...but i cant remember them?


----------



## srw (10 Jul 2016)

User482 said:


> Sometimes it's difficult to know where to start.
> View attachment 134537


The downstairs loo probably needs a clean. Then the sink in the second kitchen, perhaps?


----------



## User482 (10 Jul 2016)

srw said:


> The downstairs loo probably needs a clean. Then the sink in the second kitchen, perhaps?


If you can't sleep, try some warm milk.


----------



## martint235 (11 Jul 2016)

The man from Beerhawk has paid a visit


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Jul 2016)

martint235 said:


> View attachment 134600
> The man from Beerhawk has paid a visit


I see the fruit on the side too.

Who's ill?


----------



## User169 (11 Jul 2016)

martint235 said:


> View attachment 134600
> The man from Beerhawk has paid a visit



Birra Del Borgo! Nice beers.


----------



## martint235 (11 Jul 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I see the fruit on the side too.
> 
> Who's ill?


I probably will be after that little lot. Planning ahead.


----------



## martint235 (11 Jul 2016)

DP said:


> Birra Del Borgo! Nice beers.


Hope so. Saw them on Beerhawk and thought "why not"


----------



## User169 (11 Jul 2016)

martint235 said:


> Hope so. Saw them on Beerhawk and thought "why not"



I've only had two or three of theirs, but they're very well made. I went to a festival recently where they were supposed to be putting in an appearance, but shortly before the festival they announced they'd been acquired by ABInBev and the festival organizer immediately cancelled their invite!


----------



## User169 (11 Jul 2016)

Tinnie-glass coordination.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Jul 2016)

^Nice photo 10/10


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Jul 2016)

martint235 said:


> View attachment 134600
> The man from Beerhawk has paid a visit


Due round my way in 2 0r 3 days...sadly Cloudwater DIPA was out of stock.


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Jul 2016)

Magic Rock / Orange Mountain Bike collabo news Noooooow

http://www.magicrockbrewing.com/blog/shredder-smashable-wheat-beer-4-5-collaboration-orange-bikes/


----------



## Crackle (12 Jul 2016)

A dark wheat beer which Mrs C brought back from Munich for me along with the glass, which comes with a smaller cousin.






Not bad. A bit too fruity/bready for me but pleasant enough. Mrs C said she'd finish it but she fell asleep, so tough.


----------



## User169 (12 Jul 2016)

Rhubarb sour from Wild Beer Co. Very nearly a triumph, but just lacking a bit of proper funk. That's being super critical though - a very fine sour ale.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Jul 2016)

DP said:


> Rhubarb sour from Wild Beer Co. Very nearly a triumph, but just lacking a bit of proper funk. That's being super critical though - a very fine sour ale.
> 
> View attachment 134740


Oxymoron alert!!!!!!


----------



## Crackle (13 Jul 2016)

Also a perfect summer beer but I drank it anyway is the 2nd one from the quartet which came back from Munich






It's like a Hell beer. Easy down without a lot of anything to object too.


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2016)

Crackle said:


> which comes with a smaller cousin.


Blimey, those Germans just have no morals!

4 pints of Harveys in the boozer tonight. First time it's been the guest ale for some time. I'd (almost!) forgotten what a fine, proper pint it is.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> 4 pints of Harveys in the boozer tonight. First time it's been the guest ale for some time. I'd (almost!) forgotten what a fine, proper pint it is.



This craft stuff is all very interesting, and I've tried a couple of them, but when it comes down to it you can't beat a British bitter, sorry hipsters!


----------



## martint235 (14 Jul 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> This craft stuff is all very interesting, and I've tried a couple of them, but when it comes down to it you can't beat a British bitter, sorry hipsters!


Bitter is ok but they don't half make some weak versions of it


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jul 2016)

martint235 said:


> Bitter is ok but they don't half make some weak versions of it



Some of the lower strength bitters are excellent, Hooky Best for example, first rate stuff and only 3.5%.


----------



## martint235 (14 Jul 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Some of the lower strength bitters are excellent, Hooky Best for example, first rate stuff and only 3.5%.


I got into trouble the other week drinking Whitstable IPA. I'd assumed it was a modern IPA at around 4.5-5%. It was only when my mate left the pub and walked straight into a waist high bollard that I checked and found out it was 3.8%.

I had some Saison last night for the first time (Birra Del Borga Duchessa), quite nice. May need to buy some more.


----------



## Chromatic (14 Jul 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Some of the lower strength bitters are excellent, Hooky Best for example, first rate stuff and only 3.5%.



I had some of that last weekend, not bad at all.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jul 2016)

Barrel collecting for a beer fest today. Check the new beer shop at fff. 







Picked up a couple of unusual ones, the pink label is Omnipollo Arzachel session Imperial IPA whatever that is.


----------



## theclaud (14 Jul 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Omnipollo Arzachel session Imperial IPA whatever that is.


Sounds like a right load of poncey old bollocks.

I'd give it a go, mind.


----------



## rich p (15 Jul 2016)

Had some Wiper and True ales last night. They were nice enough; that's a recommendation Mrs JtM would approve of. The Wylam limonata was nicely pitched too.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jul 2016)

Talking of poncey old bollocks...


----------



## User169 (16 Jul 2016)

Yeast is taking over the fridge.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Jul 2016)

Airlines...beer...don't go well together

Just flown KLM long haul. Some decent champagne, really nice cocktails, ok-ish wine (although the dessert wine was splendid), good malt whisky

.....and Heineken

Can they not put a bit of effort in?


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Jul 2016)

Bad Seed Brewery session ipa (their capitalisation, not mine, the illiterate hippies).

It's cloudy, ahem, "unfined and unfiltered" but I forgive it because it's rather bloody lovely. 4% ABV.

Mind you, even I could make something nice out of Sorachi Ace, Comet _and_ Chinook!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Jul 2016)

DP said:


> Yeast is taking over the fridge.
> 
> View attachment 135023



I can only imagine the look of joy on Mrs DP's face...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Jul 2016)

User said:


> Mrs DP exists? I have always imagined her analogous to Elizabeth Mainwarring.



She does, I've met Mrs DP...or someone pretending to be Mrs DP.


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Jul 2016)

Purple Panther (Hatherwood Craft Beer Company, 5% abv)




A Lidl exclusive this one, at a very guilt making 89p a bottle. 89p! Best at slightly more than cellar temperature, this is, as the label states, muscular, with a lot of smoky coffee-ish flavour, and some nice, underlying treacle/caramel. A nicely lingering aftertaste too. 

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jul 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Purple Panther (Hatherwood Craft Beer Company, 5% abv)
> View attachment 135085
> 
> A Lidl exclusive this one, at a very guilt making 89p a bottle. 89p! Best at slightly more than cellar temperature, this is, as the label states, muscular, with a lot of smoky coffee-ish flavour, and some nice, underlying treacle/caramel. A nicely lingering aftertaste too.
> ...


Good to see proper cappage making a rare appearance on the beer thread 
Worth 89p in itself.


----------



## stephec (16 Jul 2016)

This Centennial is a 7.5% beauty.

A bit of malt with not too much over the top hoppiness.


----------



## theclaud (16 Jul 2016)

stephec said:


> This Centennial is a 7.5% beauty.
> 
> A bit of malt with not too much over the top hoppiness.
> 
> View attachment 135102


Mmmmmm Jackhammer....


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Jul 2016)

stephec said:


> This Centennial is a 7.5% beauty.
> 
> A bit of malt with not too much over the top hoppiness.
> 
> View attachment 135102


EIGHTY NINE PEE!!!

well, i suppose it's worth pushing the boat out every now and then


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Jul 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> EIGHTY NINE PEE!!!
> 
> well, i suppose it's worth pushing the boat out every now and then


Oops

Classic Moss misquote

Soz


----------



## stephec (16 Jul 2016)

theclaud said:


> Mmmmmm Jackhammer....


That's open now, Mrs Stephec was eying it up so I bribed her with an Elvis Juice.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jul 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> EIGHTY NINE PEE!!!
> 
> well, i suppose it's worth pushing the boat out every now and then





MossCommuter said:


> Oops
> 
> Classic Moss misquote
> 
> Soz


It's always good to know that I will never be the most pished person on this thread.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> It's always good to know that I will never be the most pished person on this thread.


I was on a bus. Okll??


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jul 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I was on a bus. Okll??


I am also satisfied that I'll never be on a bus when posting.


----------



## rich p (16 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> I am also satisfied that I'll never be on a bus when posting.


Too posh to bus?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> Too posh to bus?


Obvs. Feck mixing with plebs!


----------



## SteveF (16 Jul 2016)

Very nice it was too... At the Barge Inn in Battlesbridge..


----------



## theclaud (17 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> It's always good to know that I will never be the most pished person on this thread.


Setting the bar high, as ever.


----------



## srw (17 Jul 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Talking of poncey old bollocks...


I read this and couldn't work out what was going on. Now I know. 3BM was replying to DP.


DP said:


> Yeast is taking over the fridge.


Clearly a post-Brexit blip in the space-time continuum meaning that rural Oxfordshire is confused and is now 36 hours ahead of contintental Europe. At a constant rate of change I reckon that means England flying off into an isolated future within five years while the rest of the world gets on with life and drinking beer.

In the meantime, I had a rather nice bottle of Ale of Wight from Waitrose a couple of evenings ago, and a couple of pints of Beachy Head "Original Ale" at the Tiger in East Dean yesterday lunchtime. Extremely good beer outside a terribly nice pub in a horribly nice village gradually working its way back to the 1950s. It's reached the 1990s - the village green was playing host to a stag do populated by extremely well-spoken and self-confident boys drinking champagne and tomato juice and carrying copies of a biog of Margaret Thatcher.


----------



## GM (17 Jul 2016)

A view from Beavertown N17 yesterday......










very nice it was too!


----------



## rich p (17 Jul 2016)

srw said:


> at the Tiger in East Dean


Love that pub/ setting.


----------



## srw (17 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> Love that pub/ setting.


I agree - I just wish it wasn't so obviously smug.

I'm tempted to rent one of their holiday cottages and then hang a string vest out of the window to dry.


----------



## rich p (17 Jul 2016)

srw said:


> I agree - I just wish it wasn't so obviously smug.
> 
> I'm tempted to rent one of their holiday cottages and then hang a string vest out of the window to dry.


I thought the 's' in your username stood for 'smug'? 
East Dean is, when all's said and done. middle class heaven


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Jul 2016)

"landlord? It's this beer supposed to be like that?" (I just don't know what's shite and what's hipster unfined anymore)

"Yeah, it's supposed to be hazy"

Dunno about hazy, it's positively smoggy. Some experiments ought to remain in the laboratory.









I'm not drinking it. I'd need a fork.

Edit to add: landlord came round to my way of thinking and took it off sale


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Jul 2016)

Ruby Rooster (Hatherwood Craft Brewery, 3.8% abv)




Another Lidl exclusive, and another 89p bottle.

It's nicely bitter, with a distinct bit of toffee and caramel, and a touch of biscuit. The bitterness lingers into a nice dry aftertaste. Not radically different to other nice beers of this style, but very tasty, and astonishingly reasonably priced.

No comment from Mrs M on this one, as she was sharing a Guiness XX with number one son.


----------



## John the Monkey (18 Jul 2016)

User said:


> View attachment 135324
> 
> Surprisingly unhoppy for a Brew Dog beer.


Nice opener! Rambler? Mini-Champ?


----------



## User169 (18 Jul 2016)

My 100% Brettanomyces beer, fermented with a single B. claussenii strain. 

Dry hopped with mosaic, it's nice and fruity, although not hugely funky. Nevertheless, there's enough going on to let you know it's not a regular fermentation: a little bit of goatiness and some band-aid in there. It's had less than a week in the bottle so needs to carb up and develop, but looking quite promising.


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Jul 2016)

DP said:


> My 100% Brettanomyces beer, fermented with a single B. claussenii strain.
> 
> Dry hopped with mosaic, it's nice and fruity, although not hugely funky. Nevertheless, there's enough going on to let you know it's not a regular fermentation: a little bit of goatiness and some band-aid in there. It's had less than a week in the bottle so needs to carb up and develop, but looking quite promising.
> 
> View attachment 135330


Band aid!

Want


----------



## rich p (18 Jul 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Band aid!
> 
> Want


Careful you don't get plastered, Mossy.
(I've an awful feeling I've cracked that one before)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Jul 2016)

DP said:


> My 100% Brettanomyces beer, fermented with a single B. claussenii strain.
> 
> Dry hopped with mosaic, it's nice and fruity, although not hugely funky. Nevertheless, there's enough going on to let you know it's not a regular fermentation: a little bit of goatiness and some band-aid in there. It's had less than a week in the bottle so needs to carb up and develop, but looking quite promising.
> 
> View attachment 135330



Goat and Band-aid is my favourite combo.


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Jul 2016)

Tally-Ho (Pembrokeshire Brewery, 4.2% abv)

No picture, I'm afraid. Just slightly carbonated (Mrs M described it as "flat" which is unfair, there's a touch of sparkle to it), this ale is rather nice, and just one of many beers called Tally-Ho, it seems. Smooth, and quite "dark" in taste, with a refreshing but not overpowering bitter finish. A good one for today's scorching weather.

Mrs M says : "Very nice."


----------



## User169 (19 Jul 2016)

Scorchio here.


----------



## User169 (19 Jul 2016)

User13710 said:


> Interesting article on what it's really like to be a brewer (and whether hipster beer is a fad). And it addresses the question I raised on the recent tour of Harveys brewery: why did our guide constantly refer to brewers as 'he'? https://www.theguardian.com/comment...t-life-brewer-hard-labour-dangerous-chemicals



Interesting article, but iwhat on earth dangerous chemicals would a brewer use?


----------



## User169 (19 Jul 2016)

User13710 said:


> I think you'd have to ask whoever wrote the headline.



Well it's copied from the body of the piece. She talks of high temperature which I get, but dangerous chemicals sounds weird in relation to beer brewing.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Jul 2016)

DP said:


> Well it's copied from the body of the piece. She talks of high temperature which I get, but dangerous chemicals sounds weird in relation to beer brewing.



Maybe it's their crystal meth consumption.


----------



## User169 (19 Jul 2016)

User said:


> Cleaning stuff?



I guess so. Maybe the quantities they use up the danger quotient. 

Anyhow, bit of a diversion - Sorry.


----------



## User169 (19 Jul 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Maybe it's their crystal meth consumption.


makes ye beer taste of goats.


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2016)

This ain't bad, chilled...
...which I am, as others will attest
BTW, I ferkin love this weather.


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Jul 2016)

Amber Adder (Hatherwood Craft Brewery, 4.3% abv)




Sorry for the rather crepuscular image - the beer actually pours quite light, more gold than amber, I'd say.

This is probably the most stereotypically crafty of these 89p beers. The taste is mostly hoppy, with a resinous, piney main taste, and citrussy notes making an appearance (grapefruit, I think). The aftertaste is mostly the bitter hops, and lingers nicely. There's nothing groundbreaking about it, but I've drunk more expensive beers that had less presence and complexity than this bargain priced belter.

Mrs M had West Indies Porter again, and declared it "Very nice".


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Jul 2016)

Bit scorchio today...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouYKeeTz7Yw


----------



## martint235 (20 Jul 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Amber Adder (Hatherwood Craft Brewery, 4.3% abv)
> View attachment 135468
> 
> Sorry for the rather crepuscular image - the beer actually pours quite light, more gold than amber, I'd say.
> ...


I might have to try that. I'm a huge fan of their Green Gecko


----------



## Aperitif (20 Jul 2016)

martint235 said:


> I might have to try that. I'm a huge fan of their Green Gecko


Huge fans are always welcome in this weather - along with spoons.


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Jul 2016)

martint235 said:


> I might have to try that. I'm a huge fan of their Green Gecko


That's actually the one I'd hoped to buy on this trip - no sign of it in the shop though.


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Jul 2016)

Golden Sheep (Black Sheep Brewery, 4.7% abv)




I thought that I should have a summery beer, so bought this. On reflection, I think I'd have been happier with a couple of bottles of the regular Black Sheep offering, which I like very much.

This is mostly biscuity with a bit of toffee, and some bitter hop that emerges late in the taste and lingers into the aftertaste. It all seems a bit meh though - on the light side, but too high an abv to be a session, and not really dry enough to be refreshing. Not terrible, but there are lots of things I like better out there.

Mrs M is still on the Guinness.


----------



## martint235 (20 Jul 2016)

Even though I'm on call, today requires a bottle of chilled Proper Job!!!!


----------



## martint235 (20 Jul 2016)

martint235 said:


> Even though I'm on call, today requires a bottle of chilled Proper Job!!!!


For the purposes of full disclosure, it actually required 4 bottles of chilled Proper Job. I can confirm that an hour in the freezer does Proper Job no harm at all and makes for a very refreshing drink (if you can drink it before it gets warm again!!)


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Jul 2016)

martint235 said:


> For the purposes of full disclosure, it actually required 4 bottles of chilled Proper Job. I can confirm that an hour in the freezer does Proper Job no harm at all and makes for a very refreshing drink (if you can drink it before it gets warm again!!)


That's the spirit!


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2016)

My local-est, (believe me, it's a proper neologism what I just invented) micro-brewery had this on tap in my local tonight. A grapefruity, bitter, beaut of a summer ale. And only 3.8 %. Happy head at breakfast then. 
The brewery is Requiem.


----------



## srw (21 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> My local-est, (believe me, it's a proper neologism what I just invented) micro-brewery had this on tap in my local tonight. A grapefruity, bitter, beaut of a summer ale. And only 3.8 %. Happy head at breakfast then.
> The brewery is *Requiem*.
> View attachment 135587


I should think that you had a good rest, in peace, after that one.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jul 2016)

User said:


> Where is the groan button?


Micro brewery falls foul of mass marketing! Missa pro priation perhaps?
Franz von beer Suppé drank a good Requiem in his day, and Rich gives birth to a word to celebrate the passing of a pint. (quiet day at work...)


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Jul 2016)

Cwrw Fforest (Mantle Brewery, 4% abv)




Pictured left, this, despite purporting to be made from trees, is a pleasant hoppy pale. Just the ticket for accompanying one of Fforest's pizzas, while eating out by the Teifi. 

It would probably be marvellous in other situations too.

Double Dragon (Felinfoel, 4.2% abv)




This is rather nice - slightly fruity, perhaps apple-ish, with a bit of biscuit and nut, and balanced nicely with some bitter hops that linger into the aftertaste. An apple crumble of a beer, unless I have gone completely mad, and I enjoyed it for its novelty.

Mrs M has switched to wine.


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2016)

Wild Beer's Pogo. Hints of orange, guava and passion fruit! Apparently. 
I like these slightly fruity beers and this is no exception. Maybe not for a cold November's night but top dollar tonight.


----------



## Crackle (21 Jul 2016)

A pint and a handmade dog biscuit. Well two of each actually. I had the pints. I don't recall what it was, except nice


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> This is rather nice - slightly fruity, perhaps apple-ish, with a bit of biscuit and nut, and balanced nicely with some bitter hops that linger into the aftertaste. An apple crumble of a beer, unless I have gone completely mad, and I enjoyed it for its novelty.


Our younger selves would be rolling their eyes at us JtM!


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2016)

Crackle said:


> A pint and a handmade dog biscuit. Well two of each actually. I had the pints. I don't recall what it was, except nice


I still prefer mini cheddars...


----------



## Crackle (21 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> I still prefer mini cheddars...


Well I'll get you one next time we meet, so long as you can do 'paw, other paw, leave it: Take it!''


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Jul 2016)

Crackle said:


> Well I'll get you one next time we meet, so long as you can do 'paw, other paw, leave it: Take it!''


Balance the mini cheddar on his nose, and tell him he can't have it until you say...


----------



## Crackle (21 Jul 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Balance the mini cheddar on his nose, and tell him he can't have it until you say...


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> Our younger selves would be rolling their eyes at us JtM!


'Cos we are lit tho innit bruv.


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2016)

I was whiling away some time today in a shopping street while having some car tyres fitted, and popped into Aldi.
I know, I can't believe it myself, but deep down I'm just a regular guy, a man of the people...
This is a UK brewed US style IPA. Sl;ightly citrus and pretty good especially at a quid a pop!


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Jul 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Cwrw Fforest (Mantle Brewery, 4% abv)
> View attachment 135640
> 
> Pictured left, this, despite purporting to be made from trees, is a pleasant hoppy pale. Just the ticket for accompanying one of Fforest's pizzas, while eating out by the Teifi.
> ...


You frightful hippy, you

(I love that spot, spent a nice few hours one afternoon last summer until family decided I must be bored and decided to give me some company the daffodils)


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Jul 2016)

Crackle said:


> l don't recall what it was, except nice



It was a dog biscuit Crax...

...a dog biscuit


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2016)

I already posted this in the Tour de France thread, but it only seems fitting to post it here as well...






The venue is The Freewheel in Graveney - used to be a grotty old village boozer but has been revitalised as a 'community hub' type establishment - last time I went in, there were groups of locals playing bridge. But the landlord is a bike nut so it also has a bike workshop, and even better a big screen to show the racing. And the beer is excellent too - Foundry Man's Gold from the Foundry brewpub in Canterbury, just a few miles down the road. They also have home-made cakes and not-so-home-made Clif Shots by way of bar snacks.

The only downside is the pub is too close to home for it to be a useful coffee stop on my rides. But if I go the long way, like I did today, it's a nicely lumpy 12km, so just enough to work up a thirst...


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Jul 2016)

Coffee Anise Porter (Ticketybrew, 5.2% abv)




After several "safe" beers in terms of what they attempt, here's a leap from Ticketybrew.

This interesting porter has the rich smoke, coffee and treacle that you'd expect from such a beer, with an unusual, astringent sweetness from the star anise. No. 1 son and I felt that the overall effect was a bit too vinegary , but applaud the attempt and the complexity of the flavour here.

I'd be interested to see what this brewery could do with an unembellished porter, as the taste beneath the star anise was excellent.

Mrs M says : "Very nice."


----------



## User169 (22 Jul 2016)

Sur Citra from To Ol. Super juicy mango aroma and loads of upfront mango flavour, but quite tart at the same time.


----------



## theclaud (22 Jul 2016)

Are those tangerine strides?


----------



## User169 (22 Jul 2016)

theclaud said:


> Are those tangerine strides?



Burning Orange!


----------



## User169 (22 Jul 2016)

And the mosaic version. Slightly darker in colour, pineapple and passion fruit and less sharp than the Citra. Really enjoying the "sur" series from To Ol.


----------



## User169 (22 Jul 2016)

User said:


> Official Netherlands footie wear?



An obligatory part of my NL citizenship application process.


----------



## User169 (22 Jul 2016)

User said:


> The equivalent must be even worse for Mrs DP.



Ahem - and I kid you not.


----------



## stephec (22 Jul 2016)

DP said:


> Burning Orange!
> 
> View attachment 135765


They're burning my retinas.


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Jul 2016)

DP said:


> An obligatory part of my NL citizenship application process.


Look on the bright side, if they turn you down, at least you've got part of the kit for a job on the railways.


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Jul 2016)

DP said:


> Sur Citra from To Ol. Super juicy mango aroma and loads of upfront mango flavour, but quite tart at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 135763


I was really impressed with their Baltic Frontier, an IPA flavoured with sea buckthorn and juniper-hoppy with a certain tart fruitiness and an interesting take on this style of beer.


----------



## Crackle (23 Jul 2016)

I detect a lack of clogs in all dp's pictures which may detrimentally effect his citizenship test


----------



## User169 (23 Jul 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> I was really impressed with their Baltic Frontier, an IPA flavoured with sea buckthorn and juniper-hoppy with a certain tart fruitiness and an interesting take on this style of beer.



They had that one too, so I'll pick one up next time I'm there.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Jul 2016)

Crackle said:


> I detect a lack of clogs in all dp's pictures which may detrimentally effect his citizenship test


A number of mentions of the word 'tart' cropping up since the posting of the D(P)aks exposé.
Want to see what DP really looks like?


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Jul 2016)

FOUR POUNDS FIFTY

the dirty robbing bastards.

If I'd known there was that much uplift I'd have put a firkin in my rucksack.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Jul 2016)

Crackle said:


> I detect a lack of clogs in all dp's pictures which may detrimentally effect his citizenship test


Looks like he's been dyke jumping in them takkies though.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Jul 2016)

I had beer with sea buckthorn in it once and I refer the honourable member to the review i have some weeks ago.



MossCommuter said:


> And here's my Salty Kiss
> 
> View attachment 118259
> 
> ...





MossCommuter said:


> Don't forget the salt
> 
> And rosehips
> 
> And sea buckthorn





Maverick Goose said:


> I was really impressed with their Baltic Frontier, an IPA flavoured with sea buckthorn and juniper-hoppy with a certain tart fruitiness and an interesting take on this style of beer.


----------



## martint235 (23 Jul 2016)

I've just done a week's worth of ironing in 30C heat according to the thermometer so I'm going to have a brief sojourn with some very cold yellow beer, namely Heineken.


----------



## User169 (23 Jul 2016)

Just got sent this foto of a tasting a mate was at last night. That's well over a grands worth of beer right there....


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Jul 2016)

DP said:


> Just got sent this foto of a tasting a mate was at last night. *That's well over a grands worth of beer* right there....
> 
> View attachment 135855


Don't look mossy!


----------



## User169 (23 Jul 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Don't look mossy!



I'm only doing it to wind him up!


----------



## stephec (23 Jul 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 135824
> 
> 
> FOUR POUNDS FIFTY
> ...


And I thoughtI'd been ripped off this afternoon paying £4.00 for that Guinness Hop House lager.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Jul 2016)

DP said:


> Just got sent this foto of a tasting a mate was at last night. That's well over a grands worth of beer right there....
> 
> View attachment 135855


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2016)

That'll be my 24th September sorted then.


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Jul 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I had beer with sea buckthorn in it once and I refer the honourable member to the review i have some weeks ago.


YMMV...


----------



## martint235 (24 Jul 2016)

DP said:


> Just got sent this foto of a tasting a mate was at last night. That's well over a grands worth of beer right there....
> 
> View attachment 135855


£1000 for 7 bottles of beer????

STEP AWAY FROM THAT FECKING BOTTLE OPENER!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Jul 2016)

DP said:


> Just got sent this foto of a tasting a mate was at last night. That's well over a grands worth of beer right there....
> 
> View attachment 135855



Which Spoons is that then, DP?


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jul 2016)

Team Sky have obviously been keeping an eye on the 'Beer' thread...for the first time in the Race, Chris Froome has been 'Leffe behind'. 
(Brilliant marketing move btw)


----------



## rvw (24 Jul 2016)

S is having a nice post-lunch pint.


----------



## User169 (24 Jul 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Which Spoons is that then, DP?



Spoons barpeep: that'll be two fifty , Mossy

Mossy: crikey, 2 squids fifty, that's a bit steep!

Spoons barpeep: er, no Sir, I'll need two orders of magnitude more I'm afraid.

Mossy: falls over in comedy Delboy fashion.


----------



## Crackle (24 Jul 2016)

The dog suggested we should watch the last stage in the pub.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Jul 2016)

Crackle said:


> The dog suggested we should watch the last stage in the pub.
> View attachment 136024



Alcohol, S&M gear and what appears to be a savoury snack

What's not to like?


----------



## Crackle (24 Jul 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Alcohol, S&M gear and what appears to be a savoury snack
> 
> What's not to like?


It's his bondage gear, not mine.


----------



## stephec (24 Jul 2016)

Crackle said:


> It's his bondage gear, not mine.


The dog drags you round on a lead?


----------



## stephec (24 Jul 2016)

For the past month or so I've been on a self imposed beer drought Monday to Friday, that means Saturday night is eagerly anticipated.

Last night I went to a 1940's dance where I knew it would be bring your own as there wouldn't be a bar.

Unfortunately the best thing available in the local offy fridge was Stella, so I'm now restoring myself with a Bengal Lancer.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jul 2016)

Skands Nicks Ale

Håndbrygget kvalitets øl!


----------



## srw (24 Jul 2016)

rvw said:


> S is having a nice post-lunch pint.


I haven't the foggiest what it was, mind....

Something quite dark, on top of quite a lot of wine = rather nice sitting in the sun stuff rather than beer thread stuff.


----------



## srw (24 Jul 2016)

DP said:


> Just got sent this foto of a tasting a mate was at last night. That's well over a grands worth of beer right there....
> 
> View attachment 135855


I think you mean "well over a grand demanded by the brewer of the mug who is willing to spunk so much cash".

Which isn't quite the same thing.


----------



## srw (24 Jul 2016)

User said:


> Worth and price deserves its own thread.


#failureoftheefficientmarketshypothesis.

Or have I slightly misunderstood the point of the twatter hashtag?


----------



## User169 (25 Jul 2016)

srw said:


> I think you mean "well over a grand demanded by the brewer of the mug who is willing to spunk so much cash".
> 
> Which isn't quite the same thing.



 No, that's not what I meant.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jul 2016)

DP said:


> Just got sent this foto of a tasting a mate was at last night. That's well over a grands worth of beer right there....
> 
> View attachment 135855


They'd better have proper fecking cappage! And I dinnae mean dribbling candlewax down the bottle or fitting a condom over the top...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jul 2016)

"Re-imagined" "real ale" - "whatthefeck?"







http://www.morningadvertiser.co.uk/Drinks/Beer/BrewDog-launches-real-ale


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Jul 2016)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-36892960

Meh, what's nine billion between friends.

Could probably have a decent night down the West End for that and enough left over for bus fare and a bag of chips on the way home


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> "Re-imagined" "real ale" - "whatthefeck?"



If they're worried about "uninformed landlords" ruining their beer, they should be more selective about who they supply to, as per my favourite local brewer - this has the double benefit of both ensuring that his beer is always in good nick wherever it is available, and that his beer being available is the sign of a reputable drinking house.

You don't need to reinvent, or "re-imagine" cask ale, just treat it with a bit of respect.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jul 2016)

smutchin said:


> If they're worried about "uninformed landlords" ruining their beer, they should be more selective about who they supply to, as per my favourite local brewer - this has the double benefit of both ensuring that his beer is always in good nick wherever it is available, and that his beer being available is the sign of a reputable drinking house.
> 
> You don't need to reinvent, or "re-imagine" cask ale, just treat it with a bit of respect.


"Indeed".


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Jul 2016)

http://mobile.morningadvertiser.co....rkers-not-craft-beer-hipsters-on-beer-flavour

Flavour vs Drinkability


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> http://mobile.morningadvertiser.co....rkers-not-craft-beer-hipsters-on-beer-flavour
> 
> Flavour vs Drinkability


Interesting theme of taste becoming more adventurous in other areas too.
I'm inspired enough to have a grapefruity Magic Rock High Wire ...


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2016)

The crisps were a mistake. Spoils the beer.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> The crisps were a mistake. Spoils the beer.


Did you dunk them?


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Did you dunk them?


They were already deep fried, so my go-to Scottish joke is rendered redundant.


----------



## User169 (27 Jul 2016)

New Zealand beer courtesy of Scotland.

Definitely has the look of a BrewDog beer: super clear, so presumably centrifuged to within an inch of its life.

S'ok, but there's something about the hop flavour I can't really place which I don't really like. Rate beer reviews say sweat or burned rubber.


----------



## Crackle (27 Jul 2016)

DP said:


> New Zealand beer courtesy of Scotland.
> 
> Definitely has the look of a BrewDog beer: super clear, so presumably centrifuged to within an inch of its life.
> 
> ...


You'd expect the taste to be either there or not there for that one.


----------



## User169 (27 Jul 2016)

Stone IPA outta can outta Berlin. Classic west coast IPA - I is luvin it!


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Jul 2016)

DP said:


> New Zealand beer courtesy of Scotland.
> 
> Definitely has the look of a BrewDog beer: super clear, so presumably centrifuged to within an inch of its life.
> 
> ...


Elastic bands?


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Jul 2016)

Drinking beer with @BRounsley 

Maisel's Weisse for him

Outstanding Blonde for me

Beer with friends tastes better


----------



## User169 (27 Jul 2016)

Last one, you crazy kids. 

Aurora Australis II from Nogne. I give up - some kind of barrel aged nonsense they stuck on a boat and sailed from Au to No. Why? Who knows.

Having said all that, it's quite nice.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Jul 2016)

New phone @DP?


----------



## User169 (28 Jul 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> New phone @DP?



Just mucking about with the filters.


----------



## srw (28 Jul 2016)

DP said:


> Just mucking about with the filters.


I thought cloudy and unfiltered was the current fad?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jul 2016)

DP said:


> Just mucking about with the filters.



It's cool, you just have to watch out for tc, she's a tough critic of anyone who goes all Cartier-Bresson.


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 Jul 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It's cool, you just have to watch out for tc, she's a tough critic of anyone who goes all Cartier-Bresson.


Josef Sudek was a big fan of of/through glass-nothing like a bit of Czech Modernist photography!


----------



## User169 (28 Jul 2016)

Another Nogne - a DIPA. A bit sweet, as Nogne beers generally are, but not bad.


----------



## rich p (28 Jul 2016)

I'm off to the local for a couple, hoping they have Harveys on tap.
Don't fret, I'll keep you posted


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> I'm off to the local for a couple, hoping they have Harveys on tap.
> Don't fret, I'll keep you posted


I had Harvey's in that there London last weekend.

£4.50


----------



## Crackle (28 Jul 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I had Harvey's in that there London last weekend.
> 
> £4.50


Two pints then.


----------



## rich p (28 Jul 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I had Harvey's in that there London last weekend.
> 
> £4.50


£3.90 here and still slips down a treat.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jul 2016)

Mmmm Gales HSB


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jul 2016)

Beer Top Trumps


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> Beer Top Trumps


Better than Donald!


----------



## nickyboy (29 Jul 2016)

The kids gave me a voucher for the Poncey Glossop Beer Emporium for Father's Day and I've just got around to redeeming it with this eclectic selection






Gonna have the Hadouki IPA and a Lagonda tonight. I'm intrigued by the German thing on the far left that was recommended by the proprietor. Ratebeeer has it smelling of smoky bacon crisps which has interest piqued


----------



## nickyboy (29 Jul 2016)

User said:


> This one?



Bacon and beer combined. I can't imagine anything nicer. Any good?


----------



## User169 (29 Jul 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Bacon and beer combined. I can't imagine anything nicer. Any good?



Fantastic beer. And it really does smell and taste of frazzles.

It is though basically a larger.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Jul 2016)

Hadouken Amplified IPA from Tiny Rebel, Newport, Gwent. 7.4%

Wow, really excellent. Some sort of British version of an American IPA but with some nice differences. More sweet malts means that Mrs N didn't pull a face when she had a try
Citrus of course, but nice piney flavours too. A really long finish. Deffo recommended


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jul 2016)

On the way home I stopped at Tesco, couldn't decide whether to get some cider or lager, so got both.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jul 2016)

Down the hatch...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Down the hatch...
> 
> View attachment 136809



That's either a giant can or a tiny glass


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jul 2016)

5 litre keg


----------



## theclaud (30 Jul 2016)

A blast from the past. Before Golden Ale was a thing, this was the trailblazer. I was expecting to be disappointed, but it is holding its own amidst all kind of hoptastic innovations. I can't remember if it tastes exactly the same, but it certainly seems to have the effect I remember.

Hop Back Summer Lightning, 5.0%


----------



## Aperitif (30 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> 5 litre keg


I like that 'Gold' - very drinkable, and not many Mossirlamis per pint in Aldi etc


----------



## Aperitif (30 Jul 2016)

theclaud said:


> A blast from the past. Before Golden Ale was a thing, this was the trailblazer. I was expecting to be disappointed, but it is holding its own amidst all kind of hoptastic innovations. I can't remember if it tastes exactly the same, but it certainly seems to have the effect I remember.
> 
> Hop Back Summer Lightning, 5.0%
> 
> View attachment 136857


Pre-owned beermats? Don't get that in London. Most of the hipster places are designed 'beaten up and distressed' but heaven forbid a dog-eared beermat should grace the verdigris and railway sleeper bartop!


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Jul 2016)

Tried out a couple of nice wheat beers from Dorset Brewing Company and Gyle 59 last night, while watching Christopher Walken plotting to flood Silicon Valley.- Jurassic Dark (the dark malty one) and Halcyon Daze (the lighter one, slightly sour in the German style). Verily, beer is like The Force....it has a light side, a dark side and it holds the universe together.Churs!


----------



## User169 (30 Jul 2016)




----------



## John the Monkey (30 Jul 2016)

Stone Dead (Lymestone Brewery, 6.66% abv)





Well, this is something rather special. Very rich, with a gorgeous coffee and dark chocolate aroma. The taste makes one realise why some stouts are described as "chewy". There's smoke, coffee and some rich fruit, with a nicely balancing bitter note from the hops that strengthens into a lingering aftertaste. The triumph of this beer is that all these strong flavours work so well together. Really lovely.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jul 2016)

I popped into the local M&S today and found myself standing in the beer section, quite by chance of course. In the interest of helping you lot celebrate the 50th anniversary of winning a game of rounders I decided to buy some of your English IPA; I am currently drinking a Double Hopped Citra IPa by Oakeham Ales, Cambridgeshire. It is most agreeable.

It took some considerable resolve for me to buy a couple of the beers as they have Union flag cappage...


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Jul 2016)

DP said:


> View attachment 136972


But, but, but...

... It's...

In a can


----------



## nickyboy (30 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> I popped into the local M&S today and found myself standing in the beer section, quite by chance of course. In the interest of helping you lot celebrate the 50th anniversary of winning a game of rounders I decided to buy some of your English IPA; I am currently drinking a Double Hopped Citra IPa by Oakeham Ales, Cambridgeshire. It is most agreeable.
> 
> It took some considerable resolve for me to buy a couple of the beers as they have Union flag cappage...



Mrs N got me one of those on a £10 meal deal this week. Really good stuff....grapefruit, citrus, pine....blah blah blah


----------



## User169 (30 Jul 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> But, but, but...
> 
> ... It's...
> 
> In a can



It's the future Mossy!


----------



## stephec (30 Jul 2016)

Marmion said:


> I popped into the local M&S today and found myself standing in the beer section, quite by chance of course. In the interest of helping you lot celebrate the 50th anniversary of winning a game of rounders I decided to buy some of your English IPA; I am currently drinking a Double Hopped Citra IPa by Oakeham Ales, Cambridgeshire. It is most agreeable.
> 
> It took some considerable resolve for me to buy a couple of the beers as they have Union flag cappage...


That's lovely stuff, one of the local Poundstretchers type bargain shops had it a while back at around a pound a bottle.

I first bought one as a tester, then went back and emptied the shelf.


----------



## theclaud (31 Jul 2016)

Things not going Glamorgan's way, and only Carling and keg Worthie at the bar!


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Jul 2016)

theclaud said:


> Things not going Glamorgan's way, and only Carling and keg Worthie at the bar!
> 
> View attachment 137097


Looks like a Cider day


----------



## theclaud (31 Jul 2016)

theclaud said:


> Things not going Glamorgan's way


This is becoming something of an understatement.


----------



## srw (31 Jul 2016)

theclaud said:


> This is becoming something of an understatement.





> IN PLAY : GLAMORGAN NEED 234 RUNS TO WIN FROM 23.1 OVERS


(and with two wickets left).

I'd enjoy the cold beer.


----------



## srw (31 Jul 2016)

A pint of Conqueror - a 5% "Black IPA" (i.e. a dark porter with a slightly floral edge) - at the Windsor & Eton Brewery's house pub, the George in Eton. A good accompaniment to whitebait, hummus and crayfish half way round a 40-odd mile ride. We even found a decent way to get through Slough to get home.


----------



## Aperitif (31 Jul 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Looks like a Cider day


Looks like a 'cider well beaten'...
Anyway, I can't but help think of Frank Proud (he is, I am) enjoying his ride up Puy de Dôme then onwards to non-EU Switzerland (how on earth do they manage) and rambling tboughts of Hannibal, riding gently through the Alps, on his carbon fibre elephant.
In homage to Frank...time for an elephant while the home fires burn...
"Go Frank! "


----------



## John the Monkey (31 Jul 2016)

Citra (Oakham, 4.6% abv)




Reviewed previously in its M&S livery, but long enough ago for me to have forgotten (I think) the pleasant vanilla undertone that the beer has. That's quickly overwhelmed by the grapefruit of the Citra hops. This is really nice, possibly better suited to a warm summers day than this rather murky evening, but a reliable favourite here in the monkey household.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## theclaud (31 Jul 2016)

User13710 said:


> Ahem. Have you been at the testosterone again Claude?


I decided against the FYP. It is therefore modelled by The Lovely Neil.


----------



## nickyboy (31 Jul 2016)

theclaud said:


> Things not going Glamorgan's way, and only Carling and keg Worthie at the bar!
> 
> View attachment 137097



If the rain holds off I'm at Lancs v Durham tomorrow. Good news for me is that they have a passable beer in the form of Thwaites Wainwright. Member's area natch (albeit as a guest of a member)


----------



## User169 (1 Aug 2016)

La France.


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Aug 2016)

srw said:


> A pint of Conqueror - a 5% "Black IPA" (i.e. a dark porter with a slightly floral edge) - at the Windsor & Eton Brewery's house pub, the George in Eton. A good accompaniment to whitebait, hummus and crayfish half way round a 40-odd mile ride. We even found a decent way to get through Slough to get home.



A decent way through Slough....chapeau! to you for that!


----------



## Chromatic (1 Aug 2016)

theclaud said:


> Things not going Glamorgan's way



I sit next to a Glamorgan supporter at work, he tends not to talk about cricket much.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Aug 2016)

The cricket (or rather lack of it) is disappointing but the LCCC members bar has a reasonable selection to while away the drizzly hours

Caledonian Coast to Coast IPA. Not bad. £4 non members (that's me) £3.30 for members


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Aug 2016)

nickyboy said:


> The cricket (or rather lack of it) is disappointing but the LCCC members bar has a reasonable selection to while away the drizzly hours
> 
> Caledonian Coast to Coast IPA. Not bad. £4 non members (that's me) £3.30 for members
> 
> View attachment 137258


Hhhmmmm...

124 quid for "First XI membership".
70p a pint saving

Just 177 pints and you get your money back.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> La France.
> 
> View attachment 137217



Bet it's over-malted, they can't help themselves!


----------



## User169 (1 Aug 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Bet it's over-malted, they can't help themselves!



Ha! Yes, it was pretty malty. Still, it's the best US-style IPA I've had in France.

Turns out though we're in absinthe territory,!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Aug 2016)

DP en vacance...


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Aug 2016)

A new one to me, it settles to a crystal clear light straw coloured 4℅ pint of gloriously bitter refreshing loveliness.


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2016)

A friend left this one at my house. I wish he hadn't bothered.


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> A friend left this one at my house. I wish he hadn't bothered.
> View attachment 137419


Christ, I really must get round to redecorating the kitchen!


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Aug 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 137412
> View attachment 137413
> 
> 
> A new one to me, it settles to a crystal clear light straw coloured 4℅ pint of gloriously bitter refreshing loveliness.


Lovely stuff that - Darwin's Origin is another nice one from the same brewer, as is Lemon Dream (although the latter is more of a sunny day pint).


----------



## Aperitif (2 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> A friend left this one at my house. I wish he hadn't bothered.
> View attachment 137419


A bottle of 'Dark Sick'? 
The only specs i have is speculation. 
Here's the first picture of Frank on his intrepid ride to Turkish delights (he's in the very far distance). 
Meanwhile, as I'm a Leffe-leaning chap (well, 6 for the price of 3 'M's, or one in Angelina's ) here's your starter for 9(%)


----------



## Crackle (2 Aug 2016)

Cumberland, pint of. On holibobs.

More to follow if i can upload it from this phone.....


----------



## Crackle (2 Aug 2016)

Actually, I did have two


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2016)

Aperitif said:


> A bottle of 'Dark Sick'?
> The only specs i have is speculation.
> Here's the first picture of Frank on his intrepid ride to Turkish delights (he's in the very far distance).
> Meanwhile, as I'm a Leffe-leaning chap (well, 6 for the price of 3 'M's, or one in Angelina's ) here's your starter for 9(%)
> View attachment 137427


That doesn't look like SE England unless you missed the day of constant rain we've endured.


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> View attachment 137307
> 
> 
> Cumberland, pint of. On holibobs.
> ...


By the way, Crax, in case you're dithering, your answer to the question on the glass should be "No"


----------



## Crackle (2 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> By the way, Crax, in case you're dithering, your answer to the question on the glass should be "No"


Pah!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Aug 2016)

User said:


> I was just setting down with this
> View attachment 137393
> 
> When this stupid creature
> ...



The beer thread goes arsebook with cat pics!


----------



## martint235 (3 Aug 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The beer thread goes arsebook with cat pics!


It is quite a cute cat though and proof that pets don't always take after their owners.


----------



## martint235 (3 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Not my cat.


Ah. If a "not my cat" had knocked a hole in my beer, I'd have a new pair of slippers and something that looked like rabbit simmering away


----------



## Gez73 (3 Aug 2016)

Related I guess. Picked this up today, not yet online as of yesterday anyway. 
Gez


----------



## User169 (3 Aug 2016)

My name is dp and I am rather partial to that French fermented grape juice. 

I ask you all for your forebearance at this difficult time.


----------



## srw (3 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> My name is dp and I am rather partial to that French fermented grape juice.
> 
> I ask you all for your forebearance at this difficult time.
> 
> View attachment 137536


Looks rather anaemic, DP. I'd suggest spending more than €3 a bottle.


----------



## User169 (3 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> My name is dp and I am rather partial to that French fermented grape juice.
> 
> I ask you all for your forebearance at this difficult time.
> 
> View attachment 137536



Pinot Noir from the Jura. We've now moved onto "Bastardo".


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> My name is dp and I am rather partial to that French fermented grape juice.
> 
> I ask you all for your forebearance at this difficult time.
> 
> View attachment 137536



Not only are you drinking wine it looks like you might be living on a trailer park.


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Not only are you drinking wine it looks like you might be living on a trailer park.


...and drinks po' red trash...


----------



## srw (4 Aug 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Not only are you drinking wine it looks like you might be living on a trailer park.


Glamping, innit. There's 24-hour room service and an open-air wet room out back.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Aug 2016)

I'm in 2 minds whether to visit the brewery tomorrow and get a bottle of this; one mind says "nah, don't" and the other says "nah, don't it's utter nonsense..."





I'll probably get one bottle...


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'm in 2 minds whether to visit the brewery tomorrow and get a bottle of this; one mind says "nah, don't" and the other says "nah, don't it's utter nonsense..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only time I had a chilli beer I regretted it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> The only time I had a chilli beer I regretted it.


I shall be entering the premises with at least one if not both eyebrows raised...


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> I shall be entering the premises with at least one if not both eyebrows raised...


à la Roger Moore?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> à la Roger Moore?





If ever eyebrows said "chilli beer?"


----------



## Aperitif (4 Aug 2016)

Seems like 'International drink something daft' day. 
Earlier, I popped into a shop and ventured "Avez vous une bière ma cherie ?" 
He pointed to these; luckily only 2 and a bit Mossirlamis per 6. Nice enough thirst quencher/cleanser on a sweltering day I suppose (it's lambicking down at the moment) and at least I've tasted one. Next time I visit Austria, I'll not be up Schitpadel without a Kriek.


----------



## theclaud (4 Aug 2016)

Take us to your leader...


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Aug 2016)

I've had two chilli beers, according to the forum search function;

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-3444819

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-3978599

Red Willow's one isn't bad, but I'd not want more than half a pint of it. Otoh, maybe you'll find the chilli beer that is good...


----------



## srw (4 Aug 2016)

theclaud said:


> Take us to your leader...
> 
> View attachment 137739


I can be there in a couple of minutes.

(Well, a couple of hundred...)


----------



## Crackle (4 Aug 2016)

It turns out I can't upload stuff from my phone due to being incompetent/having no signal/having no idea, delete as appropriate so, the rest of my holibob excursion.....

The dog took his driza bone but we ended up wet as a fish and I'm still drying out. I can't see the garden for hung up things but I digress....






This was very nice, Red Pike








This eventually was but started off colder than lager but I had time as I had sent mrs C back up the road to fetch the car after I pulled out a you owe me card, long held for just such an occasion.





The trouble is I forget what it was. it might come back to me...

Best forgotten was an excursion to the worlds filthiest bar where I had a pint of something which may well have been nice but just tasted badly kept. No picture, we swigged and left and I wouldn't let the dog lie on the carpet in case he got dirty.

Part two next week....


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Aug 2016)

srw said:


> I can be there in a couple of minutes.
> 
> (Well, a couple of hundred...)


Wait for me;


----------



## stephec (4 Aug 2016)

My local Home Bargains have got this stuff in again, they had six bottles on the shelf this afternoon, not now though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


>



What's with the jars?


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Aug 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> I've had two chilli beers, according to the forum search function;
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-3444819
> 
> ...


Have you tried Ilkley Mayan (Imperial Chocolate chilli stout)? Packs a mean punch though!


----------



## smutchin (4 Aug 2016)

Took my dad out for a birthday pint this evening. We went to a local pub that we've not tried before. The choice of beers was Doom Bar (meh) or a special from the local Wantsum Brewery called Strisselspalt. Very odd. I'm generally not that keen on Wantsum beers. They're fine but not really my kind of thing. It was the colour of a classic English best bitter, but without the flavour. It just seemed a bit insipid. Mild and sweet, and very low hop presence. Disappointing.

In other news, my dad mentioned that two of the best real ale pubs in East Kent (the Chapel in Broadstairs and the Lifeboat in Margate, both owned by the same landlord) have recently been bought out by Brewdog. 

Hmmm.


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Aug 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> Have you tried Ilkley Mayan (Imperial Chocolate chilli stout)? Packs a mean punch though!


I'll give anything a go, but Smokeless is probably near my tolerance for chilli in beer. I like spicy food, and I like beer, but spicy beer? Not any that I've tried up to now.


----------



## Crackle (4 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> What's with the jars?





User said:


> It is a bit of a thing in some pubs, so that people can decide what beer they want on its colour.


Yeah, this I think. I did take a looksie at the jars before I decided which one to go for.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Aug 2016)

User said:


> It is a bit of a thing in some pubs, so that people can decide what beer they want on its colour.





Crackle said:


> Yeah, this I think. I did take a looksie at the jars before I decided which one to go for.


Bugger, I thought it was some kind of new-fangled free beer scheme. I'll not pack my bags to move southwards then...


----------



## Crackle (4 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Well, I reckon you could sneak a sip of two if you wanted. Goodness knows how long they have been there though.


They'd probably taste like that beer I had in the unmentionable bar. 

I should have known when I leaned over the bar to inspect the pump label and espied the barman was wearing his belly over his shorts and sandals. I'm a bit crap at warning signs though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Well, I reckon you could sneak a sip of two if you wanted. Goodness knows how long they have been there though.


A strange thing to do, put beer in jars. Smacks of buying hats based on colour rather than style.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Hats can always be bought on being black.


I seem to have found another use for this:


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Don't make me play a Wooster.


----------



## theclaud (5 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> If ever eyebrows said "chilli beer?"


Two things. Firstly, there is such a thing as good chilli beer.






Secondly, there is a thing in Mexico called a Michelada, which involves lime and chilli and salt and beer. Mexican beer is so bad that you might as well do this with it when the sun is shining. It's not sophisticated, but it's all good.


----------



## theclaud (5 Aug 2016)

Naturally, I am saving the Delftse Bier for a serious occasion. Except for this small piece of quality control. Yumtus.


----------



## srw (5 Aug 2016)

"Yumtus". Is that all? We expect more from a woman with the soul of Chekhov on her window sill.


----------



## smutchin (5 Aug 2016)

Hoppy Friday!






(It's not bad but doesn't really live up to the billing, tbh)


----------



## smutchin (5 Aug 2016)

Quick half of Pig & Porter Mango Saison while I wait for my 'taxi'. Blimey, this is _really_ good. The mango gives it a nice hint of fruitiness but it's not at all sweet, has a lovely tangy kick. Cor!


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2016)

Damn this is a lovely beer. It didn't even touch the sides.. and I only had one bottle. On to Doom Bar, Hobgoblin or Whitstable Bay next..


----------



## martint235 (5 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Damn this is a lovely beer. It didn't even touch the sides.. and I only had one bottle. On to Doom Bar, Hobgoblin or Whitstable Bay next..
> 
> View attachment 137909


I'm not having any tonight as I have a bike ride tomorrow. But after the week I've had just wait until tomorrow night


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2016)

martint235 said:


> I'm not having any tonight as I have a bike ride tomorrow. But after the week I've had just wait until tomorrow night




Oh yes.. bike ride tomorrow....better take it easy.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Whitsable Bay Ale it is then... Cheers!


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Aug 2016)

Cwrw Haf (Tomos Watkins, 4.2% abv)




Lovely stuff this. Given the name, I was expecting a mildly hoppy gold. It is light, and surprisingly fizzy, but it has a nice bready backbone and a decent belt of dry refreshing hops. At 4.2 I reckon it's a bit strong for a session, but it's a well implemented take on an easy drinking, refreshing beer. Ideal for Haf.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## nickyboy (5 Aug 2016)

User said:


> This one?





User said:


> I liked it but I wouldn't drink it all evening.





DP said:


> Fantastic beer. And it really does smell and taste of frazzles.
> 
> It is though basically a larger.



Well, it's a long time since I've poured a beer down the sink cos it's undrinkable but that German smoky thing went down the gurgler

I was suckered in by the smoky bacon story but it turned out to be like a beer and bacon smoothie. Tasted awful and smelled worse. How anyone can drink that stuff is beyond me


----------



## martint235 (5 Aug 2016)

As tomorrow is likely to be warm out on the marsh, I've gone against my recent preference and stocked up on yellow beer


----------



## User169 (5 Aug 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Well, it's a long time since I've poured a beer down the sink cos it's undrinkable but that German smoky thing went down the gurgler
> 
> I was suckered in by the smoky bacon story but it turned out to be like a beer and bacon smoothie. Tasted awful and smelled worse. How anyone can drink that stuff is beyond me


----------



## martint235 (5 Aug 2016)

DP said:


>


Normal service will be restored on Sunday


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Aug 2016)

In other news, I may run all my beer pics through Prisma from now on;


----------



## martint235 (5 Aug 2016)

Ooh is that what prisma does


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Aug 2016)

Tonight's line-up includes 2 x chilli beers:
Dios Mio!



Mexicake


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Aug 2016)

martint235 said:


> Ooh is that what prisma does


It's pretty impressive, on the right picture. 
Pop art Citra anyone?


----------



## srw (5 Aug 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> It's pretty impressive, on the right picture.
> Pop art Citra anyone?
> View attachment 137997


I'm a fan neither of Pop Art nor Citra. But that's damned good.


----------



## User169 (5 Aug 2016)

More Prisma! Still in France, so wine and rabbit.


----------



## User169 (5 Aug 2016)

100% brett ale. Nice juicy mosaic flavour.


----------



## User169 (6 Aug 2016)

Local stuff. OK, standardish euro blonde.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Aug 2016)

The cartoon thread is >>>>>


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> The cartoon thread is >>>>>


Next to the wine thread


----------



## Crackle (6 Aug 2016)

By the jazz and Country thread.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Aug 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> In other news, I may run all my beer pics through Prisma from now on;
> View attachment 137992



I like that beer. And Prisma is my favourite feckin about with photos programme now!!!


----------



## User169 (6 Aug 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I like that beer. And Prisma is my favourite feckin about with photos programme now!!!



Wasted so much time today!


----------



## User169 (6 Aug 2016)

This is 4.2%. I'm wondering how many ill need to drink before I feel anything.


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> This is 4.2%. I'm wondering how many ill need to drink before I feel anything.
> 
> View attachment 138091


You'll feel the back o' my hand if you keep on using that bloody prisma thing 

(Only kidding )


----------



## User169 (6 Aug 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> You'll feel the back o' my hand if you keep on using that bloody prisma thing
> 
> (Only kidding )



Not a fan Mossy?


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> Not a fan Mossy?


I've played with it for a while if there truth be known


----------



## marinyork (6 Aug 2016)

Someone appears to be drinking your Efes whilst you are doing that.


----------



## srw (6 Aug 2016)

After a couple of hot hours getting the sittingroom ready for a new ceiling and some fresh paint....





(and a new set of bookcases, we've decided) we deserved a drink on the way to Waitrose.





Burning Sky saison for me (extremely good on a hot sunny day), Michelin and Brown for Mrs W. The money-shot got lost in the ether, but I'm sure you can all imagine a slightly cloudy pale saison and a clear, pale straw-gold cider.

Mrs W says "very nice". For a few minutes she was cuddling my pint in a way which actually suggested she might be about to try it. Hope springs eternal. I decided to be prudent and go to the supermarket rather than having a second....


----------



## srw (6 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> By the jazz and Country thread.


"Jazz and country", as if they're the same thing. Do you have a cloth ear, Crackle?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (6 Aug 2016)

marinyork said:


> Someone appears to be drinking your Efes whilst you are doing that.



I imagine Adrian is probably secretly pleased, I find Efes is at its very best when drunk by someone else.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (6 Aug 2016)

Efes tastes of cillit bang and migraines to me. Are you in Turkey with few alternatives Adrian, or is this a self inflicted unpleasantness? A sort of malt beverage hair shirt if you will.


----------



## Crackle (6 Aug 2016)

srw said:


> "Jazz and country", as if they're the same thing. Do you have a cloth ear, Crackle?


All too sensitive dear chap.


----------



## srw (6 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> All too sensitive dear chap.


Listen to jazz, and you can imagine it's Ravel. Listen to country - it's all too clear that it's Andrew Lloyd Webber on a rare day of (mild) inspiration.


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Silk purse from a sows ear
> View attachment 138101


Very (de) stijl-ish


----------



## srw (6 Aug 2016)

User said:


> And Western?


An accident with a pair of these....


----------



## Aperitif (6 Aug 2016)

Like DP (we do) I is en France having tbe occasional oui, brought about by finding myself at a very unusually named bar... "Café de la Place" which happens to be always in the way on my way back from 8 à 8 (where one buys one's huitabix etc). 
Anyway, the garçon there delivers me the big whopper glass filled with not Stella. Mrs Thatcher said 'there is no alternative' and same applies here. Unctuous brew that must be sucked in before the wine. Pretty greedy really...but worth a Prisma...


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Aug 2016)

Hobgoblin Gold (See reviews passim)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Aug 2016)

srw said:


> "Jazz and country", as if they're the same thing. Do you have a cloth ear, Crackle?



Quite, one is a collection of random notes flung together and the other is country music, where the best singers, songwriters and musicians hang out, y'all.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Aug 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Quite, one is a collection of random notes flung together and the other is country music, where the best singers, songwriters and musicians hang out, y'all.




Jazz was once described to me by a friend as... "a blues band falling down the stairs whilst playing their instruments"...


----------



## srw (6 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Jazz was once described to me by a friend as... "a blues band falling down the stairs whilst playing their instruments"...


...and realising they can play more than three chords?


----------



## stephec (6 Aug 2016)

Last night I was stuck in a Premier Inn, luckily there was a Morrisons round the corner who's beer aisle saved me from a night of fizzy piss.

"But pray tell," I hear you say, "in this heat surely the beer was warm, how did you avoid that?"

A £1.00 bag of ice sorted that out, took about half an hour to cool each bottle though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Aug 2016)

stephec said:


> Last night I was stuck in a Premier Inn, luckily there was a Morrisons round the corner who's beer aisle saved me from a night of fizzy piss.
> 
> "But pray tell," I hear you say, "in this heat surely the beer was warm, how did you avoid that?"
> 
> ...



Ahem, 'scuse me...


----------



## stephec (6 Aug 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ahem, 'scuse me...
> 
> View attachment 138170


There's none of that poncy nonsense going on here if you don't mind.


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Aug 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ahem, 'scuse me...
> 
> View attachment 138170


What does the Mosaic filter do to the hop flavours...?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Aug 2016)

Fellow beer threaders, it is with a heavy heart that I report I shall be bowing out of beer drinking for the next few weeks - 12 of them to be exact. But it is for the good of mankind. 

However, tonight I have a great load of beer to shift to ensure I am not tempted; it may be a long night...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Aug 2016)

Beer fridge update - I have moved swiftly, and only have 2 beers left. 
Tempest Mexicake (one of the chilli beers)




And Harviestoun Old Engine Oil




There may also be a half bottle of white wine that needs shifted; I know, that thread is >>>>...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Aug 2016)

Goodbye beer, see you in a while


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Aug 2016)

Thirst Class Ale, Oatmeal Pale Ale

Browner than Pale but v.v. nice

Cascade-full and 4.3%, not centrifuged or hazy or vegan or any of that shite, it's fined, clear as a bell and gives out more light than it takes in. Yes, this beer glows with goodness.

What's not to like?


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Aug 2016)

Have you lost your mind?



Marmion said:


> Fellow beer threaders, it is with a heavy heart that I report I shall be bowing out of beer drinking for the next few weeks - 12 of them to be exact. But it is for the good of mankind.
> 
> However, tonight I have a great load of beer to shift to ensure I am not tempted; it may be a long night...


----------



## User169 (7 Aug 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> What's not to like?



Lack of Prisma?


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> Lack of Prisma?


Yeah

I thought you all might like to see what it looks like


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Aug 2016)

Full on six percent abv and still only two point three nine m'irlamis

Lemon and lime, alcopop sweetness

Dangerous.

I'll only have the one


----------



## theclaud (7 Aug 2016)

The weekend so far...

Post-Jezza pint.




Bike ride up the valley.










Sunday evening snifter.


----------



## smutchin (7 Aug 2016)




----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2016)

I'm refusing to <like> any Prisma piccies. 
As if you lot care.


----------



## Crackle (7 Aug 2016)

The BBC are using Sigma for their Olympic subtitles, which are also crap.


----------



## Crackle (7 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Quite right, and I wouldn't expect a like for this anyway
> View attachment 138370


I smell a rat, there's no Prisma motif.


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Aug 2016)

srw said:


> "Jazz and country", as if they're the same thing. Do you have a cloth ear, Crackle?


Jountry? Crazz?


----------



## smutchin (7 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> I'm refusing to <like> any Prisma piccies.
> As if you lot care.


----------



## smutchin (7 Aug 2016)




----------



## martint235 (8 Aug 2016)

So after a couple of days flirting with yellow Heineken I'm back on Green Gecko. Beer with flavour


----------



## User169 (8 Aug 2016)

France is wonderful in many ways. Beer is not one of them.


----------



## Crackle (8 Aug 2016)

Hostelling has improved a bit. No prizes for guessing my whereabouts.


----------



## theclaud (8 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> View attachment 138540
> 
> 
> Hostelling has improved a bit. No prizes for guessing my whereabouts.


Hang on a minute... who poured that for you?


----------



## Crackle (8 Aug 2016)

theclaud said:


> Hang on a minute... who poured that for you?


G'way with yer now.


----------



## theclaud (8 Aug 2016)

There's been a bit of thread creep going on. And I don't mean @rich p.

I've upset my onboard beer timer by going out for an early drink with some surprise visitors, but then lapsing into a dry spell because the pub was full of nobbers. Or more accurately, empty except for a handful of nobbers. Anyway, I have now put things straight. Belated reviews: the Berliner Weisse was exactly the beer you want when you are not really drinking but you've just belted home at a breathless speed to find that there is a small rectangle of sun at the back end of the garden. Tonight's Saison No.19 is lively and complex in a subtle, ungimmicky, grown-up kind of way, but for all those excellent things I was more captivated by the upfront funky charms of yesterday's Brett Saison No. Whatever-it-Was.

Three Aliens down; three remaining!


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2016)

theclaud said:


> There's been a bit of thread creep going on. And I don't mean @rich p.
> 
> I've upset my onboard beer timer by going out for an early drink with some surprise visitors, but then lapsing into a dry spell because the pub was full of nobbers. Or more accurately, empty except for a handful of nobbers. Anyway, I have now put things straight. Belated reviews: the Berliner Weisse was exactly the beer you want when you are not really drinking but you've just belted home at a breathless speed to find that there is a small rectangle of sun at the back end of the garden. Tonight's Saison No.19 is lively and complex in a subtle, ungimmicky, grown-up kind of way, but for those excellent things I was more captivated by the upfront funky charms of yesterday's Brett Saison No. Whatever-it-Was.
> 
> Three Aliens down; three remaining!


Bloody cheek. 
FYI, lounge lizard does not = creep


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> France is wonderful in many ways. Beer is not one of them.
> 
> View attachment 138529



True dat, apart from that fancy rezzie place in that Lyon what brewed its own beer (see posts passim) I can't say I've found many of note.


----------



## srw (9 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> France is wonderful in many ways. Beer is not one of them.
> 
> View attachment 138529


I remember a nice brewpub in St-Malo. Still three varieties of blonde, though. There are some reasonably interesting bottles available in Brittany.

On the other hand, Belgium and the UK don't really match up to France when it comes to wine.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Aug 2016)

srw said:


> On the other hand, Belgium and the UK don't really match up to France when it comes to wine.



The wine thread is...

Anyway if we're getting wine poncey, the French wine is rubbish compared to Italian.


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2016)

My lad sang the praises of craft ales available in Lyon.


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Aug 2016)

srw said:


> I remember a nice brewpub in St-Malo. Still three varieties of blonde, though. There are some reasonably interesting bottles available in Brittany.
> 
> On the other hand, Belgium and the UK don't really match up to France when it comes to wine.


The brewery represented by Mrs M's usual glass (La Percheronne) had some nice offerings - I've never seen them since buying the glass and a selection of their bottled beer at a market in Remelard though. (They had an Ambrée that was very reminiscent of a superior best bitter).

Bieres Touquettoises make a lovely Biere Blanche, earthier than the norm - and I remember liking Saint Rieul's Barge Rousse when I was in Picardy. Le Crotoy has a brewery too (I think), although I can't remember whether we tried any of its offerings.

Is the issue that the good stuff is mostly regional, and so doesn't make it out of the local area, perhaps?


----------



## srw (9 Aug 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Is the issue that the good stuff is mostly regional, and so doesn't make it out of the local area, perhaps?


Probably. Actually, you've reminded me that I've had decent, if not too _outré_ beer in French Flanders too - the area around Lille - where it's too cold for grapes and there's a strong cultural connection to Belgium.

I've found that you can normally get Leffe on tap in France without too much of a hunt. It's not that original, but it's nicer than your average _pression_.


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> My lad sang the praises of craft ales available in Lyon.


Given his penchant for nasty, sour, gone off geuze beers that is hardly a recommendation.


----------



## User169 (9 Aug 2016)

srw said:


> I remember a nice brewpub in St-Malo. Still three varieties of blonde, though. There are some reasonably interesting bottles available in Brittany.
> 
> On the other hand, Belgium and the UK don't really match up to France when it comes to wine.



I was in Brittany last year and went to the brewpub in St Malo.

Nice installation, but I think they only had one beer on tap and one or two bottles.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Aug 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Thirst Class Ale, Oatmeal Pale Ale
> 
> Browner than Pale but v.v. nice
> 
> ...



Your flash sunglasses.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Aug 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 138316
> View attachment 138317
> 
> 
> ...


ONE Mossirlami, s'il vous plaît


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Aug 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Your flash sunglasses.





MossCommuter said:


> gives out more light than it takes in. Yes, this beer glows with goodness.



Protection from the brilliance


----------



## Aperitif (9 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> The BBC are using Sigma for their Olympic subtitles, which are also crap.


What is Sigma?


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Aug 2016)

Aperitif said:


> ONE Mossirlami, s'il vous plaît


Ha, ha, ha


----------



## Aperitif (9 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> France is wonderful in many ways. Beer is not one of them.
> 
> View attachment 138529


Agree - saw loads of that stuff in Auchan yesterday, alongside Spitfire etc and all the 'leading UK brewers'. Luckily, there was a bar serving Grimbergen Dubbel just outside the exit.. and blond. And a 'Selection'. All about 6 or 7% and, "brewed in France" I think.  Anyway, rich, cool beer to soothe the aching shopping trolley. (bought a stash of Picpoul de Pinet and BandalyesIknowthewinethreadisthataway...)


----------



## Aperitif (9 Aug 2016)

Without Prisma... 





And with... 







Oh, ok - just for you, Rich...


----------



## Aperitif (9 Aug 2016)

The Maredsous is an easy-drinking 10%-er, with a light and gentle 'boule' to keep one's palate interested as it starts to hammer away at the senses. 
A whole new flavour arrived afterwards in the Chimay. I could drink a few of these I think, but be wrecked the next day - due reward for gluttony. A 9% ABV for this one from Friar Tuck villas in Trappistes-on-C...lovely stuff - in a big, corked bottle. (yumtus.)


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> View attachment 138540
> 
> 
> Hostelling has improved a bit. No prizes for guessing my whereabouts.


That's a braw ale....slainte!


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Aug 2016)

First Chop Pod Vanilla Stout






Light in body and not overly Stouty. Hint of treacle. Hint of bitter.

It'll be okay for the quiz night sesh.


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> First Chop Pod Vanilla Stout
> 
> View attachment 138672
> 
> ...


I'd have been proud of that photo, Mossy. Feck all in focus!


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> I'd have been proud of that photo, Mossy. Feck all in focus!


I don't need no prisma to fark up a photo

That was all me that was


----------



## Crackle (9 Aug 2016)

Aperitif said:


> What is Sigma?


It's a memory cock up.


----------



## martint235 (9 Aug 2016)

Young Double Chocolate. Nom


----------



## Crackle (9 Aug 2016)

Pint of Mor, ale with an accent I can't do.






A bit yeasty but highly drinkable.


----------



## martint235 (9 Aug 2016)

So McEwans Champion. Is this the same brewery as McEwans Export?


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Pint of Mor, ale with an accent I can't do.
> 
> View attachment 138690
> 
> ...


Is Mor the Scots gaelic for sea? (I know it's sea in Welsh...)


----------



## User169 (10 Aug 2016)

No beer here. Afternoon sorted though.


----------



## User169 (10 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> No beer here. Afternoon sorted though.
> 
> View attachment 138848



Sing to the tune of "Country Roads"...

"Boire un Pont
Pour de bon,
Lui donner un glaçon,
Le renverser
Dans son gosier
Boire un Pont,
C'est très bon !"


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> Sing to the tune of "Country Roads"...
> 
> "Boire un Pont
> Pour de bon,
> ...


This, boys and girls, is why we should stick to drinking beer


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Aug 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> This, boys and girls, is why we should stick to drinking beer


----------



## nickyboy (10 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Pint of Mor, ale with an accent I can't do.
> 
> View attachment 138690
> 
> ...



You in Rio?


----------



## User169 (10 Aug 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> This, boys and girls, is why we should stick to drinking beer



Bet you've tried to fit the words to the tune though!


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> Bet you've tried to fit the words to the tune though!


Might have


----------



## srw (10 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> Bet you've tried to fit the words to the tune though!


I might if I knew the tune.


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Aug 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Might have


And what does" drink a bridge" mean anyway?


----------



## User169 (10 Aug 2016)

Not really sure what all the fuss is about absinthe. No effect at all.


----------



## macp (10 Aug 2016)

Peroni or Birra Moretti failing that Hoegaarden or Stella 4


----------



## Aperitif (10 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Is that a marzipan ichthyosaur?


the one on the left is a Brianosaurus.
At right - well, by now it could be you, me, Mick Jagger or Gina Lollobrigida...depends on how much is left in the bottle! Could even be Roy O. singing 'Only Peroni' I suppose...


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> Not really sure what all the fuss is about absinthe. No effect at all.
> 
> View attachment 138871


It makes you appreciate a nice beer even more, surely. After all, Absinthe makes the heart grow fonder.


----------



## User169 (11 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Is that a marzipan ichthyosaur?



Marzipan Ichthyosauruses? Brianosauruses?

What've you lot been smokin?


----------



## Chromatic (11 Aug 2016)

I had a bottle of this the other day.





I liked it.


----------



## Crackle (11 Aug 2016)

Timothy Taylor Landlord. Years since I've had a pint.





Rather nice.


----------



## theclaud (11 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Timothy Taylor Landlord. Years since I've had a pint.
> 
> View attachment 139016
> 
> Rather nice.


Landlord. Pitchfork. Summer Lightning. Three classics that have held their own in the face of the upstarts. A lot of beers that were once good have been deservedly displaced and now seem either run-of-the-mill or just a bit bleurgh. @srw doubtless puts this down to all these exotic hops corrupting our palates. I reckon it's just that beer has got loads better.


----------



## nickyboy (11 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Timothy Taylor Landlord. Years since I've had a pint.
> 
> View attachment 139016
> 
> Rather nice.



I'm missing the palm tree


----------



## srw (11 Aug 2016)

theclaud said:


> Landlord. Pitchfork. Summer Lightning. Three classics that have held their own in the face of the upstarts. A lot of beers that were once good have been deservedly displaced and now seem either run-of-the-mill or just a bit bleurgh. @srw doubtless puts this down to all these exotic hops corrupting our palates. I reckon it's just that beer has got loads better.


Nah. It's cultural imperialism. Over-aggressive flavours knocking the diversity and subtlety out of the cask-conditioned market in favour of blandly uniform florality and overpriced pasteurised fizzy pop.

I had a rather nice pint of Bombardier last week.


----------



## theclaud (11 Aug 2016)

srw said:


> Nah. It's cultural imperialism. Over-aggressive flavours knocking the diversity and subtlety out of the cask-conditioned market in favour of blandly uniform florality and overpriced pasteurised fizzy pop.
> 
> I had a rather nice pint of Bombardier last week.



Ignoring the keg thing, Bombardier is pleasant enough, but just a bit 'meh' alongside a Bishop's Farewell. Thing is, at the time I used to get excited about a decent pint of Bombardier, about one boozer in ten served a pint of any kind of cask ale that wasn't sour, flat or vaguely minging. And most would argue when you raised the issue, even or especially when the beer was essentially vinegar with toenails.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Aug 2016)

theclaud said:


> Ignoring the keg thing, Bombardier is pleasant enough, but just a bit 'meh' alongside a Bishop's Farewell. Thing is, at the time I used to get excited about a decent pint of Bombardier, about one boozer in ten served a pint of any kind of cask ale that wasn't sour, flat or vaguely minging. And most would argue when you raised the issue, even or especially when the beer was essentially vinegar with toenails.


Opinion of the year! As in another thread..."perfectly Frank"


----------



## srw (12 Aug 2016)

theclaud said:


> Ignoring the keg thing,


Ooh I say. I'm all for enriching cultures, but not at the expense of the best of the old. And cask conditioning, done well, is a great tradition. Ignoring the keg thing is like ignoring the increasing hegemony of Starbucks and Harris&Hoole.


----------



## Crackle (12 Aug 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I'm missing the palm tree


Yeah sorry my view was blocked and I'm not sure it was visible through the rain.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Yeah sorry my view was blocked and I'm not sure it was visible through the rain.


Hot stuff that naepalm.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Aug 2016)

Just got my Dad these towards his birthday present. They are from one of the micro breweries in town. I have tasted the coffee stout and the smugglers stout before and both were rather nice.


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just got my Dad these towards his birthday present. They are from one of the micro breweries in town. I have tasted the coffee stout and the smugglers stout before and both were rather nice.



The Kraken Coffee Stout is superb. I very much like the Calista IPA as well. All In Jim and Spratwaffler are good too. I think I've tried the Monkey Wit but can't remember what I thought of it.

Haven't tried the others, but they stock them all in the local off licence so I'm sure I'll get round to it soon. I'm slightly wary of the beetroot and chilli one.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> The Kraken Coffee Stout is superb. I very much like the Calista IPA as well. All In Jim and Spratwaffler are good too. I think I've tried the Monkey Wit but can't remember what I thought of it.
> 
> Haven't tried the others, but they stock them all in the local off licence so I'm sure I'll get round to it soon. I'm slightly wary of the beetroot and chilli one.


Yes I am interested to try the beetroot and chilli one. Hopefully I will get a tasting so I will report back.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Aug 2016)

Just popped to the local for 3 pints of Royal Oak 4.4% bitter and due to the footy season sarting it was packed.. 
so come on whoever its filled the pub again...


----------



## Spartak (13 Aug 2016)




----------



## nickyboy (13 Aug 2016)

Down the Costas innit 

Estepona Carrefour has a decent collection for a quality beer desert like Spain

More to come but had a try of Castellana Ahumada. 4.8% and about 3 quid for a 75cl bottle. It's a sort of dunkel-ish brew. Not great but at least someone's trying to make a beer that isn't generic cerveza


----------



## Crackle (13 Aug 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Down the Costas innit
> 
> Estepona Carrefour has a decent collection for a quality beer desert like Spain
> 
> ...


Is that Scotland?


----------



## rich p (13 Aug 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just got my Dad these towards his birthday present. They are from one of the micro breweries in town. I have tasted the coffee stout and the smugglers stout before and both were rather nice.
> View attachment 139340


I had the All in Jim on draught from a pub on Deal seafront last year Wimpers. 
I liked it.
I've of bottle from Buxton Brewery @nickyboy .
Axe Edge, I'll let you know.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Aug 2016)

One of these was brought back from Canada for me, getting consumed now:


----------



## rich p (13 Aug 2016)

Oh, and first up another one from Buxton.
Tropic Blunder - 5.2% of pineapple pale ale. Crazy guys...
It's bitter to the point of wowzer and the pineapple isn't in yer fizzog. Not bad on a hot summer's evening.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> I had the All in Jim on draught from a pub on Deal seafront last year Wimpers.
> I liked it.
> I've of bottle from Buxton Brewery @nickyboy .
> Axe Edge, I'll let you know.



What with that and the Marble stuff you put away....all I can do is thank you for keeping the Northern economy afloat


----------



## nickyboy (13 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Is that Scotland?



Gulf stream affect innit


----------



## User169 (13 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> I had the All in Jim on draught from a pub on Deal seafront last year Wimpers.
> .



I had a mad old great aunt who lived in Deal who'd run a hotel in Nairobi back in the good old days. She once stayed with us and was snoozing next to me on the sofa, when she suddenly woke up, turned to me and barked: "Boy! Are we in Africa?" "Er, no, we're in Basingstoke"

As you were!


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Aug 2016)

Barry Island IPA (Brains Craft, 6.0% abv)





I do wonder, at times, whether my tastebuds are knackered. I didn't get the citrus described on the label from this, finding it floral and herby instead - it is very dry, with the lingering aftertaste you'd expect, but has a subtle bready sweetness lurking underneath that lifts it a little out of the "American Pale Ale" run of the mill.

Bragging Rights (Brains Craft, 5.0% abv)




Now this is a bit more interesting - based, apparently, on an ancient Welsh style and brewed with honey, nutmeg and coriander (I assume the latter two are additions to the "ancient" recipe). This has an initial sweet tang, a bit like a cider lolly, before warming so that the honey taste comes through, in about the right amount for a honey beer (I'm not keen on those where it's all you can taste). I can't say that I picked up much of the other flavours, but it's not all sweet mellowness, and I assume that that's down in part to those. The finish is bitter, but doesn't linger to any great degree, and if this has a weakness, it's in that lightness.

Both beers were from the local Home Bargains, for a mere 69p a bottle - definitely worth trying at that price.

Mrs M says: "Very nice" x2


----------



## User169 (13 Aug 2016)

Was in Strasbourg today. Quite a nascent beer scene there.

Grabbed, at random, 6 IPAs from local Brewers.


----------



## User169 (13 Aug 2016)

Started with the one the left first. 

Nice head retention for a French beer. No real hop aroma, just cereal and strong caramel and candy sugar flavour with some Belgian style yeast spiciness and some back end bitterness.

Not really an IPA: more of a Belgian blonde.


----------



## User169 (13 Aug 2016)

Perle-Hop Mosaic USA from Brasserie Perle outta Strasbourg.

What the hell did they do to the mosaic? A tiny bit of the juiciness you'd expect from mosaic, but overwhelmed by raw cereal aroma and flavour.


----------



## srw (13 Aug 2016)

Imagine, if you will, a photo of a bottle of Honeydew, a Peroni glass with half of the Honeydew in it, and a large glass of soave (a soave più for the Handelians amongst you)

That was the scene @rvw would have posted last night had her phone let her - we went upmarket* and had dinner in Guildford Pizza Express as a reward for putting together an Ikea bed.


*I can't think of any other reason why Peroni costs £4 for a small bottle, and Honeydew £6 a bottle....


----------



## theclaud (13 Aug 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> for a mere 69p a bottle


----------



## stephec (13 Aug 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Barry Island IPA (Brains Craft, 6.0% abv)
> View attachment 139391
> 
> I do wonder, at times, whether my tastebuds are knackered. I didn't get the citrus described on the label from this, finding it floral and herby instead - it is very dry, with the lingering aftertaste you'd expect, but has a subtle bready sweetness lurking underneath that lifts it a little out of the "American Pale Ale" run of the mill.
> ...


Snap!

I had exactly the same last night, couldn't get on with the second one but luckily I'd stocked up on the first.


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Aug 2016)

Paragon of all things frightfully middle claahs daahling, BBC radio 4 food programme, today was about British beer.

Nothing revelatory, at least not to the cognoscenti of the beer thread and covers much the same as this thread does from time to time.

Worth a listen though, even if Sheila Dillon does get on your wick.


----------



## stephec (14 Aug 2016)

Sitting in the garden with this little beauty, don't mind if I do.

A traditional IPA that makes a nice change from the citrus stuff.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Aug 2016)

Local San Francisco Kolsch to start followed by this (insert brewer name when remembered) red ale, very nice 5.6%, vanillary notes not heavy in the hops, good stuff!


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2016)

nickyboy said:


> What with that and the Marble stuff you put away....all I can do is thank you for keeping the Northern economy afloat


And I thought you were the northern powerhouse ..


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2016)

Hefeweisse wotsit was average bit the Long Man US IPA and the Gun pale were perfect for a hot day. Halves, showing my feminine side @theclaud ...


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2016)

My legendary restraint has wilted under the sun...
...My local beer shop prop. saved this one for me. I've only had one underwhelming Cloudwater before so I was pleasantly surprised by this DIPA version 6!
. 9% of loveliness though the beer shop man thought it was a tad sweet.


----------



## User169 (14 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> My legendary restraint has wilted under the sun...
> ...My local beer shop prop. saved this one for me. I've only had one underwhelming Cloudwater before so I was pleasantly surprised by this DIPA version 6!
> . 9% of loveliness though the beer shop man thought it was a tad sweet.
> 
> View attachment 139528



Ooooo! Nice. Not managed to track one of those down - they have a very good rep.


----------



## theclaud (14 Aug 2016)

Oh noes. The boycott has gone tits up. In my defence, I'm round someone else's house and don't like to be impolite...


----------



## John the Monkey (14 Aug 2016)

The Green Gecko (Hatherwood Craft Brewery, 5% abv)




This has probably featured enough for me to get away with Prisma-ing the picture. Another of Lidl's offerings, back up to £1.25 in Wilmslow, rather than the 89p I found in Cardigan. This isn't a ground breaker, but has a decent amount of mandarin and peach in the flavour, and a fair heaping of dryness. Nice, and certainly punches above its weight in the sub £2 a bottle category.

Mrs M says : "Very nice."


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2016)

theclaud said:


> Oh noes. The boycott has gone tits up. In my defence, I'm round someone else's house and don't like to be impolite...
> 
> View attachment 139542


The boycott went tits up when ThreeScabsMcGinty went to the dark side.
I liked that rhubarb one.


----------



## User169 (14 Aug 2016)

Brett ale. A bit less juicy, but a bit spicier than a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2016)

Look, I've reneged on my non-liking Prisma posts, but my members have voted for another wildcat strike as from tomorrow until further notice.
You have been warned.


----------



## Crackle (14 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Hefeweisse wotsit was average bit the Long Man US IPA and the Gun pale were perfect for a hot day. Halves, showing my feminine side @theclaud ...
> 
> View attachment 139517


I like the Cartier capture of the barmaid with a finger up her nose.


----------



## User169 (14 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Look, I've reneged on my non-liking Prisma posts, but my members have voted for another wildcat strike as from tomorrow until further notice.
> You have been warned.


----------



## martint235 (14 Aug 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> The Green Gecko (Hatherwood Craft Brewery, 5% abv)
> View attachment 139541
> 
> This has probably featured enough for me to get away with Prisma-ing the picture. Another of Lidl's offerings, back up to £1.25 in Wilmslow, rather than the 89p I found in Cardigan. This isn't a ground breaker, but has a decent amount of mandarin and peach in the flavour, and a fair heaping of dryness. Nice, and certainly punches above its weight in the sub £2 a bottle category.
> ...


Green Gecko is one of my favourite beers so you got a like but coupling Prisma with "a decent amount of mandarin and peach" is getting way too close to ponsiness for it to escape mention


----------



## srw (14 Aug 2016)

theclaud said:


> Oh noes. The boycott has gone tits up. In my defence, I'm round someone else's house and don't like to be impolite...
> 
> View attachment 139542


I think you should have set up a picket line on their lawn, and posted a video to Facebook in case any friendly Trot wanted to create mayhem...


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2016)

Wine


DP said:


> View attachment 139572


Cynical moi?


----------



## Spartak (14 Aug 2016)

Tonight's beer from Northern France ....






... only 3€ for 6 bottles !!!


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Do we really want to hear or see more from your members?


I'll ask Accy to set up a poll...


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Aug 2016)

martint235 said:


> Green Gecko is one of my favourite beers so you got a like but coupling Prisma with "a decent amount of mandarin and peach" is getting way too close to ponsiness for it to escape mention


----------



## nickyboy (15 Aug 2016)

Son #2 is fully converted to the modern beer revolution. He has been disappointed that Estepona Carrefour hasn't any, in his words, "orange coloured cloudy grapefruit beer"

So imagine our surprise in a restaurant we came across Babel Brewery American IPA. Brewed in Estepona, hasn't even got a website. At 5% it's fairly easy holiday drinking. Bottle conditioned so nice and cloudy. Rather orange coloured and packs a grapefruit punch. Son #2 happy. Me too cos it was good


----------



## User169 (15 Aug 2016)

19.9%: All the way from California.

"Contains alcohol" says the label. Not 'arf! It's never entirely clear whether or not USanians have an extremely dry senzarumer.


----------



## Crackle (15 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> View attachment 139765
> 
> 
> 19.9%: All the way from California.
> ...


19%!


----------



## User169 (15 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> 19%!



Don't forget the additional 0.9!


----------



## Crackle (15 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> Don't forget the additional 0.9!


I think I'd forget a lot of things if i drank that.


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Aug 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Son #2 is fully converted to the modern beer revolution. He has been disappointed that Estepona Carrefour hasn't any, in his words, "orange coloured cloudy grapefruit beer"
> 
> So imagine our surprise in a restaurant we came across Babel Brewery American IPA. Brewed in Estepona, hasn't even got a website. At 5% it's fairly easy holiday drinking. Bottle conditioned so nice and cloudy. Rather orange coloured and packs a grapefruit punch. Son #2 happy. Me too cos it was good
> 
> View attachment 139750


Good grief! Gang signs in the beer thread, whatever next? Crackle's dog joining the special forces?






Oh.


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> View attachment 139765
> 
> 
> 19.9%: All the way from California.
> ...


Is it horrible?


----------



## nickyboy (16 Aug 2016)

Seek and ye shall find....

...the only specialist beer bar in Estepona. It's a conservative town for beer. Any number of varieties of lager but the beer revolution hasn't really made it to Andalucia yet.

Bar Siopa. Good range of micro stuff from Estepona, Marbella, Malaga and Sevilla

On recommendation I had the Altos Hornos from Marbella. Orange, cloudy, hoppy. Ticked all the boxes and nicely balanced. Just right for a warm evening


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Aug 2016)

North Korean Beer Festival
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...yang-north-korea-launches-first-beer-festival


----------



## theclaud (17 Aug 2016)

Nightcap. You could basically just show the label to an angry water buffalo and it wouldn't even think about approaching any closer...


----------



## srw (17 Aug 2016)

Courier is an aggressive font, isn't it? But what of the beer inside? Which Empire and which season? The autumn of the British? The winter of the Ottoman? Or the high summer of the Roman?


----------



## User169 (17 Aug 2016)

theclaud said:


> Nightcap. You could basically just show the label to an angry water buffalo and it wouldn't even think about approaching any closer...
> 
> View attachment 139954



One exploded whilst I was away on holiday. I tried one earlier in the week, but don't really like it to be honest.


----------



## theclaud (17 Aug 2016)

srw said:


> Courier is an aggressive font, isn't it? But what of the beer inside? Which Empire and which season? The autumn of the British? The winter of the Ottoman? Or the high summer of the Roman?


I was abiding by the new reviewing conventions. I thought it was perfectly clear. Anyway I still have the Oatmeal Stout left, and will reflect on the entire series when it is no more.


----------



## theclaud (17 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> One exploded whilst I was away on holiday. I tried one earlier in the week, but don't really like it to be honest.


Mine was very lively. I had to approach it with great restraint to avoid the Full Crackle Effect.


----------



## Crackle (17 Aug 2016)

theclaud said:


> Mine was very lively. I had to approach it with great restraint to avoid the Full Crackle Effect.


Full Effect d'Crackle or FEC! as I might say when confronted with this phenomenon.


----------



## User169 (17 Aug 2016)

theclaud said:


> I was abiding by the new reviewing conventions. I thought it was perfectly clear. Anyway I still have the Oatmeal Stout left, and will reflect on the entire series when it is no more.



Be careful with that one - have your glass ready!

You had the 100% brett? It's a bit odd, but I quite like it.


----------



## theclaud (17 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> Be careful with that one - have your glass ready!
> 
> You had the 100% brett? It's a bit odd, but I quite like it.


Yep I like it. It's definitely a bit, well... unusual. I'll probably drink the stout a trifle too cold, as it's not been stouty sort of weather...


----------



## srw (17 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> One exploded whilst I was away on holiday. I tried one earlier in the week, but don't really like it to be honest.


Placeholder for googly eyes gobsmacked yellow face thing.

I'd suggest posting a few out at random, but postal services might not take too kindly to explosive packages...


----------



## User169 (17 Aug 2016)

User said:


> What about handing them out in a few weeks?



It's just shy of 300km to Cologne!


----------



## User169 (17 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Not that far to Hook or, if that is a bit early, 's-Gtavendeel at lunchtime.



Ah, just looked at the route again - didn't realize you were arriving in Hook!


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> I had the All in Jim on draught from a pub on Deal seafront last year Wimpers.
> I liked it.
> I've of bottle from Buxton Brewery @nickyboy .
> Axe Edge, I'll let you know.


Axe Edge ....it's good to be livin' on the edge, where only the strong survive. Dangereously Moorish...


----------



## smutchin (18 Aug 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> Dangereously Moorish



Like Othello?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Aug 2016)

Dale's pale ale, std effort, nothing to see, move along...







Death Valley Pale Ale, four hops, four malts, not too in your face on either front but really nicely balanced, wish I'd bought more.






It also wins the best label in the thread award.


----------



## User169 (18 Aug 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Dale's pale ale, std effort, nothing to see, move along...
> 
> View attachment 140212



Top notch table cloth.


----------



## User169 (18 Aug 2016)

Magic Rock bike kit. Pretty fine!


----------



## John the Monkey (18 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> Magic Rock bike kit. Pretty fine!
> 
> View attachment 140241


That lad could stand to cheer up a bit mind. Maybe someone told him the wrong hours for the brewery tap.


----------



## John the Monkey (18 Aug 2016)

Boondoggle (Ringwood, 4.2% abv)




One I've drunk before, although it was a 5% brew in different livery back then.

Billed as a blonde ale, this is more amber, with a fair bit of caramel fronting the taste. There is some dry bitterness behind that, but I struggled to put my finger on just what taste was behind it - none of the obvious hop flavours sprang to mind. No lingering aftertaste to mention, but flavourful while the taste lasts. Not bad.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2016)

My addled brain can't remember if I've had this one before but, whatever, it's another fine Arbor.
Some Kind of Wise Guy APA


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Like Othello?


As in addictive-also as in the wiley windy moors of t'Peak and t'Pennines


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Aug 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> As in addictive-also as in the wiley windy moors of t'Peak and t'Pennines


Is this to be sung to the tune of Kate Bush's Wuthering Heights?


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Aug 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Is this to be sung to the tune of Kate Bush's Wuthering Heights?


Whatever floats your boat!


----------



## Crackle (19 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Let's try it out
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/FF0VaBxb27w



So many questions.....so few answers......but strangely compelling.


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2016)

I buy most of my wine at Majestic but never any of their beers. Their selection of 'craft' beers is abysmally small and limited largely to a few US obvious ones, a few others and Vedett. Today I mentioned that they were missing a trick as I spend at least as much on beer as wine but not a penny in their store.
The manager defended the width of their selection which I explained was pretty skimpy in truth. They also only sell in 6s or more whereas I like to buy one or two of various types which adds to the fun and serendipity of it all.
He came round in the end and said he'd bring it up at their next regional meeting - I'm sure nothing will come of it!
He did however give me a few free samples !


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2016)

I just braved the rain to pop down to the local offie for some supplies and they had a small table handing out freebies. It's from a very local micro-brewery in my road.
Pretty fine citrus APA and a hoppy golden pale ale @ 5.2% and 4.2% respectively. It hard to get less beer miles apart from home brew!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> He did however give me a few free samples !
> View attachment 140363





rich p said:


> ...they had a small table handing out freebies.



You ever think they're trying to get rid of you?


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> You ever think they're trying to get rid of you?


Help the Aged innit...


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> I just braved the rain to pop down to the local offie for some supplies and they had a small table handing out freebies. It's from a very local micro-brewery in my road.
> Pretty fine citrus APA and a hoppy golden pale ale @ 5.2% and 4.2% respectively. It hard to get less beer miles apart from home brew!
> 
> View attachment 140383
> View attachment 140384


Duck me! How big are them cans?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Aug 2016)

Our lass bought some of these from Sainsbury's as they were cheap, she doesn't like them, but I've definitely drunk worse, two more to neck and then back to the cider.


----------



## User169 (19 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Not that far to Hook or, if that is a bit early, 's-Gtavendeel at lunchtime.



i was thinking of putting a brew on tomorrow. Even better (well maybe) than bringing you some beer, maybe I could brew something for the occasion. What do you fancy? It can't be anything too exotic given time, but I could make a pale ale which could be more on the US sideor something a bit more English.

@theclaud @srw


----------



## User169 (19 Aug 2016)

Gin and beer cocktail.


----------



## srw (19 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> Gin and beer cocktail.
> 
> View attachment 140416





srw said:


> Actually what it reminded me of was tonic water. With the right gin, mixed very strong (about 1:1) and perhaps with a small slice of orange I think it could make a very good aperitif.



That's rather less strong than 1:1...

Is it any good?


----------



## srw (19 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> i was thinking of putting a brew on tomorrow. Even better (well maybe) than bringing you some beer, maybe I could brew something for the occasion. What do you fancy? It can't be anything too exotic given time, but I could make a pale ale which could be more on the US sideor something a bit more English.
> 
> @theclaud @srw


@User as well.

I'm straight down the line trad English or Belgian. Unfortunately I think the ideal beer will be contingent on the weather, which I guess could be anything from torrential autumnal rain (barley wine or strong mild) to glorious Indian summer (cold blonde or biere blanche).

I have visions of a bike with a pedal-powered fridge attached to the back keeping pack with the Fridays' peleton through the Netherlands, pausing only to top up bidons.


----------



## iandg (19 Aug 2016)

This popped up on my FB feed today - my favourite beer






I named my first dog after it - Wadworth






I even bought the jersey


----------



## srw (19 Aug 2016)

wicker man said:


> This popped up on my FB feed today - my favourite beer


I haven't had that for a while. It was the first proper beer I drank regularly, at the King's Bed and Hell in Abingdon (paging @Fab Foodie!) 

I seem to remember that while we were waiting for A-level results a 17-year-old srw and a friend (who was 18 by then) went to the pub to be served by someone we'd been at school with who was younger than me.


----------



## Ian H (19 Aug 2016)

Did I mention my friend who invented 'Cotter', which is half an Otter Bitter in a pint glass, topped up with Coke. I haven't so far been tempted.


----------



## stephec (19 Aug 2016)

Wetherspoons have come up trumps with this 7.1% beauty.

Mild to slightly heavily hopped, but not over the top on citrus.

I only bought it because I liked the label.


----------



## User169 (19 Aug 2016)

srw said:


> That's rather less strong than 1:1...
> 
> Is it any good?



Pretty good actually. Need to experiment with ratios, but at 1:1 I think you're in Queen Mother aperitif territory.


----------



## User169 (19 Aug 2016)

User said:


> SRW will hate anything APAish.
> I have been enjoying Burning Sky Saison L'Été. On the other hand, I had a bottle of M&S Sorachi Saison by Adnams earlier and didn't like it much at all.



With a bit of practice, I reckon I could turn out a decent saison. but they need time. Same for Belgians - even a no nonsense blonde. 

Sorachi Ace scratched. 

Englisish style brew then!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Aug 2016)

Black Market Brewing Co Invasion red ale, very nice hop 'n' malt effort.


----------



## TVC (20 Aug 2016)

My weekend.


----------



## Goggs (20 Aug 2016)

Pure class..


----------



## Spartak (20 Aug 2016)

Brought one of these back from France .....






Absolutely delicious ;-)


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Aug 2016)

I've been enjoying a bottle of Brewdog Born To Die, while appreciating Arnold Schwarzaneggar in a challenging deconstruction of traditional paradigms of masculinity and modern man's existential quest for meaning...with a ****load of explosions, obvs.It's very hoppy but dangerously Moorish (not to mention 8.3%).


----------



## Goggs (20 Aug 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> I've been enjoying a bottle of Brewdog Born To Die, while appreciating Arnold Schwarzaneggar in a challenging deconstruction of traditional paradigms of masculinity and modern man's existential quest for meaning...with a ****load of explosions, obvs.It's very hoppy but dangerously _*Moorish*_ (not to mention 8.3%).



Muslims aren't particularly noted for their brewing abilities.


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Aug 2016)

Goggs said:


> Muslims aren't particularly noted for their brewing abilities.



Hehehe..I meant moreish!


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Aug 2016)

Bootleg Brewery Chorlton Pale

Nom


----------



## stephec (20 Aug 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> I've been enjoying a bottle of Brewdog Born To Die, while appreciating Arnold Schwarzaneggar in a challenging deconstruction of traditional paradigms of masculinity and modern man's existential quest for meaning...with a ****load of explosions, obvs.It's very hoppy but dangerously Moorish (not to mention 8.3%).


Are you watching Commando?


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Aug 2016)

stephec said:


> Are you watching Commando?


The last time....until the next time...


----------



## theclaud (20 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> With a bit of practice, I reckon I could turn out a decent saison. but they need time. Same for Belgians - even a no nonsense blonde.
> 
> Sorachi Ace scratched.
> 
> Englisish style brew then!



I'd like something dementedly hoppy with a strong suggestion of pina colada, please.

No?

Alright then, English booze it is! In practice we are easy to please. I quite like the M&S Sorachi thing, mind.


----------



## User169 (20 Aug 2016)

theclaud said:


> I'd like something dementedly hoppy with a strong suggestion of pina colada, please.
> 
> No?
> 
> Alright then, English booze it is! In practice we are easy to please. I quite like the M&S Sorachi thing, mind.



And bacon?


----------



## theclaud (20 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> And bacon?


Why not!


----------



## User169 (20 Aug 2016)

So it's a pale ale made with Bramling X hops from Worcestershire. American yeast and a bit of American hop just for clean bitterness.


----------



## theclaud (20 Aug 2016)

Generous lot, The Beer Thread Peeps! Drinking beer is clearly an indication of good character.


----------



## macp (20 Aug 2016)

I know this is controversial but I would love to drink some of the draught ales in my local but there are so many and generally those I have tasted have a distinctly bitter finish. I just read that golden ale was introduced to try and win business from lager drinkers. Any suggestions ?


----------



## theclaud (20 Aug 2016)

macp said:


> I know this is controversial but I would love to drink some of the draught ales in my local but there are so many and generally those I have tasted have a distinctly bitter finish. I just read that golden ale was introduced to try and win business from lager drinkers. Any suggestions ?


What beers does your local offer?


----------



## macp (20 Aug 2016)

theclaud said:


> What beers does your local offer?


They change them often so cant tell you but im planning on meeting swmbo down there later and will make a mental note.

Edit:
Just looked on the pubs webby

"We regularly feature quality, distinctive cask conditioned beers from Weetwood Ales, a small local brewery situated in the village of Oscroft, Cheshire. Weetwood’s Eastgate, Best Cask Bitter and Cheshire Cat or Old Dog dependent on season, take up a permanent pump each behind our bar. As does Beartown Brewery's Kodiak Gold from Congleton.

Our other local guest cask ales are changed on a weekly basis with recent guest appearances from Storm Brewing, Bollington, Slater's Ales, Titanic, Phoenix, Castle Rock, Wincle, Ossett, Rooster's and Northern Brewing".


----------



## theclaud (20 Aug 2016)

macp said:


> They change them often so cant tell you but im planning on meeting swmbo down there later and will make a mental note.


Take a snap of the line-up and post it here. @MossCommuter has probably tried most of 'em.


----------



## macp (20 Aug 2016)

Bugger it !!
Got my MTB out nipped down into the village and took a pic. Sorry for the image quality but from L to R we have Timothy Taylors Landlord, E.S.B. Conquest, Spitting Feathers Solstice, Corks Cask Blonde, Corks Cask IPA, Weetwood Best Bitter.


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Aug 2016)

macp said:


> Bugger it !!
> Got my MTB out nipped down into the village and took a pic. Sorry for the image quality but from L to R we have Timothy Taylors Landlord, E.S.B. Conquest, Spitting Feathers Solstice, Corks Cask Blonde, Corks Cask IPA, Weetwood Best Bitter.


My expert advice: have one of each. Report back.


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Aug 2016)

macp said:


> Bugger it !!
> Got my MTB out nipped down into the village and took a pic. Sorry for the image quality but from L to R we have Timothy Taylors Landlord, E.S.B. Conquest, Spitting Feathers Solstice, Corks Cask Blonde, Corks Cask IPA, Weetwood Best Bitter.


Seriously though, start with Timmy Taylor; if that's too bitter try the ESB or the one on the end that I can't see properly (it says "bitter" so probably isn't very). If you want something more zesty try the blonde or the IPA.

How about a half of each?


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Aug 2016)

theclaud said:


> Take a snap of the line-up and post it here. @MossCommuter has probably tried most of 'em.


Knowing that you've tried um and remembering what they're like.. two different challenges


----------



## macp (20 Aug 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Seriously though, start with Timmy Taylor; if that's too bitter try the ESB or the one on the end that I can't see properly (it says "bitter" so probably isn't very). If you want something more zesty try the blonde or the IPA.
> 
> How about a half of each?


Thanks I will try a half of the Blonde and the IPA. The one at the end is Weetwood Ales best bitter


----------



## Crackle (20 Aug 2016)

Ask if they do a tasting paddle. A lot of pubs do. 3 or 4, third of a pint glass, of one of each you want to sample.


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Aug 2016)

macp said:


> "We regularly feature quality, distinctive cask conditioned beers from Weetwood Ales, a small local brewery situated in the village of Oscroft, Cheshire. Weetwood’s Eastgate, Best Cask Bitter and Cheshire Cat or Old Dog dependent on season, take up a permanent pump each behind our bar. As does Beartown Brewery's Kodiak Gold from Congleton.
> 
> Our other local guest cask ales are changed on a weekly basis with recent guest appearances from Storm Brewing, Bollington, Slater's Ales, Titanic, Phoenix, Castle Rock, Wincle, Ossett, Rooster's and Northern Brewing".


Nice selection!

Weetwoods;
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-4319256
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-3713950 < this one (Oasthouse) sounds like it might be your sort of thing.

Beartown;
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-4325035
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-3890452
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-3662385

Slaters;
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-4012561
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-4083442
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-3890622

Titanic;
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-4041512
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-3968109
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-4031486
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-3959232

Anyroad, your local sounds great - hopefully you can find something you like in their range.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (20 Aug 2016)

Cheers


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Aug 2016)

Phoenix Gold (Byatt's 4.3% abv, bottle conditioned )





This is a really good one. From Coventry's Byatt's brewery, a gold that bucks the reputation for insipidity that this style has. A little bit of treacle and bread, with a large helping of floral and mandarin citrus hops following on, along with the slightest touch of peppery herbs. Superior stuff indeed, I'd go out of my way to get more of this one.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## theclaud (20 Aug 2016)

macp said:


> Bugger it !!
> Got my MTB out nipped down into the village and took a pic. Sorry for the image quality but from L to R we have Timothy Taylors Landlord, E.S.B. Conquest, Spitting Feathers Solstice, Corks Cask Blonde, Corks Cask IPA, Weetwood Best Bitter.



Looks a pretty decent selection. I think Landlord's a lovely pint, but if you're after something with a lagery vibe it might not be up your street. Don't know Corke's, but I find a lot of Blonde session beers disappointing so I'd be more inclined to try the IPA. Conquest is brewed by the uber-dull Cottage of Swindon, so I'd steer clear, but I'd give the Weetwood and the Solstice a go. If you can get past the beer being brown instead of yellow, arguably a good bitter is a better match for a Pilsner-drinker's palate than an undistinguished blonde. @rich p and I had a pint of something more sessiony by Spitting Feathers at their Chester tap on our Epilogue to @nickyboy's Llandudno ride in April - it was pleasant but unremarkable. The pub itself was lovely though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Aug 2016)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 140543


That old bloke looks quite quizzical, did he know you? Or had he forgotten he knew you?


----------



## Crackle (20 Aug 2016)

theclaud said:


> Looks a pretty decent selection. I think Landlord's a lovely pint, but if you're after something with a lagery vibe it might not be up your street. Don't know Corke's, but I find a lot of Blonde session beers disappointing so I'd be more inclined to try the IPA. Conquest is brewed by the uber-dull Cottage of Swindon, so I'd steer clear, but I'd give the Weetwood and the Solstice a go. If you can get past the beer being brown instead of yellow, arguably a good bitter is a better match for a Pilsner-drinker's palate than an undistinguished blonde. Rich and I had a pint of something more sessiony by Spitting Feathers at their Chester tap on our Epilogue to @nickyboy's Llandudno ride in April - it was pleasant but unremarkable. The pub itself was lovely though.
> 
> View attachment 140543


We have a TAP by me, it's my pub of choice and they often have good guest beers but spitting feathers is nearly always on and as you say it's OK but nothing special but the pub is great.


----------



## theclaud (20 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> That old bloke looks quite quizzical, did he know you? Or had he forgotten he knew you?


He was a bit of a nuisance but I decided to humour him. 

The building is an amazing Jacobean hall. Difficult to get enough of the interior in the frame cos the ceiling is so high. Duff attempt here - sorry, that old geezer's got into the shot again...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Aug 2016)

theclaud said:


> He was a bit of a nuisance but I decided to humour him.
> 
> The building is an amazing Jacobean hall. Difficult to get enough of the interior in the frame cos the ceiling is so high. Duff attempt here - sorry, that old geezer's got into the shot again...
> 
> View attachment 140544


He looks like he's shuffling something in his pockets, it's such a shame when they get to that age and cannot regulate their urges


----------



## vickster (20 Aug 2016)

I've just opened one of these, tastes decent if rather fizzy


----------



## rich p (20 Aug 2016)

Marmion said:


> He looks like he's shuffling something in his pockets, it's such a shame when they get to that age and cannot regulate their urges


There speaks a man who rarely puts his hand in his pocket...


----------



## macp (20 Aug 2016)

Thanks guys tried a couple pints of the Corks Blonde and enjoyed it. Thanks to one and all I have now extended my liquid refreshment beyond lager


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Aug 2016)

Couple of San Diego Mother Earth Brew Co beers, look pretty good, the beer shop is stocked with a ton of good stuff!






Look forward to these, Boo Koo gets a 90 outstanding on Beeradvo and Sin Tax 87.


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Couple of San Diego Mother Earth Brew Co beers, look pretty good, the beer shop is stocked with a ton of good stuff!
> 
> View attachment 140569
> 
> ...


Thank God, you're back on the booze


----------



## User169 (21 Aug 2016)

Check out the lumps in this - Halcyon from Thornbridge.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> Check out the lumps in this - Halcyon from Thornbridge.
> 
> View attachment 140650




Tell um it's vegan and the hipsters will lap it up


----------



## User169 (21 Aug 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Tell um it's vegan and the hipsters will lap it up



That's exactly how the barpeep sold it to me!


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2016)

Eat it with a spoon


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Aug 2016)

This is really rather good with much more going for it than the 3.5% ABV might suggest (how accurate can that be anyway). It's the colour of straw with plenty of bitter yeasty beeriness. I don't get the apricots that the clip suggests but am not bothered.

It's got no floaty bits.


----------



## subaqua (21 Aug 2016)

my daughter stopped me taking pics of beers as she called me a sad old man. 

however on holiday i started again. 

cornish beer







really nice and smooth. slightly cloudy so no finings added  


the ones below are from the brewery tour of St Austell ales. 








will be LOTS more pics of the bottled ones i could buy. this was nice and hoppy but not over powering. 






after the previous beer this was a good light one to clean gob for the rest of the tour. almost lagery 







this was the last one we tasted. originally brewed in 1981 there were a few crates lost and recent ly found at brewery when the museum was being renovated. was brewed as HSD ( Hicks Special Draught) and rebottled. for a 35 yrs old beer that has been kept in dark and cool it was stunning. tasted of christmas pudding and toffee. sadly no picture as was a bit wobbly by then having had equivalent of about 6 pints at 10am !

there were a few i didnt get pics of but will be looking out for later in year as they get bottled for christmas beer festival. bad habit at 8.2% was a good one. and there was another belgianesque one too. http://www.staustellbrewery.co.uk/beers-and-brewing/all-our-range small batch brews is what you need to look for


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Aug 2016)

subaqua said:


> my daughter stopped me taking pics of beers as she called me a sad old man.
> 
> however on holiday i started again.
> 
> ...


Out of interest, how many M'irlamis for the last one?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Aug 2016)

Monkey Paw smoked brown and Stone IPA last night, no pics.

http://monkeypawbrewing.com


----------



## subaqua (21 Aug 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Out of interest, how many M'irlamis for the last one?


how many what ?


----------



## subaqua (21 Aug 2016)

User said:


> And not taking pictures of beer makes her regard you as not sad?



she is a teenager , what do you think ?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Aug 2016)

subaqua said:


> how many what ?


Did it cost more than £2.49?


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Aug 2016)

subaqua said:


> how many what ?


Beer forum currency.

One M'irlami is currently at an exchange rate of 1 to £2.39


----------



## subaqua (21 Aug 2016)

The last one is not on sale to the GU sadly. For brewery tour only  

the whole tour was £32 for 2 adults and 2 kids . you get tokens to be exchanged for samples or bottles. sampling yields more alcohol per token.


----------



## User169 (21 Aug 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Monkey Paw smoked brown and Stone IPA last night, no pics.
> 
> http://monkeypawbrewing.com



Stone IPA is the nuts!


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Aug 2016)

This is delish.

A bit like Wieckse Witte but not so in your face. The oranges are not sweet either. A hint of saltines too. I like this very much.





Cloudy AND salty and I like it.

The whole world's ducked up.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Aug 2016)

subaqua said:


> sampling yields more alcohol per token.


I like where you're coming from


----------



## stephec (21 Aug 2016)

The tandoori chicken that's been marinading overnight is now in the oven, time for a spiffing aperitif.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> Stone IPA is the nuts!



Beer store up the road has a ton of Stone stuff, any recommendations?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (21 Aug 2016)

That was a Jennings Cumberland Ale a few minutes ago, it slipped down extremely nicely after my last day at work for a fortnight.

NEXT........

expect my posts to become somewhat erratic as the evening progresses


----------



## shouldbeinbed (21 Aug 2016)

The magic pixies came and filled it up again


----------



## Crackle (21 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> Check out the lumps in this - Halcyon from Thornbridge.
> 
> View attachment 140650


unmixed bits of carrot, that is.


----------



## User169 (21 Aug 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Beer store up the road has a ton of Stone stuff, any recommendations?



I'm drinking their DIPA, Ruination, right now (from their new Berlin brewery) which is a classic Californian palate wrecker. Arrogant Bastard is lovely - maybe look out for a aged version. Their RIS is one I'd like to try.

BUT, given you're in CA, see if they have anything from Sainte Adarius Rustic Ales! I paid a stupid amount of Mossilarmis for a bottle a while ago, but can't bring myself to drink it


----------



## subaqua (21 Aug 2016)

User said:


> That attempting to appease a transfer is a complete waste of time.



yup I am now into full on wind her up mode. wifey is not liking it tho


----------



## User169 (21 Aug 2016)

Bells Expedition Stout. A very nice non BA non adjunct stout outta Michigan. Pretty damn delish!


----------



## theclaud (21 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> A very nice non BA non adjunct stout


Come again?


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Aug 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 140654
> View attachment 140655
> 
> 
> ...



They brew a super stout too, if memory serves - worth looking out for. (Sandbar have had it in on occasion).


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Aug 2016)

Arrogant Bastard and Stone IPA on tap, no pics.


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Aug 2016)

Collabo news noooooow

http://mikkeller.dk/2016/08/20/mikkeller-brewing-san-diego-x-beavertown-collaboration/
(Beavertown & Mikkeller)


----------



## nickyboy (22 Aug 2016)

Granada has proved a much tougher nut to crack regarding decent beer than Estepona. I've had to resort to Manzanilla on several occasions as only FYP was available with one's tapas

But I did chance upon this; brewed locally, bottle conditioned, decent enough. Some citrussy notes but not enough bitterness really, just too much in the way of sweet malts. Still, better than Amstel that's for sure


----------



## User169 (22 Aug 2016)

Outta Cologne - Gruit Vibration.

With honey, spruce twigs, lavender, rose hips and elderberries.


----------



## User169 (22 Aug 2016)

Pale version - seabuckthorn, rose hips and bitter orange peel in this one.


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> Pale version - seabuckthorn, rose hips and bitter orange peel in this one.
> 
> View attachment 140860


They could be great or crap. I doubt there's an in-between.
What's the verdict DP?


----------



## User169 (22 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> They could be great or crap. I doubt there's an in-between.
> What's the verdict DP?



They were OK. Not as bad as I thought they'd be, but there was a good reason that hops replaced gruit 700 years ago!

I only tried them because I like Sebastian Sauer, the guy that makes them, but sometimes he seems a but unnecessarily wacky.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Aug 2016)

Tough finding decent weather and beer in San Diego, up first is Brother Earth Brew Co from north of the city, Boo Koo IPA, it's pretty good stuff, ackshly it's friggin ace.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Aug 2016)

Alesmith Nut Brown and Karl Straus Mosaic IPA, both yumtus, no pics.


----------



## User169 (23 Aug 2016)

WTAF??!!


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> View attachment 141008
> 
> 
> WTAF??!!


Dunno

Is it a little silhouetto of a man?


----------



## Crackle (23 Aug 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Dunno
> 
> Is it a little silhouetto of a man?


Only 4.7%, not even, an escape from reality.


----------



## srw (23 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Only 4.7%, not even, an escape from reality.


Easy come, easy go.


----------



## srw (23 Aug 2016)

Confession time. Not that (mamma) I killed a man.

Tonight I'm a traitor. I walked from the City to the South Bank (body is aching all the time) where there are a lot of street food stalls.

With only a grubby tenner to my name (I'm just a poor boy from a poor family) I had a pint of cider at three quid rather than a fancy beer at over a fiver. And a fancy lamb kebab, which was so good it sent shivers down my spine.

Heyho. Nothing really matters. But I'll be back on song as a beer champion at the weekend when we go for a birthday trip to Bruges.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Aug 2016)

srw said:


> Confession time. Not that (mamma) I killed a man.
> 
> Tonight I'm a traitor. I walked from the City to the South Bank (body is aching all the time) where there are a lot of street food stalls.
> 
> ...


----------



## rich p (23 Aug 2016)

Magic Spanner draught from the offie @ 3.5%. Pretty average, bit like a decent homebrew. Not a DP stylee, but in the original pejorative sense.
Followed by the lovely Burning Sky Arise. Aaaaah, that's better!


----------



## theclaud (23 Aug 2016)

srw said:


> Confession time


Oh well then, while we're at it...


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Aug 2016)

theclaud said:


> Oh well then, while we're at it...
> 
> View attachment 141017


ALL TOGETHER NOW....


----------



## Crackle (23 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Magic Spanner draught from the offie @ 3.5%. Pretty average, bit like a decent homebrew. Not a DP stylee, but in the original pejorative sense.
> Followed by the lovely Burning Sky Arise. Aaaaah, that's better!
> 
> View attachment 141016


Any chance you could not put the bottle so close to the edge in future, it makes me nervous.


----------



## srw (23 Aug 2016)

theclaud said:


> Oh well then, while we're at it...
> 
> View attachment 141017


Freezer gin.

Stylish.


----------



## Spartak (23 Aug 2016)

Rode out to watch my clubs evening 10 TT. Stopped en route for a pint ......


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Magic Spanner draught from the offie @ 3.5%. Pretty average, bit like a decent homebrew. Not a DP stylee, but in the original pejorative sense.
> Followed by the lovely Burning Sky Arise. Aaaaah, that's better!
> 
> View attachment 141016



Waz sample alert!


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Aug 2016)

Well, this is Peach Melbear from Beartown (see what they did there) and on the strength of the get that their Bluebeary Beer (oh, purleeeze) is not too blueberry-y I gave it a try.

It's lovely. Very nice indeed. If they used Peach they used the leaves, it's that nettley fruitiness that I like.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Aug 2016)

Alesmith Anvil ESB - it's their take in English pub beer using English malts, it's pretty darn good too. It's more malt than hop, can you believe it!







Overwhelming selection, this was one of their fridges, kids got fecked off waiting in the end and I was forced into an early selection...


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Aug 2016)

Well boys and girls. Your starter for ten. Recognise the cityscape.





The beer is called Jaguar from the Kelburn Brewery (a bit of a clue) and it's the perfect start to the afternoon.

Sun's out, shorts on. Mossy's on his jollies.


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Aug 2016)

Eden Brewery Blonde Knight- You can't beat a good blonde IMO (calling
@Fnaar !) and this one is made with Rye malt, which gives it a nice extra bit of flavour. Also at 4.4% it won't leave you feeling like you've just had a Wildling horde fighting in your head after a knight on the tiles (also Founders All Day IPA, a hoppier American style IPA but without the mahoosive ABV).
Cloudwater Brown Ale-Clouds bring the rain but also fine ales-''easy drinking brown ale featuring Vic's secret'' (hehehehehe).
Bad Seed Saison-if you like this style of beer then give this one a go for sure.
Weetwood Southern Cross-New World pale ale. One of the fruity, floral pale ales (3.6% so nice and easy does it), brewed with Downunder hops (hmm, that figures).
Northern Monk Mocha Porter-I've heard lots of good things about this one and I wasn't disappointed. Seek and ye shall find as they say.
Vocation Divide & Conquer-another quality offering from God's own country. If you've tried Wild Raven or Firestone Walker Wookey Jack then you'll love this one.


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Aug 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> Eden Brewery Blonde Knight- You can't beat a good blonde IMO (calling
> @Fnaar !) and this one is made with Rye malt, which gives it a nice extra bit of flavour. Also at 4.4% it won't leave you feeling like you've just had a Wildling horde fighting in your head after a knight on the tiles (also Founders All Day IPA, a hoppier American style IPA but without the mahoosive ABV).
> Cloudwater Brown Ale-Clouds bring the rain but also fine ales-''easy drinking brown ale featuring Vic's secret'' (hehehehehe).
> Bad Seed Saison-if you like this style of beer then give this one a go for sure.
> ...


Do you think you might need a lie down?


----------



## martint235 (25 Aug 2016)

I seem to have been stuck in a Heineken rut for a while lately. I blame the hot weather


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Aug 2016)

This is called Joker IPA.

described as wickedly hoppy.

In frightfully hip burger bars "wickedly" has come to mean "not", as ne fewl kno.

It's fizzy.

I'm just happy to be here. They also do cheese on toast. That's how hip it is.


----------



## Crackle (25 Aug 2016)

I know, traitor but this is rather good. Vanilla, marzipan, chocolate and it may be my 2nd....... As you were.....


----------



## smutchin (25 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> I know, traitor



Think of it as concentrated beer.


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2016)

There are literally hundreds of pubs in Brighton & Hove but I found one that I'd never been in before. Hard to believe but trye.
It ws probably a decent boozer once but has been stripped and pined to death. Luckily it was steamingly warm even at early evening and I'd just emerged, á la Ursula Undress, from the sea so the Thornbridge Rhubarbe á Saison was perfect in the beer garden.
As modelled by my professorial mate Kenny...


----------



## macp (25 Aug 2016)

I picked up a couple of bottles this evening from my local beer emporium. The first was called Cheshire Cat Blonde ale by Weetwood Ales. I rather enjoyed it and will be reporting back with my usual intense & critical thoughts on the 2nd tomorrow.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Aug 2016)

Alesmith Evil Dead Red Ale, v nice and it's 6.66%


----------



## srw (26 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> There are literally hundreds of pubs in Brighton & Hove but I found one that I'd never been in before. Hard to believe but trye.
> It ws probably a decent boozer once but has been stripped and pined to death. Luckily it was steamingly warm even at early evening and I'd just emerged, á la Ursula Undress, from the sea so the Thornbridge Rhubarbe á Saison was perfect in the beer garden.
> As modelled by my professorial mate Kenny...
> 
> ...


Halves?! A man of your reputation?!


----------



## Aperitif (26 Aug 2016)

[QUOTE 4435216, member: 43827"]My son despairs of me, I drink the same beer nearly all the time, Brains bitter. I can't handle strong beers, it would destroy me if I tried it. He's in Swansea for a couple of days with some friends at the beer festival. Oh to be young again.

P.S. *What's Jeremy Corbyn doing in the previous post, drinking beer.*
.[/QUOTE]
Sitting down - which might seem unusual. 
Nice to see the halves at table, Rich. What happened - did the boozer run out of pint glasses?


----------



## Aperitif (26 Aug 2016)

I'll take halfaminute for that, ta.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Aug 2016)

If you look closely at @rich p photo there are three halves but only Rich and his Brighton "friend" Kenny.

So who's got the second half?


----------



## Aperitif (26 Aug 2016)

Aperitif said:


> "I'll take halfaminute for that, ta." sang srw



FTFM


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2016)

Okay, okay, if you must know.
I bought 2 pints of a Siren bitter whose name escapes me, 4 halves of Rhubarbe, 4 of Calypso Berliner weisse (very very nice)and 2 halves of Darkstar Hophead between the four of us. The females were out of shot to the right of the Prof.
Another quality photo...


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Aug 2016)

Scottish skies make it impossible to judge the sun/yardarm relative positioning and I am on my holidays and I did 'just happen' to be passing a brewery so here we have a third pint each of St Mungo's (Gold medal winning) premium lager, Hefeweizen (Gold medal winning) wheat beer and totally ungarlanded (but full of Chinook) German Pale Ale.

The wheat beer is my favourite.

Cin cin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2016)

Despite me claiming that I was off the beer until October I shall be parked directly outside Tempest Brewery this afternoon in order to attend a meeting at a nearby building - it would feel terribly un-gentlemanly to not pop in.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Aug 2016)

Peterborough Beer Festival...

http://www.peterborough-camra.org.uk/index.php?bf=1


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Aug 2016)

Drygate Brewery

This is Grapefruit IPA

Ludicrously expensive at two m'irlamis for two thirds of a pint. That means a full pint world be, errm, well, err, like totes dear.

Very nice. Clear as a bell, Grapefruity, natch. Sour but not nasty sour. I'll be drinking geuze if I don't watch mesen.

I like the drygate brewery but I'll have to work on the beard if I come back again.






Outaspace Apple Beer next; it divides the critics but I love it. @rich p might remember the Brighton beer dispensary's thoughts on it (they sent it back as undrinkable)

L8rs


----------



## stephec (26 Aug 2016)

The Brewdog bar in Manchester at 13:00 on a Friday afternoon, don't mind if I do.

Hop Fiction, Jackhammer, Ace of Chinook.

Chuck in a Northern Monk East Coast Eternal, very tasty at only 4.1%.

Suits you sir!


----------



## Aperitif (26 Aug 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Drygate Brewery
> 
> This is Grapefruit IPA
> 
> ...


London tarrif at play...watch yoursen!


----------



## Maverick Goose (26 Aug 2016)

martint235 said:


> I seem to have been stuck in a Heineken rut for a while lately. I blame the hot weather


It does refresh the parts other beers can't reach!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Aug 2016)

Fin Du Monde, a fairly decent beer with a reasonable reputation.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Aug 2016)

Brother Earth Imperial Stout, it's the butteriest vanillariest stout you'll ever taste, nice!


----------



## Aperitif (27 Aug 2016)

Nice photos 3BM - I like a man with standards...takes his own worktop on holiday etc. That stout makes me want one right now!  I will pop into the Harp after work today and see if they have some Black IPA on tap... add a few drops of vanilla essence to soften the bitterness - and imagine!


----------



## theclaud (27 Aug 2016)

Bibble.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Aug 2016)

theclaud said:


> Bibble.
> 
> View attachment 141444



Orange coloured? Tick
Cloudy? Tick
Grapefruity? Almost certainly Tick

Son#2 would love this. Having said that he's at Leeds Fest with 30 cans of Greene King IPA he has managed to smuggle past security. Not a great beer but I wasn't going to buy Punk cans for him, despite his pleadings


----------



## theclaud (27 Aug 2016)

Sorry. I hadn't quite finished that post. Bibble, by Wild Beer Co, is a pleasant and juicily-hopped keg refresher. It followed an ordinary-ish citrus session beer from Boss and a pint of their slightly orangey Witbier which is called Bix. It's our new city-centre Craft Beer gaff. Nice enough place and a decent selection of cask, bottle and keg, but the staff make a bit of a meal out of getting the beer into the glass. I can't be doing with all that paper hankie instead of beermat bollocks.


----------



## theclaud (27 Aug 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Orange coloured? Tick
> Cloudy? Tick
> Grapefruity? Almost certainly Tick
> 
> Son#2 would love this. Having said that he's at Leeds Fest with 30 cans of Greene King IPA he has managed to smuggle past security. Not a great beer but I wasn't going to buy Punk cans for him, despite his pleadings


It wasn't terribly grapefruity!


----------



## User169 (27 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> So it's a pale ale made with Bramling X hops from Worcestershire. American yeast and a bit of American hop just for clean bitterness.
> 
> View attachment 140505



It's over 6%: will finish about 6.5%.

Bramling X is supposed to give berry flavour and I think you get that.

I've just racked to a clean fermenter to condition and clear - will bottle next Saturday.


----------



## theclaud (27 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> It's over 6%: will finish about 6.5%.
> 
> Bramling X is supposed to give berry flavour and I think you get that.
> 
> ...


----------



## User169 (27 Aug 2016)

Roses are Brett from To Ol. A funky saison brewed with raspberries and Brettanomyces. This is just great. Nice soft funk, a bit of tartness from the fruit and a lovely raspberry aroma and flavour.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> Roses are Brett from To Ol. A funky saison brewed with raspberries and Brettanomyces. This is just great. Nice soft funk, a bit of tartness from the fruit and a lovely raspberry aroma and flavour.
> 
> View attachment 141468



I'm sure the beer's lovely but what the f*** is it doing sitting on a piece of slate?

Forget #wewantplates......#wewantbeermats (and that includes your serviette @theclaud )


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Aug 2016)

nickyboy said:


> ... (and that includes your serviette @theclaud )


ISTR that they're called "bevnaps", although I may have misremembered.

(Beverage Napkins, one presumes, but as I think I heard it in the 'states, who knows.)


----------



## theclaud (27 Aug 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> ISTR that they're called "bevnaps", although I may have misremembered.
> 
> (Beverage Napkins, one presumes, but as I think I heard it in the 'states, who knows.)


I 'Liked' this but obviously I'm horrified by it.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Aug 2016)

*shudder*


----------



## smutchin (27 Aug 2016)

I'm not liking that.


----------



## User169 (27 Aug 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I'm sure the beer's lovely but what the f*** is it doing sitting on a piece of slate?
> 
> Forget #wewantplates......#wewantbeermats (and that includes your serviette @theclaud )



Are beer mats at home a thing?!


----------



## smutchin (27 Aug 2016)

Beer diary from the last few days...


----------



## User169 (27 Aug 2016)

smutchin said:


> Beer diary from the last few days...



Cloud water DIPA!

Want!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Aug 2016)

is 4:20 too early for a drink? Saying that I've only got a couple of cans of Kronenbourg and Kopperberg cider so don't know if they count as a drink anyway


----------



## smutchin (27 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> Cloud water DIPA!
> 
> Want!



Far too quaffable for a 9% DIPA.

They had v6 and v7, can't quite recall why I went for v7. I might call in and get the v6 to try tonight. Not entirely sure if it lives up to the hype though - I kind of want a 9% beer to taste lilke it has that much alcohol in it.


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> Are beer mats at home a thing?!


Can be...


----------



## smutchin (27 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> Are beer mats at home a thing?!



More so than slates!


----------



## nickyboy (27 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> Cloud water DIPA!
> 
> Want!



It's on draught in my local poncey beer emporium in Glossop now







Think I'll pop in


----------



## Spartak (27 Aug 2016)

Kindly had this box set bought for me today at the Westonbirt Treefest event from my Father in Law :-)


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Aug 2016)

Been to the beer festival.....feck me...holly shoot laters


----------



## User169 (27 Aug 2016)

nickyboy said:


> It's on draught in my local poncey beer emporium in Glossop now
> 
> View attachment 141491
> 
> ...



Ooh, that looks very nice! Two of the DIPAs in bottle too, by the looks of it.


----------



## rvw (27 Aug 2016)

So, over in Brugge for @srw 's birthday. Late afternoon tipple was Quadrorocinno - brewed wth coffee beans:






... the result of which was a nap in a park later. Then over dinner, there was Brugse Zot:






@srw said "very nice".


----------



## Spartak (27 Aug 2016)

Spartak said:


> Kindly had this box set bought for me today at the Westonbirt Treefest event from my Father in Law :-)
> 
> View attachment 141498



Here's the Nettle Ale ....


----------



## keithmac (27 Aug 2016)

After buying new windows for the house, my new Gtech ebike, a caravan and a Ford Kuga to tow it with this is what my Saturday nigh tipple has come down to!.






Been an expensive year, kids will be getting an apple and an orange for Christmas!.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Aug 2016)

Ron Fir or Ironfire Brewing golden ale, an easy going California 'cold one' after yet another sunny day in LA - it's like totally awesome.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Nothing to do with sums on the T-shirt?


Two across to Bruges gets one down from time to time I guess.


----------



## srw (28 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Nothing to do with sums on the T-shirt?


The T-shirt is for pleasure. Sums are business.


----------



## srw (28 Aug 2016)

srw said:


> The T-shirt is for pleasure. Sums are business.


A Christmas present from Not On the High Street. Apparently only four circles per t-shirt are available.


----------



## rvw (28 Aug 2016)

srw said:


> A Christmas present from Not On the High Street. Apparently only four circles per t-shirt are available.


... and the company, not unsurprisingly, do not have 'maths' in their list of options of 'hobbies/pastimes'.


----------



## srw (28 Aug 2016)

rvw said:


> So, over in Brugge for @srw 's birthday. Late afternoon tipple was Quadrorocinno - brewed wth coffee beans:
> 
> View attachment 141510
> 
> ...


Just to complete the picture - Brearis brewery ("local" according to the menu), 10% brown beer with enough of a hint of coffee bitterness over the top of the standard strong beer sweetness to make a very refreshing afternoon drink that didn't really taste as strong as it undoubtedly was. An extortionate €5.00 for a 33cl bottle. And, being a spelling pedant, it's Quadroccino.

A couple of tables away, a couple of young men in Etixx kit. I was all ready to take the piss about wannabes when I saw that they were drinking soft drinks, had regulation shaved legs, skinny bodies and massive thighs and - the real giveaway - were riding matching matt-black unbranded bikes with lime-green cable outers to match their kit.

We will probably hire a couple of bikes tomorrow.


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Aug 2016)

New clothes for Pelforth Brune! Can't say I like the new livery as much as the classic roundel, but cappage eccentrics will like the new style.


----------



## lutonloony (28 Aug 2016)

Being of small brain can't get two photos on one post, so shall put list of beers on next post


----------



## lutonloony (28 Aug 2016)




----------



## MossCommuter (28 Aug 2016)

lutonloony said:


> View attachment 141555


So? How many did you have after the Firebox IPA?


----------



## lutonloony (28 Aug 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> So? How many did you have after the Firebox IPA?


That really was the last one! ( until we got to the pub and had a couple of prides)


----------



## Aperitif (28 Aug 2016)

srw said:


> The T-shirt is for pleasure. Sums are business.







...but no cigar. 
(as seen on my ride earlier)


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> Cloud water DIPA!
> 
> Want!


Hubba hubba I have got to get me some of that!


----------



## rvw (28 Aug 2016)

Another day in Belgium means only one thing for @srw - more beer: this one for an early afternoon pick-me-up:




(the glass on the left is my 'cider' AKA mildly alcoholic apple juice). No apparent sign of the ginger advertised on the bottle, apparently.

We then drifted past the Halve Maan brewery and it seemed impolite not to have something:






... looking into a room with four huge brewing vats:





@srw 's comment on the Straffe Hendrijk: "very nice".

My wine was rather welcome too.


----------



## martint235 (28 Aug 2016)

Please can I come back in? I've stopped drinking Heineken and have 3 bottles of Proper Job and 3 bottles of King Goblin for this evening (I'm on call and have to use moderation)


----------



## srw (28 Aug 2016)

It was Straffe Hendrik Heritage - an oak-aged version of their Quadrupel (11%), and uniquely (they claim) served in the brewery bar from the vat in 20cl glasses rather than by the bottle.

http://www.straffehendrik.be/en/het-bier/straffe-hendrik-heritage

I won't even try to outdo the description on the brewery's webpage, which seems perfectly accurate. All four of their standard beers were avaialble on tap, unfiltered. Given more time I might have tried the lot, after a brewery tour...

This is the brewery which is crowdfunding to (supposedly) try and lay a pipe from the brewery to a bottling plant outside the walls:
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/jul/08/bruges-pipe-dream-a-reality-beer-pipeline


----------



## User169 (28 Aug 2016)

Hoppy Mondays, a single hop IPA with Equinox from To Ol. Very fruity - just the job.


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2016)

I went for a walk in the woods and had a pint in this 'pub', that the eagle-eyed might just be able to spot deep in the jungle.
Ashdown pale ale, which was tolerably good and presumably hails from nearby Ashdown forest. The 'pub' is a rather grand house in parkland where my daughter got married.
If nobody objects, can I sneak in this photo of a beautiful rose I snapped nearby.


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Aug 2016)

Reviewed previously, I'm pretty sure, but I thought I'd show off some glassware in honour of @srw and @rvw 's trip.


----------



## martint235 (28 Aug 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Reviewed previously, I'm pretty sure, but I thought I'd show off some glassware in honour of @srw and @rvw 's trip.
> View attachment 141661


Much prefer King Goblin I'm afraid


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Aug 2016)

Just been to the local Tesco. Spoilt for choice Bulmers for £1.50 a bottle and Peroni £2 a bottle (the big ones). Bought 4 of each  though knowing my drinking habits I'll have two and then have


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just been to the local Tesco. Spoilt for choice Bulmers for £1.50 a bottle and Peroni £2 a bottle (the big ones). Bought 4 of each  though knowing my drinking habits I'll have two and then have


Did you buy any beer?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Did you buy any beer?



Nope.


----------



## martint235 (28 Aug 2016)

Ah Proper Job: beer with flavour


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2016)

Salty kiss gose - I liked it. It certainly tickles the taste buds
This geezer thinks it's all emperor's new clothes

https://www.thrillist.com/drink/nation/craft-beer-is-dead-gose-ruined-craft-beer

_I’m not saying fanboys and -girls are incapable of sincere interest, nor am I disparaging the ceaseless pursuit of the new, nor the value geeks of all sorts provide to the culture; but when obsession enters its late stage and novelty comes to edge out all other criteria for approval and enjoyment, the whole thing is rendered completely senseless. For beer, Gose is that moment. It’s the bull penis, that Icelandic tone poem, the B-side, prized for its rarity, its status as an unexplored horizon. It means the glorious revolution has turned in on itself. Bad flavor is the new good flavor, because all the good flavors are taken. Gose is upon us. We are all sweat drinkers now._


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Aug 2016)

martint235 said:


> Much prefer King Goblin I'm afraid


We have a bottle in the beer box, but the randomiser has yet to select it.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Aug 2016)

Is that really only one can's worth in the glass, Rich? Tardis-like can!


----------



## Aperitif (28 Aug 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> We have a bottle in the beer box, but the randomiser has yet to select it.


Leave it unselected JtM - the man is a Heineken fanboy with moribund tastebuds.


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Is that really only one can's worth in the glass, Rich? Tardis-like can!


Amazing but true! 
I'm a gose geezer.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Aug 2016)

A little triple before bedtime. In truth I found it just OK. The 9% just overpowered the flavours. Sweet and malty

Note use of beermat for home drinking


----------



## nickyboy (28 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Salty kiss gose - I liked it. It certainly tickles the taste buds
> This geezer thinks it's all emperor's new clothes
> 
> https://www.thrillist.com/drink/nation/craft-beer-is-dead-gose-ruined-craft-beer
> ...



I've eaten bull's penis but never tried this beer. I suspect the beer may be my preference. Bull's penis is not, I repeat not, a delicious meal


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I've eaten bull's penis but never tried this beer. I suspect the beer may be my preference. Bull's penis is not, I repeat not, a delicious meal


 I trust the animal was completely sedated, if not completely dead?


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Come again?


Have I over-stepped the unwritten roolz again?


----------



## Crackle (28 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Come again?


The bull won't.....

......you set 'em up....


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2016)

The Bull's Blood thread is thaddaway >>>


----------



## nickyboy (28 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> I trust the animal was completely sedated, if not completely dead?



If it wasn't dead before...


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2016)

User said:


> No, i did.


Phew, my unsullied reputation survives...


----------



## martint235 (28 Aug 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Leave it unselected JtM - the man is a Heineken fanboy with moribund tastebuds.


Feck off


----------



## martint235 (28 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> I trust the animal was completely sedated, if not completely dead?


Where's the adrenaline rush in that?? Feckin Townies.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Aug 2016)

I went to The Getty in LA - they have Stone Pale Ale! 

And art and stuff...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Aug 2016)

Smog City Sabre Toothed Squirrel, hoppy amber ale, very nice.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Aug 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I went to The Getty in LA - they have Stone Pale Ale!
> 
> And art and stuff...








Did you see the Pop Art gallery there...3d-m? The Duane Hanson lookalike featuring a person in a fast food uniform?...everyone knows the Getty's Burger Dress


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Aug 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Did you see the Pop Art gallery there...3d-m? The Duane Hanson lookalike featuring a person in a fast food uniform?...everyone knows the Getty's Burger Dress



I preferred the building to the contents.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Aug 2016)

Port Brewing Hop 15, clue - label's got hop bombs


----------



## macp (29 Aug 2016)

Had a pint of new world pacific pale ale in the Botanist Knutsford. It was so nice I had another. Its a blend of blonde & pale ale apparently.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> This geezer thinks it's all emperor's new clothes


 so does this one


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Aug 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I've eaten bull's penis but never tried this beer. I suspect the beer may be my preference. Bull's penis is not, I repeat not, a delicious meal


I wouldn't be so quick to write it off until I'd tasted the beer if I were you


----------



## rich p (29 Aug 2016)

BBNo orange wit bier. Funky and spicy but only a faint hint of orange. I like.


----------



## srw (29 Aug 2016)

I wasn't in the mood for beer, so had some tart mildly alcoholic raspberryade instead.




Quite refreshing after wrestling with a heavy 7-speed hire bike and a grotesque padded saddle on an extended international trek.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Aug 2016)

Latest addition to the beer box...




...from Beer Emporium. They had the v6 in too, and if you're stopping for a drink, the Black Castle Castle Black stout they have on at the moment is very nice.


----------



## Crackle (29 Aug 2016)

Arran Brewery Dug, IPA






Plain blue cappage, dark straw in colour, smells bitter and hoppy, tastes similar but with depth, slight caramel but overall, good, very good and well needed after a hot, slow 35 miles in which it took me half an hour to sort out a jammed chain on Mrs C's bike.

If you're sensing an Arran theme your senses are all tuned up right.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Aug 2016)

A couple from Mrs M and I's trip into Sandbach today.

We lunched at the Glasshouse, where I had a bottle of Einstok Pale Ale (Einstok Olgero, 5.6% abv).
It was a roasting hot day, and the beer was served far too cold (but warmed up quickly in the sunshine). Not well liked on the beer review sites this one, although I found it an ok pale, the expected bitter hops (orange peely, with a touch of floral) and a slight, underlying earthiness. Mrs M had a Hoegaarden, an excellent choice from the selection available for this weather, I thought.

We took an afternoon tea of sorts at The Beer Emporium. I had a Castle Black Stout (Merlin, 4.4%) which I liked a lot - the coffee and smoke you'd expect from a stout, a touch of rich fruit, and a nice bitter finish to keep it all from being too overwhelmingly rich; good stuff, and from a local brewer too. Mrs M had a Peche of some sort (2%ish) which she declared to be very nice, and tried (unsuccessfully) to persuade the server to sell us the rather fetching Lindemans glass it was served in. I think more beer shops should let you drink as you browse their wares, personally. We left with four bottles including the Cloudwater above.


----------



## Crackle (29 Aug 2016)

Arran Clyde Puffer, stout







Oatmeal stout which I tried in the Brewery shop and was bowled over. Liqurice, oatmeal, vanilla, smooth, lots of taste. The bottle is not quite as on song as that taster but it's still all there and the difference might be my taste buds......No it is good.


----------



## smutchin (29 Aug 2016)




----------



## rich p (29 Aug 2016)

Not sure why your photos are a No Entry sign to me @Crackle.
Am I missing anything?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Aug 2016)

Sour nonsense issue @DP


----------



## Aperitif (30 Aug 2016)

Looking forward to the pretzel necklace showpiece, 3stringsmcginty...


----------



## Crackle (30 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Not sure why your photos are a No Entry sign to me @Crackle.
> Am I missing anything?


I don't think I've mastered this Google pics thing yet. I'll try sort it out.

Edit: can you see them?


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> Hoppy Mondays, a single hop IPA with Equinox from To Ol. Very fruity - just the job.
> 
> View attachment 141644


Eh top one like oor DP!


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> I don't think I've mastered this Google pics thing yet. I'll try sort it out.
> 
> Edit: can you see them?


No


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just been to the local Tesco. Spoilt for choice Bulmers for £1.50 a bottle and Peroni £2 a bottle (the big ones). Bought 4 of each  though knowing my drinking habits I'll have two and then have


You could have a Marble/Flying Dog's excellent Earl Grey infused IPAs and kill 2 birds with one stone... (order from Beer hawk if you can't get it locally...I have Booths in Windermere yippee!).


----------



## Crackle (30 Aug 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> No


Fixed. Google photos is officially shoot.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Fixed. Google photos is officially shoot.


PEBCAK


----------



## Crackle (30 Aug 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> PEBCAK


Cheeky git. I was an IT manager in charge of a whole dept. I'll have you know. Mind you, I had people for this kind of thing.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> I was an IT manager


That explains it

Note to self: short words for Crax when it comes to IT issues


----------



## theclaud (30 Aug 2016)

The pizza is in the oven.


----------



## theclaud (30 Aug 2016)

Not bad for 75p. Might have the other half for breakfast.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Aug 2016)

theclaud said:


> Not bad for 75p. Might have the other half for breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 141943



The beer?


----------



## theclaud (30 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Where is the green element?



I ate the rejected seedlings I thinned out in the greenhouse whilst the pizza was in the oven.


----------



## theclaud (30 Aug 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The beer?


No - I think an approximate 1:3 food to beer budget ratio is sensible.


----------



## Crackle (30 Aug 2016)

User said:


> A pint of 360 project Gemini pale ale. Pointless to say whether or not it is good though, which it was, because they change the hop pairings brew to brew, so it is not really the same beer.
> View attachment 141945


Plate!


----------



## theclaud (30 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Not complaining. The crispy egg and the shredded ham hock croquet were such bonus additions to a cheese ploughman's, that the plate issue was as nought.


Crispy egg?? Ham hock croquette??? Posh picallilli???? Caperberries????? Where _is_ that??????


----------



## theclaud (30 Aug 2016)

theclaud said:


> No - I think an approximate 1:3 food to beer budget ratio is sensible.


Ooops. I just messed up my budget by having another beer.


----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2016)

User said:


> shredded ham hock croquet


aka - deep fried ham


----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2016)

theclaud said:


> The pizza is in the oven.
> 
> View attachment 141915


I was hoping it would be a Stone Brewing ale, so I could, rather wittily say, people in glasshouses shouldn't drink stones...

...or summink


----------



## theclaud (30 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> I was hoping it would be a Stone Brewing ale, so I could, rather wittily say, people in glasshouses shouldn't drink stones...
> 
> ...or summink


I don't mind setting 'em up, but this smacks of desperation.


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Aug 2016)

Thwaites 13 Guns-Hoppy American style IPA. Went down very nicely with my chicken satay.
North Union IPA-Nice to see this one again...the hoppinness hits you like a Stallone or Schwarzaneggar punch (I'm enjoying it while watching 'Escape Plan') And it's from God's own Country!
Panda Frog Project Red Panda-Hah so Red Panda you have gleat wisdom with a touch of malty fruitiness.
Mondo Brewing Kemosabe Pale Ale-Focus Kemosabe!Hoppy but won't leave you feeling like you've just gone the distance with Dolph Lundgren. A good session ale.
Madog's Ale-Nicely rounded bitter from Purple Moose (the Welsh football fans aren't feeling bitter though).
Rooster's Baby Faced Assassin-another fine IPA from White Rose Country. I'd definitely try this one again , especially as I can now buy it locally (Tweedies sometimes have Roosters on tap as well).
Siren Liquid Mistress IPA- a good mix of maltiness and hoppiness, even if it's probably not an authentic IPA.
And Union Beast Of The Deep- Traditional Bavarian wheat beer-das ist gute scheise meinen herren und damen. Packs a punch though...wheat wheat!
Flying Dog raging Bitch-Like a cross between a saison and an Imperial IPA-winner!My 2 favourite styles in 1 beer;possibly Flying Dog's best yet IMO.
Tried over several weeks...


----------



## srw (30 Aug 2016)

theclaud said:


> The pizza is in the oven.
> 
> View attachment 141915


Surely it's Peroni that goes with pizza?


----------



## srw (30 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Some places give a choice, Peroni or Moretti.


Pizza Express has _two_ kinds of Peroni, _and_ Honeydew.


----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2016)

theclaud said:


> I don't mind setting 'em up, but this smacks of desperation.


Give over...


----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2016)

Mama Knows Best from a local-ish brewery in Bexhill - where dead people go to limbo.
I'm setting the bar quite low there...
...blimey, that works on so many levels

Malty trad bitter but nicely hopped with mosaic. Lots of small bubbles.


----------



## nickyboy (30 Aug 2016)

Down the local 'spoons for w'tea with son#2

Happy surprise number 1....it was "steak night" so I had the 14oz Aberdeen Angus and it was jolly good

Happy surprise number 2....the steak was £10 and included a free pint

Happy surprise number 3...They had Thornbridge Jaipur on draught

I don't think I've had Jaipur before. Not your typical modern IPA...golden coloured creamy head. In a way it reminded me of an extra alcoholic Boddingtons (the original Strangeways stuff, not the modern abomination)


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Aug 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Down the local 'spoons for w'tea with son#2
> 
> Happy surprise number 1....it was "steak night" so I had the 14oz Aberdeen Angus and it was jolly good
> 
> ...


Jaipur was the brew that really got me into beer in the late noughties, as we had it on tap at the place I was working at back then-the Imperial version is well worth a punt too (but at 10% it's pretty intense stuff).


----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Down the local 'spoons for w'tea with son#2
> 
> Happy surprise number 1....it was "steak night" so I had the 14oz Aberdeen Angus and it was jolly good
> 
> ...


14 ozs! You greedy bastard


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Aug 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Down the local 'spoons for w'tea with son#2
> 
> Happy surprise number 1....it was "steak night" so I had the 14oz Aberdeen Angus and it was jolly good
> 
> ...


Scampi on the side would have cost very few extra m'irlamis

Just saying


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Aug 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Scampi on the side would have cost very few extra m'irlamis
> 
> Just saying



Mmmmm scampi fries.


----------



## martint235 (31 Aug 2016)

Beerhawk are currently selling a 6l keg of Leffe plus re-usable electric refrigerating tap for £150. Thereafter it will work out at £2.50 a pint to get replacement kegs. Someone tell me my life doesn't need such a thing


----------



## nickyboy (31 Aug 2016)

Goose Island IPA. Hmmmm...interesting. Certainly no hop bomb but it's quite pleasant. It's a bit like the Hadouken from Newport I reviewed before but not as good

...and for you fans of Victorian architecture


----------



## srw (31 Aug 2016)

martint235 said:


> Beerhawk are currently selling a 6l keg of Leffe plus re-usable electric refrigerating tap for £150. Thereafter it will work out at £2.50 a pint to get replacement kegs. Someone tell me my life doesn't need such a thing


Your life doesn't need such a thing.
https://groceries.morrisons.com/web...120119011&parentContainer=&voucherCode=&dnr=y
Morrisons sells Leffe for £2.96 for 750ml, much more cheaply.


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Aug 2016)

Tonight I am meeting the Brewer from Headgear Hawkshead.

All very nice too. 







That's her


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Aug 2016)

Aahh....






Uber-craxology


----------



## Crackle (31 Aug 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Aahh....
> 
> View attachment 142050
> 
> ...


Aaaaahhcecream is it?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Aug 2016)

martint235 said:


> Beerhawk are currently selling a 6l keg of Leffe plus re-usable electric refrigerating tap for £150. Thereafter it will work out at £2.50 a pint to get replacement kegs. Someone tell me my life doesn't need such a thing



Your life doesn't need such a thing. Unless your taste in beer and want of useless gadgets is overpowering reality.


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Aug 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Tonight I am meeting the Brewer from Headgear Hawkshead.
> 
> All very nice too.
> 
> ...


Wtf is Headgear

Who posts this shoot


----------



## Crackle (31 Aug 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Wtf is Headgear
> 
> Who posts this shoot


I've had the Red and the Dry Stone Wall stout. Good beers.


----------



## Aperitif (31 Aug 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Wtf is Headgear
> 
> Who posts this shoot


Have you had a nibble, my learned friend - it looks like there's a lot of choice?


----------



## Aperitif (31 Aug 2016)

martint235 said:


> Beerhawk are currently selling a 6l keg of Leffe plus re-usable electric refrigerating tap for £150. Thereafter it will work out at £2.50 a pint to get replacement kegs. Someone tell me my life didn't need such a thing



FTFY


----------



## martint235 (31 Aug 2016)

Fullers Golden Pride. 8.5% it's going to hurt in the morning


----------



## i hate hills (31 Aug 2016)

Three words for you all.....lime flavoured vodka....


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Sep 2016)

i hate hills said:


> Three words for you all.....lime flavoured vodka....


.....oh I would do anything for lovebut I won't drink that!


----------



## stephec (1 Sep 2016)

i hate hills said:


> Three words for you all.....lime flavoured vodka....


There's two words for you.


----------



## smutchin (1 Sep 2016)

i hate hills said:


> Three words for you all.....lime flavoured vodka....



The lime flavoured vodka thread etc.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (1 Sep 2016)

Four pints of Doom Bar in a very sunny and warm Brixham harbour. Doesn't get much better. 
Cycling training can wait until Sunday.


----------



## theclaud (1 Sep 2016)

I've been meeting Finns in Cardiff. And now I've Finnished work early.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Sep 2016)

theclaud said:


> I've been meeting Finns in Cardiff. And now I've Finnished work early.
> 
> View attachment 142135
> 
> ...



Tiny Rebel brews my "favourite beer of the moment". The Hadouken amplified IPA. I'd never had one of theirs before, how are their beers generally?


----------



## rich p (1 Sep 2016)

theclaud said:


> I've been meeting Finns in Cardiff. And now I've Finnished work early.
> 
> View attachment 142135
> 
> ...


Pop into Iceland on your way home and pick us up some scampi, luv
The lad has nicked my half-time Neck Oil...


----------



## smutchin (1 Sep 2016)

Impeccable taste, both in beer and football kit.


----------



## srw (1 Sep 2016)

i hate hills said:


> Three words for you all.....lime flavoured vodka....


Maybe that's the secret ingredient of all of those citric IPAs?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> Pop into Iceland on your way home and pick us up some scampi, luv
> The lad has nicked my half-time Neck Oil...
> 
> View attachment 142141



I'm phoning Childline, making a kid drink from a tin, you bastard!


----------



## rich p (1 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm phoning Childline, making a kid drink from a tin, you bastard!


I couldn't find the Tommy Tippee


----------



## theclaud (1 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Tiny Rebel brews my "favourite beer of the moment". The Hadouken amplified IPA. I'd never had one of theirs before, how are their beers generally?


I believe the word is 'Yumtus'.


----------



## rich p (1 Sep 2016)

smutchin said:


> Impeccable taste, both in beer and football kit.


A collaboration of Italian squadra and Inverness Caledonian Thistle ...


----------



## theclaud (2 Sep 2016)

New glassage! I just got home to find a box of these on the doorstep!


----------



## Aperitif (2 Sep 2016)

theclaud said:


> New glassage! I just got home to find a box of these on the doorstep!
> 
> View attachment 142185


Another empty one in front of your eyes..I can't think Wye. "Is this a danger I see before me?" etc Nice logo


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Sep 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Another empty one in front of your eyes..I can't think Wye. "Is this a danger I see before me?" etc Nice logo



Logo looks a bit freemasonry, is tc in the funny handshake brigade, a grand poobah or whatever they are?


----------



## rich p (2 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Logo looks a bit freemasonry, is tc in the funny handshake brigade, a grand poobah or whatever they are?


You mean, you mean.......

.....they allow women in these days?


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Tiny Rebel brews my "favourite beer of the moment". The Hadouken amplified IPA. I'd never had one of theirs before, how are their beers generally?


Generally well worth a punt I always go for them if I see them on tap.


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Sep 2016)

US centric, but in case any of you are thinking of launching a craft brewery...

http://craftbeerbrandingguide.com/


----------



## smutchin (2 Sep 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> US centric, but in case any of you are thinking of launching a craft brewery...
> 
> http://craftbeerbrandingguide.com/



"Chapter 5: Who do you want drinking your beer?" 

"Chapter 8: How do you brand a brewery without a cool backstory?"

"Chapter 10: How to name a craft brewery"

Good grief.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Sep 2016)

smutchin said:


> "Chapter 5: Who do you want drinking your beer?"
> 
> "Chapter 8: How do you brand a brewery without a cool backstory?"
> 
> ...


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Sep 2016)

Aperitif said:


> View attachment 142274


10/10, would brand again.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Sep 2016)

smutchin said:


> "Chapter 5: Who do you want drinking your beer?"
> 
> "Chapter 8: How do you brand a brewery without a cool backstory?"
> 
> ...



5 - Hipsters
8 - BS
10 - Any old shite


----------



## rich p (2 Sep 2016)

Stack 'em up bartender...


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Sep 2016)

Hurrah! It's Nantwich Beer and Cheese Food and Drink Festival time again.





Beer Heroes were back after a year away, and had the wonderful *"Nightmare on Bold Street" Stout (Mad Hatter, 5.3% abv)* - a glorious sweet stout, all rich fruit and smoke, absolutely lovely. That was on their 6 tap bar, which, unfortunately, was outside in the rain. A taster convinced me to come back for a bottle, and I picked up a Wiper & True IPA and a Cloudwater lager as well. I couldn't resist trying my first Magic Rock ever from the bar, and walked into the first cooking demonstration with 2/3s of a pint of *Highwire Grapefruit (Magic Rock, 5.5%)*, which is lovely stuff - as citrussy as you'd expect, but beautifully done.






I was pleased to see Lymestone brewery again - very friendly, and they don't "festival price", charging bottle shop/brewery tap prices for their range here. I was a bit disappointed that they didn't have anything new this year (last year they had a delicious South Seas Pale) so settled for another round of old favourites, and I'd recommend any of these three unhesitatingly.





Discovery of the festival was Brew Foundation, for me. I think I was served my tasters by the brewer himself, and it was very interesting to hear his approach to the beers. I bought four beers, essentially two pairs that are variations of each other.
From what I remember of the tasters, "Little Bitter That" was a quite traditional bitter, with "Bitter That" being the ESB version - the latter was my favourite of the two, having a really pleasant, almost vanilla smoothness to it on top of the other flavours.





Hops and Dreams is the Session variant of Hop and Glory. I liked both of these, with the Hop and Glory having a bit more complexity, as I remember. They also offer a surprisingly subtle American pale, (*First Light, 4.6%*), but I made the mistake of having my taster after these two, and they rather drowned it out. The price for the four bottles was £10, with a fetching carrying box thrown in.





We had a quick pint in The Crown before heading home, and I had *Bridgehouse Porter, (Bridgehouse, 4.5%)*. It was lovely, slightly thin, but a great belt of smoke and coffee on the first taste, with just a little bitter balancing, and a tiny touch of rich fruit, very nice indeed.

We didn't get to see Lancaster Brewery or Hafod, because of pressure of time, but they are at the festival and well worth a visit too.

On the cheese front, I was pleased to see Reeseheath College there again, whose 3 for £5 offer is still in place, and includes their excellent, tangy Cheshire.

Mrs M says: "Have you bought *more* beer?"

The festival is on for one more day at the time of writing (tomorrow), and well worth a visit if you're in the area.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Sep 2016)

Keeping it real, innit.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Sep 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> ...The price for the four bottles was £10, with a fetching carrying box thrown in...



Fetching and carrying again, the life of a menial...


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Sep 2016)

Old Empire IPA (Marston's, 5.7% abv)




This came up on the beer randomiser as today's choice. A repeat (previous review) and overshadowed a bit by the gorgeous, complex examples of the brewers art we had sampled today.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Sep 2016)

Nothing to say a out this... "I'll get my Côte" 





A beer. Blonde. OK. Lucky I was drinking red wine to adorn the blandness. Oldest independent brewery in France - apparemment.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Sep 2016)

Recommend me a Belgian beer to look forward to

You lot know more about bottled beer than me....


----------



## Aperitif (4 Sep 2016)

Maredsous. Yumtus x 3, nay, trippel


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2016)

Siren Orange Boom last night followed by a couple of Cyclops Eye drops from the local Brighton Bier brewery.
The first was more citrus than orange weiss bier while the second was a beauty of a hoppy IPA.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Sep 2016)

Can't have your cake and...

Just camped at Cannon St (doesn't work - no-one likes my wiggle) so I called into The Sir John Hawkshead (posh name poser alert).
Lots of choice considering it is a 'trackside' pub. First up, I chose Treason West Coast IPA at 5.8%
Good grog - if one wants to be reminded of grapefruit gulch...a baby Kernel Citra - but nearly a Mossirlami cheaper than The Harp. A sound, refreshing pint. Attentive staff too, which is a good attribute given the transient clientele. My server happily switched between delicate and gruff, although today, he was dressed as a female. Surprisingly good watering hole this place.




A couple more pics of the ambiance..


----------



## stephec (4 Sep 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Can't have your cake and...
> 
> 
> Just camped at Canon St (doesn't work - no-one likes my wiggle) so I called into The Sir John Hawkshead (posh name poser alert).
> ...


Are you in a Wetherspoons?


----------



## stephec (4 Sep 2016)

This morning I ran the Salford 10k, I'm now in rehydration mode.


----------



## martint235 (4 Sep 2016)

stephec said:


> Are you in a Wetherspoons?


Yeah he just hates being forced to admit it


----------



## Aperitif (4 Sep 2016)

stephec said:


> Are you in a Wetherspoons?


Oui/yes...for a Ja or two. I only clocked that on exiting. Such a nice pint that I imbibed in stereo - but resisted a treasome...Could have hung around for the Great Fire of London Extravaganza this evening but not in the mood for old flames.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Sep 2016)

martint235 said:


> Yeah he just hates being forced to admit it


N'ain't. (That's Eastender for "No I am not") Nice pub TallMart - worth a visit. They serve solids too - should the fancy take one.


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2016)

stephec said:


> View attachment 142584
> This morning I ran the Salford 10k, I'm now in rehydration mode.


Jack Hammer and High Wire grapefruit
Yumtus as our Hooky correspondent would say!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Sep 2016)

Gold






Old






Yumtus


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Sep 2016)

A guy in Belgium told me this was the best Belgian version of cheers!

Kust m'n kloete


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> A guy in Belgium told me this was the best Belgian version of cheers!
> 
> Kust m'n kloete
> 
> View attachment 142655


He's a bit of a fibber


----------



## stephec (4 Sep 2016)

martint235 said:


> Yeah he just hates being forced to admit it


Nowt wrong with a spoons, pint of Shipyard for £2.49 top class.


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> A guy in Belgium told me this was the best Belgian version of cheers!
> 
> Kust m'n kloete
> 
> View attachment 142655


----------



## User169 (4 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> A guy in Belgium told me this was the best Belgian version of cheers!
> 
> Kust m'n kloete
> 
> View attachment 142655



Lik mijn reet!


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2016)

DP said:


> Lik mijn reet!


Lick my arse?


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Sep 2016)

Dorset Ale from the Cerne Abbas brewery (@Fnaar you would love the label...)-a nice tawny/golden ale, lots of flavour, well balanced and went down a treat while watching Milla Jovovich kick the bejasus out of a load of zombies. Under 4% so a good session beer for sure.
Thornbridge/Brooklyn Serpent-Like a cidery saison and over 8% so take it easy otherwise your head will feel like a Dothraki horde just went through it! Just the thing to accompany the finale of Game Of Thrones Season 5 (NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!).


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> Dorset Ale from the Cerne Abbas brewery (@Fnaar you would love the label...)-a nice tawny/golden ale, lots of flavour, well balanced and went down a treat while watching Milla Jovovich kick the bejasus out of a load of zombies. Under 4% so a good session beer for sure.
> Thornbridge/Brooklyn Serpent-Like a cidery saison and over 8% so take it easy otherwise your head will feel like a Dothraki horde just went through it! Just the thing to accompany the finale of Game Of Thrones Season 5 (NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!).


Blimey Goosey! Had you been sniffing mushrooms or summink?


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> Blimey Goosey! Had you been sniffing mushrooms or summink?


I prefer beer..it was a pretty intense episode with the traditional GOT end of season cull!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Sep 2016)

DP said:


> Lik mijn reet!



Merry Christmas to you too, DP!


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2016)

I was idly wondering if we'd get to 1000 pages by Christmas, given that we're on 981 now.
However, it's only taken two and a bit weeks for the last 19, so I think we should all be slightly ashamed


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> I was idly wondering if we'd get to 1000 pages by Christmas, given that we're on 981 now.
> However, it's only taken two and a bit weeks for the last 19, so I think we should all be slightly ashamed


I shall be having a lunchtime pint on Tuesday, if that helps.


----------



## srw (5 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> I was idly wondering if we'd get to 1000 pages by Christmas, given that we're on 981 now.
> However, it's only taken two and a bit weeks for the last 19, so I think we should all be slightly ashamed


The Fridays tour through beer country starts at the end of week, and I gather the master brewer of Delft is meeting up with us. Expect some careful and in-depth reviews of complex ales over the next 19 pages.


----------



## theclaud (5 Sep 2016)

srw said:


> The Fridays tour through beer country starts at the end of week, and I gather the master brewer of Delft is meeting up with us. *Expect some careful and in-depth reviews of complex ales over the next 19 pages*.


Either that or some pissed people in lycra grinning.


----------



## theclaud (5 Sep 2016)

Great minds!


----------



## martint235 (5 Sep 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> I prefer beer..it was a pretty intense episode with the traditional GOT end of season cull!


You know what happens in series 6 don't you? I'm open to offers to not leave clues all over the forums.......


----------



## srw (5 Sep 2016)

The fruit of today's trip to Waitrose. Low beer miles (although both have probably gone via Bracknell).




Farnham white is apparently flavoured with Farnham White Bine hops, a traditional variety from Farnham which the Hog's Back brewery (between Guildford and Farnham) have rediscovered and replanted. It's bitter and hoppy, but in a good understated English way. I suspect the cobnuts have a few more miles on them.


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Sep 2016)

Drummer Boy (Grey Trees, 4.2%)




Stopped at the Beer Emporium after watching the sprint at the ToB, and had a half of this. 

I'm surprised that it's described as a bitter, as it seemed very pale ale to me. A mixture of citrus and peppery hops, as I remember, very tasty and refreshing. The brewer seems to have an interesting range, and I'm looking forward to trying more of their offerings.


----------



## smutchin (6 Sep 2016)

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...el-the-perfect-gel-for-winter-training-282356

No comment.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Sep 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Drummer Boy (Grey Trees, 4.2%)
> View attachment 142938
> 
> Stopped at the Beer Emporium after watching the sprint at the ToB, and had a half of this.
> ...


Mrs M says "Drummer Boy - hits the spot!"


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Sep 2016)

Did we play this yet?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/4Pyw4m40y4DvfzGGCtgQ3G4/the-crafty-beer-quiz

I can't find it mentioned upthread


----------



## John the Monkey (7 Sep 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Mrs M says "Drummer Boy - hits the spot!"


Mrs M was at work, sadly - I think though, knowing her tastes, and being somewhat familiar with the complexities of her rating system, Drummer Boy would have scored a "Very Nice".


----------



## Aperitif (7 Sep 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Did we play this yet?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/4Pyw4m40y4DvfzGGCtgQ3G4/the-crafty-beer-quiz
> 
> I can't find it mentioned upthread








I'll start the roll bawling.


----------



## John the Monkey (7 Sep 2016)

Well done! I got 12, although I freely admit to a lot of guesswork.


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Sep 2016)

13 for me


----------



## nickyboy (7 Sep 2016)

Mostly guesses based on the more idiotic sounding the name, the more likely it was to be real


----------



## smutchin (7 Sep 2016)

I've drunk all of them, even the ones that aren't real.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Sep 2016)

13. I had only heard of 2 of them.


----------



## Crackle (7 Sep 2016)

a guestasstic 14. I should have got the cat one and the fusty suds one, so in fact, 16. I got 16.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Sep 2016)

Let's face it, it's a shite quiz


----------



## Aperitif (7 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> Let's face it, it's a shite quiz


How else could I have nailed 16/20?
I got the one wrong that asked if 'Crackles Dog' was a lager or a biter...


----------



## srw (7 Sep 2016)

I was congratulated warmly for guessing ....errr.... getting 11/20. Which is as near as makes no difference the score I would have got by completely guessing rather than almost completely guessing.


----------



## Paulus (7 Sep 2016)

I managed 11/20


----------



## smutchin (7 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> Let's face it, it's a shite quiz



Tbh, I didn't bother finishing it because I got bored after a few questions. It's almost like I don't care about some lazy journalist's poor attempt at humour.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Sep 2016)

They're all stupid enough to be real. All mine are guesses as I wouldn't drink beer with such wanky names.


----------



## User169 (7 Sep 2016)

Should have known better than to look this one up....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Sep 2016)

Proper cappage





http://www.tempestbrewco.com/shop/tin-brewery-sign


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> Proper cappage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't drink, feck off. No offence like...


----------



## Aperitif (7 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> Proper cappage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks very English. Very tasteful..."A storm in a wee cup"


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You don't drink, feck off. No offence like...


Fair point


----------



## John the Monkey (7 Sep 2016)

smutchin said:


> Tbh, I didn't bother finishing it because I got bored after a few questions. It's almost like I don't care about some lazy journalist's poor attempt at humour.


Now if they'd paired the answers with a Ratebeer or BeerAdvo score, we'd have a useful quiz...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Sep 2016)

Nice to drink the local beer when you're out and about, shame I'm in the NW.


----------



## John the Monkey (7 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You don't drink, feck off. No offence like...


Cripes! That'll learn Marmers to look at your bird's pint, or whatever.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Sep 2016)

smutchin said:


> Tbh, I didn't bother finishing it because I got bored after a few questions. It's almost like I don't care about some lazy journalist's poor attempt at humour.



If you tick 'yes ok it's a real beer name you idle scrotum' to everything you get 11/20.


----------



## Crackle (7 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nice to drink the local beer when you're out and about, shame I'm in the NW.
> 
> View attachment 143089


I hope you're wearing a white shirt in there.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> I hope you're wearing a white shirt in there.



I'm not a waiter!

Too polite.


----------



## smutchin (7 Sep 2016)

That'll do...


----------



## User169 (8 Sep 2016)

ABInBev acquires Brouwerij Bosteels - Brewers of Kwak, Tripel Karmeliet and Deus.


----------



## martint235 (8 Sep 2016)

Sore back so consoling myself with a few bottles of Bengal Lancer


----------



## srw (8 Sep 2016)

DP said:


> ABInBev acquires Brouwerij Bosteels - Brewers of Kwak, Tripel Karmeliet and Deus.


Given their ubiquity in Belgium I'm surprised to discover Kwak and Tripel K weren't already part of a megacorp.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Sep 2016)

DP said:


> ABInBev acquires Brouwerij Bosteels - Brewers of Kwak, Tripel Karmeliet and Deus.



Oh no, don't bollocks up Kwak, the stuff is fantastic as it is.


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Sep 2016)

Ysgawen is Welsh for Elderberry and Cwrw is for "your mother smells of" (I'm fluent)

This is nice and fruity and elderberry-y. My mate didn't like it but I do.


----------



## User169 (9 Sep 2016)

srw said:


> Given their ubiquity in Belgium I'm surprised to discover Kwak and Tripel K weren't already part of a megacorp.



145,000hl so mid-size (up from 100,000hl in 3 years!)

7th generation family firm. There was a private equity investment in 2014, so I guess this latest development isn't entirely surprising.


----------



## User169 (9 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Oh no, don't bollocks up Kwak, the stuff is fantastic as it is.



Tripel Karmeliet too: my favourite tripel.


----------



## User169 (9 Sep 2016)

srw said:


> The Fridays tour through beer country starts at the end of week, and I gather the master brewer of Delft is meeting up with us. Expect some careful and in-depth reviews of complex ales over the next 19 pages.



I don't think I'll be able to come out and play this weekend unfortunately. 

Happy touring to all the beer thread boozers!


----------



## srw (9 Sep 2016)

DP said:


> I don't think I'll be able to come out and play this weekend unfortunately.
> 
> Happy touring to all the beer thread boozers!


Boo.
Will you leave a cache of bottles and send us a secret message to let us know where they are?


----------



## User169 (9 Sep 2016)

srw said:


> Boo.
> Will you leave a cache of bottles and send us a secret message to let us know where they are?



I'll see what I can do!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Sep 2016)

DP said:


> I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> I was idly wondering if we'd get to 1000 pages by Christmas, given that we're on 981 now.
> However, it's only taken two and a bit weeks for the last 19, so I think we should all be slightly ashamed


I've been busy drinking beer, and visiting the Black Boy in Caernarfon, plus Tweedies in Grasmere...churs!


----------



## Spartak (9 Sep 2016)

Bought from Aldi today ....

Very nice & only £1.25 ;-)


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2016)

It's Friday and I'm pooped. 
Off to the local poncey bar in a mo for a swiftie. Pix to follow.


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Ysgawen is Welsh for Elderberry and Cwrw is for "your mother smells of" (I'm fluent)
> 
> This is nice and fruity and elderberry-y. My mate didn't like it but I do.
> 
> ...


La belle Claudine made me drink some elderflower beer in Welsh Wales once. She may know if it was the same species of sambucus....


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Sep 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Ysgawen is Welsh for Elderberry and Cwrw is for "your mother smells of" (I'm fluent)
> 
> This is nice and fruity and elderberry-y. My mate didn't like it but I do.
> 
> ...


'Spoons in Caernarfon?


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Sep 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> 'Spoons in Caernarfon?


No, Urmston

We're very cosmopolitan


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> It's Friday and I'm pooped.
> Off to the local poncey bar in a mo for a swiftie. Pix to follow.



Busy week loafing about pretending to be busy?

_"what a feckin' week I've had..."_


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Sep 2016)




----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2016)

A couple of pints of this. Another new local brew. Malty and sweet ish, more like a trad bitter. None the worse for that. 
But, and it's a big but, this evil looking critter was hanging around...


----------



## subaqua (9 Sep 2016)

Omfg it is as nice as the draught I had at brewery on holibobs . I have found my fave brewery !


----------



## subaqua (9 Sep 2016)

Yes yes yes .


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Sep 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Ysgawen is Welsh for Elderberry and Cwrw is for "your mother smells of" (I'm fluent)
> 
> This is nice and fruity and elderberry-y. My mate didn't like it but I do.


Ysgawen is one of my favourite Welsh beers - although Cwrw Lleu (Bragdy Lleu) and Saithenyn are close.



threebikesmcginty said:


>


----------



## Crackle (9 Sep 2016)

I drank beer. I did not take pictures. I drank too much beer. I do not know how much. I do not know what it was. i do not know what I talked about. That's it.


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Ysgawen is one of my favourite Welsh beers - although Cwrw Lleu (Bragdy Lleu) and Saithenyn are close.
> 
> 
> View attachment 143365


Have you run out of gifs JtM?


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> I drank beer. I did not take pictures. I drank too much beer. I do not know how much. I do not know what it was. i do not know what I talked about. That's it.


Your pitch for Simon Mayo's "Confessions" segment needs work.


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> I drank beer. I did not take pictures. I drank too much beer. I do not know how much. I do not know what it was. i do not know what I talked about. That's it.


If you were drinking to forget...
...it worked.


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> Have you run out of gifs JtM?


----------



## Crackle (9 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> If you were drinking to forget...
> ...it worked.


I'm practising for next wknd. There will be no pictures from that either. In fact you can just repeat what I just said, nay assume it, then I need not say it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> I drank beer. I did not take pictures. I drank too much beer. I do not know how much. I do not know what it was. i do not know what I talked about. That's it.



Top night soft lad!


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> If you were drinking to forget...
> ...it worked.


I think that's joining the French Foreign Legion, Rich. The dog might like it, new hat and that.





edit: Just (Geste) for @richp;


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> I'm practising for next wknd. There will be no pictures from that either. In fact you can just repeat what I just said, nay assume it, then I need not say it.


Welcome to my world


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Sep 2016)

Legitimate Industries (no, me neither) Identity Theft IPA

Craft by which they mean cold, cloudy, strong and fizzy.

Apollo, Bravo, Cascade, Chinook AND Eureka.

Maybe they should have stuck to just one or two of those.

It's okay


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Sep 2016)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-foyle-west-37319409


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Sep 2016)

Well, I'm in Brew Dog where the bar tender is the most stunningly beautiful man I have ever seen so knees all aquiver I said the last words I read on the menu for fear of blurting out "marry me" instead. When he said "would you like a try" I nearly had a coronary.

Anyway, it turns out to be Stone To Go IPA; a big ripe juicy grapefruit of a beer and very very good. Cloudy as fark (natch) and fizzy but really good. 2.17 m'irlamis!! ! (At this point I was thinking "you're not _that_ good looking sunshine")

Recommended


----------



## subaqua (10 Sep 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Well, I'm in Brew Dog where the bar tender is the most stunningly beautiful man I have ever seen so knees all aquiver I said the last words I read on the menu for fear of blurting out "marry me" instead. When he said "would you like a try" I nearly had a coronary.
> 
> Anyway, it turns out to be Stone To Go IPA; a big ripe juicy grapefruit of a beer and very very good. Cloudy as fark (natch) and fizzy but really good. 2.17 m'irlamis!! ! (At this point I was thinking "you're not _that_ good looking sunshine")
> 
> ...



oooh ooh sir sir. I have had that somewhere . and it was stunningly good


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Sep 2016)

I need to stop enjoying myself.. great afternoon...the typing after a smiley is f sheit ...why does ir go all weird? And put half a word elswhere?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Sep 2016)

I don't think you can get a better 3.5% bitter than this. In fact it punches well above its abv.






Fuggin yumtus. And that is an actual fact.


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Sep 2016)

King Goblin (Wychwood, 6.6% abv)




Number 1 on the Beer Randomiser, which means King Goblin. No shot of both glasses, as I was ferrying the monklets around, so Mrs M had hers earlier, with me partaking once Taxi duties were over. The extra alcohol vs Hobgoblin is quite evident, with a treacly sweetness dominating the taste. There's a bit of coffee/dark chocolate, and bitter hops (spicy?) I'm not convinced that this is a step up from the "normal" Hobgoblin, at least for my taste, with that treacly quality being a bit much for me.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Sep 2016)

Nice piece from Cheshire Brewhouse about their 2016 green hop beer;
http://www.cheshirebrewhouse.co.uk/2016s-harvest-ale-is-go/


----------



## srw (11 Sep 2016)

Demo Vuur & Vlam.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Sep 2016)

Epic.


----------



## User169 (11 Sep 2016)

srw said:


> View attachment 143538
> Demo Vuur & Vlam.
> View attachment 143539



You're in Venlo tonight? I'd would advise you to get extremely pissed and hopefully you might not remember it.


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2016)

Lunchtime o'Booze before a snooze in the hammock. Tough innit?


----------



## User169 (11 Sep 2016)

Outta California. Clear straw colour, an inviting, delicate aroma of funky apricots. Lightly tart. Apricot and vanilla flavour. A complete and utter triumph!


----------



## Spartak (11 Sep 2016)

Very nice ale with mellow bitterness brewed in Bristol.


----------



## srw (11 Sep 2016)

DP said:


> You're in Venlo tonight? I'd would advise you to get extremely pissed and hopefully you might not remember it.


On brief showing the old town centre is quite pleasant. And the outskirts, while obviously rough by Dutch standards (there was a graffito!) , remind me of a quiet English market town.

I think you're becoming Dutch.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Sep 2016)

The label says subtle bitter finish. It was so subtle it wasn't there. Tasteless nonsense, it was a gift (the IPA was nice), fortunately the friend who gave it to me has moved to Germany. Saves me punching him in the face.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Sep 2016)

Ackshly the IPA is pants too. Wänkers.


----------



## User169 (11 Sep 2016)

The label says...






Right you are then..


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Sep 2016)

DP said:


> View attachment 143594


I'd go see a doc if I were you...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Sep 2016)

That last IPA was starting to remind me of French attempts at proper beer, turns out Brewhive are jocks 

Just having an Old Hooky to reset the system.


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Sep 2016)

DP said:


> The label says...
> 
> View attachment 143593
> 
> ...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Sep 2016)

I'll see your gif and raise you one gif...


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'll see your gif and raise you one gif...


----------



## macp (11 Sep 2016)

Enjoyed a lovely pint of Bears Pour at my local The Bears Paw


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Sep 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> View attachment 143646



It's a gif-off...


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It's a gif-off...
> 
> View attachment 143654


Gif over...


----------



## nickyboy (12 Sep 2016)

User said:


> View attachment 143669
> 
> Underwhelming.



almost as if the Heineken-ness of the mat seeped into the beer?


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It's a gif-off...
> 
> View attachment 143654


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Sep 2016)

From road.cc:

http://road.cc/content/news/204251-riding-your-bike-can-offset-all-booze-according-study



Professor Kevin McConway said:


> that the people who exercised a lot might well have had significantly different diets to those who were less active and that this could well have a bearing on the findings.



The man's an idiot.


----------



## srw (12 Sep 2016)

Don't tell @redfalo - but it's nicer than the Kölsch. And 2.5 times the size.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Sep 2016)

srw said:


> View attachment 143729
> 
> 
> Don't tell @redfalo - but it's nicer than the Kölsch. And 2.5 times the size.


Someone's drinking water 

What's it like?


----------



## srw (12 Sep 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Someone's drinking water
> 
> What's it like?


It's like water out of a tap, but fizzy. Mrs W says "very nice"*.


Oh. You mean the beer? It's one of the better Weiss beers, and a staple of my work trips to Munich. Refreshing in a way FYP never is. The local FYP was perfectly adequate, but came in a dainty 200ml glass.

The best drink of the evening was the (free) limoncello della casa. Smooth and sharp without being especially sweet.

*she prefers her alcohol grapey or apply.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Sep 2016)

srw said:


> It's like water out of a tap, but fizzy. Mrs W says "very nice"*.
> 
> 
> Oh. You mean the beer? It's one of the better Weiss beers, and a staple of my work trips to Munich. Refreshing in a way FYP never is. The local FYP was perfectly adequate, but came in a dainty 200ml glass.
> ...


I meant the water

Never had it


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Sep 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I meant the water
> 
> Never had it


----------



## srw (14 Sep 2016)

On trend today.


----------



## John the Monkey (14 Sep 2016)

srw said:


> On trend today.
> View attachment 143912


Glassware: APPROVE


----------



## Aperitif (14 Sep 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Glassware: APPROVE


It would be mean-spirited if one didn't find its way to you by sympa CC'ers, JtM


----------



## Spartak (14 Sep 2016)

@User ..... Nice glass !






0.5 % ABV very hoppy. One of the nicest low alcohol beers I've had ;-)


----------



## John the Monkey (14 Sep 2016)

Nice piece about Magic Rock....
http://goodbeerhunting.com/blog/201...any-bringing-the-west-coast-to-west-yorkshire


----------



## User169 (14 Sep 2016)

Nice bike jersey too..

http://www.magicrockbrewing.com/product/race-jersey/


----------



## John the Monkey (14 Sep 2016)

DP said:


> Nice bike jersey too..
> 
> http://www.magicrockbrewing.com/product/race-jersey/


Yes, although I reckon the photoshoot overran past closing time, given the grump the model seems to have on.


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Sep 2016)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-37350233

Personally I want my cask ale clear and I don't give a stuff if it's got fish in it

So there


----------



## Aperitif (15 Sep 2016)

I like my beer when isinglass


----------



## theclaud (15 Sep 2016)




----------



## theclaud (15 Sep 2016)

Excuse limited reportage. Phone failure. Now in Sint Truiden.


----------



## srw (15 Sep 2016)

The pink label was Fructus from Cornelius brewery. A strong dark beer with raspberry and cherry, and eerily moreish.


----------



## User169 (15 Sep 2016)

Leuven tonight? Stellas all round!!


----------



## Crackle (15 Sep 2016)

70 miles in baking heat, in September!

This is not hoppy as claimed but a bit bitter. Clogwyn gold


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Sep 2016)

Bought a CD froma guy in Belgium and it's arrived with the most stamps ever used on a parcel, anyway there's a classy beer related one on there too!


----------



## Aperitif (15 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Bought a CD froma guy in Belgium and it's arrived with the most stamps ever used on a parcel, anyway there's a classy beer related one on there too!
> 
> View attachment 144057


I'd better give that a 'lick' . Franking sense and Myrrhginty...for a CD!


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Bought a CD froma guy in Belgium and it's arrived with the most stamps ever used on a parcel, anyway there's a classy beer related one on there too!
> 
> View attachment 144057


When did he post it? Are those stamps in Belgian Francs?


----------



## srw (15 Sep 2016)

DP said:


> Leuven tonight? Stellas all round!!


Leuven tonight! Stella's all round? 

This place is chockful of bars promising 100 interesting Belgian beers. Last night's interesting Belgian beer, in Germany, was Leffe.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Sep 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> When did he post it? Are those stamps in Belgian Francs?



I don't know, they're just stamps.


----------



## Chromatic (15 Sep 2016)

Hmmm.


----------



## User169 (15 Sep 2016)

Spotted just now on the way home. Oops....


----------



## User169 (15 Sep 2016)

Beasties are growing. The whit whisky stuff is Brettanomyces (I hope)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Sep 2016)

DP said:


> Spotted just now on the way home. Oops....
> 
> View attachment 144061



Imagine, you'd have to be a right tool to end up in the cut.


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Sep 2016)

DP said:


> Spotted just now on the way home. Oops....
> 
> View attachment 144061


http://bloodnok.net/wav/water02.wav


----------



## Crackle (15 Sep 2016)

Welsh Pride. A bit shoot


----------



## srw (15 Sep 2016)

Kaiser Karel ruby and Tongerlo. I blame the premonstrensians. Meanwhile TC has had Alsatian Pinot Gris.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Sep 2016)

srw said:


> Kaiser Karel ruby and Tongerlo. I blame the premonstrensians. Meanwhile TC has had Alsatian Pinot Gris.


Usually, that's short for cat's pi*s. Is this dog pi*s of which you speak?


----------



## stephec (15 Sep 2016)

A few pints of Shipyard and one of these on a school night, don't mind if I do.

New in at the 'spoons, a bit malty for an IPA, but still very quaffable.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> View attachment 144101
> 
> Welsh Pride. A bit shoot



Mmm Toblerone.


----------



## Crackle (16 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Mmm Toblerone.


It's a wooden table number but if you want I can get it for you?


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Sep 2016)

srw said:


> View attachment 143538
> Demo Vuur & Vlam.
> View attachment 143539


Vuur and Vlaam....wham vlaam thank you maam!


----------



## GM (16 Sep 2016)

User said:


> Ideal mid ride refreshment on a day when it is 33°c in the shade
> View attachment 143928



I totally agree.....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> It's a wooden table number but if you want I can get it for you?



Thieving scouser.


----------



## User169 (16 Sep 2016)

srw said:


> Boo.
> Will you leave a cache of bottles and send us a secret message to let us know where they are?



Sorry, but it just hasn't worked out this week. 

I'll be riding to Brussels tomorrow, but it looks as if you are all off in the other direction.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Sep 2016)

It's back!






High Wire Grapefruit IPA


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Sep 2016)

Ossett. A consistently good brewery with a proper nice people running it too and they lay on a fantastic evening if you arrange a visit.

It's called North South Divide and is a hoptastic hot house of northern and southern hemisphere hops.

Recommended


----------



## Hugh Manatee (16 Sep 2016)

A wonderful pint of Gothic Ale by Enville Brewery. I do like a dark beer and this is an example of why. I think I tried it at the completely excellent Flood lit Black Country T20 cricket a few weeks ago. Anyone who lives in this part of the country, that cricket week is well worth a visit especially if you don't have to drive home!


----------



## wanda2010 (16 Sep 2016)

Available in Ghent, Belgium.


----------



## wanda2010 (16 Sep 2016)

I have discovered I quite like red beers. My current fave is Leffe Ruby. 

This beer is quite nice though.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Sep 2016)

wanda2010 said:


> View attachment 144190
> View attachment 144191
> 
> 
> Available in Ghent, Belgium.


SuperLike


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Sep 2016)

Fullers Montana Red, nice rye ale. Yumtus y'all...







Prisma...old skool


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Sep 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> It's back!
> 
> View attachment 144170
> 
> ...


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Sep 2016)

wanda2010 said:


> View attachment 144196
> 
> 
> I have discovered I quite like red beers. My current fave is Leffe Ruby.
> ...


A Mrs M favourite, that one. You might like the fruit beers from the likes of Lindemans & Timmermans too (if you've not already tried them, of course!)


----------



## theclaud (16 Sep 2016)

DP said:


> Sorry, but it just hasn't worked out this week.
> 
> I'll be riding to Brussels tomorrow, but it looks as if you are all off in the other direction.


----------



## rich p (17 Sep 2016)

Smokey Gun brewery offering. A little subtle on the smoke but not bad. Followed by a good value Maredsous with some dips that we're left here by someone. Shame not to scoff them.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> Smokey Gun brewery offering. A little subtle on the smoke but not bad. Followed by a good value Maredsous with some dips that we're left here by someone. Shame not to scoff them.
> 
> View attachment 144300
> View attachment 144301



Christ, they've left a Grauniad too!


----------



## rich p (17 Sep 2016)

theclaud said:


>


Pull yourself together woman.


----------



## rich p (17 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Christ, they've left a Grauniad too!


Best cryptic in town, innit!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Sep 2016)

That's me back on the beer **for one night only**, after a week of feeling completely crap due to anti-biotics not agreeing with me. So I'm going to get blootered and see if I feel better in the morning.
First up is Drygate Mango Pale Ale "Disco Fork Lift Truck" - not bad at all, despite the stupid f*cking name


----------



## rich p (17 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> Drygate Mango Pale Ale "Disco Fork Lift Truck"


Try saying that when you're blootered


----------



## stephec (17 Sep 2016)

Three new to this household bottles.

The cider's for Mrs Stephec, the conversation went -

Why have you got me cider?
You like cider.
Yes.
And I liked the label.
Oh right.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Sep 2016)

My Little Ponybeer


----------



## srw (17 Sep 2016)

Fruit loading.

Kir vin blanc mures and something cherryishly adequate.


----------



## User169 (17 Sep 2016)

Rode 100miles to Cantillon. 

Bloody hell - riding in Belgium isn't much fun. 

We were 5 minutes after the when they stopped serving bottles (stymied by a flat 5km out of Brussel) so could only have quick snifters of a raspberry beer and a kriek.

Fortunately, the chap on the table next to us left a third full bottle of D'Aunis, a grape lambic, so we nabbed it.

Rode to BrewDog and tried Black Hammer - the black IPA version of 
Jackhammer- and Ace of Citra - a Citra single hop 4,5% IPA. Both rather good.

And now - train beer!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Sep 2016)

100 mile ride for a raspberry beer, sheesh.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Sep 2016)

1845 followed by a Mad Hatter Face Hugger Sorachi, very nice beer. Pours semi-crackle head.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> 1845 followed by a Mad Hatter Face Hugger Sorachi, very nice beer. Pours semi-crackle head.
> 
> View attachment 144334


How far did you ride to deserve that ya nobber?


----------



## srw (18 Sep 2016)

DP said:


> Bloody hell - riding in Belgium isn't much fun.


You are definitely becoming Dutch.

Of the five countries over the last week, Belgium is my fave - apart from the cobbles.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> How far did you ride to deserve that ya nobber?



I don't ride anywhere to deserve anything, I just have to have the cash.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Sep 2016)

stephec said:


> Three new to this household bottles.
> 
> The cider's for Mrs Stephec, the conversation went -
> 
> ...



Nice label.

With apols to Simon Drew...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Sep 2016)

1845 dubyum


----------



## stephec (18 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nice label.
> 
> With apols to Simon Drew...
> 
> View attachment 144359


I had a choice of an owl, a heron, or the puffin.

I've no idea what the difference was on the inside, but I bought the best label.


----------



## nickyboy (18 Sep 2016)

This afternoon I did the family duties and went to the local sheepdog trials. There was a decent food tent and my payback for walking around and not moaning that it was actually a lovely afternoon for a bike ride was that I was allowed to choose some beer

I was suckered in by Bollington Brewery's IPA because (a) It's pretty local and (b) It has a nice picture of a bicycle on it

In truth it's pretty decent. 5.1%, good hops but just lacks a bit of oomph


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Sep 2016)

Fullers Spesh Cockney Ale, plenty oomph at 6.4%


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Sep 2016)

User said:


> Two from yesterday
> View attachment 144354
> 
> View attachment 144353



That Kwak looks like it's been in the coolerator, the horror!


----------



## Crackle (18 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> Smokey Gun brewery offering. A little subtle on the smoke but not bad. Followed by a good value Maredsous with some dips that we're left here by someone. Shame not to scoff them.
> 
> View attachment 144300
> View attachment 144301



He'd probably only gone the bog for a no.2, come back and some farker had eaten his dips and filled his crossword in.


----------



## nickyboy (18 Sep 2016)

Now this is the real deal. Vocation Brewery Life & Death IPA. Brewed at Cragg Vale, the longest continual positive gradient (I wouldn't call it a hill, at times it's about 1%) in England

This is available now in Tesco at 4 for £6 which is a great price for a great beer. Proper hoppy, grapefruity, lychee-y. Their range available in the supermarket are all excellent. This is the strongest of the lot at 6.5%


----------



## rich p (18 Sep 2016)

Thornbridge - Sierra Nevada collaboration. Whatever that is. Nice hoppy IPA though.
And a crazy-canned Beavertown Lupuloid. Citrus, passion fruit, hops. Rather good.


----------



## rich p (18 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Now this is the real deal. Vocation Brewery Life & Death IPA. Brewed at Cragg Vale, the longest continual positive gradient (I wouldn't call it a hill, at times it's about 1%) in England
> 
> This is available now in Tesco at 4 for £6 which is a great price for a great beer. Proper hoppy, grapefruity, lychee-y. Their range available in the supermarket are all excellent. This is the strongest of the lot at 6.5%
> 
> View attachment 144466



Oooooooooh, I could crush a grape.....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> Thornbridge - Sierra Nevada collaboration. Whatever that is. Nice hoppy IPA though.
> And a crazy-canned Beavertown Lupuloid. Citrus, passion fruit, hops. Rather good.
> 
> View attachment 144468
> View attachment 144469



If those poor kids aren't in care soon...


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Sep 2016)

Oakham Ales Scarlet Macaw


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Oakham Ales Scarlet Macaw
> 
> View attachment 144590


Quiz night, Mossy? You'll be blootered (my new favourite Scottish word) by the time it starts.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> Quiz night, Mossy? You'll be blootered (my new favourite Scottish word) by the time it starts.


That's tomorrow but still, I take your point


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Sep 2016)

Last night, by way of recovery...


----------



## stephec (19 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Now this is the real deal. Vocation Brewery Life & Death IPA. Brewed at Cragg Vale, the longest continual positive gradient (I wouldn't call it a hill, at times it's about 1%) in England
> 
> This is available now in Tesco at 4 for £6 which is a great price for a great beer. Proper hoppy, grapefruity, lychee-y. Their range available in the supermarket are all excellent. This is the strongest of the lot at 6.5%
> 
> View attachment 144466



That is the real deal, although our local Tesco now has Elvis Juice in the deal, and Mr President for £2.19.



rich p said:


> Oooooooooh, I could crush a grape.....



Of topic a bit but, my mate once bumped into Stu Francis in the bogs at the old Wembley Stadium.


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Sep 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Oakham Ales Scarlet Macaw


----------



## Aperitif (19 Sep 2016)

stephec said:


> That is the real deal, although our local Tesco now has Elvis Juice in the deal, and Mr President for £2.19.



Less than one Mossirlami per dose! Buy now.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Sep 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Less than one Mossirlami per dose! Buy now.


I nearly TMN'd


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Sep 2016)

One from the "Count To..." thread, that Beer Threaders might appreciate;


grolsch by Jay Brooks, on Flickr

The milk ad it parodies;


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2016)

Ice cream sundae anyone? What a bollix! @Crackle


----------



## Crackle (19 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> Ice cream sundae anyone? What a bollix! @Crackle
> 
> View attachment 144632


It seems to be smiling though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Sep 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> One from the "Count To..." thread, that Beer Threaders might appreciate;
> 
> 
> grolsch by Jay Brooks, on Flickr
> ...



Cool graphic!


----------



## nickyboy (19 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> Ice cream sundae anyone? What a bollix! @Crackle
> 
> View attachment 144632



Are you on a cruise or is it some architect's jolly Playschool jape?


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Are you on a cruise or is it some architect's jolly Playschool jape?


It's a bit weird, I'll grant you, but those architects are wacky guys!


----------



## Crackle (20 Sep 2016)

Last of the Arran vintage. Arran black ipa. Really good. Lots of porter notes with an ipa tang and easy drinking. Probably one of the best i've had.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Sep 2016)

User said:


> Recovery from what?


Copenhagen. And the half-marathon thereof.


----------



## Aperitif (20 Sep 2016)

Tonight's Quiz:
"A rolling Mossy gathers no stone but will spend money."
How many Mossirlamis will be spent tonight at the bar?
Only he will know the answer but I am prepared to send the 'winner' a prize of a bottle of...(yes, I can do nice wine).
I'll guess he will spend Eleven Mossirlamis- and his team will come first. Total spend of 27 MSL's between the team.


----------



## Aperitif (20 Sep 2016)

User said:


> Remind me, what is the Sterling - Mossirlami exchange rate?


£2.39 = One Mossirlami.
(A nominal surcharge will be applied to those who have 'been abroad' in recent times...as yet undecided by the committee)


----------



## rich p (20 Sep 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Tonight's Quiz:
> "A rolling Mossy gathers no stone but will spend money."
> How many Mossirlamis will be spent tonight at the bar?
> Only he will know the answer but I am prepared to send the 'winner' a prize of a bottle of...(yes, I can do nice wine).
> I'll guess he will spend Eleven Mossirlamis- and his team will come first. Total spend of 27 MSL's between the team.


I'm thinking a team of 5 drinking 6 pints each on average - so 30 Mossirlamis.


----------



## nickyboy (21 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> I'm thinking a team of 5 drinking 6 pints each on average - so 30 Mossirlamis.



I seem to recall some photos of the quiz team and don't remember more than three. I'm guessing about 5 pints each (a very steady night for Mossy) so that's 15 Mossirlamis. Given we are in the North, the issue of "keeping one's end up" in regard to buying rounds of drinks is paramount so he will spend exactly 1/3 of these....so it's 5


----------



## rich p (21 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I seem to recall some photos of the quiz team and don't remember more than three. I'm guessing about 5 pints each (a very steady night for Mossy) so that's 15 Mossirlamis. Given we are in the North, the issue of "keeping one's end up" in regard to buying rounds of drinks is paramount so he will spend exactly 1/3 of these....so it's 5


Mossy has 5 pints for brekker but Posh Stu might only sip a glass of Gin & It.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Sep 2016)

OK - and thanks to all taking part.

The answers:

1. Rolling Mossy, indeed, gathered no stone - well done to everyone who got that one right

2. The team was six but Vic flies solo, sticking to a two cider maximum for non-football nights; all other team members bought one round each. The establishment hosting the quiz is pretty up-market with "close to town prices"; a pint comes in at 1.46 Mossirlami's (that threw a lot of you). So during the quiz Mossy spent 7.32 Mossirlami's. However Mossy arrived one drink early to reserve the best quizzing table so his total spend was 8.79 Mossirlami's. The final drink of the evening was had in a different pub where the price of a beer is precisely 1 Mossirlami so one team member spent just 5 Mossirlami's. If your answer was anywhere between 5 and 9 Mossirlami's - give yourself half a point. I need to see 8.79 for the full point.

3. Vic's fancy pants cider is a whopping 1.88 Mossirlami's so total spend of the team, including Vic, 38.05 Mossirlamis

You're welcome

PS: we came second


----------



## stephec (21 Sep 2016)

It won't be too long now before Rudolph's on his way.

https://www.beerhawk.co.uk/beer-adv...+Boosted+Post&utm_id=57e0f24d1aa292056c8b4569


----------



## Aperitif (21 Sep 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> OK - and thanks to all taking part.
> 
> The answers:
> 
> ...


Wonderful work! You win, MC - masterful and ceremonial at once. PM your address and Rich will send you a bottle of wine.


----------



## User169 (21 Sep 2016)

Had this last night. A lovely geuze made with 100% lambic brewed at 3 Fonteinen (they usually buy in some of the lambic they use from other brewers). very smooth, quite a lingering head (for a geuze) and moderately funky. I've got a big bottle to keep for a rainy day.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Sep 2016)

^ nice colourings in that pic. DP


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Sep 2016)

Fizzics.

The end of the Crackle pour or a way to turn any perfectly decent beer into the unthinkable nastiness of John Smith's smooth?

What do the members of our expert panel think?



Fizzics Waytap | Untap the full taste of beer said:


> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/161302347/fizzics-waytap-untap-the-full-taste-of-beer-with-s



I won't be backing it.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Sep 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Fizzics.
> 
> The end of the Crackle pour or a way to turn any perfectly decent beer into the unthinkable nastiness of John Smith's smooth?
> 
> ...



In the "Risks and Challenges" section of the website where they are obliged to inform investors they say "We don't foresee any real risks and we're ready to go!"

So on that basis alone, I'm out


----------



## TVC (22 Sep 2016)

Time to go and sample an Everards Original, and what ever guest beers the pub has on.


----------



## Crackle (22 Sep 2016)

Beer without risk. Where's the adrenaline of the pour. Beige pouring. It's a Saga product.


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> Beer without risk. Where's the adrenaline of the pour. Beige pouring. It's a Saga product.


Imposing a uniform level of carbonation seems to be overriding the brewer's intention too, shorely?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Sep 2016)

What a right lot of bollocks


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Sep 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Fizzics.
> 
> The end of the Crackle pour or a way to turn any perfectly decent beer into the unthinkable nastiness of John Smith's smooth?
> 
> ...



Vile. The solution for a problem that doesn't exist. They should admit it's shïte and take it down.

Edit: I should qualify, any beer that does need the fizzics wánktap shouldn't be entertained and a decent alternative found instead.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Sep 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Time to go and sample an Everards Original, and what ever guest beers the pub has on.



Don't forget to shut that door.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Don't forget to shut that door.


Two likes

What a gay day


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Sep 2016)

I am having one of these


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> I am having one of these


I had forgotten how good this was.


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> I am having one of these


What a gorgeous label. How's the cap?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Sep 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> What a gorgeous label. How's the cap?


poor - black


----------



## stephec (23 Sep 2016)

When I returned from the bar with this Mrs Stephec said, "9.1%, you pisshead."

Then she tasted it and said, "mm, it's nice that."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Sep 2016)

stephec said:


> When I returned from the bar with this Mrs Stephec said, "9.1%, you pisshead."
> 
> Then she tasted it and said, "mm, it's nice that."
> 
> View attachment 145041



Resin!?


----------



## User169 (23 Sep 2016)

DeMo has its beer festival today and tomorrow. Quite a good looking line up, although only BrewDog from the UK this year..

http://brouwerijdemolen.nl/en/borefts-beerfestival/brewer-and-beers/


----------



## User169 (23 Sep 2016)

DP said:


> DeMo has its beer festival today and tomorrow. Quite a good looking line up, although only BrewDog from the UK this year..
> 
> http://brouwerijdemolen.nl/en/borefts-beerfestival/brewer-and-beers/



Not going, btw!


----------



## stephec (23 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Resin!?


A strange name for a very nice ale, still not as good as my favourite 9% double IPA though, Mr President.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Sep 2016)

stephec said:


> A strange name for a very nice ale, still not as good as my favourite 9% double IPA though, Mr President.



Sir will do.


----------



## User169 (23 Sep 2016)

stephec said:


> A strange name for a very nice ale, still not as good as my favourite 9% double IPA though, Mr President.



It's the part of the hop where you get the bitterness from.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Sep 2016)

Placeholder for Friday beer post.

Hook Norton Mild. A very tasty 2.8 mild, nutty, roasty and malty with Goldings providing a hint of bitterness. You could have a few of these for breakfast and still have the assemblance of normality, if you were normal in the first place.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Sep 2016)

Harviestoun Old Engine Oil Engineers Reserve, a 9% beauty, is back! See posts passim, this is fabulous stuff.

http://harviestoun.com/shop/products/engineers-reserve

Got an email from them, if you put CANS16 in the voucher code bit you get free shipping. I've used it, it works.


----------



## Crackle (23 Sep 2016)

Saison dupont




Passim


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> Saison dupont
> View attachment 145113
> 
> Passim


Is it penicillin?


----------



## User169 (23 Sep 2016)

Smoked Lichtenhainer-weisse

Comin atcha outta Cologne


----------



## Crackle (23 Sep 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Is it penicillin?


It is medicine


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Sep 2016)

Hooky Red Rye. Yumtus y'all...


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Sep 2016)

Saltaire is the brewery. Citra pale the beer.






Magnificent! A perennial favourite. Lemony, fragrant, bitter. 4.2℅.

I might have another


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Sep 2016)

Hook Norton Fanciers!

As a select range of their beverages seem to have made their way into the local M&S, what's best to start with? Any to avoid?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Sep 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Hook Norton Fanciers!
> 
> As a select range of their beverages seem to have made their way into the local M&S, what's best to start with? Any to avoid?



Old Hooky - classic bitter, beautiful stuff
Hooky - session beer, a model bitter at this %
Haymaker - lovely pale ale
Gold - yank hops, great beer for a warm day
Twelve Days - strong ale, very nice
Flagship - a fine IPA, bottle conditioned too
Lion - didn't like it, might be ok now, it's their best seller apparently

That's the standard stuff, there's some others, ask for details.

Edit: Double Stout, good and stouty.


----------



## User169 (23 Sep 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Hook Norton Fanciers!
> 
> As a select range of their beverages seem to have made their way into the local M&S, what's best to start with? Any to avoid?



3bm is the expert, but the Red Rye is pretty good.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Sep 2016)

DP said:


> 3bm is the expert, but the Red Rye is pretty good.



Yeah it's fab, I wasn't sure if they were exporting anything other than the core range though.


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yeah it's fab, I wasn't sure if they were exporting anything other than the core range though.


I've not seen it on the rack, but it might turn up. I've definitely seen Old Hooky, Flagship and Gold - the first two sound right up my street, so I'll definitely grab a few next time I'm in.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Sep 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> I've not seen it on the rack, but it might turn up. I've definitely seen Old Hooky, Flagship and Gold - the first two sound right up my street, so I'll definitely grab a few next time I'm in.



They're good beers, you've got the world famous 3BM guarantee of satisfaction.


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> They're good beers, you've got the world famous 3BM guarantee of satisfaction.


Thanks (and to DP) for the suggestions - hopefully 12 Days will turn up at some point, that sounds just right for Mrs M.


----------



## User169 (23 Sep 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Thanks (and to DP) for the suggestions - hopefully 12 Days will turn up at some point, that sounds just right for Mrs M.



12 days is the business.


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Sep 2016)

Das Weizen (Schwaben Brau, 5.5% abv)





An Aldi special this, picked up by Mrs M, I suspect at a very reasonable price. Pretty lively (see those heads) to the extent that the flip cap popped in a way that made me believe, briefly, that it had left the bottle entirely. It's cloudy, and what you'd expect from a wheat beer, light, slightly orangey and refreshing, with little sense of that fairly high abv. I have to say that I prefer something earthier and more full, but this would do ok as something easy drinking on a hot day. Nicely average, perhaps, is the best verdict.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Sep 2016)

Cotswold IPA in middle-class Jericho, Oxford - Willamette, Amarillo and Hersbrucker hops, awfully yumtus.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Sep 2016)

Tempest OktoberFest today, which I forgot about despite posting about it on here...


----------



## stephec (24 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> Tempest OktoberFest today, which I forgot about despite posting about it on here...


Are those prices per pint?

Top class if they are.

Edit: I've just noticed the figures in brackets, what a knob.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Sep 2016)

stephec said:


> Are those prices per pint?
> 
> Top class if they are.
> 
> Edit: I've just noticed the figures in brackets, what a knob.


Still not too shabby


----------



## Crackle (24 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> Tempest OktoberFest today, which I forgot about despite posting about it on here...


I'd be gravitating to that Imperial Stout and then probably gravitating to the floor in a heap sometime later.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> Tempest OktoberFest today, which I forgot about despite posting about it on here...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Sep 2016)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Sep 2016)




----------



## stephec (24 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 145308





threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 145310



For a minute there I thought I was back on dial up broadband.


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Sep 2016)

Inferno (Oakham, 4.4%)




No Mrs M tonight, so a repeat of a beer we've had before so that she doesn't miss out. It's very nice.


----------



## srw (24 Sep 2016)

User said:


> Totes blandest thing on the menu'
> View attachment 145315


Here's what a real Indian Kingfisher looks like. Much less bland. Even without the 8 bread rolls.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Sep 2016)

I'm getting a sense that Mrs Marmion and younger Marmionette are upping the pressure to get hamsters...


----------



## User169 (25 Sep 2016)

Rotterdam! A sour with sloes.


----------



## User169 (25 Sep 2016)

Sparkling sake from Nogne O! 

You what?


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Sep 2016)

DP said:


> Rotterdam! A sour with sloes.
> 
> View attachment 145379


Hotel New York in the background?

Go get mussels and lobsters!


----------



## User169 (25 Sep 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Hotel New York in the background?
> 
> Go get mussels and lobsters!



Mucho mossilarmis!


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Sep 2016)

DP said:


> Mucho mossilarmis!


Yebbut very nice

My second favourite restaurant in Rotterdam (after Sakura).

We were celebrating something or other years ago and two of us had a dozen oysters and a bottle of champagne while waiting for steak and lobsters. My friend, Mark, went down in history after the waiter came by and asked if he could bring anything, "yes pal, another dozen of them and another bottle of heidseick".


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'm getting a sense that Mrs Marmion and younger Marmionette are upping the pressure to get hamsters...



Is that a recipe book?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is that a recipe book?


I'm thinking that our 3 cats will be viewing it more as a menu


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Sep 2016)

I bought a few bottles of this last night.
http://www.charleswells.co.uk/our-company/our-products/wells-sticky-toffee-pudding-ale/
It was down to a pound a bottle. After tasting it i know why they couldn't shift it!


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Sep 2016)

Hamsters are very good for the garden. Especially the alliums. Take a few hamsters, chop finely and boil up with plenty of sugar, cos, as we all know, you get tulips from 'amsterjam


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Sep 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I bought a few bottles of this last night.
> http://www.charleswells.co.uk/our-company/our-products/wells-sticky-toffee-pudding-ale/
> It was down to a pound a bottle. After tasting it i know why they couldn't shift it!


Shame cos banana bread beer is ace


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Sep 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Hamsters are very good for the garden. Especially the alliums. Take a few hamsters, chop finely and boil up with plenty of sugar, cos, as we all know, you get tulips from 'amsterjam



The píss-poor joke thread is that-a-way ----------->>>>>>>>


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Sep 2016)




----------



## User169 (25 Sep 2016)

Warp speed bike ride back to Delft and it's a session IPA from California. Fruity, but probably been a bit too long in getting here from the US.


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


>


That's a rat


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Sep 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Shame cos banana bread beer is ace


I've had the banana one, i like it it's quite refreshing, but this toffee pudding one is very sickly. Maybe a small glass and that's enough but pint after pint would be horrible,


----------



## User169 (25 Sep 2016)

It's all go today. Some kind of food truck thing. Brand Saison. Ok for a macro beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Sep 2016)

Hey, nearly page 1000 folks, that's a shítload of beer!

I'm having a Red Rye, no pics.


----------



## User169 (25 Sep 2016)

Kernel Pale Ale. Super fresh - bottled two weeks ago.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Sep 2016)

Rode with some CCers to Scarborough and had a fairly massive sesh Saturday night. So massive in fact I ended up having a kebab after last orders. I went for a ride this morning to clear my head and decided to treat myself to a pint at Scarby's newest micro pub. Good range of beers and ciders (if cider is your thang) and a friendly crowd.
I had a pint of Mallinson's Nelson Sauvin. Despite it being only 3.8% they ram all the flavours in and it was a lovely, refreshing golden ale. I managed to nod off on the train home

If by some bizarre reason you happen to be in Scarborough I suggest you give the Stumble Inn a try


----------



## Crackle (25 Sep 2016)

User said:


> You see those little kilner jars with samples so you can assess the beer by colour? Does anyone else swap them around while the bar person isn't looking?


How old are you.


----------



## stephec (25 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Rode with some CCers to Scarborough and had a fairly massive sesh Saturday night. So massive in fact I ended up having a kebab after last orders. I went for a ride this morning to clear my head and decided to treat myself to a pint at Scarby's newest micro pub. Good range of beers and ciders (if cider is your thang) and a friendly crowd.
> I had a pint of Mallinson's Nelson Sauvin. Despite it being only 3.8% they ram all the flavours in and it was a lovely, refreshing golden ale. I managed to nod off on the train home
> 
> If by some bizarre reason you happen to be in Scarborough I suggest you give the Stumble Inn a try
> ...


I get over there every couple of months for work, whereabouts is it?


----------



## stephec (25 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> How old are you.


Scary, as soon as I read Adrian's post those were the exact words that went through my mind.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Sep 2016)

stephec said:


> I get over there every couple of months for work, whereabouts is it?



If you know where the train station is....if you stand facing the main entrance and walk to your right about 200m along the A64 it's there


----------



## Crackle (25 Sep 2016)

User said:


> Clearly not old enough to know better.


I wish you hadn't put the idea in my head now.


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Sep 2016)

1000 Pages, my bibulous friends.






Time to strike up the band!






Dare we hope for a thousand more pages?






I reckon so! ONWARD!


----------



## User169 (25 Sep 2016)

Cloudwater Citra IPA. Very different from the Kernel. Smoother and less overtly citrussy. Really like iit.


----------



## Crackle (25 Sep 2016)

DP still going strong. I'd have lost my sense of discernment by now.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Sep 2016)

Is that a bottle of beer or a meringue?

Och yer noo wrong.






Bought this last year in the US of A, 603 Brewery Granite Stout, it's very nice, quite strong at 8%.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is that a bottle of beer or a meringue?
> 
> Och yer noo wrong.
> 
> ...



A man can never have too much fruit


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Sep 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> View attachment 145458



If only my wife and daughter had just shown me that, there would have been no need for subtle hints and hamster books...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Sep 2016)

User said:


> You see those little kilner jars with samples so you can assess the beer by colour? Does anyone else swap them around while the bar person isn't looking?





Crackle said:


> How old are you.



It is fortunate that I have never visited an establishment which feels the need to kilner-show-me the colour of their beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> A man can never have too much fruit



Yeah, that's got to last for the rest of year.


----------



## srw (25 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> DP still going strong. I'd have lost my sense of discernment by now.


I make that six since lunchtime, none of them normal strength, plus a sake. Does anyone else suspect that the trick is a carefully placed spittoon?


----------



## martint235 (26 Sep 2016)

srw said:


> I make that six since lunchtime, none of them normal strength, plus a sake. Does anyone else suspect that the trick is a carefully placed spittoon?


Nah 6 is the point of "is it worth going back to work". Should be ok for a few more then the Dutch version of a siesta


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Sep 2016)

Jet Black Heart coffee stout up the B/Dog. Just checking the menu for something fancy for pudding.







Page 1001 - a beer odyssey


----------



## User169 (26 Sep 2016)

View: https://youtu.be/JjbP_eG85e4


----------



## User169 (26 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Jet Black Heart coffee stout up the B/Dog. Just checking the menu for something fancy for pudding.
> 
> View attachment 145575
> 
> ...



The new Abstrakt #21 should be out.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Sep 2016)

DP said:


> The new Abstrakt #21 should be out.



It is, I'm building up to it!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Sep 2016)

DP said:


> The new Abstrakt #21 should be out.



Had a tester, didn't like it. Having a Northern Star Mocha Porter instead, nice.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Sep 2016)

It was a bit thin for an Imperial Stout, too much fruit and shït, slightly on the soury side - you'll probs think it's totes yumtus DP.


----------



## User169 (26 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It was a bit thin for an Imperial Stout, too much fruit and shït, slightly on the soury side - you'll probs think it's totes yumtus DP.



They had it at the DeMo festival this weekend and heard it wasn't that great. Just wanted a second opinion!


----------



## rich p (26 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It was a bit thin for an Imperial Stout, too much fruit and shït, slightly on the soury side - you'll probs think it's totes yumtus DP.


Sheer poetry!


----------



## martint235 (27 Sep 2016)

So not had any beer for over a week. Had a weekend on call from Hell (15 hours Sat, 10 hours Sunday) so will be off to get some Green Gecko after work and maybe some Amber Adder.


----------



## User169 (27 Sep 2016)

Brewdoggy bike tours to Belgium....

http://ledomestiquetours.co.uk/brewdog/


----------



## Crackle (27 Sep 2016)

Black Cab Stout from Fullers






I expect to feel ripped off after I've drank it and find I'm in the right street but the wrong town.

It's not bad, suitably stout, molasses and coffee, vanilla finish. 4 for 6 from Morrisons.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Sep 2016)

DP said:


> Brewdoggy bike tours to Belgium....
> 
> http://ledomestiquetours.co.uk/brewdog/



My word that looks tempting. £350 including a "communal supply of Brewdog beers to drink over the weekend". Hmmmmm....Mrs N's birthday that weekend, how to persuade her the best option is to let me go cycling and drinking beer in Belgium


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> My word that looks tempting. £350 including a "communal supply of Brewdog beers to drink over the weekend". Hmmmmm....Mrs N's birthday that weekend, how to persuade her the best option is to let me go cycling and drinking beer in Belgium



Surely Mrs NB would want to come along too!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Sep 2016)

DP said:


> Brewdoggy bike tours to Belgium....
> 
> http://ledomestiquetours.co.uk/brewdog/



Looks pretty good apart from the bike bit.


----------



## User169 (28 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> My word that looks tempting. £350 including a "communal supply of Brewdog beers to drink over the weekend". Hmmmmm....Mrs N's birthday that weekend, how to persuade her the best option is to let me go cycling and drinking beer in Belgium



It looks pretty good value, altough I'm not sure I'd manage 85km after a tasting at De Struise.


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Surely Mrs NB would want to come along too!


I'll put a frock on and go with Nicky...


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2016)

One of my birthday beers - a Cloudwater Vic's IPA. Bitter and hoppy. V nice.
And my daughter couldn't be arsed to bake a cake...
And I'm older than 4...


----------



## User169 (28 Sep 2016)

Great paper on beer yeast genomics. The authors show that beer yeasts are genetically and phenotypically distinct from wild populations (and from bread and wine yeasts) and were domesticated via human selection and trafficking. Also, domestication took place well before there was any understanding of the existence of microbes. 

http://www.cell.com/fulltext/S0092-8674(16)31071-6


----------



## User169 (28 Sep 2016)

User said:


> The van option will probably prove popular.



This is their eisbock - 40% or so.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Sep 2016)

DP said:


> Great paper on beer yeast genomics. The authors show that beer yeasts are genetically and phenotypically distinct from wild populations (and from bread and wine yeasts) and were domesticated via human selection and trafficking. Also, domestication took place well before there was any understanding of the existence of microbes.
> 
> http://www.cell.com/fulltext/S0092-8674(16)31071-6



You started to lose me at "genomics"


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Sep 2016)

User said:


> You in a frock and him in slacks?


And sandals?


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Sep 2016)

User13710 said:


> On the recent tour of Harvey's Brewery in Lewes, the beer I liked most was called Wild Hop. https://www.harveys.org.uk/wild-hop-takes-top-prize-in-hop-awards/


In the pub a while back an old boy reminisced how he'd go with his dad down Brewery Lane on the other side of town to pick wild hops that were the last vestige of the brewery that gave the lane its name. They used to take the hops home and his dad made beer. Being new to the area I was mad keen on his story and learning a bit of local history. He also assured me that along the riverbank there were even to this day some hops surviving.

Armed with his directions I jumped on the bicycle to see for myself.

It was of course all total bollocks. There was never a brewery, there were no hops growing and there wasn't even a farking Brewery Lane.

Oh, how I laughed.


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Armed with his directions I jumped on the bicycle to see for myself.


That was where you went wrong Mossy....

...you shudda hopped on your bike....


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> That was where you went wrong Mossy....
> 
> ...you shudda hopped on your bike....


Booooooooo


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> That was where you went wrong Mossy....
> 
> ...you shudda hopped on your bike....


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Sep 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> In the pub a while back an old boy reminisced how he'd go with his dad down Brewery Lane on the other side of town to pick wild hops that were the last vestige of the brewery that gave the lane its name. They used to take the hops home and his dad made beer. Being new to the area I was mad keen on his story and learning a bit of local history. He also assured me that along the riverbank there were even to this day some hops surviving.
> 
> Armed with his directions I jumped on the bicycle to see for myself.
> 
> ...


I do wonder how practical it would be to grow one of the dwarf hop varieties (they still grow pretty bloody big). Despite not brewing beer, I think it might be a nice nod to my bibulous hobby.


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> I do wonder how practical it would be to grow one of the dwarf hop varieties (they still grow pretty bloody big). Despite not brewing beer, I think it might be a nice nod to my bibulous hobby.


I grew some sort of golden hop once. It took over the whole garden and never produced any actual hops. Maybe it needs a male and a female.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> I grew some sort of golden hop once. It took over the whole garden and never produced any actual hops. Maybe it needs a male and a female.


Hops are flowers not fruits so I doubt it


----------



## User169 (28 Sep 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Hops are flowers not fruits so I doubt it



Commercial plantations are typically entirely female.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Sep 2016)

Drygate Pale Duke. I do like Drygate cask. I may have days this before

Worth the trip


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Sep 2016)

And now pie


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Sep 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Drygate Pale Duke. I do like Drygate cask. I may have days this before
> 
> Worth the trip
> 
> View attachment 145774



Nice one getting it back on track.


----------



## stephec (28 Sep 2016)

User said:


> You in a frock and him in slacks?


That's a frightening thought.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Sep 2016)

Still Drygate (did I mention how much I like their beer?) But it seems some dirty whisky got in shot


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Still Drygate (did I mention how much I like their beer?) But it seems some dirty whisky got in shot
> 
> View attachment 145790


I think it's thaddaway >>>>>>>>
but it might be <<<<<<<<thaddaway


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Sep 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Still Drygate (did I mention how much I like their beer?) But it seems some dirty whisky got in shot
> 
> View attachment 145790



Did someone have a whole bottle of scotch, gee I bet the afternoon at work dragged on a bit.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> I think it's thaddaway >>>>>>>>
> but it might be <<<<<<<<thaddaway


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Sep 2016)

Special delivery service...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Sep 2016)

[QUOTE 4489185, member: 259"]Bloody hell, I've just realised I signed up for the Sober October thing - must have had a few too many!

So i've only got two evenings to drink 12 bottles of Mikkeler milk stout before my son gets back and scoffs the lot. [/QUOTE]

Be good on cereal.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Sep 2016)

The customers of Oban wetherspoons are forming a queue in front of this sign:


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Sep 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> The customers of Oban wetherspoons are forming a queue in front of this sign:
> 
> View attachment 145869


Oh, and the exchange rate is 1.00 Mossirlami to 1.02 Obanmossirlamis

Happy days


----------



## brommers (29 Sep 2016)

Carry on Drinking


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2016)

This rather tasty amber ale from a Tunbridge Wells brewery is made from unused bagels. I have no idea if that's an in-joke or for real. The world of brewing is a wacky one these days and none the worse for that.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> This rather tasty amber ale from a Tunbridge Wells brewery is made from unused bagels. I have no idea if that's an in-joke or for real. The world of brewing is a wacky one these days and none the worse for that.
> 
> View attachment 145897


"Unused" bagels?

So that's, like, basically, "bagels" then?

Bagels? What are they good for? Hhmm... Must start a thread


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> "Unused" bagels?
> 
> So that's, like, basically, "bagels" then?
> 
> Bagels? What are they good for? Hhmm... Must start a thread


I assumed they were stale, possibly mouldy and useless for anything else.
Remind you of anyone?


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> I assumed they were stale, possibly mouldy and useless for anything else.
> Remind you of anyone?


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Sep 2016)

I think I am the youngest person in this hotel bar. There's no cask beer. This is a bottle of IPA. it's nice.

Oh. And some whisky 

[You're going to have to imagine a beautifully framed image of beer and scotch with a subtly shallow depth of field cos the internet's shite and won't upload my masterpiece]


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Sep 2016)

Here it is


----------



## User169 (30 Sep 2016)

Ickle Thornbridge glass. Thornbridge Squatters pale ale. Makes a change to have an English style pale ale - we don't get much of that here. This should have been served by the pint though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2016)

DP said:


> Ickle Thornbridge glass. Thornbridge Squatters pale ale. Makes a change to have an English style pale ale - we don't get much of that here. This should have been served by the pint though.
> 
> View attachment 145993



I'm at a construction conference today, a glass or four of that would be welcome.


----------



## martint235 (30 Sep 2016)

Lunch of champions


----------



## Aperitif (30 Sep 2016)

martint235 said:


> View attachment 146008
> Lunch of champions


You need a flu jab - living with a worktop like that.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm at a construction conference today, a glass or four of that would be welcome.


If you build it, they will come.


----------



## martint235 (30 Sep 2016)

User said:


> I would go easy on the Fairy.


Yeah I've listened to you. I now only do Fairy in moderation....


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Sep 2016)

Quality pint of Hawkshead Seville Orange & Earl Grey Sour in the Beer Hall in Staveley yesterday....off the wall but intriguing combination of flavours in a sour beer (Moana Gose also well worth a punt-salty and fruity!).


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2016)

Old school, Worthington White Shield IPA, this stuff is BH - Before Hipsters.


----------



## User169 (30 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Old school, Worthington White Shield IPA, this stuff is BH - Before Hipsters.
> 
> View attachment 146049



Very dark looking brew by PH standards!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2016)

You will talk...


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You will talk...
> 
> View attachment 146050
> 
> ...


Are you locked in the study? Will Mrs3BM let you out after the vicar's gone?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> Are you locked in the study? Will Mrs3BM let you out after the vicar's gone?



If he was round here I would keep out of the way anyway.


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> If he was round here I would keep out of the way anyway.


He's only popping in to try an exorcism...


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2016)

Right, bollix, I've got swollen glands, aching joints and I've cried off a pub night with friends ( yes, I still have two left).
I deserve a beer to wash down the ibuprofen.
Brewdog Jet Black stout is medicinal, right?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> Right, bollix, I've got swollen glands, aching joints and I've cried off a pub night with friends ( yes, I still have two left).
> I deserve a beer to wash down the ibuprofen.
> Brewdog Jet Black stout is medicinal, right?
> 
> View attachment 146052



Two friends or two swollen glands...

Edit: lovin the glass


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2016)

Young's London Ale, bloody good stuff, if you haven't tried this one it comes with a double yumtus rating.


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Young's London Ale, bloody good stuff, if you haven't tried this one it comes with a double yumtus rating.
> 
> View attachment 146056


Wow, that's high praise...
A yuyumtustus rating.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Sep 2016)

'Twas the Scottish Beer Awards last night, Brewery of the year (and many more awards) went to Tempest





I'm not sue how much of their 200% sales increase in business was due to me. I'll admit to "some"...
http://www.scottishbeerawards.co.uk/


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2016)

Lovely frocks, and the girls.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2016)

It's back and it's bad.






A night of cappage wonderment too.


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> 'Twas the Scottish Beer Awards last night, Brewery of the year (and many more awards) went to Tempest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disappointed that none of those qualify as proper hipster beards


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2016)

Arbor Motueka. I love this beer. Golden with a hazy hint of wheat beer. Tropical fruits. Yum tiddly um tus...


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It's back and it's bad.
> 
> View attachment 146062
> 
> ...


Is that a Foghorn Leghorn keyring or bottle opener?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Lovely frocks, and the girls.


You will note the bloke in the red kilt, who is called Graham*, is wearing his best M&S 3/4 length socks and slip-ons from the local charity shop.

*he regularly recounts stories of how p*ssed he has been to me and warns me to "not have more than 6 of these - not in an hour anyway..." as he hands me something of 10%


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2016)

Marmion said:


> You will note the bloke in the red kilt, who is called Graham*, is wearing his best M&S 3/4 length socks and slip-ons from the local charity shop.
> 
> *he regularly recounts stories of how p*ssed he has been to me and warns me to "not have more than 6 of these - not in an hour anyway..." as he hands me something of 10%



Good lookin' chick alright! 

Blimey this Engineers Reserve is strong stuff...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> Is that a Foghorn Leghorn keyring or bottle opener?



Boy ah say boy, you'd better believe it.


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Boy ah say boy, you'd better believe it.


Anyway, Gardeners World is on now. Laters...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2016)

self-gratification artist.

Edit: That's probably a bit strong, apologies. Not sorry enough to just delete it though.


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> self-gratification artist.
> 
> .


It's true but Monty Don and Carol Klein just don't turn me on.


----------



## User482 (30 Sep 2016)

Wiper & True have not persuaded me of the merits of milk stout.


----------



## User169 (30 Sep 2016)

Wedding beers!


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> It's true but Monty Don and Carol Klein just don't turn me on.


3bm! Remove that like immediately!


----------



## Crackle (30 Sep 2016)

User482 said:


> Wiper & True have not persuaded me of the merits of milk stout.


I thought it was a bit lacking in character when I had it.


----------



## User169 (30 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> It's true but Monty Don on.



Talking of all things Basingstoke, did you know that the Bas is the global center of pig breeding?


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2016)

DP said:


> Talking of all things Basingstoke, did you know that the Bas is the global center of pig breeding?


I didn't, but it doesn't surprise me ...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2016)

DP said:


> Wedding beers!
> 
> View attachment 146081



Congrats DP.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Oct 2016)

Scotrail Oban To Glasgow.

From the buffet trolley


----------



## nickyboy (1 Oct 2016)

Manchester Northern Quarter sesh with my mate Paul tonight.

I'll take some photos of beer and try to remember what they tasted like for tomorrow's review. But if nothing appears it's cos I'm too delicate and the tapping noise on the keyboard is like a jackhammer to the skull


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Scotrail Oban To Glasgow.
> 
> From the buffet trolley
> 
> View attachment 146154



Mmmmmini cheddars.


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Oct 2016)

Jail ale for me, served in a good pub. 
If you like ale and you're in Devon check out my old pub I used to frequent... http://www.tomcobleytavern.co.uk/real-ale-and-ciders

Quite possibly why I put so much weight on!


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Oct 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Manchester Northern Quarter sesh with my mate Paul tonight.
> 
> I'll take some photos of beer and try to remember what they tasted like for tomorrow's review. But if nothing appears it's cos I'm too delicate and the tapping noise on the keyboard is like a jackhammer to the skull


Since they ruined 57 Thomas Street and marble arch is a long jog to the train, what pubs?


----------



## Con (1 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Scotrail Oban To Glasgow.
> 
> From the buffet trolley
> 
> View attachment 146154


That's one of the wife's favourite tipples


----------



## rich p (1 Oct 2016)

Burning Sky Gaston. A Belgian styleee pale ale although 'only' 6%...
Lots of bubbles, citrus tang 7.5/10


----------



## User169 (1 Oct 2016)

Fresh Hop 16 from DeMo. Bottles one week ago.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Oct 2016)

User3094 said:


> An all English proper lager, flippin lovely....
> 
> View attachment 146179


I had to do an o level field trip and write up on a filthy wrotten day from source on some God forsaken moor land to where it joins the weaver (iirc) so no likes


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Oct 2016)

1 down, 3 left! It's the morning after that worries me!


----------



## rich p (1 Oct 2016)

Daddy Pig said:


> 1 down, 3 left! It's the morning after that worries me!
> View attachment 146186


Instant Regret is what I experienced after my one and only chilli beer.


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> Instant Regret is what I experienced after my one and only chilli beer.


I have the world's hottest chilli vodka as well (250,000 scoville) which has admittedly been attempted only once! Ouch!


----------



## martint235 (1 Oct 2016)

Wells Sticky Toffee Pudding Ale is foul. No i dont know why i thought it might not be.

To follow i have King Goblin, Victory Ale and SN IPA


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Oct 2016)

martint235 said:


> Wells Sticky Toffee Pudding Ale is foul. No i dont know why i thought it might not be.
> 
> To follow i have King Goblin, Victory Ale and SN IPA


Is that the thread's second negative review of that beer?


----------



## martint235 (1 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Is that the thread's second negative review of that beer?


Dont know but its fecking awful. And i bought two bottles


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Oct 2016)

Daddy Pig said:


> 1 down, 3 left! It's the morning after that worries me!
> View attachment 146186



I quite like beer and I love chilli, but the two together didn't work for me when I tried it, wasn't that one btw.


----------



## Crackle (1 Oct 2016)

M&S Mosaic pale Ale. Rather nice. First time I had it. Bought in a motorway services on my way back from that there London.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I quite like beer and I love chilli, but the two together didn't work for me when I tried it, wasn't that one btw.


What's this "quite like" business? Do you really, seriously, actually mean you "quite" like beer and "love" chili? 

Get your priorities sorted McGinty


----------



## rich p (1 Oct 2016)

Kernel Table at 3%. Still remarkable quality and depth of flavour at that percentage.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> Kernel Table at 3%. Still remarkable quality and depth of flavour at that percentage.


You're still ill aren't you?


----------



## Crackle (1 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> Kernel Table at 3%. Still remarkable quality and depth of flavour at that percentage.


I'll stick with my local beer shops assessment when it was still here. '3%, dunno what that's about'


----------



## rich p (1 Oct 2016)

Crackle said:


> I'll stick with my local beer shops assessment when it was still here. '3%, dunno what that's about'


It closed down, didn't it...


----------



## rich p (1 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> You're still ill aren't you?


Still medicating...


----------



## Crackle (1 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> It closed down, didn't it...


Yep, they couldn't sell the Table Beer is why.


----------



## rich p (1 Oct 2016)

Crackle said:


> Yep, they couldn't sell the Table Beer is why.


Or anything else to youse lot of Philistines....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> Kernel Table at 3%. Still remarkable quality and depth of flavour at that percentage.



Never mind those nay-saying northerners rich, their unsophisticated palates can't appreciate the finer nuances of quality beer.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Oct 2016)

Nay saying northerner here.

Having pudding.

Shush







Oh... Arran blonde features in this photo


----------



## Crackle (1 Oct 2016)

You don't half rough it, Mossy.


----------



## rich p (1 Oct 2016)

That took some cooking by Mossy, Crax...


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4493319, member: 259"]Still looking for a decent alcohol free beer. They've run out of Brew Dog Nanny State at the offie.[/QUOTE]
No comment


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Oct 2016)

Flying Scotsman (Caledonian, 4% abv)




A somewhat deceptive picture, with this pouring closer to an amber colour than the gold my camera seems to have rendered here. This is a nicely old fashioned take on a pale, with a fair bit of malty biscuitiness, and spicy, bitter hops in the aftertaste. More like a best bitter, in the modern scheme of things, I think, and rather nice.


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4493319, member: 259"]Still looking for a decent alcohol free beer. They've run out of Brew Dog Nanny State at the offie.[/QUOTE]
Bitburger Drive tastes a fair bit like the regular Bitburger (iirc) if you like that?


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Oct 2016)

Still going!




How much do I need to bleed out of my a**e tomorrow before I worry?


----------



## theclaud (2 Oct 2016)

The weekend, in reverse...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Oct 2016)

theclaud said:


> The weekend, in reverse...
> 
> View attachment 146229
> View attachment 146230
> ...



Sterling work tc!


----------



## martint235 (2 Oct 2016)

A rare Sunday foray to the pub. Pint of Old Thumper, toffee undertones


----------



## nickyboy (2 Oct 2016)

Well that was quite a night.....

Out into Manchester Northern Quarter last night. NQ is a strange mix of proper old-fashioned boozers and rather poncey hipster joints. We went to both

Pub 1 The Allotment. This is a bit poncey, kitted out like you're in a garden. But they serve good (if a bit overpriced) beer. PInt of "Cream of the Crop" bitter. A nice, session-strength best bitter






Pub 2: 57 Thomas Street. This is the city located Marble pub. I don't like how they've refurbed it but the beer is, as expected, excellent. Taking it steady, had a pint of "Pint" which is a lovely golden ale with floral, hoppy taste.






Pub 3...some rather hipsterish place I can't remember the name of. I felt uncomfortable as I didn't have a large beard and too-short trousers. But again, nice beer. A pint of Ilkley Brewer's Pale Ale. Upping the strength a notch to 4.2%
Edit: Odd Bar

Pub 4..Bar Fringe. Despite it's name, it's a proper old fashioned rough place...and it specialises in Belgian beers. I had a glass of Duvel that they have on draught. The best thing apart from the beer was the notice on the front door....






Charming....

Pub 5 The Crown and Kettle. Again a traditional NQ pub with a great range of beers. Had a pint of rather strong (5.9%) Follow the White Rabbit IPA that was really nice. We also had a rather expensive glass of Japanese whisky there too






Pub 6 was Gullivers...but I can't remember much about it, nor what I drank. Did I actually go there? I am relying on Google Maps Timeline to remind me

Pub 7 was Castle Hotel . As a Morecambrian I couldn't resist a pint of Cross Bay Brewery's Morecambe Sunshine. It was a really good, session strength best bitter. Recommended.






Quick drink in the station bar while we waited for our trains home and that was that. I fell asleep on the train and had to be woken by the Guard when I got to Glossop, always a sign of a good night out


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Oct 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Well that was quite a night.....
> 
> Out into Manchester Northern Quarter last night. NQ is a strange mix of proper old-fashioned boozers and rather poncey hipster joints. We went to both
> 
> ...


Sounds like a top night out!

I like those pubs, except 57 Thomas Street as mentioned above.

Bar Fringe is gooky but in a good way. I took this in the bogs there:


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Oct 2016)

Caledonian Coast to Coast, west coast hops and maritime malt, lovely bronze coloured pale ale, cirtrussy and a perfect hoppy bitterness.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Oct 2016)

Got this earlier, Flat White Porter, how 'kin hipster is that!!!!


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Old school, Worthington White Shield IPA, this stuff is BH - Before Hipsters.
> 
> View attachment 146049


An IPA in the classic Victorian style IIRC.
I was very pleased to see Coniston Asrai on tap in the Britannia, Elterwater last night-a pukka floral, light pale ale. Also Fyne Ales Sublime Stout (a most excellent matured Imperial Stout) and Siren Liquid Mistress ( a red IPA in a similar vein to Fourpure Flatiron American Red, though slightly hoppier as opposed to slightly maltier in Tweedies, Grasmere. Cheers!


----------



## nickyboy (2 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Sounds like a top night out!
> 
> I like those pubs, except 57 Thomas Street as mentioned above.
> 
> ...



The urinals were very interesting in there. They seemed to be the original J Duckett & Sons, Burnley. I considered taking a photo but I thought I'd get chucked out for taking photos in the toilets, even in somewhere as shonky as that


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Oct 2016)

nickyboy said:


> The urinals were very interesting in there. They seemed to be the original J Duckett & Sons, Burnley. I considered taking a photo but I thought I'd get chucked out for taking photos in the toilets, even in somewhere as shonky as that


You could have got a solo show at Tate Modern....shame!


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Oct 2016)

My own little foray into Manchester NQ. this is called Jumbo and it's as nondescript as any Jimmy Willy Lee's beer but it's a limited edition nondescript beer and drunk by very self aware triple denimed hipsters with twiddly moustaches and no socks.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Oct 2016)

nickyboy said:


> The urinals were very interesting in there. They seemed to be the original J Duckett & Sons, Burnley. I considered taking a photo but I thought I'd get chucked out for taking photos in the toilets, even in somewhere as shonky as that



Perv. Ackshly I did take a photo of a wazzery in some gin palace in that London. I didn't get arrested either.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Perv. Ackshly I did take a photo of a wazzery in some gin palace in that London. I didn't get arrested either.


I did too - at the Harp for some reason. I'll see if I have the snap 'to hand' so to speak.


----------



## stephec (2 Oct 2016)

Over in a hotel in Cavan, Ireland tonight. 

I was about to order the usual Guinness when I noticed a pale ale pump, Cutie Hood, a 5.0% jobbie which Google says is brewed by Heineken.

Once you've had so many hoppy citrus ales it takes something special to stand out, and this doesn't, it won't stop me having a few more though as it's still very acceptable.


----------



## User169 (2 Oct 2016)

New Glarus outta Wisconsin. R+D Pomme Sauvage. Funky and a bit champagne. Only released last weekend at the brewery. My riding buddy happened to be there, so scored a bottle. 

Maybe the first bottle of this opened in Europe!


----------



## User169 (3 Oct 2016)

Tasting remains. New Glarus and Hardywood - Wisconsin and Virginia respectively.

Sours from New Glarus and strong milk stouts from Hardywood.

My fave was Rasberry Tart fromNew Glarus. 4%, but so Rasberryish and lovely sweet/sour balance - double Yumtus!


----------



## theclaud (5 Oct 2016)

Free Beer!


----------



## Crackle (5 Oct 2016)

theclaud said:


> Free Beer!
> 
> View attachment 146639


Now: Is that a keg or a cask and does it really matter?


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Oct 2016)

Crackle said:


> Now: Is that a keg or a cask and does it really matter?


it's a can


----------



## Crackle (5 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> it's a can


Yeah. I hadn't clocked the scale.


----------



## srw (5 Oct 2016)

theclaud said:


> Free Beer!
> 
> View attachment 146639


I believe that at this stage it's traditional to offer the landlord something.


----------



## rich p (5 Oct 2016)

I went to a beer festival in a Lewes pub on Sunday as part of the butchers' 'last Christmas' beano. I've been too jaded to post anything till know and there's a lot that's forever going to be hazy - and I'm not talking about wheat beer.
Plenty of the locally brewed Harveys, some totally crap Badger (First Call?) en route to the fest, and loads of other stuff at the Snowdrop. I can't recall what it all was but we happened to sit at the vacated homebrew tasting table, which was conveniently stacked with half full bottles.
Oh, my head, my eyes, my liver...


----------



## kapelmuur (5 Oct 2016)

I'm guessing the Poulidor was second best?


----------



## stephec (5 Oct 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> I'm guessing the Poulidor was second best?


Eternally.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Placeholder for Father Ted photo.










kapelmuur said:


> I'm guessing the Poulidor was second best?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Oct 2016)

Stewart Brewing just mentioned on twitter that they have a new collaboration beer with de Molen due out shortly; should be good


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Stewart Brewing just mentioned on twitter that they have a new collaboration beer with de Molen due out shortly; should be good



Might be that sour shite though...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Might be that sour shite though...


Nah


----------



## User169 (7 Oct 2016)

TapX 2016 from Schneider Weisse. A 10% wheat wine - this is a beauty. Last years Tap X was a bit underwhelming, but this is fruity, hoppy and smooth - a hoppy Aventinus in a way. Lovely!!


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Oct 2016)

Mossy's been on the ale trail. 







Highlight of the day


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Mossy's been on the ale trail.
> 
> View attachment 146911
> 
> ...



Ooooh is that scumbridge IPA to the left?


----------



## rich p (8 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ooooh is that scumbridge IPA to the left?


Jaipur innit.
I had a can of First Chop Pip from Manc.
A saison grapefruit - defo flavour of the month. Nice citrus and the right amount of funk.


----------



## theclaud (8 Oct 2016)

On reflection, this might not have been the most sensible choice of Friday night session ale... Nice tho. From Aberdare.


----------



## theclaud (8 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Is Afghan pale ale like IPA but just a little closer to home?


Ha. Just to make everything clearer it's more like what is usually called American Pale Ale - with a big fruit-salady handful of hops. But its name derives from a tenuous connection to the I/A? PA served to soldiers in the Anglo-Afghan wars...


----------



## John the Monkey (8 Oct 2016)

Looking forward to your review, TC - "Drummer Boy" from the same brewery is a belter.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Oct 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Looking forward to your review, TC - "Drummer Boy" from the same brewery is a belter.



Belter of a song too...cough...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Oct 2016)

Just stopped off en route northwards, Mrs M is off for coffee whilst I focus on the more important matter of beer for tonight...


----------



## srw (8 Oct 2016)

theclaud said:


> Ha. Just to make everything clearer it's more like what is usually called American Pale Ale - with a big fruit-salady handful of *hops*. But its name derives from a tenuous connection to the I/A? PA served to soldiers in the Anglo-Afghan wars...


Are you sure? Not Herb?


----------



## theclaud (8 Oct 2016)

srw said:


> Are you sure? Not Herb?


Yeah Cascade, Simcoe and Citra herb.


----------



## martint235 (8 Oct 2016)

The very good pub I went into in Liverpool also got a favourable review in today's Times. Not sure if that's a good or bad thing.

The Dead Crafty Beer Co on Dale St if you're ever out that way


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Oct 2016)

At over 7 mossilarmis for a 330ml bottle and over 7 hours of driving, I am gonna make sure I take time to enjoy this one


----------



## Crackle (8 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> At over 7 mossilarmis for a 330ml bottle and over 7 hours of driving, I am gonna make sure I take time to enjoy this one


have you got the exchange rate muddled?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Oct 2016)

Crackle said:


> have you got the exchange rate muddled?


I treble checked. Although I do admit I am not that good at counting.


----------



## John the Monkey (8 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> At over 7 mossilarmis for a 330ml bottle and over 7 hours of driving, I am gonna make sure I take time to enjoy this one


Ww! tht lks vry tsty!


----------



## Doseone (8 Oct 2016)

theclaud said:


> On reflection, this might not have been the most sensible choice of Friday night session ale... Nice tho. From Aberdare.
> 
> View attachment 146931


That Grey Trees stuff is lush. Here's one I had last summer. Must get some more.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Oct 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Ww! tht lks vry tsty!


NBBRY LBLLNG


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> At over 7 mossilarmis for a 330ml bottle and over 7 hours of driving, I am gonna make sure I take time to enjoy this one


Is it whisky?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Oct 2016)

TT Bastard Landlord


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Is it whisky?


Orkney Brewery Dark Island Reserve beer, aged in whisky casks.

I'll be visiting the brewery next week and will be pointing out the nobbery of missing out letters. That'll LRN THM


----------



## rich p (8 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Orkney Brewery Dark Island Reserve beer, aged in whisky casks.
> 
> I'll be visiting the brewery next week and will be pointing out the nobbery of missing out letters. That'll LRN THM


£8.99 a bottle! Is that 3.75 mossilarmis?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> £8.99 a bottle! Is that 3.75 mossilarmis?


Twas £9.95 - I may have miscalculated the exchange rate...


----------



## Crackle (8 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Twas £9.95 - I may have miscalculated the exchange rate...


Thank fark for that. My gast is still flabbered though.


----------



## rich p (8 Oct 2016)

Crackle said:


> Thank fark for that. My gast is still flabbered though.


It's 10 % and isn't any more expensive than a decent bottle of wine...

...as long as you drink it in the same way, is the tricky part.


----------



## rich p (8 Oct 2016)

Stone IPA in a can. Hoppy, citrus but nice amount of fizziness and slightly dry. V good.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Oct 2016)

I'm building up to the Dark Reserve, and having one of these* en route




I cannae stand whisky; I reckon the whole point of whisky is to provide casks to age beer in - and this one is very good.

*cannae upload pic, must be remoteness of my current location.

The night is as dark as my beer.


----------



## Crackle (8 Oct 2016)

And the whole point of Sherry is to age whisky.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Oct 2016)

Crackle said:


> And the whole point of Sherry is to age whisky.


There was a sherry aged version too, I did think it tardy to miss out a stage


----------



## SteCenturion (8 Oct 2016)

User3094 said:


> Named after a copper mine on Alderly Edge. A very beery beer, with a dominating taste of beer, leaving a lingering beer taste on the palate and afternotes hinting of beer. Best enjoyed with a pork pie, a beard and a dog on a rope.
> 
> View attachment 146650


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Oct 2016)

"Live" pictures from the dark north


----------



## srw (8 Oct 2016)

If you're only on the way to Orkney, you're not in the dark yet. And if you're driving there you're a nobber. Take the train or fly - far quicker and far more relaxing. And you can drink while you travel.


----------



## John the Monkey (8 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'll be visiting the brewery next week and will be pointing out the nobbery of missing out letters. That'll LRN THM


W cn only hp s.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Oct 2016)

srw said:


> Take the train or fly - far quicker and far more relaxing. And you can drink while you travel.


Not from where I am at present.


----------



## John the Monkey (8 Oct 2016)

Little Bitter That (Brew Foundation, 3.8% abv)





One from this year's Nantwich Food and Drink festival. Billed as a session bitter, this has a lot of biscuity malt, a fair bit of caramelly sweetness, and the citrussy hop finish of a good best bitter, and doesn't seem insubstantial or light. Definitely punching above that 3.8%, and jolly nice.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Oct 2016)

srw said:


> If you're only on the way to Orkney, you're not in the dark yet.


The sky. The "glow" on the left is from my laptop which was in the conservatory about 20 metres from where I was standing


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Oct 2016)

McYumtus...


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Oct 2016)

Waiting for a bus in Wigan


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Oct 2016)

Locally brewed and really rather nice
You'll have to zoom in to see what it's called cos I don't remember and now I'm outside on glorious sunshine


----------



## srw (9 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 147072
> 
> 
> Locally brewed and really rather nice
> You'll have to zoom in to see what it's called cos I don't remember and now I'm outside on glorious sunshine


It _looks_ like it's called Artic Convoy, but the picture on the pump is of warships rather than lorries. So either it _is_ called Artic Convoy and someone hasn't done their spell-check, or else the background of the photo is even more blurred than it looks.

[edit]





Looks as if someone's hurriedly corrected the pic on their website..
http://martlandmillbrewery.co.uk/index.php/beers


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Stewart Brewing just mentioned on twitter that they have a new collaboration beer with de Molen due out shortly; should be good


The Stewart beers I've sampled in my Beer52 boxes have been braw so far! Tweedies in Grasmere have a 7.8% IPA ffrom Eden Brewery called Psy . Cho on tap...probably not one for a skool night! I did try a 1/3 pint measure Friday night and it could definitely make your head feel like a Dothraki horde just went through it if you overdo it. I have a bottle tucked away in my stash ready for my days off anyway.


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Oct 2016)

I'm going through a faze






Dark and toast and coffee and all things nice.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Oct 2016)

I'm staying in a shite hotel near Derby, the bar's one concession to 'bitter' is Tetley Smoothflow, I had a glass of lemonade and lime.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Oct 2016)

I reckon it's time to call time on stupid fecking mini kilner jars showing the colour of beer. Twattery.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> I reckon it's time to call time on stupid fecking mini kilner jars showing the colour of beer. Twattery.



Take a lump hammer in with you and crush their mini kilner nobendery.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Take a lump hammer in with you and crush their mini kilner nobendery.


I do not frequent establishments who partake of such twattery; should I ever encounter one, I intend to take the jars with me to the loo.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Oct 2016)

User said:


> You see those little kilner jars with samples so you can assess the beer by colour? Does anyone else swap them around while the bar person isn't looking?



Take a lump hammer in with you and crush their mini kilner nobendery.


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> I reckon it's time to call time on stupid fecking mini kilner jars showing the colour of beer. Twattery.


I like it


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Oct 2016)

*Session #116: Slightly Wrong Gose is Better Than No Gose*

http://boakandbailey.com/2016/10/session-116-slightly-wrong-gose-is-better-than-no-gose/


----------



## Crackle (10 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I like it


You're not allowed to say that in this post enlightenment world. I like it too but I'm suspicious now that an Adrian type person has switched the bottles or a Marmion type has peed a Pale Ale into one.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Oct 2016)

Crackle said:


> You're not allowed to say that in this post enlightenment world. I like it too but I'm suspicious now that an Adrian type person has switched the bottles or a Marmion type has peed a Pale Ale into one.





User said:


> There are no others.



There are probably a lot of people who would piss into one...


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Oct 2016)

Today's dark beer is Slow Porter which is quite apt considering the speedy Spoons barman.

It's good but not as good as Friday's or even yesterday's; the fruitiness manifesting as sharpness rather than sweet.






Kilner jars present.


----------



## rich p (10 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I like it


I prefer getting a taster. Colour and taste


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Oct 2016)

I agree but the the colour is a quick indicator of potential and a narrower downerer. 

Sometimes a small taste isn't enough either.


----------



## User169 (10 Oct 2016)

BrewDog now owned by a right couple of Elvises.....

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/scotland-now/brewdog-founders-both-change-names-9004113


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Oct 2016)

Aaaaah that's better...


----------



## rich p (10 Oct 2016)

Scabbridge Chiron here. 
Nice enough and undemanding. 
A bit like Mossy...


----------



## User16390 (10 Oct 2016)

A great Czech beer


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Oct 2016)

A localish one I haven't tried before, nice but nothing remarkable. I notice they have a govt warning of 14 units/week for guys and gals (now then now then), did I miss something, I thought it was 25, not that I gave a shït about that either.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> Scabbridge Chiron here.
> Nice enough and undemanding.
> A bit like Mossy...
> 
> View attachment 147222



Have you been denied access to the crisp cupboard so you're making your own cheese and onion flavoured?


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Oct 2016)

Belgians embrace hops, in their own way;
http://draftmag.com/belgians-embrace-hops-their-own-way/


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Oct 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Belgians embrace hops, in their own way;
> http://draftmag.com/belgians-embrace-hops-their-own-way/



_“Here, we only sell the old gueuze now,” she said. So I enjoyed a refreshingly sour one while watching the tractors roll by._

Old gueze and Massey Ferguson spotting, what more could you ask for...


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Oct 2016)

Cheshire Brewhouse now vegan friendly across their range;

http://www.cheshirebrewhouse.co.uk/isinglass-free-cask-beer/


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Oct 2016)

Magic Rock talk haze/New England style IPA;
http://www.magicrockbrewing.com/blog/hypnotist-haze-modern-new-england-style-ipa/


----------



## rich p (12 Oct 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Magic Rock talk haze/New England style IPA;
> http://www.magicrockbrewing.com/blog/hypnotist-haze-modern-new-england-style-ipa/


Make haze while the sun shines....


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> Make haze while the sun shines....


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Oct 2016)

Jinny Howell ( a Tawny Owl in West Cumbria) Helles from Tractor Shed Brewing Near Workington- quality lager in a Munich stylee. Das ist gute scheisse! Noch zwei, bitteAlso nice owl drawing on the label.


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Oct 2016)

The importance of beer rating sites vs "traditional" marketing, and the influence of rarity;
http://allaboutbeer.com/mystery-old-chimneys/


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Oct 2016)

Dark beer of the day





Theakstons Vanilla Stout

If last Friday was 10 out of 10 this is a good 8


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Oct 2016)

Couple of Hong Kong beers up the local Chinese Rez in Woz.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Couple of Hong Kong beers up the local Chinese Rez in Woz.


I have no idea what that means but I liked it


----------



## Doseone (13 Oct 2016)

Aldi, £1.25 for 500ml bottle and its very nice. Good wheat beer, cloudy and slightly sour.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Oct 2016)

Doseone said:


> Aldi, £1.25 for 500ml bottle and its very nice. Good wheat beer, cloudy and slightly sour.
> 
> View attachment 147694


0.59 Mossirlamis a pint

Brexit? What Brexit?


----------



## Daddy Pig (13 Oct 2016)

Something for the weekend... and only just over £10 in Lidl. I may be slightly worse for wear on Sunday though!


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Oct 2016)

Daddy Pig said:


> Something for the weekend... and only just over £10 in Lidl. I may be slightly worse for wear on Sunday though!
> 
> View attachment 147712


Churs!


----------



## rich p (14 Oct 2016)

Bit naughty on a school night but I'm worth it...


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Couple of Hong Kong beers up the local Chinese Rez in Woz.


Warrington?


----------



## rich p (14 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Oi, you don't just get away with photos, you have to write words about them.


It's my new policy. 
I'm fed up writing, citrussy, biscuity, malty, nice, hoppy, chocolatey, funky, hints of vanilla...
Take it as read that the above pics could be summed by various perms of these adjectives


----------



## rich p (14 Oct 2016)

User said:


> If this thread had rules, you would get a month's suspension.


A kind of Stoptober...


----------



## Aperitif (14 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> A kind of Stoptober...


Stopnobber you mean...


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Oct 2016)

Five glasses of Stout







Each one nice, hoppy, chocolatey and funky


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Five glasses of Stout
> 
> View attachment 147830
> 
> ...



Spoons Mossad?


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Spoons Mossad?


Yup


----------



## rich p (14 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Yup


Apparently every 'spoons carpet is different. I suspect 3BM recognised the pattern...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> It's my new policy.
> I'm fed up writing, citrussy, biscuity, malty, nice, hoppy, chocolatey, funky, hints of vanilla...
> Take it as read that the above pics could be summed by various perms of these adjectives



Here you go, random tasting notes generator.

http://www.gmon.com/tech/output.shtml?silly=yes


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Oct 2016)

Caledonian Coast to Coast pale ale again, I like this, yumtus as the intelligentsia say.






The generator says...*Chewy but equally attractive Cabernet Franc. Throws out black-cherry, supple smoked bacon and traces of licorice. Drink now through Tuesday.*


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Oct 2016)

Let's play....




... Name that Spoons


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Oct 2016)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Let's play....
> View attachment 147847
> 
> ... Name that Spoons



Axminster?


----------



## nickyboy (14 Oct 2016)

Went to an awards dinner last night in that there Laaaandan and availed myself of the hospitality a little too freely. So there will be no beer reviews tonight

I'll see what I can do for the remainder of the weekend


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Oct 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Went to an awards dinner last night in that there Laaaandan and availed myself of the hospitality a little too freely. So there will be no beer reviews tonight
> 
> I'll see what I can do for the remainder of the weekend


How was the carpet?


----------



## nickyboy (14 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> How was the carpet?



I don't exactly remember. So presumably somewhat understated and not all swirly Weatherspoony


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> How was the carpet?



Ruined the weft with vomit probs.


----------



## John the Monkey (14 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> It's my new policy.
> I'm fed up writing, citrussy, biscuity, malty, nice, hoppy, chocolatey, funky, hints of vanilla...
> Take it as read that the above pics could be summed by various perms of these adjectives


----------



## rich p (14 Oct 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> View attachment 147867


Mrs rp says, "very nice"...


----------



## Spartak (14 Oct 2016)

Pint of Lawless unfiltered lager at the Golden Heart in Kendleshire .....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Oct 2016)

Last night when I dug out my first beer, The Coast to Coast, and had a squint at the label, it said serve chilled so I thought I'd cool it slightly and popped it in the fridge. Later I when I decided to drink the beer I couldn't find it, searched for it for ages before I remembered I'd put it in the coolerator. 

And that is why beer should not go in the fridge.


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Oct 2016)

Dark Star Hophead -Light, hoppy, 3.8% so perfect for school night.
Watermill Windermere Blonde-Maltier and more on the bitter side, 4.2% so another good one for s school night. Love Watermill-life's too short not to get Colliewobbles!


----------



## rich p (15 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> How was the carpet?


You can eat your dinner off the floor of my local...


...and it looks like most people have

Gif time, JtM?


----------



## User169 (15 Oct 2016)

Brett DIPA aged in whit whine barrels. Dry, funky, tropical fruity, touch of Belgian esteriness. 

Totes delish!

[double digit mossilarmis]


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Oct 2016)

Today's dark beer of the day.









A new adjective for the list, @rich p - weird

I think I like it


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Oct 2016)

DP said:


> [double digit mossilarmis]


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Oct 2016)

Mate over from NL. Bok on Tommy.


----------



## TVC (15 Oct 2016)

Ice cold cerveza for me this weekend, generally unremarkable beer but the tapas you get with it is rather tasty.


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Today's dark beer of the day.
> View attachment 147931
> 
> View attachment 147933
> ...


My local microbrewer (Crewe's Offbeat Brewery) does a blackberry mild that's very nice (posts passim)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> You can eat your dinner off the floor of my local...
> 
> 
> ...and it looks like most people have
> ...



As jtm's ignored the offer...


----------



## Crackle (15 Oct 2016)

Bit thin for a porter but very drinkable. Another 4 for 6 from Morrisons.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Oct 2016)

Ijbok which my autocorrect thinks should be inbox.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Oct 2016)

Bavaria Bok Bier






Not bad, semi-yumtus.


----------



## theclaud (15 Oct 2016)

From Connecticut, apparently. It's got a hop called Azacca...


----------



## srw (15 Oct 2016)

Can you tell what "crushable" means yet?

[ob. 80s reference]
Is it grapey?


----------



## theclaud (15 Oct 2016)

srw said:


> Can you tell what "crushable" means yet?
> 
> [ob. 80s reference]
> Is it grapey?


Oooooooooooooooooooh!*







*Not very grapey, no.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Oct 2016)

Not that the tin is crushable?


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> As jtm's ignored the offer...


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Oct 2016)

Crackle said:


> View attachment 147966
> 
> 
> Bit thin for a porter but very drinkable. Another 4 for 6 from Morrisons.


Our local had it in a couple of weeks back (did I review it on here? Can't remember.) Jolly nice on draught, as I remember.


----------



## theclaud (15 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Not that the tin is crushable?


As opposed to the uncrushable sort of beer tin?


----------



## srw (15 Oct 2016)

theclaud said:


> As opposed to the uncrushable sort of beer tin?








Unless you're channelling Terry Hollands.


----------



## Crackle (15 Oct 2016)

Crushable, as in easy to get a crush on, moreish, likeable, although I prefer the Larry Grayson interpretation, though surely that'd need to be a wine.


----------



## srw (15 Oct 2016)

https://www.reddit.com/r/beer/comments/3cgvux/what_is_a_crushable_india_pale_ale/


> Sounds like some bro term for drinking a beer really easily.
> 
> crush some brews then crush some chicks, nawmean, nawmean?


I believe the term is "locker-room bantz".


----------



## theclaud (15 Oct 2016)

srw said:


> Unless you're channelling Terry Hollands.


That's a keg, not a tin.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Oct 2016)

theclaud said:


> As opposed to the uncrushable sort of beer tin?



Crushable as opposed to it being in a bottle you maroon.


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Oct 2016)

srw said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/beer/comments/3cgvux/what_is_a_crushable_india_pale_ale/
> 
> ... "locker-room bantz".


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Oct 2016)

Hobgoblin Gold again. (Previous review - Beer? )




Mrs M says "I am drinking Baileys."


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Oct 2016)

Crackle said:


> Crushable, as in easy to get a crush on, moreish, likeable, although I prefer the Larry Grayson interpretation, though surely that'd need to be a wine.


I think you'll find that was Stu Francis


----------



## Crackle (15 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I think you'll find that was Stu Francis


So there's absolutely nothing right in the whole post. I'll shut that door on me way out.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Oct 2016)

You can stick your kilner jars up whatever you choose to stick them up


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> You can stick your kilner jars up whatever you choose to stick them up



You gonna insert those test tubes then?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You gonna insert those test tubes then?


To quote @John the Monkey


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> To quote @John the Monkey


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Oct 2016)

No one out gifs the monkey.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> No one out gifs the monkey.


Gauntlet laid I fear.


----------



## stephec (16 Oct 2016)

srw said:


> Can you tell what "crushable" means yet?
> 
> [ob. 80s reference]
> Is it grapey?


My BIL once met Stu Francis in the toilets at the old Wembley Stadium. 

I don't think grapes were involved though.


----------



## rich p (16 Oct 2016)

Shut


Crackle said:


> So there's absolutely nothing right in the whole post. I'll shut that door on me way out.


Shut that door, Everard, on yer way out...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Oct 2016)

Stratford Upon Avon Brewery Malty Pig bitter. Maris Otter malt and Golding hops, standard combo. Good pint, quite hoppy and decent all round beer, 4.4%. Ye verily yumtus.


----------



## User169 (16 Oct 2016)




----------



## MossCommuter (16 Oct 2016)

DP said:


> View attachment 148090


Ahem


----------



## theclaud (16 Oct 2016)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## srw (16 Oct 2016)

DP said:


> View attachment 148090


Isn't there a GIF for that?


(And it's not great cider)


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Oct 2016)

I fancied a hot night at the village but failing that, this will do










Today's dark beer of the day


----------



## User169 (16 Oct 2016)

srw said:


> Isn't there a GIF for that?
> 
> 
> (And it's not great cider)



Yes, a bit ordinary.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2016)

Picked up a couple of bottles of this in the local CoOp.

Very nice it is too.....going down the ol' Gregory a treat.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Ahem



Where is it mossy?

Edit, I missed tc's post, it's >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> apparently.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Where is it mossy?


TC did the honours


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Oct 2016)

Hey @DP, I babelfished your sig line, in English it comes out as 'Gospodin you moja snaga!', that's cleared that one up then...


----------



## srw (16 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hey @DP, I babelfished your sig line, in English it comes out as 'Gospodin you moja snaga!', that's cleared that one up then...








I'd _definitely_ need a beer if my organ looked like that.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Oct 2016)

Bok 6666.


----------



## User169 (16 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hey @DP, I babelfished your sig line, in English it comes out as 'Gospodin you moja snaga!', that's cleared that one up then...



The Lord is my strength....

(I think it came from Blanca Vlasic facepants feed - can't remember why it appealed against the time)


----------



## Crackle (16 Oct 2016)

Take the fukkin beer off the laptops!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Oct 2016)

Crackle said:


> Take the fukkin beer off the laptops!


----------



## rich p (16 Oct 2016)

Right, I'm off to the Zoo for a couple of pints. Usually a bit limited selection but I'm not allowed in the boozer next door. Long story.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> Right, I'm off to the Zoo for a couple of pints. Usually a bit limited selection but I'm not allowed in the boozer next door. Long story.


Look out for the gorilla


----------



## nickyboy (16 Oct 2016)

stephec said:


> My BIL once met Stu Francis in the toilets at the old Wembley Stadium.
> 
> I don't think grapes were involved though.



When you say "met" do you mean "arranged to meet" or "bumped into"?

BTW, only managed a few Proper Jobs this weekend after really overdoing it Thursday night. It would seem I'm getting a bit past it


----------



## stephec (16 Oct 2016)

nickyboy said:


> When you say "met" do you mean "arranged to meet" or "bumped into"?
> 
> BTW, only managed a few Proper Jobs this weekend after really overdoing it Thursday night. It would seem I'm getting a bit past it


He says bumped into, I don't know if they shook hands or not.


----------



## stephec (16 Oct 2016)

This is very suptastic, even if it's actually brewed in Burton on Trent.


----------



## theclaud (16 Oct 2016)

Well I had an Independence (lovely) and a Thunderbird (not so lovely). The Independence was gone. I backpedalled, to this. It was OK!


----------



## marinyork (16 Oct 2016)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Oct 2016)

theclaud said:


> Well I had an Independence (lovely) and a Thunderbird (not so lovely). The Independence was gone. I backpedalled, to this. It was OK!
> 
> View attachment 148158


----------



## rich p (17 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 148176


Is it American for pinot grigio?


----------



## srw (17 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> Is it American for pinot grigio?


It's American for Buckfast.


----------



## rich p (17 Oct 2016)

srw said:


> It's American for Buckfast.


I must confess that I didn't know what Buckfast was besides an abbey.
Wiki has illuminated me entertainingly. Apart from the alcohol problems and social disarray it causes in Scotland, one bottle contains the same caffeine as 8 cans of cola. Crikey


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Oct 2016)

The Theatre bar, three Bill Shakey beers from Stratford, I had the Macbeth brown ale which was really good, had a hint of cigar box.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> I must confess that I didn't know what Buckfast was besides an abbey.
> Wiki has illuminated me entertainingly. Apart from the alcohol problems and social disarray it causes in Scotland, one bottle contains the same caffeine as 8 cans of cola. Crikey


Pished and wide awake.


----------



## bonsaibilly (17 Oct 2016)

Cheap premium lager out of Aldi.

bb


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 148176



A bottle of Thunderbirds and a bottle of Mad Dog was our teenage drink of choice. Got absolutely plastered for a few quid.


----------



## srw (17 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> I must confess that I didn't know what Buckfast was besides an abbey.
> Wiki has illuminated me entertainingly. Apart from the alcohol problems and social disarray it causes in Scotland, one bottle contains the same caffeine as 8 cans of cola. Crikey


Voddy-red-bull eat your heart out!


----------



## User169 (17 Oct 2016)

Pick six. 

Here are Vinnie (inventor of the double IPA) Cilurzo's..

https://beerandbrewing.com/373dLnUL...ick-six-russian-river-brewings-vinnie-cilurzo

What would yours be? No white whales please - stuff that basically well available!


----------



## Aperitif (17 Oct 2016)

"Is this a daguerrotype I see before me?"


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Oct 2016)

DP said:


> Pick six.
> 
> Here are Vinnie (inventor of the double IPA) Cilurzo's..
> 
> ...



Duvel breakfast beer! "When you drink a few Duvels, the first one goes down a little harsh and edgy, but once your palate acclimates to the dryness, bitterness, and CO2, it’s got this remarkably full flavor for such a light-flavored/colored beer." that's the rest of the day gone then...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Oct 2016)

What would yours be? No white whales please - stuff that basically well available

If I was picking my six (this is without paragraphs of tosh). These are beers that I've enjoyed for a long time and still do, so not all current faves but if I was stuck with only these as a choice I wouldn't mind too much.

Hooky Bitter, brilliant sesh beer, lovely stuff.

Samuel Smiths India Pale Ale, my introduction to IPA pre-craft.

Sammy Smiths Oatmeal Stout, best stout in the world probably.

Timothy Taylors Landlord, nice hoppy bitter pale ale, again another early in for decent beer for me.

Adnams Broadside, great strong beer, fab.

Duvel, desert island beer, one of my faves. Not for breakfast though.


----------



## John the Monkey (18 Oct 2016)

A (current) six;

*Nightmare on Bold Street* (Mad Hatter) - beautifully rich porter.
*IPA* - (Samuel Smiths) - partly, at least, for the nostalgia. This was what I used to drink in the '90s, at The Malt Shovels in Altrincham.
*Highwire Grapefruit IPA* (Magic Rock) - Possibly the most summery, refreshing beer ever made.
*Ysgawen* - (Purple Moose) - Lovely elderflower IPA. I remember drinking it for the first time in the Black Buoy in Conwy, back when it was still a seasonal brew. I remember loving the flavour, but being completely unable to remember the name.
*Inferno* (Oakham) - The pinnacle of Oakham's hop mastery, I think - either this, or *Dolphin Dance*, which manages to cram bags of flavour into a tiny abv.
*Little Bitter That* (Brew Foundation) - a great take on a best bitter, modernised enough that it doesn't disappoint a modern palate, but still with a traditional feel to it.


----------



## nickyboy (18 Oct 2016)

Hmmm...top of my head

*St Austell Proper Job *- Really got me into hoppy beers as it's priced very much at entry level (4 for £6). I still really like it
*Marble Dobber* - a great brewery's best beer
*Titanic Stout *- This got me into dark beers generally. There are much better and more complex stouts but this opened the door
*Vocation Heart & Soul *- the weakest in their range but still crams in all the flavours
*Cloudwater DIPA *- believe the hype
*Tiny Rebel Hadouken IPA* - The best beer I've drunk


----------



## Crackle (18 Oct 2016)

Best I've had and would choose over others for a repeat, in no order

Nethergate Old Growler - A nice drinkable stout
Punk IPA - No intro needed
Arran - Black IPA - really one of the best black ipa's I've had
Saison Dupont - Easy and refreshing Saison
Hittachino Nest espresso stout - a complex little beer
Sam Smiths Oatmeal Stout - Probably the best overall stout


----------



## rich p (18 Oct 2016)

Burning Sky Arise
Marble Lagonda
Arbor Yakima Valley
Arbor Oz Bomb
Yeastie Boys Gunnamatta
Magic Rock Salty Kiss Gose


----------



## rich p (18 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> Burning Sky Arise
> Marble Lagonda
> Arbor Yakima Valley
> Arbor Oz Bomb
> ...


That's missed off Harveys Sussex bitter which is by far my fave. Swap it for Oz Bomb!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> That's missed off Harveys Sussex bitter which is by far my fave. Swap it for Oz Bomb!



I think it's good to have a decent sesh beer as a fave, this poncey stuff is all very well but there's nothing like glugging a good British bitter.


----------



## John the Monkey (18 Oct 2016)

This is like doing music, or film top tens. Every one posted is a reminder of something you wish you'd been able to include in yours.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Oct 2016)

Anyway if I was doing my all-time bestest 6 rather than a nostalgic 6 it would be more like this...

DeMolen 666 - incredible stuff.
De Struise Pannepot - it's so good that it's criminal it's so difficult to get hold of.
Kernel Export India Porter - the porteriest porter that ever there was.
Fuller's 1845 - Strong British beer as nature intended.
Samuel Smiths Oatmeal Stout - as good as it gets, wonderful taste.
Duvel - if God made homebrew, this is would be his signature beer.


----------



## User169 (18 Oct 2016)

nickyboy said:


> *Cloudwater DIPA *- believe the hype



Just ordered half a dozen of the v6. Very curious to see how good it is!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Oct 2016)

DP said:


> Just ordered half a dozen of the v6. Very curious to see how good it is!



And if you don't like it you've only wasted 5.


----------



## User169 (18 Oct 2016)

My six:

De Ranke - XX Bitter
Orval
Dupont - Avec Les Bons Voeux
Cantillon - Geuze 100% Lambic
Drie Fonteinen - Oude Geuze
Schneider Weisse - Tap 7


----------



## nickyboy (18 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> And if you don't like it you've only wasted 5.



I'll take 'em off his hands.......for a price


----------



## rich p (18 Oct 2016)

DP said:


> De Ranke


I think I heard Jonathan Ross call himself that ...


----------



## User169 (18 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> I think I heard Jonathan Ross call himself that ...



Slightly amusing overheard conversation in a bar last week. An English bloke asked if he could have "three jenevers" for him and his chums. However, he couldn't pronounce r's, so asked for "fwee genevers". The guy behind the bar really thought he was asking for free jenevers and got a bit arsey with. THey managed to sort it out in the end though.


----------



## stephec (18 Oct 2016)

Top six at the moment -

Jackhammer
Thornbridge Jaipur
Punk Mr President
Jennings Snecklifter 
McEwan's Champion Ale
Shipyard IPA


----------



## Crackle (18 Oct 2016)

A good pint of Black Sheep would be my session beer.


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Oct 2016)

Ooooh, Desert Island Beers - what a good idea except for the fact that I have struggled for over an hour trying to limit it to just six (without success)


----------



## rich p (18 Oct 2016)

stephec said:


> Top six at the moment -
> 
> Jackhammer
> Thornbridge Jaipur
> ...


Jaipur and Jackhammer would be close for me too


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Ooooh, Desert Island Beers - what a good idea except for the fact that I have struggled for over an hour trying to limit it to just six (without success)



Aren't yours just whatever's on offer down yer 'spoons?


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Aren't yours just whatever's on offer down yer 'spoons?


Variety is the spice of life


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Oct 2016)

OK. I'll have a go. In no particular order:

1) Draught Bass
2) Tesco Finest Belgian Wheat Beer (as brewed @ Huyghe Brewery though now discontinued I think)
3) Horndean Special Bitter (for old times' sake)
4) Osset Citra
5) Drygate Outaspace Apple Ale
6) Bingham's Vanilla Stout - 'cos I had it last week and it was fab

Ask me again tomorrow.


----------



## User169 (18 Oct 2016)

Englandshire inbound. Ferry beer!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Oct 2016)

The ferry thread, you know where it is ...


----------



## srw (18 Oct 2016)

DP said:


> Englandshire inbound. Ferry beer!
> 
> View attachment 148364


----------



## srw (18 Oct 2016)

DP said:


> Englandshire inbound. Ferry beer!
> 
> View attachment 148364


That can is odd, isn't it? "Apple ciders" (plural)? "British dry"?


----------



## rich p (18 Oct 2016)

Brewdog Mr President, Dipper, sorry DIPA...
I like.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Oct 2016)

srw said:


> That can is odd, isn't it? "Apple ciders" (plural)? "British dry"?


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Oct 2016)

DP said:


> Englandshire inbound. Ferry beer!
> 
> View attachment 148364


Stop it


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Stop it



DP only gets the ferry so he can go back to his old favourites.


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Oct 2016)

Today's dark beer of the day

Meet the Brewer night.

Brightside Porter. This is a new beer and is also everything it says on the tin.

And we won the quiz (next door.... Shush)


----------



## theclaud (18 Oct 2016)

Tiny Rebel Urban Tap House Newport. The good news first. A golden tropical ale, the name of which escapes me. In the Clwb Tropicana mold, but less interestingly exotic. Clear as a bell and very refreshing. I was still at work so, at 4%, just the thing for a little sharpener.





Now for the bad news. Dinner in the same gaff, at my suggestion (the Cardiff branch serves decent burgers), so I feel responsible. Neither of my colleagues even drinks beer. Mine was a lacklustre Club sandwich with some sorry coleslaw. My friend went for something called The Southern. I can't even begin... Bonus p(o)int for anyone who can correctly identify all elements of the dish...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Oct 2016)

theclaud said:


> Tiny Rebel Urban Tap House Newport. The good news first. A golden tropical ale, the name of which escapes me. In the Clwb Tropicana mold, but less interestingly exotic. Clear as a bell and very refreshing. I was still at work so, at 4%, just the thing for a little sharpener.
> 
> View attachment 148386
> 
> ...



Looks to me like frozen chips, some kind of unidentifiable dung with a vomit topping and the coleslaw which is sorry stuff at the best of times and slots into the mayonnaise category of 'foodstuffs' which should be buried on the moon. Is the dung on a Birds Eye 'potato' waffle, fuggin weird! Beer looks nice mind.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Oct 2016)

Is it fried chicken and waffles? All the rage round these parts.


----------



## nickyboy (19 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Today's dark beer of the day
> 
> Meet the Brewer night.
> 
> ...



How long's Shaun Ryder been on your quiz team Mossy?


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Oct 2016)

DP said:


> Englandshire inbound. Ferry beer!
> 
> View attachment 148364


----------



## rich p (19 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Looks to me like frozen chips, some kind of unidentifiable dung with a vomit topping and the coleslaw which is sorry stuff at the best of times and slots into the mayonnaise category of 'foodstuffs' which should be buried on the moon. Is the dung on a Birds Eye 'potato' waffle, fuggin weird! Beer looks nice mind.


You should be an expert on waffle...


----------



## User169 (19 Oct 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> The importance of beer rating sites vs "traditional" marketing, and the influence of rarity;
> http://allaboutbeer.com/mystery-old-chimneys/



The 2014 edition was released on Monday. All the online stuff gone within minutes.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Oct 2016)

User13710 said:


> Uninteresting beer and dreadful food. Still, the décor looks really imaginative: unique, welcoming, and cosy .



Funnily enough, this describes to a tee, my feelings about where I was last night (except in Ottawa). Even the picture looks similar. There's something about what happens to brewpubs when they decide to 'go big' that is just a disaster. They seem to end up with all the (lack of) features of a chain but without the quality control and efficiency... and they all look the same everywhere in the world.


----------



## rich p (19 Oct 2016)

I must be bleedin' stupid. Finished 'work' at this over-priced boozer and was seduced into trying a half of this Siren IPA. 
1.25 Mossirlamis ffs. For a half, I ask you! Never again and it's pretty unremarkable and underwhelming. Robbery.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Oct 2016)

It's taken a particular skill to combine motueka, amarillo and citra and yet come up something underwhelming.


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> I must be bleedin' stupid. Finished 'work' at this over-priced boozer and was seduced into trying a half of this Siren IPA.
> 1.25 Mossirlamis ffs. For a half, I ask you! Never again and it's pretty unremarkable and underwhelming. Robbery.
> View attachment 148396
> View attachment 148397


It's shaken you to the point that your second picture is in focus!




Best have a lie down, old chap.


----------



## theclaud (19 Oct 2016)

User13710 said:


> Uninteresting beer and dreadful food. Still, the décor looks really imaginative: unique, welcoming, and cosy .


Hahahaha. This is Newport High Street. 'Welcoming' is a relative thing...


----------



## User169 (19 Oct 2016)

theclaud said:


> Hahahaha. This is Newport High Street. 'Welcoming' is a relative thing...



Newport.
Concrete jungle nothing in order,
Not far from the border
When you are in Newport,
Chips, cheese, curry, make you feel brand new,
Washed down with a special brew,

(You all know the tune)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Oct 2016)

Strange but true: I was born in Newport.


----------



## User169 (19 Oct 2016)

i sat my professional exams in Newport - so there!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Oct 2016)

I've never been to Rhode Island.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> I must be bleedin' stupid. Finished 'work' at this over-priced boozer and was seduced into trying a half of this Siren IPA.
> 1.25 Mossirlamis ffs. For a half, I ask you! Never again and it's pretty unremarkable and underwhelming. Robbery.
> View attachment 148396
> View attachment 148397


It's ok Rich. Stupid maybe...but you're amongst friends.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I've never been to Rhode Island.


Not red correctly


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Oct 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Not red correctly


----------



## srw (19 Oct 2016)

User said:


> View attachment 148446
> 
> Lots of flavour, lots of alcohol. Not much of the spicy element that the Belgian tag suggested.


Three quid a tin?! You could get a decent pint for that.


----------



## martint235 (20 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Loads of flavour, loads of alcohol
> View attachment 148431


What do you class as "Loads of Alcohol"?


----------



## User169 (20 Oct 2016)

Defiibrillators outside pubs is a thing in England - you bunch of nutters!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Oct 2016)

DP said:


> Defiibrillators outside pubs is a thing in England - you bunch of nutters!
> 
> View attachment 148500



There's one on the wall of one of the village pubs here. It's handy for resting your pint on if you're stood outside.


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Oct 2016)

DP said:


> Defiibrillators outside pubs is a thing in England - you bunch of nutters!
> 
> View attachment 148500


It's for when us northerners see the price of the beer.


----------



## User169 (20 Oct 2016)

Oooff - that's very good. Super fruity, but only lightl bitterness. 

Tastes about 5%, rather than 9%.


----------



## bonsaibilly (20 Oct 2016)

Oops there goes three pintos della Estrella in quiche succession... I had plans to go out later but might end up vegetating.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Oct 2016)

DP said:


> Defiibrillators outside pubs is a thing in England - you bunch of nutters!
> 
> View attachment 148500


New bees?


----------



## User482 (20 Oct 2016)

Hic.


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Oct 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> A (current) six;
> 
> *Nightmare on Bold Street* (Mad Hatter) - beautifully rich porter.
> *IPA* - (Samuel Smiths) - partly, at least, for the nostalgia. This was what I used to drink in the '90s, at The Malt Shovels in Altrincham.
> ...



Another vote for *Nightmare On Bold Street*-one of my current favourite dark beers.
*Thornbridge Jaipur*-This was my epiphany (beeriphany?) beer back in the late noughties. It pretty much invented the modern hoppy IPA and still rocks. The Imperial version (Jaipur X) is dangerously moreish as well.
*Fyne Ales Avalanche*-Fyne Ales are one of my current favourite breweries and it was really tough deciding what to pick. However there can be only one...A great all rounder, tasty, hoppy, and at 4.5% you can sink a few during a session. One golden glance at what should be-slainte!
*Harviestoun Bitter & Twisted*-This was one of my go to beers when I lived in Oban and frequented that fine establishment called The Lorne. It's a bit darker and maltier than the previous two , but also fruity and aromatic. One feisty wee sleekit!
*Hawkshead Cumbrian 5 Hop*-Probably my favourite Hawkshead beer, with a lovely complex blend of hop flavours but not so bitter it'll make you pout like Candice from the Bakeoff. It thoroughly deserves all the awards its won.
*Wild Beer Company Epic Saison*-A beer style I'm getting more and more keen on and the favourite beer from one of my favourite breweries. Clean and refreshing, a bit citrusy-something a bit different from my favourite hoppy IPAs and pale ales.


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Oct 2016)

Tiny Rebel getting bigger premises - new brewery and "community space";

http://beerguild.co.uk/tiny-rebel-p...ery-of-the-year-win-approval-for-new-brewery/


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Oct 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Tiny Rebel getting bigger premises - new brewery and "community space";
> 
> http://beerguild.co.uk/tiny-rebel-p...ery-of-the-year-win-approval-for-new-brewery/


Rebel Rebel!


----------



## nickyboy (21 Oct 2016)

A little something for the weekend sir?






Looming forward to trying the Proper Black which is a Dark IPA (whatever that is) by the folk that have brought us Proper Job


----------



## Crackle (21 Oct 2016)

You bought 4 bottles of proper Black. One assumes you're doing the hangover headache test as well then.


----------



## nickyboy (21 Oct 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Tiny Rebel getting bigger premises - new brewery and "community space";
> 
> http://beerguild.co.uk/tiny-rebel-p...ery-of-the-year-win-approval-for-new-brewery/



Their Hadouken IPA is my fave beer. You rarely see their stuff around here, their Cali IPA is on draft in a pub in Manchester Northern Quarter but that's all I've seen

I need to make a trip


----------



## nickyboy (21 Oct 2016)

Crackle said:


> You bought 4 bottles of proper Black. One assumes you're doing the hangover headache test as well then.



£2 a bottle of 4 for £6 at Tesco. I shall report back with my copious tasting notes later (mostly nicked off Ratebeer)


----------



## I like Skol (21 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Note to self, time to start more posting bogus nonsense on Ratebeer.


What, more bogus nonsense than you already post here?


----------



## Doseone (21 Oct 2016)

I can't wait to get home and get stuck in to these


----------



## I like Skol (21 Oct 2016)

User said:


> "initial nose of elderflower, with a biscuity backbone, and a long but not too bitter finish".


I drink stuff like that.....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Oct 2016)

Doseone said:


> I can't wait to get home and gut stuck in to these
> 
> View attachment 148639



Gut stuck!?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Oct 2016)

Another Bok beer, this one describes itself as 'craft' with a recipe dating back 700 years!!!


----------



## nickyboy (21 Oct 2016)

It's good. Try some


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Oct 2016)

Old fave...


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Oct 2016)

I know it is going to taste like pish, but I couldn't resist......DOH!


----------



## subaqua (21 Oct 2016)

nickyboy said:


> A little something for the weekend sir?
> 
> View attachment 148637
> 
> ...




you are well out of date there. 

some of us were drinking that last year......... it is amazingly good. 

to be fair Snozzell ales are a great brewery. some of us engineered the half term holibobs trip to end up getting off train( 1st class for £20 too  ) at Snozzell and waiting for 3 hours for wifey to arrive from wales in car with kids. 

I fear i may be a bit squiffy as there will be a brewery tour. 

the BIG Job is amazingly good. https://www.staustellbrewery.co.uk/beers-and-brewing/bottles-and-cans

I have no connection except I love beer. 


Oh currently drinking Cardinal syn , with a Bad Habit waiting


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Oct 2016)

Another Bok, Heineken this time, despite the mixed reviews on ratebeer I thought it was pretty good, drank it chilled and it had a decent malty caramelly thing going on.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Oct 2016)

Can we stop talking about ratebeer? A few influential people with a disproportionate voice?

My gob. That rates beer


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Can we stop talking about ratebeer? A few influential people with a disproportionate voice?
> 
> My gob. That rates beer



Sorry your feckin lordship sir.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Sorry your feckin lordship sir.


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Sorry your feckin lordship sir.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Oct 2016)

I've had another beer since but seeing as I'm not allowed to look at ratebeer I don't know what it tastes like.


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Oct 2016)

A repeat for Mrs M and I, Lymestone's Abdominal Stoneman, lovely stuff.




Past review


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Oct 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> A repeat for Mrs M and I, Lymestone's Abdominal Stoneman, lovely stuff.
> View attachment 148684
> 
> Past review



Decent reviews on ratebeer.

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/lymestone-abdominal-stoneman/262402/


----------



## subaqua (21 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I've had another beer since but seeing as I'm not allowed to look at ratebeer I don't know what it tastes like.


I would surmise "Beer" .....

You are welcome. 

Oh and the bad habit and cardinal syn were kin great. As they always are. Beer by post is a bad bad good thing


----------



## subaqua (21 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Decent reviews on ratebeer.
> 
> http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/lymestone-abdominal-stoneman/262402/




Ratebeer has so Much missing . St austell ales has oodles missing as does fullers .


----------



## stephec (21 Oct 2016)

I've never been disappointed by anything from Broughton, and this is no exception.

Mid way between a traditional IPA and a new mad hops citrusy style.


----------



## Daddy Pig (21 Oct 2016)

OK, so there are some fantastic beers on here, but where are they being obtained? (I'm sorting out an early Xmas list!) Online or just good beer shops/pubs? I'm thinking mtbr dartmoor killer loop to help the morning hangover!


----------



## User169 (21 Oct 2016)

Daddy Pig said:


> OK, so there are some fantastic beers on here, but where are they being obtained? (I'm sorting out an early Xmas list!) Online or just good beer shops/pubs? I'm thinking mtbr dartmoor killer loop to help the morning hangover!



Beermerchants.com

beergonzo.co.uk


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Oct 2016)

I bought a bottle of Jaipur today; I recall you nobbers attempting some "boycott" for some reason, and then lots of pics evidencing the boycott was all a load of bollocks. I felt terrible buying it anyway. But it was nice. My first ever Jaipur.


----------



## Daddy Pig (21 Oct 2016)

subaqua said:


> you are well out of date there.
> 
> some of us were drinking that last year......... it is amazingly good.
> 
> ...



Don't forget the St Austell beer festival is coming up soon! I'm normally drunk by midday usually nailing a few strong ones to start with! Sadly can't make it this year....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> I bought a bottle of Jaipur today; I recall you nobbers attempting some "boycott" for some reason, and then lots of pics evidencing the boycott was all a load of bollocks. I felt terrible buying it anyway. But it was nice. My first ever Jaipur.



Scab.


Sriously you've never tried Jaip before? I've heard it's wonderful stuff.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Scab.
> 
> 
> Sriously you've never tried Jaip before? I've heard it's wonderful stuff.


Never.

I have felt all scabby since placing it in my basket; actually, I felt scabby even thinking "oh, Jaipur. I'll have some of that".


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Decent reviews on ratebeer.
> 
> http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/lymestone-abdominal-stoneman/262402/


Thank goodness for that!


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Sriously you've never tried Jaip before? I've heard it's wonderful stuff.


It's very nice, but a bit like Punk IPA, I feel like it's not as unique as it once was.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Oct 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> It's very nice, but a bit like Punk IPA, I feel like it's not as unique as it once was.



They're nice though because I don't have them too often but when I do they both still taste great, despite both the breweries failings they pulled one out of the hat on these beers.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Oct 2016)

Do the hucklebuck...


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Oct 2016)

Hacienda71 said:


> I know it is going to taste like pish, but I couldn't resist......DOH!
> View attachment 148658


The beer that makes the days fly by!


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Oct 2016)

Daddy Pig said:


> OK, so there are some fantastic beers on here, but where are they being obtained? (I'm sorting out an early Xmas list!) Online or just good beer shops/pubs? I'm thinking mtbr dartmoor killer loop to help the morning hangover!



Beer52.com
Beerhawk.com
Booths (best supermarket for beer IMO)
Waitrose (probably the next best)
Ammonite/Lyme Brewery shop (if you're based in East Devon within a reasonable distance of Lyme Regis)


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Oct 2016)

Curious in that it's red I suppose


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Curious in that it's red I suppose
> 
> View attachment 148762



No carpet on show, how can we..

'Guess The 'Spoons'


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> No carpet on show, how can we..
> 
> 'Guess The 'Spoons'


I'm not in spoons


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I'm not in spoons
> 
> View attachment 148763



Where is it then that you have to eat your food off a tin tray, prison?

Is that dhal at the back? yumtus...


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Oct 2016)

The gaff's called Mowgli

There's a buttery dhal, spud curry, chick pea curry, bread and rice

Nom


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Oct 2016)

M&S Flat White Porter, it's got coffee in it and a secret ingredient - carbon dioxide.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Oct 2016)

User said:


> But no Cobra?


No. It's all vegetarian


----------



## Crackle (22 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I'm not in spoons
> 
> View attachment 148763


Looks a bit trendy.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Oct 2016)

Crackle said:


> Looks a bit trendy.



Until Mossy got there...


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Oct 2016)

Crackle said:


> Looks a bit trendy.


Goes without saying, Crax


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Until Mossy got there...


Oi


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Oct 2016)

Last night...?

Harviestoun Old Engine Oil.

Just sayin'


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Oct 2016)

Daddy Pig said:


> OK, so there are some fantastic beers on here, but where are they being obtained? (I'm sorting out an early Xmas list!) Online or just good beer shops/pubs? I'm thinking mtbr dartmoor killer loop to help the morning hangover!


Local Food and Drink festivals (see my write ups of the one in Nantwich), local bottle shops (Sandbach's Beer Emporium, Crewe's Beerdock) occasionally supermarkets, especially if they have a section for local brewers. Quite often if we go away somewhere, I'll try and find things local to where we're staying, e.g. Vinomondo in Conwy (a great shop that does beer as well as wines), pubs like The Australia in Porthmadog (a joint enterprise of local brewers).


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Oct 2016)

Lead kindly light amid the encircling gloom.







Brightside Topaz

It glows


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Oct 2016)

Yumalamadingdong


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Lead kindly light amid the encircling gloom.
> 
> View attachment 148805
> 
> ...


Open up my eager eyes... love Duvel as well, especially the Tripel Hop.


----------



## i hate hills (22 Oct 2016)

Hey all , tonight i'm partaking in some Northern Lights ale from the Orkney Brewery.......v nice....Cheers !!!!!


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Oct 2016)

i hate hills said:


> Hey all , tonight i'm partaking in some Northern Lights ale from the Orkney Brewery.......v nice....Cheers !!!!!


Slainte as they say North of The Wall!


----------



## Daddy Pig (22 Oct 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Local Food and Drink festivals (see my write ups of the one in Nantwich), local bottle shops (Sandbach's Beer Emporium, Crewe's Beerdock) occasionally supermarkets, especially if they have a section for local brewers. Quite often if we go away somewhere, I'll try and find things local to where we're staying, e.g. Vinomondo in Conwy (a great shop that does beer as well as wines), pubs like The Australia in Porthmadog (a joint enterprise of local brewers).


Ive found a place in Exeter that sells various ales run by an american that does have a rather good
selection. These are my drinks this evening...


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Oct 2016)

EPA (Marston's, 3.6% abv)

No picture, as I was convinced that I'd already reviewed this. Anyroad, one from a "3 for £5" deal somewhere, I think, and a solo treat after playing taxi all evening (and so not being able to have a beer when Mrs M was). Not amazing, but a lot of flavour packed into that 3.6%, mostly floral, bitter hops with a little hint of citrus. A bit thin feeling after the gigantic taste of Abdominal Stoneman last night, but a decent pint with big flavour for its abv.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Oct 2016)

"Four can hell!"
Just got back from work and Tescos downstairs are changing their stock. Not had one of these for a while...four should be about right.
I'll try and find some next week - given the writing on the cans... hmm.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Oct 2016)

Manchester Brewing Co.

Factory Pale Ale

I knew it was vegan the moment I saw it.

Probably best drunk in the dark.






Tart, yeasty, rubber bandy.

Me no likey


----------



## ianrauk (23 Oct 2016)

I do like it when good friends pop round bearing gifts.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Oct 2016)

Aperitif said:


> "Four can hell!"
> Just got back from work and Tescos downstairs are changing their stock. Not had one of these for a while...four should be about right.
> I'll try and find some next week - given the writing on the cans... hmm.
> View attachment 148911
> ...



It's the memory game post again!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Manchester Brewing Co.
> 
> Factory Pale Ale
> 
> ...



Reminds me, I need a waz.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Oct 2016)

Bok


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Reminds me, I need a waz.


Thanks for the FYI!


----------



## Crackle (23 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Bok
> 
> View attachment 148926


...bok, bok,bok, bok

...reddit.......


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Oct 2016)

Crackle said:


> ...bok, bok,bok, bok
> 
> ...reddit.......



Two boks to go.


----------



## martint235 (23 Oct 2016)

A few bottles of Proper Job have been lined up for this evening


----------



## srw (23 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Season's change
> View attachment 148921


That looks good.

Let it be known I was walking past the beer shop at 5 minutes before closing this afternoon, and _I didn't stop. _Instead, I carried on home to drink wine and eat pizza after a concert featuring the music of Mrs W. Hopefully she'll get the hint and make sure that it gets published....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Oct 2016)

Shepherd Neame Double Stout.


----------



## User169 (23 Oct 2016)

Ferry beer!

Kernel pale ale. A few years ago this would have been a decent beer, but things have moved on and sadly Kernel haven't. 

Cloudwater, Magic Rock (Inhaler) and Beavertown ((Lupuloid) are all producing super juicy pale ales which look the part whilst Kernel is still knocking out ersatz west cost style stuff which looks like home brew.

The darker stuff is still dependably excellent and the Table Beer is a great session ale, but the pale ales just don't cur it anymore.


----------



## User169 (23 Oct 2016)

Better!


----------



## User169 (23 Oct 2016)

Best!


----------



## rich p (24 Oct 2016)

Just had a couple of days up north. Some good beers, some not so good. Tried a 'thirds' in the Charles Cotton where I spent a happy couple of hours with @theclaud last year. The outer two Whim ales were the pick. Light and zesty.
The Thirsty Blood, in a Youlgreave boozer, was rich and suitably hibernal.


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Oct 2016)

DP said:


> Ferry beer!
> 
> Kernel pale ale. A few years ago this would have been a decent beer, but things have moved on and sadly Kernel haven't.
> 
> ...


The Black IPA was good when I tried it at the Euston Tap last month-agree with you that the others are most excellent though!


----------



## martint235 (24 Oct 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> The Black IPA was good when I tried it at the Euston Tap last month-agree with you that the others are most excellent though!


What did you think of the Euston Tap? I thought it a dingy little place last time I went in so last time I was at the station I went in the Doric Arch which is much better inside than it looks from the outside


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Oct 2016)

The Commuter family are on holiday


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Oct 2016)

BD DPC


----------



## Aperitif (25 Oct 2016)

Suitable for an errant fly by night...


----------



## rich p (25 Oct 2016)

Aperitif said:


> View attachment 149131
> 
> Suitable for an errant fly by night...


Don't start Yanjing yourself off....
Not in economy anyway.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Oct 2016)

User13710 said:


> Have we had this one before? Apparently Lidl have it on offer at the moment. It's yellow and tastes of straw and caramel, or so I hear.
> View attachment 149137



About 4 or 5 pages back, there was only a predictive review though, "pish" iirc.


----------



## Cheddar George (25 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> BD DPC
> 
> View attachment 149037



Scenario 1 : A man drinking beer and reading a kids book.

Scenario 2 : A kid reading a book and drinking a mans beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Oct 2016)

Cheddar George said:


> Scenario 1 : A man drinking beer and reading a kids book.
> 
> Scenario 2 : A kid reading a book and drinking a mans beer.



Scenario 1, kid1 insisted I read it, glad I did, it's an extremely good book, even for grown ups.

Anyway the beer isn't mans beer, women can drink it too!


----------



## Cheddar George (25 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Scenario 1, kid1 insisted I read it, glad I did, it's an extremely good book, even for grown ups.
> 
> Anyway the beer isn't mans beer, women can drink it too!



It is a very good book, i missing having books like that around the house as much as i miss the actual kids.


----------



## srw (25 Oct 2016)

I had a pint of Pilsner Urquell and a half of Meantime Yakima Red in a short after-work session with a friend who was offering good advice.

Is it wrong that in the circumstances I preferred the Pils?


----------



## rich p (25 Oct 2016)

srw said:


> I had a pint of Pilsner Urquell and a half of Meantime Yakima Red in a short after-work session with a friend who was offering good advice.
> 
> Is it wrong that in the circumstances I preferred the Pils?


Not at all. They're both crap...


----------



## rich p (25 Oct 2016)

This is orangey or summink. Very nice though. NZ hops. Roaring Four brewery.
Why me? Or summat.


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Oct 2016)

In Scotland so rude not to


----------



## martint235 (25 Oct 2016)

Does no one buy 500ml bottles anymore?


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Oct 2016)

Only when forced to by the absence of 568ml glasses


----------



## User169 (25 Oct 2016)

Lupuloid from Beavertown. Not sure I like this as much as I thought I did.


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Oct 2016)

Best crazy straw I ever saw


----------



## rich p (25 Oct 2016)

DP said:


> Lupuloid from Beavertown. Not sure I like this as much as I thought I did.
> 
> View attachment 149176


Funnily enough, I thought it underwhelming first time round but better the second.
I need to give it the best out of three test, I think.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Oct 2016)

srw said:


> I had a pint of Pilsner Urquell and a half of Meantime Yakima Red in a short after-work session with a friend who was offering good advice.
> 
> Is it wrong that in the circumstances I preferred the Pils?


http://bp3.blogger.com/_l3hE1L9RPR4/RttXh9jTn2I/AAAAAAAABRY/jlNeDm_H7Vc/s1600-h/Realaletwats1.JPG


----------



## Maverick Goose (26 Oct 2016)

Recently I've been trying...
Eden Fuggle from Eden Brewery-very drinkable single hop blonde ale (ooohhh I love a nice blonde-paging Dr @Fnaar ...). Wasn't Eden Fuggle a character in Harry Potter?
No.3 Nine Standards Porter (Settle Brewery)-a classic robust porter, just like it says on the tin...it's from God's Own Country so obvs. it's good!
Somerset Wild (Wild Beer Company)-One of my favourite breweries-pale and sour, a bit citrusy....these guys really know what they're about. Churs!


----------



## stephec (26 Oct 2016)

Ladies and gentlemans, feast your eyes on this magnificent tome, no I didn't buy a ticket.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Oct 2016)

Is Mossy Kit Caless then?

https://www.penguin.co.uk/books/1112849/wetherspoon-s-carpets/


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Oct 2016)

This was nice.

Bottle conditioned so not my preference but nice enough


----------



## User169 (26 Oct 2016)

DP said:


> Lupuloid from Beavertown. Not sure I like this as much as I thought I did.
> 
> View attachment 149176



Forgot to buy a shim, so the can is going to get repurposed.


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Oct 2016)

This is nice. Very nice. Everything one wants from something called Stout.

Wish I'd bought two






Or three


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Oct 2016)

Ssshhhhh

Everyone else has gone to bed and don't get me wrong (I love them dearly) but thank fark for that.

This isn't too taxing. Good for a few minutes of me time

Again... I bring you Outaspace


----------



## stephec (26 Oct 2016)

Apple Ale?

Is that just a poncy cider at 50p more a bottle?


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Oct 2016)

stephec said:


> Apple Ale?
> 
> Is that just a poncy cider at 50p more a bottle?


No!

It's beer...

... With apples in

http://drygate.com/corerange/outaspace-apple-ale2/


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> No!
> 
> It's beer...
> 
> ...



That's wrong, beer with stuff in is wrong.


----------



## srw (27 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> No!
> 
> It's beer...
> 
> ...


" TASTES GREAT WITH:PORK BELLY & LANGOUSTINE SURF ‘N’ TURF"

I must remember that next time I'm stumped for a quick weekday dinner.


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Oct 2016)

srw said:


> " TASTES GREAT WITH:PORK BELLY & LANGOUSTINE SURF ‘N’ TURF"
> 
> I must remember that next time I'm stumped for a quick weekday dinner.



As it happens, it does.


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Oct 2016)

Name that spoons, why aye man petal pet


----------



## User169 (27 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Who do you think you are, Patrick Stevens?



That would be "ä quick weekday _supper_"


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Oct 2016)

0.62 Mossirlamis

Name that Spoons






Canny like


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Bollocks.


He'd probably have them listed as an ingredient


----------



## nickyboy (27 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 149307
> 
> 
> 0.62 Mossirlamis



Is that for a pint????

If it is, that's cheaper than the cheapest place* I've ever been in

* for ref this is Hyde snooker club which has Sam Smiths at 1.99 a pint


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Oct 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Is that for a pint????
> 
> If it is, that's cheaper than the cheapest place* I've ever been in
> 
> * for ref this is Hyde snooker club which has Sam Smiths at 1.99 a pint



Yes, a full pint!!


----------



## nickyboy (27 Oct 2016)

Tiny Rebel FUBAR...pretty nice Pale Ale. Trouble is for.the price of this in Bishopsgate I could have had three and a half pints in Mossy's boozer


----------



## rich p (27 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 149307
> 
> 
> 0.62 Mossirlamis
> ...


Is It Chernobyl?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Oct 2016)

rich p said:


> Is It Chernobyl?



No, he's just pleased to see you.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 149307
> 
> 
> 0.62 Mossirlamis


Mossy's beer-buying friend


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Oct 2016)

Took the kids to Hampton C Pal today, picked this up in the tat shop.






Buffet lunch was modest...


----------



## rich p (27 Oct 2016)

I bought these in a Waitrose on the M40.
Tolerably nice in an old-fashioned kinda way. That is to say, sweet and undemanding.
But handy for glugging when you're driving.


----------



## User169 (27 Oct 2016)

A rather nice prezzie from 3bm.







I've been wanting to taste this for a while and it really is totes delish. Strong esters on the nose like Westmalle, but a less astringent more floral taste. Lovely balance and the 9% is well hidden. 

I can see why it's well regarded - a kind of cross between Westmalle and Karmeliet Double yumtus!!


----------



## srw (27 Oct 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Is that for a pint????
> 
> If it is, that's cheaper than the cheapest place* I've ever been in
> 
> * for ref this is Hyde snooker club which has Sam Smiths at 1.99 a pint


You're too young. I paid 67p a pint for "bitter" in my college bar, 80p or so for Newly Brown and about 90p for Ruddles County.

Even in the pub, Morrells Old Tom was only about £1.15.

(Cue old gits reporting 1960s prices...)


----------



## stephec (27 Oct 2016)

srw said:


> You're too young. I paid 67p a pint for "bitter" in my college bar, 80p or so for Newly Brown and about 90p for Ruddles County.
> 
> Even in the pub, Morrells Old Tom was only about £1.15.
> 
> (Cue old gits reporting 1960s prices...)


You're probably a bit younger than me.

When I legally started 67p was normal pub price for a pint of Boddington's.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Oct 2016)

stephec said:


> You're probably a bit younger than me.
> 
> When I legally started 67p was normal pub price for a pint of Boddington's.



About 70p for me.....£1.99 a pint is the *current* price. Anyone fancy a frame?


----------



## rich p (27 Oct 2016)

nickyboy said:


> About 70p for me.....£1.99 a pint is the *current* price. Anyone fancy a frame?


Gimme a break, Nick...
Right on cue...
I've fallen on my sword so nobody else need be tempted to make any more crap puns


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Oct 2016)

Shucking oysters for Oyster Stout at Tempest Brewery


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Shucking oysters for Oyster Stout at Tempest Brewery



Are they putting that shite in the beer?


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Shucking oysters for Oyster Stout at Tempest Brewery


Sounds like a terrible waste of oysters to me


----------



## User169 (28 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Bloody hell. I thought oyster stout was a serving suggestion, not a recipe.



That was the original meaning - stout to be drunk alongside oysters.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Oct 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Are they putting that shite in the beer?





User said:


> Bloody hell. I thought oyster stout was a serving suggestion, not a recipe.





MossCommuter said:


> Sounds like a terrible waste of oysters to me





DP said:


> That was the original meaning - stout to be drunk alongside oysters.



I'll make sure I get a bottle and let youse know the verdict


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'll make sure I get a bottle and let youse know the verdict



Get yourself a bottle by all means kid, no need to tell us what beer with a big snotty phlegm lump in it tastes like though...


----------



## User169 (28 Oct 2016)

Berliner Weisse brewed with mate tea. Hhhm.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Oct 2016)

Another McGinty tip-off if anyone's interested in Fuller's Vintage Ale, they've cocked up on the label printing on some 2016's and are flogging them off at £4/bottle (you have to buy a case). That's not bad for this stuff, which is quite nice.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Oct 2016)

User13710 said:


> Is it like the dead rat that gets put in the cider vat?


Tempest put the shells in too.


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Oct 2016)

DP said:


> Berliner Weisse brewed with *mate tea*. Hhhm.


----------



## rich p (29 Oct 2016)

Punk Dog IPA followed by Aecht Schlenkerla Rauchbier, followed by Punk Dog IPA.
Shít-faced in a nice way.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Oct 2016)

Hop On Board (see what they did there)

Ironically the maltiest of malty beers.

Tastes like a walk through Warrington used to smell when I was a little boy.

Nowt wrong wi' it


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Hop On Board (see what they did there)
> 
> Ironically the maltiest of malty beers.
> 
> ...



Victorian times, Obedia Mossington-Fane?


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Hop On Board (see what they did there)
> 
> Ironically the maltiest of malty beers.
> 
> ...


Is that also brewed by Red Willow in Macc?


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Oct 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> Is that also brewed by Red Willow in Macc?


Rudgate Brewery apparently


----------



## theclaud (29 Oct 2016)

User said:


> I reckon it to be as sour as the face of a man whoes team have just been beat 2-4 at home by Scousers.



A gentler sort of sour. This came after the gin & tonic sorbet and before the Cwtch and the Orkney Red MacGregor.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Oct 2016)

I've had beer with just beer in it tonight - pint of Hooky in the boozer and a Red Rye at home, no pics.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Interesting or plain odd
> View attachment 149540
> 
> The mint element is very faint.



Yuk...



User said:


> This is described as having a gentle rounded fruity sourness.
> View attachment 149559
> 
> I reckon it to be as sour as the face of a man whoes team have just been beat 2-4 at home by Scousers.



And double yuk...


----------



## rich p (30 Oct 2016)

I had a pint of Bonfire Boy, Harvey's seasonal special in one of my favourite boozer. A bit strong for lunch but dark, rich loveliness. 
Followed by a visit to the John Harvey brewery shop to stock up on the double stout and Prince of Denmark, amongst others. Yum tiddly yum tum....us.


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Oct 2016)

I've been in the Lake District for a few days. No pictures, I'm afraid, but here's the stuff I tried.

Badger Bar Pale (Old School Brewery, 3.8% abv)
Not keen on this one, although I've seen it reviewed well elsewhere (so possibly my taste buds, or the keeping where I drank it). A bit thin, with a lot of bitterness in which it was oddly difficult to discern any of the usual hop flavours.

Absent IPA (Old School Brewery, 5.5% abv)
As above really, save for a lot of alcoholly sweetness due to the higher abv.

Corby Fox (Cumberland, 4.7% abv)
Lovely stuff this - a bitter, with nice caramel flavours and bitter hops balancing it nicely.

Bluebird Bitter (Coniston Brewing Company, 4.2% abv)
Possibly the pick of the beers I tried - biscuity, with a slightly citrussy bitter hop finish - great stuff.

Goodhews Dry Stout (Barngates, 4.3% abv)
Mrs M's pick on the first night of our stay. A splendid, robust stout with heaps of coffee and smoke and a little toffee.

Windermere Blonde (Watermill, 4.2% abv)
Lovely gold beer, not much from the malt (although there is something) and a nicely judged finish of floral and citrus hops.

Actually, here's a picture of the inside of the Angel Inn, Bowness. You can see my pint of Bluebird in the foreground.


----------



## martint235 (30 Oct 2016)

I actually haven't had any beer for over a week. Want to be at my best for interview on Tuesday morning. Then I'm going to go and have lots of beer afterwards


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Here's a road sign that needs to be seen more often
> View attachment 149607


Is that the options - water, coffee or good beer? 

And we need to decide now?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Oct 2016)

Timtayllord


----------



## stephec (30 Oct 2016)

I'm currently enjoying some Kingfisher with my chicken pakora, and for some reason my 14 year old daughter finds this rip in the tablecloth amusing.


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Rudgate Brewery apparently


Aahh-love their Ruby Mild (Rubyrubyruby!


----------



## stephec (31 Oct 2016)

It gets earlier every year.

Pretty much Jackhammer with a different label on the bottle, and 30p more as well.


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Oct 2016)

These guys really seem to know their stuff:


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Oct 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> These guys really seem to know their stuff:



An excellent demonstration of the @Crackle Pour technique at 0.53


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> Stewart Brewing just mentioned on twitter that they have a new collaboration beer with de Molen due out shortly; should be good


And here it is, well here's a picture of the label


----------



## Crackle (31 Oct 2016)

Marmion said:


> An excellent demonstration of the @Crackle Pour technique at 0.53


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Nov 2016)

Horrible ways people have died in breweries;


> We have been collecting these stories as we’ve come across them for a couple of years now, and one has previously featured on the blog. All are sad, many are truly grim, and if you are prone to squeamishness or shaken by suicide or industrial injuries, you’ll want to stop reading now.



http://boakandbailey.com/2016/10/brewhouse-death-trip/

Research on the relationship between Britain's brewers and its railways;


> Today I (Dr. David Turner) start a new research project exploring the relationship between the railways and Britain’s brewing industry between 1870 and 1914. Through examining the files of two of the nation’s major breweries – Bass, Ratcliffe & Gretton and Whitbread – I will examine how the services the railways provided and the rates they charged for transit affected the brewers operationally and financially.



https://davidturnerrailway.wordpress.com/2016/10/19/why-research-beer-and-railways/

...and a brewery produces $54 crisps to go with their beer;

[url=http://www.adweek.com/adfreak/brewer-made-worlds-most-expensive-potato-chips-go-its-fancy-beer-174086] http://www.adweek.com/adfreak/brewer-made-worlds-most-expensive-potato-chips-go-its-fancy-beer-174086 [/URL]


----------



## srw (1 Nov 2016)

User3094 said:


> I was given a pint of this in the pub the other night, as part of a launch promotion....
> 
> View attachment 149880
> 
> ...


It's been available on tap in London for _months_. Yet more proof that the North is a little backward.


----------



## User169 (1 Nov 2016)

Anagram from Omnipollo - a blueberry cheesecake imperial stout. Nom, nom,nom!


----------



## srw (1 Nov 2016)

DP said:


> Anagram from Omnipollo


Lo! Loin mop.


----------



## rich p (1 Nov 2016)

DP said:


> blueberry cheesecake




Do you have it with creme fraiche?


----------



## User169 (1 Nov 2016)

rich p said:


> Do you have it with creme fraiche?



Wouldn't be bad with ice cream ackshully!

They do another imperial stout which is pecan mud cake flavour.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Nov 2016)

Do they do an Imperial stout flavoured Imperial stout?


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Nov 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Do they do an Imperial stout flavoured Imperial stout?


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Nov 2016)

Crackle said:


>


Cool for cats!


----------



## rich p (2 Nov 2016)

I had the Harvey's Prince of Denmark last night. 7% of liquorice, wintry, syrupy delight. Highly recommended.


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Nov 2016)

rich p said:


> I had the Harvey's Prince of Denmark last night. 7% of liquorice, wintry, syrupy delight. Highly recommended.
> 
> View attachment 149958


I have got to get me some of that!


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Nov 2016)

Marston's Rebrand, Pedigree now bottle conditioned;
http://boakandbailey.com/2016/11/people-care-marstons-rebrand/


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Nov 2016)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/business...ons-boss-threatens-to-drop-european-drinks-o/

Rest assured...

...amid market turmoil and despite everything, the Mossirlami is holding steady for now


----------



## rich p (2 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/business...ons-boss-threatens-to-drop-european-drinks-o/
> 
> Rest assured...
> 
> ...amid market turmoil and despite everything, the Mossirlami is holding steady for now



_...and Swedish cider... _


----------



## srw (2 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/business...ons-boss-threatens-to-drop-european-drinks-o/
> 
> Rest assured...
> 
> ...amid market turmoil and despite everything, the Mossirlami is holding steady for now


So Buckfast will replace the Pinot Grigio, Somerset Apple Brandy the VSOP, and London Porter the Guinness. Good luck with that one, Tim.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Nov 2016)

Best I could do but this is Dale Watson and a pint of Brakspear


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Nov 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Best I could do but this is Dale Watson and a pint of Brakspear
> 
> View attachment 150116


I'm sure Nicholas Serota will be in touch about a solo show when he sees this pic!


----------



## rich p (4 Nov 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Best I could do but this is Dale Watson and a pint of Brakspear
> 
> View attachment 150116


That is possibly the worst ever photo on this thread. 
Many congratulations...
...and I speak as the previous record holder.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Nov 2016)

rich p said:


> That is possibly the worst ever photo on this thread.
> Many congratulations...
> ...and I speak as the previous record holder.



It was a homage to you, rich.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Nov 2016)

Beer delivery, the Vintage Ale wasn't enough for free postage so I was 'forced' to buy the other stuff. As stated previously they were discounting the vintage stuff because of an error on the label, it says beer so I can't see what the problem is!!!


----------



## Crackle (4 Nov 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It was a homage to you, rich.


I think the apprentice has become the master.


----------



## User169 (4 Nov 2016)

Trappist Monks in IPA shocker.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Nov 2016)




----------



## Spartak (4 Nov 2016)

Nice pint at a pop up stall at the Downend firework display this evening.


----------



## User169 (4 Nov 2016)

Bourbon BA imp stout from Buxton. Needs a bit more time to settle down - it's a bit raw at the mo.


----------



## User169 (4 Nov 2016)

Cloudwater DIPA v8 is out. Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## nickyboy (4 Nov 2016)

DP said:


> Cloudwater DIPA v8 is out. Anyone tried it yet?



Not yet but I suspect my local Poncey Beer Emporium will have it in soon so I'll be giving it a try

What with Cloudwater and Buxton seems you're singlehandedly keeping my local economy afloat


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Nov 2016)

I spoke with a bottle shop's owners in Newcastle the other week, asking them if they had any DIPA left. They told me in no uncertain terms that they did not and would not have any Cloudwater product in stock... Ever!

They said that Cloudwater offered them exclusivity in the area on all beers but they saw DIPA on the shelves of another shop three days before they received their 1st shipment.

Oops


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I spoke with a bottle shop's owners in Newcastle the other week, asking them if they had any DIPA left. They told me in no uncertain terms that they did not and would not have any Cloudwater product in stock... Ever!
> 
> They said that Cloudwater offered them exclusivity in the area on all beers but they saw DIPA on the shelves of another shop three days before they received their 1st shipment.
> 
> Oops



They wouldn't have definitely got that direct from the brewery though would they?


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Nov 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> They wouldn't have definitely got that direct from the brewery though would they?


 No idea. To be honest they could have talked a glass eye to sleep and I needed to go. I bought a couple of cans of Brew Dog and a bottle of Himalayan Cider.

The Cider was horrid


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2016)

Last night jollies started off with these

The Ghost Ship was the best of the four. Hoppy, but not overbearingly so.







Once they had all been tippled. It was on to a couple of these


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Last night jollies started off with these
> 
> The Ghost Ship was the best of the four. Hoppy, but not overbearingly so.
> 
> ...



I'd have gone for Jurassic Dark if it was still on!


----------



## theclaud (5 Nov 2016)

Beer to watch fireworks by.


----------



## Crackle (5 Nov 2016)

theclaud said:


> Beer to watch fireworks by.
> 
> View attachment 150222


Have you been playing Tin Can Alley?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Nov 2016)

Yumtus


----------



## theclaud (5 Nov 2016)

Crackle said:


> Have you been playing Tin Can Alley?


I know firework night is all about extravagance, but at £3.19 a 33cl bottle for the Flying Dog on the right? How many Mossirlarmis is that??


----------



## User169 (5 Nov 2016)

Collaboration between Thornbridge and Brooklyn. A Belgian ale aged in barrels with cider lees to get a secondary fermentation going.

One of the best things I've had this year. Light sour with a lovely apricot flavour. 

A triumph!


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Nov 2016)

User3094 said:


> Sainsburys. £1.75 for a tiny tin of lager?! Almost too ludicrous to miss....
> 
> View attachment 150224
> 
> ...


Don't forget the man bun !


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Nov 2016)

theclaud said:


> I know firework night is all about extravagance, but at £3.19 a 33cl bottle for the Flying Dog on the right? How many Mossirlarmis is that??


1.33


----------



## rich p (6 Nov 2016)

Longman brewery do some good traditional ales but this one, Scary Man, is fantabuloso. Malty, molasses using all English hops. 





I gave this old geezer another try but I just can't like it. At least I hadn't paid any mossirlamis for it...


----------



## User169 (6 Nov 2016)

Who said it - the pub landlord or spoons head honcho?

https://www.theguardian.com/busines...l-murray-or-jd-wetherspoon-founder-tim-martin


----------



## rich p (6 Nov 2016)

DP said:


> Who said it - the pub landlord or spoons head honcho?
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/busines...l-murray-or-jd-wetherspoon-founder-tim-martin


13/15
By using the 'opposite of what you'd assume' method!


----------



## rich p (6 Nov 2016)

DP said:


> Collaboration between Thornbridge and Brooklyn. A Belgian ale aged in barrels with cider lees to get a secondary fermentation going.
> 
> One of the best things I've had this year. Light sour with a lovely apricot flavour.
> 
> ...


Ooooh, that looks good!


----------



## User169 (6 Nov 2016)

rich p said:


> Ooooh, that looks good!



A bit pricey sadly - 15 squids.


----------



## rich p (6 Nov 2016)

DP said:


> A bit pricey sadly - 15 squids.


Blimey, you'd really want to like it at that price! 
Treat it like a bottle of decent wine is my strategy for pricey stuff. 
Oh, and share it with a like-minded ponce, whilst pontificating loudly and eruditely on the farmyard notes and hints of Madagascan vanilla...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Nov 2016)

Wiper and True DIPA, 6.8 beer with - Golden Promise and Carafe Special III malts with Calypso, Simcoe, Chinook and Mosaic hops. Not overly hoppy mind you it's not overly anything, nice but barely registering on the Yumtus Scale.


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Nov 2016)

DP said:


> Cloudwater DIPA v8 is out. Anyone tried it yet?








Strong tasting, orange marmalade. I love it but the tap house manager is not keen.

I could drink ten but I'm not allowed to.






Even at 2.49 mossilarmis (plus 0.21 mossilarmis corkage for drinking in) it won't be on the shelf long. The pub was sent just 24 in their allocation.

There are two bottles of Serpent on the shelf too. Seriously tempted to treat myself but it's fifteen quid!! Should I?


----------



## User169 (6 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 150303
> 
> 
> Strong tasting, orange marmalade. I love it but the tap house manager is not keen.
> ...



What counts as a single visit!!

I think the serpent is a bit steep. I can sort of see why given the barrel aging, but it's still a lotta dosh for a beer


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Nov 2016)

DP said:


> What counts as a single visit!!
> 
> I think the serpent is a bit steep. I can sort of see why given the barrel aging, but it's still a lotta dosh for a beer


I asked.

It's "taken on a case by case basis".

In one controversial move yesterday one chap was allowed to take two because his brother, who would normally be with him, was absent. If the brother had come in later then he would not have been allowed a third.

Serious stuff.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Nov 2016)

Motivated by @DP support of one of my local enterprises I had a bottle of Buxton Brewery Wild Boar in a Manchester restaurant this afternoon

Jolly good stuff. Must be the water (which is available free in Buxton town centre so maybe I should homebrew with it)


----------



## rich p (6 Nov 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Motivated by @DP support of one of my local enterprises I had a bottle of Buxton Brewery Wild Boar in a Manchester restaurant this afternoon
> 
> Jolly good stuff. Must be the water (which is available free in Buxton town centre so maybe I should homebrew with it)
> 
> View attachment 150347


My mistake, when last in Buxton, was to try to find a drinkable cup of coffee. My quest ended in failure but I clearly should have stuck to the water or the beer,


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Nov 2016)

rich p said:


> My mistake, when last in Buxton, was to try to find a drinkable cup of coffee. My quest ended in failure but I clearly should have stuck to the water or the beer,



Fun fact: The Devonshire Royal Hospital at one time had the largest unsupported dome roof in the world.

As you were...


----------



## rich p (6 Nov 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Fun fact: The Devonshire Royal Hospital at one time had the largest unsupported dome roof in the world.
> 
> As you were...


Cheers 3BM, I'll sleep blissfully and serenely now.
My mind had been in turmoil wondering about the largest unsupported dome roof in the world.
I've had Maradsous, Kwak and summink else which I've forgot.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Nov 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Fun fact: The Devonshire Royal Hospital at one time had the largest unsupported dome roof in the world.
> 
> As you were...



It is now Buxton College that son #1 attends. It's a very impressive building

There is a free spring of Buxton water in the town centre. You see locals rolling up with innumerable jerry cans

...anyway, back to the beer


----------



## Chromatic (7 Nov 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 150182


I tried a bottle of that last weekend, it is aptly named.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Nov 2016)

Chromatic said:


> I tried a bottle of that last weekend, it is aptly named.



Yes it's lovely stuff isn't it.


----------



## Chromatic (7 Nov 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yes it's lovely stuff isn't it.



Not really my can of 20/50.


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Nov 2016)

rich p said:


> Ooooh, that looks good!


It is-not cheap though.


----------



## John the Monkey (8 Nov 2016)

Topical:
Beer Friendly US Presidents;
http://draftmag.com/a-12-pack-of-beer-friendly-presidents/

Winter Warmers - a blind tasting;
https://ohgoodale.wordpress.com/2016/10/30/o-dark-dark-dark/


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Nov 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Topical:
> Beer Friendly US Presidents;
> http://draftmag.com/a-12-pack-of-beer-friendly-presidents/
> 
> ...



FDR gets my vote. I think this would be a good time for a beer and a song...



*Franklin Delano Roosevelt (32nd U.S. President, Democratic, served 1933-1945): *Elected during the Great Depression, his campaign called for the repeal of Prohibition. Temperance had been tested and failed. FDR realized brewing, winemaking and distilling would create jobs and tax revenue. Once in office, Roosevelt pushed Congress to repeal the Volstead Act. On March 22, 1933, Roosevelt signed the Beer and Wine Revenue Act, and said “I think this would be a good time for a beer.”


----------



## nickyboy (8 Nov 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Topical:
> Beer Friendly US Presidents;
> http://draftmag.com/a-12-pack-of-beer-friendly-presidents/
> 
> ...



So Trump or Clinton? Which one is the beer drinker?

I suspect neither...Trump looks like a Wild Turkey man and Clinton is surely plain boiled water


----------



## John the Monkey (8 Nov 2016)

Nice introduction to sours;
http://allaboutbeer.com/article/headlong-into-sour/


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Nov 2016)




----------



## John the Monkey (9 Nov 2016)

Guinness and the Rise of Pub Grub;
http://boakandbailey.com/2016/11/quick-clint-to-the-pub-grub-mobile/


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Nov 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Guinness and the Rise of Pub Grub;
> http://boakandbailey.com/2016/11/quick-clint-to-the-pub-grub-mobile/





That Blog said:


> the North West of England (where pub food was particularly wanting, we assume



hhhmmm, maybe they meant:



> "The North West of England (where the sophisticates, being ahead of the curve, were ready for such radical developments)"



And that Guinness Steak poster; I'm sure I remember seeing that some years later (natch) and gazing in wonder at "steak" and imagining just how rich you'd need to be to afford it. I think I was in my 20's before I ate a steak (that wasn't "braising" and in the slow-cooker).

Aaaaannnddd... I though Ploughman's Lunch was invented as a marketing device by the Cheese Board (titter).


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Aaaaannnddd... I though Ploughman's Lunch was invented as a marketing device by the Cheese Board (titter).


I'm astonished that anyone thought Cheese would need a marketing board. I mean, it's cheese. It's delicious.


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Aaaaannnddd... I though Ploughman's Lunch was invented as a marketing device by the Cheese Board (titter).


well, it didn't need a board, it needed a "Bureau" - the Milk Marketing Board also in on the act, apparently;


> However, the specific term "ploughman's lunch" is believed to date no further back than the 1950s, when the Cheese Bureau (a marketing body affiliated to the J. Walter Thompson advertising agency) began promoting the meal in pubs as a way to increase the sales of cheese, which had recently ceased to be rationed. Its popularity increased as the Milk Marketing Board promoted the meal nationally throughout the 1960s.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ploughman's_lunch

It also notes that the Cheese Bureau existed;


> for the admirable purpose of popularising cheese...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Nov 2016)

Was sorely tempted by Guinness West Indies Porter at three for £5.00 in Waitrose tonight. But that was trumped by the Shepherd Neame Double Stout at four for £6.00.

Sat in bed, listening to Radio Four, typing this and drinking one now.


----------



## srw (9 Nov 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Was sorely tempted by Guinness West Indies Porter at three for £5.00 in Waitrose tonight. But that was trumped by the Shepherd Neame Double Stout at four for £6.00.
> 
> Sat in bed, listening to Radio Four, typing this and drinking one now.


The World Tonight?! No wonder you need the beer, to soften the impact of the real world.

At 10pm, there's nothing to listen to. That's why the good lord let us invent the CD.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Nov 2016)

srw said:


> The World Tonight?! No wonder you need the beer, to soften the impact of the real world.
> 
> At 10pm, there's nothing to listen to. That's why the good lord let us invent the CD.


Midweek, actually.

The World Tonight is on but I am not listening.


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Nov 2016)

srw said:


> The World Tonight?! No wonder you need the beer, to soften the impact of the real world.
> 
> At 10pm, there's nothing to listen to. That's why the good lord let us invent the CD.


CDs. How quaint


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Nov 2016)

Beer?


----------



## Daddy Pig (10 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> Beer?


Question is which one? 
#getting ready for xmas...


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Nov 2016)

Daddy Pig said:


> Question is which one?
> #getting ready for xmas...
> 
> View attachment 150701


When you say "one", do you mean "shelf"?


----------



## stephec (10 Nov 2016)

Daddy Pig said:


> Question is which one?
> #getting ready for xmas...
> 
> View attachment 150701


Way too much room taken up by preserves.

Totting up there's nine bottles I've not tried there, must try harder.


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Nov 2016)

stephec said:


> Way too much room taken up by preserves.
> 
> Totting up there's nine bottles I've not tried there, must try harder.


Start top left and work in an inward spiral towards the preserves, by which time you'll be ready for a cheese butty or summert (for the pickles)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Nov 2016)

Daddy Pig said:


> Question is which one?
> #getting ready for xmas...
> 
> View attachment 150701



I think you've got enough there to drink while you think about which ones you're getting for Christmas.


----------



## Daddy Pig (10 Nov 2016)

I've started with the proper black, a hoppy dark ipa. The thing is, should this have been categorised as an ipa (top left) or as a dark beer (bottom right)? It's tastes more like a hoppy stout!


----------



## Daddy Pig (10 Nov 2016)

stephec said:


> Way too much room taken up by preserves.
> 
> Totting up there's nine bottles I've not tried there, must try harder.


Hot Garlic pickle, kashmiri chutney and lime pickle with ginger and garlic all great with poppadoms... the greatest beer snack yet?


----------



## nickyboy (10 Nov 2016)

Daddy Pig said:


> Hot Garlic pickle, kashmiri chutney and lime pickle with ginger and garlic all great with poppadoms... the greatest beer snack yet?



Agreed....but you've got some explaining to do re the Blackcurrant Jam and the Lemon Curd


----------



## Daddy Pig (10 Nov 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Agreed....but you've got some explaining to do re the Blackcurrant Jam and the Lemon Curd


That's 2 of my five a day health drive!


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Nov 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Agreed....but you've got some explaining to do re the Blackcurrant Jam and the Lemon Curd


Pudding


----------



## Daddy Pig (10 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Pudding


That's what I said!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Nov 2016)

That London, £4.75.


----------



## Goggs (11 Nov 2016)

When in France.. It's Leffe time!


----------



## Goggs (11 Nov 2016)

Back in Scotland it was McEwans..


----------



## ianrauk (11 Nov 2016)

Happy Friday Folks!!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Nov 2016)




----------



## rich p (11 Nov 2016)

Goggs said:


> When in France.. It's Leffe time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leffe is on my personal boycott list now.
Owned by Annheuser Busch and brewed in the Stella factory


----------



## Daddy Pig (11 Nov 2016)

rich p said:


> Leffe is on my personal boycott list now.
> Owned by Annheuser Busch and brewed in the Stella factory


OK, that's a ban from me as well then. Who else is to be boycotted? Sharps brewery for one...


----------



## Aperitif (11 Nov 2016)

Goggs said:


> When in France.. It's Leffe time!


Cheap as frites in Huit a 8. Nice beer.


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Nov 2016)

Beer Dock in Crewe is making it hard for boycotters by havnig a Thornbridge Tap Takeover. Four beers on today (including Jaipur and Halcyon) with three more slated once those are empty.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Nov 2016)

Yep ...plenty today..xbox 1 later..footy is crap


----------



## Daddy Pig (11 Nov 2016)

meta lon said:


> Yep ...plenty today..xbox 1 later..footy is crap


But that's football in general!


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Nov 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That London, £4.75.
> 
> View attachment 150837


 'appen one is reet glad one lives amongst civilized Northern folk lahk!


----------



## nickyboy (12 Nov 2016)

A little something for the weekend?






They had sold out of Cloudwater DIPA v8


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Nov 2016)

Still a couple of bottles in my local


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Nov 2016)

.... And in another local






Tickety Brew Coffee Milk Stout

The coffee is on the nose and the burnt bitterness is lovely.

I won't need any tea


----------



## User16390 (12 Nov 2016)

My first port of call this afternoon, the Post Office Vaults, New Street, Birmingham. I decided to try the Binghams Waning Crescent. Very nice.


----------



## User16390 (12 Nov 2016)

Followed by The Wellington on Bennetts Hill for a pint of my favourite,Oakham Ales Citra. Excellent.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Nov 2016)

I have purchased a bottle of Serpent, it's being chilled now, on the boozer, for drinking tomorrow.

So, advice on consumption, @DP? is it "op gist"? Is it to be poured all at once? Or with the lees? Can I pour a glass and put it down before pouring the second one?


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Nov 2016)

User16390 said:


> My first port of call this afternoon, the Post Office Vaults, New Street, Birmingham. I decided to try the Binghams Waning Crescent. Very nice.
> 
> View attachment 150970
> View attachment 150971


Bingham's Vanilla Porter (or milk stout, dunt recall) is the nicest beer I've had this year


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Nov 2016)

I was going to have this but got waylaid by a Hooky Flagship, obvs got a nautical theme going on. Hello sailor!


----------



## User16390 (12 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Bingham's Vanilla Porter (or milk stout, dunt recall) is the nicest beer I've had this year




The Wellington had it in briefly but apparently it sold out in a couple of days, so I missed it. I am not overly keen on stouts and porters but I would definitely have given it a try. Saying that I tried the Titanic Brewery Plum Porter and thought it was excellent.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Nov 2016)

Yumt


----------



## Hugh Manatee (12 Nov 2016)

Guess who was in Scotland this week? A selection of beers and another couple of bottles of single malt.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Nov 2016)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Guess who was in Scotland this week? A selection of beers and another couple of bottles of single malt.
> View attachment 150992



Old jock's great, in fact the whole brewery is great.


----------



## User169 (12 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I have purchased a bottle of Serpent, it's being chilled now, on the boozer, for drinking tomorrow.
> 
> So, advice on consumption, @DP? is it "op gist"? Is it to be poured all at once? Or with the lees? Can I pour a glass and put it down before pouring the second one?



Yum, yum. Mega mossirlamis!

I'm never really sure with saison beers. Personally, I like them crystal clear and try to pour them off the guff, so try. to get as much out in the first pour. Having said that, I always drink the last bit yeast and all.


----------



## User169 (12 Nov 2016)

nickyboy said:


> A little something for the weekend?
> 
> View attachment 150939
> 
> ...



V9 is just about to be released. You can order it from eebria.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Nov 2016)

Tempest Longer White Cloud, I may be pished soon


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> Tempest Longer White Cloud, I may be pished soon



As far as DP's concerned that's session.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Nov 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> As far as DP's concerned that's session.


It's awfy good. Slipping down nicely. And quickly...


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> .... And in another local
> 
> View attachment 150949
> 
> ...


Tickety Brew-nice!. Their Dubbel is a particular favourite of mine. Recently I've been enjoying Allendale Galaxy Pale Ale (Brewed just with Galaxy hops.....cosmic maaaan) and Wolf (a most excellent dark ruby ale).Cheers!


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> Tempest Longer White Cloud, I may be pished soon


I imagine the beer's very nice and all that but it's proper annoying this newspeak. "Imperial" tacked on the front of any beer name. The word "strong" works well enough.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I imagine the beer's very nice and all that but it's proper annoying this newspeak. "Imperial" tacked on the front of any beer name. The word "strong" works well enough.



There's a long tradition of 'imperial' being used to describe strong stout. I can see why it's been adopted for other stuff, it sounds better than 'strong' without being poncey.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Nov 2016)

Here it is in all its magnificence!

It's like nothing I've had before. More reminiscent of French cider than British or Belgian beer. Fruity sharp, not sour. Chardonnay oak (like that Innis&Gunn beer whose name I forget but better). Bitterness is subtle but developing as the beer warms a bit.

Thanks for the recommendation, @DP, at more than decent prosecco prices this is an occasional treat but I'm glad i tried it.

What's next?


----------



## User169 (13 Nov 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> As far as DP's concerned that's session.



I've was in Switzerland all week and didn't really drink v much. Had an afternoon 12%er yesterday and fell off my bike outside the supermarket.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Nov 2016)

DP said:


> I've was in Switzerland all week and didn't really drink v much. Had an afternoon 12%er yesterday and fell off my bike outside the supermarket.



Still, better than flinging yourself in the canal.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 151059
> 
> 
> Here it is in all its magnificence!
> ...



I'm giving it a like even though it has all the ingredients of being right poncey.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Nov 2016)

I've had a Hooky Flagship to compliment a traditional Sunday lunch (curry), no pics though.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Nov 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm giving it a like even though it has all the ingredients of being right poncey.


 If I had the readies I'd be having another


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Nov 2016)

I have just chucked the contents of a bottle of Tempest "something" (which looked dark, but I cannae remember what it was called) in with some steak for a stew.


----------



## User169 (13 Nov 2016)

My first venture into crowd funding. 

This chap is looking to expand his barrel space...

https://www.tswildales.com/nextstep/


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Nov 2016)

DP said:


> I've was in Switzerland all week and didn't really drink v much. Had an afternoon 12%er yesterday and fell off my bike outside the supermarket.


----------



## stephec (13 Nov 2016)

Aldi, 99p each.

The IPA is worth what I paid for it, whereas the porter is spot on, although after a few pints it might get a bit sickly.


----------



## John the Monkey (14 Nov 2016)

An outsider's view of Manchester's beer scene;
http://goodbeerhunting.com/blog/201...s-side-manchester-englands-mix-of-old-and-new

Reverse engineering Belgium's beer yeasts;
http://www.eater.com/beer/2016/11/7/13544914/gmo-beer-yeast


----------



## srw (14 Nov 2016)

Beer. With a free adult colouring-in kit for when you're in bed with cirrhosis.


----------



## John the Monkey (14 Nov 2016)

srw said:


> View attachment 151210
> 
> 
> Beer. With a free adult colouring-in kit for when you're in bed with cirrhosis.


There seem to be loads of these this year. Local lads Beerdock have one, and Saveur Biere have their "Beery Christmas" one (the first one I heard about this year) which is nicely designed.


----------



## srw (14 Nov 2016)

Tonight I've mostly been drinking Scottish beer.

http://www.caledonianbeer.com/beer/autumn-red/ - and one pint of something whose name I can't recall but was something to do with a Scottish terrier and was branded with the pub's own name (Albany, Guildford).

Neither beer helped my team with the pub quiz, in which we came spectacular second from bottom. I blame variously my ex-PA, who organised and whose team won (they must have seen the questions before), my colleague who thought that Leicester Forest East was the first service station in the UK (he ignored me when I said Watford Gap) and the question setters who were rather too interested in pop music and pop culture.

Nothing to do with me,of course....


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Nov 2016)

Magic Rock Inhaler last night-pukka fruity pale ale from God's Own Country.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Nov 2016)

srw said:


> View attachment 151210
> 
> 
> Beer. With a free adult colouring-in kit for when you're in bed with cirrhosis.


Does Lady Osis know this?

Re: the Aldi stuff: the porter is a great pudding - brilliant value and agree with steph's comments. I also like the citra one... 'All 4 One' , which was described as a 'lager', malty, citrus with a touch of honey (yeah - I know, it sounds like a pen picture of most of the characters on here  ). Maybe I was just thirsty, but it was decent.
And, at approx 0.42 Mossirlamis a bottle it is verging on the Mr Kipling..."Exceedingly good value".
The American IPA is 5.0%. the Red Rye 4.7% and the lager beer 4.5% 'Coffee Pudding' comes in at 4.5% and is probably the first Brains beer I have drunk since playing rugby in Cardiff and drinking at 'The Duke of Boots'...the days of Brains Dark...ahhhh.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Nov 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Does Lady Osis know this?
> 
> Re: the Aldi stuff: the porter is a great pudding - brilliant value and agree with steph's comments. I also like the citra one... 'All 4 One' , which was described as a 'lager', malty, citrus with a touch of honey (yeah - I know, it sounds like a pen picture of most of the characters on here  ). Maybe I was just thirsty, but it was decent.
> And, at approx 0.42 Mossirlamis a bottle it is verging on the Mr Kipling..."Exceedingly good value".
> The American IPA is 5.0%. the Red Rye 4.7% and the lager beer 4.5% 'Coffee Pudding' comes in at 4.5% and is probably the first Brains beer I have drunk since playing rugby in Cardiff and drinking at 'The Duke of Boots'...the days of Brains Dark...ahhhh.



Great call...I'm off down the local Aldi this morning so I'll see if they have any in. Their beer selection always seems a bit disappointing to me...their Exquisite wine range on the other hand...


----------



## martint235 (15 Nov 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Does Lady Osis know this?
> 
> Re: the Aldi stuff: the porter is a great pudding - brilliant value and agree with steph's comments. I also like the citra one... 'All 4 One' , which was described as a 'lager', malty, citrus with a touch of honey (yeah - I know, it sounds like a pen picture of most of the characters on here  ). Maybe I was just thirsty, but it was decent.
> And, at approx 0.42 Mossirlamis a bottle it is verging on the Mr Kipling..."Exceedingly good value".
> The American IPA is 5.0%. the Red Rye 4.7% and the lager beer 4.5% 'Coffee Pudding' comes in at 4.5% and is probably the first Brains beer I have drunk since playing rugby in Cardiff and drinking at 'The Duke of Boots'...the days of Brains Dark...ahhhh.


The Lidl stuff is similarly good, Green Gecko is the IPA at 5%, Purple Panther the Porter also at 5%, Ruby Rooster as you would have guessed is the ruby at 4.7%. They even do what people on here call a "session beer" which is Grey Goose at 3.8%. I assume session means breakfast or some such.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Nov 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Great call...I'm off down the local Aldi this morning so I'll see if they have any in. Their beer selection always seems a bit disappointing to me...their Exquisite wine range on the other hand...



The wine thread is thataway ------>>>>>


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Nov 2016)

The Guinness Book of Profitable Snacks

If you remember the link I posted a bit ago about Guinness' push to popularise "pub grub" in the '60s, the blog whose article I linked now have a copy of the manual that Guinness supplied to publicans;

http://boakandbailey.com/2016/11/guinness-pub-snack-ideas-1961-sild-tongue-fish-titbits/


----------



## nickyboy (15 Nov 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> The Guinness Book of Profitable Snacks
> 
> If you remember the link I posted a bit ago about Guinness' push to popularise "pub grub" in the '60s, the blog whose article I linked now have a copy of the manual that Guinness supplied to publicans;
> 
> http://boakandbailey.com/2016/11/guinness-pub-snack-ideas-1961-sild-tongue-fish-titbits/



From the comments section:

“if you have guests staying, don’t throw away those bacon rinds after breakfast. Keep them and fry them to a crispy state, chop into lengths of about one inch, sprinkle with salt....."

That sounds farkin' delicious. No doubt coronary inducing, but delicious none the less


----------



## Aperitif (15 Nov 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Great call...I'm off down the local Aldi this morning so I'll see if they have any in. Their beer selection always seems a bit disappointing to me...their Exquisite wine range on the other hand...


Saint Amour. 22.5 Mossirlamis a case of 6.
Toro Loco temperanillo 1.5 Mossirlamis a bottle. Both excellent value. There is also a cognac for about 12Msi's which I have yet to 'test'. Am off to Paris next week to buy some which for equivalent XO is/was 43 euros a bouteille. (Yes, I know...thataway etc --->


----------



## Aperitif (15 Nov 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The wine thread is thataway ------>>>>>


Ha ha! I was busy writing! F off!


----------



## martint235 (15 Nov 2016)

User said:


> It generally means drinking for more than two hours, without being arrested or hospitalised. it can mean from breakfast onwards.


Why does the hospital always get a mention??? Once! Once it happened. And I'd been drinking for more than 12 hours. And I blame 'Teef.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Nov 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> The Guinness Book of Profitable Snacks
> 
> If you remember the link I posted a bit ago about Guinness' push to popularise "pub grub" in the '60s, the blog whose article I linked now have a copy of the manual that Guinness supplied to publicans;
> 
> http://boakandbailey.com/2016/11/guinness-pub-snack-ideas-1961-sild-tongue-fish-titbits/



Yumtus


----------



## Aperitif (15 Nov 2016)

martint235 said:


> Why does the hospital always get a mention??? Once! Once it happened. And I'd been drinking for more than 12 hours. And I blame 'Teef.


Ever happy to accept the blame for something if it makes you feel better Mart. I would consider it a cultural education of its time. '51' probably didn't agree with you - the beer was strong too. Easily burned off by a swift ride to Paris the next day...oh sorry, you were in Emergency Ward Dix. Think of those huge chalices of Chimay, Leffe, Maredsous - and Davywalnuts, the ever willing accomplice.


----------



## Crackle (15 Nov 2016)

It's a good job I read this thread as i don't generally walk past the beer isle in Aldi. 99p each, they will taste good. Probably try that coffee porter tonight.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Nov 2016)

Crackle said:


> It's a good job I read this thread as i don't generally walk past the beer isle in Aldi. 99p each, they will taste good. Probably try that coffee porter tonight.



Please review and report back. I was in today buying w**e and I popped a 75cl bottle of Gayant La Goudale "Abbeye beer" in the basket. £2.50 so worth a punt. I'll give you all the full "mouth feel, finish, biscuit notes, lacing etc etc" review when I get around to drinking it next weekend


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Nov 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Please review and report back. I was in today buying w**e and I popped a 75cl bottle of Gayant La Goudale "Abbeye beer" in the basket. £2.50 so worth a punt. I'll give you all the full "mouth feel, finish, biscuit notes, lacing etc etc" review when I get around to drinking it next weekend





Somone on beeradvocate.com said:


> Extremely cheap beer "brewed under license of an abbey" - the bottle I have is rated at 6%, I bought it in Aldi with moderate hope, given the reviews here. An overpowering bouquet of Fray Bentos Steak & Kidney Pie. I won't be buying this one again.



Sounds nice


----------



## nickyboy (15 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Sounds nice



An alcoholic pie in a bottle. I'm struggling to understand what's not to like here


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Nov 2016)

SIBA have announced the winners of its Scottish competition;

http://www.siba.co.uk/events/regional-competitions/scotland/2016-2

Overall winner is "Island Hopping", by Swannay (not one I know).


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Nov 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> SIBA have announced the winners of its Scottish competition;
> 
> http://www.siba.co.uk/events/regional-competitions/scotland/2016-2
> 
> Overall winner is "Island Hopping", by Swannay (not one I know).


Seems that they like the Swannay Brewery! Well done to the Drygate guys on Bronze - I recommend a visit to anyone in Glasgow.


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Seems that they like the Swannay Brewery! Well done to the Drygate guys on Bronze - I recommend a visit to anyone in Glasgow.


Nice to see Williams Brothers featured in several catagories too - I don't think I've tried anything of theirs that I didn't like yet. Angry mouse types Harviestoun in among the winners as well.


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Nov 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Does Lady Osis know this?
> 
> Re: the Aldi stuff: the porter is a great pudding - brilliant value and agree with steph's comments. I also like the citra one... 'All 4 One' , which was described as a 'lager', malty, citrus with a touch of honey (yeah - I know, it sounds like a pen picture of most of the characters on here  ). Maybe I was just thirsty, but it was decent.
> And, at approx 0.42 Mossirlamis a bottle it is verging on the Mr Kipling..."Exceedingly good value".
> The American IPA is 5.0%. the Red Rye 4.7% and the lager beer 4.5% 'Coffee Pudding' comes in at 4.5% and is probably the first Brains beer I have drunk since playing rugby in Cardiff and drinking at 'The Duke of Boots'...the days of Brains Dark...ahhhh.


Don't use your head, use your brains...


----------



## Crackle (15 Nov 2016)

What it says on the tin. Caramelly, chocolatey nose. Nice carbonation, mild chocolate and caramel notes, bit thin for a porter, not picking up the coffee, not quite my thing but it's not unpleasant and I've had far worse.


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Nov 2016)

A history of aging beer, from "All About Beer";

http://allaboutbeer.com/article/slow-beer-the-history-of-aging-beer/

A sitcom set in a microbrewery;

http://boakandbailey.com/2016/11/holding-fort-sitcom-added-beer/

Short Films about Pubs;

http://boakandbailey.com/2016/11/the-short-pub-documentary-a-new-artform/


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Nov 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> A history of aging beer, from "All About Beer";
> 
> http://allaboutbeer.com/article/slow-beer-the-history-of-aging-beer/
> 
> ...


I've been working on a treatment for a new reality TV show. I'll tell you like cos I know you won't tell anyone else.

It's called "get ahht o' my pab' and that's the catch phrase (to be voiced by my mate's mum and if she's not available then we'll get Babs Windsor to do it).

It's set in a Wetherspoons and everyone in it is a real regular.

It involves covert cameras listening into the usual pub politics and schemes and there's a weekly life bar for one regular, as voted by everyone else, to the strains of Aileen's Pompey tones shouting "get ahht o'my pab' (natch).

That's about as far as we got with it. 

It's a vehicle for Aileen more than anything but I'm sure channel 5 will pay millions for it.

You heard it here first.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Nov 2016)

User said:


> What is the budget?


£2.39


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Nov 2016)

User said:


> What is the budget?


I envisaged it as pretty much self funding. My mate's got an iPhone with a decent camera and Aileen works for Chardonnay.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Nov 2016)

User said:


> The production company?


No, is a drink. Comes in a box and served from a tap in a pint pot with soda and pieces of fruit.

Quite sophisticated is our Aileen.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> No, is a drink. Comes in a box and served from a tap in a pint pot with soda and pieces of fruit.
> 
> Quite sophisticated is our Aileen.


Will there be any repeats, or does she leave out the cucumber?


----------



## User169 (16 Nov 2016)

Raspberry Berliner Weisse from Sweden. A tart one !


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Nov 2016)

@DP deep rainbow valley from Buxton brewery is on the shelf in the tap house.

Should I? It says it's sour and it's 16 quid.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Nov 2016)

Evening all! On my way back from France tonight I called -up @Hill Wimp for a swift one, and after we went for a drink....


----------



## srw (17 Nov 2016)

Happy International Gose Day everyone!

(Said Petroc Trelawney on the radio this morning, as he suggested that his listeners might be partial to a pint - or a half-litre first thing.)


[edit]
Or rather Happy International Happy Gose Day


----------



## Chromatic (17 Nov 2016)

User said:


> What is the budget?





Aperitif said:


> £2.39



£1.49, surely?


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Nov 2016)

DIPA v9 has just it the shelves.

DIPA v8 has not sold out yet.

Has the novelty worn off?


----------



## User169 (17 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> DIPA v9 has just it the shelves.
> 
> DIPA v8 has not sold out yet.
> 
> Has the novelty worn off?



Probably, although in fairness I guess they're brewing bigger batches. And it's forcing others to up their game.


----------



## User169 (17 Nov 2016)

Polish Larger. It promises "Bogaty Smak". I'm assuming "smak" means "flavour" and not class As. No idea on bogaty though.


----------



## User169 (17 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Does it have a rich flavour?



Not picking up any overt crisps flavour.


----------



## nickyboy (17 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> DIPA v9 has just it the shelves.
> 
> DIPA v8 has not sold out yet.
> 
> ...



Why is v8 so much more expensive than v9? I guess that may go some way to explaining why v8 is still on the shelves


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Nov 2016)

DP said:


> Polish Larger. It promises "Bogaty Smak". I'm assuming "smak" means "flavour" and not class As. No idea on bogaty though.
> 
> View attachment 151507



Humphry Bogaty?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Nov 2016)

Fullers Vintage Ale 2016, just testing before I cellar these for a few decades.


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Nov 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Why is v8 so much more expensive than v9? I guess that may go some way to explaining why v8 is still on the shelves


There were will be a new release every three weeks and the local will have an allocation of at least twenty four bottles each time

Read into that what you will


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Nov 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Fullers Vintage Ale 2016, just testing before I cellar these for a few decades.
> 
> View attachment 151529


As if


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> As if



I've got some Thomas Hardy and Fuller's Ales that I've had for over 10 years, just because you can't stop yourself from necking stuff on the way home doesn't mean we all do, pal.


----------



## User169 (17 Nov 2016)

Best Qishes. Winter beer from DuPont. One of my desert island beers.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Nov 2016)

^ Nice photo - sophisticated 'cappage'.
It's nearly the saison to be jolly...tra-la-la-la-la-ta-boom-te-da. "A few decades..." will mean 3Dm will be opening his ale at the same time as a Royal telegram, surely?


----------



## rich p (17 Nov 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Fullers Vintage Ale 2016, just testing before I cellar these for a few decades.
> 
> View attachment 151529


You do know how old you are, don't you?


----------



## rich p (17 Nov 2016)

Hey, @DP, I'm in Gent with my son on Saturday lunchtime if you can make it for a bite and a beer.


----------



## rich p (17 Nov 2016)

User said:


> I loved my 20 hours in Gent, enjoy.


It's our third annual pilgrimage piss-up for the last 2 days of the 6 days of Gent track racing.


----------



## User169 (18 Nov 2016)

rich p said:


> Hey, @DP, I'm in Gent with my son on Saturday lunchtime if you can make it for a bite and a beer.



I'd have loved to Rich, but I'm taking my daughter to a cross country race (and running in the old gits race). 

I looked at getting some tickets for the 6days, but they seemed to be all sold out a few weeks ago. Have fun!


----------



## GM (18 Nov 2016)

Speaking of Gent, tried this Heady & Topper the other night which we bought in a beer shop in Gent for 11 euros a couple of months ago. They limited it to one per customer. Very nice too.......


----------



## User169 (18 Nov 2016)

GM said:


> Speaking of Gent, tried this Heady & Topper the other night which we bought in a beer shop in Gent for 11 euros a couple of months ago. They limited it to one per customer. Very nice too.......



That's a lovely beer, although I couldn't bring myself to drink it out of the can as per the brewer's instructions.


----------



## John the Monkey (18 Nov 2016)

App News!

https://beatthebrewmaster.com/

"...pits your tasting skills against professional brewers: Find the beer you’re drinking; answer questions about flavor, bitterness, aroma and more; then see how your answers match up against the beer’s brewer."


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Nov 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> App News!
> 
> https://beatthebrewmaster.com/
> 
> "...pits your tasting skills against professional brewers: Find the beer you’re drinking; answer questions about flavor, bitterness, aroma and more; then see how your answers match up against the beer’s brewer."



I'll give it a go

Thanks

Edit: can't find a single beer in there. I've tried some from memory and some from the selection in the pub I happen to be in


----------



## User169 (18 Nov 2016)

Westvleteren 12. Not sure it really lives up to the hype, but a very nice beer all the same.


----------



## John the Monkey (18 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I'll give it a go
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Edit: can't find a single beer in there. I've tried some from memory and some from the selection in the pub I happen to be in


I think its downfall could be that brewers have to contribute their tasting notes.


----------



## rich p (19 Nov 2016)

DP said:


> I'd have loved to Rich, but I'm taking my daughter to a cross country race (and running in the old gits race).
> 
> I looked at getting some tickets for the 6days, but they seemed to be all sold out a few weeks ago. Have fun!


Next years tickets go on sale on Monday instead of the usual March deadline. 
I've yet to get to t'Kuipke but had a few swifties in the Waterhuis. And rabbit stew next door. Yumtus.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Nov 2016)

Gawd blimey guvnor apples and pears etc...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Nov 2016)

Eeeee by eck as like, appen as me whippet's eten t'clogs be fook.


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Nov 2016)

Goliath (Wychwood, 4.2% abv)




Another from Wychwood's character range. A lot of biscuit, a bit of hop bitterness towards the end, and the occasional hint of cold tea. Not a favourite for me, although not terrible either. They did such a nice job with Hobgoblin and Hopgoblin that their misses always feel a bit disappointing.

Mrs M says : "Very nice."


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Nov 2016)

I had a Happy Buddha with my noodles in Wagamama at lunchtime, then I left in the company of two gay men and we went to Dark Star's The Anchor Tap. One had a peach sour beer which was lovely, the other had a Tax Evasion Lager which wasn't whilst I, as a RSBB, had a half of the very good Siren Broken Dreams Breakfast Stout. I planned on a second half of another stout, the 360 degree, assuming them to be somewhat effete and thus slow in sinking pints but alas they downed theirs faster than I drank mine.






Am sat now on a cold and wet and lonely station platform in Ifield, Crawley, dreaming of the M&S Spiced porter that is in the fridge. Hope it goes with beans on toast.


----------



## srw (19 Nov 2016)

A pint of Rebellion Brewery's _Smuggler - _a decent enough autumn ale which suffered from being pumped through a broken handpump system. Followed by a couple of Bath Ales' _Dark Side. _All in our local representation of a rapidly growing chain pub/bar/café operation - the _Metro_ _Lounge_. _Smuggler_ is obviously their token local beer - Marlow is 10 miles or so from here.


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Nov 2016)

Dipa v7 (Cloudwater, 9% abv)




Well, this feels slightly like I'm in the presence of beer royalty. Firstly, it has a wonderful aroma - very fresh and something of a mix between floral and citrus. The relatively high abv is noticeable in the taste, bringing a spirit like burn (not as strong as that, but that kind of feeling). The taste is citrus, peppery and that bit of sweet burn, along with an underlying bitterness that is hard to place flavour wise. 

Describing a beer like this is dancing about architecture - it's complex, and delicious and terribly difficult to pin down in text. 

Mrs M says: "I have gone out!"


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Nov 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Dipa v7 (Cloudwater, 9% abv)
> View attachment 151748
> 
> Well, this feels slightly like I'm in the presence of beer royalty. Firstly, it has a wonderful aroma - very fresh and something of a mix between floral and citrus. The relatively high abv is noticeable in the taste, bringing a spirit like burn (not as strong as that, but that kind of feeling). The taste is citrus, peppery and that bit of sweet burn, along with an underlying bitterness that is hard to place flavour wise.
> ...


My v9 is chilling for tomorrow afternoon


----------



## theclaud (20 Nov 2016)

Take out. I narrowly made last orders.


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Nov 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I had a Happy Buddha with my noodles in Wagamama at lunchtime, then I left in the company of two gay men and we went to Dark Star's The Anchor Tap. One had a peach sour beer which was lovely, the other had a Tax Evasion Lager which wasn't whilst I, as a RSBB, had a half of the very good Siren Broken Dreams Breakfast Stout. I planned on a second half of another stout, the 360 degree, assuming them to be somewhat effete and thus slow in sinking pints but alas they downed theirs faster than I drank mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crawley on a rainy day huh?.....



MossCommuter said:


> My v9 is chilling for tomorrow afternoon


Patience Glasshopper!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Nov 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> Crawley on a rainy day huh?.....


If you know Crawley then you know the down side platform at Ifield, at night, is no place for a person to find themselves alone.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Nov 2016)

This



Do NOT touch it with a barge poll. Neither spiced enough (Allspice and Cinnamon according to the label) to be interesting, nor Porter-y enough to be a good porter. Really thin and lacking in body for a 5.5% beer.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Some of those breweries saw M&S coming.


I've found a lot of Greenwich Meantime stuff just isn't up to the mark anymore. Don't know if it is me, or if the product has changed.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Isn't the phrase Sold Out?


But the bigged up their claims that the quality of the product would not be diluted.

Then again I larfed out loud when the head man at Fullers called his outfit a Craft Brewer on Radio Four last week.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Nov 2016)

Molto bene, well okish...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Well quite, doesn't craft beer have an accepted upper limit for volume?


Is there an accepted definition?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Nov 2016)

User said:


> According to  Wikipedia it is 18,000 hectoliter. If you don't accept that, I'll log in and change it for you. Fullers are only roughly double that figure.
> 
> 
> Decimal point error 20 times


As craft beer is a ghastly Americanism I think we must defer to the Yanks who go with "small, independent and traditional" I think Fullers score two from three. But less than 6 million barrels a year is still a heck of a lot of beer from a small brewer. So maybe Fullers get a full house?

These make for an interesting read (I thought)

https://www.brewersassociation.org/statistics/craft-brewer-defined/

http://www.usatoday.com/story/money...s-craft-beer-depends-on-whom-you-ask/1566338/


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Nov 2016)

For study purposes (compare and contrast) I prefaced version 9 with one of the last bottles of v8 which is this:





Which I still like with its super bitter marmalade tartness even if it is a bit fizzy.

Anyway, here's version 9:






The more observant amongst us will immediately notice it's clear. The bubbles are bigger too which probably goes some way to explain the sharper, crisper taste. This one's piney, rubber bandy, loo cleanery.

In the pub I'm in a minority of one in saying I preferred v8. It's good, there's a fag paper between um but I think I do prefer v8.


----------



## srw (20 Nov 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> As craft beer is a ghastly Americanism I think we must defer to the Yanks who go with "small, independent and traditional" I think Fullers score two from three. But less than 6 million barrels a year is still a heck of a lot of beer from a small brewer. So maybe Fullers get a full house?
> 
> These make for an interesting read (I thought)
> 
> ...


According to that first link, 6 million barrels is 3% of the US market. I'd be gobsmacked if Fuller's (the apostrophe's there in their logo) made more than 3% of the UK beer brewed.

Unlike several of the most well-known "craft" names, Fuller's haven't gone in search of international mega-money, haven't travelled the road of fancy-dan mouth-puckering hops, and have focussed on what they do well, with an intelligent tip of the hat in the shape of Honeydew to the lager generation. It's easy for those of us in easy reach of London to forget that Fuller's is essentially a regional operation. http://www.fullers.co.uk/pubs/pub-finder


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Nov 2016)

srw said:


> According to that first link, 6 million barrels is 3% of the US market. I'd be gobsmacked if Fuller's (the apostrophe's there in their logo) made more than 3% of the UK beer brewed.
> 
> Unlike several of the most well-known "craft" names, Fuller's haven't gone in search of international mega-money, haven't travelled the road of fancy-dan mouth-puckering hops, and have focussed on what they do well, with an intelligent tip of the hat in the shape of Honeydew to the lager generation. It's easy for those of us in easy reach of London to forget that Fuller's is essentially a regional operation. http://www.fullers.co.uk/pubs/pub-finder


But that's another reason why they aren't craft brewers, hardly any innovation, which doesn't all have to be of the excess hop variety. I suspect they are a property company, that owns restaurants, that sell beer, in London and the SE.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Nov 2016)

I like Fuller's, they make some decent beer, make some good specials too. You don't have to be innovative to be a good brewer you just have to make good beer.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Nov 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I like Fuller's, they make some decent beer, make some good specials too. You don't have to be innovative to be a good brewer you just have to make good beer.


I agree. But being a good brewer doesn't make you a Craft Brewer.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Nov 2016)

Anyway tonight I will mainly be drinking Morgon Cote Du Py


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Nov 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I agree. But being a good brewer doesn't make you a Craft Brewer.



To me craft just means it isn't Molson Coors and the like, it's a bollocks term with no real definition, make your own up.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Nov 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> To me craft just means it isn't Molson Coors and the like, it's a bollocks term with no real definition, make your own up.


I'm not claiming to define it, "Mr Fuller" was.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Nov 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I'm not claiming to define it, "Mr Fuller" was.



Didn't say you were, I didn't even read what they said.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Nov 2016)

Old Hooky, yumtus natch...


----------



## srw (20 Nov 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> But that's another reason why they aren't craft brewers, hardly any innovation, which doesn't all have to be of the excess hop variety. I suspect they are a property company, that owns restaurants, that sell beer, in London and the SE.


http://www.fullers.co.uk/~/media/ma...16/annual-reports-and-accounts-2016.pdf?la=en

They're pretty good at disclosure. Without being _really_ sad and poring over every single line of their accounts, I'd observe:
(a) a third of their income comes from beer and two-thirds from owned pubs and hotels
(b) there's a substantial amount of lease outgo
(c) rental income is tiny. Most of their income comes from the pub trade.

That's the old-fashioned model of a brewery which owns pubs in order to sell its product. As for "craft" - they care about quality rather than just about volume. That's a better indicator for me of being a "craft" beer than pointless innovation.

Oh, and they do innovate - alongside the old favourite LP and ESB there are American-inspired bitter fizzy things, lagers and a number of seasonal offerings. http://www.fullers.co.uk/beer/explore-our-beers


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Nov 2016)

User said:


> They do indeed. They did a limited edition for the double centenary of Trafalgar, with salt toffee in it. I liked that one. The tercentenary Ascot one, on the other hand, was disappointing.


Wow. A new brew every two hundred years?


----------



## User169 (20 Nov 2016)

Left to right:

Biere de Blanc du Bois from Jester King outta Texas. A sour ale made with grape must from Blanc Du Bois grapes and aged on oak barrels. Really nice. Not much funk, but tart, a bit winey, light vanilla oak, and a decent length finish.

Framboos from Tommie Sjef outta the Netherlands. Nice raspberry flavour, lightly sour, no real funk and a bit of a grainy finish.

Foeder Gold by American Solera outta Olklhoma. Reasonably tart, pretty fruity, very dry.

Really enjoyed all of these.


----------



## srw (21 Nov 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Wow. A new brew every two hundred years?


The true craftsperson only releases something when it's ready and as good as it can be.


----------



## GGJ (21 Nov 2016)

There's trouble brewing, guys & gals


----------



## martint235 (21 Nov 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> To me craft just means it isn't Molson Coors and the like, it's a bollocks term with no real definition, make your own up.


My local Spoons classes Estrella as a craft beer which is also pushing the boundaries a little.


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Nov 2016)

Trying to recreate a medieval ale;


> "My big bucket of murky, lukewarm gravy sits in the corner of the kitchen, as sad and as still as a stagnant pond"


http://www.hotrumcow.co.uk/in-search-of-the-medieval-pint/

What are AB Inbev up to?


> Tim went on to muse that the reason why the brewery behemoth are after Coca Cola is not just because of the money-generating sugary liquid that knocks Irn Bru off the top spot in every country but Scotland. The darker act at play is to control the world’s water supply – which if they gain control of Coca Cola would see them own 25% of the fresh water on the planet, according to Tim.


http://thebeercast.com/2016/11/what-are-ab-inbev-up-to.html

Can You Tell if Your Local Brewer is a Takeover Target;
https://thisiswhyimdrunk.wordpress....ntral-what-can-we-learn-from-brewery-buyouts/


----------



## srw (21 Nov 2016)

GGJ said:


> There's trouble brewing, guys & gals
> 
> 
> View attachment 151948


You bet there is. I hope you've got a large umbrella - you'll need it for the shitstorm you're unleashing onto your head...


----------



## nickyboy (21 Nov 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> What are AB Inbev up to?
> 
> http://thebeercast.com/2016/11/what-are-ab-inbev-up-to.html


That's a heck of a lot of water. Cos I was bored I looked up how much liquid fresh water there is. The total in aquifers, lakes, rivers etc etc is about 10.6 million km^3, the vast majority of which is in aquifers.
http://water.usgs.gov/edu/earthwherewater.html

Would Coca Cola/Inbev really control 2.65million km^3 of water? That would be 2.650,000,000,000,000,000 litres which would make a lot of coke and stella


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Nov 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Would Coca Cola/Inbev really control 2.65million km^3 of water? That would be 2.650,000,000,000,000,000 litres which would make a lot of coke and stella


Tim Webb's the chap to ask, I guess - I'm afraid I don't know, and can only find a few infographics suggesting that 1% of the 2.5% total freshwater on the earth is available for human use.

Anyway, here's something about 89p beer;
http://zythophile.co.uk/2016/11/15/is-it-morally-wrong-to-drink-an-89p-bottle-of-good-beer/


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Nov 2016)

User said:


> And they really are
> View attachment 152005


They brew a good pint. They are a decent regional brewer. Why try to reposition as hipsters?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (21 Nov 2016)

Continuing my Scottish theme...

Tonight a bottle of Top Out smoked porter. You can really taste the smoke but, like a good malt, it doesn't over power everything else.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Nov 2016)

Wild Beer Fresh, no pics, no nuffink.


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Nov 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> They brew a good pint. They are a decent regional brewer. Why try to reposition as hipsters?


The equivalent of putting up horse brasses at one time, perhaps, to keep market position?

People who know Fullers won't be put off, and it may attract new drinkers. As others have pointed out, they brew a solid product, and I've had no complaints about the three beers of theirs I've tried (London Pride[1], Black Cab, Bengal Lancer). I wish we got a bit more of their range up here.

[1] Pride being a favourite of no.1 son in particular.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Nov 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> The equivalent of putting up horse brasses at one time, perhaps, to keep market position?
> 
> People who know Fullers won't be put off, and it may attract new drinkers. As others have pointed out, they brew a solid product, and I've had no complaints about the three beers of theirs I've tried (London Pride[1], Black Cab, Bengal Lancer). I wish we got a bit more of their range up here.
> 
> [1] Pride being a favourite of no.1 son in particular.


No complaints about their 'standard' brews and if in Lahndahn I'll go out of my way to visit a Fullers pub, but some of the specials have been meh!

They brew Gales and I've always had a weakness for HSB.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Nov 2016)

Yeah HSB is a good un, try the 1845. monkey, if you ever see it!


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Nov 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yeah HSB is a good un, try the 1845. monkey, if you ever see it!


Will do - we get a lot of Black Cab and Pride up here, not much of the rest of the range, sadly.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Nov 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yeah HSB is a good un, try the 1845. monkey, if you ever see it!


ESB is a lovely drop too.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Nov 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> ESB is a lovely drop too.



ESB used to be my fave but I the last couple of times I've had it I didn't rally care for it, almost like they'd changed the recipe or something.


----------



## theclaud (22 Nov 2016)

GGJ said:


> There's trouble brewing, guys & gals
> 
> 
> View attachment 151948


The sexist w*nkers' thread is thataway >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## martint235 (22 Nov 2016)

Try Golden Pride. Definitely one of my favourites


----------



## martint235 (22 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Premium tramp juice.


It's very nice!!


----------



## ianrauk (22 Nov 2016)

When in Hamburg....


----------



## martint235 (22 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> When in Hamburg....
> 
> View attachment 152146


What? Drink clear Bavarian beer from miles away?


----------



## ianrauk (22 Nov 2016)

martint235 said:


> What? Drink clear Bavarian beer from miles away?



Sez he who always drinks eurofizz


----------



## martint235 (22 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Sez he who always drinks eurofizz


Reformed me. Golden Pride nowadays


----------



## Aperitif (22 Nov 2016)

Unaccustomed as I am about the nuances of beer, it was enjoyable to find Camden in Smithfield this evening...at 'Comptoir Gascon'. (nice food!) Faugeres, Montbazillac and Armagnac completed the quartet of pleasure. Off to the Salon on Friday, so it was good practice. Only Leffe and Pelforth for the duration - although I keep trying for d'achouffe - if only for the glasses!


----------



## rich p (22 Nov 2016)

theclaud said:


> The sexist w*nkers' thread is thataway >>>>>>>>>>>>


I scored one out of two; can I stay?

Personally, I think London Pride is *extremely ordinary*...
...is that even possible?


----------



## Aperitif (22 Nov 2016)

rich p said:


> I scored one out of two; can I stay?
> 
> Personally, I think London Pride is *extremely ordinary*...
> ...is that even possible?


Your m'learned friend Gareth in the above pic, Rich. He asked to be remembered to you.
I said he'll never remember that far back


----------



## rich p (22 Nov 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Your m'learned friend Gareth in the above pic, Rich. He asked to be remembered to you.
> I said he'll never remember that far back


 Have un jolie temps, my ancien ami...


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Nov 2016)

Magic Rock 5th Anniversary Collabo & Hypnotist;
http://www.magicrockbrewing.com/blog/hypnotist-wayniac-ipas-500ml-cans/

Good Pub Guide Manchester - 1976;
http://pubcurmudgeon.blogspot.co.uk/2016/11/a-pub-crawl-down-memory-lane.html


----------



## User169 (23 Nov 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Magic Rock 5th Anniversary Collabo & Hypnotist;
> http://www.magicrockbrewing.com/blog/hypnotist-wayniac-ipas-500ml-cans/



I'd really like to get hold of that lupulin powder they used. Doesn't seem to be easily available at the moment though, at least for home brewers.


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Nov 2016)

DP said:


> I'd really like to get hold of that lupulin powder they used. Doesn't seem to be easily available at the moment though, at least for home brewers.


Get in on that collabo action, DP, you're a brewer!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Nov 2016)

DP said:


> I'd really like to get hold of that lupulin powder they used. Doesn't seem to be easily available at the moment though, at least for home brewers.



You must've moved from 'craft' (hawk spit) into the Molson Coors stylee status by now DP, the amount of booze you turn out.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Nov 2016)

New to me. Milk Stout in a keg. Murrikan.

Sweet, which is good in milk Stout. gassy too which is a new thing in a milk Stout but nonetheless good.

All the toasty aroma you'd want. Coffee, chocolate maybe. I love it!

2.51 mossirlamis (gasp)


----------



## Aperitif (23 Nov 2016)

Nice photos MC - sloping bartop too! Mossirlamis at John Lewis tonight were exchanging at 1 - £2.45 buy and 1 - £2.2 sell. Was that coffee chocolate stuff really six quid a pint? Check out coffee chocolate plaisir at Aldi...99p a bottle, roughly .83 Mi's a pint.


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Nov 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Nice photos MC - sloping bartop too! Mossirlamis at John Lewis tonight were exchanging at 1 - £2.45 buy and 1 - £2.2 sell. Was that coffee chocolate stuff really six quid a pint? Check out coffee chocolate plaisir at Aldi...99p a bottle, roughly .83 Mi's a pint.


Yep. Six pounds sterling.

It was nice though


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Nov 2016)

Should we be (more) worried about brewery closures?

http://boakandbailey.com/2016/11/quick-thought-do-we-need-to-worry-more/

I didn't know about Celt (a well reviewed brewer on here) stopping production


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Nov 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Should we be (more) worried about brewery closures?
> 
> http://boakandbailey.com/2016/11/quick-thought-do-we-need-to-worry-more/
> 
> I didn't know about Celt (a well reviewed brewer on here) stopping production



There's so many we might hardly notice, it's a shame though when it's good brewery's like Celt and also Otley who are referred to in that article as being for sale, they make some good beer too.


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Nov 2016)

Allelic Drift in Left Luggage Room, Monkseaton






This is really good. Major grapefruit going on. I haven't read up on it but I can't see how they did this without addition of the actual fruit. It gives High Wire Grapefruit a run for its money and it's cask and only 1.25 Mossirlamis


----------



## nickyboy (24 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Allelic Drift in Left Luggage Room, Monkseaton
> 
> View attachment 152401
> 
> ...



It looks great but I'm uncomfortable with a beer name I had to google just to find out what it meant


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Nov 2016)

nickyboy said:


> It looks great but I'm uncomfortable with a beer name I had to google just to find out what it meant





User said:


> Well, now that you have, you can explain all about it.



I have now googled but unfortunately none of the sites I found was in English


----------



## User169 (24 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I have now googled but unfortunately none of the sites I found was in English



More commonly referred to as "genetic drift".


----------



## nickyboy (24 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Well, now that you have, you can explain all about it.



Oh dear, that takes me back to school...."So Nickyboy, you think you don't need to pay attention because you already know the answer do you? Why don't you explain it to the whoooooooooooole class?"


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Nov 2016)

H OEO ER


----------



## rich p (25 Nov 2016)

In these days of pub closures, I went to a newly opened one last night. It's a converted shop, in a parade of shops and works really well. Light and airy, high stools and sharing tables with a good selection of beers and ciders. It's run by 2 couples as a hobby at the mo but seems to have the potential to do well.


----------



## theclaud (25 Nov 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Should we be (more) worried about brewery closures?
> 
> http://boakandbailey.com/2016/11/quick-thought-do-we-need-to-worry-more/
> 
> I didn't know about Celt (a well reviewed brewer on here) stopping production


Otley, although they've still been knocking out plenty of drinkable stuff, never got their beer back to where it was before wotsisname left. Celt went from interesting to outstanding, and then suddenly tits up. Waen are a nice crowd with pleasant beers and a refreshingly unhipsterish vibe, although they were never in the league of the other two. In a way I'd rather once-great breweries folded than became run-of-the-mill. I've never quite got over Otley's soapy beer phase.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Nov 2016)

I went to an emporium of beer t'other day and, as I stood in front of the rows of bottles, thought "nah, I don't need beer..." and left.

I know, the ponce thread is >>>


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> I went to an emporium of beer t'other day and, as I stood in front of the rows of bottles, thought "nah, I don't need beer..." and left.


----------



## rich p (25 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Did you try the Dark Star Crème Brûlée?


I didn't but I surely will one day.
I had the Brighton Bier Mino collab. Excellent, if you like your bitters bitter.


----------



## User169 (25 Nov 2016)

One of mine. Pale Ale Bramling X, 7% English-ish style. Very happy with the colour, but Bramling X isn't the most dynamic hop and I used a Californian yeast strain which is a bit bland. OK, but I'd use an English ale yeast next time.


----------



## rich p (25 Nov 2016)

User said:


> I had a shot glass of the crème brûlée in the Evening Star a couple of weeks ago. I would say that anyone who could manage more than a half without boaking it back up has the constitution of a horse.


Neigh, neigh a thousand times neigh...
I'll keep you posted on the puke front.


----------



## rich p (25 Nov 2016)

User said:


> You'll manage it just fine.


I'm off to Hove tip, I may even pop in on the way back.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Nov 2016)

rich p said:


> I'm off to Hove tip, I may even pop in on the way back.



Which being the past tense of "heave" is somehow appropriate on the puke front


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Nov 2016)

rich p said:


> I'm off to Hove tip, I may even pop in on the way back.


Just browsing?


----------



## rich p (25 Nov 2016)

You chaps...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Nov 2016)

rich p said:


> I'm off to Hove tip, I may even pop in on the way back.



rock 'n' roll...


----------



## User169 (25 Nov 2016)

Kjetil Jikiun, founder of Nogne O, has surfaced in Crete!

http://solobeer.gr/en/


----------



## Ed Phelan (25 Nov 2016)

A nice fruity pale ale... how sophisticated of me!


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Nov 2016)

Ed Phelan said:


> A nice fruity pale ale... how sophisticated of me!


Which one?


----------



## stephec (25 Nov 2016)

Last night at the 'spoon's Mrs Stephec said, 'surprise me,' so I returned from the bar with this.

As usual she saw the 7.1% and said, 'that's strong.'

They just as usual she tasted it and said, 'mmm, very nice.'

Like other American brewed IPAs I've had it's a bit on the malty side rather than smash you in the face citrus, definitely one to have again sometime.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Nov 2016)

DP said:


> Kjetil Jikiun, founder of Nogne O, has surfaced in Crete!
> 
> http://solobeer.gr/en/



I like a Crete of Beer...


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Nov 2016)

Black Russian Baltic Porter

Crown Posada (Newcastle's best pub)






It's like a very large double espresso. I need a brandy and a cigar to go with it.


----------



## rich p (25 Nov 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I like a Crete of Beer...


@John the Monkey 
If ever there was a gif time...


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Nov 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I like a Crete of Beer...





rich p said:


> @John the Monkey
> If ever there was a gif time...


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Nov 2016)

OMG

We're on a roll!!

This is special too:

Double Sonoma / DIPA

8.2% 

Will one schooner be enough? At only 1.42 (mossirlamis) I might risk another.


----------



## User169 (25 Nov 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Magic Rock talk haze/New England style IPA;
> http://www.magicrockbrewing.com/blog/hypnotist-haze-modern-new-england-style-ipa/



I had a bash at brewing one of these last weekend. 20% oats in the grains to get the haze up and fermenting it the Boddingtons yeast strain. Put a huge load of citra and mosaic in at the end of the boil and will dry hop with a similar large dollop of both. Had a little sluperoo today and it does look like the Magic Rock one. It smells and tastes largely of passionfruit.


----------



## User169 (25 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Does it smell of sweat and cat piss though?



I don't think so, although that can be an issue with mosaic.


----------



## User169 (25 Nov 2016)

Anyone want to go halves..

http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/verzame...d85e42edc07212de3e9203cbb39&previousPage=home


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Nov 2016)

DP said:


> Anyone want to go halves..
> 
> http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/verzame...d85e42edc07212de3e9203cbb39&previousPage=home



Yeah, once I've learnt Dutch.


----------



## User169 (25 Nov 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yeah, once I've learnt Dutch.



500 Euros for a bottle of a sour. Very rare and supposedly extremely good according to Flozza.

Edit: The seller's taking the piss to be honest. There's only one place you can buy it - a restaurant west of brussels and they charge 200EUR.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Nov 2016)

stephec said:


> Last night at the 'spoon's Mrs Stephec said, 'surprise me'


Surely an ideal opportunity to return to the table having purchased a 500 Euro bottle of sour beer...


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Nov 2016)

DP said:


> Anyone want to go halves..
> 
> http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/verzame...d85e42edc07212de3e9203cbb39&previousPage=home


Yebbut, I want the bottom half


----------



## shouldbeinbed (25 Nov 2016)

Gonna enjoy one or two of these after what can best be described as something of a week


----------



## theclaud (25 Nov 2016)

Venturing into exotic climes...


----------



## theclaud (25 Nov 2016)

Notice the mini jam jar nobbery.


----------



## Crackle (25 Nov 2016)

Mold!


----------



## theclaud (25 Nov 2016)

Crackle said:


> Mold!


I gorra tacsi over Flint Mountain, where @wanda2010 rescued us from Men with Garmins.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Nov 2016)

DP said:


> 500 Euros for a bottle of a sour. Very rare and supposedly extremely good according to Flozza.
> 
> Edit: The seller's taking the piss to be honest. There's only one place you can buy it - a restaurant west of brussels and they charge 200EUR.



I'm out.


----------



## theclaud (25 Nov 2016)

A gift from MacB! Anyone seen him???


User said:


> Rapha?


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Nov 2016)

Crackle said:


> Mold!


She's in England! (More or less)


----------



## Crackle (25 Nov 2016)

theclaud said:


> I gorra tacsi over Flint Mountain, where @wanda2010 rescued us from Men with Garmins.


Miaooow!


----------



## theclaud (25 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> She's in England! (More or less)


Crax meant to say Yr Wyddgrug...


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Nov 2016)

theclaud said:


> Venturing into exotic climes...
> View attachment 152559
> View attachment 152560
> View attachment 152561


I've enjoyed the Hafods and Heavy Industry's I've had - looks like the know their stuff.


----------



## theclaud (25 Nov 2016)

Crackle said:


> Miaooow!


Amiwrong?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Nov 2016)

Yumtus see posts passim...


----------



## rich p (25 Nov 2016)

Marble lagonda, Yakima valley, Arbor Oz Bomb. 
Just an everyday tale of middle-class suburban quaffing these days.
Pipe, slippers and a trip to the beer shop in the Hillman Hunter...


----------



## nickyboy (25 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Rapha?



Making that bottle of sour look decent value


----------



## Crackle (25 Nov 2016)

theclaud said:


> Amiwrong?


Often but perhaps not in that case.


----------



## rich p (25 Nov 2016)

Did Wanda rescue me too Claud?


----------



## theclaud (25 Nov 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> I've enjoyed the Hafods and Heavy Industry's I've had - looks like the know their stuff.


The Green Thing is pleasant and unremarkable. I could have had something stronger, but I have to leg it up a hill in a minute...


----------



## theclaud (25 Nov 2016)

rich p said:


> Did Wanda rescue me too Claud?


Yes indeedy. We'd still be lost up there..


----------



## rich p (25 Nov 2016)

theclaud said:


> Yes indeedy. We'd still be lost up there..


I Wanda-ed lonely as a Claude...


----------



## User169 (25 Nov 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm out.




Nnooooo!!


----------



## theclaud (25 Nov 2016)

rich p said:


> I Wanda-ed lonely as a Claude...


Can't believe I set that up...


----------



## stephec (25 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> Surely an ideal opportunity to return to the table having purchased a 500 Euro bottle of sour beer...


It wouldn't have been the only thing that was sour if I did.


----------



## rich p (25 Nov 2016)

theclaud said:


> Can't believe I set that up...


You're my Syd Little...


----------



## stephec (25 Nov 2016)

rich p said:


> You're my Syd Little...


Supersonic Claud?


----------



## cwrwcwrw (25 Nov 2016)

stephec said:


> Supersonic Claud?


Is the Mold pub any warmer than the Mumbles Ale House?


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Nov 2016)

rich p said:


> I Wanda-ed lonely as a Claude...


Checkmate


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Nov 2016)

Steps back in amazement.


----------



## theclaud (25 Nov 2016)

rich p said:


> You're my Syd Little...


----------



## theclaud (25 Nov 2016)

cwrwcwrw said:


> Is the Mold pub any warmer than the Mumbles Ale House?


Well they shut the farking doors...


----------



## User169 (26 Nov 2016)

Well I can't taste anything, it's so blimmin hot.


----------



## Daddy Pig (26 Nov 2016)

DP said:


> Well I can't taste anything, it's so blimmin hot.
> 
> View attachment 152612


Looks like you need some poppadoms with it...


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Nov 2016)

DP said:


> Well I can't taste anything, it's so blimmin hot.
> 
> View attachment 152612


Have you ever had a chili beer that is nice, @DP ?


----------



## subaqua (26 Nov 2016)

theclaud said:


> Well they shut the farking doors...




Molds changed since i was there last then. 

I grew up in Bwcle . Mold was a very strange place 


oh and beer I am drinking 

St austell ales. Vanilla and Bourbon porter. 7.4% 12 bottles (330ml ) £25 delivered 

kin lovely the remaining 10 have been hidden for christmas


----------



## Daddy Pig (26 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Have you ever had a chili beer that is nice, @DP ?


I had one at a couple of years ago at the St Austell beer festival. It was a mango and chilli ipa as a one off by harbour brewery from bodmin. If you see it I highly recommend it as the chilli was perfectly balanced


----------



## theclaud (26 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Have you ever had a chili beer that is nice, @DP ?


I have. Arbor Ales Crouching Chilli Hidden Mango. Or it might be the other way round. It's fab. The chilli seems quite subtle at first - it's spiciness is cumulative!


----------



## theclaud (26 Nov 2016)

subaqua said:


> Molds changed since i was there last then.
> 
> I grew up in Bwcle . Mold was a very strange place


It's still pretty weird, TBH.


----------



## User169 (26 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Have you ever had a chili beer that is nice, @DP ?



I've not had a pale ale with chilithat I've liked, but chili in strong stouts and porters can be good.


----------



## robjh (26 Nov 2016)

Had a ride out last night with a friend to sample some of this




here




which is the BlackBar Brewery at Harston near Cambridge, who have a Brewery Tap Night once a month. Word has obviously got round, for a good and cheery crowd turned up to drink beer in a hard-to-find industrial unit on a cold November night. I spotted a bike theme too, with tyres stacked up and a Surly Troll in the corner (it's a kind of bike, doh), as the brewer is a bike fan too, and even delivers like this




What's not to like?

We've noted the next Tap night on the 23 December in our diaries, but sadly that is it as he's moving to Ross on Wye in the new year. Cambridgeshire's loss will be Herefordshire's gain.


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Nov 2016)

Red Willow's "Smokeless", a porter flavoured with smoked Chipotle is pretty nice. It's a bit much in a pint, but a half in a nice pub, freezing out and sat next to an open fire is just the ticket.


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Sour and a mouth feel like space dust
> View attachment 152625


Illuminati cappage though. I bet @Marmion would be very impressed.


----------



## robjh (26 Nov 2016)

User said:


> A bit steeper for the deliveries.


And further for us to get to on the bikes. We'd definitely have to make a night of it


----------



## Hugh Manatee (26 Nov 2016)

My Scottish musings continue. If this beer is "Pure Scottish style" then how do you explain the pints of badly filtered horse pish that I had in a pub in Edinburgh a while back?

This is rather lovely with 5.1% being just right now the weather has cooled slightly.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Nov 2016)

Hugh Manatee said:


> My Scottish musings continue. If this beer is "Pure Scottish style" then how do you explain the pints of badly filtered horse pish that I had in a pub in Edinburgh a while back?
> 
> This is rather lovely with 5.1% being just right now the weather has cooled slightly.
> View attachment 152629



I love your glass cabinet, do you have a globe with the bottles in?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Nov 2016)

Didn't get around to buying any beer so I'm re-testing the vintage ale.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (26 Nov 2016)

I'm doing some p*ssed up cookery in the Keith Floyd stylie, with bottled Bass, Tim Taylor Landlord, and Sainsburys Kentish bitter in the fridge.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (26 Nov 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I love your glass cabinet, do you have a globe with the bottles in?



It is rather nice. The wife got it and it houses my whisky collection. Maybe a globe could hold the overspill! Funny you should mention globes. The kids (budding scrap monkeys) came home with a large broken (detached from frame) globe with the countries formed out of different minerals. I'm trying to repair it for them.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Nov 2016)

Hugh Manatee said:


> It is rather nice. The wife got it and it houses my whisky collection. Maybe a globe could hold the overspill! Funny you should mention globes. The kids (budding scrap monkeys) came home with a large broken (detached from frame) globe with the countries formed out of different minerals. I'm trying to repair it for them.



That sounds pretty cool, it's OT but we want pics.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Nov 2016)

Harviestoun Old Engine Oil turbo...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Nov 2016)

I am currently at a surprise birthday party, I had low expectations as to the choice of beer and had envisaged an evening of FYP. Thankfully Tempest is in their beer fridge.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Nov 2016)

The band have started, there's a full rhythm section going on. With my snake hips and dodgy knee in the room? It could get silly...


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Nov 2016)

How silly?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Nov 2016)

Kernel Export India Porter.


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Nov 2016)

Strongarm (Cameron's 4% abv)




I think that this is one Mrs M and I picked up at the local Home Bargains. It's a surprisingly sweet, malty bitter, with the dominant taste by far being a sort of toffee-ish flavour. It finishes with a decent, sweetish bitterness. Not particularly complex or rich, but if you're fed up of hop forward brews, and don't mind something straightforward, this is a nice change of pace and would be good at double the price.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> I am currently at a surprise birthday party, I had low expectations as to the choice of beer and had envisaged an evening of FYP. Thankfully Tempest is in their beer fridge.
> View attachment 152651



Fearing the worst I bet you just turned up with a couple of tins of Tennents.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Nov 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Fearing the worst I bet you just turned up with a couple of tins of Tennents.


There is nae Tennents. Carlsberg or San Miguel is the FYP option. New supplies from another part of the hotel have been called for as I have depleted one fridge already.


----------



## martint235 (27 Nov 2016)

Tesco had Abbott Reserve in yesterday. They've got quite a few less now


----------



## nickyboy (27 Nov 2016)

Northern Quarter night out...but not too crazy

Cottonopolis.....pint of Kona Big Wave. Easy drinking session golden ale. Not much complexity but pleasant enough. Pint of Beavertown Gamma Ray which was much more like it
Dusk 'til Pawn...can of Beavertown Stingy Jack spiced pumpkin ale. This was really good. Hazy orange/brown. There is some pumpkin flavour but it doesn't dominate it
Went to an unlicensed restaurant so called in at Beermoth bottle shop. V helpful chap helped me choose some stuff to complement Thai food. Kernel Mosaic IPA, a nice Belgian Saison and another one I can't remember but it was ok. Out with friends so I was told I wasn't allowed to take beer photos by Mrs N


----------



## martint235 (27 Nov 2016)

Sunday lunch


----------



## Daddy Pig (27 Nov 2016)

There are so many great beers being drunk on these pages and i myself have started to buy beer at the posh end of the scale (i dont mean shopping in waitrose!) but it would be great to make sure i have a full array of glassware to maximise the enjoyment (also good ideas for xmas). There are so many shapes of glass, so how do you know what is the best glass to use for the beer.

DP et al, any insights...?


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Nov 2016)

Beer Advocate have a guide;

https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/101/glassware/

Personally, I've just bought glasses I like the look of (or that "belong" to a beer I like). A tulip, an English pint and a flute type seems to be a good start though.


----------



## stephec (27 Nov 2016)

I use whatever I like the look of that I'm able to liberate from a hotel when I'm working away.


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Nov 2016)

There's also the fun glasses, like the Kwak one, the one that goes with Leute Bokbier, the massive Erdinger one....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Nov 2016)

The Duvel glass is all you need.


----------



## Daddy Pig (27 Nov 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Beer Advocate have a guide;
> 
> https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/101/glassware/
> 
> Personally, I've just bought glasses I like the look of (or that "belong" to a beer I like). A tulip, an English pint and a flute type seems to be a good start though.


Thanks, great article. I have most bases covered but probably need a tulip glass. 

Currently trying a gooseberry sour ipa from Norway. Not sure any glass could make it taste better, but maybe not a beer style I like!


----------



## Daddy Pig (27 Nov 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> There's also the fun glasses, like the Kwak one, the one that goes with Leute Bokbier, the massive Erdinger one....


You'd be kwakers to use that though!


----------



## Hugh Manatee (27 Nov 2016)

From Scotland to the English Midlands tonight. A glass of Banthams Best Bitter. Lighter than my usual favourites, but I do like this beer. A pint is rather nice in the summer but not unwelcome this time of year either. Also my "beer miles" tally stays low with this pint.


----------



## martint235 (27 Nov 2016)

Glass wise I tend to use a chalice glass for Trappist style beers, an Erdinger Weissbier glass for most pints although I also have a glass tankard.

And of course I have a Kwak glass around here somewhere.

Still looking for a good glass for your ordinary lager


----------



## Daddy Pig (27 Nov 2016)

martint235 said:


> Glass wise I tend to use a chalice glass for Trappist style beers, an Erdinger Weissbier glass for most pints although I also have a glass tankard.
> 
> And of course I have a Kwak glass around here somewhere.
> 
> Still looking for a good glass for your ordinary lager


I also seem to have a Kwak glass but find it a pain to use as you have to be reasonably sober to put it down. What is the point of the rounded bottom?


----------



## martint235 (27 Nov 2016)

Daddy Pig said:


> I also seem to have a Kwak glass but find it a pain to use as you have to be reasonably sober to put it down. What is the point of the rounded bottom?


I always thought you kept it in the frame using the upright as a handle. Am I meant to take the glass out to drink?


----------



## Daddy Pig (27 Nov 2016)

martint235 said:


> I always thought you kept it in the frame using the upright as a handle. Am I meant to take the glass out to drink?


I took mine out but I see what you mean... who knows!


----------



## Roxy641 (27 Nov 2016)

They don't look very happy do they. Not a good advert for not drinking. 



brommers said:


> Carry on Drinking
> 
> View attachment 145871


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Nov 2016)

The Kernel IPA, found lurking at the back if the cupboard, out of date on 10/10/2015, pours with a fairly strident cracklehead, tastes OK, probably better than when 'fresh'.


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Nov 2016)

Daddy Pig said:


> You'd be kwakers to use that though!


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Nov 2016)

Daddy Pig said:


> There are so many great beers being drunk on these pages and i myself have started to buy beer at the posh end of the scale (i dont mean shopping in waitrose!) but it would be great to make sure i have a full array of glassware to maximise the enjoyment (also good ideas for xmas). There are so many shapes of glass, so how do you know what is the best glass to use for the beer.
> 
> DP et al, any insights...?


Any glass big enough is good enough


----------



## Daddy Pig (27 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Any glass big enough is good enough


I have a couple of 1 litre steiner glasses and some straws...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Nov 2016)

The eins stein theory.


----------



## Daddy Pig (27 Nov 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The eins stein theory.


Is that like the heisenburg uncertainty principle where the same beer glass can appear in two places at the same time... also known as beer goggles...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Nov 2016)

Wildcard Brewery Ace of Spades London Porter.


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Nov 2016)

Lost Tastes in Beer (including that of pitch - a niche for @DP ? );

"...t_he prominent New York brewer who in 1891 wrote a history of American brewing, described two purposes for the pitching. The first was to ensure proper cleaning of the cask before reuse. The second was to avoid the “taste of the wood”. "_

That second reason seems ironic, given the trends for barrel aging!

http://www.beeretseq.com/pitched-lager/


----------



## User169 (28 Nov 2016)

Daddy Pig said:


> There are so many great beers being drunk on these pages and i myself have started to buy beer at the posh end of the scale (i dont mean shopping in waitrose!) but it would be great to make sure i have a full array of glassware to maximise the enjoyment (also good ideas for xmas). There are so many shapes of glass, so how do you know what is the best glass to use for the beer.
> 
> DP et al, any insights...?



A good all-rounder is the TeKu glass..

http://www.baladin.it/en/products/teku

Most of the time I use big wine glasses. Dead cheap from Ikea.


----------



## User169 (28 Nov 2016)

Check this out. Super rare bottle of Cantillon..

http://www.2dehands.be/overig/overig/alcohol/2003-cantillon-cuvée-l-archange-st-320345908.html

Current bid is 6666 EUR! Not sure if that's for a real, but there's a bid for 2000 EUR from someone I know is serious.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Nov 2016)

DP said:


> Check this out. Super rare bottle of Cantillon..
> 
> http://www.2dehands.be/overig/overig/alcohol/2003-cantillon-cuvée-l-archange-st-320345908.html
> 
> Current bid is 6666 EUR! Not sure if that's for a real, but there's a bid for 2000 EUR from someone I know is serious.


Do people buy these to drink them or as an investment or is there something simply in the pleasure of ownership?


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Nov 2016)

More pitch;
http://www.beeretseq.com/the-arc-of-the-pitch/
http://www.beeretseq.com/pitch-perfect/


----------



## User169 (28 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Do people buy these to drink them or as an investment or is there something simply in the pleasure of ownership?



Varies.

The guy I recognize that bid around the 2000 mark would likely share it or trade it for something else that he wants to drink. There's a big beer trading scene and pretty much the only things from Europe that have trade value are Belgian sours and even then really only stuff from Cantillon and 3 fonteinen. You can use them to get rare barrel aged stouts and wild beers from the US.

This bottle though is super super rare, so I don't know what you'd trade it for. It's a ghost whale...

http://allaboutbeer.com/article/ghost-whales/


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Nov 2016)

DP said:


> Varies.
> 
> The guy I recognize that bid around the 2000 mark would likely share it or trade it for something else that he wants to drink. There's a big beer trading scene and pretty much the only things from Europe that have trade value are Belgian sours and even then really only stuff from Cantillon and 3 fonteinen. You can use them to get rare barrel aged stouts and wild beers from the US.
> 
> ...


thanks

You should have seen me opening a 75cl bottle that cost fifteen quid.

I can't imagine what I'd be like opening one that was worth two grand (or maybe seven!).

I think there's some bottles of a batch of homebrew I made as a teenager still lying round at my Dad's. I wonder what they're worth?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Nov 2016)

I've got an old bottle of Sweetheart Stout that's been at the back of a cupboard since the 80s and am open to offers


----------



## User169 (28 Nov 2016)

Finally!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Nov 2016)

DP said:


> Finally!
> 
> View attachment 152842



You bas! I couldn't find any in California, where'd you get that?


----------



## User169 (28 Nov 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You bas! I couldn't find any in California, where'd you get that?



Bought a couple of bottles from Trillium from a guy and he also had a bottle of Pliny. Not sure how he got it. It was bottled June, so not super fresh, but still nice to try.


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> You should have seen me opening a 75cl bottle that cost fifteen quid.


I felt indulgent with my £5 Cloudwater v7 

I feel like I'm a drinker, not a collector, so can't see me going much higher than that, especially as what's around at £5 and below can be so good.

But I'd not judge anyone who sees things differently - so long as it harm no one, &c


----------



## User169 (28 Nov 2016)

Glad I tried it. Not the freshest, but still a nice C hop punch. Well balanced with good biscuity malt.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Nov 2016)

DP said:


> Varies.
> 
> The guy I recognize that bid around the 2000 mark would likely share it or trade it for something else that he wants to drink. There's a big beer trading scene and pretty much the only things from Europe that have trade value are Belgian sours and even then really only stuff from Cantillon and 3 fonteinen. You can use them to get rare barrel aged stouts and wild beers from the US.
> 
> ...



I like the bottle pouring box, might try that with a tin of Stella.


----------



## stephec (28 Nov 2016)

I've had a Bishop's Finger tonight, no photos though.


----------



## Daddy Pig (28 Nov 2016)

I had a friend who had one of those when under age... he's still receiving councelling...


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Nov 2016)

US focussed, but an article about beer trading that piqued my interest following recent discussions here;
http://allaboutbeer.com/article/secrets-of-beer-trading/

A Top 10 of Beer Blogs (they don't show their working though, as far as I know);
http://www.vuelio.com/uk/social-media-index/beer-blogs-uk-top-10/


----------



## User169 (29 Nov 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> US focussed, but an article about beer trading that piqued my interest following recent discussions here;
> http://allaboutbeer.com/article/secrets-of-beer-trading/



Nice article. There's lots that can go wrong. A friend recently sent a box of Belgian sours to Germany. The recipient wasn't at home, so the postie left the box on the doorstep and it promptly got stolen.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Nov 2016)

DP said:


> Nice article. There's lots that can go wrong. A friend recently sent a box of Belgian sours to Germany. The recipient wasn't at home, so the postie left the box on the doorstep and it promptly got stolen.


That old chestnut!


----------



## User169 (29 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> That old chestnut!


 
That's a bit the problem - it's not the most credible excuse. Fortunately, the postal company admitted what they'd done.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Nov 2016)

DP said:


> Nice article. There's lots that can go wrong. A friend recently sent a box of Belgian sours to Germany. The recipient wasn't at home, so the postie left the box on the doorstep and it promptly got stolen.


This evening. Home alone. I'm in the shower after a run. Frantic loud banging on the front door. Found bathrobe. Descended. Opened door. No one. Saw local beer merchants van disappearing down the street. Looked down. Case of beers the bar steward had dumped on the doorstep. Of a house. On a main road. On the main walking route from the station.

Nobber.


----------



## User169 (29 Nov 2016)

Trillium outta Massachusetts. A big buzz about these peeps at the moment - one of the pioneers of the NE IPA style.

This is a dry hopped IPA. Mossy would have a coronary as it looks like milk.

The bottle is 6 months old, so not ideally fresh, but still new enough to get an idea of what they're up to. Very fruity, loads of hop flavour, but not hugely bitter. Lovely stuff.


----------



## rich p (29 Nov 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> This evening. Home alone. I'm in the shower after a run. Frantic loud banging on the front door. Found bathrobe. Descended. Opened door. No one. Saw local beer merchants van disappearing down the street. Looked down. Case of beers the bar steward had dumped on the doorstep. Of a house. On a main road. On the main walking route from the station.
> 
> Nobber.


True, only a nobber would live on a main road en route to the station...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Nov 2016)

rich p said:


> True, only a nobber would live on a main road en route to the station...


Town centre living within walking distance (less than 100m) of excellent public transport, sports centre, gym, and 500m from town centre shops, work, et cetera.

It's the future.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Is this Southern Rail excellent public transport?


Selfish I know but it works when I need it to. Which is not that often and generally only at weekends.

And I'm on the side of the union rather than the government stooge management.

And it has buses. And taxis.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Nov 2016)

And 40m from a FNRttC route.....


----------



## rich p (29 Nov 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Town centre living within walking distance (less than 100m) of excellent public transport, sports centre, gym, and 500m from town centre shops, work, et cetera.
> 
> It's the future.





User said:


> Is this Southern Rail excellent public transport?



Whoa boys, it was a fecking joke. 
This is the beer thread.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Nov 2016)

The southern nobber thread is >>>>

And ^^^

<<<And

Take your pick...


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Nov 2016)

DP said:


> Trillium outta Massachusetts. A big buzz about these peeps at the moment - one of the pioneers of the NE IPA style.
> 
> This is a dry hopped IPA. Mossy would have a coronary as it looks like milk.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daddy Pig (29 Nov 2016)

DP said:


> Trillium outta Massachusetts. A big buzz about these peeps at the moment - one of the pioneers of the NE IPA style.
> 
> This is a dry hopped IPA. Mossy would have a coronary as it looks like milk.
> 
> ...


Looks like Worthingtons cream flow...


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Nov 2016)

Daddy Pig said:


> Looks like Worthingtons cream flow...


Now, now

Steady on


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Nov 2016)

Some more beer history - this time on the origins of the name "Porter";
http://www.beeretseq.com/spitalfields-weavers-originated-the-terms-three-threads-and-porter/
http://www.beeretseq.com/more-on-th...ng-gave-porter-and-three-threads-their-names/
http://www.beeretseq.com/my-presentation-on-porter-and-stout-at-castros-lounge-in-toronto/
http://www.beeretseq.com/textiles-threads-london-beer/

EDIT: And also this, a free to read journal of brewing history;
http://www.breweryhistory.com/journal/


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Nov 2016)

Vicariously enjoy a beer advent calendar;
https://ouhouse.wordpress.com/2016/11/30/coldwells-advent-calendar-or-a-visitation-from-beer-hawk/


----------



## User169 (30 Nov 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Vicariously enjoy a beer advent calendar;
> https://ouhouse.wordpress.com/2016/11/30/coldwells-advent-calendar-or-a-visitation-from-beer-hawk/



It's that time of the year.


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Nov 2016)

DP said:


> It's that time of the year.
> 
> View attachment 153018


Is there nice beer behind the other ones...?


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Nov 2016)

My mate has the best wife ever

She got him a pork-scratchings Advent calendar.


----------



## srw (30 Nov 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Is there nice beer behind the other ones...?


Some blue cans for Christmas Day...
https://www.thedrinkshop.com/item/1266/tennents-super

"A strong pale lager brewed in Luton."


----------



## Daddy Pig (30 Nov 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Is there nice beer behind the other ones...?


We need a dislike button for the likes of Tennants... admin?


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Nov 2016)

Daddy Pig said:


> We need a dislike button for the likes of Tennants... admin?


An "each to their own, I suppose" button would be my preference. Aside from that chilli beer I tried last year.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Nov 2016)

Best is as beer does, said Forrest Gump

Or saink


----------



## Daddy Pig (30 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Best is as beer does, said Forrest Gump
> 
> Or saink


I prefer the father ted quote....
Drink! Drink! Arse and Fick!


----------



## Doseone (1 Dec 2016)

Cracking pale ale but £5:90 a pint!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Dec 2016)

Doseone said:


> Cracking pale ale but £5:90 a pint!!
> View attachment 153059



Don't tell mossy, he'll have a fit.

What's the story with the Island Records IPA I wonder, I'd have had to try that one, probs got melted records in it or summick.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Don't tell mossy, he'll have a fit.
> 
> What's the story with the Island Records IPA I wonder, I'd have had to try that one, probs got melted records in it or summick.



And while we're at it, and at the risk of sounding like a CAMRA beardy-weirdy, what the fark is an "Urban Wheat Ale"?

Are they growing crops in little disused pieces of land in Chicago and making beer from then? Idontthinkso

£5.90 is too much for Sierra Nevada btw


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Dec 2016)

nickyboy said:


> And while we're at it, and at the risk of sounding like a CAMRA beardy-weirdy, what the fark is an "Urban Wheat Ale"?
> 
> Are they growing crops in little disused pieces of land in Chicago and making beer from then? Idontthinkso
> 
> £5.90 is too much for Sierra Nevada btw


Is it made from stale bread?


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Is it made from stale bread?


You're thinking of Kvass[1] 

[1] Which may or may not be the next big thing, according to the linked article.


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Dec 2016)

Belgian Beer joins UNESCO's cultural heritage list;
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...gian-beer-added-unesco-cultural-heritage-list

A small brewer talks about their brewery closure;
http://boakandbailey.com/2016/11/turning-out-the-lights-when-breweries-close/

CAMRGB reviews forum favourite "Old Engine Oil" from the cross mouse brigade;
http://www.camrgb.org/2016/12/harviestoun-brewery-old-engine-oil-engineers-reserve-9/


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Dec 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Belgian Beer joins UNESCO's cultural heritage list;
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...gian-beer-added-unesco-cultural-heritage-list
> 
> A small brewer talks about their brewery closure;
> ...



You're a one-monkey news feed!


----------



## rich p (1 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Don't tell mossy, he'll have a fit.
> 
> What's the story with the Island Records IPA I wonder, I'd have had to try that one, probs got melted records in it or summick.


The father of one of my lad's butchers owns Two Tribes Brewery. They brew it for the guy who started the IPA. I rate it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> The father of one of my lad's butchers owns Two Tribes Brewery. They brew it for the guy who started the IPA. I rate it.



Cool, what do you mean 'started the IPA'?


----------



## rich p (1 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Cool, what do you mean 'started the IPA'?


Brewed it small scale and got a call to make more than he could handle when it got good reviews at a tasting, AFAIK.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> Brewed it small scale and got a call to make more than he could handle when it got good reviews at a tasting, AFAIK.



Got it!


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Dec 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Are they growing crops in little disused pieces of land in Chicago and making beer from then? Idontthinkso


"Inspired by the city of Chicago and densely populated with flavor"


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Dec 2016)

User said:


> It makes you fart a lot?


----------



## Chromatic (1 Dec 2016)

nickyboy said:


> And while we're at it, and at the risk of sounding like a CAMRA beardy-weirdy, what the fark is an *"Urban Wheat Ale"*?
> 
> Are they growing crops in little disused pieces of land in Chicago and making beer from then? Idontthinkso
> 
> £5.90 is too much for Sierra Nevada btw



The whole beer brewing thing is getting much more pretentious and nobberish than the wine world will ever be.


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Dec 2016)

User said:


> That is Bruges, not The Windy City.


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Dec 2016)

Chromatic said:


> The whole beer brewing thing is getting much more pretentious and nobberish than the wine world will ever be.





> CIGAR BOX
> Cigar box flavors are hinting toward sweetness and cedar-wood with an abundance of smoke. This is a super positive and desirable characteristic that wine writers love to use when they find a wine they wish they could just slowly sip on a leather chair.
> (http://winefolly.com/tutorial/40-wine-descriptions/)


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Dec 2016)

And a whoosh of hollyhocks.


----------



## Chromatic (1 Dec 2016)

It's a fair cop, guv!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Dec 2016)

Ahem, wine nobbery stylee already on thread...



threebikesmcginty said:


> Never too early to celebrate winterval. This is an Adnams jobbie, double roasted crystal malts and first gold hops, it's nice with s slight cigar box taste if you know what I mean.
> 
> View attachment 105744


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Dec 2016)

Twice, what a tosser.



threebikesmcginty said:


> The Theatre bar, three Bill Shakey beers from Stratford, I had the Macbeth brown ale which was really good, had a hint of cigar box.
> 
> View attachment 148280


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Twice, what a tosser.


Cuh, that guy eh?


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Dec 2016)

Thought I'd get a couple in before going to the pub.... Thursdays the new Friday!


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Dec 2016)

This is what beer looks like...




Not a bit like milk

Saltire Amarillo Gold


----------



## stephec (1 Dec 2016)

Daddy Pig said:


> Thought I'd get a couple in before going to the pub.... Thursdays the new Friday!
> View attachment 153117


Mr President is top class, I could happily sup that all night until I was completely bladdered.


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Dec 2016)

stephec said:


> Mr President is top class, I could happily sup that all night until I was completely bladdered.


Brewdog are not brewing this in 2017 so better get some in quick. £2.19 a bottle in Tesco so a bargain...


----------



## stephec (1 Dec 2016)

Daddy Pig said:


> Brewdog are not brewing this in 2017 so better get some in quick. £2.19 a bottle in Tesco so a bargain...


I know, it's scandalously good value.

The only trouble with having a stash in the house is that you don't have it for long.


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Dec 2016)

stephec said:


> I know, it's scandalously good value.
> 
> The only trouble with having a stash in the house is that you don't have it for long.


I got three in to join the other 50 beers in my beer cupboard so may have one left for xmas if lucky...


----------



## Doseone (2 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Don't tell mossy, he'll have a fit.
> 
> What's the story with the Island Records IPA I wonder, I'd have had to try that one, probs got melted records in it or summick.


Dunno wish I'd tried it but stuck on the Sierra Nevada all night cos it was too nice.



nickyboy said:


> £5.90 is too much for Sierra Nevada btw


Damn right it is it's an outrageous price. Unfortunately it was a case of supply and demand plus we were in some pub in Soho so it was always going to be pricey.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Dec 2016)

User3094 said:


> View attachment 153156
> 
> Vain attempt at out DP'ing @DP



You'd need a 1 in front of the 7% for starters.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Dec 2016)

Duvel, yumtus factor 10.


----------



## User169 (2 Dec 2016)

User3094 said:


> View attachment 153156
> 
> Vain attempt at out DP'ing @DP



Are you in Belgium, Smeggers?


----------



## rich p (2 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Duvel, yumtus factor 10.
> 
> View attachment 153203


I had 6 ofthe triple hop from Majestic this week. Yumyumyumtus.
Tonight I've had a lovely as ever Marble Lagonda followed by a Bad Co. Elf juice. The latter is a spiced beer which I bought in ignorance. Bleeding horrible unless you like liquid Christmas cake.





Plus a piccie of me and Frankie out today for no obvious reason...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> I had 6 ofthe triple hop from Majestic this week. Yumyumyumtus.
> Tonight I've had a lovely as ever Marble Lagonda followed by a Bad Co. Elf juice. The latter is a spiced beer which I bought in ignorance. Bleeding horrible unless you like liquid Christmas cake.
> 
> View attachment 153204
> ...



Ooo look it's mad grampy rich!

Is ignorance an off licence?

There's a majestic not too far from me, I'm gonna check em out for trip-hop.


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Dec 2016)

Amber Bitter (Banks' 3.8% abv)




Time for a reassessment of this one, after a "meh" verdict last time. I think my supposition that I got a dodgy bottle holds some water - or the brew has changed. This bottle held a jolly decent bitter, with a little bread, some caramel, and a prickly bitter hop finish that has a little hint of citrus to it. I don't like the new label as much, but the price is still keen (89p at the local Aldi) and the taste is that of a slightly old fashioned (in a good way), well kept bitter. It even has a cap that a Scottish eccentric would approve of.

Mrs M says: "Urgh, I have the flu."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Dec 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Amber Bitter (Banks' 3.8% abv)
> View attachment 153207
> 
> Time for a reassessment of this one, after a "meh" verdict last time. I think my supposition that I got a dodgy bottle holds some water - or the brew has changed. This bottle held a jolly decent bitter, with a little bread, some caramel, and a prickly bitter hop finish that has a little hint of citrus to it. I don't like the new label as much, but the price is still keen (89p at the local Aldi) and the taste is that of a slightly old fashioned (in a good way), well kept bitter. It even has a cap that a Scottish eccentric would approve of.
> ...



Arrr Bonks's (west Mids accent). No hint of cigar box jtm?


----------



## Daddy Pig (2 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> I had 6 ofthe triple hop from Majestic this week. Yumyumyumtus.
> Tonight I've had a lovely as ever Marble Lagonda followed by a Bad Co. Elf juice. The latter is a spiced beer which I bought in ignorance. Bleeding horrible unless you like liquid Christmas cake.
> 
> View attachment 153204
> ...



Add a bit of double cream from a latte frother and brandy butter...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Dec 2016)

Hooky Flagship


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Arrr Bonks's (west Mids accent). No hint of cigar box jtm?


I'm afraid not - just the barest suggestion - a mere rumour, one might say, of the shelf in the pantry where one might store one's Toffos.


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hooky Flagship
> 
> View attachment 153209


What fresh hell is this?!?!?!?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Dec 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> What fresh hell is this?!?!?!?


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 153216


----------



## rich p (2 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hooky Flagship
> 
> View attachment 153209


Enough already....


----------



## rich p (3 Dec 2016)

I want to order a mixed case of Belgian/craft beers for Christmas. Any recommendations of who to use?


----------



## Daddy Pig (3 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> I want to order a mixed case of Belgian/craft beers for Christmas. Any recommendations of who to use?


Exactly what's on my xmas list! 
I reckon that local specialists are good, I found one in Exeter in the last couple of months and have treated myself. I'm going to try and promote these over online such as beerhawk just because they are local!


----------



## User169 (3 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> I want to order a mixed case of Belgian/craft beers for Christmas. Any recommendations of who to use?



Beermerchants.com have some Belgian boxes.


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Dec 2016)

Daddy Pig said:


> Exactly what's on my xmas list!
> I reckon that local specialists are good, I found one in Exeter in the last couple of months and have treated myself. I'm going to try and promote these over online such as beerhawk just because they are local!


I like to shop locally if I can too-I've got the Ambleside Wine Shop and Chapel Stile Village Stores which both carry a pretty decent selection of beers.


----------



## Daddy Pig (3 Dec 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> I like to shop locally if I can too-I've got the Ambleside Wine Shop and Chapel Stile Village Stores which both carry a pretty decent selection of beers.


Nice part of the world.. haven't been up that way for a couple of years.. last time it took an 8 hour drive of which 7 were with a crying baby . There are some great micro pubs around there as well from what I can remember.


----------



## rich p (3 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> Beermerchants.com have some Belgian boxes.


I had looked there but it makes sense, I think, to buy a selection of my choice from them really.
I'll probably take a punt on some new ones and there'll inevitably be a few turkeys...


----------



## Daddy Pig (3 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> I had looked there but it makes sense, I think, to buy a selection of my choice from them really.
> I'll probably take a punt on some new ones and there'll inevitably be a few turkeys...


----------



## User169 (3 Dec 2016)

A gentle intro to the weekend - Nogne's Holiday Ale. Brewed with white sage, carraway and juniper berries. Pleasant enough, although at only 8.5% it feels a bit underpowered for a Christmas beer.


----------



## rich p (3 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> A gentle intro to the weekend - Nogne's Holiday Ale. Brewed with white sage, carraway and juniper berries. Pleasant enough, although at only 8.5% it feels a bit underpowered for a Christmas beer.
> 
> View attachment 153275



Don't tell your mate, DP, but I've just found a Vedett that is even more ordinary than the other one...

https://www.beermerchants.com/vedett-extra-ordinary-ipa/


----------



## srw (3 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> A gentle intro to the weekend - Nogne's Holiday Ale. Brewed with white sage, carraway and juniper berries. Pleasant enough, although at only 8.5% it feels a bit underpowered for a Christmas beer.
> 
> View attachment 153275


Not an Epiphany then?


----------



## User169 (3 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> Don't tell your mate, DP, but I've just found a Vedett that is even more ordinary than the other one...
> 
> https://www.beermerchants.com/vedett-extra-ordinary-ipa/



Not sure they thought that one through!

On the off chance you haven't had them before, beermerchants have some brews from Rulles, de la Senne and Troubadour. Nothing spectacular - just decent brews and all worth a try.


----------



## theclaud (3 Dec 2016)

Late lunch.


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Dec 2016)

Nom

I do like an oyster


----------



## srw (3 Dec 2016)

theclaud said:


> Late lunch.
> 
> View attachment 153284
> View attachment 153285


Fat-free lunch, too.


----------



## theclaud (3 Dec 2016)

srw said:


> Fat-free lunch, too.


I see you are noting Xmas menu ideas. There might have been salted almonds involved a few minutes earlier...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Dec 2016)

Duvel with aubs parm underway...


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Any advance on left to right?
> View attachment 153289


Other than to say that that's an excellent selection, I don't think I can comment usefully.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Any advance on left to right?
> View attachment 153289



Flush the first one down the khazi, after that, left to right.


----------



## i hate hills (3 Dec 2016)

After an afternoon fighting my way round Tescos with a trolley load of festive booze , i am now happy to sample the delights of The Orkney Brewerys Dark Island ale . Lovely stuff. Taking one for the team i think its called.


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Dec 2016)

Spill the Beans Coffee Porter (4.4% abv, Brains, on behalf of "The Great British Brewing Company")




Another from Aldi - 99p per 330ml bottle. Quite a nice, fruity aroma, and then smoke and coffee, with a fair bit of vanilla-ish creamy flavour following, along with a hint of fruitiness. A bit over carbonated too, I'd say - not in an overflowing the glass sort of a way, but in a prickly sort of way that makes the mouthfeel a bit odd. The "harder edges" of the taste are smoothed out by that fudgey vanilla taste a bit more than I like, personally, and West Indies Porter would still be my dark beer pick, I think. This isn't half bad, although that creaminess would be a bit much for more than 330ml.

Mrs M says: "I am too ill for beer, even for stouts, which is the healthiest of the beers."


----------



## rich p (3 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Flush the first one down the khazi, after that, left to right.


The salty kiss is a belter, you midland pillock...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> The salty kiss is a belter, you midland pillock...



You'll get a Glasgow kiss if you carry on, gramps.


----------



## Spartak (4 Dec 2016)

Nice 'craft' lager available at Christmas party last night ....


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Dec 2016)

Dan is the son of the owner of Knott Bar and he's started brewing in Piccadilly and as the bar tender said, you're not a real brewer if you're not brewing in Piccadilly.









It's really rather good. Classic IPA.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Who from? You?



I'd be more than delighted to drop the nut on rich but if you're nearer and want to oblige please be my guest.


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Dec 2016)

Cloudwater DIPA v10 (left) v9 (right)...(their pic, btw, v10 isn't out yet)


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Dec 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Cloudwater DIPA v10 (left) v9 (right)...


Well? V10? How is it?


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Well? V10? How is it?


Oh, the clue is in the post

V10 not out yet


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Dec 2016)

Sorry, me again

I reckon v10 is on the right


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Dec 2016)

v10 _should_ have been released yesterday, according to their blog


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Dec 2016)

Arbor Boomtown Brown Rye, it was about £400 up the local rip off shop. Bit cloudy as I couldn't be arsed to wait. Nice beer though as usual from this brewery.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Dec 2016)

Middle class by the stove shot.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (4 Dec 2016)

Getting things underway with a Crafty Old Hen. Not had one before and for a mass produced it is rather good!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Dec 2016)

This one tastes stronger than the last batch I rec, it's got more of an alcohol kick, there's a lot going on taste-wise but it is slightly masked. still good though.


----------



## stephec (4 Dec 2016)

It was my birthday last week, here's some of my presents.


----------



## theclaud (4 Dec 2016)

Nice, although not as exciting as the label led me to hope. The aromatics are contending with an undertow of Supermalt. Acquired from a lovely deli in Aberystwyth called Ultracomida.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Dec 2016)

theclaud said:


> Ultracomida.


I had that once, cleared up after a course of antibiotics and a few visits to the clap clinic.


----------



## theclaud (4 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> I had that once, cleared up after a course of antibiotics and a few visits to the clap clinic.


I'll let you know how I get on...


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Dec 2016)

The secret of Saint Bernardus;


> “We put one label in every thousand where the face is winking,” Passarella says, pointing to the bundled papers. “When I tell that to people, they always check their bottle and become obsessed with finding a winking face.”


http://goodbeerhunting.com/blog/2016/11/7/once-a-trappist-st-bernardus-brewery-in-watou-belgium

Craft Beer London scents change in the air;


> “I think the serious money is about to arrive,” one London brewer told me recently. It already has. Camden Town, which is owned by AB InBev, will open its huge new brewery in Enfield in April; Meantime, which is owned by Asahi, has recently launched an aggressive advertising campaign across the city; Stone, one of California’s biggest craft-brewers, now has an impressively large base in Europe, in Berlin; and low supermarket prices on American craft beer, from Brooklyn to Oskar Blues, must keep plenty of British brewers awake at night*.*


http://craftbeerlondon.com/news/london-s-next-beer-revolution-has-begun


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Dec 2016)

Good old Majestic!


----------



## srw (5 Dec 2016)

If it's stocked in Majestic and every bar in Belgium and France can it really be called a "limited brew"?


----------



## Aperitif (5 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Good old Majestic!
> 
> View attachment 153539


Put punctuation in that sentence, threefullstopsmcginty, and that's you to a T ! (OK, I know...not so much of the 'Majestic'...)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Dec 2016)

srw said:


> If it's stocked in Majestic and every bar in Belgium and France can it really be called a "limited brew"?



Well it's limited insofar as they'll be making a different one next year and anyway I don't care, I got some!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Dec 2016)

You don't have to buy it you miserable old gits.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You don't have to buy it you miserable old gits.


----------



## Spartak (6 Dec 2016)

In a Brussels backstreet bar ! ......


----------



## User169 (6 Dec 2016)

Spartak said:


> In a Brussels backstreet bar ! ......
> 
> View attachment 153615



Bottom right: de ranke xx and guldenburg.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Dec 2016)

Spartak said:


> In a Brussels backstreet bar ! ......
> 
> View attachment 153615



Oooo yumtus, I'd be checking for De Sstruise Pannepot, it's fablas.


----------



## Spartak (6 Dec 2016)

There's more !!! ....


----------



## User169 (6 Dec 2016)

Spartak said:


> There's more !!! ....
> 
> View attachment 153616



Now you're talking!

Second row down: the Cantillon and the 3f.


----------



## Spartak (6 Dec 2016)

Back at the hotel now .....

Chimay Brune


----------



## Spartak (6 Dec 2016)

Next .......


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Dec 2016)

Westie dubb shlurp...


----------



## rich p (7 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> I and a few visits to the clap clinic.


----------



## Spartak (7 Dec 2016)

...... need something lighter today !


----------



## User169 (7 Dec 2016)

Sur Galaxy from To Ol. A sour black IPA! Nice up front - good balance between sour and some fruity citrus, but quite a harsh ashy finish.


----------



## rich p (7 Dec 2016)

Downland Red old ale from my new favourite watering hole.
Tasty, malty and seasonal. Could have had more but a litre of Burning Sky Arise was calling my name...
..."Dicky, Dicky, I'm in the fridge you senile old git..."


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> Sur Galaxy from To Ol. A sour black IPA! Nice up front - good balance between sour and some fruity citrus, but quite a harsh ashy finish.
> View attachment 153702


I really, really don't like the sound of that


----------



## User169 (7 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I really, really don't like the sound of that



Didn't think it would be your thing Mossy!

TBH, I didn't realize it wax a black IPA until the cap had been popped and then it was a bit late.


----------



## User169 (7 Dec 2016)

Sur Centennial. This time a pale ale. Hazy from the oats. A bit perfumey. Again decent upfront balance,but the fruit fades fast and you end up with quite a dry bitterness.


----------



## Spartak (7 Dec 2016)

...... & finally on my short trip to Brussels ;-)


----------



## rich p (8 Dec 2016)

I went through the rather long-winded process of ordering 30 assorted bottles from Beermerchants and pressed the pay button but it just buffered and wouldn't refresh. When I went back to the site it showed my effing basket was empty so I did it all again with some different selections due to my failing memory. I also checked my emails to make sure it hadn't escaped through the ether.
The second time the paying worked fine but as you probably guessed it took the wonga for both orders.
Hey ho, it could be worse and 180 quids worth of Belgian beer can't be too bad.


----------



## John the Monkey (8 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> Hey ho, it could be worse and 180 quids worth of Belgian beer can't be too bad.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> I went through the rather long-winded process of ordering 30 assorted bottles from Beermerchants and pressed the pay button but it just buffered and wouldn't refresh. When I went back to the site it showed my effing basket was empty so I did it all again with some different selections due to my failing memory. I also checked my emails to make sure it hadn't escaped through the ether.
> The second time the paying worked fine but as you probably guessed it took the wonga for both orders.
> Hey ho, it could be worse and 180 quids worth of Belgian beer can't be too bad.



Just an accident you ordered twice as much as you thought...yeah right!


----------



## martint235 (8 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Just an accident you ordered twice as much as you thought...yeah right!


Give him plausible deniability with the missus


----------



## Aperitif (8 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> I went through the rather long-winded process of ordering 30 assorted bottles from Beermerchants and pressed the pay button but it just buffered and wouldn't refresh. When I went back to the site it showed my effing basket was empty so I did it all again with some different selections due to my failing memory. I also checked my emails to make sure it hadn't escaped through the ether.
> The second time the paying worked fine but as you probably guessed it took the wonga for both orders.
> Hey ho, it could be worse and 180 quids worth of Belgian beer can't be too bad.


Don't worry, Rich. You ordered Dubbel I expect.


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Dec 2016)

Sage and lemon saison by Redchurch brewery


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Sage and lemon saison by Redchurch brewery
> 
> View attachment 153781



Sage and lemon! ponce.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Sage and lemon! ponce.



Happy to have it in my turkey stuffing but neither sage nor lemon are going anywhere near a beer I'm going to drink
#soundslikeradlertome


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Just been to a retirement do. The beer was tins of Green King IPA, so I wouldn't trouble you with a photo.



Happy retirement!


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Sage and lemon! ponce.


It was sort of lemony

Sort of

And fizzy

And four quid for two thirds of a pint


----------



## John the Monkey (8 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> And four quid for two thirds of a pint


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Dec 2016)

Boak and Bailey round up British German Wheat Beers;
http://boakandbailey.com/2016/12/mini-taste-off-british-takes-german-wheat-beer/


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Dec 2016)

This post is semi beer related, I'm in the opticians and I can pick up the free WiFi from the 'spoons up the road.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> This post is semi beer related, I'm in the opticians and I can pick up the free WiFi from the 'spoons up the road.


You'll be buying a pair of half pint glasses then.


----------



## stephec (9 Dec 2016)

The local 'spoon's has just changed it's guest ales.

The pale ale is nice enough, but not outstanding, whilst the Black Cat is certainly worth another go.

Just out of shot is Adnam's Broadside as well.


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Dec 2016)

stephec said:


> The local 'spoon's has just changed it's guest ales.
> 
> The pale ale is nice enough, but not outstanding, whilst the Black Cat is certainly worth another go.
> 
> ...


That implies that they don't change very often? My local's a Spoons and there is something changed almost everyday. 

There is a contingent of regulars who try to persuade the manager to have their own favourites available permanently but I am 100% in the "keep them changing" camp. They don't see that their favourites were all new to them once. They favour anything light in colour and reckon they "don't like anything with malt in it". If a Kelham Island or Ossett firkin of anything pale and hoppy comes on it'll last about eight hours.They can get quite cross and shouty if they find there's more than one mild, porter or stout. Oh well.

The manager is compelled by HQ to have Abbott Ale and Ruddles all the time, I think, and is supposed to have Doombar on permanently too but got special dispensation from the area management to make room for that line to be freed up.


----------



## stephec (9 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> That implies that they don't change very often? My local's a Spoons and there is something changed almost everyday.
> 
> There is a contingent of regulars who try to persuade the manager to have their own favourites available permanently but I am 100% in the "keep them changing" camp. They don't see that their favourites were all new to them once. They favour anything light in colour and reckon they "don't like anything with malt in it". If a Kelham Island or Ossett firkin of anything pale and hoppy comes on it'll last about eight hours.They can get quite cross and shouty if they find there's more than one mild, porter or stout. Oh well.
> 
> The manager is compelled by HQ to have Abbott Ale and Ruddles all the time, I think, and is supposed to have Doombar on permanently too but got special dispensation from the area management to make room for that line to be freed up.


I'm only in there once a week and it can sometimes seem as if it's a fortnight before some guest beers disappear.

They don't seem to be super popular as I never see anyone else ordering them, apart from last night when the guy next to me had a Black Cat after seeing me ordering one.

The trouble with that is you often get a pint that's been sat in the pipes for a while.


----------



## User169 (9 Dec 2016)

My "kickstarter" beer is ready..


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> My "kickstarter" beer is ready..
> 
> View attachment 153845


Will you drink it?


----------



## User169 (9 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Will you drink it?



Not right now. It's the sort of beer that can take some maturing.


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> Not right now. It's the sort of beer that can take some maturing.


Nice - how old is it now (I see it's wood-barrel matured)?


----------



## User169 (9 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Nice - how old is it now (I see it's wood-barrel matured)?



Not sure - I need to read the piece of paper. It's mainly mature beer (I guess two to three years old) mixed with some younger beer (one year old). The younger beer will still have some sugar, so will referment in the bottle to produce some carbonation. 

It says drink by 2036 on the bottle.


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> Not sure - I need to read the piece of paper. It's mainly mature beer (I guess two to three years old) mixed with some younger beer (one year old). The younger beer will still have some sugar, so will referment in the bottle to produce some carbonation.
> 
> It says drink by 2036 on the bottle.


Just after twenty five to nine?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Dec 2016)

Brewery stop...






One Hooky, Old Hooky, Flagship, Twelve Days, two Red Rye and a partridge in a pear tree...


----------



## Hyslop (9 Dec 2016)

I'm sitting in the Weather spoons in Penrith(Dog Beck) drinking Doom Bar,l largely because there's nothing else I fancy,and they've just taken delivery of Spun Gold from Carlisle Brewing,which I love Typical!So,thos being Friday,its back to the Kings Head in Carlisle for a proper pint!


----------



## Hyslop (9 Dec 2016)

Oh and by the way,I realise Wetherspoons is not as it should be..,...it's definitely not caused by drink,my error!


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Dec 2016)

I'm not entirely sure what #murkshaming means but it's all over Twitter.

Anyway, whilst trying to find out I came across this: http://theplasterersarms.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/murkshaming.html

It goes somewhere near explaining if anyone's interested


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I'm not entirely sure what #murkshaming means but it's all over Twitter.
> 
> Anyway, whilst trying to find out I came across this: http://theplasterersarms.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/murkshaming.html
> 
> It goes somewhere near explaining if anyone's interested


Thankfully, I'm not.


----------



## User169 (9 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I'm not entirely sure what #murkshaming means but it's all over Twitter.
> 
> Anyway, whilst trying to find out I came across this: http://theplasterersarms.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/murkshaming.html
> 
> It goes somewhere near explaining if anyone's interested



No murkshaming chez DP. One of mine....






Personally though I don't like to drink crystal clear beer. I always think the brewery must have done something to pull out all the tasty bits.


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> Thankfully, I'm not.


That's OK

I wasn't talking to you


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> No murkshaming chez DP. One of mine....
> 
> View attachment 153871
> 
> ...


I see that point but there are a lot of micro pubs using the existence of modern unclear beer, unclear for all the right reasons, as an excuse to serve up beer that when I was in the trade would have gone straight back to Bass.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> That's OK
> 
> I wasn't talking to you


Mossplaining?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Dec 2016)

Not had this one before, not bad at all; I would even stretch to a "very nice" if pushed*






*please note the @rich p influence with the focus


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> Not had this one before, not bad at all; I would even stretch to a "very nice" if pushed*
> View attachment 153878
> 
> 
> *please note the @rich p influence


Best stock up and take some to the mulled wine and mince pie party


----------



## stephec (9 Dec 2016)

An M+S Foodhall has opened a five minute walk from me so I had to explore earlier.

Engine Oil at £1.99 a bottle, and best of all 25% off any six bottles of beer or wine.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Dec 2016)

As good a session beer as you'll find anywhere. Malty with excellent hoppiness, 2015 gold medal winner. yumfeckintus!


----------



## Hyslop (9 Dec 2016)

Aah, got back to safety,Yates Best Bitter and Oakham Citra....tried them anyone?Oh and by the way,I need some advice about 6 Degrees North bar in Edinburgh,so come on Scotland,is it as good as I'm told,Belgian beer a speciality apparently?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Dec 2016)

Hyslop said:


> Aah, got back to safety,Yates Best Bitter and Oakham Citra....tried them anyone?Oh and by the way,I need some advice about 6 Degrees North bar in Edinburgh,so come on Scotland,is it as good as I'm told,Belgian beer a speciality apparently?



No and yes! Ask @Marmion he's in scotchland and is a ponce so will know all the fancy bars.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> No and yes! Ask @Marmion he's in scotchland and is a ponce so will know all the fancy bars.


I didnae even ken they had a bar in Edinburgh, but their beers are very good Belgian-stylee fare; I bought one today, and shall be consuming it soon - I'll make a point of taking a photo and posting it here. And it was on the "bargain shelf", so you cannae get much better than that! I'd have had it drunk already had I not fallen asleep on the couch earlier.


----------



## Hyslop (10 Dec 2016)

Man after my own!It was just a conversation in my local that led to my asking.Here,our chances of laying hands on a Belgian(beer,not the people)are rare.Given that we are only 80 minutes from Edinburgh/Glasgow(delete as appropriate)we can nip up,sup up,and be back in time for closing.I can see that happening soon.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Dec 2016)

Here you go, £1.20 bargainy beer


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Dec 2016)

Pub Lunch for Mrs M and I.

Blueberry Bitter (Coach House, 5% abv)
A free half - the barrel ran out on my first choice, slightly before the full pint was pulled, so the barman offered to either charge for half of that, or pour me a free half of something else. I chose this, thinking that Blueberry must just be the name, a flavoured bitter being too ridiculous an idea. BUT, I have to reveal to you, beer threaders, that this is, in fact, a Blueberry flavoured bitter. And further, that it's not half bad. The blueberry flavour is quite dominant, but balanced towards the end by the bitter hops. I'm not sure I'd want a whole pint of this, but it's pleasant enough.

Post Horn (Coach House, 5% abv)
My original choice - a bitter - nothing to shout about, and the taste for the abv surprised me (I'd expect this to be down around the high threes). A bit of sweetness, and some subtle grassy/herby hop bitterness towards the end. Not terrible, but pretty light, and the taste is sessiony, and the abv isn't. 

Mrs M says: "I am drinking wine. (But I like that blueberry one)."

Coast to Coast IPA (Caledonian, 4.6% abv)
Reduced at the local Co-Op, to £1.09 a bottle. I liked this one - piney and citrussy, and pretty fully flavoured - a bargain at this price.

5am Saint (Brewdog, 5% abv)




I didn't register the "Red Ale" billing originally - I'd expected something more on the malty side, but this has a very hoppy aroma indeed, and that's reflected in the taste. This has citrussy, mandarin hops dominating the flavour, with maybe a little caramel and some pine, though those flavours struggle a bit to come through. Suits me, but hop haters will be unimpressed.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> Here you go, £1.20 bargainy beer





John the Monkey said:


> Reduced at the local Co-Op, to £1.09 a bottle.



P*ss off


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> Here you go, £1.20 bargainy beer
> View attachment 153952



Notice you cut the top off the photo to avoid the cracklehead comments, obvs a big one (so to speak).


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Notice you cut the top off the photo to avoid the cracklehead comments, obvs a big one (so to speak).


Obvs.

It was a bit likely to start, now perfectly poured; I had the sense to stop and allow it to settle. Unlike Crax.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Dec 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Pub Lunch for Mrs M and I.
> 
> Blueberry Bitter (Coach House, 5% abv)
> A free half - the barrel ran out on my first choice, slightly before the full pint was pulled, so the barman offered to either charge for half of that, or pour me a free half of something else. I chose this, thinking that Blueberry must just be the name, a flavoured bitter being too ridiculous an idea. BUT, I have to reveal to you, beer threaders, that this is, in fact, a Blueberry flavoured bitter. And further, that it's not half bad. The blueberry flavour is quite dominant, but balanced towards the end by the bitter hops. I'm not sure I'd want a whole pint of this, but it's pleasant enough.
> ...



I really like the C2C although it's twenty quid a bottle or summat in our rip-off shop.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Dec 2016)




----------



## John the Monkey (10 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> P*ss off


----------



## Daddy Pig (10 Dec 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Pub Lunch for Mrs M and I.
> 
> Blueberry Bitter (Coach House, 5% abv)
> A free half - the barrel ran out on my first choice, slightly before the full pint was pulled, so the barman offered to either charge for half of that, or pour me a free half of something else. I chose this, thinking that Blueberry must just be the name, a flavoured bitter being too ridiculous an idea. BUT, I have to reveal to you, beer threaders, that this is, in fact, a Blueberry flavoured bitter. And further, that it's not half bad. The blueberry flavour is quite dominant, but balanced towards the end by the bitter hops. I'm not sure I'd want a whole pint of this, but it's pleasant enough.
> ...


I like the brewdog beers, however they are all about the hop. Now this is a real trend in modern beers which is good to see, but what I miss is a proper mild where the brewer has worked the malts to an amazing flavour, and I don't mean low alcohol beers by this. Apart from Sarah hughes ruby mild (a 6%er of amazing depth and flavour) what other strong mild are out there have people found (and how do I get my mitts on them)?


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Dec 2016)

Daddy Pig said:


> I like the brewdog beers, however they are all about the hop. Now this is a real trend in modern beers which is good to see, but what I miss is a proper mild where the brewer has worked the malts to an amazing flavour, and I don't mean low alcohol beers by this. Apart from Sarah hughes ruby mild (a 6%er of amazing depth and flavour) what other strong mild are out there have people found (and how do I get my mitts on them)?


There was a short lived fad for low (high 2%s) beers recently (Small and Mighty, Siren's Quarter IPA) some of them were really good as well. As for milds;
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-4319256
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-3347065
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-3974836


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Dec 2016)

I was in Scotland's first microbrewery today after football, but could only sit and grumble as I was driving. The beer was wasted on the Magners/Tennents drinkers in my company.


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Dec 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> There was a short lived fad for low (high 2%s) beers recently (Small and Mighty, Siren's Quarter IPA) some of them were really good as well. As for milds;
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-4319256
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-3347065
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-3974836



(They were all very good, but you're most likely to find 10 Little Acorns, unless you're in Cheshire).


----------



## Daddy Pig (10 Dec 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> (They were all very good, but you're most likely to find 10 Little Acorns, unless you're in Cheshire).


I think 10 little acorns is not around anymore. By the sounds of it the brewery has had a buyout from receivership which is a shame. It's almost becoming a lost art...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Dec 2016)

Next.


----------



## rich p (10 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> View attachment 153955


If you make your eyes go out of focus, you can see a lion in the Serengeti...


----------



## Daddy Pig (10 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> If you make you're eyes go out of focus, you can see a lion in the Serengeti...


I think the beer goggles are on...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> If you make you're eyes go out of focus, you can see a lion in the Serengeti...


Only my 2nd beer of the day but I'll give it a go next time I am having a proper session


----------



## rich p (10 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> Only my 2nd beer of the day but I'll give it a go next time I am having a proper session


You can have your first beer of the day in 10 minutes...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> You can have your first beer of the day in 10 minutes...


Got one sitting...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Dec 2016)

I couldn't wait


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Dec 2016)

Aldi spesh Red Rye IPA, pretty good ackshly, nice not overly hoppy beer with decent bitter finish.






Not sure about the store itself though, Waitrose it ain't...


----------



## rich p (11 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Aldi spesh Red Rye IPA, pretty good ackshly, nice not overly hoppy beer with decent bitter finish.
> 
> View attachment 153982
> 
> ...


It makes you feel good about yourself though 3BM.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> It makes you feel good about yourself though 3BM.



Yeah, reminds me I'm not common, innit.

Now on to Weihnachtsbier, schwaben brau spezialitat, soffig wurzig & vollmundig or summat.


----------



## User169 (11 Dec 2016)

Latest off the Brouwerij de Vreemdeling conveyor. A New England style IPA lots of oats in this one.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Dec 2016)

Last of the Aldi stuff, ackshly tell a lie, there's a coffee porter job left, think crax had one the other week but I can't remember if it was shite or not. Any road up as like, decentish weissbier, just the thing for a summers day.


----------



## rich p (11 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Last of the Aldi stuff, ackshly tell a lie, there's a coffee porter job left, think crax had one the other week but I can't remember if it was shite or not. Any road up as like, decentish weissbier, just the thing for a summers day.
> 
> View attachment 154007


Is that Princess Leia and a beer brewed by Chewbacher?


----------



## rich p (11 Dec 2016)

I had a Thornbridge Tonttu on draught - rich, red, malty. As nice as a scab beer should be.
Plus a first dip into my son's new stash of DeMo.


----------



## stephec (11 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Last of the Aldi stuff, ackshly tell a lie, there's a coffee porter job left, think crax had one the other week
> 
> View attachment 154007



You'll be glad you've only got a small bottle of it.


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2016)

I was woken by a txt message this morning to inform me that my double bubble beer delivery is arriving today. Yippee!


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Dec 2016)

Hyslop said:


> Aah, got back to safety,Yates Best Bitter and Oakham Citra....tried them anyone?Oh and by the way,I need some advice about 6 Degrees North bar in Edinburgh,so come on Scotland,is it as good as I'm told,Belgian beer a speciality apparently?


Tried both....I'd happily drink them again, especially the Citra (all of the Oakham ales are well worth a punt IMO). Hawkshead Cumbrian 5 Hop is another favourite of mine (hoppy but not stupidly so) along with Loweswater Gold (nice balanced allrounder).


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Dec 2016)

Lunchtime links;
One company makes 75% of the world's beermats;
http://www.eater.com/beer/2016/12/9/13885546/coaster-beverage-beer-cardboard

Honest Brew and Beer Hawk Bandy Words

Save the Landlord!
"These days, it’s not really about the beer — that battle has largely been won. Even grim chain pubs sell craft beer and the days when it took serious research to find a decent bitter are long gone. For me, at least, the mark of a good pub is not its look or its location. There is something to be said for a village inn where your pint of foaming ale is brought to your table next to an open fire, but it’s as easy to have a great time in a 1970s estate pub, if it has the right atmosphere. And this is created (or destroyed) by the pub landlord."
http://www.spectator.co.uk/2016/12/save-the-pub-landlord/


----------



## Hyslop (12 Dec 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> Tried both....I'd happily drink them again, especially the Citra (all of the Oakham ales are well worth a punt IMO). Hawkshead Cumbrian 5 Hop is another favourite of mine (hoppy but not stupidly so) along with Loweswater Gold (nice balanced allrounder).


Should you get the chance,try the offerings from Carlisle Brewing Co,favourit of mine is Spun Gold,just the thing for a Summer day,but perfectly acceptable even at the moment.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Dec 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Lunchtime links;
> One company makes 75% of the world's beermats;
> http://www.eater.com/beer/2016/12/9/13885546/coaster-beverage-beer-cardboard


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


>


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Lunchtime links;
> One company makes 75% of the world's beermats;
> http://www.eater.com/beer/2016/12/9/13885546/coaster-beverage-beer-cardboard
> 
> ...



2 of the 3 pubs I waste most time in, don't have a landlord. They have a manager who covers half a dozen boozers and is rarely, if ever, seen in the evening but who sets the general tone and picks the staff. The bars are 'run' by young and generally clever people. It doesn't always work but is mostly a refreshing change from the old-style, gruff patrician landlords that used to be in situ.


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2016)

My beer arrived today and without the facility of a panoramic camera, I needed two piccies...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Dec 2016)

You're out of control you disgusting old soak.


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You're out of control you disgusting old soak.


...I prefer 'ridiculous'...


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> My beer arrived today and without the facility of a panoramic camera, I needed two piccies...
> 
> View attachment 154113
> 
> ...


You should have got a panoramic one, and made the cheekiest beer run around the back so it could be in the picture twice.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Dec 2016)

Waste of money, Rich. Realise the error of your ways and remit to my safe, secure and trustworthy acquaintance in Hook Norton - who will give you a full refund by return of post.


----------



## User169 (12 Dec 2016)

Coconut beer?!


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> Coconut beer?!


I know but I couldn't resist. The grankids will love it...


----------



## User169 (12 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> I know but I couldn't resist. The grankids will love it...



They've made one especially for 3bm!


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> I know but I couldn't resist. The grankids will love it...


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I gather @rich p used to do that at his public school


How gauche! Surely one would have people to run from end to end?


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> How gauche! Surely one would have people to run from end to end?


I ran from the gauche end to the droite end...


----------



## Aperitif (12 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> I ran from the gauche end to the droite end...


A prescient touch of 'Droit de "seigneur"' I suppose. Or, given that xmas hat...Señor


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Dec 2016)

I'm having some of this.







It's very nice!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Dec 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Honest Brew and Beer Hawk


I had never been on Honest Brew site before but they have a decent selection of beers that I have not tried, so might give them a go.
I was not too impressed by Beer Hawk when I used them. Have not used them since.

Any other suggestions for smaller online retailers that I may have missed?


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> My beer arrived today and without the facility of a panoramic camera, I needed two piccies...
> 
> View attachment 154113
> 
> ...


Well that should get you through Christmas Day/in-laws visiting/a zombie apocalypse etc...


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> I had never been on Honest Brew site before but they have a decent selection of beers that I have not tried, so might give them a go.
> I was not too impressed by Beer Hawk when I used them. Have not used them since.
> 
> Any other suggestions for smaller online retailers that I may have missed?


Well Beermerchants sold @rich p twice the amount he ordered...


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Dec 2016)

Lunchtime Links;
Beervana on the Honest Brew / Beerhawk stooshie;
http://beervana.blogspot.co.uk/2016/12/get-your-david-and-goliath-story.html

CAMRGB names its beer of the year;
http://www.camrgb.org/2016/12/camrgb-beer-of-the-year-results/

Meat Stout. It was a thing.
http://edsbeer.blogspot.co.uk/2016/12/mercers-meat-stout.html [1]

Beer et Seq look at British style ales in old New York;
http://www.beeretseq.com/the-ale-tradition-of-old-new-york-remembered/

[1] The post provides homebrew quantities, in case this is a direction your brewery wants to take, @DP ...


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Dec 2016)

One for @Daddy Pig , "What Your Beer Glass Says About You:"


----------



## Daddy Pig (13 Dec 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> One for @Daddy Pig , "What Your Beer Glass Says About You:"


If mine could say anything, they'd say I drink too much! I'll drink to that


----------



## stephec (13 Dec 2016)

Daddy Pig said:


> If mine could say anything, they'd say I drink too much! I'll drink to that


Don't listen to it, they all tell lies.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Dec 2016)

Here it is.

Dipper v10

Cloudy, now with oats and "a new hoping regime". Lord only knows.

Anyway. It's good. Very good. Just as good as the last one and the one before that. No fruit, too bitter to be marmalade. It's got a kind of wine quality (spirit nose?)










Under"bittering hops" it lists Pilgrim Alpha (OK, I'll assume that's a hop) and CO2 extract. What's that wennitsattome?


----------



## User169 (13 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Here it is.
> 
> Dipper v10
> 
> ...



Read it all together: Pilgrim (the hop) Alpha (the acids they want to extract) CO2 extract (an extraction procedure using supercritical Carbon dioxide). Basically, an extract just looking to add the perception of clean bitterness, but no real flavour.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> Read it all together: Pilgrim (the hop) Alpha (the acids they want to extract) CO2 extract (an extraction procedure using supercritical Carbon dioxide). Basically, an extract just looking to add the perception of clean bitterness, but no real flavour.


Yeah, I knew that 

(Thanks)


----------



## Aperitif (13 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> Read it all together: Pilgrim (the hop) Alpha (the acids they want to extract) CO2 extract (an extraction procedure using supercritical Carbon dioxide). Basically, an extract just looking to add the perception of clean bitterness, but no real flavour.


 Lost in translation!  I can, however, read 'Mer Christm' as an ingredient of a fine Mossnap. Combien des Mossirlamis for such a cloudy feast? The price sticker is subtly offering us an English pounds sign and no more, which is no help whatsoever.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Dec 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Lost in translation!  I can, however, read 'Mer Christm' as in ingredient of a fine Mossnap. Combien des Mossirlamis for such a cloudy feast? The price sticker is subtly offering us an English pounds sign and no more, which is no help whatsoever.


1.92 MIs is the take out price with 0.21 added for drinking in. Rounded down, for me, to 2.10.

(£4.60, plus 50p, rounded down to a fiver)


----------



## Aperitif (13 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> 1.92 MIs is the take out price with 0.21 added for drinking in. Rounded down, for me, to 2.10.
> 
> (£4.60, plus 50p, rounded down to a fiver)


Thank you. 0.21 'cappage' means that it has got to be a five dose session at least. Good value.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Dec 2016)

Looked revolting [/expert critical review]


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> I had never been on Honest Brew site before but they have a decent selection of beers that I have not tried, so might give them a go.
> I was not too impressed by Beer Hawk when I used them. Have not used them since.
> 
> Any other suggestions for smaller online retailers that I may have missed?


I use Beer52.com and find them pretty good-if I get the job on Skye I've just been interviewed for then I'll definitely be using them more (Portree is the nearest town and that's more than 20 miles away).


----------



## Hyslop (14 Dec 2016)

Two different beers,two totally different tastes yesterday.First up,Dark Star Crème Brulee[5.9] in the pub.A little too heavy for me perhaps,but very enjoyable nonetheless.Then later in the evening, a bottle of Guiness Rye Pale Ale....Oh dear me,never again!I do like citrus flavours in beer from time to time but the [for me] overpowering flavour of Grapefruit was way too much,made me feel queasy.Should you feel inclined,Tescos sell it.Best of luck!


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Dec 2016)

Hyslop said:


> Two different beers,two totally different tastes yesterday.First up,Dark Star Crème Brulee[5.9] in the pub.A little too heavy for me perhaps,but very enjoyable nonetheless.Then later in the evening, a bottle of Guiness Rye Pale Ale....Oh dear me,never again!I do like citrus flavours in beer from time to time but the [for me] overpowering flavour of Grapefruit was way too much,made me feel queasy.Should you feel inclined,Tescos sell it.Best of luck!


Beer thread descends on Tesco


----------



## stephec (14 Dec 2016)

Today's 10 of the best in the I.

I don't know how Deuchars sneaked in front of anything from Broughton though.


----------



## Doseone (14 Dec 2016)

Picked up one each of these just to try 'cos they look interesting. Seeing as I'm currently out of Saison Dupont there could be a vacancy for a new Christmas beer.


----------



## User169 (14 Dec 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Meat Stout. It was a thing.
> http://edsbeer.blogspot.co.uk/2016/12/mercers-meat-stout.html [1]
> 
> [1] The post provides homebrew quantities, in case this is a direction your brewery wants to take, @DP ...



Bovril beer. Not my sort of thing. I am going to try making a beetroot saison though.


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Dec 2016)

stephec said:


> Today's 10 of the best in the I.
> 
> I don't know how Deuchars sneaked in front of anything from Broughton though.
> 
> View attachment 154232


No mention of Drygate


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Dec 2016)

I'm in Cafe Beermoth in Manchester. I've meant to come since it opened but this is the first time I got round to it.

Very posh too.

Loads of pricey beers. This is Kees brewery (Netherlands) and it's called Pink Grapefruit. 

1.12MIs for two thirds of a pint.


----------



## User169 (14 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> No mention of Drygate



Or BrewDog.


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> Or BrewDog.


#5


----------



## User169 (14 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> #5


Doh!


----------



## Aperitif (14 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> Bovril beer. Not my sort of thing. I am going to try making a beetroot saison though.


Beetroot / Quinoa...same family. Interestingly (sadly ), said legume is an anagram of beer toot! 
I once tried to make a 'Brass ICA (that's almost an IPA) - it ended up tasting like a Swedish beer...totally 'rad' man! My Gardner's Kale Ale never made it to production either...
Talking of veg. - Mossy's 2/3 of a sandwich, featured above, has five cocktail sticks for that small bowl...or are they the lemons from the G+Ts?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Dec 2016)

Seen this scotchland beer stuff @Marmion http://www.scottishbeershop.co.uk/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Seen this scotchland beer stuff @Marmion http://www.scottishbeershop.co.uk/


Has potential, a bit limited on range stocked at present - I am keeping my beady eye on them...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Dec 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> I use Beer52.com and find them pretty good-if I get the job on Skye I've just been interviewed for then I'll definitely be using them more (Portree is the nearest town and that's more than 20 miles away).


not too keen on subscribing; I like choosing when and what.


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> not too keen on subscribing; I like choosing when and what.


Yeah, I'm very selective too


----------



## stephec (14 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I'm in Cafe Beermoth in Manchester. I've meant to come since it opened but this is the first time I got round to it.
> 
> Very posh too.
> 
> ...


Food on a plank?

There's a German hotel that I stop at for work who use those, except theirs are piled high with potatoes, meat and veg.

It's almost like a Man v Food challenge, I finished all my meat and potatoes, the along with the owner we took the piss out of two guys who couldn't finish one between them.


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Dec 2016)

I just had a mouthful of Magic Rock Chocolate Chipotle Porter

It was plenty


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Dec 2016)

Had this instead







Clear in the photo but a swill and final pour sees it nicely whitened.

I must be soft in t'yed. It's £5.50 a bottle


----------



## subaqua (14 Dec 2016)

4.6% lovely coffee notes bitter dark aroma. I might be a bit pished in brizzle tonight!


----------



## nickyboy (14 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I'm in Cafe Beermoth in Manchester. I've meant to come since it opened but this is the first time I got round to it.
> 
> Very posh too.
> 
> ...



I'm out in the NQ again this weekend. I've bought stuff from the Beermoth bottle shop but not been in the Café. Worth a visit?

It's my Xmas sesh so I'll try to post some nonsense about it


----------



## John the Monkey (14 Dec 2016)

Pub Lunch in Sandbar.

I was pleased to see two offerings from Blackjack Brewery on the bar.
I can't remember the name of the first I tried - billed as a "Hop Mashup", it weighed in at 4% and had a very pleasant mix of peppery, piney and citrussy hops.

My second was "Small Saison" (4.5%). Served a bit too cold for my taste, but a delightful, light floral/spicy beer that washed down my pizza very nicely indeed.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Dec 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Pub Lunch in Sandbar.
> 
> I was pleased to see two offerings from Blackjack Brewery on the bar.
> I can't remember the name of the first I tried - billed as a "Hop Mashup", it weighed in at 4% and had a very pleasant mix of peppery, piney and citrussy hops.
> ...



Mrs M said " Very not nice. Where's my beer and pizza you greedy git?"


----------



## John the Monkey (14 Dec 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Mrs M said " Very not nice. Where's my beer and pizza you greedy git?"


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Dec 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I'm out in the NQ again this weekend. I've bought stuff from the Beermoth bottle shop but not been in the Café. Worth a visit?
> 
> It's my Xmas sesh so I'll try to post some nonsense about it


Worth a visit? Fo sho

Careful consideration of the beardage and you'll be fine


----------



## nickyboy (14 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Worth a visit? Fo sho
> 
> Careful consideration of the beardage and you'll be fine



Coolio

I'm going to give this crawl a try

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...nchester-bars-northern-quarter-crawl-11158902

...plus a cheeky one in Beermoth café on your recommendation too. Probs largely halves


----------



## Aperitif (15 Dec 2016)

> St Nickyboy: " Probs largely halves"


2/3rds...at a very unfavourable M.E.R.it seems, according to our roving pis...reporter.
57 Thomas St sounds good...more, proper, Swedish beer. Have fun!


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Dec 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Coolio
> 
> I'm going to give this crawl a try
> 
> ...





Aperitif said:


> 2/3rds...at a very unfavourable M.E.R.it seems, according to our roving pis...reporter.
> 57 Thomas St sounds good...more, proper, Swedish beer. Have fun!



[grump]

The recent makeover spoiled 57 Thomas Street; the cask beer is upstairs and everything else downstairs which makes it useless for groups of people and also means that at quiet times the cask beer has no bar tender. I used to be a regular for the charcuterie platters and cheese platters and beer but since the makeover I have been only once.

And whoever wrote that article knows shoot about beer claiming that canned real-ale is a thing. 

[/grump]


----------



## Aperitif (15 Dec 2016)

57 Thomas St sounds rubbish - give that one a miss this year St Nicky. Go for the one that has a rhubarb beer mention...that sounds yumtus!


----------



## User169 (15 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> And whoever wrote that article knows shoot about beer claiming that canned real-ale is a thing.



CAMRA thinks it is!

http://www.camra.org.uk/press-relea...his-is-real-ale-accreditation-for-canned-beer


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> CAMRA thinks it is!
> 
> http://www.camra.org.uk/press-relea...his-is-real-ale-accreditation-for-canned-beer


I hadn't seen that. Thanks

They're still applying the old definition to one brewery.

Time they had an official definition of "craft" or opened up the definition of "real"


----------



## nickyboy (15 Dec 2016)

Aperitif said:


> 57 Thomas St sounds rubbish - give that one a miss this year St Nicky. Go for the one that has a rhubarb beer mention...that sounds yumtus!



To fit in potentially 12 stops we're out in the afternoon and on the last train home hopefully. I shall take as many as possible for the team and I'll try to take some photos. Google timeline is a savior these days....no more "where the hell did we go after the Nag's Head?" when it comes to the write up


----------



## User169 (15 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I hadn't seen that. Thanks
> 
> They're still applying the old definition to one brewery.
> 
> Time they had an official definition of "craft" or opened up the definition of "real"



I thought CAMRA had started a review to see whether they needed to define a new raison détre (or if they were even needed anymore since they larger seem to have done what they set out to do). That all seems to have gone a bit quiet.


----------



## User169 (15 Dec 2016)

Turns out the CAMRA Revitalization project report was published yesterday.

https://revitalisation.camra.org.uk/blog/revitalisation-project-report-published


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Dec 2016)

In Manchester's newest big thing, Bundabust, I just had Salty Kiss from a keg. I know I said in the past I didn't like Salty Kiss but the bar tender suggested it might be more to my taste on draft. She was right. Also turns out to be the perfect accompaniment to spicy food


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Time they had an official definition of "craft" or opened up the definition of "real"



Boak and Bailey;
_"‘Craft beer’ drinkers are the people who see themselves as drinkers of craft beer. ‘Craft beer’ is the kind of beer craft beer drinkers like, and ‘craft brewers’ are the brewers who cater to them."
_
Or there's this;
https://brewinabedsit.blogspot.co.uk/2016/12/craft-by-numbers.html


----------



## Aperitif (15 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> In Manchester's newest big thing, Bundabust, I just had Salty Kiss from a keg. I know I said in the past I didn't like Salty Kiss but the bar tender suggested it might be more to my taste on draft. She was right. Also turns out to be the perfect accompaniment to spicy food


Curry AND a pint at "lunchtime"! (is that in the Irlamese dictionary?) - There's a definition of Crafty beer if ever there was one.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Dec 2016)

Here's a craft beer that's best served in Cannes...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Dec 2016)

Kirkcaldy on Wednesday night...bangin'









Compare the mercat...simples!


----------



## User169 (15 Dec 2016)

Two 750ml bottles from De Struise. Black Albert on coffee and Cuvée Delphine on cask strength bourbon barrels. Both are 13% imperial stouts. Yum!


----------



## User169 (15 Dec 2016)

My kickstarter is working out well. Those that "invested" get to buy new releases a few days before they go on general sale. Ordered these two beauties today. The opal is a plum sour and the bream-vlier is a blackberry-elderflower sour. Only one bottle of each per person allowed unfortunately.


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> not too keen on subscribing; I like choosing when and what.


There's also Beerritz (haven't used them personally though) and I'm sure others as well.


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Dec 2016)

Boak and Bailey talk to Thornbridge about why there are so many IPAs;
http://boakandbailey.com/2016/12/ipa-ipa-prefer-ipa/

The All About Beer podcast talks to John Keeling of Fuller's;
http://allaboutbeer.com/episode-7-after-two-beers-with-john-keeling-of-fullers/

Beer et Seq looks at a "lost" beer, Musty Ale;
http://www.beeretseq.com/what-was-musty-ale/
http://www.beeretseq.com/musty-ale-not/
http://www.beeretseq.com/mystery-of-musty-ale-solved/
http://www.beeretseq.com/carry-on-shall-we-mustily/


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Dec 2016)

Pub recommendations in Putney anyone?

Sorry, allow me to translate for my target audience: naah nee good pabs in Pat-knee (how's ya farva)?


----------



## stephec (16 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Pub recommendations in Putney anyone?
> 
> Sorry, allow me to translate for my target audience: naah nee good pabs in Pat-knee (how's ya farva)?


Cor blimey guv'nor, you'll fit in well down there an' no mistake.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Dec 2016)

Saaf of the river, you must be radio rental!


----------



## User169 (16 Dec 2016)

Kihoskhi - a session Brett IPA aged on cherry wine barrels. 

Smooth cherry flavour. A bit of mild funk.

First mince pie!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Dec 2016)

Duvel Trip Hop 2016, it's good, slightly soapy grapefruit aroma, nice taste, not overly hoppy or alcoholly considering it's 9.5%. If I roll a six I might have another.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Dec 2016)

Three more o' them dooovells ovver 'ere


----------



## GM (16 Dec 2016)

I tried these two this evening, and I must admit I prefer the Pulp although a bit over my 5% limit it was quite nice.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Dec 2016)

GM said:


> I tried these two this evening, and I must admit I prefer the Pulp although a bit over my 5% limit it was quite nice.
> 
> View attachment 154441


Whatchoofink of the cloud water?


----------



## GM (16 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Whatchoofink of the cloud water?



Very nice, strong grapefruit upfront, hides the abv well. At £4.60 a bottle I certainly feel a bit lighter on my feet


----------



## User169 (16 Dec 2016)

I've been enjoying the latest IPA that Flozza and I brewed. 

The first one I've brewed where I really think this is as good as a commercial brew.

A New England IPA brewed with mosaic and Citra.


----------



## rich p (16 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> I've been enjoying the latest IPA that Flozza and I brewed.
> 
> The first one I've brewed where I really think this is as good as a commercial brew.
> 
> ...


You'll never find it again, DP, it's the same colour as the floor.
Farrow & Ball Bookroom Red?


----------



## slowmotion (17 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Pub recommendations in Putney anyone?
> 
> Sorry, allow me to translate for my target audience: naah nee good pabs in Pat-knee (how's ya farva)?


The Dukes Head. A big boozer right on the river. Very popular with rowers.


----------



## rich p (17 Dec 2016)

slowmotion said:


> The Dukes Head. Very popular with rowers.


Not everyone is as argumentative as you, Slomo...


----------



## rich p (17 Dec 2016)

This is a good drop. Probably one of the few good things to come out of boring Bexhill, it's a mature tasting red ale with a nice level of hoppiness.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> This is a good drop. Probably one of the few good things to come out of boring Bexhill, it's a mature tasting red ale with a nice level of hoppiness.
> View attachment 154479



Starting early rich?


----------



## rich p (17 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Starting early rich?


Medicinal. I've an awfy cough...


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Dec 2016)

Seven Bro7thers have a pub

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...seven-brothers-beerhouse-first-look--12327113


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Seven Bro7thers have a pub
> 
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...seven-brothers-beerhouse-first-look--12327113


Father Abraham had 7 sons, oohh-ahh


----------



## nickyboy (17 Dec 2016)

And so it begins.....






Quick half of Kernel Citra while waiting for the Manchester train


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Dec 2016)

nickyboy said:


> And so it begins.....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Dec 2016)

1845, no pics.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> 1845, no pics.


That's because they're having trouble with their wheels.





(Obtuse, Londoncentric answer - not my usual clarity...) Lucky Nicky, Kernel citra at kick-off time - it can only go downhill from there.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Dec 2016)

OK ok...


----------



## Aperitif (17 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> OK ok...
> 
> View attachment 154544


'ry's slack.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Dec 2016)

Six pints of Harvey's Porter, on top of three G and Ts, and a several glasses of fizz felt like a mistake at 02:30 this morning.

But not so much now...


----------



## nickyboy (18 Dec 2016)

The last Saturday before Christmas was always going to be a bit crazy for a pub crawl and so it transpired....

Northern Quarter, Manchester...there are a zillion bars and pubs of all types; old skool boozers, gentrified gin palaces and hipster joints where you strap on your man bun and go for it

My drinking friend made an early tactical error. He got to Stalybridge station early and it has an excellent bar. So he had two pints of Titanic Plum Porter whilst waiting for the train. Great beer, but was that wise considering 6 hours of drinking ahead of him?

Using the google maps technology I shall timestamp the crawl....it's almost as if you're there with me

17.28 - 17.54 Mother Macs. A real old skool boozer, infamous for a mass murder there in the 70s. No beer...what? They had run out of everything except lager and chestnut mild. So I had the mild. I've never had this style before. It was pretty good...nicely malty and, important for a crawl, not too strong

17.56 - 18.30 57 Thomas Street. Marble Brewery outlet so always good beer. I had a pint of Pint. 3.9% but crammed full of flavour. Definitely recommended session beer





18.32 - 19.36 The Abel Heywood. Bit if a gin palace but does food so was a necessary stop. A pint of some grapefruity IPA that I can't remember the name of

19.39 - 20.13 The Crown and Kettle. Proper pub that carries a great range of beers. Pint of American IPA. I was surprised, I didn't realise this style was so dark. I didn't like it so much





20.13 - 20.44 Bar Fringe. Another old skool boozer, rough as you like. But it does a great range of Belgian beers. Half of Duvel





20.47 - 21.16 Castle Hotel. A favourite of mine. Good juke box. Pint of Seraphim Blonde. This was really nice. Not over hopped





21.17 - 21.40 Kosmonaut. Bit of a man bun establishment. Cocktails were taken

21.41 - 22.05 Tarrif & Dale. Final place, final pint

By then my friend was regretting the extra pints of plum porter so it was time for home.


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Dec 2016)

Beer Bobbery:

https://twitter.com/ThePoke/status/809661844327526401


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Dec 2016)

nickyboy said:


> ...Bit of a man bun establishment. Cocktails were taken


Man buns and cock tails. The mind boggles.


----------



## srw (18 Dec 2016)

Now that my liver has recovered from its beating by bile I can start drinking (modestly) again. I picked up a bottle to have with a home-made curry this evening (I'm looking forward to the takeaway in the new year...), and Mr Waitrose's magic swiper gently beeped to say that it was 4 for £6. It was rude not to. Sadly, that lot will probably see me all the way to the end of the year.


----------



## craigwend (18 Dec 2016)

I've been gifted a bottle of this ..





I'm waiting until I don't need the use of my legs  
*Atom Beers* ‏@atombeers , Neutron Star is incoming. A 12.6% Imperial Stout to celebrate our 200th Batch


----------



## Daddy Pig (18 Dec 2016)

Daddy Pigs xmas shopping done... I can already feel the 'spirit' of Christmas future!


----------



## smutchin (18 Dec 2016)

Just cracked open a can of Magic Rock Wayniac IPA. No pictures because...

Well, is it just me or is it impossible to pour real beer cleanly from a can? It looks not so much like a fine ale, more like the contents of the stockpot in a dodgy Soho bistro.

Tastes good though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Dec 2016)

Daddy Pig said:


> Daddy Pigs xmas shopping done... I can already feel the 'spirit' of Christmas future!
> View attachment 154687



On the way...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Dec 2016)

Sainos wheat beer by St Peters Brewery in Suffolk (no idea who they are) it's nice stuff, quite subtle but in a good way in this day and age of blasting your taste buds into next Christmas.


----------



## rich p (18 Dec 2016)

St Peters have been around for years and their beers usually come in these bottles. I believe they were a start up which pretended to be an abbey brewery. 
As an aside, Dayvo and I got bladdered in their London boozer once - The Jerusalem Arms


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> St Peters have been around for years and their beers usually come in these bottles. I believe they were a start up which pretended to be an abbey brewery.
> As an aside, Dayvo and I got bladdered in their London boozer once - The Jerusalem Arms



Oh them, I know exactly who they are, the bottles always look like they're from an old pharmacy, pretty good stuff though.


----------



## User169 (18 Dec 2016)

craigwend said:


> I've been gifted a bottle of this ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Want!!


----------



## John the Monkey (18 Dec 2016)

Ein Stein (Lymestone Brewery, 5%)




I think they'very changed the brew of this since I last tried it. This version has a malty, bready taste up front with some toffee, and finishes with hops that are slightly citrussy but mainly herby/grassy. A bit less carbonated than I like, but another tasty beer from the nice people at Lymestone.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## User169 (18 Dec 2016)

Slight change of pace chez DP. Gevrey-Chambertin 1977. 

Needed some vino for coooking and this was all l had to hand. 

A bit brown to look at, a bit sherryish, but pretty nice for summit that's 40 years old.


----------



## smutchin (18 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> Needed some vino for coooking and this was all l had to hand.



Cooking with vintage burgundy? Hmmm... I'll let you off, since it's the '77. Using the '76 would have been inexcusable.


----------



## rich p (18 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> Slight change of pace chez DP. Gevrey-Chambertin 1977.
> 
> Needed some vino for coooking and this was all l had to hand.
> 
> ...


 Pricey for cooking sherry!
_Domaine Faiveley Gevrey-Chambertin 1977 was last available in September 2014, with an average price of £73._


----------



## craigwend (18 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> Want!!



http://www.atombeers.com/


----------



## User169 (18 Dec 2016)

craigwend said:


> http://www.atombeers.com/



Love the bottle that you showed in your post. I'll try and get some if I can find it.

An infuriating website though. They reckon they're all about that science, but it's a bit light on substance and their beers look mainly pretty mainstream on the whole. Don't really get where all the sciencey stuff comes in?


----------



## craigwend (18 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> Love the bottle that you showed in your post. I'll try and get some if I can find it.
> 
> An infuriating website though. They reckon they're all about that science, but it's a bit light on substance and their beers look mainly pretty mainstream on the whole. Don't really get where all the sciencey stuff comes in?



Possibly the name of the beers ?? - dont know really ...
just drinking some 'Phobos & Deimos' which according to child #1 is Greek God ? - nice beer though


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> Slight change of pace chez DP. Gevrey-Chambertin 1977.
> 
> Needed some vino for coooking and this was all l had to hand.
> 
> ...


Wine 

Meh


----------



## Daddy Pig (18 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> Love the bottle that you showed in your post. I'll try and get some if I can find it.
> 
> An infuriating website though. They reckon they're all about that science, but it's a bit light on substance and their beers look mainly pretty mainstream on the whole. Don't really get where all the sciencey stuff comes in?


You probably found they read a book and they learnt to adjust the water chemistry depending on the type of beer they wanted to brew. Pretty straightforward for any home brewer...


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Dec 2016)

Daddy Pig said:


> You probably found they read a book and they learnt to adjust the water chemistry depending on the type of beer they wanted to brew. Pretty straightforward for any home brewer...


Here comes the science bit...concentrate..!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29Im23SPNok


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Dec 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> Here comes the science bit...concentrate..!
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29Im23SPNok



Beer cause we're worth it?


----------



## srw (19 Dec 2016)

craigwend said:


> Possibly the name of the beers ?? - dont know really ...
> just drinking some 'Phobos & Deimos' which according to child #1 is Greek God ? - nice beer though


Moons of Mars. And the Greek demigod personifications of fear and terror - which is probably what you feel the morning after having too many of them.


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Dec 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Beer cause we're worth it?


Totes to infinity and beyond!


----------



## User169 (19 Dec 2016)

Daddy Pig said:


> You probably found they read a book and they learnt to adjust the water chemistry depending on the type of beer they wanted to brew. Pretty straightforward for any home brewer...



Water treatment isn't entirely straight-forward IMO!!


----------



## Daddy Pig (19 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> Water treatment isn't entirely straight-forward IMO!!


Fortunately I have a masters in chemistry so the calcs were straightforward using the water data from the water company. Depends on the brew you're aiming for. I managed to make a superb clone on jw Lees moonraker which came out at 7.4%. Very drinkable, smooth and strong and had 17 litres of it according to my brew book which may have lasted a few weeks! Happy days....


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Dec 2016)

Daddy Pig said:


> Fortunately I have a masters in chemistry so the calcs were straightforward using the water data from the water company. Depends on the brew you're aiming for. I managed to make a superb clone on jw Lees moonraker which came out at 7.4%. Very drinkable, smooth and strong and had 17 litres of it according to my brew book which may have lasted a few weeks! Happy days....


Can you make a clone of Chimay Blue at 9% ?

I could fall for you if you manage that.


----------



## Daddy Pig (19 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Can you make a clone of Chimay Blue at 9% ?
> 
> I could fall for you if you manage that.


Here's a recipe but would not know how good it is. I would also need to look up the water for this but obviously it depends on the water you have at home.

OG 1.082
FG 1.012
5.5 gallons into fermenter

10kg pale malt
2kg munich 10l
1kg wheat malt
8oz caramunich 50l
8oz special B
4oz aromatic
3oz chocolate

boil 
60 mins 0.6 oz Magnum 12.5 %
15 mins 0.5 oz Saaz 5.5 %
15 mins 0.5 ozstyrian goldings 2.6%
10 mins 8oz dark candi syrup homemade 
10 mins 1# dextrose 
5 mins 0.5 oz saaz 5.5 %
5 mins 0.5 oz styrian goldings 2.6%

wyeast 1214 abbey ale


----------



## nickyboy (19 Dec 2016)

Proper Crimbo


----------



## rich p (19 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Can you make a clone of Chimay Blue at 9% ?
> 
> I could fall for you if you manage that.


Tart

Or perhaps it wouldn't be...


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> Tart
> 
> Or perhaps it wouldn't be...


Tart is one of the immediate hits i like upon the first sip, then it's nectar on the way down


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Dec 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Proper Crimbo
> 
> View attachment 154782



Well that's one breakfast worth...


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Dec 2016)

All About Beer talk to Westmalle's production manager;
http://allaboutbeer.com/westmalle/


----------



## User169 (21 Dec 2016)

Christmas beer from the Graun..

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2016/dec/20/ten-of-the-best-christmas-beers


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> Christmas beer from the Graun..
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2016/dec/20/ten-of-the-best-christmas-beers



Couple of interesting ones there. I notice all the links for the non-UK stuff is out of stock so it's a load of stuff you can't actually get, nobbers.


----------



## User169 (21 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Couple of interesting ones there. I notice all the links for the non-UK stuff is out of stock so it's a load of stuff you can't actually get, nobbers.



Bit late too for ordering for Christmas.


----------



## srw (21 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> Bit late too for ordering for Christmas.


Plenty of time for it to arrive before the twelfth day...


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Dec 2016)

Llandudno flashbacks 






Hobgoblin Gold 

Still works


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> Bit late too for ordering for Christmas.



2017?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I've started to stock up. The Peroni is for Gravel. I'll have the Black Sheep.
> 
> View attachment 154884


I cleared the local Aldi of Tempest* Long White Cloud and Brewdog Punk IPA this afternoon - "more due in tomorrow" I was told when I enquired as to when I could get more...

*it's cheaper from Aldi than the brewery which I have to drive past on the way to Aldi.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> I cleared the local Aldi of Tempest* Long White Cloud and Brewdog Punk IPA this afternoon - "more due in tomorrow" I was told when I enquired as to when I could get more...



Greedy selfish bas.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Greedy selfish bas.


+1
I'm going to pop downstairs in a minute and investigate. Or is it a 'poor Scotch blokes' offer only, unavailable to Southern Soffits (like Softies - they just make you 'eave a bit more )
I'll buy some pretty bottles whatever, and join in the greed.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Dec 2016)

I'm going to Aldi tomoz, I was going to buy some more of that Chrissy beer but I'm just gonna buy everything decent beer-wise they've got.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Dec 2016)

Hmm. No Punk, but a reasonable selection 'qualité /prix' I reckon. I bought a selection and just nose-dived into a 5% - 'Wild Bill' s IPA'. First taste is...go and buy it! I At £1.19 a pop, it would taste £5.00+ displaced to, say, The Harp (passim) a good, thick (ideal for me) malty taste and an 'orangey' - maybe that should say "citrus" in the jargon - a very decent beer indeed at the price. 









Here's an overview of the brief sortie... 




Dammit! I should have got some snacks!


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Dec 2016)

Wotchootalkinboutwillis?


----------



## Aperitif (21 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Wotchootalkinboutwillis?


Aldi doesn't go down well in posh Manc - I understand. But. Moving on - Marstons 'Old Empire IPA' - again at about 0.5 Mossirlamis per dose; not as nice as #1. A smoother, beer which would probably pass as a session drink. No finishing flavours of note, but a little stronger at 5.7% ABV


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Dec 2016)

Aperitif said:


> +1
> I'm going to pop downstairs in a minute and investigate. Or is it a 'poor Scotch blokes' offer only, unavailable to Southern Soffits (like Softies - they just make you 'eave a bit more )
> I'll buy some pretty bottles whatever, and join in the greed.





threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm going to Aldi tomoz, I was going to buy some more of that Chrissy beer but I'm just gonna buy everything decent beer-wise they've got.


I think Aldi stock regional beers so Scotch beer in Scotchland and soft shandy for you Southern ponces, plus "available most places" options.


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> I think Aldi stock regional beers so Scotch beer in Scotchland and soft shandy for you Southern ponces, plus "available most places" options.


Gie it some Aldi!


----------



## subaqua (22 Dec 2016)

was really really nice. you could drink several of these and not get bored with the taste.


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Dec 2016)

subaqua said:


> was really really nice. you could drink several of these and not get bored with the taste.



The Stranglers were wrong....DO bring Harry!


----------



## stephec (22 Dec 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Hmm. No Punk, but a reasonable selection 'qualité /prix' I reckon. I bought a selection and just nose-dived into a 5% - 'Wild Bill' s IPA'. First taste is...go and buy it! I At £1.19 a pop, it would taste £5.00+ displaced to, say, The Harp (passim) a good, thick (ideal for me) malty taste and an 'orangey' - maybe that should say "citrus" in the jargon - a very decent beer indeed at the price.
> View attachment 154927
> 
> View attachment 154928
> ...


Inspired by these photos I've just scrummed down at Aldi, no Punk but everything else was bought.

When did the Old Empire label change, I liked the sailing ship?


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Dec 2016)

stephec said:


> Inspired by these photos I've just scrummed down at Aldi, no Punk but everything else was bought.
> 
> When did the Old Empire label change, I liked the sailing ship?


November.
http://boakandbailey.com/2016/11/people-care-marstons-rebrand/


----------



## Aperitif (22 Dec 2016)

subaqua said:


> was really really nice. you could drink several of these and not get bored with the taste.


Among the hardcore, I thought Thornbridge was blackballed, not just Black Harry obviously! I must be nuts.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Dec 2016)

Brightside know a thing or two. This is toasty, licorice, bitter, creamy darkness and it tastes every bit of its 5% ABV. A shot of vanilla would make it exceptional










How accurate are the ABV's on beer anyway? With some fermentation in the cask or bottle and small variations of OG and SG how can they be sure?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Dec 2016)

Nice mattage.


----------



## rich p (22 Dec 2016)

I've had a flu-like cold and chest infection for a few weeks and rarely touched a drop. I hate being ill especially when I don't even fancy a beer. I haven't even started on the dubbel Belgian order fiasco. 
Pah!
I'll be back.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Dec 2016)

You should suck a fisherman's friend.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> I've had a flu-like cold and chest infection for a few weeks and rarely touched a drop. I hate being ill especially when I don't even fancy a beer. I haven't even started on the dubbel Belgian order fiasco.
> Pah!
> I'll be back.


I had that 

Drink didn't make it any worse


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> I cleared the local Aldi of Tempest* Long White Cloud and Brewdog Punk IPA this afternoon - "more due in tomorrow" I was told when I enquired as to when I could get more...
> 
> *it's cheaper from Aldi than the brewery which I have to drive past on the way to Aldi.



I was back today for more LWC and the same bloke served me at the check-out:
Him - "I could have sworn you were in yesterday and cleared the shelves of that" 
Me - "And you kindly put more on the shelf today" 
Him - "See you tomorrow"


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> I was back today for more LWC and the same bloke served me at the check-out:
> Him - "I could have sworn you were in yesterday and cleared the shelves of that"
> Me - "And you kindly put more on the shelf today"
> Him - "See you tomorrow"



He should have the stuff in a bag ready at the checkout for you.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> He should have the stuff in a bag ready at the checkout for you.


I plan on visiting the Tempest brewery shop tomorrow as well - I just spotted on twitter that it's their staff night oot tonight and they are cracking open some new beers (due to go on sale next week) which I reckon I could persuade them to part with, and that they are also opening some "specials" which are not available to purchase e.g. Old Parochial (an Imperial ale) aged 2 years with brettanomyces...


----------



## theclaud (23 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nice mattage.


More importantly, excellent foam tableaux.


----------



## Tojo (23 Dec 2016)

Mordue Brewery........

and........

..........


----------



## Aperitif (23 Dec 2016)

theclaud said:


> More importantly, excellent foam tableaux.


It looks like a wooden tableaux to me...clever these Norverners!


----------



## nickyboy (23 Dec 2016)

theclaud said:


> More importantly, excellent foam tableaux.



I gave it a like, despite not knowing what the hell you're on about, except it sounds intelligent


----------



## Milzy (23 Dec 2016)

Thornbridge brewery in Bakewell is simply amazing!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Dec 2016)

theclaud said:


> More importantly, excellent foam tableaux.





nickyboy said:


> I gave it a like, despite not knowing what the hell you're on about, except it sounds intelligent



Those new fangled portable computer things, innit


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Dec 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I gave it a like, despite not knowing what the hell you're on about, except it sounds intelligent



Same, sounds a bit continental so it must be sophisticated.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Dec 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I gave it a like, despite not knowing what the hell you're on about, except it sounds intelligent


ditto


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Dec 2016)

Lunchtime O'Booze reporting...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Dec 2016)

Tempest Santa's Grotto has been visited, pics will be posted later.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Dec 2016)

I had Brightside Odin and some whisky 

It's half three on a school day 

I have hit the jackpot


----------



## User482 (23 Dec 2016)




----------



## smutchin (23 Dec 2016)

In the Baltic Fleet for a pre-dinner liver-tickler with the boy. I'm on the Morast from the local Big Bog brewery in Speke - a nice straightforward English bitter. The boy seems to be enjoying his Kneebuckler IPA, an American-style pale ale straight outta Birkenhead...






After seeing some of @Crackle's past efforts, I'm slightly disappointed that none of the beers here are served with five inches of froth on top.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Dec 2016)

Where the freak is @Crackle, has he flounced or summat?


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Dec 2016)

I hear that if you say @Crackle 's name three times, he appears. Magically.


----------



## smutchin (23 Dec 2016)

Now on the Baltic Pale (homebrew) and the Neptune Abyss - an absolutely fantastic oatmeal stout from another local brewery, deep and rich with caramel and coffee flavours. A stunningly good beer but so rich, almost chewy, that I don't think I could manage more than a couple of pints - but I'll try...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> Tempest Santa's Grotto has been visited, pics will be posted later.


Cheers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Dec 2016)

The prize for being part of the winning team at work Christmas quiz is going to look like a pointy chocolate knob when it's unwrapped


----------



## stephec (23 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> The prize for being part of the winning team at work Christmas quiz is going to look like a pointy chocolate knob when it's unwrapped
> View attachment 155067


It's not a Co op one is it? 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-38414865


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Dec 2016)

stephec said:


> It's not a Co op one is it?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-38414865


Tis ok, I am not a small child


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Dec 2016)

Pauwel Kwak (Bosteels, 8.4% abv)




Well this was jolly nice. A lot of rich fruity sweetness at first, fading to caramel & some spicy bitterness. Less sweet (it seemed to me) than some other Belgian strong ales, and the better for it.

Mrs M says : "Very nice."

We also stocked up for the festive season;




A decent, if fairly mainstream selection of porter, pales and best bitters, and even some lager. Mrs M's Hoegaarden and wine stash is not pictured. I did get the last three Coniston Bluebird bottles - looking forward to that after enjoying it when we were staying in the lakes. Also bottle conditioned, which is nice.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Dec 2016)

Kwak is the biz.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Dec 2016)

London Pride. Pressie from our builder.


----------



## User169 (23 Dec 2016)

A brett saison. I bottled it last Sunday but already carbing nicely. A bit green tasting, but a decent Orval brettiness.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Kwak is the biz.


I find if I drink too much of it I canard-ly stand


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Dec 2016)

What an outstandingly great idea the Tempest 5 litre kegs are.


Marmion said:


> Cheers
> View attachment 155066


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> Shucking oysters for Oyster Stout at Tempest Brewery





Marmion said:


> Cheers
> View attachment 155066


Those who have been paying close attention will have noted I have eventually got my hands on a couple of bottles of Double Shuck Oyster Stout from the very oysters pictured a while back


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> Cheers
> View attachment 155066


That "Take Photos the @rich p Way" book is paying off handsomely.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Dec 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> That "Take Photos the @rich p Way" book is paying off handsomely.


That was the effect of Storm Barbara, blowing a gale so it was - youse Southern lot would have been posting aboot it for weeks!
Me? I take pictures of beer...


----------



## Spartak (23 Dec 2016)




----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Dec 2016)

Rather a large dose of Brains Firkin Good today lovely xmas tipple


----------



## theclaud (23 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> ditto


FFS. There's pictures of bunny rabbits and stuff in your beer foam. Here is an eagle. Obvs.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Dec 2016)

theclaud said:


> FFS. There's pictures of bunny rabbits and stuff in your beer foam. Here is an eagle. Obvs.
> 
> View attachment 155090



Very well spotted but Spartak captured a many-legged turkey in his picture



Spartak said:


> View attachment 155085


----------



## theclaud (24 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> Very well spotted but Spartak captured a many-legged turkey in his picture


A charitable interpretation...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Dec 2016)

theclaud said:


> FFS. There's pictures of bunny rabbits and stuff in your beer foam. Here is an eagle. Obvs.
> 
> View attachment 155090



Aahh lacing!


----------



## theclaud (24 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Aahh lacing!


Trust you to have a poncey word for it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Dec 2016)

theclaud said:


> Trust you to have a poncey word for it.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Dec 2016)

Bumped into an article last night about Trumpton beers:
http://www.wsj.com/articles/where-t...by-region-guide-to-u-s-craft-brews-1482424724


----------



## theclaud (24 Dec 2016)

Tapir...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Dec 2016)

...with a thumbs down to the left.


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Dec 2016)

theclaud said:


> Tapir...
> 
> View attachment 155104


Don't tell me...

... It's a Mercator projection of the world isn't it?


----------



## theclaud (24 Dec 2016)




----------



## User169 (24 Dec 2016)

Just in time delivery....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Dec 2016)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 155114


Obese kangaroo?


----------



## theclaud (24 Dec 2016)

Philistines!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Dec 2016)

theclaud said:


> Philistines!


Nah, looks nothing like a Philistine. Deffo a very fat kangaroo.


----------



## stephec (24 Dec 2016)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 155114


It's got to be a fox.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Dec 2016)

stephec said:


> It's got to be a fox.


Or it could be a very camp bat - "shut that cave"


----------



## stephec (24 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> Or it could be a very camp bat - "shut that cave"


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> Or it could be a very camp bat - "shut that cave"








I would


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Dec 2016)

Happy Christmas everyone 

Tomorrow will be a beer free day 

Normal service will be resumed Monday


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Dec 2016)

Mossy, there's a tiny person in your beer!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Dec 2016)

I was having a Weihnachtsbier from Aldi which is rather nice stuff but Mrs McG took a shine to it so I've moved on to a Broadside. both full of yuletide yumtusness.


----------



## User169 (24 Dec 2016)

Cinnamon and maple syrup sweet stout. I'm not usually a fan of these poncwd about with adjunct stouts, but this ain't bad. The spicing is quite restrained, just the right amount of sweetness and it's nice and thick. 

Turned out to be 10%, a little stiffer than I'd intended as a loosener.


----------



## rich p (24 Dec 2016)

Saisonal best wishes to all you afficionados.
It seems like a long journey I've travelled since this thread started, it's cost me a small fortune but it's been most enjoyable.
Cheers!


----------



## Trickedem (24 Dec 2016)

The perfect cyclist beer


----------



## rich p (24 Dec 2016)

A, new to me, Maredsous brune. It's a bit like the excellent value blond, with a hint of cocoa. It's fine but a little on the thin side and hides its 8% well


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Mossy, there's a tiny person in your beer!


"Be quiet sir, or everyone will want one."

Hop Bomb (Sadlers, 5% abv)




No one will get Sadler's under the trade descriptions act for this one. A riot of dry bitterness, for the most part - piney, oily and mostly grapefruity in the finish. A bit like a clumsier version of "Jackhammer", I think, but still pretty good. I got this bottle at Home Bargains, where it may have been priced at £1.25, if I remember right. A very good beer at that price, and pretty good at bottle shop prices too, imo.

Mrs M says: "Very nice, and Happy Christmas to everyone on the Beer Thread." A sentiment with which I can only wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Spartak (24 Dec 2016)




----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Dec 2016)

I've just had one of these. Very nice, but i think it'd get sickly after 2 or 3.


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Dec 2016)

Kingpin (Brewdog, 4.7% abv)




Oh dear. This is the first Brewdog beer I've had that seems ordinary. There's some typically lagerish sweet yeastiness, a bitterness at the end that doesn't seem to carry much flavour with it, and that's it. The bitterness lingers somewhat, and it's refreshing enough, but there's no sign of the "juggernaut of hops" that the blurb promises, and this doesn't seem that different to other lagers, sadly. It'd be a refreshing drink on a hot day, I s'pose, but not one I'll be rushing to buy again.

Mrs M says: "I have gone to watch 'The Lady in the Van' with a glass of Jack Daniels."


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4611053, member: 259"]I used to really like London Pride. I lived in Crystal Palace and it was a long haul up Gypsy Hill, but there was a strategically placed Fuller's pub opposite the station with a bit of a garden where you could have a couple of points as and then drift up the last couple of hundred metres.[/QUOTE]
I still do - it's a solid, tasty best bitter.


----------



## Aperitif (25 Dec 2016)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 155114


A cat playing with a giant crumpet. Happy Christmas!


----------



## nickyboy (25 Dec 2016)

Out for a couple last night before a rather jolly curry

Kowabunga from Cromarty brewery. Nice golden ale, not citrusy for a change. Provoked considerable debate as to where exactly Ross & Cromarty is. All we could agree was that it was up there somewhere in Scotchland

Couple of pints of Titanic Cherry Dark. Proper Crimbo! This was surprisingly good. Titianic do nice stouts and stuff and this was apparent. Just enough cherry to make it interesting but not overpowering

I passed on the Mongoose lager in the restaurant


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Dec 2016)

Santa appears to have been down the local and not so local off-licence


----------



## GM (25 Dec 2016)

Don't know if this has been mentioned before, but have any of you viewed BeerGogglesReviews on YouTube.
Here's a couple of his reviews, quite funny at times. 
Good review....



and a bad review......



Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Dec 2016)

GM said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned before, but have any of you viewed BeerGogglesReviews on YouTube.
> Here's a couple of his reviews, quite funny at times.
> Good review....
> 
> ...



Weird that Saint Etienne is so poor (I've had that one too) when the little 25cl bottles they sell (Biere superiuere?) aren't bad at all.


----------



## Spartak (25 Dec 2016)

Pre dinner drinks .....


----------



## User169 (25 Dec 2016)

Happy Christmas beerpeeps!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Dec 2016)

Cheers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Dec 2016)

Tempest Ancho Dark Lager - chocolatey and subtle hint of spice, oooft!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Dec 2016)

New glass for chrissy.

Here with Aldi beer.






Note markings for ladies and gents.






And one for hogs!






Happy Christmas folks!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Dec 2016)

Trip Hop Duv, yumtz.


----------



## User169 (25 Dec 2016)

Not a bad Christmas day beer wise. 

The two Cloudwater DIPAs are excellent. The v10 a bit better than the v8. The oats they used in the v10 really smooth it out.

Three sours. Apple, cranberry and cherry from Wisconsin. A bit sweet, but beautifully carbonated. Plum geuze from Tilquin - very tart and restrained fruit. Hommage from 3 Fonteinen - the stand out of the day. A raspberry and sour cherry beer - super complex and a dry funky finish. A real treat to get to try this one.

Two imp stouts. Black Albert on coffee from De Struise. Very strong coffee and chocolate flavour, almost sour they put so much coffee in it. Lorelei from Omnipollo/Siren. All Omnipollo beers are weird and this is no exception. It's a coconut maple toast imp stout - smells and tastes like ice cream. Couldn't drink a lot of it, but in small doses very nice. Would be lovely over a bowl of ice cream.


----------



## subaqua (25 Dec 2016)

If photobucket wasn't so whanq I would post pics of brews done today. 

MYbe tomorrow


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Dec 2016)

American IPA (Shipyard, 5% abv)




I can think of worse ways to make up a 4 for £5 beer quartet at the supermarket. The label sells it pretty accurately, a lot of peppery hop bitterness, with a bit of citrus/floral over that, I think and the merest suggestion of some caramel. Not much oily pine, which seems unusual for an APA, but bright and refreshing.

Mrs M says: "Very Nice. Now eat some more of the leftover food."


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Dec 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> American IPA (Shipyard, 5% abv)
> View attachment 155401
> 
> I can think of worse ways to make up a 4 for £5 beer quartet at the supermarket. The label sells it pretty accurately, a lot of peppery hop bitterness, with a bit of citrus/floral over that, I think and the merest suggestion of some caramel. Not much oily pine, which seems unusual for an APA, but bright and refreshing.
> ...


They sell that in a "sports bar" locally on draft (I go fur the formula one or gee gees). It tastes a bit like a chemist's impression of an IPA; better than the Foster's, kronenburg & carling that is the alternative but like essensce of hop IYKIM.. Anyway, sometimes I have cider.


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> They sell that in a "sports bar" locally on draft (I go fur the formula one or gee gees). It tastes a bit like a chemist's impression of an IPA; better than the Foster's, kronenburg & carling that is the alternative but like essensce of hop IYKIM.. Anyway, sometimes I have cider.


I didn't get that from the bottled one, fwiw. Generally, in the places where I've seen it on tap, there are more enticing offerings on the pumps in any case...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Dec 2016)

Had a couple of pints of Hook Norton Twelve Days in the boozer, extremely good.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Dec 2016)

Today I'm feeling a little bit delicate

Round at friends last night. Brewdog Punk. A mixed Goose Island box. Somehow the toffee vodka got opened


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Dec 2016)

We have: the Kernel export stout raspberry (sour stout! Who knew?), Magic rock dark arts (coffee, dark, rich) and mosaic promise (meh). Cider is also in shot (soz)






Also lucky enough to find Big Dipper (cloudwater and magic rock collaboration) on draft. All these dippers start to taste the same






Cin cin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Dec 2016)

Tempest release a new beer tomorrow, 660ml and £14.50 per bottle..."The Old Fashioned takes our well-loved orange and ginger double IPA, and infuses it with the smooth, warming, vanilla character of Heaven Hill’s famous Kentucky straight bourbon." Only 75 cases made, so I suppose I'd best get along early.


----------



## rich p (27 Dec 2016)

nickyboy said:


> toffee vodka




I'm working my way through the 60 Belgian beer dubbel order and it's going a bit too well. 
La Rulles saison was a Christmas Day hit - cheers @DP


----------



## rich p (27 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> ]
> 
> Cin cin


 Molto bene...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Dec 2016)

I found a bottle of Mikkeller Black Hole left over from last Xtmas, when I got in from my run, drank it too fast, and now I'm pished. Port and porter next.


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Dec 2016)

Circadian (Ringwood Brewery, 4.5%)





One of those session IPAs they have nowadays, and another of my 4 for £5 buys. This one is uncomplicated, but pretty nice - slighlty oilier in feel than yesterday's, but with a pretty straightforward marmalade/grapefruity citrusness about it. On the right side of tasty/overpowering for something that you might drink a few of, and pretty refreshing.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Dec 2016)

Dupont Bon Voeux

A triple style beer with distinct notes of the keg it came in.

I'm not mad keen

[Photo upload failed so you'll have to imagine it]


And Wild Beer Company Zintuki which is a blended beer. It's a mixture of their Ninkasi champagne yeast beer and a wild beer.

This one I do like; zingy homemade lemonade sharpness to it and psychological or not I can get champagne from it. Blended beer huh??!!

[Photo upload failed again]


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Dec 2016)

Y'know what? This Zintuki might be my new favourite thing


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> Tempest release a new beer tomorrow, 660ml and £14.50 per bottle..."The Old Fashioned takes our well-loved orange and ginger double IPA, and infuses it with the smooth, warming, vanilla character of Heaven Hill’s famous Kentucky straight bourbon." Only 75 cases made, so I suppose I'd best get along early.



I drank far too much Long White Cloud last night, so no early visit to the brewery for me today, and they close in 20 minutess so I'll have to go without. Never mind, I still have plenty LWC to consume


----------



## User169 (28 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Dupont Bon Voeux
> 
> A triple style beer with distinct notes of the keg it came in.
> 
> I'm not mad keen



One of my faves - but I've only ever had it out of the bottle.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Y'know what? This Zintuki might be my new favourite thing


Here's a squirrel


----------



## nickyboy (28 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Here's a squirrel



I'm seeing a cobra wearing a pair of sunglasses


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Here's a squirrel


Standing at the bar wearing a suit?


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Here's a squirrel


I see the initial sketches for Hokusai's "The Great Wave..."


----------



## rich p (28 Dec 2016)

I think I see a dragon giving a kangaroo one up the jacksie but it could be my fevered imagination.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> I think I see a dragon giving a kangaroo one up the jacksie but it could be my fevered imagination.



Well I thought it was a couple of kangaroos at it but I'll bow to your more degenerate mind. And that's a whale at the back of the glass.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> I think I see a dragon giving a kangaroo one up the jacksie but it could be my fevered imagination.


I LOL'd


----------



## nickyboy (28 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> I think I see a dragon giving a kangaroo one up the jacksie but it could be my fevered imagination.



That ain't no kangaroo....


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Dec 2016)

Bruin's Ruin (Beartown, 5% abv)




Quite malty and sweet up front, with a bit of tea among the sweetness, and a floral bitter hop finish. A nice example of a best bitter.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Dec 2016)

Brew-ins rew-in or browns rown?

@DP ?


----------



## Spartak (29 Dec 2016)

Tonight's line up ......


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Dec 2016)

Spartak said:


> Tonight's line up ......
> 
> View attachment 155602



Why wait!?

Hooky Finest Brew, got from the Duke of Marlborough's gaff, made using his own water (from the spring not his waz), on offer 4 for £7.50 which I thought was reasonablish. any road up it's decent enough copper coloured beer with a short bitter finish.


----------



## User169 (29 Dec 2016)

Normal for Wales...

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...ars-using-popular-12363117#ICID=FB-Wales-main


----------



## Aperitif (29 Dec 2016)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> Normal for Wales...
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...ars-using-popular-12363117#ICID=FB-Wales-main



He seems a decent cove and knows better than to drink Budweiser, I'm gonna check his youtube stuff.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Dec 2016)

Aperitif said:


> View attachment 155610


Ooh, ooh, ooh... Can I play? I do love spot the difference


----------



## User169 (29 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> He seems a decent cove and knows better than to drink Budweiser, I'm gonna check his youtube stuff.



I really like the guy. His reviews are always good fun to watch.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Dec 2016)

Mmmm twelve days, yumtus.


----------



## srw (29 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> Normal for Wales...
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...ars-using-popular-12363117#ICID=FB-Wales-main


Normal for _Barry_.
*"Simon Martin, from Barry, now travels across Europe working with various breweries coming up with exciting new recipes, and has come up with this unorthodox way of cleaning his motor"*

*@User482 and @theclaud - are you sure?*


----------



## srw (29 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Why wait!?
> 
> Hooky Finest Brew, got from the Duke of Marlborough's gaff, made using his own water (from the spring not his waz), on offer 4 for £7.50 which I thought was reasonablish. any road up it's decent enough copper coloured beer with a short bitter finish.
> 
> View attachment 155608


Judging by the state of your advent calendar, you've waited a good month to post that photo.


----------



## srw (29 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Mmmm twelve days, yumtus.
> 
> View attachment 155612


It's the foamy white horse of North Oxfordshire. Not quite as elegant as its South Oxfordshire counterpart, and perhaps slightly shorter lived.


----------



## User482 (29 Dec 2016)

srw said:


> Normal for _Barry_.
> *"Simon Martin, from Barry, now travels across Europe working with various breweries coming up with exciting new recipes, and has come up with this unorthodox way of cleaning his motor"*
> 
> *@User482 and @theclaud - are you sure?*


I am now.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Dec 2016)

1845 ye olde yumtusse of olde.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Dec 2016)

Duck catching a butterfly.






FFS


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Dec 2016)

3.17 mossirlamis for a pint (I had a half) 

8.2% ABC

Welsh Imperial Stout (never knew Wales had an empire) 

It's okay I suppose


----------



## User169 (29 Dec 2016)

Ten Fidy from Oskar Blues outta Colorado. A modern classic. 

Super black and viscous. Just looks lovely as it pours - an oatmeal head giving way to a wee bit of lacing. 

Dark chocolate, coffee, dried fruit and some hoppy bitterness. A bit of ketchap manis.

So delish!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> Ten Fidy from Oskar Blues outta Colorado. A modern classic.
> 
> Super black and viscous. Just looks lovely as it pours - an oatmeal head giving way to a wee bit of lacing.
> 
> ...


Aye, but can you see any animals in the froth?


----------



## GM (29 Dec 2016)

One from the Christmas haul to go with tonight's curry........


----------



## User169 (29 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> Aye, but can you see any animals in the froth?



The froth nobbers are all going on ignore.


----------



## User169 (29 Dec 2016)

GM said:


> One from the Christmas haul to go with tonight's curry........
> 
> View attachment 155649



Nice glass and bottle opener!


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Dec 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Out for a couple last night before a rather jolly curry
> 
> Kowabunga from Cromarty brewery. Nice golden ale, not citrusy for a change. Provoked considerable debate as to where exactly Ross & Cromarty is. All we could agree was that it was up there somewhere in Scotchland
> 
> ...


The Titanic Plum Porter is very agreeable as well-a hint of plumminess, but not so much it makes the cast of MIC sound like a bunch of scrotes.Cromarty is in the NE of Scotland btw, N of Inverness.


----------



## GM (29 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> Nice glass and bottle opener!



3 quid deposit for the glass, decided to keep one just for the forum pics


----------



## stephec (29 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> Aye, but can you see any animals in the froth?


Don't encourage them.


----------



## Dan Morinary (29 Dec 2016)

My wife is out tonight. Sampling a few Christmas gifts. 




Cheers.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> The froth nobbers are all going on ignore.



Yeah I hope you're listening tc, you're a feckin disgrace.


----------



## User169 (29 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yeah I hope you're listening tc, you're a feckin disgrace.



I didn't want to be quite so blunt, but yeah, it's basically TCs fault.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> Nice glass and bottle opener!



Good spot, didn't notice it was a St Bernie opener, classy stuff @GM.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Dec 2016)

Bearskinful (Beartown, 4.2% abv)





Another from local brewer Beartown, and another bitter. This one needs to warm up a little, I think - drunk too cold, all you get is a sort of chemically bitterness - once it's come up a bit from cellar temperature though, there's a very pleasant biscuit and caramel about the taste, with the sort of balancing, herby bitter hop you'd expect from an English bitter. Ratebeer/Beer Advocate types seem to mark it down for not "pushing boundaries", but sometimes, all you want is a nice pint of bitter, and for me, this fits the bill. It also has Marmers appropriate cappage.

Mrs M says: "I am drinking Jack Daniels."


----------



## Dan Morinary (29 Dec 2016)

A case of Marston Strong Pale Ale could push you into posting on threads about religion.
Tastes nice though.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Dec 2016)

I had the misfortune to have to drink some halfs of traditional English bitter when I was back in the country over Christmas. Hand-pulled and all that CAMRA malarkey and dull as ditchwater - and looked like it too. Say what you like about the craft beer revolution, but at least it's made for interesting beer. And I can't see any point in drinking English 'real ale' when you've got that variety about on the one hand, and there's safe drinking water on the other.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Dec 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I had the misfortune to have to drink some halfs of traditional English bitter when I was back in the country over Christmas. Hand-pulled and all that CAMRA malarkey and dull as ditchwater - and looked like it too. Say what you like about the craft beer revolution, but at least it's made for interesting beer. And I can't see any point in drinking English 'real ale' when you've got that variety about on the one hand, and there's safe drinking water on the other.



Well I'd disagree with you on drinking beer in British pubs, there's some great stuff out there, it's not all dull. Craft beer has been good but there's a lot of it that's just trying too hard if you know what I mean, a quality pint down the boozer is a wonderful thing.


----------



## rich p (30 Dec 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I had the misfortune to have to drink some halfs of traditional English bitter when I was back in the country over Christmas. Hand-pulled and all that CAMRA malarkey and dull as ditchwater - and looked like it too. Say what you like about the craft beer revolution, but at least it's made for interesting beer. And I can't see any point in drinking English 'real ale' when you've got that variety about on the one hand, and there's safe drinking water on the other.


What a load of cobblers....

....IMHO

Although this doesn't bolster your case against real ale...


Flying_Monkey said:


> A glass of wine and maybe a whisky over the two or three days around. I'm moving towards cutting out alcohol entirely except for these festivals. There's almost nothing about it I enjoy now.


----------



## nickyboy (30 Dec 2016)

In any case the line between "craft beer" and "traditional English bitter" doesn't really exist. For sure there's the weird and wonderful stuff with oysters and the like which definitely falls into the "craft" category. Then at the other end of the spectrum there are poorly kept "real ales" that you'd have to pay me to drink

But in the middle there are loads of interesting beers that can't be defined as "craft" or "traditional English bitter". As an example a couple of weeks ago I had a pint of Marble Manchester Bitter. Now that tastes nothing like you might expect it to taste. It's fresh and zingy and, when well kept (as it was) it is the nearest thing you can get to the real Boddingtons taste...the one that disappeared when they moved the brewing away from Strangeways

So don't define your thinking about different beers by drawing a conclusion based on a tiny sample. By all means drink your oatmeal stout or whatever, but there's loads of really good "English bitters" out there


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Dec 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I had the misfortune to have to drink some halfs of traditional English bitter when I was back in the country over Christmas. Hand-pulled and all that CAMRA malarkey and dull as ditchwater - and looked like it too. Say what you like about the craft beer revolution, but at least it's made for interesting beer. And I can't see any point in drinking English 'real ale' when you've got that variety about on the one hand, and there's safe drinking water on the other.


If you got beer that looked and tasted like ditchwater then you should have taken them back and if it was replaced by similar then you should have left.


----------



## theclaud (30 Dec 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I had the misfortune to have to drink some halfs


I can see where you are going wrong there...


----------



## nickyboy (30 Dec 2016)

theclaud said:


> I can see where you are going wrong there...



Didn't have you down as a spelling Nazi TC


----------



## Aperitif (30 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Mmmm twelve days, yumtus.
> 
> View attachment 155612


Excellent!


----------



## Aperitif (30 Dec 2016)

> A bit of ketchap manis


Is that like chilblains *D*ee*P*heat? Another rich photo, full of cyclopean chiaroscuro. 10/10


----------



## User169 (30 Dec 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I had the misfortune to have to drink some halfs of traditional English bitter when I was back in the country over Christmas. Hand-pulled and all that CAMRA malarkey and dull as ditchwater - and looked like it too. Say what you like about the craft beer revolution, but at least it's made for interesting beer. And I can't see any point in drinking English 'real ale' when you've got that variety about on the one hand, and there's safe drinking water on the other.



Good work from FM - comes in, throws a grenade and then buggers off!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Dec 2016)

How the absolute feck can I sill have so much beer in my house??!!
I have done seldom else for the past week than drink beer and yet there is hunners of it left.

Oh well.


----------



## User169 (30 Dec 2016)

Orval. Probably my fave beer at the moment. This is a fresh one, still quite hoppy and not that bretty yet.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> Orval. Probably my fave beer at the moment. This is a fresh one, still quite hoppy and not that bretty yet.
> 
> View attachment 155691



On a La Trappe mat, mental!


----------



## User169 (30 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> On a La Trappe mat, mental!



I've had words with the landlordess.


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> On a La Trappe mat, mental!


Anarchy for DP (et seq)


----------



## User169 (30 Dec 2016)

Halcyon from Thornbridge. I love this one - one of the best U.K. Ipas and prefer it to Jaipur.

looks a bit ropey - it has floaty lumpy things in suspension. But what a beer though! Chewy malt perfectly balanced with bitter hops. Not too aromatic or stupidly fruit juicy. 

Dubbel yumtus!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> Although this doesn't bolster your case against real ale...



I don't see why it makes any difference, even if I was making a case - which I'm not - rather than reporting and interpreting an experience. I am finding alcohol less and less appealing, but on the increasingly rare occasions when I drink, I'd rather have something that seems worth drinking rather than something that has nothing much about it to make the downsides worthwhile. And it goes without saying that this is all IMHO, or at least IME, doesn't it? Everything in this thread is a matter of taste...


----------



## rich p (30 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> Orval. Probably my fave beer at the moment. This is a fresh one, still quite hoppy and not that bretty yet.
> 
> View attachment 155691


When we were in Ghent in November, we were warned by the waitress in the Waterhuis restaurant that their Orval was too 'young' to be at its best. We had it anyway and it tasted pretty decent to me. How does the ageing/ best after thingy work DP?


----------



## User169 (30 Dec 2016)

Last one ---- for now!

Ruination fromStone. This one from their Berlin factory.

S'good, but (1) not really sure I want my palate wrecked; (2) why drink SAN Diego beer via Berlin? 

I don't want to get all terroir - leave that to the wine nobbers - but good beer can have some sense of place 

And this doesnt


----------



## rich p (30 Dec 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I don't see why it makes any difference, even if I was making a case - which I'm not - rather than reporting and interpreting an experience. I am finding alcohol less and less appealing, but on the increasingly rare occasions when I drink, I'd rather have something that seems worth drinking rather than something that has nothing much about it to make the downsides worthwhile. And it goes without saying that this is all IMHO, or at least IME, doesn't it? Everything in this thread is a matter of taste...


Well it would be too easy to pick holes in your 'case' but I don't really want this particularly beautiful thread to descend into point scoring, so I won't bother.
Your esoteric posts will be missed on here but I hope you enjoy your occasional whisky and wine on festive occasions in the future.
Perhaps you'll find the joy of ale creeping back one day.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Dec 2016)

Magic Rock Cannonball from a keg. Craft beer.

Very nice but it'd be a tough call in a blind taste test against all of its cousins.


----------



## rich p (30 Dec 2016)

What's a chap gonna do? Lovely downland walk with friends and back to the pub for ham, egg and chips only to find that they'd stopped serving food...

...but not beer, TF.
A pint of Palmers best, and a pint of Franklins English Garden. Really good accompaniment to a lunch of peanuts and crisps!~!~!
Home to a log fire and a St Feuillien Xmas ale. Lovely and warming.
p.s. I need something to deaden the pain of Mrs rp watching Midsomer Murders...FFS


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> What's a chap gonna do? Lovely downland walk with friends and back to the pub for ham, egg and chips only to find that they'd stopped serving food...
> 
> ...but not beer, TF.
> A pint of Palmers best, and a pint of Franklins English Garden. Really good accompaniment to a lunch of peanuts and crisps!~!~!
> ...


Love this photo @rich p 

The very end Christmas tree bauble is perfectly in focus


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Dec 2016)

Tiny Rebel, Cherry Bomb 

Cherry sour.

My mum used to make really good short pastry, she was a terrible cook but her pastry was worth enduring the pie for. Not having cherries in the orchard, if cherry pie was called for it was a rare treat because the filing came from a can and had nothing to do with her. 

My mum's amazing short pastry and Tesco cherry pie filling. This beer's a bit like that.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Tiny Rebel, Cherry Bomb
> 
> Cherry sour.
> 
> ...



You get a like from me for the lovely story not the beer with shite in it.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You get a like from me for the lovely story not the beer with shite in it.


I LOL'd


----------



## User169 (30 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> When we were in Ghent in November, we were warned by the waitress in the Waterhuis restaurant that their Orval was too 'young' to be at its best. We had it anyway and it tasted pretty decent to me. How does the ageing/ best after thingy work DP?



The more it ages the less hoppiness you get and the more funky it is. There's no problem serving it young - the boozer which I (very occasionally) frequent gives you a choice of fresh vs aged. They're all good, just different.

I love both.


----------



## User169 (30 Dec 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I don't see why it makes any difference, even if I was making a case - which I'm not - rather than reporting and interpreting an experience. I am finding alcohol less and less appealing, but on the increasingly rare occasions when I drink, I'd rather have something that seems worth drinking rather than something that has nothing much about it to make the downsides worthwhile. And it goes without saying that this is all IMHO, or at least IME, doesn't it? Everything in this thread is a matter of taste...



Just to chuck another flammable on the pyre, I'm less and less convinced that "IMHO" has anything to do with the price of cheese. 

Objectively, I know what I like and what I like is pretty damn good. Nothing to do with personal taste - yuck!

Happy new year beer peeps!


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> The more it ages the less hoppiness you get and the more funky it is. There's no problem serving it young - the boozer which I (very occasionally) frequent gives you a choice of fresh vs aged. They're all good, just different.
> 
> I love both.


I need to learn to identify the taste of funky


----------



## User169 (30 Dec 2016)

And by the way. No comments on the new avatar?


----------



## nickyboy (30 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I need to learn to identify the taste of funky



Seems James Brown was an aged rather than fresh Orval fan too

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJHjkS0eFHM


----------



## rich p (30 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I need to learn to identify the taste of funky


Mlying Funky doesn't like beer...


----------



## rich p (30 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> And by the way. No comments on the new avatar?


Is she a 'stoker?


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> And by the way. No comments on the new avatar?


Like a whoosh of hollyhocks


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Dec 2016)

DP said:


> And by the way. No comments on the new avatar?


It's certainly a change from Marco, innit...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Like a whoosh of hollyhocks



With a hint of wet t-shirt.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> With a hint of wet t-shirt.


Steady on 3BM


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Dec 2016)

Jilly's finest work;
http://viz.co.uk/food-and-drunk-with-jilly-goolden/


----------



## Aperitif (30 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> With a hint of wet t-shirt.


Humulus lupulus 'Aureus' - Goolden hops


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Dec 2016)

Opened a Hooky to keep the thread on the front page, bootiful stuff, lovely taste and perfect bitterness, well deserving of its Gold Medal status.


----------



## Aperitif (31 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Opened a Hooky to keep the thread on the front page, bootiful stuff, lovely taste and perfect bitterness, well deserving of its Gold Medal status.
> 
> View attachment 155785


I'm seeing a Santa Claus beard in that foam...but not a threebubblesmcginty thankfully!
Happy New Ears everyone - I am off to that London for mischief. (Like Miss Goodbody, only often accompanied by nuts..well, a Kernel or two...)


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Dec 2016)

2nd micro pub before lunch. @Fab foodie is driving 






Fire Spice Ginger Cider by Kentish Pip ( mine )

God's Wallop by Westerham Brewery ( Foodies)

Both rather pleasant.


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Dec 2016)

Flash House Brewing Co.

Spanish Battery 






Bitter. Very nice start to NYE.


----------



## User169 (31 Dec 2016)

My latest brew. A brett saison, so fermented with saccharomyces and brettanomyces. A nice dry orvalesque finish and a bit of upfront juicy hoppiness. Dry hopped with mosaic.

Pretty clear too for a home brew.







Edit fof tpyos


----------



## nickyboy (31 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> With a hint of wet t-shirt.



I'm getting a hint of.....sweaty old saddles


----------



## Stephenite (31 Dec 2016)

I'd love to join you for a beer but the Norwegian government has decided to halt sales of alcoholic beverages from 3pm today until Monday morning. Without letting me bluddy know!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Dec 2016)

Stephenite said:


> I'd love to join you for a beer but the Norwegian government has decided to halt sales of alcoholic beverages from 3pm today until Monday morning. Without letting me bluddy know!


I'm sure @John the Monkey will be along shortly with a suitable gif


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Dec 2016)

It's called Waimea by someone or other 

Marmalade 

Lovely 

Complete with sleeping BFG


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Dec 2016)

Can I nominate my post of the year, by the way? 

No? fark off, going to anyway. 

It's this, it tickled me and I occasionally revisit it: 



srw said:


> Confession time. Not that (mamma) I killed a man.
> 
> Tonight I'm a traitor. I walked from the City to the South Bank (body is aching all the time) where there are a lot of street food stalls.
> 
> ...


----------



## rich p (31 Dec 2016)

Goudendag donker. Still chipping away at the Belgian bottles; a dark and lonely job blah blah blah

Sweet malty and only 7.5%


----------



## Maverick Goose (31 Dec 2016)

Aperitif said:


> I'm seeing a Santa Claus beard in that foam...but not a threebubblesmcginty thankfully!
> Happy New Ears everyone - I am off to that London for mischief. (Like Miss Goodbody, only often accompanied by nuts..well, a Kernel or two...)


Happy New Year y'all!....party hard huhuhuhuhuhuh...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Dec 2016)

Duvyum


----------



## Aperitif (31 Dec 2016)

One can get 1.25 approx Mossirlamis change with a pint in The Harp...
providing you proffer a 4.3 Mossirlami note. As you all know, I'm not prone to needless exaggeration so... "yumtus" 
First pint (of beer) since the November Salon des Vignerons FFS.







Hill Wimp said:


> 2nd micro pub before lunch. @Fab foodie is driving
> 
> 
> View attachment 155789
> ...


'Pith'ead'... Only a hardened OLD soak would give time to Ginger Spice.

Meanwhile (not Meantime) I had a few of the Shockamossis before trying some dessert. Luckily, this arrived in liquid format...



an interesting and easy pint to change one's palate. And. Choctastic! By now, Mossy would be in meltdown, only the tentative thought of Dishoom keeping him afloat, but.
Last orders at 5pm. I was affectionately invited to stay, but I made an excuse and left.
Love from London - even if you can't walk anywhere or cross a bridge when you come to it. Sadiq "my old man's a busman" Kahn must be relishing his first fireworks party.


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Dec 2016)

Stephenite said:


> I'd love to join you for a beer but the Norwegian government has decided to halt sales of alcoholic beverages from 3pm today until Monday morning. Without letting me bluddy know!


I have read and re-read aghast and pondering the appropriate reply and I think, after some consideration that I have it...

... Norway sounds farking rubbish

(Edit for a howler)


----------



## rich p (31 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I have read and re-read aghast and pondering the appropriate reply and I think, after some consideration that I have it...
> 
> ... Denmark sounds farking rubbish


I thought it must be a Norwegian-style April Fool. Crack open the cooking sherry @Stephenite 

Where did Mossy find Denmark?


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> I thought it must be a Norwegian-style April Fool. Crack open the cooking sherry @Stephenite
> 
> Where did Mossy find Denmark?


Freudian


----------



## rich p (31 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Freudian


Them Scandis are all alike, innit...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I have read and re-read aghast and pondering the appropriate reply and I think, after some consideration that I have it...
> 
> ... Norway sounds farking rubbish
> 
> (Edit for a howler)



Norway's great, apart from the price of beer, and all the snow, risk of moose attack, stuff like that. Obvs if stephenite was any kind of normal chap(ess) he'd already have a shite load of beer in.


----------



## rich p (31 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Norway's great


Nickyboy would love it...

...plenty of snowballs


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Dec 2016)

Broadside, brilliant English bitter. Little Richard blasting on the stereo. What's not to like? BTW if you don't like either of those I don't want to know.


----------



## rich p (31 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Broadside, brilliant English bitter. Little Richard blasting on the stereo. What's not to like? BTW if you don't like either of those I don't want to know.
> 
> View attachment 155828



I am little richard...


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Broadside, brilliant English bitter. Little Richard blasting on the stereo. What's not to like? BTW if you don't like either of those I don't want to know.
> 
> View attachment 155828



Tutti frutti


----------



## nickyboy (31 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> Nickyboy would love it...
> 
> ...plenty of snowballs



But not tonight...

This evening I shall be mainly drinking Beavertown Gamma Ray which my local has on draught. And I've got a stash of Vocation Brewery cans for when we get back home. Will try to edit in some photos later but may be a touch bolloxed


----------



## Stephenite (31 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> I have read and re-read aghast and pondering the appropriate reply and I think, after some consideration that I have it...
> 
> ... Norway sounds farking rubbish
> 
> (Edit for a howler)


It is an absolute bloody disgrace of a country at times. At other times one of the best. Skål!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Dec 2016)

Mrs Marmion has just said "You'd better get stuck into that beer"
She's right...


----------



## Stephenite (31 Dec 2016)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Obvs if stephenite was any kind of normal chap(ess) he'd already have a shite load of beer in.


Well, I'm stocked up on wine. And i've found a couple of tinnies kicking around outside. They've just been consumed in the traditional manner - setting off fireworks for young Danielite. Who says alcohol and fireworks don't mix, i think they go together spectacularly. There's always the Glenfiddich if things get really hairy. Skål!


----------



## John the Monkey (31 Dec 2016)

Pioneer Lager (Cloudwater, 4.8%)




Pictured alongside Mrs M's Hoegaarden. Described as a session IPA on the label, incongruously. The refreshing lager yeastiness is there first, with an oddly warming, peppery flavour and herby bitterness. It wouldn't be my top choice for Lager, or for a Cloudwater beer, but it's interesting, reasonably complex and a good take on a particular style. Worth trying.

Mrs M says: "Mmm lovely Hoegaarden. Have a jolly good 2017 beer threaders!"


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Dec 2016)

Skäl


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Dec 2016)

Ooops

Skål


----------



## John the Monkey (31 Dec 2016)

Stephenite said:


> I'd love to join you for a beer but the Norwegian government has decided to halt sales of alcoholic beverages from 3pm today until Monday morning. Without letting me bluddy know!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Dec 2016)

I have just broken my IPA glass, hopefully the broken bits didnae go into my glass or if they did it doesn't shred my mouth or innards.


----------



## Stephenite (31 Dec 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Skäl


Eh? Yes... shell!


----------



## John the Monkey (31 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> I have just broken my IPA glass, hopefully the broken bits didnae go into my glass or if they did it doesn't shred my mouth or innards.


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Dec 2016)

Against the rools but....mulling wine, cooling Champers Live from Kingsdown beach with @Hill Wimp


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Dec 2016)

Seeing out the year with oyster stout


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Dec 2016)

Just starting on the Meths.....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jan 2017)

Bringing in the new


----------



## nickyboy (1 Jan 2017)

Holy Moley.....they had run out of Beavertown Gamma Ray when I got to the pub last night. So I proceeded to drown my sorrows by trying some weird and wonderful stuff in amongst the normal beers

Rhubarb IPA anyone?






Collaboration between Saint Germaine and Nogne O. Actually a pretty nice IPA with just a faint echo of rhubarb. It would be a cracker on a hot summer day






Lucky Jack Grapefruit Edition. Ironically as @Stephenite found Norway closed for alcohol sales, I found a Norwegian beer for sale in Glossop. Pretty decent version of the typical citrusy IPA. Nowt amazing but nice enough


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Jan 2017)

Gamma Leonid milk stout kicks off 2017 in nourishing style.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Jan 2017)

Post perambulate pint, Trelawny for me and half a Batemans Red Nose for Mrs McGinty. Trelawny was very good, Eng n Oz hops with 3 malts, really good biscuity taste and excellent bitter finish, and at 3.8% a good sesh beer. The Bateman was pretty non-descript.


----------



## rich p (2 Jan 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Post perambulate pint


Do you sit in the buggy while Mrs3BM pushes, or vice versa? I'm not going to go into the nappy issue...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Jan 2017)

Ignoring rich and his nonsensical muttering we move into Arbor dry hopped stout The Devil Made Me Brew It. Quite lively, pours semi Crackle head, nice stuff, it's more like a Kernel export porter. All the usual good stuff you'd expect. Scores high on the yumtus scale.


----------



## srw (2 Jan 2017)

srw said:


> View attachment 154637
> 
> 
> Now that my liver has recovered from its beating by bile I can start drinking (modestly) again. I picked up a bottle to have with a home-made curry this evening (I'm looking forward to the takeaway in the new year...), and Mr Waitrose's magic swiper gently beeped to say that it was 4 for £6. It was rude not to. Sadly, that lot will probably see me all the way to the end of the year.


...and then some.

Bottles two and three (the second stout and an Old Hooky) went down last night with a Chinese takeaway and Sherlock. And codeine, which resulted in some interesting dreams.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (2 Jan 2017)

I don't think I have ever drunk less over the Christmas period than this year. I am no including when I was a babe in arms of course although, it was probably close!

Here is a pint of local brew. A fine mild and that thankfully, the shop up the road still sells by the crate.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jan 2017)

Great picture Hugh - thought I had stumbled into a Dali dreamscene. Is that a broken glass in the cabinet, or just one that's having a rest?


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jan 2017)

What was on the menu with The Cotswold Crunch, threegrainsmcginty? FWP Matthews finest! Their Spelt is very nice (© Mrs M) and their Tipo 00 allows for great spinners. 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>thataway...I know


----------



## theclaud (3 Jan 2017)

rich p said:


> I'm not going to go into the nappy issue...


Well thank fark for that.

HNY Beerpeeps!


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jan 2017)

Quite risque for revered Swansea person..."Smac My Brew Up" Enough to make one hop.
Will 2017 be a foam of weird beer names, or will there be a reversion to staid, nondescript? Hope not...or should that be hop knot?
I'll start:
"What knees" Red IPA


----------



## srw (3 Jan 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Quite risque for revered Swansea person..."Smac My Brew Up" Enough to make one hop.
> Will 2017 be a foam of weird beer names, or will there be a reversion to staid, nondescript? Hope not...or should that be hop knot?
> I'll start:
> "What knees" Red IPA


"Session IPA" - bitter
"Unfiltered Pilsner" - lager
"American Pale Ale" - hoppy bitter

I think we're all beginning to see through the nonsense on bottles. I predict a return to old-fashioned names.

(And the beer bottles can't _quite_ hide the tonic water or the bag of blanched almonds - I smell the old-fashioned pastimes of cake-making and swigging back large G&Ts.)


----------



## theclaud (3 Jan 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Quite risque for revered Swansea person..."Smac My Brew Up" Enough to make one hop.
> Will 2017 be a foam of weird beer names, or will there be a reversion to staid, nondescript? Hope not...or should that be hop knot?
> I'll start:
> "What knees" Red IPA


Smac My Brew Up - stupid name, nice beer. I'm prepared to forgive 'Mega Mega White Thing' on account of the lovely silver-and-black label. Although it's called a pilsner and has been cold lagered, it doesn't really register as a pilsner cos it's got a load of NZ hops chucked in. I think I like it, but will try another to be certain. Arbor Ales come in 568ml bottles. That, Eurobeer Correspondents, is a pint to you. And calls for another pint for me, too. I report, with a heavy heart, rumours that the Crouching Chilli Hidden Mango Saison is discontinued...


----------



## theclaud (3 Jan 2017)

srw said:


> "Session IPA" - bitter
> "Unfiltered Pilsner" - lager
> "American Pale Ale" - hoppy bitter
> 
> ...



No sh*t. M'lud.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jan 2017)

srw said:


> "Session IPA" - bitter
> "Unfiltered Pilsner" - lager
> "American Pale Ale" - hoppy bitter
> 
> ...


The bottle probably belongs to A.N.Other. I glanced and saw a 'phone, but possibly that same person's as Claudine was busy artifying her booze with her lens, to give it cultural status. Could be a two 'phone person though, so not sure.


----------



## theclaud (3 Jan 2017)

srw said:


> (And the beer bottles can't _quite_ hide the tonic water or the bag of *blanched almonds* - I smell the old-fashioned pastimes of cake-making and swigging back large G&Ts.)


Salted peanuts!


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jan 2017)

theclaud said:


> No sh*t. M'lud.


Good name.
A beer with a judicious use of hops and dock leaves.


----------



## theclaud (3 Jan 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> *Ignoring rich and his nonsensical muttering* we move into Arbor dry hopped stout The Devil Made Me Brew It. Quite lively, pours semi Crackle head, nice stuff, it's more like a Kernel export porter. All the usual good stuff you'd expect. Scores high on the yumtus scale.


You may claim to be ignoring the ridiculous old lush, but you appear to have been on one of his photography courses.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Jan 2017)

theclaud said:


> Salted peanuts!



Jazz time!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Jan 2017)

theclaud said:


> I report, with a heavy heart, rumours that the Crouching Chilli Hidden Mango Saison is discontinued...



Huzzah!


----------



## theclaud (3 Jan 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Jazz time!


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jan 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Jazz time!



"Jazz Time" An offbeat number,hips and hops galore in this strange brew. Look out for our smoky stout too..."Coal Train" 
Makes me think of this favourite...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Jan 2017)

Last day of freedom.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jan 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Last day of freedom.
> 
> View attachment 156115


"Bast hard" - a sour, acid aftertaste from this red.


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Jan 2017)

It's half two and I ain't had a drink yet.

This won't do at all


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> It's half two and I ain't had a drink yet.
> 
> This won't do at all



I've had one for you so you're OK.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Jan 2017)

Canadian University creates ultimate pub crawl: shortest distance to visit every pub in Britain

http://www.math.uwaterloo.ca/tsp/pubs/index.html


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Canadian University creates ultimate pub crawl: shortest distance to visit every pub in Britain
> 
> http://www.math.uwaterloo.ca/tsp/pubs/index.html



Cool, they even get in a Yogi Berra quote.


----------



## stephec (3 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> It's half two and I ain't had a drink yet.
> 
> This won't do at all


My heart bleeds. 

I've had flu since new years eve, and my beer stash is still sat there taunting me.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jan 2017)

stephec said:


> My heart bleeds.
> 
> I've had flu since new years eve, and my beer stash is still sat there taunting me.


Save angst! Relieve taunts!
Send your beer to:
_threepartsmctimey
Hook Norton
(The house with the empties)
Oxen (grazing in the garden)
AB75V%
_
GWS


----------



## Hugh Manatee (3 Jan 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Great picture Hugh - thought I had stumbled into a Dali dreamscene. Is that a broken glass in the cabinet, or just one that's having a rest?




That tot glass does appear to be falling down drunk! This evening's offering is a celebration of Dry January that is on the news tonight.

Another local (ish) brew from up the motorway a few miles; Stoke-on-Trent. A nice beer but not a session brew!


----------



## Aperitif (3 Jan 2017)

^ The nice, funky colour band has gone from the top right of the cabinet as the focus has closed in...an 'Admiralbe' link twixt glass and ale too!


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Jan 2017)

I always liked the idea of "Try-anuary", which I think was based on the premise of drinking beers from styles, or brewers, that you haven't before, with an emphasis on seeking out local independents.

"Seek out and share new beer discoveries!" so it should be right up our street, beer threaders.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jan 2017)

I haven't had a beer since Monday evening and heaven knows I'm miserable now....


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jan 2017)

I was looking for a beer and then I found a beer...,.






....and heaven knows i'm only a bit miserable now....


----------



## rich p (5 Jan 2017)

I watched Spurs swat Chelsea aside last night with a half of Burning Sky plateau, and a half of Brickhouse Christmas Ale...

...it was a game of two halves
I also had 3 pints of Harvey's in case you thought I'd gone soft.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jan 2017)

rich p said:


> ...in case you thought I'd gone soft.


Away and reply to your PM or you'll be talked about in April as being soft...


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jan 2017)

"your PM" May? April...the long March of everyman, but I think Rich is an August fellow, unlike Feb Foodie.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I was looking for a beer and then I found a beer...,.
> 
> View attachment 156335
> 
> ...


What's that white thing hanging down the bottle...fischer sealant? Get your teeth into another Fabio F


----------



## i hate hills (5 Jan 2017)

Several Hobgoblin ( probs too much ) then i find myself internet shopping.


----------



## User169 (5 Jan 2017)

Tryagainjauary.

Sometimes good to revisit a classic. Schneider Weiss Tap 7.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Jan 2017)

DP said:


> Tryagainjauary.
> 
> Sometimes good to revisit a classic. Schneider Weiss Tap 7.
> 
> View attachment 156347



Das ist yumtus.


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Jan 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Das ist yumtus.


Weisse weisse baby.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Jan 2017)

I've just had one of these.





It's very nice!
https://www.ratebeer.com/beer/mcewans-champion-whisky-edition/461344/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jan 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just had one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hold the front page! 

Looking at the reflection in the bottle it appears that Accy is one of the Wombles! 

How did he manage to keep that one quiet?


----------



## nickyboy (6 Jan 2017)

A missive from your China correspondent

Xi'an in Shaanxi province. Out for dinner and we had "Tsingtao Premium". This is a marketing man's wet dream. It comes in a metal canister in a brown paper printed bag tied up with string at the top. It is only good for 7 days from bottling (canistering?) apparently. It's OK. Certainly better than standard Tsingtao. Some nice malts take the edge off. It's getting close to being a golden ale.

But the price......it was RMB 80 (almost 10 quid post Brexit) for a 1 litre bottle. Normal stuff is RMB 10 for half a litre. Laaandan prices


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Jan 2017)

Never had this before. It's like a Grapefruit witbier radler

Low ABV and very refreshing

One to remember for summer


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Jan 2017)

grapefeckingfruit ffs...


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Jan 2017)

You're going to love this one, 3BM, ABC Brewing Company, Flat White Breakfast Stout. 

Coffee, coffee, coffee, coffee 

I'm wired


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> You're going to love this one, 3BM, ABC Brewing Company, Flat White Breakfast Stout.
> 
> Coffee, coffee, coffee, coffee
> 
> ...



https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-4493924


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Jan 2017)

Marks Simcoe, yank hopped pale, nice stuff, gluggable.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Never had this before. It's like a Grapefruit witbier radler
> 
> Low ABV and very refreshing
> 
> ...


Pronounced, in threephrasemcgintyspeak: "Shove off" (first 'f' in off pron. 'r')


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jan 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Marks Simcoe, yank hopped pale, nice stuff, gluggable.
> 
> View attachment 156431


Look at all those props! Switched on PC, workaday glasses, CD cases containing obscure C+W dudes etc...such painstaking attention to detail...we're not convinced you haven't had another day off!


----------



## rich p (6 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Never had this before. It's like a Grapefruit witbier radler
> 
> Low ABV and very refreshing
> 
> ...


It's made by that BBC weatherman innit?


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Jan 2017)

rich p said:


> It's made by that BBC weatherman innit?


Oddly, I can't think who you mean


----------



## Crackle (6 Jan 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> I hear that if you say @Crackle 's name three times, he appears. Magically.



Eventually....

I did not drink any beer over Xmas as i couldn't taste anything and it made my hacking cough worse. I've re-dedicated this week to Xmas

New Zealand IPA, rather sweet but quite nice. Two would be a struggle.




Not had one of these before. Like Punk but not like Punk but not like punk enough to be worth getting again.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Jan 2017)

It lives!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Jan 2017)

Moze


----------



## rich p (6 Jan 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It lives!


But not as we know it...


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Jan 2017)

Sesh on the Reverend James..bliss


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Jan 2017)

Crackle said:


> Eventually....
> 
> I did not drink any beer over Xmas as i couldn't taste anything and it made my hacking cough worse. I've re-dedicated this week to Xmas
> 
> ...


I can't see your photos, crax

WB, btw


----------



## rich p (6 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> I can't see your photos, crax
> 
> WB, btw


Me neither Mossy, but who cares...


----------



## Crackle (6 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> I can't see your photos, crax
> 
> WB, btw





rich p said:


> Me neither Mossy, but who cares...



Edited for those not logged into Google......


----------



## nickyboy (6 Jan 2017)

Crackle said:


> Edited for those not logged into Google......



I tried to look at the photos but the Great Chinese Firewall stopped me. I suspect the Xi'an SWAT team are about to burst into my hotel room at any second


----------



## slowmotion (7 Jan 2017)

I tried one of these over Christmas.






It was horrible and faintly fruity. I think I'll stick to another Belgian offering. Stella.


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Jan 2017)

Crackle said:


> Edited for those not logged into Google......


I'm using an android tablet which makes that nigh on impossible


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jan 2017)

Crackle said:


> Edited for those not logged into Google......


Impostor! Nary a sign of foam art from the man with the biggest canvasses...


----------



## srw (7 Jan 2017)

This last week has been Christmas week, and we've made decent inroads into the wine racks. I've just been out for my first decent walk for weeks, and I'm cebrating with a slam dunk.






It's a Bavarian Dunkel Weiss better than anything I've had in Bavaria, but brewed in Potten End.

In a move I'm not sure I approve of, the shelves have been rearranged from colour-coding to brewery coding. But that does reveal a shelfful of DeMo. Now. Is next week going to be the start of healthy 2017 or the end of Christmas?


----------



## srw (7 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Western Christmas is over


Epiphany is also a major feast.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jan 2017)

I think it would be rude not support a local business. Start with Arbor and Kernel and work down.


----------



## srw (7 Jan 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I think it would be rude not support a local business. Start with Arbor and Kernel and work down.


Neither are hugely local, and truly local breweries are in short supply here - they have other outlets. Budgens in Wendover is a good source...

Anyway. I seem to have acquired a pint of Espresso coffee stout. Which is delicious, even if I'd prefer a darker roast coffee and a little more sweetness (I take my coffee strong and white). And it comes from exotic Manchester, from the Squawk brewery. Which isn't local at all.


----------



## srw (7 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Wasn't that yesterday?


Like Christmas, the season extends. I need a liturgical expert, but I believe it's Epiphany until Candlemas (celebrating genital mutilation), in early February.


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Jan 2017)

srw said:


> Like Christmas, the season extends. I need a liturgical expert, but I believe it's Epiphany until Candlemas (celebrating genital mutilation), in early February.


LOL'd


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Jan 2017)

My first ever De Molen beer

Hop & Liefde from a keg 

Fabulous nose, bitter fruit, nice but dear @ £4.25 for a half. £4.25 would be dear for a pint!


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Jan 2017)

meta lon said:


> Sesh on the Reverend James..bliss


Don't use your head, use your Brains...


----------



## User482 (7 Jan 2017)

I may even pour it into a poncey glass.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jan 2017)

User said:


> View attachment 156510
> 
> I shall have the flat white for breakfast, as suggested. The sour citra is very nice, it even had a foam horse.



Mossad just had that one, there used to be an ABC (Aylesbury Brewing Co), it's not them is it, thought they went pop years ago?


----------



## User169 (7 Jan 2017)

User482 said:


> View attachment 156511
> 
> I may even pour it into a poncey glass.



Total triumph. The one I've enjoyed most so far of their DIPAs


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jan 2017)

User482 said:


> View attachment 156511
> 
> I may even pour it into a poncey glass.



Great tablecloth too!


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jan 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Great tablecloth too!


Well spotted


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jan 2017)

Old school TTL, still a decent beer despite being from t'yorkshire eeee lad.


----------



## i hate hills (7 Jan 2017)

Mr Tennent has supplied me with several cans of his finest lager.....


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Jan 2017)

User said:


> The tin says store upright, does it require a careful pour?


Haven't the faintest. I have people


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jan 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Old school TTL, still a decent beer despite being from t'yorkshire eeee lad.
> 
> View attachment 156536





i hate hills said:


> Mr Tennent has supplied me with several cans of his finest lager.....



Funny getting a landlord followed by a tenant. The lager thread is still thataway though... ------------>>>>>>>


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jan 2017)

Tesco have started selling Chimay give it a whirl. But don't have more than six


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jan 2017)

Yum!


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Which ones?


Blue label was only one as piccy £2.50 I think.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Jan 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Funny getting a landlord followed by a tenant. The lager thread is still thataway though... ------------>>>>>>>



I was a little nervous when posting the Tsingtao a few days ago but I seem to have got away with it


----------



## theclaud (8 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Never had this before. It's like a Grapefruit witbier radler
> 
> Low ABV and very refreshing
> 
> ...


Had one of those in Aachen on last year's Fridays Tour. I concur.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I was a little nervous when posting the Tsingtao a few days ago but I seem to have got away with it



Chinese beer on Chinese turf (Chinese rezzies also count, similar to an embassy being foreign soil).


----------



## srw (8 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Never had this before. It's like a Grapefruit witbier radler
> 
> Low ABV and very refreshing
> 
> ...


It's a can of fricking shandy.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Jan 2017)

Real time posting from "Dimples" in Xi'an

Duvel, Jackhammer...then these two...Dogfish IPA and some weird Polish stuff by a brewery called Cornelius. Grapefruited to the max. For future ref that's Grejptfrutowy


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> View attachment 156581
> Real time posting from "Dimples" in Xi'an
> 
> Duvel, Jackhammer...then these two...Dogfish IPA and some weird Polish stuff by a brewery called Cornelius. Grapefruited to the max. For future ref that's Grejptfrutowy


Fair amount of varnish in that pic Nicky - poor attempt to hide the G+T glass, and the fags. (About 10.45 pm over there...he'll be collapsed by now. )


----------



## srw (8 Jan 2017)

I'd vaguely intended to have a dry day. I was also absolutely bushed after my enormous exertion yesterday (a 5-mile walk, washed down with beer, fish and chips and curry), so we set out for a short wander quite late this afternoon. We were about to walk past the beer shop when we were hailed from inside by the Vicar and Mr Vicar - and it would have been rude to ignore them.

They'd run out of yesterday's Dunkel Weiss, so my first was a staple Red Squirrel London Porter. It's extremely good, probably brewed a bit more porterishly sweet than most of the typical stoutish bitter porters you get these days. Mr Vicar was drinking Ebenezer Rouge, which I might have to force myself to try - as I might have to try the Wild Beer Brett something or other that replaced the Dunkel Weiss.

They also had a keg of Cloudwater DIPAv9 (£3 per third-pint, at 9%), so in the spirit of research I thought I'd better. It's a cheaper way of investigating something new than splashing out nearly a fiver per 330ml bottle plus postage.

Despite looking like something which ought to be sent to a medical lab, it's really damn good. Whoever concocted the recipe (which apparently features Citra and Simcoe Lupullin powder, whatever that is) knows how to create a beer where the hops are important but not stupidly dominant (Duvel Tripel Hop Loo Cleaner, I'm looking at you). Yes, the strength helps - there's something sweet and portish going in - but so does the light hand with the flavourings. I know that it's already had a bit of aging, as it's not the latest version, but it does taste like something which could take another year or two, like a decent NZ Sauvignon Blanc.


----------



## Crackle (8 Jan 2017)

Local bitter.





Bought because one of my routes takes me over Burton marshes. This apparently is brewed to German purity standards. It smells a bit like the homebrew I used to conjure up in the 80's, nay 70's and pretend I liked but thankfully tastes pretty good. Should have bought two.

Since my old beer shop close down some poncy artisan shop has sprung up, from which I got this. I can't take the dog in though, even if they let me, as the artisan breadshelf is at nose height. So I tie him to the sign outside, which he then drags over to the door and stares mournfully through the glass creating a bit of a dog jam, which leaves me little time to browse.

I have cleverly embedded this photo so you should all be able to see it, even Mossy on his clunky tablet. I've taken steps in case....


----------



## User482 (8 Jan 2017)

DP said:


> Total triumph. The one I've enjoyed most so far of their DIPAs


Generally, I take a recommendation from @srw as sufficient reason to try something else, but in this case he is bang on the money: I don't think I've ever had a super-hopped beer I've enjoyed more. The hit of tropical fruit from the aroma hops is beautifully balanced with bittering hops, malt and a touch of sweetness, and it wears its ABV very lightly indeed.


----------



## srw (8 Jan 2017)

User482 said:


> Generally, I take a recommendation from @srw as sufficient reason to try something else, but in this case he is bang on the money: I don't think I've ever had a super-hopped beer I've enjoyed more. The hit of tropical fruit from the aroma hops is beautifully balanced with bittering hops, malt and a touch of sweetness, and it wears its ABV very lightly indeed.


Except that mine was the ninth iteration....


----------



## User482 (8 Jan 2017)

srw said:


> Except that mine was the ninth iteration....


I told you Buckinghamshire was backward.


----------



## stephec (8 Jan 2017)

I've had no beer since new years eve because of the flu, and Mrs Stephec has come out with an absolutely hilarious idea, 'as you've had no beer all this time you may as well have a dry January.'

Good job I'm better now as I need a drink after that shock, so it's, 'good evening Mr President.'


----------



## rich p (8 Jan 2017)

I had a few jars from the Crate brewery boozer in East Lahndon this morning. Bloody good English bitter (bitter), pretty good session bitter and a jolly decent porter. Served in their old industrial-chic outlet. Plus a decent spicy salami pizza. What a way to waste a day.
We had a hoot even though my mate Baz looks like a wet weekend.
And the light shades were made out of old mattress springs of course...


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jan 2017)

srw said:


> It's a can of fricking shandy.


Absolute genius! As soon as i saw this picture i could remember the taste on a roasting summers day....thankyou!


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jan 2017)

Crackle said:


> Local bitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my locals does "Rubarberella" its about 8% anyone tried it?


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jan 2017)

One of the previous posters recommended Tsingtao, which is a good beer
May i offer up the following as my favourite far east ale, started brewing in Indonesia in 1929


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Jan 2017)

Crackle said:


> Local bitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see both pictures


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> One of the previous posters recommended Tsingtao, which is a good beer
> May i offer up the following as my favourite far east ale, started brewing in Indonesia in 1929


Is this one of those rhetorical questions?


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Is this one of those rhetorical questions?


Not really as it isnt a question, so by definition cannot be rhetorical.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jan 2017)

User said:


> "May I offer". Is that not a question?


Listen, i am going to heed the elfs wisdom and let it lie.


----------



## rich p (8 Jan 2017)

I think we're all agreed that beer ain't good for your elf, but it feeds the soul


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jan 2017)

rich p said:


> I think we're all agreed that beer ain't good for your elf, but it feeds the soul


I will raise a glass to that...'Good 'elf'


----------



## Aperitif (9 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4630321, member: 259"]Blimey Rich, that looks a Beckett play circa 1970, but everyone would have more hair.[/QUOTE]
"Krapp's Last Tap" ?


----------



## nickyboy (9 Jan 2017)

Last one from PRC. It seems the beer revolution is even starting in the Middle Kingdom. This one is from Nanjing, Jaingsu Province. 

Well it was quite a surprise. It wasn't hop bombed at all. They have come up with what I would describe as a traditional English IPA. Really rather nice


----------



## nickyboy (9 Jan 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Fair amount of varnish in that pic Nicky - poor attempt to hide the G+T glass, and the fags. (About 10.45 pm over there...he'll be collapsed by now. )



Not even close....I was still partying hard at 2am but suffering for my art today. So much so I've had to cancel a happy hour beer sesh in Hong Kong...the horror!

To quote Nickyboy junior..."All you seem to do on these business trips is eat food and get drunk"

Yup


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Not even close....I was still partying hard at 2am but suffering for my art today. So much so I've had to cancel a happy hour beer sesh in Hong Kong...the horror!
> 
> To quote Nickyboy junior..."*All you seem to do on these business trips is eat food and get drunk*"
> 
> Yup



Are you meant to do something else then?


----------



## theclaud (9 Jan 2017)

Waloonatic by Cotswold Spring. It does what it says on the tin.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jan 2017)

User said:


> And here is me, just the other side of the Cotswolds, drinking Brains Xmas beer.


Good, he's clearly had enough


----------



## Aperitif (10 Jan 2017)




----------



## John the Monkey (10 Jan 2017)

The Beercast's list of breweries to watch in 2017;
http://thebeercast.com/2017/01/2017-picks.html

Seems fair enough, aside, maybe, from Camden, whose offerings I never found that exciting. Cloudwater, Williams Brothers & Lines are all brewers I've enjoyed stuff from in the past (Lines being the new venture from the brewer behind Celt).


----------



## Spartak (10 Jan 2017)

theclaud said:


> Waloonatic by Cotswold Spring. It does what it says on the tin.
> 
> View attachment 156717



Good brewery just up the road from me - their Stunner is delicious ;-)


----------



## theclaud (10 Jan 2017)

User said:


> And here is me, just the other side of the Cotswolds, drinking Brains Xmas beer.


I was at the Fleece in Hillesley, which is run by a couple of pals of mine who used to run the Mumbles Alehouse. The Waloonatic accompanied an excellent walnut tart. Wot Xmas beer is that then? Is it one of their 'craft' beers - i.e. it comes in smaller bottles?


----------



## srw (10 Jan 2017)

theclaud said:


> Waloonatic by Cotswold Spring. It does what it says on the tin.


Bound over the hills in a Francophone way?


----------



## Spartak (10 Jan 2017)

theclaud said:


> I was at the Fleece in Hillesley, which is run by a couple of pals of mine who used to run the Mumbles Alehouse. The Waloonatic accompanied an excellent walnut tart. Wot Xmas beer is that then? Is it one of their 'craft' beers - i.e. it comes in smaller bottles?



Is the Fleece still a community pub ?


----------



## theclaud (10 Jan 2017)

Spartak said:


> Is the Fleece still a community pub ?


Yes it's owned by over a hundred people. This is the first time it's had tenants as opposed to just managers.


----------



## srw (10 Jan 2017)

theclaud said:


> Yes it's owned by over a hundred people. This is the first time it's had tenants as opposed to just managers.


So the landlord is the tenant and the customer is the landlord and the tenant serves the customer. Who's the bastard in all that?


----------



## Crackle (10 Jan 2017)

Still one of my favourite stouts, I highly recommend it







Thingy Smiths Oatmeal stuff is better but I can't get that.


----------



## rich p (10 Jan 2017)

Another Belge spesh from the Xmas glut. Nice...gotta love this stuff.


----------



## theclaud (10 Jan 2017)

User said:


> It was
> View attachment 156773
> 
> It wasn't though, just OK and not especially Christmasy.


The Goose was a better bet.


----------



## theclaud (10 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Fret not, I had both


I suspected as much, but didn't want to make assumptions...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Jan 2017)

Goose is first rate beer, not seen it on tap before though - yumtus, as the hip young things say.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Jan 2017)

Plagiarism! A couple of Christmasses ago, I did some stuff for a School 'Fayre' selling framed drawings. Threw this in for fun...


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Jan 2017)

theclaud said:


> The Goose was a better bet.


Yeehaaaa.....great balls of fire!


----------



## nickyboy (11 Jan 2017)

Kirin Ichiban Shibori Stout. Pretty decent stuff. Nice bitter chocolate going on along with the balancing sweet malts. Picked a pack up from the supermarket around the corner in HK

Apparently it is "Brewed for Good Times". So I intend to drink the lot as I like Good Times. However, exactly what that runs to on my own in a hotel room is anyone's' guess


----------



## rich p (11 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Kirin Ichiban Shibori Stout. Pretty decent stuff. Nice bitter chocolate going on along with the balancing sweet malts. Picked a pack up from the supermarket around the corner in HK
> 
> Apparently it is "Brewed for Good Times". So I intend to drink the lot as I like Good Times. However, exactly what that runs to on my own in a hotel room is anyone's' guess
> 
> View attachment 156805


And it's got your name on it Nick!!!
In your prime, I mean, obvs.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jan 2017)

Trip down memory lane for me. This is what got me started on continental beers many years ago.







Thanks to @Fab Foodie for finding it on his way home from the mainland.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Trip down memory lane for me. This is what got me started on continental beers many years ago.
> 
> View attachment 156842
> 
> ...


Two glass alert ...NOT regular 'Beer' thread styling but...ok. Young love an' all that (You and the beer, I mean) Refreshing to see a vinyl backdrop as the threeworktopsmcginty / nickboy /srw granite was getting a bit passé - obviously the trad piney type perching points of Claudine and Rich* provide a variety, de temps en temps but the leafy tabletop action works for me - particularly with the frisson of reflection from the diffuse light cast by the voile blinded Pattern 10 internal door.
Nice.


*
Couldn't get a worktop between them


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jan 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Two glass alert ...NOT regular 'Beer' thread styling but...ok. Young love an' all that (You and the beer, I mean) Refreshing to see a vinyl backdrop as the threeworktopsmcginty / nickboy /srw granite was getting a bit passé - obviously the trad piney type perching points of Claudine and Rich* provide a variety, de temps en temps but the leafy tabletop action works for me - particularly with the frisson of reflection from the diffuse light cast by the voile blinded Pattern 10 internal door.
> Nice.
> 
> 
> ...



There is a bit of Jimmy Smiths jazz going on here so all is Fab as they say.

Plus the man himself cooked supper so all is rather damn good.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> There is a bit of Jimmy Smiths jazz going on here so all is Fab as they say.
> 
> Plus* the man himself cooked supper* so all is rather damn good.


Frisson chips for sure; he wouldn't have cooked his goose.


----------



## srw (11 Jan 2017)

I saw this out of the edge of my eye in clickbait corner on the Guardian website:
http://www.trueactivist.com/15-beers-you-need-to-stop-drinking-immediately/15

Since it comes from _True Activist_ and I know this thread is truly right-on I _had _to share it. The shocking truth - Newky Brown contains caramel! Guinness contains a product made from fish! Some big brand American lagers contain corn syrup, which may be GM! Beer is high in carbohydrate! Beer is high in calories! Strong beer is very high in calories and carbohydrate and will give you the munchies and a beer belly!

As the website says:

*Share This with Fellow Beer Drinkers*
It’s important to expose companies that use harmful ingredients in our products. This information is hidden from the public with millions of dollars of false advertising, laws, etc. You can always vote with your money. As this information about GMO beers spreads, _we will see a decrease in production of these beers_ and the companies may eliminate the harmful ingredients altogether. Most importantly, when you hang out with your friends, you will be able to share beer that’s more delicious and healthier.

(I don't think they've quite got the hang of how marketing works...)


----------



## Aperitif (11 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> There is *a bit of Jimmy Smiths jazz going on here* so all is Fab as they say.
> 
> Plus the man himself cooked supper so all is rather damn good.


Scrub the sea, the fowl...it has to be...
Hammond chips!


----------



## Aperitif (11 Jan 2017)

srw said:


> I saw this out of the edge of my eye in clickbait corner on the Guardian website:
> http://www.trueactivist.com/15-beers-you-need-to-stop-drinking-immediately/15
> 
> Since it comes from _True Activist_ and I know this thread is truly right-on I _had _to share it. The shocking truth - Newky Brown contains caramel! Guinness contains a product made from fish! Some big brand American lagers contain corn syrup, which may be GM! Beer is high in carbohydrate! Beer is high in calories! Strong beer is very high in calories and carbohydrate and will give you the munchies and a beer belly!
> ...


For the 'shoemending fraternity'..(mahabi wearing tendency etc...)


----------



## theclaud (11 Jan 2017)

srw said:


> I saw this out of the edge of my eye in clickbait corner on the Guardian website:
> http://www.trueactivist.com/15-beers-you-need-to-stop-drinking-immediately/15
> 
> Since it comes from _True Activist_ and I know this thread is truly right-on I _had _to share it. The shocking truth - Newky Brown contains caramel! Guinness contains a product made from fish! Some big brand American lagers contain corn syrup, which may be GM! Beer is high in carbohydrate! Beer is high in calories! Strong beer is very high in calories and carbohydrate and will give you the munchies and a beer belly!
> ...


 
Well - it is bollocks, but then I have to agree that if anyone is drinking Coors Light, they should stop immediately. And have a word with themselves.


----------



## Crackle (11 Jan 2017)




----------



## stephec (11 Jan 2017)

Tesco's bargain section, a lovely little find.


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Jan 2017)

stephec said:


> Tesco's bargain section, a lovely little find.
> 
> View attachment 156865


Any good?


----------



## stephec (11 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> Any good?


Very nice indeed.

If you've ever had the West Indies Porter it's a slightly heavier version of that.


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Jan 2017)

Will look out for it .... Your Tesco must be posher than mine!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jan 2017)

Crackle said:


>




Chortle, I'm getting some.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Jan 2017)

Mid afternoon sharpener before heading home tonight.

Local brew...Gweilo IPA. "Gweilo" is an old word used to describe "foreign devils". Now it's a gentle leg pull. Anyway its really good stuff. Very similar indeed to Brewdog's Punk. And it's happy hour so I'm gonna have another. Cheers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jan 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> The Beercast's list of breweries to watch in 2017;
> http://thebeercast.com/2017/01/2017-picks.html
> 
> Seems fair enough, aside, maybe, from Camden, whose offerings I never found that exciting. Cloudwater, Williams Brothers & Lines are all brewers I've enjoyed stuff from in the past (Lines being the new venture from the brewer behind Celt).


I just can't get excited about Williams Brothers at all, they do decent beer so I am not sure why. Anyway, I can't.


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> I just can't get excited about Williams Brothers at all, they do decent beer so I am not sure why. Anyway, I can't.


It's possible that they're a bit more exotic down here, I suppose. The beers I've tried of theirs have been good in an interesting way (Caesar Augustus, a couple of limited run "collabos").


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> I just can't get excited about Williams Brothers at all, they do decent beer so I am not sure why. Anyway, I can't.



Decent brewers, good beer, probs not hipster enough for you marmers.


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Jan 2017)

stephec said:


> Very nice indeed.
> 
> If you've ever had the West Indies Porter it's a slightly heavier version of that.


...although with a bit more dark fruit & less smoke in the taste (if Foriegn Extra stout is the one I'm thinking of). It's lovely.


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Jan 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Decent brewers, good beer, probs not hipster enough for you marmers.


They do stick a logo on their caps though - and the name of the brewery is printed around the side of the cap, iirc.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jan 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> They do stick a logo on their caps though - and the name of the brewery is printed around the side of the cap, iirc.



You'd think that'd be enough on its own. 

Marm's theme...


----------



## User482 (12 Jan 2017)

theclaud said:


> Well - it is bollocks, but then I have to agree that if anyone is drinking Coors Light, they should stop immediately. And have a word with themselves.


I have a dreadful confession: I used to work in the packaging industry, and our main customers were producers of FYP. I have spent many hours on the bottling lines for Budweiser, Coors and Stella.


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Jan 2017)

Possibly of interest to Home Brewers @DP ? and beer historians;
http://barclayperkins.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## User169 (12 Jan 2017)

Thiornbridge now comes in Ickle bottles.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jan 2017)

DP said:


> Thiornbridge now comes in Ickle bottles.
> 
> View attachment 158056



Gettin' another one then?


----------



## User169 (12 Jan 2017)

srw said:


> ! Guinness contains a product made from fish!



Your link has been doing the rounds for a couple of years at least. Guinness announced some time ago that they were replacing isinglass in their process. Fully veggie now I guess.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jan 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Decent brewers, good beer, probs not hipster enough for you marmers.


Most likely, I is like crazy shite hip


----------



## User169 (12 Jan 2017)

Just posted off a job application off to that Belgium!. 

Beer nirvana here I come (mebbe).


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Show us a photo of your beard then.


Beards are no longer hip, they ceased being hip on 03.01.17 when I shaved mine off.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jan 2017)

DP said:


> Just posted off a job application off to that Belgium!.
> 
> Beer nirvana here I come (mebbe).


Ask Belgium if they have a job for me


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jan 2017)

User said:


> You are so right, mine is no longer hip, it has transcended all hipness.


It's shite, if that's what you mean


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jan 2017)

DP said:


> Just posted off a job application off to that Belgium!.
> 
> Beer nirvana here I come (mebbe).



Good luck DP, are Mrs DP and the DPettes as excited about the beer move?


----------



## User169 (12 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> Ask Belgium if they have a job for me



ill be on the blower first thing in the morning.

(Company I've applied to is just outside Gent in the Oudenaarde direction!)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jan 2017)

DP said:


> ill be on the blower first thing in the morning.
> 
> (Company I've applied to is just outside Gent in the Oudenaarde direction!)


Deffo make a point of saying what a splendid chap I am then


----------



## User169 (12 Jan 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Good luck DP, are Mrs DP and the DPettes as excited about the beer move?



That would be a no! 

Mind you, in an especially cunning move, I've simultaneously applied for a job in Switzerland.

Given a choice.....


----------



## Spartak (12 Jan 2017)

In Brussels again !!!







Hotel is approx 100m from Bier Circus :-)

http://www.bier-circus.be/?lang=en


----------



## Spartak (12 Jan 2017)

Next ..........


----------



## Spartak (12 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> Beards are no longer hip, they ceased being hip on 03.01.17 when I shaved mine off.



I'm in Brussels tonight ..... still lots of beards ?!?!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jan 2017)

Spartak said:


> I'm in Brussels tonight ..... still lots of beards ?!?!


Way behind my hipster curve


----------



## Spartak (12 Jan 2017)




----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Mid afternoon sharpener before heading home tonight.
> 
> Local brew...Gweilo IPA. "Gweilo" is an old word used to describe "foreign devils". Now it's a gentle leg pull. Anyway its really good stuff. Very similar indeed to Brewdog's Punk. And it's happy hour so I'm gonna have another. Cheers
> 
> View attachment 157468


Yeah 7 quid a pint it must be HK! Have you been to that little bar on Cheung Chau that does all the Belgian ales? stumbled across it on a visit last year and had far too many.


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> Most likely, I is like crazy shite hip


Safe fam!


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> Ask Belgium if they have a job for me


And me too please. I've read nearly all of the @brouwervanklomp twitter feed by way of acclimatisation.


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Jan 2017)

Here comes Mass Market Craft;
http://beervana.blogspot.co.uk/2017/01/here-comes-mass-market-craft.html


----------



## nickyboy (13 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> Yeah 7 quid a pint it must be HK! Have you been to that little bar on Cheung Chau that does all the Belgian ales? stumbled across it on a visit last year and had far too many.



HK$50 happy hour so that's about £5 post brexit. It was in a swanky development in Kowloon so pricing was OK. I know the bar you're on about but have never been. To be honest, the locals are coming up with some good stuff these days and there are a few bars in Kowloon and HK Island that carry quite a range

This place is as good as any but, as you say, the pricing can be a bit steep unless you can get a happy hour deal

http://www.kowloon-taproom.com/


----------



## User169 (13 Jan 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Here comes Mass Market Craft;
> http://beervana.blogspot.co.uk/2017/01/here-comes-mass-market-craft.html



An interesting stat in one of the other posts on that blog..

"Even within craft, the top six percent of breweries make 84% of the beer...."

(I assume this is in the US)


----------



## rich p (13 Jan 2017)

Pre 6 pm snifters. Arbor Yakima valley. Effing lovely start to the weekend.
As an aside, I'm raging a draught blood about a likeable Yankee dude cycling across the U.S. who thought that Yakima was one of the most miserable, small-minded, sullen places he'd ever stayed in. Carry on.


----------



## User169 (13 Jan 2017)

rich p said:


> I'm raging a draught blood....]



Wat?


----------



## rich p (13 Jan 2017)

DP said:


> Wat?


Holy crap!!!!!!
Wat indeed!!!!!!!
stet...._reading a crazyguy blog._...


----------



## rich p (13 Jan 2017)

User said:


> I preferred the original


It was a fine example of autocorrect purple prose.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Jan 2017)

rich p said:


> Pre 6 pm snifters. Arbor Yakima valley. Effing lovely start to the weekend.
> As an aside, I'm raging a draught blood about a likeable Yankee dude cycling across the U.S. who thought that Yakima was one of the most miserable, small-minded, sullen places he'd ever stayed in. Carry on.
> View attachment 219733



One of your crisps seems to be escaping the bowl in a Dali-esque manner


----------



## rich p (13 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> One of your crisps seems to be escaping the bowl in a Dali-esque manner


I caught the little ready salted bastard...


----------



## rich p (13 Jan 2017)

rich p said:


> I caught the little ready salted bastard...


Oooh, I assumed that would swearfilter to peanut. Which would have been a meme like gag.
I'm actually not sure what a meme is but don't feel obliged to educate me.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jan 2017)

OT I had Lalo Schifrin autocorrected to Allow Shillings the other day, oh how I laughed...


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> HK$50 happy hour so that's about £5 post brexit. It was in a swanky development in Kowloon so pricing was OK. I know the bar you're on about but have never been. To be honest, the locals are coming up with some good stuff these days and there are a few bars in Kowloon and HK Island that carry quite a range
> 
> This place is as good as any but, as you say, the pricing can be a bit steep unless you can get a happy hour deal
> 
> http://www.kowloon-taproom.com/


That Kowloon quaffery looks good !
Bugger all that side when i lived in HK mid 90s...loads of bars on harbour side including German one last time i went, happy days. Even went to Schnurbart for old times sake not much changes there...Moose pub in LKF when it was Her Majestys realm, now that was a pub


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Jan 2017)

I refuse to post a pic of it but am currently drinking this very nice stuff:

http://www.pilgrim.co.uk/ourbeers/SeasonalBeers.aspx

the last one in the list

in my local wondrous Spoons - so it has travelled all the way from Reigate to South London.

The label was a bit fuzzy (printed from the internet) so I was a bit doubtful and even an ex detective couldn't read it.

So I felt kinda tipsy before I'd tasted a drop.

Nice folks that they are, they let me taste it (try that in a trendy London bar) and things may soon look a bit fuzzy after all.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jan 2017)

DP said:


> ill be on the blower first thing in the morning.
> 
> (Company I've applied to is just outside Gent in the Oudenaarde direction!)



Please let Belgium know that I'll be there (in Gent and Oudenaarde) for the Tour of Flanders this year, should they wish to see what a splendid chap I really am 

Flights booked, now to find a hotel...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> Please let Belgium know that I'll be there (in Gent and Oudenaarde) for the Tour of Flanders this year, should they wish to see what a splendid chap I really am
> 
> Flights booked, now to find a hotel...



I'd sit tight pal or you'll be coming home disappointed.


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Jan 2017)

rich p said:


> It was a fine example of autocorrect purple prose.


I thought you'd been watching too much of this; http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...n-slang-in-smash-hit-video-clip-a3438491.html


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Jan 2017)

Mmmmm
Like creme brulee in pint form!
Smooth, creamy, velvety with slightly smokey afternotes....am in love....


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Jan 2017)

Ok

You're going to love this one

Wild Beer Company
By The Sea
ABC: 7.2%
Allergens: Shellfish

It's not altogether unpleasant; there's a taste I can't figure out, not fish (as you might imagine) but something like germolene.

I think I like it.

[Shonky internet so photo won't upload]


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Jan 2017)

Right oh

Here we are.

Gyle 666 Imperial Stout
Tastes every one of its twelve percents

Thick like medicine and not really very nice at first but then, when its toasty, licorice sugar comes through it's better.

Ultimately it's just too alcoholic


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Right oh
> 
> Here we are.
> 
> ...



Glass size, mossy?


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Jan 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Glass size, mossy?


It's a narf


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jan 2017)




----------



## rich p (14 Jan 2017)

DeMo Dag & Nacht. Serious ale this. Burnt toffee, sweet and sour molasses. Defo not a session ale. Lovely stuff which DP will surely miss in Switzerland unless he can brew a clone!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jan 2017)

rich p said:


> DeMo Dag & Nacht. Serious ale this. Burnt toffee, sweet and sour molasses. Defo not a session ale. Lovely stuff which DP will surely miss in Switzerland unless he can brew a clone!
> 
> View attachment 304919



Massive glass or tiny chair, gnnnnn...


----------



## Crackle (14 Jan 2017)

I don't think I've had one before, very nice






Dessert: Been waiting to get my paws on one of these for ages. Only a teeny one though. Worth waiting for (wot?)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jan 2017)

Crackle said:


> I don't think I've had one before, very nice
> 
> View attachment 306156
> 
> ...


I don't want to alarm you Crax, but someone is looking in your window at you.


----------



## Crackle (14 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> I don't want to alarm you Crax, but someone is looking in your window at you.


I feckin told you that when I was living in Scotland. Ya didnae believe me then!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jan 2017)

Crackle said:


> I feckin told you that when I was living in Scotland. Ya didnae believe me then!


Aye, that was made up, you thought there was a beast outside, you nutjob.

I'd be more afraid of the lurking figure now.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jan 2017)

Crackle said:


> Dessert: Been waiting to get my paws on one of these for ages. Only a teeny one though. Worth waiting for (wot?)
> 
> View attachment 306158



No Engineers Reserve then?


----------



## Crackle (14 Jan 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> No Engineers Reserve then?


No. Big difference?


----------



## rich p (14 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> Aye, that was made up, you thought there was a beast outside, you nutjob.
> 
> I'd be more afraid of the lurking figure now.


It wasn't made up Marmy...
...it was a real fecking ghost


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jan 2017)

Crackle said:


> No. Big difference?



Flavour and +3%


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jan 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> No Engineers Reserve then?





Crackle said:


> No. Big difference?





threebikesmcginty said:


> Flavour and +3%



And it's not sold in this country.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (14 Jan 2017)

Beer flavour energy gel on sale in one of my local bike shops: 







It's the future.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> And it's not sold in this country.



I can buy it in this one!

http://harviestoun.com/shop/products/engineers-reserve


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jan 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I can buy it in this one!
> 
> http://harviestoun.com/shop/products/engineers-reserve


How did you manage that!? Each time I have looked it has told me not available in the UK 

Edit; http://harviestoun.com/our-beers/engineers-reserve


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> How did you manage that!? Each time I have looked it has told me not available in the UK
> 
> Edit; http://harviestoun.com/our-beers/engineers-reserve



That works fine.






Get one of your kids to do it for you as you're clearly struggling with the internets.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jan 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That works fine.
> 
> View attachment 317976
> 
> ...


I have no idea how to do a screenshot but the link I posted tells me:
"We brewed this after feedback from the USA suggested the abv of our original Old Engine Oil (6%) was too low for their tastes… So we created this intensely flavoured but incredibly smooth 9% brew especially for them! NOT AVAILABLE IN THE UK."

It's a bloody conspiracy!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jan 2017)

I bought some from them


----------



## Crackle (15 Jan 2017)

10 quid delivery, arf, arf. Ordering online just wouldn't work for me. It doesn't work for Rich either but for different reasons! 

So I shall continue to continue, to pretend, that beer stocks will never end and shops will never bend, to the internet..............name that tune.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jan 2017)

Crackle said:


> 10 quid delivery, arf, arf. Ordering online just wouldn't work for me. It doesn't work for Rich either but for different reasons!
> 
> So I shall continue to continue, to pretend, that beer stocks will never end and shops will never bend, to the internet..............name that tune.



I bought mine last year and they had a code for free delivery. Anyway to justify £10 del you just by loads of beer.


----------



## Crackle (15 Jan 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Anyway to justify £10 del you just by loads of beer.


That's the bit that wouldn't work! Anyway next time they've a free delivery deal, speak up.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jan 2017)

Crackle said:


> That's the bit that wouldn't work! Anyway next time they've a free delivery deal, speak up.



I did last time, see!



threebikesmcginty said:


> Harviestoun Old Engine Oil Engineers Reserve, a 9% beauty, is back! See posts passim, this is fabulous stuff.
> 
> http://harviestoun.com/shop/products/engineers-reserve
> 
> Got an email from them, if you put CANS16 in the voucher code bit you get free shipping. I've used it, it works.


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Jan 2017)

Magic Rock, Inhaler from a keg

Another, albeit bloody lovely, resinous & fruity, identikit craft beer that would fail the blind taste test.

[Beermoth wi-fi still flaky. It's a glass of cloudy beer]


----------



## rich p (15 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Magic Rock, Inhaler from a keg
> 
> Another, albeit bloody lovely, resinous & fruity, identikit craft beer that would fail the blind taste test.
> 
> [Beermoth wi-fi still flaky. It's a glass of cloudy beer]


Have you checked that they wash the glasses?


----------



## User482 (16 Jan 2017)

This looks fun:


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Jan 2017)

Flagship (Hook Norton, 5.3% abv)







My first Hook Norton brew, I think, is this - the only offering from that esteem'd brewer in the local Waitrose at the time.

This is an unusual IPA, with a fair bit of dark, fruity sweetness up front, with the herby hops emerging later in the taste. Quite old fashioned, in a way, but I liked it. Note also the Marmers friendly cap.

Mrs M says: "I have already taken my glass while you faff about doing pictures. Also, the beer was very nice."


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Jan 2017)

Robinsons unveil their seasonals for the year - they're film/tv themed;
http://siba.co.uk/2017/01/robinsons-brewery-launch-six-movie-inspired-seasonal-beers-for-2017/


----------



## srw (16 Jan 2017)

User482 said:


> This looks fun:
> View attachment 333550


As always, start light - Grolsch Radler, Fruitesse and Magners are the weakest things on the menu - then work up to something stronger.


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Jan 2017)

Is that Vladimir?


----------



## User482 (16 Jan 2017)

srw said:


> As always, start light - Grolsch Radler, Fruitesse and Magners are the weakest things on the menu - then work up to something stronger.


I thought of you when I saw the Westmalle Tripel. Though it may have to wait until I've finished work.


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Jan 2017)

Any beer drinkers agree?


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Jan 2017)

User3094 said:


> Yes. 599 Dollars for a bottle of wine is outrageous.


Yes clearly a good vintage anus that one.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Jan 2017)

Manchester Beer Festival this week!!

Just booked the day off work and I have bought my ticket for Friday

Yay


----------



## Aperitif (16 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Manchester Beer Festival this week!!
> 
> Just booked the day off a Weatherspoons local and I have bought my ticket for Friday
> 
> Yay


FTFY


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Jan 2017)

Aperitif said:


> FTFY


Oh, no, no. There will be time for Wetherspoons breakfast and probably tea as well


----------



## User169 (16 Jan 2017)

St Bernardus 12 from 2011. This is great. Super smooth, caramel, figs and perfect carbonation.


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Jan 2017)

Is the founder of Cloudwater being disingenuous? I note that they recently announced that there will be no more casks from them. 

Take a look at @cloudwaterbrew's Tweet: https://twitter.com/cloudwaterbrew/status/821036058691436544?s=09


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Is the founder of Cloudwater being disingenuous? I note that they recently announced that there will be no more casks from them.
> 
> Take a look at @cloudwaterbrew's Tweet: https://twitter.com/cloudwaterbrew/status/821036058691436544?s=09



Cloudwater's point, iirc, was that they couldn't make money from putting their beer in cask, because punters expect a lower price. A few other craft types chipped in, largely to the effect that they considered cask something of a loss leader (again, iirc) - valuable from the point of view of getting your name out there, but not especially profitable (caveat: I've not read everything written in response to the Cloudwater announcement).

There's a roundup here;
http://www.brewgeekery.com/cloudwater-and-the-cask-beer-craftermath-a-blog-post-round-up/

...and Roger Prolz specifically addresses the article Cloudwater tweeted here;
http://protzonbeer.co.uk/comments/2017/01/16/brown-s-cask-attack-is-wide-of-the-mark
and specifically that it's not related to Cloudwater's announcement;


> ...this is a different argument. Cloudwater was never a major producer of cask and its decision is related to price, not quality.



Cloudwater are either doing a bit of post-hoc justification ("we were right to stop doing cask for this reason as well") or just being interested in the state of the beer world.


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Jan 2017)

I'd not read this, (from that round up post);
http://beernouveau.co.uk/costs-quality-again-and-that-elusive-profit/

...which is a breakdown of how much everything costs for one brewery.


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Jan 2017)

They are naughty.

I've seen their beer in Spoons

I also had one of their fancy beers the other day and it was horrid (had a faint whiff of old biddy's handbag)


----------



## Elybazza61 (18 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Manchester Beer Festival this week!!
> 
> Just booked the day off work and I have bought my ticket for Friday
> 
> Yay




Me and the better half should be going to the Cambridge winter beer fest this Friday,will be the first one we've been to for a while.

Got some nice sounding stuff on as well;

http://www.cambridgebeerfestival.com/waf/21/beer

http://www.cambridgebeerfestival.com/waf/21/foreignbeer


----------



## stephec (18 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> They are naughty.
> 
> I've seen their beer in Spoons
> 
> I also had one of their fancy beers the other day and it was horrid *(had a faint whiff of old biddy's handbag)*



Should we really ask how you know that smell?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jan 2017)

stephec said:


> Should we really ask how you know that smell?


He had one with him, obvs


----------



## rich p (18 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> He had one with him, obvs


A handbag or an old biddy?


----------



## stephec (18 Jan 2017)

rich p said:


> A handbag or an old biddy?


I didn't want to ask.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jan 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Goose is first rate beer, not seen it on tap before though - yumtus, as the hip young things say.


A fave here.... had a night of it on a yacf camping weekend, slipped down rather too well :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jan 2017)

From last night in Ireland. The Saison was bright and refreshing, the Pale ale waay to bitter hopped for my liking, akin to usanian IPA.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> From last night in Iteland. The Saidon was bright and refreshing, the Pale ale waay to bitter hopped for my liking, akin to usanian IPA.
> 
> View attachment 333974
> 
> ...


That beer sabotaged your speller, Fabio. Less of the flash please...unless artfully employed. I know Guy Fawkes was a Catholic but that's a bit of a tame label for an Irish brew. 'Shadow V' or 'Agent Orange' perhaps wouldn't hack it in the same way as some idiot trying to blow up Parliament.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jan 2017)

Aperitif said:


> That beer sabotaged your speller, Fabio. Less of the flash please...unless artfully employed. I know Guy Fawkes was a Catholic but that's a bit of a tame label for an Irish brew. 'Shadow V' or 'Agent Orange' perhaps wouldn't hack it in the same way as some idiot trying to blow up Parliament.


Fat finger trouble corrected :-)


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Jan 2017)

After a couple of years of mithering my local has Drygate beers on the shelf!

Malty, appley, frizzanté, sweet.

@rich p will remember this is the one The Beer Dispensary sent back because they thought it was so horrible.

I like it


----------



## rich p (19 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> After a couple of years of mithering my local has Drygate beers on the shelf!
> 
> Malty, appley, frizzanté, sweet.
> 
> ...


I remember very little of that day, Mossy...


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Jan 2017)

rich p said:


> I remember very little of that day, Mossy...


You owe me two hundred quid


----------



## User169 (19 Jan 2017)

The less well known Trappist, Achel. This is their triple. A decent fruity 8%'er. Nothing to frighten the horses - just a well made brew.

The boozer is full of a student fraternity having a beer tasting. The landlord is clearly getting rid of a few aged bottles. They've just voted on where to go and eat - McD's seems to be the winner.


----------



## User169 (19 Jan 2017)

rich p said:


> I remember very little of that day, Mossy...



Mossy and Rich P on the razzle - well down the bingo


----------



## rich p (19 Jan 2017)

DP said:


> Mossy and Rich P on the razzle - well down the bingo
> 
> View attachment 334020


I've spilt white paint on my brogues, dammit.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Jan 2017)

DP said:


> Mossy and Rich P on the razzle - well down the bingo
> 
> View attachment 334020


Again, I LOL'd


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Jan 2017)




----------



## MossCommuter (20 Jan 2017)

Sour and winey

Funny.

I know someone like that


----------



## Aperitif (20 Jan 2017)

Carton jaune, Mossy. Two consecutive posts, two consecutive pictures - no liquid (save for the amount of 'liquide' needed for the grog). Can't quite make it out on the second pic. but it must be a minute measure! The Mossirlami will not go far unless you get a bit tanked up and start splashing out some of that £200 that Rich paid you back recently...I can proudly report that I went very close to The Harp just now - and resisted being led unto temptation, but delivered myself into the art shop.
Have a splendid 'Tour des Kegs'


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Jan 2017)

Another keeper


----------



## Aperitif (20 Jan 2017)

OT Why don't the soccer nobbers get sent off the pitch for ten minutes when the rugby gents do?


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Jan 2017)

Ok, this is the double Sonoma






Happy now?


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Jan 2017)




----------



## martint235 (20 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 334119


Bit on the weak side but I suppose you are on a session....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jan 2017)

Aperitif said:


> View attachment 334116
> 
> OT Why don't the soccer nobbers get sent off the pitch for ten minutes when the rugby gents do?


You are Marco Van Basten and I claim 10 pints 
http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...sten-fifa-plans-change-football-a7534186.html


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Jan 2017)

Yay

I won a bar towel


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Jan 2017)

Just had this at the Cambridge winter fest, really,really nice;


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Jan 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> Just had this at the Cambridge winter fest, really,really nice;
> 
> View attachment 334152



I'm not usually a fan of comedy beer names, make an exception for that one.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Yay
> 
> I won a bar towel
> 
> View attachment 334141



You could use it to dry out, you old soak. 

Gales HSB, lovely beer btw.


----------



## User169 (20 Jan 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm not usually a fan of comedy beer names, make an exception for that one.



There's another one "F*ck the caravans on fire".


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Jan 2017)

The full list of yesterday in Dermott style (no particular order):


DeMo, Amarillo DIPA, 9.2% - amazing, my third placed beer
3 Horne, Mangootje, 7% - horrid
Binghams, Vanilla Stout, 5% - lovely beer, enjoyed this upthread and sought it out deliberately
Offbeat, Unconventional Lime Pepper Saison, 4.5% - as opposed to conventional lime pepper saison  - very nice, loved it
Waen, Pamplemousse, 4.2% - OK, meh
Wiper & True, Milkshake, 5% - Nice enough
Wildside, Red Chilli Lime Lager, 4.8% - yak, the manager of my local became besotted with this so we'll have to endure it again
Runaway, Winter Saison, 6.3% - very uninteresting, nothing stands out in my mind other than, meh
Track, Double Sonoma, 8.2% - My champion beer, I went for seconds and thirds (and I think I might have declared my undying love to the brewer )
Anspach & Hobday, The Griotte BA Syrah, 5.6% - a fag paper between this and the Track Double Sonoma, second placed for me. It's sour, as I mentioned previously and I really liked it. This is one of two beers I had second and third helpings of
I might go back today in the hope that they still have the last two on sale.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Jan 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You could use it to dry out, you old soak.
> 
> Gales HSB, lovely beer btw.


I won it throwing metal discs at a frog.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> I won it throwing metal discs at a frog.



Serves him right, bleedin' French...


----------



## rich p (21 Jan 2017)

I'm away in deepest Surrey for the weekend. I had a couple of pints from the local microbrewery, Hogsback. Really nice proper ale, T.E.A. Traditional English Ale, I assume.
Could have had a little bit more life but a nice glass compensated!






And the view from my window of a black headed gull skating...


----------



## nickyboy (21 Jan 2017)

rich p said:


> I'm away in deepest Surrey for the weekend. I had a couple of pints from the local microbrewery, Hogsback. Really nice proper ale, T.E.A. Traditional English Ale, I assume.
> Could have had a little bit more life but a nice glass compensated!
> View attachment 334225
> 
> ...



Nice one of a Diplodocus about to sit on a Parker Knoll recliner too


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jan 2017)

rich p said:


> I'm away in deepest Surrey for the weekend. I had a couple of pints from the local microbrewery, Hogsback. Really nice proper ale, T.E.A. Traditional English Ale, I assume.
> Could have had a little bit more life but a nice glass compensated!
> View attachment 334225


Given that this is the first ever in focus picture of beer you have posted on the thread I am guessing the real target for your camera was the young lady in the distance...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Nice one of a Diplodocus about to sit on a Parker Knoll recliner too



Leave it.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Jan 2017)

Day Two in the big beer house.

Yesterday's superstars all sold out but still plenty to enjoy. I am definitely in a sour beer phase.

Anyway; one for the south coast contingent:






Every bit as good as it looks too


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jan 2017)

Hooky innit. Yumtz.


----------



## srw (21 Jan 2017)

Lindisfarne Scotch Ale from Aegir Bryggeri. Geographically confused, as Mrs W pointed out. It's a heavy - nice and sweet and strong. Despite over 90 years of experience between us neither of us managed to make the ringpull work, so we I was reduced to squeezing it out through a tiny hole in the lid. Another reason to prefer bottles.

Syd Strong's Cascadian Red Rye Ale. Dark, ryish, not very red, very bitter. But not overhopped - the alcohol strength counteracts the florality of the hops.

Weird Beard Smoked. Not actually a classic Rauchbier but something rather more subdued - a fairly pale brew with a strong hit of smoke on the nose but not much on the tongue.





Mrs Bell's Rhubarb beer jam. None of your fannying around with putting fruit into beer - put the beer into the fruit, and have it for breakfast. Not really a jam because it's not particularly set, and (says the label) made with wheat beer. Unlike most alcoholic additions to food it's a definite addition to the flavour, and after the first hit of surprise of finding a Hoegaarden flavour in your jampot it's a very attractive one. Mrs Bell apparently makes batches of whatever she fancies and takes them into our local farm shop, who sell them.


----------



## rich p (22 Jan 2017)

Okay, I was sold a flanker by the barman of my hotel and the actual microbrewery wasn't the Hogsbank one i mentioned before. The one I was hunting and found today was the Frensham brewery, which is a tiny brewery in some rural farm outbuildings. You can buy tapped off pints and consume in the yard or polybags of various sizes to take home. I got 2 pints of Owlswood porter @ 6% and Forager, a ruby ale at 4.5. The porter is deliciously malty and treacle but the bags make it look suspiciously like the contents of a colostomy bag...


----------



## rich p (22 Jan 2017)

User said:


> That reminds me, I ought to donate blood again.


Aren't you too old yet...


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Jan 2017)

One third of a pint of Prairie brewery, "Flare" from Oklahoma.

£3.85 

Yes, three pounds eighty five pence (1.61 Mossirlamis) for a THIRD of a pint.

That's £11.55 a pint.

It's nice, it's a sour beer that makes me think of goosegogs and, ok, it came all the way from Murrikah, but really, £11.55 a pint is a bit farking daft.

I'm only having one then I'm off to Spoons.


----------



## User169 (22 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> One third of a pint of Prairie brewery, "Flare" from Oklahoma.
> 
> £3.85
> 
> ...



I like Prairies stuff, but it's so damn pricey.


----------



## rich p (22 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Even you aren't too old. Provided you carry on doing it the upper age limit is relaxable, if that is a word.


Ah, I thought it was a 60 age limit. It must be that beard that makes you look as old as Confucius...


----------



## User169 (22 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> One third of a pint of Prairie brewery, "Flare" from Oklahoma.
> 
> £3.85
> 
> ...



The bar I'm in right now has 500ml bottles for 14 eurobeans.


----------



## User169 (22 Jan 2017)

So my landlord had just sold up



To a couple who already have a bar in town. Sadly, I expect they'll dumb it down and get more crappy Dutch craft beer which they can sell at a good margin.

No more stupidly expensive US beer.


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Jan 2017)

DP said:


> So my landlord had just sold up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that DP.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Jan 2017)

DP said:


> The bar I'm in right now has 500ml bottles for 14 eurobeans.


 £13.69 a pint!

It's nice

but it's not _that _nice


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Jan 2017)

DP said:


> So my landlord had just sold up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should have bought it


----------



## User169 (23 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> You should have bought it



Did think about it. A few back of the beer mat calculations weren't entirely encouraging and Mrs DP wasn't hugely keen.


----------



## srw (23 Jan 2017)

Ever unconventional I'm having The Kernel's Imperial Brown Stout London 1856 (9.5% of your falling-down juice) - or as I'd call it a rather nice black barley wine - with my haggis tonight. We have a bottle of Highland Park Dark Origins too.


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Jan 2017)

srw said:


> Ever unconventional I'm having The Kernel's Imperial Brown Stout London 1856 (9.5% of your falling-down juice) - or as I'd call it a rather nice black barley wine - with my haggis tonight. We have a bottle of Highland Park Dark Origins too.


Highland Park...my favourite whisky-the perfect balance between the mellower fruitiness of the Speysiders and the peaty smokiness of the Islay malts. Harviestoun mature their Ola Dubh in Highland park Casks IIRC-slainte!


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Jan 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> Just had this at the Cambridge winter fest, really,really nice;
> 
> View attachment 334152


What a sweary little owl.


----------



## Aperitif (25 Jan 2017)

DP said:


> So my landlord had just sold up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not been keeping an eye on recent posts - this may have been offered already but @DP particularly:
http://www.camdentownbrewery.com/news-and-events/news/your-beer-here

Closing today?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (25 Jan 2017)

At the beginning of December, Louis, our dear old black cat finally had to be put to sleep. He had been our constant companion for the best part of 19 years. 

Tonight I am raising a glass to many happy memories.


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Jan 2017)

La version onze est arrivée

Initial impression on the nose is hewouge grapefruit aroma and the flavour lives up to it.

It's lush






And for the cappage nerds


----------



## Spartak (25 Jan 2017)




----------



## srw (26 Jan 2017)

Now we know @Crackle's secret. It's an ultrasonic vibrator.





How to give perfect head to your beer: https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2017/jan/25/kitchen-gadget-review-beer-perfect-head


----------



## nickyboy (26 Jan 2017)

srw said:


> View attachment 334948
> 
> Now we know @Crackle's secret. It's an ultrasonic vibrator.
> View attachment 334949
> ...



Given its obvious alternative uses it's not going anywhere near a beer of mine


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jan 2017)

srw said:


> View attachment 334948
> 
> Now we know @Crackle's secret. It's an ultrasonic vibrator.
> View attachment 334949
> ...



Utter nonsense, you can shove that up your arse.


----------



## Crackle (26 Jan 2017)

srw said:


> View attachment 334948
> 
> Now we know @Crackle's secret. It's an ultrasonic vibrator.
> View attachment 334949
> ...


I don't need it.


----------



## martint235 (26 Jan 2017)

I need to find some decent beer for this evening. It's either that or Heineken.

@ianrauk what was the one you mentioned on Sunday? Was it a golden Hobgoblin? I found one but it was only 3.8%.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> I need to find some decent beer for this evening. It's either that or Heineken.
> 
> @ianrauk what was the one you mentioned on Sunday? Was it a golden Hobgoblin? I found one but it was only 3.8%.




Any beer is better then Heineken, any...


Hobgoblin Gold is 4.5, it's ok, quite hoppy though.
Hobgoblin Ruby Red is the daddy, a very tasty 5.2


----------



## martint235 (26 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Any beer is better then Heineken, any...
> 
> 
> Hobgoblin Gold is 4.5, it's ok, quite hoppy though.
> Hobgoblin Ruby Red is the daddy, a very tasty 5.2


Ok that's not the Hobgoblin one I saw then. Will have another look tonight.

I do think Heineken is often maligned. It's not as bad as Fosters.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Jan 2017)

Was it this one?


----------



## martint235 (26 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> View attachment 334977
> 
> 
> Was it this one?


No. I am more than familiar with that one, my favourite of the Hobgoblin family. Ian was mentioning that there is a Gold one that is very hoppy.

I may just buy some Proper Job.


----------



## User169 (26 Jan 2017)

Beer trading!! This lot just winged their way in from that Miami.


----------



## srw (26 Jan 2017)

DP said:


> Beer trading!! This lot just winged their way in from that Miami.
> 
> View attachment 334997


I see the smog has returned to Florida. I blame Trump.


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Jan 2017)

DP said:


> Beer trading!! This lot just winged their way in from that Miami.
> 
> View attachment 334997


Literally every label unreadable.

Good work!


----------



## rich p (26 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Literally every label unreadable.
> 
> Good work!


Looked fine to me...


----------



## srw (26 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Literally every label unreadable.
> 
> Good work!


There's a couple of bottles of claret in the middle, some white Burgundy to their right followed by a NZ Sauv. On the far left there's a half bottle of something sweet and sticky followed by a couple of whiskies. On the far right it's fortified corner - a bottle and a half of port and a bottle of sweet sherry for the ladies.


----------



## martint235 (26 Jan 2017)

Right I have 2 bottles of Hobgoblin Gold, 2 bottles of Fullers 1845 and the meat in the sandwich is 4 bottles of Proper Job


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jan 2017)

1845 is super yumtus.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> Right I have 2 bottles of Hobgoblin Gold, 2 bottles of Fullers 1845 and the meat in the sandwich is 4 bottles of Proper Job



That sounds great....I've got 2 weeks more on the wagon


----------



## martint235 (26 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> That sounds great....I've got 2 weeks more on the wagon


Oh dear. My wagon is staying in the garage this year


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Jan 2017)

Anyone seen this bad boy sold anywhere? I want to get it lined up for Feb 1st


----------



## martint235 (26 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> View attachment 335026
> Anyone seen this bad boy sold anywhere? I want to get it lined up for Feb 1st


You're probably going to have to go to a specialist for that or the web. Beersofeurope have it for £8.79


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> You're probably going to have to go to a specialist for that or the web. Beersofeurope have it for £8.79


Crikey! Better just do the six bottles then


----------



## rich p (26 Jan 2017)

I love this one. Most Arbor's are special though. This is a not over-hopped red ale with cascade and mosaic and dry hopped with Vic secret. Originally collab with the Italian mob, mezzo passo.
Yumtosio...


----------



## martint235 (26 Jan 2017)

rich p said:


> I love this one. Most Arbor's are special though. This is a not over-hopped red ale with cascade and mosaic and dry hopped with Vic secret. Originally collab with the Italian mob, mezzo passo.
> Yumtosio...
> View attachment 335031


Where do I buy Arbor stuff from?


----------



## martint235 (26 Jan 2017)

First impression of Hobgoblin Gold is the hoppy level is about right but it needs a bit more weight to it. Possibly from alcohol but just more oomph


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> I do think Heineken is often maligned


You're right - it is 


Grant Fondo said:


> View attachment 335026
> Anyone seen this bad boy sold anywhere? I want to get it lined up for Feb 1st


@DP is your man


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> First impression of Hobgoblin Gold is the hoppy level is about right but it needs a bit more weight to it. Possibly from alcohol but just more oomph


Lacking in body from a bottle but a perfect session pint from the cask


----------



## martint235 (26 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Lacking in body from a bottle but a perfect session pint from the cask


Ooh will look out for it then. Glad my view of lack of body wasn't just me though


----------



## rich p (26 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> Where do I buy Arbor stuff from?


No idea! I get mine from my local offie.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Lacking in body from a bottle but a perfect session pint from the cask



May 13 Mossy.....Llandudno revisited


----------



## Aperitif (26 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> Where do I buy Arbor stuff from?


You can only buy them tree at a time. 'Aroboreetyum'
Give Caps and Taps a call - K Town - sure I have seen it in there in passing...
Fish and Chips may be some people's fancy after or with their ermth pint. 2017 results here, of the best in the land.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jan 2017)

Marks have Arbor stuff.


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> May 13 Mossy.....Llandudno revisited


Hotel already booked

And train


----------



## User169 (27 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Literally every label unreadable.
> 
> Good work!



From left to right..

Stronger Than Fiction from Bottle Logic Brewing (14.2% bourdon BA imp stout on coffee beans and coconut)

Trademark Dispute Red Label Vanilla Chilies & Cinnamon from Cycle Brewing (bourbon BA imp stout on vanilla, cinnamon and chilli)

Trademark Dispute Green Label Hazlenut from Cycle Brewing (bourbon BA imp stout on hazelnuts)

Double Barrel Hunaphu from Cigar City (11.5% imp stout: stout aged on Peruvian cacao nibs, ancho and pasilla chiles, cinnamon and Madagascar vanilla beans aged in apple brandy and rum barrels before being blended together)

The Rusty Nail from Fremont Brewing (13.2% bourdon BA imp stout with cinnamon and licorice)

Kentucky Dark Star from Fremont Brewing (11% Imperial Oatmeal Stout aged in 15 year old single use kentucky)

Pulling Nails #5 from Side Project (8% blend of two beers that were fermented and aged in wine barrels for more than a year, aged on tart cherries)

Saison du Ble from Side Project (6% Chardonnay barrel-aged Wheat Saison)

West Ashley from Saint Adairius Rustic Ales (7.3% saison, aged in French Oak Pinot Noir barrels with apricots)

Grande Negro Voodoo Papi (Aged In Bourbon Barrels) from Voodoo Brewing (12.5% imp stout brewed with maple syrup, organic cocoa nibs, cinnamon, Serrano chili peppers, and Madagascar vanilla beans aged in bourbon barrels)

Black Magick (Rye Whiskey Barrels) from Voodoo Brewing (13% imp stout aged in rye whiskey barrels)

The Peach from De Garde (7.3% golden wild ale aged in Cognac barrels)


----------



## nickyboy (27 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Hotel already booked
> 
> And train



I'm umming and ahhhing about the best place for the evening sesh. TBH the Llandudno 'spoons is a bit crap but we can get seats and the food is acceptable for late arrivals. The pub we went to in 2015 was a bit meh too. I'm wondering about the Cottage Loaf but a bit worried about seating. And the food there is expensive (but nice). You'll have to scout them out on the day and put some "towels on the sunloungers"


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Jan 2017)

DP said:


> From left to right..
> 
> Stronger Than Fiction from Bottle Logic Brewing (14.2% bourdon BA imp stout on coffee beans and coconut)
> 
> ...



Pulling Nails #5 from Side Project sounds nice :P


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I'm umming and ahhhing about the best place for the evening sesh. TBH the Llandudno 'spoons is a bit crap but we can get seats and the food is acceptable for late arrivals. The pub we went to in 2015 was a bit meh too. I'm wondering about the Cottage Loaf but a bit worried about seating. And the food there is expensive (but nice). You'll have to scout them out on the day and put some "towels on the sunloungers"



The Spoons last year was farcical? Absolutely no cask beer and only a few bottles but I think we can assume that was an aberration (the beer engines had broken down). It was busy though but we did all manage to sit more or less around one table. I don't mind trying to do the sun loungers routine and if Mrs @doughnut doesn't ride she can come and help. Just don't expect us to be sober when you arrive.

Cottage loaf is a bit foody - I am almost certain we would not all be able to sit (tables are often reserved). For anyone wanting to break out into smaller groups for decent food I heartily recommend it but for a large group it would not be practical.

I liked the Kings Head; good beer and not too expensive and again, we all got to sit together.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jan 2017)

12:01 Official end of Chez Grumpy Dry January. tlh went for a Harvey's Bristol Cream.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jan 2017)

tbh we cracked early, not least with last night's Margaux


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Jan 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 335086
> 12:01 Official end of Chez Grumpy Dry January. tlh went for a Harvey's Bristol Cream.


500ml of 10.7% Imperial Stout

that's quite a comeback!


----------



## Haitch (27 Jan 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I'm umming and ahhhing about the best place for the evening sesh. TBH the Llandudno 'spoons is a bit crap but we can get seats and the food is acceptable for late arrivals. The pub we went to in 2015 was a bit meh too. I'm wondering about the Cottage Loaf but a bit worried about seating. And the food there is expensive (but nice). You'll have to scout them out on the day and put some "towels on the sunloungers"



What about The Albert?

http://www.albertllandudno.co.uk/albert/


----------



## Aperitif (27 Jan 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 335086
> 12:01 Official end of Chez Grumpy Dry January. tlh went for a Harvey's Bristol Cream.


Looks like a colour-coded Imperial Helen (but not stout) Greg. Very harmonious, with even a dash of complementary yellow. A fine 'Post-sillyism' piece of work.


----------



## srw (27 Jan 2017)

DP said:


> 14.2% bourdon
> bourbon
> bourbon
> 11.5% apple brandy and rum
> ...


I wasn't a million miles away then....


----------



## srw (27 Jan 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 335086
> 12:01 Official end of Chez Grumpy Dry January. tlh went for a Harvey's Bristol Cream.


Looks like you overdid it with the sweet sherry...


----------



## Crackle (27 Jan 2017)

Peerless Oatmeal Stout - Passim.

Llandudno spoons. Bit crap but company is what matters. I won't be breakfasting there.


----------



## Hohenidoom (27 Jan 2017)

The Yorke arms in (you guessed it), York is bloody fantastic.


----------



## User169 (27 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> Crikey! Better just do the six bottles then



The one in your photo is the barrel aged version. 

I saw some bottles in the beershop tonight at 20 eurobeans a pop.

The regular nonBA version is much cheaper


----------



## Hugh Manatee (27 Jan 2017)

Friday night is usually dry with a swimming session down the pool. However, low chlorine levels mean so swimming. I have settled for an extra beer instead!

Back north of the border. This is a new one to me from the Colonsay Brewery. The sammlest island in the world with a brewery. The lady in the shop said that 10 whole percent of the island's population work in the brewery. That'll be two then! 

Long may they work there for this is a very fine brew. Dark with hints of peat (yes) and salt, (I'll take your word on that).

9 out of 10. Look for a bottle now!


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Jan 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Friday night is usually dry with a swimming session down the pool. However, low chlorine levels mean so swimming. I have settled for an extra beer instead!
> 
> Back north of the border. This is a new one to me from the Colonsay Brewery. The sammlest island in the world with a brewery. The lady in the shop said that 10 whole percent of the island's population work in the brewery. That'll be two then!
> 
> ...


Breaking for the border next month (highlands) so will search it out


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Jan 2017)

Pub for me, as a well respected colleague retires today.

I had a Frontier (Fullers, 4.5% abv). Not well liked on Ratebeer, but I enjoyed this one. Mostly orangey hops, and a well judged, light-ish lager. The more Fullers I drink, the more I think that they really know what they're doing.

Also Yakima Red (Meantime, 4.1%). One of those quite hoppy amber beers they have nowadays. Didn't really make a big impression on me - a bit of caramel, a fair bit of grapefruit. I liked the Fullers better, I think.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jan 2017)

Just home. Dry January is fecked. Cannae see why I even bothered.

Rejoice in beer.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jan 2017)

As they say in Commando magazine, Mein Gott.

Not feeling very rosy today.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Jan 2017)

I'm all for this try before you buy business; I remember when any publican would have laughed you out of the tap room at the very idea of having a little taster but sat in Café Beermoth I have worked out why the beer is so farking expensive - they're giving about a third of it away! A constant stream of indecisive pretty little rich kids trying, oh, maybe four beers before settling on a third pint of whatevers cheapest.

Live and learn Mossy. Live and learn.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> La version onze est arrivée
> 
> Initial impression on the nose is hewouge grapefruit aroma and the flavour lives up to it.
> 
> ...


Just had half from a keg. Don't bother; it's a totally different drink (unless it was the cauliflower bhaji that was ill matched)


----------



## martint235 (28 Jan 2017)

Never had this one before. Toffee flavours from the first taste


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> Never had this one before. Toffee flavours from the first taste
> View attachment 335281


Nice to see you adopting the beer thread photographic style guide there, @martint235 

Well done


----------



## martint235 (28 Jan 2017)

User said:


> I am guessing that that is the normal @Martin235 POV.


Well it's difficult to get an eye level view. Onto SN1698 now


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jan 2017)

Duvel. Bargain case of Flagship in background.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Jan 2017)

All out of Lambeth Walk Porter so I've hit the Ace of Spades


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jan 2017)

I had been planning on having no alcohol tonight, and focus my attentions on completing a job application. On logging into the application site I found that all my details had been saved from a previous application, including all previous jobs and qualifications/training. 

Which now means I have a spare few hours, so I'll probably go and get blootered.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jan 2017)

User said:


> The nobbers consequences of beer thread is >


It was all worthwhile, a very nice meal and some decent beer at a local-ish hotel with some colleagues who were excellent company and we laughed heartily throughout. On returning to the village the one remaining colleague managed to persuade me* to have a few more beers in the local pub, where we met up with a few others I know from playing football and we had more laughs and managed to join in with the last rounds of the pub quiz.

Today's consequences were minor. But didn't stop me from mentioning it anyway.

* he asked "you fancy a few more?"


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jan 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 335296
> All out of Lambeth Walk Porter so I've hit the Ace of Spades



You know I'm born to lose and gambling's for fools but that's the way I like it Gregry, I don't want to live forever...


----------



## theclaud (29 Jan 2017)

Oh no. I've got too much beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jan 2017)

theclaud said:


> Oh no. I've got too much beer.
> 
> View attachment 335344



Fablass [/taff accent]

Nice to see Kenji Ekuan's work on display too.


----------



## theclaud (29 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Is that a tiny glass?


Just far away.


----------



## srw (29 Jan 2017)

I've been remiss.

A couple of nights ago Mrs W went to every middle-class couple's favourite emporium and came away with some microwave curry and some beer.

Oakham Citra - one I tend to avoid because it's trendy and hoppy. In fact it's OK, but nothing special. The hop is rather dull and the malt is lagery. Perfectly acceptable as an alternative to Cobra, but not one I'd bother with again.

Bath Ale's Gem - an "amber ale" which I've been avoiding on the assumption that it's anaemic in the malt and over-hopped. They've never seen amber. It's a very good conventional brown and fairly sweetly malty bitter; their idiot marketing department should see beyond the end of their hipster beards.

West Berkshire Brewery's Mr Chubb's Lunchtime Bitter. Does exactly what it says on the label. It's brewed in the west of what used to be the county of Berkshire before those bastard Tories abolished it in a typically half-arsed and thoughtless attempt to rationalise local government. It's a bitter. It's of a suitable strength (3.7%) to drink at lunchtime.

The previous lunchtime, while waiting over an hour for pizza to arrive in a quiet pub with a pizza oven behind the bar I'd had a couple of pints of Rocking Rudolph, which appears to be a seasonal brew from Greene King. They're a bit better at brewing beer than delivering quick lunches, but it's nothing hugely special.

And this morning I had a slice of chocolate Guinness cake. Enough black stuff to keep it moist and cut back the sweetness without overwhelming.


----------



## srw (29 Jan 2017)

User13710 said:


> I'll say you have. You've just lost your gall bladder, and you're eating microwave curry, pizza, and chocolate cake?


Doctor's advice - no need to avoid any particular food!

The liver supplies bile to the intestines (bile is what makes fat digestible) both directly and via the gall bladder - I've still got the direct route, and it seems to work pretty well. The gall bladder is an evolutionary adaptation which supported a prehistoric diet of occasional and very large fat binges; the design flaw that causes it to accumulate stones was never evolved out because it tends to hit after child-bearing age.

Ironically I suspect my previous diet (generally very low fat with occasional high-fat peaks) was worse for me than a moderate-fat diet.


----------



## User169 (29 Jan 2017)

West Ashley from Saint Adairius Rustic Ales outta Capitola, California. 

Right up my street. A simple saison aged on Pinot noir barrels and apricots with a weird and wonderful set of beasties. 

Gentle salty caramel upfront giving way to fruity sourness. A lovely sherbety mouthfeel. 

Utterly fNtastic!


----------



## srw (29 Jan 2017)

User13710 said:


> Fair enough. Depends if those things can be regarded as food though.


Curry is just stew with spices. Pizza is a cheese toastie. Cake, when it comes from a coffee shop that cooks its own food, is just flour, butter, sugar, eggs and flavourings. I think those things count as food, as part of a varied diet with occasional treats, unless you're being terminally dull.


----------



## Chromatic (29 Jan 2017)

Just opened a bottle of this:





Then one mouthful later poured the rest down the sink, it's effin awful.

Imagine liquefied wrights coal tar soap if you want to know what it tastes like. It was Yeastie Boys xeRRex.


----------



## subaqua (29 Jan 2017)

User said:


> This is quite possibly the most disappointing pint of Bengal Lancer I have ever had
> View attachment 335416




You should go to my brothers house then . Where he doesn't let the bottle settle for a day or so. Now I know the bits are not bad for you , but perlease. 

Anyway. Photo bucket is still gash so I am risking breaking the rules . 
Adnams ghost ship 

A nice confusing beer. Tastes malty , but is a pale ale so finishes citrusy lemon/lime. Bonkers but nice. 


Bath Gem on draught is gorgeous if kept well. It isn't amber as stated but it is moreish. Bath Ales owned by St Austell Brewery now.


----------



## User169 (29 Jan 2017)

Outta Florida. Hazelnut imp stout. A Ma Zing!! Insanely goiod stuff. 

One oft be best things I've ever tasted.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Jan 2017)

DP said:


> One oft be best things I've ever tasted



Are you sure it was just the one?


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Jan 2017)

Toffee, caramel, boozy

Proper full bodied too which must be what cask aging has created.

I like it


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jan 2017)

User said:


> This is quite possibly the most disappointing pint of Bengal Lancer I have ever had
> View attachment 335416



At least you're getting beer offered at the dentist, mine just has 8 year old copies of Horse and Hound.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jan 2017)

DP said:


> Outta Florida. Hazelnut imp stout. A Ma Zing!! Insanely goiod stuff.
> 
> One oft be best things I've ever tasted.
> 
> View attachment 335426


And mutant bunny rabbit froth to boot


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jan 2017)

Hooky Flagship, bottle conditioned 5.3% IPA, it's lovely stuff and doesn't fall foul of the chuck as many hops as you can in hipster nonsense.


----------



## srw (29 Jan 2017)

subaqua said:


> Bath Gem on draught is gorgeous if kept well. It isn't amber as stated


TMN, please.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jan 2017)

How boringly predictable of me...







So to liven things up here's a photo of the label on the back of our washing machine.


----------



## User169 (29 Jan 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Are you sure it was just the one?



Got a bit overexcited! It was like a topic bar, but made with bitter chocolate. Yum!
O


----------



## srw (29 Jan 2017)

Red squirrel brewery Long Nights. It's a "black session ale" (a porter that's light in alcohol). And it went down extremely well after juggling no fewer than 11 books and bits of music on the organ bench during the afternoon's service.





I've got these two for later (which might not mean later tonight)





Pope's Yard is apparently a brewery in Watford, and the more I think about it the more confused I get by the Paisleyite "Never Surrender" (he never touched anything stronger than tea) coming from a Papish brewery. Perhaps the reference is to Churchill - but either way I thought an extremely malty, low-hops barley wine was worth a try.


----------



## subaqua (29 Jan 2017)

srw said:


> TMN, please.




Ah that's not a TMN . It's confirming your observations . It's science . One more confirmation and the experiment has viable results ......


----------



## marinyork (29 Jan 2017)

subaqua said:


> Ah that's not a TMN . It's confirming your observations . It's science . One more confirmation and the experiment has viable results ......



Didn't know TMN had her own microbrewery.


----------



## subaqua (29 Jan 2017)

marinyork said:


> Didn't know TMN had her own microbrewery.


I think it's the yeast .
Rather than the hops or the malted barley ......


----------



## User169 (29 Jan 2017)

srw said:


> "Never Surrender" (he never touched anything stronger than tea) coming from a Papish brewery. Perhaps the reference is to Churchill - but either way I thought an extremely malty, low-hops barley wine was worth a try.



I like that they call it an old ale rather than the more fashionable barley wine, but 6.8% is just too underpowered. The challenge with a barleywine is getting it up to 10-12% without the yeast quitting and leaving you with an overly sweet mess.

And there's no reason to use 6 malts - some MO, 5% crystal and maybe a touch of black malt for some colour and that's all you need. A nice long 4 hour boil will give you all the nice melanoidan complexity you need

I'm just building up a starter culture to make a barley wine. Shooting for around 11% - should be ready for Christmas.


----------



## srw (29 Jan 2017)

DP said:


> I like that they call it an old ale rather than the more fashionable barley wine, but 6.8% is just too underpowered. The challenge with a barleywine is getting it up to 10-12% without the yeast quitting and leaving you with an overly sweet mess.


That's inflation for you. When I started drinking, bitter was 3% or 3.5%, strong bitter was 4.5% or 5% and anything more was a recipe for disaster. I'm sure I used to risk a barley wine at 7% occasionally. And in looking up "barley wine" on wikipedia I was delighted to discover that there are references in Hippocrates, Aristotle and Polybius - and a learned article from Canada with more notes than text, on the subject of whether the Greeks drank beer which reads like someone who's made his mind up that it was a nasty barbarian affectation and is looking for evidence to support his case. I want someone to pay me to write papers like that.

Anyway. The "Club Hammer" Chocolatey London Stout was rather delicious.

(and edit: http://www.mostlyaboutbeer.co.uk/popes-yard-brewery/ talks about a Brett sour with spruce, just to prove that they've got impressive beardage.)


----------



## srw (29 Jan 2017)

And "Never Surrender", after I get over the surprise of an un-bitter beer is delicious and suprisingly complex.


----------



## stephec (29 Jan 2017)

srw said:


> That's inflation for you. When I started drinking, bitter was 3% or 3.5%, strong bitter was 4.5% or 5% and anything more was a recipe for disaster. I'm sure I used to risk a barley wine at 7% occasionally. And in looking up "barley wine" on wikipedia I was delighted to discover that there are references in Hippocrates, Aristotle and Polybius - and a learned article from Canada with more notes than text, on the subject of whether the Greeks drank beer which reads like someone who's made his mind up that it was a nasty barbarian affectation and is looking for evidence to support his case. I want someone to pay me to write papers like that.
> 
> Anyway. The "Club Hammer" Chocolatey London Stout was rather delicious.
> 
> (and edit: http://www.mostlyaboutbeer.co.uk/popes-yard-brewery/ talks about a Brett sour with spruce, just to prove that they've got impressive beardage.)


Barley wine, I used to like Gold Label many years ago when it was 9%.

When I was at college I used to work in a pub, on a Friday night we'd finish serving at about 23:05 and then have a twenty minute break, I always had two pints of Guinness in my break until I discovered that three bottles of Gold Label would fit into a pint pot.


----------



## User169 (29 Jan 2017)

stephec said:


> Barley wine, I used to like Gold Label many years ago when it was 9%.
> 
> When I was at college I used to work in a pub, on a Friday night we'd finish serving at about 23:05 and then have a twenty minute break, I always had two pints of Guinness in my break until I discovered that three bottles of Gold Label would fit into a pint pot.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jan 2017)

I've still got a bottle of Gold Label in the stores. Saving it for something...


----------



## Chromatic (30 Jan 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> How boringly predictable of me...
> 
> View attachment 335445



That's what I had after the xeRRex debacle


----------



## Maverick Goose (31 Jan 2017)

martint235 said:


> Oh dear. My wagon is staying in the garage this year


I'm sticking with the crazy train.....symps to @nickyboy though.


----------



## Spartak (31 Jan 2017)

Refreshing light Pilsner from Aldi !


----------



## srw (31 Jan 2017)

Greene (hawk spit) King, but actually pretty good as a malty bitter. At the Marlborough Arms in Bloomsbury. A pint of Camden Ink has just arrived before we get the train home.


----------



## srw (31 Jan 2017)

Not subtle. Nor was my gammon, egg and chips.


----------



## theclaud (1 Feb 2017)

DP said:


> Outta Florida. Hazelnut imp stout. A Ma Zing!! Insanely goiod stuff.
> 
> One oft be best things I've ever tasted.
> 
> View attachment 335426


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Feb 2017)

Fullers has appointed a new head brewer;

https://www.fullers.co.uk/brewery/media-and-pr/press-releases/georgina-young-promoted-to-head-brewer


----------



## martint235 (1 Feb 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Fullers has appointed a new head brewer;
> 
> https://www.fullers.co.uk/brewery/media-and-pr/press-releases/georgina-young-promoted-to-head-brewer


I'm going to change my name to Georgina so I can get a job there. (Two mentioned in the space of one press release!!)


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Feb 2017)

martint235 said:


> I'm going to change my name to Georgina so I can get a job there. (Two mentioned in the space of one press release!!)


errrmm.. is there?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Feb 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> errrmm.. is there?


check email address below the article


----------



## martint235 (1 Feb 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> errrmm.. is there?


You've been down the Wetherspoon's Arms early haven't you?

I only noticed as it's not that common a name


----------



## User169 (1 Feb 2017)

37 years ago a US president did something quite cool.

Jimmy Carter signed HR 1337 which created an exemption from tax for homebrewing!


----------



## Aperitif (1 Feb 2017)

DP said:


> 37 years ago a US president did something quite cool.
> 
> Jimmy Carter signed HR 1337 which created an exemption from tax for homebrewing!


Not surprising - the income from it was only peanuts at the time. (Kernel not even a twinkle in anyone's eye...) Shame Georgina Washington didn't have anything to say either.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> check email address below the article





martint235 said:


> You've been down the Wetherspoon's Arms early haven't you?
> 
> I only noticed as it's not that common a name



I stopped when it said END

I have made a long and mostly successful career from doing as I'm told


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Feb 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> I stopped when it said END
> 
> I have made a long and mostly successful career from doing as I'm told


Away and get me a few beers in, cheers


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Away and get me a few beers in, cheers


Of course just as soon as we've discussed the hourly rate


----------



## nickyboy (1 Feb 2017)

Fell off the wagon in the name of being convivial for business.

Pint of Punk in the Monument which strangely enough is next to Monument tube station. Pub is a bit crap but the punk was good. Will have to add another day on as pennance


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Feb 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Fell off the wagon in the name of being convivial for business.
> 
> Pint of Punk in the Monument which strangely enough is next to Monument tube station. Pub is a bit crap but the punk was good. Will have to add another day on as pennance



I think you just need to take the time it took you to drink the beer and add it into the end of the last day, so say from 12 midnight on for however long it took, you'll more than likely be asleep so when you wake up it's all over. Job's a good un.


----------



## theclaud (2 Feb 2017)

Lush.


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Feb 2017)

Double Hop IPA from a new ish brewery in Altrincham

Full of bitter aloe, Amarillo goodness










My mum used to coat my finger nails with bitter aloe to stop me biting um. I used to lick it off


----------



## nickyboy (2 Feb 2017)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 335895
> 
> 
> Lush.



Flippin' 'eck that looks good. Upon seeing that I'm definitely "three wheels on my wagon, and I'm still rolling along....". Another week and I'll treat myself to some Kernel methinks


----------



## Aperitif (2 Feb 2017)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 335895
> 
> 
> Lush.


Nice to see the glass is 'PC'. What a lovely mouth-watering photo...


----------



## Aperitif (2 Feb 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Flippin' 'eck that looks good. Upon seeing that I'm definitely "three wheels on my wagon, and I'm still rolling along....". Another week and I'll treat myself to some Kernel methinks


I'll give you a 'Tinymyresolve' for that, nicky - your mouth was watering too I guess...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Feb 2017)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHqxzv1wwaI


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Feb 2017)

Loweswater Gold on tap at work, woohoo.


----------



## User169 (3 Feb 2017)

Top 10 brewers for 2016 according to ratebeer ratings....

https://www.ratebeer.com/ratebeerbest/BestBrewers-World2017.asp

Heavily US skewed of course, but good to see Cloudwater in there.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Feb 2017)

DP said:


> Top 10 brewers for 2016 according to ratebeer ratings....
> 
> https://www.ratebeer.com/ratebeerbest/BestBrewers-World2017.asp
> 
> Heavily US skewed of course, but good to see Cloudwater in there.



Interesting that all the rated UK ones, with the exception of Siren, are in London or about 30 miles of where I live. Explanation for Cloudwater, Magic Rock, Buxton, Thornbridge? Is it the water?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Feb 2017)

DP said:


> Top 10 brewers for 2016 according to ratebeer ratings....
> 
> https://www.ratebeer.com/ratebeerbest/BestBrewers-World2017.asp
> 
> Heavily US skewed of course, but good to see Cloudwater in there.



I like yanks and stuff but that list is bollocks.


----------



## User169 (3 Feb 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I like yanks and stuff but that list is bollocks.



It's just a bit of fun, 3bm!!


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Feb 2017)

Shower Beer;
https://www.behance.net/gallery/46393235/Shower-Beer

And some musings about ratebeer (old ones)
https://thisiswhyimdrunk.blog/2013/10/28/beerhavior-rankings-biases-and-our-changing-palate/


----------



## User169 (3 Feb 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> And some musings about ratebeer (old ones)
> https://thisiswhyimdrunk.blog/2013/10/28/beerhavior-rankings-biases-and-our-changing-palate/



Some good points in there. I agree that if I get hold of a rare beer, I'm more likely to rate it highly because I don't want to be disappointed. I'm sure that's why Westvleteren XII, for example, gets such high ratings. 

Interesting how some things have changed since 2013 - now it's sours more than IPAs that are getting the high ratings and the desirable IPAs are the more NE style ones, rather than the (now) old-style hop bombs.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Feb 2017)

DP said:


> It's just a bit of fun, 3bm!!





DP said:


> Some good points in there. I agree that if I get hold of a rare beer, I'm more likely to rate it highly because I don't want to be disappointed. I'm sure that's why Westvleteren XII, for example, gets such high ratings.



Oh I'm not cross or anything, stuff like this kind of reinforces the idea for many that the US think the planet ends at their border. Anyway when it comes to beer I pity them and their lack of top quality British bitter. 

I'm in agreement with the rare beer stuff too, or indeed with some beers that get this mythical status, Westvleteren is a case in point (as you mentioned), the 12 is lovely stuff but the best beer in the world, no, same with Fin du Monde, Christ I waited years to try this, another the best beer in the world, and when I did it was alright but after the build up I was a bit disappointed really.

Anyway I'm having a Hook Norton Flagship later (from my cheap 'out of date in a bit' case) and I'll tell you now that it'll be better than more than one beer on that list. So.


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Feb 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Shower Beer;
> https://www.behance.net/gallery/46393235/Shower-Beer



I was taken in for a minute


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Feb 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> I was taken in for a minute



Be good as a pre-work sharpener.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Feb 2017)

Couple of these bad boys t' nite....thank god it was only 2 as i was making the tea for Mrs Fondo snd the nippers


----------



## theclaud (4 Feb 2017)

First stop on Foodster's Exurbia ride. Seafarers and HSB.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Feb 2017)

theclaud said:


> First stop on Foodster's Exurbia ride. Seafarers and HSB.
> 
> View attachment 336097


Well done, are the photos going to get even more blurred throughout the day i wonder


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Feb 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Oh I'm not cross or anything, stuff like this kind of reinforces the idea for many that the US think the planet ends at their border. Anyway when it comes to beer I pity them and their lack of top quality British bitter.
> 
> I'm in agreement with the rare beer stuff too, or indeed with some beers that get this mythical status, Westvleteren is a case in point (as you mentioned), the 12 is lovely stuff but the best beer in the world, no, same with Fin du Monde, Christ I waited years to try this, another the best beer in the world, and when I did it was alright but after the build up I was a bit disappointed really.
> 
> Anyway I'm having a Hook Norton Flagship later (from my cheap 'out of date in a bit' case) and I'll tell you now that it'll be better than more than one beer on that list. So.


Not had a pint of Hooky since i lived in Woodstock as a student, great pint!


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Feb 2017)

Is Brew Dog considered passé nowadays?

Oh well, Twin Atlantic. First time for me; it's in the style of Elvis Juice but less strong (5%) and has passion fruit and pineapple rather than grapefruit.

I like it


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Feb 2017)

Pua Waxa

The name has to be said with a Geordie accent to make any sense.

A Tavernale beer; that's the in house brewery at The Bridge Tavern in Newcastle.

Semi sour if that's a thing. Spending on amarillo and galaxy was a bit of a waste, could be anything. 

Ten out of ten for effort.


----------



## theclaud (4 Feb 2017)

Banks's Brave Old World. In a Brakspear glass.


----------



## stephec (4 Feb 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Is Brew Dog considered passé nowadays?
> 
> Oh well, Twin Atlantic. First time for me; it's in the style of Elvis Juice but less strong (5%) and has passion fruit and pineapple rather than grapefruit.
> 
> ...


Is that in Manchester?

I remember nearly having a heart attack the first time I saw the prices.


----------



## Crackle (4 Feb 2017)

Faithless 64 as recommended by the barmaid who is also my neighbour.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Feb 2017)

stephec said:


> Is that in Manchester?
> 
> I remember nearly having a heart attack the first time I saw the prices.


It's in Newcastle but the prices are equally coronary inducing. Try Beermoth who take it up a level


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Feb 2017)

I have a couple of days in London coming up - I'll need to acclimatise to the prices by drinking in these fancy establishments Mossy favours during the run up, I dare say.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Feb 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> I have a couple of days in London coming up - I'll need to acclimatise to the prices by drinking in these fancy establishments Mossy favours during the run up, I dare say.


Lamb and Flag
Lamb and Flag
Lamb and Flag
And then
Lamb and Flag

Did I mention the Lamb and Flag

Oh, and go that there Soho to Bone Daddy's for noodles

Couple of days sorted


----------



## srw (4 Feb 2017)

theclaud said:


> Banks's Brave Old World. In a Brakspear glass. And @User21629.
> 
> View attachment 336110


Which begs the question - when in Berkshire why not drink Brakspears?


----------



## Chromatic (4 Feb 2017)

I've run out of beer, it's gin & tonic and rugby here today.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Feb 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> I have a couple of days in London coming up - I'll need to acclimatise to the prices by drinking in these fancy establishments Mossy favours during the run up, I dare say.



Best thing to do is get someone to shout **** off you northern twat at you while you flush all your money down the khazi. You'll be fine then.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Feb 2017)

Hook Flag Yumtz


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Feb 2017)

Big Punk


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Feb 2017)

Aldi spesh


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Feb 2017)

It's just me then, yeah?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Feb 2017)

I'm on the cider and we all know where the thread for that is >>>


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Feb 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Lamb and Flag
> Lamb and Flag
> Lamb and Flag
> And then
> ...


I wish you'd be a bit more forthright about the Lamb and Flag, mossy 

Quintet IPA (Wiper & True, 6.6% abv)




The fairly high abv gives this an alcoholic, sweet backbone, but the major part of the taste comes from the hops. Mostly citrussy, grapefruity, with earthy, herby hints and a little spiciness. I started thinking that it wasn't that unusual, but those subtle complexities in the hops are very appealing, and take this out of the run of the mill. Marmers appropriate cappage an' all.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."

Bluebird Bitter (Coniston Brewery, 3.6% abv)




A lovely example of an English bitter, enlivened by a citrus tang in the hops that makes it really refreshing - definitely a favourite for me.

Mrs M says: "I am on the wine."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Feb 2017)

Aahh yes @John the Monkey the Bluebird is a fine bitter.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Feb 2017)

Chromatic said:


> I've run out of beer, it's gin & tonic and rugby here today.


You know the drill...

... Naughty step until you know what you did wrong


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Feb 2017)

Fablass


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Feb 2017)

At university (UCW Aberystwyth) we used to pronounce that "feelin' foul"

Oh how we laughed


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Feb 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> At university (UCW Aberystwyth) we used to pronounce that "feelin' foul"
> 
> Oh how we laughed



We do too, and how we laugh.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> I'm on the cider and we all know where the thread for that is >>>



Wänker. No offence.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Feb 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Wänker. No offence.


None taken you tosspot


----------



## theclaud (4 Feb 2017)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Feb 2017)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 336196


Drinking from a vase?


----------



## theclaud (4 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Drinking from a vase?


Well he didn't even offer us a glass, so it feels like progress.


----------



## rich p (4 Feb 2017)

Tempest brewery's armadillo pale ale. Very good indeed.
In fact, I'd go so far as to say...
Clear medium orange yellow color with a average, frothy, good lacing, mostly lasting, white to off-white head. Aroma is moderate malty, pale malt, moderate to heavy hoppy, citrus, grapefruit, citrus fruit. Flavor is moderate sweet and bitter with a average to long duration, pale malt, citrus, grapefruit, fruity citrus. Body is medium, texture is oily to watery, carbonation is soft.


----------



## theclaud (4 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> good lacing


Pics, with bunnies and all that shoot, or it didn't happen...


----------



## rich p (4 Feb 2017)

Burro de Sancho, Spanish dark ale. Not bad, malty and cocoa. Who knew the dagos could brew beer? Am I allowed to say that...


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> Tempest brewery's armadillo pale ale. Very good indeed.
> In fact, I'd go so far as to say...
> Clear medium orange yellow color with a average, frothy, good lacing, mostly lasting, white to off-white head. Aroma is moderate malty, pale malt, moderate to heavy hoppy, citrus, grapefruit, citrus fruit. Flavor is moderate sweet and bitter with a average to long duration, pale malt, citrus, grapefruit, fruity citrus. Body is medium, texture is oily to watery, carbonation is soft.
> View attachment 336199


Ok

So much for the crisps. How's the beer?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> Tempest brewery's armadillo pale ale. Very good indeed.
> In fact, I'd go so far as to say...
> Clear medium orange yellow color with a average, frothy, good lacing, mostly lasting, white to off-white head. Aroma is moderate malty, pale malt, moderate to heavy hoppy, citrus, grapefruit, citrus fruit. Flavor is moderate sweet and bitter with a average to long duration, pale malt, citrus, grapefruit, fruity citrus. Body is medium, texture is oily to watery, carbonation is soft.
> View attachment 336199


That's my local brewery, they get me to urinate into a few bottles and badge it as "pale marmiondildo"


----------



## rich p (4 Feb 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Ok
> 
> So much for the crisps. How's the beer?


They were served in a pudding basin...my friends have no class.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Feb 2017)

'friends' *snork*


----------



## rich p (4 Feb 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> 'friends' *snork*


'People who pretend to tolerate me', is a bit clumsy...


----------



## stephec (5 Feb 2017)

I don't normally bother looking in the shop when I stop at the services, but the other day I did, and found this at Sandbach services.

It's porn for pissheads.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Feb 2017)




----------



## nickyboy (5 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> Burro de Sancho, Spanish dark ale. Not bad, malty and cocoa. Who knew the dagos could brew beer? Am I allowed to say that...
> View attachment 336200



Given the furore over in SC&P about your use of the word "Banglas" in a cricket thread, I don't think you're going to get away with that one TBH


----------



## rich p (5 Feb 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 336346


Noooooooooooooo!


----------



## rich p (5 Feb 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Given the furore over in SC&P about your use of the word "Banglas" in a cricket thread, I don't think you're going to get away with that one TBH


Is it spelled 'dagoes' then?


----------



## stephec (5 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> Is it spelled 'dagoes' then?


A capital D should see you right.


----------



## User169 (5 Feb 2017)

Mexican Cake - a massively fannied about with imp stout. Vanilla, cinnamon, cocoa nibs and ancho chillis. 

Cakey I guess, lots of vanilla and chocolate, but no chilli. Not bad, but was hoping for some heat.


----------



## marinyork (5 Feb 2017)

Another beer.


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Feb 2017)

Pub Design advice (from Allied Breweries, in the late '60s)
http://boakandbailey.com/2017/02/pub-design-advice-c-1968/


----------



## Aperitif (6 Feb 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Pub Design advice (from Allied Breweries, in the late '60s)
> http://boakandbailey.com/2017/02/pub-design-advice-c-1968/


Lovely grid. Notice the lower case titling and the lovely format. Most noticeable thing about old pubs and clubhouses etc was the 'essence of nicotine ceiling, the stale smell of fags and spilt booze pickling the florid carpets, offset by the Sanilav when one approached the slippery tiled danger zone...


----------



## Chromatic (6 Feb 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> You know the drill...
> 
> ... Naughty step until you know what you did wrong



Yes, schoolboy error I know. The situation has been rectified now though.


----------



## theclaud (6 Feb 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Pub Design advice (from Allied Breweries, in the late '60s)
> http://boakandbailey.com/2017/02/pub-design-advice-c-1968/


NO SOPHISTICATED NASTINESS.


----------



## User169 (6 Feb 2017)

Choices, choices....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Feb 2017)

Saw this and thought of Mossy


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Feb 2017)

DP said:


> Choices, choices....
> 
> View attachment 336459


So I only have to keep it three years for a 9x return!!!


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Saw this and thought of Mossy
> View attachment 336464


cheeky farker


----------



## User169 (6 Feb 2017)

Bombs and Grenades from DeMo.

This is the original15.2%.version. Thick, Grainy, toffeeish and deffo not what you should drink on a Monday night.


----------



## rich p (6 Feb 2017)

DP said:


> Choices, choices....
> 
> View attachment 336459


I have a tenner on you getting the 3lt, 2013 ?


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Feb 2017)

DP said:


> Bombs and Grenades from DeMo.
> 
> This is the original15.2%.version. Thick, Grainy, toffeeish and deffo not what you should drink on a Monday night.
> 
> View attachment 336465


Meh - it's Monday afternoon go for it


----------



## User169 (6 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> I have a tenner on you getting the 3lt, 2013 ?



When they say "only 1" I assume they mean you can't share it?


----------



## John the Monkey (7 Feb 2017)

Boak and Bailey - are Thornbridge's 330ml bottles a con?
http://boakandbailey.com/2017/02/are-thornbridges-330ml-bottles-a-con/


----------



## rich p (7 Feb 2017)

We're slipping onto page 2 chaps, and even though it's a school day - could do better. You can't always rely on Mossy...

Anyway, I had a tower of beers tonight in tinnies. It still seems weird and lacking in dignity but who am I to hold back progress

3 Guns and the regular grapefruit. The smoky Pale Ale was nice and nicely understated. Or subtle.


----------



## stephec (7 Feb 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Boak and Bailey - are Thornbridge's 330ml bottles a con?
> http://boakandbailey.com/2017/02/are-thornbridges-330ml-bottles-a-con/


Considering they're only about 20p less than the 500ml bottles that I used to buy then it's a yes from me.

I've not bought one since, shame as I like Jaipur.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Feb 2017)

Had one of these yesterday, very nice pale.


----------



## User169 (8 Feb 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Boak and Bailey - are Thornbridge's 330ml bottles a con?
> http://boakandbailey.com/2017/02/are-thornbridges-330ml-bottles-a-con/



Here the 500ml bottles were very difficult to sell. It probably makes more sense to package in 330ml for the export market.


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Feb 2017)

Thornbridge make some nice beers - but 330ml is a pain - too small to share between Mrs M and I. I also think that there are brewers (for now, at least) still bottling IPAs at least as good as (f'rinstance) Jaipur or Kipling in 500ml. So for me, it'll be on to those beers, away from Thornbridge.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Feb 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Thornbridge make some nice beers - but 330ml is a pain - too small to share between Mrs M and I. I also think that there are brewers (for now, at least) still bottling IPAs at least as good as (f'rinstance) Jaipur or Kipling in 500ml. So for me, it'll be on to those beers, away from Thornbridge.


Mrs M says "very tight".


----------



## nickyboy (9 Feb 2017)

This 330ml/500ml dilemma....

In my usual unscientific way I suspect it boils down to our deep-rooted psychology of what constitutes a "normal" quantity of a beer. Pints. 330ml just feels a bit.....small. Of course, like in the link @John the Monkey provided, there is a cut off on beer strength. I wouldn't drink a pint of 7% so I don't expect a bottle of the stuff to be 500ml

In the same way, 500ml is not popular on the continent it seems. Could never find a bar doing half litres when I was in Amsterdam


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Is one each too much?


Depends on what it is really. Mrs M, as the sensible one, would question the wisdom of 660ml of Jaipur when we could have bought 500ml of Oakham Inferno (f'rinstance). (We've already tried them both, we know we like them both). She'd probably be ok with 660ml of Nightmare on Bold Street though, as it's a bloody nice stout (she's a fan), and there's not much like it bottled in 500ml.


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Feb 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Mrs M says "very tight".


----------



## theclaud (9 Feb 2017)

Good job I'm boycotting Thornbridge.*





*mostly


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Feb 2017)

Why are cask ends painted red?
http://boakandbailey.com/2017/02/qa-cask-ends-painted-red/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Feb 2017)

DP said:


> Here the 500ml bottles were very difficult to sell. It probably makes more sense to package in 330ml for the export market.


And here was me thinking it was the southerners that were soft, turns out it's the continentals.


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Feb 2017)

Crackle pour


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Feb 2017)

I have the honour of drinking DIPA v12, released yesterday, in the brewery's tap room

There's a definite air of excitement about the whole thing.

The beer is noticeably cold and I think this might be the bitterest version I've tried.


----------



## User169 (11 Feb 2017)

Aged Orval. Not sure what year, but prolly 5 years old. No Brett whatsoever and a bit oxidized.


----------



## User169 (11 Feb 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 337121
> View attachment 337120
> View attachment 337119
> View attachment 337118
> ...



Well jel!!


----------



## srw (12 Feb 2017)

nickyboy said:


> In the same way, 500ml is not popular on the continent it seems


That depends. In Bavaria it's the standard measure, and anything smaller is difficult to find. Something larger is easy....


----------



## srw (12 Feb 2017)

Sweet Amber "white stout" from the Bad Seed brewery - though it's unclear which is the name and which the description.

It's sweet and amber. Being amber it's not white. It's stoutish, the barman reckons, by the addition of roasted cocoa shells - although the brewery keeps the recipe secret.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Feb 2017)

srw said:


> "white stout"


Nobbers


----------



## srw (12 Feb 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Nobbers


Talented and imaginative nobbers.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Feb 2017)

I'm imagining that whiskey is really just condensed beer






The pint is Tatton Brewery Epiphany

The whisky is nice


----------



## Hugh Manatee (12 Feb 2017)

All praise the Pottle.

£9.80 for the Pottle and four pints of beer. I decided on Banks' Sunbeam. Not a bad beer by any means. I think of it as a Summer beer. I have excellent memories of drinking it at the flood lit Twenty 20 cricket down the road at Himley last year.

The really good news is that I can take my Pottle back and they will refill it for only £5. The bad news is I have to go to Wolverhampton to do it.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (12 Feb 2017)

@MossCommuter what is the whisky? Now there is a subject worthy of its own thread!


----------



## srw (12 Feb 2017)

I had a half of "Cast no shadow" chocolate orange porter by Pig and Porter from Tunbridge Wells. I am not disgusted. It's really good, with a hint of Seville orange and chocolat noir. 

I've now got a pint of Red Squirrel London Porter, which is so much my goto drink that my phone offers it as the first auto complete suggestion. When Mrs W gets back from her walk we'll go for a pizza and I'll have a Honeydew. Yes, I am in work tomorrow.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Feb 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> All praise the Pottle.
> 
> £9.80 for the Pottle and four pints of beer. I decided on Banks' Sunbeam. Not a bad beer by any means. I think of it as a Summer beer. I have excellent memories of drinking it at the flood lit Twenty 20 cricket down the road at Himley last year.
> 
> ...


Is that 2 turtles humping* on top of your cabinet?

*poncey beer name alert


----------



## theclaud (12 Feb 2017)

This.





A very nice old-fashioned session bitter. Cloudy on account of my ignoring the 'allow to settle overnight' instructions. Well FFS, I rode eight miles in the snow up a MAHOOSIVE hill to get the bloody things. It's been settling for four frigging hours. And yes, there is a companion piece called That.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Feb 2017)

I could have done with a beer or 6 this weekend; unfortunately I have been on-call for work so decided it best not to, and fortunately so as I got a call at 11.30pm yesterday and beer would not have been helpful in the decision-making process.


----------



## srw (12 Feb 2017)

theclaud said:


> This.
> View attachment 337340
> 
> 
> A very nice old-fashioned session bitter. Cloudy on account of my ignoring the 'allow to settle overnight' instructions. Well FFS, I rode eight miles in the snow up a MAHOOSIVE hill to get the bloody things. It's been settling for four frigging hours. And yes, there is a companion piece called That.


What the ****? Have you moved into a mediaeval longhouse and taken up a new life as a neolithic hunter-gatherer? I can't make any other sense of the open rafters, the antlers on the table and the bone beer-stirrer.


----------



## Crackle (12 Feb 2017)

Or the background corset


----------



## srw (12 Feb 2017)

Crackle said:


> Or the background corset


As feminist liberations go, putting your corset into the background seems rather less radical than burning your bra.

And drinking Teme valley beer is positively mainstream in a post-Housman, post-Gurney world. (http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDH55187)


----------



## theclaud (12 Feb 2017)

srw said:


> What the ****? Have you moved into a mediaeval longhouse and taken up a new life as a neolithic hunter-gatherer? I can't make any other sense of the open rafters, the antlers on the table and the bone beer-stirrer.


You don't approve of my alterations to Château Claud, then?


----------



## nickyboy (12 Feb 2017)

Lucky Jack APA at Kansas Smitty Jazz Club Broadway Market, Laaaaandan


----------



## srw (13 Feb 2017)

theclaud said:


> You don't approve of my alterations to Château Claud, then?


You mean the tardisisation? I'm sure that the last time I saw it it was a little less palatial.


----------



## theclaud (13 Feb 2017)

srw said:


> You mean the tardisisation? I'm sure that the last time I saw it it was a little less palatial.


Yes it's got a whole lot bigger. And more remote.


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Feb 2017)

http://www.mostlyaboutbeer.co.uk/vertical-whimsy/
"I’m doing a vertical tasting of Cloudwater Brew Co’s DIPA eleven, the syrup from a tin of Del Monte’s fruit cocktail and Libby’s Um Bongo."


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Feb 2017)

Brussels Beer Project Delta IPA

The bar tender / beer buyer says it's his new favourite

The nose is good, very promising. The carbonation is very fine exploding in the mouth to a marshmallow froth you might not expect from the pour. Clear as a bell, bronze brown.

Other than that, it's a fairly well accomplished nondescript bitter, hoppy IPA. At £4.10 (drink in price) it's too dear; at three quid I'd be happy.


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Feb 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> @MossCommuter what is the whisky? Now there is a subject worthy of its own thread!


Whisky was fifteen year old Springbank but, sssshhh, or we'll be banished


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Feb 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Lucky Jack APA at Kansas Smitty Jazz Club Broadway Market, Laaaaandan
> 
> View attachment 337389





nickyboy said:


> Lucky Jack APA at Kansas Smitty Jazz Club Broadway Market, Laaaaandan
> 
> View attachment 337389


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> Burro de Sancho, Spanish dark ale. Not bad, malty and cocoa. Who knew the dagos could brew beer? Am I allowed to say that...
> View attachment 336200


Foreigners Fawlty, foreigners...


----------



## theclaud (15 Feb 2017)

Contrasting 6%ers...


----------



## User169 (15 Feb 2017)

BA barley wine from DeMo. I'd heard good things about this one and wasn't disappointed. Superb.


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Feb 2017)

Green Flash Tangerine IPA-nice and hoppy y'all with a subtle hint of tangerine dreams in the background...oranges are big in Florida (a Miami vice).
Buxton Patersbier-everyone needs a nice blonde in their lives (this one's in a Belgian style).
Fell Brewery Simcoe OPA- a nice subtle one, not as brash as some US IPAs (you can't Trump that) but well worth a punt. I'm really looking forward to trying the Cloudwater Islay barrel aged Imperial stout and the DIPA V11. It was Valentine's day yesterday but Gose before ho's so to speak!


----------



## theclaud (16 Feb 2017)

Read the label before you tell me which way the Crackers Thread lies. That means you, McGinty. And you, Mossy.


----------



## Crackle (16 Feb 2017)

There's a lot of crackers threads at the moment.


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Feb 2017)

Crackle said:


> There's a lot of crackers threads at the moment.


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Feb 2017)

I'm the only person in Christendom who likes the cans of Chorlton Brewing Co. Sours.

The local tap house DM'd on Twitter to offer me their remaining stock (8 cans) for a fiver so I offered a tenner if I could drink them on the premises.

Happy days!!


----------



## User169 (17 Feb 2017)

Only one more week and my fave bar closes. The new owners are going to gut it and stick in a wall of 20 taps. It might work, but I'm not hugely hopeful.

In the meantime, hell and damnation....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Feb 2017)

DP said:


> Only one more week and my fave bar closes. The new owners are going to gut it and stick in a wall of 20 taps. It might work, but I'm not hugely hopeful.
> 
> In the meantime, hell and damnation....
> 
> View attachment 338305


That looks like exactly what I need.


----------



## User169 (17 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> That looks like exactly what I need.



Went into the beer shop on the way home and they had bottles off Mills and Hills, the Fyne Ales/DeMo collab, aged in grappa barrels. Looking forward to trying that one.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Feb 2017)

DP said:


> Went into the beer shop on the way home and they had bottles off Mills and Hills, the Fyne Ales/DeMo collab, aged in grappa barrels. Looking forward to trying that one.


Spotted it earlier this week, not managed to get my hands on a bottle yet tho


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Feb 2017)

DP said:


> Went into the beer shop on the way home and they had bottles off Mills and Hills, the Fyne Ales/DeMo collab, aged in grappa barrels. Looking forward to trying that one.


You should...we had it on tap in Tweedies in Grasmere a while back and it's a stoatin' dark ale (at 9.5% it'll get you proper stoated as well!).


----------



## User169 (17 Feb 2017)

I've had some ropey barley wines recently, but this is a whole different level of awfulness. Managed two sips and the rest went down the sink. Pancreas-bustingly sweet with a rather dubious citrus toilet cleaner aroma.

Yuck.


----------



## Spartak (17 Feb 2017)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Feb 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> You should...we had it on tap in Tweedies in Grasmere a while back and it's a stoatin' dark ale (at 9.5% it'll get you proper stated as well!).


I take it you mean Mills and Hills on tap rather than the Grappa poncery*. Mills and Hills is an astonishingly good beer, if I had it on tap I would be deid.

*grappa schnappa thread being over there>>>>


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> I take it you mean Mills and Hills on tap rather than the Grappa poncery*. Mills and Hills is an astonishingly good beer, if I had it on tap I would be deid.
> 
> *grappa schnappa thread being over there>>>>


Yes-it was practically a session beer for me!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Feb 2017)

The nearest thing to beer available, there was a 'craft' beer place but it was shut.

'Placeholder for photo that I can't find'

Mile high club.


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Feb 2017)

Happy birthday Cloudwater!

The birthday DIPA in the brewery.

It's also my little brother's birthday today but with a one can per person take away limit his present is looking a bit lean (and all the v12 has gone)


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Feb 2017)

Burning Sky, Saison Reserve

It's sour. I haven't read up but my guess is that Chardonnay had something to do with it


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Feb 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Burning Sky, Saison Reserve
> 
> It's sour. I haven't read up but my guess is that Chardonnay had something to do with it
> 
> View attachment 338448



Is Chardonnay the name of the brewer?


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Feb 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is Chardonnay the name of the brewer?


No

That's Burning Sky

Clue was in the post 

(It's winey)


----------



## theclaud (18 Feb 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Burning Sky, Saison Reserve
> 
> It's sour. *I haven't read up but my guess is that Chardonnay had something to do with it*



Ooooohhhh.


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Feb 2017)

Bar tender tells me the Burning Sky had gooseberry in it. Now I know

This is Brouwerij Boon Foeder No. 53

(Het is magelijk om m'n foon Nederlands te praat magen)






It's very subtly sour.

Sour is the taste of twenty-oh-seven

You heard it here first


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Feb 2017)

User said:


> How will the twenty ten general election go?


Ha!

Took me so long to type that too

Major fail


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Feb 2017)

Oh my

What a good day

Brett Brett DIPA by Wild Beer Company

I've said it before, they all taste so similar these DIPA. but in this context 'the same' means ' so damned good'

(And half the price of Cloudwater)


----------



## John the Monkey (18 Feb 2017)

Elizabeth IPA (Tower Brewery, 4.5%)




Possibly the least Marmers friendly beer I've ever drunk, not least because it's terrible, but also because it's festooned with Union Jacks. We may have got a dodgy bottle, but this had a really unpleasant, chemical, funky offness about it that I did not like at all.

Not as bad as the chilli beer, which I couldn't finish, but one to avoid, based on this showing.

Mrs M says "Very nice", but you can tell that her heart's not in it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Feb 2017)

Oh feck yes, real beer!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Feb 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Elizabeth IPA (Tower Brewery, 4.5%)
> View attachment 338492
> 
> Possibly the least Marmers friendly beer I've ever drunk, not least because it's terrible, but also because it's festooned with Union Jacks. We may have got a dodgy bottle, but this had a really unpleasant, chemical, funky offness about it that I did not like at all.
> ...


Before reading your comment I saw the picture and thought "I'd be fecked if I'd drink that unionist scum beer"  Not surprising that it's awful 

I am pushed to buying the M&S stuff that has a union flag on the bottle top, I square it off by throwing it in the bin as soon as it's off...


----------



## John the Monkey (18 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Before reading your comment I saw the picture and thought "I'd be fecked if I'd drink that unionist scum beer"  Not surprising that it's awful
> 
> I am pushed to buying the M&S stuff that has a union flag on the bottle top, I square it off by throwing it in the bin as soon as it's off...


In my defence, it was cheap (Home Bargains, innit). 

Bloody awful though. Not worth abandoning your principles for.


----------



## User169 (18 Feb 2017)

Rodenbach Alexander - a sour beer aged on macerated cherries. Quite a bit of residual sweetness and the slightest whiff of nail polish in the finish. They stopped making this in 2000, but restarted last year. Good decision!


----------



## User169 (19 Feb 2017)

La Trappe Quadrupel oak aged on bruichladdich barrels.

The tap list is nuts in here tonight.


----------



## User169 (19 Feb 2017)




----------



## User169 (19 Feb 2017)

Bombs and grenades aged on rioja barrels. Super sweet, but loads of wine flavour.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Feb 2017)

DP said:


> Rodenbach Alexander - a sour beer aged on macerated cherries. Quite a bit of residual sweetness and the slightest whiff of nail polish in the finish. They stopped making this in 2000, but restarted last year. Good decision!
> 
> View attachment 338543


Gimme some!!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Feb 2017)

Arbor Why Kick A Moo Cow NZ pale ale. Named after a NZ town called Waikikamukau (geddit...), caramel in the mash, Southern Cross, Rakau and Motueka hop and a load of funky yeast in the bottle create a pretty nice pa, malty and fruity. I've chilled it as per instruction. Pretty good stuff as usual from this brewery, picked it up from Marks and 'Spensive so got an obligatory Moze while in store.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Feb 2017)

At the tap







Keg IPA

They're playing Fleetwood Mac


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Feb 2017)

User said:


> But the beer is good enough to make up for that?


It's Jamiroquai-ai-ai now.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Feb 2017)

Okay

Beermoth are taking the piss now

£4.75 for a third pint of Logsdon Farmhouse, Far West Vlaming


----------



## stephec (19 Feb 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Okay
> 
> Beermoth are taking the piss now
> 
> £4.75 for a third pint of Logsdon Farmhouse, Far West Vlaming


Did you pay it though?


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Feb 2017)




----------



## stephec (19 Feb 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Elizabeth IPA (Tower Brewery, 4.5%)
> View attachment 338492
> 
> Possibly the least Marmers friendly beer I've ever drunk, not least because it's terrible, but also because it's festooned with Union Jacks. We may have got a dodgy bottle, but this had a really unpleasant, chemical, funky offness about it that I did not like at all.
> ...


You've not got a dodge bottle, I had the same from Quality Save a while back.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Feb 2017)

DP said:


> View attachment 95899
> 
> 
> American Barley Wine from Kees. A bit of a curates egg - looks great, smells awful and tastes ok.


I got to try this from a keg this afternoon.

Warming, toffee, bitter, boozy

I like it


----------



## User169 (20 Feb 2017)

Me and my beer chum Flozza made this beer and it's going on tap in a local bar. Mind you they're closing down at the end of the week, so prolly figure they can get away with any old crap right now.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Feb 2017)

Not one for true officionados...but worth 25p a bottle next time you are in Laos...the brewers description still makes me shudder 

The secret to Beerlao Gold’s preciousness lies in one of its main ingredients, the “Khao Kai Noy” rice. A Lao specialty, Khao Kai Noy is very popular among locals as well as foreigners due to its good scent and non-sticky texture.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Feb 2017)

DP said:


> Me and my beer chum Flozza made this beer and it's going on tap in a local bar. Mind you they're closing down at the end of the week, so prolly figure they can get away with any old crap right now.
> 
> View attachment 338832



Don't do yourself down DP, I'm sure it's not completely crap. Wish we could all come along and sink a few.


----------



## GM (20 Feb 2017)

Stopped off at M&S on the way home and got these two.....
This one's very nice





But this one is  down the sink it went


----------



## User169 (20 Feb 2017)

The haze craze...

http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt...eer-lovers-newfound-obsession-with-murky-ipas


----------



## Gez73 (21 Feb 2017)

Bizarre music reference with this one. We're packaging this today. Not tried it yet but soon will!!


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Feb 2017)

Gez73 said:


> Bizarre music reference with this one. We're packaging this today. Not tried it yet but soon will!!
> View attachment 338945


Weird; I don't get it.

Is it Co-Op own brand IPA?

Maybe it's made by Smiths?


----------



## Gez73 (21 Feb 2017)

No, brewed by us at Robinsons. New beers. Three in total. An IPA, golden Ale and a Triple Hop.


----------



## srw (21 Feb 2017)

When in Spain....






Strong but not characterful - I'd remembered it as something more than that. And the glass was marked "Made in Germany". But I was doing good - the bottle told me that the sales income from the beer goes to good causes, which prompted a fascinating conversation about what "sales income" actually means and how much of the income can be stripped out for the distributor, advertisers, ingredients and sundry other expenses before it can't be called "income" any more under various accounting conventions (or "recepti" in Italian or "ingresos" in Spanish). Sadly nothing in French, which I suspect would be definitive.

What an exciting life we do lead. But the beer is cheap (somewhere between €2.50 and €3.50 for a 40cl glass of Estrella or the island equivalent.)


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Feb 2017)

Gez73 said:


> No, brewed by us at Robinsons. New beers. Three in total. An IPA, golden Ale and a Triple Hop.


Oh, I see - I had no idea you were at Robbie's (done the brewery tour; fab buffet)

So why the Smiths reference?


----------



## User482 (21 Feb 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> View attachment 338834
> 
> Not one for true officionados...but worth 25p a bottle next time you are in Laos...the brewers description still makes me shudder
> 
> The secret to Beerlao Gold’s preciousness lies in one of its main ingredients, the “Khao Kai Noy” rice. A Lao specialty, Khao Kai Noy is very popular among locals as well as foreigners due to its good scent and non-sticky texture.


Somewhere, there is a photo of me buying a beer Lao, with the required bank notes spread along the bar.


----------



## Gez73 (21 Feb 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Oh, I see - I had no idea you were at Robbie's (done the brewery tour; fab buffet)
> 
> So why the Smiths reference?


No idea. The other labels are a Smithfield canal type image and our Brewery is on the other one. Not what I would have considered iconic Manchester images, with the possible exception of the Lads Club.


----------



## Gez73 (21 Feb 2017)




----------



## MossCommuter (21 Feb 2017)

Gez73 said:


> No idea. The other labels are a Smithfield canal type image and our Brewery is on the other one. Not what I would have considered iconic Manchester images, with the possible exception of the Lads Club.


The Lad's Club is in Salford.

@nickyboy and I discussed a ride out to the brewery a while back with the intention of doing a tour (and food). Maybe we should resurrect that plan


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Feb 2017)

I decided a bit ago that lary pump clips weren't my thing, nor were beers dubbed "Top Totty" &c

All About Beer have published an article that outlines their take on it; http://allaboutbeer.com/article/taking-a-stand-against-sexist-beers/ (with predictable commentary below).


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Feb 2017)

User482 said:


> Somewhere, there is a photo of me buying a beer Lao, with the required bank notes spread along the bar.


Brave man! I got the boat over from Thailand side of 'Golden Triangle', to be honest the whole episode is a bit hazy to say the least...3 or 4 lost days but i'm sure it was good?


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Feb 2017)

Gez73 said:


> No idea. The other labels are a Smithfield canal type image and our Brewery is on the other one. Not what I would have considered iconic Manchester images, with the possible exception of the Lads Club.


The Smiths were photographed in front of the Lads' club (inner sleeve of The Queen Is Dead IIRC).


----------



## Gez73 (21 Feb 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> The Smiths were photographed in front of the Lads' club (inner sleeve of The Queen Is Dead IIRC).


Yeah I know of no other reason as to why the Lads Club would be used. Have done the pilgrimage and had the obligatory photo myself.


----------



## User169 (21 Feb 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Don't do yourself down DP, I'm sure it's not completely crap. Wish we could all come along and sink a few.



Sadly, the bar owner doesn't like the logo! The typeface is a bit too like that used in the logo of the people he's selling the bar to. It hadn't really struck me, but once he mentioned it I could see his point. Ho hum, still hope that he'll put it on tap. Untapped awaits..

https://untappd.com/b/monasterium-final-destination/1961262


----------



## Gez73 (21 Feb 2017)

User3094 said:


> likewise...
> 
> View attachment 338998


You took a chance leaving that so far away!!


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Feb 2017)

https://twitter.com/cloudwaterbrew/status/834399056512290816

Someone gettting ranty @ Cloudwater

I kind of agree with the rant - much as I love Cloudwater they are a bit Johnny Big Bollocks and dismissive of many people's differing tastes.


----------



## User169 (22 Feb 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> https://twitter.com/cloudwaterbrew/status/834399056512290816
> 
> Someone gettting ranty @ Cloudwater
> 
> I kind of agree with the rant - much as I love Cloudwater they are a bit Johnny Big Bollocks and dismissive of many people's differing tastes.



Dont really understand what's going on here. Were Cloudwater agreeing or disagreeing with Bierebelle?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Feb 2017)

DP said:


> Dont really understand what's going on here. Were Cloudwater agreeing or disagreeing with Bierebelle?



I couldn't see it either, storm in a beer glass.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Feb 2017)

DP said:


> Sadly, the bar owner doesn't like the logo! The typeface is a bit too like that used in the logo of the people he's selling the bar to. It hadn't really struck me, but once he mentioned it I could see his point. Ho hum, still hope that he'll put it on tap. Untapped awaits..
> 
> https://untappd.com/b/monasterium-final-destination/1961262


I could knock something up on a Post It note if you want.


----------



## User169 (22 Feb 2017)

So it's up, although the bar owner has renamed it "Exodus". He kegged it last weekend, but forgot to turn the gas on, so it's not properly carbonated. I'll post a piccie of the beer tomorrow when it's looking a bit nicer.


----------



## User169 (22 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> I could knock something up on a Post It note if you want.



I'll bear you in mind next time!


----------



## Aperitif (22 Feb 2017)

DP said:


> So it's up, although the bar owner has renamed it "Exodus". He kegged it last weekend, but forgot to turn the gas on, so it's not properly carbonated. I'll post a piccie of the beer tomorrow when it's looking a bit nicer.
> 
> View attachment 339166


Congratulations!
'EXODPS' would have done it for me...


----------



## Hyslop (23 Feb 2017)

Any of you ever experienced any of Carlisle Brewing Company's brews? We're just having a discussion as to the extent of their sales area as it were.Should you chance upon it, I'd give Spun Gold a go (the peasantry around him sneer-take no notice of them). Just had Carlisle Experiment (5.6)-which if you've an interest refers to the State Management Scheme, worth a Google-the government in charge of your beer, frightening ain't it.Mind you it wasn't all bad,raise a glass to Harry Redfern, architect to the scheme and the man who left us some distinctive pubs in Carlisle.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Feb 2017)

I received a voucher for the local poncey beer emporium for my birthday. So I popped down there today

Cloudwater DIPA v12 £6 a can. It had better be good


----------



## Aperitif (23 Feb 2017)

'Chocolate marble' - beer like the worktop! Happy birthday NickyB. more importantly. (12 beers...one for every 5 years then... )


----------



## nickyboy (23 Feb 2017)

Aperitif said:


> 'Chocolate marble' - beer like the worktop! Happy birthday NickyB. more importantly. (12 beers...one for every 5 years then... )



If the brewery was called "Caressed Granite" then you would be right! Table in the background is marble. Can't you identify your igneous from your metamorphic?

And you can fark right off with your 12 x 5 nonsense


----------



## User169 (23 Feb 2017)

Sour tasting.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Feb 2017)

I is having a Duvel; no pics, but "yum-fecking-tus"!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Feb 2017)

User said:


> You are asking us all to take that on trust.It could be a herbal tea for all we know.


I'll have a few and see if I feel pished or like a middle-aged treehugger


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Either way, you will harbour a nagging doubt that you might be a bit of a nobber.


Doubt? Might? Bit?

You must be in a very good mood...


----------



## User169 (23 Feb 2017)

On tap at last and it's pretty tasty. A tad too much floaty yeast, but that might settle out.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Feb 2017)

DP said:


> Sour tasting.
> 
> View attachment 339293



Sour tasting in the 1950s?


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Feb 2017)

nickyboy said:


> View attachment 339264
> I received a voucher for the local poncey beer emporium for my birthday. So I popped down there today
> 
> Cloudwater DIPA v12 £6 a can. It had better be good



If that Cloudwater is as interesting as the earlier versions, it will be. Nice to see some Mad Hatter in there too, Mrs M and I love their stouts.


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Feb 2017)

DP said:


> Dont really understand what's going on here. Were Cloudwater agreeing or disagreeing with Bierebelle?


I think bierbelle was saying that it was a bit unfair to say that all beer in Britain was shite because someone at Cloudwater had a bad pint somewhere once and that some people actually quite like traditional beer.

Cloudwater went "rah, rah, rah. Hops, hops, hops. We're the best in the world" 

Or something like that


----------



## rich p (24 Feb 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> I think bierbelle was saying that it was a bit unfair to say that all beer in Britain was shite because someone at Cloudwater had a bad pint somewhere once and that some people actually quite like traditional beer.
> 
> Cloudwater went "rah, rah, rah. Hops, hops, hops. We're the best in the world"
> 
> Or something like that


I suspect there's a fair few nobbers in brewing. Judging by the hype and naming and logos at least.
I make an honourable exception for our very own DP, naturellement.


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> I suspect there's a fair few nobbers in brewing. Judging by the hype and naming and logos at least.
> I make an honourable exception for our very own DP, naturellement.


'tuurlijk


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Feb 2017)

Moze







Hooky

￼


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> I had been planning on having no alcohol tonight, and focus my attentions on completing a job application. On logging into the application site I found that all my details had been saved from a previous application, including all previous jobs and qualifications/training.
> 
> Which now means I have a spare few hours, so I'll probably go and get blootered.


And the stupid feckers have gone and offered me the job so time for mair beers.


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Feb 2017)

nickyboy said:


> If the brewery was called "Caressed Granite" then you would be right! Table in the background is marble. Can't you identify your igneous from your metamorphic?
> 
> And you can fark right off with your 12 x 5 nonsense


For those about to rock, we salute you...no schist!


----------



## marknotgeorge (24 Feb 2017)

I've finished developing for the evening, and I'm drinking Erdinger Alkoholfrei (can't upload a picture from my phone).

It's the best alcohol free beer easily available (£1.20 a bottle at Sainsbury's), but not the best I've had. That honour goes to the Bernard I had on the pub crawl ride. Erdinger is a touch bitter for my taste.

At least it doesn't have that drag-your-tongue-out-by-the-bitter-tastebuds-and-drown-it-in-Fairy-Liquid revoltingness of Brewdog Nanny State...


----------



## theclaud (25 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> And the stupid feckers have gone and offered me the job so time for mair beers.


I'll drink to that. 


Quiet in the cheap seats!


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> And the stupid feckers have gone and offered me the job so time for mair beers.


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> And the stupid feckers have gone and offered me the job so time for mair beers.


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Feb 2017)

Saturday! Yay!

And I found Track Double Sonoma IPA and Cloudwater Make Apple Pie Great Again.

Decisions, decisions... What's a boy to do?

The only sensible thing of course!..

... One of each


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> And the stupid feckers have gone and offered me the job so time for mair beers.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Feb 2017)

Currently enjoying a Timmy Taylor's Landlord, one of the very few decent things to come out of Yorkshire.


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Feb 2017)

Passing the brewery, it would be rude not to pop in.

However, the man serving the beer has limited me to a third at a time! Cheeky farker!

Birthday DIPA


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Do you get a spoon with that?


Well they're very friendly usually but not _that _friendly


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Feb 2017)

Happy Birthday Mossy!


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Feb 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Happy Birthday Mossy!


Errrrm 

Thanks

But it's not my birthday

Now drinking Cloudwater Vic's Secret Sour IPA

Wide of the mark this one. A Cloudwater fail. Don't bother.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Feb 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Well they're very friendly usually but not _that _friendly



post
of
the
week


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Feb 2017)

Hook Norton Flagship, see posts passim.


----------



## rich p (25 Feb 2017)

Brewdog Cloudwater collab. 
Lush, it is.


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> Brewdog Cloudwater collab.
> Lush, it is.
> View attachment 339514


They had a keg of that in the brewery but I didn't try.

How is it?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Feb 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> They had a keg of that in the brewery but I didn't try.
> 
> How is it?


Lush, I believe.

Whatever that means.


----------



## rich p (25 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Lush, I believe.
> 
> Whatever that means.


It's English for braw or some such bollix...


----------



## rich p (25 Feb 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> They had a keg of that in the brewery but I didn't try.
> 
> How is it?


I liked it a lot, fruity and full on, with a nice level of bitterness.
5 Mossirlamis for 660ml from the offie.


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Lush, I believe.
> 
> Whatever that means.


I assumed it referred to the drinker rather than the drink


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> I liked it a lot, fruity and full on, with a nice level of bitterness.
> 5 Mossirlamis for 660ml from the offie.



£10.30 a pint!


----------



## nickyboy (25 Feb 2017)

God knows what any "normal" beer drinker will think if they stumble on this thread.

I thought my £6/can Cloudwater was the height of beer nobberishness but it appears not


----------



## rich p (25 Feb 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> £10.30 a pint!


£7 for 660 ml. How much is a mossirlami again!!!!????


----------



## rich p (25 Feb 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> I assumed it referred to the drinker rather than the drink


A ridiculous old one, allegedly - thanks Claudine


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> £7 for 660 ml. How much is a mossirlami again!!!!????


£2.39


----------



## rich p (25 Feb 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> £2.39


A bargain at 3 mossis, then!


----------



## theclaud (25 Feb 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hook Norton Flagship, see posts passim.
> 
> View attachment 339512


Looks a bit too cold.


----------



## theclaud (25 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> It's *English *for braw or some such bollix...



Welsh, shurely?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Feb 2017)

theclaud said:


> Looks a bit too cold.



Never mind all the chatty-chat and critiqueing, you drinking any beer?


----------



## theclaud (25 Feb 2017)

Yyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeessssss!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Feb 2017)

OK, bust one open then.


----------



## rich p (25 Feb 2017)

theclaud said:


> Welsh, shurely?


In Welsh it's bwmch


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Feb 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I thought my £6/can Cloudwater was the height of beer nobberishness but it appears not


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Feb 2017)

Hops and Dreams (Brew Foundation, 4%)




Brew Foundation's session IPA. A fair bit of grapefruit citrus, with some resin and herb from the hops, with a nicely judged bready flavour backing all that. Lovely dry finish, possibly a bit too lingering depending on your expectations of a session brew. Jolly nice.


----------



## rich p (25 Feb 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Hops and Dreams (Brew Foundation, 4%)
> View attachment 339598
> 
> Brew Foundation's session IPA. A fair bit of grapefruit citrus, with some resin and herb from the hops, with a nicely judged bready flavour backing all that. Lovely dry finish, possibly a bit too lingering depending on your expectations of a session brew. Jolly nice.


The wallpaper has a few bubbles...


----------



## stephec (26 Feb 2017)

This is a tempting looking offer, has anyone ever ordered from these guys?

https://www.flavourly.com/membershi..._Beer&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=facebookTRGTD


----------



## rich p (26 Feb 2017)

stephec said:


> This is a tempting looking offer, has anyone ever ordered from these guys?
> 
> https://www.flavourly.com/membershi..._Beer&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=facebookTRGTD


My daughter bought me a year's subscription for Christmas. 
It's fun getting a serendipitous selection once a month. The beers vary from just below, to just above average but no turkeys so far.


----------



## rich p (26 Feb 2017)

When I say, she bought it for me, I really mean that she bought it for me on behalf of my wife. Which means that I'm actually paying for it out of our joint account!


----------



## stephec (26 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> My daughter bought me a year's subscription for Christmas.
> It's fun getting a serendipitous selection once a month. The beers vary from just below, to just above average but no turkeys so far.


Cheers Rich.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Feb 2017)

Haysi Fantayzee


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Feb 2017)

The sour fad goes on and on.

No idea when I'll come back to my senses. Last night in the boozer they had one of my favourites; Brightside Odin, and it kinda was a bit, meh.

Anyhow, here's the Oude Gueuze by Boon


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Feb 2017)

Yuk...


----------



## theclaud (26 Feb 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> The sour fad goes on and on.
> 
> No idea when I'll come back to my senses. Last night in the boozer they had one of my favourites; Brightside Odin, and it kinda was a bit, meh.
> *
> ...


IIRC we had a fair few of those in Leuven...


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Feb 2017)

Evil twin brewing

Citra Sunshine Slacker

This is what Murrikans call a pint.






Nice enough


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Feb 2017)

And now a 500ml can.

It's a minefield

Magic Rock Hypnotist IPA

Grapefruit, Sweet and Sour

I like it


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Feb 2017)

Angry mouse brewery new beer time, 9th Legion red ale, in celebration of a bunch of jocks who bumped off some noble Romans going about their business invading folks and the like. Czech, yank, kiwi hops with fancy malts Inc de-husked carafa! Nice take on the style, fruity biscuit nonsense with nice bitter finish.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Feb 2017)

Special mench for the neck label.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Feb 2017)

stephec said:


> This is a tempting looking offer, has anyone ever ordered from these guys?
> 
> https://www.flavourly.com/membershi..._Beer&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=facebookTRGTD


See this bit:
"10x carefully curated beers from small batch breweries"

That's a lot of nobbery, the kind of thing that would appeal to the likes of @rich p; curated, I bloody ask you!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Feb 2017)

Successive posts with disparaging comments about rich, the poor old ****.


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Feb 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Angry mouse brewery new beer time, 9th Legion red ale, in celebration of a bunch of jocks who bumped off some noble Romans going about their business invading folks and the like. Czech, yank, kiwi hops with fancy malts Inc de-husked carafa! Nice take on the style, fruity biscuit nonsense with nice bitter finish.
> 
> View attachment 339770


He looks quite the part as a centurion there.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Feb 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Special mench for the neck label.
> 
> View attachment 339772


Neck labels are the new beer caps


----------



## postman (26 Feb 2017)

Flipping heck.I think since May 2008 you have pulled 17,312 pints.

1154 pages 15 posts each page plus 2 on page 1155.How is your arm.


----------



## User169 (26 Feb 2017)

Last night.

This place closes tonight. The new owners are going to gut it and install an identikit us-style wall of beer taps
.
I've had somefarkinv good times here.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Feb 2017)

DP said:


> Last night.
> 
> This place closes tonight. The new owners are going to gut it and install an identikit us-style wall of beer taps
> .
> ...



Bummer, I remember when the new owners sanded the floorboards in the Reindeer, took off a patina that was 500 years in the making, feckin disgrace.

Is that the joint Dale played?

Great looking bar...


----------



## User169 (26 Feb 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Bummer, I remember when the new owners sanded the floorboards in the Reindeer, took off a patina that was 500 years in the making, feckin disgrace.
> 
> Is that the joint Dale played?
> 
> Great looking bar...



Not the place where Dale played, although the barpeep just told me in her slightly unidiomatic English that some blokes will shortly be "playing with their instruments".


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Feb 2017)

DP said:


> Not the place where Dale played, although the barpeep just told me in her slightly unidiomatic English that some blokes will shortly be "playing with their instruments".



Unidiomatic is my new favourite word, that is so getting used next week...


----------



## Crackle (26 Feb 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Unidiomatic is my new favourite word, that is so getting used next week...


You encapsulate unidiomatic.


----------



## rich p (26 Feb 2017)

Crackle said:


> You encapsulate unidiomatic.


idiotmatic?


----------



## srw (26 Feb 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> He looks quite the part as a centurion there.


Ob pedantry. If Roman centurions wore helmet crests (it's not certain) they might well have been transverse. And they probably didn't carry a javelin. And the myth of the 9th Legion getting lost in Scotland is speculation popularised by Rosemary Sutcliffe. They weren't mice either, but in context that's a minor discrepancy.

They did, however, drink beer while in the inhospitable north. But it wasn't fancy craft nonsense.


----------



## theclaud (27 Feb 2017)

DP said:


> Not the place where Dale played, although the barpeep just told me in her slightly unidiomatic English that *some blokes will shortly be "playing with their instruments"*.


That wants nipping in the bud.


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> See this bit:
> "10x carefully curated beers from small batch breweries"
> 
> That's a lot of nobbery, the kind of thing that would appeal to the likes of @rich p; curated, I bloody ask you!!


Like the carefully curated posts here on CC, especially in the Beer thread...


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Feb 2017)

srw said:


> Ob pedantry. If Roman centurions wore helmet crests (it's not certain) they might well have been transverse. And they probably didn't carry a javelin. And the myth of the 9th Legion getting lost in Scotland is speculation popularised by Rosemary Sutcliffe. They weren't mice either, but in context that's a minor discrepancy.
> 
> They did, however, drink beer while in the inhospitable north. But it wasn't fancy craft nonsense.


Well, thanks for not being (co)hort-y while correcting me. Some would people get on the cent(urion) of a mistake and just pile(um) in, and I'm glad(ius) that you didn't.


----------



## rich p (27 Feb 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Well, thanks for not being (co)hort-y while correcting me. Some would people get on the cent(urion) of a mistake and just pile(um) in, and I'm glad(ius) that you didn't.


John,


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> John,


You think my Latin skill is declining, Rich?

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Feb 2017)

If you've got any of the 2016 Fullers Vintage Ale, you could be sitting on a goldmine;
http://zythophile.co.uk/2017/02/20/the-mystery-of-the-vanishing-2016-vintage-ale/


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Feb 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> If you've got any of the 2016 Fullers Vintage Ale, you could be sitting on a goldmine;
> http://zythophile.co.uk/2017/02/20/the-mystery-of-the-vanishing-2016-vintage-ale/





threebikesmcginty said:


> Another McGinty tip-off if anyone's interested in Fuller's Vintage Ale, they've cocked up on the label printing on some 2016's and are flogging them off at £4/bottle (you have to buy a case). That's not bad for this stuff, which is quite nice.



I did tell you all, I bought a case of it.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Feb 2017)

New Micro Pub opened near me last week..had a nice couple of hrs there Friday.
it was very busy and thoroughly friendly good drinking fun..i like small drinking places..

https://whatpub.com/pubs/PET/638/frothblowers-werrington


----------



## stephec (27 Feb 2017)

I believe there's a resident of Swansea on this thread who's posted pictures of a nice looking litte pub that she sometimes visits?

I'll be stopping there on Wednesday night and was thinking of giving it a try if I'm nearby/got the time.


----------



## rich p (27 Feb 2017)

meta lon said:


> New Micro Pub opened near me last week..had a nice couple of hrs there Friday.
> it was very busy and thoroughly friendly good drinking fun..i like small drinking places..
> 
> https://whatpub.com/pubs/PET/638/frothblowers-werrington


Me too.
There's a small, reclaimed empty shop in Hove which is my new favourite drinking den.
http://www.thewatchmakersarms.co.uk/


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Feb 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I did tell you all, I bought a case of it.


A wise investment! You've stockpiled it all, of course...?


----------



## rich p (27 Feb 2017)

stephec said:


> This is a tempting looking offer, has anyone ever ordered from these guys?
> 
> https://www.flavourly.com/membershi..._Beer&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=facebookTRGTD


I got a new delivery today, by coincidence,
First up is Fifth Panda, a DIPA. Bitter and a first rate starter.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Feb 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> A wise investment! You've stockpiled it all, of course...?



I sampled one just to be on the safe side, the rest are locked away in the depths of McGinty Towers. I've got some from a few years back too although they're so expensive now I daren't drink them. But I will.


----------



## rich p (27 Feb 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I sampled one just to be on the safe side, the rest are locked away in the depths of McGinty Towers. I've got some from a few years back too although they're so expensive now I daren't drink them. But I will.


Sell the old ones and invest in younger ones. This time, next century you'll be a millionaire...


...and DEAD


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> I got a new delivery today, by coincidence,
> First up is Fifth Panda, a DIPA. Bitter and a first rate starter.
> 
> View attachment 339962
> View attachment 339963



That lager will be handy for visiting scum.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> Sell the old ones and invest in younger ones. This time, next century you'll be a millionaire...
> 
> 
> ...and DEAD



Stuff tastes better after 10 years, gotta play the long game with some of this nonsense.


----------



## rich p (27 Feb 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That lager will be handy for visiting scum.


Yeah, I'm thinking that could be the first turkey.
Some of my guests are tasteless buggers.


----------



## theclaud (27 Feb 2017)

stephec said:


> I believe there's a resident of Swansea on this thread who's posted pictures of a nice looking litte pub that she sometimes visits?
> 
> I'll be stopping there on Wednesday night and was thinking of giving it a try if I'm nearby/got the time.


Which bit of town will you be staying in? Down in Mwmbwls we have three decent boozers...


----------



## rich p (27 Feb 2017)

theclaud said:


> we have three decent boozers.


Who are the other two?


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Feb 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I sampled one just to be on the safe side, the rest are locked away in the depths of McGinty Towers. I've got some from a few years back too although they're so expensive now I daren't drink them. But I will.


Like a boozy Scrooge McDuck. Hats off to you!


----------



## theclaud (27 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> Who are the other two?


Harrumph!


----------



## rich p (27 Feb 2017)

theclaud said:


> Harrumph!


At least I implied you were 'decent'


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> I got a new delivery today, by coincidence,
> First up is Fifth Panda, a DIPA. Bitter and a first rate starter.
> 
> View attachment 339962
> View attachment 339963


Someone's abducted @rich p 

Or @rich p has a new phone

Either way, nice focus


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Feb 2017)

rich p said:


> Me too.
> There's a small, reclaimed empty shop in Hove which is my new favourite drinking den.
> http://www.thewatchmakersarms.co.uk/


How long until the next Wetherspoons is cleverly disguised as a micro pub?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-39101186


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Feb 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Like a boozy Scrooge McDuck. Hats off to you!


----------



## stephec (27 Feb 2017)

theclaud said:


> Which bit of town will you be staying in? Down in Mwmbwls we have three decent boozers...


I used to stay in a Holiday Inn on a roundabout in the centre of town, that's going back a few years though.

The place I'm working at looks like it's not far from junction 44, so I'll probably get stuck in the nearest Premier Inn to there.


----------



## stephec (27 Feb 2017)

User said:


> There's lovely


Isn't see?




I'm now going to run away and hide for a long time.


----------



## theclaud (27 Feb 2017)

stephec said:


> I used to stay in a Holiday Inn on a roundabout in the centre of town, that's going back a few years though.
> 
> The place I'm working at looks like it's* not far from junction 44, so I'll probably get stuck in the nearest Premier Inn to there.*


Nooooooooooooooooooooo if you do that your nearest boozer will be a Brewer's Fayre! Persuade them to put you in town, then at least you can walk to the Copper Bar or the No Sign. Drop me a PM if you look like getting as far as Mumbles...


----------



## stephec (28 Feb 2017)

theclaud said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooo if you do that your nearest boozer will be a Brewer's Fayre! Persuade them to put you in town, then at least you can walk to the Copper Bar or the No Sign. Drop me a PM if you look like getting as far as Mumbles...


It's the Brewer's Fayre for me, looks like I'm stopping north of the town centre.


----------



## srw (28 Feb 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> How long until the next Wetherspoons is cleverly disguised as a micro pub?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-39101186


Most of them are already pretty anonymous, without big corporate branding unless you know what you're looking for. Hardly _micro_, admittedly...


----------



## User169 (28 Feb 2017)

Saison du Ble from Side Project and Foeder Cerise from AmericanSolera.

Decent sours from 'Murica.


----------



## Gez73 (1 Mar 2017)

New branding, first run today!!


----------



## martint235 (1 Mar 2017)

Gez73 said:


> View attachment 340295
> 
> New branding, first run today!!


Yebbut is it any good?


----------



## User169 (1 Mar 2017)

Interesting article on beer trading. Do yourself a favour and try and score some Cantillon from beer merchants tomorrow..

https://www.beermerchants.com/features/beer-trading-cantillon-is-not-currency


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Mar 2017)

DP said:


> Interesting article on beer trading. Do yourself a favour and try and score some Cantillon from beer merchants tomorrow..
> 
> https://www.beermerchants.com/features/beer-trading-cantillon-is-not-currency


Nice sentiment'n'all but they're pissing in the wind, of course.


----------



## User169 (1 Mar 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Nice sentiment'n'all but they're pissing in the wind, of course.



They are.

In any event, just realized that the piece is two days old and that it all sold out yesterday!


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Mar 2017)

A nice piece on Boak and Bailey about mild;
http://boakandbailey.com/2017/03/mild-in-manchester/

I quite like the idea of their mild "corridor".


----------



## stephec (1 Mar 2017)

martint235 said:


> Yebbut is it any good?


I'm not a fan of it.

I had some when it first came out, and then again last week just to give it a second chance.

There seems to be too many different tastes going on, as if it can't decide whether it's a traditional style bitter, a real ale, or something else.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Mar 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> A nice piece on Boak and Bailey about mild;
> http://boakandbailey.com/2017/03/mild-in-manchester/
> 
> I quite like the idea of their mild "corridor".



On my last night out in the Northern Quarter I had a pint of mild in Mother Macs. I went in with the intention of having something else but, and this is as 6pm on a Saturday, the landlady told me all the different "bitters" had run out

It wasn't bad and not a bad way to start a pub crawl


----------



## theclaud (1 Mar 2017)

stephec said:


> It's the Brewer's Fayre for me, looks like I'm stopping north of the town centre.


Disaster! Sack the Beer Logistics Officer without delay.


----------



## stephec (1 Mar 2017)

theclaud said:


> Disaster! Sack the Beer Logistics Officer without delay.


There's cans of Punk, and Dead Pony Club, behind the bar, but I'm having a Guinness night.


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2017)

Pub, pissed-ish, Harveys. No pics


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> On my last night out in the Northern Quarter I had a pint of mild in Mother Macs. I went in with the intention of having something else but, and this is as 6pm on a Saturday, the landlady told me all the different "bitters" had run out
> 
> It wasn't bad and not a bad way to start a pub crawl


I used to drink a fair bit of it - done well, it's a lovely drink.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Mar 2017)

rich p said:


> Pub, pissed-ish, Harveys. No pics



"pissed-ish", so, pissed then...


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> "pissed-ish", so, pissed then...


The nightcap finished me off


----------



## theclaud (2 Mar 2017)

rich p said:


> Pub, pissed-ish, Harveys. No pics


The reportage is going downhill round here.







A takeout. I have a vexed relationship with this beer. It is uncommonly delicious, but the last time I drank it I was violently sick in the middle of the night. This is either because it coincided with another cause of illness or because it is poisonous. I will report back... or not. You can really taste the wineyness of it, for good or ill.


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Mar 2017)

theclaud said:


> This is either because it coincided with another cause of illness or because it is poisonous. I will report back... or not.


----------



## rich p (3 Mar 2017)

My monthly selection pack of beers has been particularly good this month.
These amongst others


----------



## nickyboy (3 Mar 2017)

John the Monkey said:


>



My money's on her surviving the night. Strong constitution innit


----------



## srw (3 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> My money's on her surviving the night. Strong constitution innit


They don't call her the iron lady for nothing.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Mar 2017)

srw said:


> They don't call her the ironing lady, good for nothing.



Best wishes, and a speedy recovery Claudine.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Mar 2017)

Any news on the vomit?


----------



## nickyboy (3 Mar 2017)

Cracked open my Cloudwater DIPA 






Really nice. Hard to believe it's 9% as it is "slipping down like boiled ham"


----------



## theclaud (3 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> My money's on her surviving the night. Strong constitution innit


I'm alive!


----------



## theclaud (3 Mar 2017)

srw said:


> They don't call her the iron lady for nothing.


----------



## theclaud (3 Mar 2017)

theclaud said:


> I'm alive!


I might even have another one tonight!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Mar 2017)

Bitter and mousey...







As yumtus today as it's always been.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Mar 2017)

Today I have been mostly drinking gin






I know where it is >>>>>>


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Mar 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Today I have been mostly drinking gin
> 
> View attachment 340799
> 
> ...








Thank heavens that your previous good standing in this thread will move the jurors to clemency, Mossy 

Anyroad, a trip to Manchester for the Monkey family - son and I took in the People's History museum (excellent) and City Art Gallery (wonderful), whilst Mrs M & my youngest shopped for prom dresses. (I know, o tempora, o mores).

We met up for lunch at Bundobust (combo for 4, excellent, by the way).

Beerwise, we had;
Milk Stout (Wiper and True, 4.8%)
Lovely! So rich, creamy, coffee-y and smokey. Mrs M's choice, and one all the beer drinkers at the table were jealous of.

Breakfast of Champignons (Wild Beer Co., 4.1% abv)
I think this may be the first sour I've tasted. Lovely, tangy, almost cider apple-y tartness at first, with a properly bitter finish that edges towards lemony. A great fit for the richer, oilier spicy dishes, I thought.

Pint (Marble, 3.8% abv)
Told to choose something for no.1 son, I went for this. Old reliable, a tasty session bitter as pleasing to the developing beer lover's palate as that of the seasoned imbiber. He liked it, but said he'd rather have had Mrs M's stout. How sharper than a serpent's tooth, etc


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Mar 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Bundobust



Good choice


----------



## srw (4 Mar 2017)

Last night we went out to celebrate my imminent freedom (Depression, anxiety and medication). The Red Squirrel beer shop was absolutely heaving, one Thai restaurant was overwhelmed and the other shut. So we ended up at the local Chef and Brewer pub, which is the only other place in easy walking distance to buy beer and where the food is much less awful that you might think.

Fortunately they had a barrel-full of my favourite Red Squirrel London Porter - so the night was a good one on the beer front.

The brewery is now looking for yet more money (https://www.madsquirrel.uk/equity-nutters/) to grow its distribution network, which sounds like a good wheeze*. And it's dropping the Red Squirrel brand in favour of Mad Squirrel, which is probably inevitable.


*This is not investment advice yada yada.


----------



## srw (4 Mar 2017)

I've done a bit more delving into the investment possibilities. They've got a new brewhouse coming, which is apparently paid for, and the company claims to have almost no debt. And they're keeping cask brewery for proper beer styles like porter and bitter rather than just doing the fashionable keg PAs. They've also got a couple of interesting looking new beers coming along soon which _aren't_ simply hop-bombs. They are, however, moving into cans (at least a sensible 440ml rather than a too-small 330ml), which offends my traditionalist principles.

The one thing missing from the investment pitch is any historical financials. There are some projections, which on the face of it look reasonably credible and not stupidly optimistic - but it feels lazy of them not to stick up something to compare it with.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Mar 2017)

1845 pour moi and a Goose Urban Wheat for Mrs 3BM. The Goose is fairly light and very much to Mrs 3BM's taste.


----------



## theclaud (4 Mar 2017)

Choices, choices...


----------



## srw (4 Mar 2017)

theclaud said:


> Choices, choices...
> 
> View attachment 340831


I'd usually recommend muesli, but once in a while toast is OK. And the radio needs to be tuned to Radio 3.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Mar 2017)

Can't believe tc isn't making middle-class home-made granola.

And the radio would be tuned to _smooth jazz fm.
_
Jazz joke -

Did you know Rommel was a jazz fan, he used to wake up in the night shouting Wes Montgomery.

Here all week...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Mar 2017)

Described as sicilian craft beer. So, lager then.


----------



## Crackle (5 Mar 2017)

I'd just like to point out, for those caught in the spidery trap, that Smooth radio used to be Saga radio. If you listen you will wear taupe eventually and drink white wine, sauvignon, slightly chilled, from New Zealand.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Mar 2017)

Crackle said:


> I'd just like to point out, for those caught in the spidery trap, that Smooth radio used to be Saga radio. If you listen you will wear taupe eventually and drink white wine, sauvignon, slightly chilled, from New Zealand.


That's all very well but will someone please explain the jazz joke?


----------



## srw (5 Mar 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> That's all very well but will someone please explain the jazz joke?


It's a pun, m'lud.
"Where's Montgomery?"


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Mar 2017)

srw said:


> It's a pun, m'lud.
> "Where's Montgomery?"



Oh


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Mar 2017)

Ilkley

When Passion Gose Sour (oh dear, welcome to crap pun day in The Beer Thread)







It's not sour for a start. It's too cold, it's too thin, it's fizzy and it's got no oomph. Something about it reminds me of over dilute orange squash.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Mar 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Oh



Don't you mean - oh I get it, that's really funny, ha ha ha?!


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Don't you mean - oh I get it, that's really funny, ha ha ha?!


Err, yeah... That's _exactly _what I meant


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Mar 2017)

Oh my

This is special!

Dry & Bitter brewery from Denmark.

Do farking expensive but if you find one, get one!









Edit to add the beer's called Crimson Queen


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Mar 2017)

'ark at mossy, down the boozer with a credit card. Like the glass.


----------



## nickyboy (5 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> 'ark at mossy, down the boozer with a credit card. Like the glass.



And wearing what looks disturbingly like a sports jacket....on a Sunday afternoon too


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> 'ark at mossy, down the boozer with a credit card. Like the glass.


Receipt is on photo because I cannot read the label without my specs so without zooming in I could not remember what it was


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> And wearing what looks disturbingly like a sports jacket....on a Sunday afternoon too


Skiing coat so, kinda


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Mar 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Skiing coat so, kinda


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 340967


Suits you


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Mar 2017)

User said:


> I thought it was the bar staff's description of the customer.


----------



## Crackle (5 Mar 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Oh my
> 
> This is special!
> 
> ...



I recall the days he boasted about cheap prices at the 'spoons and held himself aloof from 'your beer ponce nobbery'. No longer. What's an honest beer drinker to do.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Mar 2017)

Crackle said:


> I recall the days he boasted about cheap prices at the 'spoons and held himself aloof from 'your beer ponce nobbery'. No longer. What's an honest beer drinker to do.


I'm currently waiting in the rain for a bus back to Spoons.

Even the working classes are allowed a treat on a Sunday


----------



## nickyboy (5 Mar 2017)

Got a new phone so trying some of the fancy photo settings on a solid Northern beer






Huawei P9 innit


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Got a new phone so trying some of the fancy photo settings on a solid Northern beer
> 
> View attachment 340979
> 
> ...


It's stuck on nineteen fifties mode


----------



## nickyboy (5 Mar 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> It's stuck on nineteen fifties mode



'ark at Man Ray over there


----------



## Doseone (5 Mar 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Oh my
> 
> This is special!
> 
> ...



My guess is that Rufus had a beard.


----------



## theclaud (5 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Don't you mean - oh I get it, that's really funny, ha ha ha?!


Hmmmm maybe I'll save the one about the greatest Welsh drummer for another time...


----------



## GM (5 Mar 2017)

This is very nice, it'll have me blowing in the wind after my Tayyabs.....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Mar 2017)

GM said:


> This is very nice, it'll have me blowing in the wind after my Tayyabs.....
> 
> View attachment 341016



Where has all the Fuller's gone?...


----------



## srw (6 Mar 2017)

Mmmmalty.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Mar 2017)

srw said:


> Mmmmalty.
> 
> View attachment 341147


Hair of the dog during a session - a time saver indeed. And, Crufts starts in a few days, so Treacle might get 'Best in Show'
'Malty' - with a teaser, on reflection. Did you get a cold nose then cock your leg against a chair (but not the reverse, like a very keen doggie )


----------



## theclaud (6 Mar 2017)

theclaud said:


> Choices, choices...
> 
> View attachment 340831


Well all of those were lovely. Some top-notch cappage to boot.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Mar 2017)

They're all bent - Phillistine! McTavish of the Glen will be aghast.
The cap at top right wasn't from a bottle of this was it?




(Notice the Mossy Bros ski jacket effect  )


----------



## nickyboy (7 Mar 2017)

Aperitif said:


> They're all bent - Phillistine! McTavish of the Glen will be aghast.
> The cap at top right wasn't from a bottle of this was it?
> View attachment 341209
> 
> (Notice the Mossy Bros ski jacket effect  )



Claudine is quite classy so I'm sure she will have finished the '82s a while ago and be onto the '89s or 90s by now


----------



## User169 (7 Mar 2017)

London tonight!


----------



## nickyboy (7 Mar 2017)

DP said:


> London tonight!



Same !!


----------



## Spartak (7 Mar 2017)




----------



## theclaud (7 Mar 2017)

User13710 said:


> Halfway stop in a 35-mile ride today was The Gribble, which brews Gribble Ale. Very nice it was too. As was the jumbo sausage roll, despite it being *served on an irritating small piece of slate* . (It didn't need the steak knife either, that was a mistake.)
> 
> View attachment 341308



Bad, but one better than a chicken tikka staircase.


----------



## Spartak (7 Mar 2017)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Mar 2017)

theclaud said:


> Bad, but one better than a chicken tikka staircase.



FFS...


----------



## Aperitif (7 Mar 2017)

theclaud said:


> Bad, but one better than a chicken tikka staircase.


Hair of the dog last night...stair of the dog tonight? At least with dishes like that in a curry house, it's easy to 'do a runner'


----------



## rich p (7 Mar 2017)

Mordue Allelic Drift - sounds like summink from Lord of the Rings.
Fruity, flowery and not half bad though it could be one of a number of similar beers


----------



## theclaud (7 Mar 2017)

I'm hoping (unless it's a verb) that this is nothing to do with Jeff. You never know with these Thornbridge peeps.






The winner is the Oakham Green Devil tho. Like Citra with an extra shot in the arm.


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Mar 2017)

rich p said:


> Mordue Allelic Drift - sounds like summink from Lord of the Rings.
> Fruity, flowery and not half bad though it could be one of a number of similar beers
> View attachment 341341


 my beer of the summer as drunk from the cask in Monkseaton


----------



## Spartak (7 Mar 2017)




----------



## Aperitif (8 Mar 2017)

Nice photo!


----------



## Crackle (8 Mar 2017)

Local stout






I think I've had this before but don't recall. My taste buds are going through one of their non-functional phases so the only thing I can report is it's wet, black, smooth and contains alchohol. Which is all I needed. I'll have to buy it again when they're functioning.


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2017)

Crackle said:


> Local stout
> 
> View attachment 341454
> 
> ...


Just chuck in, "a hint of Madagascan vanilla" and you'll be fine.


----------



## srw (8 Mar 2017)

Shhh! Don't tell Mrs W!

I've been perusing the crowdfunding sites again, and the Wild Beer company are raising some more equity. They're flogging off another 4% of themselves to build a new brewery, and looking to raise £1m. With 3 weeks of the funding period still open they've already passed their target. Searching this thread suggests they might be a decent punt.*
https://www.crowdcube.com/companies/the-wild-beer-co/pitches/bgNOwZ

*This is also not investment advice.


----------



## Crackle (8 Mar 2017)

rich p said:


> Just chuck in, "a hint of Madagascan vanilla" and you'll be fine.


I've got some in the cupboard but I wouldn't be able to taste it.


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2017)

Crackle said:


> I've got some in the cupboard but I wouldn't be able to taste it.


I mean, throw a phrase like that into your review.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Mar 2017)

Out in London at "Planet of the Grapes". Before I got rather drunk on some jolly good wines I had a couple of these






Despite being only 3.8% it was full of flavour and I would recommend


----------



## srw (8 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Out in London at "Planet of the Grapes".


Leadenhall Market? That's just round the corner from my office. The first (only) time I was taken there by a reinsurance broker my colleague and I turned up for a pre-arranged lunch at 12:30 to discover he was already 3/4 of the way down the first bottle.


----------



## User169 (8 Mar 2017)

Euston Tap. Never the most atmospheric of places, there's nothing wildly exciting on tap.

Cherry Gose from Howling Hops. Not bad. Expected a bit more cherry, but it's decently salty.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Mar 2017)

srw said:


> Leadenhall Market? That's just round the corner from my office. The first (only) time I was taken there by a reinsurance broker my colleague and I turned up for a pre-arranged lunch at 12:30 to discover he was already 3/4 of the way down the first bottle.


No...Bow Lane,....Not cheap so luckily I wasn't paying


----------



## Crackle (8 Mar 2017)

rich p said:


> I mean, throw a phrase like that into your review.


Ah gotcha. I did wonder wtf you were doing with the beer you bought (twice).


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Mar 2017)

DP said:


> Euston Tap. Never the most atmospheric of places, there's nothing wildly exciting on tap.
> 
> Cherry Gose from Howling Hops. Not bad. Expected a bit more cherry, but it's decently salty.
> 
> View attachment 341466



I was invited to a 'do' in London tonight but couldn't go as I'm stranded in the NW, I'd rather be in the Euston Tap...


----------



## Crackle (8 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I was invited to a 'do' in London tonight but couldn't go as I'm stranded in the NW, I'd rather be in the Euston Tap...


My spider senses were tingling.


----------



## Doseone (9 Mar 2017)

Radio 4 Food Programme Craft Beer Quiz

15/ 20. Every single one a guess!


----------



## stephec (9 Mar 2017)

Seventeen for me.

One I knew, the rest were guesses.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Mar 2017)

Doseone said:


> Radio 4 Food Programme Craft Beer Quiz
> 
> 15/ 20. Every single one a guess!



We did that last year, I think we were pretty much all agreed it was shite.


----------



## Doseone (9 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I think we were pretty much all agreed it was shite.



That sounds like a great name for a craft beer!


----------



## User169 (9 Mar 2017)

Craft Beer Co, Holborn. Me likey!!


----------



## User169 (9 Mar 2017)

Broken Dream from Siren on cask. Most excellent!!

Chocolate, coffee, a bit toasty and a super silky finish.


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Mar 2017)

DP said:


> View attachment 341591
> 
> Broken Dream from Siren on cask. Most excellent!!
> 
> Chocolate, coffee, a bit toasty and a super silky finish.


Copper topped tables.

Old school! Nice

Does it have tiny velvet covered stools to sit on too?


----------



## Milzy (9 Mar 2017)

You can't beat Northern Monk. Go to the refectory in Leeds, thank me later.


----------



## User169 (9 Mar 2017)

Stellatje!!


----------



## srw (9 Mar 2017)

DP said:


> Stellatje!!




This is the _beer_ thread. The lager thread is *shudder* _elsewhere._


----------



## srw (9 Mar 2017)

On the left, the ESB I drank between Surbiton and Clandon. On the right the Old Peculier I am drinking now. The Brooks Moorgate briefcase is not only a stylish and useful bag that is "compatible with common British folding bike rack clips designed for attachment to the front of the bike" it also includes "a four-way stretch outer side pocket for carrying a bottle or thermos on the side". As my photo illustrates this four-way stretch outer side pocket is perfectly proportioned for a 500ml glass bottle containing the sort of bottled beverage one might pick up at a railway station.

The last ESB I had was a rather butch and hop-heavy cask beer. This bottled version has subdued hop. It's so long since I had an Old Pec from the cask that I can't begin to compare it.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Mar 2017)

The last briefcase I had was a refreshing brown colour with a bit of effervescence and brassy overtones...it had a fine head upon it (but I was too thick to notice) and, on reflection, would have been better laying down for a few years - at least until I'd finished School. Full of complex notes which were wasted on me.

(I still have it.)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Mar 2017)

DP said:


> Stellatje!!
> 
> View attachment 341611



Come on then, what gives? That's obvs a Dutch word and your lager days are long gone.


----------



## srw (9 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Come on then, what gives? That's obvs a Dutch word and your lager days are long gone.


The -tje ending is a Dutch diminutive (https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/-tje#Dutch). @DP has either started beating his wife or is trying to blend in at a rough pub.

(When in Belgium a few years ago Mrs W and I had _ribbetjes_ and _fritjes - _a pig's worth of ribs and a pound of fries each. I suspect that the diminutive is sarcastic.)


----------



## srw (9 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Presumably, Stella was genuinely a premium beer at some time. Perhaps someone is seeking to recapture that.









M. Google contains much similar evidence.

I'm reminded of another ad from earlier days....


----------



## User169 (9 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Come on then, what gives? That's obvs a Dutch word and your lager days are long gone.



Airport beer (and see @srw 's post)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Mar 2017)

DP said:


> Airport beer (and see @srw 's post)



The shame...


----------



## srw (10 Mar 2017)

DP said:


> Airport beer (and see @srw 's post)


Second rate airport.

But is there any other kind in the UK now?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Mar 2017)

User said:


> I have drunk better beer at Gatwick.



DP wasn't drinking beer.

I think airports are much of a muchness the world over, they just vary in size.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Mar 2017)

Short hop flights are preferred


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Mar 2017)

As a catch up, I wasn't going to have any beer yesterday however after another shite time not driving on the M6 because it was shut (although not as shite as the folks involved in why it was shut) I caved in and had a recovery Harviestoun Bitter and Twisted when I finally got home, calm was restored although there was the suggestion that I was still a grump, humph...


----------



## srw (10 Mar 2017)

User said:


> I have drunk better beer at Gatwick.


I have drunk better beer at Heathrow Terminal 5, where there is an adequate Spoons.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> As a catch up, I wasn't going to have any beer yesterday however after another shite time not driving on the M6 because it was shut (although not as shite as the folks involved in why it was shut) I caved in and had a recovery Harviestoun Bitter and Twisted when I finally got home, calm was restored although there was the suggestion that I was still a grump, humph...


You arrive home your normal self and get complaints? It's open now though, threelanesmcginty - go for a spin instead of dossing around, what?
http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...m6-reopens-following-major-collision-12720241


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Mar 2017)

Aperitif said:


> You arrive home your normal self and get complaints? It's open now though, threelanesmcginty - go for a spin instead of dossing around, what?
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...m6-reopens-following-major-collision-12720241



Thing was it was shut on the way up too - that was a sign, avoid the north.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Thing was it was shut on the way up too - that was a sign, avoid the north.



We heard you were coming so invoked our emergency road closure plan


----------



## User169 (10 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> DP wasn't drinking beer.
> 
> I think airports are much of a muchness the world over, they just vary in size.



Normal service to be resumed tomorrow. Off to Belgium for the day.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> We heard you were coming so invoked our emergency road closure plan



I think you'll find that the attendees at the event I was speaking at were thrilled I made it.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I think you'll find that the attendees at the event I was speaking at were thrilled I made it.



'ark at Alain de Botton there


----------



## nickyboy (10 Mar 2017)

Been a busy old day so reckon I deserve this

Toxteth IPA


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Mar 2017)

Young's That London Special Ale, good stuff this one, quite strong but doesn't give it away. Just the thing to accompany the cooking of an aubs parmie.


----------



## Doseone (10 Mar 2017)

I've been looking forward to this all day.


----------



## stephec (10 Mar 2017)

Doseone said:


> I've been looking forward to this all day.
> View attachment 341746


I've just brought the very same thing home from Tesco.

I wasn't going to have any beer tonight as I'm doing parkrun tomorrow morning, but now I'm tempted.


----------



## Doseone (10 Mar 2017)

stephec said:


> I've just brought the very same thing home from Tesco.
> 
> I wasn't going to have any beer tonight as I'm doing parkrun tomorrow morning, but now I'm tempted.



Go on, you know you want to!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Mar 2017)

My that's a big one!


----------



## Crackle (10 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> My that's a big one!
> 
> View attachment 341759


Sloppy pour, that's why.


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Mar 2017)

Crackle said:


> Sloppy pour, that's why.


You tell 'em Crax.


----------



## Crackle (10 Mar 2017)

Old fave






good pour.


----------



## Crackle (10 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Did you get someone to do it for you?


Pah!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Mar 2017)

Crackle said:


> Sloppy pour, that's why.



Perfect Duvel pour you ignoramus.


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Mar 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Ilkley
> 
> When Passion Gose Sour (oh dear, welcome to crap pun day in The Beer Thread)
> 
> ...


They have a great sense of humour in Yorkshire!


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> We heard you were coming so invoked our emergency road closure plan


The North remembers!


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Mar 2017)

Red Willow Faithless 60 Brett DIPA

Definitely Bret







And Wild Beer Company Men Who Stare At Goats

Very nice, kinda like a more beery take on a Cloudwater DIPA.

I liked the film too


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Mar 2017)

Oh, and if Jay farking Raynor gives a favorable review to another one of my favourite cafes I'll slap him. Can hardly move in here today


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Mar 2017)

I can see a hoppy future






Magic Rock


----------



## User169 (11 Mar 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> I can see a hoppy future
> 
> View attachment 341878
> 
> ...



Amazing colour on that.


----------



## Spartak (11 Mar 2017)




----------



## theclaud (11 Mar 2017)

Sour night at Château Claud. Tangfastic.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Mar 2017)

Nice glass of Coors...






Apols for lack of haze and sourness.


----------



## theclaud (11 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nice glass of Coors...
> 
> View attachment 341918
> 
> ...


----------



## CanucksTraveller (11 Mar 2017)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Mar 2017)

1845 and over-salted snacks, all the food groups catered for.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Mar 2017)

theclaud said:


>



Bog off!


----------



## theclaud (11 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Bog off!


It's OK - you've redeemed yourself with your second course...


----------



## CanucksTraveller (11 Mar 2017)

And my second course is:


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Mar 2017)

theclaud said:


> It's OK - you've redeemed yourself with your second course...



White Shield is nice stuff, I know they're owned by Coors now but I don't think they've mucked around with the recipe, I've been buying this for years, way before hipster IPA nonsense.


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Mar 2017)

Mrs M and I took a break from Mothers Day shopping in the Mere Inn, in Alsager. I had Joules' Pale Ale, which is a pale ale in the old style - not earth shattering, but well kept and tasty. Mrs M had Joules' Blonde, which she declared to be very nice.

The Mere Inn itself was a very pleasant little pub, that looks to have a good sized eating area (we stayed in the bar) and friendly staff. We made a note to call in again.


----------



## srw (11 Mar 2017)

DP said:


> Amazing colour on that.


Little bubbles on top of the drink, bright orange? It's not beer at all.


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Mar 2017)

DP said:


> Amazing colour on that.


The photographer takes no credit (okay then, all the credit) for the presentation


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Mar 2017)

Aldi started their Scottish Beer Festival on Thursday, I am currently enjoying one of these*





*it's the Beer thread equivalent of the giant kitten in The Goodies


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Mar 2017)

Guiness have got in on the act i see?
Not bad tbh


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Mar 2017)

This is Red Church, Cold Brew






When i ordered it the bar tender pulled a funny face, cocked her head to one side and in the way a mother might tell a child that liqueur chocolates aren't for kids she told me "I'm sorry, is a sour one". "Lovely", i said, "really?" She replied...

It's coffee infused sour beer. Actually quite peculiar but in think i like it.


----------



## theclaud (12 Mar 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> This is Red Church, Cold Brew
> 
> View attachment 342078
> 
> ...


I've had a sour of theirs. I think it was called Tartelette. Yumtus.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Mar 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Oh my
> 
> This is special!
> 
> ...


I'm back for another one

Tetley's Smooth and beans on toast all week next week


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Mar 2017)

theclaud said:


> I've had a sour of theirs. I think it was called Tartelette. *Yumtus*.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Mar 2017)

Just the thing to assist when you're elsing...






Yumtus.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Mar 2017)




----------



## srw (12 Mar 2017)

Oh for an iron constitution and a clear week. The Porters and Stouts alone would be worth the hangover. I tried the Ferrous Citra, a new brew from the home brewery. It's very Citra on the nose but balanced to drink. I was in the mood for something simpler after a hike through some Chiltern mood, so I've gone for the Tiny Rebel Altered Beast. It's a decent uncomplex Altbier - very refreshing.

(edit)
Sitting outside in March is pleasant, but the next door table is boring for England on IT stuff, so it'll just be the one.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Just the thing to assist when you're elsing...
> 
> View attachment 342099
> 
> ...


If it's good enough for Madonna...


----------



## srw (14 Mar 2017)

MeanAhasiTime time. A lunch at the Tank and Paddle - moderately long on trendy beer, fairly short on interesting beer. I tried a snifter of something from Tiny Rebel, but it was quite hopheavy so I plumped for a Chocolate Porter with my (good) pizza, washed down with a Meantime Pale Ale. Which is the hopphobe's version of an IPA.


----------



## User169 (14 Mar 2017)

One of my own. 100% Golden Promise fermented with the Tim Taylors yeast and hopped with Citra and mosaic. Not bad, but I dry hopped it for too long, so it's a bit grassy. Dig the colour though.


----------



## theclaud (14 Mar 2017)

srw said:


> MeanAhasiTime time. A lunch at the Tank and Paddle - moderately long on trendy beer, fairly short on interesting beer. I tried a snifter of something from Tiny Rebel, but it was quite hopheavy so I plumped for a Chocolate Porter with my (good) pizza, washed down with a Meantime Pale Ale. Which is the hopphobe's version of an IPA.


Chocolate Porter with pizza??? You probably had pineapple on it as well.


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Mar 2017)

DP said:


> One of my own. 100% Golden Promise fermented with the Tim Taylors yeast and hopped with Citra and mosaic. Not bad, but I dry hopped it for too long, so it's a bit grassy. Dig the colour though.
> 
> View attachment 342552


I like grassy especially if it's nettley grassy


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Mar 2017)

Kalsarikannit.

A Finnish word that everyone in the beer thread needs to acquaint themselves with.


----------



## srw (15 Mar 2017)

theclaud said:


> Chocolate Porter with pizza??? You probably had pineapple on it as well.


Pineapple? The egg of Beelzebub. The chocolate in Chocolate Porter is pure essence of cocoa beans, a bittersweet, but mainly bitter, backnote that complements the sweet acidity of decent tomato sauce and the umami sweetness of pepperoni and ground beef.


----------



## srw (15 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Kalsarikannit.
> 
> A Finnish word that everyone in the beer thread needs to acquaint themselves with.


You've forgotten the diaeresis.

Utepils.
Frühstuckbiergemütligkeit.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Mar 2017)

srw said:


> You've forgotten the diaeresis.


I've heard you can get that from too much Guinness


----------



## srw (15 Mar 2017)

srw said:


> The last ESB I had was a rather butch and hop-heavy cask beer. This bottled version has subdued hop.


It turns out that either my memory was faulty or they've changed recipe. The cask pints I had earlier this evening were similar to the bottle.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Mar 2017)

srw said:


> It turns out that either my memory was faulty or they've changed recipe. The cask pints I had earlier this evening were similar to the bottle.



I think they've changed the recipe (years ago), I used to really like ESB but it's not very good nowadays, just doesn't taste the same. Could be me I guess but my money's on it being them.


----------



## martint235 (16 Mar 2017)

Anyone else in Beer52? I just got a Groupon deal for 8 cans for £15. I'll give it a go but will probably cancel my membership soon after they arrive unless they are particularly good.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Mar 2017)

WTAF peoples, Beer was on the third page!!!

Trip Karm, lovely stuff. Good old 'trose.


----------



## nickyboy (17 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> WTAF peoples, Beer was on the third page!!!
> 
> Trip Karm, lovely stuff. Good old 'trose.
> 
> View attachment 342921



Sorry, I'm in Laaandan most of next week so expect some shonky photos of ridiculously expensive flat beer to come


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Mar 2017)

More beer...


----------



## srw (17 Mar 2017)

This afternoon I've mostly been drinking something called "England's Glory" (or something similar). It's a Greene King trad bitter. But since it's on top of wine and prosecco at lunchtime, and since some of my (soon to be ex) colleagues have been saying some rather nice things to me I'm not exactly sure about the details.


(And I seem to have posted originally in the waste-of-space jokes thread.)


----------



## psmiffy (17 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Coffee nose.



yours or the Wolfs?


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Mar 2017)

theclaud said:


> Chocolate Porter with pizza??? You probably had pineapple on it as well.


And Hawaii not?...
Btw, I've just tried some Wild Beer Company Millionaire (salted caramel chocolate milk stout). The caramel and chocolate flavours are actually quite subtle, so another good effort from the wild wild west. They're one of my favourite breweries and I always go for their stuff if I see it on tap.


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Mar 2017)

I've just had a taste of Logsdon Farmhouse Cerasus.

Just a taste, mind, and no photo.

It was nice enough but i draw the line way before £5.80 for a third of a pint.

Maybe if that old nag, Native River had run a bit faster yesterday I'd have had one.


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Mar 2017)

fark me

I've just noticed Outta Kilter BA by Hoppin' Frog

That's £6.95 a third!


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Mar 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> I've just had a taste of Logsdon Farmhouse Cerasus.
> 
> Just a taste, mind, and no photo.
> 
> ...


Clearly those sipsters have deep pockets...think of all the money they have to spend on styling their beards and man buns as well!


----------



## User169 (18 Mar 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> fark me
> 
> I've just noticed Outta Kilter BA by Hoppin' Frog
> 
> That's £6.95 a third!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Mar 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> fark me
> 
> I've just noticed Outta Kilter BA by Hoppin' Frog
> 
> That's £6.95 a third!



Which spoons are you in then?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Mar 2017)

Harviestoun Bitter and Twisted.


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Mar 2017)

Rivingtons DIPA; Tu Meke

Boozy 8.3% and proper beery taste with that marshmallow froth mouth feel that i like.

£3.25 for a half. Up yours, Hoppin' Frog


----------



## User169 (18 Mar 2017)

Duvel have just added the Citra Tripel hop to their permanent roster.


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Mar 2017)

DP said:


> Duvel have just added the Citra Tripel hop to their permanent roster.
> 
> View attachment 343018


How is it? I see it occasionally and usually pass


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Mar 2017)

DP said:


> Duvel have just added the Citra Tripel hop to their permanent roster.
> 
> View attachment 343018



Great glassage!!!!


----------



## nickyboy (18 Mar 2017)

Vocation Brewery, Hebden Bridge. Pride & Joy. IPA in the modern style... grapefruity, hoppy, cloudy. Really good stuff and, purchased from Tesco, inexpensive. They have a range of 3 in there. This is the "middle" one on alcohol strength and I think it's the best


----------



## User169 (18 Mar 2017)

Has anyone quaffed anything by Verdant? Big buzz right now about these guys from Cornwall.


----------



## User169 (18 Mar 2017)

Getting a brew on. The first with my new assistant brewer.

A spelt saison.


----------



## User169 (18 Mar 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> How is it? I see it occasionally and usually pass



Pretty good. My flavourite was the sorachi ace version, but the Citra is very nice too. Blimmin strong though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Mar 2017)

DP said:


> Getting a brew on. The first with my new assistant brewer.
> 
> A spelt saison.
> 
> View attachment 343057



I like my beer brewed with the tears of child labourers.


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Vocation Brewery, Hebden Bridge. Pride & Joy. IPA in the modern style... grapefruity, hoppy, cloudy. Really good stuff and, purchased from Tesco, inexpensive. They have a range of 3 in there. This is the "middle" one on alcohol strength and I think it's the best
> 
> View attachment 343054


Red ball, left corner, natural and top, middle bag.

Beer's yours


----------



## User482 (19 Mar 2017)

Brew day!






I'm going for a SMASH golden ale. Results in two months...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> WTAF peoples, Beer was on the third page!!!
> 
> Trip Karm, lovely stuff. Good old 'trose.
> 
> View attachment 342921


Proper label, proper cappage, proper neck label.


----------



## theclaud (19 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Happy birthday @theclaud
> 
> View attachment 343146


Thanks Rocky!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Mar 2017)

Wild Beer PA - fresh and yumtus!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Mar 2017)

Happy birthday tc. I'll have another in a min to toast your bd.


----------



## theclaud (19 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Happy birthday tc. I'll have another in a min to toast your bd.


I've not had one yet today! I am in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## srw (19 Mar 2017)

theclaud said:


> I've not had one yet today! I am in the middle of nowhere.


I know Swansea's a bit of dump, but other than still being in the 1990s it's not exactly a wilderness.


----------



## theclaud (19 Mar 2017)

srw said:


> I know Swansea's a bit of dump, but other than still being in the 1990s it's not exactly a wilderness.


Oi. Don't refer to the Welsh Riviera in those tones. Anyway, give me two hours and Swansea will look like where it's at. I can only get home today via the Heart of Wales line...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Mar 2017)

Bibble from Wild Beer, named after that religious book I guess.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Mar 2017)

Cloudwater Damy Bierre Brut

Champagne Yeast, lager malt

V. Nice


----------



## User169 (19 Mar 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Cloudwater Damy Bierre Brut
> 
> Champagne Yeast, lager malt
> 
> ...



C'mon Mossy - how much?!


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Mar 2017)

DP said:


> C'mon Mossy - how much?!


Just £8.50 for the 75cl bottle (plus 50p corkage to drink in)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Mar 2017)

You had a pay rise, Mossy?


----------



## Spartak (19 Mar 2017)




----------



## John the Monkey (19 Mar 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Just £8.50 for the 75cl bottle (plus 50p corkage to drink in)







How much?


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You had a pay rise, Mossy?


Yes

In 2011


----------



## stephec (19 Mar 2017)

Eeee, just like me grandma used to drink!

5% malty, chocolaty, sweet loveliness.


----------



## stephec (19 Mar 2017)

Oh yeah, and HB TC.


----------



## Spartak (19 Mar 2017)

stephec said:


> Eeee, just like me grandma used to drink!
> 
> 5% malty, chocolaty, sweet loveliness.
> 
> View attachment 343193



That looks good ;-)


----------



## theclaud (19 Mar 2017)

stephec said:


> Oh yeah, and HB TC.


Thanks! Still not had a beer today! Got on a train at 13:30 and am now at a point approximately 40 miles from where I started. Literally slower than cycling. There have been no delays to any of the trains - that is the actual schedule. Cheers, Lord Beeching.


----------



## srw (19 Mar 2017)

I'm not used to seeing this structure from this angle (that was Friday before my beer).


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Mar 2017)

theclaud said:


> Thanks! Still not had a beer today! Got on a train at 13:30 and am now at a point approximately 40 miles from where I started. Literally slower than cycling. There have been no delays to any of the trains - that is the actual schedule. Cheers, Lord Beeching.



That was a million years ago, get over yourself. I've just had a Fuller's 1845 by the way.


----------



## srw (19 Mar 2017)

Mad Squirrel Ferrous - a Citra Red. Yes, I am actually drinking a beer with some deliberate hop flavour, even if it is very very nicely balanced by some good solid malt. I'd happily drink more of this stuff.

I only had a taste of...




"Runner up - champion beer of Herts 2015". Despite being named after (summit and mosaic) hops and being called an APA it's not at all bad, and I might actually buy a whole pint of it next time.

I have to admit that I really like what the Mad Squirrel guys are doing. The Ferrous is a proper cask beer, and you can tell. I'm not wholly convinced by the rebrand from Red Squirrel, but the recipes I've tried have all been serious beers, with enough of a nod both to the new and the trad that I think I'm convinced they'll find a market niche. I'm very tempted to put my hand into my pocket with an expectation of some return.


----------



## srw (19 Mar 2017)

Instead of the $umo, though, I had 2/3 of a pint of this stuff...




Billionaire Imperial Stout from the Wild Beer company. Brewed, it says here, with "lactose, sea salt, caramelised miso paste and tonka beans". It is exceptionally good, but at over £6 for a glass (even at 10%) it had better be. The Mad Squirrel beers go for £3.70 a pint. The Wild Beer Co is also fundraising, but is oversubscribed. I'll need to try some of their other stuff to form a view.

While Mrs W knocks back one of our bottles of homebrew cider (zero food miles - apples from the garden) I've got a special DeMo treat waiting for me to drink with my steak.


----------



## theclaud (19 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That was a million years ago, get over yourself. I've just had a Fuller's 1845 by the way.


That was over 170 years ago, get over yourself...


----------



## stephec (19 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That was a million years ago, get over yourself. I've just had a Fuller's 1845 by the way.


I had one of those earlier, before the Guinness.


----------



## stephec (19 Mar 2017)

theclaud said:


> Thanks! Still not had a beer today! Got on a train at 13:30 and am now at a point approximately 40 miles from where I started. Literally slower than cycling. There have been no delays to any of the trains - that is the actual schedule. Cheers, Lord Beeching.


Look on the bright side, it ties in nicely with the 'living in the past' thread.


----------



## srw (19 Mar 2017)

I have repurposed one of@rvw's cards for the sake of the thread. I trust TC makes it back to mumble her beer order in good time.

I believe that Hemel & Aarde means "heaven and earth". Which might come as a surprise to denizens of Hempstead. The beer is a "smoked imperial stout-ish". Sensibly, the bottle shop has rearranged its brews by style and darkness rather than brewery.


----------



## theclaud (19 Mar 2017)

srw said:


> View attachment 343221
> 
> I have repurposed one of@rvw's cards for the sake of the thread. I trust TC makes it back to mumble her beer order in good time.
> 
> I believe that Hemel & Aarde means "heaven and earth". Which might come as a surprise to denizens of Hempstead. The beer is a "smoked imperial stout-ish". Sensibly, the bottle shop has rearranged its brews by style and darkness rather than brewery.



Thanks - I should make the boozer at around 9!


----------



## User482 (19 Mar 2017)

theclaud said:


> Thanks! Still not had a beer today! Got on a train at 13:30 and am now at a point approximately 40 miles from where I started. Literally slower than cycling. There have been no delays to any of the trains - that is the actual schedule. Cheers, Lord Beeching.


My condolences. And happy birthday!

I had trouble getting my brew to chill down earlier, so stuck it in the pond. Seemed to work quite well, and it's now fermenting away.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Mar 2017)

User said:


> It looks a lot squatter there.


For any history boffs out there, here it is in the 1850s...note the statue change after the whole arch was moved from its original position





...er, i'll get my coat ....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Mar 2017)

theclaud said:


> That was over 170 years ago, get over yourself...



Touché, let you off as you're 48 today.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Mar 2017)

stephec said:


> Look on the bright side, it ties in nicely with the 'living in the past' thread.


Did someone mention Brightside?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (19 Mar 2017)

I went to Chester today to collect a knife, (an Emerson CQC-7 as you ask) and thought it would be rude not to look around the city whilst in the area. What a place. Historic buildings everywhere you cast an eye. Why do we let shops put large glass windows in buildings like that? You don't 'own' them, you are merely temporary custodians. 

Anyway, one historic building that required closer attention was the lovely Brewery Tap Ale House. Tastefully converted to a pub with all the original features intact and no big glass windows!

I had a pint of Phoenix's Monkeytown Mild. I am a sucker for a good pint of mild and this one had me searching the off-licences for bottles. No luck unfortunately. 

Just in case you notice the following on a tap in your local. Give it a try!


----------



## srw (19 Mar 2017)

User482 said:


> My condolences. And happy birthday!
> 
> I had trouble getting my brew to chill down earlier, so stuck it in the pond.


...after moving the duckhouse out of the way?


----------



## srw (19 Mar 2017)

So. £5.80 for a 330ml bottle takeaway. ("Blimey, that's expensive", said the bloke propping up the bar).




Cheaper than the Billionaire, and to be brutally honest a damn site better. A layer of peaty smokiness, more impressive and balanced hoppiness. Pretty damned good all around.

It says "enjoy within 25 years". Search tells me that @DP had one of these after storing it for three years. And I've never seen a best before date quite like this...


----------



## stephec (19 Mar 2017)

As you do when you go round Tesco you have a mooch up the beer aisle.

I spotted these new arrivals, they don't stand out in a crowded market but they certainly hold their own, very similar to the stuff from Vocation Brewery.

The price was a real Brucie bonus, £1.26, I might go back tomorrow and empty the shelves.


----------



## nickyboy (19 Mar 2017)

stephec said:


> As you do when you go round Tesco you have a mooch up the beer aisle.
> 
> I spotted these new arrivals, they don't stand out in a crowded market but they certainly hold their own, very similar to the stuff from Vocation Brewery.
> 
> ...



Blimey that's a great price for an excellent beer. Top find!

I'm down the local Tesco tomorrow morning to clear the shelves


----------



## stephec (19 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Blimey that's a great price for an excellent beer. Top find!
> 
> I'm down the local Tesco tomorrow morning to clear the shelves


The green label is 6.9% and was priced at £1.26, the yellow is 4.7% but didn't have a price, I only hope it's not a mistake.

I'll find out tomorrow morning though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Mar 2017)

I can see a Tesco visit coming on.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I can see a Tesco visit coming on.



I popped into Glossop Tesco....nothing. Is @stephec actually a supermarket bot using this strategy to increase footfall??


----------



## stephec (20 Mar 2017)

They're still in my local Tesco, now at £1.90 though the bastards.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I popped into Glossop Tesco....nothing. Is @stephec actually a supermarket bot using this strategy to increase footfall??



Called in to one on the way between factory visits, feck all, feckin time waster.


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Mar 2017)

Stone's latest innovation;

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/stone-brewing-toilet-to-tap_us_58cc60c7e4b0be71dcf4fc2f


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Mar 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Stone's latest innovation;
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/stone-brewing-toilet-to-tap_us_58cc60c7e4b0be71dcf4fc2f



We don't care.


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Mar 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Stone's latest innovation;
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/stone-brewing-toilet-to-tap_us_58cc60c7e4b0be71dcf4fc2f


So, pretty much like most beer then?


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Mar 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> So, pretty much like most beer then?


You'd think so, yes! Perhaps in the US, every brewer has their own well, or spring though?


----------



## User169 (20 Mar 2017)

srw said:


> So. £5.80 for a 330ml bottle takeaway. ("Blimey, that's expensive", said the bloke propping up the bar).
> View attachment 343244
> 
> Cheaper than the Billionaire, and to be brutally honest a damn site better. A layer of peaty smokiness, more impressive and balanced hoppiness. Pretty damned good all around.
> ...



All of the strong ones come with that 25 year drink by date. Hemel en Aarde is one of their core range and pretty good.


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Mar 2017)

Worth reading if you participated in "Equity for Punks" or similar schemes;
http://beerinsider.com/lack-of-equity-at-brewdog/


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Mar 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Worth reading if you participated in "Equity for Punks" or similar schemes;
> http://beerinsider.com/lack-of-equity-at-brewdog/


There's a lot of words in that letter some of which I have never seen in combination before but it did leave me wondering who they're selling up to? AB Inbev?


----------



## User169 (22 Mar 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Worth reading if you participated in "Equity for Punks" or similar schemes;
> http://beerinsider.com/lack-of-equity-at-brewdog/



Always seemed clear to me that you weren't getting real equity. As the author says it was essentially giving BD the money to expand in return for a membership scheme with a few benefits. I'd always assumed it was a way of making sure that Watt and Dickie could do pretty much as they pleased and not being beholden to a small number of dominant shareholders.


----------



## User169 (22 Mar 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> There's a lot of words in that letter some of which I have never seen in combination before but it did leave me wondering who they're selling up to? AB Inbev?



I would lol!


----------



## theclaud (22 Mar 2017)

Will be in Brizzle this evening to hear the splendiferous Cordelia Fine talking about her new book on testosterone. Planning to catch up with @User482 for a pint or four.

In the meantime, a small sharpener of Island Hopper Pale Ale. Can't upload pic cos WiFi is shite but then my phone camera is shite too so you are not missing out.


----------



## User482 (22 Mar 2017)

Obviously, I needed a great deal of persuading.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Mar 2017)

theclaud said:


> ...but then my phone camera is shite too so you are not missing out.



Get it off rich?


----------



## User169 (22 Mar 2017)

My fave bar has reopened. They've totally trashed the place. Nothing left of the old bar. It's now a sort of generic craft beer looking place. 

That's my beer chum Flozza manning the taps.


----------



## User169 (22 Mar 2017)

theclaud said:


> Will be in Brizzle this evening to hear the splendiferous Cordelia Fine talking about her new book on testosterone. .


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Mar 2017)

DP said:


> My fave bar has reopened. They've totally trashed the place. Nothing left of the old bar. It's now a sort of generic craft beer looking place.
> 
> That's my beer chum Flozza manning the taps.
> 
> View attachment 343631



Why didn't they just open a new one somewhere else, why feck up a decent boozer with that trendy hipster look bollocks, bunch of shítwhisks.


----------



## User169 (22 Mar 2017)

Imperial Brett Ale aged on red wine barrels. From a small brewery from Utrecht. 

hat's a pretty finebeer. Winey, sweet, a touch of brett. A touch strong at 11%, but nothing to frighten the horses.


----------



## User169 (22 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Why didn't they just open a new one somewhere else, why feck up a decent boozer with that trendy hipster look bollocks, bunch of shítwhisks.



Long story ,but the new owners already have a more traditional looking beer cafe more or less opposite.

If I were being charitable, I'd say they simply want this one to have a different look and feel which kinda makes sense. On the other hand, they're taking an unpleasant delight in erasing all evidence of the previous incarnation.

Tja!


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Mar 2017)

Beer Guilty Pleasures?

(inspired by this; http://boakandbailey.com/2017/03/confession-time-beers-embarrassed-like/ )

I think mine would be the little bottles of Aldi lager (surprisingly drinkable), properly old fashioned mild (sub 3%, or not far over) and the recently rebadged Banks' Bitter. Not saying I'd step over a Cloudwater to get to them (save for the mild), but I like them well enough.

(As an aside, I'm surprised to see Punk mentioned in the comments - although its been equalled and surpassed by imitators and those who've been inspired by it, it's still a decent drink).


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Mar 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Beer Guilty Pleasures?
> 
> (inspired by this; http://boakandbailey.com/2017/03/confession-time-beers-embarrassed-like/ )
> 
> ...



OK, I am amongst freinds so I'll admit it...

...I do like the odd pint of San Miguel on a hot day


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Mar 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Beer Guilty Pleasures?
> 
> (inspired by this; http://boakandbailey.com/2017/03/confession-time-beers-embarrassed-like/ )
> 
> ...



What utter nonsense, there's a load of comments with people being embarrassed about drinking, well beer. Don't think, 1664 aside, there's much wrong with any of them. 'kin hipsters.


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Mar 2017)

User3094 said:


> Titantic Plum Porter?! Daft article.


To be fair, that's in the comments, and the poster only says he's seen "some sniffy comments" about it.


----------



## User482 (23 Mar 2017)

User482 said:


> View attachment 156511
> 
> I may even pour it into a poncey glass.


Tried the v12 last night, in the company of a fellow reprobate. My impression is that the v12 is even murkier than the v10, with malty sweetness, gooseberry and tropical fruit aromas. Again, the very high ABV is worn lightly.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (23 Mar 2017)

I have to be up at stupid o' clock tomorrow so I am having an early beer. A bottle of mild from Bewdley Brewery so I am drinking local tonight. Tomorrow I'll be looking for a pint in Wakefield. Anyone local to there have any recommendations?
Back to this one, a strong mild at 6% and I'll be sticking at one bottle. A rather good bottle at that.






Edit. Don't know why this didn't upload yesterday. I'm now on a dodgy free wifi that will hopefully do the business. I'm in Wakefield now and soon off to find a beer.


----------



## Crackle (23 Mar 2017)

Hobgoblin Gold, no pictures, couldn't be arsed. It's actually very easy to drink, which is great because, that's the intention. After spending the day sawing logs, literally, I needed a drink. Mind you, I didn't just saw them, I had to round them up from various areas of the garden where my keen canine helper had distributed them. Are you having fun, I asked him, as I weighted the axe in my hand. I may have the other one too.


----------



## theclaud (23 Mar 2017)

User482 said:


> Again, the very high ABV is worn lightly.


By the beer, although not necessarily by its consumers. However those of us obliged to be up for the 07:17 to Swansea this morning had any trace of grogginess dispelled by finding this open at Bristol Temple Meads, serving flat white and warm Portuguese custard tarts.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Mar 2017)

The flat white and Portuguese custard tart thread is thataway ------->>>>>


----------



## rich p (23 Mar 2017)

I could do with a Portuguese tart....
Which way is the smutty schoolboy joke thread 3BM?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Mar 2017)

Just had some shopping delivered.






Feck off.


----------



## rich p (23 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Just had some shopping delivered.
> 
> View attachment 343737
> 
> ...


Criminal!
I just necked a Duvel straight from the bottle while cooking ham, egg and chips.


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Just had some shopping delivered.
> 
> View attachment 343737
> 
> ...


----------



## stephec (23 Mar 2017)

It looks like Tesco are trying an assault on the craft market, three new ones to sample tonight.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Mar 2017)

stephec said:


> It looks like Tesco are trying an assault on the craft market, three new ones to sample tonight.
> 
> View attachment 343745



Out of Stones?


----------



## stephec (23 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Out of Stones?


Hmmm.

They had the stronger one, but out of principle I can't pay £1.90 for it.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Just had some shopping delivered.
> 
> View attachment 343737
> 
> ...


I LOL'd


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Mar 2017)

Down the boozer. Hop To It and Sweet Chariot. Couple of each. I've tasted worse.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2017)

Big beer bottle bargain bonanza





£25 for 12 x 660ml bottles from Tempest this afternoon - the usual box price of £30 is good enough as cost of contents is £51.45, so the extra fiver saving resulted in a new glass being purchased as well to replace the one I broke


----------



## nickyboy (24 Mar 2017)

Queen of Diamonds IPA from Wildcard Brewery (new one for me). Pretty decent stuff






Managed a pint of Jaipur this lunchtime...To ease the nerves after last night's phone snatch. Now on train with other Norvern Mankeys back home


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Mar 2017)

Couple of newbie copo branded beers by Robinson's of t' Manchester our kid.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Queen of Diamonds IPA from Wildcard Brewery (new one for me). Pretty decent stuff
> 
> View attachment 343860
> 
> ...



Don't come back until you know how to behave.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Couple of newbie copo branded beers by Robinson's of t' Manchester our kid.
> 
> View attachment 343880


I spotted those in the co-op last night, I didn't buy them tho


----------



## User169 (24 Mar 2017)

Beerpost. Two new beers from Tommie Sjef.

My one venture into crowd funding. I paid 100 eur last year for a magnum of his beer and to become a member.

It's working out pretty well. He only makes small batches and they sell out immediately, but as a member you get to buy a week before they go on general sale.

Ratebeer had him in their top 10 new brewers of 2016. Rightly so - these beers are extremely good.

Here's the crowdfunding vid..


View: https://youtu.be/HAMJDtbadk8

And here's what he did with the cash he raised..


View: https://youtu.be/1BHX9KQ2_CI


Top dude. And only 21!


----------



## srw (24 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Couple of newbie copo branded beers by Robinson's of t' Manchester our kid.
> 
> View attachment 343880


Only new if you haven't been following the thread.


----------



## srw (24 Mar 2017)

Gez73 said:


> Bizarre music reference with this one. We're packaging this today. Not tried it yet but soon will!!
> View attachment 338945


!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> I spotted those in the co-op last night, I didn't buy them tho



Triple's a bit lame.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Couple of newbie copo branded beers by Robinson's of t' Manchester our kid.
> 
> View attachment 343880



You'll be getting hate mail from Stopfordians

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robinsons_Brewery


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Mar 2017)

Big Punk, that's better.






Chef's own cheese in the wok.


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Mar 2017)

This is the end, my friend, the end

http://cloudwaterbrew.co/blog/this-is-v-end

I will mourn at the shrine of Cloudwater tomorrow.

It seems like the right thing to do


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Mar 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> This is the end, my friend, the end
> 
> http://cloudwaterbrew.co/blog/this-is-v-end
> 
> ...



Very noble of you Mossy.


----------



## srw (24 Mar 2017)

DP said:


> View attachment 343882
> 
> 
> Beerpost. Two new beers from Tommie Sjef.
> ...



Grapes? In beer? In smaller quantities than hops? No. Just no.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Mar 2017)

Laverstoke music stand. Mrs 3BM bought this and abandoned it so I've taken it over, slight citrussy thang going on but overall a bit of a weird musty flavour.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> This is the end, my friend, the end
> 
> http://cloudwaterbrew.co/blog/this-is-v-end
> 
> ...


I had one of their versions once, it was ok, but I was detracted by the wankiness of v<whatever> although I appreciate that it's right up the street of you beer ponces.


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> I had one of their versions once, it was ok, but I was detracted by the wankiness of v<whatever> although I appreciate that it's right up the street of you beer ponces.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2017)

John the Monkey said:


>


McCartney without sound. Thankfully.

Stick a bottle of v<whatever> in his gob, hold his nose and drown the fecker.


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> McCartney without sound. Thankfully.


Quite. I thought my top hatted shocked chap had been out a bit too much to reuse him though.


----------



## User169 (24 Mar 2017)

srw said:


> Grapes? In beer? In smaller quantities than hops? No. Just no.



Tommie is 21. Tommie is wise.


----------



## User482 (24 Mar 2017)

An APA and a saison at Wild Beer.


----------



## User169 (25 Mar 2017)

Oatmeal stout aged in bourbon barrels on cinnamon bark. I really enjoyed this one. I'm not a big fan of cinnamon in beer, but this was well judged and the bourbon wasn't too upfront either. Nice and thick!


----------



## User169 (25 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Laverstoke music stand. Mrs 3BM bought this and abandoned it so I've taken it over, slight citrussy thang going on but overall a bit of a weird musty flavour.
> 
> View attachment 343911



Basingstoke beer!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Mar 2017)

DP said:


> Basingstoke beer!



I hope that's not the measure of quality of all things Basingslough.


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Mar 2017)

Dippa-di-doo-dah

Dippa-di-ay

My oh my what a wonderful day






There it is! The last of the vee's. Cloudwater DIPA v13.

It's a bit like v12.

And here is the barrel store tap






Worth a visit and handier than having to schlep over to the brewery.


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Mar 2017)

Bloody Europeans.

They really have no business using two languages in the name of one beer.

It makes it difficult, even for the most fluent polyglot, like what I is, to order the bastard stuff.






Brouwerij Boon, Oude Gueuze Marriage Parfait 2012

Blimey

Two thousand and twelve versions!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2017)

Recommendations required; I am off to Gent next weekend for that there Ronde van Vlaanderen and want to try some beers what I have not had before along with some favourites (Orval, Rochefort, Bernardus) so any suggestions greatly appreciated.

Cheers beers peeps.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2017)

User said:


> You should definitely have
> View attachment 344084
> 
> Only because I truly believe that you are the sort of person who could pull it off without looking like a complete nobber.


I do like a bit of Kwak; one of my mates had one in the cradle thing the last time we were there and I chuckled as he kept removing the glass when drinking it and then making an arse of getting it back in; he looked p*ssed off when I showed him the bloke behind him drinking it properly


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2017)

User said:


> You take it out of the cradle?


He did, he was a bit p*ssed and thought he could balance it on the table without the cradle then made a horlicks of trying to get it back in - we let him drink it then said "the bloke behind you doesnae seem to be having much trouble" as he drank it from the cradle.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2017)

User said:


> I just got them to fetch me a straw.


I didnae dare try it.


----------



## User169 (25 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Recommendations required; I am off to Gent next weekend for that there Ronde van Vlaanderen and want to try some beers what I have not had before along with some favourites (Orval, Rochefort, Bernardus) so any suggestions greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers beers peeps.



My fave race of the year. An insanely good atmosphere all the way around. A couple of recommendations..

Brasserie de la Senne: anything from them is worth trying, but Zinnebir is special. 

De Ranke: XX Bitter and Guldenberg.

There's more fashionable stuff, but these two brew really good stuff.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2017)

DP said:


> My fave race of the year. An insanely good atmosphere all the way around. A couple of recommendations..
> 
> Brasserie de la Senne: anything from them is worth trying, but Zinnebir is special.
> 
> ...


They are now written on a post-it note (my trusty means of portable information multi media format)


----------



## srw (25 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Recommendations required; I am off to Gent next weekend for that there Ronde van Vlaanderen and want to try some beers what I have not had before along with some favourites (Orval, Rochefort, Bernardus) so any suggestions greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers beers peeps.


Go into a bar, look at the beer list and see what they've got that you've not had before. Try them. If there's nothing that takes your fancy, have an Orval, Rochefort or Bernardus.

HTH.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2017)

srw said:


> Go into a bar, look at the beer list and see what they've got that you've not had before. Try them. If there's nothing that takes your fancy, have an Orval, Rochefort or Bernardus.
> 
> HTH.


The last time I tried that I was p*ssed off my tits and was still not even half way down the first page.


----------



## srw (25 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> The last time I tried that I was p*ssed off my tits and was still not even half way down the first page.


You too?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2017)

User13710 said:


> I'd think this was you, if I hadn't actually met you once .
> 
> View attachment 344093


That's what @User would look like if he could grow a proper beard

edit - I would have been better to have read the posts after yours before replying...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2017)

User said:


> That is actually me there.


Nice pants


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Mar 2017)

I'm having a Duvel.


----------



## User169 (25 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm having a Duvel.



Hey - me too! Pretty sure this is the best beer glass ever.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Mar 2017)

DP said:


> Hey - me too! Pretty sure this is the best beer glass ever.
> 
> View attachment 344111



Twins!!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Mar 2017)

Happy springtime beerpeeps!


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Mar 2017)

Lervig Hop Drop Sour IPA

Perfect!

I love it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Mar 2017)

Just me and our moss then.

Fuller's Vintage Ale, some how the cellarage has gone a bit astray and I'm left with nothing at 'normal' abv, this is the nearest thing to lite beer.


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Mar 2017)

Today's storm in a Teku;
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2017/mar/26/brewdog-lone-wolf-birmingham-pub-change-name

(Brewdog have, apparently, said it's their lawyers being overenthusiastic, and the pub can keep using the name).


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Mar 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Today's storm in a Teku;
> https://www.theguardian.com/business/2017/mar/26/brewdog-lone-wolf-birmingham-pub-change-name
> 
> (Brewdog have, apparently, said it's their lawyers being overenthusiastic, and the pub can keep using the name).



"Brewdog recently told its Equity for Punks shareholders that it is in talks with a major new investor, amid speculation that it is preparing to float some of its shares on the stock market."

What a coincidence


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Mar 2017)

One more link for today - Boak and Bailey have excerpted another interesting book about the pub trade;
http://boakandbailey.com/2017/03/advice-pub-staff-1965/

I like all the "mixes" of the different beers, something that wasn't big when I was first going out to the pub in the late 80s - I assume they're either a regional thing, or had gone out of fashion.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Mar 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> One more link for today - Boak and Bailey have excerpted another interesting book about the pub trade;
> http://boakandbailey.com/2017/03/advice-pub-staff-1965/
> 
> I like all the "mixes" of the different beers, something that wasn't big when I was first going out to the pub in the late 80s - I assume they're either a regional thing, or had gone out of fashion.



The only "mixes" I was aware of were "Mixed" (mild and bitter), "Black and Tan" (Guinness and pale ale) but these were strictly for the old farts

Snakebite on the other hand......


----------



## stephec (27 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> The only "mixes" I was aware of were "Mixed" (mild and bitter), "Black and Tan" (Guinness and pale ale) but these were strictly for the old farts
> 
> Snakebite on the other hand......


I used to like Holt's or Boddies mixed.

Have you ever had a pint of Black Death in a Robinson's pub? A mix of Guinness and Old Tom, one of our student favourites in Preston.


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Mar 2017)

Diesel was the favourite of squaddies. That was lager and cask bitter. Liverpudlians called it "gold" or "golden".

Anyway, this from North Wales is a massive hoppy modern beer. One of the better casks of late.






14p off today as well on account of it being Monday.

Churz


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2017)

Spring is sprung
The grass is ris
I know where the Brewdog is...

Possibly the first evening patio beer of the year


----------



## srw (27 Mar 2017)

rich p said:


> Brewdog



Boo! Hiss! Evil corporate monsters!


----------



## Aperitif (27 Mar 2017)

Nice photo Rich - I bet the taste is good after a hard day at the orifice too. I'm still working, and yet again will walk past the Harp!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Mar 2017)

rich p said:


> Spring is sprung
> The grass is ris
> I know where the Brewdog is...
> 
> ...



Yumtus, I had a big dog on the weekend, good stuff.


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Mar 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Diesel was the favourite of squaddies. That was lager and cask bitter. Liverpudlians called it "gold" or "golden".
> 
> Anyway, this from North Wales is a massive hoppy modern beer. One of the better casks of late.
> 
> View attachment 344364


We holidayed near to Conwy for a few years - Bragdy Conwy, Purple Moose, Heavy Industry, Great Orme and, to a lesser degree, North Wales Brewery (of Abergele) were widely available and jolly nice.


----------



## Doseone (27 Mar 2017)

We have a new Wetherspoons in our town. So I went there and had a pint of Shipyard. It's American pale ale and was pretty nice, but was hoppier than Skippy the Bush Kangaroo.


----------



## stephec (27 Mar 2017)

Doseone said:


> We have a new Wetherspoons in our town. So I went there and had a pint of Shipyard. It's American pale ale and was pretty nice, but was hoppier than Skippy the Bush Kangaroo.


It's good stuff on draft, but bottled isn't as nice.

It comes all the way from Wolverhampton.


----------



## srw (27 Mar 2017)

This evening I had a pint of Mr Squirrel, while listening to a pitch for investment that was frustratingly light on detail. It's a company with great products, a shiny brand-new brewery due to open in the summer that's doing a lot right in distribution and operations, but doesn't seem to have a clear strategy beyond 18 months. There was an awful lot of "it'll be really good" and not a lot of "here are some real numbers, this is what we've screwed up, this is what we've done well, if everything goes right here's where we'll be in a couple of years time and this is where we really want to be after five years."


----------



## Drago (28 Mar 2017)

There's a lad in my daughters class named Lennon.

Unsurprisingly, the entire school calls him Lemon.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Mar 2017)

User13710 said:


> Today's lunch stop had this. The person who tried it said it 'tasted a bit lemony'. I prefer my beer to taste like ... erm, beer, so I had Harvey's instead.
> 
> View attachment 344518


This week one of my locals had beers called Ryan Gosling (I think the spelling may have been Rye-an Gosling or something) and Christian Bale Ale next to one another. 

They were from different breweries.


----------



## srw (28 Mar 2017)

This lunchtime I had some Meantime Fresh Tank lager to go with my pizza, because I didn't fancy one of their Pale Ales. Apparently it's unfiltered and untainted by contact with air. It's decent enough and superior to GYP, not least in not being gassy.


----------



## User169 (28 Mar 2017)

Motorolie from Brouwerij Moersleutel. (Motor oil from the Spanner Brewery.)

Really nice 12% imp stout. Roasty, a bit metallic, some caramel and a bit of hoppy bitterness.

One of the better new breweries in NL.


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Mar 2017)

User13710 said:


> Today's lunch stop had this. The person who tried it said it 'tasted a bit lemony'. I prefer my beer to taste like ... erm, beer, so I had Harvey's instead.
> View attachment 344518


Salopian's "Lemon Dream" is a lovely pint on a summer's day - worth trying, if you can find it.


MossCommuter said:


> This week one of my locals had beers called Ryan Gosling (I think the spelling may have been Rye-an Gosling or something) and Christian Bale Ale next to one another.


Robinsons' seasonals are all film/TV themed this year, IIRC. Although I've only tried Magnum IPA so far. (The pump clip has a moustache).


srw said:


> This lunchtime I had some Meantime Fresh Tank lager to go with my pizza, because I didn't fancy one of their Pale Ales. Apparently it's unfiltered and untainted by contact with air. It's decent enough and superior to GYP, not least in not being gassy.


It has to be turned over really quickly (the pub has to sell the tanks' worth in some ridiculous amount of time, or tip the stuff out if it's going to stay tasty. Draft magazine have done an article on it;
http://draftmag.com/tank-beer/
...and I think one of the better beer blogs has done one about it in Czechoslovakia (possibly - it's a while since I read it).


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Mar 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Magnum IPA



I've had it!


----------



## srw (29 Mar 2017)

Another Brewdog oopsy....

https://www.theguardian.com/business/2017/mar/28/brewdog-lawsuit-bar-punk-brewer-pub


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Mar 2017)

Part Two of that series of excerpts from the Pub Life book;
http://boakandbailey.com/2017/03/advice-pub-staff-1965-pt-2-pub-life/


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Mar 2017)

srw said:


> Another Brewdog oopsy....
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/business/2017/mar/28/brewdog-lawsuit-bar-punk-brewer-pub


You'd think Daft Punk would have a stronger case.


----------



## Gez73 (29 Mar 2017)

More rebranding from us. The Blonde is new. Not sure on the labels myself.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Mar 2017)

Nice strong stuff! The labels 'escape' due to the heavy glass type...the font makes a useful frame. I take it that the top piece of paper is the second and only "Tom, Robinsons Band"...2 so far, but could be 4-6-8...


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Mar 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Nice strong stuff! The labels 'escape' due to the heavy glass type...the font makes a useful frame. I take it that the top piece of paper is the second and only "Tom, Robinsons Band"...2 so far, but could be 4-6-8...


Do you need a lie down, Teef?


----------



## User169 (29 Mar 2017)

srw said:


> Another Brewdog oopsy....
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/business/2017/mar/28/brewdog-lawsuit-bar-punk-brewer-pub



James Watt - head brewdoggie - disputes this story. Accordingly to him, there was no bar: the Draft Punk people were trying to register a trademark and BrewDog opposed it in view of their earlier mark(s). I'd have done exactly the same. 

There seem to be a lot of these types of disputes in brewing. Recently a Dutch brewery had to undergo an complete rebrand from "Pampus" to "Pontus" after the Delerium Tremens people came after them in view of their beer "Campus". 

De Molen have a beer called "Rasputin". In the US it's called "Disuptin" after North Coast Brewing brought a trademark infringement claim against them.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Mar 2017)

Gez73 said:


> More rebranding from us. The Blonde is new. Not sure on the labels myself.
> View attachment 344614
> View attachment 344613


Cripes. Old Tom is a Mrs M favourite. Not sure what she'll make of his ginger confrere - must get some to try.


----------



## srw (29 Mar 2017)

DP said:


> brewdoggie


----------



## User169 (29 Mar 2017)

srw said:


>



brewdogger any better?


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Mar 2017)

DP said:


> James Watt - head brewdoggie - disputes this story. Accordingly to him, there was no bar: the Draft Punk people were trying to register a trademark and BrewDog opposed it in view of their earlier mark(s). I'd have done exactly the same.
> 
> There seem to be a lot of these types of disputes in brewing. Recently a Dutch brewery had to undergo an complete rebrand from "Pampus" to "Pontus" after the Delerium Tremens people came after them in view of their beer "Campus".
> 
> De Molen have a beer called "Rasputin". In the US it's called "Disuptin" after North Coast Brewing brought a trademark infringement claim against them.


A friend of a friend is in Bangladesh and he's just WhatsApped this:


----------



## User169 (29 Mar 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> A friend of a friend is in Bangladesh and he's just WhatsApped this:
> 
> View attachment 344638



There was a fake BrewDog bar which started up in China..

https://www.thedrinksbusiness.com/2013/10/fake-brewdog-opens-in-china/


----------



## User482 (29 Mar 2017)

DP said:


> James Watt - head brewdoggie - disputes this story. Accordingly to him, there was no bar: the Draft Punk people were trying to register a trademark and BrewDog opposed it in view of their earlier mark(s). I'd have done exactly the same.
> 
> There seem to be a lot of these types of disputes in brewing. Recently a Dutch brewery had to undergo an complete rebrand from "Pampus" to "Pontus" after the Delerium Tremens people came after them in view of their beer "Campus".
> 
> De Molen have a beer called "Rasputin". In the US it's called "Disuptin" after North Coast Brewing brought a trademark infringement claim against them.


And of course common in the world of FYP. Back when I worked in packaging, we had to produce "Budweiser", "Bud", or "Anheuser-Busch", depending on the market it was destined for.


----------



## rich p (29 Mar 2017)

DP said:


> There was a fake BrewDog bar which started up in China..
> 
> https://www.thedrinksbusiness.com/2013/10/fake-brewdog-opens-in-china/


At least it wasn't in Korea...


----------



## Crackle (29 Mar 2017)

mosscommuter said:


> Diesel was the favourite of squaddies. That was lager and cask bitter. Liverpudlians called it "gold" or "golden".



Golden here. A mate used to drink half Hoegaarden, half Guiness. The Guiness went straight to the top. He called it a Widnes sunrise.


----------



## Dayvo (29 Mar 2017)

I was in Amsterdam last week for a long weekend and had quite a few white beers. Didn't intend drinking as I'd had a few 'coffees', but a few Leffe Blondes (not too original, but one of my favourite 'whites') went down very well, followed by this one (as I liked the name), which was also veery nice:






I'd love to spend more time and money in Amsterdam, taking in continuous pub crawls and working my way around the canal network getting closer to the centre.

It would be a great place for a non-cycling CC 'picnic' one day.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Mar 2017)

Crackle said:


> Golden here. A mate used to drink half Hoegaarden, half Guiness. The Guiness went straight to the top. He called it a Widnes sunrise.


Revolting, but also oddly poetic.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Mar 2017)

Rapidly becoming a favourite brewery, this is all Dry and Bitter, Still Lifestyle.

It's a super rich coffee porter.

One of the best of the genre that i have ever had.






Nice labelage too


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Mar 2017)

Mentions for two beer thread favourites in this teaser for a longer article about Harveys;
https://www.totalales.co.uk/blog/2017/3/29/a-moment-at-harveys-brewery-in-lewes-sussex


----------



## User169 (30 Mar 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Mentions for two beer thread favourites in this teaser for a longer article about Harveys;
> https://www.totalales.co.uk/blog/2017/3/29/a-moment-at-harveys-brewery-in-lewes-sussex



Harvey's Best - "The Orval of the South Coast!


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Mar 2017)

DP said:


> Harvey's Best - "The Orval of the South Coast!


According to a brief search without much in depth analysis, the only place on the entire internet where that phrase occurs is in that blog post. It'll be two places once Google have re-indexed this site.


----------



## User169 (30 Mar 2017)

Cocoa shake - does what it says on the tin. Very rich bitter chocolate with a sweet finish. A bit like a milk shake. I love it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Mar 2017)

Just noticed, not too far away, Banbury has its first micro pub. Must visit.

https://m.facebook.com/BailiffsTap/

Sorry, arsebook link.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Mar 2017)

DP said:


> Cocoa shake - does what it says on the tin. Very rich bitter chocolate with a sweet finish. A bit like a milk shake. I love it.
> 
> View attachment 344810


I want some


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Mar 2017)

A trip to the pub for another leaving do.

I had;
Golden Salamander (Salamander, 4.5%)
A nice gold, but still the slightly light, not quite grabbing you sort of a beer that lots of golds are. Grassy hops, a bit of lemon and syrup. Not half bad for the style.

Sabut Jung (Battlefield, 5.9%)
A bit of dark fruits, some citrus and a bit of biscuit from the malt. The relatively high abv is evident, but not overwhelmingly so.


----------



## stephec (31 Mar 2017)

Ooooo, what a big one.

Tesco continue to up their game, the only minus point being that they were out of Jackhammer. 

That little can was quite tasty, a bit on the caramel side, but still quaffable.


----------



## nickyboy (31 Mar 2017)

This weekend I will mainly be drinking Vocation Brewery stuff.....Mrs N was in Asda and spotted they have started stocking it as well as Tesco. So she kindly bought a selection. And it was a touch cheaper than Tesco which never hurts

Saturday night is Manchester to see the Stranglers. There will be beer but cos the ladies are with us it will initially be poncy cocktail places. Then whatever they have at the O2 Apollo....I dread to think


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> ...Saturday night is Manchester to see the Stranglers. There will be beer but cos the ladies are with us it will initially be poncy cocktail places. Then whatever they have at the O2 Apollo....I dread to think



Give my regards to Hugh.


----------



## nickyboy (31 Mar 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Give my regards to Hugh.



He left the band in about 1990 you part-timer


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Mar 2017)

nickyboy said:


> This weekend I will mainly be drinking Vocation Brewery stuff.....Mrs N was in Asda and spotted they have started stocking it as well as Tesco. So she kindly bought a selection. And it was a touch cheaper than Tesco which never hurts
> 
> Saturday night is Manchester to see the Stranglers. There will be beer but cos the ladies are with us it will initially be poncy cocktail places. Then whatever they have at the O2 Apollo....I dread to think


They've got wine in the Ape and Apple

All three colours


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Mar 2017)

Welcome from Gent


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Welcome from Gent
> View attachment 344941



Toilets locked?


----------



## User482 (31 Mar 2017)

Magic Rock Salty Kiss. A sour, salty wheat beer flavoured with gooseberries that was refreshing and paired nicely with my fish lunch.


----------



## User169 (31 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Welcome from Gent
> View attachment 344941



Gonna ride down to Antwerp on Sunday and watch the start.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Mar 2017)

WWS olde fashioned IPA of olde. I do like this stuff. Yumtus.


----------



## Crackle (31 Mar 2017)

Mork oatmeal stout. Really good


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Mar 2017)

Crackle said:


> Mork oatmeal stout. Really good
> 
> View attachment 344982



Mindy


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Mar 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Mindy
> 
> View attachment 344983



I was gonna post that - shazbot!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Mar 2017)

Name that bar


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Name that bar
> View attachment 344988


Algernon


----------



## srw (31 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Name that bar
> View attachment 344988


That bar's the something and voelker. Not sure what this one is. The blurred trappist perhaps?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Mar 2017)

Tis waterhuis aand der bierkant, with @User on the bar


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Mar 2017)

srw said:


> That bar's the something and voelker. Not sure what this one is. The blurred trappist perhaps?


Voelker?!!

Reminds me of time i embarrassed myself in Afrikaans class when talking about "_voëltjies"_


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Apr 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> We holidayed near to Conwy for a few years - Bragdy Conwy, Purple Moose, Heavy Industry, Great Orme and, to a lesser degree, North Wales Brewery (of Abergele) were widely available and jolly nice.


+1 on that-I've lived in Snowdonia while working for the YHA (Bryn Gwynant and Snowdon Ranger). The Snowdonia Park Tavern in Waunfawr in between Caernarfon and Beddgelert is well worth a visit and has its own microbrewery (the Carmen's Sutra is especially good).


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Apr 2017)

Duvel time and a sausage roll, how very Belgian


----------



## nickyboy (1 Apr 2017)

Into town to see the Strangs so popped into Poncey Beer Emporium and they've got Cloudwater DIPA v13 on draught

Beerwise i suspect it's all downhill from here


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Tis waterhuis aand der bierkant, with @User on the bar
> View attachment 344994


Nice creative use of blur, evoking an occluded existential sea of fractured paradigms...


----------



## User169 (1 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Into town to see the Strangs so popped into Poncey Beer Emporium and they've got Cloudwater DIPA v13 on draught
> 
> Beerwise i suspect it's all downhill from here
> 
> View attachment 345095



That's looks pretty fine!


----------



## stephec (1 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Duvel time and a sausage roll, how very Belgian
> 
> View attachment 345077


Typical Scotsman, first thing you do when you go abroad is find a Greggs for a pastry fix.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Duvel time and a sausage roll, how very Belgian
> 
> View attachment 345077


A step up from Gregg's and Buckfast


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Apr 2017)

The joy of kriek


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Apr 2017)

Lagunitasipa. It's pretty good stuff, nice IPA, not overly hopped or nuffink.


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Apr 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> The joy of kriek
> View attachment 345113


Beermoth eh?


----------



## stephec (1 Apr 2017)

User said:


> I forgot to mention that, according to the person who sold me the beer, the brewery has a bar and pizzeria where Steve Davis DJ's.


That's interesting.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Apr 2017)

Pinched this off Mrs 3BM, she's got more beer in than me at the mo.


----------



## srw (2 Apr 2017)

A minor pub crawl around Cambridge yesterday with a few reprobates ended up with a wide range of beer drunk, most of which I've forgotten. There was a Britannia bitter and a mild at the Free Press, a bottle of M&S six-malt Cornish stout to wash down a comparative gin-tasting, a half of Ridgeway from the Tring brewery at a pub whose name I've forgotten, and we ended up at the Eagle.

Things started badly when I had to point out to the barperson which the Guinness tap was, and the "bitter" turned out to be pale yellow. I should have guessed - it was a Greene King pub. I don't think anyone found anything really satisfactory. All of the various beers I tried were not altogether nice, and all of them tasted like the same basic recipe made out of any old crap lying around the brewery with a few extra handfuls of something else - usually cheap hops.


----------



## User169 (2 Apr 2017)

Check out the colour on this.






A blend of a Berliner weisse and a pale ale. Perfect in the sun


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Apr 2017)

I don't think I've had a (meant to be) hazy beer yet, hazy evenings yes...


----------



## robjh (2 Apr 2017)

A cross-posting with the Rail Enthusiasts thread:




spotted () yesterday in Cambridge


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Apr 2017)

OK, forget what I said about haze.


----------



## Crackle (2 Apr 2017)

Britman Golden Ale






Local brewery, I've had the bitter before. This is there Golden Ale which is citrusy and lively but strangely pours with no head, probably perfect for me. Not bad. May need a repeat to properly decide.


----------



## theclaud (2 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Hibiscus and passion fruit sour. Yum
> View attachment 345124


Want that one.


----------



## theclaud (2 Apr 2017)

Killing time on the way home, cos I booked a cheapo train. I have a passion fruit Berliner Weisse from Mikkeller.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> Britman Golden Ale
> 
> View attachment 345302
> 
> ...



That looks awful. I hope it tastes better

In other news....my beer drinking last night did indeed go rapidly downhill after the Cloudwater DIPA

Thai meal....so 3 x Chang

O2 Apollo had cans of Tetley or cans of Guinness....so I had a couple of Guinness

The 4 x Old Fasioned that I had between the Chang and the Guinness were good though....but I know the cocktail thread is thataway ------>>>


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Apr 2017)

Land of Liberty Ale (Great British Brewing Co, 5.0% abv)




Another from Aldi's "craft" range. This is an American style IPA, with the hop forward character you'd expect. It's mostly grapefruit citrus, with a bit of resin, and a slightly odd soapiness lurking behind it all. Not groundbreaking, but ok, and a mere 99p for the bottle.

Mrs M says: "Tonight, I Am mostly drinking Pelforth Brune."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Apr 2017)

Big Duv 






Dub yumtz


----------



## theclaud (2 Apr 2017)

Forgot the pic...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Apr 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> ...Not groundbreaking, but ok, and a mere 99p for the bottle.



How much for the contents?


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Apr 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> How much for the contents?


Sad trombone


----------



## theclaud (2 Apr 2017)

srw said:


> A minor pub crawl around Cambridge yesterday with a few reprobates ended up with a wide range of beer drunk, most of which I've forgotten. There was a Britannia bitter and a mild at the Free Press, a bottle of M&S six-malt Cornish stout to wash down a comparative gin-tasting, a half of Ridgeway from the Tring brewery at a pub whose name I've forgotten, and we ended up at the Eagle.
> 
> Things started badly when I had to point out to the barperson which the Guinness tap was, and the "bitter" turned out to be pale yellow. I should have guessed - it was a Greene King pub. I don't think anyone found anything really satisfactory. All of the various beers I tried were not altogether nice, and all of them tasted like the same basic recipe made out of any old crap lying around the brewery with a few extra handfuls of something else - usually cheap hops.


Shoulda stuck around after breakfast. Beer find of the weekend was The Mill. 8 handpumps with mostly obscure local ales, and a fridge full of excellent poncey stuff.


----------



## theclaud (2 Apr 2017)

Next up, Buxton Omnipollo Lemon Meringue Ice Cream Pale. I ordered a different beer than I intended, as there are two ice-cream series things from the same collaboration but only one was on the printed menu. This is a zingy sour, where I was expecting a very bitter beer with a vanilla finish. Lovely, although I remain intrigued about the one I thought I ordered...


----------



## srw (2 Apr 2017)

theclaud said:


> Shoulda stuck around after breakfast.


The police tend to frown on driving after beer.


----------



## theclaud (2 Apr 2017)

srw said:


> The police tend to frown on driving after beer.


Shoulda taken the train!


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2017)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 345338
> 
> 
> Next up, Buxton Omnipollo Lemon Meringue Ice Cream Pale. I ordered a different beer than I intended, as there are two ice-cream series things from the same collaboration but only one was on the printed menu. This is a zingy sour, where I was expecting a very bitter beer with a vanilla finish. Lovely, although I remain intrigued about the one I thought I ordered...



That's a like for supporting our N Derbyshire economy. I'll try to find something by Tiny Rebel in reciprocation


----------



## theclaud (2 Apr 2017)

Like the majority of beers with lemongrass in, this doesn't quite work. It has all sorts of hops and malts in, but is less than the sum of its parts. Hotchpotch is the word that springs to mind. I think I was a bit too pleased by the label - I have three of them for the train...


----------



## theclaud (2 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Trade


There's no one else with beer!


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Apr 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I don't think I've had a (meant to be) hazy beer yet, hazy evenings yes...


Warm evenings,pale mornings,bottled blues...


----------



## User169 (3 Apr 2017)

In more trademark dispute news, I just saw on facepants that De Molen has fallen prey to the classic Chinese trademark scam. A local company has registered the De Molen logo and name and seems to be suing them for the trademark infringement so they aren't importing into China ATM.


----------



## Doseone (3 Apr 2017)

In about 3 weeks time I'm going here





The Cantillon brewery and museum in Brussells for some gueuze and lambic goodness. Can't wait.


----------



## theclaud (4 Apr 2017)

Last day to enter Pissed Modernism!


----------



## User169 (4 Apr 2017)

User3094 said:


> Nrly 3 years ago...
> 
> View attachment 345638



Could prolly dig out a similar foto from 25 years ago. My overriding memory of that place is finishing my 1a exams, downing 6 pints at the Mill and then going to a rehearsal for Balshazzers feast at Kings. Could barely put bow to fiddle. 

Isn't the Maypole the place for craft beer these days?


----------



## User169 (4 Apr 2017)

Having a beer I'm soppiswd to be boycotting in a bar I'm supposed to be boycotting.


----------



## srw (4 Apr 2017)

DP said:


> Could prolly dig out a similar foto from 25 years ago. My overriding memory of that place is finishing my 1a exams, downing 6 pints at the Mill and then going to a rehearsal for Balshazzers feast at Kings. Could barely put bow to fiddle.



"In Babylon Belshazzar the King made a great feast,
Made a feast to a thousand of his lords,
And drank wine before the thousand.

He commanded us to bring the golden vessels
Of the temple of the house of God,
That the King, his Princes, his wives
And his concubines might drink therein.

Then the King commanded us:
Bring ye the cornet, flute, sackbut, psaltery
And all kinds of music: they drank wine again,
Yea, drank from the sacred vessels,"

I'd say pissed was entirely appropriate.

In my first week at the other place I got back to my room after a lunchtime drinking session to discover I had thirty minutes to go before an audition for the main university choir. I gave the Bach to pre-prepare a once-over then was given a bit of Schoenberg (Friede auf Erden) to sight-read.

Somehow I got in.


----------



## User169 (4 Apr 2017)

srw said:


> Somehow I got in.



Well it was only a choir.


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Apr 2017)

DP said:


> Having a beer I'm soppiswd to be boycotting in a bar I'm supposed to be boycotting.
> 
> View attachment 345658


Two wrongs, &c


----------



## rich p (4 Apr 2017)

A few from my latest Flavourly chance delivery. Mostly good especially the Irish red ale.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> A few from my latest Flavourly chance delivery. Mostly good especially the Irish red ale.
> View attachment 345676
> View attachment 345678
> View attachment 345680



Unusual, most Irish beer I've tried has been very disappointing, nice to hear they got one right, to be sure.


----------



## Crackle (4 Apr 2017)

Fullers Black Cab stout. Quite nice this and at 4 for 6 in Morrisons, a no brainer






x2, it's rather easy to drink after a long day.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> Fullers Black Cab stout. Quite nice this and at 4 for 6 in Morrisons, a no brainer...



'No brainer' is a natural fit for you crax.


----------



## Crackle (5 Apr 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> 'No brainer' is a natural fit for you crax.


Pah!


----------



## nickyboy (5 Apr 2017)

In a pizza place in Clerkenwell called "Wedge Issue". They do nice beer. Here's the American IPA which is fresh and zingy and just the thing after an afternoon with lawyers


----------



## User482 (5 Apr 2017)

Checking the User482 homebrew for carbonation, I took the opportunity for an early sample. And the verdict is... reasonably good. I didn't get the balance of bittering and aroma hops quite right (too much of the former) though it was brewed to style (English golden ale) so maybe it's my personal preference. I'll leave the rest of the beer to condition for another couple of weeks and see how it develops.


----------



## rich p (5 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> In a pizza place in Clerkenwell called "Wedge Issue". They do nice beer. Here's the American IPA which is fresh and zingy and just the thing after an afternoon with lawyers
> 
> View attachment 345801


Tax evasion again, Nick? 

I had to have a routine scan this afternoon and which necessitated drinking and eating nothing since 10am. It's amazing how much you covet a beer and a packet of crisps when you can't have them. I have since indulged in a pint of Franklins IPA - excellent and now at home I'm on a Spanish artisanal beer.
I suspect they charge twice the amount for a lager with the tag 'artisanal'. Very average but at least it's a warm and sunny evening and if you squint you could imagine yourself on the Costa del Boy...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> Tax evasion again, Nick?
> 
> I had to have a routine scan this afternoon and which necessitated drinking and eating nothing since 10am. It's amazing how much you covet a beer and a packet of crisps when you can't have them. I have since indulged in a pint of Franklins IPA - excellent and now at home I'm on a Spanish artisanal beer.
> I suspect they charge twice the amount for a lager with the tag 'artisanal'. Very average but at least it's a warm and sunny evening and if you squint you could imagine yourself on the Costa del Boy...
> ...



You sure that's not a bottle of Lea and Perrins?


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> Tax evasion again, Nick?
> 
> I had to have a routine scan this afternoon and which necessitated drinking and eating nothing since 10am. It's amazing how much you covet a beer and a packet of crisps when you can't have them. I have since indulged in a pint of Franklins IPA - excellent and now at home I'm on a Spanish artisanal beer.
> I suspect they charge twice the amount for a lager with the tag 'artisanal'. Very average but at least it's a warm and sunny evening and if you squint you could imagine yourself on the Costa del Boy...
> ...


Astonishing work yet again Richp. I struggled to find it, but I think there's a slim part of the woodgrain that's in focus. In many ways, your latest work provokes deep questions about the futility of humanity's search for meaning in the mundane. The inclusion of the "Lea and Perrins" bottle that noted critic 3BM remarks hints at a lacerating critique of modern commercialism, simultaneously undercut by the use of an out of focus bottle of little known beer rather than the ubiquitous condiment.

A triumph.


----------



## srw (5 Apr 2017)

Fish
Chips
Ketchup
HP

Leffe


----------



## User169 (6 Apr 2017)

Doseone said:


> In about 3 weeks time I'm going here
> View attachment 345514
> 
> 
> The Cantillon brewery and museum in Brussells for some gueuze and lambic goodness. Can't wait.



One of the best places to drink beer, although you'll need to take few friends do that you can split a few bottles.


----------



## Doseone (6 Apr 2017)

DP said:


> One of the best places to drink beer, although you'll need to take few friends do that you can split a few bottles.


There's six of us going

I love Brussels!!


----------



## nickyboy (7 Apr 2017)

£15 for 12 pack in Asda






Well at least that's tonight sorted


----------



## rich p (7 Apr 2017)

Whitstable Bay Red IPA. A bit thin but tastes a bit pink rather than crimson. Nice enough for a liberal but a commie would be a bit disappointed!


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Apr 2017)




----------



## MossCommuter (8 Apr 2017)

Another masterpiece from Dry and Bitter; Strikes and Gutters.

10% ABV and lovely


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Apr 2017)

Alvinne Kriek Van Mortagne

When Blaklion romps home in the 5:15 at Aintree I'll be able to afford another


----------



## srw (8 Apr 2017)

Unfiltered (keg) Pride. It's quite refreshing and getting more characterful as it gets less cold. But I'll probably have ESB next.


----------



## srw (8 Apr 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Van Mortagne


I read that as Van Mortgage.


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Apr 2017)

srw said:


> I read that as Van Mortgage.


At first that's what I wrote


----------



## User169 (8 Apr 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Alvinne Kriek Van Mortagne
> 
> When Blaklion romps home in the 5:15 at Aintree I'll be able to afford another
> View attachment 346263



Funny little brewery. I gave up on them as they majored in unbelievable gushers. What was left was good, but I got tired of losing 2/3rds of every bottle.

Turned out they had an infection in their brewery. These days they seem to focus on sours which is one way of dealing with the problem..


----------



## srw (8 Apr 2017)

srw said:


> But I'll probably have ESB next.


I did. Twice.

I can recommend the White House by the river in Guildford for a lazy afternoon. Decent quality food for a chainish pub (it's branded by Fullers) and a sheltered courtyard - even if it doesn't get the afternoon sun.


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Apr 2017)

DP said:


> Funny little brewery. I gave up on them as they majored in unbelievable gushers. What was left was good, but I got tired of losing 2/3rds of every bottle.
> 
> Turned out they had an infection in their brewery. These days they seem to focus on sours which is one way of dealing with the problem..


Interesting because the bar tender opened the bottle very tentativly and was ready with a glass to catch the foam.

He went on to say how he'd sold a 75cl bottle of something for 30 quid only to end up wearing half of it.

Lesson learned.

Anyhow, the wrong horses finished in the wrong order so no more of that nonsense for me.

Evil Twin Gose






And Geyser Gose


----------



## User169 (8 Apr 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Interesting because the bar tender opened the bottle very tentativly and was ready with a glass to catch the foam.
> 
> He went on to say how he'd sold a 75cl bottle of something for 30 quid only to end up wearing half of it.
> 
> ...



Ha! I've seen exactly the same here - barpeeps that know what they're doing always have a glass ready for Alvinne.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Apr 2017)

Hmm, a quick evaluation of available statistical data tells me that you are always in the pub, Mossy.
Once again, a week has passed without me succumbing to The Harp's enchanting twang...son is posting me photos from Brooklyn Brewery at every opportunity as he's in NY. Bar$t4rd! (I note the Mossirlami indicators are absent from the latest 'art' shots of beer...more 'MpPt' or a calculation too large to manage with 440ml/330ml etc?)


----------



## User169 (8 Apr 2017)

srw said:


> View attachment 346264
> 
> 
> Unfiltered (keg) Pride. It's quite refreshing and getting more characterful as it gets less cold. But I'll probably have ESB next.



That looks much paler than I remember London Pride. Like the look of that.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Whilst waiting for a take away to be cooked
> View attachment 346364



Posh kebab van!


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Apr 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Hmm, a quick evaluation of available statistical data tells me that you are always in the pub, Mossy.
> Once again, a week has passed without me succumbing to The Harp's enchanting twang...son is posting me photos from Brooklyn Brewery at every opportunity as he's in NY. Bar$t4rd! (I note the Mossirlami indicators are absent from the latest 'art' shots of beer...more 'MpPt' or a calculation too large to manage with 440ml/330ml etc?)


Too many zeroes for my calculator


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Apr 2017)

Stonehouse Zephyr pale ale, excellent zesty beer enjoyed in a very sunny beer garden yesterday.







Very nice stopover on the way to N Wales. Met up with some chums who arrived in a very stylish ride.


----------



## User169 (9 Apr 2017)

BrewDog have just announced sale of a 22% stake of the business to a US private equity investor for 123M USD!!!

That values the company at over half a billion. Whatever you think about Watt en Dickie that damn impressive.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Apr 2017)

DP said:


> BrewDog have just announced sale of a 22% stake of the business to a US private equity investor for 123M USD!!!
> 
> That values the company at over half a billion. Whatever you think about Watt en Dickie that damn impressive.


----------



## theclaud (9 Apr 2017)

User said:


> View attachment 346478


----------



## nickyboy (9 Apr 2017)

DP said:


> BrewDog have just announced sale of a 22% stake of the business to a US private equity investor for 123M USD!!!
> 
> That values the company at over half a billion. Whatever you think about Watt en Dickie that damn impressive.



Seems the founders are going to trouser north of £100m between them

PE investor has bought 22% for £213m.

https://ftalphaville.ft.com/2017/04...aises-100m-from-american-private-equity-firm/


----------



## User169 (9 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Seems the founders are going to trouser north of £100m between them
> 
> PE investor has bought 22% for £213m.
> 
> https://ftalphaville.ft.com/2017/04...aises-100m-from-american-private-equity-firm/



ah. That makes more sense Nicky. My beer chum told me the investment was 123m which I couldn't square with BrewDogs billion valuation.


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Apr 2017)

Track, Cotopaxi, 8% dipper

I called in for one. Had three.

Irresistible!






3.14 mossirlamis per pint. I had halves


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Apr 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Track, Cotopaxi, 8% dipper
> 
> I called in for one. Had three.
> 
> ...



I don't want to go back to tc's nonsense game with pics in the lacing but that looks like a one horned ghost stag.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Whoes nonsense game?



tc, I believe this was its first mench.



theclaud said:


> More importantly, excellent foam tableaux.


----------



## theclaud (9 Apr 2017)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Apr 2017)

There's a good 'go longhorns' above the crane.






FFS...


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Apr 2017)

Bearskinful (Beartown, 4.2% abv)




See reviews passim. Jolly nice bitter from local brewer Beartown.

Mrs M says: "See past review. (Very nice)."


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Apr 2017)

London Porter (Fuller's, 5.4% abv)




Mrs M and I are in the big smoke, so a chance to sample some of the local beverages. First up is this London Porter. Predominantly toffee/caramel, with a nice bit of smoky porterishness backing it up. 

No beer glasses where we're staying, so we are drinking it out of giant wine glasses.

Mrs M says : " Very nice."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4756692, member: 259"]Haacht Super 8 IPA. I've gone off IPA for a bit, but after a day's slaving in the fields in the garden I fancied something thirst quenching so finally got round to trying this one. It's a Belgian brewery's attempt at an American-type IPA. As it's Belgium, you have a special glass for everything, and the only reason I bought it in the first place was you got 2 free glasses with 8 bottles (and it reminded me of 8 Ace in Viz). And it's pretty good!
View attachment 346793
[/QUOTE]

Fab. You've been to the rich p skool of fotografy too! Which also ties in nicely with this...


----------



## rich p (11 Apr 2017)

This was just the ticket for a warm Spring evening. 440 ml of fruity hoppy quaffableness. Pours a hazy gold, as is the fashion.


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> This was just the ticket for a warm Spring evening. 440 ml of fruity hoppy quaffableness. Pours a hazy gold, as is the fashion.
> 
> View attachment 346868


Such a poetically named hop the old Experimental 431 innit


----------



## nickyboy (11 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> This was just the ticket for a warm Spring evening. 440 ml of fruity hoppy quaffableness. Pours a hazy gold, as is the fashion.
> 
> View attachment 346868



another "like" for supporting our local economy. Have you got owt decent in E Sussex I can reciprocate with? I was delighted when @theclaud bought something from Buxton Brewery as it gave me a great excuse to buy some Tiny Rebel stuff which is invariably excellent. In fact they do my favourite beer of all, "Hadouken"


----------



## rich p (11 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> another "like" for supporting our local economy. Have you got owt decent in E Sussex I can reciprocate with? I was delighted when @theclaud bought something from Buxton Brewery as it gave me a great excuse to buy some Tiny Rebel stuff which is invariably excellent. In fact they do my favourite beer of all, "Hadouken"


Burning Sky is brewed just a few miles from me and is one of the top breweries in the UK IMHO...


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Apr 2017)

I think you guys need to invest in....


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Apr 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 346468


Possibly the coolest thing ever seen on CC.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Apr 2017)

User said:


> I would be a bit concerned about some of those falling off going round corners.


It's from America, nothing is designed to go around corners....


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2017)

Pint of Holt bitter


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> View attachment 346928
> Pint of Holt bitter


That's a fine looking pint


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> That's a fine looking pint


Tastes good too but i've retired inside, too cold


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Apr 2017)

Bengal Lancer (Fullers, 5.3 abv)




Tonight's choice. Another nicely judged beer from Fullers (and another we don't see much up north). Bitter enough for the style, and somewhat citrussy, but not mouth puckeringly so, and very drinkable. 

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## srw (11 Apr 2017)

Last night I had a bottle of Bath Ales' Barnsey (their dark beer) - good, and I'd have it again - and a bottle of Bad King John from the Ridgeway brewery in South Stoke, Oxfordshire. Via the Guildford Sainsbury's. It's a 6% dark bitter which is astonishingly anaemic - it tastes as if they've forgotten to include any hops at all.

Tonight I met up with my American chum from Munich, and we found a pint of this stuff:








(Photo from earlier in the thread, and ignore the pallid apparition in the background - colour has been gained since then). We then went in search of Sardinian craft beer, but the restaurant was all out, so we had to make do with grape juice.


----------



## SteveF (11 Apr 2017)

At the Barge Inn, Battlesbridge on Sunday....


----------



## nickyboy (12 Apr 2017)

SteveF said:


> At the Barge Inn, Battlesbridge on Sunday....
> 
> View attachment 346997



A special like for being at table 123 which pleases my functional male autistic self no end. "It's easy, like taking candy from a baby...."


----------



## User482 (12 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> View attachment 346928
> Pint of Holt bitter


Where I grew up, Holt's was what you drank if you didn't have enough money for Boddington's. I assume it's improved?


----------



## Crackle (12 Apr 2017)

User482 said:


> Where I grew up, Holt's was what you drank if you didn't have enough money for Boddington's. I assume it's improved?


Well I have no reference but it was slightly too bitter for my tastes but not unpleasant. I would probably have tried a different one if I'd gone for no2. Boddingtons is a bit rubbish in comparison I'd say.


----------



## User482 (12 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> Well I have no reference but it was slightly too bitter for my tastes but not unpleasant. I would probably have tried a different one if I'd gone for no2. Boddingtons is a bit rubbish in comparison I'd say.


My recollection is that it was pretty rank, but at about £1.20 a pint, beggars can't be choosers. Boddies cask (at that time) was a far superior pint.



User3094 said:


> Does cask Boddies even exist any more? Mind you it'll still be shite.


I don't think so. The Strangeways brewery was closed over ten years ago, and they moved production to Hydes brewery. Google tells me it's no longer made. My sister ran a pub in Manchester at the time and had to stop selling it after the move because they had so many complaints about it.

ETA: Google says the canned beer is still made at Salmesbury by InBev though I remember seeing it on the production line at Magor brewery in south Wales, this would've been around 2002 when I was working for one of their suppliers. Come on the Bristol-Barry Island night ride and you'll get to smell it...


----------



## Crackle (12 Apr 2017)

User482 said:


> Boddies cask (at that time) was a far superior pint


It's a while since I've had Boddies cask and I don't remember it but the Holts was definitely not rank.


----------



## Haitch (12 Apr 2017)

User482 said:


> Boddies cask (at that time) was a far superior pint.



Now when I were a lad and everyone swore they'd stop drinking if a pint went up to 50p (which it duly did and everyone duly didn't), the ranking was Boddies by a country mile, Robinson's and a long, long, long way behind Hydes Anvil. Greenhall's and Holts barely got a look in.


----------



## User482 (12 Apr 2017)

User3094 said:


> We chose our wedding venue on the strength that the cask Boddies was good.*
> 
> * Now divorced. She never did like beer.



Our wedding venue was BYO so they arranged for a local pub to provide a bar. Sadly, I failed to supervise arrangements with my usual rigour, so we ended up with Arkells 3B.


----------



## Haitch (12 Apr 2017)

We didn't have a wedding but we did have a housewarming so we ordered some barrels and pumps from the brewery in town. In between enquiring and receiving the price went up 40%! Barstewards indeed.


----------



## srw (12 Apr 2017)

Church hall*. Oddbins. Hours of fun tasting.



*OK. Mediaeval Old Library.


----------



## subaqua (12 Apr 2017)

Greenhalls was utter pish . All of it .


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Apr 2017)

subaqua said:


> Greenhalls was utter pish . All of it .


There was a time when you would walk into many pubs to find 12 different fizzy lagers, Guinness, three fizzy ciders, even stuff like Hooper's Hooch on draft and you would jump at the chance of a Greenhall's (or any of the other breweries mentioned recently). We're just spoiled now.

Besides, I quite liked Greenhall's Original.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Apr 2017)

Haitch said:


> Now when I were a lad and everyone swore they'd stop drinking if a pint went up to 50p (which it duly did and everyone duly didn't), the ranking was Boddies by a country mile, Robinson's and a long, long, long way behind Hydes Anvil. Greenhall's and Holts barely got a look in.



Yup, Boddies was the gold standard by which others were judged when I commenced my drinking apprenticeship in Lancaster. I forget the middle ground but Mitchells, the local stuff was definitely at the bottom. My Dad would refuse to go in a Mitchells pub, and he liked pubs


----------



## subaqua (12 Apr 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> There was a time when you would walk into many pubs to find 12 different fizzy lagers, Guinness, three fizzy ciders, even stuff like Hooper's Hooch on draft and you would jump at the chance of a Greenhall's (or any of the other breweries mentioned recently). We're just spoiled now.
> 
> Besides, I quite liked Greenhall's Original.




Nah . It was pish . Wm Youngers bitter. Or Tetley . Were my preferred ones. Even John Smiths . 

Stones was bearable at a push


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Apr 2017)

subaqua said:


> Nah . It was pish . Wm Youngers bitter. Or Tetley . Were my preferred ones. Even John Smiths .
> 
> Stones was bearable at a push


Tetley's ftw


----------



## User482 (12 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Yup, Boddies was the gold standard by which others were judged when I commenced my drinking apprenticeship in Lancaster. I forget the middle ground but Mitchells, the local stuff was definitely at the bottom. My Dad would refuse to go in a Mitchells pub, and he liked pubs


Mitchells was even worse than Holts!


----------



## subaqua (12 Apr 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Tetley's ftw


Best pint I ever had was in Headingley . A little boozer on a corner. Was like drinking heaven


----------



## Hugh Manatee (12 Apr 2017)

Oh the irony! I have spent the last few days in Scotland. Not only did the pub have no proper hand pulled beer, they had no local stuff in bottles either. To compound matters I couldn't even have a Guinness as they hadn't got any due to an order mix up. No wonder @Marmion can be prone to a little grumpiness at times!

I have had to return south to enjoy Scotland in a glass.


----------



## theclaud (12 Apr 2017)

srw said:


> It's a 6% dark bitter which is astonishingly anaemic -* it tastes as if they've forgotten to include any hops at all.*


Sounds right up your alley!


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Apr 2017)

This evening I have been mostly drinking:


----------



## Crackle (13 Apr 2017)

One pint of Heathcliffe, Heathcliffe, Why did you betray your own Heart, Cathy






One Pint of Tribute, Cornish Pale, a long way from home.






Both OK but nothing special.


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Apr 2017)

1845 (Fullers, 6.3%)




A beer thread favourite, as I remember, although not one Mrs M and I have tried before. Malty, raisiny, caramelly, with a bit of piney hop in the finish, I think. Jolly good.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."

Wild River (Fullers, 4.5% abv)




(Mrs M grew tired of the setting up for the photograph, and took hers away before this was taken!) An American Pale that has hints of its English heritage, but is mostly the hoppy, relatively light brew you'd expect. Refreshing and tasty, but not a choice that leaps out at you when surveying the Fullers range, imo.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."

White IPA (Big Hug Brewing, 5.2% abv)

My last drink in London was this, which is brewed in Ramsgate, apparently. Hazy, and a bit cold when first served, but delightfully floral, with a grapefruit bitterness finishing things off. Very tasty.

Mrs M says: "I am drinking a different beer, which you have forgotten the name of when writing this."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Apr 2017)

Mmmm 1845.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Apr 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Mmmm 1845.


Mmmm 1935 I think you'll find.

Gave in tonight as it has been a long old day. I live above a Belgian monastery called Aldi and they dispensed me two bottles of fines ale. After all the wild bills I have had, this was, and is, most welcome. Straight from the bottle aka unchilled. Nice fresh appeal at less than 0.5 Mossirlamis per bottle.
A good strength, full taste and would be ideal a touch cooler, but would disappear exponentially faster I fancy. An afternoon libation for a moderately warm day.
Mrs M says "What on earth is he on about?" 









Happy Easter. Don't worry if you're caught between a rock and a hard place, it'll all be over come Sunday.

Oh, and I 'matched' it with Walkers Cheese & Onion...for an added crisp finish.


----------



## rich p (13 Apr 2017)

This is a beauty @nickyboy
If you like this sort of sensational saison...
I'd go so far as to say...
_This beer has a primary fermentation with a Saison yeast, then undergoes a secondary fermentation with a blend of Lactobacillus & Brettanomyces - _not my words, in case you thought I might know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> _Brettanomyces_



I think I forgot to mention that when I was in that there Gent place I spent part of an evening drinking various Orvals from the past few years. 
The chaps I was with thought I was a daffodil.


----------



## rich p (13 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> I think I forgot to mention that when I was in that there Gent place I spent part of an evening drinking various Orvals from the past few years.
> The chaps I was with thought I was a daffodil.


Lovely stuff but, nevertheless, you are a daffodil.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> This is a beauty @nickyboy
> If you like this sort of sensational saison...
> I'd go so far as to say...
> _This beer has a primary fermentation with a Saison yeast, then undergoes a secondary fermentation with a blend of Lactobacillus & Brettanomyces - _not my words, in case you thought I might know what I'm talking about.
> ...



Working on the unlikely premise that the East Sussex economy actually needs my support, I will keep an eye out for Burning Sky generally and that one in particular

"lactobactillus" sounds like it may give me a bit of a dicky tummy but I guess if you southern seasiders can handle it then I probably can too


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Apr 2017)

Magic Rock, Human Cannonball in the small glass (9.2%) and Cloudwater Seville Orange Sour (3.5%) in the pint.

Both for me. No point pretending i have friends.






Cannonball always good.

The Cloudwater Sour is pleasant enough but lacks a punch. It'll go well with my vada pav


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Apr 2017)

I have been mostly quite restrained of late with my alcobob consumption. Tonight I plan of getting royally pissed. For no reason other than I fancy it.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Apr 2017)

Started on the Cornish...the comic book is ok..first dawn?...decisions..decisions


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Apr 2017)

A step up to Inhuman Cannonball, 11% (gasp)

All the fruitiness has gone. It's like drinking shots. Bitter, fizzy, shots.

Me no like


----------



## User169 (14 Apr 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> A step up to Inhuman Cannonball, 11% (gasp)
> 
> All the fruitiness has gone. It's like drinking shots. Bitter, fizzy, shots.
> 
> ...



I tried one of those ice fractionated IPAs last week - 21%. Managed about 2 sips.


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Apr 2017)

DP said:


> I tried one of those ice fractionated IPAs last week - 21%. Managed about 2 sips.


Two sips? Now you're just showing off


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Apr 2017)

21%!!!! Feck me..


----------



## rich p (14 Apr 2017)

DP said:


> I tried one of those ice fractionated IPAs last week - 21%. Managed about 2 sips.


DP, I think you'll find it was a 21/100 % fractionated IPA...


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Apr 2017)

Coming soon


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Apr 2017)

Logsdon Farmhouse, The Conversion v2

Not so much sour as astringent, chlorinous

Not a good run


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Apr 2017)

Oh my, that's the ticket

Rescued a bad beer day and made it good (Friday)

Hanson's Experimental Raspberry

Sour as can be, really, really nice.






Question though (@DP) is it okay that it's flat as a fluke?


----------



## User169 (14 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Is that how they make things like Sink The Bismarck, freeze cracking it?



Yep. I think they use big ice cream making machines.


----------



## User169 (14 Apr 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Oh my, that's the ticket
> 
> Rescued a bad beer day and made it good (Friday)
> 
> ...



Sometimes they come out a bit on the flat side and they don't typically have any sort of head retention.

Hanssens are pretty good. If they have the Scharsbaekse Kriek, that's well worth trying.


----------



## User169 (14 Apr 2017)

Coffee Snoutjuice from Brewski outta Sweden. Imperial coffee oatmeal stout. Not bad.


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Apr 2017)

Chorlton Melon Sour Lager

From a can

Don't be put off by the lager bit (or the Melon bit)

It's a nice modern sour, salty and fresh and nice


----------



## User169 (14 Apr 2017)

Fantome's Saison. Fantome is a small brewery in the Ardennes with a cult following in the US where much of its production ends up.

Not enjoying this as much as I thought I would. A bit too cloying - lots of bubblegum and some strawberry. Prefer my saisons dryer and spicier.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Apr 2017)

meta lon said:


> 21%!!!! Feck me..



Probably would after a pint of that.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Apr 2017)

Small haul from a taffy raid. The Tiger is there because I spotted it yellow stickered for 80p.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Chorlton Melon Sour Lager
> 
> From a can
> 
> ...


Glad to see you eventually ate the tulips


----------



## rich p (15 Apr 2017)

I've got a watermelon ipa and a grapefruit ale stashed for tomorrow. I'm breathless with anticipation...
I'll keep you posted


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> I've got a watermelon ipa and a grapefruit ale stashed for tomorrow. I'm breathless with anticipation...
> I'll keep you posted



Got any beer with just beer in it ffs?


----------



## rich p (15 Apr 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Got any beer with just beer in it ffs?


 That's radical man.


----------



## User169 (15 Apr 2017)

Passionfruit beer from Sweden. S'alright


----------



## nickyboy (15 Apr 2017)

Down 'spoons for w'tea ...Justified by a hilly century ride

Six point Resin DIPA. Pretty decent. Not in the Cloudwater league but a nice accompaniment to the Aberdeen Angus none the less


----------



## rich p (15 Apr 2017)

DP said:


> Passionfruit beer from Sweden. S'alright
> 
> View attachment 347579


Snap! 3BM will be apoplectic...
A passion fruit Berliner weisse from Barcelona. I quite like it but I won't be rushing down the offie to restock.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Apr 2017)

Its like a feckin greengrocer's in this thread.


----------



## User169 (15 Apr 2017)

Back to Black. Outta can, lol! 16.1% behemoth from Mikkeller.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Apr 2017)

DP said:


> Back to Black. Outta can, lol! 16.1% behemoth from Mikkeller.
> 
> View attachment 347594



That character is "hei"....unsurprisingly the Chinese word for "black"


----------



## rich p (15 Apr 2017)

Right, that's it. This watermelon wheat beer is a step too far...
...even as a wind-up for 3BM!
It's like a liquid flower arrangement and nothing like any watermelon I've ever tasted.
If I wasn't so mean I'd probably put it the plughole.


----------



## rich p (15 Apr 2017)

I've just poured the rest away - yuktus.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> I've just poured the rest away - yuktus.



That could be a thread all of its own...beers so crap you've poured them away

Mine is one of those "smoky bacon crisps" German beers. Bloody awful


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Apr 2017)

Schnei Wei Tap 7 at Ray White's gaff.






Das Yumtus...


----------



## srw (15 Apr 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Schnei Wei Tap 7 at Ray White's gaff.


Own up - it's the golf club, isn't it?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> I have been mostly quite restrained of late with my alcobob consumption. Tonight I plan of getting royally pissed. For no reason other than I fancy it.


I knew there was something I planned doing last night. I never quite got round to it. Is there enough time to get bladdered tonight?


----------



## srw (15 Apr 2017)

Mrs W came home earlier than expected, so I just dropped into the shop for a quick take-away rather than a slow smoked Maerzen after my hour and more wrestling with Alexandre Guilmant's organ and his take on Judas Maccabeus's conquering hero.

This evening I've had...





It's from Yorkshire. Pretty good - sweet, strong and dark.




A scouse curiosity (Mad Hatter brewery) - very sour, and not like any broon I've had before. The wininess (if I were Kelvin Mackenzie I'd add an _h_ after the _w_) worked extremely well with pizza.




It's not at all fierce, and I apologise to @threebikesmcginty for the presence of fruit. It tasted like raspberryade, and went extremely well with a custard tart and an apple danish.

All washed a _Timewatch_ survey of Cleopatra down extremely well - a crash course in different readings of the last Pharoah, without mentioning either Handel or the Carry On crew. It's a fascinating period of history with modern parallels.


----------



## rich p (15 Apr 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Schnei Wei Tap 7 at Ray White's gaff.
> 
> View attachment 347618
> 
> ...


Was l'homme himself around?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Is there enough time to get bladdered tonight?


It would appear there was/is...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> Was l'homme himself around?



Oui, he came over for chin wag this morning. I now consider him a close personal friend.


----------



## srw (16 Apr 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> this morning


I am now officially extremely jealous. We first intended to go to the manor about the time we got married. We've just celebrated our 24th anniversary.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Apr 2017)

srw said:


> I am now officially extremely jealous. We first intended to go to the manor about the time we got married. We've just celebrated our 24th anniversary.



Go. It's superb.


----------



## rich p (16 Apr 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Go. It's superb.


Did you have pineapple on your burger?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> Did you have pineapple on your burger?



Just Tommy K.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Apr 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Go. It's superb.



Can't hold a candle to Glossop 'spoons I'm led to believe.


----------



## rich p (16 Apr 2017)

I'm for a lunchtime pint, in town, with some CCers in a mo. 
Of which more later.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> I'm for a lunchtime pint, in town, with some CCers in a mo.
> Of which more later.





User14044mountain said:


> Send my regards if I know any of them and if I don't know them, they can fark off.



Tell them all that I think they are nobbers, irrespective of whether I know them or not


----------



## User169 (16 Apr 2017)

Some manlove to accompany Amstel Gold. A sorachi ace saison with a touch of pepper and lemongrass. 

Not bad - not a big fan of sorachi ace, but it works well in a saison. Lemongrass on the other hand has no place in beer.


----------



## Crackle (16 Apr 2017)

srw said:


> A scouse curiosity (Mad Hatter brewery) - very sour, and not like any broon I've had before.


They do a Stout called Nightmare on Bold Street which is pretty good.


----------



## Crackle (16 Apr 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Schnei Wei Tap 7 at Ray White's gaff.
> 
> View attachment 347618
> 
> ...


The background is like a Saga advert.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> The background is like a Saga advert.



Maybe there was a special deal on for OAPs? I know 3BM likes a bargain


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> The background is like a Saga advert.



It's not like The Wheeltappers and Shunters environment that you're familiar with, crax.


----------



## Crackle (16 Apr 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It's not like The Wheeltappers and Shunters environment that you're familiar with, crax.


ohh, don't do what I just did and start watching an episode on Youtube; shudders......


----------



## User169 (16 Apr 2017)

Lou Pepe Geuze. A blend of 2yr old lambic bottled in 2013, so brewed in 2011. Cantillon pick their best barrels for the Lou Pepe range. Really great. Not super sour - but complex, earthy and citrusy


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Apr 2017)

Arbor Yakima Valley IPA, 7%, four yank hops and bottle conditioned. Nice stuff.


----------



## rich p (16 Apr 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Arbor Yakima Valley IPA, 7%, four yank hops and bottle conditioned. Nice stuff.
> 
> View attachment 347767


Oooooh, one of my go to, fave quaffs. Blimey, are they exporting it to the sticks now?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> Oooooh, one of my go to, fave quaffs. Blimey, are they exporting it to the sticks now?



A 'friend' bought four round, I think it's his favourite too as he had three to my one.


----------



## rich p (16 Apr 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> A 'friend' bought four round, I think it's his favourite too as he had three to my one.


And still a friend? What a guy you are...


----------



## User169 (16 Apr 2017)

Blackberry and elderberry sour stuff from Tommie. Not as fruity as it looks, but a fine brew.


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> They do a Stout called Nightmare on Bold Street which is pretty good.


A Mrs M favourite, and she knows her stouts.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Apr 2017)

DP said:


> Blackberry and elderberry sour stuff from Tommie. Not as fruity as it looks, but a fine brew.
> 
> View attachment 347770


Gimme some!

Today was beer and steak filled (50% off everything at Grill On a the Alley).

postprandial was this kriek which i liked and didn't need to feel embarrassed ordering the whole lot to myself because i was in company (they had cola though so, happy days)


----------



## User169 (17 Apr 2017)

Sports drink


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Apr 2017)

DP said:


> Sports drink
> 
> View attachment 347874



Irn Bru?


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Apr 2017)

Monday roast at The Marble Arch with a pint of Lagonda

Nom
Nom
Nom


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Apr 2017)

Freaky, mossy's post with DP's post on the cheap unbranded tablet. It's like staring into infinity or summat.


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Apr 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Freaky, mossy's post with DP's post on the cheap unbranded tablet. It's like staring unto infinity or summat.


Ahem, Google Nexus 9 LTE if you don't mind


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Apr 2017)

Int beer brilliant

At the other Marble pub; 57 Thomas Street with Lost Your Marbles

Winey, fruity, lovely, deep, dark, chocolate, tiramisu, black forest, bitter beautiful beer

Get one


----------



## rich p (17 Apr 2017)

Beware the wrath of the fruit haters...

A surprisingly nice cucumber and mint Tzatziki sour on draught from the local offie. Followed by draught High Wire grapefruit. Yumtus.


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> Beware the wrath of the fruit haters...
> 
> A surprisingly nice cucumber and mint Tzatziki sour on draught from the local offie. Followed by draught High Wire grapefruit. Yumtus.
> 
> View attachment 347890


I had a tzatziki sour once, Piccadilly Tap i think.

Didn't like

Edit: cucumber is not fruit... Well, if the knowledge is knowing that cucumber is a fruit then wisdom is knowing not to put one in a fruit salad


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> Beware the wrath of the fruit haters...
> 
> A surprisingly nice cucumber and mint Tzatziki sour on draught from the local offie. Followed by draught High Wire grapefruit. Yumtus.
> 
> View attachment 347890



You get a like for the 'yumtus' you weirdo.


----------



## rich p (17 Apr 2017)

Cucumber, mint and yoghurt beer...
...what's not to like @User ...@MossCommuter...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Apr 2017)

Glamorgan Brewing Co Cwrw Gorslas, amber bitter with Challenger, Goldings and Cascade hops. Only a 4.3% beer but with a really great taste and not overly hoppy flavour considering. This is a mighty fine beer, lovely graphic on the label too.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Apr 2017)

Bit of a tactical error here, saw the Black Isle brand and the word beer and though yummy, got it home and it's lager ffs. I'll give it a go I guess...


----------



## Crackle (17 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> Beware the wrath of the fruit haters...
> 
> A surprisingly nice cucumber and mint Tzatziki sour on draught from the local offie. Followed by draught High Wire grapefruit. Yumtus.
> 
> View attachment 347890


Tzatziki beer, What the actual feck: I can't even submit that for Albert Tatlock testing.


----------



## srw (17 Apr 2017)

Without fire Smoked Marzen. It's a cask pale beer, presumably a lager, with a perfect hint of smoke. These guys' brewers really know what they're doing.





That, from the other end of the country, is a Fierce Brewery Peanut Riot. A little fiercer than the raspberryade from Saturday, but to be honest about as subtle as the Aberdonian accent. It's a peanut porter. The porter was to the fore, the peanut (biologically a legume, note, not, unlike cucumber, a fruit) a subtle influence, like eating a few dry-roast nuts with your pint of Fuller's porter.


----------



## Crackle (17 Apr 2017)

Punk, nothing Greek in either hand






By the way; consider all your posts liked. I've just become very lazy. Apart from the ones I single out of course.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Apr 2017)

Marstons Pinhead Oatmeal Stout.


----------



## rich p (17 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> Tzatziki beer, What the actual feck: I can't even submit that for Albert Tatlock testing.


It's like Pimms but beery! Don't be a square...


----------



## rich p (17 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 347927
> 
> 
> I've become such a ponce since moving to Oxford. I now buy my beer from M&S. Very nice it is too.


If it's any comfort, Rocky, I've always considered you a ponce since your East Finchley days....


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Apr 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Freaky, mossy's post with DP's post on the cheap unbranded tablet. It's like staring into infinity or summat.







Chat-ception.


----------



## theclaud (17 Apr 2017)

User said:


> All the way from Australia.
> View attachment 347962
> 
> It has a slightly perfumed note to it, so one for the laydeez I guess.


Oi. I'll have you know I only chose that cos they were outta Duves.


----------



## srw (18 Apr 2017)

User said:


> And they were, as ever, fine.


Unlike that wall.


----------



## User482 (18 Apr 2017)




----------



## rich p (18 Apr 2017)

I hadn't had a drink for a few hours so I popped into my fave boozer for a swift pint on the way home.
I limited myself to the local Hammerpot Mosaic. Pretty decent glug. I almost had a Salopian but good sense prevailed for a change.. There's always next time and I didn't want to upset 3BM with more fruit...


----------



## theclaud (19 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> I hadn't had a drink for a few hours so I popped into my fave boozer for a swift pint on the way home.
> I limited myself to the local Hammerpot Mosaic. Pretty decent glug. I almost had a Salopian but good sense prevailed for a change.. There's always next time and I didn't want to upset 3BM with more fruit...
> 
> View attachment 348171


IIRC @User had a Wild Man in the Victoria. If you see what I mean...


----------



## Crackle (19 Apr 2017)

5am Saint. Not had it before and prefer it to Punk


----------



## John the Monkey (20 Apr 2017)

One for DP and the other homebrewers, maybe?

Jeff Alworth's new book "The Secrets of Master Brewers"
http://beervana.blogspot.co.uk/2017/03/the-secrets-of-master-brewers.html


----------



## User169 (20 Apr 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> One for DP and the other homebrewers, maybe?
> 
> Jeff Alworth's new book "The Secrets of Master Brewers"
> http://beervana.blogspot.co.uk/2017/03/the-secrets-of-master-brewers.html



Looks quite good.


----------



## User169 (20 Apr 2017)

NE England this weekend, so brown beer with two inches of foamy stuff on top.


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Apr 2017)

DP said:


> NE England this weekend, so brown beer with two inches of foamy stuff on top.


Whereabouts? Do you want the official Mossy central Newcastle Pub guide?


----------



## User169 (20 Apr 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Whereabouts? Do you want the official Mossy central Newcastle Pub guide?



In the sticks and don't think we'll make it to Newcastle: we're staying in Bellingham on the edge of the Kielder Forest. 

Will be in Hull tomorrow morning though, so if you know anywhere good for breaky..


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Apr 2017)

DP said:


> In the sticks and don't think we'll make it to Newcastle: we're staying in Bellingham on the edge of the Kielder Forest.
> 
> Will be in Hull tomorrow morning though, so if you know anywhere good for breaky..


I don't know Hull at all but Google tells me there are three Spoonses which is always a good bet for cheap (big) breakfasts and a sharpener for the day


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Apr 2017)

Two of these in a Chinese rez in Warrington.


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Apr 2017)

DP said:


> In the sticks and don't think we'll make it to Newcastle: we're staying in Bellingham on the edge of the Kielder Forest.
> 
> Will be in Hull tomorrow morning though, so if you know anywhere good for breaky..


I am reliably informed that the best thing in Hull is the road to Leeds


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Apr 2017)

DP said:


> In the sticks and don't think we'll make it to Newcastle: we're staying in Bellingham on the edge of the Kielder Forest.
> 
> Will be in Hull tomorrow morning though, so if you know anywhere good for breaky..


You over to ride the Dirty Reiver?
https://www.dirtyreiver.co.uk/event/


----------



## User169 (21 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> You over to ride the Dirty Reiver?
> https://www.dirtyreiver.co.uk/event/



Yep!


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Apr 2017)

DP said:


> Yep!


Nutter


----------



## Crackle (21 Apr 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Nutter


It's missing the word, utter.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Apr 2017)

For non-nutters on this good Friday...


----------



## User169 (21 Apr 2017)

Wey-Aye Pale Ale from Firebrick Brewery, Braydon-on-Tyne. Not bad at all.


----------



## User482 (21 Apr 2017)

DP said:


> Wey-Aye Pale Ale from Firebrick Brewery, Braydon-on-Tyne. Not bad at all.
> 
> View attachment 348580


Carb loading for the Dirty Reiver?


----------



## User169 (21 Apr 2017)

User482 said:


> Carb loading for the Dirty Reiver?



Pubs the only place with wifi. No phone reception


----------



## User169 (21 Apr 2017)

Jakehead IPA from Wylam. A bit sweet for me, but very juicy hop aroma. Good lacing.


----------



## User169 (21 Apr 2017)

User3094 said:


> Alexander Graham Bell is still in the future for Hull.



In the wilds of northumberland now. Pub is full of scottishers downing red wine


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Apr 2017)

Two Roads Zero Sixty Tart IPA

Very nice, exactly what it says on the tin.






Strange how all these brewers strive to create beer that tastes like grapefruit juice when they could just go out and buy grapefruit juice.


----------



## Crackle (21 Apr 2017)

Dead Pony Club


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Apr 2017)

Wiper and True Blosson Amber Ale. Nice stuff, lots of fruity flavour!


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Apr 2017)

Mad Hatter Brewery, Mandarin IPA (6% abv)

I don't get mandarin nor do i get 6%. Lovely mouth feel from what initially feels lacking in body before frothing up beautifully.






not pictured is the Cloudwater DIPL which i guzzled before i remembered to take a snap.


----------



## Crackle (22 Apr 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Wiper and True Blosson Amber Ale. Nice stuff, lots of fruity flavour!
> 
> View attachment 348752


Are those your paws. What do you use, Nivea skin so soft?


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> Are those your paws. What do you use, Nivea skin so soft?


They've never seen a day's work innit


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Apr 2017)

Oh, wow!

Lervig Brewery, 3 Bean Stout (and a bit of cake, I'm pairing)

13% abv, I'm having a third of a pint.

This beer is just ace! Like having the dessert wine and the espresso and the brandy at the same time. It's every bit a dark tasting as it looks. I'm trying to sip it but i cant put it down.

Seek it out!


----------



## Crackle (22 Apr 2017)

13%!!


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Apr 2017)

Pork pie


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> 13%!!


It's only a third


----------



## nickyboy (22 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> Are those your paws. What do you use, Nivea skin so soft?



I am reliably informed that 3BM is one of the most in-demand hand models in the UK. You've got to look after the tools of your trade


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Apr 2017)

A new one on me...

If i said this beer tasted of malt vinegar with demarera sugar would you think it was weird?

Well it does but it's not.

Sweet and sour in a glass.


----------



## User482 (22 Apr 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Wiper and True Blosson Amber Ale. Nice stuff, lots of fruity flavour!
> 
> View attachment 348752


You have a woman's hand milord! I'll wager these dainty pinkies have never weighed anchor in a storm.


----------



## srw (22 Apr 2017)

Decent enough porter after my first ride of more than an hour and my first hill in six months and more, from Swansea Bay to Ferryside. That @theclaud claimed it was pancake flat. So I don't know why I found myself walking at one point and watching Mrs W pushing the bike away from me.

Mrs W had a toxophilite's apple juice and TC had something pale brown and bitter.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Apr 2017)

Magic Rock APA


----------



## theclaud (22 Apr 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Magic Rock APA
> 
> View attachment 348820


With added monster!


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Harsh


No

Josh is a monster


----------



## User482 (22 Apr 2017)

A cracker, this: sweet malt and lashings of tropical fruit aroma. Nice head retention though the yeast was not well compacted.


----------



## User169 (22 Apr 2017)

Bicycle beer with Alpine minerals. Odd taste.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Apr 2017)

The paw has gone to bed now, he's only nine.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Apr 2017)

Hooky Gold, yumtus.


----------



## User169 (22 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> You over to ride the Dirty Reiver?
> https://www.dirtyreiver.co.uk/event/



Bloody hell!!


----------



## Crackle (22 Apr 2017)

DP said:


> Bloody hell!!


You could have done the shorter one. Well done though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Apr 2017)

Black Isle Blonde, it's lager but wait, before I get thatawayed, it's actually quite nice beer. Refreshing and with a decent bitterish finish.


----------



## thecube (23 Apr 2017)

A local brewery with a great selection.


----------



## theclaud (23 Apr 2017)

Welsh Beer. With things in.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Apr 2017)

Been drinking a Welsh beer all weekend...I need help..Clandrigion..or something like that..
3.9%. Light to medium brown..delicious ..I've had a lot this weekend so my apologies if I've been Naughty in any political threads Lol.....steaming. Lol


----------



## Spartak (23 Apr 2017)




----------



## theclaud (23 Apr 2017)

User said:


> What things though?


I'm starting with the golden ale which has rose petals and grains of paradise in. The rose is very subtle (too subtle in my view) and I have no idea what a grain of paradise is, so I don't know whether I can taste it or not. But it's lovely. Lemony and very bitter. The other ones have hay and seaweed in respectively.


----------



## theclaud (23 Apr 2017)

Forgot the pic.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Apr 2017)

DTH with HBC291, yumtz.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Apr 2017)

theclaud said:


> Welsh Beer. With things in.
> 
> View attachment 349063



Have they all got duck in or whatever that flappy bird thing is?


----------



## theclaud (23 Apr 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Have they all got duck in or whatever that flappy bird thing is?


It's a cormorant, you ignoramus. No, but the stout is seaweed-flavoured.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Apr 2017)

theclaud said:


> It's a cormorant, you ignoramus. No, but the stout is seaweed-flavoured.



How rude, well I hope it tastes as rancid as it sounds.


----------



## User169 (23 Apr 2017)

Ferry beer!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Apr 2017)

DP said:


> Ferry beer!!
> 
> View attachment 349140



Stella Artois - halcyon days, DP!


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Apr 2017)

[347096[/ATTACH[/QUOTE]


Hugh Manatee said:


> Oh the irony! I have spent the last few days in Scotland. Not only did the pub have no proper hand pulled beer, they had no local stuff in bottles either. To compound matters I couldn't even have a Guinness as they hadn't got any due to an order mix up. No wonder @Marmion can be prone to a little grumpiness at times!
> 
> I have had to return south to enjoy Scotland in a glass.
> Cairngorm do some nice stuff-used to drink it a lot when I lived in Scotland.
> ...





Fab Foodie said:


> This evening I have been mostly drinking:
> 
> View attachment 347094
> View attachment 347096



Tres bien-sante!The Crafty Baa in Windermere stocks a most excellent range of Belgian and other beers...I met a pukka blonde there the other week (I'm talking about beer, obvs). Must visit the Bowness Brewery Tap in Kendal some time as well.
Booths in Windermere are now stocking Appleby Brewery beers, which I haven't tried before, so I've been doing a bit of research-well you've got to haven't you?
The Senior Moment (best bitter) is very drinkable and full of flavour. I love my lambics, goses, raubiers and IPAs that are hoppier'n a box of frawgs in a skillet y'all, but I'm very happy to drink beers like this too. The Horse Fair (light golden ale) is perfect for a nice sunny evening and at 3.6% it won't make you feel that a herd of wild horses are running round inside your head. The Middle Aged Spread (stout) is velvety, chocolatey and malty with a hint of coffee...very Moorish.
Fell Brewery a few miles up the road near Cartmel do some great beers too, such as Nectar Session Pale (more floral and fruity than hoppy and a nice strength at 4.2%) and Robust Porter (more coffee and malty than the MAS , definitely worth a punt). Churs!


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Apr 2017)

Not so much the beer, but the location...T2 Heathrow :-)


----------



## srw (24 Apr 2017)

Scraping down my photos from Saturday night, I find





Seren wild ale #4. It's a burgundy-aged sour brewed with a concoction of random bugs, including what sounds as if it ought to be used to make yoghurt (lactobacillus) and what sounds more like it's something that might be growing under a toenail (pediococcus). It's also astonishingly expensive - enough to make the nice lady in the off-licence ask whether we _really _wanted to spend that much on a small bottle of beer. But it did complement a co-op rhubarb tart. I haven't a clue what I had with my Jersey Royals and Kentish asparagus.

Then I had a pint of decent bitter from the Glamorgan brewery before a nightcap....





The beer should have been in the tall glass, but it didn't fit into the pub's washing machine so I got it as a present when I asked which brewery the Weissbier came from. It's served much less gassy in the Gower than it is in Munich.


----------



## Spartak (24 Apr 2017)

Apologies for the glass .....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Apr 2017)

Loch Lomond Brewery - The Ale of Leven. Excellent amber ale, nice hop bitterness with a maltyness too. Och.






Drinking it in the heart of jockland.


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Not so much the beer, but the location...T2 Heathrow :-)
> 
> View attachment 349230



Expand your mind with the power of ESB, FF



threebikesmcginty said:


> Loch Lomond Brewery - The Ale of Leven. Excellent amber ale, nice hop bitterness with a maltyness too. Och.
> 
> View attachment 349255
> 
> ...



Loch Lomond Brewery do some braw beers-they went down very well in Tweedies Bar, Grasmere over Chrimbo and New Year.


----------



## Doseone (25 Apr 2017)

Incoming load of photos of Brussels beer. Sadly didn't make it to the Cantillon Brewery 'cos stuff happened and we got "stuck" in a bar in Etterbeek. I know the Absinthe isn't beer but in my defence it was 80%. Favourite beer was probably either the Hornes Blonde or the Faro. Jupiler was a good session beer.


----------



## rich p (25 Apr 2017)

A lovely blood orange saison offering from Arbor and a pint of nicely balanced ale from White Horse brewery which was just round the corner from the place I was staying in. Near Uffington obvs...


----------



## Crackle (25 Apr 2017)

Local brewery, oatmeal stout






Lively pour. Dark and malty


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> Local brewery, oatmeal stout
> 
> View attachment 349387
> 
> ...


Every crackle pour is a lively pour


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Apr 2017)

Doseone said:


> Incoming load of photos of Brussels beer. Sadly didn't make it to the Cantillon Brewery 'cos stuff happened and we got "stuck" in a bar in Etterbeek. I know the Absinthe isn't beer but in my defence it was 80%. Favourite beer was probably either the Hornes Blonde or the Faro. Jupiler was a good session beer.
> View attachment 349367
> View attachment 349368
> View attachment 349369
> ...



Mucho beero.


----------



## rich p (26 Apr 2017)

My new Flavourly selectionarrives today. A few turkeys in the last lot but hope springs eternal...


----------



## psmiffy (26 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> A few turkeys in the last lot but hope springs eternal...



Don't ask for the Christmas selection next time


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Apr 2017)

It's my last day at my current employers today, so I shall be popping into Tempest Brewery on the way home for some alcybobs to consume this evening.


----------



## User169 (26 Apr 2017)

DeMo outta can, lol.


----------



## User169 (26 Apr 2017)

Swedish IPA. Mango and raspberries. All of these Brewski IPAs have fruit in various combinations, but all taste more or less the same.


----------



## User169 (26 Apr 2017)

DeMo imperial stout from a can. Bank holiday tomorrow!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Apr 2017)

Part of my leaving gifts


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Part of my leaving gifts
> View attachment 349520



Did you get your card?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Apr 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Did you get your card?


Strangely, that's almost the very one!


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2017)

Something for the beer enthusiast! Witty and informative :-)









I commend it to the public house.....

With thanks to @Hill Wimp


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Apr 2017)

DP said:


> DeMo imperial stout from a can. Bank holiday tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 349517



Old Skool, just looked back and we were talking about this one 5 years ago!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Witty and informative :-)


@rich p's alter ego


----------



## rich p (27 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> @rich p's alter ego


Pah, as Crackle would say...


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Apr 2017)

Chatting to the manager of the local tap house last night where we're eagerly awaiting the Magic Rock Unhuman Cannoball to go on the font (I mentioned it up there ^^ a few days ago and didn't say nice things about it but, hey, it deserves a second chance). Last time it was anywhere local it made the national press as Britain's most expensive pint (equivalent of 6.28 mossirlamis) at a bar in Chorlton. Turns out a 20 litre key keg has cost SIX times the average price of the kegs they usually buy and will be around 3.77 morrirlamis per pint (£6 for two thirds). at 11% ABV, though, I won't be having many at any price.


----------



## User169 (27 Apr 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Chatting to the manager of the local tap house last night where we're eagerly awaiting the Magic Rock Unhuman Cannoball to go on the font (I mentioned it up there ^^ a few days ago and didn't say nice things about it but, hey, it deserves a second chance). Last time it was anywhere local it made the national press as Britain's most expensive pint (equivalent of 6.28 mossirlamis) at a bar in Chorlton. Turns out a 20 litre key keg has cost SIX times the average price of the kegs they usually buy and will be around 3.77 morrirlamis per pint (£6 for two thirds). at 11% ABV, though, I won't be having many at any price.



I've paid some pretty daft amounts for the odd bottle, but saw a place near to me last week selling a US imp stout at 15 eur for 250ml!!


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Apr 2017)

DP said:


> I've paid some pretty daft amounts for the odd bottle, but saw a place near to me last week selling a US imp stout at 15 eur for 250ml!!


Was it nice?


----------



## User169 (27 Apr 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Was it nice?



It's a new place in The Hague and I've not been there yet. It used to be a weed bar, but the owners seem have twigged that there's more money in stiffing beer geeks, rather than stoners!


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Apr 2017)

Glad I gave it a second chance, something different about this glass of Unhuman Cannonball to the one the other week.

Fabulous






4.77 mossirlamis per pint equivalent


----------



## Aperitif (27 Apr 2017)

You live the perfect life, Mossy. For all those who go to work, and long to slob around in pubs, your offering looks delicious.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Apr 2017)

Shepherd Neame Kentish Strong Ale (6.5% abv). A really nice example of a traditional style that i haven't had.for ages. Not even a hint of grapefruit


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Apr 2017)

Oakham Citra






Nice

Just one mossirlami


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Apr 2017)

Aperitif said:


> You live the perfect life, Mossy. For all those who go to work, and long to slob around in pubs, your offering looks delicious.
> View attachment 349653


No idea what that meant but I liked it


----------



## Aperitif (27 Apr 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> No idea what that meant but I liked it


The sort of thing you and Nickboy do.
Good luck with the quiz.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Shepherd Neame Kentish Strong Ale (6.5% abv). A really nice example of a traditional style that i haven't had.for ages. Not even a hint of grapefruit
> 
> View attachment 349654



Wonky telly and funny buns in the bowl alert!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Apr 2017)

Aperitif said:


> You live the perfect life, Mossy. For all those who go to work, and long to slob around in pubs, your offering looks delicious.
> View attachment 349653



I don't carry a tape, not as a rule.


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Apr 2017)

Aperitif said:


> The sort of thing you and Nickboy do.
> Good luck with the quiz.


Thanks

Quiz night was Tuesday

We came third


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Shepherd Neame Kentish Strong Ale (6.5% abv). A really nice example of a traditional style that i haven't had.for ages. Not even a hint of grapefruit
> 
> View attachment 349654


Definitely no kaffir lime leaves or lemongrass either, I'm guessing...


----------



## nickyboy (28 Apr 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Definitely no kaffir lime leaves or lemongrass either, I'm guessing...



Nope...it tasted of...err.....beer. And was all the better for it tbh


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Nope...it tasted of...err.....beer. And was all the better for it tbh



Stolen glass too, edgy.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Apr 2017)

Aperitif said:


> The sort of thing you and Nickboy do.
> Good luck with the quiz.



You're confusing me with someone else. I dream of being in a position to hang around all afternoon in louche bars and drink fabulously expensive beers. As yet, this is but a dream


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Apr 2017)

Brilliant use of 'louche' @nickyboy, that word is _so_ Beer Thread!


----------



## rich p (28 Apr 2017)

User said:


> It is @rich p to a t.


I aspire to loucheness but so far have only reached louseness.


----------



## rich p (28 Apr 2017)

User said:


> With your drive and determination, I have very confidence you'll get there.


On reflection, looseness and real ale are more likely bedfellows...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> On reflection, looseness and real ale are more likely bedfellows...



What a charming image that conjures up, especially bringing bed into it too.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Apr 2017)

"Doctor, Doctor, I go regular as clockwork - 7 o'clock every morning"

"Well, what's the problem with that?"

"I don't get up 'til half past 8"


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Apr 2017)

What does g/L mean in this context?



Cloudwater on Twitter said:


> https://twitter.com/cloudwaterbrew/status/857917494748753920


----------



## User169 (28 Apr 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> What does g/L mean in this context?



grammes (of hops) per litre


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Apr 2017)

DP said:


> grammes (of hops) per litre


Yeah

I knew that

Just checking if you knew that


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Apr 2017)

The RateBeer top 50.

It's mostly bollocks of course with no mention of any traditional British cask, little mention of anything European, a preponderance of Imperial Stout and Cloudwater making 42nd with v13.

https://www.ratebeer.com/beer/top-50/


----------



## User169 (28 Apr 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> The RateBeer top 50.
> 
> It's mostly bollocks of course with no mention of any traditional British cask, little mention of anything European, a preponderance of Imperial Stout and Cloudwater making 42nd with v13.
> 
> https://www.ratebeer.com/beer/top-50/



13/50. Got a bottle of no. 3 waiting for a suitable occasion.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Apr 2017)

DP said:


> 13/50. Got a bottle of no. 3 waiting for a suitable occasion.



Like a bank holiday?


----------



## User169 (28 Apr 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Like a bank holiday?



I'll be working on Monday - unlike you slackers!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Apr 2017)

DP said:


> I'll be working on Monday - unlike you slackers!



My jocklleagues will be working too!


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Apr 2017)

Jennings via ferrata..nice..oh and after 34000 steps well deserved..


----------



## nickyboy (28 Apr 2017)

Back on the grapefruit juice. Vocation Life and Death....4 for £6 from Asda which is a great price for a great beer


----------



## TVC (28 Apr 2017)

This evening's tipple comes coutesy of Coffeejo.






If it all goes wrong it's her fault.


----------



## theclaud (28 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> This evening's tipple comes coutesy of Coffeejo.
> 
> View attachment 349797
> 
> ...



All together now...


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Apr 2017)

theclaud said:


> All together now...


The


----------



## TVC (28 Apr 2017)

User13710 said:


> "Contains sweetener"?


I know, I will report later.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Apr 2017)

------->>>>>>


----------



## TVC (28 Apr 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> The





User said:


> Something something something >





threebikesmcginty said:


> ------->>>>>>


Clearly I'm missing something.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Clearly I'm missing something.


It was a silly attempt at a silly thread gag but it didn't go very well

Anyhow, the cider thread is over there>>>>>


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Apr 2017)

Duvelayumtus...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Apr 2017)

They've changed the TTL label, I bought the last one of the old stock, offering it up here for £10k before I stick it on the 'bay.

Look at the new one, the horror...


----------



## TVC (28 Apr 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> It was a silly attempt at a silly thread gag but it didn't go very well
> 
> Anyhow, the cider thread is over there>>>>>


I suspected as much. 

So what are you going to do, report me?


----------



## User169 (28 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I know, I will report later.



Untappd comment: "1litre takeaway. Needed a few days of being open to calm down and be properly drinkable."

Have fun!! (But saccharine?)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Apr 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> They've changed the TTL label, I bought the last one of the old stock, offering it up here for £10k before I stick it on the 'bay.
> 
> Look at the new one, the horror...
> 
> View attachment 349804



Ackshly I was annoyed when they changed the bottle shape, it was a great bottle previously. And now this. How much more of this shït do we gotta take ffs.


----------



## User169 (28 Apr 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ackshly I was annoyed when they changed the bottle shape, it was a great bottle previously. And now this. How much more of this shït do we gotta take ffs.



Looks a bit of a metropolitan sort!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Apr 2017)

DP said:


> Looks a bit of a metropolitan sort!



Looks like he's wearing some kind of 'sports' top or maybe even smart casual *shudder*


----------



## TVC (28 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Yeah, to User.


He's on luke warm Indian stuff at the moment.


----------



## rich p (28 Apr 2017)

A couple of new babies to me.
A Big Hug malty IPA called Hibernation or summink - really liked this one
followed by a 'wittily' monikered Van Dammage Belgian style - earthy and interesting but something slightly weird about it.


----------



## Crackle (28 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Clearly I'm missing something.


Beer!


----------



## TVC (28 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> Beer!


You may be right.


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Apr 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> They've changed the TTL label, I bought the last one of the old stock, offering it up here for £10k before I stick it on the 'bay.
> 
> Look at the new one, the horror...
> 
> View attachment 349804


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Apr 2017)

U um very vry drunk


----------



## nickyboy (29 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> A couple of new babies to me.
> A Big Hug malty IPA called Hibernation or summink - really liked this one
> followed by a 'wittily' monikered Van Dammage Belgian style -* earthy and interesting but something slightly weird about it*.



Seems a match made in heaven


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Choices
> View attachment 349879



I've got a few but they all cost me about 3 or 4 quid a bottle.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Yeah but which one should I have bought?



All of them of course.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Choices
> View attachment 349879


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Apr 2017)

Heading for Cloudwater (there's a new dipper). Neither of these is that but I can't walk past Bundobust

One's Northern Monk 822 and I don't remember what the other one is.

They taste identical.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Apr 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Heading for Cloudwater (there's a new dipper). Neither of these is that but I can't walk past Bundobust
> 
> One's Northern Monk 822 and I don't remember what the other one is.
> 
> ...


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Apr 2017)

User said:


> £1,161.20*? What do you think I am, made of money? Besides, I do have to ride my bike the other end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot the standard conversion (485.86)


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> U um very vry drunk


Unnoticeable, old thing. Don't worry about it any further.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Apr 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 349897



Is that street food then, I thought it was rat on a stick and stuff like that?


----------



## User169 (29 Apr 2017)

Vedett Extra White. OK Belgian wit.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Apr 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is that street food then, I thought it was rat on a stick and stuff like that?


IIRC, pictured centre we have a potato "burger", front right okra fries - not sure about back right, but those first two are delicious.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Apr 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> IIRC, pictured centre we have a potato "burger", front right okra fries - not sure about back right, but those first two are delicious.


Vada pav, okra fries & on special a pea samosa kind of thing


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Apr 2017)

The new dipper

Muted in comparison with its predecessors


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Apr 2017)

Vic Secret Sour






Something in me wants to hate these guys but I can't


----------



## rich p (29 Apr 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Vic Secret Sour
> 
> View attachment 349908
> 
> ...


Love that one.


----------



## srw (29 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Choices
> View attachment 349879


That's a mathematical exercise, not a price list.


----------



## srw (29 Apr 2017)

San Mig for lunch, and now...


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Apr 2017)

Been off the beer for a few weeks now.

I really want a pint.


----------



## User169 (29 Apr 2017)

Adjunct imp stout from Lervig. Tastes like bounty bars with cinnamon. Not bad.


----------



## User169 (29 Apr 2017)

Oh, I like this one. Coffee, chocolate and bourbon perfectly balanced.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Apr 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Been off the beer for a few weeks now.
> 
> I really want a pint.


fark off then


----------



## rich p (29 Apr 2017)

Cloudwater Bergamot weisse. Bloody lovely citrus and wheat. Not lemony like a lemon or orangey like an orange...

...nor like an Earl Grey.

DP probably would rate as a decent post-run recovery drink...

Apols for reverting to type in the photo focus stakes...


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> Cloudwater Bergamot weisse. Bloody lovely citrus and wheat. Not lemony like a lemon or orangey like an orange...
> 
> ...nor like an Earl Grey.
> 
> ...


Looking for the the love button

Couldn't find it

Pressed like


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> Cloudwater Bergamot weisse. Bloody lovely citrus and wheat. Not lemony like a lemon or orangey like an orange...
> 
> ...nor like an Earl Grey.
> 
> ...



Ponce.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Apr 2017)

£10k up the swanee but what the hey...






I've actually been over the Swanee river, not a lot of people know that!


----------



## TVC (29 Apr 2017)

Which ever one of these I fancy tonight at the comedy club above my local.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Apr 2017)

BS


----------



## rich p (30 Apr 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> BS
> 
> View attachment 349987


WTF!!!!!! The Beer thread is >>>>>> thadda...... Oh, hang on, 3BM...

...my profuse apologies. I thought I was on the fruit and veg thread.

Nurse, nurse....


----------



## nickyboy (30 Apr 2017)

The Kernel Ekuanot Vic Secret IPA. I've no idea what that means...are they hop varieties? Like I care. It tasted full of beery goodness. On draft in Glossop poncy beer emporium

Not cheap but they do at least considerably overfill beyond the "pint line". The beer is on the line in the photo but I've drunk a fair bit already


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> The Kernel Ekuanot Vic Secret IPA. I've no idea what that means...are they hop varieties? Like I care. It tasted full of beery goodness. On draft in Glossop poncy beer emporium
> 
> Not cheap but they do at least considerably overfill beyond the "pint line". The beer is on the line in the photo but I've drunk a fair bit already
> 
> View attachment 350037



It's only just gone 8am but FP if you're on a Leo.


----------



## nickyboy (30 Apr 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It's only just gone 8am but FP if you're on a Leo.



You make as much sense as Kernel beer names...."FP"...."Leo"....WTF are you on about?


----------



## rich p (30 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> You make as much sense as Kernel beer names...."FP"...."Leo"....WTF are you on about?


Fair play?
Leo Sayer * all dayer?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Apr 2017)

Rich is hep to the jive.


----------



## nickyboy (30 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> Fair play?
> Leo Sayer * all dayer?



Probably says more about 3BM's cultural foundations than anything else. My Mum also likes Leo Sayer


----------



## rich p (30 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Probably says more about 3BM's cultural foundations than anything else. My Mum also likes Leo Sayer


I've always had a soft spot for Leo. After all, we shared hairstyles way back when.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> I've always had a soft spot for Leo. After all, we shared hairstyles way back when.



He didn't have a tache though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Apr 2017)

Separated at birth...


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Apr 2017)

Yesterday was a big beer day

Today is going to be massive!

BNNo pear saison.... Yes McGinty old chum, beer with pears. Pears.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Apr 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Yesterday was a big beer day
> 
> Today is going to be massive!
> 
> ...


----------



## Crackle (30 Apr 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Rich is hep to the jive.



It's like Jungle Book but on the beer thread.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Apr 2017)

Ahem, it's damsons now 

Damsons sour by Kernel Brewery

Lovely


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Apr 2017)

Jesus H


----------



## rich p (30 Apr 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Yesterday was a big beer day
> 
> Today is going to be massive!
> 
> ...


Your Babycham is a bit cloudy...


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Apr 2017)

Kernel IPA Nelson Sauvin & Centennial

Fruitless


----------



## srw (30 Apr 2017)

It's free.

Mrs W says "that's not going to get you much credibility."

Like this WiFi, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Crackle (30 Apr 2017)

Scottishire beer, Tempest brewery, Simcoe vs Centurion or summat






Hoppy and fruity session beer. Nay bad, better than heavy.


----------



## nickyboy (30 Apr 2017)

Went 10 pin bowling this pm in Manchester and this caught my eye






Could get messy


----------



## User169 (30 Apr 2017)

One for the fruit and veg fans. Passion fruit, pineapple and mango IPA!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Apr 2017)

Tomos Watkin Blodwen's beer, pale malts and citrus hops, there's fablass see.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Apr 2017)

Mmmmm beer...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Apr 2017)

User said:


> 100 Belgian beers... Where to start?



All of them of course.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Apr 2017)

Not the worse 85p purchase I've ever made. Maris Otter malts and British hops, fairly pedestrian but thoroughly acceptable beer.


----------



## User169 (30 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Where to start?
> View attachment 350154



Simply can't go wrong with Orval.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Apr 2017)

DP said:


> Simply can't go wrong with Orval.



It's got to be one of the most individual beers on the planet, easy to pick out in a blind (drunk) tasting.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Apr 2017)

Now you're feckin talking...


----------



## User482 (30 Apr 2017)

Hopped lager. Tastes like hopped lager.


----------



## Crackle (30 Apr 2017)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## User482 (30 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Hops, malt, yeast, water.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Apr 2017)

Big Dog


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4782939, member: 259"]IPA in a Duvel glass. Calling @DP![/QUOTE]

To be fair 90% of what I guzzle is in a Duvel glass...so sue me...


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Apr 2017)

User said:


> 100 Belgian beers.
> View attachment 350153
> 
> 
> ...


At the top

Next question


----------



## rich p (30 Apr 2017)

This is tolerably good. A


threebikesmcginty said:


> Big Dog
> 
> View attachment 350186


I thought Prisma fotos were so last year...

...nice photinia...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Apr 2017)

rich p said:


> This is tolerably good. A
> 
> I thought Prisma fotos were so last year...
> 
> ...nice photinia...



A compliment from you on ones photography skills is a compliment indeed.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 May 2017)

To Øl, !!PA

which I suppose is a groovy skandi way of saying double IPA

9% 

It's a good un. Very bitter but still some fruit

Shonky internet. No photo after all


----------



## MossCommuter (1 May 2017)

Here it is







Only cos I know how desperate you were to see it


----------



## MossCommuter (1 May 2017)

I think this is the best day of my life!

"Sorry sir, the draft Boon Kriek has run out but you're more than welcome to have what there is for nothing. What else would you like?"

Short pause (infinitesimally short) "To Øl !!PA please"






I am a lucky boy


----------



## MossCommuter (1 May 2017)

I think this is the best day of my life!

"Sorry sir, the draft Boon Kriek has run out but you're more than welcome to have what there is for nothing. What else would you like?"

Short pause (infinitesimally short) "To Øl !!PA please"

View attachment 350308


I am a lucky boy


----------



## Spartak (1 May 2017)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 May 2017)

It's an 1845 Bank Holz - partay!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 May 2017)

Purple Moose - Dark Side of the Moose. Dark crystal malts and Bramling Cross hops. It's nice with a decent finish but could do with a bit more body I rec.






Commendable cappage.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> I think this is the best day of my life!
> 
> "Sorry sir, the draft Boon Kriek has run out but you're more than welcome to have what there is for nothing. What else would you like?"
> 
> ...


Have you ever noticed you frequent bars where they pour short measures?


----------



## rich p (1 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It's an 1845 Bank Holz - partay!
> 
> View attachment 350352


You're certainly Fuller's hit, 3BM ...


----------



## theclaud (1 May 2017)

I've got a feeling someone might have warned me in this thread about the Adnams Blood Orange and Grapefruit beers from M&S. Wish I'd listened - they are minging.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 May 2017)

Given that I am currently between jobs and having to take unused annual leave before I start my new job, I had failed to register that it was a Bank Holiday today. But now that it has been flagged up I have decided to get tore into some beer; after all, I have no work to go to tomorrow.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 May 2017)

theclaud said:


> I've got a feeling someone might have warned me in this thread about the Adnams Blood Orange and Grapefruit beers from M&S. Wish I'd listened - they are minging.



McGinty beer rule No 1 - If it's got fruit, it's shoot.


----------



## theclaud (2 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> McGinty beer rule No 1 - If it's got fruit, it's shoot.


They are not brewed with fruit, tho. I bought them thinking they would be, on account of you being clueless about fruity-beer brilliance. Turns out they are just beer with fruit juice in. Which is shite.


----------



## Spartak (2 May 2017)

Bought today from Aldi .....

A zesty citrus sweet taste with an aroma to match with a hint of grapefruit & sweet malts.

Brewed by Sadler's.


----------



## John the Monkey (2 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Tomos Watkin Blodwen's beer, pale malts and citrus hops, there's fablass see.
> 
> View attachment 350146


I like Tomos' beers - I wish they'd gone for a less lary pump clip on that 'un though. Their new labels/clips are very nice indeed, iirc.



threebikesmcginty said:


> Purple Moose - Dark Side of the Moose. Dark crystal malts and Bramling Cross hops. It's nice with a decent finish but could do with a bit more body I rec.
> 
> View attachment 350355



Yup, although I think it has that fuller body on draught, iirc. Tangentially related, their brewery shop in Porthmadog is worth a visit if you're ever over that way. With a lunch at their joint venture pub, The Australia, of course.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 May 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> I like Tomos' beers - I wish they'd gone for a less lary pump clip on that 'un though. Their new labels/clips are very nice indeed, iirc.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, although I think it has that fuller body on draught, iirc. Tangentially related, their brewery shop in Porthmadog is worth a visit if you're ever over that way. With a lunch at their joint venture pub, The Australia, of course.



I spotted a Purple Moose shop in Criccieth, there was also a fine looking record shop but no one else in the car was that interested in beer and vinyl, kids tsk!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 May 2017)

It was on page 2...


----------



## rich p (4 May 2017)

Just back from The Long Man. A few pints of some brownish stuff and a few more of some amber stuff. Not necessarily in that exact order. Nite nite xxx


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Just back from The Long Man. A few pints of some brownish stuff and a few more of some amber stuff. Not necessarily in that exact order. Nite nite xxx



It's a comprehensive and entertaining write up like this that really makes this thread what it is...


Drivel.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 May 2017)

BG Sips pale ale, Nottingham beer in yer actual Nottingham. Nice stuff with brewers gold hops.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> BG Sips pale ale, Nottingham beer in yer actual Nottingham. Nice stuff with brewers gold hops.
> 
> View attachment 350793


Upping the ante a bit with the photography

This is noted


----------



## John the Monkey (4 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> BG Sips pale ale, Nottingham beer in yer actual Nottingham. Nice stuff with brewers gold hops.
> 
> View attachment 350793


There's something about that brewery that I really like..

Their Ape Ale is decent too, iirc.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2017)

6 degrees north, cycling beer


----------



## Aperitif (5 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> BG Sips pale ale, Nottingham beer in yer actual Nottingham. Nice stuff with brewers gold hops.
> 
> View attachment 350793


Nice brickwork - looks like brooke bond...


----------



## Aperitif (5 May 2017)

For once, I resisted resistance and went to see what The Harp had to offer this evening. Answer: Kernel IPA 'vic secret / saison. What a lovely thirst-quenching fruit bowl of a beer; dry enough to wipe one's forehead in a jam-packed hostelry but worth every Mossirlami for taste. The Murraymint of beer.


----------



## rich p (5 May 2017)

Aperitif said:


> For once, I resisted resistance and went to see what The Harp had to offer this evening. Answer: Kernel IPA 'vic secret / saison. What a lovely thirst-quenching fruit bowl of a beer; dry enough to wipe one's forehead in a jam-packed hostelry but worth every Mossirlami for taste. The Murraymint of beer.
> View attachment 350837


Does your hand always change colour to match the beer? Let's see you drinking a milk stout...


----------



## Aperitif (5 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Does your hand always change colour to match the beer? Let's see you drinking a milk stout...


 Reminds me of the old 'un about the Sunday Service in church where the vicar, after glancing around the congregation leans toward the verger and says
"Is that Fanny Green over there?" and the verger replies 'No sir, it's the light shining through the stained glass windows'.
Yes, I know...over there >>>>>>>>>>>>
But, to answer your question, Rich, usually I'm ashen faced after parting with North of 3 Mossirlamis for a pint - all colour has drained to my extremities I guess! Couple that with the illusion of trying to hold a pint steady to one's lips on the crowded 07:43 from Weybridge to Waterloo and the picture of The Harp 'after work' is complete. Pleasurable madness.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 May 2017)

Aperitif said:


> North of 3 Mossirlamis for a pint


----------



## MossCommuter (5 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> 6 degrees north, cycling beer
> 
> View attachment 350828


Nice beerclippage and a masterclass in soft focus.


----------



## rich p (5 May 2017)

I'm away in France for a wedding from Wednesday so I'm going to miss George's 5th birthday, so me and him are having a mini-party here tonight with a sleepover thrown in. I'd better get the beer in, though I'm a bit rusty on what a 5 year old drinks these days.
Any suggestions?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 May 2017)

rich p said:


> I'm away in France for a wedding from Wednesday so I'm going to miss George's 5th birthday, so me and him are having a mini-party here tonight with a sleepover thrown in. I'd better get the beer in, though I'm a bit rusty on what a 5 year old drinks these days.
> Any suggestions?



Get a mixed case from Harvey's - sure there'll be something for everyone then.


----------



## nickyboy (5 May 2017)

rich p said:


> I'm away in France for a wedding from Wednesday so I'm going to miss George's 5th birthday, so me and him are having a mini-party here tonight with a sleepover thrown in. I'd better get the beer in, though I'm a bit rusty on what a 5 year old drinks these days.
> Any suggestions?



Double IPAs or Imperial Stout....or both


----------



## Aperitif (5 May 2017)

rich p said:


> I'm away in France for a wedding from Wednesday so I'm going to miss George's 5th birthday, so me and him are having a mini-party here tonight with a sleepover thrown in. I'd better get the beer in, though I'm a bit rusty on what a 5 year old drinks these days.
> Any suggestions?


----------



## rich p (5 May 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Vernon was drinking absinthe when he was 5, if that's any help.
> 
> View attachment 350889


Hmmmm, I still have this picture of my one year old daughter im my bedroom from 30 odd years ago...
She doesn't smoke a pipe though


----------



## John the Monkey (5 May 2017)




----------



## MossCommuter (5 May 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> View attachment 350900


Which Wetherspoons is that?


----------



## John the Monkey (5 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Which Wetherspoons is that?


If only the gif had included the carpet, Mossy


----------



## nickyboy (5 May 2017)

I'm sitting in a railway station
Got a ticket to my destination

....and a four pack of Punk


----------



## rich p (5 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I'm sitting in a railway station
> Got a ticket to my destination
> 
> ....and a four pack of Punk
> ...


Good Lord! Are you a rough sleeper too?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Good Lord! Are you a rough sleeper too?



No he's a railway sleeper!

Oh yes, here all week.


----------



## User169 (5 May 2017)

Gentle start to the weekend. 11.5% ponced about with stout - coffee, almond and vanilla - outta New York. I'm usually all over this kind of thing, but this one doesn't quite do it. A prefer them a bit chewier.


----------



## Crackle (5 May 2017)

Peerless Oatmeal Stout on draught






Loverrly.....


----------



## rich p (5 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> Peerless Oatmeal Stout on draught
> 
> View attachment 350922
> 
> ...


And it comes with exterior lacing!


----------



## Crackle (5 May 2017)

Touch! No idea. Mrs c wanted another so I picked randomly. S'alright.


----------



## Crackle (5 May 2017)

rich p said:


> And it comes with exterior lacing!


Blame the barpeeeps. Damn stuff ran out after that one.

I also had to interpret for a Yorkshire drummer who wanted a pint of Black Knight. Black Jack, said the barmaid, I'm a bit deaf she said. I said, you're in the right job. She said, what? I said Black Knight, he wants a Black Knight and tapped the tap before we went on all friggin knight.

He's in the Clan. He's the drummer: I said, HE'S THE DRUMMER.


----------



## rich p (5 May 2017)

Arbor Summit with summit hops, funnily enough. Lovely stuff, lightly citrus and subtle


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Nope...it tasted of...err.....beer. And was all the better for it tbh


I say Mr Cholmondley-Warner, whatever will they think of next?


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I'm sitting in a railway station
> Got a ticket to my destination
> 
> ....and a four pack of Punk
> ...


Llandudno Junction?


----------



## MossCommuter (6 May 2017)

DP said:


> Gentle start to the weekend. 11.5% ponced about with stout - coffee, almond and vanilla - outta New York. I'm usually all over this kind of thing, but this one doesn't quite do it. A prefer them a bit chewier.
> 
> View attachment 350913


Their Geyser Gose is lovely


----------



## nickyboy (6 May 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Llandudno Junction?



I don't know whether to be impressed or pity you. Nobody should have that detailed knowledge of railway stations


----------



## User169 (6 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Their Geyser Gose is lovely



They make good stuff. Bit expensive mind.


----------



## MossCommuter (6 May 2017)

DP said:


> They make good stuff. Bit expensive mind.


Six quid for an American pint can in my local


----------



## MossCommuter (6 May 2017)

Brewery tour is booked up but the tap room's open


----------



## MossCommuter (6 May 2017)

Six thirds! 10% off

Front row:

Half Cut, DIPA
Cross Pollination, IPA
Cannonball

Back row


Fantasy, gf IPA
High Wire
Dark Arts, chocolate stout


----------



## User169 (6 May 2017)

FruIt IPA. 11%, so quite alcoholic. Not enitirely sure that these super strong IPAs really work that well. They're usually a bit cloyingly sweet for me. This one isn't too bad, but would be better if the ABV were dropped.


----------



## MossCommuter (6 May 2017)

DP said:


> better if the ABV were dropped



Ok, imposter, where's @DP ?

What have you done with him?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 May 2017)

The Duv


----------



## MossCommuter (6 May 2017)

fark it

I'm having anuvver dark arts

No one's going to stop me


----------



## MossCommuter (6 May 2017)




----------



## stephec (6 May 2017)

rich p said:


> I'm away in France for a wedding from Wednesday so I'm going to miss George's 5th birthday, so me and him are having a mini-party here tonight with a sleepover thrown in. I'd better get the beer in, though I'm a bit rusty on what a 5 year old drinks these days.
> Any suggestions?


----------



## MossCommuter (6 May 2017)

My first beer was Double Diamond

We were on holiday in Scarborough, in a borrowed caravan, the big tea out night, the Thursday of any holiday, when mum didn't have to cook and we had tea "out" in a pub that allowed children, was on the front somewhere. I was about eight and allowed a bottle of shandy Bass with a straw. "Well, he must be thirsty" said mum when I'd drained the first one, "get him another one". It was when I fell asleep in my pie, chips and gravy (mid way through my third) that Dad realised the barman's mistake.

Never did me any harm


----------



## MossCommuter (6 May 2017)

And even after all these years, I still have a taste for pies


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> And even after all these years, I still have a taste for pies



Shame you've gone off drinking beer though.


----------



## MossCommuter (6 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Shame you've gone off drinking beer though.


Another LOL


----------



## Crackle (6 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Shame you've gone off drinking beer though.


At least he's not face down in his pie.


----------



## MossCommuter (6 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> At least he's not face down in his pie.


Wanna bet?


----------



## stephec (6 May 2017)

Today I've been here - http://wigancentral.bar/ - drinking smoked beer, it tastes V. smoky, probably best described as an acquired taste.


----------



## nickyboy (6 May 2017)

stephec said:


> Today I've been here - http://wigancentral.bar/ - drinking smoked beer, it tastes V. smoky, probably best described as an acquired taste.
> 
> View attachment 351114



A like for another person supporting the Derbyshire Powerhouse (it's brewed in New Mills)


----------



## MossCommuter (6 May 2017)

stephec said:


> Today I've been here - http://wigancentral.bar/ - drinking smoked beer, it tastes V. smoky, probably best described as an acquired taste.
> 
> View attachment 351114


I had a very special vanilla porter in there but farked if I can remember what it was


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 May 2017)

Broadside, a 6.3% beauty. It's what strong bitter is all about innit.


----------



## stephec (6 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> A like for another person supporting the Derbyshire Powerhouse (it's brewed in New Mills)


I'll not be supporting them again by drinking that smoky stuff, it was like chomping on a cheesy sausage.


----------



## rich p (6 May 2017)

Great effort today Mossy. I'm only just about to have my first of the day which is a poor effort!


nickyboy said:


> (it's brewed in New Mills


Is it! That's where I stay when I do the Manc-Llan ride if you haven't organised it on the wrong date...


----------



## stephec (6 May 2017)

New Mills is that small a place I'm amazed they've found a site big enough to house a brewery.


----------



## John the Monkey (6 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 351046
> View attachment 351047
> 
> 
> Brewery tour is booked up but the tap room's open



Jealous! One of my favourite brewers.

Speaking of which, Mrs M and I are drinking;

Flashback (Salopian, 6.0% abv)




Salopian are a brewery I've liked since I tried one of their beers at a tiny little pub in Shrewsbury. Oracle is a terrific beer, Darwin's Origin is good too, Lemon Dream may be the perfect summer beer ... well, you get the idea.

This is a new beer to me, and stronger than the others in their range that I've tried. It wears that high abv lightly, although it's full of taste. Mostly citrus hops, with a mingling of mandarin and grapefruit flavours. There's some resiny taste in there, and a subtle bit of yeasty, bready flavour for some balance. Really good, if a bit lively (the picture shows the crackle-esque result of my usual pour).

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## nickyboy (6 May 2017)

stephec said:


> I'll not be supporting them again by drinking that smoky stuff, it was like chomping on a cheesy sausage.



Yep, that one's a bit rubbish. But I had a pint of their American IPA in a Glossop pub recently and it was top drawer

They are happy to do informal tours @rich p ...next time you're up let's go and take a look? Only a 20 minute bike ride (over a bloody big hill) for me


----------



## rich p (6 May 2017)

I'm too idle to go to the offie so I'm working my way through the beer fridge reserves.
Elvis Juice and Punk...


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I don't know whether to be impressed or pity you. Nobody should have that detailed knowledge of railway stations


Lolz...I used to live in that part of Wales, so passed that way many a time.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 May 2017)

Arbor Shangri-La IPA - citra, columbus, equinox and mosaic hops. Another great beer from the brewer that can do no wrong...yet...


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 May 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Jealous! One of my favourite brewers.
> 
> Speaking of which, Mrs M and I are drinking;
> 
> ...



I second that emotion-I was really impressed by Lemon Dream when I tried it at the Black Boy in Caernarfon last year.Tweedies in Grasmere have them on tap from time to time as well.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 May 2017)

Purity Longhorn Unfiltered Rye IPA. 
Malts: Maris Otter, Rye, Crystal Rye and Cara malts.
Hops: Pilgrim, Chinook, Galaxy and Simcoe.
Purity have some fine beers, Mad Goose being a fave, this is a pretty decent beer, not overly hopped in taste and a lasting bitter finish. It's in a can too!


----------



## MossCommuter (7 May 2017)

Last treat of the weekend

It's nice. There's a sharpness from the canned one that wasn't in the keg last week.

Be quick before it's all gone


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 May 2017)

Dr Hexter's Healer, really nice bitter, superb hop 'n' malts combo. 






Quality cappage featuring gent with bowler.


----------



## User482 (7 May 2017)

Human Cannonball DIPA. Just the ticket for when you're already half cut and have been cycling all night. Hic.


----------



## srw (7 May 2017)

User482 said:


> Human Cannonball DIPA. Just the ticket for when you're already half cut and have been cycling all night. Hic.


_Still _half-cut? Crumbs. It's 36 hours since you got to Barry.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 May 2017)

cough...


----------



## srw (8 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> cough...


May I offer you a throat lozenge?


----------



## rich p (8 May 2017)

Two good 'uns tonight. Hoppy and bitter and, de rigeur, fashionably hazy Cloudwater Ekuanot IPa.
And a BBNo Azacca hopped IPA.
Scrabble board hops!


----------



## Aperitif (9 May 2017)

Nice sharp photography skills, Rich. Good practice for the bride and groom candids.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 May 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Nice sharp photography skills, Rich. Good practice for the bride and groom candids.



Was this rich?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pic...re-these-the-worst-wedding-pictures-ever.html


----------



## Aperitif (9 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Was this rich?
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pic...re-these-the-worst-wedding-pictures-ever.html


 That's him! Nearly missing the train as usual...


----------



## User482 (9 May 2017)

A fun evening at Wild Beer (and photo channelling my inner RichP):





Cloudy Crowd. New England IPA. Juicy, tropical fruits. Very nice.
Breakfast of Champignons. Barrel-aged sour. Apparently, has foraged mushrooms in it though you couldn't taste them. Vinous, presumably from the ageing, but a bit one-note for my taste.
Spicy Crowd. Spiced IPA, based on the Cloudy Crowd. Floral, lemongrass and galangal notes with a very dry finish. Good with food.
Smoke 'n' Barrels Spring. Smoked lager. Savoury and herbaceous with strong notes of smoked cured meat. Odd.
Ninkasi. Saison. 9% ABV worn lightly. Lashings of NZ aroma hops and apple notes. Rich, malty and slighty sweet but with a dry finish. To my mind, not much like a saison but very nice nevertheless.
Billionaire. Imperial Stout. 10% ABV makes its presence felt. Sweet, rich and very chocolatey. More than a whiff of Kahlua about this one. Good, but you only want one.


----------



## Crackle (9 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Was this rich?
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pic...re-these-the-worst-wedding-pictures-ever.html


Wow, just wow.


----------



## MossCommuter (9 May 2017)

User13710 said:


> View attachment 351593
> 
> 
> Yes, that's me, in Cardiff on Saturday. It was a pineapple sour thingy. I've discovered I quite like the sour beers.


It's a strange thing; look up-thread and you'll see me slagging them off no-end but now I am a 100% converted and there's no going back.

They're not all good, mind, Cloudwater's efforts for example have been poor so if you see those on the shelf and you have the option of something else (Chorlton are my favourites amongst the modern ones) take the alternative


----------



## MossCommuter (9 May 2017)

User13710 said:


> I didn't expect to like them, given my abhorrence of the hoppy stuff that's so fashionable. But I like a small quantity rather than a pint - one place served thirds, which was perfect, almost like a glass of wine.


I am going more and more for thirds too (albeit strong ones).

The game running through the thread where we come up with prince-per-pint equivalence is fun but price-per-pint is not really relevant when the styles are so different (and sometimes the ABV's so high). 

At Magic Rock the other day I had a "tasting tray" of six thirds (10% off too). Brilliant idea! You could have a try of every draft beer in the brewery and still only have two pints in total.


----------



## robjh (9 May 2017)

Staying at a Welsh youth hostel, it had to be a Welsh beer


----------



## MossCommuter (9 May 2017)

robjh said:


> Staying at a Welsh youth hostel, it had to be a Welsh beer
> View attachment 351616


"Cwrw Braf"?

Does that really mean "Nice beer?"


----------



## robjh (9 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> "Cwrw Braf"?
> 
> Does that really mean "Nice beer?"


It did what it said on the label!


----------



## srw (9 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> The game running through the thread where we come up with prince-per-pint equivalence is fun but price-per-pint is not really relevant when the styles are so different (and sometimes the ABV's so high).


I've always thought it should be price per pint per percent alcohol.


----------



## nickyboy (9 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> I am going more and more for thirds too (albeit strong ones).
> 
> The game running through the thread where we come up with prince-per-pint equivalence is fun but price-per-pint is not really relevant when the styles are so different (and sometimes the ABV's so high).
> 
> At Magic Rock the other day I had a "tasting tray" of six thirds (10% off too). Brilliant idea! You could have a try of every draft beer in the brewery and still only have two pints in total.



If you start drinking thirds when we meet up on Friday I'm going to give you a right twatting


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> If you start drinking thirds when we meet up on Friday I'm going to give you a right twatting



Will you be administering beatings for sours and beer with fruit and veg in too?


----------



## MossCommuter (9 May 2017)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


>




Ooo is that the 'my half was on the bottom' scene?


----------



## MossCommuter (9 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ooo is that the 'my half was on the bottom' scene?


That's the one


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 May 2017)

Ok so nickyboy is Olly, mossy is Stan and rich p is behind the bar.


----------



## nickyboy (9 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Will you be administering beatings for sours and beer with fruit and veg in too?



Mossy used to be all about the 'spoons and pints of beer that tasted of beer. Now it's thirds of milk stouts with cucumber infusions

I'm not angry with him, I'm just......disappointed


----------



## rich p (9 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Mossy used to be all about the 'spoons and pints of beer that tasted of beer. Now it's thirds of milk stouts with cucumber infusions
> 
> I'm not angry with him, I'm just......disappointed


Get with the vibe, daddy-o....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Mossy used to be all about the 'spoons and pints of beer that tasted of beer. Now it's thirds of milk stouts with cucumber infusions
> 
> I'm not angry with him, I'm just......disappointed



He's carrying on like a southern dandy.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 May 2017)

Something called London Glory.

Something horrid called London Glory.


----------



## rich p (9 May 2017)

Marble 'Into the Void'. Different bottles to the ones I'm used to. They were knocking it out cheap at the offie, maybe because of a sell-by date issue.
Very Belgian and carbonated enough to cause me a Crackle head pouring fiasco. I liked it a lot but like a Duvel in truth.


----------



## MossCommuter (9 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Marble 'Into the Void'. Different bottles to the ones I'm used to. They were knocking it out cheap at the offie, maybe because of a sell-by date issue.
> Very Belgian and carbonated enough to cause me a Crackle head pouring fiasco. I liked it a lot but like a Duvel in truth.
> 
> View attachment 351655


They made a desperate attempt to to rid the pub ( 57 Thomas Street) on the back of iron maiden playing on town last night.


----------



## rich p (9 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> They made a desperate attempt to to rid the pub ( 57 Thomas Street) on the back of iron maiden playing on town last night.


I have no idea what any of that means...


----------



## MossCommuter (10 May 2017)

rich p said:


> I have no idea what any of that means...


It meant "they made a desperate attempt to rid themselves of it at 57 Thomas Street by promoting it on the back of Iron Maiden being in concert in Manchester"


----------



## Aperitif (11 May 2017)

The existential thread is >>>>>or <<<<or^^^^^^or... 

Meanwhile, Meantime. Charing Cross hole in the wall for a swift American. 'Cali' @ 5%
It was super. 
Also fragile. 
It sticks.
Ex pedaller... 
Doh! Shush.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 May 2017)

groan...


----------



## MossCommuter (11 May 2017)

Just for you McGints




Can't wait to try!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 May 2017)

groan...


----------



## rich p (11 May 2017)

It could be worse...


----------



## User482 (11 May 2017)

Orange colour, over-carbonated and poorly compacted sediment. Malt, caramel and sweet fruits dominated by the alcohol. Less aroma from the hops than you might expect. Disappointing.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 May 2017)

User482 said:


> View attachment 351906
> 
> Orange colour, over-carbonated and poorly compacted sediment. Malt, caramel and sweet fruits dominated by the alcohol. Less aroma from the hops than you might expect. Disappointing.


Nice glass though


----------



## nickyboy (12 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Nice glass though



I was thinking the same....not sure about the wallpaper though


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I was thinking the same....not sure about the wallpaper though



Get the flock outta here!


----------



## Spartak (12 May 2017)

Lovely pint ....... but served by the most miserable barman in The Saracens Head, Beddgelert.


----------



## User482 (12 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I was thinking the same....not sure about the wallpaper though


My wallpaper and I are fighting a duel to the death...


----------



## MossCommuter (12 May 2017)

Waiting for @nickyboy @theclaud @wanda2010 @doughnut @I like Skol @BRounsley and anyone else who's playing out tonight


----------



## nickyboy (12 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Waiting for @nickyboy @theclaud @wanda2010 @doughnut @I like Skol @BRounsley and anyone else who's playing out tonight
> 
> View attachment 352022



Blimey Mossy, I'm just finishing w'tea


----------



## Crackle (12 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Waiting for @nickyboy @theclaud @wanda2010 @doughnut @I like Skol @BRounsley and anyone else who's playing out tonight
> 
> View attachment 352022


have you got the lock?


----------



## MossCommuter (12 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Blimey Mossy, I'm just finishing w'tea


Just started mine


----------



## MossCommuter (12 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> have you got the lock?


The look of lurve?

Oh

Lock

You said lock


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> The look of lurve?
> 
> Oh
> 
> ...



You better slow down mossy, you'll be completely out of control by the time His Lordship arrives.


----------



## nickyboy (12 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You better slow down mossy, you'll be completely out of control by the time His Lordship arrives.


Think we can relax. What with him drinking thirds an' all


----------



## srw (12 May 2017)

Magic Rock Seaside Snog Goosegog Gose.

I wanted a Weissbier, but the only ones in the fridge were polluted with fruit.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 May 2017)

Hook Norton Gold, yank hops n stuff, no feckin fruit.


----------



## srw (12 May 2017)

Edge brewing Padrino Porter. It's from Barcelona, you know. It's a strong (6.9%) and therefore slightly sweet porter which does what it says on the bottle.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 May 2017)

Samuel Smith's Organic Chocolate Stout. tlh says no pictures cos the coffee table is too messy.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Samuel Smith's Organic Chocolate Stout. tlh says no pictures cos the coffee table is too messy.



Covered in middle-class stuff like Granta?


----------



## theclaud (12 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Waiting for @nickyboy @theclaud @wanda2010 @doughnut @I like Skol @BRounsley and anyone else who's playing out tonight
> 
> View attachment 352022


On the way. Train running a bit late. Just left Stockport. I expect a portfolio of recommendations...


----------



## srw (12 May 2017)

Weird Beard Peat Rock "Peated India Brown Porter". Which appears to mean strong porter (the label acknowledges molasses and sugar, presumably to boost the booze-rating) with extra hops (El Dorado and Summit, apparently) and something smokey/peaty in the mix. The smell's a bit flowery, but the taste has got hints of an Islay single malt.

I trust the accompanying reading material gets the @threebikesmcginty seal of approval this time....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 May 2017)

srw said:


> View attachment 352050
> 
> Weird Beard Peat Rock "Peated India Brown Porter". Which appears to mean strong porter (the label acknowledges molasses and sugar, presumably to boost the booze-rating) with extra hops (El Dorado and Summit, apparently) and something smokey/peaty in the mix. The smell's a bit flowery, but the taste has got hints of an Islay single malt.
> 
> I trust the accompanying reading material gets the @threebikesmcginty seal of approval this time....



Some bloke wearing a helmet! Haven't you got Country Music People or Hello?


----------



## MossCommuter (12 May 2017)

It's a snail

On the glass

Not behind the glass






Behind the glass is a claud


----------



## srw (12 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Some bloke wearing a helmet! Haven't you got Country Music People or Hello?


She's not a bloke.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 May 2017)

srw said:


> She's not a bloke.



Another reason not to wear a helmet.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 May 2017)

And now a glass of Britain's finest session beer.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Covered in middle-class stuff like Granta?


The most middle-class thing on our coffee table is the largest catalogue from The Wine Society. She is. I'm not but my tastes are. Sometimes.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> It's a snail
> 
> On the glass
> 
> ...


Gorgeous.










And claud's none too shabby.


----------



## Spartak (12 May 2017)




----------



## nickyboy (13 May 2017)

Yeah what a great idea of mine the night before a century ride to the seaside. Stouts, Damage Plan and other stuff I can't remember. My head hurts


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 May 2017)

I see beer shares have taken a tumble on the stock market last week. Anyone seen @DP lately?


----------



## User482 (13 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hook Norton Gold, yank hops n stuff, no feckin fruit.
> 
> View attachment 352039


Nice. Not sure about the tablecloth, though.


----------



## stephec (13 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Yeah what a great idea of mine the night before a century ride to the seaside. Stouts, Damage Plan and other stuff I can't remember. My head hurts
> 
> View attachment 352091
> 
> ...


That must be a rough pub if you need to lock up your pint.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> The most middle-class thing on our coffee table is the largest catalogue from The Wine Society. She is. I'm not but my tastes are. Sometimes.



Nothing says middle-class more than the coffee table itself!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 May 2017)

Four new (to me) localish fruitless beers from the coop.


----------



## stephec (13 May 2017)

In the 'spoon's the other night I spied this in the fridge and asked to have a look at it.

The barmaid had a look at the label and replied, 'it's a pale ale, and it's from India,' I somehow kept a straight face. 

It tastes a bit like Brewdog Mr President without as heavy an alcoholic kick, very nice, although Mrs Stephec reckoned it tasted like medicine and I had to finish hers off for her.


----------



## srw (13 May 2017)

Mad Squirrel Gold Digger. It's a 3.5% Grisette, somewhere in the Weissbier Saisonish sort of area. Very refreshing after a walk.


----------



## User482 (13 May 2017)

stephec said:


> In the 'spoon's the other night I spied this in the fridge and asked to have a look at it.
> 
> The barmaid had a look at the label and replied, 'it's a pale ale, and it's from India,' I somehow kept a straight face.
> 
> ...


I tried a few of their beers recently - not bad at all, and I think you have the best one there.
ETA I realise the sparkling wine thread is thataway, but Chapel Down is absolutely fantastic stuff.

Tonight, I am making beer. I'm currently mashing pale malt for a Landlord clone, though I couldn't get the yeast I wanted so we'll have to see how it turns out.


----------



## User169 (13 May 2017)

User482 said:


> I tried a few of their beers recently - not bad at all, and I think you have the best one there.
> 
> Tonight, I am making beer. I'm currently mashing pale malt for a Landlord clone, though I couldn't get the yeast I wanted so we'll have to see how it turns out.



West Yorks supposedly. 100% golden promise IIRC, but can't remember what it's hopped with.


----------



## User482 (13 May 2017)

DP said:


> West Yorks supposedly. 100% golden promise IIRC, but can't remember what it's hopped with.


I'm using EKG and Styrian Goldings, as per Graham Wheeler's recipe. I was after the yeast you refer to but my local brew shop has stopped selling liquid yeasts due to supplier price hikes. S04 will have to do.


----------



## User169 (13 May 2017)

Dogfish Head, 90 min IPA. Does what it says on the tin. Boiled and hopped for 90 min. Old skool, US hop bomb. Sweet from the malt with loads of piney/resin hop flavour.


----------



## User169 (13 May 2017)

Cranking up the volume. This one gets it's own cardboard box. 14% BA imp stout. Not bad - a bit fresh maybe.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 May 2017)

Very, very meh.


----------



## gavgav (13 May 2017)

I've had my annual trip to Ludlow food and beer festival today, despite waking up with a stinking cold. It's affecting what seems like most of Shrewsbury at the moment! 

Enjoyed the following beers:-

Talbot Blonde
Ysgawen
Jumping Jack
Shropshire Hop
Snowdonia 
White Knight
Son of a Beach
Nelsons Eye
Bards Best


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 May 2017)

Punk IPA at a Steve Hackett gig..don't ask...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 May 2017)

I ventured into the local craft beer emporium this afternoon, accompanied by Mrs M who proceeded to have a lengthy chat with the proprietor about trying to find some beer she would like (she had been hoping he had some Hitachino Nest white beer as she had enjoyed that) and ended up with Campervan Brewery Wheat Revenge - brewed with pineapple 

I went for something a bit less "contemporary"


----------



## Spartak (13 May 2017)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 May 2017)

Duv tip-hop. Last one


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Duv tip-hop. Last one
> 
> View attachment 352335


Thank fark, how many pics of the same shite can we take? 

Cue for richiepoo and his crispbag knob-cover


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Thank fark, how many pics of the same shite can we take?
> 
> Cue for richiepoo and his crispbag knob-cover



No offence but feck the feck off.


----------



## Doseone (14 May 2017)

Had this last Sunday, a mate brought it round so we shared it. Am not the biggest Guinness fan, but this was OK. Very malty though.


----------



## MossCommuter (14 May 2017)

I'm almost home 

Just passing through to collect my lock @theclaud so it seemed the right thing to do to pop in...

A superb 7.2% DIPA called Keeping Up With The Joneses by Lost and Grounded (left) and Chorlton Cardamom Orange Sour (right). @doughnut you'd love it


----------



## theclaud (14 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Chorlton Cardamom Orange Sour


----------



## MossCommuter (14 May 2017)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 352385


I wasn't aware your camera was out last night


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 May 2017)

Pint of this down the boozer, rich p moment with the photo though.


----------



## MossCommuter (14 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Pint of this down the boozer, rich p moment with the photo though.
> 
> View attachment 352400


It's like that round on Ask The Family; "mother and youngest child only"


----------



## MossCommuter (14 May 2017)

This beer ticks every box:


Third of a pint
Check

Fruit
Chocolate orange Imperial Stout, check

Bonkers strong
9.5%, check

Stupidly expensive
£13.50 a pint equivalent, check

I bring you Basqueland Brewing Project Coco Chango

Oh my, it's good!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 May 2017)

Mental!


----------



## MossCommuter (14 May 2017)

More boxes ticked.

BA Raisin Brett. Not keen really, some of these sours turn out like malt vinegar with Demerara sugar. It's almost tap water still as well.

Not to self; avoid brown sour beer.


----------



## John the Monkey (14 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 352435
> 
> 
> More boxes ticked.
> ...


Probably needs more fruit, eh.


----------



## MossCommuter (14 May 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Probably needs more fruit, eh.


Raisins count


----------



## MossCommuter (14 May 2017)

Finishing with a double measure of Cloudwater's NW DIPA. Yup two whole thirds, pictured and commented up thread but what's just occurred is just how nice this beer smells!


----------



## Crackle (14 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> This beer ticks every box:
> 
> 
> Third of a pint
> ...


What happened to the Mossy we all knew and loved.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 May 2017)

Cotswold IPA from Bourton on the Water. An OK but unremarkable beer.


----------



## MossCommuter (14 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Cotswold IPA from Bourton on the Water. An OK but unremarkable beer.
> 
> View attachment 352449


Cos there's no fruit in it innit


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 May 2017)

Young's Special London Ale. Good stuff.


----------



## John the Monkey (14 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> What happened to the Mossy we all knew and loved.


----------



## MossCommuter (15 May 2017)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 May 2017)

Utter wankery.


----------



## User169 (15 May 2017)

Bear State from Thornbridge. West Coast style IPA. S'ok.


----------



## User169 (16 May 2017)

Beavertown's beerfestival. Some seriously good breweries in attendance - Three Floyds, J Wakefield, Trillium, Cigar City...

https://www.tickettannoy.com/event/nxVKB6_LGU61-9Seg4lOpw


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 May 2017)

rich p said:


> It could be worse...
> 
> View attachment 351885


Gites in the Perigord, Rich p?


----------



## User169 (16 May 2017)

Beer ingredient delivery!


----------



## Hugh Manatee (16 May 2017)

I haven't contributed to this thread for a while. I have been experimenting with other grain based drinks; the distilled version!

Back to beer tonight though. Although exiled in the Midlands, my home is still south Devon. On a recent visit to the parents, I found myself in Slapton. After enjoying the rather good pub, I stopped off in the shop. I have never tried any beers from Salcombe brewery, so here's to a first.






If I'm honest, it was the sea horse that caught my attention. They really are the most excellent critters! The beer is rather good too. I don't suppose it travels far but if you find yourself in Slapton, take my word for it and visit the pub and then the shop.


----------



## rich p (16 May 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Gites in the Perigord, Rich p?


Two old gites, right enough MG.
Nice oatmeal IPA. Derivative but nice. I'm drinking it on the patio but the rain is driving me indoors. Bloody summer...


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 May 2017)

Tonight's beer and company....


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 May 2017)

Me and @Hill Wimp haz a hop plant!!!!


----------



## rich p (16 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Me and @Hill Wimp haz a hop plant!!!!
> 
> View attachment 352758


Me too, I have a hip implant...


----------



## theclaud (16 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Two old gites, right enough MG.
> Nice oatmeal IPA. Derivative but nice. I'm drinking it on the patio but the rain is driving me indoors. Bloody summer...
> View attachment 352731


They sell that in the wanky hipster bar that has opened up the road from my work. Just sayin'.


----------



## rich p (17 May 2017)

theclaud said:


> They sell that in the wanky hipster bar that has opened up the road from my work. Just sayin'.


If the cap fits...


----------



## theclaud (17 May 2017)

rich p said:


> If the cap fits...


Work on your beard before you next visit Swansea. The hot dogs with Coca-Cola onions and popping candy are on me.


----------



## theclaud (17 May 2017)

User said:


> @rich p has a beard? We need photos.


I've definitely seen a picture of him with a ludicrous moustache.


----------



## rich p (17 May 2017)

theclaud said:


> I've definitely seen a picture of him with a ludicrous moustache.


She said, ironically, in answer to the ludicrously moustachioed one


----------



## theclaud (17 May 2017)

rich p said:


> She said, ironically, in answer to the ludicrously moustachioed one


ASJT


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 May 2017)

Asuransi Jasa Tania?


----------



## rich p (17 May 2017)

theclaud said:


> ASJT


I could question the J 
In the spirit of self confession....


----------



## User169 (17 May 2017)

This is a bit sad. Dude in Antwerp's beer cellar got raided....


View: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1663961223912911&id=1438496393126063


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 May 2017)

DP said:


> This is a bit sad. Dude in Antwerp's beer cellar got raided....
> 
> 
> View: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1663961223912911&id=1438496393126063




I'm not on arsebook, what's the sp dp?


----------



## User169 (17 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm not on arsebook, what's the sp dp?



The contents of this guys beer cellar got stolen. Quite a lot of rare, valuable gauze.


----------



## MossCommuter (17 May 2017)

The daffodil's drunk it

I can see it in his eyes


----------



## srw (17 May 2017)

DP said:


> The contents of this guys beer cellar got stolen. Quite a lot of rare, valuable gauze.
> 
> View attachment 352868







That's an unusual collection.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 May 2017)

DP said:


> The contents of this guys beer cellar got stolen. Quite a lot of rare, valuable gauze.
> 
> View attachment 352868



Stealing another guy's beer, unforgivable.


----------



## nickyboy (17 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Stealing another guy's beer, unforgivable.



Agreed. Drinking it, however.....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Agreed. Drinking it, however.....



No probs.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 May 2017)

Our local has gone all poncey.....


----------



## MossCommuter (18 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Our local has gone all poncey.....
> 
> View attachment 352970



"What time is it in Abingdon?"

"1953"


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 May 2017)

User said:


> Right now it is 1847 in Deal


True, it was.


----------



## stephec (18 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Our local has gone all poncey.....
> 
> View attachment 352970


Where's the fruit?


----------



## srw (18 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> "What time is it in Abingdon?"
> 
> "1953"


'Twas ever thus. Even when they made MGs and smashed atoms in the town it was 1953


----------



## srw (18 May 2017)

User said:


> Right now it is 1847 in Deal


And is there honey still for tea in Deal?

NO! There is honey for supper, and it's _off_ a deal table. It's _in _a honey-pot.


----------



## Aperitif (19 May 2017)

^ All that to say that Abingdon is no big Deal.


----------



## srw (19 May 2017)

Aperitif said:


> ^ All that to say that Abingdon is no big Deal.


Last night I had Peroni and Marston's stout. I spotted the fact the hotel bar had Hobgoblin by dint of the last bottle being poured into someone else's glass.


----------



## User482 (19 May 2017)

I drank a bottle of Brakspear bitter I found at the back of the cupboard, and was reminded why it had been left there. Sweet, treacle malt dominates, some spice, little hop aroma and an unpleasant metallic tang.


----------



## srw (19 May 2017)

User said:


> As a cocktail?


It would have been nicer as a cocktail. I finished the evening by failing to drink a Beck's. I'd forgotten how nasty and gassy lager from the keg is.


----------



## Aperitif (19 May 2017)

srw said:


> It would have been nicer as a cocktail. I finished the evening by failing to drink a Beck's. I'd forgotten how nasty and gassy lager from the keg is.


Posh and Becks - never a good combo...


----------



## User169 (19 May 2017)

Barleywine. Hefty at 12%, but super smooth. Looks great and nicely carbed. Some decent vanilla from the barrel, but a bit too much apple flavour.

A superb label though.


----------



## nickyboy (19 May 2017)

User said:


> As a cocktail?



Didn't someone mention a "Widnes Sunset" that was something like that?


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Didn't someone mention a "Widnes Sunset" that was something like that?


A Widnes sunrise; Hoegaarden and Guinness.


----------



## Aperitif (19 May 2017)

Nice photo DP - with prevailing bristly dustiness.


----------



## rich p (19 May 2017)

The weekend is here, huzzah!


----------



## User169 (19 May 2017)

rich p said:


> The weekend is here, huzzah!
> 
> View attachment 353088



You left your partially gummed rusk in shot!!


----------



## User169 (19 May 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Nice photo DP - with prevailing bristly dustiness.



A bit more of the designers stuff..

http://www.jenna-arts.com/#home


----------



## User169 (19 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> A Widnes sunrise; Hoegaarden and Guinness.



Please tell me that isn't an actual thing!


----------



## rich p (19 May 2017)

DP said:


> You left your partially gummed rusk in shot!!


Back in a mo with a witty riposte. Need my nappy changing first...


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2017)

Dark knight


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2017)

DP said:


> Please tell me that isn't an actual thing!


I've only seen one person drink it and he named it too.


----------



## rich p (19 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> I've only seen one person drink it and he named it too.


Was it Mossy?


----------



## rich p (19 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> A Widnes sunrise; Hoegaarden and Guinness.


I did a pub quiz the other night and failed on knowing the ingredients of a Dog's Nose. As per your avatar..
...it's beer and gin apparently.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 May 2017)

Worthington White Shield IPA


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Was it Mossy?


No but equally offbeat


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> I've only seen one person drink it and he named it too.



Is he a tosser?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 May 2017)

Hang on, were trying to narrow it down. At least that counts me out...


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2017)

Peninne brewery hair of the dog





Not to be confused with a hairy dog: for reference


----------



## John the Monkey (19 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> A Widnes sunrise; Hoegaarden and Guinness.










rich p said:


> Was it Mossy?


Not nearly enough fruit in that, surely?


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is he a tosser?


Anyone who can walk up to the bar, look the barmaid in the eye ask for a half Guiness, half Hoegarrden, watch it mix and then turn to me with a twinkle in his eye and say, "It's a Widnes sunrise, tosh, luvverly", is cooler than you and I could ever imagine ourselves being.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 May 2017)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> Anyone who can walk up to the bar, look the barmaid in the eye ask for a half Guiness, half Hoegarrden, watch it mix and then turn to me with a twinkle in his eye and say, "It's a Widnes sunrise, tosh, luvverly"...



Did he take you up the Mersey Tunnel afterwards?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Did he take you up the Mersey Tunnel afterwards?


----------



## Aperitif (19 May 2017)

DP said:


> A bit more of the designers stuff..
> 
> http://www.jenna-arts.com/#home


Nice. It reminded me a bit of a street artist spotted in Paris by Stephanie Lombard (I got given the book last weekend by my friend Benoit, so it's a 'hot topic' for me!)
Sara Conti is the artist's name, and the similarity I noticed with her http://powertothepuppen.blogspot.co.uk/ offerings.

As for Rich, mixing up his "Saisons" with a Delirium Christmas glass, I can only think that the cryptic nature of the Man O' Brighton is showing that there's Noel in Duve. Very clever Rich.


----------



## MossCommuter (20 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is he a tosser?


Hang on.

Are we still talking about me?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Hang on.
> 
> Are we still talking about me?



I don't know who we're talking about. Have you ever been to a bar with crax, bought beer cocktails and looked at him with a twinkle in your eye?


----------



## MossCommuter (20 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I don't know who we're talking about. Have you ever been to a bar with crax, bought beer cocktails and looked at him with a twinkle in your eye?


Two out of three ain't bad


----------



## rich p (20 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Two out of three ain't bad


lol-ed!


----------



## User169 (20 May 2017)

11% barley wine I made. Bottled a couple of weeks ago, so needs some more time to carb up properly, but quite pleased with this one. I boiled the wort for 4 hours to try and get melanoidins to form. It's nice and dark, very sweet, with a burnt treacle finish and a thick mouthfeel. 

The rest are going away until winter.


----------



## Aperitif (20 May 2017)

Mmmmmore temptation of Winter! Will the cases be delivered to us personally, DP, or will they need to be collected from the St P. Eurostar terminal? I'm not far.
Something about the tint where stem meets bowl...
(When Rich is out of nappies, he might enjoy one of those - a step up from Ruskian Stout)


----------



## Crackle (20 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Did he take you up the Mersey Tunnel afterwards?


A twinkle of mischief, you buttoned up tight Country and Western Telegraph reader. My farking anecdotes are wasted on you.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 May 2017)




----------



## srw (20 May 2017)

DP said:


> try and get melanoidins to form


That sounds better than "I forgot about the pot and it burnt on the bottom"....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 May 2017)

Battledown Pale Ale, a light 3.8% beer, doesn't say what the hop variety is but it's very nice. Good beer.


----------



## stephec (20 May 2017)

My my, all this lot for an introductory offer of just £5.95 postage.

All I have to do now is remember to cancel the subscription.


----------



## User169 (20 May 2017)

Damson sour from Kernel. Kaapse Brouwers 2rd anniversary festival.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 May 2017)

DP said:


> Damson sour from Kernel. Kaapse Brouwers 2rd anniversary festival.
> 
> View attachment 353178



Tip it...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 May 2017)

Battledown Amber. Excellent fruit free beer, nice spicy hoppy beer.


----------



## User169 (20 May 2017)

Cuvee from Burning Sky. Nice!!


----------



## User169 (20 May 2017)

Bearded Lady Dessert Edition Cherry from Magic Rock....


----------



## MossCommuter (20 May 2017)

Northern Tropics by Northern Monk

Pineapple and Grapefruit

7.4%

Tastes great but really lacking in body, big bubbles, too fizzy


----------



## User169 (20 May 2017)

Next up - pineapple DIPA.


----------



## MossCommuter (20 May 2017)

DP said:


> Next up - pineapple DIPA.
> 
> View attachment 353197


Imperial

Sigh


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Northern Tropics by Northern Monk
> 
> Pineapple and Grapefruit
> 
> ...


----------



## User169 (20 May 2017)

Mill and Wherry from DeMo and a Polish brewery. 13.8%, but unremarkable other than that..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 May 2017)

1845, no f#cking about British beer.


----------



## User169 (20 May 2017)

Human Cannolball outta, er, the north.

Sadly they've not brought unhuman cannonball.


----------



## Spartak (20 May 2017)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 May 2017)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 353220



That's a Mrs 3BM fave that one.


----------



## Aperitif (20 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Battledown Amber. Excellent fruit free beer, nice spicy hoppy beer.
> 
> View attachment 353188


Keep 'The Pick of Punch', dump 'Civilization'. Chamfered skirtings instead of shadow gap, Billy 80cm bookcases - as yet uncustomised...hmmm. 
Are you banned from the sofa, threelegsmcginty?


----------



## User169 (20 May 2017)

Imperial Stout from Burning Sky and the Ronde van Katendrecht.


----------



## User169 (20 May 2017)

Breakfast stout. Gotta reign thongs in - this is only about 8%, but still fkaboursome.


----------



## theclaud (20 May 2017)

DP said:


> Breakfast stout. Gotta *reign thongs *in - this is only about 8%, but still *fkaboursome*.



Reining thongs in well there, DP...


----------



## MossCommuter (20 May 2017)

Read it and weep











The Knott, Deansgate

Intranet Inhaler! In a cask! (And other loveliness)


----------



## MossCommuter (20 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Read it and weep
> 
> View attachment 353236
> 
> ...


Intranet? Wtf? Sposesdasay Magic Rock


----------



## theclaud (20 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Intranet? Wtf? Sposesdasay Magic Rock


I see you are reining thongs in as well.


----------



## MossCommuter (20 May 2017)

Echo; Dry Hopped bretted saison

Bear with it, it is exactly what it's name says it might be


----------



## User169 (20 May 2017)

Trein beer!! From DeMo. Not entirely sure about the Red Bull - esque cans.


----------



## User169 (20 May 2017)

Where tf did I leave my bike??


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 May 2017)

Hope no one posts a pic of a thong being reigned in.


----------



## srw (20 May 2017)

It'll 


DP said:


> Where tf did I leave my bike??
> 
> View attachment 353271


It'll still be there tomorrow...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 May 2017)

DP is today's beer winner.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 May 2017)

Got dragged off the streets for an Arbor something whilst on a stroll.






Back home for a Big Duv.


----------



## John the Monkey (20 May 2017)

DP said:


> Breakfast stout. Gotta reign thongs in - this is only about 8%, but still fkaboursome.
> 
> View attachment 353232


----------



## MossCommuter (20 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> 1845, no f#cking about British beer.
> 
> View attachment 353215


Beer means Brexit


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2017)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2017)

Orval is an outstanding beer.


----------



## Spartak (20 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That's a Mrs 3BM fave that one.



Tis very nice ;-)


----------



## John the Monkey (20 May 2017)

Three Hop Craft Lager (Caledonian, 4.5% abv)




Reduced to £1 a bottle in the local Bargain Booze, I thought this was probably worth trying.

It has the yeasty flavour underlying things that you'd expect in a Lager. The hops give a herbal, slightly musty, spicy flavour, and there's the merest hint of honey. I'm not sure that it's my sort of thing, but I enjoyed its complexity. I think it could use more "fresh" flavours though.

Capped in a manner that our more eccentric members would approve of too.


----------



## marinyork (20 May 2017)

Discovered this very, very local Cologne Kolsh lager.


----------



## srw (21 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Imperial
> 
> Sigh


Pineapple

Double sigh


----------



## srw (21 May 2017)

DP said:


> Imperial Stout from Burning Sky and the Ronde van Katendrecht.
> 
> View attachment 353227


That's either an exceptionally small glass or you have extraordinarily large hands.

Anyway - how are you feeling this fine morning?


----------



## nickyboy (21 May 2017)

Went out in Manchester NQ yesterday afternoon/evening. Managed to avoid bumping into @MossCommuter by sticking to pubs that sell pints as opposed to thirds

Some normal beery stuff (including being served with a glass that made me look like Ken Barlow), some mighty tasty Duvel and, for the bantz, a taste-off of Timmermans Strawberry and Cherry, Cherry won. I didn't get around to their Peach, maybe next time

Met a couple of Belgians who said they didn't like the grapefruity stuff so common in NQ (let them try my Marble Lagonda IPA) and also commented on the unhygienic nature of putting the "beer dispensing nozzle" (I don't know what it's really called) into the beer. Wouldn't get away with that in Belgium apparently


----------



## MossCommuter (21 May 2017)




----------



## MossCommuter (21 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Went out in Manchester NQ yesterday afternoon/evening. Managed to avoid bumping into @MossCommuter by sticking to pubs that sell pints as opposed to thirds
> 
> Some normal beery stuff (including being served with a glass that made me look like Ken Barlow), some mighty tasty Duvel and, for the bantz, a taste-off of Timmermans Strawberry and Cherry, Cherry won. I didn't get around to their Peach, maybe next time
> 
> Met a couple of Belgians who said they didn't like the grapefruity stuff so common in NQ (let them try my Marble Lagonda IPA) and also commented on the unhygienic nature of putting the "beer dispensing nozzle" (I don't know what it's really called) into the beer. Wouldn't get away with that in Belgium apparently


Yet they were happy to share your glass?

Crazy Belgians


----------



## User169 (21 May 2017)

srw said:


> That's either an exceptionally small glass or you have extraordinarily large hands.
> 
> Anyway - how are you feeling this fine morning?



Little taster glasses. 

Just ran 14km at 4:35/km to sweat out the beer.


----------



## srw (21 May 2017)

DP said:


> Little taster glasses.
> 
> Just ran 14km at 4:35/km to sweat out the beer.


That's just showing off.


----------



## User169 (21 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> ....and also commented on the unhygienic nature of putting the "beer dispensing nozzle" (I don't know what it's really called) into the beer. Wouldn't get away with that in Belgium apparently



On the other hand, I noticed at the festival I was at yesterday that the English brewers all gave a full pour whereas the Europeans (there were brewers from NL, Spain, Denmark and Latvia) all insisted on pouring half a glass of froth.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 May 2017)

Bundobust (they were missing me because I had noodles yesterday)

Identical looking glasses but very different beers.

On the left, Galway Bay, Godspeed. A simple sour.

On the right Cloudwater's v13 (who knew there was any left?)


----------



## stephec (21 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Bundobust (they were missing me because I had noodles yesterday)
> 
> Identical looking glasses but very different beers.
> 
> ...


I remember the days when you used to post pictures of quiz nights with posh Stu.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 May 2017)

stephec said:


> I remember the days when you used to post pictures of quiz nights with posh Stu.



I have made a mental note to do so again


----------



## theclaud (21 May 2017)

Tiny beer.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 May 2017)

theclaud said:


> Tiny beer.
> 
> View attachment 353369


Big train


----------



## MossCommuter (21 May 2017)

Bar tender in 57 Thomas Street just explaining that they don't do two-third pint glasses anymore because the ones they did have were not government stamped and someone called them out on Twitter!

So who knows what size those Damage Plans were on Llandudno eve?


----------



## nickyboy (21 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Bar tender in 57 Thomas Street just explaining that they don't do two-third pint glasses anymore because the ones they did have were not government stamped and someone called them out on Twitter!
> 
> So who knows what size those Damage Plans were on Llandudno eve?



My knowledge of commercial sensibilities suggest they were probably slightly less than 2/3

However, my head the next morning suggests they were at least a litre each


----------



## MossCommuter (21 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> My knowledge of commercial sensibilities suggest they were probably slightly less than 2/3
> 
> However, my head the next morning suggests they were at least a litre each


My local ordered 24 two-thirds glasses and they arrived unstamped but they were told to keep them. When the stamped loves arrived they were exactly the same size. The line is about a centimetre from the brim


----------



## MossCommuter (21 May 2017)

Another(!) new DIPA from Cloudwater

This time NE DIPA which is New England.

The NW DIPA (so last week) was New World according to the bar tender but Cloudwater on Twitter said it was North West.






Okay, I'm falling out with Cloudwater now. They make an amazing beer, operative word "an". All the DIPA's are great but the same.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 May 2017)

Pride in the name of love.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 May 2017)

Looks like just me and you on the beer thread McGints

Anyway, Dugges x Cloudwater collaboration, "Pale, Pale, Pale", 6.5% abv. Fine carbonation. Nice enough.






Roll on quiz night


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Looks like just me and you on the beer thread McGints
> 
> Anyway, Dugges x Cloudwater collaboration, "Pale, Pale, Pale", 6.5% abv. Fine carbonation. Nice enough.
> 
> ...



I'm allowing DP time out for his heroic efforts yesterday but yeah, feckin lightweights or wot!


----------



## MossCommuter (21 May 2017)

Well, at least I'm not drinking on my own


----------



## theclaud (21 May 2017)

Tiny beer II


----------



## MossCommuter (21 May 2017)

Galway/Teeling collaboration. Two Hundred Fathoms Imperial Stout. 10% of boozy fablassnass






And cake


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 May 2017)

M&S tinnies a go-go!


----------



## User169 (21 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm allowing DP time out for his heroic efforts yesterday but yeah, feckin lightweights or wot!



Hang on a ding dang doo!!

Bomber from the billion dollar brewers. Love the coconut, but a bit bitter.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 May 2017)

DP said:


> Hang on a ding dang doo!!
> 
> Bomber from the billion dollar brewers. Love the coconut, but a bit bitter.
> 
> View attachment 353402



WANT

(you need cake with that)


----------



## stephec (21 May 2017)

This afternoon's beery beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 May 2017)

Cwrw Du Rhif 6 from the Bragdy Nant Brewery. Bought this in Portmeirion a couple of weeks back. It's ok, better than the bloody awful TV series.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 May 2017)

DP said:


> Hang on a ding dang doo!!
> 
> Bomber from the billion dollar brewers. Love the coconut, but a bit bitter.
> 
> View attachment 353402



My bad...

I'd have bought that for the groovy label alone but from memory their stuff's quite good I seem to recall.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 May 2017)

Mrs McGints was working in Morocco last week, am I the only one on the beer thread wearing a fez?


----------



## MossCommuter (21 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Mrs McGints was working in Morocco last week, am I the only one on the beer thread wearing a fez?


Just like that


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Just like that



spoon jar jar spoon etc.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 May 2017)

Wild Beer Company

Sleeping Lemons Export

It's like limoncello beer with salt. In a big bottle. Just for me


----------



## MossCommuter (21 May 2017)

A man walked into a bar, he went "uughh"...

... It was an iron bar


----------



## MossCommuter (21 May 2017)

Posted in the wrong thread.

@User13710 's analysis was insightful and brutally accurate.



MossCommuter said:


> By popular demand, British bright beer. Looks magnificent too.
> 
> Kelham Island's brilliant Pale Rider.
> 
> ...


----------



## gavgav (21 May 2017)

I was up at the Welsh Highland Railway "Rail Ale" beer festival with @Rickshaw Phil this weekend.

A great 2 hour steam train ride through the Welsh Mountains on this





Followed by these beers enjoyed at the festival:-

Cwrw Caradog (Cwrw Ogden Brewery)
Jemima's Pitchfork (Glamorgan Brewery)
M.V.Enterprise (Harbwr Brewery)
Blodeuwedd (Lleu Brewery)
Cwrw Gelert (Purple Moose Brewery)
Vicenni Ale (Six Bells Brewery)

@Rickshaw Phil enjoying a beer





Back on the train to Porthmadog, enjoying views like this





Then more beer (Snowdonia Ale) from Purple Moose brewery in Spooners at the WHR station.





Top day


----------



## John the Monkey (21 May 2017)

gavgav said:


> I was up at the Welsh Highland Railway "Rail Ale" beer festival with @Rickshaw Phil this weekend.
> 
> A great 2 hour steam train ride through the Welsh Mountains on this
> View attachment 353447
> ...


Looks excellent! Bragdy Lleu used to do a self titled beer that was lovely - worth looking out for if you're over that way again.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 May 2017)

gavgav said:


> I was up at the Welsh Highland Railway "Rail Ale" beer festival with @Rickshaw Phil this weekend.
> 
> A great 2 hour steam train ride through the Welsh Mountains on this
> View attachment 353447


That seagull has it's own force field


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Posted in the wrong thread.
> 
> @User13710 's analysis was insightful and brutally accurate.



Chortle...


----------



## gavgav (22 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> That seagull has it's own force field


 Hadn't spotted that!


----------



## Spartak (23 May 2017)

Mrs. Spartak very happy ........







..... Gluten free Peroni :-)


----------



## MossCommuter (23 May 2017)

Spartak said:


> Mrs. Spartak very happy ........
> 
> View attachment 353625
> 
> ...


Go on....

...Make her even happier:






https://www.magicrockbrewing.com/blog/fantasma-6-5-ipa-gluten-free/?age-verified=7be6ae0bd2

(and normal people can drink it too  )


----------



## User169 (23 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Go on....
> 
> ...Make her even happier:
> 
> ...



For selfish reasons I think you should all drink as much of that as you possibly can.


----------



## Spartak (23 May 2017)

Spartak said:


> Mrs. Spartak very happy ........
> 
> View attachment 353625
> 
> ...








..... and very nice too ;-)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 May 2017)

The gluten free lager thread is thataway ------------->>>>>>>>>>


----------



## User482 (23 May 2017)

Tasting notes: lush. And a cheeky sample of my Landlord clone, which needs longer to condition but is looking promising.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 May 2017)

Spoons Lagoo pre flight sharpener


----------



## MossCommuter (24 May 2017)

My local's house beer. Called Farmer Tan and brewed for them by Outstanding Brewery


----------



## MossCommuter (24 May 2017)

Posh Stu in Panama hat (that's no gentleman, he wears it in indoors) with Saltaire's Kardinal in the foreground.

It's nice, it's citrus in an orangey way.


----------



## User169 (24 May 2017)

Homemade saison with Sorachi Ace. Quite a bit of spelt in this one giving a decent amount of haze. Quite pleased with this, but still not entirely convinced by sorachi ace.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 May 2017)

Brown beer (dunkel?), don't know which brewery, jury's out...


----------



## stephec (24 May 2017)

Dunked ist sehr gut!

I'll be in Hildesheim in a few weeks to sink some of that.


----------



## stephec (24 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> *Posh Stu in Panama hat (that's no gentleman, he wears it in indoors*) with Saltaire's Kardinal in the foreground.
> 
> It's nice, it's citrus in an orangey way.
> 
> View attachment 353757



His posh credentials have been blown right out of the water there, not even wearing a cravat could save him, it's just not cricket old chap.


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 May 2017)

stephec said:


> My my, all this lot for an introductory offer of just £5.95 postage.
> 
> All I have to do now is remember to cancel the subscription.
> 
> View attachment 353177


Nice beers...I have a few myself!(say it in an Alan Rickman type voice...)


----------



## srw (25 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Brown beer (dunkel?), don't know which brewery.


At a rough guess, judging by the branding on the menu, beer mat and glass (every cliché about German precision is absolutely true) it's Paulaner. Although wikipedia tells me that means it's 50% Heineken.


----------



## MossCommuter (25 May 2017)

stephec said:


> Dunked ist sehr gut!
> 
> I'll be in Hildesheim in a few weeks to sink some of that.


Ja! Dunked is sehr gut


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 May 2017)

I had 6 pints of Boddingtons last night..i feel like a real ale traitor ...it goes down easy I spose..


----------



## MossCommuter (25 May 2017)

meta lon said:


> I had 6 pints of Boddingtons last night..i feel like a real ale traitor ...it goes down easy I spose..


Not had Boddies for donkeys' years! Was it keg? (I assume it was)


----------



## rich p (25 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Not had Boddies for donkeys' years! Was it keg? (I assume it was)


My b-i-l brought 6 of the yellow cans to my house last year. The ones with a widget FFS
They're still here if anyone wants to collect them...


----------



## MossCommuter (25 May 2017)

rich p said:


> My b-i-l brought 6 of the yellow cans to my house last year. The ones with a widget FFS
> They're still here if anyone wants to collect them...


No thanks


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 May 2017)

It's beer and pretzel o'clock!!!


----------



## Crackle (25 May 2017)

^ Is this a holibob or are you in your official capacity as a three ply sales rep?


----------



## stephec (25 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Ja! Dunked is sehr gut
> 
> View attachment 353788


Bollocks to auto correct.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> ^ Is this a holibob or are you in your official capacity as a three ply sales rep?



Salesman *shudder*, I only buy stuff.


----------



## rich p (25 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I only buy stuff.


Other than beer, you mean?


----------



## nickyboy (25 May 2017)

Pint of slowly settling Jaipur in The Globe, Moorgate, Laaaaandan






Not bad at all


----------



## MossCommuter (25 May 2017)

Another new one from the clever Chorlton Brewing Co.











I like it very much but others not so much. People have said it's "meaty" or "marmite" but all I get is a kriek like cherry.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Other than beer, you mean?



The beer's free so far. Sehr gut.


----------



## MossCommuter (25 May 2017)

... Done before but now flying out of a keg in my local

Cloudwater NW DIPA


----------



## srw (25 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The beer's free so far. Sehr gut.


Scoring a litre at lunchtime? Respect. That's almost London Insurance Market levels of drinking.


----------



## User169 (25 May 2017)

srw said:


> Scoring a litre at lunchtime? Respect. That's almost London Insurance Market levels of drinking.



it's a public holiday in euroland


----------



## srw (25 May 2017)

DP said:


> it's a public holiday in euroland


And 3bm is still getting free beer? Even more Respect.


----------



## rich p (25 May 2017)

srw said:


> Even more Respect.



Is Gorgeous George standing in this election?

I'm trying an offie draught IPA from Ilkley. Typical of the genre but none the worse for that.


----------



## User482 (25 May 2017)

Flemish red, aged in oak. Sour, but beautifully balanced with some sweetness and cherry aroma. Far better than the Wild Beer example I tried recently.


----------



## MossCommuter (25 May 2017)

User482 said:


> View attachment 353884
> 
> Flemish red, aged in oak. Sour, but beautifully balanced with some sweetness and cherry aroma. Far better than the Wild Beer example I tried recently.


Drunk by me upthread I think

Molasses and malt vinegar iirc


----------



## Crackle (25 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Is Gorgeous George standing in this election?
> 
> I'm trying an offie draught IPA from Ilkley. Typical of the genre but none the worse for that.
> View attachment 353880
> View attachment 353881


ar thy suppin Ilkley int sun baht 'at?


----------



## User482 (25 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Drunk by me upthread I think
> 
> Molasses and malt vinegar iirc


A small measure of poncey foreign muck? I would expect nothing less!


----------



## rich p (25 May 2017)

User482 said:


> A small measure of poncey foreign muck? I would expect nothing less!


Not to my taste but my son's younger palate loves it. Are you and Mossy younger than me?


----------



## User482 (25 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Not to my taste but my son's younger palate loves it. Are you and Mossy younger than me?


Added together?


----------



## rich p (25 May 2017)

User482 said:


> Added together?


Oooomphhhh!!!!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 May 2017)

DP said:


> it's a public holiday in euroland



There was no holding back on serving beer despite eurohols.


----------



## Aperitif (26 May 2017)

Yes, the literary thread is, well - ever y where... 'DP's formative years - a memoir'


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 May 2017)

We drank a lot of these last night, 2 litre bottles of brewed on the premises beer, I was lead astray by some Swedes.


----------



## MossCommuter (26 May 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Yes, the literary thread is, well - ever y where... 'DP's formative years - a memoir'
> View attachment 353976


 fifty bob!


----------



## Aperitif (26 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> We drank a lot of these last night, 2 litre bottles of brewed on the premises beer, *I was lead astray by some Swedes.*


Had you not succumbed, that would have been a turnip for the books


----------



## MossCommuter (26 May 2017)

I once met a vegetarian cannibal.

He'd only eat Swedes


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 May 2017)

The shite joke thread is thataway ----->>>>>


----------



## nickyboy (26 May 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Had you not succumbed, that would have been a turnip for the books



6/10

and that's being generous cos it's Friday


----------



## User169 (26 May 2017)

User said:


> Vol. 3 is missing I see.



Hind died before he completed vol III. (although I have the feeling I'm probably missing something)


----------



## MossCommuter (26 May 2017)

DP said:


> Hind died before he completed vol III. (although I have the feeling I'm probably missing something)


yeah

volume III


----------



## srw (26 May 2017)

DP said:


> Hind died before he completed vol III. (although I have the feeling I'm probably missing something)


Volume 3: Consumption methods. Or something similar. ASJT, as someone will probably say.

In the meantime, can I observe that @threebikesmcginty maintains an impressive trend of terrible photography. It's so dark it's impossible to see what the cloudy lager is.


----------



## Aperitif (26 May 2017)

srw said:


> Volume 3: Consumption methods. Or something similar. ASJT, as someone will probably say.
> 
> In the meantime, can I observe that @threebikesmcginty maintains an impressive trend of terrible photography. It's so dark it's impossible to see what the cloudy lager is.


Have a care! You'll only turn him to light, and bitter. In this photo, threeeyesmcginty and Mossy try a 'third' (Mossy's there, remember?) whilst wearing their photographic reflector coats. 





If you look very carefully, in the corner you can make out a well dressed but dead rodent. 
It's a Posh Stu mouse


----------



## John the Monkey (26 May 2017)

Aperitif said:


> If you look very carefully, in the corner you can make out a well dressed but dead rodent.
> It's a Posh Stu mouse


----------



## nickyboy (26 May 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Have a care! You'll only turn him to light, and bitter. In this photo, threeeyesmcginty and Mossy try a 'third' (Mossy's there, remember?) whilst wearing their photographic reflector coats.
> View attachment 354019
> 
> If you look very carefully, in the corner you can make out a well dressed but dead rodent.
> It's a Posh Stu mouse



He's back on form after that vegetable aberration earlier

9.5/10


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 May 2017)

srw said:


> Volume 3: Consumption methods. Or something similar. ASJT, as someone will probably say.
> 
> In the meantime, can I observe that @threebikesmcginty maintains an impressive trend of terrible photography. It's so dark it's impossible to see what the cloudy lager is.



That's a great photo, it was the house beer of Brauhaus in Hannover, it was good.


----------



## User482 (26 May 2017)

Golden ale. One of mine. Not bad.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 May 2017)

User482 said:


> Golden ale. One of mine. Not bad.
> View attachment 354088



That looks semi decent.


----------



## srw (26 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That looks semi decent.


Looks nice with a few poppadoms.


----------



## User482 (26 May 2017)

srw said:


> Looks nice with a few poppadoms.
> View attachment 354093


The lager thread is thataway...


----------



## srw (26 May 2017)

User482 said:


> The lager thread is thataway...


You'll have to share it around to prove you haven't just popped the cap on a bottle...


----------



## User482 (26 May 2017)

srw said:


> You'll have to share it around to prove you haven't just popped the cap on a bottle...


I did. Mrs User482 says "very nice".


----------



## User169 (26 May 2017)

User482 said:


> Golden ale. One of mine. Not bad.
> View attachment 354088



Dang!! That looks v appetizing.


----------



## User169 (26 May 2017)

User482 said:


> Golden ale. One of mine. Not bad.
> View attachment 354088



Dang!! That looks v appetizing.


----------



## srw (26 May 2017)

DP said:


> Dang!! That looks v appetizing.


What is it about pale yellow beers that makes usually discerning drinkers go gooey? It looks like lager! It might _taste_ good, but you really can't tell that from the photo.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 May 2017)

Out of character I know but I appear to be drinking something branded as St Michael.


----------



## nickyboy (26 May 2017)

srw said:


> What is it about pale yellow beers that makes usually discerning drinkers go gooey? It looks like lager! It might _taste_ good, but you really can't tell that from the photo.



It looks like Boddingtons used to look like

So that's good enough for me. Good effort @User482


----------



## User169 (26 May 2017)

srw said:


> What is it about pale yellow beers that makes usually discerning drinkers go gooey? It looks like lager! It might _taste_ good, but you really can't tell that from the photo.



Not sure I agree. If it looks good, there's a better chance it'l taste good. The paleness or otherwise is a red herrring.

User482 brew has a decent one finger tight white head and is pretty clear - not entirely straightforward for home brewers. The floaty things remind me of Thornbridges Halcyon - one of my absolute fave beers, so I was kinda wondering if it was like that.


----------



## User482 (26 May 2017)

DP said:


> Not sure I agree. If it looks good, there's a better chance it'l taste good. The paleness or otherwise is a red herrring.
> 
> User482 brew has a decent one finger tight white head and is pretty clear - not entirely straightforward for home brewers. The floaty things remind me of Thornbridges Halcyon - one of my absolute fave beers, so I was kinda wondering if it was like that.


Thanks! It's closer to a Hop Back Summer Lightning, though I overdid the bitterness slightly. It's improved considerably with a month's conditoning in the bottle, with the underlying bitterness mellowing and the hop flavour being a bit easier to detect.

I think the batch I have conditioning at the moment has a better balance.


----------



## User169 (26 May 2017)

Double barrel huanahpu. Super rare and super yum!!






L


----------



## theclaud (27 May 2017)

User said:


> That is what annoys me about bars with tiny Kilner jars of each beer so you can judge the colour. The urge to swap them about usually gets the better of me.


My local has recently introduced this nonsense, presumably in an attempt to cut down dithering at the bar by demonstrating that there is no apparent difference between any of the cask ales...


----------



## theclaud (27 May 2017)

Oh, and you can't tell in the photo, but the far one is a fraction paler - almost a hint of straw. So this geezer goes up to the bar, gestures towards the pump on the right, called something like Golden Pale, and says, 'Is this like a pale golden one?' FFS.


----------



## theclaud (27 May 2017)

Meanwhile, in other beer news...





Magic Rock High Wire on the beach.

Brunswick Hey Mandarina! With orange peel, just for @threebikesmcginty!






Tiny Rebel AK47. Kinda sub-Tropicana. Should that be Swb Tropicana?






Had to try the Nøgne Ø / Page 24 Rhubarb collab. Not sure it's a work of genius, but it's beer made with rhubarb, so I am happy. That's not a Crackle pour BTW - it's a glass with an etched widget!


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 May 2017)

User482 said:


> View attachment 353884
> 
> Flemish red, aged in oak. Sour, but beautifully balanced with some sweetness and cherry aroma. Far better than the Wild Beer example I tried recently.


Tried that in the Crafty Baa in Windermere t'other week....pukka!


----------



## smutchin (27 May 2017)




----------



## MossCommuter (27 May 2017)

theclaud said:


> That's not a Crackle pour BTW


 whatever


----------



## MossCommuter (27 May 2017)

smutchin said:


> View attachment 354143
> View attachment 354144


Do you always make your friends sit behind a big blackboard or just that one?


----------



## rich p (27 May 2017)

I had far too much, far too early last evening. The pick of the bunch was, a new to me, Citrus IPA from The Garden Brewery. All the way from Croatia, no less. Highly recommended if you see it around. Apols to 3BM for the greengrocer's beer...
Bit of a can can....


----------



## nickyboy (27 May 2017)

theclaud said:


> My local has recently introduced this nonsense, presumably in an attempt to cut down dithering at the bar by demonstrating that there is no apparent difference between any of the cask ales...
> 
> View attachment 354135



I want the Motorhead beer. I don't care what it's like, I just want it

After Lemmy's demise has the management decided to stretch the brand? Can we expect "Ace of Spades" gardening equipment next?


----------



## Aperitif (27 May 2017)

theclaud said:


> Meanwhile, in other beer news...
> 
> View attachment 354136
> 
> ...


Nice photos - a Magic Rock with a can of beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I want the Motorhead beer. I don't care what it's like, I just want it...



Yeah, I clocked that, me want. I did have an Iron Maiden beer a few weeks ago, don't like them though.


----------



## Aperitif (27 May 2017)

smutchin said:


> View attachment 354143
> View attachment 354144


My advice to smutchin: do not join this pub's cricket team, as you'll not get much off the middle of the bat.
Nigh on three Mossirlamis for a pint of 5 O'clock Shadow . Hair o' the dog perhaps.
Some nice pictures forthwithing today. As Rich was saying only last night "Focus all". Anyway, put your barbecue irons down and hold the aubergines...thunder and lightning greets the morn. I got given a beer last week which I might open at some point, but it has humour attached so may keep it intact for now. Pic in a tick..


----------



## MossCommuter (27 May 2017)

Investing what I saved by finding my bargain eBay wheel.

Fabulous cannage from Magic Rock

Had this from a keg the other week. Canned is every bit as good






I think I'm entering another dark beer phase


----------



## MossCommuter (27 May 2017)

@nickyboy will never know how good this beer is having ignored my recommendation.

Worth a repeat

Coco Changing
9.5% of chocolate orange Imperial stout


----------



## nickyboy (27 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> @nickyboy will never know how good this beer is having ignored my recommendation.
> 
> Worth a repeat
> 
> ...



My mate was calling me out for drinking cloudy grapefruity stuff so if I'd ordered a Coco Chango his head would have exploded


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Investing what I saved by finding my bargain eBay wheel.
> 
> Fabulous cannage from Magic Rock
> 
> ...



Providing it's a beer without stuff in it phase...


----------



## MossCommuter (27 May 2017)

Sorry McGints

Took time off the dark, fruitless (very nice) beer to treat myself BIG style with a Kriek. I luv em 

Oh my blessed Jesus! This is incredibly nice. I mean sour as his holiness the pope's face on meeting the Donald yet as sweet as Katy Perry's Chapstick and wild as, errm, Kim

Frothy, clean, Sharp, not too gassy (this is important)

Hof Ten Dormal Kriek






Share one with your best friend


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 May 2017)

Hook Norton Cotswold Pale, a golden ale with; English Chinook and Cascade, Slovenian Celeia, American Cascade, Willamette and Amarillo hops...gasp pant. Nice.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 May 2017)

More hop n malt craziness - ready? 

Actually I'll just post the label hype...


----------



## nickyboy (27 May 2017)

I'm a fan of Vocation Brewery's stuff but they need to get their quality control sorted

Last two cans have what is presumably clumps of dead yeast? Doesn't affect the taste but not a good look


----------



## nickyboy (27 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> More hop n malt craziness - ready?
> 
> Actually I'll just post the label hype...
> 
> ...



I read "Crystal Malt" as "Crystal Meth" which would have been an interesting addition to the blend from the Hook Norton brewer. It would certainly be a "journey of pleasure"


----------



## MossCommuter (27 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> More hop n malt craziness - ready?
> 
> Actually I'll just post the label hype...
> 
> ...


Gimme some


----------



## MossCommuter (27 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I'm a fan of Vocation Brewery's stuff but they need to get their quality control sorted
> 
> Last two cans have what is presumably clumps of dead yeast? Doesn't affect the taste but not a good look
> 
> View attachment 354227


Bleuurrgh


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Gimme some



No fruit, no thirds.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I read "Crystal Malt" as "Crystal Meth" which would have been an interesting addition to the blend from the Hook Norton brewer



Yeah, meet the brewers...


----------



## MossCommuter (27 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> No fruit, no thirds.


Ok

I'll have half


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2017)

The beer emporium, Kelso was visited today as was Lidl who have a Scottish beer thing on. This evening's entertainment


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2017)

The first of 3


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> The first of 3
> View attachment 354293



I got told off for posting pics of Duvel more than once. I'm gonna let you off this time but anymore nonsense and you're out pal.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I got told off for posting pics of Duvel more than once. I'm gonna let you off this time but anymore nonsense and you're out pal.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2017)

@threebikesmcginty Did I mention it was most excellent last time?

Cos it is.


----------



## srw (28 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> More hop n malt craziness - ready?
> 
> Actually I'll just post the label hype...
> 
> ...


Or in other words...

... traditional bitter.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 May 2017)

Hooky Biiter, Britain's finest. Hop n malt in perfect harmony. Fablass.


----------



## User482 (28 May 2017)

srw said:


> Or in other words...
> 
> ... traditional bitter.


Not with those ingredients. I'd expect it to be more like a US amber.


----------



## theclaud (28 May 2017)

Blood of Angry Men by Wild Weather Ales. Straight outta... Berkshire. It's a raspberry sour, to follow a pair of Siren Calypsos. I like it, but there's not a lot to say about it other than that it is undeniably a raspberry sour.


----------



## srw (28 May 2017)

Very angry since they abolished Berkshire.





It's a Hefeweizen by a British brewery I forget. Not as good as the house one I had a couple of weeks ago, but wouldn't embarrass a German brewer.


----------



## srw (28 May 2017)

Mad Squirrel de la crème Milk Stout. Mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 May 2017)

Lord a mercy, take me back to the 1970s, it's a Wimpy!!!


----------



## John the Monkey (28 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hooky Biiter, Britain's finest. Hop n malt in perfect harmony. Fablass.
> 
> View attachment 354353


And an appropriate abv too. The more I see of Hook Norton, the more I like 'em.


----------



## Crackle (28 May 2017)

Pale ale, Neptune Mosaic






Not really my thing


----------



## srw (28 May 2017)

And then Mrs W found me (not that it was difficult) and we went for a curry.

As @DP points out, if beer looks high quality it is high quality.





Except that we all known that Cobra is GYP of the highest order - but looks fantastic when poured out next to a Pathia.


----------



## John the Monkey (28 May 2017)

The like is for the curry, @srw


----------



## srw (28 May 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> The like is for the curry, @srw


Mrs W said "very nice".

But she was drinking NZ Sauve.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> Pale ale, Neptune Mosaic
> 
> View attachment 354414
> 
> ...



That beer or PA in general, crax?


----------



## Crackle (29 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That beer or PA in general, crax?


Mosaic. No balance, too bitter.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> Mosaic. No balance, too bitter.



M&S Mosaic?


----------



## Crackle (29 May 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> M&S Mosaic?


This was a Neptune one. I've tried the M&S but I don't recall how it tasted.

There are times when I wish there was just one beer on tap that was always there and I liked but they rotate a lot, which is good, and bad. I might need to pay more attention to their twitter feed before going in. On the plus side, the dog likes his free biscuits.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 May 2017)

Yesterday's treat with friends in Beermoth.

Pricey but enjoyed by everyone.

Kriek-ish but a variety of red fruits rather than just cherries


----------



## nickyboy (29 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Bleuurrgh



So I tweeted Vocation and said "What the heck is that in the bottom of the beer??" (big clumps of dead yeast, n'est ce pas?)

Reply: Our beers are unfiltered so can be quite hazy

Me:


----------



## Aperitif (29 May 2017)

theclaud said:


> Blood of Angry Men by Wild Weather Ales. Straight outta... Berkshire. It's a raspberry sour, to follow a pair of Siren Calypsos. I like it, but there's not a lot to say about it other than that it is undeniably a raspberry sour.
> 
> View attachment 354403





> Blood of Angry Men


Wow! Not often that you drink that from a glass, luv - usually straight from the jugular!
Forget the greengrocers a'postrophe, we have the'm greengrocers' beers!
Anyway, about three days ago, I think I said something lime 'pic in a tic' - as it sort of rolled off the whatever...
DP might be familiar - not personally, but with a knowledge of colloquialisms du jour.





And then I got called away to do a bit of electrics. Not a matter of life and death but it turned out that way. After I had finished, the place was flooded.



Then, a day later (Sunday, Mossy) I had to go and rearrange someone's front garden so that each leaf was a minimum 2.4 metres vertically from the public carriageway. I felt a right Tart with my measure in my hand.



I felt I was caught in a trap, and I couldn't go on. I was all shook up (as only the lonely are maybe?) so, I tidied up and went to meet Sheikh Rattlenroll ...in the Gevrey Chambertin thread >>>> over there, I know...



Just think, tomorrow's Tuesday.


----------



## User169 (29 May 2017)

srw said:


> And then Mrs W found me (not that it was difficult) and we went for a curry.
> 
> As @DP points out, if beer looks high quality it is high quality.
> View attachment 354430
> ...


----------



## User169 (29 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Yesterday's treat with friends in Beermoth.
> 
> Pricey but enjoyed by everyone.
> 
> ...



Had one of those on draft tonight. Reallly love it!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 May 2017)

Beer


----------



## John the Monkey (30 May 2017)

Tribute (St. Austell, 4.2%)




An old fashioned sort of pale, with a decent amount of bitterness, but a more overwheliming impression of caramel sweetness, I think. Not a ground breaker, but very pleasant.

Peaky Blinder (Sadliers, 4.6% abv)




An impulse buy at Home and Bargains, and whilst not the 89p bargain that Banks' Bitter is, I don't think it topped £1.30. Billed as a black IPA, I got a lot more stouty smoke from it, with a decent amount of hop bitterness giving it a little complexity. Not half bad.

Welsh Beacons (Brecon Brewery, 3.7% abv)




A very nice, gold-ish sort of a beer. Fairly light bodied, but with a lovely floral hop character and just a little, almost wit-bier earthiness. I'd have liked the taste to linger a bit more, but this would be a lovely refreshing brew on a hot day.

Mrs M says: "Very nice (x3)".


----------



## MossCommuter (30 May 2017)

Two Roads Passion Fruit Hose

Odd. Definitely Passion Fruit. It says it's soured "in our tanker truck"which might explain the strange petrochemical taste.

Not worth the fiver I paid. I'm not mad keen




​


----------



## stephec (30 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Two Roads Passion Fruit Hose
> 
> Odd. Definitely Passion Fruit. It says it's soured "in our tanker truck"which might explain the strange petrochemical taste.
> 
> ...


Two Mossirlamis?

3BM's going to have a fit when he sees this.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 May 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Two Roads Passion Fruit Hose
> 
> Odd. Definitely Passion Fruit. It says it's soured "in our tanker truck"which might explain the strange petrochemical taste.
> 
> ...



Colour of it I'd say it's probably radioactive.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Jun 2017)




----------



## Crackle (1 Jun 2017)

Tiny Rebel takeover. This is Fubar but they also have Hadouken, gin & juice and Billabong


----------



## srw (1 Jun 2017)

Beer. From Henley. At a pub in Brent.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Jun 2017)

I've earned this bas.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Jun 2017)

Crackle said:


> Tiny Rebel takeover. This is Fubar but they also have Hadouken, gin & juice and Billabong
> 
> View attachment 354967



Big time jealous. Hadouken is my favourite beer


----------



## Crackle (1 Jun 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Big time jealous. Hadouken is my favourite beer


I had another Fubar as I've decided to come back for the Hadouken, given it's 7.4%


----------



## Crackle (1 Jun 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Big time jealous. Hadouken is my favourite beer


Ok, half a Hadouken






Lost a little bit of top end taste now but smells lovely, tastes creamy and smooth.....


----------



## nickyboy (1 Jun 2017)

Asda made me An Offer I Can't Refuse


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Jun 2017)

User3094 said:


> Copenhagen. Where either hands are really really small or their pints are really really large........
> 
> View attachment 354980
> 
> ...



Strap's slack.


----------



## srw (1 Jun 2017)

It's GYP. Brewed in Nairobi, via a curry house on Preston Road. Takes me back 25 years - change from £50 for a dinner for two with beers, and enough to take home. Having a veggie on the other side of the table probably helped a bit.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Jun 2017)

Belhaven Black Scottish Stout.

Very average. Very very average.


----------



## theclaud (1 Jun 2017)

Glamorgan Brewery. My Darling Lemontime. TeeCee says 'very nice'.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Jun 2017)

theclaud said:


> Glamorgan Brewery. My Darling Lemontime. TeeCee says 'very nice'.
> 
> View attachment 355008


I see cake

Find a stout


----------



## theclaud (1 Jun 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> I see cake
> 
> Find a stout


That's Pork Pie!


----------



## Crackle (1 Jun 2017)

theclaud said:


> That's Pork Pie!


It might be but Mossy just sees cake regardless.


----------



## User482 (1 Jun 2017)

theclaud said:


> Glamorgan Brewery. My Darling Lemontime. TeeCee says 'very nice'.
> 
> View attachment 355008


Nice lacing!


----------



## nickyboy (2 Jun 2017)

I did, for me, a rather fast bike ride this pm so tonight will be a beery night. Kicking off with Shepherd Neame 1698 Kentish Strong Ale weighing in at 6.5%






Really rather good. Interesting bubblegum hints going on


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jun 2017)

Hear my beer ROAR!!! Rrraaghhh


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> Hear my beer ROAR!!! Rrraaghhh
> View attachment 355122



You've had enough, pal.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Jun 2017)

4 pints of Woodfords Wherry after work today...might be in my top 3 the old Wherry


----------



## srw (2 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> Hear my beer ROAR!!! Rrraaghhh
> View attachment 355122


How do you know Triceratops didn't mew?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jun 2017)

srw said:


> How do you know Triceratops didn't mew?


Twas my beer that was roaring, the dinosaur was just passing by sounding like a cat


----------



## User482 (2 Jun 2017)

Pre ride sharpener. Missing my drinking buddy!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Jun 2017)

Hooky Flagship and a tin of Punk.

Tinned Punk Q, that black plastic thing that holds 4 tins together, is there a trick to getting a fuggin tin off it because I nearly gave myself a hernia trying to get the **** free? FFS.


----------



## theclaud (3 Jun 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hooky Flagship and a tin of Punk.
> 
> Tinned Punk Q, that black plastic thing that holds 4 tins together, is there a trick to getting a fuggin tin off it because I nearly gave myself a hernia trying to get the **** free? FFS.


Bloody great wuss.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Jun 2017)

theclaud said:


> Bloody great wuss.



I'm reporting you to HR.


----------



## stephec (3 Jun 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hooky Flagship and a tin of Punk.
> 
> Tinned Punk Q, that black plastic thing that holds 4 tins together, is there a trick to getting a fuggin tin off it because I nearly gave myself a hernia trying to get the **** free? FFS.


Mrs Stephec has no problem when it comes to pulling apart a four pack of Elvis Juice.


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Jun 2017)

Ruvington Brewing Company

Never Known Fog Like It

Strikes me they went for a DIPA and came up short in creating a murky IPA.

It has hints of greatness but at 5.2% ABV it's got something missing


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Jun 2017)

Track, Going To The Sun

Altogether brighter, happier and fresher. 7.2% ABV helps


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Jun 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Ruvington Brewing Company
> 
> Never Known Fog Like It
> 
> ...



Goosegogs?


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Jun 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Goosegogs?


Totally sans fruits


----------



## theclaud (3 Jun 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Goosegogs?


Ooooh that reminds me. It could be an afternoon for a Salty Kiss! I have just assembled a pub garden table.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jun 2017)

The Wherry was still on....oh yes..BBQ..time with a silly grin lol


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Jun 2017)

theclaud said:


> Ooooh that reminds me. It could be an afternoon for a Salty Kiss! I have just assembled a pub garden table.
> 
> View attachment 355243
> 
> ...



I wonder how many thousands of rats live under that decking. I'm gonna get Corbyn to nuke it.


----------



## theclaud (3 Jun 2017)

Tenby Brewery, West Coast Rocks. Not been wowed by their beers but this isn't bad for £1. Lot of flavour for 3.8%.


----------



## theclaud (3 Jun 2017)

There was no Salty Kiss!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Jun 2017)

Yay


----------



## psmiffy (3 Jun 2017)

No idea but it was cold, tasted OK and was in a nice glass


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jun 2017)

I am about to go back out (I had 4 pints earlier) to an evening of FYP. 

Unless I can get the rest of the blokes I am out with to cross the road to a pub with proper beer. It will be tough.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> I am about to go back out (I had 4 pints earlier) to an evening of FYP.
> 
> Unless I can get the rest of the blokes I am out with to cross the road to a pub with proper beer. It will be tough.



Arr. Sorry ...i replied to your other post..i thought you could take more than 4 sweetie. Xx have a nice sleep


----------



## theclaud (3 Jun 2017)

One of my faves. Two Roads Workers Comp Saison. With a mahoosive chop from the new butcher.


----------



## subaqua (3 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> I am about to go back out (I had 4 pints earlier) to an evening of FYP.
> 
> Unless I can get the rest of the blokes I am out with to cross the road to a pub with proper beer. It will be tough.


FYP ??


----------



## theclaud (3 Jun 2017)

subaqua said:


> FYP ??


Fizzy Yellow Pish


----------



## stephec (3 Jun 2017)

theclaud said:


> One of my faves. Two Roads Workers Comp Saison. With a mahoosive chop from the new butcher.
> 
> View attachment 355306


Top chop, but I'd need a big pile of chips to go with it.


----------



## theclaud (3 Jun 2017)

stephec said:


> Top chop, but I'd need a big pile of chips to go with it.


I cooked a load of spuds. The chop was so big I could only fit four small ones on the plate. I will be having spuds for breakfast tomorrow. And dinner.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (3 Jun 2017)

Not a bad beer but better in the pub than from the bottle I think. I must have bought it when in Devon last month.


----------



## stephec (3 Jun 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Not a bad beer but better in the pub than from the bottle I think. I must have bought it when in Devon last month.
> 
> View attachment 355347


It's not that clever on draught, I had some at The Jamaica Inn when I stayed there last year.


----------



## subaqua (3 Jun 2017)

theclaud said:


> Fizzy Yellow Pish


Ahhh Budweiser !


----------



## subaqua (3 Jun 2017)

stephec said:


> It's not that clever on draught, I had some at The Jamaica Inn when I stayed there last year.


I had some in a pub in ilfracombe last year. It was very very good


----------



## srw (4 Jun 2017)

theclaud said:


> I cooked a load of spuds. The chop was so big I could only fit four small ones on the plate. I will be having spuds for breakfast tomorrow. And dinner.


You need bigger plates....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Jun 2017)

This is ace.






One from yesterday, very nice beer, another M&S goodie.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Jun 2017)

Name That Brewery






Their latest IPA; Telepathy


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Jun 2017)

Fantasma
Cannonball
Inhaler
Common Grounds
High Wire Grapefruit
Dark Arts Chocolate
Happy days


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Jun 2017)

Is it Magic Rock?


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Jun 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is it Magic Rock?


However did you guess?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Jun 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> However did you guess?



You've either got it, kid, or you ain't...


----------



## srw (4 Jun 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Name That Brewery


Schweppes?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jun 2017)

subaqua said:


> Ahhh Budweiser !



I stooped low, but not that low.


----------



## User169 (4 Jun 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> This is ace.
> 
> View attachment 355405
> 
> ]



Snap! Home brew sorachi ace saison. Mines a little murkier than the M+S, but has spelt in it which seems to produce quite a bit of haze.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Jun 2017)

DP said:


> Snap! Home brew sorachi ace saison. Mines a little murkier than the M+S, but has spelt in it which seems to produce quite a bit of haze.
> 
> View attachment 355475



Nice, the M&S one is a top ten beer for me, lovely stuff! Must buy more...


----------



## Elybazza61 (4 Jun 2017)

Purely for medicinal reasons I'm currently sipping this;

https://hitachino.cc/en/beer/index.html#WhiteAle

Very nice it is too and available at Waitrose.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Jun 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> Purely for medicinal reasons I'm currently sipping this;
> 
> https://hitachino.cc/en/beer/index.html#WhiteAle
> 
> Very nice it is too and available at Waitrose.


All of them?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Jun 2017)

M&S Summer IPA, 6.8% 5 Yank hop beer, malty too, it's rapidly heading in a barley wine direction this one. Wasn't sure of it at first but it's settling in quite nicely. 4 for 3 offer at mo, get in. 7.


----------



## Spartak (4 Jun 2017)




----------



## Aperitif (4 Jun 2017)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 355535


Nice photo - always good to mention the Rossas at such times, as they are doing a good job.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Jun 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Nice photo - always good to mention the Rossas at such times, as they are doing a good job.



Bran Reserva too, keep you regular.

Where did I leave my reading glasses...


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Jun 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Name That Brewery
> 
> View attachment 355415
> 
> ...


For those about to (Magic) Rock we salute you! I visited the Beer District in Buxton yesterday on my way back from the Peak Epic-a fine emporium (opened just under a year ago) with a most excellent selection of ales, beerpickers. Local breweries are well represented, as well as the likes of De Mo and Three Floyds-see you on the dark side of the glass Also the Arbor Light from Whim Brewery near Hartington was in fine form at the Royal Oak in Hurdlow on Sunday night...cheers!


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> Hear my beer ROAR!!! Rrraaghhh
> View attachment 355122



Louder than a lion...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CevxZvSJLk8


----------



## srw (6 Jun 2017)

Cwrw Gorslas from the Glamorgan brewery - all the taps were nasty fizzy keggy things. OK, but not splendid, and not really worth the nearly fiver a bottle the hotel are charging.

I can't drink during dinner as I'm introducing the after-dinner speaker, so do I extract the Penderyn from the minibar so that it's at a sensible temperature after dinner?


----------



## User482 (6 Jun 2017)

srw said:


> Cwrw Gorslas from the Glamorgan brewery - all the taps were nasty fizzy keggy things. OK, but not splendid, and not really worth the nearly fiver a bottle the hotel are charging.
> 
> I can't drink during dinner as I'm introducing the after-dinner speaker, so do I extract the Penderyn from the minibar so that it's at a sensible temperature after dinner?


I've never thought that Penderyn is a particulalrly good whisky.


----------



## srw (6 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Introduce speaker, go to pub.


I had to wrap up as well - and there aren't that many pubs within easy reach of a hill overlooking the M4.


User482 said:


> I've never thought that Penderyn is a particulalrly good whisky.


I had a Caramac bar instead.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Aperitif (7 Jun 2017)

The entirely new confection thread is >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## User482 (7 Jun 2017)

I have the best work colleagues...


----------



## User169 (7 Jun 2017)

Brussels baby!


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Jun 2017)

DP said:


> Brussels baby!
> 
> View attachment 355982


Gimme some


----------



## User169 (7 Jun 2017)

DP said:


> Brussels baby!
> 
> View attachment 355982



This is so super crushable! Draft version, so only 4.8%. Lightly tart, only mildly funky - still got 2h before my train.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jun 2017)

DP said:


> This is so super crushable! Draft version, so only 4.8%. Lightly tart, only mildly funky - still got 2h before my train.



Don't forget to get off in the right country.


----------



## User169 (7 Jun 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Don't forget to get off in the right country.



Ha! Terminates in Amsterdam, so no worries. The train I used to get to work ended up in central
Poland - the times I considered just staying on...


----------



## User169 (7 Jun 2017)

Train beer. As FYP goes, Jupiter isn't the worst.


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 Jun 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> All of them?



No,just the White Ale.

Beers of Europe list more of them;

http://www.beersofeurope.co.uk/kiuchi-brewery


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Jun 2017)

This is one of those metal band tie ups

Motorhead is the band and the brewer is Cameron's so nothing going for it and I usually hate the idea but this is good. It's got that rubber band, Elastoplast hop in it that @DP told me about but I don't remember.

Anyway. Nice.


----------



## smutchin (8 Jun 2017)

Something to take the edge off this evening. Might need a few more before the night is out...


----------



## John the Monkey (8 Jun 2017)

Hop and Glory (Brew Foundation, 4.9%)





The Last of my bottles from Brew Foundation. Best for last, I think, although they've all been good. This has a massive burst of tropical fruit taste at first, all mango and peach, followed by floral and herby flavours. There's a hint of earthy spiciness behind it all as well. Delicious, complex, and very good. I hope they'll be back at next year's Food and Drink festival.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## User482 (8 Jun 2017)

Brewski 45th APA. Hazy, medium body, quite sweet and lots of tropical fruit. A touch too much carbonation. Nice, easy drinking example of this style.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jun 2017)

Couple of bottles of Bombardier, only thing on offer apart from FYP, acceptable swill grade brown beer - bloody northerners! No photos, not worth getting a roll of 35mm in the old Leica for this.


----------



## User482 (8 Jun 2017)

Redwillow Faithless 60 Brett DIPA. A light tang, malty sweetness and peach fruit. Lovely.


----------



## stephec (8 Jun 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Couple of bottles of Bombardier, only thing on offer apart from FYP, acceptable swill grade brown beer - bloody northerners! No photos, not worth getting a roll of 35mm in the old Leica for this.


I stopped buying that when they did away with the pint bottle.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jun 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> This is one of those metal band tie ups
> 
> Motorhead is the band and the brewer is Cameron's so nothing going for it and I usually hate the idea but this is good. It's got that rubber band, Elastoplast hop in it that @DP told me about but I don't remember.
> 
> ...



Has Enoch Powell been a regular drinking partner of yours over the years Mossy?


----------



## User482 (8 Jun 2017)

Marble Lagonda IPA. Light, bitter and very hoppy. Nice.


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> Has Enoch Powell been a regular drinking partner of yours over the years Mossy?


I assume you mean Big Stu

Card carrying staunch Labour and if I tell him... He WILL find you


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jun 2017)

Jeremy Corbyn has said he's ready to serve.

I'll have a pint and a packet of salted peanuts then.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jun 2017)

Thanks Jez, you didn't have to say 'your nuts' though.






Very hoppy, not unpleasantly so though, slightly chilled as it's a bit warm.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jun 2017)

Love this one...






It's a tintastic Friday!


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> In the excitement of the run-up to the election, and the aftermath thereof, some cans landed in my fridge and got stranded there. It seemed wasteful not to drink them, so I have been. One of them was quite bitter and caramelly, a couple tasted strongly of fruit, one was salty, and one of them was pink!  I'd still rather have a pint of Harvey's Best, but waste not want not eh?
> 
> View attachment 356349


Next time you have trouble emptying the fridge. Gimme a bell


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Jun 2017)

Marble Mango

Get it before it's all gone, selling fast.

It's not in your face Mango, if it didn't say mango in the name I'd never have identified it.


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Jun 2017)

...Yeastie Boys & Marble collaboration

Liquid Cuddle






Deep amber colour but but full on fruity hop. Much nicer than the mango


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Jun 2017)

Another day another Cloudwater beer.

Centennial IIPA






Yup. Tastes like Cloudwater beer.

Getting bored now


----------



## User482 (10 Jun 2017)

A trip to the homebrew shop to buy ingredients for a US pale, and I spotted this:


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Jun 2017)

Mrs 3BM went to a German supermarket and I got some beer.






Yeah I know...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Jun 2017)

Just saw this on the 'toob. Alcohol, a jug of ice water and power tools, what could possibly go wrong.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Jun 2017)

Hooky Red Rye, lovely stuff.


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Jun 2017)

When does beer get too expensive?

This is £5.55 for (wait for it) a _third
_
Yes, 6.97 mossirlamis per pint.

Het Uiltje, Al9or1thm in all its glorious 14.9 percentness is one of the nicest, most licoricey, boozy, chocolatey, rich, deep, dark, cakey things I have ever had.






Beer becomes too expensive when it's not worth it.

[ETA: it's Maker's Mark Barrel Aged, it seems many beers share the name Al9or1thm]


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> When does beer get too expensive?
> 
> This is £5.55 for (wait for it) a _third
> _
> ...


6.97!!!!!
You've got more money than sense, Mossy...

...although, that doesn't set the bar very high 

This USA stylee, amber ale from some Tyneside geezers is pretty good. Malty with a bitter finish and no hint of the passion fruit and mango it's supposed to contain.


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2017)

I know where the wine thread is but I needed to share this from a recent supermarket I visited in Portugal...
What a guy!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Jun 2017)

rich p said:


> I know where the wine thread is but I needed to share this from a recent supermarket I visited in Portugal...
> What a guy!
> 
> View attachment 356540



Is that there to frighten the British away?


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is that there to frighten the British away?


I'm not sure the marketing peeps did their research.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Jun 2017)

rich p said:


> I know where the wine thread is but I needed to share this from a recent supermarket I visited in Portugal...
> What a guy!
> 
> View attachment 356540



Ages well?


----------



## SteveF (10 Jun 2017)

Tapas Boulba...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Jun 2017)

SteveF said:


> Tapas Bulbs...
> 
> View attachment 356548



Where in Essex is that?!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Jun 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Ages well?



Punt in the bottom?


----------



## SteveF (10 Jun 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Where in Essex is that?![/QUOTE
> 
> Near saaaafend... Well actually more med than medway


----------



## srw (10 Jun 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> When does beer get too expensive?
> 
> This is £5.55 for (wait for it) a _third
> _
> ...


That's £5.55 of a strong barley wine for a 180ml glass. Try and find a 175ml glass of drinkable grapey wine....


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Jun 2017)

srw said:


> That's £5.55 of a strong barley wine for a 180ml glass. Try and find a 175ml glass of drinkable grapey wine....


Not gunnerappen


----------



## theclaud (11 Jun 2017)

The Food Programme is about women drinking beer. Clwb Tropicana got a mensh!


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Jun 2017)

theclaud said:


> The Food Programme is about women drinking beer. Clwb Tropicana got a mensh!


OMG

They'll be letting them in pubs next

And then, who knows, they might even want letting into beer thread


----------



## stephec (11 Jun 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> OMG
> 
> They'll be letting them in pubs next
> 
> And then, who knows, they might even want letting into beer thread



Then they'll start drinking pints, my god it's a slippery slope.


----------



## theclaud (11 Jun 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> OMG
> 
> They'll be letting them in pubs next
> 
> And then, who knows, they might even want letting into beer thread



I doubt they'll be clever enough to get round the stringent controls...


----------



## Crackle (11 Jun 2017)

Timothy Taylor Thunderbolt


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Jun 2017)

The Duv


----------



## SteveF (11 Jun 2017)

The local Maltese lager (soz)....


----------



## GM (11 Jun 2017)

A well deserved Weihenstephan at the Tap.


----------



## User169 (12 Jun 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> When does beer get too expensive?
> 
> This is £5.55 for (wait for it) a _third
> _
> ...



They're pretty good those Uiltje Algoritms. One of the better Dutch craft brewers.


----------



## User169 (12 Jun 2017)

SteveF said:


> Tapas Boulba...
> 
> View attachment 356548



That's a lovely beer. Great label too


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jun 2017)

GM said:


> A well deserved Weihenstephan at the Tap.
> 
> View attachment 356712



Nummy nooshka.


----------



## User169 (12 Jun 2017)

Just accepted a new job today, so having a swift celebratory beer. Saison DuPont - 2017 Dry Hopped version. Really good stuff - clearly dry hopped with euro hops, so not the usual us fruit bomb.


----------



## User482 (12 Jun 2017)

I'm brewing an APA. Pale & crystal malts, and lashings of late addition centennial hops. It's unlikely to be subtle.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jun 2017)

DP said:


> Just accepted a new job today, so having a swift celebratory beer. Saison DuPont - 2017 Dry Hopped version. Really good stuff - clearly dry hopped with euro hops, so not the usual us fruit bomb.
> 
> View attachment 356842



Well done, DP, where are you off to?


----------



## User169 (12 Jun 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Well done, DP, where are you off to?



Cheers, 3bm- Utrecht. Nice city and well provided for beer-wise.


----------



## srw (12 Jun 2017)

DP said:


> Just accepted a new job today, so having a swift celebratory beer. Saison DuPont - 2017 Dry Hopped version. Really good stuff - clearly dry hopped with euro hops, so not the usual us fruit bomb.
> 
> View attachment 356842



You must have things to celebrate regularly.

Congratulations on the new job.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Jun 2017)

Last night.... Harviestoun, Summer Legend Easy IPA

Perfect "I can only have one pint as I'm driving, let's sit in the garden, in the sun." pint.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jun 2017)

Down the boozer, 172 a 7.2% beer so I just had a half. It was too flat and not flavoursome enough, surprised they didn't do more of a reality check. Ok but must try harder.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Jun 2017)

Old favourite

Brightside Odin

In pints for 1.26 Mossirlamis

From a cask

3.8% ABV

No fruit


----------



## User169 (13 Jun 2017)

There's a new cafe thread titled "Alcohol free". Has anyone had a peek? Is it safe?


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Jun 2017)

DP said:


> There's a new cafe thread titled "Alcohol free". Has anyone had a peek? Is it safe?


Tried it

Wasn't keen


----------



## srw (13 Jun 2017)

DP said:


> There's a new cafe thread titled "Alcohol free". Has anyone had a peek? Is it safe?



It's more of a low-cal beer thread than an alcohol-free thread. The boss has contributed...



Shaun said:


> You don't need to go alcohol free. Try some of the low-carb beers like Satzenbrau, Holsten Pils, and Michelob Ultra.
> 
> Enjoy your beer knowing there's fewer calories in it.





srw said:


> Go on - post that in the beer thread, I dare you.



If I've been vapourised by the morning you know why.


----------



## User169 (13 Jun 2017)

Tonight's beer is best before 2036...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jun 2017)

Below the date I think that says 'ten minutes and you're really pissed'.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Jun 2017)

DP said:


> Tonight's beer is best before 2036...
> 
> View attachment 357017


Well, it is so you drank it?


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Jun 2017)

For any beer lovers in the Peterborough area...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Jun 2017)

London Pride. Straight from the bottle, no glass. I may drink several.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Jun 2017)

Well it's national Beer Day..so why not..
I told a fib to my wife..i had 3 of these earlier...im now having 2 more ....its only Cornish but I rather like it..and only 2.50 a pop


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jun 2017)

meta lon said:


> Well it's national Beer Day..so why not..
> I told a fib to my wife..i had 3 of these earlier...im now having 2 more ....its only Cornish but I rather like it..and only 2.50 a pop
> 
> View attachment 357259



Was the lie that it's actually from Devon and it cost £1.50 a pint?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jun 2017)

Also why national beer day on a feckin Thursday, which Bobby Dazzler.came up with that shite?


----------



## srw (15 Jun 2017)

I had a couple of Loxhill Biscuits (a mildly hoppy pale ale from the Crafty Brewing Company of Dunsfold) and a couple of Timothy Taylors Landlords. Both were perfectly nice, but not hugely memorable, as was most of the meal I ate. The best bit was a gooseberry "compote" (actually lightly poached and still slightly crunchy) served slightly cold alongside (not under) a warm crumble.

But it passed the evening. I'm not entirely sure what my sucessor (vegetarian and apparently teetotal) made of the three men opposite her (her new boss, her predecessor and her likely future boss) tucking into their meat and knocking back the beer.


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Jun 2017)

srw said:


> I had a couple of Loxhill Biscuits (a mildly hoppy pale ale from the Crafty Brewing Company of Dunsfold) and a couple of Timothy Taylors Landlords. Both were perfectly nice, but not hugely memorable, as was most of the meal I ate. The best bit was a gooseberry "compote" (actually lightly poached and still slightly crunchy) served slightly cold alongside (not under) a warm crumble.
> 
> But it passed the evening. I'm not entirely sure what my sucessor (vegetarian and apparently teetotal) made of the three men opposite her (her new boss, her predecessor and her likely future boss) tucking into their meat and knocking back the beer.


Yay

Landlord

I love Timmy Taylor Landlord

Best bitter at its bestest


----------



## rich p (15 Jun 2017)

Neck Oil, High Wire and Yakima Valley.
I'm getting jaded photo-wise.
They accompanied courgette and anchovy pasta cooked by my daughter. It was surprisingly good but needed the beer


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Jun 2017)

rich p said:


> Neck Oil, High Wire and Yakima Valley.
> I'm getting jaded photo-wise.
> They accompanied courgette and anchovy pasta cooked by my daughter. It was surprisingly good but needed the beer



How will the thread survive without your Cartier-Bresson stylee input?


----------



## Aperitif (16 Jun 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> How will the thread survive without your Cartier-Bresson stylee input?


Man Ray's distant cousin, Gamma, makes the occasional appearance on here - it'll be ok. Ansel Adnams is another, along with Helmut Newton and Ridley...it'll be ok.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Jun 2017)

User said:


> What was the fib, that you had had several more?



I had 3 after work before she got home..i had the tea ready..then finished fitting the rest of the new fence panel's ,then told her i needed a beer..i managed another 3... Pub was very busy..must be the weather.
Im on holiday for a few days so im not in trouble for enjoying myself


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Jun 2017)

srw said:


> I had a couple of Loxhill Biscuits (a mildly hoppy pale ale from the Crafty Brewing Company of Dunsfold) and a couple of Timothy Taylors Landlords. Both were perfectly nice, but not hugely memorable, as was most of the meal I ate. The best bit was a gooseberry "compote" (actually lightly poached and still slightly crunchy) served slightly cold alongside (not under) a warm crumble.
> 
> But it passed the evening. I'm not entirely sure what my sucessor (vegetarian and apparently teetotal) made of the three men opposite her (her new boss, her predecessor and her likely future boss) tucking into their meat and knocking back the beer.


A cultural mismatch made in recruitment heaven...?


----------



## srw (16 Jun 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> A cultural mismatch made in recruitment heaven...?


She's been working in Bavaria, so is used to boisterous beer drinking.


----------



## User482 (16 Jun 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Yay
> 
> Landlord
> 
> ...


I made a Landlord clone recently, and am pretty happy with the result. A proper session ale.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Jun 2017)

rich p said:


> Neck Oil, High Wire and Yakima Valley.
> I'm getting jaded photo-wise.
> They accompanied courgette and anchovy pasta cooked by my daughter. It was surprisingly good but needed the beer


What Rich doisneau about photography isn't worth knowing...


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Jun 2017)

rich p said:


> I know where the wine thread is but I needed to share this from a recent supermarket I visited in Portugal...
> What a guy!
> 
> View attachment 356540


There's a lot of golf in Portugal. I suppose if you spend all day in pastels, chasing a tiny white ball at a walking pace, anything becomes acceptable after a while.



Crackle said:


> Timothy Taylor Thunderbolt
> 
> View attachment 356655


How was it? Mrs M and I have rediscovered Landlord, as our new dog walking route has (purely coincidentally) got a nice pub on it, with Landlord on tap. Lovely unpretentious English bitter.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Jun 2017)

Landlord gives me raging heart burn.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Jun 2017)

> I suppose if you spend all day in pastels, chasing a tiny white ball at a walking pace


----------



## Crackle (16 Jun 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> How was it? Mrs M and I have rediscovered Landlord, as our new dog walking route has (purely coincidentally) got a nice pub on it, with Landlord on tap. Lovely unpretentious English bitter.


I don't recall if there was any difference between it and Landlord. Nice pint


----------



## stephec (16 Jun 2017)

I've been working over in Germany this week and have had this on draught, nice and quaffable, goes down faster than a centre forward when he's been breathed on in the penalty area.

The best thing about it though is that however much you drink it doesn't seem to give you a hangover.

I had a quick 500ml of something I can't remember the name of at Hannover Airport last night, and eventually arrived home at 23:15 to find that Mrs Stephec had a couple of bottles of Jack Hammer waiting in the fridge.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Jun 2017)

Happy freakin' Friday


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Jun 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> There's a lot of golf in Portugal. I suppose if you spend all day in pastels, chasing a tiny white ball at a walking pace, anything becomes acceptable after a while.
> 
> 
> How was it? Mrs M and I have rediscovered Landlord, as our new dog walking route has (purely coincidentally) got a nice pub on it, with Landlord on tap. Lovely unpretentious English bitter.



We could get this for rich. If we liked him.






Or this if we didn't.



Spoiler











Not safe for anywhere really...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Jun 2017)

Moving on a pace...

Mrs 3BM's fave





Mad Goose






A quick Italian beer between normal beers.


----------



## rich p (16 Jun 2017)

I've been grafting physically all day and I was totally farking farked. So much so that I had a Yakima Valley (what a beer, that is) and a Lapuloid (?) on the way home.
And promptly fell asleep in the chair for half an hour. Curry on order, I'm far too tired to cook. This working lark ain't funny, is it?
Photos are back...


----------



## rich p (16 Jun 2017)

Artisan beer from the Costa Brava ffs! Tastes like washing up liquid which might explain the all time Crackle head of Crackle heads...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Jun 2017)

You win, rich.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Jun 2017)

rich p said:


> Photos are back...


w00t


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Jun 2017)

rich p said:


> Artisan beer from the Costa Brava ffs! Tastes like washing up liquid which might explain the all time Crackle head of Crackle heads...
> 
> View attachment 357415


We can tell you're traumatized, nearly everything is in sharp focus and well lit. Best have a lie down.


----------



## Dec66 (16 Jun 2017)

I had one of these tonight.


----------



## stephec (16 Jun 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Happy freakin' Friday
> 
> View attachment 357385



Snap!


----------



## Dec66 (16 Jun 2017)

User said:


> And? Complex malts?


Cooking lager.

But German cooking lager, so several notches above the cack produced in dear old Blighty.


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Jun 2017)

Brouwerij Oud Beersel

Beersalis Sour Blend






It's sour beer for people who don't like sour beer.


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Jun 2017)

The barrel aged version of Marble's Portent Of Usher Imperial IPA

12.4% so bonkers strong and bonkers expensive

Nice though. Rich, deep, dark, everything the photo might lead you to expect

Delish


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jun 2017)

In the style of mossy 'guess where I am?'






Own brand beer, fug n gold hops, not bad.


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Jun 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> In the style of mossy 'guess where I am?'
> 
> View attachment 357542
> 
> ...


Get a beetroot burger


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Jun 2017)

Hot day, cold, Sharp beer

Perfect


----------



## User169 (17 Jun 2017)

A touch of the bog cleaner about this one which is where it went - bypassing my alimentary canal. Far too much kaffir lime leaf.


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Jun 2017)

DP said:


> View attachment 357571
> 
> 
> A touch of the bog cleaner about this one which is where it went - bypassing my alimentary canal. Far too much kaffir lime leaf.


It's come to something when anything above "none" is "too much" kaffir lime leaf in a beer


----------



## Doseone (17 Jun 2017)

Which way is the cider thread? This is the best cider ever. And its Welsh, so it's all good.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2017)

Beer on the go...Doombar.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jun 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Get a beetroot burger



With extra mayo


----------



## Spartak (17 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Beer on the go...Doombar.
> 
> View attachment 357585



Saddle looks like it has Brewers droop ?!?!


----------



## nickyboy (17 Jun 2017)

Down Brizzle way....

Gloucester Brewery Dark Harbour...kinda so so. Not cold enough for a warm evening






Then in the Strawberry Thief specialist Belgian beer bar. Pint of Brugse Zot Blonde. Pretty decent


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jun 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Down Brizzle way....
> 
> Gloucester Brewery Dark Harbour...kinda so so. Not cold enough for a warm evening
> 
> ...



You can't get better than Kwak fit bitter. And there's St Bernie too.


----------



## ocianbricles (17 Jun 2017)

DP said:


> Tonight's beer is best before 2036...
> 
> View attachment 357017


----------



## ocianbricles (17 Jun 2017)

"Tonight's beer is best before 2036"
I find it quite tasty at 2100 hrs. Mind you I don't get in there 'til 20.59!!


----------



## Crackle (17 Jun 2017)

It's all that's left


----------



## SteveF (17 Jun 2017)

Quite enjoying this...


----------



## User169 (17 Jun 2017)

Not having much luck tonight. This isn't really,my thing. Rice beer - 10%. A Mikkeller/Three Flloyds collab, but Special Brew would probably have been a better bet.


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Punk?


Or Elvis Juice?


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2017)

Doseone said:


> Which way is the cider thread? This is the best cider ever. And its Welsh, so it's all good.
> View attachment 357583


Oi, fark off, this ain't the photography thread you know. 
Coming round 'ere with your fancy in-focus shots. Well, I never did...blah blah blah...


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Jun 2017)

DP said:


> Not having much luck tonight. This isn't really,my thing. Rice beer - 10%. A Mikkeller/Three Flloyds collab, but Special Brew would probably have been a better bet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 357642


I avoid anything Mikkeller by.prejudice


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2017)

Maredsous and cheap as cheapish chips. Proper Belgian beer.


----------



## nickyboy (17 Jun 2017)

Crackle said:


> It's all that's left
> 
> View attachment 357619



That's one of those six pack workout devices that Ronaldo is advertising isn't it??

I look forward to the positive results


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jun 2017)

After Hooky natch as they are the best brewer in the land there's Arbor, their stuff is just fab. Couple of em tonight...














Great stuff!

Edit: Both of these were really nice, not too hoppy or strong, just the thing for a hot day. I bought a couple more, a brown ale and a hoppier IPA. They're for slaters.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Jun 2017)

See the crisp pin-sharp focus of the background...


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> See the crisp pin-sharp focus of the background...


I can't see any crisps at all...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jun 2017)

Y'day : Pint of Downlands Brewery "Dark Life" Session Oatmeal Stout and a Floris Framboise for the lady... And home made pork scratchings.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Jun 2017)

I don't care.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jun 2017)

mmm not a bad beer .
Jennings do some good ales..


----------



## Crackle (18 Jun 2017)

Singha: I know, thataway >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>






Significant because my youngest son, drove me there and back, leaving his old man to drink without worry, thus marking a changing of the guard.


----------



## Aperitif (18 Jun 2017)

Father's Day at the Royal Academy means breakfast at Thr Old Coffee House. 
"Holy fry-ups, Batman!" 
A mean, headless chicken of a specimen. (and that's just me) 
About 3.8 Mossirlamis a pint. Looking forward to buying Rich and ThreeMossirlamisMcginty "breakfast" sometime soon. 
Essence of melted licorice with a sandpapery aftertaste. Edible.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jun 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Father's Day at the Royal Academy means breakfast at Thr Old Coffee House.
> "Holy fry-ups, Batman!"
> A mean, headless chicken of a specimen. (and that's just me)
> About 3.8 Mossirlamis a pint. Looking forward to buying Rich and ThreeMossirlamisMcginty "breakfast" sometime soon.
> ...



10.1%. . I couldn't drink any beer that resembled that mind..


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Jun 2017)

This should be in the dialogue from your day thread but fark it....

"That's not Imperial stout dad! I asked for a third of the Imperial stout"

"I know son but when I went to the bar they say you only get less than an 'arf and even that costs more than this so I got you this"


----------



## TVC (18 Jun 2017)

Just been to the pub for a burger from their bbq, and enjoyed a chilled pint of Lilly the Pink apple beer. Most refreshing.


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Just been to the pub for a burger from their bbq, and e joyed a chilled pint of Lilly the Pink apple beer. Most refreshing.
> 
> View attachment 357798


Ahem
>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## TVC (18 Jun 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Ahem
> >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Jun 2017)

Rocketman with citra and mosaic, it's a 6% with decent hoppage without it being in your face. The fruit mongers will enjoy the flavours and aromas. Arbor are 568ml bottles too so stick that up yer metric.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Jun 2017)




----------



## Dec66 (18 Jun 2017)

Today's efforts in Bethune.


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Rocketman with citra and mosaic, it's a 6% with decent hoppage without it being in your face. The fruit mongers will enjoy the flavours and aromas. Arbor are 568ml bottles too so stick that up yer metric.
> 
> View attachment 357815


Worryingly, I saw a 330ml bottle of Arbor in the offie today. I hope they don't go the way of Thornbridge.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Jun 2017)

rich p said:


> Worryingly, I saw a 330ml bottle of Arbor in the offie today. I hope they don't go the way of Thornbridge.



They're dead to me if they do.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Jun 2017)

Dec66 said:


> View attachment 357825
> 
> View attachment 357826
> 
> Today's efforts in Bethune.



My dad always used to delight in calling Ch'ti shìtty. He wasn't suggesting it was rubbish just British scatological humour.


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2017)

In the spirit of the day, here's my son's rather rudimentary Father's day card...
...plus a nice Burning Sky offering.
My daughter bought me a packet of wine gums but I wasn't going to mention that in case someone pointed out where the wine gum thread is


----------



## Spartak (18 Jun 2017)

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...-beer-cloudy-craft-ale?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other


----------



## psmiffy (19 Jun 2017)

As it says on the glass - I believe it to be of the ruby variety


psmiffy says - "very nice"


----------



## stephec (19 Jun 2017)

I'm on a self imposed drought until Friday, and look what's been delivered today.


----------



## rich p (19 Jun 2017)

psmiffy said:


> View attachment 357982
> 
> 
> As it says on the glass - I believe it to be of the ruby variety
> ...


Where are you Mr Smith?


----------



## rich p (19 Jun 2017)

stephec said:


> I'm on a self imposed drought until Friday, and look what's been delivered today.
> 
> View attachment 358024


Willpower, my dear old thing, simply willpower. 

Not that I have any. I'm on a dry night but just opened a Punk IPA with a snack of popcorn.


----------



## psmiffy (19 Jun 2017)

rich p said:


> Where are you Mr Smith?



Bonny Sur Loire


----------



## rich p (19 Jun 2017)

psmiffy said:


> Bonny Sur Loire
> 
> View attachment 358030


Is that a black labrador looking at you?


----------



## stephec (19 Jun 2017)

rich p said:


> Willpower, my dear old thing, simply willpower.
> 
> Not that I have any. I'm on a dry night but just opened a Punk IPA with a snack of popcorn.


The willpower is weak, unfortunately Mrs Stephec isn't.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Jun 2017)

rich p said:


> Is that a black labrador looking at you?


It must be the 'Brewdog' effect Rich - well spotted!


----------



## Dec66 (20 Jun 2017)

Yesterday's effort.

.



Dumoulin was also imbibed, but that disappeared before I had the wherewithal to photograph it. Bloody hot here this week.


----------



## Dec66 (20 Jun 2017)

Bit hot in Ypres, too.




By the way, I thought Flanders was flat, who put that rise in up to Mesen?


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Jun 2017)

rich p said:


> 6.97!!!!!
> You've got more money than sense, Mossy...
> 
> ...although, that doesn't set the bar very high
> ...


Panda Frog Project perchance?


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Jun 2017)

@Maverick Goose , have you ever considered changing your name to Maverick Gose?


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2017)

Another lovely evening, drinking beer in the sun. Local Brighton Bier company US style IPA. Unremarkable but hits the spot when it's still 27 degrees.


----------



## Dec66 (20 Jun 2017)

I think I win the rarity prize today.





By jingo, I had some fun and games securing those two (Westvleteren Blonde and Westvleteren 12, respectively) involving rubbish directions and impromptu road closures by rather strange looking yokels.


----------



## User169 (20 Jun 2017)

Cloudwater now have their own online store. Bit pricey mind - 37 sheets for a six pack of tinnies...

http://cloudwaterbrew.co/store/beer/tremendous-ideas-6-pack


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Jun 2017)

Dec66 said:


> I think I win the rarity prize today.
> 
> View attachment 358167
> View attachment 358168
> ...



I've tasted worse.


----------



## theclaud (20 Jun 2017)

Watch and learn, threefruitsmcginty. This beer has damsons in it, and is totally awesome. I have been pining for it since my last visit to Tebay services, and hereby pronounce anyone who doesn't like it a Right Clueless Nobber. Also from Stringers, I have a Mutiny Double Stout, and have thrown in a poncey wildcard in the former of Hardknott Rhetoric - Green Tea and Szechaun Peppercorn Monstrous Quadruple Pale. Pleased.


----------



## theclaud (20 Jun 2017)

Sorry all my photos are a bit 'rich' these days. My replacement phone has the worst camera ever.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jun 2017)

Proud to be an RCN...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jun 2017)

theclaud said:


> Sorry all my photos are a bit 'rich' these days. My replacement phone has the worst camera ever.



As soon as you said fruit I didn't need a photo anyway, even a piss-poor one...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jun 2017)

That Double Stout looks interesting @theclaud. It wouldn't be my first choice for beer in this weather but I'd have definitely picked that up one up too anyway, so you're not all bad.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Jun 2017)

Go! Go! Go!

Mango Where No Mango Before by Manchester Brewing Company.

No mango here, no. I know mango and this ain't no mango. I do have espresso flavour in electric bong so that might be changing my taste but I get no mango. Just a hop forward murky beer. Maybe they're messing with me and there is no mango.

I like mango.










Nice pump clip


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Jun 2017)

User said:


> That is beyond murky.


Vegan innit


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Goodness, I didn't have you down as one of them.


Please stop calling me Goodness


----------



## stephec (21 Jun 2017)

Mmmm nice!

The Pink Grapefruit was a bit too over the top in grapefruitiness, but the Weightless is exactly what it says on the tin, balanced hoppy and citruisiness.


----------



## User169 (21 Jun 2017)

The Peach from De Garde outta Oregon.

Golden wild ale aged on cognac barrels then refermented on peaches.

Great peach aroma, juicy peach flavour, some funk with a nice tart finish. Yum!!


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2017)

I had a new one Down the boozer - geddit?

Downlands Contract 2 = not a farking clue apart from there may have been a 1 that I missed.
Nicely cooled, bitter, hoppy summer spesh...

Whisky chaser now. God help me...


----------



## nickyboy (22 Jun 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Go! Go! Go!
> 
> Mango Where No Mango Before by Manchester Brewing Company.
> 
> ...



It looks as murky as the water in the paddling pool on Morecambe seafront when I was a boy. Hopefully a bit more tasty and nobody's pissed in it


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jun 2017)

nickyboy said:


> It looks as murky as the water in the paddling pool on Morecambe seafront when I was a boy. Hopefully a bit more tasty and nobody's pissed in it



I'm sold on it now...


----------



## User482 (22 Jun 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Vegan innit


That's the reason often given, but I'm not sure it's true! My homebrew usually clears if I leave it long enough, and I don't add finings. The only addition is some Irish moss (which is an algae) near the end of the boil. I reckon fruit purées and masses of dry hops have more to do with it - the pectin in fruit makes country wine go cloudy unless you add some enzyme.


----------



## User482 (22 Jun 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Go! Go! Go!
> 
> Mango Where No Mango Before by Manchester Brewing Company.
> 
> ...


The Um-Bongo thread is -------------------------------->


----------



## stephec (22 Jun 2017)

theclaud said:


> Watch and learn, threefruitsmcginty. This beer has damsons in it, and is totally awesome. I have been pining for it since my last visit to Tebay services, and hereby pronounce anyone who doesn't like it a Right Clueless Nobber. Also from Stringers, I have a Mutiny Double Stout, and have thrown in a poncey wildcard in the former of Hardknott Rhetoric - Green Tea and Szechaun Peppercorn Monstrous Quadruple Pale. Pleased.
> 
> View attachment 358215


Guess where I am right now?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jun 2017)

stephec said:


> Guess where I am right now?
> 
> View attachment 358380



Heaven?


----------



## rich p (22 Jun 2017)

In 3BM's kitchen?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jun 2017)

Sauced Market


----------



## nickyboy (22 Jun 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Heaven?



The gay club scene seems to have taken a turn for the better


----------



## psmiffy (22 Jun 2017)

Wot it says on the glass





psmiffy says "cool and scrumptious"


----------



## User169 (22 Jun 2017)

Wossat Italian chef with a restaurant in London? Had a shoe on TV a while ago with a cheeky chappy fishmonger? He's just walked into the bar I'm in. Larger drinker.


----------



## User169 (22 Jun 2017)

Giorgio Locatelli - damn sure it's him


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jun 2017)

DP said:


> Wossat Italian chef with a restaurant in London? Had a shoe on TV a while ago with a cheeky chappy fishmonger? He's just walked into the bar I'm in. *Larger drinker*.



El nobbero






Shoes on TV and larger, how many have you had, DP?


----------



## theclaud (22 Jun 2017)

DP said:


> Giorgio Locatelli - damn sure it's him


I saw him not so long ago, in Berkeley Square when I was on the way to Brewdog Soho. Perhaps he's a covert beer-threader and is following us around.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Jun 2017)

psmiffy said:


> Wot it says on the glass
> 
> View attachment 358400
> 
> psmiffy says "cool and scrumptious"


Moss-brew


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jun 2017)

theclaud said:


> I saw him not so long ago, in Berkeley Square when I was on the way to Brewdog Soho. Perhaps he's a covert beer-threader and is following us around.



I saw a nightingale sing there!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jun 2017)

Dugges Avenyn Pale Ale, cascade, citra and simcoe hops, it's got a lovely fresh taste a la saison. Didn't realise it was £4.95 for a 330ml bottle which is £8.52 a pint, then I thought actually that's about right for Swedish beer which this is.


----------



## User169 (22 Jun 2017)

theclaud said:


> I saw him not so long ago, in Berkeley Square when I was on the way to Brewdog Soho. Perhaps he's a covert beer-threader and is following us around.



Berkeley Square I get. But Delft?? It's like a fire in sea parks!


----------



## stephec (22 Jun 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Heaven?



Almost, trouble is there's that much choice it took me at least ten minutes just to pick these four.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jun 2017)

Beaverton 8 Ball. More poncy Lunnun beer.


----------



## rich p (22 Jun 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I saw a nightingale sing there!


A Nighting Ale? New one on me...


----------



## rich p (22 Jun 2017)

Arbor Summit. Nuff said.


----------



## Dec66 (23 Jun 2017)

Dec66 said:


> I think I win the rarity prize today.
> 
> View attachment 358167
> View attachment 358168
> ...


It was getting lateish when I sampled the above, and I was keenly aware of having to ride back to Bethune from some remote spot outside Westvleteren, so I had to forego tasting the Westvleteren 8.

This morning I got a knock on the door.





Westvleteren 8!


----------



## User169 (23 Jun 2017)

Dec66 said:


> It was getting lateish when I sampled the above, and I was keenly aware of having to ride back to Bethune from some remote spot outside Westvleteren, so I had to forego tasting the Westvleteren 8.
> 
> This morning I got a knock on the door.
> 
> ...



I reckon the crafty monks are churning out more beer than they're letting on. It seems to be more and more easy to hold of it. My local beer shop usually has all three available and I think one of the Belgian supermarkets was selling it recently. 

Nice to go and try it at source though!


----------



## Dec66 (23 Jun 2017)

DP said:


> I reckon the crafty monks are churning out more beer than they're letting on. It seems to be more and more easy to hold of it. My local beer shop usually has all three available and I think one of the Belgian supermarkets was selling it recently.
> 
> Nice to go and try it at source though!



My matey, who lives in Brussels, told me I had to go up there to try "the best beer in the world" when he heard I'd be knocking about in Artois. As I'd planned to go to Ypres in any case, I was quite happy to take what I thought would be a quick squirt up the N8 on my bike to see what the fuss was about.

So, having got up to Westvleteren (which is a longer ride from Ypres than it looks on the Michelin map) I then tried to find the abbey. I saw the "St. Sixtusabdij" pointer sign in the middle of town, but didn't see it as I rode out the other side... So I rode back in to consult. Then I rode back out again, further this time, and eventually came to another pointer sign. I followed that down a rural lane for about half a kilometre, where I found an impromptu roadblock manned by four or five scary looking locals. I asked them where the abbey was; they all stared at me, two of them shrugged, before the spokesman for the group (who looked like something by Verne Troyer out of Kim Jong-Un) said "Return... Two right". Which I took to mean back to the main road and second on the right.

I rang my matey, who tried to guide me, but not very well, so I carried out out of town for perhaps another two k's, before finding another sign for the abbey. I followed that, wound around the rural lanes, and eventually, there it was... And it had closed 45 mins earlier.

Thankfully the cafe next door was still open...


----------



## smutchin (23 Jun 2017)

Popped into town for a haircut, would have been rude not to pop into the Tankerton Arms while I was there...





Turnstone Crest - an 'unfined' (ie hazy) pale ale. The chap serving described it as 'most flavoursome' and he's not wrong. Has an almost saison-like yeasty funkiness (this is a good thing @rich p ). 

The only thing spoiling my enjoyment is the beer bores at the next table.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jun 2017)

smutchin said:


> Popped into town for a haircut, would have been rude not to pop into the Tankerton Arms while I was there...The only thing spoiling my enjoyment is the beer bores at the next table.



Real ale twats?






Ahoy casketeers!


----------



## rich p (23 Jun 2017)

smutchin said:


> The only thing spoiling my enjoyment is the beer bores at the next table


If you were in Hook Norton, I'd have had a stab at naming one of them...


----------



## smutchin (23 Jun 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Real ale twats?



It's worse than that - they're Craft Beer Twats.

I'm sure they would have been Real Ale Twats until a few years ago, then they were bitten by a radioactive Brewdog and now they just sit there spouting hipster clichés like 'It's a shame some micropubs won't serve lager because actually there are some really good lagers out there'. FFS.


----------



## User169 (23 Jun 2017)

Cloudwater are in NL this weekend doing a couple of tap-takeovers.

Might have a pootle over to Utrecht on Sunday to visit the "Bendy Herring"..http://www.dekrommeharing.nl/

Seems they'll have..

BA Bergamot Cosweisse
BA Winterberry Cosweisse
DDH IPA Citra
DIPA JW Lees
Grapefruit Sour
Grisette El Dorado
Pale Ale Ekuanot


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jun 2017)

rich p said:


> If you were in Hook Norton, I'd have had a stab at naming one of them...



I bet I know the **** too.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jun 2017)

Hackney Wick  wheatbeer, ok but a bit on the lame side. Funky label though, probs why I bought it. Should have bought lager as there some really good ones out there. Apparently.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Jun 2017)

Picked these up when I popped into the local Co Op to get some cheese

Shall I be "crisp and aromatic" or "delicate and daring"??


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jun 2017)

I shall soon be getting off the train, just a few hundred yards from Tempest brewery. It's shut for the day.


----------



## User169 (23 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> I shall soon be getting off the train, just a few hundred yards from Tempest brewery. It's shut for the day.



They were in NL yesterday. They did a collaboration brew with De Mo during they day and then did a tap takeover in Rotterdam last night. Maybe hung-over today!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jun 2017)

DP said:


> They were in NL yesterday. They did a collaboration brew with De Mo during they day and then did a tap takeover in Rotterdam last night. Maybe hung-over today!


They are shut at this time every Friday


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jun 2017)

Feckin lazy jocks.

This is better although I didn't keep it in the fridge as per can instructions, nice though even if it was out of date, skanking cockney bastards.


----------



## User482 (23 Jun 2017)

View attachment 358626

Cheddar Ales Potholer. Golden Ale, bitter, refreshing, nice session pint. Micro User482 says "I prefer the amuse bouche".


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jun 2017)

Angry Mouse B&T, lovely stuff.


----------



## User169 (23 Jun 2017)

What it says on the tin. A bit one dimensional, but clean looking and nicely carbonated


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jun 2017)

Our lass brought back some Rhubarb and Custard cider from Aldi. Not sure I liked it but it certainly tasted just like the sweets


----------



## Crackle (23 Jun 2017)

OSB Headmaster.


----------



## Dec66 (23 Jun 2017)

It's a Chimay glass... But it's Westvleteren 8 inside. 

A perfect accompaniment to BBQ smoked peanuts.

I have wanderlust for the roads of France and Belgium again...


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Jun 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Real ale twats?
> 
> View attachment 358603
> 
> ...


Not 'arf, hop pickers!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jun 2017)

Primordial Ooze. Admiral of the Humber. Post FNRttC.

It is done.
I am undone



.


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Jun 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Primordial Ooze. Admiral of the Humber. Post FNRttC.
> 
> It is done.
> I am undone
> ...


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Jun 2017)

A flight a thirds in Bundobust, all are collaborations with the restaurant: Bombay Dazzler (Northern Monk), Juicy Bangra (Dry and Bitter) & Nimbu Sour (Chorlton).

Problem is, I don't know which is which 






I imagine the Chorlton one is my favourite


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Jun 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> A flight a thirds in Bundobust, all are collaborations with the restaurant: Bombay Dazzler (Northern Monk), Juicy Bangra (Dry and Bitter) & Nimbu Sour (Chorlton).
> 
> Problem is, I don't know which is which
> 
> ...



BD = right, NS = centre and JB is on the left.


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Jun 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> BD = right, NS = centre and JB is on the left.


Ok, I'll bite...

... How can you tell?


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Jun 2017)

Not often seen at this latitude; Almasty Dank IPA

Very good! Beautifully carbonated, it doubles in volume on the tongue without a perceptible bubble and no gassy sharpness. It tastes like beer too, iykwim


----------



## User169 (24 Jun 2017)

Hmm. Not really getting the double fudge. Can't detect any single fudge TBH. Nice enough Imp Stout,but was expecting a tad more unctuousness.


----------



## User169 (24 Jun 2017)

Dang!! Many thanks to @threebikesmcginty for this one. 

Sensational stuff.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Jun 2017)

Just picked up this lovely 8 CD Sun Records set, 50 Golden Years and I'm complimenting this with a Hooky Gold.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Jun 2017)

DP said:


> Dang!! Many thanks to @threebikesmcginty for this one.
> 
> Sensational stuff.
> 
> View attachment 358786



How's it settled in compared to the last one? Gotta say I've not had one of these for a couple of years now. Should bust one open soon, say November/December time.


----------



## keithmac (24 Jun 2017)

Are stouts allowed?, this is one of the nicest things I've ever drank out of a glass!.


----------



## MarkF (24 Jun 2017)

Farkin 'ell! I was in Leeds earlier, had a few, but now in rush for the train, we went in a bar and I told my pal we only had time for 2 halves, gave him a tenner and went for a tinkle. Came back, yep, 2 halves of beer there, asked for my change and there was was none, plus he'd had to top up with a quid too. Leeds.


----------



## keithmac (24 Jun 2017)

MarkF said:


> Farkin 'ell! I was in Leeds earlier, had a few, but now in rush for the train, we went in a bar and I told my pal we only had time for 2 halves, gave him a tenner and went for a tinkle. Came back, yep, 2 halves of beer there, asked for my change and there was was none, plus he'd had to top up with a quid too. Leeds.



Ouch!, I thought £4.30 a pint was bad enough in York!.


----------



## MarkF (24 Jun 2017)

keithmac said:


> Ouch!, I thought £4.30 a pint was bad enough in York!.



Last Saturday I took MrsF out in the sun, no 2 beers/lagers in Leeds ever came in at less than £8.80. In Waterlane Boathouse MrsF decided to buy the drinks (whoopee), 2 lagers cost £11.40 and how I laughed........... Leeds was rammed at 6:30pm.


----------



## Chromatic (24 Jun 2017)

MarkF said:


> Farkin 'ell! I was in Leeds earlier, had a few, but now in rush for the train, we went in a bar and I told my pal we only had time for 2 halves, gave him a tenner and went for a tinkle. Came back, yep, 2 halves of beer there, asked for my change and there was was none, plus he'd had to top up with a quid too. Leeds.




To paraphrase John Lydon, 'do you ever get the feeling you've been had' with all this craft beer nonsense?


----------



## keithmac (24 Jun 2017)

Punch Bowl in York, no music licence so you can have a good chat and a decent pint at the right price!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2017)

keithmac said:


> Are stouts allowed?, this is one of the nicest things I've ever drank out of a glass!.
> 
> View attachment 358828



How did you/they get it the glass with the top on?


----------



## keithmac (25 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> How did you/they get it the glass with the top on?



That was just a random picture off the internet!, I think you could get the top if you poured it into the glass from a height but mine never looks like that.

If you like stout it's a lovely tastey drinking, too easy drinking to be honest at 8%!.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jun 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Primordial Ooze. Admiral of the Humber. Post FNRttC.
> 
> It is done.
> I am undone
> ...


Was actually a very good pint as Guinness knock-offs go.


----------



## User482 (25 Jun 2017)

APA. Promising.


----------



## User169 (25 Jun 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> How's it settled in compared to the last one? Gotta say I've not had one of these for a couple of years now. Should bust one open soon, say November/December time.



I thought it was great - the best barley wine I've drunk. Loads of complex dark fruit flavour. Sweet without being cloying. 

Could be aged even more I reckon as there's no sign of any sherry like oxidation yet.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Jun 2017)

City of London is all but closed.on a Sunday so I'm drinking in the hotel.

Pint of Harviestown Bitter and Twisted which is the only decent beer they've got. Down in Laaandan all week so hopefully some better options to enjoy


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jun 2017)

nickyboy said:


> City of London is all but closed.on a Sunday so I'm drinking in the hotel.
> 
> Pint of Harviestown Bitter and Twisted which is the only decent beer they've got. Down in Laaandan all week so hopefully some better options to enjoy
> View attachment 358919



Snap!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jun 2017)

It's been a while since I had a Kernel EIP, still a brilliant porter. Lovely stuff.


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Jun 2017)

Pineapple and langoustines, anyone?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jun 2017)

A very rare lunchtime half for me.

York Brewery. Guzzler. FNRttC tribute drink.


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Jun 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 359049
> 
> A very rare lunchtime half for me.
> 
> York Brewery. Guzzler. FNRttC tribute drink.


Looks like a keeper


----------



## theclaud (26 Jun 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Pineapple and langoustines, anyone?


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Jun 2017)

theclaud said:


>


Sounds rank


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jun 2017)

as confession is good for the soul I will admit to drinking 4 "pints" of Samuel Adams Boston Lager last evening to celebrate my Goddaughter's Confirmation.

The "pints" were 2/3rds of a pint for some reason I was unable to grasp to do with the bar having an aimer I can theme.


----------



## srw (26 Jun 2017)

When in Delft....






....duck to avoid a missile from @DP.

My excuse is that it was my turn to drive.


----------



## User169 (26 Jun 2017)

srw said:


> When in Delft....
> 
> View attachment 359080
> 
> ...



Where the hell are you? I'll come say hello.


----------



## srw (26 Jun 2017)

DP said:


> Where the hell are you? I'll come say hello.


In Bergambacht, outside Gouda. Probably a bit too far now! That was lunchtime on the Markt, and we're pottering southwards in the car tomorrow.

Another time, definitely. Delft is a delightful town to mooch around.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jun 2017)

I wouldn't normally beer on a Monday but I deserve this.


----------



## rich p (26 Jun 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Pineapple and langoustines, anyone?


----------



## User169 (26 Jun 2017)

srw said:


> In Bergambacht, outside Gouda. Probably a bit too far now! That was lunchtime on the Markt, and we're pottering southwards in the car tomorrow.
> 
> Another time, definitely. Delft is a delightful town to mooch around.



If you have bikes with you, the ride between Schoonhoven and Haastrecht is well worth it.


----------



## User169 (26 Jun 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Pineapple and langoustines, anyone?


----------



## psmiffy (26 Jun 2017)

Not what it says on the glass Afflingen Curvee






psmiffy says "cool and very pleasant but a bit too much like drinking cherryade"

(note the one eyed Labrador in the background)


----------



## keithmac (26 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> How did you/they get it the glass with the top on?



Tried my best but this is all I could muster yesterday, nothing like their picture perfect pint.

Thinking about it I think their glass is full of "normal" Guinness..


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Jun 2017)

DP said:


> View attachment 359083


More of this kind of thing

Beer rings

Mad Goose by Purity

Quaffable






Very quaffable


----------



## keithmac (26 Jun 2017)

Does look rather nice!, years back we used to go to the pub after work on Saturdays and have a few smooth pints of Kilkenny bitter. Went down a treat!.


----------



## User169 (27 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Have you seen our tour itinerary?



Yes. Hoping to intercept you at Breda.


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Jun 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 359049
> 
> A very rare lunchtime half for me.
> 
> York Brewery. Guzzler. FNRttC tribute drink.


Ooohhh, somebody's getting all arty today...
The Corby Blonde was in fine fettle at the Britannia in Elterwater on Sunday night , and the Hawkshead Drystone Stout at the Crafty Baa in Windermere (a fine establishment with some quality beers and some lovely Tom Waits loving ladies working behind the bar)...went very nicely with a cheese/charcuterie board. Hawkshead have also just done a collab brew with Siren which is most excellent. It's a spelt IPA called Thresher and wears it's 8% very well indeed. Flavourwise it has a nice subtle nuttiness from the spelt (I'm a big fan of spelt for baking), currently on tap at Tweedies in Grasmere. While I was cycling past Cumbrian Legendary Ales yesterday afternoon, I got a lovely blast of roasting malt wafting across the road-pukka! Tweedies also have their Vanilla Oatmeal Stout on tap at the mo.This is a cracking brew, a bit sweeter than the Drystone, but they haven't gone too over the top with the vanilla. I've been waiting to try this one for a while and I wasn't disappointed. Finally I tried the Rooster's Buckeye-a session IPA which packs a lot of flavour into its 3.5% ABV. Churs!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MUXDpYR6YE


----------



## srw (27 Jun 2017)

DP said:


> Yes. Hoping to intercept you at Breda.


Huzzah. See you then


----------



## srw (27 Jun 2017)

When in Dordrecht....





...be grateful it's Mrs W's turn to drive. We abandon the car in Numansdorp, which is a little west of here, tonight and ride Antwerpwards tomorrow.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (27 Jun 2017)

A pint of Owd Rodger. On holiday, I necked two of these rather too quickly on an empty stomach and upon getting up to leave the beer garden trod in the bowl of dog water. An embarrassing situation made worse by the uncannily perfect fit of the bowl on my foot. I was hopping around for a little while trying to rid myself of the damn thing.

I must have looked like metal Micky getting his shoes off.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (27 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Did anyone get any video?



Thankfully not. My wife favours simple phones that nearly run to a camera.

My daughter still has a weird sort of pendant made from welded up bicycle chain. I have no recollection of buying it but apparently I did that very afternoon. 

There is a series of photos of a very small girl looking like a cheap Mr T.


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Jun 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Thankfully not. My wife favours simple phones that nearly run to a camera.
> 
> My daughter still has a weird sort of pendant made from welded up bicycle chain. I have no recollection of buying it but apparently I did that very afternoon.
> 
> There is a series of photos of a very small girl looking like a cheap Mr T.


Welcome to my life


----------



## theclaud (27 Jun 2017)

theclaud said:


> Watch and learn, threefruitsmcginty. This beer has damsons in it, and is totally awesome. I have been pining for it since my last visit to Tebay services, and hereby pronounce anyone who doesn't like it a Right Clueless Nobber. Also from Stringers, I have a Mutiny Double Stout, and have thrown in *a poncey wildcard in the former of Hardknott Rhetoric - Green Tea and Szechaun Peppercorn Monstrous Quadruple Pale.* Pleased.
> 
> View attachment 358215



Belated news on the Hardknott Rhetoric. No. Just no. It's the sweetest thing I've ever tasted, and last week I tasted a Reese's Peanut Butter Cup cheesecake. In fairness to its claims to monstrousness, there's not much it hasn't got in it, except hops. And, funnily enough, Szechaun peppercorns - but we'll let that go. JtM would run out of adjectives. If I had another bottle I'd chuck it in a Christmas cake. That's the last time I play a poncey wildcard.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jun 2017)

theclaud said:


> Belated news on the Hardknott Rhetoric. No. Just no. It's the sweetest thing I've ever tasted, and last week I tasted a Reese's Peanut Butter Cup cheesecake. In fairness to its claims to monstrousness, there's not much it hasn't got in it, except hops. And, funnily enough, Szechaun peppercorns - but we'll let that go. JtM would run out of adjectives. If I had another bottle I'd chuck it in a Christmas cake. That's the last time I play a poncey wildcard.



Ha!


----------



## srw (28 Jun 2017)

When in Kapellen....





... watching trains come through the station, drying off and waiting for the rain to stop. And for the B&B lady to get back from babysitting a bit later than we'd hoped.


----------



## srw (28 Jun 2017)

I asked for something brown. The barperson (who looked as though he should have been in school suggested Leffe Bruin. The old boy propping up the bar said no. Very firmly.

A Rochefort and a white wine cost €7.20. Bargalicious.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jun 2017)

Stallhagen IPA, Finnish beer in Finland. Not bad for foreign. Only €11.50 too, how's that then mossy?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jun 2017)

srw said:


> I asked for something brown. The barperson (who looked as though he should have been in school suggested Leffe Bruin. The old boy propping up the bar said no. Very firmly.
> 
> A Rochefort and a white wine cost €7.20. Bargalicious.


yay for old boys


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Jun 2017)

It's Alien


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Jun 2017)

Youngs Special. x 6

and a Glenfarclas 15 year old.

Shlightly pished


----------



## theclaud (29 Jun 2017)

Tiny Rebel Gin Juice. Beer that tastes of gin. Back of the net!


----------



## User169 (29 Jun 2017)

You've got to hit up the classics now and again. Saison DuPont. Genius!!


----------



## srw (29 Jun 2017)

When in Antwerp...





oof. 11% in the middle of the afternoon, although I'm sure it's light by the standards of the intellectual renaissance of the humanists.





De Koninck. The local brew and not that distinctive.


----------



## User169 (29 Jun 2017)

srw said:


> When in Antwerp...
> 
> View attachment 359481
> 
> ...



You're supposed to drink de koninck from a bolleke!


----------



## srw (29 Jun 2017)

DP said:


> You're supposed to drink de koninck from a bolleke!


Yeah, but I wanted a large one. You'll notice I hid the Stella branding. I only bought it because it's local.

Ethical question for the assembled intellects. When in Leuven does one drink Stella "because it's local"?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jun 2017)

Any recommendations @DP?






Great Finnish country band playing!


----------



## stephec (29 Jun 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Any recommendations @DP?
> 
> View attachment 359501
> 
> ...


Start at the top, and work your way down until you fall over.


----------



## GM (29 Jun 2017)

Good old Asda's £2.50 for a 4 pack, it would have been rude not to......


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jun 2017)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jun 2017)

That porter was feckin ace.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That porter was feckin ace.


Did he handle your bags?


----------



## nickyboy (29 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> Did he handle your bags?



the masturbating on trains thread is thataway ----->>>


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Jun 2017)

DP said:


> You've got to hit up the classics now and again. Saison DuPont. Genius!!
> 
> View attachment 359479


One of my all time favourites of all time!


----------



## rich p (30 Jun 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That porter was feckin ace.


I've got a Flavourly selection of Scandi beers but yet to crack one open. 
This Bristol Beer one is nice. Hints of summink and a long Finnish...sorry, finish


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jun 2017)

rich p said:


> I've got a Flavourly selection of Scandi beers but yet to crack one open.
> This Bristol Beer one is nice. Hints of summink and a long Finnish...sorry, finish
> 
> View attachment 359649



In a new low for you, you've got your thumb/finger in the photo you wazzock.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Jun 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> In a new low for you, you've got your thumb/finger in the photo you wazzock.


Having seen the train etiquette thread is a relief it's his thumb


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jun 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Having seen the train etiquette thread is a relief is his thumb



Is he a carriage wanker?


----------



## theclaud (30 Jun 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is he a carriage wanker?


HBF.


----------



## srw (30 Jun 2017)

When in (checks map) Middelburg. Large Jupiler GYP. Leffe Bruin. Duv.

Other beer available elsewhere but not at café on square serving cheap (for Netherlands) DFBTs and schnitzel with cheese 'n' chips.


----------



## User169 (1 Jul 2017)

Altbier - Duesseldorf!!


----------



## srw (1 Jul 2017)

When in Sluis....





There might be a headwind. The Heineken Oud Bruin (mild) might have been a better idea.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Jul 2017)

http://www.thepilcrowpub.com/summerbeerthing/


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Jul 2017)

Cloudwater Mango Sour






I had a can of mango Rubicon with my ride and three in This'n'That a little while ago. It's a bit like that. Only sour. And alcoholic.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Jul 2017)

DP said:


> Altbier - Duesseldorf!!
> 
> View attachment 359785



That's a big one!


----------



## srw (1 Jul 2017)

When in Oostende...





... Pointless Celebrities and Doctor Who.


----------



## User169 (1 Jul 2017)

Train beer. Proper Duesseldorf Alt. Closest euro brew to English bitter.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Jul 2017)

Couple of cool ones earlier. Hooky Flag BC IPA v good. Kona Big Wave, ok but nothing startling.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Jul 2017)

DP said:


> Train beer. Proper Duesseldorf Alt. Closest euro brew to English bitter.
> 
> View attachment 359840


I have English bitter with scotch on the side


----------



## rvw (1 Jul 2017)

@srw in Oostende for supper, enjoying the local brew:






He say 'very nice'.


----------



## User169 (1 Jul 2017)

Beer cat


----------



## theclaud (1 Jul 2017)

On holiday!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Jul 2017)

DP said:


> Beer cat
> 
> View attachment 359895



Does that beermat say DeRat?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Jul 2017)

Just looked it up, you're sussing out the locals!


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jul 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Does that beermat say DeRat?


Looks like what knees...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Jul 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Looks like what knees...



Thought it might be t'abbey beer, eeee lad.


----------



## User169 (2 Jul 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Just looked it up, you're sussing out the locals!



Yep. Cool place.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Jul 2017)

DP said:


> Yep. Cool place.



Looks a great bar, good selection?


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Jul 2017)

Blackjack Vanilla Nutmeg Saison






Light and refreshing, served a bit warm to my mind but the perfect sharpener after yesterday's big effort


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> It's Alien
> 
> View attachment 359408


Game over man, game over.

Mrs M and I had a pub lunch, at the Cheshire Cat in Nantwich - nice pub and nice food. There were only two handpumps, so we tried both;

Boltmaker (Timothy Taylor, 4.0%)
Formerly "Best Bitter" (the name was changed to Boltmaker in 2012, apparently). It's like a more citrussy version of Landlord, I reckon - very refreshing when consumed in a beer garden with a massive cheese and pickle sandwich.

Cheshire Cat (Weetwood, 4.0%)
Has the typical thin feeling of its style (golden ale) but also an interesting, and refreshing floral quality that was just the ticket on a warm day.

Mrs M says: "These go very well with a grilled halloumi flatbread."


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Jul 2017)

Okay. This could be a mistake but I drink them so you don't have to.

La Debauché, Big Boy Chili Imperial Stout at 12%






It's not got a big chili thing (phew)

It's from a keg so a little frizzanté (I discovered the accents on Googlé Kéybörd)

It's a classic Imp. Stout. Chocolate, licorice, coffee and, yes, a little lift from the chili's.

It's very nice


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Jul 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Mrs M says: "These go very well with a grilled halloumi flatbread."


Liked but beginning to doubt Mrs M's tastes


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Jul 2017)

Dialogue from my day.

Two guys "educating" one another about beer.

"Bramling Cross will be interesting because, of course, Bramling Cross is an apple"

<Sigh>


----------



## Crackle (2 Jul 2017)

What it says







No idea. Dot a dold.


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Jul 2017)

Crackle said:


> What it says
> 
> View attachment 360040
> 
> ...


Go start the hot toddy thread on your own time


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Dialogue from my day.
> 
> Two guys "educating" one another about beer.
> 
> ...


I shudder to think what they make of Fuggles, in that case.


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Pineapple and langoustines, anyone?



I just tried this

It's nice


----------



## SteveF (2 Jul 2017)

A refreshing Hobgoblin Gold..


----------



## User169 (2 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> I just tried this
> 
> It's nice


----------



## nickyboy (2 Jul 2017)

Pint of Salfordian Seven Bro7hers Stout in the Glossop sunshine

Pretty decent stuff..nice coffee, licorice, burnt stuff...yadda yadda


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> I just tried this
> 
> It's nice


And you mocked Mrs M's halloumi flatbread! Langoustines indeed!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Jul 2017)

Moze






The neck label says, mango, blueberry and lime so the fruiters will like it although it hasn't actually got that shít in it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Jul 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Thought it might be t'abbey beer, eeee lad.



I thought that was really good but not one feckin 'like', obvs too sophisticated.


----------



## Velominati (2 Jul 2017)

I'm sat here enjoying a few pints Amber Spitfire 'Kentish Ale', have to keep it British, what what....


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Jul 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Moze
> 
> View attachment 360064
> 
> ...


Things have moved on, tbm. It's all about the shellfish now. Although you could argue that they're Fruits de Mer, I guess.


----------



## theclaud (2 Jul 2017)

No beer til 3:30pm today! I blame the ride leader.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Jul 2017)

Making the most of Glossop's one sunny day of the year

Punk'd


----------



## theclaud (2 Jul 2017)

@wanda2010 is channelling @Crackle.


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Jul 2017)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 360120
> @wanda2010 is channelling @Crackle.


Only if she pops up to say "Pah!" to that assertion though


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Jul 2017)

Old Hooky - yumtus.


----------



## srw (3 Jul 2017)

When in Bruges...





Bourgogne des Flandres.


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Jul 2017)

srw said:


> When in Bruges...
> View attachment 360199
> 
> 
> Bourgogne des Flandres.


----------



## User169 (3 Jul 2017)

Cloudwater just released a recipe for their IIPA Centennial scaled down for home brewers. 

For a 23l/6gallon batch, just the hops would set you back 60 EUR!


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Jul 2017)

DP said:


> Cloudwater just released a recipe for their IIPA Centennial scaled down for home brewers.
> 
> For a 23l/6gallon batch, just the hops would set you back 60 EUR!


EUR1.25 per pint!

Makes a 6 quid can seem more reasonable.

I do remember them saying to someone in response to the "why is your beer so cloudy?" question that the hops had cost them £70 and they didn't like the idea of throwing most of them away.


----------



## User169 (3 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> EUR1.25 per pint!
> 
> Makes a 6 quid can seem more reasonable.
> 
> I do remember them saying to someone in response to the "why is your beer so cloudy?" question that the hops had cost them £70 and they didn't like the idea of throwing most of them away.



I think with that amount of hops, I'd be lucky to get 20 litres. Just not sure it's worth it to be honest.


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Jul 2017)

DP said:


> I think with that amount of hops, I'd be lucky to get 20 litres. Just not sure it's worth it to be honest.


Not when you can rock up at the bottle shop and buy some actual Cloudwater


----------



## User169 (3 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Not when you can rock up at the bottle shop and buy some actual Cloudwater



Rode 25km to a beerstore the other day which had some cans of the IIPA Centennial. Could see the cans on the shelf, but the bloody shop was closed.


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Jul 2017)

DP said:


> Rode 25km to a beerstore the other day which had some cans of the IIPA Centennial. Could see the cans on the shelf, but the bloody shop was closed.


Come to Manc

There's oceans of it here


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Jul 2017)

DP said:


> Rode 25km to a beerstore the other day which had some cans of the IIPA Centennial. Could see the cans on the shelf, but the bloody shop was closed.



A well aimed brick would've put that right. You get a lot of that in Manchester too!


----------



## User169 (3 Jul 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> A well aimed brick would've put that right. You get a lot of that in Manchester too!



My D-lock came close to being repurposed.


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Not when you can rock up at the bottle shop and buy some actual Cloudwater


I've been thinking for some time that, in light of the prevailing Mancunian economic conditions, the Mossirlami should probably be revalued at £6.33 to 1 Ml ...


----------



## nickyboy (3 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> I've been thinking for some time that, in light of the prevailing Mancunian economic conditions, the Mossirlami should probably be revalued at £6.33 to 1 Ml ...



That's the slippery slope. You'll be wanting us to get rid of the Gold Standard next


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2017)

nickyboy said:


> That's the slippery slope. You'll be wanting us to get rid of the Gold Standard next


Bretton Woods is a yeast variety, right?


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> I've been thinking for some time that, in light of the prevailing Mancunian economic conditions, the Mossirlami should probably be revalued at £6.33 to 1 Ml ...


And the Mossirlami in your pocket.... Yaddah, yaddah


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Jul 2017)

nickyboy said:


> That's the slippery slope. You'll be wanting us to get rid of the Gold Standard next


Fixing to pineapple futures probably makes more sense...


----------



## Doseone (3 Jul 2017)

srw said:


> When in Bruges...
> View attachment 360199
> 
> 
> Bourgogne des Flandres.


That Bourgogne des Flandres is bl00dy lovely


----------



## theclaud (3 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4865830, member: 259"]Timmermans Oude Gueuze on BOGOF in the supermarket on the way home today but I could only get 10 bottles in the pannier as it was full of work-related junk. I love this stuff. Apparently it will keep and improve for up to 20 years. Yeah, right, it'll be lucky to see the end of the week!


View attachment 360259
[/QUOTE]
Just had one of those, in an 'Irish Pub' in Gent!


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2017)

Just been here for lunch at the Dolphin.




Salted beef and sour gherkin sandwich washed down with a couple of pints of Dartmoor Ale.


----------



## Crackle (4 Jul 2017)

My dold has don






Luuveerrrlly, malty, sweet, nutty, depth etc.....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Jul 2017)

Crackle said:


> My dold has don
> 
> View attachment 360438
> 
> ...



Real oysters? Fish is in!


----------



## Crackle (4 Jul 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Real oysters? Fish is in!


I didn't get anything oysterish from it but I was having it with fish and chips from the UK's best independent chippy.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Jul 2017)

Crackle said:


> I didn't get anything oysterish from it but I was having it with fish and chips from the UK's best independent chippy.



The Seven Seas on Butchers Row?


----------



## Crackle (4 Jul 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The Seven Seas on Butchers Row?


Funnily enough....................................







...........No


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Jul 2017)

Crackle said:


> Funnily enough....................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Closed down about 30 years ago anyway. Was the best...


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Jul 2017)

Crackle said:


> Funnily enough....................................
> 
> 
> ...........No





threebikesmcginty said:


> Closed down about 30 years ago anyway. Was the best...



Fiiiiight

Akshally, it's on brook road in flixton

Or anstruther ( not on brook road)

But I want some


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2017)

The 'poxy bit of white fish, coated in batter' thread is thaddaway >>>>>>>>


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Jul 2017)

I nabbed the last can of Hawkshead/Crooked Stave Key Lime Tau in the Crafty Baa in Windermere today ...as a big fan of both breweries I was really looking forward to trying this one. After the initial hit of sweetness the sourness and the lime really kick in-pukka! A million beers for me are never tau much (Cumbrian 5 Hop is another favourite of mine).


----------



## User169 (5 Jul 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I nabbed the last can of Hawkshead/Crooked Stave Key Lime Tau in the Crafty Baa in Windermere today ...as a big fan of both breweries I was really looking forward to trying this one. After the initial hit of sweetness the sourness and the lime really kick in-pukka! A million beers for me are never tau much (Cumbrian 5 Hop is another favourite of mine).



Just missed that one at the weekend. The bar had sold the last can just before I got there.


----------



## User169 (5 Jul 2017)

Alcoholic lemon curd.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Jul 2017)

DP said:


> Alcoholic lemon curd.
> 
> View attachment 360586


I like this development

Is it spreadable?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> I like this development
> 
> Is it spreadable?



Vomitable.


----------



## User169 (5 Jul 2017)

Manc beer In de buurt!!


----------



## User169 (5 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> I like this development
> 
> Is it spreadable?



The big lumps of yeast certainly were!


----------



## srw (5 Jul 2017)

When in Maastricht...
















Drink Bavaria. Which is at least Dutch even if it's not the highest quality. Recovery drinks, not only from 64 unexpectedly lumpy miles but also from dodgy tummies. We thought last night we'd be relegated again, to the train, but after a late start found our own way to Rieuville.

The Oud Bruin is an extremely Mild. Served with an unexpected sweet-and-sour chicken with black pepper and fried onion salad. Sla met kip is usually something else, I thought.

That @theclaud is probably drinking something more exciting.


----------



## theclaud (5 Jul 2017)

srw said:


> That @theclaud is probably drinking something more exciting.



Since you mention it...





The waiters at this gaff were right there with the beer advice. Adrian and I finished on a Lazy Sunday imperial coffee stout. @wanda2010 has the pics of that one.


----------



## srw (6 Jul 2017)

Look who I've found in Café Frape.





I'm drinking a Floreffe Dubbel. "Dark and in the middle between bitter and sweet".


----------



## srw (6 Jul 2017)

A quiet afternoon in Café Frape.


----------



## User169 (6 Jul 2017)

srw said:


> Look who I've found in Café Frape.
> 
> View attachment 360693
> 
> I'm drinking a Floreffe Dubbel. "Dark and in the middle between bitter and sweet".



Is TC drinking Taras Boulba? Such a lovely beer and one of the best labels.


----------



## srw (6 Jul 2017)

DP said:


> Is TC drinking Taras Boulba? Such a lovely beer and one of the best labels.


Yes she was. Before something horribly fruity and hoppy from 7th heaven brewery.

In the meantime I had a gouverneur blond. Pacing myself, you see.


----------



## theclaud (6 Jul 2017)

DP said:


> Is TC drinking Taras Boulba? Such a lovely beer and one of the best labels.


No flies on DP. I had a Gueuze Tilquin and then our host chose me a delicious thing called Hopla by a local woman brewer. Foodie liked it but is barred from drinking it for making disparaging remarks! It was followed up by the Taras Boulba then a thing called something to do with feathers, which tasted exactly like Tiny Rebel's Cwtch. Might have had a second go at the Hopla...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Jul 2017)

The Sweet Things Black IPA, and we all know I am a sucker for a black ipa, see posts passim, was my undoing. Five pints later I swapped to Punk IPA.

Now I must face the inevitable consequences. And I have to be at work for 07:00 am and it has taken fifteen minutes to type this....


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Jul 2017)

Just had an Old Speckled Hen with me pie 'n chips. Not as tasty as I'd recalled.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jul 2017)

Still trying to recall what I had last night, Punk was involved as well as some other stuff, it was all quite nice though that I do remember.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jul 2017)

Taras Boulba is my new favourite name for beer.


----------



## srw (7 Jul 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Taras Boulba is my new favourite name for beer.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (7 Jul 2017)




----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Jul 2017)

DP said:


> Just missed that one at the weekend. The bar had sold the last can just before I got there.


----------



## User482 (7 Jul 2017)

A couple of homebrews for me: first, a session bitter made by a friend, tasted very much like London Pride. Nice. Then my own APA which may need a little longer to condition, but is shaping up nicely. Just the job for a warm evening.


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Jul 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> I shudder to think what they make of Fuggles, in that case.


They probably think they're something out of Harry Potter...


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2017)

Stumble Bee

Pretty good.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Jul 2017)

I've cashed in my Father's Day gift voucher (that I gave the kids the money to buy)
Looking forward to the Neon Raptor as it comes recommended. Cloudwater and Kernel will be good of course. Others are a bit of a curve ball


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jul 2017)

Hook Norton Haymaker at Poshstock, it's a great beer, lovely hop bitterness.






Brought my beer fest poly glass so don't have to suffer the squidy versions


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Jul 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Just had an Old Speckled Hen with me pie 'n chips. Not as tasty as I'd recalled.


Greene King have probably changed the recipe....a shame if so

[QUOTE 4870999, member: 259"]Nice head![/QUOTE]
I've heard Miss Goodbody appreciates a bit of that....


----------



## TVC (7 Jul 2017)

Einstok. Icelandic IPA. 5.6%abv. Quite bitter, not a beer to drink quickly but very nice.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Einstok. Icelandic IPA. 5.6%abv. Quite bitter, not a beer to drink quickly but very nice.
> 
> View attachment 360923



Nice you got a flag in it!


----------



## nickyboy (8 Jul 2017)

Sheffield Uni open day. Son #2 and Mrs N have gone to experience a taster lecture. Only one accompanying adult allowed so I'm in the University Arms drinking a chocolate milk stout. Yummy


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Jul 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Sheffield Uni open day. Son #2 and Mrs N have gone to experience a taster lecture. Only one accompanying adult allowed so I'm in the University Arms drinking a chocolate milk stout. Yummy
> 
> View attachment 360963


Ooh

Pale rider there too


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jul 2017)

Spaten, German beer, good stuff for a hot day. It's fairly bog standard I guess, not overly flavoursome but pleasant with a light floral aroma and a hint of bitterness. On offer from 'trose too so middle-class bargainicious!


----------



## srw (8 Jul 2017)

When in Breda...

Simon and Garfunkel and local beer.






It's a small world watching the hen parties stagger between the Aussie and Irish pubs, and most of the party has dispersed to the winds.


----------



## srw (8 Jul 2017)

Lowlander Poorter. Smells like sloe gin. That's proper fruit for beer.


----------



## srw (8 Jul 2017)

The worst timed order in the world. First of four small tasting glasses, ordered 30 seconds before a text from @theclaud telling me to go somewhere else...





Cloud 9 to øl


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2017)

One of those fruit beer things, this time it's brambles


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2017)

srw said:


> The worst timed order in the world. First of four small tasting glasses, ordered 30 seconds before a text from @theclaud telling me to go somewhere else...
> View attachment 361056
> 
> 
> Cloud 9 to øl


Hope you told her to fark off


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> One of those fruit beer things, this time it's brambles
> View attachment 361059


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jul 2017)

srw said:


> View attachment 361035
> 
> 
> Lowlander Poorter. Smells like sloe gin. That's proper fruit for beer.



A small box of dog ends is an unusual bar snack.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


>


It wasnae that great. I drank it, obvs, but I'll not be getting another.


----------



## srw (8 Jul 2017)

The rest of the tasters. Wereldale housebeer, roughly a bitter. Trappist dubbel. And Zattel from IJ brewery. All drunk rather than savoured, but all excellent. The Zattel is a toffeeish Tripel. That @DP had All you can wheat, which was my first. 





And @DP and I have met up with @theclaud and @wanda2010 and @mmmmartin and @ianmac62 and I've had a white beer.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2017)

This is rather excellent


----------



## nickyboy (8 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4872307, member: 259"]I only went to the University Arms once. It was dead handy for the tower, and so a bunch of us went to celebrate after our first programming exercise and several hours later someone threw up all over the bar and we were all barred![/QUOTE]

For what is ostensibly a University pub it has an embarrassment of beer riches

Two different Thornbridges (one was Jaipur, can't remember the other), Punk, Titanic Plum Porter, the ones in the photo and at least 7 or 8 others

Trouble was I was driving or it could have been a very jolly afternoon indeed


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4872541, member: 259"]By the way, a propos of nowt, I loved Sheffield as a uni town. I did my MSc there and wished I'd done my BSc.[/QUOTE]

Yeah, my brother was at Sheffield in the 80s, he loved it, we had a good time visiting him there too.


----------



## srw (9 Jul 2017)

Oh look. I seem to have found another photo of beer.





The daughter of the ear of corn. Smoked vanilla imperial stout, or thereabouts. Delicious


----------



## theclaud (9 Jul 2017)

Ferry beer. I know, I know, but it's better than the Heineken. S has a Murphy's - the stout, not the minging red stuff - and is missing her daily Kasteel Rouge.


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Jul 2017)

Wetherspoons cider festival

I may be some time


----------



## theclaud (9 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Wetherspoons cider festival
> 
> I may be some time
> 
> View attachment 361277


Ahem. You know where it is.


----------



## User169 (9 Jul 2017)

Fruit and veg trigger warning!

Pango IPA from brewski. Passionfruit, pineapple and mango IPA.


----------



## User169 (9 Jul 2017)

Onheilsprofeet from Jopen. Imp stout aged on aquavit barrels. Getting a bit of minty spirit burn. Disastrously drinkable for a 12.5% brew


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Jul 2017)

Bitter That (Brew Foundation, 5% abv)




An unusual one this, in that it's a Brew Foundation beer that I'm not crazy about. It's rasiny, caramelly, but doesn't have the balancing bitter notes that I'd like (or at least, not in the quantity that I'd like them). I may give it a while and try another though, as I'm certain I've had this and enjoyed it on draught.

Maple Gold (Holts, 4.5%)




An interesting clash of styles in this one - the base beer is a fairly typical gold, light and slightly bitter, with the maple that gives the beer its name overlaid and producing a syrupy sweetness. I really think that it needs more of a balance in the taste than it has - the base beer just can't compete with the maple. Not for me, but I've heard other folk praise it as an easy drinker - personally, I think the maple works against it as a refreshing beer.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## marinyork (9 Jul 2017)

nickyboy said:


> For what is ostensibly a University pub it has an embarrassment of beer riches
> 
> Two different Thornbridges (one was Jaipur, can't remember the other), Punk, Titanic Plum Porter, the ones in the photo and at least 7 or 8 others
> 
> Trouble was I was driving or it could have been a very jolly afternoon indeed



The place has had a couple of minor makeovers but the thornbridge and abbeydale brewery beers are available at a lot of uni pubs. Arguably several other uni pubs are pretty good these days after sprawl by both unis. Sadly one of the ones I liked closed down late last year.


----------



## stephec (9 Jul 2017)

DP said:


> Fruit and veg trigger warning!
> 
> Pango IPA from brewski. Passionfruit, pineapple and mango IPA.
> 
> View attachment 361314


I'm sure I've seen this somewhere before?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Jul 2017)

DP said:


> Onheilsprofeet from Jopen. Imp stout aged on aquavit barrels. Getting a bit of minty spirit burn. Disastrously drinkable for a 12.5% brew
> 
> View attachment 361322



Already listing, DP!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Jul 2017)

Leading Light, light ale from Bespoke Brewing in the Forest of Dean. Nice light beer, slightly maltt, good stuff and only 3.5%.






Big guns, big Duv.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Jul 2017)

marinyork said:


> The place has had a couple of minor makeovers but the thornbridge and abbeydale brewery beers are available at a lot of uni pubs. Arguably several other uni pubs are pretty good these days after sprawl by both unis. Sadly one of the ones I liked closed down late last year.



Son #2 was more impressed by the special offer Koppaberg Rhubarb Cider in one of the student bars for £1.50 a pint

To be fair he much prefers orange, cloudy, grapefruity stuff but it's all about bang for his buck


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2017)

Some real babes here over the weekend.
Unity Quorum is a Belgian style with cardamom and cocoa. Stonking. 
Half cut DIPA , another winner from Magic Rock. 
And Cloudwater's IIPA Centennial. A fruity beauty...


----------



## nickyboy (10 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> Some real babes here over the weekend.
> Unity Quorum is a Belgian style with cardamom and cocoa. Stonking.
> Half cut DIPA , another winner from Magic Rock.
> And Cloudwater's IIPA Centennial. A fruity beauty...
> ...



Magic Rock is another local one to me, and owned by a keen cyclist. I got chatting to some MTBers on a ride yesterday and they were finishing their ride at the brewery for a few pints

When you come up we should plan a route taking in the brewery taps as there are some crackers.....Buxton Brewery, Torrside (in New Mills), Magic Rock and a load of little local ones too

ps ...I've got a can of the Centennial. Probably drink it next weekend

Edit....actually it would be great...ride over Holme Moss to Huddersfield and drink a shed load at Magic Rock tap. Then get train back


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Magic Rock is another local one to me, and owned by a keen cyclist. I got chatting to some MTBers on a ride yesterday and they were finishing their ride at the brewery for a few pints
> 
> When you come up we should plan a route taking in the brewery taps as there are some crackers.....Buxton Brewery, Torrside (in New Mills), Magic Rock and a load of little local ones too
> 
> ...


I like the way you're thinking Nick!


----------



## theclaud (10 Jul 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Edit....actually it would be great...ride over Holme Moss to Huddersfield and drink a shed load at Magic Rock tap. Then get train back


Is this a private love-in for you and Rich, or is everyone invited?


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2017)

theclaud said:


> Is this a private love-in for you and Rich, or is everyone invited?


Everyone apart from the ones we're going to slag off...

Looking forward to seeing you there TC


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Jul 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Magic Rock is another local one to me, and owned by a keen cyclist.


The Magic Rock instagram feed had a lot of stuff from what seemed to be a brewery MTB trip recently.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Jul 2017)

theclaud said:


> Is this a private love-in for you and Rich, or is everyone invited?



If you can

(a) Cycle over Holme Moss

(b) Drink plenty of Magic Rock

You're very welcome


----------



## srw (10 Jul 2017)

nickyboy said:


> If you can
> 
> (a) Cycle over Holme Moss
> 
> ...


Is Holme Moss anything like this sort of moss?


----------



## User482 (10 Jul 2017)

srw said:


> Is Holme Moss anything like this sort of moss?
> View attachment 361398


This sort of Moss:






A man of your calibre would knock that off before breakfast, I reckon.


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Jul 2017)

Thirteen quid return from Manchester on the train and only half an hour (then 10 mins walk to the brewery).

Get the slow train back and do the ale trail:

http://www.realaletrail.net/


----------



## nickyboy (10 Jul 2017)

User482 said:


> This sort of Moss:
> 
> View attachment 361400
> 
> ...



That's the other way (from Huddersfield). The "from Manchester" way is even easier. I wouldn't recommend getting tanked up on Magic Rock and trying to ride back though. It's a 50mph descent off the Moss


----------



## Aperitif (10 Jul 2017)

Sounds like an 'artistic' sporting event. 
Cecil Court has a shopfront display dedicated to the Nickyboyteers... 




And there's even a snap of DP...


----------



## Crackle (10 Jul 2017)

Big Dog






And we're all staying at Nicky's place for this brewery ride are we?


----------



## rich p (11 Jul 2017)

Tuesday is the new Friday...

This Danish offering is remarkably good. Bombay IPA is subtly different from an India Pale Ale obvs
Defo both sprod and aromatic.

Followed by the excellent SW Tap 5


----------



## nickyboy (12 Jul 2017)

The ride to Magic Rock is on !!!

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/september-9-manchester-to-magic-rock-brewery.221008/

We will also stop off in Holmfirth for lunch and a few beers too

All welcome


----------



## User169 (13 Jul 2017)

Saison from Rotterdam. Made with watermint, wormwood and Japanese knotweed.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jul 2017)

DP said:


> Saison from Rotterdam. Made with watermint, wormwood and Japanese knotweed.
> 
> View attachment 361943



WTAF! Is it nice with all that stuff in it?


----------



## User169 (13 Jul 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> WTAF! Is it nice with all that stuff in it?



Quite a vegetal note. Slightly minty aftertaste, but it ain't exactly saison dupont. Niet mijn ding!


----------



## User169 (13 Jul 2017)

Rocking the saisons tonight. This is 'Man love' from Oedipus brewing. Hopped with Sorachi Ace - nice brew.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jul 2017)

Bad pint earlier so making up for it with a Westie Dub. Dubbel yumtus.


----------



## SteveF (14 Jul 2017)

A little visit to St Peter's Brewery... Black IPA....


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Jul 2017)

SteveF said:


> A little visit to St Peter's Brewery... Black IPA....
> View attachment 362105


----------



## jongooligan (14 Jul 2017)

A Duvel trinity of bottle, glass and beermat outside the Campanile in Calais where I persuaded Mrs JJ to take me to Bruges for my birthday. It's not until December but I'm already gearing up for it.


----------



## SteveF (14 Jul 2017)

Little Sharpie from the Humpty Dumpty Brewery......


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Jul 2017)

SteveF said:


> Little Sharpie from the Humpty Dumpty Brewery......
> 
> View attachment 362129


Aaaaahhhh

that's better


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2017)

I've been digging holes and mixing concrete all day, and was wondering if it was a bit premature to crack open a can. 
But if it's okay for SteveF, who am I to disagree.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Jul 2017)

Unlike @rich p I've had an easy day. But I've cracked open an old favourite anyway


----------



## SteveF (14 Jul 2017)

Lacons Encore... Refreshing...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> I've been digging holes and mixing concrete all day, and was wondering if it was a bit premature to crack open a can.
> But if it's okay for SteveF, who am I to disagree.
> 
> View attachment 362130



Can knee lad.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


>



Is it shite mossy?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2017)

Seeing as they are sponsoring Hibs this year, I thought I should support this lot


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Jul 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is it shite mossy?


_Black_ IPA

Nuff said


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> _Black_ IPA
> 
> Nuff said



Oh so fruit and fish is ok but you've got issues with BIPA, unbelievable!?


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Jul 2017)

It's not pale if it's black


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> It's not pale if it's black



It's not beer if it's a fish.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jul 2017)

Angry Mouse B&T, unusual hop combo; hersbrucker, celeia, perle and bobek. It's got oats in it too. Lovely stuff.


----------



## User169 (14 Jul 2017)

Beer Geek Dessert. No point in fannying around - straight in there with an 11% imp oatmeal stout brewed with cocoa and vanilla. 

Very decent. Oily, bitter choccy with a nice smooth vanilla finish. Pancreas busting levels of sweetness. 

Minus points for a slightly dodgy aroma.


----------



## stephec (14 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> I've been digging holes and mixing concrete all day,/QUOTE]
> 
> At your age?!!!!!


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2017)

It keeps me young looking and fit.

That and the botox (and the breast enhancement natch)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jul 2017)

One of today's purchases. Some German stuff with neck label, and dangly frisky goats


----------



## SteveF (15 Jul 2017)

A Golden Jackal in the Ribs of Beef Norwich, nice easy drinking pint..


----------



## srw (15 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> One of today's purchases. Some German stuff with neck label, and dangly frisky goats
> View attachment 362269


For the full experience, find a vaulted cellar and heat it so that you're sweating, hire a 5-piece oompah band and pump them through a bad sound system, give everyone a large plate of pork knuckle and bread dumplings, and serve the beer in litre glasses.

Starkbierfest is the more dangerous, less known spring equivalent of Oktoberfest.


----------



## SteveF (15 Jul 2017)

Elderflower Ale??


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jul 2017)

The beer emporium owner was stocking the shelves this morning when I went in, fruit and the sea and sours seemed to feature heavily...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> One of today's purchases. Some German stuff with neck label, and dangly frisky goats
> View attachment 362269



You're in first place for most elaborate neck label.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jul 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Bad pint earlier so making up for it with a Westie Dub. Dubbel yumtus.
> 
> View attachment 362029


The beer emporium owner can thank this pic for my visit today, got a couple of bottles. Disappointingly he had no Orval in stock, and as soon as I walked in said "I'm out of Orval, but it'll be back in midweek along with a lot of new Belgian beers" Yay!


----------



## rich p (15 Jul 2017)

This was very nice...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> This was very nice...
> 
> View attachment 362286



They've gone all out on the pump clip art.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> This was very nice...
> 
> View attachment 362286



Easy, tiger


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jul 2017)

Wonder if rich has a black eye and the words 'f*ck off you old perv' left ringing in his lugholes.


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Jul 2017)

That's a peanut butter blondie with a Northern Monk Mocha Porter in the background.

Nom nom nom


----------



## rich p (15 Jul 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Easy, tiger


It was a bit young although quite refreshing nevertheless, but I suspect it may get better with age. 
I think I'll stop now...


----------



## rich p (15 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 362296
> 
> 
> That's a peanut butter blondie with a Northern Monk Mocha Porter in the background.
> ...


A BS Plateau beermat!
WTF is a peanut butter blondie? Health food for Mancunians?


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> A BS Plateau beermat!
> WTF is a peanut butter blondie? Health food for Mancunians?


It's a pump clip (the BS Plateau whosits, not the blondie, the blondie is like a brownie only blond)


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Jul 2017)

Three way collaboration: Cloudwater, Verdant & Lost and Grounded

It's called Loral and Hardi

Yeasty, hoppy, beery

Too dear







ETA: hang on a minute, it's orangey. Really quite nice. It's been promoted to "dear"


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jul 2017)

Hook Norton Beer Festival. 135 beers on tap, I'm 2 in.

Harveys Malt Brown (in honour of rich). Nice stuff, rich, burnt sugar, that kind of thing.






Flowerpots Bitter, lovely brewery, great beer.






Slaters...


----------



## Crackle (15 Jul 2017)

Yesterday, farking home seemed so far away, oh how I long for yesterday.........as the Beatles might have writ






Jail ale, without a dold. Very nice.


----------



## Biff600 (15 Jul 2017)

We have quite a substantial annual beer festival here in Peterborough, and apart from the times I've been away on my war canoe sorting out some politicians problems for them, I haven't missed one in years.
As for the beers and ciders, can't really remember much (therefore objective achieved !)

This year I have booked the week off work, so I'll be cycling each morning, then getting walloped every afternoon/evening, so stand by for late night rantings of how much I love you and how great this kebab tastes !!


----------



## jongooligan (15 Jul 2017)

A tea time livener before a sesh at Pelaw Grange dogs. The only dog track I know to have won a regional CAMRA award for best club.


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> One of today's purchases. Some German stuff with neck label, and dangly frisky goats
> View attachment 362269


Just don't start insisting that you'll only drink stuff that has prancing animals suspended from it from now on... 


srw said:


> For the full experience, find a vaulted cellar and heat it so that you're sweating, hire a 5-piece oompah band and pump them through a bad sound system, give everyone a large plate of pork knuckle and bread dumplings, and serve the beer in litre glasses.
> 
> Starkbierfest is the more dangerous, less known spring equivalent of Oktoberfest.


Get these lads in;

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Jk3kg0sYjU



SteveF said:


> Elderflower Ale??
> 
> View attachment 362284


Purple Moose do one of these, Ysgawen. It's bloody lovely - used to be a seasonal, but it was so popular that it's now a core beer in their range.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jul 2017)

Had some others but need to review my list and photos first.


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Jul 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Had some others but need to review my list and photos first.


This is something I never do

You may have noticed


----------



## Crackle (15 Jul 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Had some others but need to review my list and photos first.


And hang your anorak up first.


----------



## SteveF (16 Jul 2017)

Ghostship off the Suffolk coast...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Jul 2017)

Crackle said:


> And hang your anorak up first.



Ahoy fellow casketeer!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Jul 2017)

I've lost my blasted list, I have got it on a spreadsheet though so fear not I might be able to come up with the info yet!

Just having a Black Rock Porter whilst I contemplate stuff. Nice malt, burnt, sweet and bitter porter type things shaking down. Slightly thin but I'll forgive it that.


----------



## rich p (16 Jul 2017)

This is one of the best beers ever. If you can, get some. Red wine barrel aged, malty, chocolate, sensational. 8 per cent.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> This is one of the best beers ever. If you can, get some. Red wine barrel aged, malty, chocolate, sensational. 8 per cent.
> 
> View attachment 362480


Gimme some


----------



## rich p (16 Jul 2017)

On reflection, it's up their with the best of DeMo. 
Second up, a cask drawn murky NEIPA. Hops, fruit etc. Pretty quaffable, from Unbarred local brewery.
So far is a pretty good Sunday afternoon!


----------



## Spartak (16 Jul 2017)

Pre dinner drink ......


----------



## srw (16 Jul 2017)

Yes, I know the wine thread is thisaway -------> and the Pimms thread is thataway <------. But somewhere in the middle I had one of these:






It claims to be McEwans No.1, but back when I was 18 I used to alternate No1 and Wadworth's 6X, and each was only about 4.5%. This is 7.3%.

It's rather good with a barbeque - sweet and strong but still with a lot of depth. I'd buy it.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Jul 2017)

srw said:


> Yes, I know the wine thread is thisaway -------> and the Pimms thread is thataway <------. But somewhere in the middle I had one of these:
> 
> View attachment 362557
> 
> ...


7.3%

Get in


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> 7.3%
> 
> Get in



It's good stuff, I've menched it a few times.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Jul 2017)

1845 with a Westie dub chaser.











Major cracklehead alert!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Jul 2017)

srw said:


> Yes, I know the wine thread is thisaway -------> and the Pimms thread is thataway <------. But somewhere in the middle I had one of these:
> 
> View attachment 362557
> 
> ...



Never mind the Pims and shīt, is that a plastic 'glass'? The shame...


----------



## srw (16 Jul 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Never mind the Pims and shīt, is that a plastic 'glass'? The shame...


mea culpa mea culpa mea maxima culpa


----------



## Doseone (16 Jul 2017)

Managed to get a couple in this weekend, been supporting local brewers. First up was Brecon Brewery, chocolate orange stout. It was fab, neither too chocolatey nor too orangey, both were very subtle, really liked this and I'm not normally into stout.







Next was in the tap bar, pint of Otley. This one was very hoppy and bitter but cold and crisp. I liked it, my mate hated it and the lady who served me tried it and didn't like it either - said it was too bitter.






Then today had Brecon Brewery again - this overdid the citrus a bit and tasted stronger than its 4.3%. Still nice though, I'd have it again on a hot day.






I've got a bottle of Brecon Brewery Mind Bleach 10% in the fridge which I didn't get round to having this weekend. Looking forward to that one.


----------



## User169 (17 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> This is one of the best beers ever. If you can, get some. Red wine barrel aged, malty, chocolate, sensational. 8 per cent.
> 
> View attachment 362480



Kirsty Allsopp wouldn't approve.


----------



## rich p (17 Jul 2017)

DP said:


> Kirsty Allsopp wouldn't approve.


My son has already applied to planning for a utility room extension, after my CC public shaming


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> This is rather excellent
> View attachment 361083


Those guys do some braw brews!


----------



## theclaud (17 Jul 2017)

DP said:


> Kirsty Allsopp wouldn't approve.


To be fair, she disapproved of Rich even before this shock revelation.


----------



## Milzy (17 Jul 2017)

Magic Rock Brewery in Huddersfield


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jul 2017)

Beer...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jul 2017)

Rich p stole my camera, Franc n Stein from Flipside, local Notts brewery, nice light beer, really yumtus.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jul 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Rich p stole my camera, Franc n Stein from Flioside, local Notts brewery, nice light beer, really yumtus.
> 
> View attachment 362753


Wow! Nearly as shaky as an England XI in Notts...congratulations.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jul 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Wow! Nearly as shaky as an England XI in Notts...congratulations.



Howzat!


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jul 2017)

Couple of Brit 'wild' or Lambic beers.
The Lemons is super sour but drunk proper cold is super refreshing too!
The Modus Operandi is gently sour but with wonderfully complex flavours... IMO better slightly warmer to appreciate the taste.
Farkin' pricey though.....


----------



## theclaud (18 Jul 2017)

Nightcap. Smog Rocket. Bit pissed.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jul 2017)

theclaud said:


> Nightcap. Smog Rocket. Bit pissed.
> 
> View attachment 362797


Blimey, must be bad, all the colour has drained from your world....


----------



## nickyboy (18 Jul 2017)

Hosing down in Honkers

There's a decent bar near my hotel that has some interesting beers. This one is Young Masters (a HK brewery) dark IPA ....sorry Mossy

Pretty nice but forex rate is killing me






Here for a few days so hopefully some more local brews to come


----------



## Doseone (18 Jul 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Hosing down in Honkers
> 
> There's a decent bar near my hotel that has some interesting beers. This one is Young Masters (a HK brewery) dark IPA ....sorry Mossy
> 
> ...



Travel and beer are 2 of life's best pleasures!


----------



## User169 (18 Jul 2017)

Beer Engineers??!

Well I'm a Beer Architect - that'll show 'em

These guys akshully make good beer btw


----------



## nickyboy (18 Jul 2017)

Walking back to hotel and stumbled upon Little Creatures brewhouse

Imports Little Creatures from Oz and brews stuff themselves

I had a try of their milk stout but it wasn't great so had a pint of Little Creatures Pale Ale which was perfectly acceptable on a wet and steamy evening. Pity they,d run out of their own Marmalade IPA....fancied that


----------



## srw (18 Jul 2017)

I'm staring at the label in the hopes that it will inspire chilly feelings.

I suspect that the grocer to the discerning middle classes overstocked at the back end of last year, but it's still worth drinking.


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Jul 2017)

QUOTE="DP, post: 4878505, member: 169"]Rocking the saisons tonight. This is 'Man love' from Oedipus brewing. Hopped with Sorachi Ace - nice brew.

View attachment 361948
[/QUOTE]
Ace Ace baby!


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Jul 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> They've gone all out on the pump clip art.


Can't beat a bit of pumping...


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Jul 2017)

nickyboy said:


> The ride to Magic Rock is on !!!
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/september-9-manchester-to-magic-rock-brewery.221008/
> 
> ...


Iirc the tap also sells Magic Rock cycling gear - pretty nice if you like their house style.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jul 2017)

Nearly fell off the bottom of page 2, the shame...

Quick pint of this in The Norman Knight in Whichford, excellent beer, most yumtus.


----------



## SteveF (21 Jul 2017)

Took mum out for tea and cake, apparently the café was in a vineyard and Brewery, who knew! Bought a few bottles to try and as we passed Tiptree popped in, mum likes their marmalade, picked up a gin liqueur for Mrs Steve...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jul 2017)

G'day, Arbor Oz Bomb, galaxy and vic secret hops from Australia cobber. Nice hazey IPA.


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> G'day, Arbor Oz Bomb, galaxy and vic secret hops from Australia cobber. Nice hazey IPA.
> 
> View attachment 363315


One of my faves!

I bought this with 3BM in mind...

Mango by name

Mango by colour

Man go, yumtus


----------



## User169 (21 Jul 2017)

Passion Fruit Berliner Weisse outta Sweden. My top beer of the summer. Tart without being enamel stripping and lightly fruity.


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2017)

DP said:


> Passion Fruit Berliner Weisse outta Sweden. My top beer of the summer. Tart without being enamel stripping and lightly fruity.
> 
> View attachment 363326


Bollocks are we all equal. 
3BM is way way behind...


----------



## srw (21 Jul 2017)

Qualification drinks for one of my team at the Hydrant, a Fullers pub next to the Monument. It's got several fridges full of trendy beer. If I can get them to turn off the music it's in the running for my leaving drinks.

After a generic bottle of over-hopped pale ale with a trendy label I discovered that they had Birdie Flipper on draught. Brewed by the Long Arm Brewing company (another two-man (sic) brewing startup, this time from Ealing) it claims to be a Red Ale. It's not. It's a strongish mild (4.something%) with a sweet malty flavour.

When my first pint was poured into a proper dimpled mug with a handle I was sold.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jul 2017)

This is as close as you'll get to an American brown beer from a UK brewery. Bloody lovely hoppy malty rye stuff, all the Big C hops are here. Fablas.


----------



## johnnyb47 (21 Jul 2017)

Dorada beer from Tenerife is my favorite. I've hunted high and low as to where I can buy it in the UK to no success. :-(


----------



## srw (21 Jul 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> Dorada beer from Tenerife is my favorite. I've hunted high and low as to where I can buy it in the UK to no success. :-(


https://shop.tucanarias.com/Seccion_560-Beers.html

€2 per kilo delivery, which if my maths is right makes it about €1.50 per can. Which at current exchange rates is still roughly on a par with corner-shop prices.

Or, since it's part of AB InBev and a GYP you could just buy Becks and pretend - it'll taste about the same.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Jul 2017)

DP said:


> Passion Fruit Berliner Weisse outta Sweden. My top beer of the summer. Tart without being enamel stripping and lightly fruity.
> 
> View attachment 363326


Do ya think a gurl wrote that all by herself?

Bless


----------



## User169 (21 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Do ya think a gurl wrote that all by herself?
> 
> Bless



You're own your own now Mossy!


----------



## rich p (22 Jul 2017)

DP said:


> You're own your own now Mossy!


@theclaud may be on holiday and miss it, DP, unless some twat alerts her...


----------



## theclaud (22 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> @theclaud may be on holiday and miss it, DP, unless some twat alerts her...


Oh don't be silly. If I were on holiday I'd be all over this sh1t. NOT being on holiday is what's getting in the way. When I see that cliche, I see 'in front of every woman is some man, getting the f*ck in the way'.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jul 2017)

Cockerney Camden Pale Ale. Gawd luv a duck me old china, yumtus...


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2017)

theclaud said:


> Oh don't be silly. If I were on holiday I'd be all over this sh1t. NOT being on holiday is what's getting in the way. When I see that cliche, I see 'in front of every woman is some man, getting the f*ck in the way'.



She's vicious when blocked getting to the bar, all sharp elbows and stompy feet.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Jul 2017)

Too many to choose from in Port Street Beer House today!

Track, El Capitan
Dry and Bitter, Hobo Chic
Lines, Double Blend IPA
Lines, Primary Brett Imperial Stout

And loads more.

This is Hobo Chic. Quite dry and quite bitter which is appropriate!


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Jul 2017)

It's guess the brewery time! Look at the colour of this:






While you're thinking, there's a Lines beer here called Primary Brett Imperial Stout. If you've never had a bretted stout before I've saved you the trouble. It's not very nice.

And, yes, boys and girls, the beer pictured is Cloudwater NW DIPA Ekuanot. that one IS very nice


----------



## srw (22 Jul 2017)

Are you sure it's not an Orangina-Schneideweisse shandy?

(I did once have a Weissbier shandy, made with cloudy lemonade, in Munich, to ameliorate what would otherwise have been a very heavy evening session. Very good it was too. Apparently it's a _Russisch_ rather than a _Radler_.)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> It's guess the brewery time! Look at the colour of this:
> 
> View attachment 363459
> 
> ...



Get a Schneider in.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Jul 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Get a Schneider in.


You'll be pleased to hear that I am now drinking Sour Puss; Pineapple Muddle Kettle Sour

There's a kind of minted pea freshness about it


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> You'll be pleased to hear that I am now drinking Sour Puss; Pineapple Muddle Kettle Sour
> 
> There's a kind of minted pea freshness about it



I hope claud gives you a good hard kicking.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Jul 2017)

Wiper and True, Citrus Bay DIPA.

One third of. 9.5%

Quite spirituous and tasting so. It's like drinking fruity vodka shots






Glad I tried it but I won't have another


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jul 2017)

Glass of waz.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Jul 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Glass of waz.


I LOL'd


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jul 2017)

SUA Malty Pig Bitter.











Really nice bitter, it is malty with a nice bitter finish, no pig.


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Jul 2017)

Big Tree (Dunham Brewery, 3.9%)




Oh, but this is lovely. I was expecting a typical, slightly thin session, and what I got was this gorgeous, flavoursome, lively (bottle conditioned, and by crikey does it fizz up when poured) beer instead. Citrussy at first, before some smokiness kicks in, and then a herbal, elastoplasty (I now understand the descriptions of other threaders in this respect) flavour finishes it off. And all that packed into a mere 3.9%. Excellent stuff.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jul 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Big Tree (Dunham Brewery, 3.9%)
> View attachment 363506
> 
> Oh, but this is lovely. I was expecting a typical, slightly thin session, and what I got was this gorgeous, flavoursome, lively (bottle conditioned, and by crikey does it fizz up when poured) beer instead. Citrussy at first, before some smokiness kicks in, and then a herbal, elastoplasty (I now understand the descriptions of other threaders in this respect) flavour finishes it off. And all that packed into a mere 3.9%. Excellent stuff.
> ...



Sounds great JtM, just shows you what a decent brewer can do with a sub 4%er.


----------



## User169 (22 Jul 2017)

Voodoo outta Pennsylvania.


----------



## User169 (23 Jul 2017)

Last nights line up. Mostly stuff from the US that we swapped for Belgian lambic.







It was all more or less amazing with the exception of the h.ertie bottle. That was a lambic pleated weizen which smelled and tasted of leather and sausages. Still, It was good to at least try as h.ertie bottles are incredibly difficult to get hold of.

We were saying farewell to my beer chum. He's just about to move to that London to manage Brew By Numbers soon to open new tap room. So if you're in London, get down to Bermondsey and say hello to Floris.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jul 2017)

Arbor, Rocketman IPA, citra and moze, big fruity flavours, nice and hoppy without the overkill factor. Great stuff.






Had one of these earlier, it has actually got fruit in it too I think, I quite like it, 5.8% too, mind you rocket is 6!


----------



## jongooligan (23 Jul 2017)

Got back from a 48 mile ride hot, thirsty and knackered so first stop was the fridge. The lad has been supermarket shopping and he'd come back with a couple of brews we'd not tried before. First up was a lager. Now I'm not usually a lager drinker but there's a time and a place where it's just the job and Anchor California lager was just what I needed.




Smooth and malty, it went down a treat in no time.
Once I'd cooled down a little it was time for an IPA.




Lots going on here. Too complex for me to describe adequateley but I'll definitely get some more.

The lad didn't join me and he's in danger of not tasting any of his purchases cos he's still in bed with a hangover despite years of me urging him to only drink quality booze.


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Jul 2017)

Hi all, its been a while!
Ok, I have a game of guess the beers.... I was given them free as it was believed the labels had come off! In fact the info is all on the tops. A clue, well they are both trappist and from the same brewery!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jul 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Hi all, its been a while!
> Ok, I have a game of guess the beers.... I was given them free as it was believed the labels had come off! In fact the info is all on the tops. A clue, well they are both trappist and from the same brewery!
> 
> View attachment 363720



Well it's Westvleteren, don't know which ones they are, they don't have labels anyway. They're all pretty good, rare to see them in the UK. Enjoy!


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Jul 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Well it's Westvleteren, don't know which ones they are, they don't have labels anyway. They're all pretty good, rare to see them in the UK. Enjoy!


Well done, right first time! Mighty impressed 3bikes!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jul 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Well done, right first time! Mighty impressed 3bikes!



@DP will know which one's which.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Hi all, its been a while!
> Ok, I have a game of guess the beers.... I was given them free as it was believed the labels had come off! In fact the info is all on the tops. A clue, well they are both trappist and from the same brewery!
> 
> View attachment 363720





threebikesmcginty said:


> Well it's Westvleteren, don't know which ones they are, they don't have labels anyway. They're all pretty good, rare to see them in the UK. Enjoy!


6 is the one on the right, 8 on the left according to cappage colouring I found on t'interweb shop pics


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Jul 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> @DP will know which one's which.


I take it they are pretty good? I was waiting for an appropriate time to try them rather than a post ride drink!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> 6 is the one on the right, 8 on the left according to cappage colouring I found on t'interweb shop pics



That's cheating though, we were doing this through beer knowledge.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jul 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> I take it they are pretty good? I was waiting for an appropriate time to try them rather than a post ride drink!



Yeah, have them in an hour or so.


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Jul 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yeah, have them in an hour or so.


I was thinking of celebrating the birth of my second Peppa pig in less than 2 weeks time, not sure what the hospital will say if I ask them to chill down my beer though!


----------



## Spartak (23 Jul 2017)




----------



## John the Monkey (23 Jul 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That's cheating though, we were doing this through beer knowledge.


so's Marmers. He just doesn't want to be mocked for his well known bottle cap eccentricities again.


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Jul 2017)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 363734


I see you got the proper size bottle.... still not enough to fit in a Steiner glass... a clever chap who invented that glass...


----------



## theclaud (23 Jul 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Well done, right first time! Mighty impressed 3bikes!


Don't encourage him.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Jul 2017)

jongooligan said:


> Got back from a 48 mile ride hot, thirsty and knackered so first stop was the fridge. The lad has been supermarket shopping and he'd come back with a couple of brews we'd not tried before. First up was a lager. Now I'm not usually a lager drinker but there's a time and a place where it's just the job and Anchor California lager was just what I needed.
> View attachment 363714
> 
> Smooth and malty, it went down a treat in no time.
> ...


Sssshhhh... Don't tell anyone, the daffodils in here are ruthless, but every now and again, when no one's looking, I quite like a lager. San Miguel's my favourite.

Between us


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Sssshhhh... Don't tell anyone, the daffodils in here are ruthless, but every now and again, when no one's looking, I quite like a lager. San Miguel's my favourite.
> 
> Between us


You know the drill 
>>>>>


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> You know the drill
> >>>>>


With or without the lemonade top?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jul 2017)

Stratford Moze, that's Upon Avon not the London ghetto. Nice stuff, I like mosaic and in this beer you really taste it.


----------



## theclaud (23 Jul 2017)

User said:


> Strict.


HBF


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2017)

Up there with May's wheatfield naughtiness, breakfast stout in the evening.


----------



## User169 (24 Jul 2017)

Burning Sky are out of BrewDog bars. 

https://www.totalales.co.uk/blog/2017/7/12/punkd-burning-sky-pulls-its-beer-from-brewdog-bars


----------



## theclaud (24 Jul 2017)

Mojo. From the Co-op. It's a Robinson's beer, dressed up all craft-y. Clearly aiming for a Clwb Tropicana thing but falling some way short. Not bad for the money, though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jul 2017)

Self-identifying corporate punk wars.


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> Self-identifying corporate punk wars.


Keep working on it, George Lucas, you'll get there.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jul 2017)

In other news, Marmion, the self-identifying daffodil, is having a can of Punk IPA...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jul 2017)

theclaud said:


> Mojo. From the Co-op. It's a Robinson's beer, dressed up all craft-y. Clearly aiming for a Clwb Tropicana thing but falling some way short. Not bad for the money, though.
> 
> View attachment 364022


R2d2/C3PO lovechild in the corner. How topically "war-ry"


----------



## marinyork (24 Jul 2017)

Just tried the Sentinel PvO, standing for Czech Pivo. 

http://www.sentinelbrewing.co/

very lemongrass and biscuity. Prefer the Kolsh imitation. Would go very well with a Thai Green Curry.


----------



## Daddy Pig (24 Jul 2017)

DP said:


> Burning Sky are out of BrewDog bars.
> 
> https://www.totalales.co.uk/blog/2017/7/12/punkd-burning-sky-pulls-its-beer-from-brewdog-bars


It's rather funny that Brewdog think themselves as revolutionary considering the Americans had been brewing highly hopped beer for many more years... and other breweries such as Tempest brew much better ipa's than Brewdog anyhow IMO.


----------



## User169 (24 Jul 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> It rather funny that Brewdog think themselves as revolutionary considering the Americans had been brewing highly hopped up a for many more years... and other breweries such as Tempest brew much better ipa's than Brewdog anyhow IMO.



Well in fairness, they were one of the pioneers in the U.K. and I reckon they deserve quite a bit of credit for that. I'd agree with you though about their beer. Punk seems kinda old-fashioned now, although it's fine if there's nothing else. If BrewDog put had as much energy into improving their brewing as they did into gobshitery, the beer would be amazing!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jul 2017)

DP said:


> Well in fairness, they were one of the pioneers in the U.K. and I reckon they deserve quite a bit of credit for that. I'd agree with you though about their beer. Punk seems kinda old-fashioned now, although it's fine if there's nothing else. If BrewDog put had as much energy into improving their brewing as they did into gobshitery, the beer would be amazing!



It's when they tip the balance of twattery against good beer that they turn people off. Too much corporate bullshite, which ain't very punk.


----------



## srw (25 Jul 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It's when they tip the balance of twattery against good beer that they turn people off. Too much corporate bullshite, which ain't very punk.


Anyone who can write "constantly strive to curate epic UK craft beer ranges" and not feel a shudder of shame must have undergone a shrivelling of the soul.


----------



## Spartak (26 Jul 2017)




----------



## User169 (26 Jul 2017)

First day of holijobs. Caramel, some vague melon and dusty hops. It's a meh from me.


----------



## Doseone (26 Jul 2017)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 364350



I love that Jupiler glass.


----------



## theclaud (26 Jul 2017)

Twelve Apostles and a takeout of The Devil Made Me Brew It. Bristol does Mumbles. All good. Bit of a Crax pour, but that's cos I brought it home in a carrier bag...


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Jul 2017)

theclaud said:


> Nightcap. Smog Rocket. Bit pissed.
> 
> View attachment 362797


Rocket maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Jul 2017)

Drinking 19th century beer;

https://beerandbrewing.com/19th-century-beer-in-a-21st-century-world/



> The beer had to be poured through a piece of cheesecloth to strain out crumbled bits of ancient cork. After 15 minutes and four different corkscrews, it became apparent that holding back 10 percent ABV beer for more than 145 years had been too much for the aged stopper.


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Jul 2017)

Boak and Bailey again - an inexpensive introduction to "Craft" beer;
http://boakandbailey.com/2017/06/the-craft-beer-life-on-a-budget/

No good for the champagne tastes of this thread, of course, but a pretty good selection. I'd add checking out local brewers - there's a microbrewery in Arclid, for example, that puts out a delightful stout at a mere £2.80 a pint.


----------



## stephec (27 Jul 2017)

From Bolton's Bank Top Brewery it's 5% of malty loveliness, Port of Call.


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 Jul 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> This is as close as you'll get to an American brown beer from a UK brewery. Bloody lovely hoppy malty rye stuff, all the Big C hops are here. Fablas.
> 
> View attachment 363347


Ooohhh, Beer Ambleside stock Arbor-must pay them another visit. They also stock Buxton, which even the mighty Booths don't currently do.However Booths have just started stocking Red Willow (their Perceptionless, a cloudy New England IPA is well worth a punt).I've even been drinking a few beers not flavoured with fruit, lemongrass or kaffir lime leaves....IGMC!


----------



## Gez73 (28 Jul 2017)

Another variant. 'Foreign' yeast. Tastes Belgian. Nice. Off to the States with most of this run. G


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Jul 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Ooohhh, Beer Ambleside stock Arbor-must pay them another visit. They also stock Buxton, which even the mighty Booths don't currently do


Excellent - I'm hoping to be in that neck of the woods next week, must pay them a visit!



> However Booths have just started stocking Red Willow (their Perceptionless, a cloudy New England IPA is well worth a punt).I've even been drinking a few beers not flavoured with fruit, lemongrass or kaffir lime leaves....IGMC!


Red Willow are reasonably local (Macclesfield) so they're a fairly common presence in bottle shops & the better class of local. Don't think I've had a duffer from them yet, although "Smokeless" (a chipotle flavoured porter) is a bit much, differencewise for more than half a pint.


----------



## User169 (28 Jul 2017)

La Dolce Vita!


----------



## srw (28 Jul 2017)

DP said:


> La Dolce Vita!
> 
> View attachment 364718


Il thread "lager" e per là ----------->


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Jul 2017)

User3094 said:


> B'day haul....
> 
> View attachment 364731
> 
> ...


Happy birthday


----------



## nickyboy (28 Jul 2017)

User3094 said:


> B'day haul....
> 
> View attachment 364731
> 
> ...



Yes, Happy Birthday. Axe Edge is flippin' delicious


----------



## jongooligan (28 Jul 2017)

Taking a very long run up to my birthday trip to Bruges in December by trying a few Belgian beers.






Me & the lad haven't had any of these before so would welcome a suggested running order for maximum delectation. There are 4 of each so I can't see us getting through them in one session.


----------



## User169 (28 Jul 2017)

jongooligan said:


> Taking a very long run up to my birthday trip to Bruges in December by trying a few Belgian beers.
> 
> View attachment 364796
> 
> Me & the lad haven't had any of these before so would welcome a suggested running order for maximum delectation. There are 4 of each so I can't see us getting through them in one session.



All classics. Mebbe split into two sessions. 

1. the Chimays - red, white then blue.

2. The rest - especially if the Corsendonk is the Agnus. Then you have a set of triples to compare.


----------



## rich p (28 Jul 2017)

Away for a long weekend enduring torrential rain and howling winds on the Hampshire coast...
...staycation pah!
At least I've found a new micropub in the village ,which only opened on Wednesday. nice place, nice atmosphere, reasonable beer!


----------



## screenman (28 Jul 2017)

I have spent the afternoon at a micro brewery's beer festival, I can almost stand but for elf and safety reason I am laying down at the moment.


----------



## User169 (28 Jul 2017)

User3094 said:


> B'day haul....
> 
> View attachment 364731
> 
> ...



Happy burp day! 

Brewbynumbers


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Jul 2017)

screenman said:


> I have spent the afternoon at a micro brewery's beer festival, I can almost stand but for elf and safety reason I am laying down at the moment.


Full report by morning else you're drummed out


----------



## theclaud (28 Jul 2017)

Happy Birthday Smeglington!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jul 2017)

None of the words on this can are ringing true, FYP offering at BBQ


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Jul 2017)

Sandbar, with colleagues, as it's the last day we'll all be in our current office together today.

Only a one pint trip, but I had Jabberwocky (Black Jack Brewery, 4.1%). Not hugely out of the ordinary (these days, which I guess shows how things have changed), but a good, citrus and resin pale ale from a Manchester brewery as well. It seemed to me that Sandbar had a particularly good selection in today - worth a visit always, but particularly if you're in town over the next week or so.


----------



## screenman (29 Jul 2017)

Heckington micro brewery, the special festival ale to celebrate the 150 years of the show was nice, the Blonde even nicer, I may have to pop back today and rehydrate. £2.50 a pint as well, when you are used to Lincolnshire prices that is a gift.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> None of the words on this can are ringing true, FYP offering at BBQ
> View attachment 364827



Are there words? Ackshly I think I can make out 'iconic inbred supreme'.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Jul 2017)

Nimbu Sour on the left (that'll be perfect with my pea fritter, okra fries and chickpeas) and Cannonball on the right (an aperitif).

Cin cin


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Jul 2017)

Cloudwater (it comes out of the taps in Manchester @DP). DDH Amarillo Pale.

Really, really good at only 5.5% too. Major fruit bomb with a subtle, by CW standards, hop


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> ...that'll be perfect with my pea fritter, okra fries and chickpeas...



Would you like some baba ganoush with that?


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> Would you like some baba ganoush with that?


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Jul 2017)

Came to Cloudwater to try the newly released NW DIPA Citra Amarillo. It's too sweet at first and then it's marmaladey






That's their fridge


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Jul 2017)

Stop me when I get boring but OMFG. Cloudwater BA Imp. Stout

Totally strong and delicious




Two Geordies sat with me.

Gonna get mortal, wye aye man petal pet


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Jul 2017)

Treemendous Ideas


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Came to Cloudwater to try the newly released NW DIPA Citra Amarillo. It's too sweet at first and then it's marmaladey
> 
> View attachment 364899
> 
> ...



Nice melons, mossy!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jul 2017)

Mossy's sleeping in a skip tonight...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jul 2017)

I've gone German beer crazy, I'm filling in a few gaps as you tend not to see the unusual stuff anywhere, even in Germany!

Sharp eyed beer peeps will also note the yank monk beer - Spencer.






Also spotted a bargain chariddy shop beer book, MJ stuff is always worth picking up, 50p well spent.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Michael Jackson.....that should be a Thriller reading that.


That's Bad!


----------



## jongooligan (29 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Michael Jackson.....that should be a Thriller reading that.



Beat it


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Jul 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nice melons, mossy!


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Jul 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Mossy's sleeping in a skip tonight...


But I met new people

So that's ok


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Michael Jackson.....that should be a Thriller reading that.





Marmion said:


> That's Bad!





jongooligan said:


> Beat it



Grow up boys.


----------



## jongooligan (29 Jul 2017)

Summat to put me on while peeling the potatoes.




Getting slightly burnt malt and some fruitiness but what do I know?


----------



## jongooligan (29 Jul 2017)

Potatoes in the oven so moved onto this:






Peachy? It's giving me a nice buzz.


----------



## jongooligan (29 Jul 2017)

And finally (for today)




Spicy, fruity and it's going to put me to sleep. Goes great with sausage chips and egg.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jul 2017)

There's a picture of Mossy in my new book!


----------



## Doseone (29 Jul 2017)

Its effing rank, way too malty, but it does the job.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jul 2017)

And here he is with Posh Stu et al down the Spoons...


----------



## rich p (29 Jul 2017)

Life &Death IPA. Fruity and perfect for another wet afternoon.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Jul 2017)

That's very rude, 3bm


----------



## Crackle (29 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> That's very rude, 3bm


Strike him off your Xmas list, Mossy.


----------



## User169 (29 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Cloudwater (it comes out of the taps in Manchester @DP). DDH Amarillo Pale.
> 
> Really, really good at only 5.5% too. Major fruit bomb with a subtle, by CW standards, hop
> 
> View attachment 364893



Tell me more about these Mancunian taps Mossy!


----------



## nickyboy (29 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> Life &Death IPA. Fruity and perfect for another wet afternoon.
> View attachment 365010


Snap






Another local (to me) brewery


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jul 2017)

jongooligan said:


> Potatoes in the oven.





jongooligan said:


> Goes great with sausage chips and egg.



How did you end up with chips?


----------



## User482 (29 Jul 2017)

Hops, grapefruit and pineapple juice. Meh.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jul 2017)

User482 said:


> View attachment 365080
> Hops, grapefruit and pineapple juice. Meh.


Lilt.


----------



## jongooligan (30 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> How did you end up with chips?



https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/2532/sweet-potato-chips

Except mine were covered in garlic & rosemary rather than soy & nutmeg.


----------



## jongooligan (30 Jul 2017)

This one is very smooth and has a peachy taste to it. Of the four Belgian beers I've tried (other than Duvel) this is my favourite. It's also the one that tastes most like Duvel. The beautiful taste seems to be masking the alcohol (8.4%) - this could be a lethal session drink!






Mebbe got a bit enthusiastic when pouring - that head is a bit lively. Label & cap right on the money but that glass is definitely OTT poncey.


----------



## jongooligan (30 Jul 2017)

Think my palate must be getting a bit jaded. Can't find a lot of flavour in this one.






Here's a review from another site:
'Bright gold, vast fluffy white pillows of lasting foam, good condition. Subdued spicy nose with sweet grain, low yeasty esters and some spirity burn. Quite soft in the mouth with a gentle peppery spiciness, some hop bitterness and a solid sweet grain note, finish has a slight yeasty bitterness, some clove and pepper spiciness and a lingering sweet maltiness'


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Jul 2017)

jongooligan said:


> Think my palate must be getting a bit jaded. Can't find a lot of flavour in this one.
> 
> View attachment 365197
> 
> ...


Fluffy white pillows huh?....


----------



## jongooligan (30 Jul 2017)

Slightly more tart than the other two tripels I've tasted today. Some subtle citrus flavours; all the better for not being the 'totally tropical' fashion of modern craft beers.
I'll be getting some more of this.





That's the end of my weekend Belgian education. From my own research I'll be getting more Karmeliet tripel and Westmalle tripel. If anyone has any more suggestions please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jul 2017)

jongooligan said:


> Slightly more tart than the other two tripels I've tasted today. Some subtle citrus flavours; all the better for not being the 'totally tropical' fashion of modern craft beers.
> I'll be getting some more of this.
> 
> View attachment 365206
> ...



Westmalle Dubbel, Kwak and De Struise Pannepot are my faves as well as Duvel, natch.


----------



## srw (30 Jul 2017)

jongooligan said:


> Can't find a lot of flavour in this one.


Here are the clues:


jongooligan said:


> Subdued





jongooligan said:


> low





jongooligan said:


> some





jongooligan said:


> Quite soft in the mouth





jongooligan said:


> gentle





jongooligan said:


> some





jongooligan said:


> slight


----------



## theclaud (30 Jul 2017)

The pic tells you nothing, but this is a Crossborders Summer Honeysuckle Rose Saison. It's nice, although nowhere near as nice as it sounds. Well, what could possibly be?


----------



## Maverick Goose (31 Jul 2017)

jongooligan said:


> Slightly more tart than the other two tripels I've tasted today. Some subtle citrus flavours; all the better for not being the 'totally tropical' fashion of modern craft beers.
> I'll be getting some more of this.
> 
> View attachment 365206
> ...


St Bernardus Prior 8
Rochefort 8 and 10 (especially the 10)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Jul 2017)

theclaud said:


> The pic tells you nothing, but this is a Crossborders Summer Honeysuckle Rose Saison. It's nice, although nowhere near as nice as it sounds. Well, what could possibly be?
> 
> View attachment 365263



Summer Honeysuckle Rose Saison sounds like a sleb's kid.


----------



## SteveF (31 Jul 2017)

An old favourite.....


----------



## nickyboy (31 Jul 2017)

SteveF said:


> An old favourite.....
> 
> View attachment 365356



And mine

If I'm after a pint on a warm day and don't want a grapefruit bomb but want a bit of complexity, Proper Job is just the ticket. £1.50 a bottle at Asda too


----------



## User482 (1 Aug 2017)

I know the wine thread is thataway, but it seems my wife is dropping unsubtle hints.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Aug 2017)

User482 said:


> I know the wine thread is thataway, but it seems my wife is dropping unsubtle hints.
> View attachment 365460



"I know what we can use to get people to buy more wine......gardening gloves......and in a choice of colours too!"

What were they on?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Aug 2017)

Complimentary! For £14.67 I'd want someone to wear the gloves and dig the garden over.


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2017)

User said:


> I get the fat bastard bit but where do the gardening gloves come into it?


You weed in them.
It's an audio gag...
...sort of.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Aug 2017)

Day out to 'pool so, necessarily something from Toxteth Brewery


----------



## Aperitif (1 Aug 2017)

For Christ's sake...

Rev James - all gas and...


----------



## srw (1 Aug 2017)

User said:


> I get the fat bastard bit but where do the gardening gloves come into it?


We were offered free work gloves last year when we stayed at the Tilburg Bastion. Perhaps there's a secret rule among things beginning Bast. Has anyone tried making a sacrifice to Bastet recently? Do you get driving gloves?


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Day out to 'pool so, necessarily something from Toxteth Brewery
> 
> View attachment 365561


Someone's dropped some raspberries in your Prosecco chaser, Nick...


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> Someone's dropped some raspberries in your Prosecco chaser, Nick...


It's a salad


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> It's a salad


No grated carrots, so you could be onto something...


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2017)

A can of Cwtch which I've had on tap. This is equally good but I followed it up with another one from Tiny Rebel, Tropical IPA. It's like cream soda but not as nice. If I wasn't so mean it would be going straighdown the plughole.


----------



## stephec (1 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> A can of Cwtch which I've had on tap. This is equally good but I followed it up with another one from Tiny Rebel, Tropical IPA. It's like cream soda but not as nice. If I wasn't so mean it would be going straighdown the plughole.
> 
> View attachment 365601


At first casual glance I thought you had a KFC glass there.


----------



## theclaud (1 Aug 2017)

A Tempest Trio. Fair bit of fruit, in defiance of McGinty's nonsense.


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2017)

stephec said:


> At first casual glance I thought you had a KFC glass there.


Only @Marmion drinks deep fried beer


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2017)

theclaud said:


> A Tempest Trio. Fair bit of fruit, in defiance of McGinty's nonsense.
> 
> View attachment 365654


I do like Marmalade on Rye a lot.

Not tried the other 2.

I suppose I could always saunter along to the brewery tomorrow and see what I come out with...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Aug 2017)

theclaud said:


> A Tempest Trio. Fair bit of fruit, in defiance of McGinty's nonsense.
> 
> View attachment 365654



Get one of these and then go and buy some normal feckin beer.


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> I do like Marmalade on Rye a lot.
> 
> .


Me too, I was going to have it for breakfast, but I've only got wholemeal


----------



## Daddy Pig (2 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> Me too, I was going to have it for breakfast, but I've only got wholemeal


Looking forward to mine as well.... Beer delivery coming through....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Aug 2017)

Hoppy poppy.


----------



## Daddy Pig (2 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hoppy poppy.


You need a spoon, lighter and a needle for those...


----------



## User169 (2 Aug 2017)

Raspberry and blood orange shandy. Stale bread salad for aficionados of the other thread


----------



## Daddy Pig (2 Aug 2017)

DP said:


> Raspberry and blood orange shandy. Stale bread salad for aficionados of the other thread
> 
> View attachment 365771


Isn't that just a shandy in disguise? Bit like one of these...


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Aug 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Day out to 'pool so, necessarily something from Toxteth Brewery
> 
> View attachment 365561


Eh, boss beers from the 'pool!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Aug 2017)

DP said:


> Raspberry and blood orange shandy. Stale bread salad for aficionados of the other thread
> 
> View attachment 365771



Limited stock on the beer shelf?


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Limited stock on the beer shelf?


I always think Hoegaarden is an instruction, rather like their other beer, Hooverfrontroom.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> I always think Hoegaarden is an instruction, rather like their other beer, Hooverfrontroom.



Lolz. Ackshly tbf to Hoeg if you're down the boozer, hot day and all that jazz, and you want a refreshing beer it does a pretty good job.


----------



## rich p (3 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Lolz. Ackshly tbf to Hoeg if you're down the boozer, hot day and all that jazz, and you want a refreshing beer it does a pretty good job.


Agreed, I'm not knocking it. I'll drink after shave if there's nothing else...


----------



## User169 (3 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Limited stock on the beer shelf?



Fraid so. Not much on offer here.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> Agreed, I'm not knocking it. I'll drink after shave if there's nothing else...



You are Colin Smart AICMFP

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colin_Smart


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Aug 2017)

nickyboy said:


> You are Colin Smart AICMFP
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colin_Smart



Smart.


----------



## User169 (3 Aug 2017)

Elderflower beer. Slightly hazy and you can just about get some elderflower in the aroma. Tastes ok, but not hugely interesting.


----------



## User169 (3 Aug 2017)

Italian IPA. Looks ok, aroma is of malt, taste though is just acrid bitter with a very faint hint of marmalade. If someone gave me this as their homebrew, I'd be politely encouraging.


----------



## srw (3 Aug 2017)

DP said:


> Italian IPA. Looks ok, aroma is of malt, taste though is just acrid bitter with a very faint hint of marmalade. If someone gave me this as their homebrew, I'd be politely encouraging.
> 
> View attachment 365906


Now you know what some of us get out of most IPAs.


----------



## User169 (3 Aug 2017)

Italian strong blonde. Pretty good. Looks great, dark gold hazy. Homey aroma. complex flavour with some bready malt, golden syrup, hop bitterness to balance and forward alcohol. Over moderate carbonation.


----------



## User169 (3 Aug 2017)

srw said:


> Now you know what some of us get out of most IPAs.



The speed you knock 'em back, I'm surprised you taste anything!!


----------



## Aperitif (3 Aug 2017)

DP said:


> The speed you knock 'em back, I'm surprised you taste anything!!



Knockbackedness at an 'actuarial rate'. Bit like Rich, Nickyboy and ThreeSecondsMcginty I suppose... It's only us 'con surs' who exercise due restraint.


----------



## theclaud (4 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Get one of these and then go and buy some normal feckin beer.
> 
> View attachment 365681


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Aug 2017)

FFS

Shite photo too, the only redeeming feature is the rather handsome glass.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Aug 2017)

Train beer


----------



## Doseone (4 Aug 2017)

A couple for the fridge for the weekend. They're from a small independent off licence which doesn't try to compete with the supermarkets but sells mostly small brewery Welsh beer.


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Train beer
> 
> View attachment 366033


Bit late for breakfast, Mossy?
This is a DIPA from Wylam, and was a gift from a butcher I know. Lovely malty and fruitiness. It tastes all of its 9.5%.
Bloody lovely stuff.


----------



## SteveF (4 Aug 2017)

A weekend away in Suffolk, an afternoon in Southwold, there is temptation...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Aug 2017)

SteveF said:


> A weekend away in Suffolk, an afternoon in Southwold, there is temptation...
> 
> View attachment 366134



I bought some Tally Ho once from the Adnams shop in that London, it's gone now, so's the beer.


----------



## SteveF (4 Aug 2017)

7.2%.. Slightly wary of that one.... Just finished the Jackbat, which has a bit of fennel flavour, surprisingly nice


----------



## theclaud (5 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> FFS
> 
> Shite photo too, the only redeeming feature is the rather handsome glass.


FFS! All photos taken with my phone will be shite - I've covered this. The beer was 'yumtus'. This evening I have mostly been drinking Decagram pale ale, brewed by Top Out.


----------



## nickyboy (5 Aug 2017)

Started off with a couple of pints of this






Then had another three pints of Cloudwater Summer Pale Ale. Only 3.5% but crammed full of flavour and I had an early start this morning so didn't want to go crazy


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Aug 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Started off with a couple of pints of this
> 
> View attachment 366145
> 
> ...



That looks super yumtus.


----------



## SteveF (5 Aug 2017)

Mrs Steve says it's Gin o'clock, I am trying to stay true to the beer....


----------



## Hugh Manatee (5 Aug 2017)

I've been saving this one. A survivor from my last trip to north of the border. Next time I'm up I'll be getting another couple of bottles. Malty and quite sweet, a bit like Owd Roger.

Nice.






Expect a more Welsh theme coming up thanks to a recent holiday and a quite fantastic shop in Bala.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Aug 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> I've been saving this one. A survivor from my last trip to north of the border. Next time I'm up I'll be getting another couple of bottles. Malty and quite sweet, a bit like Owd Roger.
> 
> Nice.
> 
> ...



Broughton Ales are fab, Old Jock is an excellent beer.


----------



## pjd57 (5 Aug 2017)

Northern Light.

Brewed in Orkney.

Good stuff


----------



## rich p (5 Aug 2017)

A couple of pints of Neck Oil on keg. I think I prefer it from a can. Average.


----------



## Daddy Pig (5 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> A couple of pints of Neck Oil on keg. I think I prefer it from a can. Average.
> 
> View attachment 366285


I've never seen Siren on tap. I like their beers, not sure about loose leaf though...


----------



## rich p (5 Aug 2017)

Home now to see Bolt lose to a doper. Boo.
On the other hand, this Wiper and True Kiwi Lilt is a subtle citrus delight.
Loving it.



]


----------



## rich p (5 Aug 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> I've never seen Siren on tap. I like their beers, not sure about loose leaf though...


I didn't get to try that one. I'll try to pop in tomorrow and report back.
BTW, I heard your namesake doing an advert for some product today whose name escapes me!


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> A couple of pints of Neck Oil on keg. I think I prefer it from a can. Average.
> 
> View attachment 366285


I tried the Yu Lu at the Hawkshead beer festival the other week and loved the blend of tea flavours with hoppinness...YMMV though. Siren always do some interesting beers, and I always give them a go if I see them on tap. Wincle Brewery are another long time favourite of mine, and I cracked open a bottle of Phoenix single hop brown ale, which was malty, fruity and spicy-I'd happily drink it again ( I got it from the Beer District in Buxton).


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Aug 2017)

Doseone said:


> A couple for the fridge for the weekend. They're from a small independent off licence which doesn't try to compete with the supermarkets but sells mostly small brewery Welsh beer.
> View attachment 366074


I got the Wild Horse in my Beer52 box a few months ago-nice stuff,hoppy but sessionable....churs!


----------



## Crackle (6 Aug 2017)

This is one of the best stouts I've had. Smokey, vanilla ery and with awhisky like nose. First Chop Pod


----------



## Doseone (6 Aug 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I got the Wild Horse in my Beer52 box a few months ago-nice stuff,hoppy but sessionable....churs!


I drank the Wild Horse tonight and really really liked it. Refreshing, crisp, unfiltered, unpasteurized, not too complex and not over hopped. Actually said to Mrs D that it was one of the best I'd had recently.

Also had the Untapped Coldharbour which was very excellent as well, reminded me of a Belgian Tripel.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (6 Aug 2017)

A recent stay in Bala and the existence of this place http://www.storibeers.wales in said town means I have a few bottles to drink. This is the first one:






A lovely session beer at 3.7% it manages to be sweet, bitter and hoppy at the same time. If you can find a bottle of this, I don't think you'll be disappointed. 

I also have a couple of bottles of The Dark Side of the Moose to drink. Oh, yes!


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Aug 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> A recent stay in Bala and the existence of this place http://www.storibeers.wales in said town means I have a few bottles to drink. This is the first one:
> 
> View attachment 366507
> 
> ...


Purple Moose were one of my local breweries when I lived in Snowdonia-my fridge was rarely without a few bottles...as you say you won't be disappointed with the Madog's Ale, or the Dark Side Of The Moose.


----------



## srw (7 Aug 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> fridge


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Aug 2017)

I'm getting one of these bad boys.


----------



## jongooligan (7 Aug 2017)

Had a bit of a sesh at the cricket club last night so just thought I'd pop in to recommend Harviestoun Summer Legend, which is what we were necking in vast quantities. Sorry there's no picture but in appearance it was very like that HopSession stuff @nickyboy was lauding recently. Very light, zesty citrus flavour, really refreshing and one of those ales that goes down without touching the sides. This is an ideal cricket watching beer for when you've got a full day's drinking to do as it's only 3.5% abv. Seek some out on a hot day - you won't regret it.


----------



## User169 (7 Aug 2017)

User3094 said:


> A rare little beast from a brewery than can scarcely call itself a brewery, light, single hopped and "yumtus" (as you beardy types might say).....
> 
> View attachment 366643



That is seriously on the turbid side.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Aug 2017)

Rich p took this photo for me, shame really because the cappage is superb. Beer's nice too.


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Aug 2017)

I picked up a few fine ales in Beer Ambleside this afternoon, including Buxton Brewery Buxton Spa Special Pale Ale-fruity, aromatic,full of flavour and very sessionable at 4.1%.Brewed with Citra hops (Oakham Ales Citra is also worth a punt btw).


----------



## Spartak (8 Aug 2017)

Now that's what I call a beer fridge .....


----------



## nickyboy (8 Aug 2017)

Tomislav Baltic Porter... brewed in Zagreb, drunk by me in Hvar. Pretty good stuff


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Aug 2017)

FYP on the rooftop terrace.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> FYP on the rooftop terrace.
> 
> View attachment 367106


'Riaders' on the Storm...well, near enough.
I know those rooftops - it is a lovely feeling, unless you would like a 'beer'.
Bon courage mon ami - think of Rich, in downtown Brighton, for example, having to put up with 
a modest Hitachino while you are sunning yourself.
(You'll get a brilliant breakfast!)


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2017)

Nice one 3BM. It's 40 degrees here too...

...ABV


----------



## Aperitif (8 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> Nice one 3BM. It's 40 degrees here too...
> 
> ...ABV


Think of the time difference though - poor sod. He'll miss all the rain,


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Think of the time difference though - poor sod. He'll miss all the rain,
> View attachment 367131


Bah, rain?
Oh, wrong country...


----------



## Aperitif (8 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> Bah, rain?
> Oh, wrong country...


Mo rock an roll...that's all. The 3blokem likes a bit of 'tree and western' doesn't he? (hell, I forgot the start of that sentence..."Count"?.)


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Mo rock an roll...that's all. The 3blokem likes a bit of 'tree and western' doesn't he? (hell, I forgot the start of that sentence..."Count"?.)


He likes a bit of C&W too, and as beer is in short supply in Maroc, he could have a wee nip, nay RIP, of Glen Campbell as a nightcap?


----------



## theclaud (9 Aug 2017)

Scottish beer. Innit.


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2017)

theclaud said:


> Scottish beer. Innit.
> 
> View attachment 367151


What's that wooden contraption behind?
Not the cupboard!


----------



## Aperitif (9 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> What's that wooden contraption behind?
> Not the cupboard!


Worktop? 
A Welsh 'wax lyrical', for when the power cuts come?


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Worktop?
> A Welsh 'wax lyrical', for when the power cuts come?


A rudimentary Davy Lamp for when they send her down the pit?


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Aug 2017)

Train beer


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Aug 2017)

User said:


> From Inverness? That might require more than one.


Worry not


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Aug 2017)




----------



## John the Monkey (9 Aug 2017)

Porter (Dunham Massey, 5.2% abv) 




This was lovely - nicely smokey, but with a lush, vanilla-y, almost milk stoutish creaminess. Definitely getting this one again.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Aug 2017)

Scotland was ace but there's a paucity of craft keg.

While the internet was shonky I was drinking mainly Brewdog.

Cask Happy Chappy from Cromarty Brewery was excellent in The Plough, Rosemarkie. 

Back in Manchester, this is Magic Rock Precognition:


----------



## jongooligan (9 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 367184



That Twisted IPA 'dunt half mek yer ears laugh', as they say in SY. It's like Brewdog Elvis Juice but better.


----------



## Doseone (9 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> FYP on the rooftop terrace.
> 
> View attachment 367106


How is it out there?


----------



## nickyboy (9 Aug 2017)

Seems these days you can go anywhere and find decent beer if you have a dig around

San Servolo is an Istrian brewery doing (by Istrian standards) cutting edge stuff. It's not cutting edge but it is jolly nice. Hoppy and nicely balanced. But it was blooming hot so, in truth, anything cold and wet would have probably done


----------



## GM (10 Aug 2017)

Me and the boy have just got back from the Beer Festival at Olympia. Great day out, we had Ossett Brewery's Citra, Bristol Beer Factory's Independent X5, New River Brewery's Lost River, Arbor Ales Rocketman X2, Sierra Nevada's Tropical Torpedo / Hoptimum, Aecht Schlenkerla Rauchbier X2 and Kees NEIPA. All very nice and fresh. No photos I'm afraid, was too busy.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Aug 2017)

Doseone said:


> How is it out there?



Good.


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Aug 2017)

Train beer


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Aug 2017)

User said:


> London eh?


Going t'flettics innit


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Aug 2017)

You old boys have let this slip onto page two again and all I've got to save it is this waz.


----------



## Kestevan (10 Aug 2017)

Just opened a bottle of hop house 13 lager. Quite impressed for a lager, not bad at all. 

Course, I've only had the one... I suspect a larger sample size will be needed to confirm initial findings.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Aug 2017)

Lager


----------



## Crackle (10 Aug 2017)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Hugh Manatee (10 Aug 2017)

Down to the last two bottles of this. I like it a lot! Twice winner of CAMRA's Champion beer of Scotland.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Lager
> 
> View attachment 367424


Nice photo. "The subtle lilt of cous-cous with a touch of almond and dusty souk" no doubt.  Go for the tagine and tonic, threemedinasmcginty. Have a lovely time visiting 'Ali's bazaar'.


----------



## srw (11 Aug 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Down to the last two bottles of this. I like it a lot! Twice winner of CAMRA's Champion beer of Scotland.
> 
> View attachment 367441


My fav. And a magical set of islands.


----------



## jongooligan (11 Aug 2017)

Any recommendations for a beer after the following:
generous measures of:

Ledaig single malt
Borscht
Red wine
heartburn?
TIA


----------



## nickyboy (11 Aug 2017)

If you keep buying tickets eventually you'll hit the jackpot

Agram Stout. Brewed in Zagreb, drunk near Dubrovnik. Delicious. Lovely burnt malts, coffee, dark choccy. One of the nicest stouts I've had in ages. Bo Selecta


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Aug 2017)

jongooligan said:


> Any recommendations for a beer after the following:
> generous measures of:
> 
> Ledaig single malt
> ...


Gaviscon

Bed

Don't do it again


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Aug 2017)

Train beer


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Not seeing the ticket


Just switch the departure and destination of the last one


----------



## Crackle (12 Aug 2017)

In a strange twist of fate, the beer shop which closed down got moved into by the chemist. And now the chemists shop is re-opening...........as a beer shop. I'm just a little bit happy about that.


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2017)

View from the bridge.....


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Aug 2017)

Crackle said:


> In a strange twist of fate, the beer shop which closed down got moved into by the chemist. And now the chemists shop is re-opening...........as a beer shop. I'm just a little bit happy about that.


It's all medicine


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2017)

Northern Monk collab..
Travel Notes

Ab Fab. I defy anyone not to like this. Drunk in chi chi restaurant in Cambridge with an impressive list.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> Northern Monk collab..
> Travel Notes
> 
> Ab Fab. I defy anyone not to like this. Drunk in chi chi restaurant in Cambridge with an impressive list.
> ...


How's the Pecoe/Track?


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> How's the Pecoe/Track?


Good, as was the Cold Conscience but the Travel Notes was the star of the show.


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> It's all medicine


It certainly is!
Just been sampling Arbor Pocket Rocket (session pale ale, definitely lives up to its name...one of the best of its kind I've tried recently) and Intrepid Rye IPA (another souvenir from my visit to the Beer District in Buxton; the rye malt adds a nice nutty character and extra maltiness-I'd happily drink it again). Fell Brewery continue to produce quality beers as well, with their Mosaic OPA. I've tried this before with different hop varieties and it's still as good as I remember it. Hoppy, but it won't give you a Candice Brown style pout (Nectar is a more sessionable strength).


----------



## User169 (12 Aug 2017)

Who's got anything from Verdant? Willing to trade good stuff.


----------



## Spartak (13 Aug 2017)

Tonight's refreshments......


----------



## Doseone (13 Aug 2017)

At the Brecon Fringe festival yesterday (it's excellent, loads of bands playing in the streets, pubs, bars etc and it's all free) drinking mostly Brains Craft Brewery Point Break which is really nice, easy drinking 4.5%. I was quite surprised 'cos I'm not the biggest fan of Brains beer. Also had a couple of pints of Cotleigh Brewery Uncle Sams Hop Burst IPA which was also good and not as hoppy as it sounds.

It was a long day and I didn't eat enough and I'm paying for it today.


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> Northern Monk collab..
> Travel Notes
> 
> Ab Fab. I defy anyone not to like this. Drunk in chi chi restaurant in Cambridge with an impressive list.
> ...


Marble's Manchester Bitter is a classic - not flashy, but if you're in the mood for something solidly excellent, it's a belter (as is their session brew, "Pint").


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Train beer
> 
> View attachment 367683


I was on a train yesterday and did not find any train beer waiting on me. I almost complained, but could not find anyone to complain to.


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Aug 2017)

DP said:


> Who's got anything from Verdant? Willing to trade good stuff.


There's a real buzz about Verdant right now- I'm going to encourage the likes of the Crafty Baa, Tweedies, Beer Ambleside to stock them (the Bloom IPA is most excellent).


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Aug 2017)

DP said:


> Who's got anything from Verdant? Willing to trade good stuff.



Can't say I've heard of them, they seem to be sold out everywhere!


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Aug 2017)

DP said:


> Who's got anything from Verdant? Willing to trade good stuff.


Not sure if you really aimed that post at this thread or even this website, @DP, but if it's of any interest my local has plenty of these on the shelf:


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> I was on a train yesterday and did not find any train beer waiting on me. I almost complained, but could not find anyone to complain to.


Oh? They recognised you?


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Oh? They recognised you?


It was when he said "But I'll only drink it if it has a prancing goat around the neck of the bottle, and a fancy cap, ye ken?"


----------



## SteveF (13 Aug 2017)

Bit of a cycle meander along the Thames with Mrs Steve.... 

A Sambooks Junction...


----------



## User169 (13 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Can't say I've heard of them, they seem to be sold out everywhere!



As @Maverick Goose says, a big buzz about these guys at the mo and I don't think they can keep up with demand. Everything they produce seems to get sold immediately.


----------



## User169 (13 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Not sure if you really aimed that post at this thread or even this website, @DP, but if it's of any interest my local has plenty of these on the shelf:
> 
> View attachment 367849



That looks good! I'd be happy to do a swap if you're interested.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Aug 2017)

DP said:


> That looks good! I'd be happy to do a swap if you're interested.


Swap? Errm? Why don't I just buy some for you? I wouldn't know what to ask for anyway. 

Like I said... Cloudwater beer comes out of the taps in Manc


----------



## nickyboy (13 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Swap? Errm? Why don't I just buy some for you? I wouldn't know what to ask for anyway.
> 
> Like I said... Cloudwater beer comes out of the taps in Manc



If @DP follows up on his threat to come on the Magic Rock ride he could fill his suitcase up with the stuff


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Aug 2017)

nickyboy said:


> If @DP follows up on his threat to come on the Magic Rock ride he could fill his suitcase up with the stuff


Clean his teefs with it


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Clean his teefs with it


There it is in the glass







Bloody lovely it is too

How many do you want, @DP?


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Aug 2017)

Turned on the tap and what came out?


----------



## nickyboy (13 Aug 2017)

Its all.popping off in the Zagreb beer scene.

Zmajska Pivovara APA. Really nice example, loads of hops, bitterness etc. 7.3%

Gratuitous super-yacht and beer shot


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Aug 2017)

Might have another Moroccan beer in a minute...or maybe not...


----------



## Crackle (13 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Might have another Moroccan beer in a minute...or maybe not...


A morrocan? I dunno. Thought you were more of a country and western man.


----------



## User482 (13 Aug 2017)

Snake Indian Rye Pale Ale, Jasper Brewing Co. 

Simply magnificent.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Might have another Moroccan beer in a minute...or maybe not...


Gowaaan. Go, awaan

Ya will


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Gowaaan. Go, awaan
> 
> Ya will



I didn't.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Aug 2017)




----------



## MossCommuter (14 Aug 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 368004
> View attachment 368002
> View attachment 368003


Are filters going to be a thing in beer thread again?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Aug 2017)

all my beer pics come off my Instagram feed.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Aug 2017)

Croatian beer odyssey part III

Brewed in Split, drunk in Dubrovnik. Republika APA. Not really an APA but half a litre of hoppy lovelyness for four quid after walking the city walls


----------



## User169 (14 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> There it is in the glass
> 
> View attachment 367906
> 
> ...



Think I'd better just come and turn on those taps in perso!

It's more than 40 years since l lived on that Manchester (well Ashton undef Lyne).


----------



## User169 (14 Aug 2017)

nickyboy said:


> If @DP follows up on his threat to come on the Magic Rock ride he could fill his suitcase up with the stuff



Would love to Nicky and turns out I've got the first two weeks of sep free, so still going to make it.


----------



## Kestevan (14 Aug 2017)

On hols in hadrians wall country, so sampling some of the local brews. 

Rivet Catcher bitter was lovely, had to be reminded I was driving 

Red kite Ruby ale not bad, but a tad sweet for my tastes. 

Rather disappointed with the Twice Brewed bitter at the pub of the same name. Not a bad taste, but served flat and too cold, with a scummy head like a London beer... Not my taste really


----------



## Spartak (14 Aug 2017)

Sat in a bar in a very hot Le Touquet this afternoon ......

Only had time for one which was a real shame as it was delicious :-)


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Aug 2017)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 368093
> 
> 
> Sat in a bar in a very hot Le Touquet this afternoon ......
> ...


Le Touquet!

Lah-farking-dah


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2017)

Yesterday's bbq highlight was the wittily named, Miami Weiss
Brewed by the lad who works part-time at the local poncey beer shop. He's studying brewing at Plumpton Agri. College and this is a real beauty.


----------



## Spartak (14 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Le Touquet!
> 
> Lah-farking-dah



Bar is two doors down from Emmanuel Macron's apartment in the town ;-)


----------



## Crackle (14 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> Yesterday's bbq highlight was the wittily named, Miami Weiss
> Brewed by the lad who works part-time at the local poncey beer shop. He's studying brewing at Plumpton Agri. College and this is a real beauty.
> 
> View attachment 368097


So is he your idol weiss brewer now.


----------



## Crackle (14 Aug 2017)

Although, if he doesn't get his finger out and make another batch, he might be an idle weiss brewer.

Might as well get them all out the way at once.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Aug 2017)

Crackle said:


> So is he your idol weiss brewer now.


Worth a like of anyone's money


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Aug 2017)

Crackle said:


> Although, if he doesn't get his finger out and make another batch, he might be an idle weiss brewer.
> 
> Might as well get them all out the way at once.


I don't get it


----------



## Crackle (15 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> I don't get it


g'way. I bet you know all the lyrics and have even got a little outfit to wear when it's on.


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Le Touquet!
> 
> Lah-farking-dah


Possibly the most la-farking-dah town in France, iirc. Given the cost of ice cream last time I was there, I dread to think how much a beer would run you.


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Aug 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Possibly the most la-farking-dah town in France, iirc. Given the cost of ice cream last time I was there, I dread to think how much a beer would run you.


I remember it for the time I was there on business; the conference ended with a gala ball (i.e. a disco and a piss up) at which my 30 stone friend decided to stage-dive... the crowd parted, he fell in a heap and a ripple spread across the sprung dance floor.

Happy days


----------



## jongooligan (15 Aug 2017)

Shouldn't it be 'lah-dee-farking-dah'?


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Aug 2017)

jongooligan said:


> Shouldn't it be 'lah-dee-farking-dah'?


Yeah


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2017)

Oooh, my son in law has left a beer in my fridge. A DeMo and Magic Rock collab. although it's had to spot what MR's input is. Mucho farking good.


----------



## Spartak (15 Aug 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Possibly the most la-farking-dah town in France, iirc. Given the cost of ice cream last time I was there, I dread to think how much a beer would run you.



3,20€

BTW an Ice cream was 2€ from a very nice little van on the seafront ;-)


----------



## Spartak (15 Aug 2017)

One of my favourites from recent holiday in Northern France.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Aug 2017)

Shindigger Iced Coffee (Black Pilsner)

Awful picture.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Aug 2017)

Happy Oktoberfest casketeers!






Das is lecker or summat, anyway it's yumtus.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Aug 2017)

WWS keepin' it real innit.


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> WWS keepin' it real innit.
> 
> View attachment 368334


Where do you buy that? I haven't seen it for sale in yonks.
Is it still as much of a bastard to pour?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> Where do you buy that? I haven't seen it for sale in yonks.
> Is it still as much of a bastard to pour?



Think that came from Tesco in Andover. It's easier to pour than find, unless you're @Crackle.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Aug 2017)

Westie dub


----------



## Daddy Pig (16 Aug 2017)

Something for my late night shift...




A 10.5% stout from Alchemy, very smooth and well rounded taste although surprisingly not particularly complex.


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Aug 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 368259
> Shindigger Iced Coffee (Black Pilsner)
> 
> Awful picture.


Expect a call from Nicholas Serota any day now...


----------



## User169 (17 Aug 2017)

Exotica outta Wisconsin. Sour ale with apples. Not bad. Beer with a cider edge.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Aug 2017)

Weihenstephaner Hefeweissbier Dunkel






500 years of brewing excellence.


----------



## Daddy Pig (17 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Weihenstephaner Hefeweissbier Dunkel
> 
> View attachment 368463
> 
> ...


But were those 500 years well spent?


----------



## nickyboy (17 Aug 2017)

Split has a proper beer bar....Leopold's Delicatessen Bar. No idea about the Deli bit...its just a bar

But it has several local beers on draft and a fine bottle collection. It is also probably the only bar in Croatia that doesn't have draft lager

I had half litre of nice Split APA for about three quid. Sorry no photo but this gives an idea of what they're about


----------



## Daddy Pig (17 Aug 2017)

Tonight's tasty treat, but what is a 'triple IPA'... just marketing guff?


----------



## srw (17 Aug 2017)

DP said:


> Exotica outta Wisconsin. Sour ale with apples. Not bad. Beer with a cider edge.
> 
> View attachment 368446


Pre-mixed snakebite...


----------



## srw (17 Aug 2017)

Greene King IPA. I started feeling a little iffy after three - lord knows what they put in it - so I had a Greene King very vaguely American Pale Ale. Then I gave up drinking.


----------



## srw (17 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Did you have any Yardbird?


That was the one. Uninteresting.


----------



## Daddy Pig (17 Aug 2017)

Time for a night cap... rich with a hint of coffee. Smoother than a cashmere codpiece...


----------



## Daddy Pig (17 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Generous


Ratebeer give it a score of 30%! One to miss then!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Aug 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Split has a proper beer bar....Leopold's Delicatessen Bar. No idea about the Deli bit...its just a bar
> 
> But it has several local beers on draft and a fine bottle collection. It is also probably the only bar in Croatia that doesn't have draft lager
> 
> ...



Looks like a good evenings worth of decent beer.


----------



## srw (18 Aug 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Ratebeer give it a score of 30%! One to miss then!


The choice was Carling, Pimms, GK IPA or Yardbird. Or Aspells, and I began to wish I'd gone for that pretty quickly.


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Aug 2017)

srw said:


> The choice was Carling, Pimms, GK IPA or Yardbird. Or Aspells, and I began to wish I'd gone for that pretty quickly.


Drink up thee zider!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Aug 2017)

Oh this is feckin lovely. Only 8.2% so can get a few more in.


----------



## Aperitif (18 Aug 2017)

Plenty of choice in a simple supermarket, more than enough in a Carrefour etc...it's 2.85€ per bottle of Punk, and 1.61€ for a Chimay, Maredsous etc. Daylight robbery! So. 




Pelouse verte
Pelforth brune
Ciel gris
Magic rock.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Aug 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Plenty of choice in a simple supermarket, more than enough in a Carrefour etc...it's 2.85€ per bottle of Punk, and 1.61€ for a Chimay, Maredsous etc. Daylight robbery! So.
> View attachment 368598
> 
> Pelouse verte
> ...



You can put up with just about anything when there's a view like that.

...Except crap beer.

Ackshly I don't mind malty old Pelforth.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Aug 2017)

Holy yumfeck batman...






Slightly smoky portery thing going on. Very nice beer.


----------



## Daddy Pig (18 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Holy yumfeck batman...
> 
> View attachment 368613
> 
> ...


What abv is it? Must be high by the looks of the shaky photo!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Aug 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> What abv is it? Must be high by the looks of the shaky photo!



Only 6.7%, you know, for kids.


----------



## Daddy Pig (18 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Only 6.7%, you know, for kids.


Sounds like an afternoon session Beer...


----------



## srw (18 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Only 6.7%, you know, for kids.


And only a small bottle. Lightweight. (Beer?)


----------



## Crackle (18 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Holy yumfeck batman...
> 
> View attachment 368613
> 
> ...


Nice pour.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Aug 2017)

srw said:


> And only a small bottle. Lightweight. (Beer?)



My accumulated % in two beers consumed is already at 14.9, a noble effort I rec.


----------



## User482 (18 Aug 2017)

Goose island: exactly what you'd expect from a US IPA. Hops, bitterness and alcohol. Not especially interesting but decent enough.

Moosehead anniversary. This was great, like a revved up Best Bitter with plenty of malt flavour to balance the hops.

Waterloo amber. Absolutely minging. I hope that something was wrong with it.


----------



## Hyslop (18 Aug 2017)

Don't know of any of you drink Yates,but,if you do, you've only got so long to do so.Evidently, having tried to sell the brewery without success,the brewery closes some time in early September.Sad loss to beer production in this county.Sad loss to me certainly,it's been an ever present in my local for 20 years.I blame Donald.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Aug 2017)

Hyslop said:


> Don't know of any of you drink Yates,but,if you do, you've only got so long to do so.Evidently, having tried to sell the brewery without success,the brewery closes some time in early September.Sad loss to beer production in this county.Sad loss to me certainly,it's been an ever present in my local for 20 years.I blame Donald.



Sinden's been dead for years, it's hardly his fault.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Aug 2017)

Spencer, yank monk beer. Very nice, slight hint of spice, really lively when opened as you can see with it being sat in its own wee.


----------



## theclaud (18 Aug 2017)

Decagram Pale Ale. Been drinking a lot of it lately...


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Westie dub
> 
> View attachment 368338


Dubbel or nothing...
Currently on Ollenaut Rye IPA (adds some pukka malty and nutty elements to the IPA mix)...way to go Estonia!


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Aug 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Sounds like an afternoon session Beer...


For Keith Richards or Ozzy Osbourne!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Aug 2017)

Purity Longhorn IPA, on the low hop side. Very nice, yumtus iaf..






Lunchtime O'Booze.


----------



## Crackle (19 Aug 2017)

Siren stout, Broken Dreams






Too sweet and the alchohol is intrusive.


----------



## Daddy Pig (19 Aug 2017)

Crackle said:


> Siren stout, Broken Dreams
> 
> View attachment 368798
> 
> ...


That is right up my street, I love the Siren beers...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Aug 2017)

Bristol Beer Factory Milk Stout. A very nice drop but a little too strong at 4.5% for a second lunchtime pint.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Aug 2017)

Wild Weather Ales, Damn Dead Strawberry, lactose beer.

Not sour enough, not fruity enough, not beery enough

Not good enough


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Aug 2017)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Aug 2017)

Big 5 C hops + malted rye. Lovely.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Aug 2017)

That's better


----------



## theclaud (19 Aug 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Bristol Beer Factory Milk Stout. A very nice drop but *a little too strong at 4.5% for a second lunchtime pint*.



You're going a bit soft!


----------



## Crackle (19 Aug 2017)

theclaud said:


> Decagram Pale Ale. Been drinking a lot of it lately...
> 
> View attachment 368704


Are you just telling us that for the record?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Aug 2017)

Crackle said:


> Are you just telling us that for the record?



Cry for help.


----------



## SteveF (19 Aug 2017)

Purple Moose Elderflower Ale.... Very moreish


----------



## srw (19 Aug 2017)

Mad Squirrel London Porter. Delish as ever.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Aug 2017)

Very much worth the effort if you like a Beer

http://peterborough-camra.org.uk/index.php?bf=1


----------



## Daddy Pig (19 Aug 2017)

meta lon said:


> Very much worth the effort if you like a Beer
> 
> http://peterborough-camra.org.uk/index.php?bf=1


Looks great and I'd be there like a shot if I lived nearby. Not sure I'd last very long though by the looks of the strong ales they have!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Cry for help.



Like us pissheads are gonna remember it in the morning


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Aug 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Bristol Beer Factory Milk Stout. A very nice drop but a little too strong at 4.5% for a second lunchtime pint.


That's pukka stuff-tried it at the Hawkshead Northern Beer festival last month...smooth as the proverbial cashmere codpiece. last night I sampled a couple from Torrside in the fair town of New Mills. Test For Echo (Alt Vienna IPA like an IPA with lager malts, a winning combination IMO and I'll definitely try that one again) and West of The Sun ( a mellow,slightly fruity New Zealand/New Mills pale ale, a very agreeable accompaniment to everyone's favourite ghost whisperer). I must visit the Beer District in Buxton again next time I'm down that way (Matlock Top 10 Hillclimbs Sportive in October...).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Aug 2017)

Titanic Brewery Plum Porter


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Aug 2017)

Blimey, mental pour!


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Aug 2017)

I think I was swanking about this one the other week when I had it at the brewery tap.

Every bit as good from a can.

Imaginary Greenscapes in collaboration with Other Half


----------



## rich p (20 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You can put up with just about anything when there's a view like that.
> 
> ...Except crap beer.
> 
> Ackshly I don't mind malty old Pelforth.



I had some P Brun earlier this summer and thought they'd changed the formula from it's previous malty goodness, to over-sweet and rather yukky. Or it could have been my tastebuds.



threebikesmcginty said:


> Blimey, mental pour!
> 
> View attachment 368990



I got a few of those from Asda last week. Liked it a lot despite having to shop with the hoi polloi...


----------



## Crackle (20 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Blimey, mental pour!
> 
> View attachment 368990
> 
> ...


No one is keeping count of your second crap pour in as many days and your 10th frothy head over all, so don't worry.


----------



## rich p (20 Aug 2017)

A couple of pints of these 2 last night. The Cwtch is as good as ever and the Gun brewery kept up their cheapskate pump clip previous. It was a decent light-coloured drop though @5.2%. Propino is a type of barley and athanum a US hop, for the nerds on here


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Aug 2017)

Mmm tasty.. father's day beer ..after today's ride I thought why not...


----------



## Aperitif (20 Aug 2017)

I'll agree with you on the sweetness aspect of PB, RP. Not what the taste buds were anticipating - extra cold stunts it beyond the pale...
Now, when I were but a lad, and a game of rugby lasted a fifth of the time that 'buying your opposite number a pint' did, we used to sing 'Blueberry Hill' as part of our "sociable repertoire". 
Fast forward to a Hill, blueberries and a very out of tune rendition of beer. At least it wasn't a flat major disaster. Tried to focus on the Shatto not the fruit shandy. Not going to post the usual stuff, but I have got a nice bottle of Abbeye de Carrefour which might be of interest... 



Mrs M might say "berry nice" (but I doubt it.)


----------



## CanucksTraveller (20 Aug 2017)

Young's Special, on a miserable grey evening at the pub.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Aug 2017)

My second lunchtime pint, Hepworth's Conquerer. Keg. Only seen the cask version once when they first started brewing it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Aug 2017)

This arrived whilst I was drinking. Wonderful stuff beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Aug 2017)

Norton your Nelly.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Aug 2017)

Schnei Wei Tap 6, good stuff.


----------



## srw (20 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Schnei Wei Tap 6, good stuff.
> 
> View attachment 369097


Yes, but _fried_?


----------



## theclaud (20 Aug 2017)

Tonight's beer, in drinking order. I'm currently halfway...


----------



## theclaud (20 Aug 2017)

Note the poncey pink Himalyan salt.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Aug 2017)

theclaud said:


> Note the poncey pink Himalyan salt.


Himalayan salt. A porter? After that lot I think you probably needed to climb into bed and Everest.


----------



## User169 (21 Aug 2017)

Dangerously Close To Stupid from To Ol. Three DIPAs,each with a different fruit: papaya, apricot and guava. OK, but a bit on the sweet side for me.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Never seen the Common Grounds, good?


I think it's my favourite Magic Rock


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> I got a few of those from Asda last week. Liked it a lot despite having to shop with the hoi polloi...



That's why I like Sainsbury's...it keeps the riff-raff out of Waitrose.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Aug 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Bristol Beer Factory Milk Stout. A very nice drop but a little too strong at 4.5% for a second lunchtime pint.


Picture from tlh's phone just arrived two days layer. Ain't technology grand...


----------



## Spartak (21 Aug 2017)

Bit disappointed in this one. 
No real bite to it and lacked any depth - bit watery for my taste. 

Brewdog ales are £4.50 for 4 cans at the moment in Tesco, so may buy some Punk IPA as well ;-)


----------



## Spartak (21 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That's why I like Sainsbury's...it keeps the riff-raff out of Waitrose.



Never a truer word said ;-)

Says the man whose just bought his Brewdog in Tesco !!!


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Aug 2017)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 369238
> 
> 
> Bit disappointed in this one.
> ...


Haven't they got any Elvis Juice?


----------



## Spartak (21 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Haven't they got any Elvis Juice?



That doesn't sound very pleasant !


----------



## User482 (21 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Haven't they got any Elvis Juice?


I bought some but it was all shook up.


----------



## Daddy Pig (21 Aug 2017)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 369238
> 
> 
> Bit disappointed in this one.
> ...


I tried it a while back and agree that it's not very good. If you want a Brewdog selection the dog pack is a good deal. 12 bottles for £15, 3 punk, 3 5am, 3 dead pony and 3 jackhammer.


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> I tried it a while back and agree that it's not very good. If you want a Brewdog selection the dog pack is a good deal. 12 bottles for £15, 3 punk, 3 5am, 3 dead pony and 3 jackhammer.


And it's lager and we all know where the lager thread is


----------



## Daddy Pig (21 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> And it's lager and we all know where the lager thread is


Exactly! I only saw it on a beer menu and unknowingly/unwittingly chose It... I hadn't realised Brewdog had lowered themselves to such depths...


----------



## Aperitif (21 Aug 2017)

Better beer than the blueberry yuktus of yesterday, this one was dispensed in a plastic with a lump of lemon. Not bad - the beer contained mysterious ingredients as listed on tbe label, and won a prize at some point. 
As for the water, if you look carefully, you can see a lake an' a sea...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Aug 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Better beer than the blueberry yuktus of yesterday, this one was dispensed in a plastic with a lump of lemon. Not bad - the beer contained mysterious ingredients as listed on tbe label, and won a prize at some point.
> As for the water, if you look carefully, you can see a lake an' a sea...
> View attachment 369379


Points deducted for not having the water in focus


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Aug 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Better beer than the blueberry yuktus of yesterday, this one was dispensed in a plastic with a lump of lemon. Not bad - the beer contained mysterious ingredients as listed on tbe label, and won a prize at some point.
> As for the water, if you look carefully, you can see a lake an' a sea...
> View attachment 369379



Lake Annecy is lovely, the bastard road from the lake to the town isn't though, takes about a million hours to go a couple of km's. The cycling from the lake away from the town was great and as a bonus my boy nearly brought down a peloton of wrinkles on his tiny islabike, they were really fecked off.


----------



## Daddy Pig (21 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Lake Annecy is lovely, the bastard road from the lake to the town isn't though, takes about a million hours to go a couple of km's. The cycling from the lake away from the town was great and as a bonus my boy nearly brought down a peloton of wrinkles on his tiny islabike, they were really fecked off.


Time taken is proportionate to the number of beers drunk...


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Aug 2017)

Spartak said:


> Never a truer word said ;-)
> 
> Says the man whose just bought his Brewdog in Tesco !!!


I like Waitrose because they keep the southern riffraff out of Booths.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Lake Annecy is lovely, the bastard road from the lake to the town isn't though, takes about a million hours to go a couple of km's. The cycling from the lake away from the town was great and as a bonus my boy nearly brought down a peloton of wrinkles on his tiny islabike, they were really fecked off.


Agree. Need to swap beer glasses in favour of 'dinner plates' as it heads out of town toward yesterday's beer stop. 5 euros a wincy bottle. I wondered if the staff of the various establishments appreciate the outlook as they serve the gasping masses. A long time ago, I bought a Look KG361 from someone in Annecy, and I was lucky enough to have it delivered to Beziers. Couldn't for the life of me understand why anyone would want to load a Marchisio cassette with a 29, along with a Centaur triple up front. I understand fully now. Plenty of lovely electric bikes on show too. (I know, the cycling thread is >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> )


----------



## stephec (22 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Haven't they got any Elvis Juice?


ASDA in Swinton had 4 packs for something like £5 or £6 last week.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Aug 2017)

stephec said:


> ASDA in Swinton had 4 packs for something like £5 or £6 last week.


I had a similar deal from Sainsbury's


----------



## Aperitif (22 Aug 2017)

Abbeye national comes to Carrefour. Own brand monkjuice could lead to a terrible habit. However, it has the full taste I might have been thinking when the bottles of Pel came forth...a good nourishing malt without sweet gooiness, and a nice smell too. 
Just read the back and fabrication is subbed out to l'Abbeye Saint-Paul de Wisques. At 6.5% and 2.02€ chaque 75cl bouteille, it's worth taking a few Wisques...I rest my case (in the boot of the car) "aperitifs!"


----------



## nickyboy (22 Aug 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Abbeye national comes to Carrefour. Own brand monkjuice could lead to a terrible habit. However, it has the full taste I might have been thinking when the bottles of Pel came forth...a good nourishing malt without sweet gooiness, and a nice smell too.
> Just read the back and fabrication is subbed out to l'Abbeye Saint-Paul de Wisques. At 6.5% and 2.02€ chaque 75cl bouteille, it's worth taking a few Wisques...I rest my case (in the boot of the car) "aperitifs!"
> View attachment 369503



The mountain appears to have a Crax pour head


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Aug 2017)

Moving as far from the Waitrose stylee shopping as you can get, a low-rent dive called the Food Warehouse, which is a down-market Iceland if you can imagine such a thing, caught my eye in passing with a craft beer sale sign. Seemed churlish to pass it by so I went in a checked it out, came away with some Williams Bros, Brewdog and Lagunitas, not bad for a quid a bottle. Obvs 'craft' beer isn't quite the thing for their target audience [/snobby get]


----------



## Aperitif (22 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Raspberry and Lime Berliner style sour. Lovely
> View attachment 369517


Sie sind un berliner? After yesterday's blueberry...good luck!


----------



## Daddy Pig (22 Aug 2017)

Quick question about:
Saison v farmhouse v sour v lambic
What are the differences?

I've never really tried them but thought I'd better expand my horizon!

I tried a sour a couple of months ago and did not really enjoy It, but more recently a farmhouse and a couple of saisons were really nice especially with the acidity curtting through rich food!

Any thoughts and others that I should try?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Aug 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Quick question about:
> Saison v farmhouse v sour v lambic
> What are the differences?
> 
> ...



I don't care for sours and lambics, I like saison though, I don't know many but an easy one to get hold of, and it's lovely, is the M&S Sorachi Saison.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Having found some, in Brewdog bar, I can see why. It is very nice as coffee porter goes.


In the brewery tap I had the keg and the cask versions side by side

They're both really good but cask, to my mind, is the better

Tinned is the same as keg, exactly the same


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Aug 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Quick question about:
> Saison v farmhouse v sour v lambic
> What are the differences?
> 
> ...


Very good question! I think I have my answers but let's hope dp turns up to enlighten us. Otherwise when I'm sober I'll say my piece

Don't hold your breath


----------



## User482 (22 Aug 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Quick question about:
> Saison v farmhouse v sour v lambic
> What are the differences?
> 
> ...


Guidance here: https://www.bjcp.org/docs/2015_Guidelines_Beer.pdf


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Aug 2017)

User482 said:


> Guidance here: https://www.bjcp.org/docs/2015_Guidelines_Beer.pdf


It makes lambic sound so appealing...
"A decidedly sour aroma is often dominant in young examples, but may become more subdued with age as it blends with aromas described as barnyard, earthy, goaty, hay, horsey, and horse blanket."


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Aug 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> It makes lambic sound so appealing...
> "A decidedly sour aroma is often dominant in young examples, but may become more subdued with age as it blends with aromas described as barnyard, earthy, goaty, hay, horsey, and horse blanket."


The word 'funky' tends to get bandied around a lot in sipster circles...
Saisons were basically simple farmhouse beers brewed to provide a little something refreshing for seasonal farmworkers in France or Belgium ('saisonniers'), flavoured with whatever ingredients came to hand (such as kaffir lime leaves and lemongrass, obvs). They tend to be slightly peppery and fruity, which is down to the yeast strains used IIRC (see also Grisettes, such as Cloudwater Sorachi Ace Grisette),slightly acid, clean and refreshing.

Ilkley Siberia-Rhubarb saison (Yorkshire is t'home o' t'rhubarb triangle)
Wild Beer Company Epic Saison (one of my favourites)
Saison Dupont (a classic )
Wylam Saisonnier (flavoured with lemon balm and rosemary, but they've kept the rosemary quite subtle ye knaaa like man)
Burning Sky in Sussex specialise in Saisons.


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Aug 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> The word 'funky' tends to get bandied around a lot in sipster circles...
> Saisons were basically simple farmhouse beers brewed to provide a little something refreshing for seasonal farmworkers in France or Belgium ('saisonniers'), flavoured with whatever ingredients came to hand (such as kaffir lime leaves and lemongrass, obvs). They tend to be slightly peppery and fruity, which is down to the yeast strains used IIRC (see also Grisettes, such as Cloudwater Sorachi Ace Grisette),slightly acid, clean and refreshing.
> 
> Ilkley Siberia-Rhubarb saison (Yorkshire is t'home o' t'rhubarb triangle)
> ...


I've tried the wild beer one which is why I've started to search out some others. Great with fresh pizza I found that slight acidity quite refreshing with spice heat.
I'll start to search out some if those others you've mentioned!


----------



## User169 (23 Aug 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Quick question about:
> Saison v farmhouse v sour v lambic
> What are the differences?



The way I'd think about is like this:

Farmhouse is generic - saison is a type of farmhouse (grisette and biere de garde are other varieties, along with the weird nordic things like sahti). Saison is typically a dry beer with noticeable yeast ester presence. I think traditionally they were not especially strong, but now seem to be upwards of 6%. 

The style defining saison is usually taken to be Saison Dupont which is reasonably easy to get hold of. Saisons from Blaugies and Fantome can also be ordered online in the UK (just looked at beergonzo). Wild Beer Co and Burning Sky in the UK make very decent saisons.

Sour is generic and lambic is a type of sour (others are gose, berliner weisse, geuze). Most of these have wheat in them, at least the traditional European versions do and they will also be fermented with bacteria to generate sourness. In the case of lambic, the fermentation is spontaneous - it's brewed with whatever drops into the beer from the environment. Many of these beers are not especially strong - gose and berliner weisse are typically around 3 or 4%.

Sours can be a bit tricky especially if you jump in the deep end with a Belgian geuze. Maybe try gose or berliner weisse first. Magic Rock's salty kiss is a good one and more tart than sour. Candy Queen from Brewski (again available at beergonzo) is fantastic - my favourite beer of 2017.

Belgian geuze is now highly desirable from a collecting point of view with huge demand from the US and insane prices are paid for rare bottles. Cantillon and 3 fonteinen are the best I would say, but Boon is likely easier to find, cheaper and more approachable.


----------



## User169 (23 Aug 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> It makes lambic sound so appealing...
> "A decidedly sour aroma is often dominant in young examples, but may become more subdued with age as it blends with aromas described as barnyard, earthy, goaty, hay, horsey, and horse blanket."



I rode past a farm a few weeks ago and the smell was exactly as if someone had just opened a bottle of geuze. Lovely!


----------



## rich p (23 Aug 2017)

Some of the sour ones that DP and my son like a lot, are a mystery to me, even though I like nowadays, stuff that I would have shuddered at a year or two ago.
The milder sours and gose types are ones that I now like.
Who knows what I'll be drinking in a years time.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Aug 2017)

DP said:


> The way I'd think about is like this:
> 
> Farmhouse is generic - saison is a type of farmhouse (grisette and biere de garde are other varieties, along with the weird nordic things like sahti). Saison is typically a dry beer with noticeable yeast ester presence. I think traditionally they were not especially strong, but now seem to be upwards of 6%.
> 
> ...


Yeah...

...I was gonna say that


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> Some of the sour ones that DP and my son like a lot, are a mystery to me, even though I like nowadays, stuff that I would have shuddered at a year or two ago.
> The milder sours and gose types are ones that I now like.
> Who knows what I'll be drinking in a years time.


I dont mind it a bit tart but not sure about hitting sour! 
Ill have a look at the local beer shop and see what berliner weise they have in if any! Not sure that style has reached the depths of Devon yet!


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Aug 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> I dont mind it a bit tart but not sure about hitting sour!
> Ill have a look at the local beer shop and see what berliner weise they have in if any! Not sure that style has reached the depths of Devon yet!


Check out the Chorlton Sours. Modern, hipstery and Mancunian so probably not what you'll get from a traditional one but I love 'em


----------



## rich p (23 Aug 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> The word 'funky' tends to get bandied around a lot in *sipster* circles...


----------



## rich p (23 Aug 2017)

User13710 said:


> Taste does mature - I used to drink only brown ale. Bitter? Ugh!


Indeed. 
I like a lot of new beers and styles but I often get the comment from friends along the lines of, "Oh, I still like traditional bitters".

I do too, but liking new stuff doesn't automatically mean that I no longer enjoy the other beers. I'd still take a decent pint of Harveys over almost anything.


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> Indeed.
> I like a lot of new beers and styles but I often get the comment from friends along the lines of, "Oh, I still like traditional bitters".
> 
> I do too, but liking new stuff doesn't automatically mean that I no longer enjoy the other beers. I'd still take a decent pint of Harveys over almost anything.


A lot of pubs in Devon (pretty much all of them) only serve 'traditional' English ales so there is not a lot of choice unless you go to a decent beer festival, and even then there is mostly your average Joe beers. Then you are left with going to specialist beer shops of which there are two in Exeter and then it's Truro!


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Aug 2017)

User13710 said:


> Me too! Mostly because I know I will get a pint of something I can drink and enjoy. It seems such a waste to buy something that turns out to be horrible. I know you can ask for a taste these days, if you've got the nerve. One bloke in front of me at a bar not that long ago asked for a taster, and when the bar person said, "Which one?" he replied, "All of them?"


There was a keg of Coco Chango on in 57 Thomas Street, Manchester, which I loved.

It was gaspingly expensive, 9.5% ABV and quite delicious.

The bar tender reckoned that they'd given most of it away as tasters.


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Aug 2017)

User3094 said:


> The ubiquitous Doom Bar huh?


Less so, more St Austel beers which are better than Doom bar, and in Devon it's a good mix of regional and micro breweries. Don't get me wrong, a well kept Jail ale from Dartmoor is a really good beer, but all pubs only seem to sell beer from 3.8% to 4.8% beers that are run of the mill. I'd love to have beer at 9.5%.... but not very profitable for the pub I'd imagine!


----------



## rich p (23 Aug 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Less so, more St Austel beers which are better than Doom bar, and in Devon it's a good mix of regional and micro breweries. Don't get me wrong, a well kept Jail ale from Dartmoor is a really good beer, but all pubs only seem to sell beer from 3.8% to 4.8% beers that are run of the mill. I'd love to have beer at 9.5%.... but not very profitable for the pub I'd imagine!


I recently spent a long (and wet) weekend in sleepy Milford-on-Sea, in which, a craft beer pub had not long opened in a converted laundrette.
It was rammed and had a great buzz drawing people in from the surrounding area. Maybe there's an entrepreneurial gap for you in Devon, Daddy P, if you ever get fed up with the office life!
My son is forever sussing out places around here to do just that; the latest is an HSBC bank which may close in the near future. Maybe he could borrow the money off them before they go


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> I recently spent a long (and wet) weekend in sleepy Milford-on-Sea, in which, a craft beer pub had not long opened in a converted laundrette...



Was it called The Old Soak?


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> I recently spent a long (and wet) weekend in sleepy Milford-on-Sea, in which, a craft beer pub had not long opened in a converted laundrette.
> It was rammed and had a great buzz drawing people in from the surrounding area. Maybe there's an entrepreneurial gap for you in Devon, Daddy P, if you ever get fed up with the office life!
> My son is forever sussing out places around here to do just that; the latest is an HSBC bank which may close in the near future. Maybe he could borrow the money off them before they go


Don't tell me...

...did you get rinsed?


----------



## rich p (23 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Was it called The Old Soak?





MossCommuter said:


> Don't tell me...
> 
> ...did you get rinsed?


Oh purleeeze, we're better than that...

...aren't we?


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Aug 2017)

Sounds like Rich has got himself into a bit of a spin


----------



## Paulus (23 Aug 2017)

One of my favourite beers from St. Austel is Proper Job. A very nice well hopped and balanced ale


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Aug 2017)

Paulus said:


> One of my favourite beers from St. Austel is Proper Job. A very nice well hopped and balanced ale
> View attachment 369659


Big Job for me! Even better on tap at the st Austell beer festival!
I usually get in for about 11.30 am and have drunk 2 strong pints by midday! The afternoon seems to then float by!


----------



## rich p (24 Aug 2017)

Steady on Adrian, all I've had is 4 pints of Longman Pale summink or other...

...and a large scotch.
Old Pulteney, since you ask.


----------



## Daddy Pig (24 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> Steady on Adrian, all I've had is 4 pints of Longman Pale summink or other...
> 
> ...and a large scotch.
> Old Pulteney, since you ask.


I can recommend the 17 year old OP (but that's another thread!)


----------



## rich p (24 Aug 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> I can recommend the 17 year old OP (but that's another thread!)


Lordy, I'm not made of money! I spend most of it on over-priced craft beer


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Train beers
> View attachment 369820



Tooled up, I'm calling the transport police.


----------



## User482 (24 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Tooled up, I'm calling the transport police.


Are you telling me that you undertake rail travel without being suitably equipped?


----------



## User169 (24 Aug 2017)

Fresh DeMo. Their regular IPA - Vuur en Vlam.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Aug 2017)

Williams Bros Lager/IPA, only half lager so do one. Nice stuff and only a quid from that shìtty cheap s'market.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Aug 2017)

Westie Dub, beer as the good lord intended.


----------



## jongooligan (24 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Train beers
> View attachment 369820


Do they keep it at a reasonable temperature on the train @User?


----------



## srw (24 Aug 2017)

Inns of Court, Holborn. Fuller's pub.

ESB, London Porter (bottle), 1845 (bottle), and pie and chips. Beginnings of goodbye plus congratulations to a member of staff who passed his last exam after an appeal.

And I didn't even need to do more than make a token pretence at reaching for my wallet.


----------



## theclaud (24 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Williams Bros Lager/IPA, only half lager so do one. Nice stuff and only a quid from that shìtty cheap s'market.
> 
> View attachment 369839


I'm in its homeland and I'm paying £1.65!


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Sounds like Rich has got himself into a bit of a spin


Maybe the bubble is about to burst?


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2017)

My local micropub is brewing some of its own ale. This was the first I've tried. Really good but a little bit too lively.
The blueberry stout behind was a bit too fruity and cloying.

BTW, the pub is in what used to be a watchmaker, in case anyone wants to make any hilarious puns...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Aug 2017)

No need to get wound up, rich.


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Aug 2017)

I say, I say, I say, what's the difference between a jeweler and a jailer?

One sells watches, the other watches cells.

...I thank you


----------



## Daddy Pig (25 Aug 2017)

I'd love to make a joke but I'm too busy and I don't have the time...


----------



## nickyboy (25 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> My local micropub is brewing some of its own ale. This was the first I've tried. Really good but a *little bit too lively*.
> The blueberry stout behind was a bit too fruity and cloying.
> 
> BTW, the pub is in what used to be a watchmaker, in case anyone wants to make any hilarious puns...
> ...



It does look a bit tourbillont

....I thankyaaaaw


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Aug 2017)

nickyboy said:


> It does look a bit tourbillont
> 
> ....I thankyaaaaw


Blimey


----------



## User169 (25 Aug 2017)

srw said:


> Inns of Court, Holborn. Fuller's pub.
> 
> ESB, London Porter (bottle), 1845 (bottle), and pie and chips. Beginnings of goodbye plus congratulations to a member of staff who passed his last exam after an appeal.
> 
> And I didn't even need to do more than make a token pretence at reaching for my wallet.



RIP The Melton Mowbs it would seem.


----------



## srw (25 Aug 2017)

DP said:


> RIP The Melton Mowbs it would seem.


I thought something had changed recently. I ride past the pub on my London commute.


----------



## Daddy Pig (25 Aug 2017)

DP said:


> RIP The Melton Mowbs it would seem.





srw said:


> I thought something had changed recently. I ride past the pub on my London commute.



You mean no more pork pies?


----------



## srw (25 Aug 2017)

Train beer, leg 1. Oxymoronic but quite attractive - more malty than hoppy.


----------



## srw (25 Aug 2017)

Leg 2. The long layover at Reading. Not the most attractive beer garden ever, but I'd rather be sitting in the sun than in the office staring at an empty mailbox. Double Summer Fullers Yeastie Boys Collab. A toned-down pale which I'd have again.


----------



## User169 (25 Aug 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> You mean no more pork pies?



I think your pies are safe unless @srw scoffed them all.


----------



## srw (25 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4931382, member: 259"]Weird![/QUOTE]
This isn't just weird beer. This is Marks and Spencers weird beer.


----------



## Doseone (25 Aug 2017)

Day off today so treated myself to a visit to Beer Revolution.


----------



## Daddy Pig (25 Aug 2017)

Hurrah for the weekend...
A bit of a banana coming through although lacks a bit of depth on the malt side.


----------



## User169 (25 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4931382, member: 259"]Weird![/QUOTE]

I try to be relaxed about these kinds of things, but "black pale ale" and "black IPA" really do my nut in!!


----------



## srw (25 Aug 2017)

Train beer - third and final leg. I'm not entirely surprised to discover that even a German nationalised train can't provide WiFi that works quickly or a carriage that doesn't smell faintly of wee. But the beer is okay (would have been better cooler) and the cap is



patriotic.


----------



## User169 (25 Aug 2017)

One of the newer Dutch brewers, these guys make some very decent stuff. First IPA I've tried of theirs as they see the brew a lot of imperial stouts. Fashionably murky, although a bit dull colourwise. Neverrmind though, the aroma and flavour are delish. White fruit and some candy and a notably spicy yeast finish. Nice stuff.


----------



## User169 (25 Aug 2017)

It says San Diego-style IPA on the tin and that's exactly what it is. 

Biscuity malt, C-hop pineyness and a bit of citrus. Classic stuff. Not unlike Stone IPA which seems to be flooding Europe ATM.


----------



## User482 (25 Aug 2017)

"The buffet service is closing in five minutes".


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2017)

I'm off to the slurry curry house so it's 'the lager thread is thaddaway night'


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Aug 2017)

Couple of days in NL, got a few beers in.






Yumtus good






Unyumtus, strange taste, way too fizzy.


----------



## Maverick Goose (26 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> My local micropub is brewing some of its own ale. This was the first I've tried. Really good but a little bit too lively.
> The blueberry stout behind was a bit too fruity and cloying.
> 
> BTW, the pub is in what used to be a watchmaker, in case anyone wants to make any hilarious puns...
> ...


Time gentlepersons, please!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2017)

I had 2 pints of Tempest Brave New World (7.3%) last night when I got home from work, about half way down pint #2 I realised I had not had anything to eat all day...

I went to bed.


----------



## Daddy Pig (26 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> I had 2 pints of Tempest Brave New World (7.3%) last night when I got home from work, about half way down pint #2 I realised I had not had anything to eat all day...
> 
> I went to bed.


Any good? I have a few bottles in the cupboard awaiting my enjoyment!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Any good? I have a few bottles in the cupboard awaiting my enjoyment!


It's excellent stuff and has replaced Long White Cloud as my "go to" beer (mostly as it's available in Aldi and Marmalade on Rye isn't)


----------



## Daddy Pig (26 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> It's excellent stuff and has replaced Long White Cloud as my "go to" beer (mostly as it's available in Aldi and Marmalade on Rye isn't)


Omg, also are stocking it! Probably sadly not in Devon!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Aug 2017)

Duvyum. Perfect lunchtime sesh beer.


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Duvyum. Perfect lunchtime sesh beer.
> 
> View attachment 370063


Did you nick the glass?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> Did you nick the glass?



Funnily enough I did!


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Funnily enough I did!


That's what capacious man-bags are for...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Aug 2017)

One for the PC crowd, it's a Dutch IPA with a nice graphic on the label.







And on the back...






Nothing remarkable, pretty standard IPA fayre, good though.

Slaking needs to be done too, it's hot.


----------



## Daddy Pig (26 Aug 2017)

Something for the weekend...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Aug 2017)

Saison with @Marmion approved cappage.






Fresh tasting saison with hints of stuff.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Saison with @Marmion approved cappage.
> 
> View attachment 370115
> 
> ...


top cappage = top marks
no frisky goats = not good enough


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> One for the PC crowd, it's a Dutch IPA with a nice graphic on the label.
> 
> View attachment 370109
> 
> ...


Rutting goats would have been so appropriate...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> top cappage = top marks
> no frisky goats = not good enough



It's unrealistic to expect everyone's beer to have tiny plastic goats hanging around the neck of the bottle. And mental.


----------



## SteveF (26 Aug 2017)

Windsor and Eaton Brewery, Knight of the Garter and a glass of water (flowers are just for decoration)


----------



## Daddy Pig (26 Aug 2017)

Don't you just love London prices...
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/08/26/pub-defends-charging-customers-1340-smashing-pint-ale/


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Aug 2017)

SteveF said:


> Windsor and Eaton Brewery, Knight of the Garter and a glass of water (flowers are just for decoration)
> 
> View attachment 370119



Top stuff, I've been to the brewery too, nice guys.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Aug 2017)

What is this alchemy, Kwak in a (borrowed) Duvel glass. Lovely stuff, world class.


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2017)

Me and a butcher glugging a Gun Pale Ale. In the sun. Watching the traffic. He was going out so he only had time for a pint....
...3 pints later...


----------



## Hugh Manatee (26 Aug 2017)

This week finds us in the Channel Islands, Alderney to be precise. Haven't had time to scope out local stuff yet but did manage to grab a bottle of Liberation Ale on the hike from the airport to our hired house. Very light with definite hints of citrus. What I would call a summer beer.






That's the wife just failing to get out of shot on the right!


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> This week finds us in the Channel Islands, Alderney to be precise. Haven't had time to scope out local stuff yet but did manage to grab a bottle of Liberation Ale on the hike from the airport to our hired house. Very light with definite hints of citrus. What I would call a summer beer.
> 
> View attachment 370135
> 
> ...


She's crawling to get away from you?
Are you sure that's not a still from an old |Bergerac episode?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Aug 2017)

Pop Ink Stout from Barcelona. Plus something fruity for the lady.


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2017)

T


----------



## Daddy Pig (26 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> T


Prefer coffee myself, but as your asking...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Aug 2017)

The porter in Majorca doesn't taste like what it oughta.





Fosca Sullerica.


----------



## Daddy Pig (26 Aug 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> The porter in Majorca doesn't taste like what it oughta.
> View attachment 370150
> 
> 
> Fosca Sullerica.


I taught my 3 year old to say that when we went to Majorca earlier this year but no one has a clue what's she's going on about!


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Prefer coffee myself, but as your asking...


Whoops  
Shudda drunk more tea and less beer


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> I taught my 3 year old to say that when we went to Majorca earlier this year but no one has a clue what's she's going on about!


Good. Middle England Yoof...


----------



## Daddy Pig (26 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> Good. Middle England Yoof...


I just get her to do the posh bit at the start! Golly!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> I just get her to do the posh bit at the start! Golly!


Is she not focused on us taking control of our borders? Slacker.


----------



## User169 (27 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Saison with @Marmion approved cappage.
> 
> View attachment 370115
> 
> ...



Some "man love" for 3bm.

Oedipus' beers have really improved over the last couple of years. The names are still a bit daft mind.


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Aug 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Don't you just love London prices...
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/08/26/pub-defends-charging-customers-1340-smashing-pint-ale/


Boo hoo, poor Londoners hard done to again


----------



## srw (27 Aug 2017)

Local beer. Yealands Golden Ale from the Old School Brewery in Warton, drunk in Yealand Counters, the next village along. It's how I imagine Boddy's used to be.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Aug 2017)




----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Aug 2017)

srw said:


> View attachment 370214
> 
> 
> Local beer. Yealands Golden Ale from the Old School Brewery in Warton, drunk in Yealand Counters, the next village along. It's how I imagine Boddy's used to be.


It's good to keep it Old Skool, blud!


----------



## SteveF (27 Aug 2017)

Wynchwood Hoppleganger (the G&T is an interloper)


----------



## nickyboy (27 Aug 2017)

srw said:


> View attachment 370214
> 
> 
> Local beer. Yealands Golden Ale from the Old School Brewery in Warton, drunk in Yealand Counters, the next village along. It's how I imagine Boddy's used to be.



tsk....Yealand Conyers

When I pop up to visit my Mum in Carnforth I'll have to give it a try

I presume it's the New Inn? Semi interesting anecdote; I used to play rugby for Vale of Lune (Lancaster) and the New Inn at Yealand Conyers used to be a very popular stop off on the way back from Cumbrian fixtures for the team. This was largely due to the fact the landlady had two extremely pretty daughters who used to work behind the bar


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Aug 2017)

Just had a dunkel, v nice. Here's an ad shot as I didn't have my box brownie with me.


----------



## SteveF (27 Aug 2017)

Loddon's Hoppit... The gin isn't as massive looks!


----------



## srw (27 Aug 2017)

nickyboy said:


> tsk....Yealand Conyers
> 
> When I pop up to visit my Mum in Carnforth I'll have to give it a try
> 
> I presume it's the New Inn? Semi interesting anecdote; I used to play rugby for Vale of Lune (Lancaster) and the New Inn at Yealand Conyers used to be a very popular stop off on the way back from Cumbrian fixtures for the team. This was largely due to the fact the landlady had two extremely pretty daughters who used to work behind the bar


Blame my phone's auto-correct - yes, "Yealand Conyers", and the New Inn. Which sounds as thought it ought to be somewhere in the leafier parts of the south - and the grey limestone hereabouts is similarly southern. The pub's been recently refurbished as a community-run enterprise, and also would not look out of place in Hampshire. Nor would the pizza we had - artisanal chicken, chorizo and feta with balsamic glaze, and pulled pork with barbeque sauce and jalapenos. The prices were northern, however - under a tenner for each pizza, and £3.10 a pint.

For my second I hopped across the pennines....





...and then as we hoicked over the hills on our walk back to Leighton Moss nature reserve I remembered why having two pints and a large pizza at lunchtime isn't necessarily the most sensible thing to do if you're being active.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Aug 2017)

srw said:


> Blame my phone's auto-correct - yes, "Yealand Conyers", and the New Inn. Which sounds as thought it ought to be somewhere in the leafier parts of the south - and the grey limestone hereabouts is similarly southern. The pub's been recently refurbished as a community-run enterprise, and also would not look out of place in Hampshire. Nor would the pizza we had - artisanal chicken, chorizo and feta with balsamic glaze, and pulled pork with barbeque sauce and jalapenos. The prices were northern, however - under a tenner for each pizza, and £3.10 a pint.
> 
> For my second I hopped across the pennines....
> View attachment 370239
> ...



Lovely area. I was a very regular visitor to Leighton Moss on my bike when I was a boy. Hope you saw Marsh Harriers etc. There is a Purple Heron there now, a rare visitor from South Europe


----------



## srw (27 Aug 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Lovely area. I was a very regular visitor to Leighton Moss on my bike when I was a boy. Hope you saw Marsh Harriers etc. There is a Purple Heron there now, a rare visitor from South Europe


We saw a Marsh Harrier and will go back later in the week when it's a bit quieter to see if we can see the Purple Heron (although we have seen them in France...) Tomorrow night we're visiting for a dusk walk, which will hopefully involve bats and deer.

The place we're staying is about a quarter of a mile from the front door of the Moss. It is a beatiful area, and one we didn't know at all.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Aug 2017)

srw said:


> We saw a Marsh Harrier and will go back later in the week when it's a bit quieter to see if we can see the Purple Heron (although we have seen them in France...) Tomorrow night we're visiting for a dusk walk, which will hopefully involve bats and deer.
> 
> The place we're staying is about a quarter of a mile from the front door of the Moss. It is a beatiful area, and one we didn't know at all.



At the risk of turning the beer thread into the wildlife thread, if you're doing a dusk walk try to incorporate the flights of the Little Egrets into their night time roost at Leighton Moss. There are about a hundred at the moment and quite a spectacle. The Silverdale/Arnside area is, as you rightly say, a beautiful area


----------



## rich p (27 Aug 2017)

The wildlife thread is thaddaway >>>>>> 

A Bavarian pale ale which is remarkably like a lager. Cold on a hot day though.


----------



## Tin Pot (27 Aug 2017)

Go dI Want A Cold Beer.

28°C, M25, Services.


----------



## srw (27 Aug 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Go dI Want A Cold Beer.
> 
> 28°C, M25, Services.


M40 junction 2 - only a couple of miles off the M25. There's a Wetherspoons at Beaconsfield services.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Aug 2017)

You know something like 132% of Brits take tea bags on holiday with them, sometimes they take beer too...


----------



## Tin Pot (27 Aug 2017)

That'll do pig.


----------



## rich p (27 Aug 2017)

Rocket Cub APA from Ubrew, which is beergasm inducing, according to the blurb! I'll be back in a mo when I've changed my undies


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Aug 2017)

Beergasm! If ever the moniker ridiculous old lush held true...


----------



## theclaud (27 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> The wildlife thread is thaddaway >>>>>>


Don't look in there, Rich - you'll have nightmares. Someone has posted a photo of a terrifying shield bug.


----------



## theclaud (27 Aug 2017)

Brought a few beers back from Scottishland so the contents of my fridge are now pretty comprehensive.







And before @srw rolls his eyes, I know the fridge is too cold for the IPA and the porter but I have a plan to deal with that.


----------



## Crackle (27 Aug 2017)

theclaud said:


> Brought a few beers back from Scottishland so the contents of my fridge are now pretty comprehensive.
> 
> View attachment 370290
> 
> ...


Capers, butter, salami, beer and a caved in blood stained skull in the bottom.


----------



## rich p (27 Aug 2017)

Crackle said:


> Capers, butter, salami, beer and a *caved in blood stained skull in the bottom*.



They're on offer at Lidl...


----------



## Tin Pot (27 Aug 2017)

I was overcome with Ye Olde and Pageantry and bought some mead yesterday. Is there anyway to like it..?


----------



## rich p (27 Aug 2017)

theclaud said:


> Don't look in there, Rich - you'll have nightmares. Someone has posted a photo of a terrifying shield bug.


I already saw it. I had nightmares during my mid-morning nap...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Aug 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> I was overcome with Ye Olde and Pageantry and bought some mead yesterday. Is there anyway to like it..?



Chuck it down the khazi.


----------



## theclaud (27 Aug 2017)

Crackle said:


> Capers, butter, salami, beer and a caved in blood stained skull in the bottom.


Not far off. I recall someone describing celeriac as 'a vegetable that looks like David Mellor.' This one's been there for a month, deepening the resemblance.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Aug 2017)

Hertog...











The GP is well yumtus.


----------



## rich p (27 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Chuck it down the khazi.


Do you think it would descale my bog?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Aug 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> I was overcome with Ye Olde and Pageantry and bought some mead yesterday. Is there anyway to like it..?


If you don't like it I'll have it.


----------



## Tin Pot (27 Aug 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> If you don't like it I'll have it.



£14 and its gross. I like wine, I like spiced wine. This seems to be just spice.

I might inflict it on some frenemies at the next BBQ.


----------



## srw (28 Aug 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> I was overcome with Ye Olde and Pageantry and bought some mead yesterday. Is there anyway to like it..?


Make it yourself and let it ferment right out to bone dry.


----------



## srw (28 Aug 2017)

theclaud said:


> Brought a few beers back from Scottishland so the contents of my fridge are now pretty comprehensive.
> 
> View attachment 370290
> 
> ...


Hairdryer?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Aug 2017)

theclaud said:


> Brought a few beers back from Scottishland so the contents of my fridge are now pretty comprehensive.
> 
> View attachment 370290
> 
> ...



Bought a few beers back...

Three. Three feckin beers and one of those is one you can buy in that cheap shìtty Iceland grot palace for a quid. Next time you go to scotchland take a van


----------



## theclaud (28 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Bought a few beers back...
> 
> Three. Three feckin beers and one of those is one you can buy in that cheap shìtty Iceland grot palace for a quid. Next time you go to scotchland take a van


I was driving a van. It was full of stuff that wasn't beer! You are looking at the leftovers...


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Aug 2017)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 369238
> 
> 
> Bit disappointed in this one.
> ...


Kingpin was a real disappointment when I tried it - the one they brew for 'spoons (This.Is.Lager) is a more typically Brewdog take on the style, imo.



User said:


> Leave off, it is only a ticket


Showing people the price can do some damage though 



threebikesmcginty said:


> Williams Bros Lager/IPA, only half lager so do one. Nice stuff and only a quid from that shìtty cheap s'market.
> 
> View attachment 369839


It's a belter that - my introduction to Williams Bros, and still a favourite.

Anyroad, Mrs M and I nipped into a newly refurbished pub after a dog walk.

They've not only improved the interior and beer garden, but their cellaring as well, by the taste of things. We had;

Lowry (Hydes, 4.5%)
This brewery's Golden Ale. Although it has some sweetness, it's mostly spicy and grapefruity hops that come through in the taste. This is what golds should be, I think, tasty, refreshing but not overpowering, but equally not thin and insubstantial.

Provenance Lebelski (Hydes, 4.4%)
Hydes say;


> Brewed using the Polish Lubliner hop variety and Flagon pale ale malt resulting in a subtle bitterness with a slightly woody spicy tone.


Herbal and spicy, with a honey sweetness that's the main note in the taste. Not one for those who want hops, hops and more hops, but a pleasingly different, interesting brew.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Aug 2017)

Another strong dark coffee stout in 57 Thomas Street







£13.50 a pint (I'm having a third of a pint)

Marvellous!


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Aug 2017)

Salty Kiss (Magic Rock, 4.1%)




The way people go on about this, you'd think the experience akin to drinking lemon flavoured brine, but it's actually a subtly tart, fruity sort of a beer, in which I struggled to detect a gose-y saltiness.

Like a lot of sours, I thought I picked up on a pleasant, cider apple lolly-ish sour tang, but the flavour seemed more citrussy than gooseberryish. Jolly nice, fairly light, and lovely in the hot weather.

Mrs M says: "Very nice"


----------



## theclaud (28 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Another strong dark coffee stout in 57 Thomas Street
> 
> View attachment 370356
> 
> ...


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Aug 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Salty Kiss (Magic Rock, 4.1%)
> View attachment 370363
> 
> The way people go on about this, you'd think the experience akin to drinking lemon flavoured brine, but it's actually a subtly tart, fruity sort of a beer, in which I struggled to detect a gose-y saltiness.
> ...


Are you trying to Magic Rock on @nickyboy 's ride? It's always on draft there


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Aug 2017)

theclaud said:


>


It's lovely though

Edit: oh and those are 1's not 2's just in case there was any doubt


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> It's lovely though
> 
> Edit: oh and those are 1's not 2's just in case there was any doubt


Lovely on a cold winter's day...


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Aug 2017)

Going down the ABV to a mere 10.8%

This is also quite lovely but probably not good as Marble's Lost Your Marbles


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Going down the ABV to a mere 10.8%
> 
> This is also quite lovely but probably not good as Marble's Lost Your Marbles
> 
> View attachment 370367


You ponce...


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Are you trying to Magic Rock on @nickyboy 's ride? It's always on draft there


Not this one - I have a family birthday to attend that weekend. I'm hoping it will run again though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Aug 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Salty Kiss (Magic Rock, 4.1%)
> View attachment 370363
> 
> The way people go on about this, you'd think the experience akin to drinking lemon flavoured brine, but it's actually a subtly tart, fruity sort of a beer, in which I struggled to detect a gose-y saltiness.
> ...



Gotta say Mrs M has disappointed me with her comment here.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Aug 2017)

Murrikan... Hoppin' Frog, Outta Kilta

Continuing the barrel aged theme

Definite oaky vanilla underneath the sweet toffee malt.

V. boozy






Spoons only for the next week


----------



## theclaud (28 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> It's lovely though
> 
> Edit: oh and those are 1's not 2's just in case there was any doubt


Ah I thought they were 2s. As you were.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Aug 2017)

Today's mainly been about Albarino and vintage brut nature cava. Hic!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Aug 2017)

may need rennie later.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Aug 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Today's mainly been about Albarino and vintage brut nature cava. Hic!


You know where it is


----------



## CanucksTraveller (28 Aug 2017)

Smithwick's blonde Irish ale at Doheny and Nesbitt bar, Dublin. Nice.


----------



## User169 (28 Aug 2017)

Another one for @threebikesmcginty to try from Oedipus. Polyamory is their blend of a Berliner Weisse and an IPA. Genius!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Aug 2017)

Got to hand it to these crazy continentals, just a small shop where we're staying but four Trappist brewery's are represented.

Just picked up a Rochefort 10 as a nightcap.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Got to hand it to these crazy continentals, just a small shop where we're staying but four Trappist brewery's are represented.
> 
> Just picked up a Rochefort 10 as a nightcap.


Photos or it never happened


----------



## GM (28 Aug 2017)

This is quite nice on a hot afternoon, it reminds me of the good times in the lake district. 7/10......


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2017)

GM said:


> This is quite nice on a hot afternoon, it reminds me of the good times in the lake district. 7/10......
> 
> View attachment 370436


7th of October?


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Got to hand it to these crazy continentals, just a small shop where we're staying but four Trappist brewery's are represented.
> 
> Just picked up a Rochefort 10 as a nightcap.


Early to bed, early to rise...


----------



## User482 (28 Aug 2017)

Forgot to take a photo, but I tried a Sharp's Special when I was in Falmouth this weekend. It has a lovely deep malty flavour, and is about 1000x nicer than Doom Bar. There was other Cornish beer, all of it good, but my recollection is somewhat hazy.


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 Aug 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> may need rennie later.


Tried a most excellent milk stout in Tweedies, Grasmere on Tuesday-Tonkoko from Brew York (flavoured with Tonka beans and cocoa) . Rich and full bodied...boom boom. Also fairly sessionable at just over 4%! Rochefort 10 is a belter btw.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Photos or it never happened



Do you mean the store or the Roch 10?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Aug 2017)

Nice to see Hertog let the cider drinkers know exactly what they think of them.


----------



## rich p (29 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nice to see Hertog let the cider drinkers know exactly what they think of them.
> 
> View attachment 370574


Are you referring to Bastaard or the piccie of him masturbating?


----------



## User169 (29 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nice to see Hertog let the cider drinkers know exactly what they think of them.
> 
> View attachment 370574



Did you try it?


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Aug 2017)

DP said:


> Did you try it?


Those Dutch with their plays on words, eh?

Hilarious


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Aug 2017)

DP said:


> Did you try it?



No I didn't, gets a right slagging on ratebeer. Or are you just suggesting i should as I'm a bas!?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Aug 2017)

Beerze Blond, pours major crax head, hope it's not shite.







Ackshly it's ok, not brilliant but acceptable, although not good enough to want to repeat the experience.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Aug 2017)

Having this to take the taste away...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Aug 2017)

It's like Piccadilly Circus, feckin gooses....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Aug 2017)




----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Aug 2017)

Do any of you lot own shares in any breweries? (serious question)


----------



## CanucksTraveller (29 Aug 2017)

Smithwick's Irish red ale, Dublin. Nice pint.


----------



## User482 (29 Aug 2017)

Last of my APA. Easy drinking and refreshing, but not quite the hop bomb I was aiming for.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 370614


It's a giraffe


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Aug 2017)

Roche 10, about as good as beer gets really. 11.3% of wonderfulness.






And here's mossy's beer shelf...


----------



## nickyboy (29 Aug 2017)

In the charming town of Warkworth, Northumbershireland

Pint of Tradestar Amber Ale from Firebrick Brewery Blaydon on Tyne

A really nice Best Bitter. Very traditional in style. Served a little warm.for my liking but maybe its how they like it in When the Boat Comes In-land


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Aug 2017)

Nice cock.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Roche 10, about as good as beer gets really. 11.3% of wonderfulness.
> 
> View attachment 370664
> 
> ...


Do want


----------



## Daddy Pig (29 Aug 2017)

FYI - Tesco are doing 20% off all beers at the moment.


----------



## User169 (30 Aug 2017)

Impressive initiative from BrewDog...

https://www.brewdog.com/lowdown/blog/unicorn-fund


----------



## User169 (30 Aug 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Don't you just love London prices...
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/08/26/pub-defends-charging-customers-1340-smashing-pint-ale/



The gross profit for the pub on that keg was about 20 squids. DIPAs are just expensive to make, especially for small brewers that lack economies of scale.

The main problem though is the UK obsession with drinking pints. Makes sense for a 3-4% ale, but what a pint of a CloudwaterDIPA? 
.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Aug 2017)

DP said:


> The gross profit for the pub on that keg was about 20 squids. DIPAs are just expensive to make, especially for small brewers that lack economies of scale.
> 
> The main problem though is the UK obsession with drinking pints. Makes sense for a 3-4% ale, but what a pint of a CloudwaterDIPA?
> .


Have you ever seen a Hoegaarden pint pot, DP?

They look like flower vases!


----------



## User169 (30 Aug 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Have you ever seen a Hoegaarden pint pot, DP?
> 
> They look like flower vases!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Aug 2017)

I haven't thought of the hilarious caption yet but when I do I'll be sure to get my coat.


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Aug 2017)

Just been sampling Leningrad Imperial Red Ale from Chapel-en -Le Frith brewery (strong malty ruby ale, very quaffable) and Blencathra Smoked Porter from Hesket Newmarket (also very quaffable, not excessively smoky....I'm going to try it in a steak and ale pie or BBQ sauce some time). Cheers!


----------



## User169 (30 Aug 2017)

Enjoying the man love.


----------



## Daddy Pig (30 Aug 2017)

DP said:


> Impressive initiative from BrewDog...
> 
> https://www.brewdog.com/lowdown/blog/unicorn-fund


Well, 10% of the profits is given away to their employees as a bonus is not exactly a big deal as we don't know what they earn salary wise in the first place; they may be on the minimum wage! 10% to charity is fair play though although one feels that their beer prices may rise accordingly! 
I'm pretty cynical these days....


----------



## Daddy Pig (30 Aug 2017)

Ok everyone, just had Tesco internet shop delivered and found a big error which is still there. I ordered a Duval triple hop @ £2.50 but it is actually for 12 bottles for £2.50! It shows this on my online summary emailed to me! Get in there quickly!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (30 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nice cock.


My late great uncle always used to say that Courage was an apt name, as you needed a lot of courage to drink it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Aug 2017)

DP said:


> Impressive initiative from BrewDog...
> 
> https://www.brewdog.com/lowdown/blog/unicorn-fund


This is not about unicorns. It's about whatever.


----------



## User169 (30 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> This is not about unicorns. It's about whatever.



You're speeking in twaddle.


----------



## Daddy Pig (30 Aug 2017)

DP said:


> You're speeking in twaddle.


I thought twaddle was a Norfolk dialect....


----------



## lutonloony (30 Aug 2017)

Don't hate me as its a lager! , but Tesco have this at £1 
/ bottle. Plus 20% discount if 4 or more


----------



## srw (30 Aug 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Well, 10% of the profits is given away to their employees as a bonus is not exactly a big deal as we don't know what they earn salary wise in the first place; they may be on the minimum wage! 10% to charity is fair play though although one feels that their beer prices may rise accordingly!
> I'm pretty cynical these days....


I've just had a look at the accounts of the company I know best to remind myself of the figures. The amount of bonus paid to staff isn't declared publicly, but it's well above 10% of profits. If it was only 10% of profits it would mean that the company had had a terrible year.

10% of profit to charity is good - as long as the profit is OK. On the other hand, 100% of profit split between staff bonus, charity donation and reinvestment means that there's bugger-all left to distribute to shareholders. Which isn't so good.


----------



## srw (30 Aug 2017)

Lunchtime at the King's Arms, Cartmel. I kept it local with the Last Wolf, brewed 100 yards away (just the other side of the Michelin stars), and Hawkshead Bitter. The Last Wolf was pleasant enough, and the bitter good - but the strange obsession with the sparkler loses me.

We had by this stage walked 5 miles over a hill. We reached Cark just in time to have a quick refreshing pint before the train. I kept it trendy with an unfined OPA dry-hopped citra from the Fell Brewery in Kendal (feeling my beard grow bushier with every sip). This evening, after failing to spot the elusive purple heron or any otters I had bottle of Lakeland Gold and one of Lancaster Bomber (spoiling the Cumbrain theme - brewed in Wolverhampton).


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Aug 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Don't hate me as its a lager! , but Tesco have this at £1
> / bottle. Plus 20% discount if 4 or more



We don't hate you. But ----------->>>>>>>>


----------



## smutchin (30 Aug 2017)

Had a Weird Beard Mariana Trench at the 12 Taps this evening. Very nice. I think they call it a 'Pacific pale ale' and it's pretty much as you'd expect - lots of tropical/citrus fruit hoppiness.

Was also in there a few days ago and had a Weird Beard Saison 14. My son was with me that time and he had the same - his first experience of a saison. He found it perhaps a touch too farmyardy for his tastes, while I found it not quite farmyardy enough. Very good though.

I do like Weird Beard beers. I also like Pig & Porter beers, and also on the line-up tonight was a Weird Beard x Pig & Porter collaboration called Sadagothika or something like that. A 9% Imperial stout. I think I need to go back another day and try that one, but I needed to keep a clear head this evening.


----------



## Daddy Pig (30 Aug 2017)

Ok Mr Tesco, see how you like my beer order. 
£41.50 on collection for 12x20 bottles of Duvel triple hop! Orders gone though in a big store so it will be interesting to see what they actually have!
240 bottles, not sure mummy pig will see the funny side though and I doubt there will be sufficient room to store it! Beer cupboards already full with about 130 tasty treats!


----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Ok Mr Tesco, see how you like my beer order.
> £41.50 on collection for 12x20 bottles of Duvel triple hop! Orders gone though in a big store so it will be interesting to see what they actually have!
> 240 bottles, not sure mummy pig will see the funny side though and I doubt there will be sufficient room to store it! Beer cupboards already full with about 130 tasty treats!


17 p each?


----------



## Daddy Pig (31 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> 17 p each?


Internet problem at Tesco! I have already had 12 for the princely sum of £2.20 via online delivery! I'm wondering if they will work it out!


----------



## Maverick Goose (31 Aug 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Ok Mr Tesco, see how you like my beer order.
> £41.50 on collection for 12x20 bottles of Duvel triple hop! Orders gone though in a big store so it will be interesting to see what they actually have!
> 240 bottles, not sure mummy pig will see the funny side though and I doubt there will be sufficient room to store it! Beer cupboards already full with about 130 tasty treats!


Chapeau! to you Sir, you've actually got more beer than me (I do have 2 bottles of Cloudwater Imperial Stout and a bottle of Thornbridge/Brooklyn Serpent in my stash though).


----------



## Spartak (31 Aug 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Don't hate me as its a lager! , but Tesco have this at £1
> / bottle. Plus 20% discount if 4 or more



I've had it before ......


----------



## Spartak (31 Aug 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Ok everyone, just had Tesco internet shop delivered and found a big error which is still there. I ordered a Duval triple hop @ £2.50 but it is actually for 12 bottles for £2.50! It shows this on my online summary emailed to me! Get in there quickly!



Just ordered 4 'bottles' ......

Thanks @Daddy Pig


----------



## nickyboy (31 Aug 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Ok Mr Tesco, see how you like my beer order.
> £41.50 on collection for 12x20 bottles of Duvel triple hop! Orders gone though in a big store so it will be interesting to see what they actually have!
> 240 bottles, not sure mummy pig will see the funny side though and I doubt there will be sufficient room to store it! Beer cupboards already full with about 130 tasty treats!



All round to Daddy Pig's for a Duvel party


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Aug 2017)

My nearest Tesco doesn't seem to have 17p Duvel, useless bastards, I'm going to complain and get all the prices put back to £2.50.


----------



## Daddy Pig (31 Aug 2017)

Well, went to pick it up and none a valuable... bastards! Trying to replace with Duvel 23 bottles for £2 each! What about my round trip of 50 miles.... double bastards!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Aug 2017)

10p well spent on a phonecall to Tesco.


----------



## nickyboy (31 Aug 2017)

User13710 said:


> Wasn't there a thread once about the morality of taking advantage of a pricing mistake made by, iirc, Halfords? It got quite heated I think.


It revolved around the legal position of whether the retailer has to honour the mistake. It doesn't but that didn't stop a few rattles being thrown out


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Aug 2017)

nickyboy said:


> It revolved around the legal position of whether the retailer has to honour the mistake. It doesn't but that didn't stop a few rattles being thrown out



I'm pleased that people aren't able to over-indulge themselves on cheap booze in this already broken enough Britain. Especially as it wasn't available to me.


----------



## Daddy Pig (31 Aug 2017)

User13710 said:


> Wasn't there a thread once about the morality of taking advantage of a pricing mistake made by, iirc, Halfords? It got quite heated I think.


I see Tescos like an American company... pretty much out to make a buck out of anyone they can, so here's taking something back


----------



## Daddy Pig (31 Aug 2017)

nickyboy said:


> It revolved around the legal position of whether the retailer has to honour the mistake. It doesn't but that didn't stop a few rattles being thrown out


They can withdraw up to the point of sale however once it has been delivered and payment taken it's tough luck on the retailer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Aug 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> They can withdraw up to the point of sale however once it has been delivered and payment taken it's tough luck on the retailer.



If they come round for it just neck the whole lot really quickly.


----------



## Daddy Pig (31 Aug 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> If they come round for it just neck the whole lot really quickly.


Well, at least I have 12 for £2.20 and I like you say they can be hidden pretty quickly


----------



## srw (31 Aug 2017)

Apparently it's a secret recipe and was originally stored for 21 years before being drunk (two pints down in one) in a strange initiation ceremony involving men eating radishes and standing on one leg. Until in the 1870s the lure of free beer was too much and the young men of Kendal started trashing the place.

It's a decent example of a strong(ish - only 5.5%) sweet slightly spicy beer. I'd guess the original recipe was brewed much stronger, and it could do with more alcohol. It's now brewed over 50 miles away on the other side of the Pennines and is available in Waitrose, as well as at Levens Hall (recommended - a stately home that feels lived-in and homely, despite some of the best panelling and leather wall-hangings you'll ever see.)


----------



## Daddy Pig (31 Aug 2017)

Well, back to the beer drinking....




Not bad for 18p. Thin head with a mellow taste and slightly bitter finish. Hides the 9.5% abv well.


----------



## User169 (1 Sep 2017)

Three weeks off starting today. I can now start drinking at the same time as Mossy every day.


----------



## theclaud (1 Sep 2017)

DP said:


> Three weeks off starting today. I can now start drinking at the same time as Mossy every day.


Hold on to your hats, folks!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Sep 2017)

DP's local stocks up in anticipation.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Sep 2017)

DP said:


> Three weeks off starting today. I can now start drinking at the same time as Mossy every day.


Cheeky farker


----------



## User169 (1 Sep 2017)

Cos I can! Geddit?


----------



## Crackle (1 Sep 2017)

DP said:


> Cos I can! Geddit?
> 
> View attachment 371049


Head noted, scores updated for presentation at end of year review.


----------



## User169 (1 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> DP's local stocks up in anticipation.
> 
> View attachment 371023
> 
> ...



We're gonna need a bigger lorry!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Sep 2017)

Proper beer in every way, including cappage and neckage; I shall ensure the rutting goats are attached on pouring


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Sep 2017)

Squawk brewery with Bean Brothers espresso Stout






No sleep for Mossy tonight

#wired


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Sep 2017)

Schnei Wei Tap 5 - beergasmic as the lushmeister might say.


----------



## SteveF (1 Sep 2017)

1st of the evening, a Youngs Special...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Sep 2017)

Duvel Trip Hop Citra, it cost more than 17p but the glass was free. Citra nose, typical Duvel dryness, perfect carbonation, lovely lasting bitter finish - it's superb.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Foxtrot Oscar



I did buy it in NL for real Eurobeans prior to Tescogate.


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Sep 2017)

Seven years in and a badge to prove it. Celebratory BBNo 10/9 and Dry and Bitter Juicy Bangra


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Sep 2017)

Three porters for my tea tonight. Photos to follow.


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Three porters for my tea tonight. Photos to follow.


Forward planning! What's for dinner?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Forward planning! What's for dinner?


Venison sausage sandwiches with artisan five seed sourdough bread.


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Sep 2017)

This is Hawkshead Passion Fruit Gose

Passion fruit scent and nice refreshing sour.

As fragrant as a gose goes


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Venison sausage sandwiches with artisan five seed sourdough bread.


Ponce


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> This is Hawkshead Passion Fruit Hose
> 
> Passion fruit scent and nice refreshing sour.
> 
> ...



Ponce


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Ponce


You called?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ponce


Crab cakes, asparagus and poached eggs for breakfast.

Horsham Nibbles food festival this weekend, though, tbh, I eat poncey most of the time.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Sep 2017)

User said:


> When you were a young boy, did you dream that one day you would grow up to become a ponce?


As a young boy I was extremely effeminate so it is possible.

Sad to say very few of my boyhood dreams came true, though reality is none-too-shabby despite that.


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Sep 2017)

This is today's OMG beer.

Collaboration between Track and Chorlton so you know you're in good hands.

Sonoma Sour.

A cask conditioned sour IPA. Sour like freshly squeezed grapefruit. Pithy, beery and the hop is not lost.

Love it


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Crab cakes, asparagus and poached eggs for breakfast.
> 
> Horsham Nibbles food festival this weekend, though, tbh, I eat poncey most of the time.


My grandad used to pronounce it ass-pah-arr-gus

He wasn't a ponce though


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Sep 2017)

I lied. One of the three is a milk stout.


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Sep 2017)

Disobedience






Dry and Bitter


----------



## rich p (2 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Dry and Bitter


Who are you referring to?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Who are you referring to?



The 'pithy' one was you.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Sep 2017)

Bedlam Porter


----------



## stephec (2 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> This is today's OMG beer.
> 
> Collaboration between Track and Chorlton so you know you're in good hands.
> 
> ...


That looks radioactive.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Sep 2017)

Hacker Pschorr Dunkle Weiss, creamy head, fresh tasting beer, pretty good stuff.


----------



## rich p (2 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The 'pithy' one was you.


Have you got a lithp?

This is a Belgian style pale ale from Norway.
Austmann Three Old Ladies. Nice colour and a nice lightly fruity flavour. 6/10


----------



## Daddy Pig (2 Sep 2017)

Done the proper way....


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Sep 2017)

Brexit






That European Fog by Rivington. "Hello mister Cloudwater! I can do that too"


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Brexit
> 
> View attachment 371339
> 
> ...



WTAF


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> WTAF


Admire its beauty


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Sep 2017)

I swear I left the beer shop with three porters. But no, here's the second stout. Fixed Wheel.


----------



## Crackle (2 Sep 2017)

Hai wakarimasu, Anjin San






I've no idea what this, someone gave it to me. It could be Korean but I think it's Japanese. Whatever it is, it's very pleasant.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Admire its beauty
> 
> View attachment 371342



Feck it's magically filled up again.


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Feck it's magically filled up again.


I imagine that @Crackle san is relieved he can't dear the same


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Sep 2017)

BD JBH - very good oatmeal stout, not Sammy Smith's standard but pretty close. Velvety yumtusness.


----------



## srw (2 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Velvety yumtusness


Ponce.


----------



## rich p (2 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> it's very pleasant


...a pleasant present...
or as we say in Korea...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> Ponce.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Admire its beauty
> 
> View attachment 371342



Bird's custard in a glass (which actually sounds delicious)


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Sep 2017)

It's Nantwich Cheese and Beer Food Festival time again!

Excellent weather this year, and a couple of new brewers.

Wrexham's "Big Hand" brewery were the first we came to - they had several taps, but frustratingly, the things I liked best on them (their Domino Stout, for one thing) weren't available in bottles. I bought an "Apaloosa" APA, which was very good in a taster.

We had lunch at the Cheshire Cat, a great little pub just over the bridge with a lovely sunny courtyard, and nice food. I had a pint of Timothy Taylor's Boltmaker, and Mrs M had Weetwood's Cheshire Cat (see reviews passim). A couple of more pumps, and more of a rotation of available beers, and the Cat would be unmissable on a visit to the town.

Brew Foundation were around, in a joint venture with Cheerbrook Farm (pie and a pint for £5). As friendly and enthusiastic as last year, and very willing to chat about beer and the thinking behind their range. They'd added to their range too - Little Bitter That was on tap, along with c-bomb (a surprisingly subtle citra hoped pale) Pop (an amazing, 3.5% abv session pale that was crammed with flavour) and Free Beer, which I almost didn't try on principle, given the weak jokes made by everyone that stood in front of the tap. They also had their excellent four bottles for £10 offer, but this year you could have 5 (330ml) cans for £10, or 3 bottles and a nice Brew Foundation glass. We went home with a glass and three bottles (Pop, Janet's Treat and Laughing Water). 

Old festival favourite Lymestone were in too, and I bought a bottle of old favourite Stone Dead, and one of Cherry Stone (a new venture, IPA flavoured with cherry), given the trend for fruit beers among the young folk these days. They were really busy, so didn't have much time to chat - worth getting to them earlier in the day if you can, especially if one of the brewers is on the stall.

My local brewery, Offbeat were there for the first time this year. I bought a bottle of their new "Porangi" NZ hopped pale, and one of their milk stout.

Hafod were in, but so busy it was impossible to talk to anyone (their pitch right at the entrance of the marquee seems to mean that a lot of folk buy a pint to go with the "street food" being served in the courtyard). I didn't recognise the beers they had on this year, but the others I've tried of theirs have been good.

Llangollen Brewery were there too, again, we didn't have time to sample anything this year, but if they have Welsh Black stout on, that's worth getting.

Lastly, Beer Heroes were around with an interesting range of crafty stuff, including a couple of Cloudwater cans. I'd hoped to pick up something from Mad Hatter brewery on their stall, but they only had Nightmare on Bold Street, and that was only on draught.

Definitely worth getting to if you're in the area (tomorrow will be the last day). There's no entrance fee, and there's some excellent food to go along with all this beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Sep 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> It's Nantwich Cheese and Beer Food Festival time again!
> 
> Excellent weather this year, and a couple of new brewers.
> 
> ...



What did Mrs M say?


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> What did Mrs M say?


She thought - and surprisingly so, I reckoned....









...that it was very nice.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Sep 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> It's Nantwich Cheese and Beer Food Festival time again!
> 
> Excellent weather this year, and a couple of new brewers.
> 
> ...




Damn, I did a ride out as far as Middlewitch today. I could have extended it a few miles had I known (although the 40 miles back to Glossop may have been a challenge given the enticing range of beers)


----------



## Crackle (2 Sep 2017)

Another pleasant present.....


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Damn, I did a ride out as far as Middlewitch today. I could have extended it a few miles had I known (although the 40 miles back to Glossop may have been a challenge given the enticing range of beers)


I saw a fair few folk on bikes - it would have made an excellent café stop


----------



## Doseone (3 Sep 2017)

Mate's birthday yesterday so we travelled to Hay on Wye and hit the tap bar.

We had lots of different ones, these are the only ones I got photos of. The Seren is a sour red ale, wasn't to everyone's taste but I liked it. The pear saison was a bit meh. Cloudwater got a look in plus quite a few others that I'd never heard of and I can't remember. I wish I'd taken more photos. Award of the day though goes to Yadokai 13% - really nice.


----------



## User169 (3 Sep 2017)

Homemade 11% barley wine. Yum!


----------



## jongooligan (3 Sep 2017)

Just trying a Brewdog Electric India - a 'vibrant hoppy saison' to use their words. There's no photo because: a) it's not worth it and b) CBA.
Further reading of the usual Brewdog guff on the can reveals it to be a saison/IPA hybrid. Not sure it's one thing or the other. If I were to describe it with one word it would be 'cloying'. Not sure who's going to drink the other three cans.


----------



## Daddy Pig (3 Sep 2017)

jongooligan said:


> Just trying a Brewdog Electric India - a 'vibrant hoppy saison' to use their words. There's no photo because: a) it's not worth it and b) CBA.
> Further reading of the usual Brewdog guff on the can reveals it to be a saison/IPA hybrid. Not sure it's one thing or the other. If I were to describe it with one word it would be 'cloying'. Not sure who's going to drink the other three cans.


Shame as I have a large bottle stashed away...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Sep 2017)

Now this is what I call a great pint.


----------



## srw (3 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> great pint


In which case you have outsized wine glasses and coasters.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Sep 2017)




----------



## Daddy Pig (3 Sep 2017)

Unusual! Not sure about as an evening drink, but with breakfast it definitely has a place...


----------



## jongooligan (4 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Unusual! Not sure about as an evening drink, but with breakfast it definitely has a place...
> View attachment 371623


It's a wonderfully refreshing drink straight off the bike on a hot day. Like you, I don't see it as an evening drink and don't think I could neck more than a couple at one session but prefer it to Brewdog's Elvis Juice. Think that now the EJ isn't on offer it's cheaper too.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 371597


Gave me raging heartburn.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Sep 2017)

*puts down phone after making prank call*


----------



## Daddy Pig (4 Sep 2017)

You mean they have realised the problem and those working in store have bought up all the beers available for themselves!


----------



## User169 (4 Sep 2017)

Brewed by laydeez!!


----------



## User169 (4 Sep 2017)

Just been down the supermarket. Could barely get.in the door for the crates of DTH!


----------



## Daddy Pig (4 Sep 2017)

User said:


> I am not that keen on it myself.


----------



## Daddy Pig (4 Sep 2017)

User said:


> I am not that keen on it myself.


Not sure you can get a Sour grapes beer can you?


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Not sure you can get a Sour grapes beer can you?


Wanna bet?


----------



## stephec (4 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Shame as I have a large bottle stashed away...


I had one of those as well, I managed about half of it before I gave up.


----------



## Daddy Pig (4 Sep 2017)

stephec said:


> I had one of those as well, I managed about half of it before I gave up.


I don't mind a bit of pig swill now and again


----------



## theclaud (4 Sep 2017)

User said:


> I have just had a disappointing phone call from Tescos to say that they have no stock of Duvel Triple hop.


----------



## Spartak (4 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Well, went to pick it up and none a valuable... bastards! Trying to replace with Duvel 23 bottles for £2 each! What about my round trip of 50 miles.... double bastards!



I've just been to pick up my 4 cases ....... BASTARDS !!!!

Only 4 bottles picked but I did get them for 30p each :-)

Very helpful lady on the customer service desk is going to ring Tesco.com on my behalf to sort shortfall !


----------



## Daddy Pig (4 Sep 2017)

Spartak said:


> I've just been to pick up my 4 cases ....... BASTARDS !!!!
> 
> Only 4 bottles picked but I did get them for 30p each :-)
> 
> ...


That could be a real result!


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Sep 2017)

theclaud said:


>



I LOL'd


----------



## Aperitif (5 Sep 2017)

Beer label art (icle) - I'm sure you have all read it but can see no reference within...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Sep 2017)

World Beer Award Style Winners.

http://www.worldbeerawards.com/how-to-enter

Hook Norton won for its Red Rye beer, gotta say though there's some pants winners.

Big final announcement on 21 Sept, watch this space folks.


----------



## nickyboy (5 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> World Beer Award Style Winners.
> 
> http://www.worldbeerawards.com/how-to-enter
> 
> ...



"We require the following number of bottles to be send
12 bottles if 500ml or over
16 bottles if 500ml or less"

I'm gonna set up the Nickyboy Beer Awards


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> "We require the following number of bottles to be send
> 12 bottles if 500ml or over
> 16 bottles if 500ml or less"
> 
> I'm gonna set up the Nickyboy Beer Awards


Will Mrs M be on the panel?..

..."very nice"


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> "We require the following number of bottles to be send
> 12 bottles if 500ml or over
> 16 bottles if 500ml or less"
> 
> I'm gonna set up the Nickyboy Beer Awards



The McGinty Beer Awards would be two sections; Beer Awards and Post Craft Beer Bollocks Awards, sours and fruit can do one.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The McGinty Beer Awards would be two sections; Beer Awards and Post Craft Beer Bollocks Awards, sours and fruit can do one.


What?
And not allow these florid descriptions to take their place in the imbiber's lexicon? Shame on you...you..er...'horse-blanket' you!



> SOUR/WILD BEER SOUR ALE This can include historical beers such as Gose, Lichtenhainer, Grodsizkie, Berliner Weisse as well as modern contemporary beers making use of either wild yeast, lactobacillus and pediococcus. Gose — pale gold to amber gold; can be hazy; tart, grapefruit, fresh ozone on the nose; tart and freshing on the palate; finish can be dry and lemony; generally 4-5% (flavoured gose goes into the flavoured category). Lichtenhainer: lightly sour and smoked, low bitterness, refreshing, high carbonation. Light in colour. Low in alcohol. Grodziskie: light in colour; high carbonation; crisp mouth feel; low in bitterness; lightly smoky, refreshing; low in alcohol. Berliner weiss: tart and refreshing; low in bitterness; light in colour; low in alcohol. • Gueuze Blend of Lambics of several ages producing a champagne style spritziness, grapefruit tanginess and a long dry finish. Generally 5-7.5% ABV. • Flavoured Lambic Beer with Oud Bruin/lamic base flavoured with various fruits, featuring tart, slightly acidic notes plus earthy ‘horse-blanket’ character; some will be sweeter than others. Generally 4-7% ABV. Kriek Lambic into which cherries (usually the Schaarbeekse variety) have been added; the result is tart, sour and dry. Some breweries have started adding sugar and/or cherry juice, which results in a much sweeter Kriek. Generally 4-7%. • Lambic Tart acidic beers fermented with wild yeast, have been aged and often blended — sharp grapefruit/lemon nose with earthy ‘horse-blanket’ notes and an acidic, quenching and refreshing palate and a dry finish. Generally 5-7% ABV.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> In which case you have outsized wine glasses and coasters.


pint as metaphor rather than literal measure?


----------



## srw (5 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> pint as metaphor rather than literal measure?


over-literal interpretation of metaphor as mildly amusing comment?


----------



## srw (5 Sep 2017)

On Saturday we stopped off at Booths in Carnforth and did some shopping. As well as salt-marsh lamb and some excellent Yorkshire sourdough, we found a very large shelf of beer - a much bigger range than in our local large Waitrose and with a decent selection from the North of England (as well as - count'em - _six_ different beers from Wychwood).





The back row is in the wrong thread, but has very attractive labels and on the evidence of one of the bottles is very good quality. This evening I've had the OSB Blackboard (Warton - it's about two miles from Carnforth and two miles from where we were staying) which is, indeed, smooth and dark. It went very well with a carbonara with added black pudding. I've also had the Ampleforth Double - a more than decent Yorkshire knock-off of a Belgian Abbey Dubbel.


----------



## theclaud (5 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> a carbonara with added black pudding.


I'm not entirely sure what to say about this.


----------



## theclaud (5 Sep 2017)

I'm drinking a Wild Weather Ales Peach of a Weekend Peach Sour. Just to annoy McGinty.


----------



## srw (5 Sep 2017)

theclaud said:


> I'm not entirely sure what to say about this.


"Shows imagination"?


(It was actually really good - why wouldn't it work?)


----------



## theclaud (5 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> "Shows imagination"?
> 
> 
> (It was actually really good - why wouldn't it work?)


Either that, or 'Displays a complete absence of restraint'. But hell, I'd give it a go...


----------



## rvw (5 Sep 2017)

theclaud said:


> Either that, or 'Displays a complete absence of restraint'. But hell, I'd give it a go...



So what's so great about restraint?


----------



## theclaud (5 Sep 2017)

rvw said:


> So what's so great about restraint?


That sort of depends on the context...


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2017)

This is the beer thread.
Mundane News is thaddaway >>>>>


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> Quote function helps.


It's a warning for us all. Rich has no time for context anymore - get to the reviewing, he cautions us, or face his awful, dipsomanic wrath.


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> Quote function helps.


Given that you posted at the same time, and about beer to boot, you can safely not be offended


----------



## srw (6 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> This is the beer thread.
> Mundane News is thaddaway >>>>>


Brand extension. This is not just the beer thread. It's the beer and food matching thread.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Sep 2017)

The only food pairing required is '...and chips'.

I'm thinking of asking @Shaun if we can have a sub-thread that syphons off posts which mention fruit, after three posts being quarantined the poster gets a good hard kicking.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Sep 2017)

User said:


> All very reasonable, in theory but you are in danger of straying into beer thread Naziism.



3BM is looking forward to a dystopian "Handmaid's Tale" society where we are only allowed to drink Hook Norton best bitter


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Sep 2017)

Just because I uphold the traditions of the Reinheitsgebot there's no need to get all Wittgensteiny on me.


----------



## stephec (6 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> On Saturday we stopped off at Booths in Carnforth and did some shopping. As well as salt-marsh lamb and some excellent Yorkshire sourdough, we found a very large shelf of beer - a much bigger range than in our local large Waitrose and with a decent selection from the North of England (as well as - count'em - _six_ different beers from Wychwood).
> View attachment 371953
> 
> 
> The back row is in the wrong thread, but has very attractive labels and on the evidence of one of the bottles is very good quality. This evening I've had the OSB Blackboard (Warton - it's about two miles from Carnforth and two miles from where we were staying) which is, indeed, smooth and dark. It went very well with a carbonara with added black pudding. I've also had the Ampleforth Double - a more than decent Yorkshire knock-off of a Belgian Abbey Dubbel.


Every branch of Booths has a magnificent beer aisle.


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Sep 2017)

View: https://twitter.com/TwopTwips/status/905338670839984129


----------



## Doseone (6 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> I've also had the Ampleforth Double - a more than decent Yorkshire knock-off of a Belgian Abbey Dubbel.



I've had the Ampleforth as well. Really enjoyed it and thought exactly the same.


----------



## User169 (6 Sep 2017)

20% freeze distilled IPA from the BrewDoggers. Surprisingly good. Ackshully tastes like an IPA, but with extra alcohol burn.


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The only food pairing required is '...and chips'.
> 
> I'm thinking of asking @Shaun if we can have a sub-thread that syphons off posts which mention fruit, after three posts being quarantined the poster gets a good hard kicking.


Alas, poor mossy...


----------



## theclaud (6 Sep 2017)

Business Casual, by Good Chemistry. A pleasant if unsensational Saison blanc with a duff name. It's 'modern', apparently...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Sep 2017)

Fecked up table alert!


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Sep 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Alas, poor mossy...


Tonight I am drinking mainly Poynton Brewing Company, Vulcan

4.2%, brown, malty, sweet, flat, cask best bitter


----------



## rich p (6 Sep 2017)

Bollocks, I want to join in, I'm going down the boozer.


----------



## Daddy Pig (6 Sep 2017)

Time for something different, for me anyway!


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Bollocks, I want to join in, I'm going down the boozer.


Watch your step though, rich, new roolz

Nothing too interesting please


----------



## Daddy Pig (6 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Watch your step though, rich, new roolz
> 
> Nothing too interesting please


I could get used to drinking sours, cuts through the beef monster munch well...


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Tonight I am drinking mainly Poynton Brewing Company, Vulcan
> 
> 4.2%, brown, malty, sweet, flat, cask best bitter
> 
> ...


There is more joy in heaven over one sinner who repenteth....


----------



## User482 (6 Sep 2017)

theclaud said:


> Business Casual, by Good Chemistry. A pleasant if unsensational Saison blanc with a duff name. It's 'modern', apparently...
> 
> View attachment 372087


I tried a couple of their beers shortly after they opened, which were minging. The brewer is a friend of of a friend so I'm pleased to hear that they're on the up.


----------



## rich p (6 Sep 2017)

I had a couple of pints of My Generation session IPA. Very average, but quaffable enough, while we talked of higher things.
Topped off with a couple of the ever reliable Long Man best.
I first drank in this pub aged 16; some 46 years ago and it's still a decent, proper pub. That's progress !






And a gratuitous photo of my beautiful granddaughter auditioning for the Sunset Boulevard remake. Cos I'm a bit merry and maudlin.


----------



## theclaud (7 Sep 2017)

User482 said:


> I tried a couple of their beers shortly after they opened, which were minging. The brewer is a friend of of a friend so I'm pleased to hear that they're on the up.


Let's not get carried away. I'd just emerged from a two-hour 'steering group' meeting, and any advance on Carling Black Label might have hit the spot.


----------



## theclaud (7 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> while we talked of higher things.


No one is taken in by this.


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2017)

theclaud said:


> No one is taken in by this.


Auto correct, apols, I meant hire things. 
Floor sander, before you ask.


----------



## theclaud (7 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Auto correct, apols, I meant hire things.
> Floor sander, before you ask.


Almost as good as cooker hoods. Just be glad I left the obvious My Generation gag alone...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Sep 2017)

DP said:


> 20% freeze distilled IPA from the BrewDoggers. Surprisingly good. Ackshully tastes like an IPA, but with extra alcohol burn.
> View attachment 372081



What size bottle is that, DP, or have you got massive hands?


----------



## Daddy Pig (7 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> What size bottle is that, DP, or have you got massive hands?


The Brewdog website has them at 110ml for £6.50! That's more expensive than Highland Park whisky! Ridiculous price if you ask me.


----------



## User482 (7 Sep 2017)

theclaud said:


> Let's not get carried away. I'd just emerged from a two-hour 'steering group' meeting, and any advance on Carling Black Label might have hit the spot.


I spent yesterday afternoon clearing brambles along a cycle path. My thirst-slaking plan for a visit to the Left Handed Giant taproom was dashed on account of them being closed. Happily, an unpromising-looking pub deep in the wilds of east Bristol had a good range of Twisted Oak beers on draught.


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> The Brewdog website has them at 110ml for £6.50! That's more expensive than Highland Park whisky! Ridiculous price if you ask me.



That's 92.52 mossirlami's a pint


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> That's 92.52 mossirlami's a pint



Hasn't even got any fruit in it FFS.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> That's 92.52 mossirlami's a pint



You need to recheck your maths Mossy. Pissed already?

£6.50/110ml = £33.56/pint

However, goodness knows what it would cost in Surrey
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-41183028


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> You need to recheck your maths Mossy. Pissed already?
> 
> £6.50/110ml = £33.56/pint
> 
> ...


I hope you're not suggesting I merely plucked a random number from thin air


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Sep 2017)

User482 said:


> I spent yesterday afternoon clearing brambles along a cycle path. My thirst-slaking plan for a visit to the Left Handed Giant taproom was dashed on account of them being closed. Happily, an unpromising-looking pub deep in the wilds of east Bristol had a good range of Twisted Oak beers on draught.


Looks like every thorn has its roses!


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2017)

User said:


> I thought the exchange rate might have changed.


Don't you dare mention Brexit in here!


----------



## Hugh Manatee (7 Sep 2017)

It saddens me to say that this is the last bottle of this I have. I will need to find a work related excuse to get back to Bala and the excellent beer shop I linked in a previous post.

Brewed in Dolgellau it is rather lighter than I would usually enthuse about. Well hopped but with a lovely reminder of early summer in the form of an elderflower note.

A session beer at 3.8% I am sad that my session will be short.


----------



## Spartak (7 Sep 2017)

Spartak said:


> I've just been to pick up my 4 cases ....... BASTARDS !!!!
> 
> Only 4 bottles picked but I did get them for 30p each :-)
> 
> ...



@Daddy Pig 

Full refund ;-) ..... so I got 4 bottles of Duvel free


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Sep 2017)

Bedlam Brewery Benchmark bitter, E Sussex brewery, new one on me, very nice pint.


----------



## theclaud (7 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Bedlam Brewery Benchmark bitter, E Sussex brewery, new one on me, very nice pint.
> 
> View attachment 372259


Shite photo. Have you nicked my phone?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Sep 2017)

theclaud said:


> Shite photo. Have you nicked my phone?



I thought the jaunty angle added something, I had no idea it was shiteness.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Bedlam Brewery Benchmark bitter, E Sussex brewery, new one on me, very nice pint.
> 
> View attachment 372259



Despite the shiteness of the photo, that looks like a bloody good pint


----------



## Donger (7 Sep 2017)

I've been trying a selection of local beers on my hols this year. Seem to end up loving the ones you just can't find more than 20 miles from where you've been.
Anyone ever seen Durbuy-Z or Durboise beers (from Durbuy in Belgium) or Orkney Gold in the shops anywhere?
Wishing I'd gone back and bought crates of the stuff when I had the chance. Specially the Orkney Gold .... beautiful light pale ale with honey tones. Liquid nectar.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Despite the shiteness of the photo, that looks like a bloody good pint



It was very good, and so was the beer.


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2017)

theclaud said:


> Shite photo. Have you nicked my phone?


I thought your photos were deliberately completely out of focus as as an artistic ploy. Don't tell me your blaming your phone...


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2017)

A hoppy, sassy blond from Norway. Pretty nice but shite branding and blurb.


----------



## srw (8 Sep 2017)

The only airport with its own brewery?






A farewell metric pint of Weissbier on my last business trip to Munich with my current employer. €2.75 of deliciousness.


----------



## Dirk (8 Sep 2017)

So nice I had to have three.


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Sep 2017)

not even 2 o'clock...

...and they call _me_ a piss head


----------



## srw (8 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> not even 2 o'clock...
> 
> ...and they call _me_ a piss head


It's three here.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> not even 2 o'clock...
> 
> ...and they call _me_ a piss head



We're keeping our powder dry for Magic Rock tomorrow aren't we?


----------



## srw (8 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> We're keeping our powder dry for Magic Rock tomorrow aren't we?


Or Oxford.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Sep 2017)

IPA hops = moobs 

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...toestrogens-moobs-brewers-droop-a7934306.html


----------



## User482 (8 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> IPA hops = moobs
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...toestrogens-moobs-brewers-droop-a7934306.html


Apparently, effects can be mitigated by drinking less alcohol.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Sep 2017)

User482 said:


> Apparently, effects can be mitigated by drinking less alcohol.



I'll just keep going until my wife's bras fit then, I don't actually know that they're too big as I haven't tried one (honest).


----------



## User482 (8 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'll just keep going until my wife's bras fit then, I don't actually know that they're too big as I haven't tried one (honest).


You've got love the investigative journalism though: undesirable side-effect of a drink is effectively mitigated by consuming less of it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Sep 2017)

User482 said:


> You've got love the investigative journalism though: undesirable side-effect of a drink is effectively mitigated by consuming less of it.



Utter nonsense. I'm having a beer.


----------



## Spartak (8 Sep 2017)

The unofficial beer of Hallowe'en !!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Sep 2017)

Jeremy Korbinian, 7.4% dubbelbok, fairly low on the moobage count I think. Nice beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Sep 2017)

From a moobs POV this is a bit better. Bloody good beer anyway though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Sep 2017)

Mrs McG is having an Iceland spesh, very nice (I sneaked a shlurp).


----------



## Doseone (8 Sep 2017)

Which way is the pizza thread?
The beer ain't bad. Small local brewery, unpasteurised and unfiltered citra and amarillo. Hoppy and refreshing.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Sep 2017)

I went Beer Essentials. It was shut, on account of the Horsham Beer Festival. The Anchor Tap was rammed with blow hards, so even though they have Dark Star Imperial Russian on keg I knew twere best if I stayed away. Crates came to my rescue even though the best they could muster is from East Grinstead.


----------



## Daddy Pig (8 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> rammed with blow hards,


Sure you didn't accidently drop into a brothel?


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2017)

I had a lovely, subtly fruity Cloudwater earlier but I cba to go and take a photo of the can and the name escapes me.
Trust me, I'm a pisshead.

Then a Saison Dupont and still as tasty as ever.


----------



## User482 (8 Sep 2017)

A brew day tomorrow, I think. @rich p has inspired me to have a crack at a saison.


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2017)

User482 said:


> A brew day tomorrow, I think. @rich p has inspired me to have a crack at a saison.


Well. it is officially autumn...
...although, it's either that or summer, winter or spring, so crack on!


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Sep 2017)

I love these forum rides

This is a two brewery day

Nook is the first, this is their oat Stout


----------



## srw (9 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> love these forum rides


Me too.

Young's special, Norwich gin courtesy of that Reg (picnic on a roundabout) and now...






It's a honey porter and it's run out. The Turf has gone downhill.


----------



## Daddy Pig (9 Sep 2017)

A few to try tonight....
Never had any of these before though....


----------



## Hugh Manatee (9 Sep 2017)

More Welshness to kick off tonight. Erddig Brewery's Peny Farthing.

Described as a Bitter Ale it is lighter than I expected. Easy drinking but it doesn't compare favourably to the excellent beer on my previous post here.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Sep 2017)

Couple of yumtus beers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Sep 2017)

I went to the local pub tonight, had a couple of pints of Carlsberg (yes, I do know where the thread for that is>>>>) and then decided it was time to head home and finish the Orval I had in the beer fridge, despite the football team winning and despite the enjoyable banter.


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2017)

Wylam Ham Fisted that I've promoted on here before. It's still a lovely, rich and malty DIPA at 9.5%.
Nicely carbonated.
Hamtus, as 3BM might say.


----------



## User169 (9 Sep 2017)

Oh well...


----------



## User482 (9 Sep 2017)

Pretty good, but less flavoursome than the Dupont that preceded it. I've harvested the yeast from both to put in my homebrew.


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2017)

I probably wasn't wise having the DIPA first up as I've glugged it in about 2 minutes. G-kids just in bed so it was medicinal


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Sep 2017)

My lunchtime pint, a game of two halves. Both by Dark Star.

Hophead Extra. Gorgeous pint. A welcome addition to the catalogue.
Imperial Stout. From keg not bottle. Bluddy luvly.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Sep 2017)

DP said:


> Oh well...
> 
> View attachment 372606



What gives, DP?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Sep 2017)

Adrian's fave...


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> What gives, DP?


Skint?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Skint?



Last beer in the house (left over after a party in 1983) and too pissed to get down the offie I rec.


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Last beer in the house (left over after a party in 1983) and too pissed to get down the offie I rec.


Mrs DP has finally had enough and he's glugging it in a bus shelter?


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2017)

Schneider Weisse Tap 4, Meine festweisse. Tickles the tonsils in a nice way.

Blimey, where TF did that go?


----------



## srw (9 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Mrs DP has finally had enough and he's glugging it in a bus shelter?


A bus shelter with a piano.

I reckon the pianist is @DP's family's best friend who he's visiting, but is someone desperately lacking in taste.


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> A bus shelter with a piano.
> 
> I reckon the pianist is @DP's family's best friend who he's visiting, but is someone desperately lacking in taste.


Those Dutch, eh? Bike lanes, drugs and grand piano-ed bus shelters. Class!


----------



## Daddy Pig (9 Sep 2017)

Open question... what is the best European city for good beer (for a lads joint 40th)? Not looking for big night out just quality beers!


----------



## srw (9 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Open question... what is the best European city for good beer (for a lads joint 40th)? Not looking for big night out just quality beers!


Define "quality beer".

If you mean lager and Weissbier, then Munich. If you mean proper cask bitter, then anywhere in the UK. If you mean stupidly strong Belgian abbey beer, then Brussels. If you mean bottled or canned beer, then just fine a decent beer shop.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> If you mean proper cask bitter, then anywhere in the UK. .


Ignore this


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Open question... what is the best European city for good beer (for a lads joint 40th)? Not looking for big night out just quality beers!


My son, who is a bit of a crafty specialist, was really impressed with the selection in Lyon. It's also well served by flights, has excellent restaurants and is an attractive city to boot.


----------



## srw (9 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> Ignore this


OK. If you mean proper cask bitter, then anywhere in England or Wales, and a handful of places in Scotland.


----------



## Daddy Pig (9 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> Define "quality beer".
> 
> If you mean lager and Weissbier, then Munich. If you mean proper cask bitter, then anywhere in the UK. If you mean stupidly strong Belgian abbey beer, then Brussels. If you mean bottled or canned beer, then just fine a decent beer shop.


I define quality beer as where you have a good selection of different beers and various strengths, not just one bar in an area but a number. So if in the uk, where you can get imperial stouts, dipa's etc especially from the cask rather than bottles. Not bothered by German beers, been there done that!
Down in Devon most pubs have maybe three ales, all dull and max 5%. I find it just a bit boring TBH!


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Sep 2017)

Train beer







(Waiting for a train that you missed beer)


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Open question... what is the best European city for good beer (for a lads joint 40th)? Not looking for big night out just quality beers!


Manchester


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> I define quality beer as where you have a good selection of different beers and various strengths, not just one bar in an area but a number. So if in the uk, where you can get imperial stouts, dipa's etc especially from the cask rather than bottles. Not bothered by German beers, been there done that!
> Down in Devon most pubs have maybe three ales, all dull and max 5%. I find it just a bit boring TBH!


Manchester


----------



## Daddy Pig (9 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Manchester


Well I was there last year with work and went to a couple of well regarded pubs but unfortunately the same issue with dull English ale (all less than 4.5%) so I was more than disappointed...


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Well I was there last year with work and went to a couple of well regarded pubs but unfortunately the same issue with dull English ale (all less than 4.5%) so I was more than disappointed...


Next time, tell me you're on your way


----------



## User482 (9 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Open question... what is the best European city for good beer (for a lads joint 40th)? Not looking for big night out just quality beers!


I once spent a very enjoyable weekend in Brussels sampling beer. And you can take the train.


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Sep 2017)

User482 said:


> I once spent a very enjoyable weekend in Brussels sampling beer. And you can take the train.


Me too (apart from the sampling part)


----------



## Daddy Pig (9 Sep 2017)

Anywhere that sells Siren beer would do... this is bloody delicious! And Yes, it does remind me of a Turkish coffee; hints of slight sweetness turns to bitterness with a coffee finish! Yumptous!


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Me too (apart from the sampling part)


"swilling" ?
Gent is a nice place to get bladdered on Belgian ale


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> My son, who is a bit of a crafty specialist, was really impressed with the selection in Lyon. It's also well served by flights, has excellent restaurants and is an attractive city to boot.



Ah yes - Beer?


----------



## Daddy Pig (9 Sep 2017)

User482 said:


> I once spent a very enjoyable weekend in Brussels sampling beer. And you can take the train.


Sounds good although not surebi want to give Brussels any ££££££!


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Anywhere that sells Siren beer would do... this is bloody delicious! And Yes, it does remind me of a Turkish coffee; hints of slight sweetness turns to bitterness with a coffee finish! Yumptous!
> View attachment 372657


You 'aving a Turkish?


----------



## Daddy Pig (9 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> "swilling" ?
> Gent is a nice place to get bladdered on Belgian ale


Sounds like a nice bloke, do you know his name?


----------



## Daddy Pig (9 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> You 'aving a Turkish?


Yep and it's right up my street! For me this ticks every box!


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Sep 2017)

Nothing more needs to be said

My new favourite thing

Close the thread


----------



## Daddy Pig (9 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 372665
> 
> 
> Nothing more needs to be said
> ...


No idea what that is.... bit of a blurry photo unless that turkish was stronger than I imagined!


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> A few to try tonight....
> Never had any of these before though....
> View attachment 372582


The Sleeping Lemons is a cracker ( a bit salty, a bit , a bit sour) and a good introduction to sour beers. I have the Cloudwater DIPA in the fridge, and I've liked all their beers I've tried so far...it's exactly the kind of beer I like. Same with the Siren....churs!


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Yep and it's right up my street! For me this ticks every box!


Here in the South Lakes, we have the Hawkshead Beer Hall (Staveley), the Crafty Baa (Windermere), Mason's Yard and the Fell Brewery Bar (Kendal) and Tweedies (Grasmere) to name but a few.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Sep 2017)

The Cyclechat visit to Magic Rock brewery and taproom

My first time and really impressed. The beer range is fantastic






And it's a very convivial atmosphere. Packed on a Saturday afternoon






@Crackle managed to get a beer with a Crackle head, despite someone else pouring it






Tasting tray





This was my fave...a hibiscus and chilli infused gose






Strongly recommend a visit if you get the chance


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Sep 2017)

Copenhagen
Brussels
Ghent
Barcelona
Brighton


----------



## Crackle (10 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> The Cyclechat visit to Magic Rock brewery and taproom
> 
> My first time and really impressed. The beer range is fantastic
> 
> ...


Great place, superb beers. I had a couple of stouts a goze and a sample of the tasting tray. All good.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> The Cyclechat visit to Magic Rock brewery and taproom
> 
> My first time and really impressed. The beer range is fantastic
> 
> ...



Tables could do with sanding and repainting. And less red beer. Apart from that looks mighty fine.


----------



## Crackle (10 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Tables could do with sanding and repainting. And less red beer. Apart from that looks mighty fine.


You'd have loved the High Wire grapefruit one.


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> No idea what that is.... bit of a blurry photo unless that turkish was stronger than I imagined!


It's a barrel aged stout and it's lovely

Both photographer and photograph were blurry at the time


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Sep 2017)

Weihenstephaner Bayrisch Dunkel, excellent toasty malty type dark beer. Nearly at the end of my big batch of German stuff but it's been really good to try lots of the different types you never see. I'm gonna get some more!


----------



## Crackle (10 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 372665
> 
> 
> Nothing more needs to be said
> ...


That was lovely but at 10% and 5.50 a can, I'll stick to just having a sip of Mossy's.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> That was lovely but at 10% and 5.50 a can, I'll stick to just having a sip of Mossy's.



Sip, bet you chugged it.


----------



## Crackle (10 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Sip, bet you chugged it.


It's a tiny can and he was savouring it and waxing eloquent, so I figured I wouldn't get away with that.


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> It's a tiny can and he was savouring it and waxing eloquent, so I figured I wouldn't get away with that.


I've heard that he waxes eloquently...


----------



## nickyboy (10 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Sip, bet you chugged it.



I had a sip....so about 75p worth


----------



## theclaud (10 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Manchester





MossCommuter said:


> Manchester


So good they named it twice.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (10 Sep 2017)

A lunchtime pint in The Station in Codsall. I was hoping for a pint of mild but had to settle for the bitter. Holdens is local and always good. 3.9% but it packs a lot of bitter flavours into it.


----------



## User169 (10 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> What gives, DP?



Beershop closed, so had to make do with supermarket beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Sep 2017)

DP said:


> Beershop closed, so had to make do with supermarket beer.



Blimey, rubbish supermarket if that's its best beer.


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Sep 2017)

Hibiscus must be flavour of the month. This is Wild Weather Ales, Curse of the Threepwood.

Rhubarb and hibiscus wheat sour


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Sep 2017)

Went to gastropub. Was told I am designated driver this evening. no beer for me today.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Hibiscus must be flavour of the month. This is Wild Weather Ales, Curse of the Threepwood.
> 
> Rhubarb and hibiscus wheat sour
> 
> View attachment 372758


Did he choose his t-shirt to match your beer can design?


----------



## Daddy Pig (10 Sep 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> A lunchtime pint in The Station in Codsall. I was hoping for a pint of mild but had to settle for the bitter. Holdens is local and always good. 3.9% but it packs a lot of bitter flavours into it.
> 
> View attachment 372748


I like a nice mild but sadly it seems that there are not many strong ones around, apart from the Sarah Hughes.


----------



## User482 (10 Sep 2017)

Lidl own brand. Serviceable and cheap.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Hibiscus must be flavour of the month. This is Wild Weather Ales, Curse of the Threepwood.
> 
> Rhubarb and hibiscus wheat sour
> 
> View attachment 372758



Rhubarb and hibiscus wheat sour, my hipsterometer just exploded.


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> Did he choose his t-shirt to match your beer can design?


As it happens, the tee is a Beavertown Brewery design


----------



## Donger (10 Sep 2017)

Donger said:


> I've been trying a selection of local beers on my hols this year. Seem to end up loving the ones you just can't find more than 20 miles from where you've been.
> Anyone ever seen Durbuy-Z or Durboise beers (from Durbuy in Belgium) or Orkney Gold in the shops anywhere?
> Wishing I'd gone back and bought crates of the stuff when I had the chance. Specially the Orkney Gold .... beautiful light pale ale with honey tones. Liquid nectar.


Stopped off at the Green Welly Shop at Tyndrum on the way home. A seething mass of humanity and ridiculous queues that made me just think "sod that" and go straight back to the car. Thankfully my missus has a bit more perseverance and resolve and made it to the shelves of beer. A few minutes later, as I was snoozing in the car, I woke to a tap on the window and Mrs Donger proudly showing off the very last five bottles of Orkney Gold that had been in stock. Result! That girl's a keeper.


----------



## User482 (10 Sep 2017)

Donger said:


> Stopped off at the Green Welly Shop at Tyndrum on the way home. A seething mass of humanity and ridiculous queues that made me just think "sod that" and go straight back to the car. Thankfully my missus has a bit more perseverance and resolve and made it to the shelves of beer. A few minutes later, as I was snoozing in the car, I woke to a tap on the window and Mrs Donger proudly showing off the very last five bottles of Orkney Gold that had been in stock. Result! That girl's a keeper.


I usually stop at the Real Food Cafe at Tyndrum - is it still going?


----------



## Donger (10 Sep 2017)

User482 said:


> I usually stop at the Real Food Cafe at Tyndrum - is it still going?


There was another place there, on the other side of the road .... but that was full up to overflowing too. That's the sort of thing I went to Scotland to get away from!


----------



## User482 (10 Sep 2017)

Donger said:


> There was another place there, on the other side of the road .... but that was full up to overflowing too. That's the sort of thing I went to Scotland to get away from!


That's the one.


----------



## Crackle (10 Sep 2017)

User482 said:


> I usually stop at the Real Food Cafe at Tyndrum - is it still going?


That used to be a Little Chef. It is of course better now but a little part of me misses Little Chef's everywhere.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (10 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> I like a nice mild but sadly it seems that there are not many strong ones around, apart from the Sarah Hughes.



Here's one @Daddy Pig 

Not bad at all and perfect for when the nights get colder. It's brewed locally to me. Depending on which part of Devon you are living in, I could bring you a couple of bottles if you can't find any down there. We come down to visit my parents in Totnes quite often. This is my last bottle of it so I need to get some more.


----------



## Spartak (10 Sep 2017)

From Aldi 99p ..... 

Very nice, brewed by Brains - chocolate flavoured ;-)


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> That used to be a Little Chef. It is of course better now but a little part of me misses Little Chef's everywhere.


Which bit?> Your bell end?


----------



## Daddy Pig (10 Sep 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Here's one @Daddy Pig
> 
> Not bad at all and perfect for when the nights get colder. It's brewed locally to me. Depending on which part of Devon you are living in, I could bring you a couple of bottles if you can't find any down there. We come down to visit my parents in Totnes quite often. This is my last bottle of it so I need to get some more.
> 
> View attachment 372811


That's hugely kind of you and that looks really nice. It's good to see mild still being made to a proper abv! My office is in Newton Abbot so not a million miles away!
I'll have a look for availability, there is a good beer shop at Darts farm but not sure I've seen this in there!


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2017)

I;ve a shed load of fruity novelty beers and I'll post details later. I just wanted to pre-warn 3BM in case he wanted to leave the room first.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Sep 2017)




----------



## Crackle (10 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> I've heard that he waxes eloquently...





rich p said:


> Which bit?> Your bell end?



Oy, Steptoe!


----------



## Doseone (11 Sep 2017)

Spartak said:


> From Aldi 99p .....
> 
> Very nice, brewed by Brains - chocolate flavoured ;-)



Had some of that for the first time weekend before last. Wasn't fussed at first but it's a grower. Bought a few of the Aldi craft type beers and actually for 99p a bottle they're pretty good.


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Sep 2017)

Magic Rock Bearded Lady Dessert Edition (that's the BA beer I was mithering about) and Amanecer Mexicano (that's the hibiscus gose that everyone also liked) have both just "gone live" on the Magic Rock website (I think that means they've just gone on sale).

Both are very highly recommended.


View: https://twitter.com/MagicRockBrewCo/status/907155762782326784


----------



## Crackle (11 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Magic Rock Bearded Lady Dessert Edition (that's the BA beer I was mithering about) and Amanecer Mexicano (that's the hibiscus gose that everyone also liked) have both just "gone live" on the Magic Rock website (I think that means they've just gone on sale).
> 
> Both are very highly recommended.
> 
> ...



£4.60, you were robbed, Mossy


----------



## Daddy Pig (11 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Magic Rock Bearded Lady Dessert Edition (that's the BA beer I was mithering about) and Amanecer Mexicano (that's the hibiscus gose that everyone also liked) have both just "gone live" on the Magic Rock website (I think that means they've just gone on sale).
> 
> Both are very highly recommended.
> 
> ...



Also available in 20 litre kegs!!!


----------



## nickyboy (11 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Also available in 20 litre kegs!!!



Were you checking in case there was a pricing error?


----------



## Daddy Pig (11 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Were you checking in case there was a pricing error?


Yes, I'll gave 20 of them please....


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Sep 2017)

There has been a revaluation of the Mossirlami.

Rest assured, this is not bad news for the drinker exchanging sterling for refreshment in the local Spoons. The old rate against sterling was 1 MI = £2.39 whereas now it has gone down (down!!) to just £2.29

The pound in your pocket... Blah, blah


----------



## User169 (11 Sep 2017)

Proper glassage


----------



## Daddy Pig (11 Sep 2017)

DP said:


> Proper glassage
> 
> View attachment 372941


But not a proper drink....


----------



## User169 (11 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Open question... what is the best European city for good beer (for a lads joint 40th)? Not looking for big night out just quality beers!



There are decent craft beer places pretty much everywhere these days. Even Barcelona has one of the top rated bars, so it's more a case of choosing where you want to go and then having a goosey on ratebeer.

If you want somewhere with a more specific brewing tradition, then you're looking at England, Belgium (Brussels region), Germany (NRW, Franconia or Bavaria) or maybe Czech Republic.


----------



## Daddy Pig (11 Sep 2017)

I love Cornish Knockers... and the beers not bad!


----------



## Daddy Pig (11 Sep 2017)

DP said:


> There are decent craft beer places pretty much everywhere these days. Even Barcelona has one of the top rated bars, so it's more a case of choosing where you want to go and then having a goosey on ratebeer.
> 
> If you want somewhere with a more specific brewing tradition, then you're looking at England, Belgium (Brussels region), Germany (NRW, Franconia or Bavaria) or maybe Czech Republic.


Good to know... once we've chosen a city I'll ask for pub/bar/brewery recommendations.


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2017)

Summer in the city. All right, autumn then...
A bit too fizzy possibly but a very tasty mosaic.


----------



## GM (11 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> I love Cornish Knockers... and the beers not bad!
> View attachment 372943





I've got a box full of those glasses in the loft somewhere from when we moved here 30 odd years ago 

no beer on the go at the moment, on the G & T's


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Sep 2017)

DP said:


> Proper glassage
> 
> View attachment 372941



Jupiler and now this, it's like you've gone back in time, what up dude?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Good to know... once we've chosen a city I'll ask for pub/bar/brewery recommendations.



I'd do something like Munich, don't what they're like for craft beer (whatever that is) but if you go at the right time it's great. 5000 people in a tent drinking huge glasses of beer and listening to Sweet Home Alabama played by an oompah band.


----------



## Daddy Pig (11 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'd do something like Munich, don't what they're like for craft beer (whatever that is) but if you go at the right time it's great. 5000 people in a tent drinking huge glasses of beer and listening to Sweet Home Alabama played by an oompah band.


Already done some drinking in Munich and have two Steiner and two wit glasses to prove it! You tend to only get on brand of beer in each bar and did not see any craft beers over there but that was nearly 15 years ago!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Sep 2017)

DP said:


> Proper glassage
> 
> View attachment 372941


My eyes! My eyes!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Sep 2017)

DP said:


> There are decent craft beer places pretty much everywhere these days. Even Barcelona has one of the top rated bars, so it's more a case of choosing where you want to go and then having a goosey on ratebeer.
> 
> If you want somewhere with a more specific brewing tradition, then you're looking at England, Belgium (Brussels region), Germany (NRW, Franconia or Bavaria) or maybe Czech Republic.


Denmark. Helluva lot more to beer in Copenhagen than Carlsberg.


----------



## User482 (11 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Denmark. Helluva lot more to beer in Copenhagen than Carlsberg.


Once you have extended your overdraft...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Already done some drinking in Munich and have two Steiner and two wit glasses to prove it! You tend to only get on brand of beer in each bar and did not see any craft beers over there but that was nearly 15 years ago!



San Diego?


----------



## Daddy Pig (11 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> San Diego?


Bit far for a weekend, unless ba do craft beer!


----------



## derrick (11 Sep 2017)

This opened up a couple of weeks ago, been in there twice , not to far away from us, lovely beers, and gin and tonics for the other half. going back soon,
https://littlegreendragonenfield.com/


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Bit far for a weekend, unless ba do craft beer!



Swindon?


----------



## Daddy Pig (11 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Swindon?


I'd get stuck on the magic roundabout!


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Jupiler and now this, it's like you've gone back in time, what up dude?


Good old Heineken...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uz9_YfIQaz4


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Sep 2017)

User482 said:


> Once you have extended your overdraft...


True. All my beer there was an allowable expense in the eyes of HMRC.

Still, I don't recall thinking good beer was cheap in Barcelona or Brussels.


----------



## Spartak (12 Sep 2017)

Leffe Ruby 5% .....

...... not great !


----------



## srw (12 Sep 2017)

"You've got a barrel on the end of the bar which looks like real beer."
"It's something Cumberland and gold, but it's out of date so I can't sell it."
"Give me a try - your manager isn't looking."
"OK then"
"By god, your manager is right. It's flat, stale and not very good. I'll have a pint of the stout."


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'd do something like Munich, don't what they're like for craft beer (whatever that is) but if you go at the right time it's great. 5000 people in a tent drinking huge glasses of beer and listening to Sweet Home Alabama played by an oompah band.


Mariachi stylee...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8H_1UOvKN8


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Sep 2017)

Yay 

Just bought my ticket to the Thursday sesson of Indy Man

http://www.indymanbeercon.co.uk/breweries/imbc-15-thursday/

(and the Friday off work)


----------



## User169 (13 Sep 2017)

Local beer fest has just announced that Cloudwater will be present - gonna be chaos!


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Sep 2017)

DP said:


> Local beer fest has just announced that Cloudwater will be present - gonna be chaos!


Coincidence! Cloudwater on draft in my local today. I give it 23 hours before it's all gone


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Sep 2017)

Pint of Black Prince Mild in a railway arch in Newcastle.


----------



## User169 (13 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Coincidence! Cloudwater on draft in my local today. I give it 23 hours before it's all gone
> 
> View attachment 373256



Got a load of Galaxy and Nelson Sauvin in the freezer. New homebrew comin atcha, like Cleopatra!!


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Pint of Black Prince Mild in a railway arch in Newcastle.
> 
> View attachment 373271


Split Chimp!

Good barbers a few doors down; cuts hair, no chat, you pay and fark off

I drank them out of Chorlton sour something or other last New Year's Eve


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Split Chimp!
> 
> Good barbers a few doors down; cuts hair, no chat, you pay and fark off
> 
> I drank them out of Chorlton sour something or other last New Year's Eve



Did you drink the barber's out of Chorlton sour?

Don't think I'll be worrying them.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Did you drink the barber's out of Chorlton sour?
> 
> Don't think I'll be worrying them.


I'll set um up...


----------



## srw (14 Sep 2017)

Hydrant, Monument. I'll need to reconstruct my evening, spent waving off a guy in my team. He's an Aussie oenophile, so has to be excused.

I started with a Honeydew. Then I had a a Schnei Wei 7. It's good, but it's a mass-produced Wheatie. Then the photos came out.






Milk stout. Low ABV but delish. Bournville chic.





Cloudy the thread's over there, but has some interesting flavours - more than the Honeydew.






Spicy.






Yum. Super strength super flavour - although by that time I might have been less discerning. I tried and failed to get someone else interested in sharing; most people drank lager or wine.

And then I fell asleep on the train while composing. Fortunately I live at the end of the line.


----------



## User482 (14 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> Hydrant, Monument. I'll need to reconstruct my evening, spent waving off a guy in my team. He's an Aussie oenophile, so has to be excused.
> 
> I started with a Honeydew. Then I had a a Schnei Wei 7. It's good, but it's a mass-produced Wheatie. Then the photos came out.
> 
> ...


That's quite a mark-up they're charging...


----------



## Aperitif (14 Sep 2017)

> And then I fell asleep on the train while composing. Fortunately I live at the end of the line.


I first read that as 'composting' - a euphimism for nodding off behind the sliding door perhaps? However, we live in opus


----------



## Aperitif (14 Sep 2017)

User482 said:


> That's quite a mark-up they're charging...


A monumental mark up. Another good reason to stop drinking beer then.


----------



## srw (14 Sep 2017)

User482 said:


> That's quite a mark-up they're charging...


Extraordinary. Almost to the extent of taking the piss.


----------



## User482 (14 Sep 2017)

Anyway, no pic but a Lidl Hatherwood Purple Panther Porter. Very dark, with a strong aroma of roasted coffee, with some sweet malt and not much bitterness. I thought it was more like a stout than a porter, but either way, pleasant, if a bit one-dimensional. And I could buy seven of them for the price of one of @srw's beers.


----------



## theclaud (14 Sep 2017)

User482 said:


> I could buy seven of them for the price of one of @srw's beers.


I got four M&S White IPAs for £3 yesterday.


----------



## srw (14 Sep 2017)

theclaud said:


> I got four M&S White IPAs for £3 yesterday.





User482 said:


> And I could buy seven of them for the price of one of @srw's beers



But did either of you get to drink them in a loud and busy pub in the City of London? Sometimes you pay extra for the experience.


----------



## User482 (14 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> But did either of you get to drink them in a loud and busy pub in the City of London? Sometimes you pay extra for the experience.


I take it all back: there are some things you just can't put a price on.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Sep 2017)

fourpure oatmeal stout. reward for job well done.


----------



## Daddy Pig (14 Sep 2017)

Pre dinner drinky...
Uses 10 different hops supposedly. The real winner is the depth of flavour with a good malt body which comes through as slightly sweet followed by a slightly bitter finish.
Glad I've got three more in the beer cupboard....


----------



## theclaud (14 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> The real winner is the depth of flavour


Well it was never gonna be the colour...


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Pre dinner drinky...
> Uses 10 different hops supposedly. The real winner is the depth of flavour with a good malt body which comes through as slightly sweet followed by a slightly bitter finish.
> Glad I've got three more in the beer cupboard....
> 
> View attachment 373423


Ten hops and slightly bitter...

... Ten different hops but not enough hops (IMHO . I've never had it)


----------



## Daddy Pig (14 Sep 2017)

theclaud said:


> Well it was never gonna be the colour...


What not to like with a hazy p1ss colour?


----------



## Daddy Pig (14 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Ten hops and slightly bitter...
> 
> ... Ten different hops but not enough hops (IMHO . I've never had it)


Still bitter but not as much as not as a Brewdog Mr President for example but with a lot more flavour.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Ten hops and slightly bitter...
> 
> ... Ten different hops but not enough hops (IMHO . I've never had it)



M&S have a 31 hop beer!


----------



## srw (14 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> What not to like with a hazy p1ss colour?


I think you need to see a urologist.


----------



## User482 (15 Sep 2017)

Aldi's finest: centre aisle, next to the bog roll.


----------



## User482 (15 Sep 2017)

User3094 said:


> Snap! Last nights tipple....
> 
> View attachment 373618
> 
> ...


Fridge for 30 minutes.


----------



## Daddy Pig (15 Sep 2017)

User3094 said:


> Snap! Last nights tipple....
> 
> View attachment 373618
> 
> ...


If you keep it in the fridge take it out and pour 20 minutes before drinking with a warm hand on the glass. Or... If in the cupboard, wrap a wet t towel around it and put in the freezer for 10 minutes. You could also get those plastic reusable ice cubes to stick in but that may be a bit....


----------



## User482 (15 Sep 2017)

User3094 said:


> ... impressive will power!


Beer in fridge, get kids to bed, drink beer, beer in fridge, make dinner, drink beer.

My alcohol dependency is a model of organisation.


----------



## Daddy Pig (15 Sep 2017)

User3094 said:


> Another one needing alcoholism lessons!


Well, I'd be drinking a stout whilst waiting....


----------



## Daddy Pig (15 Sep 2017)

And talking of beer here's my first of many this evening. Daughter at grandparents so only a baby to look after... how hard can it be?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Sep 2017)

£1 a bottle kicking out sale in M&S. They haven't got any left now.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> And talking of beer here's my first of many this evening. Daughter at grandparents so only a baby to look after... how hard can it be?
> View attachment 373621



#brokenbritain


----------



## Daddy Pig (15 Sep 2017)

User said:


> I am lying in my bath with a salty kiss. I won't bother with a photo, as you have seen it before.


Sounds great but possibly depends on who's giving you the salty kiss...


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Sep 2017)

Well we had Pedigree at 2 quid a go at the local..its a good beer at that price, Sorry @theclaud i may have fell at the first today x


----------



## srw (15 Sep 2017)

This lunchtime I went to a lunch to celebrate our successful purchase of the subsidiary of a little life insurance company, which inolved a certain amount of wine. After the lunch we went to the pub. I had a couple of Shepherd Neame 1698s, which were quite nice really, and menat that I arrived home a little bit tiddly.

There's Only Connect, Mastermind and (best of all) the Crystal Maze tomorrow. I think when we have to pop over to Cambridgeshire tomorrow I'll be a little bit sorry for myself.


----------



## srw (15 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> Meanwhile, I am reduced to an Old Speckled Hen (quiet in the cheap seats ...).
> View attachment 373660


Insert shaky head yellow facey thing.

My grandfather, of blessed memory, came to Abingdon about 30 years ago. We went to a Morland's pub, the local for the local brewery, and he said that the OSH was OK, but the ordinary bitter was a bit rubbish. I knew no better. 

A couple of years later it had been bought out by Greene King, The malty smell that defined my childhood (nationalised industry at its best) and the brewy smell that followed close on its heels had been destroyed by TBW, shortly after she'd wrecked the MG plant. Thank goodness we had the European scientists thanks to our Wonderful European Community.


----------



## User482 (15 Sep 2017)

User3094 said:


> Snap! Last nights tipple....
> 
> View attachment 373618
> 
> ...


P.s there's fruit in it. Do you feel dirty?


----------



## User169 (15 Sep 2017)

NEIPA-ish with Amarillo, Jarylo, Citra and Columbus. Bottled two days ago, so super fresh and tastes like it.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Sep 2017)

Some of this https://www.robinsonsbrewery.com/store/unicorn/c-24/p-827 this evening.


----------



## Daddy Pig (15 Sep 2017)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Some of this https://www.robinsonsbrewery.com/store/unicorn/c-24/p-827 this evening.


Nice but I prefer their moggy...


----------



## Daddy Pig (15 Sep 2017)

This place has been recommended for our away trip...
http://www.deliriumcafe.be/bar/
Has anyone been there? It looks pretty awesome!


----------



## User169 (15 Sep 2017)

With best wishes. 

Prolly my favouritist beer in the whole wide world.

9% super saison, with a real farmyard whiff.


----------



## Daddy Pig (15 Sep 2017)

DP said:


> With best wishes.
> 
> Prolly my favouritist beer in the whole wide world.
> 
> ...


Ever thought about living on a farm with pigs?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Sep 2017)

DP said:


> NEIPA-ish with Amarillo, Jarylo, Citra and Columbus. Bottled two days ago, so super fresh and tastes like it.
> 
> View attachment 373665



Wow labelage city central!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Sep 2017)

Hook Norton Harvest Hop, seasonal beer, kind of sweetish buttery taste which wasn't unpleasant (damned by feint praise), nice longish bitter finish, pretty good for a sub 4% beer, by George!







Then off out of town and a few pints of Stratford Brewery Amarillo something or another, see posts passim.






As you can see it was an exciting night out for some.

Then back to photo one for another couple, I was a bit pissed.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Sep 2017)

Look what I found on draft in 57 Thomas Street!

Magic Rock Amanecer


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Sep 2017)

I was very excited to try one of the sherry barrel old ales by Marble and today I have the chance.

This is Verezzi, it's been in an oloroso barrel.

To be fair, I think the oloroso was still in it and they didn't have any room for the beer. It's basically fizzy sherry. Muchos alcoholic flavour. I was hoping for something more portery.

You win some, you lose some.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Sep 2017)

[insert generic photograph of dark beer here]

Nothing to look at in the glass but beer of the day so far Track/Takk collaboration, Finca Imperial Coffee Stout from a cask.

9% ABV 

As good as and reminiscent of Magic Rock.

Lush

#luckytobeamancunian


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Sep 2017)

Got some Icelandic Smoked Porter for later. To take away the taste of cava.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Sep 2017)

DP said:


> With best wishes.
> 
> Prolly my favouritist beer in the whole wide world.
> 
> ...


When @DP names his favouritest beer in the WHOLE WORLD! my ears prick up. On the off chance I asked if there was a small bottle (on the menu is only 750ml) and after an initial 'no' at which I said I'd take the 750ml and pretend I had a friend, a small bottle was found and a price negotiated.

This beer is the very definition of why not to get a shot glass taste of beer. Initially not attractive, clear, lager like, fizzy. Nice thick heavy bottle hints at quality in hindsight.

ultimately; hay, straw, pollen (dust?), dry, marshmallow carbonation, bitter, autumn, zingy [mossy's waxing lyrical], AND NINE POINT FIVE PERCENT! So subtle.

Thanks @DP


----------



## User169 (16 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> When @DP names his favouritest beer in the WHOLE WORLD! my ears prick up. On the off chance I asked if there was a small bottle (on the menu is only 750ml) and after an initial 'no' at which I said I'd take the 750ml and pretend I had a friend, a small bottle was found and a price negotiated.
> 
> This beer is the very definition of why not to get a shot glass taste of beer. Initially not attractive, clear, lager like, fizzy. Nice thick heavy bottle hints at quality in hindsight.
> 
> ...



Go back and get the 750ml bottle!!


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Sep 2017)

DP said:


> Go back and get the 750ml bottle!!


You're right, I should but there are so many things I've not had yet

Here's another new one, I asked for Alvinne Kriek, there was none, but this came back saying recommended alternative

One for the sisters


----------



## Daddy Pig (16 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> When @DP names his favouritest beer in the WHOLE WORLD! my ears prick up. On the off chance I asked if there was a small bottle (on the menu is only 750ml) and after an initial 'no' at which I said I'd take the 750ml and pretend I had a friend, a small bottle was found and a price negotiated.
> 
> This beer is the very definition of why not to get a shot glass taste of beer. Initially not attractive, clear, lager like, fizzy. Nice thick heavy bottle hints at quality in hindsight.
> 
> ...


I'll have to search it out with my next beer order... along with pork scratching I reckon would work great!


----------



## Daddy Pig (16 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> You're right, I should but there are so many things I've not had yet
> 
> Here's another new one, I asked for Alvinne Kriek, there was none, but this came back saying recommended alternative
> 
> ...


You really need to name this pub and provide a location!


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Sep 2017)

Oh, @Daddy Pig , I'm in Beermoth Cafe it's kind of a given when it's this time Saturday and I start ranting

Previously in 57 Thomas Street and Port Street beer house


----------



## User169 (16 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> You're right, I should but there are so many things I've not had yet
> 
> Here's another new one, I asked for Alvinne Kriek, there was none, but this came back saying recommended alternative
> 
> ...



Don't know that. Alvinne are always good for a laugh if you like your beef dripping off the ceiling...

[edit: beef should be beer!]


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Got some Icelandic Smoked Porter for later. To take away the taste of cava.


Can't read without my glasses on, and shouldn't impulse buy beer without them.

Einstök Icelandic Toasted Porter. Got coffee in it.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Look what I found on draft in 57 Thomas Street!
> 
> Magic Rock Amanecer
> 
> View attachment 373769



I have to say that of all the Lime, Hibiscus and Chilli Gose beers I've had, this was my favourite


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I have to say that of all the Lime, Hibiscus and Chilli Gose beers I've had, this was my favourite



Bollocks! I 'liked' that too, must go and sort that out.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Sep 2017)

DP said:


> Don't know that. Alvinne are always good for a laugh if you like your beef dripping off the ceiling...
> 
> [edit: beef should be beer!]


Yebbut

Beef dripping

Nom


----------



## Daddy Pig (16 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Yebbut
> 
> Beef dripping
> 
> Nom


Love beef dripping... on a bit of toast; not sure what beer would go well with it though...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Sep 2017)

The beef dripping thread is thataway --------->>>>>>


----------



## MacB (16 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The beef dripping thread is thataway --------->>>>>>



If this bar lets you in then the addition of some beef dripping aficionados is small beans


----------



## Daddy Pig (16 Sep 2017)

MacB said:


> If this bar lets you in then the addition of some beef dripping aficionados is small beans


----------



## Daddy Pig (16 Sep 2017)

@MacB, how goes the Prince of Wales in FB? Should be the beer festival soon as far as I can remember.... many years since I worked in the area but always excellent beers on tap!


----------



## MacB (16 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> @MacB, how goes the Prince of Wales in FB? Should be the beer festival soon as far as I can remember.... many years since I worked in the area but always excellent beers on tap!



No idea I'm afraid I'm a lager drinker, maybe the odd guiness, but actually haven't had a drink for nearly two years anyway. I just like to dip into this thread occasionally and I sometimes stalk 3BM for a while


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Sep 2017)

The bastard lager drinkers thread is thataway ------------->>>>>>>


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> £1 a bottle kicking out sale in M&S. They haven't got any left now.
> 
> View attachment 373622



Had another one of these, today I bought the last of the 6% American IPA from M&S at a quid a bottle. Shlurp and double shlurp.


----------



## rich p (17 Sep 2017)

Downlands Cloud Physics. Local brew in the local. One of the light and hoppy regular ones but none the worse for that.
Later though, a beautiful lightly sour saison from Burning Sky. What a treat. A grown up beer but they still sold it to me.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Sep 2017)

Schnei Wei Tap 6, das yumtus.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (17 Sep 2017)

I have missed a few opportunities to add to this thread this weekend.

There was the guest beer at The Station pub in Codsall on Saturday. It was the logo that caught my eye; none other than the Purple Moose Brewery first encountered on holiday in Wales. This was their Elderflower Ale. No photo but a very good Summer type beer but I didn't detect much in the way of elderflowers. 

A bottle of the strong mild that I pictured a while back much later in the evening.

Today was my son's charity cricket tournament. One of the club's sponsors is the Joules brewery and they had the beer bus there. It would not be in my nature not to support such an excellent enterprise! A pint of Slumbering Monk is a fine drink. As an added bonus we won a draw prize that is nothing less than a guided tour of the brewery in Market Drayton.

Now finally to tonight. I am about to write a long email letting an elderly (and bored) relative catch up on our Summer news. I'll be breaking from that to continue tying a veritable swarm of daddy long legs for my Autumn trout fishing and also to drink this.






A good beer that I don't think I have tried before. I must say that their idea of an 'Amber Bitter' varies a lot from mine! I'll consider it a bonus as I prefer darker beers as a rule.


----------



## User169 (17 Sep 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> I have missed a few opportunities to add to this thread this weekend.
> 
> There was the guest beer at The Station pub in Codsall on Saturday. It was the logo that caught my eye; none other than the Purple Moose Brewery first encountered on holiday in Wales. This was their Elderflower Ale. No photo but a very good Summer type beer but I didn't detect much in the way of elderflowers.
> 
> ...



I'm sure it's a nice beer, but the label and name make me despair of the more traditional end of English brewing.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Sep 2017)

DP said:


> I'm sure it's a nice beer, but the label and name make me despair of the more traditional end of English brewing.



Comedy names are a bit of a no no for me, gets trickier trying to avoid them though, so many!


----------



## Daddy Pig (17 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Comedy names are a bit of a no no for me, gets trickier trying to avoid them though, so many!


I've had a few Hunter beers being down here in Devon and sadly I have only enjoyed the full bore. Fairly traditional ales and not that exciting!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Sep 2017)

Hepworth Prospect. A local brew. It's ok.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Sep 2017)

Quid beer.


----------



## srw (18 Sep 2017)

User3094 said:


> ts lager! LAGER!


Yes - the clue's in the word "Pilsner". Although no self-respecting Bavarian would drink Pilsner (Czech-style lager) rather than Helles (Munich-style lager), and the thought of putting tinned oranges in it would be anathema.

(And, more to the point, why are they still selling Spring-Summer beer? I suspect it's been hanging around beyond its welcome date like the smell of stewed cabbage.)

I believe that the Cloudwater concoctions that send the world into raptures are actually ales.


----------



## srw (18 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Quid beer.
> 
> View attachment 373998


Looks like a nice morning for it.


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> Yes - the clue's in the word "Pilsner". Although no self-respecting Bavarian would drink Pilsner (Czech-style lager) rather than Helles (Munich-style lager), and the thought of putting tinned oranges in it would be anathema.
> 
> (And, more to the point, why are they still selling Spring-Summer beer? I suspect it's been hanging around beyond its welcome date like the smell of stewed cabbage.)
> 
> I believe that the Cloudwater concoctions that send the world into raptures are actually ales.


LOL

Mandarina is a traditional Pilsner hop


----------



## srw (18 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> LOL
> 
> Mandarina is a traditional Pilsner hop




So it is just lager? Crikey. I hope @User3094 paid no more for it than he'd have paid for Fosters.


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> So it is just lager? Crikey. I hope @User3094 paid no more for it than he'd have paid for Fosters.


The Cloudwater blurb says:



Cloudwater said:


> *PILSNER MANDARINA BAVARIA*
> This Pilsner features WLP803, 100% Pilsner malt and 100% Mandarina Bavaria hops.
> 
> Please Select Pack Size
> ...



But y'know those crazy folks; there's a strong possibility of there being something orangey in it too... That wasn't obvious when I tasted it a little while back though.


----------



## User482 (18 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> So it is just lager? Crikey. I hope @User3094 paid no more for it than he'd have paid for Fosters.


Says the man with a fondness for Boring Brown Beer...


----------



## MacB (18 Sep 2017)

User3094 said:


> Spectacles will be accompanying me on all future visits to insure against any accidental effeminate-y



accidental


----------



## srw (18 Sep 2017)

User3094 said:


> nearly 5 bastard quid


Yes, Foster's prices.



User482 said:


> Says the man with a fondness for *the infinite variety of flavours that come with the huge range of malts, yeasts and waters and the subtle distinctions of different kinds of hops used by brewers of traditional* Brown Beer...


----------



## User482 (18 Sep 2017)

^zzzzzzzz.

I've never made a lager - I believe it's quite difficult as it has to be fermented for a long time at low temperature, raised briefly to remove diacetyl, conditioned and stored (hence the name). In contrast, Boring Brown Beer is cheap and quick to make, which I suspect is the primary driver for the style.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Sep 2017)

User482 said:


> ^zzzzzzzz.
> 
> I've never made a lager - I believe it's quite difficult as it has to be fermented for a long time at low temperature, raised briefly to remove diacetyl, conditioned and stored (hence the name). In contrast, Boring Brown Beer is cheap and quick to make, which I suspect is the primary driver for the style.


Isn't it entirely possible to make a boring brown lager beer. Or indeed, a yellow, tasteless, ale?


----------



## Doseone (18 Sep 2017)

Had to visit Liverpool at the weekend so went to the Liverpool Food Festival in Sefton Park on Sunday.

Got quite excited when I saw the craft beer tent, but it was all fruit beers and vanilla coffee porters, which are ok but not really my thing. Left empty handed

Did manage a Goosehead IPA (nice) and a Tsingtao (meh) on Saturday.


----------



## User482 (18 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Isn't it entirely possible to make a boring brown lager beer. Or indeed, a yellow, tasteless, ale?


Sure. If I made a pale ale (tasteless or not) and added a tiny amount of black malt, it would be a brown beer that would taste identical.


----------



## Spartak (18 Sep 2017)

.... with lunch at a famous sushi restaurant.


----------



## nickyboy (18 Sep 2017)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 374070
> 
> 
> .... with lunch at a famous sushi restaurant.



A like for the sushi, but you need to have a word with yourself about the beer


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> A like for the sushi, but you need to have a word with yourself about the beer


He's in Yo!

He's chosen as well as he could


----------



## User169 (18 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> The Cloudwater blurb says:
> 
> 
> 
> But y'know those crazy folks; there's a strong possibility of there being something orangey in it too... That wasn't obvious when I tasted it a little while back though.



Don't think this one has anything wacky, but I did see one of their recent beers had " Chuckleberry juice" in it. Is that an actual thing?


----------



## User169 (18 Sep 2017)

Last week before I have to work again. Hertog Jan Bockbier. Not too bad, but I'm not a huge fan of bocks. The Jenever though - dang! Made with spelt and super smooth, a wee bit vanillary. Yumtus!!


----------



## srw (18 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> He's in Yo!
> 
> He's chosen as well as he could


Apparently Yo serves Hitachino Nest. I think he could have done better.


----------



## Daddy Pig (18 Sep 2017)

I'm gasping, is it beer o'clock yet?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Sep 2017)

DP said:


> Don't think this one has anything wacky, but I did see one of their recent beers had " Chuckleberry juice" in it. Is that an actual thing?



Looks like it and therefore shouldn't be anywhere near beer.

http://www.welshfruitstocks.co.uk/acatalog/Chuckleberry_Bush.html

Uber poncy...


----------



## nickyboy (18 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Looks like it and therefore shouldn't be anywhere near beer.
> 
> http://www.welshfruitstocks.co.uk/acatalog/Chuckleberry_Bush.html
> 
> Uber poncy...



Seems to be more of a "to you" fruit, rather than "to me"


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Seems to be more of a "to you" fruit, rather than "to me"


----------



## Crackle (18 Sep 2017)

Got this from my son at 4 in the afternoon






It's his first day at Uni.

My work is done.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Sep 2017)

As I'm in The Kingdom thought I ought to keep it localish.






I was in a Scotch health food shop earlier but managed to resist.


----------



## Daddy Pig (18 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I was in a Scotch health food shop earlier but managed to resist.
> 
> View attachment 374160


Can I have that deep fried please....


----------



## Spartak (19 Sep 2017)

Brewed by Adnams for M&S and on special at a £1/bottle. 

Very nice .... wish I'd cleared the shelf ;-)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Sep 2017)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 374251
> 
> 
> Brewed by Adnams for M&S and on special at a £1/bottle.
> ...



A greedier person would have


----------



## theclaud (19 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> A greedier person would have


Battersea Rye also on at a quid, and it's 4-for-3!!!!!!!!!!! I got 16 beers and a kilo of pasta for under £15. Balanced diet, see...


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> As I'm in The Kingdom thought I ought to keep it localish.
> 
> View attachment 374158
> 
> ]


I find the 5AM Saint pretty underwhelming; waddya think 3BM?

I've bought a 750ml bottle of a Burning Sky and NZ Fork Brewing collab.
3 years in the making so a bit of a snip at 5 Mossilarmis. I'll save it to share with someone at the weekend though.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> I find the 5AM Saint pretty underwhelming; waddya think 3BM?
> 
> I've bought a 750ml bottle of a Burning Sky and NZ Fork Brewing collab.
> 3 years in the making so a bit of a snip at 5 Mossilarmis. I'll save it to share with someone at the weekend though.
> ...


Intuitive collaboration?


----------



## Spartak (19 Sep 2017)

theclaud said:


> Battersea Rye also on at a quid, and it's 4-for-3!!!!!!!!!!! I got 16 beers and a kilo of pasta for under £15. Balanced diet, see...



Balanced !!!

Any fruit or veg ? .....


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Intuitive collaboration?


Those crazy hipsters...


----------



## srw (19 Sep 2017)

Spartak said:


> Balanced !!!
> 
> Any fruit or veg ? .....


Passion fruit and grapefruit in the beer...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> I find the 5AM Saint pretty underwhelming; waddya think 3BM?
> 
> I've bought a 750ml bottle of a Burning Sky and NZ Fork Brewing collab.
> 3 years in the making so a bit of a snip at 5 Mossilarmis. I'll save it to share with someone at the weekend though.
> ...



It was ok, nothing special but better than Tennents.

Anyway crap day in Scotchland today.






Say aye tae a pie


----------



## theclaud (19 Sep 2017)

Spartak said:


> *Balanced !!!*
> 
> Any fruit or veg ? .....


8 beers and 500g pasta in each pannier, innit.


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Anyway crap day in Scotchland today


I've never been but is it true that all the blokes wear skirts, string vests and punch your lights out....
....or is that just Marmion?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> I've never been but is it true that all the blokes wear skirts, string vests and punch your lights out....
> ....or is that just Marmion?



Aye, yer noo wrang, d'ye ken?


----------



## Doseone (19 Sep 2017)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 374251
> 
> 
> Brewed by Adnams for M&S and on special at a £1/bottle.
> ...



I really like that Jupiler glass!


----------



## nickyboy (19 Sep 2017)

Pint of Whitstable Bay Pale Ale and traditional accompaniments in Borough Market


----------



## Hugh Manatee (19 Sep 2017)

I wasn't going to mention this one but it is that good I felt I must.






It is very good with a wonderful flavour. Try a bottle if you can.


----------



## Daddy Pig (19 Sep 2017)

Good news... I found a great bottle shop in Plymouth of all places. It's great, you can even sit down and have a beer whilst selecting your take home beers...

The bad news is I have a stinking cold so will have to hold off resting them.

I asked for a real farm yardy smelling ale so I was told the Orval is a good one to go for... if I don't like it I'll be blaming @DP!


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Good news... I found a great bottle shop in Plymouth of all places. It's great, you can even sit down and have a beer whilst selecting your take home beers...
> 
> The bad news is I have a stinking cold so will have to hold off resting them.
> 
> ...


I had an agave cervejo from tescos. Cheap and undeniably tasty.
p.s. @threebikesmcginty , agave isn't a fruit


----------



## Daddy Pig (19 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Yum, Ham Fisted!!!
> 
> I had an agave cervejo from tescos. Cheap and undeniably tasty.
> p.s. @threebikesmcginty , agave isn't a fruit


I remembered someone rated the ham fisted on here so had to get it. I had a weird beard milk stout whilst choosing my beers which was also... very nice!


----------



## theclaud (19 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> View attachment 374403
> 
> I had an agave cervejo from tescos. Cheap and undeniably tasty.
> p.s. @threebikesmcginty , agave isn't a fruit


Flying Dog? How cheap, BTW?


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2017)

theclaud said:


> Flying Dog? How cheap, BTW?


Hmmm, not sure but they were 20% off if you bought 4 or more.
I added copious amounts of Stone IPA and Bellhaven Twisted, Thornbridge Jaipur and Rhubarb sour, Life and Death.


----------



## Daddy Pig (19 Sep 2017)

theclaud said:


> Flying Dog? How cheap, BTW?


Should be £1.90... less 20% if you buy 4.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Sep 2017)

theclaud said:


> Flying Dog? How cheap, BTW?



Quite right, the volume of beer/weight of pasta ratio against overall price has to fit into a strict pricing structure now.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Good news... I found a great bottle shop in Plymouth of all places. It's great, you can even sit down and have a beer whilst selecting your take home beers...
> 
> The bad news is I have a stinking cold so will have to hold off resting them.
> 
> ...



Orval's great, you've already got a shít load though in the background there you greedy bas.


----------



## Daddy Pig (19 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Orval's great, you've already got a shít load though in the background there you greedy bas.


I believe in having a good selection! Probably close to 130 beers or so... I don't get out much!
I was also told to let the Orval mature for a bit to improve the flavour.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> I was also told to let the Orval mature for a bit to improve the flavour.



Nah, just get on with it, not right now of course unless you've got the day off.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Sep 2017)

chortle...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Sep 2017)

User said:


> You spiteful bastard.



lolz


----------



## nickyboy (21 Sep 2017)

Another day, another London bar...they had Pressure Drop beers available. The Bosko IPA was very good. Wu Gang Chops the Tree (wtf???) Wheat beer "with foraged herbs" wasn't nice at all. Steer clear












After that we went to XOYO and they were offering a Freshers week special of Heineken at £2 a bottle but the less said about that part of the evening the better


----------



## srw (21 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Wu Gang Chops the Tree (wtf???)


Apparently it's a joke. Explained earlier in the thread in response to my posting much the same as you.

This lunchtime I went to the King's Head in Guildford and had my first Red Fox in a few years - Fullers autumn brew. 

Imagine a pint of reddish brown beer with a sweet oaty malty hint and you won't go far wrong.


----------



## srw (21 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> The King's Head was my daily haunt in my student days .


It's the daily haunt of one of my colleagues. Years ago I left him about to get his fourth pint and said that I'd walk back to the office rather than take up his offer of a lift. How he still has a liver, a driving licence and a job I'm not sure.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Sep 2017)

Advise me

Is this worth 6.94 Mossirlamis?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Sep 2017)

No


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> No


Not sure I was asking you


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Not sure I was asking you



Ah OK, you're only asking people who'll say yes? Probs cos you've already bought it anyway.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ah OK, you're only asking people who'll say yes? Probs cos you've already bought it anyway.


No, not yet

Maybe this weekend


----------



## GM (21 Sep 2017)

Sainsbury's comes to the rescue this evening........


----------



## User169 (21 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Advise me
> 
> Is this worth 6.94 Mossirlamis?
> 
> View attachment 374691



Absolutely love the stuff. Whats the current Mossirlami to eurobean exchange rate?


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Sep 2017)

DP said:


> Absolutely love the stuff. Whats the current Mossirlami to eurobean exchange rate?


Something like 2 or 4 or saink

Where's our resident accountant?


----------



## rich p (21 Sep 2017)

Paul Lewis, on the Radio 4 Money Programme. said that a Mossilarmi is worth £2.43 at today's rates,


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Sep 2017)

one for the (rail) road




Supper


----------



## nickyboy (21 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Something like 2 or 4 or saink
> 
> Where's our resident accountant?



cryptocurrencies like the Bitcoin and the Mossirlami don't have a readily identifiable exchange rate against conventional currencies


----------



## User169 (22 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Something like 2 or 4 or saink
> 
> Where's our resident accountant?



Sounds alright. Big bottles are 7 eur at the brewery, usually see them for about 20ish in bars.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Sep 2017)

GM said:


> Sainsbury's comes to the rescue this evening........
> 
> View attachment 374726



Nice beer, bit of fruit there but not too much!


----------



## User169 (22 Sep 2017)

Zwanzedag tomorrow. Available in London, Manchester, Bristol and Aberdeen...

https://www.google.nl/amp/tenemu.co...day-locations-2017-zwanze-details/07/2017/amp


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Sep 2017)

DP said:


> Zwanzedag tomorrow. Available in London, Manchester, Bristol and Aberdeen...
> 
> https://www.google.nl/amp/tenemu.co...day-locations-2017-zwanze-details/07/2017/amp





Beermerchants@Unit 101 — Manchester said:


> event sold out - ticket waiting list for beer merchants presents zwanze day 2017
> 
> There are no tickets available at the moment. We know it's frustrating, but don't worry we've got your back. Join the waiting list below and we'll reserve you tickets if they become available.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Sep 2017)

Today I am offering EUR2.59 to the Mossirlami


----------



## srw (22 Sep 2017)

This evening I'm going on a tour of the Hogsback brewery in Tongham, outside Guildford with some of my colleagues.

Any pearls of advice? I'm only working with them for another week...


----------



## Aperitif (22 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> This evening I'm going on a tour of the Hogsback brewery in Tongham, outside Guildford with some of my colleagues.
> 
> Any pearls of advice? I'm only working with them for another week...


Forget your wallet. Actually, pretend it has been stolen and borrowed cash will be considered "helping old SRW...poor bloke" and written off by the donors. Drink quickly, stay 'til the end, and make sure you use the Spanish Uber driver to get you back in just a few pieces; "Juan for the road".


----------



## User169 (22 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


>



The one in Amsterdam is tickets on the door. I expect it will be chaos.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> Any pearls of advice? I'm only working with them for another week...



Don't drink downstream from the herd.


----------



## srw (22 Sep 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Forget your wallet. Actually, pretend it has been stolen and borrowed cash will be considered "helping old SRW...poor bloke" and written off by the donors. Drink quickly, stay 'til the end, and make sure you use the Spanish Uber driver to get you back in just a few pieces; "Juan for the road".


I have two more sessions organised - one in London on Tuesday and one in Guildford on Friday next week. Fullers and Youngs respectively.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Sep 2017)

Busy busy week finishing with a day dahn the fackin smoke innit. Just the job for a wind down, lovely beer this one.


----------



## Daddy Pig (22 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> This evening I'm going on a tour of the Hogsback brewery in Tongham, outside Guildford with some of my colleagues.
> 
> Any pearls of advice? I'm only working with them for another week...


You must try the A over T, one of my favourotes! A friend and I always used to buy a few litres of bright beer from there for a Saturday night with a curry when i lived out that way...


----------



## Daddy Pig (22 Sep 2017)

I stopped at a beer shop to stick up supplies (whilst visiting a client) and bought a few tasty treats.
The lervig stout is a whopping 16% and I had the last two in the shop!


----------



## User169 (22 Sep 2017)

Couple of big bottles.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Sep 2017)

DP said:


> Couple of big bottles.
> 
> View attachment 374838



You've stolen mossy's thunder, although apparently he may or may not (yeah right...) buy one.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> 16%
> View attachment 374835


Want


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You've stolen mossy's thunder, although apparently he may or may not (yeah right...) buy one.


I might have one chilled to drink Sunday


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Sep 2017)

Dry and Bitter, it's called Fat and Fruity

6.5%

It's dry and hoppy, not fruity really. Kind of earthy. What makes beer earthy? Sort of beetrooty IYKWIM


----------



## MacB (22 Sep 2017)

I must say I'm impressed by the quality of photography in this thread, I know you'll all say that the pics were taken pre-binge....but are any of you ever really sober?


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Sep 2017)

MacB said:


> I must say I'm impressed by the quality of photography in this thread, I know you'll all say that the pics were taken pre-binge....but are any of you ever really sober?


How very dare you!

#neverknowinglysober


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Sep 2017)

Williams Bros Birds n Bees, nice beer, yumtus hop blend and really lovely subtle bitter finish.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Sep 2017)

Bonkers beer of the day... Coffee sour, avec fruits. Every box ticked

Cloudwater Mormora Sour

Smells like coffee, tastes like sour

Bizarre


----------



## Daddy Pig (22 Sep 2017)

MacB said:


> I must say I'm impressed by the quality of photography in this thread, I know you'll all say that the pics were taken pre-binge....but are any of you ever really sober?


I prefer to operate at a higher state of consciousness... which generally takes a few beers to help me on the way.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> How very dare you!
> 
> #neverknowinglysober



Yebbut moss remember that time in 1987...


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yebbut moss remember that time in 1987...


Nope


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> For @rich p @User and any other CC denizens of the jewel of the south coast. Work is continuing at a frantic pace on the new Bison Beer drinking establishment in Hove.
> 
> View attachment 374851


Progress looks frantic


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> There's an echo in here!


Oh, you chose that word

Must've been the Cloudwater


----------



## rich p (22 Sep 2017)

Gun Brewery pale ale
3.8% so virtually alkofrei 
And I only had 2 pints


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Gun Brewery pale ale
> 3.8% so virtually alkofrei
> And I only had 2 pints
> View attachment 374869



What's the foil for rich, chasing the dragon?


----------



## rich p (22 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> What's the foil for rich, chasing the dragon?



You over-estimate me! More mundanely, the inside of a packet of plain crisps on the right and streaky bacon in the bag on the left.
p.s. I only ate the crisps...


----------



## srw (23 Sep 2017)

I appear to have drunk rather a lot last night.

It wasn't so much a tour of a brewery as an excuse to get their customers leathered - and at £15 a head an absolute bargain. So the pint I had beforehand was a bit _de trop_.




We worked our way through their basic bitter (HBB) by the grist hopper, Surrey Nirvana (a golden ale with a bit of Americana, as the name - a pun on Sierra Nevada - suggests) by the mash tun, TEA and Green TEA (a once-a-year brew made with fresh rather than just dried hops) in the Board Room:





Four large jugs in each place between about 20 people, some of whom were drinking less than others...

They also wheeled out a jug each of their lager (curious - made with some British hops as well as the trad German ones), their cider (made by Thatchers) and something called Utopia, a brew made to mark each round 1,000 days of brewing and sadly a bit stale. And finally a couple of bottles of lager with added chocolate. Sadly A over T didn't make an appearance. I appear to have come home with half a dozen bottles from their excellent bottle shop but by that stage of the evening I didn't have the presence of mind to find an A over T.

We then went to the pub for some food. One of my colleagues blithely paid for it and told me I'd be signing off his expenses - until I pointed out that I'm no longer his line manager and he'd have to negotiate with his (teetotal) new manager about that.

If it wasn't for the fact that the ride to the nearest station might be a bit perilous I'd suggest it as a beer thread outing for next summer.


----------



## theclaud (23 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> It wasn't so much a tour of a brewery as an excuse to get their customers leathered


Well I, for one, am shocked and appalled.


----------



## srw (23 Sep 2017)

Oh - it was hop-picking day yesterday, and their harvest festival is today. About a quarter of their hops come from just across the road...


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Sep 2017)

Common Grounds (Magic Rock) just got even better with a Kentucky bourbon barrel aged edition....

Luuurrrvley


----------



## MacB (23 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Common Grounds (Magic Rock) just got even better with a Kentucky bourbon barrel aged edition....
> 
> Luuurrrvley
> 
> View attachment 374957



Picture a bit out of focus, shaky hands by any chance?


----------



## Crackle (23 Sep 2017)

Titanic Black Ice






A little bitter but nice.


----------



## Crackle (23 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> Beer and a snackette, lovely.


The dog biscuit is not quite my thing, I've gone for the pork pie. Pork pies are also his thing, so this is an unequal distribution.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Sep 2017)

Crackle said:


> The dog biscuit is not quite my thing, I've gone for the pork pie. Pork pies are also his thing, so this is an unequal distribution.



Does he drink beer?


----------



## Crackle (23 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Does he drink beer?


Good point. We're even.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Sep 2017)

I've become acclimatised to London pricing to the extent I had to ask the price of this twice as, at 4.05/pint it seemed a bit....cheap

Siren Soundwave







At the Draft House Seething Lane, Aldgate

Passed on the pork knuckle


----------



## nickyboy (23 Sep 2017)

Beavertown Gamma Ray on draft was too much to resist. Bit more expensive than the above albeit a step up in quality. One pound of buffalo wings ordered so might be here a while


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Sep 2017)

Yumquid


----------



## Iainj837 (23 Sep 2017)

Pint of Duck at the Duck Inn


----------



## User169 (23 Sep 2017)

GM said:


> Sainsbury's comes to the rescue this evening........
> 
> View attachment 374726



This photo was making me feel super uncomfortable. I have rebalanced the universe...


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2017)

Swedish IPA. Yumtus indeedy and only 6.5%


----------



## User169 (23 Sep 2017)

3 Fonteinen Oude Geuze. 

Lovely!


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Sep 2017)

MacB said:


> Picture a bit out of focus, shaky hands by any chance?


The floor was moving


----------



## GM (23 Sep 2017)

DP said:


> This photo was making me feel super uncomfortable. I have rebalanced the universe...
> 
> View attachment 375011




Got another one of those on the go at the moment, going very nice with my curry


----------



## User169 (23 Sep 2017)

Comin'' atcha outta San Diego. 

Crikey this is good. Loads of fresh coffee, chocolatey loveliness.

A real benchmark for this style.

.


----------



## User169 (23 Sep 2017)

GM said:


> Got another one of those on the go at the moment, going very nice with my curry





GM said:


> Got another one of those on the go at the moment, going very nice with my curry



No more pint glasses!!


----------



## GM (23 Sep 2017)

DP said:


> No more pint glasses!!




You mean this one!.....


----------



## User169 (23 Sep 2017)

GM said:


> You mean this one!.....
> 
> View attachment 375040


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Sep 2017)

Not sure what has shocked me the most, liking a Berliner Weisse or liking a beer at 3.2%?


----------



## User169 (23 Sep 2017)

My homegrown chocolate porter. 

Pretty much what I was aiming for, although I guess it's infected so a bit more of a tang than expected. Nevertheless, dang!!!


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Sep 2017)

DP said:


> My homegrown chocolate porter.
> 
> Pretty much what I was aiming for, although I guess it's infected so a bit more of a tang than expected. Nevertheless, dang!!!
> 
> View attachment 375047


Whats the abv?


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Sep 2017)

DP said:


> My homegrown chocolate porter.
> 
> Pretty much what I was aiming for, although I guess it's infected so a bit more of a tang than expected. Nevertheless, dang!!!
> 
> View attachment 375047


Poetry in the beer thread


----------



## GM (23 Sep 2017)

DP said:


> My homegrown chocolate porter.
> 
> Pretty much what I was aiming for, although I guess it's infected so a bit more of a tang than expected. Nevertheless, dang!!!
> 
> View attachment 375047




Nice glass!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Sep 2017)

Couple of pints of Copper Ale down the boozer.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Sep 2017)

If I did a synhopsis of this summer's drinking at Deptford's finest pub, Le chien et cloche, I'd have to say I've been particularly enjoying west coast American hops. Light, pale and infinitely post-ride ( or otherwise warm and thirsty) quaffable, they always leave me with a taste for more and a taste of grapefruit. Citra, Mosaic and Cascade are the varieties I remember the best. Would it be sacrilege to say that the west Pacific coast has stolen a march on traditional UK hop varieties? Or should I see whether they're equally enjoyable in the winter?


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Sep 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If I did a synhopsis of this summer's drinking at Deptford's finest pub, Le chien et cloche, I'd have to say I've been particularly enjoying west coast American hops. Light, pale and infinitely post-ride ( or otherwise warm and thirsty) quaffable, they always leave me with a taste for more and a taste of grapefruit. Citra, Mosaic and Cascade are the varieties I remember the best. Would it be sacrilege to say that the west Pacific coast has stolen a march on traditional UK hop varieties? Or should I see whether they're equally enjoyable in the winter?


For me I think those varieties are perfect for summer thirst quenching but I tend to head for the dark beers in the winter, something a bit more warming. 
Talking of darks I tried this last night, I can say that it was a wonderful beer... 12.8% and so silky smooth.






Currently sipping a dark German... ok as a thirst quencher but I'd expect better from Waitrose


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Sep 2017)

BBNo 11/23

Session IPA that has Pacific Jade which the bar tender assures me is the best thing to happen to beer. EVER

Also motueka. One of those two things, or both, make for a very good, refreshing, quaffable thirst quencher


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Sep 2017)

STOP THE PRESS! Mossy's drinking lager!

Yes, yes, I know the way, it's over there>>>>>>>

However, please give me a chance; it's Lost and Grounded, Running With Sceptres (special lager beer). Ultra hoppy and not a million miles from being a grapefruit IPA.






I like it!


----------



## theclaud (24 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> STOP THE PRESS! Mossy's drinking lager!
> 
> Yes, yes, I know the way, it's over there>>>>>>>
> 
> ...


I'm backing Mossy up on this one. It counts as ackshul beer.


----------



## srw (24 Sep 2017)

It was a warm afternoon when we got to the beer shop, so I had one of these.




That put the kibosh on the weather.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> STOP THE PRESS! Mossy's drinking lager!
> 
> Yes, yes, I know the way, it's over there>>>>>>>
> 
> ...



If you edit the grapefruit out of your post it's all good.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Sep 2017)

Stone IPA, it's a stoater!


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Sep 2017)

My turn



I believe the accepted beer thread vernacular is "yumtus"


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> If you edit the grapefruit out of your post it's all good.


But I put it in just for you!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> But I put it in just for you!



I believe the accepted thread vernacular is 'nobber'.


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2017)

Early autumn beer in the garden. Neck Oil.
Struggling with the Guardian crossword too. Probably need more beers


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Sep 2017)

And a decent paper...


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2017)

And now a Duv from above....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Sep 2017)

Spaten and over-salted snacks.


----------



## srw (24 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Early autumn beer in the garden. Neck Oil.
> Struggling with the Guardian crossword too. Probably need more beers
> View attachment 375222


Ooh. I've just got the gimmick. _Guaranteed _to annoy those who miserably stick with the Torygraph and the Times.


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Early autumn beer in the garden. Neck Oil.
> Struggling with the Guardian crossword too. Probably need more beers
> View attachment 375222


7 Up's lemonade


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> And now a Duv from above....
> 
> View attachment 375228


LOL'd


----------



## User169 (24 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Whats the abv?



7.5%.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> LOL'd



It's an oldie but goody.

Beer?


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2017)

[


threebikesmcginty said:


> It's an oldie but goody.
> 
> Beer?


Goddamit!!!!


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> Ooh. I've just got the gimmick. _Guaranteed _to annoy those who miserably stick with the Torygraph and the Times.


Oooh, me too! Just checking my pulse...


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Sep 2017)

Got a choice to make from these(minus the cider which is not for me);


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Sep 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> Got a choice to make from these(minus the cider which is not for me);
> 
> View attachment 375259



Westie Dub every time.

That Windsor and Elton beer, if you find the strong version it's fab.


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Westie Dub every time.




Well there is a few botles of it thanks to Waitrose having it on offer


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Sep 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> Got a choice to make from these(minus the cider which is not for me);
> 
> View attachment 375259


Duchesse du Bourgogne is quite challenging

Malt vinegar and molasses I said on Twitter and the brewery actually liked it


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Sep 2017)

User said:


> And still it doesn't rhyme properly


Does when I say it


----------



## nickyboy (24 Sep 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> Got a choice to make from these(minus the cider which is not for me);
> 
> View attachment 375259



Actually that cider is pretty good .....so sue me


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Actually that cider is pretty good .....so sue me



Yebbut that's what you'd have when you'd necked the beers and accidentally knocked the Bath Ale Gem on the floor.


----------



## srw (24 Sep 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> Got a choice to make from these(minus the cider which is not for me);
> 
> View attachment 375259


Take the Gem out of the fridge _this instant_. It's a cellar-temperature beer, not a fridge-temperature beer.


----------



## srw (24 Sep 2017)

User said:


> And still it doesn't rhyme properly


It does if you're from the Black Country.


----------



## User169 (24 Sep 2017)

User said:


> I'm not.



Srsly?!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Sep 2017)

Yummalummadingdong!


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yummalummadingdong!


Loved the Chuck Berry version best....
(not chuckleberry) before you start going the colour of a raspberry


----------



## Doseone (25 Sep 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> Got a choice to make from these(minus the cider which is not for me);
> 
> View attachment 375259


The St Stefanus is really good!


----------



## srw (25 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Left to right, a grapefruit Saison, an IPA, and a peach sour.
> View attachment 375402


When you could have had a double-voddy-red-bull for only £6.95?


----------



## Daddy Pig (25 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Left to right, a grapefruit Saison, an IPA, and a peach sour.
> View attachment 375402


And the appropriate bar snacks...?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Sep 2017)

User said:


> A bag by my side contains sea bass, king prawns, salmon fillets, mushroom, spinach, chilli, tomatoes, lemon, and thyme...



Colostomy?


----------



## Daddy Pig (25 Sep 2017)

User said:


> A bag by my side contains sea bass, king prawns, salmon fillets, mushroom, spinach, chilli, tomatoes, lemon, and thyme, which when combined with some polenta is shortly to make an upside down fish pie. No snacks required.


The alternative to wrens livers, ottets spleans and badgers noses... not sure what I'd fancy the most?


----------



## theclaud (25 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Anyhow, leaving all this OT hilarity to one side momentarily,* the peach sour wins*. It started with an overwhelming peach nose which, after a couple of mouthfuls, faded into the background leaving a refreshing sour.


And what is it?


----------



## theclaud (25 Sep 2017)

User said:


> View attachment 375411


Ah I've had that in a tin. I ruined it by eating something with a load of soy sauce in it beforehand. They sell it at my local offie so will have to give it another go...


----------



## Daddy Pig (25 Sep 2017)

Doseone said:


> The St Stefanus is really good!


I agree...





Nice with sweet & salted popcorn...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Sep 2017)

I'd have positioned the label so it just spelled anus. Chortle.


----------



## User169 (26 Sep 2017)

Conan from. Brewski outta Helsingborg. Fruity DIPA brewed with Conan yeast I guess. Not bad - maybe a tad sweet.


----------



## rich p (26 Sep 2017)

Hazy IPA from up York way. 
Quite a nice funky earthy smack to this one.


----------



## srw (26 Sep 2017)

Fuller's Red Fox - one of my faves - and an 1845. I'd recommend the Counting House on Cornhill for a party - a little back room without any music, friendly and mostly efficient staff and decent quality and generous nibbles.


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Sep 2017)

I still don't know what funky means


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Sep 2017)

User said:


> I trust this will help
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/cKnoffPV8m0



Nope


----------



## theclaud (27 Sep 2017)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Sep 2017)

theclaud said:


>




Being a jazzer I thought you'd have gone for Lou Donaldson!

Hamilton Bohannon is of course the right answer when 'funky' is mentioned.


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Sep 2017)

Apparently it means brett-y

There we are then

Here's one of my favourite brettanomyces tracks:


----------



## SteveF (27 Sep 2017)

An American Fall, American hopped ale, 4% and I am happy


----------



## srw (27 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> friendly and mostly efficient staff


But the service wasn't good enough to justify the 10% service charge their card machine invited me to add and I thought was a just reward for friendly and mostly efficient staff _as well as_ the 12.5% service charge they'd already added because we were a large party.

Pah.


----------



## User169 (27 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Apparently it means brett-y
> 
> There we are then
> 
> Here's one of my favourite brettanomyces tracks:




This article describes funky hops and funky yeasts...

http://www.westender.com/eat-drink/the-growler/wtf-is-funky-beer-1.3902762


----------



## User169 (27 Sep 2017)

Manchester comes to Utrecht. Totally different from your standard issue Bavarian wheat beer.


----------



## User482 (27 Sep 2017)

SteveF said:


> An American Fall, American hopped ale, 4% and I am happy
> 
> View attachment 375682


I tried that recently: can't say I cared for it much, it was watery and a touch too sweet. I followed it with Sharp's Fathoms Deep: a black IPA with a citrus hop aroma and roasted malt. Nice.


----------



## User169 (27 Sep 2017)

Look way now carnivorous beer drinkers!

Pineapple, lime and mint Berliner Weisse from up north. Pretty damn good - prolly more fruit and veg in this than your average Yorklingshirekander gets through in a couple of weeks.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Sep 2017)




----------



## User169 (27 Sep 2017)

Dang!! Dang!!

Original maple truffle ice cream waffle imperial stout 

Speechless!


----------



## User169 (27 Sep 2017)

Bar cat.


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Sep 2017)

Indy man for me tomorrow

So many exciteds 

This many

Excited, excited, excited, excited, excited, excited, excited, excited, excited, excited, excited, excited, excited, excited, excited.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Indy man...



It'll be hipster-twat city central.


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It'll be hipster-twat city central.


Home from home


----------



## MacB (27 Sep 2017)

So where's Mr Crisp Packet himself, @rich p a little bird tells me he should be celebrating with something very well aged today. I think the term used was ancient but I thought that was a bit harsh.


----------



## Fonze (27 Sep 2017)

Cherry Beer , Belgian beauty from Belgian Monk in Norwich ..


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Sep 2017)

DP said:


> Bar cat.
> 
> View attachment 375711


hitler cat


----------



## rich p (27 Sep 2017)

MacB said:


> So where's Mr Crisp Packet himself, @rich p a little bird tells me he should be celebrating with something very well aged today. I think the term used was ancient but I thought that was a bit harsh.


Apparently he was down the boozer


----------



## MacB (28 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Apparently he was down the boozer



That's nice, their pensioner special coincided with your big day. I bet they even put just the one candle in the cake coz they know you old codgers don't have the puff anymore


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Sep 2017)

I've had to have a beer simply to drag this thread from mid table mediocrity on page 2. Any road up; American IPA from MandS, yumtus natch as it's an Arbor beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Well done, top effort



Sacrifice worth making, in fact I'm having another I'm so dedicated.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Sep 2017)

Good evening beer peeps

Your foreign correspondent

Having a fabulous time at IMBC

Photos will follow but this news cannot wait

The future of beer has arrived

It's got toasted marshmallow, ice cream and nuts

Literally

McGints would love it







(Buxton brewery, bonkers strong stout avec garnis)


----------



## Daddy Pig (28 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 375954
> 
> 
> (Buxton brewery, bonkers strong stout avec garnis)


Looks like someone dropped their beer snacks in your drink...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Good evening beer peeps
> 
> Your foreign correspondent
> 
> ...



Thanx for sharing mossy, we love you.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Sep 2017)

Stone, fabasalways...






Trip Hop, hilariously poured into a non Duv glass. Mindless fückwittery.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Sep 2017)

Westie Dub, you'd have to have access to magic powers to make a better beer.


----------



## Daddy Pig (28 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Westie Dub, you'd have to have access to magic powers to make a better beer.
> 
> View attachment 375973


20% off in my Waitrose currently.... plus extra 20% off with another voucher = bargain!


----------



## stephec (28 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Good evening beer peeps
> 
> Your foreign correspondent
> 
> ...


That's just taking the piss, or is it the emperor's new clothes?


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Sep 2017)

stephec said:


> That's just taking the piss, or is it the emperor's new clothes?


I really liked it

Not sure the snacks added much


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Seeing as I can see it without any need for pretending, it is a piss take.


English please


----------



## Daddy Pig (28 Sep 2017)

Drinking barley wine seems a bit odd on a cold wet autumn evening, it feels like I should be getting pi55ed in a field on a hot summer's day from days of my youth! This one from Arbor is pretty good though!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Sep 2017)

Starry Night. Rhymes with and tastes like shite.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Drinking barley wine seems a bit odd on a cold wet autumn evening, it feels like I should be getting pi55ed in a field on a hot summer's day from days of my youth! This one from Arbor is pretty good though!
> View attachment 375974


fark it


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Drinking barley wine seems a bit odd on a cold wet autumn evening, it feels like I should be getting pi55ed in a field on a hot summer's day from days of my youth! This one from Arbor is pretty good though!
> View attachment 375974



Daddy pig, you gotta sort the camera thing out, no offence but your pics look like shite.


----------



## Daddy Pig (28 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Daddy pig, you gotta sort the camera thing out, no offence but your pics look like shite.


What's this, the bloody photo police? 
Next time I'll stick the bottle up my ar5e for an arty farty shot just to please you...


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> no offence but your pics look like shite.


@Daddy Pig 

You'll fit right in


----------



## Daddy Pig (28 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Daddy pig, you gotta sort the camera thing out, no offence but your pics look like shite.


Any better...?


----------



## Daddy Pig (28 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Please don't put yourself out on my account.


No no it's fine, I wouldn't be putting myself out. What else are Friday night's for apart from drinking too much and waking up with the consequences...?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> What's this, the bloody photo police?
> Next time I'll stick the bottle up my ar5e for an arty farty shot just to please you...



Bottle up the arse shots aren't my thing but if it helps you to get it all together then I'm all for it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Sep 2017)

Soz if I came across all Cartier-Bresson @Daddy Pig, no offence intended.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Sep 2017)

Cartier Bresson


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2017)

I'm just glad that somebody else is copping the shite photo flak for a change...


----------



## nickyboy (29 Sep 2017)

I'm more of a Man Ray guy myself, so I've added some glass tears, in homage....


----------



## Daddy Pig (29 Sep 2017)

Ive been working on it all night including time in A&E so you better appreciate this 3BM...


----------



## Daddy Pig (29 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Neck first? They must have loved you in A&E.


It comes out with a pop...


----------



## nickyboy (29 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Ive been working on it all night including time in A&E so you better appreciate this 3BM...
> View attachment 376025



The lengths some folk will go to when warming an over-chilled beer


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Ive been working on it all night including time in A&E so you better appreciate this 3BM...
> View attachment 376025



So long as it wasn't a fruit beer...


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Sep 2017)

Train beer (after Brooklyn Beckham)


----------



## smutchin (29 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Any better...?



The picture is fine, but the punning name is still appalling.


----------



## smutchin (29 Sep 2017)

Got home just before 10pm last night and cracked open one of these. And then another. The last 12 hours are completely blank...





ETA: all I remember about it is that it tastes of booze


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Depths, in this instance, not lengths.



Alimentary my dear Watson.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Sep 2017)




----------



## Daddy Pig (29 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> View attachment 376037


It was an IPA before it went in...


----------



## SteveF (29 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> View attachment 376037



Clearly need to prevent this sort of stuff bothering A&E, bottles need a better design....


----------



## Daddy Pig (29 Sep 2017)

SteveF said:


> Clearly need to prevent this sort of stuff bothering A&E, bottles need a better design....
> 
> View attachment 376038


One for the ladies?


----------



## SteveF (29 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> One for the ladies?



One doesn't like to be sexist, am sure it could be deemed unisex.......


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Sep 2017)

The dildo thread is over there >>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## nickyboy (29 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> The dildo thread is over there >>>>>>>>>>>>>



With respect, I suggest it is more suited to the Butt Plug thread which is over here

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Sep 2017)

Old Dairy -Green hop ale.....bloody marvelous, while it lasts....


----------



## smutchin (29 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Old Dairy -Green hop ale.....bloody marvelous, while it lasts....



I had some of the green hop beer from the Four Candles last weekend. It was likewise bloody marvellous. Apparently, Eddie Gadd got some of it in for his pub (Artillery Arms in Ramsgate) and it outsold his own green hop beer - which from past experience I know is always excellent. 

If you're down in this part of the world, you might be interested to know about Goody Ales' green hop festival which is next Saturday, 7th October, all day from noon. There will be music, food and lots and lots of beer.

I don't suppose you know if Time & Tide are doing a green hop beer? They're my favourite local brewery at the moment and I'd love to see what they could come up with.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Sep 2017)

smutchin said:


> I had some of the green hop beer from the Four Candles last weekend. It was likewise bloody marvellous. Apparently, Eddie Gadd got some of it in for his pub (Artillery Arms in Ramsgate) and it outsold his own green hop beer - which from past experience I know is always excellent.
> 
> If you're down in this part of the world, you might be interested to know about Goody Ales' green hop festival which is next Saturday, 7th October, all day from noon. There will be music, food and lots and lots of beer.
> 
> I don't suppose you know if Time & Tide are doing a green hop beer? They're my favourite local brewery at the moment and I'd love to see what they could come up with.


Goody Ales Herne bay?


----------



## smutchin (29 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Goody Ales Herne bay?



That's the one.


----------



## Dirk (29 Sep 2017)

Liquid lunch.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Sep 2017)

Punk IPA from the ScotRail buffet trolley!


----------



## Dirk (29 Sep 2017)

User3094 said:


> You'll get your lunch for free if you go tomorrow


Why's that then?


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2017)

Pint of Dorking Brewey IPA. The sun's not quite over the yardarm but if it's good enough for Mossy...


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> A pint? That's a very short measure they sold you.


That's the whisky chaser...


----------



## nickyboy (29 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> A pint? That's a very short measure they sold you.



It could be an unbelievably mahoosive glass, as big as Rich himself


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> It could be an unbelievably mahoosive glass, as big as Rich himself


May the rain never fall on you tomorrow...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Sep 2017)

Lager, very nice organic lager with wakatu and cascade hops. Urban Wheat for Mrs 3BM.


----------



## User169 (29 Sep 2017)

Chouffe's hoppy one. Herbal,euro hops all over it. I think it was Moortgats first attempt at a super hoppy beer and was very much influenced by US trends. The Duvel tripel hops then followed.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Sep 2017)

Turns out Aberdeen isn't so great for dining or boozing. At least judging by my brief stay so far. Going to try CASC and 6 Degrees tomorrow. Brew Dogs are too busy just now and wetherspoons is populated mainly by disgusting racists so I left my pint on the bar and found Old Blackfriars which is awful.

If anyone has a travel guide for a thirsty foreigner with a healthy appetite... Tips please

Anyhow, here's some beer


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Turns out Aberdeen isn't so great for dining or boozing. At least judging by my brief stay so far. Going to try CASC and 6 Degrees tomorrow. Brew Dogs are too busy just now and wetherspoons is populated mainly by disgusting racists so I left my pint on the bar and found Old Blackfriars which is awful.
> 
> If anyone has a travel guide for a thirsty foreigner with a healthy appetite... Tips please
> 
> ...


How far does a Mossilarmi stretch up on th he frozen north, Mossy?


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> How far does a Mossilarmi stretch up on th he frozen north, Mossy?


One does not bother oneself with trivialities such as money when one is on holiday.

(1 Mossaberdeenis = 1.11 Mossirlami)

[Edit for shoot maffs]


----------



## User169 (29 Sep 2017)

NEIPA comin atcha outta Breda. Totally dig this. Looks like muddy water, but has loads of very fresh hop and spicy yeast flavour.

It's a "dang!' fron me!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Sep 2017)

SchneiWei Tap 5. It's just fab, there's a million things going on here. Incredible stuff!






Double dang and a half!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Sep 2017)




----------



## srw (29 Sep 2017)

It turns out that Erdinger Weissbier is a decent chaser for Blanc de Noirs champagne.


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 376137


Give it a farking rest, mate.


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2017)

Cloudwater and some New York outfit collab. I think. The writing was too small to read. 
Usual murky hoppy stuff going on but by the end I was getting a sickly nauseous tang. Not a winner. I seem to have lost the photo so here's a random, irrelevant photo I took of the Harveys dray some time ago.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Cloudwater and some New York outfit collab. I think. The writing was too small to read.
> Usual murky hoppy stuff going on but by the end I was getting a sickly nauseous tang. Not a winner. I seem to have lost the photo so here's a random, irrelevant photo I took of the Harveys dray some time ago.
> View attachment 376139


Just post any old Cloudwater beer

No one would know the difference


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Sep 2017)

DP said:


> I'm sure it's a nice beer, but the label and name make me despair of the more traditional end of English brewing.


There ain't half some crazy pheasant pluckers out there ! I'm currently sampling Foxfield Roast Walnut Stout...like a cross between a sour beer and a stout (fox on the lambic)


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jNt7ZGCW-o


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Just post any old Cloudwater beer
> 
> No one would know the difference


My moral code wouldn't allow it but it might explain why so many of your pics are uncannily alike...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> My moral code...



*splutter*


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Give it a farking rest, mate.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Sep 2017)

Rother Valley Ebulum. As a porter it is neither owt nor nowt.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2017)

SchneiWei Tap 6, dark malty sweet beer, very nice, an easy going 8.2% for a lunchtime sesh.


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> SchneiWei Tap 6, dark malty sweet beer, very nice, an easy going 8.2% for a lunchtime sesh.
> 
> View attachment 376214


Love that one but I'd be asleep in the chair dribbling like an old git by mid afternoon...


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Love that one but I'd be asleep in the chair dribbling like an old git by mid afternoon...


You set em up rich...


----------



## User169 (30 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> SchneiWei Tap 6, dark malty sweet beer, very nice, an easy going 8.2% for a lunchtime sesh.
> 
> View attachment 376214



Lovely stuff. The eisbock version is great too.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Sep 2017)

Fear not beer threaders!

CASC in Aberdeen is a little gem! Like a miniature Beermoth Cafe, 24 lines of craft keg and cider and a good selection of bottles and cans in the fridge. They also have a humidor though, alas, nowhere sheltered to smoke the cigars.

I am its only customer as I write which is unbelievable!

Piccies; the beer is a locally brewed one from "Fierce" and it's called Peanut Riot. You won't find it anywhere else as the batches are so small:


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Sep 2017)

We're on a roll

Thornbridge Abacaxi, Pineapple gose style

Zingy






Next up, a bottle of Hanssens Artisanal but will it be cassis, Framboise, oude gueuze, oude Kriek or oudebiertje?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2017)

Show 'em this, mossy, and watch them fall about laughing.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Sep 2017)

On Thursday I was at Indymanbeercon in Victoria Baths in Manchester.

Some photos if you're interested (see my photo album on CC):

https://www.cyclechat.net/media/party-time.9857/


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Sep 2017)

Decision made


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2017)

It was all going so well too...


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> On Thursday I was at Indymanbeercon in Victoria Baths in Manchester.
> 
> Some photos if you're interested (see my photo album on CC):
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/media/party-time.9857/


Some arty ones in there Mossy. 
Or were those the ones you took by mistake when you were putting your phone back in your pocket?


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Some arty ones in there Mossy.
> Or were those the ones you took by mistake when you were putting your phone back in your pocket?


Addicted to shallow depth of field


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Sep 2017)

Six Degrees North

Having a Brouwerij Alvinne foeder beer, no idea what it's called

Wanting to demonstrate my incredible beer knowledge I rhymed off everything @DP told me about this brewery and the bar tender looked at me like an idiot and contradicted just about every point ("all Alvinne beer is foeder beer, they don't do bottles and they never had any kind of infection. I know because I've been there")

We agreed that my European contact was a nobber (only because I'm in Aberdeen and I know what they can be like; I know @DP is right, I've drunk their bottled beer a few times, but my defence of him does not extend to risk of physical injury)






I don't like this bar much


----------



## Daddy Pig (30 Sep 2017)

Slaking my thirst with an Aldi weissbier, ok for £1.25 but could have a bit more flavour imho.
Hope the photo is more up to scratch @threebikesmcginty...


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Sep 2017)

Now drinking Native Son in Brewdog

All is well


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2017)

You puffing on a fat ceegar moss?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2017)

Probs more like...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Slaking my thirst with an Aldi weissbier, ok for £1.25 but could have a bit more flavour imho.
> Hope the photo is more up to scratch @threebikesmcginty...
> View attachment 376291



No flash, beautiful.


----------



## Daddy Pig (30 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> No flash, beautiful.


I believe sir you are mistaken, it was photographed whilst in the nude...


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Sep 2017)

User said:


> The barman, who is a keen cyclist, is on CycleChat. You had best get out of there.


He can fark off


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Sep 2017)

If all yellow beer tasted as amazingly good, and complex, as this does I'd drink a lot less black beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 376297
> If all yellow beer tasted as amazingly good, and complex as this does I'd drink a lot less black beer.



I love that beer.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 376297
> If all yellow beer tasted as amazingly good, and complex as this does I'd drink a lot less black beer.


Sorachi Ace ftw


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2017)

ftw? 

Hope that's not considered nobber signalling.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I love that beer.


So do I, and to think I only bought it as a makeweight in a four for three deal.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> ftw?
> 
> Hope that's not considered nobber signalling.



FTW: for the win, m'lud

Originating in console game play, it is often used to express agreement, enthusiasm or positive affirmation, especially via digital media


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2017)

Glücklich Oktoberfest beer peeps!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2017)

Handsome cappage.


----------



## Daddy Pig (30 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> SchneiWei Tap 6, dark malty sweet beer, very nice, an easy going 8.2% for a lunchtime sesh.
> 
> View attachment 376214


Lightly chilled or room temp? I was going to crack my one open later...


----------



## Spartak (30 Sep 2017)

Decisions, decisions ....


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Sep 2017)

Spartak said:


> Decisions, decisions ....
> 
> View attachment 376312


One of each

Never miss the opportunity to postpone a decision


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Lightly chilled or room temp? I was going to crack my one open later...



Lightly chilled.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Lightly chilled.


The third way


----------



## Daddy Pig (30 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> The third way


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> The third way



Boiled?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2017)

Lightly chilled.


----------



## Crackle (30 Sep 2017)

Leeds~Scarborough post recovery beer


----------



## Daddy Pig (30 Sep 2017)

Really hides the alcohol well. Pretty good nicely chilled!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2017)

Oooo you've got SchneiWei glassage.


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> And now a Duv from above....
> 
> View attachment 375228









Salted nuts, please, Vic.

Burke's Special (Wincle, 5.0%)





Toffeeish, nutty, with a hint of fruit, and a decent bitter finish. Typical of the style, I'd say, but a good example, and in a 3 for a fiver offer at the shop I bought it.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2017)

And now to feck up my beer thread merits...






Middle class ahoy!


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> And now to feck up my beer thread merits...
> 
> View attachment 376333
> 
> ...


Right tent

Wrong desert

You know where


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2017)

ftw?


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> ftw?



For the win


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Sep 2017)

I'm back!


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Sep 2017)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 374251
> 
> 
> Brewed by Adnams for M&S and on special at a £1/bottle.
> ...


Can't beat a bit of M&S...50 shades of IPA.


----------



## rich p (1 Oct 2017)

I know you lot think I'm an epicure and arbiter of good taste , (and expert cooker hood consultant), but I'm not ashamed to admit that I know little or nothing about Japanese food. I did once drink the finger bowl thinking it was saké, back in the day, which may have haunted me ever since.
Anyway, I ate at a rave-reviewed Japanese restaurant tonight and it was ace. Sort of Jap. tapas with some Korean stuff thrown in.
I had a pint of Firebird APA beforehand, to loosen up the tastebuds, and the Hitachino Saison was really pretty good stuff. I checked several times, to be sure.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Oct 2017)

rich p said:


> All the stuff you typed and the pics you posted


You utter nobber


----------



## rich p (1 Oct 2017)

Marmion said:


> You utter nobber


Brilliant precis, enhanced by the brevity of the language, managing to evoke the bleak landscape of Honshu with a clever use of the vernacular....


----------



## rich p (1 Oct 2017)

User said:


> I reckon I had a pint of that, from that same pump yesterday evening.


The Sov?


----------



## nickyboy (1 Oct 2017)

Post ride drinking in Scarborough last night with several CC reprobates

I had a few of this Apricot Jungle which , I'm sure to 3BM's disgust, was rather nice and hard to fault at £2.29 per pint






I also had few of these APA hop bombs


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Oct 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Post ride drinking in Scarborough last night with several CC reprobates
> 
> I had a few of this Apricot Jungle which , I'm sure to 3BM's disgust, was rather nice and hard to fault at £2.29 per pint
> 
> ...


1 mossirlami


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Oct 2017)

Train beer which I put on the table forgetting this is not a Pendolino and nearly ended up wearing


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Oct 2017)

User said:


> I am not sure that is a legitimate train beer.


Oh?


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Train beer which I put on the table forgetting this is not a Pendolino and nearly ended up wearing
> 
> View attachment 376417


Very nice, just don't make the mistake I did by drinking one before going to bed.... it took ages for me to get to sleep. It must have been loaded with caffeine!


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Oct 2017)

Bought in brewdog sort of on the way to the station, I chose to break the walk with seven hours sleep in the middle.

Brewdog also had bottles of Coco Chango but I don't have a bottle opener


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Bought in brewdog sort of on the way to the station, I chose to break the walk with seven hours sleep in the middle.
> 
> Brewdog also had bottles of Coco Chango but I don't have a bottle opener


I had a girlfriend once who could open bottle caps using her teeth...


----------



## theclaud (1 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Brewdog also had bottles of Coco Chango but I don't have a bottle opener


Edge of the bin in the vestibule.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Oct 2017)

theclaud said:


> Edge of the bin in the vestibule.


Thus spake the voice of experience


----------



## srw (1 Oct 2017)

The edge of the microscopic "table" on a commuter train works almost as well - but you look a bit desperate banging it away. Ever since that experience I've carried a bottle opener on each keyring.


----------



## theclaud (1 Oct 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Thus spake the voice of experience


I've just acquired one of @mickle's Decapinators, but of course on GWR trains it will be out of reach for the journey, so a back-up is needed.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Oct 2017)

Train beer replenished at Haymarket

Hope this satisfies the thread police







Oops, wrong thread... I'll ask for it to be moved


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Oct 2017)

When in Rome.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Oct 2017)

my latest interjection has been posted in the wrong thread. I have asked for it to be rehomed


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> my latest interjection has been posted in the wrong thread. I have asked for it to be rehomed


It's up there ^^


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Oct 2017)

What a maroon.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Train beer replenished at Haymarket
> 
> Hope this satisfies the thread police
> 
> ...



Why do you need 3 lipsticks?


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Why do you need 3 lipsticks?


You don't eat much sushi do you?

Or use much lipstick


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Oct 2017)

Gardeners Workds had a section this week on growing your own hops, barley and yeast to make beer.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Oct 2017)

My first try of M&S beers.

The first one (grapefruit IPA) was nice enough but Christ, this one's dull


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> My first try of M&S beers.
> 
> The first one (grapefruit IPA) was nice enough but Christ, this one's dull
> 
> View attachment 376459



Try a feckin beer then rather than fruit juice.


----------



## theclaud (1 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> My first try of M&S beers.
> 
> The first one (grapefruit IPA) was nice enough but Christ, this one's dull
> 
> View attachment 376459


I hate to agree too much with McGinty, but those are terrible, and I'm sure I posted a warning about them somewhere upthread. They are a beer and fruit juice cocktail.


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Oct 2017)

Keeping it old skool....
Edit.... I forgot what real beer tastes like after joining this thread and getting into all this poncy stuff #keepingitreal4thekids


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Oct 2017)

But I was only allowed to buy whatever shoot that was on sale at the station 

Can't bleeding win



theclaud said:


> I hate to agree too much with McGinty, but those are terrible, and I'm sure I posted a warning about them somewhere upthread. They are a beer and fruit juice cocktail.


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Williams Bros Birds n Bees, nice beer, yumtus hop blend and really lovely subtle bitter finish.
> 
> View attachment 374847


You don't have to tell me about the birds and the bees...


----------



## theclaud (1 Oct 2017)

theclaud said:


> I hate to agree too much with McGinty, but those are terrible, and I'm sure I posted a warning about them somewhere upthread. They are a beer and fruit juice cocktail.





theclaud said:


> I've got a feeling someone might have warned me in this thread about the Adnams Blood Orange and Grapefruit beers from M&S. Wish I'd listened - they are minging.





MossCommuter said:


> But I was only allowed to buy whatever shoot that was on sale at the station
> 
> Can't bleeding win



Musta been summat else if it was an M&S?! My shelves are groaning under the weight of their 75p Arbor APA, Adnams White IPA and Sambrook's Battersea Rye!


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Oct 2017)

theclaud said:


> Musta been summat else if it was an M&S?! My shelves are groaning under the weight of their 75p Arbor APA, Adnams White IPA and Sambrook's Battersea Rye!


These were the only cans I saw (others from the same brewery and cider and lager)

Everything else was bottles and I have no opener and no desire to vandalise a Pendolino bib


----------



## theclaud (1 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> These were the only cans I saw (others from the same brewery and cider and lager)
> 
> Everything else was bottles and I have no opener and no desire to vandalise a Pendolino bib


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> These were the only cans I saw (others from the same brewery and cider and lager)
> 
> Everything else was bottles and I have no opener and no desire to vandalise a Pendolino bib


Ask if anyone else has a bottle opener?


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Ask if anyone else has a bottle opener?




I haven't got any bottled beer.

I didn't buy bottled beer because I have no bottle opener

Why would someone without a bottle opener buy bottled beer


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> I haven't got any bottled beer.
> 
> I didn't buy bottled beer because I have no bottle opener
> 
> Why would someone without a bottle opener buy bottled beer


Ask first? Just loosen the cap off a bit and take it with you..... I'd try anything if it helps you to stop buying shite beer/fruit juice...


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Oct 2017)

I am now drinking magners


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> I am now drinking magners


Pisshead....


----------



## theclaud (1 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> I am now drinking magners


OMG has it come to this???


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> View attachment 375044
> Not sure what has shocked me the most, liking a Berliner Weisse or liking a beer at 3.2%?


We all have our Weisses...


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Oct 2017)

The question is what next and then what to have with my roast Gammon later...

I'm thinking ham fisted now followed by Orval... 






I  beer....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Oct 2017)

Holy feck...


----------



## Hugh Manatee (1 Oct 2017)

Had this one last night.






Can't remember where I got it. I can only think it was in the beer shop in Bala. I wanted to wait before posting to see if it gave me a headache as some bottle conditioned beers sometimes seem to do. Good news; it didn't!

That leaves me ok to select another tonight. The beer was very good. I wish it existed when I was down that way at uni.


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Holy feck...


3 or 4 beers deep with a few in another cupboard (full of other booze...)


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Good evening beer peeps
> 
> Your foreign correspondent
> 
> ...



You should give Tiny Rebel Stay Puft a go if you see it...tried it at the Grasmere Guzzler last month and it was a most excellent marshmallow porter,which tastes like wot it oughta (roasty and sweet).


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Oct 2017)

Beer belly face (not mine).


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Oct 2017)

Hacker Okfest


----------



## SteveF (1 Oct 2017)

A pint of Watney's Zephyr upon completion of the Street Art ride, both were exceptionally nice


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Oct 2017)

Rinse and repeat...


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Oct 2017)

Well, that was nice... not quite as farmyardy as I'd been led to believe...


----------



## srw (1 Oct 2017)

Is this the most middle-class photo ever on this thread?


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Oct 2017)

Oops wrong Orval...


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Oct 2017)

srw said:


> Is this the most middle-class photo ever on this thread?
> View attachment 376525


Not too sure, can't even afford carpet.....


----------



## alicat (1 Oct 2017)

Just finished off @gavroche


----------



## theclaud (1 Oct 2017)

srw said:


> Is this the most middle-class photo ever on this thread?
> View attachment 376525


There's some pretty fierce competition but your accoutrements are scoring highly.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Oct 2017)

srw said:


> Is this the most middle-class photo ever on this thread?
> View attachment 376525



Knotty pine floor, throwaway pen, cheap spiral bound notebook, nonic pint glass, all a bit low-rent and chavvy really.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Oct 2017)




----------



## srw (1 Oct 2017)

Brasserie des legendes. I bought it for the bottle - the beer's your standard 9% Belgian strong 'un.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Oct 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Had this one last night.
> 
> View attachment 376489
> 
> ...


I just had a pint of Grey Trees - a draught Digger's Gold. Good beer, though perhaps a little generic and bland straight after a single hop Minstrel from Westerham. Conclusion: drunk in the wrong order.


----------



## srw (1 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Knotty pine floor, throwaway pen, cheap spiral bound notebook, nonic pint glass, all a bit low-rent and chavvy really.


_Stripped_ pine, please. The pen came from the Prudential Regulation Authority, the notebook is a conference freebie, and unlike most pint glasses in homes I actually bought this one.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Oct 2017)




----------



## MacB (1 Oct 2017)

srw said:


> _Stripped_ pine, please. The pen came from the Prudential Regulation Authority, the notebook is a conference freebie, and unlike most pint glasses in homes I actually bought this one.



Stripped pine is just manky pine made brighter...for a while


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 376548


Yay! A rutting goat.


----------



## rich p (2 Oct 2017)

These three...











To go with this sensational smoked rib of beef...not my own work.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Oct 2017)

Scored five bottles of the M&S American IPA (Arbor Ales, Brizzle) for £1 each ,and then couldn't resist the lure of the Sorachi Saison on four for three.


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Oct 2017)

Photo from the weekend that I forgot I took


----------



## SteveF (2 Oct 2017)

A tasty Starry Night, very Ghost Ship like...


----------



## Daddy Pig (2 Oct 2017)

Aaarrrrrggghhh, it be a cold wet night aaarrrrggghhh


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Oct 2017)

SteveF said:


> A tasty *Starry Night*, very Ghost Ship like...
> 
> View attachment 376617


Hated it. Abso-bleedin'-lutley.


----------



## theclaud (2 Oct 2017)

theclaud said:


> I've just acquired one of @mickle's Decapinators, but of course on GWR trains it will be out of reach for the journey, so a back-up is needed.



Here tis.


----------



## SteveF (2 Oct 2017)

At the interval (hence the crap photo)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Oct 2017)

Adnams Mosaic Pale Ale, draught at Wetherspoons. At £1.99 a pint I had to have another Brexiteer beer.


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Oct 2017)

theclaud said:


> Here tis.
> 
> View attachment 376637


Pictures of bicycles in the absence of beer can go literally anywhere
<>^<>^^<<<>>>^^^ (there's no down arrow)


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Oct 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Adnams Mosaic Pale Ale, draught at Wetherspoons. At £1.99 a pint I had to have another Brexiteer beer.


Less than one mossirlami


----------



## theclaud (2 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Pictures of bicycles in the absence of beer can go literally anywhere
> <>^<>^^<<<>>>^^^ (there's no down arrow)


I reckon you're just having a strop about the bottle opener thing. The beer is implied, out of shot.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Less than one mossirlami


I'd give them 2 Marmumamis.


----------



## srw (3 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Pictures of bicycles in the absence of beer can go literally anywhere
> <>^<>^^<<<>>>^^^ (there's no down arrow)


Vvvvvvvv


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Oct 2017)

srw said:


> Vvvvvvvv


Oh yeah


----------



## rich p (3 Oct 2017)

srw said:


> Vvvvvvvv


 Churchillian?


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Addicted to shallow depth of field


Deconstructing contemporary photographic tropes and paradigms.


----------



## Daddy Pig (3 Oct 2017)

Two American beers lined up for tonight, my tribute a truly great American rocker who has sadly passed...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Oct 2017)

Duvel x 2

It would have been churlish to take photographs.


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Two American beers lined up for tonight, my tribute a truly great American rocker who has sadly passed...
> View attachment 376798


How's the foghorn? It appeared on the shelf in my local today


----------



## Daddy Pig (3 Oct 2017)

Very nice! Better than the Arbor barley I had the other day which is saying something. Sweet without being sickly, very mellow. I'll get some more of that.


----------



## Daddy Pig (3 Oct 2017)

Decided to try the honestbrew subscription offer. First 12 beers for £18. Anybody else used this subscription and is it worth It?

Edit just checked the prices and it's about £26 worth of beer and free delivery for the money. I doubt it's worth the £36 they ask for each month normally but i may try them next month and see. There are a number of new beers they've selected i havnt tried, all sours and stouts.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Good to see you


It was good to see everyone. Really must come on another bike ride with you guys sooner rather than later.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Oct 2017)

Talking of Friday night....

This should be out:







Containing a whole 98 grams of hops harvested by @Hill Wimp from our very own garden :-)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Oct 2017)

User said:


> We do have one Friday night.


Rather sooner than my right Achilles will allow I'm afraid. The spirit is willing but the tendon is weak.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Thread coming about L2B veteran cars on 5 November. Is that long enough?


It may be long enough away in time and short enough in miles if I do home-Crawley-Lower Beeding-home to be bearable. Though I have a couple of Audax's as tests before then.


----------



## User482 (4 Oct 2017)

User said:


> We do have one Friday night.


Speaking of which: do you know of anywhere close to the start point that serves decent beer?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Oct 2017)

Flip me. Co-op Chicken Jalfrezi ready meal takes no prisoners and there's only one beer in the house that can handle it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Oct 2017)

User482 said:


> Speaking of which: do you know of anywhere close to the start point that serves decent beer?


I used to frequent such a place not far from the clink but despite the great beer it was a shite venue.


----------



## User482 (4 Oct 2017)

User said:


> The White Hart in Cromwell Street is
> A) Close by
> B) Approved of by @theclaud


Thanks! I'm bringing a brace of Bristolians for their first London night ride. We'll stare at streetlights and motorized transport, before spending our week's wages on a small measure of beer.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Oct 2017)

Our Community beer project will be featured on "Farming Today" in the morning!!!!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Our Community beer project will be featured on "Farming Today" in the morning!!!!!


I shall lie in and listen..


----------



## theclaud (4 Oct 2017)

User said:


> The White Hart in Cromwell Street is
> A) Close by
> B) Approved of by @theclaud



Yyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesss!


----------



## GM (4 Oct 2017)

User482 said:


> Speaking of which: do you know of anywhere close to the start point that serves decent beer?




You could also try The Waterloo Tap, not that far away. A favourite of mine when I'm in the area.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Oct 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I shall lie in and listen..


Lay in, listened, fell asleep, missed the early direct train to London Bridge. Later fast direct train running late.

All happens for a reason right?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Oct 2017)

The ride forum is thataway ------->>>>>


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Oct 2017)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tip-on-how-to-get-the-best-response-to-your-threads.224695/

I would like to propose the motion that we change this thread's title to "LNczRf2KAO3CaDY2Dk9r"


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Pisshead....


So it is so it is....


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uY31AycKaU


----------



## Aperitif (5 Oct 2017)

Well, true to form I got out of the train at Manc. and it started Heineking down... 
It's stopped now - but then again, I am at the bar of the Royal Exchange Theatre to see my nephew play the lead in 'Our Town'. Youssef, as you might imagine, doesn't imbibe but he has delivered my ticket before the matinée and I suddenly found myself asking for the strongest beer, for research purposes. Rich, sweet and pleasing...all the things I'm not. Spotted a beer cabin on the exit from Piccadilly so may have time for an au revoir before the return choo-choo.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Oct 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Well, true to form I got out of the train at Manc. and it started Heineking down...
> It's stopped now - but then again, I am at the bar of the Royal Exchange Theatre to see my nephew play the lead in 'Our Town'. Youssef, as you might imagine, doesn't imbibe but he has delivered my ticket before the matinée and I suddenly found myself asking for the strongest beer, for research purposes. Rich, sweet and pleasing...all the things I'm not. Spotted a beer cabin on the exit from Piccadilly so may have time for an au revoir before the return choo-choo.
> View attachment 377072
> 
> View attachment 377073


Piccadilly Tap is the bar you saw, I image... On the approach ramp of the station.

I don't know how long you've got but have a great time in Manchester - you're a short walk from Beermoth Cafe, 57 Thomas Street, The Pilcrow, Port Street Beer House, all of which get frequent mentions in here.

Of those, Port Street Beer House is closest to Piccadilly Station.


----------



## Spartak (5 Oct 2017)

Lovely pint of Exmoor Gold in the Portishead Wetherspoons - The Posset Cup ..... the halfway point of my ride today ;-)


----------



## Daddy Pig (5 Oct 2017)

Tonight's appropriate beers...
Not sure why it's called Harbour as it's from Bodmin, about as far as you can get from the coast in Cornwall...
Moonchild is a pretty local brewery set up by a Belgian chap who moved over. He makes quite a few different beers although hard to find out of the southwest.
And an appropriate beer snack with my last beer...


----------



## Aperitif (5 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Piccadilly Tap is the bar you saw, I image... On the approach ramp of the station.
> 
> I don't know how long you've got but have a great time in Manchester - you're a short walk from Beermoth Cafe, 57 Thomas Street, The Pilcrow, Port Street Beer House, all of which get frequent mentions in here.
> 
> Of those, Port Street Beer House is closest to Piccadilly Station.


Thank you Mossy but alas phone died - only time for a slap up meal in the Rivals Bar / Restaurant and then smokewards. Passed plenty of good looking niteries walking back to the Station, and the 'vibe' seemed more interesting - and varied - than London. Play was very interesting. Advise 'locals' to go and see before 14th Oct.
I know threescenesmcginty - the Sheridan Morley thread is -------------->>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## MacB (5 Oct 2017)

Aperitif said:


> I know threescenesmcginty - the Sheridan Morley thread is -------------->>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



You're safe Teef, this time of night it's threesheetsmcginty


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Oct 2017)

Dahn the boozer. Selection of decent beers and shite photos.

Copper Ale, seasonal beer, rich red and fruity!






Cotswold Pale. Keg beer, cool and refreshing, nothing challenging though, you know for kids.






Gold, nice golden zesty beer with yank hops. Slinky camera skills are slipping...






An expectant lab.






Spooky walk home...


----------



## nickyboy (6 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Tonight's appropriate beers...
> Not sure why it's called Harbour as it's from Bodmin, about as far as you can get from the coast in Cornwall...
> Moonchild is a pretty local brewery set up by a Belgian chap who moved over. He makes quite a few different beers although hard to find out of the southwest.
> And an appropriate beer snack with my last beer...
> View attachment 377141



Bakewell Tart should be matched with a Thornbridge beer, no?

Anyhoo...that tart looks rubbish, this is the real deal


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Oct 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Bakewell Tart should be matched with a Thornbridge beer, no?
> 
> Anyhoo...that tart looks rubbish, this is the real deal
> 
> ...



Daddy pig's looks more authentic though.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Daddy pig's looks more authentic though.



Oh dear, you've been had by those marketing dudes at Mr Kipling. The Bakewell Pudding is the authentic one, the Bakewell Tart (like @Daddy Pig has) is a affectation to suit offcomers like yourself

I know...the pudding/tart thread is thataway ----->>>


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Oct 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Oh dear, you've been had by those marketing dudes at Mr Kipling. The Bakewell Pudding is the authentic one, the Bakewell Tart (like @Daddy Pig has) is a affectation to suit offcomers like yourself
> 
> I know...the pudding/tart thread is thataway ----->>>



I have ackshly been to bakewell and bought the pud in _the _shop. See you ------->>>>>>>>


----------



## SteveF (6 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I have ackshly been to bakewell and bought the pud in _the _shop. See you ------->>>>>>>>


Someone should really sort out a ride, for live tasting, the issue can then be laid to rest.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Oct 2017)

SteveF said:


> Someone should really sort out a ride, for live tasting, the issue can then be laid to rest.



...and tie it in with a trip to Thornbridge Brewery. Puds, Tarts and Beers


----------



## Aperitif (6 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Dahn the boozer. Selection of decent beers and shite photos.
> 
> Copper Ale, seasonal beer, rich red and fruity!
> 
> ...


Pub decor oozes olde worlde charm (via its torus encased perimiter etc) - is that why they like you stationed in there, Ed?
The dog is only anticipating having a go of your camera - nice of you to publish a couple of its snaps.
And the 'romantic' moonlit scene; was it one of your "where am I? - looking up from the road after tripping again" shots? 
"McGinty - refreshes the parts that beer hasn't reached yet" TGIF


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Oct 2017)

Fri lunch swifty in town. Red Rye on keg, not bad ackshly.


----------



## srw (6 Oct 2017)

GM said:


> You could also try The Waterloo Tap, not that far away. A favourite of mine when I'm in the area.


I was going to say that. It's at the bottom of the col du gare de Waterloo, just over the pedestrian crossing. I don't think it does much decent beer, but does seem to sell that gassy overhoppy trendy keg stuff that is cheap to store and inexplicably popular.

In the meantime (not a pun) I've mostly been drinking wine, but did have a rather lovely Sicilian craft wheat beer the other evening.


----------



## Crackle (6 Oct 2017)

Good old standby, 3 for a fiver. The other two might already have gone


----------



## Daddy Pig (6 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig is in the pink... 





Not massively sour but nice hints of grapefruit coming through...


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Oct 2017)

DIPA

Cloudwater

All is well


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Oct 2017)

Ok beer peeps

Who remembers Crayola crayons? I used to love them. Also mushrooms (I mean think of mushrooms. Mushrooms and Crayola crayons)


----------



## Daddy Pig (6 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Ok beer peeps
> 
> Who remembers Crayola crayons? I used to love them. Also mushrooms (I mean think of mushrooms. Mushrooms and Crayola crayons)
> 
> View attachment 377295


Are you saying the beer tastes like crayons and mushrooms?


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Are you saying the beer tastes like crayons and mushrooms?


Yes


----------



## Daddy Pig (6 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Yes


And you know that......how?


----------



## Aperitif (6 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Ok beer peeps
> 
> Who remembers Crayola crayons? I used to love them. Also mushrooms (I mean think of mushrooms. Mushrooms and Crayola crayons)
> 
> View attachment 377295


0.956 Mossirlamis or thereabouts per slug - what's not to like? Wax lyrical all night long (with 'Eraser Ern' - not 'Posh Stu' as usually backdropped...)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Oct 2017)

On the train without any train beer.




Bugger. And 20 minutes waiting til it departs...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Can you not get some in that time?


The train person has announced it's a nae beer train...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Oct 2017)

User said:


> As in none available, or none allowed?


None permitted. I hope Mossy never finds out that such things exist.


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I have ackshly been to bakewell and bought the pud in _the _shop. See you ------->>>>>>>>


Likewise!(the tarts are all in Leek).


----------



## nickyboy (6 Oct 2017)

Marmion said:


> None permitted. I hope Mossy never finds out that such things exist.



Blimey Marms, is that a football special setting off early? Nasty bunch, the Clackmannanshire Headhunters


----------



## User482 (6 Oct 2017)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Oct 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Blimey Marms, is that a football special setting off early? Nasty bunch, the Clackmannanshire Headhunters


I fink it's the Borders Express and they expect loads of p*ssed up Borderers to be returning home and causing mayhem. As it was, there was 3 carriages of well behaved and, from the lack of alcohol smell, sober chaps and chapesses.


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> And you know that......how?


Cos I was drinking it you wally


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Oct 2017)

Aperitif said:


> 0.956 Mossirlamis or thereabouts per slug - what's not to like? Wax lyrical all night long (with 'Eraser Ern' - not 'Posh Stu' as usually backdropped...)


The Mossirlami was "re"-valued


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Oct 2017)

Marmion said:


> None permitted. I hope Mossy never finds out that such things exist.


I am aware that they exist abroad


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Oct 2017)

Post concert Bill's IPA at Bill's in Birmingham. Nice yank style hopped beer, I'd give more hoppage detail but I hadn't got glasses with me and could read the label for shite.


----------



## Daddy Pig (7 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Cos I was drinking it you wally


OK, I'm just off to raid my daughters crayons for my breakfast... mmmmnnnn delicious according to @MossCommuter ... #effedup


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Oct 2017)

Moss has probs still got that Crayola taste as he's had one stuck up his nose since 1964.


----------



## User482 (7 Oct 2017)

Shipyard APA. Just the ticket for post ride rehydration.


----------



## Daddy Pig (7 Oct 2017)

User482 said:


> Shipyard APA. Just the ticket for post ride rehydration.
> View attachment 377368


Early morning ride and even earlier at the pub.... I like your thinking. Not sure you'll see the afternoon at that rate though especially if you're already hitting the kwak!


----------



## User482 (7 Oct 2017)

Train beers.


----------



## User482 (7 Oct 2017)

User said:


> That is way too good for train beer.


I was forced to buy samosas so they could comply with their licence. What can you do?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Oct 2017)

Downloads Dark Life


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Oct 2017)

Name that brewery






The flat looking one is a cherry cola flavour sour.

Many boxes ticked


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Oct 2017)

Well peeps, eat this!

The first Deal community hop grown beer has been released today and we contributed a whopping 98 grams of hops thanks to @Hill Wimp and a bit of TLC!
This harvest tepresents 0.13% of the harvest.....
As if we care....we get 12 bottles like everybody else!


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 377413
> View attachment 377414
> View attachment 377415
> View attachment 377416
> ...


What does 98g of hops look like? A carrier bag full, bin bag full, trailer full?


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> What does 98g of hops look like? A carrier bag full, bin bag full, trailer full?











Total 75kg IIRC.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Oct 2017)

Mmmmm brussel sprouts.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Name that brewery
> 
> View attachment 377412
> 
> ...



Certainly got the 'make McGinty feckin livid' box ticked. I'm ragin...


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Certainly got the 'make McGinty feckin livid' box ticked. I'm ragin...


LOL'd


----------



## Daddy Pig (7 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Name that brewery
> 
> View attachment 377412
> 
> ...


Is that not just a mix of cherry cola vodka and lemon juice?


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Oct 2017)

This time in focus

The Bearded Lady






Unctuous, it pours like sump oil

Smells like brandy

Tastes farking fablaaas


----------



## Crackle (7 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Name that brewery
> 
> View attachment 377412
> 
> ...


Fred, Magic Fred. Is it too cold for outside now?


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Oct 2017)

Crackle said:


> Fred, Magic Fred. Is it too cold for outside now?


It's okay outside but this table is closer to the bar


----------



## Daddy Pig (7 Oct 2017)

Hurray for beer deliveries...


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Hurray for beer deliveries...
> View attachment 377443


Nice! Common Grounds always a favourite.

Tickety Brew is local to me, the brewers drink in my local pub. Ssshhh, but I never got on with it. Let me know what you think. They're using Belgian yeast but the beers, to my mind, don't match it

Don't tell him I said so

PS: Tsatsiki is vile


----------



## SteveF (7 Oct 2017)

A Hereford Pale Ale


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Oct 2017)

SteveF said:


> A Hereford Pale Ale
> 
> View attachment 377444


Fine looking pint!


----------



## theclaud (7 Oct 2017)

SteveF said:


> A Hereford Pale Ale
> 
> View attachment 377444


Are you in the Britannia??


----------



## Daddy Pig (7 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Nice! Common Grounds always a favourite.
> 
> Tickety Brew is local to me, the brewers drink in my local pub. Ssshhh, but I never got on with it. Let me know what you think. They're using Belgian yeast but the beers, to my mind, don't match it
> 
> ...


I may be on some strong beers later for pain relief purposes So may not get to try any of them (severe back pain going down my right leg... almost a pain in the arse...)


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> I may be on some strong beers later for pain relief purposes So may not get to try any of them (severe back pain going down my right leg... almost a pain in the arse...)




Sciatica and piriformis syndrome

IANAD


----------



## SteveF (7 Oct 2017)

theclaud said:


> Are you in the Britannia??



Indeed, short break in Llangennith and a wander along the beach


----------



## Daddy Pig (7 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Sciatica and piriformis syndrome
> 
> IANAD


Possibly brought on by 9.5 hours of driving on Tuesday...

Edit. Getting old(er) really is a pita...


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Oct 2017)

Palate cleanser

High Wire Grapefruit


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Oct 2017)

Hooky Copper Ale, no fruit. Well used glass but still holds liquid...


----------



## SteveF (7 Oct 2017)

A Hoppy Seabird and a Gower Shipwreck, in horrid Welsh weather (I may be lying about the horridness of the weather)


----------



## Daddy Pig (7 Oct 2017)

User said:


> If only more places would serve Kwak in a glass you can put down.


You just have to drink quicker!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Hurray for beer deliveries...
> View attachment 377443



Drunk the last lot then DP2?


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Oct 2017)

DP2


----------



## MacB (7 Oct 2017)

Lot of alcopops in this supposed Beer thread


----------



## Crackle (7 Oct 2017)

MacB said:


> Lot of alcopops in this supposed Beer thread


Have you posted a beer pic or are you just cheering us on from the sidelines?

M&S special






Really nice. Crap nose, good taste.


----------



## Daddy Pig (7 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Drunk the last lot then DP2?


Always about choice!


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Oct 2017)

Crackle said:


> Have you posted a beer pic or are you just cheering us on from the sidelines?
> 
> M&S special
> 
> ...


----------



## MacB (7 Oct 2017)

Crackle said:


> Have you posted a beer pic or are you just cheering us on from the sidelines?
> 
> M&S special
> 
> ...



Sidelines old bean, couldn't keep pace with the hard core boozers on here


----------



## User169 (7 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> DP2


----------



## Daddy Pig (7 Oct 2017)

DP said:


>


Well, hopefully the beers I'm having tonight will be almost on par with your high standards....


----------



## User169 (7 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Well, hopefully the beers I'm having tonight will be almost on par with your high standards....


----------



## rich p (7 Oct 2017)

Grapefruit Solis flown in from 

San Diego in the local Brewdog pub. Yum. Might b e good with bteakfast...


----------



## rich p (7 Oct 2017)

Split script is very fashionable...


----------



## nickyboy (7 Oct 2017)

rich p said:


> Split script is very fashionable...



I hadn't spotted the "e" all lonely over there. I thought you were using txt spk in a vain effort to be down wid de kidz


----------



## Crackle (7 Oct 2017)

No2. Thanfully this flat white is not as disappointing as a Costa one


----------



## Crackle (7 Oct 2017)

rich p said:


> Split script is very fashionable...


Using my special powers, I've helped you out a bit, so readers, this post ^ is now superflous.

I haven't helped you out completely, I don't want people to get the impression you're totally compos mentis


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Oct 2017)

Dunno what it's about but in celebration of that sober thing...


----------



## stephec (7 Oct 2017)

3BM prepare to break out the blood pressure tablets, someone's got to be taking the piss here, cucumber seriously?


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Dunno what it's about but in celebration of that sober thing...
> 
> View attachment 377555


Looks lush


----------



## Daddy Pig (7 Oct 2017)

stephec said:


> 3BM prepare to break out the blood pressure tablets, someone's got to be taking the piss here, cucumber seriously?
> 
> View attachment 377558


Don't you need three of them... why why why?


----------



## stephec (7 Oct 2017)

Beer 52 look to have come up trumps here. 

I've had the Founders All Day before and it's very quaffable, and the Mosaic Promise is currently proving to be just as good right now.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Oct 2017)




----------



## gavgav (8 Oct 2017)

I went to the first Shrewsbury Oktoberfest yesterday. Not quite sure why it was billed as an Oktoberfest, as there was no German Beer or Sausage, but suited me as it was all Real Ale .

Sampled a number of beers from breweries such as Woods, Wye Valley, Brecon, Corvedale, Battlefield, Lithic and Tudor.

A good day, despite the rain, mud and not enough toilets.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Oct 2017)

East Kent Green Hop Collaboration "Kent Green Hop Beer" plus local pie and home-made picalilli :-)
Light and refreshing lunchtime fayre.


----------



## petek (8 Oct 2017)

That is a fine looking pie.
Kudos on the piccalilli- the only condiment fitting for a good pie.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Oct 2017)

Last Arbor in the shop, just out of date so negotiated a 50% discount.






Half price yumtus.


----------



## MacB (8 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Last Arbor in the shop, just out of date so negotiated a 50% discount.
> 
> View attachment 377662
> 
> ...



How many bottles, and even shops, did you check before you found this?


----------



## User169 (8 Oct 2017)

Weizenbock. Blimmin sour and fizzing like liver salts. Think it must be infected: drainpour. Nice label though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> Weizenbock. Blimmin sour and fizzing like liver salts. Think it must be infected: drainpour. Nice label though.
> 
> View attachment 377672



Drainpour lolz


----------



## User169 (8 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Drainpour lolz



Looking on untappd, everyone says exactly the same thing. Feeling a bit sore though that the first check-ins were in July, so the brewery has known about this for some time, yet it only went on sale in my beer shop last week. I know it must hurt a small brewery to withdraw a batch, but I think they really should have here.


----------



## User169 (8 Oct 2017)

Assuming my last post hasn't put you off Dutch craft beer, there's a Dutch tap takeover in Tunbridge Wells next weekend. 

http://www.fugglesbeercafe.co.uk/

The line up seems to be:

DeMo along with founder Menno. Yes, they can be hit and miss, but they kick-started the Dutch craft beer scene and their stouts are very fine.

Uiltje, run by the seriously ambitious Robert Uylleman. His beers are improving all the time and he makes some really decent IPAs.

Frontaal, run by the irrepressibly enthusiastic Roel. Getting there with his beers - his Fruit Punch NEIPA (with no added fruit) is really good - and he has just the best bottle labels.

Kees - erstwhile brewmaster at Emelisse, now brewing under his own flag. Emelisse tanked when he left, but he hasn't really hit his straps on his own (IMHO), although I haven't tried much of his barrel aged series which seem to be well received. 

Will be in that London on Sunday, but a schlep out to TW might be a bit of a faff.


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Oct 2017)

Another sherry barrel beer by Marble

Nicer than the previous one but still not convinced

It's got a metallic thing going on


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> Looking on untappd, everyone says exactly the same thing. Feeling a bit sore though that the first check-ins were in July, so the brewery has known about this for some time, yet it only went on sale in my beer shop last week. I know it must hurt a small brewery to withdraw a batch, but I think they really should have here.



Bit naughty and disappointing. You blacklisting them?


----------



## User482 (8 Oct 2017)

Saison, one of mine. I'm very happy with how this batch turned out: fermented hot with Dupont yeast, it's dry and peppery with fruity esters. I think I'll have another.


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Oct 2017)

Murrikan and muchos Mossirlamis

They call it stout but it's sour, gently cherry with that mouth feel that you guys know I like; that duck down, marshmallow explosion on the tongue. I can't stop swilling it about (makes me look all Gilly Goolden). Fruit is subdued and sourness muted. Actually, it's delish but I have that metallic thing again. Must be me.






Blackberry Farm Roasted Cherry Stout


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Oct 2017)

User482 said:


> View attachment 377717
> 
> Saison, one of mine. I'm very happy with how this batch turned out: fermented hot with Dupont yeast, it's dry and peppery with fruity esters. I think I'll have another.


WANT


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Oct 2017)

Hit the spot now with Fantôme Hiver

From a keg making it great value, relatively

I could drink this beer all day long. Warming, little bit tart, little bit best bitter, frothy, so moreish. shoot, I missed my bus


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Oct 2017)

Duck down marshmallow explosion on the tongue!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Oct 2017)

I'm currently enjoying the mouthfeel of a strong but smooth Italian.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Oct 2017)

Oops wrong forum...


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm currently enjoying the mouthfeel of a strong but smooth Italian.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


>



Siciliana 5.8% beer, just the thing after working in the garden.


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Oct 2017)

Palate cleanser

BBNo 05/24 (I think,)








Night night beer peeps


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Oct 2017)

Treason West Coast IPA from Windsor and Eton Brewery. Nice 5.8% beer, hoppy (but not excessively so) with a longish bitter finish, it's got an almost buttery taste to it which is actually very pleasant. Straight outta M&S innit.


----------



## User169 (8 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Bit naughty and disappointing. You blacklisting them?



Not yet. I like the brewery and this is a seasonal one, so hoping it's just a one off. On the other hand, I used to drink with the brewer and he would declare all sorts of beers infected. Mostly they tasted perfectly ok to me, so I'll enjoy making him squirm a bit.

In any event, I can drink my own infected beer for free. This should have been a chocolate porter which it's is, but there's clearly a bit of Brett action.


----------



## User169 (8 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Hit the spot now with Fantôme Hiver
> 
> From a keg making it great value, relatively
> 
> ...



Big fan of Fantome. Never seen it on tap though. Apparently, they hardly sell any of their beer in Belgium. Most goes to the US.


----------



## stephec (8 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Treason West Coast IPA from Windsor and Eton Brewery. Nice 5.8% beer, hoppy (but not excessively so) with a longish bitter finish, it's got an almost buttery taste to it which is actually very pleasant. Straight outta M&S innit.
> 
> View attachment 377734


That's a regular in our 'spoon, it's always on offer at either two or three cans for a fiver.


----------



## User169 (8 Oct 2017)

User482 said:


> View attachment 377717
> 
> Saison, one of mine. I'm very happy with how this batch turned out: fermented hot with Dupont yeast, it's dry and peppery with fruity esters. I think I'll have another.



Looking good User482. A notoriously difficult yeast. How did you raise the fermentation temperature?


----------



## User482 (8 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> Looking good User482. A notoriously difficult yeast. How did you raise the fermentation temperature?


I sat the FV in a trug full of water, with an aquarium heater. Started at 26 degrees and ramped up to 32. FG was 1.003!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Oct 2017)

If in doubt, Stone it.


----------



## jongooligan (8 Oct 2017)

Not been drinking much lately but was actually out on a bike in Northumberland today and felt the need of a thirst quencher.




Big Lamp Sunny Daze - very light, a little bit of citrus, a little bit of fruit, only 3.6%. Could be dismissed as fairly unremarkable but I could have drunk it all afternoon.

Did 84 miles wearing the wrong shorts. My @r5e looks like the Japanese flag.


----------



## Daddy Pig (8 Oct 2017)

Yesterday's little treat. Very nice, unbelievably well balanced flavours. Then again I would not expect any less...


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Oct 2017)

jongooligan said:


> Not been drinking much lately but was actually out on a bike in Northumberland today and felt the need of a thirst quencher.
> View attachment 377787
> 
> Big Lamp Sunny Daze - very light, a little bit of citrus, a little bit of fruit, only 3.6%. Could be dismissed as fairly unremarkable but I could have drunk it all afternoon.
> ...


Looks ace

I want some


----------



## Daddy Pig (8 Oct 2017)

Tonight's weird beer....
Tasty and odd at the same time. Hints of lychee...


----------



## Spartak (9 Oct 2017)

One of the nicest Fullers beers I've tasted :-)


----------



## Spartak (9 Oct 2017)

jongooligan said:


> Not been drinking much lately but was actually out on a bike in Northumberland today and felt the need of a thirst quencher.
> View attachment 377787
> 
> Big Lamp Sunny Daze - very light, a little bit of citrus, a little bit of fruit, only 3.6%. Could be dismissed as fairly unremarkable but I could have drunk it all afternoon.
> ...



Great pic .....

Beer & bike.


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2017)

Mena Dhu - Cornish Stout.


----------



## Daddy Pig (9 Oct 2017)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 377856
> 
> 
> Mena Dhu - Cornish Stout.


That reminds me that it's St Austell beer festival next month....


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> That reminds me that it's St Austell beer festival next month....


I'm in the Bettle & Chisel at Delabole.
Good job the missus is driving!


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2017)

Number 2 has arrived.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Oct 2017)

Anyone done any extensive (craft) beer drinking in Vancouver / of Canadian beers?


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2017)

The Maltsters At Chapel Amble.


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Oct 2017)

Dirk said:


> The Maltsters At Chapel Amble.
> View attachment 378041
> View attachment 378042


Is that a chill haze?


----------



## Dirk (10 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Is that a chill haze?


It hadn't settled in the glass yet.


----------



## User169 (10 Oct 2017)

Hotel vending machine!


----------



## User482 (10 Oct 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Anyone done any extensive (craft) beer drinking in Vancouver / of Canadian beers?


The latter. Good brew pubs in Alberta, and some of the liquor stores have craft ale on draught. I imagine BC is similar.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> Hotel vending machine!
> View attachment 378108



Reasonable pricing too!


----------



## User169 (11 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Reasonable pricing too!



Only problem is who has real cash on them these days!


----------



## Dirk (11 Oct 2017)

The Cobweb Inn - Boscastle.
Quick liquid lunch followed by a pasty from the bakers across the road. Proper 'ansome!


----------



## Daddy Pig (11 Oct 2017)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 378172
> 
> 
> The Cobweb Inn - Boscastle.
> Quick liquid lunch followed by a pasty from the bakers across the road. Proper 'ansome!


Tintagel brewery do some nice beers. I like the mild and had the pleasure to drink it at the warren house in on dartmoor last year, although oddly do they call in an IPA! It is definately a mld though!
Here is the description...
Latest addition in 2013, a 5.8% IPA, a tasty strong Mild, a little darker than the usual but very popular on its first outing,


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Tintagel brewery do some nice beers. I like the mild and had the pleasure to drink it at the warren house in on dartmoor last year, although oddly do they call in an IPA! It is definately a mld though!
> Here is the description...
> Latest addition in 2013, a 5.8% IPA, a tasty strong Mild, a little darker than the usual but very popular on its first outing,


Surely that has to be a typo' on their website? Please tell me it's a typo!

Black IPA was one thing but to call a mild IPA, that's just bonkers






Their Website said:


>


----------



## Daddy Pig (11 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Surely that has to be a typo' on their website? Please tell me it's a typo!
> 
> Black IPA was one thing but to call a mild IPA, that's just bonkers


Madness but It tastes like a mild and is not really hopped much at all. Marketing spin? Call it an IPA and people will buy It, call it a mild and you get less buyers? No idea, great beer though!


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Oct 2017)

Dry and Bitter, Hobo Chic, 8% DIPA

Very nice!


----------



## srw (11 Oct 2017)




----------



## nickyboy (11 Oct 2017)

Slim pickings at Milan Airport...2xMahou






But better stuff where I'm connecting to.......


----------



## User169 (11 Oct 2017)

Lagerbier hell. You said it matey!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> Lagerbier hell. You said it matey!!
> 
> View attachment 378255



You cobbled together three eurobeans then?


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Oct 2017)

srw said:


> View attachment 378204


Snacks! I didn't know we were allowed snacks!


----------



## User169 (12 Oct 2017)

At the source.


----------



## srw (12 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> At the source.
> 
> View attachment 378346


Is that the Bierkeller where Adolf did his stuff?


----------



## srw (12 Oct 2017)

Meanwhile, further south....




Doppio Malto Mediterraneo. Someone has lit a barbeque on the beach.


----------



## User169 (12 Oct 2017)

srw said:


> Is that the Bierkeller where Adolf did his stuff?



Nope. I believe that was the Hofbrauhaus. I was in the Weisses Brauhaus which is the Schneider Weisse place.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Oct 2017)

A long day and I dropped into the University of Life - red brick, or rather London Brick. 6.1% rye IPA




Unbelievably there is floorspace! 
A fulsome taste leaving a wry smile. Plenty of beards as ever...one or two middle-aged pony tails coming through on the rails. Cheers.


----------



## srw (12 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> Nope. I believe that was the Hofbrauhaus. I was in the Weisses Brauhaus which is the Schneider Weisse place.


I spent about 17 years visiting Munich 4 or 5 times a year, but I didn't even know that one existed.

I made it to the city centre about 3 times. Munich for me is an airport with a biergarten and a brewery, an anonymous hotel, and an office that looks like a low-rise apartment block. 

Enjoy it.


----------



## User169 (12 Oct 2017)

srw said:


> I spent about 17 years visiting Munich 4 or 5 times a year, but I didn't even know that one existed.
> 
> I made it to the city centre about 3 times. Munich for me is an airport with a biergarten and a brewery, an anonymous hotel, and an office that looks like a low-rise apartment block.
> 
> Enjoy it.



Dont you lot also have a dirty great football thing just outside town?

For my profession, Munich is effectively European HQ and I've spent quite some time here. My old firm owned a couple of city center apartments, so I got to know the various beer places.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> At the source.
> 
> View attachment 378346



Bas.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Oct 2017)

Important lunch meeting today so was unable to try anything from this great looking bar just outside of Warrington, deffo going back next time without accountants and shite.







That purple tap was some fruit shite so I wouldn't have that one natch, all the others though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Oct 2017)

And relax...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Oct 2017)

Train beer.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Oct 2017)

One for online forums....






Like a 7% Wheat beer.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Oct 2017)

Carrasco Beer House, Montevideo, Uruguay. A bunch of cool guys started brewing in their kitchen and now have a 50l/day brewery and opened a bar to sell it

This is their CBH IPA which is really nice. Gonna have a few of the others in a while
Hi





Update...I managed pints of the CBH IPA, Bimba Stout, Mandarin Pale Ale and Beerbros DIPA. Deffo bed time


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Oct 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Carrasco Beer House, Montevideo, Uruguay. A bunch of cool guys started brewing in their kitchen and now have a 50l/day brewery and opened a bar to sell it
> 
> This is their CBH IPA which is really nice. Gonna have a few of the others in a while
> Hi
> ...



Great beer menu, el yumtus.


----------



## srw (13 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> Dont you lot also have a dirty great football thing just outside town?
> 
> For my profession, Munich is effectively European HQ and I've spent quite some time here. My old firm owned a couple of city center apartments, so I got to know the various beer places.


My ex-lot - I left a couple of weeks ago. The stadium was a landmark when I couldn't be bothered to take the train and splashed out on a taxi.


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2017)

Very nice at £3.00 a pint in 'The Cornish Arms' at Pendogget.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Oct 2017)

There has been another revaluation of the mossirlami

One MI is now £2.19


----------



## Dirk (13 Oct 2017)

Round two.....





Nicest pint of Doom Bar I've had for a while.


----------



## Daddy Pig (13 Oct 2017)

Ok, I've had a moment of weakness, caused by not drinking beer since Sunday and copious amounts of morphine (acute sciatica meant a visit to A&E on Monday)... online shopping is great when ill! I even managed to smuggle the delivery past mummy pig who has already said i have too much beer!




Hopefully off morphine today and will be able to sample a couple!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Oct 2017)

Friday lunchtime pint of Hook Norton Gold and some sandwich's.


----------



## srw (13 Oct 2017)

8/10 on the hipster scale. Goatee? Check. Street art inspired and allusive label? Check. Gratuitous fruit? Check. Carefully sourced ingredients? Check.

It's only missing the sourness and the insane strength for the full thread experience.







Oh, and it was very good.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Oct 2017)

srw said:


> 8/10 on the hipster scale. Goatee? Check. Street art inspired and allusive label? Check. Gratuitous fruit? Check. Carefully sourced ingredients? Check.
> 
> It's only missing the sourness and the insane strength for the full thread experience.
> 
> ...


The 'checks in the post' thread is ---->>>>>>> 
Waves are slack too


----------



## Crackle (13 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Ok, I've had a moment of weakness, caused by not drinking beer since Sunday and copious amounts of morphine (acute sciatica meant a visit to A&E on Monday)... online shopping is great when ill! I even managed to smuggle the delivery past mummy pig who has already said i have too much beer!
> View attachment 378471
> 
> Hopefully off morphine today and will be able to sample a couple!


Peanut butter milk stout!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Oct 2017)

Lipsmacking, thirst quenching, ace tasting, motivating, good buzzing, cool talking, high walking, fast living, ever giving, cool fizzing...Yumtus 






#yumtus


----------



## Daddy Pig (13 Oct 2017)

Crackle said:


> Peanut butter milk stout!


Had to give it a go... I love peanut butter and chocolate so it could be be a real hit!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Had to give it a go... I love peanut butter and chocolate so it could be be a real hit!



I love peanut butter too but not in beer. Same as fruit. You have been warned.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Oct 2017)

Full marks. Well, it was. 
Checked timetable: check. Train departed at a different time: check. Thirsty: check. Beer: Czech...well, sort of. 
Sense of calm: in Check. 
Sorry, I'm just being si...silly.




Notice the timeless horizon....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Had to give it a go... I love peanut butter and chocolate so it could be be a real hit!



And it's Belching Beaver too!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Oct 2017)

Hacker!






Smooth not crunchy.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hacker!
> 
> View attachment 378504
> 
> ...



You get a pat on the head for that joke, son


----------



## Daddy Pig (13 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hacker!
> 
> View attachment 378504
> 
> ...


If bet you'd be the first to get a handful of nuts... (bar snack obviously)
...


----------



## User169 (13 Oct 2017)

Ferry beer (well, ahem, cider)


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Oct 2017)

More breaking news

There is a beer that Mossy doesn't like






Theakstons pink Grapefruit

It's nasty! Tastes like soap.

Don't like it.

Don't want it


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Mainstream brewer jumps on niche market and doesn't get it right?


100%


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> More breaking news
> 
> There is a beer that Mossy doesn't like
> 
> ...



Stop press - beer with fruit is shite shocker!


----------



## SteveF (13 Oct 2017)

A Butcombe Vicious... Apols for the under par pic, I've had a couple of Gower Golds


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Give it a rest



The Zeitgeist is with me, bog off.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> More breaking news
> 
> There is a beer that Mossy doesn't like
> 
> ...


That bad, Posh Stu has had to resort to a cheeky red


----------



## SteveF (13 Oct 2017)

A Butcombe Gold


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Oct 2017)

nickyboy said:


> That bad, Posh Stu has had to resort to a cheeky red


Wobbly Dave was having something malty and brown


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Oct 2017)

SteveF said:


> A Butcombe Gold
> 
> View attachment 378527


Looks magnificent


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Oct 2017)

User13710 said:


> I don't think hipsters have goatees any more.


shoot! Really? Two years I've been trying and it was for nothing


----------



## nickyboy (13 Oct 2017)

Being a creature of habit I'm back in the same bar as last night. In truth it's the only decent one in the neighbourhood.

So I'm working my way through their beer list. This is the Davok IPA, their best seller






What is the sign on the wall on about? Something to do with making sure your growlers are clean? Those crazy Uruguayans!


----------



## Daddy Pig (14 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> More breaking news
> 
> There is a beer that Mossy doesn't like
> 
> ...


Reviews were saying that it tastes of soap.... sounds yuktous.
Maybe it's a drink if you've been a naughty bit.... now wash your mouth out...


----------



## Aperitif (14 Oct 2017)

User said:


> I must have missed you by seconds there.


I did buy seconds. I drank them on the train dahn Sarf.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Oct 2017)

nickyboy said:


> What is the sign on the wall on about? Something to do with making sure your growlers are clean? Those crazy Uruguayans!



Not that my Spanish extends beyond dos cervezas but that looks like keep your growlers clean and your carry out beer will keep/taste better.


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Oct 2017)

Station beer


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Oct 2017)

Partizan Cherry Stout. Best pint I've had since cph. 7%

Are you sat down? £8.50!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Oct 2017)

Twofer. Wild Weather. Dark of Ages Past. It is a Blueberry Sour and 5% but, tbh, it has overtones of Bazooka Joe.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Oct 2017)

Das Yumtus.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Scandi prices as well


Scandilous prices certainly.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Oct 2017)

Keepin' it real...


----------



## User169 (14 Oct 2017)

If you like cherry cola, I think you'd like this.(From Nagic Rock)


----------



## User169 (14 Oct 2017)

Moving swiftly on. This is very tasty.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Oct 2017)

Hurrah!

We made 0.13% of this :-)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Oct 2017)

Of to a party this evening...


----------



## nickyboy (14 Oct 2017)

Bar Arocena Montevideo...didn't go for the beer, that's standard lager stuff. But that is a chevito and is bloody delicious. It's all they offer...chevito or nothing. 

Now watching the Uruguayan footie on the TV with the locals. Could be a long night


----------



## J1888 (15 Oct 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Bar Arocena Montevideo...didn't go for the beer, that's standard lager stuff. But that is a chevito and is bloody delicious. It's all they offer...chevito or nothing.
> 
> Now watching the Uruguayan footie on the TV with the locals. Could be a long night
> 
> View attachment 378732



What a great picture


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Oct 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Bar Arocena Montevideo...didn't go for the beer, that's standard lager stuff. But that is a chevito and is bloody delicious. It's all they offer...chevito or nothing.
> 
> Now watching the Uruguayan footie on the TV with the locals. Could be a long night
> 
> View attachment 378732



Vile...mayonnaise...


----------



## nickyboy (15 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Vile...mayonnaise...



Its OK....it's melted cheese


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> What a great picture


Yeah! Who took it, @nickyboy ?


----------



## Daddy Pig (15 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Yeah! Who took it, @nickyboy ?


It looks like they've used any and every animal that was unlucky enough to be walking past the bar in that sandwich...


----------



## nickyboy (15 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Yeah! Who took it, @nickyboy ?


After I left the bar I went to the craft beer place I've been frequenting. The owner gave me a free beer as I was a "regular customer" which probably says a lot about me


----------



## User169 (15 Oct 2017)

Lahndan


----------



## Daddy Pig (15 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> Lahndan
> 
> View attachment 378779


Blimey, those look like big cans of beer in the background!, not sure I have a glass big enough!


----------



## User169 (15 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Blimey, those look like big cans of beer in the background!, not sure I have a glass big enough!



Could only manage a couple!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> Could only manage a couple!!



Any good Deepee?


----------



## theclaud (15 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Any good Deepee?


Passion Fruit Gose sounds awesome.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Oct 2017)

theclaud said:


> Passion Fruit Gose sounds awesome.



He's not mental, he'd have had the red and a pale. Or maybe a kolsch and an imperial stout.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Oct 2017)

Tap 5 wonderfulness...


----------



## theclaud (15 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> He's not mental, he'd have had the red and a pale. Or maybe a kolsch and an imperial stout.


Yeah. After the PFG. Obvs.


----------



## theclaud (15 Oct 2017)

Train Beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Oct 2017)

Quid Beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Oct 2017)

Tap 6 + choc cake. Yumtus yumtus.


----------



## User169 (15 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> He's not mental, he'd have had the red and a pale. Or maybe a kolsch and an imperial stout.



A pale and a hefeweizen straight out of brite tanks. Really nice place.

Crate brewery is just next door. Beers not that great, but the pizzas looked good and it has a great location on the canal.

Next stop was Mason and Co. Very decent canalside bar which I think is a Five Points place. This is their Field Day Citrus Pale Ale. Very zesty, a bit soapy maybe, but you always seem to get that with grapefruit.

That London though - dang!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Oct 2017)

Great strapline...

Crate - our beer's not that great!


----------



## Daddy Pig (15 Oct 2017)

Delicious hints of marzipan leads to brandy soaked Xmas fruit ready for the pudding...glad there's another spare for later.


----------



## User169 (15 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Delicious hints of marzipan leads to brandy soaked Xmas fruit ready for the pudding...glad there's another spare for later.
> View attachment 378913



That is probably the best value beer in the world. Insanely delicious and super cheap for a beer that must be quite a hassle to make.


----------



## Daddy Pig (15 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> That is probably the best value beer in the world. Insanely delicious and super cheap for a beer that must be quite a hassle to make.


Yeah, £4 from beerhawk, but the cost goes down if you review as you get a 50p token and 50p token each £10 you spend. Next one will work out at £3.30 which is a bargain!


----------



## nickyboy (16 Oct 2017)

Keeping it real in BA.....top drawer craft beer bar. Spent a couple of hours discussing hop varieties

On the very off chance you're here....Morante Beer House


----------



## Daddy Pig (16 Oct 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Keeping it real in BA.....top drawer craft beer bar. Spent a couple of hours discussing hop varieties
> 
> On the very off chance you're here....Morante Beer House
> 
> ...


Looks like a great lace, I just hope that they are not priced in US dollars!


----------



## nickyboy (16 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Looks like a great lace, I just hope that they are not priced in US dollars!


Works out between £3 and £4 a pint. Guys are really enthusiastic and insisted I have a taster of every beer they brew. There are now about 300 small breweries in Buenos Aires area so it's easy to find good beer here. More tonight!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Oct 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Works out between £3 and £4 a pint. Guys are really enthusiastic and insisted I have a taster of every beer they brew. There are now about 300 small breweries in Buenos Aires area so it's easy to find good beer here. More tonight!!



I went years ago and don't remember seeing any, great place though!


----------



## GM (16 Oct 2017)

theclaud said:


> Train Beer.
> 
> View attachment 378843




Took a couple of those to Tayyabs yesterday, as its a BYO. Went down well with the curry.


----------



## GM (16 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> Lahndan
> 
> View attachment 378779




Howling Hops, if I'm not mistaken. Haven't been there for a while, thanks for the reminder must go back sometime


----------



## User169 (16 Oct 2017)

GM said:


> Howling Hops, if I'm not mistaken. Haven't been there for a while, thanks for the reminder must go back sometime



Yep. Really liked the concept and look of the place. The beers are good too, although they didn't have much mid abv stuff.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> More breaking news
> 
> There is a beer that Mossy doesn't like
> 
> ...


I wish I'd remembered that post. Theakstons is a very soft water brew but they really should have left the cleaning fluid out of it. Still, the Caledonian Trojan Horse (Black IPA) I had afterwards was a very pleasant palate cleaner. Best beer I've ever knowingly had out of Scotland.


----------



## Daddy Pig (16 Oct 2017)

I hate to say it that @threebikesmcginty is correct...
This bear tastes like the beaver swallowed a load if nuts, washed it down with a stout and then vomited it into a can for me to 'enjoy'. Feeling gutted it was £4....


----------



## Doseone (16 Oct 2017)

This was my it’s been a long hard weekend beer. Reliable excellence.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Oct 2017)

The pleasure of an early evening pint...or three

"On Tap" is a small chain of craft beer bars in BA. A dozen taps, all with locally brewed stuff. Kicking off with the IPA, may try the sour next....the only one I've seen here

£3 a pint on happy hour which makes me happy indeed


----------



## Daddy Pig (17 Oct 2017)

Well I've just seen the physio and he said I need muscle and nerve relaxants so I'd thought I'd start with a beer (before I move onto the amitriptyline... morphine as a chaser obviously....)





I'll probably be seeing unicorns after that lot! Still, although it's pretty cloudy (aka mud) it tastes pretty nice!


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> amitriptyline



eeek

I was once prescribed Amitriptyline somewhat experimentally (by a GP) for sciatica. I went to the chemist, popped a pill in the car, drove to the Post Office to collect a parcel and promptly forgot my way home!


----------



## Daddy Pig (18 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> eeek
> 
> I was once prescribed Amitriptyline somewhat experimentally (by a GP) for sciatica. I went to the chemist, popped a pill in the car, drove to the Post Office to collect a parcel and promptly forgot my way home!


None of it worked. Got about 4 hours sleep. Need to break out the 16% stout later... going hard-core...


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> None of it worked. Got about 4 hours sleep. Need to break out the 16% stout later... going hard-core...


Have you been prescribed Methocarbamol? It's a muscle relaxant. Very effective but it does knock you out so not ideal for daytime use.


----------



## Daddy Pig (18 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Have you been prescribed Methocarbamol? It's a muscle relaxant. Very effective but it does knock you out so not ideal for daytime use.


Not yet, just diazepam.... good old valium!

Edit. Yes yes I know.... drug abuse -------------------->
(just chill out man)


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Oct 2017)

I'll see your diazepam and raise you a Marble & Emmelise Dark Grey IPA.

6.8% and from a cask







Edit: should say Earl Grey


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Oct 2017)

Nice dolphin.


----------



## rich p (18 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nice dolphin.


Appropriately bottle nosed...
...except it's cask


----------



## User169 (18 Oct 2017)

Burning Sky - Saison A La Provision. 

Secondary fermentation with lacto and Brett, a little tart and sour. Good stuff.


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Last Arbor in the shop, just out of date so negotiated a 50% discount.
> 
> View attachment 377662
> 
> ...


Oz Bomb...good call mate!


----------



## theclaud (19 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> Burning Sky - Saison A La Provision.
> 
> Secondary fermentation with lacto and Brett, a little tart and sour. Good stuff.
> 
> View attachment 379335



@rich p - am I imagining that we drank this in the Evening Star? If we didn't, then whatever we drank met this description.

One of my locals has taken to having Wild Beer Goose Chase on keg most of the time - for me it could be more gooseberry and more sour but it's a disastrously reliable fall-back and I blame it for the fact that I am seldom entirely sober these days.


----------



## rich p (19 Oct 2017)

theclaud said:


> @rich p - am I imagining that we drank this in the Evening Star? If we didn't, then whatever we drank met this description.
> 
> One of my locals has taken to having Wild Beer Goose Chase on keg most of the time - for me it could be more gooseberry and more sour but it's a disastrously reliable fall-back and I blame it for the fact that I am seldom entirely sober these days.


I have had that one in 750ml bottles a few times from the local offie but I don't think it was at the Evening Star but I could be wrong.
I think we had Wiper and True, Kaleidoscope but, again, I wouldn't put money on it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Oct 2017)

theclaud said:


> @rich p - am I imagining that we drank this in the Evening Star? If we didn't, then whatever we drank met this description.
> 
> One of my locals has taken to having Wild Beer Goose Chase on keg most of the time - for me it could be more gooseberry and more sour but it's a disastrously reliable fall-back and I blame it for the fact that I am seldom entirely sober these days.





rich p said:


> I have had that one in 750ml bottles a few times from the local offie but I don't think it was at the Evening Star but I could be wrong.
> I think we had Wiper and True, Kaleidoscope but, again, I wouldn't put money on it.



it's like a window into a care home...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Oct 2017)

rich p said:


> I have had that one in 750ml bottles a few times from the local offie but I don't think it was at the Evening Star but I could be wrong.
> I think we had Wiper and True, Kaleidoscope but, again, I wouldn't put money on it.


Surely you'll have photographic records of what you drank stored somewhere safe?


----------



## User169 (19 Oct 2017)

Some big bottles from bbno. Fresh form my mate Flora who now runs bbno's tasting room.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Oct 2017)

Oooo yumtus


----------



## User169 (19 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> Some big bottles from bbno. Fresh form my mate Flora who now runs bbno's tasting room.
> View attachment 379398



That should be my mate Flozza!


----------



## Spartak (19 Oct 2017)

0% Wheat beer !


----------



## Daddy Pig (19 Oct 2017)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 379444
> 
> 
> 0% Wheat beer !


Stop swearing....


----------



## Spartak (19 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Stop swearing....



It’s not great .....


----------



## theclaud (19 Oct 2017)

Spartak said:


> It’s not great .....


Oodathortit?!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Oct 2017)

Spartak said:


> It’s not great .....



Chuck some fruit in it.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> That should be my mate Flozza!


Shame

I liked flora


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Oct 2017)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 379444
> 
> 
> 0% Wheat beer !


Why?


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Tap 6 + choc cake. Yumtus yumtus.
> 
> View attachment 378887


Cake! and fine ale!


----------



## Dirk (20 Oct 2017)

It's Friday lunchtime .... so it's gotta be.....


----------



## Dirk (20 Oct 2017)

Round two.....


----------



## Dirk (20 Oct 2017)

Round three and pudding...


----------



## jongooligan (20 Oct 2017)

Been over on the dark side for a few days and say what you like about them over there they do have good beer shops, namely Booth's supermarket. As well as stocking up on Duvel triple hop, which I have difficulty finding over here I tried St, Peter's old style porter.







Malty with hints of dark chocolate and treacle but surprisingly light. A right nice drink - I'll be looking for some more. The bottle is a thing of beauty being oval and perfectly proportioned to fit into the hand for pouring.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Oct 2017)

Ask Adrian if you need help finding Duvel trip hop, especially bargain priced.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Oct 2017)

WWS IPA


----------



## SteveF (20 Oct 2017)

Dirk said:


> Round three and pudding...
> 
> View attachment 379500
> View attachment 379503



For someone who's retired you seem to be doing an awful lot of Jobs Properly! 

Quite partial to a Proper Job myself..


----------



## rich p (20 Oct 2017)

Best of a poor selection in the local supermercato in Siena....
I flogged my way to a craft beer place earlier, only to find that the farking place didn't open for another hour.
Chè sera, there's always domani


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Oct 2017)

Holy schmoli


----------



## SteveF (20 Oct 2017)

It's not Thatcher's and it's not Hop House, it's Mighty Oak Kings and far, far nicer.....


----------



## Daddy Pig (20 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Holy schmoli
> 
> View attachment 379577


I'm keeping my other one to have with Xmas pudding... it's great stuff!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Oct 2017)

I grabbed myself a couple of bottles of Tripel Hop Duvel today, Mrs M grabbed my glass, took a slurp and declared "I like that." She can get to fark and buy her own beer...


----------



## nickyboy (21 Oct 2017)

Manchester Oktoberfest...shonky beer at stupid prices. Going elsewhere


----------



## User169 (21 Oct 2017)

A definite touch of pear cider (made with 100% pears*). Softens into a beery aftertaste. Not sure.






(* one for the Stew Lee fans)


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Oct 2017)

Belgian White (Blue Moon, 5.4%)

We got a few of these in for no.1 son's flying visit from university - as we had a few left, Mrs M and I shared them. Craft beer controversies aside, this is a jolly nice blanche/wit, with a sweet creaminess nicely balanced by a coriandery spiciness.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."

Also, in local news, the Sandbach Beer Emporium has a tap takeover/meet the brewer event for Salopian, on 7th November at 7:30. It's ticketed, and tickets are a tenner. Mrs M and I can't make it, but given that both Salopian and the Beer Emporium are great, I thought it might be of interest to some of you.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Oct 2017)

Another of the Marble barrel aged old beers

Cherry in this one






Nice


----------



## User169 (21 Oct 2017)

One of my own. Spelt saison brewed with 100% Brett. Dry hopped with mosaic and Nelson sauvin.

Not bad ackshully. A bit nutty from the spelt, funky from the Brett and a very windy finish from the hops.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Oct 2017)

Cloudwater X Lervig Black Forest Stout

OMG

11.5% and delish






Many mossirlami


----------



## CanucksTraveller (21 Oct 2017)

Young's Special at the Half Moon in Hitchin... pork scratchings as a side dish.

Oh and I rode here in storm Brian... _and_ I'm sat outside while drinking. More manly than Tom Selleck wrestling Vladimir Putin naked... I think.


----------



## Spartak (21 Oct 2017)

My favourite IPA :-)


----------



## User169 (21 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> One of my own. Spelt saison brewed with 100% Brett. Dry hopped with mosaic and Nelson sauvin.
> 
> Not bad ackshully. A bit nutty from the spelt, funky from the Brett and a very windy finish from the hops.
> 
> View attachment 379675



Lol. That should have said winey. I'll get back to you on any windy after effects!


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Oct 2017)

I've said it once today. I'll say it again

OMG

Verdant X Deya, Jacob the Canary

No idea where Jacob vibes into it but the Canary is plain to see.






Bitter DIPA that leaves me thinking of pineapples.

8% ABV

contactless card in meltdown!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Cloudwater X Lervig Black Forest Stout
> 
> OMG
> 
> ...



Is your beer chum reading the grauniad as punishment?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Oct 2017)

Boring Duvel here I'm afraid...


----------



## User169 (21 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> I've said it once today. I'll say it again
> 
> OMG
> 
> ...



Hyperinflation on mossiirlamis!!


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is your beer chum reading the grauniad as punishment?


Yes.He was reading this







He's not my chum. Not because he's reading that. I've never seen him before. Seemed nice enough (bit of a nerd)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Yes.He was reading this
> 
> View attachment 379687
> 
> ...



Just an innocent bystander then.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Just an innocent bystander then.


Any guilt on his part is yet to be proven


----------



## User482 (21 Oct 2017)

Perhaps a touch over-carbonated, but tastes absolutely lush. Those of a sensitive disposition regarding ingredients should look elsewhere.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Oct 2017)

User482 said:


> View attachment 379700
> 
> Perhaps a touch over-carbonated, but tastes absolutely lush. Those of a sensitive disposition regarding ingredients should look elsewhere.



Does 'sensitivr disposition regarding ingredients' mean folk who don't like a load of shite chucked in their beer?

Nice tablecloth, weird head angle.


----------



## User482 (21 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Does 'sensitivr disposition regarding ingredients' mean folk who don't like a load of shite chucked in their beer?
> 
> Nice tablecloth, weird head angle.


----------



## Drago (21 Oct 2017)

Its mass produced dross, but nevertheless I've just enjoyed a nice bottle of wifebeater Artois.


----------



## Daddy Pig (21 Oct 2017)

User482 said:


> View attachment 379700
> 
> Perhaps a touch over-carbonated, but tastes absolutely lush. Those of a sensitive disposition regarding ingredients should look elsewhere.


That's on my list to try... sounds great...


----------



## User482 (21 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Christmas come early?


It was the power of suggestion: I was in the brew shop, buying ingredients for a porter, and I saw it on the shelf.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Oct 2017)

Brought a bunch of kids to a local climbing (not social) centre. They've got beer, it's good too. Interesting selection of malts and hops.


----------



## User169 (22 Oct 2017)

Tempus IPA-sacch trois from Beavertown. Very soft, lots of wheat and oats I guess. Some peachy fruitiness, but just don't taste the sacch trois at all.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Oct 2017)

Decisions, decisions


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 379790
> 
> 
> Decisions, decisions



Vague and Black Forest Stout.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Vague and Black Forest Stout.


Black Forest I had yesterday! Might have it again.

I've a 7 and a 6 so far.

Which one is "vague"?


----------



## Daddy Pig (22 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Brought a bunch of kids to a local climbing (not social) centre. They've got beer, it's good too. Interesting selection of malts and hops.
> 
> View attachment 379776
> 
> ...


You're doing well supervising them then!


----------



## Daddy Pig (22 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Black Forest I had yesterday! Might have it again.
> 
> I've a 7 and a 6 so far.
> 
> Which one is "vague"?


Must be the sour....!


----------



## stephec (22 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 379790
> 
> 
> Decisions, decisions


Have you had a number two?


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Oct 2017)

stephec said:


> Have you had a number two?


----------



## Daddy Pig (22 Oct 2017)

stephec said:


> Have you had a number two?





MossCommuter said:


>


----------



## Daddy Pig (22 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 379790
> 
> 
> Decisions, decisions


Cloudwater looks a bargain at £12 A pint...


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Cloudwater looks a bargain at £12 A pint...


Worth every penny, it is on another level


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Black Forest I had yesterday! Might have it again.
> 
> I've a 7 and a 6 so far.
> 
> Which one is "vague"?



The magazine


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The magazine


NURSE! Mr McGinty's out of bed again!


----------



## Doseone (22 Oct 2017)

A breakfast stout in the afternoon! Stout not normally my thing but this is nice. Really dark and nicely bitter.

Edit: I've just finished it and with every sip it got nicer and nicer and I'm now kicking myself that I only bought one bottle.


----------



## Doseone (22 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> A definite touch of pear cider (made with 100% pears*). Softens into a beery aftertaste. Not sure.
> 
> View attachment 379665
> 
> ...


I've had that one and like you was not sure!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> You're doing well supervising them then!



Better than last time when one of the kids broke their arm.


----------



## User169 (22 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 379790
> 
> 
> Decisions, decisions



Schneider Weisse Tap 7


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> Schneider Weisse Tap 7


 Too late


----------



## nickyboy (22 Oct 2017)

There's something deliciously unacceptable about being in a city centre boozer an a Saturday afternoon

The City Arms in Manchester is just such a place. The only food were pies (Titterington's...delish...I had two) and pickled eggs. Several old soaks nursing lonely pints just added to the ambience

We had about 4 pints. Titanic Plum Porter was probably the best






I wouldn't call it dingy...but they get the lighting just right..so you exit blinking into the daylight, even on an overcast October day


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Too late



All gone or you're gone?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Oct 2017)

nickyboy said:


> There's something deliciously unacceptable about being in a city centre boozer an a Saturday afternoon
> The City Arms in Manchester is just such a place. The only food were pies (Titterington's...delish...I had two) and pickled eggs. *Several old soaks nursing lonely pints* just added to the ambience
> I wouldn't call it dingy...but they get the lighting just right..so you exit blinking into the daylight, even on an overcast October day



*cough* mossy...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Hurtful


Exactly, Sunday for mossy not Saturday.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> All gone or you're gone?


I'm gone


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Oct 2017)

nickyboy said:


> There's something deliciously unacceptable about being in a city centre boozer an a Saturday afternoon
> 
> The City Arms in Manchester is just such a place. The only food were pies (Titterington's...delish...I had two) and pickled eggs. Several old soaks nursing lonely pints just added to the ambience
> 
> ...


Nicky, the pictures you paint!

This old soak wouldn't be seen dead in there


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> *cough* mossy...


Press the buzzer...

... There's a pill for that


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Better than last time when one of the kids broke their arm.


Did he shirk on buying his round?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Oct 2017)

Marmion said:


> Did he shirk on buying his round?



She. Let the punishment fit the crime.


----------



## Crackle (22 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Better than last time when one of the kids broke their arm.



I don't need to supervise my son any more. Be careful where it 'leads' though (that was a climbing pun in case you missed it).


----------



## srw (22 Oct 2017)

Schlenk smoked Weissbier. Oo-er. Rather good - lightly fragrant wood fire rather than the full-on bonfire if the usual Schlenk.


----------



## Daddy Pig (22 Oct 2017)

Crackle said:


> I don't need to supervise my son any more. Be careful where it 'leads' though (that was a climbing pun in case you missed it).
> 
> View attachment 379852


Looks pretty tough... about a 7a?


----------



## Daddy Pig (22 Oct 2017)

srw said:


> View attachment 379856
> 
> 
> Schlenk smoked Weissbier. Oo-er. Rather good - lightly fragrant wood fire rather than the full-on bonfire if the usual Schlenk.


I've got the marzen in the cupboard... just waiting for bonfire night...


----------



## Crackle (22 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Looks pretty tough... about a 7a?


7c


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Oct 2017)

Moze


----------



## User482 (22 Oct 2017)

Citrus, some malty sweetness, and a dry, bitter finish. A good session pale ale.


----------



## Daddy Pig (22 Oct 2017)

Crackle said:


> 7c


He's pretty good then! In old money that's about e6 6c (outdoors)! I got up to leading e1 in my youth (just about) but I was about 5 stone lighter! Those beers have taken their toll...


----------



## Crackle (22 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> He's pretty good then! In old money that's about e6 6c (outdoors)! I got up to leading e1 in my youth (just about) but I was about 5 stone lighter! Those beers have taken their toll...


Indeed. I'm contemplating your words over this Punk I'm drinking. Beer or dedication............No contest, beer.


----------



## Doseone (22 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> Schneider Weisse Tap 7



I'd be all over that Wild Beer Co. Puritan.


----------



## Daddy Pig (22 Oct 2017)

Doseone said:


> I'd be all over that Wild Beer Co. Puritan.


I'll have one of each please...


----------



## User169 (22 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Better than last time when one of the kids broke their arm.



It's Lord of the Flies round 3bm's gaff. I hope he doesn't mind me telling this, but we were round his place a couple of years ago and 3bm jr and his chums took my son off to play. Next thing I hear my son yelling "But I don't want to be the target!".


----------



## User169 (22 Oct 2017)

Doseone said:


> I'd be all over that Wild Beer Co. Puritan.



Me too. Just trying to distract Mossy before he polishes it all off.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Oct 2017)

Guinness Foreign Extra, it's good stuff this one, great taste and hoppy bitternes, pound for pound still your best % value.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Oct 2017)

Tonight I sampled a pint of Wells Banana Bread Beer. As someone who's never really grasped dessert wines, let alone dessert beers, I can only say WTF.
A very pleasant Young Henrys Newtowner Australian Pale Ale preceded it. Floral hints at the very beginning, then fruity, followed by a surprisingly bitter hoppiness. A kind of journey repeated with every mouthful. Why do I sample beers in the wrong order?


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Oct 2017)

Just in case any of you are nearby... 57 Thos. St. have a sale on!


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Just in case any of you are nearby... 57 Thos. St. have a sale on!



I take it you've therefore been there and cleaned them out?


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> I take it you've therefore been there and cleaned them out?


No, I haven't

I seldom drink at home and I have very little booze in the house.


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> No, I haven't
> 
> I seldom drink at home and I have very little booze in the house.


That's amazing self control! I could never do that!
With two little kids I never get out these days (as well as my slow recovery from a slipped disc)


----------



## User169 (23 Oct 2017)

Made a friend...


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> Made a friend...
> 
> View attachment 379982


Nice pussy... the beers not bad either


----------



## Aperitif (23 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> Made a friend...
> 
> View attachment 379982


The feline was only after De Rat, while the cat got the cream. Mmmm.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> Made a friend...
> 
> View attachment 379982



Mahoosive cat, or it it just close up!?


----------



## nickyboy (23 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Stuffed.



Agree...it is the feline version of Spit the Dog


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Oct 2017)

Porangi NZ Pale (Offbeat Brewery, 5.1%)





Probably the locallest beer I bought at this year's Nantwich Food Festival, bought from the head brewer herself.

This is a new one in their roster, and it's very good. There's a lot of grapefruit citrus in the taste, and that's all I got at first. Behind that though is a pleasant, peppery spiciness (would that be from the yeast?) and also a sort of creamy vanilla-ness. Not one for people who dislike a big hop hit, but it's certainly not one dimensional either, great stuff.

EDIT: Mrs M says: "Very nice".


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Oct 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Young's Special at the Half Moon in Hitchin... pork scratchings as a side dish.
> 
> Oh and I rode here in storm Brian... _and_ I'm sat outside while drinking. More manly than Tom Selleck wrestling Vladimir Putin naked... I think.
> 
> View attachment 379682



Wrestling hehehe...

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXWVpcypf0w


----------



## Aperitif (24 Oct 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Porangi NZ Pale (Offbeat Brewery, 5.1%)
> View attachment 380027
> 
> Probably the locallest beer I bought at this year's Nantwich Food Festival, bought from the head brewer herself.
> ...


Horse, monkey, cat, rat, goose...the menagerie thread is------>----->


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Oct 2017)

Christ beer on page 2 again peeps!

Couple of days leave, big Duv to kick it off!


----------



## rich p (25 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Christ beer on page 2 again peeps!
> 
> Couple of days leave, big Duv to kick it off!
> 
> View attachment 380242


Pub night tonight - I'll try to step up 3BM.


----------



## Daddy Pig (25 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Christ beer on page 2 again peeps!
> 
> Couple of days leave, big Duv to kick it off!
> 
> View attachment 380242


I'm drinking the three hop duval curently but didn't want to make too much of it (as it cost a whole 17p...!)
Tried it against the Pirat Three hop yesterday... the Duval has a grape musk smell and taste in comparison and personally preferred the Pirat, although both are rather good.


----------



## TVC (25 Oct 2017)

It's going to get interesting.






The rum and raisin, and the chocolate and raspberry first I think. I'll save the chilli until later.


----------



## Daddy Pig (25 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It's going to get interesting.
> 
> View attachment 380245
> 
> ...


Agree... no.6 may just kill the taste buds! Blue bee sounds great. I miss going to the pub  (bloody kids)


----------



## rich p (25 Oct 2017)

I did eventually get to the craft beer gaff in Siena last week, when it was open.
I was the only customer at 6pm so it was a bit soulless that early, but needs must.
They had a selection of their own brews of which I tried two. The PIA was the pick. Strong flavoured, citrus and musty.
The furniture looked like a kids nursery.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Oct 2017)

rich p said:


> . The PIA was the pick.



Pakistan International Airlines?

I'm impressed they even have beer on their flights tbh


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Oct 2017)

rich p said:


> I did eventually get to the craft beer gaff in Siena last week, when it was open.
> I was the only customer at 6pm so it was *a bit soulless* that early, but needs must.



You'd have fitted right in then...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Oct 2017)

They don't like it Upham! This is actually really good, Northdown and Challenger hops give a nice but not overly bitter finish, struggling to describe the taste but it is rich. Marvellous.


----------



## rich p (25 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You'd have fitted right in then...


I said soulless not heartless...


----------



## rich p (25 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5013827, member: 9609"]Beer must have been strong it all looks a bit blurred[/QUOTE]
I have previous!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Oct 2017)

rich p said:


> I have previous!



Nooooooo


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It's going to get interesting.
> 
> View attachment 380245
> 
> ...


5 & 15 are both very nice, iirc. The only Blue Monkey beers I've had are "BG Sips" and "Ape Ale", but both of those were good 'uns.


----------



## TVC (25 Oct 2017)

User3094 said:


> Did you try the plum porter?


Starts tomorrow, I will summarise the results when the dust has settled.

Edit: I know I've had the Titanic before, they had it on last winter, and the Framework, that's a local micro brewery.


----------



## theclaud (25 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Christ beer on page 2 again peeps!
> 
> Couple of days leave, big Duv to kick it off!
> 
> View attachment 380242


Soz. Posting backlog rather than drinking failure..


----------



## theclaud (25 Oct 2017)

User said:


> I don't think I have had any of those.


Oh have you not had the Tripel Hop Citra? You hadn't mentioned it.


----------



## theclaud (25 Oct 2017)

User said:


> I did try to get some but the new suppliers I appointed let me down.




It's luvverly. Mine was a bit more than 17p, sadly.

The DIPA is the tipple as I write. It's excellent, but I don't know as I could tell it from a dozen other decent DIPAs, and I can't really pick out the Citra with all the other big-hitting hops going on. The Body Riddle is a winner - a zingy quaffable nicely balanced easy-going thing. VoG's Dark Matter is more licorice than blackcurrant, with a nice dry finish - lovely. The Gaucho has Yerba Mate in it - unlike the grains-of-paradise thingy from the same brewer, the additions are slightly understated, but I'd give it another go. I'm a huge fan of the Hitachino Nest Ginger Beer, although there may not be much to it apart from the brilliant label, the Marmion-friendly owl cap and the fact that it tastes like I always hope ginger beer will taste and almost never does - of actual beer with a big fresh gingery slap, rather than like a soft drink with suggestion of beeriness. Sugar Rush is, as you might expect, way too much. I shan't be invoking the Trade Descriptions Act. The pineapple sour is pineappley and sour, so I like it - I'm sophisticated like that.


----------



## rich p (25 Oct 2017)

theclaud said:


> It's luvverly. Mine was a bit more than 17p, sadly.
> 
> The DIPA is the tipple as I write. It's excellent, but I don't know as I could tell it from a dozen other decent DIPAs, and I can't really pick out the Citra with all the other big-hitting hops going on. The Body Riddle is a winner - a zingy quaffable nicely balanced easy-going thing. VoG's Dark Matter is more licorice than blackcurrant, with a nice dry finish - lovely. The Gaucho has Yerba Mate in it - unlike the grains-of-paradise thingy from the same brewer, the additions are slightly understated, but I'd give it another go. I'm a huge fan of the Hitachino Nest Ginger Beer, although there may not be much to it apart from the brilliant label, the Marmion-friendly owl cap and the fact that it tastes like I always hope ginger beer will taste and almost never does - of actual beer with a big fresh gingery slap, rather than like a soft drink with suggestion of beeriness. Sugar Rush is, as you might expect, way too much. I shan't be invoking the Trade Descriptions Act. The pineapple sour is pineappley and sour, so I like it - I'm sophisticated like that.



Sheer poetry...

sorry, bloody autocorrect

Shite poetry...


----------



## theclaud (25 Oct 2017)

rich p said:


> Sheer poetry...
> 
> sorry, bloody autocorrect
> 
> Shite poetry...


Cheeky farker.


----------



## rich p (25 Oct 2017)

It doesn't even rhyme..............

p.s. I forgot to take a photo of any the 4 pints of Burning Sky Plateau I just had. 
Unadventurous but tasty and comforting.


----------



## theclaud (25 Oct 2017)

rich p said:


> It doesn't even rhyme..............
> 
> p.s.* I forgot to take a photo* of any the 4 pints of Burning Sky Plateau I just had.
> Unadventurous but tasty and comforting.


Here you go. I've supplied photo of the usual quality.


----------



## Maverick Goose (26 Oct 2017)

rich p said:


> I did eventually get to the craft beer gaff in Siena last week, when it was open.
> I was the only customer at 6pm so it was a bit soulless that early, but needs must.
> They had a selection of their own brews of which I tried two. The PIA was the pick. Strong flavoured, citrus and musty.
> The furniture looked like a kids nursery.
> ...


It was just another day in Teletubby land.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Oct 2017)

User said:


> I don't think I have had any of those.



I expect she chugged them all herself the greedy moo.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Oct 2017)

Jamaica Inn Ale, brewed by St Austell Brewery. Not bad aaarrrr.


----------



## Maverick Goose (26 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Jamaica Inn Ale, brewed by St Austell Brewery. Not bad aaarrrr.
> 
> View attachment 380350


Bring me that horizon!


----------



## SteveF (26 Oct 2017)

Off to that there London for a gig, waiting for Mrs Steve... A Skinner's Green Hop (in the White Heart, incase you didn't notice the subtle clue) 

They are playing Chas and Dave!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Oct 2017)

Switch House Pale Ale, collaboration between Fourpure and The Tate.







This Rebecca Warren piece is my favourite so far.


----------



## rich p (27 Oct 2017)

Doesn't look like the Thames, so I'm guessing St Ives or Liverpool?


----------



## Dirk (27 Oct 2017)




----------



## Crackle (27 Oct 2017)

rich p said:


> Doesn't look like the Thames, so I'm guessing St Ives or Liverpool?


St. Ives, there's no clear view like that from the Tate Liverpool, plus my McGinty alarms have not gone off.


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Switch House Pale Ale, collaboration between Fourpure and The Tate.
> 
> View attachment 380456



Nice photo

Who took it for you?


----------



## Daddy Pig (27 Oct 2017)

Crackle said:


> St. Ives, there's no clear view like that from the Tate Liverpool, plus my McGinty alarms have not gone off.


I got married there... many years ago (and so much PITA it's caused since...wife not location)


----------



## rich p (27 Oct 2017)

Hammerpot APA. Golden colour and a nice rich taste. Not excessive in any department which is a change these days!


----------



## derrick (27 Oct 2017)

Had a few glasses of Kwak, lovely drop of beer in a unusual glass.


----------



## rich p (27 Oct 2017)

A Duv from below...
...shove that up your arse Mcginty


----------



## Daddy Pig (27 Oct 2017)

rich p said:


> A Duv from below...
> ...shove that up your arse Mcginty
> 
> View attachment 380518


Sideways...?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Oct 2017)

Yeah thanks chaps!


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Oct 2017)

rich p said:


> A Duv from below...
> ...shove that up your arse Mcginty
> 
> View attachment 380518


LOL'd


----------



## User169 (27 Oct 2017)

Don't mind if I do!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> Don't mind if I do!
> 
> View attachment 380572



You complete and utter bas! Come on then we need a bit more detail than that, any good?


----------



## srw (28 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You complete and utter bas! Come on then we need a bit more detail than that, any good?


A decent investigation into natural methods, but in the end overwhelmed by its own curiosity - it succumbs to the volcano of hops.


----------



## User169 (28 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You complete and utter bas! Come on then we need a bit more detail than that, any good?



My riding buddy is from San Francisco and brought me one back. Bottled on 21 Sept, so reasonably fresh.

Not just a hop bomb, although there's a ton of hops in it. Its really well balanced. Quite a bit of resin and citrus from the hops, not especially bitter, really great biscuity malt and a slightly sticky finish. It's 9%, but you'd never know it. Dangerously drinkable. All in all worth its reputation I'd say.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Oct 2017)

Yumtus


----------



## User169 (28 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yumtus



But Comic Sans on the label!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> But Comic Sans on the label!



Great font.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Oct 2017)

On the right, Wiper and True, Bramble IPA. On the left , Blue Bone Machine, Garden of Death.

As fruit IPA goes, the W&T is really good, subtle fruit but still deffo an IPA.

Garden of Death is typical of its ilk


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Oct 2017)

Are we allowed Thornbridge again? This is Fika. Strong breakfast stout






And they've got some Cloudwater X Lervig Black Forest Stout left


----------



## stephec (28 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Are we allowed Thornbridge again? This is Fika. Strong breakfast stout
> 
> View attachment 380608
> 
> ...


I hope we are because I had a Jaipur last night.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Cloudwater X Lervig Black Forest Stout


----------



## Daddy Pig (28 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Are we allowed Thornbridge again?



Remind me what's wrong with Thornbridge?


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Remind me what's wrong with Thornbridge?


First rule of beer thread


----------



## Daddy Pig (28 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> First rule of beer thread


Line up the beers and last one standing wins... then I realise it's just me by myself drinking in the mirror...


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Oct 2017)

The price of beer in Manchester [raising eyebrows smiley]


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (28 Oct 2017)

Never been a drinker but our new weatherspoons sells a lovely pint of ipa and for 2.49 

What’s not to like!


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Oct 2017)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Never been a drinker but our new weatherspoons sells a lovely pint of ipa and for 2.49
> 
> What’s not to like!


 1.09 mossirlamis

Kinda dear


----------



## Daddy Pig (28 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> 1.09 mossirlamis
> 
> Kinda dear


For a spoons....


----------



## Daddy Pig (28 Oct 2017)

I know it a still early but life's been hard work today...





Lovely richness on the nose of chocolate with a hint of licorice sweetness. Taste is a combination of coffee and vanilla, deep with a slightly bitter finish from the coffee. Damned nice...
Last night was a tickety Brew Salted caramel stout... very good and worth getting another to er provide decent commentary... and picture.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Oct 2017)

At Austell HSD, nice ruby red bitter.


----------



## petek (28 Oct 2017)

Is this a 'thing'?
Chap at my zesty beverage stop yesterday ordered a pint of Belgian Blond Beer.
Barmaid asked him...
"Do you want a slice of orange in that?"
Chap was as surprised as was I.
Anyone?


----------



## User169 (28 Oct 2017)

Liquid Cocaine. A Hungarian double IPA. That should have been a clue.

Drainpour.


----------



## Daddy Pig (28 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> Liquid Cocaine. A Hungarian double IPA. That should have been a clue.
> 
> Drainpour.
> 
> View attachment 380632


I think you are supposed to drink it using a syringe...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (28 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> 1.09 mossirlamis
> 
> Kinda dear




Such is life!

And you can pay contactless 
It’s the future!!


----------



## Daddy Pig (28 Oct 2017)

Talking of good head...




Normally I'd say grim things about the north but ain't one of them. Hides the 10% tag very well... far too easy to binge (at least until I'm unconscious)...


----------



## nickyboy (28 Oct 2017)

Funny how you can go half way across the world and can't move for falling over quality beer outlets. Then I go to Spain and it's almost impossible

Finally found a decent beer. Costa Blanca Altea. Brewed in the town. Very nice but so little demand for anything other than generic FYP so it's been a struggle.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Line up the beers and last one standing wins... then I realise it's just me by myself drinking in the mirror...


Your mistake is drinking two at a time.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Oct 2017)

On a more serious note: my local proper pub is having a St Andrews beer festival soon. Their poster says ''beers never been seen south of the Clyde.'' Any recommendations? Obviously, not knowing which beers they've sourced, it's an ''anything to look out for?'' question.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Oct 2017)

Adams IPA, pretty decent stuff, no hop info though. Test drove a Goose Honkers Ale but it wasn't up to it so had another Adnams.


----------



## Daddy Pig (28 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Adams IPA, pretty decent stuff, no hop info though. Test drove a Goose Honkers Ale but it wasn't up to it so had another Adnams.
> 
> View attachment 380669


I think the bottles trying to tell your liver something...


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 Oct 2017)

I've been keeping it real on the Torrside...another visit to the Beer District in Buxton on the way back from the Matlock Top 10 Sportive.
Monsters:strange aeons-10% Imperial Stout (1% for every hill).My beloved monster and me, we do everything together (it fully deserves to be a top seller).
Route 366-American Pale Ale, generously hopped with Cascade and Ekuanot...it's definitely worth getting your kicks on Route 366.
Katakana-Belgian Blonde  hopped with Sorachi Ace (Ace Ace baby), fruity peppery and sweet notes.
Torrside seem to be on a roll at the moment-clearly there's more to New Mills than Swizzles Matlow.


----------



## stephec (28 Oct 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> there's more to New Mills than Swizzles Matlow.



I used to frequent that place fairly regularly for work, once inside the factory it was like stepping back to the 1960's.

Great staff shop though.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Oct 2017)

Not the first fruits edition but the plain one

I prefer the fruity one


----------



## Spartak (29 Oct 2017)

Visited Zerodegrees in Bristol last night and enjoyed a couple of pints....

First a pint of Oktoberfest







Then a pint of Last Waltz with a small glass of Grapefruit lager to taste






Very nice bar with an excellent selection of quality beers. I'll be back... 

Then strolled down to the Colston Hall to watch Portico Quartet play in The Lantern.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Oct 2017)

Nice Parabellum Milk Stout for lunch y'day.


----------



## Daddy Pig (29 Oct 2017)

Post ride recovery beer... 




Whatever next... a slice of orange?


----------



## Dirk (29 Oct 2017)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Oct 2017)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 380721


I had a bottle of that last night. It worked.


----------



## Dirk (29 Oct 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had a bottle of that last night. It worked.


3 pints hit the spot today.


----------



## User169 (29 Oct 2017)

Pumpkin beer. I'm only doing this, so you lot don't have to.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Oct 2017)

Managed to find a bottle shop that stocked a range from Althaia, the brewery i had a bottle from last night.

From the left....

Smoked Imperial Stout 10.4%
Winter Ale 8%
Brown Ale 5.3%
Session IPA 5%

Not sure about the smoked aspect of the stout as I don't like those German smoked beers. But I'll try anything once


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Oct 2017)

Bude Brewery Light Ale, subtle aroma and flavours, pretty decent considering it's only 3.7%, reasonable bitter finish, good session beer.


----------



## Daddy Pig (29 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Bude Brewery Light Ale, subtle aroma and flavours, pretty decent considering it's only 3.7%, reasonable bitter finish, good session beer.
> 
> View attachment 380788


If your down that way check out coastal brewery beers... there ggggrrreat.
There's also a decent bottle shop in Truro if so required!


----------



## User169 (29 Oct 2017)

Proper grown up beer. One of the less well known Belgian tripels. You simply can't go wrong with De Ranke - every beer they brew is a classic.


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Oct 2017)

Pleasant ale 4.8% Wolf Rock
I do like most Sharps ales..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Oct 2017)

Penpont Porter, good, yumtus in fact.


----------



## Daddy Pig (29 Oct 2017)

meta lon said:


> Pleasant ale 4.8% Wolf Rock
> I do like most Sharps ales..
> 
> View attachment 380820


Sadly not brewed and bottled in Cornwall anymore (thanks to an evil American corporation...)


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Oct 2017)

User said:


> This is Darkstar Equinox.
> View attachment 380826
> 
> It is sort of somewhere about halfway between bitter and porter.




We have a few of theze type beers at my local, i just cant drink them.
I loved Guinness but that's another story


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Oct 2017)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 380721



I like that when its on at the local


----------



## User482 (29 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> Pumpkin beer. I'm only doing this, so you lot don't have to.
> 
> View attachment 380785


The pumpkin we grew for Halloween weighs 17kg. I did consider using it to make beer or wine, but I suspect my wife's suggestion of making a curry is the right one. We may even finish eating it by Christmas.


----------



## srw (31 Oct 2017)

XT 9 (black). I much prefer these straightforward names. It's from Long Crendon, on a Chiltern foothill.

"Modern" (which means quite hoppy), but not offensively and fruitily so. I'd have liked a little more sweetness, but it's Proper Beer.


----------



## User169 (31 Oct 2017)

User482 said:


> The pumpkin we grew .



There's nothing I can say in your defense


----------



## srw (31 Oct 2017)

Nominations for Crown Steward and Bailiff are beginning to mount.

Not brewed in one of the Three Hundreds, but a bit further north, just outside Wendover. As I drink it, this beer has 1.2 food miles, plus an extra mile or so to get it to the shop in a van and to the house I'm in this evening on foot.

Enough rambling. It's a good bottle of strong sweet bitter. Not really a dark ale, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## nickyboy (31 Oct 2017)

Not usually a big Saltaire Brewery fan but had a couple of pints of their Triple Chocoholic Stout this arvo in the Globe, Moorgate

And delish they were. Sorry no pics as it was kinda work related and I'd look a knob taking photos of my beer


----------



## theclaud (31 Oct 2017)

srw said:


> XT 9 (black). I much prefer these straightforward names.



You like your beer to sound like you're selecting gear components?


----------



## theclaud (31 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> There's nothing I can say in your defense


I love pumpkin. Just not in beer.


Or curry.


----------



## srw (31 Oct 2017)

theclaud said:


> You like your beer to sound like you're selecting gear components?


Better than sounding like the fourth sentence of an experimental poem or the heading of a random Wikipedia article.


----------



## theclaud (31 Oct 2017)

srw said:


> Better than sounding like the fourth sentence of an experimental poem or the heading of a random Wikipedia article.


Right. I'm off for a pint of Four-Day Week, a Kitty Foyle and a quick Thoothuduki Division to finish. Do experimental poems generally contain sentences?


----------



## srw (31 Oct 2017)

theclaud said:


> Do experimental poems generally contain sentences?



Yes. Even if the poet disagrees.


----------



## Daddy Pig (31 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Not as much as you would taking photos of your knob in the pub.


Or someone else's...


----------



## User482 (31 Oct 2017)

DP said:


> There's nothing I can say in your defense


I would argue, but I need to go and bottle the rhubarb wine.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Nov 2017)

DP's new job.


----------



## User169 (1 Nov 2017)

User482 said:


> I would argue, but I need to go and bottle the rhubarb wine.



Not sure about rhubarb wine, but there are some decent rhubarb beers. Cantillon's got a "double-dang!! on the dp rating scale.


----------



## User482 (1 Nov 2017)

DP said:


> Not sure about rhubarb wine, but there are some decent rhubarb beers. Cantillon's got a "double-dang!! on the dp rating scale.


3BM like that one, IIRC.


----------



## User169 (1 Nov 2017)

User482 said:


> 3BM like that one, IIRC.



Sour and fruity - his two most favourite beery things.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Nov 2017)

srw said:


> It's from Long Crendon.


That's where my father-in-law hails from.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Nov 2017)

Marmion said:


> That's where my father-in-law hails from.


Statistically a nice place to leave your bike. (Beer theft from pub tables is rife, though unpunished)
Long (stretch) *G*rendon on the other hand is Norman Stanley territory.

I know, The pointless facts thread is >----------->----


----------



## rich p (1 Nov 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Statistically a nice place to leave your bike. (Beer theft from pub tables is rife, though unpunished)
> Long (stretch) *G*rendon on the other hand is Norman Stanley territory.
> 
> I know, The pointless facts thread is >----------->----


That's cos nobody owns a bike there teef.
Thornbridge (hawk, spit) do a nice rhubarb tart beer. Available in Tesco (hawk, spit) too


----------



## srw (1 Nov 2017)

Marmion said:


> That's where my father-in-law hails from.


...the Sassenach traitorous scum.


----------



## User169 (1 Nov 2017)

Outta Catalonie. This gets a “s’ok” on the dp rating scale.


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Nov 2017)

DP said:


> Outta Catalonie. This gets a “s’ok” on the dp rating scale.
> 
> View attachment 381283


Not sure about the ingredient list though...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Nov 2017)

Marmion said:


> That's where my father-in-law hails from.



I knew someone from Crendon, he was a real ****.


----------



## rich p (1 Nov 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I knew someone from Crendon, he was a real ****.


Marmion's from Scotland...


----------



## User169 (1 Nov 2017)

So there’s a beer on tap here which is a “black golden ale”. The barpeep is suitably embarrassed.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Nov 2017)

Belhaven Thistle IPA, bog standard tastes a bit like lager, it'll do for now, I'm off to a brewery tap in a bit and I'm hoping for good things.


----------



## User482 (1 Nov 2017)

Brewing a porter this evening.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Nov 2017)

User482 said:


> Brewing a porter this evening.



Don't get carried away.


----------



## User482 (1 Nov 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Don't get carried away.


I'm brewing it, not drinking it


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Nov 2017)

Lymm Brewery Tap. Slightly disappointed they didn't have the Lymm Dam 7.2 strong ale on so settled for a Dunham Porter and followed that with a SchneiWei as you don't often see it on tap. The porter was very good, really nice toasty taste. And SchneiWei is fab as always. Dubbel yumtus here.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Nov 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Belhaven Thistle IPA, bog standard tastes a bit like lager, it'll do for now, I'm off to a brewery tap in a bit and I'm hoping for good things.
> 
> View attachment 381300


Very creamy photographicness. Wayne Thiebaud nearly..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Nov 2017)

The Brewery Tap have a loyalty card scheme, unfortunately I could only manage a couple of pints so nowhere near the target.









I expect a completed card looks something like...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Nov 2017)

800 litre drainpour...

https://verdantbrewing.co/blog/high-level-sink/


----------



## User169 (2 Nov 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> 800 litre drainpour...
> 
> https://verdantbrewing.co/blog/high-level-sink/



I remember seeing that. Good on 'em for having the guts to bin it.


----------



## Spartak (2 Nov 2017)

A couple of lovely pints lunchtime in the Beaufort Hunt in Hawkesbury Upton.

Both from the Bristol Beer Factory, first a pint of 'Bitter Kiwi' a good flavoured strong ale at 5%, then a pint of 'Low Rider' a citrusy session ale at 3.9%.

Shame we were on our bikes or it could have turned into a session!!!


----------



## Daddy Pig (2 Nov 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> 800 litre drainpour...
> 
> https://verdantbrewing.co/blog/high-level-sink/


Highly irresponsible if they poured it down the drain. Their water company will be very p1ssed off as well as a breach of various regulations. 
Boycott of verdant brewing from my part if thats their usual behaviour...


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Nov 2017)

W00t


----------



## rich p (2 Nov 2017)

To help me get through the Archers...






And a nice sunset


----------



## nickyboy (2 Nov 2017)

Draft House, Seething Lane...Laaaaandan

A couple of jolly nice pints of Beavertown Gamma Ray


----------



## Daddy Pig (2 Nov 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 381482
> 
> 
> W00t


That'll be £60 please...


----------



## Daddy Pig (2 Nov 2017)

rich p said:


> To help me get through the Archers...
> 
> View attachment 381480
> 
> ...


I need quite a few of those to get through the Archers...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Nov 2017)

Hook Norton Rightside Hops. Decent pale.











Followed by a Flagship, see posts passim.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Nov 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Hook Norton Rightside Hops. Decent pale.
> 
> View attachment 381518


Tia Maria

Classy


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Nov 2017)

White wine barrel aged pale ale.

Blackjack.

It's oaky, winey, bitter, hoppy, frothy, intensely bitter actually which is wonderful. I live it.

8% abv and only a tenner to drink in. Great value

I love it


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Nov 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> White wine barrel aged pale ale.
> 
> Blackjack.
> 
> ...



That foam looks solid enough to take the weight of a flake.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Nov 2017)

Mental Goose.


----------



## Daddy Pig (3 Nov 2017)

Friday night sorted...
May be a bit left for Saturday!


----------



## User169 (3 Nov 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Highly irresponsible if they poured it down the drain. Their water company will be very p1ssed off as well as a breach of various regulations.
> Boycott of verdant brewing from my part if thats their usual behaviour...



What’s the problem out of interest?


----------



## User482 (3 Nov 2017)

DP said:


> What’s the problem out of interest?


Potentially, they'll breach their discharge consent and overload the sewage treatment works, as beer has a very high chemical oxygen demand. That's assuming it went down the foul drain and not the surface water drain... Which would wreck any watercourse.


----------



## Daddy Pig (3 Nov 2017)

User482 said:


> Potentially, they'll breach their discharge consent and overload the sewage treatment works, as beer has a very high chemical oxygen demand. That's assuming it went down the foul drain and not the surface water drain... Which would wreck any watercourse.


Well put!


----------



## Doseone (3 Nov 2017)

rich p said:


> To help me get through the Archers...
> 
> View attachment 381480



I fu****g love that stuff


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Nov 2017)

Eden Brewery Steaming Monk, a 9.3% tripel stylee with savinsky and saaz hops, works out to £8.52 a pint or whatever that is in mossyllamas. Very appealing aroma and taste somewhat masked by the amount of fresh chilli I put in my food. Yumtus though.


----------



## Spartak (3 Nov 2017)

At Downend fireworks display, a great local choice.

Hop Rocket was spot on : -)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Nov 2017)

Orval.






It's at times like this I have to invoke the wrath of @rich p by posting something funky.



Now stay in the saddle...


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Nov 2017)

Cobnut is back at the local 'Spoons


----------



## User482 (3 Nov 2017)

theclaud said:


> I love pumpkin. Just not in beer.
> 
> 
> Or curry.


Yeah, it was minging.


----------



## User169 (3 Nov 2017)

Can we add tea to the list of "stuff wot shouldn't be in beer"?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Nov 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> ...only a tenner to drink in. Great value


Who are you and what have you done with Mossy?


----------



## User169 (3 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Yes
> View attachment 381633



No good? Nice glass.


----------



## theclaud (3 Nov 2017)

DP said:


> Can we add tea to the list of "stuff wot shouldn't be in beer"?
> View attachment 381632


No. Yeastie Boys Gunnamatta Earl Grey IPA is yumtus. And I'm sure I had a brilliant green tea beer with an elephant on it the last but one time I was in Scottishland.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Nov 2017)

I'm going to say it out loud. I don't want to because I know the guys, they're nice and local to me but I don't like Ticketybrew beers that much. They insist on Belgian yeasts in everything and it doesn't usually work. They do an Earl Grey strong IPA (more tea) that tastes like mouthwash.

However, this is lovely. Banana esters and quite malty / beery.


----------



## theclaud (4 Nov 2017)

Now and again I eschew the excitement of hops, fruit, or face-imploding sourness and opt for the sort of beer that McGinty or @srw might like, in a spirit of beer-thread solidarity with the risk-averse element . This is a rather good traditional IPA, from Plain Ales of (you guessed it) Salisbury.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Nov 2017)

theclaud said:


> Now and again I eschew the excitement of hops, fruit, or face-imploding sourness and opt for the sort of beer that McGinty or @srw might like, in a spirit of beer-thread solidarity with the risk-averse element . This is a rather good traditional IPA, from Plain Ales of (you guessed it) Salisbury.
> 
> View attachment 381670



Attaboy!


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Nov 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Attaboy!


I'm on a plain, I can't complain. I've just relocated to Penrith (new job at a hotel near Pooley Bridge) and I've been checking out the fell Brewery Bar in the interests of research....very promising. Fell do some cracking beers (OPA, Mandarina, Nectar Pale, Hopweizen among others) and they have the likes of Wylam Loral (fruity pale) and Helm Bandersnatch ( classic IPA ) on tap. A day trip on the train to Wylam beckons like man!. Oh and always listen to the horse (man)...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aL6zrlLLdlY


----------



## rich p (4 Nov 2017)

I had a couple of pints of an amber ale last night. A collab bewteen a local bagel maker (Bagelman), and a brewer (Franklins). They use leftover stale bagels in brewing the beer, and the yeast to bake the bagels. Weird, but a lovely rich drop of ale.
http://bagelman.co.uk/626/

Tonight is the butchers' pre-Christmas rush pub crawl. I'll try to take piccies but it could get messy.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Nov 2017)

Stay Puft Marshmallow Porter


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Nov 2017)

A new one on me, Castanea, Mosaic & Centennial IPA

From Italy. Quite expensive for session strength keg at £6.40 a pint






Packs a lot of flavour, citrus, pine, zest, bitter.

Lovely


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Nov 2017)

OMFG

A-MAY-ZING!!

Dry and Bitter X La Pirates

Black Flag. A personal favourite that I didn't think I'd see again

13% ABV rich, chocolate, puddings. Everything from Dry and Bitter is excellent

£3.50 for a third of a pint makes it reasonable enough all things considered.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Nov 2017)

Short date clear out, £10/case for Flagship IPA. Got me three boxes of yumtus.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Nov 2017)

User said:


> And?


it keeps a creamy head to the dregs, is very sweet, and tastes of marshmallows. The pink ones. Short finish, good as else it would be cloying, and a nice mouth feel as it is quite full-bodied. I had a half more as the girl friend I was drinking with wasn't over keen.


----------



## stephec (4 Nov 2017)

This month's delights from Beer52.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Nov 2017)

stephec said:


> This month's delights from Beer52.
> 
> View attachment 381756


Month? Where's the rest?


----------



## Daddy Pig (4 Nov 2017)

stephec said:


> This month's delights from Beer52.
> 
> View attachment 381756


Never heard of beer52... I'll be having a closer look as those beers look rather yummy.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Nov 2017)

Bonfire night beer (Hooky bitter)


----------



## User169 (4 Nov 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I'm on a plain, I can't complain. I've just relocated to Penrith (new job at a hotel near Pooley Bridge) and I've been checking out the fell Brewery Bar in the interests of research....very promising. Fell do some cracking beers (OPA, Mandarina, Nectar Pale, Hopweizen among others) and they have the likes of Wylam Loral (fruity pale) and Helm Bandersnatch ( classic IPA ) on tap. A day trip on the train to Wylam beckons like man!. Oh and always listen to the horse (man)...
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aL6zrlLLdlY




Congratulations on the new job MavGo!


----------



## Daddy Pig (4 Nov 2017)

Tonights offering to the beer gods...





Agree that the ticketybrew autumn IPA works well with the Belgium yeast. The rye works really well with this type of yeast.
Siren pompelmoccello is loaded with grapefruit tartness balanced by lactose they add. Really nice and amazed it's actually 6%.
Paulaner (another 6% er) is very very smooth. Best for warm summer evenings rather than cold wet autumn ones!


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Nov 2017)

DP said:


> Congratulations on the new job MavGo!


Oh yeah, work stuff

Well done and stuff...

Were we talking about beer

(Nice one Mav Gose)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Nov 2017)

83p beer


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Nov 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> 83p beer
> 
> View attachment 381797


Was it worth it?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Nov 2017)

Yeah


----------



## stephec (4 Nov 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Month? Where's the rest?


You savage brute!


----------



## rich p (5 Nov 2017)

Oh, my head hurts.
Korean Hite beer with added soju to give it any flavour at all. Spot the missing S.
I know exactly where the rice wine thread is but I have to give this weird shoot a mention.
It's a blur after that but here' the chaps much later on the crawl.


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Nov 2017)

DP said:


> Congratulations on the new job MavGo!


Thanks-a few hectic moments so far but overall pretty happy with it.


----------



## User169 (5 Nov 2017)

Cucumber cooler from Austmann. A bit wishy washy.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Nov 2017)

2/36


----------



## User169 (5 Nov 2017)

First thing from Burning Sky that I haven’t enjoyed. Too sweet for my taste and a bit too peary.


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Nov 2017)

Cobnut


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Nov 2017)

This year's batch is out so thought I'd check on last year's bargain haul. There's Nelson Sauvin hops in this bad boy. Quite a sweet aroma, very malty, toffee and caramel, raisins too, all that old baloney. The taste is quite sweet and warming, not overly complex or alcoholly. One to savour, it's doing ok, another 10 or 20 years and it'll have settled in quite nicely.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Nov 2017)

Kulmbacher my lord Kulmbacher, oh lordy Kulmbacher.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Nov 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> I'm going to say it out loud. I don't want to because I know the guys, they're nice and local to me but I don't like Ticketybrew beers that much. They insist on Belgian yeasts in everything and it doesn't usually work. They do an Earl Grey strong IPA (more tea) that tastes like mouthwash.
> 
> However, this is lovely. Banana esters and quite malty / beery.
> 
> View attachment 381641



They do (did?) a stout that was an absolute belter - it was on draught at Sandbar once, but I've not seen it since (only a star anise infused variant which, while ok, only hinted at the greatness of the unadorned beer).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Nov 2017)

Love this beer. Would love a Sorachi Ace porter/stout.
View attachment 381978


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Nov 2017)

A new one or three for me tonight. 

A pint of Cascadian dark ale from Wild Weather Ales (grapefruity at the front, just all round fruity in the middle and a strong, bitter citrus pith aftertaste. Good fun in a glass);
a pint of Whitstable Brewery's Kentish Reserve (which tasted more like apple than any cider I've ever drunk does. Still fun on the palate though);
and a pint of Fuller's Red Fox, an enjoyable autumn ale. 

And, bearing in mind Deptford's still London prices, a tenner plus pocket change seems eminently reasonable.


----------



## User169 (6 Nov 2017)

Brewski outta Gotenborg.

“Stone the Crows” named in honor of everyone’s favorite Welsh beer vlogger, Simon Martin.

Pretty tasty ackshully


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Nov 2017)

Hophead


----------



## Hugh Manatee (6 Nov 2017)

This one had slipped under the radar. As a result it has managed to go well past the best before date. Still very good though.


----------



## User169 (6 Nov 2017)

DP said:


> Brewski outta Gotenborg.
> 
> “Stone the Crows” named in honor of everyone’s favorite Welsh beer vlogger, Simon Martin.
> 
> ...



And here’s the man himself reviewing it...


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XcqSyQoYZms


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Nov 2017)

DP said:


> And here’s the man himself reviewing it...
> 
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XcqSyQoYZms



He's a bit of a nobber innit


----------



## User169 (6 Nov 2017)

DP said:


> Brewski outta Gotenborg.
> 
> “Stone the Crows” named in honor of everyone’s favorite Welsh beer vlogger, Simon Martin.
> 
> ...



Ah man, house next door to the pub is for sale!

https://www.funda.nl/koop/utrecht/huis-85647832-lange-smeestraat-35-35bs/


----------



## rich p (6 Nov 2017)

DP said:


> Ah man, house next door to the pub is for sale!
> 
> https://www.funda.nl/koop/utrecht/huis-85647832-lange-smeestraat-35-35bs/


Bit pricey!

This says it has 5 different hops and 6 different malts. They must have been using up leftovers from the cupboard cos it wasn't worth it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Nov 2017)

DP said:


> Ah man, house next door to the pub is for sale!
> 
> https://www.funda.nl/koop/utrecht/huis-85647832-lange-smeestraat-35-35bs/



Go it dp!


----------



## rich p (6 Nov 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Go it dp!


Just buy the boozer - sorted. I'm free to run the bar on Mondays and Thursdays.


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Nov 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> They do (did?) a stout that was an absolute belter - it was on draught at Sandbar once, but I've not seen it since (only a star anise infused variant which, while ok, only hinted at the greatness of the unadorned beer).


+1 on that-the Dubbel is quality though. I'm just continuing my exploration of drinking emporia and beer shops in Penrith (Graham's in the Market Square are now stocking fine ales from the Strands Brewery in darkest Nether Wasdale).


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFiuzTOitc0


----------



## User169 (8 Nov 2017)

Juicy NEIPA outta Breda. Gets a single “Dang!” on the dp rating scale. A bit of a herbal finish and not too sweet.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Nov 2017)

I've just been stood up on a shitty Virgin train for an hour and a half and all I've got to show for it is a Tesco IPA, still after that ordeal it's a double dang yumtus.


----------



## Daddy Pig (8 Nov 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I've just been stood up on a shitty Virgin train for an hour and a half and all I've got to show for it is a Tesco IPA, still after that ordeal it's a double dang yumtus.


----------



## User482 (8 Nov 2017)

Porter, made by a friend. Beautiful aroma of chocolate and vine fruits, roasted coffee and some malty sweetness. Restrained yeast and hops.

The yeast from this is busy fermenting my own porter.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Nov 2017)




----------



## J1888 (9 Nov 2017)

This cold weather makes a nice dark beer all the better.

A bottle of Schlenkerla Rauchbier Marzen and now a bottle of Kernel's Export India Porter.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Nov 2017)

tlh found a left-over bottle of Icelandic Smoked Porter and put it in the fridge.











Dang, but she's a keeper...


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Nov 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I've just been stood up on a shitty Virgin train for an hour and a half and all I've got to show for it is a Tesco IPA, still after that ordeal it's a double dang yumtus.


Symps! No Red Willow?


----------



## Dirk (10 Nov 2017)

Yay.... it's Friday!


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Nov 2017)

Another new Cloudwater.

They describe it as low alcohol. Yeah, cos it's only, like, 4.7%

Collaboration with Jester King from Texas y'all

Decently hoppy but a bit flat


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Nov 2017)

More Cloudwater. Always better when not collaborating. Also a bit flat though. I wonder if they've dialed down the carbonation after the great Apple Pie explosions

Bittererer than the last one, I imagine that's Simcoe or saink


----------



## User169 (10 Nov 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> after the great Apple Pie explosions
> 
> View attachment 382550



Do tell!


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Nov 2017)

Lets Make Apple Pie Great Again was a Cloudwater beer earlier this year that was brewed with apple syrup and canned. Cloudwater, of course, always urge us to "drink fresh" but naturally some people put a can or two in the cupboard to drink "sometime".

The Apple Pie, however, was still brewing in the can and there were reports of explosions. There was a recall and ex-gratia offers of compensation to the affected.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bx5q_2c-9WPqTEcxR2x1N0FTM1E/view


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Nov 2017)

Wow! I was told this was good but it's not just good, it's ace! At £3.10 for a cask pint it's actually amazing

Creamy, sweet, stout. Lush


----------



## SteveF (10 Nov 2017)

Hope, Back in Black to get the weekend started


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Nov 2017)

It's a Cloudwater day

I am a lucky boy


----------



## User169 (10 Nov 2017)

Top muggage. Magic Rocks gluten free one. I used to work for the company that developed the technology Magic Rock uses to make it.

Tasty.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Nov 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Wow! I was told this was good but it's not just good, it's ace! At £3.10 for a cask pint it's actually amazing
> 
> Creamy, sweet, stout. Lush
> 
> View attachment 382565



Good to know. I've got a couple of groupon vouchers to visit their tap and was a bit "meh" until it got the Mossy seal of approval


----------



## User169 (10 Nov 2017)

Jai-Alai outta Florida: one of the great US-style IPAs. Can's 2 months old, so not too bad. Loads of marmalade flavour (simcoe dry hopping) and forward malt. Lovely stuff.


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Nov 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Good to know. I've got a couple of groupon vouchers to visit their tap and was a bit "meh" until it got the Mossy seal of approval


Steady

The tap is poor

V. Expensive

Rudy's pizza is next door though


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Nov 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Creamy, sweet, stout. Lush


You could almost be describing yourself...


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Nov 2017)

Marmion said:


> You could almost be describing yourself...


That might be the nicest thing you've ever said to me


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Nov 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> That might be the nicest thing you've ever said to me


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Nov 2017)

Chum's house offering, Italian beer, 9%, slight malt, bit too alcohol in taste. Kind of reminds me of Gold Label. OK though.


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Nov 2017)

One photo i didn't share last night...

I think I've decided I'm not that keen on this style of beer. Not sure what the correct name is so I'm saying barrell aged old sour ale.

Not keen on the Demerara sugar / malt vinegar thing.






It's reminiscent off Duchesses du Bourgogne but not quite so intense


----------



## User482 (11 Nov 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> One photo i didn't share last night...
> 
> I think I've decided I'm not that keen on this style of beer. Not sure what the correct name is so I'm saying barrell aged old sour ale.
> 
> ...


IMO the Bourgogne is a much better example of the style.


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Nov 2017)

If you need me, you know where to find me


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Nov 2017)

With a number 7 on the glass in the above picture is Ringmaster Chipotle Chocolate Porter.

I think I know what I'll be having after polishing these thirds and a Bearded Lady.


----------



## Crackle (11 Nov 2017)

Peerless Oatmeal Stout


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Nov 2017)

Crackle said:


> Peerless Oatmeal Stout
> 
> View attachment 382720


No head crax?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Nov 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> No head crax?



Photoshopped.


----------



## Crackle (11 Nov 2017)

Pah


----------



## Daddy Pig (12 Nov 2017)

Something post turbo session, appropriately named as i was puffing and wheezing all the way up the hills...

Lovely smokiness which isn't cloying at all. Makes me wish I had the fire lit...


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Nov 2017)

This is £9.90 a pint in my local (gasp)

It is very nice but not sure it's nine pounds ninety nice


----------



## Daddy Pig (12 Nov 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> This is £9.90 a pint in my local (gasp)
> 
> It is very nice but not sure it's nine pounds ninety nice
> 
> View attachment 382807


Dont they do halves?


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Nov 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Dont they do halves?


I had two thirds


----------



## petek (12 Nov 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> This is £9.90 a pint in my local (gasp)
> 
> It is very nice but not sure it's nine pounds ninety nice
> 
> View attachment 382807


Any landlord charging £9-90 for a pint deserves to be run out of town on a rail.
Along with any punters daft enough to pay £9-90 for a pint of ale.


----------



## J1888 (12 Nov 2017)

Does irk me when restaurants serve stout fridge-cold. Happened this afternoon and personally, I don't think it's right.

Still, I'm having a couple of bottles of porter and a bottle of stout this afternoon. With the explosion of craft beer (not actually referring to the Cloudwater referred to upthread), larger breweries seem a bit meh these days, but some of their beers are actually good - this afternoon I'll enjoy a Fullers London Porter, because it's actually quite good.


----------



## J1888 (12 Nov 2017)

petek said:


> Any landlord charging £9-90 for a pint deserves to be run out of town on a rail.
> Along with any punters daft enough to pay £9-90 for a pint of ale.



I paid £6.20 for a pint of Beavertown Gamma Ray on Friday in London, which I think is even worse.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Nov 2017)

Flagship, slightly over chilled but that's actually welcome as I've been shifting stuff around and thirsts need slaking.


----------



## stephec (12 Nov 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> This is £9.90 a pint in my local (gasp)
> 
> It is very nice but not sure it's nine pounds ninety nice
> 
> View attachment 382807


That reminds me of this.


----------



## User169 (12 Nov 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> This is £9.90 a pint in my local (gasp)
> 
> It is very nice but not sure it's nine pounds ninety nice
> 
> View attachment 382807



Want!!


----------



## User169 (12 Nov 2017)

Top name! 

Tonka beans have been added to the list of "stuff wot shouldn't be in beer"


----------



## nickyboy (12 Nov 2017)

J1888 said:


> 
> I paid £6.20 for a pint of Beavertown Gamma Ray on Friday in London, which I think is even worse.



I paid a similar amount for Gamma Ray in London. When "standard" beer in London is £4.50 a pint or so, I didn't think it was too bad, all considered

I'm trying to imagine where Mossy's "local" is. I doubt it's Irlam. You can still get a proper night out in Irlam for £9.90


----------



## Daddy Pig (12 Nov 2017)

User said:


> What would George Orwell make of that?


Better than the Pint glass being half empty I guess?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Nov 2017)

I just had a pint of Hogs Back's single hop varietiy, Azacca, and really enjoyed it. Elderflowery at the ding stage, with a very pleasant, if not exciting, dong . Over 8 on the guzzleometer. For the record, it was preceded by a Citradelic (Citradelia?) which went tingle-hop-hop-hop, so ding with a far too long dong (6.3 on the GoM); and followed by an Anchor Titanic, which I obviously just had to sink. 7.2*.

*note: guzzleometry is not a precise science and is subject to periodic recalibration.


----------



## smutchin (12 Nov 2017)

My dad was in the Four Candles yesterday and picked up some beer to go with lunch today. When I spoke to him yesterday afternoon, he said he "wasn't sure whether to take the risk", which seemed odd to me - it's not usually a risk buying beer from the Four Candles. Far from it.

When I arrived over there this afternoon, I discovered the reason for his uncertainty...






It's actually pretty good. A little odd but it works surprisingly well. It's a strong and well-hopped beer - and I think it needs to be to avoid being overwhelmed by the coconut. I don't know exactly what hops are used - it said there were five different types on the label but didn't specify which, but I suspect 'New World' varieties like Nelson Sauvin or Mosaic as it definitely had that 'tropical' flavour which complements the coconut quite well. In fact, the whole thing was like a malty piña colada - but much more pleasant than that sounds.

Not that I would go out of my way to seek it out again in future. And I understand Mike, the landlord, is not a fan - so he's unlikely to allow Paul, the brewer, to repeat that particular experiment.


----------



## J1888 (12 Nov 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I paid a similar amount for Gamma Ray in London. When "standard" beer in London is £4.50 a pint or so, I didn't think it was too bad, all considered
> 
> I'm trying to imagine where Mossy's "local" is. I doubt it's Irlam. You can still get a proper night out in Irlam for £9.90



I pay £4.90 for Neck Oil in Balham, ergo Gamma Ray shouldn't be £6.20 in Waterloo


----------



## Daddy Pig (12 Nov 2017)

smutchin said:


> My dad was in the Four Candles yesterday and picked up some beer to go with lunch today. When I spoke to him yesterday afternoon, he said he "wasn't sure whether to take the risk", which seemed odd to me - it's not usually a risk buying beer from the Four Candles. Far from it.
> 
> When I arrived over there this afternoon, I discovered the reason for his uncertainty...
> 
> ...


Drink using a martini glass with umbrella and slice of pineapple on the rim of the glass... lovely jubbly


----------



## smutchin (12 Nov 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Drink using a martini glass with umbrella and slice of pineapple on the rim of the glass... lovely jubbly



You'd need a very large martini glass - there's a lot of sediment so it needs to be fully decanted in one go.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Nov 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I paid a similar amount for Gamma Ray in London. When "standard" beer in London is £4.50 a pint or so, I didn't think it was too bad, all considered
> 
> I'm trying to imagine where Mossy's "local" is. I doubt it's Irlam. You can still get a proper night out in Irlam for £9.90


You would be able to if all the pubs hadn't gone bust


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Nov 2017)

SteveF said:


> Hope, Back in Black to get the weekend started
> 
> View attachment 382597


Fear can hold you prisoner....hope can set you free. Just visited Dockray Hall, Penrith (a Cumbrian Legendary Ales pub) enjoying some Salopian Boomerang, a most excellent 6.9% IPA (if 6 turned out to be 9, I don't mind baby, I don't mind...). I've just moved on to CLA's IPA #1 (less hoppy, lower abv, very drinkable) followed by Fallen's Session IPA (3.9% , a very good session IPA with lots of flavour). I've spotted Wylam there as well and together with the Fell Bar, plus the Brackenrigg Inn just round the corner from where I work and lots of nice pubs in the surrounding villages , such as the Boot & Shoe in Greystoke , that looks like my beer drinking needs being very well served.


----------



## Dirk (13 Nov 2017)

Fingle Bridge, Drewsteignton.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Nov 2017)

Job for you @DP or @User482


----------



## User169 (13 Nov 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Job for you @DP or @User482




"Hello I'm the new assistant brewer"

_"OK, here's your brush - get cleaning"_

"No, I'm the new assistant brewer"

_"Like I said, here's your brush - get cleaning"_


----------



## Daddy Pig (13 Nov 2017)

Dirk said:


> Fingle Bridge, Drewsteignton.
> View attachment 382962


Not too far away from me... cold day down there!


----------



## Dirk (13 Nov 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Not too far away from me... cold day down there!


Pleasant walking weather.
Where are you?


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Nov 2017)

My friends are in an Amsterdam pub where an American tourist has just bellowed at the bar tender "Get me a Duvel so that I can get a baseline on these beers"


----------



## srw (13 Nov 2017)

Neck oil. Meh. Cold, fizzy, vaguely fruity, no malt. Lager with pretensions.


----------



## Daddy Pig (13 Nov 2017)

Dirk said:


> Pleasant walking weather.
> Where are you?


We live in South Zeal. Couple of pubs, one has good food as well.
You should try the nobody inn near you way, good beers and food, excellent cheese selection and great range of malt whisky.
Also, a bit further afield in spreyton is the tom cobley. Usually 10 real ales on. Many camra awards.


----------



## Daddy Pig (13 Nov 2017)

srw said:


> Neck oil. Meh. Cold, fizzy, vaguely fruity, no malt. Lager with pretensions.


Agreed... and you also forgot over priced!


----------



## User482 (13 Nov 2017)

srw said:


> Neck oil. Meh. Cold, fizzy, vaguely fruity, no malt. Lager with pretensions.


Sounds pretty much how it's supposed to be. Why on earth did you buy it?


----------



## Daddy Pig (13 Nov 2017)

So the current beer in drinking austmann, a coffee porter. Just perusing the ingredients and it has 'aroma listed before hops and yeast. What the hell is that then? (I' guessing they've pumped something into it that natural yet undisclosed)


----------



## srw (13 Nov 2017)

User482 said:


> Sounds pretty much how it's supposed to be. Why on earth did you buy it?


The usual. Someone else was buying, there was a rack of uninspiring keg taps in front of me, I couldn't see what was in the fridge, and brewery and beer have been mentioned in dispatches.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Nov 2017)

tesco now sell Neck Oil

£1.90 a can


----------



## User482 (13 Nov 2017)

srw said:


> The usual. Someone else was buying, there was a rack of uninspiring keg taps in front of me, I couldn't see what was in the fridge, and brewery and beer have been mentioned in dispatches.


Oh, sure. I think it's a good beer, but pretty much the definition of one you'd dislike!


----------



## Dirk (13 Nov 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> We live in South Zeal. Couple of pubs, one has good food as well.
> You should try the nobody inn near you way, good beers and food, excellent cheese selection and great range of malt whisky.
> Also, a bit further afield in spreyton is the tom cobley. Usually 10 real ales on. Many camra awards.


Went through South Zeal today. I've cycled through it a few times as well.
I've been to the Nobody Inn a couple of times. The food and beer were excellent.
Off to Exeter tomorrow, so might nip down to the Prospect on the Quay.
We like the Ring o' Bells at Chagford, the Plume of Feathers at Princetown and the Peter Tavy inn at.....er......Peter Tavy. Both do good food and excellent beer.
Must go to the Highwayman this week; been past it hundreds of times, but never been in.


----------



## User169 (13 Nov 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> So the current beer in drinking austmann, a coffee porter. Just perusing the ingredients and it has 'aroma listed before hops and yeast. What the hell is that then? (I' guessing they've pumped something into it that natural yet undisclosed)



A type of malt - “aroma” or “aromatic” malt. It’s a Belgian style of malt and would make sense in a porter.


----------



## Daddy Pig (13 Nov 2017)

Dirk said:


> Went through South Zeal today. I've cycled through it a few times as well.
> I've been to the Nobody Inn a couple of times. The food and beer were excellent.
> Off to Exeter tomorrow, so might nip down to the Prospect on the Quay.
> We like the Ring o' Bells at Chagford, the Plume of Feathers at Princetown and the Peter Tavy inn at.....er......Peter Tavy. Both do good food and excellent beer.
> Must go to the Highwayman this week; been past it hundreds of times, but never been in.


Over one past that place many times but rather odd and apparently even stranger inside! Dartmoor inn is a nice place to eat. Plume had been a regular stop during my uni years, plenty of heavy night' in there and a campsite out back to roll into your tent slightly worse for ware! 
My mate and I had a funny conversation with an local old boy in the Peter Tavy, about how Tavy was pronounced. He almost had a fit of laughter with the broadest Devonian accent you could ever hear! Still they have some good beer there...


----------



## Dirk (13 Nov 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> My mate and I had a funny conversation with an local old boy in the Peter Tavy, about how Tavy was pronounced. He almost had a fit of laughter with the broadest Devonian accent you could ever hear! Still they have some good beer there...


....and excellent pies.
We like the Castle Inn at Lydford as well.


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Nov 2017)

This was rather good last night


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Nov 2017)

User3094 said:


> Anyone use the CAMRA app?
> 
> I use it extensively, have loads of purple pins.


Tell us more... what does it do? Does one have to be a Camra member to use it? Are purple pins a good thing?


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Nov 2017)

User3094 said:


> Its the Good Beer Guide in App form, so you can do "near me" searches and it will map you all the nearest CAMRA pubs (showing as red pins, which turn purple when visited).
> 
> I used it loads when I travelled with work a lot (anything to get me out of those hideous Harvester places).
> 
> ...


Hhhhmmm...

It doesn't get many favourable reviews (the current version) does it?



Someone said:


> how could anyone think this junk was better than what it was replacing. Search is a f** disgrace. You can't edit your comments once you've made them and it won't work offline, real schoolboy errors. What a bunch of incompetent idiots.



There is only one version in the Google Play Store (I have no idea about what's available for iOS).


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Nov 2017)

I use caskfinder, free app, ok.


----------



## User169 (14 Nov 2017)

I just look on ratebeer wherever I'm going. That also gives you bottle shops and places to eat as well as bars.


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2017)

Dartmoor IPA.
In the Highwayman at Sourton.


----------



## Daddy Pig (14 Nov 2017)

Dirk said:


> Dartmoor IPA.
> In the Highwayman at Sourton.
> 
> View attachment 383088


Get a photo of the front if the pub... I take it's as bonkers inside as it is outside?


----------



## Tin Pot (14 Nov 2017)

With the politics forum shutdown I'm coming in here for a beer, anyone with me?

@User13710 @User10119 @jefmcg @User @slowmotion et al

Mines an ale, what are you having?


----------



## srw (14 Nov 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> With the politics forum shutdown I'm coming in here for a beer, anyone with me?


Some of us have been here for quite some time. @theclaud @User13710 @User482 (and no doubt others - apologies to anyone who feels slighted).


----------



## Tin Pot (14 Nov 2017)

srw said:


> Some of us have been here for quite some time. @theclaud @User13710 @User482 (and no doubt others - apologies to anyone who feels slighted).



Ah, I thought I saw a table in the corner where hemp and tweed attire fits right in. My round


----------



## rich p (14 Nov 2017)

Oh Christ, I'm getting a bad feeling about this...


----------



## Tin Pot (14 Nov 2017)

rich p said:


> Oh Christ, I'm getting a bad feeling about this...


Mwa ha ha!

No, we're only allowed to talk non-politics stuff


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Get a photo of the front if the pub... I take it's as bonkers inside as it is outside?


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2017)

Highwayman Inn - more pics.


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2017)




----------



## slowmotion (14 Nov 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> With the politics forum shutdown I'm coming in here for a beer, anyone with me?
> 
> @User13710 @User10119 @jefmcg @User @slowmotion et al
> 
> Mines an ale, what are you having?


Yellow beer please.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Nov 2017)

Dirk said:


> Highwayman Inn - more pics.
> View attachment 383092
> View attachment 383093
> 
> View attachment 383094


Is that the one in Devon?


----------



## Dirk (14 Nov 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Is that the one in Devon?


Yes, at Sourton.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Nov 2017)

Dirk said:


> Yes, at Sourton.


I went there once. I found the place slightly disturbing, like something out of a Hammer Horror film.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Nov 2017)

If you go back to page 1 of this thread, this is how it started out....more of a virtual pub that folk would come into, order a pint and some pork scratchings and that's about it

Gawd knows how or when it morphed into it's current guise of fancy beers served in thirds and discussions on exotic hop varieties


----------



## User169 (14 Nov 2017)

nickyboy said:


> If you go back to page 1 of this thread, this is how it started out....more of a virtual pub that folk would come into, order a pint and some pork scratchings and that's about it
> 
> Gawd knows how or when it morphed into it's current guise of fancy beers served in thirds and discussions on exotic hop varieties



I think it reflects the way the beer industry has changed over the last 10 years - largely for the better I'd say.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Nov 2017)

User said:


> This thread, as it now is, is one of the reasons I will persevere with CC. I have learned more about beer, and expanded my beer horizons because of this thread.
> If it had remained as it started, it might as well be the t thread where no one actually talks about tea.



Don't get me wrong, I too find it a really good thread and I've also expanded my beery horizons as a result. I was just interested to see how it started off (and the first 20 pages or so are like the tea thread...couldn't be arsed to read any more) and what it's become


----------



## Daddy Pig (14 Nov 2017)

Talking of fancy beers...






I love this. Coffee and the sweetness of a milk stout, lovely. I should have saved it as a hangover cure...


----------



## Tin Pot (14 Nov 2017)

Well, I'm sitting here bemoaning the lack of pubs between Orpington and Bromley. In fact, there are no really great pubs, just some okay Ines around here.

Nursing a pint of Fireside


----------



## Daddy Pig (14 Nov 2017)

St Austell beer festival only 10 1/2 days away...

I don't get out much but I have my one pass of the year....


----------



## Tin Pot (14 Nov 2017)

Bliney, that went quick. Arguing about the rise of fascism.


----------



## Daddy Pig (14 Nov 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Bliney, that went quick. Arguing about the rise of fascism.
> 
> View attachment 383123


Better get another one in quickly then...


----------



## Tin Pot (14 Nov 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Better get another one in quickly then...


Done and done.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Nov 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> View attachment 383132
> 
> Done and done.



That looks like a pretty decent pint


----------



## stephec (14 Nov 2017)

I had this in my Beer52 box a few months ago, it's good stuff.

Now £4.49 a box in Quality Save.


----------



## Daddy Pig (15 Nov 2017)

Is it bad to say I'm gasping for a beer at 11.30 am?


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Nov 2017)

Dirk said:


> Fingle Bridge, Drewsteignton.
> View attachment 382962


A most agreeable place to enjoy some fine ales.


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Nov 2017)

Dirk said:


> Dartmoor IPA.
> In the Highwayman at Sourton.
> 
> View attachment 383088


Looks like a certain skeletal CCer has been doing a bit of modelling!


----------



## Dirk (15 Nov 2017)

In the Elephant's Nest.


----------



## Dirk (15 Nov 2017)

I was going to the Peter Tavy Inn for lunch today, but the place was rammed - couldn't get on the car park or park down the lane.
Place was full of bloody pensioners!


----------



## Dirk (15 Nov 2017)

User3094 said:


> Are you on holiday or just a raging alcoholic?


It's essential research.......


----------



## Dirk (15 Nov 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Is it bad to say I'm gasping for a beer at 11.30 am?


That late?!


----------



## theclaud (15 Nov 2017)

User3094 said:


> Are you on holiday or just a raging alcoholic?


Are the two things mutually exclusive?


----------



## User482 (15 Nov 2017)

theclaud said:


> Are the two things mutually exclusive?


The way I see it, the former is an excellent opportunity to indulge the latter.


----------



## Dirk (15 Nov 2017)

User482 said:


> The way I see it, the former is an excellent opportunity to indulge the latter.


Just for the record...I'm a gentleman of leisure and independent means......and everyone should have a hobby.


----------



## srw (15 Nov 2017)

Dirk said:


> Just for the record...I'm a gentleman of leisure and independent means......and everyone should have a hobby.


People have been too polite for too long.






It's over there ------------------------------------>


----------



## Spartak (15 Nov 2017)

Nice glass....


----------



## srw (15 Nov 2017)

Spartak said:


> Nice glass....


Mediocre lager.


----------



## Dirk (15 Nov 2017)

srw said:


> People have been too polite for too long.
> View attachment 383249
> 
> 
> It's over there ------------------------------------>


It was actually Proper Job IPA; they'd run out of the correct glasses.


----------



## Spartak (15 Nov 2017)

srw said:


> Mediocre lager.



It wasn't even that good !!!


----------



## Daddy Pig (15 Nov 2017)

srw said:


> People have been too polite for too long.
> View attachment 383249
> 
> 
> It's over there ------------------------------------>


Thats nice stuff that is.. only about 8 miles away as the crow flies...


----------



## User169 (15 Nov 2017)

Taras Boulba.

Belgian style IPA. Lovely stuff.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Nov 2017)

Not posted for a while, not had a beer for a while, but - in town tonight, with a post. And a beer. 
PS Nelson's listing to port...er.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Nov 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Not posted for a while, not had a beer for a while, but - in town tonight, with a post. And a beer.
> PS Nelson's listing to port...er.
> View attachment 383269


Must be about £400 a pint that close to the centre of London*


* I have no idea if it is or not but imagine it is...


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Nov 2017)

Mossy won quiz tonight! A team of one

The spoils:


DP said:


> Taras Boulba.
> 
> Belgian style IPA. Lovely stuff.
> 
> View attachment 383261


A permanent fixture, the only one, on keg in Beermoth Cafe in Manchester


----------



## User169 (15 Nov 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Mossy won quiz tonight! A team of one
> 
> The spoils:
> 
> A permanent fixture, the only one, on keg in Beermoth Cafe in Manchester



Was talking to Flozza (beer bar maestro at BBNo) about it today and he called it the “brewers choice”. If I ran a bar it would be the house beer.


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Nov 2017)

DP said:


> Was talking to Flozza (beer bar maestro at BBNo) about it today and he called it the “brewers choice”. If I ran a bar it would be the house beer.


That stuff, apropos of nothing, about quiz night, was the remnants of an unposted post from last night 

The stuff about Taras Boulba, the last sentence, was the only relevant bit


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Nov 2017)

I bought a couple of cans of Stone IPA (German version) today. Underwhelmed.

Thankfully I also got some Westmalle and Duvel 3Hop and Chimay as well


----------



## SteveF (15 Nov 2017)

I've let the team down, went to The Alchemist in London at the weekend and had.... Cocktails.... Soz 

This was a Mad Hatter:


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Nov 2017)

Naylor's Citradelic, Wantsum Green Hop (Fuggles), Hog's Back RIP snorter. No marks as drinking from need more than tasting.... (Stopped at 3 because the last time I drank more than that I fell off my bike on the way home.)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Nov 2017)

SteveF said:


> I've let the team down, went to The Alchemist in London at the weekend and had.... Cocktails.... Soz
> 
> This was a Mad Hatter:
> 
> View attachment 383287


A new cocktail, the @Crackle pour


----------



## Crackle (15 Nov 2017)

They look like Rich's hair tonic.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Nov 2017)

Marmion said:


> I bought a couple of cans of Stone IPA (German version) today. Underwhelmed.
> 
> Thankfully I also got some Westmalle and Duvel 3Hop and Chimay as well


Chimay (Blue) is excellent. I keep forgetting just how good it is (possibly due to it being readily available)


----------



## rich p (16 Nov 2017)

Crackle said:


> They look like Rich's hair tonic.


Like I need that!

I had a couple in the little micropub I really like. It' a newish venture and is doing good business. Beer changes regularly and is always interesting. 
I had a pint of the Reunion which was indeed fruity and warming but the star was the IPA from local Arundel brewery. And only a fiver for 7.2% of delight.


----------



## Dirk (16 Nov 2017)

£5.80 a pint!


----------



## Dirk (16 Nov 2017)

User3094 said:


> 7.4% + Brighton = £££££££££££££££££££££££££


I'd expect waitress service and a lift home at those prices!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Nov 2017)

Talking of prices, I realised where the White Hart was as I rode past it the other day. I've heard mention of it in this thread. What are their prices like?


----------



## Aperitif (16 Nov 2017)

Marmion said:


> Must be about £400 a pint that close to the centre of London*
> 
> 
> * I have no idea if it is or not but imagine it is...


£11.25 for a pint of porter and .5682 litres of Sierra Nevada. Son was in town , interviewing for a contract somewhere near. "It would be handy at this stage, Dad...£750 a day..."

'Hope you get it son. Your round.'
It was mild outside too, but not beer. I was so keen to get buses, taxis and Horatio involved, the beer shot turned out all richpardesque, sorry.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Nov 2017)

Richard Burhouse, Magic Rock founder, in the Morning Advertiser:

https://www.morningadvertiser.co.uk...have-to-be-more-stubborn-on-cask-beer-quality


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Nov 2017)

rich p said:


> Like I need that!
> 
> I had a couple in the little micropub I really like. It' a newish venture and is doing good business. Beer changes regularly and is always interesting.
> I had a pint of the Reunion which was indeed fruity and warming but the star was the IPA from local Arundel brewery. And only a fiver for 7.2% of delight.
> ...


I've been very impressed with the Arundel Brewery beers I've had in my Beer52 box so far. Meanwhile, up in the South lakes, there's a beer festival at the Britannia Inn in Elterwater (a top watering hole). The Bowfell Bitter from the Langdale Brewing Co was in especially good form t'other day...churs!


----------



## rich p (16 Nov 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Richard Burhouse, Magic Rock founder, in the Morning Advertiser:
> 
> https://www.morningadvertiser.co.uk...have-to-be-more-stubborn-on-cask-beer-quality


Very interesting and speaks directly to Dirk's shock at paying £5.80 for a pint of top notch, 7.2% premium cask product. Cheap at half the price.
You can pay almost £4 for a pint of ubiquitous,generic brown beer, such as Doombar.


----------



## Dirk (16 Nov 2017)

Otter Autumn Ale in the Ring 'o Bells, Chagford.


----------



## stephec (16 Nov 2017)

rich p said:


> Very interesting and speaks directly to Dirk's shock at paying £5.80 for a pint of top notch, 7.2% premium cask product. *Cheap at half the price.*
> You can pay almost £4 for a pint of ubiquitous,generic brown beer, such as Doombar.



Certainly would be.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Nov 2017)

Dirk said:


> Otter Autumn Ale in the Ring 'o Bells, Chagford.
> View attachment 383340


I was trying to work out whether that's unfined but there is nothing to say it is... was it over chilled?


----------



## rich p (16 Nov 2017)

stephec said:


> Certainly would be.


I've never understood that phrase!


----------



## User482 (16 Nov 2017)

rich p said:


> I've never understood that phrase!


According to Wiki, it dates from a time when "cheap" meant goods. "Cheap at twice the price" works much better...

Thinking of your beer, it's about twice the ABV of an ordinary bitter, at about twice the price. Seems fair enough to me.


----------



## rich p (16 Nov 2017)

User482 said:


> According to Wiki, it dates from a time when "cheap" meant goods. "Cheap at twice the price" works much better...
> 
> Thinking of your beer, it's about twice the ABV of an ordinary bitter, at about twice the price. Seems fair enough to me.


Quite, but even so, 2 pints of 3.8 bitter would set you back almost 8 quid in a proper pub. 
Perhaps Mossy could work out an algorithm that would allow for taste, lacing and ABV per Mossilarmi...


----------



## Tin Pot (16 Nov 2017)

Had a pint of Blindside today, quite nice.


----------



## Dirk (16 Nov 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> I was trying to work out whether that's unfined but there is nothing to say it is... was it over chilled?


Couldn't tell you.....it never touched the sides!


----------



## Daddy Pig (16 Nov 2017)

rich p said:


> Very interesting and speaks directly to Dirk's shock at paying £5.80 for a pint of top notch, 7.2% premium cask product. Cheap at half the price.
> You can pay almost £4 for a pint of ubiquitous,generic brown beer, such as Doombar.


The issue is cheap and value are often incorrectly interchangeably used. Doom bar at £4 per pint is neither cheap nor good value (imho), however £5.80 for 7.2% top notch beer is not cheap but still remains good value, in the eyes of the beholder/drinker.
These days (thanks to everyone here helping to open my eyes) I perceive the value of beer upon quality and then price. I'm now happy to pay more for excellence and less for average.


----------



## Dirk (16 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Oh, in that case any old pish will do.


Nah - my sides are quite fussy.


----------



## J1888 (16 Nov 2017)

Will be a pint of Longhorn IPA for me come 5 o'clock....£5.50 is too steep, but better than any of the 'continental' lagers


----------



## Dirk (16 Nov 2017)

User said:


> You reckon?


No.... I was lying.......


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Nov 2017)

A Christmas list jersey for beer drinking cyclists:






http://sixdnorth.bigcartel.com/product/six-north-cycling-jersey-road-fit-pre-order


----------



## rich p (17 Nov 2017)

Marmion said:


> A Christmas list jersey for beer drinking cyclists:
> 
> View attachment 383431
> 
> ...


Hmmm, 18 Mossilarmis.
Do you class yourself as a beer drinking cyclist in remission?


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Nov 2017)

I've just been trying out Tatton Obscura-a pukka dark hoppy ale, well worth a punt.


----------



## Dirk (17 Nov 2017)

Dartmoor Ales 'Dragons Breath' winter ale. Very nice!
In the Plume of Feathers, Princetown.







Followed by a light lunch - sausage baguette.


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Nov 2017)

Yesterday I was lucky enough to have a taste of this when someone invested vast numbers of Mossirlamis in a can:







Wow! An amazing BA style (no idea if a barrel was actually harmed in the aging of this beer) that the dowdy presentation suggests nothing of.

On the strength of that I have just chucked slightly fewer MIs at a can of this. It pours like sump oil and it's rich, toasty and very traditional.

Evil Twin. Why have I ignored it so long?






Get some


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Nov 2017)

Proud of it though I would have been, this Crackle pour is not my own work. In the bar tender's defence, it's not very chilled.

It's lacking in body but full of flavour. Coffee. Maybe that last mug of coffee on the warming plate when it's not worth brewing another jug.


----------



## User169 (17 Nov 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Yesterday I was lucky enough to have a taste of this when someone invested vast numbers of Mossirlamis in a can:
> 
> View attachment 383500
> 
> ...



I've tried both. The Biscotti break one is delish!


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Nov 2017)

DP said:


> I've tried both. The Biscotti break one is delish!


Innit though


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Nov 2017)

Gearing down a bit






Very reminiscent of some of Chorlton Brewery's best canned sours. I have long thought samphire would be perfect in a salty beer. I was right. Well, ok, Magic Rock and The Garden Brewery were right.

It's been in Oak too so it's a bit cardonnay-ey. And there's sumac. I think I like sumac. 

What's sumac?


----------



## Crackle (17 Nov 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Proud of it though I would have been, this Crackle pour is not my own work. In the bar tender's defence, it's not very chilled.
> 
> It's lacking in body but full of flavour. Coffee. Maybe that last mug of coffee on the warming plate when it's not worth brewing another jug.
> 
> View attachment 383509


What an amateur. Most of that is in the glass.


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Nov 2017)

Crackle said:


> What an amateur. Most of that is in the glass.


An absorbent beer mat hides a thousand sins


----------



## User169 (17 Nov 2017)

Train beer. This a great IPA.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Nov 2017)

Had a lot today....i think I need a new challenge....fook the job...


----------



## GM (17 Nov 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Gearing down a bit
> 
> View attachment 383511
> 
> ...





That can has got a good head on it !


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Nov 2017)

GM said:


> That can has got a good head on it !


We heard you the first time


----------



## GM (17 Nov 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> We heard you the first time




 just edited


----------



## SteveF (17 Nov 2017)

There is a small clue on the glass..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Nov 2017)

Whole Foods Market (#middleclassorwot) today and they were flogging off their HP Oktoberfest and as I bought everything they had I got an extra 10% off. Yay!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Nov 2017)

Hepworth's Pale Ale (with my fish fingers)


----------



## User482 (17 Nov 2017)

User said:


> @User482, see? Some grown ups eat fish fingers.


Only in age.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Nov 2017)

User said:


> @User482, see? Some grown ups eat fish fingers.


Yebbut some of them call them goujons.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Nov 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yebbut some of them call them goujons.


These were Clarence's finest...


----------



## theclaud (18 Nov 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Gearing down a bit
> 
> View attachment 383511
> 
> ...


It's that citrusy red tree bark you get in Turkish and Lebanese salads. That beer sounds lush, as we say down here.


----------



## Dirk (18 Nov 2017)

The Castle Inn, Lydford.


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Nov 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yebbut some of them call them goujons.


What's the difference between goujons and fishfingers? At least £5 Six Degrees American Lemongrass Wheat-slightly hoppy wheat, subtle lemongrass flavour, nice and refreshing y'all (it's from Kentucky). Proper Job is Pukka too-much prefer it to D******!


----------



## theclaud (18 Nov 2017)

I had a Tiny Rebel Mojito Sour the other night. I should have expected it to be minty from the name, but it came as a bit of a shock. I think mint (and kaffir lime, which shouldn't even be in a mojito either) might have to go on DP's list. Bit pricey for a 3.5%er as well. Followed this with a Wild Beer Tepache - notionally in the same vein but a class above. Ooooooh. A spicy ripe pineapple delight with all sorts of loveliness going on. 6% and cheaper than the Mojito - go figure. Pub was dark even for a decent camera, so I didn't bother.


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Nov 2017)

theclaud said:


> I had a Tiny Rebel Mojito Sour the other night. I should have expected it to be minty from the name, but it came as a bit of a shock. I think mint (and kaffir lime, which shouldn't even be in a mojito either) might have to go on DP's list. Bit pricey for a 3.5%er as well. Followed this with a Wild Beer Tepache - notionally in the same vein but a class above. Ooooooh. A spicy ripe pineapple delight with all sorts of loveliness going on. 6% and cheaper than the Mojito - go figure. Pub was dark even for a decent camera, so I didn't bother.


Dark for dark business...


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Nov 2017)

Three Sods IPA 4.4% on the right - 8/10

JHB from Oakham Ale 3.8% on the left - 6/10

Both quite hoppy.


----------



## theclaud (18 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Three Sods on the right - 8/10


I know Foodie was there, but who are the other two?


----------



## theclaud (18 Nov 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> What's the difference between goujons and fishfingers? At least £5 Six Degrees American Lemongrass Wheat-slightly hoppy wheat, subtle lemongrass flavour, nice and refreshing y'all (it's from Kentucky). Proper Job is Pukka too-much prefer it to D******!


I gave lemongrass a pass when Otley's first edition Thai-Bo came out - an unlikely drink rescued by sheer flair, but the subsequent ones after their fall from grace all tasted like washing-up liquid. 'Subtle' and 'lemongrass' are things that don't often meet in the same glass.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Nov 2017)

theclaud said:


> I know Foodie was there, but who are the other two?


Haven't a clue.

This place is missing CCs finest beer critics so buck up and visit.


----------



## User482 (18 Nov 2017)

All set for the rugby.


----------



## theclaud (18 Nov 2017)

User said:


> They didn't but, as I was in search of the weird and whacky, I did find some Yeastie Boys hot smoked IPA.


The Tepache appears to be limited edition, so I've ordered a couple of bottles. One of them has your name on it. Assuming you like pineapples, that is...


----------



## Daddy Pig (18 Nov 2017)

Decided to get a few regular British beers for once. Bargain 15 bottle for only £35... or about the same as 3 pints of Clodwater dipa.




Ive always wanted to try that naughty elf and they bizarrely had all 3 versions in!


----------



## rich p (18 Nov 2017)

theclaud said:


> Assuming you like pineapples, that is...


It's what makers a Hawaiian burger the delight that it is, after all...

A couple of pints of the superb Gun Vermont ...yumtus, as the pineapple hater might say.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Nov 2017)

rich p said:


> It's what makers a Hawaiian burger the delight that it is, after all...
> 
> A couple of pints of the superb Gun Vermont ...yumtus, as the pineapple hater might say.
> View attachment 383671



Pineapples are for Hawaiian pizzas surely!


----------



## rich p (18 Nov 2017)

Life & Death but surely it' not that important, is it? 
I like this beer. The blurb says it tastes of fruit salad. I might try it with double cream next.


----------



## rich p (18 Nov 2017)

p.s. That mess in the background is plucky little Scotland getting stuffed by NZ...


----------



## Daddy Pig (18 Nov 2017)

rich p said:


> p.s. That mess in the background is plucky little Scotland getting stuffed by NZ...


Would there be any other result?
Edit. They are having one hell of a game though...


----------



## Hugh Manatee (18 Nov 2017)

Ladies and gentlemen, I give you The Dark Side of the Moose.

This beer is so good I'm thinking of making a run to Bala or even the brewery before Christmas. I have cracked open this bottle tonight in order to raise a decent glass to the memory of Malcolm Young.

I like dark beers and have loved this one since having a cheeky half in a pub in Machynlleth.


----------



## rich p (18 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Goodness it is weird. Good weird though. Darker than I expected, although that presumably relates to the smokedness of the malt and a smart chilli smack on the lips.
> View attachment 383713


I think I've given up smokey beer.


----------



## rich p (18 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Which is your stronger subject, photography or rugby?


This is the beer thread, not the depth of focus thread


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Nov 2017)

Mrs M returned home a short time ago, with 4 x Duvel and 4 x burgers from my fave butcher (apart from @rich p's son obvs). She's not a bad 'un.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Nov 2017)

Grr, off to my local and there are 9 bikes locked to the stands outside, struggle to get bike into only available bit of Sheffield stand, enter to find it's 5 deep at the bar. They're only having a pickle festival! I could have died of thirst waiting to get served so I left, struggled to get the bike away from it's place of confinement and flounced off to the nearest Wetherforks. Still, the Wibblers Genesis (US Columbus hops) was enjoyable, with a rounded bitter aftertaste of Seville orange marmalade. 

A Ringwood's Fortyniner to follow, mostly to mark a return to normality but, though Ringwood has always struck me as a solid brewery, I got a slight sense of greenness in the foretaste and a vague impression of watered down apple juice to follow. Could have been a slightly off barrel/keg/cask. Or it could have been the beer....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Nov 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> They're only having a pickle festival!



You Englanders!!


----------



## John the Monkey (18 Nov 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I give you The Dark Side of the Moose.
> 
> This beer is so good I'm thinking of making a run to Bala or even the brewery before Christmas. I have cracked open this bottle tonight in order to raise a decent glass to the memory of Malcolm Young.
> 
> ...


It's a belter alright. The brewery shop is worth a visit, as is their joint venture pub, The Australia, up the other end of town.


----------



## theclaud (18 Nov 2017)

rich p said:


> I think I've given up smokey beer.


Bloody great wuss.


----------



## rich p (18 Nov 2017)

theclaud said:


> Bloody great wuss.


Takes years off your life, stains your fingers and makes your clothes smell.
They should make people drink it outside, huddled round the gas heater.


----------



## User482 (19 Nov 2017)

theclaud said:


> Bloody great wuss.


Great name for a beer...


----------



## Daddy Pig (19 Nov 2017)

User482 said:


> Great name for a beer...


Session ale is it?


----------



## Daddy Pig (19 Nov 2017)

Thank God (is good) for many things and Xmas markets are one if them. Baby asleep, superb beer from Exeter Beer cellar and mummy pig and no.1 piglet are happy shopping.





Apart from vanilla and treacle there's a taste I can't quite get my buds around... must keep trying!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Nov 2017)

It's a tough life being a Gurkha, especially if you have to drink the beer.


----------



## Daddy Pig (19 Nov 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It's a tough life being a Gurkha, especially if you have to drink the beer.
> 
> View attachment 383801


Was it getting a bit desperate?


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Nov 2017)

Collaboration with Modern Times

Super hazy, orange coloured beer made with oats and just about every possible expensive hop variety.

Funky, hop bomb


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Nov 2017)

This is a splendid pint of cask beer. Modern, light (ultra light) 4%, it IS malty and zesty, smells great, like malts on the air when I was little waking through Warrington.! Lemony. Excellent.


----------



## User169 (19 Nov 2017)

Lost and Found outta Brighton. Tasty!


----------



## User169 (19 Nov 2017)

Outta West Sussex- Uptown from Arundel Brewery. some nice London Ale III yeast flavor. Diesnt quite nail the color, but decent stuff.


----------



## J1888 (19 Nov 2017)

Thornbridge Chocolate Porter.

Good lord, what a beer.


----------



## User169 (19 Nov 2017)

Continuing the West Sussex odyssey. DIPA from Unbarred. Not bad. W Coast bitter style.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Nov 2017)

SchneiWei Eisbock, a 12% mofo, nice flavours and hides its alcohol well.


----------



## User482 (19 Nov 2017)

User482 said:


> View attachment 383650
> 
> All set for the rugby.


Blue sky drinking: traditional best bitter, plenty of malt and yeast flavour.

Up Pompeii: lots of fruity flavour and citrus hops. Very decent pale ale.

Nice tackle: brew pub special bitter. Toffee notes and bitterness, but a bit thin. Meh.

Hoff: Californian steam beer. Malty, fruity but unmemorable.

There were other beers but my memory became hazy.


----------



## Daddy Pig (19 Nov 2017)

Probably my favourite Devon micro putting out a seriously good stout coloured ale but with Christmas cake running through it. Rather nice pudding for a Sunday evening...


----------



## theclaud (19 Nov 2017)

OK so I have been drinking mulled wine all afternoon (yes I know >>>>) which made me think it was a good idea to stop off at the Alehouse on the way home. Pint of Big Hand Havok (OK but a bit muted on the hop front), pint of Proper Job (v nice) and an accidental two pints of (ooooh) Titanic Plum Porter. BUT not the ornery one - they now have a Grand Reserve at 6.5% - which is the same but more so, so my bike ride home was a little wobbly. A beer right up @srw's street.


----------



## Doseone (20 Nov 2017)

I'm yet to try something from this brewery that I don't like. These porters and stouts are growing on me, and I'll be buying more of this one.


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Nov 2017)

Not sure what his point is but it's pro-Brexit or anti-Brexit or summert to do with Brexit and beer:

http://barclayperkins.blogspot.co.uk/2017/11/uk-exports-to-european-union-1985-1994.html

It might not be anything to do with Brexit but I'm bored.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Nov 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Not sure what his point is but it's pro-Brexit or anti-Brexit or summert to do with Brexit and beer:
> 
> http://barclayperkins.blogspot.co.uk/2017/11/uk-exports-to-european-union-1985-1994.html
> 
> It might not be anything to do with Brexit but I'm bored.


I'm not sure how figures that stop in 1994 could be related to Brexit unless there's a follow up post planned.


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Nov 2017)

Free market started in 1994 (duty free ended) and the figures for exports shot up but he theorises that the exports were fake and then fails to speculate what will happen after Brexit when the free market might stop.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Nov 2017)

theclaud said:


> OK so I have been drinking mulled wine all afternoon (yes I know >>>>) which made me think it was a good idea to stop off at the Alehouse on the way home. Pint of Big Hand Havok (OK but a bit muted on the hop front), pint of Proper Job (v nice) and an accidental two pints of (ooooh) Titanic Plum Porter. BUT not the ornery one - they now have a Grand Reserve at 6.5% - which is the same but more so, so my bike ride home was a little wobbly. A beer right up @srw's street.



The Plum Porter is ace so I can't imagine how nice the turbo version is. 

"Big up" for the Proper Job. It' very hard to not like that


----------



## jongooligan (20 Nov 2017)

One great advantage of being partially retired is the weekday afternoon sesh. Today's was at the Moorings, Hett Hills. Strange name for a pub that's miles from the nearest water but the staff are very friendly and the beer is well kept.

Had a pint of Rudgate Battleaxe which has tepid reviews on Ratebeer but I enjoyed it so much I had a few more. Mrs. jg says, "Mmmm. Nutty toffee."


----------



## nickyboy (20 Nov 2017)

jongooligan said:


> One great advantage of being partially retired is the weekday afternoon sesh. Today's was at the Moorings, Hett Hills. Strange name for a pub that's miles from the nearest water but the staff are very friendly and the beer is well kept.
> 
> Had a pint of Rudgate Battleaxe which has tepid reviews on Ratebeer but I enjoyed it so much I had a few more. Mrs. jg says, "Mmmm. Nutty toffee."
> 
> View attachment 384026



That looks a jolly well kept pint


----------



## theclaud (20 Nov 2017)

User13710 said:


> Oh dear, wine before beer! Oh, hang on, mulled wine doesn't really count as wine does it. As you were ...


I was selling it but there had to be some quality control. It had rum in it because I couldn't find any brandy.


----------



## Daddy Pig (20 Nov 2017)

Anybody heard of beerwulf? Just put in an order, free delivery over 12 bottles but really low prices! Erdinger Eisbock at £2.29, Chimey Blue £1.59 etc! 
Mummy pig is biting her tongue about how much beer I have but I do love a bargain!


----------



## J1888 (20 Nov 2017)

Left Hand's Nitro Milk Stout tonight. Good, but not as good as I recall.

Next up is Rogue's Mocha Porter.


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Nov 2017)

theclaud said:


> OK so I have been drinking mulled wine all afternoon (yes I know >>>>) which made me think it was a good idea to stop off at the Alehouse on the way home. Pint of Big Hand Havok (OK but a bit muted on the hop front), pint of Proper Job (v nice) and an accidental two pints of (ooooh) Titanic Plum Porter. BUT not the ornery one - they now have a Grand Reserve at 6.5% - which is the same but more so, so my bike ride home was a little wobbly. A beer right up @srw's street.


Aaahhh...good old Grand Reserve!I've been trying Chorlton Imperial Sour (very Moorish, grows on you) at the Fell Bar in Penrith, currently on Cumbrian Legendary Ales IPA #1 (Dockray Hall) , also very drinkable, less hoppy than many,


----------



## User169 (20 Nov 2017)

J1888 said:


> Left Hand's Nitro Milk Stout tonight. Good, but not as good as I recall.
> 
> Next up is Rogue's Mocha Porter.



Was reading about Left Hands yesterday. They had to do a recall on the Nitro Milk Stout last year and shut down al, production for a couple of weeks. Turned out there was a diastaticus contamination - now they're suing their yeast supplier, White Labs.

Rogue is the only brewery I boycott.


----------



## J1888 (20 Nov 2017)

DP said:


> Was reading about Left Hands yesterday. They had to do a recall on the Nitro Milk Stout last year and shut down al, production for a couple of weeks. Turned out there was a diastaticus contamination - now they're suing their yeast supplier, White Labs.
> 
> Rogue is the only brewery I boycott.



Ooft just looked at Rogue's Wiki, sound like a right bunch of barstewards.

Shame, some of the beer is decent - not a regular drinker of their stuff, but their amber ale in the grenade can was good. Ah well, they can go fark themselves.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Nov 2017)

Phew, pickle festival's over at the local proper pub! 

Gingerbread man from Manning brewery: described itself as a ''ginger ruby'' and was neither ruby nor ginger. Very nice though; fruity at the front quickly switching to a dry bitterness at the end. The ginger took about half a pint before it kicked in as an aftertaste and then it lingered on about half a pint through the next. Which was a....

Loxley cask ale from Milestone brewery; is it named after something in the Archers? Anyhow, a nice enough beer aimed at doing cask beer well. 

Also a half of Fuller's Golden Pride, which was less golden than the Gingerbread man was ruby, and, if ever a strong beer tried to be a rum and coke, I'd give it 8.3 out of 10 for sheer effort. ( 8.3 being its ABV%. ) Dark and sweet, definitely sweet and slightly treacly. Reckon they've got a deal going with Tate and Lyle down the Thames.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Nov 2017)

Did someone mention this upthread? I cba looking tbf but this is Mary Anne Is Dead, Imperial Mint Chocolate Stout by Bone Machine Brew Co.

Too minty; losing the mint would gain plenty. Nice carbonation but the head vanished. It's a bit mouthwashy


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Nov 2017)

Marble have done a collaborative brew with Fullers.
https://www.fullers.co.uk/blog/beer-articles/fullers-and-friends-launch-tour
I am very excited about this.


----------



## User482 (22 Nov 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Marble have done a collaborative brew with Fullers.
> https://www.fullers.co.uk/blog/beer-articles/fullers-and-friends-launch-tour
> I am very excited about this.


Cloudwater, Thornbridge, Moor beer....very promising.


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Nov 2017)

Marble's are being released next week, I think;

View: https://twitter.com/marblebrewers/status/933318722126798850/photo/1


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Nov 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Marble's are being released next week, I think;
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/marblebrewers/status/933318722126798850/photo/1



That's the weekend sorted


----------



## Daddy Pig (22 Nov 2017)

Well, I've plotted my route through the upcoming beer festival (they released the beer list early) even drinking halves I'm up to 22 units across 12 beers... not sure I'm going to be left standing...


----------



## Daddy Pig (22 Nov 2017)

User said:


> You don't have to drink all of every half, or at least so I have heard.


It would be far too rude not to!


----------



## theclaud (22 Nov 2017)

User said:


> You don't have to drink all of every half


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Nov 2017)

User482 said:


> Cloudwater, Thornbridge, Moor beer....very promising.


I think I'm dreaming...moor than a feeling!Moor are one of my favourite breweries (and stocked by Booths as well).



Daddy Pig said:


> Well, I've plotted my route through the upcoming beer festival (they released the beer list early) even drinking halves I'm up to 22 units across 12 beers... not sure I'm going to be left standing...


Chapeau! to you Sir
I finished my last can of Fell Brewery Robust Porter-one of the best dark beers I've sampled this year, time to get some more (the Fell Bar have Fell Milk Stout on tap atm).


----------



## User482 (23 Nov 2017)

RichP seems to have nicked my phone...

Anyway, this is my latest brew. London porter, a nice earthy aroma with chocolate, coffee and some liquorice. A little lighter bodied than I'd anticipated. All in all, pretty good.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Nov 2017)

User482 said:


> View attachment 384399


It looks like beer and everything


----------



## User482 (23 Nov 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> It looks like beer and everything


I just tried another one. It's definitely beer.


----------



## theclaud (23 Nov 2017)

User482 said:


> I just tried another one. It's definitely beer.


Result.


----------



## User482 (23 Nov 2017)

theclaud said:


> Result.


Worryingly, I'm down to my last thirty bottles. I think I'll make some more this weekend.


----------



## theclaud (23 Nov 2017)

User482 said:


> Worryingly, I'm down to my last thirty bottles. I think I'll make some more this weekend.


I missed a beer delivery today. That's Adrian's Tepache in jeopardy.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Nov 2017)

four pints. some sort of pale ale. in a bakers. by the monument.


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Nov 2017)

User482 said:


> Worryingly, I'm down to my last thirty bottles. I think I'll make some more this weekend.


That's roughly twice as many as me...might need to buy a few more. I do have some whisky and red wine as well though. Getting back to the beer, the Buxton Myrcia Pale was in good form at the Fell Bar in Penrith t'other night, and they're getting a gooseberry sour IPA in from Buxton shortly (oops fruit in beer-IGMC!)


----------



## Dirk (24 Nov 2017)




----------



## srw (24 Nov 2017)

theclaud said:


> OK so I have been drinking mulled wine all afternoon (yes I know >>>>) which made me think it was a good idea to stop off at the Alehouse on the way home. Pint of Big Hand Havok (OK but a bit muted on the hop front), pint of Proper Job (v nice) and an accidental two pints of (ooooh) Titanic Plum Porter. BUT not the ornery one - they now have a Grand Reserve at 6.5% - which is the same but more so, so my bike ride home was a little wobbly. A beer right up @srw's street.


When can I come and visit? And will you promise that the Alehouse still has it when I arrive?


----------



## theclaud (24 Nov 2017)

srw said:


> When can I come and visit? And will you promise that the Alehouse still has it when I arrive?


It's a tricky promise to keep as my influence in the matter is small. However he's doing quite a good job of always having a robust strong dark beer of one kind or another, in addition to the hop bombs and the dull stuff.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Nov 2017)

Oh nice
We have a mini beer fest at the local
About 20 beers..

I may be some time


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Nov 2017)




----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Nov 2017)

Curentely enjoying Amazing Gazing..4% lovely beer


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Before and after?



 You know a thing or two @User


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Nov 2017)

I've just enjoyed a very nice dinner after my release...swmbo controlled my leave the pub time...
I do love her really.......honest bloody tea totalalers


----------



## Crackle (24 Nov 2017)

Flat white in a wine glass.

After a month long sinus problem, a dose of steroids, large enough to propel a TdeF winner, has finally sorted me out. This beer is actually the first thing I've been able to taste in a month.






Honestly; few things have tasted as good.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Nov 2017)

User said:


> It was either that, or you have a @rich p setting on your phone's camera.



I'm pleasantly oiled and well fed..been a very nice day off.
I have some very nice ales in the fridge but I've had enough , MK tomorrow early so being good...i so want to sneak off back to the pub


----------



## User482 (25 Nov 2017)

Just made an English IPA. Fuggles, goldings and Fuller's yeast.


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Nov 2017)

I may have a bottle of something with the Welsh game..in a mo
The Scotland game will cause a few bad heads tomorrow


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Nov 2017)

Grog and Gruel in Fort William







Witches Brew 8/10 very smooth and Smokey with dark chocolate malts.

Seven Giraffes 8/10 light. @Fab Foodie is rubbish at describing what he is tasting which is a little worrying for a food scientist.

The pub itself is great as it concentrates on Scottish drinks. Only problem we have found in the hosteleries so far is they don't take their sparklers off which for us is


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Nov 2017)

"Farmer Tan" is my local's house beer; brewed for them exclusively by Outstanding. It's a reliable fall back when the mojo goes






I have a Kilchoman on the side; just to get the mojo back


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Nov 2017)

Well that went pear shaped..
Kids phoned and we went out for food and a few London Prides


----------



## Daddy Pig (26 Nov 2017)

Beer festival all done and actually I was left a little disapponted sadly, maybe with all the specialist beer I've been drinking over the last year has left me wanting a bit more than ordinary. (All beers by St Austell unless marked!)
First off was a Ruby Mild @6% really quite ordinary if not bland (4/10) - Sarah Hughes it was most definitely not!
2. Coastal Brewery American pale (PAPA) 4.5%. Too much bitterness for a pale with none of that smooth mouthfeel I'd normally expect. I usually love their beers but what a miss! 3/10
3.Chocolate Orange milk stout (monkey wrench) 4.1% Bath Ales. Another miss, oily mouthfeel and no orange coming through 3/10
4. Mocha Chocca Lotta 6% - salvation at last. Huge coffee nose (where's my croissant - ok pasty will do) and chocolate coffee surging through my mouth 8/10
5. Nut Just Your Average Porter 5.5%. Coconuts. Pure evil 2/10
6. Cherry stout 9%. Aged in Brandy barrels matured in morello cherries. V. Sadly a big miss again. Far too bitter a finish, brandy and cherries were hardly there. Could have been great. 3/10
7. Excalibur 5.8% (Tintagel). Dark and malty, delicious rich and deep 7/10
8.Sulis Xmas Bock 6%. Very clean and refreshing with a wonderful sweetness that lingers. 7/10
9. Rye Caramba 7%. Hazy with the Rye, some hops but not strong enough imho to cut through the rye. Could have done with a Belgium yeast but sadly... 5/10
10. Triple C 4.7%. IPA using citra, Chinook and Comet hops, good hop freshness with a lot of dry hoping but no real bitterness made for a very refreshing ale. 7/10
11. Silvertip (beerd brewery) 4.7% NZ pale which again was too bitter for a pale. Pretty bland tbf 4/10
12. Armageddon 9.4% imperial vanilla milk stout. I saved the best until last which was sneaked out to drink on the way to the train station. Really good ale with a real hit of vanilla from the bourbon casks coupled with a deep chocolate on the nose. Super smooth 9/10

What a day and I wasn't even too badly pished by the end...


----------



## jongooligan (26 Nov 2017)

@Daddy Pig that's a well considered, clearly written, comprehensive review from someone who's just had that much beer. Kudos - I'd have given it two likes if I could.


----------



## Daddy Pig (26 Nov 2017)

jongooligan said:


> @Daddy Pig that's a well considered, clearly written, comprehensive review from someone who's just had that much beer. Kudos - I'd have given it two likes if I could.


It took a good day to clear my head though! Just glad I wrote a few notes to remind me!


----------



## nickyboy (26 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Grog and Gruel in Fort William
> View attachment 384646
> View attachment 384647
> 
> ...



Those two pints look bob on......so it's a big  for sparklers from me


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Nov 2017)

I thank you


----------



## theclaud (26 Nov 2017)

I can report that the Titanic Plum Porter Grand Reserve is still on at the local. Woohoo!

I've got some light backup in the greenhouse...


----------



## stephec (27 Nov 2017)

theclaud said:


> I can report that the Titanic Plum Porter Grand Reserve is still on at the local. Woohoo!
> 
> I've got some light backup in the greenhouse...
> 
> View attachment 384870


That greenhouse is way too tidy.

And when I say tidy I mean clean, not as in the Rob Bryson kind of tidy, isn't it see?


----------



## srw (27 Nov 2017)

User482 said:


> Just made an English IPA. Fuggles, goldings and Fuller's yeast.


I hope you've booked its passage around the Cape and back.


----------



## User482 (27 Nov 2017)

srw said:


> I hope you've booked its passage around the Cape and back.


There are a lot of myths regarding IPA.


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Nov 2017)

theclaud said:


> I can report that the Titanic Plum Porter Grand Reserve is still on at the local. Woohoo!
> 
> I've got some light backup in the greenhouse...
> 
> View attachment 384870


We're having a bottle sharing event at the local in a couple of weeks; I have asked that Titanic PP Grand Reserve is one of the bottles. They also have some Cloudwater Christmas Cake Imperial Stout so I have asked that that is one one of the choices too.


----------



## Dirk (27 Nov 2017)

Been Christmas shopping with my missus .......needed this!￼


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Nov 2017)

theclaud said:


> I can report that the Titanic Plum Porter Grand Reserve is still on at the local. Woohoo!
> 
> I've got some light backup in the greenhouse...
> 
> View attachment 384870


That is one of my favourite dark beers ever- if you're on Bold Street in the 'Pool, do get a Nightmare though. I've stocked up on Fell Robust Porter and Nectar at Black Hand Wines (aaaahhhh, fine wine!) in Penrith. Cheers!


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Nov 2017)

Pop! (Brew Foundation, 3.6%)




Bought from the brewer himself at this year's Nantwich Food and Drink festival. This is a cracker of a session brew, with bags of flavour. Mostly bitter, marmaladey citrus, with some peachy sweetness and a hint of caramel underlying it all. DP should note the rarity (for me) of matching glassware too.

Mrs M says: "I have made you a beer advent calendar, Mr Monkey!"




Within this crate is a Mrs M selected beverage for each day of the advent period.




They are half Belgian, half British. I am looking forward to Friday, to under state things considerably.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Nov 2017)

Says "Mrs M - very nice"


----------



## theclaud (27 Nov 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Mrs M says: "I have made you a beer advent calendar, Mr Monkey!"
> View attachment 385008
> 
> Within this crate is a Mrs M selected beverage for each day of the advent period.
> ...


Brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 Nov 2017)

Offski tomorrow, time to get down the Fell Bar after my ride and sample some fine ales. I'd love to get some more Stringers damson Sour, but apparently they made a small amount (Titanic Plum Porter is on special offer at Booths though).


----------



## rich p (28 Nov 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Pop! (Brew Foundation, 3.6%)
> View attachment 384998
> 
> Bought from the brewer himself at this year's Nantwich Food and Drink festival. This is a cracker of a session brew, with bags of flavour. Mostly bitter, marmaladey citrus, with some peachy sweetness and a hint of caramel underlying it all. DP should note the rarity (for me) of matching glassware too.
> ...


I presume that you'll be having your daily treat as soon as you wake up, like my grandchildren?


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Nov 2017)

User said:


> What breakfast beer do they have?


Isn't all beer breakfast beer?


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Nov 2017)

rich p said:


> I presume that you'll be having your daily treat as soon as you wake up, like my grandchildren?


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Nov 2017)

Tonight's offerings to help us keep warm in The Outer Hebrides. 





The scores so far.

The Isle of Arran Dark 7/10.
Nice and malty but light and drinkable.

Black Isle Goldfinch Gluten Free Organic. 

Hurricane Jack Blonde Fruity Ale. @Fab Foodie says 6/10 thin and insipid.


----------



## theclaud (29 Nov 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Offski tomorrow, time to get down the Fell Bar after my ride and sample some fine ales. I'd love to get some more Stringers damson Sour, but apparently they made a small amount


Love that stuff. Kernel do a damson sour as well.


----------



## srw (29 Nov 2017)

User482 said:


> There are a lot of myths regarding IPA.


One of them being that anything using the indgredients of basic brown bitter is "IPA".


----------



## User482 (29 Nov 2017)

srw said:


> One of them being that anything using the indgredients of basic brown bitter is "IPA".


I see. So what are the differences in ingredients?


----------



## rich p (29 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> @Fab Foodie says 6/10 thin and insipid.


What did he think of the beer though, Wimpers?


----------



## nickyboy (29 Nov 2017)

User said:


>



I think Rich has been on the sauce, early doors


----------



## rich p (29 Nov 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I think Rich has been on the sauce, early doors


If somebody rated me 6/10 and thin, I'd be more than happy! Not sure about insipid to be honest!


----------



## Crackle (29 Nov 2017)

rich p said:


> If somebody rated me 6/10 and thin, I'd be more than happy! Not sure about insipid to be honest!


An acquired taste.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Nov 2017)

Crackle said:


> An acquired taste.


A fruit?


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Nov 2017)

They say that there’s no such thing as a free beer, however. I am on my way to a pub, at said pub I will consume beer, at no point will I exchange money, tokens, vouchers or become indebted to anyone.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Nov 2017)




----------



## User482 (29 Nov 2017)

The aroma is dominated by floral and citrus hops, then some malty sweetness gives way to an intensely bitter finish. A solid example of an English IPA.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Magic Rock Cherry Cola Vice
> View attachment 385320
> 
> As described on the tin.


Quite.

It's a no from me


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Tonight's offerings to help us keep warm in The Outer Hebrides.
> 
> View attachment 385155
> 
> ...


The Dark Island is probably my favourite out of that lot (along with the Fraoch).


----------



## jongooligan (30 Nov 2017)

Another mid week midday session in the toon. First up is Wylam Brewery Galatia.




Looks thin & flat but is actually quite lively. Taste is mango, pineapple & orange peel. It's delicious and I would have some more but just got a message that I'm in the wrong pub.


----------



## Crackle (30 Nov 2017)

Oh my: The beershop around the corner is nearly open. It's stocked and everything. This is a good thing/this is a bad thing...............cross out as required.........


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Nov 2017)

Crackle said:


> Oh my: The beershop around the corner is nearly open. It's stocked and everything. This is a good thing/this is a bad thing...............cross out as required.........


A good thing!


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Nov 2017)

Crackle said:


> Oh my: The beershop around the corner is nearly open. It's stocked and everything. This is a good thing/this is a bad thing...............cross out as required.........


Does it have a drinking parlour?


----------



## Crackle (30 Nov 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Does it have a drinking parlour?


Don't thinks so. They probably do tasting events and wot not.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Nov 2017)

Crackle said:


> Don't thinks so. They probably do tasting events and wot not.


I prefer to do my drinking "in" so I will vote "ok thing"


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Bison beer, with their new place in Hove, cover both with a price in for everything and a price out. The variance in the difference is a bit odd though.


Oh, my local has take-out shelves. It is 50p corkage on anything to drink in regardless of size. They're not chilled though, unless you plan ahead and pop one in the fridge to drink later.


----------



## SteveF (30 Nov 2017)

It's winter, I've gone a little darker than usual.


----------



## Crackle (30 Nov 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> I prefer to do my drinking "in" so I will vote "ok thing"


Well my local posted some of it's guest beers just in






I reckon the new shop will be open tomorrow. So a round trip, starting there ^ and finishing at the beer shop is on the cards.


----------



## User482 (30 Nov 2017)

SteveF said:


> View attachment 385427
> It's winter, I've gone a little darker than usual.


I believe the Sharp's is sold as "Special" when it's on draught. It's a lovely pint, anyway.


----------



## SteveF (30 Nov 2017)

User482 said:


> I believe the Sharp's is sold as "Special" when it's on draught. It's a lovely pint, anyway.


Not often I see it on draft, but when I have it's been very welcome..


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Nov 2017)

Mossy's made a mistake here.

Marble Chocolate on cask in the local.

I announced rather loudly that "OMG! Marble Chocolate! And what a great price"

I now look around me and every farkers drinking it


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Dec 2017)

I'm liking Goldwing from the Strands Brewery in darkest Nether Wasdale- a crisp, clean, refreshing golden ale using Summit hops and Maris Otter malt. Oh and the Buxton/Lervig Trolltunga sour gooseberry IPA was most excellent as well, not to mention the Northern Monk Imperial Russian Stout (just about alchoholic at 10%, like sticky toffee pudding in a glass). Dockray Hall in Penvegas had Salopian Noire, a great effort at a dark ale from Salopian with coffee hints, and I also tried Cumbrian Legendary Ales Mosaic, a pukka single hop ale to round off the evening.. Time has come and by the way, mine's a double, in the words of the mighty Bunnymen (keep following the white rabbit).


----------



## Dirk (1 Dec 2017)




----------



## SteveF (1 Dec 2017)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 385501
> View attachment 385502


Nice flat cap!


----------



## User482 (1 Dec 2017)

I was passing Moor Beer...


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Dec 2017)

Well it is 1st December and I'm working from home today! Really hides 9% well.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Dec 2017)

I have, in an M&S carrier bag by my feet, three bottles of Flat White Porter.

It was four but I gave one to a colleague as a thank you.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Dec 2017)

Chocolate Marble


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Dec 2017)

Any good beer snacks for Xmas ideas for me to add to my xmas list? Just looking for something unusual that mummy pig can put in my stocking...


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Dec 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Any good beer snacks for Xmas ideas for me to add to my xmas list? Just looking for something unusual that mummy pig can put in my stocking...


Pork Scratchings, natch

But you're a pig so, errm...


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Pork Scratchings, natch
> 
> But you're a pig so, errm...


Thats just dandruff for me...  tasty!

Scratchings are good, nuts and pretzels also work. Possibly wasabi and chilli related items are good but probably kill the taste buds. Just wondering if there is anything g a bit left field...


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Dec 2017)

Droëwors, biltong, kabanos, perhaps?


----------



## Crackle (1 Dec 2017)

Darn! All out of Tiny Rebel

This is chocolate and coconut stout. I didn't know that when i picked it. It's good


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Dec 2017)

User3094 said:


> Right you bars turds with your teasing photos, I'm leaving work for a pint.... potentially a T Taylors.
> 
> Good bibe.


What's a bar turd... something like a bar stool?


----------



## Crackle (1 Dec 2017)

Bespoke brewing number






It's good.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Chocolate Marble
> 
> View attachment 385529



Blimey, that photo's got me right in the mood for a few beers. I'm trying to hold off cos I'm on a proper sesh in Northern Quarter tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Restraint, an admirable quality.


Sadly one I don't have


----------



## User482 (1 Dec 2017)

User482 said:


> I was passing Moor Beer...
> 
> View attachment 385519


Unsurprisingly, the Fuller's/ Moor Beer ESB tastes like the original, but with an extra hop kick. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## User482 (1 Dec 2017)

2. Fuller's/ Cloudwater NEIPA. Juicy, fruity and mouthwatering. Excellent.


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Dec 2017)

Mrs M and I stopped at the Beer Emporium on the way back from Sandbach markets. We had;

Ballast Porter (Stonehouse Brewery, 4.4%)
It's perishing out, so we felt the need of something robust while we warmed up. This fit the bill nicely - it's brewed with vanilla and coffee - the former makes its presence felt fairly strongly, giving the beer a milk stout-y creamy sort of a taste, while the coffee is fairly subtle, tucked away in the smoky taste of the porter. Really very good. Whilst at the markets, I bought three beers brewed by Merlin, in Arclid, a local microbrewer whose stout (Castle Black) is really good. Those will be going into the beer randomiser for future consumption.

Mrs M says: "Very Nice".

It's also Day One of The Mrs M Homemade Beer Advent Calendar.





What will be in bottle number one?

Oracle (Salopian, 4.0%)




It's a strong start, with the delicious Oracle opening proceedings. Whilst I slightly prefer the old livery, this previously reviewed beer is a great favourite of mine, with bags of peach flavour at first, and a delicious grapefruity finish. Perfect for our Indian takeaway tonight.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Dec 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> milk stout-y creamy sort of a taste, while the coffee is fairly subtle, tucked away in the smoky taste of the porte


gimme some


----------



## User482 (1 Dec 2017)

3. Fuller's/ Thornbridge red rye ale. Toasted cereal, spice and floral hops. Another hit.


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> gimme some


4.4% and reasonably priced though Mossy - and contains no fruit at all.


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Dec 2017)




----------



## User482 (1 Dec 2017)




----------



## nickyboy (1 Dec 2017)

Posting across threads is very unsporting

What happens in the ice cream thread stays in the ice cream thread


----------



## theclaud (1 Dec 2017)




----------



## nickyboy (1 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Your are quite right, especially when done just for the purposes of cheap humour. I feel guilty now and would delete it but for the fact that Mossy gave it a like, and I don't want to hurt his feelings.



Keep it up, without cheap humour CC would grind to a halt


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Dec 2017)

Home brewery in a shed if you have nearly four grand to spare

https://inews.co.uk/essentials/lifestyle/food-and-drink/leeds-garden-shed-brewery/


----------



## nickyboy (2 Dec 2017)

Clwb Tropicana drinks are free.,....


----------



## Dirk (2 Dec 2017)

Nipped down the village for the Braunton Christmas market, picked up a pasty and some cider taters for dinner and then dropped into the White Lion for a pint, or two.
Exeter Brewery - ' 'fraid Knot' amber ale.......very nice!


----------



## nickyboy (2 Dec 2017)

Went to a Seven Brothers tasting event this afternoon

Result......ok, but seems I'm getting more picky in my old age


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Dec 2017)

What's under cap number 2?




Achel 8 Blonde (Brouwerij Der Trappistenabdij De Achelse Kluis, 8%)




Crikey, this is good! Bags of banana and raisin, with peppery spice and enough hop bitterness to make it refreshing, rather than cloying. Really good!

Mrs M says: "Very nice!"


----------



## Daddy Pig (2 Dec 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> What's under cap number 2?
> View attachment 385733
> 
> Achel 8 Blonde (Brouwerij Der Trappistenabdij De Achelse Kluis, 8%)
> ...


I can't believe you're sharing them! I'm glad Mummy Pig doesn't like beer!


----------



## Dirk (3 Dec 2017)

Main course an' puddin'.


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Dec 2017)

Cloudwater X Jester King, Catch My Eye

Fresh, bitter, sweetish, hoppy, foamy, lovely


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Dec 2017)

So, cap number 3...





Old Hag (Wincle, 5.2%)




I think we have a bottle of this in the cellar, although it's yet to be chosen by the beer randomiser as our weekend tipple. Very smoky upfront, with a big hit of rich fruit and treacle, followed by a lovely, lingering bitter coffee finish. It reminded me slightly of West Indies Porter, which is praise indeed in my book.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## nickyboy (3 Dec 2017)

User said:


> I have more beer
> View attachment 385886
> 
> Crate - Lemon Gose
> ...


I very much appreciate your efforts to support NW breweries. Northern Powerhouse 

I'm in London the next couple of days and shall attempt to reciprocate (although the City is a beer wasteland on a Sunday night I believe)


----------



## User482 (3 Dec 2017)

4. Fuller's/ Marble NZ Saison. Dry, some spice and a floral aroma with a hint of Belgian style yeast. No head, a bit thin and under powered in general. Disappointing.


----------



## Venod (3 Dec 2017)

Several pints of this last night in spoons £1.99 a pint, rude not to.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Dec 2017)

In the Liberty Bounds, one of the few open in this part of London on a Sunday night.

Pint of Southwark London Pale Ale. Nice, uncomplicated but a touch thin. Much like myself.

£3.45 which was a Brucie bonus around these parts


----------



## nickyboy (3 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Last time I was in there two blokes had a fight in the middle of the floor downstairs. One of the bar staff vaulted over the bar and got them out of the door to carry on on the pavement.



I understand the helmet debate can get quite heated at the CC Xmas drinks


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Dec 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Clwb Tropicana drinks are free.,....
> 
> 
> View attachment 385686


Let me take you to the place where membership's a smiling face, rub shoulders with the stars...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYX0sjP6Za8


----------



## stephec (4 Dec 2017)

This month's offerings from Beer52.

Peanut Butter Milk Stout - way too much peanut butter going on, never again, although Mrs Stephec liked it.
Otra Vez - a gose style containing prickly pear cactus and a hint of grapefruit. According to the magazine, 'it'll have you calling for round after round,' there's no chance of that in this house.
Luponic Distortion- almost as citrusy as Elvis Juice, but the mish mash of flavours mean you can't make out what kind of fruits are in it.
Pale 31 - at last something decent, a fairly standard west coast PA.

At least I know the Torpedo's a good choice having had it before, I'm saving that for next weekend.

I finally finished off with a Thornbridge Huck, 7.4% of DIPA loveliness, I'll be sampling this again soon.


----------



## User482 (4 Dec 2017)

5. Fuller's/ Hardknott smoked porter. A rich and slightly sweet malt balances the smokiness which is stronger in aroma than taste. Nice mouth feel and a moderately bitter finish. Not one of my preferred styles but this is pretty good.


----------



## nickyboy (4 Dec 2017)

Pint of Malt Smith's APA. Although it's brewed by Heineken in Scotland it's pretty nice example of its type. Not a hop bomb but good for a Monday night

In the Ship Inn, Talbot Court, Laaaaandan


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Dec 2017)

Beer Advent Calendar Day 4! I think I recognise the distinctive shape of the bottle...






Orval (Brasserie D'Orval, 5.2%)




A beer that I've known about for a long time, but never got around to. Good lord, what a treat this one is! Dry, almost sour, with treacly flavours lurking in the background, along with some typically Belgian peppery spiciness. Complex and delicious! Lively too - that head is from a very careful pour indeed!

Mrs M says: "Very nice!"


----------



## nickyboy (4 Dec 2017)

User said:


> @nickyboy how long are you in town for?



Tomorrow afternoon back to the Northern Powerhouse

But I'm in and out of London on a regular basis these days


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Dec 2017)

BIRTHDAY treat....


----------



## rich p (5 Dec 2017)

Wiper and True, plum pudding porter. Lovely, rich and rewarding. Like me.


----------



## rich p (5 Dec 2017)

I was in a boozer near Chichester at the weekend which had this wallpaper frieze in the bogs...


----------



## User482 (5 Dec 2017)

6. Fuller's/ Fourpure dry hopped lager: yes, yes, thataway, but this is pretty good. Crisp and dry with plenty of floral hop aroma.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Dec 2017)

Beer Advent Calendar Day 5! 





Rudolph's Ruin (Rudgate, 4.6%)




The first Christmas seasonal of the calendar so far. Upon seeing the name, I expected something heavy and treacly, but this is much more like a traditional bitter, albeit with a little more spiciness in the taste. Caramel with a pleasantly bitter finish, and that hint of spice. A good 'un!

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Dec 2017)

rich p said:


> Wiper and True, plum pudding porter. Lovely, rich and rewarding. Like me.
> 
> View attachment 386073


One out of three ain't bad


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> One out of three ain't bad



The pudding bit?


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Dec 2017)

stephec said:


> View attachment 385982
> 
> 
> This month's offerings from Beer52.
> ...


Torpedo is definitely the pick of the bunch, and the Easy Jack is very easy drinking too (like Fell Brewery's SIPA I sampled last night, and Unsworth's Yard Crusader Gold). Strands Brewery Dark Night is a pukka Porter with coffee and chocolate hints, and Almasty's Imperial Mild is very Moorish, belying its 7% ABV (Fell Bar, Penrith).


----------



## Daddy Pig (6 Dec 2017)

stephec said:


> View attachment 385982
> 
> 
> This month's offerings from Beer52.
> ...


Agree with your review of that peanut monstrosity... I gave it a 1* rating! The only place for nuts with beer is in a bowl. Strange how they go so well with it but not in it!
Currently enjoying a 17p duval triple hop...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Dec 2017)

Thornbridge Brock Stout, some pork scratchings and a pork pie (of sorts)


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Dec 2017)

Can’t be arsed with beer tonight, as business is paying I decided on a “small” G&T...


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Dec 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Can’t be arsed with beer tonight, as business is paying I decided on a “small” G&T...
> 
> View attachment 386182


Geroot


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Dec 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Can’t be arsed with beer tonight, as business is paying I decided on a “small” G&T...
> 
> View attachment 386182


And a plastic single use straw to boot


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Dec 2017)

Beer Advent Calendar Day 6! A long day at work today, so what treat is going to lift my spirits tonight?





Triple (Brouwerij der Trappisten van Westmalle, 9%)




Another lively Belgian, and another that's pretty much beer royalty. Really rich, complex, fruity flavours, with a spicy sourness balancing them. So, so good.

Mrs M says: "Very nice!"


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Dec 2017)

That’s a twizzler, not a straw 

Fear not, I’ve moved on to a fruity Reisling!


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Dec 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> That’s a twizzler, not a straw
> 
> Fear not, I’ve moved on to a fruity Reisling!


A plastic single use twizzler?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Dec 2017)

2006 Corbieres now I am home.


----------



## theclaud (7 Dec 2017)

All together now...


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Dec 2017)

theclaud said:


> All together now...
> 
> View attachment 386261


All together now, all together now in no man's land


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRgtzZ-mOQo


----------



## User482 (7 Dec 2017)

Sadler's AIPA, brewed for Aldi. Musty, muted hops, overly bitter and thin. Actively unpleasant.


----------



## John the Monkey (7 Dec 2017)

Beer Advent Calendar Day 7!




Ale (Tatton Brewery, 3.7%)




So, up today is this session bitter from Tatton. Nutty and biscuity, with a good, dry freh aftertaste. Quite old fashioned for a bitter, and all the better for it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Dec 2017)

User482 said:


> View attachment 386313
> 
> Sadler's AIPA, brewed for Aldi. Musty, muted hops, overly bitter and thin. Actively unpleasant.


Who brewed it, any clue?


----------



## User482 (7 Dec 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Who brewed it, any clue?


Sadler's. It went down the drain.


----------



## stephec (7 Dec 2017)

Two threads for the price of one.

A stickered up bargain, and beer.


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Dec 2017)

stephec said:


> Two threads for the price of one.
> 
> A stickered up bargain, and beer.
> 
> ...


A bargain indeed


----------



## Daddy Pig (8 Dec 2017)

We're out of beer Victor...


----------



## Daddy Pig (8 Dec 2017)

A new found favourite.
This is so far up my alley, it got to the end of the road, up the drive, in the front door and parked itself in my front room... bloody delicious in other words...


----------



## Crackle (8 Dec 2017)

Memories of Nickyboy's Magic Rock ride


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Dec 2017)

left : Dark Star Cocoa Nut cocoa and hazelnut porter
right : Tiny Rebel Imperial Stay Puft imperial marshmallow porter


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Dec 2017)

User said:


> And?


the cocoa nut is like a liquid bar of hazelnut chocolate.
I've had the cask but they have it on keg too at£2.30 a pint more.

The imperial version of the stay puft? Doesn't really work. Drowned in alchohol at 9% But it has the most sensual mouth feel of any pint I've drunk this year.


----------



## nickyboy (9 Dec 2017)

User said:


> I might crack my one open later.



Please, for the love of God, tell me you're talking about having a drink


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Dec 2017)

Titanic Plum Porter

It's that time of year. Plums on the nose; smooth, fruity & moreish with a little bitterness.

Lovely tight white head but, alas, it's all but vanished after two tastes.

Tomorrow I get to try the reserve


----------



## Crackle (9 Dec 2017)

Espresso stout from Japan.






Quite coffee'ish but pretty good


----------



## Crackle (9 Dec 2017)

Another coffee stout. Perfect accompaniement to Pirates of the Carribbean. Dark stuff


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Dec 2017)

Ho feckin ho...


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Dec 2017)

Beer Advent Calendar Day 8!




Leffe Blonde (InBev Belgium, 6.6%)




Something a little more familiar today, and drunk solo, as I had been on soft drinks at our usual beer sharing time because of taxi duty for the youngest Monklet. I don't think this needs much verbage from me, in any case; familiar from any number of continental holidays, and indeed, these days, the beer aisle of your local supermarket. Nice, but lacking the complexity and lingering aftertastes of the Belgian ales that have come out of the calendar so far. It's odd to think of something with a 6.6% abv as a session, but that's how it seems, an easy drinking version of its more complex compatriots.

Beer Advent Calendar Day 9! Mrs M is convinced that there will be a duffer in the box at some point, having had to fill some of the days at short notice, so what's under cap number 9?




Imperial Black, (Buxton, 7.5%)




And what do we say to the thought of bad beer? We say "not today". This is very good indeed - a massive blast of smoke and chocolate, followed by pine and grapefruit, with that high abv chucking in some treacly sweetness. Huge flavour, and absolutely delicious.

Mrs M says: "Very Nice."


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2017)

Doh!


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Dec 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ho feckin ho...
> 
> View attachment 386540


Merry ferking Christmas to you too Argyll!
Northern Monk and Wylam are doing a Tap takeover at the Fell Bar Penrith, Friday December 15th and at the Kendal one Saturday December 16th. I've been given the 15th off without even asking for it!


----------



## Dirk (10 Dec 2017)

Nice snowy walk to my mates local.


----------



## User482 (10 Dec 2017)

IPA. Needs to condition but I think I've nailed it: fruity yeast, malt flavour and floral aroma. It's based on Bengal Lancer but I've added more aroma hops.


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Dec 2017)

So many exciteds! We have a bottle sharing at the local today. We've put twenty quid each in and there are 11 of us to share some of the special bottles that one wouldn't risk by oneself.

I know two of the choices (my choices): Cloudwater Christmas Cake Imperial Stout (2016) and Titanic Plum Porter Reserve Edition.

There might be photos to follow.


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> So many exciteds! We have a bottle sharing at the local today. We've put twenty quid each in and there are 11 of us to share some of the special bottles that one wouldn't risk by oneself.
> 
> I know two of the choices (my choices): Cloudwater Christmas Cake Imperial Stout (2016) and Titanic Plum Porter Reserve Edition.
> 
> There might be photos to follow.


Haven't tried the former, but the latter is one of my favourite dark beers of 2017. Fell Spiced Raisin Ale is pukka! I've also been trying their Waimea-Rakau pale (excellent, not overhoppy, unfined) and LHG Pale (fruity, a nice sessionable strength at 4.3%). I've been using Titanic Plum Porter in my Chrimbo puddings...should be yumtus!


----------



## John the Monkey (10 Dec 2017)

Beer Advent Calendar Day 10! 




Trappist Rochefort 6 (Brasserie Rochefort, 7.5%)




Mostly caramel, to my taste, with some sharp, winey fruit hinted at, and a herbal, peppery bitterness to balance. The flavour is nice, but a little fleeting, I think.

Mrs M says: "Very Nice".


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> So many exciteds! We have a bottle sharing at the local today. We've put twenty quid each in and there are 11 of us to share some of the special bottles that one wouldn't risk by oneself.
> 
> I know two of the choices (my choices): Cloudwater Christmas Cake Imperial Stout (2016) and Titanic Plum Porter Reserve Edition.
> 
> There might be photos to follow.


Experiments in soft focus


----------



## User482 (11 Dec 2017)

Coffee and chocolate notes from the malt, and a strong earthy, herbal flavour from the hops. Nice.​


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Dec 2017)

Dang. Left my milk stout in the freezer. Damn.


----------



## Crackle (11 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Experiments in soft focus
> 
> View attachment 386846


Oooh, poncy photo posting.


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Dec 2017)

Crackle said:


> Oooh, poncy photo posting.


I was incapable of focusing either camera or eyes so some tight cropping and shrinkage had to be done


----------



## SteveF (11 Dec 2017)

Out Christmas shopping, a Chilean IPA, quite fruity/flowery, not overly bitter.. Very refreshing


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Dec 2017)

Very clumsy pour


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Dec 2017)

Tell you what, it is like a craft Makeson. Clearly they know a thing or two about brewing milk stout, with real lactose, in North Yorkshire.


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Dec 2017)

Beer Advent Calendar Day 11




We're All Mad Here (Cheshire Brewhouse, 6%)




Very bitter, with the flavours a little hard to pick out - I think some pine and gooseberry, with a pleasant peach note towards the end. Despite the warning on the label, it wasn't as lively as the bottle conditioned Belgian beers we've had recently.

EDIT : it was really good, by the way.

Mrs M says: "Very Nice. "


----------



## Dirk (12 Dec 2017)

Doom Bar in Wetherspoons Panniers, Barnstaple.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Dec 2017)

Dirk said:


> Doom Bar in Wetherspoons Panniers, Barnstaple.
> View attachment 386989


Was everything else off?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Dec 2017)

Has anyone tried Greenwich Black IPA wot M&S sell?


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Dec 2017)

Tiny Rebel Cwtch is in trouble:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-42321674

The packaging has been found to be appealing to children which is against the law.

I have actually thought that about a lot of beer cans of late and Cwtch is one of the standout ones.


----------



## jongooligan (12 Dec 2017)

A traditional IPA to got with a traditional tea (sausage, egg & chips).


----------



## nickyboy (12 Dec 2017)

jongooligan said:


> A traditional IPA to got with a traditional tea (sausage, egg & chips).
> 
> View attachment 387015



I'm all for this modern thing of matching beer and food (in the old days, I used to eat food to allow me to drink more beer). Sausage, egg and chips and a pint of Worthington's sounds spot on


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Dec 2017)

jongooligan said:


> A traditional IPA to got with a traditional tea (sausage, egg & chips).
> 
> View attachment 387015



Yumtus.


----------



## Dirk (12 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Was everything else off?


Snob!


----------



## User482 (12 Dec 2017)

jongooligan said:


> A traditional IPA to got with a traditional tea (sausage, egg & chips).
> 
> View attachment 387015


Now that looks very appetising.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Dec 2017)

User482 said:


> Now that looks very appetising.



It does doesn't it?

I've ordered a load of fairly fancy beers for Xmas. But there's a bit of me hankering for a nice pint of proper English bitter (or IPA or whatever...you know, not tasting of grapefruit)


----------



## User482 (12 Dec 2017)

nickyboy said:


> It does doesn't it?
> 
> I've ordered a load of fairly fancy beers for Xmas. But there's a bit of me hankering for a nice pint of proper English bitter (or IPA or whatever...you know, not tasting of grapefruit)


I have a book of recipes for traditional ales, including the White Shield. One for 2018, I think.


----------



## User169 (12 Dec 2017)

Hell yeah!!

https://www.cantillon.be/evenements

Best beer festival you’ll ever get to. Hill Farmstead are the special guests this time. 

I’m in the 11am batch.


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Dec 2017)

jongooligan said:


> A traditional IPA to got with a traditional tea (sausage, egg & chips).
> 
> View attachment 387015


White Shield is a classic - excellent choice!


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Dec 2017)

Beer Advent Calendar Day 12!





Chimay Red (Bieres de Chimay, 7%)




Another classic today - I remember buying this ( and the blue label variant) from a surprisingly well stocked off license in Headingley, back in the early '90s. It's lovely stuff, probably the most straightforwardly sweet and fruitily rich of the Belgian beers we've had so far from the calendar, with raisin and brown sugar with a light bitterness. Excellent after coming in from a cold day like today.

Mrs M says: "Very nice."


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Dec 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> White Shield is a classic - excellent choice!



I win the WWS mench comp.

https://www.cyclechat.net/search/10423990/?q=White+shield&t=post&o=relevance&c[thread]=10335


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Dec 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I win the WWS mench comp.
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/search/10423990/?q=White+shield&t=post&o=relevance&c[thread]=10335


Approbation from a cool dog seems like the only just reward, really.


----------



## jongooligan (12 Dec 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I win the WWS mench comp.
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/search/10423990/?q=White+shield&t=post&o=relevance&c[thread]=10335



@threebikesmcginty it was your posts that inspired me to try it. Inspiring each other to try new stuff is why we come here isn't it?


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Dec 2017)

Visited the Fell Bar and the Bowness Tap in Kendal yesterday...sampled some fine ales and stocked up in Kirkland News, which has a fine selection of bottles and cans, including Arbor, Salopian and De Mo.


----------



## User169 (13 Dec 2017)

DP said:


> Hell yeah!!
> 
> https://www.cantillon.be/evenements
> 
> ...



Blimey. All tickets sold out in 30 minutes. The hype around Cantillon is getting even more out of control.


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Dec 2017)

DP said:


> Blimey. All tickets sold out in 30 minutes. The hype around Cantillon is getting even more out of control.


Crazy...steady the buffs Mr Cholmondley-Warner!


----------



## User169 (13 Dec 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Crazy...steady the buffs Mr Cholmondley-Warner!



People offering all sorts in exchange for tickets on facepants.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Dec 2017)

DP said:


> People offering all sorts in exchange for tickets on facepants.



Liquorice?


----------



## rich p (13 Dec 2017)

DP said:


> Blimey. All tickets sold out in 30 minutes. The hype around Cantillon is getting even more out of control.


Oooh, my son has a few Cantillons on order. Maybe I should nick them and keep them as an investment!


----------



## nickyboy (13 Dec 2017)

DP said:


> Blimey. All tickets sold out in 30 minutes. The hype around Cantillon is getting even more out of control.



They're not minting their own crypto currency are they?


----------



## User169 (13 Dec 2017)

rich p said:


> Oooh, my son has a few Cantillons on order. Maybe I should nick them and keep them as an investment!



Nick them and drink them!

Prices are getting nuts - they can't increase production that much and there's massive demand from the US. Last month they put some bottles on sale in the brewery with a three bottle limit. People were paid to queue up and buy the three bottles and I'm seeing them on resale now for up to 150 eur.


----------



## User169 (13 Dec 2017)

Warning: another Cantillon post

This gives a nice intro to Cantillon and Jean van Roy - 4th generation brewer. 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_OJv5O8YL8


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Dec 2017)

DP said:


> Warning: another Cantillon post
> 
> This gives a nice intro to Cantillon and Jean van Roy - 4th generation brewer.
> 
> ...




What's happened with them, how come it's gone nuts, they're the beer with the silhouette of the guy leaning back with a beer aren't they?


----------



## User169 (13 Dec 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> What's happened with them, how come it's gone nuts, they're the beer with the silhouette of the guy leaning back with a beer aren't they?



Sour/wild beers are big in the US and everyone in the US wants to try Cantillon as it's one of the best. 

The production method means they can't really expand, so there's a really high demand for what they do make. It's not too difficult to get hold of their geuze, kriek and rose, although not cheap at 15 squids a bottle. But they also produce smaller quantities of beers which they only release at the brewery. Cheeky blighters in Belgium stock up on it and then inflate the prices online. Since Cantillon limited purchases to 3 bottles, these bellends pay people to purchase for them. 

I've got a bottle of one of their beers which I bought there 18 months ago. I've just looked on a US beer trading website and the last bottle sold went for 850 USD!

It's a really great position for Jean van Roy to be in - 20 years ago, his Dad couldn't give the stuff away and nearly went bankrupt.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Dec 2017)

DP said:


> Sour/wild beers are big in the US and everyone in the US wants to try Cantillon as it's one of the best.
> 
> The production method means they can't really expand, so there's a really high demand for what they do make. It's not too difficult to get hold of their geuze, kriek and rose, although not cheap at 15 squids a bottle. But they also produce smaller quantities of beers which they only release at the brewery. Cheeky blighters in Belgium stock up on it and then inflate the prices online. Since Cantillon limited purchases to 3 bottles, these bellends pay people to purchase for them.
> 
> ...



Sod bitcoin, let's move into beer


----------



## GM (13 Dec 2017)

No flies on my boy he got these 2 years ago....


----------



## Crackle (13 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Sod bitcoin, let's move into beer


The flaw in your plan is you have to not drink the stuff you buy.


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Dec 2017)

Crackle said:


> The flaw in your plan is you have to not drink the stuff you buy.


These beer threaders are crazy. 

(Asterix gif here)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> These beer threaders are crazy.
> 
> (Asterix gif here)










(Edit: I know it's not a GIF but I liked this one of Dogmatix)


----------



## User169 (13 Dec 2017)

GM said:


> No flies on my boy he got these 2 years ago....
> 
> View attachment 387130



All three of those are great! (about 50 squids worth of beer there)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Dec 2017)

Glad it's not my thing, I'll worry about other beers I can't get.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Dec 2017)

DP said:


> All three of those are great! (about 50 squids worth of beer there)


A 375ml bottle of the Kriek is £12 in Beermoth Cafe by itself


----------



## rich p (13 Dec 2017)

I had a nice session last Sunday to precede my evening nap. Stars of the show were...


----------



## User169 (13 Dec 2017)

rich p said:


> I had a nice session last Sunday to precede my evening nap. Stars of the show were...
> 
> View attachment 387143
> View attachment 387144



Black Albert - named after the King of Belgium. Lovely stuff. 

The barrel aged version is called "Cuvee Delphine" after the King's (ahem alleged) illegitimate daughter.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Dec 2017)

Crackle said:


> The flaw in your plan is you have to not drink the stuff you buy.



Buy Cantillon futures and hedge it by taking a short position on Duvel

Come on...do I have to explain everything???


----------



## Aperitif (13 Dec 2017)

rich p said:


> I had a nice session last Sunday to precede my evening nap. Stars of the show were...
> 
> View attachment 387143
> View attachment 387144


What's that tied around the bottle, Rich? Homage to the 'Vas. deference' in the background perhaps?  (Tin's slack btw)


----------



## rich p (13 Dec 2017)

Aperitif said:


> 'Vas. deference'


Doesn't make vast difference these days...


----------



## User169 (13 Dec 2017)

The sour menu


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Dec 2017)




----------



## Aperitif (13 Dec 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Buy Cantillon futures and hedge it by taking a short position on Duvel
> 
> Come on...do I have to explain everything???


Dubbel or quits then? That'll take some bottle.

I know, the 'jokes' thread is ----> ^ <-----


----------



## theclaud (13 Dec 2017)

User said:


> It wasn't all that expensive, *more than most beers but*, having sent a photo of the board to a beer consultant
> It was strongly recommend.


I expect your adviser knew that money was no object...


----------



## TVC (13 Dec 2017)

A gift from my cycling club, will it last until Christmas?


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Tiny Rebel Cwtch is in trouble:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-42321674
> 
> ...


https://www.morningadvertiser.co.uk...over-Cwtch-design-ruling#.WjJl8J-GOyE.twitter

Tiny Rebel have their say


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Dec 2017)

Crouch Vale Anchor Street Porter - cask - 4.9%

And?

Yeah. It's alright. An ok standard no frills porter. Nothing especially memorable but a decent honest pint. Treacle nose, quite lively in the mouth, not much complexity or depth the the flavour which reminds me of King and Barnes Old, or Old Peculiar, slightly soapy and a long, slightly bitter, but not too bitter, finish.

Wouldn't cross the road to seek it out but would be happy to drink again if stumbled upon.


----------



## John the Monkey (14 Dec 2017)

Beer Advent Calendar Day 13! Will it be unlucky for some?




Medusa (Harpers Brewing Co. 5%)




Actually brewed by Wychwood, which is actually Marston's for Aldi. That's narked some people, and on rate beer this languishes at 32%. That's unnecessarily harsh, gripes about the convoluted provenance aside. This is a very malty beer, with bags of spiced fruit and a hint of treacle, and just a little roasty smokiness. I liked it.

Mrs M says: "Very Nice. "


----------



## John the Monkey (14 Dec 2017)

Beer Advent Calendar Day 14!




Gregorius (Stift Engelszell, 10.5%)




Another Trappist, and I think the strongest from the crate so far. Masses of chewy, molasses and dark fruit flavours, with a nice grassy bitterness to it. That high abv gives it a bit of a burn too.

Mrs M says: "Very Nice. "


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Was the ruling specific to just the one beer in their range? Sugar Rush would appear way more vulnerable to criticism, what with having the word sweetshop on the bottle, along with images of sweets.
> View attachment 387374


The article mentioned only Cwtch but you're right, a lot of beers seem to be sailing close to the wind.


----------



## Dirk (15 Dec 2017)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Dec 2017)

I've just bought a growler of this bad boy. Cost me deep in the pocket.


----------



## Dirk (15 Dec 2017)




----------



## User482 (15 Dec 2017)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 387382
> View attachment 387383


Their Blonde Witch is good, if you happen to see it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Dec 2017)

Rest of the haul...


----------



## nickyboy (15 Dec 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Rest of the haul...
> 
> View attachment 387391


Perfect for a night in watching the Strictly final


----------



## Crackle (15 Dec 2017)

You know raisins are fruit, right?



threebikesmcginty said:


> I've just bought a growler of this bad boy. Cost me deep in the pocket.
> 
> View attachment 387388


----------



## Doseone (15 Dec 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Rest of the haul...
> 
> View attachment 387391



What's the big one at the back?


----------



## User169 (15 Dec 2017)

Doseone said:


> What's the big one at the back?



That's his growler.


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Dec 2017)

DP said:


> That's his growler.


Drink all that and you'll be feeling a bit ruff the next day!


----------



## Crackle (15 Dec 2017)

An Icelandic smoked porter






Pretty good. Little thin for a porter but lots of taste


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Dec 2017)

Meanwhile, at Tiny Rebel Headquarters....


----------



## Crackle (15 Dec 2017)

Talking of Tiny Rebel....Marshmallow Porter.





Great or terrible I thought. Terrible is my verdict. Bitter and sweet at the same time. May not actually finish this.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Dec 2017)

Crackle said:


> You know raisins are fruit, right?



The point is it ain’t like beer with a tin of fruit salad in it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Dec 2017)

This was very nice, yumtus in actual fact.


----------



## Crackle (15 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Oh no, I have my bottle unopened


You might like it.


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Dec 2017)

Beer Advent Calendar Day 15!





Rockin' Rudolph (Hardy's and Hansons,4.2%)




Actually brewed by Greene King, according to the small print. An odd one this - some malt & spiciness, but also a grassy freshness and cold tea-ish flavour. Didn't seem that rich for a Christmas seasonal, I thought.

Mrs M says: "Very Nice. "


----------



## User32269 (16 Dec 2017)

Cheers


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Dec 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> This was very nice, yumtus in actual fact.
> 
> View attachment 387431


One of my favourites


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> One of my favourites[/



And mine! Went to the Northern Monk/Wylam tap takeover at the Fell Bar, Penrith last night-the Northern Monk Barrel Aged Imperial Stout was one of the best darlk beers I've had this year (matured in Pinot Noir barrels). The Wylam Ekuanot was probably my second favourite of the evening-pukka single hop beer, Kernel Ella is another cracker I've tried this week. Cheers, beer pickers!


----------



## theclaud (16 Dec 2017)

User said:


> I have just opened it, and am struggling to decide whether it is gloriously silly or just silly. Still the name was a bit of a clue.


It's ludicrous.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Dec 2017)

Thornbridge Citron whilst watching City v Spurs (free BT sport trial as Mrs N is an EE customer)






It has nice grassy, fruity aroma and taste. Good but not great. Bitterness is pleasant though, nicely balancing the malts


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Dec 2017)

nickyboy said:


> ...It has nice grassy, fruity aroma and taste. Good but not great. Bitterness is pleasant though...



BT Sport?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Dec 2017)

Airlift Tonka Bean Milk Stout by Ubrew. Quite nice, good consistency, very mild taste but not unpleasant. Sipping this whilst lighting the stove (ably assisted by the good old telegraph) for another ozone depleting evening in front of the fire. Anyone tried coffee logs? Someone gave me a bag of them, burn hot but smell like dog shìt.






Ubrew seem to be a DIY place where you can go along and brew your own without paying eyewateringly large amounts of money on kit. https://ubrew.cc


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Dec 2017)

And relax....


----------



## nickyboy (16 Dec 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> BT Sport?



The bitterness I could taste was the Man United fans around here


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Dec 2017)

Beer Advent Calendar Day 16!




Westmalle Dubbel (Brouwerij der Trappisten van Westmalle, 7%)




An initial taste of sweet fruit, reminding me slightly of vimto, that settles into darker almost chocolate fruitiness, with a medicinal bitterness finishing. It doesn't have the lingering taste of its big brother, but is very good nonetheless.

Mrs M says : "Very Nice. "


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Dec 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Thornbridge Citron whilst watching City v Spurs (free BT sport trial as Mrs N is an EE customer)
> 
> View attachment 387486
> 
> ...



Just noticed you’ve changed the name from a Greek horse bloke to a French lemon. 

Here he is with a young friend.


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Dec 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Airlift Tonka Bean Milk Stout by Ubrew. Quite nice, good consistency, very mild taste but not unpleasant. Sipping this whilst lighting the stove (ably assisted by the good old telegraph) for another ozone depleting evening in front of the fire. Anyone tried coffee logs? Someone gave me a bag of them, burn hot but smell like dog shìt.
> 
> View attachment 387487
> 
> ...


They hosted the amateur brewers that did the "We Made A Beer" podcast (which is worth a listen, btw).


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2017)

For the Simpsons fans.......





It's actually not bad. 4.9%. Brewed in Germany.


----------



## Crackle (16 Dec 2017)

This may actually be my first Orval. Really good


----------



## Crackle (16 Dec 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Anyone tried coffee logs?


Yeah. They're shoot.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Dec 2017)

Crackle said:


> This may actually be my first Orval.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Dec 2017)

Crackle said:


> This may actually be my first Orval. Really good
> 
> View attachment 387503



Rubbish head.


----------



## Crackle (16 Dec 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Rubbish head.


Pah.


----------



## theclaud (17 Dec 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Airlift Tonka Bean Milk Stout by Ubrew. Quite nice, good consistency, very mild taste but not unpleasant. Sipping this whilst lighting the stove (ably assisted by the good old telegraph) for another ozone depleting evening in front of the fire. Anyone tried coffee logs? Someone gave me a bag of them, burn hot but smell like dog shìt.
> 
> View attachment 387487
> 
> ...


Aren't Tonka Beans on DP's list? If they're not, they should be.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Dec 2017)

theclaud said:


> Aren't Tonka Beans on DP's list? If they're not, they should be.



What list, tc?


----------



## theclaud (17 Dec 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> What list, tc?


Stuff That Shouldn't Be In Beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Dec 2017)

theclaud said:


> Stuff That Shouldn't Be In Beer.



Gotcha, thought anything was ok with him though looking at some of the shite he drinks. Anyway I don’t know what a tonka bean is.


----------



## nickyboy (17 Dec 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Gotcha, thought anything was ok with him though looking at some of the shite he drinks. Anyway I don’t know what a tonka bean is.



Me neither, but presumably they're transported on one of these


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Dec 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Me neither, but presumably they're transported on one of these
> 
> View attachment 387538



My first thought, I always wanted a Tonka toy as a kid but they were too expensive, sigh...


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Dec 2017)

They're deliciously vanilla-y, poisonous and banned in the USA

What's not to like


----------



## Dirk (17 Dec 2017)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Dec 2017)

Westie Dub non calendar version but unexpected bogof from Tesco due to admin error. Lovely stuff, their finest in my opinion.


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Dec 2017)

User13710 said:


> Following an icy, bitter cold, and truncated Fridays London Christmas night ride, I seem to have brought home a splendid bottle intended for someone else who didn't have the means to carry it (whereas I had a pannier). It's safe with me ............................... I promise I won't drink it ............................. <small newtish cackle>.
> 
> View attachment 387564


They recommend a shot of tequila in it.


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Dec 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> admin error.


Ah! The old "unexpected item in the bagging area scam"


----------



## nickyboy (17 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Ah! The old "unexpected item in the bagging area scam"



@threebikesmcginty and Anthony Worrall Thompson, never seen in the same room together


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Dec 2017)

All paid for in full, Duvel with organic cheese on toast (home baked spelt). #middleclass


----------



## rich p (17 Dec 2017)

A successful collab btween the old and the new. Near neighbours traditional Harvey's and new boys on the block, Burning Sky. 
Lovely stuff.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Dec 2017)




----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Just cracked open the Gun Brewery whiskey Imperial stout. It is superb, way better than the Siren bourbon barrel aged imperial I had last week, which was *just too much*.


This, in essence, is the problem of the current Imperial arms race.


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Dec 2017)

rich p said:


> A successful collab btween the old and the new. Near neighbours traditional Harvey's and new boys on the block, Burning Sky.
> Lovely stuff.
> View attachment 387630


Burning Sky have done some pukka IPAs (such as Easy Answers) this year. I've got a bottle of their Petite Saison I'm really looking forward to trying!



GrumpyGregry said:


> This, in essence, is the problem of the current Imperial arms race.


I say Mr Cholmondley Warner, that is the problem in a nutshell!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqX8kCnZu7g


----------



## User169 (18 Dec 2017)

theclaud said:


> Aren't Tonka Beans on DP's list? If they're not, they should be.



But then we'd miss out brilliantly named beers like "Willy Tonka"!


----------



## theclaud (18 Dec 2017)

DP said:


> But then we'd miss out brilliantly named beers like "Willy Tonka"!


Oh noes.


----------



## nickyboy (18 Dec 2017)

The pleasure of an afternoon pint...

Camden Pale Ale in The Hope, Farringdon






May not be the last one today


----------



## theclaud (18 Dec 2017)

Classic Train Beer.


----------



## theclaud (18 Dec 2017)

Classic Train Beer.

View attachment 387698


----------



## User482 (18 Dec 2017)

No pic, but Arbor Shangri-La IPA. Strong hop aroma of citrus and tropical fruits. Moderately bitter with a dry finish, and nice mouthfeel. A very good effort at producing a lowish alcohol IPA.

In other news, something odd has happened my last batch of homebrew (English IPA). Fruity esters dominate and while it's drinkable, it's not great. The strange thing is that it was much more balanced when I bottled it. I'm hoping that storage for a few weeks will settle it down.


----------



## theclaud (18 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Out of focus, double posting. The hallmarks are there.


I'd delete one of them, but I'd lose the 'Likes'! Now onto Phase II.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Dec 2017)

theclaud said:


> I'd delete one of them, but I'd lose the 'Likes'! Now onto Phase II.
> 
> View attachment 387706



I'll do a couple of unlikes if that helps.


----------



## John the Monkey (18 Dec 2017)

Beer Advent Calendar Day 17!





Old Empire (Marston's, 5.7%)




One that I've tried, and reviewed on here before. Quite old fashioned and malty, not the hop bomb you might expect at all. It's ok, but overshadowed a bit by the other things we've had from the calendar.

Mrs M says : "Very Nice. "

Beer Advent Calendar Day 18!




Tre Fontane Tripel (Abbazia delle Tre Fontane, 8.5%)




A beer which is, apparently, no longer made, which is a great shame. This starts with a cider apple lolly sort of tangy sweetness, settling into a fresh, almost medicinal taste (presumably from the eucalyptus it's brewed with). Really tasty, and not at all what I expected from the abv. Get a bottle while you can!

Mrs M says: "Very Nice. "


----------



## theclaud (18 Dec 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'll do a couple of unlikes if that helps.


Don't even think about it.


----------



## nickyboy (19 Dec 2017)

User13710 said:


> Lovely pub. Did you try a pie?


Sadly not as I was meeting a few people there. The beer selection was a bit meh but the pub itself was lovely


----------



## User169 (19 Dec 2017)

theclaud said:


> Oh noes.


----------



## nickyboy (19 Dec 2017)

Very convivial few beers with @User in London this afternoon/evening

Nice selection....this is 8wired Super Dank IPA which was great.






We also had Siren Breakfast Stout which slipped down like boiled ham. Delish


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Dec 2017)

Beer Advent Calendar Day 19!




Janet's Treat (Brew Foundation, 4.8%)




A "collabo" between Brew Foundation and Wincle Brewery - so my glass only half matches, sorry @DP. 

Janet's Treat Porter hits you with a big blast of black cherry at first, followed by sweeter dark chocolate flavours and a coffee like bitterness. The cherry never quite disappears though, leaving the taste at the extremes of bitter and sweet. It feels rich and indulgent, ideal for this time of year.

Mrs M says : "Very Nice. "


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Dec 2017)

Goes very well with a puff pastry mince pie, given it tastes like a cold fizzy mocha.


----------



## Daddy Pig (19 Dec 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 387805
> 
> Goes very well with a puff pastry mince pie, given it tastes like a cold fizzy mocha.


Thats just so wrong....


....puff pastry for mince pies... no no no! 
Beer sounds good though!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Dec 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Thats just so wrong....
> 
> 
> ....puff pastry for mince pies... no no no!
> Beer sounds good though!


can't abide shortcrust ones thobut. Regardless of pastry darned things all seem to give me heart burn.


----------



## SteveF (20 Dec 2017)

Snake Dog in the Bike Shed Shoreditch.... Very nice


----------



## rich p (20 Dec 2017)

Kernel Imperial Stout. Lovely mix of malty, bittersweet richness.
Monet would have approved of the photo...


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Dec 2017)

rich p said:


> Kernel Imperial Stout. Lovely mix of malty, bittersweet richness.
> Monet would have approved of the photo...
> 
> View attachment 387845
> View attachment 387845


Is it 3D? Do I need special glasses or summert?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Dec 2017)

rich p said:


> Kernel Imperial Stout. Lovely mix of malty, bittersweet richness.
> Monet would have approved of the photo...
> 
> View attachment 387845
> View attachment 387845


As opposed to imperial blue stout?


----------



## jongooligan (20 Dec 2017)

Been in a bit of a dark mood lately so picked some beer to match.




Can't remember seeing any of these on here before. The black stuff seems to be popular at this time of year though. I'd gone to the shop to get some stocking fillers for our lad and here they are.




He likes Punk IPA, Elvis Juice & Twisted Grapefruit so I hope these suit him. Mostly bought cos I've never seen any of them before.


----------



## Dirk (20 Dec 2017)

Very nice Pale Ale from a small Exeter brewery.
I only walked down to the village to get a Christmas card and ended up downing two pints........ it could easily have been far more!


----------



## rich p (20 Dec 2017)

jongooligan said:


> Been in a bit of a dark mood lately so picked some beer to match.
> View attachment 387856
> 
> Can't remember seeing any of these on here before. The black stuff seems to be popular at this time of year though. I'd gone to the shop to get some stocking fillers for our lad and here they are.
> ...



The High Wire is better than Elvis Juice IMHO!


----------



## theclaud (20 Dec 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Janet's Treat Porter hits you with a big blast of black cherry at first


Now _that's_ a quality name for a beer. Never mind Willie Bleedin Tonka. I had a chocolate and sour cherry porter from Austmann of Norway the other night. It was a bit wasted on me in the state I was in by then, but as far as I can recall it was very good.


----------



## jongooligan (20 Dec 2017)

rich p said:


> The High Wire is better than Elvis Juice IMHO!



We've got some Elvis Juice in the garage. Could ask Mrs jg to arrange a blind tasting for me and the boy.


----------



## theclaud (20 Dec 2017)

La Socarrada Cerveza Artesanal Premium con Romero y Miel de Romero. So there. Wasn't convinced at first as it seemed a bit medicinal, but that was mostly down to extremely inappropriate food pairing. With dinner out of the way, it's growing on me, with the rosemary coming through strongly on the nose. I'm not a great fan of honey in beer, but it softens the edges of the rosemary in a necessary kind of way. I think I quite like it.


----------



## Daddy Pig (20 Dec 2017)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 387864
> 
> Very nice Pale Ale from a small Exeter brewery.
> I only walked down to the village to get a Christmas card and ended up downing two pints........ it could easily have been far more!


It's 'Hammer Time...'


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Dec 2017)

Stocked up with a few bottles for Christmas. Some I know, some I don't.
The St Peter's Ruby Red was excellent.


----------



## rich p (21 Dec 2017)

theclaud said:


> La Socarrada Cerveza Artesanal Premium con Romero y Miel de Romero. So there. Wasn't convinced at first as it seemed a bit medicinal, but that was mostly down to extremely inappropriate food pairing. With dinner out of the way, it's growing on me, with the rosemary coming through strongly on the nose. I'm not a great fan of honey in beer, but it softens the edges of the rosemary in a necessary kind of way. I think I quite like it.


I can't even bring myself to 'like' any beer with honey in it. I think I'm turning into 3BM! Eek!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Dec 2017)

theclaud said:


> La Socarrada Cerveza Artesanal Premium con Romero y Miel de Romero. So there. Wasn't convinced at first as it seemed a bit medicinal, but that was mostly down to extremely inappropriate food pairing. With dinner out of the way, it's growing on me, with the rosemary coming through strongly on the nose. I'm not a great fan of honey in beer, but it softens the edges of the rosemary in a necessary kind of way. I think I quite like it.



Just a thought but if they left out the rosemary they wouldn't need to add honey soften the edges, then it would be normal beer see...


----------



## theclaud (21 Dec 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Just a thought but if they left out the rosemary they wouldn't need to add honey soften the edges, then it would be normal beer see...


Fair point, although it would probably just be underwhelming instead of weird. At least this way it's one of my five a day. You'll be pleased to know that I followed it with a Mikkeler Motherpuncher Passionfruit Sour.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Dec 2017)

Mental


----------



## theclaud (21 Dec 2017)

Tangfastic!


----------



## theclaud (21 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Motherpuncher?


Actually it's called Mastodon Motherpuncher! I can confirm, happily, that drinking it does not make me inclined to punch my mother. Or anyone else's.


----------



## theclaud (21 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Motherpuncher?


Actually it's called Mastodon Motherpuncher! I can confirm, happily, that drinking it does not make me inclined to punch my mother. Or anyone else's.


----------



## theclaud (21 Dec 2017)

User3094 said:


> Makes you repeat everything twice though.... piss 'ed


Duff interwebs!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Dec 2017)

I has just emptied the local Aldi of all their Tempest Brewery Brave New World and Long White Cloud...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Dec 2017)

Marmion said:


> I has just emptied the local Aldi of all their Tempest Brewery Brave New World and Long White Cloud...



Greedy, selfish bas.


----------



## rich p (21 Dec 2017)

Chocolate marshmallow porter. Not as bad as it sounds cos I'm getting the choccie but not the marshmallow, thank fark.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Dec 2017)

Spaten. For you Tommy the war is over...etc...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Dec 2017)

I'm hankering after a good and solid old-fashioned bitter after all that. Somebody has to drink the stuff.


----------



## rich p (21 Dec 2017)

My beermerchants.com order has just turned up. I'm so excited
I just hope the bastards coming for Christmas leave me a few.
Pix to follow.


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Dec 2017)

Just had a reindeer something. Was ok.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Dec 2017)

rich p said:


> My beermerchants.com order has just turned up. I'm so excited
> I just hope the bastards coming for Christmas leave me a few.
> Pix to follow.



Surely you’ll just hide the good stuff and give them the junk with fruit and shìt in it.

#brokenrecord...


----------



## theclaud (21 Dec 2017)

rich p said:


> Chocolate marshmallow porter. Not as bad as it sounds cos I'm getting the choccie but not the marshmallow, thank fark.
> 
> View attachment 388001



Ah - Flavourly. I wasn't keen on the porter but I did like the (ahem) Electric Boogaloo Lager... 

I only ordered from them because they had the Wild Beer Tepache Spiced Pineapple Sour, but I had trouble getting it in my hands because they sent it with those idiots at UKMail.


----------



## rich p (21 Dec 2017)

theclaud said:


> Electric Boogaloo Lager..


Hmmmm,


----------



## rich p (21 Dec 2017)

DeMo, Hop and Liefde, which means summink in Dutch. Possibly.

It's a good APA, which is saying something but not sure what!

Plus my Xmas beer selection...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Dec 2017)

Rochy 10, be round in a minute.

Just 'avin a Westie Dub innit.


----------



## nickyboy (21 Dec 2017)

rich p said:


> DeMo, Hop and Liefde, which means summink in Dutch. Possibly.
> 
> It's a good APA, which is saying something but not sure what!
> 
> ...



What amazes me is you've bought three of the Rhubarb beer which suggests you've had it before and liked it. I like my fruit beer nonsense, but that was shoot


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Dec 2017)

nickyboy said:


> What amazes me is you've bought three of the Rhubarb beer which suggests you've had it before and liked it. I like my fruit beer nonsense, but that was shoot



He'd have forgotten he had it after 5 minutes and was probably just drawn to the pretty label like a moth to a flame.


----------



## rich p (21 Dec 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> He'd have forgotten he had it after 5 minutes and was probably just drawn to the pretty label like a moth to a flame.


This. There's several in there that were unintended but when you get very old your fingers get fatter. 
If they're duffers then my son in law will neck anything in extremis. If it's free.


----------



## rich p (21 Dec 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Rochy 10, be round in a minute.
> 
> Just 'avin a Westie Dub innit.
> 
> View attachment 388013


I feel we're very close tonight mcginty. Almost romantic...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Dec 2017)

No Frills Joe's Belgian Ale. A bizarre and slightly sticky concoction. Unpasteurised, unfined, unfiltered and nigh on undrinkable.

Froth Blowers Co's Mild. A little bitter for a mild. Quaffable though.

High Weald's Mosaic. A lively light-coloured ale with a dark grapefruit pith aftertaste. My glass was leaking so it was all over before I could really assess it. An unimpressive beer that nevertheless disappeared impressively quickly.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Dec 2017)

rich p said:


> I feel we're very close tonight mcginty. Almost romantic...
> 
> View attachment 388017



Tonight's the night when two become one...


----------



## derrick (21 Dec 2017)

rich p said:


> DeMo, Hop and Liefde, which means summink in Dutch. Possibly.
> 
> It's a good APA, which is saying something but not sure what!
> 
> ...


That's a great selection, right up my street. Enjoy


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Dec 2017)

Any Porter in a Storm (Thirst Class, 4.6%)

Pun overload aside, this, currently on tap at Sandbar in Manchester, is farking brilliant. Massive, smokey, coffee-y, toffee-y flavour. The brewers' tasting notes mention liquorice, which I got a little of, although it seemed more aniseedy to me. Definitely hoping to drink this one again.

In the same venue, I had a half of "Christmas Kiss", without noting the brewery, unfortunately. A blonde coloured ale, with an odd, but not unpleasant vanilla creaminess. A bit like a milk stout without the stout-iness.

Beer advent calendar posts will resume soon


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Dec 2017)

User said:


> GAR



WAH


----------



## theclaud (22 Dec 2017)

nickyboy said:


> What amazes me is you've bought three of the Rhubarb beer which suggests you've had it before and liked it. I like my fruit beer nonsense, but that was shoot


It is proper wussy on the rhubarb front. Probably suit Rich down to the ground.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Dec 2017)

A-Frame 'Magic Lake' Porter from Squamish BC.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Dec 2017)

Marmion said:


> I has just emptied the local Aldi of all their Tempest Brewery Brave New World and Long White Cloud...





threebikesmcginty said:


> Greedy, selfish bas.



Another day, another raid on a different Aldi...


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Dec 2017)

Beer Advent Calendar Day 20!




Leffe Brune (InBev Belgium,6.5%)




Another familiar face from continental holidays, although never as widespread as the ubiquitous Leffe Blonde. I have a slight preference for Pelforth Brune over this, but liked it well enough.

Mrs M says "Very Nice."


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Dec 2017)

Beer Advent Calendar Day 21




Bearskinfull (Beartown, 4.2%)




One we've had before, and found to be a solidly good English style bitter. This bottle had a little something else though, a slightly sour fruity tang, which makes me wonder if something had gone amiss in the bottle (in a good way) .

Mrs M says "Very Nice. "


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Dec 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Beer Advent Calendar Day 19!
> View attachment 387797
> 
> Janet's Treat (Brew Foundation, 4.8%)
> ...



Sounds great-I grabbed some in the Beer District in Buxton, just the thing at this time of year as you say.



Dirk said:


> View attachment 387864
> 
> Very nice Pale Ale from a small Exeter brewery.
> I only walked down to the village to get a Christmas card and ended up downing two pints........ it could easily have been far more!


It is pointless to resist...



rich p said:


> The High Wire is better than Elvis Juice IMHO!
> 
> Walkin' a highwire, caught in a crossfire!
> 
> ...



Don't use your head, use your Brains!

The Burning Sky Petite Saison was most excellent and full of flavour, belying its 3.5% ABV (I'm kicking myself for not buying the bottle of their Grande Cuvee I saw in Ghost Whale in Brixton t'other day). Dark Star Bock (Bavarian style dark wheat beer) was also gute scheisse. Last but not least, if you're in London in the next month, don't forget to visit the Bree Louise in Cobourg Street, round the corner from Euston, before it gets flattened at the end of January to make way for HS2. It's a proper London battlecruiser with a pukka selection of ales and ciders, my favourites of 2017 (I also recommend the Lamb in Lamb's Conduit Street).[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dirk (22 Dec 2017)

Turpin's Tipple IPA at the Highwayman Inn, Sourton, Dartmoor. Cheerz me dearz!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Dec 2017)

You can keep all your nobber beer with fruit and shite, I got 2 bottles of this today. A 7.5% milk stout, made in collaboration with Tempest, Fallen, Pilot and Cromarty. Brewed with liquorice, lactose and the actual North Sea...





Pic by my local beer emporium, Beercraft of Kelso


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Dec 2017)

8 Ace


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Dec 2017)

When you hear the noise of The Spaten Army Boys, We'll be coming down the road...


----------



## SteveF (22 Dec 2017)

Smiths Malt American IPA, it's OK but not great..


----------



## User169 (22 Dec 2017)

Train beers!!


----------



## User169 (22 Dec 2017)

User14044 said:


> The Prof recommends Delirium
> 
> View attachment 388098



Have they stopped beating up on small brewers?


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Dec 2017)

Beer Advent Calendar Day 22!




Grimbergen Tripel (Brouwerij Alken-Maes, 9%)




Much lighter in colour than I was expecting, which perhaps makes it seem slightly less treacly than darker Tripel. It's still fairly heavy duty though, with that abv giving the taste a sweet, prickly burn, along with a caramel sweetness and a little hint of creaminess. Very nice, and deceptively easy drinking for something so strong!

Mrs M says "Very Nice. "


----------



## Dirk (23 Dec 2017)

Dartmoor Brewery 'Jail Ale' at the Peter Tavy Inn.


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Dec 2017)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 388219
> 
> Dartmoor Brewery 'Jail Ale' at the Peter Tavy Inn.



Christmas and prison-a winning combination! Jail Ale is a quality pint. Have yourselves a beery little Christmas (I'm glad I discovered the Bree Louise pub just round the corner from Euston, what a shame it's being flattened at the end of next month to make way for HS2...a fantastic selection of fine ales and ciders including Dark Star Hophead, Portobello Autumn Red and Titanic Plum Porter).


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6O21cf2f3-4


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Dec 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> it's being flattened at the end of next month





WHAAAaaaaaat?


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> WHAAAaaaaaat?


Sadly yes-try a bit of googling.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Dec 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Sadly yes-try a bit of googling.


Yes, I did as soon as I saw your post.

It's a tradition to arrive early for trains home to go for a pint there. 

All is not lost; I'll just have to turn up early to go to Euston Tap instead


----------



## Crackle (23 Dec 2017)

A few for Xmas including the first Arbor but all out of Cloudwater until after New Year.

And a new glass 'cause I broke all mine.


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Dec 2017)

Crackle said:


> A few for Xmas including the first Arbor but all out of Cloudwater until after New Year.
> 
> And a new glass 'cause I broke all mine.
> 
> View attachment 388223


Excellent choices! Careful pouring that Orval though...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Dec 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Excellent choices! Careful pouring that Orval though...



Chortle.

Nice to see a Hacker in there too, I likee.


----------



## User169 (23 Dec 2017)

I’ve aged a beer on apricots. Check this out....






There’s some sort of crusty stuff on the apricots. Smells and tastes yumtus!!


----------



## theclaud (23 Dec 2017)

DP said:


> I’ve aged a beer on apricots. Check this out....
> 
> View attachment 388232
> 
> ...


Right up McGinty's street.


----------



## rich p (23 Dec 2017)

theclaud said:


> Right up McGinty's street.


More back passage than street...


----------



## theclaud (23 Dec 2017)

User said:


> 22035 posts in, and someone finally has to drag the tone down.


It was a long time, but I knew my money was safe.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Dec 2017)

Pine, resin, toilet duck







I like it


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Dec 2017)

M&S Ilkley Brewery Oatmeal Stout. Nice roasty bitter taste with that smooth oat flavour you get with this style of stout. Sam Smith's is the benchmark but this isn't too far behind. By eck an it's right grand.


----------



## srw (23 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Pine, resin, toilet duck


TMN please....


srw said:


> That's the loo cleaner that @User482 and @theclaud were pretending to like in France.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Dec 2017)

Manchester apologises for the lack of Cloudwater beer in the south but rest assured, there's plenty here.

It's alcoholic, spirit first and then then it's a totally tropical taste. Mango, pineapple.. and then the bitterness with a fine carbonation.

Best beer for ages


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Dec 2017)

Beer Advent Calendar Day 23!




Benno (Engelszell Stift, 6.9%)




The Last of the Trappist bier in the box, if the alternating pattern holds for these two days. This has more of the honey taste than Gregorius, along with spice, coriander and a creamy caramel taste. Not quite up there with Gregorius, but very good still.

Mrs M says: "Very Nice. "


----------



## User169 (23 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Manchester apologises for the lack of Cloudwater beer in the south but rest assured, there's plenty here.
> 
> View attachment 388279



I was told that Cloudwater had a cunning plan to truck beer down to that London the same day they canned it. Seen no evidence of it yet...


----------



## User169 (23 Dec 2017)

Ferry beer!


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Dec 2017)

DP said:


> Ferry beer!
> 
> View attachment 388294


If has come to this


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Dec 2017)

I am completely bladdered. Yay me!

And I plan to keep drinking.


----------



## stephec (23 Dec 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> Beer Advent Calendar Day 23!
> View attachment 388283
> 
> Benno (Engelszell Stift, 6.9%)
> ...


Has Mrs M ever found a beer that she doesn't like?


----------



## TVC (23 Dec 2017)

The keg has been cracked.


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Dec 2017)

stephec said:


> Has Mrs M ever found a beer that she doesn't like?


The chilli beer we had a bit ago would be one. She's also not sure when it comes to sours (although she did like "Breakfast of Champignons" (Wild Beer Co.)


----------



## nickyboy (23 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> If has come to this



Decent offer on what appear to be meatballs, to be fair


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Dec 2017)

The gurlz went for the map.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Dec 2017)

I went Mocha Porter, obvs.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Manchester apologises for the lack of Cloudwater beer in the south but rest assured, there's plenty here.
> 
> It's alcoholic, spirit first and then then it's a totally tropical taste. Mango, pineapple.. and then the bitterness with a fine carbonation...



That Cloudwater I had in my last haul picture was decidedly meh.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Dec 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That Cloudwater I had in my last haul picture was decidedly meh.



That's cos we send the shoot stuff South, keeping the good stuff for ourselves


----------



## stephec (23 Dec 2017)

John the Monkey said:


> The chilli beer we had a bit ago would be one. She's also not sure when it comes to sours (although she did like "Breakfast of Champignons" (Wild Beer Co.)


I'm not a fan of sours either.


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Dec 2017)

stephec said:


> I'm not a fan of sours either.


I tried Siren Acid Jam last night.... wowzers!
Over 9% and a cross between a barrel aged beer and a sour. I need to get another to try as it was so complex. Amazing and weird...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Dec 2017)

Powell Street Dive Bomber Porter


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Dec 2017)

nickyboy said:


> That's cos we send the shoot stuff South, keeping the good stuff for ourselves



Your highly offensive comment has just reminded me of this Christmas card we've received.


----------



## theclaud (24 Dec 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 388330
> Powell Street Dive Bomber Porter


Hope it tasted better than it looks.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Dec 2017)

theclaud said:


> Hope it tasted better than it looks.



Looks like the stuff that comes out of the sink's U bend when I finally get around to cleaning it out

I'm sure it tastes better than that though (not that I've tasted the sink's U bend ...yet)


----------



## theclaud (24 Dec 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Looks like the stuff that comes out of the sink's U bend when I finally get around to cleaning it out
> 
> I'm sure it tastes better than that though (not that I've tasted the sink's U bend ...yet)


I was thinking the banks of the Usk at low tide. Didn't feel inclined to scoop up a pint from those either.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Dec 2017)

theclaud said:


> I was thinking the banks of the Usk at low tide. Didn't feel inclined to scoop up a pint from those either.



Looks vile, dysentery in a glass.


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Dec 2017)

Has someone else posted the exploding beer?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-oxfordshire-42455358


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Dec 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Has someone else posted the exploding beer?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-oxfordshire-42455358



"Witnesses said bottles of Stella were exploding in the flames"

Feckin' good job.

Years ago I was driving to Newbury and on the roundabout of the M4 junction, pre glorious by-pass, a beer lorry had overturned and there were bottle of beer all over the place, Plod was already on the scene to make sure no one stopped to fill their boot. Bah!


----------



## theclaud (24 Dec 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Years ago I was driving to Newbury and on the roundabout of the M4 junction, pre glorious by-pass, a beer lorry had overturned and there were bottle of beer all over the place, Plod was already on the scene to make sure no one stopeed to fill their boot. Bah!


It's like a sh1t Home Counties Whisky Galore.


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Dec 2017)

At first glance I thought someone had stolen a beer truck which exploded.

“Exploding Beer interrupts Christmas getaway”


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Dec 2017)

theclaud said:


> It's like a sh1t Home Counties Whisky Galore.



Oh well, and I'd already got a part lined up for you too...


----------



## Daddy Pig (24 Dec 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Looks vile, dysentery in a glass.


Sounds good... might help me lose a bit of weight quickly...


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2017)

Dartmoor IPA - Ring 'o Bells, Chagford.


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Yes, I did as soon as I saw your post.
> 
> It's a tradition to arrive early for trains home to go for a pint there.
> 
> All is not lost; I'll just have to turn up early to go to Euston Tap instead


I also thoroughly recommend the Lamb in Lamb's Conduit Street-a proper old school London battlecruiser. You can just imagine Regan and Carter quaffing pints of Best in there after a hard day busting villains and cracking heads . It's a 20 minute walk away though (Russell Square is probably the nearest tube station).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Dec 2017)

theclaud said:


> Hope it tasted better than it looks.


I've had worse. I had worse y'day!


----------



## srw (24 Dec 2017)

Mad squirrel produce a milk stout called de la crème. As my token attempt* at sybarism on Christmas Eve I'm having a pint of de la bean. Which has coffee in it. It's a subtle addition. Not quite homoeopathic, but close. Light roast rather than espresso.

*Playing for midnight mass after more than one drink is extremely risky.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Been to the shop to ensure that there is no absolute beer drought tomorrow.
> View attachment 388408
> 
> As I left, I remembered that I hadn't got the dates.



To remember one has forgotten something is the worst of all situations


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Dec 2017)




----------



## MossCommuter (24 Dec 2017)

Waiting for a bus beer

Sam Smith's keg bitter






Nasty


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Waiting for a bus beer
> 
> Sam Smith's keg bitter
> 
> ...


PS: only been sat in this pub five minutes, never been in before, and already have been offered contraband spirits


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> PS: only been sat in this pub five minutes, never been in before, and already have been offered contraband spirits



That's so up north.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Dec 2017)

Just had a moze.






Then an Ace






Let's get Santared (sp?) (that's working on the @theclaud theory that any word can be used for pissed).


----------



## Crackle (24 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> PS: only been sat in this pub five minutes, never been in before, and already have been offered contraband spirits


Flat roof?


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Dec 2017)

Crackle said:


> Flat roof?





User said:


> Help for heroes banner?



A very nice traditional boozer with a cosy interior. I liked it. But for the Sam Smith's I'd go again.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Dec 2017)

The evening finished* with a pint of Dark Matter, a very very very brown ale. But by then the battery had gone on my phone.

*The look on the waitress face when tlh ordered a straight Jamesons was a picture.


----------



## Daddy Pig (24 Dec 2017)

Who's been a naughty boy then...?


----------



## nickyboy (24 Dec 2017)

Titanic Cappuccino Stout...bloomin' lovely. Particularly at 6pm


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Dec 2017)

Beer Advent Calendar Day 24




Double Dragon (Felinfoel, 4.2%)




The Last from the crate is this, which I think I've reviewed before. A decent ruby ale, with a slightly odd bubblegum sweetness in the flavour.

Mrs M says: "Very Nice."

And we both say, Merry Christmas beer threaders! Whatever you're doing over the holidays, we hope you have a great time.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Dec 2017)

Hoyne Dark Matter and, in background, Boo's head.


----------



## rich p (25 Dec 2017)

I got a teeny bit shįtfaced on the magnificent Gun Imperial stout and Gun Vermont after delivering my last turkey.
I'm not a real midwife.
So much so, that I decided to delay wrapping any Christmas presents till this morning.


----------



## J1888 (25 Dec 2017)

Hmm.

Opened my latest Beer52 box and a bit disappointed. Peanut Butter Milk Stout? No thanks. Usual selection of Founders/Firestone Walker ones that I've never had but wouldn't bother with again. Had the 805 either in this box or left over from last one (can't remember), total garbage. It's looking like pint cans of Stella today at this rate

Bah, humbug.


----------



## stephec (25 Dec 2017)

J1888 said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Opened my latest Beer52 box and a bit disappointed. Peanut Butter Milk Stout? No thanks. Usual selection of Founders/Firestone Walker ones that I've never had but wouldn't bother with again. Had the 805 either in this box or left over from last one (can't remember), total garbage. It's looking like pint cans of Stella today at this rate
> 
> Bah, humbug.


You're right about the peanut butter, but the Torpedo's a good one.


----------



## Spartak (25 Dec 2017)

Brought a case of these back from France in August.... gonna enjoy them over the next few days....


----------



## User169 (25 Dec 2017)

Happy Christmas, beer peeps!!


----------



## GM (25 Dec 2017)

A couple from last night, very nice too...






...and a very merry Christmas!


----------



## stephec (25 Dec 2017)

User said:


> If you like very bitter.


I liked it, even going so far as to get another one as part of the M+S 4 for 3 offer yesterday.

It makes a change from the over mad citrusy jobs, although I'll be balancing it with a Jackhammer later.


----------



## J1888 (25 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Santa Paws
> View attachment 388526
> 
> Brewdog does Christmas



Drinking one of these as well, not bad...it's my solace while I wait for my sodding turkey to cook


----------



## J1888 (25 Dec 2017)

Turkey cooked and eaten (well, we've eaten a third of it) and I'm onto the Wiens Apricot Wheat...goes quite nicely with the turkey and ham aftertaste


----------



## stephec (25 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Hoppy Christmas.
> View attachment 388525
> It's a Brewdog, hoppy is what they do, so it has no great Xmassy feel to it. It is nice enough but not Xmassy.
> 
> ...


I had some Hoppy Christmas last year, it seemed exactly the same as Hop Fiction in a different bottle.

20p a bottle cheaper though, winner winner.


----------



## J1888 (26 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5092067, member: 9609"]feeling decidedly unwell now - one seriously stotting headache, would like to get out on the bike and clear it, but it looks like there is a bout 3 inches of snow, unless that's the hangover.[/QUOTE]

The only thing for it is to get yourself another bottle!


----------



## stephec (26 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5092067, member: 9609"]feeling decidedly unwell now - one seriously stotting headache, would like to get out on the bike and clear it, but it looks like there is a bout 3 inches of snow, unless that's the hangover.[/QUOTE]
As my mam said to me whilst I was on the big white telephone talking to Huey after my first big hangover, ' you won't do that again will you?'.


----------



## stephec (26 Dec 2017)

J1888 said:


> The only thing for it is to get yourself another bottle!


Sage advice, what makes you bad makes you better.


----------



## Crackle (26 Dec 2017)

I've been Portered and Stouted out. Could take me a bit of time to clear this lot


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Dec 2017)

Happy Christmas beer peeps

Yesterday was mostly beer free but Boxing Day will not be so.






Blackjack Brewery, Aces High

5.5% ABV and in a stupid glass


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Dec 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Titanic Cappuccino Stout...bloomin' lovely. Particularly at 6pm
> 
> View attachment 388431


Did you get to try the Tø Ol x Cloudwater Christmas Cake Stout?


----------



## stephec (26 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Happy Christmas beer peeps
> 
> Yesterday was mostly beer free but Boxing Day will not be so.
> 
> ...


That's a lovely glass, I've got one in my personal collection.


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Dec 2017)

Hhmm. Not what the description promises. It's lacking in body and has hints of something chemical


----------



## J1888 (26 Dec 2017)

Down to the dregs now, so on the peanut butter stout. It's very sweet...


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Dec 2017)

Over Christmas I have been drinking some of these ;


----------



## nickyboy (26 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Did you get to try the Tø Ol x Cloudwater Christmas Cake Stout?



Sore point....sold out. They had Tø Ol Snowball Saison which I had that instead which was good, but a bit of a letdown after the Stout no-show


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Dec 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Sore point....sold out. They had Tø Ol Snowball Saison which I had that instead which was good, but a bit of a letdown after the Stout no-show


:'(

It *is* amazing (if that helps)


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Dec 2017)

Cwrw Ial from that there Welsh Wales.

It's called Illumination and they say it's a NE IPA with elderflower.

It's got a hint of gose about it without being sour of that makes any sense

I don't get elderflower particularly but I do get a creamy, vanilla sort of floral sense

I like it


----------



## User169 (26 Dec 2017)

Couldn’t resist the design of the can. 

German craft beer. Don’t think the Germans have quite got the hang of American styles yet. This is a bit underpowered.


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Dec 2017)

Z is for Zachariah

A is for apricot

Evil Twin beer

With added apricots and salt

It's no salty kiss but that's clearly where they were aiming.


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Dec 2017)

We have Cloudwater NE DIPA Mosaic on draft

I may be some time


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Did you get to try the Tø Ol x Cloudwater Christmas Cake Stout?





nickyboy said:


> Sore point....sold out. They had Tø Ol Snowball Saison which I had that instead which was good, but a bit of a letdown after the Stout no-show



I haven't cracked open _the growler_ yet so I've still only got 4 litres of it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Dec 2017)

Dark Star Oak Barrel Aged Stout, it’s oaky without being smacked around the back of the skull with a plank. Despite its 10.% it tastes easy on the alcohol, it’s very nice, better than the quality of the photo (which doesn’t actually say a lot).


----------



## GM (26 Dec 2017)

This is a must have, very nice.....


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Dec 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I haven't cracked open _the growler_ yet so I've still only got 4 litres of it.


Drink fresh!

Get it supped


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Dec 2017)

Cloudwater Tropical Stout and Dry and Bitter/Bundobust collaboration sour.

The stout is very rich and boozy. The sour will be perfect with my vada pav and sprout bhajis


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Seriously?


Delicious


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Dec 2017)

Red DIPA

Red. Not pale. Red.

It's nice but it's not IPA


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Dec 2017)

Blackjack - Ace of Spades

A nine percenter from a cask.

Bitter, strong, very bitter. Somewhat soapy






Not convinced


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Dec 2017)

Cloudwater Brown

Word on the web says brown is the new DIPA, the he taste of 2018, and never ones to miss (or invent) a trend Cloudwater are ahead of the curve.

It's not brown





Meh with a capital muh


----------



## Daddy Pig (27 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Cloudwater Brown
> 
> Word on the web says brown is the new DIPA, the he taste of 2018, and never ones to miss (or invent) a trend Cloudwater are ahead of the curve.
> 
> ...


Does that mean that drinking Newcastle Brown will be back in fashion for 2018 ?


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Dec 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Does that mean that drinking Newcastle Brown will be back in fashion for 2018 ?



Something like that


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Dec 2017)

The beer menu teased with the promise of Crimson Queen (a favourite) but it sold out n before Christmas. No Lervig stout either so I'm finishing on a classic.






So much for shopping this afternoon. I managed to buy brake pads and drink beer. The new duvet and pillows can wait another day


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Priorities.


Innit


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 Dec 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> The evening finished* with a pint of Dark Matter, a very very very brown ale. But by then the battery had gone on my phone.
> 
> *The look on the waitress face when tlh ordered a straight Jamesons was a picture.



Dark Matter...a Knotty problem to solve (cool for Schrodinger's cats).



stephec said:


> You're right about the peanut butter, but the Torpedo's a good one.



Well worth sinking a few Torpedos!



J1888 said:


> Drinking one of these as well, not bad...it's my solace while I wait for my sodding turkey to cook



Symps-keep calm and drink on!

[QUOTE 5092067, member: 9609"]feeling decidedly unwell now - one seriously stotting headache, would like to get out on the bike and clear it, but it looks like there is a bout 3 inches of snow, unless that's the hangover.[/QUOTE]

Lots of snow on t'Pennines here, and rather more ice on the roads than I'd like, which makes my daily commute rather interesting...



Crackle said:


> I've been Portered and Stouted out. Could take me a bit of time to clear this lot
> 
> View attachment 388578



Not to mention stoated! Some boss beers in them lot La...



Elybazza61 said:


> Over Christmas I have been drinking some of these ;
> 
> View attachment 388604
> View attachment 388606



Chapeau! to you Sir. I've just finished my last can of Fell Robust Porter (an excellent example of the style) and a Stubble as well-NZ pale made with Waimea and Rakau hops, also well worth a punt if you like the more floral pale ales (I had it on tap in the Fell Bar recently). I still have a large stash of fine ales in case I can't get out because of snow/zombie hordes etc, including a bottle of Hawkshead/Wylam Pleasures In the Dark Imperial Stout. The night is dark, and full of pleasures...



MossCommuter said:


> Z is for Zachariah
> 
> A is for apricot
> 
> ...



So it gose! (sorry)



MossCommuter said:


> We have Cloudwater NE DIPA Mosaic on draft
> 
> I may be some time


 A long time hehehehe...


Daddy Pig said:


> Does that mean that drinking Newcastle Brown will be back in fashion for 2018 ?



The next hot sipster trend...ye canna wack it like man! Hoppy New Year if I don't pop in again before then (working...).


----------



## Dirk (28 Dec 2017)

Here's a new one!
Juniper infused golden ale - very moorish.
Brewed by Exmoor Ales.







In 'The Crown' at West Down.


----------



## Dirk (28 Dec 2017)

User said:


> And is it like a weaker gin?


No.... it's like a stronger beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Dec 2017)

Kwak, in a Kwak thing. Le yumtus.







Tons of great beer, I did like the tap gnome.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Dec 2017)

User said:


> And is it like a weaker gin?


Gin beer is a thing, brewed by those crazy Welsh in Newport

https://www.tinyrebel.co.uk/beers/gin-juice/

I am told that it's very good


----------



## Hugh Manatee (28 Dec 2017)

My second pint today! First one was a pint of Roebuck Best Bitter. The Roebuck is a pub in Draycott-in-the-Clay with a small brewery in a shed in the car park. The bitter is very good and well worth stopping for should you find yourself on the A515.

The second one is literally This.






It manages quite a lot of flavour in 3.7% and would make a very fine session beer if only I had more than one bottle!


----------



## theclaud (28 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Gin beer is a thing, brewed by those crazy Welsh in Newport
> 
> https://www.tinyrebel.co.uk/beers/gin-juice/
> 
> I am told that it's very good


I believe I've given it the thumbs-up before, employing some extremely sophisticated tasting criteria.


----------



## Crackle (28 Dec 2017)

theclaud said:


> I believe I've given it the thumbs-up before, employing some extremely sophisticated tasting criteria.


Wet and beery?


----------



## theclaud (28 Dec 2017)

Crackle said:


> Wet and beery?


How very dare you. 


It's actually BEER+GIN=GIN-BEER!


----------



## rich p (28 Dec 2017)

What sort of a drunken bum do you need to be to like gin+ beer.
It's rhetorical Mossy and TC.


----------



## Crackle (28 Dec 2017)

Belching Beaver






Really good stuff. The name reminds me of Rich and that picture could be Mossy.


----------



## rich p (28 Dec 2017)

Crackle said:


> Belching Beaver
> 
> View attachment 388881
> 
> ...


It reminds me of something else entirely but let's not go there Crax


----------



## Crackle (28 Dec 2017)

rich p said:


> It reminds me of something else entirely but let's not go there Crax


Rich, keepin' it clean in the Beer thread for not quite 1477 pages: Well actually one or two at a time.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Dec 2017)

theclaud said:


> I believe I've given it the thumbs-up before, employing some extremely sophisticated tasting criteria.


You may be have been my entirely reliable source


----------



## User169 (28 Dec 2017)

Ferry beer!


----------



## Crackle (28 Dec 2017)

Cider thread is >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Dec 2017)

I am on Orval (said Keith Harris)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Dec 2017)

DP said:


> Ferry beer!
> 
> View attachment 388890



No offence but eff off.


----------



## Daddy Pig (28 Dec 2017)

Hitting the big boys tonight...
Started with a Brewdog Jack Hammer (poor quality malt and hops to others I've had more recently), followed up with the Ridgeway Barley wine - delicious with my American style bbq chicken earlier.
Relaxing with the fire on (kids now well and truly asleep) I've hit the de molen which was great, slightly sweet with bourbon and hints of tar... I say slightly sweet as it's nothing near as sweet as the lervig big ass money stout 2... what a beer... 16% of heaven!


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Dec 2017)

DP said:


> Ferry beer!
> 
> View attachment 388890


----------



## Daddy Pig (28 Dec 2017)

Crackle said:


> Cider thread is >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


And I believe the sh1t cider thread is 
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Dec 2017)

Couple of beers from earlier...


----------



## User169 (28 Dec 2017)

User said:


> You neglected to heed my advice then?


----------



## stephec (28 Dec 2017)

Marmion said:


> I am on Orval (said Keith Harris)


Continuing the piss poor puns.......


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Dec 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> *Couple* of beers from earlier...


There's 3...


----------



## Aperitif (28 Dec 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Couple of beers from earlier...
> 
> View attachment 388895
> View attachment 388896
> View attachment 388897


Notice how the paperback has danced across the table, the specs positioned carefully to indicate concentration and intent...the sober hot drink vessel providing an anchor point. A pre-read book too... Whilst opposite the imbiber, there is a sense of organisation, direction and tidiness.
Troisvelosmcginty...bonnes vacances!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Dec 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Notice how the paperback has danced across the table, the specs positioned carefully to indicate concentration and intent...the sober hot drink vessel providing an anchor point. A pre-read book too... Whilst opposite the imbiber, there is a sense of organisation, direction and tidiness.
> Troisvelosmcginty...bonnes vacances!


I think it's the beer that's moved. As it's unlikely that a) he can read and b) he can move


----------



## Aperitif (28 Dec 2017)

Marmion said:


> I think it's the beer that's moved. As it's unlikely that a) he can read and b) he can move


He's trying...


----------



## User169 (28 Dec 2017)

Bar games!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Dec 2017)

Aperitif said:


> He's trying...


Very.

you set'em up...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Dec 2017)

Main St. Brewing English Brown Ale. It is -6 outside so they seem to feel the need to chill the beer to that level. So cold I can barely pick it up.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Dec 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 388904
> Main St. Brewing English Brown Ale. It is -6 outside so they seem to feel the need to chill the beer to that level. So cold I can barely pick it up.


I'd take it back and ask for "luke warm" and call them "a bit colonial"...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Dec 2017)

Marmion said:


> There's 3...



A couple of beers clearly means anything from 2 to 5 (or more).


----------



## jongooligan (29 Dec 2017)

Heading to Bruges tomorrow for the first time. Done a bit of reading so I've got some ideas of where I'd like to drink but does anyone have any 'must see/ must drink' recommendations please?
Coming back on Jan 2nd so only two days and three nights to fit things in.


----------



## srw (29 Dec 2017)

theclaud said:


> How very dare you.
> 
> 
> It's actually BEER+GIN=GIN-BEER!


All you need is Reg on his back and you'll have GINGER BEER


----------



## theclaud (29 Dec 2017)

srw said:


> All you need is Reg on his back


Easy Tiger.

BTW Have you tried the Hitachino Ginger Beer yet?


----------



## srw (29 Dec 2017)

theclaud said:


> Easy Tiger.
> 
> BTW Have you tried the Hitachino Ginger Beer yet?


Santa hasn't delivered it yet.


----------



## jongooligan (29 Dec 2017)

Been out for a bit of a warm up for Bruges to the Three Horseshoes at Leamside. First up was Riding Ale Howling Hops which, at a weedy 3% abv could easily be dismissed as not worth bothering with, especially if there's plenty of other stuff on offer.





It's thin but I'm guessing it gets its flavour from three different types of hops. The type of beer for a refresher in the middle of a long, hot summer ride.

The Three Horseshoes is the tap for the Working Hand brewery so I tried their More Choke Jackie next. A session bitter tasting of coal dust.




I've had several more since then and have just realised that I should probably finish this post tomorrow (or never).


----------



## Hugh Manatee (29 Dec 2017)

Mwnci Nel (Ha! Predictive text on the iFad didn't know what to do for that one!) from the Bragdy Nant brewery. Darker than Boris Johnson's soul but of more use. That isn't the description on the bottle by the way, it states, "chocolate and coffee flavours" amongst other stuff.

I like it but having now read the label I wish I had used a pint glass as it is bottle conditioned. Bum.


----------



## Daddy Pig (29 Dec 2017)

Kwak kwak....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Dec 2017)

Lunchtime O'Booze...







Nice to have another Kwak in a more appropriate glass.






Anyone tried this? Or the beer.


----------



## Crackle (29 Dec 2017)

8%, looks a spanking good beer.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Dec 2017)

srw said:


> All you need is Reg on his back and you'll have GINGER BEER



I was going to let it slide, but clearly Beer + Gin cannot equal Gin - Beer

Basic maths guys, sheesh


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Dec 2017)

Yellow beer warning...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Dec 2017)

Good telly, the Sumo's on, they actually have a panel of 'experts' in the studio analysing every move.






Yeah the sumo thread is ----->>>>>>


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Dec 2017)

A ''3 beers and out'' visit to the local tonight. A New England IPA from No Frills. I had one of their beers before Christmas and it's not only unfined, it's unrefined. Plus it looks like Thames water. Dartford Wobbler's bitter went down well and was still enjoyable after the taste of the No Frills had been washed down. I have a 3 beer limit on the bike, so I finished off with a Rudgate's Ruby Mild, which was a very good one for the road. I liked it.

Home again and drinking a Wild Bill IPA, which is an ALDI beer sold for an acceptable £1.20 a half litre. A £1.20 well spent. I may just have another.....


----------



## User169 (29 Dec 2017)

Just back from the UK. This was the best beef I had. Outta, er, Nuneaton...






Bloody hell though - you lot are savages...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Dec 2017)

Canada just lost to USA in an ice hockey game.

Drowning their sorrows..







A-Frame Magic Lake Porter all the way from snowy Squamish.


----------



## rich p (30 Dec 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Good telly, the Sumo's on, they actually have a panel of 'experts' in the studio analysing every move.
> 
> View attachment 389047
> 
> ...


I wonder what 'throat choke ' is in English...


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Dec 2017)

User13710 said:


> The height of civilisation when compared to cake decorations on bread for breakfast though.


I once watched a Dutch family smear Marmite, thickly, on toast at breakfast in a hotel.

They almost simultaneously took their first bites and just as simultaneously a look of collective horror spread as darkly over their faces as the Marmite on the toast.

After collective laughter they explained that they had thought the small single serve tubs were chocolate spread.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Dec 2017)

Now, I know I'm not allowed to call it train-beer if it's actually any good but being a forward planner I picked this up yesterday in preparation.

Beer

On a train


----------



## theclaud (30 Dec 2017)

User said:


> You don't have to be bound by my rules. It is better if you follow them but it is not compulsory


----------



## nickyboy (30 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Now, I know I'm not allowed to call it train-beer if it's actually any good but being a forward planner I picked this up yesterday in preparation.
> 
> Beer
> 
> ...



And nice to see it's reduced from £6 something to £5.45. Could be looking at a cross post into the "Yellow Sticker" thread

Still a fark load of money for a can of beer mind


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Dec 2017)

nickyboy said:


> And nice to see it's reduced from £6 something to £5.45. Could be looking at a cross post into the "Yellow Sticker" thread
> 
> Still a fark load of money for a can of beer mind


Second course






After the 11.8% starter, I've just spent five minutes repeatedly rebooting my tablet because the camera wouldn't work only to find that my hand was over the lens


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Dec 2017)

Illumination (I'm developing a thing for this beer

Mahalia on the headphones. [Edit] Mahalia Jackson [/EDIT]






Glory hallelujah!


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Dec 2017)

Nearly there

Can I drink this is 25 minutes?






I do like a challenge


----------



## theclaud (30 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Nearly there
> 
> Can I drink this is 25 minutes?



Place your bets, folks...


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Dec 2017)

theclaud said:


> Place your bets, folks...


I'd like to hedge by putting a fiver against myself


----------



## Crackle (30 Dec 2017)

My bet is he'll be asleep on the train in a few minutes.


----------



## Dirk (30 Dec 2017)

Swift 'alf at the London Inn, Braunton..........thirsty work, this shopping lark!


----------



## rich p (30 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Now, I know I'm not allowed to call it train-beer if it's actually any good but being a forward planner I picked this up yesterday in preparation.
> 
> Beer
> 
> ...



Have you ever thought of spending a 2 week holiday on the Circle line. Mossy?


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Dec 2017)

User13710 said:


> Will I like any of these? I might start a poll.
> 
> View attachment 389121


Drygate! I like this Brewery; hipster turned up to 11. Lovely people and a great venue.

The mango one is good. They're all a bit far out but I'd drink them in colour order from palest to darkest, starting with the IP


----------



## rich p (30 Dec 2017)

User said:


> It doesn't work anymore, now it doesn't go round and round.


It was just a little joke.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Dec 2017)

nickyboy said:


> And nice to see it's reduced from £6 something to £5.45. Could be looking at a cross post into the "Yellow Sticker" thread
> 
> Still a fark load of money for a can of beer mind


Pah! Buy a can of beer in Vancouver and 'a fark load of money for a can of beer' takes on a whole new painful meaning.


----------



## Crackle (30 Dec 2017)

As Dick Emery said......oh you are Orval but I like you


----------



## User169 (30 Dec 2017)

Crackle said:


> As Dick Emery said......oh you are Orval but I like you
> 
> ]



 Here’s to hoping no one ever, ever, ever says that again


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Dec 2017)

DP said:


> Here’s to hoping no one ever, ever, ever says that again


But it's all in the best paaasible taste...

... Oh, hang on


----------



## User169 (30 Dec 2017)

Even more Bible Belt - Evil Twin x Prairie collaboration. The usual kitchen sink of cocoa nibs, vanilla, multiple chili varieties thrown at this one. Tasty,but not entirely sure what’s with the knitwear.


----------



## User169 (30 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Are you sure? Have you considered the alternative?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



There’s no way I’m clicking on that - where’s the poop emoji when you need it!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Dec 2017)

Duv






How mental are the French? This is nightmare inducing nonsense of the highest order.


----------



## User169 (30 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> But it's all in the best paaasible taste...
> 
> ... Oh, hang on


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Dec 2017)




----------



## Crackle (30 Dec 2017)

Liverpool Porter






Custy Lar, custy


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Dec 2017)

Crackle said:


> Liverpool Porter
> 
> View attachment 389176
> 
> ...


Errm...

... Is it good or not?


----------



## Crackle (30 Dec 2017)

It's custy


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Dec 2017)

Crackle said:


> It's custy





User13710 said:


> Kushti?


You could meet at cushty?


----------



## Crackle (30 Dec 2017)

Non scousers, pah.....


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Dec 2017)

Crackle said:


> Non scousers, pah.....


And I thought you were from the Wirral

"Red sky at night, Birkenhead's on fire"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Dec 2017)

It's the Royal Arsenal, where they started up, not the footy team. Anyhow, just 200 yards away, a new ''Taproom'' has opened up as an outlet for their craft beers. I really need someone to go with because I'd feel like a fish out of batter in there all alone. All chrome and no soul. Definitely not Deptford prices either. Their Renegade looks interesting though....


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Dec 2017)




----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Is that because Canada has a punitive tax regime on alcohol?


I don't think so; more likely because every damn thing in Vancouver is hideously expensive. Makes Scandi look cheap.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Dec 2017)

To Øl

They keep cropping up!

This is a sour called Sur Centennial

Fantastic carbonation giving that marshmallow thing that I've banged on about before. And proper tart grapefruit.

Moreish






Love it


----------



## theclaud (30 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> This is a sour called Sur Centennial
> 
> Fantastic carbonation giving that marshmallow thing that I've banged on about before. And proper tart grapefruit.
> 
> ...



The Citra version is also totes amazeballs. Hoppy sours - what's not to like?!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Dec 2017)

erm...


----------



## nickyboy (30 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> To Øl
> 
> They keep cropping up!
> 
> ...


And Triceratops Rampant


----------



## Daddy Pig (30 Dec 2017)

Gotta love the lervig...
3 bean stout, such a subtle 13% using Tonka, cocoa and vanilla beans. Real mellow flavours; tar, liquorice and molasses with sweet sweet vanilla to finish!
It really is s-tonka-ingly good!


----------



## Crackle (30 Dec 2017)

Kona Pipeline. Not a good name for a bike but not bad for a beer. Hawaiian coffee and wot not.






Not bad.


----------



## Crackle (30 Dec 2017)

User13710 said:


> Kushti?


That's where it comes from. It's pretty 80's I think. I don't hear anyone using it any more but it still pops into my head occasionally.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Dec 2017)




----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Dec 2017)

Long_something_ Stoutnik IRS


----------



## theclaud (31 Dec 2017)

theclaud said:


> Hoppy sours - what's not to like?!



Talking of which...


----------



## rich p (31 Dec 2017)

User14044 said:


> I’ve just passed @rich p ‘s art shop in Hawes
> 
> View attachment 389299


I wonder if they call the local artists, Hawes drawers?


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Dec 2017)

rich p said:


> I wonder if they call the local artists, Hawes drawers?



BOOM!


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Dec 2017)

Heart & Soul Mosaic IPA






And so it begins


----------



## jongooligan (31 Dec 2017)

Cafe de Kuppe in Bruges.




Happy New Year everyone. I'll be too pi $$ed to post after another.


----------



## Daddy Pig (31 Dec 2017)

jongooligan said:


> Cafe de Kuppe in Bruges.
> View attachment 389340
> 
> Happy New Year everyone. I'll be too pi $$ed to post after another.


You must be well 'chouffed' to find that on the beer menu.


----------



## Daddy Pig (31 Dec 2017)

User said:


> I have just had a pint of Harvey's Old Ale again, and as before didn't really like it. What I really need to do is isolate the common factor, that it was in a poor pub where the beer always tastes musty, and try it somewhere else.


Or more easily just not frequent that pub again?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Staying on the Harvey's theme, Porter.
> View attachment 389387
> 
> There is a lot of treacle and a bit of licorice going on.



Nice label graphic.


----------



## srw (31 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Big screen for watching football.


Insert predictable jibe about that being a very good reason not to go to the pub again.

The drive down from Glasgow yesterday was made marginally better by stopping at Tebay. Only marginally, mind - the place was overwhelmed with people. The best bit was spending more than £30 in the shop and thereby getting 10p a litre off petrol. A reasonable chunk of getting up to £30 was booze. Not hugely memorable booze, but still.


----------



## Milzy (31 Dec 2017)

Northern Monk micro brewery from Leeds tonight.


----------



## Daddy Pig (31 Dec 2017)

Getting one in before the NY eve curry...

Yes Yes, the quality pouring, but it's in the name!






I find Orval an interesting beer, this a much younger one brewed in May this year than others I've had in the past. I can say that the taste does get a lot more rounded and I will be stashing the other bottle I have for a couple of years and mature it nicely.


----------



## Daddy Pig (31 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Without the football, I cannot envisage their being any reason to set foot in the place.


I still can't.....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Dec 2017)

Le yumtus


----------



## Crackle (31 Dec 2017)

G'way, that's tame.


User14044 said:


> I want to complain.....I have a feeling that Crax has just poured this lovely pint of Semer Water ale from Wensleydale Brewery.
> 
> View attachment 389392


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Dec 2017)

HNY casketeers!


----------



## nickyboy (31 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Without the football, I cannot envisage there being any reason to set foot in the place.



Did you manage not to spill your pint when the penalty was missed?


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Dec 2017)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> footy thread


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Dec 2017)

The beer choice in my local today was so shyte i drank bloody Heineken...yes Heineken.
It was refreshingly nice as it happens but £4.10 a pint!!!


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Dec 2017)

meta lon said:


> The beer choice in my local today was so shyte i drank bloody Heineken...yes Heineken.
> It was refreshingly nice as it happens but £4.10 a pint!!!


Would you like directions to the lager thread?


----------



## Crackle (31 Dec 2017)

>>>>>≥>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Dec 2017)

I know i know ,sorry..im on sparkling spring water now..and its Scottish!! Ffs
New leaf tomorrow i promise xx

Happy new year fellow tipplers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jan 2018)

The Port thread >>>>>>>>>


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Jan 2018)

Timber's house radler, (pilsner and fresh grapefruit juice) a double Caesar and the beautiful Boo.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Jan 2018)




----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jan 2018)

Xmas pressies.. from the Burghley Xmas market ..i thought the bag my wife had me carry seemed heavy


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 389521



A collage of increasing pissedness.


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Jan 2018)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Timber's house radler, (pilsner and fresh grapefruit juice)


Sounds more like a breakfast drink...


----------



## theclaud (1 Jan 2018)

Happy New Year, Tosspots! 

Thought you might like this Tweet:


View: https://twitter.com/susie_dent/status/947534686187814914


Dent is best known as the Countdown lexicographer, but she also did a rather splendid Swearing Guide for C4. It's my New Year's resolution to post more of this really useful stuff.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jan 2018)

theclaud said:


> Happy New Year, Tosspots!
> 
> Thought you might like this Tweet:
> 
> ...





You to Sweetie..how's the head today?


----------



## theclaud (1 Jan 2018)

meta lon said:


> You to Sweetie..how's the head today?


Better than the dog's. She fell down the stairs in the middle of the night. I had wondered what the noise was, but not quite enough to get out of bed.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Jan 2018)

My contributions to this thread are hereby suspended until 1st April 2018. Beer block.

HNY


----------



## theclaud (1 Jan 2018)

GrumpyGregry said:


> My contributions to this thread are hereby suspended until 1st April 2018. Beer block.
> 
> HNY



 Good luck Greg!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Goodness.


The seven month's pregnant look doesn't suit me!


----------



## GM (1 Jan 2018)

Down to my last Life & Death....
Happy Brew Year one and all.....


----------



## jongooligan (1 Jan 2018)

In Bruges.




Easy to guess where if you've been here.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Jan 2018)

GrumpyGregry said:


> My contributions to this thread are hereby suspended until 1st April 2018. Beer block.
> 
> HNY


Rash


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Jan 2018)

I'm gonna swear more. I'll have the pottiest potty mouth this side of that Dent daffodil


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> I'm gonna swear more. I'll have the pottiest potty mouth this side of that Dent daffodil



VVanker.


----------



## jongooligan (2 Jan 2018)

Last one from Bruges.




Now my favourite beer.


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Jan 2018)

Proper Black (St. Austell, 6%)




An interesting one this, as though someone combined a stout and an ipa without diminishing their distinctness. A lot of smoky, chocolate richness, with the piney citrus flavours of a strong ipa. Contradictory, but tasty - I am looking forward to researching this one further.

White Shield (White Shield Brewery, 5.6%)




Reviewed before, of course, but worth reminding oneself occasionally just how good this is.

First Frost (Hydes, 3.8%)
Thin, but ok session bitter with a bit of biscuit and some fruity, sour, bitterness.

Tinsel Toes (Woodforde's, 4.3%)
Pleasantly robust seasonal, with bread, some rich berry and a spicy hoppiness. Pretty good.

Mrs M says (respectively):
"Very Nice. "
"I am drinking Hoegaarden. "
"Ok, but I am glad my pint is the tinsel toes."
"Very Nice. "

Mrs M has also been enjoying the return to cask of "Old Tom" in our local, one of her favourite seasonal beers.


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Jan 2018)

John the Monkey said:


> researching this one further



Pisshead


----------



## rich p (2 Jan 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Last one from Bruges.
> View attachment 389729
> 
> Now my favourite beer.



I got a few of those in my Beermerchants Christmas selection. 
Good stuff, I agree.


----------



## jongooligan (2 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Did you know that they have a beer pipeline?



Yes, we did the Halve Maan brewery tour on New Year's Eve.

Got to say that my first mouthful of this was an incredible experience - like hearing Marvin Gaye for the first time or Eddie Gray's goals against Burnley in 1970. The hairs stood up on the back of my neck. I felt like I was experiencing something very special indeed. I felt like I was in the presence of greatness.

Yeah, it's decent


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Pisshead


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Jan 2018)

Coventry Bitter (Byatt's, 3.8%)




Another session bitter, this one from a selection of Byatt's beers I received from my Aunt for Christmas. Byatt's have impressed me before, and this beer is no exception - liveliness aside (this is effervescent, even by the standards of other bottle conditioned beers) this is an excellent session. Taste wise, there's a little caramel, and a fair bit of gooseberry sweet/sour bitterness. Really tasty. 

Mrs M says: "Very Nice."


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jan 2018)

Kicked off with a pint of Great Orme bitter, can't remember the name but it was down in the 3% range, thin and pale, a hint of elderflower at the very front and an exceedingly long bitter aftertaste. Not my kind of ale. I should have tried their Welsh Gold...but it might still be on tomorrow.

Then a Twisted Ales Pirate. I can't find any reference on their website to this one but it was a somewhere between amber and ruby, with a more enjoyable journey from fruity to bitter. I'll have another tomorrow.

Finally, having somehow missed out on mince pies and Christmas pubbing (puddings also) this season, I finished off with a pint of Irving Brewery's Red Plum Christmas Ale. It managed to make me think of mincemeat with its fruity beginning and its dark and sweet bitterness to follow. Worth the windy journey home alone - that Eleanor's in a foul mood if you're cycling south-west - and it's added to tomorrow's planned menu....

Cheers all!


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Jan 2018)

Marble are being asked to "reconsider the name" of their beer; "Pint", which has been brewed for donkeys' years, because it now comes in 500ml cans.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-42458104

I remember this starting last summer and it was alleged that the original complainant was a disgruntled customer who tweeted Trading Standards.

I wonder what they'll call it?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Marble are being asked to "reconsider the name" of their beer; "Pint", which has been brewed for donkeys' years, because it now comes in 500ml cans.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-42458104
> 
> ...



I'd rename it 'feck off Trading Standards and Manchester city council'.


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Jan 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'd rename it 'feck off Trading Standards and Manchester city council'.


They could name it it after the City Council executive member for neighbourhoods, a certain Mr Murphy but I think that's taken


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Jan 2018)

They could say it’s ok as it’s a very generous American pint. So feck off.


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Jan 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> They could say it’s ok as it’s a very generous American pint. So feck off.


Good point; there are loads of cans of imported American beer on the shelf in my local and they all say "1 Pint" on the side but they're not are they!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jan 2018)

Given the amount of fruit infused shite that is posted on here I am going to report this thread to trading standards


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Jan 2018)

Marmion said:


> Given the amount of fruit infused shite that is posted on here I am going to report this thread to trading standards


----------



## stephec (4 Jan 2018)

Today's ten of the best, congratulations if you can read the text.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Jan 2018)

stephec said:


> Today's ten of the best, congratulations if you can read the text.
> 
> View attachment 389950



For those who cannot read the text here is the online version:

http://www.independent.co.uk/extras...r-perry/best-british-lager-good-a8124706.html

No mention of Cloudwater IPL's which are OK, I suppose, if you like that kind of thing.

I might look out for the Drygate Chimera next time I am in Sainsbury's.


----------



## User169 (4 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> For those who cannot read the text here is the online version:
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/extras...r-perry/best-british-lager-good-a8124706.html
> 
> ...



Five of the recommendations are supplied by Beer Hawk (AKA AB Inbev).


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> Five of the recommendations are supplied by Beer Hawk (AKA AB Inbev).


Yes, I noticed that; in their defence I suppose they wanted readily available stuff - you're not going to find Cloudwater in Sainsbury's (at least not yet).

For accuracy's sake, maybe they should delete the work "best" from the headline.


----------



## Daddy Pig (4 Jan 2018)

stephec said:


> Today's ten of the best, congratulations if you can read the text.
> 
> View attachment 389950


How on earth did king pin get on there! That has to be one of the most disappointing beers I've tried, but then again it is lager!


----------



## stephec (4 Jan 2018)

Wasn't it Crax who took his dog to the pub?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jan 2018)

after extensive craft beer tasting in Vancouver tlh has determined that craft pilsners are her thing. Boo decided pilsners were ok but she'd rather an IPA, or, preferably a BC Pinot Noir. Evenually we decided cava/prosecco was a good compromise.

I've just emptied the kitchen of beer and put it all in a crate in the loft as beer block enters day five. Didn't realise _quite_ how much I have in the house.


----------



## Daddy Pig (5 Jan 2018)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I've just emptied the kitchen of beer and put it all in a crate in the loft as beer block enters day five. Didn't realise _quite_ how much I have in the house.



Just one crate?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jan 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Just one crate?


yes, large plastic one, 40+ bottles.


----------



## stephec (5 Jan 2018)

Happy days.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Jan 2018)

stephec said:


> Wasn't it Crax who took his dog to the pub?
> 
> View attachment 390036


I thought "OMG! what a ridiculous idea" but after Googling I am bit more "Oh, that's good!".

It's "brewed" in a real brewery but is actually chicken or beef flavoured malt extracts, a by product of the beer.

It's Marmite for dogs.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Jan 2018)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I've just emptied the kitchen of beer and put it all in a crate in the loft as beer block enters day five. Didn't realise _quite_ how much I have in the house.



https://www.ticketybrew.co.uk/single-post/2018/01/05/Why-I-dont-like-dry-January



Ticketybrew said:


> we don’t need to enter the new year dry, or on a diet, just to make up for having a nice time.



I'm with Ticketybrew


----------



## Dirk (5 Jan 2018)

Greene King IPA at The Crown, West Down.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Jan 2018)

Dirk said:


> Greene King IPA at The Crown, West Down.
> 
> View attachment 390112


What's wrong with it? Has the glass been chilled?


----------



## Dirk (5 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> What's wrong with it? Has the glass been chilled?





User said:


> What's wrong with it? Apart from being Greene King IPA you mean?


Nowt wrong with it at all. It's served chilled and is actually a nice refreshing drink.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Jan 2018)

Dirk said:


> Nowt wrong with it at all. It's served chilled and is actually a nice refreshing drink.





Spoiler



Someone in posts passim mentioned the slightly cold tea like flavour it has, and I can't stop tasting that when I drink it now.


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Jan 2018)

rich p said:


> It reminds me of something else entirely but let's not go there Crax


@Fnaar @Fnaar!




Crackle said:


> Cider thread is >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Yurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!



Marmion said:


> I am on Orval (said Keith Harris)



Ooohh you are Orval but I like you!



threebikesmcginty said:


> A couple of beers clearly means anything from 2 to 5 (or more).



Like an alchoholic country mile
My last beer of 2017 was Vibrant Forest Black Forest Porter (yumtus) and then I started 2018 with a bottle of Hawkshead/Wylam Pleasures In The Dark Imperial Stout, for the night is dark, and full of pleasures! (wears its 11%very lightly). Cheers,beer pickers!


----------



## Dirk (5 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously a man with taste.


----------



## Daddy Pig (5 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> https://www.ticketybrew.co.uk/single-post/2018/01/05/Why-I-dont-like-dry-January
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with Ticketybrew


Not too sure myself... to quote tickety Brew...

"Why don’t we give ourselves a break and just say, having a beer and some *mice* pies at Christmas..."

Personally I'm not too keen on mice myself...


----------



## Dirk (5 Jan 2018)

User said:


> I don't know what to say.


How about nothing, for a change.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> https://www.ticketybrew.co.uk/single-post/2018/01/05/Why-I-dont-like-dry-January
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with Ticketybrew


Marvellous. I'm not doing dry January.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Jan 2018)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Marvellous. I'm not doing dry January.


Oh, I thought your post meant you were


----------



## rich p (5 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Oh, I thought your post meant you were


So did I. What's a beer block? 
I'm doing a no beer January, FWIW.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jan 2018)

rich p said:


> So did I. What's a beer block?
> I'm doing a no beer January, FWIW.


It is a block on the consumption of ale. (In my case for three months)


----------



## Daddy Pig (5 Jan 2018)

GrumpyGregry said:


> It is a block on the consumption of ale. (In my case for three months)



Think about the withdrawal symptoms! Surely that won't be good for you!


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Jan 2018)

Omg it's delicious..now pist..laters its a Hunters ale


----------



## User169 (5 Jan 2018)

Train beer and Maurice Flitcroft’s biog on the kindle. Top! as they say here.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Jan 2018)

No pics but a couple (3) of Friday arvo early doors Red Rye's dahn the boozer on the way back from work, it's been a long two days. Very nice, it's keg so not quite as good as the bottled version but still good enough and the quality is top notch, hope they keep this on permanently.


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Jan 2018)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Marvellous. I'm not doing dry January.


My martini's still dry...


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Jan 2018)

Apaloosa (Big Hand, 4.5%)




Bought at last year's Nantwich Cheese and Beer Food Festival, from the brewer. Smells quite funky, although I didn't get much of that in the taste, which is mostly mandarin/grapefruit bitterness, with a subtle vanilla/caramel smoothness underlying it, and a bit of peppery spiciness. Tasty!

Mrs M says: "Very Nice!"


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Jan 2018)

rich p said:


> I'm doing a no beer January, FWIW.



Does that leave the door open for every other kind of booze?


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Jan 2018)

Yesterday was a strong dark beer day






The unnamed one is To Øl, Liquid Confidence and possibly the best of the lot.


----------



## User169 (7 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Yesterday was a strong dark beer day
> 
> View attachment 390405
> 
> ...



Love liquid confidence.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jan 2018)

Half of Purity Mad Goose in a rubbish pub (apart from the Purity) somewhere outside of Solihull yesterday afternoon. It's a great beer this one, lovely pale ale with a superb, but not over done, hop taste. Pilgrim hops for bitterness with Cascade and Willamette for aroma, malts are Maris Otter, Caragold and Wheat. Yumtus.


----------



## User169 (7 Jan 2018)

Double dang!!


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Jan 2018)

I need to try some of these Schnei Wei's

They've always passed me by. I think I might subconsciously look at them as being a bit commercial

Have you got a Schnei Wei 101 @DP ?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jan 2018)

Das ist lecker.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jan 2018)

I noticed that my local proper* pub, the Dog and Bell, is running a Tryathon. I believe it runs concurrently with that Dryathon aberration. So, feeling obliged, I tried 3 new ones. Most notable, the first drinkable No Frills Joe pint of what I have ever partook. Not even cloudy, I nearly sent it back! Amber Ale. Started off with an Old Dairy Red Top,, a bitter, dark and malty, that reminded me of London Pride. Also, a pint of something with a logo that looked like it said ''One Shot'' with a beer called Jam. (Found no clues online.) More grapefruit marmalade than jam, I think. But I enjoyed it. Three good uns.

It occurred to me, some way into the Red Top, that there might be some thread participants who might like to join in with a Tryathon. One idea would be to try to commit to 31 _new _beers before the end of the month. As the month is already underway, we could always set it up for February- 28 new beers. Suggestions and willing Tryers most welcome. I'll set up a splashsheet on my laptop to keep a record if you're interested. Any donations will be gratefully accepted at the bar, I'm sure, but you can pledge any remaining funds to any charity you care to choose.

A rough count tells me that I've tried 6, maybe 7, new beers since the new year, so January is distinctly doable. But if you want to join in, or make it Februarial, etc, post below. You were going to post below anyway....



*With a bar billiards table....


----------



## Crackle (7 Jan 2018)

Down the hatch!


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Jan 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Das ist lecker.


Dit 

I think you'll find it is "dit is lekker"

Of "dis lekker"


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Jan 2018)

Too much Doom Bar yesterday, so I just finished off another one


----------



## Daddy Pig (7 Jan 2018)

I'm cutting back on beers this month but enjoyed my first since NYD .... lovely Cornish Knockers... the only thing better than having one is a pair...


----------



## Crackle (7 Jan 2018)

Quite sweet after the Kernel but I'll adapt. I have a dold, so dis iz kill ord kure...


----------



## User169 (7 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Dit
> 
> I think you'll find it is "dit is lekker"
> 
> Of "dis lekker"



Ees spekkin german no??


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jan 2018)

Crackle said:


> Quite sweet after the Kernel but I'll adapt. I have a dold, so dis iz kill ord kure...
> 
> View attachment 390595



Second class return to Nottingham?


----------



## Crackle (7 Jan 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Second class return to Nottingham?



Worryingly that was exactly my dold reference.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jan 2018)

Crackle said:


> Worryingly that was exactly my dold reference.



30 years ago and it only seems like, well 30 years ago...


----------



## User169 (7 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> I need to try some of these Schnei Wei's
> 
> They've always passed me by. I think I might subconsciously look at them as being a bit commercial
> 
> Have you got a Schnei Wei 101 @DP ?



No. 7 is their original - darker, more maltier and less bananaier than most weissbier, but an utter classic.

Aventinus is their strong bock and just so blimmin tasty. The eisbock’d version though is “historic” (the highest rating on the DP scale)

There’s the hoppy one which I think @threebikesmcginty is a big fan of, but the bio one is the better hoppy one IMHO.

Mainly it’s sentimental tbh - reminds me of happy dayz in that Munichen, but the suckling pig in Weisses Brauhaus is to die for dahlinks!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> No. 7 is their original - darker, more maltier and less bananaier than most weissbier, but an utter classic.
> 
> Aventinus is their strong bock and just so blimmin tasty. The eisbock’d version though is “historic” (the highest rating on the DP scale)
> 
> ...



Tap 5 is a great hoppy, but not too hoppy, beer, tap 6 is a lovely darker malty beer and the Eisbock is feckin gorgeous. I haven't tried Tap 4 ,the bio one, but wouldn't be displeased to give it a go. SchneiWei is my fave German beer I rec, Hacker have a couple of fab ones too, the Oktoberfest being my fave of theirs.


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Jan 2018)

Duvet and pillow purchasing is a stressful way to spend an hour on a Sunday afternoon so refreshment was well deserved.






To Øl Garden of Eden fruit IPA is a bit meh.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jan 2018)

Duvel and pillow purchasing?!



MossCommuter said:


> Duvet and pillow purchasing is a stressful way to spend an hour on a Sunday afternoon so refreshment was well deserved.
> 
> View attachment 390652
> 
> ...


----------



## jongooligan (8 Jan 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It occurred to me, some way into the Red Top, that there might be some thread participants who might like to join in with a Tryathon. One idea would be to try to commit to 31 _new _beers before the end of the month. As the month is already underway, we could always set it up for February- 28 new beers. Suggestions and willing Tryers most welcome. I'll set up a splashsheet on my laptop to keep a record if you're interested. Any donations will be gratefully accepted at the bar, I'm sure, but you can pledge any remaining funds to any charity you care to choose.



Just what I need, a bit of structure to hang my drinking on. Feb for me though as January finds me on the bones of my arse. Can't afford to go out so reduced to drinking whatever's left in the garage. White wine or alchopop style cider anyone?


----------



## nickyboy (8 Jan 2018)

As I'm "alkoholfrei" for January this thread is killing me. May have to go on ignore til Feb


----------



## User169 (8 Jan 2018)

Cloudwater on tap here in Utrecht!


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> Cloudwater on tap here in Utrecht!


w00t

Which one?


----------



## User169 (8 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> w00t
> 
> Which one?



Grapefruit sour. Ok, would have preferred something hoppy


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> Grapefruit sour. Ok, would have preferred something hoppy



Good job shipping the fruit stuff out of the country.


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> Grapefruit sour. Ok, would have preferred something hoppy


Café Derat!


----------



## rich p (8 Jan 2018)

nickyboy said:


> As I'm "alkoholfrei" for January this thread is killing me. May have to go on ignore til Feb


I'm bier-frei and alcohol much reduced for Jan.
So far, so good and this thread just serves to stiffen my resolve when I see the poor, benighted wretches posting on here


----------



## User169 (8 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Café Derat!



Yep! This is BBNo 55/06. Great juicy double IPA.


----------



## User169 (9 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Café Derat!



Do you know it or did you look at check-ins on untappd?


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> Do you know it or did you look at check-ins on untappd?


It was Untapp'd; it looks like one of only three places that beer has ever been served!


----------



## User169 (9 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> It was Untapp'd; it looks like one of only three places that beer has ever been served!



Missed the friend request!


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Jan 2018)

Some recent samplings.... Marble Assisi (Dubbel Belgian style beer)- "what'd he say? Blessed are the beermakers?"
Siren/Dugges Draugen (Imperial Smoked Porter)-Listen to the Siren's song...Not over the top smoky either.
I'm currently on the Fell Robust Porter, 'tis said stouts and porters have restorative properties. The Barngates pale and Eden Cracker bitter were in top form at the Gate in Yanwath on Monday night btw-I'll certainly be calling in there again.


----------



## User169 (9 Jan 2018)

Apricot beer. I made this last January and it got racked onto apricots in June. Finally bottled last week.

Not bad. I wanted it to be sour and it isn’t sour at all. Nevertheless it’s not infected and prolly won’t kill anyone.

And it does taste of apricots


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> Nevertheless it’s not infected and prolly won’t kill anyone.



Could be the strap line for DP Brewery.


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> Apricot beer. I made this last January and it got racked onto apricots in June. Finally bottled last week.
> 
> Not bad. I wanted it to be sour and it isn’t sour at all. Nevertheless it’s not infected and prolly won’t kill anyone.
> 
> ...


Do want


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> Missed the friend request!


PM me your untapped name

I cannot PM you


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jan 2018)

After a quiet, almost abstemious couple of days, I picked up a bottle of Thornbridge Tart, subtitled Bakewell Sour, in Tescos last night. Fairly thin kind of brew - sort of all front end and little aftertaste. But it had a novel tanginess, and the bottle didn't last long. I was fairly thirsty but I think I simply wanted to get the flavour of that short-lived opening tang again. A bit unsatisfying in the end.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jan 2018)

Well, with a couple of bottles (Boston Ale and Sierra Nevada Pale) and couple of draught pints (Dartford Wobbler [very nearly called that Deptford Wobbler] Guinea and an Old Dairy Gold Top) I think my tryathon for the month is now up to 10 which gives me a deficit of 1 (or 2 tomorrow). I can do it! All competent beers functioning like beers usually do but not worth a resampling. 

The reason the street outside and the beer garden is now littered with kegs and keykegs is because the landlord has set up a microbrewery in part of the cellar. This may lead to further posts....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jan 2018)

On the town in Edinburgh.







Couple of out of focus pics, no idea what happened there...

Just in case you can't make out the names on the richp stylee pics we've got...

Harvistoun Bitter and Twisted - see posts passim

Harvistoun Old Engine Oil - as above

Williams Bros Joker IPA - fine brewery, their stuff is always good, this was a hoppy IPA, very nice.

Stewart Brewery Radical Road, 6.4% pale ale, high on hops and taste, excellent stuff.

White Heart Pub (oldest in Edinburgh apparently) own Best Bitter, 3.9% session bitter, pretty good really, decent taste and just a hint of hop.

Tiny Rebel Cali APA, hopped to sh*t is how they describe it, it's bold and juicy, good stuff ackshly.


----------



## rich p (12 Jan 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> On the town in Edinburgh.
> 
> View attachment 391226
> 
> ...


I presume it was a work trip given that you managed to drink that lot.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Jan 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Couple of out of focus pics



They look entirely normal to me


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Jan 2018)

Hunters half bore today..4% very nice


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Jan 2018)

Is it too early to call Beer Of The Year?






Strong, Oak, booze. 

Wow


----------



## Crackle (12 Jan 2018)

I have partaken but it's all stuff I've posted before so see posts passim on Anchor Porter and Iceknadic smoled Porter.

And I like that clumsy keyboard spelling so much, I'm leaving it.


----------



## John the Monkey (12 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Is it too early to call Beer Of The Year?
> 
> View attachment 391282
> 
> ...


Such review. Many minimalist. Wow.


----------



## jongooligan (12 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Is it too early to call Beer Of The Year?
> 
> View attachment 391282
> 
> ...



Hearing nothing but good about Wylam Brewery. The tap is only a ten minute train ride and a short(ish) walk away but I still haven't been. Roll on payday.


----------



## Crackle (12 Jan 2018)

Sort of spicey, vanilla'ey taste but like a few 9% beers I've had, the alcohol feels a bit intrusive.


----------



## Daddy Pig (12 Jan 2018)

I'd thought I'd also get in on the strong barrel aged beer tonight...






14.2%... Far too much bourbon going on in this. Don't get me wrong, I like whisky and I like the rounded taste you get but this is far too much vanilla...
Still, it won't go to waste...

Edit... an hour later and ive drank 1/4 inch of the glass... maybe I won't be finishing it!


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Jan 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Hearing nothing but good about Wylam Brewery. The tap is only a ten minute train ride and a short(ish) walk away but I still haven't been. Roll on payday.


No excuses then


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jan 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> On the town in Edinburgh.
> 
> View attachment 391226
> 
> ...


That Radical Road ale, is that the same that they sell at either Aldi or LiDL for around £1.29 a bottle? Small 330ml bottle if I remember rightly.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jan 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That Radical Road ale, is that the same that they sell at either Aldi or LiDL for around £1.29 a bottle? Small 330ml bottle if I remember rightly.


They have it in Aldi


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jan 2018)

Marmion said:


> They have it in Aldi


Damn, I'd just convinced myself it was LiDL!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jan 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Damn, I'd just convinced myself it was LiDL!


They might have it there too


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jan 2018)

Marmion said:


> They might have it there too


On the other hand, I'm completely certain that the ''Spill the beans'' coffee porter that I just enjoyed was from ALDI. Competitively priced at 99p.... (I have no shame....)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Is that from Brains?


It is, yes.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Jan 2018)

Hunters half bore again..whats not to like ..


----------



## Daddy Pig (13 Jan 2018)

meta lon said:


> Hunters half bore again..whats not to like ..


Not half bore ing then?


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Jan 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Not half bore ing then?



Pub was busting at the seems. "POSH on the telly" + a few prem games.
Had a nice session today, 6 half bores = 3 pints when you fall through the door an hour late


----------



## Daddy Pig (14 Jan 2018)

meta lon said:


> Pub was busting at the seems. "POSH on the telly" + a few prem games.
> Had a nice session today, 6 half bores = 3 pints when you fall through the door an hour late


We get quite a bit of hunters beers nepaf where I live. The full bore is my favourite... good beer if you ever see it on cask...


----------



## nickyboy (14 Jan 2018)

Putting in the hard yards in Adelaide. Just watched Sagan win the criterium opener to the Tour Down Under and now in a decent beer place

Pint of Fixation IPA from NSW. Damn good stuff. Very similar to Vocation Brewery's Life and Death if you've had it


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Jan 2018)

Marble in collaboration with Fuller's bring back the George Gale name to recreate some classic aged beers.

This one's the Madeira barrel one, there's barbera, bourbon and pinot noir versions too.

Such a shame Gales Ales went. I lived in Pompey for a while and got wrecked on HSB frequently.


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> No. 7 is their original - darker, more maltier and less bananaier than most weissbier, but an utter classic.
> 
> Aventinus is their strong bock and just so blimmin tasty. The eisbock’d version though is “historic” (the highest rating on the DP scale)
> 
> ...


I'm having Aventinus. There's a choice of Original Tap 7 (dismissed on ABV grounds), Tap 5 Mein Hopfenweiße (dismissed cos you didn't mention it) or Aventinus.

Edit to add photo of posh glass:


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Jan 2018)

It's those Tonka beans again

Lervig three bean stout

Dark chocolate ice cream

And it keeps you regular (allegedly)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Marble in collaboration with Fuller's bring back the George Gale name to recreate some classic aged beers...
> 
> ...Such a shame Gales Ales went. I lived in Pompey for a while and got wrecked on HSB frequently.



You can still get it, on draught too.

https://shop.fullers.co.uk/products/hsb


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Jan 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You can still get it, on draught too.
> 
> https://shop.fullers.co.uk/products/hsb


At last year's Manchester beer festival I won a prize on a side stall by chucking metal discs at a frog (no, I have no idea either)

I was offered many glittering prizes (last year's good beer guide, a fidget spinner) but I chose the HSB beer towel.

Prized possession


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Jan 2018)

User said:


> That is a Lewes thing


Turns out I'm very good at it

What're the rules?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> ...but I chose the HSB beer towel.
> 
> Prized possession


----------



## Crackle (14 Jan 2018)

An old favourite and still one of the best. Yet to get this on draught but out the bottle it's best drunk young


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Jan 2018)

Managed to bag a bottle in the sales

Cloudwater chocolate stout

Many exciters


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Managed to bag a bottle in the sales
> 
> Cloudwater chocolate stout
> 
> ...



Obvs dizzy with excitement.


----------



## Crackle (14 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Finally got round to opening the Tiny Rebel Imperial Puft marshmallow porter.
> View attachment 391541
> 
> I am not noticing a massive difference between this and the sugar rush I had a couple of weeks ago. Both a bit silly.


I got a 2nd bottle at Xmas which I managed to give away.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jan 2018)

Tryathon news: I think I'm now up to 13 new beers for the month. No Frills Joe's Hefeweizen. Obviously, the main reason they couldn't just call it Weissbier is because 3 out of 4 of their beers that I've tried have been white-cloudy green-tasting in-your-face beers. I moved onto 12, a Yellow Snow out of Mighty Oak Brewery. Clear beer, rounded front and middle, dark bitter aftertaste. Finally, a Bullfinch Radical. In the words of my mother, earlier at pub lunch today while I was driving her: ''grapefruity.'' Buvable et bue!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jan 2018)

Beers 14 and 15.

Right. It's only about 300 yards away, the ground floor space of those piles of boxes that we used to call flats but they're now called apartments, even in Deptford. The kind of space that often houses gyms. Very expensive beers, though, at the Hop Stuff Brewery Taproom. A ''four hour session'' beer at £4.80 a pint and a ''Renegade IPA'' at £5:10. On the other hand, those two beers were very nicely balanced. I can't afford those prices on a regular basis. It may become a quiet couple of halves on a Monday night kind of space.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Jan 2018)

Hard yards (part 2)
Yak Brewery Pacific Ale. Acceptable...cold, some taste...will try others


----------



## nickyboy (16 Jan 2018)

James Squire "The Chancer" golden ale. Much more like it


----------



## User169 (16 Jan 2018)

Word of the day = philogrobolized


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Jan 2018)

nickyboy said:


> James Squire "The Chancer" golden ale. Much more like it
> 
> View attachment 391708


Mayonnaise with oysters? What kind of monsters are they?


----------



## nickyboy (16 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Mayonnaise with oysters? What kind of monsters are they?


*shudder* Marie Rose *shudder*


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Jan 2018)

View: https://twitter.com/marblebrewers/status/952901920687120386


----------



## User169 (16 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> View: https://twitter.com/marblebrewers/status/952901920687120386




Yikes. Don't find any of those appealing apart from the table stout

Edit: doh! difficult to tell sometimes these days.


----------



## User169 (16 Jan 2018)

User said:


> I am going to hazard a guess that that lot is not entirely serious.



"mild lolz"


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Jan 2018)

User said:


> I am going to hazard a guess that that lot is not entirely serious.


I sincerely hope that cucumber, dill and salmon was not seriously considered.

I think they are doing a bit of leg pulling; the current head brewer, JK, has just revealed that he's leaving for Yeastie Boys. These might be some of the suggestions he's leaving Marble with.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> I sincerely hope that cucumber, dill and salmon was not seriously considered.
> 
> I think they are doing a bit of leg pulling; the current head brewer, JK, has just revealed that he's leaving for Yeastie Boys. These might be some of the suggestions he's leaving Marble with.


The story:

https://www.morningadvertiser.co.uk...rble-head-brewer-departs-to-join-Yeastie-Boys


----------



## User169 (16 Jan 2018)

Please delete if not appropriate, but, for goodness sake..

https://www.morningadvertiser.co.uk...n-the-pint-glass-will-restore-faith-in-Brexit


----------



## User169 (16 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> I sincerely hope that cucumber, dill and salmon was not seriously considered.
> 
> I think they are doing a bit of leg pulling; the current head brewer, JK, has just revealed that he's leaving for Yeastie Boys. These might be some of the suggestions he's leaving Marble with.



Wasn't @rich p drinking some kind of tzatziki brew?


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> Wasn't @rich p drinking some kind of tzatziki brew?


I had a Tzatziki beer in the Piccadilly Tap some time back

It was disgusting


----------



## stephec (16 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> View: https://twitter.com/marblebrewers/status/952901920687120386



A Partridge Amongst The Pigeons
Monkey Tennis


----------



## rich p (16 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> Wasn't @rich p drinking some kind of tzatziki brew?


I believe you're right and I think I liked it. Sorry 3BM!


----------



## User169 (16 Jan 2018)

Founders Breakfast Stout. Fresh coffee, bitter chocolate. Fantastic beer.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> Founders Breakfast Stout. Fresh coffee, bitter chocolate. Fantastic beer.
> 
> 
> View attachment 391780


Looks good


----------



## Tin Pot (16 Jan 2018)

Ale
Ale
2x Gin
2x Rum
2x Bourbon

Not quite a John Lee Hooker song, yet.


View: https://youtu.be/z4A6o-yf-ao


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Jan 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Ale
> Ale
> 2x Gin
> 2x Rum
> ...



https://goo.gl/images/mbZBAW










I do like a bourbon


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> https://goo.gl/images/mbZBAW
> 
> View attachment 391807
> 
> ...


That post takes the biscuit.

Meanwhile, an enjoyable couple of beers tonight. An Old Dairy ''Über Brew'' - a bit like a session type bitter with a fruity front, and a Brockley Brewery Pale Ale - nice, with gentle hints of apple somewhere in there.

Tryathon reaches 16 for the month. I'm on target.....


----------



## nickyboy (17 Jan 2018)

Hard Yards (part 3)

Pint of 50 Lashes Ale at Adelaide Strikers T20 game. TBH the beer was marginal but it was a boiling hot evening and the beer was cold and wet so it sufficed


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Jan 2018)

Viva La Stalyvegas 

A new one but Ticketybrew, so new it's only available here, in my local

My favourite Ticketybrew yet, probably their most on trend beer to date


----------



## Daddy Pig (17 Jan 2018)

I'd just like to say a big thank you to @Hugh Manatee for the beer delivered by your mum and dad to my office today! You are a real gent!

Absolutely delicious mild @ 6% this is seriously smooth easy drinking! Im going to have to seek out some more of these! Right up there with the Sarah Hughes mild! Why on earth milds are usually 3.5% I'll never know as this has a real quality malt backbone and longing taste without any bitterness. Slight sweetness but never cloying... class act!


----------



## nickyboy (18 Jan 2018)

42 degrees today so definitely beer o'clock. In a nice bar and Gooseberry Sour caught my eye...until I realised it was from Buxton Brewery and had followed me all the way here

So I went for Green Beacon 3 Bolt IPA which was a little overchilled but was nice enough


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Jan 2018)

Lucky escape from a gooseberry sour, Cobber. Twice!


----------



## nickyboy (18 Jan 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Lucky escape from a gooseberry sour, Cobber. Twice!



I'm so f***ing useless with my posting

Deleted the duplicate (despite losing a few "likes"), soz folks


----------



## nickyboy (18 Jan 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Lucky escape from a gooseberry sour, Cobber. Twice!



About 9 farkin' quid for somewhat less that a pint too. It's a real struggle to get pissed in Adelaide and no mistake


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Jan 2018)

nickyboy said:


> About 9 farkin' quid for somewhat less that a pint too. It's a real struggle to get pissed in Adelaide and no mistake


Gasp!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Jan 2018)

nickyboy said:


> About 9 farkin' quid for somewhat less that a pint too. It's a real struggle to get pissed in Adelaide and no mistake



Yeah I've got an Oz experience on here from a couple of years back, it ain't easy getting decent beer.


----------



## Daddy Pig (18 Jan 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yeah I've got an Oz experience on here from a couple of years back, it ain't easy getting decent beer.


You mean the 'Castlemaine 4X, Australians wouldn't give xxxx for anything else'... didn't do it for you?


----------



## Daddy Pig (18 Jan 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yeah I've got an Oz experience on here from a couple of years back, it ain't easy getting decent beer.


There was a nice place in Fremantle (Pale Creatures) near Perth that made their own beers and pizzas in proper pizza ovens. You can get the beers in the uk now but they dont really travel very well... great memories though!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jan 2018)

I had to check whether I'd had an Old Dairy Blue Top (IPA). But no, I've tried Gold top and red top, so that counts on the tryathon list. I think it said Pale Ale on the pump but it was enjoyably malty, darker than the average pale ale. It's not bad, that Old Dairy brewery. I've tried 3 and they've all been good. 

As I appear to be listing tonight's beers in reverse order, A Bullfinch Swift allowed me to kill two birds with one beer. Another solid seeming brewery, though I can only remember having one of theirs before. If you're having a swift one, it's recommendabubble.

And, finally, I began with a Mighty Oak ''Wise Quackers''. Dark, flirting with stout territory. Nice enough but not really my territory.

I flirted with the idea of adding a can of beer from last night, justifying this with the fact that Keguary is not until next month, but I won't mention it in case I need it at the end of the month.

I think I'm up to 20 new beers this month, which puts me ahead of the calendar. It's not as much of a challenge as I thought it would be. Perhaps it just comes naturally....


----------



## nickyboy (18 Jan 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yeah I've got an Oz experience on here from a couple of years back, it ain't easy getting decent beer.



Actually decent beer is pretty easy to find now, at least here in Adelaide. However, finding reasonably priced decent beer is a major challenge. It's got to the point where I had a pint on happy hour at AUD8 which is about GBP4.70 and I regarded that as a major bargain

I shall never take Glossop 'spoons for granted again


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Jan 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I'm so f***ing useless...



You could've just stopped there for the full story.


----------



## nickyboy (19 Jan 2018)

Hard Yards (part 4)

First of several pints of Little Creatures Pale Ale whilst hopefully watching England go 2-0 in the ODI series


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Jan 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Hard Yards (part 4)
> 
> First of several pints of Little Creatures Pale Ale whilst hopefully watching England go 2-0 in the ODI series
> 
> View attachment 392138



Didn’t fancy the pool deck, nb?


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Is it too early to call Beer Of The Year?
> 
> View attachment 391282
> 
> ...


Yessss...Fyne Ales did a braw one, can't wait to try this one-I think I may have a word with Tweedies, The Fell Bar etc about getting some in!


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Jan 2018)

Cloudwater NZ IPA

I think we're safe calling this flavour profile "Cloudwater" now. More of the same. Really good, funky, fresh, citrus, sessionable at a mere 5.5% ABV


----------



## Crackle (19 Jan 2018)

Cracking pour Gromit.





Why buy an Arbor. It tastes like Punk, which is cheaper and to be honest, I've kinda gone off this taste but if you like punk, you'll like this.


----------



## User169 (19 Jan 2018)

Kentucky Common Grounds outta the north!! A bit of a warm up before they get the Bearded Lady going.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> Kentucky Common Grounds outta the north!! A bit of a warm up before they get the Bearded Lady going.
> 
> View attachment 392218


Fablaaaas beer


----------



## rich p (19 Jan 2018)

Aaaaah, beer, I remember it well.
How farking long is this farking month?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Jan 2018)

Forgot about this one, a very naughty Monday lunchtime half of Red Rye in the Brewery 'Malthouse Kitchen'.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jan 2018)

London Pride out of a bottle as it should be..that extra % makes all the difference


----------



## User169 (19 Jan 2018)

Now this gets a Dang! Salty Mageurita. Salty Kiss minus gooseliingtons and plus lemon and lime and aged in Marguerita barrels. Utter genius!


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> Now this gets a Dang! Salty Mageurita. Salty Kiss minus gooseliingtons and plus lemon and lime and aged in Marguerita barrels. Utter genius!
> 
> View attachment 392226




I can't even imagine what that tastes like??
I like a few puddings with salt but beer ? I don't know


----------



## User169 (19 Jan 2018)

meta lon said:


> I can't even imagine what that tastes like??
> I like a few puddings with salt but beer ? I don't know



Made a mistake. It’s aged on tequila barrels. It’s a little bit salty, slight sour and fruity. The perfect alcoholic recovery drink!


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (19 Jan 2018)

This stuff is brilliant. I prefer the lighter ones, this is by far my favourite,


----------



## Daddy Pig (19 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> Made a mistake. It’s aged on tequila barrels. It’s a little bit salty, slight sour and fruity. The perfect alcoholic recovery drink!


You mean the 'perfect alcoholics recovery drink'?
Where do I get some...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jan 2018)

A word of praise for boozers on a budget: Wild Bill's (American) IPA, at around £1:50 a 1/2 litre bottle is a very agreeable accompaniment for whatever rubbish is on TV. Available from all reputable ALDI stockists.....


----------



## nickyboy (20 Jan 2018)

Left Field Brewery Sourpuss Berliner Weiss. Probably the best beer I've had in Oz. So nice, in fact, I tried the pint and immediately ordered a second as the first wasn't going to last long


----------



## User169 (20 Jan 2018)

Bonjour!!


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Jan 2018)

Cloudwater Tropical (half pint) BBNo 08/03 Choc Orange (two thirds)

Not a great deal of orange in the BBNo but rich and toasty.

Cloudwater is delish


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Jan 2018)

Adnams have run out of packaging! An explosion of orders following a special offer

No-one shared the voucher code with me.

Mind you, it is Adnams

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-42753321


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Jan 2018)

Fine beer! See the pork scratchings thread

View attachment 392364


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Jan 2018)

Apologies, I'm a thread hog. I should have done a Mossy beer collage but this beer is absolutely a-maz-ing! Craig Revel Horwood stylee

Cloudwater Bourbon Black Forest. Creamy, vanilla, coconut, booze, chocolate, cake, tiramisu.

Sinful (that's an auto correct for"wonderful" but I'm keeping it in)


----------



## Daddy Pig (20 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Apologies, I'm a thread hog. I should have done a Mossy beer collage but this beer is absolutely a-maz-ing! Craig Revel Horwood stylee
> 
> Cloudwater Bourbon Black Forest. Creamy, vanilla, coconut, booze, chocolate, cake, tiramisu.
> 
> ...


Another beer in the running for beer of the year?


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Jan 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Another beer in the running for beer of the year?


I think I called it last year.

It was at Indyman


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Jan 2018)

I think I have just bought the most expensive draft beer I have ever bought. Maybe the most expensive full stop.

Hoppin Frog B.O.R.I.S. The Crusher Imp. Stout at £7.45 for a third.

Even more spirit nose than it's 9.4% ABV promises. It's intense. Will I have another? No, even if it were cheaper. Glad I tried it? Natch! These things have to be tried.


----------



## User169 (20 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> I think I have just bought the most expensive draft beer I have ever bought. Maybe the most expensive full stop.
> 
> Hoppin Frog B.O.R.I.S. The Crusher Imp. Stout at £7.45 for a third.
> 
> ...



It was 5 squids for 250 ml in my local a couple of weeks ago. Lovely beer mind.


----------



## User169 (20 Jan 2018)

Galaxy+mosaic = most excellent!

BBNo are on top form atm.


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> It was 5 squids for 250 ml in my local a couple of weeks ago. Lovely beer mind.


farking hell

I've been had


----------



## Crackle (20 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> farking hell
> 
> I've been had


At either price.


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Jan 2018)

Crackle said:


> At either price.


I hear you but let's remember Magic Rock Bearded Lady Desert Edition


----------



## Crackle (20 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> I hear you but let's remember Magic Rock Bearded Lady Desert Edition


That was cheaper and the only high abv beer I've tasted that didn't overwhelm me with the alcohol but yeah, point taken, I've got my mean spirited head on today.


----------



## Daddy Pig (20 Jan 2018)

All this early afternoon beer drinking.... personally at this time of the day I prefer a coffee...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Jan 2018)

Minster Ale in t' York, big 3 C hops + NZ Pacific Gem, eeee lad.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Jan 2018)

Very nice refreshing beer..


----------



## Daddy Pig (20 Jan 2018)

I've got a job for @DP when in Amsterdam....

Not sure these boys are doing a particularly good job of making beer. This is a completey forgetful dipa and the second disappointment from the same brewery in the last couple of weeks.

Can you go around and give them a bit of dp advice...


----------



## Crackle (20 Jan 2018)

Who mentioned Magic Rock, eh?







11 days to go Dry Januariers!!!!!


----------



## Daddy Pig (20 Jan 2018)

Crackle said:


> Who mentioned Magic Rock...



This guy?


----------



## User169 (20 Jan 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> I've got a job for @DP when in Amsterdam....
> 
> Not sure these boys are doing a particularly good job of making beer. This is a completey forgetful dipa and the second disappointment from the same brewery in the last couple of weeks.
> 
> ...



Not tried anything from them, although I’ve seen the bottles. The scene here is still evolving and there are a few not so great breweries. It’s not like England where there’s a background tradition of high quality independent brewers, so the entry barrier here is a bit lower quality wise: fancy label, decent social media presence and you can be in business. Having said that, the decent breweries are getting better and I suspect the next few years will see a bit of a shakedown and hopefully some of the crappier ones will fall by the wayside.

For my money, Het Uiltje are making great IPAs and Moersleutel are the go to guys for stouts.

In Amsterdam, Oedipus seem to have worked on producing a really decent set of core beers and Het Ij have been doing good stuff for ages (and recently got acquired by Duvel).


----------



## Daddy Pig (20 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> Not tried anything from them, although I’ve seen the bottles. The scene here is still evolving and there are a few not so great breweries. It’s not like England where there’s a background tradition of high quality independent brewers, so the entry barrier here is a bit lower quality wise: fancy label, decent social media presence and you can be in business. Having said that, the decent breweries are getting better and I suspect the next few years will see a bit of a shakedown and hopefully some of the crappier ones will fall by the wayside.
> 
> For my money, Het Uiltje are making great IPAs and Moersleutel are the go to guys for stouts.
> 
> In Amsterdam, Oedipus seem to have worked on producing a really decent set of core beers and Het Ij have been doing good stuff for ages (and recently got acquired by Duvel).


I'vehad the st night vision and the double boch which were really good. The double boch gave me a shock as I hadn't read the label... then realised it was an apple strudel boch!


----------



## nickyboy (20 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> I think I have just bought the most expensive draft beer I have ever bought. Maybe the most expensive full stop.
> 
> Hoppin Frog B.O.R.I.S. The Crusher Imp. Stout at £7.45 for a third.
> 
> ...



Don't feel quite so bad about those Adelaide prices now


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> In Amsterdam, Oedipus seem to have worked on producing a really decent set of core beers ...


I'm guessing they produce some complex flavours.


----------



## User169 (20 Jan 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm guessing they produce some complex flavours.



They make a genius beer called “polyamory”. A blend of a Berliner weisse and a hoppy pale ale. My fave beer of last summer.


----------



## User169 (20 Jan 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> I'vehad the st night vision and the double boch which were really good. The double boch gave me a shock as I hadn't read the label... then realised it was an apple strudel boch!


.
Look out for this one. My go to IPA...


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Jan 2018)

Due to circumstances we don't need to go into right now, I'm still working my way through the selection above.

Tonight's tipple is the always excellent Workie Ticket from Mordue Brewery. The blurb says "A tasty complex beer with malt and hops throughout with a long satisfying bitter finish" which sounds about right.


----------



## Spartak (21 Jan 2018)

Once saw this 'reviewed' in Cyclist magazine..... so I thought I'd try it.

Refreshing isotonic, vitamin rich drink.....






...... it's awful


----------



## Daddy Pig (21 Jan 2018)

Spartak said:


> Once saw this 'reviewed' in Cyclist magazine..... so I thought I'd try it.
> 
> Refreshing isotonic, vitamin rich drink.....
> 
> ...


Agree, total pish.. sold in the beer aisle of a supermarket rather than the free from taste aisle...


----------



## Spartak (21 Jan 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Agree, total pish.. sold in the beer aisle of a supermarket rather than the free from taste aisle...



Reminds me of drinking Bud Light.....


----------



## Paulus (21 Jan 2018)

Having a few bottles today as the weather is rubbish, even the dog doesn't want to go out.


----------



## User169 (21 Jan 2018)

Kinda green, kinda minging.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> Galaxy+mosaic = most excellent!
> 
> BBNo are on top form atm.
> 
> View attachment 392378



Asterix in Belgium is a great book, mind you I like them all, still got em too!


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Jan 2018)

It's a Mossy beer collage!

Highlight: Angry Chair, French Toast. Very moreish

Lowlight: That disgusting coconut porter. Yak! I seldom take a beer back other than if it's "off" but that is a proper drain pour. Orrid


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Jan 2018)

Thoroughly impressed with this brewery.
I like all so far.
This 5% blonde volupta is particularly nice, just the heavenly blonde to go.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> It's a Mossy beer collage!
> 
> Highlight: Angry Chair, French Toast. Very moreish
> 
> ...


Sod the bus. Another third of French Toast please!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jan 2018)




----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Jan 2018)

The Heavenly Blonde was indeed heavenly .


----------



## Daddy Pig (21 Jan 2018)

meta lon said:


> The Heavenly Blonde was indeed heavenly .


You know what they say...
... the only thing better than a good blonde is two good Blondes.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Jan 2018)

I picked up a can or Marble Decadence and one of the Lervig x Cloudwater Three Bean Stout yesterday.

Question is, beer peeps, is the beer improving in a can, is it stable or does it need to be drunk straight away?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> I picked up a can or Marble Decadence and one of the Lervig x Cloudwater Three Bean Stout yesterday.
> 
> Question is, beer peeps, is the beer improving in a can, is it stable or does it need to be drunk straight away?



No
Yes
No

When I was clearing out some stuff from my grandad's garage I found some old tins of Mackeson's stout, it was a few years out of date and the tins were a bit rusty but it didn't taste any worse than it normally does.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> Kinda green, kinda minging.
> 
> View attachment 392552




I read that as green and kinda mean!! This is the original green and mean


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jan 2018)

2 London reds tonight. If it were a fight they'd have a battle for who gets the red corner but the Twickenham Redhead came to a bad and very bitter ending while the Brockley Red Ale was quality throughout. I wonder whether calling a beer well modulated gets me into pseuds' corner but the Brockley Red moved gracefully across the palate.

Bottom of the bill came the Cronx Standard, an out-of-towner from Croydon. Disappointing as Croydon, really. Malt should be used for body, texture and flavour, not just for making a light beer dark.

I reckon I'm up to 23 in the Tryathon and I'm keeping hold of a couple of empty bottles and a can in reserve in case I hit an unexpected bout of dryness.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Jan 2018)

The reason I drank cider when i lived in Dorset. Thankfully not made in Blandford anymore. Arse.


----------



## Daddy Pig (22 Jan 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> The reason I drank cider when i lived in Dorset. Thankfully not made in Blandford anymore. Arse.
> View attachment 392715


I can’t go wild for their beers either, although I do quite like poachers choice, fruity damsens and a sticky dark beer!


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Jan 2018)

rich p said:


> Aaaaah, beer, I remember it well.
> How farking long is this farking month?


Too long... Wylam Macchiato, and praline porter is rare like though, also Mad Hatter Orange n'Basil Sour IPA is another boss beer from the 'Pool. The Lakeland Gold is well worth a punt if you're looking for a nice sessionable beer. Churs!


----------



## Dirk (23 Jan 2018)

The Castle Inn, Landkey.


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Jan 2018)

I'm up in Cambridge next week and need an idea of what the best pubs are in the area... also need somewhere to stay but I can work that out afterfinding the best places to drink. (I've got my priorities right!)

All recommendations are very much welcomed...


----------



## User169 (23 Jan 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> I'm up in Cambridge next week and need an idea of what the best pubs are in the area... also need somewhere to stay but I can work that out afterfinding the best places to drink. (I've got my priorities right!)
> 
> All recommendations are very much welcomed...



Maypole looked good judging by a photo that @User13710 posted a while ago. Nice location and a decent looking menu of beer.


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> Maypole looked good judging by a photo that @User13710 posted a while ago. Nice location and a decent looking menu of beer.


Sounds like a good starting, middling and finishing point. Up to 16 ales on tap plus a few bottles to try....





Now i need to find a place to stay.
The other good thing is i could be in there at around 3pm....working obviously


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Jan 2018)

Solvay Society...pink peppercorn rye tripel from Solvay Brewery. There IS such a thing as society-Churs!


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Jan 2018)

Manchester Beer Festival 2018

Preview night tonight.

And I'm going!! Stand by for beaucoup des collages


----------



## theclaud (24 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Manchester Beer Festival 2018
> 
> Preview night tonight.
> 
> And I'm going!! Stand by for beaucoup des collages


Brace yourselves, Beerpeeps!


----------



## User169 (24 Jan 2018)

Cloudwater in Utrecht!

Top notch low ABV pale.


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Jan 2018)

Clwb Tropicana drinks are £1.60


----------



## Daddy Pig (24 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> Cloudwater in Utrecht!
> 
> Top notch low ABV pale.



Not possible... anything with a lower alcohol level than my blood can't be good...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> Cloudwater in Utrecht!
> 
> Top notch low ABV pale.
> 
> View attachment 392968



Hook Norton have brewed a 2.8 golden ale called Low To Go, it's not bad ackshly, they already do a mild which is also very good, see posts passim.


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Jan 2018)

I have no idea what's going on but I'm having a wonderful time


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jan 2018)

24th of the month: a Hop Stuff unfiltered pils. Not a lager for the parched but nicely flavoured and rather getdownable.

25th. 2/3 of a pint (?) of Hop Stuff's ''Woody Barrelson''. A 7.4% porter that tastes of port. The woman who served me said it had been stored/matured in wine barrels. It gave the impression of drinking beer with brandy chasers because of the spirit-like way it went down the throat. I wouldn't drink it with a curry but luckily I didn't have a curry.

All in all, I'm impressed by Hop Stuff's beers after trying 4 of them. I'm sure I'll catch them out sooner or later though.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> Cloudwater in Utrecht!
> 
> Top notch low ABV pale.
> 
> View attachment 392968


Do they make you drink it out of a can with a straw? I'm even more in favour of Brexit now.


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> Cloudwater in Utrecht!
> 
> Top notch low ABV pale.
> 
> View attachment 392968


There were two Cloudwater casks (gasp! Yes! Casks) today. A 12% stout Collab with a pub (port street beer house) which was sweet, nowhere near boozy enough and very meh. The other a NEDIPA which was OMFG


----------



## Dirk (25 Jan 2018)

Been waiting for this to come on stream. Worth the wait!


----------



## User169 (25 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> There were two Cloudwater casks (gasp! Yes! Casks) today. A 12% stout Collab with a pub (port street beer house) which was sweet, nowhere near boozy enough and very meh. The other a NEDIPA which was OMFG



Wasn't it Cloudwater that said there were going to stop packaging in casks?


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> Wasn't it Cloudwater that said there were going to stop packaging in casks?


Yes, they tweeted this morning that these two casks (literally two individual casks rather than a cask edition) were only possible because CAMRA has allowed hazy beer for the first time. The casks themselves were borrowed.

Sounds like bollocks to me. Twenty years Ago all the beer at a CAMRA beer festival was cloudy as fark and you were always fobbed off with the old "it's pouring a bit hazy" line.


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Jan 2018)

A rest day between Manchester Beer Festival sessions

I came for the sour passion which is another very accessible sour but doesn't trump Salty Kiss







There is Bearded Lady Desert Edition in the fridge


----------



## Crackle (25 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> There is Bearded Lady Desert Edition in the fridge


In the fridge!?


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Jan 2018)

Crackle said:


> In the fridge!?


Only available in cans

I mean the brewery's fridge


----------



## Crackle (25 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Only available in cans
> 
> I mean the brewery's fridge


Oh! Still, why do they keep it in the fridge.....


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Jan 2018)

Crackle said:


> Oh! Still, why do they keep it in the fridge.....


I imagine their fridge is precisely the right temperature.

Good question though, I'm still wondering about my can of Cloudwater stout.

Maybe I should just get it supped and remove all doubt


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Jan 2018)

This might be the best day of my life


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Jan 2018)

Pudding


----------



## Daddy Pig (25 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Pudding
> 
> View attachment 393122


Just don't drink too many and wake up next to one


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Jan 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Just don't drink too many and wake up next to one


Train beer


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jan 2018)

Train beer straight outta Manc...


----------



## Daddy Pig (25 Jan 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Train beer straight outta Manc...
> 
> View attachment 393140


Didn't realise Manchester had expanded so much... It's taken in Suffolk now!


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Jan 2018)




----------



## theclaud (26 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 393340


What's that strange thing in the foreground in the bottom centre pic?


----------



## Crackle (26 Jan 2018)

theclaud said:


> What's that strange thing in the foreground in the bottom centre pic?


A chocolate brownie bap, I'd say.


----------



## Crackle (26 Jan 2018)

My attempt to capture the signs only resulted in a gurning barmaid but one is a Titanic biscuits thing, ok and the other is a lovely coffee porter


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Jan 2018)

theclaud said:


> What's that strange thing in the foreground in the bottom centre pic?


A Polish sausage in bread with some kind of sauerkraut stuff


----------



## theclaud (26 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> A Polish sausage in bread with some kind of sauerkraut stuff


That's the squarest sausage I've seen outside Scotland!


----------



## nickyboy (26 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> This might be the best day of my life
> 
> View attachment 393117


Nice Wonderstuff reference you slipped in Mossy

Was that pie really The Size of a Cow?


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Jan 2018)

theclaud said:


> That's the squarest sausage I've seen outside Scotland!


Just a normal sausage


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jan 2018)

Pizza beer


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jan 2018)

Last week in York I heard someone say 'and of course the beer in Yorkshire is so much better than the beer in London'. I'd have gone over and laughed in her face but I couldn't be arsed.


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Jan 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Last week in York I heard someone say 'and of course the beer in Yorkshire is so much better than the beer in London'. I'd have gone over and laughed in her face but I couldn't be arsed.
> 
> View attachment 393365


She was right though innit


----------



## User169 (26 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> She was right though innit



You northerners and ya sprinklers!


----------



## User169 (26 Jan 2018)

Apistogramma outta Utrecht. NEIPA made with sacc trois. 

Released this evening. Pretty good ackshully


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jan 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Last week in York I heard someone say 'and of course the beer in Yorkshire is so much better than the beer in London'. I'd have gone over and laughed in her face but I couldn't be arsed.
> 
> View attachment 393365


To be fair, there was a time when Courage Directors was about the only decent tasting bitter, despite having a distinctive aftertaste of sick. 

Anyhow, espying Haggis, Neeps and Tatties on the menu tonight and a number of Scottish beers on tap, I suspected it might be Burns' night. So I ordered fish and chips and had a rather pleasant Twickenham Brewery ''Winter Star'' (''Fine Old Ale'' it said on the tap) for my 25th of the month. 

I celebrated the 26th with a Swanney Orkney Best, which seemed very thin until it decided to develop a fruitier flavour. A grower, but onwards and downwards to Speyside for the 27th: Scotch Hop, very much like a sour but left to fester in whisky barrels. A mere 8.5%, I was reassured to know that I could cycle home before the alcohell kicked in. 

In a minor thread deviation: a pub with fewer than 20 people in and 7 bikes locked outside. What's all that about? It's PC gone mad, I tell you. What is the world coming to?


----------



## stephec (26 Jan 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Last week in York I heard someone say 'and of course the beer in Yorkshire is so much better than the beer in London'. I'd have gone over and laughed in her face but I couldn't be arsed.
> 
> View attachment 393365


She was probably talking about John Smiths Smoothflow.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jan 2018)

Tap Social Monkey Bars, 7.3% brown ale, crax head pour, not a bad beer despite having a feckin wizard on the label.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> She was right though innit



Away with you...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Jan 2018)

Beer on page 2 alert! Don't München it.


----------



## jongooligan (27 Jan 2018)

stephec said:


> She was probably talking about John Smiths Smoothflow.



My old man actually likes this stuff. I've done what I can to show him the error of his ways but he's the stubborn type who'd cut off his nose to spite his face. Duvel is, 'French muck', any modern IPA is dismissed as, 'pop' and anything with a haze is sent back with, 'it's off, it's gone cloudy'.

He's 85 so mebbe I should just take him where they sell Smiths.


----------



## Crackle (27 Jan 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Beer on page 2 alert! Don't München it.
> 
> View attachment 393438


Are these montages a thing now?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Jan 2018)

Crackle said:


> Are these montages a thing now?



Mossart.


----------



## User169 (27 Jan 2018)

Crackle said:


> Are these montages a thing now?



Bring back prisma filters!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Jan 2018)

Prisma filter collages, best of both worlds!


----------



## User169 (27 Jan 2018)

S’got doughnuts in. Lovely.


----------



## Crackle (27 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> S’got doughnuts in. Lovely.
> 
> View attachment 393488


A pint of 11.5% doughnuts! I've given it a like anyhow but I'm not sure I could manage that.


----------



## User169 (27 Jan 2018)

Crackle said:


> A pint of 11.5% doughnuts! I've given it a like anyhow but I'm not sure I could manage that.



Strap yourself in then Crax. I’m warming up!


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Jan 2018)

Crackle said:


> Are these montages a thing now?


We like to think of them as modern decolletage


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> Bring back prisma filters!


Noooooooo


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Jan 2018)

Sans photos but Chorlton Wild Sour, Two versions, an orange cinnamon and a mosaic hop.

If you see some, get some


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Jan 2018)




----------



## MossCommuter (27 Jan 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 393493


Lol'd


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jan 2018)

I just discovered that the Villages Brewery is in Deptford. So, 28th of the month, on the way to their taproom, a pint of Villages Rodeo. A light, grapefruity beer with an intriguing aftertaste of anise or aniseed. Enjoyable in winter, it would be perfect on a warm summer night. I managed to complete the remaining 150 yards to their taproom, where I had a pint of their Rafiki for my 29th of the month. A light, grapefruity beer without an intriguing aftertaste of anise or aniseed. Enjoyable in winter, etc, etc. However, it did come with a rather soapy head, which started it off badly. Fine after a little while. Apparently, Village is the surname of the 2 brothers who started the microbrewery up. If they'd called themselves Village Brothers the barman probably wouldn't have had to explain.

Currently debriefing with a coffee porter, which doesn't count for the Tryathlon because I've had it before. I have a late afternoon meeting in a pretty good pub tomorrow, which means I may reach 31 prematurely.


----------



## User169 (28 Jan 2018)

Boom! (Just the one pint mind)


----------



## nickyboy (28 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> Boom! (Just the one pint mind)
> 
> View attachment 393576



I hope you sipped it slowly !

I can't imagine what a 17.2% beer is like, how would you describe it?


----------



## User169 (28 Jan 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I hope you sipped it slowly !
> 
> I can't imagine what a 17.2% beer is like, how would you describe it?



Only just opened it. Tastes like an IPA. On the sweetish side, bit of citrus and a piney finish. There’s deffo more of a hint of alcohol and I’m starting to get some burn.


----------



## jongooligan (28 Jan 2018)

Was writing a well considered review of some Wylam beers when Firefox crashed so here's a cut down version.

Jakehead IPA. Big tropical hop bomb. Contender for beer of the year.







The man behind the door. Another hoppy treat. Brewed as a one off though and I got the last can in the bar.






Hickey the Rake. More tropical hoppiness but this one overpowered by the other two. Would be a good session beer though.






Macchiato. Hazlenut praline coffee porter. Revolting - cold bitter black coffee. Instant heartburn.


----------



## jongooligan (28 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> Boom! (Just the one pint mind)



Didn't realise the fermentation process could result in such a high alcohol content. Is it fortified with something?


----------



## User169 (28 Jan 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Didn't realise the fermentation process could result in such a high alcohol content. Is it fortified with something?



No fortification or icing. There are quite a few yeast strains available these days that will get you well over 20%!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> No fortification or icing. There are quite a few yeast strains available these days that will get you well over 20%!



Is that all tactical nuclear penguin had, wasn't that about 30%?


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Jan 2018)

User13710 said:


> And as we all know, one man's décolletage is another man's favourite podium girl, dressed in a skimpy outfit made entirely of small paper images cut out, pasted together, and varnished.


Oops


----------



## Crackle (28 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Oops


This is where you blame the spell chick


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jan 2018)

For my 30th new beer of the month I had a pint of Camden Town Brewery's Pale. Not on a hand pump so a bit over-chilled and lively. It settled down nicely, though, and began to taste like a proper beer, with a fruitiness that brought the hop bitterness in well. 

I reached my monthly target with my most confusing beer this year. When I ordered a pint of Adnams Little White Lies, described as a white chocolate porter, I was very confused when a glass of pale beer arrived. A rather good beer with such a light hint of chocolate that I thought I was imagining the taste. Now I'm home, of course, I went online to find out what was going on. ''The second point is that the first point is largely irrelevant, we did want the name to sound like a darker beer but actually look like a pale beer that tasted like a dark beer, hence the name ‘White Lies’.'' Adnams are playing silly buggers. Once you know, though, you'll know what's going on and it's a perfectly enjoyable drink, just a slight step up from a session beer.

Right, that's my 31st new beer of the month, and I'm going to drink whatever I please until Keguary starts. Heck, I'm even drinking red wine....


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Jan 2018)

From yesterday, clockwise:

Skadoosh 2nd Verse DIPA by Wild Weather Ales, an 11%'er and the best of the bunch.
A pint of someone or other's best bitter with a 10 year old Benromach 
Deep Inside, forgettable but heavily discounted so what the hell
The Cloudwater is Ekuanot wheat-beer; very good indeed
Burning Sky Monolith; not cherry-y enough


----------



## Dirk (29 Jan 2018)

The Crown Inn, West Down.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2018)

Clearwater follows Cloudwater!


----------



## marinyork (29 Jan 2018)

Somewhat malty and strong. Might try this one again.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jan 2018)

marinyork said:


> View attachment 393840
> 
> Somewhat malty and strong. Might try this one again.



Don't put beer in the microwave!


----------



## User169 (30 Jan 2018)

Ratebeer top 100 for 2017. The top 10 is ordered with the rest alphabetical.

Cloudwater at no. 2!

https://www.ratebeer.com/ratebeerbest/BestBrewers-World2018.asp


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> Ratebeer top 100 for 2017. The top 10 is ordered with the rest alphabetical.
> 
> Cloudwater at no. 2!
> 
> https://www.ratebeer.com/ratebeerbest/BestBrewers-World2018.asp


Nice to see Magic Rock in the list. 

If forced to pick just one then that would be my winner not just because of the beer but also because Huddersfield for Mallinson's Tap, The Grove, The Sportsman's and the Magic Rock Tap is a thoroughly good day out.


----------



## marinyork (30 Jan 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Don't put beer in the microwave!



9%. Upper bavarian. The cider fridge at the independent local offie blew up, so everything moved around and I couldn't find much so I tried this. A lot of reviews read since drinking it say about the nut or caramel, but not too sweet. I liked it and I don't necessarily like nut ales.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> Ratebeer top 100 for 2017. The top 10 is ordered with the rest alphabetical.
> 
> Cloudwater at no. 2!
> 
> https://www.ratebeer.com/ratebeerbest/BestBrewers-World2018.asp



Interesting list, completely wrong mind. There’s (quick count) 64 USA beers and 36 ROW. UK have 11 and Belg 6, Denmark and Canada 4, then we’re down to 1 2 and 3. Not that that means anything really but there’s so many great breweries that don’t even get a sniff at that list.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Jan 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Interesting list, completely wrong mind. There’s (quick count) 64 USA beers and 36 ROW. UK have 11 and Belg 6, Denmark and Canada 4, then we’re down to 1 2 and 3. Not that that means anything really but there’s so many great breweries that don’t even get a sniff at that list.


Because the demographic of the app's users is the same demographic as the drinkers of those breweries' beers, maybe?


----------



## rich p (30 Jan 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Interesting list, completely wrong mind. There’s (quick count) 64 USA beers and 36 ROW. UK have 11 and Belg 6, Denmark and Canada 4, then we’re down to 1 2 and 3. Not that that means anything really but there’s so many great breweries that don’t even get a sniff at that list.


And Harveys isn't even on the list. Pah.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Jan 2018)

rich p said:


> And Harveys isn't even on the list. Pah.


I rest my case


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Because the demographic of the app's users is the same demographic as the drinkers of those breweries' beers, maybe?



I didn’t want to be the one to say fuggin yanks but fuggin yanks.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Jan 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I didn’t want to be the one to say fuggin yanks but fuggin yanks.


And no one ever said "wow! That's a really nice pint of JW Lees, I must get on Ratebeer"


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> And no one ever said "wow! That's a really nice pint of JW Lees, I must get on Ratebeer"



We could debunk the whole thing by bigging up John Smiths Creamflow and get it to the top of the list. That’ll learn em.


----------



## Daddy Pig (30 Jan 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> We could debunk the whole thing by bigging up John Smiths Creamflow and get it to the top of the list. That’ll learn em.


Don't forget the dash of blackcurrant cordial...


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Jan 2018)

I didn't mean to denigrate JW Lees, after all the second best brewery _in the world_ uses their yeast, rather, I was saying that no-one ever felt the need to shout out from the rooftops how good it is


----------



## Daddy Pig (30 Jan 2018)

Thank feck I got rid of the Xmas tree...






Smooth and lush the orange is very much hidden and the oatmeal makes the coffee nice and creamy. Very nice at 10%...


----------



## Crackle (30 Jan 2018)

Another favourite, which is cool because Morrisons do them as 4 for 6 quid. I may or may not report on the drinking of the rest of them.


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Without undertaking any research on this, I bet that we could always have had a crown on pint glasses, along with the CE mark.


I did a tiny bit of research (which would be 100% more than any of the bellends lauding this trivia as some great victory) and yes, we could have.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Jan 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> View attachment 392445
> 
> Due to circumstances we don't need to go into right now, I'm still working my way through the selection above.
> 
> Tonight's tipple is the always excellent Workie Ticket from Mordue Brewery. The blurb says "A tasty complex beer with malt and hops throughout with a long satisfying bitter finish" which sounds about right.



Still slowly getting opportunities to drink through the selection above

The Razorback was a lovely amber ale and I could spend an afternoon on it, no problem- I'll be getting that one again

The Brakspear tasted a bit "thin" if you know what I mean. It's only 3.4% and while it tasted fine enough it lacked body.


----------



## User169 (30 Jan 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Interesting list, completely wrong mind. There’s (quick count) 64 USA beers and 36 ROW. UK have 11 and Belg 6, Denmark and Canada 4, then we’re down to 1 2 and 3. Not that that means anything really but there’s so many great breweries that don’t even get a sniff at that list.



It's a ratebeer list, so probably not good to read to much into it! 

Anyhow, I’ve managed to drink stuff from 63 breweries in the list.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jan 2018)

DP said:


> It's a ratebeer list, so probably not good to read to much into it!
> 
> Anyhow, I’ve managed to drink stuff from 63 breweries in the list.



You're a leg end, DP.

First glance is 28 for me but I'll have to take a closer look I rec.


----------



## Daddy Pig (30 Jan 2018)

User said:


> My status as wizard is undiminished.


'Elves don't do magic....'


----------



## stephec (31 Jan 2018)

When you're in Dublin airport and you're job's finished early....


----------



## Maverick Goose (31 Jan 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 24th of the month: a Hop Stuff unfiltered pils. Not a lager for the parched but nicely flavoured and rather getdownable.
> 
> 25th. 2/3 of a pint (?) of Hop Stuff's ''Woody Barrelson''. A 7.4% porter that tastes of port. The woman who served me said it had been stored/matured in wine barrels. It gave the impression of drinking beer with brandy chasers because of the spirit-like way it went down the throat. I wouldn't drink it with a curry but luckily I didn't have a curry.
> 
> All in all, I'm impressed by Hop Stuff's beers after trying 4 of them. I'm sure I'll catch them out sooner or later though.



Looking for some Hop Stuff baby tonight!



MossCommuter said:


> Just a normal sausage


That's what Miss Goodbody said...



MossCommuter said:


> Sans photos but Chorlton Wild Sour, Two versions, an orange cinnamon and a mosaic hop.
> 
> If you see some, get some


The Wild Sour is most excellent stuff...sampled it at the Fell Bar, Penrith on Sunday (look out for their Imperial Sour as well).



DP said:


> Only just opened it. Tastes like an IPA. On the sweetish side, bit of citrus and a piney finish. There’s deffo more of a hint of alcohol and I’m starting to get some burn.


I've got a 12.8% maple Imperial Stout from Arbor in my stash-looking forward to trying that one (hic)!



MossCommuter said:


> Nice to see Magic Rock in the list.
> 
> If forced to pick just one then that would be my winner not just because of the beer but also because Huddersfield for Mallinson's Tap, The Grove, The Sportsman's and the Magic Rock Tap is a thoroughly good day out.


One of my favourite breweries . Their collab brew Magic & Tricks, a NEIPA with De Mo is well worth a punt if you see it btw...churs!


----------



## Daddy Pig (31 Jan 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> I've got a 12.8% maple Imperial Stout from Arbor in my stash-looking forward to trying that one (hic)!


Excellent choice... one of my favourites of theirs and I also have one in the beer cellar!


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Feb 2018)

Things may just go downhill tonight....





Oh yes, in the Maypole in Cambridge...
Thanks for the recommendation...

Edit... I'll make sure there is an appropriate montage after I finish... appropriately sh1te as I'll be pretty pished by then...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Feb 2018)

Got to be a spoons looking at that carpet.


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Hof ten Dormaal, gooseberry sour. Yum
> View attachment 394141
> 
> Bonus point for naming the bar.





threebikesmcginty said:


> Got to be a spoons looking at that carpet.


Exactly what I was thinking.... but a sour in a spoons....? Whatever next...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Hof ten Dormaal, gooseberry sour. Yum
> View attachment 394141
> 
> Bonus point for naming the bar.


Come here Hof ten?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Feb 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.... but a sour in a spoons....? Whatever next...



Best place for it, keep it all contained in a 'controlled' zone.


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Feb 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Best place for it, keep it all contained in a 'controlled' zone.


Just had a cherry and plum sour myself... Very nice... although followed up by a coffee stout which is now making my guts ache! Never mix fruit juice and milk rings true with never mix a sour and a stout...


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Hof ten Dormaal, gooseberry sour. Yum
> View attachment 394141
> 
> Bonus point for naming the bar.


That Dutch one near China Town?


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Feb 2018)

Have we reached peak hipster? This is nutty. Odyssey K.O. IPA, kegged yesterday with a sell by of 4th February. A condition of its sale to the pub was that it was served immediately upon arrival.

It's nice enough


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Feb 2018)

User said:


> No, it is in fact The Head of Steam, Newcastle.


Oooh, lucky you

Do you want my pub crawl?


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Hell yes, right now please


Sent


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Feb 2018)

User said:


> No, it is in fact The Head of Steam, Newcastle.


There are two Heads of Steam. The new one on quayside or tee older one near the station. Don't miss the Newcastle Tap which is more or less next door to the station one.

There's also a beer ship on the station (train side, not street) for train beer


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Have we reached peak hipster? This is nutty. Odyssey K.O. IPA, kegged yesterday with a sell by of 4th February. A condition of its sale to the pub was that it was served immediately upon arrival.
> 
> It's nice enough
> 
> View attachment 394148


Not only is it green it looks green!


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Feb 2018)

All that amazing bonkers beer aside

Check this out for the brightest bright beer. Traditional cask and no excuses

Brightside brewery. Every time, they nail it







I could use it as a headlight


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Feb 2018)

Normal beer!


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Feb 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Normal beer!
> 
> View attachment 394167


This isn't normal beer, this is brightside beer


----------



## User16390 (1 Feb 2018)

A pint of Kinver For Those About To Drink, followed by a pint of Roosters, I have never tried Roosters before and quite liked this and then onto Siren Miniature Hero. Quaftastic


----------



## User16390 (1 Feb 2018)

I had quite a few of these a while back, very nice but cant remember much about the day.


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Feb 2018)

I’m pissed and run out of battery so will montage tomorrow. 

A bloody good night spent at a pub with a tap takeover from grain brewery and three little mice brewery.

After spending the evening chatting to these guys (and gal) can I say that they are making some fantastic brews and fully support there beer related ideals and dreams. Even got a free t shirt which was nice. 

No details yet as too far gone...


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Feb 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Excellent choice... one of my favourites of theirs and I also have one in the beer cellar!


Loved the Oz Bomb as well, I've also just been drinking Fuller's 1845 and Badger Fursty Ferret-both traditional beers not involving kaffir lime leaves or chillis etc (IPA and tawny ale respectively) but none the worse for it. Plus Fursty Ferret is one of the greatest beer names ever!


----------



## Dirk (2 Feb 2018)

Puddin'........


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Feb 2018)

It is weekend, let us beer.






Hook Norton Red Rye, Maris Otter, Pale Ale, Crystal Meth, Crystal Rye, Enzymic and Wheat Malt with Willamette, Sovereign, Citra, Amarillo and Chinook hops, blimey what a list, somehow with all that lot they've created a genius beer. Think it's my favourite of theirs, not too malty despite the ingredient list and a lovely bitter finish.

Yumtus.


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Feb 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Crystal Meth,


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


>



Just checkin'


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Feb 2018)

WWS y'tus


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Feb 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> WWS y'tus
> 
> View attachment 394271


Is that a Spoonerism?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Is that a Spoonerism?



Yws w'tus?


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Feb 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yws w'tus?


You know what I meant


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Feb 2018)

I know I've had this before but OMFG it's so good. 







That's 3 beers today that didn't make it onto the ratebeer lazy 100 award.


----------



## Crackle (2 Feb 2018)

A Welsh sweet stout


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Feb 2018)

Wildside Orange Cinnamon


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Feb 2018)

Been out for a big ride today. My second glass of Wainwright's is going down nicely and easing the aches.


----------



## theclaud (2 Feb 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> I’m pissed and run out of battery so will montage tomorrow.





threebikesmcginty said:


> It is weekend, let us beer.



Out-of-control verbage!


----------



## Crackle (2 Feb 2018)

I forget.......

Nice though


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Feb 2018)

theclaud said:


> Out-of-control verbage!



Mine's meant to be said in a Russian accent natch.


----------



## theclaud (2 Feb 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Mine's meant to be said in a Russian accent natch.


Whatevs. I'm off pinting shortly.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Feb 2018)

theclaud said:


> Whatevs. I'm off pinting shortly.



Much pint good.


----------



## Crackle (2 Feb 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Much pint good.


Yeah but she called you shortly, shortly.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> I forget.......
> 
> Nice though
> 
> View attachment 394297



Blimey, that looks tasty


----------



## Crackle (2 Feb 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Blimey, that looks tasty


It's Wild Weather Ale, Shepherds Warning.

Quite hoppy, not unpleasant but a taste I'm tiring of.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> It's Wild Weather Ale, Shepherds Warning.
> 
> Quite hoppy, not unpleasant but a taste I'm tiring of.



When a man is tired of hoppy beer, he is tired of life


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Feb 2018)

I'm not sure whether I'm doing it or not but Keguary has started. (28 different pints of hand pulled beer for the month.) 

So, *1st, *a pint of Mighty Oak Porter, swiftly drunk and enjoyed...

followed by the *2nd, *an Old School Brewery bitter called Detention. I could happily misbehave for a Detention. I'd even behave for one. As porter set me off so well...

I finished with my *3rd *(getting ahead of myself again) of the month: a Stockport Brewery Porter. I've often wondered, when I've seen packets in the shops labelled ''Eating Licorice'' what else you did with licorice. Well, Stockport had a gentle stab at ''drinking licorice'' and did rather well. Dark and fruity, soft water licoricity.


----------



## Daddy Pig (2 Feb 2018)

Well that was one hell of a trip... 24 hours, 570 miles driven and more importantly 12 new beers tasted...

I've found an excellent pub just off the m4 between Swindon and Oxford whichwas great.. much better than using service stations. 

It is the 5 bells in Wickham... they have there own brewery and had three of them on cask. They also had a further 6 ales on cask plus loads of Belgium beers in bottles. They also do a superb fish and chips and beers can be had in thirds...

I then hit the Maypole, although this morning it felt like I'd been hit by a Maypole... 







Started with the 3BM beers, the dipa was reasonable, well hidden alcohol and a nice one to start with, swiftly follwed by the mango ipa. A good ipa but no mango coming through.
The cherry and plum sour was refreshing and fruity rather than being too sour.
The coffee stout and milk porter were the pick of there beers. Very good indeed.
I tried a couple if the Grain beers, the weissen went very nicely with my pork burger  but was more refreshing than flavoursome like some others I've tried.
The slate smoked porter was delicious... Very good with a lovely mild smokiness... 
I finished the night with another local brew from Milton, their Marcus Aurelius strong stout. 

Fantastic fun and a great bunch of brewers... New friends made!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> It's Wild Weather Ale, Shepherds Warning.
> 
> Quite hoppy, not unpleasant but a taste I'm tiring of.



Get some bitter down you.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> It's Wild Weather Ale, Shepherds Warning.
> 
> Quite hoppy, not unpleasant but a taste I'm tiring of.



Get some bitter down you.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Feb 2018)

Three pints...


----------



## nickyboy (2 Feb 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Three pints...



Three pints too many by the look of things


----------



## Crackle (2 Feb 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Get some bitter down you.





threebikesmcginty said:


> Get some bitter down you.





threebikesmcginty said:


> Three pints...


Ok, Ok, Ok


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> Ok, Ok, Ok


He's not called 3 bitters McGinty for nothing....


----------



## Crackle (3 Feb 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> He's not called 3 bitters McGinty for nothing....


It's not what I call him.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> It's not what I call him.



I'm calling you a **** again now you've been sacked as 'staff'.


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Puddin'........
> View attachment 394235


And may I also suggest Sir tries some Mini Cheddars? Polished off a bottle of Hardknott Rhetoric Imperial Stout ...whisky barrel aged, Islay ones judging by the peaty smokiness. A most excellent accompaniment to some 'Thrones.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Feb 2018)

Weihenstephaner Dunkel, das yumtus.


----------



## User169 (3 Feb 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> And may I also suggest Sir tries some Mini Cheddars? Polished off a bottle of Hardknott Rhetoric Imperial Stout ...whisky barrel aged, Islay ones judging by the peaty smokiness. A most excellent accompaniment to some 'Thrones.



There is literally no situation where mini cheddars would be inappropriate!


----------



## jongooligan (4 Feb 2018)

Last night I was on the lager (I kno, I kno, it's thataway >>>>>) but bear with me because I was drinking *black *cask lager. Who knew such a thing existed? Tyne 9 is from Firebrick brewery in Blaydon and tastes nothing like the absolute pi$$ usually passed off as lager in Britain. Looks and tastes like a porter with strong roasted malt and charcoal/coal dust flavours. Has a lot more body than it has a right to at only 3.9%. Nice and smooth too. Brewer says, 'Tyne 9 is a traditional lager beer, more akin to a Munich Dunkel lager or a Schwartzbier'. At £2.15 minus the 50p CAMRA voucher bringing the price down to £1.65 it's an absolute belter.






That was the highlight of the night as we were heading to see a friend's band in a venue that offered John Smiths Smoothflow, Carling, Coors Lite or Fosters lager. They were equally as bad and I've got a bloody headache this morning. Oh, and the fire alarm was set off half way through the gig by some idiot smoking in the bogs.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Feb 2018)

"The Rip" by Track stole the show yesterday.







That cherry stout Cloudwater x Lervig collaboration is a special treat too


----------



## jongooligan (4 Feb 2018)

Rugby beer.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Feb 2018)

As I was out, and as it had been an abortive shopping trip, I continued on to the Meantime Brewery's tap room bar. It's a funny brewery - they made a name for themselves and then turned themselves from a growing microbrewery into a micro-corporate brewery, selling out to a big megabooze conglomerate on the way. The end result seems to be competent but soulless, but that might be down to the bar ambiance. 

Anyhoodles, my *4th* of the month was a London pale ale (disappointing front but good after that) and for my *5th* I partook of a Yakima Red (which reversed the pale ale's travels over my taste buds and started well but ended empty when I expected at least some kind of aftercare bitterness.) I'm now idly wondering how they'd combine in a half-and-half kind of way.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (4 Feb 2018)

Back to beer tonight with another local lad.






Very good and one I would certainly seek out again.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Feb 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Back to beer tonight with another local lad.
> 
> View attachment 394567
> 
> ...



Glad it's good beer because it's a rubbish name and label, my prejudice would've prevented me from buying that.


----------



## Daddy Pig (4 Feb 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Glad it's good beer because it's a rubbish name and label, my prejudice would've prevented me from buying that.


Is that because it's too close to the truth !


----------



## J1888 (5 Feb 2018)

Drinking 'Pint' by Marble Brewery. Very good


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Feb 2018)

It's a zinger! Pith, grapefruit pith, sour but but bitter sour. So much for "ok mossy, We're drinking cask beer in the week from now on"

Oh well, I'm worth it


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Feb 2018)

User said:


> I shall be at the Wylam brewery in a while. What is a must not miss recommendation?


Wee Heavy of they have it

Challenging, strong, whisky cask agre

A schooner is plenty

I had three


----------



## Daddy Pig (5 Feb 2018)

User said:


> I shall be at the Wylam brewery in a while. What is a must not miss recommendation?


The Ham Fisted is a nice DIPA, but I was not overly bothered about the splatterberry (raspberry sour). It was interesting though.
Puffing Billy was another interesting beer and lightly smoked.


----------



## jongooligan (5 Feb 2018)

User said:


> I shall be at the Wylam brewery in a while. What is a must not miss recommendation?





MossCommuter said:


> Wee Heavy of they have it
> 
> Challenging, strong, whisky cask agre
> 
> ...



Was there the other day and there was no Wee Heavy and none expected until much later in the year. There's some in a cask that's expected to be ready around October.

Jakehead IPA was the pick of the beers we tried. The roasted corn also recommended.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Feb 2018)

I just had a sip of Crate Brewery's Lemon Gose. Intense sour lemon and salt. But that was just a sample - research to follow at a later date. 

So, back to Keguary. Howling Hops provided my *6th *and *7th*. A pale ale which convinced me that these newer hops have actually been crossed with grapefruit. Rather enjoyable and it's a beer I'll revisit. Then, a pint of das Köolsch, which despite the non-German looking spelling was a German style lager and a bit nondescript. So I'll nondescript it. If you mixed it with the Gose, I think you'd probably end up with a Radler with real attitude. Both HH beers were cloudy, so they were probably unfined. Or unpasteurised. Or unsomethinged.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Feb 2018)

I had a meeting at a "We Work" serviced office complex in London today. All perfectly normal (except I was probably the oldest person in the building) until they mentioned FREE BEER

From 2pm every day apparently you can just help yourself from.the four taps they have. I had a Camden Pale Ale

Unfortunately I had a train to catch...I need to plan this one better next time


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Feb 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I had a meeting at a "We Work" serviced office complex in London today. All perfectly normal (except I was probably the oldest person in the building) until they mentioned FREE BEER
> 
> From 2pm every day apparently you can just help yourself from.the four taps they have. I had a Camden Pale Ale
> 
> Unfortunately I had a train to catch...I need to plan this one better next time


I had a Camden pale just over a week ago. A bit cold and lively straight from the pump, but it turned out to be a rather enjoyable pint once it had settled down. I'd have another.....


----------



## slowmotion (6 Feb 2018)

KF. It's a quite passable yellow beer, but a bit too malty for my taste.


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 394677
> 
> It's a zinger! Pith, grapefruit pith, sour but but bitter sour. So much for "ok mossy, We're drinking cask beer in the week from now on"
> 
> Oh well, I'm worth it


That sounds most excellent-we're getting it soon in Fell Penrith (also highly recommend Chorlton Wild Sour). Wylam Jakehead was one of my favourite beers at the Grasmere Guzzler last year. I've also managed to get a nice haul of Red Willow Wreckless and Smokeless, plus some Wild Beer Fresh and Sourdough, from Yellow Sticker Land...yumtus!.


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Feb 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> That sounds most excellent-we're getting it soon in Fell Penrith (also highly recommend Chorlton Wild Sour). Wylam Jakehead was one of my favourite beers at the Grasmere Guzzler last year. I've also managed to get a nice haul of Red Willow Wreckless and Smokeless, plus some Wild Beer Fresh and Sourdough, from Yellow Sticker Land...yumtus!.


Agreed on the Chorlton Wild; I mentioned two a couple of weeks ago. IIRC one was Mandarina / Cinnamon and the other might have been Mosaic.

I have just read, by the way, that the Northern Monk has lemons in it hence it's zinginess,


----------



## User169 (7 Feb 2018)

Three way collab between Marble, DeMo and Kees.

It was brewed and canned at Marble, so is blimmin good. It’s a super charged Schlenkerla. It’s got that meaty BBQ flavor but more alcohol to carry the extra sweetness. 9,5% and a triumph.


----------



## User169 (7 Feb 2018)

No way. Tommie Sjef has just walked into the bar I’m in. And he’s drinking Cloudwater


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Feb 2018)

DP said:


> No way. Tommie Sjef has just walked into the bar I’m in. And he’s drinking Cloudwater


Selfie or it never happened


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Feb 2018)

DP said:


> No way. Tommie Sjef has just walked into the bar I’m in. And he’s drinking Cloudwater


----------



## User169 (7 Feb 2018)

Marmion said:


> View attachment 394964



Dutch purveyor of rather good sour beer.

https://www.tswildales.com/

Making really great stuff for such a young person.

Was in the top 10 new breweries last year on ratebeer


----------



## User169 (7 Feb 2018)

Marble. Lovely beer. It’s what punk ipa wishes it were


----------



## User169 (7 Feb 2018)

Didnt try this, but waddya think? Barpeep seemed a bit embarrassed every time they had to run through the tap list...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Feb 2018)

Right, now I have half an idea who Tommie Sjef might be. And I also now have 2/3rds of an idea what Crate's Lemon Gose is. Blimey, that stuff is lemonier than unsweetened lemonade! My second beer was a Five Points Pale Ale, which put back the bitter hoppiness that the Gose didn't have. Though it was west coast USA hops it tasted surprisingly old school British. As it was cask and this month is Keguary, it doesn't get included in the 28 beers target. (Current Keg count for the month, therefore: *7 2/3rds.*) As the 5 points was Amarillo and Citra, I'm back home having a Shipyard Rye Pale Ale from a bottle. It was my reward for an unavoidable visit to Tescos this afternoon.


----------



## jongooligan (8 Feb 2018)

Had a Talisker to give me an appetite and some white wine with the fish before tasting this beer so it had some work to do to impress.






Lovely, soft, nutty notes with some chocolate and coffee. Just the job as a substitute for pudding. 0/10 for the cap though.


----------



## User169 (9 Feb 2018)

@MossCommuter sure you know this, but De Molen are at Beermoth this evening


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Feb 2018)

DP said:


> Three way collab between Marble, DeMo and Kees.
> 
> It was brewed and canned at Marble, so is blimmin good. It’s a super charged Schlenkerla. It’s got that meaty BBQ flavor but more alcohol to carry the extra sweetness. 9,5% and a triumph.
> 
> View attachment 394958


Das ist gut mein herr! Prost!


----------



## srw (9 Feb 2018)

Old fashioned malty goodness from just outside Henley. Apparently Phil the Greek likes it - so he's not all bad. And at lunchtime I had a decent Brakspear's Bitter and something with a little too much of a hoppy exuberance from Wychwood. 

The good news for everyone is that I was having a day-long series of Blood Pressure tests. When the results came back this morning there were two spikes of BP being lower than at other times - while I was in the pub at lunchtime and while I was drinking beer in the evening.

Pints all round for healthy blood pressure!


----------



## SteveF (9 Feb 2018)

In the Peak District with a favourite. ...


----------



## srw (9 Feb 2018)

User3094 said:


> My local emporium has just tweeted its beers of the week, which one shall I have?
> 
> View attachment 395147


One?


----------



## Dirk (9 Feb 2018)

Two more to go.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Feb 2018)

srw said:


> The good news for everyone is that I was having a day-long series of Blood Pressure tests. When the results came back this morning there were two spikes of BP being lower than at other times - while I was in the pub at lunchtime and while I was drinking beer in the evening.
> 
> Pints all round for healthy blood pressure!


The cure for high blood pressure should be available on the NHS, especially now I get free prescriptions...


----------



## User169 (9 Feb 2018)

User3094 said:


> Well two, car reasons.
> 
> That 'Lagonda' is from Marble brewery that people of this parish seem to favour.



I tried it this week and thought it was pretty good.


----------



## rich p (9 Feb 2018)

Hey @DP, I'm going to be in Amsterdam next week for a couple of days. Any good bar and ale recommendations gratefully received


----------



## Daddy Pig (9 Feb 2018)

Mega awesome line up of beers collected from a local beer tap near work.. after a crafty sampling of their wares obviously...


----------



## User169 (9 Feb 2018)

rich p said:


> Hey @DP, I'm going to be in Amsterdam next week for a couple of days. Any good bar and ale recommendations gratefully received



Bars:

Arendsnest for Dutch beer
In de Wildeman for old time atmos
Bier temple for US beer (expensive even by Dutch standards and not the most gezellig of places)

Off license:

Bierkoning is still the best beer shop in NL and just off Dam square

Brewpubs:

Oedipus brewing - nice beer, decent food, but check opening hours
Brouwerij ‘t Ij - nice location in a windmill. - recently acquired by Duvel - good selection of largely BE style brews, but also doing some craft beery type stuff 

Beer:

Oedipus and ‘t Ij are the best Amsterdam breweries. Others: De Prael, Pontus, Two Chefs and Butchers tears are ok.

Uiltje from Haarlem are making some great IPAs, Moersleutel do good imp stouts, Apistogramma from Frontaal/Kromme Haring is an interesting brew that got released a couple of weeks ago. Tommie Sjef for sour stuff, although you’ll be lucky to see any for sale

Best bet though is to jump on the train to Utrecht and I’ll take you to Cafe Derat!


----------



## jongooligan (9 Feb 2018)

This is very special.


----------



## rich p (9 Feb 2018)

DP said:


> Best bet though is to jump on the train to Utrecht and I’ll take you to Cafe Derat!


Thanks, I'll have to see how it all panne's out!


----------



## nickyboy (9 Feb 2018)

User3094 said:


> Well two, car reasons.
> 
> That 'Lagonda' is from Marble brewery that people of this parish seem to favour.



As is Dobber, and it's even better than Lagonda. That's the one I would go with (presupposing you're limited to one which I hope you're not as it looks like a great selection)


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Feb 2018)

DP said:


> @MossCommuter sure you know this, but De Molen are at Beermoth this evening


Yes, I did know but I'll be there tomorrow for leftovers


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Feb 2018)

I've just had 3 pints of keg beer and I didn't really enjoy 2 of them and disliked one of them. In order: Yeovil Ales Yolo#8 - hopelessly heavy with the hops. A New Zealand Pale Ale and really not my cup of beer; Rudgate Ruby mild: more to enjoy and savour, besides, we don't see enough mild around. However, ok but not one of the best; Grainstore Cooking - described as a permanent ale, it's meant to be more sessional than seasonal, I gather. Just about ok. 

That, if I remember correctly, takes me up to the *10 2/3rd* of Keguary. Hard work for what's been a consistently easy challenge up to now.

Still, there's another 3 guest beers on tap at the Dog and Bell so redemption may be possible.


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Feb 2018)

User3094 said:


> My local emporium has just tweeted its beers of the week, which one shall I have?
> 
> View attachment 395147


Skip the Shindigger

Meh 

Piwaka Waka is pretty good though


----------



## jongooligan (10 Feb 2018)

Rugby beer.






A right mix up there. Going to have to work out the running order very carefully for maximum enjoyment.

Also, before I start on those (and the others in the garage) we're nipping down to the cricket club to watch Leeds beat Sheffield United and have a few pints. It's going to be a long day so we'll need to pace ourselves carefully. Shouldn't think we'll be going out tonight.


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Feb 2018)

DP said:


> I tried it this week and thought it was pretty good.


Likewise, and Almasty are well worth a punt too. They're from Newcastle ye knaaaaaaaaa like man!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Feb 2018)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Feb 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Rugby beer.
> 
> View attachment 395277
> 
> ...



Great looking selection.


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Feb 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 395293


Is it a @Maverick Goose ?


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Feb 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 395293


Hehehe...love that one! (it did partly inspire my name).


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Feb 2018)

Tsarina Esra





There are other DeMo beers left too: Hemel & Aarde and 'n Lach & ''n Traan

[Edited for typo]


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Feb 2018)

On the right, DeMo Hemel & Aarde

Not keen

On the left, Verdant Putty that is amazeballs. A huge fruit bomb with a long finish


----------



## User169 (10 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> On the right, DeMo Hemel & Aarde
> 
> Not keen
> 
> On the left, Verdant Putty that is amazeballs. A huge fruit bomb with a long finish



Verdant. Nice!


----------



## SteveF (10 Feb 2018)

An Arbor light ...


----------



## rich p (10 Feb 2018)

SteveF said:


> An Arbor light ...
> 
> View attachment 395317


Boz Scaggs?

I've just bought a couple of handfuls of 'on offer' Sorachi saison from M&S plus a few flat white porters.
Flat White Porter always reminds me of the old joke about A Flat Minor.
Carry on.


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Feb 2018)

rich p said:


> Boz Scaggs?
> 
> I've just bought a couple of handfuls of 'on offer' Sorachi saison from M&S plus a few flat white porters.
> Flat White Porter always reminds me of the old joke about A Flat Minor.
> Carry on.


Not forgetting A flat major


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Feb 2018)

Church Hanbrewery IBA FFS. Beer from Church Hanborough, an Oxfordshire brewery. It's very lively, quite a decent beer but could be better, more taste, it's slightly thin too I rec. Also superfluity of packaging alert, I think they ordered the wrong size label and just thought feck it!


----------



## nickyboy (10 Feb 2018)

Cloudwater Lipids and Proteins IPA. Truly a lovely beer. Hard to believe it's 7.4%. I think I'm.in love


----------



## jongooligan (11 Feb 2018)

Rugby beer.





Right nice.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Feb 2018)

After my last almost depressing outing I'm pleased to say the beer tasted good tonight! Bringing out my common side, I began with a Belleville (Wandsworth, apparently) Commonside pale, which started a bit meh but ended more rounded than I expected. Redrinkable.

I followed on with a Slaters (Stafford) Emperor IPA, which at 7% exceeded ABV and taste expectations. (But I do think IPA should indicate some kind of ball park strength and taste.) Redrinkable, but not while adjudicating on a bar billiards game. Most redrinkable.

I finished with a west London return to Wandsworth where I had one of their Winter Ales. Enjoyable. 2nd most redrinkable of the night.

This takes me to *13 2\3rds *for the month of Keguary, plus I'm meeting up with a friend tomorrow night at the Taproom and there's still a rhubarb sour and a couple of others I fancy trying. I think I may try to go for the 365 new beers in a year challenge.... I'm not sure I can do it all in Deptford though.


----------



## srw (12 Feb 2018)

Keeping it local.




Yum, yumtus and ooooooh.


----------



## Dirk (12 Feb 2018)

Exmoor Ales 'Rugby Gold' at the Globe Inn, Sampford Peveril.


----------



## theclaud (12 Feb 2018)

srw said:


> Keeping it local.
> View attachment 395484
> 
> Yum, yumtus and ooooooh.


I just looked up the Damson Ale. It appears to be ultra-seasonal and rare as hens' teeth. Just the sort of thing that a thoughtful local would buy up in quantity and set aside for the next time he sees his beer-thread chums.


----------



## srw (12 Feb 2018)

theclaud said:


> I just looked up the Damson Ale. It appears to be ultra-seasonal and rare as hens' teeth. Just the sort of thing that a thoughtful local would buy up in quantity and set aside for the next time he sees his beer-thread chums.


It's gorgeous. The damson juice, added at fermentation, adds a lovely bitter-sour overlay to the basic strong beer flavour. And at 8% it kicks a bit of a punch.

I bought it on a visit to Greys Court last week - it's an NT house outside Henley, so "local" is relative. I'm not sure that @rvw will tolerate a return trip just to stock up on beer, lovely though the place was. We'll probably visit again in Wisteria season.


----------



## theclaud (12 Feb 2018)

srw said:


> I bought it on a visit to Greys Court last week - it's an NT house outside Henley, so "local" is relative. I'm not sure that @rvw will tolerate a return trip just to stock up on beer, lovely though the place was. We'll probably visit again in Wisteria season.



 With the Stringers and the Kernel both currently unavailable, I don't feel that you are being sufficiently reassuring about my Damson Beer Shortage Panic Attack.


----------



## srw (12 Feb 2018)

Just add to Stella. HTH


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Feb 2018)

My order from Honest Brew has been dispatched: 2 bottles of each; Brasserie de la Senne - Zinnebir, Evil Twin - Sumo in a Sidecar IPA, Marble - Damage Plan IPA, Verdant - Bloom IPA, Atom - Neutron Star, Brew by Numbers x Cloudwater - 70|01 Double Red IPA

It'll make the week ahead worthwhile, knowing this will be waiting me when I get home on Friday


----------



## User169 (12 Feb 2018)

Marmion said:


> My order from Honest Brew has been dispatched: 2 bottles of each; Brasserie de la Senne - Zinnebir, Evil Twin - Sumo in a Sidecar IPA, Marble - Damage Plan IPA, Verdant - Bloom IPA, Atom - Neutron Star, Brew by Numbers x Cloudwater - 70|01 Double Red IPA
> 
> It'll make the week ahead worthwhile, knowing this will be waiting me when I get home on Friday



That is a high quality selection.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Feb 2018)

Marmion said:


> Marble - Damage Plan IPA


Spent an evening on Damage Plan with @theclaud , @nickyboy , @doughnut & @I like Skol in one of Marbles's pubs

I missed my bus home. 

I suspect I fell asleep at the bus stop


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Feb 2018)

DP said:


> That is a high quality selection.


I sometimes pay attention to this thread


----------



## theclaud (12 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Fret not, you will always be able to find Badger Poacher's choice.
> 
> *HTH*


Not really but I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Feb 2018)

Hullu Jussi porter-olut by Teerenpeli, head disappears immediately on pouring, it's slightly porterish, doesn't taste like 7% beer. Its OK really. At least it only cost about €5...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Feb 2018)

Honkavouron 694 Tupla IPA, 7.7%, slight malt, not too hoppy, nice bitter finish. Good stuff.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Feb 2018)

Could this be the cheapest London Z1 pint? In some shonky Wetherspoons near Tower Bridge






Twickenham Brewery London Porter. Decent enough, ok coffee notes. Nice bitterness

...and the price? £2.85


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Feb 2018)

Crate(?) Rhubarb Sour. I really like rhubarb so was a little disappointed that it tasted more like lemon and tart plums. Pretty low ABV at 2.7% but tasted stronger. As I had 2/3rd of a pint, my Keg month's tally rises to *14 1/3rd.
*
I followed that with a beer, one of those elderflower-into-grapefruit tasting things and rather enjoyable. Seemed like the right thing to do. The trouble is, I can't for the life of me remember what it was! But I definitely drank it so *15 1/3rd. *(I'll peer through the window when I next pass and remind myself.)

I then accidentally strayed onto sour territory again with a Chorlton Rye Saison. Tangier and more sour than the rhubarb sour I'd had before. A pleasing little concoction but not one to rush. *16 1/3rd*.

And back to beer again, a Brick Peckham Pale. It had that fruity front with a dry, dark bitterness in the aftertaste. To remove that bitterness, of course, you take another mouthful. I think that's the trick of beer because pretty soon there's nothing left in the glass. *17 1/3rd*.

Almost accidentally I ended up with a free can of beer, a Hop Stuff Arsenal Pale Ale stuffed into my jacket pocket on the way hom. I'll investigate. My drinking companion ended up with a wonky can of Hop Stuff's 4 hour session so he didn't end up feeling left out. Plus, he had something for his train journey home.


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2018)

Sharp's Atlantic in the London Inn, Braunton.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Feb 2018)

User13710 said:


> It's party night .
> 
> View attachment 395728


Sequences, sequences...

Is it egg, beer, egg, beer or beer, egg, beer, egg or beer egg, egg, beer?

Or egg, egg, nip to the shop for more eggs, beer, egg, beer, egg?

And then you have to decide the order of the beers.

Oh my! Stick the whole lot in a blender and have a cocktail


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Feb 2018)

Marmion said:


> My order from Honest Brew has been dispatched


And it's arrived (2 days before it was due to arrive, well done Yodel) - such a pity I am 120 miles away from it...


----------



## stephec (13 Feb 2018)

User13710 said:


> _*Well first it was the grapefruit IPA, which I didn't much like, it tasted a bit soapy.*_ Then dinner, which overlapped a bit (couscous and veg in lemon juice and tarragon). Then the wheat beer, which is as reviewed a few years ago, i.e., very nice. Next it's dessert - egg, egg.



I was about to post the same thing.

A very hazy citrus flavour without any sharpness to it, and not very well carbonated.

Top choice in eggs though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Feb 2018)

I'm having a night in after last night's drinking to excess. But I still had to crack open a LiDL bottle of Radical Road, out of ''Stewart Brewing''. I've had it before but and it's a pretty complex taste but tonight's seems to have a strong taste of basil that I've never really noticed before. Now, once you get an idea like that into your head, you simply can't get it out of your head. So, if anybody has a nearby discounter and a spare £1.30 or so for a 6.4% triple hopped pale, would they please try it and do the basil test. If it's just me, I may have to meet my own personal destiny in the vat of tomato soup where I apparently belong.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Feb 2018)

User13710 said:


> Well first it was the grapefruit IPA, which I didn't much like, it tasted a bit soapy. Then dinner, which overlapped a bit (couscous and veg in lemon juice and tarragon). Then the wheat beer, which is as reviewed a few years ago, i.e., very nice. Next it's dessert - egg, egg.


DO WANT


----------



## jongooligan (14 Feb 2018)

User13710 said:


> Well first it was the grapefruit IPA, which I didn't much like, it tasted a bit soapy.



Me and the lad did a blind tasting of Elvis Juice, Twisted and Magic Rock High Wire. He picked out the High Wire as his favourite, I went for the Twisted.



deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm having a night in after last night's drinking to excess. But I still had to crack open a LiDL bottle of Radical Road, out of ''Stewart Brewing''. I've had it before but and it's a pretty complex taste but tonight's seems to have a strong taste of basil that I've never really noticed before. Now, once you get an idea like that into your head, you simply can't get it out of your head. So, if anybody has a nearby discounter and a spare £1.30 or so for a 6.4% triple hopped pale, would they please try it and do the basil test. If it's just me, I may have to meet my own personal destiny in the vat of tomato soup where I apparently belong.



Unfortunately, now you've put that idea into my head I'm *sure *the Basil test will be positive.


----------



## srw (14 Feb 2018)

Apart from the Morocco, an old-fashioned strong sweet beer I've noted before this was mildly disappointing. The smokeless, supposedly flavoured with chipotle, was shy and retiring. The HtD was a sour brewed with raspberry (evident) and dry "hopped" with chocolate (not evident). I'd fantasised something with depth and sweetness to balance the sour and fruit. I'm still imagining.

This is almost the last of my stash from last autumn, and it's time for me to suspend boozing.


----------



## jongooligan (14 Feb 2018)

Some good points at Get Beer. Drink Beer about the hype surrounding craft beers.


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Feb 2018)

It's Cloudwater's birthday and my local has a keg of the birthday DIPA


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Feb 2018)

Manchester sour beer in Belgium anyone?

All you have to do is open your wallets


----------



## User169 (14 Feb 2018)

It’s a no from me.


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Feb 2018)

DP said:


> It’s a no from me.


I voted "I'm not paying for it"


----------



## User169 (14 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> I voted "I'm not paying for it"



For me it’s more than that:

1. Will it be lambic? I assumed Chorlton worked with defined cultures. Are they proposing to go spontaneous?

2. Canning lambic makes no sense.

3. Lambic is the ultimate “terroir” product. They should work with their own, not someone else’s.

More than that though, Lambic brewing really nearly went extinct in the 1980s 1990s. Owing to the heroic efforts of people like Frank Boon, Jean van Roy (and his dad), Armand Debelder (and his dad) and discerning importers from the US, it just survived. Now those people are finally getting recognition and tentatively expanding.

If Chorlton think they’re going to try and get some of that action, quite frankly they should fark the fark right farking off. I can only hope this is a shite joke gone wrong.

Just in case though, they’ve gone right to the top ofthe list of breweries that I boycott.


----------



## User169 (14 Feb 2018)

Me to Chorlton


----------



## User169 (15 Feb 2018)

Mosaic moustache from Uiltje. Billed as a NEIPA, but seemed more trad US style to me.

Had quite a noticeable BO/armpit aroma which I’ve noticed in a few fresh highly hopped beers, especially with mosaic. Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Feb 2018)

I'm boycotting their shitty lambic now as a matter of principle.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Feb 2018)

DP said:


> Mosaic moustache from Uiltje. Billed as a NEIPA, but seemed more trad US style to me.
> 
> Had quite a noticeable BO/armpit aroma which I’ve noticed in a few fresh highly hopped beers, especially with mosaic. Anyone else noticed this?
> 
> View attachment 395909



The power of suggestion means we'll all smell armpit now with mosaic beers.

Are you sure it's not.you?


----------



## Spartak (15 Feb 2018)




----------



## User169 (15 Feb 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The power of suggestion means we'll all smell armpit now with mosaic beers.
> 
> Are you sure it's not.you?



Seemed a rude to ask the person next to me at the bar to take a sniff of my pits.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Feb 2018)

I reckon DP needs a good wash, and Adrian needs to check if he's turned into a mad cat lady...


----------



## User169 (16 Feb 2018)

Well I evidently wasn't the only one. The most recent review on ratebeer finishes up:

"_Brilliant fresh tropical armpit juice_"


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Feb 2018)

DP said:


> Well I evidently wasn't the only one. The most recent review on ratebeer finishes up:
> 
> "_Brilliant fresh tropical armpit juice_"


There will be many manky beers drinkers...


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2018)

Proper Job & Ubu.


----------



## User169 (16 Feb 2018)

Train beer


----------



## Spartak (16 Feb 2018)

Went well with my faggots & chips...


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Feb 2018)

DP said:


> Train beer
> 
> View attachment 396131


Good choice


----------



## User169 (16 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Good choice



Good isn’t it! Beautifully balanced - liquid alcoholic bounty bars.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Feb 2018)

DP said:


> Good isn’t it! Beautifully balanced - liquid alcoholic bounty bars.


It makes me think of tiramisu by which I mean posh cake. Maybe a 1970's black forest gateaux with the addition of custard, which of I'd be allowed would have be the only food I ever aye between 75 and, errm, about now


----------



## User169 (16 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> It makes me think of tiramisu by which I mean posh cake. Maybe a 1970's black forest gateaux with the addition of custard, which of I'd be allowed would have be the only food I ever aye between 75 and, errm, about now


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Feb 2018)

Omfg

Someone just gave me a half of birthday dipa because they didn't like it!!!!

I was almost too embarrassed to accept it. But only almost


----------



## User169 (16 Feb 2018)

Speaking of Cloudwater, less than 3%, but bags and bags of flavour. Quite spicy too - a combination of the rye and yeast I guess (brewed with Lallemands new NE yeast). Slight touch of armpit juice (which I quite enjoy).

Cheers to @MossCommuter


----------



## User169 (16 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Wierd



The beer or me?


----------



## User169 (16 Feb 2018)

This is even better. Two hops that always give a strong orange marmalade flavor. Sticky oaty sweetness, but some chinook pine at the end. 

Liquid flapjacks. Lovely stuff.

Again, thanks @MossCommuter


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Feb 2018)

Oh noes, Mrs Marmion has snaffled my beer


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Feb 2018)

Liquid bounty bars, liquid flapjacks _and_ armpits, your flamboyant literary style is on top form, DP!



DP said:


> Good isn’t it! Beautifully balanced - liquid alcoholic bounty bars.





DP said:


> This is even better. Two hops that always give a strong orange marmalade flavor. Sticky oaty sweetness, but some chinook pine at the end.
> 
> Liquid flapjacks. Lovely stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## nickyboy (16 Feb 2018)

This thread has become a Cloudwater-off between @MossCommuter and @DP


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Feb 2018)

Nothing exotic tonight. I started with a Dartford Wobbler Premium, slightly darker than a golden ale, which had a really enjoyable and old-fashioned maltiness. I commend it to the house. I think that was *18 1/3 *for the month*.
*
Followed by a Brew Buddies (they're a Swanley lot, just a wobble away from Dartford) UK Hop Pale. Bit cloudy, fulsome and fruity front but a woody taste where I was expecting that hoppy after bitterness. And darker than you'd expect a pale to be. Mind, I've had lighter porters and darker lager, so I'll forgive them.

Finished with a 3 Sods Brewery's Golden Ale called Leapyear (Yeast London). Funny old ale that seemed to tick a lot of boxes without being quite right for my taste. Apart from the colour, that is. That conformed to specifications. Despite the good end, it was always disappointing at the very front. 

My slightly wonky balance sheet for the month seems to add up to *21 1/3 *new beers for the month. That means I've tried over 50 new pints this year.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Feb 2018)

Just had a Brasserie de la Senne Zinnebir. I like. No armpits, cats or fecking fruit...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Feb 2018)

Not your average Devon pub crawl: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-43056769


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Feb 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Not your average Devon pub crawl: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-43056769



The most remarkable part of this story is that he managed it in a TVR!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> The most remarkable part of this story is that he managed it in a TVR!


I wouldn't be surprised if a little investigation revealed that TVR were the sponsors for his little drinking and driving spree. There are more pictures of the car than the bar.


----------



## Crackle (17 Feb 2018)

Are TVR still going. How many times have they risen from the ashes. I've a mate owns a TVR, he has the breakdown company on speed dial.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> The most remarkable part of this story is that he managed it in a TVR!



Swat I thought, don't they break down every other mile.


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> Are TVR still going. How many times have they risen from the ashes. I've a mate owns a TVR, he has the breakdown company on speed dial.


I think a Russian oligarch bought the name and had plans to set up in Lytham. An old workmates son worked for the original in Blackpool and was hoping to be taken on but I don't think anything came of it


----------



## Crackle (17 Feb 2018)

A chili plum porter.






Lush. It would be ace without the chilli.

Edit: The Waen brewery. Always forget that bit


----------



## Crackle (17 Feb 2018)

Actually, that grew on me. I was a bit hesitant with the half but had another once my taste buds adjusted.


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Feb 2018)

I want the pie


----------



## Crackle (17 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> I want the pie


You'd have to fight my canine companion for the scraps. I don't rate you chances.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Feb 2018)

Marmion said:


> Brew by Numbers x Cloudwater - 70|01 Double Red IPA


Mmmm, I believe the correct term is yumtus.

Mrs M appears to disagree "blergh, I don't like that, it tastes of cabbage water"


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> On the right, DeMo Hemel & Aarde
> 
> Not keen
> 
> On the left, Verdant Putty that is amazeballs. A huge fruit bomb with a long finish


Worth a like just for the use of amazeballs! (and the Verdant as well...churs me'andsome!).


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2018)

Otter 'Amber' at the White Lion, Braunton. Just waiting for the Sunday roast to arrive.


----------



## User169 (18 Feb 2018)

DeMo!






But wtf?


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Feb 2018)

DP said:


> But wtf?


Innit! 

An akshewal bicycle in the beer thread


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Feb 2018)

No actual fruit in it to please the miserable old gits but this Northern Monk Heathen is what Lilt would be if it grew up into a beer

7% of juicy pineapple and grapefruit.

Here come the Lilt man!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> No actual fruit in it to please the *miserable old gits* but this Northern Monk Heathen is what Lilt would be if it grew up into a beer
> 
> 7% of juicy pineapple and grapefruit.
> 
> Here come the Lilt man!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Feb 2018)

Prince Chuck's Old Ruby Ale, beautiful plumage squire.






There's a kind of demon face in the glass doncha rec...


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Feb 2018)

Mobberley Brewhouse DIPA

In the words of the proprietor: "if it had a cloudwaClo badge on, it'd be flying out".






To be critical though, it's a bit sweet and nowhere near boozy enough.

A strong 8 out of ten if Cloudwater is the benchmark


----------



## User169 (18 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Mobberley Brewhouse DIPA
> 
> In the words of the proprietor: "if it had a cloudwaClo badge on, it'd be flying out".
> 
> ...



Beer served in candle holders - crafty northerners!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Mobberley Brewhouse DIPA
> 
> In the words of the proprietor: "if it had a cloudwaClo badge on, it'd be flying out".
> 
> ...


DIPA? Does the D stand for Dirty?


----------



## nickyboy (18 Feb 2018)

A very pleasant late afternoon spent in Glossop's poncy beer emporoum

Magic Rock Grapefruit High Wire.






But knocked into a cocked hat by Verdant Track and Field IPA which is strongly rexcomended

The sesh was rounded off nicely by finding they had a few bottles of Tiny Rebel Hadouken which is my fave beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Feb 2018)

nickyboy said:


> A very pleasant late afternoon spent in Glossop's poncy beer emporoum
> 
> Magic Rock Grapefruit High Wire.
> 
> ...



You've done your nails lovely NB.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Feb 2018)

Finnish Stout, pretty good too. 8 pershent hic...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Feb 2018)

I've been out sampling again. A High Weald Chronicle, my favourite of the evening, molto maltissimo, which reminded me of the malt extract I was given as a child (the only enjoyable thing I was ever given that was supposed to be good for me. Well, we'd get a bottle of Lucozade wrapped up in orange foil, but we'd have to be really ill for that). Fuggles and Goldings.

Then a Brew Buddies PA03, subtitled Cascade Sybilla Pale. Confused fruitiness at the front, rapidly moving on to a lingering taste of grapefruit pith. I didn't think it was well done.

Finished with a Larkins' Green Hop. Medium dark, rich and rewarding, but not quite up to Chronicle standards. It says on their website that the beer is only brewed for a couple of short weeks in October, using hops picked that very day. Surprising to find it in mid-February. A good beer, I reckon.

*23 1/3.*


----------



## Daddy Pig (18 Feb 2018)

A beer named after my wife...


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Feb 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> A beer named after my wife...
> View attachment 396510


Cheers! to your trouble...


----------



## Daddy Pig (19 Feb 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Cheers! to your trouble...


I think I just had my comeuppance for being cheeky about my wife... last 7 hours in the 'necessarium' (unfortunately I don't mean the pub!)


----------



## User169 (19 Feb 2018)

rich p said:


> Hey @DP, I'm going to be in Amsterdam next week for a couple of days. Any good bar and ale recommendations gratefully received



How did you get on?


----------



## rich p (19 Feb 2018)

Just about to leave for the airport. 
A curate's egg though I think the beer choice was superior to my last visit 10 years ago although my beer tastes have changed since then.
Had some decent Two Chefs, Oedipus and 't IJ offerings. I defaulted to Chouffe and Westmalle on occasion. 
I didn't take many photos!


----------



## rich p (19 Feb 2018)

DP said:


> How did you get on?


I did have a couple of swift halves in de Wildeman which was one of many dark and atmospheric bars I frequented. A couple in Jordaan are particularly fine and Tomaz bar near the Wildeman.
Thanks.


----------



## User169 (19 Feb 2018)

FT piece on hops - massive oversupply and wholesale prices are falling dramatically.

https://www.google.nl/amp/s/amp.ft.com/content/0f678bd6-0cc7-11e8-839d-41ca06376bf2

Last year the story was a global hop shortage. I seem to remember @threebikesmcginty was suitably skeptical.


----------



## Daddy Pig (19 Feb 2018)

DP said:


> FT piece on hops - massive oversupply and wholesale prices are falling dramatically.
> 
> https://www.google.nl/amp/s/amp.ft.com/content/0f678bd6-0cc7-11e8-839d-41ca06376bf2
> 
> Last year the story was a global hop shortage. I seem to remember @threebikesmcginty was suitably skeptical.


Does that mean cloudwater prices will drop by 20%? Somehow I think not!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Feb 2018)

DP said:


> FT piece on hops - massive oversupply and wholesale prices are falling dramatically.
> 
> https://www.google.nl/amp/s/amp.ft.com/content/0f678bd6-0cc7-11e8-839d-41ca06376bf2
> 
> Last year the story was a global hop shortage. I seem to remember @threebikesmcginty was suitably skeptical.



The price of armpit could collapse!


----------



## User169 (19 Feb 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Does that mean cloudwater prices will drop by 20%? Somehow I think not!



It’s an interesting one for the craft beer scene since it tries to justify high costs partially on the basis of high ingredient, especially hop costs. 

A friend of mine who works for a uk craft brewery says they’re getting loads of hop salesman trying to dump hops atm.


----------



## marinyork (19 Feb 2018)

Had this Augistiner Edelstoff the other day. Highly recommended.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Feb 2018)

Dunham Massey Obelisk






Bright beer!


----------



## User169 (19 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Dunham Massey Obelisk
> 
> View attachment 396636
> 
> ...



Send it back and where the haze is.


----------



## User169 (19 Feb 2018)

CBS, the rarer cousin of KBS. Aged on maple syrup bourbon barrels. Quite restrain Ned on the vanilla, but deep, demera sugar. Super smooth, chocolate, coffee. It’s a dang! from me.


----------



## smutchin (19 Feb 2018)

View: https://twitter.com/lionelbirnie/status/965678921034489856


Wise man.


----------



## User32269 (19 Feb 2018)

My Valentine Day present was delivered slightly late, 20 beers from Flavourly.




Would be rude not to sample them.


----------



## marinyork (19 Feb 2018)

I am sure this thread has a subconscious effect when I go to the independent locally offy and buying more darker beers.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Feb 2018)

odav said:


> My Valentine Day present was delivered slightly late, 20 beers from Flavourly.
> View attachment 396652
> 
> Would be rude not to sample them.


I assume you've already disposed of the other 16.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Feb 2018)

marinyork said:


> I am sure this thread has a subconscious effect when I go to the independent locally offy and buying more darker beers.
> 
> View attachment 396657



Jackpot!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Feb 2018)

Just remembered Hook Norton used to have a jackpot beer. Westie Dub is better though.


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Feb 2018)

DP said:


> Send it back and where the haze is.


#hazefordays!


----------



## srw (20 Feb 2018)

I'm supposed to be (a) drinking less - doctor's orders, and (b) not visiting as much.

Never mind.

Last night:





Now, in the Bloomsbury Tavern: Spitty, and Shepherd Neame double stout. England's best.


----------



## User10119 (20 Feb 2018)

I can't believe I forgot to actually come and post on here that I had my first beer of the year! A couple of weeks ago, a pint of TT Golden Best while watching Ezra Furman at the Brudenell Social Club.

Anf then last week I had a rather delicious bottle of something brewed in N Yorks, when some cycling friends from darn sarf popped by to visit whilst on holiday on God's Own Country. Which I've now forgotten the name of...

ETA - Howardian Gold! That was it! From Helmsley. I was very tempted by the black'n'sticky offering but opted for something a bit more lightweight. Mostly because I'm a complete lightweight these days.


----------



## SteveF (20 Feb 2018)

Oh dear .... This could get messy ...


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Feb 2018)




----------



## Crackle (21 Feb 2018)

Midweek refresher.....






First Cloudwater.....

I was expecting better. Smells a bit naff, tastes of burnt molasses, not much else going on. Disappointed.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> Midweek refresher.....
> 
> View attachment 396858
> 
> ...


----------



## Crackle (21 Feb 2018)

I'll begin my flailing soon.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (21 Feb 2018)

To fortify myself for what lies ahead tomorrow, I have hit the beer:







An intensely hoppy, ruby red ale, states the blurb on the bottle. Rather good it is too. Made in small batches on Orkney.


----------



## Crackle (21 Feb 2018)

After the disappointment of the previous beer...






100% better.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Feb 2018)

They're saying it's Britain's best new brewer. Burnt Mill, Green Path.

Hoppy, modern, a little malt which is perfect. Bright too but with a flavour that might make one think of murky.

Get some






Happily unarmpitty


----------



## Crackle (21 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> They're saying it's Britain's best new brewer. Burnt Mill, Green Path.
> 
> Hoppy, modern, a little malt which is perfect. Bright too but with a flavour that might make one think of murky.
> 
> ...


What happened to you Mossy, what happened......



MossCommuter said:


> Wetherspoons standard beer (below 5%) : £2.30
> Wetherspoons premium beer (5% to 5.9%) : £2.50
> Wetherspoons super-premium beer (6%+) : £2.95
> 
> ...


----------



## theclaud (21 Feb 2018)

Train beerz.


----------



## User169 (21 Feb 2018)

Minibar beer. Top marks for glassage.


----------



## nickyboy (21 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> What happened to you Mossy, what happened......



I think everyone who spends more time than is wise on the Beer thread ends up a bit poncy with regard to beer choices. Mossy is, of course, an extreme example


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> What happened to you Mossy, what happened......


That was posted in September 2015. 

Back then quality beer in a can was science fiction, key-kegs added about £2 per litre to the landed cost of the beer inside. Cloudwater Brewing Company was just a few months old, Dry & Bitter only a couple of months older. The Shindigger boys weren't even born (probably). Track Brewery still had stabilisers. The Prairie Schooner Tap in Urmston had only opened in the November before and were still finding their feet. The Assembly in Urmston was still Eddie McGrath's bicycle shop.

It wasn't Mossy that changed


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> That was posted in September 2015.
> 
> Back then quality beer in a can was science fiction, key-kegs added about £2 per litre to the landed cost of the beer inside. Cloudwater Brewing Company was just a few months old, Dry & Bitter only a couple of months older. The Shindigger boys weren't even born (probably). Track Brewery still had stabilisers. The Prairie Schooner Tap in Urmston had only opened in the November before and were still finding their feet. The Assembly in Urmston was still Eddie McGrath's bicycle shop.
> 
> It wasn't Mossy that changed


I still can't quite get my head around ''quality beer in a can .''


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Feb 2018)

Tonight's drinkable duo started with an Arbor Citra - a Brizzle brew, pure refreshing grapefruit juice masquerading as beer. A very good thirst quencher that makes the world feel a little bit sunnier. 

Followed by a Siren Calypso, only 2/3rd of a pint because it's a sour beer and I'm doing this for pleasure. A little bit of après bu research tells me that it's a Berliner style sour and that each batch uses different hops for dry hopping, so if anybody ends up trying it, it might be a completely different beer. That said, nice and dry, drinkable but not particularly remarkable.

The guy who served me told me that Hop Stuff Brewery, who set the Taproom up, are beginning to have difficulty meeting demand, which no doubt explains why they only had 2 of their beers on sale. He also mentioned a Northern Monk Heathen while we were discussing random beeraphernalia and he offered me a sample glass. So 2 sips; a really in-your-face introduction with the first, an old friend with the second. They only have one barrel on and tomorrow's a busy day for them so decisions, decisions.... It's a beer that's really worth trying.

So 1 2/3rds tonight takes me to *25*. All within a mile radius.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Feb 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Northern Monk Heathen



https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-5155549


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/post-5155549


Yes, a 7.2 percenter. I came to it from a Citra but better to start off with a clean palate, I reckon.


----------



## stephec (22 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> That was posted in September 2015.
> 
> Back then quality beer in a can was science fiction, key-kegs added about £2 per litre to the landed cost of the beer inside. Cloudwater Brewing Company was just a few months old, Dry & Bitter only a couple of months older. The Shindigger boys weren't even born (probably). Track Brewery still had stabilisers. The Prairie Schooner Tap in Urmston had only opened in the November before and were still finding their feet. The Assembly in Urmston was still Eddie McGrath's bicycle shop.
> 
> It wasn't Mossy that changed


Eddie McGrath's has closed?


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Feb 2018)

stephec said:


> Eddie McGrath's has closed?


Yes! Ages ago. The brand remains but it's not a traditional LBS any more; there's a website. I think they're into wheels and bespoke builds.


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Feb 2018)

srw said:


> I'm supposed to be (a) drinking less - doctor's orders, and (b) not visiting as much.
> 
> Never mind.
> 
> ...


Just Dubh your thing!Slainte!


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Feb 2018)

Cloudwater x Beavertown

Silly names galore!

Not only is the beer called "Good Night, Future Boy", they've decided it's IPL (Indian Pale Lager)







I have no idea what Beavertown did. Maybe they paid for the malt


----------



## nickyboy (23 Feb 2018)

User said:


> You want cheap?
> View attachment 397020


Before I comment on this, what is a "light mild". It doesn't sound too great but at that price I'm more than willing to give it a whirl


----------



## jongooligan (23 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Tiny Rebel Cheeky Vimto, Tiny Rebel Frambuzi, and Omnipollo x Buxton Original Lemon Meringue Ice Cream Pie.
> The two Tiny Rebel ones are not that dissimilar, although the Frambuzi is tarter. The lemon meringue is very smooth but more pineapple than lemon.



Have we reached peak silliness with beer names yet? When will the backlash start?


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Feb 2018)

Been to the Bradford Beer Festival today, at the Victoria Hall in Saltaire.

Star turn of the day, indisputably, was *Sunbeam Ales White Choc Pale Mild* at 4.2%.
Which is a pale mild with white chocolate tones, funnily enough.
It sounds like it shouldn't work, but it does. The white chocolate aroma makes you suspect it might be sickly sweet, but it's not - it's just very, very drinkable.

In fact, after leaving the Beer festival and walking down to the legendary Fanny's Ale House they had it on draught there, so I had another pint.


----------



## stephec (23 Feb 2018)

User said:


> View attachment 397106
> Tiny Rebel Cheeky Vimto, Tiny Rebel Frambuzi, and Omnipollo x Buxton Original Lemon Meringue Ice Cream Pie.
> The two Tiny Rebel ones are not that dissimilar, although the Frambuzi is tarter. The lemon meringue is very smooth but more pineapple than lemon.


Now they don't sound very beery.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Feb 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Been to the Bradford Beer Festival today, at the Victoria Hall in Saltaire.
> 
> Star turn of the day, indisputably, was *Sunbeam Ales White Choc Pale Mild* at 4.2%.
> Which is a pale mild with white chocolate tones, funnily enough.
> ...


I had an Adnams ''Little White Lies'' pint a couple of weeks ago. It said it was a White Chocolate Porter. But they'd done the same ''make it pale'' trick. Very light and dry hint of chocolate beans, so subtle I thought I'd been given the wrong beer and I was imagining the chocolate taste. If I remember correctly, what with all the ''why's my porter pale?'' confusion, it was actually a pretty good beer, just completely different from what I thought I'd just ordered.


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Feb 2018)




----------



## MossCommuter (24 Feb 2018)

Dialogue from my day

"Yes, sir. Do you know what you want?"
"Yes, I don't like anything too hoppy or fruity a I'll have the Citra, Centennial Columbus IPA please"
"Are you sure sir, not the Torrside?"
"Errm. Yeah. The Torrside please"


----------



## User169 (24 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Dialogue from my day
> 
> "Yes, sir. Do you know what you want?"
> "Yes, I don't like anything too hoppy or fruity a I'll have the Citra, Centennial Columbus IPA please"
> ...



It’s like the places I go where peeps demand a long explanation of the 20 taps available. They inevitably order a leffe blonde.


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Feb 2018)

I was preparing a collage fir the good people of beer thread but STOP THE PRESS

This is a really good cask, traditional, strong, porter beer so I had to blurt it out.

The star of today's show and the cheapest beer (£3.40 a pint)


----------



## Crackle (24 Feb 2018)

Mossy, there's a bloke drowning in your pint!


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> Mossy, there's a bloke drowning in your pint!


More than one crax

Moee than one


----------



## GM (24 Feb 2018)

Tonight's offering, very nice too, sorry about the head....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Feb 2018)

Tonight I concluded the month of Keguary, all (insofar as I remember) in Deptford. 

I began with a High Weald Mosaic Pale. No armpits detected in this one. But it was nowhere near my favourite Mosaic, it had a slightly grubby taste mix. Disappointing; I've had some rather good High Weald beers.

Next came a beer chalked up as a Mordue Allelic Drift. Closer inspection of the pump label claimed that it was a Panda Frog Brewery New World Golden Ale. Perusal of the website says that it's a Mordue Brewery's Panda Frog Project beer. With such confusion it just has to be a craft ale. You know those tropical fruit juice mixes, with about 5 different fruits and you never know which fruit is up in the mix. Well, anyhow, mango and pineapple are my best 2 guesses for this beer. But it moved into a strong acerbic bitterness at the end, thus driving the beer's helpless victim to take another gulp to wash away the bitterness. A true rollercoaster for the mouth. I'm going to describe it as a journey beer, mostly because that's what it's like drinking it but it does also come from the Knor Feast of England.

I finished with a black IPA out of Brew Buddies. Nicely done, even though I still haven't figured out how black can be pale. None of the astringency of Mordue's experimental mentals, drinkabubble.

*28. * Presently warming down with a can of lager!


----------



## Daddy Pig (25 Feb 2018)

Appropriate beer for guitar practice....






Yep, that's defo a London yeast used, similar to a beer I made a number of years ago. It's Ok enough, some subtleness and not much by way of hops. It has simcoe and toyamadori hops, the latter ive never heard of or tried before. Thankfully no armpits were used in the making of this beer... very easy to drink at 8%, far too easy in fact.

Too many of these and I'll be all the closer to knockin on heavens door rather than playing it!


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Feb 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Appropriate beer for guitar practice....
> View attachment 397384
> 
> 
> ...


Toya-wot-now? Do I need to find this new flavour?


----------



## Daddy Pig (25 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Toya-wot-now? Do I need to find this new flavour?


Not especially! I'm sure @DP will tell us all about it ..


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Feb 2018)

User said:


> If you want a beer that wears its 10.5% lightly, give this one a go
> View attachment 397429


They're doing no wrong at the moment

Saw a can of that this afternoon but opted for other things

I'll probably miss it now


----------



## jongooligan (25 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> I'll probably miss it now



Yes, know what you mean. Been trying lots of new stuff lately but couldn't see the point of posting on here because they disappear almost as soon as you find them. Suppose the breweries are creating an artificial scarcity to keep the market bouyant.


----------



## User169 (26 Feb 2018)

Going oldskool today. Baltic temps here and this is just the warmer needed.


----------



## User169 (26 Feb 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Not especially! I'm sure @DP will tell us all about it ..



Never heard of it! Seems to be Japanese, but likely grown in Norfolk.


----------



## User169 (26 Feb 2018)

User said:


> If you want a beer that wears its 10.5% lightly, give this one a go
> View attachment 397429



Dang!


----------



## User169 (26 Feb 2018)

More traditional stuff.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Feb 2018)

Snuck one in as I was hiding from the cold: Deya (a Cheltenham Brewery) Steady Rolling Man. An American pale ale, with a strong fruity front and very little bitterness. Second beer this week that's had me thinking of mangoes. Mango and grapefruit juice might make a nice wake up drink for breakfast, Deya make a nice wake drink for the early evening. A beer that drinks itself.

I've tried 28 beers this month. This one is simply a leap beer. Added together, that makes *59.

Edit: no it doesn't: 60*


----------



## nickyboy (26 Feb 2018)

User said:


> If you want a beer that wears its 10.5% lightly, give this one a go
> View attachment 397429



It feels like I can taste it, just looking at the photo

....and it tastes flippin' marvellous


----------



## Daddy Pig (26 Feb 2018)

DP said:


> More traditional stuff.
> 
> View attachment 397525


Is there any difference to that beer and an 'American quad'? I have one in the cupboard and was wondering if would be traditional or hopped to hell...


----------



## User169 (27 Feb 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Is there any difference to that beer and an 'American quad'? I have one in the cupboard and was wondering if would be traditional or hopped to hell...



I'd guess you're right - American hops and probably a US yeast strain, rather than a Belgian strain.


----------



## Daddy Pig (27 Feb 2018)

Tonights starter... worth it for cappage alone...




Not bad pale ale, smooth and silky, fresh hops on the nose and a little bitterness lingers on the palate. Refreshing....

Edit start of the case of 8 Dutch beers I've taken delivery of... good start!


----------



## User169 (27 Feb 2018)

Beer mail!!

Something went wrong with the order, so I got two of each where you supposed only to get one of each. Did pay for all of them though.


----------



## User169 (28 Feb 2018)

New place just opened in Utrecht. 

Cloudwater on tap...


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Feb 2018)

DP said:


> New place just opened in Utrecht.
> 
> Cloudwater on tap...
> 
> View attachment 397897


w00t

Which Cloudwater?


----------



## User169 (28 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> w00t
> 
> Which Cloudwater?



Small mosaic pale. So much flavor for a 3% beer. I had a kernel IPA afterwards which tasted underpowered in comparison.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Feb 2018)

DP said:


> Small mosaic pale. So much flavor for a 3% beer. I had a kernel IPA afterwards which tasted underpowered in comparison.


And that's why it's so expensive I suppose


----------



## User169 (28 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> And that's why it's so expensive I suppose



Well they’ll be passing on the falling hop prices soon I guess


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Feb 2018)

This is good. My favourite Wild Beer Company beer so far too.

Definitely raspberry so tart rather than sour and chocolate on the finish.

[Imagine a bottle of Wild Beer Jambo, photo upload not working]


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2018)




----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 398050


Proper beer snack that... Burts crisps are excellent!
Any snow yet? We have plenty on the moor! Thought I'd tuck into a couple if stouts this afternoon whilst er working...


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Proper beer snack that... Burts crisps are excellent!
> Any snow yet? We have plenty on the moor! Thought I'd tuck into a couple if stouts this afternoon whilst er working...


It's just been bitterly cold and grey all day with a little light snow in the air.
The snow we had yesterday pretty much all melted as the day went on.
Nothing really settling properly yet.


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Mar 2018)

Cwrw Ial

Limestone cowboy

Session


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Mar 2018)

Lunchtime snifter.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2018)

I've just had a pint of a beer that's only been on the market for half an hour. Villages brewery launched a new American Pale Ale called Coyote. A very refreshing pale getting a strong tick in the grapefruit box.

Last night's crop included a Will's Neck out of Quantock Brewery, snatched in a 'Spoons. Not my favourite kind of beer with a strong bitterness that lasted about 4 times longer than I would have liked. Someone had left a third of a pint of Shipyard at my table. Gave it a sniff and immediately wished I'd spotted it when I was at the bar. 
I followed it in the Bog and Dell with a BB01, which is a Brew Buddies best bitter. Well done but a little too bitter for my taste last night. There was something curiously licoricy (licoricey? licorishy? ) in there somewhere. Having decided that I wasn't in the mood for bitterness, I finished off with an Iron Pier (Gravesend) porter. Chocolatey with a berry aftertaste it said on the pump. Lots of chocolate in there but I didn't get the berries. Perhaps I should have ordered them separately.... 

*64 *new beers this year.


----------



## User169 (2 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Cwrw Ial
> 
> Limestone cowboy
> 
> ...



Hope they didn’t charge you for all that white stuff.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Mar 2018)

I managed a pint of Jarl and a pint of Lia Fail tonight, decided to cut it short when I spotted that buses and trains might be running tomorrow, the challenge is to make sure they are travelling in the direction I need them to be


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Mar 2018)

T


MossCommuter said:


> Dialogue from my day
> 
> "Yes, sir. Do you know what you want?"
> "Yes, I don't like anything too hoppy or fruity a I'll have the Citra, Centennial Columbus IPA please"
> ...


Torrside...they do some stoating beers! Test For Echo (alt Vienna IPA) and Strange Aeons (Imperial Stout-dangerously moreish). Finished work early tonight, Fell Penrith here I come ( J see you there soon).


----------



## User169 (3 Mar 2018)

Home brew American Strong Ale. It’s a copy of Stone’s Arrogant Bastard. Cos I’m from Hampshire I’m calling my version Quietly Confident.

Nice malt flavor, slightly sticky. A little citrus from the hops (100% chinook) nice bitter piney finish. Good carbonation with persistent foam.

Will make this one again.


----------



## stephec (3 Mar 2018)

There's one big positive to this cold weather, when your delivery arrives it's already chilled.


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Mar 2018)

I am in the locality's latest trendy craft beer place and an old boy just took his Magic Rock X Basqueland collab, Brother Chucker back because "it's a bit cloudy".

They swapped it for a bottle of pils.


----------



## jongooligan (3 Mar 2018)

The Onion takes the p1$$ out of craft beer


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Mar 2018)

Kernel tasting evening at Fell Bar Penrith Wednesday night, some quality ales, especially the Table Beer (session pale) and the India Export Porter. Fell Saison also a most excellent refreshing example of the style.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Mar 2018)

I am having a few cans of Stewart Brewing First World Problems and Radical Road. Both very nice and, dare I say it, better out of a can than bottle.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Mar 2018)

Foreign Export, nice hoppy bitter stout, lovely stuff.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Mar 2018)

I have run out of beer, so I have been forced to search the deepest recessions of the fridge, and have found some look-a-like Baileys concoction. Which is far too drinkable. I know, the "drinkable Baileys concoction" thread >>>


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Mar 2018)

Marmion said:


> I have run out of beer, so I have been forced to search the deepest recessions of the fridge, and have found some look-a-like Baileys concoction. Which is far too drinkable. I know, the "drinkable Baileys concoction" thread >>>


Needs must.....

(Provision revision needed though.)


----------



## theclaud (4 Mar 2018)

DP said:


> Home brew American Strong Ale. It’s a copy of Stone’s Arrogant Bastard. Cos I’m from Hampshire I’m calling my version Quietly Confident.
> 
> Nice malt flavor, slightly sticky. A little citrus from the hops (100% chinook) nice bitter piney finish. Good carbonation with persistent foam.
> 
> ...


Looks Yumtus, DP!


----------



## theclaud (4 Mar 2018)

A short picture narrative. Great bar, shite pics. Soz/not soz.


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2018)

WTF's in the colander?


----------



## theclaud (4 Mar 2018)

rich p said:


> WTF's in the colander?


Paprika popcorn.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Mar 2018)

rich p said:


> WTF's in the colander?


Popcorn?

(Must check for the most recent posts before sending it off....)


----------



## theclaud (4 Mar 2018)

The free Easton Beartrap Headset Adjuster goes to the person who can identify the bar.


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2018)

theclaud said:


> Paprika popcorn.


fark me, can you even taste the beer? 
And from the woman who told me that dry roasted peanuts were scrapings from Satan's scrotum!


----------



## theclaud (4 Mar 2018)

rich p said:


> fark me, can you even taste the beer?
> And from the woman who told me that dry roasted peanuts were scrapings from Satan's scrotum!


I didn't order it, FFS. It just appears with your beer. If anyone brought me dry roasted peanuts unbidden, I would probably have to punch them.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Mar 2018)

theclaud said:


> I didn't order it, FFS. It just appears with your beer. If anyone brought me dry roasted peanuts unbidden, I would probably have to punch them.


Noted


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2018)

theclaud said:


> I didn't order it, FFS. It just appears with your beer. If anyone brought me dry roasted peanuts unbidden, I would probably have to punch them.


You're a rough old sort, under the veneer of Mumbling respectability...


----------



## theclaud (4 Mar 2018)

rich p said:


> You're a rough old sort, under the veneer of Mumbling respectability...


You're right. I should take a leaf out of your book and do away with the veneer.


----------



## srw (4 Mar 2018)

theclaud said:


> The free Easton Beartrap Headset Adjuster goes to the person who can identify the bar.



Septem-bar?

One beer for every day of the month.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Mar 2018)

How can we identify the bar from those shittock photos...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Mar 2018)

A couple (2) of beers from yesterday, the local shop stopped selling Arbor a while back (boo) but has now got some Founders in (huzzah). Centennial IPA and an armpit flavoured one. Both very good although the Cent was better than the BO.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Mar 2018)

Boak and Bailey (whoever the feck they are, sound like a scumbag lawyer firm) don’t like Arbor Ales, pair of mentalists if you ask me.

http://boakandbailey.com/2014/01/arbor-ales-us/


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Mar 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Boak and Bailey (whoever the feck they are, sound like a scumbag lawyer firm) don’t like Arbor Ales, pair of mentalists if you ask me.
> 
> http://boakandbailey.com/2014/01/arbor-ales-us/


Boak means to be sick in Glasgow ("it gies me the boaks hen"). The Esthwaite Bitter and Grasmoor dark ale were in fine form in Dockray Hall, Penrith last night (I also have a couple of cans of Northern Monk awaiting sampling).


----------



## theclaud (4 Mar 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> How can we identify the bar from those shittock photos...


Well I didn't want to make it too easy for you. Nobber.


----------



## User169 (4 Mar 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> A couple (2) of beers from yesterday, the local shop stopped selling Arbor a while back (boo) but has now got some Founders in (huzzah). Centennial IPA and an armpit flavoured one. Both very good although the Cent was better than the BO.
> 
> View attachment 398502
> 
> ...



Founders rarely disappoint. Try to get hold of the Canadian Breakfast Stout. It’s double dang! good.


----------



## User169 (4 Mar 2018)

theclaud said:


> A short picture narrative. Great bar, shite pics. Soz/not soz.
> 
> View attachment 398488
> View attachment 398489
> ...



They have font issues.


----------



## theclaud (4 Mar 2018)

DP said:


> They have font issues.


I've tried to soften the impact of those on the good people of this thread, through advanced photographic techniques.


----------



## User169 (4 Mar 2018)

theclaud said:


> I've tried to soften the impact of those on the good people of this thread, through advanced photographic techniques.



We’re a sensitive bunch, so suitably appreciative!

Having said that, any bar that sells Aventinus with proper glassage is a winner. Bonkers good beer!


----------



## User169 (4 Mar 2018)

theclaud said:


> Looks Yumtus, DP!



Thanks! I can confirm though that it doesn’t mix well with ice skating.


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Mar 2018)

DP said:


> Founders rarely disappoint. Try to get hold of the Canadian Breakfast Stout. It’s double dang! good.


I managed to get some of the All Day IPA in Yellow Sticker Land t'other day!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Mar 2018)

theclaud said:


> Well I didn't want to make it too easy for you. Nobber.



If you hover over that first picture there's an option that appears that says 'click this image to show a full size version', if you do that the 'I couldn't give a toss shitty out of focus' picture gets a bit bigger but is still shitty and out of focus.

Post No 23000!


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2018)

A pint of Darkstar Hophead cos the Harvey's is off. Grrrrr. Watching Brighton thrash the Arse 2-1 at half-time.
Oh, and some geezer has just sat in my way.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Mar 2018)

Northern Monk X Track X Verdant - Hop City in the smaller glass. Chorlton Dark Matter in the larger one. No, I am not observing the boycott.






No prizes for guessing where I am


----------



## User169 (4 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Northern Monk X Track X Verdant - Hop City in the smaller glass. Chorlton Dark Matter in the larger one. No, I am not observing the boycott.
> 
> View attachment 398534
> 
> ...



‘Spoons?


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Mar 2018)

Hawkshead! You done good!

This is a chocolate version of Northern Imperial Stout

If I might be so bold as to purloin the expression: Double Dang!






farking dear though (5.02 mossirlamis per pint equivalent)


----------



## srw (4 Mar 2018)

DP said:


> They have font issues.



I want to see the local version of the list.






Nectar and ambrosia: De la nut hazelnut milk stout and dry roasted nuts. Perfect after a walk for clearing a bit of a funk. I hope.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Mar 2018)

Northern Monk strike again.

I need to visit their tap sometime






Ding dang doo


----------



## theclaud (4 Mar 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> If you hover over that first picture there's an option that appears that says 'click this image to show a full size version', if you do that the 'I couldn't give a toss shitty out of focus' picture gets a bit bigger but is still shitty and out of focus.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Mar 2018)

Northern Monk is coming out of the taps in Manchester this arvo.

Two bonkers strong ones in Beermoth. I chose Death. The other one's called "glory". I imagine there is hope.

The other one is a 4.2% grapefruit bomb whose name I forget. Think of it as sorbet


----------



## stephec (4 Mar 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> A couple (2) of beers from yesterday, the local shop stopped selling Arbor a while back (boo) but has now got some Founders in (huzzah). Centennial IPA and an armpit flavoured one. Both very good although the Cent was better than the BO.
> 
> View attachment 398502
> 
> ...


Our local Quality Save/Home Bargains place had a few 6 packs of Founders Everyday IPA for £4.49, until I went in few hours ago that is.


----------



## srw (4 Mar 2018)

Ascension saison. Ascension is a season, but it never falls in March.






Roadkill IPA. Yes, IPA. Despite the name and appearance it's not grapefruit juice.


----------



## theclaud (4 Mar 2018)

srw said:


> I want to see the local version of the list.
> 
> View attachment 398554
> 
> ...


The 'like' was for the beer, not for the disgusting _accoutrements_.


----------



## srw (4 Mar 2018)

theclaud said:


> The 'like' was for the beer, not for the disgusting _accoutrements_.









Mmmmmmm


----------



## theclaud (4 Mar 2018)

Minging.


----------



## Daddy Pig (4 Mar 2018)

srw said:


> View attachment 398576
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmm


Some may say they are Satan's gruffnuts/dangle berries... personally I can't wait to get to hell...


----------



## srw (4 Mar 2018)

theclaud said:


> A short picture narrative. Great bar, shite pics. Soz/not soz.
> 
> View attachment 398488
> View attachment 398489
> ...


Two observations.

1. The Septem brewery is based in Euboia/Evia. It's an island to the east of Athens which was one of the most outwardly facing settlements in the 7th century BCE, and a proud long-term bearer of the flag of Hellenic cultural heritage. So why the frig are they using the Latin word for seven rather than the Greek?

2. Europe is a union of different cultures, which acknowledges and respects difference while celebrating the local. So why the hell is the brand and the menu in English?


----------



## srw (4 Mar 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Some may say they are Satan's gruffnuts/dangle berries... personally I can't wait to get to hell...


Careful...


In the background of my picture, the hound belongs to the vicar. She's the black blur.


----------



## User169 (4 Mar 2018)

Hi 


srw said:


> View attachment 398569
> 
> 
> Ascension saison. Ascension is a season, but it never falls in March.
> ...



Hazy daze!


----------



## theclaud (4 Mar 2018)

srw said:


> Two observations.
> 
> 1. The Septem brewery is based in Euboia/Evia. It's an island to the east of Athens which was one of the most outwardly facing settlements in the 7th century BCE, and a proud long-term bearer of the flag of Hellenic cultural heritage. So why the frig are they using the Latin word for seven rather than the Greek?
> 
> 2. Europe is a union of different cultures, which acknowledges and respects difference while celebrating the local. So why the hell is the brand and the menu in English?


Classic @srw. Without which the Beer Thread would be poorer. But I was in a strange city for two days with only a few hours to play with, and it's a city where you feel lucky if you get Alfa or Fix or Mythos instead of Heineken. I was over the moon to find the place, five minutes from my digs. I didn't even care about the Comic Sans.


----------



## srw (4 Mar 2018)

I have to admit that anywhere in Greece I'd prioritise a good museum over a good beer, but then I'm weird.


----------



## theclaud (5 Mar 2018)

srw said:


> I have to admit that anywhere in Greece I'd prioritise a good museum over a good beer, but then I'm weird.


 Having seen you in action on holiday, 'prioritising museums' is now going to be my favourite euphemism. 

Anyway, I suppose one should expect a load of flak in the beer thread for, er... drinking beer. But as I am expected to account for my cultural insouciance... we had already persuaded our colleague to start the meeting late on Saturday so that we had time to visit the Acropolis when it opened in the morning. Unfortunately that meant finishing late, leaving us, after the parting promises and pleasantries, with around an hour of museum opening time - which is about enough time to gawp at the space reserved for the stolen marbles in a manner reminiscent of @srw contemplating the offerings from Brouwerij Huyghe on the shelf at a bar whilst prioritising museums in Dieppe.

Being serious for a moment, though - a meeting of diverse cultural organisations from nine very different European countries thrashing out their differences in order to deliver a project together, and sharing stories over a long and generous meze lunch at a small local restaurant is pretty darned European, is it not? Our Greek hosts were very charming, but much more interested in talking abut the refugee crisis, floods, gentrification and neo-nazism than in museum opening hours. 

I didn't ask for a beer menu in Greek, on account of not speaking enough Greek to ask for one and not understanding enough Greek to read it (although my colleague turned out to speak it rather well, so we'd have been OK), so I don't know whether we got English menus because they don't have Greek ones, or because waiting staff are very good at instantly identifying the nationality of punters. Either way, Beer Time is a pretty sensible brand for a specialist Craft Beer bar selling independent local and international beers in a city where FYP is the norm but where there are gazillions of English-speaking visitors with smartphones, desperate for a decent beer. Its full name includes the district, so it's actually called Beertime Ψυρρή.


----------



## Dirk (5 Mar 2018)

Exmoor Gold in the Crown, West Down.


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Northern Monk strike again.
> 
> I need to visit their tap sometime
> 
> ...


I just found my Faith (billed as a Modern Pale Ale, so fruity and cloudy in the NEIPA style...me like)-churs beer pickers!


----------



## Daddy Pig (6 Mar 2018)

Norwegians taking canned beer to the next level.... you don't even need a glass for the full aroma experience...




Passion fruit pale ale with a slight softness on the palate with a dry fruity finish. Very nice!


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Mar 2018)

NKOTB; Neon Raptor Brewing Company

It's where the hype's at

A low strength pint of expensive murk.






Nice enough


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> ...Nice enough



Damned by shite praise.


----------



## User169 (6 Mar 2018)

They’ve given me a wine glass!

08/02 from BBNo. Their standard unbuggered about with imp stout. Top shelf stuff as one of my colleagues is fond of saying.


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Mar 2018)

From Sunday, I forgot to post at the time.

Marble's Decadence that's been barrel aged. Standard Decadence is a bit meh but this is beautifully buggered about with


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Mar 2018)

I just drank an HSB DDH IPA. When I asked the barman what DDH stood for, he asked his colleague who answered Hop Stuff Brewery. We already knew that. Eventually we got the answer Double Dry Hopped. It was a new 7% HSB beer, using Mosaic hops. And at £9 a pint, with highly crafted prices. Damn good stuff, though! They're an impressive little brewery, tending to avoid deep bitterness but favouring rounded fruity fronts. At 7%, it doesn't make for extended sessions so not much use for my 2018 new beer collection.

Other recent newcomers: Adnams Broadside (A full-bodied beer would be an understatement), a Ringwood Circadian and a St Austell Proper Job,which I bought partly because I'd been subjected to a Tescos visit and I needed a reward but mostly because I keep on seeing pictures of it on this thread. It's probably not much like the draught version but good nevertheless.

As the last three were bottles, and under a pint, I'm counting them as 2 to take my tally to *67.*


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just drank an HSB DDH IPA. When I asked the barman what DDH stood for, he asked his colleague who answered Hop Stuff Brewery. We already knew that. Eventually we got the answer Double Dry Hopped. It was a new 7% HSB beer, using Mosaic hops. And at £9 a pint, with highly crafted prices. Damn good stuff, though! They're an impressive little brewery, tending to avoid deep bitterness but favouring rounded fruity fronts. At 7%, it doesn't make for extended sessions so not much use for my 2018 new beer collection.
> 
> Other recent newcomers: Adnams Broadside (A full-bodied beer would be an understatement), a Ringwood Circadian and a St Austell Proper Job,which I bought partly because I'd been subjected to a Tescos visit and I needed a reward but mostly because I keep on seeing pictures of it on this thread. It's probably not much like the draught version but good nevertheless.
> 
> As the last three were bottles, and under a pint, I'm counting them as 2 to take my tally to *67.*


This is HSB

Beer from my youth


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> This is HSB
> 
> Beer from my youth
> 
> View attachment 398858


Aye, Fullers do one too. But in Hop Stuff Brewery the initials stand for, well, Hop Stuff Brewery.


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Aye, Fullers do one too. But in Hop Stuff Brewery the initials stand for, well, Hop Stuff Brewery.


Fuller's bought George Gale's 

I did a sandwich year at IBM in the, ahem, past and my BFF lived in Horndean. In those days, after being brought up on Tetley's and Boddies, we thought it was bonkers strong!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Fuller's bought George Gale's
> 
> I did a sandwich year at IBM in the, ahem, past and my BFF lived in Horndean. In those days, after being brought up on Tetley's and Boddies, we thought it was bonkers strong!


I'm now having doubts about Fuller's HSB. I think it might be ESB. There are worse companies to be taken over by than Fuller's. For a long time it was London's best brewery by far and their beer hasn't got worse, it's just that there now seem to be so many upstart young crafters who've overtaken them.


----------



## srw (6 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm now having doubts about Fuller's HSB. I think it might be ESB. There are worse companies to be taken over by than Fuller's. For a long time it was London's best brewery by far and their beer hasn't got worse, it's just that there now seem to be so many upstart young crafters who've overtaken them.


HSB is currently on tap at the *mumble* and *mumble* (stupid name, whatever it is) inside Paddington station. 

I've had a very pleasant late afternoon drinking cask ESB and bottled London Porter with a US mate who's over from the land of bland Rheinheitsgebot. If I'd wanted a craft-style fizzy keg or a new world hoppy pale rhet have those in abundance.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm now having doubts about Fuller's HSB. I think it might be ESB. There are worse companies to be taken over by than Fuller's. For a long time it was London's best brewery by far and their beer hasn't got worse, it's just that there now seem to be so many upstart young crafters who've overtaken them.



HSB is top stuff and I like Fuller's (although not keen on ESB, I think they changed the recipe), I don't think there's anything wrong in brewing beer without stuff in it. Adnams Broadside that you menched earlier is top shelf too, a fave of mine amongst unbuggered beer.


----------



## Daddy Pig (6 Mar 2018)

Nitro beers in a can... a thing of the past or are they back in?

Just tryng a nitro coffee milk stout. Good stout and the nitro is actually quite subtle and adds a creaminess to the experience. Very different to the nitro ales of the 90's...


----------



## Daddy Pig (6 Mar 2018)

Brewdog spouting more bollocks...
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/newsbeat-43300969


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Mar 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Brewdog spouting more bollocks...
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/newsbeat-43300969


Bikes for women cynically followed a pink and shrink it process. The latest version seems to be pink it and drink it.


----------



## SteveF (7 Mar 2018)

A New Zealand amber ale, rather hoppy and refreshing ...


----------



## Crackle (7 Mar 2018)

This is like a beery cream soda, tastes of Alpine trucks and surly youths knocking on your door.


----------



## User169 (7 Mar 2018)

Crackle said:


> View attachment 398928
> 
> 
> This is like a beery cream soda, tastes of Alpine trucks and surly youths knocking on your door.



S’got molasses in. 

[molasses diversion alert...

A company I worked for used molasses as a feedstock, so we had massive silos of the stuff. One day, there was a funny rumbling sound from outside. Turned out one of the silos had collapsed in on itself and tons of molasses were flowing over the site. Cars in the car park were lifted up and were floating around on the stuff, crashing into each other. I think one even ended up upside down.]


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Mar 2018)

DP said:


> S’got molasses in.
> 
> [molasses diversion alert...
> 
> A company I worked for used molasses as a feedstock, so we had massive silos of the stuff. One day, there was a funny rumbling sound from outside. Turned out one of the silos had collapsed in on itself and tons of molasses were flowing over the site. Cars in the car park were lifted up and were floating around on the stuff, crashing into each other. I think one even ended up upside down.]



I was googling looking for what a molasses flood looks like and found this, yours sounds pretty tame by comparison.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Molasses_Flood

Related search alert, the great Beer flood of 1814, @rich p will no doubt remember it well.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_Beer_Flood


----------



## User169 (7 Mar 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I was googling looking for what a molasses flood looks like and found this, yours sounds pretty tame by comparison.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Molasses_Flood



No one killed thank goodness. It did though get into the surrounding canals and it wasn’t entirely cool PR when loads of dead fish started floating through town.


----------



## Crackle (7 Mar 2018)

Killer beer floods, who knew. Well Rich obs, he was there.


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Mar 2018)

Crackle said:


> Killer beer floods, who knew. Well Rich obs, he was there.


At least it wasn't Stella...


----------



## rich p (7 Mar 2018)

Crackle said:


> Killer beer floods, who knew. Well Rich obs, he was there.


Charabancs were uplifted and floating down the streets...


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Mar 2018)

Molasses flood? 

Gimme a dessert spoon and I'll eat our way out

farking southerners


----------



## Daddy Pig (7 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Molasses flood?
> 
> Gimme a dessert spoon and I'll eat our way out
> 
> farking southerners


I thought molasses were a laxative...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Mar 2018)

A new trio for me tonight down at the Hound and Ding-dong. Despite the Watney's chalked up on the board outside, I first went for a Milestone Crusader, which was a quite old-fashioned kind of lightly-bitter bitter that worked its way through the mouth quite smoothly. Noting that the Watney's wasn't chalked up inside, I then went for a Moor So'Hop. Looking at the reviews for this beer I read the following comment:

_Nez: Agrumes, fruits tropicaux Bouche: Pamplemousse, ananas, pêche, herbacée Une Session bien fruitée sur des notes de pamplemousse, d'ananas et de pêche avec une pointe herbacée dans le final ainsi qu'une amertume franche qui reste bien en longueur accompagnée d'une sécheresse._​I can agree with the grapefruitfulness but mine definitely didn't have peaches and bananas. Grapefruity in a toned-down kind of way. The floral taste didn't only announce itself at the end, it was there throughout. Enjoyable, sessionable. Moor apparently are a Bristol brewery.

I finished off with a Langley's porter. If you type Langley's porter into a search engine it'll direct you to a psychiatric hospital in San Francisco. If you type Langley's brewery into the same search engine it'll suggest a brewery whose home page proudly displays a Union Jack. But no, they're an outfit in BC,, Canada. Anyhow, lots of dark mincemeaty fruit from whoever they are and wherever they may brew it. It reminded me of Christmas.

I may have just touched *70 *on the newbeerometer.


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A new trio for me tonight down at the Hound and Ding-dong. Despite the Watney's chalked up on the board outside, I first went for a Milestone Crusader, which was a quite old-fashioned kind of lightly-bitter bitter that worked its way through the mouth quite smoothly. Noting that the Watney's wasn't chalked up inside, I then went for a Moor So'Hop. Looking at the reviews for this beer I read the following comment:
> 
> _Nez: Agrumes, fruits tropicaux Bouche: Pamplemousse, ananas, pêche, herbacée Une Session bien fruitée sur des notes de pamplemousse, d'ananas et de pêche avec une pointe herbacée dans le final ainsi qu'une amertume franche qui reste bien en longueur accompagnée d'une sécheresse._​I can agree with the grapefruitfulness but mine definitely didn't have peaches and bananas. Grapefruity in a toned-down kind of way. The floral taste didn't only announce itself at the end, it was there throughout. Enjoyable, sessionable. Moor apparently are a Bristol brewery.
> 
> ...


Ananas means pineapple innit


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Ananas means pineapple innit


You're right, of course, but it tasted neither of bananas nor ananas. Or any other kind of nanas, for that matter.


----------



## Daddy Pig (8 Mar 2018)

Hunters full bore.... excellent traditional ale which is hard to find. 






Brown, little head or fizz and quite murky... just like the inside of a septic tank... quite delicious


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Mar 2018)

Bright beer

Black Edge NZ Pale






Session


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Mar 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Hunters full bore.... excellent traditional ale which is hard to find.
> 
> View attachment 399069
> 
> Brown, little head or fizz and quite murky... just like the inside of a septic tank... quite delicious


ISTR spotting it on the beer shelf at Felicity's Farm Shop in Morecombelake.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Mar 2018)

Uh oh, a Craft Beer Feast on the 24th of March, just a couple of hundred yards from my front door!

Breweries taking part: 

Big Hug Brewing // Brew By Numbers // Brick Brewery // Canopy Beer Co // Edinburgh Beer Factory // Five Points // Fourpure // Gipsy Hill // Hammerton Brewery // Hop Stuff Brewery // Jeffersons Brewery // London Beer Factory // Lost and Grounded Brewing // Mondo Brew Co // New Zealand Beer Collective // North Brew Co // Northern Monk // Ora Brewing // Partizan Brewing // Siren Craft Brew // Solvay Society // Stewart Brewing // Villages Brewery

and Hop Stuff Brewery, who are co-hosting it.

This could be dangerous!


----------



## Dirk (9 Mar 2018)

5.2% very hoppy golden ale.


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Mar 2018)

Had one of these last night, shared with a friend. It's pricey but flies off the shelves and I can see why. It's really good. A proper strong, licorice, bitter, sweet, chocolate, peanut beer. It's thick, dark and has a nice cappucino head. Gets 100 on RateBeer.

A-maz-ing!

Omnipollo x Buxton, Yellow Belly.

Political beer:


----------



## Daddy Pig (9 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Had one of these last night, shared with a friend. It's pricey but flies off the shelves and I can see why. It's really good. A proper strong, licorice, bitter, sweet, chocolate, peanut beer. It's thick, dark and has a nice cappucino head. Gets 100 on RateBeer.
> 
> A-maz-ing!
> 
> ...


Is it supposed to look like a member of the Klu Klux Klan?


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Mar 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Is it supposed to look like a member of the Klu Klux Klan?


Yes, that is exactly what it is supposed to look like.

https://www.buxtonbrewery.co.uk/the-yellow-belly-story



Omnipollo said:


> So, with all this in mind, for our ‘Yellow’ beer, we made an 11% Peanut Butter and Biscuit Imperial Stout. Except there are no peanuts or biscuits in it, and it is in no way yellow. We then dressed it in the most hateful, cowardly-anonymous costume we know of.



EDIT: oops, sorry Smeggers, didn't see your reply


----------



## User169 (9 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Had one of these last night, shared with a friend. It's pricey but flies off the shelves and I can see why. It's really good. A proper strong, licorice, bitter, sweet, chocolate, peanut beer. It's thick, dark and has a nice cappucino head. Gets 100 on RateBeer.
> 
> A-maz-ing!
> 
> ...



It’s a decent enough beer, but the way I remember the blurb on the bottle, it seemed to suggest that if you didn’t like it you were racist. Now I’m not saying I’m not a racist, but it kinda put me off.


----------



## Daddy Pig (9 Mar 2018)

This beer reminds me of summer days and cooking marshmallows over an open fire... slightly burnt on the outside.. Nice in a peculiar way!


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Mar 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> This beer reminds me of summer days and cooking marshmallows over an open fire... slightly burnt on the outside.. Nice in a peculiar way!
> 
> View attachment 399242


I have got to get me some of that!Looking forward to trying some more Mad Hatter beers at Fell Penrith. The Happy Accident Session IPA is very good, less hoppy than some but still another boss beer from the 'Pool. The Vanilla Stout (Cumbrian Legendary Ales) at Dockray Hall (a short stagger away) is also well worth a punt for Stout lovers (and stout lovers)...the vanilla flavour is quite subtle.


----------



## User169 (10 Mar 2018)

Quadruple IPA. Freeze fractionated IPA. 22%. Not too bad. It would be great with a super sweet sickly pudding.


----------



## Daddy Pig (10 Mar 2018)

Siren and Rebel colab...

Pretty decent DIPA... not sure why the trend is to make these type of beers look like the toilet bowl after the squits...


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2018)

Westbury Inn, Westbury pub Mendip.


----------



## Daddy Pig (10 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 399317
> View attachment 399318
> 
> Westbury Inn, Westbury pub Mendip.


butcombe used to be one of my local ales... if you around Churchill off the a38 on way to Bristol (bit further North) check out the Crown Inn... real spit and sawdust but a nice selection of ales.


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> butcombe used to be one of my local ales... if you around Churchill off the a38 on way to Bristol (bit further North) check out the Crown Inn... real spit and sawdust but a nice selection of ales.


Might do if we get up that way next week.


----------



## srw (10 Mar 2018)

I'll blame you lot if I don't like it.


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Mar 2018)

srw said:


> View attachment 399352
> 
> 
> I'll blame you lot if I don't like it.


Well jel


----------



## srw (10 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Well jel


There's one YB left on the shelf, and several of the others. Only £25 for the four....

I'll pick up a fourpack of Strongbow for £4 on the way home.


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Mar 2018)

Last week I chose Death. This weekend Glory and Faith are here. This is Faith (Northern Monk). Cask and merely 5.4% ABV.

One of the best cask beers in a while. Sweet malts and plenty hoppage. Not bright beer


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Mar 2018)

srw said:


> There's one YB left on the shelf, and several of the others. Only £25 for the four....
> 
> I'll pick up a fourpack of Strongbow for £4 on the way home.


Bargain! £9.95 at my local (plus 50p corkage)


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Mar 2018)

... And now Glory

Gotta collect em all






Glory is spicy, piney, candy and funky and hides its 10.5% ABV totally.

Northern Monk! Why didn't I crowd fund them when they went round with the begging bowl.


----------



## srw (10 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Bargain! £9.95 at my local (plus 50p corkage)


£4.25! Four pounds flipping 25p. They've put the price up. And it's not even proper 500ml cans, it's squitty small 440ml ones. That's nearly 5p per ml of alcohol, or 50p per unit. How is the modern cider-drinker supposed to survive?

I blame Brexit.


----------



## theclaud (10 Mar 2018)

How come everyone is doing shite photos now? Have I started a thing?


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Mar 2018)

srw said:


> £4.25! Four pounds flipping 25p. They've put the price up. And it's not even proper 500ml cans, it's squitty small 440ml ones. That's nearly 5p per ml of alcohol, or 50p per unit. How is the modern cider-drinker supposed to survive?
> 
> I blame Brexit.


Shudda days, I was referring to the Omnipollo


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Mar 2018)

theclaud said:


> How come everyone is doing shite photos now? Have I started a thing?


I thought it was the house style so I toed the line


----------



## srw (10 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Shudda days, I was referring to the Omnipollo


The price of that started with a one.....


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Mar 2018)

srw said:


> The price of that started with a one.....




A POUND?


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Mar 2018)

This is where the Omnipollo was yesterday







And this is Track NYX. half the price and not even a quarter as good. It pours beautifully but disappears into an alcoholic boozy cloying disappointment. 






I'm not keen


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Mar 2018)

theclaud said:


> How come everyone is doing shite photos now? Have I started a thing?



rich was way ahead of you, yours are shite but his are shiter.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Mar 2018)

Today's try out trio started off with a Hop Stuff Brewery's Freudian Strip - a Viennese-style lager according to the barman - that came up clean and as dark as a bitter. Surprisingly strong flavour, enjoyable, but my glass was hyperevaporative so I quickly moved on to a Siren Suspended in Space.

A big mango and, dare I say it, ananas front with a gentle grapefruit aftertaste. One of those ''you forget it's beer'' beers. And pretty soon it's a no longer here beer. Pricey but.

I wandered off to Villages' tap room in search of the fourth of their modest selection, an Oboe porter. Not as well done as their other, lighter shaded beers, but a grower. A man with a foot brace limped up and sat next to me. He had the same beer as me. So, sociable as ever, I engaged him in conversation. I learned that he'd injured himself morris dancing (Bromley chapter and afraid of dancing in Deptford because the Blackheath morris chapter won't offer protection) and that he was from CAMRA, meeting up for a visit to the Dog and Bell*. All he learned from me was that I talk to strangers. I decided I might postpone my D&B visit till tomorrow.

Is it gender imbalance day today? At Hopstuff's taproom, the loudest table had 6 men and one woman. At Villages' tap room, the loudest table had 9 American women and one man. Then a whole hockey team turned up with only one woman. The last lot weren't noisy, though.

*73 

** Oh, I also learned that Villages is Deptford's first new brewery since 1905


----------



## theclaud (10 Mar 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> rich was way ahead of you, yours are shite but his are shiter.


I'm not used to such lavish compliments!


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Mar 2018)

I am drinking beer in The Peveril Of The Peak. A pub I don't come to often enough


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Mar 2018)

Only two newies tonight. A Northern Monk beer labelled on the board ''Exp1 Sour.'' . Looking at the NM site I failed to find anything about it, so sour certainly, a very dry kind of sour that gave a strong taste of citrus pith. Interesting but not compelling. Next, the oddest beer I've had in a while; a Solvay Superposition Witbeer. A strange combination of tastes, strongly reminiscent of aniseed/anise/star anise plus licorice and TCP. But not as an aftertaste, it was there at the front, the middle and the short walk home. I'm probably not selling this to you all but anise goes into pastis, and you can't drink Laphroig without having the feeling that someone close to you has liberally doused their septic bits with TCP. We voluntarily drink these flavours so I've nothing against them. In principle, at least....

*75*


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Only two newies tonight. A Northern Monk beer labelled on the board ''Exp1 Sour.'' . Looking at the NM site I failed to find anything about it, so sour certainly, a very dry kind of sour that gave a strong taste of citrus pith. Interesting but not compelling. Next, the oddest beer I've had in a while; a Solvay Superposition Witbeer. A strange combination of tastes, strongly reminiscent of aniseed/anise/star anise plus licorice and TCP. But not as an aftertaste, it was there at the front, the middle and the short walk home. I'm probably not selling this to you all but anise goes into pastis, and you can't drink Laphroig without having the feeling that someone close to you has liberally doused their septic bits with TCP. We voluntarily drink these flavours so I've nothing against them. In principle, at least....
> 
> *75*


Your post is so exciting that I want some. Whatever it is


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Mar 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> butcombe used to be one of my local ales... if you around Churchill off the a38 on way to Bristol (bit further North) check out the Crown Inn... real spit and sawdust but a nice selection of ales.


I love places like that, which haven't been slathered in Farrow & Ball and OD'd on bare wood & slate etc. I've enjoyed many a pint of Butcombe in West Dorset (The Tiger, Bridport) and Devon.


----------



## marinyork (12 Mar 2018)

Artisan beers, this one has honey in it.


----------



## Dirk (12 Mar 2018)

Liberation Brewery, Channel Islands - 'Sin Bin' golden ale.


----------



## Daddy Pig (12 Mar 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> I love places like that, which haven't been slathered in Farrow & Ball and OD'd on bare wood & slate etc. I've enjoyed many a pint of Butcombe in West Dorset (The Tiger, Bridport) and Devon.


It's one of those iconic pubs of my late teens and early 20s. We'd head out on the mountain bikes over the mendips and then try and drink the 7 or 8 beers on the chalk board, possibly a pint of mendip magic (scrumpy) to finish on, no crisps... packets of poppadoms were our meal followed by an off road adventure heading through (breaking into) Sandford quarry (disused) and nailing jumps (crashing) in the moonlight! I miss those days...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Mar 2018)

Here's a question: what is a good beer? I've been semi-consciously developing a theory that every mouthful should be a journey, a transition across the palate - for example, *76*, a Slaters Haka, was heavily weighted to the end. If beers could be likened to a concerto: an unsubstantial first movement, a malty middle, and a complicated sombre final movement. 

*77*, in contrast, a Mobberley Brewhouse 1924, started with a spirited opening movement, full of lemony zest, a Cascading middle movement, and a feeble fluster where the finale should have been.

*78*, a Bexley Brewery Black Prince porter (named after an old local roadhouse) carried its dark fruitcake theme throughout. Mincemeat and plums. A rich Brahmsian way of finishing off the night's sampling. 

So, anyway, how do others drink their beers?

(Let's face it, you can't do it entirely sober....)


----------



## theclaud (13 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> I am *drinking beer *in The Peveril Of The Peak. A pub I don't come to often enough



Ah so that's what you were doing there. Wouldn't want to leave us guessing.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Mar 2018)

Quick morning sharpener in Brussels airport lounge waiting for onward connection.

This is the only lounge I've ever been in that has semi decent beer. Even have Kriek in the fridges


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Mar 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Quick morning sharpener in Brussels airport lounge waiting for onward connection.
> 
> This is the only lounge I've ever been in that has semi decent beer. Even have Kriek in the fridges
> 
> View attachment 399759


Heck, I've just started my first coffee!


----------



## nickyboy (13 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Heck, I've just started my first coffee!


 
I wouldn't normally but

a) Leffe is a decent airport beer

b) Got a long flight to look forward to

c) +1 hour so 11am which is, to my mind, perfectly acceptable


----------



## nickyboy (13 Mar 2018)

Kriek me up, baby!


----------



## Dirk (13 Mar 2018)

The Hunters Lodge, Priddy.
We started on the Butcombe Rare Breeds and have moved on to the Cheddar Ales Potholer. This might end up as an all dayer......


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 399780
> 
> 
> The Hunters Lodge, Priddy.
> We started on the Butcombe Rare Breeds and have moved on to the Cheddar Ales Potholer. This might end up as an all dayer......



Doing a Leo.


----------



## srw (13 Mar 2018)

nickyboy said:


> This is the only lounge I've ever been in that has semi decent beer.


I had a passable Weissbier in Munich. (BA)


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Mar 2018)

The Latest Manc brewery

This is bitter, not a hint of anything fruity whatever


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Mar 2018)

Northern Monk brewery 

Currently top of my pops


----------



## Daddy Pig (14 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Northern Monk brewery
> 
> Currently top of my pops
> 
> View attachment 400023


A beer named after @threebikesmcginty?


----------



## User169 (14 Mar 2018)

Not beer, but a beer chum just sent me this.....


----------



## User169 (14 Mar 2018)

DDH from BBNo. The armpit could be stronger - prolly a bit past it’s peak.


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Mar 2018)

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## User169 (14 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Is it Friday yet?
> 
> View attachment 400040



Will be when you wake up!


----------



## rich p (14 Mar 2018)

DP said:


> Not beer, but a beer chum just sent me this.....
> 
> View attachment 400037


That's damned generous of him!


----------



## User169 (14 Mar 2018)

rich p said:


> That's damned generous of him!



I thought so. Then he told me the shops owned by a stinking rich Russian - well he can keep his nerve toxins to himself.


----------



## User169 (14 Mar 2018)

DP said:


> I thought so. Then he told me the shops owned by a stinking rich Russian - well he can keep his nerve toxins to himself.



Dang! Just switched on the Dutch news and they’re only talking to the owner of the akshul wine shop - how does he feel about Russians getting whacked by Russians blah blah. 

Nice as it was of Flozza to splash out a quarter mill on cognac, he’s going to have to 
polish it off solo.


----------



## jongooligan (15 Mar 2018)

Please stop nicking Belgian beer glasses


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Mar 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Please stop nicking Belgian beer glasses


So that's why they're called hops!


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Mar 2018)

User3094 said:


> This stuff is £1.25 in Tescos.... not even on offer....
> 
> View attachment 400143
> 
> ...


Will you be buying another?


----------



## nickyboy (15 Mar 2018)

Putting in the hard yards in Xi'an, PRC






Decent tasting flight ...6 x 50ml ....about eight quid. All brewed on the premises. Nothing Uber spesh but decent stuff all the same.


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Mar 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Putting in the hard yards in Xi'an, PRC
> 
> View attachment 400148
> 
> ...


They must be teeny weeny glasses


----------



## SteveF (15 Mar 2018)

Hmmmm... Hop-hand Fallacy. A bit "wallpaper paste" tasting for me.


----------



## SteveF (15 Mar 2018)

Smog Rocket , smoked porter. Dark, bitter and smokey.. Very nice


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Mar 2018)

More from them suvverners wot I mentioned the other week. Touted as Britain's best new brewery. They had done help from Fieldwork Brewery who I've not heard of before.

It's a DIPA but it's not a cloudy one. It's 8.5%

There's a spirit burn and elastic band hop with caramel. Funky

I love it

The southerners are coming! The southerners are coming!

Dank Monk, photo won't load

[Edit: Photo loaded]


----------



## theclaud (15 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> There's a spirit burn and elastic band hop with caramel. Funky
> 
> I love it
> 
> ...


----------



## GM (15 Mar 2018)

Nice couple of pints of.....













In what could be my favourite pub...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Mar 2018)

GM said:


> Nice couple of pints of.....
> 
> View attachment 400193
> 
> ...


I've enjoyed a couple of Sirens' recently - a sour named Calypso and a Suspended in Space - but I don't know their Soundwave. I'm going to guess that it has a big and fruity front with a little twang at the end.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Mar 2018)

GM said:


> Nice couple of pints of.....
> 
> View attachment 400193
> 
> ...


I've enjoyed a couple of Sirens' recently - a sour named Calypso and a Suspended in Space - but I don't know their Soundwave. I'm going to guess that it has a big and fruity front with a little twang at the end.


----------



## GM (15 Mar 2018)

That's a fair description Chris, I''ll certainly have it again.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Mar 2018)

GM said:


> That's a fair description Chris, I''ll certainly have it again.


They're at a beer fest just 200 yards from here in a couple of weeks. I'll look out for it. Purely for comparative testing, of course....


----------



## Dirk (16 Mar 2018)




----------



## Daddy Pig (16 Mar 2018)

German night tonight....





...if I manage to drink that lot you can expect a silly walk


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Mar 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I wouldn't normally but
> 
> a) Leffe is a decent airport beer
> 
> ...


The sun'll be over the yardarm somewhere in the world!


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Mar 2018)

Big Raspberry Dog Chew by Fallen (with Common Grounds in the background).

A cask whopper at 10% ABV. It's sweet, it's thick and unctuous, it's strong. It's raspberry. A bit medicinal (don't think I'll be coughing for a while).






Glad I tried it


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Mar 2018)

Aside: the Brightons are playing at The Manchesters today apparently.

Picture the scene when the particularly brash boy at the bar, showing off to his mates, bellowing abaaht aah fackin cheap the beer is in fackin Maaanchestah waffled tripe about beer with the bar tender for twenty minutes while everyone waited (and listened) has to part with 18 quid for a 33cl bottle that he's "had loads" cos he "lavs it" merely to save face.

I snorted


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Mar 2018)

So I went up to the Taproom bar mid-Fourpures and asked them if I could buy some of their pint glasses. It turned out that it was easier just to walk out with the glass I had but if challenged I was to do a pointy ''He gave it to me.''

Anyhow, I just really enjoyed a Fourpure Juicebox IPA so much I went back for a Fourpure Beartooth. While the Juicebox was a real fruity voyage, rounded and never really bitter, the Beartooth - a kind of American brown ale - was a beer drinker's Cadbury's Fruit and Nut, all the Juicebox fruitiness with a touch of nuts and cocoa. Yumsicle!

Anyhow, in the beer listings, I had a couple more new to me beers. A Bexley Brewery May Place, which was a competent but utterly unremarkable bitter followed by a Yeovil Lynx amber ale, which was a bit like the previous but with a slight elderflower hint at the front.

I think that's *82* new beers so far this year.


----------



## Spartak (18 Mar 2018)




----------



## MossCommuter (19 Mar 2018)

Yesterday we had a bottle share.

I see to remember the Burning Sky and the Wiper & True x Partisan being the stand out beers. Runaway (very) limited editions were a bit meh. 7 Brothers table beer was good if that's your kind of thing


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So I went up to the Taproom bar mid-Fourpures and asked them if I could buy some of their pint glasses. It turned out that it was easier just to walk out with the glass I had but if challenged I was to do a pointy ''He gave it to me.''
> 
> Anyhow, I just really enjoyed a Fourpure Juicebox IPA so much I went back for a Fourpure Beartooth. While the Juicebox was a real fruity voyage, rounded and never really bitter, the Beartooth - a kind of American brown ale - was a beer drinker's Cadbury's Fruit and Nut, all the Juicebox fruitiness with a touch of nuts and cocoa. Yumsicle!
> 
> ...


After being impressed by Fourpure last night, I discovered today that their Tap Room is only a couple of eminently cycleable miles away. They're only open Friday and Saturday, so that's my Friday night sorted. I shall have to be disciplined, though, there's a ''beer feast'' just around the corner on Saturday.


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Aside: the Brightons are playing at The Manchesters today apparently.
> 
> Picture the scene when the particularly brash boy at the bar, showing off to his mates, bellowing abaaht aah fackin cheap the beer is in fackin Maaanchestah waffled tripe about beer with the bar tender for twenty minutes while everyone waited (and listened) has to part with 18 quid for a 33cl bottle that he's "had loads" cos he "lavs it" merely to save face.
> 
> I snorted


Foreigners Fawlty, foreigners... Very impressed with Cloudwater's Islay Barrel Aged Imperial Stout-feel the power of the Dark Side! Also Siren Liquid Mistress (red IPA)is well worth a punt if you see it. It's malty like a bitter but hoppy like an IPA. Siren do consistently good beers IMO and I'm pleased to see them on tap in Fell and Tweedies.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Mar 2018)

I am a lucky boy! These turned up today and I shared them amongst good friends.

Both by Brouwerij Vreemdeling






The saison opened with an angel's sigh and poured easily. Instantly identified as apricot by most and a green apple note was said by one. Our teenager liked it.

The barley wine flatter but my preference with massive figgy, raisin going on. Someone mentioned licorice. I really enjoyed it. If you told me it was barrel aged I'd believe you. Our teenager gave his to me.

I happen to know the brewer who lives in Delft.

Thank you @DP


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Mar 2018)

And a Brucey bonus. Spanners' Impy

Universally enjoyed but equally commonly described as pickled beetroot (in a good way) and some didn't like the nose.

Muted coffee. Bitterness developing.

[You'll have to wait for a photo, upload not working again]

[Edit to add photo]


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Muted coffee. Bitterness developing.


For some reason, this sounds like a beer drinker's shipping forecast to me.


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> For some reason, this sounds like a beer drinker's shipping forecast to me.


ABV rising. A hoppy front moving in from the West.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> And a Brucey bonus. Spanners' Impy
> 
> Universally enjoyed but equally commonly described as *pickled beetroot* (in a good way) and some didn't like the nose.
> 
> ...



Have a word with yourself Mossy, my beerponce-ometer has just exploded


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Mar 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Have a word with yourself Mossy, my beerponce-ometer has just exploded


I know no other way of describing something that tastes of pickled beetroot than saying it tastes of pickled beetroot.


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Mar 2018)

Hardknott Brewery have gone: http://hardknott.blogspot.co.uk/2018/03/a-catatonic-beer-industry.html

It's a bit like Woolies - I am going to be sorry they've gone but I can't remember the last time I had any


----------



## Daddy Pig (20 Mar 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> ABV rising. A hoppy front moving in from the West.


Wheat beer in the evening, southerly winds by the morning...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Mar 2018)

Odd little article in the Guardian today about scientists in Berkeley university developing a hopless* beer that's hoppier than hopped beer- https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2018/mar/21/beer-not-as-we-know-it-scientists-dispense-hops

*Not to be confused with @hopless500


----------



## User169 (21 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Odd little article in the Guardian today about scientists in Berkeley university developing a hopless* beer that's hoppier than hopped beer- https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2018/mar/21/beer-not-as-we-know-it-scientists-dispense-hops
> 
> *Not to be confused with @hopless500



The BBB brigade are out in force BTL!

Just had a skim read through the actual paper. Pretty impressive piece of work. GMO yeast in beer might be a hard sell though. And they "only" added genes for two monoterpene compounds. Hops themselves will have more of these compounds and so the flavour from hops is likely to be more complex.


----------



## Daddy Pig (21 Mar 2018)

Lunchtime beer... who'd if thought lingonberries would make a good sour. Very nice with a bit of French stick and brie!




To Ol used 1 ton of lingonberries per 1000 litres... or 500g per can of beer... that's a lot of lingonberries


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Mar 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Lunchtime beer... who'd if thought lingonberries would make a good sour. Very nice with a bit of French stick and brie!
> View attachment 400926
> 
> To Ol used 1 ton of lingonberries per 1000 litres... or 500g per can of beer... that's a lot of lingonberries


WTF's a lingonberry?


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Odd little article in the Guardian today about scientists in Berkeley university developing a hopless* beer that's hoppier than hopped beer- https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2018/mar/21/beer-not-as-we-know-it-scientists-dispense-hops
> 
> *Not to be confused with @hopless500


Lagunitas employees liked it, couldn't tell it apart from the real thing

Lagunitas is owned by Heineken

Who paid for this research? 

Just wondering.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Mar 2018)

DP said:


> The BBB brigade are out in force BTL!
> 
> Just had a skim read through the actual paper. Pretty impressive piece of work. GMO yeast in beer might be a hard sell though. And they "only" added genes for two monoterpene compounds. Hops themselves will have more of these compounds and so the flavour from hops is likely to be more complex.


I don't know what those abbreviations mean


----------



## User169 (21 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> I don't know what those abbreviations mean



BBB = boring brown beer
BTL = below the line


----------



## Daddy Pig (21 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> WTF's a lingonberry?


is a short evergreen shrub in the heath family that bears edible fruit, native to boreal forest and Arctic tundra throughout the Northern Hemisphere from Eurasia to North America. Lingonberries are picked in the wild and used to accompany a variety of dishes.





You generally get them in Nordic countries in the springtime. Not too many on a bush though.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Mar 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> is a short evergreen shrub in the heath family that bears edible fruit, native to boreal forest and Arctic tundra throughout the Northern Hemisphere from Eurasia to North America. Lingonberries are picked in the wild and used to accompany a variety of dishes.
> View attachment 400936
> 
> You generally get them in Nordic countries in the springtime. Not too many on a bush though.


Well, if To Øl think it's nice in beer, it probably is. They're not duck eggs.


----------



## User169 (21 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Lagunitas employees liked it, couldn't tell it apart from the real thing
> 
> Lagunitas is owned by Heineken
> 
> ...



DOE Joint BioEnergy Institute according to the info in the paper. (DOE = US dept. of energy)


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Mar 2018)

DP said:


> DOE Joint BioEnergy Institute according to the info in the paper. (DOE = US dept. of energy)


OK, I'll give my cynical self a good talking to.

I wonder if it's just generically "hoppy" or can they do all the subtle flavours of the different hop varieties?


----------



## User169 (21 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> OK, I'll give my cynical self a good talking to.
> 
> I wonder if it's just generically "hoppy" or can they do all the subtle flavours of the different hop varieties?



I think the former. The authors suggest this is a first step and concede that "real" hops likely impart more complex flavour. From a technological point of view, I think it's pretty impressive - I know a reasonable amount about metabolic pathway engineering in microorganisms and it's not easy. The guy that lead the work, Jay Keasling, is considered one of the superstars of the field.


----------



## User169 (21 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> WTF's a lingonberry?



"Ikea" berries!


----------



## srw (21 Mar 2018)

DP said:


> From a technological point of view, I think it's pretty impressive - I know a reasonable amount about metabolic pathway engineering in microorganisms and it's not easy. T


Yes, but why? Hops aren't exactly difficult to grow.

(Yes, I know - for the intellectual challenge - but the applications seem limited)


----------



## User169 (21 Mar 2018)

srw said:


> Yes, but why? Hops aren't exactly difficult to grow.
> 
> (Yes, I know - for the intellectual challenge - but the applications seem limited)



I suppose it's a sustainability argument. Hops require a lot of land and water which could be used for other stuff (as well as hops being expensive). 

Turns out that two of the authors of the paper have set up a start-up company to develop and market these yeasts - presumably they have access to the IP generated in the course of the work. (So @MossCommuter cynicism isn't entirely misplaced)


----------



## srw (21 Mar 2018)

Honigblond 7% - bitterer than I'd expected and a bit monodimensional. Perhaps more honig flavour needed?

Bock 6.2% - a lovely sweet Bock. I could drink it all day for about an hour before I fell over.

Milk Stout 5% - very nice and chocolatey.

Smoked porter 5.blur% - proper bonfire stuff. I can feel the carcinogens hitting.


----------



## srw (21 Mar 2018)

DP said:


> Hops require a lot of land and water which could be used for other stuf


I'd have thought barley was far more profligate, but I'm no expert.


(Of course using less hop is an alternative approach...)


----------



## srw (21 Mar 2018)

srw said:


> View attachment 400949
> View attachment 400950
> 
> 
> ...


One question remains. Do I walk to the station or get a tram?


----------



## User169 (21 Mar 2018)

srw said:


> View attachment 400949
> View attachment 400950
> 
> 
> ...



That looks a good place. A bit scruffy around the edges.


----------



## srw (21 Mar 2018)

DP said:


> That looks a good place. A bit scruffy around the edges.


It was, and very close to the conference hotel. But I only heard about it last night, and needed a reasonably clear head today.


----------



## User169 (21 Mar 2018)

srw said:


> It was, and very close to the conference hotel. But I only heard about it last night, and needed a reasonably clear head today.



Thought you’d retired!


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Mar 2018)

I went down my local pub last night. I had a pint of Rudgate Ruby Mild. This beer has been on for a while,but i didn't expect it to taste like it did. No,i'm not praising it. It tasted like a pint of vinegar. So much so that i bet you could've pickled onions in it. I'm not blaming the brewers at all,more the pub's owners for selling way past its best beer.And to put the cap on it,all draught beers in the pub are going up 10p a pint.


----------



## jongooligan (22 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I went down my local pub last night. I had a pint of Rudgate Ruby Mild. This beer has been on for a while,but i didn't expect it to taste like it did. No,i'm not praising it. It tasted like a pint of vinegar. So much so that i bet you could've pickled onions in it. I'm not blaming the brewers at all,more the pub's owners for selling way past its best beer.And to put the cap on it,all draught beers in the pub are going up 10p a pint.



Hope you took it back. Too many people don't.
Suppose there's such a fine margin in pubs these days that many landlords will try it on as long as nobody complains.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Mar 2018)

srw said:


> Yes, but why? Hops aren't exactly difficult to grow.
> 
> (Yes, I know - for the intellectual challenge - but the applications seem limited)


The article seemed to cite less need for water than hops. Perhaps it's relevant that the research was done in California where there is pressure on water resources. This is not a problem further north on the west coast, where Washington and Oregon have been doing rather well developing new hop varieties.


----------



## srw (22 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The article seemed to cite less need for water than hops. Perhaps it's relevant that the research was done in California where there is pressure on water resources. This is not a problem further north on the west coast, where Washington and Oregon have been doing rather well developing new hop varieties.



One of the highlighted reader comments in yesterday's Guardian pointed out that hop-growing in the UK needs almost no irrigation - I'd guess the same is true for the hop fields of Belgium, Northern France and the Netherlands. It's also quite a high-yield crop per acre, and the raw material, with a limited amount of the sort of processing that it needs to undergo anyway (drying, crushing) is easy to transport.

All of which suggests that a more sustainable way of reducing the impact of water shortages on the hop fields of California or southern Europe would be to grow the hops somewhere else.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Mar 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Hope you took it back. Too many people don't.
> Suppose there's such a fine margin in pubs these days that many landlords will try it on as long as nobody complains.


No,i didn't bother. I was only going to have a couple,but i just had one after the Sarsons vinegar experience. I could've taken it back, but for all the hassle and name calling it'd cause it wasn't worth it for £2.70. If i was going to have another pint it would've been hard to find one, as all the other "real ales" were very pale citrusy ones. To me they taste like a cross between lemonade and mouthwash. With the beer going up to £2.80 a pint,i'll be having even less in there now. Once of a day i would've spent most of the night in there and had 4 or 5 pints,but a now limited budget means i have other financial priorities.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> No,i didn't bother. I was only going to have a couple,but i just had one after the Sarsons vinegar experience. I could've taken it back, but for all the hassle and name calling it'd cause it wasn't worth it for £2.70. If i was going to have another pint it would've been hard to find one, as all the other "real ales" were very pale citrusy ones. To me they taste like a cross between lemonade and mouthwash. With the beer going up to £2.80 a pint,i'll be having even less in there now. Once of a day i would've spent most of the night in there and had 4 or 5 pints,but a now limited budget means i have other financial priorities.


You get hassle and name calling for taking bad beer back? Where are you drinking? The 1980's?

There's a Spoons in Accrington, Accy; Spoons never quibble at someone returning a pint, they always grant requests for a try-before-you-buy and I'll hazard a guess that their beer is less than £2.80 a pint (and if your preference is for best bitter, there is usually Ruddles and that will be even cheaper).


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> *You get hassle and name calling for taking bad beer back?* Where are you drinking? The 1980's?
> 
> There's a Spoons in Accrington, Accy; Spoons never quibble at someone returning a pint, they always grant requests for a try-before-you-buy and I'll hazard a guess that their beer is less than £2.80 a pint (and if your preference is for best bitter, there is usually Ruddles and that will be even cheaper).


Well,maybe it's not that bad but with being a regular they seem to expect you to know the pub's struggling a bit financially and therefore not ask for something that'll lessen their profit margin even more. As for Wetherspoons,yes i know of quite a few who go in there,but i don't live in Accrington(I live in the borough of Hyndburn which has Accy as its capital). I live 4 miles from the town centre of Accy,where the Wetherspoons is.They were going to open one up here in Great Harwood,in a closed down Nat West bank,but they didn't get planning permission.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Well,maybe it's not that bad but with being a regular they seem to expect you to know the pub's struggling a bit financially and therefore not ask for something that'll lessen their profit margin even more. As for Wetherspoons,yes i know of quite a few who go in there,but i don't live in Accrington(I live in the borough of Hyndburn which has Accy as its capital). I live 4 miles from the town centre of Accy,where the Wetherspoons is.They were going to open one up here in Great Harwood,in a closed down Nat West bank,but they didn't get planning permission.


Let 'em go bust


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Well,maybe it's not that bad but with being a regular they seem to expect you to know the pub's struggling a bit financially and therefore not ask for something that'll lessen their profit margin even more. As for Wetherspoons,yes i know of quite a few who go in there,but i don't live in Accrington(I live in the borough of Hyndburn which has Accy as its capital). I live 4 miles from the town centre of Accy,where the Wetherspoons is.They were going to open one up here in Great Harwood,in a closed down Nat West bank,but they didn't get planning permission.


A pub that's happy to sell bad beer should be allowed to go to the wall.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A pub that's* happy to sell bad beer* should be allowed to go to the wall.


I don't think they do it intentionally. The "real ale" section has gone down a bit,since the previous landlady left 18 months ago. She had some CAMRA drinkers in,advising her how to look after her beer. Now the pub( http://www.great-harwood.org.uk/about/Places/Buildings/Pubs/Victoria.htm) tends to sell more lager and cider,and it also sells quite a lot of those fruity gins that are popular at the moment.


----------



## theclaud (22 Mar 2018)

srw said:


> (Of course using less hop is an alternative approach...)


----------



## Daddy Pig (22 Mar 2018)

Chilean IPA... needs more aroma hops imho, all I get is a golden ale with a bitter hit on the finish.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Mar 2018)

You saw the beers we had at our bottle share. It was a progression rather than a theme. We were given them in the right order, IMHO (not the order the came out in the collage).

If you were to hold a themed bottle share in June, what would your theme be?


----------



## Daddy Pig (22 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> You saw the beers we had at our bottle share. It was a progression rather than a theme. We were given them in the right order, IMHO (not the order the came out in the collage).
> 
> If you were to hold a themed bottle share in June, what would your theme be?


I’d probably call it the Great British Summer.... I’d line up loads of winter beers to fit in with the sh1te weather...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Y
> If you were to hold a themed bottle share in June, what would your theme be?


Beer?


----------



## User169 (23 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> You saw the beers we had at our bottle share. It was a progression rather than a theme. We were given them in the right order, IMHO (not the order the came out in the collage).
> 
> If you were to hold a themed bottle share in June, what would your theme be?



Beer with grapes in..

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2018/mar/22/grape-beer-beer-wine-hybrid-trend-brewing

(I think the Graun is deliberately trying to inflame the BBB brigade this week!)


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Mar 2018)

DP said:


> Beer with grapes in..
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2018/mar/22/grape-beer-beer-wine-hybrid-trend-brewing
> 
> (I think the Graun is deliberately trying to inflame the BBB brigade this week!)


I had the Burning Sky one at the bottle share on Sunday and it was the best of the beers that we had. Dearest too. Calling it a beer/wine hybrid just cos it's been in a wine barrel for a bit is a bit OTT by the Grauniad.

I've also had the Wild Beer one. That does have grapes in and is very meh.


----------



## smutchin (23 Mar 2018)

Went out to play petanque with a mate last night. Unfortunately, the pub that has the petanque piste also has shite beer - a desultory pint of Sharp's Atlantic, which I really should have sent back but I doubt that any of the alternatives would have been any better. Didn't finish it - used the dregs to water the bushes.

After the game, we headed down to the Twelve Taps to wash the taste away. For my first palate cleanser, I opted for a half of Time & Tide Monster Soup IPA. Big hit of New World hops but nicely balanced and refreshing. Very quaffable for a 6.7% beer.
https://www.timeandtidebrewing.co.uk/product-page/monster-soup

Next up, Pig & Porter's Mango DIPA. Wow! What an absolute beast! Rich, luscious, fruity and hoppy with a real boozy kick. Probably just as well they were only serving it in thirds...
http://www.pigandporter.co.uk/beers/special-beers/mango-dipa






Rounded off the evening with a second half of the Monster Soup. I'm sure it's the dodgy pint in the first pub that's responsible for how my head feels today, rather than the excellent beer in the Twelve Taps.


----------



## SteveF (23 Mar 2018)

Pale Rider IPA in the Old Dog Thorpe, am trying to ignore the plumb porter!


----------



## theclaud (23 Mar 2018)

SteveF said:


> am trying to ignore the plumb porter!


Just give in.


----------



## SteveF (23 Mar 2018)

theclaud said:


> Just give in.



I did. .. It's fab..


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Mar 2018)

SteveF said:


> Pale Rider IPA in the Old Dog Thorpe, am trying to ignore the plumb porter!
> 
> View attachment 401188


Pale Rider is one of my favourites


----------



## theclaud (23 Mar 2018)

A cucumber beer of yesternight. I like beer and I like cucumber, so I liked the cucumber beer, but there's not much more to it than that. I might revisit it on a hot summer day, if we ever see one of those again. Obligatory shite phone pic.


----------



## theclaud (23 Mar 2018)

SteveF said:


> I did. .. It's fab..
> 
> View attachment 401190


You did the right thing. A colleague gave me some St Peter's Plum Porter last week. It's a shallow affair compared to the Titanic, but pleasant enough to cheer up a chilly schoolnight.


----------



## SteveF (23 Mar 2018)

theclaud said:


> You did the right thing. A colleague gave me some St Peter's Plum Porter last week. It's a shallow affair compared to the Titanic, but pleasant enough to cheer up a chilly schoolnight.
> 
> View attachment 401193



Have to say that the Titanic is excellent, not normally my thing but am a bit of a convert.


----------



## smutchin (23 Mar 2018)

theclaud said:


> I like beer and I like cucumber



If you like cheese and you like peas...


----------



## SteveF (23 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Pale Rider is one of my favourites


It was very nice, though 5.2% is a tad stronger than I'd normally have for an IPA


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2018)




----------



## nickyboy (23 Mar 2018)

SteveF said:


> I did. .. It's fab..
> 
> View attachment 401190


Fark me, that looks absolutely delish


----------



## smutchin (23 Mar 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Fark me, that looks absolutely delish



Nice glass too.


----------



## User169 (23 Mar 2018)

https://www.reddit.com/r/beertrade


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Mar 2018)

DP said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/beertrade









Eek


----------



## User169 (23 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 401227
> 
> 
> Eek



Exactomundo Mossy. The internets are jittery in the wake of SESTA. The beer trade reddit has now disappeared.


----------



## smutchin (23 Mar 2018)

DP said:


> Exactomundo Mossy. The internets are jittery in the wake of SESTA. The beer trade reddit has now disappeared.



Anything with the word 'trade' in it? Sounds like another case of the Sdaffodilthorpe problem.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> After being impressed by Fourpure last night, I discovered today that their Tap Room is only a couple of eminently cycleable miles away. They're only open Friday and Saturday, so that's my Friday night sorted. I shall have to be disciplined, though, there's a ''beer feast'' just around the corner on Saturday.


I got to their tap room this evening and tried a Fourpure APA. They really have that rounded fruitiness thing sorted! @Maverick Goose mentioned their Flatiron Red on another thread, so I tried it out as well. Similar fruitiness, a little muted at first but it developed an enjoyable taste of aniseed. On account of fatigue and an empty stomach, I decided that 2 was enough for the rest of the ride home. But I got a couple of cans of their Easy Peeler, a citrus session IPA, to stick in the pannier. I should have bought 3 cans to take me to *85* but I'll have to stop at *84 2/3. * It is what is says it is, a citrus session beer, so no problems under the trade descriptions act. Dryer than the Fourpure's I've tasted so far with the fruit flavour closer to bitter lemon than hops but it does seem to go down well. 

I'm going back to that taproom.....


----------



## User169 (23 Mar 2018)

smutchin said:


> Anything with the word 'trade' in it? Sounds like another case of the Sdaffodilthorpe problem.



As I understand it, it’s cos the site owners can now be on the hook for the actions of users. Sending beer over state lines was always known to be a bit a bit dodgy, so it’s not surprising I guess that it’s gone. The cigar trade and gun deals subreddits have also gone.


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Mar 2018)

SteveF said:


> Have to say that the Titanic is excellent, not normally my thing but am a bit of a convert.


They did a Special Reserve version...woahhhh seriously rich, dark and fruity . I've only seen it on tap once, at Tweedies in Grasmere just before Christmas-I live in hope of a bottled version!. I was also really pleased to see Theakston's Old Peculiar (this is to strong dark beers what BoRap is to epic rock tracks) on tap at the Dog & Gun in Keswick. The 'spoons in the old courthouse is well worth a visit too if you're in these parts.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Mar 2018)

Just a passing local beer observation: if their prices don't use £ signs, it's a craft beer. (Or they can't find the sign on their keyboards.) Generally it's just numbers, like 4.5 or 7.1.

Is that the same throughout the UK?


----------



## User169 (24 Mar 2018)

One of my own. A spelt saison fermented with a blend of six Brettanomyces strains. My notes are a little hazy on what exactly went down, but it seems to have been dry hopped with mosaic and Nelson Sauvin. Not entirely sure when it was bottled, but six months ago I guess. 

Seriously nice looking beer and just shy of 8%. Very juicy - pineapple and mango - but also very dry, funky and a bit medicinal. The head disappears very quickly unfortunately.

I wish I had more of this left. I think I drank too much of it young when it wasn’t so good.


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Just a passing local beer observation: if their prices don't use £ signs, it's a craft beer. (Or they can't find the sign on their keyboards.) Generally it's just numbers, like 4.5 or 7.1.
> 
> Is that the same throughout the UK?


Posh (expensive) restaurants do it too

Another clue is the absence of capital letters


----------



## theclaud (24 Mar 2018)

DP said:


> Very juicy - pineapple and mango - but also very dry, funky and a bit medicinal.
> 
> I wish I had more of this left.


So do I! Sounds awesome.


----------



## User169 (24 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Posh (expensive) restaurants do it too
> 
> Another clue is the absence of capital letters



Be awesome if they used comic sans!


----------



## SteveF (24 Mar 2018)

A Dougal by Whim ales, 5.8% of blackness.. (and a pork pie)


----------



## SteveF (24 Mar 2018)

Followed by.... .






Quite creamy with a hint of.. .well, vanilla


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Mar 2018)

Grey Matter by Chorlton

Gose goes impy. They call it Imperial Gose with sweet orange

I quite like it


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Mar 2018)

I'm in the Pikcrow. They have a Yellow Belly in bottles at fifteen pounds!!!

I should have bought a dozen when they were a tenner in the local.

Meanwhile, Wander Beyond, Allure (a dipa)


----------



## theclaud (24 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Grey Matter by Chorlton
> 
> *Gose goes impy.*



Bring it on.


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Mar 2018)

And finally (for now)

The Garden Brewery, Croatian Imperial Stout. A 10.3% blockbuster with a list of adjuncts as long as my arm.

Sweet, dense, dark, fruity, cakey, boozy. As good as any dessert wine I've ever had. Wonderful


----------



## Daddy Pig (24 Mar 2018)

Excellent, 4pm and my 4 year old announces it's beer O'clock... and I wouldn't want to disappoint!


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> And finally (for now)
> 
> The Garden Brewery, Croatian Imperial Stout. A 10.3% blockbuster with a list of adjuncts as long as my arm.
> 
> ...


Was the 'like' for the"and finally" part, TC? cos I might have fibbed. There's time yet


----------



## theclaud (24 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Was the 'like' for the"and finally" part, TC? cos I might have fibbed. There's time yet


Hahaha the Like was cos the beer sounds luvverly. I gave no credence to the 'finally' bit in the first place.


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Mar 2018)

Ok, one more then

Siren Craft, Caribbean Chocolate Cake

I was a bit hasty in my initial judgement thinking it thin and uninteresting but as it flattens and warms it's totally what it says on the tin.

They shouldn't have kegged it.






Only 7.4%


----------



## Daddy Pig (24 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Ok, one more then
> 
> Siren Craft, Caribbean Chocolate Cake
> 
> ...


I also prefer my dark beers that bit warmer. I hate cold beer as it kills the taste buds. 

Very jealous as that's one of theirs I've always wanted to try.


----------



## User169 (24 Mar 2018)

Revisiting a classic. This stuff costs about 1.50 a bottle here and is just genius.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Mar 2018)

Had 2 nice sessions on Humpty Dumpty 3.9% nice ale


----------



## Daddy Pig (24 Mar 2018)

meta lon said:


> Had 2 nice sessions on Humpty Dumpty 3.9% nice ale


I'm assuming thats' the limit before you get too tipsy and fall off the wall?


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2018)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Mar 2018)

Right, a round the corner beer feast seems to have occurred. First drink was an Inception (seemed appropriate to me), an American PA style beer from Fourpure. It worked well, lightly hoppy and fruity. Then a Northern Monk Heathen shared with another of their New World IPAs. Heathen was good with a citrus tang while their NWIPA was fruity in an American way. 

My fellow booze cruiser needed the lavabo, so a trip to Villages microbrewery just along the railway arches. She had an Oboe porter while I sampled a Tasman Sea IPA, which supplied at least 3 of my 5 a day fruit. She was getting black tea and coffee from her porter, I was only getting coffee. Meanwhile, I was getting mango from my Tasman Sea. ''No, I'm not getting mango'' she said. Then she burped. ''My god'' she said as she reevaluated the burp, ''pure mango, what a subtle palate you must have!'' 

The return from the arches led us to the queue at Gypsy Hill brewery's stall in search of their milk stout that had been recommended by passing queueistas earlier on (Gypsy Hill's motto is ''Drink beer and talk to people.) When we got to the front of the queue, the milk stout, with its alleged banana tones, had finished, so we each had a half of their spring sour. Not a full in-your-face sour, just like a lot of unsweetened lemon in a lager. ''It doesn't taste like beer.'' was my companion's comment. 

We finished with Captain Cage's Mandarina from Canopy. Bitterest by far of the day's samplings, it was also agreeably fruity, it travelled well along the tastebuds.

*3 2/3 * to add to the beer accumulator.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2018)

What's an SPA? I just drank a Wylam Swipe Right and the tap label said it was an SPA. Their website says it's a ''smashed juice session pale. I make that an SJSP. Anyhow, a real fruit bomb. But after getting a whole load of fruity beers yesterday I was way over my 5 a day so, while it was an enjoyable beer, I was a little weary of the front-loaded tastes, I moved on to a Porterhouse Stout. This combination of lightly fruity at the front followed by a gentle but lingering bitterness, boot polish and black coffee, was just what I needed. That's another *2* to add to the pissed list.

*90 1/3*


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Mar 2018)

Excited?

Much


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Mar 2018)

Beerpeeps, I am off to Ghent this weekend for beer and bike racing; any bars to recommend or beers to look out for? I fancy trying out the University area this year and am not familiar with it, but students and beer usually mix well


----------



## User169 (27 Mar 2018)

Marmion said:


> Beerpeeps, I am off to Ghent this weekend for beer and bike racing; any bars to recommend or beers to look out for? I fancy trying out the University area this year and am not familiar with it, but students and beer usually mix well



't Velootje for something very different. 

Not sure if it's still opening though - the local authorities were trying to close it down I think.


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Mar 2018)

Cumbrian Legendary Ales have done an oatmeal version of their Vanilla Stout-the oatmeal adds a nice bit of depth and nuttiness. I also enjoyed Fell Ghyll (pukka golden session bitter), Almasty DDH Pale ( full of flavour for its 4.2% ABV thanks to the dry hopping) and Deya/Northern Monk/Verdant Hop City (fruitier than Miss Goodbody...calling @Fnaar , hoppier'n a box of frogs awn a griddle, 8.4% and my last beer of the evening in the Fell bar). My tastes have definitely changed beerwise-it used to be all hoppy/fruity IPAs for me, but now I find myself drawn more towards European styles, especially saisons and wheatbeers, and the efforts of our Trappist friends. IPAs have to be truly outstanding these days to impress me (I still love the likes of Jaipur and Cumbrian 5 Hop though).


----------



## User169 (27 Mar 2018)

DP said:


> 't Velootje for something very different.
> 
> Not sure if it's still opening though - the local authorities were trying to close it down I think.



This is the interior....


----------



## Daddy Pig (27 Mar 2018)

DP said:


> This is the interior....
> 
> View attachment 401751


What do they serve? Beer? Or more a bong and pancakes type of place?


----------



## User169 (27 Mar 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> What do they serve? Beer? Or more a bong and pancakes type of place?



Beer, but you kinda get what you’re given. Not entirely sure of it’s still open though. It breaks pretty much every HSE rule and might now have been closed down permanently. Having said that, this is Belgium and someone I know posted some piccies when he was there in February.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Mar 2018)

Dog and Bell diversion back from hospital visiting. Beat Ales brewery New Wave. A golden ale that starts with a friendly kiss and then sinks its bitter fangs into you. A Brockley brewery pale ale. It's got that slightly watered-down apple juice flavour which sent me to their website so I could identify the hop but the site was devised by young people using i-phones and I couldn't find anything out. I believe that's 2 more new ones but I'll have to do a search under Brockley to see whether I've tried it before.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Dog and Bell diversion back from hospital visiting. Beat Ales brewery New Wave. A golden ale that starts with a friendly kiss and then sinks its bitter fangs into you. A Brockley brewery pale ale. It's got that slightly watered-down apple juice flavour which sent me to their website so I could identify the hop but the site was devised by young people using i-phones and I couldn't find anything out. I believe that's 2 more new ones but I'll have to do a search under Brockley to see whether I've tried it before.



A quick search reveals that I've already had the Brockley pale and even commented on its appleiness before. 

So just one new one to take me to *91 1/3*


----------



## Spartak (28 Mar 2018)

Mix of two hops.... Amarillo & Summit. 
Give it a fruity bitter taste.... 

Very nice...


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Mar 2018)

Spartak said:


> & Summit.



Will, go on then, worrizzit?


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Mar 2018)

Cloudwater X Half Acre

A bonkers 10% TIPA

Massive, quite sweet, super expensive

[Picture upload fail]


----------



## Daddy Pig (28 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Cloudwater X Half Acre
> 
> A bonkers 10% TIPA
> 
> ...


Come on Mossie, show us your TIPA's...


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Mar 2018)

Now I'm having Hip City, the collaboration fit the Hop City event this week.

Northern Monk X Deya X Verdant X YCHHOPS DIPA in a funky can with a peel and reseal label for done reason.

Photo later


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Mar 2018)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Mar 2018)

Lunch in Gent


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Mar 2018)

Electric Marbles for them as likes their sour. I liked it but it's a bit alco pop






And Neon Raptor who have recently appeared from nowhere and can now be found everywhere.

It's the strangest thing; Turkish delight (yup), mint chocolate milk stout.

Despite all that weird going on, it's definitely beer and I quite like it


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Mar 2018)

Grandma's Cooking Recipes Vol. III

Tiramisu Sweet Stout

I have been known to make tiramisu comparisons before but this is the first beer to actually clan to be tiramisu inspired.

I would not say it was tiramisu which means either I or they do not not what we're on about


----------



## User169 (30 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Grandma's Cooking Recipes Vol. III
> 
> Tiramisu Sweet Stout
> 
> ...



Is that from Het Uiltje? Their Full English Breakfast inspired beer was similarly, misguided: I just don't want beans in my beer.


----------



## theclaud (30 Mar 2018)

DP said:


> Is that from Het Uiltje? Their Full English Breakfast inspired beer was similarly, misguided: I just don't want beans in my beer.


Not even Tonka beans?


----------



## User169 (30 Mar 2018)

theclaud said:


> Not even Tonka beans?



A bit undecided about Tonka beans - but you've reminded me that there is a new edition of Willy Tonka out!


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Mar 2018)

Wylam, It and Then DIPA.

Pineapple but not for the kids.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Mar 2018)

DP said:


> Is that from Het Uiltje? Their Full English Breakfast inspired beer was similarly, misguided: I just don't want beans in my beer.


It is. It's a collaboration with someone or other.

Not unpleasant nor is it tiramisu


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Mar 2018)

DP said:


> A bit undecided about Tonka beans - but you've reminded me that there is a new edition of Willy Tonka out!


I love that Cloudwater X Lervig Tonka bean one


----------



## User169 (30 Mar 2018)

tonka beans and scotch bonnet - scorchio!!


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Mar 2018)

DP said:


> tonka beans and scotch bonnet - scorchio!!
> 
> View attachment 402264


Is it horrid?


----------



## srw (30 Mar 2018)

DP said:


> Is that from Het Uiltje? Their Full English Breakfast inspired beer was similarly, misguided: I just don't want beans in my beer.


Not even coffee beans?


----------



## srw (30 Mar 2018)

DP said:


> Is that from Het Uiltje? Their Full English Breakfast inspired beer was similarly, misguided: I just don't want beans in my beer.


...or cocoa beans?


----------



## srw (30 Mar 2018)

DP said:


> Is that from Het Uiltje? Their Full English Breakfast inspired beer was similarly, misguided: I just don't want beans in my beer.


(I'm fully expecting a learned biological discourse on the difference between a bean and a berry)


----------



## User169 (30 Mar 2018)

srw said:


> (I'm fully expecting a learned biological discourse on the difference between a bean and a berry)



Was going to run a Fabaceae defense, but @theclaud has cunningly trapped me by citing one that I’ve already approved of.


----------



## User169 (30 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Is it horrid?



Could have been hotter frankly.


----------



## Daddy Pig (30 Mar 2018)

DP said:


> Could have been hotter frankly.


Never say that until the morning after....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Mar 2018)

Just before I left my beloved Dog and Bell this evening, the landlord told me that after all this hop-centred innovation, the next thing is tipped to be mucking about with malt. As I'd just ordered a half of Kent brewery's 12th night, a strong barley wine, I then had a little time to mull over the taste of a very dark and malty barley wine. I wish I'd tried a pint when I first arrived chilled to the bone. Pretty sweet at the front, rounding off nicely like a porter with a bit of a bitter aftertang. 

Before that, a pint of Kew brewery Hybrid, a heavily hopped beer, probably classed as an IPA. A little clouded fruitiness at the outset but dominated by an astringent and lingering bitterness. Too bitter for my taste but not a bad beer, in my reckoning.
After that, a Tillingbourne Hop Troll, a definite IPA, which also went from fruity to very hopped-bitterness at the end.

*2 1/2 *to add to the year's total. But as I think adding it all up I'm going to end up with a total that has sixths in it, and that's far too complicated for me, I'm going to add my wind-down 500ml St Austell Tribute to the list and drop 1/6th from the total. A bit thin, dry and yeasty flavoured for me.

*94.*


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Mar 2018)

Marmion said:


> Lunch in Gent
> View attachment 402128


The remainder of the day was similarly themed, until about midnight when jenever seemed a good idea. It wasnae.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Mar 2018)

Marmion said:


> The remainder of the day was similarly themed, until about midnight when jenever seemed a good idea. It wasnae.


Some sessions you pay for twice....


----------



## Maverick Goose (31 Mar 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Come on Mossie, show us your TIPA's...



You can't beat some nice TIPAs!




theclaud said:


> Not even Tonka beans?



Hawkshead Tonka Bean Porter...yumtus, as is the Tiramisu Imperial Stout (in both the high ABV takes the edge off the sweetness).


----------



## User169 (31 Mar 2018)

Citra Saison from BBNo. Top shelf saison.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Mar 2018)

I appear to have taken a single photo last night, not sure what it is tho


----------



## User169 (31 Mar 2018)

DIPA brewed with grape juice. Lovely stuff. Dangerously strong at 9%, but tastes more like 5%.


----------



## User169 (31 Mar 2018)

Marmion said:


> I appear to have taken a single photo last night, not sure what it is tho
> View attachment 402357



“Has anyone seen my dog?”

“I’ve taken him. Sorry”


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Mar 2018)

DP said:


> “Has anyone seen my dog?”
> 
> “I’ve taken him. Sorry”


Certainly very distinctive


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Mar 2018)

Brightside, a go to Manchester brewery, made The Full Manc hazy with hops in the FV. it's really good but a difficult sell in the Spoons where a lot is being refused


----------



## robrinay (31 Mar 2018)

A friend with gluten intolerance is coming round for a meal. These were the only gluten free beers I could get my hands on - the can cost over £4.00 so it’d better be good but do any of you know what these two beers are like?


----------



## srw (31 Mar 2018)

The Yellow Belly is damn good and a decent accompaniment to Simon Schama on Renaissances. The Siren choccy caramel pretty good, and the Hot Cross bun with blackberry jam perfectly decent.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (31 Mar 2018)

The weather is rubbish again with the temperature well down. I thought I would cheer myself up with what I consider a Summer beer.

Light but pleasingly bitter. Next to no road miles to get it to my preferred local off-licence. It goes down especially well in August at the Himley flood lit T-20 cricket.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Mar 2018)

Tonight's new beers:

A Deya Momentary Bliss. As it was 7% plus, I only had 2/3, reasoning I might end up with a round number in my new beers tally. A full fruity pineapple bomb with a light hoppy reminder that it's a beer slipping in at the end. (Perhaps it's in danger of tasting too much like an alcoholic fruit punch to really be what I'd call a beer.)

As it was rather sweet, I followed it with a Brick Tamarind Sour. Brick started in Peckham but have just opened a bigger brewery in Deptford. As yet no tap room there. Anyhow, in case there is anybody here working for the trade descriptions act, I can put your mind at ease. Very tamarindy and extremely sour.

No trade descriptions dispute over Pressure Drop's Chocolate Stout. Very stout, very chocolatey, and probably more barley than was in the barley wine I had last night. A novelty real beer.

I claim *2 2/3rds*.

Total: *96 2/3rds*


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Apr 2018)

robrinay said:


> View attachment 402424
> A friend with gluten intolerance is coming round for a meal. These were the only gluten free beers I could get my hands on - the can cost over £4.00 so it’d better be good but do any of you know what these two beers are like?


I've not had any of them but Burnt Mill are said to be "Britain's best new brewery" and I'm inclined to agree; all of the ones that I have had have been excellent.

I imagine the Brew Dog will be good too


----------



## robrinay (1 Apr 2018)

Thanks for that - well he drank the steel cut - quite cloudy like a wheat beer and liked it then went onto red wine so the brew dogs are in the fridge. I’ll try one of them later and let you know.


----------



## User169 (1 Apr 2018)

Dark, less funky times ahead...

https://beerandbrewing.com/brewers-brace-for-brettanomyces-shortage/?action=preview


----------



## robrinay (1 Apr 2018)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Apr 2018)

Doubling up


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Apr 2018)

I'm in the Buxton Brewery, the home of Yellow Belly and the next bus home isn't for four hours.

What am I going to do?


----------



## User169 (1 Apr 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> I'm in the Buxton Brewery, the home of Yellow Belly and the next bus home isn't for four hours.
> 
> What am I going to do?
> 
> View attachment 402502



Yellow Belly Sundae!

Edit: oooff - just clocked the prices


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Apr 2018)

DP said:


> Yellow Belly Sundae!


Innit


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Apr 2018)

DP said:


> Yellow Belly Sundae!
> 
> Edit: oooff - just clocked the prices


In reply to your edit...

... Cheap as chips


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Apr 2018)

Everards Tiger at the local..perfect Sunday


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Apr 2018)

My mum's in a vascular ward up at St Thomas' hospital. The nurses have extreme difficulty getting needles into the patients' arms.

I, on the other hand, am having absolutely no difficulty getting the Sharp's into me. The Atlantic pale ale went in without the slightest of scratches and the Wolf Rock Red IPA is going in quite splendidly. (Splendid is not a word I use as a rule but it just popped into my head and I thought 'why not?')

I'm claiming *1 2/3rds.
*
Oh heck, while I'm on Cornwall medicine, I thought I'd see if I could hold down a Proper Job. A kind of occupational therapy.... *2 2/3rds.*


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Apr 2018)

Yellow Belly Sundae is a smasher


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Apr 2018)

More from the Brewery


----------



## theclaud (2 Apr 2018)

#CARNAGE??

Did they know you were coming, Mossy?


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Apr 2018)

Thornbridge Tart. Passion fruit & Blueberry

Mouth puckering stuff


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Apr 2018)

Evarards Tiger again...bliss.my favourite ale bar none


----------



## robrinay (2 Apr 2018)

Sam Adams Boston Lager not the best US beer but much nicer than the stuff they serve really cold so Foreigners can tell it’s not p!&&


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Apr 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Brightside, a go to Manchester brewery, made The Full Manc hazy with hops in the FV. it's really good but a difficult sell in the Spoons where a lot is being refused
> 
> View attachment 402391


That's a shame..'Spoons Penrith have a bit of a disappointing beer selection, because any more quirky stuff just doesn't sell there apparently-there's always the Fell Bar though, and Dockray Hall has a decent selection too (I've spotted Wylam and Salopian on tap there).


----------



## Dirk (3 Apr 2018)

A 'New Zealand hopped amber maize ale'.
Quite pleasant after a heavy morning shopping session.


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 402819
> 
> A 'New Zealand hopped amber maize ale'.
> Quite pleasant after a heavy morning shopping session.


Looks like someone might have been giving you a whack-or-two while the shutter was open there, Dirk 

Thank you for immediately adopting the house style.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Apr 2018)

Family birthday tonight (grandmother of my grandchildren) but they came and visited my home territory. Bagged 2/3 of Fourpure's Apricot Gose (not sure about it, Fourpure's beers have regularly impressed me but this felt a bit like a copy. I'll check it again later to see whether my impression is confirmed). 

Then we went off to to ''Gin and Beer,'' where the females drank various gin concoctions and the poor solitary man drank a half of draught Westmalle Dubbel. I learnt that there are only a handful of places in the UK that serve it draught and I'm grateful that they chose round the corner from my place as one of the places to serve it. Rich, dark and rather luscious. (side note: I had a gin I really enjoyed finishing off for my unofficial stepdaughter, who didn't take to it. Gin, lime and Absinthe works for me....)

Followed by a Vedet IPA, again from the tap. Pretty dry for a ''new world'' style IPA, almost understated, but it was also a beer that didn't forget it was a beer and start pretending it was a fruit juice. Worth revisiting.....

Back home, winding down with a bottle of Radical Road, which still has me thinking I detect basil in there somewhere, thinking 'grandchildren and beer' covers my day so I really can't complain. 

And I'll have *1 2/3rds * to add to my running total.


----------



## Spartak (4 Apr 2018)

Estrella for me & GF Peroni for Mrs S.


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Apr 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Looks like someone might have been giving you a whack-or-two while the shutter was open there, Dirk
> 
> Thank you for immediately adopting the house style.



Yowza...deconstructing the paradigms of contemporary photography!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Apr 2018)

Tonight's trio of tipples:

A Boundary American pale ale. (I gather they're a Belfast Brewing Coop.) A bitter beer, slightly astringent, almost lemony at the front of the mouth, biting about two thirds back on the tongue, but that curiously left no aftertaste. 

A Crate session IPA. Rounder than the Boundary, with a middle of the mouth pungent bitterness that makes me think of aniseed (does anybody know if this taste is associated with a particular hop?). Light, but not absent, on aftertaste. 

A Hop Stuff Cascade pale, classed as one of their seasonal beers. The least favourite of HSB's concoctions so far, but they've set the bar pretty high, but at least it had a full hoppy aftertaste.

As the three all had a summery feel to them, with accordingly lowish alcohol levels (3.6% the highest), I found myself looking again and again at their stronger, fruitier beers on the board. But for some reason I refrained.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Apr 2018)

Licorice or aniseed is usually the malt isn't it? Interesting! What colour beer is it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Apr 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Licorice or aniseed is usually the malt isn't it? Interesting! What colour beer is it?


It was a pale ale but perhaps a very small tad darker than most. I thought that perhaps it might have been a hop but malt would also make sense. I may have to ask at a small local brewery for a second opinion. It's demanding work this beer business....


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2018)

Butcombe and Burts...... mmm.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2018)

My ride home from Westminster Bridge came perilously close to Fourpure's taproom. But I can vouchsafe for their peach sour. The perfect drink to refresh after a fairly warm ride. A recommended après-vélo drink. And it actually tastes of peach!

Suitably refreshed, time for a No Coast IPA. A beer, rounded, fruity at the front, tropically grapefruit. A good 'un.

Finished with a Fourpure Oatmeal Stout cos oats is good. Stout too. Listed as one of their ''Flagship'' beers, it wasn't distinctive enough to be flagship good, but thoroughly competent, I reckon.

Home again, but thanks to some careless work by LiDL shelf stackers or DGAF customers, I find what I thought was a Circadian is actually an Innis and Gunn Gunnpowder (see what they did there?) IPA. A surprisingly nice accidental buy.

*2 2/3rds* on the pint scale, and *0.33 * on the metric small pint scale.


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Apr 2018)

I've just been sampling some of my haul from the Crafty Sheepdog, a newish bottleshop in Keswick (must visit Keswick Brewery another time)- Yin Yan, a black IPL from Tractor Shed near Workington (black IPA cum lager with malty notes, yumtus) and Big Lush, an IPA from Ennerdale with lots of Mosaic hops (one of my favourite hops with its mellow fruity notes). Very drinkable though the Mosaic OPA (oatmeal pale ale) from Fell Brewery beats it IMO...very pleasing to see this old favourite back.


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Apr 2018)

Beer of the day; Lightning Sombrero, Gooseberry DIPA by Mad Hatter






It's not sour as might expect but the goosegogs are deffo there


----------



## theclaud (7 Apr 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Beer of the day; Lightning Sombrero, Gooseberry DIPA by Mad Hatter
> 
> View attachment 403322
> 
> ...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Apr 2018)

I have a bit of a dilemma. I know this is a beer thread but I reckon there's a case for allowing hopped mead as one of my one a days? Hopped, so it's simply a way of luring non-beer drinkers into BEER. And served on tap, like a BEER. Honeyed, pretty sweet and light on the hoppiness. Gosnell's - a Peckham outfit.

So beer people, can I class it as a new beer? I've looked for the mead thread but couldn't find it.....


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Apr 2018)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 403338


I don't get it


----------



## User10119 (7 Apr 2018)

The teen and I and @Skuhravy went to a most splendid Jeffrey Lewis and Los Bolts gig last night, and the venue had Roosters Yankee on tap. Well, it would have been rude to say no... A touch cloudy (we got the last couple of pints I reckon) but blooming tasty. 

Then I had another pint of something else but (forgive me comrades for I have sinned) I don't actually know what it was apart from nice 'cos I didn't go to the bar and Jeffrey was playing something loud when I was handed it...


----------



## Daddy Pig (8 Apr 2018)

https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...ews/secret-brewery-battle-could-kill-14494840
Hopefully there are enough MPs who like good beer not to let this happen...


----------



## Daddy Pig (8 Apr 2018)

This is very different... Had it maturing for a few months... 





On second inspection I love it!


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Apr 2018)

If you're down that there London, Cloudwater is on its way:



This reply made me smile:


----------



## User169 (9 Apr 2018)

Saison from Alvinne. Decent enough. Quite a clean one. Biut disappointing lack of gush - Alvinne used to be famous for surprising unsuspecting barpeeps.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2018)

Very warm walk into the village today.
This hit the spot.


----------



## User169 (9 Apr 2018)

More from Alvinne. Aged on Sauternes barrels. Woody vanilla all over this. Delish.


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Apr 2018)

DP said:


> More from Alvinne. Aged on Sauternes barrels. Woody vanilla all over this. Delish.
> 
> View attachment 403678


I want that one


----------



## User169 (9 Apr 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> I want that one



You’ve got a tap takeover coming up?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Apr 2018)

3 new ones for me.

Hop Star Chilli Beer. A solid bitter with a mild hint of chilli that builds as you booze without taking over. Enjoyable.

A VOG (Vale of Glamorgan - I had to ask) Lady of Liberty. It was sitting there right next to the Slater'sTop Totty. Another bitter, slightly more rounded in taste than the Hop Star.

Finally, a Dow Bridge Ratae'd (I just pointed at the pump, it seemed the easier option), a Leicestershire bunch. Fairly dark beer that likes to do a fruit and malt tap dance in the middle to back regions of the palate. Their site says it has a bittersweet finish. I say it has a sweetbitter finish.


----------



## nickyboy (9 Apr 2018)

I tried to be a proper nobber and post this whilst flying but thankfully the plane WiFi wasn't up to it

A semi decent plane beer. Wonders never cease


----------



## Drago (10 Apr 2018)

I got 40 pints of Irish Stout brewing in the man shed.


----------



## theclaud (10 Apr 2018)

User3094 said:


> Does your shed have a penis?


I think he just means it's the shed where he keeps the men.


----------



## User169 (11 Apr 2018)

Completely incomprehensible article from the Graun re ABInbev's brewing process....

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...wer-ab-inbev-develops-greener-bubbles-in-beer


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Apr 2018)

DP said:


> Completely incomprehensible article from the Graun re ABInbev's brewing process....
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...wer-ab-inbev-develops-greener-bubbles-in-beer





The Grauniad said:


> The method it has developed does not detract from the taste of the finished drink



That'll be the taste of:

Beck's
Budweiser
Castle Lager
Corona
Stella Artois
phew


----------



## srw (11 Apr 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Wonders never cease


If you travel Business Class you're more likely to get something reasonable....


----------



## srw (11 Apr 2018)

DP said:


> Completely incomprehensible article from the Graun re ABInbev's brewing process....
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...wer-ab-inbev-develops-greener-bubbles-in-beer


Press release written by the office junior on the morning after the launch party?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Apr 2018)

User3094 said:


> Does your shed have a penis?


Only when he goes in it


----------



## Daddy Pig (11 Apr 2018)

After all these alternative beers I've been delighted to go back to something traditionally British, and its absolutely delicious...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Apr 2018)

My 3rd pint of the night was a Wild Weather Serendipity. Serendipity is a creature created by crossing lemons with hops that lies on its back along the tongue and gets the mouth owner to imagine tasting various tropical fruits without actually tasting them. I was so confused by this that I half forgot what my first 2 newies tasted like.

Before that, a Burnt Mills Groves Saison. A good lemony beer with aromatic hops. Back 2/3rds of the mouth were where it worked its fruit on me.

Kicked off with a Cloudwater Vic Secret Pale. Fruity pineapples switching into a grapefruity hoppiness. Very flavoursome for a modest 3.9% beer.

A good trio for tonight's hunting.


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2018)

Salcombe Gold in the Hope & Anchor, Hope Cove.
Light, fresh and hoppy - very refreshing.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Apr 2018)

They're filming summert outside my house so I have not slept all week... Duvet day today. I can genuinely claim that Sean Bean kept me up all night again.

Anyway, bonus beery afternoon starts with Wylam's Midnight Train To Byker

Juicy, dank, boozy 10%'er


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Apr 2018)

Living La Vida Coco






It's supposed to be coconut burritint


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Apr 2018)




----------



## jongooligan (12 Apr 2018)

Wotsit like Mossy ^^^^? Taste anything like beer?


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Apr 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Wotsit like Mossy ^^^^? Taste anything like beer?


it's no Imperial Puft but it's nice enough.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Apr 2018)

An Imperial Rye IPA by one of Manchester's newer breweries; Pomona Island in collab with Cafe Beermoth.

Imperial? 9% so, yup
Rye? Asbodefinitely lutely
IPA? It's a hop bomb

I like it but it's a sipper


----------



## User169 (12 Apr 2018)

User3094 said:


> Our hipster friends at Punkdog are trying to tell us that this is a "black lager"....
> 
> View attachment 403953
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with schwartzbier - a fairly trad style from Thuringia. 

Guinness on the other hand a deffo a pissy stout


----------



## User169 (12 Apr 2018)

20 eurobeans, but Dang!


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Apr 2018)

DP said:


> 20 eurobeans



fark me!


----------



## jongooligan (12 Apr 2018)

DP said:


> Nothing wrong with schwartzbier - a fairly trad style from Thuringia.



Yes. Look out for Firebrick Tyne 9. Lovely stuff.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Apr 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> An Imperial Rye IPA by one of Manchester's newer breweries; Pomona Island in collab with Cafe Beermoth.
> 
> Imperial? 9% so, yup
> Rye? Asbodefinitely lutely
> ...


Malt loaf! I am getting malt loaf


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Apr 2018)

Venison's deer innit?






Dunham Massey Deer Beer; a proper good best bitter

Best bitter only has one fault; it makes me want a glass of scotch on the side


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2018)

As my downstairs antisocial neighbour was being hyperturdish this evening, I diverted to the Dog and Bell on my return from a hospital visit. A Slater's Premium took the edge off my thirst, a nice, rich and malty bitter followed by a Kew Brewery Midnight Stout, which filled all the remaining taste buds with that dark thing that goes on in mincemeat and spirit-laden Christmas cake. Novelty homecoming beer of the night, out of the LiDL beer emporium, a can of Festbier. Meanwhile, LiDL seem to have stopped stocking Radical Road beers. Big shame, it was pure craft on a budget.

I now have to finish my beer spreadsheet of the year to say how many newies I've had this year because, frankly, my attention span isn't that great.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Best bitter only has one fault; it makes me want a glass of scotch on the side


It's only a fault if you fall out of bed the night after drinking best and scotch together.


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Apr 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> This is very different... Had it maturing for a few months...
> View attachment 403548
> 
> On second inspection I love it!


One of my favouriteist dark beers ever!


----------



## Daddy Pig (13 Apr 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> One of my favouriteist dark beers ever!


I've got the 18 year old stashed away to try at some point...


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Apr 2018)

I thought I'd have missed all the Alvinne at Beermoth by now but it's next door to the post office and I had a parcel to post so I popped in.

Happy days. There's Cuvée Sofie which I'm starting with. Wow! It's incredibly good.

There's Cuvëe De Mortagnes to try as well, Borinage and Mano Negra too.

Blimey this Cuvée Sofie is good.


----------



## User169 (13 Apr 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> I thought I'd have missed all the Alvinne at Beermoth by now but it's next door to the post office and I had a parcel to post so I popped in.
> 
> Happy days. There's Cuvée Sofie which I'm starting with. Wow! It's incredibly good.
> 
> ...



Had a Cuvee Sofie last night. Brilliant beer - loved it. Almost balsamic notes!


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Apr 2018)

DP said:


> Had a Cuvee Sofie last night. Brilliant beer - loved it. Almost balsamic notes!


Reminded me of posh champagne. That yellow labeled one that tastes of honey.

Anyway, here she is, Sofie, my new favourite thing with two of her mates






And the bus can whistle. I might never see Sofie again so I'll stay a while longer.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Apr 2018)

The Cuvée Sofie is the Cloudberry one, btw. I think there are variations.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Apr 2018)

User3094 said:


> I sat there about 6 months ago...
> 
> View attachment 404098
> 
> ...


Oddly enough, so did I


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Apr 2018)

User3094 said:


> Was this your pint?


Nah, looks far too conservative. 

Tee hee


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Apr 2018)

Completing the set. Borinage, a grisette which is also fab and the perfect come down from the Cuvées


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Apr 2018)

Great cask manc beer.

7 brothers annoy me sometimes for irrational reasons but this, this I love

Orange, citrus, clever cask beer


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Apr 2018)

After 7 brothers, there had to be more numbers. 3 Fourpures.

Easy Peeler. A citrus IPA. Nice (but save the jazz till the end).

Hitchhiker. A peach IPA. Barman was at pains to tell me that it wasn't flavouring, it was peach pulp. It smelled and tasted of peach and went astonishingly well in the beer. I think Fourpure have dialled in a basic IPA and play around with adding things. In this case, the peach flavouring was dry enough not to make it a peach shandy.

Followed by a Chai Milkshake. A similar underlying IPA with strong cinnamon and cloves. Add just a hint of chilli.... About half way in I started getting the taste of banana. Bonkers works sometimes!

More numbers, because I've now got a spreadsheet that's up to date: *115 2/3 *new beers in pints and *2 1/3rd* Europints.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Apr 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Great cask manc beer.
> 
> 7 brothers annoy me sometimes for irrational reasons but this, this I love
> 
> ...



I went to a 7 Brothers tasting via Groupon. Lovely way to spend an afternoon

Anyhoo...I'm first for Saturday beer posting on account of being 8.5 hours ahead.

Adelaide is craft beer tastic although pricing is a bit eye watering. Kings Arms Hotel that only does South Australian stuff. Had the DIPA (good but fairly standard). Coffee stout is really excellent


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Apr 2018)

Today was a very good day (even if them nags didn't jump over them fences fast enough)


----------



## nickyboy (15 Apr 2018)

Hard ride today so popped into the local bottle shop and got a four pack of Fox Hat Metric IPA. 7%

It's good, but not great. Has all the forward hops but it just isn't quite bitter enough for me. No probs, plenty more to choose from next time


----------



## theclaud (15 Apr 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Hard ride today so popped into the local bottle shop and got a four pack of Fox Hat Metric IPA. 7%
> 
> It's good, but not great. Has all the forward hops but it just isn't quite bitter enough for me. No probs, plenty more to choose from next time
> 
> View attachment 404376



Where the Fox Hat?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Apr 2018)

theclaud said:


> Where the Fox Hat?


Up Hucking Fell?


----------



## Daddy Pig (15 Apr 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Up Hucking Fell?


I think Hucking Fell is somewhere in the lake district...


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Apr 2018)

They have a "crowler" machine in the bar that used to be Eddie McGrath's bicycle shop. It's a bartop thingy that seals cans so you can have a carry out. They say it lasts up to five days in the can do on Friday I bought one (950ml) to take to the BBQ yesterday. The beer was ruined; still drinkable but not the zingy refreshing gooseberry IPA that went in but something duller and altogether disappointing. The fruit had gone and everything was muted.

Won't be doing that again


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Apr 2018)

From the pub mentioned above, Hold Tight Don't Fight, DIPA by Verdant X Dry and Bitter

Tropical juice bomb. Looks like pineapple


----------



## Spartak (15 Apr 2018)

Mrs S. who is a Coeliac says this is one of the nicest beer's she has tried....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Apr 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> From the pub mentioned above, Hold Tight Don't Fight, DIPA by Verdant X Dry and Bitter
> 
> Looks like pineapple
> 
> View attachment 404461


Nah, they're daffodils.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Apr 2018)

Anyhow...

A Twickenham brewery Honey Dark Mild. I've said it before: there's not enough mild in this world. Honey, tick. Dark, tick. Mild, a bit too hoppy at the end for your average mild, but a tick anyway. A good journey beer, moved across the palate very deftly.

A Redemption Trinity, a light ale, flavoursome for its 3% ABV. Floral at the front, crafty in the middle, and bitter. A good beer but I wondered what weather it would be good for. Probably too much of a tangy bitterness for a really hot day but too thin for a cold one.

A Dow Bridge Acris. Big, almost vinegary, bang in the middle but no aftertaste. It left me feeling like it was an unfinished journey. Can't like them all....


----------



## nickyboy (15 Apr 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> From the pub mentioned above, Hold Tight Don't Fight, DIPA by Verdant X Dry and Bitter
> 
> Tropical juice bomb. Looks like pineapple
> 
> View attachment 404461


Looks like we've been in the same stuff Mossy, what are the chances??


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Apr 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> I've got the 18 year old stashed away to try at some point...


Now that's the kind of nice 18 year old that really interests me!


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2018)




----------



## MossCommuter (16 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 404608


Is the beer stone cold? 

Doesn't look a lot like the example on the brewery's website:


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Apr 2018)

Tickety Brew call this"Blinded By The Light"






I can't think why


----------



## nickyboy (17 Apr 2018)

Puttin' in them Hard Yards






Nice session IPA from NSW which went a treat with some Vietnamese street food in the sunshine


----------



## stephec (20 Apr 2018)

£9.00 for five litres, I might go back tomorrow and see if they've any left.


----------



## theclaud (20 Apr 2018)

stephec said:


> £9.00 for five litres



 Where???

Asking for a friend.


----------



## stephec (20 Apr 2018)

theclaud said:


> Where???
> 
> Asking for a friend.


In the reduced section of my local Tesco, they had six of them and I regret not buying more.

Best thing is that you're supposed to drink it in three days.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Apr 2018)

A couple of new to me beers in a 'Spoons earlier in the week: a Greene King IPA. (I've had plenty of Abbots before.) Trouble is that I can't really remember much about it. Then I had a Marston's Old Empire IPA, which I remember noting as a bit like the Greene King pint but a bit more intense. Average marks all round.

Last night, a Siren Suspended in Spelt. I've had their Suspended in Space before and enjoyed it. The spelt version was just a little cloudier, tropical fruit bomb at the front, short afterburn with hints of aniseed.

Tonight (owing to unseasonable warmth), an Anspach and Hobday Saison. If beer ever tried to create a scrumpy.....

And, in what looks like a sequence out of a random word generator, a Harbour Puffin Tears IPA. A mango-nosed bit of fun.

All finished off with a Wiper and True Bristol Crush. First impression was that it was a pretty good beer that had been watered down a little. But I ended up really enjoying its light grapefruitiness and light lemon aftertaste. It'd be an excellent après vélo beer.

There's another 5 new ones to the total.


----------



## User169 (21 Apr 2018)

From last night. Barrel aged Farmhouse Ale. Dry, fairly clean saison base, but the barrel aging gives loads and loads of oaky wine flavor. Not very carbonated - if you tried this blind you might think it were wine. Doesn’t seem to Score highly on ratebeer, but i thought it was great. Very much my kind of thing.

A big thank you to @MossCommuter for this one!


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Apr 2018)

DP said:


> From last night. Barrel aged Farmhouse Ale. Dry, fairly clean saison base, but the barrel aging gives loads and loads of oaky wine flavor. Not very carbonated - if you tried this blind you might think it were wine. Doesn’t seem to Score highly on ratebeer, but i thought it was great. Very much my kind of thing.
> 
> A big thank you to @MossCommuter for this one!
> 
> View attachment 405244


Top labelage


----------



## Spartak (21 Apr 2018)




----------



## User169 (21 Apr 2018)

More magic from Tommie Sjef. Pretty tart, but good wine and raspberry coming through.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Apr 2018)

DP said:


> More magic from Tommie Sjef. Pretty tart, but good wine and raspberry coming through.
> 
> View attachment 405375


Do want


----------



## User169 (21 Apr 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Do want



Made it to the post office today


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Apr 2018)

DP said:


> Made it to the post office today


w00t


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Apr 2018)

I've got two thirds of Four Pure Raspberry Chocolate stout, which is bit like having pudding before mains, and one-third of Verzet Oud Bruin Vineyard which is sour sour sour beer, just right for something spice.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Apr 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> I've got two thirds of Four Pure Raspberry Chocolate stout, which is bit like having pudding before mains, and one-third of Verzet Oud Bruin Vineyard which is sour sour sour beer, just right for something spice.
> 
> View attachment 405479


I haven't seen that Fourpure one at their taproom. It must be a small batch beer because it's not listed on their website either.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Apr 2018)

Nice little session on Hunters Devon Dreamer today..4.1% very nice ale


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Apr 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I haven't seen that Fourpure one at their taproom. It must be a small batch beer because it's not listed on their website either.


It's on Untap'd


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Apr 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> It's on Untap'd
> 
> View attachment 405495


Yes, I just saw that as I tried to find something out about it. But apart from that, I drew a blank. I'll buttonhole the barman when the tap room's next open. From what I know of their beers, they're not afraid of flavours and handle fruit pretty well.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Apr 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, I just saw that as I tried to find something out about it. But apart from that, I drew a blank. I'll buttonhole the barman when the tap room's next open. From what I know of their beers, they're not afraid of flavours and handle fruit pretty well.


That one is lush and knocks Imperial Stay Puft into a cocked hat


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Apr 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> That one is lush and knocks Imperial Stay Puft into a cocked hat


With apologies! I was mixing up my impy stouts! The Four Pure is nothing like Imperial Puft.

Bloody good though


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Apr 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> With apologies! I was mixing up my impy stouts! The Four Pure is nothing like Imperial Puft.
> 
> Bloody good though


Isn't the 4Pure one listed as a porter? Just for the purposes of making everything more confusing!

(I was just thinking about getting a taproom trail [Brick, Villages, Meantime, Hop Stuff's taproom] together but abandoned the idea when I found myself imagining a bunch of rather wobbly cyclists around Deptford, deliberating whether to cycle back or take the train or just sample a couple of other beers....)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Apr 2018)

Just popped out, as one does. 

A Brew Buddies Ginger and Grapefruit Saison. Light on the ginger, watery on the grapefruit, dry throughout.

A Magic Rock Saucery IPA. Started with lots of promise, full of fruitfulness, followed by a gentle but persistent bitterness. But enough of my life....

A Wylam Last Shot at Heaven. A yellow haze of mouth fun. Rich and fruity with something spicy (ginger?) to keep me guessing. 

*127 2/3*

I thought that after 3 pints my laptop would have finished backing up....


----------



## theclaud (22 Apr 2018)

Bristol Beer Factory Independence last night - one of my faves. And then I got two free pints of Hop Back Summer Lightning, as compensation after I ended up wearing approx 4 gallons of Tudor Black Mountain Stout.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Apr 2018)

theclaud said:


> ... I ended up wearing approx 4 gallons of Tudor Black Mountain Stout.


Probably not a good look.


----------



## theclaud (22 Apr 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Probably not a good look.


I flatter myself that I carried it off with a certain insouciance. The Summer Lightning might have helped...


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Apr 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Isn't the 4Pure one listed as a porter? Just for the purposes of making everything more confusing!
> 
> (I was just thinking about getting a taproom trail [Brick, Villages, Meantime, Hop Stuff's taproom] together but abandoned the idea when I found myself imagining a bunch of rather wobbly cyclists around Deptford, deliberating whether to cycle back or take the train or just sample a couple of other beers....)


yes, it's a porter but i was getting confused between that porter and another that I had afterwards. the second was Amundsen Chocolate Marshmallow whereas the Fourpure is chocolate raspberry.


----------



## User169 (23 Apr 2018)

Always a banker.


----------



## srw (25 Apr 2018)

It's stout, Jim, but not as we know it. Chocolate, yes. Dark malt (which is surely the defining feature of Stout) not so much.






Served with a side helping of negotiation with a recruitment agent.


----------



## srw (25 Apr 2018)

Oscar Wilde mild from somewhere in Essex. It has a not at all unattractive overtone of something woody.


----------



## theclaud (25 Apr 2018)

srw said:


> View attachment 405980
> 
> 
> It's stout, Jim, but not as we know it. Chocolate, yes. Dark malt (which is surely the defining feature of Stout) not so much.
> ...


Stout, my arse. Never mind the squirrel - you have an excellent ghost.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2018)

theclaud said:


> No. Yeastie Boys Gunnamatta Earl Grey IPA is yumtus. And I'm sure I had a brilliant green tea beer with an elephant on it the last but one time I was in Scottishland.


Just having a Gunnamatta, which I think should be sold as Beergamot. It is rather nice, however, with a strong bitterness combining well with the aromatic bergamot.

Just back from the Dog and Bell, where I had a Flipside (Notts) Franc in Stein, which didn't come in a Stein. Cost more than a franc too. Very blond for a golden ale. Quite rounded bitterness to it. A good beer.

Also a Wantsum Red Raddle. Confusing beer with a strong dry and woody bitterness persisting underneath hints of apple and dark malt. This possibly sounds ok on paper but the flavours didn't seem to meld; it was like they were all out of harmony with each other, tugging off in different directions.

Another *3*some for the year's spreadsheet. I think I"m in late May.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5224887, member: 259"]I miss mild. You hardly ever see it here, unfortunately. Brewdog have it sometimes, but it's a bit of a trek to Brussels for me.[/QUOTE]
Definitely not enough mild. I think it must have been effectively killed off before the current generation of brewers had left primary school. 

(I worked in a pub in the late 70s. I was told that if Alf came in for a mild I was to charge him 10p, not the current price of 12p because he was the only one that drank it. Thing is, though, Alf never came in.....)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5225058, member: 259"]There should be a law saying people with names like Alf, Hilda and Stan should get free drinks.[/QUOTE]
Grace, Bert and Amy (Aimées are disqualified) will get all jealous.


----------



## theclaud (25 Apr 2018)

theclaud said:


> Bristol Beer Factory Independence last night - one of my faves. And then I got two free pints of Hop Back Summer Lightning, as compensation after *I ended up wearing approx 4 gallons of Tudor Black Mountain Stout.*



I was back in the pub this evening and have been put straight - apparently it was Muirhead Chocolate Mild. I can only apologize for my lack of discernment when sucking beer out of my sleeves. Anyway, I had some in a glass, and liked it much better that way.


----------



## rich p (26 Apr 2018)

theclaud said:


> I was back in the pub this evening and have been put straight - apparently it was Muirhead Chocolate Mild. I can only apologize for my lack of discernment when sucking beer out of my sleeves. Anyway, I had some in a glass, and liked it much better that way.


Blimey, you're a right classy bird, if you dig deep enough...


----------



## jongooligan (26 Apr 2018)

Haven't been in here for a while as I'm under doctor's orders to cut right back on my drinking and lose thirty pounds. Before the doctor gave me the hard word I'd booked me and Mrs. jg on a craft beer tasting lesson at Newcastle Wine School and I had no intention of missing it so last night off we went to Blackfriars to drink some beer.

Brekeriet Picnic Sour - Only 2.2% abv but cheek puckeringly sour. A good drink for a palate cleanser.

Flying Squirrel Pilsner - Czech style with bread and honey notes

Steam Machine New England Session IPA - some malt and caramel but grapefruit is the dominant flavour

Oskar Blues Dale's Pale Ale - Bags of flavour. Orangey and quite bitter.

Almasty Double IPA - Cranking up the abv to 8% now. A modern English IPA aping the American style IPAs, big, bold and malty

Brewdog 5am Saint - An amazingly complex red ale. Berries, marmalade, chocolate and spice. Mrs jg's favourite

Mystery Ale - Served with the label concealed. Sweetish with bitter coffee and a coca cola appearance.

Durham Temptation - Saved the big hitter for last; 10% abv. Deep, malty and full of chocolate. Beautiful.

For the mystery ale we were asked to identify, firstly whether it was a classic or a modern craft beer. Most went for craft. We were then asked to pin down the style. Most couldn't identify the style, some went for a black lager. One swot went for a dopplebok. Modesty prevents me from identifying the only one to get it right, suffice to say he recently posted on here about Tyne 9 resembling a dopplebock or schwarzbier. The beer was revealed to be a classic, Ayinger Celebrator Dopplebok.

Afterwards we went to the Bodega on Westgate Road to continue our studies. A very enjoyable night. They're doing an Oktoberfest special soon so if I get down to my goal weight I'll maybe sign up for that.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Apr 2018)

Busy Beer week for me...

A Three Sods' Boho Bitter. A very good rich and rounded bitter - If I wasn't collecting beers, I'd have spent the session on it.

A Home Ales 5 star IPA. From a Key Keg, which is always a bit of a change from the usual cask beer. Good, more a bitter than an IPA for me, but not memorable. At almost £5 a pint it was overpriced.

Finished with a Redemption Big Chief. Who knew pineapple could transition smoothly into a rich bitterness? A very good taste-journey beer.

Home with another Yeastie Boys' concoction, their Bigmouth Session IPA. A bit thin after the earlier pints but an enjoyable dry kind of grapefruitiness to accompany the night's TV (Channel 4 Walter Presents stuff, Lifeline, aka _Pulsationes)_.

And there's an event at the new Brick brewery a few hundred yards up the road from the Dog and Bell tomorrow. I may soon be putting an end to late May.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Apr 2018)

What's happened to @John the Monkey ?

I miss his beer (and film) reviews


----------



## theclaud (27 Apr 2018)

nickyboy said:


> What's happened to @John the Monkey ?
> 
> I miss his beer (and film) reviews


And where is McGinty??


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Apr 2018)

Heard the news that Ticketybrew have decided to shut down because they cannot make money on cask beer.


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Apr 2018)

In other news; this is a tropical fruit, pineapple Lilt beer just right for long hot sunny days.






Also OK during torrential hail and thunder storms


----------



## Profpointy (27 Apr 2018)

After a trip to Belgium last year I have acquired a taste for Belgian beer.
It is available here, and some supermarkets stock a limited selection, but I've been buying it mail order, and collecting the matching glasses for the beers I like. I don't suppose they taste different, but it does enhance the enjoyment somehow.

So, some recommendation in no particular order:

Straffe Hendrik tripel
Bruges Zot
St Feullien (various styles)
St Stephanus 
Westamalle, particularly Tripel
La Chouffe 
Rochefort: 6, 8, 10 (be very careful of the 10 which, though tasty, is about 11.5% alcohol)


----------



## Beebo (27 Apr 2018)

theclaud said:


> And where is McGinty??


Lots of very good people have gone AWOL recently, 3BM, Adrian, TMN, Markymark, jefmcg, to name but a few, very sad.


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Apr 2018)

I'm gradually working my way through my haul from the Crafty Sheepdog in Keswick- Ennerdale Jasmine Gold (floral, full of flavour, a lovely session beer) and Ennerdale Reserve (stronger old school IPA, not too hoppy if you don't like that kind of thing but plenty of flavour and hoppy enough for those who do). I also spotted Ennerdale Darkest at the recently reopened Horse & Farrier in Dacre (a pukka stout, at the sweeter end rather than the dry end). Well worth a visit if you're in the Penrith/Ulllswater area (and don't forget the Brackenrigg a couple of miles down the road).


----------



## User169 (27 Apr 2018)

Bank holiday! 

This is best thing I’ve had from Tommie. Looks like cherryade. Soft acidity, very slight hint of funk and loads of grape flavor (it’s fermented with Hungarian kekfrancos grapes). 

At 7% its quite strong for this kind of beer, but it’s more like those low abv Italian fizzy red wines you can get rather than beer. Just brilliant.


----------



## srw (27 Apr 2018)

DP said:


> Bank holiday!
> 
> This is best thing I’ve had from Tommie. Looks like cherryade. Soft acidity, very slight hint of funk and loads of grape flavor (it’s fermented with Hungarian kekfrancos grapes).
> 
> ...


As the Germans say: _Bier nach Wein, lass es sein; Wein nach Bier, das rat ich Dir_.*

But Bier _mit_ Wein?!

*Roughly - wine after beer, yup that's good. Beer after wine - you'll have a very thick head in the morning.

(The webpage where I confirmed the German expression, which I first heard as a fairly young thing from my almost non-drinking parents, tells me that the Dutch say _Bier na wijn is venijn, wijn na bier is plezier_. Which is the opposite. And in English I'm sure I've heard something like _Beer, then wine - you'll feel fine. Wine then beer - you'll feel queer._ Which is also the opposite. But no-one has ever concocted a folk saying about drinking a drink that can't decide if it's wine or beer - which probably tells you that it's a very odd drink indeed.)


----------



## User169 (27 Apr 2018)

srw said:


> As the Germans say: _Bier nach Wein, lass es sein; Wein nach Bier, das rat ich Dir_.*
> 
> But Bier _mit_ Wein?!
> 
> ...



Well, as per Karel V, my preference as a Northern European is for the "sap van de dochter van de korenaar" over the "bloed van de druiventros". 

Nevertheless, we live in the 21stC and beer/wine mashups are a thing. There’s a link a few pages back to a Graun piece on a few examples.


----------



## User169 (27 Apr 2018)

Interesting one that I made. 

A stout flavored with vanilla and cocoa nibs. Pretty sure there’s some kind of infection in it, but it’s not gone sour,, more horsey/ leather. Persistent head and chocolate. 

I’d like to think this is what 19thC stouts tasted like as they were all likely infected with Brett.


----------



## srw (27 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5226754, member: 259"]In fact it's the same. Venij means nastiness, plezier means pleasure.[/QUOTE]
Oh yes. Doh.


----------



## User169 (28 Apr 2018)

Dank, onions, dill, sweat, irritating to the throat. Bloody brilliant!


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 Apr 2018)

DP said:


> From last night. Barrel aged Farmhouse Ale. Dry, fairly clean saison base, but the barrel aging gives loads and loads of oaky wine flavor. Not very carbonated - if you tried this blind you might think it were wine. Doesn’t seem to Score highly on ratebeer, but i thought it was great. Very much my kind of thing.
> 
> A big thank you to @MossCommuter for this one!
> 
> View attachment 405244


Buxton do consistently good, not to mention interesting beer IMO, but seem to fly under the radar a bit compared to some other, shall we say better known breweries. Chorlton's sours always impress as well-I sampled the Citra Sour in the Fell Bar last night;an interesting mix (interesting drug?) of hoppy and sour . Fell's own Mosaic OPA is a pukka single hop beer as well. Northern Whisper's Oppenchops is a very well balanced sessionable golden ale (their Yammerhouse is a bit more hop forward and didn't last long at the Fell Bar). Perhaps my favourite beer from this week is Burning Sky's Saison a la Provision-c'est les boules de un chien mes amis. This is probably my top beer style atm, I still love the big hop forward IPAs (such as Northern Monk's Heathen) but my tastes are leaning more towards European styles these days. Vive les freres trappistes!


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Apr 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Burning Sky's Saison a la Provision


 You have to find a bottle of Burning Sky Cuvée then. Absolutely my favourite at the moment


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Apr 2018)

I was going to collage later but some things simply can't wait.

This brewery made an 8.7% DIPA with masses of mosaic, citra, Simcoe and Denali. Oh they used a Brett yeast alongside their own. They used osts in the malt and then they chucked 100kg of farking honey in the FV!

Nutters

But when the brewery is Magic Rock you think, "well ok, I'll have a go" and you find it's delicious. It's a hop bomb fo sho and the creamy body is there and then the honey.

Weird and wonderful; it's Botany of Desire


----------



## SteveF (28 Apr 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> I was going to collage later but some things simply can't wait.
> 
> This brewery made an 8.7% DIPA with masses of mosaic, citra, Simcoe and Denali. Oh they used a Brett yeast alongside their own. They used osts in the malt and then they chucked 100kg of farking honey in the FV!
> 
> ...



That just looks ..... Wrong


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Apr 2018)

DP said:


> Dank, onions, dill, sweat, irritating to the throat. Bloody brilliant!
> 
> View attachment 406340


If my rather jet-lagged nephew wakes up in time, we may wander over to their tap room in a short while. HopStuff's Double Dry Hopped IPA is a wonderful beast. Maybe Brew Brothers' is just as good.


----------



## User169 (28 Apr 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If my rather jet-lagged nephew wakes up in time, we may wander over to their tap room in a short while. HopStuff's Double Dry Hopped IPA is a wonderful beast. Maybe Brew Brothers' is just as good.



If you go into BBNO taproom, say hi to Floris, the Dutch guy that runs the place for me.


----------



## srw (28 Apr 2018)

DP said:


> say hi to Floris, the Dutch guy that runs the place for me.


...and I hope he does a good job for you.


#theusefulnessofthecomma


----------



## User169 (28 Apr 2018)

Generation V - a Brett DIPA from Buxton.

A big beer. Quite dark by modern iPA standards. Loads of horse and leather in this one and a pithy citrus finish. Yum!

Thank you to @MossCommuter for this one!

(No comments on the “lawn” please)


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Apr 2018)

DP said:


> Generation V - a Brett DIPA from Buxton.
> 
> A big beer. Quite dark by modern iPA standards. Loads of horse and leather in this one and a pithy citrus finish. Yum!
> 
> ...


Phew


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Apr 2018)

DP said:


> If you go into BBNO taproom, say hi to Floris, the Dutch guy that runs the place for me.


Owing to a jet-lag event plus a missed baby-sitting event, we managed to get to the start point of the 'Bermondsey Mile' just in time not to get served. Pedalled back to Villages, and then on to Hop Stuff's Taproom just in time for their DDH to go off tap. Brew Buddies will just have to wait another week till Floris tells me all about your secret side... I did clock up one new one, an Anspach and Hobday Gose, which worked well enough Probably not distinctive enough beyond salty sourness to be particularly memorable but not bad.


----------



## Dirk (29 Apr 2018)

Yup! That's seriously hopped!


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Apr 2018)

Anyone know Cuvée De Ranke? Is it worth a small investment?


----------



## User169 (29 Apr 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Anyone know Cuvée De Ranke? Is it worth a small investment?
> 
> View attachment 406588



Only had it once, but liked it! 

Get it!


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Apr 2018)

DP said:


> Only had it once, but liked it!
> 
> Get it!


It's cheap cheap too so tomorrow


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Apr 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> You have to find a bottle of Burning Sky Cuvée then. Absolutely my favourite at the moment


I was in the Hanging Bat in Embra the other week ( a fine establishment well worth visiting if you're in Auld Reekie) when I spotted some, but I absaloutely had to run to get my train .. ..I also thoroughly recommend the Abbotsford if you're looking for a real old school Embra oozer, and the Orkney Brewery Swannay Best.The Wiper & True red wine BA Imperial Stout and Hawkshead Tonka Bean Porter were in top form at the Bat! Glasgow on Friday, maybe a few beers as well as some art. There are a couple of good bottle shops near Kelvingrove for the discerning beer picker. Valhalla's Goat in Byres Road is meant to be well stocked too...churs!


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Apr 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> he Wiper & True red wine BA Imperial Stout and Hawkshead Tonka Bean Porter


Do want


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Apr 2018)

DP said:


> Only had it once, but liked it!
> 
> Get it!


I liked it, very much


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Apr 2018)

This is better. Quality!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Apr 2018)

After being very critical of Meantime beers, following a recent visit to their taproom, which I think I described as ''micro-corporate'', I walked into one of their pubs and had a very enjoyable fun and fruity ''Kiwifornian Dream'' followed by a Cali Pale Ale, which was a little dryer, a little more bitter, but still enjoyable. So, a couple of humble beers as I eat humble pie.

Also, in the pub next door, a Southwark Brewery Blonde. Light and fresh but a bit unmemorable.

Still, there's another three.

Plus, the pub garden now has an emergency fire exit which leads into the garden of the pub next door. Brilliant for those rare occasions your drinking session is menaced by the pub catching fire.


----------



## User169 (1 May 2018)

This is a decent beer, but I don’t think Tonka beans are really my thing.


----------



## theclaud (1 May 2018)

DP said:


> This is a decent beer, but* I don’t think Tonka beans are really my thing*.



 Fickle lot, you beanos.


----------



## User169 (1 May 2018)

theclaud said:


> Fickle lot, you beanos.



Tru dat.


----------



## nickyboy (2 May 2018)

Another hot and expensive place

Moonzen Brewery Jade Emperor IPA. 7.0% abv and 60 ibu so...strong and bitter.







Pretty decent stuff. HK (like everywhere it seems) is in the throes of the craft beer revolution so it's easy to find decent stuff...so long as you don't expect 'spoons pricing


----------



## User169 (2 May 2018)

User said:


> @DP any standout bar recommendations in Leiden, Arnhem, Den Bosch, or Dordrecht?



Leiden is notoriously duff for beer. Lemmys is OK, but can get pretty busy. I expect it won't be long before someone opens a more crafty place there. 

Rather oddly, Den Bosch has a Thornbridge bar, but it's Brabant so you'll get a decent welcome wherever you go.

Arnhem and Dordrecht I don't know at all, although Cafe Beugel in Arnhem seems popular with the beer nerds. 

Are you planning a trip?


----------



## srw (2 May 2018)

After a morning at the British Museum with Rodin and the Ancient Greeks, lunch at Lowlander on Drury Lane.

Westmalle Dub draught.





Troubadour Obscura. Spicy double.





And a Vedet penguin.






Wondering who would buy a Big Chouffe...


----------



## User169 (2 May 2018)

srw said:


> After a morning at the British Museum with Rodin and the Ancient Greeks, lunch at Lowlander on Drury Lane.
> 
> Westmalle Dub draught.
> View attachment 407017
> ...



Megablend is usually pretty good, but the price is a bit steep. Depends on the vintage though I guess.


----------



## srw (2 May 2018)

DP said:


> Megablend is usually pretty good, but the price is a bit steep. Depends on the vintage though I guess.


£38 a bottle! Ouf. (If I'm allowed a French-spelt interjection).

I didn't see that - I was looking firmly at the small bottles of dark beer.


----------



## User169 (2 May 2018)

¡Ay caramba! as they prolly never say in Huddersfield. Quite a chili hit on this one.


----------



## MossCommuter (2 May 2018)

DP said:


> ¡Ay caramba! as they prolly never say in Huddersfield. Quite a chili hit on this one.
> 
> View attachment 407037


Lush innit


----------



## User169 (2 May 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Lush innit



Blimmin hot. Collab with DeMo I just realized.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 May 2018)

Tonight's trio comprised....

A Siren pompelmocello (''Is that Italian for grapefruit?'' ''It means small grapefruit'') Sour. Sour. But like all the sours I've drunk recently, lemon citrus is the overwhelming source of the sourness. Good, though. Just a bit of a wasted conversation at the bar. I demand my grapefruit!

A Wild Beer Co Evolver IPA. If you've ever imagined a banana sandwiched in wormwood bark. you'll know what this tasted like. Just a hint of pineapple in with the banana.

A Five Points XPA. Again, that really hard, dry bitterness of the previous beer, without the bananas. Dry, almost thin grapefruit and something floral at the front, combining with that kind of bitterness that laminates the length of the tongue plus a bit of roof work at the back of the palate.

Took me a bottle of Aldi Citrus Wave to wash away that bitterness....


----------



## MossCommuter (2 May 2018)

Another shout for experiences

Is this worth a modest investment?


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 May 2018)

DP said:


> This is a decent beer, but I don’t think Tonka beans are really my thing.
> 
> View attachment 406882


I say old bean what...or as they say where I'm off to tomorrow, youse cannae say that ya neepie!


----------



## User169 (3 May 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Another shout for experiences
> 
> Is this worth a modest investment?
> 
> View attachment 407071



Never heard of it. You should deffo buy it!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 May 2018)

DP said:


> Never heard of it. You should deffo buy it!


To invest or ingest?


----------



## MossCommuter (3 May 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> To invest or ingest?


Have a guess


----------



## MossCommuter (3 May 2018)

DP said:


> Never heard of it. You should deffo buy it!


I have one; did a bit of reading up. The brewery in Belgium is organic and each year chooses one variety to make a wet hop beer to be drunk young (so no investment potential). All the 2017 is sold which makes having one a bit more exciting. The cascade harvest must have been good last year because that's what this beer is made from.

https://www.plukker.be/en/beers/single-green/






it looks a bit like canned John Smith's circa. 1984 and oddly enough has the same mouthfeel and approximates the flavour.

Don't bother


----------



## jongooligan (3 May 2018)

srw said:


> After a morning at the British Museum with Rodin and the Ancient Greeks, lunch at Lowlander on Drury Lane.
> 
> Wondering who would buy a Big Chouffe...
> 
> View attachment 407023



Hell's teeth! I reckon a Eurostar ticket to Belgium would cost you less than a run through that menu.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 May 2018)

Accidentally happened into the local taproom. 

2/3rds of a Verdant Pulp Double IPA. Talk about intense! Pineapple nose, deep pulpy middle with a long dry bitterness. A slow sipper.

A pint of Wild Weather Colour of Desire. Fruity in a tropical kind of way and far longer and lighter (but not lightweight) than the Verdant - a lovely warm evening beer. In the fruit ensemble, there was a kind of lemon descant that persisted, keeping the light hoppiness even lighter.


----------



## stephec (3 May 2018)

srw said:


> After a morning at the British Museum with Rodin and the Ancient Greeks, lunch at Lowlander on Drury Lane.
> 
> Westmalle Dub draught.
> View attachment 407017
> ...


Big bottles are perfect for sharing?

I'll treat my imaginary friend then.


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 May 2018)

Ah'm currently in 6 degrees North in the wilds of Partick ( could it be the Dalston of Glasgow?) enjoying a 6 degrees Brevet Saison-a most agreeable example of the style, less, er, funky than some so a good one if you're new to the style. Next up: 6 degrees Bombini Honey Beer, definitely a stoater...they havnae gone too over the top with the honey. Finally a Fierce Heifen Hefe weissbier (Weiss Weiss baby ). Fierce always do some braw beers!


----------



## nickyboy (4 May 2018)

Sun most definitely over the yardarm

Cranked it up a notch..Lionrock Brewery "Expendables". Not billed as a DIPA but at 8.1% it might as well be

Unctous, a little sweet with loads of tropical fruit and a big bitter kick at the end (74 IBU). Me like


----------



## jongooligan (4 May 2018)

*I'm not supposed to be drinking but.....................................................





From R - L. 
Smoking Blonde, mild, with a low hop content and smoked malt. Mrs jg liked this one at our recent craft beer tasting class.

Bede's Chalice, a Belgian style tripel. Can't wait.

Imperious, a limited edition Imperial Russian Stout aged in oak whisky casks. It's their Temptation Imperial Stout which is so absolutely delicious before it's been stored in a whisky cask. My teeth are wattering at the thought of it.

The doctor has allowed 'the occasional drink' so what should it be? Carling Black Label? John Smiths Smoothflow? Not bloody likely.

*Last time I'll mention it. Promise.


----------



## Daddy Pig (4 May 2018)

Old skool for me tonight but still one of my favourite golden ales...


----------



## User169 (4 May 2018)

Rye beer from south NL. Nice brew.

Waiting for a CCer!


----------



## gavgav (4 May 2018)

After the week I’ve had, dealing with staff in my team who need to grow up and get on with each other, I’m in serious need of this!

Butty Bach from Wye Valley Brewery


----------



## Daddy Pig (4 May 2018)

gavgav said:


> After the week I’ve had, dealing with staff in my team who need to grow up and get on with each other, I’m in serious need of this!
> 
> Butty Bach from Wye Valley Brewery
> 
> View attachment 407425


Sounds like you need a few....


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 May 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Old skool for me tonight but still one of my favourite golden ales...
> View attachment 407406


Summer lightning, had me a blast!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 May 2018)

I couldn't not on this very welcome and pleasant sunny evening, what with an open taproom within pedoodling distance.

Fourpure Calvados Saison. A slightly sour apple and lemon flavour hovering over a dark hoppy base. 

Fourpure Four Cauldrons, listed as a spiced pale ale, got me expecting a Glühbier kind of concoction. But it was more subtly spiced than I expected. Each mouthful started with a tingle of ginger which oddly didn't build up but quickly faded. Hints of cinnamon and another earthy flavoured spice which my tastebuddies couldn't identify. 

A quick look at the 15 or so listed beers on tap told me that there weren't any new ones for me to try. But a look at their cans brought my attention to their Morning Star. ''Porter with Vanilla, French and American Oak'' it says on the can. If you made a straw out of a chocolate-covered Tunnock's caramel wafer and sucked your porter through it, you'd be somewhere near to the flavour. Gorgeous. Glad I bought 3 cans for my 3 pockets.


----------



## Daddy Pig (4 May 2018)

Vintage like me... but with less body...


----------



## MossCommuter (5 May 2018)

A big fat out in Huddersfield


----------



## nickyboy (5 May 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> A big fat out in Huddersfield
> 
> View attachment 407531


That looks like a proper night out. And I like the look of the prices (but not so much the pint of Tropicana top right..
what is it?)


----------



## nickyboy (5 May 2018)

HK Yao IPA whilst watching Stoke currently beating Palace (sorry @User ). In a frighteningly authentic basement pub. I could easily be in a slightly seedy Mancunian boozer







Beer is ok 'suppose


----------



## MossCommuter (5 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> That looks like a proper night out. And I like the look of the prices (but not so much the pint of Tropicana top right..
> what is it?)


I don't know what it is


----------



## SteveF (5 May 2018)

Gordon is not deceased, rather smokey for a golden ale....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 May 2018)

SteveF said:


> Gordon is not deceased, rather smokey for a golden ale....
> 
> View attachment 407619


I'm so glad to hear the news about Gordon!


----------



## MossCommuter (6 May 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> I don't know what it is


Just remembered; it's the Chorlton Lemon Sour


----------



## srw (6 May 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm so glad to hear the news about Gordon!


This is Gordon:





The living thing is a Gorgon:





Ancient Greek - and the cup (earthenware?) looks rather Greek too.


----------



## Dirk (6 May 2018)

That nice I had to have 3 of them.........


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 May 2018)

For me this is heaven.
Great day BBQ and Woodford.


----------



## Daddy Pig (6 May 2018)

BBQ season has finally hit...

A rather unassuming start to BBQ beer season but a thirst quencher none the less...






Then I got thinking about my diet...
When else but a BBQ do you eat a whole weeks worth of meat in one sitting...


... Better pour another beer as I finish off the sausages....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2018)

meta lon said:


> View attachment 407830
> For me this is heaven.
> Great day BBQ and Woodford.


Oi, where is my Wherry?


----------



## NorthernDave (6 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 407752
> 
> That nice I had to have 3 of them.........



Ghost Ship is a fine pint.

Tonight's BBQ was accompanied by 13 Guns:





Which was good, but not as good as the excellent Williams Joker IPA:


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2018)

My mother has guests and suggested going out to a local pub tomorrow. So I went and reconnoitred. Food, tick. 

First tried a Whitstable Brewery Winkle Picker. Too close to the intense bitter hop fetish of nearby Faversham's Shepherd Neame for my taste. Couldn't possibly recommend that one to them.

Noticed that they had Villages' Rodeo on a tap, asked the landlord whether it would still be on tomorrow. No, he said, there was only about 3 pints of it left in the barrel. ''Shame'' I thought, Deptford's first brewery since 1905, etc, etc. ''I'll help finish it, then'' I said. Keg duly delivered a very bubbly fart into the bottom of the glass and died. Hmm. Not feasibly recommendabubble.

In the spirit of endeavour, I risked a 3 Sods Mudpuddler black IPA. This immediately fell foul of the Tirades Description Act because there was no way it was an IPA. More an intensely dry caramel and barley stout. 

Defeated, I had a Gypsy Hill Hepcat, listed as a session IPA. First impression was that the beer was off. second impression was that the beer was definitely on. A hop tablecloth, on which had been laid, first elderflowers, then apples, and finally a whole load of remarkably-unbitter grapefruit. Well, at least I know what _I'_m having tomorrow.....

I claim another *3 * for the accumulator. (Which takes me beyond 147, or the equivalent of a third of the way into June. Like the weather....)


----------



## User10119 (6 May 2018)

Gig*! Pub**! Pints! Two thereof!
It's almost becoming a habit.... Leeds Pale Ale, and then (because that was all gone) a pint of Landlord.



*The blinking marvelous Steven Adams and the French Drops. Highly recommended.
**The Fulford Arms, also highly recommended.


----------



## srw (7 May 2018)

When in Brittany...






It's supposed to remind me of gambolling through the fields of buckwheat which enliven the place in July and August. Since I don't know what a buckwheat field looks like and I don't think I could have spotted the buckwheat it was brewed with I'm not sure it was particularly effective. Still, as a cold French brune a couple went down well with a lunchtime galette sarrasin.


----------



## jongooligan (7 May 2018)

Split a Durham Smoking Blonde with Mrs. jg in the garden.






Right tasty. Both of us getting the obvious smoke. I could taste marmalade, maybe suggested by the colour. Mrs. jg could taste coriander.
Not usually a fan of smoked beer but this is nicely nuanced by which I mean it's not overpowered by the smoke. Worth looking for.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 May 2018)

Well, I think I pulled off my pub night with my 85 year old mother and her Swiss family, even managing to get a very good cook (Italian mother....) to enjoy a pizza in England! We started on Villages Rodeo for local flavour and they suggested citrus, particularly grapefruit. That's about right for Villages. I then wandered over to Sussex for a Lost & Found Fomosaic APA, which is one fruity Mofosaic, while mum got given a Villages Rafiki and my cousin got a Renegade IPA. General approval....

As the glasses were empty when a longish cab wait was announced, a Lost and Found Fomosaic went to my cousin, and a Tiny Rebel Fubar pale found its way into my glass. I can't find anything about it on their website, though it did remind me that I need to catch a CWTCH before the year is out. Another light and summery grapefruit number.

2 Newies for me, I think.


----------



## nickyboy (9 May 2018)

You know what's better than beer?

Free beer







Fourpure Brewery Juice box IPA in the Draft House, Seething Lane, Tower Bridge

They ran out after pouring 3/4 pint so they gave it to me for free! I've asked them.whats the next pump expected to run out for when I finish this


----------



## User169 (9 May 2018)

The Bank hol tomorrow. Kicking off with an Irish saison. Quite estery on the nose, but the flavor is all cab sav.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> You know what's better than beer?
> 
> Free beer
> 
> ...


It's a fruity little Bermondsey beer, isn't it? I keep thinking I should organise a Bermondsey mile ride following the short little under the railway arches route suggested here: http://www.beerguideldn.com/article.php?ID=5 but Friday evenings are pretty busy at the taprooms and Saturdays many people are involved in other important life stuff.

(Currently adding a Gypy Hill Denali to my new beers list: a light and tangy lemon and grapefruit pale ale, very suitable for summery evenings. I never knew Denali was a hop until now, I thought it was a dyslexic denial.)


----------



## Elybazza61 (9 May 2018)

Just opened a box of goodies from here

https://www.beautifulbeers.co.uk


6 bottles of Kwaremont (with a glass), 3 Duchess de Bourgogne red,6 Verhaeghe Echt Kriek and 3 Maredsous 8 Brune.


----------



## MossCommuter (9 May 2018)

Elybazza61 said:


> Duchess de Bourgogne


a fine example of its eccentric style but not my thing. I described it, online, as Sarsons and demarrera and the brewery immediately gave me "a like"


----------



## User169 (10 May 2018)

Bank holiday!


----------



## srw (10 May 2018)

Perfectly decent blonde






Apparently has seven plants and some honey. They're subtle.


----------



## Dirk (10 May 2018)




----------



## theclaud (11 May 2018)

DP said:


> Bank holiday!
> 
> View attachment 408534


Best label ever! Hope it delivered.


----------



## User169 (11 May 2018)

theclaud said:


> Best label ever! Hope it delivered.



Pretty chili forward, but enough cinnamon and chocolate to balance it out. Very decent.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 May 2018)

just had a few Hunters Half Bore..nice 
I've had it many times


----------



## MossCommuter (11 May 2018)

Port Street Beer House had a Lervig takeover. Lots of bonkers strong beer but I have a long evening ahead and settled for Oakham Citra


----------



## theclaud (11 May 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Port Street Beer House had a Lervig takeover. Lots of bonkers strong beer but I have a long evening ahead and settled for Oakham Citra
> 
> View attachment 408676


I love that stuff. I had Bristol Beer Factory Twelve Apostles last night. Same grapefruit-in-the-face sensation but stronger and with a really bitter pithy thing going on. Yumtus.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 May 2018)

Yumtus ,my new favourite word @theclaud


----------



## theclaud (11 May 2018)

meta lon said:


> Yumtus ,my new favourite word @theclaud


Tis a McGintyism!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 May 2018)

User13710 said:


> During my recent reluctant absence I have been consoling myself by trying various beers, all of which I thought were [to quote absent friends, ] 'very nice', except for the Citrus Wave that is, which was Eau de Toilet Duck .
> 
> 
> View attachment 408672


The Citrus Wave was very disappointing, wasn't it? They used to do a much better Cascadian East and a rather fine Radical Road (well, apart from the fact that the bottle was far too small), but they are no longer stocking Stewart beers. 

Good to see you back on the beer rambling.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 May 2018)

Oh, and a strong south-easterly blew me into Bermondsey, where I sought refuge from the wind with a pint of Fourpure Saharan Sun Saison. Fruity with citrus tangs and a marked, but not heavy or lingering, grapefruity bitterness.

Then, sensing it was that time of afternoon, I had a pint of their Tea Time. A light session IPA which left me wondering whether the fact I thought I could detect the taste of tea was pure (fourpure) autosuggestion. I'm convinced, though, that it tasted more of tea than Lipton's Iced Tea ever did.... Very, very drinkable.


----------



## MossCommuter (11 May 2018)

Skolly's on the beer thread! w00t

Good to see you looking so well @I like Skol


----------



## User169 (11 May 2018)

Putting a further dent in my Tommie Sjef collection. This one is aged with sage and you can certainly taste it. 

Sage and onions all over it. An almost menthol finish. Refreshingly tart with very little funk.

Just great.


----------



## Spartak (11 May 2018)

Tonight's refreshment....


----------



## Dave 123 (11 May 2018)

Spartak said:


> Tonight's refreshment....
> 
> View attachment 408733



Mrs Dave used to work at the firm who bred the wheat for Erdinger. We used to get free bottles from time to time. Now she works in potatoes, I sometimes get crisps.


----------



## MossCommuter (11 May 2018)

Found a Damson Sour IPA. not that sour. Deffo beer






And some beer threaders

#manc


----------



## nickyboy (12 May 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Found a Damson Sour IPA. not that sour. Deffo beer
> 
> View attachment 408739
> 
> ...


Not as sour as @rich p 's countenance by the look of things. Why the long face Rich??


----------



## MossCommuter (12 May 2018)

Cross posting from the Llandudno thread



MossCommuter said:


> Forza Bragdy
> 
> Forza Llandudno
> 
> View attachment 408796


----------



## I like Skol (12 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Not as sour as @rich p 's countenance by the look of things. Why the long face Rich??


He was probably still sulking about the pint he spilled in my crotch at the previous venue.......


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 May 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> a fine example of its eccentric style but not my thing. I described it, online, as Sarsons and demarrera and the brewery immediately gave me "a like"


'Ello Duchess-kooky but cute (If Kate Bush was a Belgian beer...)
Very impressed with White Hag Black Sow (Nitro Coffee Milk Stout). Good balance of bitter roasty flavours and sweetness. Keep a lookout for White Hag, they do some quality beers, such as their Red IPA and Wheat Beer. The dryhopped lemon Sour I bought in the Cave in Glasgow the other day looks promising too...this is just about the first time I've seen their beers in a bottleshop.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 May 2018)

And to think...

...I could be riding a bicycle right now


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 May 2018)

I've just discovered which Fourpure beer I've had which wasn't on my list. Shapeshifter, described as a West Coast IPA. I'm still not sure about about drinking beer out of cans but it works! Rich, grapefruity bitterness that doesn't linger in the mouth. That'll be *152*, which is the equivalent of 14th June.


----------



## marinyork (13 May 2018)

One of my favourite breweries, but least tried drinks.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 May 2018)

Another two for the collection:

A Kernel Table Pale, light - a mere 2.7% - refreshing and brewed with that hop which has been crossed with a grapefruit.

Followed by a big black puddle of plum pudding, which was what arrived when I ordered a Siren Broken Dream stout. Lush. Fruity, caramelly, chocolatety. A quality dessert wine for when you need those just desserts.


----------



## theclaud (14 May 2018)

@MossCommuter any reports on Squawk beer? I am talking Manchester beer with my Alehouse host...


----------



## MossCommuter (15 May 2018)

theclaud said:


> @MossCommuter any reports on Squawk beer? I am talking Manchester beer with my Alehouse host...


Yes, another good brewery from Manchester. They turn up in the local quite frequently. From memory their coffee stout is a good un and there have been some collabs (Track I think). Sessionable pales too.


----------



## rich p (15 May 2018)

Claud, what was that beer that I probably wasn' wise to finish the evening off on Friday? My addled brain has blanked it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 May 2018)

rich p said:


> Claud, what was that beer that I probably wasn' wise to finish the evening off on Friday? My addled brain has blanked it.


Good question, I think we've all drunk that one....


----------



## theclaud (15 May 2018)

rich p said:


> Claud, what was that beer that I probably wasn' wise to finish the evening off on Friday? My addled brain has blanked it.


That could have been one of many things. I kept returning to the Loka Polly DIPA and the Oude Gueuze Cuvée René. You had a phase on the Conwy Clywdian Stout but I'm sure you had progressed to the bottle and can share-around by the end.


----------



## Crackle (15 May 2018)

I meant to move around a bit on the night but just got stuck on the Clywdian Black. No hardship though


----------



## rich p (15 May 2018)

theclaud said:


> That could have been one of many things. I kept returning to the Loka Polly DIPA and the Oude Gueuze Cuvée René. You had a phase on the Conwy Clywdian Stout but I'm sure you had progressed to the bottle and can share-around by the end.


I thought I was an addle-brained oude geezer but that was on Saturday evening...


----------



## I like Skol (15 May 2018)

rich p said:


> I thought I was an addle-brained oude geezer but that was on Saturday evening...


I wasn't even there but had worked that out.... Maybe Claude needs another drink to help her focus?


----------



## MossCommuter (15 May 2018)

Was it the Marble Damson Sour IPA?


----------



## rich p (15 May 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Was it the Marble Damson Sour IPA?


That was it. thanks Mossy - it was a beaut.


----------



## theclaud (15 May 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Was it the Marble Damson Sour IPA?


That was Magic Rock! I might not know what day it is but I know my damson sours!


----------



## marinyork (15 May 2018)

Feckless by Redwillow brewery in Macclesfield.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 May 2018)

User13710 said:


> Aldi, £1.25 for a pint! Easily as good as the pint of someone-or-other's "Red Ale" that I had in the pub the other night, which is to say, nothing special but perfectly drinkable .
> View attachment 409390


Moving swiftly on from Aldi, I found myself in an unfamiliar LiDL store this lunchtime. I happened across a novelty beer: The Lawn Mower, an amber lager, ''Crafted in the backyard of the Falkenberg Brewery.'' Which, of course, is in Sweden, as I'm sure you all knew. It says that it's ''fresh hopped like a summer mowed lawn'' (odd kind of lawns in Sweden if they're growing hops in them.) and it credits itself with a ''Loud Noisy Taste.'' It also advises the drinker that you should serve it ''colder than a mother in law's love!'' Well, if the marketing tempts you, I can only say that it was cheap and that it's just as good as the marketing on their cans....

Still, shopping in the Brexity fringes of London brought something positive. They still had Radical Road bottles, long since disappeared from the nearby real London LiDLs! Well, they still had one bottle left when I wandered over to the checkout. It's a what's-it-doing-here enjoyable beer.


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 May 2018)

theclaud said:


> That was Magic Rock! I might not know what day it is but I know my damson sours!


A collab with Hawkshead. Hopefully Fell bar will be getting some in...Northern Monk Sharknado is well worth a punt (blood orange and sea salt IPA). Sour IPAs definitely seem to be all the rage atm, along with putting watermelon in your beer. I sampled a 7 Brothers Watermelon Wheat in the Crafty Baa, Windermere on Monday which was most agreeable and the melon did give it a clean refreshing edge . Fruit in a wheat beer or saison can work really well if it's done right. I was also pleased to find Salopian 1000 Yard State at Tweedies in Grasmere; nice and hoppy, you can't go wrong with Salopian IMO. Barngates Tag Lag (Badger Bar, Rydal) is a quality malty amber ale with fruity hints, again definitely worth a go if you see it. Finally Keswick Brewery Dark Horse is a most excellent rich dark ale, heading for ESB territory which I really enjoyed -one of my haul from the Crafty Sheepdog bottleshop in Keswick.


----------



## SteveF (17 May 2018)

A Leighton Buzzard "Cuckoo" , quite malty .. The keen eyed will note the poster advertising the Thurrock beer festival, which I'm looking forward to. .







And a Wibblers "Dengie Gold", which is lovely , light and refreshing. .


----------



## Spartak (17 May 2018)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 May 2018)

Tipple trio.

Republic of Liverpool Independent Pale Ale. Hoppy, very pale, hints of grapefruit marmalade, and very hoppy.

Gypsy Hill Pedlar. Richer, malty grapefruit marmalade. Good, but keg cold, which is just that touch too cold for me. So, having tasted marmalade I went on to....

Wold Top Marmalade Porter. Lots of malt, coffee and chocolate but no marmalade. A very good beer but the least marmaladey one I had all night. Perhaps it was a marmalade transporter and it had delivered it all to neighbouring beers.


----------



## Daddy Pig (18 May 2018)

Mental beer. Who came up with this...

Gose beer which gets the initial sour hit followed by smoky bonfire of a marzen (not quite as bad as a marzen) but still plenty of burning login the mouth. Then when you think the craziness has finished 30 seconds later you get a really salty finish on the lips as though you just came out out the sea. This is some crazy ass sh1t... Still deciding if I actually like it or not...

Edit. And I blame the likes of @DP for even making me attempt to try this type of stuff... Bat sh1t crazy...


----------



## User169 (18 May 2018)

Bank holiday weekend ftw!

This stuff is great - my go to beer at the moment.


----------



## srw (18 May 2018)

User3094 said:


> These are two of my favorite things...
> 
> View attachment 409482


Longboats and Kilner jars?


----------



## MossCommuter (18 May 2018)

DP said:


> Bank holiday weekend ftw!
> 
> This stuff is great - my go to beer at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 409836


Just drained a keg down the local


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 May 2018)

Recommended to me by a friend, 5p under £27 for 16 "weel kent" (well known for you Southerners) Belgian beers with free delivery.
https://www.beerwulf.com/en-gb/c/be...ail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20180516_UK

The website was a bit slow for me, but he informs me he has ordered a couple of times and delivery has been as stated


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 May 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Skolly's on the beer thread! w00t
> 
> Good to see you looking so well @I like Skol
> You could have got him a straw!
> ...





MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 408739


Miserable feckers, no doubt pondering the subtlety of out of focus artistic beer thread pics


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 May 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Mental beer. Who came up with this...
> 
> Gose beer which gets the initial sour hit followed by smoky bonfire of a marzen (not quite as bad as a marzen) but still plenty of burning login the mouth. Then when you think the craziness has finished 30 seconds later you get a really salty finish on the lips as though you just came out out the sea. This is some crazy ass sh1t... Still deciding if I actually like it or not...
> 
> ...


My friendly beer expert, aka taproom barman, assures me that Gose is meant to be sour and salty. Perhaps not that salty though!

Meanwhile, Fourpure's taproom just delivered me a Trailhead Guava IPA.  (Tasty, very tasty, with a good fruit hit and a none too heavy hop happening at the back.)

Followed by a rather exquisite Maple and Bourbon Imperial Stout. Only a half pint of this 9% beer. It's one of their drink it while it's there beers but they seemed keen to ration it because it was soon going to run out. The Welsh have a word for it and a way of saying it: lush.

Followed by a Night Train porter. Thinner by far than the stout, it had had some involved relationship with the coffee bean. Strange how a beer can have a sweetness but a dry coffee taste at the same time. 

Home and winding down with an Innes and Gunn Bourbon Barrel Scotch Ale. It's good enough but not a real rival for the Imperial Stout. It comes from LiDL though so it's affordable. Besides I'm in the mood for rich and dark beers.


----------



## SteveF (19 May 2018)

Mucking about on the river, well a Welsh canal... .


----------



## MossCommuter (19 May 2018)

DIPA v3.1

Incredible!


----------



## srw (19 May 2018)

The last of my Breton six-pack, from a few days ago.









A perfectly decent blanche and something flavoured with elderberries. Which was interesting.


----------



## srw (19 May 2018)

And this afternoon, time for the powerplay






High score IPL. The front end of a light IPA and the back end of a lager.


----------



## NorthernDave (19 May 2018)

All the way from Marshalls Mill in downtown Holbeck, Northern Monk's New World IPA - a very, very drinkable 6.2% brew and the can goes nicely with the bike.


----------



## User169 (19 May 2018)

Double dang!! Proper grown up beer.


----------



## theclaud (19 May 2018)

srw said:


> And this afternoon, time for the powerplay
> 
> View attachment 410027
> 
> ...


Eeek. Your account has been hacked by @deptfordmarmoset!


----------



## nickyboy (19 May 2018)

DP said:


> Bank holiday weekend ftw!
> 
> This stuff is great - my go to beer at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 409836



You know what? We really ought to have a bike ride to that brewery...........oh wait, hang on


----------



## marzjennings (19 May 2018)

It's 90f in the shade so a good cold beer was essential...


----------



## MossCommuter (20 May 2018)

DP said:


> Double dang!! Proper grown up beer.
> 
> View attachment 410066


Top beer!!


----------



## MossCommuter (20 May 2018)

Alphabet Bramble Sour in the foreground and Track Sonoma background.

Perfect beer for a glorious day even if it is on plastic cups


----------



## MossCommuter (20 May 2018)

It's sunny. Why the heck not


----------



## srw (20 May 2018)

https://www.irishtimes.com/life-and...-1.3495794?mode=amp&__twitter_impression=true

Ancient Egyptian beer. Boozier than expected and naturally cool.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 May 2018)

Unusually for these craft places, where almost everything on tap is out of Keykegs, I noticed a Cask Hop Stuff El Dorado. So I had one. I spent the whole pint trying to name its very familiar aroma in the mouth that disappeared immediately I swallowed because of the fairly intense bitterness. I couldn't place it, and somewhere between lychee and kiwi fruit is the nearest I could get. Intriguing but baffling. I'll probably suddenly wake in the middle of the night with the damn fruit's name.

Went on to a Brick DIPA. Clocked at 8.7% in a pedestrian zone, I thought it was going to be an interesting encounter. Very intense tropical fruit salad in a bitter fruit bowl. And instead of it being pale, as the P in IPA would suggest, it was almost ruby and straying into barley wine territory. 

*1 2/3*


----------



## MarkF (20 May 2018)

Skipton getting pricy for a day out.............. 2 pints of Moretti £9.40 in The Castle pub yesterday, 20p less than I usually pay for 2 Peronis in Leeds.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 May 2018)

Recent visvi to Redbourn and St Albans.
Nice little pub with its own special little ale.
Holly Bush Redbourn
Its a Brakspear house and the Lantern Ale is unique to the pub.
Nice session ale malty and very palatable.

Well worth a stop if your cycling in this area.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 May 2018)

Another monster DIPA from CW.

It's a cracker but at 8.5% ABV it's a sipper


----------



## nickyboy (21 May 2018)

My "local" is now 200 miles from home. Draft House, Seething Lane, Tower Bridge

I hate cucumbers with a vengeance. The only vegetable (fruit?) I can't abide. So the chance to try a Cucumelon Sour from Adnams was too much to resist. Would it still taste of the worst vegetable (fruit?) on the planet or would it somehow transmogrify into a delicious beer?

It still tasted of cucumber. Meh


----------



## MossCommuter (21 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> My "local" is now 200 miles from home. Draft House, Seething Lane, Tower Bridge
> 
> I hate cucumbers with a vengeance. The only vegetable (fruit?) I can't abide. So the chance to try a Cucumelon Sour from Adnams was too much to resist. Would it still taste of the worst vegetable (fruit?) on the planet or would it somehow transmogrify into a delicious beer?
> 
> ...


Never had a cucumber beer that was worth the malt


----------



## User169 (22 May 2018)

Beavertown x De La Senne - tastes like a pumped up version of De La Sennes Tara’s Boulba.

A little fruity, not so bitter and Belgian esters alm over it. Good stuff


----------



## MossCommuter (22 May 2018)

So long Posh Stu


----------



## Daddy Pig (22 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> My "local" is now 200 miles from home. Draft House, Seething Lane, Tower Bridge
> 
> I hate cucumbers with a vengeance. The only vegetable (fruit?) I can't abide. So the chance to try a Cucumelon Sour from Adnams was too much to resist. Would it still taste of the worst vegetable (fruit?) on the planet or would it somehow transmogrify into a delicious beer?
> 
> ...


If you are not a fan you can always Email adnams with feedback... and tell them where to shove it...


----------



## theclaud (23 May 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> So long Posh Stu


??


----------



## nickyboy (23 May 2018)

theclaud said:


> ??


I didn't like to ask....


----------



## MossCommuter (23 May 2018)

We cremated Posh Stu yesterday; you might remember him lurking in the background of the odd photograph on the beer thread.

He died a couple of weeks ago, one or two of you asked after him on the Llandudno weekend.

Photo was taken at the wake in his fave Spoons


----------



## Crackle (23 May 2018)

Cheers Posh Stu






Kona Hanalie, IPA, hoppy. Perfect after a hot dog walk.

Did Posh Stu know he'd graced the pages of cc, Mossy? Now a sadder place without his anticipated background appearance.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 May 2018)

Crackle said:


> Cheers Posh Stu
> 
> View attachment 410683
> 
> ...


He knew it and he revelled in it. Many of his appearances were posed to an accompaniment of "Oh, Mossy, STOP IT! STOP IT RIGHT NOW"


----------



## stephec (23 May 2018)

RIP Posh Stu, I'll have one for him tonight.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 May 2018)

Sunny weather beer


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2018)

No beers to add to the list tonight - taking things a bit easy at the moment - but Radio4's You and Yours programme today had a very little wander into double pale ales today. I'm just notifying you that there was BEER ON THE RADIO! https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0b39v3s 22 minutes in.....


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 May 2018)

DP said:


> Double dang!! Proper grown up beer.
> 
> View attachment 410066


ISTR spotting that in the fridge at the Hanging Bat in Embra ( a most excellent establishment, make sure you visit it if you're in that fair city) last month. Track Sonoma is one of my favourite session pale ales as well and I'm dying to get my hands on a bottle of the Grand Cuvee. Burning Sky are one of those breweries who turn out consistently good stuff IMO!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 May 2018)

Hitched up to the wagon again tonight and my first, a Redchurch Bethnel Pale, was such a wonderfully refreshing pale that I was wondering why I'd been away from the ale for almost a whole 3 days. Anyhow, lightly grapefruited flavours, light on the bitterness and, all in all, dilìshuz plus.

Followed by a Wild Beer Bibble Pale. Rather in the same vein, with a tad more hoppiness and a smidgen less grapefruit. Yet more good beer rehabilitation medication. I'll rate it dilìshuz minus.

The beer a day calculator makes today 28 June. A planned trip to Partizan brewery tomorrow could bring in July.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 May 2018)

Fully intending to go to Partizan Brewery, I first got to a place I'd never heard of before: Affinity Brew. Well, as it was there under the Bermondsey brewery arches and so was I, I had to give it a try. Their Social Seduction IPA was a full on West coast style IPA, rich, fruity and flavoursome but slightly bitterer than my favourites. But good enough to try another: Breeze, they'd called it - a golden saison with a strong taste of lime. The description mentioned coriander too but this was so minimal and of the ground seed kind, I'd not have noticed it without reading their beer list. It also had that hop that Brockley Brewery seems fond of, which makes me think of apples. 

There's 2/3rds of an Affinity trinity for you.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 May 2018)

The beerwulf has landed


----------



## Daddy Pig (26 May 2018)

Something for the BH weekend... Suits you sir... 






From the left... 
Wander brewing illicium imperial milkshake ipa
Cloudwater dipa v3
LH milk stout nitro
Yellow Belly
Left hand giant deeper water coffee edition
Burnt mill enigmatic galaxies dipa 
Can't wait for this evening when the kids are in bed...


----------



## NorthernDave (26 May 2018)

This weekends refreshments:






Saltaire Blonde and Adnams Ghost Ship I've had before on draught - everything else is new to me (I think...).
A couple of them advise that they should be served chilled, so I'll put them in the fridge for an hour before opening.

I've also got a couple of bottles of Camden Hells lager in the fridge (it was on offer so I though why not?), and should all else fail, there are a couple of bottles of Birra Moretti in there too.


----------



## User169 (26 May 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> The beerwulf has landed
> 
> View attachment 411023



Beerwulf is Heineken’s online platform.

AbInbev acquired Beerhawk a two years ago and bought Master of Malt a couple of months ago.

AbInbev massively games the US distribution system too.

As they see sales of their own products tank, the mega brewers now want to control access to craft beer.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 May 2018)

DP said:


> Beerwulf is Heineken’s online platform.
> 
> AbInbev acquired Beerhawk a two years ago and bought Master of Malt a couple of months ago.
> 
> ...


If they keep selling me 15 beers for £26 then they'll be getting more orders from me...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 May 2018)

A Fierce Beer Raspberry Tart Sour. Really beer, really raspberry, really tart, really sour. It was like raiding someone's raspberry patch and eating far too many not quite ripe berries. Fierce, I gather are based in Aberdeen. But welcome in Deptford.

I then moved onto a Brick DIPA but this beer, which gets in your face, mouth, eyes and nose, has already gone onto my list. It's definitely not a shy beer, even fiercer than Fierce Beer's.


----------



## srw (26 May 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> If they keep selling me 15 beers for £26 then they'll be getting more orders from me...


Unless they pay the brewers properly they won't be doing that for long...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 May 2018)

srw said:


> Unless they pay the brewers properly they won't be doing that for long...


Does that represent the general picture of what has been going on with Beerwulf? (Never used Beerwulf, or any other online beer retailer, so it's an honest question.)


----------



## srw (26 May 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Does that represent the general picture of what has been going on with Beerwulf? (Never used Beerwulf, or any other online beer retailer, so it's an honest question.)


It's in response to 15 beers for £26. That's less than two quid a bottle, which is well under retail price. I don't suppose that ABInBev are doing this as a favour, so they'll take a slug. Then there's 20% VAT and 50p duty, and pretty soon you're down to not a lot for the producer.

Moving out of production into distribution is a standard business model for large incumbents whose market is being attacked, because distribution is where the profits are. It's why Whitbread now sells coffee and hotel rooms, and Greene King is a property company.


----------



## MossCommuter (26 May 2018)

And Cloudwater is fourteen pounds a pint


----------



## Daddy Pig (26 May 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> And Cloudwater is fourteen pounds a pint


I think Cloudwater are taking the p1ss at that price...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 May 2018)

srw said:


> It's in response to 15 beers for £26. That's less than two quid a bottle, which is well under retail price. I don't suppose that ABInBev are doing this as a favour, so they'll take a slug. Then there's 20% VAT and 50p duty, and pretty soon you're down to not a lot for the producer.
> 
> Moving out of production into distribution is a standard business model for large incumbents whose market is being attacked, because distribution is where the profits are. It's why Whitbread now sells coffee and hotel rooms, and Greene King is a property company.


If the brewery has the capacity to scale up production while keeping up quality, then costs will diminish notably. I suppose that Stewart Brewing, an Embra lot, who distributed at very low prices through LiDL (Cascadian East [acceptable]and Radical Road [rather tasty]) until recently, were part of that phenomenon. Economies of Pale, I think they call it....

It might be interesting to find out why Stewart are no longer stocked by LiDL. I'm sure it was mostly over pricing but also the LiDL deal would have forced a drop in sales in other outlets for them.


----------



## Stephenite (27 May 2018)

Oslove


----------



## nickyboy (27 May 2018)

Speaking of cheap beer, EUR2 in some crummy bar in a suburb of Alicante before I go and look at a waste processing plant tomorrow. Living the dream


----------



## NorthernDave (27 May 2018)

Today's tipples, so far:








Both good, the Sea Fury especially so. 
If I'm being hyper critical, the Lagunitas might be just a bit too hoppy to drink all night though.


----------



## srw (27 May 2018)

Pinot noir barrel brewed sour with plums. Not sure I can distinguish the wine barrels, but the sour and the plum (and it is plum and not damson) are very distinctive. It's rather good, even if the colour is a little camp.

(And having had a complaint from our resident _prunus*_ sour fiend last time, there's a second bottle in the fridge for @theclaud if she manages to pick it up before I drink it.)


*_Just had a thought. Prunus spinosa (blackthorn/sloes) make an excellent gin-based drink. Has anyone had them in a beer?)_


----------



## srw (27 May 2018)

This one advertises coffee, but someone seems to have forgotten the order and put a fruit teabag in the mug instead. The pink, and most of the flavour, comes from raspberry and hibiscus. There's a bit of back bitterness, but it's more the tannic bitterness of overbrewed tea than the fruity bitterness of fine coffee.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 May 2018)

I stuck with my Woodfords Wherry today perfect BBQ accompaniment


----------



## NorthernDave (27 May 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Today's tipples, so far:
> View attachment 411319
> View attachment 411318
> 
> ...



The final one for today, and it seems that I've saved the best till last:






Sharp's Atlantic Pale Ale - a pale ale that doesn't suffer from the obsession with hops, hops and more hops that afflict so many of it's contemporaries.
I can see this being a regular this summer.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> The final one for today, and it seems that I've saved the best till last:
> View attachment 411361
> 
> 
> ...


It's a rather good pale ale (according to my taste buds anyway).

EDiT: had one back in March, keg, and it disappeared without protest.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2018)

Anyhow, back to the beer marathon:

Chorlton Germanic Sour. The worst beer I've drunk all year, closer to an alcoholic white wine vinegar aged in a barrel than a tasty thing. Possibly useful for catering purposes but definitely not for the bar.

Arbor Mosaic Pale. I'm not sure how grapefruit can be floral but this beer managed it. A little woody with the hoppiness. It never seemed to sit together. Better than the sour by far though.

Tescos diversion: Yeastie Boys Digital IPA. The cans say it's a NZ-style IPA. I'll go along with that. A bold bitter finish, they say. Mildly courageous finish, more like. Fruity at the front though.

(As an aside, I noticed that a nearby craft beer brewery, Fourpure, had their oatmeal stout amongst Tescos' cans. Not their best stout, IMO, I thought it good but rather safe for what they seem to think of as one of their ''flagship'' range; I'd recommend Morning Star if they've got any left. I'm now wondering how local their beer suppliers are.)


----------



## Daddy Pig (28 May 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's a rather good pale ale (according to my taste buds anyway).
> 
> EDiT: had one back in March, keg, and it disappeared without protest.


The keg should have been made in Cornwall. The bottled beers from sharp's are no longer made in cornwall. That's what you get when American multinationals get involved... (fortunately they are yet to add rice to the grist, that would be the final straw.)


----------



## srw (28 May 2018)

Haven't had this for a while. It's pretty good for a thirst quencher on a warm day.

Followed by a pint of Brakspears Oxford Gold, at a branch of a well-known upmarket brand of a major chain. Another one that has decided that owning property and selling food is more profitable than brewing beer.


----------



## Spartak (28 May 2018)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 May 2018)

Having forgotten a water bottle for my riverside pootle, it was inevitable....

Southwark Brewing: Cascade. A nice, full-flavoured but not sense-assaulting cask ale.

Brew Buddies IPA. Keg, but a gentle thirst quencher, nice and grapefruity. (I think I've had it before but it passed with flying marks this time. A definite early warm evening drinking companion.)


----------



## stephec (28 May 2018)

Forgive me Father for I have sinned, an impulse buy in my local bargain shop.

Ah well, we'll give it a go.


----------



## User169 (29 May 2018)

Well what the ding dang doo happened to Wylam. I thought they were generic cask bbb producers, but these are not that at all....






Blimmin nice, but Having said that, I’m not sure I could really tell these apart from any other dank, hazy, juicy IPAs.


----------



## nickyboy (30 May 2018)

Toronto is supposed to be a craft beer heaven..... we'll see. Normalish one to kick of whilst watching the Blue Jays getting beaten on TV.






Will try to up my game this week. Anybody got any tips in Toronto?


----------



## nickyboy (30 May 2018)

Holy farkin Moly.......

Round the corner is a Proper weirdy beardy beer joint

Twenty odd on tap. I went for one of the most bonkers...Collective Arts Liquid Arts Festival IPA. It looks just like a large glass of fresh Mango juice. Taste is similar, then the alcohol kicks you in the nuts. Fab


----------



## stephec (30 May 2018)

At the moment I've just had a Beer52 delivery, I'm expecting 12 new bottles from Beerwulf on Thursday, and now Lidl are having a mini beer festival.

Happy days  - https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/Offers.htm?id=672&week=1

Edit: Bollocks, I've just noticed the 'only in Scottish stores' bit.

I think I need to try and book myself some work up north.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 May 2018)

stephec said:


> At the moment I've just had a Beer52 delivery, I'm expecting 12 new bottles from Beerwulf on Thursday, and now Lidl are having a mini beer festival.
> 
> Happy days  - https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/Offers.htm?id=672&week=1
> 
> ...


There's always the Innes and Gunn Bourbon Barrel Scotch Ale - that's the red label one - which may still be on offer (down from something like £1.49 to £1.29 a bottle. For a decent 6.6% imbibable! Mind, it only comes in .33l bottles.) It's a bargain boozers' best buy beer. Well, it's a good-for-marmosets beer at an even better price.


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 May 2018)

stephec said:


> At the moment I've just had a Beer52 delivery, I'm expecting 12 new bottles from Beerwulf on Thursday, and now Lidl are having a mini beer festival.
> 
> Happy days  - https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/Offers.htm?id=672&week=1
> 
> ...


Ayeyouserighttherebugman! Life aint so bad at all...if you live it North of The Wall. The Kernel Pale, Black Isle Yellowhammer and Fell Simcoe Ekuanot are all in top form in the Fell Bar Penrith tonight! Also thoroughly recommend Watermill Shi Tzu Faced (7% golden bitter).


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 May 2018)

stephec said:


> Edit: Bollocks, I've just noticed the 'only in Scottish stores' bit.


----------



## MossCommuter (31 May 2018)




----------



## nickyboy (31 May 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 411944


Blimey that looks a cracking pint. Where is it?


----------



## nickyboy (31 May 2018)

Lunchtime sharpener...GLB Octopus Wants to Fight NAIPA. Typical, but I love it. 6.2% is a bit racey for lunch but couldn't resist. Tastes exactly the same as Vocation Brewery Life and Death






Will seek to make inroads into that list, there's a second page too !


----------



## MossCommuter (31 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Blimey that looks a cracking pint. Where is it?


I'm in Ballater and it was a cracking four pints in the blistering sun

I am too hot


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 May 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> I'm in Ballater and it was a cracking four pints in the blistering sun
> 
> I am too hot


And I'll be at the bar later. I'm too thirsty.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 May 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And I'll be at the bar later. I'm too thirsty.


Captain's barlog: Stamps Submarina spotted at hand pump no. 2. Negotiated a peace settlement with this perfectly adequate bitter from Liverpool, with a limited trade deal for supplies of their Rum Porter (hand pump no 4) ensuring a lasting accord with this alien beer people. (Slender, with pretensions of being a stout but genuine hints of rum.)

Set off across the Irish Sea to the Hillstown Brewery. Black Northern Irish IPA. Keg but not too cold and lively, a very agreeable concoction with what I think of as a craft front. Rather drinkable.


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Jun 2018)

I've done well in Yellow Sticker Land recently-lots of Northern Monk Mocha Porter, Red Willow Wreckless & Weightless and Beavertown Black Betty (ooooohhhh Black Betty...). Nice pint of Thwaites Spitting Feathers (copper ale) at the Crown Inn, Pooley Bridge yesterday afternoon...I had an hour to wait for my bus, which was just as well as the q's were horrendous. Their beer garden backs onto the River Eamont, so it's a pukka place for a pint!


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Jun 2018)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jun 2018)

Bargain boozer alert! Aldi have some new beers on at the moment.
Scroll to the bottom of the page linked and then work your way up https://www.aldi.co.uk/c/groceries/drinks?q=opular&page=4

500ml bottles, all for around £1.29.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jun 2018)

I've just opened a Holden's XB, of Aldi provenance (see post upstairs^). Not at all bad. Generously flavoured and fully malty.

Earlier, a Fourpure Hop to Trop. Though I thought it went more Trop till you Hop. Good enough, perhaps a bit safe and generic crafty. 

The localest brewery launched a new beer today, Villages Crusoe. But, man what a Friday, I'll have to wait till tomorrow to add it to do the list!


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Jun 2018)




----------



## MossCommuter (2 Jun 2018)

Magic Rock vs. Brew York

A Vulgar Display Of Sour (foreground)

Anarchy Brewery, Lord Comatose (background)


----------



## stephec (2 Jun 2018)

I had my first Beerwulf delivery, containing my first ever Kwak, yesterday.

Also in it were these two, and something I should possibly have asked earlier is, do I leave the sediment in the bottle as that's what I did?


----------



## stephec (2 Jun 2018)

Oh yeah, and that Amarillo's a beauty.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2018)

stephec said:


> I had my first Beerwulf delivery, containing my first ever Kwak, yesterday.
> 
> Also in it were these two, and something I should possibly have asked earlier is, do I leave the sediment in the bottle as that's what I did?
> 
> View attachment 412285


Just my opinion on the sediment: if you're happy drinking hazy beer, don't worry about it at all, if you expect beer to be clear, pour it gently and waste the end bit...then if you're adventurous, try pouring just a little bit more, if the sediment doesn't harm the taste, pour a little more, etc. I reckon the do not disturb approach to beer is based more on the expectation of clean and shiny beer than any possible damage to the taste. 

Still, while I'm not a purist on cloudy beer, I do believe that the P in IPA stands for Pale and pale refers to colour. I'm looking at you, Little Beer Corporation. Your Crystal Rye IPA (Little and Often) is nowhere near pale. Good beer, though. Rich and generously malted, an auburn-tinted beer to savour.

While I'm posting, a keg Beavertown Neck Oil. Refreshing, easy drinking sesh IPA. Probably a mountain of Mosaic in there. Very light on bitterness.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Jun 2018)

Visited the 5 Paddles Brewery Tap in Whitby, a suburb of Toronto

Had a very pleasant flight of 6 beers. The coconut was a bit weird. The one with Jalapenos was too spicy, couldn't finish it.


----------



## SteveF (3 Jun 2018)

A pint of Captain Bob at the Upminster tap room





View attachment 412332


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jun 2018)

Nice light beer.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jun 2018)

Just had another Redchurch ale, their Paradise Pale Ale. Perfectly timed for the early warm evening, a good and easy, refreshing thirst quencher, fairly low alcohol. Think grapefruit.

And a Siren Affogato. This is an ice cream and coffee American Pale. Fairly sweet but fruity in a pineapple kind of way with an intense vanilla-laden taste of coffee. Definitely a beer to have for dessert and you don't need to order a coffee to go with it.


----------



## User10119 (4 Jun 2018)

View attachment 412524

Laura Veirs on the stage, Kirkstall Three Swords in the (plastic) glass, at the Brudenell Community Room tonight. There was also PIE (wild mushroom and asparagus - v hipster) with mash and gravy in the bar earlier. Good night out that, although the stupid_bloody_trains weren't very cooperative.


----------



## Stephenite (4 Jun 2018)

Bloomin lovely. To Øl Hazy Triple Citra.





View: https://www.instagram.com/p/Bf898UVlp2F/


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Jun 2018)

I have not drunk this beer (yet) but I thought it was a fab name!






"I Always Felt Closer to IPAs Than I Did To People"


----------



## Daddy Pig (4 Jun 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> I have not drunk this beer (yet) but I thought it was a fab name!
> 
> View attachment 412562
> 
> ...


Change 'people' to 'my wife' and I'll wear the t shirt....


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Jun 2018)

stephec said:


> Oh yeah, and that Amarillo's a beauty.


 Is this the way to Amarillo?


----------



## Daddy Pig (7 Jun 2018)

Very quiet on here... is everybody on a beer free diet?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Very quiet on here... is everybody on a beer free diet?


I'm off to the Taproom for a pizza in a short while. I may manage to find room for a new beer or two....


----------



## jongooligan (7 Jun 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Very quiet on here... is everybody on a beer free diet?



I've been off the beer for a few months now but still call in here occasionally. Is TBM still on the missing list?


----------



## Daddy Pig (7 Jun 2018)

jongooligan said:


> I've been off the beer for a few months now but still call in here occasionally. Is TBM still on the missing list?


It would appear so! 
My 4 year old daughter said I've got a bigger belly than the 'fat controller' cheeky get... So I'm currently on a go beer slow diet... One a week is the aim but that means I can spend a bit more... Might even be able to afford Cloudwater!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2018)

Right, off we go....

An Arbor Cit-Chew-Eka pale. Can only find a gluten-free Citra pale on their web site so I don't know what on earth it was. I did manage to find out that it was named after Citra and another hop (motueka?). A light and refreshing fruity concoction, imbibed as a gentle apéro for the pizza.

Followed by a meatier cask beer from Hop Stuff. Fusilier Pale Ale. Darker in colour, darker in taste, bitterer in bitterness.

Après pizza saw another visit to the bar. Another Bristol beer to match the Arbor, a Wild Beer Pogo pale. I tasted passion fruit, my mother (family outing) tasted orange. A visit to their website tells me that passion fruit and orange were added, but there was also guava. So we got 2 out of 3, which is better than my 7 day quiz average. A gentle, fruity summer ale with almost no bitterness.

Finishing off with a bottle from Aldi, a Marco Pierre White ''The Governor'' in front of the telly. It claims to be an all-malt British beer. But it's not all malt, is it? It's malted barley, for a start. Not to mention yeast, hops and water. Nice all-British water, though. Probably.


----------



## Daddy Pig (7 Jun 2018)

Some sad news from down these parts as Tuckers Maltings in Newton Abbot are due to close permenantly in October after 187 years. They are only one of a handful of companies who floor malt in the traditional method.


----------



## jongooligan (8 Jun 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> It would appear so!
> My 4 year old daughter said I've got a bigger belly than the 'fat controller' cheeky get... So I'm currently on a go beer slow diet... One a week is the aim but that means I can spend a bit more... Might even be able to afford Cloudwater!



Doc says the occasional beer won't kill me so I've done the same as you and spent a bit more. Bought a case of Durham Brewery Imperious stout which I'll drink over the next two winters. Going to nip down there this afternoon for a case of Bishop's Chalice (it's like a Belgian tripel) and that will last me the rest of the summer.

Just remembered Adrian - is he still missing too?


----------



## Daddy Pig (8 Jun 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Doc says the occasional beer won't kill me so I've done the same as you and spent a bit more. Bought a case of Durham Brewery Imperious stout which I'll drink over the next two winters. Going to nip down there this afternoon for a case of Bishop's Chalice (it's like a Belgian tripel) and that will last me the rest of the summer.
> 
> Just remembered Adrian - is he still missing too?


I like the Durham beers but rarely available down these parts. I may have to look at a direct order but I had the feeling they only delivered locally last time I looked. The imperious stout is great though!

I think Adrian is another Mia...


----------



## SteveF (8 Jun 2018)

Am off to the Thurrock Beer festival tonight, I have a feeling I won't be in a fit state to take photos let alone give a coherent review of anything ...


----------



## Spartak (8 Jun 2018)

Found Leffe in Sardinia..... 







..... shite glass though !


----------



## SteveF (8 Jun 2018)

Oh dear, Titanic Plum Porter, this could be bad...


----------



## Daddy Pig (8 Jun 2018)

SteveF said:


> Oh dear, Titanic Plum Porter, this could be bad...
> View attachment 413209


How many of those are you going to 'sink' tonight?


----------



## SteveF (8 Jun 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> How many of those are you going to 'sink' tonight?



May have one before I depart, however... Red Fox, Surrex Gold.. Pink grapefruit and peaches apparently.. Rather lovely.


----------



## stephec (8 Jun 2018)

Speaking of MIAs, has the old lush been on here lately?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jun 2018)

Tonight's new sub-thread is entitled: Your beer in front of your bike.





Villages Crusoe, Hewitt.




Brick Dry Hopped sour. I got closer to this because it was only a half....


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (9 Jun 2018)

2 weeks on call
Beer tonight!


----------



## Spartak (9 Jun 2018)

..... at Olbia Airport.


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Jun 2018)

The pump clip reads like a Who's Who of modern British brewers


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Jun 2018)

A new style from Marble, an IPA. Not an onion soup (the manager's words, not mine)

It's really rather good


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Jun 2018)

Magic Rock Unhuman Cannonball

No photo

No need

Get some

*-) if only someone would organise a bicycle ride up there, I might join them...

.. On the train


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Jun 2018)

And they said Cloudwater was dear

This takes the piss







But I so do want


----------



## srw (9 Jun 2018)

Resolution cask golden ale. As with almost everything I've had from the brewery, extremely well made and balanced.


----------



## srw (9 Jun 2018)

Gone Troppo Aussie IPA, with a packet of dingo danglies. Manages to be resinous rather than overwhelmingly floral. I don't think I'll be opening a bottle of wine to go with my solitary sirloin later.


----------



## SteveF (9 Jun 2018)

Brewed in Cornwall , zesty and hoppy. ..


----------



## srw (9 Jun 2018)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 413302
> 
> 
> ..... at Olbia Airport.


There should be a separate thread for photos of GYP in foreign climes whose only purpose is to announce to a jealous world "I'm on holiday".


----------



## SteveF (9 Jun 2018)

Not as full on-hoppy as the last one, more "rounded", I like it. ...


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Jun 2018)

If you see this in a pub have a tipple Very nice session ale

http://www.dancingduckbrewery.com/beers/nice-weather-4-ducks


----------



## theclaud (9 Jun 2018)

srw said:


> View attachment 413341
> 
> 
> Gone Troppo Aussie IPA, with a packet of dingo danglies. Manages to be resinous rather than overwhelmingly floral. I don't think I'll be opening a bottle of wine to go with my solitary sirloin later.


'Like' withheld for peanut crime.


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Jun 2018)

theclaud said:


> 'Like' withheld for peanut crime.



Beer killer...


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Jun 2018)

Overheard in my local, a small independent selling a huge selection of fine craft in bottles, cans, keg and cask:

Have you got Strongbow?
No, we don't stock Strongbow
Oh, warrabout Carlin'
No, we don't do Carling either
Oh, well what _have _you got?


----------



## nickyboy (10 Jun 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Overheard in my local, a small independent selling a huge selection of fine craft in bottles, cans, keg and cask:
> 
> Have you got Strongbow?
> No, we don't stock Strongbow
> ...


It's important to appreciate that the afficionados of "fine ale" are still very much in a minority

Should have seen the gurning when I got a couple of FYP guys to try a bog standard IPA recently

And don't ask what they likened a Tangerine Sour to I was drinking a bit back


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Jun 2018)

SteveF said:


> Not as full on-hoppy as the last one, more "rounded", I like it. ...
> View attachment 413385



Tried that the other week and it's a very nice drink - and I've discovered they have it on draught at a bar near work...

Tonight's tipple:




Which is going down very nicely - the description on the label covers it off well.
It's probably a good job I'm on the train to work tomorrow morning.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jun 2018)

A foursome for tonight so it's a bit of a memory test for me.

Started with a Siren Yu Lu pale. Light and tangy. Described as a Loose Leaf IPA, it's supposed to have Earl Grey tea in it but no it had no really noticeable hint of bergamot. Nice but a bit ying-tang-tiddly-typhoo.

A Wild Weather Epic Saison. What is that hop that tastes of apples? Whatever it is, it's in it, together with a woody bitterness. An ''interesting'' beer, and quite rich in imbibability.

A Bristol Milk Stout. Rich, lush, with loads of caramel. One to sip and savour.

Tempest Long Cloud IPA. So a New Zealand style IPA from the Tweed. A really enjoyable ale, reasonably bitter but not that dark bitterness that I associate with NZ beers. The more I drank it, the more I enjoyed it.

Gratuitous picture of an almost finished Saison, 2/3rd of a Chorlton mango sour, with a Milk stout patiently waiting on the left. Oh and my niece. She's Canadian so she can't help it.


----------



## theclaud (10 Jun 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Nice but a bit ying-tang-tiddly-typhoo.


I know what you mean.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jun 2018)

theclaud said:


> I know what you mean.


Please explain then because I'm no longer sure.....


----------



## theclaud (10 Jun 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Please explain then because I'm no longer sure.....


I get quite excited about Earl Grey beers, but apart from the Yeastie Boys' Gunnamata and something I don't remember the name of from the Easter Road beer shop, they don't really deliver.

I am currently drinking beer with Yerba Mate in!


----------



## nickyboy (11 Jun 2018)

theclaud said:


> I get quite excited about Earl Grey beers, but apart from the Yeastie Boys' Gunnamata and something I don't remember the name of from the Easter Road beer shop, they don't really deliver.
> 
> I am currently drinking beer with Yerba Mate in!


Marble have an Early Grey IPA and I couldn't notice any bergamot at all. Don't get me wrong, it's a nice beer and one I'd happily drink again. But it tasted of beer (like that's a bad thing?)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jun 2018)

theclaud said:


> I get quite excited about Earl Grey beers, but apart from the Yeastie Boys' Gunnamata and something I don't remember the name of from the Easter Road beer shop, they don't really deliver.
> 
> I am currently drinking beer with Yerba Mate in!


Ah yes, the Gunnamata is rich in bergamot. The nearby Fourpure brewery did a single batch of Tea Time a few months ago but the taste of tea was rather subdued, which is surprising because they're usually pretty full on with their added flavours.

So, what's the Maté like? (I'd never heard of Yerba before.)


----------



## Dirk (11 Jun 2018)

In the White Hart in Bridestowe.


----------



## SteveF (12 Jun 2018)

A Belgian cherry beer from a Slovak glass in a Budapest ruin bar.... What has the world come to... ..


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Jun 2018)

SteveF said:


> A Belgian cherry beer from a Slovak glass in a Budapest ruin bar.... What has the world come to... ..
> 
> View attachment 413984


I wonder if Adam knows about Nezza 

I do hope so


----------



## User169 (12 Jun 2018)

DDH raspberry ripple donut IPA from Northern Monk. You really taste raspberry ripple in the finish.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jun 2018)

Southwark Brewery list their Rhode Island IPA as one of their past beers. But it was available in the cask version down at the Dog and Bell tonight. A really excellent journey beer, travelling well from the front of the mouth to the back and to the top and bottom of the glass. Dark for an IPA but so good I'll forgive them for forgetting what the pale in IPA stands for.

Also a cask Rockin Robin Redbest from Maidstone (Kent). A good and fairly richly malted bitter with little front of the mouth flavour but a good mix of malt and hoppy bitterness in the last 2/3rds. 

Also part 2: A 12 Acres Rye IPA. An Irish Keg beer, presumably imported by landlord Seamus; I'll give it an ok rating because, while perfectly imbibable, it was a bit indistinct for me so I'm struggling to think of anything to say about it. (I was with booze brother who was loudly enjoying a Rhode Island alongside, which made me envious of his. But it's another beer on the list for 2018.)


----------



## SteveF (13 Jun 2018)

More cherry flavour. ...


----------



## User169 (13 Jun 2018)

Un-human cannonball. An absolute monster triple IPA weighing in at 11%.

It’s was a bit much for me to be honest, although I can see why people rate it so highly. Certinaly the best one of these types of beers I tried.


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Jun 2018)

DP said:


> Un-human cannonball. An absolute monster triple IPA weighing in at 11%.
> 
> It’s was a bit much for me to be honest, although I can see why people rate it so highly. Certinaly the best one of these types of beers I tried.
> 
> View attachment 414123


A big can by yourself is a challenge; it's perfect in thirds with a glass of water on the side.

Cloudwater Chubbles is very similar


----------



## Daddy Pig (13 Jun 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> A big can by yourself is a challenge; it's perfect in thirds with a glass of water on the side.
> 
> Cloudwater Chubbles is very similar


I think I could manage that all by itself... And another. 
Unfortunately my 4 year old will tell me off and tell me beer makes me fat...


----------



## User169 (13 Jun 2018)

More Magic Rock. Their gluten free IPA. Lovely beer and it has a connection to Delft so I always like to drink it.


----------



## theclaud (13 Jun 2018)

DP said:


> Un-human cannonball. An absolute monster triple IPA weighing in at 11%.
> 
> *It’s was a bit much for me to be honest*



Big wuss.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jun 2018)

I may have just snuck out for a swift drink this evening. The Thornbridge AM-PM IPA is a fine balanced beer that travels across the tongue with ease. Rich and tropical at the front, malty bitterness at the back before it plunges rapidly down the throat.

And 2/3rd of a Chorlton Mango Sour. Distinctively mangoid, which mingles well with the sourness. I intend to return to get another of this before it all gets drunk.


----------



## SteveF (13 Jun 2018)

Am supping the blueberry ale, trying to but not quite getting a handle on the moment.... It's lovely bye the way...


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Jun 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Very quiet on here... is everybody on a beer free diet?


No chance! I've been enjoying some fine ales ranging from trad Bitters (Palmers Long Hop, Estthwaite Bitter) to cloudy hoppy IPAs (Gipsy Hill Drifter, Fell Simcoe Ekuanot), session IPAs (Fyne Ales Workbench), saisons (Gyle 59 Tojours) and fruity Sours (Northern Monk 002). I was sat outside the Euston Tap yesterday thinking about having one more pint, but my train was leaving in 10 minutes so I reluctantly decided against it ( I did visit Fell Penrith and Dockray Hall when I got back).


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2018)

Popped out for a pair of pints...

I began with my first ever football-themed cask ale: a Rockin Robin Put'in the Net. Besides, it seemed like the perfect time for one. Described as a summat-or-other IPA, it was more like a session bitter. A rather bright thirst quencher but with balanced bitterness. Enjoyable. 

Followed by a Brew Buddies Porter. I like porters but find that with many more contemporary style porters it's a game of spotting the added aromas. This was just a simple, well made porter that tasted of porter. None of the ''Ooh, caramel!'' and ''Ooh, coffee!'' experience. Just - and I guess it's mostly malted barley - ''Ooh porter!''


----------



## SteveF (14 Jun 2018)

A session wheat beer apparently, it's 6%, short sessions for me, that said it's surprisingly light.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Jun 2018)

Quick trip to Santa Pola on Costa Blanca.Sadly not a hol but managed to find it's only decent beer establishment so sneaked in for a couple post dinner

This is Naparbier Mad Clown IPA from Pamplona. Very nice and refreshing and typical of the modern style. Encouraging that even a beer desert like Spain (Mahou anyone?) has good stuff if you look for it


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jun 2018)

I've had a rather trying week, and I plan to get monumentally rat-arsed this weekend; craft beer and cheap wine (I know how to get to that thread >>>) will be consumed


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Jun 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Quick trip to Santa Pola on Costa Blanca.Sadly not a hol but managed to find it's only decent beer establishment so sneaked in for a couple post dinner
> 
> This is Naparbier Mad Clown IPA from Pamplona. Very nice and refreshing and typical of the modern style. Encouraging that even a beer desert like Spain (Mahou anyone?) has good stuff if you look for it
> 
> View attachment 414386


One of my all-time favourites is Spanish by Basqueland Brewing Project.






If you see anything by them give it a go.


----------



## SteveF (15 Jun 2018)

I'm drinking a coconut stout, which is bitter and quite coconutty, it's OK but will move on to the chocolate vanilla porter shortly ....


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Jun 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Quick trip to Santa Pola on Costa Blanca.Sadly not a hol but managed to find it's only decent beer establishment so sneaked in for a couple post dinner
> 
> This is Naparbier Mad Clown IPA from Pamplona. Very nice and refreshing and typical of the modern style. Encouraging that even a beer desert like Spain (Mahou anyone?) has good stuff if you look for it
> 
> View attachment 414386



Talking of Spain, there is a place in Murcia selling an unexpected "craft" beer...
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...ar-murcia-spain-hipster-twitter-a8393991.html


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jun 2018)

Tonight I have reacquainted myself with this:





It's fecking amazing


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jun 2018)

SteveF said:


> I'm drinking a coconut stout, which is bitter and quite coconutty, it's OK but will move on to the chocolate vanilla porter shortly ....
> 
> View attachment 414484


See, me, I had a chocolate and coconut imperial stout (9 quid and 9 percent) and had my vanilla in the Gooseberry and vanilla sour. 

My beers in front of my bikes diversion....





I started with the Coastline gooseberry and vanilla stout at the Fourpure taproom. One of the best sours I've had this year. Strong on gooseberry, light on vanilla. Gooseberry is perfectly tart enough to flavour a good sour. A sour I happily drank a pint of. 

My brother had a Coastline at the same time as I had the Nightfall chocolate and coconut Imperial Stout monster, which is how I photographed the 2 beers at the same time without clever superimpositions. It's a lovely beer, strong chocolate with coconut coming through afterwards and counterpointing the darker bitterness. Sip and savour, sip and savour. 

And off we wheeled to the Dog and Bell where we fed and Dave had a Put'in while I had a Dorking Brewery Washington Gold while we watched the Ronaldo show. I don't know Dorking's beers but it was like a fusion of west coast IPA (I'm guessing that's where the Washington in the name comes from) with a UK bitter. A good one.

Here's a Put'in pump....


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Jun 2018)

Oh happy day


----------



## Tin Pot (16 Jun 2018)

Does anyone know where I can order that will be delivered in wooden beer crates?

I want the crates for the garden, to put by the Fuggles hops I’m growing.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Jun 2018)

It's just a beer for the train. 






#trainbeer


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Jun 2018)

Had a nice session on Bear Arse today while crying over the Rugby.
Very nice ale, 8/10

https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/6900/15765/


----------



## Daddy Pig (16 Jun 2018)

Deep dark and complex... 






... Very nice although I don't think it is particularly value for money.

There are a number of Siren and Lervig beers half the price and just as good!


----------



## Dirk (17 Jun 2018)

Exeter Brewery - Ferryman Ale.


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Jun 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Deep dark and complex...
> 
> View attachment 414661
> 
> ...


Not many of them left.

There are a few in Port Street Beer House for EIGHTEEEN POUNDS!!

A couple of friends bought them on release and kept hold of them.

I drank mine


----------



## theclaud (17 Jun 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> A couple of friends bought them on release and kept hold of them.
> 
> *I drank mine*



Colour me gobsmacked.


----------



## theclaud (17 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 414722
> 
> 
> Exeter Brewery - Ferryman Ale.


Ludicrous logo!


----------



## Daddy Pig (17 Jun 2018)

theclaud said:


> Ludicrous logo!


It's just a bird in a pub necking a pint... Remind you of anyone?


----------



## User169 (17 Jun 2018)

Coconuts from Lervig.

Liquid bounty bars.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2018)

This year's dads' day card:




She's finally getting the hang of me....


----------



## Rooster1 (18 Jun 2018)

Velo Beer from yorkshire, my Fathers day gift from my daughter - YUM


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Jun 2018)

meta lon said:


> Had a nice session on Bear Arse today while crying over the Rugby.
> Very nice ale, 8/10
> 
> https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/6900/15765/



Symps!



Daddy Pig said:


> Deep dark and complex...
> 
> ... Very nice although I don't think it is particularly value for money.
> 
> There are a number of Siren and Lervig beers half the price and just as good!



Is that you or the beer hehehe?...



MossCommuter said:


> Not many of them left.
> 
> There are a few in Port Street Beer House for EIGHTEEEN POUNDS!!
> 
> ...



I paid just over half that for mine as a takeaway from Fell Penrith-beer inflation in Manchester must be bad!


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Jun 2018)

We had a big bottle share yesterday, lots of fun. The stand out beer was the Burning Sky who have just won the BBC Radio 4 Food and Farming award (best drinks producer). The Seven Brothers was unexpectedly good too!






The beer cocktail is 50:50 grapefruit juice and IPA (we used a Stubborn Mule one) with a shot of Gin (Three Rivers) over ice. A kind of "Hop Collins"

Really very nice - try it.


----------



## theclaud (18 Jun 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Magic Rock X Basqueland collab


I've got one of these! It's totes yumtus!


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Jun 2018)

Burning Sky Saison a La provision is one of my favourite beers of 2018. I've got some interesting ones from Mad Hatter and Northern Monk among others in my stash as well.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Jun 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Burning Sky Saison a La provision is one of my favourite beers of 2018. I've got some interesting ones from Mad Hatter and Northern Monk among others in my stash as well.


They don't seem to do any wrong as far as I can tell!

The Cuvee Saison is special too


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Jun 2018)

Customer: I'll just have a pint of that Cloudwater please
Bar tender: of course, just for the avoidance of embarrassment, that is £10.50 a pint
Customer: wow! I'll have a pint of Lytham Blonde please
Bar tender: sure... £2.90 please
Customer: is it made form holy water or summert?


----------



## MossCommuter (20 Jun 2018)

BBC News said:


> The UK has only two plants producing carbon dioxide and one is closed for maintenance, threatening to leave drinks makers high and dry.



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-44545010

Cask it is then


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jun 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-44545010
> 
> Cask it is then


Good idea! I'll have another Belleville Patriot, please. Went down nicely the other day. Very like the Dorking Brewery Washington Ale, well rounded but with a tang of aniseed to bemuse the tastebuds.

Earlier this week, after a family visit to a solicitor, during which my mind became befuddled but the clouds scudded away, we found ourselves walking past Zero degrees microbrewery. Exceptionally for early afternoon, I felt a microbeer was in order. So a Tongue Twister peach Gose seemed the perfect lunchtime beer to fuel my arduous journey half-mile journey back across the heath. Very peachy, a bit too tidy and conservative for my tastes but a rather good beer nevertheless. My brother then coaxed me into a Dr Goodnight chamomile and eucalyptus saison, while the server really wanted us to drink halves. Assured that none of us was driving, she relented. There was something reminiscent of some kind of medicine, which I guess was the eucalyptus. Nice though. I might return because I was very tempted by their beer described as a tropical stout.

So tonight, I went for an evening riverside pootle down to Woolwich, where I finally located Hop Stuff's original taproom. As soon as I'd got a One Mile End Gose fleur de sel sorted I got a text message and, as I was outside and seatless at the time, I put the beer down on the floor while I texted back. Half a sentence into my reply I discovered a spaniel puppy was drinking my beer. I had to remove a little black fleck floating on the top before I was able to resume my beer. Sour and salty, cloudy and dog-licked, it wouldn't have gone down well in Zero degrees. But I wasn't and it did go down well.

Diverted to the Hop Stuff taproom in Deptford, I went for another One Mile End beer, a Disarm American Pale. And it promptly ran out before the glass was full. 7/8ths of a pint for a half pint price to compensate for the impossibility of getting a full pint of One Mile End beer. Pleasantly refreshing, light and grapefruity. 

So, anyway, if you found a dog drinking your beer, who'd get a fresh pint and who'd drink it anyway?


----------



## SteveF (21 Jun 2018)

A London Porter in Lisbon...


----------



## stephec (21 Jun 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-44545010
> 
> Cask it is then


I can't like this post.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Jun 2018)

Beavertown 

Can't blame them, I'd do the same


----------



## User10119 (21 Jun 2018)

View attachment 415438
View attachment 415439

Blooming splendid gig by Low at the Brudenell on Tuesday. I celebrated with a pint of Timothy Taylors Golden Best, but decided not to risk a second one on a school night (!). Also, it was sold out and sardine-packed and I'd have taken half an hour to get from our spot the near the front to the bar...


----------



## Crackle (21 Jun 2018)

Crinkly takes even worse pictures than Rich. I'd not thought that possible.


----------



## User10119 (21 Jun 2018)

That's because I almost only ever drink beer when standing packed shoulder to shoulder in dingy clubs and pubs whilst listening to excellent choons by contemporary beat combos, and photograph said beers with a phone camera while trying not to drop a wobbly plastic 'glass'


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5285637, member: 10119"]That's because I almost only ever drink beer when standing packed shoulder to shoulder in dingy clubs and pubs whilst listening to excellent choons by contemporary beat combos, and photograph said beers with a phone camera while trying not to drop a wobbly plastic 'glass' [/QUOTE]
Only one problem with these beer photos for me...

.. Couldn't quite see the beer

Looks like a good gig though


----------



## nickyboy (21 Jun 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Beavertown
> 
> Can't blame them, I'd do the same



With the sort of money they are talking about a partner with deep pockets was the obvious choice
Presumably Heineken are in it to get ultra-discounted Beavertown products into their distribution. Otherwise just investing for a minority stake without management control sounds like bad business


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Jun 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Customer: I'll just have a pint of that Cloudwater please
> Bar tender: of course, just for the avoidance of embarrassment, that is £10.50 a pint
> Customer: wow! I'll have a pint of Lytham Blonde please
> Bar tender: sure... £2.90 please
> Customer: is it made form holy water or summert?


That wouldn't surprise me-oh Manchester, so much to answer for. My Sichuan Saison from Mad Hatter in the 'pool was boss though, with a pleasingly subtle spicy fruitiness. At 7.4% it's on the strong side for a Saison. My Kirkby Lonsdale Pennine Ambler was much more sessionable at about half the ABV and a very well balanced amber ale. It was also nice to see Barngates Brathay Gold on tap at the Dog & Gun in Skelton t'other day ( another very agreeable session ale).


----------



## jongooligan (22 Jun 2018)

Curiousity got the better of me. Spotted a beer made with concentrated grape must from Rioja. Think something like this mebbe have been on here before.






Very soft in the mouth. Fruit and nut fudge comes to mind. The lad looked at me like I'd gone mad in the shop but he's finished his before me.


----------



## Daddy Pig (22 Jun 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Very soft in the mouth. Fruit and nut fudge comes to mind. The lad looked at me like I'd gone mad in the shop but he's finished his before me.


Does it actually taste like beer?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2018)

Solvay Society had a tap takeover at the local. Their list of beers looks like a science lecture series. Their Coulomb Saison was a pretty classic saison, charged with a woody bitterness and a lot of that appleish hop that I still haven't identified.

I progressed to 2/3rds of a Dubbel Beta Coumarin. Having looked it up before, I knew Coumarin was the French for Tonka beans. Beta, I learned, is apparently the new ISO name for beetroot. A deep ruby with a pink head, it was a confusing little concoction. As I'm easily confused, this isn't necessarily a criticism, but I didn't know what to make of it. Again, that almost floral apple juice taste.

A quick look at their website suggests that there's been a bit of Cascade dry hopping shenanigans going on in their beer laboratories. Perhaps that's where the apple comes from.....


----------



## srw (22 Jun 2018)

Mile End Brewery Fleur de Sel Gose. A rather fine salty refreshing mouthful.


----------



## Daddy Pig (22 Jun 2018)

srw said:


> View attachment 415603
> 
> 
> Mile End Brewery Fleur de Sel Gose. A rather fine salty refreshing mouthful.


I tried to sell that very same sentance to mummy pig but no go...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2018)

srw said:


> View attachment 415603
> 
> 
> Mile End Brewery Fleur de Sel Gose. A rather fine salty refreshing mouthful.


I shared one with a spaniel puppy a couple of nights ago. Agreed, a nice concoction. Seven miles later I had a Disarm APA from One Mile End. Also a rather good and refreshing beer, light and grapefruity.


----------



## jongooligan (22 Jun 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Does it actually taste like beer?



Very much doubt my Grandad or even my Dad would recognise this as beer but I can see how we got here. It's obviously alcoholic, it's obviously got hops and malt in it but it's sweet. Tastes absolutely nothing like wine. Grandad and Dad would have said. 'A'reet for women and sick kids' but then again that's what they said about Guiness.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jun 2018)

Fruity indeed!


----------



## SteveF (23 Jun 2018)

A Lagunitas in Lisbon


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Jun 2018)

SteveF said:


> A Lagunitas in Lisbon
> 
> View attachment 415721


I imagine this post will be referred to the committee. Rest assured that the location will be taken in mitigation


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Jun 2018)

SteveF said:


> A Lagunitas in Lisbon
> 
> View attachment 415721


Why have they given you a jam jar to drink from?


----------



## SteveF (23 Jun 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Why have they given you a jam jar to drink from?



Faxion innit


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Jun 2018)

Whitstable Bay Red IPA from the Faversham Steam Brewery*




Spotted this in the supermarket and it's a decent IPA, with a definite hint of caramel and not too hoppy.

* - who are part of Shepherd Neame, according to the very small writing on the label on the back of the bottle, but I won't hold that against them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jun 2018)

I had 3 new beers last night. I can only remember 2 of them.
A (Solvay Society) Tritium Trippel Rye IPA. Dark and almost barley wine like, 7.7%'s worth of flavour. A good beer with a kick to kick off with.
And a Slaters Black IPA. Which was a bit like a semi-stout, a little less stoutly stoutish than a stout but not watered down either. I've had a few Slater's beers and they've usually been pretty good ones.

Oh, there was a rather accomplished Irish band playing. A pleasant surprise.


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Jun 2018)

Having really enjoyed the Ruby Ale from St Peter's Brewery, when I spotted their Golden Ale I thought it would be worth a try.
Right enough, but I doubt I'll get it again - a shame as the Ruby was one of my favourite beers of the last few months.


----------



## Dirk (24 Jun 2018)

Your Father was a Hamster and your Mother smelled of Elderberries.........


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Jun 2018)

Today's beer is Ringwood Brewery's* Old Thumper, described on the label as a "full of flavour craft ale".
Very nice, although you can tell it's from down south as the head lasted seconds...
Tastes good though and I'd buy it again.





* - part of Marston's, apparently.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jun 2018)

I've just had a 5 hour session! 2 of the Fourpures I've had before and commented on. The other four....

A Crate Session IPA. Perfect for a late sunny Sunday afternoon. Nice rounded bitterness
A Brew York (it was only when I ordered it that it occurred to me that the name was playing on New York) Debaser Sour. At 2.8% it was possibly the weakest beer I've drunk for ages but it went down well. All the bitter tartness of freshly picked unripe fruit with no vinegary overtones. 
A Solvay Society Structure of Matter. These Belgian-influenced beers that Solvay brew have a tendency to taste like overproof lagers but somehow get away with it.
A Brick Pale. Just lovely.


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Jun 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> I tried to sell that very same sentance to mummy pig but no go...


Gose before ho's?


----------



## User169 (25 Jun 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Beavertown
> 
> Can't blame them, I'd do the same




I guess the writing was on the wall once the tie up at the new Spurs stadium was announced. 

Cloudwater said last week they weren't going to be at the Beavertown Extravaganza in view of "changed circumstances". 

BBNo just announced today they're pulling out.

Veil had already withdrawn.


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Jun 2018)

DP said:


> I guess the writing was on the wall once the tie up at the new Spurs stadium was announced.
> 
> Cloudwater said last week they weren't going to be at the Beavertown Extravaganza in view of "changed circumstances".
> 
> ...


Which is a bit of a blow to anyone who pays up on the strength of their presence


----------



## User169 (25 Jun 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Which is a bit of a blow to anyone who pays up on the strength of their presence



Beavertown should give them their money back.


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Jun 2018)

DP said:


> Beavertown should give them their money back.


I agree


----------



## Daddy Pig (25 Jun 2018)

Beavertown Brewery Boycott?


----------



## User169 (25 Jun 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Beavertown Brewery Boycott?



Totes agrees


----------



## Tin Pot (26 Jun 2018)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-44613658

Panic buy!

AaaaaaaaaaaAAAAaaaaaGGGGgggHhh!!!!!


----------



## User169 (26 Jun 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-44613658
> 
> Panic buy!
> 
> AaaaaaaaaaaAAAAaaaaaGGGGgggHhh!!!!!



Limiting me to 10 cases of beer and 5 cases of cider just isn’t right.


----------



## Spartak (27 Jun 2018)

Enjoyed this after riding a very hot Time Trial last night.....


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Jun 2018)

I've been leading a very balanced life today- 70 odd miles on the bike round the Solway and some fine ales, with more to come in Auld Reekie tomorrow (art first, then ales). Fallen Odyssey (DDH Blonde) and Redchurch Urban Farmhouse (DDH Sour) both very agreeable, along with Fell Brewery Ghyll). Churs!


----------



## Daddy Pig (27 Jun 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> I've been leading a very balanced life today- 70 odd miles on the bike round the Solway and some fine ales, with more to come in Auld Reekie tomorrow (art first, then ales). Fallen Odyssey (DDH Blonde) and Redchurch Urban Farmhouse (DDH Sour) both very agreeable, along with Fell Brewery Ghyll). Churs!


How on earth did you ride 70 miles and manage to hold all those down!


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Jun 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> How on earth did you ride 70 miles and manage to hold all those down!


Ride first, then beer!


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Jun 2018)

Found this today..very nice ,and im having the life of Riley too


----------



## Daddy Pig (27 Jun 2018)

meta lon said:


> Found this today..very nice ,and im having the life of Riley too
> 
> View attachment 416648


By the picture quality you've enjoyed a few life of Riley's!


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Jun 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> By the picture quality you've enjoyed a few life of Riley's!



Its this crappy amazon fire..just the one so far.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Jun 2018)

Bit of Jennings now,also very refreshing.


----------



## User169 (27 Jun 2018)

Trappist beer outta, er, Coalville.

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-leicestershire-44581210


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jun 2018)

Here's a Northern Monk Faith American Pale, in case you've forgotten what beer in a boozer looks like....



Lost my beer-buddy brother tonight: he flies back to Canada tonight before setting off to cycle the Great Divide. But we caught 6 new beers over the last couple of days so it wasn't at all in vain. I'll be back to mostly drinking on my tod for the rest off my year's challenge.

Anyhow, yesterday netted a Northern Monk Faith, a rather gorgeous American Pale.
An Orme Brewery Celtica, a good, solid, old-fashioned-but-done-very-well sort of bitter, clear, light and bright.
Followed by a Howling Hops Pale which moved the taste buds back a bit to the first of the night while staying as cask as the Orme. A good night's drinking.

This evening, a couple of One Mile End beers. I'd drunk a couple of their beers earlier in the month and they were both fine ales. Their Salvation Pale was just as good. Not a heavy ABV beer, more a session style beer. Loadsa grapefruit, a bit of orange. Their Juicy 4pm Pale was very much of the same palate but with everything turned up a couple of notches, stronger and fruitier. I finished off with a Fourpure Lychee and Vanilla Sour. Strongish undertones of vanilla, not a lot of lychee. Or perhaps the lychee didn't blend in properly with the sourness for me, as though it was lychee and vanilla *and *sour.....


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Jun 2018)

https://www.indymanbeercon.co.uk/

Indy Man Beer Con tickets are on sale!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2018)

Uh oh, local brewery taproom have set up an exceptional Thursday night football screening! Or there's football, Northern Monk and Howling Hops at the Dog and Bell. Decisions, decisions.... I should set up a poll.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Jun 2018)

I'm not sure if it's cos I've had a load of hot meetings in Murcia but this tastes the absolute dogs

Caleya Asturias Pale Ale






Gonna watch the match so more shonky beer photos to come


----------



## gavroche (28 Jun 2018)

Am I the only one who doesn't like beer? Can't stand the stuff. Cider is my drink.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2018)

gavroche said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't like beer? Can't stand the stuff. Cider is my drink.


Loads of people don't like beer, they just don't tend to post on this thread....


----------



## nickyboy (28 Jun 2018)

gavroche said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't like beer? Can't stand the stuff. Cider is my drink.


Have I ever mentioned I don't own a television?

I'm other news that last one went down like a plate of boiled ham. Onto Fugli, one for all you lovers of fruit infused shoot....Yuzu and Ugli IPA. Not bad akshully

They have also interrupted the footy pre game to show a flamenco competition.


----------



## Crackle (28 Jun 2018)

Augustiner Hell


----------



## theclaud (28 Jun 2018)

gavroche said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't like beer? Can't stand the stuff. Cider is my drink.


It's thataway >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## User169 (28 Jun 2018)

Footy beer. Still on the train.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2018)

Thought of the evening: whoever said it was a game of two halves was a very slow drinker.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Jun 2018)

DP said:


> Trappist beer outta, er, Coalville.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-leicestershire-44581210





> conducted their first experimental brew on St Lutgard's Day, a saint famous for surviving on bread and beer during fasts.


My kind of fast!


----------



## User169 (29 Jun 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> My kind of fast!



That glass! Hope they’ll sell them too.


----------



## SteveF (29 Jun 2018)

I'm currently drinking a pint of Fosters, no need to chastise, i know... However, I will be plodding my way though Belgium and Holland from tomorrow on a mini tour so I am sure I can make amends, I have high expectations of Ghent..


----------



## rich p (29 Jun 2018)

SteveF said:


> I'm currently drinking a pint of Fosters, no need to chastise, i know... However, I will be plodding my way though Belgium and Holland from tomorrow on a mini tour so I am sure I can make amends, I have high expectations of Ghent..
> 
> View attachment 416896


Het Waterhuis in Gent is a favourite boozer of mine.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Jun 2018)

SteveF said:


> I'm currently drinking a pint of Fosters, no need to chastise, i know... However, I will be plodding my way though Belgium and Holland from tomorrow on a mini tour so I am sure I can make amends, I have high expectations of Ghent..
> 
> View attachment 416896



Actually, put a splash of lime in it and it's a decent drink on a hot day.

There, I said it


----------



## SteveF (29 Jun 2018)

rich p said:


> Het Waterhuis in Gent is a favourite boozer of mine.


Ta... Am there for a rest day so hope to visit..


----------



## rich p (29 Jun 2018)

DP said:


> That glass! Hope they’ll sell them too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 416839


I'm pretty sure that Mossy prefers a Trapissed Ale.

I've just bought my third this week, offie takeaway, Burning Sky Gaston
It's just too good to say no.
Orange and mango but subtly so.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Jun 2018)

rich p said:


> I'm pretty sure that Mossy prefers a Trapissed Ale.
> 
> I've just bought my third this week, offie takeaway, Burning Sky Gaston
> It's just too good to say no.
> ...


Burning Sky


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jun 2018)

At last I made it to Partizan Brewing's taproom. Last time I tried to go there I cycled right past it and found a different brewery. Their lemon and thyme saison was, well, lemony, thymey and very saisony (by which I mean it had that kind of murky wooden bit in the middle and end of the palate.) 

Their Apricot DIPA was strong (high 8%s), lush and generously apricoty. It could have been a bit heavy for late afternoon but the fruitiness gave that all important feeling that it might count as one of my 5 a day. It looked very much the colour of @rich p's Gaston. Classed in the lush category.

Followed by a Cyclic Beer Farm Saison. Less woody but it definitely had a chilli and pepper tang to it. I gather that the beer comes from Barcelona, brewed by an ex-colleague of Partizan's. I decided not to have a fourth 2/3rds so I might go back tomorrow and have a glass of their Raspberry and Lemon saison, which had just come on. I had a little sample and it seemed worth a proper go, nice and tart....


----------



## stephec (29 Jun 2018)

rich p said:


> I'm pretty sure that Mossy prefers a Trapissed Ale.
> 
> I've just bought my third this week, offie takeaway, Burning Sky Gaston
> It's just too good to say no.
> ...


That reminds me of the little milk bottles full of orange juice that we used to get in school.


----------



## robjh (29 Jun 2018)

First evening camping in Belgium


----------



## rich p (29 Jun 2018)

stephec said:


> That reminds me of the little milk bottles full of orange juice that we used to get in school.


When I was 7 we used to bung in a slug of vodka at playtime and it was almost identical...


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Jun 2018)

Milk stout turned up to 11

Wander Beyond

6% abv from a cask


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Milk stout turned up to 11
> 
> Wander Beyond
> 
> ...


Just the weather for it...


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Jun 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Just the weather for it...


All weather is good for beer


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2018)

SteveF said:


> I'm currently drinking a pint of Fosters, no need to chastise, i know... However, I will be plodding my way though Belgium and Holland from tomorrow on a mini tour so I am sure I can make amends, I have high expectations of Ghent..
> 
> View attachment 416896


Paul's Boutique burgers, either near station or in the University area near some decent bars including Rock Circus, is worth a visit - excellent burgers.


----------



## rich p (30 Jun 2018)

User13710 said:


> Oi @rich p, I rode past your house a few days ago, have you removed that old bike?


Yep, I got fed up tending to it. Slight regrets, but life moves swiftly on.


----------



## User169 (30 Jun 2018)

Next up. Human Cannonball from Magic Rock.


----------



## Crackle (30 Jun 2018)

DP said:


> Next up. Human Cannonball from Magic Rock.
> View attachment 417001



What the heck have you done to that bike you hooligan, it looks scratched!


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Jun 2018)

Woahh it was hot in the city (Embra) on Thursday!After a day of culture vulturing at Rosslyn Chapel, Stills and the City Art Gallery it was time for a few fine ales. My first ale stop was the Halfway House just off Market St near Waverley Station...this pub is cosy (I could just about have stretched my arms out and touched the walls either side of me). They had Alechemy, Cromarty and Stewart on tap which is a pretty decent lineup and I sampled the Alechemy 5 Sisters (red pale, good balance of maltiness and hoppiness) followed by the Stewart 80 shilling (classic traditional Scottish dark beer, went down very easily, slight honey notes to go with the malt). I didn't try the Alechemy Extra Pale this time, but I have before and it's a quality session pale. Cromarty always do some good stuff as well. Next up: Salt Horse in Blackfriars Street just off Cowgate. This is definitely sipster territory with lots of exposed brickwork and WG Grace beards. It also has a very well stocked bottleshop (a former colleague of mine managed to spend more than a ton there recently). I sampled Fallen Horse & Carriage (gorse and oatmeal pale, good blend of the floral and the hoppy with a slight nutty undertone), Track Mosaic Eater (Track always do cracking stuff IMO and this was no exception-plus a reasonable ABV so you could drink it all day). All in all it made a 30 minute delay at Waverley station due to rails warping in the heat very bearable. Back a week today for more art (lots of good stuff on atm)-who knows I may even manage some beers too.


----------



## User169 (30 Jun 2018)

Crackle said:


> What the heck have you done to that bike you hooligan, it looks scratched!



You had me worried there: just a bit of mud.


----------



## User169 (30 Jun 2018)

SteveF said:


> I'm currently drinking a pint of Fosters, no need to chastise, i know... However, I will be plodding my way though Belgium and Holland from tomorrow on a mini tour so I am sure I can make amends, I have high expectations of Ghent..
> 
> View attachment 416896



If you pass through Delft let me know and we can have a beer


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Woahh it was hot in the city (Embra) on Thursday!After a day of culture vulturing at Rosslyn Chapel, Stills and the City Art Gallery it was time for a few fine ales. My first ale stop was the Halfway House just off Market St near Waverley Station...this pub is cosy (I could just about have stretched my arms out and touched the walls either side of me). They had Alechemy, Cromarty and Stewart on tap which is a pretty decent lineup and I sampled the Alechemy 5 Sisters (red pale, good balance of maltiness and hoppiness) followed by the Stewart 80 shilling (classic traditional Scottish dark beer, went down very easily, slight honey notes to go with the malt). I didn't try the Alechemy Extra Pale this time, but I have before and it's a quality session pale. Cromarty always do some good stuff as well. Next up: Salt Horse in Blackfriars Street just off Cowgate. This is definitely sister territory with lots of exposed brickwork and WG Grace beards. It also has a very well stocked bottleshop (a former colleague of mine managed to spend more than a ton there recently). I sampled Fallen Horse & Carriage (gorse and oatmeal pale, good blend of the floral and the hoppy with a slight nutty undertone), Track Mosaic Eater (Track always do cracking stuff IMO and this was no exception-plus a reasonable ABV so you could drink it all day). All in all it made a 30 minute delay at Waverley station due to rails warping in the heat very bearable. Back a week today for more art (lots of good stuff on atm)-who knows I may even manage some beers too.


I first thought Alechemy was a spelling mistake. But then I caught up....


----------



## Hugh Manatee (30 Jun 2018)

Here on the island of Ios, it is (as I feared) a bit of a beer desert. I have been sticking to wine as lager has on occasion done terrible things to my lower alimentary tract!
I have been trying to get hold of a bottle of Crazy Donkey from the nearby Santorini but, although you see advertising and trinkets for sale everywhere, you have to go to the actual brewery it would seem.
Then I saw Fix Dark. It is sold in bottles and has a cheaper gassy yellow sibling.
It does say Lager Beer on the label but it does have a little extra. I have been trying to think what it tastes like. I little bit of Brown Ale with more fizz.
I think the thing it reminds me of most is being a kid in the early 80s and your Dad letting you try his beer.






Pray for me. It's still the best thing I have found here.


----------



## SteveF (30 Jun 2018)

DP said:


> If you pass through Delft let me know and we can have a beer


Cheers DP, unfortunately we are not going that far, Bruges, Ghent, Middelburg, Burg Haamstede, Brielle then home via the Hoek...

In Nieuwport now having a..


----------



## Daddy Pig (30 Jun 2018)

What an amazing summer we are having.... Until tomorrow's thunderstorms... 





Somerset wild... As close to scrumpy as it is beer, but very refreshing whilst cooking!


----------



## Crackle (30 Jun 2018)

Tergenseer Hell


----------



## Daddy Pig (30 Jun 2018)

Crackle said:


> Tergenseer Hell
> 
> View attachment 417071


Another lager hell?
Nothing else worthwhile on TV I see!


----------



## Crackle (30 Jun 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Another lager hell?
> Nothing else worthwhile on TV I see!


Yeah. Everyone is surprisingly tolerant. I haven't been told to get out yet.


----------



## SteveF (30 Jun 2018)

In Bruges, having something fruity....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2018)

SteveF said:


> In Bruges, having something fruity....
> 
> View attachment 417076


Fruity is good. I just came back from a micro-outing to Partizan Brewing, where I had a distinctly fruity Raspberry and Lemon Saison. Salty, fruity, tangy, I think it's one of those electrolyte drinks that cyclists drink, well, apart from from the fact that it tastes lovely.

While I was there I also took in a Partizan Lemongrass saison. Quite subtly toned, it wasn't one of those summer sunshine sups, but good nevertheless.

In a brief conversation with the barman, who seems well-disposed to me after I complimented his Pearson single speed yesterday, I learned that the woody taste I get with most saisons is (probably) the yeast.

Then off to watch football and eat a veggie curry at the Dog and Bell. A Slater's Bavarian Pale was an unusual accompaniment, loads of barley and malt, with a strong medicinal taste (think TCP). Well, I tried it, it goes on the list, but I'm not drinking it again!

Currently back home imbibing a Brewdog Clockwork Tangerine. As it's about 27 degrees in my kitchen it's probably a little too warm for the best tasting, but it's a pleasant citrus IPA.


----------



## SteveF (30 Jun 2018)

Now, this one is very nice, but at 8.4% I will be taking my time.


----------



## srw (30 Jun 2018)

Crackle said:


> Tergenseer Hell
> 
> View attachment 417071



Come off it. That's just lager with a fancy name. There's been far too much lager on the thread recently.

The lager thread is thataway ------------->
<--------------And the kick-ball thread is thataway.


----------



## Spartak (30 Jun 2018)

DP said:


> Next up. Human Cannonball from Magic Rock.
> View attachment 417001



Nice Mason....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2018)

Spartak said:


> Nice Mason....


Top tube on the downtube.....


----------



## Profpointy (30 Jun 2018)

SteveF said:


> I'm currently drinking a pint of Fosters, no need to chastise, i know... However, I will be plodding my way though Belgium and Holland from tomorrow on a mini tour so I am sure I can make amends, I have high expectations of Ghent..
> 
> View attachment 416896



Ghent's a fine place. We had a few days there last year and it is really lovely to just wander around and chill, as nice as Bruge I'd say. I very much acquired a taste in Belgian, especially Trappiste, beer there. They do do the best beer in the world by far, even speaking aftet lifelong research into British real ales. Maybe we are in no 2 spot though

And apart from fine chocolate, they can also lay claim to Bakelite, the Saxaphone, Rene Magrite, and Tintin, so not a bad crop of claims.


----------



## marinyork (30 Jun 2018)

srw said:


> The lager thread is thataway ------------->
> <--------------And the kick-ball thread is thataway.



Tune into timewatch


----------



## User169 (1 Jul 2018)

SteveF said:


> Cheers DP, unfortunately we are not going that far, Bruges, Ghent, Middelburg, Burg Haamstede, Brielle then home via the Hoek...
> 
> ]



In Burgh Haamstede, check out Bakkerij Somnemans and try a Zeeuwse Bolus.


----------



## User169 (1 Jul 2018)

Considered the genre defining Saison these days and such a great beer. Maybe a bit clean for the beer geeks, but gets a dang! from me.


----------



## Crackle (1 Jul 2018)

Siren, Under Current






Nearly went for the Paulaner.......


----------



## theclaud (1 Jul 2018)

Citra is currently £1.80 in B&M Bargains!


----------



## stephec (1 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> Considered the genre defining Saison these days and such a great beer. Maybe a bit clean for the beer geeks, but gets a dang! from me.
> 
> View attachment 417223


I've got one of these lined up, would you chuck the sediment in or pour it carefully?


----------



## stephec (1 Jul 2018)

theclaud said:


> Citra is currently £1.80 in B&M Bargains!
> 
> View attachment 417281


If you've got one of the other cheap shops near you, Quality Save, they sometimes have it even cheaper.

Isn't there one near Tesco just off junction 45 of the M4?


----------



## theclaud (1 Jul 2018)

stephec said:


> If you've got one of the other cheap shops near you, Quality Save, they sometimes have it even cheaper.
> 
> Isn't there one near Tesco just off junction 45 of the M4?


I don't _think _we've got one of those, although I'm not often up that way. The B&M thingy, OTOH, is just across the road from work. I might be restocking tomorrow.


----------



## stephec (1 Jul 2018)

theclaud said:


> I don't _think _we've got one of those, although I'm not often up that way. The B&M thingy, OTOH, is just across the road from work. I might be restocking tomorrow.


It might be called Home Bargains, same company.

If you come out of Tesco and go straight over the roundabout it's down the hill on the left after a couple of hundred yards, at least I think it was last time I was there about a year ago.


----------



## theclaud (1 Jul 2018)

stephec said:


> It might be called Home Bargains, same company.
> 
> If you come out of Tesco and go straight over the roundabout it's down the hill on the left after a couple of hundred yards, at least I think it was last time I was there about a year ago.


Oh right - yes I have heard of those but there's also one at Parc Tawe, which is much handier for me, as I live Mumbleswards and my beer is carried by bicycle. Had an occasional beer bargain from there but nothing to get really excited about. They are, however, brilliant for little microwaveable packs of very good tarka dal and dal makhani at 65p a pop. [Yes, yes, I know >>>>>>>.]


----------



## User169 (1 Jul 2018)

stephec said:


> I've got one of these lined up, would you chuck the sediment in or pour it carefully?



I try to keep the worst out of the glass, but usually neck the last mouthful or so just to keep the vit b12 levels up.


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Jul 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> What an amazing summer we are having.... Until tomorrow's thunderstorms...
> 
> View attachment 417062
> 
> Somerset wild... As close to scrumpy as it is beer, but very refreshing whilst cooking!


Like a true nature's child, we were born, born to drink wild...
I've been digging into my beer stash after some fun days at work and can report that Cross Borders Hoppy India Porter goes down very well, a bit hoppier than a porter (but won't make you pout like a Love Islander) with a solid malty backbone. Buxton /Omnipollo Yellow Belly packed a serious punch at 11% or thereabouts ;they hadn't gone too over the top with the peanut butter either . And I didn't have to pay 18 squids for it either!
Halfway through an 8 day stretch at work, bring on the weekend woohoo !


----------



## SteveF (2 Jul 2018)

rich p said:


> Het Waterhuis in Gent is a favourite boozer of mine.



In there now having one of these...


----------



## SteveF (2 Jul 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Paul's Boutique burgers, either near station or in the University area near some decent bars including Rock Circus, is worth a visit - excellent burgers.



Thanks, took your advice, well worth the visit ended up in the Rock On bar, they were very friendly and kept trying to buy us beers!


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Jul 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Like a true nature's child, we were born, born to drink wild...
> I've been digging into my beer stash after some fun days at work and can report that Cross Borders Hoppy India Porter goes down very well, a bit hoppier than a porter (but won't make you pout like a Love Islander) with a solid malty backbone. Buxton /Omnipollo Yellow Belly packed a serious punch at 11% or thereabouts ;they hadn't gone too over the top with the peanut butter either . And I didn't have to pay 18 squids for it either!
> Halfway through an 8 day stretch at work, bring on the weekend woohoo !


Believe it or not, there are no peanuts in it!


----------



## stephec (2 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> I try to keep the worst out of the glass, but usually neck the last mouthful or so just to keep the vit b12 levels up.


Cheers DP.


----------



## User169 (2 Jul 2018)

stephec said:


> Cheers DP.



But make your owns mind up! 

I’ve seen Duvel served in a bar where you get the last yeasty bit in a shot glass. it’s up to you if you drink it separately or combine it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jul 2018)

Crackle said:


> Siren, Under Current
> 
> View attachment 417269
> 
> ...


What's it like though? I mean will I regret not drinking one tonight? I'm just back from a Siren Soundwave, which is more IPA territory. A good beer though. 

Also, 2/3rds of a new Hop Stuff beer, a DDH citra and ekuanot IPA. A monster flavour IPA which tasted about twice as strong as its surprisingly moderate alcohol content.


----------



## User169 (2 Jul 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Beavertown
> 
> Can't blame them, I'd do the same




Jester King - out!

https://jesterkingbrewery.com/blog/on-the-heineken-beavertown-deal


----------



## Crackle (2 Jul 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> What's it like though? I mean will I regret not drinking one tonight? I'm just back from a Siren Soundwave, which is more IPA territory. A good beer though.
> 
> Also, 2/3rds of a new Hop Stuff beer, a DDH citra and ekuanot IPA. A monster flavour IPA which tasted about twice as strong as its surprisingly moderate alcohol content.


Not so ipa'ish, not too hoppy, quite balanced. Good enough for me to get another one


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jul 2018)

Crackle said:


> Not so ipa'ish, not too hoppy, quite balanced. Good enough for me to get another one


Good, I'm finding warm weather and keg pales are going together particularly well this year. And they're also on tap particularly near......


----------



## SteveF (2 Jul 2018)

A Taras Boulba.....


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Jul 2018)

Spent Saturday afternoon in Skipton.

Started at the newly reopened Railway with a pint of Wainwrights




The on to the Royal Shepherd, where I had a very fine pint of Ossett Brewery's Yorkshire Blonde, which for some reason was served in a Tetley's glass...





Several more beers were enjoyed, but sadly I'm lacking documentary evidence. 

The Sound Bar is definitely worth a visit if you're in town as is the Beer Engine.


----------



## Daddy Pig (2 Jul 2018)

Help needed! 

I need some ideas to give to mummy pig beer related for birthday presents and was looking at glassware as an idea.
I like the looks of speigalau sets but all help and ideas needed as I'm getting harassed and times running out!


----------



## User169 (2 Jul 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Help needed!
> 
> I need some ideas to give to mummy pig beer related for birthday presents and was looking at glassware as an idea.
> I like the looks of speigalau sets but all help and ideas needed as I'm getting harassed and times running out!



What does she like?


----------



## Daddy Pig (2 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> What does she like?


Er no, it's ideas for her to get me! She can't stand beer! 

Fortunately I want for very little except more beer but she wants to get me something other than beer. So beer related items are all good, or bike related beer items or beer related bike items if they exist!


----------



## SteveF (3 Jul 2018)

I was a bit over enthusiastic with the pouring....


----------



## stephec (3 Jul 2018)

SteveF said:


> I was a bit over enthusiastic with the pouring....
> 
> View attachment 417483


Crackleorama!


----------



## Crackle (3 Jul 2018)

stephec said:


> Crackleorama!


Oy!


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Jul 2018)

My haiku:

It's warm isn't it?
I'm dreaming of Saison beer
But I'm stuck working


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Jul 2018)

theclaud said:


> Citra is currently £1.80 in B&M Bargains!
> 
> View attachment 417281



£1.65 at Morrisons, or 4 for £6.


----------



## SteveF (4 Jul 2018)

A coastal beer in the sun...


----------



## marinyork (4 Jul 2018)

SteveF said:


> I was a bit over enthusiastic with the pouring....
> 
> View attachment 417483



That's where all the CO2 has gone!


----------



## SteveF (4 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> In Burgh Haamstede, check out Bakkerij Somnemans and try a Zeeuwse Bolus.
> 
> View attachment 417135


----------



## User169 (4 Jul 2018)

SteveF said:


> View attachment 417644



Nice weather for a ride over the deltaworks!


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> In Burgh Haamstede, check out Bakkerij Somnemans and try a Zeeuwse Bolus.
> 
> View attachment 417135





SteveF said:


> View attachment 417644



Where's the tasty pastry treats thread?


----------



## Daddy Pig (4 Jul 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Where's the tasty pastry treats thread?


-------------------------->
They could have at the very least had a beer with breakfast...


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Jul 2018)

Compare and contrast:






We had a Brightside takeover last night and they brought some of their new range. They're doing some kegs and some new casks. 

The cask Odin, Our Town, Manchester Skyline & B-Side have always been smashers so you have to ask why? People want keg; simple as that apparently. They've gone for bold simple branding too with no mither about what hops are in the beer or malts and so on; people need to be able to see "Pale" or "IPA" or "Session" from 6 yards from the bar and they're not bothered about the detail.

Anyway; this is called "Pale", it's new, and they brought a cask and a keg. The cask was much the better - the keg showed very little hop and was quite malty, probably on account of the coldness. The cask I could have smashed all night but there were kegs of "Session" & "IPA" and casks of "Golden Bitter" (i think) and "Odin" to get through.


----------



## SteveF (5 Jul 2018)

A fruit beer is still a beer, not sure about it being served with ice though....


----------



## Spartak (5 Jul 2018)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Compare and contrast:
> 
> View attachment 417809
> 
> ...


You have just done me a great favour by reminding me that there's a Bullfinch takeover at the local Taproom. I've had a couple of cask Bullfinches (Swift and Radical) and they were pretty good. Tonight's will be keg because that's all they've brought.

Talking of keg: the Taproom is considering removing their cask line (I think there's only one) and replacing with their keg line. They said that there's very little demand. To which I replied that they always put their cask beer at the very bottom of the beer list. Try putting it at the top of the list and watch what happens.... 

(I'm also trying to convince Villages Brewing that there's an untapped market for mild. It's virtually extinct in the craft beer range. Their barman is 100% in agreement with me, their previous head brewer was unconvinced, so I'll have to get back on the case once he's settled into the job a little.)





I had a rather enjoyable Stonehenge Brewery Heel Stone last night: a dark malty bitter, possibly just a bit too bitter for my taste but the maltiness softened it a little


----------



## smutchin (5 Jul 2018)

User13710 said:


> Don't throw away that stale loaf of bread. Make beer out of it!
> http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2016/jan/22/toast-ale-beer-surplus-bread-feedback-food-waste



M&S have got on this bandwagon - called in earlier and saw they had a new range of summer beers, a few of which are made using surplus bread. Pleased to see a big high street company dealing with food waste in a creative way like this. Couldn't resist, especially as they were on offer. There were a few others, including a Wimbledon Pale Ale but it said on the can that it was flavoured with elderflower so I gave it a miss - can't stand elderflower.







I'm aware of the ancient Sumerian practice of making beer from bread but I suspect that using raspberries and Earl Grey tea would have been beyond the pale for them.

They're all in the fridge at the moment recovering from a hot car journey.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2018)

Earlier today I saw 3 herons, 3 shelduck and 3 pelicans in St James' Park. This evening I saw off 3 Bullfinches. A Rascal; one of those orange, cloudy concoctions with hints of mango at the front and grapefruit at the back but with a little more bitterness than expected. A Wolf, which was darker than the Rascal and had an aftertaste of something like whisky or rum. Slightly cloying in the mouth with an almost clove-like numbing effect on the palate. Weird beered. And a Bullfinch Dark Side of the Moon, which was neither pink nor floydy but had a reassuringly dark side to it. A dry, lightly caramel biscuit flavour and hints that this porter was ready to defect to stout territory. 

My beer a day ''challenge'' is now approaching August bank holiday. What a summer it's been!


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Jul 2018)

Burnt Mill

The new Cloudwater?






It feels like full circle from the first craft that came to the UK from the USA but it's nice. Nice but not distinctive.

I've knocked Cloudwater recently for a lack of variety but screw variety. Who cares what you call it? If it tastes like the last one and the last one was good call it what you want. They have a signature flavour that I crave

The burnt mill is a very good American IPA but like a lot of others.


It's lush by the way

[Edits to correct CC's auto fark up which made me say the opposite of what I wanted]


----------



## User169 (5 Jul 2018)

Beavertown extravaganza still on, but half the breweries have pulled out.... 

https://www.beavertownbrewery.co.uk/message-ticket-holders-beavertown-extravaganza-2018/

Well at least you can have your money back if you want and you get 20 squids back if you do go.


----------



## Daddy Pig (5 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> Beavertown extravaganza still on, but half the breweries have pulled out....
> 
> https://www.beavertownbrewery.co.uk/message-ticket-holders-beavertown-extravaganza-2018/
> 
> Well at least you can have your money back if you want and you get 20 squids back if you do go.



I had to laugh that they were building 'Beaver World' ... Sounds like it should be situated in the red light district...


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> Beavertown extravaganza still on, but half the breweries have pulled out....
> 
> https://www.beavertownbrewery.co.uk/message-ticket-holders-beavertown-extravaganza-2018/
> 
> Well at least you can have your money back if you want and you get 20 squids back if you do go.


Very generous of Heineken innit


----------



## SteveF (5 Jul 2018)

Apparently this is an Antwerp Pale Ale, quite liked it.. . 






Have more or less come to the end of my BNL mini tour, hopping on the ferry to Harwich tomorrow. I have enjoyed the beers more than I thought I would (good grief they are strong)....

Bruges was what I expected and happily, Gent, was everything I had hoped it would be (I will be visiting again).

It's been a real pleasure and thanks to those who made recommendations, I did frequent a few of them..

Very impressed with the cycling ethos here, infrastructure and attitude, something I will miss when back home.


----------



## Daddy Pig (6 Jul 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Very generous of Heineken innit


They are getting their money back by staggering prices rises via Beerwulf... Prices up 40% plus... Don't think I'll use them again on both counts...


----------



## smutchin (6 Jul 2018)

The M&S Earl Grey Pale Ale was pleasant enough. It has the colour and pretty much the flavour of a decent pilsner - good choice for a warm summer evening. I would drink it again.


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Jul 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Very generous of Heineken innit


Refreshing the parts other beers can't reach...
The fun just hasn't stopped at work this week, I don't think anyone's quit-I'm hoping for a POETS day (Auld Reekie again tomorrow...bork bork!). Tempest Brewing's Loral IPL is an agreeable blend of malty lager and floral pale ale btw. Loral...because you're worth it!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jul 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Refreshing the parts other beers can't reach...
> The fun just hasn't stopped at work this week, I don't think anyone's quit-I'm hoping for a POETS day (Auld Reekie again tomorrow...bork bork!). Tempest Brewing's Loral IPL is an agreeable blend of malty lager and floral pale ale btw. Loral...because you're worth it!


You do know that complacency will start to set in if you rest on your Lorals...?


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Jul 2018)

The Ploughman Pub in Werrington has a beer festival this week.
So if you are near Peterborough and fancy a choice of 50 real ales and live music i can recommend a visit.
Saturday will have the footy and live bands Marquee plus Sunday bands.


----------



## Daddy Pig (6 Jul 2018)

After a week of abstinence I'm starting the weekend off gently. .. 






Damn, that feels better...


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Jul 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> After a week of abstinence I'm starting the weekend off gently. ..
> 
> View attachment 418015
> 
> ...




And only 9000% bloody lightweight


----------



## smutchin (6 Jul 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> After a week of abstinence I'm starting the weekend off gently. ..



If that's your idea of gentle, I'd hate to see the state of your liver.


----------



## rich p (6 Jul 2018)

I started after a shopping trip to town and a swim in the sea.
At the Bison Beer bar with the charcuterie, to go with a Gipsy Hill margarita sour. More tangy than sour - great summer drink.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2018)

Onnatrain 
Notrainbeer


----------



## Daddy Pig (6 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> If that's your idea of gentle, I'd hate to see the state of your liver.


My liver comes with fava beans and a nice bottle of something...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2018)

rich p said:


> I started after a shopping trip to town and a swim in the sea.
> At the Bison Beer bar with the charcuterie, to go with a Gipsy Hill margarita sour. More tangy than sour - great summer drink.
> 
> View attachment 418018


Had they run out of plates?


----------



## stephec (6 Jul 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> After a week of abstinence I'm starting the weekend off gently. ..
> 
> View attachment 418015
> 
> ...


I've got one of those in my Beerwulf box, tempted to have it now.


----------



## stephec (6 Jul 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> They are getting their money back by staggering prices rises via Beerwulf... Prices up 40% plus... Don't think I'll use them again on both counts...


I'm just browsing them at the moment, prices seem similar to last time I looked a fortnight ago, but now you have to buy 16 instead of 12 for free delivery.


----------



## Daddy Pig (6 Jul 2018)

stephec said:


> I'm just browsing them at the moment, prices seem similar to last time I looked a fortnight ago, but now you have to buy 16 instead of 12 for free delivery.


I looked at an order from November... 

*Emelisse Barley Wine*
Barley Wine | 12.0% | 33cl 1 £ 3.69
*Schneider Aventinus Eisbock*
Bock | 12.0% | 33cl 1 £ 2.39
*De Molen Bommen & Granaten*
Barley Wine | 11.9% | 33cl 1 £ 3.49
*Het Uiltje Apfelstrudel Doppelbock*
Bock | 11.7% | 33cl 1 £ 3.09
*Rochefort 10'*
Quadrupel | 11.3% | 33cl 2 £ 4.58
*Het Uiltje Sgt. Night Vision*
Stout | 10.5% | 33cl 1 £ 2.79
*De Leckere Blauwe Bijl*
Barley Wine | 10.0% | 25cl 1 £ 1.89
*Kees Export Porter 1750*
Porter | 10.5% | 33cl 1 £ 3.19
*St. Bernardus Abt 12*
Quadrupel | 10.0% | 33cl 2 £ 4.18
*Walhalla Wuldor*
Barley Wine | 9.8% | 33cl 1 £ 3.29
*Emelisse Espresso Stout*
Stout | 9.5% | 33cl 1 £ 3.39
*De Molen Amarillo*
India Pale Ale | 9.3% | 33cl 1 £ 2.89
*Westmalle Tripel*
Tripel | 9.5% | 33cl 1 £ 1.69
*Flying Dog Gonzo Imperial Porter*
Porter | 9.2% | 36cl 1 £ 3.39
*Chimay Blue*
Belgian Ale | 9.0% | 33cl 1 £ 1.59
*Walhalla Shakti*
India Pale Ale | 8.8% | 33cl 1 £ 2.89
*Pauwel Kwak*
Belgian Ale | 8.4% | 33cl 1 £ 1.69
*Flying Dog Raging Bitch*
India Pale Ale | 8.3% | 36cl 1 £ 2.69
*Kompaan Handlanger*
India Pale Ale | 8.2% | 33cl 1 £ 2.39
*Schneider Weisse Aventinus*
Bock | 8.2% | 50cl 1 £ 2.29
*Liefmans Goudenband*
Sour Beer | 8.0% | 33cl 1 £ 2.69
*Magic Rock Cannonball*
India Pale Ale | 7.4% | 33cl 1 £ 2.49
*Brooklyn Sorachi Ace*
Saison | 7.2% | 36cl 1 £ 2.89
*Walhalla Osiris*
Saison | 7.0% | 33cl 1 £ 2.59
*Crew Republic Roundhouse Kick*
Stout | 9.2% | 33cl 1 £ 2.89

*
It seems that the bigger increase are in the Belgium beers. 



*


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2018)

The Rochefort 10 is currently 2.99 & St Bernadus 12 is 3.09 so cheaper than November prices quoted above


----------



## Daddy Pig (6 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> If that's your idea of gentle, I'd hate to see the state of your liver.


Time to turn it up a notch...





Death from Northern Monk... a gentle 12%...
Not bad.. Big hints of tar and licorice.


----------



## Daddy Pig (6 Jul 2018)

How


Pro Tour Punditry said:


> The Rochefort 10 is currently 2.99 & St Bernadus 12 is 3.09 so cheaper than November prices quoted above


However the price shown was for 2 of each...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> How
> 
> However the price shown was for 2 of each...


All listed ending in 8 were for 2 and those ending in 9 were for single bottles?


----------



## Daddy Pig (6 Jul 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> All listed ending in 8 were for 2 and those ending in 9 were for single bottles?


Quantity listed next to the size. All others were single bottles


----------



## srw (6 Jul 2018)

Yardbird at the Oval. Slightly more flavoured lager, pyjamas and baseball shots all round. 

Oh, and Three Lions has just started up.

A sleepy Championship match it ain't.


----------



## stephec (6 Jul 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> I looked at an order from November...
> 
> *Emelisse Barley Wine*
> Barley Wine | 12.0% | 33cl 1 £ 3.69
> ...


That's an impressive selection!


----------



## Daddy Pig (6 Jul 2018)

stephec said:


> That's an impressive selection!


I tend to like the stronger beers as you can see... 
I still have a Lervig 'Big ass money stout 2' maturing... Its around 16% and by the taste of the other one I had, pretty amazing!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2018)

If Fisher-Price designed beer pumps, they'd look rather like Partizan's.






I grabbed an Amarillo and Mosaic IPA and a Lemon Jam, which as you can see was eminently palletable...




A top beer, by the way. A Belgian-style number with lots of lemon zest that they've had maturing for a good year.


----------



## User169 (7 Jul 2018)

Still as good as ever.


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Jul 2018)

In 57 Thomas Street and looking for precisely that but they have none and the keg selection is uninspiring but a chap, another customer, recommended this "but it's very sour!"

I don't think he's had much sour beer. It's Witbier with a hint of a whiff of hibiscus.

The can also warned me that the beer inside was can conditioned and to pour it carefully or the sky would fall in or something so I poured four fifths, swirled and gooied it in. Nothing bad happened.

Nice enough but dear.


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Jul 2018)

Beermoth Café, BBNo takeover.

15 lines of BBNo including three three saisons and one of those in a cask.

Zoom in, share my excitement


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Beermoth Café, BBNo takeover.
> 
> 15 lines of BBNo including three three saisons and one of those in a cask.
> 
> ...


That reminds me that the BBNo tasting rooms are only a couple of miles away from here. And they're open on Sunday afternoons! The sour quince saison (18|11) looks intriguing.


----------



## User169 (7 Jul 2018)

BBNo - their latest DDH. Not as big sweat onion bomb as the last one. A bit more fresh fruitiness. Lovely stuff


----------



## User169 (7 Jul 2018)

Beetroot sadly goes into the bin of stuff wot shouldn’t be in beer. Strong vegetable aroma which I don’t really dig


----------



## Daddy Pig (7 Jul 2018)

Beer at the summer fete or football...?








There is only one winner...


----------



## Daddy Pig (7 Jul 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Beermoth Café, BBNo takeover.
> 
> 15 lines of BBNo including three three saisons and one of those in a cask.
> 
> ...


Rude of me not to join in...


----------



## Spartak (8 Jul 2018)

Nice & refreshing....


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Jul 2018)

Just had a few at the werrington beer festival..not a tin in sight.
What is it with tinnies? I hate tinned beer


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2018)

meta lon said:


> Just had a few at the werrington beer festival..not a tin in sight.
> What is it with tinnies? I hate tinned beer


I tend to avoid cans but I'm changing my opinion a little. I'm getting closer to poor beers taste even poorer from a can, good beers aren't bothered.


----------



## Profpointy (8 Jul 2018)

Upham brewery's Punter best bitter. A brewery I 'd never heard of but have tried it a few times now I'm working away in Hampshire, and it's a fine pint.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2018)

Made it to BBNo (Beer by Bicycle? No!) this afternoon.




Right, their sour quince saison had sold out in keg. They had bottles, but I had no panniers. Another time....

This is a DIPA subtitled Coffee (55|08). Very subtle hints of coffee but a lovely high-octane beer (8.2%). 

Then I had a Nebuleuse. A double dry hopped kettle-soured New England Pale Ale (42|1020). Only lightly sour but refreshing.

There's something rather patrician about these under the arches breweries. They don't sell pints, 2/3rds is the biggest you can get. I get to feel that they're rationing it. On the other hand, after popping outside for a fag and being hit by a wave of heat, I asked for some water, mindful of the effect of beer and biking in hot sunshine. Voilà, a pint of water!


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Jul 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> My liver comes with fava beans and a nice bottle of something...




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99Ptctl5_qQ


Another day of art and fine ales in Embra!Oh and I think there was a little football game on as well...I just happened to catch the last 10 in minutes in 6 Degrees North in Howe Street, where I had North & Verdant Triple Fruited Gose (salty and fruity) and Weird Beard Saison 14 ( probably my favourite beer style atm, not as farmyard funky as some, just a little bit soulful) before catching the 29 bus back into toon for another visit to Salt Horse and a good browse in the bottle shop, including Wild Beer Tom Yum and Smoking Barrels. Wild Beer or Buxton definitely top my list of favourite breweries at the moment! I went for an unfined IPA from Pilot (nicely hoppy and fruity, reminded me how much I still enjoy this style of beer) and a fruity sour from Stillwater & Amundsen ( deep red and as drinkable as it was colourful, though sour beers aren't for everyone).
Nice sunny evening, even managed to fit in a couple more at Fell Penrith, as I hadn't been in there for just over a week, due to something called WORK. Burning Sky Plateau Session Pale (can't go wrong with these guys, hoppy and full of flavour for its 3.5%), Fell Dark Mild (let's go mild! mellow, malty, very sessionable) and Wild Beer Millionaire (salty and sweet, pretty rich stuff so a half was about right).There were a few England fans out on the toon who were getting a bit carried away...one had decided to use a traffic cone as a megaphone (nur nur nur, nur nur nur, nur nur nur nur nur nur ...and repeat). Bork bork, as they say in Sweden.


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2018)

My first ever kwak......I know....


----------



## User169 (9 Jul 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's something rather patrician about these under the arches breweries. They don't sell pints, 2/3rds is the biggest you can get. I get to feel that they're rationing it. On the other hand, after popping outside for a fag and being hit by a wave of heat, I asked for some water, mindful of the effect of beer and biking in hot sunshine. Voilà, a pint of water!



My mate Flozza - the manager of the bar at BBNO - still can't get his head around you Brits and your pints. Mind you, he still can't believe how quick you all guzzle it down.


----------



## User169 (9 Jul 2018)

meta lon said:


> Just had a few at the werrington beer festival..not a tin in sight.
> What is it with tinnies? I hate tinned beer



Better quality product - simple as that. I guess I drink about 80% of my beer from tins these days. The beer stays fresher for longer and the days of tins imparting metallic taste are long gone. 

(+ better artwork, can chill them more quickly, cheaper to transport, more recyleable...)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> My mate Flozza - the manager of the bar at BBNO - still can't get his head around you Brits and your pints. Mind you, he still can't believe how quick you all guzzle it down.


I think I may have spoken to Flozza yesterday. He seemed in charge and was from the Netherlands.


----------



## User169 (9 Jul 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think I may have spoken to Flozza yesterday. He seemed in charge and was from the Netherlands.



That’s him!


----------



## User169 (9 Jul 2018)

Cos it’s hot.


----------



## User169 (9 Jul 2018)

Fourpure acquired!

https://www.morningadvertiser.co.uk/Article/2018/07/09/Fourpure-acquired-by-Australian-company-Lion


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> Fourpure acquired!
> 
> https://www.morningadvertiser.co.uk/Article/2018/07/09/Fourpure-acquired-by-Australian-company-Lion



Disappointed but not particularly surprised. They're at a ''certain size'' and give the impression of being ambitious...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jul 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Disappointed but not particularly surprised. They're at a ''certain size'' and give the impression of being ambitious...


I got that impression too, from the use of language that indicates an enthusiastic embrace of management w*nkspeak in the article.


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Jul 2018)

I have my Saison Dupont

And in the bargain section

Happy boy


----------



## Daddy Pig (9 Jul 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I got that impression too, from the use of language that indicates an enthusiastic embrace of management w*nkspeak in the article.


Another sell out... Maybe there needs to be a masterlist of those breweries made public where we can boycott...


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Jul 2018)

Tonight I have been mainly drinking Trolltunga which I think I mentioned on Easter Day when I was in Buxton's tap.

Goosegogs, you'll remember, and perfect in the unrelenting (fabulous) heat






Get some


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Another sell out... Maybe there needs to be a masterlist of those breweries made public where we can boycott...


I'll wait to see how their beers develop. If they continue to produce fine beers - and they've done a few - I'll still pop over to their taproom in Bermondsey. It's only 5 relaxed minutes on the bike from here so not something to boycott just yet....


----------



## Daddy Pig (9 Jul 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'll wait to see how their beers develop. If they continue to produce fine beers - and they've done a few - I'll still pop over to their taproom in Bermondsey. It's only 5 relaxed minutes on the bike from here so not something to boycott just yet....


But how many minutes back by bike ?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (9 Jul 2018)

I had to drop my daughter off in Llangollen for her D of E today. I took her twin brother along for the ride to get him out of his bedroom for a day! We decided to go to Bala for a swim in the lake. Of course this decision was easy as it meant I could spend some money in one of the finest beer emporia I can recall.

Lots of Welsh goodness that will grace these pages in the coming weeks. Not tonight though. Something from somewhere down on the Severn. With a nod to the continuing heat, a session beer much lighter than I usually drink. It packs light floral notes and a lingering bitterness very nicely into its 3.6%


----------



## cuberider (10 Jul 2018)

These went down well on a very warm Spanish evening in Roquetas.


----------



## User169 (10 Jul 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Disappointed but not particularly surprised. They're at a ''certain size'' and give the impression of being ambitious...



Yeah. Don’t think it’s a surprise. At least they were reasonably honest upfront and were never part of the we hate mega-brewers brigade.

Hopefully Cloudwater will have their London taproom up and running soon


----------



## Crackle (10 Jul 2018)

Siren breakfast stout. Quite liking Siren stuff


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jul 2018)

Crackle said:


> Siren breakfast stout. Quite liking Siren stuff
> 
> View attachment 418802


I think I called it a ''big, black puddle of plum pudding'' a little while ago. Its caramelly chocolateliness got me all lyrical!


----------



## Daddy Pig (10 Jul 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think I called it a ''big, black puddle of plum pudding'' a little while ago. Its caramelly chocolateliness got me all lyrical!


Only thing is the caffeine... I made that mistake before bedtime! It is rather good though!


----------



## User169 (11 Jul 2018)

Train beer!


----------



## User169 (11 Jul 2018)

Dang!


----------



## User169 (12 Jul 2018)

Ferry beer!!






(One of my kids just asked how the guaccas is )


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2018)

Minor taproom takeover by North Brewing. First a Paria, New England IPA. Loads of fruit and even more hops, with really soft water (unless it was just the effect of the ample head). 
In the absence of beer photos, here's the cycling jersey. I rather like it.





Followed by a Gypsy Hill Margarita Sour, which was sour and salty and went down without protest. Any margarita hints were too subtle for me, though.

Back up north to a North Brewing collaboration with Northern Monk, Zapato Brewery and Kirkstall Brewing called From Leeds with Love. Dangerously close to lager territory but it worked well. 

Currently assessing a can of Littlebro Session IPA.....


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> Ferry beer!!
> 
> View attachment 419076
> 
> ...


DO WANT


----------



## theclaud (12 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> (One of my kids just asked how the guaccas is )


And how is it?


----------



## theclaud (12 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> Ferry beer!!
> 
> View attachment 419076
> 
> ...


PS >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## User169 (13 Jul 2018)

theclaud said:


> And how is it?



Underseasoned


----------



## nickyboy (13 Jul 2018)

Train beer !






First class only about £10 more than Standard London to Manchester. So if I can get a few more of these comp beers down me I'm probably in the money

Beer is pretty damn good too. Best they used to have was London Pride, definitely a step up in quality


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Jul 2018)

nickyboy said:


> First class only about £10 more than Standard London to Manchester.



I just booked a similar deal; 1st from Euston for £45!! Is the beer ok or do I still need to call in the Euston Tap for a takeout?

PS: I am not there now, it's not for a while yet


----------



## nickyboy (13 Jul 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> I just booked a similar deal; 1st from Euston for £45!! Is the beer ok or do I still need to call in the Euston Tap for a takeout?
> 
> PS: I am not there now, it's not for a while yet


That beer is good. Ok it's not cloudwater but it's very acceptable indeed


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2018)

Liquid lunch. Gunnamatta on tap.

I think we can agree that there's no calories in liquids, right?


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2018)

Mind you, there's a couple of thousand in this...


----------



## User169 (13 Jul 2018)

Englandtonshire!!

Goat’s Milk from Church End Brewery, Numeaton


----------



## theclaud (13 Jul 2018)

rich p said:


> Mind you, there's a couple of thousand in this...
> 
> View attachment 419211


But what the holy feck is it???


----------



## User169 (13 Jul 2018)

theclaud said:


> But what the holy feck is it???



Brighton Mess


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jul 2018)

Right, away from this masticated mess and cider, here's a couple of beers from the newly sold-out Fourpure....
This...




is a Nugget. Perhaps because grapefruit isn't good for the statins I take, my enjoyment of grapefruit now comes from the contortions of hops. An American pale ale, light and certainly citric, it went down well after a mile and a half's flat bike ride.

This, however, is its IPA brother, a darker, more bitter, Nor Cal...




Citrus with a heavier helping of hops than the Nugget, and slightly under 7% ABV, thereby requiring a slightly more muscular pint lift to the mouth, but I managed it with no signs of beer exhaustion.

After lightning, a crack of thunder, and a single drop of rainfall on my forehead, I thought I should buy some cans of Nightfall Coconut and Chocolate Imperial Stout and skedaddle off home before the rain set in.

(The rain didn't, but Littlebro IPA is hyper-hopped and comes in cans that don't open properly. At least this batch don't.)

Meanwhile (Bargain boozement corner alert) in a visit to LiDL today, I noticed that they have started stocking some new beers in cans. The only can I've tried so far is a Plunged Orange Pale Ale, and it's fun for a 99p beer. I see that the company hitherto known as Hatherwood is now branded the Hatherwood Craft Beer Co. They have another two different tins on their shelves. At 99p, come on, take it on your train journeys and reward yourself with a decent beer when the train finally arrives...!


----------



## theclaud (13 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> Brighton Mess


*snork*


----------



## SteveF (14 Jul 2018)

I have had a small delivery...


----------



## User169 (14 Jul 2018)

Beer run!


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Jul 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Right, away from this masticated mess and cider, here's a couple of beers from the newly sold-out Fourpure....
> This...
> View attachment 419240
> 
> ...



You might have a very long wait if it's Northern!


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2018)

theclaud said:


> But what the holy feck is it???


fark knows! I was talked into it by a spotty barman and I really should have known better.
I think the pub cat had been sick and they spotted me as a likely mug.


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Jul 2018)

Burning Sky Anniversaire

Marvellous


----------



## srw (14 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> Beer run!
> 
> View attachment 419293
> 
> ...


farking hell. The bridesmaids will be under the groom before the registers have been signed. Or is it a Trappist baptism - fill the font with beer instead of water?


----------



## Daddy Pig (14 Jul 2018)

srw said:


> farking hell. The bridesmaids will be under the groom before the registers have been signed. Or is it a Trappist baptism - fill the font with beer instead of water?


What exactly would the bridesmaids be doing under the groom... What did I miss out on as it never happened at my wedding...


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Jul 2018)

Finally got round to trying the Oakham Citra IPA, after the recommendation on here and from a friend.
Very, very good - will definitely be buying this again. Shame I only bought one bottle to try...


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2018)

I haven't had a gose for yonks.
This Gipsy Hill is a lovely one, slightly piquant with a hint of fruit.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Jul 2018)

rich p said:


> I haven't had a gose for yonks.
> This Gipsy Hill is a lovely one, slightly piquant with a hint of fruit.
> 
> View attachment 419352


"piquant" 

FFS Rich, I expected better of you


----------



## nickyboy (14 Jul 2018)

Yeastie Boys Gunnamatta on the parched, barren land of North Derbyshire 
New flip flops ready for next forum ride


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2018)

nickyboy said:


> "piquant"
> 
> FFS Rich, I expected better of you


I speak fluent ponce, Nick. I just hide my erudition under a farking great bushel...


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2018)

You know those fruity APA's. This is one and just the job for a summer heatwave. It is okay to be a teensy bit bladdered when you're babysitting innit.
It's a rhetorical question, by the way, in case you were thinking of advising me otherwise....
Two Juicy, geddit!


----------



## J1888 (15 Jul 2018)

Availed myself of a Sub machine, made for Heineken.

Some decent beers available, idea is that you get draught beer at home (can also be achieved with a Growler tbf) and tried it last night for the first time.

Heineken H41 lager, not something I’d drink out of choice. Very nice indeed. Got another 10 litres of different beers including Affligem (which I like) so shall look forward to the WC final with a nice couple of pints


----------



## theclaud (15 Jul 2018)

Roomie hiding behind a Petrus Blonde. Arguably not a cycling beer but we're giving it a go.


----------



## srw (15 Jul 2018)

theclaud said:


> Roomie hiding behind a Petrus Blonde. Arguably not a cycling beer but we're giving it a go.
> 
> View attachment 419437


It's only a small wineglass full.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jul 2018)

Fruity and dry.


----------



## theclaud (15 Jul 2018)

srw said:


> It's only a small wineglass full.


Yebbut we are having an hour and a half for lunch...


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Jul 2018)

Train beer


----------



## User169 (15 Jul 2018)

Pretty good strong English ale. Solid addition to the family of Trappist ales.


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> Pretty good strong English ale. Solid addition to the family of Trappist ales.
> 
> 
> View attachment 419457


The landlord of my local has ordered some

Not my style but quite excited to try it anyway


----------



## Hugh Manatee (15 Jul 2018)

The first of the Welsh beers collected last Monday. A good old fashioned Best Bitter from the Sandstone Brewery. Full bodied the tasting notes say and full bodied it is. Three hops finish it off nicely. Sometimes only a best bitter will do!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jul 2018)

I'm so glad the football didn't go into extra time. If it had, I wouldn't have managed to catch this Tiny Rebel Peaches and Cream IPA sunning itself by the weekend's black plastic refuse sacks by the 1830s carriage ramp up to Deptford Station.






A smoothly lush IPA that gently backed up the taste hint provided by its name. It lacked that certain satisfying tang though and eventually left an accumulated aftertaste of the weed that my neighbours smoke on their balcony. When I was asked by the server what I'd thought of the beer, I told her and got a kind of that.is.so.random response. Serves her right for asking.

Here's a clear beer, a cask one for a change: Hop Stuff Ekuanot. Interesting to taste what a brewery can do with a single hop beer. Slightly floral at the front, it gave a strong and lingering, dark hoppiness at the back.





Falling foul of my golden rule of drinking the sour first, I drank it last: A Weird Beard Sour Slave. (In my defence, it had only just come on line.) It's a changing dry hopped kettle sour so anyone else who tries I might get a different version. It gave me that impression of eating slightly under-ripe freshly picked fruit. So that's a good thing.

Back home and having a Picnic (Belleville Session IPA). I bought a few of these in a Majestic Wines place a couple of days ago. They're a Wandsworth lot and it's a pretty good beer. The tin says it's ''can-tastically hoppy'' but it's not overly hopped. I'll look out for it in a pub because they do cask beers decently.


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Jul 2018)

Looking for some hop stuff baby tonight!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aL6zrlLLdlY


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Jul 2018)

Fab day out in Buxton yesterday:


----------



## nickyboy (16 Jul 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Fab day out in Buxton yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 419621


I was in Buxton Saturday on my bike. I had an ice cream and some water from the free spring
Seems you got the better end of the deal


----------



## nickyboy (16 Jul 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Looking for some hop stuff baby tonight!
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aL6zrlLLdlY



Massive like for the Bojack


----------



## SteveF (16 Jul 2018)

Post ride pint of Sea Fury.....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jul 2018)

This weather doesn't half make you thirsty! 

A Tiny Rebel Cwtch: dark, full bodied, bitter but it modulates nicely into the bitterness so that it doesn't become bitter-heavy. Keykeg.
A Stonehenge Danish Dynamite: looks orange, tastes of apples. Cask. 2nd best beer of the evening.
A Bear Town Bearly Literate. Thin and bitter. Not my style....


----------



## guitarpete247 (18 Jul 2018)

Another one for the Tynt Meadow. Bought a case from the monastery on Saturday.


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5315296, member: 259"]This is nice. One of them new/old fangled beers made from bread. It's 7% and it's a limited edition from the usually reliable Brussels Beer Project. EKG, Chinook and Crystal hops.
View attachment 419687
[/QUOTE]
Second that! I've had several beers from them in my Beer52 boxes and never been disappointed-ISTR spotting some at the Crafty Baa in Windermere last year as well. I've just enjoyed Tart Night from Fierce in Aberdeen, a sour black IPA. Lots of interesting things going on flavour wise here, with toasty malty hints, plus hoppiness, and then a sour punch to the tastebuds. Beer + Maggie Q= Manvana! Looks do kill...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySr1u6jguHQ


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Second that! I've had several beers from them in my Beer52 boxes and never been disappointed-ISTR spotting some at the Crafty Baa in Windermere last year as well. I've just enjoyed Tart Night from Fierce in Aberdeen, a sour black IPA. Lots of interesting things going on flavour wise here, with toasty malty hints, plus hoppiness, and then a sour punch to the tastebuds. Beer + Maggie Q= Manvana! Looks do kill...
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySr1u6jguHQ



Fierce's Raspberry Tart Sour made its way down to Deptford a couple of months ago and I was impressed. No fear of flavour with them! (Meanwhile, I can't quite grasp the idea of a sour black IPA.)


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Jul 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Fierce's Raspberry Tart Sour made its way down to Deptford a couple of months ago and I was impressed. No fear of flavour with them! (Meanwhile, I can't quite grasp the idea of a sour black IPA.)


It's pretty off the wall (from North of The Wall), but well worth a punt.-part of my haul from my last visit to Salt Horse in Embra. Fell Penrith have them from time to time as well.


----------



## rich p (18 Jul 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Fab day out in Buxton yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 419621


Last time I was in Buxton I couldn't even get a decent cup of coffee. 
Things have progressed clearly.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2018)

Just had a disappointing American Pale Ale from Boundary Brewing Coop. It really felt like there was something missing from it, like a home brewed lager that had gone wrong. (I just checked my year's spreadsheet and realised I'd drunk it before. Didn't much like it the first time.)

But followed by a far more satisfying Siren Santo, which I gather is a collaboration with Sante Adairius Rustic Ales of California and the rather more local Siren Brewery. A dry hopped lager but quite unlike any lager I've ever drank - a lovely rounded taste.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Jul 2018)




----------



## SteveF (19 Jul 2018)

In The Eagle having a G&T while I ponder the menu...


----------



## derrick (19 Jul 2018)

SteveF said:


> In The Eagle having a G&T while I ponder the menu...
> 
> View attachment 420070


That is such a refreshing drink, a proper summer drink, although really nice when it's cold.


----------



## User169 (19 Jul 2018)

This is an intriguing brew. An English ale base, but hopped like a NEIPA.

The chocolate malt comes through really nicely and it’s not too sweet. The hopping is a mixture of pine and marmalade, instead of the more trad floral hopping you’d expect.

Modern Yorkshire Bitter indeed (suits this thirsty Yorkshireman).


----------



## User169 (19 Jul 2018)

derrick said:


> That is such a refreshing drink, a proper summer drink, although really nice when it's cold.



There’s probably a thread to discuss such concoctions

I think it can be found————————————->


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> This is an intriguing brew. An English ale base, but hopped like a NEIPA.
> 
> The chocolate malt comes through really nicely and it’s not too sweet. The hopping is a mixture of pine and marmalade, instead of the more trad floral hopping you’d expect.
> 
> ...


Are you drinking that on a train?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2018)

Ooh, I do like a gooseberry sour, it's the perfect fruit for a sour! Thank you, Brick, for your one with elderflower in it. 

Also had a thick and mangoey Cloudwater IPA, made with Citra and Enigma hops. It was almost mouth-numbingly hoppy. Definitely not a beer to drink in a hurry!


----------



## User169 (20 Jul 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Are you drinking that on a train?



Yep. A longish train commute isn't entirely a bad thing.


----------



## theclaud (20 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> This is an intriguing brew. An English ale base, but hopped like a NEIPA.
> 
> The chocolate malt comes through really nicely and it’s not too sweet. The hopping is a mixture of pine and marmalade, instead of the more trad floral hopping you’d expect.
> 
> ...


Liking the tantalising corner of mystery cheese volume.


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Jul 2018)

SteveF said:


> In The Eagle having a G&T while I ponder the menu...
> 
> View attachment 420070


Up and down the City Road, in and out the Eagle, that's the way the money goes, pop goes the weasel...


----------



## glasgowcyclist (20 Jul 2018)

I got my first box from Beer52 last night and looking forward to trying my first one tonight. Cost me nothing as I used a code from Saga (my insurer) to get the first box free. I've no intention of continuing the subscription, unless I can convince my daughter to join up, in which case she'll get her first box for 1/2 price and I'll get another free one.

Some of the names in my box are: Funky Falcon, Cress, Partizan, and Hunky Dory Oatmeal Glory.

Might go home early today...


----------



## User169 (20 Jul 2018)

theclaud said:


> Liking the tantalising corner of mystery cheese volume.



https://www.theguardian.com/books/2...elsschot-review-self-improvement-through-edam


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I got my first box from Beer52 last night and looking forward to trying my first one tonight. Cost me nothing as I used a code from Saga (my insurer) to get the first box free. I've no intention of continuing the subscription, unless I can convince my daughter to join up, in which case she'll get her first box for 1/2 price and I'll get another free one.
> 
> Some of the names in my box are: Funky Falcon, Cress, Partizan, and Hunky Dory Oatmeal Glory.
> 
> Might go home early today...


Which Partizan is it? They're just a short ride away from here. Usually pretty good stuff.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (20 Jul 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Which Partizan is it? They're just a short ride away from here. Usually pretty good stuff.



Shell Beach Fennel Gose, any good?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Shell Beach Fennel Gose, any good?


Never heard of it! You'll have to report back on that one.


----------



## postman (20 Jul 2018)

They have named one after mee.


----------



## User169 (20 Jul 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Cost me nothing as I used a code from Saga (my insurer) to get the first box free. ..



@rich p Wake up!!


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Jul 2018)

Just had 2 pints of Woodfords Red 4% delicious
I could have had 6...ah well wife spoiled the session
Found a bottle of Broadside in the fridge so not a total loss


----------



## Spartak (20 Jul 2018)

Tonight's line up.....


----------



## glasgowcyclist (20 Jul 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Never heard of it! You'll have to report back on that one.



It's got a very fine fizz to it, almost like a sherbety drink but lightly bitter with a dry finish.
It might have fennel in the name but there's not a hint of it in the beer.

Not one I would seek out.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Jul 2018)

A rare treat; Marble Decadence on keg


----------



## Spartak (21 Jul 2018)




----------



## MossCommuter (21 Jul 2018)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 420387


Stays sharp to the bottom of the glass


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Jul 2018)

Uppe Hele Natten






I will be


----------



## User169 (21 Jul 2018)

Deucebox from Fourpure. Sticky marmalade.


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Jul 2018)

I'm mister brightsife


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> Deucebox from Fourpure. Sticky marmalade.
> 
> 
> View attachment 420436


I'm guessing ''sticky marmalade'' isn't a compliment. Still, I just wandered off to their taproom and had a rather dazzling Mango Gose. 




Only slightly sour and the mango was subtly done so that it only kicked in via an accumulator effect. A pretty refined Gose, I reckon. Followed, after another wander up to Partizan where they were having a Burning Sky tap takeover. So I had a Monolith Vintage.




I'll class it as a strong, chocolatey porter, pretty rounded. A sipper.

Realising I was hungry, I backtracked to the Dog and Bell for a felafel salad and a Howling Hops House IPA. Strong bitter hops introduced via an equally strong pineapple front. Rich on its journey across the palate.




Santé to one and all.


----------



## SteveF (21 Jul 2018)

A pint of Cheddar ale halfway through a hot walk..


----------



## User169 (21 Jul 2018)

Leffe Blonde in the deep dark wood!


----------



## User169 (21 Jul 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm guessing ''sticky marmalade'' isn't a compliment. Still, I just wandered off to their taproom and had a rather dazzling Mango Gose.
> View attachment 420452
> 
> Only slightly sour and the mango was subtly done so that it only kicked in via an accumulator effect. A pretty refined Gose, I reckon. Followed, after another wander up to Partizan where they were having a Burning Sky tap takeover. So I had a Heritage Vintage.
> ...



I quite like marmalade!


----------



## theclaud (21 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> I quite like marmalade!


Love marmaladey beer!


----------



## theclaud (21 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> Leffe Blonde in the deep dark wood!
> 
> View attachment 420463


WTAF?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jul 2018)

theclaud said:


> WTAF?


Camping survival kit.


----------



## srw (22 Jul 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Camping survival kit.


Personally I'd take a tent* before a tin of cheap beer, but each to his own.


*No I wouldn't. I'd find a hotel.


----------



## User169 (22 Jul 2018)

Outta Co. Wicklow. Drinkable, but not as good as the IPAs I’ve had from this brewery.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> Outta Co. Wicklow. Drinkable, but not as good as the IPAs I’ve had from this brewery.
> 
> View attachment 420512


Isn't it hard to clap hands when you've got your beer gloves on?


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Jul 2018)

Disco Fork Lift Truck Mango Pale Ale 

I sensed a lot of love for this, so popped one in the basket to try.
It's right enough, but not for me. The mango seemed to be fighting with the hops.

Nice can though.


----------



## Daddy Pig (22 Jul 2018)

Sunday Lunch at the New Inn in Sampford Courtney... Its only 25C so what's not to like...

Devon Darkness from Hanlons with homemade steak and Kidney pud..





Followed by another with my sticky toffee pud...





Well kept ales and excellent homemade food if anyone is down in sunny Devon.


----------



## User169 (22 Jul 2018)

Too hot, so decided to train it home. Dang, but how good are Magic Rock these days. This really pack a punch for 4,5% beer.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jul 2018)

Cannabis beer!
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...very-quickly-canada-brews-first-cannabis-beer


----------



## Daddy Pig (22 Jul 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Cannabis beer!
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...very-quickly-canada-brews-first-cannabis-beer


I'd rather stick to a smoke and a pancake or a bong and a waffle...


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Jul 2018)

Half price GBBF tickets for them as wants um:

https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/07/20/camra_gbbf_competition/


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Jul 2018)

Yesterday we had a Cloudwater bottle share and some damned fine beer was drunk. Cloudwater's bottles are even better than their cans, typically, but are limited in quantity (and expensive).

Anyway, this was the stand out; don't ask me what it's called, we could not figure it out, but it's a 5% (ish) BA Saison and simply delicious. I managed to bag the last bottle for myself too so I am quite excited about after work drinky-poos today:





If you're lucky enough to see this beer anywhere it's an absolute must!





...and BA Impy Stout is not just for Christmas!

Here's the full set:


----------



## Crackle (23 Jul 2018)

Could you not get your mate picking his nose next time, Mossy!


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Jul 2018)

Crackle said:


> Could you not get your mate picking his nose next time, Mossy!


Worse than that; he's the pub manager, running the event


----------



## Crackle (23 Jul 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Worse than that; he's the pub manager, running the event


Splendid: So long as he doesn't brew them.........


----------



## nickyboy (23 Jul 2018)

Was invited to a Sardinian restaurant for lunch (there's a first...not being invited for lunch, a Sardinian restaurant I mean)

I was invited to try a Sardinian beer. And you know what? It was pretty decent. Nice hops, decent bitterness. Not what i was expecting at all (ie. un-moretti like)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2018)

Just plain silly beer....


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Jul 2018)

theclaud said:


> Love marmaladey beer!


Likewise-I've just had a marmalade & rye IPA from Tempest ...you could taste the marmalade but it wasn't too over the top and the rye added a pleasantly nutty undertone (one more from the bottleshop at Salt Horse).


----------



## theclaud (25 Jul 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Likewise-I've just had *a marmalade & rye IPA from Tempest* ...you could taste the marmalade but it wasn't too over the top and the rye added a pleasantly nutty undertone (one more from the bottleshop at Salt Horse).



Yup that's good stuff.


----------



## SteveF (26 Jul 2018)

A Kompaan raspberry sour, 5.2% of yum....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2018)

SteveF said:


> A Kompaan raspberry sour, 5.2% of yum....
> 
> View attachment 421170
> 
> ...


Ooh heck, you've just reminded me that the Deptford Taproom have some Brew By Numbers Raspberry Sour. It had only just been delivered yesterday and it was too lively to serve straight away. I'm going to have to put on more clothes than the boxer shorts I've been languishing in all day!


----------



## SteveF (26 Jul 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ooh heck, you've just reminded me that the Deptford Taproom have some Brew By Numbers Raspberry Sour. It had only just been delivered yesterday and it was too lively to serve straight away. I'm going to have to put on more clothes than the boxer shorts I've been languishing in all day!



Not sure a string vest will improve the overall outfit....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2018)

SteveF said:


> Not sure a string vest will improve the overall outfit....


If you spill enough food down you the holes disappear.

Anyhow, just look at it and tell me whether you'd drink it. It wasn't Brew by Numbers, it was a Fierce Beers Very Berry, but there was a whole bundle of raspberry in it. Fruitissimo. Gorjuice.






As the temperature was still hovering around the 30s, I drank the next indoors where there's A/C.


It's a Pohjala Kirg. A ''what??'' you might say. I gather it's an Estonian craft beer with passionfruit in it. Students of glass size will know that it's 2/3rds of a pint. And I think it's only 2/3rds of a beer. It starts well, continues equally well but it fades away before the end.


----------



## SteveF (26 Jul 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If you spill enough food down you the holes disappear.
> 
> Anyhow, just look at it and tell me whether you'd drink it. It wasn't Brew by Numbers, it was a Fierce Beers Very Berry, but there was a whole bundle of raspberry in it. Fruitissimo. Gorjuice.
> View attachment 421205
> ...



I'd definitely give it a crack....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2018)

Oh, I forgot to mention I quite accidentally ended up having a Yorkshire beer session over the weekend. Northern Monk Eternal. A session IPA, pretty hoppy but with a rich, fruity front. A big flavour and very drinkable. While I was in Leeds I had a North Brewing Sputnik. A little more austere than the Eternal with nowhere near as much fruitiness. Good though. Then I found myself in the Dog and Bell drinking a NYPA, which is a North Yorkshire Pale Ale. God's oversupply of hoppiness all in one glass. A little too overpowering for my tastebuds. Venturing further into Yorkshire, Wold Top's Headland Red rounded things off a good deal. So I went on to a Wold Top Golden Arrow, which, despite its light straw-coloured appearance hammered home a deeply bitter hoppiness. I should have stayed with Leeds brews.


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Jul 2018)

Much mirth when this went on last night; "zero IBUs? ZERO!? The wallies. Nothing can have zero IBUs"






Then we tasted it and realised. It obviously broke the meter and, so, was immeasurably bitter.

I liked it


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Jul 2018)

And secondly, from arguably Manchester's two best breweries:






A little sweet to my mind but good.


----------



## User169 (27 Jul 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Much mirth when this went on last night; "zero IBUs? ZERO!? The wallies. Nothing can have zero IBUs"
> 
> View attachment 421253
> 
> ...



I think they really do mean 0 IBUs. Theoretically you get bitterness from alpha acid isomerization which only takes place over a given temperature. Late whirlpool hopping once the temp has dropped and dryhopping should add hoppiness, but not bitterness.


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> I think they really do mean 0 IBUs. Theoretically you get bitterness from alpha acid isomerization which only takes place over a given temperature. Late whirlpool hopping once the temp has dropped and dryhopping should add hoppiness, but not bitterness.


Interesting

It is bitter though


----------



## User169 (27 Jul 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Interesting
> 
> It is bitter though



Bit more here...

https://www.beeradvocate.com/articl...oppiness-without-bitterness-in-zero-ibu-ipas/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> I think they really do mean 0 IBUs. Theoretically you get bitterness from alpha acid isomerization which only takes place over a given temperature. Late whirlpool hopping once the temp has dropped and dryhopping should add hoppiness, but not bitterness.


That hurts my head more than drinking the stuff does!


----------



## Daddy Pig (27 Jul 2018)

It must be the weekend... 







Sharp's Sea Fury is rather good on cask at the Warren House Inn...


----------



## SteveF (27 Jul 2018)

11.3% of Trappist Monk, a tad strong for me if I'm honest...


----------



## User169 (27 Jul 2018)

Friday train beer. Seriously fruity - raspberry and blackberry. Could be a touch more sour maybe.


----------



## User169 (27 Jul 2018)

SteveF said:


> 11.3% of Trappist Monk, a tad strong for me if I'm honest...
> 
> View attachment 421317



More of a winter beer!


----------



## SteveF (27 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> More of a winter beer!



I think it may still be a bit strong for me in January !!!


----------



## SteveF (27 Jul 2018)

Anyway, something a little more in the strength I'm used to range, hoppy and bitter, very welcome..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> Friday train beer. Seriously fruity - raspberry and blackberry. Could be a touch more sour maybe.
> 
> View attachment 421320


I had a pint of it yesterday. Yes, it's not very sour, nor was their Raspberry Sour, more the impression of drinking a bucket of condensed almost-ripe fruit juice. 

Meanwhile, after reading about marmalade and Deucebox, I discovered I'd got Juicebox and Deucebox confused so I decided that I'd add Deucebox to my beer list with a pootle over to their brewery taproom. However, they only had cans so I had a Southern Latitude IPA 2018 and a Nightfall coconut and chocolate porter while I was there and returned with a pannier load of Deucebox and Nightfall (because it's as lush as Very Berry is fruity and they'll only sell it in half pints on keg. Plus, at 9%, it's not particularly bike friendly.) 

Anyhow, the Southern Latitude was an exceptionally murky yellow with loads of citrus blended into the flavour. Rather good. And Deucebox, a citrus double IPA, is marmalady but not in a cloying way, more in the lightly bitter aftertaste marmalade can leave.


----------



## Daddy Pig (27 Jul 2018)

Nuff said...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Nuff said...
> 
> View attachment 421331


You're really going to have to explain the toilet roll to me. Did you order a Cornholio and a bogroll chaser?


----------



## Daddy Pig (27 Jul 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You're really going to have to explain the toilet roll to me. Did you order a Cornholio and a bogroll chaser?



View: https://youtu.be/LHv2dIM3t9I

I need tp for my bumhole...


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 Jul 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Nuff said...
> 
> View attachment 421331


Beer's cool huhuhuhuhuhuhuh!


----------



## theclaud (28 Jul 2018)

Tenby Brewing Co - Margarita Gose. Washed out festival at Oystermouth Castle.


----------



## Spartak (28 Jul 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Was invited to a Sardinian restaurant for lunch (there's a first...not being invited for lunch, a Sardinian restaurant I mean)
> 
> I was invited to try a Sardinian beer. And you know what? It was pretty decent. Nice hops, decent bitterness. Not what i was expecting at all (ie. un-moretti like)
> 
> View attachment 420740



Been holidaying in Sardinia for the last few years, Ichnusa is very nice.... Filtered or unfiltered....


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Jul 2018)

Teighmouth something ..nice 4 percent

Nice sweet ale..fooked..lol..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jul 2018)

I've just been to Brew By Numbers. A Baltic porter, 9.5% of rich dark goodness.




A new mosaic session IPA. (03|07) Floral grapefruitiness and little bitterness.




And a pannier-worth of carry out...




If I go out to the pub tonight it won't be because I need to....

(OH, @DP I made contact with Floris, and after a rather odd conversation involving bikes and beer he figured out who you were.)


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Jul 2018)

theclaud said:


> Tenby Brewing Co - Margarita Gose. Washed out festival at Oystermouth Castle.
> 
> View attachment 421478


Ah well so it Gose. Brodie's Prime Export mmmm!


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Jul 2018)

guitarpete247 said:


> View attachment 419855
> 
> Another one for the Tynt Meadow. Bought a case from the monastery on Saturday.


I got to try it yesterday. In fairness, it is not my style of beer but I did want to try.

I didn't much like it


----------



## User169 (30 Jul 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> (OH, @DP I made contact with Floris, and after a rather odd conversation involving bikes and beer he figured out who you were.)



Had a message from him last night asking who Flozza was? I’ve never actually called him that, but he seems to quite like it.

BBNo are turning out some solid stuff these days. 

Floris tells me Deya are the guys to look out for right now.


----------



## theclaud (30 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> Floris tells me Deya are the guys to look out for right now.


Couple of their keg offerings have been showing up down my local. Hazy, hoppy, summery stuff, some of which is a fair bit stronger than it tastes. V nice!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> Had a message from him last night asking who Flozza was? I’ve never actually called him that, but he seems to quite like it.
> 
> BBNo are turning out some solid stuff these days.
> 
> Floris tells me Deya are the guys to look out for right now.





DP said:


> Had a message from him last night asking who Flozza was? I’ve never actually called him that, but he seems to quite like it.
> 
> BBNo are turning out some solid stuff these days.
> 
> Floris tells me Deya are the guys to look out for right now.


I think you mean you've never called him Flozza to his face before, you trick 3rd parties to use it....

I've had a couple of Deya beers. Momentary Bliss and Steady Rolling Man, respectively very good and excellent.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2018)

I've just sampled a superbly sibilant Siren Soundwave Citra Session IPA. Beer amnesia prevented me from remembering I've already had one of these earlier in the year so all I'll say is that it tastes like this:






A chilly wind forced an indoors Bad Seed Code Blue Wit. I'm no expert with Wit beers so perhaps I shouldn't have been surprised to taste so much hoppiness in it.




A can of BBNo DDH IPA currently underway. The can says it's a Number Two, which coincidentally is where I tend to do my number twos. A good beer, with a floral touch and helpings of houblons.

[Edit] I discovered that, though I've had Siren Soundwave IPA before, the Citra session IPA is a different beer and Taproom staff didn't think it was as good as the ''standard'' Soundwave. Nevertheless, I enjoyed its light grapefruitiness.


----------



## SteveF (31 Jul 2018)

Post ride Duvel, not had this before and I am quite enjoying .. It's taste belies the fact it's 9.5%... Dangerous


----------



## Daddy Pig (31 Jul 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just sampled a superbly sibilant Siren Soundwave Citra Session IPA. Beer amnesia prevented me from remembering I've already had one of these earlier in the year so all I'll say is that it tastes like this:


I like the giant straw you have there...


----------



## rich p (31 Jul 2018)

I've had a few decent offerings from Unbarred lately, which is a brewery in Hove Actually. The lemongrass saison is a fruity salty kiss. Lovely.
The summer shout is like a winter coffee stout but light in colour. Close your eyes and you wouldn't know. Not sure what that's about but it's good chilled. The weirdest thing is the can says, 'A unique pale stout made from Nicaraguan coffee cherry tea'
Modern life, tsk!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2018)

The things they say about beer!

This is the blurb on this one:




We have love for each other, love for brewing and a serious love of sharing our beer with everyone. [Oedipus] Mannenliefde is a brew to free beer from predominant ideas about beer as a masculine drink, it’s about openness and vulnerability and diversity. And we’re the odd ones? That’s just silly. We’re pretty sure that we all have taste buds, and beer really doesn’t care if you’re a man, a woman, or a magical unicorn. (Total plus if you are )

And this one:




[Siren] Liquid Mistress is our femme fatale - mysterious, seductive and disarming. She draws and charms drinkers with her full, red colours. You will soon desire her biscuit-and-burnt-raisin malt base and peachy grapefruit spark. Her devious hop hit will steal your breath.

So there you have it, gender in a glass....

Anyhow, the Oedipus Mannenliefde won prizes at the Dutch Beer Challenge 2018 but didn't work for me: a highly malted lager is about all I can say about it. The Siren Liquid Mistress was a bizarre journey through treacle toffee and Pontefract Cakes. Apparently, seduction is about a trip back to an olde worlde sweet shop.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2018)

rich p said:


> I've had a few decent offerings from Unbarred lately, which is a brewery in Hove Actually. The lemongrass saison is a fruity salty kiss. Lovely.
> The summer shout is like a winter coffee stout but light in colour. Close your eyes and you wouldn't know. Not sure what that's about but it's good chilled. The weirdest thing is the can says, 'A unique pale stout made from Nicaraguan coffee cherry tea'
> Modern life, tsk!
> View attachment 421899
> View attachment 421900


Villages local under the railway arches brewery did a collaboration with Unbarred a couple of months back.




And it was good. Intense and fruity. 

So is Hove Actually actually a place?


----------



## rich p (31 Jul 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Villages local under the railway arches brewery did a collaboration with Unbarred a couple of months back.
> View attachment 421907
> 
> And it was good. Intense and fruity.
> ...


It was the standard response from up-themselves Hovites when we were two separate towns and somebody asked them if they were from Brighton...
..."No, Hove actually..."


----------



## stephec (1 Aug 2018)

I'm thinking of entering this.  

https://www.marplebeerrun.com/


----------



## Hugh Manatee (1 Aug 2018)

The fact that Wednesday has scrolled around again jogged my memory. This time last week I was staying away at a meeting (boo!) at yet another Premier Inn near to Bristol. The hotel had a proper pub attached rather than one of the usual dull chains. I had a very good pint of best bitter and then a few of these:






The fact that I 'had a few' is exactly the reason I can't remember the name of any of the beers involved. This one (I do recall) was some sort of apricot beer. I haven't ever had a fruit influenced beer before thinking they were a bit hipster but, I was wrong.
The flavour did not over power the usual beer flavours; they were still there. The apricot gave a mere hint in nose and on palate. 
The pub might have been The Ship? If that's your local, I wouldn't mind knowing the name of this one.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Aug 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> The fact that Wednesday has scrolled around again jogged my memory. This time last week I was staying away at a meeting (boo!) at yet another Premier Inn near to Bristol. The hotel had a proper pub attached rather than one of the usual dull chains. I had a very good pint of best bitter and then a few of these:
> 
> View attachment 422089
> 
> ...


If it was the Ship Inn, Alveston, and tasted of orange, it could have been a Blue Moon....https://www.chefandbrewer.com/pubs/avon/ship-inn/menu/drinks-menu/group-11014 but yours tasted of apricot so it wasn't.....


----------



## Hugh Manatee (1 Aug 2018)

Could be the place @deptfordmarmoset its all a bit of a blur!


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Aug 2018)

A fine fine beer which I have come across in some of my local spoons of late.

(and I'm pretty sure I've had it before)

https://www.thedrinksbusiness.com/2018/01/brewery-promotes-elsie-mo-from-pinup-to-pilot/


----------



## theclaud (2 Aug 2018)

Innis & Gunn Session IPA. Luckily I was never expecting it to be exciting, but it is £3.75 for 4.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2018)

theclaud said:


> Innis & Gunn Session IPA. Luckily I was never expecting it to be exciting, but it is £3.75 for 4.
> 
> View attachment 422273


If you ever go to LiDL, they have another Innis & Gunn beer at Poundland prices: it's a barrel aged Scotch Ale, which at 99p a bottle is a bit pricier than your session IPA, but it's rather good.

I went up to Southwark Brewing last night but all their cask lines were down - something to do with the high temperature in there and a new chiller not yet installed - so they only had 2 kegs available. London Pale Ale and Life's a Peach Bière Blonde. They were both pretty good but not particularly memorable. I'll give them a little time to get their temperatures sorted before I go cask hunting.

And then back to the Dog and Bell, where I had a Tiny Rebel Cherry Bomb. This sour was very strong and sharp at the front but had a strong and rather artificial vanilla aftertaste that gave it an overall effect of a cheap dessert. (I'm one of those people who skip the cream in strawberries and cream so my tastes don't match most people's.)


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Aug 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> it's a barrel aged Scotch Ale



I think it's "Oak Aged" which means they've chucked wood chips in at the end for a bit. It's not been in a barrel


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> I think it's "Oak Aged" which means they've chucked wood chips in at the end for a bit. It's not been in a barrel


No idea how they've actually done it but the label clearly states ''Barrel Aged.''


----------



## simonali (3 Aug 2018)

Can anyone recommend some easily available American IPAs to me. Examples of what I usually buy are Lagunitas IPA (most places), Snake Dog (Tesco) and Brooklyn East IPA (also Tesco). Another fave is Sierra Nevada Torpedo, but I can only find that in the odd M&S, but I have a new-ish policy of not shopping in there anymore!


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Aug 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think you mean you've never called him Flozza to his face before, you trick 3rd parties to use it....
> 
> I've had a couple of Deya beers. Momentary Bliss and Steady Rolling Man, respectively very good and excellent.


I've had a few Deya beers at Fell Penrith-I agree they're well worth a punt. I also really enjoyed Wild Beer Smoke n'Barrels (smoky, peaty, tart, fruity, sour...sloe ride, take it easy) and 6 Degees Chapeau! (if you like Duvel or Orval you'll love this strong golden Belgian style beer). That leaves a Tom Yum Gose (Wild Beer) and a Galaxy Saison (Kernel) from my Salt Horse haul. I also got a load of Red Willow Sleepless from Yellow Sticker land.


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Aug 2018)

stephec said:


> I'm thinking of entering this.
> 
> https://www.marplebeerrun.com/



Carpe beerem Stephec!



simonali said:


> Can anyone recommend some easily available American IPAs to me. Examples of what I usually buy are Lagunitas IPA (most places), Snake Dog (Tesco) and Brooklyn East IPA (also Tesco). Another fave is Sierra Nevada Torpedo, but I can only find that in the odd M&S, but I have a new-ish policy of not shopping in there anymore!



Bath Ales? Oakham Ales Citra (Oakham also brew own brand beers for Morrisons, including their American Pale Ale)-this is one of my go to beers. Thornbridge do good stuff and are available in Morrisons...though if there's a Waitrose near you they always have a really good selection. Also look out for Siren, who are based just up the road in Berkshire, so you might see them round your way.



deptfordmarmoset said:


> The things they say about beer!
> 
> This is the blurb on this one:
> View attachment 421902
> ...



I say Mr Cholmondeley-Warner! Whatever next?


----------



## Daddy Pig (3 Aug 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Also look out for Siren, who are based just up the road in Berkshire, so you might see them round your way.


Gotta love a Friday night Siren, pure seduction in a bottle...


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Aug 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No idea how they've actually done it but the label clearly states ''Barrel Aged.''
> View attachment 422307


So it does. This was a bone of contention with Innis and Gunn some time ago and there was talk of legal action


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Aug 2018)

Pale Rider yards from the brewery

Anyone who knows Sheffield, please help me out. Where's all the beer?


----------



## Dirk (3 Aug 2018)

Fruity IPA brewed by Otter Brewery.
Very moorish!


----------



## simonali (3 Aug 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Bath Ales? Oakham Ales Citra (Oakham also brew own brand beers for Morrisons, including their American Pale Ale)-this is one of my go to beers. Thornbridge do good stuff and are available in Morrisons...though if there's a Waitrose near you they always have a really good selection. Also look out for Siren, who are based just up the road in Berkshire, so you might see them round your way.



I'm really after yer actual, imported from the US of A beers, rather than American IPA style. Berkshire isn't just up the road from the bit of Wilts I live in, but there is a good brewery in Yattendon that I've been to a couple of times, as we have rellies who live there. Their Session IPA is rather nice.

https://www.wbbrew.com/product/renegade-india-session-ale/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2018)

Ooh, a brand new beer just down the road...


----------



## User169 (3 Aug 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The things they say about beer!
> 
> This is the blurb on this one:
> View attachment 421902
> ...



It was quite a decent beer by NL standards when it first came out, but Oedipus in general just doesn’t seem to have “trained on”. They’ve stuck with recipes they developed a few years ago. Nice enough guys mind.

Sadly, none of the established Dutch craft brewers seem to be getting a great deal better. 

It’s just not like the UK where you get a Cloudwater, Verdant, Burnt Mill, Deya popping up every year.

Good thing though is that the beer shops here seem to be finding an eager market for UK brews, so we’re getting more and more of your decent stuff.


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Aug 2018)

DP said:


> It was quite a decent beer by NL standards when it first came out, but Oedipus in general just doesn’t seem to have “trained on”. They’ve stuck with recipes they developed a few years ago. Nice enough guys mind.
> 
> Sadly, none of the established Dutch craft brewers seem to be getting a great deal better.
> 
> ...


----------



## User169 (3 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 422374



Where the dang is that!!


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Aug 2018)

Superb..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2018)

I've just come back from a Paddle. With the temperature rubbing against the 30s, it seemed like the right thing to do.




It's a good, rounded session IPA, fruity, spicy and they're only making one batch so it needs to be drunk up.

As their taproom hadn't opened by the time I set out, I warmed up/chilled down with a Siren Gin and Tonic Gose




Only slightly tainted by that gin indulgence, it was a very refreshing, lightly tangy Gose.

And as the Villages taproom still hadn't opened, I partook of a Five Points XPA.




Slightly more bitter than I was expecting, it went down well.

And then, returning from Villages, from which Archie Villages rode off on a rather nice Condor, I discovered that they've opened up a bottle shop midway between taprooms - well, it is a 200 yard walk between the two, after all. So I bought these because they made me smile:




I heartily endorse the can on the right of the picture though I haven't tasted it yet. The Don't Mess With Yorkshire Ale tastes like it has far more % than its modest 4.5%. Very full flavoured, fairly bitter but with something that makes me think of pineapples.


----------



## srw (3 Aug 2018)

Six tins free with a Naked Wines mixed dozen, along with a bottle of Spanish gin. Sauvin hops and Sauvignon Blanc lees, it says here. And it's got a serious cyclist on the label.


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Aug 2018)

DP said:


> Where the dang is that!!


People! Welcome to The Bar Stewards in Sheffield

No help

I found it all by myself


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Aug 2018)

Just had one of the two cans of Meantime London Pale Ale, I'll not be rushing to open the 2nd. Fairly bleurgh.


----------



## Nigeyy (4 Aug 2018)

Caybrew, meh.... a pretty bland generic style weak lager. I think it has to be one of those beers (i.e. Red Stripe) that may be best cold and drunk on location in hot weather to make you think it tastes good.


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2018)

I had 3 different offerings from Burning Sky for lunch yesterday at The Roebuck, Laughton. A stone and a half's throw from their brewery.
They travelled well.
Plateau, Aurora and the star of the show, Saison Anniversaire

Mind you, the urinals were slightly disturbing!


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> I had 3 different offerings from Burning Sky for lunch yesterday at The Roebuck, Laughton. A stone and a half's throw from their brewery.
> They travelled well.
> Plateau, Aurora and the star of the show, Saison Anniversaire
> 
> ...


Well jel


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Aug 2018)

User3094 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/YouGov/status/1025374533765750786
> 
> 
> Fosters bleurgh




Strewth mate!



simonali said:


> I'm really after yer actual, imported from the US of A beers, rather than American IPA style. Berkshire isn't just up the road from the bit of Wilts I live in, but there is a good brewery in Yattendon that I've been to a couple of times, as we have rellies who live there. Their Session IPA is rather nice.
> 
> https://www.wbbrew.com/product/renegade-india-session-ale/



Hmm...Founders and Crooked Stave (from Coolorado IIRC) are both good. Sounds like you're on the Bath/Brizzle side of Wiltshire (used to live near Salisbury so I know the area well), I should think both cities have some good bottleshops to investigate...


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Aug 2018)

Ok

You can close the thread now


----------



## Crackle (4 Aug 2018)

That looks intriguing, Mossy. Have you got a season ticket to Huddersfield?


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Aug 2018)

Crackle said:


> That looks intriguing, Mossy. Have you got a season ticket to Huddersfield?


It's so cheap from Manchester and a great afternoon out


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2018)

A new brewer to me,; another one from Manc, Wander Beyond Brewing. Know it Mossy?

A raspberry gose. It's shite.


----------



## simonali (4 Aug 2018)

User3094 said:


> I've worked my way through these the last couple of nights...
> 
> View attachment 422322
> 
> ...



Saw these in B&M...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> A new brewer to me,; another one from Manc, Wander Beyond Brewing. Know it Mossy?
> 
> A raspberry gose. It's shite.
> 
> View attachment 422576


Did you hang that rug especially to match the sky on the can?


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Aug 2018)

2 pints of Heineken...i know but i wanted a cold un.
Feel quite squiffy as it happens


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Did you hang that rug especially to match the sky on the can?


It's my beach towel. Just back from a dip in the briny. I'll worry the gose down somehow - sort of bloke I am...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> It's my beach towel. Just back from a dip in the briny. I'll worry the gose down somehow - sort of bloke I am...


If you can't manage it, down the Gose when the sun goes down...


----------



## slowmotion (4 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> It's my beach towel. Just back from a dip in the briny. I'll worry the gose down somehow - sort of bloke I am...


Rich, FFS man, don't you know that "a dip in the briny" has been re-branded "Wild Swimming"?


----------



## Crackle (4 Aug 2018)

A Jamaican stout bought in a corner shop from a Latvian,yes I'm in London!






I'm not actually sure it's drinkable.


----------



## SteveF (4 Aug 2018)

A Tripel, very nice indeed...


----------



## simonali (4 Aug 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Hmm...Founders and Crooked Stave (from Coolorado IIRC) are both good. Sounds like you're on the Bath/Brizzle side of Wiltshire (used to live near Salisbury so I know the area well), I should think both cities have some good bottleshops to investigate...



I am quite near Bath, yes. Not found any good booze shops yet. Quite a few cider shops!


----------



## Crackle (4 Aug 2018)

Pembrookes brewery, Battersea, Rye pale brewed with nitro! Smooth like a Guinness, tastes like a Rye. It's good.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Aug 2018)

Wander Beyond I knew but didn't even know they were mancs


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Wander Beyond I knew but didn't even know they were mancs


In my limited experience they're manks....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Aug 2018)

Crackle said:


> Pembrookes brewery, Battersea, Rye pale brewed with nitro! Smooth like a Guinness, tastes like a Rye. It's good.
> 
> View attachment 422639


You poured that yourself, didn't you...


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2018)

SteveF said:


> A Tripel, very nice indeed...
> 
> View attachment 422604


To my shame, I'm drinking red wine out of my tripel karmaliet glass


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Rich, FFS man, don't you know that "a dip in the briny" has been re-branded "Wild Swimming"?


My front crawl has been likened to a combine harvester.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> My front crawl has been likened to a combine harvester.


You iz well wild man.


----------



## Crackle (4 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> You poured that yourself, didn't you...


I did not and I waited for it to settle.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2018)

Crackle said:


> Pembrookes brewery, Battersea, Rye pale brewed with nitro! Smooth like a Guinness, tastes like a Rye. It's good.
> 
> View attachment 422639


Pembrookes or Sambrooks? I reckon they've misprinted the glass.

Anyhow, just back from a Three Hills Saison. I only asked for a half and got a pint, paid for a half, enjoyed it so much at my next visit to the bar I asked her to add a phantom half to the charge for my next beer (Villages Paddle) and she didn't. Really not paying attention barstaff! So, lots of lemongrass in it but something I couldn't place - it reminded me of ground coriander seed - but upon enquiring at the bar, learned that it was Kaffir lime. Indubitably imbibable.


----------



## stephec (4 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> It's so cheap from Manchester and a great afternoon out


And you get to say hello to Felix the station cat.


----------



## Crackle (4 Aug 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Pembrookes or Sambrooks? I reckon they've misprinted the glass.
> 
> Anyhow, just back from a Three Hills Saison. I only asked for a half and got a pint, paid for a half, enjoyed it so much at my next visit to the bar I asked her to add a phantom half to the charge for my next beer (Villages Paddle) and she didn't. Really not paying attention barstaff! So, lots of lemongrass in it but something I couldn't place - it reminded me of ground coriander seed - but upon enquiring at the bar, learned that it was Kaffir lime. Indubitably imbibable.


It's me, frazzled by the heat. What it says on the glass but your correction was very gentle Deptford. Rich and ptp, if they had the attention levels to notice, would have called me a nobber, at least.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2018)

Crackle said:


> It's me, frazzled by the heat. What it says on the glass but your correction was very gentle Deptford. Rich and ptp, if they had the attention levels to notice, would have called me a nobber, at least.


My bile is reserved for our current crop of pernicious politicians and one particularly humourless CC member whose name should go unremembered.

If you go outside now, it's really cool. I just came home feeling I-wish-I'd-brought-a-sweater cold. A fresh 23 degrees or so now. Mind, I did spend 2 and a half hours out in the early afternoon sun so maybe I've got sunstroke...

A Kernel Export India Porter currently underway. It's a dark and bitter one, loads of highly roasted barley.


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> one particularly humourless CC member whose name should go unremembered.


@Pro Tour Punditry has the same effect in me too


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> @Pro Tour Punditry has the same effect in me too


You should go for a beer with him.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Aug 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You should go for a beer with him.


The farker would probably give me his fruity gose crap beer


----------



## Daddy Pig (5 Aug 2018)

Some may say that it's too early for a beer.... 







... I say blame it on someone starting the BBQ a bit early...

This is a sainsbury own Hyde & Wilde American IPA About as close to one as my arse is to the sun IMHO.

Unfortunately there are still 3 left...


----------



## Hugh Manatee (5 Aug 2018)

I'm visiting the parents in a couple of weeks @Daddy Pig 
I can bring you a couple of bottles down to help you avoid the faux Sainsbury stuff!


----------



## Daddy Pig (5 Aug 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> I'm visiting the parents in a couple of weeks @Daddy Pig
> I can bring you a couple of bottles down to help you avoid the faux Sainsbury stuff!


Very kind... Maybe we should do a swop? Have you tried any coastal brewery beers? Not too gassy and much more like a cask beer in their smoothness.


----------



## theclaud (5 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> In my limited experience they're manks....


IIRC it's their beer we were drinking in The Knott by Deansgate after the Manc-Pool FNRttC. @Andrew Br will confirm or deny. It was a pale ale tho, not a gose, and wasn't bad at all.


----------



## theclaud (5 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> To my shame, I'm drinking red wine out of my tripel karmaliet glass
> 
> View attachment 422642


Do I even need to say it?


----------



## rich p (5 Aug 2018)

theclaud said:


> Do I even need to say it?


When has 'need' ever stopped you?


----------



## SteveF (6 Aug 2018)

I went a bit Brewdog.....


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> @Pro Tour Punditry has the same effect in me too




Try a chastity belt,stop the invasion!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Aug 2018)

I sampled a couple of new or fresh batch BBNo beers yesterday.
A Red Berry Sour (13|37?) Not highly raspberry-flavoured, there was more of fruit like loganberry and cranberry to it. Their board outside describes it rather well...









A Citra Pale (21|05). BBNo seem to have made strong and clear hop flavours a feature of their beers. I reckon it's a good way of getting a sense of what each hop tastes like. This one tastes like....citra!




Then homewards to Deptford for a Kent Brewery session pale. Well, I was there mostly for food but they stop serving food at 6pm on Sunday. A nice, very pale and light beer.





When I take pics most of my beers appear to be left-leaning. I'm not sure I really want to correct that.


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> I am quite near Bath, yes. Not found any good booze shops yet. Quite a few cider shops!


I used to order cider from the Cider Shop in Brizzle...I'd be very very surprised if there aren't any good beer shops there. Oh and Odell (Colorado) and Oskar Blues (Carolina) are both well worth a punt



Crackle said:


> Pembrookes brewery, Battersea, Rye pale brewed with nitro! Smooth like a Guinness, tastes like a Rye. It's good.
> 
> View attachment 422639



Sambrooks are pukka-I've sampled their beers in the Lamb near the British Museum recently, they also do own brand beers for M&S IIRC.


----------



## Andrew Br (7 Aug 2018)

theclaud said:


> IIRC it's their beer we were drinking in The Knott by Deansgate after the Manc-Pool FNRttC. @Andrew Br will confirm or deny. It was a pale ale tho, not a gose, and wasn't bad at all.



Looking back at my FB posting from that pub trip TC, I was drinking Lakeland Gold from Hawkshead Brewery. I can't remember if you had the same and I also can't remember if we had one or two beers.
In my defence for the lack of recollection, I had been awake all night and crucially, we'd been drinking with wanda2010.


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Aug 2018)

Andrew Br said:


> Looking back at my FB posting from that pub trip TC, I was drinking Lakeland Gold from Hawkshead Brewery. I can't remember if you had the same and I also can't remember if we had one or two beers.
> In my defence for the lack of recollection, I had been awake all night and crucially, we'd been drinking with wanda2010.


Not all who wanda are lost... I've been working my way through a load of Red Willow Sleepless (Red Rye IPA, nutty, malty and hoppy) discovered in Yellow Sticker Land, along with Nikita Season 2 (manvana!).


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arS1sNWBGZM


----------



## Spartak (7 Aug 2018)

Tasted better than it sounds....


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2018)

I've just had 3 Duvel Tripel hop. That's what tripel means, right?


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> I've just had 3 Duvel Tripel hop. That's what tripel means, right?


Tripel also refers to a strong Trappist style beer around 9-10%. They love their strong beers in that part of the world! My recent samplings include Isle of Bute Jinty Bell Stout (nicely balanced, full bodied...woof woof basically) and Fyne Ales Jarl (if there had to be only one , this hoppy pale would probably be it-it's one of the very best session beers around). More culture vulturing in Embra on Friday, so I'm sure there'll be a few Fyne Ales on tap somewhere in toon. I also thoroughly recommend St Andrews' Brewing-Fife gave us the Proclaimers and also these guys. The Mocha Porter and Bramble IPA are some of my favourites, along with the Gold, which clocks in at a more sessionable strength. They have a place in Potterrow which isn't too far from Waverley station as the jakey stumbles...


----------



## Paulus (8 Aug 2018)

On the guest list in my local this lunchtime was Thornbridge brewery Lord Marples. A very nice ale from Bakewell, Derbyshire . I just had to sample it 3 times!







*Lord Marples*Classic British Bitter

Surprisingly smooth with light toffee and caramel characters, a mixture of floral and spicy hop notes


----------



## simonali (8 Aug 2018)

You know those Fuller's bottle in a box beers that they bring out near Xmas time? Has anyone kept one for a few years and found it to be okay to drink? Mind you, looking at the prices here, maybe I could sell it instead!

https://shop.fullers.co.uk/collections/vintage-ale


----------



## Daddy Pig (9 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> You know those Fuller's bottle in a box beers that they bring out near Xmas time? Has anyone kept one for a few years and found it to be okay to drink? Mind you, looking at the prices here, maybe I could sell it instead!
> 
> https://shop.fullers.co.uk/collections/vintage-ale


Nice but expensive IMHO. You can get them in waitrose around Xmas and they have been known to sell them discounted afterwards.


----------



## guitarpete247 (9 Aug 2018)

Just having one of these. Tasty.


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Aug 2018)

Paulus said:


> On the guest list in my local this lunchtime was Thornbridge brewery Lord Marples. A very nice ale from Bakewell, Derbyshire . I just had to sample it 3 times!
> 
> View attachment 423397
> 
> ...


When I worked at Hartington Hall, we had that on tap regularly...it's pukka stuff. The Packhorse in Little Longstone (near Monsal Head) is also a fine watering hole if you're in that part of the world. Be warned, the interior is, er, cosy, but the beer garden is a lovely spot to sit on a sunny day. Yesterday I cracked open a bottle of Wild Beer Tom Yum Gose, which sounds pretty off the wall but was a winning combination of spiciness, fruitiness and salty umami punch (Tom Yum is a spicy Thai curry paste btw).


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Aug 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> When I worked at Hartington Hall, we had that on tap regularly...it's pukka stuff. The Packhorse in Little Longstone (near Monsal Head) is also a fine watering hole if you're in that part of the world. Be warned, the interior is, er, cosy, but the beer garden is a lovely spot to sit on a sunny day. Yesterday I cracked open a bottle of Wild Beer Tom Yum Gose, which sounds pretty off the wall but was a winning combination of spiciness, fruitiness and salty umami punch (Tom Yum is a spicy Thai curry paste btw).


The Tom Yum Gose sounds really intriguing. I'll look out for it.


----------



## simonali (9 Aug 2018)

Made in the same place as Wyke Farm cheese, I think...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2018)

Yes, you've guessed it, it's a beetroot sour. Mad Hatter Scouse Sour. It works a bit like the way vinegar and beetroot go together. And it actually tastes of beetroot!

I also had a camera-shy Siren Soundwave Session IPA, very much like a slightly toned down Siren Soundwave Citra. A really enjoyable pint. I'll be back for another shortly.

Plus, a Burning Sky Petite Saison to kick the evening off. Sour enough to be sold as a sour, it sits on the boundary between saison and sour. Did I mention sour?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2018)

I can't believe there's been no beer imbibed since yesterday! Anyhow, a little wander along the Bermondsey mile bagged me a Melvin Brewing Hubert, which is classed as an MPA, which is a Melvin Pale Ale. It comes from Jacksonville, so maybe it was a Murcan Pale Ale. Or a Marmalade Pale Ale on account of its marmaladicality. (Guest ale at Fourpure.)

Wandered on to Partizan, where I encountered a Damaged Goods. A brief conversation at the counter informed me that it was an English bitter given a secondary kettle dose of brett. Or something like that. Anyhow, my preliminary findings on bitters given the brett treatment is that they also taste like craft marmalade. Good though.....

Then, as the rain set in again, a Partizan Raspberry and Lemon Saison. But it didn't have that heavy, almost powdery, cloying mid-to-late taste of a saison. The guy serving me told me that it had been somethinged at 27 degrees. Whatever witchcraft they had magicked up, it was clean, refreshing and fruity, with only a slight sourness that came from the fruit. A good demarmalader. (But I now learn I've had it before so it's not a new beer for my beer year stats.)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Aug 2018)

I have grown tired of beer; too many "meh" beers on offer from too many brewers, too many good brewers being bought by bigbusiness.com and I don't have enough time to keep up with what's good, and when I do it's difficult to buy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I have grown tired of beer; too many "meh" beers on offer from too many brewers, too many good brewers being bought by bigbusiness.com and I don't have enough time to keep up with what's good, and when I do it's difficult to buy.


A local free newspaper just did an article about Villages brewery, which is just around about 6 corners from me and about 400 yards. It mentioned 2 local independents that had ''sold out''. I've tried to find out which the 2nd one was, because I knew that Fourpure have just been taken over. (Best guess from Hop Stuff's barstaff and Village's taproom is that it's a reference to Beavertown.) The main indication for me at the moment is size: as soon as they have the capacity to play a fully national or international market, they're vulnerable. But that in itself it not an indication of ''safe'' beer. Ownership doesn't change a good brewer into a bad one overnight. It means, according to my impression, that they're henceforth susceptible to a kind of can-we-supply-a-big-market? conservatism. 

If it comes down to difficulties choosing beers, just get what you like and try a new one every now and then.


----------



## Daddy Pig (11 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I have grown tired of beer; too many "meh" beers on offer from too many brewers, too many good brewers being bought by bigbusiness.com and I don't have enough time to keep up with what's good, and when I do it's difficult to buy.


Depends if you drink at home or down the pub. Try a few tasters and then get the one you like...
Anything from Siren is superb Tempest do some good stuff... What are your taste preferences?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Aug 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Depends if you drink at home or down the pub. Try a few tasters and then get the one you like...
> Anything from Siren is superb Tempest do some good stuff... What are your taste preferences?


I live about 3 miles from Tempest so shouldn't really complain...
However there is a lack of alternatives and there are a growing number of "meh" beers when I have gone exploring. 
And pubs here sell lager, lager and lager. Big breweries dominate in Scotland, especially in small towns.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I live about 3 miles from Tempest so shouldn't really complain...
> However there is a lack of alternatives and there are a growing number of "meh" beers when I have gone exploring.
> And pubs here sell lager, lager and lager. Big breweries dominate in Scotland, especially in small towns.


Fierce beers up in Aberdeen seem a very capable brewer. I've only had a couple of their sours but they did them well. Seemed to me that they were a fairly uncompromising bunch with no fear of flavour.


----------



## stephec (11 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I live about 3 miles from Tempest so shouldn't really complain...
> However there is a lack of alternatives and there are a growing number of "meh" beers when I have gone exploring.
> And pubs here sell lager, lager and lager. Big breweries dominate in Scotland, especially in small towns.


From memory don't you live near Hawick, have you not got a 'spoon near you at the very least?


----------



## Daddy Pig (11 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I live about 3 miles from Tempest so shouldn't really complain...
> However there is a lack of alternatives and there are a growing number of "meh" beers when I have gone exploring.
> And pubs here sell lager, lager and lager. Big breweries dominate in Scotland, especially in small towns.


Tempest on 3 miles away! Lucky you!
Don't they have a bar in situ, a few jars of their mexicake and a ride back home would be amazing!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Aug 2018)

stephec said:


> From memory don't you live near Hawick, have you not got a 'spoon near you at the very least?


Nearest is a 20 quid taxi ride


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Aug 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Tempest on 3 miles away! Lucky you!
> Don't they have a bar in situ, a few jars of their mexicake and a ride back home would be amazing!


Nope. And as I work 120 miles away from home and have stuff on on Saturdays then it's not an option. I used to always pop in on a Friday afternoon when I worked here. Mexicake is amazing!!!


----------



## Daddy Pig (11 Aug 2018)

Talking of Scottish beers, I'm just trying this little bad boy from speyside...





Serious chocolate on the nose and initial taste, ending with a long smooth finish. Most excellent and hides the 9% tag so very easily!


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Aug 2018)

A selection from the Lidl craft beer range.
Will make a start on them tomorrow, but surely I can't go wrong at 99p each?


----------



## Daddy Pig (11 Aug 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> View attachment 423996
> 
> A selection from the Lidl craft beer range.
> Will make a start on them tomorrow, but surely I can't go wrong at 99p each?


I've tried a few of them, they are OK for a cheap beer without blowing my mind but highly quaffable all the same...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> View attachment 423996
> 
> A selection from the Lidl craft beer range.
> Will make a start on them tomorrow, but surely I can't go wrong at 99p each?


I don't think I've seen the Red Rye Captain one on local shelves. I wonder whether there's a regional difference because the Plunged Orange Pale isn't in your picture but they sell it here. I like it - it's what I think of as a fun beer.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Aug 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> I've tried a few of them, they are OK for a cheap beer without blowing my mind but highly quaffable all the same...


My home drinking strategy (such as after a long bike ride) is to kick off with a cheapish beer like the above before moving on to fancier stuff. First one is always gone in a few minutes so, within reason, any beer-shaped-object will do


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Aug 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I don't think I've seen the Red Rye Captain one on local shelves. I wonder whether there's a regional difference because the Plunged Orange Pale isn't in your picture but they sell it here. I like it - it's what I think of as a fun beer.



They had the Plunged Orange but I didn't both as I'm not a huge fan of orangey flavoured stuff. Sounds like it might be worth a try though.


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Aug 2018)

Them Belgians. They're not bad at beer innit







I love this! On the cusp of vinegar sour but holding it right at the edge of fruity, cherry maybe

Lush


----------



## SteveF (12 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Them Belgians. They're not bad at beer innit
> 
> View attachment 424083
> 
> ...


Had this a while ago, was fab... So Included it in a box of fruit and sours that has just turned up from Beerwulf... Will have to exercise some restrain...


----------



## Daddy Pig (12 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Them Belgians. They're not bad at beer innit
> 
> View attachment 424083
> 
> ...


Really good. Got mum to try it and she reckoned it was off... I bloody loved it!


----------



## Daddy Pig (12 Aug 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> They had the Plunged Orange but I didn't both as I'm not a huge fan of orangey flavoured stuff. Sounds like it might be worth a try though.


No oranges were harmed in the making of this beer...
They use mandarina barvaria hops or something...


----------



## Daddy Pig (12 Aug 2018)

SteveF said:


> Had this a while ago, was fab... So Included it in a box of fruit and sours that has just turned up from Beerwulf... Will have to exercise some restrain...


Good to find a complex sour like this.


----------



## Daddy Pig (12 Aug 2018)

Belhaven wee heavy as part of a Lidl special at 6 beers for £8.99...




Typical... 7.4% abv the same as a true scotsmans BAL.
Nice and sweet full strength mature beer... What's not to like?


----------



## Daddy Pig (12 Aug 2018)

They say salty foods and beer go together... Currently supping my beer and munching on half a leftover knor chicken stock pot... Can't remember the ad punchline but I'm sure it's something like 'because I'm worth it'


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> They say salty foods and beer go together... Currently supping my beer and munching on half a leftover knor chicken stock pot... Can't remember the ad punchline but I'm sure it's something like 'because I'm worth it'


You're the kind of person who deserves sour fruity beer...


----------



## simonali (12 Aug 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Belhaven wee heavy as part of a Lidl special at 6 beers for £8.99...



I was drinking a Belhaven beer in Savannah, Georgia and said to the barmaid I'd had the beer before. Before I could finish, she interrupted with "Let me guess, it was in Scotland, right?" in her most exasperated voice, like she'd heard my story a million times. She then walked off without waiting for my answer. And she was right, goddammit!


----------



## SteveF (12 Aug 2018)

Sour and hoppy...


----------



## simonali (12 Aug 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> They say salty foods and beer go together...



Why do pub peanuts taste better than the ones from the shop?


----------



## Daddy Pig (12 Aug 2018)

P


simonali said:


> Why do pub peanuts taste better than the ones from the shop?


People don't wash their hands...


----------



## theclaud (12 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Them Belgians. They're not bad at beer innit
> 
> View attachment 424083
> 
> ...


Ah! The holiday beer of choice for @wanda2010 and @User13710!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2018)

I've just been up to Anspach and Hobday's taproom very near the far end of the Bermondsey Beer Mile. (There's only Southwark Brewing 50 yards further up the road.) I had a blackcurrant sour for starters - super blackcurranty and clean - a porter for middles - a good porter close to stout territory, and a Smoked Brown for finishers.

The smoked brown is made by smoking the malt and it really is smoky. And brown. A rather intriguing beer.


----------



## theclaud (12 Aug 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The smoked brown is [...] really is smoky. And brown.


You see - this is the sort of erudite stuff that keeps me coming back to the Beer thread time and again.


----------



## simonali (12 Aug 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> P
> 
> People don't wash their hands...



Yuk, I don't eat public nuts!


----------



## Daddy Pig (12 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> Yuk, I don't eat public nuts!


As far as I'm concerned, nuts should be contained only within sweaty cycling jocks...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2018)

Chorlton Blackberry and Sage Sour. Not particularly sour but it did taste of sage. In case @theclaud is still marauding I won't dare mentioning blackberries, except to mention that I first saw someone picking blackberries on the last day of June, which must be a first sighting. A rare right-leaning beer.


----------



## marinyork (12 Aug 2018)

Augustiner and Lupulus Hopera.


----------



## SteveF (13 Aug 2018)

Handcrafted with Berlin love apparently, 4% of sourness, light and refreshing .


----------



## srw (13 Aug 2018)

Dark Star Biscotti. 5.9% of sweet malty brown goodness, even on keg.

Just what I need after a tough day being a bastard.


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Aug 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> View attachment 423996
> 
> A selection from the Lidl craft beer range.
> Will make a start on them tomorrow, but surely I can't go wrong at 99p each?



Tried the Bitter Iron IPA last night - that is a fine beverage even if I say so myself. I'll buy that again.


----------



## theclaud (13 Aug 2018)

srw said:


> Just what I need after a tough day being a bastard.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2018)

No pictures as evidence but I've just wandered over to the Taproom and had a Chorlton Mango Sour. A very toned-down kind of sour with the mango flavour coming through florally, enough to make me think of elderflowers. Followed by a Five Points Railway Porter. Pretty intense, lots of what I'd guess was roasted barley to give it that dark bitterness. Back home, I just opened a can of Fourpure Nightfall* - that's their Brazilian collaboration with Sunset and is one of my favourite beers of this year's yearlong tryathlon - to compare tastes. Nightfall still wins. (I should say that the Fourpure is an imperial stout and the Five Points is a porter so I'm not exactly comparing like for like.)

*The other day, I ordered what I thought was 6x50cl cans along with 4 Coastlines (Gooseberry Sour) but when I got to the checkout I discovered that I'd somehow doubled up the order. What the hell, I thought, it'll still run out.... Then I went to Fourpure's taproom last Saturday and they've run out of Nightfall. If I were a beer curator, it could become a classic but I'm a beer consumer so it's a pretty theoretical consideration.


----------



## Crackle (14 Aug 2018)

Wild beer, Pogo






Fruity, citrus, orangey, really well balanced.


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I live about 3 miles from Tempest so shouldn't really complain...
> However there is a lack of alternatives and there are a growing number of "meh" beers when I have gone exploring.
> And pubs here sell lager, lager and lager. Big breweries dominate in Scotland, especially in small towns.


The big red T is everywhere! However, you can usually get Caledonian Deuchars IPA and Belhaven Best in most places IME. Two of my go to beers when I lived in Oban were Fyne Ales Jarl (hoppy session pale) and Harviestoun Bitter & Twisted (amber ale). The likes of Fallen, Cross Borders , Stewart and Alechemy do some fine ales as well, which may well make it down to Hawick way. Great Corby and Carlisle Breweries, along with Allendale may also make it North of the Wall every now and then. I live in Penrith and we have lots of good pubs in the area, but if you want a more adventurous beer selection then you've got Dockray Hall and the Fell Bar (the latter is my usual watering hole).




deptfordmarmoset said:


> Fierce beers up in Aberdeen seem a very capable brewer. I've only had a couple of their sours but they did them well. Seemed to me that they were a fairly uncompromising bunch with no fear of flavour.



I've tried quite a few Fierce beers and they seem to be making a few waves! Tart Night (sour black IPA) was a stoater and I enjoyed Aaron's Red (sour red ale, aged in red wine barrels) plus a Tonka Bean Imperial Stout ( a collab with Brew York, 12% so just the thing for a quick one when you've a train to catch). The Aaron's Red was probably my favourite beer of the weekend-there were so many layers of flavour in there . The 12% beast was very moreish for it's ABV ...both on tap in Salt Horse in Embra, which is a most excellent establishment with a very well stocked bottle shop. That kicked off the weekend's drinking for me!



Daddy Pig said:


> Talking of Scottish beers, I'm just trying this little bad boy from speyside...
> View attachment 423995
> 
> The
> Serious chocolate on the nose and initial taste, ending with a long smooth finish. Most excellent and hides the 9% tag so very easily!


I have got to get me some of that!


SteveF said:


> Had this a while ago, was fab... So Included it in a box of fruit and sours that has just turned up from Beerwulf... Will have to exercise some restrain...



Just some...


----------



## srw (14 Aug 2018)

Cronx Entire Porter, with am extremely healthy supper. And a fine view over a Croydon development plot.


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Aug 2018)

Good old Croydon!


----------



## SteveF (15 Aug 2018)

A beer of mixed fermentation, matured in oaken barrels for 18 months according to the blurb on the back, sour with a slightly sweet aftertaste not at all bad....


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Aug 2018)

SteveF said:


> A beer of mixed fermentation, matured in oaken barrels for 18 months according to the blurb on the back, sour with a slightly sweet aftertaste not at all bad....
> View attachment 424642


Damning with faint praise


----------



## SteveF (15 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Damning with faint praise


Quite happy to quaff it, but not my fav..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2018)

Looking at the brewers at the craft beer feast coming up in Deptford on the Bank Holiday weekend, I note that listed guest brewers include:
One Mile End
Two Tribes

Fourpure
Five Points

7 Bro7hers Brewery
8 Wired (NZBC).

Luckily, Brew By Numbers are also coming so I can ask them why Three Sods aren't coming and who the missing 6th are. (Obviously, Nine Pin aren't coming because they make cider.)

Meanwhile, a ELB (East London Brewery) Cowcatcher - a very gentle and drinkable American Pale Ale and a Thornbridge Wye. I'd been forced out of the flat because of some exceptionally antisocial behaviour and managed to leave without phone or glasses so I missed the small print on the pump telling...er... well, not me, obviously, that it was a Cucumber Pale Ale. I spent ages trying to identify the source of the floral flavours without success and it was only when I got home I discovered that the floral bit was hops contaminated by cucumber. Wye? Why, oh why, more like


----------



## Daddy Pig (15 Aug 2018)

Thought I'd get a beer to relax with this evening... Even Mummy Pig said she liked it!


----------



## srw (16 Aug 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Thought I'd get a beer to relax with this evening... Even Mummy Pig said she liked it!
> View attachment 424680


Sam Smith's, of all brewers, producing a fruity number? Having passed Peak Hop some time ago I think we're close to Peak Fruit. Shortly to come: Malt makes a comeback.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Aug 2018)

Bowen Island Artisan IPA. It could be yellower but it's not too bad really.


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Aug 2018)

SteveF said:


> Quite happy to quaff it, but not my fav..


Quaff...now there's a good old fashioned word!


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Aug 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Quaff...now there's a good old fashioned word!


We must be an old fashioned bunch:

https://www.cyclechat.net/search/11770700/?q=quaff&t=post&o=relevance&c[thread]=10335


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> We must be an old fashioned bunch:
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/search/11770700/?q=quaff&t=post&o=relevance&c[thread]=10335



I say Mr Cholmondeley-Warner, what's with all these beers with fruit in?


----------



## marinyork (16 Aug 2018)

srw said:


> Sam Smith's, of all brewers, producing a fruity number? Having passed Peak Hop some time ago I think we're close to Peak Fruit. Shortly to come: Malt makes a comeback.



The brewery has done the cherry beer for a very long time and was always popular. Just a lot of places that sold their stuff didn't sell it.

I would have had some this month myself but the offy sold out of cherry beer.


----------



## kapelmuur (16 Aug 2018)

I'm very old fashioned and want my beer to taste of hops.

Has anyone mentioned 'Swiss Hill' IPA from the Cheshire Brewhouse? (I can't be arsed reading through 1500+ pages to check).

It's bike appropriate as it celebrates the cobbled hill in Alderley Edge that Geraint Thomas used in training for the Belgian spring classics. It's a very good beer too.


----------



## User169 (16 Aug 2018)

Sam Smith’s issued a ban on swearing in their pubs in 2017. self-gratification artists.

(For a while the window of my office faced the extractor fans at the back of a San Smiths pub, so I have good reason to dislike them).


----------



## User169 (16 Aug 2018)

srw said:


> Sam Smith's, of all brewers, producing a fruity number? Having passed Peak Hop some time ago I think we're close to Peak Fruit. Shortly to come: Malt makes a comeback.



Not sure you’re right about that. I see more good than ever being used.

The coming trend though is increased use of enzymes: take a bow, Brut IPA.

(Edit: good = hops)


----------



## theclaud (17 Aug 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> I say Mr Cholmondeley-Warner, what's with all these beers with fruit in?


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Aug 2018)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 425390
> 
> 
> View attachment 425391


I love their beers-the Crafty Baa in Windermere and Tweedies in Grasmere often have them. Incidentally I sampled a Vanilla Pale from Wander Beyond (Manchester) in Fell Penrith last Friday. Interesting but I'd say vanilla works better in a stout or porter...their Great Rift Milk Stout was very good though.


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Aug 2018)

Click through to read the whole magnificent rant


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Aug 2018)

Wot wot?!

Cloudwater, 4% and less than a fiver a pint






It's flying out


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2018)

Yesterday's encounter...




A Natural Selection from Good Chemistry. A good but over bitter pale.

Tonight brought me a Magic Rock High Wire




Another pale, quite full bodied and nowhere near as bitter as the Natural Selection from yesterday. Preferabubble almost. A candlelit dinger.

Finally for this evening: Villages launched a new beer today, a Gecko.










Well, at 2.25% I could have easily drunk three of this delightful little beer. Because ''Little Beer'' is what it's described as.  So far, this little brewery have produced a number of very good beers but, their no-longer-available stout excepted, they're variations on the same basic theme. It's surprising that such a low alcohol beer can be so fully flavoured. They should have brewed this a couple of months earlier in the year and it would have been the prize of the summer.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Aug 2018)

Its worth the travel ,super beer festival
Friday is usually the best night band wise.

http://peterborough-camra.org.uk/index.php?bf=1


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Aug 2018)

Just been up the local..Woodfords Wherry on...

Pint of Wherry please..oh its just gone ffs so i had2 pints of not very nice.

That's all


----------



## nickyboy (17 Aug 2018)

Bike ride out to Buxton Brewery Tap tomorrow. Pretty excited, hope to get to try Yellow Belly Sundae

Pics tomoz providing I don't get too pissed (son #2 is picking me up to save me from trying to ride home)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Bike ride out to Buxton Brewery Tap tomorrow. Pretty excited, hope to get to try Yellow Belly Sundae
> 
> Pics tomoz providing I don't get too pissed (son #2 is picking me up to save me from trying to ride home)


Just ask for a yellow belly saturdae to avoid calendar confusion.


----------



## theclaud (18 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Click through to read the whole magnificent rant


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Aug 2018)

meta lon said:


> Just been up the local..Woodfords Wherry on...
> 
> Pint of Wherry please..oh its just gone ffs so i had2 pints of not very nice.
> 
> That's all



Symps-haven't had that problem in a while, I usually go for Guinness if I'm really stuck.



nickyboy said:


> Bike ride out to Buxton Brewery Tap tomorrow. Pretty excited, hope to get to try Yellow Belly Sundae
> 
> Pics tomoz providing I don't get too pissed (son #2 is picking me up to save me from trying to ride home)



I must go there sooner rather than later!-if I do the Matlock Top 10 Sportive in October then I could fit it in with that.I'm on day 4 of a 9 day straight ATM, but do have next Saturday off...ooohhh wait a minute, that's the day Hawkshead unveil the International Rainbow Project beers at the Beer Hall in Staveley.


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Aug 2018)

When changing trains at Lime Street it's always a good idea to make time for The Ship And Mitre


----------



## kynikos (18 Aug 2018)

Ossett Brewery Blonde at the King's Arms in Heath. Still only has gas lighting.


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Aug 2018)

kynikos said:


> Ossett Brewery Blonde at the King's Arms in Heath. Still only has gas lighting.


A Go To brewery


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Aug 2018)

A few days ago I left a can of one of my favourite beers of the year for my neighbour across the stairwell, along with a note.






A few days later, he wrote on the back of the paper...





Ah well, different strokes...
(It was a Fourpure Chocolate and Coconut Imperial Stout, now no longer available...)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Aug 2018)

I'm popping into M&S layer, anything good in the there just now? Beer that is, rather than pants or jumpers.


----------



## Crackle (18 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> When changing trains at Lime Street it's always a good idea to make time for The Ship And Mitre
> 
> View attachment 425600


Shiver me timbers, Mossy. Now I know why the hairs on the back of my neck were up. They've got a beer shop down in Whitechapel. Used to be one here but it closed.


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Aug 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A few days ago I left a can of one of my favourite beers of the year for my neighbour across the stairwell, along with a note.
> View attachment 425603
> 
> 
> ...


You can choose your friends but you can't choose your neighborsn


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I'm popping into M&S layer, anything good in the there just now? Beer that is, rather than pants or jumpers.


Buy pants and jumpers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Buy pants and jumpers


That could be the name of a sour fruity hipster beer


----------



## kynikos (18 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> A Go To brewery


A bit light for my taste although the mild (Big Red) is good when they brew it. Realised this afternoon that I've been going to the King's Arms for half a century...


----------



## nickyboy (18 Aug 2018)

A hard 45 mile meandering ride to Buxton, a few beers and food, a lift home and a sleep on the sofa

Buxton Brewery Tap is good. It's a bit more genteel than the wonderfully rowdy Magic Rock but thats spa towns for you

Got there hungry and thirsty so quick pint of Grinlow which, at £3.60 was the cheapest they had. With the food had a pint of Axe X NEIPA which was bang on. Finished it off with a 1/3 of Yellow Belly which was remarkable. They have Yellow Belly Sundae next door in their sister pub...next time


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I'm popping into M&S layer, anything good in the there just now? Beer that is, rather than pants or jumpers.


I went for a pair of pants after all...


----------



## Spartak (18 Aug 2018)

Went for the Saint Omer....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Aug 2018)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 425659
> 
> 
> View attachment 425660
> ...


I once got stopped by the police and breathalysed coming away from a pub ( Queen Victoria?) in Saint Omer after a gig. They do like to stop foreign registration cars. After a lifetime in the UK and a couple of years in France, I've have 2 in each country. The litre bottle of Leffe was still safely stashed with the gear in the back. Catch up beer.... My general impression of Rhum, especially ''rhum agricole,'' is avoid it like the plague. It's rhuff!

Anyhow, I bagged a couple of cask Bedlam beers this evening, a Wilde (Grapefruit Pale Ale) - a good, fairly light beer but the grapefruit bit seemed too absent to play a role in the beer's description. Followed by an Amagansett APA - richer and stickier.

And while I tried to explain Bar Billiards to a Latino and a Swede, I resorted back to keg: Wantsum Ravening Wolf. It was, apparently, a New Zealand Pale Ale. Strong malts made it even stickier than the last. Drinkable but a bit strong for cycling home up Deptford High Street, because the drivers are always a bit random of a nighttime.


----------



## Daddy Pig (19 Aug 2018)

Not one for smoky marzens but always willing to try something different I'm going with a Moonchild Rauch Dunkel Weizen Boch. A hint of smoke with a slightly sour sweetness. Damn good, I'd get it again but it's a limited edition...


----------



## theclaud (19 Aug 2018)

Poncy beer-with-dinner photo alert.






Firstchop SUP Session IPA. Disappointing. Not least because I was attempting to buy a stronger grapefruity affair with a similar label, and picked up the wrong can. Not much hop action, and a bit too much malt (considering there's nothing else going on to balance it). And the label design is unreadable. So basically best part of a fiver a pint for bog-standard piss-weak beer. Serves me right for being a Craft Beer Twat when I could have had a 500ml Proper Job from the supermarket over the road for about £1.70. Good salad, though, if I say it myself.


----------



## theclaud (19 Aug 2018)

Had the Firstchop JAM Mango Pale. That was shite too - a slightly stronger version of the same thing, and nary a hint of mango. Firstchop are for the chop. Getting back on track with a trusty Basqueland/Magic Rock Chucker.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Aug 2018)

theclaud said:


> Had the Firstchop JAM Mango Pale. That was shite too - a slightly stronger version of the same thing, and nary a hint of mango. Firstchop are for the chop. Getting back on track with a trusty Basqueland/Magic Rock Chucker.


There's far too much shite on our shelves/fridges. Brew piss poor beer, give it a stupid name and some garish art work, Bob's your £3 a can uncle


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> When changing trains at Lime Street it's always a good idea to make time for The Ship And Mitre
> 
> View attachment 425600


I've heard that's a boss pub!There's a couple of exhibitions at Tate Liverpool I want to see, so that's as good an excuse as any to check out a few watering holes in the 'pool.


----------



## User169 (21 Aug 2018)

So all the beer that’s been bottled from Brewdogs new Overworks brand - their sour/mixed fermentation stuff - has to be thrown away....

https://www.brewdog.com/lowdown/blog/shattered-dreams


----------



## User169 (21 Aug 2018)

Fist disappointment from Magic Rock this evening. Clowns vs Robots, an India Pale Lager. Couldn’t drink it. Funny biscuity flavour.


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2018)

DP said:


> So all the beer that’s been bottled from Brewdogs new Overworks brand - their sour/mixed fermentation stuff - has to be thrown away....
> 
> https://www.brewdog.com/lowdown/blog/shattered-dreams


Shatted Dreams...


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Aug 2018)

DP said:


> Fist disappointment from Magic Rock this evening. Clowns vs Robots, an India Pale Lager. Couldn’t drink it. Funny biscuity flavour.


IPL is not a thing

End of


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Aug 2018)

DP said:


> So all the beer that’s been bottled from Brewdogs new Overworks brand - their sour/mixed fermentation stuff - has to be thrown away....
> 
> https://www.brewdog.com/lowdown/blog/shattered-dreams


Aimed cheap

Failed


----------



## slowmotion (21 Aug 2018)

Phillips Short Wave West Coast Pale Ale.


----------



## stephec (21 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> Shatted Dreams...


Never had you down as a Johnny Hates Jazz fan.


----------



## srw (22 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Aimed cheap
> 
> Failed


My reading is the opposite - aimed for expensive bespoke and let down by a supplier. They've rescued some of the situation by going for cheap ordinary bottles and kegs .


----------



## Hugh Manatee (22 Aug 2018)

A couple of pints of Enville Ale at the Himley floodlit cricket last night. About what you would pay in an upmarket pub around here so mustn't grumble. A nice golden Summer beer available all year round.

@Daddy Pig I left a couple of bottles for you with my folks. No Mucklows this time; shop didn't have any. Seem to recall you were leaving N Abbot? Drop me a PM.


----------



## User169 (23 Aug 2018)

One of the beerwholesalers here crashed its van yesterday..






Look at those mangled Cloudwater tins


----------



## theclaud (23 Aug 2018)




----------



## nickyboy (23 Aug 2018)

DP said:


> One of the beerwholesalers here crashed its van yesterday..
> 
> View attachment 426464
> 
> ...


Is there such a thing as Scavenger Rights where you are?

Sorta modern day Whisky Galore


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Aug 2018)

I had a couple of cask beers from Vibrant Forest earlier in the week. The first, Pupa, had a rich tropical front and was rather lovely. A New Forest outfit. Good stuff that went off the second I recommended it to someone else. The second was a single hop Citra. Disappointing after the Pupa, I just retasted it tonight and decided that it was a jolly good beer. Coloured like a cloudy best, it gives a pretty intense citra flavour. Impressive little brewery, methinks.

And last night, a Bristol Beer Factory Milk Stout. 




A rich and creamy ''dessert'' beer. Not the lushest of lushes, but lush nonethelush.

I tried a couple more tonight, but that's another story.


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Aug 2018)

Good people of the beer thread...

...I am off to London in a week, arriving Sunday (but Euston's closed so anybody's guess when) and staying Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday on South Bank (near Tate Modern) and I want to take in some brewery taps and find some new crafty, modern beery places. Any advice appreciated.

ta


----------



## User169 (24 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Good people of the beer thread...
> 
> ...I am off to London in a week, arriving Sunday (but Euston's closed so anybody's guess when) and staying Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday on South Bank (near Tate Modern) and I want to take in some brewery taps and find some new crafty, modern beery places. Any advice appreciated.
> 
> ta



Can you hang on until the 6th? There's a tap take over at BBNo by Nevel Artisan Ales - a newish NL brewer making barrel aged saisons and farmhouse ales.


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Aug 2018)

DP said:


> Can you hang on until the 6th? There's a tap take over at BBNo by Nevel Artisan Ales - a newish NL brewer making barrel aged saisons and farmhouse ales.


Bugger; I have a train reservation at dinner time on 6th


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Good people of the beer thread...
> 
> ...I am off to London in a week, arriving Sunday (but Euston's closed so anybody's guess when) and staying Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday on South Bank (near Tate Modern) and I want to take in some brewery taps and find some new crafty, modern beery places. Any advice appreciated.
> 
> ta


Most of the taprooms are shut midweek. Southwark brewery, Druid Street, though, also opens on Sundays and Tuesdays, and BBNo, Enid Street, are open on Sunday afternoon till 6pm. I think Moor Beers, a couple of arches away, also open on Sunday. It's more ''tasting rooms'' than tap as they're based in Bristol. Villages Brewery, Deptford, are also open later than usual (till 11pm) this Sunday because of the Bank Holiday weekend. What's more, they may still have some of their new Three Hills collab which is being released tonight. The rest of the ''Bermondsey Beer Mile'' taprooms are pretty much shut until next Friday. If you do fancy coming down to Deptford, there's also Hop Stuff's Taproom, who will have a slightly more exotic selection than usual because there's a Craft Beer Feast on tomorrow. I've put in a request for Deya beers so there's a chance that I may have persuaded which way to go as they were already trying to choose between Deya and Verdant. The taproom is open 7 nights a week.

It's also only 5 minutes away from where I am, so if you do turn up, I'll be happy to meet up with you and share a few drinks with you. PM me if you're likely to come down and I'll pass you my details. I've got a Brommy Beer Bike you can use if you like.

EDIT: I forgot Anspach and Hobday also open on Sundays till 6pm. They're just down from Southwark brewery in Druid Street.


----------



## MossCommuter (24 Aug 2018)

It's a week Sunday that I arrive

@deptfordmarmoset thanks!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> It's a week Sunday that I arrive
> 
> @deptfordmarmoset thanks!!


Oops, basic reading error on my part. The only difference in the opening hours will be Villages that will shut closer to 8pm on Sunday and the 3 Hills collaboration will have been drunk by then. I can post up a photo of the current beer list at the Hop Stuff Taproom later in the week to see whether it triggers the beer saliva glands. And I'm busy with grandchildren's birthday party on Sunday during the day, which is a shame because I'll be dying for a drink when it finishes.....


----------



## nickyboy (24 Aug 2018)

Whilst not on the South Bank I can recommend the following

https://www.thearbitrager.co.uk

https://www.drafthouse.co.uk/locations/seething-lane

Draft House is a London chain. Not sure what the other locations are like


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Aug 2018)

I imbibed a Brew York Mojito Fiend sour this evening, my only new beer of the night. Not heavily sour, more of a tang. But tang is not yet a kind of beer. Lingering mint aftertaste, and why not?


----------



## Daddy Pig (25 Aug 2018)

This is quite nice... Slightly chilled to reduce the cloying bourbon characteristics... 14.5% gives it a fair old kick


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Aug 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> This is quite nice... Slightly chilled to reduce the cloying bourbon characteristics... 14.5% gives it a fair old kick
> 
> View attachment 426846


14.5% would take all the kick out of me....

My beer day started by inviting the grandmother of my grandchildren to the Deptford Craft Beer Feast and then discovering that it was tomorrow. So we headed to Villages' little taproom while we worked out what next. Which was - train to London Bridge and track back to Brew By Numbers. So, a Routemaster Red at Southwark Brewery (cask, fairly bitter and a dark red, more traditional style than most crafties), a toilet visit to the London Beer Factory (apologies, I undertake in the future to remove more liquid from there than we put in), and on to Anspach and Hobday, where companion had an experimental IP Saison (rather jolly good) and I had an Apricot Saison (a very nice beer, lightly flavoured on the apricot side but more apricot in the aroma). Then under the arches and on to BBNo, where companion had an AEgir and BBNo Norwegian Farmhouse collaboration (I only had a couple of sample sips but it's well worth a proper revisit at a later date) and I had a Number 2 (no, not another toilet visit, it's a DIPA that I've had before from a can so fancied trying direct from the keg: it's a very solid BBNo beer, nice and hoppy but only gently bitter). And back for an Italian meal closer to homes.

All in all, a successful rescue from my inability to read dates on posters. 

Slightly concerned that I still have a beer festival to go to this weekend....


----------



## stephec (25 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Good people of the beer thread...
> 
> ...I am off to London in a week, arriving Sunday (but Euston's closed so anybody's guess when) and staying Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday on South Bank (near Tate Modern) and I want to take in some brewery taps and find some new crafty, modern beery places. Any advice appreciated.
> 
> ta


Be careful of your behaviour on the tube station escalators, @nickyboy should be able to advise you on this.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Aug 2018)

stephec said:


> Be careful of your behaviour on the tube station escalators, @nickyboy should be able to advise you on this.



I am in London so often these days I have become one of those complaining about tourists loitering around the tops of escalators


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> It's a week Sunday that I arrive
> 
> @deptfordmarmoset thanks!!


I appear to have cycled from Anspach and Hobday to Southwark Brewery and back without noticing that the London Beer Factory (Fridays and Saturdays only) have an arch to themselves in the middle. It's a different world on foot!


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Aug 2018)

Peterborough beer festival, excellent, great Killers tribute band + some choice covers.
their Dire Straits Romeo&Juliet cover was excellent


Beer was ok too


----------



## Daddy Pig (26 Aug 2018)

The perfect beer for winter... or a typical British Summer!


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Aug 2018)

Beer of the day and there have been some good uns:






Tasty, sessionable, zesty, zero onions

Expensive at 2.62 mossirlamis per pint but quality will out


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Beer of the day and there have been some good uns:
> 
> View attachment 427094
> 
> ...



It's a fine beer, as is their New World IPA (both available at Morrisons).


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Aug 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> It's a fine beer, as is their New World IPA (both available at Morrisons).


And how much is it there?


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Aug 2018)

Other highlights from the day


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> And how much is it there?



Still not exactly inexpensive, but it is on 2 for £10










The brewery tour / refectory looks worth a visit- just a few minutes walk from Leeds station.


----------



## srw (27 Aug 2018)

Train beers, on Friday afternoon.


----------



## srw (27 Aug 2018)

On a visit to a one-family two-brewery one-horse town.




The original Old Peculiar




Threedom triple-hopped pale, Special and Riggwelter (son of Old Pec...)

My parents' first foray into property ownership was in the town. Thanks to Norman Lamont, by the time I was of legal drinking age the mortgage had become unaffordable so we'd sold up - so I don't think I've ever had a proper draught pint of Old Pec before today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Aug 2018)

srw said:


> Train beers, on Friday afternoon.
> View attachment 427169
> View attachment 427168
> View attachment 427167


Hop on Board is a great name for a train beer! Do you know who brews it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Aug 2018)

Tonight, I seem to be majoring in stout. I've got an Impy Custard (Moncana - a Notting Hill bunch) on the go, a mere 10.4%, and a real dessert beer. Chocolate, coffee, vanilla. I'm not aware of any beer ice cream makers on the market but this would be an excellent sorbet ingredient. If you can get it to freeze....

Kicked off with a Wiper and True Milkshake Stout earlier, also rich and smooth, dark chocolate and a little vanilla with a far more modest 4.6% ABV. 

And because it was one of the few cask beers at the Taproom, I had an Arbor Mosaic Pale. The mosaic grapefruit effect on very good form.


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Aug 2018)

Corsican weissbeer... Bought two bottles, left one and a half bottles. It's like home brew Hoegaarden mixed with piss.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Aug 2018)

Excited?



Much!


----------



## srw (28 Aug 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Hop on Board is a great name for a train beer! Do you know who brews it?


Rate Beer and Untappd say it was Rudgate of York in the days of Virgin, and I don't suppose the public sector have changed the contract. That name rings a bell. It's a basic bitter, and none the worse for that. Especially at the extremely attractive price of free, with a free sausage roll thrown in.

https://www.ratebeer.com/beer/rudgate-hop-on-board/405095/


----------



## User169 (29 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Excited?
> 
> 
> 
> Much!




Hmm. Interesting!


----------



## GM (29 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Good people of the beer thread...
> 
> ...I am off to London in a week, arriving Sunday (but Euston's closed so anybody's guess when) and staying Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday on South Bank (near Tate Modern) and I want to take in some brewery taps and find some new crafty, modern beery places. Any advice appreciated.
> 
> ta




You could always try the Waterloo Tap, just round the corner from the South Bank. Been there a couple of times, gets very busy.


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Aug 2018)

srw said:


> On a visit to a one-family two-brewery one-horse town.
> View attachment 427171
> 
> The original Old Peculiar
> ...



Ahhh, Old Peculiar...classic stuff-I've spotted it at the ODG in Langdale and the Dog & Gun in Keswick from time to time. I cracked open my Tiny Rebel Stay Puft Chocolate Marshmallow Imperial Porter t'other day...the Force is strong with this one!Having sampled the the regular chocolate Stay Puft in Tweedies a couple of weeks ago, I had high hopes for this one and I wasn't disappointed.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Aug 2018)

GM said:


> You could always try the Waterloo Tap, just round the corner from the South Bank. Been there a couple of times, gets very busy.


Definitely will pay that a visit! How long has it been there? I don't recall seeing it before


----------



## GM (29 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Definitely will pay that a visit! How long has it been there? I don't recall seeing it before




It's been there at least 2 years to my knowledge.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Aug 2018)

GM said:


> It's been there at least 2 years to my knowledge.


I must walk about with my eyes shut!

So far, places new to me, on my list are: Waterloo Tap, Tap East, The Rake and Pelt Trader

I'll be going to Lamb and Flag and The Kings Arms (Waterloo) as well because I like them.


----------



## theclaud (29 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> I must walk about with my eyes shut!
> 
> So far, places new to me, on my list are: Waterloo Tap, Tap East, The Rake and Pelt Trader
> 
> I'll be going to Lamb and Flag and The Kings Arms (Waterloo) as well because I like them.


The White Hart in Cornwall Street is a nice boozer if you are aiming for Waterloo area, er, saturation.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> I must walk about with my eyes shut!
> 
> So far, places new to me, on my list are: Waterloo Tap, Tap East, The Rake and Pelt Trader
> 
> I'll be going to Lamb and Flag and The Kings Arms (Waterloo) as well because I like them.


I've been meaning to go to the Kings Arms for ages now so PM me if you fancy a CC beer (as long as it's not a family birthday - they come hard and fast at this time of the year).


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Aug 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've been meaning to go to the Kings Arms for ages now so PM me if you fancy a CC beer (as long as it's not a family birthday - they come hard and fast at this time of the year).


The Kings Arms houses a Thai restaurant as well as the pub, they're separate businesses but you can buy beer in the pub and walk it through to the cafe. Nice food and reasonably priced.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Aug 2018)

Laugh out loud stuff from The Sun (sorry)


----------



## User169 (29 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Laugh out loud stuff from The Sun (sorry)




Bloke in the offie this evening was talking about this. Apparently Sun readers (six) gave Cloudwater a score of 1


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Aug 2018)

DP said:


> Bloke in the offie this evening was talking about this. Apparently Sun readers (six) gave Cloudwater a score of 1


I'd guess they all took it back complaining that it wasn't clear.


----------



## User169 (29 Aug 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'd guess they all took it back complaining that it wasn't clear.



It’s gone off, mate.


----------



## Daddy Pig (29 Aug 2018)

@MossCommuter, I'd probably aim to miss this pub if I was you... Unless you want to extend your mortgage... 

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/food-and-drink/beer/problem-boutique-beer-isnt-price-pint/


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Aug 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> @MossCommuter, I'd probably aim to miss this pub if I was you... Unless you want to extend your mortgage...
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/food-and-drink/beer/problem-boutique-beer-isnt-price-pint/


Can't read the Torygraph cos of the paywall


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Aug 2018)

I espy Clouds on the horizon...and I'm not taking these back...






And while I was out shopping, I popped in for a Chorlton Kolibri Sour, which was a rather nice evening starter, not strongly sour, and slightly aromatic. (Kolibri apparently is a hop I'd never heard of before.) And then a The Kernel Table, which smelled very much like Villages Gecko but tasted a little more bitter.


----------



## Daddy Pig (29 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Can't read the Torygraph cos of the paywall


They are basically saying that £22 for a pint is reasonable... and it's not even Cloudwater!


----------



## User169 (30 Aug 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I espy Clouds on the horizon...and I'm not taking these back...
> View attachment 427461
> 
> 
> And while I was out shopping, I popped in for a Chorlton Kolibri Sour, which was a rather nice evening starter, not strongly sour, and slightly aromatic. (Kolibri apparently is a hop I'd never heard of before.) And then a The Kernel Table, which smelled very much like Villages Gecko but tasted a little more bitter.



Cloudwater are opening a tap room next door to BBNo. Opens in a couple of weeks I think.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Aug 2018)

DP said:


> Cloudwater are opening a tap room next door to BBNo. Opens in a couple of weeks I think.


The Bermondsey Beer Mile is becoming more and more epic - that's at least the 8th tasting/taproom under the railway arches, with Fourpure just away from the arches at the Bermondsey end.


----------



## SteveF (30 Aug 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The Bermondsey Beer Mile is becoming more and more epic - that's at least the 8th tasting/taproom under the railway arches, with Fourpure just away from the arches at the Bermondsey end.



Sounds like a recreational ride/walk in the making, albeit a short and increasingly wobbly, meandering one


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Aug 2018)

http://www.beerguideldn.com/index.php


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Aug 2018)

SteveF said:


> Sounds like a recreational ride/walk in the making, albeit a short and increasingly wobbly, meandering one


@MossCommuter 's link immediately below your post makes the suggestion that it's now best to split it in two and, given my ability to ride a bike after a few beers, I'd already come to the same conclusion. The London Bridge end has Southwark Brewery, London Beer Factory (Barrel Project), Anspach and Hobday, Moor Beers, Brew by Numbers , U Brew, and soon to open Cloudwater and a bottle shop, in case thirst get the better of you between breweries. The other end has Fourpure, Partizan, Affinity , Eebria (I think this is now more of a bottle shop), Spartan and Bianca Road (if you don't mind a slight detour). If you skip Bianca Road, you'd be pretty close to having 2 Bermondsey Beer Furlongs.


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Aug 2018)

All you lucky, lucky people of Brighton (and Hove actually)

If I were there I would definitely go!


----------



## Blue Hills (31 Aug 2018)

It may well have disappeared by now, but if not I can heartily recommend this from spoons.

https://www.jdwetherspoon.com/real-ale/international-showcase

Good name, trashy beer pump label, excellent beer.


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Aug 2018)

Burnt Mill set out to make a full flavour hop forward beer with low bitterness but without the bonkers DIPA ABV.






They have properly succeeded! 3.8% and fab!


----------



## theclaud (31 Aug 2018)

Just been to see Wales get steamrollered by England in Newport.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Sep 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Can't read the Torygraph cos of the paywall


I can't read it cos they are c*nts.


----------



## J1888 (1 Sep 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> All you lucky, lucky people of Brighton (and Hove actually)
> 
> If I were there I would definitely go!




Cracking brewery - Arise is a fantastic beer


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Sep 2018)

Spoons beer fest coming up in October.

https://www.jdwetherspoon.com/real-ale-festival/tasting-notes

some interesting stuff there - including one or two strong ciders - no cider festival this summer - replaced by of all things a gin festival.

As per usual, beers can be sampled ion thirds.


----------



## J1888 (1 Sep 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> ion thirds.



A new post-Brexit measurement?


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Sep 2018)

thirds of pints.

but kerching


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Sep 2018)

I've just spilled some of a rather excellent Cloudwater/Stillwater Artisanal collaboration onto my laptop. What are my chances? It's a sour with lychees and passion fruit. A fairly gentle sour that's a bit too warm because it was in a room at 25 degrees.


----------



## Daddy Pig (1 Sep 2018)

Something perfect for a winter night... Fark knows how it's pronounced...






Perfect for the sh1tty weather we are having...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Sep 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just spilled some of a rather excellent Cloudwater/Stillwater Artisanal collaboration onto my laptop. What are my chances? It's a sour with lychees and passion fruit. A fairly gentle sour that's a bit too warm because it was in a room at 25 degrees.


You have no idea how much I am shaking my head...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> You have no idea how much I am shaking my head...


Which was worst? Spilling it on the internet or drinking it warm?

Anyhow, I wandered over to Bianca Road Brew last night. Interesting, I thought as I arrived and saw the bike by the doorstep.





At first I thought it was a piece of porch art. I took a couple of pictures with flash in the fading light, causing the owner of the bent to hurry to the door, worried that it was lightning. Anyhow, I had a couple there and didn't particularly enjoy them: an LA Bloods, with added blood oranges and zest, and a Long Play Session IPA. The LA Bloods was low in fruitiness and pretty high in bitterness while the Long Play was also pretty bitter. Strong flavoured, though, giving the impression that it had a far higher ABV than 3.6%. Not my bag of booze though. I took home some cans of Tropcali, billed as a Citra and Amarillo summer IPA, which I also found to be not as tropical as the name suggested. It did have the beginnings of orange marmalade, but only the back end of Seville orange marmalade in a sort of after-fruity way. (After frightening the brewery's only other customer with my flash, I didn't take any beer piccies while inside.)


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Sep 2018)

Couldn't face a beer tonight.... drank too much Corsican Myrte last night. 45% headache fluid.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Sep 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> Couldn't face a beer tonight.... drank too much Corsican Myrte last night. 45% headache fluid.


Tough work but somebody has to do it.


----------



## J1888 (2 Sep 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Which was worst? Spilling it on the internet or drinking it warm?
> 
> Anyhow, I wandered over to Bianca Road Brew last night. Interesting, I thought as I arrived and saw the bike by the doorstep.
> View attachment 428020
> ...



I tried their Tropical Ipa - like you say, not tropical at all, extremely bitter IIRC. Think I also tried their lager.

Disappointed by both


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Sep 2018)

J1888 said:


> I tried their Tropical Ipa - like you say, not tropical at all, extremely bitter IIRC. Think I also tried their lager.
> 
> Disappointed by both


After posting last night I had a can of their Bone Dry Brut IPA, which is a collaboration with Sevensisters Brewery, and really enjoyed it. So they're not all as bitter. I've got a can of their pale ale to try later.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Sep 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just spilled some of a rather excellent Cloudwater/Stillwater Artisanal collaboration onto my laptop. What are my chances? It's a sour with lychees and passion fruit. A fairly gentle sour that's a bit too warm because it was in a room at 25 degrees.



Given it's Cloudwater your bigger financial loss is probably the spilt beer, not the knackered laptop


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Sep 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Brut IPA



Already bored of that fad


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Sep 2018)

Train beer


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Sep 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Train beer
> View attachment 428091


Almost snap! I just had a Cloddy DIPA Citra Centennial Pizza Beer, same ABV but kegged not canned.

I also confiscated a pint of Cloddy Small IPL - so a large small, I suppose - possibly the first lagerish-type beers of the year - and almost enjoyed it. I used to enjoy the odd lager but I think I'm losing the taste for it.

Finishing off with a Bone Dry IPA (Bianca Road collaboration with Sevensisters Brewery) that's nice and fruity and clean tasting. It's odd, this collaboration thing: I've been disappointed with Bianca Road but enjoy this one; and Villages, who seem to have a good basic flavour and produce variations on a theme, did a recent Collaboration with Three Hills and it really didn't feel like a Villages beer.


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Sep 2018)

@theclaud , thanks for the recommendation! The White Hart is ace


----------



## User169 (3 Sep 2018)

This gets near dang. Super fresh hop aroma as soon as you pop the can. It says marmalade on the can which is deffo there, but not cloying. A bit of spice from the added coriander. Lovely stuff.

It’s brewed using Kveik - a Norwegian farmhouse type of yeast. I think Voss might be the region this one comes from.


----------



## User169 (3 Sep 2018)

Magic Rock x Verdant collab comin attcha! 

Mondriaanesque can - a bit of dill and onion - loads of flapjack, but not too sweet.

Gets a fat dang from me!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Sep 2018)

DP said:


> This gets near dang. Super fresh hop aroma as soon as you pop the can. It says marmalade on the can which is deffo there, but not cloying. A bit of spice from the added coriander. Lovely stuff.
> 
> It’s brewed using Kveik - a Norwegian farmhouse type of yeast. I think Voss might be the region this one comes from.
> 
> View attachment 428375


Sounds like a good 'un.

I just opened a Portside XPA, one of Fourpure's international collaborations with the Australian brewers Little Creatures. It's billed as a ''social sundowner.'' So, cheers all! Rather bitter for Fourpure's house style, but not overly so. A very pleasing concoction, which is just as well because I ordered half a case.... I'm planning for an Indian summer of sundowning.


----------



## theclaud (3 Sep 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> @theclaud , thanks for the recommendation! The White Hart is ace


Glad it made your itinerary! Adrian introduced me to it.


----------



## User169 (3 Sep 2018)

Just got a message from Floris - BBNo taproom maestro. He got wiped out on his bike today at that Elephant and Castle. Dude that hit him stopped then buggered off. He’s in one piece but has a fractured coccyx. If you’re in BBNo territory give him a bit of CC.


----------



## theclaud (3 Sep 2018)

DP said:


> Just got a message from Floris - BBNo taproom maestro. He got wiped out on his bike today at that Elephant and Castle. Dude that hit him stopped then buggered off. He’s in one piece but has a fractured coccyx. If you’re in BBNo territory give him a bit of CC.


FFS!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Sep 2018)

DP said:


> Just got a message from Floris - BBNo taproom maestro. He got wiped out on his bike today at that Elephant and Castle. Dude that hit him stopped then buggered off. He’s in one piece but has a fractured coccyx. If you’re in BBNo territory give him a bit of CC.


The E&C must be covered with CCTV. Bastard driver. I hope that CCTV gets him. I can get to BBNo Sunday afternoon. I'll see whether he's around.


----------



## User169 (3 Sep 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The E&C must be covered with CCTV. Bastard driver. I hope that CCTV gets him. I can get to BBNo Sunday afternoon. I'll see whether he's around.



Thanks DM!

Police said they can only do anything if there’s CCTV, so hoping your right. He’d appreciate a visit!


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Sep 2018)

J1888 said:


> Cracking brewery - Arise is a fantastic beer


It is for sure-they're one of my favourite breweries. Saisons to be cheerful 1,2,3!


----------



## Spartak (7 Sep 2018)

Does what it says on the tin..... Citrus aroma with a bitter taste. 

Very nice indeed..... Only 99p from Lidl


----------



## Crackle (8 Sep 2018)

Salted Caramel Porter from the aptly named Meantime brewery in Greenwich






It's not bad. You get the salty caramel but there's a flavour there I don't quite like and can't quite identify, slightly metallic.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2018)

DP said:


> Thanks DM!
> 
> Police said they can only do anything if there’s CCTV, so hoping your right. He’d appreciate a visit!


I managed to get out to BBNo a day early and was surprised to see that there were now 2 BBNos, one a tap, the other a tasting room. As the tasting room was heaving I went into the rather improvised taproom. I asked after Floris, but not before ordering a Ginger and Grapefruit Saison. She said, ''He's fine.'' I said that I'd heard he'd a bike accident, she said he's up and about. When asked about the fractured coccyx, she replied ''We've all done that.'' What have I been missing in life after never managing to fracture my coccyx? 

A couple of sips later, Floris walked in and I asked him about it. The van driver, seeing it was not terminal, said he was going to check for damage to the van (painters and decorators) and promptly drove off. I gather that cars continued to drive around him as he was lying in the road. He's still off the bike as moving from standing to sitting and vice versa is still too painful. There was some damage to the handlebars but he didn't seem to have really examined the bike since. (I think the 2nd tasting room was an overflow; Floris said that since pulling out of the Beavertown fiasco, they'd offered free beers - or a discount - to ticket buyers, so there were more people around than usual.)

The G and G saison was good, a bit timid on the grapefruit but more confident with the ginger which goes well with that yeasty mustiness I've come to expect from saisons.




Back via Affinity, which has installed an upstairs indoor seating area since I last visited in early summer.



A lovely Rhubarb and mixed berry saison called May, nice and fruity. (You wouldn't normally expect to see May, nice and fruity in one sentence.)
As Spartan is the next arch along and they had a mild, albeit a 'Light Mild' I felt obliged to.... Pleasing, easy drinking.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2018)

Anyhow, I was sitting outside Affinity drinking my rhubarb saison when a bunch of people came along. One of them was carrying a wooden bench, about 2.5m long, on his shoulder. As explanation, he offered a succinct reply: ''We're Danish,'' and plonked it down outside the entrance. Probably normal for the Saturday beer mile crowd.....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Sep 2018)

At risk of monopolising this thread, I popped into the White Hart, Waterloo, on the way back from the ToB race in London, wherein I chanced upon a Sierra Nevada Otra Vez, a ''Gose-style ale'' it said on the tap, loads of lime, agave too, apparently, but not knowing what that tastes like and not noticing any new and unfamiliar flavour, I'm none the wiser. A nice, refreshing beer.




And onwards to the Deptford Taproom, where they had Fierce's Raspberry Tart Sour. A really tart and tangy beer, fearlessly flavoured. I've enjoyed it before and now I've enjoyed it again.


----------



## User169 (12 Sep 2018)

Spanked straight into the category of things what shouldn’t be a thing. Minging.


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Sep 2018)

DP said:


> Spanked straight into the category of things what shouldn’t be a thing. Minging.
> 
> View attachment 429752


Pizza c***?Btw, Fyne Ales are doing some stoatin' beers at the moment-it's the end of the world as we know it and I feel Fyne. Slainte!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2018)

I had an advanced sampling of Hop Stuff/North Brewing Juicy Fruit Pale Ale last night. It's apparently going to be sold at Tescos. Like a fruity but mild sour, it's rather bloomin' good.





I also had a pint and a third of Dry and Bitter's Dank and Juicy. Rich and lush. 2/3rds just wasn't enough....

While indulging, I also had a Hop Stuff South Easy. Pale, light drinking, possibly more of a summer drink than anything else but worth a try.


----------



## stephec (14 Sep 2018)

I've had an Orval tonight, if I'm honest I wasn't that impressed, a bit too dry and spicy for me.

I've got a Kwak lined up next though so all is good.


----------



## theclaud (15 Sep 2018)

stephec said:


> I've had an Orval tonight, if I'm honest I wasn't that impressed


----------



## stephec (15 Sep 2018)

theclaud said:


>


I've got another bottle to get through as well.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (15 Sep 2018)

I think I have posted this beer here before. I make no apology for a rerun as it is so good.





A crisp and hoppy light Welsh ale from Dolgellau. To top off an ale I would gladly drink anyway, the brewery supports Aberdyfi search and rescue team.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Sep 2018)

Colourful beer in the fridge





The dint was in the can when I bought it.

I have no idea what the white stuff is, but it's not coke.


----------



## theclaud (18 Sep 2018)

BBNo 11|03 Session Pale. Very nice too after spending the whole day filling in a mahoosive form that some other bastard should have done anyway.


----------



## Daddy Pig (19 Sep 2018)

Omfg





Mexicake...


----------



## Hugh Manatee (19 Sep 2018)

@Daddy Pig Oops. You'll have to apologise to your office about the senile old pair of duffers coming in and asking for Simon. They'll be back next week!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Sep 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Omfg
> 
> View attachment 430791
> 
> Mexicake...


Tis awfae guid


----------



## Daddy Pig (19 Sep 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> @Daddy Pig Oops. You'll have to apologise to your office about the senile old pair of duffers coming in and asking for Simon. They'll be back next week!


No worries, I'm just glad the is no Simon in the office...!


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Sep 2018)

I’ve just been reading through the last few pages.
During the winter months we’ll venture into London on a weekend, so thank you to whoever it was that alerted me to the Bermondsey beer mile. That looks great.

Next month we’re off to the 6day cycling. Last year we discovered Howling Hops and the place next door, who’s name escapes me. I’m more excited about the beer than the cycling! We have a nice hotel near by.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Sep 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> I’ve just been reading through the last few pages.
> During the winter months we’ll venture into London on a weekend, so thank you to whoever it was that alerted me to the Bermondsey beer mile. That looks great.
> 
> Next month we’re off to the 6day cycling. Last year we discovered Howling Hops and the place next door, who’s name escapes me. I’m more excited about the beer than the cycling! We have a nice hotel near by.


As there are now 11 tasting/tap rooms, I reckon it's best to split it over 2 days of the weekend. South end on Saturday and pick up the remainder at the north end (London Bridge) on Sunday afternoon. The south end is pretty much shut on Sunday but there is good beer to be had on a Sunday afternoon up north, and it's more relaxed, I reckon. Plus, Cloudwater are about to open soon (north end) so make that 12. I've no idea what days they'll open though.


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Sep 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> As there are now 11 tasting/tap rooms, I reckon it's best to split it over 2 days of the weekend. South end on Saturday and pick up the remainder at the north end (London Bridge) on Sunday afternoon. The south end is pretty much shut on Sunday but there is good beer to be had on a Sunday afternoon up north, and it's more relaxed, I reckon. Plus, Cloudwater are about to open soon (north end) so make that 12. I've no idea what days they'll open though.




Thank you. I feel field trip coming on....


----------



## Daddy Pig (20 Sep 2018)

In the Brauhaus in Edinburgh... 
Burnt mill/6 degree north spruce saison






Really good on tap. Typical saison with hints of wee (sorry I have young children) The spruce gives it a real lightness and gentle bitterness to it.

Very nice...


----------



## Daddy Pig (20 Sep 2018)

@hanging bat... Good beer but a bit poncy...





To Ol Ms Black. Date and licorice @10%. Damn good...


----------



## User169 (21 Sep 2018)

Sicily! Beers rubbish, but Sicily is freakin awesome.




U


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Sep 2018)

Banks's amber ale in my local tesco 90p a bottle 
I have a few pints of this to sup, very nice beer as it happens


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Sep 2018)

I've just had a typically English day, a Burning Sky Typically English Day - a surprisingly old-fashioned style of beer, labelled as ''Pale'' but more bitter than a typical pale.


----------



## stephec (21 Sep 2018)

Got to love Tesco clearance deals -

Oakham Green Devil 70p
Bateman's Victory 94p
Meantime London Pale 99p


----------



## nickyboy (21 Sep 2018)

Love Cloudwater but not sure how much I love their Belgian IPA (whatever that is)







It's strong (8%) and tasty. But when you stick it next to their Double IPA it is only so so


----------



## stephec (21 Sep 2018)

stephec said:


> Got to love Tesco clearance deals -
> 
> Oakham Green Devil 70p
> Bateman's Victory 94p
> Meantime London Pale 99p


Now that my phone's stopped acting all knobby I can show you the spoils, I did have a couple more Victorys but my lad had it away with them soon as he saw them, 'kin students.

The Vocation was a bit more at £3.00, but it's Friday night.


----------



## srw (22 Sep 2018)

DP said:


> Sicily! Beers rubbish, but Sicily is freakin awesome.
> 
> View attachment 430980
> U


There are a couple of craft breweries on the island with bottles easily available - I might have a post on the subject from last October. But the wine is so good and so cheap it's barely worth it .


----------



## SteveF (22 Sep 2018)

One of my absolute favs...


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (23 Sep 2018)

I seem to have developed a taste for Spitfire recently.
Gone off Hobgoblin Gold & King Hobgoblin. 
Is this a good thing?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Sep 2018)

BBNo's 55|09 is a good 'un! A strong (8.5%) Amarillo and Loral DIPA, intense and almost nutty. It's a new batch, and very good it is too!

Returned from BBNo's tasting room/tap room/whatever, to grab a Wiper and True Kaleidoscope (Pale) closer to home. Nice and spicy grapefruitery going on in there, refreshing....or was that an impression from getting out of the wind?

That's today's beer novelties. Last night, after local youth made my Friday night unbearable, I drove up to Hull, thinking at least it would be drier and quieter than down here. Judging by the standing water on the roads down here, it was a lot drier and - oddly - warmer oop north. Not completely dry up there, though. There was a Cameron's Craft Ahopalypse Now that was most noticeable for its large head that persisted long enough to give me a Yorkshire moustache. I've drank flatter Tetley's.... Oh, and a Turning Point Chaos Theory which was a bit 'I don't know what it was.' 

So, as I said, not completely dry.

Quiet though....


----------



## gavgav (25 Sep 2018)

I spent my weekend in Munich at Oktoberfest. Wow, what an amazing experience. Not sure you could ever fully convey the sheer scale of what it’s like in photos, but here are a few. The Beer is strong and huge (my spindly arms struggled with the litre steins!) but extortionately priced, the party was wild, the hangovers were bad, but most of all, the punters were some of the friendliest people I’ve ever met. People from Australia, United States, Sweden, South Africa, Germany (of course!) and a sprinkling from the UK, who were all happy to chat and drink beer with us. Brilliant time.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Sep 2018)

BrewDog sticks it to the orange man

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-scotland-business-45667573


----------



## SteveF (28 Sep 2018)

An Electricsoup passionfruit gose at The White Heart Brew pub (one mile end), nice and sour...


----------



## User169 (28 Sep 2018)

Friday train beer. Fresh as a fresh thong - canned only yesterday. Fruity, but some oniony hop burn. Not bad at all.


----------



## Daddy Pig (28 Sep 2018)

DP said:


> Friday train beer. Fresh as a fresh thong - canned only yesterday. Fruity, but some oniony hop burn. Not bad at all.
> 
> View attachment 432005


Is that a freshly cleaned thong or one that's been freshly worn?


----------



## Stephenite (28 Sep 2018)

Crabbies Alcoholic Ginger Beer. Surprisingly very good.


----------



## Soltydog (28 Sep 2018)

Black Sheep Baa Baa, pale ale, for me this evening. It was £8.10 for 8 500ml bottles at the local Tesco, so rude not to


----------



## User169 (28 Sep 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Is that a freshly cleaned thong or one that's been freshly worn?



Wtf?!


----------



## User169 (28 Sep 2018)

BBNo rarely disappoint and this is no exception. Very smooth, a little dill and gentle bitterness. Lovely


----------



## Daddy Pig (28 Sep 2018)

DP said:


> Wtf?!


I would say that is obviously a word you have used far too often not to autocorrect...


----------



## User169 (28 Sep 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> I would say that is obviously a word you have used far too often not to autocorrect...



That’s entirely between me and my ISP!


----------



## Denis99 (28 Sep 2018)

Inspired by another poster on this topic.

Thought I would try it and see what it was like.

3 bottles for £5, rude not to.


----------



## Denis99 (28 Sep 2018)

Very nice it is.

Not overly sweet, just right, not usually a fan of Porter, but this could be a favourite beer for Friday evenings.


----------



## Spartak (28 Sep 2018)

On holiday in South Devon, during a ride I stopped in The Old Inn, Malborough... .


----------



## User169 (29 Sep 2018)

Not really, but still a pretty good brew.

Liquid flapjack with some generic hop. Overchilled it, so likely more to come as it warms.


----------



## SteveF (29 Sep 2018)

A Bavarian blackberry wheat beer, very nice...


----------



## Denis99 (29 Sep 2018)

Wadworths 6X , must be my favorite draught beer.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Oct 2018)

My local taproom has got so used to me that they give me beers that are legally past their sell by date. To commemorate my return from a couple of days away I ended up with a pocketful of Home from Home (Siren).




Brewed in collaboration with Reuben's Brews (who they?), it's a coffee IPA that tastes lightly of coffee and a lot like Siren. I'm only drinking it before it goes off, bien entendu ! Nice but.

Anyhow, my beer a day for a year project is over because the last beer I entered was for New Year's Eve. As not all the beers were a full pint, I'll continue until I've got 365 pints of new beers in a year. 

Tonight's cull included a Redchurch Bethnal Pale - nice and bright with a gentle maltiness; a Moor Revival Pale - pleasant enough but I didn't think it memorable; and a Lost and Found R23 ''Hold it Down'' - a very enjoyable IPA that was so light on bitterness it was almost a pale ale.




So that's a 1, a 3, and an 11...


----------



## User169 (2 Oct 2018)

Milking beer is a thing....

https://www.atlasobscura.com/foods/czech-milk-beer-mliko-pilsner


----------



## Daddy Pig (2 Oct 2018)

DP said:


> Milking beer is a thing....
> 
> https://www.atlasobscura.com/foods/czech-milk-beer-mliko-pilsner


Probably makes a Pilsner taste better...


----------



## nickyboy (3 Oct 2018)

Planes usually have absolutely useless beer options.

Step forward Brussels Airlines. Amazing choice, managed to drink several of these. Best was Chimay.


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Oct 2018)

SteveF said:


> One of my absolute favs...
> 
> View attachment 431141


And mine!-the Special Reserve version is a belter if you see it!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Oct 2018)

There's been no mention of Loka Polly for a good few months yet the local bottle shop seems to rate them highly, so I thought I'd give them a try. Their Citra El Dorado Pale is a well-rounded, full-bodied pale that sits on the borders of IPA land. Their Amarillo Mosaic IPA is maybe a little less bitter than their pale - well it is to my taste but they don't mention IBUs on can or site - but it's a pretty accomplished American style IPA for a brewery that only appears to have launched at the beginning of this year. They'll be damn fine brewers by the end of the year....


----------



## Spartak (4 Oct 2018)

Visited the SW CAMRA pub of the year last night.... The Fleece at Hillesley. 

A very nice pub with great ale & food on offer. 











Great pint of Welsh Pale from the Glamorgan Brewing Co.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Oct 2018)

Spartak said:


> Visited the SW CAMRA pub of the year last night.... The Fleece at Hillesley.
> 
> A very nice pub with great ale & food on offer.
> 
> ...


Do they bump up their prices so you can get a proper fleecing?


----------



## User169 (4 Oct 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Planes usually have absolutely useless beer options.
> 
> Step forward Brussels Airlines. Amazing choice, managed to drink several of these. Best was Chimay.
> 
> View attachment 432597



Spot the supplier! Every beer on that list is an AbInBev beer with the exception of Chimay.


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Oct 2018)

Instead of Stoptober, I'm doing Hoptober and I got it off to a good start at the Euston Tap yesterday, with a pint of Hobson's Mild (eminently smooth and quaffable) and a half of Chorlton Lemon and Lavender Sour. That's the first time I've had lavender in a beer, but Chorlton have never disappointed me so far and it sounded interesting. It was! The lavender added a pleasing floral note without being overly obtrusive...join the Lavender Hill Mob today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Oct 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Instead of Stoptober, I'm doing Hoptober and I got it off to a good start at the Euston Tap yesterday, with a pint of Hobson's Mild (eminently smooth and quaffable) and a half of Chorlton Lemon and Lavender Sour. That's the first time I've had lavender in a beer, but Chorlton have never disappointed me so far and it sounded interesting. It was! The lavender added a pleasing floral note without being overly obtrusive...join the Lavender Hill Mob today.


I've had a few Chorlton sours this year. None of them have been strongly sour, they're a good deal more subtle than many other breweries' versions. They also used sage to good effect in their Blackberry and Sage sour, which I had back in August.


----------



## theclaud (4 Oct 2018)

Spartak said:


> Visited the SW CAMRA pub of the year last night.... The Fleece at Hillesley.
> 
> A very nice pub with great ale & food on offer.
> 
> ...


The Fleece is run by pals of mine, who formerly ran the Mumbles Ale House!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Oct 2018)

Anspach and Hobday have a tap takeover at the local and it's all Oktoberfest themed. Das Rauchbier is rich in smoked malt (though maybe less smoky than their old smoked brown ale). Good. Das German Session IPA - not quite a German name - is excellent and die berliner Weisse is a rather good sauer. It's far too early to be enjoying beer in my book but I did, nevertheless.


----------



## Daddy Pig (5 Oct 2018)

Peanut Butter Jelly Porter... 





Wierd... Jammy on the nose which comes across slightly sour in the mouth with peanut butter thrown in for good measure but reasonably subtly. 

It seems to work well as a Porter. Those crazy Scots up at Fierce brewery...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Oct 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Peanut Butter Jelly Porter...Wierd



Really? Who'd have thunked it


----------



## theclaud (6 Oct 2018)

Spoilt for choice. So I had one of each.


----------



## User169 (6 Oct 2018)

La Chouffe in a tin..


----------



## User169 (6 Oct 2018)

Bike themed beer. “A bloc” is riding on the rivet. Seriously good flavour for a 1.2% beer. Alpine herbs too ftw.


----------



## Stephenite (6 Oct 2018)

A Belgian has started up a microbrewery not far from our place in Telemark. First off is Fjonebryggeri's Belgian IPA. Cloudy but light and fresh.


----------



## srw (7 Oct 2018)

DP said:


> Alpine herbs


Those well-known Indian flavourings.

It hasn't taken long for "IPA" to lose any meaning it ever had. Only a few years ago it stood for a pale strong beer, that was probably extremely hoppy if it wasn't Greene King. Now, with black and red IPAs and this sort of low-ABV thing with added herbs, and all the fruit variations, it just means "beer".


----------



## User169 (7 Oct 2018)

srw said:


> Those well-known Indian flavourings.
> 
> It hasn't taken long for "IPA" to lose any meaning it ever had. Only a few years ago it stood for a pale strong beer, that was probably extremely hoppy if it wasn't Greene King. Now, with black and red IPAs and this sort of low-ABV thing with added herbs, and all the fruit variations, it just means "beer".



I only take it to indicate a highly hopped beer these days. It used to mean bitterness too, but not so much anymore what with NEIPAs and 0 IBU IPAs.

Personally I think it should be a pale ale - black IPA is just daft.

On the whole though I’m enjoying all the new variants and it’s always a mistake to get to hung up on labels. “Saison” or “ grisette” anyone?


----------



## User169 (7 Oct 2018)

A stout I made ages ago which got infected. I binned most of the bottles, but kept a few to see what would happen. Dang, if this isn’t just great! Coffee and chocolate with a lovely savoury tang.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (7 Oct 2018)

Two colds in three weeks. The second one announced itself on Friday with a sore throat. Sadly, it put paid to us going to the Codsall Beer festival. Bummer. I felt a good bit better today so off to the pub. Good news! Sarah Hughes Dark Ruby on as a guest beer. Result!


----------



## Spartak (7 Oct 2018)

DP said:


> La Chouffe in a tin..
> 
> View attachment 432973



One of my favourites.....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Oct 2018)

DP said:


> A stout I made ages ago which got infected. I binned most of the bottles, but kept a few to see what would happen. Dang, if this isn’t just great! Coffee and chocolate with a lovely savoury tang.
> 
> View attachment 433048


Have you got on a long shirt pulled down to cover your penis?


----------



## User169 (8 Oct 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Have you got on a long shirt pulled down to cover your penis?



Kalsarikänni.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Oct 2018)

DP said:


> Kalsarikänni.


I had to google that, but sounds like a damned fine thing to be doing


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Oct 2018)

User13710 said:


> It was in the Grauniad yesterday. Is it only for men though?https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...runk-while-wearing-pants-became-the-new-hygge



Hope this answers your Q:


----------



## User169 (8 Oct 2018)

User13710 said:


> It was in the Grauniad yesterday. Is it only for men though?https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...runk-while-wearing-pants-became-the-new-hygge


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Oct 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Peanut Butter Jelly Porter...
> View attachment 432901
> 
> 
> ...


 
Aye! They brew all sorts of crazy things North of The Wall! Those Wildlings are crazeee...however they do some exceedingly fine (and Fyne) ales. I'm a man with a one Track mind at the moment (so much to drink in one lifetime). The Sonoma I'm currently on is one of my go to session beers and I'm definitely trying some Track Moab DIPA at some point -double or nothing!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhIOLM4_BdE


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Oct 2018)

A few weekend beers imbibed. A rather nice Lagunitas 12th of Never Ale. As it came from the US I'll call it an APA though it was actually quite bitter. The bitterness, however, did a good job of rounding the whole beer off. 

A Wild Card Brewery, Queen of Spades IPA, also good.

A Villages Zinzan, described as a New Zealand Pale. I had a couple of cans earlier in the week and was disappointed but their keg was a completely different beer. Rich and fruity. And maybe it was the colour but it made me think it had a slight taste of orange juice to it.



Anspach and Hobday's Das Schwartz was a good lager for someone who's not normally overkeen on the stuff. (Probably belongs in the category ''Lager shouldn't be that colour!''




And, because it just came on as I was sitting there last night, a Brick Blackcurrant and Sumac Sour. I'm still no wiser as to what sumac tastes like - probably too subtle for my palate - but there was tons of blackcurrant to carry the day


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Oct 2018)

I visited my sister in Mold in North Wales at the weekend. They have a gem of a place in the town


http://moldalehouse.co.uk/

I really liked this beer





Brewed just down the road in Flint. A very light and tasty ale with a smoky taste at the back of it. £3.30 a pint!

They also do beers by Hafod brewery that’s brewed in Mold.

I now follow them on social media, they regularly get different beers in.

They also do 2 pint carry out cartons.

If you’re in Mold I can’t recommend it highly enough.


----------



## Spartak (9 Oct 2018)

Beer Emporium in King Street, Bristol.


----------



## srw (9 Oct 2018)

£5.30 a pint for ordinary Weissbier? And you chose it over the delectable and unusual Duchesses? Crumbs.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Oct 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> I visited my sister in Mold in North Wales at the weekend. They have a gem of a place in the town
> 
> 
> http://moldalehouse.co.uk/
> ...


Any sign of Loka Polly while you were in Mold?


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Oct 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Any sign of Loka Polly while you were in Mold?
> View attachment 433295




There was either bottles or cans (can't remember which) at the weekend, but nothing out of a keg or pump.


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Oct 2018)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 433292
> View attachment 433290
> 
> 
> Beer Emporium in King Street, Bristol.


'Ullo Duchesse! The Track Moab was most excellent and very easy drinking for its 8.5% -my Hoptober is going swimmingly. I also enjoyed a Fell Rye Pale (nice blend of nuttiness and hoppinness) and a Kirkstall Black Band Porter (band on the run...I was looking forward to some Fell Robust Porter but this was a more than decent replacement ). Thanks for the tip on the Mold Alehouse, if you're over near Caernarfon/Llanberis then the Snowdonia Park tavern brew some quality beers, especially Carmen's Sutra. Heading North of the Wall, the Stockbridge Tap in Edinburgh (near Inverleith Park) has an excellent selection, from more traditional beers like Swannay Island Hopping to a Kirkstall/Verdant APA and a Damson Sour (First Ascent IIRC). Nice interior as well.


----------



## SteveF (9 Oct 2018)

A Gower Gold, not my favourite but refreshing after a hilly hike...


----------



## MountainSide (9 Oct 2018)

My local news (UK) just did a piece on tourism. They interviewed (I think) an American, asking what have he found is the best thing about visiting England so far. His response was that he is loving English beer, especially ................... "Fosters".


----------



## Spartak (9 Oct 2018)

Tonight's selection....


----------



## stephec (11 Oct 2018)

Brewdog valued at £1bn, that's more than Oscar Goldman paid for Steve Austin.


----------



## User169 (12 Oct 2018)

Friday train beers. Wtf happened to Wylam. Was up north a couple of years ago and had a very average cask ale from them. Now they’re pushing out all these super hip on point canned brews. 

And that’s a good thing. (My phone wants to correct that to good thong, but whatevs)


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Oct 2018)

My local pub was doing an Earl Grey IPA earlier in the year. It was light, refreshing and with a subtle flavour of Earl Grey. I liked it. Can’t remember who brewed it, but as a little present a Mrs Dave sent away for a tray of this





I’m not much of a lager drinker. It was nice and light, reminiscent of an IPA, but not a hint of Earl Grey.

She also got a box of this





We were drinking it the other week on our wedding anniversary escape.
There is a good grapefruit taste with an aftertaste of sweet musk rose petals.

I don’t normally like Adnams beers, but this is good!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Oct 2018)

A lovely surprise at the Dog and Bell tonight: they've got Fourpure's Nightfall on keg. You can't get it at the brewery and it's probably my favourite beer of the year. My only regret is that it's 9° so too strong for much more than a pint - otherwise I'll fall off my bike on the way home.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Oct 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A lovely surprise at the Dog and Bell tonight: they've got Fourpure's Nightfall on keg. You can't get it at the brewery and it's probably my favourite beer of the year. My only regret is that it's 9° so too strong for much more than a pint - otherwise I'll fall off my bike on the way home.


Beer at that strength might get me back on my bike again


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Oct 2018)

MountainSide said:


> My local news (UK) just did a piece on tourism. They interviewed (I think) an American, asking what have he found is the best thing about visiting England so far. His response was that he is loving English beer, especially ................... "Fosters".


Strewth mate! I'm currently on a Northern Monk Mango Lassi Heathen...nicely fruity and hoppy. The mango is well balanced by the 7.2% ABV (also recommend their DDH Eyeclops pale which went down nicely with Season 3 of Nikita).


----------



## MountainSide (14 Oct 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Strewth mate! I'm currently on a Northern Monk Mango Lassi Heathen...nicely fruity and hoppy. The mango is well balanced by the 7.2% ABV (also recommend their DDH Eyeclops pale which went down nicely with Season 3 of Nikita).



Tell me about it, I nearly choked on my Castlemaine XXXX at the time. Seriously though I wish some of the craft brewers would hold off on the Cascade/Citra/Amarillo. The price of these hops has more than doubled for us homebrewers in recent years. Very delicious though.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (15 Oct 2018)

Hatherwood - Hop Hunter session IPA is really good, just IMVHO out of Lidl for 99p, 330ml bottle, but compared to the rip-off prices of similar sized bottles from Brewdog etc, its a bargain. I drink loads of it, best beer I've found in a cheap supermarket for ages.


----------



## Smudge (18 Oct 2018)

Thought i'd have a change from lager or cider tonight, so picked up a small selection of bottled ales from the supermarket.


----------



## Daddy Pig (18 Oct 2018)

Smudge said:


> Thought i'd have a change from lager or cider tonight, so picked up a small selection of bottled ales from the supermarket.
> 
> View attachment 434441



A nice Autumnal selection. Haven't had a bishops tipple for a long time, and was fortunate to have one straight off a wooden barrel at a pub in Wiltshire.
Does anyone know if Wadworth still use their horse and dray for deliveries?


----------



## Daddy Pig (18 Oct 2018)

5.10 and nearly finished my first pint... I love working from home....


----------



## Smudge (18 Oct 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> A nice Autumnal selection. Haven't had a bishops tipple for a long time, and was fortunate to have one straight of a wooden barrel at a pub in Wiltshire.
> Does anyone know if Wadworth still use their horse and dray for deliveries?



I've bought the Bishops Finger before, but not tried this Tipple yet..... 3 of these ales will be my first try out. I've had the Banana Bread Beer before and love the taste of it.


----------



## Daddy Pig (18 Oct 2018)

Smudge said:


> I've bought the Bishops Finger before, but not tried this Tipple yet..... 3 of these ales will be my first try out. I've had the Banana Bread Beer before and love the taste of it.


Bishops Finger is a bit of a controversial name for anything these days...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Oct 2018)

I've always swithered between BrewDog being cool and then being c*nts.

I am no longer in any doubt. Thankfully I only have one can of Punk IPA left and will be able to get rid of that tonight.

https://www.heraldscotland.com/news/16992722.brewdog-opens-first-cryptocurrency-bar-in-canary-wharf/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Oct 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I've always swithered between BrewDog being cool and then being c*nts.
> 
> I am no longer in any doubt. Thankfully I only have one can of Punk IPA left and will be able to get rid of that tonight.
> 
> https://www.heraldscotland.com/news/16992722.brewdog-opens-first-cryptocurrency-bar-in-canary-wharf/


When I heard that the local Fourpure were taken over by Lion I feared the same kind of shenanigans but I was pleasantly surprised when I popped in on Thursday evening. Having mightily enjoyed their Nightfall Stout, I thought I'd have go with some of their other dark beers. The second pint, a Peanut Butter and Jelly Stout, turned out to be what they called a ''staff beer,'' brewed in very small quantities and probably only available at the taproom. Suspecting that ''Staff beer'' was a way of getting round some kind of corporate brewing protocol, I asked whether that was the case when the guy who'd told me that was how it was brewed passed on glass collecting duties. He said, no, Lion had left them alone and the injection of cash had allowed them to experiment more.





It confirmed that Fourpure brew some very fine stouts; it sounds like it might be cloying but it wasn't sweet, having just a fruity aftertang that reminded me of lime marmalade. 

I had a Sugar Skull before that. It's a Mexican chocolate porter, chock full of chocolate with a chilli zing to it. Another really fine beer. As they have had Sugar Skull t-shirts made, I think it might be a longer lived beer, so you outre-Londonians might get a sample some time in the future. Sneak preview....


----------



## stephec (24 Oct 2018)

Beerwulf now has a UK base, good news, or a bit like a giant Tesco opening up in a little town centre?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Oct 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Strewth mate! I'm currently on a Northern Monk Mango Lassi Heathen...nicely fruity and hoppy. The mango is well balanced by the 7.2% ABV (also recommend their DDH Eyeclops pale which went down nicely with Season 3 of Nikita).


I had one of those Eyeclops pales last week and very nice too! One of the Northern Monk Patrons series of collaborations, I believe.


----------



## theclaud (24 Oct 2018)

Arbor Breakfast Stout. Lush.


----------



## User169 (24 Oct 2018)

stephec said:


> Beerwulf now has a UK base, good news, or a bit like a giant Tesco opening up in a little town centre?
> 
> View attachment 435233



It’s owned by Heineken. As well as buying up craft brewers, the macro brewers are also buying up online retailers. Abinbev bought one of the uk online craft beer sellers last year - forget which one.


----------



## User169 (24 Oct 2018)

Guinness-lambic mashup. Sounds gross.


----------



## Daddy Pig (24 Oct 2018)

DP said:


> It’s owned by Heineken. As well as buying up craft brewers, the macro brewers are also buying up online retailers. Abinbev bought one of the uk online craft beer sellers last year - forget which one.


Just found out it was beer hawk.... Another online beer company off my list. Honestbrew it is from now on...


----------



## Maverick Goose (26 Oct 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Just found out it was beer hawk.... Another online beer company off my list. Honestbrew it is from now on...


Might try Beerritz some time. If I decide to move to Skye, then my nearest bottleshop is quite some way away, so I'll definitely need an online dealer. Found a good place in Thistle Street, Edinburgh t'other week- The Bon Vivant's Companion IIRC. Got a bottle of Burning Sky/ 6 Degrees North Sea Buckthorn Saison...pukka stuff, nice blend of tart fruitiness, pepperiness and funk (boom boom shake the room). Some good new ones from Pilot just up the road in Leith as well.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Oct 2018)

I can safely say that this is my first craft beer - it's a Doppeleu IPA - and while it won Swiss Beer Awards, I can get far better over the road in Deptford.


----------



## Spartak (26 Oct 2018)

Nice IPA from my local brewery...


----------



## Daddy Pig (27 Oct 2018)

Not normally a bourbon barrel fan but this has lit a fire in me...






Lots of chocolate and licorice on the nose with the bourbon taking an initial backseat. The booze comes through to start a warm glow in the throat... Very autumnal...


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Oct 2018)

A trip to Howling Hops last night. I felt a bit ‘tired’ this morning!


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Oct 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Not normally a bourbon barrel fan but this has lit a fire in me...
> 
> View attachment 435778
> 
> ...


Good old Tempest-they can really rock you like a hurricane!


----------



## guitarpete247 (29 Oct 2018)

Went to Spanish restaurant in Hinckley over the weekend and had 1/2 of this. Inedit Estrella Damm. It was crafted by Ferran Adria the chef behind "El Bulli". 
The flavours are Coriander, liquorice and orange peel. Went well with tapas.


----------



## User169 (30 Oct 2018)

Vision Quest from Turning Point outta York. Damn I dig this one. Juicy mosaic all the way. Perfect carbonation, no hop burn, subtle mango.

The Larkin is decent too. Another newish (I guess) Irish brewery, it eschews oats and majors on trusty C hops with some Vic Secret for a sticky pineyness.


----------



## Spartak (1 Nov 2018)




----------



## stephec (1 Nov 2018)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 436579
> 
> View attachment 436580


That bottom picture's making my mouth water.


----------



## User169 (1 Nov 2018)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 436579
> 
> View attachment 436580



Tja! I know all the hipster brewers have their preferred tropes, but wtf is it with purveyors of ye olde reale aele that makes it obligatory to have some kind of farm animal reference name.


----------



## Spartak (1 Nov 2018)

stephec said:


> That bottom picture's making my mouth water.



It was very nice...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Nov 2018)

Popped into the bottle shop and emerged with these:




There were 2 of the Cloudwater/Verdant collaboration but one can never made it home, it got analysed by the Taproom barstaff (well, they discount my beers...). Some mingling of West Coast IPA with East Coast dry hopping - ''you could call it a Midwest IPA'' it says on the can - and a very intense double dry hopped kind of flavour. 

Now about to embark on the Canopy Oyster Stout. Wish me luck.


----------



## srw (1 Nov 2018)

DP said:


> Tja! I know all the hipster brewers have their preferred tropes, but wtf is it with purveyors of ye olde reale aele that makes it obligatory to have some kind of farm animal reference name.





DP said:


> Friday train beer. Fresh as a fresh thong - canned only yesterday. Fruity, but some oniony hop burn. Not bad at all.
> 
> View attachment 432005


----------



## Dirk (2 Nov 2018)

Fruity, dark, mild and extremely moorish.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2018)

Fourpure appear to have been mucking around at beer making with Thornbridge. This is their Cocoa Wonderland, a porter. Although I reckon 4pure are masters of the dark beer arts and very good with handling flavours, this one is a bit cocoa+++, so I was disappointed. 

Behind the porter there's a pint to the left which looks exactly like the beer I'd just drunk - a Mango Halcyon IPA - another Thornbridge/4pure collaboration, though it also had the wording ''Imperial'' after the IPA. Maybe it's an Imperial Pale Ale...? This one is pure full-fruit mango marmalade! I say this as a compliment. Slightly bittererer than most 4pure beers, the bitterness tangos with the mangos in mouth tanging maramaladitude. It's not often you can get to say that. Recommended!

Currently consuming a Track Sonoma Pale. Pleasant enough.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Nov 2018)

Marstons Pedigree £1 a bottle in Morrisons..nice


----------



## theclaud (3 Nov 2018)

Touring Beer. Lost and Found Brewery. I'm not entirely sure what it's called due to the advanced labelling wankery. They shoulda called it Bluefaced Leicester or something like a proper beer. It's nice tho. All a bit multigrain and pretty darn juicy.


----------



## Spartak (3 Nov 2018)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2018)

theclaud said:


> Touring Beer. Lost and Found Brewery. I'm not entirely sure what it's called due to the advanced labelling wankery. They shoulda called it Bluefaced Leicester or something like a proper beer. It's nice tho. All a bit multigrain and pretty darn juicy.
> 
> View attachment 436817


I've had an R32 and an R23. Their R32 wasn't just a pale, it was a Paalee and, for the record, was rather good. The R apparently stands for Release. It's only slightly less confusing than BBNo's style|recipe format. They seem to be making up for the simplicity by giving them daft names to go with them.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Nov 2018)

It's time to grow up (a bit) when you have a few beers with the younger son and enjoy a bit of a laugh

Manchester after lunch. In the City Arms which is a proper old skool boozer. They don't do food (except pies and pickled eggs) but they do do beer

Titanic Plum Porter Grand Reserve. It was lovely. Currently on train home, slightly pissed


----------



## theclaud (3 Nov 2018)

nickyboy said:


> It's time to grow up (a bit) when you have a few beers with the younger son and enjoy a bit of a laugh
> 
> Manchester after lunch. In the City Arms which is a proper old skool boozer. They don't do food (except pies and pickled eggs) but they do do beer
> 
> ...


Love that stuff!


----------



## smutchin (3 Nov 2018)

This is far better than it has any right to be for 99p from Aldi...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Nov 2018)

Harviestoun The Ridge pale ale, amarillo and fuggles hops for a mid-atlantic mix, wasn't that many years ago this level of hoppyness would qualify as IPA. 

Note matching glassage.






Yumtus...


----------



## nickyboy (5 Nov 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Harviestoun The Ridge pale ale, amarillo and fuggles hops for a mid-atlantic mix, wasn't that many years ago this level of hoppyness would qualify as IPA.
> 
> Note matching glassage.
> 
> ...


I thought I had more chance of seeing Lord Lucan on Glossop high street than you here again

Welcome back!


----------



## User169 (5 Nov 2018)

Tenuous beer-related article in the Graun. Former King of Belgium has to take a DNA test to determine whether or not he's the father of Delphine Boel...

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...albert-dna-test-to-disprove-love-child-claims

De Struise, a brewery in Oostvleteren, has been brewing Black Albert, a Russian Imp Stout, in his "honour" for some time now. They also make a barrel-aged version "Cuveé Delphine" after Delphine. She heard about the beer and asked if she could design a label for it. The label says it all..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Nov 2018)

One Mile End Morello Cherry Gose at the Dog and Bell. Tangy!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Nov 2018)

And they've got a Deya Dust My Broom with my name on it in the pump. Actually the pub thinks it's Oust my broom but they clearly didn't grow up listening to the blues.




It's an American Pale and very Cloudwater with a fluffy top.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Nov 2018)

smutchin said:


> This is far better than it has any right to be for 99p from Aldi...
> 
> View attachment 436945


I haven't seen that one. There's a decent Jessie James IPA in there for maybe 20p more .Extortionate!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Nov 2018)

Oops, 3 posts in a row! Tiny Rebel Star Boy, a very gentle DIPA


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've had an R32 and an R23. Their R32 wasn't just a pale, it was a Paalee and, for the record, was rather good. The R apparently stands for Release. It's only slightly less confusing than BBNo's style|recipe format. They seem to be making up for the simplicity by giving them daft names to go with them.


Methinks the designers need to lay off the Red Bull!  Oh and welcome back 3BM
I finished Hoptober with a schooner of Transmission (moreish DIPA) from North Brewing, which tasted even better on draught than it did in can. Staying in Leeds, I had a most excellent Kirkstall/De Mo Oatmeal Stout (De Addij & The Mill) at Carlisle Beer Festival on Saturday....deny the power of the dark side, you cannot. That was my favourite beer of the day, closely followed by Wander Beyond's Keeper of The Lychees (Double dry hopped Sour IPA). Wander Beyond are doing some really interesting beers , though the vanilla Pale didn't quite work for me (hmmm, maybe a vanilla sour?). Nice apricot sour Imperial Weisse (Loris, 7.2%, on tap at Fell Penrith ) from them as well-Chorlton have some serious competition in Manchester for the sour crown!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Nov 2018)

Pub porn...




While I was away for a week, Seamus has added 6 cider taps (at the back) and 5 more keg taps (consecrated to craft beers). So that's 26 taps, 2 members of staff and 2 customers last night! Bonkers.
Still, it'll be busier around the end of the month....


----------



## User169 (6 Nov 2018)

DP said:


> Tenuous beer-related article in the Graun. Former King of Belgium has to take a DNA test to determine whether or not he's the father of Delphine Boel...
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...albert-dna-test-to-disprove-love-child-claims
> 
> ...



Strictly for the beer geeks, but this article showed up on facepants today about Delphine Boël and her eponymous beer.

http://www.epicuralia.com/en/cuvee-delphine/


----------



## User169 (7 Nov 2018)

Yesterday’s beer post. Some elusive Cantillon - Fou Founne made with apricots, Iris made without raw wheat and dry hopped and Nath made with rhubarb. Straight into the cellar to be stored for a rainy day.


----------



## simonali (8 Nov 2018)

Bought some Rooster's Baby Faced Assassin IPA in Morrisons. It's 100% Citra hops and 6.1%. I'm a fan.

It was priced at £1.50 a can or in the 4 for £6 offer, too!


----------



## Paulus (8 Nov 2018)

From the 4 Pines brewery , Manley north of Sydney. ESB. 5.5 ABV. Very tasty. An Aussie beer with flavour. This was taken in the brew house next to the brewery. They brew 8 different ales plus a German style Kolsh.


----------



## simonali (8 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Pub porn...
> View attachment 437305



I went in a bar in Boston called the Ginger Man and I think they had something like 75 beer taps!


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Nov 2018)

Loka Poly small IPA- soooo grapefruit 





I love the Mold Alehouse!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Nov 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Loka Poly small IPA- soooo grapefruit
> View attachment 437591
> 
> 
> I love the Mold Alehouse!


Do you often go to Mold?


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Do you often go to Mold?


Got to love a place called Mold!


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Do you often go to Mold?




I’ve been here a lot lately. My sister lives here. My mum has been ill lately so I’ve been here a fair bit of late.
It’s my mums funeral tomorrow so I may not be here as often in the next 6 months.


----------



## theclaud (8 Nov 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> I’ve been here a lot lately. My sister lives here. My mum has been ill lately so I’ve been here a fair bit of late.
> It’s my mums funeral tomorrow so I may not be here as often in the next 6 months.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Nov 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> I’ve been here a lot lately. My sister lives here. My mum has been ill lately so I’ve been here a fair bit of late.
> It’s my mums funeral tomorrow so I may not be here as often in the next 6 months.


I'm very sorry to hear that.


----------



## simonali (9 Nov 2018)

Forgot to add about the bar in Boston that they also had lots of whiskies (is that the plural of whisky/whiskey?). 

http://gingerman-bos.com/spirits

http://gingerman-bos.com/beer


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Nov 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> I’ve been here a lot lately. My sister lives here. My mum has been ill lately so I’ve been here a fair bit of late.
> It’s my mums funeral tomorrow so I may not be here as often in the next 6 months.


Take care and all the very best Dave.


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Nov 2018)

I had a lovely day!


----------



## Daddy Pig (9 Nov 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> I had a lovely day!


Glad to hear it, please accept my condolences Dave. 
Drink and remember...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Nov 2018)

Couple from yesterday, the Wiltshire Pale was average but the food excellent. An oik originally told me I couldn't have one as they were reserved for an evening event but I could have a Corona so I ordered a fizzy drink, then for some reason it was OK to buy their beer, strange! Anyway nice place and so very middle class it hurt.






Hook Norton Yeastie Boys collab called X Ale, geddit?!, nice beer although when I tried it on a limited tap run it was much nicer, still good though. First HNB I've seen in a tin.


----------



## simonali (10 Nov 2018)

I think my bro-in-law's local brewery makes beers for Yeastie Boys, too. It's worth a visit if you're in that area.

https://www.wbbrew.com/


----------



## User169 (10 Nov 2018)

Finally managed to get some brewing done. Rye IPA. Lovely colour and properly hazy. A touch too bitter, but some decent hop juiciness. I’ll try this again with a more interesting yeast.


----------



## SteveF (10 Nov 2018)

Erm.... Yum, yum indeed..


----------



## beepbeep (11 Nov 2018)

feeling thirsty now....


----------



## beepbeep (11 Nov 2018)

two pints of Timmy Taylors Boltmakers...went down a treat !! - time for bed.


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Nov 2018)

After cycling 50 odd miles and braving the cold November rain yesterday, I felt I'd earned a few Britneys!,starting with Kernel Pale (lots of Mosaic and Ekuanot), because you can't go wrong with Kernel, continuing with Fell NZ Pale ( NZ hops tend to be a bit more mellow and floral) , via the Wander Beyond Loris Apricot Sour (again!) and finally Northern Alchemy Chocolate Mint Stout (Ambassador, you're spoiling us...) followed by Northern Monk/Lervig Dark City Imperial Stout (seek and ye shall find). My hours have been cut because some muppet recruited too many chiefs and not enough Indians, so that might curtail my beer wanderings a bit, however I've got the chance to do a few more hours in another department and I can kick ass in Yellow Sticker Land!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Nov 2018)

Good find today although the Pannepot cost me deep in the purse I know it'll be worth it. Might save these two bad ass mofos until Chrissy.


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Nov 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Good find today although the Pannepot cost me deep in the purse I know it'll be worth it. Might save these two bad ass mofos until Chrissy.
> 
> View attachment 438734


Patience, Kemosabe!


----------



## rich p (15 Nov 2018)

I'm off to Gent tomorrow for the 6 day cycling. 
I love the Waterhuis and Iljo Keisse"s dad's bar.
Anyone got any other recommendations? @DP?


----------



## User169 (15 Nov 2018)

rich p said:


> I'm off to Gent tomorrow for the 6 day cycling.
> I love the Waterhuis and Iljo Keisse"s dad's bar.
> Anyone got any other recommendations? @DP?



Wondered if you'd be going! 

Trollekelder is another one in the center. Geus van Gent is a bit of a walk, but well rated.

I'm off there at the end of the month for a job interview.


----------



## rich p (15 Nov 2018)

DP said:


> Wondered if you'd be going!
> 
> Trollekelder is another one in the center. Geus van Gent is a bit of a walk, but well rated.
> 
> I'm off there at the end of the month for a job interview.


We couldn't get tickets for the Sunday this year so it's Friday and Saturday only. I'll give your suggestions a try, thanks.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Nov 2018)

Deya and a craft pie


----------



## User169 (15 Nov 2018)

rich p said:


> We couldn't get tickets for the Sunday this year so it's Friday and Saturday only. I'll give your suggestions a try, thanks.



And if you want some stuff to bring back, De Hopduvel is very well stocked.


----------



## Spartak (17 Nov 2018)




----------



## User169 (17 Nov 2018)

Magic Rock x De La Senne collab. Belgian IPA - so an IPA fermented with a Belgian yeast. 

This really great. Soft esters, citrus, pine and light bitterness. One of the best of its type.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Nov 2018)

rich p said:


> Iljo Keisse"s dad's bar.


What bar is that?


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Nov 2018)

DP said:


> Magic Rock x De La Senne collab. Belgian IPA - so an IPA fermented with a Belgian yeast.
> 
> This really great. Soft esters, citrus, pine and light bitterness. One of the best of its type.
> 
> View attachment 439117


Hah so Senne is the route to enlightenment!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Nov 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> After cycling 50 odd miles and braving the cold November rain yesterday, I felt I'd earned a few Britneys!,starting with Kernel Pale (lots of Mosaic and Ekuanot), because you can't go wrong with Kernel, continuing with Fell NZ Pale ( NZ hops tend to be a bit more mellow and floral) , via the Wander Beyond Loris Apricot Sour (again!) and finally Northern Alchemy Chocolate Mint Stout (Ambassador, you're spoiling us...) followed by Northern Monk/Lervig Dark City Imperial Stout (seek and ye shall find). My hours have been cut because some muppet recruited too many chiefs and not enough Indians, so that might curtail my beer wanderings a bit, however I've got the chance to do a few more hours in another department and I can kick ass in Yellow Sticker Land!


I missed this post - that Dark City is a fine Imperial Stout, isn't it?

Here's yet another pint of Deya Dust My Broom, because it's my favourite beer of the month


----------



## srw (17 Nov 2018)

Slow afternoon, TC? That was a rapid response .


----------



## User169 (17 Nov 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> What bar is that?



http://www.cafedekarper.be/nl


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Nov 2018)

DP said:


> http://www.cafedekarper.be/nl


Down at the bottom of that site their opening times are listed as 10 to 26. Is that a standard way of saying 2 am in Flemlandia or do your hours pass faster?


----------



## theclaud (17 Nov 2018)

srw said:


> View attachment 439143
> 
> 
> Slow afternoon, TC? That was a rapid response .


Car journey. Always on the lookout for urgent beer news.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Nov 2018)

I went for an amble yesterday
And ended up with a Villages Ramble (it's a very good red rye), today I went for an amble and I've ended up with a Wiper and True Bramble (a strong, slightly raw IPA).



Life's a gamble....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Nov 2018)

theclaud said:


> Car journey. Always on the lookout for urgent beer news.



So irresponsible, wouldn't it be better if you watched the road.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Nov 2018)

A halo over the world's most sacred of oatmeal stouts from St Sammy of Smiths.


----------



## rich p (18 Nov 2018)

Just back from our annual Ghent 6 boozy wekend with son, s-i-l and mate.
Carolus Imperial, Cantillon, Gulden Draak, Mort Subite to name but a few
Trollkelder was a great find, @DP, if a little slow on service. Waterhuis as good as ever with the cheese and mustard snacks - haut cuisine or what!


----------



## theclaud (18 Nov 2018)

Spoils from a weekend away in sunny Clitheroe. You can't tell from the front but the booze shop is a proper Aladdin's cave.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Nov 2018)

theclaud said:


> Spoils from a weekend away in sunny Clitheroe. You can't tell from the front but the booze shop is a proper Aladdin's cave.
> 
> View attachment 439535
> 
> ...



That's what he's been up to since Talking Heads split!


----------



## guitarpete247 (20 Nov 2018)

Guy at work gave me this bottle yesterday.


It's 11% by volume.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Nov 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That's what he's been up to since Talking Heads split!



Dammit....I was going to do a...Was it a Once in a Lifetime visit ? gag too


----------



## Hugh Manatee (20 Nov 2018)

Good to see you pack in the beer thread 3BM!

Bit drunk to be honest. At meeeting in Milton cy, Keynes. What else to do but drink? Go look for a concrete cow. Nice pint of too strong stout in a brew God pub. Some other stuff as well. Very good and very hot Thai curry. Got to get up early tomorrow and won't remember this post......


----------



## rich p (21 Nov 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Dammit....I was going to do a...Was it a Once in a Lifetime visit ? gag too


Thanks for resisting, Nicky...


----------



## theclaud (21 Nov 2018)

Does what it says on the tin. V nice.


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Nov 2018)

Lots of Red Willow and Weetwood in Yellow Sticker Land in Booths Penrith atm, hopfully have time to visit Valhalla's Goat or the Cave in Glasgow tomorrow.


----------



## nickyboy (21 Nov 2018)

Down in that there Laaaandan. But keeping it all things Huddersfield

Magic Rock Cannonball. Delish (as it should be at £5.70 for 2/3...robbing dogs)

Magic Rock is ace...someone should organise a ride there


----------



## srw (21 Nov 2018)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 439757
> 
> 
> Does what it says on the tin. V nice.


What does it reckon to Theresa May's chances of getting her Brexit deal through parliament?


----------



## theclaud (21 Nov 2018)

srw said:


> What does it reckon to Theresa May's chances of getting her Brexit deal through parliament?


It reckons she's having a tin bath.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Nov 2018)

Black Friday? I've got stout and porter in the pannier and a Cocoa Wonderland in front of me....


----------



## User169 (23 Nov 2018)

Just spotted my first "TDH" beer - triple dry hopped I guess. Let the dry hopping one-upmanship begin!


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Nov 2018)

Anspach & Hobday DIPA in Indeep, Glasgow yesterday: another one that's dangerously moreish for its 8.5%. Stoatin'! Got some interesting stuff in Valhalla's Goat as well, including a Wildflower Saison from Cross Borders and a cucumber & seaweed Gose from Stewart Brewing (their 80 Shilling is a quality traditional dark beer btw).


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Nov 2018)

Landlord going down well.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Nov 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Anspach & Hobday DIPA in Indeep, Glasgow yesterday: another one that's dangerously moreish for its 8.5%. Stoatin'! Got some interesting stuff in Valhalla's Goat as well, including a Wildflower Saison from Cross Borders and a cucumber & seaweed Gose from Stewart Brewing (their 80 Shilling is a quality traditional dark beer btw).


Anspach and Hobday are trying to raise funding on Crowdcube because they've outgrown their Druid St space. I even pledged some money for them as a kind of wildcard investment; I've had a few of their beers, most recently a mango and chilli sour, and some of them are excellent.


----------



## SteveF (23 Nov 2018)

Chocolate Fudge Porter... Oh my..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Nov 2018)

SteveF said:


> Chocolate Fudge Porter... Oh my..
> 
> View attachment 440088


Cool, another Black Friday beer!


----------



## SteveF (23 Nov 2018)

No comment (actually better than anticipated)


----------



## SteveF (23 Nov 2018)

Mission Impossible.. .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Nov 2018)

SteveF said:


> Mission Impossible.. .
> 
> View attachment 440097


The Magic Rock and Siren are marked as BA in their description. Is BA brown ale?


----------



## SteveF (23 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The Magic Rock and Siren are marked as BA in their description. Is BA brown ale?


Assume so, the one for £25 had me gulping a bit


----------



## User169 (24 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The Magic Rock and Siren are marked as BA in their description. Is BA brown ale?



Barrel-aged.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Nov 2018)

SteveF said:


> Assume so, the one for £25 had me gulping a bit


That's not bad for a crate.


----------



## SteveF (24 Nov 2018)

Partaking of the Elderflower... Sour, very nice.


----------



## Daddy Pig (24 Nov 2018)

Pissed after a great St Austell beer festival. Some really good beers this year and only managed 6 pints...


----------



## Daddy Pig (24 Nov 2018)

Milkshake ipa and a corduroy mild...











Much better ales than last year...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Nov 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Milkshake ipa and a corduroy mild...
> 
> View attachment 440196
> 
> ...


Have your photos been green hopped or is my phone on the blink?


----------



## Daddy Pig (24 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Have your photos been green hopped or is my phone on the blink?



Hpps everywhere. Too pished to faf around!


----------



## Spartak (25 Nov 2018)

Nice Meantime Pale Ale this afternoon.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Nov 2018)

On Saturday night we went to see Bohemian Rhapsody... 1 ticket left, so we went to the Free Press in Cambridge. Very nice, but I can’t remember what it was!

Then we went to the Cambridge Blue and I had 2 pints of this





We then went to the Pint Shop . I stumped up 6 quid for a pint, jigger me!


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Nov 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> On Saturday night we went to see Bohemian Rhapsody... 1 ticket left, so we went to the Free Press in Cambridge. Very nice, but I can’t remember what it was!
> 
> Then we went to the Cambridge Blue and I had 2 pints of this
> View attachment 440462
> ...


Was that Cloudwater? Pukka Tempest Elemental Robust Porter last night; very well balanced (got it for 20% off in Valhalla's Goat, Glasgow).


----------



## User169 (27 Nov 2018)

@deptfordmarmoset Have you checked out the new Cloudwater bar yet? 

(And BBNo are going to open a place in Peckham.)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Nov 2018)

DP said:


> @deptfordmarmoset Have you checked out the new Cloudwater bar yet?
> 
> (And BBNo are going to open a place in Peckham.)


Not yet. I was up at Moor's the weekend before last and it still hadn't properly opened, though I gather that there have been several ''soft launches'' for people in the trade. It's on my list, high on my list....


----------



## simonali (27 Nov 2018)

simonali said:


> Bought some Rooster's Baby Faced Assassin IPA in Morrisons. It's 100% Citra hops and 6.1%. I'm a fan.
> 
> It was priced at £1.50 a can or in the 4 for £6 offer, too!



I knew I should have kept this to myself, it's always out of stock now I've told everyone!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Nov 2018)

I cancelled a ride up to the new Cloudwater tap because it's as wet and windy as Wendy Whitton. Tonight's compensatory venue is to the Dog and Bell, where an early arrival at the coming weekend's Welsh beer festival is a rather refreshing Tenby No Way Gose.


----------



## Beebo (28 Nov 2018)

Had a few bottles of Toast. 
Made with waste bread, which seems like a good idea.


----------



## User169 (29 Nov 2018)

XX Bitter from De Ranke

Sensational beer. It’s always great from the bottle, but this is the first time I’ve seen it on draft. A little more butter on the finish maybe compared to the bottle version. Butter is usually seen as a flaw in brewing, but kinda like how this soothes out bitterness of the bottle version.

Off to that Belgium tomorrow!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Nov 2018)

DP said:


> @deptfordmarmoset Have you checked out the new Cloudwater bar yet?
> 
> (And BBNo are going to open a place in Peckham.)


I made it to Cloudwater's new tap in Bermondsey this evening. This is their rather fine pale....








Not illustrated: a V1 DIPA that they said tasted of grapefruit and gooseberry but I only got mango (intense flavour, though) and a delicious Cranberry and Papaya Sour. Really delicious.


----------



## User169 (30 Nov 2018)

Cloudwater in Antwerp


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Nov 2018)

DP said:


> Cloudwater in Antwerp
> 
> View attachment 440980


How was it? I have a can in my stash .Allendale are a brewery who always do some good stuff- Victoria (single hop) and Force Majeure (Mosaic + Vienna) in top form at the Fell Bar, Penrith at the mo .


----------



## User169 (30 Nov 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> How was it? I have a can in my stash .Allendale are a brewery who always do some good stuff- Victoria (single hop) and Force Majeure (Mosaic + Vienna) in top form at the Fell Bar, Penrith at the mo .



I liked it - got a nice hit of hop aroma when the can popped. Don't save yours for a rainy day! Gotta drink Cloudwater as fresh as you can get it.


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Nov 2018)

DP said:


> I liked it - got a nice hit of hop aroma when the can popped. Don't save yours for a rainy day! Gotta drink Cloudwater as fresh as you can get it.


That'll go done nicely with the finale of Season 4 of Nikita then. Fell's Milk Stout is going down very well...have to get back to check on my Christmas cakes after this one though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Nov 2018)

So Seamus down the Bog and Dell decided to launch his Welsh beer festival on St Andrews day - thus the British Isles makes up its own rules on integration. Being born in England, and therefore unrepresented, I decided it was Portering Friday. A Tenby Brewing Co's The Richard Bacon Incident. A thoroughly decent and smooth ''coffee milk'' keykegged porter. After enjoying a Tenby Gose earlier, I plumped for another Tenby offering: a cask ''Black Flag Rum Porter.'' They're not half bad, these Tenby chaps and chappesses. Anyhow, it reminded me of that rum and raisin chocolate.

But my favourite porter of the night was a Villages Oboe. They'd held a little back from last year's batch and infused it with raspberry, vanilla and cacao nibs for the best part of a year. Where the Tenby rum gave a sweetness to the rum, the Oboe gave an almost tart fruitiness to the chocolate of the porter. Here's one I drank earlier:





A little note about Villages brewery: they're not much bigger than a micro-brewery but they're competent, fun, and so close it's not worth getting the bike out to go there. If anyone ever sees their beers about, give them a try - a couple of their collaborations haven't tasted really Villagy but they have a solid grasp of beer boozery. 

Currently beering down with a Château Neuf du Pape but there's probably a thread for that somewhere....


----------



## SteveF (1 Dec 2018)

Already chosen a few to imbibe ..


----------



## SteveF (1 Dec 2018)

I do like this, a lot...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Dec 2018)

I'm at it again! Cloudwater/Verdant collaboration chalked up as "yeast 2018"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Dec 2018)

Well, that didn't last long! Here's a big and smoky Fruju pale out of the Big Smoke stables. I believe this the first beer I have ever had from Surbiton and it's not bad. But how on earth can a Surbiton brewer call itself the Big Smoke...?


----------



## nickyboy (1 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, that didn't last long! Here's a big and smoky Fruju pale out of the Big Smoke stables. I believe this the first beer I have ever had from Surbiton and it's not bad. But how on earth can a Surbiton brewer call itself the Big Smoke...?
> View attachment 441084


Try asking the management of Luton Airport...they seem to have a flexible approach to what constitutes the Big Smoke


----------



## smutchin (2 Dec 2018)

I really didn't mean to get blotto last night but the thing is, M&S Citra 500ml cans were not only half price (£1.25 instead of £2.50), they were also on the 4 for the price of 3 offer...

That works out at less than a pound a pint!

So it would have been rude not to.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Dec 2018)

smutchin said:


> I really didn't mean to get blotto last night but the thing is, M&S Citra 500ml cans were not only half price (£1.25 instead of £2.50), they were also on the 4 for the price of 3 offer...
> 
> That works out at less than a pound a pint!
> 
> So it would have been rude not to.


Got to keep their stock circulating from time to time. Necessary work.


----------



## Beebo (2 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, that didn't last long! Here's a big and smoky Fruju pale out of the Big Smoke stables. I believe this the first beer I have ever had from Surbiton and it's not bad. But how on earth can a Surbiton brewer call itself the Big Smoke...?
> View attachment 441084


Fare Zone 6 and well inside the M25, so can get away with Greater London, tricky to call it central London.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Dec 2018)

Beebo said:


> Fare Zone 6 and well inside the M25, so can get away with Greater London, tricky to call it central London.


People moved to Surbiton to get away from the big smoke. Mind, I'm in the Cloudwater London taproom now and they're calling it Berno. By the way, their blackberry sour is luscious....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Dec 2018)

Their Cherry and Plum Sour isn't half bad, even though it's a half


----------



## beepbeep (2 Dec 2018)

Cherry and Plum Sour....Cherry and Plum Sour?

that's not a proper beer.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVGfkd5DstY


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Dec 2018)

beepbeep said:


> Cherry and Plum Sour....Cherry and Plum Sour?
> 
> that's not a proper beer.
> 
> ...



Of course it's not a proper beer but it's a great apéritif for a proper beer. I like to kick off with a sour but the first was so good I had two. On the proper beer now...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Dec 2018)

Yed Rolly, Rellow Lolly. Did I get that right? (Both very good, with the red lorry in the yellow can slightly sweeter than the yellow lorry in the red can.) Glad to have cleared that up for you.


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Dec 2018)

beepbeep said:


> Cherry and Plum Sour....Cherry and Plum Sour?
> 
> that's not a proper beer.
> 
> ...



Ey up that's proper beer from God's own country tha knows.


----------



## Spartak (3 Dec 2018)

One night in Mechelen.....


----------



## User169 (4 Dec 2018)

Brussels baby! Geueze aged on Armagnac barrels. Super cheesy!


----------



## Dirk (4 Dec 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## theclaud (4 Dec 2018)

DP said:


> Brussels baby! Geueze aged on Armagnac barrels. Super cheesy!
> 
> View attachment 441415


Is that a poncey gueuze-pouring basket?


----------



## User169 (5 Dec 2018)

theclaud said:


> Is that a poncey gueuze-pouring basket?


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Dec 2018)

On the Fell Fjell tonight-sort of NEIPA meets Saison...me likeee. Rye ales seem to be plentiful at the moment, such as Cromarty's Red Rocker () and Fallen's Rye IPA. You can't go wrong with either of those two breweries IME;they've been doing some stoatin' brews!
And speaking of fallen...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vECGh9hY68


----------



## albal (5 Dec 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Milkshake ipa and a corduroy mild...
> 
> View attachment 440196
> 
> ...


They had Big Job a while back in my local spoons. £1.99 a pint. Did you try it? Nice pint. All ales (which I drink) are now £2.15. Currently on DBC origin. 4.3%. Golden ale. Quality at that price.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (5 Dec 2018)

In a new tradition, I drink a bottle of Old Tom each 5th December and remember our old black cat.




A fine, strong dark beer. I'm drinking it in the company of the old black cat's replacement. The new (second hand) cat is settling in:


----------



## Daddy Pig (5 Dec 2018)

albal said:


> They had Big Job a while back in my local spoons. £1.99 a pint. Did you try it? Nice pint. All ales (which I drink) are now £2.15. Currently on DBC origin. 4.3%. Golden ale. Quality at that price.


Big job is a good ale. I tried it when it first came out, also at the beer festival... A proper 9% beer until it was watered down a bit to 7.2% for the mass public!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Dec 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> In a new tradition, I drink a bottle of Old Tom each 5th December and remember our old black cat.
> View attachment 441560
> 
> A fine, strong dark beer. I'm drinking it in the company of the old black cat's replacement. The new (second hand) cat is settling in:
> View attachment 441561


If beer drinking ever needed an excuse, that's up there with the best!


----------



## nickyboy (7 Dec 2018)

Good offer on at Tesco now. Some decent beers, 8 cans for £9







I got 2 packs of Life & Death, 2 packs of Elvis Juice...happy days

It says £6 a pack of four. But if you look closely it says two packs for £9


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Dec 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Good offer on at Tesco now. Some decent beers, 8 cans for £9
> 
> View attachment 441699
> 
> ...


And hoppy days! I'm looking forward to my Three Nelsons Sour IPA, a collab between 2 of my favourite breweries (Fierce and sour Kings Chorlton).


----------



## SteveF (7 Dec 2018)

Quite sweet with malt and caremel, a slow sipper ...


----------



## John the Monkey (8 Dec 2018)

"We’re open for sales on the fifth Wednesday of every month, so double-check your calendar before making the trip. Our retail shop starts up at noon, and goes until we sell out of cans. It’s hard to say exactly when we’ll run out on a given day due to varying demand, but as a rule of thumb, if you didn’t sacrifice an entire night’s worth of sleep in order to get in line before sundown of the previous day, you’ve already missed out."
https://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles...ack-down-but-that-only-makes-you-want-it-more


----------



## rich p (8 Dec 2018)

A pint of thirds, in a good, proper boozer after dutifully traipsing round some 'Open Houses' looking at over-priced art and tat. Or possibly tat and art - it's often hard to tell them apart.

A raspberry gose, a berliner weiss and a 9.3% chocolate stout from Siren. The latter was phenomenal and the whole lot was a snip at £5.75


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Dec 2018)

rich p said:


> A pint of thirds, in a good, proper boozer after dutifully traipsing round some 'Open Houses' looking at over-priced art and tat. Or possibly tat and art - it's often hard to tell them apart.
> 
> A raspberry gose, a berliner weiss and a 9.3% chocolate stout from Siren. The latter was phenomenal and the whole lot was a snip at £5.75
> 
> View attachment 441861


Was that the Broken Dream stout.? I had one the other day when it was on at the local taproom and it was rather blooming good. I've also got a bottle of it back home after a Siren order got delivered....

Currently quaffing a Manchester Brewery American Pale and trying to decide whether to get a No Way Gosé or a Chocolate Moose....


----------



## nickyboy (8 Dec 2018)

John the Monkey said:


> "We’re open for sales on the fifth Wednesday of every month, so double-check your calendar before making the trip. Our retail shop starts up at noon, and goes until we sell out of cans. It’s hard to say exactly when we’ll run out on a given day due to varying demand, but as a rule of thumb, if you didn’t sacrifice an entire night’s worth of sleep in order to get in line before sundown of the previous day, you’ve already missed out."
> https://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles...ack-down-but-that-only-makes-you-want-it-more


What the holy heck @John the Monkey 

You've been gone so long I'd almost (but not quite) forgotten about you


----------



## rich p (8 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Was that the Broken Dream stout


No but I can't remember what it was! I'll have to go back and check...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Dec 2018)

rich p said:


> No but I can't remember what it was! I'll have to go back and check...


Better be quick now, they'll be shutting soon!


----------



## Spartak (9 Dec 2018)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Dec 2018)

Just back from a quick bimble-booze-rebimble to Cloudwater. I do love these Sunday late afternoon excursions. Anyhow, back to beerzness. 

Cranberry and papaya sour looks like this







... And also tastes rather good, though not as good as their blackberry sour.

Their Bourbon BA Imperial Stout looks like this:




... And tastes of spirits, port and chocolate and at 12% it propels you home with considerable impetus. Cloudwater collaboration with J Wakefield.


----------



## User169 (9 Dec 2018)

Outta Norfolkshire. One of the very few internationally reknowned English stouts. Duper smooth vanilla. Really great brew.


----------



## theclaud (9 Dec 2018)

I've had a half of each of these, in the wrong order. Schoolgirl error. The Cherry Springer is a let-down.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (9 Dec 2018)

This was rather good. It is Winter now so I actively search beers like this out:


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Was that the Broken Dream stout.? I had one the other day when it was on at the local taproom and it was rather blooming good. I've also got a bottle of it back home after a Siren order got delivered....
> 
> Currently quaffing a Manchester Brewery American Pale and trying to decide whether to get a No Way Gosé or a Chocolate Moose....


Broken Dream is pukka! Oh and definitely have both.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Dec 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Broken Dream is pukka! Oh and definitely have both.


Yes, Broken Dream's a good un.

Meanwhile, I'm drinking this:




It says it's a white stout. Part of me interrupts and tells me it's as much a white stout as a black IPA is IPA. It however is rather good and it grows as you drink it, so is rated quaffability plus. 

Fourpure launched it on Friday but Parcelforce decided not to deliver it until today, while falsifying their online tracking information. They'd notified me of delivery before their tracking bullshit acknowledges having collected it. End of week bonuses, I assume. If the warehouse shows up as empty on the records some management bod picks up his Christmas pressies at the customers' expense. And if you lie about the collection time, it looks like a next working day delivery, so someone else gets his (and it will be a man) bonus. Punter gets to wait in all day for no reason other than to benefit cheaty management. Delivery guy was quite open about the people he had to work for.

Anyhow, a nice beer.


----------



## User169 (10 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, Broken Dream's a good un.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm drinking this:



Night off, DM?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Dec 2018)

DP said:


> Night off, DM?


I meant to hit something else but managed to do ''post reply'' instead. Earlier post amended.....


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, Broken Dream's a good un.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm drinking this:
> View attachment 442201
> ...


Named after a classic Sabbath track as well-enjoy!


----------



## User169 (11 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, Broken Dream's a good un.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm drinking this:
> View attachment 442201
> ...



Interesting that Fourpure are producing some new brews post-takeover.

Apparently, the owner of a well-known uk craft brewer was seen entering the premises of fourpure recently for a meeting with Lion execs!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Dec 2018)

DP said:


> Apparently, the owner of a well-known uk craft brewer was seen entering the premises of fourpure recently for a meeting with Lion execs!


Tease!


----------



## Spartak (12 Dec 2018)

Nice couple of these last night in The Golden Heart, Winterbourne Down.


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Dec 2018)

Spartak said:


> Nice couple of these last night in The Golden Heart, Winterbourne Down.
> 
> View attachment 442327
> 
> View attachment 442328


I think I'm dreaming...Moor than a feeling. Track Sonoma (one of my go to beers) on tap at Fell Penrith. The Northern Monkey Sheephouse is pretty decent too (a bit more bitter, the Track is a bit more floral).


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Dec 2018)

A couple of new ones tonight. A Two Tribes Lingonberry sour - definitely sour but no real flavour of fruit for me. And a Brick Jerk Stout (apparently a collaboration with 12:51, which apparently is a restaurant, apparently something to do with some celeb chef called James Cochran. Apparently.) 
It's the spiciest beer I've had all year, so spicy I was glad only had 2/3rds. A sipper.


----------



## SteveF (13 Dec 2018)

A peach milkshake pale, not much peach to it and no milkshake (thank god) but really rather nice...






Edit.. Typo!


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Dec 2018)

SteveF said:


> A peah milkshake pale, not much peach to it and no milkshake (thank god) but really rather nice...
> 
> View attachment 442467


Eat a peach!


----------



## rich p (13 Dec 2018)

Bollox, @DP 's Kwak glass objecting to an Orval invader.
Or a Crackle head as we know it!


----------



## theclaud (14 Dec 2018)

rich p said:


> Bollox, @DP 's Kwak glass objecting to an Orval invader.
> Or a Crackle head as we know it!
> View attachment 442490


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Dec 2018)

Tis the saison of good cheers!
Here's a Villages/Three Hills collaboration saison released today. Strong and fruity.





My, that drinks chiller is bright!


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Dec 2018)

Another visit to the Mold ale house last night




The hinky punk was light, slightly tropical fruit, just right!
Then they ran out...




Darker and a a fair bit more heavy. Still drinkable though!

Mrs Dave had a paddle of 3 small ones. One of them being a coffee porter. I had a taste, it was like licking an ashtray!


----------



## srw (15 Dec 2018)

Tastes deceptively light for its 8.5%. It's probably a bit too cold, and I think it'll get more powerful as it warms up. Brewed last December, and bought in Masham in August.


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Dec 2018)

Wylam's Coconut Porter is very moreish...I should coco! Fell's Export Stout is just what you need on a dark winter eve as well. Sometimes the lure of the Dark Side is strong...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Dec 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Wylam's Coconut Porter is very moreish...I should coco! Fell's Export Stout is just what you need on a dark winter eve as well. Sometimes the lure of the Dark Side is strong...


Talking of Wylam and the dark side: their Macchiato Stout is lush. I had one last week. Well two, actually, in different visits.


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Dec 2018)

I may have been back.....

I had a pint of Loka Polly- oranges, fresh, sparkle, zest and all sorts of stuff 





But at £4.50 a pint I decided to get this as a carry out


----------



## Daddy Pig (16 Dec 2018)

Shock news... I like Xmas shopping, well I don't actually but going off on my own for a few hours has meant a visit to a fantastic ale house in Exeter...







Cloudwater on cask... Extra special bitter at 5.5%. Lots of typical hops on the nose, but tastes like a bitter with an extra bitter twist. Very nice!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Dec 2018)

It's Sunday so I'm keeping up with my Cloudwater research. Cranberry and papaya sour for starters. Those that don't consider pink sours to be proper beers will be further outraged by the poncy glass it was served in.


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Dec 2018)

Happy Christmas beer pickers, may the hair on your toes never fall out! Cheers and TTFN!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KM8FuztOggE


----------



## srw (17 Dec 2018)

Kentish Christmas pudding in a glass. Not actually all that spicy


----------



## User169 (17 Dec 2018)

Redcurrant stour with Belgitude. Wine glass ftw.


----------



## User169 (17 Dec 2018)

DP said:


> Redcurrant stour with Belgitude. Wine glass ftw.
> 
> View attachment 442964



That should say sour, not stour. It’s not an unholy stout-sour mashup.


----------



## Rusty Nails (19 Dec 2018)

Had four different, strong and very nice draft pints at our bike workshop Christmas do last night.

One was a cloudy yellowish colour (no it wasn't that!). The other three looked like proper beer.

For the life of me can't remember their names, as they were all small breweries and didn't have my phone with me so no pics. You had to be there.


----------



## theclaud (19 Dec 2018)

srw said:


> View attachment 442961
> 
> 
> Kentish Christmas pudding in a glass. Not actually all that spicy


Hope it tastes better than it looks!


----------



## srw (19 Dec 2018)

theclaud said:


> Hope it tastes better than it looks!


Pretty ordinary. The free pint of Becks in the hotel was better.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Dec 2018)

Currently imbibing a Siren Suspended In Blanc pale. Very pleasant with a light grapefruitiness.


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Dec 2018)

At 2pm today I might well have decided that work was no longer important.
I might have gone to the Mill public house in Cambridge and had far too many of these






And then cycled home, in a kind of indirect manner.


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Dec 2018)

Rusty Nails said:


> Had four different, strong and very nice draft pints at our bike workshop Christmas do last night.
> 
> One was a cloudy yellowish colour (no it wasn't that!). The other three looked like proper beer.
> 
> For the life of me can't remember their names, as they were all small breweries and didn't have my phone with me so no pics. You had to be there.


“You had to be there”.... I like that!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Dec 2018)

And bumped into new Siren beer: Death By Caribbean Chocolate Cake stout. Pure Christmas indulgence!


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Dec 2018)

Hobgoblin gold..i think this is a new favourite


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Dec 2018)

And in the spirit of my year of new booze, here's a snappily-titled Wylam and Pigs Ears Beer and Art 01 DDH pale.




It looks like orange juice but actually tastes rather like a Cloudwater beer, DDH style


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And in the spirit of my year of new booze, here's a snappily-titled Wylam and Pigs Ears Beer and Art DDH pale.
> View attachment 443286
> 
> It looks like orange juice but actually tastes rather like a Cloudwater beer, DDH style



...no


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> ...no


Did you just disagree with my beer?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Dec 2018)

So, 5 days ago Little Faith opened their taproom in Deptford. They're not a Deptford brewery yet but they hope to move from their brewery in Sussex and they have no other outlets. I'm presently conducting extensive consultations with The Americano Dream, a coffee oatmeal stout. First impressions are favourable but they'll need a second interview...


----------



## Daddy Pig (21 Dec 2018)

More love for this beer than hate... 





Wonderful NE pale ale at 7.2%. Very fresh with amazing aroma and smooth taste without being bitter. Great stuff from vocation brewery.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Dec 2018)

I could have invited them back by picking up the phone but instead I picked up a Persephone, which is a rather gentle DDH New England IPA. Jolly decent!


----------



## robjh (21 Dec 2018)

Tonight was the night that Mrs robjh and I rediscovered the holiday drinks cupboard




Happy days!


----------



## simon the viking (21 Dec 2018)

This link just popped up on my google feed...

https://www.derbytelegraph.co.uk/burton/fancy-pint-once-enjoyed-russian-2338858

And i found myself in one of the pubs listed on a works do (the Rodney) at the exact same time so had to try a snifter ... Asked for a half.. Was lovely but didnt fancy a pint as was driving to work in morning


----------



## Daddy Pig (23 Dec 2018)

TIPA action... Appears to be from a DEYA colab with a few other breweries. 





Not overly hoppy or bitter and really hides the 11.5%! 

Just warming up for Xmas day ho ho ho


----------



## Spartak (24 Dec 2018)

Birthday present.......


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Dec 2018)

On Thursday afternoon I decided our efforts would be better employed in the pub. I was drinking this







It was very agreeable. My cycle ride home was interesting.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Dec 2018)

Standard Hobgoblin today, I've decided to leave the pub out.
got a bit of driving xmas day so just a few at home.
2 hobgoblin & some Pedigree in my stash.

have a lovely xmas fellow beer lovers


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Did you just disagree with my beer?



I cant get my head around beer that looks like freshly squeezed juice?
I'm sure its great but i cant sup beer that colour


----------



## nickyboy (24 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> I cant get my head around beer that looks like freshly squeezed juice?
> I'm sure its great but i cant sup beer that colour


It's much like eating bull's penis. You close your eyes, get stuck in and hope it tastes good.


----------



## Daddy Pig (24 Dec 2018)

nickyboy said:


> It's much like eating bull's penis. You close your eyes, get stuck in and hope it tastes good.


Let's just hope it's still not attached to the bull...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Dec 2018)

*likes* and that to all the beer drinking peeps.

De Struise Pannepot Special Reservation, a 10%, cost me deep in the purse but it's worth it.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Dec 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Let's just hope it's still not attached to the bull...



Well it would give your the horn!!!


----------



## Daddy Pig (24 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> Well it would give your the horn!!!


And I thought cream flow was out of fashion...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2018)

I've managed to locate the only decent beer aboard this ferry - Lagunitas IPA. At £4 a pint I'll survive the trip.


----------



## theclaud (25 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> View attachment 443775
> I've managed to locate the only decent beer aboard this ferry - Lagunitas IPA. At £4 a pint I'll survive the trip.


Which ferry is that, DM?

Happy Christmas, beerthreadpeeps!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Dec 2018)

theclaud said:


> Which ferry is that, DM?
> 
> Happy Christmas, beerthreadpeeps!


It's the Brittany Ferries Pont Avenue, now about 40 miles from Antwerp. I've located a couple of likely bars near the dock for Boxing Day. Happy hoppy Christmas to all.

Damn, I'd spotted that the phone had changed Pont to Pint but not that it had changed Aven to Avenue.


----------



## rich p (25 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's the Brittany Ferries Pont Avenue, now about 40 miles from Antwerp. I've located a couple of likely bars near the dock for Boxing Day. Happy hoppy Christmas to all.
> 
> Damn, I'd spotted that the phone had changed Pont to Pint but not that it had changed Aven to Avenue.


£4 a pont is tidy!


----------



## theclaud (25 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's the Brittany Ferries Pont Avenue, now about 40 miles from Antwerp. I've located a couple of likely bars near the dock for Boxing Day. Happy hoppy Christmas to all.
> 
> Damn, I'd spotted that the phone had changed Pont to Pint but not that it had changed Aven to Avenue.


I've been on that one, to Santander, but I didn't notice the Lagunitas as I was too busy choosing a bottle of white wine [I know, I know >>>>>] to go with an excellent lamb stew with feta cheese. Brittany Ferries are brilliant!


----------



## srw (25 Dec 2018)

theclaud said:


> lamb stew





theclaud said:


> white wine



Placeholder etc etc etc


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Dec 2018)

theclaud said:


> I've been on that one, to Santander, but I didn't notice the Lagunitas as I was too busy choosing a bottle of white wine [I know, I know >>>>>] to go with an excellent lamb stew with feta cheese. Brittany Ferries are brilliant!


Did the trip give you enough time to figure out their cabin numbering theory? Laggers only seems to be available at one bar, the noisy one, le grand pavois


----------



## rich p (25 Dec 2018)

Cheese and lamb eeeeeewe


----------



## rich p (25 Dec 2018)

Or summink. 
I'm as bladdered as a 1950's football.


----------



## theclaud (25 Dec 2018)

srw said:


> Placeholder etc etc etc


Lamb and white wine belong together. I refer you to Foodie's Xmas recipe over by there <<< and to Breast of Lamb Ste Menehould.


----------



## theclaud (25 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Did the trip give you enough time to figure out their cabin numbering theory? Laggers only seems to be available at one bar, the noisy one, le grand pavois


About 26 hours. I can't remember.


----------



## User169 (25 Dec 2018)

Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Dec 2018)

DP said:


> Happy Christmas everyone!
> 
> View attachment 443920


I'd walk wonky after an 11% Willy Tonka...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Dec 2018)

HCBP!

1979 Thomas Hardy Ale bought for a quid from a market stall. It's like a kind of treacley marmite, wouldn't fancy a pint of it. Oldest beer in the thread?


----------



## theclaud (26 Dec 2018)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Oldest beer in the thread?


That's one category out the way. I can think of some less flattering permutations. Rich would win most of them.


----------



## SteveF (26 Dec 2018)

A cherry stout, tastes far, far better than it sounds....


----------



## theclaud (26 Dec 2018)

SteveF said:


> A cherry stout, tastes far, far better than it sounds....
> 
> View attachment 444028


Sounds pretty good to me, to be fair. Black forest gateau in a glass.


----------



## User169 (26 Dec 2018)

Gent!

@rich p will recognize this


----------



## Globalti (26 Dec 2018)

On cloudy beer: GtiJunior went round and sorted a neighbour's laptop so she sent him home with four cans of her hubby's fashionable craft beers, you know the sort, wacky colourful cans in a matte finish, some with fruit flavours. 

They are all cloudy. Wiki informs me that this is the new fashion. Whatever next?


----------



## rich p (27 Dec 2018)

DP said:


> Gent!
> 
> @rich p will recognize this
> 
> View attachment 444045


Did you indulge in the rabbit stew in their restaurant?


----------



## User169 (27 Dec 2018)

rich p said:


> Did you indulge in the rabbit stew in their restaurant?



Missed that! Thought they only had cheese and sausage.

Will check out Trollekelder today.


----------



## User169 (27 Dec 2018)

Can’t believe I found a can of Trillium in Gent. Canned one month ago today, so not a total shelf turd. It is super smooth with some lovely flapjack maltiness. I giess it’s missing some top end freshness, but still lots of lemon, tangerine and some pineapple. Gentle bitterness.


----------



## User169 (27 Dec 2018)

Black Mettle from Trillium with an arrangement of “Gentse Neuzen”. 

Ghent noses are raspberry flavored sweets a bit like jelly babies in texture and supposedly look like a schnoz. I’d never heard of ‘em.

The beer is a black IPA.


----------



## theclaud (27 Dec 2018)

DP said:


> Black Mettle from Trillium with an arrangement of “Gentse Neuzen”.
> 
> Ghent noses are raspberry flavored sweets a bit like jelly babies in texture and supposedly look like a schnoz. I’d never heard of ‘em.
> 
> ...


Not sure I approve of black IPA but the noses, and the arrangement thereof, are worth a 'like'.


----------



## User169 (27 Dec 2018)

theclaud said:


> Not sure I approve of black IPA but the noses, and the arrangement thereof, are worth a 'like'.



With you all the way TC!


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And in the spirit of my year of new booze, here's a snappily-titled Wylam and Pigs Ears Beer and Art 01 DDH pale.
> View attachment 443286
> 
> It looks like orange juice but actually tastes rather like a Cloudwater beer, DDH style


Tryanuary awaits! Oh and Lamb Breast is a fantastic cut; you can usually get it really cheaply , as most people don't know what to do with it. I took the ribs of one once , stuffed it with homemade pesto and rolled it. Putting some veg in the bottom of the tray to soak up the juices is good as well btw.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> I cant get my head around beer that looks like freshly squeezed juice?
> I'm sure its great but i cant sup beer that colour


You'll hate tonight's session opener: Crafty Devil's Orange Juice Blues. Its taste is actually very orangey in a hoppy kind of way. I really like it.


----------



## Spartak (29 Dec 2018)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Dec 2018)

It's Sunday, therefore it's Cloudwater! Rhubarb and ginger sour. Fruitissimo!


----------



## theclaud (30 Dec 2018)

Well that was nice.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Dec 2018)

theclaud said:


> Well that was nice.
> 
> View attachment 444726


Wild Beer do some grand beers.

I just indulged in a rather lush red wine barrel aged chocolate porter, courtesy of Cloudwater




11% of a rather smooth and splendid beer.

And back to Deptford and a BBNo/Amondsen Collaboration. Apparently it's a 27/1, the 1 signifying that it's their first DDH pale recipe, which I don't believe. Anyhow...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2018)

If you put your IPA on the counter and point your camera north it is possible to end up with a North Counterpoint IPA.




I really must pop up to Leeds, what with Northern Monk, North, Kirkstall and no doubt others. The beer, by the way, tastes a little like Siren's Soundwave and that's far from being an insult.


----------



## Daddy Pig (31 Dec 2018)

Sauna beer in Finland...






It's certainly hoppy with a bitter twist.
Classic 3C's hops, not of the Malt as they say special blend but there is spelt as well, not sure what it has added other than a smooth creamy mouthfeel. Not bad...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Sauna beer in Finland...
> 
> View attachment 444928
> 
> ...


I wonder what the Finnish for lactose is....


----------



## Daddy Pig (31 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I wonder what the Finnish for lactose is....


Laktoosi...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Laktoosi...


I've got a Finnish friend who comes here occasionally for a drink. I'll ask her when I see her next. Until then I'll believe you're talking Fibbish


----------



## Soltydog (31 Dec 2018)

Just had an hour on the turbo & now re-hydrating with a bottle of Cavendish from the Welbeck Abbey Brewery. Nothing at all to do with the Manx Missile, but a lovely refreshing blonde ale, Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Daddy Pig (31 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got a Finnish friend who comes here occasionally for a drink. I'll ask her when I see her next. Until then I'll believe you're talking Fibbish


Well my Finnish SIL told me how to spell it so I'll blame her if it was wrong! Anyway, the Finnish saying for cheers sounds like 'Get Pissed' which I'm intending on doing...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2018)

Daddy Pig said:


> Well my Finnish SIL told me how to spell it so I'll blame her if it was wrong! Anyway, the Finnish saying for cheers sounds like 'Get Pissed' which I'm intending on doing...


Ooh heck, it's true, Laktoosi isn't a made up word! My anyway of the moment: I'm home again and I've got a couple of Antwerp beers in the fridge....here's the draught version...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (31 Dec 2018)

I am sad to say that I gave up beer this year, finally and irrevocably. Unfortunately my genetic predisposition to gout caught up with me, and gout is painful enough that it's worth making some relatively less painful adjustments to avoid flare-ups. The good news is that it appears to be working and since I gave up drinking I have not had another flare-up. But I'm still sad.


----------



## Daddy Pig (2 Jan 2019)

A most excellent dark beer - triple Boch at 10% from a local brewery, direct from their bar shop.






Very sweet, but not cloying. I'd reckon it would be good with a mince pie or two...


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Jan 2019)

Daddy Pig said:


> A most excellent dark beer - triple Boch at 10% from a local brewery, direct from their bar shop.
> 
> View attachment 445324
> 
> ...


Feast your mince pies on that !


----------



## User169 (3 Jan 2019)

Train beer. Rode to work today, but couldn’t face riding home. Check out the seatbelt my bike gets. 

The beer is outta Bristol from LHG. It’s well worth checking out their brews.


----------



## SteveF (5 Jan 2019)

Really tasty with a bitter aftertaste, my tastes are definitely changing...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jan 2019)

DP said:


> Train beer. Rode to work today, but couldn’t face riding home. Check out the seatbelt my bike gets.
> 
> The beer is outta Bristol from LHG. It’s well worth checking out their brews.
> 
> View attachment 445477


I had an LHG beer last night but I was a little too drunk to appreciate it. I'll revisit it when the Taproom is less busy. Meanwhile, I'm having another Orange Juice Blues out of Crafty Devil because I like it, even though it tastes rather like a hopped orange juice.




In other news, I had my first ever gruit last night. Aleffissionados will no doubt know that a gruit is a beer brewed without hops but I only learned that last night. Alex of Little Faith explained that to be as he readied the tap for its launch. Lots of foraged herbs and berries plus sage with wild yeast but altogether a bit too sweet for my taste. If I have to drink sweet alcohol, hopped mead seems to suit me better. That said, I've only ever had one hopped mead before...


----------



## theclaud (5 Jan 2019)

I've just been converted to coffee-in-beer-other-than-stout, a category which previously merited the same level of scepticism as Black IPA. Gipsy Hill Percolator. A pint of boozy cold-brew with a clean finish. Hipstertastic! No photo of the beer itself as it looks horrific.


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Jan 2019)

Glorious bright beer.


----------



## User169 (6 Jan 2019)

MossCommuter said:


> Glorious bright beer.
> 
> View attachment 445966



Mossy’s back!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jan 2019)

A surfeit of laziness means no Sunday to up the Bermondsey Beer Mile. But a 2 minute walk rewarded me with a Brew York Kylie Gose Lassi, which is a very pleasant dry strawberry sour.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jan 2019)

That Left Handed Giant I couldn't remember the other day was in fact a Midnight Special, which is a cardamom, coffee and coconut milk stout. It tastes more like an oatmeal stout. Very good though.


----------



## Daddy Pig (6 Jan 2019)

Last beer in Helsinki yesterday evening... At the Teerenpeli micro brewery bar. They have a small operation above where you can watch them make small batches... Probably around a 2 barrel plant (there main brewery is elsewhere).





Mokka Matti on the right, 7% stout made with coffee beans. Reasonable but not earth shaking. On the left, Talvi Olut which is a plum Porter. Good but not as good as Titanic! Served too cold as well, considering how perishing it was outside...


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Jan 2019)

theclaud said:


> I've just been converted to coffee-in-beer-other-than-stout, a category which previously merited the same level of scepticism as Black IPA. Gipsy Hill Percolator. A pint of boozy cold-brew with a clean finish. Hipstertastic! No photo of the beer itself as it looks horrific.
> 
> View attachment 445841


Hipstertastic...Chapeau! to you Sir. And speaking of Hipsters, there was a member of staff at Salt Horse in Auld Reekie last Saturday wearing a pastel pink sweater with green trousers (he also had an action movie Science Guy beard).


----------



## theclaud (7 Jan 2019)

Prezzie . My colleagues are alright.


----------



## theclaud (7 Jan 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> Hipstertastic...Chapeau! to you Sir


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jan 2019)

theclaud said:


> I've just been converted to coffee-in-beer-other-than-stout, a category which previously merited the same level of scepticism as Black IPA. Gipsy Hill Percolator. A pint of boozy cold-brew with a clean finish. Hipstertastic! No photo of the beer itself as it looks horrific.


You're right, it's a mucky looker. But it develops a great coffee flavour as it goes down. Worth drinking just for the aftertaste!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jan 2019)

theclaud said:


> Prezzie . My colleagues are alright.
> 
> View attachment 446185


Has somebody Wolfed your number 6?


----------



## theclaud (7 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Has somebody Wolfed your number 6?


It does seem to have disappeared now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jan 2019)

theclaud said:


> It does seem to have disappeared now.


We can count on you getting to the bottom of this....


----------



## theclaud (7 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> We can count on you getting to the bottom of this....


I've certainly narrowed down the field of suspects.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jan 2019)

So, it's beer time again. I'm having another half of Alexander the Gruit. Brewed using Beavertow n kit, foraged rosehip, fennel, sage and rosemary, it's just that bit too intense to drink by the pint.




I'm sure I'll manage a pint of The Kernel's Imperial Brown Stout when I've got this one down....



Aah!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jan 2019)

My "Ooh" starter for the night is a Track and Öl collaboration called Vida. Öl, oddly enough are also a Manchester brewery. It's a very refreshing and citrusy pale.


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Jan 2019)

The bird is the word

Cali by Squawk

Old skool DIPA and fresh


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Jan 2019)

Chaser


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jan 2019)

Aah! Pressure Drop Pale Fire. It's turning into a pale night. There's something about the hops that make me think of both basil and sage.


----------



## Daddy Pig (11 Jan 2019)

Kids in bed, time for pudding...






Deeper water chocolate orange stout. 
Quite refreshing although I'd reckon it would be better at 10% rather than 5%!


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Jan 2019)

Last night me and Mrs Dave snuck into the Cambridge Blue on Gwydir Street before meeting my work colleagues for a curry (where there was only bottled kingfisher)

I had 2 pints of this







http://www.xtbrewing.com/animal.html

I got an intense taste of fresh cut grass...... it were good!


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My "Ooh" starter for the night is a Track and Öl collaboration called Vida. Öl, oddly enough are also a Manchester brewery. It's a very refreshing and citrusy pale.
> View attachment 446658


Viva la vida loca!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jan 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> Viva la vida loca!


As it's a fine beer and served only about 200 yards from my front door, I'd stick an l at the end of that...


----------



## marinyork (13 Jan 2019)

Sheffield Stancill pilsner.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jan 2019)

Ooh! Siren Broken Dream on cask down at the Dog and Bell. I've had the keg version before but the cask version is more intense. Yum!




Lovers of pub games will like to know that the bar billiards stroke in the background was successful.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Jan 2019)

I really need to put this thread on ignore through Dry January


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I really need to put this thread on ignore through Dry January


It was Dry January last year that I started my tryathon. A new beer a day. I started for a month and it was so easy I continued. 460 new beers last year.


----------



## User169 (15 Jan 2019)

On the train. Beer is mine. Circus bike belongs to someone else. The brew is a brut IPA. Bone dry and pretty good.


----------



## Daddy Pig (16 Jan 2019)

Chilling the emergency hotel beer... 




Warmup for a few ales later this evening! 

Here's to 2 nights away from the family


----------



## Alwaysbroken (16 Jan 2019)

I was real ale for life until I reached middle age & my body just can’t handle it anymore  so now I just can’t seem to fit in socially, my ale drinking friends won’t let me drink wine as it apparently turns me into a poof!

My more cultured wine drinking acquaintances have issues with my drinking the stuff from a dimple while noshing on a crusty cheese & onion roll?


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It was Dry January last year that I started my tryathon. A new beer a day. I started for a month and it was so easy I continued. 460 new beers last year.


Symps to Nickyboy, I'm on #Tryanuary woohoo.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Jan 2019)

This is good. Ice cream, vanilla, I like it


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Jan 2019)

Alwaysbroken said:


> turns me into a poof!



1975 called

It wants its friends back


----------



## rich p (17 Jan 2019)

MossCommuter said:


> 1975 called
> 
> It wants its friends back


And the wine whine thread is thaddaway>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## rich p (17 Jan 2019)

I had 3 halves in The Watchmaker's Arms. All different and all had their good points.
The Nutty Ambassador was a nice stout but probably too heavy on the chocolate for my taste.
The Tribus Lupulus was a lovely hop mix and would be a great session ale 
Pick of the pops was the NEIPA which carried its 7% with aplomb.


----------



## MossCommuter (17 Jan 2019)

rich p said:


> I had 3 halves in The Watchmaker's Arms. All different and all had their good points.
> The Nutty Ambassador was a nice stout but probably too heavy on the chocolate for my taste.
> The Tribus Lupulus was a lovely hop mix and would be a great session ale
> Pick of the pops was the NEIPA which carried its 7% with aplomb.
> ...


Yep

One of each please


----------



## rich p (17 Jan 2019)

MossCommuter said:


> Yep
> 
> One of each please


Next time you're down, Mossy, we should start at the top and work our way down the menu. They do a mean selection of sausage rolls too.


----------



## Daddy Pig (17 Jan 2019)

Tap takeover by none other than Cloudwater, at the Cellar in Chester!
This is the Big Dipper from CW/MR collab. The question is what next?!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jan 2019)

Friday's too full of weekenders so here are my Friday beers: a Little Faith Persephone - a DDH NEIPA; BBNo Orange Witbier - good, but a little underoranged; a Kernel Bière de Saison Damson - tangy plums rule the night!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jan 2019)

Daddy Pig said:


> Tap takeover by none other than Cloudwater, at the Cellar in Chester!
> This is the Big Dipper from CW/MR collab. The question is what next?!!!
> View attachment 447550


The CW rhubarb and ginger sour is a fine beer!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jan 2019)

Oh, and I had a very enjoyable CW red wine BA but had to take the traffic free cycle route home...


----------



## theclaud (18 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Kernel Bière de Saison Damson - tangy plums rule the night!


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jan 2019)

Mmmmm..


----------



## Daddy Pig (18 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> Mmmmm..
> 
> View attachment 447746


Looks like a good night in, beers and a hot bird...


----------



## User169 (19 Jan 2019)

Hazy beery fruit juice outta Leeds. The can is going all Bridget Riley on my brain.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jan 2019)

Pleasant session ale..only 3.5.
£1 a bottle at Morrisons

Wychwood Fire Catcher


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jan 2019)

DP said:


> Hazy beery fruit juice outta Leeds. The can is going all Bridget Riley on my brain.
> 
> View attachment 447848


Note to self: must go up to Leeds
2nd note to self: I'm in York on Sunday night, just yards from BrewYork, and North's taproom in Leeds appears to be open on Monday. The journey home might get extended....


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Jan 2019)

We went shopping in Morrisons today. I bought a small bottle of




Brewdog Elvis Juice to share. Mrs Dave really likes it.
I was sipping it whilst making 








The second one has Beauvale cheese on it.

It’ll go well with this.....





Mrs Dave has been marmalade making.


----------



## rich p (19 Jan 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> We went shopping in Morrisons today. I bought a small bottle of
> View attachment 447865
> 
> Brewdog Elvis Juice to share. Mrs Dave really likes it.
> ...


If Mrs Dave likes it so much, why has she been sick on your pancake, Dave?


----------



## SteveF (19 Jan 2019)

A Dartmoor Best.... A pleasant surprise...


----------



## User169 (19 Jan 2019)

rich p said:


> If Mrs Dave likes it so much, why has she been sick on your pancake, Dave?



Slightly off topic Rich, but looking at getting some tickets for the Gent 6 days. 

Are the tickets in the middle any good would you say or is it better to get seated tickets?


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Jan 2019)

rich p said:


> If Mrs Dave likes it so much, why has she been sick on your pancake, Dave?




What kind of euphemism is that?


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Jan 2019)

DP said:


> Slightly off topic Rich, but looking at getting some tickets for the Gent 6 days.
> 
> Are the tickets in the middle any good would you say or is it better to get seated tickets?




Mrs Dave is talking of visiting the Gent 6 day in the future....


----------



## rich p (20 Jan 2019)

DP said:


> Slightly off topic Rich, but looking at getting some tickets for the Gent 6 days.
> 
> Are the tickets in the middle any good would you say or is it better to get seated tickets?


Definitely get the seated tickets The middle standing area is difficult to see much of the racing and is very crowded. We failed to get Sunday tickets again but are going on Friday and Saturday. Get in quick, they're gold dust these days


----------



## User169 (20 Jan 2019)

rich p said:


> Definitely get the seated tickets The middle standing area is difficult to see much of the racing and is very crowded. We failed to get Sunday tickets again but are going on Friday and Saturday. Get in quick, they're gold dust these days



Could only get seated tickets for the first evening!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jan 2019)

First of the session: a pint of Goose Willis at Brew York's beer hall. Labelled as a gooseberry fool sour it's a fruity little number. Bloke on the wall doesn't seem to approve...


----------



## rich p (20 Jan 2019)

DP said:


> Could only get seated tickets for the first evening!


Liked but <unlike>.
It's got so popular in recent years. We tried for Sunday within an hour of ticket sales coming online. I suspect travel operators are involved.

A smokey, chipotle fueled Mexican molé imperial stout from Magic Rock. Wow - in a good way but a sharp chill smack mightn't suit everyone.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jan 2019)

Brew York's Rhubarbra Streisand IPA is a bit of a disappointment. While the Goose Willis tastes of gooseberry, I'm getting more cherryade and Parma Violets . The Coke can on the wall has no need to feel jealous...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jan 2019)

I've had Fierce sours before and they were excellent so I thought I'd try a Split Shift, which is an American-style IPA. It's not two halves bad.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jan 2019)

Tonight I have been researching braggots, courtesy of a delivery of Siren beers. Braggots, for the uninitiated, are somewhere between beer and mead, mixing honey with malt and adding hops to counteract the honey's sweetness. They also tend to be very strong in alcohol . . . 

Anyhow, the two beers on the right are braggots (sampled between 3 to prevent fall over home going events).
They're sweet, they're strong
Not light, not wrong.


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Jan 2019)

DP said:


> Hazy beery fruit juice outta Leeds. The can is going all Bridget Riley on my brain.
> 
> View attachment 447848


Go North young man...take a trip!



meta lon said:


> Pleasant session ale..only 3.5.
> £1 a bottle at Morrisons
> 
> Wychwood Fire Catcher
> ...



I'm a fire catcher a twisted fire catcher


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jan 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> Go North young man...take a trip


I did but overshot Leeds and ended up in York. From the hotel room I could see the BrewYork brewery and even get their wi-fi signal....Leeds might have to wait till a gloomy day in February.


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I did but overshot Leeds and ended up in York. From the hotel room I could see the BrewYork brewery and even get their wi-fi signal....Leeds might have to wait till a gloomy day in February.


Well it is the spiritual home of Goth after all...


----------



## MarkF (22 Jan 2019)

I thought I wasn't missing it but I found myself reading labels on various beer bottles tonight in Sainsbury's............................


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jan 2019)

MarkF said:


> I thought I wasn't missing it but I found myself reading labels on various beer bottles tonight in Sainsbury's............................


It's only when you go in there with a bottle opener we'll really know....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jan 2019)

Asahi have bought Fuller's, it's a feckin outrage.

https://www.standard.co.uk/business...ss-to-japans-asahi-in-250m-deal-a4048851.html


----------



## Shadow (25 Jan 2019)

Business, innit?

If your name was 3beersfuller, not 3BM, and a jap chap came along and offered you 250 million squids, would you say no?


----------



## tom73 (25 Jan 2019)

Still be the same nats who ever owns it.


----------



## Paulus (25 Jan 2019)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Asahi have bought Fuller's, it's a feckin outrage.
> 
> https://www.standard.co.uk/business...ss-to-japans-asahi-in-250m-deal-a4048851.html



Definitely, over 200 years of tradition sold out to yet another large conglomerate for the sake of profit.
I hope they don't close the Griffin Brewery and brew elsewhere.


----------



## Shadow (25 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> I hope they don't close the Griffin Brewery


Chief exec of Fuller's said _"_This deal secures the future of both parts of our business _including protecting the heritage of the Griffin Brewery in Chiswick_, which was particularly important to the Fuller’s Board."
We shall see. 
As Fullers the Publican/Hotelier will be buying beer (at preferential rates) from Fullers the Brewer, it is unlikely, certainly in the short term. Altho I am not familiar with Asahi's UK operations.


----------



## Daddy Pig (25 Jan 2019)

Shadow said:


> Chief exec of Fuller's said _"_This deal secures the future of both parts of our business _including protecting the heritage of the Griffin Brewery in Chiswick_, which was particularly important to the Fuller’s Board."
> We shall see.
> As Fullers the Publican/Hotelier will be buying beer (at preferential rates) from Fullers the Brewer, it is unlikely, certainly in the short term. Altho I am not familiar with Asahi's UK operations.


Sounds similar to Kraft taking over Cadbury. We won't close this that and the other or change the ingredients...


----------



## nickyboy (25 Jan 2019)

Shadow said:


> Business, innit?
> 
> If your name was 3beersfuller, not 3BM, and a jap chap came along and offered you 250 million squids, would you say no?



I think you'll find @threebikesmcginty to be a man of all together higher principles


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I think you'll find @threebikesmcginty to be a man of all together higher principles



Indeed, I'd have held out for £300m.

Fuller's have some great beers, 1845 is a fave. Gales HSB is a fine bitter too. Hope it doesn't get freaked up. Shows what happens if you put a non family person in charge of a family business.


----------



## Daddy Pig (25 Jan 2019)

Kilt Lifter.... 













Keep your hands off my sporran! 

Getting hint of nuts and ginger...


----------



## srw (25 Jan 2019)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Indeed, I'd have held out for £300m.
> 
> Fuller's have some great beers, 1845 is a fave. Gales HSB is a fine bitter too. Hope it doesn't get freaked up. Shows what happens if you put a non family person in charge of a family business.


https://www.fullers.co.uk/corporate/governance/the-board

The chair is a Turner and there are two Fullers on the Board. Three family members is quite a lot.


----------



## theclaud (25 Jan 2019)

Daddy Pig said:


> Kilt Lifter....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Scottish Style Ale'?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jan 2019)

Kwak


----------



## Daddy Pig (25 Jan 2019)

Anyone else had issues with canned beer?


----------



## theclaud (26 Jan 2019)

I blame the Crax pour on the journey home from the pub...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jan 2019)

Daddy Pig said:


> Anyone else had issues with canned beer?
> View attachment 448989



Mmmm Duvel trip hop.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jan 2019)

theclaud said:


> I blame the Crax pour on the journey home from the pub...
> 
> View attachment 449020



Yeah right.


----------



## srw (26 Jan 2019)

srw said:


> https://www.fullers.co.uk/corporate/governance/the-board
> 
> The chair is a Turner and there are two Fullers on the Board. Three family members is quite a lot.


And the discerning newspaper reader's Saturday morning read of choice is reporting today that the family still own 50% of the shares and control 75% of the voting rights. A 20% jump in share price on the news suggests that Asahi is paying a _very_ generous price, which might well have swayed them.


----------



## User169 (26 Jan 2019)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Mmmm Duvel trip hop.



There are some barrel aged Duvels now. 

Sounds a bit of a weird concept to me.


----------



## User169 (26 Jan 2019)

The new BBNo bar in Peckham. Soft opening today. Head along and say hello to Flozza

@deptfordmarmoset


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jan 2019)

theclaud said:


> I blame the Crax pour on the journey home from the pub...
> 
> View attachment 449020


That's incredibly dark for an amber.

Meanwhile, Villages have a new beer out: Wave - a far bitterer beer than they've ever brewed before.


----------



## User169 (28 Jan 2019)

Just been offered a job in Belgium, so having a celebratory beer on the train.

Magic Rock x Cloudwater collab. Quite easy going for a DIPA.


----------



## theclaud (28 Jan 2019)

DP said:


> Just been offered a job in Belgium, so having a celebratory beer on the train.
> 
> Magic Rock x Cloudwater collab. Quite easy going for a DIPA.
> 
> View attachment 449531


Congrats DP!


----------



## Spartak (29 Jan 2019)

DP said:


> Just been offered a job in Belgium, so having a celebratory beer on the train.
> 
> Magic Rock x Cloudwater collab. Quite easy going for a DIPA.
> 
> View attachment 449531



Nice one...


----------



## Spartak (29 Jan 2019)

Mrs S. who is a coeliac, gluten free beer last night after a hard day's work.


----------



## rich p (29 Jan 2019)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 449613
> 
> 
> Mrs S. who is a coeliac, gluten free beer last night after a hard day's work.


Is it any good? I have a coeliac friend.


----------



## rich p (29 Jan 2019)

DP said:


> Just been offered a job in Belgium, so having a celebratory beer on the train


Train driver or guard?

UK negotiator in the new Brexit talks? 

Beer taster for Cantillon?


----------



## Spartak (29 Jan 2019)

rich p said:


> Is it any good? I have a coeliac friend.



Went down a treat.... 

Might be difficult to get here though, bought it in France.

Estrella is her fav GF beer.... 

https://www.damm.com/en/beers/daura...hplTqJMqMXbFpwGrMBZQf0AVpme1d6KAaAof9EALw_wcB


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Jan 2019)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Asahi have bought Fuller's, it's a feckin outrage.
> 
> https://www.standard.co.uk/business...ss-to-japans-asahi-in-250m-deal-a4048851.html


To add to what everyone else has said, it's a bit of a pisser for Chorlton Brewey too:



and


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Jan 2019)

Daddy Pig said:


> Anyone else had issues with canned beer?
> View attachment 448989



This happened to one on the shelf, on a quiet evening in the boozer, back in October.

Scared the holy shoot out of everyone.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> Definitely, over 200 years of tradition sold out to yet another large conglomerate for the sake of profit.
> I hope they don't close the Griffin Brewery and brew elsewhere.


They said "We won't"

That means "We won't... for now"


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Jan 2019)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Gales HSB


A personal favourite as a yoof


----------



## rich p (29 Jan 2019)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Gales HSB is a fine bitter too





MossCommuter said:


> A personal favourite as a yoof



Yeah, used to go down a storm here too 
My Wednesday night drinking buddy, habitually has 2 pints of Harveys, followed by 2 of Gales HSB.
It's a bit too rich and alcoholicy to me


----------



## nickyboy (29 Jan 2019)

rich p said:


> It's a bit too alcoholicy to me



Said @rich p never


----------



## Daddy Pig (29 Jan 2019)

MossCommuter said:


> This happened to one on the shelf, on a quiet evening in the boozer, back in October.
> 
> Scared the holy shoot out of everyone.
> 
> ...


The second dodgy beer exploded in my face in the kitchen, they certainly go with a bang!


----------



## rich p (29 Jan 2019)

Lost Pier Skinny DIPA - luvvin it
Murky and mysterious Like me. 
Well, murky anyway


----------



## Spartak (29 Jan 2019)




----------



## rich p (29 Jan 2019)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 449668


Glass and beer combo is as disastrous as mine but we may sneak it past the jury...


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Jan 2019)

rich p said:


> Yeah, used to go down a storm here too
> My Wednesday night drinking buddy, habitually has 2 pints of Harveys, followed by 2 of Gales HSB.
> It's a bit too rich and alcoholicy to me


It was probably my introduction to beer to be fair. My mate from horndean, where it's from mate, made me try. I was drinking fizzy cider and vodka up to that point.

Always good to add another feather to ones bow


----------



## User169 (29 Jan 2019)

Exploding beer cans was the hot topic in the US last year - mainly from the standpoint of product liability. Fruit beers in particular were prone to going off.

https://www.goodbeerhunting.com/sightlines/2018/8/22/exploding-cans


----------



## nickyboy (29 Jan 2019)

MossCommuter said:


> It was probably my introduction to beer to be fair. My mate from horndean, where it's from mate, made me try. *I was drinking fizzy cider and vodka* up to that point.
> 
> Always good to add another feather to ones bow



Sounds like a half decent cocktail to be fair


----------



## Daddy Pig (29 Jan 2019)

DP said:


> Exploding beer cans was the hot topic in the US last year - mainly from the standpoint of product liability. Fruit beers in particular were prone to going off.
> 
> https://www.goodbeerhunting.com/sightlines/2018/8/22/exploding-cans


I've been trying to have a few more of those beers to finish them off. They have so far all been rather enthusiastic to say the least. Not just weak cans but considerably over primed!


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Jan 2019)

DP said:


> Exploding beer cans was the hot topic in the US last year - mainly from the standpoint of product liability. Fruit beers in particular were prone to going off.
> 
> https://www.goodbeerhunting.com/sightlines/2018/8/22/exploding-cans


The one in my photo was that Marble x Slim Pickins collab, it was an orange radler. 

Sold at 2.8% but probably considerably higher than that at the exploding point.


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Jan 2019)

theclaud said:


> Congrats DP!


Congrats from me too DP!


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Jan 2019)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 449668


That label reminds me of Watership Down; the movie that traumatised me as a child.

Don't want.


----------



## rich p (30 Jan 2019)

MossCommuter said:


> That label reminds me of Watership Down; the movie that traumatised me as a child.
> 
> Don't want.


It gave me the creeps when they got all jiggy jig. 
I mean, really.


----------



## Spartak (30 Jan 2019)

MossCommuter said:


> That label reminds me of Watership Down; the movie that traumatised me as a child.
> 
> Don't want.



What if I told you it tasted delicious...?


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Jan 2019)

Spartak said:


> What if I told you it tasted delicious...?


You'd have to peel the label off for me


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Jan 2019)

Look at the colour of that big bad train beer!


----------



## theclaud (30 Jan 2019)

MossCommuter said:


> Look at the colour of that big bad train beer!
> View attachment 449854


Looks like Bucks Fizz.


----------



## nickyboy (30 Jan 2019)

theclaud said:


> Looks like Bucks Fizz.



I would disagree but it looks like you've made your mind up


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Jan 2019)

theclaud said:


> Looks like Bucks Fizz.


Innit


----------



## theclaud (30 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I would disagree but it looks like you've made your mind up


Some of us like a classier Quartet. Still with a citrus twist tho.


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2019)

theclaud said:


> Some of us like a classier Quartet. Still with a citrus twist tho.
> 
> View attachment 449893


Is that Nicky leaning on the bar?


----------



## nickyboy (31 Jan 2019)

rich p said:


> Is that Nicky leaning on the bar?



You and I are going to fall out if you're not careful. I wouldn't be seen dead in one of those zip up fleece things


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> You and I are going to fall out if you're not careful. I wouldn't be seen dead in one of those zip up fleece things


Well, I'd have to turn the heating up if I took mine off.....


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-47042127

2000 year old beer discovered.
I remember it being a bit hoppy but with good lacing on the pewter mug.


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> You and I are going to fall out if you're not careful. I wouldn't be seen dead in one of those zip up fleece things


Don't worry Nick, it's the 1st of Feb tomorrow!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jan 2019)

I've just been a naughty boy and pre-ordered some Siren Strawberry Praline Stouts
https://www.sirencraftbrew.com/item/165/SirenCraftBrew/Strawberry-Praline-PRE-ORDER.html


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Jan 2019)

In the Cambridge Blue again


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jan 2019)

I had to....




Northern Monk X Deya.


----------



## User169 (31 Jan 2019)

It’s official. From March I’ll be working for a company in Gent. Let me know if you’re in town and I’ll make sure I’m not there!

Meantime, this is delish although a bit diabetes inducing. Lervig Toasted Maple stout. Would be great poured over ice cream.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jan 2019)

DP said:


> It’s official. From March I’ll be working for a company in Gent. Let me know if you’re in town and I’ll make sure I’m not there!
> 
> Meantime, this is delish although a bit diabetes inducing. Lervig Toasted Maple stout. Would be great poured over ice cream.
> 
> View attachment 449990


Will you be now known as GP?


----------



## srw (31 Jan 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> In the Cambridge Blue again
> 
> View attachment 449981


Does that say _Wesley's_ tipple? The most famous Wesleys launched methodism, the spiritual home even now of teetotalism.


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Jan 2019)

srw said:


> Does that say _Wesley's_ tipple? The most famous Wesleys launched methodism, the spiritual home even now of teetotalism.


It does.

Maybe a different branch of the family?


----------



## Daddy Pig (31 Jan 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> It does.
> 
> Maybe a different branch of the family?


You have to sin to be forgiven


----------



## rich p (1 Feb 2019)

I'm having one of each of these in here. The pub has been taken over and become a proper boozer after being a bit of a dive I'm not sure how they've got rid of the riff raff unless it's by selling crafty beer and ditching the beer stained carpet 
The Abyss Tropical wotsit is the fruity pick of the bunch but not a dud among them.


----------



## theclaud (1 Feb 2019)

rich p said:


> I'm having one of each of these in here.


That's quite an impressive breakfast.


----------



## rich p (1 Feb 2019)

theclaud said:


> That's quite an impressive breakfast.


I got hit on the bonce by a snowball on the way home and lost track of time...


----------



## PaulB (1 Feb 2019)

It'll be my first beer tonight of the year so far. Having completed an alcohol-free January, it's only fair I go for a good beer and my choice tonight is a VERY expensive one. I've paid £50 for two pints! No, seriously. I've sponsored a barrel of beer (Two Sevens, from Heavy Industry brewery) at my local annual beer festival and all the sponsorship money goes to our local hospice so it's an excellent cause and we get two pints free from the barrel we've attached our names to! Am I looking forward to it? I've been looking forward to it for 31 days!


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Feb 2019)

DP said:


> It’s official. From March I’ll be working for a company in Gent. Let me know if you’re in town and I’ll make sure I’m not there!
> 
> Meantime, this is delish although a bit diabetes inducing. Lervig Toasted Maple stout. Would be great poured over ice cream.
> 
> View attachment 449990


I can confirm that it is, indeed, delicious poured over vanilla ice-cream.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Feb 2019)

PaulB said:


> It'll be my first beer tonight of the year so far. Having completed an alcohol-free January



The same month that Fuller's sold up

Coincidence?


----------



## Dirk (1 Feb 2019)




----------



## User169 (2 Feb 2019)

Another banger from Magic Rock.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Feb 2019)

DP said:


> Another banger from Magic Rock.
> 
> View attachment 450261


Anyone would have thought you're edging towards a visit.....


----------



## rich p (2 Feb 2019)

It's a matter of Life and Death. Dulling the pain of a sleepover!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Feb 2019)

MossCommuter said:


> To add to what everyone else has said, it's a bit of a pisser for Chorlton Brewey too:
> 
> 
> 
> and




Chiswick Twäts


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Feb 2019)

One from last night, Ridgeway Hamster of Doom, a 5.8% brown ale with a ton of barley, hops and yeast I've never heard of. Nice stuff, it's a bit like an American brown ale if you've ever tried one. Always good stuff from this brewery.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Feb 2019)

rich p said:


> It's a matter of Life and Death. Dulling the pain of a sleepover!
> 
> View attachment 450322



Presumably the beer is for the poor kid.


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Feb 2019)

Train beer


----------



## User169 (3 Feb 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Anyone would have thought you're edging towards a visit.....



Funny you should say that - a suitable excuse is approaching!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Feb 2019)

Just having a German beer while I melt thr dog.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Feb 2019)

If I had a quid every time 'the' came out as 'thr' I'd have the same amount of money as I have now because I'd be the only one who would pay for that and even I'm not keen. Does that make sense?


----------



## User169 (3 Feb 2019)

Dang! Genius.


----------



## Daddy Pig (3 Feb 2019)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Just having a German beer while I melt thr dog.
> 
> View attachment 450507


I just thought it was your accent...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Feb 2019)

Three Sods Mon Chéri. A pleasant IPA down the Dog and Bell.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Feb 2019)

Bottle share


----------



## rich p (4 Feb 2019)

DP said:


> Dang! Genius.
> 
> View attachment 450539


Yum. I've got a couple more of those in the fridge.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Feb 2019)

This is amazing! Evil Twin X Cloudwater, Pet Nat Slushie

Stupid name for a delicious beer; it's a brut, sour, IPA style beer with champagne and all manner of things going on

Get some!!


----------



## theclaud (5 Feb 2019)

MossCommuter said:


> it's a brut, sour, IPA style beer with champagne and all manner of things going on


Oooooh!


----------



## nickyboy (6 Feb 2019)

Hot and sweaty in Brisbane so a cold beer is tip top

Local brewery, Green Beacon. Passion fruit, Orange, Guava milkshake IPA. Proper cloudy, tart. Decent


----------



## theclaud (6 Feb 2019)

A cheeky Mephisto IPA from Monster in between the day shift and the evening shift at work. Not bad.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Feb 2019)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 450843
> 
> 
> This is amazing! Evil Twin X Cloudwater, Pet Nat Slushie
> ...


Strangely enough I also had one last night. Delicious and, yes, it certainly keeps the taste buds fascinated.

I also tried out a Siren Strawberry Praline American Stout which they launched on Monday. It has a running undercurrent of hazelnut, kind of doing the job of lactose in a more substantial way with only the lightest tang of strawberry. As I shared the first one, I'm having the second all to myself!


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Feb 2019)

A new micropub has opened nearby, and as we were passing it seemed rude not to call in for a couple.

First up was Back Yard Brew's The Shed Head, all the way from Sweden apparently:





It's an American Pale Ale, although as you can see it's a bit darker than you might expect. And very good it was too.

I then had a Jorvik Premium Blonde from Rudgate Brewery at Tockwith, which was blonde and very hoppy.

Mrs ND was happy that they had "proper" lager, which you can just see skulking at the side of the pic...


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Strangely enough I also had one last night. Delicious and, yes, it certainly keeps the taste buds fascinated.
> 
> I also tried out a Siren Strawberry Praline American Stout which they launched on Monday. It has a running undercurrent of hazelnut, kind of doing the job of lactose in a more substantial way with only the lightest tang of strawberry. As I shared the first one, I'm having the second all to myself!
> View attachment 451145


I had some more. I'm drinking keg, can for show


----------



## theclaud (6 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Strawberry Praline American Stout


This is getting out of hand.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Feb 2019)

theclaud said:


> This is getting out of hand.


I know. If you look at page1 of this thread it's all about Kronenburg and Boddingtons

Where did it all go wrong?


----------



## nickyboy (7 Feb 2019)

Fear and Loathing in Adelaide

Hopsmith by Akasha Brewery in NSW. 7.2% and it's only 6pm so God only knows how tonight's gonna work out

It's a normal strong IPA. And all the better for that






Why is Oz beer so expensive?


----------



## rich p (7 Feb 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Fear and Loathing in Adelaide
> 
> Hopsmith by Akasha Brewery in NSW. 7.2% and it's only 6pm so God only knows how tonight's gonna work out
> 
> ...


Do they still ban women and have urinals under the bar?


----------



## rich p (7 Feb 2019)

My second Abyss Tropical Thunder of the week in a different boozer. 
Well worth glugging again


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Feb 2019)

Northern Monk Beer and Art 02 is a sour FLIPA and reminds me i must get up to Leeds soon. Next to it is a gifted 8 Wired sour IPA that needs a bit of a chill before drinking


----------



## nickyboy (7 Feb 2019)

Floridian IPA ....yes, I had to Google it too


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Feb 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Floridian IPA ....yes, I had to Google it too


Or just Florida IPA. I had to ask when I first saw it. Some day soon, no doubt, the Mid West will launch a MWIPA.


----------



## rich p (8 Feb 2019)

Oooooh it's been a long time since I had a Gunamatta. Still good though


----------



## nickyboy (8 Feb 2019)

rich p said:


> Oooooh it's been a long time since I had a Gunamatta. Still good though
> 
> View attachment 451412


Get that wall repainted for feck's sake


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Feb 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Get that wall repainted for feck's sake


The wall doesn't bother me at all. Radio 5, however, drives me bonkers.


----------



## rich p (9 Feb 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Get that wall repainted for feck's sake


I need a splashback but I don't like tiles. Not the splashback you're thinking of, Nicky ..


----------



## rich p (9 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The wall doesn't bother me at all. Radio 5, however, drives me bonkers.


Me too but I turn over for the football after The Archers ..


----------



## Paulus (9 Feb 2019)

Decisions, decisions. what to drink first.


----------



## theclaud (9 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Decisions, decisions. what to drink first.
> View attachment 451562


1) Landlord 2) Proper Job is the correct order of play.


----------



## Paulus (9 Feb 2019)

theclaud said:


> 1) Landlord 2) Proper Job is the correct order of play.


Thankyou. That was the way I went.


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Feb 2019)

Rivington

The Middle

Very aromatic, quite tasty


----------



## Profpointy (9 Feb 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Hot and sweaty in Brisbane so a cold beer is tip top
> 
> Local brewery, Green Beacon. Passion fruit, Orange, Guava milkshake IPA. Proper cloudy, tart. Decent
> 
> View attachment 451036



Cripes, do they have beer in Oz these days ! I did a year in the 80s and lack of anything resembling beer was one of the factors that made me come home


----------



## Paulus (9 Feb 2019)

Profpointy said:


> Cripes, do they have beer in Oz these days ! I did a year in the 80s and lack of anything resembling beer was one of the factors that made me come home


I was out in Aus. during October and November. The little Creatures Brewery in Freemantle has some very nice brews, the Pale Ale in particular was my favourite. It comes in draught and bottles. Also the 5 Pines Brewery in Manly, near Sydney also brews good beer.


----------



## Daddy Pig (9 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> I was out in Aus. during October and November. The little Creatures Brewery in Freemantle has some very nice brews, the Pale Ale in particular was my favourite. It comes in draught and bottles. Also the 5 Pines Brewery in Manly, near Sydney also brews good beer.
> View attachment 451578
> View attachment 451579


And Little creatures make excellent pizza at the brewery to boot... Happy days!


----------



## Paulus (9 Feb 2019)

Daddy Pig said:


> And Little creatures make excellent pizza at the brewery to boot... Happy days!


I can agree with you there. We did a tasting session at the brewery while we were there, and the pizzas we had for lunch were delicious.


----------



## Rusty Nails (9 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Decisions, decisions. what to drink first.
> View attachment 451562



I had a few pints of Landlord in the Prince of Wales in Highgate last week.

Lovely stuff, but £5 a pint!!!


----------



## Paulus (9 Feb 2019)

Rusty Nails said:


> I had a few pints of Landlord in the Prince of Wales in Highgate last week.
> 
> Lovely stuff, but £5 a pint!!!


My local in Barnet, the Mitre has it on as a regular house ale for £3.75 a pint.


----------



## Rusty Nails (9 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> My local in Barnet, the Mitre has it on as a regular house ale for £3.75 a pint.



Too far for me to walk.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Feb 2019)

Here we are again, a Gipsy Hill Baller in front of me. It's a slightly too bitter for my taste NEIPA. Nice rounded flavour apart from the big bitterness.


----------



## nickyboy (9 Feb 2019)

Profpointy said:


> Cripes, do they have beer in Oz these days ! I did a year in the 80s and lack of anything resembling beer was one of the factors that made me come home


Pretty well every pub/hotel in the cities (Brisbane, Adelaide, Sydney) have a drinkable IPA effort. And there are lots of establishments that put real effort into offering very good Australian brews. 

So, in short, easy to find high quality beer in Oz these days. They're particularly good at sours which seem to be so well suited to the hot weather


----------



## nickyboy (10 Feb 2019)

To continue the discussion on whether Oz has decent beers....I ended up in one of Sydney's equivalents of Royal British Legion (don't ask)

Modus Operandi Brewing Sonic Prayer IPA. 6.1% of bitter loveliness.


----------



## Paulus (10 Feb 2019)

Rusty Nails said:


> Too far for me to walk.


Bus, train, bike?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Feb 2019)

Champion, it's what they start the kids on in Scotland before they get into meths and jellies. 







Followed by un Kwak grande to give the evening a little continental flavour, parce que je suis sophisticated innit.


----------



## rich p (10 Feb 2019)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Champion, it's what they start the kids on in Scotland before they get into meths and jellies.
> 
> View attachment 451764
> 
> ...


Oui... 
... or wee. 

Gun extra pale scaramanga. Nice tasty session craftiness. Plus my latest beau, Tropical Thunder. 
Doing the crossword and getting one down...


----------



## Rusty Nails (10 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Bus, train, bike?



I'd likely get stabbed venturing outside Highgate. I've heard that London is not safe


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Feb 2019)

MossCommuter said:


> Rivington
> 
> The Middle
> 
> ...


Totes yumtus for sure! Sampled it at Indie Craft Beer in Kendal last month (#Tryanuary)...thoroughly enjoyed asking for a half of the middle.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Feb 2019)

I drank at 'London's first cooperatively owned pub yesterday, the Ivy House, Nunhead, SE15. While getting a round in I had to order a half of Pint. Oi, Marble, Pint is a daft name for a beer!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Feb 2019)

Seeing as I'm up north, the next few beers may have a North theme. This is a North Riding Tiramisu Porter, and very tasty too!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Feb 2019)

Northern Monk "Malt" brut IPA named Whiplash. No car journey should end without one....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Feb 2019)

Because I'm up north, I have to be hard. So hard I'm having a cold bath ...


----------



## nickyboy (12 Feb 2019)

All Hands Brewing Co. Cream Ale....which to you and me is sorta like a decent bitter very much in the Boddingtons style. Nice and undemanding on a boiling hot day. AUD8 a pint (about £4.50) on happy hour. I've kinda got used to Aussie pricing so that sounds cheap

Brew on the premises and have a decent range and the place is rammed


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I drank at 'London's first cooperatively owned pub yesterday, the Ivy House, Nunhead, SE15. While getting a round in I had to order a half of Pint. Oi, Marble, Pint is a daft name for a beer!


"Half a pint" or "a pint"....

...sounds perfectly normal to me.

This is the beer that nearly landed them in court when a (disgruntled) customer reported them to trading-standards because the cans are 500ml

Trading standards said they would not take any action but Marble ought to reconsider the name.

Now if you buy this beer in a can it's called "Metric"; other names were considered:






My suggestion was "Five-hundred-five-hundred-and-sixty-eighths-of-a-pint" but that wouldn't fit on the can.

Pintgate: 

https://www.morningadvertiser.co.uk...-reported-to-trading-standards-over-pint-cans 

https://www.morningadvertiser.co.uk...-Pint-can-trading-standards-debate-rumbles-on


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I drank at 'London's first cooperatively owned pub yesterday, the Ivy House, Nunhead, SE15. While getting a round in I had to order a half of Pint. Oi, Marble, Pint is a daft name for a beer!


Haha must be the Mancunian sense of humour ...like calling your band The The. My favourite beer name of 2019 so far is Drop Kick Me Jesus from Tempest (they're based in the Scottish Borders near Gala), a most agreeable sour IPA (or hoppy sour). I suggested them to the guys in Fell Bar Kendal as a brewery they should have on tap more often.


----------



## SteveF (15 Feb 2019)

A fox's hat....


----------



## User169 (15 Feb 2019)

SteveF said:


> A fox's hat....
> 
> View attachment 452495



Comin atcha outta Nuneaton!


----------



## SteveF (15 Feb 2019)

DP said:


> Comin atcha outta Nuneaton!


Travels well, actually not that far as I'm in the Peak District this week..


----------



## albal (15 Feb 2019)

6.5% hazelnut stout, I paid the price downed 5 pints.
I have been informed Dark star - coconut stout.


----------



## SteveF (15 Feb 2019)

Plub Porter is on.. ..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Feb 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> Haha must be the Mancunian sense of humour ...like calling your band The The. My favourite beer name of 2019 so far is Drop Kick Me Jesus from Tempest (they're based in the Scottish Borders near Gala), a most agreeable sour IPA (or hoppy sour). I suggested them to the guys in Fell Bar Kendal as a brewery they should have on tap more often.



Drop Kick Me Jess is a country song by Bobby Bare!



Good eh?!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Feb 2019)

Are they still banned? Ah well it was on the clearance shelf in Marks...






It's not just Yumtus it's M&S Yumtus.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Feb 2019)

Tynt Meadow, when we want trappist beer now we don't need those Belgians anymore. TM is a little bit Westie Dub and that ain't a bad thang. This is good stuff!


----------



## MossCommuter (15 Feb 2019)

SteveF said:


> Plub Porter is on.. ..
> 
> View attachment 452570


everyone goes bonkers for this beer.

i don't get it. it's nice


----------



## User169 (16 Feb 2019)

Beerpeeps are mental these days. I’ve just posted two bottles of beer on the Dutch equivalent of eBay and the current bids are 145eur and 125 eur.!


----------



## Daddy Pig (16 Feb 2019)

Fresh, fruity and strong... 
Padstows Go Man Go... 






Delicious/yumptous... Pretty cloudy to boot. 

With that mixing in my belly, Mummy pig is not looking forward to tomorrow mornings Dutch Oven!


----------



## albal (16 Feb 2019)

Not that good, tho at spoons price it didn't matter


----------



## albal (16 Feb 2019)

This was miles better. Quality


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Feb 2019)

DP said:


> Beerpeeps are mental these days. I’ve just posted two bottles of beer on the Dutch equivalent of eBay and the current bids are 145eur and 125 eur.!



What are they, couple of bottles of Stella or summat?


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Feb 2019)

Mrs Dave picked up a box of Brewdog beer the other night.
I had two of these the other night, quite strong . Herself is having the remaining one 





I’m taking it easier tonight


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Feb 2019)

I came out fully expecting to do some hill reps in the park but overshot. I now find myself here:




It's a Fruit Pickings, a Zero Degrees cherry porter. Slightly tart with a very pleasant mix of malt and lightly-roasted barley.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Feb 2019)

Back down the hill having a Hoot.




Complete with beer and bike hat. Wander Beyond and Marble collaboration.


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Back down the hill having a Hoot.
> View attachment 452993
> 
> Complete with beer and bike hat. Wander Beyond and Marble collaboration.


Is it "Hoot"? I ask because there is also "Hoot Hoot" which is "the same" beer brewed to 13% ABV and barrel aged. On the nose it's just like opening a bar of Green&Blacks sour cherry dark chocolate.

Really, really good stuff.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Feb 2019)

MossCommuter said:


> Is it "Hoot"? I ask because there is also "Hoot Hoot" which is "the same" beer brewed to 13% ABV and barrel aged. On the nose it's just like opening a bar of Green&Blacks sour cherry dark chocolate.
> 
> 
> Really, really good stuff.
> ...


Yes, it was a single Hoot. Yours looks to be an Imperial Stout. It sounds magnificent though!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Feb 2019)

Two Tribes X Wylam by the name of Blackout and labelled as a sour IPA. But it's not really sour, it's a dry raspberry jam IPA. This is not a criticism of the beer because it deserves to be big headed


----------



## theclaud (18 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Two Tribes X Wylam by the name of Blackout and labelled as a sour IPA. But it's not really sour,* it's a dry raspberry jam IPA*. This is not a criticism of the beer because it deserves to be big headed
> View attachment 453330


Hope you scraped the mould off.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Feb 2019)

theclaud said:


> Hope you scraped the mould off.


Luckily, frothy white mould is non-toxic for marmosets. Even the green mould that very occasional eaters of raspberry jam encounter is non-toxic to humans, merely unpalatable. I heard that on BBC Radio 4 last week so it must be true.


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Luckily, frothy white mould is non-toxic for marmosets. Even the green mould that very occasional eaters of raspberry jam encounter is non-toxic to humans, merely unpalatable. I heard that on BBC Radio 4 last week so it must be true.


Ah but what does the Daily Wail say?


----------



## albal (20 Feb 2019)

Enfield London pale ale 5.0%. £2.15. It's quite good.

Lurgy took hold Sunday, can't take x3 weeks of this so had to get out.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Feb 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> Ah but what does the Daily Wail say?


I don't know, the the doc said it was bad for my blood pressure


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Feb 2019)

As I'm up in Harrogate again I thought I'd go to the Little Ale House again but it was shut for building works. So I wandered about for about 3 minutes and stumbled across a North Bar. So I'm having a North Coffee and Coconut Porter.


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> As I'm up in Harrogate again I thought I'd go to the Little Ale House again but it was shut for building works. So I wandered about for about 3 minutes and stumbled across a North Bar. So I'm having a North Coffee and Coconut Porter.
> View attachment 453647




See if you can get to this place 

http://halesbar.co.uk/
Gaslight, what’s not to like?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Feb 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> See if you can get to this place
> 
> http://halesbar.co.uk/
> Gaslight, what’s not to like?


Crikey, that's a whole 7 minute walk from here! I'll need another one here to get my strength up.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Feb 2019)

Anchor Chocolate Porter. They're San Francisco, apparently. There's a strange barley and slightly overripe apple thing going on in it so I'm not sure, not sure at all


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Feb 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> See if you can get to this place
> 
> http://halesbar.co.uk/
> Gaslight, what’s not to like?


Well I'm here. There's a lass singing, there's flame jets on the bar, gas lights up above. Brains Bread of Heaven

Beer's a bit dark - I blame the lighting....




Bar mounted Bunsen burner ...
View attachment 453686


----------



## User169 (21 Feb 2019)

DP said:


> Beerpeeps are mental these days. I’ve just posted two bottles of beer on the Dutch equivalent of eBay and the current bids are 145eur and 125 eur.!



Got 325 eur for the two bottles in the end. That’s a son28 dynamo wheel thank you very much!


----------



## SteveF (22 Feb 2019)

A fruity start to the weekend...


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Feb 2019)

DP said:


> Got 325 eur for the two bottles in the end. That’s a son28 dynamo wheel thank you very much!


What were they?


----------



## User169 (22 Feb 2019)

MossCommuter said:


> What were they?



Cantillon Lambic D'Aunis
Cantillon Lou Pepe Framboise 2013

Both difficult to get hold of unless you go to the brewery where you can drink them at 15 EUR a pop. I guess the person buying them will sell them on or trade them to the US. 

I've put three more up as a job lot - 2x Fou Foune (apricot) and 1x Nath (rhubarb). Current bid is 90 EUR, but hoping for a bit more.


----------



## User169 (22 Feb 2019)

Outta the New Forest. Odd ashy finish, but very decent nevertheless. Check out the frame pump!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Feb 2019)

DP said:


> Outta the New Forest. Odd ashy finish, but very decent nevertheless. Check out the frame pump!
> 
> View attachment 454046


I've had a couple of Vibrant Forests, including a Citra IPA (not the DIPA) and both were good. If you ever come across their Pupa, I'd recommend it.

Is that can especially small or is that pump exceptionally big?


----------



## User169 (22 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've had a couple of Vibrant Forests, including a Citra IPA (not the DIPA) and both were good. If you ever come across their Pupa, I'd recommend it.
> 
> Is that can especially small or is that pump exceptionally big?



Pupa is a lovely beer! 

The pump isn’t especially big - the photo shows the packaging. Bonkers expensive though.


----------



## SteveF (23 Feb 2019)

Quite light and refreshing at 4.9%.. ...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Feb 2019)

Yumtus





Yumtus 





Yumtus





Yumtus (Pizza Express beer, ackshly not bad, a 6.6% Italian job)


----------



## User169 (24 Feb 2019)

First garden beer of the year!


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Feb 2019)

We had a beer sampling last night courtesy of the proprietor of my local who'd just come back from Craft Beer Rising in that London. CBR was a bit underwhelming but the beer sampling was a lot of fun and got a bit silly


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Feb 2019)

This is good. 

Amundsen on keg:






Everything it says on the pump clip.


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've had a couple of Vibrant Forests, including a Citra IPA (not the DIPA) and both were good. If you ever come across their Pupa, I'd recommend it.
> 
> Is that can especially small or is that pump exceptionally big?


Likewise-they've made it as far as the Fell Bar in Penrith (IIRC I've also seen them at Tweedies in Grasmere). I've been sampling some Croatian beer recently (at 6 Degrees in Embra last week)-Medvegrad Crni Jack, which sounds like the latest arrival at Tynecastle or Easter Road but is actually a most agreeable black IPA. They always have some interesting beers there, including the Partizan/6 Dergrees A La Ronde Super Saison (8.7%, so I just had a half as I had more beers I wanted to sample ), one of the best saisons I've had recently . It was also great to see Orkney Brewery Dark Island on tap at the Guildford Arms, just across the road from Waverley station. It's a cracking classic dark beer, though this is the first time I can remember seeing it on draft. Churs!


----------



## MossCommuter (25 Feb 2019)

MossCommuter said:


> We had a beer sampling last night courtesy of the proprietor of my local who'd just come back from Craft Beer Rising in that London. CBR was a bit underwhelming but the beer sampling was a lot of fun and got a bit silly
> 
> View attachment 454614


The full line up and the winners:











Steam Machine's saison* beer was a revelation and the two Deya's were both taken to be Cloudwater (it was a blind sampling session).

*EDIT: brut IPA actually


----------



## dan_bo (25 Feb 2019)

Just the one of these methinks.


----------



## Daddy Pig (25 Feb 2019)

dan_bo said:


> View attachment 454655
> 
> Just the one of these methinks.


Lots of head (as the Bishop said to the nun...)


----------



## dan_bo (25 Feb 2019)

Daddy Pig said:


> Lots of head (as the Bishop said to the nun...)


High voltage messing tomorrow so I'll lay off.


----------



## dan_bo (25 Feb 2019)

dan_bo said:


> High voltage messing tomorrow so I'll lay off.


More accurately big draw. It's the flow that kills.


----------



## Profpointy (26 Feb 2019)

there's a nice craft beer bar in Winchester where my current gig is. As well as various IPAs etc they stock a modest but well chosen selection of fine Belgian Beers. Tripel Karmelite is very much one of my favourites


----------



## rich p (26 Feb 2019)

Well, no sympathy required, but I've had a fairly sh8tty day so I deserve a beer or three.
My son has reignited my like for Kernels. Long time, no drink. The Simcoe pale is especially good 
Burning Sky Easy Answers need no difficult replies...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Feb 2019)

A minor diversion back from a hospital visit brought me to Cloudwater's little place in Bermondsey. Before me a Schwartzbock (a cross between a Doppelbock and a Schwartzbock) sits and a bottle of BA Kentucky Common stands. The first is a collaboration between CW, Northern Monk, Track and Wylam) and is very similar to some of those luscious Imperial stouts, rich and fruity. The second is a CW and Against the Grain collaboration and it's coming back to Deptford with me...


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Feb 2019)

Brightside B-Side





Art


----------



## theclaud (27 Feb 2019)

rich p said:


> I've had a fairly sh8tty day


----------



## nickyboy (27 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A minor diversion back from a hospital visit brought me to Cloudwater's little place in Bermondsey. Before me a Schwartzbock (a cross between a Doppelbock and a Schwartzbock) sits and a bottle of BA Kentucky Common stands. The first is a collaboration between CW, Northern Monk, Track and Wylam) and is very similar to some of those luscious Imperial stouts, rich and fruity. The second is a CW and Against the Grain collaboration and it's coming back to Deptford with me...
> View attachment 455029



Looks like they sure know how to party in Bermondsey


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Feb 2019)

Cranachan Killer out of Fierce. Oh, they like their fruit! I like their fruit!


----------



## theclaud (27 Feb 2019)

Jaipur, and a bicycle. What can possibly go wrong?


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2019)

Oh lordy, this is sensational It's brewed by a friend, sponsored by my local offie. Coffee and vanilla stout and great artwork which as we know, makes the beer taste even better


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Feb 2019)

rich p said:


> Oh lordy, this is sensational It's brewed by a friend, sponsored by my local offie. Coffee and vanilla stout and great artwork which as we know, makes the beer taste even better
> 
> View attachment 455162


I don't like coffee in beer but I'll let you off because that pan of stew or pasta sauce or whatever looks lush.

And it's your mate


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2019)

I'll bring you a can up Mossy , you'll love it.
Fact


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2019)

MossCommuter said:


> I don't like coffee in beer but I'll let you off because that pan of stew or pasta sauce or whatever looks lush.
> 
> And it's your mate


Maybe it doesn't actually have coffee in it! WTF do I know! Tastes great.


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Feb 2019)

It's almost time for my annual pilgrimage to the Bradford Beer Festival tomorrow.

https://www.bradfordcamra.org.uk/bradford-beer-festival-2019-beer-list/

The _Imperial Viennese Whirl_, the _White Chocolate Raspberry Porter_ and the _Complete Muppetry_ all sound worth a try.

After that we'll move on to the legendary Fanny's Ale House before finally heading for the train.

I'll let you know how I get on...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Feb 2019)

After a day of g-kids scrambling my brain and then an evening unscrambling their great-grandmother's computer ("I didn't touch anything!") I feel like the world owes me the Maku lemon pale I've just had...




.. and the Deya Steady Rolling Man I'm currently consuming.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Mar 2019)

rich p said:


> Oh lordy, this is sensational It's brewed by a friend, sponsored by my local offie. Coffee and vanilla stout and great artwork which as we know, makes the beer taste even better
> 
> View attachment 455162



No one's fooled...


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Mar 2019)

Daddy Pig said:


> Lots of head (as the Bishop said to the nun...)


Did she have some naughty habits ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Mar 2019)

rich p said:


> Oh lordy, this is sensational It's brewed by a friend, sponsored by my local offie. Coffee and vanilla stout and great artwork which as we know, makes the beer taste even better
> 
> View attachment 455162




Coffee & vanilla stout... Fook what's that about


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Mar 2019)

Hobgoblin gold, its just great.
Ocean colour scene playing, great bit of me time


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Mar 2019)

Utter shambles at Cloudwater's first beer festival. Glad I didn't part with sixty quid for a ticket!

In summary, the venue isn't licensed and they were raided and closed down.

https://cloudwaterbrew.co/blog/2019/3/2/from-the-highest-high-to-the-lowest-low


----------



## theclaud (2 Mar 2019)

MossCommuter said:


> Utter shambles at Cloudwater's first beer festival. Glad I didn't part with sixty quid for a ticket!
> 
> In summary, the venue isn't licensed and they were raided and closed down.
> 
> https://cloudwaterbrew.co/blog/2019/3/2/from-the-highest-high-to-the-lowest-low


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2019)

MossCommuter said:


> Utter shambles at Cloudwater's first beer festival. Glad I didn't part with sixty quid for a ticket!
> 
> In summary, the venue isn't licensed and they were raided and closed down.
> 
> https://cloudwaterbrew.co/blog/2019/3/2/from-the-highest-high-to-the-lowest-low


Was that the Friends & Family & Beer thingy? I saw posters about it up in CW's London taproom earlier this week but I didn't read it.


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Was that the Friends & Family & Beer thingy? I saw posters about it up in CW's London taproom earlier this week but I didn't read it.


Yes! Cloudwater's first beer festival with all the big names in craft in attendance.


----------



## srw (2 Mar 2019)

Cordoba.


----------



## srw (2 Mar 2019)

MossCommuter said:


> Utter shambles at Cloudwater's first beer festival. Glad I didn't part with sixty quid for a ticket!
> 
> In summary, the venue isn't licensed and they were raided and closed down.
> 
> https://cloudwaterbrew.co/blog/2019/3/2/from-the-highest-high-to-the-lowest-low


Oops.

"assured on many occasions by the managing agent acting on behalf of Manchester City Council" 

You'd have thought that checking licensing conditions isn't something you'd outsource to someone else's agent...


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Mar 2019)

srw said:


> Oops.
> 
> "assured on many occasions by the managing agent acting on behalf of Manchester City Council"
> 
> You'd have thought that checking licensing conditions isn't something you'd outsource to someone else's agent...


It has been said on Twitter by a one time organiser of beer festivals that one thing you must do is to see the license.


----------



## Daddy Pig (2 Mar 2019)

MossCommuter said:


> Utter shambles at Cloudwater's first beer festival. Glad I didn't part with sixty quid for a ticket!
> 
> In summary, the venue isn't licensed and they were raided and closed down.
> 
> https://cloudwaterbrew.co/blog/2019/3/2/from-the-highest-high-to-the-lowest-low



A brewery can't even organise a pi55 up! 

They better stick to just making beer and the rest of us can organise getting ourselves pi55ed up on a Saturday!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2019)

srw said:


> Oops.
> 
> "assured on many occasions by the managing agent acting on behalf of Manchester City Council"
> 
> You'd have thought that checking licensing conditions isn't something you'd outsource to someone else's agent...


It's quite possible that Manchester City Council themselves referred CW to the agent so CW would have had little reason to doubt the agent's assurances.


----------



## User169 (2 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's quite possible that Manchester City Council themselves referred CW to the agent so CW would have had little reason to doubt the agent's assurances.



Indeed. And CW won’t want to admit fault in this regard. They’ll want the agent to be on the hook.


----------



## MossCommuter (2 Mar 2019)

City council have given the go ahead. Details are sketchy but they're allowed to go ahead. 

Mayor Burnham was onside so we can only speculate what conversations were had and at what level


----------



## User169 (2 Mar 2019)

Nevertheless, we have Cloudwater on tap in Delft. And v nice it is too.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2019)

As it's early, I've kicked off with a fruit juice...




It's a 6.3% fruit juice with a big sour cranberry tang. Gipsy Hill are on form these days.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2019)

MossCommuter said:


> Mayor Burnham was onside so we can only speculate what conversations were had and at what level


The friends and beer level....?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Mar 2019)

MossCommuter said:


> It has been said on Twitter by a one time organiser of beer festivals that one thing you must do is to see the license.



And the license holder has to maintain some assemblance of sobriety, maybe no-one wanted to not get stuck in.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> As it's early, I've kicked off with a fruit juice...
> View attachment 455443
> 
> It's a 6.3% fruit juice with a big sour cranberry tang. Gipsy Hill are on form these days.



I'm giving that a like for the sheer fecking cheek of suggesting that something like that has anything remotely connected with beer.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Mar 2019)

Duv 







Hook Norton 169, a 6.9% beer to celebrate 169 years of brewing. Quite a light malty taste with goldings, challenger and fuggles hops. It says serve slightly chilled which I didn't and I think it might improve it, not that it's bad beer, I'm gonna try that and report back later.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2019)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'm giving that a like for the sheer fecking cheek of suggesting that something like that has anything remotely connected with beer.


Sours are a great first drink of the day. I followed up with a Verdant ''Neal get things done'' just for craft cred.


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2019)

Had a few with @Hill Wimp and @Fab Foodie in a lovely atmospheric crafty beer boozer in darkest Deal.
Good beer and good company. Must repeat the experience somewhere, somewhen.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Mar 2019)

rich p said:


> Had few with @Hill Wimp and @Fab Foodie in a lovely atmospheric crafty beer boozer in darkest Deal.
> Good beer and good company. Must repeat the experience somewhere, somewhen.
> View attachment 455621


Most certainly must. They even had Brighton beer on in your honour which wasn't bad either. Good time had by all.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Mar 2019)

rich p said:


> Had a few with @Hill Wimp and @Fab Foodie in a lovely atmospheric crafty beer boozer in darkest Deal.
> Good beer and good company. Must repeat the experience somewhere, somewhen.
> View attachment 455621


I’m up for a repeat session location TBA!
:-)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Mar 2019)

Le Trappe Quad, sweet n malty with a 10% boot up the jackson - van den Yumtuje.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Mar 2019)

I gave up beer for three straight days last month, the 29th, 30th and 31st...


----------



## albal (5 Mar 2019)

DBC origin session IPA. 4.3% quite hoppy. Nice though


----------



## theclaud (6 Mar 2019)

Bunk. Cherry Saison from Edinburgh. Not entirely convinced but it's hitting all the straight-outta-work buttons.


----------



## User169 (6 Mar 2019)

I’m in Belgium


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Mar 2019)

rich p said:


> Had a few with @Hill Wimp and @Fab Foodie in a lovely atmospheric crafty beer boozer in darkest Deal.
> Good beer and good company. Must repeat the experience somewhere, somewhen.
> View attachment 455621


Churs!-I had no idea Deal was such a sipster haven; maybe it's the new Whitstable or summat?


----------



## albal (7 Mar 2019)

At £5.10 a pint it better be good. It was average.


----------



## User169 (8 Mar 2019)

Beer flavored energy gel.


----------



## User169 (9 Mar 2019)

I’ve largely overcome my glassage issues, but still always have to have an Orval glass. Lovely stuff.


----------



## theclaud (9 Mar 2019)

DP said:


> I’ve largely overcome my glassage issues


----------



## Daddy Pig (9 Mar 2019)

Rugby beer... 





Dry and hoppy.


----------



## User169 (9 Mar 2019)

theclaud said:


>



It was a long road, but with the love and support of family, friends....


----------



## nickyboy (9 Mar 2019)

DP said:


> It was a long road, but with the love and support of family, friends....


Recognising that you're ill is half way to recovery


----------



## User169 (9 Mar 2019)

Something a bit different outta Norway. 

Saison like body and carbonation, but no hops at all. It’s bittered with wood and juniper needles. The Kveik yeast (wild Norwegian farm yeast) gives a hint of funk, but it’s cleaner than I thought it would be.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Mar 2019)

DP said:


> Something a bit different outta Norway.
> 
> Saison like body and carbonation, but no hops at all. It’s bittered with wood and juniper needles. The Kveik yeast (wild Norwegian farm yeast) gives a hint of funk, but it’s cleaner than I thought it would be.
> 
> View attachment 456666


It sounds like they've invented the raw farmhouse gruit!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Mar 2019)

There may be Trubbel ahand....




It's a strong Barrel Aged Belgian Ale by Siren, that's really rather good.


----------



## srw (10 Mar 2019)

DP said:


> It was a long road, but with the love and support of family, friends....


Look away now, in case of a relapse.


----------



## jongooligan (10 Mar 2019)

Been off the beer for health reasons but couldn't resist this once I'd had a sneaky sip. It's Electric Bears 'It's Hop Rocket Science'. 

Some blurb from brewery, "The first brew to make use of Electric Bear's latest toy, the Hop Rocket! This is a big IPA in every sense, weighing in at 6.6% ABV and providing a massive hop hit thanks to this new bit of kit and a killer combo of Simcoe, Amarillo and Mosaic hops on top of a light malt bill."






Try it if you find it - you won't be disappointed.

My blood pressure is higher than a cats back again so will be straight off the beer now.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Mar 2019)

DP said:


> I’ve largely overcome my glassage issues, but still always have to have an Orval glass. Lovely stuff.
> 
> View attachment 456653



Watching a Belgian series on Netflix at the mo (The Break), last episode our hero goes to his local small town Chinese, he asks the waiter "do you have Orval?", the waiter says "yes we also have Duvel, Westmalle Dubbel, Westmalle Tripel, Karmelite, etc.". I count myself lucky if can get a Tsingtao let alone that lot, bah!


----------



## User169 (10 Mar 2019)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Watching a Belgian series on Netflix at the mo (The Break), last episode our hero goes to his local small town Chinese, he asks the waiter "do you have Orval?", the waiter says "yes we also have Duvel, Westmalle Dubbel, Westmalle Tripel, Karmelite, etc.". I count myself lucky if can get a Tsingtao let alone that lot, bah!



Funnily enough, I was in a Thai place last week just outside Gent and they had Westmalle on tap. Didn’t check out the bottles as it was lunch.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Mar 2019)

So, Sweden's Omnipollo got together with Buxton Brewery and came up with with a KKK packaged Yellow Belly. Along came a brewery, Bateman's, with a beer called Yella Belly Gold who won a cease and desist case. So they've come up with a " CEASED AND DESISTED FINAL BATCH" goodbye. Tasty peanut and biscuit Imperial stout. 11% of folly in a bottle,


----------



## nickyboy (10 Mar 2019)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Watching a Belgian series on Netflix at the mo (The Break), last episode our hero goes to his local small town Chinese, he asks the waiter "do you have Orval?", the waiter says "yes we also have Duvel, Westmalle Dubbel, Westmalle Tripel, Karmelite, etc.". I count myself lucky if can get a Tsingtao let alone that lot, bah!


I am Tinsgtao expert. You have to make surey you get the stuff brewed in Qingdao (the real spelling of "Tsingtao"), not the stuff brewed under license elsewhere in China. Usually HK and export stuff is brewed in Qingdao but isn't always the case. It's a minefield

I need to get out more


----------



## srw (11 Mar 2019)

DP said:


> Funnily enough, I was in a Thai place last week just outside Gent and they had Westmalle on tap. Didn’t check out the bottles as it was lunch.


That 7 deugden number was in a Malaysian restaurant in Amsterdam. Only GYP on tap, but a decent range of bottles.


----------



## User169 (13 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So, Sweden's Omnipollo got together with Buxton Brewery and came up with with a KKK packaged Yellow Belly. Along came a brewery, Bateman's, with a beer called Yella Belly Gold who won a cease and desist case. So they've come up with a " CEASED AND DESISTED FINAL BATCH" goodbye. Tasty peanut and biscuit Imperial stout. 11% of folly in a bottle,
> View attachment 456956



Bateman’s side of the saga for balance...

https://www.bateman.co.uk/yella-belly-gold-facts/

I’m going with Bateman’s on this one. 

Omnipollo’s beers are horrible in any event and the text on the KKK beer basically says if you don’t like the beer you’re a racist. Kinda put me off Buxton.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Mar 2019)

DP said:


> Bateman’s side of the saga for balance...
> 
> https://www.bateman.co.uk/yella-belly-gold-facts/
> 
> ...


The two accounts bear no resemblence so I'm discounting both. Nice beer though.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Mar 2019)

DP said:


> Bateman’s side of the saga for balance...
> 
> https://www.bateman.co.uk/yella-belly-gold-facts/
> 
> ...


Bateman's version does seem to have the ring of authenticity to it. Buxton/Omnipollo are pretty savvy marketers so maybe they took this situation and twisted it to raise their profile even further....a quick Google about the disagreement hits the BBC news website for example


----------



## User169 (14 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The two accounts bear no resemblence so I'm discounting both. Nice beer though.



It is a nice beer!


----------



## theclaud (14 Mar 2019)

Choices, choices...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Mar 2019)

theclaud said:


> Choices, choices...
> 
> View attachment 457510


Go for the Arbor.


----------



## theclaud (14 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Go for the Arbor.


This is precisely the kind of wisdom I am looking for here.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Mar 2019)

theclaud said:


> Choices, choices...
> 
> View attachment 457510




Hmm space hardware. Sounds interesting


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Mar 2019)

Bishops finger 4 for £5 rude not to.


----------



## theclaud (15 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Hmm space hardware. Sounds interesting


It's absofarkinglutely senfarkingsational.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Mar 2019)

theclaud said:


> It's absofarkinglutely senfarkingsational.



It's ok then..


----------



## albal (15 Mar 2019)

Vocation brewery pride & joy APA vegan. 5.3%. Reminds of some ales I had in North America.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Mar 2019)

albal said:


> Vocation brewery pride & joy APA vegan. 5.3%. Reminds of some ales I had in North America.


You can still get 8 cans for £9 in Tesco which is a fab price for such a good beer


----------



## User169 (16 Mar 2019)

Not bad for a macro beer.


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Mar 2019)

theclaud said:


> It's absofarkinglutely senfarkingsational.


Totes yumtus, even?


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Mar 2019)

DP said:


> Bateman’s side of the saga for balance...
> 
> https://www.bateman.co.uk/yella-belly-gold-facts/
> 
> ...



Yellow Belly Sundae is lush.

Had one of the current Yellow Bellies on launch day and for a beer that blew me away a couple of years ago it seemed pretty ordinary now.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Mar 2019)

This beauty is Cloudwater - "To Me"

Dark wine barrel aged sour with chuckleberries (there's another beer called "To You")

Heartily recommended.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Mar 2019)

And those clever people at Pomona Brewery have released some sharers of barrel aged impy stout; a marsala wine one and two whisky ones.

At a bottle share we had the wine one but it was the last bottle of the evening and the best. It was ace.

"If I Only Had The Guts"






Pomona Gaz was in the boozer last night and told us to look out for the release of a white wine barrel aged saison anytime soon.

Can't wait


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Mar 2019)

Northern Monk (plus Wylam, Verdant, Deya et al) Hop City DDH IPA-take me down to the paradise city where the grass is green and the hops are pretty Totes yumtus, also on the Imp Stout front, Tempest Old Fashioned reminded me of the power of the Dark Side. Another cracker from Tempest!


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Mar 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> Northern Monk (plus Wylam, Verdant, Deya et al) Hop City DDH IPA-take me down to the paradise city where the grass is green and the hops are pretty Totes yumtus, also on the Imp Stout front, Tempest Old Fashioned reminded me of the power of the Dark Side. Another cracker from Tempest!


We had a keg of Hop City the other week; it's very good.


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Mar 2019)

One for the "nice but disappointing" section.






Nice enough, just not very Jaffa Cakey. 

A first mis-fire from Neonrapter.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Mar 2019)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 458195
> 
> 
> This beauty is Cloudwater - "To Me"
> ...


It's a good one, isn't it!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Mar 2019)

I've moved so I'm no longer a near neighbour of the Taproom SE8. However, on the good news front, there's a local pub that sells a good range of craft beers and even has its own Cellar Boys micro-brewery downstairs. This beer is not quite as local, coming from The Kernel, which must be over a mile away. It's a pale, pleasantly grapefruity, little number.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Mar 2019)

Whitstable Bay in the Tom Cribb, Leicester Square. 5.30pm, three pints in. Could be messy


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Mar 2019)

Little Creatures pale just 50 yards from home. It's an Aussie beer. Nicely done.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (21 Mar 2019)

The bottle







The beer





The cap


----------



## User169 (22 Mar 2019)

The Crofted Crest said:


> The bottle
> View attachment 458503
> 
> 
> ...



Loving the fact that drinking beer out of a wine glass passes without comment these days. @threebikesmcginty used to take some stick for that.

This thread really captures the changes on beer drinking over the past few years. On the whole for the better I think, although I hope cask ale doesn’t die off. It’s something I really look forward to when I’m in the UK.


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Mar 2019)

DP said:


> Loving the fact that drinking beer out of a wine glass passes without comment these days. @threebikesmcginty used to take some stick for that.
> 
> This thread really captures the changes on beer drinking over the past few years. On the whole for the better I think, although I hope cask ale doesn’t die off. It’s something I really look forward to when I’m in the UK.







Until you make it


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Mar 2019)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 458759
> 
> Until you make it


Better finish that off before it tips over!


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Better finish that off before it tips over!


----------



## gavgav (23 Mar 2019)

Friday evening at the pub with @Rickshaw Phil, Ludlow Best & Timothy Taylor’s Landlord


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2019)

Smooth, chocolaty, hoppy & nutty. 4.8% - slips down a treat.


----------



## albal (24 Mar 2019)

Parralax west coast IPA. It's growing on me. Subtle flavour.


----------



## Spartak (25 Mar 2019)




----------



## MossCommuter (26 Mar 2019)

The Evil Twin dark beer range is amazing, especially with Iceland Black Cherry not-Magnums.

The beer also makes lush ice-cream floats.


----------



## MossCommuter (26 Mar 2019)

A new brewery to me from Nottingham - "Black Iris"

Big fruity IPA chocked full of pawpaw.

Very nice

ETA: the beer is actually "Black Iris / Turning Point Gimme Fruit Gimme Fire Give Me That Which I Papaya"


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 458984
> View attachment 458985
> 
> 
> Smooth, chocolaty, hoppy & nutty. 4.8% - slips down a treat.


There ain't half some crazy pluckers out there! The Five Points Derailed Porter and Bristol Beer Factory Badlands Extra Pale were in good form in the Euston Tap on Tuesday. I really wanted to try the Porcini Sour from Chorlton, but my train was leaving in 10 minutes so that would have been pushing it a bit. Aweel and aweel as they say North of The Wall.


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Mar 2019)

4 bottles of Everards Tiger waiting for me at home... Excellent


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Mar 2019)

Magic Rock have sold up

https://www.morningadvertiser.co.uk/Article/2019/03/29/Magic-Rock-bought-by-Australian-drinks-giant


----------



## Daddy Pig (29 Mar 2019)

MossCommuter said:


> Magic Rock have sold up
> 
> https://www.morningadvertiser.co.uk/Article/2019/03/29/Magic-Rock-bought-by-Australian-drinks-giant


I heard they were also changing the name to Magic XXXX


----------



## Crackle (29 Mar 2019)

So next time we ride there, we'll all have to stop and say, hey I can see the brewery from 'ere.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Mar 2019)

MossCommuter said:


> Magic Rock have sold up
> 
> https://www.morningadvertiser.co.uk/Article/2019/03/29/Magic-Rock-bought-by-Australian-drinks-giant



There's an inevitability about these transactions. The big brewers aren't really brewers, they are marketing and distribution companies. The small brewers are great at brewing beer but useless at the marketing and distribution.

One hopes they continue to exist in Huddersfield and not somewhere more difficult for me to cycle to/train home


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Mar 2019)

So, who next? 

Meanwhile, I've had a bad case of the flu but I felt so fever-free this afternoon that I managed to cycle over to Deptford, where I had a very good Wander Beyond Rising Embers. It's a great porter.


----------



## User169 (30 Mar 2019)

DP said:


> Apparently, the owner of a well-known uk craft brewer was seen entering the premises of fourpure recently for a meeting with Lion execs!



My post from Dec 2018.


----------



## User169 (30 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So, who next?
> 
> Meanwhile, I've had a bad case of the flu but I felt so fever-free this afternoon that I managed to cycle over to Deptford, where I had a very good Wander Beyond Rising Embers. It's a great porter.
> View attachment 459819



BBNo?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Mar 2019)

DP said:


> BBNo?


I don't know how big Magic Rock are but Fourpure were pretty big when Lion came along on the prowl. I suspect that there's a point where independents hit too many obstacles to expansion. BBNo is nowhere near the scale of 4pure and I'd have thought they could easily take the next step up using crowdfunding.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Mar 2019)

The next stage of my beer rehabilitation involved a ride to Greenwich followed by a stop off at the Dog and Bell, where i chanced upon a Kent Brewery Old Jamaica stout. Hints of ginger and toffee but a little disappointing.


----------



## User169 (30 Mar 2019)

nickyboy said:


> There's an inevitability about these transactions. The big brewers aren't really brewers, they are marketing and distribution companies. The small brewers are great at brewing beer but useless at the marketing and distribution.
> 
> One hopes they continue to exist in Huddersfield and not somewhere more difficult for me to cycle to/train home



What the big brewers are really good at is cost cutting. Carlos Brito has built his entire career on it. No matter how much MR say it won’t happen, quality will suffer and likely craft brewers won’t do collabs with them anymore so they’ll be less innovation. 

No more MR for me.


----------



## rich p (30 Mar 2019)

DP said:


> What the big brewers are really good at is cost cutting. Carlos Brito has built his entire career on it. No matter how much MR say it won’t happen, quality will suffer and likely craft brewers won’t do collabs with them anymore so they’ll be less innovation.
> 
> No more MR for me.


And there seems to be enough new kids on the block still willing to fill the innovative void.

This fruity magnificence from a small scale local brewer proves my point. Sundowner. 
The murky mess under that one was also from a local Brewer, Abyss, in my newly crafty shitehole boozer. Lovely stuff.


----------



## srw (30 Mar 2019)

Passion fruit, mango and pineapple purée? Why not have a farking Lilt Shandy.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Mar 2019)

rich p said:


> And there seems to be enough new kids on the block still willing to fill the innovative void.
> 
> This fruity magnificence from a small scale local brewer proves my point. Sundowner.
> The murky mess under that one was also from a local Brewer, Abyss, in my newly crafty shitehole boozer. Lovely stuff.
> ...


Do want


----------



## rich p (30 Mar 2019)

srw said:


> Passion fruit, mango and pineapple purée? Why not have a farking Lilt Shandy.


Why not you just post the pics and comments of the beers you like, rather than criticising the tastes of others?


----------



## albal (31 Mar 2019)

Darkstar APA 4.7%. Very much north American flavour. It's alright.


----------



## theclaud (31 Mar 2019)

An Arbor Evening. The Zero is a lovely zingy session ale; the Yakima is a decent nightcap but is suffering in my eyes from comparison with Space Hardware, which I couldn't get my mitts on this evening.


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Apr 2019)

Daddy Pig said:


> I heard they were also changing the name to Magic XXXX


For those about to rock, we salute you!


----------



## User169 (2 Apr 2019)

Double IPA from Trillium. I was a bit disappointed to begin with, but it has a minty, dill thing which is growing on me. 

Vittoria cycling outside - I'm in Gent which is procycling central this week.


----------



## albal (3 Apr 2019)

Dark star Revelation IPA 5.7% 65 IBU. Quite popular according to the barman. Just the one is enough tho.


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Apr 2019)

Why do brewers keep on trying to make fruited saison beer? They never cease to disappoint.

Last night we had a tap takeover by Partisan from that London; they sent Dee who was lovely and paired cheese to the beers.

The one beer I was looking forward to most was Peach Iced Tea Saison ; nice saison but where's the peach? I asked Dee how happy they were with how the fruit had come through and she rattled on about how it was white peaches, not sweet juicy peaches, and it was brewed in collaboration with Masterchef winner, Tim Anderson, and basically I ought to consider shutting up because, like, y'know _Tim Anderson... White peaches_. Well I say I don't like the Emperor's new clothes.

Sorry, Dee, I didn't mean to offend but you're no Burning Sky and that bloke off the telly, he knows nothing about beer. Or peaches.

Aaaaannnnnd, relax


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Apr 2019)

Burning Sky definitely do the best Saisons, that's for sure. Cross Borders' Hedgerow Saison was pretty good though and had a nice floral note from the Honeysuckle (incidentally Mark Tranter from Burning Sky started out at Dark Star). I've also got an 80 Shilling (traditional Scottish dark beer) from Cross Borders which I'm really looking forward to trying...part of my latest haul from Valhalla's Goat in Glasgow. I also have a Fierce Mocha Very Big Moose (12% Porter) ; I've had VBM before on draft so this should be a stoater!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Apr 2019)

MossCommuter said:


> Why do brewers keep on trying to make fruited saison beer? They never cease to disappoint.
> 
> Last night we had a tap takeover by Partisan from that London; they sent Dee who was lovely and paired cheese to the beers.
> 
> ...


On the plus side, one of the guys at Partizan has a very nice looking Pearson single speed.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2019)

Ok, new local just served me a rather tangy The Kernel Saison and a cask Siren Broken Dream. If anybody comes across a cask Broken Dream try it! It's excellentiest.









trivia addendum - Broken Dream was awarded CAMRA Champion beer of 2018.


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Apr 2019)

Sunset Aggro beer.

In the current spoons beer fest - in your local one possibly until tomorrow if you are very lucky.

Brazilian.

5.8 per cent - american IPA type.

By some spooky wonderfulness that can only happen in the best of spoons I ended up at the bar next to a Brazilian and was able to recommend it to him.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Apr 2019)

For The Purpose of Clarity by Wylam brewery in, Prestatyn of all places. Which shows that good beer is available everywhere if you look hard enough. Excellent


----------



## Beebo (7 Apr 2019)

My local Sainsbury’s had brew dog Elvis Juice at 90p a bottle. It would have been rude not to.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Apr 2019)

Had a booze free March and kicked off beersville with one of the Uk's finest - Hook Norton Old Hooky. 






Stopping in a swanky flop house this weekend, tried a Boss beer last night, from Swansea see, nice beer, bang tidy but the price was a bit of a rip, I was tamping!


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Apr 2019)

This man let things get out of control....

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-47828346


----------



## srw (7 Apr 2019)

nickyboy said:


> For The Purpose of *Clarity* by Wylam brewery in, Prestatyn of all places. Which shows that good beer is available everywhere if you look hard enough. Excellent
> 
> View attachment 461228



Has there ever been a less appropriately named beer?


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Apr 2019)

Now we're talking


----------



## nickyboy (7 Apr 2019)

srw said:


> Has there ever been a less appropriately named beer?


I get that you don't like "modern" cloudy, fruit infused beers but why not post about stuff you like instead?


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Apr 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ok, new local just served me a rather tangy The Kernel Saison and a cask Siren Broken Dream. If anybody comes across a cask Broken Dream try it! It's excellentiest.
> View attachment 461151
> View attachment 461152
> 
> ...


Broken Dream is one of my favourites! The Fierce VBM didn't disappoint at all and wears its 12% pretty lightly...another crazy beer from North of The Wall. Cross Borders' 80 Shilling is a much more sessionable 4% ish and a classic Heavy; youse couldnae put a bawhair between it and the Stewart 80 Shilling brewed just up the road in Loanhead.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Apr 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> Broken Dream is one of my favouritesm.


The bottled stuff is very good, so is the keg, cask though is on a different level.

Meanwhile, having a little sampling evening...
Here's a Burnt Mill Pintle. A decent, fairly bitter pale ale. I'd have another if I wasn't sampling...




A Pomona Island Bonbonbonbons (this is not a typo!)




And a rather luscious Guava Have Faith out of Northern Monk.


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Apr 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The bottled stuff is very good, so is the keg, cask though is on a different level.
> 
> Meanwhile, having a little sampling evening...
> Here's a Burnt Mill Pintle. A decent, fairly bitter pale ale. I'd have another if I wasn't sampling...
> ...


Seek and ye shall find!


----------



## User169 (9 Apr 2019)

New Tripel Hop - Cashmere this time. Pretty good.


----------



## nickyboy (9 Apr 2019)

Northern Monk Cranberry Chocolate Porter
I'm kinda getting some fruit but would never have said it was cranberry. However, very pleasant although like all London beers, rather expensive


----------



## User169 (10 Apr 2019)

Stone has sold it's Berlin brewpub to BrewDog. It's the German's fault according to Stone founder, Greg Koch.

Sorry to shoehorn a brexit angle into another thread, but BrewDog have said one of the reasons for buying the Berlin site is to protect against Brexit uncertainty by having brewing operations in Europe.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Apr 2019)

DP said:


> Stone has sold it's Berlin brewpub to BrewDog. It's the German's fault according to Stone founder, Greg Koch.
> 
> Sorry to shoehorn a brexit angle into another thread, but BrewDog have said one of the reasons for buying the Berlin site is to protect against Brexit uncertainty by having brewing operations in Europe.



Brewxit!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Apr 2019)

Fancy putting a decent pub over the road from the Post Office! London Beer Factory Sour Solstice - Berliner Weisse with cranberries and blood orange. A very nice and fruity sour.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Apr 2019)

There are times when only a pint of real English bitter will do and this is a tremendous example

Samuel Smith's Old Brewery Bitter in the Horse and Groom, Fitzrovia, London. Only £3.40 a pint which is incredible.for the area






Proper shout out to the Horse and Groom. A real old skool boozer


----------



## albal (10 Apr 2019)

Leffe Printemps. 6.6% looks like a Weisz beer. It isn't . Alot less sweet than the normal blonde Leffe.


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Apr 2019)

nickyboy said:


> There are times when only a pint of real English bitter will do and this is a tremendous example
> 
> Samuel Smith's Old Brewery Bitter in the Horse and Groom, Fitzrovia, London. Only £3.40 a pint which is incredible.for the area
> 
> ...


A sub £4 pint in London...I would have thought spotting a half man, half horse person drinking it would be more likely!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> A sub £4 pint in London...I would have thought spotting a half man, half horse person drinking it would be more likely!


Cask Siren Undercurrent, £3.50 at the White Hart, New Cross, SE London, and conveniently over the road. I'm not complaining.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Apr 2019)

Train beer






On the Llandudno to Manchester train


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Apr 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Train beer
> 
> View attachment 462152
> 
> ...


A Boss Boss Boss!

Kitchen beer...




An early trip to Anspach and Hobday this morning to get me through a Saturday night in


----------



## theclaud (13 Apr 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Train beer
> 
> View attachment 462152
> 
> ...


Good time at Conference?


----------



## nickyboy (13 Apr 2019)

theclaud said:


> Good time at Conference?



A pair of conference beers

(Actually no, it was a bike ride but thanks for offering up the lead in to a joke)


----------



## albal (14 Apr 2019)

Bagby asphalt jungle stout. 4.5%. Left over from beer festival I guess. A little over 2 quid a pint. I had two. Easy drinking stout.


----------



## User169 (14 Apr 2019)

The less well known Trappist.


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Apr 2019)

DP said:


> The less well known Trappist.
> View attachment 462311


Lovely stuff, innit? I had a bottle in the beer advent calendar Mrs M made for me a bit ago.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Apr 2019)

John the Monkey said:


> Lovely stuff, innit? I had a bottle in the beer advent calendar Mrs M made for me a bit ago.


He's back @John the Monkey !!!

Somewhat sychophantically I was mentioning you as a poster I've missed recently. More film reviews pls


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Apr 2019)

Siren Calypso Berliner Weisse....





Lovely lemon zest aftertaste.


----------



## albal (16 Apr 2019)

Affligem blonde 6.8%. That's a coffee chaser. A pleasant bitter aftertaste. Brewed since 1074. Been around a while .


----------



## theclaud (17 Apr 2019)

I'm not sure I've made the most sensible choice for a school night...


----------



## Crackle (19 Apr 2019)

Slightly staggered that TC might be perturbed at not making a sensible choice. I mean, I can't recall that ever happening on this thread....

Anyway....






I know one's a Pilsener and the lager thread is >>>>>>> so I won't tell you how it tastes (it's farking good). The other one will get tackled later and I got a gratis totally unrelated glass with 'em.


----------



## Crackle (19 Apr 2019)

Oh yeah and the Highland suntan is in a blue wrapper. Spot on.


----------



## User169 (19 Apr 2019)

Orval in a Westvleteren glass. These guys are seriously twisting my melon.


----------



## marinyork (19 Apr 2019)




----------



## Crackle (19 Apr 2019)

The Highland suntan is rather good, hoppy but not overloaded, slightly bitter, rather nice






Oh and for any of our Scottish brethren thinking of nipping over to Glen Affric to sample the delights, don't bother. The brewery is in Birkenhead next to Cammell Laird's where they built boaty Mc boatface.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Apr 2019)

Where do I begin...?


----------



## Crackle (19 Apr 2019)

Left.....

No right......

......middle....

Eenny meeny miny mo....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Apr 2019)

Actually, I managed to crop a Canopy Rhubarb Sour out of today's rather colourful selection. Might as well start with that....

...Oh, no, I didn't. It's a Weisse not a straight sour.


----------



## Crackle (21 Apr 2019)

I bought the rest of the range so I can selflessly appraise them for you.






To follow.... It's hot and I'm drinking their Pilsner.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Apr 2019)

The Free Press, Cambridge.

A pint of Mad Goose. Very nice.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Apr 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> The Free Press, Cambridge.
> 
> A pint of Mad Goose. Very nice.
> 
> View attachment 463472




That look just like how a beer should look. 

I'm on London Pride in bottles.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> That look just like how a beer should look
> 
> I'm on London Pride in bottles.



Just to reassure you, it tasted just like it should too!


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Apr 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> Just to reassure you, it tasted just like it should too!



Having a sesh myself.. On the hobgoblin now.. Awsome beer


----------



## robrinay (21 Apr 2019)

I just discovered a Spanish beer at the local Coop called Alhambra reserva - it’s excellent and doesn’t cost over £2.00 per bottle at the coop as it seems to elsewhere. I know this as they ran out a few weeks ago and I contemplated sourcing it from elsewhere until I saw their prices. Patience prevailed and it’s back in stock at the Coop.


----------



## Crackle (21 Apr 2019)

They're all good. IPA not too hoppy, slightly bitter. That's the pale ale above, which is really lovely. It's a bit farkin lively though, fark me.


----------



## theclaud (21 Apr 2019)

Crackle said:


> View attachment 463507
> 
> They're all good. IPA not too hoppy, slightly bitter. That's the pale ale above, which is really lovely. It's a bit farkin lively though, fark me.


Is that a sofa-arm pint holder?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Apr 2019)

theclaud said:


> Is that a sofa-arm pint holder?


Looks like it, doesn't it? And he's also drinking it by remote control.


----------



## theclaud (21 Apr 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Looks like it, doesn't it? And he's also drinking it by remote control.


To be fair, the dog looks suitably disgusted.


----------



## Crackle (21 Apr 2019)

theclaud said:


> Is that a sofa-arm pint holder?


Oh yeah.

Don't tell the dog he's on social media, he's retired from it now.


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Apr 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Where do I begin...?



Well, I count three cans of cloudwater there, so probably with a second mortgage...

Kodiak Gold (Beartown, 4/0%)




Mrs M and I have had this one before, but I thought it worthy of mention because of what seems to be a change in the recipe. I remember this as an ok Gold on previous tastings, but Beartown seem to have upped the hop bitterness a little - still easy drinking, as befits Gold as a style, but better and more refreshing.

Mrs M says: "Very Nice."


----------



## rich p (22 Apr 2019)

Crackle said:


> I bought the rest of the range so I can selflessly appraise them for you.
> 
> View attachment 463458
> 
> ...


I thought Glen Affric was an actor.


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Apr 2019)

theclaud said:


> I'm not sure I've made the most sensible choice for a school night...
> 
> View attachment 462670
> 
> ...


6%...just about alchoholic.


----------



## rich p (22 Apr 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> 6%...just about alchoholic.


Me too...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Apr 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> 6%...just about alchoholic.


Santa only drinks at Christmas. He's an alcohohoholic.


----------



## theclaud (22 Apr 2019)

Travelling by coach today! I have exchanged my customary Train Beer for a pre-mixed tinned cocktail, in solidarity with our future Home Secretary.






Yeah, yeah... I know where it is >>>>>>>


----------



## Crackle (22 Apr 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Santa only drinks at Christmas. He's an alcohohoholic.


bad joke thread >>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## nickyboy (23 Apr 2019)

theclaud said:


> Travelling by coach today! I have exchanged my customary Train Beer for a pre-mixed tinned cocktail, in solidarity with our future Home Secretary.
> 
> View attachment 463610
> 
> ...


Is Tuna and Mustard a thing? We are only just getting used to Tuna and Mayonnaise here in the desolate north. And don't even start about Wasabi


----------



## srw (23 Apr 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Is Tuna and Mustard a thing? We are only just getting used to Tuna and Mayonnaise here in the desolate north. And don't even start about Wasabi


Necessary to drown out the chemical flavour of the drink and give the high that makes you think of Abbott as a credible politician.


----------



## srw (23 Apr 2019)

Beer? Beer you say?


----------



## theclaud (23 Apr 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Is Tuna and Mustard a thing? We are only just getting used to Tuna and Mayonnaise here in the desolate north. And don't even start about Wasabi


It works. Those ricey seaweed triangle things are excellent train/bus food in clever minimal packaging.


----------



## theclaud (23 Apr 2019)

srw said:


> Necessary to drown out the chemical flavour of the drink and give the high that makes you think of Abbott as a credible politician.


Miaow! The mojito was shite, though, to be fair.


----------



## Crackle (23 Apr 2019)

theclaud said:


> It works. Those ricey seaweed triangle things are excellent train/bus food in clever minimal packaging.


Hmmm and to think, you mocked my couch holder.


----------



## albal (23 Apr 2019)

It looks like he's thinking 'I know what your doing. Quality.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Apr 2019)

Byron Bay's Aussie brewers are not bad at all. I had an Aussie Pale ale and followed up with an even paler Pacific Ale. The APA was IPA style, the Pacific is more tropical in style


----------



## User169 (24 Apr 2019)

theclaud said:


> Yeah, yeah... I know where it is >>>>>>>



Well, it could be a beer of sorts. Some of these mixer type drinks were made with malt alcohol and then “gin”, “whisky”, etc flavours added. “Malternatives” - a tax dodge I guess. Not sure if they still do that, but alcopops were made in that way.


----------



## srw (24 Apr 2019)

With apologies for a cross thread quote, I thought this was interesting.



Profpointy said:


> A good rule of thumb is any beer that is actually advertised is in fact terrible. I have never seen a decent real ale nor a quality belgian beer advertised.



Theakstons is a regular advertiser in the Eye, and I'm sure I've seen Hobgoblin ads. Both are decent, reliable brewers.


----------



## Profpointy (24 Apr 2019)

srw said:


> With apologies for a cross thread quote, I thought this was interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Theakstons is a regular advertiser in the Eye, and I'm sure I've seen Hobgoblin ads. Both are decent, reliable brewers.



Maybe advertising in the Eye qualifies as a political stance rather than mere advertising - hence OK. Principle certainly applies for TV or side of bus adds I reckon


----------



## stephec (25 Apr 2019)

Of the big supermarkets Morrison's always seem to have the widest choice of decent beers, but the one near me looks to be increasing it's lead.

I picked these two up the other day, the session was a little bit on the thin side of flavour, I've had much better 4.2% jobbies, but the DIPA was top class.


----------



## User169 (25 Apr 2019)

Barry from Finance hits up Antwerp!


----------



## User169 (25 Apr 2019)

Cloudwater, Deya, Verdant collab.

Gets a dang!

But gets a triple dang for the price. My two cans just cost me 30eur, which is like 10000 pounds these days.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2019)

DP said:


> Barry from Finance hits up Antwerp!
> 
> View attachment 464056


Ooh, they've got that on at Enid Street! I hope they've still got some left come Sunday after the hordes.


----------



## User169 (25 Apr 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ooh, they've got that on at Enid Street! I hope they've still got some left come Sunday after the hordes.



A bit too orangey for me, but still a lovely brew. But 15 eur though!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2019)

DP said:


> A bit too orangey for me, but still a lovely brew. But 15 eur though!


I know, it'll be £12 a pint here though. Or £8 for 2/3, which is probably closer to can size.


----------



## Maverick Goose (26 Apr 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I know, it'll be £12 a pint here though. Or £8 for 2/3, which is probably closer to can size.


I usually pay about £5-£8 for a can of Cloudwater to take away from the Fell Bar, Penrith. They had Burning Sky Plateau on tap t'other night, a most excellent session pale which punches well above its 3.5%. Finished with a half of Death (Even More Death Actually) from Northern Monk...as always seek and ye shall find. These guys really know how to brew a stoatin'stout. Which reminds me, I'm off to Glesca and Embra next Wednesday for culture vulturing purposes...I'm sure I'll try a few fine ales while I'm there, especially as there's a Brewdog right across the road from Kelvingrove Art Gallery (handy, that). Slainte!


----------



## User169 (27 Apr 2019)

This is just great. The chili is hotter than I remember, but that’s No bad thing. My beer of 2019 so far.


----------



## theclaud (27 Apr 2019)

Having a consolatory Raspberry and Quince (ooooh) Berliner Weisse after a disappointing Swans second-half performance. Pleasant but not very Weisse. The guy who served me thought it was cider.


----------



## theclaud (27 Apr 2019)

Meanwhile, in Mojito Beer News...


View: https://twitter.com/hackneygazette/status/1121308465551630336?s=19


----------



## theclaud (27 Apr 2019)

Northern Monk Three Peaks Race. Not bad for 2.8%!


----------



## theclaud (27 Apr 2019)

Pub friend!


----------



## stephec (27 Apr 2019)

Morrison's is quickly turning into my supermarket of choice, today's expedition resulted in these for only fourteen English pounds. 

By the way, do you like the wire chicken?


----------



## User169 (27 Apr 2019)

theclaud said:


> Meanwhile, in Mojito Beer News...
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/hackneygazette/status/1121308465551630336?s=19




The Hackney Gazette has changed somewhat. When I lived there, the first few pages were always a catalogue of stabbings and shootings. 

Now it’s all craft beer in celebration of brexiters. 

Progress!


----------



## Crackle (27 Apr 2019)

theclaud said:


> Pub friend!
> 
> View attachment 464226


Labrador: It's checking for dog biscuits.


----------



## rich p (27 Apr 2019)

Anyone know which way the biscuit thread is?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Apr 2019)

rich p said:


> Anyone know which the biscuit thread is?


I'd try the tea thread....


----------



## theclaud (27 Apr 2019)

Crackle said:


> Labrador: It's checking for dog biscuits.


Natch. However the most ruthless biscuiteer I know is a cocker spaniel. It carries a heart of pure stone for the unbiscuited.


----------



## theclaud (27 Apr 2019)

rich p said:


> Anyone know which way the biscuit thread is?


I think the word you are looking for is 'bikkit'.

Anyway I have chosen to greet nightfall with a bottle of Day Time...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Apr 2019)

theclaud said:


> I think the word you are looking for is 'bikkit'.
> 
> Anyway I have chosen to greet nightfall with a bottle of Day Time...
> 
> View attachment 464255


Pray tell me, what is a fractional IPA? Do they only sell it in 1/2ves and 1/3rds?


----------



## nickyboy (27 Apr 2019)

Torrside Brewery in New Mills seems to be going from strength to strength.

I am Spartacus American IPA.6.8% and packed with bitter, juicy loveliness. All we need is @rich p to visit again and we can make a proper night of it


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Apr 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Pray tell me, what is a fractional IPA? Do they only sell it in 1/2ves and 1/3rds?


Siren used to do a "Quarter IPA", which, if memory serves, was around 2ish % abv. I remember having some on a roasting hot day in Oxford, and it was extremely refreshing.

So a fractional IPA is one brewed at less than what the brewer feels is the typical strength for the style. Frank?






As for me, I was the designated driver today, so I had a couple of bottles of Vanderstreek's "Playground IPA" <0.5% abv

It's an alcohol free IPA, and quite a good one - possibly a little sweet and chemically, but better than Becks Blue, or coca cola.


----------



## srw (28 Apr 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Pray tell me, what is a fractional IPA? Do they only sell it in 1/2ves and 1/3rds?


Perhaps it's been distilled?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Apr 2019)

DP said:


> Barry from Finance hits up Antwerp!
> 
> Fruity, hoppy with a good pithy tang. I like Barry
> 
> ...


Right, incompetent editing but I have better things to do than editing right now


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Apr 2019)

Safely navigated from London Bridge to Deptford, I'm sampling a Brick orange and fennel Imperial stout. Brick have a talent for making beers taste like things that aren't listed. It's a licorice stout!




(The can to the left is a CW Dance Like Everyone is Watching brought for purely sampling purposes)


----------



## Daddy Pig (29 Apr 2019)

Night away from the kiddies means its beer o clock for me... 

First up a Cloudwater Dipa followed by a pint of simcoe single hop. Creamy and rather underwhelming although OK, but then again I've just drunk the DIPA which may have crushed all taste buds.







Looking forward to a tempest red eye later and possibly the chocolate fudge stout.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Apr 2019)

Boy, this Kernel Bière de Saison is sour enough to pour on my chips, not that I have any....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Apr 2019)

I've not had a Kriek for ages and I've never drunk it from the keg. Tis very very cherry.




I may need a proper beer soon though...


----------



## marinyork (29 Apr 2019)

Kozel pils from the Czech republic





Edit: had a postmeister doppel bock after. Strong flavour. Lowenbrau on tap. One of the only pubs open in town on a Monday and an excellent italian bartender.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Apr 2019)

Daddy Pig said:


> First up a Cloudwater Dipa followed by a pint of simcoe single hop. Creamy and rather underwhelming although OK, but then again I've just drunk the DIPA which may have crushed all taste buds.
> 
> 
> View attachment 464485
> ...


Hmm, Cloudwater Dipa, you say? This is a Likeable Orange Liquid, a highly hoppy flavour bomb concocted with the Other Half. This may take me some time.....


----------



## theclaud (29 Apr 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Boy, this Kernel Bière de Saison is sour enough to pour on my chips, *not that I have any....*


Schoolboy error.


----------



## rich p (30 Apr 2019)

West Side IPA, from the Lost Pier brewery on draught. Nicely balanced hippy bitter flavour and ready for the footie.
COYS!


----------



## nickyboy (30 Apr 2019)

rich p said:


> West Side IPA, from the Lost Pier brewery on draught. Nicely balanced hippy bitter flavour and ready for the footie.
> COYS!
> View attachment 464573


You may as well get totally bladdered and forget the match


----------



## rich p (30 Apr 2019)

nickyboy said:


> You may as well get totally bladdered and forget the match


Useless bunch of twats!


----------



## Daddy Pig (30 Apr 2019)

rich p said:


> Useless bunch of twats!


Did Ajax clean up...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 May 2019)

Daddy Pig said:


> Did Ajax clean up...


They seem to have had more Vim....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 May 2019)

Anyhow, there's a craft beer festival in Deptford this afternoon and tomorrow. Some decent brewers:

Fourpure // Boutilliers // Five Points // Big Hug // Fierce Beer // Brixton // Red Church // Jeffersons // One Mile End // Brick Brewery // Little Faith // Real Al Brewery // Canopy // Orbit Brewery // Partizan Brewing // Mondo Brewing // Anspach and Hobday // Brew by Numbers // Old Kent Road Brewery

The beer feast is being organised by Hop Stuff, a brewery currently locked out of their brewery, a brewery which has lost its brewers, its financial director, etc. They had to shut down their operation in new premises because they didn't get round to getting themselves a licence to brew at the new address. This loss of production may have lost them a lot of money - perhaps that's why the landlord changed the locks. They're in free fall. 

I hope this doesn't mean it's going to be raining as well as just cold.....


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Torrside Brewery in New Mills seems to be going from strength to strength.
> 
> I am Spartacus American IPA.6.8% and packed with bitter, juicy loveliness. All we need is @rich p to visit again and we can make a proper night of it
> 
> View attachment 464270



Torrside do some crackers-hopefully their beers will be more widely seen outside Derbyshire. West of the Sun did pop up at Carlisle Beer Festival last November...surprise surprise it had run out by the time I got there.
.


deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've not had a Kriek for ages and I've never drunk it from the keg. Tis very very cherry.
> View attachment 464491
> 
> I may need a proper beer soon though...


Good Kriek!


----------



## uphillstruggler (3 May 2019)

rich p said:


> West Side IPA, from the Lost Pier brewery on draught. Nicely balanced hippy bitter flavour and ready for the footie.
> COYS!
> View attachment 464573



Nice glass - Meantime Yakima Red is my favourite all time ale. if you can call it ale.

shame about the team


----------



## uphillstruggler (3 May 2019)

Just received my first beer52 case, not sure I’ll carry on but we’ll see 

I’m starting with some pale ale although it may be a stout sort of evening wot with the rain and all


----------



## Spartak (3 May 2019)

Not too bad for 0.5%....


----------



## uphillstruggler (4 May 2019)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 464981
> 
> 
> Not too bad for 0.5%....



I’d agree

I was pleasantly surprised by it too


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 May 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> View attachment 464959
> Just received my first beer52 case, not sure I’ll carry on but we’ll see
> 
> I’m starting with some pale ale although it may be a stout sort of evening wot with the rain and all


That Paradize bottle has got to be a Partizan beer but I don't know it. What is it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 May 2019)

Anyhow, after a rather boozy night, I just found a wayward parakeet in my pannier.


----------



## uphillstruggler (4 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That Paradize bottle has got to be a Partizan beer but I don't know it. What is it?



It’s this, I’ll post when I try it

I like this beer52 idea, I’ve tried some mour and wild beer before but a good lot of it I haven’t 

Anyway, tried a couple last night. The limes one was better than I thought it would be.

The stout is lovely, I’m glad there’s only one as the number on the side is bigger than I would usually get involved with


----------



## uphillstruggler (4 May 2019)

Then, there’s this stout, a little sweeter than the last but good anyhow

6. Something % so even bigger numbers than the last so I’d usually steer clear - definitely couldn’t be labelled as a session stout


----------



## derrick (4 May 2019)

Had a few beers in Belgium this week.There where a few more but these where all good.


----------



## Spartak (5 May 2019)

My reward after climbing up Sugar Loaf Mountain...


----------



## User169 (5 May 2019)

Dark sugar, tart, a little woody tannin. Just lovely. Got some piggy cheeks gently braising in it.


----------



## User169 (5 May 2019)

Poos.


----------



## theclaud (5 May 2019)

DP said:


> Poos.
> 
> View attachment 465251


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 May 2019)

Now here's a choice - do I go for Death or Glory?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 May 2019)

I had a taste of this earlier on. The are very few beers dedicated to tyre pressure and - bonus - it's excellent!


----------



## theclaud (5 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Now here's a choice - do I go for Death or Glory?
> View attachment 465259


Glory first, then death. Obvs.


----------



## theclaud (5 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had a taste of this earlier on. The are very few beers dedicated to tyre pressure and - bonus - it's excellent!
> View attachment 465265


'Very few'?!


----------



## User169 (5 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had a taste of this earlier on. The are very few beers dedicated to tyre pressure and - bonus - it's excellent!
> View attachment 465265



Seriously want!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 May 2019)

theclaud said:


> Glory first, then death. Obvs.



With Death at 12% you may well be right....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 May 2019)

theclaud said:


> 'Very few'?!


How many can you name?


----------



## User169 (5 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> How many can you name?



I think that was TCs point!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 May 2019)

DP said:


> I think that was TCs point!


I guessed so but it's still very few. 

Anyways, back to business: I cheated and cracked open a Northern Monk Salted Caramel Star, which is described as a Dessert Mocha Porter. Goes very well after pizza.


----------



## Profpointy (5 May 2019)

How about this Westvleteren ! :

Got it in a most unlikely seeming bar in the marina in Portishead (the Siren's Call) after a 12 mile walk from Bristol. The landlord is an enthusiast for Belgian Beer and stocks 50+ varieties. Having had a Triple Karmelite (arguably my favourite beer) much enhanced by being served in the correct glass I glanced at the beer menu - my god he's got Westvleteren ! For those not in the know this is regularly claimed as "the best beer in the world" It is brewed by trappiste monks in small quantities and only sold in single cases to callers in person, which would include the landlord on his Belgian beer runs

By way of tasting notes it is a complex, strong, rich and chocolatey brew, not miles away from the much more readily found Rochefort 10." Best beer in the world" - maybe / maybe not but a fine brew undeniably. I'm privileged to have been able to try it albeit at a premium price but not a piss take price (£15 - ouch, but hey ho). Rest of the belgian fine beers were a perfectly reasonable fiver or so.

On balance I prefer the "tripel" styles rather than the darker doubles or said Westie, so my own "best beer in the world" list is perhaps Kermelite, St Feuillien Tripel, Kasteel Tripel ir maybe Westmalle Tripel, though with the abive Westie or Rochefort 10 contenders for a darker alternative,

A real treat to be able to try such a thing in such and unlikely location


----------



## derrick (5 May 2019)

Profpointy said:


> How about this Westvleteren ! :
> 
> Got it in a most unlikely seeming bar in the marina in Portishead (the Siren's Call) after a 12 mile walk from Bristol. The landlord is an enthusiast for Belgian Beer and stocks 50+ varieties. Having had a Triple Karmelite (arguably my favourite beer) much enhanced by being served in the correct glass I glanced at the beer menu - my god he's got Westvleteren ! For those not in the know this is regularly claimed as "the best beer in the world" It is brewed by trappiste monks in small quantities and only sold in single cases to callers in person, which would include the landlord on his Belgian beer runs
> 
> ...


The bar we went into in Ghent had a good beer menu. Below is a small selection.


----------



## Profpointy (5 May 2019)

derrick said:


> View attachment 465317
> 
> The bar we went into in Ghent had a good beer menu. Below is a small selection.
> View attachment 465315
> ...



We spent a few days in Ghent visiting many bars and which was my first serious tasting of the wonders of Belgian beer. Sadly I didn't take notes at the time , so have had to repeat many of the tastings. Our motorbike tour took in Ghent, Ypres (a stunningly beautiful town rebuilt after being flattened by shelling in the Great War, then to the Ardennes. Subsequent trip took in Bruges.

I really like Belgium.

One could argue "best beer in the world" till the cows home home but I'd need a lot of convincing it wasn't from Belgium


----------



## derrick (5 May 2019)

Profpointy said:


> We spent a few days in Ghent visiting many bars and which was my first serious tasting of the wonders of Belgian beer. Sadly I didn't take notes at the time , so have had to repeat many of the tastings. Our motorbike tour took in Ghent, Ypres (a stunningly beautiful town rebuilt after being flattened by shelling in the Great War, then to the Ardennes. Subsequent trip took in Bruges.
> 
> I really like Belgium.
> 
> One could argue "best beer in the world" till the cows home home but I'd need a lot of convincing it wasn't from Belgium


We are going back to Ghent in July. We have some unfinished business there. We only got through a few on the first page.


----------



## rich p (6 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had a taste of this earlier on. The are very few beers dedicated to tyre pressure and - bonus - it's excellent!
> View attachment 465265


I thought PSI was something to do with mis-selling mortgages 
Not many beers about that either


----------



## Daddy Pig (6 May 2019)

Waitrose selling Erdinger Pikantus for £1.75! Mummy Pig only sent me to get the roast but went home with 24 beers as well...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2019)

I've been so good till now ....a nice tangy Weisse called Berliner Heist (London Beer Factory)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2019)

Brew by Numbers 55, a double IPA that they only sell by the half. 2 X 1/2 = 1. So it's a single IPA.


----------



## stephec (6 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Brew by Numbers 55, a double IPA that they only sell by the half. 2 X 1/2 = 1. So it's a single IPA.
> View attachment 465462


Can you not just ask for two halves in a pint pot?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2019)

stephec said:


> Can you not just ask for two halves in a pint pot?


I asked for a half for my invisible friend but apparently she didn't look old enough.


----------



## albal (6 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Brew by Numbers 55, a double IPA that they only sell by the half. 2 X 1/2 = 1. So it's a single IPA.
> View attachment 465462


 I guess it's over 6% alc?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2019)

Aye, 8.2%. but as I'm in my 60s I should be able to choose.

But moving on, I'm now on another BBNo, a black IPA, which is numbered 11, therefore a fifth of the 55 DIPA. Looks bigger though ...


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 May 2019)

DP said:


> Dark sugar, tart, a little woody tannin. Just lovely. Got some piggy cheeks gently braising in it.
> 
> View attachment 465224


Pork cheeks are such a great cut as long as you cook them slowly; cheap as well. I've got a load of Ribs but you need a decent sized rack (calling @Fnaar ) as there's not a lot of meat on them. NOPI (by Ottolenghi has good recipes for both in it). Death is a cracking beer, currently on tap at Fell Penrith and I thoroughly enjoyed asking for a half of death t'other need. On my last visit to Glasgow, I had a 16.5% IPA (Anarchist Alchemist) at Brewdog Kelvingrove...who let the dogs out?The Ferrous Red from Merchant City Brewing, also based in Glasgow, was a most excellent malty red lager -have a Dunkel in this one. Plus I got a load of Beavertown 8 Ball and Goose Island Urban Wheat in Yellow Sticker Land.


----------



## uphillstruggler (7 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Now here's a choice - do I go for Death or Glory?
> View attachment 465259



Blimey, there’s big numbers right there


----------



## uphillstruggler (7 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That Paradize bottle has got to be a Partizan beer but I don't know it. What is it?



Well @deptfordmarmoset 

The Paradize is bloody lovely 

I love blackberries and there is a subtle hint with this

Highly recommended


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 May 2019)

Howling Hops Street Porter. Nicely roasted barley that's almost bitter but seems to veer off into coffee and licorice territory before it bites. I like it


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 May 2019)

And a Verdant Light Bulb, an extra pale ale which goes down a dry grapefruit road. Irish musicians in the background


----------



## theclaud (8 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Irish musicians in the background


He adds, hastily, when he sees the state of the focus...


----------



## Wobblers (8 May 2019)

theclaud said:


> He adds, hastily, when he sees the state of the focus...



Be fair, I don't think that photography was the highest priority for @deptfordmarmoset at the time...


----------



## theclaud (8 May 2019)

McWobble said:


> Be fair, I don't think that photography was the highest priority for @deptfordmarmoset at the time...


To be fair, he could be influenced by @rich p's _oeuvre_.


----------



## stephec (9 May 2019)

Just popped into Lidl for some schnitzel, none in stock unfortunately, and found out that they have a beer festival on, well a very mini one at least. 

£4 for a stein and 0.95l of beer, how could I say no?


----------



## Daddy Pig (9 May 2019)

stephec said:


> Just popped into Lidl for some schnitzel, none in stock unfortunately, and found out that they have a beer festival on, well a very mini one at least.
> 
> £4 for a stein and 0.95l of beer, how could I say no?
> 
> View attachment 465767


Sit back and feel clever Mr Ein Stein!


----------



## nickyboy (9 May 2019)

Daddy Pig said:


> Sit back and feel clever Mr Ein Stein!


You get a Nickyboy "bazinga!" for that one


----------



## nickyboy (10 May 2019)

There is hope for us all....

https://local12.com/news/local/local-man-drinks-only-beer-for-46-days-loses-44-pounds


----------



## stephec (10 May 2019)

stephec said:


> Just popped into Lidl for some schnitzel, none in stock unfortunately, and found out that they have a beer festival on, well a very mini one at least.
> 
> £4 for a stein and 0.95l of beer, how could I say no?
> 
> View attachment 465767


I had the smaller can of festbeer last night, I might have to put a peg on my nose and force the big one down. 

The Lomond was a strange one, typical modern IPA, but not clear or full on cloudy either, a kind of murkiness that made it seem to taste a bit thin.


----------



## Daddy Pig (10 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> There is hope for us all....
> 
> https://local12.com/news/local/local-man-drinks-only-beer-for-46-days-loses-44-pounds



I should try that but I'm sure mummy pig would complain about the smell... and just imagine the pan splatter!


----------



## theclaud (11 May 2019)

Daddy Pig said:


> I should try that but I'm sure mummy pig would complain about the smell... and just imagine the pan splatter!


TMI?


----------



## Daddy Pig (11 May 2019)

theclaud said:


> TMI?


TMI/IBS take your pick!


----------



## Crackle (11 May 2019)

Not sure I've ever been served a beer in a crystal glass before


----------



## Daddy Pig (11 May 2019)

Pale ale with apricot and lychee. Although not sour this would make an excellent one! Mixes well with the aroma of the masaman curry I'm cooking up!


----------



## nickyboy (11 May 2019)

Gonna be a mad one in Manchester


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 May 2019)

Golden hen for me right now


----------



## rich p (11 May 2019)

Snap glass! Different content, may the Lord have mercy on our souls @DP...


----------



## Crackle (12 May 2019)

Northern Monk


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 May 2019)

Deya Dust My Broom and a Wild Beer Fruitbooter. The Deya is somewhere between a pale and an IPA, the Wild Beer is a sour with raspberry and pink peppercorns.


----------



## Crackle (12 May 2019)

rich p said:


> Snap glass! Different content, may the Lord have mercy on our souls @DP...
> 
> View attachment 466069


I got told off for buying a Delirium Tremors glass. Mrs C said it wasn't funny and shouldn't be made light of. I didn't admit I'd only bought it because it had pink elephants on and shuffled off to read what Delirium Tremors actually were.


----------



## uphillstruggler (12 May 2019)

stephec said:


> I had the smaller can of festbeer last night, I might have to put a peg on my nose and force the big one down.
> 
> The Lomond was a strange one, typical modern IPA, but not clear or full on cloudy either, a kind of murkiness that made it seem to taste a bit thin.



I’d agree with you about the Lomand, it starts out ok but doesn’t go anywhere

This is nicer imo from Lidl at the moment


----------



## uphillstruggler (12 May 2019)

This is a favourite 

Marstons used to brew it for Tesco, it was called revisionist rye pale ale but it was discontinued 

Fast forward and Sainsbury’s now stock it as this

And I’m glad about it


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 May 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> View attachment 466265
> View attachment 466264
> This is a favourite
> 
> ...


I never quite got rye beers - somehow, they're always on the edge of being enjoyable but don't quite make the grade for me. I do love the colour of them, though.


----------



## stephec (12 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> Not sure I've ever been served a beer in a crystal glass before
> 
> View attachment 466021


At least they took the flowers out first.


----------



## stephec (12 May 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> View attachment 466233
> 
> 
> I’d agree with you about the Lomand, it starts out ok but doesn’t go anywhere
> ...


I wouldn't bother with the Steamtown IPA, it reminded me of medicine, I've just poured half of it away and open up a Big Job.


----------



## uphillstruggler (13 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I never quite got rye beers - somehow, they're always on the edge of being enjoyable but don't quite make the grade for me. I do love the colour of them, though.



There’s a lot of rye pales thatvdont make the grade, a Guinness version springs to mind but this has more going for it, 

For £1.50 per bottle, it’s gotta be worth a punt

Marstons used to brew Lidl’s Amber Adder too which was a ridiculously good beer for the price but they stopped a while ago - I think one of the Kent breweries make it now and I don’t like it


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 May 2019)

Wild Beer Bruty and the Yeast. It's a refreshing brut IPA.


----------



## pjd57 (13 May 2019)

Enjoyed a large bottle of Morretti tonight.
Only £1:60 from Iceland ( the beer is from Italy )
Last time I had it on draught in Glasgow it was almost a fiver a pint.


----------



## User169 (14 May 2019)

First proper craft place I've found in Gent and they have BBNo on tap. Most excellent!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 May 2019)

DP said:


> First proper craft place I've found in Gent and they have BBNo on tap. Most excellent!
> 
> View attachment 466499


Is that BBNo's TDH? They had some at a local beer festival but it would have knocked me out. It's important to pace yourself.....


----------



## User169 (14 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is that BBNo's TDH? They had some at a local beer festival but it would have knocked me out. It's important to pace yourself.....



This is 55, a DIPA. Pacing myself before I hit up the 85 TIPA!


----------



## User169 (14 May 2019)

#funnyforbelgium


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 May 2019)

DP said:


> This is 55, a DIPA. Pacing myself before I hit up the 85 TIPA!


Sorry, the TIPA was the beer I meant. The 55 is pretty good, isn't it. 

Anyhow, meet Pam, she's a Pressure Drop spring seasonal sour. It's more a Saison than a sour but a Spring seasonal Saison doesn't quite work as a description.


----------



## uphillstruggler (15 May 2019)

My starter last night, lovely


----------



## albal (15 May 2019)

California dreamin. West coast IPA from cross bay brewing Co. 5.7%. Really easy going pale ale, could get through a few of these after today, that's another story. + a big mistake. Gotta get back for the football tho,.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2019)

The very observant will notice an ant to the left of my pint. Rather appropriately, I'm drinking Little Creatures*.




* I've actually seen a solitary ant on this same table before. As I'm in the Montague Arms, I've christened my drinking companion Monty. No idea where he's got to now though....

Edit: it's ok, he's back, he was just having a little run around...


----------



## Spartak (17 May 2019)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 May 2019)

Tonight's theme is Danish beer. The one in the middle is a Pressure Drop NEIPA called Play the Dane, recommended to me by Nathan in the bottle shop. The grey and red cans around it, given the imaginative respective titles Red and Grey are DIPAs from a Cloudwater and Dry and Bitter collaboration. D&B are a Danish brewery NE of Copenhagen.




Skål!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 May 2019)

Duvel trip hop Citra (yet to see the Ltd Ed. one), lovely stuff.






Angry Mouse Golden Ale, super refreshing beer, zesty as per label.


----------



## Dirk (19 May 2019)

The perfect drink for this forum........


----------



## Spartak (19 May 2019)

This went down a treat after walking up Snowdon last weekend...


----------



## NorthernDave (19 May 2019)

Badger's The Cranborne Poacher, reduced to just 90p in Sainsbury's for no apparent reason.

Described as a rich and fruity ruby ale, which I'd agree with. Quite possibly the best bottle I've had in a good while and I can understand why it's a gold award winner.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 May 2019)

After an Anglo-Danish night, I'm now having an Anglo-Swedish afternoon. Now at London Calling Sweden sampling a Poppels' New England Pale. There's a NEIPA on the list but it'll look the same....


----------



## Poacher (19 May 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Badger's The Cranborne Poacher, reduced to just 90p in Sainsbury's for no apparent reason.
> 
> Described as a rich and fruity ruby ale, which I'd agree with. Quite possibly the best bottle I've had in a good while and I can understand why it's a gold award winner.
> 
> View attachment 467130


Is that Poacher's Choice under a new name?


----------



## NorthernDave (19 May 2019)

Poacher said:


> Is that Poacher's Choice under a new name?



It could be - Poacher's Choice isn't listed on their website any more and it looks like the marketing department have been busy updating the branding across the range:
https://www.badgerbeers.com/our-beers/cranborne-poacher/

Regardless of that it's a cracking beer and I'll keep an eye out for it again, although at 5.7% it's not a session ale. I wish I'd emptied the shelf of it yesterday.


----------



## User169 (19 May 2019)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Duvel trip hop Citra (yet to see the Ltd Ed. one), lovely stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> > Only seen the Cashmere version in one place in Gent. They were limiting the amount you could buy, so I think it really is quite limited. An interesting coconut flavour.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 May 2019)

Swedish sampling Sunday continues ...


----------



## uphillstruggler (20 May 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Badger's The Cranborne Poacher, reduced to just 90p in Sainsbury's for no apparent reason.
> 
> Described as a rich and fruity ruby ale, which I'd agree with. Quite possibly the best bottle I've had in a good while and I can understand why it's a gold award winner.
> 
> View attachment 467130



I like this thread for lots of reasons but this is the main reason why.

I have tried to like the badger ales but just cant get on with them. I have even called into the brewery a couple of times on my way past just to make sure the shop bought stuff wasn't a little close to date or badly kept.

it goes to show that one mans idea of good doesn't mean another's. still, I do like the recommendations and trying the various beers showcased.

keep up the beer work


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 May 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> I like this thread for lots of reasons but this is the main reason why.
> 
> I have tried to like the badger ales but just cant get on with them. I have even called into the brewery a couple of times on my way past just to make sure the shop bought stuff wasn't a little close to date or badly kept.
> 
> ...


If we all liked the same beer then there'd be only one beer to drink. Can't be having that.


----------



## uphillstruggler (20 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If we all liked the same beer then there'd be only one beer to drink. Can't be having that.



close the post of the week competition now.

well said sir


----------



## albal (20 May 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> I like this thread for lots of reasons but this is the main reason why.
> 
> I have tried to like the badger ales but just cant get on with them. I have even called into the brewery a couple of times on my way past just to make sure the shop bought stuff wasn't a little close to date or badly kept.
> 
> ...


Never been a great Hall & Woodhouse fan, tanglefoot the exception, just down the road from me, hence plenty of experience. 

from Orkney brewery, dark ale. Not too bad.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 May 2019)

By the Horns Passionade, a passion fruit pale. Good fruit tones, rather bitter for a pale. And it's very pale!





ADDENDUM: while I'm out - a Saltaire Triple Choc Stout...

Bugrit, phone's decided to become challenging and has reversed the pics. Meh


----------



## Crackle (20 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> View attachment 467334
> View attachment 467332
> By the Horns Passionade, a passion fruit pale. Good fruit tones, rather bitter for a pale. And it's very pale!
> View attachment 467332
> ...


The phone you say..........right....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> The phone you say..........right....


Perhaps there was a number I could have phoned to get it sorted but I didn't know what it was.


----------



## John the Monkey (20 May 2019)

Sunlander (Stonehouse Brewery, 3.7%)





Falling more in to the "Gold", than Pale Ale category for my money, this is a pleasant, light bodied beer with a decent dash of lemony bitterness and a touch of peppery spice.

Ideal for a warm day in a beer garden, I think.


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> After an Anglo-Danish night, I'm now having an Anglo-Swedish afternoon. Now at London Calling Sweden sampling a Poppels' New England Pale. There's a NEIPA on the list but it'll look the same....
> View attachment 467188


Bork Bork! Anyone for tennis?


----------



## Daddy Pig (21 May 2019)

Lunch at the Warren House in on Dartmoor... 





Keeping it local with a Roam brewery (formally Tavy Ales) American Ale, nice and hoppy at 5.2%. Beer snacks are good too!


----------



## uphillstruggler (21 May 2019)

This has been my tipple for the last couple of nights

I’ve been given a shed load of beer and the Brewdog is the start.

I like it


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> View attachment 467482
> View attachment 467481
> This has been my tipple for the last couple of nights
> 
> ...


Have you just had a beerthday?


----------



## uphillstruggler (21 May 2019)

Not something I would normally pick up, it’s a present from a mate.

Glad he bought it for me

It actually does have a peaches and cream initial mouth taste but finishes with a slightly bitter sweet tange 

Marvellous


----------



## uphillstruggler (21 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Have you just had a beerthday?



Not yet, soon and a reasonably significant one

The party was at the weekend- looks like I’m pretty easy to buy for


----------



## User169 (23 May 2019)

Fou'Foune from Cantillon. Don't think I've ever seen it on tap before outside Cantillon itself. A lot less tart than I remember.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2019)

DP said:


> Fou'Foune from Cantillon. Don't think I've ever seen it on tap before outside Cantillon itself. A lot less tart than I remember.
> 
> View attachment 467609


That's a bit much for breakfast, isn't it?


----------



## User169 (23 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's a bit much for breakfast, isn't it?



Most important meal of the day!


----------



## uphillstruggler (23 May 2019)

Out for a pint in my local sports and social club last night 

Delighted to see this on tap, very well kept as is all of their beer


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2019)

Little Faith's 'Leap of Faith' (it's their 2nd successful lot of this NEIPA) is really very good. I reckon it stands comparison with Cloudwater. Which is high praise for what is essentially a 'Gypsy brewery.'


----------



## Blue Hills (23 May 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Enjoyed a large bottle of Morretti tonight.
> Only £1:60 from Iceland ( the beer is from Italy )
> Last time I had it on draught in Glasgow it was almost a fiver a pint.


You paid a fiver for supposedly "draught" Italian beer?
Why oh why?


----------



## pjd57 (23 May 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> You paid a fiver for supposedly "draught" Italian beer?
> Why oh why?


In a restaurant. You ask for beer , they bring it over.
Price is on the bill later on.


----------



## albal (23 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> View attachment 467334
> View attachment 467332
> By the Horns Passionade, a passion fruit pale. Good fruit tones, rather bitter for a pale. And it's very pale!
> View attachment 467332
> ...


 How was the triple choc stout? Alc vol?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2019)

albal said:


> How was the triple choc stout? Alc vol?


Pretty good, a bit more roasted barley than super chocolatey so I was a little disappointed from being slightly misled. A good beer though, from a brewery I know nothing about. Not a big %, under 6%.


----------



## Blue Hills (23 May 2019)

pjd57 said:


> In a restaurant. You ask for beer , they bring it over.
> Price is on the bill later on.


Wouldn't dream of giving a restaurant like that my custom.
If I was paying.
And what makes you think it was even draught in any meaningful sense?


----------



## uphillstruggler (24 May 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> You paid a fiver for supposedly "draught" Italian beer?
> Why oh why?



I asked the same question in a pub recently, cos it’s’ bierra moretti’came the answer


----------



## Spartak (24 May 2019)

Pint of Avocet ale from the Exeter Brewery...... Enjoyed in the sun outside the Swan Inn, Noss Mayo....


----------



## theclaud (24 May 2019)

DP said:


> Fou'Foune from Cantillon. Don't think I've ever seen it on tap before outside Cantillon itself. A lot less tart than I remember.
> 
> View attachment 467609


It's not often on this thread that the food looks as good as the beer. I believe the word is 'Yumtus'.


----------



## uphillstruggler (25 May 2019)

It’s hot today so a lager is in order


----------



## User169 (25 May 2019)

Well the boycott didn't last long! A West coast-style C hop brew. Brewed with West Yorks Ale yeast - the Tim Taylor strain I think - presumably accounting for the name. Classic piney bitterness with a slightly sweet finish. At 4,7% it goes down rather easy.


----------



## Spartak (25 May 2019)

Nice pint of Salcombe Seahorse in The Dolphin Inn, Newton Ferrers, Devon.


----------



## MossCommuter (25 May 2019)

Dinosaur


----------



## Crackle (25 May 2019)

And a sloth above


----------



## nickyboy (25 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> And a sloth above



Below the dinosaur is an Ichthyosaur skull


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 May 2019)

A Gypsy Hill NEIPA called Amity. Friendliness itself!





And, home again, I'm about to have A Gong Bath with a Priestess. I'll probably fancy another beer after that....


----------



## Daddy Pig (26 May 2019)

Jalapeño IPA, great nose of fresh cut chillies and hops. Small kick of heat but well balanced. Very drinkable!


----------



## theclaud (26 May 2019)

DP said:


> Well the boycott didn't last long!


Oodathortit?!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 May 2019)

I was lucky enough to come across a cask East London Brewery Orchid vanilla mild, which apparently won CAMRA best of class last year. Mild is a pretty rare style these days, which I think is a missed opportunity. Well, ELB took up the challenge and came up with a very good mild.




Followed by a Bad Seed Extra Pale Ale. Not bad, not special though.





Wylam, bless 'em, have come up with a perfect beer for European election results. And it's really excellent too.


----------



## John the Monkey (27 May 2019)

Rugby Ale (Church End, 5.0%)




The dark colour rather belies a slightly light body. It tastes, I think, like a good best bitter, with an interesting slightly chocolatey note - I wish the tastes lingered more than they do though.


----------



## NorthernDave (27 May 2019)

Enjoyed a pint of Hen Harrier - a "_spectacular Golden Pale Ale_" from Bowland Brewery at Clitheroe.






"Spectacular" is possibly pushing things a bit, but it was a very drinkable pint with _soft citrus and peach flavours intertwined _according to the blurb and I wouldn't disagree with that.
A good session ale at 4.0% and helping a good cause too: https://www.bowlandbrewery.com/whats-on/news/bowland-brewery-joins-forces-with-rspb/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2019)

I got bored so came out to see what was new at the White Hart. Long Drift, an organic pineapple kettle sour from a London Beer Factory and Black Isles Brewery collaboration. Could be a bit more sour to bring out the pineapple more but pretty good all the same.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2019)

A Pinball, Collab between Track and Howling Hops. A very intense and dank NEIPA. One to sip.


----------



## uphillstruggler (29 May 2019)

Both very good although the mad squirrel is a cut above

Edit: I couldn’t think of a reasonable description for the Mad Squirrel but it says it on the tin really. Refreshing like a lager and tasty like a session IPA is as best as I can come up with, some citrus tropical tastes but that’s where my beer snobbery ends

I would definitely drink this in a pub if it was on tap, and it would likely be more than a couple


----------



## albal (30 May 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Enjoyed a pint of Hen Harrier - a "_spectacular Golden Pale Ale_" from Bowland Brewery at Clitheroe.
> 
> View attachment 468323
> 
> ...


I popped in last week, sadly only the deer stalker stout grabbed my attention.


----------



## User169 (30 May 2019)

Bank holiday! Prolly about as good as it gets for a new wave IPA in NL.


----------



## albal (30 May 2019)

Woods take 5 IPA 5.2 %. Hoppy, ipa. Not as much as them Oakham brewery beers. Of which I,m thankful. A nice pint.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 May 2019)

Siren have just done another Project Barista, which is an apparently annual doing silly things with hops and coffee event. I'm just about to open a Double Double. It's a double dry hopped coffee pale.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 May 2019)

Oh, the Bourbon Turkish imperial stout is lush! Barrel-aged in bourbon barrels, 11%. Best of the four.


----------



## Paulus (30 May 2019)

I found this brewery at the weekend. I was at the Herts. county show and they had a beer tent there. Very nice brews. I tried the Pale ale, and very nice it was. They have now moved to new premises in Wheathampsted.
http://www.farrbrew.com/ourbeer#our-beers


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> I found this brewery at the weekend. I was at the Herts. county show and they had a beer tent there. Very nice brews. I tried the Pale ale, and very nice it was. They have now moved to new premises in Wheathampsted.
> http://www.farrbrew.com/ourbeer#our-beers
> View attachment 468698


By Hampstead coincidence, the beer I'm currently enjoying (see posts above yours) was brewed in Finchampstead.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 May 2019)

Stopped off for a pint of Saltaire Blonde on the way home tonight - a safe bet and a fine pint, normally.

Unfortunately it was poorly kept and served - I should have sent it back but I'd just got off a packed train with the heating on full, and the first third it didn't touch the sides...


----------



## uphillstruggler (31 May 2019)

If you come across this, buy it 

Absolutely everything a session ipa should be


----------



## theclaud (31 May 2019)

Pudding.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 May 2019)

theclaud said:


> Pudding.
> 
> View attachment 468729


Pudding IPA!


----------



## Maverick Goose (31 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was lucky enough to come across a cask East London Brewery Orchid vanilla mild, which apparently won CAMRA best of class last year. Mild is a pretty rare style these days, which I think is a missed opportunity. Well, ELB took up the challenge and came up with a very good mild.
> View attachment 468230
> 
> Followed by a Bad Seed Extra Pale Ale. Not bad, not special though.
> ...



A strong contender for greatest beer title as well-you can't go wrong with Wylam (Galatia DDH session pale at the Fell bar in Penrith was very welcome when it's coming down yaal watter outside. Mild is an underrated beer style in my book , a rareish bird outsoide its native Black Country (bostin!)


----------



## uphillstruggler (31 May 2019)

theclaud said:


> Pudding.
> 
> View attachment 468729


 
I do like their beers, never had a bad one


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 May 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> A strong contender for greatest beer title as well-you can't go wrong with Wylam (Galatia DDH session pale at the Fell bar in Penrith was very welcome when it's coming down yaal watter outside. Mild is an underrated beer style in my book as well.



Yeah agree on mild as I've menched before. 

Had this baby last week, mucho yumtus.






Chortle...

￼


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 May 2019)

Bog Hopper. A pint of Beast. Somewhere between a fruity Saison and a Pale. Interesting. It comes from Muff, Co Donegal.


----------



## SteveF (1 Jun 2019)

Hi @DP , any recommendations for Leuven or Antwerp?


----------



## User169 (1 Jun 2019)

SteveF said:


> Hi @DP , any recommendations for Leuven or Antwerp?



I'm afraid I don't know Leuven at all and don't know Antwerp especially well. The two beer places I've been to in Antwerp are Beerlovers (good selection, helpful bar peeps, but pricey) and Billie's Bier Cafeteria (good selection, maybe more of a studenty vibe and a little cheaper than Beerlovers). 

I think @deptfordmarmoset was in Antwerp last Christmas so he may have some ideas of other places to go.

My non-beer tip for Antwerp would be to go take a wander around Zurenborg and admire the Art Nouveau townhouses.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jun 2019)

DP said:


> I'm afraid I don't know Leuven at all and don't know Antwerp especially well. The two beer places I've been to in Antwerp are Beerlovers (good selection, helpful bar peeps, but pricey) and Billie's Bier Cafeteria (good selection, maybe more of a studenty vibe and a little cheaper than Beerlovers).
> 
> I think @deptfordmarmoset was in Antwerp last Christmas so he may have some ideas of other places to go.
> 
> My non-beer tip for Antwerp would be to go take a wander around Zurenborg and admire the Art Nouveau townhouses.


Yes, that's right. Good beer at Gollem (Suikerrui 28) but service was patchy to the point of being almost unobtainable.







I went over to the Kulminator bar (Vleminckveld 32) only to find it shut over the Christmas period. Shame because it sounded promising. Worth a try and a report back. Unless they shut for their Summer holidays.....
There's a lovely bottle shop near Gollem - Belgian Beers and Brews (Handschoenmarkt 8). The chap in the Santa hat 
was running it and he was extremely helpful.


----------



## SteveF (1 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, that's right. Good beer at Gollem (Suikerrui 28) but service was patchy to the point of being almost unobtainable.
> View attachment 468866
> View attachment 468869
> 
> ...


Thanks both


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jun 2019)

Leuven is the home of Stella Artois.

And I'm told the proper stuff is considerably better than the UK product bearing the name.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Jun 2019)

In Manchester with @theclaud @MossCommuter @nickyboy drinking real beer!





See if you can work out which is which?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Jun 2019)

I like Skol said:


> In Manchester with @theclaud @MossCommuter @nickyboy drinking real beer!
> View attachment 468917
> 
> See if you can work out which is which?



I rec it's theclaude on left and nickyboy on the right. Mossy is under the table, natch.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Jun 2019)

The palest pale ale ever, really nice beer though, especially when when you've been clearing shite out of your garage on the hottest day of the year. Wonderful stuff!


----------



## SteveF (1 Jun 2019)

Very poor pouring technique , I need more practice...


----------



## Spartak (1 Jun 2019)

Pravha in the beer garden, The Bull at Hinton.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jun 2019)

Mothership Brewery (an all woman brewery) have come up with a Watermelon Gose which ain't half bad.


----------



## Proto (1 Jun 2019)

SteveF said:


> Very poor pouring technique , I need more practice...
> 
> View attachment 468931



I’m in deep SW France, found a small wine and beer shop, and I’ve just had a .......

PS they had Fever Tree tonic water. Mrs Proto thrilled


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jun 2019)

Meantime Brewing Companies London Pale Ale

As you can see from the label it's quite hoppy. If I'm being honest, possibly a tad too hoppy for me, but it's proper beer after an afternoon at a family BBQ with nothing but mass produced internationally available lager to sup, so it'll do for now.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Jun 2019)

So yesterday with Mossy, Claud, Skol etc was a maelstrom of stupidly strong Northern monk stuff, marshmallow porters, mango lassi gose (was it a gose? I cant remember), something with hibiscus, Manchester tart (the beer not the tart) all washing down "Manchester Eggs" which are like Scotch Eggs, but with added black pudding and a pickled rather than conventional egg. Most dishes are improved with the addition of black pudding and the eggs were no different.


----------



## I like Skol (2 Jun 2019)

nickyboy said:


> So yesterday with Mossy, Claud, Skol etc was a maelstrom of stupidly strong Northern monk stuff, marshmallow porters, mango lassi gose (was it a gose? I cant remember), something with hibiscus, Manchester tart (the beer not the tart) all washing down "Manchester Eggs" which are like Scotch Eggs, but with added black pudding and a pickled rather than conventional egg. Most dishes are improved with the addition of black pudding and the eggs were no different.


I don't remember trying the Tart but I am surprised by your rather underwhelming review of the Manchester eggs. As I recall, they were the food of God's. From the crisp, crunchy outer coating, through the delightful peppery sausage meat/blackpudding combination right to the lightly pickled, perfectly cooked boiled egg centre. Every bite transported me closer to heaven.

I might pop back in there next weekend for a pint and another one of the celestial food balls.....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2019)

Gipsy Hill in collaboration with People Like Us (Danish?) have come up with a super fruity sour, like a concentrated Fierce red fruit sour. Yum.


----------



## User169 (2 Jun 2019)

You guys. I know you all like beer and that, but cool is Campari!! I am the queen mum!!


----------



## albal (2 Jun 2019)

sadlers brewery. Peaky blinders BIPA. 4.4%. Not my favorite, tho with the day I've had it'll do.


----------



## theclaud (2 Jun 2019)

DP said:


> You guys. I know you all like beer and that, but cool is Campari!! I am the queen mum!!
> 
> View attachment 469109


I farking love Campari.


----------



## theclaud (2 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Gipsy Hill in collaboration with People Like Us (Danish?) have come up with a super fruity sour, like a concentrated Fierce red fruit sour. Yum.
> View attachment 469106


That's quite a colour! This weekend I have had a Curse of Threepwood rhubarb and hibiscus sour, and an Omnipollo Bianca Mango Lassi Gose. Both good but a bit underwhelming on the sour front. Anyway... train beer...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Jun 2019)

DP said:


> You guys. I know you all like beer and that, but cool is Campari!! I am the queen mum!!
> 
> View attachment 469109



The shame...

And the Campari thread is feckin nowhere ---->>>><<<----<><><<<>>----!!!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Jun 2019)

Nice beer, bit too yeasty, went nuts after it was opened (the beer not me).







Dahn the fackin boozer, Hook Noton Sundial, a sub 4% pale with a lovely hoppy taste and finish.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Jun 2019)

DP said:


> You guys. I know you all like beer and that, but cool is Campari!! I am the queen mum!!
> 
> View attachment 469109


I quite like a Negroni once in a blue moon.
" _It lends the drinker a certain continental sophistication. And it doesn’t skimp on the ABV."_

https://www.esquire.com/food-drink/drinks/recipes/a3683/negroni-drink-recipe/


----------



## Crackle (3 Jun 2019)

DP said:


> You guys. I know you all like beer and that, but cool is Campari!! I am the queen mum!!
> 
> View attachment 469109


Nice 'ere innit



It could be TC and DP in that vid


----------



## nickyboy (3 Jun 2019)

@DP can be forgiven as he's "European". But anyone living in the British Isles who drinks Campari needs to have a good look at themselves


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Jun 2019)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Yeah agree on mild as I've menched before.
> 
> Had this baby last week, mucho yumtus.
> 
> ...



Mucho yumtus....amazeballs!


----------



## theclaud (3 Jun 2019)

nickyboy said:


> @DP can be forgiven as he's "European". But anyone living in the British Isles who drinks Campari needs to have a good look at themselves


He's from Basingstoke!!!

Anyway, Campari is brilliant. I think I might buy even a bottle today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jun 2019)

Popped out to redirect some mail but there's a pub on the way home 




Burnt Mill Pintle. Rather nice but the BBNo 21, another pale, was more to my taste. I then had the misfortune of sitting next to their beer cabinet with Northern Monk Patrons Project beers in it. 




Currently sampling the one on the right, North Sea Sessions, a DDH session IPA. Not NM's best but no bad either


----------



## User169 (4 Jun 2019)

theclaud said:


> He's from Basingstoke!!!
> 
> Anyway, Campari is brilliant. I think I might buy even a bottle today.



Spotted this in the offie today. Made with artichokes for an alternative negroni.






Don't worry - that was the last of the non-beer stuff!


----------



## User169 (4 Jun 2019)

Beer! Tired Hands outta PA and Tree House outta MA. 

The Tired Hands is a sticky bomb of dank. According to the Surgeon General (who she?) it's going to kill me one way or another: I can't think of a better recommendation!


----------



## albal (4 Jun 2019)

DBC - Yachtsman. 4.7%. Kind of like north American pale ale, deceptive ,worth opting for if it's around.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jun 2019)

11% of barrel aged barley wine by Siren. It's one of their annuals, 2018 being the year they put it into barrels, so it's this year's version. Drinking it at room temperature because I discovered that when I had a sample at the brewery this year it had already warmed up a little, which really brought out the flavour. It's a very winey barley wine and warmed up tastes almost like a fortified wine. I may put my remaining bottle in the fridge for an hour and see how it tastes when it's cooler but not cold.


----------



## uphillstruggler (4 Jun 2019)

A few I’ve had the good fortune to sample this weekend

The gardeners ale was a very pleasant surprise, never had quince but if this is anything to go by, I’m a fan 

The old dairy gold top was a firm favourite but the head brewer changed a while ago and was apparently replaced by a chap from sheapardes neame but from the least bottle I had, it had become more home brewy unfortunately 

The easy peeler was in a pub not far from Twickenham on Saturday. Very nice but at £6.20 a pint - blimey


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jun 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> View attachment 469437
> View attachment 469438
> View attachment 469439
> 
> ...


That's a shame about the Old Dairy beers. I've had a few of the different 'Tops' as cask beers and the Old Dairy was a good brewery.


----------



## uphillstruggler (4 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's a shame about the Old Dairy beers. I've had a few of the different 'Tops' as cask beers and the Old Dairy was a good brewery.



My thoughts exactly. I think there was a turnover of staff and rumour has it that they are in some way involved with a new brewery in Ashford called the curious brewery, which has a good lager (believe it or not) but I think is owned in part by venture capitalists. Not sure how long the old dairy will be about if that’s the case which is a shame.

I worked with a mate of the brewer that came up with the original gold top, but he may even now be involved with the curious lot in some way as his mate said he’d left to join a wine maker that was looking to expand (curious) into beer. If he has, it could be a good thing.

I received a beer from a work colleague from the curious brewery, could be a special occasion beer, a barrel aged elderflower saison. Apparently

I’ll report back once I’ve tried the gold top .


----------



## stephec (5 Jun 2019)

Airport beer, 5e at the bar or 1.19e in the shop, being a tight northerner can you guess which I chose?


----------



## SteveF (5 Jun 2019)

An Arbor... Lovely pint, smooth with a citrus edge..


----------



## uphillstruggler (5 Jun 2019)

A very good, tangy pale ale, slightly bitter aftertaste but I assume that is because it’s from oop norf 

Keep sending it south fellas


----------



## SteveF (6 Jun 2019)

A Ginger Bear, smooth and refreshing with a background ginger taste (there's a surprise)...


----------



## Crackle (6 Jun 2019)

Northern Monk Farmhouse IPA. Northern Monk are my current explore range


----------



## SteveF (6 Jun 2019)

SteveF said:


> A Ginger Bear, smooth and refreshing with a background ginger taste (there's a surprise)...
> 
> View attachment 469691


The milk stout to the left, more than a subtle hint of chocolate, another nice one..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jun 2019)

I'm having an 'It doesn't matter what the name is,' which is an Anspach & Hobday collaboration with Against the Grain. A very smooth barrel-aged stout. Reception is so bad here you'll have to wait till I get somewhere with a stronger signal before you see it. Until then you'll just have to imagine a dark beer against a white wall. In a transparent glass...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jun 2019)

Right, I'm back with a decent connection... bonus picture of a bonzai whippet..


----------



## SteveF (6 Jun 2019)

I think they want us to partake of the fresh air...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jun 2019)

SteveF said:


> I think they want us to partake of the fresh air...
> 
> View attachment 469729


I was wondering about Sheffield craft beer yesterday. Is it any good?


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Jun 2019)

theclaud said:


> I farking love Campari.


I'm not impartial to the odd Aperol meself, like.

With prosecco


----------



## nickyboy (7 Jun 2019)

MossCommuter said:


> I'm not impartial to the odd Aperol meself, like.
> 
> With prosecco


FFS Mossy. It'll be Pornstar Martinis next


----------



## SteveF (7 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was wondering about Sheffield craft beer yesterday. Is it any good?


Yes, quite enjoying it.. 
Am surprised at just how many of the pubs are selling it, there seems to be quite a decent craft beer scene here.


----------



## stephec (7 Jun 2019)

nickyboy said:


> FFS Mossy. It'll be Pornstar Martinis next



This is more like the image that sprung to mind.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2019)

I just cycled past Cloudwater and BBNo and Bianca Road and Moor Beers. I rewarded my self discipline with a pint of Anspach and Hobday black IPA. There's a new passion fruit sour, released today. I'll be on to it presently.


----------



## uphillstruggler (7 Jun 2019)

I’ve started early and am making no apologies 

As promised, an update on the state of the gold top

Unfortunately, the gold top tastes the same, get the original bloke back I say

It just doesn’t have the same floral citrusy taste it had originally, it was like drinking a warm summers evening


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> I’ve started early and am making no apologies
> 
> As promised, an update on the state of the gold top
> 
> ...


That's a shame. I wonder what has happened to their other beers.

Meanwhile, this was launched about 2 hours ago. Very drinkable.


----------



## uphillstruggler (7 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's a shame. I wonder what has happened to their other beers.
> 
> Meanwhile, this was launched about 2 hours ago. Very drinkable.
> View attachment 469827



Tbh, it may be that it has stayed the same and other beers have just moved on but If I’m honest, I just don’t think that’s the case


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Right, I'm back with a decent connection... bonus picture of a bonzai whippet..
> View attachment 469723
> View attachment 469724



Whippet?
Nah bought it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jun 2019)

Down the boozer in Chippy earlier, thought this was a Castle Rock pale but I can't remember which or find it on their site, oh well it was very nice. Bit chilly so they'd lit the fire, that's so June!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2019)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Down the boozer in Chippy earlier, thought this was a Castle Rock pale but I can't remember which or find it on their site, oh well it was very nice. Bit chilly so they'd lit the fire, that's so June!
> 
> View attachment 469829


Castle Rock Harvest Pale? https://www.castlerockbrewery.co.uk/beers/core-beers/


----------



## uphillstruggler (7 Jun 2019)

It would seem that Marstons are brewing for Aldi instead of Lidl, this is very similar to the amber adder that they brewed for Lidl and was a firm favourite of mine

I’ll be buying more as long as they don’t change it again


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> It would seem that Marstons are brewing for Aldi instead of Lidl, this is very similar to the amber adder that they brewed for Lidl and was a firm favourite of mine
> 
> I’ll be buying more as long as they don’t change it again


They've had that for at least a year. It's a lot of beer for not a lot of money.


----------



## uphillstruggler (7 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> They've had that for at least a year. It's a lot of beer for not a lot of money.



I hadn’t looked tbh but I’m glad I have 

Definitely a good beer for the cash


----------



## SteveF (8 Jun 2019)

First one of my mini tour of Belgium.... An old favourite.


----------



## albal (8 Jun 2019)

Mission creep -temple 3.8%. Session pale ale, very hoppy. Ok.


Eight arch cocoberry. 4.7%. Coconut + raspberry milk stout. A little too Raspberry for me. Nice tho. Others may like that style.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Jun 2019)

Out in Manchester and popped into the Marble Arch. Good pint of "Differently Hopped Dobber" but this was better...Magic Rock Fantasma IPA






Even better, I bumped into @mythste looking every part the Northern Quarter hipster

Dinner in Ciaoo...decent pizzeria and has nice beers. Italian IPA


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jun 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Out in Manchester and popped into the Marble Arch. Good pint of "Differently Hopped Dobber" but this was better...Magic Rock Fantasma IPA
> 
> View attachment 470019
> 
> ...


I think the Magic Rock IPA is on at a pub round the corner. I'll give your recommendation a go tomorrow.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Castle Rock Harvest Pale? https://www.castlerockbrewery.co.uk/beers/core-beers/



Wasn't that, I might have to go back to double check.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jun 2019)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Wasn't that, I might have to go back to double check.


Any excuse for another one.....


----------



## SteveF (8 Jun 2019)

After a few in The Beer Capital, Leuven, the nightcap is as per picture... 5.8% of toffee apple coloured goodness (tastes a bit toffee too)...


----------



## SteveF (9 Jun 2019)

Refreshment stop just before Antwerp,as per the glass, lambic, sour and welcome...


----------



## User169 (9 Jun 2019)

SteveF said:


> Refreshment stop just before Antwerp,as per the glass, lambic, sour and welcome...
> 
> View attachment 470069



Top glassage!


----------



## SteveF (9 Jun 2019)

Antwaarpse Pale Ale...


----------



## User169 (9 Jun 2019)

SteveF said:


> Antwaarpse Pale Ale...
> View attachment 470096



It's the classic!


----------



## Crackle (9 Jun 2019)

Northern Monk Heathen as recommended by the barman after another NM, no picture, sorry.






7.2% not as alchohy as some but just a tadge much for me, very, very nice though.


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 Jun 2019)

Had a great ride around the paths and bridleways of Milton Keynes with a good mate today

Mostly you wouldn’t know that you were in a city, (or town for those who know their onions)

We dropped into the old spoons in CMK for a couple

Shipyard, lovely


----------



## SteveF (9 Jun 2019)

One thing I love about Belgium, a glass for every beer.... (the beer is a very acceptable, citrusy IPA by the way)


----------



## SteveF (10 Jun 2019)

The sun is shining in Ghent, that said we had to cycle through a thunder storm, which coincided with a puncture caused by a broken spoke, some nice Belgian folk helped out with a track pump and offer of shelter in their car port..... Back to the subject, the glass n bottle say it all, well apart from it's loveliness..


----------



## mythste (10 Jun 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Out in Manchester and popped into the Marble Arch. Good pint of "Differently Hopped Dobber" but this was better...Magic Rock Fantasma IPA
> 
> View attachment 470019
> 
> ...



Lovely to catch you again! Their Marble Trials DDH (Double Dry hopped) needed a few pints, just to make sure I liked it...


----------



## SteveF (10 Jun 2019)

A happy ending beer apparently, in the Trollkelder Ghent... The beer is easy drinking, with some malt and a "herbally" aftertaste..


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Jun 2019)

nickyboy said:


> So yesterday with Mossy, Claud, Skol etc was a maelstrom of stupidly strong Northern monk stuff, marshmallow porters, mango lassi gose (was it a gose? I cant remember), something with hibiscus, Manchester tart (the beer not the tart) all washing down "Manchester Eggs" which are like Scotch Eggs, but with added black pudding and a pickled rather than conventional egg. Most dishes are improved with the addition of black pudding and the eggs were no different.


That last sentence has to be a strong contender for quote of the year!


----------



## User169 (11 Jun 2019)

Imperial Oat Cream IPA. Not sure what that is, but deffo has that Nelson Sauvin whiff of cats piss.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jun 2019)

Siren in collaboration with Left Handed Giant. Snake Legs described as an Imperial Saison with Rhubarb, it clocks 8.6 on the alchometry scale. The strong vanilla tones make it rather more custard than rhubarb but it is fruity at the front with an aftertaste that you'd expect from a strong Belgian ale. The label says they wanted to do something different and they certainly achieved that.


----------



## nickyboy (11 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Siren in collaboration with Left Handed Giant. Snake Legs described as an Imperial Saison with Rhubarb, it clocks 8.6 on the alchometry scale. The strong vanilla tones make it rather more custard than rhubarb but it is fruity at the front with an aftertaste that you'd expect from a strong Belgian ale. The label says they wanted to do something different and they certainly achieved that.
> View attachment 470388


I hope it tastes better than it looks


----------



## Spartak (12 Jun 2019)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jun 2019)

Achouffe? Did someone sneeze?


----------



## Denis99 (12 Jun 2019)

Porter beer and Stilton cheese, ummm


----------



## Spartak (13 Jun 2019)




----------



## Spartak (13 Jun 2019)

Train beer.....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jun 2019)

I bumped into an Italian IPA in Lidl today. Pretty dry and bitter bit but not bad either.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Jun 2019)

These are on at my local poncy beer emporium and we will pop in for a couple this weekend

Question is, beer peeps...which two and in which order?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2019)

nickyboy said:


> These are on at my local poncy beer emporium and we will pop in for a couple this weekend
> 
> Question is, beer peeps...which two and in which order?
> 
> View attachment 470635


A quack and a squawk would at least be thematic. I'd return till I'd worked my way through them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2019)

Deptford brewery Villages came up with a really full flavoured table beer (2.9%) called Gecko last year. Well it's back!


----------



## marinyork (14 Jun 2019)

nickyboy said:


> These are on at my local poncy beer emporium and we will pop in for a couple this weekend
> 
> Question is, beer peeps...which two and in which order?
> 
> View attachment 470635



I quite like the Tzara. Decent immitation Kolsh.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2019)

Another new Deptford beer from Little Faith (actually brewed in Lewes at Franklin's but only sold in Deptford). True Colours XPA


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2019)

Right, back from Deptford's beer emporia. With Cloudwater in the pannier.... 
Should I? I should.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Right, back from Deptford's beer emporia. With Cloudwater in the pannier....
> Should I? I should.
> View attachment 470756



You're doing more for the Northern Powerhouse economy than any government minister, keep it up


----------



## albal (15 Jun 2019)

Northern Monk Origin IPA. 5.7%. I'm guessing it's gluten free. Unfined. Quite sweet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jun 2019)

Cloudwater and Bruery* Terreux, who are in California, I Still Got It is a raspberry (very lightly) sour.




*Rue heads up the brewery, hence B-rue-ry. And if you take the ass out of brasserie you'll end end with a rather dyslexic version of berry. Well, you'll end up with Brerie. And this is full of breries.


----------



## User169 (16 Jun 2019)

Goto beer. Everyone should have one.


----------



## Crackle (16 Jun 2019)

Another offering from the Glen Affric brewery in Birrrkenhed, next to cammel lairds






Pretty good


----------



## theclaud (16 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> Another offering from the Glen Affric brewery in Birrrkenhed, next to cammel lairds
> 
> View attachment 471059
> 
> ...


Three Reverse McGinty Points for the vegan accoutrements!


----------



## Crackle (16 Jun 2019)

theclaud said:


> Three Reverse McGinty Points for the vegan accoutrements!


He'd have a fekkin aubergine in it, the Ponce.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jun 2019)

theclaud said:


> Three Reverse McGinty Points for the vegan accoutrements!


I was actually impressed to see a vegan beermat.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jun 2019)

Wild Beer's Sourdough sour is really sour! 





There will be a Northern Monk Faith pale along in a while. I just had a taste of it and it was really good with that slight hint of basil that I get from some beers. To date, nobody else does though. I reckon they're just not tuned into their inner Basil.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jun 2019)




----------



## Crackle (16 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Wild Beer's Sourdough sour is really sour!
> View attachment 471084
> 
> 
> There will be a Northern Monk Faith pale along in a while. I just had a taste of it and it was really good with that slight hint of basil that I get from some beers. To date, nobody else does though. I reckon they're just not tuned into their inner Basil.


Faith is one of the best Pales I've had recently. They've just run out at my local tap but never fear, the postie should be bringing some soon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> Faith is one of the best Pales I've had recently. They've just run out at my local tap but never fear, the postie should be bringing some soon.


I just had a chat with the barman and we decided that Faith, along with Deya's Steady Rolling Man were 2 new British classics.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Jun 2019)

How often do you get draught Cigar City brewery beer in Glossop? Not often is the answer so it couldn't be resisted. Father's Day treat

Jai Alai IPA





Then a really good Kernel stout


----------



## Daddy Pig (17 Jun 2019)

Belgian monks finally launch website to sell 'world's best beer'

Looks like Westvleteren are going online!


----------



## stephec (17 Jun 2019)

nickyboy said:


> These are on at my local poncy beer emporium and we will pop in for a couple this weekend
> 
> Question is, beer peeps...which two and in which order?
> 
> View attachment 470635


That looks like the makings of your own personal beer festival, a good night out.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2019)

After yesterday's Faith I couldn't resist a Faithless, a Dark Mild by Red Willow.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2019)

Pressure Drop's Saratoga Springs NEIPA is delicious! I'm getting grapefruit and pineapple.


----------



## Crackle (17 Jun 2019)

Northern monk, Eternal


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2019)

Wylam Jakehead, "supercharged IPA" it says here. 





A very orange beer as far as beers go. My relationship with the hops is purely Platonic.


----------



## Crackle (18 Jun 2019)

My supplies have arrived. That's not the whole range but it includes their Death Imperial stout at 12%. I know. Not sure when I'll drink that.


----------



## User169 (18 Jun 2019)

Two more craft breweries gone...

De Mo
https://idiots.beer/swinkels-swallows-de-molen/

I haven't drunk much DeMo over the last couple of years. Their stouts are still pretty solid, but the pale ales are hopeless.

Oedipus
https://nltimes.nl/2019/06/06/amsterdam-craft-brewery-oedipus-sells-stake-heineken

Amsterdam hipsters. Who cares


----------



## User169 (18 Jun 2019)

Damn. Tree House and Tired Hands. Both under a month old.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> My supplies have arrived. That's not the whole range but it includes their Death Imperial stout at 12%. I know. Not sure when I'll drink that.
> 
> View attachment 471375


I got jealous when I saw those so I just ordered a few cans from them.


----------



## Smudge (18 Jun 2019)

Supping Lidl's Amber Adder tonight. Not a bad ale for its cheap price.


----------



## Spartak (19 Jun 2019)

Very nice pint of Keller Pils last night at St. Georges Hall in Bristol BUT served in a plastic pint 'glass'.....


----------



## albal (19 Jun 2019)

Waiting for a ferry in st.malo.
Coreff.IPA 5.6%. Brewed in nearby Morlaix. Not bad except it's too cold!. Would of great last night in le mans, sweltering in 28c.


----------



## User169 (19 Jun 2019)

New bar in Gent just opened. Cloudwater out of dimpled pint pots.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2019)

Tzatziki Sour by Orbit. The really weird thing about it is that it tastes like tzatziki.


----------



## User169 (19 Jun 2019)

More stuff from up north


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2019)

DP said:


> More stuff from up north
> 
> View attachment 471555


Cloudwater, then Northern Monk (10.5%!!!). I expect nothing less than a Verdant to follow!


----------



## User169 (19 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Cloudwater, then Northern Monk (10.5%!!!). I expect nothing less than a Verdant to follow!



I wish. The prices are insanely cheap here. I've paid 6-50 EUR for each can. Assume it's opening prices. I can't see how this is sustainable.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2019)

DP said:


> I wish. The prices are insanely cheap here. I've paid 6-50 EUR for each can. Assume it's opening prices. I can't see how this is sustainable.


Make the most of it while you can! And take a few home.....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> My supplies have arrived. That's not the whole range but it includes their Death Imperial stout at 12%. I know. Not sure when I'll drink that.
> 
> View attachment 471375


I was so intrigued by Pigs Pigs Pigs Pigs Pigs Pigs Pigs I bought a herd of them. It's a grape soda IPA and I have no idea what that might be.....


----------



## Crackle (20 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was so intrigued by Pigs Pigs Pigs Pigs Pigs Pigs Pigs I bought a herd of them. It's a grape soda IPA and I have no idea what that might be.....
> View attachment 471684


Bold, I was only briefly thinking of trying one and decided, next time. You can let me know if I should.


----------



## User169 (20 Jun 2019)

Back off to the US tonight - coming at ya outta Brooklyn, NY. This is just great. Heavy dank hop aroma as soon as you pop the can. Ripe melon slightly oily and a building resin finish. Dang!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> Bold, I was only briefly thinking of trying one and decided, next time. You can let me know if I should.


I poured this a little overenthusiastically so at least you can now clearly see the disconcerting colour of the head. It's actually rather good if slightly sweet for an IPA. I'll have no trouble disposing of the remaining 21 pigs....


----------



## Crackle (20 Jun 2019)

21!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> 21!


A single can is Pigs Pigs Pigs Pigs Pigs Pigs Pigs, three cans are therefore 21 pigs. 28 cans would be a bit extreme for me.


----------



## Crackle (20 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A single can is Pigs Pigs Pigs Pigs Pigs Pigs Pigs, three cans are therefore 21 pigs. 28 cans would be a bit extreme for me.


Phew!


----------



## SteveF (21 Jun 2019)

A kinky Afro, am in Sofia Bulgaria, there are a few craft beer bars here apparently, I'll be scouting a few later..


----------



## Crackle (21 Jun 2019)

Making inroads






For 2.8%, this is pretty good


----------



## albal (22 Jun 2019)

Hopcraft - Temple of love. Pale ale 3.8% vegan. In Firkin shed Bournemouth's best bar.


----------



## theclaud (22 Jun 2019)

albal said:


> Hopcraft - Temple of love. Pale ale 3.8% vegan. In Firkin shed Bournemouth's best bar.


Has there been a Hopcraft-off? The brewery I used to know as Hopcraft (from Pontyclun) has recently appeared in our boozer rebranded with the godawful name of Pixie Spring. Beer's still good tho.


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Jun 2019)

Not as exotic as many on here, but a late start to the BBQ season with a reliable favourite, Black Sheep Ale:






As good as ever.


----------



## User169 (22 Jun 2019)

Picked up the latest Tripel hop in the supermarkt. First time I’ve seen it outside Belgium.


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Jun 2019)

After the Mouton Noir, another beer from Masham - Sainsbury's TTD Yorkshire Bitter.

Lighter than the Sheep, but slightly stronger at 5% - it's also brewed by Black Sheep, which is pretty much a guarantee of a decent pint. 
I'd have another.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2019)

I'm having an Amundsen/Wylam Incendiary Confusion IPA. It's a thick, rich DDH NEIPA with four different hops in it so I still don't know which hop is giving it an aftertaste of aniseed.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2019)

Before that I had a Double-Barrelled Summer Sessions Peach sour. It looked like the beer above so I don't feel bad about not taking a picture.....


----------



## Crackle (22 Jun 2019)

As George Micheal said, you gotta have Faith....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> As George Micheal said, you gotta have Faith....
> 
> View attachment 471964


It's a really fine beer that. (2 cans in the fridge still.)


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> As George Micheal said, you gotta have Faith....
> 
> View attachment 471964



I really do need to visit the Northern Monk Brewery Tap.


----------



## Crackle (22 Jun 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> I really do need to visit the Northern Monk Brewery Tap.


You do, Dave, you do.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2019)

A raspberry Witbier from Little Faith called Our Merry Wit. It's pretty new and rather good.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> You do, Dave, you do.


Me too!


----------



## albal (22 Jun 2019)

theclaud said:


> Has there been a Hopcraft-off? The brewery I used to know as Hopcraft (from Pontyclun) has recently appeared in our boozer rebranded with the godawful name of Pixie Spring. Beer's still good tho.


No idea


----------



## Crackle (22 Jun 2019)

New World IPA, 6.2%






Oh my, that's rather good


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> New World IPA, 6.2%
> 
> View attachment 471975
> 
> ...


Home again and I rather agree!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> I really do need to visit the Northern Monk Brewery Tap.


I've been intending to come up to Leeds for a while for similar reasons. Fancy meeting up? I don't know what days of the week would be best. I'd probably get there by car, and possibly a Brompton for getting around. Next couple of weeks.


----------



## Dirk (23 Jun 2019)

Creamy, fruity, chocolaty dark ale with a light hoppy dry finish. 4.8%.


----------



## albal (23 Jun 2019)

Cant remember the name, tho is a BIPA from my current favorite brewer down new forest way. Must get over there sometime. Yet to have a bad one from Vibrant Forest. + all ales are vegan.


----------



## User169 (27 Jun 2019)

Crikey. A US pint at 13%. 






Gonna drink this and then get over to the commuting forum!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jun 2019)

At last, a beer that actually tastes of rhubarb instead of just writing it on the can. Their last 'Don't Mess With Yorkshire' was a straight but strong pale, this is a rhubarb and custard pale.


----------



## User169 (27 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> View attachment 472854
> 
> At last, a beer that actually tastes of rhubarb instead of just writing it on the can. Their last 'Don't Mess With Yorkshire' was a straight but strong pale, this is a rhubarb and custard pale.



Do want!


----------



## SteveF (27 Jun 2019)

Craft beer in Malta, whatever next... 

The Grand Harbour is going down a treat..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jun 2019)

DP said:


> Do want!


Pop over, I've another in the fridge! Meanwhile, as I seem to be doing Northern Monk, this is a patrons' one, a DDH Milk Sugar IPA. 'A what?' you might ask. 'Quite!' I might answer. It appears to be called both Northern Heroes and Northern Rumble. Maybe the DD in DDH stands for double denominated...


----------



## SteveF (28 Jun 2019)

A Farsons IPA, a bit London Pride-ish but welcome none the less..


----------



## Crackle (28 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Pop over, I've another in the fridge! Meanwhile, as I seem to be doing Northern Monk, this is a patrons' one, a DDH Milk Sugar IPA. 'A what?' you might ask. 'Quite!' I might answer. It appears to be called both Northern Heroes and Northern Rumble. Maybe the DD in DDH stands for double denominated...
> View attachment 472861


Our eyes must be drawn to different things. I never even noticed half the stuff you've ordered from Northern Monk.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> Our eyes must be drawn to different things. I never even noticed half the stuff you've ordered from Northern Monk.


I think the rhubarb and custard is a newish release. NM have just sent me an email with another 6 collaborations under the ''Northern Powerhouse'' theme.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2019)

Cloudwater/Dry and Bitter DIPA called ''Mobile Speaker Red.''
Hazy, dank, fruity and 8%


----------



## Crackle (28 Jun 2019)

Last Faith, nuff said.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2019)

Cloudwater Kir Royale Slushie, which I'm sure everybody already knew, is a sour X brut IPA....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2019)

So if Cloudwater and Siren got together and married peaches in sherry barrels with raspberries in red wine barrels, they'd end up with something like Urban Harvest. 





As Saturday is bonkers on the beer mile, this looks like a project for Sunday....
BBNo


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2019)

Today I've bottled my latest 40 pint batch of Olde Speckled Skinhead. I'd been experimenting with the sugar during primary fermentation, and decided that 5.7% is about right for a nice, full bodied bitter. Another 7 to 10 days and I can sample the first wee tipple.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> View attachment 472961
> 
> 
> Last Faith, nuff said.


Get that bloody grass cut you lazy fecker


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Jun 2019)

Train beer


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Jun 2019)

Okay. More than a half hour journey

More train beer


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jun 2019)

M n S 9 hop kent pale, yeah I chilled it and I don't care.






Hook Noton 170, a 7% beer, limited edition for their 170th birthday, nearly as old as richp, very nice, almost a barley wine. Might get some more to lay down.


----------



## Drago (29 Jun 2019)

Garden now clear of detritus, fridge and bed. Now relaxing with a 4 pack of Guinness.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jun 2019)

Speckled hen tonight


----------



## marinyork (29 Jun 2019)

Anyone drink Augistiner?


----------



## Crackle (29 Jun 2019)

marinyork said:


> Anyone drink Augistiner?


Yes, nice beer, there's a few different ones.


----------



## marinyork (29 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> Yes, nice beer, there's a few different ones.



I've only had the Augustiner Helles Lager 5.2% and the Edelstoff. Here can only get hold of the Helles Lager.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Jun 2019)

Glossop has a vegan pub. Son#1 fancied it so he and I popped down 

They brew their own beer and it's steady but not spectacular. Below is a pint of their Porter (not a good choice for a warm evening) and a half of their premium bitter which was pretty good. Along with spinach & chickpea curry with chips, samosas and spring rolls







And the greatest thing for all you Southern nobbers....£11 all in...including the drinks


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jun 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Glossop has a vegan pub. Son#1 fancied it so he and I popped down
> 
> They brew their own beer and it's steady but not spectacular. Below is a pint of their Porter (not a good choice for a warm evening) and a half of their premium bitter which was pretty good. Along with spinach & chickpea curry with chips, samosas and spring rolls
> 
> ...


And if those Northern Mancunoids Cloudwater decided to brew a bitter, what would they call it?




Well, Self Optimisation In The Adjunct Age, obviously.


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Jun 2019)

Crackle said:


> New World IPA, 6.2%
> 
> View attachment 471975
> 
> ...


Indeedy-I managed to obtain several cans in Yellow Sticker Land recently and it was yumtus.


----------



## SteveF (30 Jun 2019)

An Italian, Manerba Hop and Roll... Hoppy but quite sweet, going down well in the 32c sunshine..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jun 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Glossop has a vegan pub. Son#1 fancied it so he and I popped down
> 
> They brew their own beer and it's steady but not spectacular. Below is a pint of their Porter (not a good choice for a warm evening) and a half of their premium bitter which was pretty good. Along with spinach & chickpea curry with chips, samosas and spring rolls
> 
> ...



Not a lot of green stuff on the unhealthy northern plate. 

Its £11 for a packet of crisps here...


----------



## albal (30 Jun 2019)

marinyork said:


> Anyone drink Augistiner?


Only at Oktoberfest


----------



## albal (30 Jun 2019)

Walked into my old local and x3 vibrant forest ales on. Plus I,m off work tomorrow.
Summerland session ale 3.5%. To start. Very refreshing unfined ale.



PUPA pale ale 4•5%. Unfined.


----------



## Crackle (30 Jun 2019)

A Bombay Dazzler, a Northern Monk/Bundobust collaboration. Cardamom, spice, bit weird but actually went well with the food.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2019)

I've spent ages complaining about rhubarb beers that don't taste of rhubarb and then Northern Monk come up with a rhubarb and custard Don't Mess With Yorkshire version. And here's another one




Double-Barrelled's Pocket Money Gose also tastes of rhubarb. This is a good thing.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2019)

Tiny Rebel Double Dip is a rather spiffing DDH Pale.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2019)

Sampling time....




Jam doughnut pale ale. Definitely raspberry jam. Fun


----------



## SnoopyCycles (30 Jun 2019)

Cold beer in a hot bath after a very enjoyable couple of hours on my bike. Sundays are fab!


----------



## Crackle (1 Jul 2019)

Those crazy Belgian monks and their beer have moved into the 21st century.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...site-sell-worlds-best-beer-saint-sixtus-abbey

Has anyone had this stuff. I'm blowed if I'm driving to Belgium to pick some up?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2019)

Thirsty tonight! Wylam Diamond Bullet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2019)

Too Many Opinions Water Down The Original Idea, Verdant.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2019)

Sand Dancer (London Beer Factory), DDH IPA. It tastes stronger that its 8%.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2019)

The barman told me he drank one of these last night but all he could remember was the effect of 10% and coconut. Coconut certainly plus a very agreeable fruity bitterness and hints of aniseed. Pressure Drop/Left Handed Giant came up with a good one here.


----------



## Crackle (1 Jul 2019)

Deptfords own private pub!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jul 2019)

Northern Monk Green Heathen CBD. I didn't know you were allowed to put cannabidiols in beer! It's a very dank IPA with notes of skunk.




I've just been through the whole of NM's beer range online and it doesn't exist. Or does it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jul 2019)

A change of boozerie and a Deptford brewed Brick here - it's a melon and rose kettle sour. Not enough melon and rose! Could do bitter!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jul 2019)

Laws of balance dictate a half for the road. The Kernel Raspberry Export Stout. Good raspberry in a dry stout that finishes completely differently from how it begins.


----------



## albal (5 Jul 2019)

Vibrant forest - SABRO. Single hop strong pale ale. 5% unfined as per normal. No idea who the guy is in the background


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2019)

albal said:


> No idea who the guy is in the background


It looks like Jeremy Craftbin, wearing his pewter mug on his head. (I've come across a couple of very good Vibrant Forests.)


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Jul 2019)

The monks have made the BBC website 


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leicestershire-48854460


----------



## theclaud (7 Jul 2019)

Makes me feel fine...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jul 2019)

Hillside Pale, nay bad, yumtus even.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2019)

Belleville Fruit bowl IPA


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2019)

Mighty Oak Brewing's Cascade IPA. It's got that apple juice character to it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2019)

Wylam Galatia, a double hopped extra pale. Super hoppy!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2019)

Howling Hops brought out a new NEIPA last week, Breakdown. It's a very gentle and fruity IPA with very drinkable drinkability. Recommended


----------



## rich p (9 Jul 2019)

Crackle said:


> Those crazy Belgian monks and their beer have moved into the 21st century.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...site-sell-worlds-best-beer-saint-sixtus-abbey
> 
> Has anyone had this stuff. I'm blowed if I'm driving to Belgium to pick some up?


I had some for lunch once when on a Belgian cycle tour. It was a three course lunch... 
6%, 8% & 12% iirc 
Good but probably over-hyped due to the scarcity and the limitations of purchase opportunities


----------



## Spartak (9 Jul 2019)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2019)

I just had a pint of Opengate IPA. I think that it was Guinness' craft wing. Ok. No picture but I did find myself wondering how long a whisky timer would take.....




They're two Bell's whisky bottles mounted end to end.


----------



## rich p (9 Jul 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just had a pint of Opengate IPA. I think that it was Guinness' craft wing. Ok. No picture but I did find myself wondering how long a whisky timer would take.....
> View attachment 474818
> 
> They're two Bell's whisky bottles mounted end to end.


Reminds of the old gag about a bloke wanting his two dead pet monkeys stuffed. The taxidermist asks if he'd like them mounted and he says, "Thanks, but just holding hands would be nice"
It doesn't really, but hey ho...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jul 2019)

Weird Beard Kweik Train to Busan. I've no idea where Busan is but maybe the beer will get me there.


----------



## User169 (10 Jul 2019)

Doing my bit for the Northern Powerhouse (sic). 

This is a banger. Heavy tropical aroma, Umbongo meets pine flavour, great bitter/sweet balance. Stuff like this is why Cloudwater is so highly rated.


----------



## User169 (10 Jul 2019)

And for @rich p - a new place to visit when you're next in Ghent - Bar Beenhouwer - "Bar Butcher". The owner's father and grandfather were butchers and he usually has some decent cured porky stuff to munch on. More craft beer than trad Belgo stuff.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jul 2019)

DP said:


> Doing my bit for the Northern Powerhouse (sic).
> 
> This is a banger. Heavy tropical aroma, Umbongo meets pine flavour, great bitter/sweet balance. Stuff like this is why Cloudwater is so highly rated.
> 
> View attachment 474927


I gather you can't buy the Powerhouse cans individually, you have to buy the collection in packs. This seems to apply to the wholesale trade as well because my local bottle shop couldn't source it. But the bar in which the photo in the previous post was taken has the Cloudwater collaboration on keg. 'Tis verily good.


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2019)

DP said:


> And for @rich p - a new place to visit when you're next in Ghent - Bar Beenhouwer - "Bar Butcher". The owner's father and grandfather were butchers and he usually has some decent cured porky stuff to munch on. More craft beer than trad Belgo stuff.


In November - salivating already! 
First year me and the boy went, we ate at a tasting restaurant with matched beers in an ex-butchers shop which subsequently closed. This is a different place I guess. Are you living in Gent these days DP?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jul 2019)

Thornbridge Pink Grapefruit Halcyon.


----------



## User169 (11 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> In November - salivating already!
> First year me and the boy went, we ate at a tasting restaurant with matched beers in an ex-butchers shop which subsequently closed. This is a different place I guess. Are you living in Gent these days DP?



This place opened last month. The prices are so low (relatively), I wonder if he's going to survive until November! 

I work in Gent, so so am usually here 3 or 4 days of the week. See you in Nov - I've tickets for the second day.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jul 2019)

Sarf of the river, innit!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jul 2019)

Ignition are a very small brewery with only 3 beers but they're not at all bad. The South of the River London Pale has a really rich maltiness.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2019)

I appear to have forgotten to mention that Ignition employs people with learning difficulties and aims to function as a profitable business, so it's not a costly worthy cause. 

Anyhow, earlier this evening, another Mothership offering, a " summer stout" whose name escapes me right now though the description was cardamon and rose. A very pleasurable stout from this all woman brewery.




Prefaced by a Little Faith Extra Pale, version #2, this one brewed with Eldorado hops. Nicely hoppy and very little bitterness. Lots of aromatics to the hops. Too busy drinking it to take a picture. 

So here's the beer I had before that




It's a Tutti Frutti, more sherbet than beer from Dugges (Swedish) in collaboration with Wizard. Fruity fun though.


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Jul 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Wylam Galatia, a double hopped extra pale. Super hoppy!
> View attachment 474590


Low -ish in ABV, high in flavour...pukka! Hawkshead's Cherry Tonka Sour (Weisse Weisse baby) is most excellent as well; you get both sweet and sour at once and the sour elements stop the Tonka Beans from going too over the top. Well worth a punt if you like that style of beer (sampled at Tweedie's in Grasmere).


----------



## albal (13 Jul 2019)

Blackjack brew co- Four of a kind IPA. 6.2%. A little too much abo for my taste, tho I have had x6 cans previously. The 2nd pic is of a VF ale yet to try maybe have a half after this.


----------



## albal (13 Jul 2019)

Weren't brave enough to get the VF keg. The mosaic pale ale from - grey trees. 4.2% abv. More like it. Nice on a summers evening. Fruity pale ale


----------



## Dirk (14 Jul 2019)

Doh!


----------



## albal (16 Jul 2019)

Binghams-vanilla stout 5%. Nice on a summers Tuesday evening, the vanilla is subtle.


----------



## User169 (17 Jul 2019)

This one is super sour. Would be good as a vinaigrette.


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Jul 2019)

Burning Sky Cuvee 2018- these guys really know their Lambics and Saisons; if you have any liking for sour beers give this one a go. It's very well balanced. Also enjoyed Verdant's Every Day Is A Different Dose (American Wheat Beer); they always do some good stuff and this hoppy wheat beer is very chuggable.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2019)

A black IPA by Wicklow Wolf. A nicely licoricey concoction.

Tempted to try the beer at the bottom...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2019)

I went for another Irish beer, a Brehon Brewhouse instead, a 'Mechanical Turk' which turned out to be a spiced coffee milk stout. A very flavoursome affair, all in all.


----------



## Spartak (19 Jul 2019)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Jul 2019)

Estonian beer, feckin lovely!






SS Stingo, lovely too, a couple of 8% beers and it's still early, hic...


----------



## stephec (19 Jul 2019)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Estonian beer, feckin lovely!
> 
> View attachment 476151
> 
> ...


I remember that Estonian one from a Beer52 box a while back, strangest looking coffee bean I've ever seen on the label, if that's what it's meant to be.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Jul 2019)

The wheels of life are slowly turning...went on a bit of a pubcrawl with younger son last night. Being a student, he has come to appreciate the particular charm of the inexpensive British boozer.
Glossop has a Sam Smith's, the Crown. It's really cheap (they have some 2.8% lager that they sell for £1.40 a pint). I went upscale with a bottle of the Organic Chocolate Stout. Really nice and bitter and a good start to an evening of excess


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Jul 2019)

stephec said:


> I remember that Estonian one from a Beer52 box a while back, strangest looking coffee bean I've ever seen on the label, if that's what it's meant to be.


Me too...it was stoatin' (or the Estonian equivalent thereof ). Loka Polly's Cassie Espresso Imperial Stout is another cracker, though not terribly sessionable at 10.4%, unless you're Keith Richards. It's another one of those beers that's dangerously moreish for its ABV. Viva la vida Loka!


----------



## stephec (20 Jul 2019)

nickyboy said:


> The wheels of life are slowly turning...went on a bit of a pubcrawl with younger son last night. Being a student, he has come to appreciate the particular charm of the inexpensive British boozer.
> Glossop has a Sam Smith's, the Crown. It's really cheap (they have some 2.8% lager that they sell for £1.40 a pint). I went upscale with a bottle of the Organic Chocolate Stout. Really nice and bitter and a good start to an evening of excess
> 
> View attachment 476200


I've not been in a Sam Smiths pub for years, I remember losing an afternoon in Huddersfield once on the 6% lager that had the green label, a friend of a friend told Mrs Stephec that I was 'a little worse for wear.' 

Almost got run over by Frank Worthington in his gold Jag outside the football ground after the match.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2019)

stephec said:


> I remember that Estonian one from a Beer52 box a while back, strangest looking coffee bean I've ever seen on the label, if that's what it's meant to be.


Maybe it's one of these:




A tonka bean? I don't know the beer and can't see the bean on the can clearly. However, as it's supposed to be chocolatey, perhaps it's a cocoa bean.


----------



## Spartak (20 Jul 2019)




----------



## albal (20 Jul 2019)

Black Tor - sunshine pale. 4.2 % pale ale. Easy going ale . Tho the boozer i'm in has x10 keg and only x4 cask. X1 of them is a cider! Poor show really.


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Jul 2019)

A few today from an afternoon mooch around 'uddersfield:

First, a pint of Timmy Taylor's Golden Best in the King's Head at the station.




A reliable stalwart from Keighley's finest.

Off to the Slubbers Arms, but it was closed - on a Saturday lunchtime? Apparently it doesn't open until 3pm other than on matchdays...

So, retraced our steps to the Magic Rock Brewery Tap, which was open 

Best of the bunch there was the Common Grounds, a triple coffee porter:





After a couple there, back to The Sportsman and I couldn't not try Dave:




Which sadly didn't quite live up to the billing. Drinkable, but a bit lacking in body for my tastes.

So I wrapped the afternoon up with a Taylor's Boltmaker.


----------



## theclaud (20 Jul 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Maybe it's one of these:
> View attachment 476233
> 
> A tonka bean? I don't know the beer and can't see the bean on the can clearly. However, as it's supposed to be chocolatey, perhaps it's a cocoa bean.


I've only ever tasted Tonka Beans in beer, and my conclusion is that they taste of... Tonka Beans.

This is a confused beer - not really very sour, and disappointingly un-damsony. Which is annoying, as I bought it for the damsons. It's got Simcoe hops in it, but they are fighting with all the other stuff. Not sure what the point of the apple is, and the sly inclusion of blackberry seems like a wheeze for skimping on the damsons. I'm afraid almost every so-called damson beer I've had since the sensational Stringer's is a bit of a let-down in comparison.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2019)

Northern Monk/Wylam collaboration in the Northern Powerhouse collection is a rather spiffing sour IPA.


----------



## theclaud (20 Jul 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Northern Monk/Wylam collaboration in the Northern Powerhouse collection is a rather spiffing sour IPA.
> View attachment 476286


My god that looks tasty.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2019)

theclaud said:


> My god that looks tasty.


Truly is!

Howling Hops' Tropical Deluxe, a fruity pale.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2019)

Home again via the bottle shop. It came recommended and then I had to ask what IRL meant. Another of Cloudwater's DDH IPAs.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jul 2019)

Beer festival yesterday, 120 or so beers, tried quite a few! Rain held off so there was a lot of folks there.


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Jul 2019)

theclaud said:


> I've only ever tasted Tonka Beans in beer, and my conclusion is that they taste of... Tonka Beans.
> 
> This is a confused beer - not really very sour, and disappointingly un-damsony. Which is annoying, as I bought it for the damsons. It's got Simcoe hops in it, but they are fighting with all the other stuff. Not sure what the point of the apple is, and the sly inclusion of blackberry seems like a wheeze for skimping on the damsons. I'm afraid almost every so-called damson beer I've had since the sensational Stringer's is a bit of a let-down in comparison.
> 
> View attachment 476279


The Stringers' truly was the canine's reproductive organs! Salopian Mojave at the Fell Bar, Penrith was a most excellent chuggable session Pale...only 3%!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jul 2019)

A Windsor and Eton Treason (west coast IPA), a Knight of the Garter hiding at the back and the little one on the right is a Corker. 




Their Taproom is just around the corner from where we're staying. Not a bad brewery.


----------



## Spartak (23 Jul 2019)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jul 2019)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 476710


Normandy?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Jul 2019)

Wt Efes...


----------



## Spartak (24 Jul 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Normandy?



Yep...


----------



## User169 (24 Jul 2019)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 476710



Extra like for the bidon!


----------



## robjh (24 Jul 2019)

On our travels through Bavaria I have tried smoked beer - Rauchbier - and it was dark and very smokey.
I'm now onto steam beer - Dampfbier. I haven't worked out what's steamy about it yet, but it's



much lighter.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2019)

Spartak said:


> Yep...


I'd say 'Nice' but that's somewhere else in France.


----------



## SteveF (24 Jul 2019)

Atom Brewing Co, Schrodinger's Cat... 

Mosaic and Citra hopped, only 3.5% but quite full flavoured..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2019)

Ramsbury Farmers' Best somewhere just outside Hungerford.


----------



## User169 (24 Jul 2019)

Gentse Feesten.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jul 2019)

Turkish beer, Eng + Germ malts, unspecified hops, s'good too, yumtus even.


----------



## SteveF (25 Jul 2019)

An Honest Graft IPA, another Brewery under the Marston's umbrella... 4.8%, lightly hopped and moderately bitter, not bad and quite refreshing in the heat...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jul 2019)

Does anyone remember Tuborg, has anyone even drank any of their shite since 1983? Well they now have a 'craft beer' dept (who doesn't...). Ackshly it's not half bad.


----------



## User169 (25 Jul 2019)

Looks like Cloudwater are going to start making drinks for kids...

https://www.thedrinksbusiness.com/2...alorie-soft-drinks-brand-flavoured-with-hops/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2019)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Does anyone remember Tuborg, has anyone even drank any of their shite since 1983? Well they now have a 'craft beer' dept (who doesn't...). Ackshly it's not half bad.
> 
> View attachment 476981


There's a Maltsmiths' IPA on keg here. It turns out that it's a Heineken offshoot. If Tuborg can do it, maybe Heineken can.....





Obsidian*

*I actually typed average.


----------



## Spartak (25 Jul 2019)

DP said:


> Gentse Feesten.
> 
> View attachment 476890



Nice glass...


----------



## Dirk (26 Jul 2019)

I could happily curl up in a corner with a few pints of this! Rich and full bodied, mahogany coloured premium 5% ale. 
Sourced at the Greyhound, Beaminster, Dorset.


----------



## albal (27 Jul 2019)

Red cat - Mr M's Porter. 4.5%. Proper old style Porter. Had 2.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2019)

In the King's Arms, Monkton Farleigh, 




close to Bath, a very thirstquenching Masham Black Sheep...




Followed by a St Austell pale (lots of warm maltiness).


----------



## randynewmanscat (28 Jul 2019)

Anything that is not mainstream French industrial beer. My local bars best offering is Jupiler which of course is not even French. I found a small "artisanal" brewery about 60km from here, they make a superb IPA and sell it at "artisanal" prices.
My old local in blight sold Furstenberg, Bitburger and Warsteiner on draught along with more local stuff, Timothy Taylor Landlord and for the strong of heart Gorlovka stout (6% ABV). 
In Manchester I sometimes left the Marble Arch pub at 8 o'clock on a Saturday morning after a night of drinking and pool playing working my way through the draught beers and the bottled Belgium stuff. It was the only pub I knew that sold Liefmans Kriek on draught.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jul 2019)

Bath Brew House, a fruity IPA called something like summer fest. A bit sweet but good.


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 Jul 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bath Brew House, a fruity IPA called something like summer fest. A bit sweet but good.
> View attachment 477540


Still tormenting people?


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 Jul 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> Still tormenting people?


My local area has many attractions, a large glass of good draught beer is not one of them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jul 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> Still tormenting people?







Jamsesh! Raspberry Tart....

The torment continues.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Jul 2019)

Ascot dark horse porter.

Very nice.
Especially at £1.49 a pint.


----------



## Spartak (29 Jul 2019)




----------



## randynewmanscat (30 Jul 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> View attachment 477575
> 
> Jamsesh! Raspberry Tart....
> 
> The torment continues.


That looks tasty, is it based on a raspberry maceration or something similar to how the Belgians make their lambic framboise or cherry kriek?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> That looks tasty, is it based on a raspberry maceration or something similar to how the Belgians make their lambic framboise or cherry kriek?


More maceration, I think (I'm not a brewer). It was only very lightly tart.


----------



## randynewmanscat (30 Jul 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> More maceration, I think (I'm not a brewer). It was only very lightly tart.


I am thirsting for such a brew!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> I am thirsting for such a brew!


Je compatis.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jul 2019)

For variety I'm trying an Efes Malt, from what I can tell it's the same as Efes but with the word 'Malt' printed on the label.


----------



## Spartak (30 Jul 2019)

.... on the beach at Le Touquet.


----------



## User169 (31 Jul 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> I am thirsting for such a brew!



Your username always makes me double take. For some reason, I always initially read a break between the n and s.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2019)

Cor blimey, those Bristol hills don't half make you thirsty!
Dawkins Citra


----------



## Spartak (31 Jul 2019)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Aug 2019)

Until today I thought Butcombe was in Devon or Cornwall. However this Rare Breed comes from Bristol. Which coincidentally is where we just came from.





Mind, I also thought Chepstow was in England.... until today.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Aug 2019)

Looking forward to beer o'clock


----------



## randynewmanscat (2 Aug 2019)

DP said:


> Your username always makes me double take. For some reason, I always initially read a break between the n and s.[/QUOTE


----------



## randynewmanscat (2 Aug 2019)

B*rstards! I'm not at all paranoid but strongly believe this thread was created to torment me.


----------



## albal (2 Aug 2019)

Anyone familiar with brew house Blackpool? I,m here for a few days. Apparently the I'd board is out of date. No idea why?


----------



## SteveF (2 Aug 2019)

A Lellebel Blonde, 5.7% but doesn't taste it, hoppy but not overpowering, with a pleasant bitter aftertaste..


----------



## stephec (2 Aug 2019)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 477754
> 
> 
> .... on the beach at Le Touquet.


Snap, I've got one of those right now, although in the more normal surroundings of my living room.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Aug 2019)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 477920



My dad used to like this, shitty he always called it, every time, and to be fair every time it was funny.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2019)

Rain break.




Marston's 61 Deep Pale Ale. They've been using those grapefruit hops.


----------



## Spartak (4 Aug 2019)

Lovely pint.... At The Bull, Hinton in South Gloucestershire.


----------



## SteveF (4 Aug 2019)

An old favourite....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2019)

One finds oneself with tired legs in the Landover Arms in Pontypridd drinking Lushington's IPA. Which appears to have come from Cornwall (Skinner's Brewery)

And then a Whiteheart IPA brewed by Yorkshire Heart, whoever they are. Disappointing after the lush stuff


----------



## Dirk (6 Aug 2019)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 478923


I went through Newport a couple of days ago but for some reason I thought Tiny were in Cardiff. Basic error! 
Meanwhile, arrived late in Swansea and managed to find a Doombar for £2.05! It's like going backwards in time!


----------



## User169 (8 Aug 2019)

Campsite beer. Lovely packaging - so, so beer. At the Belgian end of IPA - noble hop flavour, some estery yeast, but too much caramel for an me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Aug 2019)

Danish brewery Dry and Bitter Christian Bale IPA. They've done a couple of recent collaborations with Cloudwater but this is the first straight D&B I've had. Fruity and hoppy. Rather jolly good, in fact.





Bonus picture is last night's Cloudwater that I found in the fridge that I don't remember buying. My taste buds say poor for Cloudwater.


----------



## Rusty Nails (9 Aug 2019)

Disaster. Brains Brewery is relocating and there's been a problem 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-48557053

It looks as if this might be a problem for several months and our club is trying to find a replacement for its most popular beer. The steward is trying out other breweries' offerings, but not labelling the pumps so we are not biased in our opinions. A bit of a pain as it's my beer of choice, but it's been interesting trying out the new beers.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Aug 2019)

DP said:


> Campsite beer. Lovely packaging - so, so beer. At the Belgian end of IPA - noble hop flavour, some estery yeast, but too much caramel for an me.
> 
> View attachment 479197



Take your own tablecloth, DP?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Aug 2019)

Glos Org Pale, really nice pale ale, not sure the hops but they weren't 'in your face', overall a really nice beer, will buy again!


----------



## SteveF (11 Aug 2019)

Post run recovery beverage....


----------



## Mart44 (11 Aug 2019)

I like my beer and will be reminded of that every time I open my saddlebag. I was carrying a couple of cans of Old Speckled Hen yesterday and one burst open when I went over a bump. I've swilled out the bag with soapy water and rinsed it but I'll bet there'll always be a whiff of beer whenever it's opened. I'm not sure whether that's the worst part or if losing the can of Old Speckled Hen is.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2019)

Random beer information: Ignition Brewery is possibly the only Taproom in the UK which doubles as a polling station.
Jump Start IPA


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Aug 2019)

Weltons coconut porter.
Yes a somewhat bizarre concept but at 6 per cent and £1.49 a pint how could i resist?
(Especially after an 80k ride)


----------



## SteveF (11 Aug 2019)

Proper way to serve beer.. (or not)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Aug 2019)

Omer God!


----------



## SteveF (11 Aug 2019)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Omer God!



75cl baby.....


----------



## User169 (11 Aug 2019)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Take your own tablecloth, DP?



Doesn't everyone?


----------



## SteveF (12 Aug 2019)

An intoxicating blonde.....


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Aug 2019)

This one is for @I like Skol Bit stronger than the UK brew....


----------



## theclaud (13 Aug 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I went through Newport a couple of days ago but for some reason I thought Tiny were in Cardiff. Basic error!
> Meanwhile, arrived late in Swansea and managed to find a Doombar for £2.05! It's like going backwards in time!
> View attachment 478994


Is that the Westbourne? What's with the Welsh tour, DM?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2019)

Howling Hops single hop pale (Simcoe). A gentle starter for my early evening session.






theclaud said:


> Is that the Westbourne? What's with the Welsh tour, DM?


It was the Cross Keys. My brother and sister-in-law were going to go Wales anyway so I came along with them up to Swansea. Very much the slow touring way of doing such things - lots of castles, hills and very friendly people.


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Aug 2019)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2019)

Back to the SE8 Taproom. Another good beer from Gipsy Hill, a sour called LA Nights, enough of a tang and a surprisingly full body.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2019)

Northern Monk Origin Zest, a really hoppy IPA. I can't remember which hop it is that has a slight aniseed flavour but there's a lot of that one in there.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2019)

I'm drinking a very poor cask Siren Yulu so here's a picture of the one I just finished. Redchurch X027767 (I've forgotten the actual number but it's pretty close). It's a rather good, pale IPA.


----------



## guitarpete247 (14 Aug 2019)

Just had a glass of this. Not to different from the standard Fix, Alfa, Mythos but worth a change to support diversity and the locals and wanting to develop another beer.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2019)

Oh dear, this could get messy! I've stumbled across a London Craft Beer Festival Fringe venue. Allen X Verdant DIPA. A rather luscious lunchtime 8%.




I've no idea who Allen are but Verdant seem to have got along famously with them....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2019)

Guava Gose, a rather sour version out of Collective Arts. I'm a saliva slave to this one.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2019)

Clocking in at 13.5%, I chickened out and got a half of this Fierce/Tiny Rebel barrel aged barley wine. Astonishingly fruity!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2019)

A Beautiful Horse.


----------



## albal (17 Aug 2019)

Trefforest brewery - pretty fly for a Maggie. Hoppy IPA. 5%. Not bad. Unusual for me a clear brew.


----------



## User169 (18 Aug 2019)

My first from BrewDog's Overworks project. It's a seriously nice beer, but v reminiscent to me of Rodenbach. Rodenbach is v much cheaper!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Aug 2019)

New York brewers Barrier. Step Into Space. It's an ok IPA but I wouldn't cross an ocean for it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Aug 2019)

Fifth Hammer, another NY brewer and their cranberry and grapefruit sour. Fruity without actually tasting of either.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Aug 2019)

Another New York beer from New York, New York, Interboro. Big Fat Juice, the best of my Big Apple tipples tonight. A little on the lingering bitter side for my tastes but pretty good.


----------



## albal (19 Aug 2019)

Stonehenge brewery - Danish dynamite IPA 5 %. Hoppy floral and smooth. Another non hazy pint.


----------



## albal (19 Aug 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oh dear, this could get messy! I've stumbled across a London Craft Beer Festival Fringe venue. Allen X Verdant DIPA. A rather luscious lunchtime 8%.
> View attachment 480443
> 
> I've no idea who Allen are but Verdant seem to have got along famously with them....


I,d struggle to ride home after a couple of them. Surprised they sold you a pint.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Aug 2019)

albal said:


> I,d struggle to ride home after a couple of them. Surprised they sold you a pint.


A 95% traffic free route on the way home helped. And I think I needed the help.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Aug 2019)

My, this is tangy! I may end up having a soirée sirène just to clear the blockage in the fridge. I got a delivery of Northern Monk today and there's not yet any room for them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Aug 2019)

Siren/Kings and Daughters Collab named Oats on Oats. It tastes very much like classic style gently balanced Siren but that's not surprising given that one of them was their head brewer. 




Random facts: Kyle and Kacie (hence the kings bit) were planning to take their daughters (hence etc) on an European trip while they were over here from Oregon. In a caravan named Brexit. But the caravan got nicked. 
Or, as I prefer to say, hijacked ....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Aug 2019)

Pink Guava Sour. It's not pink, it's more mango than guava but it is sour.


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Aug 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-49406655

Never tried Rwandan Skoll.


----------



## User169 (21 Aug 2019)

Outta the New Forest. Looks like a smoothy and has a similar body. Not hugely sour, but loads of fruit. Like it


----------



## MarkF (21 Aug 2019)

I've not had drink since my mothers party on Sunday 11th and an staying off it as I'm flying out for some cycling in Alicante on the 1st Sept. I don't want a repeat of what happened last September when I had a road bike delivered to my room and in two weeks, it never left it..................I've been experimenting with alcohol free beer.

My findings.
Peroni Libera 0.0% - Cat piss.
Birra Moretti Zero 0.05% - Cat piss lite.
Heinekin 0% - Vile, like shandy with bleach.
Bavaria 0.0% - 50p per 33cl, so that is my favourite.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Aug 2019)

DP said:


> Outta the New Forest. Looks like a smoothy and has a similar body. Not hugely sour, but loads of fruit. Like it
> 
> View attachment 481123


I've had a couple of Vibrant Forest beers and they were excellent. That one, though, looks like you need the number of a good plumber. Mind, it looks like fruit pulp on the side of the glass.


----------



## User169 (21 Aug 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've had a couple of Vibrant Forest beers and they were excellent. That one, though, looks like you need the number of a good plumber. Mind, it looks like fruit pulp on the side of the glass.



I'm a big fan of their beers, but yes I've never had a beer quite so pulp laden!


----------



## Spartak (22 Aug 2019)

Lovely beer & only £1.25 in Sainsburys....


----------



## Dirk (24 Aug 2019)

Very pleasant lunchtime drink from my local brewery - GT Ales at Chivenor.


----------



## albal (24 Aug 2019)

DP said:


> I'm a big fan of their beers, but yes I've never had a beer quite so pulp laden!


Hope to visit the brewery soon


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Aug 2019)

Fresh off the HS2...


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 Aug 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a Maltsmiths' IPA on keg here. It turns out that it's a Heineken offshoot. If Tuborg can do it, maybe Heineken can.....
> 
> View attachment 477007
> 
> ...


Refreshing the parts that other beers can't reach?...


----------



## Spartak (29 Aug 2019)

Gluten Free Stella..... 
Mrs S. very happy, not too bad to be honest...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Aug 2019)

Preferred Pronouns - a Brick and Queer Beer collaboration. Described as a sour New England pale it's a bit of an idea in a glass that ended up tasting rather like grapefruit.


----------



## SteveF (29 Aug 2019)

Little Critters, Raspberry Blonde... Very raspberry and light with a slightly bitter aftertaste...


----------



## Chromatic (30 Aug 2019)

drinking this tonight


----------



## SteveF (30 Aug 2019)

Sleepy badger (another from little Critters), nice oat stout... Yum


----------



## fossyant (30 Aug 2019)

Local ale in Puerto Rico Gran Canaria seems to be Amstel, but it's quite dark. Some have Tropical (local good brew) and thats nicer, but the Amstel is either flat or gassy. 

The descent bars take more pride over the beer, reflected in price. The Swedish bar has just about anything you want, over 200 specialist ales.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Aug 2019)

Few from the last couple of weeks, all yumtus...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Aug 2019)

A beer that's hung around since the London Craft Beer Festival. Interboro X (something like) Alvarado St. Blueberry and pineapple sour. Tis rather juicy.


----------



## SteveF (30 Aug 2019)

A Ginger Sour, very, very nice.... £8.70 a pint!..


----------



## albal (31 Aug 2019)

Hopcraft brewery - citrus IPA 4.5%. Very hoppy if you like that sort of thing. Remind me of Oakham ales.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Sep 2019)

Amundsen Apocalyptic Thunder. A very full-flavored NEIPA


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Sep 2019)

Smee again! Northern Monk Old Flax Store sour.




Lightly sour with a generous dose of pineapple. It's a like or loathe beer. I like it but half the bar staff really don't.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Sep 2019)

And because cooler weather is on the way...




Canopy Llopper Oyster Stout. Warms the cockles, innit!


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Sep 2019)

Lacons Affinity.

On approaching the bar**, I must admit I had never heard of this brewer from Great Yarmouth (site of a few very happy childhood holidays) which claims to have been around since 1760.

I think it's one of those cases of an old brewery brand recently revived.

But it is a very nice beer.

https://www.lacons.co.uk/beers/seasonal/affinity

** courtesy of my local spoons, dubbed one of the finest beer altars in London by the deserters in the know. £1.99.


----------



## User169 (5 Sep 2019)

Most expensive pint in history...

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2019/sep/05/manchester-hotel-charges-australian-55000-for-a-beer


----------



## User169 (5 Sep 2019)

Super fresh cans from the US - both canned less than a month ago. 

On the left, Summer from Tree House (MA). A superbly made NEIPA - not many can make them this good.

On the right, Lung Bag from Tired Hands (NYC). A bit meh. Too much adjunct for me. I wouldn't have bought it had I realized how much crap they put in it - fruit juice, fruit zest and honey.


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Sep 2019)

DP said:


> Most expensive pint in history...
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2019/sep/05/manchester-hotel-charges-australian-55000-for-a-beer


yes I saw that - convinces me I'm not mad paying for stuff like that with cash, despite folk liking to look cool with contactless - who wants to be peering at a little screen after they have had a few?


----------



## User169 (5 Sep 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> yes I saw that - convinces me I'm not mad paying for stuff like that with cash, despite folk liking to look cool with contactless - who wants to be peering at a little screen after they have had a few?



Er, people use contactless because it's much more convenient than cash, not because they want to look "cool".

Anyway, it seems a far better approach than handing your cash over Tim Martin (massive twat for the avoidance of doubt).


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Sep 2019)

If I'm stood at a bar I don't see what's so much bother to use my hand to hand over some cash before using self same hand to carry beer away.
As for the tim martin thing, cripes, what's he got to do with the matter?
A bizzare outburst.
I think you need a lie down.
Or a drink.


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Sep 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A Beautiful Horse.
> View attachment 480517


Just say neigh!


----------



## albal (6 Sep 2019)

Vibrant forest - Kick start oat + coffee stout 5.7%. Would be great in February!. Vegan. As per usual with VF.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Sep 2019)

Some alcopop from Northern Monk - Mango Lassi Heathen. Lots of mango but where did the mango's tang go? The fruit's too sweet for me


----------



## User169 (7 Sep 2019)

17% freeze distilled imp milk stout with vanilla..blah blah blah ..

Astonishing. Best thing I've drunk all year...


----------



## User169 (7 Sep 2019)

albal said:


> Vibrant forest - Kick start oat + coffee stout 5.7%. Would be great in February!. Vegan. As per usual with VF.



I do like VF brews.


----------



## albal (7 Sep 2019)

Red Cat Brewing co. From our ancient capital Winchester. Mosaic pale . 4.9% APA . refreshingly bitter and easy drinking.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Sep 2019)

Those of a religious bent will recognise this Minster in a Glass. It's an Ecuanot Be Serious. American pale.




And this is a rather luscious X-parrot tropical NEIPA




Then I went for a Budweiser


----------



## User169 (8 Sep 2019)

From NL's top brewery. A 13% imp stout. They've released a few versions before this, but have properly dialed it on now.

This is gorgeous. Pours very thick. Tonka not too present, loads of chocolate and coffee and manages to keep a hold of the kecap Manis flavour that mar beers like this.

A triumph!!


----------



## theclaud (8 Sep 2019)

DP said:


> manages to keep a hold of the kecap Manis flavour that mar beers like this.


The what now? Is that something to do with pangolins?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2019)

theclaud said:


> The what now? Is that something to do with pangolins?


It's autoconfect gawn mad


----------



## albal (8 Sep 2019)

Waen brewery - eek a mouse stout. 5.5%

Named after the famous reggae artist I assume. Not bad.


----------



## theclaud (8 Sep 2019)

albal said:


> View attachment 484302
> View attachment 484303
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Waen Brewery was long gone??


----------



## User169 (9 Sep 2019)

theclaud said:


> I thought Waen Brewery was long gone??




Sue Hayward from Waen got together with Gazza Prescott from Hopcraft last year to form Team Toxic, brewing out of Liverpool. I think they might brew some Waen beers too.


----------



## theclaud (9 Sep 2019)

DP said:


> Sue Hayward from Waen got together with Gazza Prescott from Hopcraft last year to form Team Toxic, brewing out of Liverpool. I think they might brew some Waen beers too.


That's good to know. I'm outta the Welsh loop!


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Sep 2019)

If you're in Glasgow, then the Pot Still (old school Glaswegian boozer) in Hope Street and the Raven ( more contemporary bar,#crowsbeforehoes) in nearby Renfield Street are both well worth a visit, especially if you're catching a train from Glasgow Central station (a 5 minute walk away). You can always find some stoatin' beers at both and whisky fans will no doubt find something to interest them at the Pot Still. The Alechemy 10 Storey Malt Bomb at the Pot Still was a fine example of an 80 shilling beer, though Stewart Brewing's effort is IMO the best (80 shilling btw is a classic Scottish dark beer style, not as bitter as a bitter, usually lower in ABV than the amusingly named Wee Heavy ). IIRC Fyne Ales have done a good one as well.


----------



## User169 (10 Sep 2019)

Cinema beer (new genre)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Sep 2019)

Random budget beer post: Aldi, at least in the UK, are selling a range of canned beer. Their Redwell West Coast IPA (in an orange can, but not to be confused with their Grapefruit IPA branded something like Rubus, in a slightly lighter orange can) is a really decent beer at a really discounted price. It's vegan so there's no bits of meat floating around in it, it's also gluten free so it probably won't make decent toast but at least, it's probably mortgage free. I've no idea whether it's lead-free or excessively radioactive but it's still a very, very good beer for the price. I would have posted a picture of the can but I don't fancy rummaging around in the recycling.


----------



## Spartak (11 Sep 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Random budget beer post: Aldi, at least in the UK, are selling a range of canned beer. Their Redwell West Coast IPA (in an orange can, but not to be confused with their Grapefruit IPA branded something like Rubus, in a slightly lighter orange can) is a really decent beer at a really discounted price. It's vegan so there's no bits of meat floating around in it, it's also gluten free so it probably won't make decent toast but at least, it's probably mortgage free. I've no idea whether it's lead-free or excessively radioactive but it's still a very, very good beer for the price. I would have posted a picture of the can but I don't fancy rummaging around in the recycling.



I would have posted a picture of the can but I don't fancy rummaging around in the recycling.

I think you should.....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Sep 2019)

Spartak said:


> I think you should.....


You think I should...go out and buy some more?


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Sep 2019)

Spartak said:


> I would have posted a picture of the can but I don't fancy rummaging around in the recycling.
> 
> I think you should.....


Yes-it's all about having a can do attitude Grasshopper!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Sep 2019)

4 cans, under a fiver.


----------



## Dirk (11 Sep 2019)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Sep 2019)

Double-Barrelled Lobsters and Lighthouses, a good full on NEIPA.


----------



## User169 (11 Sep 2019)

Damn. 13% IPA. Dank and malty


----------



## User169 (11 Sep 2019)

Triple fruited gose is a thing, right?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Sep 2019)

Chorlton Saison Brett Sour is so sour that I went for 2/3rds.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Sep 2019)

Followed by a big 8.8% Buxton Axe^X. It's a dank and mega malty one.


----------



## Chromatic (13 Sep 2019)

Chromatic said:


> drinking this tonight
> View attachment 482704





deptfordmarmoset said:


> Random budget beer post: Aldi, at least in the UK, are selling a range of canned beer. Their Redwell West Coast IPA (in an orange can, but not to be confused with their Grapefruit IPA branded something like Rubus, in a slightly lighter orange can) is a really decent beer at a really discounted price. It's vegan so there's no bits of meat floating around in it, it's also gluten free so it probably won't make decent toast but at least, it's probably mortgage free. I've no idea whether it's lead-free or excessively radioactive but it's still a very, very good beer for the price. I would have posted a picture of the can but I don't fancy rummaging around in the recycling.



Drinking the above pictured beer again tonight, it's only 89p a bottle in Aldi and Lidl. These profiteering so and so's Tesco charge 90p for it. It's all I can afford these days.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Sep 2019)

Chromatic said:


> Drinking the above pictured beer again tonight, it's only 89p a bottle in Aldi and Lidl. These profiteering so and so's Tesco charge 90p for it. It's all I can afford these days.


That is probably the nearest Tescos ever came to price matching! I'd still recommend the Redwell even if it costs 30p more


----------



## Chromatic (13 Sep 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That is probably the nearest Tescos ever came to price matching! I'd still recommend the Redwell even if it costs 30p more



I shall give that Redwell a go.


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Sep 2019)

DP said:


> Damn. 13% IPA. Dank and malty
> 
> View attachment 484693


13%...just about alchoholic then. Must seek some out for GoTober!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2019)

I popped up to the far end of the Bermondsey beer mile today. I only stopped for one but brought a couple home with me. This is a number 8 Porter Rum Punch. And very nice it was too!





And now the sun has gone down I'm about to crack this one open...


----------



## stephec (14 Sep 2019)

Epic by name, and epic by nature. 

Although there's that many IPAs going around now that it must be a bit difficult to come out with something genuinely original.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Sep 2019)

Pretty standard ale but it's better than the usual Heineken. All-inclusive so that's "free", right?






Obligatory teenage son being a berk in the background


----------



## User169 (15 Sep 2019)

What you looking at?


----------



## User169 (15 Sep 2019)

Jake Head from Wylam. Last time I drank this in the UK it was BBB.

What the dang happened?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Sep 2019)

Figuring it was the last chance of the year to enjoy a beer in the sunshine, I came to Little Faith's tap garden in Deptford. Vossi Bop is a brand new Kweik pale ale and it's pretty good.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Sep 2019)

For my second I'm having a Première, such is my disorder. Interboro, pokier than the preceding




I'm getting notes of basil again today. I blame Citra.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Sep 2019)

Change of scene. Villages launched a new beer yesterday, Beam, a 'fruited' sour. Mostly blackberry, gentle as sours go.


----------



## stephec (15 Sep 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> View attachment 485301
> Change of scene. Villages launched a new beer yesterday, Beam, a 'fruited' sour. Mostly blackberry, gentle as sours go.


That just looks wrong, it looks more like the slushy that sent my little girl hyper on holiday years ago.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Sep 2019)

Ms. Slowmotion took me to the Fullers Griffin Brewery in Chiswick, West London for a late birthday present. We spent about 45minutes sampling their cask ales at the end, each one about a quarter of a pint. There wasn't any limit to the number of samples we were allowed, but most people stopped after about eight.





Gales Seafarers
Gales HSB
Fullers ESB
Rocky Red Ale
London Pride
Oliver's Island Golden Ale
Fullers London Porter
and one more that I can't remember.

There's also a big Brewery Shop which sells loads of bottled beer, wine and other stuff. I came away with these two bottles. It was enormous fun and well worth a visit.


----------



## stephec (22 Sep 2019)

I've not seen Bengal Lancer in the shops for ages, delish!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Sep 2019)

Buxton Ekuanot. Fully flavourly but just a little too bitter for my taste buds. Good mind. Also pricy.

Oh, and I'm going to be in Leeds for a couple of nights. Monday and Tuesday nights aren't the best for crafts because they seem to have collectively decided that it's their weekend. But I hope to sample some Norths and Northern Monks while I'm away.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Sep 2019)

A spiced mango sour from Tooth and Claw, apparently a wing of Cameron's.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Sep 2019)

A North Volta en face. It's a blood orange kettle sour which tastes like Tango'd mango (in a very good way)

I didn't know Kona brewed beer....




Twas in the Head of Steam.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Sep 2019)

I was going to take a pic of a full glass of Wylam's The Unimportance of Inertia but I underestimated my own inertia


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Sep 2019)

Enjoyed a couple of pints of *Cooler Shaker* - an "IPA milkshake" from Hebden Bridge's Vocation Brewery in the legendary Scarbrough Taps this afternoon.

Their website describes it as 
_Shake things up with this creamy IPA, brewed with lactose for a full-bodied and milky texture. Passionfruit and Mamey Sapote balance the sweetness of the lactose and give this brew an exotic finish_

I got one to try given the description and it was so nice I had to have another.
It really is rather good.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Sep 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Enjoyed a couple of pints of *Cooler Shaker* - an "IPA milkshake" from Hebden Bridge's Vocation Brewery in the legendary Scarbrough Taps this afternoon.
> 
> Their website describes it as
> _Shake things up with this creamy IPA, brewed with lactose for a full-bodied and milky texture. Passionfruit and Mamey Sapote balance the sweetness of the lactose and give this brew an exotic finish_
> ...


What or who is Mamey Sapote?


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Sep 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> What or who is Mamey Sapote?



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pouteria_sapota - native to Cuba, and the upper Calder Valley it seems...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Sep 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pouteria_sapota - native to Cuba, and the upper Calder Valley it seems...


We live and learn!


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Sep 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Enjoyed a couple of pints of *Cooler Shaker* - an "IPA milkshake" from Hebden Bridge's Vocation Brewery in the legendary Scarbrough Taps this afternoon.
> 
> Their website describes it as
> _Shake things up with this creamy IPA, brewed with lactose for a full-bodied and milky texture. Passionfruit and Mamey Sapote balance the sweetness of the lactose and give this brew an exotic finish_
> ...



This is also available in Tesco - although at £3 for a 440ml can I'll stick to drinking it in the pub.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Sep 2019)

I couldn't find an 11% Supreme Court Stout to celebrate with so I made do with an Indigo Tie-die Wolf T-shirt (Verdant and Temescal). It's a glorious one too, aniseed hints (though I gather it's cardamom) at the front and a lingering impression of having just swallowed a port.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Sep 2019)

North have produced a Route Beer in honour of the UCI Worlds in Yorkshire this week. Looking at the arrows, I think I can see where this is going this weekend.


----------



## User169 (25 Sep 2019)

Outstanding haul in Gent yesterday. 2 xTrillium and a Tree House. All canned less than a month ago. All great. The Smashing! is a Cloudwater collab.


----------



## User169 (28 Sep 2019)

We've been quarantined to the boondocks!! Try and hang in there beer peeps!!


----------



## User169 (30 Sep 2019)

Rhubarb lambic. Really great - quite soft rhubarb flavour and not too tart


----------



## nickyboy (3 Oct 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> This is also available in Tesco - although at £3 for a 440ml can I'll stick to drinking it in the pub.


That pricing is ridiculous. Tesco stock other Vocation beers such as the excellent Life & Death at £9 for 8 x 330ml cans (which works out as cheap Tesco's rather more ordinary bottled beer range, even on multibuy)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Oct 2019)

Purple Bobbins, a Cloudwater Cherry Cola Sour. Curiously nutmeggy. And cloves....





The sourdough on the right is really very good.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Oct 2019)

Abbot ale tonight


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Oct 2019)

Who knew that if you put pecan, peanuts and cocoanut together with cacao nibs and bunged then into an imperial stout it would taste like dark chocolate and almonds? Lush, me? No, the beer! Gipsy Hill/Hawkshead collaboration.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Oct 2019)

Went to Huddersfield for a change...thanks to @MossCommuter for pub recommendations.

I didn't drink this but the name has taught me a new word






But I did have a couple of these and delish they were. Vocation is in Hebden Bridge and I drink their Life and Death a lot. This was even better






And a night out wouldn't be complete without something weird happening..we ended up upstairs in the pub function room dancing to Northern Soul classics with a bunch of old skool Huddersfield "keep the faith" types.


----------



## User169 (9 Oct 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> North have produced a Route Beer in honour of the UCI Worlds in Yorkshire this week. Looking at the arrows, I think I can see where this is going this weekend.
> View attachment 486549



From Paria cc

https://paria.cc/products/northbrew-co-route-beer-tee


----------



## User169 (9 Oct 2019)

We were mint to be from Northern Monk. Loads of mint choc chip.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Oct 2019)

Talking of Northern Monk, I've got a Paper, Rock, Scissors on the go - it's a DIPA collaboration with Siren which I'm drinking at room temperature because there's no room in the fridge. It's super intense unchilled.





And I just had another Siren collaboration, this time with Copenhagen brewers Broaden & Build. Marginal Grains. They say they've used foraged spices but I know that they've been foraging in a local farmer's fennel field. Nice and aromatic though


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Oct 2019)

DP said:


> What you looking at?
> 
> View attachment 485258


Mad fer it like!


----------



## Spartak (13 Oct 2019)

Who moved the Beer thread... 🤔


----------



## Spartak (13 Oct 2019)

Spartak said:


> Who moved the Beer thread... 🤔



Anyway today begins a short Belgian 🇧🇪 trip..... no bike though ( but will do a few 5k runs )...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Oct 2019)

Spartak said:


> Who moved the Beer thread... 🤔


I reckon it might still be here.


----------



## Spartak (13 Oct 2019)




----------



## Spartak (14 Oct 2019)




----------



## Spartak (15 Oct 2019)

https://nl.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tripel_Karmeliet


----------



## nickyboy (15 Oct 2019)

"Seek and ye shall find"

It seems decent beer is available almost everywhere if you're willing to put a bit of effort in to find it

Arrived Seoul airport and laying over before a trip to Daejeon tomorrow..."Google, find me craft beer beer Incheon airport". Result: Cinder Bar, just around the corner from my hotel. Tiny place, five taps with good modern IPA type beers. I had the only locally brewed one and it was excellent. Cloudy, grapefruity, perfect to help me beat the jetlag and get a decent night's sleep.


----------



## Dirk (16 Oct 2019)

Exile 'Barista' - coffee roasted stout.
Exile is the trendy arm of Exmoor Ales.
I'm not a great coffee lover but this stuff is very nice. Quite moreish in fact.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Oct 2019)

Chorlton Orange Sherbet sour.




For some reason I forgot to post this yesterday.


----------



## User169 (16 Oct 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Chorlton Orange Sherbet sour.
> View attachment 489238
> 
> For some reason I forgot to post this yesterday.



Hey, DM. Flozza has left BBNo and moved to Beer Merchants Tap. He sent me a few photos from the cellar - they've got some pretty nice stuff over there!


----------



## User169 (16 Oct 2019)

nickyboy said:


> "Seek and ye shall find"
> 
> It seems decent beer is available almost everywhere if you're willing to put a bit of effort in to find it
> 
> ...



According to ratebeer, there's another one there called "Foodies' Beer and Chips Pub".

(No tips from Nickyboy!)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Oct 2019)

DP said:


> Hey, DM. Flozza has left BBNo and moved to Beer Merchants Tap. He sent me a few photos from the cellar - they've got some pretty nice stuff over there!


That's recent - I saw him at BBNo only a couple of weeks ago. I didn't speak to him because he had his harrassed face on as he rushed around.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Oct 2019)

DP said:


> According to ratebeer, there's another one there called "Foodies' Beer and Chips Pub".
> 
> (No tips from Nickyboy!)


Thanks for the tip. We have moved on to Daejeon and guess what, they have decent beer here too.






They even had a Peanut Butter Marshmallow Stout here. But the drink of choice with your dinner is SoJu...a bit like Sake and a train wreck waiting to happen


----------



## randynewmanscat (17 Oct 2019)

Spartak said:


> Anyway today begins a short Belgian 🇧🇪 trip..... no bike though ( but will do a few 5k runs )...
> 
> View attachment 489002


More torment. I have some Vedett glassware but no Extra blonde to pour into them. I have but one 75cl Mort Subite kriek which must not be opened until its opened.


----------



## Spartak (18 Oct 2019)

Alas my Belgian 🇧🇪 tour is over... 

This was also very nice...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Oct 2019)

It's a Chocolate Brownie Sundae Stout, a real brewer's overindulgence!


----------



## nickyboy (19 Oct 2019)

I'm a Seoul man.....
Naturally the capital has some decent beer places. The Hand and Malt brewing company was fairly handy for the hotel so gave it a try. They had half a dozen beers. Decent but unspectacular, now I'm Korean craft beer expert






Onwards to Oz, home of some pretty decent (but expensive) beers....


----------



## Spartak (20 Oct 2019)

Very nice & reduced to £1.10 👍


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Oct 2019)

Heck, it's dark in here and it doesn't feel like the right moment to use the flash!

Popihn Porter with cerises et framboises. They're French, if you hadn't guessed. Nicely done.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Oct 2019)

Brockley Brewery Green Harvest. It's green hop season! Anyway, a very generous dose of malt to take any roughness out of the hops.


----------



## albal (22 Oct 2019)

Took me a while to find this after the re vamp! 
Local to me Brew shack- 8 grain Porter. 5%. Done a good job there.

Arbor - Mosaic pale ale 4%. Full of flavor , another quality ale

Pixie spring brewery - Deliverance APA. 4.5%. Wasn't impressed with this. A bit bitter.


----------



## User169 (22 Oct 2019)

Been in Sweden for a few days. The beer situation there is seriously screwy. Tenner for a third of a pint is standard for a craft beer. The government booze shops have sensible prices, but antisocial opening hours. Nevertheless, there's some very decent brewers in the Gothenburg area. Really enjoyed Spike brewery beers. This is a dank one. ..


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Oct 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Abbot ale tonight


Get the Abbey habit!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Oct 2019)

Wylam's Feasting With Panthers. It's an imperial (10.5%)





licorice stout. Licorice is a very old-fashioned flavour but it's great in a strong stout!


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Oct 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Wylam's Feasting With Panthers. It's an imperial (10.5%)
> View attachment 490395
> 
> 
> licorice stout. Licorice is a very old-fashioned flavour but it's great in a strong stout!


Wylam...ye canna wack it ye knaaa like . I sampled a couple of quality waxings from them at Salt Horse in Embra last Saturday: Patterns of Force (DDH Pale...the Force was strong with that one) and Impex (Imperial Best...only an Imperial Best from Wylam could be this accurate). Meanwhile in Yellow Sticker Land, I managed to get a whole load of 6 Degrees Hopocrisy in Morrisons (they'd had a load of guest beers in) and Saltaire Triple Chocoholic. A slug of the latter is most excellent in choc brownies, C*******s puddings etc btw.


----------



## Spartak (27 Oct 2019)

Western League CX at Keynsham this morning inc. a pop up bar... 👍


----------



## nickyboy (27 Oct 2019)

DP said:


> Been in Sweden for a few days. The beer situation there is seriously screwy. Tenner for a third of a pint is standard for a craft beer. The government booze shops have sensible prices, but antisocial opening hours. Nevertheless, there's some very decent brewers in the Gothenburg area. Really enjoyed Spike brewery beers. This is a dank one. ..
> 
> View attachment 490164


Blimey, I will never grumble about Laaaandan beer pricing again. Tenner for a third!!!!


----------



## Dirk (29 Oct 2019)

Hunters brewery, Newton Abbot. 
Slaughtered Lamb cherry beer.
Yum yum.


----------



## Spartak (30 Oct 2019)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Oct 2019)

I've just been to a meadery but as it wasn't beer and they had no half beer braggot you'll have to make do with a picture of yesterday's Boxcar mild. Seriously malty!


----------



## johnbot1 (31 Oct 2019)

A pint of Harveys Best Bitter and a Packet of crisps, I usually cycle 20-25 miles find a nice pub have that for my lunch then back home you can't beat it


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Nov 2019)

I couldn't let Halloween completely pass me by. Pumpkin ale. The beer that thinks it's a Glühwein.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Nov 2019)

Right, Here's What You Need To Know... This Belgian Bitter's yeast actually gives it banana undertones. It's rare that my tastebuds coincide with the can's tasting notes. I've a few more Cloudwater beers in the fridge following an early evening visit to their taproom.


----------



## User169 (7 Nov 2019)

So I usually have to pass a half hour each week at Antwerp train station catching a connection. Turns out there's a craft beer bar/bottle and no-one told me. And they stock rather good tinnies outta that UK. 

This is nice, if a bit more astringent than o expected.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Nov 2019)

DP said:


> So I usually have to pass a half hour each week at Antwerp train station catching a connection. Turns out there's a craft beer bar/bottle and no-one told me. And they stock rather good tinnies outta that UK.
> 
> This is nice, if a bit more astringent than o expected.
> 
> View attachment 492096


I gather Loka Polly had to change their name to Polly's Brew because Loka was already somebody's beer brand. That reminds me, there are a couple of north Wales breweries worth a visit.


----------



## User169 (7 Nov 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I gather Loka Polly had to change their name to Polly's Brew because Loka was already somebody's beer brand. That reminds me, there are a couple of north Wales breweries worth a visit.



That's what I understood too DM. Have fun on your N Wales travels and don't forget to report back!


----------



## nickyboy (8 Nov 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Right, Here's What You Need To Know... This Belgian Bitter's yeast actually gives it banana undertones. It's rare that my tastebuds coincide with the can's tasting notes. I've a few more Cloudwater beers in the fridge following an early evening visit to their taproom.
> View attachment 492031


"Banana Undertones" sounds like a reggae/punk fusion outfit. So, on that basis, I'm in


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Nov 2019)

Titanic stout, a very rounded winter drink.


----------



## stephec (11 Nov 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Titanic stout, a very rounded winter drink.
> View attachment 492522


That looks proper delish.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Nov 2019)

stephec said:


> That looks proper delish.


I'd just decided to stay in this evening but your post just reminded me how good it was. So, cheers to you!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Nov 2019)

I had a gorgeous Track Third Wheel gooseberry sour last night. Best gooseberry sour ever! No pics because I got the server to pose with it for my brother and nephew, it wouldn't be fair to post it up publically. But it's a must for gooseberry lovers.

I also had a Tiny Rebel Stay Puft Irish Cream porter. Stay Puft is now a theme and the Irish Cream one is a very good variation. Recommended too.


----------



## Spartak (27 Nov 2019)

Another short trip to Belgium, stayed overnight in the Golden Carolus Hotel in Mechelen... https://www.hetanker.be/nl

Great place to stay, rooms are in part of the brewery complex... 👍

My favourite from last night...


----------



## Spartak (27 Nov 2019)

Nice story how the local Mechelen brew got its name....

https://www.hetanker.be/en/maneblusser


----------



## albal (27 Nov 2019)

Quite different the usual Arbor stuff. Very fruity quite sweet. Not to everyone taste I,m sure. I  enjoyed it.


----------



## Spartak (28 Nov 2019)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Nov 2019)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 494532


Thirst things Fürst, eh?


----------



## Spartak (28 Nov 2019)

Train [ Eurostar ] beer... 🍺👍


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Nov 2019)

I'm having a Track Third Wheel again. It really is a fabulous gooseberry sour, even if it's not quite so good out of the can as it is keg




I should have said that it was a collaboration with Copenhagen brewer Broaden and Build.


----------



## theclaud (1 Dec 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'd just decided to stay in this evening but your post just reminded me how good it was. So, cheers to you!
> View attachment 492659


Is that the Cornwall Rd boozer?


----------



## theclaud (1 Dec 2019)

I got this.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Dec 2019)

theclaud said:


> Is that the Cornwall Rd boozer?


No, it's in New Cross Gate. It's where Cellar Boys brewery started, though they've now started sharing with Bianca Road on the Bermonsey Beer Mile. They have a good selection of craft beers. 300 yards from my door.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Dec 2019)

A couple of Anspach and Hobday beers at the beer shop in Nunhead Green. Straying a whole 0.7 miles from home tonight. A plum, cherry and raspberry sour followed by a chocolate brown. I can't remember when I last got served a beer in a jug. It's dead chocolatey though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Dec 2019)

11.1% Gâteauxblaster. Ouf!




(London Beer Factory, who have recently upped their game.)


----------



## Spartak (6 Dec 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 11.1% Gâteauxblaster. Ouf!
> View attachment 495423
> 
> (London Beer Factory, who have recently upped their game.)



That looks good... 👍


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Dec 2019)

I just bumped into another Third Wheel. I can't recommend this beer highly enough. Also sampled another Raisin' a Glass, which is a warm, fruity imperial stout that Little Faith did in collaboration with Brick and Escape. Pretty much opposite ends of the beer spectrum but both extremely well carried off!


----------



## albal (8 Dec 2019)

Found this in a discount store in cuneo Italy. It reminded me of the old bottles of Guinness. Tho a little stronger 7.2%. Not bad. And cheap.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Dec 2019)

Let's get Deptford festive!





It's actually a By The River (they're a Newcastle Brewery) and it's called Heedbanger. It's a good session IPA.

I still see Up Knees and not Knees Up.


----------



## johnblack (10 Dec 2019)

These boys https://www.litchboroughbrewery.co.uk/ have just taken over one of my local pubs, which can only be a good thing. I haven't had a bad one yet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Dec 2019)

I meant to get a simple pale but got distracted by a Wylam/Deya ruby





... And then an Iron Pier barrel aged porter


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Dec 2019)

Mission accomplished! Siren Suspended in Rakau


----------



## Spartak (11 Dec 2019)

Nice pint after the Moon Sonata #1 Audax on Monday...... arrivée was at The Beer Emporium on King Street in Bristol - finished the ride at 23:50... 👍


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Dec 2019)

Out for a couple last night before our teams annual Christmas Curry

Discovered this fine ruby red ale in Halifax's Grayston Unity:




A very drinkable pint, factually correct and it's even got a little pic of a bike on the pump clip - what's not to love? 😀


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Dec 2019)

T'wouldn't be Saturday night without a beer. It's a Cloudwater Ekuanot + Citra + Simcoe IPA. Deeply dank.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Dec 2019)

Oh, a cask Siren Broken Dream! This beer is a good beer as keg but truly fine as cask!


----------



## Spartak (22 Dec 2019)




----------



## Spartak (24 Dec 2019)

Nice easy drinking brew... 👍


----------



## Spartak (24 Dec 2019)

Birthday Beer... 🍺👍


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2019)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 497787
> 
> 
> Birthday Beer... 🍺👍


Terrible time to have a birthday. Great time for a beer, though!


----------



## albal (24 Dec 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Terrible time to have a birthday. Great time for a beer, though!
> View attachment 497789


My brother's birthday today. Mine Boxing day!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2019)

albal said:


> My brother's birthday today. Mine Boxing day!


That's one big anniversary blur for you lot, then! 
Cheers!





It's a very bright and cheeky IPA.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Dec 2019)

Not had a beer since my birthday in October. 
Had 5, 300ml bottles of Amstel between 4pm and 6pm.
I feel totally knackered now. 

I'll have a few with the kids boxing day and I'm out Friday for a posh meal in Stamford.. 

And then i think I'll give up beer completely..


----------



## albal (26 Dec 2019)

Vocation / Yeastie boys . Breakfast Club waffle and Blueberry stout. 6.7%. A winner for sure. Happy birthday to me.


----------



## albal (26 Dec 2019)

While I,m here I had a feature in local CAMRA winter edition: enjoy.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Dec 2019)

Glossop, for a fairly small town (pop is about 17.5k) has a load of pubs. So tomorrow night, a couple of friends, son#2 and I will attempt to have a drink in pretty well all of them. It'll be like Shaun of the Dead, hopefully without the zombies
16 pubs, half in each one. Kicking off about 3pm. Wish me luck as you wave me goodbye.....

I'll try to post some photos (of beer, rather than me looking the worse for wear)


----------



## Mr Celine (27 Dec 2019)

Starting on a selection case I got for Christmas from my sister in law. Begin at 9% and work down the way.


----------



## Spartak (28 Dec 2019)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Dec 2019)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 498115
> View attachment 498115


You'll be seing double after those....


----------



## Spartak (29 Dec 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You'll be seing double after those....



Not sure what happened there..... hic 🤪


----------



## Spartak (31 Dec 2019)

Tonight's selection... 🍻


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2019)

Meet Punkatawney Phil.


----------



## albal (4 Jan 2020)

Red Cat . Mosaic Pale ale - 4.9% dry Jan? What's that?


----------



## slowmotion (4 Jan 2020)

Ms. slowmotion gave me a sample pack of the Brixton Brewery's finest as a Christmas present. I tried this earlier. It's quite good.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jan 2020)

A month or so ago I signed up to the Northern Monk Patrons project. This one's a fruited sour IPA. It's somewhere midway between a tropical fruit juice and an IPA. Raspberry, passion fruit, and guava. Collaboration with Homes brewery (Michigan) and Ology, apparently wild beer experimenters.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jan 2020)

Is it just me or is this BBNo sloe and juniper saison levitating?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jan 2020)

Triple mashed mild (Anspach and Hobday collaboration with the beer shop in Nunhead). Cask too! It's a good one.


----------



## albal (11 Jan 2020)

Really nice, quite sweet if you like that. Mmm


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jan 2020)

albal said:


> View attachment 500165
> 
> 
> Really nice, quite sweet if you like that. Mmm


Yes, it's a good one. It's a new take on the original Stay Puft. Talking of Tiny Rebel, I noticed today that @Milzy has one in their avatar picture.


----------



## Milzy (11 Jan 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, it's a good one. It's a new take on the original Stay Puft. Talking of Tiny Rebel, I noticed today that @Milzy has one in their avatar picture.


Went to Leeds beer fest last year. Great Brewery from Wales. They had the biggest room packed out with free to play retro arcade games like mortal combat, Street fighter & Tekken etc.


----------



## stephec (14 Jan 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Triple mashed mild (Anspach and Hobday collaboration with the beer shop in Nunhead). Cask too! It's a good one.
> View attachment 499841


Mighty fine glass you've got there. 

I used to have a pair of those that mysteriously disappeared a few years ago.


----------



## stephec (14 Jan 2020)

No Puffins were harmed in the making of this fine beer, at least I don't think they were, to be honest I don't actually know but I'm sure they weren't.


----------



## Spartak (16 Jan 2020)

Just cycled thru a monsoon for this.... Lol 🤣 











...... It was worth it 🍺👍


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Jan 2020)

stephec said:


> That looks proper delish.


Totes yumtus for sure!


----------



## albal (20 Jan 2020)

A smooth Porter from Flack Manor, could easily quaff a few of these.


----------



## albal (20 Jan 2020)

Bargain of the week at £2.05. A first for me from Broughton.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jan 2020)

Just the weather for a stout, a Kernel raspberry stout.


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Jan 2020)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 477754
> 
> 
> .... on the beach at Le Touquet.


A bit late now, admittedly, but there used to be a jolly nice craft(?) brewery around Le Touquet (Touquettoise, iirc). Their Biere Blanche was particularly nice. (Although reading up a bit more, looks like the Blanche is brewed in Belgium for them - explains the earthiness, reminiscent of Dentergems, iirc).


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Jan 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Random budget beer post: Aldi, at least in the UK, are selling a range of canned beer. Their Redwell West Coast IPA (in an orange can, but not to be confused with their Grapefruit IPA branded something like Rubus, in a slightly lighter orange can) is a really decent beer at a really discounted price. It's vegan so there's no bits of meat floating around in it, it's also gluten free so it probably won't make decent toast but at least, it's probably mortgage free. I've no idea whether it's lead-free or excessively radioactive but it's still a very, very good beer for the price. I would have posted a picture of the can but I don't fancy rummaging around in the recycling.


That lager they do in the silver can with red writing (330ml, called something like the 1079 project) isn't bad.


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Jan 2020)

I thought this was an interesting article - hazy session IPAs are the new mild;

https://boakandbailey.com/2020/01/mild-is-dead-long-live-the-new-mild/

(Although part of the reason I used to drink mild was that it was less expensive than bitter et al, leaving me half a chance of a burger from the Canadian Charcoal Pit on the way home).


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jan 2020)

John the Monkey said:


> I thought this was an interesting article - hazy session IPAs are the new mild;
> 
> https://boakandbailey.com/2020/01/mild-is-dead-long-live-the-new-mild/
> 
> (Although part of the reason I used to drink mild was that it was less expensive than bitter et al, leaving me half a chance of a burger from the Canadian Charcoal Pit on the way home).


There are a few pales that also fit the bill, I reckon. And the occasional mild does turn up in the craft world. Boxcar do a good one and a local beer shop teamed up with Anspach and Hobday to produce an excellent triple mashed mild with a pronounced warm maltiness.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jan 2020)

I'm having an away day Deya. Into The Haze.










It's a gorgeous beer, that!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (24 Jan 2020)

albal said:


> View attachment 501374
> 
> View attachment 501375
> 
> ...



I bought a bottle of Broughton in the supermarket the other day but I wouldn't know how to ask for one in a pub. How do you pronounce it, Bruffton, Browton..?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jan 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I bought a bottle of Broughton in the supermarket the other day but I wouldn't know how to ask for one in a pub. How do you pronounce it, Bruffton, Browton..?


No idea, but I'd risk Browton.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2020)

A Brew by Numbers Imperial stout named Mexican Mole. A chocolate and chilli concoction with more chilli than I thought BBNo would ever dare. Tastes barrel aged.


----------



## albal (1 Feb 2020)

Swannery brewery - Voe . Oatmeal stout. 5% tastes great when your team win.


----------



## albal (1 Feb 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I bought a bottle of Broughton in the supermarket the other day but I wouldn't know how to ask for one in a pub. How do you pronounce it, Bruffton, Browton..?


I just pointed!


----------



## Spartak (11 Feb 2020)

One from Saturday night.... 






One from last night...


----------



## albal (13 Feb 2020)

While in Vitoria, popped into falkenbeer club, a quality stout from one life brewery - Tropical Christmas 7.8%.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Feb 2020)

Tiny Rebel are celebrating their 8th birthday so have launched 8 new beers. Here are 4 of them: number 3 is a Sicilian Lemon Sour which mixes nicely with number 1, an NEIPA, to create a jazz Radler. 4 is an imperial Blackcurrant Gose, which goes well with 2, a caramelly pastry stout, resulting in a bit of Black Forestry.

You can't take beer too seriously, so I'm not....


----------



## Balyintegra (13 Feb 2020)

I used to have a whole Instagram account dedicated to beer around 750 before i closed it. Still drink loads but dont post on insta.


----------



## Balyintegra (13 Feb 2020)

Goose Island BA Bourbon Stout ( 15.2%) in London yesterday. Very nice too.


----------



## Balyintegra (13 Feb 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Just the weather for a stout, a Kernel raspberry stout.
> View attachment 501527


One of my fave Raspberry stouts 👍🏼


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Feb 2020)

Balyintegra said:


> One of my fave Raspberry stouts 👍🏼


That raspberry gives the stout a real twinkle, doesn't it?


----------



## Balyintegra (13 Feb 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That raspberry gives the stout a real twinkle, doesn't it?



It sure does, its a tart raspberry which works beautifully with the dark chocolate/ coffee notes of the stout.

If you like that style i highly highly highly recommend the following 👍🏼🍻


----------



## Balyintegra (13 Feb 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That raspberry gives the stout a real twinkle, doesn't it?


----------



## figbat (13 Feb 2020)

Yesterday a pub near me was named CAMRA Pub of the Year. As luck would have it yesterday was also our village MTB group riding night. We therefore decided to to ride to said pub and help the landlord celebrate. We very much enjoyed the Nutcracker from Indigenous Brewery and Old Tyler from West Berkshire Brewery, served in jugs. Such a great pub, fantastic beer and within easy(ish) ride.


----------



## Balyintegra (14 Feb 2020)

Its Friday,work done , starting with this lovely dipa (( double ipa( usually 8% abv)) cheers all 🍻


----------



## Balyintegra (14 Feb 2020)

Time for a beautiful barley wine, a melody of dark ripe fruits, woody notes and notes of bitterness from the hops . Lush


----------



## united4ever (16 Feb 2020)

had a bottle of Saltaire Unity from M&s this weekend....superb though 6% so got some kick.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Feb 2020)

Local brewery, Little Faith, held an anti-Valentine's night last week by hosting German crafters Sudden Death. I don't remember the names of the beers but they were excellent: light on bitterness, bright on taste, and surprising high on alcohol. Highly recommended!


----------



## albal (16 Feb 2020)

La Bieregerie Brasserie - Dark Vados sweet stout with calvados . 5%. What else would you expect from Normandy . Different for sure.


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Feb 2020)

albal said:


> View attachment 500165
> 
> 
> Really nice, quite sweet if you like that. Mmm


Imperial Stay Puft is a cracker if you can find it...feel the power of the dark side!


----------



## Spartak (26 Feb 2020)

Lunch today at The George Inn, Abbots Leigh just outside Bristol on the A369. 







Pint of Exmoor Ales Fox...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2020)

I don't know why rhubarb in beer always disappoints, but this one gets away with giving off a subtle strawberry jam flavour. It's a good variation of the Don't Mess With Yorkshire theme. Reyt Pudding


----------



## itboffin (2 Mar 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ramsbury Farmers' Best somewhere just outside Hungerford.
> View attachment 476889



by far the best brewery I’ve ever had the delightful pleasure of visiting and lucky for me also my local, I’m solo funding their children through uni with my custom.

love their entire range


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Mar 2020)

Rhubarb research continues....





This just arrived today. A good sour but the rhubarb sits underneath the sourness. So, still searching for rhubarb even while drinking it. I don't know why decent craft breweries like Siren and Northern Monk can't get rhubarb done.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Mar 2020)

Mortal Planes, a Northern Monk/Deya collaboration. 8.summat% but it tastes far, far stronger. It's a DDH Double IPA, which, by my reckoning, makes it a double double. Loads of resin, heaps of hops, definitely a slow sipper.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Mar 2020)

Siren are celebrating their 7th birthday. So, a 7% beer called Sins/Virtues. Will it prove deadly or heavenly? It's fruity and bitter.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Mar 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Siren are celebrating their 7th birthday. So, a 7% beer called Sins/Virtues. Will it prove deadly or heavenly? It's fruity and bitter.
> View attachment 508011


Actually, it's called Virtues. This one's called Sins. It's an apple stout, also known as a Graf, which I've never heard of before but the can tells me that this is the name for a beer/cider hybrid.

As it happens, it's gorgeous ...


----------



## Notafettler (16 Mar 2020)

Night Train said:


> Magners


A crime against humanity. Probably made out of dead babies.
Get some proper stuff.





Always checks every barrel before bottling

https://gwatkincider.co.uk/product-category/perry/


----------



## Spartak (16 Mar 2020)

One of my favourite draught lagers in the UK.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Mar 2020)

The Adnams Ghost Ship appears to have been a victim of panic buying in my local Morrisons - just when I fancied one as well!


----------



## stephec (17 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> The Adnams Ghost Ship appears to have been a victim of panic buying in my local Morrisons - just when I fancied one as well!


For some strange reason the beer shelves are still well stocked at both Asda and Tesco near me, not that I'm complaining.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2020)

stephec said:


> For some strange reason the beer shelves are still well stocked at both Asda and Tesco near me, not that I'm complaining.


On that note, Deptford's craft brewers Villages, have realised that their taproom and other pub outlets are not going to be shifting beers. Today they launched a local home delivery service. A shrewd move on their part.


----------



## albal (24 Mar 2020)

Mouton Caennais session ale at 6.5%. From the guys at La Bieregerie , Caen France. Won't rush back for more.


----------



## albal (27 Mar 2020)

Rarely I get exited by an ale , this is the mutts nuts. Rich and creamy with a little fizz. Great beer. Brewmaker La clandestine imperial stout 11%. 

14320 Saint Andre sur one, France.


----------



## Spartak (28 Mar 2020)




----------



## Bonefish Blues (28 Mar 2020)

Tim Taylor at £2 a pint from the local pub selling its stock off. BYO container


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Mar 2020)

Tonight's top tipple* is a Siren Maiden barrel aged barley wine which comes in at a modest 11%. I think it was an Armagnac barrel but anyway it has a taste that's reminiscent of fortified wine. Lockdown lush! 

*Autocorrect changed that to topple, and I hope that's not a prediction.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Apr 2020)

This is a rather unruly hop bomb. But I think I've got it under control.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Apr 2020)

A mixed fermentation, bottle conditioned Stout Rullquin. The I/8th lambic gives it an almost sour fruitiness. It's a 75cl bottle so it should get me through the evening.


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Apr 2020)

Hawkshead Imperial Flump King (10% Marshmallow stout)….very moreish for its 10%🥳.But Tiny Rebel's Imperial Stay Puft sets the bar very high!
Here's one from my Barroom playlist:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vN8CYM1ctyw


----------



## Spartak (25 Apr 2020)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2020)

As beer can no longer be drunk in public, today's theme is...




Designed for drinking indoors...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Apr 2020)

This one's Broken Dream on steroids! Tipple tentatively.


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Apr 2020)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 517688


Go Westmalle young man! I've just finished off the last of my stash, so I'm currently beerless till tomorrow. However, the Nightmare On Brett from Crooked Stave in Denver (whisky barrel aged sour, 9.666%) was very drinkable, with a pleasant smokiness from the whisky underlying the tartness. Crooked Stave have a cult following and I can see why.The staff at Brewdog Kelvingrove looked visibly impressed when I picked it out of the bottle fridge...pure stoatin' big man! Then (not the same evening🤪) there was a cider apple Saison from the Kernel Brewery, who always do some cracking stuff. If you like this style of beer then snap this one up-it has tart sweet notes from the apples and Saisons are a clean refreshing quaff. Plus at 4.9% ABV you won't end up snorting a line of marching ants or trying to ride a quad bike up a tree or anything like that. This one came from The Bon Vivant's Companion in Thistle Street, Edinburgh, who are definitely well worth a visit if you're going for a stravaig round the New Town.


----------



## Spartak (30 Apr 2020)

Sadly not my bike or beer.... 😪


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 May 2020)

A couple of recent quaffings:
Double-Double by Siren- DDH Coffee Pale 6%.I've never been quite sure about coffee pales; this one makes me feel a bit more convinced. Siren always do interesting beers anyway...cheers!
Sleeping Lemons Export by Wild Beer Company- Gose 6%. When life leaves you lemons, remember that's just the way it gose sometimes. Tart and slightly salty;another brewery who always do interesting , off the wall beers. I'm working my way through their Mixed Sours case at the moment and it's looking pretty good so far.
Inspired by one of my favourite choons, I've decided to drink at least 500 different beers between now and May 1st 2021...looking good so far!🥳 This month's Beer 52 box is all about Virginia and I thoroughly enjoyed Port City's Robust Porter (7.2%). Very robust and quaffable. Harvisetoun Ola Dubh Special Reserve is still my benchmark dark beer though. I'm looking forward to trying Windswept's Wolf of Glen Moray, as I've been impressed by all their offerings so far (the Guildford Arms opposite Edinburgh Waverley station usually has a few on tap).


----------



## CanucksTraveller (3 May 2020)

Tripel Karmeliet from Belgium, 8.4%, and really delicious. 

"Don't ride triples, drink tripels". 😄


----------



## albal (4 May 2020)

Took advantage of the offer and free delivery from A&H. 6.7% Porter. Rather nice.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 May 2020)

albal said:


> View attachment 519894
> 
> Took advantage of the offer and free delivery from A&H. 6.7% Porter. Rather nice.


I have an A&H case on the way. No porter in the order because I've got lots of porters and stouts waiting patiently in the kitchen.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (4 May 2020)

Just finishing a Shepherd Neame Double Stout, £1.49 courtesy of Lidl. Very tasty, not unlike Guinness West Indies Porter, which I'm also fond of.... Could only get one bottle of my regular Bank's Amber session beer, so I started to scour the shelves for something acceptable. I'm essentially a real ale drinker, so fizzy lager was out of the question. I spotted the Shep's Stout, Shep's IPA, and St Austell Proper Job, which is "real" as it's bottle conditioned. I've already got a couple of PJ's in stock though, so I settled for the Shep's Stouts and IPA's. Top marks to the Stout, IPA next......


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2020)

I only bought these because the name made me laugh ...


----------



## figbat (6 May 2020)

I got a big delivery today. In the grocery delivery was a case of mixed BrewDogs and a case of Peroni. I also had a delivery of mixed Tiny Rebel beers - a first for me; ordered direct from the brewery at a decent price with quick delivery. First one tonight, most pleasant.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2020)

figbat said:


> I got a big delivery today. In the grocery delivery was a case of mixed BrewDogs and a case of Peroni. I also had a delivery of mixed Tiny Rebel beers - a first for me; ordered direct from the brewery at a decent price with quick delivery. First one tonight, most pleasant.
> 
> View attachment 520431


Tiny Rebel are fine brewers. I don't generally like red ales but Cwtch is a rather good exception.


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Tiny Rebel are fine brewers. I don't generally like red ales but Cwtch is a rather good exception.


Yumtus indeedy; also the name means 'cuddle' in Welsh😉😍.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Yumtus indeedy; also the name means 'cuddle' in Welsh😉😍.


Random question time; is that where the English ''cootchie coo'' comes from?


----------



## albal (7 May 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Just finishing a Shepherd Neame Double Stout, £1.49 courtesy of Lidl. Very tasty, not unlike Guinness West Indies Porter, which I'm also fond of.... Could only get one bottle of my regular Bank's Amber session beer, so I started to scour the shelves for something acceptable. I'm essentially a real ale drinker, so fizzy lager was out of the question. I spotted the Shep's Stout, Shep's IPA, and St Austell Proper Job, which is "real" as it's bottle conditioned. I've already got a couple of PJ's in stock though, so I settled for the Shep's Stouts and IPA's. Top marks to the Stout, IPA next......


Yes , this from 71 Brewing. Brewing exclusively for lidl it says. 5.2%. Pretty good value at 1.79. Plenty of ales on offer there.


----------



## dhd.evans (7 May 2020)

albal said:


> Yes , this from 71 Brewing. Brewing exclusively for lidl it says. 5.2%. Pretty good value at 1.79. Plenty of ales on offer there.
> View attachment 520515


My man, 71 is Dundee's craft brewery. Some crackin' beers if you can get it. Left Field Beer (based in Brum) are the exclusive southern stockists


----------



## figbat (7 May 2020)

This is most excellent.


----------



## figbat (7 May 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Just having a Chinese in the back garden and am a bit perplexed by the two cans.
> 
> The can of Boddingtons is 440 ml and the can of Skol is 500 ml but they are identical in height and girth.
> 
> ...


Doesn’t the Boddingtons have a widget in it?


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 May 2020)

If anything the 440ml looks a tad wider than the 500ml.
I suppose it could always refer to the amount in the can as opposed to the volume of the can. 
A bit like Toblerone keeping the same size packaging but increasing the gap between each triangle if you see what I mean.


----------



## Spartak (8 May 2020)




----------



## Maverick Goose (10 May 2020)

Keep calm and drink on!
Lost & Grounded Running With Sceptres-India Pale Lager 5.2%. A hoppier lager, or an IPA with lager malts? Good either way and worth checking out.
North x Stillwater Kveik IPA 7%-Join the Kveik Squad and Kveik out in a moonage daydream.Brewed with Kveik yeast so kind of a cross between a Belgian Blonde and a West Coast IPA. North always do good beers IMO and nice artwork on their cans too.
Wild Beer Company Modus Operandi 7%-A long time favourite of mine and the first WBC beer I ever tried. Like a cross between a Belgian Lambic and a traditional English dark beer.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 May 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Keep calm and drink on!
> Lost & Grounded Running With Sceptres-India Pale Lager 5.2%. A hoppier lager, or an IPA with lager malts? Good either way and worth checking out.
> North x Stillwater Kveik IPA 7%-Join the Kveik Squad and Kveik out in a moonage daydream.Brewed with Kveik yeast so kind of a cross between a Belgian Blonde and a West Coast IPA. North always do good beers IMO and nice artwork on their cans too.
> Wild Beer Company Modus Operandi 7%-A long time favourite of mine and the first WBC beer I ever tried. Like a cross between a Belgian Lambic and a traditional English dark beer.


Some excellent beers there! I've had a few very good Wild Beer beers but they were all keg (remember that?), I've not tried their cans.


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 May 2020)

I've tried several, including Bibble (session pale), which seems to be finding its way into the supermarkets. It's been a while since I bought any beer from a supermarket-I get a monthly delivery from Beer 52 and I've been ordering direct from the breweries otherwise. I'd much rather they got my money right now than the supermarkets. Some more beer from my Wild Beer Mixed Sours Box:
Dr Todd-One of my all time favourites; basically all the flavours of a Hot Toddy (calling @Fnaar !) in a beer. Smokiness, ginger, tartness, honey...9.7% which I'm sure is a bit stronger than earlier versions but you hardly notice.
Redwood 5.6% ABV-Practically sessionable ! Barrel and foudre aged with a generous helping of Autumn fruits (sloe ride, take it easy). Yumtus.
Breakfast Of Champignons 4.1% ABV-No time for losers 'cause we are the champignons. The mushrooms add some nice earthy umami undertones along with the Puy Lentils.


----------



## Spartak (12 May 2020)

Couple from recent days.... 
The Velo from Black Sheep brewery was very quaffable... 😉 

Both bought from Lidl... 👍


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 May 2020)

A couple more Wild Beer beers-still have a 750 ml bottle of Smoke and Barrels left to keep me going.
Blend 19-a superb blend of various barrel aged sours. If this style of beer is your thing you should definitely get yourself some of this.
BABS II-Sequels can be good!🥳 This BA blended Imperial Stout is very moreish for its 12.5% ABV and it's not too sweet either. The spirits of the barrel have been good to this one. Churs!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 May 2020)

Papaya and lime Gose from Siren. For when you're almost thirsty enough to drink a lager but luckily also need electrolytes. Mosquito repellent but tastier than hydroxychloroquine...


----------



## figbat (19 May 2020)

Some recent ones
















Not a duffer amongst them.


----------



## rustyroger (19 May 2020)

Depends where I am. Locally?, Courage London Pride. At my sisters in Wales?, Brains always brings back happy memories. In Belgium?, Jupiler, strong enough for a kick, but doesn't knock me out. Texas?, Shiner for me, listen up barman, I'm an Englishman, don't tell me I've already had two....Perth? bring out the Swan stubbies. Yorkshire? Theakstons, not Old Peculier, I want to remember going to bed. staying home or visiting friends? what's on offer at the supermarket is fine. I always chuckle at the antics of the Real Ale Twats when I read Viz. 

Roger.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 May 2020)

This is a good fruity and refreshing Gose. BBNo





I'm really ready for a beer outing. No trips away since Sheffield in February. Unless that was in January and Deya had a visit in Feb. Too long ago.


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This is a good fruity and refreshing Gose. BBNo
> View attachment 524181
> 
> 
> I'm really ready for a beer outing. No trips away since Sheffield in February. Unless that was in January and Deya had a visit in Feb. Too long ago.


Me too- I did visit the Guildford Arms in Edinburgh in March, just over a week before all the pubs shut. However, the Fell Bar in Penrith are now open for takeouts Fridays & Saturdays. It's a small thing, but it feels like the first Snowdrops after a hard winter. I took away a 2 pt container of Northern Monk Eternal Pale (you can't go wrong with Northern Monk), plus 750 ml bottles of Fell Milk Stout, Export Stout and 138.39 Days Pale. I have a delivery from Wylam coming next week, including 2 cans of their new BA Imperial Stout (13.5%!). North's new TIPA is high on my list but sold out in 2 minutes when the last batch was released...honestly, have people got nothing to do apart from waiting with fingers poised? Shouldn't they be out panic buying flour and toilet paper?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Me too-however I did visit the Guildford Arms in Edinburgh in March, just over a week before all the pubs shut. However, the Fell Bar in Penrith are now open for takeouts Fridays & Saturdays. It's a small thing, but it feels like the first Snowdrops after a hard winter. I took away a 2 pt container of Northern Monk Eternal Pale (you can't go wrong with Northern Monk), plus 750 ml bottles of Fell Milk Stout, Export Stout and 138.39 Days Pale. I have a delivery from Wylam coming next week, including 2 cans of their new BA Imperial Stout (13.5%!). North's new TIPA is high on their list but sold out in 2 minutes when the last batch was released...honestly, have people got nothing to do apart from waiting with fingers poised? Shouldn't they be out panic buying flour and toilet paper?


Ah, Northern Monk, I've got a Patron's delivery coming next week. There's always a surprise in those.

I just had a look at North's webshop. They've sold out of a lot of stuff. I wonder whether they're having trouble getting the beer into cans right now.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 May 2020)

Not sure wether to put this in beer, wildlife or art threads.

I collected the driftwood from the beach, and then made bee houses from the cans. The orange cans have used garden twine in them. Bert the blue tit likes it for nesting material


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 May 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Me too-however I did visit the Guildford Arms in Edinburgh in March, just over a week before all the pubs shut. However, the Fell Bar in Penrith are now open for takeouts Fridays & Saturdays. It's a small thing, but it feels like the first Snowdrops after a hard winter. I took away a 2 pt container of Northern Monk Eternal Pale (you can't go wrong with Northern Monk), plus 750 ml bottles of Fell Milk Stout, Export Stout and 138.39 Days Pale. I have a delivery from Wylam coming next week, including 2 cans of their new BA Imperial Stout (13.5%!). North's new TIPA is high on their list but sold out in 2 minutes when the last batch was released...honestly, have people got nothing to do apart from waiting with fingers poised? Shouldn't they be out panic buying flour and toilet paper?





deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ah, Northern Monk, I've got a Patron's delivery coming next week. There's always a surprise in those.
> 
> I just had a look at North's webshop. They've sold out of a lot of stuff. I wonder whether they're having trouble getting the beer into cans right now.



I had a lovely surprise today as my daughter sent me a box of beers from Northern Monk, they look really interesting and they're 500ml cans. 
A decorative 2/3 pint glass too, I'll be christening it this evening 🍺


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I had a lovely surprise today as my daughter sent me a box of beers from Northern Monk, they look really interesting and they're 500ml cans.
> A decorative 2/3 pint glass too, I'll be christening it this evening 🍺


I'm sending this post to my daughter.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (23 May 2020)

Since I posted about the Shep's Double Stout and cleared the shelves of Lidl of all the remaining Double Stouts I could get my hands on, I've also sampled both the Shep's IPA and Lidl's own Purple Panther Porter, which is currently on special offer. The Panther is nice enough, but the Shep's Double Stout blows it into the weeds, no contest. Shep's IPA has plenty of kick to it, you know it's 6% - but didn't strike me as particularly hoppy for an IPA style.


----------



## NorthernDave (24 May 2020)

Enjoyed this last night - very drinkable pale ale but I struggled to detect the mangoes.

I may have to try again...


----------



## stephec (26 May 2020)

I've not seen this in the shops for ages, Jackhammer, in Morrisons, in a bigger can, glorious!


----------



## NorthernDave (26 May 2020)

Tried this at the weekend, Black Sheep's Pineapple Milkshake IPA





Different, but very good.


----------



## figbat (26 May 2020)

stephec said:


> I've not seen this in the shops for ages, Jackhammer, in Morrisons, in a bigger can, glorious!
> 
> View attachment 525173


I like most BD beers but that one is a bit hard work for me.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (27 May 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> Different, but very good.



Sounds interesting, and generally I like Black Sheep's beers.
However, I think a lot of the craft stuff now has stepped over the line from being interesting to being plain weird, with some of the mixtures of flavours. It's like the brewers are trying to get a bit too clever and trying to reinvent the wheel. My rule of thumb is not whether I can stomach one pint of a new untried beer, but whether I would walk back to the bar and order a second pint of the same again.


----------



## stephec (27 May 2020)

figbat said:


> I like most BD beers but that one is a bit hard work for me.


It's one of my favourite beers, I used to have a BD night by starting on Punk, move onto Jackhammer, then finish off with Mr President.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2020)

stephec said:


> It's one of my favourite beers, I used to have a BD night by starting on Punk, move onto Jackhammer, then finish off with Mr President.


I think I'm a little prejudiced against Brewdog, thinking that they've been overhyped. I've got this ''good, but not _that _good'' feeling about them. Plus, I think I'd have to go to one of their own bars to get cask or keg because these don't seem to get distributed anywhere else.


----------



## stephec (27 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think I'm a little prejudiced against Brewdog, thinking that they've been overhyped. I've got this ''good, but not _that _good'' feeling about them. Plus, I think I'd have to go to one of their own bars to get cask or keg because these don't seem to get distributed anywhere else.


They are very marketing heavy and seem to spout a lot of bull, and that stopped me trying them for a while, but JH and Mr Pres are two of my favourite beers. 

Do do you not drink bottles and cans at home? They're in most supermarkets.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2020)

stephec said:


> They are very marketing heavy and seem to spout a lot of bull, and that stopped me trying them for a while, but JH and Mr Pres are two of my favourite beers.
> 
> Do do you not drink bottles and cans at home? They're in most supermarkets.


I've only tried the cans. I'll give them another go though and let the taste buds decide. After all, it's pretty much all cans and bottles at the moment.


----------



## stephec (27 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've only tried the cans. I'll give them another go though and let the taste buds decide. After all, it's pretty much all cans and bottles at the moment.


I was surprised first time I went in the bar in Manchester and JH tasted just the same on draught.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2020)

stephec said:


> I was surprised first time I went in the bar in Manchester and JH tasted just the same on draught.


That's unusual, I rarely find that the can is better than 2nd best.


----------



## stephec (27 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's unusual, I rarely find that the can is better than 2nd best.


Now you mention it, it was about three years ago so I'll have been drinking it out of bottles then. 

Another thing about them, according to a lot of posts on their Facebook page, is that the customer service is p poor, and I'd have to agree as they've never replied to two of my emails.


----------



## Globalti (27 May 2020)

The 5.15 beer has been the hero of my lockdown weeks, same as the internet!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2020)

Globalti said:


> The 5.15 beer has been the hero of my lockdown weeks, same as the internet!


Is that a time or a beer?


----------



## Globalti (27 May 2020)

Ha ha no that's the time of day. It's when I'm officially finishing work although in Export Sales you get calls at all times.

I've been drinking the IPA, the golden bitter and the summer ale from my local co-op, which at £1.60 a bottle is good enough.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2020)

Globalti said:


> Ha ha no that's the time of day. It's when I'm officially finishing work although in Export Sales you get calls at all times.


Ok, 14 minutes to go....


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 May 2020)

My beer journey continues and I've got some more from Stewart Brewing (Edinburgh) and Vault City (Dundee) to look forward to . Vault City are developing a cult following; let's see if it's deserved!
Wild Beer Smoke 'n' Barrels-Barrel aged smoked orange gose 4%. Fantastic...so many layers of flavour. Having tried the original, I was really looking forward to trying this and I wasn't disappointed. Not a beer style for everyone, but definitely worth a go if you do.
Wylam x Mikkeller Geordie Beer Geek-Coffee Oatmeal Stout 7.5%. Another one I was eagerly anticipating and it turned out to be a cracker...a full on geekout. Wylam's taproom is at the top of my list of watering holes to visit!
Stewart Brewing Small Giant American Pale Ale 4.5%-Small in size, big in flavour. This could definitely be a go to session beer; very accessible and smashable.
Cheers and take care!


----------



## SteveF (30 May 2020)

6% of Raspberry sherbet....


----------



## figbat (30 May 2020)

New brewery time! So far, so very good.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (30 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's unusual, I rarely find that the can is better than 2nd best.



That might not be a good recommenation, IMHO. It could be that the draught version was lacking and its quality was down to can levels! Mind you, canned beer has improved a lot from the days when they all came with a hint of metallic flavour included as standard. I prefer bottles, as the beer can be bottle-conditioned. I have yet to find what can truly be called Real Ale in canned form. Some non-Real beer can be fairly decent, but it just isn't the same as the proper stuff served in draught form.


----------



## SteveF (30 May 2020)

This is really nice, 5.6%, silghty sweet with a hint of something (melon maybe) in the background... Liking this one


----------



## stephec (30 May 2020)

SteveF said:


> This is really nice, 5.6%, silghty sweet with a hint of something (melon maybe) in the background... Liking this one
> 
> View attachment 526236


Top glassage.


----------



## JPBoothy (30 May 2020)

SteveF said:


> This is really nice, 5.6%, silghty sweet with a hint of something (melon maybe) in the background... Liking this one
> 
> View attachment 526236


Nice glass or, have I possible had too many


----------



## JPBoothy (30 May 2020)

Sorry to let you real Ale drinkers down with this effort


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 May 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Sorry to let you real Ale drinkers down with this effort
> View attachment 526352


I've just drunk a mango and cacao sour. That is more likely to leave them feeling let down.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (31 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just drunk a mango and cacao sour. That is more likely to leave them feeling let down.



Call me a philistine if you wish, but to me, sour beers taste like something I would take back to the bar and complain that it was off. I know it's a legitimate beer genre, but it just isn't my thing. I would sooner drink a bottle of Tiger than a sour, and I am *not* suggesting Tiger is good beer - because it really isn't.


----------



## Once a Wheeler (31 May 2020)

”Old Speckled Hen” English Pale Ale: at last, a brew on the block that gets fairly close to the old hops-in-the-bottle Worthington White Shield. WWS is still available but the current smudgy dregs version is not a patch on the original. Gold star to Morland's for saving the day.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (31 May 2020)

White Shield is one of my favourite beers, but I rarely see it on the shelves these days. My old man used to swear by it as a laxative! And very effective it was too!  Young's Special London Ale, Fuller's 1845, Shep's 1698, St Austell Proper Job, and Hop Back Entire Stout tend to be my go-to bottle-conditioned beers when I can get my hands on them in a supermarket.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 May 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> White Shield is one of my favourite beers, but I rarely see it on the shelves these days. My old man used to swear by it as a laxative! And very effective it was too!  Young's Special London Ale, Fuller's 1845, Shep's 1698, St Austell Proper Job, and Hop Back Entire Stout tend to be my go-to bottle-conditioned beers when I can get my hands on them in a supermarket.


Proper Job is a pretty good beer.

Meanwhile, a night of ethical reflection lies ahead of me and that's very thirsty work





....


----------



## stephec (31 May 2020)

After saying the other day how happy I was that Jackhammer is back in a bigger can I found out that the Magic Rock clone of it is also available in a 44oml can as well, what a time to be alive.

The one on the left is a beauty also, bags of flavour for 3.9%


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jun 2020)

Northern Monk Patrons Project delivered me this sour peach and apricot IPA. Fruit and a long hoppy bitterness mingle oddly here. Nah! Never mind, there's beer in the fridge ...


----------



## nickyboy (5 Jun 2020)

Decided to support the local brewery, Howard Town in Glossop

They've furloughed all but two employees and are brewing and offering, amongst other things, "beer in a box". It's like wine in a box, only it's beer. This one is a nice hoppy 4.2% ale. Cheap too....£29 for 18 pints. As we are local, delivery is free. In fact, it's fast and free. It arrived two hours after I ordered it.

They offer a mini cask which I presume pours a good replica of a pub keg but that's £20 for eight pints. The beer in a box is good, but the head is a bit limited. We solved that by drinking 2/3 instead of pints and using a tulip glass which seems to hold the head better. It says to keep it between 8 degrees and 15 degrees but we stuck it in the fridge in the garage and it was really refreshing in the hot weather. Keeps for a month, it lasted a couple of weekends


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jun 2020)

nickyboy said:


> Decided to support the local brewery, Howard Town in Glossop
> 
> They've furloughed all but two employees and are brewing and offering, amongst other things, "beer in a box". It's like wine in a box, only it's beer. This one is a nice hoppy 4.2% ale. Cheap too....£29 for 18 pints. As we are local, delivery is free. In fact, it's fast and free. It arrived two hours after I ordered it.
> 
> ...


That's good value but maybe just a bit big for a single person.

On the bright side though, I like lots of maltiness and this Siren/Green Creek collaboration has lots and lots


----------



## albal (7 Jun 2020)

Taken on board ferry from Santander last night. Very limited service, no bar, restaurant. Stay in cabin please. 
A delicious IPA, glad I had it to carry on.


----------



## Gunk (8 Jun 2020)

I've just discovered this over the last couple of weeks, still American in taste which I quite like, but much better quality than the usual stuff.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (8 Jun 2020)

I'll keep my eye out in case it appears in draught form in 'spoons - when the muppet politicians get everything opened up again so we can get out for a proper beer!


----------



## MntnMan62 (8 Jun 2020)

I'm kind of new to the forum and it seems as though most of you are from Britain and Europe. My favorite beers are things like Chimay (blue, gold or red), Guinness, Newcastle Brown, Dogfish Head IPA (90 minute), and occassionally Rolling Rock if I want something less "chewy". When I was working in NYC I went to a bar that has 70 beers on tap and 150 different beers in the bottle. They also usually had at least one hand drawn ale. I tried on at a friends suggestion and was blown away. It was awesome. What I found odd was when my wife and I vistited London about 20 years ago I was intent on having some hand drawn ale. We went to a pub in London that seemed to have mostly locals. I went to the bar and ordered two hand drawn ales and while I waited for him to pour them I looked around and was suprised to see people drinking........of all things......Budweiser out of the aluminum bottles. Really? I mentioned to the bartender that I was from the US and was there looking forward to sampling all sorts of English and European beers and asked why everyone seems to be drinking Budweiser? His response was "Because they like it." Duh. But Budweiser? I still don't understand it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jun 2020)

albal said:


> View attachment 528241
> 
> Taken on board ferry from Santander last night. Very limited service, no bar, restaurant. Stay in cabin please.
> A delicious IPA, glad I had it to carry on.


Faith, their core pale ale, is also a classic beer.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jun 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> I'm kind of new to the forum and it seems as though most of you are from Britain and Europe. My favorite beers are things like Chimay (blue, gold or red), Guinness, Newcastle Brown, Dogfish Head IPA (90 minute), and occassionally Rolling Rock if I want something less "chewy". When I was working in NYC I went to a bar that has 70 beers on tap and 150 different beers in the bottle. They also usually had at least one hand drawn ale. I tried on at a friends suggestion and was blown away. It was awesome. What I found odd was when my wife and I vistited London about 20 years ago I was intent on having some hand drawn ale. We went to a pub in London that seemed to have mostly locals. I went to the bar and ordered two hand drawn ales and while I waited for him to pour them I looked around and was suprised to see people drinking........of all things......Budweiser out of the aluminum bottles. Really? I mentioned to the bartender that I was from the US and was there looking forward to sampling all sorts of English and European beers and asked why everyone seems to be drinking Budweiser? His response was "Because they like it." Duh. But Budweiser? I still don't understand it.


Yes, it's mostly UK on here with a few European-based Brits. I can only think of one regular poster from the States: @Gravity Aided , though there are probably others that I don't seem to come across. 

As for beer, a lot of people seem to prefer cold, light and sparkly, which probably explains the Budweiser popularity in that pub. When you say hand drawn ale, I assume you mean cask. Cellar temperature, usually less cold than the lagers, less sparkly, and an excellent way of serving most darker beers, from bitter to porter to stout with a few red and amber ones thrown in. Unfortunately, a lot of the newer brewers don't do much in terms of cask, focusing mostly on keg. I think that this is mostly market led - keg is pretty much standard if you're drinking what gets called ''craft beer.'' It's stable and comes in smaller quantities so it suits bars that keep a wide, evolving selection of beers. It's great to have the choice but many beers taste best when they're cask. 

Of course, when I talk about cask or keg, I'm doing so from memory because our bars, taprooms and pubs have been closed since mid-March. I'm missing it badly but getting by with cans. 

Anyhow, if you come over to the UK again, let us know and we will provide you with plenty of recommendations.


----------



## MntnMan62 (9 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, it's mostly UK on here with a few European-based Brits. I can only think of one regular poster from the States: @Gravity Aided , though there are probably others that I don't seem to come across.
> 
> As for beer, a lot of people seem to prefer cold, light and sparkly, which probably explains the Budweiser popularity in that pub. When you say hand drawn ale, I assume you mean cask. Cellar temperature, usually less cold than the lagers, less sparkly, and an excellent way of serving most darker beers, from bitter to porter to stout with a few red and amber ones thrown in. Unfortunately, a lot of the newer brewers don't do much in terms of cask, focusing mostly on keg. I think that this is mostly market led - keg is pretty much standard if you're drinking what gets called ''craft beer.'' It's stable and comes in smaller quantities so it suits bars that keep a wide, evolving selection of beers. It's great to have the choice but many beers taste best when they're cask.
> 
> ...



Yes. I guess I'm thinking of cask. We call it hand drawn here because you have to pump the tap to get the beer to flow whereas with regular keg beer it is pumped up. I prefer darker heavier beers that have lots of flavor and character. Here in the US many of us consider Budweiser similar to Corona, otherwise known as piss water. Sure there are lots of people who like both but I wouldn't consider myself someone who follows the crowd. Our bars have been closed for months now as well although they are trying to open restaurants up again in places. I'm staying away because too many people here aren't willing to follow proper social distancing protocol and wear a mask. I'm watching the places that have opened up and anticipate the number of cases of the virus to start to rise in those places. I do love a good pub and going out but I also like staying home, drinking in the comfort of my living room or back deck. I also hate people so, either works for me.  I appreciate the offer for recommendations. We've been to London twice, Paris twice and I've been to Geneva. Next trip to EuropeI would like to be Italy, but they need to get the 'Rona under control first. Quick story. The last trip to London we had our son who was about 11 or 12 at the time. He and I love watching Monty Python, especially The Holy Grail and we quote it all the time. We were visiting one of the castles and they had people acting in period attire. One guy looks at us and asks "How do you know if ......something or other, I don't remember...." So my son looks at him and says with a smile "She turned me into a newt." He responded, "Well, it looks like you got betta." It was funny. Anyway, thanks for the response. Stay safe and healthy. Cheers.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (9 Jun 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> What I found odd was when my wife and I vistited London about 20 years ago I was intent on having some hand drawn ale. We went to a pub in London that seemed to have mostly locals. I went to the bar and ordered two hand drawn ales and while I waited for him to pour them I looked around and was suprised to see people drinking........of all things......Budweiser out of the aluminum bottles. Really? I mentioned to the bartender that I was from the US and was there looking forward to sampling all sorts of English and European beers and asked why everyone seems to be drinking Budweiser? His response was "Because they like it." Duh. But Budweiser? I still don't understand it.



My local watering hole usually has half a dozen real ales kept in good condition, yet I know from conversations with the staff that keg lager and bitter combined with gassy industrial cider like Strongbow outsells the proper stuff. Why punters drink this crap in preference is beyond me, especially as it's more expensive! The power of marketing maybe?
The Budweiser that gets marketed to us isn't even the proper stuff - Budvar, which is actually a half decent beer. The Americanised version has the cheapest, nastiest ingredients possible used in it's recipe. As far as I'm concerned, it's piss water.


----------



## MntnMan62 (9 Jun 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> My local watering hole usually has half a dozen real ales kept in good condition, yet I know from conversations with the staff that keg lager and bitter combined with gassy industrial cider like Strongbow outsells the proper stuff. Why punters drink this crap in preference is beyond me, especially as it's more expensive! The power of marketing maybe?
> The Budweiser that gets marketed to us isn't even the proper stuff - Budvar, which is actually a half decent beer. The Americanised version has the cheapest, nastiest ingredients possible used in it's recipe. As far as I'm concerned, it's piss water.



I've had that Strongbow stuff. Isn't it apple cider or something to that effect with some added malt liquor to make it alcoholic? It's ok but too dang sweet. Budvar. Is that like Czechvar? My neighbor loves that stuff and buys it by the half keg. Give me a nice ale that's heavy and flavorful and chewy and I'd rather have two of those than 6 of the cheap garbage stuff.


----------



## Once a Wheeler (9 Jun 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> …asked why everyone seems to be drinking Budweiser? His response was "Because they like it." Duh. But Budweiser? I still don't understand it.


Nor do I understand it. I suppose in a hop-brew emergency I may have been known to drink US Budweiser; but, whenever I do, it always leaves me feeling as if I have been sucking a mouthful of rice. It has a distinctly ricey taste to me. Give me a British or Belgian brew any time or, when in France, a lovely stone-stoppered bottle of Fischer from Alsace. I have never found Fischer, a kind of half-way house between lager and brown ale, on sale anywhere except France — but if you have never been to France, stone-stoppered Fischer is a compelling reason to do so. The Champagne is not bad, either.


----------



## figbat (9 Jun 2020)

I'm lucky enough to live in a rural setting surrounded by villages with 'proper' pubs; one of them is the 2020 CAMRA pub of the year. A pint of hand-drawn Old Tyler from the West Berkshire Brewery is nectar, especially mid-way through a MTB ride. Our local pub is a freehouse and gets some good ales through - currently serving Loose Cannon's Abingdon Bridge in take-away pint glasses. 

That said, I am a convert to the so-called 'American' style IPAs, which dominate my fridge now. BrewDog latched me onto the style and now I have an array of options along these lines.


----------



## albal (9 Jun 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> Yes. I guess I'm thinking of cask. We call it hand drawn here because you have to pump the tap to get the beer to flow whereas with regular keg beer it is pumped up. I prefer darker heavier beers that have lots of flavor and character. Here in the US many of us consider Budweiser similar to Corona, otherwise known as piss water. Sure there are lots of people who like both but I wouldn't consider myself someone who follows the crowd. Our bars have been closed for months now as well although they are trying to open restaurants up again in places. I'm staying away because too many people here aren't willing to follow proper social distancing protocol and wear a mask. I'm watching the places that have opened up and anticipate the number of cases of the virus to start to rise in those places. I do love a good pub and going out but I also like staying home, drinking in the comfort of my living room or back deck. I also hate people so, either works for me.  I appreciate the offer for recommendations. We've been to London twice, Paris twice and I've been to Geneva. Next trip to EuropeI would like to be Italy, but they need to get the 'Rona under control first. Quick story. The last trip to London we had our son who was about 11 or 12 at the time. He and I love watching Monty Python, especially The Holy Grail and we quote it all the time. We were visiting one of the castles and they had people acting in period attire. One guy looks at us and asks "How do you know if ......something or other, I don't remember...." So my son looks at him and says with a smile "She turned me into a newt." He responded, "Well, it looks like you got betta." It was funny. Anyway, thanks for the response. Stay safe and healthy. Cheers.


I,m lucky as our local is doing off sales. Open 5-7pm daily.




Both cask ales from vibrant forest brewery. Entalea IPA unfined at 4.5%. A classic VF beer. The stout - Tonkallind .tonkabean and coffee. 4.8%. Flavour really comes through.


----------



## Gunk (11 Jun 2020)

I’m on this tonight, only bought it because it was reduced but it’s very good.


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Jun 2020)

Well I enjoyed my Vault City beers so much, I ordered some more, including their latest Imperial Stouts. The Blueberry Cobbler beer (6.7%) was most excellent-sweet, sour, a little bit nutty. Off the wall but well worth a punt if you like that style of beer, as was the Peach & Nectarine Sour (5.6%). My Siren delivery just arrived as well, including two of my all time favourites in Broken Dream Breakfast Stout and Soundwave IPA. Churs!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jun 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Well I enjoyed my Vault City beers so much, I ordered some more, including their latest Imperial Stouts. The Blueberry Cobbler beer (6.7%) was most excellent-sweet, sour, a little bit nutty. Off the wall but well worth a punt if you like that style of beer, as was the Peach & Nectarine Sour (5.6%). My Siren delivery just arrived as well, including two of my all time favourites in Broken Dream Breakfast Stout and Soundwave IPA. Churs!


I've got a Siren delivery on the way. There's a new Brut IPA in there called On the Bubble that I wanted to sample. I didn't manage to find their Broken Dream variation with added cacao and hazelnuts: Twisted Breakfast Stout.


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got a Siren delivery on the way. There's a new Brut IPA in there called On the Bubble that I wanted to sample. I didn't manage to find their Broken Dream variation with added cacao and hazelnuts: Twisted Breakfast Stout.


It might have sold out...all those hopsters waiting with fingers poised!


----------



## stephec (13 Jun 2020)

Morrisons today, I would've happily paid full price for it.


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Jun 2020)

Hobgoblin is just a classic! I often go back to it when I'm not drinking sour stouts, NEIPAs etc. So lately I have been sampling:
Stroud Brewery Schwarzwalder Cherry Stout 5%-Toasty, fruity, sweet , sour, tart...yumtus!
Fell Brewery Sabro Simcoe DDH Pale 5.2%- Hoppy (but not mouth puckeringly so), mellow, fruity. Went down very easily.
Vault City Brewing SIPA V2.5 Mandarin 7.2%-Another winner from Vault City and well worth a whirl if Sour IPAs are your thing.
Perhaps I'll manage to get my hands on some North TIPA some time!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2020)

A pre-release brut IPA from Siren. Fruity with a long but not too intense bitterness in the aftertaste. A taste journey beer


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Jun 2020)

My latest quaffing was Much Ado About Muffin (here comes Muffin...), a blueberry muffin Pale Ale (5.5%) , a collab between Siren and Lervig. It's nicely tart, while not excessively so and fruity. Slightly off the wall but enjoyable. Also TO OL A Little Goes A Long Way (Micro IPA 3.5%)- an enjoyable and flavourful session pale. Northern Monk Striding Edge remains top of the pile for me in that department though. Last but not least, Vault City Brewing Double Mash Coconut Cream Imperial Stout 9.5% , which went down very well while watching Designated Survivor. I feel very fortunate to have got my hands on a bottle...I should coco (nut).


----------



## tyred (28 Jun 2020)

Local produce and very nice


----------



## stephec (28 Jun 2020)

Tonight is a Brewdog night.


----------



## MntnMan62 (28 Jun 2020)

Since we're talking about dogs, I'm a huge fan of Dogfish Head 90 Minute Imperial IPA. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## stephec (28 Jun 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> Since we're talking about dogs, I'm a huge fan of Dogfish Head 90 Minute Imperial IPA. Absolutely delicious.
> 
> View attachment 533066


You've just made me seek out the Dogfish website, are you in the US as I can't find it for sale anywhere in the UK?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2020)

It's a whatever's in the fridge night. A Unity citrus wit, Make it Wit Chu


----------



## MntnMan62 (28 Jun 2020)

stephec said:


> You've just made me seek out the Dogfish website, are you in the US as I can't find it for sale anywhere in the UK?



Yep. US.


----------



## stephec (28 Jun 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> Yep. US.


You lucky boy, are they better than the Sierra Nevada lpas, I love their stuff?


----------



## MntnMan62 (28 Jun 2020)

stephec said:


> You lucky boy, are they better than the Sierra Nevada lpas, I love their stuff?



The Sierra Nevada beers are watered down and aren't even in the same class as the Dogfish Head. Funny how we all have our own personal tastes. Another popular beer here is Blue Moon. I love wheat beers and especially the white style of Belgian wheats. But I much prefer Hoegaarden. I find it far superior. And then there was the time I visited London with my wife. I was really looking forward to having what we call here "hand drawn" ale, which I believe you call cask ale. Basically it sits in the basement unrefrigerated and you have to pump the tap to get the beer to flow. I think you folks perfected it. A bar in NYC that I went to alot always had a couple and was one of the few places you could find it. So I go to London, found a pub, ordered up two and while he was pouring them I look around and all of the locals are drinking.......wait for it......Budweiser. Out of an aluminum bottle. Are you kidding me? That stuff is just pxss water. I find that generally speaking the beers found from Europe are far better than what you can find here. I love love love Chimay. All of them. Too many to name. I really enjoyed the beer while I was there and then got the chance to visit again when our son was about 7. I treated myself to something different in each pub we went to. To each his or her own I suppose.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2020)

Ok, I'll have you know I've just enjoyed a Sierra Nevada! It's a decent pale ale.


----------



## MntnMan62 (28 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ok, I'll have you know I've just enjoyed a Sierra Nevada! It's a decent pale ale.
> View attachment 533088



There's something out there for everyone. Glad you enjoy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> There's something out there for everyone. Glad you enjoy.


I wouldn't have chosen it but it was in a Father's Day gift and it just went down very well.


----------



## bitsandbobs (29 Jun 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> The Sierra Nevada beers are watered down and aren't even in the same class as the Dogfish Head. Funny how we all have our own personal tastes. Another popular beer here is Blue Moon. I love wheat beers and especially the white style of Belgian wheats. But I much prefer Hoegaarden. I find it far superior. And then there was the time I visited London with my wife. I was really looking forward to having what we call here "hand drawn" ale, which I believe you call cask ale. Basically it sits in the basement unrefrigerated and you have to pump the tap to get the beer to flow. I think you folks perfected it. A bar in NYC that I went to alot always had a couple and was one of the few places you could find it. So I go to London, found a pub, ordered up two and while he was pouring them I look around and all of the locals are drinking.......wait for it......Budweiser. Out of an aluminum bottle. Are you kidding me? That stuff is just pxss water. I find that generally speaking the beers found from Europe are far better than what you can find here. I love love love Chimay. All of them. Too many to name. I really enjoyed the beer while I was there and then got the chance to visit again when our son was about 7. I treated myself to something different in each pub we went to. To each his or her own I suppose.



A bit harsh on Sierra Nevada - the Pale Ale is the exemplar of APA and if it's good enough for Vinny Cilurzo, it's good enough for me!

For me, pretty much all the best beer these days is coming out of the US. Over the past couple of weeks I've enjoyed really great IPAs from Toppling Goliath (Iowa), Adroit Theory (Virginia), Burley Oak (Maryland) and Lupulin (Minnesota). Going back a couple of months I had some spectacular super fresh Trillium (Boston) and Other Half (NYC). I think the cans were less than two weeks old - pretty impressive to get from the US to Belgium so quickly. No one in Europe can brew beers of this quality - at least in this style.

Hoegaarden is pish though - Allagash's White is a much better bet, although so difficult to find Allagash in Europe.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jun 2020)

Fourpure, who are just down the road from here, delivered a case of beer today. They're the maddest selection of beers. I think they got a bit unhinged with the lockdown and no customers so started playing around. I'm kicking off with a coffee sour.





Lemony sourness with a gentle hint of coffee. Surprisingly, it works.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jun 2020)

This one, an Espresso Martini Stout, looks similar but it's a full chocolate and coffee stout, rich and creamy. I'll enjoy the other three I've got under the worktop


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jun 2020)

And now an Earl Grey SIPA that actually has a taste of bergamot 





I'm only doing this as part of a research project, you all understand


----------



## MntnMan62 (29 Jun 2020)

bitsandbobs said:


> A bit harsh on Sierra Nevada - the Pale Ale is the exemplar of APA and if it's good enough for Vinny Cilurzo, it's good enough for me!
> 
> For me, pretty much all the best beer these days is coming out of the US. Over the past couple of weeks I've enjoyed really great IPAs from Toppling Goliath (Iowa), Adroit Theory (Virginia), Burley Oak (Maryland) and Lupulin (Minnesota). Going back a couple of months I had some spectacular super fresh Trillium (Boston) and Other Half (NYC). I think the cans were less than two weeks old - pretty impressive to get from the US to Belgium so quickly. No one in Europe can brew beers of this quality - at least in this style.
> 
> Hoegaarden is pish though - Allagash's White is a much better bet, although so difficult to find Allagash in Europe.



I do agree about the Allagash White. Great stuff. I forgot about that one and I will say I prefer it over Hoegaarden. I have to admit I'm a little rusty on my beer vocabulary since lately I've been sticking with the stuff I've mentioned or just drinking spirits like bourbon, single malt scotch, dark sipping rums, Ketel One and Bombay Sapphire. I guess I'm going to have to start taste testing again and since it's the beginning of summer, not better time to start than the present. But I stand by my opinion of Sierra Nevada. I'm just not a fan. But that's just me. And we've already established how little my opinion counts. You gotta drink what ya like.


----------



## stephec (30 Jun 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> The Sierra Nevada beers are watered down and aren't even in the same class as the Dogfish Head. Funny how we all have our own personal tastes. Another popular beer here is Blue Moon. I love wheat beers and especially the white style of Belgian wheats. But I much prefer Hoegaarden. I find it far superior. And then there was the time I visited London with my wife. I was really looking forward to having what we call here "hand drawn" ale, which I believe you call cask ale. Basically it sits in the basement unrefrigerated and you have to pump the tap to get the beer to flow. I think you folks perfected it. A bar in NYC that I went to alot always had a couple and was one of the few places you could find it. So I go to London, found a pub, ordered up two and while he was pouring them I look around and all of the locals are drinking.......wait for it......Budweiser. Out of an aluminum bottle. Are you kidding me? That stuff is just pxss water. I find that generally speaking the beers found from Europe are far better than what you can find here. I love love love Chimay. All of them. Too many to name. I really enjoyed the beer while I was there and then got the chance to visit again when our son was about 7. I treated myself to something different in each pub we went to. To each his or her own I suppose.


I remember you saying this a while ago now, unfortunately cask isn't as easy to look after as kegs and bottles, there's still a lot of places where we can get it though.


----------



## stephec (30 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ok, I'll have you know I've just enjoyed a Sierra Nevada! It's a decent pale ale.
> View attachment 533088


Our local Tesco always has good stocks of that, I like their Torpedo as well but it's not as easy to find unfortunately.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2020)

Fourpure contd: a Pinot Noir Gose. What else?


----------



## MntnMan62 (30 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Fourpure contd: a Pinot Noir Gose. What else?
> View attachment 533427



That frosty glass looks mighty good.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> That frosty glass looks mighty good.


I gather it's a warm day over there! Cheers.


----------



## MntnMan62 (30 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I gather it's a warm day over there! Cheers.



Actually it's a relatively cool 77F today. The pevious days were much warmer in the upper 80's.


----------



## bitsandbobs (3 Jul 2020)

stephec said:


> I remember you saying this a while ago now, unfortunately cask isn't as easy to look after as kegs and bottles, there's still a lot of places where we can get it though.



When in the UK, it's one of the things I try to track down. The Brits are the masters when it comes to packing flavour into low ABV brews.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (4 Jul 2020)

What's the oldest but still drinkable beer you have consumed? I've just finished a bottle of Proper Job that I found in my overspill beer crate in the back bedroom. Normally I try to drink the oldest beers in stock so they don't get out of date, but somehow this and a couple of other PJ's got missed. It's best by date was November 2015! 
Not one to be easily deterred, I decided to drink it anyway. When opened, it was extremely gassy, the equal of a any keg lager, and even though poured very slowly it had a head like an ice cream cone. I left the last half an inch in the bottle as there was a lot of solids in it. I was bracing myself, expecting it to be foul - but surprisingly it was still drinkable. Not the best Proper Job I've ever tasted by a long way, but it wasn't actually bad at all, which considering it was brewed in 2014 is a good result! The hop flavour was noticeably attenuated, much less prominent than normal. I bet the alcohol content was well above the official 5%, if the amount of gas is anything to go by. Clearly quite a bit of secondary fermentation took place during the last six years.!


----------



## tyred (4 Jul 2020)

Sampling a plum and ginger cider tonight. Very nice it is too


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jul 2020)

tyred said:


> View attachment 534180
> 
> 
> Sampling a plum and ginger cider tonight. Very nice it is too


I can imagine those flavours going well together. There was a time when you'd have got booted off this thread for a post about cider but I slipped in a post about mead more recently and nobody sent me off to the ''Mead?'' thread.

I'm currently sipping my 2nd Northern Monk IPA, the first was a Quarantini IPA and now it's a Safehouse IPA.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (5 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There was a time when you'd have got booted off this thread for a post about cider



Nothing wrong with cider, so long as you steer clear of the gassy industrial chemical stuff like Strongbow. I got my hands on some Gwatkins last year that had red berries in the mix and it was absolutely lovely - and I'm not even a big fan of fruit flavoured beers as a rule. This stuff was just too drinkable to leave alone though, which wasn't good because I had to ride a bike afterwards.


----------



## bitsandbobs (6 Jul 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> What's the oldest but still drinkable beer you have consumed? I've just finished a bottle of Proper Job that I found in my overspill beer crate in the back bedroom. Normally I try to drink the oldest beers in stock so they don't get out of date, but somehow this and a couple of other PJ's got missed. It's best by date was November 2015!
> Not one to be easily deterred, I decided to drink it anyway. When opened, it was extremely gassy, the equal of a any keg lager, and even though poured very slowly it had a head like an ice cream cone. I left the last half an inch in the bottle as there was a lot of solids in it. I was bracing myself, expecting it to be foul - but surprisingly it was still drinkable. Not the best Proper Job I've ever tasted by a long way, but it wasn't actually bad at all, which considering it was brewed in 2014 is a good result! The hop flavour was noticeably attenuated, much less prominent than normal. I bet the alcohol content was well above the official 5%, if the amount of gas is anything to go by. Clearly quite a bit of secondary fermentation took place during the last six years.!



I've tasted some 20 year old geuze which was very drinkable and I have a bottle at home which is 10 ten years old. A decent geuze should last a few decades.

I've got a beer I brewed 3 years ago which is sitting in a fermenter in my bedroom waiting to be bottled.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (6 Jul 2020)

bitsandbobs said:


> I've got a beer I brewed 3 years ago which is sitting in a fermenter in my bedroom waiting to be bottled.



I hope it's got a high OG - otherwise I wouldn't have thought it would keep very well!


----------



## stephec (6 Jul 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> What's the oldest but still drinkable beer you have consumed? I've just finished a bottle of Proper Job that I found in my overspill beer crate in the back bedroom. Normally I try to drink the oldest beers in stock so they don't get out of date, but somehow this and a couple of other PJ's got missed. It's best by date was November 2015!
> Not one to be easily deterred, I decided to drink it anyway. When opened, it was extremely gassy, the equal of a any keg lager, and even though poured very slowly it had a head like an ice cream cone. I left the last half an inch in the bottle as there was a lot of solids in it. I was bracing myself, expecting it to be foul - but surprisingly it was still drinkable. Not the best Proper Job I've ever tasted by a long way, but it wasn't actually bad at all, which considering it was brewed in 2014 is a good result! The hop flavour was noticeably attenuated, much less prominent than normal. I bet the alcohol content was well above the official 5%, if the amount of gas is anything to go by. Clearly quite a bit of secondary fermentation took place during the last six years.!


I bet you didn't venture too far from a toilet?


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (6 Jul 2020)

stephec said:


> I bet you didn't venture too far from a toilet?



Funnily enough, I suffered no adverse reaction at all afterwards in the lavatorial department. I suspect the outcome might have been different though if I'd drunk the last mouthful in the bottle that was full of sediment. It was even murkier than the dregs of a bottle of Worthingtons White Shield, a beer laxative _par excellence_.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jul 2020)

Siren have been playing around with their award-winning Broken Dream. I missed their first variation but got






an order in on time for the 2nd. Twisted Breakfast Stout. Rum and maple wood. I'm glad I got a few in!


----------



## bitsandbobs (7 Jul 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I hope it's got a high OG - otherwise I wouldn't have thought it would keep very well!



I guess it's around 6 or 7%. Mind you, it's not just the ABV. Geuze is only 5% and will keep for a very long time, but it's mashed with a big slug of unmalted wheat to produce a lot of dextrins in the wort.


----------



## bitsandbobs (7 Jul 2020)

Were getting some super beer from the UK in Belgium right now. Not sure what a Pavement Licker is, bit this is Pavement Licker from Verdant. No one in Belgium can do beer like this and this one was canned only three weeks ago. Not cheap.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2020)

bitsandbobs said:


> Were getting some super beer from the UK in Belgium right now. Not sure what a Pavement Licker is, bit this is Pavement Licker from Verdant. No one in Belgium can do beer like this and this one was canned only three weeks ago. Not cheap.
> 
> View attachment 534673


Verdant beers are pretty hard to find but they've done a few excellent ones, the rest are merely pretty good.


----------



## bitsandbobs (8 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Verdant beers are pretty hard to find but they've done a few excellent ones, the rest are merely pretty good.



This one was excellent, but I've had others which weren't as good (but still pretty good as you say). The shop also had some cans of Deya which I thought was as good if not better.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2020)

This bright and clean brut IPA is turning into one of my favourites. If you see one, I recommend you give it a try.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jul 2020)

I'm sure @Rusty Nails will appreciate seeing a picture of my Little Faith Raisin' a Glass. It's an imperial stout.


----------



## MntnMan62 (12 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm sure @Rusty Nails will appreciate seeing a picture of my Little Faith Raisin' a Glass. It's an imperial stout.
> View attachment 535375



That looks downright chewy delicious.


----------



## Landsurfer (12 Jul 2020)

It's got to be Adnams Broadside .... on draft ... 
I had an email conversation with their head brewer about the considerable difference between the tastes and flavours of the draft and bottled Broadside .... 
" Their completely different beers" ..was the bottom line ..... 
He pointed out that you cannot bottle a draft beer ... it won't keep, so the bottled version of any draft will always be an essentially different taste.. 
What a nice chap ....


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (12 Jul 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> He pointed out that you cannot bottle a draft beer ... it won't keep, so the bottled version of any draft will always be an essentially different taste..



Adnams brewer made a very sweeping statement. You can bottle any beer, the bottle is just the container. 
What is certainly the case in respect of real ales, i.e. the beer is unpasteurized when bottled, is that they are often brewed to a slightly higher gravity than the draft version. This is because low-strength beers do not keep so well as alcohol is a natural antiseptic and the higher the concentration the slower you get any bacterial growth. Short life doesn't matter in pub beer, because you'd expect it to get consumed within a few days anyway. Generally anything going in a bottle will be intended to be drinkable for at least a year, although some really strong brews will keep much longer.


----------



## bitsandbobs (16 Jul 2020)

The perfect lockdown beer...


----------



## Spartak (17 Jul 2020)

Very nice light ale... 👍


----------



## itboffin (17 Jul 2020)

Oh St Peters beers damn it’s been ages, I love those beers


----------



## itboffin (17 Jul 2020)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 536491
> 
> 
> Very nice light ale... 👍



damn di notice the Jupiler glass where did you pick that up?


----------



## stephec (17 Jul 2020)

Tonight I'm having a tour of Yorkshire. 

The Sputnik's not too clever but the other two are spot on.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jul 2020)

stephec said:


> Tonight I'm having a tour of Yorkshire.
> 
> The Sputnik's not too clever but the other two are spot on.
> 
> View attachment 536636


I'll have your Sputnik for you. I rate North Brewing.


----------



## Spartak (18 Jul 2020)

itboffin said:


> damn di notice the Jupiler glass where did you pick that up?



Belgium 🇧🇪 😉


----------



## stephec (18 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'll have your Sputnik for you. I rate North Brewing.


It's the first time I've had anything of theirs, I'll still force the other three down me though.


----------



## SteveF (18 Jul 2020)

A couple of socially distanced sours at The Sheffield Tap.... Rather pleasant.


----------



## Gunk (18 Jul 2020)

I bought some of this from our new local Coop. Its brewed at a small craft brewery in West Oxford which helps Ex Offenders, it's very good, I would buy it again.

https://www.tapsocialmovement.com


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> I bought some of this from our new local Coop. Its brewed at a small craft brewery in West Oxford which helps Ex Offenders, it's very good, I would buy it again.
> 
> https://www.tapsocialmovement.com
> 
> ...


What a great way of spending your time!


----------



## albal (18 Jul 2020)

Been 5 months since I visited my local.




Not bad from four pure.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2020)

albal said:


> Been 5 months since I visited my local.
> View attachment 536784
> 
> Not bad from four pure.


I've still not been out. But I did have a FourPure last night and very good it is too.


deptfordmarmoset said:


> This one, an Espresso Martini Stout, looks similar but it's a full chocolate and coffee stout, rich and creamy. I'll enjoy the other three I've got under the worktop
> View attachment 533234


----------



## Shreds (19 Jul 2020)

Proper Job.

Class in a bottle and “live” beer too.


----------



## albal (20 Jul 2020)

Picked this up at irun , Pagoa stout 4.8%. Brewery just down the road at Oiartzun. Reminds me of home.


----------



## bitsandbobs (25 Jul 2020)

Deya and Frau Gruber in Antwerp Central Station (one of the world's great strain stations btw). Both good, but Deya are a cut above.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2020)

bitsandbobs said:


> Deya and Frau Gruber in Antwerp Central Station (one of the world's great strain stations btw). Both good, but Deya are a cut above.
> 
> View attachment 537904


I don't know Frau Gruber beers but Steady Rolling Man is a gorgeous beer. (My last pre-viral taproom expedition was to Deya in Cheltenham.)


----------



## MntnMan62 (25 Jul 2020)

I just finished a 20 mile ride and I open up this page. Now I need a nice frosty cold beer to go with dinner. Don't know what dinner will be but I do know that beer will accompany my dinner.


----------



## bitsandbobs (26 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I don't know Frau Gruber beers but Steady Rolling Man is a gorgeous beer. (My last pre-viral taproom expedition was to Deya in Cheltenham.)



Frau Gruber are pretty good. The Germans have been a bit late to the craft beer party, but there are a couple of breweries finally getting there.

Deya are great though and Steady Rolling Man is one of my favourite beers right now. And surprisingly cheap compared to other beer we get from the UK.


----------



## Spartak (26 Jul 2020)

bitsandbobs said:


> Deya and Frau Gruber in Antwerp Central Station (one of the world's great strain stations btw). Both good, but Deya are a cut above.
> 
> View attachment 537904



Nice glass... 🍻


----------



## Spartak (28 Jul 2020)

First pub beer 🍻 since Lockdown...

Sulis brewed by Bath Ales, at The Lamb Inn, Iron Acton.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jul 2020)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 538515
> 
> 
> First pub beer 🍻 since Lockdown...
> ...


I'm still on the indoor stuff but I think I'm about to give in. Meanwhile, I've got a Northern Monk Patrons delivery tomorrow so I better get this 9.4% Tank Petrol out of the way.


----------



## stephec (29 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm still on the indoor stuff but I think I'm about to give in. Meanwhile, I've got a Northern Monk Patrons delivery tomorrow so I better get this 9.4% Tank Petrol out of the way.
> View attachment 538529


My mouth's watering now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2020)

And it's a Double Cone Ice Cream Pale from Northern Monk! The things they do to beer! 
Good fun, though 





However, if I were to put strawberry, vanilla and chocolate into a beer, it'd be a stout.


----------



## SteveF (1 Aug 2020)

A breakfast stout at the Red Willow... Chocolatey and coffee deliciousness....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Aug 2020)

SteveF said:


> A breakfast stout at the Red Willow... Chocolatey and coffee deliciousness....
> View attachment 539306


That looks good. Cask?


----------



## SteveF (1 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That looks good. Cask?


Yes, cask ale.. Very nice

Had a schooner of Bacchus Frambose, flanders sour, earlier which was also delicious..


----------



## Gunk (1 Aug 2020)

SteveF said:


> A breakfast stout at the Red Willow... Chocolatey and coffee deliciousness....
> View attachment 539306



Great photo, makes me want to go to the pub!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Aug 2020)

SteveF said:


> A breakfast stout at the Red Willow... Chocolatey and coffee deliciousness....
> View attachment 539306


In fact it looked so good I decided I could so I did. I was going to have it tomorrow because it's a Fudge Sundaze. A Northern Monk and Dancing Gnome (Pittsburgh) collaboration, 12°. Cacao and chocolate.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2020)

First beer outing since before lockdown. Left Handed Giant in Bristol. A good sour to kick things off


----------



## Teamfixed (5 Aug 2020)

Doomandgloombar please


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2020)

The one in the middle* is sublime! The others are pretty good too but no match.

*12.5% "King of the Woodlands" pistachio and honeycomb imperial milk stout.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Aug 2020)

I've never been all that impressed with canned Brewdog beers. Their keg Hazy Jane is rather good though.


----------



## stephec (7 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've never been all that impressed with canned Brewdog beers. Their keg Hazy Jane is rather good though.
> View attachment 540123


I've only had that in cans and it wasn't quite a match for Jackhammer. 

On their website there's two versions of it, a 5% and one that's around 6.8, I've only had the stronger one.


----------



## stephec (7 Aug 2020)

Double Punk, 8.2% in a 440ml can, ding dong, it's bangin'.


----------



## stephec (7 Aug 2020)

stephec said:


> I've only had that in cans and it wasn't quite a match for Jackhammer.
> 
> On their website there's two versions of it, a 5% and one that's around 6.8, I've only had the stronger one.


A closer inspection in Tesco has revealed that they're not the same, Hazy Jane is 5%, whilst OG Hazy in a virtually identical looking can is 7.2%


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (11 Aug 2020)

Shreds said:


> Proper Job. Class in a bottle and “live” beer too.



PJ is one of my all-time favourites. I routinely ignore the shelves full of Tribute, and go straight for the vastly superior Proper Job. Lidl's have started stocking it now. I've also sunk plenty of Skinner's beer during the time I've spent down in Cornwall, especially in a pub a stone's throw from the brewery. 
Talking of Lidl, dark beer lovers, might be interested to know they've got the truly excellent Shep's Double Stout on again. I've got 8 extra bottles in my kitchen and no room left in the fridge! The only way they could improve on the Double Stout would be to bottle condition it.


----------



## stephec (11 Aug 2020)

Lidl are at it again with their selling of different beers, I've just picked up a couple each of these, all around £1.49 to £1.79.

A full sampling report will follow in due course.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (11 Aug 2020)

stephec said:


> A full sampling report will follow in due course.



Tasting beer and reporting back on the results for the enlightenment of other forum members is such a public spirited act to undertake!


----------



## albal (11 Aug 2020)

Another from lidl. Boosting Scotland's craft beer market. Have to take on board the ferry, as the shop only sells Tuborg.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2020)

albal said:


> View attachment 541111
> 
> Another from lidl. Boosting Scotland's craft beer market. Have to take on board the ferry, as the shop only sells Tuborg.


I had that one last week. Not bad.
Talking of Danish breweries, I just learned that the excellent Broaden and Build are shutting. I don't know what the Danes did in terms of furloughing or other kinds of support but it clearly wasn't enough for them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2020)

My, this sour is SOUR!


----------



## stephec (11 Aug 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Tasting beer and reporting back on the results for the enlightenment of other forum members is such a public spirited act to undertake!


I'm a martyr, I really am. 😊


----------



## stephec (11 Aug 2020)

stephec said:


> Lidl are at it again with their selling of different beers, I've just picked up a couple each of these, all around £1.49 to £1.79.
> 
> A full sampling report will follow in due course.
> 
> View attachment 541080


I'm almost through the one on the left, it like a slightly less bitter Sierra Nevada, very nice.


----------



## stephec (12 Aug 2020)

stephec said:


> Lidl are at it again with their selling of different beers, I've just picked up a couple each of these, all around £1.49 to £1.79.
> 
> A full sampling report will follow in due course.
> 
> View attachment 541080


Mrs stephec took a sip of my number one and decided she liked it, so had my second can of it. 

Straight on to number two then, a typical NEIPA that's rather delish, and I might have to nip back and empty the shelf. 

I'm now on number three, a white IPA, a bit of a cross between an IPA and a Belgian blond, not being a fan of Belgian blonds it's not 100% to my liking but I'm still going to finish it.


----------



## stephec (15 Aug 2020)

stephec said:


> Lidl are at it again with their selling of different beers, I've just picked up a couple each of these, all around £1.49 to £1.79.
> 
> A full sampling report will follow in due course.
> 
> View attachment 541080


And finally number four, a fairly generic hoppy APA. 

Only 4.2% but nicely quaffable, if there's any left next time I'm in there I'll be stocking up on this and number two.


----------



## albal (18 Aug 2020)

stephec said:


> Mrs stephec took a sip of my number one and decided she liked it, so had my second can of it.
> 
> Straight on to number two then, a typical NEIPA that's rather delish, and I might have to nip back and empty the shelf.
> 
> I'm now on number three, a white IPA, a bit of a cross between an IPA and a Belgian blond, not being a fan of Belgian blonds it's not 100% to my liking but I'm still going to finish it.


The NEIPA was my favorite of the lidl turnout.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Aug 2020)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Aug 2020)

And, as per the instructions on the can ....


----------



## straas (21 Aug 2020)

*



*

This was very enjoyable - expensive though. £4.25 :-O


----------



## bitsandbobs (23 Aug 2020)

Wouldn't mind trying this one....

https://www.glasgowlive.co.uk/whats...wery-launches-tunnocks-caramel-wafer-18802674


----------



## Gunk (23 Aug 2020)

I’m drinking a bit of this at the moment, brewed by Robinson’s for the Coop, a really classy beer.


----------



## stephec (28 Aug 2020)

I only went into Booths for some coffee beans, but these jumped off the shelf at me and they made a nice change. 

For all the southerners, Booths are like a northern version of Waitrose. 😊


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Aug 2020)

Look, a 19 without a covid in front of it! A Brew by Numbers fruity Gose 





More raspberry than the lychee or rose. And maybe more sour than Gose.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Sep 2020)

bitsandbobs said:


> Wouldn't mind trying this one....
> 
> https://www.glasgowlive.co.uk/whats...wery-launches-tunnocks-caramel-wafer-18802674


While you're on your way for a Metric Tunnox, you might want to stop off in Leeds and try a Brack Porter. Brack, I've only just discovered, is a kind of Yorkshire tea cake, made with tea because it's a tea cake. Northern Monk Patrons. Dark's a Tannic Meal.


----------



## straas (4 Sep 2020)

We're certainly getting into the stout part of the year!

Really enjoyed this recently **not my photo**


----------



## stephec (8 Sep 2020)

What do you do when Tesco knocks a pound off some of the good cans?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2020)

stephec said:


> What do you do when Tesco knocks a pound off some of the good cans?
> 
> View attachment 546101


I was delivered 4 each of these this morning. After a very enjoyable visit to Left Handed Giant's last month, I finally got round to sampling some more of their sales.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Sep 2020)

Raspberry and Rhubarb Sour. Mostly raspberry but rhubarb is there as a kind of foundation. Gently sour, I've tasted sourer Goses.


----------



## tyred (10 Sep 2020)

I've been looking forward to this for months


----------



## Gunk (10 Sep 2020)

What is it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Sep 2020)

Gunk said:


> What is it?


I'm guessing that it's a draught Guinness.


----------



## Gunk (10 Sep 2020)

Or Murphy’s


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Sep 2020)

Gunk said:


> Or Murphy’s


True, could be, but I seem to remember @tyred has a liking for Guinness.

This isn't a Guinness ...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Sep 2020)

☝is a full in your face 10% imperial stout, crammed full with coconut, cacao and vanilla with more than just a touch of a dry stout bitterness. There is absolutely nothing subtle about this beer!


----------



## stephec (12 Sep 2020)

This is my new favourite stout, oh my!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Sep 2020)

stephec said:


> This is my new favourite stout, oh my!
> 
> View attachment 546789


Did that have a widget in the can? Siren did a "hard pour" version of their nitro Broken Dream but it sold out before I got round to ordering it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Sep 2020)

It's a lemon, ginger and Szechuan pepper berliner Weiss from Barcelona. A bit of zing but not quite enough tang. Good ginger though.


----------



## stephec (18 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Did that have a widget in the can? Siren did a "hard pour" version of their nitro Broken Dream but it sold out before I got round to ordering it.


No widget, it just pours nice and smooth.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Sep 2020)

As it's that Oktoberfest time of the year, I thought I'd sample some of Anspach and Hobday's German-style beers. First off with a Rauchbier, dark and with a smoked peaty maltiness that's making me think of Islay whiskies.


----------



## stephec (20 Sep 2020)

I had a rauch in a place in Wigan a few years ago and couldn't really get on with it, really heavily smoked.

I had to force my pint down, and the half that my lad left as well.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Sep 2020)

stephec said:


> I had a rauch in a place in Wigan a few years ago and couldn't really get on with it, really heavily smoked.
> 
> I had to force my pint down, and the half that my lad left as well.


This will take the smoke away....





Another A&H beer, completely outside the Oktoberfest tradition but very well brewed.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Sep 2020)

This new normal business! This Talus IPA comes out of the can tasting of so much pine resin it reminds me of pub beers that still have a taste of detergent in the unrinsed glass. After that, it's a sweet and bitter hit of pretty complex flavours. Very full flavoured.




(The head owes much to the bumpy ride home)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Sep 2020)

The blurb on the can says it's a light and fluffy pale ale. It certainly pours fluffy. Galaxy hops. Big rounded flavour for a pale, vague hints of CBD.


----------



## itboffin (25 Sep 2020)

Eagle bananananana beer right now and very nice it is too


----------



## Dan77 (26 Sep 2020)

Bathams all the way


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Sep 2020)

itboffin said:


> Eagle bananananana beer right now and very nice it is too


Sounds like it might repeat on you....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Sep 2020)

Purists look away!






I enjoyed a London Beer Factory milk stout so much the other day that I decided to order some. I bumped into these while I was clicking. Tiramisu Pastry Stout. Good coffee, rich and very very smooth. Definitely a dessert beer.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Oct 2020)

Just over the road from the brewery above is Gipsy Hill Brewing Company. I've been involved in a 6 week struggle with them to get 12 cans of beer from them. It was only yesterday, after I refused delivery of a damaged and leaking thin cardboard packet, that I realised the probable fate of the 2 previous failed deliveries. So I went ballistic and demanded my money back immediately. Which they did, also sending their warehouse head to hand deliver 24 beers this afternoon. 3 of each of these.




I've started with a Tafa Tafa, a Mai Thai sour. Very fruity, orange and pineapple, but only lightly sour, more of a tang.


----------



## bitsandbobs (8 Oct 2020)

The monks of Rochefort have launched their first new beer in 65 years...

https://www.beermerchants.com/abbaye-de-rochefort-triple-extra


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Oct 2020)

Today's starter, a NEIPA, not the best but competent.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Oct 2020)

My, these cans are colourful! Bonzer is an Aussie-style pale. Very pale colour, in contrast to the cans, and very drinkable.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Oct 2020)

It's been a curious week for beer. I have now received 36 free beers in the space of a week,35 from Gipsy Hill!





It's a West coast style IPA, dry and a touch too bitter for my taste buds.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Oct 2020)

From recent cheeky trip to the Bramhall bottle stop


----------



## straas (13 Oct 2020)

Bought a can of this, because it's the season to.

Didn't enjoy it at all, quite thin and bitter tasting. Would not get again.


----------



## stephec (13 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's been a curious week for beer. I have now received 36 free beers in the space of a week,35 from Gipsy Hill!
> View attachment 552087
> 
> 
> It's a West coast style IPA, dry and a touch too bitter for my taste buds.


I like the sound of that one.


----------



## stephec (13 Oct 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> From recent cheeky trip to the Bramhall bottle stop
> View attachment 552090


That's lovely stuff, I've not seen it for ages.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Oct 2020)

stephec said:


> That's lovely stuff, I've not seen it for ages.



The Bramhall bottle stop has perhaps the finest selection of Belgian and German beers I've ever had the pleasure of choosing from.


----------



## stephec (13 Oct 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> The Bramhall bottle stop has perhaps the finest selection of Belgian and German beers I've ever had the pleasure of choosing from.


Is that Bramhall as in over near Stockport way?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Oct 2020)

stephec said:


> Is that Bramhall as in over near Stockport way?



The very same. From the same batch, currently helping recovery from mtb ride


----------



## stephec (13 Oct 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> The very same. From the same batch, currently helping recovery from mtb ride
> View attachment 552260


Thanks, just read the reviews on Ratebeer, some of the comments on service are hilarious.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Oct 2020)

stephec said:


> I like the sound of that one.


This one's more my idea of West coast IPA, fuller, more rounded with a medium bitterness


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Oct 2020)

stephec said:


> Thanks, just read the reviews on Ratebeer, some of the comments on service are hilarious.



It's a bit like an old school LBS...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Oct 2020)

I'm having a day off Gipsy Hill. Here's a curious Special Agent Smith out of the Northern Monastery. A blueberry pancake black IPA. Enough roasted malt to push it into stout territory but fruity too. The only IPA I can detect is in the name. Fun though.


----------



## stephec (14 Oct 2020)

I found this in Tesco earlier, a kind of Jackhammer-lite, even the graphics on the can are similar. 

It's very nice.


----------



## straas (15 Oct 2020)

stephec said:


> This is my new favourite stout, oh my!
> 
> View attachment 546789




Got a can of this on the way - surprisingly stocked by tesco for £3.50


----------



## albal (15 Oct 2020)

I know it's been on here before, tho sweet as... it's beautiful. Tiny rebel a jewel amongst the rest of them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Oct 2020)

albal said:


> View attachment 552627
> 
> View attachment 552628
> 
> ...


It's a great beer. I reckon this one gives it a good run for its money though...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Oct 2020)

2 new Deptford brews here. I'm working my way eastward. A promising start to the journey.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Oct 2020)

It's back to Gipsy Hill time. This is a properly fruity sour, with honeyberries, raspberries and blackberries but mostly blackberries.





The top of the can matches the beer's head perfectly. I don't like the way the urbanist is eyeing up my beer though


----------



## stephec (17 Oct 2020)

straas said:


> Got a can of this on the way - surprisingly stocked by tesco for £3.50


About six weeks ago my local Tesco had all the good £3.00, and £3.50, cans at a pound off, I might have cleared what was available on the shelves at the time. 😊


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Oct 2020)

LiDL have a few craft beers on from Thursday in England and Wales (some of the beers have already been on sale here but it's mostly a Scottish breweries affair - I think they've already done this as a Scotland only thing.)
https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/c/british-beer-festival/c1655


----------



## straas (20 Oct 2020)

Ooo I've wanted to try that chocca mokka stout for a while


----------



## albal (23 Oct 2020)

Been shopping


----------



## stephec (23 Oct 2020)

albal said:


> View attachment 554084
> 
> Been shopping


Have you been to Lidl?


----------



## stephec (23 Oct 2020)

Oktoberfest last night. 😊


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Oct 2020)

Siren keep doing small run variations of their Broken Dream breakfast stout. This one's a Twisted Breakfast Stout. Cacao and sour cherries. Very nice, though the cherries could be more sour.


----------



## stephec (25 Oct 2020)

Tonight should be a good night for me. 😊


----------



## albal (26 Oct 2020)

stephec said:


> Have you been to Lidl?


Yes.
The stout is lovely.


----------



## Spartak (29 Oct 2020)

Very refreshing.... 👍


----------



## albal (30 Oct 2020)

Gritchie brewing - new on me down ere in Dorset.
Lore
Winter stout.

Takes me back.


----------



## Spartak (31 Oct 2020)

Gluten Free for Mrs S.


----------



## dan_bo (31 Oct 2020)

stephec said:


> Oktoberfest last night. 😊
> 
> View attachment 554177


Can't get Paulaner over here for love nor money.


----------



## stephec (31 Oct 2020)

dan_bo said:


> Can't get Paulaner over here for love nor money.


Those were from Booth's in Salford Quays, and I've seen the Paulaner in my local Tesco as well.


----------



## dan_bo (31 Oct 2020)

stephec said:


> Those were from Booth's in Salford Quays, and I've seen the Paulaner in my local Tesco as well.


Noted cheers. I know they used to sell ot in Tesco's but I Havent seen it for yonks.


----------



## stephec (31 Oct 2020)

dan_bo said:


> Noted cheers. I know they used to sell ot in Tesco's but I Havent seen it for yonks.


There's been about thirty bottles sat on the shelf in Tesco Walkden for about a month now, no price on it though.


----------



## dan_bo (31 Oct 2020)

stephec said:


> There's been about thirty bottles sat on the shelf in Tesco Walkden for about a month now, no price on it though.


Charlatans.


----------



## albal (14 Nov 2020)

Had a lockdown delivery. Just the 2 pints please. Sweet , but so nice.


----------



## cambsno (16 Nov 2020)

stephec said:


> Oktoberfest last night. 😊
> 
> View attachment 554177



I got some of that Paulaner from M&S at weekend - £2,50 a bottle and was lovely stuff!

The best beer I get is Fruh which is a Kolsch from Cologne. Online places sell it, Beer Sniffers its £2,50 a can and the best beer I have had - best served in small kolsch glasses though rather than pints!


----------



## straas (17 Nov 2020)

No new beers in the local lidl - just the same "craft" ones they've had in for a while - one loch lomond, the steam one and another colourful one. 

A bit disappointing to be honest.

Although I did get 4 cans of their fake stella and thought it was a really good curry accompaniment


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Nov 2020)

I'm a newcomer to the style but this Cascadian Dark Ale has more of a touch of a mild-porter cross than a black IPA. Nice and malty. The coconut in it is very subtle. I suppose it's adding more to the smoothness of mouthfeel than anything else.


----------



## albal (20 Nov 2020)

Lockdown 2 beer delivery just arrived. Supporting local businesses. The vibrant forest - kaleidoscope was on order. Unlucky for me he dropped it. Replace with Dark star- subtle ipa.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Nov 2020)

Each year Siren produce a quartet of Caribbean Chocolate Cake stouts. One sip of this barrel aged one makes me think this is going to be a good winter treat!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Nov 2020)

Bouncy Bouncy Elephants! An imperial fruited sour that can't be accused of taking itself too seriously. Lots of mango.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Nov 2020)

And now a Northern Monk collaboration with The Daily Mash...


----------



## Spartak (27 Nov 2020)




----------



## albal (28 Nov 2020)

Another order from the local. 
' yeah we ran out of the coconut creme porter'

Tho we have another...........


Sweet, but full of flavor.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (28 Nov 2020)

My favourite, Tripel Karmeliet. 

Rule #47: Drink tripels, don't ride triples.


----------



## Venod (28 Nov 2020)

New to me a dark lager with distinctive taste.


----------



## figbat (4 Dec 2020)

Playing catch-up on my Brewdog advent calendar. Here are 1 and 2:


----------



## figbat (5 Dec 2020)

Advent #3




Very drinkable - hoppy enough to be refreshing and interesting but not too much to be over-bitter.


----------



## stephec (5 Dec 2020)

@figbat having missed out on a calendar I'm not in the least bit jealous. 

I'm looking forward to seeing what you get each day.


----------



## figbat (5 Dec 2020)

stephec said:


> @figbatI'm looking forward to seeing what you get each day.


Not as much as I am! I’m a couple of days behind - I’ll post up as I drink them.


----------



## figbat (6 Dec 2020)

Advent #5. This one’s a bit strange. It’s like drinking two different drinks at the same time but not together. Putting the glass to my lips I smell nothing but cream soda. The initial taste is one of quite hoppy lager. Then there’s a cream soda aftertaste; the two flavours don’t seem to mix. Not unpleasant but a bit odd.


----------



## mistyoptic (6 Dec 2020)

Rather partial to this one as a dark beer


----------



## figbat (6 Dec 2020)

I’ve stepped away from the advent beers for my next one. Hints of coffee and chocolate in this very rich porter


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Dec 2020)

figbat said:


> I’ve stepped away from the advent beers for my next one. Hints of coffee and chocolate in this very rich porter
> View attachment 562025


I'll see your Siren and raise you several percent! It's 12.7% Imperial stout called Fireside. Your photo sent me looking to see whether I still had some Siren beers here.



It's been barrel aged for 36 months using bourbon, whisky, rum and port barrels. Rum and port are the most dominant.


----------



## itboffin (7 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'll see your Siren and raise you several percent! It's 12.7% Imperial stout called Fireside. Your photo sent me looking to see whether I still had some Siren beers here.
> View attachment 562032
> It's been barrel aged for 36 months using bourbon, whisky, rum and port barrels. Rum and port are the most dominant.



Not a session beer then


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Dec 2020)

itboffin said:


> Not a session beer then


It's pretty much a whole session in itself!


----------



## itboffin (7 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's pretty much a whole session in itself!



I had one of those brewdog special edition beers yesterday 9% coffee stout bloody lovely but definitely only one
https://www.brewdog.com/uk/brewdog-vs-evil-twin-roaster-coaster-4-x-can


----------



## albal (8 Dec 2020)

mistyoptic said:


> Rather partial to this one as a dark beer


Tried that it wasn't my thing. Missed out on the grand reserve version , around 7% I believe.


----------



## straas (8 Dec 2020)

figbat said:


> I’ve stepped away from the advent beers for my next one. Hints of coffee and chocolate in this very rich porter
> View attachment 562025



I had the nitro version of that at the weekend - very nice.

picked up the death by caribbean chocolate cake, but it was over a fiver for a small can, so quickly returned it to the fridge.


----------



## figbat (8 Dec 2020)

Back on the advent trail - number 5 tonight, and it kicks up a notch


----------



## Gunk (8 Dec 2020)

figbat said:


> Back on the advent trail - number 5 tonight, and it kicks up a notch
> View attachment 562362



I haven’t tried the “double” yet, what’s the verdict? looks like posh Special Brew


----------



## figbat (8 Dec 2020)

Gunk said:


> I haven’t tried the “double” yet, what’s the verdict? looks like posh Special Brew


It drinks pretty much like the standard Punk IPA but it does have a kick! Big can with high ABV... you notice it.


----------



## Gunk (8 Dec 2020)

figbat said:


> It drinks pretty much like the standard Punk IPA but it does have a kick! Big can with high ABV... you notice it.



ideal for a Friday night


----------



## bitsandbobs (9 Dec 2020)

Gunk said:


> I haven’t tried the “double” yet, what’s the verdict? looks like posh Special Brew



That's not a bad description!


----------



## figbat (9 Dec 2020)

Fresh delivery today - needed some proper ale in, plus the brewery is fairly local to me and did a Black Friday 10% discount, plus it’s really nice beer.


----------



## stephec (11 Dec 2020)

figbat said:


> Back on the advent trail - number 5 tonight, and it kicks up a notch
> View attachment 562362


Now that's proper delish, one of my favourites at the moment.


----------



## stephec (11 Dec 2020)

Gunk said:


> ideal for a Friday night


It's become a Friday night tradition for me. 🍻


----------



## figbat (11 Dec 2020)

We had a virtual Christmas party this afternoon at work-from-home so I pulled out the more festive offerings.





Tastes like you might imagine - Porter with a chocolate orange overlay. Not unpleasant but not a keeper.




Again, does what is says on the tin bottle. A bit better, in the style of similar Belgian offerings, albeit a bit lighter.


----------



## figbat (11 Dec 2020)

Followed by this one, a Croatian IPA in the modern style, 6.0%, quite tangy in the hops department.


----------



## Gunk (11 Dec 2020)

I’m not keen on all these flavoured beers, a quite like beer flavoured beer.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (11 Dec 2020)

Clean, cold refreshment required, so why not a Tusker?!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Dec 2020)

Gunk said:


> I’m not keen on all these flavoured beers, a quite like beer flavoured beer.


I have a habit of having a sour or a gose before settling into the beer flavoured beers. It works well as a beer apéritif. My fondness for those really indulgent "dessert" stouts must come from a lack of puddings...


----------



## Gunk (12 Dec 2020)

I've discovered this recently, very easy drinking, but not easy to find, however our local M&S BP garage sells it. Problem is that my wife and daughter also like it


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Dec 2020)

I've got a case of London Beer Factory goodies in. The case with the barrel aged beers can wait till closer to Christmas. For now, a very pleasant NEIPA. Very hoppy with little bitterness


----------



## bitsandbobs (12 Dec 2020)

Gunk said:


> I've discovered this recently, very easy drinking, but not easy to find, however our local M&S BP garage sells it. Problem is that my wife and daughter also like it
> 
> View attachment 563042



Owned by Heineken, so you can often find it next to the water from Majorca.


----------



## bitsandbobs (12 Dec 2020)

You can get really decent brews from anywhere these days. Really liking Ārpus from Latvia right now


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Dec 2020)

Oops, when I said the second case could wait till later, I meant longer than half an hour....





It's a sort of wild ale refermented with raspberries.


----------



## stephec (13 Dec 2020)

Gunk said:


> I've discovered this recently, very easy drinking, but not easy to find, however our local M&S BP garage sells it. Problem is that my wife and daughter also like it
> 
> View attachment 563042


Tesco near me always have that in stock.


----------



## Spartak (13 Dec 2020)




----------



## figbat (13 Dec 2020)

#6 tonight. Quite like this one. 6.8% and the sort of ‘tropical’ hints you get from these US- style hops, rather than being specifically fruited.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Dec 2020)

London Beer Factory again. A wild ale refermented on blackberries and blackcurrants. Sour and fruity with something of the taste of red wine about it.


----------



## stephec (14 Dec 2020)

figbat said:


> #6 tonight. Quite like this one. 6.8% and the sort of ‘tropical’ hints you get from these US- style hops, rather than being specifically fruited.
> View attachment 563205


I had one of those last night as well, good but I still prefer Jackhammer, Double Punk, and Mr President when it comes to Brewdog. 

And on the dark side, the Roaster Coaster stout is one of the finest I've tasted. 

Staying on the Brewdog theme, I spied these in Tesco the other day, £20 for roughly eight pints, ding dong! 





And finally, continuing the Brewdog theme, I'll be going up there in January for work, installing some new machinery, the last one of our guys who went up left with a 24 tray of Elvis Juice. 😛


----------



## bitsandbobs (15 Dec 2020)

Christmas is sorted. Got this lot in a beer auction at the weekend.


----------



## straas (15 Dec 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Clean, cold refreshment required, so why not a Tusker?!
> 
> View attachment 562925



Where's that tankard from? and how much does it hold?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (15 Dec 2020)

straas said:


> Where's that tankard from? and how much does it hold?



I got it from an independent gift shop near me but it's made by a company called LSA who sell online, plus they sell through John Lewis although that glass isn't on the JL site. It's all hand blown stuff and (be warned), stupidly expensive... it was a treat to myself. I paid 20 but it's a bit more on their site.
https://www.lsa-international.com/drinkware/bar-beer-tankard

It holds 750ml or a pint and a half.

Ikea do a roughly similar one (which I had before), but it has seams running through the handle where it's been moulded together, and it cuts into your fingers hence my treat to myself.


----------



## straas (15 Dec 2020)

oooooof that's pricey.

I've got some nice 440ml ones, but fancy a pint version.

I used to have the ikea one but broke it, and it did really cut into your fingers.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Dec 2020)

@Gunk please look away! This is, and I quote, a "spontaneous ale co-fermented with fresh pressed grape juice." It's actually pretty good.


----------



## stephec (18 Dec 2020)

It's a good night tonight. 😊


----------



## bitsandbobs (19 Dec 2020)

stephec said:


> It's a good night tonight. 😊
> 
> View attachment 563980


 
Rochefort 10 has to be one of the great beers. At least as good as Westvleteren 12 IMHO.


----------



## bitsandbobs (19 Dec 2020)

Great stuff from Neon Raptor. I've enjoyed pretty much everything I've had of theirs.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Dec 2020)

bitsandbobs said:


> Great stuff from Neon Raptor. I've enjoyed pretty much everything I've had of theirs.
> 
> View attachment 564038


Yes, they're an impressive little unit, Neon Raptor.

But I've never tried Rochefort 10. I'll have to put it on January's shopping list.


----------



## stephec (19 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, they're an impressive little unit, Neon Raptor.
> 
> But I've never tried Rochefort 10. I'll have to put it on January's shopping list.


It's good gear, hard to find for me though, the only place I've seen it stocked up here is in Booth's supermarket.


----------



## stephec (19 Dec 2020)

@figbat I'm missing the advent updates, any news please? 😊


----------



## figbat (19 Dec 2020)

stephec said:


> @figbat I'm missing the advent updates, any news please? 😊


Sorry - been on the wagon for a few days following some low grade medical issues. Hopefully normal service will resume soon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Dec 2020)

I've got a 3 bottle selection of these Siren barrel aged Imperial stouts. 13.5%, Helter Skelter with orange and oak. 





I have a feeling I may be back to session strength beers by Christmas.


----------



## postman (22 Dec 2020)

I have discovered Riggwelter,Black Sheep beer.My offy had no Guinness Porter in.I did not fancy the canned Guinness it seems a bit thin.So a look on the shelves saw Riggwelter,it is superb.And just this morning Mrs P has told me to go and get my stock in.


----------



## albal (24 Dec 2020)

Working Christmas, at least mahou can come up with a session ale from lidl. .94c a can.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Dec 2020)

Been drinking this that my partner bought from Aldi.Quite nice so far.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2020)

I'm back on the 13.5% barrel aged mega stout. Coconut and chocolate


----------



## Fergs (24 Dec 2020)

Starting on the Christmas beer. 😋And evidently holding the phone sideways


----------



## stephec (24 Dec 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Been drinking this that my partner bought from Aldi.Quite nice so far.
> View attachment 564963


They seem to do about 5 or 6 different IPAs now, when I first saw them I bought one of each with the intention of seeing which ones I liked. 

Next time I went in I'd forgotten which ones, so had to get one of each again, and since then I've been back in a few more times..... 😄


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Dec 2020)

stephec said:


> They seem to do about 5 or 6 different IPAs now, when I first saw them I bought one of each with the intention of seeing which ones I liked.
> 
> Next time I went in I'd forgotten which ones, so had to get one of each again, and since then I've been back in a few more times..... 😄


Same but I settled on this one ! I'm going to try my best to sicken myself of it tonight


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Dec 2020)

Shep's excellent Double Stout has been back on in Lidl again recently, not in the beer aisle but with the "when it's gone it's gone" random special offers. I've managed to clear the last few bottles from the shelves in two different Lidl branches. Now my fridge is full, my spare bedroom beer crate is full, and the overspill are sitting on my kitchen worktop awaiting enough room in the fridge. Did I mention I like the Double Stout?


----------



## Gunk (25 Dec 2020)

Just started


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Dec 2020)

Gunk said:


> Just started
> 
> View attachment 565092


Looks like you've done half a bottle of red allready  You'll be snoozing by 3.


----------



## Gunk (25 Dec 2020)

On to a Polish American pale ale.


----------



## figbat (25 Dec 2020)

Back in the saddle after some time off. Brewdog number 7 is a low-cal version. It’s a bit pineappley and there’s something not quite right about it - it’s perfectly drinkable but not a keeper.


----------



## Fergs (25 Dec 2020)

/attachments/17508848-9b61-4a69-9ddb-184600ed908e-jpeg.565216/?hash=17813766220a404c91e65791341a68d7
Another Christmas beer . Less spicy than yesterday’s and more drinkable for it. I can see getting in a stash of good beer becoming a tradition


----------



## Spartak (26 Dec 2020)




----------



## figbat (26 Dec 2020)

Next! #8, a classic and the beer that turned me on to Brewdog.


----------



## Fergs (26 Dec 2020)

St Bernardus Christmas ale, the next one of my Christmas presents to myself 😁. Yum.


----------



## shnjmsn (26 Dec 2020)

Missing Belgium !


----------



## bitsandbobs (26 Dec 2020)

Hommage from 3f. Just great. The local beershop has a few bottles. 40 eur a pop!


----------



## stephec (26 Dec 2020)

Fergs said:


> View attachment 565391
> 
> St Bernardus Christmas ale, the next one of my Christmas presents to myself 😁. Yum.


Delish.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Dec 2020)

I can't go through a whole Christmas without posting a beer pic. The OFS of the beer is Northern Monk's Old Flax Store series. It's a DDH IPA, nicely done


----------



## Spartak (27 Dec 2020)

shnjmsn said:


> Missing Belgium !
> View attachment 565392



Me too....


----------



## Gunk (27 Dec 2020)

A dark IPA this evening.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Dec 2020)

I'm on the barrel aged stout again: Fireside. A mere 12.7%


----------



## Fergs (27 Dec 2020)

A break from the Belgian theme of my Christmas beers: a home brewed raspberry stout. Turned out quite well (unlike the photo which is at 90 degrees to reality again)


----------



## Gunk (28 Dec 2020)

A dark beer from Poland this evening


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Dec 2020)

This beer is just a phase I'm going through....





Strong citra along with strata.


----------



## Spartak (29 Dec 2020)

Very nice..... Bit strong 💪 🍻


----------



## Gunk (29 Dec 2020)

A Polish stout this evening, very nice 👍


----------



## Paulus (29 Dec 2020)

An English Trappist Ale. A mere 7.4%


----------



## Gunk (30 Dec 2020)

Polish wheat beer this evening, not usually my thing, but this is nice 4.8% so very easy drinking. 

This came as part of a mixed case from Beers52, all 8 were completely different but very good and all were a bit "off piste"


----------



## Harril (31 Dec 2020)

Just a modest celebration tonight, and wee a chaser to finish.

Cheers.


----------



## Fergs (31 Dec 2020)

The last of the Christmas beers and a good way to see off 2020.
Happy new year everyone! I hope it’s better than the last one and that you’re untroubled by dry January. No place for that on this thread 🍻😁


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2020)

Fergs said:


> View attachment 566535
> The last of the Christmas beers and a good way to see off 2020.
> Happy new year everyone! I hope it’s better than the last one and that you’re untroubled by dry January. No place for that on this thread 🍻😁


Dry January? May I be the first to wish you a hoppy new year!


----------



## albal (1 Jan 2021)

Just down the road from me. Buy 8 pints get 2 pints (bitter 4.3) free. IPA and stout both 5%. 
Weren't much left this morning. Happy New Year.


----------



## bitsandbobs (1 Jan 2021)

Beer mail from Belgium. 2020 bottling.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jan 2021)

Maybe it's because I had a beer- free New Year's Eve that this Left Handed Giant sour IPA tastes so good. Good fruit tang from peach and passion fruit, a light undertone of vanilla plus mystery ingredient el Dorado.

I've grown rather fond of LHG.


----------



## Landsurfer (1 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> I bought some of this from our new local Coop. Its brewed at a small craft brewery in West Oxford which helps Ex Offenders, it's very good, I would buy it again.
> 
> https://www.tapsocialmovement.com
> 
> ...


I take it you shop lifted them in the sprit of the moment ..................


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jan 2021)

I'm having a snappily titled Even Allen Needs Cheeseburgers, a hop monster born of a LHG-Verdant collaboration. It's almost hoppily stroppy!


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I can't go through a whole Christmas without posting a beer pic. The OFS of the beer is Northern Monk's Old Flax Store series. It's a DDH IPA, nicely done
> View attachment 565438


Northern Monk are one of my go to breweries-I'm so glad I signed up for a Patron's Box.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jan 2021)

Maverick Goose said:


> Northern Monk are one of my go to breweries-I'm so glad I signed up for a Patron's Box.


If we ever get to drink in taprooms again I'm straight off to Northern Monk. I missed them out the last time I was in Leeds, mostly because North's taproom was in sight from the hotel exit, and there were a lot of other taps and microbreweries within a couple of hundred yards. Till then, I'll have to make do with my little monthly Patron's delivery.


----------



## Poacher (8 Jan 2021)

Old Scrotum, the wrinkled retainer, is temporarily indisposed as a result of over-indulgence in antifreeze-laced scrumpy, or, as he claims, a rogue whelk, so I've had to venture into the further reaches of the extensive _caves _beneath_ le chateau du braconnier_ which are normally his sole preserve, in search of some acceptable red. While there, among the dusty ancient caches of Petrus and cetera, I discovered a neglected bottle of 1997 vintage port.

Should I open and drink it, or send it to auction?





Actually, on further inspection, I realise it was probably purchased from Lidl within the last 5 years or so; the back label shows it was bottled in 2015, after 18 years in barrel. The sort of thing which deserves to be savoured while initially sober. Might be later this year, then.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jan 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Hommage from 3f. Just great. The local beershop has a few bottles. 40 eur a pop!
> 
> View attachment 565399


Meant to ask was this nice ?....still getting over the shock of the price.


----------



## bitsandbobs (8 Jan 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Meant to ask was this nice ?....still getting over the shock of the price.



Yes, it's great. I know it sounds like a lot for a beer, but's it made using an incredibly long process (some of the beer used in it is aged for two years) and they use a lot of fruit which is expensive.

You can order your bottle here... 

https://www.beermerchants.com/3-fonteinen-hommage-75cl


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jan 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Yes, it's great. I know it sounds like a lot for a beer, but's it made using an incredibly long process (some of the beer used in it is aged for two years) and they use a lot of fruit which is expensive.
> 
> You can order your bottle here...
> 
> https://www.beermerchants.com/3-fonteinen-hommage-75cl


You get the first one in....


----------



## Gunk (8 Jan 2021)

Proper Italian imported Peroni this evening


----------



## stephec (8 Jan 2021)

I say, how delightful. 😊


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jan 2021)

Beer Jenga ?


----------



## albal (16 Jan 2021)

Live la France. Castelain brewery since 1926 benifontaine 62, IPA. 




6.5% in a 750ml bottle. Poor picture sorry.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Jan 2021)

albal said:


> Live la France. Castelain brewery since 1926 benifontaine 62, IPA.
> View attachment 569219
> 6.5% in a 750ml bottle. Poor picture sorry.


Seem to recal having that in France,maybe from supermarket, Carfour ? 
Anyway just had a quick look online and this came up... Hope it wasn't a recommendation for me.


----------



## albal (17 Jan 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Seem to recal having that in France,maybe from supermarket, Carfour ?
> Anyway just had a quick look online and this came up... Hope it wasn't a recommendation for me.
> View attachment 569228


Ha. Special brew!? Don't think so. 
The ipa was from Carrefour, got it on Boxing day. Surprisingly good.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jan 2021)

Top Impy stout from LHG. Lots of dark chocolate and hazelnut and vanilla and indulgence. A dessert beer, of course, but one I deserve


----------



## Gunk (21 Jan 2021)

Nice Australian dark IPA. Delicious!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> Nice Australian dark IPA. Delicious!
> 
> View attachment 570006
> 
> ...


That reminds me, it's very almost beer o'clock. This is waiting for a few seconds more.





LHG stouts are usually a bit "thicker" tasting than this one despite the evident lactose and vanilla. Good cherry mixing with the chocolate.


----------



## Fergs (21 Jan 2021)

A California common wot I brewed meself. Down to my last 10, now...


----------



## Spartak (23 Jan 2021)

Dry January continues.... 
Tonight's selection....


----------



## mistyoptic (23 Jan 2021)

Wasn’t that struck on the DoomBar Zero. These, on the other hand, have proved very satisfying during dry January


----------



## Gunk (23 Jan 2021)

Opened a can of this from beer52 this evening. It's so good, I just ordered a case!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> Opened a can of this from beer52 this evening. It's so good, I just ordered a case!
> 
> View attachment 570302
> 
> ...


It says "treat like milk" on the can. I don't know about you but I'm not going to pour beer into my muesli!


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Jan 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Seem to recal having that in France,maybe from supermarket, Carfour ?
> Anyway just had a quick look online and this came up... Hope it wasn't a recommendation for me.
> View attachment 569228


I noticed the Bitburger... that can be a stunner on draft


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jan 2021)

Ok, it's got cider apples in but it's definitely a beer, a grisette in fact.


----------



## mistyoptic (23 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It says "treat like milk" on the can. I don't know about you but I'm not going to pour beer into my muesli!


Probably best not shaken before opening either 😂


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Jan 2021)

Not had a 'proper' pint for a long time... one of my locals sells Simran IPA at £11.25 a pint, I am starting to think it sounds like good value


----------



## Spartak (24 Jan 2021)

mistyoptic said:


> Wasn’t that struck on the DoomBar Zero. These, on the other hand, have proved very satisfying during dry January
> 
> View attachment 570298



I agree the Doom Bar wasn't great but the Brooklyn was very drinkable...


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jan 2021)

Quite nice..my partner bought me three.What did I do to deserve this treat ,😁


----------



## Tail End Charlie (30 Jan 2021)

I had a "Shelby" IPA from Aldi tonight, very nice - by order of The Peaky Blinders!!


----------



## figbat (31 Jan 2021)

This was a Christmas present and is brewed very near me - very nice too!


----------



## figbat (31 Jan 2021)

For a novelty flavour, this isn’t half bad.


----------



## stephec (4 Feb 2021)

figbat said:


> This was a Christmas present and is brewed very near me - very nice too!
> View attachment 571323


Now that looks proper mouth watering, I'm off beer in the week now though, only Friday to Sunday. 😊


----------



## Spartak (7 Feb 2021)

Very light & refreshing, 3.8% ABV.....
Definitely buy some of these again, good summer drink.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Feb 2021)

figbat said:


> For a novelty flavour, this isn’t half bad.
> View attachment 571448


On the "covid beers" theme, this is the 4th version of the Village brothers in Deptford. Juicy and more bitter than the previous batches. (It's a little early for me so the can is unopened.)


----------



## Fergs (7 Feb 2021)

A present from my brother, who lives near the brewery. Light and tasty pale ale, just what I was after last night.


----------



## figbat (7 Feb 2021)

I have to admit that most of this went in a batch of minced beef and potato pasties (see baking thread), but I made sure to have a good taste and it was a very easy-drinking stout.


----------



## albal (12 Feb 2021)

Just taken delivery of ale. Update soon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Feb 2021)

albal said:


> View attachment 573596
> 
> Just taken delivery of ale. Update soon.


I'm intrigued by the ''not quite pale ale'' one, as I was by the ''far out IPA'' I had last night.




In the event, it was a rather fine New England IPA that had had a second hopping.


----------



## figbat (12 Feb 2021)

This came in a Beer52 selection box. Nice enough classic Bavarian lager.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Feb 2021)

Aldi tonight...


----------



## SheilaH (13 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm intrigued by the ''not quite pale ale'' one, as I was by the ''far out IPA'' I had last night.
> View attachment 573601
> 
> In the event, it was a rather fine New England IPA that had had a second hopping.



Northern Monk and Vocation are producing some stunning unfined DIPAs, aren't they


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Feb 2021)

SheilaH said:


> Northern Wave and Vocation are producing some stunning unfined DIPAs, aren't they


I actually don't remember any Northern Monk collaborations with Vocation, if that's what you meant. But I've had a couple of good Vocation beers (not that I know them very well) and I may have had one of the collaborations if they've released it as part of the Northern Monk Patrons project. Monk do like their DIPAs though. They're often so intense on the palate that I need to have something lighter on the palate in between.


----------



## SheilaH (13 Feb 2021)

Sorry, I meant individually, rather than collaboratively. 

I first tasted a DIPA about 4 years ago at the Cloud Water taproom. Absolutely stunning. Really pleased that other more accessible brewers are stepping up to the plate.


----------



## Fergs (14 Feb 2021)

Popped into the nano supermarket for some bits to replenish the fridge and found this on a 3-for-a-fiver deal. I can’t see the two siblings surviving long.


----------



## Poacher (16 Feb 2021)

Following on from a previous post, where I had to admit to an unwarranted criticism of my aged employee, this one is thoroughly justified.
During another self-induced illness absence of old Scrotum, I had cause to make a second excursion into _le chateau du braconnier_'s extensive underground network and discovered another interesting cache, presumably hidden and the forgotten by the wrinkled retainer.
He was taken into employment by my grandfather in gratitude for dragging him unconscious from a blazing brothel during the Normandy offensive, and until now I've been loath to dismiss him, but I shall have to reconsider this in view of this latest revelation.
Dammit, the most recent bottle dates from 2002, and the oldest is from 1973! The Thomas Hardy ales, whatever they are, would be celebrating their 42nd birthday this year. Needless to say, I'll have to pour them away, but I'll await Scrotum's return and pour them over his prone, whimpering torso before I show him the door.


----------



## figbat (16 Feb 2021)

This is described as a “table beer” and wears its 2.7% abv without shame. It’s actually a decent enough, mildly hoppy, fresh beer.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Feb 2021)

Poacher said:


> Following on from a previous post, where I had to admit to an unwarranted criticism of my aged employee, this one is thoroughly justified.
> During another self-induced illness absence of old Scrotum, I had cause to make a second excursion into _le chateau du braconnier_'s extensive underground network and discovered another interesting cache, presumably hidden and the forgotten by the wrinkled retainer.
> He was taken into employment by my grandfather in gratitude for dragging him unconscious from a blazing brothel during the Normandy offensive, and until now I've been loath to dismiss him, but I shall have to reconsider this in view of this latest revelation.
> Dammit, the most recent bottle dates from 2002, and the oldest is from 1973! The Thomas Hardy ales, whatever they are, would be celebrating their 42nd birthday this year. Needless to say, I'll have to pour them away, but I'll await Scrotum's return and pour them over his prone, whimpering torso before I show him the door.
> ...


Love the look of the Hardy's ale 😍


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Feb 2021)

SheilaH said:


> Northern Monk and Vocation are producing some stunning unfined DIPAs, aren't they


This Northern Monk DDH IPA made me think of your post. "For your eyes only" it's called.


----------



## Spartak (20 Feb 2021)

One of Lidl's finest....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Feb 2021)

I was skyping when I opened this one so no picture of the glass but this was an excellent Gose from North Brewing. Fruity with just a touch of tartness.




I've just unautocorrected Code for the original Gose.


----------



## albal (20 Feb 2021)

Proper lively this from Bidasoa, just over the border. Slightly too bitter for my taste. Get more of this in I said to the shopkeeper. Key Working in Spain.


----------



## Fergs (20 Feb 2021)

tonight I’m drinking this little beauty. My enjoyment will be accentuated by the fact that Fergs jnr has been exhibiting a range of challenging behaviour this evening, so sitting down with a beer is bliss


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Feb 2021)

I discovered this one this aft',in Blackburn Morrisons. They don't have it in my local (Great Harwood) Morrisons. Being a McEwans Champion fan i'm looking forward to it and hoping to taste the whisky in it!🍻


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Feb 2021)

Went to Lidl on the way home from work...quite nice.


----------



## Gunk (25 Feb 2021)

figbat said:


> This is described as a “table beer” and wears its 2.7% abv without shame. It’s actually a decent enough, mildly hoppy, fresh beer.
> 
> View attachment 574286



I had one earlier, as you say a decent beer.


----------



## figbat (26 Feb 2021)

A couple tonight:









Decent enough modern style IPA.




Quite like this one. The fruit is subtle and the hops isn’t too in-your-face.


----------



## Gunk (27 Feb 2021)

This was in my box from Flavourly very agreeable


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Feb 2021)

Gunk said:


> This was in my box from Flavourly very agreeable
> 
> View attachment 576094


I've had a couple of By the Horns beers and they were all very hop-forward with a marked bitterness. Does the pale dampen that down at all? (The can reminds me of Tate and Lyle's Golden Syrup!)


----------



## Gunk (27 Feb 2021)

My palate isn’t that sophisticated, it’s just very drinkable


----------



## Fergs (27 Feb 2021)

Tonight’s tipple is a brut ipa, not a style I’ve had before. Nicely hoppy, very dry on the palate and very light mouthfeel.


----------



## figbat (27 Feb 2021)

I did an online Taskmasters event tonight and worked my way through three of these. As the label says, a good session bitter!


----------



## MntnMan62 (28 Feb 2021)

My beer tonight was Russell's Reserve Single Barrell bourbon, followed by Marker's Mark bourbon, followed by Sky vodka. Times three. I haven't been drinking much lately so this turned out to be a really nice night.


----------



## albal (4 Mar 2021)

Ale delivery this afternoon. Both from frome brewery.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Mar 2021)

I should have guessed from the can design that this one has an unmanageable head. It's a Hopfenweizen called Näcken. Collaboration with Omnipollo.
Seriously hoppy but smooth with oats going in with the wheat.


----------



## Spartak (10 Mar 2021)

Light & refreshing and brewed only 5 miles away from me...


----------



## albal (10 Mar 2021)

Nice choice. Galaxy, Australian pale ale from frome Brewing company. 5.2%. A bit herbal with tropical fruit and citrus zest.


----------



## andrew_s (10 Mar 2021)

Tonight, some expensive beer (£50, though not when I bought it)



(clicky)


----------



## stephec (12 Mar 2021)

If I'm honest I was hoping for a bit more from these two, they're not bad but nothing outstanding either. 

In terms of chocolaty deliciousness the Vocation Chocolate Caramel Stout just about shades it, although you'd need a refined palate to pick out the caramel.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Mar 2021)

stephec said:


> If I'm honest I was hoping for a bit more from these two, they're not bad but nothing outstanding either.
> 
> In terms of chocolaty deliciousness the Vocation Chocolate Caramel Stout just about shades it, although you'd need a refined palate to pick out the caramel.
> 
> View attachment 578310


I don't know the Vocation/Brew York one but I've had the NM one and I was a bit disappointed with it. They're great with the hops but a little hesitant with the dessert beers. Still, it'll all get drunk in the end....


----------



## bitsandbobs (13 Mar 2021)

Lambiek collection coming on nicely. Mainly Cantillon and 3f with a bit of Tilquin and de Cam.


----------



## stephec (13 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I don't know the Vocation/Brew York one but I've had the NM one and I was a bit disappointed with it. They're great with the hops but a little hesitant with the dessert beers. Still, it'll all get drunk in the end....


The label promises so much as well, like you say though it still gets drunk. 😊


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2021)

My favourite beer of last year has just reappeared. It's Left Handed Giant's King of the Woodland, a 12.5% stout with generous amounts of pistachio and honeycomb. The owl on the tin is no doubt in honour of het oiltje (Little owl) who collaborated.


----------



## Spartak (18 Mar 2021)

0% Leffe.....
Obviously not as good as the real thing but for a zero beer it's certainly drinkable...


----------



## bitsandbobs (23 Mar 2021)

I ordered some beer...





UN


----------



## glasgowcyclist (23 Mar 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> I ordered some beer...
> View attachment 580129
> 
> 
> UN



Is that a wine that guarantees your chances of getting laid?


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Mar 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Is that a wine that guarantees your chances of getting laid?


Link please 😘


----------



## albal (27 Mar 2021)

7% APA from brasseurs Normands, Rouen. Quite sharp. Good for the 1st one. Thereafter........


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Mar 2021)

I think this was from Lidl..


----------



## Venod (10 Apr 2021)

New to me, supposed to have a taste of coriander and orange, just tasted like a cloudy lager to me.


----------



## stephec (11 Apr 2021)

99p each from Quality Save, what could possibly go wrong? 

The Hopster was at best a slightly hoppier Marston's Pedigree, and as for the Dovestone, it reminded me of home brew. 

I'm not holding out much hope for the other two. 😄


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Apr 2021)

You have to sign up and pay 3.95 postage,but you can then cancel if you like.Four quid for eight beers seems ok to me.

View: https://twitter.com/BrewDog/status/1381287116647370752?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Apr 2021)

Partner got me a few of these from Aldi,quid a bottle and it's good 😁


----------



## figbat (18 Apr 2021)

A couple with today’s barbecue.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Apr 2021)

figbat said:


> A couple with today’s barbecue.
> 
> View attachment 584638
> 
> View attachment 584639


Second photos not right...I can never photograph a full glass ! Always have to try it 😁


----------



## Spartak (19 Apr 2021)

Wadworths Horizon......

First pint 🍻 since pubs reopened, at The Red Lion in Lacock, Wiltshire.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Apr 2021)

A good barrel aged cherry sour, though the spirits from the barrel overpower the fruit just a bit too much.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Apr 2021)

Working my way steadily through a case of Siren beers, it suddenly occurred to me that I was drinking a plain chocolate orange. Curious but actually rather enjoyable.


----------



## albal (23 Apr 2021)

Brewing since 1118. Old school ale from Turnhout, Belgium.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Apr 2021)

the things they do to beer!


----------



## figbat (30 Apr 2021)

BrewDog mashup. I’m not a fan of Jack Hammer but love Elvis Juice - this one is tolerable; Elvis takes the edge off the intense hoppiness of the Hammer.


----------



## Venod (30 Apr 2021)

This is good stuff.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Apr 2021)

Venod said:


> This is good stuff.
> View attachment 586559


I just had an online look at that one. Little Valley Brewery, Hebden Bridge. But they only seem to sell beers by the caseload.


----------



## stephec (30 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just had an online look at that one. Little Valley Brewery, Hebden Bridge. But they only seem to sell beers by the caseload.


I've seen bottles of theirs for sale in shops, can't remember where though. 😄


----------



## stephec (30 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> View attachment 586544
> 
> 
> the things they do to beer!


That's just wrong.


----------



## stephec (30 Apr 2021)

figbat said:


> BrewDog mashup. I’m not a fan of Jack Hammer but love Elvis Juice - this one is tolerable; Elvis takes the edge off the intense hoppiness of the Hammer.
> View attachment 586555


Opposite way round for me, Jackhammer's one of my all time favourites, but Elvis is too grapefruity for me, where did you find that one though as I've got to give it a try?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 May 2021)

stephec said:


> That's just wrong.


Wrong, but onion flavour in lager is surprisingly drinkable. NM have also made a Prawn Cocktail Gose with Seabrooks. I think I'll give that a miss....


----------



## Venod (1 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just had an online look at that one. Little Valley Brewery, Hebden Bridge. But they only seem to sell beers by the caseload.



Its a regular in our local Morrisons.


----------



## figbat (1 May 2021)

stephec said:


> Opposite way round for me, Jackhammer's one of my all time favourites, but Elvis is too grapefruity for me, where did you find that one though as I've got to give it a try?


I’m embarrassed to admit I am still working my way through the Brewdog advent calendar. I think I am up to the 22nd. Some of the beers in it were specially for it I think.


----------



## stephec (1 May 2021)

figbat said:


> I’m embarrassed to admit I am still working my way through the Brewdog advent calendar. I think I am up to the 22nd. Some of the beers in it were specially for it I think.


That's shocking.


----------



## stephec (1 May 2021)

Venod said:


> Its a regular in our local Morrisons.


That's where I've seen it then.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 May 2021)

Got my box of Brewdog beers so slowly trying them 😁 Not bad but I like the Lidl IPA at the moment.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2021)

Meanwhile, I've got my name on a beer! (Clue: down from being collared by the old Bill.)


----------



## Mr Celine (7 May 2021)

After a 35 mile post work ride I was gasping for a drink so poured myself one of these before jumping into the shower.





Top tip.
Be careful where you leave your beer while having a shower.
It didn't look quite so appealing afterwards.


----------



## figbat (7 May 2021)

Tonight’s tipple.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 May 2021)

Birthday present


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 May 2021)

A Northern Monk "Foreign Extra Stout"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 May 2021)

On the wine tonight.


----------



## stephec (9 May 2021)

This weekend has been mostly Punk for me. 

On Thursday night I saw a bag of cans in the yellow sticker section of Tesco, a clear bag with 12 cans in it and a label saying £8.00, probably there because the cardboard box they normally come in had been damaged. 

I'm just finishing the last one now. 😊


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 May 2021)

Lidl have a craft beer offering from Thursday. (From experience, only a small percentage of the beers offered will make it to your store.)
https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/c/british-craft-beer-festival/c1886


----------



## Spartak (11 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Lidl have a craft beer offering from Thursday. (From experience, only a small percentage of the beers offered will make it to your store.)
> https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/c/british-craft-beer-festival/c1886


----------



## Adam4868 (11 May 2021)

Think this is my favourite lately,prefer it to a lot of the more expensive beers.Probally says a lot about me.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 May 2021)

One of the Brewdog beers I got as a box set,quite like this one.Its quite bitter.Cant stand the Elvis Juice as had a sickner of it...too much ! Gave that to my partner as a present 😁


----------



## stephec (13 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Lidl have a craft beer offering from Thursday. (From experience, only a small percentage of the beers offered will make it to your store.)
> https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/c/british-craft-beer-festival/c1886


I saw that yesterday, hopefully I can get in there tomorrow and stock up.


----------



## stephec (14 May 2021)

I've been foraging at Lidl, reports to follow in due course. 😊


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 May 2021)

stephec said:


> I've been foraging at Lidl, reports to follow in due course. 😊
> 
> View attachment 588653


I've got those beers, minus the Love Lane, which I happened to try last week. It's a decent pale.


----------



## Spartak (14 May 2021)

Fruity little number and very quaffable, only 3.8%...

Bought it for Mrs S. as its labelled Gluten Free but when she checked the barcode on her Coeliac app it said NO.....
So I'm drinking them, luckily I bought 4


----------



## stephec (14 May 2021)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 588702
> 
> 
> Fruity little number and very quaffable, only 3.8%...
> ...


That's very chivalrous of you. 😊


----------



## figbat (14 May 2021)

I finally finished my Brewdog advent calendar! Happy Christmas for tomorrow everybody!


----------



## albal (15 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A Northern Monk "Foreign Extra Stout"
> View attachment 587660


Very sweet caramel, if you like that sort of thing.?


----------



## albal (15 May 2021)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 588239
> 
> 
> View attachment 588240


The fourpure oatmeal stout is readily available in asda.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 May 2021)

albal said:


> Very sweet caramel, if you like that sort of thing.?


I do like that sort of thing. Not all the time but every now and again they're a treat. It is quite intensely caramelly, isn't it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 May 2021)

albal said:


> The fourpure oatmeal stout is readily available in asda.


I just checked online - Asda are out of stock for this one. It looks like it was sold at £1.80 compared with LiDL's £1.49. I didn't see it in my local LiDL though. However, the Fourpure brewery and tap are only a mile or so away from here....

@stephec I don't think you got this one from Lidl




I had one last night. Strong pineapple which, combined with a fairly bitter hop, gave it a kind of all spice flavour. Interesting.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 May 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> After a 35 mile post work ride I was gasping for a drink so poured myself one of these before jumping into the shower.
> 
> Top tip.
> Be careful where you leave your beer while having a shower.
> ...


I took your advice and skipped the shower.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I took your advice and skipped the shower.
> View attachment 588872


Beer in the Khasi is wrong....last warning !


----------



## albal (16 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I do like that sort of thing. Not all the time but every now and again they're a treat. It is quite intensely caramelly, isn't it?


It is yes. As you say, once in a while is lovely.


----------



## postman (16 May 2021)

I have a taste for Spitfire,I have been supporting the local shop.£2-45 a bottle,sorry no more Aldi and Sainsbugs £1-25 ,don't mind a few pence but check nearly double.


----------



## figbat (16 May 2021)

The label takes a bit of effort to work out what you’re drinking, but it’s a nice drop of beer.


----------



## stephec (16 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Beer in the Khasi is wrong....last warning !


We've all done it through. 😊


----------



## Adam4868 (16 May 2021)

stephec said:


> We've all done it through. 😊


Only when stood up with your forehead resting on the wall....


----------



## stephec (16 May 2021)

stephec said:


> I've been foraging at Lidl, reports to follow in due course. 😊
> 
> View attachment 588653


Here we go then with the scores on the doors. 

Luminous Nights - fairly unremarkable and seems to be relying on the alcohol content to bump up the flavour, I won't be buying it again. 

Gear Shifter - I like citra only beers and this one doesn't disappoint, would buy again. 

Stewart NEIPA - very average and I wouldn't bother with it again. 

Forbidden Fruit - it's like a very watered down Elvis Juice, and whilst EJ is far too smash you in the face with it's flavour this one is too far in the opposite direction, I wouldn't say no if it was placed in front of me again but I won't be seeking it out again. 

Love Lane - the lowest abv here and probably the best one of the lot, somewhere between a traditional English IPA and a more modern hoppy jobbie, very nice. 

I'm now going to round the weekend off with my traditional last drink of Sunday night, Brewdog's Mr President, ding dong! 

And Mrs Stephec says that for a fiver the wine was lovely. 😊


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 May 2021)

I had a bearded delivery-liveried beer delivery today. When I opened the case, there was a hand written note saying how fantastic the Baltic Porter was. I won't go as far as to say fantastic but it's a lovely well-balanced beer.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 May 2021)

Friday and it's Lidl night...to be fair I've liked most of the beers I've had from there.


----------



## stephec (21 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Friday and it's Lidl night...to be fair I've liked most of the beers I've had from there.
> View attachment 589905


That's lovely stuff, it reminds me of a Sierra Nevada pale ale.


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2021)

I've got some Aldi IPA's - all nice.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 May 2021)

stephec said:


> That's lovely stuff, it reminds me of a Sierra Nevada pale ale.


Yes I've had that before,nice but usually a bit more expensive ?


----------



## stephec (21 May 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Yes I've had that before,nice but usually a bit more expensive ?


If you go to Tesco or Morrison's they've usually got it in the 4 for £6 deal. 

Torpedo is another Sierra Nevada that I like but you don't often see it in the shops.


----------



## Spartak (22 May 2021)

..... shame I only bought one 🍺 👍


----------



## ianrauk (22 May 2021)

Happy beeroclock folks


----------



## Adam4868 (22 May 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Happy beeroclock folks
> View attachment 590056


Your watching the Giro


----------



## Fergs (22 May 2021)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 590018
> 
> 
> ..... shame I only bought one 🍺 👍


👆 Wot he said 🍻


----------



## Spiderweb (23 May 2021)

I helped out some friends and got these beers gifted, how very rude!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2021)

Goose Willis, a gooseberry sour at Brew York.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2021)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 590018
> 
> 
> ..... shame I only bought one 🍺 👍


If in doubt, stout.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 May 2021)

As it's now well past beer o'clock, here's a Hong Kong-inspired sour brewed by Vocation.


----------



## Stephenite (29 May 2021)

I do like to kick off a barby on a summers day with something fruity.

This is the first properly warm day of the year over here.

Have a good and well deserved summer folks. 😎😍


----------



## Fergs (29 May 2021)

Foraging at the mini-market by our airbnb resulted in this. Functional ale: not greatly inspiring but vastly preferable to going thirsty


----------



## Spartak (30 May 2021)

Lovely pint of Offshore brewed by Sharp's, Rock.
Drank on the quay in Noss Mayo, South Devon.


----------



## figbat (30 May 2021)

This was a refreshing, lowish ABV session IPA from a nearby brewery.


----------



## stephec (30 May 2021)

figbat said:


> This was a refreshing, lowish ABV session IPA from a nearby brewery.
> View attachment 591244


My mouth's watering just looking at that.


----------



## figbat (30 May 2021)

This one is a bit lively!


----------



## Fergs (30 May 2021)

figbat said:


> This one is a bit lively!
> View attachment 591325


“Would you like a flake in that, sir?”


----------



## stephec (30 May 2021)

figbat said:


> This one is a bit lively!
> View attachment 591325



Crackle would have been proud of a head like that. 😄


----------



## Salty seadog (30 May 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Happy beeroclock folks
> View attachment 590056


As a larger its a good'un.


----------



## ianrauk (30 May 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> As a larger its a good'un.


Better than your usual yellow euro fizz


----------



## Salty seadog (30 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> View attachment 589492
> 
> 
> I had a bearded delivery-liveried beer delivery today. When I opened the case, there was a hand written note saying how fantastic the Baltic Porter was. I won't go as far as to say fantastic but it's a lovely well-balanced beer.



Are you anyone else's hero.


----------



## Spartak (31 May 2021)

Salcombe Seahorse.....

at The Dolphin in Newton Ferrers, South Devon..


----------



## figbat (4 Jun 2021)

Last night in Devon


----------



## Venod (4 Jun 2021)

New to me.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Jun 2021)

As it's Saturday I'm having a lovely bottle of Cocoa Wonderland which, by happy coincidence, is also my drag queen name.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jun 2021)

I don't know why people think that dark beers are for winter.

This is a 14% monster dessert stout! Strong banana and cocoanut.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I don't know why people think that dark beers are for winter.
> 
> This is a 14% monster dessert stout! Strong banana and cocoanut.
> View attachment 593070


Don't know about winter but 14% ! I'd need a lie down after that.Actually got to go out for a few after work.


----------



## Rusty Nails (9 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I don't know why people think that dark beers are for winter.
> 
> This is a 14% monster dessert stout! Strong banana and cocoanut.
> View attachment 593070



I wouldn't dare drink a beer that strong out of a glass like that. One slip and it would fall over


----------



## Spartak (10 Jun 2021)

Sorry not beer, but a lovely pint of cider 🍏 🍺....


----------



## Fergs (11 Jun 2021)

Friday night is fight night in SW London! Park Brewery’s Isabella american brown ale v homebrew California common. It’s on!



why, yes - it has been several months since I’ve left the house on a Friday night. How could you tell?


----------



## Fergs (11 Jun 2021)

First up is my own effort. I confess I’m quite pleased with this one. Nice balance of malt and hops, quite sweet, but a little under-carbonated. Only a couple of bottles left, sadly


----------



## Fergs (11 Jun 2021)

Park Brewery come out swinging…more bitter than my effort, with a slightly nutty burnt caramel flavour. Lighter and fizzier, too.

Fair play, I have to give a points victory to Park Brewery. Too smoky bitter to have a session on it, though it’d be a blinder for an autumn or winter evening, but a very nice pint (ok, 500ml).
I’ll have to up my game for the next one. Or get out more.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2021)

I'll try anything once.... It's actually not bad.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jun 2021)

I've actually been out for a couple of nights this week...


----------



## albal (18 Jun 2021)

Black knight stout. From the brewery, thought I'd pop in as its en route for my JOGLE. Couldn't ride past.


----------



## stephec (26 Jun 2021)

Tonight's tipples, oh aye! 😊🍻


----------



## Fergs (27 Jun 2021)

Tonight I shall mostly be drinking this lovely amber ale. Just the one, mind, so I hope I won’t live up to its name


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jun 2021)

Going out over....it's Sunday and work tomorrow.But I'll finish with a Aldi IPA.


----------



## figbat (27 Jun 2021)

It’s been a while since I had the right beer in this glass, but tonight’s the night, and very nice it is too.


----------



## Spartak (27 Jun 2021)

stephec said:


> Tonight's tipples, oh aye! 😊🍻
> 
> View attachment 595931



Good choices.... 🇧🇪 🍺 👍


----------



## stephec (27 Jun 2021)

Spartak said:


> Good choices.... 🇧🇪 🍺 👍


I'm not normally a fan of Belgian blonds but the Chimay was lovely.


----------



## Fergs (28 Jun 2021)

some malty goodness with burnt caramel flavour to accompany the TdF highlights


----------



## Chromatic (29 Jun 2021)

Brewdog, a bunch of nobbers?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-57650685


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jun 2021)

Chromatic said:


> Brewdog, a bunch of nobbers?
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-57650685


They're doing a great job of shafting themselves.


----------



## Chromatic (29 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> They're doing a great job of shafting themselves.



It appears so.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2021)

This is an all weather beer according to the title





Absolutely heaving with hops!


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Jul 2021)

Weekend away ! 





Yes I actually had two at once ...had the Blue Moon as chasers.Im fecking dying this morning/afternoon 🤢


----------



## glasgowcyclist (3 Jul 2021)

I've just put one of these in the fridge to chill for a bit. I hope it tastes better than the label suggests.


----------



## figbat (8 Jul 2021)

I really like this one. Very easy drinking modern IPA @ 5.6%.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2021)

figbat said:


> I really like this one. Very easy drinking modern IPA @ 5.6%.
> View attachment 597952


While we're talking Siren, I've just pulled this out of my fridge. It's fairly similar to Soundwave but slightly more bitter.


----------



## stephec (18 Jul 2021)

I have a problem, I've not had this for ages and forgotten just how good it is, now Tesco have it at £4.00 a pack and I could drink it like water.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2021)

stephec said:


> I have a problem, I've not had this for ages and forgotten just how good it is, now Tesco have it at £4.00 a pack and I could drink it like water.
> 
> View attachment 599819


I think this is known as a third beer problem. So just be glad it's a 4 pack.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2021)

Invisible Deck, a Siren/Thornbridge collaboration. It's a nitro white stout.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jul 2021)

Too nice not to.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 Jul 2021)

I’ve just finished washing the car and now it’s time to enjoy a wee refreshment in the shape of a can of Juice Forsyth. It’s a fruited IPA with pineapple, passion fruit and mango (5% abv).


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jul 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I’ve just finished washing the car and now it’s time to enjoy a wee refreshment in the shape of a can of Juice Forsyth. It’s a fruited IPA with pineapple, passion fruit and mango (5% abv).
> 
> View attachment 600464


I've been up to Brew York's tap and beer hall a few times and the beer's always been good. I'll eventually get to Manchester for a little craft beer tour if they ever manage to get their infection rates down but, until then Brew York and Left Handed Giant (Bristol) have been the most enjoyable.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jul 2021)

Partner left this for me,so I'm pretty sure it'll be a Lidl or Aldi.Nice especially in this heat !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jul 2021)

I meant to cycle to Deptford for a beer this evening but instead I'm having a Deptford beer here. A yuzu sour and it is really sour!


----------



## stephec (25 Jul 2021)

Three cheers for Lidl - British Craft Beer Festival from Thursday, 29.07. at - www.lidl.co.uk


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jul 2021)

stephec said:


> Three cheers for Lidl - British Craft Beer Festival from Thursday, 29.07. at - www.lidl.co.uk


Just bought these for tonight 😁


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Just bought these for tonight 😁
> View attachment 601753


I didn't see that one but they still had a good selection. I got a couple of these Kviek IPAs for tonight.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I didn't see that one but they still had a good selection. I got a couple of these Kviek IPAs for tonight.
> View attachment 601756


We're a bit more upmarket in the North 😁


----------



## Spartak (4 Aug 2021)

Apologies, I know it's not beer but it was very nice and in a new Thatchers glass... 👍


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Aug 2021)

Posted without comment.


----------



## derrick (7 Aug 2021)

Not had a beer for 11 weeks, Hopefully back on it in a few weeks time.


----------



## stephec (7 Aug 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Partner left this for me,so I'm pretty sure it'll be a Lidl or Aldi.Nice especially in this heat !
> View attachment 600481


It's an Aldi jobbie, and worth every penny, I might have to go back and stock up tomorrow.


----------



## stephec (7 Aug 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Posted without comment.
> 
> View attachment 603163


That just looks so wrong, and congratulations if you managed to finish it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2021)

stephec said:


> That just looks so wrong, and congratulations if you managed to finish it.


I'm sure it's fine, you just have to practice social distancing when someone near you is drinking it.


----------



## Spartak (12 Aug 2021)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 602681
> 
> 
> Apologies, I know it's not beer but it was very nice and in a new Thatchers glass... 👍



Another cider but its very good... 👍
I live in the West Country it's wot we do... 🤣


----------



## SteveF (13 Aug 2021)

Went to a birthday party at the Leigh-on-Sea Brewery a week of so ago, liked the beer so ordered a couple of boxes....


----------



## stephec (13 Aug 2021)

Tonight's double double bill. 

The Buxton is a little bit underwhelming, if I was asked to guess I'd say it was 6% at most and not the 8 that it claims to be, there's nothing wrong with it but it just doesn't have any thing to make it stand out. 

The Punk however is close to overtaking Jackhammer as one of my all time favourites, it smashes you in the face with the extra abv, but not in a manky Special Brew kind of way, more of an enhancing of the flavour.


----------



## figbat (14 Aug 2021)

Just the one tonight. Nice, fresh lager.


----------



## figbat (15 Aug 2021)

Followed by another West Berkshire Brewery offer:


----------



## bitsandbobs (15 Aug 2021)

They're not cheap, but every time I drink a Cloudwater brew, it seems they are a cut above. They were launched with a huge amount of hype, but seem to have kept standards high.


----------



## figbat (15 Aug 2021)

After several hours washing then polishing the caravan I definitely earned this.




Santo, dry-hopped lager (and IKEA meatballs).


----------



## MichaelW2 (15 Aug 2021)

My neighbour helped me raise a concrete fence post. I got him a box of assorted Adnams brews. [Un?]fortunately he no longer keeps beer in the house so I helped myself to the lighter ones and gave the heavy ones to my brother in law.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2021)

Northern Monk, one of their Old Flax Store series with Earl Grey and hibiscus. Light on the hibiscus, quite strong on the Earl Grey.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2021)

Fresh delivery from Left Handed Giant, a 12% Imperial Stout of the super-indulgent kind, with honeycomb, maple and pecan.

We are Ghosts on the Moon!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2021)

LHG Woodland Creatures, collab with het Uiltje, honeycomb and pistachio. The King of the Woodlands was the Imperial version, this is the gentle 6.9% version.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Northern Monk, one of their Old Flax Store series with Earl Grey and hibiscus. Light on the hibiscus, quite strong on the Earl Grey.
> View attachment 604432


Spooky! I was drinking the same on Sunday with my Veg Pathia! 
( came with my Northern Monk subscription box )


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Aug 2021)

An in depth article on Beer from my favourite technology site.

https://arstechnica.com/science/202...er-7700-different-chemical-formulas-in-beers/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Spooky! I was drinking the same on Sunday with my Veg Pathia!
> ( came with my Northern Monk subscription box )


Yes, mine too. Patron or one of the newer subscriptions? I was wondering whether to switch or not.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, mine too. Patron or one of the newer subscriptions? I was wondering whether to switch or not.


Patron, we joined a few months ago when subscriptions again became available. Had a few deliveries from them during lockdown, and having a daughter who lives in Leeds, a pilgrimage to the Tap Room ( and that of the also excellent “ North “ brewery ) is on the cards.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Patron, we joined a few months ago when subscriptions again became available. Had a few deliveries from them during lockdown, and having a daughter who lives in Leeds, a pilgrimage to the Tap Room ( and that of the also excellent “ North “ brewery ) is on the cards.


He he, last time I was in Leeds I discovered the hotel I was in was only 200 yards from North's taproom. With a microbrewery just around the block, a couple of craft beer places on the block and several Leeds brewery outlets, I never managed to get over to the Old Flax Store. I've got it pencilled in for autumn if the covid rate (though double jabbed I still prefer to keep to ''cleanish'' areas) goes down.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> He he, last time I was in Leeds I discovered the hotel I was in was only 200 yards from North's taproom. With a microbrewery just around the block, a couple of craft beer places on the block and several Leeds brewery outlets, I never managed to get over to the Old Flax Store. I've got it pencilled in for autumn if the covid rate (though double jabbed I still prefer to keep to ''cleanish'' areas) goes down.


Had a family Christmas in Leeds pre Covid. Mrs Tenkaykev and I stayed at an AirBnB in Chapel Allerton, a couple of hundred metres from a North pub ( and also a Samuel Smiths pub which was an interesting experience... )
I don't usually adorn my bikes but there was a sticker in a Monk delivery which seemed to suit.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Aug 2021)

Back to the Left Handed Giant stout theme: Magic Light, with chocolate, cinnamon and blueberry. The cinnamon's weak but the blueberry gives a tang to the richness.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Aug 2021)

More LHG bonkers beer. Sour double IPA with banana, pineapple, brown sugar, cinnamon and galaxy hops. Though it's 8%, I refuse to believe it's anything other than a banana fruit drink.


----------



## bitsandbobs (25 Aug 2021)

Antwerp beer in Gent. Kegged on Sunday, so fresh as.


----------



## bitsandbobs (25 Aug 2021)

Left Handed Giant in Gent


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Aug 2021)

I recognise that cavalryman but it's not in stock here. Keep an eye and a tongue out for some of their stouts.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Aug 2021)

Talking of LHG. ..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Sep 2021)

My Northern Monk Patrons boss was delivered today. Secret Agent Macaroon, a rather lush chocolate, cherry and coconut Imperial stout.


----------



## albal (3 Sep 2021)

4 for £8. In Tesco currently. Rarely do I visit such place. Only when beer calls.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Sep 2021)

albal said:


> View attachment 607360
> 
> 4 for £8. In Tesco currently. Rarely do I visit such place. Only when beer calls.


I enjoyed the Northern Star. While we're on NM beers, here's tonight's oddity.


----------



## albal (4 Sep 2021)

Nice pint from down gosport way


----------



## stephec (5 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My Northern Monk Patrons boss was delivered today. Secret Agent Macaroon, a rather lush chocolate, cherry and coconut Imperial stout.
> View attachment 607311


4.6 units?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2021)

This one's A New One On Me. Neon Raptor. A tangy New England pale.


----------



## bitsandbobs (14 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This one's A New One On Me. Neon Raptor. A tangy New England pale.
> View attachment 609176



Noice! A while since I've seen any Neon Raptor.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Noice! A while since I've seen any Neon Raptor.


I just got a couple of cases delivered. I do occasional beer trips but I still haven't forgiven Nottingham for being the most miserable place to try to hitch out of back in the 70s. So I ordered some instead.

It was the hoppiest pale I've ever drunk.


----------



## stephec (15 Sep 2021)

Mrs Stephec says that this only has a hint of parma, and she's told me not to buy it again.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Sep 2021)

I've been allowed out...


----------



## stephec (16 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> I've been allowed out...
> View attachment 609540


That looks lovely.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (16 Sep 2021)

Some years ago I was living in Llandudno - and my 'now wife' came up from Liverpool to stay for the weekend

We went out for the evening and went to The Albert for dinner

They had "Dark Side of the Moose" on draft

Pain in the whatsit because it was amazingly fantastically wonderful

and I was driving!!!!


went back on my bike a few days later and they had swapped to something else!!!


never found it on draft anywhere else


----------



## bitsandbobs (16 Sep 2021)

Tracked down some Cloudwater in Antwerp. Very tasty.


----------



## Fergs (17 Sep 2021)

Rich, stouty goodness from Chicago care of a free trial box of beer. Gotta be happy 🍻


----------



## stephec (17 Sep 2021)

Mr President, in a 440ml can, I say!


----------



## figbat (17 Sep 2021)

In the brewery tap today


----------



## Mr Celine (18 Sep 2021)

Some friends had been on Skye and brought me back a sample box from the Cuillin Brewery. The Eagle Ale was good but this Seaweed IPA is delicious.


----------



## Fergs (21 Sep 2021)

A Belgian ipa, courtesy of Mrs fergs. She’s a good ‘un


----------



## Fergs (23 Sep 2021)

And now a Belgian kveik from the same box. Juicy, hoppy goodness, it’s lovely


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Sep 2021)

It's time for Siren's annual Project Barista. This one's a lemon and coffee Gose.


----------



## Soltydog (24 Sep 2021)

After having a few days cycling in the Yorkshire Dales & going over Buttertubs pass both ways I'm treating myself to a bottle of this tonight


----------



## figbat (24 Sep 2021)

100km today so I earned these:


----------



## Fergs (26 Sep 2021)

This was an interesting one. Ale brewed with apple extract, originally created to accompany a hog roast. The huge apple aroma made me fear a cider-meets-ale mashup from hell, but the apple taste was very subtle. By a happy coincidence I drank it alongside some bangers and they got on famously


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Sep 2021)

Fergs said:


> View attachment 611031
> 
> This was an interesting one. Ale brewed with apple extract, originally created to accompany a hog roast. The huge apple aroma made me fear a cider-meets-ale mashup from hell, but the apple taste was very subtle. By a happy coincidence I drank it alongside some bangers and they got on famously


There's a whole style of beer called Graf that uses apples in beer. I've only ever had one and it sounds as though it might have been similar in taste.


----------



## Fergs (26 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a whole style of beer called Graf that uses apples in beer. I've only ever had one and it sounds as though it might have been similar in taste.



Ooh, I’ve not heard of Graf before. I’ll keep an eye out for it now, though. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Sep 2021)

Fergs said:


> Ooh, I’ve not heard of Graf before. I’ll keep an eye out for it now, though. Thanks for the tip!


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/beer.10335/page-1606#post-5914658 I actually posted about it here.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Sep 2021)

Project Barista no. 2: a nitro ESB with coffee and hazelnut


----------



## figbat (26 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Project Barista no. 2: a nitro ESB with coffee and hazelnut
> View attachment 611048


Bit lively!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Sep 2021)

figbat said:


> Bit lively!


It says pour hard. So I did. Usually the nitrogen stays in the beer without a frothy head and gradually rises to produce a fine, smooth head. But not this nitro.


----------



## albal (29 Sep 2021)

Ride south and arrive Lincoln. This tasty pale ale Touka 4.7%. from Neepsend , Sheffield I believe. Only one of 2 cask on offer, increasingly common these days.


----------



## Fergs (29 Sep 2021)

Today’s pint is Retribution, a stout with rum from the taproom of the Lyme Regis brewery. Nicely balanced, I reckon - you can taste a sweetness from the rum (I’m guessing it’s their own brand honey rum) but it’s not so much that you spend the last third of the pint wishing it was just stout, as can be the case with experimental brewing.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Sep 2021)

Project Barista No.3
A coffee infused Doppelbock.





I like this one, it's like a coffee Eurostout!


----------



## bitsandbobs (29 Sep 2021)

More Cloudwater in Antwerp for me. The aroma as you pop the can lets you know you're in for a great brew.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Oct 2021)

Northern Monk Raw IPA. Kveik Yeast and an unboiled mash. It reminds me of a very funky Brut IPA. I'm going to be up at the Northern Monk Refectory in a couple of days. I hope this also comes in kegs....


----------



## albal (2 Oct 2021)

Yonder. Ritual union caramel frappe breakfast stout. 5.8%.
Reminds me of the vocation brew of similar name, slightly less sweet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Oct 2021)

And now on keg...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Oct 2021)

Project Barista No. 4
If you like strong coffee in your stout and you like your stout strong, this is a marvel!


----------



## Fergs (9 Oct 2021)

A prisoner-themed Welsh stout from portmeirion. Roasted malt loveliness.

I am not a number, I am a (very, very slightly) drunk man!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Oct 2021)

There's a Lidl craft beer offering on at the moment. https://www.lidl.co.uk/c/british-beer-festival/c2087 (Scottish link: https://www.lidl.co.uk/c/scottish-beer-festival/c2088/w1)


----------



## figbat (15 Oct 2021)

These were during a meal in Wagamama:




Brewed with peach which is present in the taste but in a subtle way, not sweet. Nice.





Classic, dry, Asahi taste. Lovely!


----------



## Fergs (15 Oct 2021)

An American brown ale with coffee. I was slightly worried about the old insomnia until I looked at the ingredients and saw there was less coffee than yeast. It’s a cracking wee beer, too 😁


----------



## figbat (15 Oct 2021)

Not my usual bag, but acceptably drinkable nonetheless.


----------



## albal (17 Oct 2021)

Just the one. Nice stout from LBF.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Oct 2021)

albal said:


> View attachment 614059
> 
> Just the one. Nice stout from LBF.


I absolutely love Zia, it’s sometimes available in our local Tesco


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Oct 2021)

I can't let you all drink stout without joining in! This is my last We Are Ghosts On The Moon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Oct 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> I absolutely love Zia, it’s sometimes available in our local Tesco


They're a little overlooked, London Beer Factory so I was surprised to see that they have a distribution deal with Tesco - I've not seen LBF beers at our local big Tesco and they're only about 8 miles from the brewery. They're located just yards from the far better known Gipsy Hill but they're a pretty good brewery and their online ordering is far superior to Gipsy Hill's.


----------



## stephec (23 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a Lidl craft beer offering on at the moment. https://www.lidl.co.uk/c/british-beer-festival/c2087 (Scottish link: https://www.lidl.co.uk/c/scottish-beer-festival/c2088/w1)


I bought quite a few of those but did stop to take photos. 🍻


----------



## Fergs (24 Oct 2021)

An oaked Belgian blonde - a lively pour, as you can see, but absolutely delicious. This bottle came from a mixed case… I think I’ll be looking to get hold of more of these


----------



## bitsandbobs (27 Oct 2021)

Quite mad. More ingredients than an Ottolenghi recipe!


----------



## Spartak (27 Oct 2021)

It's been a long day.... 
Just enjoying this from my local brewery....


----------



## bitsandbobs (1 Nov 2021)

Happy All Saints Day! Day off for me in BE, innit. I'm afternoon drinking a Cloudwater TIPA, cos i can. 






I recently introduced one of my Belgian colleagues to Cloudwater. Hes not very happy - he obvs thinks they're v delish, but is a bit worried about his bank balance.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Nov 2021)

Whatever next in the bonkers beer category? A Salted Tropical Chilli IPA from Northern Monk. Strong pineapple wrestling with hops and chilli pepper as referee. Oddly drinkable.


----------



## Spartak (8 Nov 2021)

New lager for me at the weekend.... 
Very nice too...


----------



## stephec (12 Nov 2021)

I had something that I've not had for years last night, Mackeson's stout, it was lovely. 😊


----------



## Mr Celine (13 Nov 2021)

Why is he drinking that pish I hear you cry.

I had covid a fortnight ago. I still have no sense of smell at all and very little taste.

Drinking proper beer is just a waste right now and I found this in the garage, probably left by a Celinette. 
Anything brewed under licence in the UK by InBev tastes of f*ck all anyway.


----------



## figbat (13 Nov 2021)

Playing catch up over the last week


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Nov 2021)

A lovely surprise yesterday. An Advent Calendar containing 24 cans of various craft beers from the Edinburgh area 🍺
Edit: the box is perforated above each 330ml can for a “ lucky dip “ experience


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Nov 2021)

This is not a beer you'd want to share.... Top coffee, vanilla and hazelnut dessert stout from Left Handed Giant.


----------



## Spartak (18 Nov 2021)




----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Nov 2021)

Heading out for the inaugural Bournemouth Ale Trail tomorrow. Eight pubs in total all within reasonable walking distance. It runs over four days but I've only got tomorrow afternoon free so It'll have to be a half in most of them as my days of downing eight pints are a long long time ago 🍻


----------



## stephec (20 Nov 2021)

I went to Morrison's earlier for some essentials and didn't realise that I had a green theme going on. 😂


----------



## Spartak (21 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Heading out for the inaugural Bournemouth Ale Trail tomorrow. Eight pubs in total all within reasonable walking distance. It runs over four days but I've only got tomorrow afternoon free so It'll have to be a half in most of them as my days of downing eight pints are a long long time ago 🍻



How did you get on ? 
It's 72 hours since your orginial post...!!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Nov 2021)

Spartak said:


> How did you get on ?
> It's 72 hours since your orginial post...!!!


Sorry for not checking back sooner. It was excellent. Started off with a Pint instead of the half that I'd promised myself but sense prevailed and I managed to finish the Trail. Had a few conversations with the owners and heard some interesting stories of how they got started, there's a few that I'll definitively be going back to. Favourite Pub was Poole Hill Brewery, There's a small brewery at the back ( which I was given a tour of ), decor and staff were warm and welcoming and the gents loos were impeccable.


----------



## albal (22 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Heading out for the inaugural Bournemouth Ale Trail tomorrow. Eight pubs in total all within reasonable walking distance. It runs over four days but I've only got tomorrow afternoon free so It'll have to be a half in most of them as my days of downing eight pints are a long long time ago 🍻


Did it include the town's best? Firkin shed?


----------



## albal (22 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Sorry for not checking back sooner. It was excellent. Started off with a Pint instead of the half that I'd promised myself but sense prevailed and I managed to finish the Trail. Had a few conversations with the owners and heard some interesting stories of how they got started, there's a few that I'll definitively be going back to. Favourite Pub was Poole Hill Brewery, There's a small brewery at the back ( which I was given a tour of ), decor and staff were warm and welcoming and the gents loos were impeccable.
> 
> 
> View attachment 618785
> ...


+ the tiny cinema


----------



## albal (22 Nov 2021)

Just got to ouistreham from Faro. Thought I'd treat myself.  Only had 2 tho'..


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Nov 2021)

albal said:


> Did it include the town's best? Firkin shed?


No, unfortunately. Three Pubs near the square: Brass Haus, The Stable and Belgium and Blues, then up around the Triangle: Four Horsemen, Brewhouse and Kitchen, Goat and Tricycle, Poole Hill Brewery and the Tipsy Cow. The Tipsy Cow was meant to be open but no sign of activity despite a couple of visits back to check. We had an extra beer at Poole Hill Brewery to compensate. There was a ninth venue listed on the map, PRC Taxi cabs, a good bit of thinking by the organisers.


----------



## albal (22 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> No, unfortunately. Three Pubs near the square: Brass Haus, The Stable and Belgium and Blues, then up around the Triangle: Four Horsemen, Brewhouse and Kitchen, Goat and Tricycle, Poole Hill Brewery and the Tipsy Cow. The Tipsy Cow was meant to be open but no sign of activity despite a couple of visits back to check. We had an extra beer at Poole Hill Brewery to compensate. There was a ninth venue listed on the map, PRC Taxi cabs, a good bit of thinking by the organisers.


Goat & tricycle great pub.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Nov 2021)

albal said:


> Goat & tricycle great pub.


I was pleasantly surprised by how full it was for 3 O'Clock-ish on a Friday afternoon. I did wonder if it was parents waiting to pick up their children from St Michaels opposite 😁
As you say a great pub, went to one of the ' Pint of Science " sessions there a few years ago. Hopefully next years sessions will be back to real venues and not virtual ones.


----------



## Spartak (29 Nov 2021)




----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Nov 2021)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 619898


Early start ? 😁


----------



## CanucksTraveller (3 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 617623
> 
> A lovely surprise yesterday. An Advent Calendar containing 24 cans of various craft beers from the Edinburgh area 🍺
> Edit: the box is perforated above each 330ml can for a “ lucky dip “ experience


Ah I was wondering if anyone had an advent calendar! More pics please! 😋 
I got the advent calendar from Beerwulf, it only arrived today so I've been able to open 3 in one evening. 🤭 Mainly low country beers I think, from the 3 I've pulled out so far. Two of them are strong, 8% or more.


----------



## Gunk (3 Dec 2021)

Back to a can of the old faithful tonight.


----------



## albal (4 Dec 2021)

Bloomin lovely this. Oh . I only got one can!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Dec 2021)

albal said:


> View attachment 620486
> 
> Bloomin lovely this. Oh . I only got one can!


I agree with your taste buds. It was a really great beer but it's no longer available on their site. There is a Squiggle Giggle now though. Meanwhile, I've got their Caribbean Chocolate Cake range on standby for Christmas.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Dec 2021)

Bellfield Halcyon Days porter. 





Nord Bliss kveik brut IPA from the Brussels Beer Project. 





And a Bacchus cherry kriek.


----------



## bitsandbobs (11 Dec 2021)

Christmas. 12 bottles from 3f. 200 squids so not cheap!


----------



## stephec (12 Dec 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Bellfield Halcyon Days porter.
> View attachment 620489
> 
> 
> ...


Have you got a Beerwulf advert calendar, that Nord was the first one out of mine, and the Bellfield was a few days later? 

I ordered my calendar on 29/11, then things went downhill when I got an email telling me that it had been handed over to Yodel, followed by another email saying it had been damaged, it finally arrived on 09/12.

I've been that busy playing catch up that I haven't taken any photos. 😅


----------



## CanucksTraveller (12 Dec 2021)

stephec said:


> Have you got a Beerwulf advert calendar, that Nord was the first one out of mine, and the Bellfield was a few days later?
> 
> I ordered my calendar on 29/11, then things went downhill when I got an email telling me that it had been handed over to Yodel, followed by another email saying it had been damaged, it finally arrived on 09/12.
> 
> I've been that busy playing catch up that I haven't taken any photos. 😅


Yes I have the same one. Mostly nice so far, although the weissbier from a couple of days ago stank of brie! Mostly they're nice though. 

Yeah I've been saving mine up for a few days at a time, 9 days is quite a delayed start, I bet you're wellied by now.


----------



## stephec (12 Dec 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Yes I have the same one. Mostly nice so far, although the weissbier from a couple of days ago stank of brie! Mostly they're nice though.
> 
> Yeah I've been saving mine up for a few days at a time, 9 days is quite a delayed start, I bet you're wellied by now.


Was that the one in the light green can, I still forced it down? 😊

The Nord is my favourite so far, but the blond with the dark blue label, can't remember the name, was a good one as well.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (12 Dec 2021)

stephec said:


> Was that the one in the light green can, I still forced it down? 😊
> 
> The Nord is my favourite so far, but the blond with the dark blue label, can't remember the name, was a good one as well.


I think it was beige ish, but with green writing. Two cooks or two chefs brewery, something like that? Smelled so nasty, but it tasted okay according to my wife who stepped in to dispose of it for me. 
Yeah I just had that dark blue one tonight, French blond beer, very nice. 
The Italian one from today was really good as well, unfiltered and unpasteurised and in a little fat wine bottle! Different, nice style.


----------



## stephec (12 Dec 2021)

I was very tempted to have a go at the Italian Pilsner, but disposed of these instead tonight. 

The smoked was as bad as I thought it would be, I've had a smoked beer once in the past, and never wanted to repeat the experience. 

The Bellfield was lovely, although it was slightly too sweet for my taste. 

And I definitely saved the best till last, Creepy Kid, an 8% baltic porter that's absolutely top class.


----------



## bitsandbobs (13 Dec 2021)

stephec said:


> I was very tempted to have a go at the Italian Pilsner, but disposed of these instead tonight.
> 
> The smoked was as bad as I thought it would be, I've had a smoked beer once in the past, and never wanted to repeat the experience.
> 
> ...



Frontaal have great art work on their cans. They recently launched a crowdfunding campaign to build a new brewery with a 5 million euro target!


----------



## Spartak (15 Dec 2021)

These were going down well last night... 😉


----------



## stephec (15 Dec 2021)

Another one from the calendar, I'm not too sure about this one. 

You can taste the hops but there's something else going on that I can't quite make out, still it's going down the hatch.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Dec 2021)

Siren with a Haunted House. 13.5% of cocoanut and chocolate. It wouldn't be Christmas without it


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Dec 2021)

stephec said:


> Another one from the calendar, I'm not too sure about this one.
> 
> You can taste the hops but there's something else going on that I can't quite make out, still it's going down the hatch.


I've never got the hang of red ales. But, curious, I looked up untappd and the only one who wasn't a simple ''Tarquin is drinking a Raptu Rouse at the Sucking Puffin'' style post on the first page was this:

Kruidig en fruitig. Mooie mouten, subtiel bittertje en een tikkie Rogge. Verrassend lekkere Red IPA. Meer een Red Ale 

There's a few things there that I can't quite make out too! I get fruity and guess mouten is close to hoppy, subtle bitterness, more red ale than the label's ''Red IPA.''


----------



## KnittyNorah (15 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Kruidig en fruitig. Mooie mouten, subtiel bittertje en een tikkie Rogge. Verrassend lekkere Red IPA. Meer een Red Ale
> 
> There's a few things there that I can't quite make out too! I get fruity and guess mouten is close to hoppy, subtle bitterness, more red ale than the label's ''Red IPA.''



'Spicy and fruity. Beautiful malts, subtle bitterness and a touch of rye. Surprisingly tasty Red IPA. More of a Red Ale.'

So you got close!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Dec 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> 'Spicy and fruity. Beautiful malts, subtle bitterness and a touch of rye. Surprisingly tasty Red IPA. More of a Red Ale.'
> 
> So you got close!


I drift in general so tend to get the general drift. But thanks for the proper translation. I thought @bitsandbobs might be the first person to translate. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## bitsandbobs (16 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I drift in general so tend to get the general drift. But thanks for the proper translation. I thought @bitsandbobs might be the first person to translate. Welcome to the thread!



Bit slow off the mark on google translate this time!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Dec 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Bit slow off the mark on google translate this time!


It never even occurred to me to do that. Part of the fun is trying to get the gist with whatever I can use from languages I know something about. 
Marmoset is currently drinking a LHG Hazy Pale at home.


----------



## figbat (17 Dec 2021)

Two in quick succession (so far) tonight:




Not half bad. A modern-style IPA with just a hint of a cocoa after-taste; not at all gimmicky or in-your-face.





Easy-drinker from just up the road. Quite light for an amber ale, but none the worse for it.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (17 Dec 2021)

Rule #47: Drink tripels, don't ride triples.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Dec 2021)

Static Charge, a mixed fermentation blended saison, sour grapes from Siren. Full bodied but not the prettiest of beers.


----------



## stephec (21 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Static Charge, a mixed fermentation blended saison, sour grapes from Siren. Full bodied but not the prettiest of beers.
> View attachment 622784


That looks a bit strange.


----------



## stephec (21 Dec 2021)

More from the advent calendar. 

I've never had an Italian blonde before, rather like a watered down Belgian blonde and very nice. 

The Stone is very well named, smashes you in the face with flavour, and you can taste all of the 7.7%


----------



## KnittyNorah (21 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Holland & Barrett sell strips of dried banana compressed into a block @KnittyNorah - I do buy that occasionally. Love to cut them up into pieces and then suck them like sweets.


Thanks for that recommendation - next time I'm in town I'll have a look in H & B for them. When I was in New Caledonia I used to have banana jam (_looks_ disgusting, _tastes_ divine) on a chunk of proper, very fresh, very French, baguette for my breakfast ... oh happy days!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (23 Dec 2021)

Just to beat @stephec to the punch for once on the Beerwulf advent calendar (and I promise I'll leave Christmas eve to you Stephec! 😊), I'm tasting this one then I'll bow out. 

Sylvanus Blonde Abbey beer from Brasserie Mont Blanc. 6.9%, strong, trappist style almost, and I have to say, really delicious. Best beer in the box, for me.


----------



## stephec (23 Dec 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Just to beat @stephec to the punch for once on the Beerwulf advent calendar (and I promise I'll leave Christmas eve to you Stephec! 😊), I'm tasting this one then I'll bow out.
> 
> Sylvanus Blonde Abbey beer from Brasserie Mont Blanc. 6.9%, strong, trappist style almost, and I have to say, really delicious. Best beer in the box, for me.
> View attachment 623348


That's jumping the gun a bit, although I actually had that one last night, I'm not normally a fan of blonds but that one was rather tasty.

Mrs Stephec decided to break up the box and empty the contents out so my excuse is that I didn't know what date it was from. 😉

The calendar's been a bit blond/IPA top heavy for me, there's not been a lot of variety in it, only two porters which I'll be getting out of the fridge shortly. Considering the time of year I was hoping for maybe a bock, or a dark Belgian at least, if I remember correctly I think there was one French bitter which was quite tasty.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Dec 2021)

stephec said:


> Mrs Stephec decided to break up the box and empty the contents out so my excuse is that I didn't know what date it was from. 😉
> 
> The calendar's been a bit blond/IPA top heavy for me, there's not been a lot of variety in it, only two porters which I'll be getting out of the fridge shortly. Considering the time of year I was hoping for maybe a bock, or a dark Belgian at least, if I remember correctly I think there was one French bitter which was quite tasty.



The Christmas eve one is a porter and there's been two already, but yes it's quite IPA heavy, that's the current fashion now though isn't it, hop heavy everything. 
My box has been broken down already too, just the porter to leave out for "Father Christmas" and a Tripel Karmeliet in the fridge for Dad. 😊


----------



## stephec (24 Dec 2021)

I had these two last night, absolutely lovely, and that's the box all gone now. 😊🍻


----------



## stephec (24 Dec 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> The Christmas eve one is a porter and there's been two already, but yes it's quite IPA heavy, that's the current fashion now though isn't it, hop heavy everything.
> My box has been broken down already too, just the porter to leave out for "Father Christmas" and a Tripel Karmeliet in the fridge for Dad. 😊


It's a shame really, being the time of year that it is we could have had a few more dark ones in there. 

Normally I have to go over to Germany once a year for work, and it's always nice if you go around November/December time as there's Bock to be had in most bars


----------



## Spartak (24 Dec 2021)

A couple from today...


----------



## Fergs (24 Dec 2021)

A festive dunkel, the first of this year’s Christmas beers


----------



## stephec (24 Dec 2021)

Fergs said:


> View attachment 623477
> 
> A festive dunkel, the first of this year’s Christmas beers


Is it that strong that you fell over when you took the picture? 😂


----------



## mpemburn (24 Dec 2021)

I generally like the beer that’s in my glass, though I prefer stout and avoid Belgian. At the top of the stout list is Guinness consumed in Ireland. It’s only okay by the time it gets to Maryland. I haven’t had any local stouts that rang my bell.


----------



## Salad Dodger (25 Dec 2021)

Santa brought me some Gadds beers, (my local brewery).
This one is Black Pearl Oyster Stout. 6.2% so it's a good job it's a small bottle and I'm not driving tonight!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Dec 2021)

Salad Dodger said:


> Santa brought me some Gadds beers, (my local brewery).
> This one is Black Pearl Oyster Stout. 6.2% so it's a good job it's a small bottle and I'm not driving tonight!


I've just got my driving out of the way. Parking up to a Heather Honey Stout from Northern Monk. It wouldn't be Christmas without a stout, would it?


----------



## figbat (26 Dec 2021)

This is the first beer I remember pouring down the sink. The smell was of chocolate and porter, which the taste followed through with but the sour overtaste was one reminiscent of butyric acid, as found in Hershey’s chocolate, rancid butter and vomit. One mouthful was enough, the rest was disposed of.


----------



## figbat (26 Dec 2021)

It was quickly made up for though…


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Dec 2021)

"2,000 mince pies saved from landfill went into making this beer for you" is what it says on the label.

It would be a shame to let it go to waste


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (27 Dec 2021)

A few bottle-conditioned Wye Valley HPA and St Austell Proper Jobs at home, plus some Thornbridge Jaipur IPA's when drinking in 'spoons. More Jaipurs and Mauldons Black Adder Stouts are planned for later today, so long as they haven't run out!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Dec 2021)

Last night's stout was a 13.5% barrel aged milk stout, one called Helter Skelter with orange and oak. Siren have a thing about using the flavours of different woods in their beers. I'm waiting for their lager and lime tree recipe.... Anyhow, it probably said what kind of barrel it was, but definitely spirit. I'd guess bourbon.





And here's tonight's stout:
Northern Monk, cacao, cinnamon and vanilla.










(If you're having difficulty reading the can, you've probably had one too many.)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Dec 2021)

I thought I'd have a stout for a change. It's a sour one.11.7%. Siren again. (I get a 15% discount on their beers.)


----------



## stephec (30 Dec 2021)

Now when it comes to winning world wars the Germans might not exactly be top of the class, but when it comes to beer they're right up there, so whenever I'm in Morrison's I always pick up some of these. 

When it's possible to produce stuff of this quality why do British brewers think it's acceptable to inflict crap like Carling and Fosters on their home market?


----------



## stephec (30 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I thought I'd have a stout for a change. It's a sour one.11.7%. Siren again. (I get a 15% discount on their beers.)
> View attachment 624035


I've just had a look at their website, and as is normally the case it's cheaper to buy some of it from a supermarket than it is direct from the brewery, I'll never understand how that's possible.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Dec 2021)

stephec said:


> I've just had a look at their website, and as is normally the case it's cheaper to buy some of it from a supermarket than it is direct from the brewery, I'll never understand how that's possible.


I guess they cut their margins and make the money back with volume, and indirectly from getting their brand better known. I'm not sure how it sits with the small craft brewery ethos though.


----------



## Fergs (31 Dec 2021)

An appropriately-named dunkelbock to see in the new year.
HNY everyone! 🍻


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2021)

Happy New Year's cheers!


----------



## stephec (1 Jan 2022)

stephec said:


> I've just had a look at their website, and as is normally the case it's cheaper to buy some of it from a supermarket than it is direct from the brewery, I'll never understand how that's possible.


The bit I don't understand is that the can must cost the same to produce no matter who they sell it to.
Socheaper
Let's say it's a pound, so they sell it to the supermarket for £1.50, then they knock it out for £3.00.

If the brewer does it for £2.25, then adds postage on which makes it £2.60 they are still cheaper, unless there's other factors going on that I'm not aware of.


----------



## stephec (1 Jan 2022)

I'm back in the land of beer and sausage tonight. 

One of the hotels I stop at over there has Veltins on draught and its absolutely lovely, the other place I stay at has Gilde and Krombacker. I remember the first time I got bladdered on Krombacker and woke up the next morning without the slightest trace of a hangover, I don't know if that's a good thing or not.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jan 2022)

It's a Dark and Perilous Night. A Siren and J Wakefield of Florida collaboration. Barrel aged dark ale.


----------



## Gunk (3 Jan 2022)

Enjoying this tonight, part of a mixed case, it’s very good.


----------



## stephec (3 Jan 2022)

Gunk said:


> Enjoying this tonight, part of a mixed case, it’s very good.
> 
> View attachment 624830


A few night ago when I was in Morrison's they were selling 12 packs of that for a tenner.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jan 2022)

An old favourite from LHG. I'm drinking it at room temperature for a change


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jan 2022)

I must be close to my 12th stout of Christmas.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jan 2022)

And how about a stout? I'm actually close to running out of stouts now.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (8 Jan 2022)

Juice Forsyth "Juicie Bonus" fruited IPA from Brew York. 
Good game, good game!


----------



## Profpointy (8 Jan 2022)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Just to beat @stephec to the punch for once on the Beerwulf advent calendar (and I promise I'll leave Christmas eve to you Stephec! 😊), I'm tasting this one then I'll bow out.
> 
> Sylvanus Blonde Abbey beer from Brasserie Mont Blanc. 6.9%, strong, trappist style almost, and I have to say, really delicious. Best beer in the box, for me.
> View attachment 623348



A chap who goes for the proper Belgian beer glasses I see, albeit repurposed as the closest match on this occasion. I too like Karmelite !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jan 2022)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Juice Forsyth "Juicie Bonus" fruited IPA from Brew York.
> Good game, good game!
> View attachment 625505


With a name like that it's got to be Brew York!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (8 Jan 2022)

Profpointy said:


> A chap who goes for the proper Belgian beer glasses I see, albeit repurposed as the closest match on this occasion. I too like Karmelite !


Yeah I have a few Belgian glasses, somehow beer tastes better out of the right sort of glass doesn't it. I've got that Karmeliet, Bellevue x 2 (kriek and framboise), Brugs blanche de Bruges, couple more that the logo has worn off. They were all free (I go to Brussels a lot, I ask the barman and they let me take one), except the Karmeliet glass which I bought in a set with 4 bottles. Cheers!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jan 2022)

I just found a 15% stout lurking in a case.





When LHG add flavours they really go for it.


----------



## figbat (14 Jan 2022)

This was better than anticipated it hints at banana which was a vague background note rather than a full-on ‘flavour’ - nice an smooth overall and hides its 7.2% abv well.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (15 Jan 2022)

Tegernseer Hell, this is the one that I drink whenever I'm in Munich with work. A really crisp and easy drinking beer, typically Bavarian. I was pleased to find some local to me today.


----------



## Fergs (15 Jan 2022)

A Christmas beer that the dreaded lurgi stopped me getting around to. Worth waiting for, though 😁


----------



## figbat (15 Jan 2022)

After a horrible ride today I went for an old faithful, which didn’t let me down.


----------



## Gunk (21 Jan 2022)

Pretentious Moi?

Scottish Organic IPA this evening, it’s actually pretty good 👍


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jan 2022)

You can tell just from pouring it that it's heavy on the mangoes. London Beer Factory


----------



## bitsandbobs (22 Jan 2022)

New brewery to me. Glasshouse from Birmingham. Very decent


----------



## Fergs (22 Jan 2022)

The last of the Christmas beers and a great one to go out on


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 Jan 2022)

Sorry, I’d finished this before I thought to post it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Feb 2022)

Salt's North South Divide. I reckon the south's had its share.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Feb 2022)

Yorkshire Parkin Porter from Northern Monk. It's got some of that dark treacle and oats flavour but could do with a good deal more ginger. Enjoyable


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 Feb 2022)

Tonight's beer was a very refreshing juicy grapefruit sour at 6%abv. Pompelmocello...


----------



## bitsandbobs (9 Feb 2022)

Picked this up in Antwerp.

Some of the wort is acidified with lactic acid bacteria, but the idea is to bring out the hop flavour, rather than produce a sour beer.

Pretty good I reckon. Certainly difficult to find this kind of beer of this quality in Belgium.


----------



## albal (12 Feb 2022)

Feeling like cr@p. Covid19 and all that. Dad's funeral approaching next week. Dug this out, best before 11/20. Ha, you'd not of guessed. Forgot how good it was.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Feb 2022)

albal said:


> View attachment 630718
> 
> Feeling like cr@p. Covid19 and all that. Dad's funeral approaching next week. Dug this out, best before 11/20. Ha, you'd not of guessed. Forgot how good it was.


My condolences. I'll drink to his memory


----------



## albal (13 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My condolences. I'll drink to his memory
> View attachment 630720


Cheers


----------



## stephec (13 Feb 2022)

I'm not a fan of Belgian blonds but I do like the dark abbey beers, so when I went into B+M Bargains to get a few things for the dog a couple of these jumped in my basket. 

Excellent value at £1.49, they had about thirty more, and the only thing that's stopping me going back tomorrow is knowing how much grief I'll get for having all that beer in the house. 😂


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Feb 2022)

I'm having a light bulb moment. Best idea I've had all day!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Feb 2022)

This is a great beer that I've only drunk as keg before. It's not as good out of the can but they've made it a 500ml can to compensate.


----------



## stephec (20 Feb 2022)

Over the past few weeks I've been drawn to this, not a bock in the same way as the lovely German winter beers but still a nice rounded malty flavour.


----------



## Spartak (22 Feb 2022)

Very nice light ale.... 
Might have a few of these...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Feb 2022)

Left Handed Giant have brewed a fresh lot of King of the Woodlands. This means that I've put an order in, which in turn means I can have one of their last batch that I've been keeping for months.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Feb 2022)

I was reading a column in the Guardian " Life and Style " 17th February. The column was about Chef's and Food Writers preferences for " Off Brand " ingredients that they use and recommend. The article was mainly foodstuffs, but in the comments section there were some interesting gems, and a discussion about various supermarket beers. Well worth scrolling through.
Gems such as Lidl own brand IPA is repackaged " Radical Road " and a lot of Lidl beers are brewed by Stewart Brewery. Aldi tends to be William Brothers / Drygate, and a discussion o f the various German beers they sell with recommendations and criticisms of various brews. It's a bit of a trawl through the comments, but as previously mentioned, there's some useful information there.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Feb 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I was reading a column in the Guardian " Life and Style " 17th February. The column was about Chef's and Food Writers preferences for " Off Brand " ingredients that they use and recommend. The article was mainly foodstuffs, but in the comments section there were some interesting gems, and a discussion about various supermarket beers. Well worth scrolling through.
> Gems such as Lidl own brand IPA is repackaged " Radical Road " and a lot of Lidl beers are brewed by Stewart Brewery. Aldi tends to be William Brothers / Drygate, and a discussion o f the various German beers they sell with recommendations and criticisms of various brews. It's a bit of a trawl through the comments, but as previously mentioned, there's some useful information there.


And, just to confuse the brewer-shop associations, my local Lidl has a Rhubarb Berliner Weisse that comes from Drygate. Nobody seems to buy it so they'll probably have a few left over when I next visit.


----------



## Spartak (23 Feb 2022)

A new record for the price of a pint for me, £6.30 for a Brixton Craft IPA @ The Crown in Cookham ! 

Very nice light ale but crikey....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Feb 2022)

Northern Monk's Brethren box arrived today. So here's a fruity berry sour IPA. Blackberry to the fore with raspberry tagging along.


----------



## postman (26 Feb 2022)

These were very nice last night,plus a hefty slug of Jameson,i was very relaxed after that.


----------



## Spartak (26 Feb 2022)

One of my favourites, Offshore Lager from Sharps Brewery, a pilsner style lager, very moreish....


----------



## bitsandbobs (26 Feb 2022)

Bit pricey!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Feb 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> Bit pricey!!
> 
> View attachment 632890


I thought the £15 bottle I have here was pricey but it appears I have a long way to go! Interestingly, I just looked the beer up and the price has dropped to 214.05 Euro. It is for a bundle of 9x75cl beers. Or was your price for more beers?


----------



## bitsandbobs (27 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I thought the £15 bottle I have here was pricey but it appears I have a long way to go! Interestingly, I just looked the beer up and the price has dropped to 214.05 Euro. It is for a bundle of 9x75cl beers. Or was your price for more beers?



It was indeed the price for 9 bottles. Still a bit steep for me! 

H. ertie is a German guy who doesn't actually brew - he buys beer from other brewers and blends it himself. For some reason, its considered highly desirable. I've never seen it for sale before.


----------



## bitsandbobs (2 Mar 2022)

Putty from Verdant. This is all sorts of great. And we get it in Belgium within two weeks of being packaged.


----------



## Spartak (3 Mar 2022)

Enjoyed a couple of these today at The George @ Abbots Leigh on the outskirts of Bristol...


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Mar 2022)

Found a great way of recycling the label from a can of Northern Monk “ Faith “


----------



## bitsandbobs (4 Mar 2022)

Best i could find at the train station in Brussels!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Mar 2022)

Lemon and honey? I think I'm drinking a beer toddy!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Mar 2022)

Keg imperative forced me out of my warm bunker today. Salt Citra, Verdant There Will Be No Intervals, Salt Huckaback...
(The Verdant was very good but not £3 better than the Salt.)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## albal (7 Mar 2022)

Love a bit of coal Porter. From piddle brewery out west.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Mar 2022)

Another Northern Monk collaboration described as a Soft Centre Imperial Stout. The fruit, mostly strawberry but also a little cherry, with vanilla and a generous dose of cacao, mean that it lives up to its name.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Mar 2022)

These aren't shown on the Lidl website, but appear to be part of their weekend special line - only 59p per can, both 330ml, 6% ABV and not overly fruity flavoured


----------



## Jenkins (12 Mar 2022)

Quick update - of the two beers I prefer the Plunged Orange, but then I do like the normal Hatherwoods IPA that Lidl sell.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Mar 2022)

A “ collaboration “ of my own making, a wonderful rich stout 8.9% “ Hiding behind Shadows @ from our local Eight Arch brewery, served in a Northern Monk glass🍺


----------



## stephec (12 Mar 2022)

If you like the bitter taste of Sierra Nevada IPAs then you'll like this, the only trouble is that I've only ever seen it in Scottish Tescos, but luckily I was passing Lockerbie yesterday so was able to call in there. 😊


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Mar 2022)

Deya, Big Loose Plan,a rather good NEIPA. After so long spent can-cracking, keg's a real bonus.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Mar 2022)

Jenkins said:


> These aren't shown on the Lidl website, but appear to be part of their weekend special line - only 59p per can, both 330ml, 6% ABV and not overly fruity flavoured
> View attachment 634939


I went down to my local Lidl just to get those but they only had the citrus city AND it was £1.19. Pah.
I bought one anyway and will report my findings.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Mar 2022)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I went down to my local Lidl just to get those but they only had the citrus city AND it was £1.19. Pah.
> I bought one anyway and will report my findings.


Odd - I went to the other local to me Lidl and it was only the Citrus City on offer there. Didn't stop me getting haf a dozen in for next week.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Mar 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Odd - I went to the other local to me Lidl and it was only the Citrus City on offer there. Didn't stop me getting haf a dozen in for next week.


Well I had the Citrus City after dinner. Pleasant and refreshing but not one I’d seek out again.
Looking forward to trying the other one.


----------



## stephec (19 Mar 2022)

I went to Tesco the day before St Pat's and they had a 10 pack of Guinness for £11, or a 15 pack for £13, quite an easy decision there. 😂


----------



## Spartak (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## stephec (21 Mar 2022)

Even with a fiver postage it's rude not to, and 2 - 3 days delivery means I won't have to indulge midweek. 😊


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (21 Mar 2022)

Covid has isolated me so obviously had to do an online order for essentials .
Stocked up on Wold Top beers, a fairly local brewery in Driffield and imo dont do a bad beer. Got a few Whychwood Firecatchers too for £1 a bottle, not tried those before.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Mar 2022)

speedfreak said:


> Covid has isolated me so obviously had to do an online order for essentials .
> Stocked up on Wold Top beers, a fairly local brewery in Driffield and imo dont do a bad beer. Got a few WychwodFirecatchers too for £1 a bottle, not tried those before.


Wychwood (Marston's) do some nice beers - they're behind the Hobgoblin range with the IPA being my favourite, plus their own brand "Dry Neck" is another top choice.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (21 Mar 2022)

Yeah the Hobgoblins are a staple in my house, good beer for the price


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Mar 2022)

3 year-old barrel aged mixed fermentation saison mixed with fresh saison and conditioned with raspberries. Why, you ask? Because they can. Or because they bottle.


----------



## stephec (23 Mar 2022)

speedfreak said:


> Covid has isolated me so obviously had to do an online order for essentials .
> Stocked up on Wold Top beers, a fairly local brewery in Driffield and imo dont do a bad beer. Got a few Whychwood Firecatchers too for £1 a bottle, not tried those before.


I used to regularly have a Wold Top Scarborough Fair, lovely stuff. 🍻


----------



## stephec (23 Mar 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Wychwood (Marston's) do some nice beers - they're behind the Hobgoblin range with the IPA being my favourite, plus their own brand "Dry Neck" is another top choice.


King Goblin for me. 🍻


----------



## bitsandbobs (23 Mar 2022)

Uprising from Northern Monk. We get some nice stuff in Belgium!


----------



## albal (25 Mar 2022)

Testbrau from Munich. Milk ice cream stout. 7%. Had to hunt it down whilst in the city.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Mar 2022)

Pornstar Martini Ale giving good head.


----------



## Spartak (29 Mar 2022)

Just arrived in Belgium 🇧🇪....


----------



## Spartak (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Mar 2022)

Raspberry Coconut Ripple sour from Vault City brewing. Served in Cloisters, my favourite pub in Edinburgh.


----------



## Spartak (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Spartak (30 Mar 2022)

Still going....


----------



## Spartak (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gunk (31 Mar 2022)

Hope you didn’t drive home after that lot😮


----------



## Spartak (31 Mar 2022)

Gunk said:


> Hope you didn’t drive home after that lot😮



On Eurostar home now.....


----------



## glasgowcyclist (31 Mar 2022)

Spartak said:


> On Eurostar home now.....
> 
> View attachment 637982



How apt - choofita, choofita, choofita … poop pooooop!🚂


----------



## stephec (1 Apr 2022)

stephec said:


> Even with a fiver postage it's rude not to, and 2 - 3 days delivery means I won't have to indulge midweek. 😊
> 
> View attachment 636314


After saying 2 to 3 days it actually arrived the next day, although to be honest I'm not too impressed. 

You can taste the 7.8% but there's a mish mash of flavours going on and it doesn't seem to know what it should be, just glad I didn't pay full price.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Apr 2022)

stephec said:


> After saying 2 to 3 days it actually arrived the next day, although to be honest I'm not too impressed.
> 
> You can taste the 7.8% but there's a mish mash of flavours going on and it doesn't seem to know what it should be, just glad I didn't pay full price.


You could have done a bit of making your beers to your taste this morning...


----------



## bitsandbobs (1 Apr 2022)

stephec said:


> After saying 2 to 3 days it actually arrived the next day, although to be honest I'm not too impressed.
> 
> You can taste the 7.8% but there's a mish mash of flavours going on and it doesn't seem to know what it should be, just glad I didn't pay full price.



If you buy IPAs at half price, it means they're too old, so never going to be that great.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Apr 2022)

I've just discovered that my pineapple has started to host fruit flies so I'm making do with a liquid version


----------



## stephec (4 Apr 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> If you buy IPAs at half price, it means they're too old, so never going to be that great.


You're not wrong there, 20th April is the best before date on them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Apr 2022)

Turning Tide, an Adnams-Toast collaboration. A "Raspberry Scotch Ale,” which is a style I know nothing about but it's pretty malty and the raspberry flavour tastes fresh


----------



## stephec (5 Apr 2022)

I'm after a bit of shopping advice please?

For the first time in a couple of years I've just had a look at the Beerwulf website and it looks like they don't sell individual bottles any more, just cases or those home pump machine style kegs, and I used to enjoy rummaging through their selection every now and again.

Who do you use now that can give a varied selection at a decent price?


----------



## bitsandbobs (6 Apr 2022)

stephec said:


> I'm after a bit of shopping advice please?
> 
> For the first time in a couple of years I've just had a look at the Beerwulf website and it looks like they don't sell individual bottles any more, just cases or those home pump machine style kegs, and I used to enjoy rummaging through their selection every now and again.
> 
> Who do you use now that can give a varied selection at a decent price?



Beer Merchants?


----------



## bitsandbobs (6 Apr 2022)

Some proper beer in Belgium!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2022)

stephec said:


> I'm after a bit of shopping advice please?
> 
> For the first time in a couple of years I've just had a look at the Beerwulf website and it looks like they don't sell individual bottles any more, just cases or those home pump machine style kegs, and I used to enjoy rummaging through their selection every now and again.
> 
> Who do you use now that can give a varied selection at a decent price?


I usually go to the brewers' websites and order direct but I've used Honest Brew a few times and they've had reasonable prices. If I remember rightly, they also do a reduction for members so it might be possible to set up your membership before you make your order and get the discount on your first purchase.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> Some proper beer in Belgium!
> 
> View attachment 638870


Polly's Brew are really good. It's a shame they don't have a taproom because a little stay in Mold might otherwise have been an enjoyable one. But the brewery taps tend to be in bigger cities. That said, I'm overdue a beer trip. I could use Bristol as a staging post for Verdant down in Penryn.


----------



## bitsandbobs (6 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Polly's Brew are really good. It's a shame they don't have a taproom because a little stay in Mold might otherwise have been an enjoyable one. But the brewery taps tend to be in bigger cities. That said, I'm overdue a beer trip. I could use Bristol as a staging post for Verdant down in Penryn.


For some reason I tbought Pollys did have a taproom or maybe thats Deya. Love Pollys, but slightly prefer Deya. 

My fave bar in Antwerp has just had a nice fresh delivery of Deya, so will be headimg over soon.


----------



## figbat (6 Apr 2022)

A couple from a local brewery. They are building a tap room too, something to look forward to later in the year!


----------



## figbat (6 Apr 2022)

And this in a local pub a few days ago, was very well presented.


----------



## stephec (7 Apr 2022)

I spent last night on different websites and lost count of the number of times I said, 'Tesco, three for a fiver; Morrison's, four for the price of three; Asda, four for six quid.'

It must only be the hard to find stuff that keeps them in business as I can't see anyone paying £25 for a twelve pack that you can get for £15 from a supermarket.


----------



## bitsandbobs (7 Apr 2022)

Deya!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Apr 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> Some proper beer in Belgium!
> 
> View attachment 638870


I'm blaming you for making me buy a 24 can case of Luka Polly. Meanwhile, a rather good hazy pale in the Deya style from Northern Monk.


----------



## Gunk (9 Apr 2022)

Bulgarian lager and Paprika Lays crisps from our local Eastern European supermarket


----------



## figbat (9 Apr 2022)

Tour of Camden Town Brewery today, and very enjoyable and informative it was too.


----------



## Spartak (10 Apr 2022)

figbat said:


> Tour of Camden Town Brewery today, and very enjoyable and informative it was too.
> 
> View attachment 639258
> 
> View attachment 639259



Nice glasses...


----------



## Spartak (10 Apr 2022)




----------



## Gunk (10 Apr 2022)

Burger night, so a nice Romanian Pilsner


----------



## figbat (10 Apr 2022)

Spartak said:


> Nice glasses...


Their squat pint glass is especially attractive. I‘m not one for getting branded merchandise but I might spring for one of these.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Apr 2022)

Verdant and Unity Slanting Tones. A pint of heavy dankness.


----------



## JuhaL (12 Apr 2022)

I was visiting local liquor store today and I bought couple bottles of British beer called Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout. Not tasted yet but I have high hopes for that beer.


----------



## stephec (12 Apr 2022)

JuhaL said:


> I was visiting local liquor store today and I bought couple bottles of British beer called Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout. Not tasted yet but I have high hopes for that beer.


Your hopes will be rewarded, it's good stuff.


----------



## stephec (12 Apr 2022)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 639283


I wish I hadn't seen this, I'm not supposed to be touching a drop until Friday but my mouth's watering now.


----------



## ChrisKz (12 Apr 2022)

Last time I had a beer was in '86 ... I always wondered where most of my wages went .. lol .. have to say , I don't miss it . ( I think it was like 60p a pint then) .. Have no idea what it is now


----------



## stephec (12 Apr 2022)

Damn you @Spartak and your emergency Morrison's visit inducing photo. 😂🍻


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Apr 2022)

My Polly's Brew order arrived this morning. Bubble Dream, dank and hoppy.


----------



## JuhaL (16 Apr 2022)

stephec said:


> Your hopes will be rewarded, it's good stuff.


Spot on, probably the best stout I have ever drink...well at least one of the best.


----------



## ChrisKz (16 Apr 2022)

I recall when I first started drinking . I started on "Cobnut" . I think it just may have been local to East Anglia , Then depending on which PH I visited . I loved Abbot Ale . All time favorite was 1/2 pint Stowford Press cider with 1/2 pint Guiness in a pint glass . It just slid down so easy .. Stateside . I preferred "Amber Bock"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Apr 2022)

Brew by Numbers have opened up a new tap/brewery/barrel store in Greenwich on the riverside. As there's very little public transport anywhere near, I didn't think it would be busy but it was packed with bikers and riverside strollers taking in the Bank Holiday sun.
BBNo used to be quite timid with their fruited beers but this Raspberry Gose was packed with fruit.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Apr 2022)

I'm down in Bristol having a This Is The Way, a Belgian Pale Ale, courtesy of Left Handed Giant. I'm half way to Verdant. Tempting!


----------



## stephec (18 Apr 2022)

A pair of dark Northern Monks for me tonight. 

I've had the porter before and know it's a good one, but the Death Star is a new one and it's top class. It doesn't taste like 12%, if I was asked to guess I'd have said about nine, and the aroma from the glass when you go to drink it is absolutely lovely.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Apr 2022)

My first ever cask Verdant. In fact, probably my first cask of the year! A Vocation/Verdant collaboration called Fruit Bat Ninja. Dank and spicy, definite taste of weed.


----------



## bitsandbobs (20 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My first ever cask Verdant. In fact, probably my first cask of the year! A Vocation/Verdant collaboration called Fruit Bat Ninja. Dank and spicy, definite taste of weed.
> View attachment 640834



Now that looks really great!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Apr 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> Now that looks really great!


A purist might complain that it was just a bit too warm. It's on an industrial estate and there's no cellar so it comes up at bar temperature. But it really brought the flavour out so no complaints from me.


----------



## stephec (20 Apr 2022)

Has anyone ever used lowcostbeer.com? 


If you're not aware of them they sell stuff cheap that's close to it's best before date, I've finally decided to give them a go and ordered these on Sunday, and I was pleasantly surprised when they arrived this morning.


----------



## bitsandbobs (20 Apr 2022)

stephec said:


> Has anyone ever used lowcostbeer.com?
> 
> 
> If you're not aware of them they sell stuff cheap that's close to it's best before date, I've finally decided to give them a go and ordered these on Sunday, and I was pleasantly surprised when they arrived this morning.
> ...



Please give us a review of Crimes in Knitting!

Edit: knitwear


----------



## stephec (20 Apr 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> Please give us a review of Crimes in Knitting!
> 
> Edit: knitwear



It's very tropical and very delish. 

It's a draught beer that they put into either 33cl, or 1L bottles, I wish I'd gone for a litre now.


----------



## stephec (20 Apr 2022)

As you might be able to tell from the colour of it, it looks like a Sierra Nevada and it tastes like one as well. 

Ding dong, top class!


----------



## stephec (24 Apr 2022)

Standard tropical flavours, and it hides the 9.2% very well as it goes down far too easily, definitely one that I'll be searching for again.


----------



## Spartak (29 Apr 2022)

Finally managed to visit The Strawberry Thief in Bristol this evening, great little bar selling a range of Belgian beers. 
















I enjoyed the De La Senne Taras Boulba a very nice beer with a bitter aftertaste. 

As I was cycling I only had the one, but I can envisage a journey into town on the bus in the very near future...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Apr 2022)

Spartak said:


> Finally managed to visit The Strawberry Thief in Bristol this evening, great little bar selling a range of Belgian beers.
> 
> View attachment 642372
> 
> ...



Bristol is one of my favourite go to place for beers - I'll have to visit when I next go there. I've yet to visit the Wild Beer taproom too.


Meanwhile, something out of Polly's kettle...


----------



## bitsandbobs (30 Apr 2022)

Spartak said:


> I enjoyed the De La Senne Taras Boulba a very nice beer with a bitter aftertaste.



That's a great beer. I've never had a duffer from De La Senne.


----------



## Spartak (30 Apr 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> That"s a great beer. I've never had a duff from De La Senne.



It went down well.....


----------



## bitsandbobs (30 Apr 2022)

Spartak said:


> Finally managed to visit The Strawberry Thief in Bristol this evening, great little bar selling a range of Belgian beers.
> 
> View attachment 642372
> 
> ...



I think I might have a bottle or 2 of the De Cam that they want 64 spuds for. Will check the cellar.

45 for deus is a total ripoff though. less than 20 eur in the bottleshop around the corner!


----------



## srw (4 May 2022)

The draught selection from our coffee stop this morning.


----------



## Salad Dodger (6 May 2022)

How thoughtful of my daughter to get me some (locally made) Gadds beers for my birthday......


----------



## Spartak (7 May 2022)

Apologies for posting a pic of cider, but had a lovely pint of Cheddar Valley today, at the Lamplighters pub in Shirehampton, Bristol. 
A traditional Somerset dry cider 6 % ABV

Delicious.... 🍏 🍺 👍


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 May 2022)

Beer trip to Manchester. A Track cask ESB called Once Before that, incidentally, I've never had before. Brewed with really soft water.


----------



## bitsandbobs (11 May 2022)

Brussels baby! Ephemère v4.


----------



## bitsandbobs (11 May 2022)

More Brussels. De La Senne. Lovely place to hang out.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (14 May 2022)

Spartak said:


> Apologies for posting a pic of cider, but had a lovely pint of Cheddar Valley today, at the Lamplighters pub in Shirehampton, Bristol.
> A traditional Somerset dry cider 6 % ABV
> 
> Delicious.... 🍏 🍺 👍
> ...



No need to apologise for the apple juice so long as it's the proper stuff and not chemical fizz like Str*ngb*w....


I've just grabbed a bagful of Box Steam Funnel Blower Vanilla Porter out of Lidls. Very nice and well worth the £1.49 price. I can't imagine who the geezer with the top hat is on the label though....

Hopefully the Thornbridge Jaipur on the ale list should soon come in down at 'spoons and I can fill my boots with that. Blows your socks off that stuff.


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 May 2022)

Thought I would support the Ukrainians by supping one of their lagers.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 May 2022)

I'm just back from doing the shopping at Aldi and this little lot somehow ended up in my trolley.🤷‍♂️

Not bad for less than £9!


----------



## stephec (22 May 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> Please give us a review of Crimes in Knitting!
> 
> Edit: knitwear



It was absolutely ding dong! 

Englebert was the pick of the bunch though.


----------



## figbat (22 May 2022)

At a do last night and they had this on tap amongst the more mundane offerings. Very nice it was too.


----------



## Fergs (22 May 2022)

Last night’s tipple was an imperial stout from my local brewery. A hefty one in terms of both strength and flavour. Oof!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 May 2022)

Fergs said:


> View attachment 645823
> 
> Last night’s tipple was an imperial stout from my local brewery. A hefty one in terms of both strength and flavour. Oof!


I've had a couple of By The Horns beers and they were pretty high on the IBU numbers. They like their bitterness!


----------



## Gunk (22 May 2022)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I'm just back from doing the shopping at Aldi and this little lot somehow ended up in my trolley.🤷‍♂️
> 
> Not bad for less than £9!
> 
> View attachment 645802



You’ve clearly got a sweet tooth


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2022)

This beer was gifted to me a couple of weeks ago but got forgotten in my bike pannier. It's a black TIPA but you could market it as an Imperial Dry Stout.
View attachment 645850


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2022)

And tonight's dark ale is a Northern Porter with a Danish licorice theme.


----------



## Brava210 (26 May 2022)

Lovely....


----------



## glasgowcyclist (27 May 2022)

Anyone here tried this marriage between Laphroaig and Innis & Gunn? It's very, very nice. 

Unfortunately, it's £6 a bottle!





_From the website:_​​_"'Islay Whisky Cask' is an intense and distinctive beer, in part due to its three-month maturation in rare Laphroaig single malt whisky Quarter Casks. During this time, the beer has extracted complex flavours from deep within these special casks, giving the beer an unmistakeable character._​​_This beer has the hallmark Laphroaig aromas of peat smoke and brine, coupled with vanilla, coconut and floral notes. These, combined with the rich, warming, malty, sweet flavours of the beer, create an utterly unforgettable taste experience that is intense but superbly balanced with an unexpected freshness._​
_Each bottle of ‘Islay Whisky Cask’ is presented in a striking gift box, this year created by contemporary landscape artist Ellis O’Connor. Her work beautifully illustrates the merging of sea with air and the ever-changing light, elements that characterise an impression of the beer’s namesake, Islay, providing the perfect starting point for the experience that this exceptional brew offers."_​


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 May 2022)

A Polly's Brew stout. It's quite bitter but the bitterness doesn't seem to linger, it softens as it goes down.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 May 2022)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Anyone here tried this marriage between Laphroaig and Innis & Gunn? It's very, very nice.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's £6 a bottle!
> 
> ...



Quite by chance, I noticed that Aldi have a different whisky infusion at £1.49 a bottle. Not Laphroaig, certainly, and not a red beer but I'll keep my eyes open for one of these when I next pass. (Might not be available in Scotland - different licensing laws seem to have led to Lidl at least doing different beer offers - so it might be the same with Aldi.)
https://groceries.aldi.co.uk/en-GB/...-malt-whisky-cask-matured-330ml/5010327658544


----------



## Spartak (31 May 2022)

Back in Belgium 🇧🇪....


----------



## Spartak (31 May 2022)

Still in Belgium 🇧🇪....


----------



## Spartak (1 Jun 2022)

Leaving Belgium 🇧🇪...


----------



## Spartak (1 Jun 2022)

And finally.... 

Train beer


----------



## bitsandbobs (2 Jun 2022)

Croatian beer in Belgium. This one was a bit underwhelming. I've had better brews from Nova Runda.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (2 Jun 2022)

Mikkeler New England pale ale. 
Can't work out whether it's actually called "Do Stuff Together" or whether that's just a general tip for life. 

It tastes nice anyway. Typical hazy new style IPA.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (3 Jun 2022)

Not a bad selection for £4.95. It was supposed to be 8 beers but they sent 10 🤷‍♂️.







Beer was free, all I had to pay was the postage.

If I don't cancel, I'll get 8 beers a month for £27 which I don't think is a good deal.


----------



## stephec (3 Jun 2022)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Not a bad selection for £4.95. It was supposed to be 8 beers but they sent 10 🤷‍♂️.
> 
> View attachment 647471
> 
> ...



Is that beer52?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (3 Jun 2022)

stephec said:


> Is that beer52?



Yes 👍


----------



## PK99 (3 Jun 2022)

stephec said:


> I went to Tesco the day before St Pat's and they had a 10 pack of Guinness for £11, or a 15 pack for £13, quite an easy decision there. 😂



Yep, easy decision. Buy something else, Guiness Sucks,!


----------



## stephec (4 Jun 2022)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Yes 👍



I lasted three months on that as there was usually at least two in each box that I didn't really want.


----------



## Gunk (4 Jun 2022)

stephec said:


> I lasted three months on that as there was usually at least two in each box that I didn't really want.



Me too, I found the beers very disappointing.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Jun 2022)

stephec said:


> I lasted three months on that as there was usually at least two in each box that I didn't really want.



I’ll be cancelling it on Monday.

Annoyingly, I can’t do that from within my account. I can do everything else like change the number of beers, the frequency, payment method or the address but I have to call them to cancel.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Jun 2022)

Joules Blonde .... great pint on a hot day, brewed in Shropshire.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Joules Blonde .... great pint on a hot day, brewed in Shropshire.
> 
> View attachment 647698



“The name’s Blonde … Joules Blonde.”


----------



## MichaelW2 (5 Jun 2022)

£8 a pint in Olde London Town ! Crikey do they still buy rounds?


----------



## Spartak (9 Jun 2022)

Nice hoppy IPA, fairly strong 5.9% !


----------



## PK99 (9 Jun 2022)

Just got back from a trip around Western BC and Vancouver Island.

The Craft Beer scene there is crazy good. Everywhere is stuffed with Micro Breweries producing a vast range of styles and variations of beer.

This beer Tin Hat West Coast IPA from Townsite Brewing Inc, in Powell River, just may be my favourite beer of all time.

5.6%
Rich, malty, strongly hopped.
Almost as good in tins at home as draught in the brewery last week.

We spent 3 nights in Powell River - and were in the Brewery on each one.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jun 2022)

PK99 said:


> Just got back from a trip around Western BC and Vancouver Island.
> 
> The Craft Beer scene there is crazy good. Everywhere is stuffed with Micro Breweries producing a vast range of styles and variations of beer.
> 
> ...



It's also a superb place for hops. I believe Mosaic and Cascade have local connections, and I think others originate on the west of the Rockies but further south, notably Oregon.


----------



## stephec (11 Jun 2022)

Beer52 offered me these for only the £5.95 price of postage, just have to cancel my subscription now as last time I had one it wasn't really VFM in the end.


----------



## Spartak (11 Jun 2022)

Mrs S. has just returned from a holiday in Devon & brought me back these two....


----------



## glasgowcyclist (11 Jun 2022)

stephec said:


> Beer52 offered me these for only the £5.95 price of postage, just have to cancel my subscription now as last time I had one it wasn't really VFM in the end.
> 
> View attachment 648549


I cancelled mine a few days ago.

The site gives a link, suggesting you can do this online, but after taking you through a couple of “are you really sure” messages, they tell you that you can only cancel by calling them.

I did that and spent 17 minutes in a queue (I think they do that in the hope you give up the attempt) to then be asked if I was sure I wanted to cancel.

YES I’M SURE!

I wasn’t in the mood for a debate about it and told him so, asking him to confirm the cancellation, which he did.

They will offer you £10 off your next month's selection and that might suit you. I declined it as I couldn’t be arsed with another lengthy wait on the phone in a month’s time.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jun 2022)

A Sunny Spells sour over at Wiper and True.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2022)

I thought I sent this yesterday - a Wild Beer Zest a-Peel while I was in Bristol.


----------



## Gunk (14 Jun 2022)

I’m going to have to unsubscribe from this thread. I’ve stopped drinking during the week and this is not helping!


----------



## Spartak (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## stephec (17 Jun 2022)

Gunk said:


> I’m going to have to unsubscribe from this thread. I’ve stopped drinking during the week and this is not helping!



So have I, no beer Monday to Thursday now, it's a killer.


----------



## stephec (17 Jun 2022)

Has anyone had the email from Honestbrew? 

They've stopped trading and called the administrators in unfortunately, shame as they were a decent company to deal with.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2022)

stephec said:


> Has anyone had the email from Honestbrew?
> 
> They've stopped trading and called the administrators in unfortunately, shame as they were a decent company to deal with.


Yes, I got their email today. I haven't used them much but they were always dependable with a good range of beers and styles. Shame.


----------



## Spartak (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2022)

A Northern Monk Coconut IPA. Rammed full of hops with a gentle undercurrent of coconut, more as mouthfeel than flavour. Actually a rather good beer!




On a different note, I had a pint of Anspach and Hobday's London Black a couple of nights ago. I believe it is marketed as a rival to Guinness but to my taste it was more like a nitro mild with a brown head. And very well done. One of those beers I could drink all night. If anybody here gets their hands on one, I'd be interested in hearing what they make of it.

(Just discovered that I didn't post this last night!)


----------



## albal (23 Jun 2022)

This is nice.


----------



## albal (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jun 2022)

I've just cracked open a Paloma IPA. I guess it must be named after some kind of cocktail rather than simple Spanish pigeon beer. It says there's lime and pink grapefruit in it. And, yes, there's a slight taste of lime but no, no grapefruit. Anyhow, it's from Northern Monk's last subscription box and as there's another one due I need to clear some space. It's actually a pretty good fruited IPA.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Jun 2022)

After doing 1000m ascent after work, about to have a Grimbergen but as it's emergency cooling in the freezer, why not feast your eyes on this little beauty instead?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Jun 2022)

Right, the Grimbergen.

But Blond or Dubbel?

Tough choices.


----------



## stephec (24 Jun 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Right, the Grimbergen.
> 
> But Blond or Dubbel?
> 
> ...



I'm not a fan of Belgian blonds so it's the dubbel for me every time.


----------



## figbat (24 Jun 2022)

A brace of modern style IPAs tonight:


----------



## figbat (24 Jun 2022)

And then another one (this one is always a lively pour):


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Jun 2022)

£6 for a pint of IPA earlier. Nice though.


----------



## figbat (27 Jun 2022)

Portobello Brewery - Stiff Lip IPA. Served well chilled on the lawn of Hampton Court Palace whilst awaiting the start of a Crowded House concert. Very nice.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (27 Jun 2022)

figbat said:


> View attachment 650741
> Portobello Brewery - Stiff Lip IPA. Served well chilled on the lawn of Hampton Court Palace whilst awaiting the start of a Crowded House concert. Very nice.



I'm going to Crowded House in Manchester on Thursday. Hoping the beer is up to scratch!


----------



## Spartak (28 Jun 2022)

A classic from down these parts.... 












... its 'gert lush' 😂


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2022)

Mango and Prickly Pear Sour, Northern Monk. It's more sweet than sour but it's also very hoppy. A bit "sour meets DIPA."


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Mango and Prickly Pear Sour, Northern Monk. It's more sweet than sour but it's also very hoppy. A bit "sour meets DIPA."
> View attachment 650815



I've tried to like sours but they don't suit my taste buds. I've recently returned to the dark side, Zia which I discovered in Tesco World Beers is a splendid " Tiramisu Stout from London Brewing Company. Our local Brewery, Eight Arch who are based in Wimborne recently released a barrel aged stout " Hiding Behind Shadows " The " regular " Shadows is 8.9%, the Special edition is 10.6% or thereabouts.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've tried to like sours but they don't suit my taste buds. I've recently returned to the dark side, Zia which I discovered in Tesco World Beers is a splendid " Tiramisu Stout from London Brewing Company. Our local Brewery, Eight Arch who are based in Wimborne recently released a barrel aged stout " Hiding Behind Shadows " The " regular " Shadows is 8.9%, the Special edition is 10.6% or thereabouts.
> 
> View attachment 650816



This sour really isn't very sour and it's far more beer-like than most. It's more a fruited IPA/DIPA. 

My memory may be playing tricks, but I have a vague recollection of reading that you were one of the NM Patrons subscription. This beer was part of last month's ''Access all Areas'' remodelling of the Patrons/Brethren subs. Have I got you confused?


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This sour really isn't very sour and it's far more beer-like than most. It's more a fruited IPA/DIPA.
> 
> My memory may be playing tricks, but I have a vague recollection of reading that you were one of the NM Patrons subscription. This beer was part of last month's ''Access all Areas'' remodelling of the Patrons/Brethren subs. Have I got you confused?



No, that’s me. We dropped out of the Patrons project, a lot of the beers were too strong for Mrs Tenkaykev. We still buy from them on an ad hoc basis, there’s some excellent low alcohol beers ( striding edge? @ 2.9%) for example.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jul 2022)

2nd tasting of A&H's London Black at a new micropub near me. I still think it tastes like a nitro mild.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jul 2022)

A can of Eight Arch Breweries excellent “ Hiding Behind Shadows “ 8.9% at yesterday’s local family fun day.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jul 2022)

Northern Monk have produced a Lassi Heathen trio. I'm starting on the passion fruit one in the middle


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Northern Monk have produced a Lassi Heathen trio. I'm starting on the passion fruit one in the middle
> View attachment 651529



I bought a few cans of “ Striding Edge “ it’s 2.8% but nevertheless full bodied and flavoursome.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Northern Monk have produced a Lassi Heathen trio. I'm starting on the passion fruit one in the middle
> View attachment 651529


Last night's passion fruit was super tangy, tonight it's a strawberry and cream Lassi




So much vanilla that it tastes of custard.


----------



## albal (10 Jul 2022)

Tiny rebel easy livin. 4.3% nice and refreshing, not so on the wallet.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Jul 2022)

Well I finally cracked open a can of “ Hiding behind Shadows “ the barrel aged version which is 10.6%. Very rich, sumptuous is a good description.


----------



## Astrodamus (16 Jul 2022)

9% Big (Little Thing) IPA
🍺🍻


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jul 2022)

After a night drinking warm cask beer in a Deptford pub (Vocation, Howling Hops, Vocation) I thought I'd have a sauna beer but it turned out that the beer was having a sauna all to itself.




More lager than IPA, to be honest


----------



## Spartak (17 Jul 2022)

Found a great brewery & taproom yesterday afternoon whilst cycling in North Wiltshire.

The Flying Monk, near Hullavington.

https://flyingmonkbrewery.com/

Good selection of ales, as it was so hot I went for the Sirin Lager, but also got a taste of the Tropical IPA which tasty light and zingy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jul 2022)

Spartak said:


> Found a great brewery & taproom yesterday afternoon whilst cycling in North Wiltshire.
> 
> The Flying Monk, near Hullavington.
> 
> ...


I only know of Hullavington because my father was stationed there during WWII. In fact it might have been there where he got his flying training done. Is the brewery somehow connected with the old RAF aerodrome, I wonder?


----------



## Spartak (18 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I only know of Hullavington because my father was stationed there during WWII. In fact it might have been there where he got his flying training done. Is the brewery somehow connected with the old RAF aerodrome, I wonder?



No, the taproom & cafe are in an old barn which has been beautifully renovated. Apparently it opened in Covid times, it was very popular on Saturday afternoon, with people enjoying the cool temperature inside the high ceilings of the barn. 
It's a real shame we only had time to stop for one beer but I will definitely return to sample some more & for a spot of lunch.


----------



## RoMeR (19 Jul 2022)

Got to be Jaipur from Thornbridge Brewery


----------



## stephec (20 Jul 2022)

These two for me tonight, the Moose is a fairly generic Stout but none the worse for it, whilst the Teri was a find in Quality Save for about £1.49, and not really worth the money. I don't know what I could taste but I couldn't really make my mind up what was going on, not one that I'll be buying again.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jul 2022)

A Westons Vintage Organic cider went down really well whilst watching the cycling highlights last night.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Jul 2022)

Steamworks Brewing Company's Flagship Hazy IPA from Burnaby,British Columbia. It's mighty fine stuff.


----------



## stephec (24 Jul 2022)

Lovely stuff this from Williams Bros in Alloa, but I've only ever seen it in Tescos north of the border. 


Last week as I passed Lockerbie I popped in to stock up and they only had that one lonely can on the shelf.


----------



## stephec (24 Jul 2022)

Another top class double from Williams Bros, think I might have to set up a mail order account. 

It's the one on the right by the way. 😊


----------



## stephec (1 Aug 2022)

Four new ones this weekend. 

The Siren and Harbour are both fairly standard hoppy IPAs with the Siren being the slightly better one of the pair. 

Stopclock was a bitter style, similar to Sierra Nevada beers, and the best one of the four. 

As for the Vocation, I don't know if its just me but all their beers just seem to taste the same to me, not one that I'll be buying again.


----------



## stephec (1 Aug 2022)

Does anyone else get this? 

Just lately hazy IPAs have left me with a dry irritable throat, Hazy Jane from Brewdog does it, but the worst offenders are anything from Vocation or Northern Monk. 

The more dense and opaque they are the worse it seems to be.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Aug 2022)

stephec said:


> Does anyone else get this?
> 
> Just lately hazy IPAs have left me with a dry irritable throat, Hazy Jane from Brewdog does it, but the worst offenders are anything from Vocation or Northern Monk.
> 
> The more dense and opaque they are the worse it seems to be.


Have you noticed the same effect with gluten free beers? Or do you think it might be something to do with unfiltered beers?


----------



## stephec (2 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Have you noticed the same effect with gluten free beers? Or do you think it might be something to do with unfiltered beers?



Never tried gluten free, but I've never had a problem in that area before.

I read a while back that there was lactose in the unfiltered stuff, and a few years ago when I went back to the gym I had a bad stomach after a week of mixing protein powder with milk, switched to mixing with water and everything was OK.

Maybe something to do with that.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Aug 2022)

stephec said:


> Never tried gluten free, but I've never had a problem in that area before.
> 
> I read a while back that there was lactose in the unfiltered stuff, and a few years ago when I went back to the gym I had a bad stomach after a week of mixing protein powder with milk, switched to mixing with water and everything was OK.
> 
> Maybe something to do with that.


Or as an afterthought, Siren and Vocation are fond of adding oats to their ales for '''mouthfeel'' and Brewdog's Hazy Jane also has oats as an adjunct.


----------



## stephec (2 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Or as an afterthought, Siren and Vocation are fond of adding oats to their ales for '''mouthfeel'' and Brewdog's Hazy Jane also has oats as an adjunct.



That might have something to do with it, I used them for extra carbs alongside the protein powder and sometimes felt a bit bloated, that might just have been the amount I was stuffing down though, this time it's a dry irritable throat. 

On a more positive note I've been to Livingston today and taken advantage of being north of the border to stock up with these beauties.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Aug 2022)

Trying another London Black. Still makes me think of a nitro mild


----------



## Fergs (2 Aug 2022)

Delighted to find a selection of Belgian beer making an appearance in our local Lidl. 

I confess there’s less of it appearing there after my visit


----------



## slowmotion (3 Aug 2022)

Yellow Dog Brewing Company High 5 Hazy IPA.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Aug 2022)

Not been in this parish for a while. This is very nice.


----------



## stephec (6 Aug 2022)

My first black IPA and it's a strange one. 

I'm expecting to taste chocolate roastiness but instead get a load of hops with, and I don't know if I'm imagining this or not, a bit of roast in the background. 

Ah well I've given it a go, but I don't think I'll be having another one.


----------



## Poacher (7 Aug 2022)

stephec said:


> My first black IPA and it's a strange one.


How in any rational universe can an I*P*A be black?


----------



## stephec (7 Aug 2022)

Poacher said:


> How in any rational universe can an I*P*A be black?



You mustn't be a hipster who falls for the marketing guff then? 😂

Although I suppose it could be argued that it refers to a style of beer rather than colour. If you were to look at a Marston's Pedigree, Sierra Nevada Torpedo, or Brewdog Mr President, without knowing what they were you could easily mistake them for a bitter because of their shade.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2022)

Poacher said:


> How in any rational universe can an I*P*A be black?


Yes, a contradiction in terms. To balance things up, there are also ''white'' stouts which look like IPAs. I don't think any of the ones I've tasted have added anything to the normal colours.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2022)

stephec said:


> You mustn't be a hipster who falls for the marketing guff then? 😂
> 
> Although I suppose it could be argued that it refers to a style of beer rather than colour. If you were to look at a Marston's Pedigree, Sierra Nevada Torpedo, or Brewdog Mr President, without knowing what they were you could easily mistake them for a bitter because of their shade.


I was thinking it's referring more to a characteristic flavour profile with the added ''white'' and ''black'' being little more than identifying marks.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Aug 2022)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 656037
> 
> 
> View attachment 656038
> ...



Your pics are works of art!


----------



## stephec (11 Aug 2022)

Have you ever seen such a magnificent head? 😂

6% of foreign export stout roasty loveliness.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2022)

stephec said:


> Have you ever seen such a magnificent head? 😂
> 
> 6% of foreign export stout roasty loveliness.
> 
> View attachment 656885



I approve of stouts in summer. A stout is for life, not just Christmas.

That said, I'm drinking a Banana, Raspberry and Jasmine Fruited Ale at the moment. Still, I had a good porter last night....


----------



## PK99 (11 Aug 2022)

Does Root Beer qualify here?

When in Canada recently, I realized that Root Beer is nothing else other than the Dandelion & Burdock I Grew up with as a Lancashire Lad.

I am pleased to confirm an idea I had when tasting Root Beer:

Lamb's Nay Rum & Fentiman's Dandelion and Burdock (AKA Root beer, to keep on topic) is a marriage made in heaven...


----------



## Astrodamus (15 Aug 2022)

“Just one, it is 10%!”


----------



## Venod (15 Aug 2022)

My favourite brewery at the moment, they also do a nice pale, available in draft also.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2022)

Venod said:


> My favourite brewery at the moment, they also do a nice pale, available in draft also.
> 
> View attachment 657466



Isn't there a Kirkstall beer festival round about now?


----------



## Venod (15 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Isn't there a Kirkstall beer festival round about now?



Leeds International Beer Festival

https://g.co/kgs/oXdDo9


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Aug 2022)

Last Sunday saw a few of us visit an old running friend who is now unfortunately confined to a wheelchair due to MS. We were sitting in his back garden enjoying a few beers and nattering about old times. One of the lads is very generous in spirit, always stands his round but is very careful with his money and never one to lat anything go to waste. I saw that he was drinking John Smiths which he said he's found them at the back of his cupboard. A quick look at the bottom of the can revealed a best before date of early 2011 😮 He said it tasted ok -ish and it did have a lively head ( although I'm pretty sure it did have a " Widget " in the can.) I declined when he offered his glass to me for a taste.


----------



## Spartak (17 Aug 2022)

Beach 🏖 beer....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Aug 2022)

If IPA started by exporting beer to India, here's a return of service, an Indian India Pale Ale.


----------



## postman (19 Aug 2022)

Media hyping up scare tactics about London beer prices going over £10 a pint in three years.So for you where is the ceiling,or do you like me go to supermarkets or go non alcohol at just over a quid and very nice it ta stes too Guinness Draught 00.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Aug 2022)

postman said:


> Media hyping up scare tactics about London beer prices going over £10 a pint in three years.So for you where is the ceiling,or do you like me go to supermarkets or go non alcohol at just over a quid and very nice it ta stes too Guinness Draught 00.


I don't really have a ceiling but I drink less as prices rise. When increased fuel costs start to filter through, I may find myself drinking out less often and stocking up at the discount stores more often.


----------



## Spartak (19 Aug 2022)

Pint of Glas Lyn from the Purple Moose brewery... 👍


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Aug 2022)

Spartak said:


> Pint of Glas Lyn from the Purple Moose brewery... 👍
> 
> View attachment 657983



Presumably the forks are for when the Purple Moose attack.


----------



## Spartak (19 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Presumably the forks are for when the Purple Moose attack.



They were there to pick up the Crispy Cockles....


----------



## Spartak (20 Aug 2022)

postman said:


> Media hyping up scare tactics about London beer prices going over £10 a pint in three years.So for you where is the ceiling,or do you like me go to supermarkets or go non alcohol at just over a quid and very nice it ta stes too Guinness Draught 00.



Prices local to me ( Bristol ) vary greatly, I can buy a pint of Red Stripe in my local for £3.60 and then can walk a mile down the road and another pub is charging £5.65 for a pint of Estrella.... 😳

Admittedly my local is a more traditional pub, but £2 difference in a pint is staggering.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Aug 2022)

A very nice honeyed sour from Holy Goat Brewing, Goats for Ukraine.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Aug 2022)

And LHG do do excellent stouts. Solitude, cacao and hazelnut.


----------



## Spartak (21 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And LHG do do excellent stouts. Solitude, cacao and hazelnut.
> View attachment 658266



Lovely glass 🍸... 👍


----------



## stephec (21 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And LHG do do excellent stouts. Solitude, cacao and hazelnut.
> View attachment 658266



I can almost taste that. 🍻


----------



## Spartak (23 Aug 2022)

Beavertown Neck Oil IPA... 
Delicious... 🍺👍

The Hive, Aberaeron, Wales


----------



## stephec (23 Aug 2022)

Spartak said:


> Beavertown Neck Oil IPA...
> Delicious... 🍺👍
> 
> The Hive, Aberaeron, Wales
> ...



Lovely stuff that is see. 😊


----------



## stephec (23 Aug 2022)

I usually go over to Germany for work at least once a year, but for obvious reasons not since 2019, so earlier whilst in Aldi I decided to take a punt on these at £3.25 for four (sorry for lowering the tone). 

It does genuinely taste like a German beer and I could almost be sat outside a bar in Hannover.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Aug 2022)

I discovered reassuringly powerful micro-brewery Hazy IPA when on holiday in British Columbia, and fell in love with it. Does anybody know if something similar is available over here? Thank-you.


----------



## stephec (23 Aug 2022)

slowmotion said:


> I discovered reassuringly powerful micro-brewery Hazy IPA when on holiday in British Columbia, and fell in love with it. Does anybody know if something similar is available over here? Thank-you.



By, 'over here,' do you mean the UK, because if you do then there's plenty of choice?


----------



## slowmotion (23 Aug 2022)

stephec said:


> By, 'over here,' do you mean the UK, because if you do then there's plenty of choice?



Yes, the UK. I'm trying to lay my paws on a decent hazy IPA with about 6-7% ABV. There's lots of it in BC but it seems harder to find in London.


----------



## stephec (23 Aug 2022)

slowmotion said:


> Yes, the UK. I'm trying to lay my paws on a decent hazy IPA with about 6-7% ABV. There's lots of it in BC but it seems harder to find in London.



I'm not a fan of the Hazy stuff but if it's bottles and cans that you're after then Morrison's and Tesco both have good choices. 

If it's in a pub then, depending on what part of London your in, @deptfordmarmoset might be your man for advice.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Aug 2022)

stephec said:


> I'm not a fan of the Hazy stuff but if it's bottles and cans that you're after then Morrison's and Tesco both have good choices.
> 
> If it's in a pub then, depending on what part of London your in, @deptfordmarmoset might be your man for advice.



Supermarkets or online retailers are just fine.


----------



## bitsandbobs (24 Aug 2022)

slowmotion said:


> Yes, the UK. I'm trying to lay my paws on a decent hazy IPA with about 6-7% ABV. There's lots of it in BC but it seems harder to find in London.



Walked into a newsagent in Highbury last weekend and the fridges were full of Deya, Verdant, Cloudwater and others. Can't believe you'd have to look too hard in London.

Beer Merchants has a bar in Hackney Wick which does off sales and also has an on-line presence.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Aug 2022)

slowmotion said:


> Yes, the UK. I'm trying to lay my paws on a decent hazy IPA with about 6-7% ABV. There's lots of it in BC but it seems harder to find in London.


Which beer and which BC brewery was it? We might be able to find some brewer's notes that would help us find similarly hopped beers here in the UK.


----------



## stephec (24 Aug 2022)

slowmotion said:


> Supermarkets or online retailers are just fine.



In the supermarkets you'll find hazy beer from Northern Monk, Brewdog, Thornbridge, and Vocation in the main, although there's usually a few other breweries as well.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Which beer and which BC brewery was it? We might be able to find some brewer's notes that would help us find similarly hopped beers here in the UK.



It was from SteamWorks Brewery in Burnaby, Vancouver. Flagship Hazy IPA. Here's their website. They give a brief description of the brew if you click on the Flagship Hazy IPA link.

https://steamworks.com/our-beer/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Aug 2022)

slowmotion said:


> It was from SteamWorks Brewery in Burnaby, Vancouver. Flagship Hazy IPA. Here's their website. They give a brief description of the brew if you click on the Flagship Hazy IPA link.
> 
> https://steamworks.com/our-beer/


So, Galaxy, Citra, Mosaic. I've not had one but Siren have just done a series revisiting classic West Coast hops. Their Citra-Mosaic version comes in at 6.7% and is modelled after a classic American IPA called Focal Banger. It doesn't have Galaxy hops though.




While looking at Siren I came across this beer. Lower ABV% but it does have Galaxy, Citra and Mosaic, plus Simcoe.

View: https://twitter.com/tomcwillmottt/status/1562810613524414464


----------



## stephec (26 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So, Galaxy, Citra, Mosaic. I've not had one but Siren have just done a series revisiting classic West Coast hops. Their Citra-Mosaic version comes in at 6.7% and is modelled after a classic American IPA called Focal Banger. It doesn't have Galaxy hops though.
> View attachment 658664
> 
> While looking at Siren I came across this beer. Lower ABV% but it does have Galaxy, Citra and Mosaic, plus Simcoe.
> ...




I've had a few cans of that Flex from Quality Save, its really good stuff and only about £1.70.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Aug 2022)

Something called Peasantry Dancing Dragonfly going down quite nicely at the Stowmarket Wetherspoons currently


----------



## stephec (29 Aug 2022)

stephec said:


> I've had a few cans of that Flex from Quality Save, its really good stuff and only about £1.70.



I was in there again a few days ago and it's actually £2.09.

Whilst I was there I picked up this 6% of malty loveliness, a bargain at £1.49.


----------



## PK99 (1 Sep 2022)

A small selection of craft Ales at Back Country Brewing, Squamish BC, Canada

I'm not sure some of them fall within my definition of "Beer" but....


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Sep 2022)

Nice .......


----------



## Spartak (1 Sep 2022)

Nice bottle of Maneblusser sat in the garden of Bar Pedal in Hombeek... 🇧🇪 👍


----------



## Spartak (1 Sep 2022)

One of my ( many ) favourites....


----------



## stephec (8 Sep 2022)

Heineken buy Beavertown, and I never knew it was started by a Led Zep son - 

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/business/2022/09/07/heineken-buys-led-zeppelin-sons-craft-brewery/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2022)

stephec said:


> Heineken buy Beavertown, and I never knew it was started by a Led Zep son -
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/business/2022/09/07/heineken-buys-led-zeppelin-sons-craft-brewery/


I fear there will be a lot of ''consolidation''/closures over the next year or so, with increased costs and an at best stagnant economy. I think Beavertown's status as an independent went back in 2018 when they first got into bed with Heineken. It will be interesting to see what becomes of Magic Rock and Fourpure now that they're back in the UK market after a while in the Lion/Kirin stable. I'm local to Fourpure and they used to be pretty adventurous - this got pared back to their core range. I hope their thirst for adventure returns.


----------



## derrick (8 Sep 2022)

Am going to Belgium tomorrow for some proper beers,


----------



## bitsandbobs (8 Sep 2022)

derrick said:


> Am going to Belgium tomorrow for some proper beers,







Had a couple of Orvals in Gent yesterday.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Sep 2022)

95 Windows, a LHG x Double Barrelled collaboration. Full bodied with west coast bitterness.
Can't wait till they do a Vista version.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2022)

Smile, You Son of a Peach - a nice and fully fruited sour from Bianca Road. It's the first Bianca beer that I've ever enjoyed. Their trademark taste used to be super-bitter


----------



## albal (17 Sep 2022)

Supermarket beer. 440ml is plenty. Tough going for me! 
Really fruity.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Sep 2022)

Tonight I will mostly be pouring this beer. It's a Wild Beer with NZ hops, apple juice, with a curious long woody aftertaste that somehow reminds me of Islay malt.


----------



## stephec (18 Sep 2022)

Another Aldi special, slightly on the bitter side and only 99p, it's as good as stuff that I've paid twice as much as that for in the past.


----------



## derrick (20 Sep 2022)

Had one of these in Bruges last weekend.


----------



## Shadow (27 Sep 2022)

Imagine you are on a road trip in northern france and intend to go to the birthplace of the inventor of the saxophone - Adolphe Sax. He was born in Belgium so you cross the border and look at the map and see a town called Chimay only a few km up the road. Stop in Chimay but cannot find a brewery only an 'english pub' going by the name of The Queen Mary! I kid you not. Discover _'L'Espace Chimay'_ is 9 km to the south. Highly recommended - usefully, it has a restaurant and accommodation attached.







I was not aware that Chimay also make cheese. Also highly recommended and as you might imagine, the cheese pairs with the beer rather well. The couple below were having the tree tasting (4 x 18cl, _Dorée, Triple Rouge et Bleu, je pense_) and a cheese plate tasting.







Edit: Roads around there look wonderful for bike-riding; pleasant rolling countryside.


----------



## Shadow (28 Sep 2022)

Following day, back in la belle france looking for a local cheese, Maroilles, and the Saint Humbert Brasserie Artisinale. Much easier to find cos its on the main drag in town. Operated by the personable owner Bruno. (Last name Ryberzynski - very french).





From left: Blonde 6%, Ambrée 6% and Triple 8%. All brewed in the tiny weeny space seen behind the rope, above. All very good too, although the Triple is not to my unsophisticated (beer) taste. Stayed for a sandwich, a lovely atmospheric space.


----------



## bitsandbobs (29 Sep 2022)

Shadow said:


> Imagine you are on a road trip in northern france and intend to go to the birthplace of the inventor of the saxophone - Adolphe Sax. He was born in Belgium so you cross the border and look at the map and see a town called Chimay only a few km up the road. Stop in Chimay but cannot find a brewery only an 'english pub' going by the name of The Queen Mary! I kid you not. Discover _'L'Espace Chimay'_ is 9 km to the south. Highly recommended - usefully, it has a restaurant and accommodation attached.



English pubs used to be pretty common in Belgium, but you see them less often these days. Irish theme pubs seem to have replaced them.


----------



## Shadow (29 Sep 2022)

Imagine you are on the same road trip in northern france and the first overnight stop, the guy at reception asks if you would like a local beer as an aperitif before going out for supper, it would be rude to say , _non_. So he brings me one of the most delicious beers I've had in ages. Maybe I was thirsty. Looking at the label, I see it is unpasteurised and unfiltered, so not surprised to find plenty of sediment at the bottom of the bottle. Pour carefully! The _brasserie_ is only 5km away but sadly closed the few days I'm in the area. A few days later, I find some in the french equivalent of a farm shop and drink it with an evening snack more days later.


----------



## Spartak (29 Sep 2022)

Just spent two days walking in the Brecon Beacons. 

Had a few good ales 🍺 including these two... 
















The Mosiac Pale was so good I had a second... 🍺🍺🤣

Shame about the glassage !


----------



## stephec (5 Oct 2022)

An offer I couldn't refuse from Beer52. 

I've had both Stones before and know they're good, but apart from the Northern Monk and Dark Arts the others don't fill me full of joy.


----------



## GuyBoden (7 Oct 2022)

I'm finding Timothy Taylor's Landlord a bit more bitter than usual.

I've been drinking it since the 1980's, one of the best beers in my opinion and many others opinion looking at all the awards it's won. CAMRA.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Oct 2022)

It's all a bit Oktoberfestive at my new local bouzerie.
A very good Cloudwater smoked lager (think Rauchbier) and a Duration Marzen.


----------



## Venod (8 Oct 2022)

Tonight's tasty stuff.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Oct 2022)

We all knew we really needed this beer but oddly no one got round to making it ... Until now...!


----------



## stephec (9 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> We all knew we really needed this beer but oddly no one got round to making it ... Until now...!
> View attachment 663891



If I'm honest I'm not convinced. 😂


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Oct 2022)

I popped in early for a taste of the Cloudwater Schwartzbier but some bastard's drunk it all. 

So an Abbeydale Chinook is doing a worthy job of being something completely different. Bright with a rounded bitterness.


----------



## Spartak (14 Oct 2022)

Three pints of no. 11 & one no. 12 in the Beer Factory in Avignon, a very chilled out bar in a very chilled out city.... 🇫🇷 👍


----------



## Spartak (14 Oct 2022)

Couple of hotel beers.... 🍻


----------



## Spartak (14 Oct 2022)




----------



## stephec (14 Oct 2022)

Ah, an old friend that I've not seen for a few years.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Oct 2022)

Tomato, basil, salt and pepper Gose. It's a canteen classic!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Oct 2022)

Right, I'm in beer trip mode. Every now and again I take off for a couple of nights b&b or hotel and try a few taprooms. I've done Deya and Verdant, Leeds, Sheffield, York, Manchester, Bristol. Any suggestions for somewhere new?


----------



## stephec (15 Oct 2022)

What about a European trip?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Oct 2022)

stephec said:


> What about a European trip?


I'd like to do that but I've probably missed my chance for this year. I have to keep within reasonably rapid reach of my mother who needs care so trips are a bit of a dart. Anyhow, I just booked a hotel in Leeds for tomorrow night so Northern Monk and North will be on the beer list. I must get some Kirkstall Brewery beer tasted while I'm there.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Oct 2022)

not had one of these for a few years, not up with some of the greats from when I lived in Germany many years back (Ayinger?), but a nice beer.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'd like to do that but I've probably missed my chance for this year. I have to keep within reasonably rapid reach of my mother who needs care so trips are a bit of a dart. Anyhow, I just booked a hotel in Leeds for tomorrow night so Northern Monk and North will be on the beer list. * I must get some Kirkstall Brewery beer tasted while I'm there*.


They had some of the Kirkstall beers on tap at the Brudenell Social Club when I was up there earlier in the year - I think it was the Dissolution and Providence that I tried and enjoyed. Walked past the brewery on the way to and from the hotel.


----------



## stephec (16 Oct 2022)

A Kwak, followed by one of these, is an excellent way to end the weekend.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Oct 2022)

Well, I got to Kirkstall Brewery and enjoyed a rather good Dissolution this afternoon. I was surprised to see that they had a cask Sierra Nevada Chinook Pale as a guest beer. I've only ever drunk Sierra Nevada from the keg before. I had to let it pass otherwise I'd never have got back into town.


----------



## Spartak (23 Oct 2022)

Nine days after returning from Avignon I'm back in France... 🇫🇷 👍

This time in the northern town of Bray Dunes close to the Belgian 🇧🇪 border.

Picked up this from the local Lidl at lunchtime.
Very similar to Leffe.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Oct 2022)

That was a brutal mini storm but it's passing over. The sky though has gone the colour of sodium street lights. Eerie.


----------



## PK99 (23 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That was a brutal mini storm but it's passing over. The sky though has gone the colour of sodium street lights. Eerie.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Oct 2022)

PK99 said:


> View attachment 665641



And this is when I realise I've posted on the wrong thread!!!!


----------



## PK99 (23 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And this is when I realise I've posted on the wrong thread!!!!



lol

i did not check the thread....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Oct 2022)

PK99 said:


> lol
> 
> i did not check the thread....



Though I was about to go out for a beer when the storm came in so it's not entirely off topic.


----------



## Spartak (24 Oct 2022)




----------



## Spartak (24 Oct 2022)

Stormy night in France too... ⬆️

Anyway back to the beer...


----------



## GuyBoden (24 Oct 2022)

The local 7.2% Dunham Gold is an award winning Belgian style English ale. Strong, light and fruity, with a hoppy finish.

(Chorlton Beer Festival: Silver Award - Overall Beer of the Festival)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Oct 2022)

A Five Points Green Hop (Cascade).


----------



## Spartak (24 Oct 2022)




----------



## Spartak (25 Oct 2022)

Chilling in a bar in De Panne, Belgium 🇧🇪


----------



## Spartak (26 Oct 2022)

When in Bruges.... 🇧🇪 🍺 👍


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Oct 2022)

Had a few of these, and a couple of 7.3% hereford ciders at new brew house in town. Slightly sore head today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Oct 2022)

A pint of Pint (Marble)


----------



## bitsandbobs (31 Oct 2022)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 665839
> 
> 
> Chilling in a bar in De Panne, Belgium 🇧🇪



After a day out at Plopsaland?


----------



## Spartak (1 Nov 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> After a day out at Plopsaland?



No, I avoided that... 👍


----------



## Spartak (4 Nov 2022)

Discovered in the Wetherspoons at Bristol Harbourside last night £4.59 a pint !


----------



## stephec (6 Nov 2022)

Very very nice, I'm not normally a fan of Belgian blondes but I'll make an exception for this tripel.


----------



## Profpointy (6 Nov 2022)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 664494
> 
> Three pints of no. 11 & one no. 12 in the Beer Factory in Avignon, a very chilled out bar in a very chilled out city.... 🇫🇷 👍
> 
> View attachment 664495



Decent beer in France ! Sacre Bleue - what's the world coming to?


----------



## Profpointy (6 Nov 2022)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 666853
> 
> 
> Discovered in the Wetherspoons at Bristol Harbourside last night £4.59 a pint !



Admittedly it's a lot dearer than 'spoons, but can I recommend "The Strawberry Thief" and the cellar bar (name escapes me) in King Street which both have a rather fine Belgian selection and a lot better than Leffe. Leffe's OK to be fair but the various Trappiste and Abbey beers are a lot better


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Nov 2022)

Profpointy said:


> Admittedly it's a lot dearer than 'spoons, but can I recommend "The Strawberry Thief" and the cellar bar (name escapes me) in King Street which both have a rather fine Belgian selection and a lot better than Leffe. Leffe's OK to be fair but the various Trappiste and Abbey beers are a lot better



Whenever I go to Bristol, I manage a visit to Left Handed Giant, sometimes Wild Beer and Wiper& True. And there are plenty more places to give a go. I tend to prefer the great range of UK beer styles over Belgian and a German beers but I'll give the Strawberry Thief a try next time I visit Bristol. 'Spoons is on my veto list.

Meanwhile, Sunday is a day of Faith...


----------



## Spartak (6 Nov 2022)

Profpointy said:


> Admittedly it's a lot dearer than 'spoons, but can I recommend "The Strawberry Thief" and the cellar bar (name escapes me) in King Street which both have a rather fine Belgian selection and a lot better than Leffe. Leffe's OK to be fair but the various Trappiste and Abbey beers are a lot better



The Strawberry Thief is a favourite of mine too... 👍

I've also been in the cellar bar on King Street, an Audax finished there a few years ago.


----------



## Profpointy (6 Nov 2022)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 665928
> 
> 
> When in Bruges.... 🇧🇪 🍺 👍



I've done their brewery tour. Zot is nice but the same outfit's Straffe Hendrick is awsome.


----------



## albal (15 Nov 2022)

Always a superb hsb in the ship near the port at pompey. 
My local gets it in a lot, but it's too cold. How do I tell him?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Nov 2022)

Clearing a bit of space ready for a new delivery, I discovered that I had two Halloween beers, both branded Trick or Treat. This is the purple can. When I read 'gravy essence' in the list of ingredients, I thought it would be the trick side of the deal. Then I read the other can's ingredients - identical! Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Shadow (17 Nov 2022)

Profpointy said:


> a lot better than Leffe



This is not too difficult, no? Does anyone recall what Leffe actually tasted like before it became just another brand' from one the world's largest two brewers?


And talking of large brewers, it is another sad day in the decline of Dark Star, one of the influential breweries in the UK in recent years. Its owner, Asahi, has announced today it is closing it's Partridge Green, Sussex brewery as of 31 december.


----------



## Shadow (17 Nov 2022)

Quiz Time! Countries that drink the most beer on a per capita basis.

Q 1. Top 3 countries? (big clue: all 3 are in europe!; US=17th, UK=28th)

Q 2. The only country not in europe in the top 10.?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Nov 2022)

Shadow said:


> This is not too difficult, no? Does anyone recall what Leffe actually tasted like before it became just another brand' from one the world's largest two brewers?
> 
> 
> And talking of large brewers, it is another sad day in the decline of Dark Star, one of the influential breweries in the UK in recent years. Its owner, Asahi, has announced today it is closing it's Partridge Green, Sussex brewery as of 31 december.


Yes, it seems like Dark Star is being transferred to Meantime. I went past the Meantime brewery the other day and found myself wondering what they still managed to brew there. It's a big site yet Meantime beers have virtually disappeared from the market. So I guess I now have my answer: not enough.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Nov 2022)

Shadow said:


> Quiz Time! Countries that drink the most beer on a per capita basis.
> 
> Q 1. Top 3 countries? (big clue: all 3 are in europe!; US=17th, UK=28th)
> 
> Q 2. The only country not in europe in the top 10.?



Germany, Belgium, Denmark?

Mexico?


----------



## Profpointy (17 Nov 2022)

Shadow said:


> Quiz Time! Countries that drink the most beer on a per capita basis.
> 
> Q 1. Top 3 countries? (big clue: all 3 are in europe!; US=17th, UK=28th)
> 
> Q 2. The only country not in europe in the top 10.?



I'd guess Germany, UK, in that order, then maybe Czech republic or Denmark (likely same order whether per capita or overall volume for the nation)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Nov 2022)

Profpointy said:


> I'd guess Germany, UK, in that order, then maybe Czech republic or Denmark (likely same order whether per capita or overall volume for the nation)


I had to edit the UK out of my list because when I read the question properly, I saw that UK was 28th in the ''big clue.''


----------



## Shadow (17 Nov 2022)

@Profpointy , @deptfordmarmoset 

Of guesses so far:

#1 czechia - an astonishing average of 181.9 litres
#5 germany - 92 litres


----------



## KnittyNorah (17 Nov 2022)

1. Czechia ,Austria, Rumania
2. Namibia

(thanks Wikipedia!) 
tbh my instinct was telling me Czechia, Austria and Belgium for 1, and for 2, Australia


----------



## Shadow (17 Nov 2022)

#2 austria - 96.8 litres
#4 romania - 96.1 litres (wiki is using outdated stats!)
#7 namibia - 84.8 litres


----------



## Spartak (23 Nov 2022)

In Belgium 🇧🇪 again... 🙄


----------



## Spartak (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## stephec (23 Nov 2022)

Aldi's Gran Riserva knock off for me tonight, it's good but just a bit lacking in the malty goodness of the original. 

Spot the difference. 😂


----------



## Spartak (24 Nov 2022)

One of my favourites brewed locally here in Mechelen...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Nov 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/lukefinleyedit/status/1595755960773246976


----------



## Spartak (24 Nov 2022)

Train beer...


----------



## Cirrus (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## albal (27 Nov 2022)

Shadow said:


> Quiz Time! Countries that drink the most beer on a per capita basis.
> 
> Q 1. Top 3 countries? (big clue: all 3 are in europe!; US=17th, UK=28th)
> 
> Q 2. The only country not in europe in the top 10.?



Czech Republic Denmark Germany
Malaysia


----------



## Shadow (28 Nov 2022)

albal said:


> Czech Republic Denmark Germany
> Malaysia



See posts #25,123 and #25,124 above for (almost all) correct answers.
Denmark and Malaysia do not make top 10.


----------



## postman (29 Nov 2022)

i bought my xmas beer from Aldi at teatime yesterday.I was on my way back from the chemist.Four bottles of Harpers Plum Porter and four bottles of Harpers Red Ale and very nice they are too.


----------



## derrick (1 Dec 2022)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 668971



One of my favourites.


----------



## Spartak (9 Dec 2022)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Dec 2022)

It looks like Solway Society (they have a strong Belgian influence in their brewing) are going into administration along with the Wild Beer company. Hard times for some of our more innovative crafties.

Plus a few more...
Kelham Island (Brand for Pale Rider now owned by new company including Thornbridge)

Beatnikz

Swan

Woods

Cheshire Brewhouse

Brumaison

Worsthorne

Exe Valley

Fallen

Three Castles

Crafty Beers

Coul Brewing

Trumans

CTZN (formerly Kew)

Enfield

Old Kent Road

Bad Co

Mouselow Farm

Five Towns

Errant Brewery

Constellation Brewery

Nomadic Beers

Jeffersons

Prospect

Mighty Medicine

Jennings

Hop & Stagger

Skinners

Old Dairy – Administrators appointed

Steel Brew Co

Frisky Bear

1 More than 2

Framework

West End

Beat Brewery

Box Steam Brewery

Three Sods

George Wright Brewery

Chapeau Brewery

Rock Mill

Ride Brew Co

Caledonian

Strathaven Ales

Weal Ales

Dark Star

Top Out Brewery – end of year

Canopy – end of year

Wild Beer Co – Adminstrators appointed

Twisted Wheel

Yeovil Ales

Withnell’s Brewery

Avid brewery

Tapestry

Tyne Bank – Bought out of Administration

Slaters – end of year

Solvay Society

Burton Town Brewery

Treboom Brewery – new owners relocating to Wales

Hop Studio


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Dec 2022)

A barrel-aged impy stout from Northern Monk. A touch syrupy but there's a bit of cinnamon to make it Christmassy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Dec 2022)

Elusive Lebkuchen Stout to lead into the Christmas mood.


----------



## Spartak (16 Dec 2022)

Aldi copy of Peroni Gran Reserva... 
Very good...


----------



## stephec (16 Dec 2022)

Spartak said:


> Aldi copy of Peroni Gran Reserva...
> Very good...
> 
> View attachment 671442



I had some a while ago, slightly lacking compared to the original but well worth the money.


----------



## stephec (16 Dec 2022)

I've been working in Glasgow today so as is the tradition I called in Tesco at Lockerbie on the way home for a bit of 7.5% Williams Bros loveliness.


----------



## albal (17 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It looks like Solway Society (they have a strong Belgian influence in their brewing) are going into administration along with the Wild Beer company. Hard times for some of our more innovative crafties.
> 
> Plus a few more...
> Kelham Island (Brand for Pale Rider now owned by new company including Thornbridge)
> ...


Shame about West end. Great pint this.


----------



## Spartak (17 Dec 2022)

One of the many good beers brewed by Butcombe... 🍺👍

https://butcombe.com/brewery/#:~:text=The late summer of 1978,in Simon's Bedford 35cwt truck.


----------



## yello (17 Dec 2022)

Chuffy, how I'd have liked to have met you. I drink a glass to you, belatedly but never forgotten. The local ale, an IPA....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Dec 2022)

As Argentina won win the penalty ping pong, why not an Argentina-inspired barrel-aged stout from last month's Patron's Project? One of those lush dessert beers. Cinnamon, vanilla, cacao.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Dec 2022)

It's time for a Nativity beer. Northern Monk. Jesus Christ he is massive. DDH IPA


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Dec 2022)

Happy Christmas, a session cask pale by Cloudwater. It's got a slight taste of cranberry.


----------



## bitsandbobs (22 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Happy Christmas, a session cask pale by Cloudwater. It's got a slight taste of cranberry.
> View attachment 672007



Very nice looking beer. Happy Christmas DM!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Dec 2022)

bitsandbobs said:


> Very nice looking beer. Happy Christmas DM!



And to you followed by a Quaffy New Year!


----------



## stephec (Wednesday at 13:57)

Maybe once a week I'll have either/both a Double Punk, or Mr President, from Brewdog. 

Yesterday I goes into Tesco to find out that they've gone up from £3.50 to £4.00 a can. They were already at the limit of what I'd pay but that's definitely the straw that broke the camel's back. Just out of interest I went onto Brewdog's own website and they have changed their prices, still the same £3.75. 

I'm working up there in a few weeks, I'll have to see if they have a staff shop.


----------



## Tenkaykev (Wednesday at 15:10)

Spent Christmas in Leeds visiting our daughter. We stayed at a Samuel Smiths pub, the Eagle Tavern. Literally two minutes walk from the pub was the Tartarus micro brewery. Lovely choice of beers, most were very strong, I limited myself to 1/2 or 2/3rds, started with a 6% and worked my way up via a 12% to finish on a 17% 😮
The next mornings parkrun was a bit of a challenge…


----------



## Imaginos (Yesterday at 00:22)

The only thing missing from the label is a picture of Donald Trump. Murica!


----------

